# Looking for official TTC buddies!!



## SpudsMama

Hi people!!

I haven't been on here long and wanted to see if there's anyone wanting to be my TTC buddy?? I'm on 2dpo today (25th Jan 2011)...

Anyone the same or close?? 

Can't wait to hear from you!! :happydance:

Baby dust :) xx


----------



## katertots

Hi!! I am 5dpo and I would love an official buddy :) how old are you and where r u from? 27 here from alabama


----------



## SpudsMama

Oooh we're quite close then! How long is your cycle?? 

And I'm from the UK, fairly close to Birmingham :) xx


----------



## katertots

I am close to Birmingham in Alabama, too funny. This is my first month charting so I have really no idea exactly how long it is. I do remember it coming reg around 28-30 days apart though, until last month, I was 2 weeks late and dr gave me progesterone pills but says horomone levels are normal. Strange. Now im 5dpo And have really sore bb's, cramping on left side since 3dpo and im exhausted. Its getting worse with everyday :-/. Had a temp drop this morn too. Just kinda lost though.


----------



## SpudsMama

The Birmingham thing is freaky lol

Oh the first month TTC is the worst in my opinion lol, it was the only cycle where I REALLY convinced myself I was pregnant and wouldn't take no for an answer :haha: After feeling sorry for myself after AF showed up I haven't really pinned my hopes on a BFP that much every month, I do my best to stay realistic... sort of lol

I don't know much about temps, am planning on starting to chart them next cycle. But I think it's the only thing I don't do. You're talking to a cm checker, saliva tester, opk addict, checking for ov pains 24/7 and online charter kind of woman haha

Throughout all my TWW's I never really got that feeling of exhaustion and I've never been pregnant so that's a really good sign for you in my opinion :) I never really have sore boobs either, just the occasional sensitive nipple when I'm wearing a particular top... and I'm always getting cramps/twinges in my TWW... got them right now as I type, only really mild and they keep switching from the right ovary area to the left :shrug:

I wish we could just know when we've conceived... like if we could feel it happening, no need to POAS every month then :haha:

xx


----------



## katertots

Well i have been cking CM, opk addict as well, temping, ect. I never have any symptoms until the day before AF, im not getting my hopes up though. I am wanting to know why im feeling like this though. Dr told me she would run some invasive tests but I wanted to see if keeping track of it first. Have u taken clomid


----------



## Steph32

Hi there- I am 1 dpo, O'd yesterday. We've been trying for about 4 months now, I haven't quite started charting yet, but probably will try some new things if it doesn't happen this month. My cycles are irregular but I generally know when I'm several days before O. Actually this cycle I tried that Saliva test (fertile focus) but it didn't work! And I was clearly ovulating because I was using the test strips. I had crazy ovulation pain/soreness, even continuing to today, hopefully that is a good sign?? Probably doesn't make a difference, although I like to think that when I feel it that means I am ovulating "stronger" if that even makes sense. Anyway, let's keep each other posted about symptoms etc during the next few weeks!


----------



## Steph32

By the way, I am REALLY tired, which I don't usually feel this way during/right after ovulation...?


----------



## katertots

I do not ever feel anything after ovulation, but do 1-2 days before AF. Since this is my first month charting I have no idea what to expect. I never really paid this much attention to it before. According to my mental notes, I am still 10 + days before AF. I dont know if its the Progesterone pills that did this (only took 1 pill for 3 days 21 days ago) or if I am imagining it? Ugh, why does this have to be like this. lol


----------



## lilbecksxx

I am 1DPO today, & I would love a TTC buddy! This is our 3rd cycle of trying & I am already so frustrated by it all!


----------



## SpudsMama

Steph32 - I use the Fertile Focus microscope and it's worked perfectly for me lol... had normal non fertile dots for days, then partial for a day, then full on ferning for 2 days over ovulation, then back to non fertile... are you using it first thing in the morning??

lilbecksxx - I know what you mean... with every month you just get more and more frustrated lol... nightmare... these babies had better be worth the hassle LOL!

Katertots - No, I've never taken Clomid... I don't know that much about it to be honest :blush: I wouldn't bother with the tests though, if it's your first cycle charting, you will notice a lot of things going on in your body that you never noticed before, purely because you're looking out for any differences that could mean pregnancy... I've been there, it's so confusing :cry:


----------



## lilbecksxx

LOL tell me about it!!!! I feel sorry for my poor husband too, having to put up with me crying my eyes out everytime AF comes!


----------



## SpudsMama

I've always had really bad AF's so I'm used to feeling sorry for myself on CD1, have done it for years lol!


----------



## katertots

I am exhausted today, how r yall feeling?


----------



## SpudsMama

I'm all good!! I've not been stressing too much when work has been giving me plenty of reasons too... but I won't get into all that on here lol :)

I'm actually really upbeat after my psychic conception reading today lol, she got a lot of stuff spot on with me which was very surreal to read about in an email :haha:

How about you? xx


----------



## mzswizz

Hi I'm 6dpo today. My AF is due Feb. 2nd. I have a 33-35 day cycle. So far I have been exhausted and been feeling cramps every now. I am yawning due to fatigue as I type right now. My husband told me that my BB's feel heavier but I don't really notice a difference. I had a restless sleep last night but I think it was due to me taking a long nap yesterday, which I never really do. My temp is all over the place..one minute my husband is saying im burning up then the next I'm normal. I have the a/c on 70 degrees right now and I still feel like I'm burning up. Last, I crave taco bell like every day now which is funny because when I was pregnant the last time, that's all I ate was taco bell but the pregnancy ended with a blighted ovum at 5 weeks. Hopefully, with all what's going on we all should be getting our BFPs


----------



## Steph32

I'm doing okay, I feel that it's a bit early for me to start obsessing about symptoms so there's not much for me to do right now, lol... At 2-3 dpo I'm actually still feeling cramping on and off, maybe still from ovulation, I don't know. IF I am pregnant this month I am hoping I don't stress out too much the next few weeks for fear that it won't stick! Does anyone feel that way? I'm so paranoid about doing anything in these few weeks that might compromise a potential pregnancy!

TTC- Yeah, the fertile focus never did show the ferning during ovulation, it only showed the dots and little clumps, even on my peak day (OPK was very bold positive!) I did use it first thing in the morning, and then at all hours. Never worked. I made sure to follow the exact instructions. So who knows?

Good luck to us all, BABY DUST!!!!


----------



## Steph32

By the way TTC, where are you getting this psychic conception reading? Sounds interesting!


----------



## SpudsMama

Steph32 - When I asked, everyone recommended Gail and Jenny Renny... some of the others tend to repeat the same reading to lots of different women apparently :shrug: Gail is on ebay, under the name psychic123 I think... Jenny has her own website, so I'd just type her into Google :) Gail is very in depth if that makes any sense, she tells you how many children she can see you having, what gender they are, when they will be conceived... she also mentioned a situation going on with my Mum which was weird lol, I'd never even said anything about her! Jenny just gives a month you will get the BFP and the sex of the baby and that's about it. And I'm at 4 dpo now and I'm still getting the odd ovulation pain, but I get that every cycle on/off. 

mzswizz - Welcome :) The food craving sounds promising, my boobs always feel heavier from the day after ovulation right up until I'm a few days into AF. But if that's not usually the case for you then I'd say it's a good sign! I've read that if you're noticing any symptoms that are "out of the ordinary" for you, then it tends to be a good sign :) 

Good luck to everyone xx


----------



## mzswizz

@TTC Thanks. Usually around the time of AF my boobs use to get sore which made me think pregnant but it was just AF now, I don't get sore boobs at all. The only thing I really notice before AF comes is a few cramps around Ike it is due and then bam I get hit with the AF and painful cramping. I have been having mild cramps on my right side of my lower abdomen lately and I have been burping alot more than usual. Yesterday I was like a burping machine even if I didn't eat anything which was weird. I haven't implanted yet if I am pregnant and I am now 7dpo. An online ovulation calendar estimated that I should be implanting around 9dpo and have implantation around 10dpo. So just patiently waiting to see what is going on. Hopefully it is a BFP and not AF!


----------



## EllieNation

Hello, I too O'd around the 23rd, and i would love it if we could all jolly each other through the long and looming fortnight ahead !!!!

4DPO here  sore boobs but nothing else.

Oh, and also UK here, bit further north in Yorkshire xxxxx


----------



## SpudsMama

EllieNation - Hi!! Looks like we ovulated on the same day then, that's handy if either of us want to obsess over a little twinge or a sore nipple lol!

mzswizz - I always get weird twinges/cramps on my right side, very rarely my left side if that's where I ovulated from... I just see it as a normal thing for me now. I'd never noticed them before I started TTC. I read that when the egg bursts from the follicle, some weird fluid is drained out and it irritates the area around it, and that's why women still have pain around their left/right side. You've not got long to find out if you've got a BFP though, and a lot can happen in a few days, you could start getting more symptoms yet lol!

xx


----------



## mzswizz

@TTC you are so right lol. I am kind of use to the cramps on my right but at the same time they only come around a certain time of the month. I woke up with back pain this morning and when I test I would be using the clearblue digi. Do you think it would come up positive if I am? Also, my cycle is usually 35 days. But I had one whacky AF which started a week ahead so now instead of finding out if I am pregnant likek I did the last time at 5 weeks...I have to wait until Feb.2nd which will make me 6 weeks if I am pregnant!!


----------



## SpudsMama

mzswizz - I don't think you would get an accurate result at 7 dpo... ideally you should wait until around 12 dpo at the earliest if I were you... but it's easier said than done lol!! Luckily I'm not a hpt addict, just an opk addict instead :haha:

Baby dust xx


----------



## katertots

Not at 7dpo, if you really are 7dpo. Sometimes it can be a few days off.


----------



## EllieNation

TTC Sept 2010 said:


> EllieNation - Hi!! Looks like we ovulated on the same day then, that's handy if either of us want to obsess over a little twinge or a sore nipple lol!
> 
> 
> xx

Oh yeah, I will obssessing over every little thing this month (no change there then..!!)


----------



## sabby1450

HI!! I am 2 dpo today.. This is our first month trying. It is all soooo exciting. Would love some buddies to keep up with. AF is due 2/8/2011


----------



## sabby1450

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo.png?d=1294725600;4;28;14


----------



## SpudsMama

Welcome Sabby :)

Good luck in TTC, absolute nightmare, but I'm sure it's all worth it lol! 

Bring on the 2 week obsession!!

xx


----------



## lauraemily17

mzswizz said:


> Hi I'm 6dpo today. My AF is due Feb. 2nd. I have a 33-35 day cycle. So far I have been exhausted and been feeling cramps every now. I am yawning due to fatigue as I type right now. My husband told me that my BB's feel heavier but I don't really notice a difference. I had a restless sleep last night but I think it was due to me taking a long nap yesterday, which I never really do. My temp is all over the place..one minute my husband is saying im burning up then the next I'm normal. I have the a/c on 70 degrees right now and I still feel like I'm burning up. Last, I crave taco bell like every day now which is funny because when I was pregnant the last time, that's all I ate was taco bell but the pregnancy ended with a blighted ovum at 5 weeks. Hopefully, with all what's going on we all should be getting our BFPs

Hello there :flower:

I'm 4DPO and have been having restless sleep for the past 3 nights with very vivid dreams and each times I've woken up I've been really hot and sweaty blush:) my DH thought I was ill but it's only at night! I'm on my first month temping and it's been getting higher each morning since O. FXs it's :bfp: signs for us all, after 4 months of :bfn:s i'm getting very dishearted :(


----------



## mzswizz

@TTC I know 7dpo is wayyy to early. I don't even think I have implanted yet if I am pregnant. I am going to wait until AF due date which will make me 14dpo to test if she doesn't show her face.

@lauraemily17 I have vivid dreams also they seem sooo real but I woke up knowing it wasn't. I was able to get some sleep last night. But I noticed I take naps during the day which I normally don't do. Seeing that I would have energy from 5am to 10-11pm. Now when it's afternoon time, my energy is drained.


----------



## EllieNation

lauraemily17 said:


> mzswizz said:
> 
> 
> Hi I'm 6dpo today. My AF is due Feb. 2nd. I have a 33-35 day cycle. So far I have been exhausted and been feeling cramps every now. I am yawning due to fatigue as I type right now. My husband told me that my BB's feel heavier but I don't really notice a difference. I had a restless sleep last night but I think it was due to me taking a long nap yesterday, which I never really do. My temp is all over the place..one minute my husband is saying im burning up then the next I'm normal. I have the a/c on 70 degrees right now and I still feel like I'm burning up. Last, I crave taco bell like every day now which is funny because when I was pregnant the last time, that's all I ate was taco bell but the pregnancy ended with a blighted ovum at 5 weeks. Hopefully, with all what's going on we all should be getting our BFPs
> 
> Hello there :flower:
> 
> I'm 4DPO and have been having restless sleep for the past 3 nights with very vivid dreams and each times I've woken up I've been really hot and sweaty blush:) my DH thought I was ill but it's only at night! I'm on my first month temping and it's been getting higher each morning since O. FXs it's :bfp: signs for us all, after 4 months of :bfn:s i'm getting very dishearted :(Click to expand...

I had a very vivid dream last night: very odd too. Are vivid dreams significant????


----------



## Steph32

I've been dreaming more as well! Very vivid. Interesting that it is happening to many of us!


----------



## NJAngelAPN

Hi there girls! Room for one more? I'm currently 3dpo, due for AF on the 6th or 7th. This is our twelfth month TTC. FX'd!


----------



## katertots

I dont think 7dpo is to earily for implantation. I think you can implant from 3dpo-12dpo.


----------



## lauraemily17

I've seen a lot of Ladies on here have vivid dreams then get :bfp:s Their dreams seemed to be more about babies and being pregnant. Up until last night mine weren't but had a very vivid and weird dream about being pregnant last night, it might however be because I watched one born evry minute before going bed!!!

My husband suggested it might be because of my temp getting higher which it's been doing steadily since O which kind of makes sense.

FX's and :dust: to everyone


----------



## SpudsMama

You have to watch out with vivid dreams I find... a couple of cycles ago I had some WEIRD dreams... for example, my mum giving birth to her teenage nephew's baby (which I really didn't want to see LOL!) and me giving birth on a plane to a baby that had to be put together like lego, like the body came out first, then the legs, then the head, then the arms... very freaky :haha:

I think that when you're focussed on something sooo much, like TTC, then it sort of takes over if that makes any sense :shrug:

I know when I got those two dreams, and a few more during that 2ww, I was convinced I was pregnant... but I wasn't :( 

Sorry if I bummed you all out lol!

Baby dust xx


----------



## SpudsMama

Welcome NJAngelAPN :)

12 months?! No idea how you do it, it seems like I've been trying forever and I've only been at it for 5 months :haha:

Baby dust xx


----------



## SpudsMama

Just wondering if anyone has any clues what this is all about or if they've had the same - 

Just checked my cervix and cm like I usually do and it's gone from closed, to open again :shrug: It was open all the way through ovulation and my fertile days, then it closed on 3 dpo and now it's opening again (5 dpo) :wacko: It usually doesn't re-open for AF until the day of/day before the witch is due... It's low, medium in texture (not really soft or hard) and very wet. I've got a lot of creamy/lotiony/milky cm, but that's normal for me from ovulation right up to AF... 

I've tried googling it but can't find anything :nope:

Anyone have any ideas?? xx


----------



## lauraemily17

TTC Sept 2010 said:


> You have to watch out with vivid dreams I find... a couple of cycles ago I had some WEIRD dreams... for example, my mum giving birth to her teenage nephew's baby (which I really didn't want to see LOL!) and me giving birth on a plane to a baby that had to be put together like lego, like the body came out first, then the legs, then the head, then the arms... very freaky :haha:
> 
> I think that when you're focussed on something sooo much, like TTC, then it sort of takes over if that makes any sense :shrug:
> 
> I know when I got those two dreams, and a few more during that 2ww, I was convinced I was pregnant... but I wasn't :(
> 
> Sorry if I bummed you all out lol!
> 
> Baby dust xx

Not bummed, I think the same. I had baby dreams before we were even trying. We waited almost a year before TTC, was such a hard wait!!

It's quite unnerving how our minds work when we're sleeping, I'm with you on watching your Mum give birth!! Giving birth to a Lego baby is funny though, do you think it'd be less painful??!! :)


----------



## mzswizz

My dh and I talked and if I miss my AF he wants me to test Feb.6th instead of 2nd just to make sure. Now that's even more of a wait ugh! Most likely I am going to cave in and test like on the 3rd if AF doesn't arrive. Wish me luck on this long journey.


----------



## lauraemily17

A lot of ladies OHs on here seem to prefer them to wait and test later, I don't know how they do it!! My DH likes me to test as soon as I can and when he's with me, not that I need any encouragement to test early!! I'll be 11DPO when I test.


----------



## mzswizz

My dh always wants to be right there when I test. If AF doesn't come I might just test the day after I will be 15dpo by hen and I'm testing with a clearblue digi.


----------



## NJAngelAPN

I agree with the vivid dreams - I hear a lot about people TTC who have vivid dreams, but I really think it's mind over matter. You obsess over something enough, and your brain takes over. I have vivid dreams in my pre-ovulatory phase, hardly ever in my 2WW. :shrug:
As for the CM and cervix position, I have totally given up on using that as an indicator, as I'm never really sure if it's firm/soft/medium/open/closed. It's not the most reliable indicator either. 
This month was the first month DH and I used the OV watch (www.ovwatch.com). I've done temping, ovulation predictor kits, CBFM...I figure this way I'll think about it a lot less. So we :sex: the four days before ovulation, and we'll see what happens!


----------



## mzswizz

How is everybody feeling today? Any symptoms? Well today I am 9dpo and according to the online ovulation calendar(which is just a guess) I should have implantation today and possible implantation spotting tomorrow. I have only been checking for spotting because my last pregnancy(blighted ovum 04/01/10) I had spotting so I am assuming it could happen again. Usually I only feel pain around my right ovary side but I am getting these cramps on my left ovary side which is weird because I usually don't get any pain at all from the left. The pain has been mild but it is there and I have been feeling it for more than 30 minutes now. Could it be implantation? Who knows. Just got to wait and see.


----------



## lauraemily17

No symtons really as yet. Had a few twinges which felt near my right ovary last night (6DPO) however I have IBS therefore twinges is a very common occuarance for me!!

I'm temping for the first time this month and it went down today, not below my cover line but still down, think it's a bad thing as it's too early for implantation but trying not to dwell on it! I HATE this waiting game!!!!! :(


----------



## mzswizz

@lauraemily17 I heard that implantation can occur 6-10 or 6-12 days after fertilization so don't give up hope just yet. And also we all hate the waiting game. I bet if we could know the minute we conceived we would find that way and use it all the time lol.


----------



## NJAngelAPN

5 DPO here - just twinges on either the left or right sides. No rhyme or reason to it. Every so often a sharp pain by my cervix. Damned if I know what that means. :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

I am up from my nap and I feel sooo frustrated right now. I feel super lazy and I just want to sleep. My husband and still at work but I am upset that he's still there. I don't know why because I'm use to it but right now...I'm on another level of frustration. I got upset because his mom called asking was he off work. It's not the fact I don't like her because she is like a 2nd mom to me, I guess because I was sleep and I woke up when the phone rang. I really don't feel like cooking, don't feel like continuing the laundry, any and every noise is giving me a headache, and now I'm getting cramps on my left side like under my ribs UGH!!! I just feel like screaming!!!! Not in the best of moods and I just want to sleep but can't because when the husband comes home, I know we are going to have company.


----------



## lauraemily17

If only there was mxswizz!!

I finally entered all my temps into fertility friend today and that thinks I'm 5 DPO not 6, another day to wait!! My temp dip however doesn't look so bad now it's on a chart. PMA back :)

@NJAngelAPN - We're the same DPO, when are you planning to test? I hope it's a lucky month for us. :)


----------



## lauraemily17

mzswizz said:


> I am up from my nap and I feel sooo frustrated right now. I feel super lazy and I just want to sleep. My husband and still at work but I am upset that he's still there. I don't know why because I'm use to it but right now...I'm on another level of frustration. I got upset because his mom called asking was he off work. It's not the fact I don't like her because she is like a 2nd mom to me, I guess because I was sleep and I woke up when the phone rang. I really don't feel like cooking, don't feel like continuing the laundry, any and every noise is giving me a headache, and now I'm getting cramps on my left side like under my ribs UGH!!! I just feel like screaming!!!! Not in the best of moods and I just want to sleep but can't because when the husband comes home, I know we are going to have company.

:hugs:

Sorry you're feeling so rough. Does you DH usually work weekends then? I'm currently home alone tonight and tomorrow night as my DHs working. He had to go in earlier as well today but didn't tell me until last night, wasn't too pleased but it's the nature of his job unfortunately.

Try and think positive and it may be a beanie making you feel so bad. xx


----------



## mzswizz

I'm starting to feel better now. I am listening to music and relaxing. It is working but I think my DH is going to be coming home late ugh. I'm still tired and tomorrow I will be 10dpo. Let's see if I having spotting tomorrow seeing that on the online ovulation calendar it said I am suppose to implant today if I conceived so we shall see. Tomorrow will make it 4 more days to test. I was going to test on AF due date which is Feb. 2nd but if AF doesn't show I will test on the 3rd which will make me 15dpo.


----------



## Steph32

Lauraemily17 and NJAngelAPN- I'm also 5 dpo today-- no symptoms really, I don't know if that's good or bad. I know with my first child I didn't have any symptoms during the 2ww (then again, I wasn't tracking). 

Anyone on here TTC #2? Too bad I don't remember much about how I felt, but then again, every pregnancy is different. I do know that I am definitely NOT a waiter... I'm really impatient and test as early as I think could be possible... yes, I tested this morning, crazy... All it takes is hearing one story of a BFP at 5dpo to think that it might happen to you! No doubt I'll probably test tomorrow too, even though I say I won't. I do have a ton of 10miu IC's so as long as they're abundant and available I end up using them... lol

About implantation, there is no way of knowing when it will happen, I don't think a chart can tell you when that is supposed to happen. They say anywhere from 3-12 days, with 8dpo being average.


----------



## SpudsMama

Hi all, sorry not been online much... had a very hyperactive toddler with me all weekend lol!

Had some weird things happening though TTC wise... at 5 dpo I had really strong ferning on my saliva scope again which was quite random... but it only lasted that one day so I'm not sure if it was implantation or not... it's like the equivalent of a temp drop apparently... but I've had no ferning again since :shrug:

I've also been getting some weird niggles/twinges in my lower abdomen and one minute of really sharp pain just below and to the left of my belly button. Had some twinges around my sides too, but I think I get them most months. Today at 7 dpo I've been getting this really dull ache right in my pubic bone, "down there"... I've never felt that before and I've been reading that that's where women feel their uterus stretching because that's where the ligaments are attached... or something like that anyway :haha:

And I've got mildy sore boobs but I noticed that for the first time 2 months ago so I'm not getting my hopes up with that one...

I promised myself I wouldn't get wound up and obsessive over symptoms and look what I'm doing lol... it can't be helped :blush:

Hope everyone else has had a good weekend!!

Baby dust xx


----------



## mzswizz

@ttc well this morning I thought I peed myself but it was just cervix fluid coming out and it was egg white and watery. I thought that it was due to unprotected sex but I didn't have unprotected sex for 2 days so I don't know. Good luck everyone


----------



## SpudsMama

mzswizz - yeah I noticed more cm as well, creamy but really thin, almost watery maybe? But not as much as I felt like I'd peed myself, but I noticed it in my underwear and that never happens :shrug: xx


----------



## Steph32

@TTC- Ha, hyperactive toddler!! I am no stranger to that one! Was this a niece/nephew of yours? Are you practicing?? Hehe... My son is SO incredibly active, he never stops, it drives me up the wall. But that's for another thread! It's amazing I even find time to get on this board. Actually it's amazing that I want another. BUT I'm hoping the next one will be the opposite! It would only be fair, right?? Lol

That is strange about the ferning you noticed... have you looked up anywhere what that could mean? Do you ever ovulate twice in one cycle? I know that those saliva tests measure the estrogen in your body, and I think estrogen increases in pregnancy. But you said it was only one day, then it went away? And you never noticed that I'm previous cycles right?


----------



## SpudsMama

No this is my first month using the scope, but to be fair, it's been textbook so far... no ferning before ov, then to partial, then two days of full ferning, then back to none again... and I've tried looking it up but can't find much on it to be honest... only some women who have had constant ferns after ovulation but that's not my experience :shrug: And I didn't ovulate again because my cp and cm stayed the same and I got none of my usual ov pains either.

Haha, the toddler is my little cousin, she turned 2 in November... Nightmare with a capital "N" lol! She's into climbing on everything, so I was really nervous about leaving the room just in case she tried getting up my shelves like I caught her doing a few weeks ago lol! Even tried blackmailing me as well! Managed to get herself between the playpen and the wall and refused to come out until she got her yoghurt :dohh:

She gives nice cuddles though... I couldn't stop thinking to myself, "I want one!!" :baby: xx


----------



## katertots

Hi guys, I have had creamy CM too, and really sharp pains for about 5 hours last night into this morning. I am worn out, 2ww what are you going to give me? LOL!

I am also 11dpo today. 2 BFN so far.


----------



## mzswizz

@Katertots I am also 11dpo today. AF due in 2 days and if she doesn't come then I will test the next day. This morning I woke up 5am with terrible stomach and back pain. And it was all due to gas!!! Unbelievable well I don't know if gas is a good sign or not but we will see.


----------



## katertots

Crossing fingers!!!! :)


----------



## NJAngelAPN

LaurenEmily and Steph32 - how are things going for you guys?

We're TTC #1, and it's been 12 months (grr). I get so confused symptom spotting from month to month, and NONE of my mommy friends have had any of the same symptoms. As for when I'm going to test, I'm not doing it until I KNOW :witch: is late. I'm tired of being disappointed at 13dpo, only to be surprised the next morning with my little friend. So, I'm trying to hold out as long as I can. This 2WW is particularly dragging.

Symptoms today - horrible upset stomach, almost like a flu. Diarrhea all day (TMI), and still creamy CM. Sharp pangs every so often very low, sort of like cervix?? And what a WEIRD dream last night. I never had vivid dreams, and never pregnancy related, so that was a first.


----------



## mzswizz

The gas is gone and so is the effects of the wash out tea thank goodness. The only pain I have is lower back pain now. It randomly comes and goes but it can be due to me probably lifting things up wrong or it can be a sign that maybe I'm pregnant who knows. I'm just going to wait until Feb. 3rd to test if AF doesn't show on the 2nd good luck everyone.


----------



## SpudsMama

So I'm 9 dpo now... been getting really mild on/off AF cramps for the last couple of days. Can't tell whether that's good or bad lol!

Had another load of ferning yesterday at 8 dpo, that's my second lot since ovulation. I read the ferning I had at 5 dpo could be a secondary estrogen surge we all get in our luteal phase. But we're not supposed to get two lol! And it was too early for it to be related to AF coming... I read that a woman seeing ferning on her scope is basically the equivalent of another woman seeing a dip in her BBT temps... which could've meant implantation at 8 dpo!! No IB or anything though. 

I'm still getting my creamy cm... had a dry spell for the first time in this 2ww yesterday, but today it's gone back to being thin and creamy again. Also had a tiny little blob of EWCM yesterday. So I had a lot of estrogen in my body yesterday morning with that and the ferning. So judging by that it could go either way, either a load of estrogen for AF or a load of estrogen for a pregnancy!

Still got a few days to go... AF due either Friday or Saturday. 

Good luck everyone!! 

xx


----------



## katertots

Hey TTC, when are you going to test? Baby dust to you!!!


----------



## SpudsMama

Hey katertots :)

I don't really use HPTs that often... I always wait and if AF is ever late, that's when I test... she's due either Friday or Saturday.

Is it really pathetic that my new BBT thermometer arrived today, so even though it's half 3 in the afternoon and I've been active all day, I took it anyway and got excited because it looked high? I haven't even got anything to compare it to lol! 

Wow I'm losing it :wacko:

How are you feeling today?? :)

Baby dust to you too xx


----------



## mzswizz

hey everyone. I am 12dpo today. My AF is due tomorrow and I'm hoping she doesnt show. I am feeling rather hot today and I am just hoping this mean pregnancy. Just have to wait and see. Good luck to you all.


----------



## katertots

TTC- I am feeling so much better today. I feel tired, but at this point I am used to it. My DH keeps telling me to be cautiously optimistic. We both know thats not in ANY of our natures during a TWW. ::Eye roll to him::

Mswizz- Crossing fingers!!!!!

I just got a FRER test, we shall see. I am scared to take it, so I am here to build up some confidence right quick. lol


----------



## lauraemily17

NJAngelAPN said:


> LaurenEmily and Steph32 - how are things going for you guys?
> 
> We're TTC #1, and it's been 12 months (grr). I get so confused symptom spotting from month to month, and NONE of my mommy friends have had any of the same symptoms. As for when I'm going to test, I'm not doing it until I KNOW :witch: is late. I'm tired of being disappointed at 13dpo, only to be surprised the next morning with my little friend. So, I'm trying to hold out as long as I can. This 2WW is particularly dragging.
> 
> Symptoms today - horrible upset stomach, almost like a flu. Diarrhea all day (TMI), and still creamy CM. Sharp pangs every so often very low, sort of like cervix?? And what a WEIRD dream last night. I never had vivid dreams, and never pregnancy related, so that was a first.

Hello!

I'm confusing myself with syptons now as well!! Can't remember from one month to the next what's new or normal!! I've had vivid dreams everyday now since O but think I probably get quite a lot anyway. I've been having all sorts of stabbing pains in womb like places as well today but could well be an early sign of AF (came on randomly early last month so wondering if the same things going to happen this month) or it could just my IBS playing up!!

Think these last few days are the hardest!! You have great self control waiting until AF is late, I almost feel like I've missed a chance to test if I do that!! I'm not naturally a very patient person though, role on Friday!!

:dust:


----------



## SpudsMama

Believe me I'm not a patient woman lol... practically been pulling my hair out today because it's seemed to go on forever! Roll on Sunday when I can hopefully say AF is officially late and I can test :)

I used to be the same about getting confused if I'd felt symptoms the month before etc, so I signed up on countdowntopregnancy.com. VERY addictive, but it lets you catalogue all your symptoms on a daily basis and compare them to other women's symptoms when they actually got pregnant! I love it :haha:

Baby dust to everyone, only a few more days to go :thumbup:

xx


----------



## lauraemily17

TTC Sept 2010 said:


> Believe me I'm not a patient woman lol... practically been pulling my hair out today because it's seemed to go on forever! Roll on Sunday when I can hopefully say AF is officially late and I can test :)
> 
> I used to be the same about getting confused if I'd felt symptoms the month before etc, so I signed up on countdowntopregnancy.com. VERY addictive, but it lets you catalogue all your symptoms on a daily basis and compare them to other women's symptoms when they actually got pregnant! I love it :haha:
> 
> Baby dust to everyone, only a few more days to go :thumbup:
> 
> xx

I may have to try that site next month if we're not lucky this month! I'm trying to keep a PMA though and imagining a little bean burrowing in as I write this!! I know I may be setting myself up for disappointment but I can't help but think by thinking that way it's more likely to happen! :)


----------



## SpudsMama

I'm the same! I keep looking at my belly and trying to imagine it lol... it's ok, because of the hormones we have an excuse to act like crazy people every month :haha:

Just finished watching One Born Every Minute from last night... I've never wanted to be feeling the pain of giving birth as much as I do right now lol! Trying reeeeaaaallllyyyy hard not to start blubbing at it lol :)

xx


----------



## mzswizz

I'm being very optimistic. Just having faith and living day by day. Good luck to all. 2 days before testing if AF is late.


----------



## lauraemily17

I loooooooooooooovvvvvvvvvvveeeeeeeeeeeeee that program!! Even though it make my cry every time I watch it!! 

It is the strangest thing that we're all on here desperate to go through that pain, as well as the stress on our bodies for the 9 months of being pregnant and the lack of sleep when babies born and how your life is turned upside down but it feels like the most magical thing in the world and our right as women to go through it!! 

I can't wait!!! :)

FX for :bfp:s all round this month!!


----------



## SpudsMama

Did you watch last nights episode then? I'm suddenly really paranoid that I'm going to poo myself when I finally get to give birth lol! It's weird because I always go from laughing at the men and the midwives to crying my eyes out the second the baby is out :haha:

And there won't be any of that stress for me. I keep telling myself I'm going to be glowing all through the pregnancy, have a labour that's hardly painful, the baby will just appear outside of my body with no actual giving birth and he/she will sleep all night from the start and get him/herself into a routine with no fuss... What are the chances of that happening?? :haha:

xx


----------



## NJAngelAPN

Very weepy today - but lots of drama and stress at work today, so I think it's just that my patience is at an end. Still creamy CM. So random abd pain out of nowhere this PM. And jogging down the stairs at work today my boobs hurt :haha: Almost like in gym class and you need a sports bra? Only more sore.
I think there are few things LESS crazy than a woman TTC.


----------



## Steph32

Hi guys.... don't mind me, just psyching myself out over here!! Tested this morning, 8 dpo, with a 10miu... BFN, although I tricked myself into seeing SOMETHING, but prob just an evap. I know it's still early, but I feel like a 10 miu would show something soon. I know most of you wait until AF is due but I can't. Even though I know it would save me a lot of emotional ups and downs. I just REALLY want it to happen this month, if it doesn't, I think we'll be taking a break for the next few months... for a few reasons, one- to relax and regain my (our) sanity, and two, our son was born in November so we would like to avoid having a baby born in the same month/same sign. Probably sounds ridiculous to most of you, I know....Not that beggars can be choosers in this situation, and it's not like I'm getting any younger... but it's okay, it would probably do me some good to take a break. BUT, still hoping for this month!! 

I'm not having any symptoms that I'm not used to having... just occasional things like gas, bloating, cramping/twinges on and off, but those things aren't out of the normal range during my LP.

Good luck guys, I know most of us are getting close to testing!!


----------



## SpudsMama

Has AF stayed away mzswizz?? Hope so!! :hugs:

I officially started temping today... I know you're supposed to wait until CD1 of a new cycle first, but I figured that maybe if I started now I would either see a dip in the next couple of days that means AF is on her way, or I can watch it stay up and get excited lol :) Woke up this morning with a stuffy nose which I don't usually have as a PMS symptom and I shouldn't have a cold coming seeing as I haven't left the house since the weekend lol! Starting to subside now though... Haven't felt any more AF like cramps like I have been for the last few days... stay away witch!!!! Then again it is only ten past eight in the morning here so there's still plenty of time for them to pop up at some point. 

Steph32 - I've heard that those 10miu tests aren't very accurate, a lot of bad reviews... maybe you should try a slightly higher sensitivity like 25miu? 

Baby dust :) xx


----------



## SpudsMama

P.S.

Also got very very very soft cervix, tightly closed and it's sky high... but I'm not sure whether CP is very reliable as a preg symptom? Got a ton of lotiony CM as well but that's normal for me.

xx


----------



## mzswizz

@TTC well AF isn't here yet but I think I see pink in cm so she could be coming later on in the day. Just hoping I'm seeing things. Will keep you updated.


----------



## SpudsMama

mzswizz - What time of day does she usually arrive? Morning, afternoon, evening, overnight? The longer she stays away the better!

Extra baby dust to you :) xx


----------



## NJAngelAPN

TTC, I personally can't use cervical position as an indicator because it changes so much, and I really don't know what I'm looking for. :haha: I've also heard that because every woman varies so much, it's not the best indicator.
Had lotiony CM myself last pm. This AM, nothing. But I usually get more CM as I'm up and moving during the day. I'm like a woman obsessed when it comes to the mucous, it's downright silly.
I also have a sore throat/stuffy nose. Otherwise feel fine, no flu-like symptoms or anything else like a cold.


----------



## SpudsMama

I know what you mean... I check every morning when I first get up and that's what I put down on my chart. This morning it was soft, high, closed and very wet. Checked again this afternoon and it was soft, but not as squishy as before, a tiny bit lower and open. But it's been open throughout most of my two week wait. I'll just have to wait and see what happens tomorrow morning! 

xx


----------



## mzswizz

@TTC she usually comes any time of the day. But it mostly be afternoons I have noticed. The only cramps I am getting are from gas cramps but nothing else. Every time I go to the bathroom I am looking down in the toilet and checking the tissue I hope she don't come and I hope she don't come late. I'm hoping she is going to take a 9 month vacation. If AF don't show today. I will test tomorrow.


----------



## SpudsMama

I hope she stays away for you :) xx


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks I hope so too. Hoping she doesn't just sneak up on me so I might just wear a pad all day just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Steph32

NJAngel- When do you plan on testing? I know we are both 9 dpo today... I think I will forget about the 10mius and use the 20mius-- with my first, I got my BFP at 11 dpo using those, so I'll stick with what has worked for me! I'm going to try to wait until 12dpo!


----------



## mzswizz

Well AF looks like she decided to come. Oh well on to the next month.


----------



## lauraemily17

So sorry :witch: showed up mzswizz. :hugs: I hope it's better news for you next month. xx

I'm 9dpo today and planning to test on Friday. Feeling really down about my chances though today. Had a horrible stressful and tiring day at work and can't help but feel that it's hindering my chances of getting pregnant as days like this are a common occuarance. :cry:

Trying to hold on to some hope that my emotional state is a sympton but I honestly can't identify feeling any different this month to another.


----------



## mzswizz

@lauraemily17 I think I hag experienced implantation spotting but not sure yet because he last time I went to the bathroom the cm was white/clear. Without any color. Twice this happened so far usually I get the color then bam AF. Hoping this is it. If AF isn't in full force will wait til Sunday or Monday to test.


----------



## lauraemily17

mzswizz said:


> @lauraemily17 I think I hag experienced implantation spotting but not sure yet because he last time I went to the bathroom the cm was white/clear. Without any color. Twice this happened so far usually I get the color then bam AF. Hoping this is it. If AF isn't in full force will wait til Sunday or Monday to test.

Got my fingers crossed for you! :)


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks. So far no sign of AF still. If she doesn't arrive then I will test either Saturday or Sunday. Maybe Sunday.


----------



## SpudsMama

Good luck mzswizz! Here's a few tons of baby dust lol!

I've suddenly decided to convince myself it's not happening this cycle. Not really sure why to be honest, but I'm thinking it'll be better for me in the long run when AF shows up in a couple of days. Saying that, I'm still obsessing over symptoms...

AF cramps haven't made an appearance today for the first time this week, don't know whether that's relevant or not. Boobs are doing my head in with how tender they are. Not very painful but they're sensitive enough to let me know they're there when I'm running down the stairs without a bra on lol! And I've just this second realised that constipation is a symptom and I've been suffering from that all week so far :dohh: (sorry if that's TMI!!) 

Why do PMS and early preg symptoms have to be so identical :wacko: It's sooo inconvenient for us :haha:

xx


----------



## mzswizz

@TTC thanks. It is very light and looks brown right now. Is only there when I wipe and I have been going to the bathroom more. I peed like 3 times on 1 sitting lol. Will keep you updated.


----------



## NJAngelAPN

@lauraemily, totally understand the emotional roller coaster. I feel out, but today was just feeling LOUSY. Sore throat, stuffy but not...nauseous, which I think was because of post-nasal drip...blah. Work is really super stressful right now with tons of drama, so I'm cooking like a fiend - which is what I do when I'm stressed. Not good for my waistline!
@Steph, I'm going to try to wait until I know AF is late. I usually start on 13dpo, so I've got a couple days. I'm figuring if she's coming, the :witch: will be here by Sunday. 
@TTC, I have the same feeling with the boobs! And every so often just a sharp nipple pain. I get so fixated on my boobs during the TWW, I don't know what's normal or not for me. It seems like you become so hyper-sensitive about your body that you notice every twinge, pang, gas bubble, etc.
CM less so today, but still creamy. I generally have creamy/lotiony CM all through my TWW up until day of AF.


----------



## Steph32

Lauraemily- I totally know what you mean. I get really stressed with my little one and life in general, and can't help but think it is affecting my chances. I sometimes get panic attacks-- or more like stress attacks. Ovulation tends to get delayed with me too, and I know that's why. I try to make time to relax and do what I can do, but with a 3 year old I'm on his schedule. And it's always right around the time when we are supposed to BD that my son totally acts up... He must know! He's trying to stop another kid from coming in this house probably!! Our dogs actually act up too, it's funny.

Mzswizz- fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## mzswizz

Well when spotting was off the husband and I had sex to see what would happen and then more brown came. Every time I go to the bathroom it gets lighter and it looks like it could be turning brownish pink now. Hmm this is interesting. I want t to be due to pregnancy because I had bleeding like this when I was pregnant and having sex. We shall see. Hopefully it doesn't turns red and stop completely. If it does then I will know and will probably test tomorrow.


----------



## katertots

TTC Sept 2010 said:


> Good luck mzswizz! Here's a few tons of baby dust lol!
> 
> I've suddenly decided to convince myself it's not happening this cycle. Not really sure why to be honest, but I'm thinking it'll be better for me in the long run when AF shows up in a couple of days. Saying that, I'm still obsessing over symptoms...
> 
> AF cramps haven't made an appearance today for the first time this week, don't know whether that's relevant or not. Boobs are doing my head in with how tender they are. Not very painful but they're sensitive enough to let me know they're there when I'm running down the stairs without a bra on lol! And I've just this second realised that constipation is a symptom and I've been suffering from that all week so far :dohh: (sorry if that's TMI!!)
> 
> Why do PMS and early preg symptoms have to be so identical :wacko: It's sooo inconvenient for us :haha:
> 
> xx

Aweee TTC, The same thing happened to me today too. I went to the Dr. and had my ultrasound. I had convinced myself it wasnt my cycle before that. It sure wasnt, but my Dr suggested Clomid and wrote me an rx on the spot. So heres to trying :)
Big hugs!


----------



## SpudsMama

Good luck everyone and mzswizz - I have a good feeling about you today!! Especially if you had the same the last time you were pregnant!

So 11 dpo today. I woke up convinced I'd had a visit from the witch because it felt like I'd leaked (sorry, TMI), but it was just more creamy cm. Cervix is still high, soft and closed. Very squidgey! Got the same temp as yesterday, 97.58. I thought the thermometer was dodgey at first, giving me the exact same temp but I just checked it again and it was different, so it works fine thank God! Still got tender boobs, and I swear they're worse than what they usually are before AF. Before I always had to put pressure on them to feel how tender they were, but now I can feel them as I walk around or do daily activities. Had a stuffy nose again early this morning, exactly the same as yesterday, it's going away again now. No ferning on the saliva test. And been getting very occasional sharp twinges around my sides last night and this morning. 

Why do I get the feeling I'm still going to get AF anyway, despite all the new symptoms?? 

I really have to stop writing so much :haha:

Baby dust!! xx


----------



## mzswizz

@TTC thanks. I am going to test 3 hours from now because there is still no sight of red thank goodness so the witch is still away right now. Well the on and off brown spotting is still here though. It came back this morning. I had one heavy flow pad, seeing that my cycle is normally heavy, on all day and only 4 dots of brown is on the pad. The only few cramps I got was due to gas. I don't honk it's my AF because when AF starts usually I get cramps and haven gotten any sharp cramps. Also I have been constipated since Tuesday and I just noticed that. Last night til now I tried laying on my left side and ended up with lower back pain on my right so I had to lay on my back in order to be comfortable. Well I keep everyone posted to see what happens. Do to think I will get negaice results if I did implant late than what the ovulation calendar said even though I have missed my period so far?


----------



## SpudsMama

You should get an accurate result now you're on the day of your missed period... ideally you should wait until tomorrow because then you can test with FMU, but it depends on how long you can wait lol

Good luck! xx


----------



## SpudsMama

Or if you think this is implantation, then test in a couple of days, just so the hcg levels get a chance to rise to a level the test can pick up on :)


----------



## mzswizz

@TTC an online ovulation calendar said I should have implantation on the 29th and possible spotting on the 30th but I was thinking what if I did implant just like a day or 2 later and then started this or the blood just took so long that's why it is brown now. Because around the estimated implantation time I was receiving cramps like AF so I thought okay maybe my AF is going to come this month and then after that nothing more but gas cramps. Brown spotting is sooooo not normal for me in my normal cycle. Usually I wipe and she pink cm then bam heavy flow. 2nd day of brown and it seems only brown. If it was my AF the sex would've caused it to jump start like what would normally happen when we have sex it's like he starts my cycle for me lol. But all we been seeingit brown then it gets light then stops then brown again. My husband was saying if you are pregnant what if the brown blood is due to having sex and I was lime you know what good point. So I am just going to test just to see where I stand. The last time I was pregnant I got a positive on the clearblue digi and I tested around 3 or 4 in the afternoon.


----------



## SpudsMama

Yeah I was the same, if I had implantation it would've been 8 dpo, and on 7, 8 and 9 dpo I had mild AF cramps... nothing since. I haven't had any IB, but only a third of women do apparently, so I'm not fussed about that. 

But they do say that brown blood is old blood, so maybe you implanted a couple of days ago and it's just taken it's time to come down through the cervix and out, which would be the spotting you're seeing now. As long as you don't start a normal flow of blood then I think it's IB!! :happydance: I just read that IB can last from 1-3 days and is pink or brown in colour, either spotting or coloured cm. You're spot on!! xx


----------



## SpudsMama

Just ordered some cheap HPTs from eBay, should arrive tomorrow! It's not often I feel the urge to test. I'm thinking if AF does arrive this cycle, then they'll come in handy for my next few cycles :) xx


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks TTC. My hopes are still high. I just woke back up from sleeping and when I wiped it was still brown. Not regular flow nor red just brown. It was a little dark brown but I think it is due to not using the bathroom in 2 hours. I took a clearblue digi because I had the urge to pee but it was BFN. I told husband that I am goin to wait until next week to rest again. I'm going to continue watching this to see what happens. This is day 2 of the brown spotting.


----------



## SpudsMama

I'd be getting my hopes up too if I were in your shoes lol!

By the way, do you happen to know if hunger pains, when you're not even hungry, is a symptom? I've had hunger pangs all afternoon, but I'm definitely not hungry, just the thought of eating something makes me feel funny lol. 

xx


----------



## mzswizz

Hunger pains? Hmm good question. When I am hungry I get a headache but that's when I am hungry which is like all the time lol. But I know the feeling of feeling funny thinking abOut eating when you are not hungry. I get sharp pains every now and then but I could be full and still thinking of food lol. I wen to a Chinese buffet on Tuesday with my husband and my best friend and I had like 2 plates of food and I still wanted some ice cream from coldstone lol. So probably is a sign but probably labeled as increase of appetite.


----------



## SpudsMama

I just noticed on the countdown to pregnancy website that it's listed as a symptom and I've just been reading about a few women who get the same! On the countdown website it's listed as "emptiness" or something like that... Ok... now my hopes are getting higher lol! 

Bring on the BFP!! :happydance:

xx


----------



## mzswizz

@TTC there is more of the brown. I dont know what to make of it. To me im like if it was reafl AF it should be new blood red and not old blood brown. onli brown is coming out so i have no clue whats going on. The suspense is killing me lol.


----------



## SpudsMama

As long as it's not red and it's not a full flow, you're still in with a chance... but that's just me going on what I've read in forums online lol xx


----------



## mzswizz

@ttc I am hoping that it doesnt turn into a full flow. I want this to be the BFP MONTH DANG IT!!! LOL just waiting to see.


----------



## SpudsMama

Are you still going to test today?? xx


----------



## mzswizz

@TTC i tested and it was a BFN but i used clearblue digi. I am going to wait until next week to test again to se whats going on. I dont know why I used the digi knowing that they are not as sensitive and if i did just implant then i dont have enough hcg in my system ugh i had to cave in a poas. I just felt better when I did it lol.


----------



## SpudsMama

ooh yeah you said that earlier didn't you... sorry!! lol... can't really concentrate on much today :dohh: xx


----------



## mzswizz

lol dont worry i cant really concentrate myself lol. All im worrying about is when is the next time im going to use the bathroom so i can check to see if it turned red or not lol.


----------



## SpudsMama

Talking about bathrooms, I've been having to go a lot for the last couple of days. I thought it was down to how much water I've been drinking lately, but today I've only had half a glass of it and I'm still going strong :haha:

So frequent urination has now been added to my list of "symptoms"!

xx


----------



## mzswizz

@ttc i am starting to really think it could be AF because it is still brown but now I am seeing some drops go into the toilet when I use the bathroom. I dont know I am kinda starting to freak out because I dont want the witch to come.


----------



## mzswizz

right when I think it's AF, i get tricked!! The brown is so light that it is like, I am going back to normal cm. No more drops when I use the bathroom, it is only there when I wipe and it is a very small amount. I have been trying to hold out on using the bathroom because I'm scared to look and see AF arrive. Every time I walk down the stairs I think AF is starting to leak, I check the pad nothing there. There isn't even anything on the pad that I am wearing now. Not even one drop so who knows maybe I am going through IB. Let's see how this day goes and let's see what day 3 has in store. If it stops completely and no AF, then I will take it as IB and wait til the end of next wek to test or the mid. By then I should have enough HCG in my system if I am pregnant.


----------



## lauraemily17

mzswizz said:


> right when I think it's AF, i get tricked!! The brown is so light that it is like, I am going back to normal cm. No more drops when I use the bathroom, it is only there when I wipe and it is a very small amount. I have been trying to hold out on using the bathroom because I'm scared to look and see AF arrive. Every time I walk down the stairs I think AF is starting to leak, I check the pad nothing there. There isn't even anything on the pad that I am wearing now. Not even one drop so who knows maybe I am going through IB. Let's see how this day goes and let's see what day 3 has in store. If it stops completely and no AF, then I will take it as IB and wait til the end of next wek to test or the mid. By then I should have enough HCG in my system if I am pregnant.

sounds like your bodies taking you on a rollercoaster of emotions!! If this hasn't happened before it could be a really good sign of a :bfp: Keep thinking positive!! xx


----------



## mzswizz

@lauraemily17 Thanks. I am staying positive because I don't know what's going on. This hasn't happened to me before. The only time I seen brown blood was after the D&C when I had the miscarriage but after that BAM red all the time. I'm really excited because I'm thinking that maybe I ovulated later or it just took longer for me to implant. Just go to wait and see.


----------



## katertots

I am having the same thing, but I know this month did not take :( I went to the Dr yesterday and she said there was no baby in there, but I swear I had every symptom in the book. This month I am going to do some things a bit diff. 

I am not going to symptom spot, because it just makes me crazy and I get stressed out by doing it, which in turn has made my AF just like mszwizz is describing. For 3 days I have been spotting very light brown, but no flow. Usually I would have started today. So I just cant worry about it anymore, it is what it is, and thats all that it is. 

I know yall prob dont wanna hear that since you are still hoping it will change, and I hope it will change for you. Just wanted to share a bit of advice on how I am changing things this month. Now time for clomid. Fingers crossed :o)

Hope you all get BFP, praying for all of you.


----------



## mzswizz

@katertots I am so with you on the symptom spotting. I only care about either I'm bleeding or not and if I am is it just spotting or normal AF lol. Too many pregnancy symptoms and they all are similar to AF and also different things can cause it. This month my husband and I BD'd every day and I didn't notice til after the fact. We were just enjoying each other not really caring if I ovulated or not we were like well the calendar said you ovulate around this time let's just try and see if it's right lol. I think this month has been the best month for me so far. I have been less stressed and more focused on enjoying life with my husband, friends and family. Whew. Just waiting to see what will happen because this never happened to me especially around AF time. Just patiently waiting. Good luck for a November baby. With my last pregnancy I got pregnant in february and my due date was nov. 16th. It would be funny if I am pregnant because my husband and I were joking around saying that would make me a seasonal ovulator lol.


----------



## katertots

LOL!!!! A seasonal ovulator. That is so funny!!!! I just am so sick of wondering if this or that is a symptom of AF or pg. This was my first month charting and keeping up with everything. I feel like I noticed everything more because I was paying close attention to my body. Apparently, I was looking way to hard.

My friend just had a baby and I went to see her on my lunch break at the hospital. He was so cute, but I must admit, I wanted to take him home with me :D


----------



## mzswizz

@katertots lol I know the feeling. Dec. 16th my sister gave birth to my little nephew. He is just tooo adorable I wanted to say ok thanks for carrying him for 9 months for me lol. I know one day it will happen for us all. Until then it doesnt hurt to have fun BD'ing and fitting into those clothes that we wont be able to once our belly grows lol.


----------



## katertots

I know right. I wanted to say okay thanks, lets go. He was so tiny and cute. My Dh who never talks to my friend or her husband, even said I am jealous. LOL

I want so bad, but I know wanting wont allow me to have it right away.
Success is never automatic. Sigh....


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah I totally know the feeling. Been trying since April 2010. It has been no luck after miscarriage and I thought women were suppose to be more fertile fter birth and/or miscarriage...Guess not lol. All I can do is move on to the next month. Right now I am worrying about school. I am way ahead of my assignments so I am pretty good. I just want to start working with the ob/gyns because babies and pregnancy are my passion lol. We shall see what the Lord has in store for us.


----------



## katertots

I know, its sooooo hard to just give it to god. Even though I know thats what I need to do. I cant help but worry and analyze everything. Its just so hard to hand it over. I know he knows whats best for me and will give me what I need when I am meant to have it.

I would love to work at ob/gyn office, that sounds like so much fun!


----------



## mzswizz

I know it is. I just realized that when he is ready he will bless us with children. Even though I want to be in control and know everything going on I just go to leave it up to him because only he knows the right time.


----------



## NJAngelAPN

So I'm 10dpo, and now I've got brownish tinged yellow CM. If this is AF showing her sneaky face this early, I will be pissed!! :growl:


----------



## mzswizz

@NJAngelAPN Good luck maybe it's IB. I am have brown spotting but i am 14dpo and BFN on test today so maybe AF is ******** once again for another month. ugh dont you hate when she acts up.


----------



## Steph32

@NJAngel- Seems like way too early for AF to show?! If you are sure about when you ovulated, that is. Sounds like it could be IB!!!


----------



## mzswizz

well ladies I'm out the AF is coming slowly but surely I am seeing red and it is increasing now so I am ruling it as AF. oh well maybe next month or next time we try.


----------



## SpudsMama

So sorry mzswizz :( 

I'll be in the same boat this time on Saturday... I feel like no matter how much I convince myself I'm getting all the right symptoms and experiencing new ones, AF will still turn up and I'll be on to another month :cry:

I've been talking to my Mum tonight and she's saying I'm being such a pessimist, but I hate getting my hopes up and then they're being crushed a few days later... You all know how that feels I'm guessing lol

xx


----------



## mzswizz

@ttc im not really sad. i havent cried and dont think i will. i guess im just fed up with trying and trying and not getting nowhere. I am just going to leave it up to god and BD whenever we do it not caring if its ovulation time or fertility wondow. Im just exhausted from trying to spot something different cant sleep at night because wanting a child so bad looking at people and just want to cry because their pregnant or have children. its just so much pain i been through especially having a miscarriage and being unsuccessdul ever since. UGH i just want to scream at the top of a mountain. Too bad i cant because I'm in Florida. oh well from now on im just going to live life and see how that goes. But i do want a child but i kno its not up to me to decide that. I know leave it up to god but whn a woman wants something so bad she tries everything to have it especially children. we shall see what happens in the future.


----------



## Steph32

I'm sorry mzswizz :( Hope you get your BFP next month. I've noticed it's so common to get cycles like this when you're ttc, where AF comes on really weird that way. I had one of those a few months ago... spotting for days, alternating pink/brown/red tinged cm, first time I had AF show up that way. I think it's probably the stress of ttc. Hopefully maybe our bodies just trying to adjust and do their thing...


----------



## mzswizz

@steph I hope that this is a good sign to have whacky AFs becuase i remember i was having whacy 1s then BAM pregnant. so lets just be hopeful and continue on. I do want a child but im not going to stress my body so it wont be possible.


----------



## Steph32

@mzswizz- Yeah, hopefully! I like to think of it as our bodies adjusting to what we want them to do!! Any changes, anything different from the norm could be our bodies shifting, coming back into balance-- especially with you coming out of a m/c. Good for you though, for staying as stress free as possible!


----------



## mzswizz

@steph Yeah I have to stay stress free so I know for sure how my cycle really is and so my body doesnt delay anything. I hope our bodies balancing up for our BFPs!


----------



## NJAngelAPN

Thanks girls, for the encouraging words. It was only that ONE time today. CM still creamy, but thinner - like almost EWCM? Otherwise, same intermittent cramps, some sharp pains right on my nipples (ow), but the boobs are not sore. Still kicking this stupid upper respiratory infection...sore throat, ears hurt when I swallow. I seem to always get sick right around my TWW, which gets my hopes up, but ends up being nothing. Tonight while out to dinner with DH, halfway through my turkey burger, my stomach just turned, and I didn't want anymore. Although I do get nauseous right before AF sometimes, so that's not reliable (sigh).
As for AF being early? I only used the OV watch this month, so I'm going by that for O. I took Fertilaid vitamins for three months, which actually regulated my cycle. I used to have only a 9 day luteal phase with very irregular cycles (24-57 days!). Now, I'm at 28-29 days, O on day 15-16, and 13 day luteal phase. If I've dropped to a short luteal phase again, I'm going to really bust my ass to get to the gyno. Every month I convince myself that AF is here, I'm in my TWW, some stupid reason not to go.


----------



## Steph32

Wow Fertilaid... I should try that one. I take FertileCM but I don't think that's the problem. My cycles are irregular, but actually they are consistently irregular if that makes any sense! It actually alternates- one month 36 days, the next month 31 days... keeps going like that. Kinda strange.

NJAngel, I know what you mean about the food situation! I feel like I want or need to eat, but then the thought of it or doing it makes me feel yucky. And some days nothing sounds good, but yet I still have this urge to eat! Other days I'm having a certain craving (like Fritos- when do I ever want Fritos??) all day. I've been wanting more junk food even though I'm usually a healthy eater. Usually pretty good about organic foods and such. Now I really don't care!! Well, could just be wishful thinking, but hope it means something. I think it was TTC who said something about going crazy from symptom spotting? Yes. I need to stop!


----------



## SpudsMama

Ok, so I took my temp this morning and it's dropped from 97.58 to 97.33... I'm going to guess that it's a sign of AF. She's due either today or tomorrow. Not feeling very hopeful at all to be honest. 

xx


----------



## mzswizz

Good luck to everyone that didnt get a visit by the witch. Since AF started I have been feeling better i don't know why but I just do. My husband and I was talking and he was giving me hope because he was like what if now your periods are whacky because your body is adjusting itself so it can be right for a pregnancy? And also maybe now you are releasing eggs because remember the last time when you had a miscarriage it was brown and then it started red so maybe brown is the egg and red is the lining. I was like hmmm maybe that is happening. I am not going to go research crazy or anything I'm just going to continue on what with school and everything and if I get pregnant this month then great if I don't then hopefully my AF is on time and if the witch comes that means my cycles are starting to be exactly 35 days.


----------



## SpudsMama

Definitely not pregnant :( Just got a BFN and symptoms are all going away today... bring on the witch so I can get on with next cycle and actually time the donation right lol!

xx


----------



## mzswizz

@TTC Bring on February Im ready Im ready lol Im not really going to try this month. I know that awoman ovulates two weeks befoe her next AF. well since i have a 35 day cycle that would put me on week 3 of my cycle. So im going to just BD week 3 and 4 and see what happens.


----------



## katertots

The good thing about this is, there is always next month! Congrats to everyone who got their BFP. 

I am excited to try this month, with the meds.
YAY


----------



## mzswizz

@katertots I thought I would be upset but actually I am not. I am happier then ever. I think another AF is just one step closer to a BFP. My husband was saying that maybe the brown spotting was from the shedding of the unfertilized egg and then regular AF was the lining being shed. Then he said and if that's true that means now you are releasing eggs again and before you wasnt. I have read when I was researching something else that a woman can have a period and not have ovulated which is weird. Good luck for this month.


----------



## katertots

Yes I read about that too. Although I thought eggs that went unfertilized were absorbed back into the body?! Strange concept really, but what do I know I am no Dr. 

Mine came on really slow too. I figured it was because I was stressing about all the symptoms and my body could tell that I was stressed. Its so hard not to analyze and wonder. I wonder if I can contain myself from symptom spotting this cycle. I am curious if I can contain myself. LOL


----------



## mzswizz

@katertots I just found out that yes the egg is absorbed into the uterine lining so his thesis is out the window lol Also I learned some helpful and interesting information...stress stress stress is what we try to avoid so our period is on time correct? Well I have just learned that stress can only make us ovulate late. Here is the quote: 

"The first part of the ovulation cycle is called the follicular phase. This phase starts the first day of the last menstrual period (LMP) and continues until ovulation. This first half of the cycle can differ greatly for each woman lasting anywhere from 7 days until 40 days. The second half of the cycle is called the luteal phase and is from the day of ovulation until the next period begins. The luteal phase has a more precise timeline and usually is only 12-16 days from the day of ovulation. This ultimately means that the day of ovulation will determine how long your cycle is. This also means that outside factors like stress, illness, and disruption of normal routine can throw off your ovulation which then results in changing the time your period will come. So the old thought that stress can affect your period is only partly true. Stress can affect your ovulation which ultimately determines when your period will come, but stress around the time of an expected period will not make it late&#8212;it was already determined when it would come 12-16 days earlier!"


----------



## Steph32

OH MY GOSH guys... I took a test this morning (11dpo) and I see a faint line!!!! This is different than the others, sometimes I would think that I see something, but this is definitely something. I don't want to get my hopes up too much for fear that it could be an evap or a chemical... I don't think it's am evap because it is slightly pink and it showed up within the time limit. I woke up this morning feeling hot, which I usually one of my PMS symptoms so I totally thought I was out!!! AHHH... I should not be testing this early!! I don't want to show it to my hubby and ask him what he thinks because I don't want to get his hopes up... man, if this test is a fluky one I'm gonna be pissed. I'll have to go to the store and pick up a FRER...


----------



## mzswizz

@Steph you should post the pic up here so we can have a look!! Good luck!! Some women get positives @11dpo+ so it is not too early.


----------



## Steph32

I will try to post a pic, although my camera is not that great with close ups!

With DS my first faint line came on 11dpo (using 20miu IC) and then definite BFP on 12dpo. This morning I used a 10miu although I probably shouldn't have based on all the false positives it has gotten!


----------



## Steph32

Question- how do I post a pic on here? I've never done it before!


----------



## lauraemily17

Congrats Steph, it's looking good for you. Would love to see the pic. xx

I'm in the same boat as you @TTC, most symptons went a few days ago and tested today at 11DPO with a FRER and got :bfn: and my temp dropped this morning.

Think the :witch: will be here in a few days got full on PMS and am an emotional wreck!! :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: Think it's a cummulation of a nasty emotional and stressful week at work and desperation to have a baby. It's getting harder each month. Need to find myself a serious amount of PMA to get through next month!!


----------



## Steph32

Thanks lauraemily17. Good luck to you next month! I'm freaking out and I'm trying not to freak out! Why do I feel like AF is coming??!! Maybe it's just nerves making me cramp up. Ok...once I figure out how to post a pic I will!

NJAngel how are you doing?? Who else is still waiting to test?


----------



## Steph32

Ok, let's see if this works.

https://s1227.photobucket.com/albums/ee438/steph3212/


----------



## mzswizz

@steph32 you post a pic by clicking the paperclip right under the title box on the post and add attachmen there. Then once you add attachment i think you click save or done and it should be attached and then you just press submit reply and you are done lol


----------



## Steph32

Wasnt sure if I had to find a website to host it. Well there it is! Tell me it's not an evap?!?!


----------



## mzswizz

@steph i dont have a photobucket account would i have to create one?


----------



## Steph32

Oh gosh, I don't know! Let me try to attach it another way. Sorry, I'm not as familiar with these things!


----------



## mzswizz

it's ok trust me it took me awhile to get the hang of this website lol


----------



## Steph32

Maybe it's cause I made the album private. I will make public and try again.


----------



## mzswizz

@steph yea i think so because it asked for a password


----------



## Steph32

Does this work??https://s1227.photobucket.com/albums/ee438/steph3212/?action=view&current=image.jpg


----------



## mzswizz

@steph yes it does work and i see a line its is like obviously there!!! congrats keep me posted


----------



## Steph32

Thanks-- I tested with 20miu IC today too, but bfn. Going to get a FRER today, and test later after holding my pee for as long as possible!!


----------



## Cashewnut

Steph- Thats a definite line! No squinting required.

I could use a TTC buddy,I'm on 1DPO today and already doing my own head in!


----------



## SpudsMama

Looking good Steph, congrats! :hugs:

Lauraemily17 - I am exactly the same, I've been so weepy and emotional today it's unreal lol... but that is a massive sign that the witch is near for me... this time two months ago I burst into tears at my boss at work for not letting me take an early lunch LOL! Also cried at Neighbours on the telly earlier... what the hell is wrong with me? :haha:

She'd better turn up tomorrow and not mess me around... or even better these all turn out to be preg symptoms and I have a mahoooosive temp rise tomorrow :haha:

Good luck to everyone still waiting! xx


----------



## mzswizz

@steph Keep us posted Im sooo rooting for you to get a BFP!!!

@cashew good luck on your BFP this month! Unfortunately I am out so I am on day 3 of my new AF lets see what this month will bring.


----------



## mzswizz

@ttc good luck on getting a BFP!! I remember that one time I just burst into tears months ago and my husband thought I was pregnant but it was just AF. This month I am not going to symptom spot because my symptoms were all AF related. The only thing I will look for is implantation spotting and that's if it occurs. Next AF due March 8th and if it's late I will know what's going on.


----------



## Cashewnut

Thank you =] I know it sounds sad, but for some reason this month, my desire to be pregnant is taking over.

It doesn't help that I've had lots of weird things going on since before ovulation, but I don't know if that something else, either way I won't be finding out if i've got a bfp or not until after the 9th, because I can't afford to get a home test until then lol.


----------



## mzswizz

@cashew I know exactly what you are talking about. At first it was only my husband and i having fun and if i get pregnant while just having sex whenever we feel like it then Good and i ended up pregnant in feb and it ended in miscarriage in april of last year. Now i was baby crazy and my whole was dedicated to gettin pregnant. Now i am just going to go back to just having fun and see what happens this month.


----------



## NJAngelAPN

Hi ladies, I was at work all day, so I'm just catching up...it's been a busy day here!

@Steph, I definitely see a line! Keep us posted! FX'd

To everyone who got hit by :witch:, good luck on this next cycle. I can't say it gets easier, but it certainly has it's ups and downs.

11dpo here - and WAY too chicken to POAS. I'd rather see the AF than POAS and get a :bfn: So far today, cervix still feels high and closed (as if I have any clue what I'm looking for, I'm just checking for the sake of checking), CM creamy, but less, no more spotting. But feeling very out today. I get all the same symptoms every cycle, so I have no idea what I'm feeling. VERY bloated today, which is why I think AF is on her way, although on another thread, that was one girl's only symptom.

Time will tell. I'm due for AF this weekend.


----------



## mzswizz

@NJ Good luck. I am on day 3 of my cycle already and I am ready to get this cycle over with so I am can enjoy my husband again lol. I guess since we TTC so often we get our AF so we can take breaks lol.


----------



## Steph32

@NJAngel- you know, I've been very gassy and bloated too!! So if I really am pregnant, I believe that is a symptom. But yeah, I know PMS and prego symptoms are similar. You're not out of the woods yet though, you never know with these crazy symptoms. Fx'd!!

Are you guys sure that my line is not an evap?? I still can't really believe it's real...lol


----------



## NJAngelAPN

I don't know if it's an evap or not - I've never had a remotely positive test of my own to judge, LOL.


----------



## Steph32

YAY!! I did a FRER test tonight and BFP, clear as day! I didn't even hold my pee very long, line is so much darker than the IC's!! I'm so excited!!&#57431;


----------



## lauraemily17

That's great news Steph, congrats :)

@NJ got my fingers crossed for you!

I'm definitley out this month :witch: arrived this morning, explains my delicate emotional state yesterday!! 

I've got a week off work around the 2nd week of the TWW next month and it's my birthday around testing day so hoping and praying it'll be lucky for us!!

Thanks for all your support ladies :hugs: xxx


----------



## SpudsMama

Steph32 - CONGRATULATIONS!! I'm glad this thread has our very first :baby: on his/her way :happydance:

I'm with you Lauraemily17 - witch turned up about 5 seconds after I read my temp which has plummeted again lol. Quite surprised I've had no cramping... no surprised isn't the word... over the moon are the words I'm looking for lol... usually by now I can't even stand up because they're so bad and 9 times out of 10 I have my head down the toilet all day :haha: I'm glad she's turned up on time though... 31 day cycle with a 12 day LP for me :)

Not as depressed as I thought I'd be. I've sorted out the arrangements for the next donation and bought a bucketload of more Folic Acid and going to try out the SoftCup method to keep those swimmers in there! Bring on month #6!!

xx


----------



## mzswizz

@steph Yay congratulations. May you have a happy and healthy 9 months!

@laurae I am already on day 4 of my AF. My plans this month just relax and let it happen on it's own.

@TTC another AF is just a step closer to a BFP. I have noticed something very creepy in a way but good. Ok my AF suppose to end on the 8th, next AF due march 8th, last pregnancy (miscarriage) conceived Feb. 22nd, ovulation calendar estimated ovulation Feb. 22nd or 23rd this month, last pregnancy had whacky AFs before getting pregnant, I experienced 2 whacky AFs already. Hmmm sooo interesting. My husband was like wow that is so weird. See just leave it up to God because hehas the power and he is in control as you can tell because he can replicate what happened last year. So I'm taking hat as a sign and just going to enjoy my husband and if we BD then we do if not I'm okay with that also. It would be funny if I get pregnant again and end up my due date being November 16th again lol. Good luck for BFPs this cycle.


----------



## SpudsMama

omg mzswizz, that is so weird! :haha: 

I hope it all works out the way you want it to :hugs: xx


----------



## mzswizz

@TTC I know right! I was like wow that is so weird to have everything so similar to each other. I was like this is the first time a coincidence like that happens with my Cycle and everything. I don't even know how I thought about it because it just popped in my head! Which was weird also I'm like ok God if this is a sign I'm going to take it and leave it up to you. I'm sooo excited because Valentines Day and also my husband and I been together for 5 years on the 18th! But married for 2 years (July 25th). I am excited. Praying for BFPs!!!!


----------



## lauraemily17

What a fantastic way of looking at it mzswizz!! You've got me thinking and not only will it be my birthday at the beginning of March it will also be 4 years since me and my DH first got together!! :)

Think I'm going to have to try and take it easier next month, as it's all got a bit much for me this month which probably hasn't helped my fertility!! Each month we seem to be getting more and more obsessed with baby making and sypmtons, hoping to get away for my week off and spend some quality time togther and remember what life was like before we were TTC! 

@TTC I think I have cramps for both of us!!! Ow ow ow, where's the Nurofen!!!!


----------



## mzswizz

@laurae Yes I am doing the same just enjoying being with my husband we act like how we were when we first met in high school. I told him I'm going to stop being obsessed with the baby making because I know it stresses him out more than me. Instead of making it happen, I am going to let it happen. I am still trying but choosing a different method. No ovulation calendr no charting none of it. I am just going to enjoy day by day and see what happens. The less stress we have the happier we are and maybe just maybe end up getting a BFP when we least expect it.


----------



## SpudsMama

I wish I could be that relaxed about it all, but with the method I'm having to use to become a mother it all involves plans, time frames, extensive charting etc :wacko: Makes me glad that the time between AF and my fertile phase gives me a bit of a break! xx


----------



## mzswizz

@TTC how do you do it?! I go crazy just from having regular sex and keep getting AF, I know it must be even harder. You must be a very strong woman to have to do all this planning and still continue to try again. I know I wont stop until my belly pop lol


----------



## SpudsMama

I'm the same... I'm not stopping until I'm a Mummy lol... call me a stubborn ass but I don't care :haha:

It's every woman's right to have a baby no matter what her situation is regarding sexuality and relationship status etc... as long as you're capable emotionally, physically and financially of caring for a child it shouldn't be an issue. 

Little rant over :haha: xx


----------



## mzswizz

@ttc I am with you. As long as you are ready for a baby then a woman should go for it. I learned about a few people that got pregant but I know they are totally not ready. It's a shame. I know we will make good moms. Just waiting on the day to prove it. I'm excited to see people get their BFPs and I know it will happen to me one day. Until then I guess I am just going to continue on.


----------



## EllieNation

mzswizz said:


> @ttc I am with you. As long as you are ready for a baby then a woman should go for it. I learned about a few people that got pregant but I know they are totally not ready. It's a shame. I know we will make good moms. Just waiting on the day to prove it. I'm excited to see people get their BFPs and I know it will happen to me one day. Until then I guess I am just going to continue on.

Totally agree xxxx


----------



## mzswizz

@Ellie thanks. Are you new to the thread?


----------



## SpudsMama

For the time I've been TTC and a couple of months beforehand I've sort of had this tradition that the day AF arrives, I buy something baby related. To cheer myself up a bit. I mean it's great on the one hand that I'll be saving money throughout the pregnancy because I've already got a lot of stuff that I'll need. And whenever I look at the stuff that I've bought I always get this happy feeling, but something tells me it's not right to be doing this so soon... society maybe? I think it depends on the person to be honest. It helps me out a lot emotionally. But another woman might be freaked out by doing something like this. 

I mean I have got a LOT of stuff lol. Travel cot, bouncy chair, changing mat, play mat/gym thing, high chair, blankets (mostly from when I was born - knitted by my grandparents etc, not bought any myself), bottles, bottle warmer, steriliser... and I've just ordered the bath support. Won't be buying any clothes until I'm actually pregnant, mainly because it's too easy to end up with too many things the baby won't even end up wearing and they tend to be gifts and hand me downs rather than things I will be buying. 

What are everyone else's thoughts on buying before you're pregnant? I bet you all think I'm mad! :haha: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Ok now my AF is making this a very weird situation. The last AF I had before I got pregnant was so out of the ordinary because the color made it seem like it was fake even when it was dark red and since I had the flu I was on meds so it gave it a sweet smell (tmi). This AF is super bright red it's so bright it looks like it is orange/red and it only looks red when there is alot which will make it dark (sorry TMI) and also it don't have a sweet smell but the weird thing is it don't have a smell at all and I don't know if this is weird or not but I know how my normal AF scent is. So I'm happy right now because it's like I'm reliving the past except this time it is ending on the 8th compared to ending on valentine's day and I am in college rather than working at a retail store. But I think everything is going pretty good right now.


----------



## mzswizz

@TTC I don't think you're crazy lol because I am similar to you. I don't buy the things but whenever I do go shopping with the husband IT IS A MUST that we go into the baby department to look at everything. Even though I know sometimes he don't want to, he goes with me anyways. I told him if will help him figure out financially how much it will be. Also I think a good thing to do is setup an account like a savings to prepare for baby. Any extra money just save it so by the time you do get pregnant, you will money saws up to buy things and fix up the room instead of having to worry later.


----------



## SpudsMama

Yeah I'm with you on that one... every month when I get paid I put a set amount into a savings account for the baby... when I'm pregnant and getting the bigger things like the pram, the cot and getting the nursery sorted I will use money from that account, and everything else, and the rest of the money I put in every month will be for my child when they're old enough. 

I am SO prepared for a baby :haha: xx


----------



## lauraemily17

I see a lot of ladies on here doing the same and if it helps you feel more positive and happier than it can only be a good thing.

I personally wouldn't although recently I've been tempted. I think I'm just to scared that it won't ever happen if I do plus there's absolutely no room in our house for any. We're going to have one hell of a challange turning our spare room into a nursery one day!!

With you 100% on your previous post, they are exactly the right reasons to bring a baby into the world. Unfortunately there are too many people in this world who have babies for all the wrong reasons and it's the babies that suffer.

My Mum brought me and my sister up on her own, although not through choice she did a brilliant job and I'm proud that she's my Mum and love her dearly.


----------



## mzswizz

I soo totally think we are more prepared than most women nowadays. I am in high spirits. It just feels like Im reliving the past so maybe I might just receive that BFP for this cycle who knows. I am now taking my vitamins just to get my body stronger and healthier. Other than that, I don't think I'm doing anything else to try and conceive. It would be a coincidence that me, TTC, and laurae end up receiving our BFPs the same month lol


----------



## mzswizz

Ok now my AF is making this a very weird situation. The last AF I had before I got pregnant was so out of the ordinary because the color made it seem like it was fake even when it was dark red and since I had the flu I was on meds so it gave it a sweet smell (tmi). This AF is super bright red it's so bright it looks like it is orange/red and it only looks red when there is alot which will make it dark (sorry TMI) and also it don't have a sweet smell but the weird thing is it don't have a smell at all and I don't know if this is weird or not but I know how my normal AF scent is. So I'm happy right now because it's like I'm reliving the past except this time it is ending on the 8th compared to ending on valentine's day and I am in college rather than working at a retail store. But I think everything is going pretty good right now.


----------



## lauraemily17

We save money each month towards the baby as well. We got married last October and even asked for vouchers for the store where we wanted to get furniture from for the nursery. Got them all saved and thankfully there's no expiry, just need to make a baby now!


----------



## mzswizz

Totally with you on that. The last time I was pregant we got a load of vouchers so I kept them and will be using for sure.


----------



## SpudsMama

mzswizz - what vits do you take? Prenatals or just the normal mutivits? 

Lauraemily17 - I couldn't imagine sharing a baby with another person lol, but I think that's just the asexuality talking :haha:

I've been looking after babies and kids since I was a little kid myself lol! Went from changing my friend's baby sister's nappy because she didn't want to do it herself (but at the same time didn't want to be told off by her Mum lol), to helping out with my brother, to helping out with cousins and now friend's babies and my gorgeous godson! 

I've been trained well :D xx


----------



## mzswizz

@ttc i use to take prenatals but now i just take regular multivitamins.


----------



## SpudsMama

I used to take Pregnacare Conception but they made me ill, so now I've just started taking Folic Acid on it's own. I'm a very healthy person so I shouldn't be missing out on too much of the good stuff lol xx


----------



## mzswizz

@ttc same here. I just take it just to be healthier lol. I use to take Prenate DHA but I dont think they were any good. So now I take Ferrol Compound. Its a multi supplement


----------



## SpudsMama

Cramps are finally wearing off now after something to eat... there I was thinking I was going to get away with feeling fine on CD1 for a change and then BAM... severe cramps appear out of nowhere :dohh:

Not as bad as they usually are though so it's not too bad, I haven't been sick today lol! I think that's the first time since I was 13 that I haven't been ill on the first day of AF... yay!! :) xx


----------



## mzswizz

@TTC After i had the m/c i had cramps with AF but lately I havent been getting cramps with my cycles. It's like my body is adjusting to how it was before i got pregnant.


----------



## SpudsMama

Well in that case... fancy swapping cycles with me?? lol... they get old after over 10 yrs of the same pain and nausea every month you see :haha:

xx


----------



## mzswizz

@ttc lol i have been through so many cycles it is ridiculous. 11 years of bipolar AFs can be exhausting lol. When it first started it was every 28 days, then when I reached high school it wouldnt come for 3 months!!!!, and now got pregnant had a miscarriage now its coming like every 35 days whew....but in the beginning when i first got it...omg i use to cry because the cramps were sooo unbearable that i thought i had to go to the hospital.


----------



## SpudsMama

I remember being at school once and having to go to the nurse because the cramps were so unbearable... and she said that she'd never seen someone with period cramps who looked like they were having contractions in labour lol!! I was only about 15 I think :haha: xx


----------



## mzswizz

@ttc my mom told me that this is just a sample of going into labor and i was like 10 lol


----------



## SpudsMama

Sorry I know this is completely off the subject, but do you happen to know if baby wipes have an expiration date? A friend who is about 6 months pregnant wants to know because she's looking at buying them in bulk whilst she's got a good sum of money... 

Thanks! xx


----------



## mzswizz

I dont think they expire but they probably would dry out thats why they probably have expiration dates


----------



## NJAngelAPN

Caved, used a cheap test this AM, :bfn:
No signs of AF yet, but have a feeling she's right around the corner...


----------



## mzswizz

How many dpo are you today?


----------



## NJAngelAPN

12, so I know it can still be early, but I usually get AF on day 12 or 13 post ov. Never made it a full fourteen. Bloating from yesterday totally gone too.


----------



## mzswizz

You still have a chance. It's a possibility that you can be pregnant and it's s chance it can be AF. I tested at 14dpo and I received a BFN the next day, AF came at full force. But every woman is different so you never know.


----------



## Steph32

@TTC, re: baby wipes, yeah they do dry out eventually, also depends on the brand and what kind of box/package they are in. Definitely once opened, they dry out real fast.


----------



## Steph32

@NJAngel- Still hope! It ain't over til it's over! 

I've been having AF like cramps all day, even though test is still positive. Worried, but I guess this could be normal too. I just have to wait and see.


----------



## mzswizz

@Steph its normal to have cramps. Its just your uterus making room for baby. Congratz again


----------



## NJAngelAPN

Having some pink tinged CM tonight. My money is on AF showing up by morning. All my symptoms are really gone...had some bad cramps that showed up at 4am this morning. Woke me up out of a sound Tylenol PM induced sleep. Time to call the gyn this week...


----------



## mzswizz

@NJ just keep us posted. Even though I had brown spotting on and off I counted it as AF. So good luck


----------



## Steph32

Yeah, I guess it is normal, even though I didn't experience them with my first. It's been sooo bad, hubby and I went out for our date night and had to come home early cause they were hurting so bad. You'd think my uterus would already know what to do, being that it's done it before! LOL But I know every pregnancy is different... just praying this sticks. Thanks mzswizz for your support! :hugs:


----------



## lauraemily17

Steph32 said:


> Yeah, I guess it is normal, even though I didn't experience them with my first. It's been sooo bad, hubby and I went out for our date night and had to come home early cause they were hurting so bad. You'd think my uterus would already know what to do, being that it's done it before! LOL But I know every pregnancy is different... just praying this sticks. Thanks mzswizz for your support! :hugs:

A friend is pregnant with her second and she had cramps all the way through to 12 weeks but baby is just fine. Apparently it's very common in second pregnancies.


----------



## SpudsMama

Yeah I agree... every mum of 2 or more I've talked to has said the second pregnancy is harder than the first. Sometimes the birth too. 

Just thought I'd cheer you up first thing in the morning lol!!

Good luck :) xx


----------



## NJAngelAPN

AF here full force. Bah. Onto another cycle.


----------



## mzswizz

My sister had went through more pain with her 2nd then first. She started showing earlier but the cramps were on and off throughout her pregnancy which wasn't like that with her first. So every pregnancy is different.


----------



## mzswizz

@NJ welcome to the AF team! Lol I see is as another cycle closer to a BFP!


----------



## SpudsMama

Sorry NJ :hugs: Like mzswizz said... it's a new start :) 

xx


----------



## mzswizz

Day 5 of my cycle and it's like I'm moody on and off. It's been years since I had cramps during my AF and yesterday I had an unbearable cramp on my right side. I couldn't even breathe because that's when t was painful. Good thing for Tylenol. Lol


----------



## SpudsMama

I don't take any pills for cramps anymore after I read a few months back that some pain relief medication can affect fertility. I can't remember much of what the article said now but it was enough to put me off. I just use a hot water bottle now, works a treat :D xx


----------



## mzswizz

@TTC usually I drink hot tea but it just wasn't working for me.


----------



## SpudsMama

For anyone who tracks BBT - is it normal to have weird temp jumps during AF? For example:

CD1 - 97.18
CD2 - 97.05
CD3 - 97.45

Also, how long does it usually take for online charting software to establish a coverline?

Thanks!


----------



## mzswizz

Cd6. Still experiencing AF and that's not a surprise to me. Usually it lasts 7 days. Been more tired and hot lately. Want to go for a swim but can't. Well other than that....no update.


----------



## lauraemily17

My temp is random during AF, its stayed above the previous months coverline so far. Mind you I drink a lot more alcohol during AF which probably makes it worse!!

FF didn't put in a cover line for me until ovulation last month but it was my first month using it and I'd enter a few days temps in one go rather than every day for the first half of the cycle. Wasn't a good plan as it appears I ovulated a day later than I thought so prob missed a days BD. Will try and do it daily this month although not got to a good start as forgot to take my temp this morning, oops!! Not got the same incentive at the beginning of the month!!!


----------



## SpudsMama

I know, usually after AF has arrived I can never be bothered to track, and then I notice EWCM after a couple of weeks and suddenly jump into action charting everything possible lol!

Doing it properly this month. I've got a little morning routine of waking up to the most annoying alarm in the world, taking my temp, taking my folic acid tablet and testing my saliva on the scope. That way I don't forget anything. Then once I'm on the laptop I just put it all into my two online charts and I'm done lol. And once AF is over I'll go back to checking cm and cp every morning as well... NOT doing that whilst the witch is still here!! :haha:

And I've been told that online charts never give you a coverline until ovulation anyway so you were fine :)

xx


----------



## NJAngelAPN

Hi girls,
Feeling better today. Yesterday had a migraine on top of AF showing up - ugh. And I worked all day (I'm a nurse practitioner, so I was on call for the hospitals). So overall, was just lousy.
Broke out the OV Watch again. We'll try a second cycle. DH and I are going away for a weekend right when our fertile period starts, so hopefully we'll get some good :sex: in. Haha. Going to order another replacement sensor just in case (don't want to be caught without one next month).
Also called and made an appt with the gyn - can't get in until April 27th!! Between my schedule and her availability. Grr. Gives me three cycles until then (if my cycles stay at 27-28 days like the last few months). By that point, if we still haven't gotten a BFP, she may be able to convince me to try Clomid - which I have NOT been too keen about. Although now, at cycle #13, I'm willing to try anything. :crazy:

As to charting, you don't get a coverline until your ovulation, which it won't chart until you've had three temp rises. I got out of the habit of temping - was really great about it until DH got the flu and lost my thermometer...and I'm too lazy to buy a new one. :) Plus, the OV watch is pretty idiot-proof.

I'm a little superstitious, I guess. I'm afraid to buy anything baby-related until I'm a little ways along. DH got a crib and a dresser from a friend of ours, though - 20 years old, but NEVER used (they never had kids), and in mint condition. I have ideas for decor, baby names, that kind of thing, but I'm honestly afraid to buy anything.


----------



## mzswizz

I am on cycle #10. still trying and just enjoying life. My husband and I are just having fun and enjoying our marriage. I'm less stressed and that's a great thing. Day 6 and just waiting for tomorrow because that's when AF is suppose to end. So am I hoping. Before I wouldn't want to do anything that wasn't baby related. Now I enjoy drinking moscato with the husband and going out to dinner. For this cycle we are just going to enjoy each other and if a BFP comes then great!!!


----------



## SpudsMama

Glad you're feeling better NJ :hugs:

Ok, another temp question... I get that it's normal for them to be a bit erratic during AF but is a jump from 97.45 right down to 96.50 still normal?? It looks like a massive drop on my chart lol

xx


----------



## juliecandy

hi i am julie and live in the uk near sunderland and have been trying for 8 months know i should be due to test on friday or sat so got my fingers crossed for every one to get there bfp


----------



## juliecandy

can anyone help me on good ways to chart when i am ov i use a calander at the min and also use a ov kit but what other ways can i help my chances ?


----------



## SpudsMama

Hi Julie :)

I'd say the best ways of charting for me are checking cervical mucus every morning, using online charting software, (e.g. TCOYF or Fertility Friend) and hopefully temping as long as mine just stay normal lol. I only starting temping this cycle and I'm CD4 at the min so just getting used to it!

What type of kit do you use? I use a saliva testing kit...

Good luck on getting your BFP!! xx


----------



## juliecandy

TTC Sept 2010 said:


> Hi Julie :)
> 
> I'd say the best ways of charting for me are checking cervical mucus every morning, using online charting software, (e.g. TCOYF or Fertility Friend) and hopefully temping as long as mine just stay normal lol. I only starting temping this cycle and I'm CD4 at the min so just getting used to it!
> 
> What type of kit do you use? I use a saliva testing kit...
> 
> Good luck on getting your BFP!! xx[/QUOTe
> 
> hi well my period come early this cycle so startin from day one again so think this cycle i am going to do the temping as well as for the kit just the ones that are the sticks bit like preg test but for ov instead and i am findin it hard to get a positive on them aswell only have two pos in the 8 months
> and thanks for the software i will have a look as i dont have any chartin softwear on the computer at the min thank you xx
> and also good luck to you


----------



## juliecandy

juliecandy said:


> TTC Sept 2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Julie :)
> 
> I'd say the best ways of charting for me are checking cervical mucus every morning, using online charting software, (e.g. TCOYF or Fertility Friend) and hopefully temping as long as mine just stay normal lol. I only starting temping this cycle and I'm CD4 at the min so just getting used to it!
> 
> What type of kit do you use? I use a saliva testing kit...
> 
> Good luck on getting your BFP!! xx[/QUOTe
> 
> hi well my period come early this cycle so startin from day one again so think this cycle i am going to do the temping as well as for the kit just the ones that are the sticks bit like preg test but for ov instead and i am findin it hard to get a positive on them aswell only have two pos in the 8 months
> and thanks for the software i will have a look as i dont have any chartin softwear on the computer at the min thank you xx
> and also good luck to you
> 
> i think i will have a look for a saliva test kit and try thatClick to expand...


----------



## mzswizz

Hi everyone. I am on cd7 right now and it seems that AF is stopping right on time. It is light enough to wear a panty liner so I'm thankful for that. Now I have from cd7 or cd8 all the way to cd35 to BD lol. But I am going to try the every other day route instead of the everyday route and see how that goes for me. Valentines day and my husband and I 5 year anniversary of being together (Feb. 18th) is coming up so this month is a very good month for me. We will just see how it goes. Hopefully this is the BFP cycle.


----------



## juliecandy

mzswizz said:


> Hi everyone. I am on cd7 right now and it seems that AF is stopping right on time. It is light enough to wear a panty liner so I'm thankful for that. Now I have from cd7 or cd8 all the way to cd35 to BD lol. But I am going to try the every other day route instead of the everyday route and see how that goes for me. Valentines day and my husband and I 5 year anniversary of being together (Feb. 18th) is coming up so this month is a very good month for me. We will just see how it goes. Hopefully this is the BFP cycle.

i wish you all the luck hope you get your bfp x or thats nice havin your anniversary and every thing together hope you have a good time


----------



## mzswizz

@Julie thank you so much. This cycle am I going to try the BD every other day rather than every day. If I receive a BFP then that's great if not then there's always next cycle. What cd are you on?


----------



## juliecandy

mzswizz said:


> @Julie thank you so much. This cycle am I going to try the BD every other day rather than every day. If I receive a BFP then that's great if not then there's always next cycle. What cd are you on?

your welcome 
i am on 1 again this will be my 9th cycle of trying but hopfully it will be this cycle if not then i will just keep trying it will happen


----------



## mzswizz

@Julie this is my 10th cycle trying after m/c in April so every cycle I am hopeful. Maybe 10 is the lucky month.


----------



## juliecandy

mzswizz said:


> @Julie this is my 10th cycle trying after m/c in April so every cycle I am hopeful. Maybe 10 is the lucky month.

or i am sorry to hear about the m/c and yes i hope it is for you xx


----------



## mzswizz

@Julie thanks. I believe we have to go through the bad to get to the good.


----------



## juliecandy

mzswizz said:


> @Julie thanks. I believe we have to go through the bad to get to the good.

yes i think that to it will all be worth it at the end 
and i always think to myself it will happen when its meant to x


----------



## charbarxx

im also looking for a ttc buddie :) im around 14 dpo so nearly time to get my bfp, but when i test all i get is a meggaa faint line that dh cant see!! i think im going mad :( any1 wana chat and help?? thankss xxx


----------



## juliecandy

charbarxx said:


> im also looking for a ttc buddie :) im around 14 dpo so nearly time to get my bfp, but when i test all i get is a meggaa faint line that dh cant see!! i think im going mad :( any1 wana chat and help?? thankss xxx

if the line is faint is it not just that you have tested to early ?


----------



## charbarxx

yep most probs, just gna have to wait a while, im a poas addict tho, have used about 3 tests a day in the last 3 days lol x


----------



## charbarxx

just done another test, deffo darker!! omg!!!


----------



## juliecandy

charbarxx said:


> just done another test, deffo darker!! omg!!!

well i think you should take one again in the morning 
good luck hope you get your bfp xx


----------



## SpudsMama

Charbarxx - If AF still hasn't turned up by tomorrow when you wake up, test with FMU... the test should be really accurate by then.

Sounds good though if the line is getting darker! :) xx


----------



## mzswizz

@charbarxx sounds like you are pregnant. HCG levels increase every 2-3 days so try tomorrow. Good luck.


----------



## juliecandy

yes i agree it dos sound like you preg hope you get the bfp today keep use informed and let use know please good luck to every one xx


----------



## mzswizz

I guess I was off by 1 day. I am cd7 today not yesterday. AF seems to be still here and went from light to back heavy ugh not again. But something in my mind is saying this is soooo weird. Before I got pregnant the last time, my cycle was all over the place and sometimes I didn't even see it for 3 months! Also it sometimes lasted for almost 2 weeks! Whee I don't know how I use to make it through that and still gotten pregnant lol. Now it seems as if maybe it is going back to lasting ling. If today is labeled as cd7 like it says on my ticker then, it should be going off today hopefully. Well I guess I just have to be patient and see what will happen.


----------



## SpudsMama

Hopefully it's a good sign if you saw all this just before you conceived the last time... but I'd still keep a watchful eye on it if it carries on being all freaky on you lol xx


----------



## mzswizz

@ttc im hoping it's a good sign but trust me I am keeping an eye on it because I'm not trying to go back to lengthy AFs lol. Hopefully it'll go off today but it looks like it wont seeing that it is still quite like I am just beginning my AF. Still she clots and dark red (sorry tmi). Well all I can do is just see how it goes. This is so weird experiencing like the exact same things as last time. Wonder what's going on with my body hmmm.


----------



## SpudsMama

omg mzswizz, we've been abandoned lol! Just got to wait for another week or two so they're all back on their 2ww's again :haha: xx


----------



## mzswizz

@TTC lol I sooo noticed that we have been the only two really on here lol. Maybe they will be here during their TWW. I couldn't hold out from this site that long lol. It is now CD8 for me and it seems like AF is finally coming to an end. This is the 2nd time my AF has lasted for 8 dad instead of 7. Hmm wondering if now I am getting 8 day long AFs. Also i can't do any symptom spotting because it seems like my body is doing it's own thing. After the m/c I was getting sensitive nipples as a sign that AF will come but I kept thinking it was pregnancy lol, then after a month or two I stopped getting that and now DURING my AF I received sensitive nipples around cd5 or cd6. Which is weird and I didn't have no explanation for why they would be sensitive especially during AF.


----------



## SpudsMama

Yeah my AF is one day shorter this cycle. Usually I have a normal heavy to medium to light flow for the first 4 days, then I spot for 3 days. Only spotted for 2 days this time though. Doesn't really make much of a difference to me to be honest lol.

As for symptoms during AF, I've heard they are very common. I used to think I was really weird for having them fade when the witch arrived lol. 

But it sounds like your cycle is changing quite a lot, so all I can say really is keep a note of anything different and see what's happening this time next month, if it's doing the same thing or if it's gone back to normal. Or hopefully you won't have to because you will have got your BFP lol!! xx


----------



## mzswizz

@TTC I'm hoping that we get our BFPs this month. And I am remembering everything that is happening with my AF so I can see if there is a pattern.


----------



## lauraemily17

I'm still here ladies!! 

I've had yet another hellish week but now have a 3 day weekend ahead of me and a large glass of :wine: in front of me!! Have you guys given up drinking now you're TTC? I've cut down but don't really want to give up entirely until i'm actually pregnant!

I'm on day 6 of AF and almost stopped, although she tends to then go heavier for a day right at the end so still got that joy to come!!

As CD6 my CBFM asked for the first test today which came out low, if it's the same as last month I'll Peeing on a stick for the next 10 days!!


----------



## mzswizz

@laurae I have been drinking a small glass of moscato. During AF I have been sipping away lol. but now i cut down because AF is done.


----------



## juliecandy

i some times have a drink when my af comes but when it stops then i dont have any more drink


----------



## SpudsMama

Hey Lauraemily17! :)

I've never touched alcohol and don't intend to. I made a promise to my uncle when I was younger that I'd never drink or smoke, that was the last time I saw him before he died of alcoholism. I know drinking the odd glass of wine isn't the same as a severe addiction, but I made a promise and I'm going to keep it :) It's never interested me anyway so I don't feel like I'm missing out on anything. 

Well I'm on CD7 now and it looks like my temps are finally starting to level off a bit. They looked a bit mental at first but I've been told they can be like that during AF because of the hormones etc. Only got a tiny bit of brown spotting today so she's basically finished now, hopefully for another 9 months!

I'm planning on using softcups this time around. They basically hold the sperm right up next to the cervix for a good few hours. The maximum time you can wear them is 12 hours so I'm planning on having it in overnight. Just got to hope I don't spill it all and ruin my chances :haha:

I've really got to stop writing essays every time I'm posting on this thread!! :blush: xx


----------



## SpudsMama

Ok, now I know this sounds weird... but AF has finished today and suddenly I've got full boobs again (which only happens during my 2ww and then goes away on CD1) and I'm definitely not imagining it because they're popping out the top of my bra again lol! 

Also, I've started checking my CP again today now AF has finished and it's high, firm, closed and very very wet. Usually it's low, firm(ish) and dry/sticky. 

Anyone know if this is normal?

Thanks! xx


----------



## mzswizz

@TTC I am cd9 today and AF finally stopped yesterday. Didnt BD yesterday because my husband was KO'd for the night lol. I was experiencing different symptoms as well. Like during my AF my nipples were super sensitive and yesterday I had a cramp around my right ovary the WHOLE day and my AF was stopping which I though was weird. About the cervix check I don't know because I never tried that before. I guess maybe our bodies are preparing for ovulation time but in a weird way this time. Maybe the random symptoms will give us our BFPs this month lol. I can't symptom spot this month due to the crazy cramps sensitive nipples etc during AF which was sooooo weird because it usually comes before AF and leaves when she starts. So this is pretty interesting.


----------



## SpudsMama

I shouldn't be gearing up for ovulation just yet, I'm on CD7 and I'm not due to ovulate until CD18 :shrug: Plus every time I've checked my cervix when AF finishes it's still low and firm. It's sky high today and soaking wet (sorry if TMI)... Oh well... just got to carry on tracking I spose :thumbup:

xx


----------



## mzswizz

Good luck to you. From what my ticker says I suppose to ovulate cd22 so maybe I ovulate pater than I was thinking. I was thinking the 22nd or the 23rd but if I have 13 more days until ovulation that would put me at the 24th of this for ovulation. Wow just figured it out. I would've probably been BD'ing and skipped the actual ovulation time. Maybe I got my calculations wrong all the other times. Because the tickers and calendar say the 22nd but it would be 2 days after that! Maybe I been BD'ing on the wrong days after all! Well let's just see if I am right.


----------



## SpudsMama

Yeah I'm always stressing about whether I did the insem on the right day or not, that's why I'm tracking every day now, and not just around the time I think I might have been ovulating. This time, as soon as I see the start of EWCM I'm getting in touch with the donor. I usually have about 5 days of EWCM so if I get in touch with him on the first day I see it, he will have a couple of days to sort things out his end and all should be timed perfectly. Easier said than done though :haha: xx


----------



## mzswizz

I totallyunderstand where you are coming from lol. I have been getting ewcm ever since my AF stopped and it's kind of normal for me. When I go to the bathroom it looks white when drops are coming out (sorry tmi) so it's like my body is being difficult and don't want to cooperate with me. The only thing I do notice is the amount would be different. I guess that would make it ovulation time because it would be more than usual and sometimes falls into my underwear or I can just feel a difference in amount. I just got to look and see if I spot anything different which is really hard because my body does it own thing lol.


----------



## mzswizz

Ok here is an update. Today my cycle had stopped....well I went to the bathroom and all I saw was clumpy and crummy cm going in the toilet and also it was pinkish so when I wipe it was this pinkish orange color which I totally don't understand if AF had stopped. What is going on?!


----------



## katertots

Prob just excess left overs, its fine, dont freak out :) Hugs


----------



## mzswizz

True it has stopped thanks for calming me down.


----------



## NJAngelAPN

Hi girls, I'm still around! There's just not as much to say in the "other" TWW :lol: 

OV Watch geared up, I'm on CD6 right now, I should O in about nine days. If DH wasn't passed out on the couch, I'd start BD'ing anytime, but he just went back to work after being laid off for 8 months...hard for him to get back into the groove of things. We're going away next weekend, which is right during my fertile period. Nothing big, just a concert and a night in a hotel away from home, maybe a little gambling in the casinos. It'll be my first day off since January 30th (I work crazy hours), so it will be a welcome break. 
What does everyone else have planned for the weekend?


----------



## mzswizz

@NJ it is good to see you still around. For this weekend, I plan on enjoying the time my husband. He is officially off Sunday-Wednesday next week. So he will be off on valentines day but has to work on our 5 year anniversary which sucks but maybe he can get off early so we can do something special. Can't believe it has been 5 years since we started dating wow time flies. This year will also be our 2 year wedding anniversary. It doesn't feel like we been married for 2 years already. I know the feeling about being knocked out on the couch because my husband did the same thing when he got home on Thursday lol. Good thing he had energy last night so we were able to BD. I am set to ovulate around the 24th of this month so I'm going to try BD'ing next week and the week after just to be on the safe side. I am doing the BD very other day and see how that works. Can't wait for next week to come. Atleast you can have a little vacation from home because that is always a good thing and a good way to make babies lol.


----------



## lauraemily17

Hello Ladies

I am enjoying a well needed long weekend with my husband. He works a lot of weekends so it's nice to be able to spend some quality time together.

I got my first high on my fertility monitor this morning so we'll be BDing as much as we can over the next week. I read on another thread of someone who was told by her DR to BD every 12 hours, they managed every 9 hours and got a BFP!! As much as I would like to try it, with my husband working shifts and often finishing late it's hard enough just fitting in once a day during the fertile window!! I would also worry that it might break him!! :haha: What do you think??

Do you all find this first 2 weeks goes so quickly? I hit my fertile window almost straight after AF and then have a week of fun and hope, usually all hope is gone by the end of the 2nd 2WW!


----------



## mzswizz

@laurae I think as long as you BD doing your fertile window and ovulation you would be ok. I dont think it matters how many tines our what time frame it is in because the last time I was pregnant we just had sex once so I think it really doesn't matter as long as you catch it on the right time. Also I noticed February is going by very quickly too. I was just telling my husband that last night. I mean it is already the 12th of February! Next week is going to be tomorrow and the week after suppose to be my ovulation period so I think it will be here in no time. And I thought my wait was going to be a long wait lol. I was thinking that we see how fast it is now but when the TWW comes around time is jus going to freeze. It's like when we really are anxious time just doesn't want to be on our side lol.


----------



## NJAngelAPN

This two weeks is flying...I'm already CD7, and my fertility monitor usually starts showing fertile days at CD11...so we'll start BDing next week and continue into next.
There was a thread here I joined back in July, and of the original 7 or 8 of us who started, it's myself and one other lady who have yet to get a :bfp: Somewhat frustrating...Oh well, just keeping my fingers, toes, arms and everything crossed (well...not EVERYTHING)...


----------



## juliecandy

NJAngelAPN said:


> This two weeks is flying...I'm already CD7, and my fertility monitor usually starts showing fertile days at CD11...so we'll start BDing next week and continue into next.
> There was a thread here I joined back in July, and of the original 7 or 8 of us who started, it's myself and one other lady who have yet to get a :bfp: Somewhat frustrating...Oh well, just keeping my fingers, toes, arms and everything crossed (well...not EVERYTHING)...

lol ya i am trying for my firts and have been trying for 9 month know so hopein this cycle


----------



## mzswizz

@TTC I have been trying since June last year because that's when the HCG levels went to 0. Every month I hope is the month. So being wry optimistic this month and feeling like maybe all these BFNs is going to bring me to this month's BFP!


----------



## katertots

Hi friends! I am getting excited. Hubs is asking when my O day is... hehehehe...
yay

fingers crossed for all of us.......


----------



## mzswizz

@kater Lucky you. My hubby seems like he doesn't want to try this month. Oh well I guess I'm going to be out this month.


----------



## SpudsMama

Hey everyone :)

Had another hectic weekend looking after two toddlers, a 2 yr old and a 13 month old! Loved it :D

Had some more weird stuff happening though. I'm on CD9 now, bleeding stopped overnight on CD6. But it's like I'm PMS'ing all over again, my symptoms have all come back. 

I've got very full boobs, can't tell whether they're tender again because I've had a bra on (I can usually feel how sore they are when I'm not wearing one), I'm bloated, my cervix is sky high, very tightly shut, firm, feels like puckered lips and it's soaking wet with loads of watery cm that keeps leaking into my underwear lol! Usually I'm dry from AF up until 5 days before ovulation. Ov isn't due until CD18. 

Temps are all over the place, they seemed to be levelling out nicely, but now they've plummeted from 97.2 right down to 96.1! 

Oh and I've been a complete bitch all weekend lol! Being all quiet and moody and anyone over the age of 2 who has approached me has had their head bitten off :blush:

Don't know what's going on, it's not normal at all :shrug:

xx


----------



## SpudsMama

Oh and I'm really constipated again...

Sorry for all the TMI's!! xx


----------



## mzswizz

@TTC do you think that maybe you could be ovulating early? I have no clue what ovulation would feel like for me. So I'm just playing the guessing game lol


----------



## SpudsMama

mzswizz - no it's definitely not ovulation, these symptoms don't come until halfway through my 2ww. That and I've got no saliva ferning and no positive OPK. I've tested thousands of times thinking that I'd missed my chance of an insem this month because of a dodgey cycle lol! Plus my cervix is very tightly closed and when I'm ovulating it feels like I can fit my fist in there! :haha:

I'm looking online and can't find anything close to my situation :/ xx


----------



## mzswizz

@TTC well maybe your body is just going through a whacky stage where it's doing it's own thing. Trust me i been through that already. Whacky cycles and all. Maybe it is getting ready to prepare for baby!!!


----------



## NJAngelAPN

@mzswizz, I have some months where DH doesn't seem like he's into trying either. Lately, I haven't been in the mood except around O. I feel bad, because DH feels like he's being used just for :spermy:

I hate the week between AF and O. I feel like it drags by.

Very long weekend. I worked 10+ both days, and been experimenting with new recipes the last two nights. I love to cook, but unfortunately, nothing healthy. :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

@NJ My husband feels the same way. He feels like he is being pressured and used. I felt bad that he was feeling that way so we sat down and talked and he told me if he had less pressure than maybe we would have a child. He just wants to try naturally. He said if we have a child he want to tell them that oh your mom was feeling and acting different and we went to the doctor and found out she was pregnant. I understand where he is coming from but at the same time he had to understand that as a woman it would be nice to have children that we can nurture and love. Every day seeing women with their family and us not having our own tends to make a child of more importance to us. He had to understand it. I am going to try the natural way even though it seems like I have been since June.


----------



## NJAngelAPN

DH didn't understand how the female body worked, to be honest. He was feeling the same way a few months back, and when we sat down and talked about it (he was NEVER in the mood during my fertile period...the opposite, if anything!), I realized how in the dark he was. So he got a biology lesson, and I had him watch the Great Sperm Race on YouTube. Totally gave him a new understanding. He didn't understand the concept of a fertile window and how narrow it truly is...it made me sad in a way (he's the third of four boys) that he didn't have that kind of education. The OPKs were weirding him out too, seeing all the pee-sticks. He felt like it was adding more pressure, that I was "obsessed" with getting pregnant. So, the OV watch works better for me because he doesn't feel as pressured. Plus, my getting up every morning, rolling over and taking my temp first thing did the same. He's so friggin' sensitive. He's more scared than he'll ever admit, which is why he keeps coming up with things that "are putting pressure" on him. His mom had MS, so he's petrified that we will have a kid that ends up with MS. Poor guy.


----------



## SpudsMama

I wish I could give you some advice or help you out in some way on your partners... but I've never had one so I don't have a clue what I could say to make you guys feel better :haha:

Well my cervix is still high, but it's now starting to open and it's very soft. Doesn't feel like a pair of puckered up lips anymore either. But I'm only a couple of days away from entering my fertile period according to TCOYF (which lasts for 7 days) so I won't be ovulating just yet. I'm expecting to see the start of EWCM in the next 2-3 days. Still got all the other symptoms like full boobs, bloating and constipation so the only reason I can think of is what mzswizz mentioned... that I'm getting symptoms of ovulation VERY early this month. Wish my body would just do exactly the same thing every month so I could just know when I'm ovulating and not have to guess all the time! 

xx


----------



## mzswizz

@NJ My husband said the same thing about me about being obsessed. He understands the woman's body. He just would rather I let it happen then be so "obsessed" about it. He thinks if I don't think about it then that's when it would happen. We will see how that goes.

@TTC if only our bodies were on a specific program lol. Our body is always doing something different and adding something new. Right when we think we have control, our body throws us off completely. Just like I ha sensitive nipples and cramps AFTER AF was done which never happens. I tell you our bodies do our own thing on their own time.


----------



## katertots

I was trying to avoid my Dh saying anything to me about it. Last month, he wasnt really into trying as much as this month. I guess thats bc the clomid. Now he is just worried about when I am going to ovulate, and he wont DTD until its time, he said he wants to save up. :p


----------



## mzswizz

@kater I am happy for you. My husband has now changed for the better. He has the mindset that we not trying and we are not preventing. Just enjoy each other and DTD. I was trying every other day for cd10-20 but obviously it has been every day lol soooo hard to do a plan lol


----------



## SpudsMama

katertots - I know this is completely off the subject but me and my little 1 yr old godson have just been sat here for 5 mins randomly laughing at your dancing bunny in your signature LOL :) xx


----------



## mzswizz

@TTC aww how cute lol


----------



## NJAngelAPN

Hi girls, hope you're all having a good Valentine's day!
Good news on my end, I ran into my gyn at work today (good thing about being in the medical field, ha ha), and she asked me if I'd made an appointment yet. When I told her I didn't get an appointment until 4/27, she gave me a LOOK and told me that she was going to have her office call me and move the appointment to the last week of February. :) That takes me to the middle of my TWW. She's great, she told me what all the work up would entail, and what DH may need to do, and she told me "I guarantee you will be pregnant in six months." Yeah, I know, it doesn't work that way, but it's a nice thought. Looking forward to finding out what *could* be going on and to getting some answers.


----------



## mzswizz

@NJ that's wonderful news! Everything is going wonderful on this end also. Even though ovulation isn't til next week, hubby and I BD'd of course since ts valentines day and I wasn't even thinking about trying to conceive. It was wonderful to just let it happen. Also we just went to the store and just so happens CVS Pharmacy was hang a sale on pregnancy tests and it was a shocker to see my husband say hey look these tests are on sale and I looked and behold 5 answer brand test strips for $5.99 and regular price is $14.99 so it was a deal!!! Maybe this is a good luck sign. So I bought them for future purposes he he. I am feeling really good today and I can finally say that I am just letting nature take it's course rather than me trying to force him to try. He is finally giving his all for the first time. Today is a WONDERFUL DAY!!!!


----------



## lauraemily17

Hi Ladies

Good see see we're all happy bunnies at the mo!! It's got to be a good thing for making our babies! :thumbup:

I think i'm going to ovluate in the next few days, got another high on my monitor today but looking at the lines on the stick think I may get my peak tomorrow.

Wish I could say I was taking it more relaxed in the BDing department but it's hard to ignore my monitor, on the plus side my DH is just as much into BDing a much as pos as I am!! Think he feels he's not doing his job by not 'getting me pregnant', bless him!! If only it was that simple, I very much doubt it's anything to do with him, us ladies have very complicated bodies. I have a few autoimmune issues, nothing remotely serious but sometimes wonder if my body just likes attacking itself and whether this is hindering our chances, can't find anything on the web to back this up but paranoia sets in after a while! Will not let that faze me though! :)


----------



## SpudsMama

Good to see everyone's doing well :)

Lauraemily17 - I know, I don't know how it's possible to be relaxed when TTC lol! 

I'm about a week away from ovulation I think, cervix is very slowly starting to open up a bit, but I'm still only getting very thin creamy cm... I always get about 5 days of EWCM so I'm just waiting for that to kick in before setting up this month's insem. There's no way I'm going to get the timing wrong like I did last cycle :blush: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Well I have been in a very good mood lately. I should be ov in 9 days but let's see how that goes. This month has been amazing so far. Let it keep going and maybe a BFP too he he.


----------



## NJAngelAPN

Still waiting for the supposed call from the gyn to move my appt up. Hmm. Wonder if that's going to happen or not. I hate to call and be a nag, because I know I hate it when people do it to me in my office. "I know so-and-so from the grocery store, she said she'd move me up." So torn. Of course, it's only been one day, ha.
CD10 here. Last month my fertile window started at CD11, so the BD marathon starts now. Haha!


----------



## SpudsMama

Yep, I'm the same NJ... my fertile window starts tomorrow according to TCOYF... but saying that my cervix has suddenly dropped to low, firm and closed. I know I didn't ovulate already because I've been using OPK's for a few days now. I didn't check it at the normal time though, it was a little earlier than usual, so I'll leave it and check again later. xx


----------



## mzswizz

I am cd14 today and I suppose to Ovulate around cd22. Havent used anything to check for ovulation so I'm lost lol. Just DTD whenever my husband wants to. Good luck ladies.


----------



## lauraemily17

Got my peak this morning so looks like I'll be ovulating immenently, hopefully!!

My DH is on late shifts over the next few days so not great timing, woke him up at 5.45 this morning to squeeze in an extra BD and he'll be waking me up when he gets home past 12 tonight for another!! Hoping the tiredness at work will be worth it!!

I seem to be ovulating earlier each month with each months cycle getting shorter. This is the 3rd month now. Do any of you know if I should be worried by this?? You all seem to have such longer cycles than me. I thought the first 2 weeks was the body generating enough lining in the womb and the 2nd 2 weeks making it the right texture for an egg to implant into?? My periods haven't been any lighter, if anything a couple of months ago it was heavier?!?


----------



## katertots

Hi Laura- I am not 100% sure its not something to worry about. I dont see why it would matter. As long as you are actually ovulating and have a LP of 10 days post ovulation, it should be fine. If its something you are worried about then maybe you can call your Dr or nurse and ask. :) How long have you been trying?

My DH used to be on a rotating shift too, luckily he got on days and I dont have to put up with the bad hours anymore.

Xoxo


----------



## lauraemily17

Thanks Katertots. :) This is our 6th month TTC. Unfortunately in England Dr's aren't really interested until you've been trying for a year. I might see what happens this month and if we're unsuccesful give it a try. 

Rotating shifts are such a pain, his can be really random and he often finishes late and works most weekends, often the complete opposite hours to me!! Within his job there are other roles with a more normal shift pattern but he loves what he does now, one day he might do something else. On the plus side though his hours will help with child care, just got to grow a baby!!

xxx


----------



## SpudsMama

Lauraemily17 - Katertots is right, as long as you actually ovulate and your luteal phase is 10 days or more, your body is capable of achieving a pregnancy. All you've got to do is track religiously so you don't miss your chance lol... I've been there and it's an absolute nightmare! When I first started TTC my cycles went from 37 days, to 35 days, then 32 days, and now for the last 3 months it's been 31 days and it seems to have stuck. 

Good luck on making a baba!! :baby: xx


----------



## katertots

I am sure it will all work out just as it is supposed too. 

Let us know how it goes LauraEmily :)


----------



## lauraemily17

Thanks Ladies :)

I will be monitoring my temp closely over the next few days to make sure I ovulate!!

Fingers crossed it's a good month for all of us!

:dust:


----------



## SpudsMama

Omg, Kane (my Godson) just noticed the dancing bunny again and is currently going crazy at me for going onto a different screen to type this lol! It's going to be a loooooong night for me I think :haha:

Lauraemily17 - Don't even mention temps to me lol, I'm getting way too obsessed with mine!! xx


----------



## mzswizz

I got 8 days until ovulation. Im patiently waiting for ovulation to come. I am excited about this month. Ready for baby lol. It will be 1 year this year around june. We are getting new health insurance so hopefully we will have conceived when the time is right.


----------



## lauraemily17

@TTC - Was my first month temping last month. Got totally obsessed. Everyday I'd compare mine to pregnancy charts on fertility friend to see if it was the same!! Kept showing my DH and getting his opinion!! :blush: It's a good job he's a patient man!!


----------



## mzswizz

@laurae our husbands have to be patient with us or else lol. Every time i felt a symptom or anything else he was right there. I thank him for that.


----------



## lauraemily17

Mine's the same. He's even starting to sympton spot on his own, if I say I feel a certain way he asks if it's a possible sympton before I've even considered it!!

I think bacause almost everything when TTC revolves around my body and what it's doing I sometimes forget it means just as much to him. I am grateful though that he is so interested, it makes me sad when I see some ladies on here venting because their other halves are just not bothered.


----------



## mzswizz

@laurae i agree, i could have hiccups and he say thats a symptom lol. 

Does anybody know how to check cm? Also, how long after BD can you check for cm?


----------



## lauraemily17

Sorry mzswizz can't help. CM is the one thing I can't get my head around!! It's the only thing I don't track, I'm sure I will eventually though so let me know what you learn!!

Good luck!


----------



## mzswizz

@laurae I am just as lost as you because I never tried it lol. I will let you know what I find out.


----------



## SpudsMama

Talking of cm, I got my first lot of EWCM today... yay! Ovulation is close now, I usually get 4-5 days of this before ovulation itself. 

Lots of people check cm in different ways. Some just check with toilet paper by running it along the opening of the vagina, but I can never see anything that way lol. Or you can check internally where you just insert a finger into the vagina, run it around a bit in there and see what's there when you pull it back out lol! That way works best for me, but it weirds some people out for some reason :shrug:

Dry/Sticky - Not fertile

Creamy/Lotiony - Depending on the person it can be non fertile (like me), or transitional, which means some women will get it right before their fertile window. Personally I get creamy cm when AF or ovulation isn't around. All the time basically lol. 

Watery - Can be fertile mucus for a lot of women, and this sometimes replaces EWCM.

EWCM - the best fertile mucus you can get. Egg white cervical mucus. Basically it's clear, stretches a lot, sometimes it's thin and sometimes it's gloopy. Has the appearance of a raw egg white. I get this right around ovulation, although some women only get one day of it, and some don't get it at all!

Hope that made any sense to you lol!


----------



## mzswizz

@TTC thanks for the info. It helps alot. I have been having alot of watery cloudy white cm lately but I think it is because of BD'ing.


----------



## katertots

Heres the deal with CM. 

If you can stretch it between your fingers and it stretches up to 1/2 inch then its EWCM. Or if its like watery then thats also fertile cm. Anything else isnt that fertile. I would use preseed, a fertility friendly lube. I have heard TONS of success stories using that. Its about $20 bucks, but you know if it helps then its worth it :)

Also you can tell the diff between CM and semen by getting a small glass of water. Ball what you think may be the Cm in between your fingers and drop it into the water. If it dissappears its semen, if it stays together and goes to the bottom, its CM. I tried this many times and it works. 

I finally got my pos opk today, yay! 

Hugs


----------



## SpudsMama

I just had a classic moment with my Grandma... we were talking about PMS after seeing something on the news about it, and my mood swings somehow came into the conversation. Just so you all know, I often feel like I want to kill anyone who wants to talk to me when AF is around the corner :haha: And all of a sudden my Grandma says "Well why don't you go on the pill then?"... I swear to God, I was sat in an awkward silence trying to think of a believable answer for what seemed like a decade :haha:

I've only told one person about TTC, a very close friend. Everyone else isn't going to find out until I'm 12 weeks and have had the scan. Just so there's no added pressure of "Aren't you pregnant yet?" "Do you think there's something wrong?" and loads of people giving me useless advice lol

Is anyone else keeping it under wraps from family and friends? 

xx


----------



## katertots

Ohhh I wish I had kept it under wraps. I told my mom and she promised not to say a word. 2 weeks ago we were at Panera Bread and a friend asked me when I was going to have some babies, and my mom blurted out, "They are trying". Yeah, I was SO mad! I said right there and then in front of the people, "PLEASE STOP TELLING PEOPLE THAT!"

I also told my bff and some friends, and they ask "So are you still trying?" Yeah, at this point I want to say Okay mind your own business now.


----------



## mzswizz

I told my parents then after awhile of my mom asking am I pregnant yet what about now? Ugh so frustratingso I told her we are not trying anymore if it happens it happens. So nobody else really knows. My friend knows because I'm married so it comes with The territory lol


----------



## mzswizz

I am excited but tomorrow is our 5 year anniversary. It doesn't seem like I been with my husband for 5 years but been married for almost 2 years this year. An even better plus is that my husband has been off since Sunday and won't be back to work until next wednesday. He surprised me by asking for days off and I am excited!!! I just want to spend time with him and that's all I can ask for. We have been BD'ing so much that I am totally exhausted and I don't even think when ovulation time comes around I am going to be able to BD lol. Now my husband and I are just bonding more and getting to know each other more as if we just talked for the first time. It really helps in our marriage and relationship. We are trying to do less sex for now but it is kind of hard seeing that we are sooo attracted to each other lol. Today I am goig on a fishing charter with my husband and our friend. This time I'm making sure to take all precautions so I dont get sea sick this time lol. It was weird to get sea sick after not being sea sick twice before lol. Maybe I will conceive this month maybe not who knows and how things are going now I wouldn't mind what the outcome is just because my heart is sooo into my husband right now that noting else is on my mind. I guess you can say I am in the newlywed love stage still lol.


----------



## lauraemily17

I told my close family and my 2 best friends. I also told a few other girl friends,we had a drunken conversation about our plans to start trying and it turns out we were all planning to start around the same time.

I don't mind my Mum and Sis knowing even though they ask quite a lot as we're really close and I can tell them how I feel as each month goes by. Same goes with my 2 best mates who are a great suppport and one of them has also been trying for while so we can really understand how each other feel. 

I do however regret my drunken conversation, although the girls have been great and not asked at all I feel kind of inadequate now as I can almost feel them thinking 'is she pregnant' everytime I see!! One of them turned out to be pregnant about a month after our conversation and I am now scared the others will end up pregnant but not me and although I'd be happy for them I know deep down I'll be gutted and very very jealous which makes me feel mean!!!


----------



## SpudsMama

Aww bless, you and your husband sound so sweet! I can't even imagine what it's like to have that kind of relationship with someone. I think the closest I can get is the relationship I have with my best friend (the only one who knows about me TTC). We're so close and seeing as he's a man, everyone who doesn't know about my asexuality just assumes we're together :haha: When people say that I always get all embarrassed and half the time the git says "Yes, we've been together for years now haven't we love?" just to make it worse and to wind me up lol! But on the plus side, at least I know that when I have a baby he/she won't be without a father figure as we both agreed before I started looking for a donor that he will play Daddy. 

xx


----------



## mzswizz

Aww isn't that sweet. I just wish that everything will go as plan. Hopefully we all get our BFPs!


----------



## SpudsMama

I hope so too!

Things are looking good for me this cycle... managed to time the insem for the day before ovulation so his swimmers can be right there waiting for the eggy! Just got to wait for Monday to come around now. I'd better not ovulate early lol! I'm getting ovulation pain on both sides for the first time today, does that mean two eggs are going to be released??

xx


----------



## mzswizz

@TTC sounds exciting. Who knows maybe you will release two eggs and end up with twins!!!! I usually get pain on the right ovary side but for my last AF I had pain on the left ovary side so who knows whats going to happen this time. I suppose to ovulate on the 24th so just patiently waiting. Hoping this time his swimmers catch the egg in time. If not there's always my next cycle he he.


----------



## lauraemily17

@TTC - apparently both ovaries gear up for ferilisation but usually only one releases an egg and it often alternates each month. Obviously 2 can still be released to make twins. I think pain on both sides has to be a great thing as more chance for an eggy!!

Would love your advice on my chart if you don't mind. Since I put my temp in this morning it thinks I o'd on Tuesday which is mega early at CD11, it was CD15 lst month. I do however think it could have happended on Wednsday as I've had sore boobs since yesterday, a common ovulation sympton for me as well as O pains on Tuesday which usually happen about a day before. Either way though it is still really early!! What is my body doing to me, have no idea when to expect AF or to test now!! :growlmad:


----------



## katertots

I am so upset about temping right now. I have been so good about temping everyday at 6am for the last 2 months, untilll today. I woke up late at 8am, and when I woke up I knew I was late and my heart started racing, I think it caused my temp to sky rocket. It went from from 96.9 yesterday to 97.7 today. Thats HUGE! I got a pos opk yest and 2 times today already. What do yall think? 

I am having pains on both sides too. It altranates sides, for a while it will hurt on the right and then will hurt on the left. I am on clomid this month so it is a possibility that 2 eggs are releasing but I am not sure. No twins run in my family.

Also last month when I didnt take clomid, I felt it on the left side only. It was a more defined pain too, more sharp.
Then this month it feels dull and achy and altranates sides.

Any tips or advice?


----------



## mzswizz

Maybe the clomid is setting up your body differently than you are use to.


----------



## lauraemily17

I think you may have ovulated at some point today. Don't worry too much about your temp being off today if you do it at the right time tomorrow and from then on you'll still be able to see a pattern. I've not been great this week either as I've been working earlier hours. 

I have seen on here a link to a sight which will actually calculate what your temp would have been if taken at the right time. It was a while ao so can't find it now, but maybe try googling it??


----------



## SpudsMama

Lauraemily17 - Well your luteal phase should stay the same, so looks like AF will be a little earlier for you this month maybe? It definitely sounds like you've already ovulated... hope you got in enough BD'ing!

Katertots - I also think you may have ovulated today. I've read that you shouldn't worry too much about a single temp, just watch out for the overall pattern. 

Omg, twins run in my family!! I've never even thought about that possibility before lol! 

xx


----------



## katertots

Thanks guys! Hugs!

Still getting positive OPK at 4pm. Hmmmm...


----------



## lauraemily17

How great would twins be!! Twins run in my family as well which scares my DH, he isn't too keen on 2 in one go!! 

I'm really hoping it won't be an even earlier AF this month as based on last months LP AF would bve due on the first day of my holiday which was meant to be a week away during my TWW to take my mind off it, don't want to spend the first few days an emotional wreck!! Oh well, we'll see what happens. I'm taking a 100mg B complex this month which can help lengthen the LP so fingers crosses it works!!


----------



## mzswizz

Today is a wonderful day! My 5 year anniversary is today and we are habi a nice little movie night. Twins don't run in my family so don't really expect twins to happen over here.


----------



## NJAngelAPN

Hi girls. Sorry I've been MIA. Work has been WICKED. 
Waiting to ovulate. The ov watch hasn't read a fertile day yet, so either its an anovulatory cycle, or just later. Last month the fertile days started at CD 11, I'm on CD13. I know, its only two days, but I'm already thinking "OMG, am I not ovulating this month??"
Good news is...my gyn's office called me today. I have an appt for March 2, 8 weeks earlier than my original. Yay!
Twins pop up every so often on my dad's side, but not frequent enough that I can say they run in the family. 
Temping used to make me crazy. I think that's why I stopped. Added stress.
DH and I are going away for the weekend. Late Valentine's day thing...be nice to just go to a hotel away from everyone.


----------



## SpudsMama

Ok, now I'm panicking.

My temps are still normal, staying level. Still no ferning on the saliva test. Been getting EWCM for the last three days, but the last two days haven't been very stretchy (that's due to less water intake on my part though), but today my cervix is back down to low, firm and closed. And because of that TCOYF has put ovulation down as yesterday! I'm not having an insemination until Monday!! 

I actually feel like I'm going to cry :cry:


----------



## lauraemily17

@TTC - Oh no :hugs: Our bodies do wicked things to us sometimes. If you haven't had any other ovulations signs yet it could be wrong, there's still a few days to go before you expected to ovulate. 

My bodies completely confusing me this month, still got really sore boobs and they are usually better now until before AF. They also hurt the most ever! I've also had some pmt type twinges in my back and tummy. If I wan't charting I would expect AF in the next few days the way I'm feeling!! It's making me wonder whether I did actually ovulate later and these are ovulation symptons.


----------



## SpudsMama

Lauraemily17 - I always get those symptoms during my 2ww, but it all depends on what's normal for you? I always get full/heavy boobs, bloating and twinges from 1dpo right up to CD1. 

I'm pretty sure I haven't ovulated now. Panic over! I've been drinking loads of water today and had what feels like a tidal wave of EWCM :haha: Plus with no rise in my temps it's not looking likely that I've ovulated yet. Thank God!! I checked my CP again and it was higher, softer and open again, stupid thing practically giving me a heart attack lol! Usually after I've ovulated I can check it 10 times a day and it never moves. So we're still on for a Tuesday ovulation :happydance:

xx


----------



## mzswizz

Well our anniversary was amazing!! still waiting to ovulate though so just patiently waiting. good luck


----------



## SpudsMama

Glad you had a nice time mzswizz! Make the most of it because I bet you'll never get an anniversary to yourselves again when you've got a :baby: lol! xx


----------



## mzswizz

@ttc yeah i know lol. Once the baby rolls around its no more alone time lol. So now we just enjoying it while we can before the cries and midnight feddings come lol.


----------



## NJAngelAPN

Got my first Fertile day!! :happy dance: Just in time for our weekend away!!


----------



## mzswizz

I should have my first fertile today. I am due to ovulate on the 24th but not sure if i ovulated yet or not. I wish it could be early since we have been dtd but i dont know just wishful thinking. Good luck to you NJ!


----------



## NJAngelAPN

You too, mzswizz. This puts me at ovulating on the 23rd. That means my apt will be smack in the middle of my TWW. Good thing, I guess??


----------



## lauraemily17

Glad you enjoyed your anniversay Mzswizz :)

I didn't think it was possible for me to feel any broodier but spent the evening at my SIL house warming and her 9 week old nephew was there. He is absolutely gorgeous and really really good, will let anyone hold him. My DH and I had lots of cuddles with him, I could almost feel my womb aching for my own!! We then had lots of people saying so when will it be your turn and both my Mum and MIL who were also their kept hinting about being Grandma's!! It was all meant light hearted but was hard to keep smiling and making a joke of it. My MIL even said that me and my SIL should have babies at the same time so they grow up together, my DH's answer being if only it was that easy!! 

Other than my Mum no one knows we've been trying and it's hard having to make out like we don't want a baby yet when actually we are desperate!! :(


----------



## mzswizz

@laurae I know what you mean. My mom keeps hinting and even telling me she want to see my husband and I have kids. She want to be a grandma to our kids. Its soooo hard to keep a smile when you feel like there is pressure on you. It is not easy having kids and some women are blessed to easily get pregnant while we are trying hard to have a child. I got to just leave it to the Lord because i have been trying and trying and nothing has happened. I know i got pregnant before so i know i can get pregnant again.


----------



## SpudsMama

Still got EWCM so still on for ovulation in the next couple of days. Cervix is still playing up by being quite low. I'll check it again later and if it's moved I'll know I haven't ovulated yet. Hang on until Monday eggy!!

Baby dust to everyone :) xx


----------



## WantBabyBad

I'm 4dpo today..tired and moody. Last night has cramping on right side and nauseated. Vivid dreams too! This is our 3rd cycle ttc...I'm so anxious! Yesterday I stood up and felt like I was gonna pee myself but didn't have to pee til I stood up. Very new to this. I'd love a ttc bddy!!!!


----------



## WantBabyBad

Also...my DH's sister just had a baby and since then everyones been telling me they can tell I want a baby(they dont know were ttc) its just weird cuz no one said anything before and now EVERYONE is


----------



## mzswizz

It's 4 days to go before ovulation for me. I noticed that now it seems like my cm is drying up. Usually when I wiped it was alot and kind of on the watery side on the tissue. But now when I wipe it is pretty much like a thick coating and more on the dry side. And is now a small amount. Does anybody know what that could mean?


----------



## SpudsMama

Hey WantBabyBad! It's weird that suddenly everyone has started on at you all of a sudden, but I'm guessing with a new baby around it's only natural for people to start getting broody and they picked up on that? 

Ok, I'm thinking ovulation day was today, 2 days early. Mainly because the biggest sign for me that I'm ovulating is to have EWCM in the morning, but creamy/lotiony CM everytime I check later in the day. I'll know for sure tomorrow when I check my temp. I have my insemination tomorrow morning so I don't think I'll be out for the count. TCOYF lists the day after ovulation as high fertility so I'm going to just carry on hoping for the best! Wish me luck!!

Baby dust to everyone waiting to ovulate :) xx


----------



## SpudsMama

mzswizz - you're sure you haven't just ovulated? That's the biggest sign for me... my CM changing xx


----------



## mzswizz

@TTC I am not sure if I ovulated or not. I suppose to ovulate on the 24th but it seems that now I have creamy/lotiony type cm now. Do you think that mean I am ovulating now or could have already ovulated? If I did ovulate early then hopefully we caught the ehhh seeing that we been DTD every day since cd10.


----------



## SpudsMama

Creamy isn't fertile for most women. Although I've read that that's the closest to fertile CM some women can get. But you were having very wet, almost watery CM weren't you? So if it's gone from watery to creamy I'd guess you've ovulated xx


----------



## mzswizz

@TTC well if I did ovulate that means that I ovulated 4 days before. Well in that case we DTD so hopefully we made it.


----------



## SpudsMama

It would be nice if your baby was conceived on your anniversary! And I'm guessing it was stress free too :)

Yeah I've most likely ovulated today, 2 days early. But my cycle sometimes shortens in length every so often. It used to be 37 days at one point, then went to 35, now it's been 31 for a couple of months. 

xx


----------



## mzswizz

@TTC that would be amazing if that really happened!!!! And my cycle is like yours also, it lengthens every so often. Hopefully you catch your ehhh. It would be great if we get our Feb BFPs!!!


----------



## SpudsMama

Lol I'm secretly hoping for a March BFP, for one simple reason...

CHRISTMAS BABY!! 

Although if fate wants to give me a baby one month sooner, I suppose I can live with it ;) 

xx


----------



## mzswizz

It really dont matter what month the baby comes for me, i think it would be funny in a way if i get pregnant this month seeing that i got pregnant in feb last month. For some odd reason i have been getting alot of headaches and sensitive nipples like seriously if anything brushes against it them it hurts bad. Its like this sharp pain. So i dont know.


----------



## SpudsMama

I don't know, I usually get slightly sensitive nipples as a PMS sign, but they're never painful or anything. It all depends on whether it's normal for you.

So I've got my insem today, and I definitely ovulated yesterday. No more EWCM, it's sticky now. Good job I've got a load of pre-seed! I had a temp shift this morning, but it wasn't by much. It's not even the highest temp on my chart! 

xx


----------



## SpudsMama

Donor has just left. Definitely no BFP this time because he said he couldn't perfom. I actually feel quite sorry for him to be honest, although I've only just stopped laughing after he walked out the door lol! It's not as if we would've had a great chance seeing as I ovulated more than 24 hours ago now anyway. 

Praying for a March BFP now, Christmas baby!! xx


----------



## WantBabyBad

@TTC thank you! I also want a Christmas baby, that'd be the best present ever :) I just have the pregnant feeling, although I had it before..but now with signs. Like flatulence, cramping on my right side, that yucky metal taste, VIVID dreams! And my DH keeps saying, "Babe you're pregnant...this is the one" So who knows. KEEPING MY FINGERS CROSSED!

Baby dust to all of you ttc! Goodluck!!!!!


----------



## WantBabyBad

Oh and nauseousness the past two nights...ughhhh


----------



## SpudsMama

Good luck and LOADS of baby dust!! xx


----------



## mzswizz

@wantbabybad sounds like this month could be your month good luck.

@TTC sounds like you might just get the Christmas baby that you wanted yay.


----------



## katertots

LOL TTC, that is funny. Poor guy


----------



## mzswizz

@TTC the guy really must had been embarrassed. It's not every day where you meet a guy who says he cant perform. Poor guy. But I guess every disappointment is for a reason seeing that you were hoping for a Christmas baby and you just might get the wish!!!! So excited for you!


----------



## lauraemily17

@TTC - :rofl: the poor man must have been mortified!! I agree with mzswizz - Xmas baby for you!! :)

@wantbabybad - You're symptons are sounding really good. When are you planning to test?


----------



## mzswizz

@laurae I'm in the waiting game because if I ovulated early then I don't know what day I have and if I didnt then I don't know what day I will. Confusing but just have to wait until march 10th to test. Of course I have 5 pregnancy test strips so I have enough to test if AF is late.


----------



## SpudsMama

Lol well when he went to the bathroom to "do his bit" I started doing some housework just to take my mind off it. But when I suddenly realised I'd done all the jobs around the house I looked at the clock and saw that he'd been in there for about 45 mins. And I wondered then if he was struggling a bit. A couple of minutes later he comes down and says and I quote; "I got the feeling, but it just wouldn't come out". I said it was alright, and that it probably wouldn't have worked anyway because of it being a day late and everything which seemed to make him feel a bit better about it all. But as soon as he was out the door I just started pissing myself laughing and couldn't stop for AGES! I felt so guilty about it afterwards but it was always going to be me falling about laughing or me in floods of tears :haha:

Oh well, I'd better have a Christmas baby now, to make up for all this lol!


----------



## mzswizz

@TTC for the past couple of days I have just been feeling lazy. Don't really feel like doing anything and I think it is because of DTD every day that has worn me out! I am happy though because I just feel good about this month. Which I dot know is weird but all the other months I was like we will see what happens and really hoping but this month I jus gained alot of self control and I am just being patient. March 10th is in 2 weeks so I have the patience to just see what happens. I have even been sipping wine on occasion compared to how I would freak if my husband even ask me to take a sip. I was sooo cautious about everything but now I am content and having self control to not poas lol. I thought it would be hard but really it was just a mentL thing I kept doing to myself. Let's see what march 10th result would be....will it be BFP or AF?


----------



## NJAngelAPN

Hi girls, hope you all had a good weekend. :)
DH and I had our little weekend away, got some vacation BD in, which was very nice and stress-free. I should ovulate Wednesday, so I'm trying to get him to give it up from now until Friday. :haha:
This is when the TWW starts dragging...


----------



## SpudsMama

This cycle is driving me mental... I thought ovulation was over and done with on Sunday. Ever since then my CM has been really sticky and there's hardly been anything there. And I had a temp rise from 96.8 to 97.2 the next day to indicate ovulation had taken place. Not a very big rise but it was something to confirm it. Now I'm supposedly on 2 dpo and my cervix is still low and firm, and BBT has risen to 97.45 so I'm sure I ovulated. But I had a little bit more EWCM this morning?? I never get it after ovulation and I'm obviously not pregnant if there's been no donation. 

Is it normal to have a bit more just after ovulation? xx


----------



## NJAngelAPN

That's part of why I stopped temping, honestly (well, that and I lost my thermometer and am too lazy to buy a new one)...I was getting more stressed out analyzing every rise and fall. As for CM, I am so lost on that. I seem to just always have lots of creamy CM. Cervical position I gave up on also. I figure just doing the deed, keeping a positive outlook, and now, going to the gyn to see if there's anything fixable that's preventing us from conceiving, is the best I can do. :)
DH is being really good about :sex: this cycle. Usually I can get him at the beginning and very end (almost too late) of my fertile period. I always hate telling him "Hey, can I jump you every day for the next week?" because I feel like it adds too much stress for him and takes the fun out of it.


----------



## SpudsMama

Hi NJ :flower:

Yeah but I have to track all this stuff so I know when to book the inseminations. Nightmare lol! My temp chart definitely shows I ovulated though because of the big rise. It's just a bit erratic during AF xx


----------



## mzswizz

Hey ladies. Well I guess I will be shooting for a christmas baby because AF decided to show 2 WEEKS BEFORE SHE IS DUE!!! it has been 19 days since my last AF started and well this morning I went to the bathroom like I normally do every morning, looked down and there it was bright orange/red in the toilet! So now the week I suppose to ovulate is the week I get my AF. my cycle has once again shortened. Last month it came on cd26 now this came on cd20. I don't know what's going on but it seems like my body is kicking back into how it was before the miscarriage which is whacky cycles. Well here's to hoping for march BFP!!!


----------



## lauraemily17

@ mzswizz - wow, that is early, I guess if your cycles are going back to how they were before the miscarriage it's a good thing as you've got pregnant on those cycles before?!

@TTC & NJ - It's my second month temping and I'm really really hating it!! It adds a whole new dimension of stress as everyday I'm trying to work out if my temps are good or bad. This month I've already written myself out due to how early FF thinks I o'd because of my temps but I still can't help obsessing over them!! My overall temp rise has been small since O and if my boobs hadn't been killng me evryday since then I'd be certain I hadn't ovulated at all!!


----------



## mzswizz

@laurae I was thinking it is a good thing also but they have never been so short before. If anything they would not appear in 3 months or if it does comes lasts for two weeks!! So this is totally different for me. I have no clue what's going on. Don't understand why my AF will appear the week of ovulation especially 19 days after the lmp. I have been very hot body temp wise for the past few days, at night I hav to strip down because I am hot and end up waking up drenched in sweat, and every morning I wake up with a headache. I dont know what's happening.


----------



## SpudsMama

I don't mind temping to be honest. It was just when I saw how weird they were during AF that I stressed over them, but then I realised it was normal for that time of cycle. I haven't had a huge temp rise since ovulation but it's there and it's recognisable so I'm not bothered by it.

mzswizz - I've always had a feeling we're going to get our BFP's on the same month for some reason! No idea why :haha: ... so Christmas babies for us me thinks :thumbup: xx


----------



## mzswizz

@TTC you know that would be great if that does happen!!! It seems like it may be possible. It would be fun and we would go from TTC buddies to pregnancy buddies!!!! Lol. But that would be great! Here's to Christmas Babies and the cool thing about that is I am a Christmas baby myself (dec. 28th) so that would be nice seeing that my mom had me 2 days before her bday (dec. 30th) so I guess I would be reliving her pregnancy with me if I do get pregnant.


----------



## ncasini

Hey today is my first day on here and my husband and I have been ttc for almost 2 years now. I will be 20 in June and my husband is 21.


----------



## mzswizz

ncasini said:


> Hey today is my first day on here and my husband and I have been ttc for almost 2 years now. I will be 20 in June and my husband is 21.

Hello and welcome. My husband and I have been TTC for almost a year. I will be 22 December and he will be 23 in September.


----------



## NJAngelAPN

Welcome, ncasini! We've been TTC for about a year (13 cycles). I'll be 30, he'll be 34 in October. 
Hence why I'm kind of glad we didn't have a BFP last month - I really didn't want another October baby. :shrug: 
Not much going on here. It's amazing how your life can become consumed with TTC. You spend the whole first two weeks waiting to O, checking CM like a maniac, then waiting for AF to show. I feel like a crazy person half the time. 
Can't wait for my gyn apt next week - the next day I'm going to get my hair cut and colored, which I have been long overdue for. :)


----------



## SpudsMama

NJ - I had my hair cut for the first time in exactly a year on Sunday lol! It was long overdue!! xx


----------



## mzswizz

I was telling my husband I need to go to the hair salon and get my hair trimmed and styled because I just feel like doing something different making a new me. I might just get it cut shorter who knows. Also this is defo AF woke up with cramps and heavy bleeding. Actually I am happy which is weird because I think my body is getting rid of the bad eggs you know like doing some spring cleaning to make the house new and improved for baby lol. My cycles were all over the place before I got pregnant last year. Sometimes my cycle didn't come in 3 months and sometimes when it did come t lasted for 2 weeks. It was a miracle that I gotten pregnant with those cycles lol. I guess a normal cycle to me is whacky ones seeing that those were the only ones I'm use to having. I really think this is a good thing. Come on body, do some spring cleaning, get fit, get healthy and prepare for baby!!! Lol. This is cycle #8 for me after m/c. I noticed that even after m/c I had a month long period after levels went to 0. I guess it was catching up on missed AFs. Also been getting two periods a month. This is the 2nd time I got 2 periods in one month. The first was in December and now this month. I am in a positive spirit about this and I believe when God feels the time is right our bodies will do their thing and give us our babies lol!!!


----------



## SpudsMama

mzswizz - think of it this way... you didn't have to put up with the usual 2ww lol! xx


----------



## mzswizz

@TTC I knowwwww lol! Why don't al my cycles do this lol. I rather have AF right when the egg isnt fertilized instead of waiting which causes us to go on a poas mission and symptom spotting like crazy lol. I know my body is just trying to work things out so I will be waiting. I guess my body is under construction. This AF is exactly like my old AFs so hopefully this means my body is really back to its old self which means my tickers go to go because who knows when my next AF is going to come lol.


----------



## lauraemily17

@mzswizz - you're definately onto something there, AF if eggy isn't fertilised, how much easier and less stressful would TTC be!!

@ncasini - hey there! I turn 29 next week and my DH is 29 in September. We're on cycle number 6 TTC but pretty sure we'll be moving onto cycle number 7!


----------



## mzswizz

@laurae My husbands thinks I ovulate earlier than I think and I think he may be right. In January we DTD every day starting on week 3 of my cycle up until AF came along. He thinks that I maybe ovulating right after AF. Which I think could be possible. From looking at the baby book I received during last pregnancy, I looked at the calendar because I inputed when I got my AF etc and it looks like I have conceived the following week right after my AF!! Why didnt I see this all the this time?! :dohh: My husband is really excited to see that I have another AF lol just because he thinks that now we REALLY have a chance and he was even saying ok we got to have sex the day your period ends until next AF lol. sounds good to me lol.


----------



## NJAngelAPN

mzswizz, you have such a supportive hubby, that's great. I think because mine is from a family of all boys, and his mom died when he was young, that he is sort of lost during the whole TTC process. I think he's also a little embarrassed about how little he knows, so he just buries his head in the sand. :shrug:
It took me a while to figure out when I ovulate. I had a better time once I started using the CBFM and now the OV watch. OPKs are horrible for me to interpret, and temping - I was all over the place. I need the idiot-proof method. But that's just me. :) It's gotten much easier putting together the rest of the symptoms (CM, CP) now that I know when ovulation is.


----------



## mzswizz

@NJ thank you. my husband knows more about my body than I do lol. Well it doesnt hurt to try new things so i will see if his theory is right. I too need idiot proof methods so thats why I'm just going to do the smep lol. Just BD and wait for baby lol. Ever since my AF started my husband and I have been happier which is weird lol. I changed my tickers for more positivity because the countdown to testing had me OBSESSED lol. So I changed them and plus I dont know when to expect my next AF now lol.


----------



## NJAngelAPN

I know what you mean. My AF was all over the place - turned out I only had an 8 or 9 day luteal phase, on top of an irregular follicular phase! Took some of those Fertilaid vitamins for about four months and it's much better - 12-13 day luteal phase, and cycles average about 28-30 days. 
I tried to do the smep. When my best friend conceived, that was all she did (and first month she tried it). I bought the CBFM from her, because she had bought it, but never used it. DH wasn't a fan. Felt like I was pressuring him. I swear, he has the greatest performance anxiety...not to mention, he's the only guy I know that doesn't jump at the chance for some :sex:, LOL. He's been great this month, so we shall see. He knows I wanted to HAVE a kid before I was thirty. Now, if I get pregnant, baby will be born after my 30th birthday. I think that may be playing a big part in how cooperative he is. :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

My husband wants a baby also but with him he doesn't want to feel pressure either. He just wants to DTD and hope a baby comes from it. Pretty mch the old school way lol. The last time I was pregnant we just DTD after AF went off and BAM pregnant. If I get pregnant in march, then it's another December baby. I was born dec. 28th, my godsister dec. 27th, my mom dec. 30th, and also my niece dec. 28th which is the same bday as me. I think my husband would freak if two December people are in the house seeing that. He wanted to try for a September baby because he was born in September lol. We will just see what happens after this AF.


----------



## mzswizz

AF is seriously back to how it use to be and then some. Both ovaries are cramping at the same exact time like someone is pulling on them ugh. Don't even get me started on the super heavy flow. You would think I need a blood transfusion with how much blood I lost and I even leaked out the night before last (sorry tmi). I also go through like 4 or more pads a day! My body is seriously working overtime. I guess its like throw everything out so we can start fresh. Maybe I needed this so my husband an I can finally see the BFP! bring on baby Clayton!!!


----------



## SpudsMama

Ugh I hate heavy AF's, but mine have started to ease up a bit now when they come for me. They last about 7 days but I have only one day of heavy flow, the rest is just a light flow with some spotting. 

I just checked my CM as I do every morning and I can't really tell what it was, I'd never had it like this before. It's creamy/lotiony because of the colour and it's not that stretchy, but it feels like it has the texture of EWCM, you know, a bit thicker and slimey (sorry if TMI). Obviously I'm not pregnant so I wonder what that's all about. 

That's the good thing about not being able to try this month, I get to see what's normal for me when I'm NOT pregnant. That should help me out when symptom spotting like crazy next time :haha:

xx


----------



## mzswizz

@TTC since my AF started it has been heavy. The only time it is light for me is when it is coming to an end around day 6 and then stopping day 7. About the cm it is probably transitioning from ovulation to AF mode. Or probably just coin it's own thug without reasoning lol. You know how our bodies sometimes do things and we wonder why? Well it just happens. Our cm is always changing. Maybe it would go back to normal today hopefully. And yes the good about not being pregnant is you get to figure out how your body suppose to be while not pregnant so when you are pregnant, you would be able to tell difference. But knowing me, I wont be able to tell the difference and won't know that I'm pregnant unless my DH tells me to test because he thinks I'm pregnant like he did last time and I was lol.


----------



## NJAngelAPN

CM is a crappy indicator for me, personally. I feel like it's creamy/lotiony from a couple days before OV, mixed with some EWCM right around OV (or just a LOT more CM), and it continues right through until AF. 
No :sex: for us this AM. O was officially yesterday, and we got the four days leading up to it, so hopefully our timing was ok. Now...we wait.


----------



## mzswizz

@NJ Good luck. FXed for your BFP this time.


----------



## SpudsMama

OMG last night I was woken up by THE most painful feeling in my uterus and ovaries... it hurt like HELL! Worse than any AF cramps I've had, I felt so sick and even though I was lying down in bed I felt so light headed. Somehow managed to get back to sleep after trying to find a position to alleviate the pain a bit and woke up this morning perfectly fine again. God only knows what it was xx


----------



## katertots

Hope you are okay TTC! Praying for you hunnie. I am exhausted and I have NO idea why, 7dpo today. Had 10 hours of sleep last night so I should be feeling fine. No more pressure or pain so thats good. 

How is everyone doing ?


----------



## mzswizz

@TTC I have felt like that before with no explanation why it happened. Hope you are okay now.

@Katertots I am okay. Experiencing the mini AF still but it looks like it is about to stop though. My normal AFs last 7 days and this is only day 4. Thought bleeding stopped so my DH and I DTD (he took off work today) today and there was still some bleeding but it's not heavy at all just came out with the left over semen (sorry tmi). It would be funny if this day is a fertile day and I get pregnant lol. How are you?


----------



## lauraemily17

Hi Ladies. I am now free from work for a whole week!! Work has been manic over the past few weeks and I've probably worked my week off already in extra hours!!

We're going away on Sunday and the plan was to spend the end of the TWW away taking my mind off it, my body however has decided to be random again this month and according to Fertility Friend AF is due Sunday!!

Completly resigned to the fact that I'm out this month as I ovulated so early but not happy about being on AF while I'm away!! The only thing I can hope for is AF is later this month. I've been taking B6 this cycle in an attempt to lengthen my LP so fingers crossed. 

Thinking about taking a test away with me but worried I'll end up upset, think I'd rather have AF than another BFN!!

What has everyone got planned for the weekend?


----------



## katertots

I would not take the test with you, just wait out until sunday and if she does not show, then praise the lord and take a test later next week :D

Have fun sweetie and be safe


----------



## katertots

Im great wizzy. Doing really well. I just feel very tired today as well as yesterday I was tired too. I have no more cramping and I good. I am positive about this month. I keep getting hiccups :D But I am not symptom spotting, just praying for the best.

Glad you are having fun while you are on AF. I always like to have fun while shes here too. She bores me so my hubs and I like to mess with her. LOL! Sorry tmi.


----------



## mzswizz

@laurae well DH took off today because he needed to rest. We DTD today even though there is still some slight bleeding. But husband really wants to try whenever he can so hey can't stop him hehe. This weekend I don't know what we are going to do yet but hopefully it's something nice.


----------



## katertots

It is so beautiful here, I hope we get to do something fun too. Wish I could go to the pool, but its still a little cold for that. LOL


----------



## mzswizz

@kater lol I know just what you mean. For sone odd reason every time we have unprotected sex, she ends up leaving early or stops the. Cones back like she is confused lol. But yeah as long as my husband don't mind neither do I.


----------



## katertots

I dont mind it at all, I love messing with her. Hey whatever I can do for entertainment. LOLOLOL


----------



## mzswizz

That is soooo true. My husband and I have fun whether she is here or not an that's a good thing. Usually some men would be like ummm no I'm not doing that because that's gross lol but my husband just be like SHOWER TIME lol. His personalty is the best he would have you laughing all day trust me lol. I am just enjoying my mini AF. Wondering how march is going to be.


----------



## katertots

Its gonna be great!!!!! Stay positive wizzzy


----------



## lauraemily17

I have to say we're not too adventurous when she's here, at least not for the first 4 days. I'm usully in too much pain and just curl up with a hot water bottle!! May think diffferntly this month though as we're on holiday, that's got to be a reason to see what happens!! You ladies are certainly making it sound fun though!!


----------



## katertots

Wish I was on holiday! LOL

I just got a call from the Dr, I ovulated and levels look great! YAY!


----------



## lauraemily17

Fantastic news!! :)


----------



## NJAngelAPN

Good luck, katertots!


----------



## katertots

Thanks girls :)


----------



## SpudsMama

Not really got an update today lol... 6 dpo and patiently waiting for AF so I can start a cycle where I will actually get to try for a baby :haha:

Good news Katertots!! xx


----------



## mzswizz

Good luck kater!

@TTC I am on day 5 of my AF. It is wearing me out but I'm able to find energy. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## lauraemily17

So I'm 11 DPO today and due AF tomorrow. Started to get some AF twinges in my tummy and my back today and had a skin break out a few days ago so looks like bodies all set for AF tomorrow.

It's a shame as we've only just worked out if I was pregnant this month baby would be due in the 11th month of 2011 and we got married in the 10th month of 2010 so it would have been quite symbolic! Oh well, on to month no7 and the possibility of a xmas baby!


----------



## mzswizz

@laurae its not over until AF comes so good luck.


----------



## lauraemily17

Thanks mzswizz.

My DH is really hopeful this month, more so than ever, he's certain I won't be getting AF any time soon. We have a running joke that he's never right but for once I really hope he is!!


----------



## mzswizz

@laurae my husband is always optimistic about each month. I know one day it will happen.


----------



## NJAngelAPN

3 dpo here - TONS of CM, which I honestly don't know if it's normal for me or not, CP is high, and I am breaking out like a twelve year old boy! I haven't had acne like this in....ever. I wasn't a pimply kid, and I usually get one or two breakouts on my chin around AF and ovulation. Right now? SEVEN. All on my chin. It's so gross. Here's hoping it's hormones...:thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

@NJ Sounds like your hormones are getting to you. This AF has given me a serious breakout and i dont know whats going on. But im just waiting for AF to be over with.


----------



## lauraemily17

no af yet and she usually turns up first thing in the morning so hopefully she'll stay away until 2moz now. Will be boarding a plane shortly and prob won't be able to get on line while I'm away. My dh Will be happy as he'll get all of my attention for a change! Hope you all have a good week :)


----------



## SpudsMama

Have a good time Lauraemily17 :happydance:

I always get a breakout at AF, which takes ages to go away... just as it starts to clear up again I get another breakout around ovulation, which again starts to fade just as AF comes around again lol... can't get rid!! xx


----------



## mzswizz

@TTC darn breakouts need to stay away just like AF lol. 

Well ladies looks like AF will be ending either today or when it is due to end which is tomorrow. I am cd6 today and just been sook busy. My husband's oldest dog out of 3 died on Friday so we went to his mom's house to bury him and that same night we rescued a puppy. It was sad because when we tried to give the puppy back to the mom she didn't want to deal with him. We know how to deal with newborn pups because our dog has 2 liters of puppies. So we are caring for the puppy until he is old enough and big enough so we can give him to his mom. This newborn pup is also giving us experience as parents with the waking up, the bottle feeding etc just like a normal baby would be. But my husband is actually doing a good ib after freaking out the 1st night and saying maybe we should wait lol. I had to talk it out and calm him down so now he is more positive with this experience. I feel God put us in this situation so we can get experience before the baby arrives. Thank you GOD! But my husband and I have experience from or nieces and nephews also so we're not walking into this blind lol.


----------



## SpudsMama

mzswizz - aww so cute lol! 

Got EWCM again at 8dpo, so now I know it won't mean anything if I ever get it on a cycle when I've had an insem lol... so far I've worked out that every month I will always get ovarian twinges, tender boobs, sore nipples, the odd bit of EWCM every now and again and something else which I can't remember lol!! So at least this cycle is coming in handy eh? :thumbup:

Good luck to everyone :) xx


----------



## NJAngelAPN

@TTC, I know what you mean about symptoms you get every cycle. I always have creamy CM from O till AF, sore nipples, runny/stuffy nose, and intermittent "twinges". It just makes things that much more difficult. Grr.
I have one of *those* friends - she's been pregnant 5 times (first she gave up for adoption, next two with first husband, MC and baby boy with second husband), and her husband wants her to start trying AGAIN. She told him she couldn't get pregnant again until I did...thing is, this girl has never ONCE had to try to get pregnant. Makes TTC all the more frustrating, because those are the people that continuously tell you "As soon as you stop thinking about it, it will happen." That's because YOU NEVER THOUGHT ABOUT IT!!

Okay, done with that moment. :)


----------



## mzswizz

@TTC yes this cycle came in handy for you because now you know how your body is normally. My AF went back home since last night. So I am happy.

@NJ those women won't know how it feels. My former friend is pregnant and she was saying I wanted to get pregnant and the same month I am ugh. Even my mom says don't think about it and it will happen.


----------



## NJAngelAPN

Yeah, the same friend got pregnant the month DH and I decided to go from NTNP to TTC. She said she was more afraid to tell me than her family. I was really upset that month - first month symptom spotting, so I was a wreck. Now? Baby boy is 9 months old (wow, I just realized how long that means DH and I have been trying), and I'm much less neurotic. I think. :LOL:
Not much new symptoms today. Same creamy CM, stuffy nose, sore nipples (although less so), and headache today. Blah.


----------



## mzswizz

My AF has stopped but I am just feeling more tired than anything else and a headache ugh. My whole day consists of taking care of the newborn puppy but I do have my fun while he is asleep but other than that I'm just restit and relaxing.


----------



## SpudsMama

Hey people :)

Sorry not been on here much lately... it feels like I've been babysitting every child in the country in this last week or so lol! 9 dpo today and I KNOW AF is close now because I've started getting the "weepies"... I started crying at Scrubs earlier... God I wish these last 4 days would hurry up so I can start a new cycle!!

NJ I know what you mean... I was going mad about a young girl I know yesterday. She's only just turned 17 and got two kids by two different guys. And yesterday she was bragging on Facebook that everyone else is jealous that her kids are cuter than their's :wacko: Her Mum had her when she was 13 so I guess it runs in the family lol

xx


----------



## mzswizz

@TTC a girl I was friends with but not friends anymore is always on Facebook bragging about how she gets everything she wanted. She wanted to get pregnant now she is she wanted a boy and she is pregnant with a boy and how everybody is jealous of her. Mentally she is immature.


----------



## katertots

Ick, that makes me sick wizzy.

Last night, we had to go to the hospital an hour away for my grandmothers ER surgery, and our cousin tells us she is expecting. She has had alot of problems in the past and cant carry past first tri. I was sad when she told me, bc it wasnt me. I know thats not right being that she has alot of problems with it. I feel bad. 

I took a test yest BFN, only at 10dpo. Today I did not test bc I am simply just to sad it will say BFN. :(

I am tired, had cramping last night in the car, hearburn, sore bbs, breakout, sore throat today, and today I am really crabby. Sigh.....

Oh well....


----------



## NJAngelAPN

Gyn appt tomorrow! Woohoo!

Still creamy CM. Not much else symptom-wise. I have a pimple UNDER MY LEFT ARM. WTF is that??? Hurts like hell. This crazy acne is driving me insane. I'm drinking tons of water, I'm not eating crap...what gives??


----------



## mzswizz

@kater don't give up just yet. It's not Over til AF shows.


----------



## mzswizz

@NJ I am almost breaking out badly and I don't know why.


----------



## NJAngelAPN

Ugh, it's terrible.

I'm watching American Idol. God save me. It's like a compulsion to watch how crazy Steven Tyler can be.


----------



## katertots

Tick Tock Tick Tock. Another BFN this morn at 12dpo. AF due in 3-4 days. She better show if I am not preg. She is really causing alot of drama. LOL


----------



## mzswizz

@kater just wait until AF is due to test again.


----------



## katertots

Thats the plan, but I am tired of waiting on her skanky butt. LOLOL


----------



## mzswizz

Lol when we want her, she takes forever but comes when we dont want her 2.


----------



## katertots

Ick.. lol


----------



## mzswizz

Well its been a few days since AF has gone away and i been dtd like crazy because hubbs has so much energy lol.


----------



## katertots

LOL! Glad you are on your way to O again :D


----------



## NJAngelAPN

All right, girls, I'm back from the gyn. She and I sat and talked, she's sending me for a hysterosalpingogram, to make sure my tubes aren't blocked. She also is sending me to the infertility specialist. She says that on exam, there's no reason I shouldn't be getting pregnant, and rather than waiting around, trying, just to get right to the fertility doctor. So, I'm going to wait until AF shows, and then make the appointment.

Now I have to talk to DH. For some reason, I think he's going to be weirded out about going to the infertility specialist.

And a severely depressing sidenote. SOOO overweight. More than I have EVER weighed. So making a yummy dinner tonight as a last hurrah, and then back to the gym, eating healthy, etc.


----------



## mzswizz

@nj sounds like a plan. I think by you exercising and eating healthy you should increase your chance. I heard that on the dr or dr oz whatever show.


----------



## lauraemily17

Hi ladies,

Have you all had a good week so far? I'm at the airport waiting to come home, with the longest free 20 mins wi-fi ever!!

@NJ - I've only just realised I'm in your neck of the woods as I'm sat in Newark airport!! 

Had a fab few days away. AF did arrive as expected however not until Tuesday which meant I had a day on hols without her, not the best birthday present I could have woken up with but oh well! Cramps haven't been too bad this month though.

I'm going to start next month with a fresh relaxed attitude. My biggest worry has always been work stressing me out and stopping things from happening however I'm going to try and relax a bit more and not let work get to me. Life's too short after all!!

How's things looking for you Kater? I'm hoping you'll soon be getting a :bfp: We had one last month so we need another this month. If there's one every month then we'll all be pregnant within the 5 months!! :)


----------



## mzswizz

Everything is good on this end. Just got back home from visiting the family and doing a little shopping. Feels good to be home. Little puppy is fast asleep so peace and quiet for now lol. Hubbs goes back to work tomorrow so back to be home alone.


----------



## NJAngelAPN

DH just got home. Time to broach the subject of going to the fertility specialist. Why is this difficult for me?


----------



## mzswizz

It's always like that for us women. When it deals with pregnancy or any subject around it, I freeze up. I guess because we don't want to look a certain way or have them deny us.


----------



## katertots

Great explanation!


----------



## mzswizz

You're welcome


----------



## SpudsMama

Hey everyone, hope you're all doing good, despite the TTC stuff :wacko:

Well I'm on 11dpo today, I thought AF was on her way yesterday when I had a temp dip but now it's come straight back up again! If my LP stays the same then she's due on Saturday, and I'll be going from a 31 day cycle to a 29 day cycle. 

Baby dust to you all :) xx


----------



## mzswizz

I am doing good. Just tired with a headache. Didnt sleep well last night. Dont know what cd i am on and right now just havent even bothered caring about it. Bad night last night and i just want to have a good day.


----------



## NJAngelAPN

Sorry to hear that you had a bad night, mzswizz! :hugs:

Talked to DH for all of 0.5 seconds last night. Kind of consisted of me telling him the gyn wanted me to go to the specialist, him asking "why?", me explaining, and him nodding his head. Such a conversationalist :argh:

So, once AF shows next week (because I'm convinced she will), I'll make the appointments. I checked out the specialist's website...looks like a long road of testing ahead. They do a lot of ultrasounds, etc on CD3, so that would have to be the NEXT cycle, if not later, depending on when I can get in to see him. Looks like 2012 baby. Which I need to take the time to get back to the gym, back to my Zumba classes, etc...must be someone's way of telling me it's not time. I always used the TTC as an excuse to NOT be dieting...didn't realize how much I had gained in the process :sick:


----------



## mzswizz

@NJ Thanks. I feel a little better after talking to DH this morning. Still having a headache though. Just finished feeding newborn pup and giving him a bath. Men tend to be that way about issues like that. If I had to explain it to my DH he would ask why and start giving me a lecture on his reasons and this and that and what he thinks etc etc. He is more of a detailed type fo guy he wants everything including fine print..it would take ages to talk to him about something lol. Yesterday was soo weird in a way...
1) I prayed to God that morning to give me a sign that is easy for me to understand in modern english that will tell me that i will be pregnant soon 
2) then went down to Miami, FL to visit our fam (we live only like 20 mins away Ft. Lauderdale, FL) and his mom had to pick up the KIDS from school yesterday 
3) watching tv and a commercial of j.lo and her KIDS was on 
4) was watching a soap opera i think Bold&Beautiful and a woman named amber was PREGNANT on the show 
5) then watched the talk and they were interviewing Laila Ali who by the way is PREGNANT with baby no. 2
6) Dr. Oz show came on and they were talking to a couple who was PREGNANT and delivered the baby but had a situation with in-vitro which caused them to give birth to the wrong baby
7) also on that show they had another couple who COULDNT GET PREGNANT and they helped them to INCREASE CHANCES OF FERTILITY!!!

Now I dont know if thats a coincidence or not but I think that was my sign!!! Whats the odds that every show I watched was baby related after I prayed that morning...


----------



## NJAngelAPN

mzswizz, that is a heck of a lot of signs! Good luck to you! I hope someone was trying to tell you something!

Couldn't focus at work today, so made some phone calls. Got the hysterosalpingogram scheduled for March 15th, morning. It's supposed to be 7 - 10 days after your period - I figure today is 8dpo. :witch: usually shows around 12 or 13dpo, so I should be good. Then I figured, what the hell? Called the fertility specialist to see when I could get in...same day!! Less than two weeks! :happydance: Very relieved that it's that quickly. Gives this cycle time to finish, and AF as well, if she shows (which I am still believing she will).

So I tell DH about this (sent him a txt, left him a voicemail) - no response. When I got home from getting my hair done (layers, recolored - red with dark brown lowlights, I love it), I asked him when his schedule changed (he works five in a row, two off, and the two days off change once a month). Apparently his days go from Sat/Sun off to Mon/Tues on March 20...Boo, the week after. So he made some comment about how if he "has to leave work early, I guess I can do that." I told him I would LIKE that, because this concerns both of us, and the doctor would like to have him there as well, so he can answer all of our questions.
On the drive home from dinner, I mentioned that I was glad they got us in so quickly, as I'm getting a bit frustrated with TTC and nothing happening. Like my MD said, my cycles are regular, I'm definitely ovulating, as I'm picking it up with the monitors, with the OPKs, etc. So he says, "I guess it's different for women. It's not really bothering me that you're not getting pregnant."

Maybe I'm over-reacting. Maybe he meant that differently than it came out. But am I wrong to be somewhat upset by that statement? I mean, it makes me feel like I'm really in this by myself. I know he doesn't like to talk about TTC, but he knows I'm frustrated - to tell me he "isn't bothered" by it? Just seems sort of insensitive. 

I'm not really sure how I'm feeling right now...


----------



## mzswizz

NJ-:hugs: Don't worry I understand where you are coming from. Whenever I talk about TTC or pregnancy or babies, my DH is quick to say, "Don't worry babes" or "When it happens, it happens" "We have to work some things out before a baby" and "If we dont have kids at all I still Love You". To him they could be relaxing and calming statements but to us women who are TRYING TO GET PREGNANT, it seems insensitive because this is something serious and seeing that we keep trying and trying and nothing is happening makes us worry. But when they walk around or talk about this nonchalantly, it feels as if we are the crayz ones and now we have nowhere to turn. They say things but its easier said than done. I just wish they would understand us more and take the time out to figure out what we are going through.


----------



## SpudsMama

NJ - I don't think your DH would've meant anything by it, he's just a guy :haha: He could've acted a bit more sensitively but what can you do about it? Maybe you should talk to him, not purely about TTC, but how his comments like that make you feel, and how hard you're finding it all... just a suggestion and good luck with your appointment :hugs:

Well 12dpo today, AF due tomorrow. Cervix is low and firm, slightly open and I've been getting the occasional light cramp so it's all systems go for cycle #7!! xx


----------



## mzswizz

well ladies, 

last night was amazing. DH came home from work so I cooked dinner, we ate watched the Heat basketball game, took care of our pets and then he setup a nice hot bubble bath for the both of us. it was sooo relaxing and the massage was great!!!! We DTD last night and I dont know if the bath had something to do with it but it was the best ever!!! didnt even know we fell asleep still in position LOL . At first I was feeling kind of down because sometimes i do get sad because i feel like it isnt going to happen and I guess it was really hitting me because next month on April 1st-I found out i had a m/c and April 2nd-i had the d&c so its pretty much hard for me to go through the beginning of that month and also seeing how fast the year flew by is crazy. It's going to be a year since m/c next month but a year since we ttc on june 10th.


----------



## NJAngelAPN

mzswizz, that's so lovely that you and your husband do stuff like that! :serenade: DH is more than content to come home from work and crash on the couch for the evening. :sleep:

I got home from work a little earlier than normal, so I'm just taking the time to relax and watch a couple movies on Netflix. I felt lousy today, bad stomach ache and backache :sick:. Not fun. Still not feeling it this month, not sure why. Trying to stay positive for the fertility MD! 

Thought more about what DH said last night. It's not that he's not on board. He's the one who wanted to go from NTNP to TTC. He's never been verbal about it, but that's the way his family is. He's number 3 of 4 boys, so he's almost embarrassed by what he doesn't know about "how it all works." His oldest brother is the only one with kids, and he has two - both of which he had later in life (I think he was 35 and 40 when they were born). His mother had MS, and I think he's a bit worried (even though I've told him tons of times that there isn't) that there's a chance of passing it on to the baby. He has a lot going on with his job situation (still), so I can understand that he's overwhelmed. I think it was more the *way* he said it that bothered me.


----------



## mzswizz

https://www.getting-pregnant.com/fertility-foods.html

This website shows natural foods that increase fertility even those who are in the infertility category. I have hormonal imbalance and I even saw that on there. Hope it helps ladies!!!


----------



## SpudsMama

Well 13dpo today and she's not showed yet. She always comes on 13 dpo... but instead of having a temp drop I've had another temp rise... in any other cycle I'd be going crazy thinking I'd conceived :haha:

Still having the very occasional, light AF style cramp so she'd better hurry up!

xx


----------



## mzswizz

@TTC atleast you know how you're temps r when you're not pregnant


----------



## NJAngelAPN

I need to start temping again, I think. So I'd better go buy another thermometer, LOL. I'm sure the fertility MD will want some kind of charting.

Creamy CM all day, then tonight it was more watery and a little pink tinged. I'm thinking AF is going to show in the next day or two. Bah, a couple days early.


----------



## mzswizz

i am going to try supplements


----------



## lauraemily17

@NG. At least if AF is on its way soon you are closer to getting all your tests and finding out whats going on. I'm still temping even though I hate it. Only reason I'm doing it is in case I have to see a fertility specialist and figure the more info I have the better!!

@mszwizz - I take a pregnacare multi vit and for the past 2 months a B - 100 vitamin daily. I started taking the extra B vit to try and lengthen my LP however it didn't make any difference last month. I have however noticed an increase in my energy levels so I'm going to keep taking it. I'm also going to try progesterone cream after ovulation this month, hopefully this will help lenghen my LP.


----------



## mzswizz

i am going to take cod liver oil supplements


----------



## NJAngelAPN

@lauraemily, I had the problem with a short luteal phase too - according to my gyn, that it's usually not a problem :shrug:
To try and lengthen it, I took these vitamins from GNC https://www.gnc.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2134276 My luteal phase went from 9 days to 11-13, and my cycles are more regular than they have ever been. I stopped taking them about six months ago, only because they were difficult to find by me.

Stomach hurts, but not like AF cramps. I think she's just trying to throw me off, stupid :witch:


----------



## katertots

I take the GNC prenatals, love them, they are not to big and dont taste as bad as the rx kinds


----------



## mzswizz

Good news ladies...talked to DH and he supports me finding fertility foods and supplements to boosts fertility and balance my hormones. So going to start taking them tomorrow. My next AF is due march 28th so let's see if it comes on time or early with the supplements.


----------



## SpudsMama

Hey everyone!

AF never showed yesterday, and no sign of her today either. Which probably means my cycle length will stay the same at 31 days, but my LP has lengthened to 14 instead of 12. It's typical that she's going to show up when I need to go to an important meeting, I always get really ill on CD1 :blush:

Sounds good that you're all taking more steps to boost fertility... I used to take Pregnacare Conception but was always choking on them for some reason :haha: I stick to folic acid supplements now, they're much smaller :haha:

Baby Dust xx


----------



## NJAngelAPN

:witch: is here with a vengeance this morning. Blah. Super wicked cramps actually woke me up at 5am - on my one day off!

So, the new countdown will be the days until I see the specialist - 9!


----------



## mzswizz

To everyone good luck on the BFPs. This month just feels weird I don't know why but it just do but not in a bad way though.


----------



## katertots

Morning girls, im out :( 

How is everyone else?


----------



## mzswizz

:hugs: kater. I am having a bad day so far. Hopes it gets better.


----------



## katertots

Thanks for the hug wizzy.

Whats going on sweetie? Hope it gets better :hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

You're welcome. A hug can go a long way sometimes. And I am having a better day now. This morning my DH and I got into a small argument but I explained how I felt and now he understands why I was upset and so now we are good now. The argument was only about DTD lol. I told him I just don't want to to feel like we DTD just to get pregnant. Seeing that before I was so obsessed and he was relaxed...it seems like it is the other way around now lol. But now it's good that he really is trying now I feel much better and not alone anymore.


----------



## NJAngelAPN

Funny how things flip, isn't it? I was obsessed before, now I'm more relaxed (as far as DTD). Feeling very morose and plain old crappy today. Bah. Stupid PMS.


----------



## mzswizz

I'm tired and just feel like getting out the house. Been inside all day and want some fresh air. Didnt go buy my supplements but will when DH gets up and feels like going somewhere.


----------



## NJAngelAPN

I actually remembered to get my new thermometer today! Feel like charting on Fertility Friend and Countdown to Pregnancy is sort of half-assed without the temps...


----------



## mzswizz

My DH rather have me taking the supplements then temping or anything else because he says I can't be stressed over taking a pill once a day lol


----------



## SpudsMama

I don't find temping that stressful, alarm goes off at 6am, take temp, jot it down on phone, go to sleep again lol... it doesn't bother me :) And now I've had this cycle with no tries I can see what temp rises and drops are normal for me as well so that's cool :) For example, I had a massive dip at 10dpo that normally I would've gotten all excited over :haha:

14dpo today and still no sign of AF... no cramps either which is strange :wacko:

xx


----------



## katertots

I found temping stressful bc of the results. The results were more stable when I changed my method of temping from orally to vaginally. So I totally understand that. I am going to continue to temp bc I want to make sure I O.


----------



## mzswizz

I have been taking a break from TTC mentally. I dont know what cd I am on and just been DTD when DH wants to. It feels like no pressure and less stress. Seeing that I never know when I really I am ovulating because my body just does its own thing, I cant really use anything to go by so Im just winging it.


----------



## lauraemily17

I would love to do that Mzswizz but it's difficult with my DH hours. There are times were I may not see him at a reasonable hour to BD for 4 or 5 days in a row and if these fall at the most crucial time we wouldn't have any chance. Looks like this month might fall that way so by tracking when I'm ovulating we know to make the effort. I may well be being woken up at 1am a few nights later this week!!


----------



## katertots

Wizzy what type of foods are you eatting now on your fertility diet?


----------



## mzswizz

Well since I have seen the fertility foods on that website, I am going to buy cod liver oil supplement. Not only to boost my fertility but also to help regulate my cycles. The rest I have been pretty much eating the norm. Also cooking and since my husband family is from the islands, island food is the best!!! Lol I have gained a few pounds but that was due to previous m/c and it seemed to not go away. I worked out and everything but it just stays there. And everybody likes the weight I put on so I guess it's here to stay lol. What about you?


----------



## katertots

I was thinking about doing a fertility diet but not sure yet what to do. I have not read up on it yet. For now just cooking my normal stuff, :D


----------



## mzswizz

The only difference is the cod liver oil.


----------



## NJAngelAPN

I'm just trying not to eat as much JUNK. Oh man, DH and I go out, it's all about the beef and potatoes, pasta with cream sauce, all so good, but so bad. So, now I'm trying to do more veggies, more grilling, a lot more nuts, grains, fiber, etc. I used to do a slice of canadian bacon, low fat cheese or peanut butter/banana on a high fiber/multigrain english muffin and greek yogurt for breakfast (I need the high fiber, because I never ever eat lunch, which is horrible). I try to bring a granola bar, bag of nuts, or something along those lines for a mid-day snack. Dinner, etc is always my downfall.


----------



## mzswizz

We usually cook so cooking oils we use canola oil or olive oil to cook with. Less fat and healthier. We really don't over due anything and when we eat it is on the health side with veggies cooked with it etc. I also have a high metabolism I guess that's why I eat slot and people say it don't look like I am getting any bigger at all. It's like geez do I have to be pregnant in order for them to say oh you look normal lol


----------



## SpudsMama

AF finally turned up today! I haven't actually checked yet but I just KNOW she's here lol... due to the cramping and the headaches and the nausea and the dizziness and the fatigue... got to love being a woman! :haha: So I've still got a 31 day cycle, but I've had a 15 day LP this time instead of the usual 12... don't know what's going on there :shrug:

So I'm starting my 7th cycle TTC! :thumbup: xx


----------



## katertots

Awe I am sorry TTC. The good thing about TTC is, there is always next month :D

I am right there with you. I was SURE that I was pregnant last month, I had alot of new symptoms, but I got AF 1 day late. What a wtich. lol


----------



## SpudsMama

It's ok Kater :)... this cycle was a dud anyway, I didn't have an insemination this month :dohh:

Sorry to hear about the witch getting you though :hugs: Like you just said, there's always next month! xx


----------



## lauraemily17

A new month for all of us now! I really hope it's lucky for at least 1 of us, if not all!

My monitors now asking me to test daily and had my 3rd low today which I'm actually pleased about. I ovulated quite early last month which I don't think is a good thing, especially followed by a shortish LP. My cycles always used to be around 28 days but for the last few months its been 24. I'm really hoping it's starting to get back to normal this month. My temps have also been way more stable. Perhaps my calmer approach to life is paying off!!


----------



## katertots

I bought a CBEFM last month but it arrived late month, due to a problem the owner incured. However, I dont think I want to use it. I am doing fine with the OPKs and everything, im just not sure I should sell it in case I change my mind, or use it. What do yall think?


----------



## lauraemily17

I really like my monitor but I didn't get on too well with opks. I found it hard to work out when they were positive. It also monitors Estrogen as well as the LH surge so it's easier to catch all of the fertile days leading up to ovulation. The test sticks are on the pricey side but they're not too bad from Amazon.

I think ultimately it's best to go with what you feel more comfortable but if that's opks now you may want to try the monitor in the future so may be worth hanging on to it for a while. Although I hope you won't need it!


----------



## NJAngelAPN

AF already gone?? What the heck is this about? Had two days of heavy flow, now totally gone...what the hell??


----------



## lauraemily17

If I were you NJ I'd be soooo tempted to test. Took all my self control not to test when I was still on AF this month as it was a lot more watery than usual!!

Has yours ever done this before? Mine sometimes stops for a day then comes back with a vagence a day later. Particulary happened a lot when I was on the pill.


----------



## NJAngelAPN

I did the CBFM and it just got too $$ - I'd use ten or eleven sticks on LOW days before I even got my highs or peaks. I'm loving my OV watch. Of course, if something came of it, I'd love it more...:)

As for AF being totally schizophrenic - the shortest I've had is four days. Never TWO. I'm waiting to see what happens in the next day or two. I'm very tempted to test, but don't want to waste a test if it's just a crazy cycle, you know?


----------



## mzswizz

I totally understand what you mean NJ. nowadays I am going to wait until I miss AF for a few days before a start testing because before I always got my hopes up when it was really AF and I end up wasting tests.


----------



## katertots

I just dont know how I will go through another TWW. I mean I just had AF, which has also shortned bc of clomid I think (shortened by 2 days, usually is 5, only lasted 3). I feel like there is no hope, I am lost and really need some kind of pick me up, but nothing seems to be working.


----------



## mzswizz

I think once your body gets used to the clomid, then you would know what to expect. Don't give up. It's just like taking BCP, your body has to adjust first.


----------



## NJAngelAPN

Clomid causes wicked mood swings, that could be part of why you're feeling so down, kater. :)
I'm on cycle #19 TTC. We'll see what happens with a little bit of help...


----------



## SpudsMama

Just confirmed my "donor" for another cycle... please please PLEASE be able to perform this time!! :haha: One time is funny, but two would be ridiculous :wacko:

CD3 now and no sign of AF slowing down yet... she usually lasts 6 or 7 days with the first two days being heavy and crampy. 

And I've just noticed on my signature that I've been predicted a conception next month... if my cycle sticks to how it's been lately then that would mean I'd conceive on or around my birthday :happydance:

Hope everyone else is feeling better today :hugs: xx


----------



## mzswizz

I am feeling great!! I have started taking my cod liver oil supplements since yesterday and I'm feeling pretty good. DH and I DTD last night and it would make sense why I am so happy this morning lol. I think I am cd17 but I'm not sure I didn't really count after this last AF. I just know I am due for AF March 28th.

TTC- I was just going to say your signature has conception for next month so good luck with that.


----------



## katertots

Wizzy you and your DH are so cute. I just know this is your month :D


----------



## katertots

TTC- that would be so funny, but if that did happen I would say its time to find a new donor :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

katertots said:


> Wizzy you and your DH are so cute. I just know this is your month :D

Thanks. I finally am able to have our picture up. It took like forever lol. Every month I wish is our month but this month I am just breeding on by. My main focus is on college and getting a job. So I guess that's taking my mind off of being TTC crazy like I use to be. I am cleaning up the house and just staying occupied doing things. Wonder if I'm going to have a winter baby hmmm that would be nice seeing that I'm a winter baby dec. 28th!


----------



## katertots

Thats the way to do it :) You go girl!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks:winkwink: it feels nice having people to cheer you on. The dog in your picture is soooo cute. I have a pup who is only 2 weeks old. We had rescued him so we are raising him until he get big enough and then we are going to give the puppy to my mother in law as a gift because one of the three dogs my DH has at his mom's house died of old age so we are trying to give her this one to make up for the loss.


----------



## katertots

Awe how sweet. Thanks, thats my sweet girl. She is about to be 4, and she is so sweet. Love her so much. Puppys will keep you busy


----------



## mzswizz

Yes the puppy is my child for now. Lol. I have to bottle feed him and everything.


----------



## katertots

Great practice!


----------



## mzswizz

I had experience with my niece and with other children and other puppies so I am ready!!!! Lol


----------



## NJAngelAPN

@kater, I have a black lab puppy also! She's going to be 2 years old next month. She is totally my baby. DH "wasn't a dog person", but he loves her so much. He was the one who started with her sleeping in the bed, and all her other bad habits. But she is really so good.
I think that's part of why I really want a girl - DH would be so good with a little girl, and I don't have much experience with boys myself. :-( All the family kids are nieces, etc. My family is all girls, my cousins are 12 girls, 3 boys (all much older than the rest of us). 
Getting more nervous as the specialist gets closer...!


----------



## SpudsMama

Aww you're all making me miss my springer spaniel, Bono... he recently went to the police to start his training as a sniffer dog. We kept him until he turned 18 months then he went off to his glamorous new life in the force! :haha:

I think my family have more boys than girls. Out of the 7 of us, there's only me and my tiny little cousin who are girls. And every time I have a pregnancy dream I end up having a girl, my Gail prediction said I will conceive a girl... but to be honest I don't mind what I get as long as he/she is healthy :baby:

On CD4 now and AF has started to fade away... I've gone straight from a really heavy flow to just a bit of spotting! But I usually get a few days of spotting so she's not over yet. I've started getting full on ferning on my saliva test as well so I'll know to expect it next time AF arrives. 

Good luck with the specialist NJ! If it helps you to get a :baby: it will all be worth it :hugs: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Hey ladies. Well i dont know what this month will bring. All I know is that Im eating and taking my centrum and cod liver oil supplements. The rest just everything else in general. Havent symptom spotted or checked cm or anything. I guess I just dont want to know at all this month. After 9 months of trying different things and still no luck, I just gave up and Im going to let nature take its course. I havent even been worrying about BD'ing. We havent made a constant schedule and in the back of my mind im not thinking if this time of bd'ing will get us the BFP. I guess you can say I'm tired of using my own methods to figure out whats going on because its not working and just making me depressed to be like somethings different and then BAM AF shows.


----------



## katertots

I know exactly what you mean wizzy. I am so sick of this crap. Symptom spotting, OPK, BD, DH not wanting to BD. I am so sick of worrying if hes going to want to do it tonight. I dont think they have any idea what we go through. I am still hanging in there though and doing OPK, Preseed, Instead cups (new this month), and I have a CBEFM that I have not used so we will see. I dont think I will use the mucinex anymore. 

Have you heard from Sweetdot? Hope she is ok.


----------



## mzswizz

Actually no i haven't heard from sweedot. I should send her a message and see how she's doing. She probably in the first trimester forum now.


----------



## katertots

No wizzy, she lost her baby I think. I read somewhere on this forum that she went to the dr and something wasnt right and that she was going to take some time for herself and think. Thats why I was so worried about her.


----------



## mzswizz

Well I went on sweedot profile page and clicked on posts because she wasn't recently on any of her threads and I got an update on her. On one of her posts, she said that her bean didn't stick because she received her AF I think the same day she tested or a few days later and she won't be on here for awhile so she can gather herself.


----------



## katertots

Thats it! Sorry, it had been a week or so since I have read it and couldnt remember what exactly it says. Poor dots.


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah I didn't even know something was wrong.


----------



## katertots

I am so suprised she didnt say anything on this thread. She said something on that other thread and I thought since yall were buds she might have said something, poor kid must have been to upset. I cant say I blame her.


----------



## mzswizz

I thought she wouldve said something on here too. I felt like here when I had a m/c. I kinda held in my emotions to look strong but when I went home I cried. It didn't really hit me until after the D&C that's when I knew it was really over. So I wouldn't hold it against her for being off for awhile. I think she really needs this.


----------



## katertots

Awee I am not holding anything against her, just worried about her and hope she is ok.


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah I hope so too. Hopefully she gets back on and we can be able to talk to her.


----------



## katertots

Hope so :)


----------



## mzswizz

Ok ladies when I went to the bathroom, I had this huge amount of white discharge in my underwear. Like there was enough to cover the middle part, a huge circle (sorry tmi). Does anybody have a clue why this happened?


----------



## katertots

Are you in the middle of your cycle ? Prob just discharge. :)


----------



## mzswizz

I just counted and I am on cd18. My cycle has been around 35 days and estimating ovulation occurs 14 days before next period, that would mean i should ovulate around cd21 which is 3 days. Wow i didnt even notice how close to AF due date I am. AF due to come march 28th.


----------



## SpudsMama

mzswizz - if you're that close to ovulation, then I bet the discharge you saw was your fertile mucus! I always get a few days of it before the day of ovulation :thumbup: xx


----------



## mzswizz

TTC-I am now cd19 and and it seems that cm is drying up I think. DH and I DTD around 3am today and then he went to work around 6am. I don't know if I have ovulated already or preparing to ovulate. Also correction to AF due date, it's march 29th so I should ovulate estimating cd22 instead of 21. It's confusing because it happened once but we didn't BD that day yesterday but did this morning so who knows what's going on. And when I went to wipe this morning, it looked like it was dried up and back to normal. So who knows!!! Hoping for the best like always.


----------



## mzswizz

Added my information into an ovulation calendar and this is what I got 
Tuesday 22nd February 2011 - First day of your cycle

Friday 11th March 2011 - A little bit fertile

Saturday 12th March 2011 - Fertile

Sunday 13th March 2011 - VERY fertile

Monday 14th March 2011 - Time to ovulate

Thursday 24th March 2011 - A home pregnancy test may work now.

I am feeling sharp pains on my left ovary side so either I ovulated or for the first time I am having ov pain. Hoping this is my month.


----------



## SpudsMama

If your cm is drying up today, then you most likely ovulated today. I'm assuming you're going on the average 14 day luteal phase, but it could be a bit longer than that :thumbup: xx


----------



## mzswizz

TTC-who knows!!! I thought I was suppose to ovulate in a few days. I also was wondering if me taking the centrum and cod liver oil affected my cm. But all I was getting was that it increases cm not dries it up so I an hoping if I have ovulated hopefully it's today because we DTD at 3am hopefully it wasn't yesterday seeing that we didn't DTD at all yesterday.


----------



## SpudsMama

Well the swimmers can last in there for a couple of days sometimes so I think you're in with a good shot! I definitely think you ovulated today going on your cm drying up and those pains you mentioned. It's all very similar to what I get when I ovulate. And I think if the supplements you are taking increase cm, and it's dried up now you're fertile phase is over. Baby dust to you!! :happydance: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Yay!!! I sooooo hope it's our month this month. Ever since this month started, I have had a good weird feeling if that makes sense. Hoping this month is it. I was thinking that I ovulated today because cm is different now. Now all I can do is wait now.


----------



## mzswizz

If I did ovulate today, then that means ovulation occurs earlier then Than I thought.


----------



## katertots

I dont know how on earth you didnt take any OPKs, I would be wondering. lol


----------



## mzswizz

Well because the last time I used an OPK I had positive strips for 2 weeks straight and we kept BDing and I still received my AF.


----------



## lauraemily17

I think my body has finally sorted itself out!! :)

The last 2 months I've seemed to ovulate earlier with much shorter cycles but today on CD13 I got my peak on my cbfm and looking at my stick its the strongest line I've had!! Alls looking good for ovulation in the next 24 hours or so. My DH is also off work so we've been able to get in lots of :sex:!!

I feel so much more positive and calmer now. I think my week off work did me the world of good as it's been much better since I've been back. I'm also on my second month taking a 100 B complex, not sure if it's helping my cycles but certainly feel I have lots more energy. I've also started to take Royal Jelly this month and I have some progesterone cream to use after ovulation to hopefully give me a few more days on my LP.


----------



## mzswizz

@laurae that's great news congrats on your body! 

Well I am having a great day. I talked to my DH and he agreed to take vitamins for fertility yay I'm happy. Now I got to find the vitamin that I seen that I was explaining to him. I have sharp pains every now and then hmm wonder what that means. Don't know when I am suppose to ovulate hopefully it was either yesterday or hasn't happened yet and hopefully it is when we BD lol. How's everyone?


----------



## lauraemily17

sharp pains is a common sympton I get a for a days around ovulation. Never managed to work out if its day before, day of, or day after!! Either way I'd say its a good sign for you. :thumbup:

My DH takes vitamins specifically for men TTC, mostly he's great and remembers to take them every day however a do get a bit mad when he forgets for a few days in a row right during my fertile window!!


----------



## mzswizz

What is the name of the vitamins. Also I just noticed that a few days ago I had increased cm and then yesterday it was dried up and bow I have increase cm today and it leaked into my underwear. It's not ewcm. I never really see ewcm unless when I'm DTD with DH. But it milky white and alot and it has some stretch to it and it's not sticky only wet and slippery texture (sorry tmi). I know it has to be cm and not his spermy because the last time we had sex was yesterday at 3 in da morning! So it shouldnt be any left to be leaking out. Hopefully this means ovulation.


----------



## lauraemily17

Sounds good with the CM. I'm not too good with mine. Never got into a good habit of tracking it!!

We take Pregnacare his and hers conception. They're supposed to give all the viatmins and minerals needed for a healthy reproductive system and eggy and spermies. We also take extra vitamin C and B, just in case!! (He only takes a small does of vitamin B not my huge 100mg ones!!)


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks for the help. I usually don't check CM but I noticed that I was leaking in my underwear and also alot into the toilet tmi. So I went from dry to super wet and that was a big change so that's why I checked it. On an ovulation calendar it said I am due for ovulation tomorrow and I am very fertile today supposedly so let's hope it's right and this is why cm is alot. DH is off tomorrow so it's perfect timing also.


----------



## SpudsMama

mzswizz - I always get milky/creamy/lotiony type cm after ovulation right up until AF. It might seem so different to you because of the supplements you're taking xx


----------



## mzswizz

Hmm good point. I was wondering if the supplements had something to do with cm change. Well I won't know anything until march 29th so still have time. Today is a great day because DH just got letters for testing for the state troopers!!! I know he is going to pass. The only thing is when he leaves for training, he will be up north for 7 1/2 months!!!! I guess this is a test of my own faith and trust. This will just make me stronger.


----------



## SpudsMama

That 9 weeks could be the break you need from TTC as well, that's if you're not already up the duff when he leaves :haha:

AF is now over and straight back to checking cervix and cm every morning. Oh the fun of it all... :blush: My alarm never went off this morning so I ended up taking my temp half an hour later than usual, but I don't think that's too bad :shrug: I should start getting fertile signs at the beginning of next week so fingers crossed the donations go well this time :thumbup: xx


----------



## mzswizz

TTC- 9 weeks was a typo it was suppose to be 7 1/2 months lol. I don't know what I was thinking about when I was typing that in. So I'm trying to atleast get a BFP before he goes in because I would be TTC free for 7 1/2 months until he comes back.


----------



## NJAngelAPN

Hi girls,
I've been lax the last few days with checking in in you. Hysterosalphingogram was today...oh my GOD was that uncomfortable!! I'm just looking forward to leaving work so I can grab a cat nap before the MD tonight. I'll let you guys know what happens! I'm updating from my phone, so I will catch up when I get home.


----------



## mzswizz

@nj i am updating from my phone. Just going to see what happens march 29th.


----------



## NJAngelAPN

Feeling MUCH better after going to the MD. The doctor was very pleasant, and this was just a consultation to sit down and discuss what's going to happen. First, he went over my history, then DH. Talked to us about where to go from here. They usually do lab work (TONS) and a pelvic ultrasound on CD3, a post-coital test on the day of, or the day after ovulation (to check CM quality, and if there's any viable :spermy: to be found), and an endometrial biopsy ten days after ovulation to check the viability of the endometrium, as to how receptive it is to accepting a pregnancy. Luckily, with this cycle, I'm only on CD10, so we can do the post-coital test, and the endometrial biopsy this cycle. DH is also getting his semen analysis this Saturday! 
It's just nice to have a plan, and to know we're going somewhere. FX'd!


----------



## mzswizz

Well congrats to you that's wonderful!! We are still trying naturally of course. My DH wants to give it time so I am with him on that.


----------



## SpudsMama

Sounds good NJ! I hope it all results in a :baby: for you :hugs: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Like always Im going to hope this month is our month. So many pregnancies are surrounding me this month and I just dont know how to take it all in. Its like im getting texts and phone calls saying i got news im pregnant and Im the one whos saying congrats and when that ends back to i wonder when Im going to be able to announce that im pregnant and feel sad all over again. I know its a way of life and women will get pregnant every day I just want to be able to have a child with my husband and be happy. I feel complete with him but it would just be nice to be able to start a family of our own.


----------



## katertots

I know that feeling. I am so tired of hearing people tell me about their pregnancy and rubbing their belly in front of me. I am happy for them, but geez there is a time and a place ya know?

I am meeting a friend today that I have known my entire life. Shes always been kinda strange but since she moved overseas shes gotten a bit stranger. So when she told me she was pregnant (she didnt know I was trying and still does not know) I asked her how long they had been trying or if it was planned, and she never answered me. I guess she assumed that I was being nosy, when really I just wanted someone to relate to. I guess some people shouldnt jump to conclusions.


----------



## mzswizz

kater-I had a friend like that. She would only tell me half the story never detailed or anything. That is soo weird. But i guess thats how she is but me and her arent friends anymore due to different situations. I just want my DH and i to be happy and have a family.


----------



## NJAngelAPN

I know how you girls feel. I have so many friends who got pregnant within the first couple months they were married - only a couple of them have had any issues. I have three close girl friends I can talk to about what I'm going through. Everyone else is asking "When are you going to have a baby?" As if we have any control over it. But those are the same people who ask you during the first year of marriage "How's married life?" Most of them are people who have no business asking; I just tell them "We're working on it!" And the people who say it "just happens" when you're not thinking about it? That's because they probably never had to temp, do an OPK, or anything like that. They DIDN'T think about it! :grr:
DH has to take in his semen sample on Saturday, so he has to abstain for at least two days - thinking I may try to get some BD in tonight just so he doesn't feel used. :lol:


----------



## mzswizz

Hi ladies,

Just woke up from a nap and still feel exhausted. I am rather tired today but that's normal for anybody I guess. I had to wake up to feed the puppy and now I am back in bed. I didn't do anything today because I am tired and just want to sleep. I guess DTD at 12am finally hit me hard. I probably will have to force myself out of bed to cook dinner but I don't even want to do that! I pretty much spent my in bed sleeping since 5pm so only been sleep for 2 1/2 hours but I feel like it needs to be longer. The rest of my time was taking care of the pets and pretty much sitting down because I just don't have the energy today. Today is surely the most tiring day I have ever had. The last time I was like this was when I found out I was pregnant and I was sleep for like half a day every day but who knows maybe it's just my body telling me that AF will be on her way because I also get tired before AF shows. 

NJ-I have only one friend that really understands me. She's the one who is undecided about whther or not to get an abortion. She dont ask me about when I am going to have babies etc. She knows its not easy getting pregnant and her cycle is sometimes crazy like mines. She's like I want you to enjoy life before you have your babies lol. I guess she more on the PMA since she says I know it will happen. Other women cant really talk to them because theydont understand especially my mom with the it will happen when you dont think about it speech. Although she does try to tell me different things to try that she used when she ended up pregnant with my sister and me.


----------



## NJAngelAPN

Unfortunately, my family is not supportive at all. They all focus on the fact that I am "too fat" to get pregnant, despite the fact that none of my doctors see a problem with it. My mom has even gone so far to say that if I end up being high risk, and have to go to the university medical center instead of the community hospital, she "will NOT be coming" to see me. She refuses to drive into the city. It just adds to the stress, so I don't bother saying anything. It's stressful enough TTC; don't need any added drama, you know?


----------



## mzswizz

NJ-:hugs: that is awful to say especially coming from family. I know how that is though. When I was pregnant I told my parents and sister and told them not to tell anyone yet but my mom told the whole world and when I ended up miscarrying she was like well now you got to tell them what happened. Not only do I got to deal with the loss but she is tellin me to call everyone and tell them about it. My goodness the thoughts that were running through my mind I tell you. So yes I know about the stress I been there millions of times with her even before I was married


----------



## SpudsMama

That's really bad NJ... Especially if it's coming from family as well :wacko: I haven't told any family members that I'm TTC, only a couple of friends, one of which will be "Daddy" to the bub :happydance: xx


----------



## mzswizz

So how's everyone doing today or tonight if it's different where you're at


----------



## katertots

Hey girls! How is everyone today? 

NJ, I know the feeling, my mom always tells me I am fat. I am only a size 12 so not sure what her issue is, of course I could stand to loose a few lbs but whos counting :haha:
It really irritates me when she says that, how would she feel if someone said that to her?

Wizzy, hope your feeling better today. I just had some fillings at the dentist, ouch! Glad its over though.

I am on cd 12 today, supposed to ov on cd 16-18. So we will see. FX!


----------



## SpudsMama

Yeah I'm all good thanks :thumbup: Although I was fuming earlier this morning... I spent 3 hours cleaning the kitchen from top to bottom yesterday, I was exhausted. I come downstairs this morning and it looks worse than it did before I cleaned it :dohh: So I've done it again today, and I'll probably end up doing it yet again tomorrow :haha: xx


----------



## katertots

Oh that irritates me too! When you work so hard to clean up and then someone comes in there to mess it up and does not clean up after themselves. I started letting my hubs know that this really irritates me, hes gotten better but its still not perfect, lol.


----------



## mzswizz

Kater-thanks and me and dentists are not friends lol. I can't really put up with pain in teeth but I'm always eating so hope you will feel better fast!!! Lol

TTC-I totally get you with the cleaning. One day it's spotless and next day it looks like you didn't do nothing at all. I would like to thank my DH for adding the mess instead of cleaning it lol


----------



## SpudsMama

I have to admit though, that I'm a total clean freak... one little speck or spot of dust or something like that and I'm running to get a cloth :haha: xx


----------



## mzswizz

I remember one time I saw dishes in the sink and i wouldn't go to sleep until they were clean and let me remind you I just woke my DH for work at 5am....so I was in the kitchen cleaning at 5am lol


----------



## lauraemily17

I'm not too bad re the cleaning, I can let it go a bit unless it's the kitchen. MY DH drives me crazy when he leaves his breakfast or lunch stuff out, even if he puts it in the sink he often doesn't clean the working surface. I go crazy at him! That's men for you though!!

My temp went up quite a bit today so pretty confident I ovulated,fertility friend also put my O day in today. I'm sure it was on CD14 as well, 3 days later than last month. I've started my progesterone cream today, FX'd it gives me a few more days on my LP!!


----------



## mzswizz

Hope all is well for you laurae. I don't know when I ovulated so I'm pretty mch just winging it until AF arrives or hoping pregnancy but that's like always so we shall see what march 29th has in store for me.


----------



## SpudsMama

I'm due to ovulate sometime next week, but not sure when exactly after last month. My cycle was a little out with a way longer LP than usual. I had a bit of stretchy cm today but it wasn't my normal EWCM. And I've had a couple of little ovarian twinges on both sides and I usually get that a few days leading up to ovulation. Just got to sort out the times and dates with the donor and we're all set to go! :happydance: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Sounds good for you TTC. Unfortunately my day is down. My DH is off early so that's good but the bad side is, I'm exhausted and when I got out offbed the worst thing happened to me, vomited a little in my mouth.SOOOOO DISGUSTING!!! these past two days aren't the best I would have to say. My stomach isn't sitting right at all I feel nauseous. I don't think I'm pregnant becuase I wouldn't even be showing signs so early like the. If I was the egg probably didn't even implant yet so I know that's probably not it. I don't know exactly when I ovulated so don't know how many dpo I could be all I know is I am cd23 I think or cd24 out of 35 days. Got 12 days before next AF shows. Ugh just soo sick right now.


----------



## NJAngelAPN

Today was a busy day for me. Work was crazy, which is par for the course lately. DH is so funny - he called me at work and told me he saw some commercial about testosterone deficiency, and that he thinks it could be a problem for him, and that it would explain "the infertility issues." I thought it was really positive that he's now THINKING about this. I mean, he's gone from not really wanting to talk, to actually looking at what answers could be. 
I'm hoping my OV watch flips tonight or tomorrow (it changes at midnight) to Fertile day 1, because then that means I ovulate Tuesday or Wednesday. DH having to abstain for tonight and tomorrow for his SA on Saturday, so no BD. Of course, if tomorrow or Saturday is Fertile day 1 (the watch gives you four fertile days, and then two ovulation days, then two less-fertile days), we should be ok. Then I get to do the PCT sometime the middle of next week.


----------



## mzswizz

Sounds like a good plan. Hopefully you get your BFP!


----------



## katertots

Wizzy if you are not feeling good, maybe that means you are pregnant?!


----------



## mzswizz

I hope so kater. 11 more days until AF and as days go by, I get nervous because I'm like am I or not. It would be nice to finally see that BFP after 9 months of trying. But who knows what might happen. Just got to stay calm. I'm only like 3dpo from what I read on an ovulation calculator but that's if I ovulated on the 15th if it's earlier then I'm more than 3dpo but don't know exactly. Hopefully all these pregnancies and DH saying he thinks I'm pregnant because I been acting like how I was the last time I was pregnant is a good sign for me. Who knows.


----------



## katertots

fx!!


----------



## mzswizz

AF is due march 29th so I have 11 days to go. Time is surely flying by. Fxed we all get our BFPs


----------



## NJAngelAPN

Wizzy, FX'd for you! :dust: 
My watch flipped last night/this morning like I predicted. So today is Fertile Day 1, and we can't BD till tomorrow pm. Boo. :( I reminded DH about his SA appointment tomorrow (I was a little iffy as to whether I should or not...didn't want to be pushy, you know?), and he's all set, he has it in his calendar, which is kind of cute. :hee: So, hopefully, we'll get some BD this weekend (according to the OV watch website, your chances of conception are highest the two days before ovulation, which puts me at Sunday and Monday). I ovulate on Tuesday, so that means I have to schedule the post-coital test for Wednesday morning. I don't have much hope in this month for a :bfp:, I'm just happy that the majority of my testing/workup will be done before AF shows. Before the endometrial biopsy on 10dpo, they do a pregnancy test, so I'm not even going to POAS. Just take it as it comes.


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks NJ. FXed for you to get your BFP soon!


----------



## katertots

FX Angel :D


----------



## SpudsMama

Hi all!

CD13 today and had my first lot of EWCM... planning on drinking lots of water so I see more of it than last month. Spoken to the donor and he is only available from Wednesday onwards which is later than I would've liked but I'm predicted to ovulate on Friday so hopefully we can cram in two donations. Just praying I don't ovulate earlier than planned like last time! If that's the case then it will end up being another pointless loss of a cycle and they're soooooooo boring :haha: 

Hope everyone else is doing well with their BD'ing and baby dust!! 

xx


----------



## mzswizz

TTC-I am just waiting for AF to arrive march 29th. So I'm in the TWW as well would all say. Don't know if I will get AF or not but we will see. Not feeling soooo excited or anything. Just waiting to see what's in store.


----------



## lauraemily17

Hey Ladies,

FXd for this month with your donar TTC. Fitting in 2 donations would be great, certainly make up for last month!

Have you notices any symptons Mzswizz or are you trying not to think too much about them?

I generally try to ignore any symptons so I don't get my hopes up but having some noticeably different things happen so far this month. I've got absolutely loads of CM and keep getting twinges which feel like AF is on her way. I'm only 6 DPO so I really hope she isn't, couldn't face another short cycle especially when I actually ovulated a few days later this month. I am taking progesterone cream for the first time this month so wondering if this is causing the symptons??!!


----------



## lauraemily17

I'll add throbing down below to those symptons as well!!


----------



## mzswizz

laurae-AF is due march 29th. I think I am around 6dpo not sure though. I'm not thinking about any symptoms. The only thing I am lookin for is no AF when AF is due. Been symptom spotting for months and been getting my hops up so going a different route this time. But sounds good for you. Fxed for you!


----------



## lauraemily17

It's always good to try a different approach mzswizz

I am currently feeling like a teenager again, I have the absolute worst breakout!! Not just a few AF hormonal spots, huge, red, angry, teenager spots!! I'm going to have to purchase some seriously strong foundation to wear at work!!

I'm pretty sure it's a side affect to the progesterone cream, I really hope its worth it.


----------



## SpudsMama

Finally got donations scheduled for tomorrow and Thursday!! Sooo excited now I know things are actually happening, I'm just hoping and praying he manages to do it this time... Due to ovulate on Friday so everything is in order :happydance:

Lauraemily17 - Welcome to my world! :haha:

Is it just me or is BnB really slow tonight? It's not my computer because Facebook and my email account are working fine :shrug:

xx


----------



## mzswizz

Laurae-maybe that's a good sign seeing that you are getting acne. Yeah I am going to try a different approach this time. My AF is due in 8 days which makes me at cd28. I think I was 5dpo yesterday and is 6dpo today. Not really sure how many dpo exactly. I am in sooo much pain because I was playing the kinect sports with DH on xbox360. Trust me it is more of a workout than the Wii. I can barely move without being in pain. I can't even laugh because it hurts soooo bad. I know now to stretch before playing that game.


----------



## mzswizz

TTC Sept 2010 said:


> Finally got donations scheduled for tomorrow and Thursday!! Sooo excited now I know things are actually happening, I'm just hoping and praying he manages to do it this time... Due to ovulate on Friday so everything is in order :happydance:
> 
> Lauraemily17 - Welcome to my world! :haha:
> 
> Is it just me or is BnB really slow tonight? It's not my computer because Facebook and my email account are working fine :shrug:
> 
> xx

Yay TTC sounds like your april prediction is going to be accurate!!! Yes I have noticed bnb is rather slow today but it looks like it's picking up on my side.


----------



## lauraemily17

I randomly stumbled across a thread about the speed on here the other day and apparently they are having server issues or something like that. (I'm not very techy!!) They're working on it though.

We would love a kinect mzswizz, it looks so much fun! We've got a Wii but haven't really used it much in a while, think we need some more games to get us motivated again!! I did loads of spring cleaning over the weekend and have had achey legs all day, feeling very unfit!! Think I need to start getting my arse down the gym again!!!


----------



## mzswizz

Yes WE LOVE THE KINECT!! We have a Wii also and we have alot of games. We just bought games for the kinect like last week. I love dance central and our kinect sports. They are true workouts. The dance central is fun and I love to dance. I would highly recommend the kinect.


----------



## SpudsMama

I love my Wii, I've only had it for a couple of months and was doing a 30 minute workout on it every morning. It helped me to get a good nights sleep more than anything. But it won't work on this other TV for some reason, someone I know is going to come and try to work it out soon so I can get back to it! xx


----------



## mzswizz

I haven't done any workout games on the Wii nor kinect mostly dancing and sport games. If I do get a workout game it's going to be for the kinect just to see how it is and to see if it's more work because your body is the controller so it's harder because you have to actually do it exactly how they do it....workout to the max especially kinect sports it I love playing he Michael jackson game on the wii


----------



## lauraemily17

How do you find the motivation to go on it in the morning TTC?!?! I am so not a morning person!!

I also love to dance mzswizz and would get the Kinect just for that!! My DH wouldn't be too impressed though, he is not a dancer! We had to practice our first dance before our wedding so he would move more than just swaying from side to side!!


----------



## mzswizz

Laurae-my DH loves to dance too. He is always dancing around the house lol. I'm taking a break from the kinect because the serious pains I am feeling right now....you would think I am giving birth lol.


----------



## SpudsMama

The way I see it is if I don't do it in the morning then I'll never do it :haha:

It works out quite well though because it gives me a load of motivation to get through the day and then I get a really good nights sleep :) 

xx


----------



## mzswizz

I know exactly what you mean. When I am done I have a wonderful nights rest.


----------



## SpudsMama

Ok, so I've had my first donation for this cycle and feeling cheery just knowing I can take part in the two week wait this time! It's so weird that usually I can't stand it, but now I'm so happy I get to agonise over every little twinge because at least I know it could possibly mean something :haha:

The poor guy looked really nervous though, bless him. He was worried there wasn't enough there :haha: The way I see it is even if he'd only given me one tiny drop, that's a few million swimmers straight away! 

Not sure how close I am to ovulation... on my third day of EWCM but my cervix has dropped. Just one of those things I guess. But at least I can say I've had at least one donation this time :happydance:

How's everyone else doing today? xx


----------



## mzswizz

Yay for you TTC! I am feeling great today. Today we are doing home improvements so that's going to keep me occupied. My DH thinks I'm pregnant because of what happened last night. Okay last night I ate 3 meals for dinner, literally. Around 6pm I had ate salmon, dumpling and Mac and cheese that I cooked for me and DH. Then 2 hours later around 8pm I was starving again so I ate a chicken patty sandwich (4 bites and the sandwich was done). Not even 5 seconds later my DH ordered two medium pizzas, 1 for me the other for him and I ate 4 out of 8 slices like I didn't eat anything at all that night. Even after like 30 minutes I was getting hungry but I was like no I am not going to eat again. My DH just smiled at me and was like I think you're pregnant but I think it's just probably AF because I was eating more and AF came but I don't know about this time.


----------



## katertots

Whoooohooooo on the donation, at least this guy was able to give you some, unlike last month :D Fx for you!!! I O'd yesterday too, had O bleeding this time, very strange.

Wizzy, how are you feeling today besides pain from working out on the Kinect? I want the Kinect. I have the Wii and I never play it anymore.


----------



## mzswizz

I am feeling good. 7 days til AF but I hope it don't show.


----------



## lauraemily17

Great news on the donation TTC, have you still got a 2nd one lined up?

That's one big sympton you have mzswizz!! You'll still a few days before AF so hopefully not a sign of that, FX'd for you!

Kater - hows the bleeding? Ovulation bleeding isn't common but I've read about it happening. Was it just like spotting? I hope it's the sign of a nice healthy egg (or 2, you never know!)

I'm 9dpo tomorrow and have 5 IC tests so thinking of starting to test from tomoz!! Way too early I know but having not tested last month I have an uncontrolable urge!!

No change really in my symptons other than a little less CM. Had a weird thing today, my teeth have been hurting!! Never heard of it as a sympton so trying not to read too much into it but half my top row of teeth are aching, even as I write this! Perhaps a trip to the dentist is required!!


----------



## mzswizz

Laurae-thanks. Fxed for you also. I have 7 days left before AF and I have 4 tests out of 5 left. I took 1 few weeks ago to make sure I wasn't pregnant already due to the fact, I was going out alot having a margarita and wine every now and then so wanted to be on the safe side. Now getting nervous as I am getting close to AF due date. I am probably around 7dpo today. I too have less CM as it went back to normal but my hunger is an issue. I don't want to really put that much thought into it but I'm hoping it means BFP!


----------



## katertots

lauraemily17 said:


> Great news on the donation TTC, have you still got a 2nd one lined up?
> 
> That's one big sympton you have mzswizz!! You'll still a few days before AF so hopefully not a sign of that, FX'd for you!
> 
> Kater - hows the bleeding? Ovulation bleeding isn't common but I've read about it happening. Was it just like spotting? I hope it's the sign of a nice healthy egg (or 2, you never know!)
> 
> I'm 9dpo tomorrow and have 5 IC tests so thinking of starting to test from tomoz!! Way too early I know but having not tested last month I have an uncontrolable urge!!
> 
> No change really in my symptons other than a little less CM. Had a weird thing today, my teeth have been hurting!! Never heard of it as a sympton so trying not to read too much into it but half my top row of teeth are aching, even as I write this! Perhaps a trip to the dentist is required!!


Whooohoooo LE! Test tomorrow :happydance:

The ovulation bleeding only lasted 3 wipes this morning, and I have not seen anymore since then. It was very very light pink and very watery. I have never seen anything like it before. :shrug:


----------



## mzswizz

Kater-are you sure it was ovulation bleeding instead of IB? Either way it goes, it is positive for you!!!


----------



## katertots

Im sorry I meant to say Ovulation bleeding, I am only 1-3dpo so who knows? What do you think?


----------



## mzswizz

Kater-well if you are only 1-3dpo maybe it's too early for IB. I think they said IB happens around 6-12dpo but I'm not sure. It still sounds like a good sign though.


----------



## katertots

Hope so! FX


----------



## SpudsMama

Thanks everyone, and yeah I've got another donation lined up for Thursday. I don't think I've ovulated yet seeing as I'm still getting loads of EWCM, but hopefully by having two donations spaced out over the three or four most fertile days I've covered my bases regardless of when the egg drops. 

Got a dilemma though... I've got lots of baby stuff that I've bought in sales for cheap. But now my Mum's friend is pregnant she's offered my baby stuff to her. The thing is my Mum doesn't know I'm TTC (don't want or need the added pressure) so she doesn't realise it's a problem for me to give it all away. I mean if I say "No she can't have the baby things" then she's going to wonder why. She's always assumed I've bought the stuff to sell on seeing as I bought it all for knock down prices over the January sales. I'm stuck on how to get myself out of it :blush:

xx


----------



## lauraemily17

Tricky one TTC.

Could you get away with saying that you have promised it to a friend who is TTC and they'd be really disappointed if you gave it to someone else??


----------



## mzswizz

I'm with Laurae I think you should tell her that you already told someone that you will give it to them instead.


----------



## SpudsMama

Thanks for the advice ladies :thumbup: I've managed to put Mum off for a bit, saying her friend has plenty of time to think about getting all the baby stuff she needs. She's only about 2 months pregnant apparently. So hopefully she will forget all about it, she's got a knack for that :haha: If she doesn't forget then I'll use your tips and just say it's been put aside for someone else (because then technically I'm not lying, I'm putting them aside for myself lol!)

Still not ovulated, I had calculated it was either going to be Wednesday, Thursday or Friday. Which meant a Thursday donation will been great regardless of when the egg drops. It will always be within 24 hours or so seeing as I had a donation yesterday too. 

I'm in SUCH a good mood today. You'd think after a morning full of housework which now means the whole house smells of lemon bleach I'd be tired but NOPE :happydance:

xx


----------



## mzswizz

I just woke back up from a nap. My DH and I are painting downstairs and we got half done before we both need to rest. 6 days before AF is due.


----------



## lauraemily17

Got a :bfn: this morning, hardly surprising at 9 DPO! Thought I could see a very very very faint line if I squinted, DH couldn't though!! Looking at it again tonight I have to agree with him. Just wishful thinking on my part I think!!

Hopefully still got plenty of time before AFs due, even if I have a longer LP this month I'll be happy as my body will be going back to normal! Still keeping some hope for a :bfp: though.


----------



## lauraemily17

Just realised that based on the last 2 months AF is due tomorrow and feeling absolutely no sign of her. I usually start getting cramps the night before so hopefully that's at least 1 day extra!! :)


----------



## SpudsMama

Got everything crossed for you Lauraemily17!! xx


----------



## NJAngelAPN

Hi girls, I am officially 1dpo here. Got in BD Sunday, Monday, and Tuesday. DH had to do his semen analysis Saturday, and we went to a friend's house that night, did a little drinking, so we both kinda passed out, LOL. Trying not to focus on TTC this month, more on just getting answers. 
So - today was the post-coital test. So weird, :sex: last night knowing someone was going to look up there today, with the sole purpose of getting mucous. Went by the OV watch, and also did the OPKs...I never get a really good positive on the OPKs, just a faint line. Was worried I didn't read it right. The quickest appointment ever, I love this doctor. Didn't feel a damn thing, he took it right to the lab, and gave me the results right there. So far, this is what we have:
1. Hysterosalphingogram - tubes are open, no obstructions, everything looks good.
2. Semen analysis - 120,000,000 sperm, 74% motility (which is really good) - also means DH does NOT have a testosterone deficiency. 
3. Post-coital test - I read the OPK right according to the MD, cervix was open, he says I probably ovulated last night. But, only a moderate amount of mucous (not great), moderately stretchy (good), and very few sperm moving at all. So, looking like hostile mucous, which means we're very possibly looking at IUI.

Before we make any plans, I still have the endometrial biopsy next Friday, and the following week, labs and ultrasound. Once those are done, we can put everything together and make a plan.

I'm kinda bummed, but at the same time, happy that we're getting answers. Not even going to bother testing this month, will just wait for the biopsy and for AF to show. Onward and upward!


----------



## mzswizz

Good luck to you ladies. I am around 8dpo I have 6 more days before AF so hoping she doesn't come. It's great everyone of you are getting all the answers and donations you need.


----------



## SpudsMama

NJ - I know you've probably already tried this but I'll suggest it anyway... have you ever tried using pre-seed? It's supposed to be exactly like the perfect example of fertile cervical mucus... I'm trying it for the first time this cycle and I've seen loads of good reviews on it from people with hostile cm like you. Just a thought :)

I'm thinking I might be ovulating today, but haven't checked cm yet so I'm only going on my sore right ovary. Have got my second donation in just over two hours. I'll be glad when it's done so I can just sit back and see what happens without having to arrange times and stuff with the donor :haha:

xx


----------



## mzswizz

Good morning ladies. DH just left for work and I am still lying in bed. It's almost 6:30am over here. Having a bad headache right now so just trying to lay down. My sleep wasn't really good. I kept waking up every so often. Hopefully I can get a few more hours of sleep in.

TTC-if you're ovulating today and getting a donation today, then it's perfect timing congrats!! Maybe the april BFP is going to happen for you this time.


----------



## SpudsMama

Just had my second and last donation for this cycle... feeling good about it too... managed to do the insemination within an hour of ejaculation this time so those spermies should've been near to their best :happydance:

Used lots of pre-seed both vaginally and I put some in the SoftCup too just for an added boost for the swimmers :haha: Won't need to take the SoftCup out now until I go to bed in a few hours so there's not much more I can do except for lie down, take it easy today and see what happens in two weeks time! xx


----------



## mzswizz

Yay congrats for you TTC. Sounds like BFP after TWW maybe :thumbup: :happydance:. AF due in 5 days and food has been my best friend lately. I have been eating alot which I hope is because of pregnancy and not AF because then I am going to have to work off all the junk food I have been eating until next ovulation time. But I have been exercising after eating so I guess thats a good thing and help maintain a good size.


----------



## katertots

Whoooohooooooo TTC! Goodluck hunnie :) 

Wizy, hope you get to feeling better today :)

Angel, sounds like your results are all good, thank the good lord above! I use preseed too, I heard it is supposed to help with that :hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

NO AF VISITING WANTED!!! lol I have 5 days left until AF suppose to show. Havent had any cramps whatsoever which I think is a good thing because usually I get cramps a week or few days before she comes so hoping this month is it!!! I must admit that DH and I have been good in the DTD department. Even though most of the times I just feel like either sleeping or eating, I do it anyways. Like yesterday, we were painting and I went to sit down for a little and ended up falling asleep for like a hour or two :sleep: . Then when I woke up my DH was laughing because he was like wow how can you not know you were sleeping and you look soooo beautiful when you sleep so I let him get away with it lol. Then when we took a shower to do a little shopping for puppy food and training pads, I was STARVING!! I was sooo hungry that I ended up literally sitting down in the shower and told him I wasnt feeling good then I got up and told him I'm going to go make me a sandwich before we leave. Of course he wanted one too but instead of making just two one for him and one for me, I made 3..two for me and one for him . I had both within like 3 minutes, if that, and when we got bac home from shopping which took only 15-20 minutes, I cooked salmon and rice and ate that too and I was still hungry. I realy dont know what's going on and hoping its because of pregnancy FXed!! That just reminded me when DH gets home we are heading straight to Krispy Kreme because I want my dozen of glazed doughnuts!! I think if my DH had food on him then I would be in the mood for DTD :haha: .


----------



## katertots

Ohhhh, I will take a chocolate glazed plz :D


----------



## mzswizz

I'm hoping its not PMS that got me like this!!!:growlmad: Chocolate glazed, nevr had that one before so I should try that out. I wonder whats going on with my body.


----------



## katertots

You will have to wait and find out :D


----------



## mzswizz

i know and thats the hard part lol. i have 5 days before AF shows


----------



## katertots

Better keep yourself busy for 5 days :D


----------



## mzswizz

Well we have been doing home improvements lately so thats been occupying my time also i am going to take a test for a county job on monday so thats in my head too. My AF suppose to be here Tuesday but with everything we got to do like home improvements, family coming over, job tests, getting the car back etc, tuesday will hopefully come and go with NO AF in sight


----------



## katertots

Fx for you wizy! Maybe you should go and lay out in the sun, it is sunny there today right ?


----------



## mzswizz

Sunny but cool in temperature


----------



## SpudsMama

mzswizz - the next 5 days will either go REALLY fast or REALLY slow... there's no happy medium when it comes to TTC in my opinion :wacko: :haha:

I just really want to know if I've ovulated today or not... had some odd twinges every now and again, but not as much as what they've been like the last couple of months. I can't check cm properly (which is usually my main indicator of ovulation day because the EWCM clears up) because it's masked by loads of pre-seed and the donor's "stuff" :dohh: The only way I'm going to be able to know is by my temps so if they've not risen tomorrow, then I'm guessing tomorrow will be the big day xx


----------



## mzswizz

Good luck to you TTC! Well i had this sharp pain that had came and gone quick. Thought it could be AF about to happen sooner than i thought but nothing. Checked an online ovulation calendar and it said i should be implanting today but thats IF i ovulated on the 15th! Hoping it was implantation and not signs for AF! Fxed


----------



## NJAngelAPN

I haven't used pre-seed. I'm thinking after I find out the results of everything...it's looking like hostile CM won't be the only problem, he's more worried about my short luteal phase. When he told me he was going to do the endometrial biopsy ten days post-ov, I told him he was going to be cutting it close, as I usually get AF 10 to 11 dpo. He thinks that's going to be a big component. 
I'm trying to get back in the habit of temping, it's hard now that I got out of it! LOL. I miss every third or fourth day...grr.
I'm debating if I want to buy another sensor for the OV watch this coming cycle, or go back to the CBFM. The MD seems to like the OPKs, but I never get a good result, which is why I'm thinking CBFM.
Damn acne is back full force. Why do we always get that ONE BIG pimple in the middle of our face??? It's driving me crazy.


----------



## lauraemily17

3 :bfn:s tried a FRER this morning :(

I expected AF today as started to get a few pains last and the PMS grumpyness started, she hasn't shown though. Generally if she's going to show its always first thing in the morning so looks like its going to be tomorrow now. At least my LP will have been longer this month!


----------



## SpudsMama

So sorry Lauraemily17... although I never count anyone out until AF has shown her ugly face :thumbup:

Well it looks like I ovulated yesterday on CD17. Had a small temp shift, it's not a massive rise, but enough for me to notice it. Went from 97.05 to 97.45.

Had inseminations on CD15 and CD17 so it looks good. They're definitely the best timed donations I've had since I started TTC. Usually donations are too early or too late because ovulation is all over the place sometimes :wacko: It doesn't help that my luteal phase is different every cycle now. It was 12 days to start with, then last month I had a huge jump up to a 15 day LP, and now if AF comes on time it will be 14 days. But AF has always arrived dead on time, giving me a 31 day cycle for months now. 

xx


----------



## mzswizz

NJ-hopefully everything will sort itself out and you will be able to get your BFP after everything is fixed.

Laurae-you can't count yourself out yet until AF shows. I am going to see if AF shows her face on the 29th which of course I am hoping won't show for the next 9 months.

TTC-sounds like the donations were right on time! Congrats! Now that BFP is right around the corner.:thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

Ok this was a freaky situation like seriously. Ok remember how I was telling you ladies that in hoping I implanted yesterday and it was implantation and not AF on her way? Well while my DH and I were in the shower, out of nowhere he asked, "are you spotting or something right now?" I'm like huh?! I was like where did that come from and ladies let me remind you I didn't tell him anything about implantation or what the calendar said. Then he says, "I asked that because I know your scents lol like when you have you're period when you're not on your period etc and it just seems like you must be spotting." I'm like um ok. Ladies I was totally speechless like I had no clue what to say I mean what can you say about that. I was freaking out the whole time and every time I had to pee I had to check to make sure AF didn't come early than expected. Also I had a bad sleep last night could only get a hour or two of sleep but it wasn't because of what DH said it was because I was burning up and I couldn't get a comfortable spot. What do you ladies think?


----------



## SpudsMama

mzswizz - I don't really know what to make of that, it's such a random thing to say :haha: 

Ok, nobody can believe how happy I am today! Because I'm happy with how the donations went? No. Because I'm glad I'm past ovulation and into the two week wait? No. I'm feeling on top of the world just because I finally got to watch Green Day's new live DVD. So happy that I was just sat here, about an hour after it had finished, on my own, in complete silence... and I just burst out laughing for absolutely no reason and couldn't stop for ages. I think that's the closest I've ever been to being drunk :haha: xx


----------



## mzswizz

TTC-I think you are on cloud 9 now :haha:. I have there before and my DH just looks at me crazy. Lol


----------



## lauraemily17

Thanks Ladies.

No AF as yet and my grumpyness seems to have subsided. Still getting some cramps, mostly at the base of my back though which isn't the normal place for me so trying to keep a bit of hope. I'l see what happens in the morning. 

That is a very random thing for your DH to say. I hope if you do start spotting its implantation!!

Loving the happiness TTC! :)


----------



## mzswizz

Laurae-I am hoping that if it is spotting it's implantation too. Seeing that I had it the last time I was assuming it will happen the next time but I will never know. I just hope that I will be getting a BFP instead of AF.


----------



## lauraemily17

FXd for you Mzswizz :)

Another :bfn: but still no :af:!! Even after DTD this morning which tends to bring her on if she's close.

Still getting cramps but still mostly on my lower back and a few in my tummy. The wiredest thing is my temp, which shot back up this morning. Its the highest it's has ever been before!!! I'm trying to to be rational and prepare myself for AF but can't help but get a little hopeful now, which I know is dangerous cause I'll be so upset when she arrives :( I HATE this waiting game. The last few days really are the worst!! :growlmad:


----------



## SpudsMama

Lauraemily17 - maybe 12dpo is still a bit too early for you? Test again at 14dpo if AF hasn't shown up by then :thumbup:

My temps are weird... I ovulated on Thursday, and my temp went up to 97.45 on Friday. But today (2dpo) my temp dropped right down to 96.80. I thought that was quite weird so I did it again ten minutes later, after lying still in bed and it had gone up to 97.20. Which one was more accurate do you think? I did get up three hours before I took my temp to get the hamster cage out of my bedroom... she was doing my head in biting the metal bars of the cage :wacko: xx


----------



## lauraemily17

thanks TTC, I am going to wait until 14dpo now and hoope for the best. At least then I can have a proper lie in tomorrow (other than to temp) without getting up to test than spending 5 minutes quinting at the tes trying to see a line!!

I've had that happen with my temps before, i redid it because it was lower than I expected and it didn't seem to be very long before bleeping. I put it doen to the thermometer playing up.

You have a hamster!! :) I had hamsters growing up and when we were in Pets at home the other week I saw some baby hamsters, soooo cute! Tried to persuade DH to get one but he wasn't having any of it! :( Prob for the best though seeing as we have a cat!


----------



## SpudsMama

Yeah I haven't had her for very long... a few weeks now I think. She usually stays in the box room, but for some reason last night I decided to put her cage on my desk in my room. And really regretted it later :haha: She's my fourth, I had three when I was a kid. The first two were great but the third was pure evil, which put me off getting another one until now :haha:

I'm feeling better about this morning's BBT now I've been googling... something called a fallback temp or something like that :shrug: Where at 2 or 3 dpo the temp drops, then goes straight back up again the next day. Panic over... I thought maybe I hadn't ovulated yet :wacko: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Good morning ladies. I never had a hamster because my parents wouldn't let me and my DH don't even want to see them. But I had dogs ever since I was a baby so hats what I grew up with. Around 11dpo today and 3 days left until AF arrived. Haven't tested at all yet because I sent to wait until AF is atleast 1 day late. So hopefully she doesn't show on the 29th nor for 9 months. Also I noticed tainted/quick pain here and here but nothing really to say it is AF coming. And out the blue my nose just started to run. I'm not sick or anything and I just started having a runny nose.

Laurae-I agree with TTC. You should wait until 14dpo to test again if AF still hasn't showed up. I'm not really having any cramps just on and off tainted or quick pains and then that's it. Fxed for you.

TTC-hopefully this is the BFP for you this time. Fxed for you and your BFP in April. I did an edd just to see if I was pregnant where I would be and it said dec. 6. Which is 3 days before my friend bday and it's another December baby like me. Hoping for a BFP.


----------



## SpudsMama

mzswizz - I always go on a due date calculator after a donation to see when I'd be due and mine is 15th/16th December... I've got my Grandad's birthday on the 14th, my baby cousin's on the 15th as well as Christmas. Love it!! :haha: xx


----------



## mzswizz

I got my dad on nov. 25th if I did get pregnant on my lp and I deliver before my due date, my friend dec. 9th, my godsister dec. 27th, mines dec.28th and my mom's dec. 30th and my dh's brother and his wife is in December also.


----------



## mzswizz

Well ladies 3 days before AF is due and caved in and took a HPT. Around 11dpo and it was..........BFN . Well now I just got to wait for AF to arrive now since I'm not pregnant. On to the next cycle I guess.


----------



## SpudsMama

mzswizz - it's like I said to Lauraemily17... you're not out until AF arrives. 11 dpo is very early to get a positive yet. Wait until you're 14 dpo and test again if the witch hasn't shown her face by then :thumbup: 

:hugs: xx


----------



## mzswizz

AF is due in 3 days so it will be 14dpo maybe. I am just starting to lose hope kind of though.


----------



## mzswizz

Can someone please enlighten me on why I have loads of cream white cm 3 days before AF is due and I haven't even taken my vitamins or eat anything because I been in bed all day.


----------



## lauraemily17

Creamy CM is a very good pregnancy symptom, in fact if it's yellowy it's even better!! It's something I've had for about a week, sometimes more than others but definately there and it's something which is keeping my hopes up!!

I've been having proper af pains now on and off all evening, now I'm home though they're more off, just the back ache which has been relentless for the past 4 days now. We've been out with my SIL and BIL tonight, we haven't been out together, just the 4 of us before so it's been lots of fun. Had what appears to be another symptom though. I went to the toilet 5 times against everyone elses once within 2 hours!!! I do have a pretty weak bladder and tend to go more than everyone else anyhow but never this noticeable. My DH was actually texting me while I was in the loo to make sure I was ok!!!

I really don't know what to think any more. I can't help but feel a bit hopeful but at the same time I don't want to get my hopes up and then be really sad when AF does turn up!!

Mzswizz. If we both get a :bfp: this month I think our due date will be almost the same!! :)


----------



## mzswizz

Laurae-yay then we can be bump buddies if we both get BFPs. Ok I went to the bathroom and I know I said I am not going to symptom spot by I noticed it came out like I was pushing out my DH ejaculation sorry tmi. I looked like what in the world. Then I wiped it was all wet and stuff I just didn't understand what was going on. I'm just like you. I dont want to get my hopes up and AF arrives so I am very nervous. I was freaking out because of the cm especially since we haven't had sex in like two days.


----------



## lauraemily17

that's what i've been like. I do naturally get a far bit of CM but there have been times this week when I have felt a gush and had to run to the toilet!! When it's clear I tend to put it down to BD even the day after but it's been a very different colour and texture over the past month. I try and tell myself not to read anything into it but I want a baby soooooo badly I just can't help it!! 

It would be so good to be bump buddies. I sometimess have a nosey around the 1st trimester forum and long to be able to join in!!


----------



## mzswizz

When you want a baby so bad you will look into everything because I know I do. I bossy around BFP announcements and pregnancy test gallery. Oh how I want to be able to put up a BFP announcement and show my BFP and go into the pregnancy forum. It'll be cool if we go from TTC buddies to bump buddies. Hoping for BFPs. FXed for us. Come on baby dust!


----------



## SpudsMama

I've never been able to class creamy cm as a pregnancy symptom because it's something I always get from 1dpo right up to the day AF starts. But mine is always like the colour of milk and it increases right before the witch arrives. I agree with Lauraemily17, I think if it's more yellow than white it's a really good sign. The pregnancy countdown website classes yellow cm as a symptom :thumbup:

3dpo today and I think yesterdays temp was definitely a fallback because today it's gone back to normal. Although I have noticed the last two cycles I've been temping, my pre-ov and post-ov temps aren't that different. My typical temp pre-ov is 96.80 and my typical post-ov is 97.33. On my chart there's hardly any difference. When I look at everyone else's charts, there's always a massive climb and they're clearly biphasic. If I didn't know what was normal for me I'd think I wasn't ovulating going on my temps alone :haha: Luckily I know I am so I'm not freaking out :haha:

xx


----------



## mzswizz

Good foryou TTC. Last night I had a vivid dream. I took a HPT and it came back BFN. then I waited another day and took another one (the same brands I have in reality) and it was a BFP. in my dream I was crying jumping for joy etc and I was about to take a mid stream test by then I woke up. It felt soo real.


----------



## SpudsMama

omg mzswizz, you nearly gave me a heart attack then... I read about your BFP without seeing the bit about the vivid dream and thought it was real :haha: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Lol sorry TTC. I hope the dream turns into reality for me. I am 12dpo today. In 2 days AF should be arriving. I am totally nervous because I have high hopes but then again I don't because I don't want to get my hopes up :dohh:.


----------



## lauraemily17

13 DPO and stil no AF! :) Stuck to the advice you ladies gave and didn't test this morning. 

Its been a long time since I've got to 13 dpo so if nothing more at least my LP has lengthened. Don't know if its to do with the progesterone cream but I'm definaetly going to keep using it!

Still got the same cramps, been about 4 days now of being convinced AF will arrive the next day. We'll see what tomorrow brings!


----------



## SpudsMama

Lol I know what you mean... I'm only 3dpo and already trying to keep my hopes down :dohh: xx


----------



## SpudsMama

Lauraemily17 - That sounds very promising! I'm always hearing of pregnant women being convinced AF is around the corner! :happydance: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Laurae-so excited for you testing tomorrow. AF is due to arrive in 2 days. I am thinking AF is going to come. It's just that feeling I have. Before I was like ok maybe I can be pregnant but now I'm like okay it's going to be AF. I don't know I just feel that way. I had cramps here and there in my around my lower abdomen but none on my ovary sides so who knows but I think I'm out this cycle.


----------



## lauraemily17

You never know mzswizz, don't count yourself out just yet. I do know what you mean though.

My cramps are feeling much more like normal AF ones tonight so feeling a lot less hopeful now than I have the past few days. I almost want to go bed now just so the morning comes quicker and I can know for definate!! TTC doesn't half seem to make me feel like I'm wishing my life away each month!!


----------



## mzswizz

I told my DH AF is due in 2 days and he just looked at me and said it's not going to come. I was like ummm ok lol


----------



## SpudsMama

The way I see it is neither of you are out until the witch turns up :thumbup:

I swear to God I'm so bloated tonight... I look about 6 months pregnant!! :haha: Probably doesn't help that I've not stopped eating all day... Good job I'm only 3dpo so I'm not freaking out and claiming they're pregnancy symptoms :dohh: :haha:

Tons of baby dust to all of us :happydance: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Just DTD with DH not too lon ago well tried to but really couldn't because I was in complete pain. Like it felt like I was a virgin ouch. He couldn't go far because it was hurting me bad and he wasnt trying to hurt me so we stopped. He is like I seriously think you are pregnant. But only time will tell.


----------



## lauraemily17

:witch: got me :(


----------



## SpudsMama

:cry: Lauraemily17, I had a good feeling about you as well... FX'd ready for next month though :thumbup: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

How's it going for you today mzswizz? Any signs of AF showing her ugly face?

4dpo today... nothing new to report :shrug: Still too early... I don't pay too much attention to "symptoms" anymore (or at least I don't associate them with pregnancy) until 7dpo, because then I can say that implantation _could've_ happened by now so maybe it's not all in my head. 

Baby dust :hugs: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Awww laurae the witch decided to show. Well there's always next month!!! FXed for you.

TTC- I have no signs saying AF is coming. If I have cramps, they're gas cramps. Excited and impatient me took a test and I could've thought that I saw the faintest line ever. But I think my mind is playing tricks on me and I'm trying to see what's not there. I didn't use fmu and I didn't even use enough urine. Yea I know silly me right. Well all I can do is wait for tomorrow and see what happens. My DH keeps saying she don't come tomorrow test!! Lol he is worse than me. The only think I can say is since yesterday my uterus hurts and I can't really even DTD because that hurts and I have no clue why.


----------



## SpudsMama

mzswizz - Yeah I agree with your OH, if AF is still a no show tomorrow morning... TEST!! It's not often I'm a POAS pusher :haha:

I really really really want you to get your BFP because for some reason I've been convinced for the past couple of cycles that we're both going to get pregnant in the same month. No idea why and I'm probably completely wrong but there's no harm done is there :winkwink: xx


----------



## mzswizz

TTC-You are right there will be no harm done and it will be so cool if that happened. The faintest line was all in my head because i checked again and dont see anything. So i will take it as BFN. Hoping these BFNs turns into BFP and not AF.


----------



## SpudsMama

5dpo today and still bloated. Uterus has been feeling rock hard for the last two days but I can't possibly attribute that to pregnancy because implantation won't have happened yet if I have caught. Bring on 7dpo when I can officially let myself symptom spot properly!! :haha:

How's you today mzswizz? Any news? xx


----------



## mzswizz

No AF and BFN for me.


----------



## SpudsMama

Don't count yourself out just yet then! :hugs: xx


----------



## mzswizz

I used the Answer brand. I thnk i could e pregnant tho and dh agrees.


----------



## lauraemily17

fingers crossed for you mzswizz, I really hope it's your month :)


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks. I hope so too!!!


----------



## katertots

FX!!!


----------



## SpudsMama

Well I've officially got my full set of regular post-ov symptoms that I get every month a few days after ovulation which I don't automatically assume are pregnancy related...

"Double Boob" (full/heavy breasts), bloating, twinges/pressure lower abdomen, acne breakout :cry: and ever so slighty weepy (says the woman who burst into tears when I saw a cute baby on Neighbours :blush: 

How's you Katertots?? :flower: xx


----------



## mzswizz

No AF still thank goodness. I hope it means BFP. also when I saw the negative on the test, I received a phone call from my sister. She has a 3 month old son and just found out she is pregnant again!! Both of us were in shock. Hopefully I get my BFP soon. I think I was more sad because I wanted to be the one calling my sister to say in pregnant instead of the other way around. We shall see what god has in store.


----------



## SpudsMama

Wow, she is going to be one busy lady in a few months time! :wacko: Congratulations on being an Aunty again!! :happydance:

Remember - "Good things come to those who wait"... it's been my mantra ever since I hit the "TTC for 6 months" mark :thumbup: You never know, you could end up being bump buddies with your sister! 

xx


----------



## katertots

Hey TTC, im doing good. I am tired as its almost the end of the day now. 9dpo and today I have had sore throat, slight headache on and off, low backache thats mild.

Wont get my hopes up, but obv I am hoping. LOL! How about you hun?


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks TTC and yeah I know I have to be patient. I keep telling myself that but im not listening lol


----------



## SpudsMama

mzswizz - yeah I know what you mean... it's easier said than done to stay patient, but we have no choice anyway :haha:

katertots - yeah I'm doing great thanks... not really stressing at all this cycle and everything has seemed to run perfectly which makes a change! :haha: 5dpo today... two days to go before I can let myself really symptom spot and get into the whole 2ww obsession :happydance: Your symptoms sound very promising! I just seem to get the same old aches and pains every month lol 

xx


----------



## mzswizz

Ugh I got to stop looking at the test. Even though a line is forming and I know it's an evap. My DH like it looks pink though I'm like it's still an evap because it came after the time limit. We just got to see.


----------



## katertots

Post a pic so we can tell you what we see :D


----------



## mzswizz

Morning ladies. Well no sign of AF so far yay!! I have been having sharp quick pains shoot through my lower back and sides. Also no cramps on my ovary sides but slight cramps by my navel and in lower abdomen area. Also lots of gas tmi. Also if I am pregnant, I am 5 weeks 2 days. I am going to wait until Saturday to do another test if AF don't arrive. My DH is just as bad as I am because after the time limit, he looked at the test and was like,"babes there is a 2nd line!" I'm like it's most likely an evap because it came after the time limit. He said but it's real faint and it looks like it has color. If it was an evap you couldn't see it on this test because I saw the line when the urine was going past it was very white so it can't be an evap and your period is late!! I was like we will see honey lol. Now I know why I married him lol


----------



## SpudsMama

6dpo today and I've just noticed over the last couple of days my temp has sky rocketed. A LOT higher than what it usually is during my LP. Don't know whether that's a sign seeing as yesterday I kept getting twinges and some light pressure in my lower abdomen. But I'm not pinning my hopes on it being implantation related, I should think it's still too early for that yet. I've felt twinges before between 5 and 7dpo but the temp rise is new. 

mzswizz - There's no point looking at a test when the time limit is up because the result just isn't accurate enough. But what I would advise is if you do see a bit of a line after the time limit, just test again the next day with FMU. If there's a line again I'd start getting excited, but if there isn't just dismiss it as an evap. Anything new happening today?? :hugs: xx


----------



## SpudsMama

Oops... didn't see you'd already posted :haha: xx


----------



## mzswizz

TTC-sounds like you may be getting your BFP this cycle!! I already took it as an evap but it was my DH who was fighting me about it lol. I will wait until Saturday if AF still doesn't come. It's weird because for the first time I don't feel as if AF is going to come. Also only have twinges in my lower abdomen. I only feel things in my lower abdomen sides and back but not on the ovary sides which is weird. Even my DH said he don't think AF is going to come. For the second time he was right. I told him my AF is due on the 29th he said it's not going to come and well it didn't. Let's just hope it's pregnancy related.


----------



## SpudsMama

Well I'm always hearing that pregnant women are convinced that AF is on her way around the time she's due, then it goes away a little later. Which adds up for you, seeing as her due date has been and gone and you're feeling better about it. FX'd for both of us! I've just read about a load of women who implanted at 5dpo which would be when I did going by my temps. There's been no dip, just two big spikes at 5 and 6dpo. Getting the twinges again as I type. Starting to let myself obsess properly now!! :haha: xx


----------



## mzswizz

That's great. I knew you could implant earlier than 7 days because I read somewhere that it can be between 6-12 days. Also, yes I was sooo feeling like she was coming. I had cramps here and there but nothing serious so I had pads in the purse and all waiting but she didn't come so I was shocked. Even now she still hasn't come. Also my DH would let me know if I am about to have my AF because when we DTD he says it will feel different inside like sharp as if it's shedding then that same day or next day AF would show but he says it feels normal. Also I sat up and used my middle finger to figure out the cp and I noticed inside is super moist soft and is real high.


----------



## SpudsMama

Soft and high is a good sign of a pregnant cervix! Low and firm is when you should start to think AF is on her way. Although for some reason mine always goes super soft, almost squidgey, when AF is hours away. It's the only time I get a soft cervix... even when I'm ovulating it's medium in texture :shrug: xx


----------



## mzswizz

I am happy and anxious for us. Omg what if we are both pregnant?! Then you're feeling would be right!! We will be pregnant the same time!! I'm excited. I checked my cervix before and it didn't feel like this before. The weird thing is I can stick my finger in there and still not reach it. It's like whoa!! Lol


----------



## SpudsMama

Mine's never like that, I have to class it as low when I can barely get my finger in there and the rest of the time it's a bit higher but I can still easily reach it so it's classed as medium on TCOYF. It's never been so high I can't touch it before. 

Yeah I'm convinced and have been since just after you joined this thread that we were going to get our BFP's on the same cycle. But now I've actually said it I bet it won't happen and I'll feel stupid :haha: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Lol. Soo weird. It's crazy though every time you had your AF I had mines and now you were able to get your donations right on time and I just DTD whenever DH wanted too. Your temp rised and my AF is late!! I think we are going to get our BFPs!!


----------



## SpudsMama

When I just read your post a massive smile spread across my face and my friend says I looked a bit like a crazy person... but seriously, any woman who is TTC _is_ crazy!! :haha: Letting myself get excited now!! :happydance: xx


----------



## mzswizz

I am smiling too!!! I was just on the phone with my DH talking about how he was right when he said my AF wasn't going to come! He was like to be honest I had a feeling you were pregnant ever since you're friend told you she was pregnant. I just want to yell to the world MY AF IS LATE!!! Lol hoping this is the month for us. Then we can be bump buddies yay


----------



## SpudsMama

This next week can't go quick enough... I have to keep reminding myself I'm only 6dpo and I've still got about 8 days to go until AF is due. Time is going soooo slow this cycle!! xx


----------



## mzswizz

I know exactly how you feel. Wait until you reach that 3 day mark lol. Every day I was like come on time fly by already lol. Now it's the day past my AF and I have to wait until next Tuesday to test which means 6 days of waiting again. I am going to test every tuesday and see what happens. Hopefully no AF will show and I will get a BFP in 6 days!!! I was kind of down when I got a BFN yesterday because I was like isn't my levels suppose to be high enough if I am pregnant? The last time I was pregnant I found out at like 4 weeks. So seeing that it is 5 weeks going on 6 and bfn I think maybe it's just a late AF. then I thought but wait it took from April to June for my HCG levels to go to 0 so I still have hope. It's not over until I get either a BFP or AF mostly rooting for BFP lol


----------



## SpudsMama

Yeah but I bet there's a lot of women out there who take longer to get a positive result on a test... could you find a more sensitive brand?

I just want tomorrow to come to see if I get another temp rise!! :haha: xx


----------



## mzswizz

I made a thread to see of women missed AF got BFNs and ended up pregnant. One women said that she didn't know until she was around 6-8 weeks. Another said her cycles are usually 28-33 days and she kept getting BFNs and just got a BFP at cd40. So I have hope.


----------



## SpudsMama

7dpo today and temp hasn't increased but has stayed right up there at the same level!! :happydance: As long as it's doesn't drop I'm happy :thumbup:

I'm letting myself get back into symptom spotting now and so far there's not much difference to my non-successful cycles. Slightly tender breasts, twinges and bloating, although I will say this month's bloating is worse than usual. The only thing that really stands out is the BBT. 

Any signs of the witch mzswizz? xx


----------



## mzswizz

Morninnnnnnnngggggggg :haha:! I'm feeling great today!! TTC yay you can finally symptom spot now ready to stalk your symptoms lol. Still no sign of AF arriving but I noticed that I am now constipated and all I have is gas. Also twinges in my lower abdomen here and there. Every time I go to the bathroom, I look down and it's whitish yellowish cm going in the toilet (tmi). Then when I wipe the same on tp whew :happydance:. I am now on cd38 and I'm thinking about sneaking a test in around 3 hrs or so just to see if there's a faint line or not. I'm not going to use the answer brand but will go and buy a dollar store test. I woke up sick to my stomach and couldn't use the bathroom only gas. The constipation started around Tuesday afternoon so it's been like almost 3 days. I mean it just like stopped I was like um ok. So I'm pretty happy feeling like we are going to get our BFPs. Also I just got an upsetting text from my best friend. She found out she was pregnant a few weeks ago and I talked her out of getting an abortion and now she told me that her boyfriend broke up with her!! He tried all this timeto get her pregnant and now he broke up with her what a deadbeat!! Hopefully I am pregnant so atleast she will have someone to go through this experience with.


----------



## SpudsMama

That guy sounds like a complete loser (a harsher word came to mind but I'm on a public forum here :haha:). But you're right in thinking she'll have someone to share the experience with if (or should I say _when_) you get your BFP!! Sooo excited for you!!

I'm with you on the constipation thing, only started this morning. Mine isn't as bad as yours, but then you're over a week ahead of me...TMI ALERT... I have managed to "go" but now I've got on/off pulling in my lower abdomen. I'm guessing the two are related in some way. The only reason I can say I'm constipated is because I found it difficult to bear down, my stomach is really tender.

AND I can officially say I have a HIGH cervix, and it's soft too :happydance: I couldn't believe that after we talked yesterday about mine only ever being medium height at the most. Lots of creamy cm as well but that's nothing new for me to be honest. It's always there except for AF and ovulation. 

Here's my list of symptoms on Countdown to Pregnancy:

Bloating
Pressure (Lower Abdomen)
Twinges
Breasts feel Heavy/Full
Tender Breasts
Weepy
Constipation
Increased Cervical Fluid

The top two have been listed as "Very Common" with a little gold star next to them which I love :haha:

Wow, have I written an essay or what :blush: xx


----------



## mzswizz

I know the feeling I had pain in my lower abdomen when I had to "go" also. But I was finally able to "go" now. I thought I was going to have to contact my doctor if it lasted longer becuase that's not good. The words to describe him I can't even put. Going to test around 2 hrs from now. I guess I keep checking for AF because I dont really have any symptoms.


----------



## SpudsMama

I'm officially bored of 7dpo... bring on 8dpo so I can see my next temp :haha: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Lol I got less than 45 minutes before testing!! I'm excited but my stomach dropped down because I'm so nervous. I feel that it's a 50/50 for BFP or bfn. AF 2 days late no sign of her thank goodness and result of test unknown lol


----------



## SpudsMama

I'm nervous for you and I'm thousands of miles away! :haha:

I hope you get your BFP but if it's still a BFN it doesn't matter... No AF is a good thing :thumbup: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks. I know there is still hope if no AF if I do get a BFN. so I'm staying positive.


----------



## SpudsMama

So have you tested yet then?? xx


----------



## mzswizz

Yes just sneaked a peek and it looks like another bfn.


----------



## SpudsMama

Like we said earlier... No AF is a good sign. Maybe your body is just taking longer to get to the right level of HCG to be recognised on a test :hugs: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah you're right. I held the test up to the light and it looked like a super faint line but who knows. I just have to wait until Tuesday.


----------



## SpudsMama

Ok, let's make an arrangement. I'll be 12dpo on Tuesday so as long as neither of our AF's show up we can test on the same day. I don't think 12dpo is too early to start testing, or at least that's what I'm telling myself :haha: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Sounds perfect. I won't do anymore testing until Tuesday. 12dpo is good for testing because many women got their BFPs on 10dpo.


----------



## SpudsMama

Yeah, I've already got the urge to POAS and at 7dpo there's no way it'll be a BFP. I'm normally quite patient with testing so as long as I have a set day in mind to take the first HPT I'll be able to hang on. Just got to play the waiting game now :wacko:

Oh and by the way... getting very mild cramping in lower abdomen, bit AF style but nowhere near as strong or long lasting. 

xx


----------



## mzswizz

I been having that same feeling also. And gas, oh and don't get me started on these quick pains that shoot through the side of my lower back.


----------



## SpudsMama

Does your lower abdomen feel hard to touch? My stomach is really bloated, but the area in between my stomach and my crotch is almost rock solid. I can feel it more when I'm standing up, but it still feels tight when sitting too xx


----------



## mzswizz

When I stand up it kind of feels hard but when I sit down it's kind of mushy lol.


----------



## mzswizz

Just found out my friend is pregnant with twins. Also I got a terrible headache. I just wished I could know if I am pregnant or not. The wait is killing me but I know to just put my trust in God because he knows what is good for me. I just feel like going to sleep right now. I am just going through alot of emotions right now. Looked at a calendar and if I am pregnant I would be 5 wks 2 days. I was starting to think that maybe I'm not pregnant if I'm 5 weeks. I just don't know what to think. Ugh women and our emotions!!!


----------



## SpudsMama

Urgh, I feel so out this month already and it's only 8dpo. I had a HUGE temp drop this morning, by a whole degree. I know it could be classed as an implantation dip but I'm not feeling it for some reason. 

Twins, she's so lucky!! Was she TTC or did it just happen?

You're way ahead of me... I'd only be 3 weeks 3 days if I get my BFP xx


----------



## mzswizz

TTC-you know the saying..you're not out until the witch shows her face! He could've possibly been implantation for you. It's possible I think it can happen 6-12dpo so you have a chance. For my friend it just happen. They weren't fruit because she said she not ready for children..so I'm like hellooooo then don't have unprotected sex :dohh:. So now she has double the work. Day 3 and no AF still yay. Yesterday I went to babies r us with my sister and 3 month old nephew. She was talking about her new pregnancy and then she kept asking me are you pregnant are you pregnant? I'm like why she's like because you are really forgetting the simplest things. I think you are pregnant. So I just smiled and said I don't know. She's like I bet you are lol. Only time will tell. Yay it's almost Tuesday. 3 days and then day 4 will be Tuesday yay yay yay! The witch better not show up or I am going to double bolt chain and block my house lol.


----------



## SpudsMama

Yep, I have to agree with your DH and sister... I have a very good feeling about you this month! :happydance:

Right now I'm leaning more towards this drop in temps and patch of EWCM to be the secondary estrogen surge. I've had one before at about the same time of the cycle and recognise the signs. Except this month's dip is a LOT lower than the one I had last time. 

It could be an implantation dip and I'm not fully counting myself out yet, but if I had to put money on either AF or BFP, I'd go for AF xx


----------



## mzswizz

I would say BFP for you hun. You have a higher chance than I do because you know exactly when you ovulated. I have to just have sex and hope we caught the egg lol. Don't give up to AF just yet. I'm a good example. Remember all my BFNs and me saying waiting for AF..AF is going to come and now look AF is 3 days late and no sign of any difference in cm except it's more as if I just finished DTD with DH. So just waiting for Tuesday. Where's our BFPs at?! Lol


----------



## SpudsMama

I know, I want Tuesday to hurry up!! :haha: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Lol I know. Well atleast we can occupy our time and then BAM Tuesday will be here lol. Tomorrow, I am going to spend time with my friend while my DH goes on a guy's night out for the 1st time in years. Then Sunday will be church and probably finish painting and then Monday I don't know most likely DTD oh and it's my sister birthday :dohh:. Then TUESDAY TIME!!


----------



## SpudsMama

Getting some mild cramping today, mostly around the rock hard area of my abdomen I told you about yesterday, and around my lower back. It's not painful, just noticeable. I never get cramping in my back. Ever. 

xx


----------



## mzswizz

I have had a headache since 1 this morning. I got cramps in the mid-lower abdomen and pain in my lower back. Every time I touch my lower abdomen, I have to go pee lol.


----------



## SpudsMama

I don't think I've got a single symptom that's strong or very painful. They are all just noticeable and very mild. But I guess 8dpo is still early xx


----------



## katertots

Good morning ladies :) I just woke up and my temp went up at 12dpo, test says neg but all the symptoms say yes. So im gonna go get a frer as I was testing with a wondfo. I had possible IC 10-11dpo so it may not be soon enough. 

I see you are both doing well, thank the good lord above. :hugs:

Wizzy did you ever get those kristy kremes?

TTC, your symptoms sound so promising!!! GL!

Heres to a BFP for all of us!


----------



## mzswizz

TTC-I just started gettin sharp pains on my bbs. Most of the pains are mild and noticeable also. Pains and cramps in different areas from AF. hoping it's a sign for BFP on Tuesday.

Kater-yes we did. We actually got two dozen and they are all gone lol. Hoping you get your BFP. AF is now 3 days late and I'm thinking she not arriving any time soon which I am hoping. Been getting BFNs though so going to wait until Tuesday to test again because it will make it a week late.


----------



## katertots

Hmmmmmm. I wonder what is going on with you wizzy? I have been lurking reading for the last couple days but since I have not felt like talking much I didnt say anything. Did you tyr the chocolate glazzed?


----------



## mzswizz

I did not try them but next time...and there will be a next time lol...I will try them.


----------



## katertots

That sounds so yummy.......


----------



## mzswizz

Now I am so hungry.


----------



## katertots

Ill be right over with 2 doz! lol


----------



## mzswizz

Lol if only that was possible.


----------



## SpudsMama

Omg food... my appetite has gone through the roof these last few days. And now I want doughnuts :dohh:

Everything sounds good for you Katertots! :happydance: When is your AF due? xx


----------



## mzswizz

I randomly want a burger lol. I ended up testing today and it was a BFN.


----------



## SpudsMama

Lol glad it's not just me who's getting massive urges to POAS, although I haven't snapped... _yet!_ I'm not what you'd call a POAS addict though, if I was I'd have used the couple of IC I have under my bed days ago :haha: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Lol I have a taste for breadsticks cheeseburger and popcorn!! I had a slice of pizza 3 breadsticks and now eating a bowl of popcorn. No cheeseburger yet though. Yeah I am an impatient person I noticed when it comes to testing.


----------



## SpudsMama

The appetite thing is weird for me... usually I barely eat during the day. No breakfast, a late lunch and then an evening meal. No snacking whatsoever. 

But these last few days (can't remember when it started) I've been eating all three main meals. As well as dessert and countless snacks. Usually I eat my dinner at about 8pm, and that used to mean I couldn't eat anything for about 3 hours beforehand, because of being too full to bother with a proper meal. But now I can eat anything at any time of the day and still have a massive dinner. Yesterday I ate so fast it felt like I was inhaling the food! :haha: It's not that I feel empty, I just crave more food. Nothing in particular though.

My lower abdomen (below the navel) still feels hard. It's as if I'm tensing the muscle, except I'm not doing it consciously and it's not uncomfortable at all. But my stomach is just fat and bloated, like a balloon :blush: xx


----------



## mzswizz

My abdomen only feels like that when I finish eating something it doesn't even have to be a big meal. But I have noticed that around my uterus part it looks bloated like my stomach.


----------



## SpudsMama

9dpo and my temp has shot right back up!! :happydance: It's not level with my high temps before the dip, it's .2 degrees off but oh well, maybe it'll carry on rising yet. 

Having major hot flashes when I first wake up and after any big meal. Just feel warm in general. Still getting mild pressure and a bit of cramping around my lower abdomen. Was getting a strong poking sensation in my right side last night for ages. I woke up and my first thought was of food. :haha: Boobs are tender but only when I'm running up the stairs or I'm pushing on them. Same with sensitive nipples, only when touched. Also keep getting some twinges underneath my rib cage. 

Why won't this 2ww go faster?!?!?! xx


----------



## mzswizz

TTC-sounds good on your end. FXed for a BFP for both of us. Hey I just noticed it's 3 more days until April 5th yay!!! Still no sign of AF and don't want to test because I am tired of seeing BFNs. I just don't understand if AF is going to be late then why is it late? But I got to keep faith because it's not over until AF shows which I totally doubt because cp has not changed at all. Didn't even drop low so who knows. Also cm didn't change neither it is still white. Which is a good thing because I am not trying to see pink or red lol. I get mild cramps here and there nothing serious, gas, lots of cm, food cravings (don't get me started on those) and hunger...I am always hungry now. Thinking of what I am going to eat the next day lol, super dry mouth (drunk a gallon of water by myself in half a day and was still thirsty) and now I got to pee at exactly every hour or so.

Good morning ladies, last night was the best because I finally got my burger yay lol. My DH took me to CharHut for the first time in my life and it was so good. I had put pickles lettuce mayo ketchup and barbecue sauce on my burger and my DH was like ummm i don't care what those negative tests say because you're body is saying otherwise lol. All we can do is wait and see now. Come on BFP where are you hiding and why...


----------



## SpudsMama

Sounds good for you... there's no way AF is showing up in your house anytime soon! :haha:

I keep getting cramps after a bowel movement. I noticed it yesterday but it was barely noticeable. Today they were stronger, although not too painful that I couldn't cope. I've tried looking online to see if it's common in early pregnancy but can't find much. 

xx


----------



## mzswizz

I felt it too!! I noticed it right after. I had to make sure AF didn't start today lol I was going to freak but it was just cramps and they are going away.


----------



## SpudsMama

Luckily I didn't freak out that much, AF is still days away for me yet :haha:

Cervix has dropped to low and firm. Still getting creamy cm but that's the norm for me. I don't pay too much attention to my CP though, so I'm not bawling into my pillow! :haha: xx


----------



## mzswizz

TTC-lol. I don't really use cp either but I was just curious so I checked and was shocked to can't even feel it and also only see white cm and no hint of bleeding at all.


----------



## missdudley17

ok well hear is my story me and my boyfreind didnt get to see each other before he left so he had left me a cup outside with a lid on it with his sperm in it before he left when i got home i looked on the web to see how to put it in me i woke up the next morning and i had pains on my left side now their kinda in the middle of my stomach they come now and then i no it sounds crazy but the sperm was only outside for at the most 8 mins and when you ship sperm its cold with ice packs and when men take their sperm to the docs to get tested they can leave it in a cup for 30 mins so i really think all the sperm didnt die but hear is the thing this happen 2 days after ovulation so has anybody gotten pregnant after they had stopped ovulating?


----------



## mzswizz

Missdudley-do you know exactly when you ovulated? Usually it is a chance when it is around the day before or the day after ovulation. Eggs can be fertilized with 24-48 hrs I think.


----------



## SpudsMama

missdudley17 - Judging from the pains you were having I'd say you ovulated the day after you inserted the sperm. That sounds a lot like the ovulation pains I get. Mainly on the one side and then radiates across to the centre. 8 minutes should be ok as long as the lid was on, the cup was sterile and it wasn't too warm or too cold. Body temperature is best. Whenever my donor has to transport his sperm to me, he carries the tub in his pocket to keep it as healthy as possible. And anything within an hour is fine. 

Ok, very faint nausea is setting in now. It's not that bad and it goes away as soon as I have a snack. I'm sitting here now, last time I ate was about 1.5 hours ago, and I'm already feeling a little sicky. Currently waiting for my Mum to arrive with a yummy KFC in tow! :haha: And just got out the bath, towelled myself dry and I swear I put my boobs under torture! It felt like they'd been bruised all over. 

xx


----------



## mzswizz

TTC-sounds like somebody is going to get a BFP Tuesday!!! Ok quick question...since I am 4 days late and if AF was going to arrive then would an OPK be negative like no lines at all?


----------



## SpudsMama

From what I've read on other forums, OPK's can go either way in the two week wait. Some people use them as EPT's, although they're mostly inaccurate. They can't be relied on too heavily, because they're not designed to detect a pregnancy. But I'm guessing if AF was just around the corner it'd be negative. 

Getting annoying mild cramping high up on my left side now. Nowhere near the ovary. Same place I had the twinges and poking sensations last night.

xx


----------



## mzswizz

I had those same cramps too. Its like they wont go away! This is how my OPK i just took looks....
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20110402_101732.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## SpudsMama

Very strange... take a HPT!! xx


----------



## mzswizz

I want to soooo bad but I want to wait until Tuesday for sure because I have two left!!! Plus seeing how that line looks makes me think I should wait just so if I am pregnant, my hcg will have a chance to build up some more.


----------



## SpudsMama

That's true... I admire your patience! :haha: Tuesday is going to be such a good day for you!! xx


----------



## mzswizz

TTC-Thanks even though in my head I'm looking like this :brat: I want to :test: lol. I am trying to stay strong and this OPK just gave me hope. I just cant stop staring at it hoping this is what our HPTs is going to look like on Tuesday!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## SpudsMama

Seriously can't wait for Tuesday. You should've seen how fast I ate that KFC. I had two full sized meals. Two burgers, two lots of fries, 6 chicken strips and two ice creams. And it all lasted for about 7 minutes according to my friend :haha: That's got to be a world record lol! 

And I'm already feeling hungry for something else. My body wants more food, but my mind can't handle the thought of it :haha:

xx


----------



## mzswizz

I'm more exhausted than anything else.


----------



## SpudsMama

That's one symptom I've not got... don't really feel tired or fatigued. I've just got every other symptom in the book! xx


----------



## mzswizz

I just want to sleep but i got to drive my sister around ugh.


----------



## SpudsMama

Getting little niggly stabbing pains now, earlier they were on the outer side of my left breast and now I'm getting them again on the outer side of my right breast. 

These symptoms had better mean a BFP. These are the most promising symptoms I've ever had! xx


----------



## mzswizz

I hope it means BFP for the both of us! I cant wait until tuesday!


----------



## SpudsMama

Urgh... I caved in and tested just now. BFN obviously. Only 9dpo, it's far from FMU (tested at 7pm) and didn't hold my urine for a couple of hours like you're supposed to. Been drinking water and had my Pepsi with the KFC so it was very dilated. So no need to feel down in the dumps just yet! Still trying to keep my hopes up! :happydance:

I did notice as well though that my cramping isn't just when I go for a bowel movement, had it when I went to test too. Don't know if that's good or bad. Oh and I've actually managed to stop eating. Had my takeaway about 3 hours ago now and not eaten since. Go me! :haha: xx


----------



## mzswizz

I tested to and BFN


----------



## SpudsMama

Omg, splitting headache all day so won't be staying on the laptop for very long. 

10dpo today... temp stayed the same as yesterday, as long as it doesn't drop I'm a happy girl. Stitch like feeling in my right side last night in bed. Boobs were aching with a dull stabby pain this morning. Cervix rising a tiny little bit, but it's not high. Still got the creamy cm. Mild AF style cramping last night and this morning. Felt a little tired earlier in the afternoon. Felt hot last thing at night and first thing this morning. Still got a big appetite although I haven't been able to eat as much today. Felt nauseous when I went a couple of hours without food. Uterus area still feels bloated and firm to the touch.

This had better be leading to a BFP! xx


----------



## mzswizz

TTC-sounds good for you. Still no AF but stopped symptom spotting and feeling down ever since I got the bfn. AF needs to just come already if it's going to come and stop playing around because I am starting to feel real dumb if AF is just going to come.


----------



## SpudsMama

I know what you mean... I keep thinking about how stupid I'm going to look if, after getting excited about all of these symptoms, AF turns up right on time. But at the end of the day, all women on this section of the forum are in the same boat. Nobody is here to judge. So I just carry on :haha:

And I was reading this morning about a woman who had all the right symptoms of pregnancy, missed AF but kept getting BFN's. She didn't get her BFP until she was 7 weeks! Had a perfectly healthy baby girl. Weird. 

11dpo today and last night I felt awful. Had one of the worst headaches I can remember having for a long time, felt sick so ate something but was still nauseous afterwards. Very tired so went to bed at 8:30pm! Woke up at 3am and couldn't get back to sleep. Head still banging this morning with some mild cramps on and off. Achey boobs (which seems to only affect me in the morning) and temp has risen again. It's now 97.9. The average for me after ovulation is 97.3! Mild heartburn now. Still got a big appetite although now when I eat I feel sick afterwards. Slightly constipated.

I'd never dreamed of saying this before but if I don't get a BFP I'll be very surprised. 

You're not out yet!! :hugs: xx


----------



## mzswizz

TTC-sounds like someone is going to get their BFP!!! Well I am back feeling good and with a PMA. Well yesterday DH and I took a shower got half dressed and then ended up DTD lol. Then we got dressed and went out. Well when we came home he fell right asleep but I showered and went to bed. He woke up in the morning went to use the bathroom and screamed out my name. I thought something was wrong and then he was like look he pointed at his boxer briefs and there it what pink spotting. We could see it because he had on gray. He asked did my AF start and I'm like no after sex when I wiped it was white. Then we both looked at each other like maybe it's implantation and I ovulated late!!! Which would make sense to why I received BFNs. So I am going to wait until next Tuesday to test instead of this Tuesday just so I can give the HCG tine to build up if I am pregnant.


----------



## SpudsMama

Well that's a weird twist! Got to say, I never saw it coming :haha: What do you think all your symptoms were though if you ovulated late? 

I've noticed that today has been exactly the same as yesterday. Woke up feeling a bit off but generally ok in myself. But by late afternoon/early evening I start to lag a little and by 8pm I'm ready for bed! Made an effort to stay awake for a couple more hours though to try and get a better night sleep this time. Got to say my biggest symptom is this headache... started yesterday lunch time and hasn't gone away since! :dohh:

I noticed this morning that not only did I have the usual creamy stuff, but also had a bit of yellow stretchy cm too. Only a small bit though. Got full on ferning on my saliva scope as well which is strange. 

Only a few more hours to go until I can test!! :happydance: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Good luck!!! I think those symptoms was my body being confused lol.


----------



## SpudsMama

Another BFN :cry: AF is due on Friday so if she's not here on Saturday I'll use my last test. When I get paid I'll get some proper tests, instead of the internet dip strips. 

Woke up today without a headache, but still got the on/off cramping and tender boobs. Temp has stayed high. Slept well last night too. 

I know I'm not out yet but I feel like AF is more likely than a BFP right now.

xx


----------



## mzswizz

TTC-:hugs:. You're right you are not out yet until AF shows her face but that's if she shows :winkwink:. I haven't taken a test yet I just want to wait to see what's going to happen at the end of the week. If I did ovulate late, then that couldve been implantation. I had implantation spotting the last time I was pregnant and it was exactly like that. I'm hoping it was implantation and not AF saying I'm coming slowly but surely. But I don't think it's AF because I haven't had any pink discharge and my DH and I had DTD many times now and there was nothing. Please GOD give us our BFPs!!!


----------



## SpudsMama

I know, if I'm not pregnant this month then I've got to wait until the end of May for my next lot of donations because of family plans over my April fertile days. Plus from June onwards I'll be skipping months here and there because of other stuff going on :nope:

This cycle has been the most convincing, it's the only one where I've actually felt pregnant?! And with all the symptoms going on that are completely out of the ordinary for me and the high temps it would make sense. But I've just got a feeling that on Friday AF is going to give me a kick in the teeth and turn up right on time. 

Oh and by the way, you're definitely pregnant :hugs: I just know it :haha: xx


----------



## mzswizz

I'm hoping we both are pregnant!! I am officially a week late today! I am just sooo ready for us to see BFP!!


----------



## SpudsMama

I just want Friday to hurry up now so I can know for sure :wacko: This cycle is driving me insane!!! xx


----------



## mzswizz

I will probably test again on friday before testing next Tuesday. Hopefully it will be a faint line or dark line. I don't care as long as I have two pink lines I will be happy lol


----------



## SpudsMama

Well at 13dpo my temp has risen again! From 97.9 to 98.2 so not a massive spike but I've never had temps as high as these. Usually at this point in my cycle my temp is dropping, not rising :happydance:

No signs whatsoever of AF and praying she's staying away until December! :haha:

How's you getting on mzswizz? xx


----------



## mzswizz

Still no sign of AF. My dh wants me to call a doc to get a blood test if this test comes up negative. Nothing really different though.


----------



## SpudsMama

Aww is it still next week that you're testing or will you give in to the temptation sooner? :haha:

Over these last two days most of the symptoms I was having have dropped off a little. They're still there, just not as strong as they were. I think it was that 48 hour long migraine a few days ago that emphasised them if you know what I mean? 

Uterus area still feels full and bloated, high temps, boobs getting more tender every day (although they're still not causing me a lot of pain), sore nipples, cramps on and off, peeing a lot (don't know if that's relevant or whether it's because I'm drinking several glasses of water a day now) and these odd twinges/pulling/pinching sensations around my hips, ovaries and belly button. I think I've had those before though, not sure. 

Well AF due Friday and usually these next couple of days would drag but I've got a lot of plans for tomorrow and Friday. So hopefully it will come around in no time and I can find out! :happydance: 

xx


----------



## mzswizz

Well I haven't been symptom spotting butthe cramps in the abdominal area and the same areas except ovaries and peeing a lot. And I am going to test again on Friday.


----------



## SpudsMama

Ouchie... getting cramps in my lower left leg every couple of minutes. Haven't got a clue if that's a pregnancy/AF symptom but I haven't done anything to strain or pull the muscle. Nothing in my right leg though :shrug: xx


----------



## mzswizz

I keep getting random cramps so I don't know what's going on. I'm hoping we are both pregnant! I don't want to feel stupid if I'm not ugh!!!


----------



## mzswizz

Good morning!! Any updates?


----------



## SpudsMama

Sorry for the late reply... spent the day with my 2 year old cousin :) Spent 2.5 hours in the park trying to keep her away from a random horse in the field next to it :wacko: 

14dpo and no sign of AF. Temps for the last couple of days:

10dpo - 97.7
11dpo - 97.9
12dpo - 97.9
13dpo - 98.2
14dpo - 97.9

Do they look good to you? Bear in mind the usual range for post ov temps is 97.3 to 97.5 for me. 

Still been getting the cramping in my left calf, more so at night. I've read it can be a pregnancy symptom but knowing me it'll turn out to be a new AF sign instead! :haha: I've been really distracted today so apart from the obvious pain in my leg there's been nothing I've had a chance to jot down except for the usual stuff that's been going on the last few days like tender breasts etc etc...

How about you? :hugs: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Those temps are looking promising. I too am babysitting but its my 5 year old niece. I have to keep her away from the cookies or she will be all over the house :haha:. As for me I just end up taking a blood test because atleast I will know for sure what is going on with me. Of course, AF still a no show and isnt coming any time soon I know that because I keep checking cp and cm. CM is watery and CP is still high so looks like AF went on a vacation. I dont know if its possible to still be pregnant though. Hoping it is still possible. Today I was getting on and off cramps in the uterus area but not ovaries and also I was dizzy and had a terrible headache. Hoping we both get a BFP!


----------



## mzswizz

Well here's a creepy update. When DH was at work, I was looking up psychic readings just to see what they were all about not trying to use it though. Then I was like let me just get off my laptop. Wellll my DH was heading home from work and called me to say something weird happened to him at work. While he was at the warehouse, a guy came up to him and said, "is your wife pregnant?" my DH said "why are you asking me that?" the guy said "well I felt nauseous and light headed all day so someone's wife is pregnant and I asked around and everyone else says no so it must be yours." my DH said "but why my wife out of all people." the guy "I don't know we must be born the same month, when is your wife's birthday?" my DH "her birthday is in December." the guy "yeah it has to be her my birthday is December 19th." my DH was like wow ok and left!!! Can you see creepy?! That was so random and out of all thongs the guy asked is his wife pregnant?! Im thinking that maybe God is giving me a sign to just relax and I will get my BFP soon. What do you ladies think?


----------



## SpudsMama

Now THAT is freaky! I don't know whether I'd be more excited or scared! :haha:

15dpo, AF due today. I usually wake up with horrific (no exaggeration) cramping, sometimes extreme nausea and my tender boobs have gone. This morning no cramps, no nausea and boobs still tender on the sides and nipples are still sore. I haven't had a temp drop either to confirm the witch is on her way, it's just stayed up at 97.9 again. 

Took my last test about 30 minutes ago and it's just added to the confusion. It's only a crappy IC I've had forever in the bottom of my bag under my bed so not sure it's still functioning properly. Waited 5 mins and when I looked very very very very carefully I could just about see a FAINT line. It wasn't as thick as the control line so I'm not sure if it was an evap or not. Plus when I looked at it in the light it looked like there was a small indentation on the test so not sure if that's what I'd been seeing. Anyway I haven't got my hopes up over it and I'm definitely not calling it a BFP, too dodgey. I'm going to wait until I get paid on Wednesday and get a couple of digital tests. That's if AF doesn't show up beforehand. It's a blue dye test too and I've read that they're not very good? :shrug:

xx


----------



## mzswizz

TTC-I thought that was super creepy. Also I heard that blue dye tests aren't good either. They say that they will always give a blue line even if it's an evap and the only way it can be a positive is if it is as thick as the control line so kind of like the same rule for OPKs I guess. I say either buy a FRER or you could just get the digis because atleast it tells you clear as day. I know you will get your BFP!!


----------



## SpudsMama

O! M! G! Soooo embarrassed when I went into town earlier this afternoon... was just walking along, minding my own business and suddenly my chest felt really uncomfortable, so I looked down, only to find my boobs had popped over the cups of my bra!!! I was wearing a t shirt so at least I wasn't flashing but it was still really obvious to anybody with eyes :haha: I'll never be able to show my face in that shopping centre again :dohh: Good job I'm moving to a new town in June! :blush: So I'm going to add increased breast size to my list of symptoms. They usually get full and heavy around this time of my cycle but it's never this bad! xx


----------



## mzswizz

You are sooo pregnant!! Aside from the mild cramping on and off I don't feel anything else well except back pains and stuff but nothing else. Oh and I had a 3 course dinner last night lol I don't know why I was just hungry. Anything else hasnt happened. I have the on and off again feeling of pregnant not pregnant but I guess that's normal for a woman with no answers lol.


----------



## SpudsMama

You've just summed me up perfectly... one minute I'm convinced I'm pregnant, then the the next I'm doubting myself again. It's so emotionally tiring. 

If you are pregnant how many weeks + days are you? I think (going from LMP) that I'd be 4 weeks + 3 days.

xx


----------



## mzswizz

Judging from lmp I would be 6 wks 4 days today. If I am pregnant that is.


----------



## mzswizz

Ok I thought I was going to come on here to say AF just got me. I came upstairs and the minute I changed into my shorts, I felt warm and something started leaking out down there (sorry tmi). So I rushed into the bathroom and to my surprise, it was only CM!! whew thank goodness. It was alot and I know it's cm because DH and I didn't DTD at all yesterday now that I think about it it's been like 3 days we haven't sooo got to pounce on him now lol. But as I went to use the bathroom I noticed the cm was crumby like and stays on top of the water (sorry tmi) and also when I wipe it's like a whitish yellowish cm. I don't know if that's good or bad but after a few wipes it looks white to me. If I am pregnant I would be around 6+4. I thought I would've been further than that. Here I am freaking out thinking I would be around 8 weeks by now and getting BFNs. I'm still early in so I'm hoping it's still a chance if I am pregnant.


----------



## SpudsMama

Yeah does your cm look like the creamy stuff, except a bit thicker and gummier? It's not smooth either like it usually is for me. I noticed that for the first time this morning. CP is high and soft by the way! :happydance:

You amaze me when it comes to DTD lol... it's a completely foreign thing to me, being asexual. I can't even seem to get my head around it. Which has just reminded me actually, of a very vivid dream I had a couple of nights back, must log it on Countdown to Pregnancy later :haha: A sex dream :wacko: Me. Having a vivid sex dream. It's a wonder I didn't remember that straight away, it's so unusual for me :shrug: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah I am the DTD queen lol. My cm is gummy and thick. When I used my hand it was all gummy like and super thick and white. At first I was like maybe it's DH spermy but then I remembered we haven't been DTD so therefore it can't be. I haven't checked cp but I bet it's the same as the other times high that I cant reach it and very soft. Hoping that this is the BFPs we have been waiting for. Something is going on with my body and I'm going to get to the bottom of it!!


----------



## SpudsMama

Looks like today might be CD1. Temp dropped from 97.9 to 97.6. Still above the coverline but they haven't been this low since that huge dip I had at 8dpo. Checked cm just now and it's a bit sticky with a spot of bright red blood in it. So it's looking like she got me a day late :cry: I honestly can't believe it, I had so many new symptoms that I've never had or even thought of before. I'm not sure when I can try again either because I can't get any donations around ovulation time in a couple of weeks due to me being away. Urgh.


----------



## mzswizz

:hugs: TTC. You are not out yet until you start a regular flow. To put a smile on your face.....ok remember how yesterday I said that I got to pounce on DH because its been days since we DTD? Welll I guess he was in my head because when he came home he pounced on me :haha:. But one thing I did notice is that usually I have to put a towel under me after we DTD but this time I didn't need one because for some reason it all stayed up there?! I guess my va jay jay is holding his spermies hostage lol.


----------



## SpudsMama

You're right... that made me lol :haha:

I don't know if I've started a full flow yet... I'm wearing a pad but I'm too scared to go to the bathroom because I know what I'll see. I've got cramps that feel the same as usual, except they're a lot milder. Not as mild as they have been during the 2ww though.

xx


----------



## mzswizz

There can be many possibilities. Until you get your normal flow, don't count yourself out. I heard of women who thought AF was coming on the date it was do because they had bright red blood but it was spotting like or a light bleed and ended up actually delivering healthy babies and were pregnant! So I say just wait it out a bit. I wish my body was like that if I'm not pregnant stupid witch COME ON TIME do not I repeat do not play with my emotions :cry: :haha:. Hoping that we are pregnant. I better be pregnant since my AF is almost 2 weeks late!! I was on BFP announcements forum and I don't know how but I came across a woman's thread where she said after AF was 20 days late and all the negatives she was getting, she finally got her BFP! And she said she should be around 8 weeks and some days preg! I was so shocked and it gave me hope. Also I am getting those on and off mild cramps in the mid section between my navel and pubic area weird. I felt them when I was walking back up the stairs. I had a bad lower backache last night and when I sleep on one side, the side I'm not sleeping on hurts which is crazy.


----------



## SpudsMama

Went to the bathroom (after a few hours of avoiding it I was scared I might actually wet myself :haha:) and there's not a full flow in the toilet and there wasn't anything on the pad but there was a patch of brown/pink/red blood and cm when I wiped. I'm trying to work out how to post my chart on here so you can see my temps. TCOYF are so complicated :haha: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Have you experienced that before? It could be IB. I think IB can range from 6dpo-12dpo.


----------



## SpudsMama

I'm 16dpo today so I doubt it's IB. I think if I am pregnant that implantation would've been on 8dpo.

It's still not a normal flow, but when I go to the bathroom a few drops do leak into the toilet. There's only a tiny bit of old dried blood on my pad. It's light brown with only the odd streak of red here and there when I wipe. Usually my AF is bright red from the start and only turns dry brown in the last 3 days of the bleeding.

I wish that AF would just hurry up and start properly if she is here :growlmad:

How's things going your end? Any signs of AF or BFP yet? xx


----------



## mzswizz

Until you have a normal flow you are still in the game. As for me, every tome I run to the bathroom I check toilet and underwear but no sign of AF. I ate breakfast and I had like one or two super mild cramps in lower mid abdomen but that was it. If I do get a negative I am going to get a blood test because I havent done anything different to cause AF to be late like this. Hoping it will be because I am pregnant. I was talking to my DH about it and he was saying I can't go by my missed AF because my cycles are totally different than normal women and he is right. I had whacky AFs up until I got pregnant last year. So who knows when I ovulated when I implanted etc if I am pregnant. The only thing I have done is take my vitamins and that's it. I stopped taking them last week because I thought that's what's he problem but obviously it's not lol. Come on BFPs! Oh and my DH says he noticed my hips are getting wide.


----------



## SpudsMama

Yeah I thought that earlier. We can't be sure at all of your stats this time if you're going all crazy on us again :haha: But if you got knocked up in this state last time, then you sure can this time! :happydance: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Lol I knoww!! When my AFs finally became regulated, it's harder to get a positive lol. It would make sense though. Ugh why my body got to be so difficult lol. I'm going to force my DH to come down with me to get a blood test because he's paying for it lol.


----------



## SpudsMama

That sounds like a good idea... unless he's one of those people who faint at the sight of a needle! I'm not talking about myself at all :blush: lol xx


----------



## mzswizz

My DH hid behind the wall when I was getting my blood drawn when I was pregnant lol


----------



## SpudsMama

Well, it's official. I'm on CD2. A light flow started yesterday evening and it turned heavy overnight. Temp has stayed at 97.6 again though so maybe my coverline was wrong. It did drop .3 yesterday. It was only because of my CL that I was so confused. 

My friend can't stop laughing at me now because I've signed up to 2 more online charting sites... I have 4 in total now :haha: Talk about obsession! 

xx


----------



## mzswizz

Aww :hugs:. Maybe I will be joining you too if it is AF playing tricks on me. Today I woke up with a headache and in a bad mood. Talk about waking up on the wrong side of the bed.


----------



## lauraemily17

Hey Ladies

So sorry AF got you TTC :hugs:

I decided to have a bit of a break from BnB to try and relax abit, was spending an unhealthy amount of time obsessing! I have however been keeping up with this thread. I really had high hopes for both of you with all your symptons. Mzswizz - got all my fingers and toes crossed for you.

I got my first peak today so will prob be ovulating tomorrow, then the whole craziness of the 2 week wait starts all over again!!


----------



## mzswizz

Hey laurae how u been? As for me I am waiting for tuesday to test again. Add being very hot as a symptom.


----------



## mzswizz

Well ladies I did a blood test so now I have to wait for the results which would be in no later than Thursday. I just want to know if AF is back to being out of whack or if I am pregnant. Either or is good I guess because I got pregnant with out of whack AFs.


----------



## SpudsMama

Sorry I've not replied in ages... I've been staying with family and looking after my little cousin all week. I go back home on Friday I think.

My temps didn't start to drop properly until CD4! It's definitely AF though, no doubt about it. 

lauraemily17 - Good luck for the next 2ww! :thumbup:

mzswizz - I really really really hope you get the results you want. I definitely think you have a bean :happydance: 

xx


----------



## mzswizz

Welcome back TTC we missed you :hugs:!!

I am hoping i am sooo pregnant. My AF normally starts on cd36 and now i am officialliy on cd51 so i am 15 days late!!!!:happydance: I read in another woman's thread that women can get detectable hcg levels later on during the pregnancy for hpt. Some have steady increasing while others have jumps in their levels and others have slowly increasing levels. I hope im part of the slow category. I am sooo ready for the results I am ready to know whats going on.


----------



## mzswizz

Well the results came back negative.:cry:


----------



## SpudsMama

Negative??? So is it just whacky cycles or does the doc have another reason for why it's all gone so weird? 

Well we were both convinced this time last week and we've both been brought back to Earth with a bang :nope: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Before I fell pregnant the last time, my normal cycles were irregular cycles so I guess you can say it's back to normal. And I know we both thought we were and now we both were wrong. Well since you think we are going to get pregnant the same month, that means your theory is still active!!!


----------



## SpudsMama

Yep and my conception reading said it would happen in April and I ovulate on my birthday at the end of this month! Might be able to fit in one donation on my ovulation date, but it's not a definite yet :happydance: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Yay. :happydance: hopefully you can fit in a donation. Well since my AF is back to normal I have no clue when I'm going to ovulate so I really got to wing it. Yesterday I started having peach/pink type bleeding well more like spotting because it was only when I wiped but nothing on the pad so it wasn't a flow only enough for tissue. Usually if DH and I DTD I would jump start my AF so we did yesterday and ended up just having the same thing except it was a little bit more. What I didn't understand was everytime I checked my cervix to see if there was any bleeding, the cm would either be super light pink like you won't notice unless you wipe your finger on tissue or it looks close to white. Then this morning just used the bathroom and looks like the spotting is almost done like it's hardly there. I was expecting cramps and AF this morning but nope close to nothing. If AF is coming she needs to come already so I can ge this process started lol. My DH always have his theories and thinks that maybe my AF was already going to be irregular after the February AF and maybe I ovulated very late since it was going to be irregular and what if this is IB. he thinks everything relates to pregnancy lol. Even though my AF usually starts with a bang and won't lighten up until day 5 or 6, this isnt how it normally starts. I don't have spotting before AF but I think it's just AF taking her sweet time. He's like okay if you don't start inflow by next week we are buying you a test lol. He said because it would make sense if the blood test was negative because you didn't have HCG because you didn't implant yet. My DH always have hope so unless it's my normal flow he not counting me out yet.


----------



## mzswizz

Now cm is back to normal :wacko:. What is going on here?! If I dont get my normal AF I am going to test next week lol.


----------



## SpudsMama

After reading your recent posts on this thread I've never been so grateful for my regular periods :haha: I know I thought AF was one day late this time, but I was only going on cycle length. Once I worked out my last couple of luteal phase lengths they've both been 15 days so AF was on time really.

Maybe if you are pregnant already, and I'm supposedly due to conceive this month I'll be right in thinking that we will both find out together, instead of conceiving at the same time like I originally thought. Who knows :shrug:

xx


----------



## mzswizz

Either way I hope we do fall pregnant around the same time so we can be bump buddies!!!! Who knows what's going on inside my body and yes irregular periods are such headaches lol


----------



## mzswizz

Finally cd1 officially she just came yay so excited lol


----------



## SpudsMama

Finally lol! How long did your cycle turn out to be then in the end? xx


----------



## mzswizz

Well usually i would miss a month or two with my irregular cycle. I was over cd53 when this AF finally came.


----------



## SpudsMama

Sorry for the late reply... I have been online but I got distracted with someone's parenting journal and I literally read 263 pages of it on here, finally finishing it this morning! :haha: I completely forgot about my own thread :blush:

Anyway yeah I don't think it will be long until you conceive, especially if this is all very similar to when you got pregnant the last time :hugs: xx


----------



## SpudsMama

Got my first load of EWCM today and donations are lined up for Friday and hopefully Monday too if these stupid bank holidays don't mess things up! Honestly, between Easter, my birthday, ovulation and the royal wedding it hasn't half been difficult to arrange donations! :haha: 

How's you mz? xx


----------



## mzswizz

I'm doing fine. Haven't really been on lately because I just needed a break to figure out what we are going to do either keep tryin or just take a break. Well DH wants to keep trying. I am on cd4 and AF should disappear on cd7 hopefully. Been having alot of stress seeing that my best friend decided to get an abortion my sister been stressing me out and just alot has been going on.


----------



## SpudsMama

That's horrible about your best friend. I don't agree with abortion so I'll just keep quiet on that one. 

Have you thought about just not trying, but not preventing? That should take out a lot of the stress involved with actively trying to conceive I think.

Hope you feel better soon! xx


----------



## mzswizz

I tried the ntnp approach and ended up TTC lol. But I think my mindset has changed completely. Now I am just letting it happen. DTD hoping it will end in a BFP is in the back off my mind right now because it's soo much I got to do like school looking for a job etc. But we do want kids so we are just hoping one will pop up in the midst of everything because then our child would be a multi tasker lol. I don't support abortions neither and she knows that so I don't even stress it anymore. Her decisions is hers so I can only give my opinion but I'm not worried about it. I know that when we concieve we will be great moms hopefully those BFPs are right around the corner.


----------



## SpudsMama

Had my donation for this month and all went smoothly. Not sure when I ovulate yet so I'm hoping it's either today or tomorrow. Been getting EWCM for a few days now so it should be close. I'm not sure we're going to be able to do a donation on Monday seeing as I'll be having people around nearly all day. Then my birthday is on Tuesday (latest possible date for ov), again lots of people will be here so no donation. It'd be amazing if ov is today! :thumbup: 

Good luck with whatever you decide to do Mz :hugs: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks. Hope everything goes well for you. I am going to try temping to see if that will help me figure out my cycle.


----------



## SpudsMama

Honestly temping was a godsend for me. Before that I could always tell I was fertile going by my EWCM but I never knew what exact day I ovulated. Now temping gives me a definite answer and it always tallies up with ov pain and cm too xx


----------



## mzswizz

Would temping let me know when I already ovulated or will I be able to notice when it is going to happen?


----------



## mzswizz

Ladies, I have some great news!!! Well DH is opened to alot of options now. I told him I want to temp so I can see when I ovulate thats IF I ovulate and to help me know my cycle better. Right when I said that he quickly said ok :saywhat: Thats coming from a man who said he didnt want me to do OPKs etc because he didnt want me to go pregnancy crazy. I guess he is now the pregnancy crazy one . Well since I got the thermometer today I am going to start tracking my temps tomorrow when I have to wake him up for work. I have now made an account on FF so I can see whats going on. Atleast I will know exactly when ovulation occurs and then hopefully that means BFP next month YAY!!! I'm excited and happy that DH finally stepping up and understands where I am coming from. I guess he is tired of thinking I am pregnant BFNs and not knowing exactly when I ovulate. Us not knowing put more stress on us. So having this is like doing a cheat sheet lol.


----------



## SpudsMama

Yeah you can only really tell that you've ovulated the day AFTER ovulation because that's when you get a temp rise. Although some women are lucky enough to get small dips on/before ovulation so they get some sort of clue. I got a tiny dip today so hoping that means I'll get a rise tomorrow, which in that case would mean this insem was perfectly timed! 

And that's great news about your OH... I always thought last cycle that he was really getting into it! :haha:

xx


----------



## mzswizz

I guess he is getting into it because he even called and asked did I temp yet just to see if it's working properly and how am I suppose to do it etc lol. Wow this is such a surprise to me. Bring on MAY!!! we are getting our BFPs this time!!


----------



## SpudsMama

I don't think I'll be getting my BFP this time to be honest. After the one donation I've had being too cold (meaning the sperm probably didn't survive the trip to my house) and being too early to be really effective I think I'm out :cry: xx


----------



## mzswizz

It's not over just yet. I started temping this morning and got 97.2 and AF has finally left the building.


----------



## lauraemily17

Hey Ladies,

How are you both?

TTC - I really hope the insemination was timed right. If anything cold is better than warm for sperm so you never know! My DH is now banned from wearing tight boxer shorts and trousers for the first 2 weeks of the month after I found that out!!

Mzswizz - so glad you've started temping, it's going to really help with knowing when you ovulate. Although for the TWW it kind of drives me crazy reading stuff into it!! I definately get a temp dip the day I ovulate so keep an eye out for it and get as much BDing in as poss!! 

I'm waiting for AF to show any day now. AF started on day 28 last month which is tomorrow but I haven't got any pains and I ovulated a day later this month so expecting it Monday. Although no pains I've got proper AF mood swings going on and my temps are fairly low so not very hopeful.


----------



## mzswizz

I know it will help make TTC alot easier to temp. I see that my DH is very serious now about having a baby so he was quick to say yes to temping. Finally I have support from him.


----------



## SpudsMama

Thanks Lauraemily17 and good to have you back! :hugs:

Mz I honestly have a crazy obsession with temping... my alarm goes off at 6am and I'm like "Yay, time to see what my temp's doing today!" LOL! I'm such a geek :blush: xx


----------



## mzswizz

You are lucky ttc. I wake up at 4:30am saying Yay Time to Temp lol. My DH even be excited to find out and Im just starting :haha:


----------



## SpudsMama

4:30am? Why that early?! Are you making sure you're getting about 6 hours of sleep in before you take your temp? I always try to get to bed between 10pm and 11pm just in case. This cycle I've had four temps I've had to discard already due to being ill and restless nights where I've not slept a wink. Makes my chart look sooo messy :dohh: xx


----------



## mzswizz

I changed my temp time to 5:30 now i did get 6 hours though because i went to bed around 9. It wasnt a difference in temp. I discarded yesterday temp which was 97.2 and this morning it was 97.3. Still spotting so af isnt done completely. But thats not stopping DH lol.


----------



## SpudsMama

Ok... so I _think_ I ovulated on Saturday going by my temps, but if I was going by my EWCM then it'd be Sunday. Either way the timing was good because my donation was Friday afternoon. I'm classing myself as 2dpo though :happydance: I've decided NOT to get into the whole symptom spotting thing again... last month really bummed me out :wacko: It helps that my birthday is tomorrow and we've got lots of plans to get through all week... mainly spending lots and lots of money :haha: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Yay come on BFP! I have decided not to symptom spot either because i was bummed out from the negative. Well something strange happened. AF stopped today and when i took my temp it was a huge drop from 97.3 to 96.4! I have no clue whats that all about is that normal? And happy early bday!


----------



## SpudsMama

Thanks, my actual birthday is tomorrow but I'm celebrating with lots of different people so it's managed to spread out to last all week :haha:

Yeah every month so far I've had a big drop a couple of days into AF, and then sometimes another a few days later. It's normal as far as I can tell. If it's not back up by tomorrow, then I don't have a clue what's going on :haha:

xx


----------



## mzswizz

This is my first dip. I freaked out because I was thinking why did it do a btw dip from 97.3 to 96.4 the day AF leaves. On my chart it looks like a major difference and you would think it would be ovulation or something else. I had to take my temp multiple times to see if maybe I was reading it wrong.


----------



## SpudsMama

No, I'd say you're fine. I've seen dips like that on plenty of charts during the first half of the cycle. Most are either during or just after AF. Maybe it's the hormone dropping after the bleeding has stopped? No idea really :haha: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks. Well atleast I know that is normal. And maybe it is the hormones it would make the most since.


----------



## lauraemily17

Happy birthday for tomorrow TTC, hope you're enjoying your celebrations. It's always good to spread them!

My body is playing games with me!! :growlmad:

Had a huge temp dip this morning, way down below my coverline so fully expected AF to have arrived, right on time, but nothing. Not even a hint of any spotting so far. It's really unusual for me to come on any later than about 10am but not unheard of for it to happen in the evening so keep expecting it everytime I go to the loo.

Getting a few cramps but not really proper ones,they are gradually getting more noticeable.

Been finding it hard not to start to get my hopes up again today but at 14dpo there is no way the dip can be implantation, its way to late and I've had virtually no symptons this month. I was quite prepared for AF this morning but now I'm dreading it!!

I guess on a plus side at 14 dpo this is the longest luteal phase I've had for a long time so my progesterone cream is certainly doing its job and hopefully sooner rather than later it will lead to a BFP!!


----------



## mzswizz

Hey laurae! Well I had a temp dip when AF decided to leave today. Went from 97.3 to 96.4! I am on cd10 today and i see how fast time is flying. I know what you mean about not wanting to get your hopes up because I felt that way when AF was late. I say it doesn't hurt to just test and see the outcome especially since you are already late and being late is out of the norm for you.


----------



## SpudsMama

Lauraemily17 - I'd say that if AF hasn't shown today to test. But with your big temp drop I'd say AF is just being weird like it was for me last cycle. My temps didn't drop until CD4 for some reason :wacko: Sorry hun, you'll get your BFP at some point lol... we all will :hugs:

So ovulation was definitely Saturday so at least my donation was timed well again. I can't seem to get into it this month though, usually I'm already thinking "what if?" :haha: I'm seeing that as a good thing though xx


----------



## mzswizz

First I would like to say HAPPY BIRTHDAY TTC! :winkwink: ok now good morning I did my temp and now it is back to normal 97.3. I'm thinking AF leaving had something to do with the temp dip. I am around cd11 or 12 so this cycle is going by pretty quickly it feels like I just had AF. well actually I did :haha:. TTC sounds great the insemination was timed perfectly. I already know once I hit the 2ww I'm not going to even THINK about s symptom because I am not going to drive myself insane again lol. Well DH and I have been DTD more often now. I guess he really trying to start a family now. It's better now because it feels like we are both into it and not just me. I'm just curious as to how my chart will look after this cycle is over. Hopefully it will lead to a BFP who knows but if not atleast I can see what my char will look like when I am not pregnant.


----------



## SpudsMama

Thank you Mz!! :hugs:

Well I'm on my fourth chart now and I always get a massive drop early on in my cycle (like the one you just had) and another early on in my 2ww as well. So watch out for that one as well just in case :haha: I think that one is called a secondary estrogen surge where I get a temp drop and a bit of EWCM. I've learned to ignore that now.

xx


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks for letting me know that because I probably would've freaked and thought either AF ovulation is going haywire or implantation dip and knowing my DH he would've yelled out IMPLANTATION lol. My temp has been pretty consistent for normal temp which is 97.3. So I guess thats good and it will make it alot easier to notice when ovulation is occurring due to temp dip. Now I will go insane if my temp shoots up and down and make my chart look like a polygraph or an intense earthquake lol


----------



## SpudsMama

A few hours ago I found out my friend's little girl died in her sleep, she was nearly 8 weeks old.

RIP Mikaela Jane :cry: xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mzswizz

Omg I am soo sorry to hear that. Send my condolensces to your friend for me please.


----------



## SpudsMama

It's so surreal... I can't really get my head around it. I mean I hadn't even met MJ yet and it still knocked the breath out of me when I heard.


----------



## mzswizz

That is so crazy. One minute she was there and the next she was gone. I am sad and i dont even know her. Im sad.


----------



## SpudsMama

Well today I had that 2ww dip in temp I warned you about. It went from 97.5 to 97.2 so not massive but still significant when looking at the chart. Although I do have to say it had to be discarded because I didn't sleep well. I'd been awake and tossing and turning for most of the night. 

xx


----------



## mzswizz

I noticed that my temp has been pretty stable now around 97.2 97.3. How am I able to put my chart in my siggy? The dip from when my AF stopped makes the chart look a little crazy at the beginning. Well DH stayed home today from work because his back is sore from the state troopers obstacle course. He passed the course and he says they will notify the people for the next step. He was also told that it's a 9 month process. Hoping to get a baby in before he goes away lol.


----------



## SpudsMama

The rush is on for you then Mz! :haha:

It depends on what site you're using to chart on... if it's FF I can tell you, if not then I don't have a clue.

xx


----------



## mzswizz

Lol yes I know tell me about it lol. And I am using FF.


----------



## SpudsMama

Ok, so log into FF and at the top of the page you'll see "Sharing". Then go down to "Charting Home Page" and "Set Up". At the top of the page you'll see "Your Charting Home Page Web Address" with a link underneath it. Copy and paste that link into your "Edit Signature" page on here. 

Hopefully you'll be cleverer than me because it took a couple of weeks for me to do it successfully! :haha: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks I got it! I been trying to figure out how am I suppose to do it :haha:


----------



## lauraemily17

Well ladies, i can't actually believe I am finally able to write this but I got my :bfp:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:happydance:

I took an IC this morning and got a very faint positive, thought it may have been an evap. Took a clear blue digi this evening and got Pregnant 1 - 2 weeks!!! I am so shocked!!

I am 3 days late for AF. Temp went way below coverline on Monday, was convinced I was out but over the past 2 days it has risen back to post Ovualtion levels. I have also had some very light brown spotting yesterday and today. Looks like it was late implantation!

I'm bursting with excitement but also very nervous! Really really hope it's a sticky beanie!!

I really hope you ladies get yours soon. Would love it if we could all be bump buddies! xx


----------



## mzswizz

Yay congrats laurae :happydance:!! Told you it's not over yet. So the dip was probably the late implantation which makes since now. I am so happy for you. Won't know if we are bump buddies until may 21st or 22nd. It seems so far away.


----------



## lauraemily17

it'll go a bit quicker now you're tempting. I found it did as i had something to look forward to doing on a daily basis!

Sending lots of :dust:


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks laurae. I believe it will also. Just hoping my chart would lead to a BFP like yours.


----------



## lauraemily17

my charts a bit random to be fair but feel free to analyse it, every month I would trawl through the pregnancy charts on FF comparing mine!!!

I can honestly say though, I have never seen one like mine with implantation so late. I'm really hoping it isn't a bad sign. I am using progesterone cream which I hope will help.


----------



## SpudsMama

Oh my GOD! I actually just had to stifle my excitement for a second there so as not to wake up my brother in the next room :haha: Congratulations!!! 

And yeah I do agree that temping seems to make the whole cycle go a little faster because you're seeing a change every single day. I'll be finding out whether this has been successul in about 10 days time I think. 

I'm sitting here with a massive grin on my face now :haha: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lauraemily17

Thank you!! :D :cloud9:

I really am so surprised. other months I've taken tests secretly thinking it will be positive and been really gutted when it was negative. This time I was so certain it couldn't be positive. I even input my test as negative on fertility friend this mornign before the 10 mins was up!

When I got the positive on the digi I literally jumped off the sofa!! I really hope you'll be doing the same in 10 days!!

In relation to symptons, I have no specific pregnancy symptons, just some period like pains and what appears to be implantation bleeding but I thought they were just AF!!!


----------



## mzswizz

Hoping we all can be bump buddies. I have to wait until the end of next month though but really hoping it will result in a BFP. I am still excited for you laurae and I'm not even pregnant lol.


----------



## SpudsMama

I know yeah, I was jumping around in my bed at one point. But since waking up this morning I probably realise it was a good mixture of excitement and a LOT of sour skittles. They always send my hyperactivity levels through the roof :haha:

I'm not paying any attention to symptoms this cycle. Only my temp and my CM are checked every morning and that's it. I noticed this morning I'm 5dpo already. That's gone quick! 

xx


----------



## mzswizz

Lol yeah candy has the same effect on me lol I'm like a little kid running through the house when I have candy :haha: well it seems like my temp is stable around 97.3 and 97.2 which is good for me because anything less than 97.2 will stand out for me so far. I too am not coin to symptom spot because that didn't get me anywhere lol. I take my temp and check my cm in the morning. Yesterday it was dry and now it is sticky like. It's white and breaks easily so I'm assuming pre-o cm. My DH really is working for a baby this cycle. He is jumping on me every chance he gets. We dtd like 4 times yesterday. If he keep this up I am going to refuse around o day lol. I think I need some candy to keep up with this guy because when I want to relax he wants to pounce lol I guess this is how I was with him.


----------



## SpudsMama

So far so good with distracting myself to make it easier to quit symptom spotting. I went out this morning and did LOADS of shopping. Got some new clothes, a couple of books, some toiletry stuff, treated my Mom to a new top she wanted and ate lunch out. I finally got the new Converse I wanted which are soooo lush! I know most women have a thing for heels but I'm OBSESSED with Converse All Stars :haha: 

Now I'm going to kick back with my pile of chocolate and the soaps on telly... what a great day... it makes a nice change to the usual work, computer and sleep! :happydance: xx


----------



## mzswizz

I am a sneaker fan myself. For my birthday my DH got me some reeboks, nikes, jordans etc. I guess I'm like a guy when it comes to sneakers lol. I am just waking up from a nap well actually my puppy woke me out of my sleep. I am so tired. I love chocolate and so does my DH. We have a bag of dove milk chocolates on the fridge the ones with the inspirational quotes on the wrapper when you open it. I don't know why but I am sooo tired. I guess it's well needed.


----------



## SpudsMama

Speaking of trainers, I just ordered a new pair of Fred Perry's :haha: I can't be stopped today!!! :wacko:

And to be honest I've surprised myself with the chocolate... I've barely touched it. Instead I've been snacking on turkey sandwich slices straight out of the packet :shrug: I'm so weird xx


----------



## mzswizz

My DH does the same thing with the turkey slices and Im the one who goes in the refrigerator and eat the slices of cheese lol So with him eating the slices and me with the cheese, we can never make sandwiches :haha:.


----------



## SpudsMama

Argh!!!!!!! I HATE it when people eat with their mouth wide open!!!!!!!!! :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## mzswizz

Omg I am the same way! It's like wait til you finish or cover your mouth geez. Ok now good morning or evening don't know if it's morning in your area. Well last night I had a couple cramps and then this morning I took my temp and it was 96.8 :saywhat: so it dropped .4 degrees from yesterday. Let's see what happens with my temp tomorrow and if it goes back up. I'm going to get some BD in anyways tonight when DH gets off work lol. I am on cd14 today. So it would be crazy if I ovulate cd14 or cd15 with a long cycle because I been thinking cd21 or cd22. But we shall see.


----------



## SpudsMama

I'd definitely get in some BD'ing if your temp has dropped a bit. Mine did on my most fertile days so I bet you're close to ovulation. 

Just watched the royal wedding and now I'm waiting for them to come out onto the balcony, the crowd is HUGE! One of those moments when I'm proud to be British! xx


----------



## lauraemily17

TTC Sept 2010 said:


> I'd definitely get in some BD'ing if your temp has dropped a bit. Mine did on my most fertile days so I bet you're close to ovulation.
> 
> Just watched the royal wedding and now I'm waiting for them to come out onto the balcony, the crowd is HUGE! One of those moments when I'm proud to be British! xx

I so agree, loving it!! :D I even shed a few tears!!


----------



## SpudsMama

Yeah I know this country has it's issues but on days like today they just get thrown out of the window. It's so amazing! You wouldn't think millions of people would get so excited over one kiss :haha: xx


----------



## mzswizz

I will try and get some in tonight when dh gets off work.


----------



## SpudsMama

Nearly halfway through my two week wait already! I hope this next week will fly by just as fast xx


----------



## mzswizz

I think Im probably close to ovulation and if I a close to ovulation that sets my AF due date back 2 weeks to say around the week of Mother's Day for USA which is May 8th :happydance:. It seems like maybe my body is working as if I have a 28 day cycle but im not sure yet. I shall see what happens tomorrow and if I am going to ovulate soon that must mean I have a short luteal phase? Because my cycle is around 35 days and AF just ended after 10 days of having it hmm interesting. Oh yeah I got to tell DH I think Im either ovulating or close to it now he really is going to pounce lol


----------



## SpudsMama

No it wouldn't mean you have a short luteal phase. If you ovulate, then your AF starts at/before 10dpo you'd have a short LP. You're fine :thumbup: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Yay :happydance: thats great. I guess it would just push my AF date up which is better for me. Most online ovulation calendars say I ovulate cd21 or cd22 but if my temp dipped already at cd14 maybe I ovulate earlier than that which would explain why I havent been getting pregnant because we dont really BD around this point of time it always be days later :dohh:. Im glad I am temping because it is already giving me an insight on whats going on. I shouldve done this a long time ago :haha:


----------



## SpudsMama

Yeah I bet your AF due date will be a lot sooner this time, that's if it comes at all! :winkwink: And I completely agree with you when you say that you wish you'd started temping from the beginning... that's exactly what I thought too. I can see that I was getting donations at all the wrong times, in hindsight :dohh: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Even DH said we have been DTD a the wrong times :dohh:. Come on BFPs!!


----------



## lauraemily17

I'm with you there ladies. As paranoid as it could make me during the TWW it was invaluable to comfirm ovulation.

I do also highly recommend the clearblue fertility monitor. It's quite intense as you'll generally test for 10 days each month, great though for a POAS addict!! I used it for 4 months and this month I ovulated a day later than I expected and may well have missed it without the monitor. It's pretty pricy new but you can pick them up cheap second hand from ebay.


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks for the tip laurae! How's the pregnancy going with you?


----------



## lauraemily17

It all seems to be going ok so far. My implantation spotting has pretty much gone, getting less cramps now and they're not so much like AF anymore.

Think I'm starting to get a few proper symptoms now, boobs are starting to hurt more (no where near as much as I was expecting...yet!!) and I have the worst wind!! It's always been kindof bad having IBS but it's getting rediculous, it's reassuring though, actually getting a few symptoms!

We told my DHs close family today. They had no idea we were trying, the look on their faces was a picture!!

Have you been getting lots of BD in?


----------



## mzswizz

Yes we have actually like from cd6 or cd7 up until now expect we didn't yesterday. Had the temp dip so will be at it tonight of course hoping we can finally catch the egg.


----------



## SpudsMama

Loving the new profile pic Lauraemily17 and good luck with catching the eggy Mz!! Not much going on with me because of not symptom spotting this month so sorry for the boring post :haha: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Lol. I plan not to symptom spot neither so I won't drive myself insane. I'm just going to temp DTD and wait for the next day lol. I just want to see if this is around O time. I am on cd15 so it seems like I still will O sooner than I thought and that's what I'm hoping.


----------



## lauraemily17

Thanks TTC.

I was having a symptom spotting free month, that's why I wasn't on here so much, I hope you get the same outcome as I did!! :)


----------



## SpudsMama

Yeah I can already feel the stress sliding off me now I'm not SS all the time. It helps that I've had these distractions though. Before I was always sat at home, working on the laptop with loads of tabs open detailing early pregnancy symptoms so I could compare every time I felt a twinge :haha: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Hey ladies how's everyone's day going. I have just been busy cleaning up and waiting for DH to come home. Hoping that I will ovulate soon so I can finally hit the TWW. I have a question though...if I don't input the cm type into my bbt chart on FF, will FF be able to detect ovulation still?


----------



## SpudsMama

I think it should still detect ovulation. Have you been inputting the CM throughout this cycle so far? I don't know whether leaving it blank after already starting might mess it up a bit but I'm not entirely sure. This is only my second month using FF so only just getting to grips with it. Your temp shift should be proof enough though.

8dpo today and had a temp drop from 97.6 to 97.2 but that's nothing new. I always get a bit of a drop at 8dpo for some reason so I've gotten used to not obsessing over a possible implantation :haha:

xx


----------



## mzswizz

I havent inputted the CM because it is so hard for me sometimes and my temp is still at 96.8 today. DH and I got to BD around 12am today so we should be good probably will again later today though. Just hoping it does spike up so I can officially say I have ovulated this cycle.


----------



## _gemma_c_

Hi All, I am new to this forum, I am 5dpo and really dont know what to expect when? I know all the typical symptoms but i worry i am imagining them because i don't want to be dissapointed, this is our first month ttc and im desperate to know if im pregnant!!!


----------



## mzswizz

Welcome gemma!!! I am temping and my temp hasnt spiked yet to show ovulation so I am just waiting for the two week wait (TWW). I know the wait can drive you insane because I been going through it for almost a year now. I try not to symptom spot because every time I symptom spot, i end up being wrong :haha:. When is your next AF (Aunt Flo/period) due?


----------



## SpudsMama

Hi Gemma! 

I'd say that at 5dpo the symptoms you're getting are just the usual 2ww annoyances :haha: It's most likely that implantation won't have happened yet. I've been told by a GP to always wait until at least 7dpo if you want to see if they relate to pregnancy. And I'm guessing you may know if you've conceived by this time next week at the earliest. You'll be 11/12 dpo then. 

And don't worry, for me personally the first month TTC was the worst and I've been trying now for 8 months! You get used to it once you know what to expect. 

What methods are you using to track your cycle? Temping, checking cervical mucus, cervical position...? I'd say the first two are the best and most accurate for pinpointing ovulation and possible pregnancy. 

Good luck and loads of baby dust for you!! :hugs: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Hey TTC. well DH and I went out to breakfast and then shopping!!!! Bought perfume and two pairs of nice heels. When we were heading back home from the store, I so thought AF started because I felt wet down there. And when we were at the mall I was getting a few cramps. So I ran to the bathroom when I got home but it was just cm. We are so going to BD and hope for the best.


----------



## SpudsMama

Those cramps might've been ovulation pains! What did they feel like? xx


----------



## mzswizz

Well they felt like AF type cramps but mild and it was just a few here and there. My temp is still at 96.8 and i dont know why. Maybe im not going to ovulate this cycle.


----------



## lauraemily17

Hey Mszwizz, it sounds like you are prob about to ovulate you might find your temp does down tomorrow than back up over a few days after.

Got my fxd it is, keep BD!! :)


----------



## SpudsMama

Yeah I agree, I think you're either ovulating or about to ovulate. One or the other. I can always tell when I'm ovulating because I get sharp twinges on my right ovary, my temp dips for a couple of days and I have loads of EWCM.

By the way, loving that you're sticking around on this thread Lauraemily17... happy 5 weeks! :hugs: xx


----------



## mzswizz

I had cramps on my right ovary side too. I was telling my dh that maybe i am about to ovulate soon. I am on cd17 today and ovulation calenders are estimating cd21 to be ovulation day so we shall see. Right now i am at the school waiting to do the entrance test. Hoping i get in. Happy 5 weeks laurae!!!


----------



## SpudsMama

Good luck Mz!! xx


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks ttc! A 2 hr long test. I hope i dun fall asleep tryin 2 do it lol


----------



## lauraemily17

Thanks both! :)

I'm looking forward to you joining me in the first tri section soon. I'm properly rooting for you both! :hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks laurae!!! Well i am still waiting for the temp spike to confirm ovulation so hoping ovulation will be soon.


----------



## SpudsMama

How did your test go Mz? xx


----------



## mzswizz

Test went well I was the first to finish. Waiting for the results in the mail. I think I am in my fertile window because my temp is at a stable 96.8 and I think that I may be ovulating on cd21. DH and I have been DTD every day until a temp shift so hopefully it leads to a BFP.


----------



## SpudsMama

Fingers crossed for you then! 

Wow I feel miserable tonight. Looking forward to getting some sleep! :sleep: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Good luck to you. I am having a headache and I just want to sleep. I just want to ovulate already!!!!


----------



## SpudsMama

Wow, I can't believe I'm already 11dpo and I've managed to hold off on the symptom spotting and testing! :happydance:

Well I don't think it's happened this cycle. There's no real reason behind me feeling like this, I just know. No urge to POAS or pushing on my boobs to see how tender they are. Nothing. Temps just look normal, pretty much the same as last month so far. At least I'm not as stressed as I used to be.

AF is due beginning of next week so let's just see what happens xx


----------



## mzswizz

Well temp is still 96.8 so hopefully I see a spike soon. DH and I been busy DTD all day today and went out to lunch :haha:. Hoping we get our BFPs this month. My AF is due at the end of the month though so I have some weeks before finding out.


----------



## SpudsMama

LOL I was wondering why you weren't online during the day :haha: It was 11:30pm UK time when you posted xx


----------



## mzswizz

Lol yeah I was pretty busy getting busy :haha:. Today my temp went from 96.8 to 97.1 today. My highest temp was 97.3 so is it possible I have ovulated?


----------



## SpudsMama

Possibly. I never have a massive temp rise, usually .3 or .4 of a degree. You've had steady temps for a while now so if I had to say yes or no I'd say yes xx


----------



## SpudsMama

I've just looked at my own chart and I went from 96.8 to 97.2 so it's not far off from mine xx


----------



## mzswizz

Yay well we got a lot of BD'ing in so I'm hoping we caught the egg.


----------



## SpudsMama

So you're 1dpo... welcome back to the dreaded 2ww! :haha: xx


----------



## SpudsMama

URGH... moving house is a nightmare!!! At least I'm doing it before I'm carrying a heavy bump around though :haha: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Finally!!! I been waiting to be 1dpo lol. I ovulated cd19 instead of cd21 like the calendars suggested. My cycle is going by pretty quickly. I am hoping the temps stay up for the next 2 days so it will confirm it for sure. I totally understand how exhausting it is to move. I was soo happy to move but when I had to pack up my things, I was solo dreading it because you never know how much stuff you have until you have to pack it all up lol.


----------



## SpudsMama

Yeah I know what you mean... most of my cycles seem to go by so quickly when I'm waiting for ovulation, but as soon as I hit the 2ww every day feels like a decade :haha: It's only this month that's been different... it's flown by!

Well I don't think moving will be too bad because most of my things are being thrown away ready for a brand new start, hopefully with bubs in tow! The only things I'm keeping are obvious necessities like clothes, little things like photos and the baby things I've got. Everything else, like furniture, books and all the useless tat I've accumulated over the years is going! The only thing that's going to make this move a long haul is the distance I'll be travelling. I'm moving back to my hometown which is an hour away from where I live now. I figured that when I'm a single Mummy I'll be craving adult company and I have a lot more family and friends down there. My Mum and brother will be moving back to our hometown next year so I won't have to go too long without my lovely Mummy! :blush: xx


----------



## mzswizz

I have to look on FF every day to see what cd I am on because its going by so fast lol. Well that's good to have company. Fxed there is a sticky bean in there excited about the world. I think it's going to be awhile before we move.


----------



## SpudsMama

I know! I sooo want a little spud to take with me to the new house, even if she is still in my tummy :haha: xx


----------



## mzswizz

I totally understand. I want to atleast have a child here before we move to a bigger place in the future.


----------



## SpudsMama

I've just had this amazing little moment where I caught sight of my siggy and realised Gail thinks I was due to conceive this cycle!! OMG!! That throws everything into a whole new light now :haha: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Now that caught my attention!! I think I mentioned it last cycle when we both ended with AFs. Because I noticed it said April conception. FXed that she is right.


----------



## SpudsMama

You SO need to get one too now :haha: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Where do I get it?


----------



## SpudsMama

Erm, I think I got the Gail reading from eBay but she has her own website too. I'll PM you the details :) xx


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah I got the message thanks. Well DH is here early yay but he looks exhausted so just going to relax today. Hopefully we caught the egg.


----------



## SpudsMama

13dpo today and wondering if I should buy a test whilst I'm in town this morning xx


----------



## mzswizz

It never hurts to have it handy but then again I would say buy if you are going to test soon because we all know how we get when the test is in our reach :haha:

Ok so my temp went back to 96.8 I kind of thought that it would and I looked on FF and it has set ovulation for today on the calendar so let's see if it has a high temp shift and stays that way. So I am pretty much still waiting for O.


----------



## SpudsMama

Well I wasn't expecting that :wacko: But I guess as long as you're getting in lots of BD'ing it doesn't matter really? 

Well I picked up two FRER tests. I haven't used one yet because I don't need to use the bathroom lol, I'll wait another couple of hours so the urine isn't too weak if that makes sense? 

xx


----------



## mzswizz

I kind of expected that because of the fact ovulation was set around cd21. Well atleast we didn't BD yesterday so his count had time to build back up. Hoping the high temp shift starts tomorrow though. We don't need late ovulation.


----------



## mzswizz

Also yes it does make sense...usually if I'm not using fmu I wait 3 hrs before testing.


----------



## SpudsMama

I'm planning on testing between 2 and 3pm UK time, that's exactly 2/3 hours away. I last used the bathroom at about 9am this morning and haven't drank anything since so it should be fairly accurate I think xx


----------



## mzswizz

Yes it should be accurate especially if you're not drinking anything. The last time I was pregnant I was sneaking in sips every now and then before testing but I had to hold for an hour because time wasn't up and I really had to go pee before I even took the darn test lol


----------



## SpudsMama

It's just hit me, what will I do when I do finally get my BFP, whether it's this month or next month or whenever. Like who will I tell first, when will I make my first doc's appointment etc etc. Decisions, decisions :haha: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Well when I found out I was super excited we told his mom and my parents and then 2 of our close friends. And since it was late I called the doc the next day for an appt.


----------



## SpudsMama

How far along were you when you found out the last time then?

Well I'll obviously be telling the Daddy about bubs whenever she decides to pop up, but I don't think I'll break the news to anyone else until I've had the 12 week scan. Just because I've had two "pregnancy scares" in the past and got everyone worked up only to say, actually no there's no baby. It's horrible. 

As for the doc's appointment do you think I should book one straight away, even if I'm only 4 weeks at the time? Or wait until I'm around 6-8 weeks? I don't know any of this stuff really lol, I've just been focussing on getting the baby in there in the first place :haha: xx


----------



## mzswizz

I was 4 weeks pregnant when I found out. That's when my cycles were all over the place and I didn't know when my next one was due. Next time I'm pregnant I'm waiting until I'm in my 2nd trimester to say anything since I had the m/c the week after announcing. You should call straight away because even though you won't have a scan because its early they have to do lots of blood work. They got to make sure your HCG levels are increasing properly and test you for any illnesses etc. Then most likely you will have your first scan at 9 weeks.


----------



## SpudsMama

I can't believe that even after 8 months of TTC, I'm still 99% clueless on what happens immediately after the BFP :haha: I can handle the TTC itself and I'm pretty sure I'll be ok with the baby when she's born seeing as I've had years of experience with newborns right up to when they become toddlers, but when it comes to pregnancy I'm a complete thicko :blush: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Lol well when I found out I was the first thing I did was call the doctor because they should know the next step. I was a complete ditz when they asked how far along I was etc I was like I don't know lol


----------



## SpudsMama

Lol at least I'll be able to give them the info they need like LMP and things like that... I think xx


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah same here. So I am hoping that it's a BFP this month.


----------



## SpudsMama

Eeeeek only a tiny bit longer to go until I can test! Maybe another hour because that way I can watch my TV show, then test when it's finished... good to see where my priorities lie :haha:

I'm ready to see a BFN though for some reason. I've not felt it at all this month really xx


----------



## mzswizz

That's how some women get their BFP! I know I didn't think I was until I saw that BFP when I was pregnant. My DH was the one saying he thinks I'm pregnant and I was fighting him telling him I'm not but he was right.


----------



## SpudsMama

BFN... I knew it was going to be negative... I was looking forward to finally being able to empty my bladder rather than test in the last 10 minutes of waiting :haha: 

I bought a double pack of FRER so I can wait another couple of days to use the other test xx


----------



## mzswizz

At how many dpo is your AF due?


----------



## SpudsMama

I'm 13dpo now and AF is due either Monday or Tuesday (16 or 17dpo) xx


----------



## mzswizz

O well then that changes everything :haha:. I would say the closer you are to AF due date the better accuracy because even though they have one that detect sooner, doesnt mean that would be the case for every woman.


----------



## SpudsMama

Yeah I know it's still early really but that doesn't change my mindset at all... even before I tested I knew I was going to get a negative. But I will be waiting until either 16 or 17dpo to use the last stick xx


----------



## mzswizz

Ok Good luck. Also tell me why I chart my temps on 3 different websites :dohh: lol. FF doesnt have a coverline for me but countdowntopregnancy does and it is at 96.9 so what does that mean?


----------



## SpudsMama

Oh believe me, I have never understood the whole calculating the coverline thing :haha:

All I do know is that FF seems to be the only one who doesn't change it all the time. On FF you won't get a CL until you're 3dpo, that's when it confirms ovulation too. For me anyway. You'll get your crosshairs (look at my chart to see what I mean). 

I've been temping on FF, TCOYF, Countdown to Pregnancy and Medhelp :blush: And I rate them in that order from best to worse xx


----------



## mzswizz

For FF i dont have a coverline, for countdowntopregnancy I have coverline at 96.9 and for TCOYF my coverline is at 97.2! I am just going to wait until FF has the crosshairs before trying to figure out anything


----------



## SpudsMama

Countdown to Pregnancy just give the most ridiculous coverlines I've ever seen. Mine is at 97.8 for some reason and if you look at my FF chart you'll see how stupid that would be.

TCOYF tried putting mine at 97.2 but I changed it to 97.1 to fit in with FF seeing as I trust them a lot more. TCOYF has got a habit of changing ov dates and coverlines every few days for me which is a nightmare and when you're only getting one or two donations a month it sends you into a panic :haha: Medhelp don't give coverlines or allow you to discard temps so my chart on there looks a complete mess :haha:

I only ever start paying attention to my CL right at the very end of my cycles when I'm monitoring my temps to see whether they stay high or whether they drop. Apparently as long as temps are still above CL you're fine xx


----------



## mzswizz

I just seen your chart and so Countdown to Pregnancy put the wrong temp for the coverline. A woman told me mines should be around 96.9 ust from looking at my chart but who knows I havent ovulated yet so that can change.


----------



## SpudsMama

Yeah a CL can only ever be calculated after ovulation has passed because both levels have to be taken into consideration... i.e. pre-ov and a couple of post-ov temps.

You can have a fallback temp too though, I usually get it at either 2 or 3 dpo where it drops a little, then comes right back up again the next day xx


----------



## mzswizz

I have heard about the fallback temp!!! A woman told me she usually get them around 2 or 3 dpo also!!! Im hoping thats whats going on because if I did ovulate on cd19 then i will be 2dpo today.


----------



## SpudsMama

Yeah they're pretty common according to the things I've read. It just confuses the hell out of you when you don't know what they are :haha:

Just blitzed the kitchen and I think I went overboard with the lemon bleach... not only does the entire house stink of it, but I do as well :dohh: This landlord had better appreciate the work I've put in today!! xx


----------



## mzswizz

Lol atleast you smell like Sprite lol. Im going to try and get some BD in today just in case O is today


----------



## SpudsMama

Yeah if I were you I'd keep on BD'ing until FF has confirmed ovulation and given you your crosshairs just in case xx


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah I am going to try. I know its going to be a little harder to seeing that DH isnt feeling well and he still went to work


----------



## SpudsMama

I swear to God I couldn't do anymore housework if my life depended on it :sleep: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Thats exactly how I felt yesterday. Thats why there was no BD last night because the minute my head touched the pillow I was fast asleep. BUt DH is now home yay and also I got my results back fro mthe school and I passed with exceptional scores :happydance: but I have decided to go to the school closer to me and they accept the scores there so yay happy day


----------



## SpudsMama

Woooo go you! :happydance: 

I have just ordered the most beautiful pizza on the face of this Earth. Stupidly unhealthy but what the hell, I deserve it after getting up extra early to go into town for a useless appointment, getting a BFN and all the housework I've done today. It'll make the house smell of pizza instead of the lemon bleach, furniture polish and scented candles I bought but oh well, I can't eat them :winkwink:

It's a large stuffed crust with meatballs, roast chicken, ham, pepperoni, sausage and smoked bacon with a side order of spicy chicken kickers and a yummy cheesecake for afters :happydance: Got to wait 40 minutes for it to be delivered though... bad times :shrug: xx


----------



## SpudsMama

Oh and 1000 posts!!!!!!!!! Yay!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: 

I'd say 90% of them have just been me and you nattering on to each other throughout the days we spend alone at home :haha: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Sounds yummy now I want pizza and yay 1000 posts. Yeah I totally think it has just been us posting to one another but hey it's worth it lol. Ok so I ran upstairs thinking my AF went whacky and decided to come but it was actually white watery discharge in my underwear and white crummy in the toilet hmm wonder what that means.


----------



## lauraemily17

It must be the day for pizza as that's what I'm having as well! Just waiting for it to cook now. Yours sounds much nicer though TTC, unfortunealty I can't eat wheat so have to make do with wheat free bases and my own toppings. Would kill to be able to eat a stuffed crust :( 

Fx'd for your BFP as well TTC. I didn't get mine until 16dpo and even then it was the faintest of faint lines which showed up after the 10 mins on an internet cheapy!!

Keep BDing Mszwizz, gotta catch that eggy!! :)


----------



## SpudsMama

Lol well this thread started off quite well but after a while it was narrowed down to four regulars, there's us three and occasionally Katertots pops in as well. Me and you must have too much spare time on our hands Mz! :haha: It doesn't help that I work from home on my laptop all day really :blush:

Lauraemily - that was actually my first ever stuffed crust pizza... I don't see what all the fuss is about :shrug: I enjoyed my toppings though... on the create your own pizza option I just went for every meat available and ignored the veggies :haha: And I'll be testing again on Monday with FMU me thinks so I'll be 16dpo then.

Mz - for some women watery discharge is classed as fertile apparently. And maybe it only appeared crummy in the toilet because it was mixed in with the water in the bowl? Just a hazardous guess :haha: xx


----------



## mzswizz

I love stuffed crust pizza because im a cheese addict lol. Well DH surprised me by saying come upstairs to clean the bedroom and ended up pouncing on me! We finished around 2:40pm and I just woke up at almost 7:20pm lol. So yay got some BD'ing in. He said he had to keep checking up on me because I was sleep so long lol.


----------



## SpudsMama

And what are your temps saying today Mz? Has ovulation happened yet or been confirmed? Argh, I want your egg to drop!! :haha:

I was being a right stroppy cow this morning for some reason lol, then once my Mom and her boyfriend were out of the door I was sat here crying to myself... PMS is kicking in! xx


----------



## mzswizz

Hopefully it's pregnancy related hormones!!! Well DH and I DTD yesterday once in the afternoon and another time at night just to be on the safe side. Took my temp this morning and it went from 96.8 to 97.2 so it shifted by .4 :happydance:!!!!! So we just got to see what tomorrow and Monday's looks like. I think FF will confirm ovulation day as yesterday cd21. My DH is excited. He was like this feels like a science experienment because we waited for the seed now we have to wait to see if we germinated it and hope to see a sprout how cute :haha:. I am putting today as 1dpo.


----------



## SpudsMama

That is SO weird... we had the exact same temp shift! Freaky :wacko:

My temps are a bit different this cycle, usually after my 8dpo dip they tend to be a bit messed up, one day they're up high, the next they drop down a little... but this time they've been exactly the same for four days straight. Not massively high though xx


----------



## mzswizz

Wow I just seen your chart, we did have the same exact temp shift that is so freaky but amazing at the same time :haha:. Maybe this mean we will get a BFP the same month :thumbup: So today I am going to get a pizza because DH wants one and so do I :haha:. I have noticed that out of 13 days, DH and I DTD 10 days thats :wacko: no wonder I am :sleep:. Hopefully it will all be worth it. My next AF is due on the 21st which means I will be 15dpo when AF suppose to arrive. Im excited but nervous at the same time. Im not going to symptom spot this time around. I did however put the cod liver oil supplements aside because I think those made my cm super watery and therefore I thought I was pregnant. The minute I stopped taking them, a week later my AF had finally arrived also few days after the blood test. So im going to see if AF arrives on time but we both know we are rooting for :bfp:s


----------



## SpudsMama

Everyone's going pizza mad now :haha:

I love how when this thread started we were both near enough on the same cycle, and now we're complete opposites. I'm just coming up to AF and you're at ovulation lol! 

I do have to vouch for the no symptom spotting thing... this is the first cycle I've really stuck to that and it's been the calmest month out of the 8 I've been trying. I've not been perfect, I still catch little twinges and I'm wondering what they are but I'm not running to Google or obsessing about them on BnB anymore. I stopped checking CP and I put the saliva microscope away. I've literally only checked CM and temps. Loads easier! Still taking folic acid though, obviously.

xx


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah I noticed that too. We still wouldve been close in cycle if stupid AF wouldve showed up on time lol. Well atleast I know I ovulated and I can be in the TWW now.


----------



## SpudsMama

Yep, temping is a Godsend for confirming ovulation! xx


----------



## mzswizz

Yes it is. At first I thought I wasnt ovulating at all. So this really put my mind at ease.


----------



## SpudsMama

Feeling tired today. I wouldn't go so far as to say I'm exhausted or fatigued, just very little energy. AF is definitely on her way in the next couple of days xx


----------



## mzswizz

You never know until she shows her face which I am hoping she won't. I usually get tired when AF is coming around so lets hope our AF disappears for 9 months.


----------



## SpudsMama

I'm planning on just letting myself believe I'm out and that AF is coming seeing as I'm feeling exactly as I did last month. It's better in the long run because when AF arrives I won't be as disappointed as I have been in the past, but IF I get a BFP it'll be a happy surprise xx


----------



## mzswizz

I know how you feel. I dont want to get disappointed either especially after last cycle. But I have faith and whatever the Lord has planned for us it will happen. Subconsciously Im hoping its BFPs


----------



## SpudsMama

FF is being stupid this morning... I'm filling in the form with my temp and CM, clicking save, then I go down to my chart to have a look and it's not saved at all! Argh!! I'll try again later.

Anyway temp went up from four days of 97.6 to 97.7. Not a massive rise by any means but at least it's going up and not down. Also got yellow EWCM this morning. I know some women get EWCM before their AF is due to start, and I'm either going to come on tomorrow or Tuesday. 

I'm going to use that last FRER tomorrow morning with FMU. I'll be 16dpo by then and should get a positive if it's meant to happen xx


----------



## mzswizz

Well today my temp is at 97.1 I dont know if thats good or bad. As long as it doesnt drop any further so I am going to say I am 2dpo still. Got to wait until tomorrow to see what the temp is then. HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY to all the mothers. I dont really notice anything different which isnt unexpected so we shall see what happens when AF due date comes around.


----------



## mzswizz

my DH told me happy mother's day and I said im not a mom but he said you were a mom for 5 weeks so that counts in my book. That was sooo sweet. He was right I was a mom for 5 weeks before m/c so that just made me smile and he bought me Guess perfume for Mother's Day.


----------



## SpudsMama

Aww that is soooo cute! :cloud9:

FF is working for me now too. And I don't think a drop of .1 is anything to worry about really :thumbup: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks. I didnt think the temp drop was a big deal neither. I am 2dpo and i seen that AF is due next week geez already i just got in the tww lol


----------



## SpudsMama

Lol, how long is your luteal phase? Is it the bog standard 14 days or is it a bit shorter/longer than that? Mine is supposed to be 15 days, so AF should be due tomorrow xx


----------



## SpudsMama

Ok so my temp has gone from 97.7 to 97.2 and the FRER was negative with FMU. I'm thinking AF is on her way. It definitely feels that way because I thought it to myself before I'd even put the thermometer in my mouth! 

Oh well... onto month number 9 of TTC. It's getting old now to be honest xx


----------



## SpudsMama

Ok, so it's getting on for 8 hours since I last posted and still no AF :shrug: It felt like she was coming this morning, felt a bit heavy, drop in temp, had some mild cramps... but after that... nothing! Confused.com xx


----------



## mzswizz

Maybe AF isnt on her way which I am hoping for the both of us :thumbup:. This morning my temp went up from 97.1 to 97.3 so therefore FF confirmed ovulation on cd21 which makes me 3dpo today :happydance:. Our intercourse timing score is high because from 3 days before O to days after O we DTD. The only day we missed was the day before O. Hoping we caught the egg this month. AF is due next saturday at 15dpo so 12 more days until I can say BFP :haha:. But we shall see. And I know what you mean when we got to try next cycle because it does get pretty old after awhile. Have you thought about doing IVF because I know sometimes I think of it but I know DH would look at me like im :wacko: lol


----------



## SpudsMama

No my plan was always to try for 18 months, so another 9 months to go, and if I haven't conceived naturally (or as naturally as I can get given the sperm is handed to me in a sterile tub LOL) I'll go to the doctor for tests and to see what he says. If I need medication or some sort of aid then that's fine. IVF is the last resort really when it comes to having a biological child of my own. I've always said that if I can't conceive myself, then I'd adopt at some point in the future. 

And yay for 3dpo!! :happydance: xx


----------



## mzswizz

TTC-thanks glad to be 3po today. I think if we dont have kids then we have our pets lol. I dont think dh wants to adopt.


----------



## lauraemily17

Looking good TTC!! :)


----------



## mzswizz

Hey laurae!! How are you?


----------



## SpudsMama

Thanks Lauraemily :hugs: How are you feeling, any symptoms really kicked in yet? :hugs:

Mz - I have a hamster who hates me and a deformed fish, do they count as real pets? :haha: 

The witch still hasn't shown, I've just told the Dad that if she's not here tomorrow I'll officially class myself as late. But f**king hell I feel rough tonight. Banging headache, so tired I can barely keep my eyes open... It's only just gone 10pm, I've been in bed since 9:30pm! Praying to have a better temp tomorrow, if it's still low then I'll know AF is just playing games with me.

xx


----------



## mzswizz

Hopefully you get a BFP!!!


----------



## SpudsMama

Ok so temp went from 97.2 to 97.3 so I don't really know what to do with that one. Still above coverline, just about. Checked cm this morning and it was EWCM with spots of brown blood. AF should be here today I think now xx


----------



## lauraemily17

Hi Ladies

Just the usual early symptons really, sore boobs which are already looking bigger! Lots of trips to the toilet which means disturbed nights sleep already!! Wind (in everyway and I have no control over it!) bloating (look about 5 months pregnant at times from it!) tiredness, I could easily take a nap every afternoon, unfortunealty work gets in the way of that so early nights have to do!! A few aother random things.

Looking at that there's quite a few but nothings reallly that bad and I have to remind myself sometimes that I'm pregnant! Some people are getting morning sickness already but thankfully not yet for me!!

I tell you what though, these first few weeks go soooooooo slowly, it's not even 2 weeks since I got my bfp but it feels like forever!! You see so many MC on the first tri, it's really sad but also makes you so paranoid, it's ahrd not to worry with every twinge, and there's quite a few as the uterus expands, each week feels like a huge milestone!! Really really hoping sweetpea stays sticky!

TTC - I don't want to get your hopes up too much but it really does look good for you this month, I've got everything crossed for you.

Mzswizz - how are you finding the temping? It drove me crazy but it really did help and it's great when you get those cross hairs to confirm you ovulated. Try and relax now, got my fingers crossed for you as well!


----------



## SpudsMama

Lol, I'm stuck in a rut because brown is old blood right? So I'm thinking maybe it won't be AF. But as I type I'm getting some super mild pressure on my uterus which feels a bit like AF. I'm confuzzled :shrug: xx


----------



## SpudsMama

Ok, scratch that... AF is here full force along with BAD cramps, so bad I've been sick twice. I'm feeling well and truly miserable xx


----------



## mzswizz

Aww :hugs: TTC then maybe I will be out this month too. 4dpo today and temp dropped from 97.3 to 97.0 but it is .1 away from the coverline which is 96.9 is that normal? Also drank a little wine today and was shocked when DH told me not to drink because we dont know if i gotten pregnant this cycle :saywhat: Usually he is the one saying dont think about it just live your life and I am the one refusing so it seems like he is really trying now.

Laurae-Temping is going good for me and it is helpful FXed I will be joining you soon.


----------



## SpudsMama

That could be a fallback temp, 4dpo isn't too late for that. Or it could be a secondary estrogen surge. So hoping you get your BFP... but if you do you'd better stick around or I'll be all on my lonesome on this thread :haha: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Hoping its a bfp. You know i will be on here every day lol


----------



## SpudsMama

Got my fingers crossed for you!

Well I'm in the middle of arranging this cycle's donations already. I've told him what week it will be and how many donations we'll fit in, but I'll leave it until I start getting EWCM before we make the dates xx


----------



## lauraemily17

I'm gutted for you TTC, really thought it was this month for you. It's great that you've got some donations sorted already. How many are you going for this cycle?


----------



## mzswizz

Hoping you get your donations in perfect timing this cycle.


----------



## SpudsMama

Thank you both :thumbup: We're hoping to get in two donations since that's the maximum for us, but even if we only end up with one, as long as it's timed right that's fine with me. I hate missing out on the 2ww, even though I can't stand it once I'm in it :haha:

Lauraemily - Wow, check you Mrs 15% of her pregnancy completed already! It's like a computer game or something with that ticker :haha: xx


----------



## mzswizz

You're welcome and i agree laurae ticker is like something on a videogame lol but pretty cool


----------



## mzswizz

Ok so i am 5dpo and my temp dropped from 97.0 to 96.7 :saywhat: my temp is below coverline and im only 5dpo. I dont know whats going on.


----------



## SpudsMama

I have no idea :shrug: I'm genuinely stumped on that one... I see a lot of dips that last for a day, then they go back up again, but never two days xx


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah i have no clue either especially since it dropped below my coverline. Ugh its frustrating because i dont understand. Wishing it could've been implantation.


----------



## SpudsMama

I'm not sure if it might be too early for implantation. Just after I started TTC my doc told me to always count anything out if it's before 7dpo. That's why I don't start symptom spotting until I reach that point. But TTC is a crazy business so I wouldn't count it out completely! 

Did you wear anything different to bed or take it any later/earlier than usual? I've realised that when my temp went up .1 yesterday it was probably because I was wearing warm PJ's instead of just a vest xx


----------



## mzswizz

It wasnt anything out of the ordinary. Took temp at the same time. Wore pj outfit that i have worn while temping. AC temp was at the same level. So i dont know what happened. I read on FF though that a temp or two below the coverline is normal and the coverline doesnt really have a great importance as long as my temp is in a biphasic pattern i should be okay. So that puts my mind at ease. Also i have seen charts like mines because i searched and one woman had the same exact temps for 4 and 5 dpo so i feel better.


----------



## SpudsMama

That's good then. I think you're similar to me. We don't get a massive spike after ovulation like most other people, we just have the bare minimum of a rise :haha: So every little change niggles us xx


----------



## mzswizz

Lol yeah i was shocked to see my temp so low i took my temp 3 times lol a woman was even telling me that my chart look like some women's chart that had implantation dips at 5-7dpo. I was like i didnt know women implanted that early. Im just waiting for my temp to go back to normal.


----------



## lauraemily17

My chart looked like yours when I implanted, I implanted really late though at 14dpo!!! It'll be interesting to see what your does over the next few days.


----------



## mzswizz

Really? Did your temp go up after the dip? And was your temp below the coverline?


----------



## SpudsMama

Yeah I remember because I was convinced it was your AF turning up :haha:

I told myself this morning that I would hold off on spending this month to make room for moving. But I've just spent nearly £50.00 at Boots buying a new hair shaver seeing as mine decided to give me a massive gash down my thigh this morning and some of those smiley face OPK's that everyone raves about. I hate using normal OPK's because I can never tell if the line is dark or not :dohh: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Well atleast you have what you need instead of buying something you want so thats money well spent.


----------



## SpudsMama

Have you ever used the Clearblue smiley face OPK's? I've read some good reviews for them but they all differ between using them with FMU as it says on the pack and afternoon urine like you would with normal internet cheapies. They seem really good though. I always get bad cases of line eye with both HPT's and OPK's so I can't be trusted with the normal ones anymore :haha: xx


----------



## SpudsMama

Oh and I'm really bad. I've spent another £15.00 on yet another conception reading from the same woman who got it wrong :blush: But this time I've ordered an in depth one that will hopefully tell me more. I'm just going on that really good feeling the last one gave me, it sort of took away the stress of TTC for a while and that's what I feel I need. I can't think of any other way to do that seeing as most people don't even know I'm trying and I have no partner like a lot of women on here xx


----------



## mzswizz

No I havent tried those before I was stuck on the internet cheapies that ended up looking positive every time i looked at them :haha:. So thats why temping was my only option


----------



## SpudsMama

Ok, right now has got to be my lowest point of my whole TTC ordeal so far. The girl who bullied me and made my life miserable for nearly 5 years is pregnant. For the third time. She's got a nearly three year old daughter by one guy, a one year old son from another guy and now she's having another one. She has never worked a day in her life and has everything paid for her by the government. And here's the pincher... she's only just turned 18! Now I will admit that I'm young (older than her) but I work for a good living in charity retail which means I'm stuck on the computer all day every day including weekends (with BnB open on another tab but sshhh! :haha:), therefore it's not often I get to see friends unless they come here to me, I look after my Mum and younger brother every chance I get seeing as they're not that stable on their own, I look after my two little cousins and my Godson whenever I'm asked to, I pay my own bills with no help from anyone and I'm having to go through hell just to conceive the one!!! How the f**k is that fair?!?!?!?! 

It doesn't help that I hear the news literally 24 hours after I have to start my 9th cycle of TTC.

*phew* Rant. Over.


----------



## mzswizz

:hugs: ttc- a girl who use to be my friend made our life into a competition. I got married so now she wants to get married. I bought a house with my dh now she wants to move into a place with her boyfriend that she only been with for a few months. I been trying to conceive after m/c so she wants a baby then next thing you know she's pregnant! And she kept throwing it in my face i stopped being her friend because she gotten me to the point of crying because i wasnt conceiving. I think everything happens for a reason. You are having a wonderful life whether you have a baby this cycle or not, you are doing much better than she is. Atleast when you do conceive you will be able to just have a child and the dad instead of children And daddys. Plus you will be able to support a child mentally emotionally And financially. So let her live a miserable life. It just goes to show that her bullying made you a strong successful woman.


----------



## SpudsMama

Thank you :hugs: I'm currently cheering myself up by looking at prams :haha: Is it bad that I already know which one I'm having?? I very nearly ordered it just now but managed to stop myself seeing as I need to keep money aside for moving. I'm buying pretty much everything new for the next house.

Believe me, not once have I ever called her a friend. Honestly, the things she used to say and do were downright cruel at some points during those 5 years. And to be honest I don't think she's miserable. She's never without a boyfriend, got a huge house she doesn't have to pay a penny for and gets to drop the kids she's already got on random people to go clubbing every other night. People like her and your ex-friend don't realise how good they've got it xx


----------



## mzswizz

Trust me I already know they don't know how good they got it. But I know that woman is miserable. She may cover it with money and everything else but one of these days everything is just going to crash down on her and she is going to get hit in the face with reality hard and eventually they'll see how it really is. My ex-friend thinks she's living the life but most of the females she talk to arent real friends they could care less and she says their her real friends compared to me when I did EVERYTHING for this girl AND when she had her baby shower those same REAL FRIENDS didnt show up it was mostly her family there.


----------



## SpudsMama

All I can say is roll on the time that we can finally have our BFP's! Whichever month it may be. I know I definitely want it to happen sooner rather than later, but even if it happens a year from now, as long as I can become a mother and have that right then I'll be one happy lady. Until then all we can do is continue to develop ourselves and our lives so we're more than ready to receive our little bundles of joy! xx


----------



## mzswizz

Exactly thats all we can do. My DH and I are finally on the same page and he really wants kids soon too. Before he was so nonchalant about it saying whenever it happens it happens but now he's like we are going to freak until we cant freak no more and start popping out these kids :haha:


----------



## SpudsMama

:haha: That made me lol!

I'm just glad that I have my friend to support me through this, he's like the equivalent of a DH except for the fact that there's no sex and there's no wedding certificate :haha: We've been friends for a long time now and we're both in this to be parents. When I was looking for donors before they were just that. Donors. Anonymous and not willing to be contacted after the pregnancy and birth was confirmed. Saying that though I just realised I always call him the "donor" on here :dohh: From now on he will be called the FOB :haha:

I know there are people out there who judge people like me and my friend because we're choosing to have a baby without being married/in a relationship and don't ever intend to but tough :haha: This baby will have a Mummy and Daddy who love her. End of story. 

I really need to stop ranting today... I blame AF :blush: xx


----------



## mzswizz

As long as the baby has both parents it is okay. Well i had a temp shift from 96.7 to 97.2 so im happy it went back up thank goodness. I didnt want FF to assume i didnt ovulate on cd21 and change everything around on me.


----------



## mzswizz

This morning I fell back asleep and had the worst dream ever. My whole dream consisted of me in front of a garbage can vomiting and when I woke I felt soooo :sick:. My stomach is starting to settle down now though which is good.


----------



## SpudsMama

Sorry to hear that Mz! Hope you feel better again soon! 

Absolutely shattered so I won't bother boring you with a useless post :haha: It's only CD3 so not much going on xx


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks. I am now 6dpo so other than the crazy dream, nothing is going on.


----------



## mzswizz

7dpo today and my temp went from 97.2 to 96.8 so once again its below coverline. I am assuming its just fluctuation temps during the tww. Im thinking AF might come this cycle seeing that my temps keep dropping under coverline.


----------



## SpudsMama

Yeah I do think your temps are a little crazy looking. You're not coming down with the flu or feeling ill are you? That can affect temps. 

That's the problem I've had this morning. I woke up to find my temp had jumped from 97.3 to 97.9. But from the second I got out of bed I've felt the beginning of a cold coming on. Swollen glands, eyes feeling very sore, bad throat etc etc. After looking online for advice I've made the decision to not temp at all during AF. Lots of women just leave it because of how erratic they can be so I'll be starting my charts from CD8 now. Thats still about 7-10 days before I usually ovulate anyway so the temp shift will still be recognised easily enough. I'll still take my temp in the mornings and record them on my phone and on two of the four online charts I have so I can still keep tabs on things. But for FF and Countdown to Pregnancy it'll be CD8 and onwards xx


----------



## mzswizz

Nope not feeling ill or is ill at all. Just tired but thats about it. I was sick yesterday but it was just me feeling nauseous because i had a 3hr dream of vomiting so you can just imagine hoe i felt when i woke up. But other than that, nothing really out of the norm so i have no clue why my temp dropped below the coverline again.


----------



## SpudsMama

Unless your drop before was first the fallback temp, followed the the secondary estrogen surge and this one is implantation... the timing is about right :thumbup: But I'm not entirely sure xx


----------



## mzswizz

I am hoping that it is implantation. In my previous message i was going to say hoping that its pregnancy and this is implantation because i am at 7dpo and it did go .1 degree under the cover line not as massive as the temp before.


----------



## SpudsMama

Got everything crossed for you Mz!! :thumbup: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks ttc. Im just hoping if i am pregnant this cycle then hopefully its a sticky bean. I dont know about the vivid dream but hopefully that was also a sign.


----------



## SpudsMama

It could've been sign of your morning sickness to come! :haha:

But if you have another temp dip I haven't got a clue what it could be :haha: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah FXed i have no more temp dips after this because if i do, i am going to throw in the towel.


----------



## SpudsMama

I don't know if you know anything about this but I'm a little concerned. I have never smoked but my Mom and her boyfriend do. My Mom isn't so bad, she only ever smokes outside when she's here but her boyfriend always smokes in the car. And I don't mean one or two, I mean constant chain smoking for the hour it takes for us to get to where our family lives. The kind of car we're in is only a small Ford KA and the back windows only open an inch or so because you don't wind them down like most cars, you just clip them open. He only winds his window down by a couple of centimetres so the vast majority of the smoke is coming into the back where I am. I know smoking affects fertility, as does passive smoke... but I only ever have to be in that situation once a week. Do you think that could be hindering my chances of conception or is only a couple of hours a week not enough to make a difference? xx


----------



## mzswizz

Well i think it shouldnt effect you seeing that you arent around him constantly but i would tell him to smoke when he is outside because not only is that causing concern for you to concieve but at tye same time he can also cause you to get lung cancer due to second hand smoke. One of my childhood friends' grandfather was a chain smoker and his grandmother wasnt but she ended up dying because she developed lung cancer from second hand smoke. Now i dont want to scare you by saying that but with cigarettes any smoke is bad smoke and i would avoid it as much as possible seeing that you are trying to conceive. DH and i cant be around smokers because we start coughing very bad dont know why and neither of us have asthma.


----------



## SpudsMama

I've tried talking to him about it before. I started off by telling him that it bothered me as I don't like the smell and I usually end up coughing for the rest of the night and he didn't change. Then one day when I had two animals in the back seat that we had to take to the vet he still smoked after being told not to. The thing is, they don't know I'm TTC, only the FOB knows so I can't use that as my reason for telling him to stop when he's around me. The only thing I'm grateful for is that it is only two hours a week, sometimes not even that if he doesn't come to visit the family with us. When it comes to the 2ww I tend to try and stay home if I know he'll be in the car, because obviously I could be pregnant and not know yet. 

Bring on the day I get my 12 week scan and I can say "look, you can't smoke around me because I'm pregnant!" When I get my BFP I won't be coming in the car with him anyway and once baby is here he's not coming anywhere near her. I can't stand the man.

On another note, since I told you about the girl who used to bully me in school getting pregnant with her third, I've since been told that another friend is pregnant with her second (her first is 7 months old) but that baby was planned and I'm happy for them. And one of my best friends apparently has something brilliant to tell me later, which I'm 99% sure will be a pregnancy because she's been trying for a few months now. That will be her second too (she has an 8 month old son). I can't believe they've all happened within a couple of days of each other!! xx


----------



## mzswizz

I totally agree. I would not like him either. And it must be somethig in the air alot of women are getting pregnant now. Is it another baby boom maybe


----------



## SpudsMama

Omg I am sat here literally crying. I just got my reading from the woman who said I'd conceive in April, except this time I went for the in depth option instead and everything there was extremely accurate. I used a different email address this time and I didn't mention the sperm donation issue like I did before, I just said I'd been trying to conceive for a few months with no luck. But honestly, everything was spot on. Not just pregnancy related things, but my personal life as well, like financial stuff and my family. Honest to God I love this woman and I don't care if people call me a sucker for going to her again after last time :haha: 

I'll PM you some of what she said and how it relates to my life xx


----------



## mzswizz

:hugs: Well atleast she was spot on about some things. I got this cramp thats like by my hip and it wont go away right in my pubic area.


----------



## SpudsMama

I know exactly what cramp you're talking about. I get it from about 5dpo right through to the end of AF. The closer I get to AF the stronger it becomes xx


----------



## mzswizz

Im laying down now and it seems to have went away thank goodness. I dont know why i just feel like im going to be out this month.


----------



## SpudsMama

Just PM'd you the details xx


----------



## mzswizz

I just read the message. Wow she is good. That is totally amazing. I know when dh and i hage kids i want to give birth naturally. Nobody in my family has done it before.


----------



## SpudsMama

When you say naturally do you mean vaginally with no pain relief or just vaginally. Because some people class a natural birth as a vaginal birth, not a C-Section and others class it as just a normal vaginal birth with no pain killers. 

In my family there's only ever been one c-section and that was an emergency one. My aunt's blood pressure shot up and they had approximately 4 minutes to get her into surgery and get her daughter out. Was very scary. The rest of us have all been vaginal which is what I'd prefer. Me and my brother were both nearly 10lbs! My cousins have all been quite small though xx


----------



## mzswizz

Vaginal with no pain relief. My mom and my sister both had to deliver c-section wise so its a scary feeling but im hoping im able to do it vaginally and if so I am going to do it with no pain killers


----------



## SpudsMama

You're one brave lady! 

Whenever I think about it I always say I'd prefer a birth with no drugs, but then reality hits me and I remember what I'm like every time I get a paper cut and faint :blush: I'd love love LOVE a water birth. I've seen lots of videos of them and they look so much calmer than a normal vaginal delivery... but over here it always depends on whether they have a pool free, what your condition is at the time of getting to hospital etc etc xx


----------



## mzswizz

My DH is the same way with getting blood drawn omg you should see him its so funny. Yeah I am not that good with pain but I will have to endure it to understand what its like. But now I feel like I ate something bad..I feel so :sick: its not even funny.


----------



## SpudsMama

:hugs: Hope you feel better soon!

It's my Uncle's 3rd anniversary today so feeling very down. He died of alcoholism, hence me never touching drink. He was the one who made me promise to never drink/smoke, and that turned out to be the last time I saw him so I've stuck to it.

R.I.P Nath :cloud9: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mzswizz

:hugs: may he R.I.P. My friend died on christmas eve. He was killed by a drunk driver. We were in middle school when it happened. Well i think my thermometer went haywire it kind of was giving me the same temp and when i went to sleep and woke up it went back to normal 97.2 i had to temp three times before it popped up 97.2 it was showing 96.8 96.6 then 97.2 i was like wow thats a crazy jump. But usually i take my temp twice or three times because the first temp i get is usually 96.8 then the 2nd and third isnt 96.8


----------



## mzswizz

I dont really feel optimistic no more. I feel like af is going to come right on time. Its just that gut feeling and most of the time its right. It will be a year of trying after m/c next month and i just feel down. Always trying something new but no success it makes me feel like a failure and to just give up. Its just so hard not to think about having children when i am completely surrounded by children in our family and pregnant women everywhere. I just feel so down and in my head thinking that once again its going to be another AF cycle.

Sorry for the ranting


----------



## mzswizz

Ok so Im not symptom spotting but omg my nipples are like super itchy (tmi) but like they are red becuse i kept trying to rub and scratch its so not a good sight :haha:


----------



## SpudsMama

Lol after some posts that I've read on this site there's no such thing as TMI in my book :haha: The sheer amount of women (me included) who end up talking about different kinds of mucus, bowel movement habits and everything else have made sure of that :haha:

I don't blame you for ranting, it's exactly how I felt last month. I think the more time goes on, the less optimistic we tend to be. We still get excited about little things but on the whole we are rather down about the whole thing. But I will say that the longer we try, the sweeter that BFP will be when it finally decides to show up! xx


----------



## SpudsMama

Oh and I forgot to say, I think I mentioned last night that I thought my best friend was going to announce that she's pregnant and I was right! I am SO happy for her. She's already got a beautiful 8 month old baby boy and now she's hoping for a little girl, bless her. I'm feeling it this month... that reading I had got my spirits right up and now I'm even more determined because I want to be bump buddies with my girl!! xx


----------



## mzswizz

Good luck and i feel much bette after baking brownies :haha: hopefully we get our BFPs


----------



## SpudsMama

I don't blame you for cooking brownies :haha: I'm supposed to be trying to eat healthier and I was doing really well but last night I caved and had a McDonalds and have been eating chocolate all weekend :dohh: I'm thinking a trip to the shop for a bucket load of fruit and cereals is in order later xx


----------



## lauraemily17

Hi ladies

Turns out this pregnancy wasn't meant to be and I've miscarried :cry:

It was still early into the pregnancy and I had tried to prepare myself in case this happened as it seems to be so common but it's still very very hard to accept. :(


----------



## SpudsMama

Laura I am so sorry. I didn't see that coming. If you need anyone to rant to feel free to PM me :hugs: xx


----------



## mzswizz

laurae-I am so sorry :hugs: if you need someone to talk to we're here for you.

Well I dont think I ovulated this month so Im out just got to wait for AF to come now. FF took off the crosshairs because my temp went down to 96.8 again :cry:


----------



## SpudsMama

Maybe you just have erratic temps? Sorry if I'm prying but on the days that you have the weird temps, are you DTD before you go to sleep? xx


----------



## mzswizz

From looking at my chart i do notice that i dtd the night before or 2 days before. Would that effect my temps? We usually dtd at night.


----------



## SpudsMama

Well it could be effecting things because BBT is all about the resting body temp. Obviously if you've DTD not long before going to sleep it's not a resting temp if that makes sense. That's the only reason I can think of for your temps being so strange anyway xx


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah that makes alot of sense now. Whenever we dont dtd, the temp is up and if we dtd the temp is down. I must say i am having cramps down there wonder if thats good or bad.


----------



## SpudsMama

I'm similar though. Not with DTD obviously but whenever my sleep is disturbed or I've had a late night my temps are a bit lower. You'd think that by being active temps would rise, not fall :shrug:

So I've already got a bad throat and I've got the start of a chesty cough coming on and I've been taking Buttercup Syrup for it as I always do. Now I've just realised it's bad for TTC :dohh: xx


----------



## SpudsMama

I've been looking into hostile cervical mucus today and realised I probably have it because my EWCM is always SO thick. It's supposed to be thin :dohh: So from now on I'll be taking EPO and drinking grapefruit juice to try and sort that problem out ASAP xx


----------



## mzswizz

Well I have decided that I take my temps too early :dohh:. I overslept today and took my temp at 9am and it was 97.5. So with that being said my temps ARE high after ovulation so I DID ovulate. Now i just got to wait and see


----------



## SpudsMama

:happydance: Just make sure you take your temps at the same time every morning otherwise they'll be all over the place again :haha: xx


----------



## mzswizz

thanks. dh says my bbs feel heavier hopefully thats a good sign


----------



## SpudsMama

Good luck! :hugs: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks. Hopefully we get BFPs sooner than later


----------



## mzswizz

I have decided to stop temping now. I just want to enjoy my dh. I prayed to God asking to help me see if i ovulate and thats it, i even told dh the same thing. I noticed that after FF confirmed i ovulated, my temps went out of whack so i think the Lord is giving me the sign that i got what i wanted now move on so i am. If AF comes this cy le, i am going to take a break and enjoy life as a married couple also our 2 yr wedding anniversary is in 2 months so thats exciting. I have been thinking so much about ttc that i kind of took away the real feelings of dtd and just made it a routine. So now i am just awaiting the 21st not going crazy or anything like that. I am just going to relax. If i get a BFP then i get it, if i dont then it just wasnt meant to be. Hoping you lovely ladies get those sticky beans sooner than later.


----------



## SpudsMama

Good for you, maybe that really annoying saying is true lol... just relax and the BFP will pop up when it's completely unexpected :thumbup:

I still have a good feeling for this cycle. Donations are definitely on for next week and I've really started eating and drinking healthily. I'm having 8-10 glasses of water a day, eating fruit and veg throughout the day instead of snacking on chocolate and when the shopping is delivered later I can start having my 2 glasses of grapefruit juice every day to hopefully thin out my EWCM xx


----------



## lauraemily17

Mzswizz - fx'd for the relaxed approach. I saw a lot of ladies in the first tri section where it had worked for them so there must be some truth to it. :thumbup:

TTC - Have you tried using pre-seed internally? It's supposed to help if there's not enough friendly cm for spermies. We use it. The only down side is try not to use too much. It can make it a bit too slippy in there and more can fall out!! Also have you thought about doing the insemniation before you go to bed? That way you can just go sleep afterwards and hopefully help spermies find their way?

I'm all set to start trying again. Order more pre-seed, pre natal vitamins (had to pack my pregnancy ones away :( ) and got some more sticks for my monitor. 

Just got to wait patiently (not an easy thing for me!!) for the bleeding to stop and hormones to go back to noraml. Took my temp this morning and it's still high, hoping it comes down over the next few days.


----------



## SpudsMama

Hi Laura :flower: No I can't have the donations before bed because the FOB is only available around his work hours. I usually get them between 11am-1pm. Because I work from home most days I find it quite easy to just get sat down with the laptop so I can do still do my work and not fall behind so it's all good. I've used pre-seed before and I did find it useful because it helped to get the softcup in there. It's not that I don't have enough EWCM because I've never exactly been short of it, it's just way too thick. It must be making it difficult for the swimmers to get to where they need to be. Grapefruit juice is supposed to help out a lot with thinning it out a bit so I'm just hoping it tastes nice... I've never tried it before! :haha:

I think it's great that you're going to try again straight away. Aren't women supposed to be more fertile after miscarriages and births? Hopefully you'll get to break open those pregnancy vits again really soon :hugs: xx


----------



## lauraemily17

Thank you :) We know a few people who have manged to fall pregnant again within a few months, one being my Mum with me so we're hoping so!!! My Mum's theory is this pregnancy was a practice for my body and next time it'll do it properly! I quite like thinking of it like that!

My tip for the grapefruit juice if you don't like it is add plenty of sugar (not so good for the waist line though!) or mix it with another juice or soda water. Apparently pineapple juice is good after you're ovulated. Not sure in what way but I used to try and have pineapple as an afternoon snack during my tww.


----------



## SpudsMama

Yeah I've heard about that as well. I think it's got something to do with implantation. I don't know in what way though :shrug: I love pineapple juice though so I'll have no problem with that :haha: I'm quite good with managing to drink things that don't taste that nice. Whenever I have the hiccups I have a spoonful of vinegar which is vile and SO strong on it's own! Whenever I have indegestion I try to down some warm salted water. The few times I had water infections I had to drink cranberry juice which is the mankiest thing I've ever tasted in my life!! :haha: So hopefully the GFJ won't be too bad. I'm trying to keep my weight down and cut out the bad stuff so I don't think adding sugar would help me much :dohh:

I like the sound of your Mum! She's got her head screwed on right as my Grandad would say :haha: xx


----------



## lauraemily17

Lol! She certainly has! I'm really lucky, we're so close, she's such a strong women and she's bought me up to be the same. Not that I'm as strong.

I used to hate cranberry juice but suffer from recurrent water infections so had to learn to like it. I actually love it now and regualry drink it even when I don't need to! I don't know how you manage to drink vinegar!!! I like it on my chips but that's it!

I actually changed my diet a bit the month we conceived, I was kindof reluctant before as I didn't want to change my life too much while ttc. I wasn't particulry unhealthy but wasn't really aware of what I was eating if you know what I mean. Anyhow after the 7th cycle I gave in! I cut down on alcohol, DH cut down on caffine, I started drinking full fat milk and stopped eating so much meat, had beans and lagumes instead, also ate lots more salad with very tasty salad dressings. I lost about 5 pounds and did feel a lot better. We're hoping it all helped and plan to carry on eating this way.


----------



## SpudsMama

I wouldn't say I've completely changed my eating habits. I still eat the same amount as I always did, I'm just going for the healthier option. 

I.e. instead of a chocolate bar I'll have an apple/banana... instead of eating a cheap ready meal for lunch I'll have a sandwich/toast and marmite/pasta etc etc. You get the idea. I've always drank water and not much else, but I never used to have enough of it so now I purposely make sure to drink at the very least 8 glasses so I'm getting the recommended amount. And I've got to say... I love it! I swear to God, they must put additives in the water around here because I'm always so hyper now :haha:

Me and my Mom are the complete opposite to you and yours. She's the weaker one who always bows down to what people want from her and I'm the strong, stubborn one :haha: I get it from my Dad :blush:

Oh and drinking vinegar is like swallowing acid. Well... I don't know what acid tastes like but I expect it's similar :haha: 

The grapefruit juice smells really nice so if it turns out to be disgusting I'll be surprised xx


----------



## SpudsMama

Ok, I stand corrected. It may smell lovely... but it tastes like vomit :haha: Oh well, I'm just going to do my best to hold my breath and down a whole glass of the stuff three times a day! If it'll get me my Spud I'll do it :happydance: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Well ladies 4 more days until AF suppose to show. CM is always changing up so i just stopped checking. Pretty much just waiting until the 21st to see whats going to happen. If AF arrives, then a break it will be. I think its a well needed break after 11 months of ttc.


----------



## lauraemily17

'tastes like vomit!!' :rofl: TBH I would have been surprised if you had have liked it considering you don't like cranberry juice!! I laughed out loud reading your post so DH asked about it. After explaining what Grapefruit juice is good for he now wants me to have some!! Looks like I'll be doing the same, hold the nose and down as quick as possible!!

What cd were you when a came last month Mzswizz? I know your cycles can vary a bit but looking at your chart I'm not so sure you've ovulated yet or if you have it was prob onl 6 days ago.


----------



## mzswizz

Well AF was 2 weeks late last cycle so around cd40 something or cd50 something cant remember. Usually AF comes on cd36 so last month was out of whack. I stopped temping. FF had confirmed O was on cd21 when I had the three high temps, then after that my temps were just all over the place but I dont know what was going on with that. AF is suppose to come on the 21st but we shall see.


----------



## lauraemily17

The theory goes with irregular cycles that the time after ovulation (the luteal phase) is always the same and it's the time before ovualtion that is varied. In which case going on your last cycle you probably ovulated about the time you thought af was due. The luteal phase generally won't be longer than 14 days as the corpus litium (sp?!?) won't last any longer and it's this which prodcues the required hormones for pregnancy before the egg implants. If an egg doesn't implan within this time hormone levels drop and af arrives. 

Going on your last cycle it might be worth getting in some BDing over the next 4-5 days just in case.


----------



## mzswizz

Laurae-we have been dtd but not as much. I will sneak a few BD times in with DH but thats only if he up to it.


----------



## SpudsMama

Grapefruit juice update - I've learned to drink it properly, so now it's only the after taste that bothers me. So to get rid of that I drink some more water! Is there any such thing as drinking too much water? I'm living on it now :haha:

I love how my life is revolving around sodding grapefruit juice now :wacko: xx


----------



## mzswizz

I love grapefruit juice! Also pomegranate cranberry apple etc etc. Well as long as you dont drink an excessive amount of water then you are okay. I heard of a woman who was in a water drinking contest she drank over a gallon i think, it was the amount of water in one of those water dispensers, she didnt drink all of it because she ended up dying i think it shut her body down or burst one of her organs i cant remember it was years ago but i was shocked because i didnt know if you over drink water you can die from it but of course you shouldnt have that problem because you arent in a water drinking contest :haha:


----------



## SpudsMama

Bloody hell, I can barely manage a few glasses of water a day, never mind a water dispenser full of it! I drink the recommended amount so I should be fine :haha:

I've found a new way to handle the taste of GFJ as well, I just sieve out the pulp (I HATE pulp with a passion!!) and it's not too bad now. I'm planning on having three glasses a day so hopefully my EWCM is thin enough for next week. 

How are you both anyway? Any good signs Mz?? xx


----------



## SpudsMama

Just decided I'm going to start using my OPK's tomorrow which is a few days earlier than planned. Just checked my CM and it's already getting stretchy, and that shouldn't be happening just yet. On the plus side, it IS getting thinner so the GFJ is obviously doing it's job! It's not a lot and it's not clear yet so I know I'm still a few days away from ovulation but I don't want to miss it. I have a feeling it's going to come a little earlier and apparently GFJ can have that effect on some women. I just hope it doesn't happen on Saturday/Sunday because I won't be able to get donations :nope: xx


----------



## SpudsMama

Yay! Managed to get an extra donation for Friday so I'll be getting three this cycle :happydance: xx


----------



## mzswizz

:happydance: yay ttc thats great. I too hate pulp I always get my juices pulp free. I think Im out because AF due Saturday and I got sharp pains that where super quick, moodiness (cried horribly last night because couldnt cuddle with DH and irrtated this morning wanted to choke him :haha:) and I had excess cm yesterday so dont know whats going on


----------



## SpudsMama

Well they're all signs for me that AF is coming, but as we always say, unless the witch shows up you're still in! I'm always hearing of women who are convinced AF is here then bam! They have their BFP :hugs: xx


----------



## lauraemily17

That's exactly what happened to me last month!! Fx'd for you :)

That's fab news that you've got another donation in TTC, hopefully it'll be lucky number 3! :) You still managing to stomach te grapefruit juice?!?! I have resisted buying any so far!!

Think my bodies finally getting back to normal. Temp went down today almost to pre ovulation temps, took my first test on my fertility monitor as well and it came up low, looking at the lines I have a little more estrogen and LH than I would normally but not a lot so hopefully in a couple more days body will be ready to start preparing another eggy. The most frustrating thing now is the bleeding and cramps, really want them to stop but from what I've read they may be around for another week or so :( Really missing being intimate with my DH :(


----------



## mzswizz

TTC-how is it going for you today?

Laurae-thats good news. After my m/c it took from april until june 10th for my hcg levels to go to 0 from a 5 week pregnancy. Also i had a d&c, so i bled for two weeks than had another random bleed for 2 weeks it was driving me mad. Hopefully you will be able to be intimate again sooner than you think


----------



## SpudsMama

Aww I hope you feel better soon Laura! I know when I had a 3 week long bleed and cramping last year it wasn't much fun. But obviously that wasn't a MC so I don't know how similar it would've been :shrug: The GFJ is going ok now actually, I sieve out the pulp which makes it a lot easier to stomach. It's only the after taste it leaves that I hate now, but eating/drinking something straight after takes it away again. I have two glasses a day, one in the morning and one in the evening and I'm getting EWCM earlier than usual. I don't normally get it for another couple of days. It's not a lot, so I'll definitely need to top up with pre-seed tomorrow but it's there and it's not too thick and that's the main thing! 

I'm feeling really good today. It's amazing how something as small as drinking a bit more water can make you feel this great. I've spent most of the morning looking round flats with my Mom and younger brother ready for when they move in a few weeks. I think I'm going to spend the afternoon trying to get ahead with some work I'm going to miss out on tomorrow. Joy of joys :haha:

Imagine if we all end up being bump buddies?! :haha: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Yay it will be super exciting to be bump buddies. Hopefully we can sooner rather than later


----------



## mzswizz

Well ladies when AF arrives, I am going to take a few months off of here and just get healthy mentally physically and emotionally and just spend time with DH. I will check for updates every so often though. Want to see this thread get filled with lots of BFPs over the time frame that Im not on.


----------



## SpudsMama

Aww well in that case I hope you get your BFP so you can stay! :haha: xx


----------



## mzswizz

I caved in and took a test it was a BFN


----------



## SpudsMama

You're not out yet! xx


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah you're right. I got 2 days left before af arrives


----------



## SpudsMama

Well my donation for tomorrow has been cancelled so I'll probably get two next week. I'm not too gutted to be honest because I'm not really in my fertile window yet, I've only had two tiny patches of EWCM xx


----------



## mzswizz

Okay so i noticed today that i had ewcm. Dont know why


----------



## SpudsMama

I had that last cycle for a couple of days before AF but apparently, if there's a lot of it and it's consistent, it's a good pregnancy sign xx


----------



## mzswizz

Well AF is due tomorrow so just have to wait it out. No sharp pains today yet though. How are you doing?


----------



## SpudsMama

I'm feeling pretty good thanks. After the cancellation yesterday I went into work (the actual office instead of my living room on the laptop :haha:) and got all of the Friday stuff done. That's the day where I have to travel round for a bit with my manager to the different shops. Except this time it was all done within an hour. I left the house at 9am and got back just before 10am! So now I've got the whole day free with no housework to do... loving it!!! :happydance: xx


----------



## mzswizz

That sounds great. I have house cleaning to do today. DH always wants food so now im stuck with the mess lol


----------



## SpudsMama

He sounds a lot like my brother. He always comes by after school and stays for a couple of hours. Not only does he eat me out of house and home, but he makes as much mess as he possibly can before he has to leave :dohh: MEN! :haha: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Lol exactly. I have to clean a sink piled to the sky of dishes. I keep finding plates and cups everywhere lol


----------



## SpudsMama

I have a way now of making the kitchen look really tidy when in actual fact I've been too busy to wash the dishes. I have a really big sink that's quite wide and very deep so I just fill it with hot soapy water and chuck all the plates and cups in there. You can't see them unless you stand next to the sink :haha: 

I feel so bad now. I've just been on the phone to my Nan who's in tears because she's decided to have her dog put down. He's been in our family for 13 years and she's finding it all really hard. She's nearly in her 80's. I want to get down to see her so badly but I can't until Sunday. He's being put to sleep on Tuesday :cry: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Aww im sorry to hear that. My DH oldest dog died like 2 months ago and he took it hard. So i know the feeling.


----------



## SpudsMama

Yeah, he's the fourth dog I've lost within a couple of years. My own childhood dog died when she twisted her ankle and just went in her sleep. They think the shock of it killed her, she wasn't old. My uncle's dog was put to sleep a couple of months ago, she was VERY old and VERY ill. I'd had my own dog for 18 months, raised him from a newborn puppy, but then he had to go back to the police for his training as a sniffer hound :haha: It's been a weird time for the dogs in our family :wacko: I just wish I could be with my Nan now xx


----------



## mzswizz

My childhood dog was murdered. Long story short: The next door neighbor's son (childhood friend) wanted to pet my dog. I told him no because he is super protective over me (we practically grew up together i was a baby and he was a puppy so on so forth) but he wouldnt listen and he tried to pet him and my dog bit him on the nose so he cried ran to his house i guess told his parents and then a few days later I noticed my dog was getting skinny wasnt eating was drooling and foaming at the mouth was always laying down and we took him to the vet where he died there and I was heartbroken and angry. We found out that someone poisoned him by giving him antifreeze (coolant for a car). Then my other puppy was stolen..my dad took a few away because they were bad and kept chewing up everything..when i started dating DH his dog had puppies and one had pulvaro (disease for puppies) so we had to put him down and then his oldest dog died he was around 10 or 11 years old. whew alot of things happened


----------



## SpudsMama

It sounds like neither of us have had much luck! I did love my dog to bits though (the one who has joined the police force). He was gorgeous, an English Springer Spaniel, liver and white. Craziest dog ever but very loveable. I hated having to give him up but I'd known from the start that it was going to happen. I had a picture of him emailed to me recently and he looks so different! When I had him I'd kept his fur long and to me he looked beautiful, but the police have had his fur clipped so he looks like a short haired dog. It doesn't really suit him but I guess it's easier for his trainers to handle xx


----------



## mzswizz

I wish i could have a picture of my dogs that my dad gave to the adoption shelters. I guess its better not to know so i wouldnt be depressed.


----------



## SpudsMama

Ok, huge dilemma here. The dog is being put down on Tuesday. I was planning on getting a donation on Tuesday. But both my parents are putting pressure on me to be there with my Nan when it's done. I can't do both on the same day because my Nan lives over an hour away and it'll turn out to be an all day thing. 

So I've got two choices. 

1) I go down to my Nan's for the day and be there with her when the dog is put to sleep. I don't think I could watch something like that, plus I'm not the most affectionate of people so I don't think I could give the right support to her, like putting an arm around her and everything. 

2) I stay home and feel guilty as hell, but still get a donation, which will be excellent timing, being very close to ovulation. I mean, I believe in fate, so what if my baby is meant to be conceived on that day? 

I don't know what to do. I love my Nan so much but God I want this baby so much too. And it's not as if I'm in a relationship where I can just BD for a few minutes and I'm sorted for the day. I only get one or two chances per cycle. Help :cry:


----------



## mzswizz

Sorry Im reading this sooo late. Well I feel you should do whats right in your heart. If you cant see a dog be put down nor can you give her the right affection then maybe its meant for the donation to happen that day. Especially since you would be so close to ovulation who knows if you would get another donation that close. You could also get the donation and see her later that day. That way you can skip seeing the dog be put to sleep and be able to talk to your Nan by then because people would've already gave her that affection she needed at that moment or call her to atleast let her know you care. I dont know if that helps


----------



## SpudsMama

No, I can't do both in the same day because of how far I'd have to travel. To visit family is usually an all day thing. The only way I could do both would be to have the donation late at night, but FOB will be working :dohh: I think I've sorted it though. My Dad is trying to sort something out so I don't have to be there and I'll spend all day with her on Wednesday instead.

On a brighter note... my best friend has been looking for her real Dad for a couple of years now. She first started looking when she started TTC for her first baby, who's now nearly 9 months old. She was desperate for her Dad to know his grandson from birth but it never happened. She just found out last week that she's pregnant with her second, and yesterday she found her Dad! SOOOOO happy for her! :cloud9: xx


----------



## mzswizz

That is great news on both situations. Good for the both of you. Last night i prepared myself to see AF this morning so we DTD before we have to take the 7 day break (even though AF doesnt seem to stop my DH :haha:). While DTD, DH said whoa your bbs are different are you pregnant and i said i dont think so and i told him my bbs were sore on the sides but i think it was because of the bra i had on. And to top it all off i woke up to pee this morning feeling wet thinking for sure AF got me while i was sleep which usually happens in the wee hours of the morning but when i wiped there was nothing there and the wetness was just cm it had to happen recently because if it was from DTD it shouldve dried up by now because we DTD around 11pm and i used the bathroom at 5:30am


----------



## mzswizz

Oh my goodness i have this sharp pain feels just like a pulled muscle on the far right side right above the pubic area and a dull one in the middle between my pubic area and my navel i thought for sure it was AF but i went to the bathroom and wiped and only saw cm whats going on. If it is AF usually it comes with a bang and then I have bad cramps but i havent felt nothing like this before and i know its not a gas cramp neither.


----------



## SpudsMama

Hoping it's a BFP because then you don't have to leave! :haha: No, in all honesty, it'd be great if you ended up getting pregnant before you take a break :thumbup: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah that would be awesome.


----------



## SpudsMama

Well I definitely recommend grapefruit juice! Before, my EWCM always resembled a bouncy ball on my finger whenever I checked, it was very thick and clumpy. Now it's textbook fertile mucus, clear, a lot thinner so the spermies can get through it and it looks exactly like a raw egg white. AND there's a bit more of it than I usually get! Plus, I don't know if this has anything to do with the GFJ, but I never had a high, soft cervix before, but now I've had it two days in a row! 

Still getting negative OPK's and I've just text FOB to ask if he's ok for donations on Monday and Wednesday. I think I'm going to ovulate on Tuesday, but I do really want to be there for my Nan so I thought Mon and Wed are the best alternative days xx


----------



## lauraemily17

Well I thought I was doing really well at getting over my miscarriage, trying not to dwell on it and looking forward to trying again and today I get some news which has hit me for six.

My DH sisters is pregnant!! She's a few weeks behind where I would have been and actually found out the weekend I had my miscarriage! I know I should be happy for them but I am absolutely devastated :cry: :cry: :cry:

My DH family now have another baby to look forward to to replace ours and everytime I see her as she progresses through her pregnancy I am going to be reminded of where I would have been through mine. I really don't think I'm strong enough to handle it. :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## mzswizz

ttc-GL

laurae-:hugs: i know how you feel because i felt the same way when my sister was pregnant right after i had the miscarriage. It will be hard at 1st but this will help you get stronger and dont worry you will get your baby.

As for me AF is late again so we shall see.


----------



## SpudsMama

Oh God Laura, I can't imagine how that must feel for you. If you ever need to have a rant and a rave then we're here :hugs:

Mz - Do you feel the same as you did last month when AF was late, or is there anything different going on? xx


----------



## mzswizz

No its different because i am having sharp pains that i never felt before. I keep thinking AF is here. I got pads in my purse just in case.


----------



## SpudsMama

My best friend has been complaining of sharp pains around her pubic bone area and she got her BFP a few days ago :thumbup: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Well hopefully thats a sign for me


----------



## SpudsMama

First donation of the month at 2pm today! :happydance: xx


----------



## SpudsMama

Grr... donation has been set back by another hour :growlmad:


----------



## lauraemily17

It's looking good Mzswizz I really hope this is your bfp! :)

Only 40 mins to go TTC!!

I'm still in quite a dark place emotionally, at the minute the only way I think I can handle this is to completly seperate myself from DH's family. I can't bare thinking about their joy for his sister. In some ways it's easier for me to do as they are my inlaws but for my DH it's his family. He's going round to his parents later to tell them we know (it was my mum who told us) It's going to be a really tough few weeks I think. I just hope we have the strength to get through it and hopefully I'll be able to reconnect with his family in time.

I have had a little bit of good news today as I got my first high on my monitor. The bleeding has also stopped other than some light spotting in my CM, the fact that I have cm is great as it had completly vanished!! Although we should really wait until it's all gone we decided sod it and DTD. It does feel good to know my body has recovered and feel like a women again. I've started on the grapefruit juice today to help make better quality cm, it really is vile!! Had to mix it with soda water and sugar syrup!! At least I only need to have it for a few days each month!!


----------



## SpudsMama

It sounds like some time out is really what you need Laura, although that's easier said than done! Yay for your first high! :happydance:

Well with the grapefruit juice, I thought it was vile too at first, but now I find it really easy to drink it. I wouldn't say I love it, but the taste doesn't bother me anymore. 

Donation was a dud. He'd lost the sample pot he was given so had to use something else. Turns out it wasn't airtight so when he got it to me the "stuff" had completely dried out! Now I've just got to hope I don't ovulate until Wednesday, because if the egg drops tomorrow I'm stuffed! :cry:


----------



## mzswizz

Yay laurae your first high good for you.

TTC-Hoping you ovulate Wednesday.

As for me no AF still and my DH thinks im pregnant but since AF was 2 weeks late last cycle, im just seeing how it goes. Hopefully it will be a BFP, I got sharp pains but mild ones again so who knows.


----------



## SpudsMama

I haven't got a clue how you manage to hold off on testing :haha: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Lol. I think its mostly fear that got me this way lol. Seeing how insane i went last cycle for me not to be pregnant just got me in a more passive attitude about it. I have noticed i finally got ewcm twice already once just in the middle of the day a few days ago and then again this morning after DTD when normally its white and sticky not EWCM


----------



## lauraemily17

I don't know how you hold off testing either Mzswizz!!

How did it go today with your Grandma TTC?? Grapefruit juice really does seem to make a difference, I seem to have loads more cm than usual and it's loads slippier, that or there really is some truth to this increased fertility after mc thing!! I'm trying so hard not to pin all my hopes on getting pregnant again this month but it's so so hard!


----------



## SpudsMama

Today wasn't as bad as I thought. I didn't even realise they'd injected him, so when the vet said his heart had stopped beating, I was surprised. My Nan coped well, but I'm glad she wasn't on her own. It all went as well as it could've. 

I've got another donation set up for tomorrow afternoon, so fingers crossed this one actually happens! :haha: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Well I think I am out. I wiped and it is now pink so AF is on her way. DH says it could be bleeding after sex. But we shall see. I am still having on and off mild sharp pains no cramps.


----------



## SpudsMama

Let us know what happens Mz! Laura had spotting I think, if I remember rightly :thumbup: xx


----------



## SpudsMama

My chart is confusing me. 

I got my first positive OPK early yesterday morning. My temp also rose from 97.2 to 97.5. Today it went up to 97.6 and OPK was negative. Still got a bit of EWCM today as well, but nowhere near as good in quality or quantity. I don't know when I ovulated :shrug: I'm thinking that todays donation is going to be too late to be of any use but I suppose I'd better take it anyway, just so I can say I've had one this cycle :nope: 

If none of that made sense, it's all on my chart in my siggy xx


----------



## mzswizz

Hmm that is confusing. Well from looking at your chart it seems you have ovulated on the 23rd becuase of the two high temps. If your temp stays high tomorrow then FF will put ovulation for the 23rd.

as for me its day 2 of the light pink bleeding/spotting I have no clue what to call it. I wipe and its there but it never is a flow to where it touches the pad, only comes when I wipe. We shall see if the witch comes or not.


----------



## SpudsMama

Well I don't think I've ovulated yet. EWCM is brilliant quality now. I think it looked bad this morning because I hadn't had anything to drink yesterday. I think ovulation is today, but we shall see. 

A lot of women get breakthrough bleeding around the time AF was due, when in actual fact they're pregnant. But I don't know very much about it :shrug: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Im hoping the pink bleeding is for pregnancy and not AF. My DH had a glass of wine and he tried to get me some and i said no because i dont know if im pregnant and he said he is proud of me because i am being careful and responsible seeing that i dont know whats going on.


----------



## SpudsMama

Lol, I'm the same. Anything that I can't have during pregnancy, I don't have now. I used to like my cups of tea, but because they have caffeine in them I stopped and haven't even craved them since. The one cuppa I had tasted vile because I've gotten so used to water and fruit juices :haha: I don't drink anyway so that was no problem, same goes for smoking too. I do keep on giving in to chocolate though. I'm brilliant at eating healthily throughout the day, but as soon as 7pm strikes and I've eaten my evening meal I gorge on cakes :dohh: xx


----------



## mzswizz

We barely drink wine only when we have it here which isnt really often. We dont smoke neither. I say i eat healthy but my DH and i are sweets addicts. I made a cake two days ago and already 70% of it is gone lol


----------



## SpudsMama

Just had my donation and it actually went smoothly for once this cycle. I got all excited thinking I was getting three well timed donations, but the first got cancelled, the second wasn't able to be inseminated, but we've struck gold with the third! Now I just have to hope I ovulate today xx


----------



## mzswizz

Yay ttc! I think its AF because i think i saw a hint of red. Ugh i hate when AF does this. Either come on time or dont cone at all. Now i dont even get excited when she is late.


----------



## SpudsMama

Damn, I thought you were going the same way as Laura but if it's red then I'd say it's AF :growlmad: 

So what's next for mzswizz?? :hugs: xx


----------



## mzswizz

I think i was seeing things because when i just wiped, it was clear cm sort of like EWCM and pink


----------



## SpudsMama

Then you're still in. Only when it's a full red flow is it classed as CD1 :happydance: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Im hoping it doesnt turn into a full flow for me. It isnt my normal AF at all. She usually makes her presence known and on cd1 it is heavy and cramps after the bleeding starts but only this light whatever it is labeled under spotting/bleeding and no sharp pains nor cramps


----------



## lauraemily17

I had implantation bleeding, mine was brown but pink is just as common. It would be noticeable for a few hours then go, was noticably worse when I was more active. Lasted for about 4 days. I really hope it's implantation bleeding for you Mzswizz!

I'm glad you're last donation finally worked out TTC and hopefully you'll ovulate soon. I'm hoping to ovulate in about 4 days, hoping for a peak on my monitor on Saturday. My DH hours work so we can fit in lots of BD!


----------



## mzswizz

Laurae-Good luck to you :thumbup:. Im hoping its implantation too. Yes, I noticed that its noticeably more when I am active when Im more relaxed its hardly any there. I thought that if its AF it shouldve been here by now whether its late or not she comes with a BANG and i have yet to see the bang or red so hoping thats a good sign.


----------



## SpudsMama

Good luck to the both of you!

Turns out I did ovulate yesterday after all! I did the insem at 1:30pm and got a couple of seconds of ovulation pain at about 3pm (the only ov pain I've had this cycle for some reason) so timing was great :happydance: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Update: DH and I DTD last night and it was only a medium size spot of pink the rest was cm. So we waited to see if AF jump started and well....NO PINK TODAY NOTHING BUT CM. DH wants to go get a pregnancy test.


----------



## lauraemily17

:test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test:


----------



## SpudsMama

I agree with the mad woman who posted before me :haha: xx


----------



## lauraemily17

He he!! :rofl:

Come on Mzswizz I think we're more excited than you!! Don't keep us in suspense! I have good vibes for you :D


----------



## mzswizz

Well ladies i dont need to test. Went to use the bathroom and it is pinkish red so i know its AF now.:cry:


----------



## lauraemily17

Nooooooooooooooo I'm so gutted for you :hugs: :hugs:

I really really thought it would be a bfp for you this month. Nasty nasty witch :(


----------



## SpudsMama

Is it full flow or just spotting? xx


----------



## mzswizz

No flow just there when i wipe


----------



## SpudsMama

Then you're still in :haha:

It'll be a miracle if I manage to conceive this cycle given the stress of this last week. Had the dog put down and now my Mom is in hospital again. We think it might be another mild stroke :nope: xx


----------



## lauraemily17

:hugs: 

I'm sorry TTC, that must be awful for you. I hope she's ok and recovers soon.

At least you've already ovulated so hopefully eggy has been fertilised. I actually use the progesterone cream because of stress as stress is supposed to affact progesterone levels. If you feel up to it it may be worth ordering some. xxx


----------



## mzswizz

Aww :hugs: ttc. And i knoe its AF now because it is an orange like cplor so AF needs to just flow already.


----------



## SpudsMama

Thankfully it wasn't another stroke. She's been to A&E and they did all sorts of tests... low blood sugar :dohh: Only my mother... :haha: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Well atleast she didnt have another stroke. Ok now i think my DH thinks im crazy. I told him AF has started and he said when you go to the bathroom again he want to see (weird i know). So i went to the bathroom and then wiped and look and behold LIGHT PINK BARELY THERE!! all he did was look at me and say ummm oh yeah it really did start. Im like no it just looked like it was going to start. And he said look me and you both know that we both think you are pregnant. Spotting is lighter than your normal flow and its not even a flow and also we TD yesterday so it couldve been spotting aftrr sex which therefore made it look a little darker. He said when i get paid and your normal flow doesnt start we are getting you some tests so just have to wait.


----------



## SpudsMama

So how long do you think you'll have to wait until you can buy some tests?? I'm so impatient! :haha: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Unfortunately that would be next friday so a week from now but i might just sneak a test in earlier then that lol.


----------



## mzswizz

Well im out. The :witch: got me


----------



## SpudsMama

Damn, I thought you'd cracked it this time round. So sorry hun :hugs:

What are you going to do next, take a break or carry on? xx


----------



## mzswizz

Well what im going to do is have a small glass of wine and then take a break. After ttc for almost a year always trying new things and no results, i am going to take the ntnp approach i just need a different mindset


----------



## SpudsMama

Well I hope it happens soon for you :hugs:

I've just realised that yes I've been TTC for 9 months, but I've only actually "tried" on 7 of them :dohh: I didn't try in December because ovulation was right on top of Christmas and fitting in donations was impossible, and I didn't get a chance in Feb because of that "finishing" incident FOB had. So it's not as bad as I thought really xx


----------



## mzswizz

Every time AF was finished, we would try so its been 11 months of trying. I know i can get pregnant ive gotten pregnant before.


----------



## SpudsMama

Have you looked into any stress relief methods that might help? I know cutting back on stress helps a LOT, but I've not really looked into different ways of doing it yet. But then again, I don't suffer from it as much anymore now I work from home. 

It's official... I have a problem! I CANNOT stop buying baby things. I've just bought two beakers for when baby will be 6 months+ :dohh: I keep telling myself I'm doing it to save money in the long run. I won't have to worry about buying things like that when I'm forking out on endless nappies, wipes, clothes and formula! But really I'm just giving in to the urge :haha: xx


----------



## mzswizz

No i havent actually. Usually when i am stressed i talk to DH and you ladies


----------



## SpudsMama

I've heard good things about acupuncture, but I've never actually looked into it. It's just something I've seen mentioned a lot in different threads. Or there's yoga, meditation, find things to distract yourself with like a good book (that one ALWAYS works for me!), relaxation CD's... 

I've tried yoga a couple of times on the Wii Fit and it does seem to work in the short term. I guess if I were to do it a bit more regularly it'd have more of a long term effect :shrug: xx


----------



## mzswizz

I have yoga on the xbox360. Its actually a work out game called Your Shape its pretty good it has different things you can do


----------



## SpudsMama

Yeah, I find the best stress relievers tend to be something that takes your mind off of whatever it is you're worked up about... in this case TTC. Like I said, there's reading a good book which always works for me, going out with DH, watching films, work out etc etc xx


----------



## mzswizz

I have to start going back to reading books


----------



## SpudsMama

Strangely feeling very optimistic about this cycle. I'm only 2dpo so the "symptoms" I'm having are never going to be pregnancy but I can't get this good feeling to go away. I hate feeling like this in the 2ww because I always get crushed and I have to admit I was wrong :haha: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Seeing that your donation was PERFECT i would be optimistic too


----------



## SpudsMama

Those are the exact words I keep having pop up in my head... "the donation was PERFECT!". But I don't want to get all excited and carried away. I HATE TTC!! Why can't I just skip straight to 2nd tri and miss out all of this and the stress of 1st tri :haha: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Lol i want to go through everything lol. My DH says after AF is gone the new plan is to DTD every day because one of those days have to be ovulation day lol


----------



## SpudsMama

My doctor said that's it a lot better to DTD every other day to keep the spermies nice and healthy... or something like that anyway. Obviously that was before I told him what method I was using to TTC :haha: Just a thought :flower: xx


----------



## mzswizz

We actually tried every other day and no luck with that. I think we always miss OV day


----------



## SpudsMama

3dpo and had my fallback temp, as always. Only problem is it's stopped FF from confirming ovulation. Usually I get the drop on 2dpo so it doesn't interfere as much. Oh well, every sign points to ovulation on Wednesday so I'm not that fazed. Every other chart has fitted in with my opinion anyway xx


----------



## lauraemily17

I agree TTC, it looks like you o'd on Wednesday.

Not too sure whats going on with my body at the mo, another high today when normally I would have got a peak by now, my temps are also gradually increaing and are now like post o temps.

I have 2 theories, 

1, My body accidently O'd Wed with no LH surge I was getting O pains around then and haven't had any since. Also had loads of fertil CM this week, the most I've ever had!! (going to google to see if O is actually possible without a LH surge in a mo!!)

2, Hormones still all over the place and I have too much progesterone still in my system which is stopping O, my boobs have been a little bit sore and my temp rise are usually because of progesterone.

I'm hoping it's theory one but prob more likely to be 2!!

Mzswizz - The saying goes that when you relax and stop trying it happens and there were certainly some ladies in the first tri section who had exactly that happen to them. I'm not so sure I coud do that though, too much of a control freak!! :haha: I need to do as much as I possibly can!! 
I think if I was in your shoes for next cycle I'd get a whole bunch of cheapy ovulation sticks from Amazon or Ebay, like 20 of them so you can hopefully catch ovulation. You've got to do what feels right for you though. :hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

TTC-i agree with you and laurae. On your chart it looks like you o'd on wednesday and 3dpo was a fallback. You should just input OV day on there if i was you.

Laurae-im thinking your body did theory number 2 also. It took my body awhile before it went to normal but i doubt it will take long for you seeing that your hcg levels wen down faster than mines. i had talked to DH about tempig again even though i said i would just relax and let it happen :haha: but DH was like no honey because it goes back to how we were. He's like let's try to ttc without adding anything. Lets just try using me and you and that was sooo sweet so i quickly said ok lol. He is right the minute i get my hands on some control i take it and run like the wind with it :haha:

Well cd2 and AF is back to normal which is good. My next af will be due July 1st!! A whole month free of no AF o yeah :happydance: o yeah :happydance: :haha:. So i will have a month to enjoy my DH and just have fun. After the talk, the intimate kissing was AMAZING!!! It made me forget the word temping quick lol. Maybe i dont suppose to worry and let it happen on its own. My DH keeps telling me, when you got pregnant we wasnt using any methods just DTD and that worked so lets do it! Lol im feeling good about this break i might be on once a week or so dont want to be out until july because that would be tooo much catching up to do lol


----------



## SpudsMama

FF has given me my crosshairs today at 4dpo and it agrees with ovulation being on Wednesday. It's nice and reassuring this cycle because all four of my online charts have ovulation down for Wednesday and I've not put that in myself on any of them. Plus, they've all come up with the same coverline (97.7) so there's absolutely no doubts in my mind.

I'm loving this cycle for some reason :happydance: xx


----------



## lauraemily17

still no peak and temp when down a bit this morning, come on body, get on and ovulate!!!!!


----------



## mzswizz

Ttc-good luck hopefully it leads to a BFP

Laurae-hopefully your body will return back to normal so you can get your peak

As for me im on cd3. Im at DH's grandma birthday party. It is an outdoor party and it is VERY HOT outside today so not in the prefect weather nor attire. Other than that no news.


----------



## SpudsMama

Laura - you might get your peak tomorrow. Some women get a bit of a dip in temps when the body is gearing up to ovulate. I didn't get it this cycle, but the last two I had 2/3 days of low temps before my rise. 

This cycle is very different for some reason. Everything is exaggerated. I'm getting all of the normal pulling and twinges around my ovaries, around my side and the pubic area... except that they're all a lot stronger and more noticeable than usual. This month my temps have been a bit higher than they usually are... I got 98.2 this morning and that's the highest it's ever been in any of my cycles. But of course, at 4dpo I can't say that it's attributed to anything really can I? 

By the way, just watched "The Boat That Rocked"... best film ever! Just thought I'd add that on :haha: xx


----------



## mzswizz

TTC-Sounds like you might be getting your BFP this cycle. Especially seeing that you got your insemination on the day you ovulated, now that couldnt be a better timing. Might be the start of something especially since you feeling the normal pains more stronger and the high temp. All you can do is wait and dont you usually get a fallback temp? Did you get it this cycle? That might also be something different.


----------



## SpudsMama

Yeah I had my fallback temp at 3dpo. I usually get it anytime between 2 and 4dpo so it was right on time really. 

I still think it's too early for me to attribute any of this to pregnancy until I reach 7dpo. That's when I always let myself officially start symptom spotting and analysing :haha: xx


----------



## lauraemily17

Still no peak, this is a real test of my patience this month!! :wacko:

My temp however has gone back down to a proper pre O temp and my stick was looking much more like a high before peak and CM has increased again this morning so fingers crossed i'll be getting my peak tomorrw and ovulating on Tuesday then I'll finally be in the 2WW,can't wait to join you TTC!


----------



## SpudsMama

Are you still BD'ing even though you've not got the peak yet? I can't wait for you to ovulate either... I want a 2ww buddy!! :haha: 

Ok, so I've been aiming to put away a good amount of money each week ready for when I move so I'll have the funds to get lots of fancy new stuff for the new place. I was doing really well until I went into town with the mother today and bought a load of clothes, a bucketload of brilliant socks (they are my obsession!) and some rather expensive new towels. Oops :blush: 

xx


----------



## lauraemily17

Lol, I love a bit of retail therapy. It's nice to splash out once in a while!! I'm overdue a bit of a spending spree, I may have to indulge after work tomorrow!! :D

Yep still BD, it's been everyday bar 1 since I stopped bleeding!! DH is on nights at the mo so I will be going up to wake him up shortly for some more!! We try and make it twice a day on ovulation day but it's quite hard in the week so i was hoping for it to be at the weekend but never mind, hopefully there'll be plenty of sleeping spermys waiting for the egg instead!!


----------



## SpudsMama

Lol, I'm the complete opposite. Weeks are perfect for donations because I'm just sat working from home anyway, but come weekends it's impossible to fit them in because of all the stuff we both have to do :dohh: 

Oooh yes definitely indulge! I dread to think of the money I've spent in the last couple of days but Converse and crazy socks are so worth the guilt :haha: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Im on cd4. 3 more days and AF is suppose to go back to where she came from. Cant wait to get to DTD. other than that nothing really to update about. Just waiting for AF to end.


----------



## SpudsMama

6dpo and I'm not entirely sure if sickness can start this early. I'd been feeling sicky for a bit so I ate something to see if it would go away. The food tasted very perfumey and horrible, and a few minutes after I'd finished it, I was bringing it back up. I don't feel nauseous anymore but I have a horrible taste in my mouth, even after having a glass of water and my lips and one eye is stinging. I don't feel ill so I don't think it's a bug of any sort. Also been getting muscle twinges in my lower back all morning xx


----------



## mzswizz

Sounds like this cycle is going to be your BFP cycle FXed to the max this is it for you. 

DH and i are enjoying ourselves. We have been occupied with the house, goin out having wine just having fun which is great. I havent been sooo happy during ttc like this before. AF should be done in 2 days on June 2nd so happy because of that also. Im just ready to enjoy DH i think 7 days is long enough wait lol


----------



## SpudsMama

I think the sickness yesterday was because of bleach :haha: I'd cleaned the entire kitchen and I completely forgot to rinse the counter down with water, so when I prepared my lunch, bleach obviously got onto it. It explains the funny taste and the sudden urge to puke. After that I was fine except for feeling a little drained. 

Still getting the odd twinge in my back but I don't know whether I've just pulled it in a funny way or something because I only feel it when I first stand up or twist around. 

Temps are being weird. They'd been dipping for a couple of days and now I've had a bigger drop. 

7dpo... only halfway through this stupid 2ww :dohh:

Have you had your peak yet Laura?? xx


----------



## SpudsMama

Ok, I _had_ been feeling a little irritable since maybe 3/4dpo. Only a little though, nothing out of the ordinary. 

Now I just got up to make myself some tuna and pasta for lunch, only to find that my Mom had taken the last tin yesterday. Cue me getting really annoyed, really stroppy, slamming cupboard doors, phoning my Mom to demand why she'd taken the last tin even though I know she's busy at work... and now I feel like I'm going to cry. Wow :blush:


----------



## mzswizz

Sounds like how i was when i was pregnant. Especially the tuna part


----------



## lauraemily17

Fertility friend has detected ovulation!! :happydance: and it thinks it was 8 days ago so already half way through the 2ww!!!! I think though I may have o'd a few days earlier or later. What do you recon looking at my chart?

My temp rocketed this mornin which was a good sign. Never got my peak though & still getting so hormonal levels are still a bit out of whack, really hoping they help though!!I've been really down & emotional the last few days but feel a lot more positive now I've ovulated :D


----------



## SpudsMama

WOW! You're only 1 day behind me... yay!! The fact that your temp has gone up so dramatically is a _really_ good sign :happydance: 

Symptoms wise for me, temp has gone back up, but now it does look like all of my other charts so I don't think getting my hopes up for implantation is wise. Back twinges every now and again, especially when I'm getting up off the sofa. Biggest thing for me is how emotional I am. Just now I nearly started crying at an episode of Friends that I've seen millions of times already. If I'm not feeling weepy, I'm getting very cranky. I don't usually get that until I'm halfway through my period xx


----------



## mzswizz

Sounds good for you ladies. I am on cd7 and AF suppose to end today but it looks as if it might end tomorrow or the day after. Im just breezing on by but darn it i am ready to take off these pads :haha:. Oh well patience is a virtue and oh how i am patiently waiting.


----------



## SpudsMama

God, I'm with you on that one. I HATE pads with a passion, but I can't use tampons and I just find them so easy. I try to use softcups when my flow is lighter though. I can actually feel clean then :haha: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Yes pads make me feel all icky. Even though dh and i are ttc, we have an understanding that when it is our time it will happen. By me stressing about it, i didnt help us bare children any faster a d after trying almost everything i can think of, i figured out that its not up to me. Im okay with it. Im happy we are taking a break and so is dh.


----------



## SpudsMama

So I've been slacking off doing any work today because I planned on trying to sort out what stuff I'm taking to the new place and what I'm throwing out. This morning I had a set list of what I needed to do, pack more stuff, take all of the rubbish to the tip, clean out the fish and hamster, clean the house, wash a few loads of dirty clothes and relax in a long bath after I've finished ready for Britain's Got Talent later. 

It's now coming up to 5pm and all I've managed to do is empty two cupboards and sort them into either the rubbish pile, or the new house pile. Said piles are basically heaps of mess and junk on my bedroom floor. I can't even be arsed to get up and run a bath :blush: 

I have one BUSY day tomorrow, and that's the day I have to go round the shops with my manager as well :dohh: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Sounds hectic. Im relaxing from a Super Busy Day yesterday. DH is at work so Im just having a little vacation away from cleaning


----------



## lauraemily17

You get to go shopping with your manager?!?! I want your job!!! 

So today is the day I face my pregnant SIL for the first time as the in laws are having a BBQ. Wasn't going to go as couldn't face the awkwadness or want to burst into tears. Still not really sure I'm ready but it's going to be tough whenever it happens so going to bite the bullet. Really hope it's the right decision, it's getting tiring putting on a brave face! :(


----------



## mzswizz

Laurae-Dont let that get you down. Trust me I've shed my tears to see my friends and my sister and also my cousin in law get pregnant and Im here wanting a baby and wasnt blessed with a child yet. I just think everything happens for a reason. I would say it will get easier but it wont unless you shed your tears, pray and move forward. Trust me you will gain alot of strength and dont let the m/c affect you. It took me 11 months to figure out that even though it was an early m/c, it still affected me mentally to the point where my life was all about ttc. Just relax if you are not ready to go then dont do it because it will put you in a bad state mentally if you are not prepared. Do what you feel is right though. This m/c is just a stepping stone through your life. Once you get pregnant again AND YOU WILL, trust me it will be well worth it.


----------



## SpudsMama

LOL Laura I wish. I don't mean go around town shopping. She manages a small amount of charity shops around the area and I'm her assistant. On Fridays we have to go and visit them all for various reasons. I'm hoping it'll be like last week where it was all done by 10am. I shouldn't moan though really, I get to "work" from home 4 days a week! :haha: 

Re the BBQ, if you really don't feel ready then maybe you shouldn't go? I'm sure they'd all understand... But if it were me then I think I might go, just for the sake of getting it all over and done with. At least by the end of tonight you can breathe a sigh of relief and think the worst part is over now. Big :hugs: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Well AF is still here and it is looking like it is not ending today so its pretty much dragging itself out. I am definately going to invest in tampons atleast they will be up there and i dont have to worry about a mess :haha: I will buy in bulk so atleast i will be prepared for next cycle


----------



## SpudsMama

It's weird. My temps are taking on exactly the same pattern as they did last cycle. Had a rise from 98.0 to 98.3, but when I looked at last months temps, I had a little rise then too before it started falling :dohh: What has got me thinking is that last night I slept in my cool pajamas instead of my winter ones with no bedcovers on and my temp _still_ went up. Common sense says it should've gone down :shrug: xx


----------



## lauraemily17

So last night wasn't too bad. The family did the typical British thing of not talking about it, our loss or SIL pregnancy. I'm glad its over with though now & we're hoping to avoid seeing her now until we're pregnant again, the only reason we had to make effort last night was due to it being their wedding anniversary. Obviously we won't be able to avoid them for 8 months if that's how long it takes again but trying to think positive & it will happen quicker.


----------



## mzswizz

TTC-well sounds like there may be a different result this cycle.

Laurae-atleast it wasnt as bad as you thought it would be.

Cd8 today and looks like AF is on her way out finally. This morning it is brown which means it is ending thank goodness. I bought a 54 pk of tampons so i am good for a few cycles. My body is killing me i think i have overworked myself and i am sooo tired. Im just ready for AF to end because i miss being intimate with DH.


----------



## SpudsMama

Look at it this way Laura, the worst is over now. You're recovering well from the MC and you've faced your SIL. I'm pretty sure that by the time she has her baby you'll be well and truly up the duff :haha: Big :hugs:

What is with this weather today?? I went out to work at 8am this morning and it was already at 17 degrees outside, and I'm roasting! All my windows are open, heating is off, only wearing thin t shirt and shorts, wet tea towel on my head and I still end up with a migraine. Why can't I just enjoy this nice weather like everyone else :haha: xx


----------



## mzswizz

It is usuallu very hot down here in Florida. Yesterday i thought i wouldve had a heat stroke from how hot it was. Our dogs didnt even want to go outside :haha:


----------



## SpudsMama

I wish I could go to Florida one day, but I can barely handle an English summer, never mind the weather you people get! :haha: I always get bad migraines and low energy when it gets too hot, and they've forecast a bloody heatwave for the next few days... ARGH!! If I could ever guarantee that I'd be home alone all day I'd just walk around with nothing but cold wet towels tied around me so I could stay cool :haha: xx


----------



## mzswizz

:haha: i understand. I too get exhausted with the heat here. You would think after 21 years of being here i would get use to the heat. It always seems to get hotter down here though.


----------



## SpudsMama

I love rain. Call me a freak but I could walk around in heavy rain all day long :haha: 

I'm hungry. Just thought you should know that :haha: Yes, I'm bored xx


----------



## mzswizz

I love the rain also. Lol you are not the only one bored. My back is killing me so i am laying down catching up on my shows.


----------



## SpudsMama

To put it bluntly... I feel like shit. Headache is getting worse and worse and worse, and now I've got loads of nausea and vomiting to deal with too. And as I type this I'm getting pain around my right ovary and side. If I don't get a BFP this cycle, I'm going to be so pissed. I can't remember the last time I felt this bad, I've been in tears for the last half hour!! :cry:


----------



## mzswizz

Well seeing that we've experienced many cycles together, it seems that you may be getting your BFP this cycle. FXed for you and i hope you feel better. I've heard that ginger snaps helps with nausea and vomiting or you can drink some ginger ale to ease your stomach.


----------



## lauraemily17

I really hope this is your bfp TTC, it makes the horribleness so much better when it's to grow a baby!! :hug:

I have to say im loving the sunshine & heat, I'm very much s summer person. Think I was born in the wrong country!! Ive been to Oz a couple of times & would so live there if I could!


----------



## mzswizz

Laurae-I love the weather because its pool and beach weather all year round but the heat can get you exhausted the minute you step outside.


----------



## SpudsMama

How are you getting on in the 2ww Laura? And has the witch left the building yet Mz? 

Nausea and headache have gone now thankfully. It was the first time in years I've rang my Mom asking to come and look after me LOL! 10dpo and now I'm getting yellow EWCM. I usually get that on the two days before AF, but she's not due until 16/17dpo. I've read it can be a good sign. I've also had a massive skin breakout, which isn't something out of the norm for me to be honest. But my Mom actually said this morning, "what have you done to your face?" Don't know whether to have it down as another symptom. I've been eating healthily and drinking loads of water so it is strange I've had another breakout. Haven't had that dip in temps that I thought I would either, it's stayed at 98.3 xx


----------



## lauraemily17

In England it never really gets to that point, sometimes we may have a hot spell for a few weeks but it's been a few years since we've had a proper long spell.

How are you feeling today TTC?

I'm propoerly confused now, I entered my temp into FF this morning and it's now changed my O dat but got dotted lines now so I guess it's just as confused!! Still getting highs on my monitor but temps are definately post O ones now. I gues I'll have to see what happens over the next couple of weeks. Another test of my patience!!


----------



## lauraemily17

Just looked at my chart again and it's not dotted now, it was when I first entered the temp though..... confused.com!!!


----------



## SpudsMama

FF is just being stoopid :haha: xx


----------



## lauraemily17

Yellow CM is a good sign I got it and after I got my BFP it got worse and worse, stock up on panty liners!!!


----------



## SpudsMama

Lol, it's not as bad as that right now. Whenever I check my CM, I do it internally, instead of checking what's on toilet paper. I'm half hoping it gets to be that bad though because then I can really class it as a big symptom :haha: xx


----------



## SpudsMama

By the way, what did your yellow CM look like?? xx


----------



## mzswizz

Good morning ladies. Well my cousin's baby shower is today and im not going because i am sooo exhausted. My body is killing me and it seems like i cant get enough sleep. So i am going to use this day to just relax. I havent checked this morning yet to see if AF left the building but from last night, it looked as if she should be gone today because it wasnt really anything on the tampon when i changed so hoping she has gone. CD9 and im ready to relax and get into the tww for OV. :haha:


----------



## lauraemily17

I'm rubbish at checking internally (think cos I have quite long nails!!) :haha:

I noticed mine in my knickers. It was quite watery and worse when I was active, sometime felt like AF had started! It left a very definate yellow stain!!


----------



## SpudsMama

Mine looks like pale yellow snot :haha: It sort of resembles EWCM, but a little runnier. A little stretchy, but not as much as the CM I get when I'm ovulating. 

Getting some on/off mild cramping and a few sharp pains low down in my uterus. It felt a bit like my skin getting scraped, but on the inside :shrug: Now it's just stretching and pinching pains. 

I've really gotten my hopes up for this cycle and I know I shouldn't :dohh: 

Not long before you'll be able to get back to DTD and catching that egg Mz! :happydance: xx


----------



## M0M2B

I know this is probably stupid but... what does dpo stand for?


----------



## lauraemily17

Days Post Ovualtion.

Took me a while to figure out all of the abbreviations. There is a thread, in the TTC forum I think with a list of them all.


----------



## mzswizz

TTC-OOOooo maybe it is a sticky little bean fitting into the new home :blush:

Well AF is gone now yippeeeee :happydance: So now Operation :baby: Clayton(s) is in effect starting when DH gets home :haha:. Hoping he has enough energy for tonight :haha:. I am really in a good mood. I am just sitting on my laptop in my pajamas just enjoying the day. I had a dizzy spell earlier so I am just calming down and relaxing. Going to make myself a cup of peppermint tea. I havent had tea in awhile. Well atleast my AF lasted longer so now the TWW will come faster lol. We just have to do a TWW for OV and a TWW for AF. Im surprised i am excited about this. I just feel all giggly inside :haha:.


----------



## SpudsMama

Mz I'm thinking that if your DH hasn't had the chance to DTD in the last few days he'll be more than willing :haha: xx


----------



## mzswizz

That is soo true :haha: Here is how our phone conversation went:

Me: Hey babes
DH:Hey baby
Me: My period stopped finally!!1
DH: You sure?
Me:Yep i went to change my tampon and there was nothing on it. 
DH: (calmly) well thats good.
Me: Yeah NO MORE BLEEDING!!!

Lol what a typical conversation. I know as well as he knows that in both of our minds we were saying LETS GET IT ON!!! :haha: I think I am sooo dealing with a sugar rush without having sugar :haha:


----------



## SpudsMama

LOL! You don't fancy swapping do you? I'm feeling all lethargic and have zero energy. Too much junk food and too little water :dohh: xx


----------



## mzswizz

I dont think you would want to swap, I feel like a little kid bouncing off the walls :haha:. I think im happy because I just feel sooo good and finally get to DTD again. I dont know I think im weird :haha: because not once in the 11 months of ttc have i been like this


----------



## SpudsMama

It's official. I am b-o-r-e-d of this two week wait now!! I don't want to test until Friday though :wacko: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Im sooo eager to see your results....Subconsciously im saying BFP BFP!!! :haha:


----------



## lauraemily17

I'm excited to see your results as well TTC, I'm really hopeful for you. You deserve a medal if you do manage to wait until Friday to test, I know I couldn't!! Mind you I was 16 dpo when I got my bfp, wasted an awful lot of tests as was testing from 9dpo!! :dohh:

My temp is high again today, in fact my temps never been this high so consistently and early in the 2ww before, good sign, bad sign not really sure!! Highs temps are caused by progesterone which is released by the corpus litium after ovulation so I really am hoping it's due to ovulation, I didn't start using my progesterone until last night either so it's not that causing it either. 

Got yet another high on my monitor, going to need a third set of sticks at this rate!! I must have quite a high amount of estrogen in my body to keep getting highs, not sure if that will help or hinder eggy really??

I'm started to send myself a bit crazy analysing this month!! My DH has been working all weekend so had far too much time to google!! I can't get out of my head the thought that I might be pregnant. I've been getting up to the toilet at night the past few days a sympton I had last month and my boobs are starting to ache in the same way as last month, not around the top and sides but the nipples!! I know I'm setting myself up for a let down as it's too early to be getting these symptoms but I just can't stop!!! Arrghh

I always said this TTC lark would send me crazy!!! :wacko:


----------



## SpudsMama

Every woman who is TTC is a little crazy :haha:

I always see high temps as a good sign, regardless of how early on in the two week wait it is. And if you're getting the same symptoms as last time, then you're definitely in with a good chance. I'm the same though, I've really gotten my hopes up this month even though I can't imagine myself getting a BFP! 

So my chart is looking _very_ similar to last month. I've had a couple of high temps and now it's dropped 0.3, exactly the same as last cycle. That snotty CM has gone, I've just got the usual creamy stuff left. I'm feeling very irritable this morning, very impatient. Still getting mild AF like pressure, but it's still way too early for her. That's normal for me though I think. 

xx


----------



## SpudsMama

Fan-bloody-tastic... I've just found out that the BBT thermometer I've been using for all these months is wrong! I'd always wondered why I always seem to get the same exact temps every cycle, e.g. 96.80, 97.18, 97.33, 97.45, 97.93 etc. So I look it up and there's an entire thread about it! I'll have to buy another one from Boots when I go into town during the week :growlmad: xx


----------



## lauraemily17

Oh no!! I'd be so mad. What's wrong with it?


----------



## SpudsMama

It just gives out the same temps over and over again. Someone on that other thread bought another thermometer and took her temp with both of them. She got a low number with the faulty one and something like 98.24 with the new one. No wonder all my charts are exactly the same :wacko: 

I'll try and find the thread again xx


----------



## SpudsMama

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...ease-read-faulty-bbt-thermometers-market.html 

Loads of people have had the same problem with it xx


----------



## lauraemily17

That's really really bad, how can I company still market it. It's such an important part of TTC!!

I've got a bog standard one off the shelf from boots. It's in celsius and has 2 decinal places and seems to be working fine, although if you don't keep it still it can give you a random temp!! I bite mine and hold it to keep it in place!!


----------



## SpudsMama

Getting some weird mild cramping/pressure down below, sort of around the outside of the vagina. Not painful at all, just a sort of throbbing or ache. I don't really know how to explain it. I can't find any info on it because when I typed in "throbbing vagina" something entirely different came up LOL :dohh: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Laurae-hoping since you are having symptoms like those of you're previous pregnancy, then it will mean BFP this cycle for you.

TTC-i would choke the company if that happened to me ugh that must suck. Also sounds like maybe you are going to get a BFP. i had that feeling in my vagina when i was pregnant. I thought it had a mind of its own i tell you lol. 

last night was a great night for DH and i. We started on Operation Clayton and we didnt wake up until around 11am this morning :haha: talk about a major workout. Hopefully all is well. Im having a great day with DH today. Im just more on the positive side of things. I can tell you one thing's for sure....i havent smiled like this in YEARS.


----------



## SpudsMama

I'm happy that you're happy Mz :hugs: 

Temp dropped this morning down to the coverline this morning. I've got no idea why I'm still temping with this thermometer now I know it's a dud but it's something to do eh? :haha: I've ordered a new one and it should get here tomorrow. It'll be interesting to see what my chart will look like using a thermometer that actually works! Mz I think you had the same one to be honest because you were getting all the same numbers as me too :shrug: 

Last night I had a couple of minutes where my uterus felt like it was burning? It was mildly painful but didn't last long. Now I'm having mild cramping, some are similar to AF and some are more of a dull ache. Back has been feeling tender too, but not like last week where I think I just strained a muscle, it's more of a mild back ache this time. AF due Friday and I think I may end up testing a bit earlier because I get 5 free internet cheapies with the thermometer :happydance: xx


----------



## mzswizz

TTC-Yeah I think my thermometer was a dud because I kept getting the same temps over and over again. I never saw any difference so if I did ovulate, my thermometer probably is what caused FF to mess up my OV day. Oh well I wont know now. I dont use it so thats a good thing. Yay you get to test early. I will be awaiting the results of course.

Wonderful evening and woke up to a wonderful day. DTD last night with DH and now just resting. Tomorrow we have to go to our niece's graduation so we are just spending time together today by relaxing, especially seeing that DH worked overtime last week so he is feeling the effects on his body. How is everyone doing today?


----------



## lauraemily17

Hi ladies, I've had one hell of a day at work and feeling exhausted!! Worked from 8 until 6 non stop and brought some work home with me. I've got 2 weeks holiday coming up and like usual I'll have to work 3 times as hard for the weeks running up to it!!!

I'm really hoping to either be preganant by my hols so I can try and relax and not stress during the first few weeks, or have had af by then so I O when I'm off and my DH and I can DTD whenever we feel like it and hopefully being relaxed will get us a bfp!!

I'm certain now I ovulated, temps still nice and high and cm is starting to increase again after drying up. I would say by how I feel, grumpy/emotional and the cm I am about 5 days away from AF so prob O'd a couple of days before fertility friend thinks, when I got a dip in temps.

I was up for the loo again last night and boobs still sore in a similar way to when I was pregnant but no where near as bad, they didn't start getting bad though until after I got my BFP. I'm trying to stay hopeful and positive rather than think I am definately pregnant, save my sanity!!

When do you think you'll test TTC? Internet cheapers are great for fulfilling that POASA urges!! I used 6 last month, the last one giving me my first, very very very faint BFP!! I hope you get yours too :D

It's great that you're enjoying quality time with the DH Mswizz, I feel like I've hardly seen mine recently, our hours have been quite oposite so not reeally spent any quality time togther. He's off this weekend though so we're planning on an evening out together, can't wait!! :happydance:


----------



## SpudsMama

A couple of weeks off is just what you need Laura, by the sound of it :thumbup:

Glad to see you're feeling relaxed Mz, all the better for TTC! :haha:

I'll probably test tomorrow with one of the cheapies, if they arrive tomorrow that is. Then I'll carry on testing every day until AF is late. If she doesn't turn up on time I'll pick up a CB digi or something. That's the plan anyway! It's not often I just throw caution to the wind and test non stop, but sod it... I'm feeling quite confident this cycle :happydance: I am sooooo going to regret saying that when the witch turns up right on time on Friday :dohh: xx


----------



## lauraemily17

Definately get a digi, nothing beats seeing it flash 'pregnant'! I threw myself off the sofa and jumped up and down, in the house, all by myself!!! I also text a pic to my best mate who turned up on my door step about 20 mins later and through herself at me!!

It's making me well up now thinking about it, :cry: happy tears though. (damn hormones!) I so can't wait for you to have that feeling TTC and for us to get it again Mz :hugs:


----------



## SpudsMama

Call me weird, but I'm desperate to see the second line pop up more than the word "pregnant" on a digi. I think it's come from reading all of the BFP announcements that say "can you see a line?" and "is it getting darker?" :haha: But whenever I do get that second pink line I'll definitely be getting a few digis so I can watch it go from 1-2 all the way up to 3+ :blush: xx


----------



## lauraemily17

3+ weeks is going to be a huge milestone for me as I didn't make it that far last time, prob wasn't a good omen really. Next time though....... Fx'd!!!


----------



## mzswizz

DH and i DTD earlier soooo having a wonderful day. Cant wait for us all to get a BFPs


----------



## SpudsMama

I've just taken a good look at my chart and it looks different to all of my others, but in a bad way. My temp has been dropping for a couple of days now, but I'm nowhere near AF yet, not for another couple of days anyway :shrug: It dipped just below the coverline today. I keep telling myself to ignore my charts now I know all about the thermometer but it's hard to stop :haha: I hope my new thermometer comes today so I can take my temp with one, then the other and see what the difference is. 

I checked my CM this morning and usually at this time of my cycle I've got gallons of creamy, but for the last few days I've been a lot drier. There's still little bits of gummy/creamy stuff, but it's nothing like the norm. Had some thin, stringy, yellow CM today. Looks similar to when AF is coming, but again, she's never come early before. 

I know AF won't come today because on the day she arrives my cervix goes super squishy and high and it's still firm(ish) and low. 

I just want to know what's going on. This is the first time this cycle that my confidence has really wavered xx


----------



## SpudsMama

My thermometer and tests have just arrived. I was expecting 5 but they sent 10!! :happydance: A good sign maybe? :haha: Typical that I don't need to pee yet though lol xx


----------



## SpudsMama

BFN :dohh: I'm testing again tomorrow with FMU... I'm down but I'm not out! :happydance: xx


----------



## mzswizz

TTC-its not over yet. Who knows you might just get that BFP. especially seeing that AF doesnt come early for you, it might not be AF on its way. Im rooting for ya over here.

As for me, i noticed that ever since AF has stopped DH and I cant get enough of each other :haha:. Hopefully when it is around OV we dont be exhausted but then again who will turn down BDing :haha:. Today our niece is graduatin from pre-k to kindergarten. I tell you they grow up so fast. The graduation is later on in the evening so we can get a few rounds of BDing in. Operation Clayton is on time and in effect ROGER THAT :haha: today like every day is going to be a great day.


----------



## SpudsMama

Sounds good for you Mz :thumbup: Ooooh your niece is graduating into kindergarten! When you mentioned going to your neice's graduation I thought, " Isn't Mz a little too young to have a niece graduating from college?!" :haha: 

Don't worry, I'm not letting one BFN drag me down. Most symptoms have disappeared today though. No cramping or backache, not even any twinges :shrug: I can only see that as a good thing because it's unusual for me at this point in my cycle xx


----------



## mzswizz

Lol yeah she is finally going to be in elementary school. She is soooo excited and very intelligent at the age of 5. And maybe no symptoms is a good sign too. I didnt really have no symptoms other than sore bbs and the spotting. Didnt have AF like cramps until after i found out i was pregnant.


----------



## SpudsMama

Well about half an hour ago I thought AF _had_ arrived early but it turns out it was just CM. I've just had a bout of diarrhea (REALLY sorry if TMI :blush:) and a moderate upset tummy, which has gone now. I had a few seconds of pain in my uterus too a few minutes ago, it felt like it was clenching up and it stung a bit, but that's gone as well. No AF cramps or anything. I've only had them for a couple of days and usually they last until the witch turns up xx


----------



## lauraemily17

I'd be staying positive if I was you TTC. :thumbup:

You're so positive and relaxed Mzswizz, I really ought to take a leaf out of your book!! Think I'll try it next month!!

Yet another looooonnnnngggggggggggg day at work for me!! :comp:


----------



## SpudsMama

I've not really done any work today :blush: Slacked off a bit, so I'm going to suffer tomorrow trying to get two days worth of it done :dohh:

What do you do Laura? I don't know if you've ever said xx


----------



## lauraemily17

I'm an operations manager so manage a team and basically sit at a desk or in meetings all day. Seem to be spendig most of my time in meetings at the minute, hence the longer hours to try and actually get some work done!!

Although I love managing a team I'm a bit tired of it all now and really ready to be a mother and have a family to look after, work can get really stressful and I am a little worried I've left it a little too late and the stress is affecting my fertility, not really a lot I can do about it though as need to stay with my company to get maternity pay!

It's the big 3 0 for me next year and really starting to feel my age! I think you two are both quite a bit younger, early 20's?? I have to say you're both incredably mature compared to a lot of the young ones I know!! I am envious of your youth and the extra years you'll have with your children. Part of me wishes I'd been in a position to start a family when I was younger but I didn't meet my DH until I was 25 and no BF before that was husband or father material!! xx


----------



## mzswizz

Ttc-i am soooo thinking you are going to be telling us you are pregnant when you test!!!! GL

Laurae-all i can do is stay positive and relax. Its the best way to go when you ttc.

Well we dtd but now have to put it on hold because MIL is here. Maybe my slip a quickie in during our shower :haha:


----------



## SpudsMama

30 is still young in my opinion, that's fertility wise and just in general terms. I have a friend who's 33 this year and he's convinced he's old and I have to keep telling him he's well over a decade away from being middle aged so how can he possibly call himself old? I do keep quiet about his many grey hairs though LOL 

I think you've done everything right because it sounds as if your job keeps you settled financially and that's obviously really important when it comes to having kids. I'm still young, 19, young enough for a lot of people I know to go absolutely mental if they knew I was TTC but I've been working for years now in charity retail. I started off as a volunteer at a young age, then got a paid job part time, then it went to full time, then I became assistant manager, then when the manager got a promotion where she got to look after a number of shops in our area she made me her assistant, put me on a bigger salary, said I could work from home 4 days a week and she's the only person who knows I am TTC. I've been living independently for a couple of years and I have no help financially. If anything, I look after other people :haha: I've done all the travelling I want to do that I probably wouldn't have been able to do with a baby in tow. I travelled around a lot of Europe last year in a motor home :haha: I'm not a partying girl who goes out and gets drunk every weekend so I won't miss that. I spend my weekends babysitting instead :haha: 

Bloody hell, what an essay :blush: xx


----------



## lauraemily17

That's an impressive amount of life experiance you have fitted into your life at 19!! It just goes to show that age really is just a number. There are so many people I know a lot older than you who have not achieved what you have and just sort of coast through life. My SIL is one of them and she's now pregnant. She's 27 going on 15 I'd say in maturaty!! Her and her husband have a lot of financial support from both sides of their family. It annoys me as I'm so incredably independant, my family couldn't financially support me in that way so I got a job in a bank and worked my ass off to work my way up the ladder so I could support myself and successfully lived by myself for 4 years and managed 2 holidays to Australia by myself during that time. It wouldn't be so bad if I thought they really appreciated the support but I think they take it for granted.

I think you'll make a great mother and are doing it for all the right reasons. All that babysitting must be great practice as well!!

Mzswizz, you make me laugh with all your DTD, you and your husband have such a healthy sex life, I thought mine was good but you 2 put us to shame!! You're a great advertisment for marriage not being the end of your sex life! :haha:


----------



## SpudsMama

I agree with Laura, considering I have zero interest in sex, Mz's updates do make me laugh :haha: 

Babysitting is the best practice! The thing is, I know what I'm doing regarding the TTC process now I've been doing it for a long time, and I know all the practical basics of looking after babies/toddlers/young kids (I've been babysitting ever since I turned 11, my best friend dumped her new baby sister on me for an hour :haha:), I know how to handle teenagers because I have my younger brother and cousins to stay quite often if Mom needs a break... it's just the pregnancy that's going to be a whole new thing for me :blush: 

We'll all make great mothers and we're all going to get that sticky BFP really soon :happydance: xxxxxxx


----------



## lauraemily17

How great will that be!! I'm certain they'll come a time when we will all be bump buddies together and discussing nursery colours and prams then it will be on to night feeds, formula, nappies ect....!!! I almost feel like my life is on hold waiting for it, something we promised we wouldn't do but have done. :dohh:


----------



## mzswizz

Glad that i can keep you ladies laughing :haha: Ever since we have decided to take a break and just ttc stress free, we have just been getting it on like its no ones business :haha:. Whoa you ladies have alot accomplished. Im 21 and i got married at 19, started working at 20 and now just been going to school for nursing. I have been babysitting since i was young also. I practically raised my niece after she was born in 2000. Also babysat plenty of times so i am good in the children department. Hoping we all can be bump buddies.


----------



## SpudsMama

14dpo and symptoms have well and truly vanished which is weird. Usually they just carry on until AF appears and _then_ they disappear. The only thing that's really standing out to me is my chart. I've never had or even seen one that looks like this before. This is my fourth drop in a row, and AF isn't even due for another two days! I normally get my AF drop in temps on the day, or the day after she's here :shrug: 

Oh and BFN this morning with FMU. I had a nice evap though :haha: xx


----------



## SpudsMama

Oh and I had a very vivid dream this morning. I was testing with a CB Digi and a second line showed up on it very dark, even though they don't show lines :haha: Then the words "Pregnant" and "1-2" came up. I then hid the test under my bed and carried on with my day, and I had the feeling I could barely breathe through the excitement and trying to not shout it out to everyone I know :haha: I woke up thinking it was real, I actually looked under my bed for the test before I realised it was just a dream :blush: I don't really look too much into vivid dreams as symptoms though, if I can help it because they can so easily be a result of the TTC obsession xx


----------



## SpudsMama

And that yellow, snotty CM again. Sorry, I keep forgetting things :haha: xx


----------



## SpudsMama

I just found this chart... it looks just like mine before her temp went back up again! I hope mine does too...

https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090630073437AADMoFT


----------



## mzswizz

TTC-Hopefully that will mean your BFP is right around the corner. Also i noticed a temp dip on 7dpo on your chart, implantation maybe. FXed for you.

As for me, when my MIL left, DH and i had our night BD before bed :haha:. Yesterday was great seeing that we just couldnt help ourselves :haha: and also was able to see my darling niece graduate from pre-k. She looked adorable in her cap and gown. She says she cant wait to go to the big school :haha: how cute. Hopefully all this BDing would lead to a BFP. If not we always got next cycle :blush:


----------



## SpudsMama

I'm just getting impatient now. To know that I've still got at least a couple more days to go until I get the result of this cycle is driving me mental :wacko: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Well look on the bright side atleast you only got a couple more days before knowing compared to my 23 days :haha:


----------



## SpudsMama

That's a very good point actually :haha: 

I know this might sound unusual, but I find the 2ww easier to handle if I'm getting symptoms during the day to think about, but I haven't really had anything since yesterday apart from two bouts diarrhea (sorry!). No cramps, no twinges, nothing wrong with my boobs, backache has gone, CM keeps on drying up, temps make no sense whatsoever etc etc. 

I only want to use tests with FMU now, so no more testing for me today xx


----------



## mzswizz

I find any wait difficult lol. But most of the time, the time just flies by and i also be occupied with everything so it takes my mind off of it and next thing you know....the tww is over before it even started. I got like 2 more weeks before the estimated OV week. Just been taking my cod liver oil supplements. Hoprfully it helps out when its time to OV. Other than that, i havent really been thinking about the ttc process. I just been DTD and having fun with dh. I tell you i haven seen him so happy like this before so i think the break is really helping out our relationship.


----------



## SpudsMama

Yeah, I agree. When you have a distraction it seems like the time is just flying by. There's just one catch. I have no distraction :haha: I worked until very late last night and I was up earlier this morning to get it finished so I haven't got anything else to do until Friday :dohh: House couldn't possibly be any cleaner, all of my family and friends are busy with their own schedules and most things I'd do to pass the time are already packed away ready for when I move. The only thing I've got to spend the time with is the laptop, which means Google, which means symptom spotting :haha: No symptom spotting means a _very_ bored and useless Emma! xx


----------



## mzswizz

Lol i agree. Usually when DH isnt home, i am bored to the core. It just be me my laptop and my pets :haha:. But i get very bored and i just be like Patrice what are you going to do? Lol. Right now im bored so im just laying in bed catching up to my favorite show NCIS


----------



## SpudsMama

My chart is driving me crazy! It just looks so weird! And not in a good way :cry:


----------



## mzswizz

TTC- you shouldnt compare the other charts to this one because of the faulty thermometer. If you dont get a BFP (and thats a big IF) then do 2 cycles (if you will have 2 cycles before getting a bfp) with the new thermometer and compare those.


----------



## SpudsMama

Thanks for the vote of confidence Mz :hugs: I am thinking AF will show on Friday though. But I know I'm not out until the witch rears her ugly head so I'm still going to carry on testing with FMU until then xx


----------



## mzswizz

You're welcome :hugs:. Dont worry I'll go tie her up and hold her at gun point so she doesnt show for you :haha:. If my AF shows on July 1st ima go :gun::ninja: on her :haha:


----------



## SpudsMama

I've just changed my FF home page so if you click the link in my signature it compares my last three cycles. The new thermometer shouldn't really make a difference because I only started using it today xx


----------



## mzswizz

From your recent chart, you had a temp dip at 7dpo then 2 stable increased temps. That seems out of the norm. Might be a good sign.


----------



## SpudsMama

AF came a day early :cry: I was pinning a lot of hope on that cycle because I'm not entirely sure I'll be able to get any donations in this month. I should ovulate around the 24/25th June but I'm moving then, and I'll be spending a few days at my Mom's house after I have to give back the keys for this place. I guess we'll just have to see how things pan out :nope: 

How's your 2ww coming along Laura? xx


----------



## SpudsMama

My cramps have gone now, I've just got that annoying pressure on my lower abdomen. Oh and Mz, I've noticed that for the last few cycles I get bad aching ovaries when AF arrives and I think you've mentioned that before too. How weird is it that I only got that as a symptom after talking to you? :haha: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Aw boo stupid witch came to see you. :hugs: i so thought this cycle was the BFP cycle. Well hopefully your next cycle will be it for you. Im still waiting to OV. Well actually im just waiting to see what will happen around af due date. Hopefully a BFP but you never know. Also we are becoming alike thats why :haha:. I noticed as days past that my ovaries have sharp pains in them so atleast i know thats not part of a pregnancy symptom for me.


----------



## anti

Hi ladies. I'm ttc #1. So nice to have a group like this!! Baby dust to all of us!!


----------



## lauraemily17

Nasty witch, our bodies are so cruel. I was do expecting to see a BFP for you. :( :hugs:

Not a lot going on with me really. Haven't really got any noticeable symptoms now & temps gone down so not really sure what to think. For the first time this morning since the mc my DH stroked my tummy & spoke to the 'fertilized egg'!! He used to do it loads but has been really cautious and not wanting to get his hopes up. Now though he's really hopeful whereas im more doubtful!! 

I dont know, I think af is due around Tuesay & we don't want to test until next friday (we'll see if I stick that!) so I guess I just need to wait & see!!


----------



## SpudsMama

Welcome Anti! Where are you in your cycle?

Laura, speaking to the egg is so cute :haha: Omg, you've just reminded me that I haven't told FOB that we're out yet... oops :blush: 

By the way, you seem to know a lot about progesterone. Can temps dropping early be a sign that something's a bit off? Because my temps starting to drop at 10/11dpo just doesn't sit right with me when I have a 14/15, sometimes 16 day LP :shrug: xx


----------



## mzswizz

I remember when i was pregnant, DH always rubbed my belly. It was cute and made me want to cry at times. Also every time he left for work he gave me a kiss and my tummy and said yall be safe and i love the both of you. (sigh) memories. Now he is usually saying i think you are pregnant lol. Well atkeast we both always think im pregnant lol


----------



## anti

Hi, I'm on cd8 of my first cycle off bcp. Hoping my cycles return to normal ASAP so I can see if I'm ov'ing. Starting temping on Tuesday. Dropped a bit today. Will start opk this weekend and hope to get a positive so I know my cycles are normal!! Hate the waiting!!


----------



## SpudsMama

Oh yeah, the waiting can be a killer sometimes :haha: I hope you don't have to be TTC for too long :flower:

I think I'm going to start a TTC journal on here. For the last few cycles I've been thinking about it, but at the time I'm always in my 2ww and I didn't want to start one, just to get my BFP, and finish it a few days later. I'm just struggling to come up with a good title for it... :wacko:

xx


----------



## anti

That's sounds like a great idea!! Will definitely follow it if you start it up. So great to have so many ladies supporting each other.


----------



## mzswizz

I had created a ttc journal and titled it ttc after miscarriage. I go in and rant here and there. Its not consistent. I had gotten to the point where i had totally forgotten about it. Which just reminded me I need to update my ttc journal :dohh:. Doing a ttc journal is a good idea. Just to show you all that you went through while TTC before getting the BFP. I know when I get my BFP im going to read my ttc journal and say wow I went through all of that amazing.


----------



## SpudsMama

I've started it. I'm actually quite proud of myself now because I've got somewhere I can write novels just about my CM and not feel guilty :haha: 

Link is in my revamped siggy :happydance: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Yay you did it. I tried clicking on it but its not working on my side :cry:.


----------



## SpudsMama

Noooo, it's not working for me either. I'm going to obsess with it until it works :haha: Got nothing else to do anyway lol xx


----------



## mzswizz

It works now yippeeee :happydance:. I think every morning even if I am tired my body just have a rush of energy. A dog could be walking past and Im like yay a dog is walking :rofl:. I think maybe BDing is putting too much pep in my step :haha:


----------



## SpudsMama

That made me LOL about your pep :haha: xx


----------



## mzswizz

:haha: Yeah I tell you BD is like a drug :haha:. I am tired but at the same time i have energy my body is confused


----------



## lauraemily17

I know bits about progesterone as I think I border on being deficient at times and trawled the web!!

Basically the second half of the cycle is taken over by progesterone which is produced by the corpus lutuem. Progesterone makes the lining nice and snugable for the egg. It's also the progesterone which causes your temp to increase, and stay increased if you become pregnant, so yes, if your temps dipped early it may be that your progesterone levels started dropping abit earlier. It's not definate though as progesterone is also one of the main reasons your boobs hurt but that isn't the case for everyone. Last month they noticebly didn't hurt as much as usual until after my bfp and then it hurt in a different way.

Stress can have a bad affect on progesterone production and I had 2 short LPs during 2 months of being incredably stressed at work. Because of that I now take progesterone cream after O to help me out a bit. Taking extra B complex helps with progesterone production as well as Royal Jelly which I also take.

You are quite lucky though in that you have quite a long LP, mine is 13 days at the longest and was 11 when I was stressed which bordering as a problem. I've started to use progesterone again now I'm pretty sure I actually ovulated however not as much as before. I'm a little worried I may have helped an unhealthy egg implant as it was so late and I've since read that it can actualy delay your period.

I think I've got my facts right, sorry for the essay!! Hope it helped though. xx


----------



## mzswizz

Wow i just learned alot about progesterone from reading laurae's post. It was very informative.


----------



## mzswizz

Well DH is able to come home early :happydance:. I dont know what this means but I am leaking alot of cm. Its watery. I dont know if that means OV is coming soon or what but i have alot of cm on my underwear. I have been taking cod liver oil supplements and the ferrol compound but i dont know if that has any effect on my cm. Im telling you it is so weird i have to keep going to the bathroom to wipe and when I think im dry im pull up my underwear and bam underwear wet all over again (sorry tmi :blush:). Well atleast DH is coming home early like 4 or 5 hours early and he seems like he is in the mood sooooo i guess we will be having a :sex: and go run our errands.


----------



## lauraemily17

Woohoo, go for it Mzswizz.

I've been starting to feel very PMS like this evening, mostly with not just a short fuse with DH it's none existant, very very grumpy and stroppy!!! :growlmad::hissy: I think he's pleased to get away from me and go to work tonight!!


----------



## mzswizz

Lol my DH disappears when I get snappy with him :haha:. Im htinking that maybe OV will happen sooner than I think seeing that cm is different


----------



## SpudsMama

I hope you ovulate soon Mz! :hugs:

Thanks for the info Laura. It's interesting about the boobs, because mine get _slightly_ tender during the two week wait. I'm used to it now so I never bother adding anything to do with my boobs to my symptoms. And you're right about the long luteal phase, they last anywhere between 14 and 16 days. I wonder why my temps start to drop so early then? I only had two really high temps and that was it :shrug: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks TTC and maybe your body was just being whacky this cycle. Well DH and i are back home from visiting family. I am cooking chili and rice and it looks like i may get lucky tonight from how DH has been acting since we got home :haha:


----------



## SpudsMama

No, I don't think it was just a weird one off thing because looking back at some past charts, I do start to drop early. Maybe it's just a gradual thing but I can't help worrying slightly that it could affect implantation. I mean, they _do_ start to drop just as an eggy would be burrowing in... :shrug: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Hmmm. Maybe you should get the progesterone cream like laurae just in case that is the reason. Hopefully there isnt anything wrong and you can implant. You never know the egg might implant early. 

Last night was AMAZING!!! DH and I DTD last night and i must say it was different but in a good way. (TMI alert) we both had major orgasms at the same time and fell fast asleep in the position, woke up like a hour later not knowing whats going on then finally laid down next to eah other and fell asleep what a night :haha:


----------



## SpudsMama

You two are like something out of a romcom! :haha: xx


----------



## mzswizz

:haha: he started it :haha:. I had this cute pajama set and was acting silly and dancing around making him laugh and i guess that made me in the mood because next thing i know i woke up like huh :haha: i slept like a baby last night. If someone broke into my house i would not have known because my dreams were having dreams :sleep:


----------



## SpudsMama

Now it's even more like a romcom :haha: xx


----------



## mzswizz

:haha: the only thing i wish i didnt have right now is a migraine. I woke up with it so what a way to start the day. Im jus lying in bed hoping it goes away on its own.


----------



## SpudsMama

Now, I know _that_ feeling... not nice :nope: I hope you feel better soon! :hugs: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks i might have to take a tylenol eventually which i hope i dont because they make me sleepy.


----------



## SpudsMama

I've got to stop neglecting this thread because of the new journal :blush: xx


----------



## mzswizz

I was different. I neglected my journal after I started and was on other threads :haha:


----------



## anti

Hi ladies. Dh is now saying if it happens it happens and if it doesn't it doesn't. I guess it's good to have a laid back approach to avoid stress but I really want a baby like now!!! Guess we'll take it easy for a few months and if nothing happens I'll go to the doc. I'm still temping though. Hope it happens soon for all of us!!


----------



## mzswizz

my dh and i have that mentallity if it happens it happens. we figured out its up to us so we are doing the stress free approach


----------



## SpudsMama

Anti - I know a lot of women on here still do everything they can to conceive, they just don't let their OH's know about it all. For example, when they're in their fertile window and need to BD, they just don't tell them they're about to ovulate and it alleviates some of the pressure for the men. They just see it as spontaneous sex :haha: But I don't know where you stand on that kind of approach. Obviously, I don't have to take any of that stuff into consideration with my FOB seeing as we're both doing this to become parents individually, if that makes sense xx


----------



## mzswizz

I agree with TTC. Before when we were trying everything, it took the fun out of DTD so it became a routine instead of enjoying it. Now is much different. Less stress involved when you know it will happen when its time


----------



## anti

Thanks. Makes me feel better now!! Me and oh dtd nearly every second night anyway coz we both got high sex drives. Guess I gotta relax coz we won't miss o so if it's gonna happen it will. :). Thanks so much!!


----------



## mzswizz

Anti-Thats what we're here for :hugs:


----------



## SpudsMama

Ok, I know she's not online right now, but I just took a glance at her chart and, Laura, what is with that sudden temp spike?! I've got everything crossed for you lady!! :hugs: xx


----------



## lauraemily17

It was due to alcohol!!!

I took a test Friday morning, BFN as expected. Felt AF was on her way so decided to have a completly TTC free weekend met up with some friends and enjoyed a few too many cocktails and glasses of wine on Friday night and last night!!! AF arrived this morning so feeling a bit delicate after the drinking as well a nasty stomach cramps and backache from AF!!

I'm really glad we did it though, before we were TTC we used to drink quite a bit :blush: Not in a binge drinking kind of way and not every weekend but there's usually be a couple of weekends a month were I'd have a hang over. Since TTC we stopped though, we still go out for drinks with friends but rarely get drunk any more. Today has reminded me how horrible hang overs are but it was really good to just relax, drink what we wanted and be a bit silly!!

That's it out of my system now for 9 months (hopefully!!) My cycle has ended up being pretty much spot on what it should be at 29 days, I don't actually think now that I did ovualte but hopefully hormones are all back to normal and I will this month. AF should also be gone for the start of our fortnight off next week and I should ovualte around the middle of our holiday, couldn't really have worked out any better timing wise!! We'll be away in Cornwall then so I'm hoping with us being more relaxed and able to BD whenever we want will mean quality eggy and spermys and hopefully a BFP!! We didn't make our Mauritius baby on our honeymoon but hopfully we'll make a Freathy one in Cornwall!!! (I've already told DH we'll be calling it Freya if we do and it's a girl!! :haha:)

How are you doing? Is AF going for you now?


----------



## mzswizz

Hello ladies. Didnt bd last night but made up for it this morning. DH surprised me when he stayed home last night. OV week is here now. I also noticed i am burning up today. Even my DH says i am feeling very hot. I dont know whats wrong with me. The A/C is on 70 degrees so when i turned the air off, instantly i started burning up and turned it back on. DH isnt hot so its just me. Maybe im going to OV soon who knows.


----------



## WishinNHoping

Hi, ladies. I'm new to this board, and your posts are the first ones I have read. I feel like I know you...Of course I did skip a few pages b/c my eyes were starting to burn from the screen! lol 

My husband and I have been off of bc for at least 3 years. We were not actively trying for 2 of them, then we tried, but I got lost and confused with all of the temp charting, etc. Plus I kept getting disappointed when weren't pregnant. We stopped, and then I finally decided to make an appointment with a specialist. We are going to our first appt. tom. NERVOUS!

We also have been trying this month...doing everything right...I am using an opk, but it keeps saying negative. I am on day 12, but yesterday I had cramping and some cm that was thick and sticky...some had pink in it. I don't know what that means...I keep waiting...hoping to ovulate soon! 

:) Nice to meet all of you and have someone to talk to about this!


----------



## mzswizz

Welcome WishinNHopin!!! We are chatterboxes so i dont blame you skipping pages :haha:. Well i have heard that during ovulation your cm (cervical mucus) suppose to be ewcm (egg white cervical mucus). Meaning able to stretch between your fingers and is clear, pretty much like raw egg. But i also heard that some women spot before and during ovulation, spotting is some women's way of knowing when ovulation is about to occur or is occurring. I was temping but i only did it once and stopped. Havent used any OPKs only tried that once also. I am tempted to buy a few to see if i will OV on the 16th for sure. Pretty much to confirm but i dont know yet. I have a 35 day cycle so OV should occur around cd21 for me. I am currently on cd17. My DH (darling husband) and i have been ttc (trying to concieve) for almost a year now. Its have been 1 yr and 2 months since our m/c (miscarriage) in April 2010. GL (good luck) tomorrow. DH wants us to atleast try for 2 yrs before seeing a specialist so i am okay with that. We know that its possible to get pregnant so he just wants to see if we can do it again on our own.


----------



## SpudsMama

WishinNHoping - Mz is right, we don't half have some long winded conversations on here! :haha: You might still be getting negative OPK's because it's still early on in your cycle. I don't ovulate until I'm somewhere around the 15/16/17 day mark. Plus, if you're anything like me, you won't ovulate until you've had a couple of days worth of good CM, so if you've only just started seeing it you're probably at least a day or two away... better get BD'ing!! Good luck for you appointment tomorrow :hugs:

Laura - the alcohol comment made me LOL! I definitely wasn't expecting that response! So sorry AF caught up with you though, but I'm thinking a nice holiday away will do you both a world of good :happydance: I just hope you get better weather down in Cornwall than we've had today... it's not stopped raining once. I see you're in Leicester so I'm guessing you had it too? xx


----------



## mzswizz

I am soooo tempted to buy OPKs for this week to see if i ovulate. Im going to talk to DH to see what he thinks about it.


----------



## lauraemily17

Yep, rained non stop all day, so much for this 'drought' we're supposed to be having!! You must be pretty close to Leicester?

What does you DH think about trying opks this month Mzswizz?


----------



## SpudsMama

I live a few minutes away from Derby right now, but in a couple of weeks I'll be in Walsall, so we're not too far away :thumbup: 

Mz - I know you've said before that you weren't getting on well with the cheapie OPK's, but could you try the Clearblue Digital ones with the smiley faces? Because I was the same as you, I hated trying to work out the lines and I seemed to always get the same result day in day out, but once I tried the smileys it was _so_ easy... I had a few negatives (empty circle) then on the Tuesday I had the smiley face (positive) and I ovulated the next day. There's no doubt at all, and it gets rid of a bucket load of stress. The only drawback is they're a lot more expensive than the eBay cheapies. But you get what you pay for I suppose. I buy a box of seven and just test every day for a week. I even had one left over last month so I've got eight to play with this cycle :happydance:

By the way, I'll be updating about myself in my journal, because otherwise I'm going to be constantly repeating myself all the time. I'll still be in here every day stalking you guys though! :hugs:

xx


----------



## anti

I just had a wave of serious nausea and stomach cramps. Lasted about half an hour. It's going away now but still feel a bit dizzy. I'm hoping it's coz I'm going to o soon! Anyone else had this happen?


----------



## SpudsMama

Anti - The only symptoms I get, that show ovulation is near, are EWCM and mild ovary twinges/pokes. I've heard that some women can have stomach cramps but I've never heard of nausea :shrug: What CD are you on now? xx


----------



## anti

I'm on cd13 and it can't be implantation or anything coz my temps dropped today by 0.4 which is the biggest drop I've had. Still no ewcm!! So confused!


----------



## SpudsMama

A lot of women get a temp drop very close to ovulation. Usually the day before or day the egg drops. As for the no EWCM, do you check internally or externally? Because I never get it on the toilet paper or anything, I always have to have a dig around to find any :rofl: xx


----------



## anti

Usually externally but I check internally when I'm in the shower in the evenings. Maybe I'll start checking more often! Really hoping I'm going to o soon!!


----------



## SpudsMama

Judging from your temp dip, I'd say you're _very_ close :happydance: xx


----------



## anti

I hope so too!! :)


----------



## mzswizz

Hello ladies. Well i didnt talk to DH about OPKs because after many rounds of DTD last night and this morning i forgot :haha:


----------



## WishinNHoping

Thanks for your comments everyone! :) 

TTC, I hope you are right...it would save a lot of stress. I'm worried b/c I started off my testing with some old OPK strips that you aren't supposed to use after 30 days...but I hate to waste money! So, I went to the store around day 8 to buy new ones, and I also got a diff. brand, b/c I didn't like the other ones (Walgreens). I've been using the digital OPK by First Response. It's supposed to be good...but you are supposed to start testing on day 4, and I didn't start it until day 8. Soooo, we'll just have to see. 

Mzswizz, I'll let you know how I feel about these kits when they actually work for me! lol They are expensive though!

1st doctor visit/consultation went well. They are going to do a few things...HCG (I think it's called) and semen analysis. Then we could progress to a possible IUI. We've had issues with DH's sperm, so that could help....we left feeling very hopeful! I was nervous about seeing a specialist, especially b/c of the cost, but they were really helpful! 

I'm going to go through this month trying on our own though...:)


----------



## mzswizz

Wishin-thats great that you are getting the help you need. And yes let me know how the digital works because i too am on the cheap side :haha:. 

AFM, my mom just called and their paying full price for my parents dh and me to go to atlanta, ga and washington, dc from june 25th-30th so i am excited about that. Might not be on here when we are out of town but will update everyone when we get back.


----------



## lauraemily17

Hi ladies

Anti - fingers crossed re the ovulation. I tend to get a few twinges right where my overies are around ovulation, from using my monitor and temping I think I've pinned it down to happen actually as I release the eggy or there abouts. I've actually texted my DH when I've been at work telling him to be ready for some fun as soon as I get home!!

WishingNHoping - that's great that you're having some tests done, how long have you been trying for? We have to wait until at least a year in England, I'm a couple of months off that, hope to get another BFP before then. if I don't I'm not sure if they will actually do anything as I have technically got pregnant within a year, it just wasn't a sticky beannie, hopefully I won't need to find out though!!

TTC - How's you? Have you heard from the fob? You're right in my neck of the woods, I used to work in Coventry which is Walsall way (I think!) Is that where you're originally from?

Mzswizz - Fingers crossed for ovulation soon, I'm sure you'll have got in enough DTD this month!! That's fantastic your Mums paying for you to go away, a holiday is much needed with this TTC business, you'll be away the same time as me!

I'm properly on the countdown at work, 3 more days to go!! Can't tell you how much I need a holiday and I'm so so chuffed that I'm due to ovulate right in the middle of it!! :happydance: I would say we're just going to relax and let nature take it's course but you know I am way too much of a control freak for that!! All our goodies, CBFM, thermometer, Pre-seed will be coming with us!! It's worked once and it'll work again dam it!! I may not be on here much while on hols as DH feels quite neglected when I'm on here and I don't want him to feel that way when we're on holiday. We're planning lots of quality time just the 2 of us! Of course I will keep an eye on the chat using my phone (when DH isn't looking!) but prob won't chat too much.


----------



## anti

Hi girls. So temp went up again today to normal. Not high enough to suggest o. Will keep temping. Still getting to know my body as it's the first time off the pill in 8 years!! All I want to know is if my body goes back to normal quickly more than anything!!


----------



## mzswizz

Just reminded myself to take the cod liver oil supplement. Dh and i DTD earlier. We have been having a good time together. Hopefully we all get a bfp


----------



## SpudsMama

Nope, I haven't heard back yet. He's never left it this late to get back to me so I'm a bit worried... I'm sure everything's fine though. And yeah I'm originally from Walsall, I've got the accent and everything! :haha: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Oh an accent is so cool. I on the other hand have a Miami accent :haha:


----------



## WishinNHoping

Well, my OPK said postive yesterday, but my temp chart is just not matching up! My temp. did go really low today...so I'm assuming that tomorrow it should go up, right? 

Laura- We've been off of bc for 3 years. We weren't actively trying during the first year, but after that we did on and off trying, with no luck. I'm nervous about getting help, but then on the other hand I'm excited. I just hope this month is a lucky month! 

I heard pre-seed is okay to use, so we bought some, but I'm nervous it will kill the sperm. What have you heard?

Glad you are having fun on vacation, mzswizz! :)


----------



## lauraemily17

Pre seeds great, it's pretty much the safest in the market other than actual egg white which i think is just icky!! We've used pre seed for months. I'm also mow drinking lots of grapefruit juice around ovulation which is supposed to help produce more natural fertile mucus. It also creates a more alkeline environment which is better for the spermys!


----------



## SpudsMama

*DAMN!* Grapefruit juice... I knew I'd forgotten something!! :dohh: Thanks for reminding me Laura, I'll pick some up tomorrow when I'm in town! xx


----------



## SpudsMama

Wishin - Pre-Seed is a fertility aid, so it definitely won't kill the swimmers :thumbup: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Wishin-when it is ov time, your temp dips then you will have 3 days of high temps after ov. So your temps should go up the next day after ov.

9 more days and dh and i will be on our vacation yay. Hoping that we will have good news when we come back.


----------



## WishinNHoping

Yeah, I saw that it said Pre-Seed is a fertility aid, but it still made me nervous. I've used it anyway. I figure it's better that than nothing. 

Mz- My temp finally dropped and then it went up to the baseline. Then it went down today, but it's still higher than typical. I'm sad bc doesn't that mean I'm not pregnant? It should go up higher if I am pregnant, right?


----------



## SpudsMama

On most pregnancy charts the temp won't get _really_ high until after implantation which is between 6 and 12dpo for most women. Before then, it's fairly normal to get a few small dips here and there :thumbup: xx


----------



## lauraemily17

First high today :happydance: right on time compared to previous cycles and temps are all good (ignore Sat, alcohol related :blush: ) No more now though!! Really hoping last month was just a 1 off and I'll get my peak this month :D

Did you get yourself some grapefruit juice TTC? I'm on it again, you're right it does get better!! Wouldn't quite say I enjoy it yet though!!

Going to be packing for the holiday today. Got a list as long as my arm, in fact I have more than one list! :dohh: Can't wait to go away tomorrow :headspin:

(I've woke up in a great mood this mornng, Can you tell?!?!?) :cloud9:


----------



## mzswizz

I think im already on cd3 and its 4 more days untul AF stops also before we head out on the vacation so we will be getting BD time in. Bikini here i come!!! Yay im sooo excited. Cant wait. 

Laurae-thats good fxed its your month this month.

Ttc-how are you doing today?

Wishin-its normal to get a few dips. You wouldnt really start gettin higher temps until after implantation like TTC said. What dpo are you now?


----------



## SpudsMama

Laura - I can _just_ about tell that you're the _tiniest_ bit excited! :rofl: Same goes for you too Mz! I can't believe you're both going away on holiday and I'm stuck here cleaning my skirting boards and packing up boxes ready to move house! :dohh: 

No, I never bought the GFJ in the end, I haven't had the chance to get down to Asda. I've just been popping into the corner shop whenever I've needed anything.

Yay for your first high by the way!! :hugs: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah im super excited and i just noticed an error on my previous message. Im cd4 so 3 more days before AF leaves and 4 more days before the trip :dohh:. I guess the excitement is messing with my brain cells :haha:. AF must love me this cycle to plan on leaving the day before we leave.:haha:


----------



## WishinNHoping

I'm 4 dpo. I'm so stressed waiting to get to the end of my cycle!! I just want to know!!

All of you sound in good spirits! :) That's great see! 

Let's keep this happy mood!


----------



## lauraemily17

Woohoo, holiday has began!!! :D we are half way through our Rd trip to Cornwall & well & truly out of the midlands!!! It's DH turn to drive now so though I'd pop on & say bye bye until I'm back. I'm all set for lots of relaxed baby making, other than the water infection I woke up with, can you believe it?! :dohh: not gonna let it bother me too much, already have some antibiotics so it'll be better by tomorrow. 

Hope you ladies have a good week. Fxd for your donation TTC :D


----------



## SpudsMama

Water infections are stoopid :haha: 

Have fun on your holiday and thanks! :happydance: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Have fun laurae!!

Wishin-yeah thats exactly how i am during any tww whether its OV or waiting for AF. dont worry time will fly soon.

AFM, Usually AF leaves on day7 but im on cd4 and AF is on its way out :saywhat: i never had AF so short so im sooo confused right now. We did have a BD session around cd2 but that shouldnt have nothing to do with anything. I went to change my tampon and it was more white than blood (sorry tmi). Also i was wearing super now i downsized to regular and soon it will be only light because its not really anything there. We shall see whats going on.


----------



## SpudsMama

How weird that we both had short AF's around the same time xx


----------



## WishinNHoping

oh my gosh!! I had to post...I know it's early. 

First, our foreign exchange student is going back to her home country today. :( I will be an emotional wreck! We bring her to the airport later this morning. (I am from the United States btw)

Second, I took my temp, and it's down to where it was when I ovulated. Could this be an implanation drop?? Yesterday it was up to the baseline. I don't know if the temp could have changed b/c I took it 2 hours earlier than usual, but I'm still hoping.


----------



## SpudsMama

If you took your temp 2 hours earlier than usual, then it would definitely be lower. What dpo are you? Because if you're still early on in the two week wait it could've been a fallback temp. I always get that between 3 and 5dpo. If it's 6dpo onwards then it _could_ be implantation, or a secondary estrogen surge. I get a dip every month at 8/9dpo so I ignore them :thumbup: But if it's unusual for you, then it can mean a good thing! xx


----------



## WishinNHoping

I'm 6dpo. Yeah, now that I've read up on it a little, I can see that it may or may not be implanation...:( This is my first time in about 8 months that I've charted, and when I did it before I wasn't doing it correctly...so I'm not sure about my habits...which is another bad thing. 

I think I just really want this to work, so I won't have to use IUI!!


----------



## SpudsMama

I think, when it comes to a dip in temps, that the best thing to do is wait and see what it does the next day. If it gets even higher than it was before it's a really good thing. If it just goes back up to it's normal level, or stays low then I wouldn't get too excited. That's been my experience anyway :thumbup: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Wishin-i agree with TTC. i think you should just keep an eye on it. 

TTC-i think my cycle is following yours for some reason :rofl:

AFM, Good morning. CD5 today and AF has been preparing to leave since cd4. Usually i dont start a light flow until cd6 or cd7. My normal AF lasts 7 days but this whacky one looks like it will end before the 7 days are up which is good for me. If i were wearing pads, i would think that AF stopped on CD4 so im glad i had the tampons because it is only on the tampons but not when i wipe. This morning's tampon only had brown blood which is usually the sign that AF is coming to an end and it wasnt really much of it there. Im not really putting much thought into it though. Just going to categorize it as my body tryingnto work itself out. I think the cod liver oil is actually trying to fix my cycles rather than harm. I looked online and it suppose to also help hormones to balance which is good because i remember my ob/gyn telling me i had tiny cysts on my ovaries and the only thing they cause is irregular periods and hormonal imbalance so i think my body is just trying to work it out. Well i cant complain. 2 more days until we leave for our vacation yay!!!! DH and I might need to get some BD in before heading out on the road with my parents :haha:. DH and i were planning DTD while on vacation, you would think wd are creating a secret mission :rofl:. I am ready to start the vacation. Well half ready because we still havent packed yet :dohh:


----------



## SpudsMama

Mz - shorter AF's are the way forward! The only drawback is the wait between AF ending and EWCM starting :haha: Don't talk to me about packing. Tomorrow night is my last night in this house and I'm nowhere near ready!! xx


----------



## mzswizz

I knowwww it takes forever to get to OV :rofl:. I would be afraid to move because i dont want to know how muh stuff we got now in here :rofl:


----------



## SpudsMama

I know yeah, I had a _lot_ more stuff than I first thought :haha: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah same here i can just imagine.


----------



## WishinNHoping

Okay, so my temp went back up- higher than my baseline. But, I'm not having any pregnancy symptons...so :( It is just day 7, I believe, so maybe I don't need them yet, but still! 

Hope the move is going well! I hate, absolutely HATE packing! And then unpacking is even worse! lol


----------



## mzswizz

Wishin-if your temp went up it could be implantation. You never know. Most women dont know they are pregnant because they have no symptoms. I know when i fell pregnant i didnt know but i had sore boobs but i just ruled it as AF seeing that it was pink when i wiped. I didnt know until i took a digi and it said pregnant.


----------



## WishinNHoping

Well, last night I had the worst cramps on the right side of stomach. My boobs were also very tender. I could not sleep! However, it really feels like my period is coming on... :( I feel like it's too early for that, but maybe not! :cry:


----------



## mzswizz

Wishin-How many dpo are you?


----------



## WishinNHoping

8 dpo!


----------



## mzswizz

aybe its implantation related. It could be possible. Hopefully the pain was an egg getting comfortable in its home for 9 months.


----------



## WishinNHoping

yeah, maybe, but I doubt it. I had a good pity party for myself this morning. lol I've just resigned to the idea that it's my period. I'm still having on and off cramps and headaches, but it's just too much like my period. Also, my temp is not going up any. I haven't been calculating the days of my cycle recently, so I don't know how long it is until I start, but in the past I was between 28-30 days. I'm about to approach day 28...

Our air conditioning broke today, (I live in hot Louisiana!) so it's just not the best day!


----------



## mzswizz

Wishin-:hugs: sucks you have to deal with heat. Hopefully it will get fixed soon. Usually the women who think its their AF get surprised so hopefully thats you.

Hey ladies! Well we made it to atlanta around 11:45am today. Last night and this morning i seriously thought AF was here and it was just ewcm. Soooo DH and I was in the shower and he said ok lets go so i can get you pregnant :haha:. Lets see what happens.


----------



## WishinNHoping

Well, the a/c is fixed! Yahh! :) 

It's day 27 of my cycle, and still no AF, but I'm expecting it to happen tomorrow. Maybe on day 30, but it's interesting that I'm having such heavy cramping this early. I mean I guess it was just a week early, but still. 

mz- why did you think it was your period? Didn't you just finish? 
Good luck baby making on your vacation! :) fingers crossed for you!


----------



## mzswizz

Wishin-good that your ac is fixed. And yes af had ended but i thought since it stopped early maybe it was being whacky but it was just loads of ewcm.


----------



## WishinNHoping

Okay, AF still hasn't made it. Yesterday I had cramping and nauseousness so bad I thought I was going to faint (That's how my periods are). I took a test, but it was BFN! :( I'm on day 29. Tomorrow if I don't get it, that will be very unusual for me. 

Here's to the waiting....


----------



## SpudsMama

I hope you're having a good time on your trips girls! 

Wishin - I have my fingers and toes crossed for your BFP :thumbup: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Home sweet home. Made it back safely. This was a fun trip. I learned alot of history and was able to get a few BDs in with dh :haha: Well DH was saying he think it was ovulation that occurred a few days ago. Thats his theory becomes 1) my cycle has been gettin less than 28 days 2) i had loads ewcm and we didnt DTD which is when i only get it 3) i had af like sharp pain on only my left ovary side that i never felt before. At first i was like no way but seeing that my cycles can be shorter than 28 days, it is possible to ovulate close to AF. But we shall see what happens. The ewcm only lasted 2 days and then it went creamy then dry so it seems like it was in OV mode. And i didnt take any cod liver oil supplements for days so i know its not the cod liver oil that changed CM. If i did OV well thats good because we BD during and after AF especially when i had sharp pains and ewcm. Dont know whats going on but hoping it was just early OV. Seeing that my AF came during OV week of the previous cycle before the last. Also i had sharp pains then the next morning the ewcm started so could it be possible signs of early ovulation? I have been ranting alot :haha: we had bumpy roads with my parents arguing and my niece acting out of control throughout the whole trip but after dh and i look at each other nothing matters.


----------



## WishinNHoping

Bad news...the witch is here. :( I should have known. It's just spotting right now, but I'm sure it'll be full force tomorrow. But, the good news (I guess...still hesitant) is that I'll be starting fertility treatment tom. 

MZ- I had pain and EWCM early on in my cycle this month too. If I hadn't of used the OPK, I would've thought I ovulated then as well. So, I don't know what is up with that...I want to know why I have to be in so much pain before my period even begins??


----------



## SpudsMama

Mz - When it comes to your crazy cycles, I don't think it matters when ovulation is, as long as it actually happens! :haha: It sounds like you've covered all bases so you're on to the two week wait me thinks! :thumbup: 

So sorry to hear that Wishin, but I'm willing to bet that you'll gain a lot of headway when you start getting that fertility treatment :hugs: xx


----------



## WishinNHoping

Yeah, I'm a bit nervous about the process. I just don't like needles stuck in me...especially in that area, lol. 

Have either one of you had your DH or donor (I can't remember what you call him TTC,lol), do a semen analysis? It would be interesting to see if there could be issues there. My husband did one a while back and he had low sperm motility. He just took another one last Fri. to make sure again....


----------



## SpudsMama

I used to call him the "donor", but after talking to someone else on here who's in the exact same situation as me, I switched to "FOB" (father of baby). He had the SA done a few months back, I can't remember when exactly, and everything came back normal. I think it's taking me a long time to conceive because I only get one or two attempts per cycle, and the timing is almost always a bit too out there to be of any significant use. You wouldn't believe how frustrating that is :haha: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Wishin-:hugs: sorry AF showed her face. My DH hasent taken a SA. i think if we dont conceive in 2 years time then we will go to my ob/gyn who is also a fertility specialist and get some answers. He hasnt done one because of thefact that i gotten pregnant once already. So he didnt think it was a need to. Hopefully we can have a baby before 2 yrs rolls around. 

TTC-i think im in the tww but who knows my body does crazy things. Im going to go with tww though because i had all signs of OV that i never had on any of my cycles. Also when we got back home we have been BD'ing like crazy :haha: we came home tuesday and my parents are going out of town again this weekend and DH wants to go so i guess we are heading back on the road again. But we will know for sure on friday. The only update i have is my friend is in labor. She made it past her due date and still was only 2cm since 36 weeks. So they induce her around 1am this morning so good luck for her. Other than that nothing really.


----------



## SpudsMama

Good luck to your friend Mz :thumbup: Lucky you, getting to go on two trips! I haven't even been on one yet this year :dohh: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Im not going to lie, I wish I was in here situation right now but its okay. One day it will happen. And the last time we went out of town was in december for my 21st birthday and that was to key west so it has been half a year since so I guess we got alot of catching up to do :haha:


----------



## WishinNHoping

ha! How ironic, my friend went into labor yesterday as well. I try to stay postive. I am happy for her, but like you MZ, I wish it were me! 

I have a friend that is now in her 30's and she has problems TTC. She warned me not to wait too long, b/c that's what all her doctors told her- she had time b/c she was young. She is now very bitter b/c she felt she was given the wrong advice, and b/c of her age it is much harder now than ever. That's why even though right now is not the most convenient time of my life, I am going to try whatever I can to get pregnant. I just hope it works. If not, there is always adoption. The only problem is everything is so expensive!


----------



## SpudsMama

That's one of the many reasons why I've started TTC so early, time is on my side. 

Mz - I forgot to post a reply to you in my journal so I'll do it here instead :blush: How many dpo are you, because if AF is near, the increase in CM might be related... the closer I get to the end of my cycle the more of it I see. On the other hand, it's a common pregnancy symptom! :happydance: 

I read an interesting article about couples TTC last night, I'll try and find the link for you in a bit. The basics of it were that sex during the two week wait can be a negative for some women because, when the uterus contracts during orgasm, it can interfere with implantation. After reading it I did some research and whilst a lot of people keep up their sex life and still conceive, a lot tend to abstain, at least from a female orgasm. I know it makes no difference to me, but it might to the rest of you :thumbup: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Thats whats crazy. Im only on cd14. All this has been happening 2 days after AF stopped and it has been unusual for me. The week AF ended short was the week OV was suppose to start if my body wouldve stuck to the 35 day cycle. Shortest AF i had was 23 days which was last cycle. So i dont have one clue. Also i didnt know that about the orgasms and implantation.


----------



## SpudsMama

Mz, you're not ovulating now are you? xx


----------



## mzswizz

I have no clue. Last week was suppose to be OV week for my previous cycle but AF came during that week but from all these signs it seems OV is happening very early. I never had cm or pains for OV so all this is new to me


----------



## lauraemily17

Hello ladies :)

Feels like its been forever since I've been on here. I've been reading from my phone but it's so difficult to writie comments on it!

TTC - sorry the donation didn't work out :hugs: looking at your journal you've had a lot going on in the past 2 weeks. I think change is a good thing and wish you lots of luck and hopefully the break will give you a better chance in a few months. I hope you get some support from your Dr. I'm going to wait for 1 more cycle after this month and if still no luck I'll be going to mine for some tests. In England they tend to do blood work initially to see if there's anything underlying. My friend had that and found she had an overactive thyroid which affects fertility so you never know maybe there's something straight forward.

Sorry AF got you WishingNhoping :hugs: - are you having tests now?

Mz - how was your trip away? Where do you think you are on your cycle?

My hol was fantastic, so what we needed. Was very relaxing and lots of fun. Weather was really good and made it to the beach a few times, I even swam in the sea! My DH thought I was crazy!! It ws very cold but the sea was so clear it had to be done. I know it's a treck from where we live TTC but if you can get down there I highly recommend it. We were the Devon side of Cornwall so it wasn't quite as far, about a 5 hour drive.

I ovulated a few days earlier than expected but caught it nicely as we were away and I took my monitor. I'm hoping lots of relaxed well timed BD has worked!! FF put my ovualtion a couple of days later and I can't see why looking at my temps so I've manually changed it making me 12 dpo, this also fits with my ovulation symptoms.

AF is due on Friday and not really sure how I feel symptom wise. I'm not really getting any AF pains i.e. stomach cramps but have had a mild achey back similar to my miscarriage pains but nowhere near as bad. I assume this is something going on in my womb but I've also had an upset tummy today so not sure if it's that?!? Temps are a bit random aswell.

I took a digi this morning which was negative but took a superdrug test tonight and can see a really faint line, I even pulled the test apart to check I wasn't imagining it!! I'm not sure there's any colour to it though so think it may be an evap, do any of you know if superdrug test are prone to evaps like IC's?? I'll take a digi again tomorrow morning. I'm being a bit naughty and testing without my DH knowing as he didn't want us to test until Friday if AF didn't arrive but I just can't wait that long!! I am so going to have to learn to be more patient when we have kids!!


----------



## lauraemily17

Test said no :( however looking at lasts nights test in daylight there is definately a line & my DH thinks it looks pink (I confessed) 

Don't know what to think now!! I'm going to see if I can get a pic of it on from my phone.


----------



## SpudsMama

Yay, you're back! I was thinking about you yesterday actually. 

D'you think it's worth hanging on until tomorrow to test again with FMU? Easier said than done I know, but at least then you'd know that the line you saw was/wasn't an evap because it should've gotten darker by that point. 

Nooooooo! Damn blood work! I have an extreme phobia of both needles _and_ blood so a blood test is definitely my worst nightmare. I must be mad wanting to get pregnant with all the tests they give you :dohh: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Laurae-glad to see you back. Great that you enjoyed your holiday. I enjoyed my vacation as well. It was wonderful to go to historical sites and fort pulaski and learn about history. I love to learn abot history hands on rather than in the books because they leave out information. Im hoping you got your BFP. today i am on cd20. If i didnt OV early, i should OV saturday. Which is in 2 days so lets see how that goes. 

Ttc-i was afraid of needles and blood but after years of shots and of course AF :haha: i slowly overcame my fear. Also not trying to scare you but when you first become pregnant, the first real appt, all they do is needle testing. Ugh my arm went all jello like afterwards. They did nothing but blood work oh and a pap smear.

AFM, yesterday was great. Even though i was missing dh while he was a work, i kept myself pretty occupied. My friend delivered her baby via c section the end of june and my cousin had her baby yesterday. Both delivered boys that were 7 lbs. and a few ounces apart. Also, my sister is having a girl so another girl is coming into the family and my nephew is now 6 months. I tell you time surely does fly. DH and i spent our time watching movies last night. We saw Just Go With It, Hall Pass, and True Grit. Wonderful movies that kept us laughing. We also DTD alot. So thats helpful if i am close to OV. We have been DTD more than once a day now so hopefully its enough soldiers in there when the egg comes. Today i have to go turn in a form to complete financial aid so i can start my classes aug. 18th. I have decided to just continue my studies at Broward College because 1) i will be a registered nurse not a licensed practical nurse which i heard that LPNs are the lowest paid also medical offices are trying to have their LPNs go back to become RNs so LPNs will soon become obsolete 2) i will have a degree instead of a certificate 3) i can schedule school around my life with a technical school, you have to schedule your life around school and 4) dh and i will be more than financially stable. We are ok financially now but by getting my degree and working, it will be an extra income thats also a high paying one and i would love my career so thats good. Well its cd20 for me. Nothing new other than sharp pains but starting to really not pay attention to anything thats going on. Lets get ready to make some babies!!! Wow it looks like i just wrote a book :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Ok ladies I caved and took an OPK. I got 2 lines on the OPK but the test line was kind of faint. It wasnt as dark as the control line thats for sure so I know its negative. Usually I ovulated cd22 and Im on cd20 so shouldnt I have a positive? Also I thought I didnt have any LH at all because at first I only saw the control line and the test line didnt appear until like a minute or two. So does that mean I have ovualted already or didnt ovulate yet?


----------



## lauraemily17

Mz - I think the opk would look the same any more than 3ish days before and after O, it's only really when you get or near to your LH surge it wil change. I think the LH line can stay darker for a few days after though. If the line looks light maybe it's because you haven't ovulated yet or you ovulated early??

I'm going to test again later, I know I should really wait until the morning but really want to know now. I thought Superdrug tests were really good and they're loads cheaper that's why I bought them but I've found some posts of evaps on them and they really look like BFP's, the lines have colour and everything so I'm thinking the digi prob was right and a test later will prob confirm it.

I've also been having some nasty stabbing pains around my right overay since this afternoon, thinking it might be a sign of AF, not my usual but my body seems to have changed since my mc. If I'm not pregnant though I really hope AF hurries up and arrives already!!

Sorry to scare you TT!! If it makes you feel better about the pregnancy blood tests you don't get them until the UK until around your first scan and in some cities they're not doing them untill 14isk weeks now!


----------



## mzswizz

Im hoping i ovulated early just because that would put me in a shorter wait :haha: but i will test all the way until saturday and see if there is any change. If not, then i would be able to figure out that i ovulated already most likely. Also my body changed too after my m/c. But hopefully its a BFP you are about to recieve.


----------



## lauraemily17

What do you think???!!!

I watched the line develope over a couple of mins and it's darker than yesterday. I'm scared to get excited, Im actually fighting back tears!! 

I am properly feeling pains and although they are not exactly like AF in the way they feel they are strong, if I wasn't actually TTC I would think AF was on her way. If she turns up tomorrow now, when she's due, I'm going to be a state!!
 



Attached Files:







P1010519.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## SpudsMama

That line has definitely gotten darker, and evaps don't do that! :happydance: For a moment there I actually thought I was going to cry, whether it was out of happiness for you or jealousy for me I don't know :rofl: At least I'm honest! :D

I just thought you know, a couple of us on this thread have been chatting for nearly 6 months and we still call each other by our usernames :dohh: Mz, I haven't got a clue what yours is, and I'm going to assume that yours is Laura (Lauraemily17)...? If it isn't I'm going to look soooooo stupid :haha: Mine is Emma by the way :flower:

xx


----------



## SpudsMama

Mz - if you're still possibly a couple of days away from ovulation then it wouldn't be positive yet. It's usually positive the day before the egg drops. Or you could've indeed ovulated early. It's hard to say without a chart to look at xx


----------



## lauraemily17

Hello Emma!!! :D you would be correct my name is Laura!! 

I like your honesty. I really love this site and all the ladies on it but it doesn't stop that pang of jealousy when someone gets a bfp, no matter how happy you are for them. It's only because we all want it so much!! 

At the minute I can't stop thinking that af will arrive tomorrow, these pains are really bothering me. Gonna be hard to sleep me thinks!!


----------



## SpudsMama

That initial pang of jealousy surprised me though, because I haven't had it from any BFP's I've seen on this site... only when I've heard about RL friends getting pregnant. When you had your first BFP a couple of months ago I was jumping around in bed!! :rofl:

A lot of people do say they feel like AF is just around the corner when they get their BFP's. I was just looking at your chart though and it makes no sense... It doesn't look like a pregnant one, but to me it doesn't look like an AF one either :shrug: I suppose all you can do it wait and see, no matter how annoying it is :haha: xx


----------



## lauraemily17

Tell me about it, it's really random!!! Story of my life though to be honest, never straight forward or normal!! :rofl:


----------



## SpudsMama

I know the feeling! I'm off to kip now but hopefully I'll wake up tomorrow to a nice dark line from you!! :thumbup: xx


----------



## lauraemily17

Oh I hope so!!

Sweet dreams! xxx


----------



## lauraemily17

Took another digi and....... 'pregnant 1 - 2 weeks'!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:headspin: :happydance: :headspin: :happydance: 

I am so shocked!! I said to my DH last night I just can't belive it but now I've seen those words it feels real!!

I am also now absolutely terrified I'm going to mc again so sadly I'm going to have to try to forget about being pregnant.


----------



## SpudsMama

Congratulations!! :happydance:

Big :hugs: to you though. I guess it's only natural to feel that paranoia after a miscarriage, especially so soon... but if it were me I'd try my best to enjoy this pregnancy, or you might end up regretting it later on. Well, enjoy it as best you can between the morning sickness and constant toilet trips! :haha: xx


----------



## SpudsMama

I've just noticed your temp is on the rise again... definitely a good sign! :thumbup: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Good morning Laura and Emma. It feels soo different not saying our usernames :haha:. Well my name is Patrice. I was actually named after my mom who's name is Patricia. 

Laura-:hugs: :happydance: Yay i knew you were pregnant i just had the feeling. I would say enjoy the pregnancy. I know that any woman who has went through a m/c always has the thought in the back of their mind that it might happen again. Nobody can say whether or not it is. But if it puts your mind at ease, my former ob/gyn told me that you would have 1 m/c out of the total pregnancies you have. So hope that helps. Im so happy for you. 

Emma-i will try and take an opk today to see if its positive because i suppose to ovulate tomorrow if i havent already. I just hope this cycle leads to a bfp. I would hate to see af show up 2 days before we celebrate our wedding anniversary.


----------



## SpudsMama

You're right, it does feel weird :haha: Hi, Patrice :hi: I prefer it to the usernames though! xx


----------



## mzswizz

True because it makes us sound human :haha:. Well i have just spent time pampering myself a little. I have washed my hair and cut it. Which was well needed. Its short but not too short iykwim. Wish I had a pic to show but cant get the darn laptop to cooperate :dohh:. Im in a pretty lazy mood right now. I just feel like relaxing but my sister wants me to take her to walmart and knowing my sister it will go from walmart to this store to the next store and I will have no time to myself :growlmad:. I want this to be relaxing especially since I want to surprise DH with my new look. I think its fierce and sexy and daring :haha:. I cant believe its only 2 mins away from 10am and I already want this day to end.


----------



## SpudsMama

We're on a completely different page today then! Today I've walked to the town (even though it was pouring with rain and threatening thunder!) and met up with an old friend who I hadn't seen since primary school, which was nice. Got everything I needed for the weekend. I'm feeling really motivated today... shame I've got nothing else to do! :haha: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Well actually I have been spending hours trying new styles with my new hair do :haha: You should see im shaking my hair left and right like im doing hair commercials :rofl: Trying to save energy for DH tonight :haha:


----------



## lauraemily17

Thanks Patrice!! (I actually typed Mz first out of habit :dohh:)

Well i've had a normal busy day at work. I'm interviewing at the minute so spending even more time in offices!! I also have a pea sized bladder without being pregnant so after an hour and a half interviewing I'm about to explode and it'll only be getting worse now! :haha:

I also had plans for this evening which involved alcohol. Had to take a rain check, it wasn't with people I could tell and would have been really suspicious if I hadn't have drank. I hate keeping secrets and I'm rubbish at it!!


----------



## mzswizz

I think us writing our names will catch on after we do it so many times :haha:. Im terrible at secrets myself. I was just thinking earlier today, how am I going to hold me being pregnant a secret until Im in the 2nd trimester from people who are close to me. I think I will go insane not being able to tell them. I think the fear of another m/c will keep me quiet even though I know most likely it wont happen again (just have faith). But thats when that time comes. Hopefully soon but hey cant complain until it happens. So now we get to hear all the rants and symptoms during your pregnancy yay :happydance:


----------



## mzswizz

Well yesterday i told DH that i had bad cramps and they felt like my AF was going to start yesterday. Well i made dinner and put on something nice to go with my new hair do and we dtd and fell asleep around 8pm which is early for us. Then when we woke up around 1am i went to the bathroom and sure enough i saw pink!! So i had put on a light tampon on told dh then went back to sleep. This morning it was some on the tampon and it looks like its getting darker :cry:. More like a line but i think its AF :cry:. its cd22, OV day supposedly and AF arrives again!! Last month it came on cd23. Well next af will be due july 31st going by my shortest cycle. Well atleast i will be able to enjoy our 2 yr anniversary without worrying if she is going to show or not. Oh well onto the next cycle.


----------



## lauraemily17

So sorry Patrice :hugs: Your cycles are so nasty to you. 

I have to say you handle it so so well. If I was you I'd be demanding all sorts of tests at my Drs. You've said previously that you have some small cysts on your ovaries, is it specifcally polycestic ovary syndrome that you have as I thought that made AF less frequent?? As I understand it it's progesterone which stops AF arriving giving eggy time to implant, do you think you may have a deficiency? I suspected I did so have been using progesterone cream which I'm sure had helped us and I've got pregnant 2 out of the 4 months I've used it!!

Symptoms is an interesting one this time, my boobs started to hurt less before I go my bfp and are gradually starting to get more sore but nothing like they did before, I'm sure they'll get there though!! I've also been really bloated and windy since my first BFP, just like last time! The strange symptoms however have been bleeding gums and dizziness!! I've atually been feeling a bit dizzy in bed a night most nights since about 3 dpo and the bleeding gums started about 7 dpo and have had nearly everytime I've brushed my teeth since!! I didn;t read too much into them at the time even though I knew they could be symptoms as I didn't want to get my hopes up!!

Please please tell me off if I rant in even the tiniest bit of a negative way over being pregnant, I intend to embrace and enjoy every second of it. I can't stand seeing people who get pregnant so easily then having a right old moan about how ill they feel or how horrible it is being pregnant. I see it as a blessing and a miracle as I'm sure you ladies do!


----------



## mzswizz

I know i dont have pcos because my doctor didnt diagnose me with it. He said the cysts will go away on its own so its nothig to worry abot especially seeig that they are very tiny. It wasnt alot of them just a few. I have no clue whats the problem. I think i will have to go to my ob/gyn to see whats going on. I think i might have to start temping to have something to go by. And all i can do is take it very well. I just want to be able to concieve. Im not going to take the cod liver oil anymore because that might be the cause also. And Laura dont worry i love to hear the symptoms and no you are not complaining. But dont worry we will help bring you back if you go on a complaining spree because thats what friends are for :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Ok update ladies, Now i have noticed that i am having sharp pains like af cramps which is not normal for me and also i went to change the tampon and its reddish/brown blood but mostly brown i guess you can say onlyW on the tip of the tampon. I havent started a flow yet but i marked today as cd1. It looks like its going to stop though because when i wipe there is completely nothig on the tp. Any clue what this might be? Could it be possible its IB and because we DTD last night, it kinda pushed more blood out? I know when i was pregnan the last time, after sex i would have bleeding. Ugh here i go again giving myself high hopes.


----------



## lauraemily17

It could be IB Patrice, especially if DTD caused bleeding when you were pregnant before. My DH won't come anywhere near me, too scared it might cause a mc!! I kind of feel the same and have read that although it's unlikely after a mc Drs are more likely to recommend not DTD!! If I make it that far it's going to be a long 12 weeks!!

I'm feeling quite down today. Still POASA and took another test this morning. The line was lighter than Friday :( DH thinks it's a dodgey test as the lines aren't in the right place, to the right instead of in the middle, I'm not too sure though. I kind of feel like it's over already and will start bleeding any day :(


----------



## mzswizz

Well ladies, dh and i dtd this morning and the end result is its AF. There was more blood (sorry tmi) so cd2 today for me. Hopefully one day my body will decide to cooperate with me and get pregnant. 

Laura-i would say its a faulty test if the line wasnt where they needed to be. Dont worry about it. I believe you are going to go all the way for this pregnancy. It is probably lighter because you have alot of hcg in your system because i have heard after awhile it will probably give you a negative because of your hcg level.


----------



## SpudsMama

Yeah, I agree with Patrice. If it wasn't FMU, or you hadn't waited long enough to pee, obviously the line can still appear lighter. I think, as long as there's a line it's fine! :hugs:

So sorry about AF by the way, I think mine is on the way now too. Mahoosive temp drops over the last couple of days xx


----------



## mzswizz

I think the cod liver oil was shortening my LP and after researching, i found more bad than good about cod liver oil so DH and i talked about it and both agreed i shouldnt take it anymore. Lets see how this cycle goes for me. Also i found out that it can cause toxins etc which could lead to infertility :saywhat: so that could be why we havent been concieving. Hopefully, we can now concieve since i stopped taking them. Back to square one. Also i woke up this morning to a swollen upper lip due to food allergy and to top it all off, dh amd i are sick but making the best out of it. 

How are you ladies?


----------



## SpudsMama

I'm good thanks, absolutely shattered after a busy day out with a _very_ excitable three year old (well... she's three in November!).

Have you tried EPO before? I know I moaned about it recently with the whole delayed ovulation thing, but it did wonders for my CM and I've felt a lot better in myself since being on it. It cleared up my skin and alleviated my PMS symptoms so I don't suffer anymore! Plus it shortened my AF! I'm guessing that if your egg was delayed it wouldn't matter too much because you and your DH would probably still DTD and get good timing anyway? 

How're you feeling Laura? xx


----------



## lauraemily17

Had a strange day.

Went to see my new Doctor this morning as was worried. I actually moved 7 years ago but couldn't bear to leave my childhood Dr. As it turns out my new Dr is amazing!! I so should have changed before.

Anyway he reassured me and told me not to bother taking any more tests, gave me some facts and figures and told me to relax. He also let me book in with the midwife, something I didn't get to do last time!! We both came out feeling more relaxed.

Then we get a call to say my SIL has had her dating scan today and the baby stopped growing at 6 weeks! We are so shocked, I was so certain everything would be fine for her. We're also devastated for her remembering our pain! Thankfully we haven't told any of my DH's family I'm pregnant again and we're not going to now for quite a while. I don't want to put her through the additional pain I went through especially when I am still so early. It was only 4 weeks on Saturday! 

We've written her an email, which was very emotional to writie, not sure if it's the pregnancy hormones but twice I suddenly burst into tears! We've told her how we felt and that it will get better and said we'll be there for her.

It has now changed my outlook again and I'm going to concentrate on evrything other than being pregnant! Work is still crazy and will help the next couple of months go quickly, hopefully. Basically my new mantra is what will be will be!! I've managed to not stress over any twinges this evening and hopefully that's the way I'll stay until either I mc again or we have a pic of a healthy 12 week + baby!!

Sorry for the essay but was good to get that out!! xxx


----------



## lauraemily17

ps - re the test, it was a dogey one. a line came up horizontally later that day and it also was a lot darker 24 hours later!! Saw on another thread that superdrugs don't get very dark. My mission now is also not to take any more tests (well at least until Sat!!)


----------



## mzswizz

Emma-i havent tried EPO. Maybe i should research it and see if we have it in our stores. 

Laura-im happy you're not going to stress anymore and so sorry for your SIL loss. I sooo feel her pain also.

My dh put a smile on my face today because he kept saying i think you could be pregnant because you was bleeding after sex the last time you were and we were kind of rough then the bleeding got heavier. All i can do is smile, he even wants to buy tests how sweet :haha: atleast he is as optimistic as me.


----------



## SpudsMama

Wow Laura, definitely a strange day! I know it was a bad experience for you (putting it lightly) but at least your SIL has someone to come to for advice or to vent now. Just like you had your Mum? I think that was you anyway, who said their Mum miscarried before they got pregnant with you?

Patrice - as far as I know EPO is really easy to get, over here in the UK it is anyway. Not sure about the US though xx


----------



## mzswizz

Emma-I found the EPO online at our local stores and it is pretty cheap for a bottle so that is good for me too. 

How are you ladies doing today?

AFM, yesterday DH and I were talking and he was very optimistic about this so called "AF" as he puts it. He is leaning more to pregnancy than AF. Even though I had more of a flow type bleeding he isnt convinced because he was saying, "this isnt your normal AF." Which is true actually. Usually its super heavy on the first day and doesnt ease up until the 5th or 6th day. Also it would "smell" like AF iykwim. And the color would be very dark more like a burgundy. I have been having a flow but it only got heavy due to the fact of rough intercourse over a long period of time which he thinks is the reason i was having heavy bleeding yesterday on cd3 because of the dtd period on cd2. He was like, "babes dont you remember when you were pregnant, you were bleeding after intercourse?" I was like yeah i do remember that but not like this and he was like yeah because we wasnt rough and it was a long time but you did have bright red bleeding. Which is what my dh calls clown blood because it looks fake. It looks more like bright red/orange and watery. Also it doesnt "smell" like normal AF. Actually it doesnt have a "smell" at all. DH wants to get a test but wants to see what happens first. I am on cd4 and yesterday I switched back to pads and DH says, "put a tampon on also." I didnt know why but I did and we went to bed. But before I put a tampon on and i was wearing a pad, there was no flow onto the pad and no drops in the toilet and when i changed the tampon it was getting lighter. This morning i took the tampon out and looked at the pad. The pad is still clean and the tampon had brown blood on it which is weird because brown blood usually means AF is ending and im only on cd4 today. So thats 3 days early. Also usually if it is AF i would still have dark red bleeding on the tampon not brown no matter if i was sleeping or not so thats a shock. Also this morning no drops into the toilet. But when I did pee, i saw more discharge than anything. This whole thing is driving me mad :wacko:. If it stops, IM GOING TO :test:


----------



## mzswizz

Update:cd4 on what suppose to be AF. i checked my cervix and it has a little bit of brown blood left along with ALL discharge!!! Cd4 of my cycle and looks like its not a cycle at a because it is stopping. I can loterally walk around with no pad and no tampon. This is soooo weird. Seems like it is going to end today. Will tell dh went he gets home from his job interview and see where we go from there. A little nervous to see whats going on. But i can say for sure this is NOT my normal AF. i suppose to be having a heavy flow and i wouldnt need to check cervix because i would be bleeding heavily. I checked and all i got was brown mixed with discharge. Please God please let this be it. And if i am pregnant, i got to go get a scan and bloodwork because of the heavy bleeding. Wish me luck ladies. Lets hope this is the cycle. I will keep everyone updated.


----------



## lauraemily17

Yep that was me Emma, I also told sil about my mum in our email. Its weird you know, our situation could be in a tv soap at the minure, it's like we're not meant to be pregnant together!! Speaking of which my friend called Emma is due any day so it's your turn next Emma!! 

Patrice, I really hope this is it for you, you sound really positive about it, even though I was in disbelief deep down I'd known for a few days, when I got my first bfn at 9 dpo my first reaction was that it wasn't right!! My DH Aldo told me yesterday that he was certain I was before I started testing!! Got everything crossed for you! :)

I'm still trying to not to stress, had some back ache today but not even a hint of spotting or colored cm if anything it's freakishly white!!


----------



## mzswizz

Laura-thats good atleast you are just dealing with cm. How far along are you? My dh is still hopeful. After checking my cervix, which was hard to do because it was hard for me to even put my finger in due to the fact it felt like it was closed, i started having some bleeding. I noticed every time i put a tampon on or check my cervix, i start bleeding again. I dont know maybe AF playing tricks on me. But this just doesnt feel right to me nor dh.


----------



## lauraemily17

I'm 4+3 so not very far, I didn't even get a bfp until 4+3 last time so eggy must have implanted a lot earlier this time!!

When you're pregnant the cervix swells to protect the baby and in doing this maks it more prone to bleeding which is why bleeding after sex when pregnant is quite normal. By that theory it would make sense that you could be pregnant! :test: :test: :test:


----------



## SpudsMama

Laura, when you just mentioned your freakishly white CM, I had a mental image of glow in the dark EWCM... weird, but somehow I want it!! :rofl: xx


----------



## lauraemily17

:rofl: now that would be cool!! 

I am liking my CM though, it was more yellow last time which can be a sign of an infection. At the time I didn't think it was an infection, (no nasty smells or itchyness) in hindsight however maybe i did have one. What I have now seems to be exactky what it should be in pregnancy, yay!!! We worked out earlier I have known I'm pregnant for almost half as long as I knew I was last time!! The tiniest of milestones but made me happy!! :wacko:


----------



## mzswizz

Ladies, i am deciding to take the EPO. I will probably get it soon but if i cant, then it will be before my next af for sure. This "AF" is weird i am sooo going to give up on it. After the tampon and checking my cervix, now there is heavy bleeding again but only when i use the bathroom. I keep checking my pad and its this pinkish little and i do mean little spot on it so its like maybe ts comes out when i use the bathroom because of the pressure. Inside my vagina is very tight and soft and it was hard to put my finger in but i did and i think thats what caused the heavy bleeding. Once again the bleeding isnt a flow. I am going to keep an eye on it. Also got this bad cramp. Like a pulled muscle pulling sensation pain on the right side right above the pubic area.

Also Emma-glow in the dark ewcm sounds sooooo coool. I would love to have that.


----------



## lauraemily17

had a dream last night that I tok a test, it was negative then started bleeding later that day.

Took an ic this morning anf gues what, negative!! Guess my beannie has already gone :cry:


----------



## lauraemily17

Digi 'not pregnant' as I thought all along it really was too good to be true.

Cramps and back ache have started now. Bye bye Beanie :cry:


----------



## SpudsMama

I was *not* expecting to see that! I am so sorry Laura, are you going to make an appointment with the doctor today? It is so weird that you dreamed about it first... I wish I could give you a big hug now :hugs: xxxxxxxx


----------



## lauraemily17

Thanks Emma. Don't really need to go to the Dr, I know what to expect. Got really bad cramps now and started bleeding. Back to TTC *sigh*


----------



## SpudsMama

Don't mean to offend, but d'you think it's worth seeing your GP soon, seeing as you've been TTC for a while, and obviously what's happened with the two pregnancies? I think we must've started trying around the same sort of time and I'm going to book an appointment as soon as I get the confirmation letter from my doctor's office xx


----------



## lauraemily17

no offense taken!! yes I'll see my Doc about TTC in general but not specifically about the mc. You need to have 3 before they'll do anything in England apparently!!

We've also been trying since Sept but I may tell a little white lie and say August!! I'm hoping I can get general blood tests soon to see if I have anything underlying and if that comes back clear a day 21 blood test next month to check hormone levels.

I do have psoriarsis which is an autoimmune condition and I have often wondered if it would affect my fertility. I even did some research after 6 month TTC but couldn't find anything. Having looked again today I was found a couple of articles about new research which suggests there is a connection, especially to early miscarriages. It seems logical to me as autoimmune probems are a common cause of recurrent miscarraiges and psorirsis is an autoimmune condition. I also have IBS and some food intolerances which can also be linked to autoimmune problems so it all adds up. Autoimmune problems mean a 1 in 10 pregnancy success rate!!! Apparently Heperin and aspirin can be given which increase the chances to 7 in 10. Think I may be self medicating myself with aspirin next month!!! I am starting to see a career for myself in fertility!!


----------



## SpudsMama

I was originally going to tell a white lie as well and say I'd been trying for a year, or just over but then I just thought sod it. I'll include my insemination "practice runs" that I had a few of before I started TTC for real. It made me feel less guilty about making stuff up anyway :haha: xx


----------



## lauraemily17

Thinking like that I could say a year then as we had a couple of oopsies before we were officailly TTC!!

How did you get on at your Drs? xx


----------



## SpudsMama

I haven't been yet... I filled in the form at the doctor's office last week, and she said I'll hear in a few days whether I've been accepted or not. There shouldn't be a problem though. As soon as I get confirmation I'm making an appointment xx


----------



## mzswizz

Laura-I am soooo sorry you had to go through a m/c all over again. In the USA you have to have 3 m/c in order to be seen as a problem also. Wish j can give you a big hug right now. Since i cant hope this will do BIG :hugs:. Hopefully the doctor will be able to help and hopefully its only a minor set back that only will require medicine or nothing serious. 

Emma-Atleast you are making the steps to see the doctor. Cant wait to hear that everything is okay and you're healthy. 

AFM, so far this has been the lightest AF i have ever have, well except when i had heavy bleeding after sex. I literally have been wearing one pad a day and it will be a small spot over a long period of time. DH was surprised to see how the pad looked because he knows how my normal cycles are. I am already on cd6 so AF should end tomorrow. I just wrote this down as a whacky AF. when we find good affordable health insurance, i will go to my ob/gyn who is also a fertility specialist and tell him my situation. Hopefully i dont reach the 2 year mark before then which is june 10th. I talked to dh about EPO and we will be buying it. I wanted the tea but i would have to order it seeing that its not made here of course and they only have the capsules but i can manage with the capsules. Even though its taking longer than expected to concieve, i am finally content with us not having kids at the moment. Sometimes i felt bad when dh says will i leave him because we havent gotten pregnant. I told him i wouldnt leave him just to have kids and i know its not a problem with him because before when my AF was no show for months and was all over the place, he got me pregnant so i know its nothing wrong with him. If anything it would be something wrong with me. But i am getting AF every month so thats a better adjustment. Now if only i can get pregnant :haha:. DH told me the reasom why he didnt want me to take OPKs etc was because he didnt want the child to be planned. He just wants to DTD with his wife and then one day i just start vomiting, take a test and it would say pregnant. I think he just dont want pressure and i understand where he is coming from. But when we get good insurance and if i dont concieve before then, im going to my doctor :haha:


----------



## lauraemily17

Hi Ladies

Loving the hair Emma! What's prompted the change? Do you think you'll take a test before next month Patrice? I don't know how you haven't already!

I saw my Dr this morning and he has referred me straight to a fertility specialist!! :happydance: All I said was that I'd had 2 miscarriages in 3 months and been trying for a year!! I'm really relieved, I would have been so upset if he had of made me wait for another miscarriage. 

Got my first set of blood tests Thursday so they're already done once I get an appointment through which should be in about 6 weeks. I'm actually looking forward to it as it brings us a step closer to our rainbow baby!!

The only down side is he's told us to take a break from TTC until we have seen the specialist. DH isn't too pleased as he doesn't want to miss a month. I think it might be good for my body though, at least for this month. The bleeding is worse this time which I didn't expect as the miscarriage was earlier I guess it's a sign that something isn't right with my body.


----------



## SpudsMama

I would go with the doctor's advice... I know I haven't experienced a miscarriage, but since having my little break, I've felt ten times better than I have for the last few months! It's great that things are moving forward for you though :thumbup: 

I went for the drastic change because I *hated* having long hair! It was a nightmare, it was down to my waist and really thick. Practically impossible to wash! xx


----------



## mzswizz

Laura-thats great that he has sent you to the fertility specialist and you will be able to see within 6 weeks whats next. I know this will bring you to your sticky bean. Also, its funny that you mention me not testig seeing that im a poasa :haha:. Actually for the past week or so, i just havent really thought about it and i didnt feel the urge to. But dh and i have been noticing things like my right nipple was hurting for like almost a week, my bbs feel heavier (usually are heavy when af is coming but just had af so that cant be it) and i cant stand or sit or even lay down long because i have been having terrible back pains for like 3 days now. So i want to test but then again i will just wai and see. Because i dont feel that pulling/stretching, so im thinking it was AF.

Emma-long hair can be a pain at times. Especially when it comes to washing and styling ugh the things we women have to go through on a daily basis :haha:

AFM, 5 more days until my 2 yr wedding anniversary yay :happydance: the good thing is, my dh is off on our anniversary so thats even better. Our relationship is closer than ever now and we are like best friends. We talk about EVERYTHING and we have been dtd more than usual. I think its just because we are doing so good. DH is waiting for the hiring center to call or email him the next step for the job so in excited about that because when he gets it, he is going to start aug. 8th. School starts aug. 18th for me and also i recieved an email yesterday from TSA (which i applied to last year) and they told me to call if im still interested. So i called and now im waiting for a call back to see when i have to do the interview etc. If i get this job, we will be set financially, we will have excellent healthcare and i would be working for the federal government so thats great. Alot of new news and good things have been happening for us in the past few days. Hopefully a BFP will land some time soon (wishful thinking :haha:)


----------



## SpudsMama

That's great about the interview! Good luck, I hope it all goes well :thumbup:

How's you Laura? xx


----------



## mzswizz

Im still waiting for the call back but im not worried about it. Atleast DH is getting closer to starting the new job because he is a few steps away for completing everything to start training. 4 more days until our anniversary so exciting. Also i am still having terrible back pain and dont know why.


----------



## SpudsMama

Have you been doing any manual work, or anything out of the ordinary? You could've just pulled something. I know that feeling! xx


----------



## mzswizz

Nope. Actually I have been doing more sitting and standing and laying than anything else and we soaked in a nice pain soothing bubble bath with some foam bath pain relief stuff. It really works and smells good too. This is another reason why DH think it can be pregnancy.


----------



## lauraemily17

Hey Emma & Patrice, are you both having a good weekend? The weathers beautiful today so I've spent it relaxing in the garden topping up my holiday tan!!

Good news on your DH's new job Patrice and Emma I see you've got a new job as well. congratualtions! You sound like you have loads going on yourself Patrice with work and school. :D

Must be exciting to start something new. I would love a new job, something a bit more worth while rather than the corporate world. I'm going to have to wait a few years though, really need to keep the salary and the maternity benefits! Ideally though, once we've had our first baby I'd like to change direction, hopefully that won't be too far away now!

I had my first lot of bloods taken on Thursday, 4 whole viles!! Still waiting for an apoointment to come through for the fertility specialist.

I was fine about having a break from TTC but I'm finding it harder now! We finally DTD on Thursday as I was just spotting a bit by then. We didn't bother using any protection but it wasn't sperm friendly!! (we hate hate hate hate condoms!!!) I figured I wouldn't ovulate this month like the last month after my miscarriage but it actually looks like I'm going to ovulate in the next couple of days!!

I had loads of fertile CM yesterday and although my monitor was still only high this morning the LH line was loads darker than the day before so I think I'll get my peak tomorrow, same day as last month!! I can't help but think maybe we'll miss a good opportunity this month. I've never had such noticeable fertile cm without actively trying to make it, i.e. drinking loads of grapefruit juice! I've also had a high on my montior everyday, no low days and my temps have been really stable. I've not tempted though for the last 2 days, wanted a proper lie in so it'll be interesting what my temp does tomorrow.

DH is at work at the mo and I'm having an inner battle with myself as to whether I should pounce on him when he gets home!! He wasn't too sure about having a break so I know he'd be easily convinced to give it a go!! I've got some low dose aspirin now which I started taking today just in case as technically we have DTD within my fertil window although unintentionally, should we just go for it?? At least if I do get pregnant again I should have an app with my FS in the early weeks. In reality the chances of getting pregnant again so soon are prob really low anyway.

Decisions, decisions..............


----------



## lauraemily17

sorry for the essay!! :blush:


----------



## SpudsMama

Laura - I'd say go for it... you've got nothing to lose really. I mean, people say you're more fertile after a miscarriage/birth. Plus, as you say, you'd be having an appointment with the fertility specialist early on in the pregnancy if you did conceive. But at the end of the day, you have to work out what feels right for you. Is the break really important to you? xx


----------



## mzswizz

Laura I agree with Emma go for it!! After my blighted ovum, DH and i went right into dtd unprotected. We hate condoms too. And we dont feel the need for them anyways. You will get your BFP i believe so. 

AFM, tomorrow is our anniversary. I been having an uneasy feeling about the lightest flow AF that i ever experienced last month. But i will see what happens next month and see if i get an AF or not. Also been having alot of creamy cm in my underwear. When i wipe it leaves this smooth sticky feeling iykwim. I dont know whats going on. But i know i will find out soon.


----------



## lauraemily17

Happy Anniversary Patrice, I hope your DH spoils you!

I hope you're first day at the new job is going well Emma. 

Thanks for the advice yesterday. We went for something in the middle so unprotected but not optimal position, legs in the air or preseed internally. Will prob do the same tonight & leave it to fate!!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Laura. If its meant to be, you will get your BFP!!! I just noticed that rhymed :haha: hopefully you will get your rainbow baby.

Emma-hope you are having a good first day at work.

AFM, today is my 2 yr anniversary YAY. DH and i pretty much spent a few hours celebrating by DTD :haha: We are having a pretty good relaxing day. We have to pick up our niece today so hopefully we dont have to babysit because its our ANNIVERSARY. we shall see though.


----------



## SpudsMama

Happy anniversary Patrice :flower: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Emma. We are enjoying our anniversary. DH surprised me by buying me 2 bracelets and a necklace. They are beautiful. Also we bought the top of our wedding cake (wedding tradition for us). My mom took us out to eat for lunch and we have just made it back home. Im just happy. So how was work?


----------



## lauraemily17

Didn't end up DTD yesterday so it is going to be very unlikely I get a BFP this month, I think prob a good thing. Hopefully by next month I'll have me first FS appointment so we can start trying again properly then.

It actually works out quite well as there's a local music festival I want to go to and it falls just after AF is due so at least this way I can have a drink and enjoy it!! We went for the first time last year and had the best time, can't wait to go again!

I've also been having some weird cramps since last night, they woke me up they were so bad in the night. Was a little worried they were related to the miscarriage. Went to the Dr's this morning who thinks it's to do with my IBS even though it feels mothing like it!! He also said I had a high temp which makes me think it might be an infection but he didn't seem too bothered so I guess I'll just have to wait for it to pass!! Maybe I'm just coming down with a cold, there seems to be one going around.


----------



## SpudsMama

I hope you feel better soon Laura :hugs: 

Work went well, thanks for your well wishes :thumbup: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Hope you feel better Laura.

Emma-thats great that you enjoyed your first day.

AFM, today will be a pretty busy day. I have to send off my ring for cleaning, go to the school to fix the document problem and go with DH to his former job so he can resign immediately. Woke up with a headache and was nauseous after drinking milk. So not really feeling good at the moment. Hope to feel better soon.


----------



## Steph32

Hey guys! It's been a while since I visited this thread and looks like you're still keeping it going. And hi again Laura :) So now I know your names, Emma and Patrice! It's obviously a long thread and couldn't get through it all right now, but I've read the latest. 

Anyway, Laura knows, but as you can see from my ticker below I had a missed m/c back in late March (baby passed at 9 wks), D&C on April 1st.... then just had a chemical on July 11th... :cry: So basically since I last talked to you guys when I got my first BFP it's been rough since! The first pregnancy I just felt was doomed from the start, I felt horrible, physically and emotionally and had nightmares about m/c and surgery... I woke up one morning and just knew something was wrong and went to the dr and sure enough, no heartbeat. The 2nd one, I thought I was ready and I was definitely more hopeful yet still scared... unfortunately just didn't stick. Even though I only knew I was pregnant for a few days, it hit me harder than I thought! I'm so done with testing early!

Anyway, I'm waiting through one cycle before ttc again. Maybe more? I don't know, it's just hard going through all the ups and downs and my body being all out of whack. I'm ovulating right now and it is hard to wait, but I just don't know how much my body can handle anymore, and I think it needs a break!


----------



## mzswizz

Hi Steph. Nice to see you on here again. I am soooo sorry to hear what you have been going through BIGGGGG :hugs: i found out i had a blighted ovum on april 1st and had a d&c on april 2nd @ 5 weeks so i know what you are going through. You are pretty lucky to be soo fertile. I, on the other hand have been trying for over a year now but i know it will happen all in good time. Dont worry, this is just a step closer to a healthy pregnancy and just experience to make you stronger. 

AFM, cd22 today. Today is the estimated OV day and DH and i DTD so lets just see what happens. I see that the cod liver oil was affecting my AF because my AF wouldve came around this time. If my cycle went back to normal then im thinking it will be around the end of the 2nd week in august or should i say 2 weeks from now. So we shall see. Tomorrow is going to be one busy day so hopefully i dont get tired out.


----------



## mzswizz

Well good morning ladies. CD23 and already today has started off pretty rough. I woke up to sharp pains in my stomach at 4 or 5am which lead to me being best friend's with the toilet by using the bathroom and vomiting (sorry tmi). My DH comforted me which was the best highlight of the morning. But I was feeling completely terrible. It felt like I was sea sick. Of course the first thing that would pop into a woman's (that is ttc) head after vomiting would be am i pregnant? But I think it was probably stomach virus or food poisoning. Whatever the case maybe, I am feeling better but still have the on and off nauseous feeling. DH went to Miami to play basketball so he should be back in a couple hours or so. I am going to just try and relax. We suppose to be going to Miami to visit the family together so im just going to lay down, drink some ginger ale and watch my recorded shows. Hope everyone is doing ok.


----------



## SpudsMama

Hi again Steph :flower: I'd heard about your MC a while back, I saw something you posted in the pregnancy section. I'm so sorry to hear about your chemical too :hugs: We've tried our best to keep this thread going, it's quiet, but we all like it! You're welcome back anytime! xx


----------



## SpudsMama

Well ladies, I'm booked in to see the doctor on Wednesday morning - 9am. I tried to explain everything to the nurse today at my medical but she didn't understand half of what I was saying, she managed to convince herself I'm not timing things right... how would she know?! xx


----------



## mzswizz

Well atleast you have an appt. If she didnt understand, then why is she trying to give advice. People never understand but yet say what they "think" is right. Hopefully you figure out what the setback has been. 

AFM, DTD this morning and been having a wonderful day with DH. We went out to dinner with my mom and enjoyed ourselves. Today has just been a pretty much relaxing day for us. And now i am really convinced that it was the cod liver oil that had messed up my cycles. I am around cd24 and no AF so far so that is good and i only had 1 AF last month. Hopefully this helps.


----------



## SpudsMama

Yes, now you say that, it does seem like every time you were on the cod liver oil supplements things went a bit wacky for you. I'm glad you've worked it out so you can move forward :hugs: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Emma. I did alot of research for the cod liver oil and even though it had its pros, it had more cons then anything. And also i noticed that my cycles just wasnt the same when i was taking the supplements. It was like i was hindering myself from ovulating. Hopefully this helps out.


----------



## Steph32

Thanks ladies for welcoming me back. Patrice, I'm sorry about your recent BO and D&C. I must've missed that in the thread. Looks like we both had the d&c at the same time. I'm convinced my chemical happened because my lining wasn't built back up or there was still scar tissue left. I hear that red raspberry leaf can smooth out scar tissue and heal the uterus, but I'm sure you are taking it or have taken it. I'm currently doing the raspberry tea AND the red raspberry drops from Gemmotherapy. Works as an herb and homeopathically. Women have had great success with it, if anything it's supposed to help with PMS and regulate your cycles.

It's funny to hear someone say that I'm fertile, cause I don't really feel like it right now! Yes, I know that I can get pregnant, but doesn't do me much good if it's not viable. But I guess that I should look that the positive, that there is not a problem with the sperm fertilizing the egg. 

I am having some testing done right now, looking at autoimmune stuff mostly. Here is an interesting article I read, goes into depth about the different causes of a m/c, mostly immune-related.

https://www.rialab.com/miscarriages_prevented.php


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-Thanks. I have tried so many different things for over a year now. Now im just doing the relaxed natural approach and see where that gets me. Next april will make it 2 yrs after BO. hopefully it doesnt take that long.

AFM, i noticed something today. I love peanut butter but after eating my favorite snack (peanut butter crackers) i felt nauseous. And its only when i eat those. I can eat anything else and feel ok but when i eat those i have this on and off nauseous feeling throughout the whole day.


----------



## lauraemily17

Hi Ladies, it seems like ages since I've chatted to you, it's been a busy few weeks!

Patrice - How are you? Is AF still staying away? I agree with Emma the cod liver oil tablets seem to have messed with your cycles for some reason. Hopefully they're back on track now ready for a BFP! :)

Emma - How are you doing? Did you end up leaving the supermarket job? I saw on your journal you're getting some blood tests, that's great news, when are they scheduled?

Steph - great to see you back on here! :) Do you know what autoimmune tests you're having?

I've had a roller coaster time emotionally recently, the fact that I lost a second baby only really hit me on Saturday when I found a friend was pregnant, there was lots of :cry: which I held in when I first found out. It's made me more determined though to find out what's up with me!

I've been reading a book called how baby friendly is your body. It is fantastic, I would highly recommend it. It relates both psoriarsis and IBS with food intolerances to auto-immune issues which also affect fertility. I was certain they had an impact and now I can understand why. I think I have over active Th1 cells which also affect the NK cells, basically my body is litterly killing my baby as if it is cancer!! :(

I'm still waiting for my NHS appointment to come through with a fertility specialist however I have Bupa health care through work and to my complete shock it covers fertility testing!!!! Only to the value of £1000 which could get used up pretty quickly but I'm hoping they are more likely to do auto-immune testing quickly based on my existing conditions as I'm worried the nhs will want to do all the standard cheaper tests frist and leave me waiting months to get some proper answers. I'm going to try and get into my Dr's tomorrow to get a referral. :)


----------



## SpudsMama

Yay, you're back! Yes, I left the job... I hated it! I'm looking into volunteering again now, so I'm still getting my break from work, but at the same time I'm not bored stiff. My blood needs to be taken on CD6, but I've always heard of people having them taken on CD3... When did you have yours drawn? 

You're SO lucky with having fertility covered under BUPA! I'll probably be sticking to the good old NHS, my new GP seems to be a good un :happydance: xx


----------



## lauraemily17

That's great that you've got a good Dr. :)

To be honest I think of all the treatment you get on the NHS fertility testing is proabably the best, after you get to a year of TTC anyhow!! The main difference with Private is the environment, our local Spiers hospital is fantastic. I've had treatment there before and my consultant had so much more time to just listen to my concerns and treated me accordingly not through a checklist of things to do first.

I haven't had the specific monthly hormones tests yet, just the general health ones. I think it was testing for the standard thyroid probs, diabietes, liver, kidney function etc. They took a lot of blood so I'm sure there were more things!! 

You've picked a great time of year to have a break from work, I'm very jealous!! xxx


----------



## mzswizz

Laurae-yes AF has been staying away and also i figured out that it was th cod liver oil after having so many whacky cycles while taking cod liver oil. So no more for me.

AFM, cd26 today. AF is due on the 14th and DH starts work monday so we just been DTD. AF hasnt shown up early as of yet so thats a good thing. I noticed that i can eat anything with peanut butter nor stand the smell because i would feel nauseous. Even thinking about it makes me nauseous and peanut butter is my favorite. Also i have been constipated for 4 days and i dont have the urge to use the bathroom except pee (alot). I can eat and eat and all i feel like doing is pee and become gassy (sorry tmi). Dont know whats going on with me but im going to figure it out. Might test monday just to see if i can cancel pregnancy out of the question.


----------



## SpudsMama

I would much rather have taken my break during the winter to be honest... I love going out in the cold. Yes, I'm weird :haha: 

When d'you think you'll have your hormones tested then? xx


----------



## mzswizz

Emma-im soo use to the hot weather that when it gets below 70 degrees im complaining its too cold :rofl:

AFM, im sitting at the school waiting to be called so i can speak to an advisor. I noticed that whether its ttc, af, work, or school, i always have to play the waiting game :rofl: So what i have noticed is my bbs cant fit into my GOOD bra. They are pretty much hanging over the sides and top but no pain so im thinking its AF. Also constipation for like 5 days now. No urge whatsoever to "go" and tried to go this morning but really nothing happened (sorry tmi). Hopefully this means BFP and not AF or im getting sick. Also i noticed i lost the feel to eat. When i eat, i eat alot but now im eating like one or two meals a day. I got to figure out whats going on.


----------



## SpudsMama

I think it might just be AF sneaking up on you again, but I'd take a test sooner rather than later, just so you can rule out pregnancy. If I were you I wouldn't get your hopes up for a BFP after a bleed, even if it was lighter and shorter than usual. I've been there before and the disappointment is horrible. Sorry if I sound like a crappy friend, I just don't want to see you get hurt again... you've been doing this longer than the rest of us have :hugs: xx


----------



## lauraemily17

That's good advice Emma, it's so awful getting your hopes up just to have them dashed again.

It looks like I found out about my private healthcare a little too late as I had another shock today when a referral arrived for a Recurrent Miscarriage clinic at the Leicester Royal Infirmary including forms requesting more blood tests for *21!!!!* different things, *7!!!* viles of blood!!

My DH has googled everything and in a nut shell they're testing all the autoimmune stuff including what I think I have also blood clotting stuff, more detailed thyroid tests, some hormone tests inc FSH and LH as well as others!!

The only down side is it takes 2 months to get the results! I was prepared for it to take a while though. Thought I'd get the results quicker through private however tests need to be done between cd1 - 4 and as AF is due Monday it's too late to get a referral. The letter also states in bold letters not to get pregnant so we really are going to have to take a proper break now. I think I'll be ok with it now as we're finally moving forward. 

I never thought I'd be so excited to get AF and have blood tests!! :D


----------



## SpudsMama

7?!?!?!?! I'd like to see my nurse try and get that much out of me in a week or two :rofl: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks ladies. I dont want to get my hopes up neither. DH has been thinking it is pregnancy related seeing though I vomited and everything. He tells me im showing the same signs as last time but I dont know. In reality I dont know when EXACTLY my next AF is due so im just winging it. I just need to figure out whats going on with me.

Laura-7?!! I would've went away on vacation if they tried that with me lol


----------



## lauraemily17

Luckily I'm a good bleeder with great veins apparently!! It's the most I've had taken though so a little worried it'll make me feel a bit woozy so making the DH come with me!! I'm also not aloud to eat from 12 the night before so going to be light headed from hunger as well!!


----------



## SpudsMama

I've been told I've got good veins so hopefully I won't have to go through the nightmare of "hit and miss" as my Aunt likes to put it :dohh: xx


----------



## lauraemily17

Can you imagine going through that?!? My poor sister has problems. Her veins are terrible so she has to have it in the back of her hand but even then they struggle and only get a bit. Add to that her having a phobia & learning difficulties so she is literally hysterical, it really isn't a pleasant experience for her or Mum & myself! She only gas them now when absolutely necessary!!


----------



## SpudsMama

I feel her pain! :haha: 

I shouldn't think I'll have any problems because when I stretch my arm out I have two very prominent veins on the inside of my elbow, where they usually take the blood. So if that nurse tries to be difficult she can stick the blood tests and I'll go to someone else :thumbup: xx


----------



## SpudsMama

When I say "stick the blood tests" I mean have them done by someone else, I didn't mean I'll skip them altogether :haha: xx


----------



## lauraemily17

Steph32 said:


> Thanks ladies for welcoming me back. Patrice, I'm sorry about your recent BO and D&C. I must've missed that in the thread. Looks like we both had the d&c at the same time. I'm convinced my chemical happened because my lining wasn't built back up or there was still scar tissue left. I hear that red raspberry leaf can smooth out scar tissue and heal the uterus, but I'm sure you are taking it or have taken it. I'm currently doing the raspberry tea AND the red raspberry drops from Gemmotherapy. Works as an herb and homeopathically. Women have had great success with it, if anything it's supposed to help with PMS and regulate your cycles.
> 
> It's funny to hear someone say that I'm fertile, cause I don't really feel like it right now! Yes, I know that I can get pregnant, but doesn't do me much good if it's not viable. But I guess that I should look that the positive, that there is not a problem with the sperm fertilizing the egg.
> 
> I am having some testing done right now, looking at autoimmune stuff mostly. Here is an interesting article I read, goes into depth about the different causes of a m/c, mostly immune-related.
> 
> https://www.rialab.com/miscarriages_prevented.php

Hi Steph, I just got around to reading this link. I've actually found it before when I first starting looking into immune problems. It really talks a lot of sense and I'm sure some of it applies to me. Just got to be patient now and wait for the tests and the results!!


----------



## mzswizz

Well ladies woke up this morning with a headache. Also DH and i talked and we are going to take a break on DTD. i think we have been overdoing it with dtd so we are just going to relax on that. I just noticed i am on cd30 today which means 6 more days until next af date which is saturday. So lets see what happens. Today we are going to Miami to visit our family. Other than that nothing new here. 

Whats going on with you ladies?


----------



## SpudsMama

Me and FOB are just trying to work out the September cycle and I've been seeing a lot of family... nothing interesting! xx


----------



## lauraemily17

We're trying to find a holiday. We have a week booked off at the beginning of October for our 1st wedding anniversary. I was supposed to be pregnant by then so we were just going to go away for the weekend but as that is now impossible we are looking at flying somewhere hot & sunny!!

Af also arrived today, although slowly! Blood tests for me tomorrow morning now, yipee! :wacko: xx


----------



## SpudsMama

Good luck for your bloods tomorrow... My AF is only a couple of days away now so I'll probably be having mine taken in just over a week or so :wacko: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Laura-GL with your blood tests. 

Emma-GL with your blood tests also. And i have been visiting family too. How is the break going for you?

AFM, 5 more days before AF due date. No sign of AF as of yet and even though DH and I said we are going to take a break, we dtd last night so i guess we can get it out the way before AF arrives again. I had fun yesterday with the family and i am stuffed from eating so much food. Today is DH first day at his new job so im excited and so is he. Right now, im just spending my time cleaning up and taking my mind off of testing because i went to the bathroom this morning so its not going to be fmu but second morning urine. And i have to wait atleast 2-3 hours so im just going to clean until then.


----------



## SpudsMama

If your witch is due on Friday we're AF buddies :haha: 

The break is starting to drag now, I just want to get back into the thick of things! By the time I start again in September I will have skipped 3 cycles and that's more than enough xx


----------



## mzswizz

AF is due Saturday so we are still AF buddies :haha: Breaks can always drag when it comes close to the end. Its like speed up already so we can get it over with :rofl: I cant believe i am already on cd31. Where in the world has the time gone?! I told DH that AF was due on Saturday and he was like already?! :rofl: his face expression killed me. He thought my AF wasnt due no time soon maybe around the end of the month. Boy was he shocked to know that its closer than he expected. He was like it dont seem like you are 30 days into your cycle. Time really does fly when you are having fun.


----------



## lauraemily17

Well I had my bloods, I thought 7 viles would be bad especially with no breakfast as one of them was a fasting test. I actually had about *20* viles taken!!!

It took forever to the point where one arm ran out of blood so they had to do the last 2 from my other arm! It's the first time I have ever nearly fainted from a blood test, had to stay in the chair for 15 minutes with a fan on me before my colour mostly returned! I tell you I am NEVER going to give blood!! :sick:

I feel now like our real journey has began though, I had to call the clinic to let them know I have had them done and they said it'll probably be mid Oct before we get an appointment through to see the consultant. Feels like a life time!! By the time we can start trying again any benefit from being more fertile after a mc will also be gone so we will be properly back to square one. I just hope they'll at least give me some progesterone to help. I've just got to accept now that it's unlikely I'm going to be pregnant again this year and also accept we're going to have to watch all our friends and family get preganant as so many are now also trying.

I tell you ladies, after all we are going through, when we finally get our babies they're are going to be the most special and loved babies ever!! xxx

Oh yes, and I had to go to the maternity unit for my blood tests so had to walk past all the happy pregnant people with their baby bumps :(


----------



## mzswizz

Laura I am so with you on that. I know once we get our bundles of joy, we are going to be the best parents and our children we have the most love ever. I dont know how you managed to get 20 viles done without fainting. I can get three done and Im already 2 seconds away from passing out. I might be with you with the not getting pregnant this year. Hopefully we get good insurance with DH's job so we can figure out what the problem is. The last time I went they only did U/S work and physical. And with my former doctor she did blood tests and said everything is normal. Even my ob/gyn says im normal. So why in the world cant i get pregnant if im so normal?! My friends and family are having babies auper fast. My sister is giving birth to yet another baby (little girl this time) and my friends and cousin already had their babies. So I am pretty much surrounded by babies and every time I talk to them, all i get is my baby is doing fine and enjoying my baby. I just know that when our time comes, the world better be prepared. Hey we should setup something for when we do have kids, our children could communicate. Like a little forum for our little ones. oooo that'll be soo cute :haha:


----------



## lauraemily17

That would be great!! It's a shame you live across the pond to me and Emma.

Doesn't everyone with babies seem to only talk about their babies, I'm sure we'll be the same!! I don't mind to some extent as we can learn from them but at the same time it makes me feel very left out. Oh well, the best things in life are worth waiting for!


----------



## lauraemily17

Tonights are nights I really hate my DH's job.

Patrice - I'm not sure if you will have heard of the riots in London over in the US but they're getting really bad. Emma, I'm sure you will with there being some in your neck of the woods Birmingham,

My DH is a police man and has just joined an attachment with the tactical support group, the first people to get called to riots! He was due to finish at 10 but is now being kept on until at least 12. The county south of us have now been called to London and It's likely he'll be next. :( Why are people so stupid, what does rioting acheive?!?!? Idiots, the lot of them, they all need shooting :gun:


----------



## SpudsMama

I know, it's not just Brum either... the news aren't covering it I've noticed but it's happening in all of the smaller towns around me as well! Idiots! I hope you get your DH back soon, he'll be fine :hugs: Oh and can I just say... you're scaring the shit out of me telling me about your 20 viles of blood!! :rofl: xx


----------



## lauraemily17

Sorry Emma, didn't mean to scare you!! You'll be fine :hugs: I'm sure you won't need as many as me!! The 4 I had the other day were fine.

That's really bad if it's in the towns as well as the centre of Birmingham. It could well move over to Leicester or Nottingham as we're the next big cities from Birmingham.

I hope you're safe were you are. DH just texted, he's still waiting in the back of a van. On the plus side they haven't been told to get all their riot kit on yet!!


----------



## SpudsMama

They did end up hitting Nottingham apparently :nope: As well as Liverpool, Leeds and a few other places. What happened with your DH in the end?

I just looked at your siggy and I'm not having as much tested as you are so I'm sure it won't be 20 in my case :haha: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Usually I get the international news on our att email homepage but I havent read about a riot. I think I saw a small description but I didnt click into it because I went to check my email and then when I went to go read it, it wasnt there anymore. What is the riot for? Also, I am okay when women talk about their children but i also have the feeling of being left out because the conversation only consists of baby talk and seeing that Im not with child, I cant really relate but I know I will be able to one day.

AFM, I randomly took my temp this morning when I first got up just to see where it would be. I thought I would see 96.4 seeing that when i was temping the last time, it was 96.4 around 7 and 8dpo. But to my surprie I saw 97.3. I tested orally first and thought since it said 97.3, it was wrong. So I sterilized the thermometer and tested vaginally and it was the same temp so I was like well cant go wrong with that. So I will temp tomorrow to see if it drops or not. Just something to do to kill time I guess :haha: 4 more days until next AF already. I dont think Im ready to see AF so im hoping for BFP.


----------



## SpudsMama

Patrice I wouldn't bother with your thermometer if it's the one you used before when you were charting. You had the same one as me and it wasn't accurate at all. Plus, when temping vaginally the number should be higher than when doing it orally. If the two temps were the same your thermometer is on the fritz :thumbup: 

I don't actually mind too much when women with kids talk about their babies/pregnancies. I actually start off the conversation most times! :haha: I love hearing about how they handle their lives with someone so dependent on them and try to get tips without them realising :haha: xx


----------



## SpudsMama

To sum up, someone got shot by police on Thursday in London, a couple of days later riots broke out in the city, looting, hitting out against the police etc etc. Now it's spread to other parts of the country like Birmingham (where I live), Liverpool, Bristol and a few other places. You both read my journal so you will have read my post about my hormonal strop in Asda yesterday... it's being locked down tonight because they're worried about the riot! :rofl: xx


----------



## lauraemily17

DH made it home about 12.30 last night. 

He's been at work since 10 this morning & been told he's in untill 3 in the morning. They're all prepared in case of riots tonight & although don't know for definate they think it's likely. His hours have also changed for the rest of the week to 12 hour night shifts. 

It's so awful, the people doing these riots are children, children!!!!! Where are there parents?!? I've just seen on the news a stupid girl saying the riots are because they aren't 'respected' WTF!!!!!!!!! I was a gobby teenager but nevere ever would I have acted in this way!! 

It's going to be a nervous night for me again, I just pray it's not too bad in Leices & my DH is safe!! xx


----------



## SpudsMama

I don't know whether you've seen West Bromwich on the news, but that's about 5 minutes away from my house and it all started there a couple of hours ago! All of my local towns have completely shut down and everywhere is crawling with police. I said earlier on to my Nan, it's crappy timing... because it's summer, they're all off school and college. I'm stressing now though because it got quite bad in Liverpool last night and I haven't heard back from FOB yet after I sent him a message and tried calling him this morning. He's there visiting his elderly Dad. Plus, there's someone who I'm really close with living just around the corner from the bullring in Birmingham and nobody has heard from him after it got bad there last night. I thought it was bad last night, but today has really got me scared. My local area is like a war zone!


----------



## mzswizz

oh my. i pray that everyone is okay and for those children out there, they need some beatings from their parents or something because obviously they are a few screws short in the brain. this is ridiculous. people always do riots in u.s. because people get killed etc. but what kills me is most of these people dont even KNOW why there is a riot and just are followers and not leaders. These children are just foreshadowing their future. SMH the world has gone mad.


----------



## lauraemily17

So true Patrice. It's just so sad that these people have no pride in there homes and any thought for anything else!!

Emma - I really hope your friend and fob are ok. From what I can see generally the public aren't getting hurt. I hope you hear from them soon. It must be awful living so near some of the riots,I saw the ones in west bromich on BBC news (I've got BC news 24 on permenantly at the mo!!) I also live about 5 mins away from the centre of town however I hope the trouble, if there is any won't be my end, although the new shopping centre is my end!! So far it's all quiet in Leicester so lets hope it stays that way! Make sure you stay in and keep yourself safe. xx


----------



## mzswizz

i pray that you ladies and your friends and family are ok and safe. these riots are ridiculous and nothing but immature irresponsible people associate themselves with them. riots are nothing but chaos and destruction. people work hard for what they have and these idiots just go and take whatever and do whatever they want. they want respect, how about they give respect first by stopping the riot, cleaning up the areas they destroyed, paying fines, get jail time, put everything they have stolen back and apologize to the public for being complete MORONS.


----------



## SpudsMama

Oh God yeah, I've got no intention of going out! I've not heard of any public injuries yet, but when you can't get hold of people who usually respond within 10 minutes, when they're in the centre of a town that was badly hit last night, you start to worry. I just wish they'd both get in touch! xx


----------



## mzswizz

i believe you will get an explanation when they are able to communicate. you deserve it because they have you worried now.


----------



## SpudsMama

It's started in my old town now... the one I recently moved away from to be here :nope:


----------



## lauraemily17

It's started in Leicester. My DH has been deployed, he would have been one of the first and will be on the front line. So worried :cry: :cry:


----------



## SpudsMama

Is he alright Laura? I'm sure he is :hugs:

Three people died near here last night. It's not showing any signs of calming down yet anyway. I haven't been out of the house since Monday afternoon! I heard back from FOB early hours of this morning saying he's ok, and he's going back to Derby later on today. I also heard from my friend who lives in the centre of Birmingham and he's ok, but he got caught up in the thick of it last night trying to get home from work :nope:


----------



## mzswizz

laura-dont worry DH will be okay. he is your personal super hero so you know he has to come back to you safe and unharmed.

emma-thats great that both of them are okay. i just knew they will be okay. 

AFM, 3 more days until AF shows. i havent had any cramps yet so i dont know if thats a good or bad sign. but my bbs feel heavier at times so im thinking maybe AF is going to arrive because my bbs tend to expand when its AF or pregnancy so cant use that as a symptom. i've been pretty normal except when i have my crappy moments and snap on DH about small things. not really looking into things too much because everything is similar its hard to know. my friend, jeyvis, is home from the navy for a week. so me, cesi, and jeyvis are going to have a girls night out tomorrow. but then again i am unsure yet seeing as DH still looks like he doesnt want me to go. sometimes its good to just be able to go out and have fun away from each other once in awhile iykwim. DH and i have been dtd but not as much as last week because he started the new job and we both are tired now. we just have been more into cuddling now. DH birthday is next month so i have to plan for that. its easy because he always says a birthday isnt a birthday without a cake :haha: so all he wants is cake. but im going to see if i can take him out or throw a little get together at our house. we shall see.


----------



## SpudsMama

Patrice - sod him, go and have your girls night out if that's what you want to do! :haha: xx


----------



## mzswizz

:haha: thats the same thing my friends said. and i havent had a girls night out in years. sometimes married life sucks because i want to go sooo bad and then dh gives this look like no stay here and makes excuses for me to stay and i end up staying and then i be pissed because i dont get to enjoy myself like i want to ugh. the ups and downs i tell you but i love him to death.


----------



## lauraemily17

Well DH arrived home very tired but safe and sound at 3.30am!! He was back on at 5 for another 12 hours so I've barely seen him to be able to talk to him about what happened properly and won't be able to now until Saturday :(

I think we were lucky in Leices, there was about 100 youths but other than some smashed shop windows and 2 shops being looted not a lot happened. The police managed to keep good control. Don't know yet if there'll be any more trouble tonight but they're putting even more police out so perhaps there will be.

I can't believe people have died in Birmigham, it's just such a waste of life. I really hope it's reached it's peak now and things will start to calm down, normally children have a short attention!!

I'm feeling completely knackered. I couldn't sleep last night, was glued to facebook and Twitter (first time I've used twitter but it was great!!) It wasn't until I got a text from Steve (DH) at 1.30 saying he was alright and they were actually having a quick break I relaxed. I was then awake again at 3.30 when he got home for half hour then again at 6.30 for work!! I'm considering taking a nap now in case it all kicks off again later!!

Patrice - I want to tell you to just go out but I really understand the dilemma. I think it's healthy having time with your own friends but at the same time I know how I feel when Steve goes out without me!! In that way Steve's hours work out well as I can go out guilt free while he's working! He usually finds a way as well to pop by a bar I'm at to say hello!! Do what feelss right to you. xx

Emma - I'm glad your friends are home safe and sound. Is there any more trouble in your area this evening? xx


----------



## SpudsMama

There's been a lot of sirens wailing down the road, but I'm not entirely sure if anything has actually happened yet. They might just be upping police presence again but who knows. It's still early yet! xx


----------



## mzswizz

I told my friends to change the schedule to Saturday so therefore I wont feel guilty going out because he will be able to go out too. I am also tired because I have managed to wash the dishes, fold and put away 3 loads of clothes, finish the remainder ofthe laundry, sweep, mop, clean the bedroom mirrors and vaccuum the bathroom all under a hour. How did i do it? Motivation i guess. All i know is that I am ready to :sleep:. Also DH will be home in a few so hopefully I can get a nap in before he comes.


----------



## SpudsMama

I've done zilch all day :rofl: xx


----------



## mzswizz

:rofl: i have been keeping busy lately. i have been trying to get this house clean. we have the 2nd bedroom to clean out. all of ourclothes are just thrown over there so we have to do a serious clean by sending the old clothes we don need to salvation army and the clothes that are ruined, throw them away. once we do that and clean out a couple boxes we should be good to go.


----------



## mzswizz

AF just arrived for me. So onto next cycle. I didnt even know AF had arrived until I did my first pee in the morning. I have no cramps no nothing so it was a shock but then again im happy that im not cramping. So hopefully this is a smooth AF this month. AF was due on Saturday but it came today so it started early. We shall see if it will be heavy bleeding today. Its alot of pink for now which is weird too. We shall see.


----------



## SpudsMama

I've just replied to that in your journal but I'll say it again here, simply because I'm bored stiff... AF buddies after all! Which is weird because mine is 1 day early and yours is 2 days early :haha: xx


----------



## mzswizz

I know that is sooo weird. I think my cycle is trying to catch up to yours :rofl:


----------



## SpudsMama

I thought I was trying to catch up with you... buuuuuut I can't be bothered to sit here working out the mathematics of our cycles :haha: xx


----------



## mzswizz

:rofl: I gave up on my cycles a long time ago :haha: Im just waiting to see bright red. It hasnt happened yet so far nothing on pad and just been pink. I told DH (who just left to go back to work from his lunch break) that I marked today as cd1. And he said thats IF it's your period. You still dont know yet because we dont know what day you ovulated on. (You can see where i get the PMA from). Lets get ready for some BFPs. Next cycle, I am going to do...NOTHING :rofl: im just going to dtd and be happy.


----------



## lauraemily17

Af is still here for me so we're af buddies this month!! One day we'll be bump buddies!! :D


----------



## mzswizz

yay af buddies. cant wait until we all become bump buddies


----------



## lauraemily17

Ok, I need opinions please ladies!! (not TTC related for once!!)

We're looking into going away for our anniversary at the begining of October. We were planning on going back to Cornwall as I was expecting to be pregnant. Now that's not going to happen we want to go abroad. It also gives us something to look forward to so the next 2 months waiting for test results go quicker!!

I was originally thinking a week away in Cyprus but Steve really wanted to go to Las Vegas earlier in the year but we didn't end up going. The problem is it's like almost twice the amount as Cyprus, in fact prob more with spending monrey which means we will be chipping in to quite a but of our savings. 

Steve has said that when we have a baby it's going to be years before we could consider going to Las Vegas again whereas itt's easier to go away to europe with kids which is true but we'll be spending savings for the baby. Yes we have longer to save now but if I want to go back to work part time and in a different job we'll need as much money as we can get!!

Normally I'm really impulsive when it comes to spending but I'm really torn on this one! What would you do? xx


----------



## mzswizz

i would say go on a cruise to Florida!!! :haha: but i think las vegas is very expensive because of the casinos and everything else. it depends on your budget. there are ways to be able to go places you want to go for low cost to you. do you want to go to las vegas?


----------



## SpudsMama

I know they're not very far away compared to Las Vegas or Cyprus but I really loved both Menorca and Sorento, Italy. Neither are too expensive, but they're both amazing holidays and _so_ beautiful! They just don't look as good on paper compared to some other places like the couple you've already mentioned... xx


----------



## mzswizz

morning ladies. cd2 for me and my stomach feels like crap. yesterday was a little crampy so i drank chamomile tea which helped and put me to sleep last night. now i just feel nauseous when i woke up. i think the cod liver oil only helped with one thing and thats the bleeding. its light when i am up most of the day and so far is more when i go to sleep at night which is understandable seeing that it would stay in one area for hours of time. dh gets off early today because he has to do fingerprinting for his job and today we are going to look at the healthcare. he says that healthcare is cheap only like $80 a month for us together, they have co-pay (one set price to pay each visit like $10 and $25), the co pays are reasonable and affordable and they cover pre natal care :happydance: when he comes home we are going to pick the one best for us and then when this year ends and i dont have a bfp, i am going to my ob/gyn to see if there is anything wrong and to see if he will help seeing that i would be close to 2 yrs without conception. i am going to be prepared for a bfp bring it on!!


----------



## SpudsMama

That's brilliant news Patrice! :happydance: Who would've thought that of the only three of us left here (Me, Patrice and Laura) along with Steph too, and we've all ended up seeking medical advice :wacko: That doesn't say much for this thread... it's cursed :rofl: xx


----------



## mzswizz

lol emma i dont think its cursed. i think we are all just determined women. we are not going to sit back and just be like what is wrong what could the problem be. we are saying, its taking a lot longer than i thought something must be wrong let me go seek medical attention to figure out what it is so we can get the bfps rolling. it will be just our luck that after we all seek medical help, we all say we got bfps the next cycle or same cycle :haha:


----------



## SpudsMama

I know yeah, I can see myself panicking about my blood test next week, just to get my BFP next cycle when we start trying again :dohh: xx


----------



## mzswizz

lol yes i rather go to the doctor and fibd out if everything is ok rather than sitting on what ifs


----------



## lauraemily17

The thread isn't cursed Emma, I think that we are all very lucky to have found each other!! :hugs:

Thanks for the holiday advice. Patrice - we actually looked into going to Florida but even more expensive!! Emma - I would love to go to Italy but it's just not practicle being wheat intolerant!! I love my food (a bit too much for my waistline!!) but a friend of my who is Gluten intolerant went there and really struggled to find things to eat!!

We decided on Las Vegas. Steve has been before and really wants to go back and I have wanted to go for a while, we love casino's, the roulette in particluar. We're not big gamblers though, we like the 50p tables!! Because we have tons of tesco vouchers we can actually convert them to £800 worth of Virgin holiday vouchers which has saved us quite a bit!!

We're going to our local music festival, Summer Sundae tomorrow. I am so excited!!! :happydance: We only went for the first time last year and had the best time,I'm not so fussed about specific acts, I like all music but the whole atmosphere is amazing!! I'm kind of sad that I can drink as really wanted to be pregnant by now but also kind of glad I'll be able to have a few cocktails and probably enjoy it more!! I think we're going to end up having a wild couple of months while on a break ready to get properly serious with the TTC in October!!


----------



## mzswizz

well today is going to be a busy day. going to see the family in miami. its cd4 today and im just relaxing. been pretty busy with dh. i have started a personal ttc journal at home so our children will be able to read to see the struggles we had to go through to get them here.


----------



## anti

Hi ladies. Haven't been on here a while but wanted to let you all know that I'm still with you!! I'm on cd5 now. Hoping this is the month. Gail said it is, here's hoping shes right!!


----------



## SpudsMama

Aah you had a Gail reading? I love her! Nice to have you back :hugs:

Nice choice Laura! When do you think you'll get to go?

I hope you've had a nice time with family Patrice! xx


----------



## lauraemily17

We're going on 29th Sept, it can't come soon enough.!

We went to the music festival yesterday and had a fab day until I had a complete meltdown at the end of the night.

I have no idea where it came from but it was like being hit with the full pain of both my micarriages again. I though I was all cried out but obviously not. :(

I can't even put in words how I feel, I would say sad, angry, out of control, empty but none of them hit the mark really. I would give up everything just to have one of my babies back but that can't happen and we cant even try again for another 2 months. I should be over this by now but I just can't shake the pain. :(


----------



## SpudsMama

Which is why this break is going to do you a world of good... both the holiday and the break from TTC. You can feel a little useless at times when ovulation is about to happen and you know you can't do a thing about it, but it soon passes when you realise you can eat as much junk as you want, and in your case have a drink or two without feeling guilty and/or paranoid :haha: Don't pressure yourself to get over your losses too quickly though, use this time off to your advantage and let off some steam! :hugs: xx


----------



## mzswizz

emma we have another person on cd5 today. its like all our cycles are coming together. 

laura-i know how you feel exactly. i only had one m/c and it happened almost 1 1/2 years ago and i still feel the pain from it. yeah most of the time, i am strong and just pray that the next time i am pregnant, i will carry the baby full term and have a healthy baby or babies in our arms.the feeling can hit you sometimes out of nowhere. its been many occassions where i cried over it. i dont think you will ever forget about it because its a part of your growing and healing process. it also shows you where you came from so its just another stepping stone of life. once you have a baby or babies in your arms, those m/cs will remind you of the hardship you went through to get where you're at now. keep your head up and smile and enjoy life.


----------



## mzswizz

What a day today. Since 10am I havent been by myself. My sister texted me and asked me can I rush her to the hospital because she saw blood when she wiped this morning. So I rushed her there, thank goodness the baby is doing fine. I also went to get breakfast with her and then after than I had to pick up my niece and nephew. She got bit by a bug and now has a HUGE lip so im waiting for my SIL to go to the doctor so I can meet her there and drop my niece off. I already dropped my nephew to band practice so now Im home with the niece just waiting until its close to 4. I am exhausted.


----------



## SpudsMama

I bet you are exhausted! Look on the bright side though, at some point you will get your house to yourself again to put your feet up... that's what usually gets me through when I'm being bombarded by visitors! :haha: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah, I came home around close to 5 and have been relaxing since. Im thankful for this part :haha:


----------



## SpudsMama

Just so you girls know, it's ok to add me on Facebook if any of you use it. My name is Emma Marshall and my pic is the same one as I have on here. Just as long as you're careful not to mention TTC or pregnancy, and I'll do the same for you :thumbup: xx


----------



## anti

Emma I'll try add you. I'm antoinette Blignaut. :) won't mention anything about ttc, and please do the same for me. Don't want anyone knowing! :)


----------



## anti

Can't find you Emma?!


----------



## SpudsMama

It's ok, I have a really common name... I'll look for you instead, your name definitely stands out! xx


----------



## SpudsMama

Ok, there's not many Antoinette Blignaut's on FB, but I don't know which one of them you are... what does your pic look like? xx


----------



## anti

It's me fishing with the sun setting.


----------



## SpudsMama

No, I can't seem to find you either :dohh: xx


----------



## mzswizz

hello ladies. i see you ladies have been chatting trying to do the facebook thing. i had facebook but i deactivated it not to long ago. 

afm though, well its cd7 for me and af has left the building. we had dtd this morning. also dh and i are going to buy multivitamins when we go grocery shopping. but we are just going to dtd whenever we want to. if a baby comes that will be great if not then oh well. i am more content with myself now and not stressing over concieving. hopefully that will help also. but i have school and getting a job etc to worry about now. i can only focus on what i have control over now.


----------



## SpudsMama

Using multivitamins is a good idea because it means you're doing something to help with TTC, but it doesn't make you feel overwhelmed by the whole thing. You're just popping pills :haha: xx


----------



## mzswizz

:haha: exactly. and now i finally became strong and was able to let go o the previous m/c. i also think that was a set back for me concieving because i was sooo stressed about having a baby right now since i had a m/c and i just wanted to do anything it takes to have a baby in my arms and i just forgot about everything else. now the whole m/c situation is out of my head and im finally able to just enjoy dh and enjoy our life as a married couple before a baby comes our way. we also want to travel so we shall see what happens. 

I read on your ttc journal about the new donor and i have been anxious and excited for you ever since!!!! :happydance: i think your time is going to come soon. i will give myself another year or so because it seems that my body is trying to structure itself to prepare for a full term pregnancy. and im not trying to rush my body because i dont want to go through another m/c.

AFM, cd8 and i feel great. dh and i cuddled last night and fell asleep. it was wonderful. i've noticed that ever since i let go of wanting a baby right now, i tend to look at the little amazing things my dh does and dtd is much better. now i just enjoy rather than thinking of all the ttc things in my head. i think i am becoming a stronger person. cant wait until we get our new passpirts because dh and i are ready to travel to places.


----------



## SpudsMama

Oooh, come to England, come to England! :rofl: Actually, no, don't come to England, my 15 year old cousin got mugged yesterday in broad daylight, not a great advertisement for this country! Luckily two policemen saw the whole thing and managed to grab the lads that did it. 

I'm excited about the new donor too! I've read a lot about women who swap donors and conceive on the first try, because they're more compatible... whatever that means :shrug: We'll just have to wait and see, although I've got a really good feeling about these next couple of cycles now! :happydance: xx


----------



## mzswizz

My DH has family in London. his mom is british jamaican so he has been there before. England is one of the many places we will visit and we should be okay because i know kung fu well i know how to run fast :rofl: and i wrote in your journal that it will be just your luck if you concieve the first time trying. i think when they say compatible they mean your cm and his spermies are capable to help each other in a way whether then fighting each other. for example, your cm is ewcm but his spermies still didnt reach. maybe his spermies dont work in that environment. i think thats what it means.


----------



## SpudsMama

I was just skimming through some of the earlier posts on this thread and checked up on a few of the other women who haven't been back on in a while. If you remember NJAngelPan, she's pregnant! :happydance: I've PM'd Katertots, but she's not been online for a few weeks now :shrug: Steph32 has recently been back on here anyway. Then there's me, Patrice and Laura who are still here :thumbup: They were the regulars anyway... xx


----------



## lauraemily17

Hi ladies, I've missed a lot by the sound of things!

Hi there Anti :wave: how are you?

Patrice - you have such a great attitude, I wish I could take things easy and look on the positive like you do. You're going to make a great Mom!! Definately come to England, there are some great places here, although not Birmingham or Leicester where Emma & me are from!! 

Emma - Wow, you have had a rollercoaster of a day! I was gutted for you when I saw about the fob however I also now have a really good feeling about your new doner, I'm a great believer in fate and I really think this is it for you :) I've tried finding you on facebook but with no luck, I am however crap at finding people!! If you can find me my surname is Lewin and my pic is me with a lion! I'll PM you my email address as well which might help!

AFM - still feeling really sad, just can't shake it, spend all day trying not to cry!! It's not specifcally about my babies either. DH called me this morning to say he's going to be away wuth work over the bank holiday which reduced me to tears!! I'm really not sure whats up with me now and why I feel this way. We think it might be hormones, I actually ovualted today on CD12, really early so think they must be all haywire from the mcs but I don't usually got emotional around O, usually a week later!! I really hope it gets better though, I really really hate feeling this way! xx


----------



## SpudsMama

Sorry to hear that Laura... but maybe it is an after effect from the MC? Either that, or things are just getting on top of you lately, so the slight change in hormones due to ovulation have tipped you over the edge :haha:

I found you on FB by the way, sent you a request :flower: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Laura-Thanks. I know we all are going to be great moms. And we can only go up from here. So its better to stay positive than to stress about what we dont have control over. It took me almost 1 1/2 after m/c to figure that out. But I am happy that I met you ladies. You and my DH help me become a strong woman and to become stress free. I cant wait until we all are able to talk about our babies on here. Atleast we will be able to see where we started and continue on a new journey of life.

Emma-Wow we are the originals. We have been on here faithfully now that you mentioned it :haha:

Also Laura, its the effects from m/c. I went through them and me and dh thought I was pregnant again because of it. Its just your body adjusting itself to normal and trying to strengthen itself to carry a full term pregnancy.


----------



## anti

Hi Laura. Keep strong. You'll feel better soon. I was really emotional last week when af turned up! It will happen for all of us and I pray it's sooner rather then later! :)


----------



## SpudsMama

Hang on... are all four of us within days of each other in our cycles? Me and Patrice are on CD9, Laura is on CD13... what are you on anti? It can't be much further ahead if AF only turned up last week... xx


----------



## anti

Cd10! :)


----------



## mzswizz

yay so you and laura are close to me and emma. well atleast if i forget what cd i am on i can just ask emma lol. oh the manicure and pedicure was the best and relaxing. i am so enjoying the off and on dtd and i dont know why :haha:


----------



## SpudsMama

We're all within 4 days of each other... weird! xx


----------



## mzswizz

well i think thats a good thing. atleast we will go through the phases of our cycle together.


----------



## anti

It's awesome that we so close. As Emma says, can help each other through tww. My cycles are usually about 35 days. Not sure bout all yours?!


----------



## SpudsMama

Mine seem to be anywhere between 30 and 35 days, but most of the time it's 31 :thumbup: I think Patrice's are 35? And I'm not 100% sure but I think Laura's are a bit shorter, around 28 but as I say, I can't quite remember xx


----------



## mzswizz

emma was right. well now its gotten to be 36 days for some reason. my body just loves to extend my af instead of shorten :haha: so how is everyone today?

AFM, i have been running around trying to get ready for the interview tomorrow. i have to hem up my pants because they are too long and buy a new dress shirt because my others are too small. also i have to buy new closed toe shoes. so yeah i have errands to run today as you can tell. dh and i have been having more communication and our relationship is getting stronger so thats good. we dont dtd every day but have been dtd when we feel like it. this month feels like its the non chalant month. dh birthday is in 2 weeks and i think thats around my estimated OV week. but im not really worried about it. right now im focused on getting this job because WHEN i get it, we will habe great healthcare benefits, more money, and i will be working for the federal government. everyone is telling me that i got the job so i believe that if its in god's plan, then i will get it. also its a process, so dh said that i should start working by november after the training and everything so thats great and i get paid training yay im soooo ready bring it on. this is just another step to us being able to have a baby!!!


----------



## SpudsMama

Good luck tomorrow for your interview Patrice! That's actually really good, having to buy a new outfit, it's just another excuse to go shopping!! :haha:

I've been well thanks, just chilling out today :D xx


----------



## mzswizz

i knowwwww i love shopping. dh doesnt mind because its his excuse to go shopping also :rofl: im feeling lazy myself too. i might get the shoes this morning, come home and season the ground beef to make chili, take care of the pets and lay right back down to watch a movie or movies on netflix :haha:


----------



## anti

Hi girls. I'm ok. Work is manic and shit as always! But anyway... Its my birthday tomorrow and I got nothing planned! Feel like a right saddo! Haha. Anyway... I should o this weekend or early next week. Really hoping this is the month for me! Glad you are all well and relaxing while you can!! Good luck for tomorrow Patrice!! Fx'd for you!


----------



## SpudsMama

Aaah happy birthday for tomorrow Anti! :hugs: In my experience, birthdays with no major plans are the best, you can just pamper yourself and chill out :haha: xx


----------



## mzswizz

well a happy early birthday to you anti!! pamper yourself thats what i say. by the way what's your name? emma started the first name basis because we just talked and talked and never knew each other's real name only username :haha: i say real name sounds more human like


----------



## Steph32

Hi everyone! Sorry I haven't checked in lately, feel like I've been everywhere emotionally. But I'm in a better place now, I'm feeling more at peace with where I'm at. Basically had a bunch of tests run (still more to come) mostly looking at autoimmune antibodies. Seems as though I tested positive (slight) for Anti-nuclear antibodies (ANA), and positive for Anti-mitochondrial antibodies. I had some of the others (Anti-cardiolipin, RNA) but they were low levels, enough to be considered negative. Anyway, I don't know why the Antimitochondrial Antibodies (AMA) were tested, because it's normally not included on a fertility panel, but somehow it ended up on my results. I guess because I was positive for ANA so they wanted to find out where it was coming from. It kind (ok REALLY) freaked me out when I did research on it, because positive AMA is connected to having Primary Biliary Cirrhosis?!?! Ok, WHAT? Now do I not only need to be worried about my fertility, but now I'm thinking I have this progressive disease? Anyway long story short, I was depressed and anxious for a while, researched everything under the sun, and finally realized that I was getting ahead of myself and creating fear for no reason. I just started thinking positive about it, made the decision that I'm okay (my liver enzymes are normal by the way, which in PBC they are not), and just know that whatever is the case, I WILL be okay. Even if I DID develop this disease, I will deal with it and get through. But I like to think that I don't and never will. And I really don't want to resort all the way to getting a liver biopsy and other extreme tests when I really don't have much of a basis for it. So I have these antibodies... so what? I realized I needed to stop stressing about what's on paper and go with what I feel. And I feel good, I don't feel like I have an autoimmune problem. Doesn't mean that I am not going to monitor it, and I'm doing everything I can to lower the antibodies... eating healthy and taking supplements, etc...

Anyway, yes, this could be why I am not staying pregnant... but my Dr finally is referring me to a fertility specialist, just so I can retest some of these things (and there are more tests I want to do) and also have a more detailed explanation of what this means for me and what the treatment options are. I do have some suspicions about these results, they look like they were put together very hastily and something is telling me that it just doesn't seem right. So, I'm going to wait to form any more opinions until I retest. After all, it is Mercury Retrograde (I like to blame everything on that!)

Laura, are you still waiting on your all your results?


----------



## anti

Steph I'm so glad you feeling better and have been referred to a specialist. Everything will be fine and I believe that being positive makes all the difference in the world! 

Patrice - it's antoinette. Bit much to keep writing! :) 

My temperature has been exactly the same for 3 days now! I think my thermometer is on it's way out.


----------



## SpudsMama

Steph, it's so good that you're looking at things in a positive light, shows how strong you're being :hugs: You'll have to let that specialist know who's boss!! :haha:

Antoinette - I have a friend called Antonella and I've always called her Anto, so I might as well just carry on calling you Anti :haha: 

How be you Laura? It's not long until your Vegas trip!! xx


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-I am glad that you are being positive about everything. I think that when you go meet with the fertility specialist, your questions will be answered and you will get the results you been waiting for.

Anti-I had a friend named antoinette and everyone called her ant for short so anti it is :haha:

Emma-How are you today? Any updates?

Laura-Any updates?

AFM, I got home around 9:30 and been busy ever since. I just realized I didnt update you ladies today. Well I went to my interview. There was another woman there so I felt better because that means less competition. Well we had to fill out papers and then do a color vision test. I passed the color test with flying colors and then there was the interview. I had to get interviewed by 2 guys but after talking to them, I wasnt nervous anymore because they were so laid back and joking around. I answered all their questions and then I had to wait in the waiting room. They called me back in after evaluating and......I PASSED!!! Now I am schedule to do a medical/drug evaluation tomorrow. Im sooo happy :happydance:. Also DH bought me a touch screen all in one computer last night. He said its a reward for being great andhe knew I was going to pass the interview. I didnt open it yet but I am sooo tempted too :haha: It also has a built in webcam so now I can talk with friends and family. Today is a great day!


----------



## SpudsMama

Now that is one _very_ good day... you pass your interview _and_ get a new computer! :shock: There's no point giving updates because I see you've already posted in my journal :thumbup: xx


----------



## mzswizz

:haha: Yeah Im quick at posting :haha: DH had bought me the computer after he bought himself a laptop :rofl:


----------



## anti

Been a hectic few days for me at work. I'm meant to o around Sunday/Monday but I had really bad ov pains today (I usually get them at night) and loads of ewcm!! Going to do an opk. :) hope this is my month!


----------



## SpudsMama

Good luck Anti! It won't be long before I ovulate I don't think... a day, maybe two. Three days max I think :happydance: xx


----------



## mzswizz

well you are lucky ladies. I have like 2 weeks before OV :rofl:


----------



## Steph32

Emma, I love that new picture. It is so sweet... and hopeful! I can't wait to be pregnant again, it was the best experience ever, to have life growing inside you. Of course, I feel like I didn't fully appreciate it when I was, but there is no doubt I will definitely cherish every moment of it next time. I know a lot of women like to rush through the 9 months just to have the baby here, but it honestly goes by so fast that you have to enjoy the experience of the baby when he/she in your tummy, and all the feelings that come along with it. My son is getting older and more independent by the day, and I really miss his baby days. Anyway... I know we all will be there soon!

GL Emma and Anti! I am also O'ing in a couple days and I am so tempted to TTC this month, but I know I should wait to see the specialist on Monday and get things sorted out. I want to just try this month anyway, and say, well whatever happens happens, but I know with every miscarriage your risk of having another goes up. Especially if it involves autoimmune issues. But I don't want to automatically think I'll have another one either, part of me just wants to let nature take it's course and at the same time be hopeful with no expectations based on the past. Who knows, you wanna be smart but at the same time you want to trust that everything will happen the way it should. :shrug:


----------



## SpudsMama

I know, I'm in love with my new avatar :cloud9: If you really want to try this cycle then go ahead and do it, and take your own advice, take it as it comes, the relaxed approach. I can't see it doing any harm :thumbup: xx


----------



## mzswizz

I agree with Steph i am so in love with your avatar Emma. Very pretty and determined. 

Steph-I say let nature take its course. If its meant to be, then you will concieve. If you dont, then you dont. Its a 50/50 gamble that we take every month. If you do become pregnant, atleast you get to see the doctor so he/she can help you through the pregnancy process so you can carry baby full term.

AFM, today I am just going to keep myself occupied by cleaning after I catch up on my missed shows. I am hoping I will be able to get the results from my medical and forms today so I know what the next step is and if I have to correct them or not. Because those forms have a certain deadline to meet and I dont want to become ineligible.


----------



## SpudsMama

Hopefully you get them back sooner rather than later Patrice :thumbup: xx


----------



## mzswizz

I knoowwww. Im just hoping I dont have to do anymore corrections. Im just ready for them to tell me that my forms are good and have been accepted so all i can worry about is the medical results coming in so they can update the dashboard which shows me the next steps I have to go through.


----------



## SpudsMama

Noooo, I've neglected my baby for two whole days! Calling this thread my baby makes me sound a bit insane but oh well, I'm TTC so I'm allowed to be a bit crazy :wacko:

Update: I'm ovulating today (going by the smiley OPK yesterday), and had donations on Friday (O-2) and Saturday (O-1). They were both fine with no major mishaps, except for a tiny little leakage yesterday but I fixed that. Now I'm just being patient so I can join the two week wait :coffee:

What about you Patrice, Laura, Steph, Anti? I didn't miss anyone out right? :blush: xx


----------



## anti

3dpo! :)


----------



## mzswizz

welll a few weeks before AF is due. other than that nothing much going on. had sharp pain on my right ovary side and dh decided to dtd so we shall see.


----------



## Steph32

I am ovulating today. No dtd though, I'm deciding to skip this month. Seeing the fertility doc tomorrow so I will hopefully know more by the time my next O date comes along...

Emma didn't you say you were trying a new donor this month? Fx'd for you!


----------



## anti

Ff just changed my o date so it says I'm only 3dpo today but I think I'm 4. I'd like to think I know my body well enough to know when I o'd. Ff did that last month as well and it was wrong but I was right. So I'm going with 4dpo. 10 more days till af is due! Gonna try not think about it.


----------



## lauraemily17

Hi Ladies, sorry I've not been on here for a while. I've really not been in a good place.

I just can't shake this feeling of sadness. Work has been herendous and I'm really stuggling to cope, I have never felt like this before and just don't know what to do with myself. To add to that Steve has been working in London since Friday and won't be back until Wednesday, I miss him terribly. I have had lots of family around me though, my sisiter stayed over Saturday and my cousin is over from Australia and is staying with me until Thursday now, it takes my mind of things a little bit, I've got Wed & Thurs off work as well so I'm hping the break will make things at work better.

I also met up with a friend on Saturday who had been through a mc, she gave me some great advice and said she felt the same as me. She thinks I tried to move on too soon. I'm not normally one to stay down for long so I tried to pick myself up quickly and get stuck into normal life so she wasn't at all surprised that it's all caught up with me!! She's now 36 weeks pregnant, it's taken her 3 years to get here but it shows that it can all work out in the end. I just need to ride out these feelings, letting myself feel it so I can hopefully move on. 

As for the test reslts, I've got to wait until at least the middle of October before I get them and see the specialist, it feels like a lifetime away and we're probably going to miss 3 cycles :(

Steph - I hope the specialist has some good news for you, for me it would be yes there's something wrong but this is what we can do to treat it. I think I would be more devastated if they said there was nothing wrong, although saying that I am starting to get worried there might be something serious!

Anti & Patrice, I really hope it's a good month for you both, loving the positivity! Anti - FF has also got my O day out by 1 day a few times & I was also right, it's good that we know our bodies so well!


----------



## SpudsMama

Big hugs for Laura :hugs: It might not be what you want to hear, but maybe if you're struggling to come to terms with what's happened over these last few months, maybe skipping a couple of cycles is a good thing? It'll give you a chance to really vent, and your body will have more time to recover from the miscarriages. To be honest though, I'm worried I'm talking out of my arse because I don't know what a miscarriage is like both physically and emotionally. I _really_ hope you feel like your old self soon! 

Anti - FF has got my ovulation date wrong as well. I trust my own intuition though, so I'm not too bothered :thumbup:

xx


----------



## SpudsMama

Sorry Steph, I missed your post :dohh: Yes, I'm trying with a new donor this cycle. All has gone brilliantly, so I'm hoping this trend carries on to testing! :haha: Good luck with your doctor! :happydance: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Laura-I know what you are going through seeing as those I had a m/c @ 5 weeks last year. I agree with Emma though. I think this break will do you some good. I myself tried to just shake the feeling off and move on and look how determined I was to have a baby RIGHT NOW. And if I wasnt, I was devastated. Couldnt eat or sleep and was depressed. I had went through hell and back and its now 1 yr 4 months and last month I can finally say I moved on and just let go. Even though you think you can move on and the feeling is gone, its not. It will be there until you face it, understand what happened, and find the good out of it and have faith that you will have a baby or babies in your arms one day and you will be able to be content and move on. When you have finally done that, you will realize its not IF i have a baby, it will be WHEN i have a baby. :hugs:

Emma-I think time will fly past and when you least expect it the 7th will be here and you will be POAS :rofl: I think keeping busy and your mind off of it helps time fly by.

Steph-GL seeing the doc. Cant wait until everything gets sorted out for you.

Anti-Well lucky you. You are in the 2ww. Im still in the 2ww to OV :rofl: im just ready to see whats going to happen. I think im going to be sooo busy worrying about you ladies, that I wont even notive af is due :rofl:

AFM, okay yesterday all my mom kept saying was, "Watch when you get started on the job, you are going to end up pregnant." She has told me that so many times and also my dh said it too. Im awaiting the results so I can see whats next. But if anything I, will most likely start training next month so Im not worried at all. The funny thing is what if tht does happen :rofl: I guess that would be God's gift for getting a good job.


----------



## SpudsMama

Come on the 7th! Why couldn't your DH have been born sooner? How rude of him! :rofl: I've still got another 9 days to go before I can test! At least I won't be testing _too_ early though, 10dpo isn't bad. 

Patrice, I've told you. You'll get pregnant this cycle because obviously I'm 9 days away from my BFP! :rofl: I'm still convinced we're going to fall on the same cycle :haha: xx


----------



## mzswizz

if he was born earlier, he wouldnt have a birthday gift :rofl:. Emma maybe you're right because look at this cycle. Out of 1 yr 4 months, our AFs came early therefore causing us for the first time to be on the EXACT same cd as each other. Which is starting to have me think about it. And if thats the case then that will mean that we will be a few days apart pregnancy wise.


----------



## SpudsMama

I think that if we _do_ conceive on the same cycle, I'll be well and truly freaked out because I've been predicting it for months now! :shock: 

How nice a TTC buddy am I, adding you all to my stupidly big siggy :haha: xx


----------



## mzswizz

aww how cute. Yeah I need to update my siggy too. Yeah it would be freaky if it comes true. I would be like when are we going to concieve again Emma :rofl:


----------



## SpudsMama

You need to get a ticker for how long you've been TTC because I never know the exact amount of time you've been at it... I just know when you had the MC :shrug: My siggy is waaaay too big, but I don't want to take anything off it :dohh: xx


----------



## mzswizz

I use to have it on there but I took it off because it was making me depressed :haha: i'll put it back after I figure out what to remove because my siggy is too big ugh


----------



## SpudsMama

Ah, I know what you mean. Mine just does my head in, like when it says 11 months 4 weeks and 1 day :dohh: It should turn to 12 months on the 31st because that was CD1 of my first cycle TTC... xx


----------



## mzswizz

yea its crazy. i hate when it does that


----------



## Steph32

Oh Laura, I am so sorry you've been in a bad place, I can totally relate to how you're feeling. I also think I tried to move on too soon after the 1st m/c, and then having the 2nd one just completely brings out all the feelings all over AGAIN, and even some that you didn't know you still felt... and then having to feel like you need to go through all this testing, almost hoping something is wrong so it can be fixed. And then being in this limbo where you don't know whether to ttc or not, because you don't want to have to go through another one... I hope things work out for you, if there IS something going on that hopefully the treatment is really simple. I'm hoping it's the same for me too. I'm sorry you have to wait this long for results, but hang in there. Taking the little bit of extra time to sort things out might be good, and it might be just what you need. If you look at my earlier post I had a period of time I was in this horrible slump (relating to the m/c and just my general health), and I realized that this was something that I needed to feel in order to get me to the better place. I feel like I am a different person now, having gone through everything I did. We just have to look to the future and be proactive about what we need to do.

I'm off to see the fertility doc right now, not expecting any answers yet, but it should be interesting to see what she thinks. Wish me luck!


----------



## mzswizz

GL Steph. Hope everything works out


----------



## SpudsMama

Good luck Steph! :hugs: xx


----------



## lauraemily17

Good luck Steph, I hope you get some answers.


----------



## mzswizz

It is 2:39PM over here and I am completely bored. I have to pick up my niece from after care at 3 but until then I have nothing to do. I was watching netflix, but decided to stop the movie because i didnt want to get too into it and forget about picking up my niece. I cant believe already I am on cd19. 2 weeks has passed since I had AF. It really doesnt seem like it. I called TSA HR Desk and they told me that my SF86 Forms are completed and dont need any corrections :happydance:. Now all they are waiting for is the medical results. They've received them but the lady in the medical department says it can take up to 30 days to be reviewed :huh:. I have no clue why it takes so long to look and see that I passed but whatever. If i can wait for OV and AF then I can wait for this job :haha:


----------



## SpudsMama

If there's anything us TTC'ers are good for, it's patience! Good things come to those who wait! xx


----------



## mzswizz

Yes I know and thats exactly why Im patiently waiting. Even though I just rushed home so I can finish watching the movie :rofl: I know I got the job so there's nothing to worry about. Now I wonder when a baby is going to come my way :haha:


----------



## SpudsMama

In about 9 months, give or take a few days :winkwink: xx


----------



## Steph32

Patrice sounds like good things are coming your way, I'm with Emma on the 9 month wait! :winkwink:

Just got back from my appt and although it was just a consult, I think it went pretty well and she didn't seem to think my problems are as bad as I expected. She wants to test my prolactin levels, progesterone, FSH, antiphospholipid antibodies, and do that ultrasound HSG test to look for any polyps or scar tissue. She doesn't think that my positive ANA results (and the AMA) have anything to do with having a successful pregnancy, and that was what I was most worried about. The ANA is not very accurate and even if we were to retest and it is positive again, she wouldn't even treat it because it doesn't have any impact on the fetus. Just the antiphospholipid antibodies are the ones that can affect implantation. The good news is that all of these things are treatable so that's good. If everything comes back normal, well then, I just have to assume it was a chromosomal issue. But, like Laura said you almost want to find something so that it can be treated!

Getting the progesterone test toward the end of my cycle (in about a week) and then FSH and antibody on day 3, HSG on day 6-10. Oh and she also mentioned something about putting me on antibiotics just in case I have a mycoplasma infection (and wants to do this with DH too). I guess she does this for everybody as a precaution because there's not really a way to test for it. Anyone heard of this?


----------



## SpudsMama

I've never heard of a mycoplasma infection, but then I'm thick when it comes to medical stuff :dohh: Your appointment sounds like it went really well though, and it looks like she's taking you very seriously by running more tests :thumbup: You'll have that BFP in no time! xx


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-Im happy that your consultation went well. I have never heard of mycoplasma infection so Im just as lost as you are on that. But I like doctors who take precautions because that means they are serious about their work.

Emma-I did a free psychic reading just for the fun of it because they use numerology and tarot cards, so I said hey its free why not. 

This is what she said: 
"numerology wise after his coming birth date there are more chances for this to happen." "tarot are saying most chances for pregnancy to take place within the coming 8 months. more like 3 month from now and up to 8 months. "

Now I thought it was pretty crazy because I OV in 1-2 days which is 5-6 days before DH's birthday and she said after his birthday so I was thinking hmm concieve before his birthday and found out after :rofl: Also I was saying that if I dont get pregnant before the 2 yr mark, Im going to see my ob/gyn who is a fertility specialist. And look and behold she said from within these 3 months-8 months which in 8 months, I will be exactly at the 2 yr mark weeeiiirrdddd. But I noticed she kept saying the 3 months factor and if thats true then what my dh and mom said about me getting pregnant before i work will become true. Also for the first time it was like perfect timing for dtd. cd19 yesterday and I had an orgasm which therefore releases ewcm and then dh "released soldiers" after orgasm so the soldiers should have no problem getting up there. Also since sperm lasts up to 72 hours, I should have enough for OV day, if we dont have sex any time soon :happydance:. This is going good.


----------



## angel4eva

I'd like to be your ttc buddy please! we've been ttc for about 5 months, my af is due around 14/9 but we are having lots of :sex: throughout the month. 

I dont chart or anything so am not realy sure when i ovulate, my cycles are around 28 - 30 days, or tho since we've been ttc, they have become slightly longer. Last month i was 2 weeks late, and month before was about 4/5 days late. Up til then though i was always regular, so not sure why they are changing.


----------



## SpudsMama

angel4eva - They may be changing because you're stressing over TTC, stress can do funny things to us girls :wacko: Anyway, welcome! :flower:

Patrice - Aaaah, I have another reading to analyse that isn't my own :haha: It definitely all adds up, the 2 year mark being 8 months away, your DH's birthday on the 7th, still another *8 whole days away!!* Hurry up damn it! :rofl: All sounds good your end! :happydance:

xx


----------



## mzswizz

Welcome angel. My name is Patrice. Whats yours? I have been ttc for 1 yr 4 months after m/c with my DH who i have been married to for 2 yrs (been together for 5 years). My cycles are 36 days. Also I agree with Emma (ttcsept2010) that stress can cause prolonging. I read in an article that stress can delay ovulation which will cause AF to be late. Are you stressing over anything? I too dont know the exact day I ovulate but from ovulation charts, they say its around cd21-cd22 so i go with that. Will use opks starting tomorrow to see whats going on. 

Emma-I knoooww it was sooo weird. I did another to see some more information about it. But it was weird that she said after DH's birthday within these 3 months and it all falls into the i will get pregnant before working theory. We shall see. But it was kind of weird for her to say 8 months and that will make it the 2 yr mark. Im just awaiting the response reading. Now Im really excited. Also if it is within the 3 months it will be creepy because DH was saying, he if you concieve during december, we will have a september baby and it would be around his birthday. We just have to see now though. If her readings come true, then I will highly recommend her but for now Im just seeing how it goes.


----------



## angel4eva

TTC Sept 2010 said:


> angel4eva - They may be changing because you're stressing over TTC, stress can do funny things to us girls :wacko: Anyway, welcome! :flower:
> 
> Patrice - Aaaah, I have another reading to analyse that isn't my own :haha: It definitely all adds up, the 2 year mark being 8 months away, your DH's birthday on the 7th, still another *8 whole days away!!* Hurry up damn it! :rofl: All sounds good your end! :happydance:
> 
> xx


The first time that happened i must admit i was stressing, so could understand that. Last month, i was totally relaxed and had a few things occupying my mind, so i literally didnt stress like i had done previously...so was a little hopeful.

Now though really trying hard just to have fun and enjoy trying this month :winkwink: :blush:

:dust:


----------



## mzswizz

Angel-TTC can be stressful especially when you really are putting effort in each month. Whether we know it or not, we stress over it even if its little. But I understand what you mean about having fun and trying this month. I think thats the best way to go. Just have fun and relax and next thing you know a BFP will be here quicker than you know it.


----------



## angel4eva

mzswizz said:


> Welcome angel. My name is Patrice. Whats yours? I have been ttc for 1 yr 4 months after m/c with my DH who i have been married to for 2 yrs (been together for 5 years). My cycles are 36 days. Also I agree with Emma (ttcsept2010) that stress can cause prolonging. I read in an article that stress can delay ovulation which will cause AF to be late. Are you stressing over anything? I too dont know the exact day I ovulate but from ovulation charts, they say its around cd21-cd22 so i go with that. Will use opks starting tomorrow to see whats going on.
> 
> Hi Patrice, its Becky. I'm sorry to hear about your loss. Not really stressing over anything, id say just anxious to know whether its worked, which obviously wont really help, but i just cant help it. I hate the wait.
> 
> As i said ive no idea when i ovulate, all i know is I do get CM, and it goes through stages, i have a heavy feeling down below in my ovaries, what do you think this is? Ive had it since day 8 just after my AF finished, maybe i ovulate early.


----------



## mzswizz

Well hello Becky. Thanks, it took awhile but mentally and emotionally im ready to get pregnant even though we started trying right after the m/c, I think I caused myself not to get pregnant within the year of trying because of the stress of obsessing over it. I think it happens when women have a m/c. As for the heavy feeling, I dont know if it has anything to do with ovulation. I get that feeling from time to time but I think of it more as probably a mild bloat. They say ovulation usually occurs 14 days before your next AF so without using OPKs or anything I cant really say. I thought the same way but its probably bloating or your body adjusting for ovulation. What cycle day are you on?


----------



## angel4eva

Do you feel more relaxed now you feel ready, or do you still stress about it? It must be hard, that is my concern, as so many people seem to m/c :( 

At the moment im on day 14 so just been having lots of fun, and will continue to do so until AF arrives. With my AF being 2 weeks late last month, i wonder whether i ovulated late, and missed my chance. What cycle day are you on now?


----------



## mzswizz

Im more relaxed now and content. I understand that it was nothing I did wrong and it was something I had no control over. You shouldnt worry about m/c. But just a little insight, my former ob/gyn told me that it is likely for a woman to have atleast 1 m/c out of all their pregnancies because a m/c is common. I think the reason why a woman has a m/c especially if its the 1st pregnancy is because our bodies never experienced a pregnancy before so it wouldnt know what to do at a certain point. I think after a m/c atleast your body will say okay she is pregnant we are ready. I think we just have to give our bodies time to update themselves but on another good note some women get pregnant and can carry full term the first time so its just something a woman wont stop stressing about until we reach the safe zone of pregnancy which is the 2nd trimester. now, im on cd20 so ov is in a day or two. 16 more days before AF is due. I see yours is due on the 14th and mines is due on the 15th so im right after you. My AF has been 2 weeks late before too. I think it was probably due to stressing which prolonged the OV cycle and pushed AF 2 weeks later than expected. It wasnt until i got my blood test that AF started.


----------



## angel4eva

Yes, hopefully when we do get BFP we have a h&h 9 months, fingers crossed! I know I personally wouldnt tell anyone until at least 12 weeks.

Thats the same with me, as soon as the doc confirmed negative from a blood test, day after AF came. This month, if my AF is late, i'll just make sure lots of :sex: just so i dont miss ovulation. LOL. 

We are due around the same time, we can compare notes up til then :) Its nice to have someone to talk to, as ive not told any of my friends about ttc, so no added pressure.


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah i was like aww man i just spent $20 for a test just so AF can appear the next day :dohh:. DH and i have decided that we are not going to say anything until i am atleast 12 weeks too just out of fear of m/c. But its going to be pretty hard because I think from all the excitement, I would shout it out to the world or Babyandbump :rofl: But i think I will be able to hold it until 12 weeks because I will be so focused on whats going on and making it to the 2nd trimester, that when it finally comes, I wouldnt even notice. Comparing notes sounds like a great idea :happydance:. I dtd until AF comes just in case AF does want to appear and if she's late more dtd for us :haha:


----------



## angel4eva

I'll find it sooo hard too! I'll just be over the moon :happydance: and people will probably wonder with me walking round like ive just walked on the moon! LOL! I just get excited thinking about names, looking at baby clothes all the usual. 

Haha! If AF does arrive, at least you can say you've had a fun month :winkwink:


----------



## mzswizz

Thats soo true. It has been a wonderful month trying I must say. Alot of good thing shave happened. DH got a new job, I passed my interview for a federal government job so im just awaiting the next steps which is just wait for the final job offer to accept after they review things and do a background check, DH birthday is september 7th so we are going out to eat and stuff. So everything is looking pretty good for us. Oh and we have names in mind already :haha: I must say this has been a rocky year but at the end, we go through everything so we can become stronger for the next year and well prepared.


----------



## angel4eva

Thats so true, and its things like this that make us realise how strong we are. Congrats on all the good news on the job front for you both :D 

I sometimes realise if things happen for a reason, if this turns out to be a BFP, baby would be due on my Mums birthday, and a couple of days give or take on the anniversary of my Grans death, I'm just keeping my fingers crossed, would be like an angel sent from heaven.


----------



## mzswizz

If i get pregnant, i would be due around his grandma's birthday. if we concieve in my birth month (december) then i will be due in dh's birth month (september)


----------



## angel4eva

Fingers crossed :babydust: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Hoping we all are going to be bump buddies soon


----------



## mzswizz

Omg i just got another reading: 

This is what she said:

"numerology suggest that you can get pregnant most likely having boys more then girl, numerology wise the best timing for trying will be between your coming birth date and his birth date on the year following, before that is best to avoid unless you are pregnant now meaning before his coming birth date. i checked the tarot as well and they said there are good chance within five months from now you will get pregnant again. i wish you all the best and surely i dont need to remind you to make sure until then that you are well fed and working maybe anger issues to allow yourself safe and calm pregnancy."

Ok now this is creepy. Emma she said unless im pregnant now which is crazy because remember I said im going to ovulate BEFORE his birthday which means I would conceive before his birthday so when she said unless you are pregnant now before his coming birth date im like :saywhat:. Also she still in that 8 months range on detecting pregnancy. Now here is another insight. What got me thinking is she said well fed...i havent been eating normal lately like I will only eat one meal a day, if that so when she said that I was pretty shocked. Also she said working maybe anger issues. Which I totally have when it comes to DH. I dont really have patience and can snap pretty easily so I was like oh my goodness she got me on that. And also she is talking like Im pregnant right now. So what if that means I am going to concieve?!!!


----------



## SpudsMama

You will, I most definitely have, so if my logic is correct, then surely it's your turn too :winkwink: :rofl: xx


----------



## mzswizz

:rofl: that will be pretty insane. The minute you conceive, then i will conceive. Atleast we will have a bump buddy. But the 2nd reading had me shocked. Im like whoa how did she know about my eating habits and anger.


----------



## SpudsMama

Because she's psychic?

Sorry, couldn't resist the sarcasm :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

:rofl: you know what that just made my day. I thought about that after I sent the message in my head im like :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## lauraemily17

13dpo, Steve is due home and no AF!! I always used to come on in the morning so I hope she will stay away all day for some fun this afternoon & not surprise me randomly in the middle of the day! My temp didn't go down this morning so hopefully Shes staying away until tomorrow. 

FYI - of course even though it is virtually impossible I could be pregnant I took a htp this morning, negative, but bad bad case of line eye!! :wacko: :wacko: :wacko:


----------



## SpudsMama

Laura, don't worry about testing. A couple of months ago, I tested 9 days after AF had arrived because I was still convinced I'd get a BFP :dohh: Beat that! :rofl: I hope the witch stays away for a few more hours though :hugs: xx


----------



## mzswizz

I tested a week after AF arrived thinking that it was a possible bfp :rofl: the things we do for a bfp :haha:


----------



## SpudsMama

This thread has gone very quiet :sleep:

How are you both Laura and Steph? xx


----------



## lauraemily17

Hey Emma. I'm just surviving at the mo. 1 AF down & at least 1 more but probably 2 more to go :(

I know you're not wanting to read too much into your chart but I'm looking forward to seeing what happens to your temp tomorrow. I'm betting it goes up again. You must be so excited. I desperatly miss that feeling of hope!! Xx


----------



## SpudsMama

It sucks that you're missing cycles, I know the feeling, but are you enjoying your break from it all? 

Thanks, I am excited, but so nervous! I've never been this confident before and I'm going to look like a right prat if the witch turns up right on time! xx


----------



## anti

Emma I'll look like a prat first coz I'm due on Friday so don't worry too much about it!! We're all in this together!!


----------



## lauraemily17

Not enjoying it at all. Have no motivation to do anything healthy as can't see the point. Work continues to be awful & I've no hope of a way out at the minute. I just need a break really but work is even worse after a break, it's a viciois circle. The only thing I think I've learnt through having 2 cycles where we haven't TTC, I think I may have nearly been pregnant a couple of times before, there's some subtle little things missing which have become the norm over the past year. 

I've been there where I've been certain so I would certainly not think that of you!! I really do have high hopes for you though :hugs;


----------



## mzswizz

Laura-I think after the break, you will have a successful pregnancy. Sometimes our bodies need a break from it all. Work and other events can cause stress and put a damper on us. So even though you felt how I felt when I took breaks, when its over you will know and feel that it was well worth it.

Emma-There's nothing wrong with being confident. Almost every cycle AF was late, I was confident I was pregnant. It doesnt matter if we are right or wrong. The body will do what the body wants to do whether we like it or not. If it isnt this cycle then it will be your next cycle for you and if it is this cycle then yay but I would say dont even worry about if AF shows. I think the only time we should worry about AF is when she arrives but other than that I say AF who :rofl:

AFM, Yesterday was a good day. It was Labor Day for us. DH and I went to Miami to spend time with our family because my parents had a barbecue and his mom cooked dinner for us so of course I was stuffed at the end of the night. Even though DH and I got into a few arguments, we reconciled and enjoyed the holiday together. My DH is already saying he thinks I am pregnant because I was short tempered with him throughout the day and very emotional :rofl: He was ready to buy tests yesterday to make sure :rofl: Well he told me that he is going to buy tests for me on Friday but I am going to change his mind because I will only be 8dpo which is too early to test. My AF is due in 9 more days so I can wait. At the end of the day DH and I dtd multiple times so we can say we confirmed making up :rofl: The tww is going by so quickly for me and im loving the fact that it is. 2 more days before I can REALLY symptom spot :happydance:


----------



## mzswizz

Im happy now because TSA just called and said they reviewed my medical, i passed and now i should see a checkmark on the dashboard saying passed tomorrow which means onto the next step before going into training YAY :happydance: Hopefully a BFP will be following after :blush:


----------



## lauraemily17

That's great news Patrice, is this for your new job? 

Emma - your chart did exactly what I hope it would, looking good for your bfp :)


----------



## mzswizz

yes this is for the new job.


----------



## Steph32

Patrice, congrats on your new job! Something to distract yourself while you wait for your bfp :winkwink:

Things have been pretty uneventful for me. Looks as though I ovulated late this cycle, really late... so just more time I have to wait now! Didn't try this cycle, and I wasn't planning to, and then especially when I realized I o'd I just felt like I had to throw this cycle away. Dr confirmed for me that there is a risk of m/c when you o late. But really? I don't understand that, but I guess the quality of the egg is not as good or something. I would probably still try if I ovulated a little late, which I do anyway, but this time it's like cd 25+, I don't even know, I stopped keeping track of this cycle. Soooo... just waiting for AF to arrive so that I can get a fresh start. Haven't done any of the testing yet, because it will all start next cycle. 

I'll just be over here twiddling my thumbs...


----------



## SpudsMama

Will you start TTC again next cycle Steph, or will it be after all of the tests have been done? 

So so so so so bored of this two week wait now. I have no idea what's going on anymore! :dohh: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-I had heard about the later the ovulation, the higher the chances for m/c also. I dont know why either but it must have something to do with the quality of egg. Hopefully you will get your bfp soon though. When will you start TTC again?

AFM, Today im 7dpo. Now yesterday i was 6dpo. While I was at the computer i had this random SHARP pain. I wore white underwear just to make sure I dont miss IB or IS or anything. Well good thing I did because as DH and I were going to take a shower, I saw brown in my underwear and Im like :saywhat: it didnt smell like blood, it smells more like cm (sorry tmi). So I went and used the bathroom and wiped and yep sure enough it was light brown. Im thinking great right when I was going to DTD tonight this happens. Im not sure if its AF or not because I put a pad on and the last time I went to the bathroom it was still there. And this morning, nothing is on the pad but when I wipe, it's this weird brownish/orange i dont know how to explain color. But once again, it only smells like cm. Also, cm only leaks out when Im using the bathroom. After this whole brownish/orange cm stuff...i have been getting mild cramps like AF cramps. So I put on a tampon this morning and I am just going to see what happens today. Its cd29 & 7dpo. I dont know whats going on but im just waiting to find out.


----------



## lauraemily17

I'm fed up of being a miserable cow now!! I am however gonna have to accept it because I think it means I'm actually dealing with it rather than burrying my feelings. I have also made a decision that if this cycle goes as I expect then I want to start trying again next month even though we won't see a specialist until after I ovulate. I've just got to convince Steve now!!

Patrice - your body seems to like to be unpredictable!! If I was in your shoes with variable cycles I really would be using a fertility monitor. I know they're quite expensive but with your new job it might be worth the investment. Obviously I hope you'll have a good outcome this month but you have to use a monitor within the first 5 days so maybe it's worth thinking about now? 

Steph I seem to have the opposite problem and have ovulated earlier since my mc's. That's also not s good sign apparently as it can mean a dinishing egg supply which could notbe goof quality! We can't seem to win can we?!?


----------



## mzswizz

laura- yes my cycles are so unpredictable. Im thinking of investing in that or just going to invest in going to see my doc atleast i will get all the answers i need 4rm him and seeing that he is also a fertility specialist, its like a win win


----------



## lauraemily17

I was on phone again hence the very bad English (not that I'm that good usually!!!)


----------



## mzswizz

i feel sooo tired and crappy today and i dont know why.


----------



## mzswizz

well atleast there is an upside to my day, i just checked the dashboard and it says that my medical screen is complete so now they are doing the background check yay soon i will be in training. im excited.


----------



## lauraemily17

That's great news Patrice (about the job not the crappyness!) what will you be doing?


----------



## SpudsMama

That's brilliant news Patrice! :hugs: 

I think you summed yourself up perfectly Laura, _"I am however gonna have to accept it because I think it means I'm actually dealing with it rather than burying my feelings"_. Judging by what I've heard from Patrice, there is a light at the end of the tunnel after a loss, and at least now you're making your way towards it. Especially if you're looking to start TTC again :thumbup:

xx


----------



## mzswizz

Of course! Laura will be pregnant. Its all in God's hands and he knows what he is doing so i know we will have our babies. 

Laura-I will be screening passengers and airport employees at the airport. pretty much protecting everyone from another terrorist attack.

Emma-Thanks.

Hey ladies you know I finally changed my siggy. Before I was soo heartbroken over the m/c that i never wanted to put it on my siggy because of the heartbreak but I have changed it. I finally let go and let God handle it. Even IF this is AF, i will be able to get another chance at trying and another day at life so I am okay. Especially getting good news about this job, it really helps alot.


----------



## SpudsMama

I noticed you'd changed your siggy earlier :thumbup: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah i got to move on and think positive. Its not over until AF shows in full force and right now its nothing full about this force :rofl:


----------



## Steph32

Well I want to try next cycle, but I need to find out whether the CD6 saline sonogram is going to affect things... question for the dr... not even sure I want anymore poking and prodding though, maybe I'll just do all the other tests but skip that one just for now. Anyone know about that procedure?? I know it's to look for scar tissue and polyps, but I don't know how invasive it is. But anyway, regardless I'm hoping that I start ovulating sooner! I'm on Vitex which is supposed to help with that, so I don't know.

Laura- I know, it's frustrating! But maybe it's not due to poor egg quality or diminished reserve, seeing that our cycles changed after our m/c's it's probably just because our cycles are still trying to regulate and the fact that we had 2 pretty much back to back it was probably a lot for our bodies to deal with.


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-I wish i could help with that but i havent gotten anything other than an u/s done so i dont know about the procedure. hopefully you get to start soon though.

AFM, Well ladies here's an update. Ok nothing on the pad still not even a drop :saywhat: when i went to the bathroom i was expecting to see red and a flow into the toilet but nothing. All i got was cm in the toilet (sorry tmi). Also when i wiped, its now peachy/light pink and it looks like it will stop soon. This is driving me :wacko:. But im just keeping an eye on it. After I used the bathroom, i got quick sharp pains but that was it now nothing.


----------



## SpudsMama

Fingers are firmly crossed Patrice!

I'm sorry Steph, but I haven't got a clue what that procedure is all about... I'm clueless on all of the medical stuff :blush: xx


----------



## mzswizz

im trying to cross everything!! im hoping its not AF playing tricks on me again.


----------



## lauraemily17

Patrice - I hope so too, you're job sounds cool. I'm such a nosy people watcher I'd love to do something like that!!

I really hope you're right Steph. I've not heard of the test your having but it sounds like it may be similar to a lap and dye (think that's what it's called!!) wher dye is used to highlight anything which may be wrong internally.

I have spoken to Steve and he has agreed to TTC again from next month :happydance: :headspin: It's on the proviso my cycle is not any shorter or more random this month but AF has been more like it was before the first pregnancy so hoping that won't happen. Also on the proviso we get our appointment with the FS before AF will be due next month therefore we can get treatment before I know if I'm pregnant or not if neccessary. If my cycle is 25 days againt this month and the same next month (although hoping they'll be a few days longer aagain) I'll be due AF on 20th Oct and I was told to expect and appointment mid October so hopefully it should just about work out!! I'm going to be doing as much as I can to keep myself as calm and rlaxed as possible and try and keep my psoriarsis and IBS under control as they are the best judge of my how my immune system is working!


----------



## mzswizz

yeah my dh use to work for tsa so he can help me with trainig when i come home. Your plan sounds good and yay he said he will ttc next month so now yall are good to go. fxed that you will have a bfp by the nex doc appointment.


AFM, flow finally started so its cd1. not bummed about it. now i get to focus on the process for the job. i was kind of uncertain about getting pregnant before i start the job so atleast now if i do get pregnant i will already be working and hopefully by then, i will have my health insurance effective so i can go to the doctor with $0 cost.


----------



## SpudsMama

That sounds great Laura! Fingers and toes crossed that you don't have to wait much longer for that sticky BFP!

As I said in your journal, so sorry to hear about AF Patrice, but at least it works out with the new job... xx


----------



## mzswizz

yea everything happens for a reason. i think i need to go see my doctor before a bfp comes around but by that time i should already be working so it should all work out.


----------



## Steph32

Hey guys, so this is weird, remember how I said that I ovulated late this cycle? Well, now I don't know what to think cause I started bleeding today, which would be really early for AF... and this was not like a normal AF, I had cramping for about an hour and then noticed I started to bleed (bright red) and it continued lightly for just about another hour... wouldn't call it spotting but it still was very light. So I don't know what's going on with my cycle... I don't think I ovulated, unless I somehow missed it... and I don't think it's AF, I would otherwise be continuing to bleed. But it just stopped. No way I could be pregnant as we didn't BD this cycle. I've had spotting between periods before, rarely, and it would be brown with no cramping... so this is different. My cycles have been sort of regulated for the last several months so I don't know why all of a sudden things are out of whack. Now I don't know if this was CD 1 or what, and I feel like things are all messed up again. I feel like maybe I should have them look inside my uterus after all... it just sucks, just when I think I am ready to start ttc again!


----------



## SpudsMama

I know that some people get spotting when they ovulate... could it be related to that? :shrug: xx


----------



## mzswizz

I'm with Emma. Maybe it's ovulation bleeding?


----------



## Steph32

Ok, I started bleeding more today so I guess it's AF... that means cycle was 29 days instead of the usual 36, but I don't remember ovulating that early in my cycle... either that or I ovulated normal or late and my luteal phase was short. I'll just have to see how next cycle goes...


----------



## mzswizz

steph my cycles are 35 days and I too started AF on cd29 :shrug: I dont know what happened but hopefully when I am able to go to the doctor he can figure out why my body is all over the place when it comes to AF cycles.


----------



## SpudsMama

CD1 again today... I still can't get my head around it. I was convinced that it was my cycle :wacko: xx


----------



## mzswizz

cd5 for me. It happens Emma. I remember when i sooo thought it was my month when AF was 2 weeks late. Maybe every disappointment is for a reason. Atleast now you can use the progesterone cream and see if your theory was right. Im going to the doctor and if the progesterone is what has been keeping me from concieving or carrying full term, then I know i will get the solution to the problem and will be able to concieve. I should've been did this but i guess every disappointment is for a reason. We needed to be more stable financially and with DH new job, we are better off then we were before so Im happy. We wont have to struggle with a child.


----------



## lauraemily17

Hi Steph, maybe you ovulated earlier like I have been?! My cycle seems to be abit odd this month, I had a temp dip today as I do on the day I ovulate and at CD12 the same day I ovulated last month I assumed I would be today however my monitor only picked up high today. The LH line is darker but not quite as dark as it is for a peak usually I've then had ovualtion pains today so don't know what to think now. I'll just have to see what my temp does tomorrow!! Will you be trying again this month?

Patrice - i agree about everything happening for a reason and think that when I finally have a successful pregnancy there will be something about that time which will work out better for us. Hopefully with your DHs new job and yours Patrice it's all falling into place for you!

Emma - :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I have been so excited every morning logging on expecting to see your BFP. I actually checked it from my phone very early this morning with my thermometer stuck in my mouth!! You clearly have a fab doner though and I can't help but think with the ex and the way the donations happened the odds were fstacked against you but not now. Next month is your month. 

On my silly cycles, I might have accidently got myself in with a chance this month, too much alcohol on Saturday :blush: Thought I'd ovulate later than today, won't know for definate for the next few days. Steve recons it's very unlikely as it was far from baby making friendly BD!! I didn't notice very much 'dribble' after though which is usually a sign that it's gone where's it's meant to but I guess maybe there wasn't actually much dribble to start with after a night on the beer!! I've had loads of cm over the past few days, I'm rubbish at telling though if it's fertile or not but I've been very noticeably wet!


----------



## SpudsMama

I agree with you Laura. I don't think I had a chance in hell when I was TTC with ex-FOB. The swimmers would most likely have already died by the time I was inseminating. I think I knew that at the time, I just didn't want to believe it. 

You never know what might happen, you could have a little surprise on your hands now! What would happen if you have conceived, when are you next seeing your doc? xx


----------



## mzswizz

Morning ladies. Well Laura FXed with your chance.

Emma-Yeah you didnt have a chance with ex FOB. Good thing you didnt have a chance too. Everything happens for a reason.

AFM, cd6 and looks like AF will stop today or tonight :happydance: This has been the lightest AF ever and I was soo loving it :rofl: Now she better not come again or else :rofl:


----------



## SpudsMama

I wish mine was light... it's been really heavy these last two days :wacko: xx


----------



## mzswizz

I cant wait until AF leaves so i can go back to dtd with dh and hopefully i will be seeing the doctor soon.


----------



## lauraemily17

How are we all ladies? It's been a while since we've been on this thread.

It's a lovely sunny Sunday morning here and I've just spent it working! At least from my computer at home so I've at least not had to get dressed. Thankfully it's not taken too long as I love lazy Sunday mornings! Steve has been on nights so he's fast asleep but he's off now so I'll be joining him in bed again to wake him up with a bit of BD in a few hours then he's taking me out for a cheeky Sunday cocktail!!

Well ovulation turned out to be Tuesday so although there is still a chance it is a lot less likely now. To be honest, it wouldn't be the best thing to catch this month as my appointment with the specialist won't be until I was around 8 weeks and I don't appear to be able to get that far on my own!! Having said that, knowing there is a teeny chance makes me feel so much happier, I'm back in control, almost!! As I'm now in the 2ww as well next month feels so close and then we can get back at it properly!! :headspin: :happydance:

Interestingly I'm temping again properly this month so I can see what my temps are doing now without the progesterone cream and they are staying pretty low, still high enough to show Ovulation but nowhere near as high as with the progesterone cream, it'll be interesting to see what happens to them over the next week. It's absolutely made me certain I do have a progesterone defficency and I will be using one hell of a lot more cream next month, hopefully then when I see the specialist he'll be able to give me pessaries which are stronger!!


----------



## SpudsMama

I know! It feels like I've been straying from BnB since AF arrived! :dohh:

All sounds good your end Laura, you're sounding a lot more positive than you were this time a couple of weeks ago :thumbup: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Well im doing good on my end. Dh and i have been dtd and its going great :rofl: i cant wait until i go to the doctor so im just anxioisly awaiting to get the go so i can schedule etc. So for now we are just expecting AF to come until i go to the doctor. Even though i did conceive once before, it took more than 3 yrs so i know it will be hard to conceive and carry a pregnancy full term without the doctor's help seeing that i got the elevated FSH problem. So we shall see.


----------



## lauraemily17

Hi Ladies, I am getting so slack at talking on here, it's not intentional I just seem to be so busy. It was Steve's birthday last week and work is insanely busy, I guess that's what I get for going on holiday! 3 more days before I have a well deserved week and a half off and we fly to Vegas, can't wait!! I'm going to have to put in more stupid hours before that though, including this afternoon :(

Patrice - have you been able to book your Dr's appointment yet? I think high FSH means the you'll need some help to imporve quality of eggs, I think something like clomid might help with that. I hope the Dr can give you some help quick so you can get that well deserved :bfp:

Emma - I see you're taking the realxed approach this month, that's a great idea. I m so certain you'll get your :bfp: this month.

Steph - How are you getting on? 

AFM - I'm 12 dpo and not sure what to think. I had a temp spike the past couple of days then it dipped below the coverline today which is usually a sign of AF but she's not here yet, usually I start to get AF pains a few days before or at the very least the night before but I've had nothing other than a little niggle here and there and mainly in my back whereas AF pains usually start low in my pelvis. AF isn't due until Tues either. 

If we had have been TTC properly this month I'd be getting excited but I just can't believe we've caught eggy. After having to try so hard for the previous pregnancies it would be a miracle to catch after 1 very unbaby making friendly BD 3 days before O!!

I'm sure my body is just playing tricks with me and I'll prob find AF next time I go to the loo but I have this feeling I can't shake, a nervous disbeleif that I had the first time I was pregnant. :shrug:


----------



## lauraemily17

I've overlayed this months chart and the first pregnancy one, what do you all recon? 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/32d38f


----------



## SpudsMama

I have to say it looks promising for a BFP Laura, but only time will tell (I know, how annoying :haha:)! xx


----------



## lauraemily17

I hate my body!! Another low temp so definitely can't be pregnant but still no AF. I want to stay a new cycle now as we'll be back to TTC properly, finally!!


----------



## mzswizz

Laura-I didnt set up a doctor's appt yet but hopefully soon though.

CD19 and well 3 more days before OV day. I started taking one a day's women's formula multivitamin on cd16. I will take them throughout my whole cycle and see what happens. Alot has went on. I am awaiting the results for 3 jobs YES THREE JOBS?! That's pretty amazing for me. The jobs are TSA (fed. government), school crossing guard and library aide (county jobs). So they are pretty good jobs I must say. But I really dont want to do the school crossing guard because it has low pay and not enough hours so thats out of the question so Im just waiting to see who will call first TSA or library aide. We are getting our alarm system installed tomorrow so I am happy because of that. Now we can have a peace of mind. DH and I dtd like 3 times within this past weekend. More like once a day which I am okay with. I have noticed that my sex drive is taking a little dip. Im more tired than anything in the day but after taking the multivitamins, I am getting more energy now but it will keep me up very late like around 1-2am so as you can see im not really getting alot of sleep. Well I think I summed up everything.


----------



## lauraemily17

Patrice - Have you narrowed down your job options, having 3 to choose from is amazing!

AFM - I got my appointment for the spcialist on 11th October!!!!!! :headspin: :happydance: :headspin: :happydance: :headspin: :happydance: :headspin: :happydance: I am so so happy, it's the day after I'm due to ovulate as well so hopefully they'll see that it's happend. 

I have also had the results from the blood tests my Dr did before I got my referral, they were for hormones as well as general health and all came back normal :) AF also arrived today so I am now officailly back to TTC again. I feel so much better having some hope again. Just got to hope now that the rest of my results come back with something easy to fix! 

I have kindof written off this year as it took us 4 months to conceive with our monitor the first time but hopeful for early next year, especially as blueberry wasa due on 2nd Jan so it would be really good to fall pregnant around that time!


----------



## mzswizz

Laura I choose between library aide and TSA. Because of the financial gain and both are good jobs. Also Im happy for you that you finally got a date for the specialist yay. Im with you on writing this month off for conceiving a baby. Im thinking next year we will fall pregnant. Hopefully I will be able to bring some good news on scheduling the doctor's appt. For now, Im just waiting until DH say we can schedule the appt. So just patiently waiting for everything to fall into place.


----------



## SpudsMama

Welcome back to TTC Laura! How weird does it feel to love AF turning up because you know your break is over? :haha:

It won't be long until you're updating us on your appointment Patrice :thumbup: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Lets hope its sooner rather than later because time is ticking :haha:


----------



## Steph32

Hi guys, sorry I've been MIA. Been dealing with some family stuff, and I was in San Diego for my grandpa's funeral, so things have been a quite emotional and I've been a bit distracted. I am back to the ttc game, this month I had about 5 days of an LH surge so it was a little difficult to figure out when I was ovulating! I don't even know if that's normal, but when I called my doctor (this was after 4-3 days of the surge) she said that can happen. We dtd when I noticed the first positive, and a few more times within those 5 days. So I'm assuming O already happened and now am in the 2ww. I am vowing not to test early this time, but we'll see. Just want to do everything different than the last 2 times, being obsessed and nervous about it. That can't help! I did find out that my FSH is slightly elevated at 10, but the Dr isn't too concerned about that, we'll see what it's at next month. Still waiting for more results from all my testing, although I'm not stressing about that either. I've been thinking a lot lately about the mind-body connection and how our thoughts are very much a part of this whole process and play a part in whether or not we are successful. Of course we all know this, but sometimes we forget and get so focused on the physiology of things, finding what's wrong so it can be fixed. I came across a few books I want to suggest that have been really eye opening for me. I feel like, yes, I knew this stuff, but sometimes get lost in the whole process and needed to be reminded. Some of you have probably heard of these books, especially the first one about a woman's journey with overcoming infertility. I highly recommend both of them!! And the stories are very uplifting. I'm not a big reader, but I finished Julia's book in just a few days. Great read!

Inconceivable- Julia Indichova
The Mind-Body Fertility Connection- James Schwartz


----------



## SpudsMama

Welcome back Steph, I'm sorry to hear about your Grandpa :hugs: Me and Patrice are both going the stress free route this cycle, and to be fair, it's so much better than the usual obsessing over everything and nothing :thumbup: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Glad to have you back Steph and so sorry to hear about your grandpa :hugs: Just like Emma said, we are taking the stress free route. I have been indulging in chocolates and everything sweet during this tww :blush: Also the only thing i do is take my multivitamin and i have started doing yoga and excersing again so my mind has been off of the tww. I got good news about the doctor, wellllll DH says next paycheck we can schedule for the doctor :happydance: he gets paid this friday so i should be at the doctor's office hopefully next week yay :happydance:


----------



## SpudsMama

I'm with you on the sweets. I haven't bothered at all with anything healthy for days... Oops :blush:


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah same here i havent been on a health kick at all.


----------



## SpudsMama

This thread has gone quiet again :sleep: I really should update in here more often.

I've just this second realised that I'm the only person here who has never had a positive HPT before... When will it be my turn?! :haha: xx


----------



## SLCMommy

Hello Everyone :)

I was married in May, had the IUD before hand and gotten it taken out September 6th, started my period on September 7th, which lasted for 11 days.

Previous to my marriage, I have three small children. I never had any trouble getting pregnant before. Their step-father is great to them, but we really want to have a child of our own. After I was done bleeding, we had unprotected sex a few times when an ovulation calendar said I'd be fertile. This is my first time actually "trying", so I was getting excited. I bought some pregnancy tests that are supposed to be sensitive enough to tell 6 days before your missed period. I took one every day from that point on until yesterday. My DH was telling me to just wait to see if I got my period, but I was excited.

...Today, I got my period. One of my best friends has a very hard time conceiving. She tried five years for her son, and now has been trying for two years with no hint of being pregnant. She told me she feels like this every month, and I cannot imagine the pain woman go through in order to have a child, and the emotional toll it takes. For something that is supposed to be so natural can be so heartbreaking for many. My best friend has told me in the past she's jealous I have three children, but I think now she somewhat feels my pain. Although, I've only tried and not gotten pregnant for one cycle, and I feel incredibly self-centered for feeling so sad about it.

So, now I'm on my menstrual cycle practically in tears for the disappointment. I'm sipping on some peppermint ginger tea. Wondering if the IUD really messed up my fertility like it's been rumored too.

Really looking to make some friends on here and possibly add to facebook if some of you have one. I was going to give diaper clothing and breastfeeding a strong shot. I don't know, even though it's only been one cycle for me it's still rather heartbreaking :(


----------



## SpudsMama

Welcome SLCMommy! :flower:

I know you probably don't want to hear this on CD1, with the witch going at you full pelt, but one cycle is no time at all. Especially if you've just recently finished a form of contraception. Not many people conceive on the first month. 

But you're definitely welcome to join our little group! Good luck and :dust: for cycle number two! :hugs: xx


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hi All,

I'm Bumblebee2408, been TTC#1 for 1 month now! Yay 
Due to Ovulate in 2 days time!!! getting excited having been :sex: early to try and increase chances!! Anyone on here want to be my official TTC Buddy could do with having someone to talk too about everything!!!

:dust: to all 
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SLCMommy

Yeah, I know. One month is nothing compared to what other woman have gone through. I see my best friend struggle month after month. I was never warned that the IUD could temporarily cause infertility. I've read countless woman who have TTC for a year after IUD or longer. I wonder if it's because the uterus lining is so thin? 

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Steph32

Welcome SLCMommy & Bumblee2408!

SLCMommy, just want to tell you that a friend of mine had an IUD taken out when they decided they wanted to start trying for their 2nd, and although it was difficult at first, she ended up pregnant after about 6 months. She was almost to the point where she thought it may not happen for her, and was so overjoyed when she found out she was pregnant. Now that 6 months of time doesn't even matter, and she's got 2 healthy and happy boys. She almost forgets all that time that was spent trying (what seemed like forever at the time)! Just be patient... it may happen very soon or it may not, but time really does go by, and when you do get AF just begin to look forward to your O date and a new cycle of trying. When I had my D&C back in April, and they told me to wait 3 months, I was like, what?!! Seemed like forever away... now here it is, 6 months later, and although I haven't yet had a successful pregnancy, I'm amazed at how fast the time went when I look back.

Bumblebee- GL to you this month! It's always exciting when you get close to ovulation!

I am in my 2ww, going to test in a few days. Wish me luck!


----------



## SLCMommy

Steph - Good Luck & Thank you for your beautiful advice & understanding! PLEASE let us know what your pregnancy test results are in a few days. I'd love to know!!


----------



## mzswizz

Welcome to the new ladies who joined!!!

SLC-i agree with Steph and Emma. I think it will happen for you, it just takes time thats all. I have been ttc for almost 2 yrs now after m/c so i know the pain of getting AF every month. But i know that it will happen all in due time.

Bumble-GL in the 2ww. I am also in the 2ww. I am 10dpo. Only 4 more days before AF suppose to arrive. 

Steph-keep us updated. Af is due on the 13th for me so i got 4 more days. 10dpo and dont want to test unless AF is late. Hoping we start getting more bfps on here again.


----------



## SpudsMama

Good luck for this cycle Bumblebee! :thumbup:

Steph - You're in the same boat as me and Patrice, we're both 10dpo and gearing up for our AF due dates! xx


----------



## SLCMommy

mzswizz & TTC Sept 2010 - what do you two think of the first response "fertility" test in general? Is it just a big waste of money?

mzswizz - I like the names you have picked out.

TTC Sept 2010 - Do you have any names picked out? 

Where are you both at with TTC? TTC Sept 2010 I may be wrong, but are you doing IVF? If so, how is that going?

I sincerely hope just as much as you guys do that AF doesn't arrive for you both!

I'm on AF right now and I feel yucky. Oh well.


----------



## SpudsMama

I've never done the First Response fertility test, but I know that Patrice (mzswizz) has :thumbup:

My names are Phoebe Louise and Samuel Eric :cloud9: 

No, I'm not doing IVF. I'm TTC with a known sperm donor, artificial insemination done at home. It's simpler than it sounds :haha: I've been TTC now for over a year, but I've got to a point where I'm not stressing over everything, I'm just getting my donations every cycle and hoping for the best. There's not much else I can do. 

I really hope you get better luck than we've had SLC :hugs: xx


----------



## Steph32

SLC- I've taken the first response fsh test before, about a year or 2 ago, and mine line turned up somewhat dark so I was kind of worried... but then I forgot about it after reading online that it doesn't have much weight. When I went to the Dr a few weeks ago she tested my fsh again and it was slightly elevated at 10 (for my age- 33)... BUT, she looked at my follicles and said I had a good number so she was surprised that my fsh was elevated. After reading more about it, I've learned that the number can really change month to month, and stress can be really a factor... it's not so much a clear indication of your fertility. Women have also had success with lowering their fsh. I think there are other methods (such as looking at your follicles, looking at your uterine health) that are a more clear indication of your fertility.

Patrice and Emma-- I am somewhere around where you guys are... although I don't know for sure when I ovulated this month-- first time ever that I didn't know. All I know is that it was sometime the week of the 26th (between Mon and Fri) because I got like 4-5 straight days of LH surge. First time ever... weird. So I am somewhere between 9-13 dpo. That's kind of funny how our cycles are synchronized, didn't know that spending so much time together online can do that too! :haha:


----------



## SpudsMama

Steph, you'd be surprised. I don't think there's been more than two or three cycles where Patrice and I were out of sync and we've been talking for nearly 10 months! :wacko: xx


----------



## mzswizz

SLC-Thanks do you have any names picked out? Also i tried the fertility test and my line matched the control line but just like Steph, i didnt pay attention to it. I am going to set up an appt with my doctor to see if tat has anything with the problem of conceiving. 

Steph-just like Emma said we are in synched majority of the time which is soooo cool :haha:


----------



## lauraemily17

Hello Ladies, I am back from the most amazing holiday! I am totally in love with Las Vegas!! I had high hopes before going but it was even better than I expected. I'm falling more and more in love with America as well, I am quite jealous of you both Steph and Patrice living there!!

Welcome SLCMommy and Bumblebee2408, It is still early days for you both but I hope your journey to your BFP short.

I'm completely out of sync with you three, Emma, Patrice and Steph as I ovulated today or will do tomorrow!! My cycles are quite a bit shorter though and even more so since my miscarriages. It is about time for another BFP on this thread and I really hope it's one of you at the least, hopefully it will be all of you though! :D

This is our first month back at TTC and it feels great to be back in the game, so to speak! We are going all out in the :sex: department to try and catch the eggy! I'm hoping being more relaxed as I've not been at work will also help. We'll see though in 2 weeks time! We also have our appointment with the specialist Tuesday afternoon. I'm really looking forard to it and have everything crossed for a an easily fixable problem followed by a sricky Beany!!


----------



## SpudsMama

Some time off is exactly what you've been needing Laura, I'm chuffed to see you so laid back! I've been following your Vegas trip on Facebook :haha: Your helicopter ride through a storm sounded fun! xx


----------



## lauraemily17

OMG I waas terrified! I've been on a helicopter before so I know they're not usually as bumpy! It didn't help being sat at the front next to the pilot, me being a total control freak couldn't stop watching what he was doing! It was definately worth it though and you're right the time off was exactly what I needed, I'm dreading going back to work though but got tomorrow off then only half a day Tueday so it's Wednesday before it'll hit me properly. Going to try really really hard not to let it get to me the way it was before I my hols!

I am very impressed with how you're not symptom spotting. I checked your chart to see how it was looking and you've not even updated that! I almost want to symptom spot for you! I generally try not to obsess too much but I couldn't stop completely! :haha:


----------



## SpudsMama

Quitting temping was a lot easier than I thought it would be. I haven't switched off my 6am alarm though, which was when I'd take my temp and record it on my phone. I don't think I'll do it next cycle either because of having the Persona monitor to keep me in the loop. 

I still notice stuff, but only if it's really strong, IYKWIM? Up until today I hadn't noticed a thing, but this evening I had some strong cramps. I don't go mad and google everything, and I don't record anything on charting websites. I just shrug them off and forget about them... xx


----------



## lauraemily17

That's kindof how I was when I got my first BFP. I was still charting though but I was so certain I wasn't pregnant I shrugged off any symptom. Even when I was a couple of days late and getting implantation bleeding I was convinced it was just the beginings of AF! I have to say it was a nicer way of finding out than the second time when I got a BFP earlier and had scrutinised every symptom!

I think at least for this first month TTC again I'll be scrutinising again, wont be able to help myself with our desperation to get pregnant again. My DH is already referring to things in a month time and me being pregnant! I keep telling him not to get his hopes up but he just can't help it which then gets my hopes up!!

Is the Persona monitor the one you have attached to you day and night which monitors your temperature snf identifies your 2 most fertile days?


----------



## SpudsMama

No, the Persona monitor is very similar to the Clearblue one I think. You pee on the sticks and it glows red if you're fertile and green if you're not fertile. I think it pinpoints ov day as well but I'm not entirely sure. I'll be using the Clearblue digi OPK's for the first couple of cycles that I'm using the monitor anyway, just to make sure they match up. 

I wouldn't be surprised if you obsess this cycle, because I remember how I was last month when I finished my break. It's like it's all new and exciting again :haha: xx


----------



## Steph32

Hey welcome back Laura! Glad you had a nice trip! Sometimes that is just what is needed to forget about babies for a a little while, then start fresh again. Funny, you say you are a bit jealous of us living in America, I actually love the UK! I studied abroad in London for about 4 months in '99. I loved all the history, and it was actually the first time I had seen snow fall! (We don't get snow in California, only if you go to Lake Tahoe). I love the sunny weather we get, don't get me wrong, but sometimes I would love to see the change of seasons like in other parts of the US. I'm a Cali girl, born and raised!

You mention symptom spotting, and you're right, it is sooo hard not to! This is actually the first time I'm not trying to get obsessed with every symptom (but there ARE symptoms and it's kind of exciting... don't want to get carried away with it though)... in the past I would have tested already but I am waiting a bit this time. And, I don't want to get disappointed with a chemical again. But I don't want to think like that... it's NOT going to happen!!


----------



## SLCMommy

TTC sept - Your baby names are SO cute! I absolutely ADORE them!! :) Please don't be offended by my questions, as they are just to educate me on your ways to TTC. What exactly do you use to put the sperm in you? How does the sperm stay alive? Like, does he just do it in a cup? And, curious, have you ever wondered about having intercourse with him just for the sake of having the sperm being able to swim as soon as they come out? Just wondering if that is a possible suggestion to help you out? :/ let me know!

mzswizz - My DH likes Felix Owen for a boy. I'm not thrilled about "Felix". I like the name Elliot, Emory, & Liam. Perhaps I could convince him to use Felix as a middle name. For a girl, I don't have a set name in mind but I really like the names Natalie, Seri, Sophia "sophie"...ugh, I don't know... lol!

lauraemily - I live about five hours north of Las Vegas. Love it!!


----------



## SpudsMama

SLC - Ask whatever you want, I don't mind :flower: I'll just run through the process, if that's easier:

- The donor ejaculates into a sterile, airtight sample pot.
- Within a couple of minutes he'll hand it to me (in a different room obviously) and I'll pour the semen into an Instead Softcup (google them, they're brilliant!) and insert. The cup holds the sperm right up against my cervix and prevents any leakage.
- I can try to have an orgasm to "suck up" the swimmers, but it doesn't happen every single time. It's not necessary to get pregnant anyway. 
- Then, I'll lie on the bed with my bum propped up on pillows for 30 minutes to let gravity do it's job. 

I would never contemplate having sex with the donor for three reasons:

1) I'm asexual - I don't have sex and I don't think I'd be able to get my head around it. 
2) My donor is in a long term relationship with two young children, so it's not something he would ever go for. 
3) Having sex with your sperm donor can really mess things up in the long term. They can start to feel more attached to the child (if you conceive), which isn't something many recipients and/or donors want. But by just "doing it" into a cup, there's not much he can get attached to. It's a clinical process to him.

I hope that helps :thumbup: xx


----------



## SLCMommy

TTC - That makes total sense. You know, I wouldn't mind my husband being a sperm donor for a great woman just for the purpose to have a child. I actually think that's beautiful :) And I understand about the sex/physical part... a guy might become totally attached to the child if he was there when his little guys swam up. Baby dust!!!


----------



## mzswizz

Laura-Glad to see you're back and enjoyed your trip. I love Florida because of the beach weather and all but I would love to travel and explore. DH has family in Jamaica and England so most definately have to go there. I mean I am a Miami girl born and raised but I would to see new exciting places once in awhile.

SLC-I love the boy names especially Liam. I dont know why it just grows on me :haha: DH and I picked out Pierce Elijah because 1) Pierce is the name of an actor who plays James Bond and DH LOVES James Bond movies so he thinks its like an adventurous name :haha: and 2) We LOVE the name Elijah which also means like protector for God or soldier for God i think it means sodier for God but any who its nice :haha: and the girls names we picked out also. There's really no meaning its just it grew on us.

Steph-I agree, change is nice because in Florida when its winter time it only gets cool. So thats the downfall.

Emma-Can you believe it 11dpo already. Time is just flying on by I say.

AFM, will be going to the doctor in November so yay happy about that. Also, got me a new car battery so yay about that too. And am just awaiting the arrival of the Library Aide interview on the 17th which is coming so quickly now so that means that I will be at the doctor's office in no time YAY :happydance:


----------



## SpudsMama

Pierce Brosnan is all well and good in James Bond, but have you seen him sing in Mamma Mia?! Oh dear... :haha: xx


----------



## mzswizz

I havent seen Mamma Mia completely. I always catch it like in the middle or close to the end :dohh: Just reminded me I need to watch that movie.


----------



## Steph32

Well I found some extra hpt's laying around and got impatient so decided to test this morning on a whim! It's like an addiction! Anyway, good news! :bfp:!!!! :happydance: I think I'm like 12 dpo. Still early, and I know that I don't have a problem getting pregnant, just staying pregnant. So wish me luck that this one sticks! I know it will, it has to!!


----------



## SpudsMama

Oh my God Steph, congratulations! This one will definitely stick, you're right, it just has to! :hugs: xx


----------



## mzswizz

yay :happydance: Congrats Steph. So happy for you


----------



## eoinandconor

Hi everyone i hope you don't mind me jumping on this tread, i usually chat on the ttw thread , but af got me again for the 4th month, feel really down in the dumps tonight thinking about it.. we got our timing right i just don't know what else to try :(

How long has everyone else been trying? I already have 2 little sons they are so great and sooo much fun they are 4 years and 3 years old really time for another, i feel wasy with both my sons, dunno whats up this time, anyone else ttc for baby number 3?

I'm Laura btw xxxx 

ps congratulations Steph :D look after yourself xxx


----------



## SpudsMama

Ooooh, we've got two Laura's now then! :haha: Welcome! :flower:

I've heard that, even with perfect timing around ovulation, there's still only a 20-30% chance of pregnancy, so don't get too down in the dumps. It'll happen soon enough :hugs: 

I'm only TTC for my first at the moment, and it's been over a year now. I can't remember exactly how long it's been, but I have a ticker down below :thumbup: xx


----------



## eoinandconor

:D are you Laura aswell then? how old are you? im 28 

im laughing at myself i wrote in the last post, feel wasy with both my sons, haha meant to say fell easy with both my sons, first month trying with both of them, i was spoilt!! 
Number 3 is proving alot harder to catch... aw babes 1 year and 1 month trying , how you feeling.. have you been to see Doc? 4 months feels like forever , that must be so hard going.. everyone around me are falling pregnant without trying P'ing me off :D


----------



## SLCMommy

TTC Sept 2010 said:


> Pierce Brosnan is all well and good in James Bond, but have you seen him sing in Mamma Mia?! Oh dear... :haha: xx

Never seen Mamma Mia. :wacko: I'm so late when it comes to movies...
...Is it good?


----------



## SLCMommy

eoinandconor said:


> Hi everyone i hope you don't mind me jumping on this tread, i usually chat on the ttw thread , but af got me again for the 4th month, feel really down in the dumps tonight thinking about it.. we got our timing right i just don't know what else to try :(
> 
> How long has everyone else been trying? I already have 2 little sons they are so great and sooo much fun they are 4 years and 3 years old really time for another, i feel wasy with both my sons, dunno whats up this time, anyone else ttc for baby number 3?
> 
> I'm Laura btw xxxx
> 
> ps congratulations Steph :D look after yourself xxx


Hey there! Welcome!! :wohoo:


----------



## SLCMommy

Steph32 said:


> Well I found some extra hpt's laying around and got impatient so decided to test this morning on a whim! It's like an addiction! Anyway, good news! :bfp:!!!! :happydance: I think I'm like 12 dpo. Still early, and I know that I don't have a problem getting pregnant, just staying pregnant. So wish me luck that this one sticks! I know it will, it has to!!

Oh, Yay! What fabulous news!!! :happydance:

What a great way to find out, huh? Just randomly! I love moments like that!! Keep us updated! If it sticks after the 12th week - mosey on over to the 2nd trimester forum, you lucky duck!! :hug:

To everyone else, I hope we all can join Steph in the other forum sooner than later! Especially those who have been trying longer! ( And, I am in no way disregarding how the newer TTC woman feel either! )

:dust:
TO ALL! :)


----------



## Steph32

Thanks everyone. After my experience, I won't really feel out of the woods until after the 12th week! Even then, there is always something to worry about. But I'm trying to relax, and doing a better job of it than the last time. I will just take it day by day. Hope to see more bfp's on this thread very soon! You know, what's funny is I went to my fertility doc's office today and she said she had been getting so many calls from her patients with the news that they're pregnant! So I'm hoping this is the season?? :winkwink:


----------



## Steph32

SLC, do you have 3 boys? How old are they all?


----------



## Steph32

For those on Facebook, can you msg me your names so I can look for you? Emma, I tried to look for you but there are so many Emma Marshall's!


----------



## SLCMommy

Steph - if you don't mind asking, where in Cali do you live? Pretty neat that there is only one state between us! :)


----------



## SLCMommy

Steph -I have one girl and two boys. My girl, Haylie Elizabeth, is 6 years, Carter James is 4 years & Joshua Michael is 3 years. Although Haylie & Carter's birthday are both next month. Although, my husband has no biological children.


----------



## SpudsMama

Steph, I'll PM you my email address and you can search for me that way :flower:

Laura - No, my name's Emma, but there's another Laura on this thread (lauraemily17 is her username) :thumbup: 

SLCMommy - Mammia Mia is _so_ bad, but to be fair it's not my kind of film. It did really well when it first came out so maybe you'll like it :shrug:

AFM, 12dpo and trying to decide whether to test tomorrow or leave it until Thursday... decisions, decisions :haha: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Welcome new Laura!!!! My name is Patrice and I have been ttc for 17 months after m/c so far. 

Emma-Im thinking that also :haha: AF is due on thursday for me so im thinking i should wait until Thursday.

Steph-Thats the way to go...being laid back about the situation is good because thats all you can do.


----------



## lauraemily17

I'm normal!!!! :headspin: :happydance: :headspin: :happydance: :headspin: :happydance: :headspin: :happydance: :headspin: :happydance:

Just got back from the hospital and my tests all came back good. I had a scan done and my womb was very healthy and so were my ovaries, he could also see the dominant ovary and confirmed I have very recently ovulated or will do very soon. I was due to ovulate Sunday or Monday. My consultant is a Professor who heads up the recurrent miscarriage clinic he is just lovely!! He rates my chances of my next pregnancy being normal the same as someone who has never had a miscarrige. I will also have scans every 2 weeks from 5 weeks when I am next pregnant to keep an eye on things and to reassure us. I am over the moon. I thought I'd be gutted if there was nothing wrong as I wanted a reason for the pain but the Dr has really reassured me. Just got to catch the eggy again now!!

Steph congrats on your BFP :hugs: so pleased for you :D I really really hope it's a sticky one this time. I'll pm you my email address so you can find me on facebook.

Hi there to all the new ladies. A bit of background to me. My name is Laura and I am 29 (hit the dreaded 30 in March!) My DH is also 29 We have also been TTC since Sept 2010 just before we got married. I have suffered 2 miscarriages and had to take a break while some tests were ran but I am now back at it and hoping to catch the eggy soon and have a healthy pregnancy, 3rd time lucky!!

Emma - You know if it was me I would have already taken about 5 tests!!


----------



## SpudsMama

LOL Laura, that first sentence made me laugh! :rofl: I'm glad to hear that you're "normal" :happydance:

I'm trying to be better about testing this cycle because I'm not using IC's, they're all big brands (Clearblue and FRER)... i.e. expensive :haha: xx


----------



## mzswizz

:happydance: yay happy that you're tests came back normal.


----------



## lauraemily17

That's a good idea! I have been known to spend rather a lot of money on big brand tests in a month! My DH bought me a pack of 25 ICs so I don't do it again!! Hopefully I'll be using them soon!! :D


----------



## SpudsMama

No, you _will_ be using them soon :winkwink: xx


----------



## mzswizz

i have no tests and I think that is a good thing :haha:


----------



## SLCMommy

TTC Sept - Musicals are not my thing either. I'm definitely more of a horror buff myself. :loopy:

So, I guess I have to have a biopsy done in the beginning of November because I had a pap that came back abnormal. Has anyone on here had a cervical biopsy before for suspicious & possible cancer cells? Another bump in the road it feels like. If my biopsy comes back with less than good news, my TTC will have to be on hold until whatever needs to be done medically gets done. :cry: So right now I'm not sure if I should TTC this month or not. I want too, & probably still will and I'm thinking even if I was to get PG i'd be so newly pregnancy that a biopsy on my cervix wouldn't harm that child in that retrospect. If it HAS to be our last child, than I guess there is nothing more I can do about it. I don't want to think of the negatives or THAT far ahead....who knows, everything could turn out okay. All I was told was to take two ibuprofen before I head to the midwife's office and if I don't have any, not too worry because they will have some I can take when I check in. If you are religious at all, please pray that nothing alarming shows up on my biopsy. I've got three kids who need a healthy mama, and we moved across the country so it's basically just me & DH (well, his in-laws) but nobody on my side. I can't be sick right now! lol

Anywho, it's 9:00 AM over here in the western part of the United States!


----------



## SpudsMama

I hope everything comes back fine with the biopsy SLC! I've never had anything like that but my Mom's been in the same position, a few years ago now. I was only little so I don't know the minor details, but she's fine now. I'm sure you won't have the same problem as she had though :hugs: xx


----------



## SpudsMama

As for whether you'll TTC or not, maybe you could relax on that front this cycle? Still BD, but don't make the effort to time it around ovulation... so you could still get pregnant, you're just not stressing about it :thumbup: xx


----------



## SLCMommy

TTC Sept 2010 said:


> As for whether you'll TTC or not, maybe you could relax on that front this cycle? Still BD, but don't make the effort to time it around ovulation... so you could still get pregnant, you're just not stressing about it :thumbup: xx

Thank you for the advice. I think that was smart advice, too. I should probably just take things by ear. I should probably focus more on my health at this point. This month DH will just get lucky a few times & whatever happens, happens! LOL


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah I agree with Emma. Just relax. I'll say a prayer for you and hope everything will be okay. Don't worry everything will fall into place when it is suppose to happen.


----------



## lauraemily17

I also agree with Emma and Patrice, take it easy this month TTC wise and concentrate on your health. Trust me, after 3 months of an enforced break I know how hard it is but it was for the best.

I have known people to have abnormal cells however health care is different in England, they needed the pap redone a few times and never needed treatment, I don't think it's that uncommon to get abnormal cells which turn out to be nothing. You only have a biopsy in England if you have 2 consecutive abnormal paps. This happened to one of my Mums friends and she needed laser surgery which got rid of all the abnormal cells and has never had a problem since.


----------



## SLCMommy

lauraemily17 said:


> I also agree with Emma and Patrice, take it easy this month TTC wise and concentrate on your health. Trust me, after 3 months of an enforced break I know how hard it is but it was for the best.
> 
> I have known people to have abnormal cells however health care is different in England, they needed the pap redone a few times and never needed treatment, I don't think it's that uncommon to get abnormal cells which turn out to be nothing. You only have a biopsy in England if you have 2 consecutive abnormal paps. This happened to one of my Mums friends and she needed laser surgery which got rid of all the abnormal cells and has never had a problem since.

Thanks everyone :)


----------



## eoinandconor

You lot are so friendly :)

Hiya everyone Laura, Emma and Patrice :)

Laura in 28 will be 29 in March ekkk! what date in March are you, and where in England are you? my Hubby is English, we lived there for 8 years and both my boys were born there ? are you ttc for baba number 1? 

Ive been trying for baba number 3 since July.. 

How long has everone else been trying? do any of you girls chart, or use opks?

I usually use opk ... Hubby works away from home through the week so its been hard to dtd around Ovulation times, i'm hoping this is the reason we havent caught the eggy yet, He has got a new job in Ireland and is home for good at the end of this month.. sooo Happy :)

My cycles are pretty regular so i dunno whats up with me, think i need to loose a few pounds too, ive started the gym! god i hate exercise!! :)

Emma when are you gonna test? im a poas freak haha 

hope everyone is fine and we all get our BFP really really soon x


----------



## SpudsMama

I'm going to test on Friday (15dpo) if the witch hasn't already caught up with me! She's due anytime from today. 

I usally chart my temps and CM, but have been very laid back this cycle and not bothered with them. I'll probably go back to it next cycle though seeing as I've paid for VIP membership on FF. I also use OPK's, the Clearblue Digital brand, with the smiley faces. I stress myself out with the cheapie kind :blush: From next cycle, I'll also be using the Persona monitor too, which is similar to the Clearblue Fertility Monitor. I'm going all out! :haha: xx


----------



## SLCMommy

All of you from the UK and surrounding areas... I bet ya'll just have the most darling accents! :smug:

Oh, TTC Sept - baby dust, baby dust, baby dust! Good luck on Friday! I love the Clearblue brand too, but my favorite is First Response. Do you have First Response over in the UK? I'm confused...do you call your AF a witch? :witch: LOL! I've never really heard of anyone calling their AF a witch before! That's cute!! :rofl: I have to tell my best friend, who is also TTC #2. She thinks she got lucky this month, but "thinking/feeling" you got lucky are very different from getting the BFP. She's been TTC #2 for two years.

:dust: to all! ;)


----------



## SpudsMama

SLC - Pretty much everyone on BnB calls AF the witch :haha: Yeah, we have First Response too :thumbup: xx


----------



## lauraemily17

Hi Laura

My birthday is 1st March, when's yours? I live in Leicester in the midlands. It's ok but I'd rather live somewhere warmer!! Where abouts did you live in England?

I am trying for number 1, I use a clearblue fertility monitor. Only tied OPKs one month but didn't get on with them, the monitor makes it easy!! I also temp but it's really not working for me this month, I'm still jet lagged so I'm not sleeping properly and it's properly messing up my temps! Took us 4 months from when I started using the CBFM last time so hoping it won't take any longer this time, if it takes the full 4 months that'll make a January BFP and a baby due around DH's 30th bday, he's not too impressed at the thought of that!! :haha: My first angel was due on 2nd Jan so I'd really like a BFP before then which means it prob won't happen!!

That's great that your DH is back working near home soon, lots more BD to catch the eggy!! Love your pic, how old are your boys?


----------



## Steph32

SLC- I'll be praying for you, I hope that everything turns out okay and that it's really nothing :hugs: To answer your question, I live in Northern CA, near San Jose. Are you familiar with the area?

Emma- So AF is due today and hasn't come yet! I'm getting anxious for you to test, please let us know!

Patrice- How are you? Have you tested yet??

I'm still hanging on, got my hcg and progesterone tested when I got my bfp and everything looked good, getting retested today so we'll see!

Feeling very sick already, but I know it's a good thing!


----------



## SpudsMama

Sounds good to me Steph! This is your forever baby, I'm sure of it :baby: AF isn't technically late until I hit CD34 (Saturday) because my longest cycle for the last few months was 33 days. The shortest was 30 days which is why AF could turn up any day from now. 

Laura, I have a feeling that this will be your month! I don't know why, but I always try to follow my instincts :flower:

This is going to sound so soppy, but I'm really glad that this thread has picked up again. It went very quiet for a while... xx


----------



## lauraemily17

Thanks Emma. Tbh I'm not so sure, it would be another case of too good to be true & that ended badly last time. U do hope it's soon though. 

It would be great to see you & Patrice with a BFP soon, it's been too long now for you both & you deserve it so much. 

I'm loving the new format, it's now comes up in a mobile version on my phone so it's loads easier to write posts! :D although I've just found you can't review what you've written before posting so expect spelling and grammar mistakes from me!! :haha:


----------



## SpudsMama

I like the new format as well. I'll have to try it out on my phone (Samsung Monte, I need an upgrade!) because I could Google search BnB threads before but I couldn't log in or post.

Thanks Laura :hugs: I just want to see a second line on a test, I've not had one yet! :dohh: xx


----------



## SLCMommy

Steph - I've never been to California. How north? As north as Redding? I'm sorry that you are not feeling well, but your right... that IS a good thing! 

All of you UK girls make me want to take a trip across the lovely pond.

-Do any of you ladies know if it's harder to get a BFP with a longer cycle verses a shorter cycle? Recently, my cycle is 31 days. Maybe it doesn't matter, just I am just curious.


----------



## Steph32

SLC (Do you mind if I use your real name on here)?- I don't think the length of your cycle matters, as long as your luteal phase 12+ days so it will sustain the pregnancy. It depends when you are ovulating, not the total length of your cycle. Also, if you're ovulating REALLY late, I'm talking CD25+... there is the chance that the egg isn't of great quality... at least that's what I heard, and my doctor mentioned there is a connection btw late ovulation and miscarriage. Your cycle of 31 days is soooo completely normal anyway, so it really wouldn't matter as far as getting your bfp. My cycles have ranged from 29-36+ days and I've gotten pregnant on both short cycles and longer cycles.


----------



## SLCMommy

Steph - You can use my first name :) Everyone, I'm Ashley. If there is another Ashley that is on here, or comes on, feel free to call me Ashley Marie.

Okay...I was just wondering. Thanks for the answer!

My AF has been acting on it's good behavior this cycle (In the past it's usually REALLY heavy...ugh, just not fun to deal with) :nope:

This cycle though has made me feel pretty fatigued, blah!
DH took next weekend off from work, thinking it was our 6th month wedding anniversary....& it's not (it's next month). I'm not mad, I just laughed. Hey, at least he tried, right?! LOL...Typical man! :rofl: Also comes from the same man that proposed to me with the WEDDING band, and when I told him that he proposed with the wrong ring, he said "No! Your just saying that because you want the diamond!"... until I made him google "wedding bands" and he learned for himself that you propose with the "engagement" ring. :haha: What a dork. He is SO embarrassed about it to this day, he refuses to let me joke about it with him. Anyways, I am actually ovulating that specific weekend (not this weekend, but the next) so he already knows there will be a lot of :sex::spermy: going on. His attitude about that seems chipper!...who would of thought? :happydance:

-Ashley, SLC.


----------



## lauraemily17

Not sure what is going on with my cycle this month. After my Dr confirming ovulation had or was about to happen on Tues I still haven't had a temp shift, it was 36.30 this morning, a proper pre o temp. I actually slept properly as well last night so can't be the jet lag. I'm wondering whether I never actually ovulated now but my cm has gone creamy suggesting I have?! Maybe I should write off tempting for this month & see what happens. 

Steph - your little boy is so cute. You must be 1 proud Mum!


----------



## SpudsMama

Laura - If I were you, I'd scrap temping just for this cycle. If a scan showed ovulation was imminent, and your CM has changed, plus you've been jet lagged for a few days, everything is stacked against temping. I'll be starting to temp again on CD1 as well, because I paid for a VIP membership on FF and I don't think I should waste my money :haha:

AFM, my gut instinct is still saying AF and I _think_ she might come today, I can't be sure. I took my temp at 4am this morning (I randomly woke up) and it was 36.14, definitely a low pre ov temp. Then I took it again at 9am, and it was 36.48, a post ov temp for me, but on the low side. I can't see myself being pregnant... xx


----------



## mzswizz

Well I see you ladies have been pretty busy sooo let me update :haha:

Steph-Ok im on cd36/14dpo. So AF suppose to arrive today so im just awaiting the arrival even though I am super tempted to go buy a test just because I think it should be a prize for being carefree this cycle :rofl:

Emma-I agree. Im happy that the thread picked up again because this was the original thread that brought us all together. We cant just abandon it :dohh:. And I see we both are just patiently waiting for AF. Even though sub consciously Im saying come now or forever hold your piece :rofl: 

Laura E.-Thanks im hoping to get a bfp too. Its been 18 going on 19 months already of no bfp. Wow time really does fly.

Ashley-Welcome even though I welcomed you already :haha: Now I can say Welcome Ashley instead of your username yay :haha:

AFM, next weekend im going to a spa resort with my friend and her mom so as you can tell thats why Im so anxiously waiting for the arrival of AF because i dont want that witch to ruin my weekend. Because I would kick and scream til the end :haha: But this cycle. I have no symptoms whatsoever of any kind so I dont know if thats good or bad. I didnt even get sharp ovarian pains this time which is shocking as you all know because I get them every month. So we shall see. I am thinking about going to the store though maybe I mean if I do test I did hold my wee in for 3 hours or more so it should be accurate :haha:


----------



## lauraemily17

A spa weekend, very nice Patrice. Hopefully it'll be you and a beany going! No symptoms was a good sign for me so fingers crossed!! 

I think you're right about the temping Em. A close friend of mine has recently had a baby & she had a hard time conceiving, she had a mc and took about 3 years to conceive this baby. In the end she threw everything in the cupboard and forgot about TTC then got pregnant! She thinks I should do the same but not sure I could bare to be parted from my monitor!! :haha:


----------



## SLCMommy

A spa weekend...that sounds SO relaxing...

Emma - Let me know if AF comes....XX fingers for you!


----------



## mzswizz

Laura- Im hoping so too but you never know. As of now, Im only getting cm but that can change any given minute. So just making sure Im prepared if she does just magically appear. Also I have never been to a spa resort before so this is going to be exciting.

Ashley-I know it does sound relaxing. But i dont know how Im going to be able to depart from DH. I think a weekend getaway is something well needed since we are inseperable 24/7 unless he is at work.


----------



## SLCMommy

mzswizz said:


> Laura- Im hoping so too but you never know. As of now, Im only getting cm but that can change any given minute. So just making sure Im prepared if she does just magically appear. Also I have never been to a spa resort before so this is going to be exciting.
> 
> Ashley-I know it does sound relaxing. But i dont know how Im going to be able to depart from DH. I think a weekend getaway is something well needed since we are inseperable 24/7 unless he is at work.

awww...too cute! :hugs: have fun and relax at the spa, you deserve it!! ;)


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks. Well right now i am making salmon and rice for dinner before DH gets home. Soooo there isnt a sign of the witch YET. Now i know that i was late whenever i took the cod liver oil but when i stopped taking them, my cycles were very short. I havent had a late period since i think June. We shall see how tomorrow. As a matter of fact, i dont even having cramping at all. I feel like im everywhere in my cycle except actually HAVING the witch land. Hmm negatve hpt this morning so really dont know what to think. Also checked my cervix and its very high because i can reach it and all i had was lots of cm and its soft what the heck is going on here. I know the last time i thought i was going to get a bfp it was dry and low now its super moist, white cm (lots of it), very soft and high. Ugh not going to google nothing just wait it out Patrice.


----------



## SLCMommy

mzswizz said:


> Thanks. Well right now i am making salmon and rice for dinner before DH gets home. Soooo there isnt a sign of the witch YET. Now i know that i was late whenever i took the cod liver oil but when i stopped taking them, my cycles were very short. I havent had a late period since i think June. We shall see how tomorrow. As a matter of fact, i dont even having cramping at all. I feel like im everywhere in my cycle except actually HAVING the witch land. Hmm negatve hpt this morning so really dont know what to think. Also checked my cervix and its very high because i can reach it and all i had was lots of cm and its soft what the heck is going on here. I know the last time i thought i was going to get a bfp it was dry and low now its super moist, white cm (lots of it), very soft and high. Ugh not going to google nothing just wait it out Patrice.

Aww, Patrice. I can feel your desire to have a child, expected at the possibility of a bfp & the frustration of infertility all in this post. Your heart is worn by now, but don't let it get you down & don't give up. I know you had a BFN this morning but wait a few days if it hasn't came yet and test again. Please let us know.


----------



## SLCMommy

* PRAYER REQUESTS*

 I am taking prayer requests for those who would like prayer for a BFP from a Christian point of view. I'd rather take requests than accidentally offend someone by praying for someone of a different faith or an atheist. I want to respect everyone! I love to pray and so if you would like me to pray for a BFP & health pregnancy, let me know & I will sincerely say a prayer that the next time you test, it will be a BFP. Let me know :)


----------



## katertots

Hi everyone!!!!! LTNS! How is everyone?


----------



## Steph32

Laura- Aww thanks! Yes Nicholas is such a joy. He is what keeps me going through all these ups and downs! Anyhow, as far as your confusing cycle I would keep BD'ing just in case you haven't ovulated yet, but scrap with trying to track this cycle and just wait until AF shows (or doesn't show!)

Ashley- That is so very sweet of you to be thinking of all of us by offering prayer requests. I would love if you said a prayer for me that I will have a healthy pregnancy! :flower: :hugs:

Patrice- Enjoy your spa day! Sounds so nice right now. Try to do as many of these as you can before having kids :winkwink: Still waiting for AF? You're 14 or 15 dpo right? And the hpt was negative... hmm.. cause the high and soft cervix with lots of cm are def signs of pregnancy. That's what I had this bfp cycle! I can tell you though, that one time I didn't get my positive result until like 18 dpo so it happens!

Emma- Any news?


----------



## SpudsMama

Welcome back Katertots! :hugs:

15dpo now and I'm starting to cramp and had brown spotting this morning. It's looking like today is CD1 for me :dohh: xx


----------



## anti

Emma Im gutted for you! :( Was so hoping this was your month! Next cycle is definately yours. It'll be yout third cycle with TC so Im sure it'll work!


----------



## SpudsMama

I hope so! He's always managed to help a woman conceive within three months, I really don't want to be the exception and still be getting donations several months down the line :dohh: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-thanks for the PMA and i would love for you to say a prayer for dh and i that we will some day have a bundle of joy in our arms. BTW, im also christian too. So we have something in common. 

Steph-yes i am on 15dpo today and AF still isnt here. Nothing bt cm so far but that can all change as the day is passing on by. Cd37 and 15dpo today. You gave me hope thanks. 

Emma-oh no she wasnt suppose to come. I think we shouldve sent her the memo via email instead of using the postal service to tell her not to come. She probably didnt get it :haha: you know they always say third time's a charm.

Kater-welcome back!!! So happy to have you back with us.


----------



## SLCMommy

Emma - I'm sorry :( I really want a bun in your oven for you. :hugs: Lots of baby dust headed your way!

Prayers have been prayed with my whole heart. 

-Ashley


----------



## SLCMommy

mzswizz said:


> Ashley-thanks for the PMA and i would love for you to say a prayer for dh and i that we will some day have a bundle of joy in our arms. BTW, im also christian too. So we have something in common.
> 
> Steph-yes i am on 15dpo today and AF still isnt here. Nothing bt cm so far but that can all change as the day is passing on by. Cd37 and 15dpo today. You gave me hope thanks.
> 
> Emma-oh no she wasnt suppose to come. I think we shouldve sent her the memo via email instead of using the postal service to tell her not to come. She probably didnt get it :haha: you know they always say third time's a charm.
> 
> Kater-welcome back!!! So happy to have you back with us.


When I was praying for you [-o&lt; I got the feeling like God was telling me when you become a parent, it will be to a baby girl. :pink: Now, I don't claim to a prophet and I'm not a psychic. Wouldn't go as far as to call it a "revelation" of some sort - but it's just the feeling I got that God was trying to tell me. That you will someday parent an infant girl. Take it or leave it, it's up to you. The reason why I say "parent" is because when I pray for people I absolutely never add things in. When I was praying for you all I felt was "it's a girl, it's a girl" if that means anything!

Again, take it or leave it! :) At least God got the message! haha ;)

baby dust!!!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Ashley. DH and I always thought we will have a girl first. We always had dreams about girls so maybe thats a sign.


----------



## katertots

Thanks ladies. Hope your feeling okay today TTC Sept and if its CD1 then so be it, ONTO THE NEXY CYCLE WE GO!!!! :D

Right there with you Sept, I messed up on my cd and forgot what day it was and missed ov. Ugh, then we had a death in the family so thats def taken us out. Its okay, I will enjoy my 2 weeks and move onto the next cycle.


----------



## mzswizz

Kater-sorry to hear that. Atleast you still got PMA.


AFM, still no sign kf AF. 2 days late so far.


----------



## SLCMommy

mzswizz - Really?! No AF yet?! :test:! XX crossed for you that you get a :bfp:
:dust: Let us know what the results are after you test!

Emma- How are you doing? Someone else wrote it, but i'll write it too since I've been thinking about you...did AF come? *xxfingers* for you.


----------



## mzswizz

Yes Ashley no AF as of yet. I will test when i get back home because i am at my parents house right now. Emma has her AF but is optimistic about the next cycle. I dont know but i feel it will be a BFN. I guess i dont want to disappoint myself but who cares :haha: i will just test to figure out whats going on. Will keep you ladies posted.


----------



## Steph32

Patrice- I agree, test again!! I know you got a bfn a few days ago, but you never know! 

Emma- So sorry AF came... onto a new cycle though, I really believe that 3rd time's the charm! Positive thoughts for you this month.

Ashley- How are you? Saw your FB status this morning so just wanted to check on you!

AFM I'm sleeping pretty crappy, waking up at least 6 times at night with stomach issues, seems like nothing I eat agrees with me. Def almost like an IBS type of thing. Hope it's temporary!

I'm using the mobile site, even though it's easier to write now, it doesn't have an advanced reply option to let me do emoticons!


----------



## Steph32

Oh and Patrice, you are sure you ovulated when you did right? If so, then there really should be any other reason why you'd be late, because the LP doesn't change month to month. Not trying to get your hopes up, but if your LP is always 14dpo, that never varies by more than a day or so!


----------



## Steph32

Ashley, that's interesting that today is Pregnany Loss Remembrance Day. I didn't know that. With my first pregnancy that I lost, today was supposed to be my due date. So it's kind of bittersweet that I got my bfp the same month.


----------



## SpudsMama

You say that Steph, but up until recently, my LP always seemed to vary, I've never known why :shrug: The last two cycles have been 14 day LP's though, so that's good :happydance: 

Yep, AF turned up yesterday, albeit very light. I actually got my hopes up thinking it was a breakthrough bleed, but it came in full force this morning :dohh: I'm ok though, looking forward to this cycle! 

Patrice - 2 days late! Fingers crossed that this is it! 

I hope everyone else is good :hugs: xx


----------



## SLCMommy

Patrice - *xxfingers* let us know!

Steph - One of my SIL is being a :witch: (and not the bloody kind, haha) well...bloody is American terms.. ;) She stated that the only reason why DH and I do nice things for each other is because we are in our "honeymoon" stage. (We got married in May). Okay, so might be blowing it out of proportion and might be ultra sensitive or something, but that really offended me for some reason. I feel like her saying that, she was making DH and I's feeling towards one another invalid. When I tried telling her how I felt, her response was "I guess I offended you" rather than "I'm sorry if I offended you". *shakes head* grrr. I feel like she's jealous because her and her DH (who is the older brother of my DH) isn't sweet to her. She made comments like "Oh, wait until you've been married for ten years" etc... I don't know, she just makes me livid. :devil: I think it's more from the fact she is saying stuff like this, after I have given her a baby shower this summer, babysat her children, cleaned her house, including doing laundry and cleaning up after her very lazy mid-20 sum (around my age) brother who lives in their basement. So frustrating. To top it off, when she first met me, she kept saying a bunch of nasty comments about my stature (i'm 4'9) saying I look like a child, and comparing me to her 10 year old son. :growlmad: I also took it to heart because I have had a complete falling out with MY family (basically, anyone related to me by DNA except my children) so my children and DH mean the entire world to me... 

Emma - :dust:


----------



## Steph32

Aww Ashley, I'm sorry you have to deal with that :hugs: You're right, there's probably a bit of jealousy and bitterness going on there... and some people just get jaded after being married for a while, especially when the marriage doesn't turn out to be what they thought it would be. I would try not to pay attention to it, I know it's hard because your DH and his family are so important to you, but if someone is being as negative and offensive (without recognizing it or apologizing) it's probably better to avoid them and if you can't then just put up that emotional shield and know that it has nothing to do with you, it's all her stuff. :ignore: I know what you mean though, I am ULTRA sensitive as well, to EVERYTHING! So it's hard on a day to day basis not to take things personally. I just have usually have to avoid certain people that tend to creep into my life with such negativity. 

Emma- You're right, our cycles can do crazy things. So I shouldn't assume that a LP length change means pregnancy! :dohh: I just got so overly excited for Patrice but I definitely don't want to get anyone's hopes up either!


----------



## lauraemily17

Emma - So sorry AF got you. It's got to be next month. are you going to give progesterone cream a try this time? I would if I was you, it can't do any harm and may be just what you need.

Patrice - 2 days late adn no AF is a good sign, as steph said though are you certain when you ovulated? I can't remember if you used opks this month.

Ashley - What a mean SIL, there's no need to treat someone like that. I would say she is just jealous of the strong relationship you and your DH have. Try not to let her get to you. :hugs:

Steph - I had almost forgotten what the day was today, I was going to join a local walk to remember my angels but couldn't face it, I'm in a much better place now and I don't want to open up old wounds. I have lit a candel though for each of my angels. I sympathise with the stomach issues, as a sufferer of IBS I completely know how you feel! Mine got worse during both pregnancys so I'm guessing it will again next time.
 



Attached Files:







P1020128.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## SpudsMama

It's alright Steph, we're all excited for Patrice! :thumbup: I don't think many women have varying LP's anyway, I know that I couldn't seem to find much on the subject when I was stressing over it a while ago. As long as it stays stable now, I don't care! :haha:

Thanks Laura and I love your candles by the way :hugs: I think I might make another appointment with my GP to discuss the prog cream with him. I was planning on seeing him again this month anyway, but I'd been hoping to have conceived by now :dohh: He said something last time about, if I decide to see him again, he'll arrange more tests. I don't know whether he means more bloodwork, scans?? :shrug: xx


----------



## lauraemily17

Did you have 21 day blood tests last time? If not it'll be them, it's the main 1 to test progesterone levels. If that's normal I think it's a scan to see if there are fibroids, my friends at that stage. 

My Dr didn't actually test progesterone as i've got pregnant twice but when I told him I had used progesterone both times he told me to continue using it. He still didn't seem convinced but said it certainly wouldn't hurt as it's given to people having IVF to increase chances. It's your temp drop a few days before AF which I think might be a sign of a defciency, the same thing happened to me last month when not using it.


----------



## SLCMommy

Update:
PDA = Public Displays of Affection

I got an email from my SIL. She said that she is sorry, and that she didn't mean to hurt me :roll: . She said that she doesn't normally see marriages where both partners are "sweet" to each other, and in her experience people drift apart. She said that she was jealous of how me & DH act towards each other (apparently, misery loves company? :-({|=). I understand that jealousy is human nature, especially if you are wanting something so badly that it seems as if someone else gets so easily. So, I understand that. I sympathize with her for having problems in her marriage. I feel terrible that her and her DH have problems, I'd never wish that on anyone. I just feel like people need to be more mature about things. It's like...if seeing my DH & I together (we don't do PDA, by the way..) I mean, at least not full-blown. The most is a hug or a peck. She told me she even gets jealous of that because she said every woman deserves to be treated sweetly and have affection, and it's obvious her marriage is lacking that. Being a woman, I understand her completely but taking it out on me is completely inappropriate. :nope: At least she has acknowledged this. 

In another news...

So, my AF ended officially around the 13th, and now I'm feeling REALLY tired :sleep:, & ultra-emotionally sensitive :brat:. I just don't understand my body right now. This is supposed to happen WHILE on my period, when you are done with AF...she is totally supposed to leave! Oh well.


----------



## SpudsMama

I hope you feel better soon Ashley, hormones are crap! I'm glad that things seemed to have sorted themselves out with your SIL too :thumbup:

Laura - Last time I just had those CD6 tests, to check LH, FSH, progesterone as well as some other stuff. He never even mentioned CD21 bloodwork, which I found strange, but at the time I wasn't going to willingly offer up my veins again :blush: It's supposed to be tested at 7dpo isn't it? I'm only asking because I never ovulate on CD14, more like CD18, so if it's true, I'd have to arrange the test for CD25 not CD21 right? Also, yes you're right, it is my very early temp drops that are concerning me. If it weren't for that I'd have no indication of a possible problem... xx


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks ladies for the PMA. i wanted to test but no test at the dollar store can you believe it?! I guess im going to just wait until monday like i said. But thats if AF doesnt arrive. Also, 1 lit candle for our angel baby.


----------



## lauraemily17

That's why I always keep ics in now Patrice, I know they're rubbish but I can fulfill my poas need at any time, I even have the urge to now at 5 dpo, how silly am I?!!! I am resisting though. Thinking of your angel, yours too Steph :hugs:

You know what, for the first time since my first pregnancy I feel physically completely back to normal. I can't explain specifically how but I feel healed. It's a nice feeling. I've still got my angels in my heart & doubt I've cried my last tear for them but I finally feel healed. 

On a completely separate note I've just spent the last hour working!!! But I don't feel stressed and wound up by the fact I had to, another step in the right direction, although the glass of wine may have helped, think I've done a better job than I would have done without the wine as well, bonus!!


----------



## mzswizz

I remembered when I poas at 5dpo :haha: and its good that you feel healed. After any loss, it takes time but I am happy for you. I am thinking about trying the answer brand if the dollar store brand isnt available on Monday. Atleast if I am pregnant, it will give the hcg time to increase. Im ASSUMING i ov'd on cd22 like last cycle when I took the OPK. I noticed that when i temped and did the OPK, i ov'd on cd22 like normal. So i just assumed there was no difference. Now i must admit, i do have cm like its the aftermath of dtd but i know its not because we didnt dtd for like 2 nights so far?! But there is LOADS of creamy cm :saywhat: Ok I am just going to wait it out because it could be that I ovulated late.


----------



## lauraemily17

I get loads after o but it dry up a few days before AF, that I now realize was a prgnsncy symptom for me, it didn't dry up, I actually got more. It may be that you I'd later but thinking positively it may be a symptom!!


----------



## mzswizz

im thinking i o'd later than expected which is delaying AF.


----------



## Steph32

Ashley- Really glad you were able to talk things through with your SIL. Sounds like it was more of a miscommunication, so that's great that it was resolved!

Patrice- Loads of both egg white and creamy cm was def always a sign I was pregnant. But if you're thinking you may have ovulated later, then that def could be it as well.

Laura- Thinking of you too and your angels today. I'm glad that you feel like you are healed, I had felt that shift too just recently... I needed a full 6 months to heal from the start of the first m/c. I have a really good feeling you'll get your forever baby on the next try, it just sounds like you are in a good place to welcome him/her. AFM I had positive thoughts for this cycle and things thankfully fell into place. I feel like this is a strong baby, so far my hcg looks really good.


----------



## Steph32

Emma- I had the day 21 stuff too. But because I told my dr that I ovulate a different time each cycle, and usually late, then she just told me to go 7 days after my positive opk. The main things they will be looking at are progesterone and estradiol. If progesterone is low, that might be the issue and they might suggest cream or suppositories. I was supposed to do the suppositories but just couldn't bear it! So my Dr is looking into the cream-- to take just as a precaution to help keep this pregnancy.


----------



## SLCMommy

Good Morning, Everyone! I'm up with my coffee :coffee:. at 4:30 AM!
I wasn't feeling so good last night, :sick: I was nauseated, so I went to bed when DH went to bed (which was 8:40 pm) which is very early for me. He goes to bed that early because he has to get up really early in the mornings for work. Anyways, got up at 3:30 AM when I smelled the eggs he was cooking for breakfast. lol! I'm a wee-bit more tired but with only 6.5-7 hours of sleep already, my body isn't letting me rest down enough to get another one to two hours of sleep. It's rather nice to be up and have the house be silent. I don't even hear our neighbors (I live in a 3 bedroom basement apartment at the moment). DH & I decided we are going to try and get a home loan/mortgage this time next year. So if we do get lucky with our TTC, our LO would be 3 months when when we get a house (that's if we get approved, haha...jk..). DH & I talked, and if I don't get PG this month, we probably will take a break next month because of everything going on.

So, kinda gross...but I have to tell you that DH & I were invited to a Halloween party, and we want to go with complimenting costumes. His idea? Get this... a (clean) tampon, which would be me...and him going as a bloody (American terms) pad. How gross, huh? I told him I think a Sperm and egg Halloween costume would be cuter :) DH & I have a raunchy sense of humor though. (I hope that I didn't offend anyone!)

I know many of you TTC at this point want a girl or a boy, but I need your opinion on something. Have you heard of...if you have "sex" a few days before your O the chances of having a girl is higher, and if you have sex on O or the day following, chances of having a boy are higher? And, if you have heard that...what's your thoughts on that? Do you think it's true or do you think it's 50/50 still for gender? My thoughts is that it MAY have some truth to it... but that it's still 50/50 chance. :yellow::spermy::pink::spermy::blue:


----------



## SpudsMama

I think you're talking about the Shettles method Ashley and yeah, I do put some faith into it. Simply because, as someone TTC via artificial insemination, donations are obviously timed for the day before ovulation and/or the day of ovulation itself and the vast majority of women on the AI thread on BnB have baby boys, only a couple have girls. But saying that, I don't think it's possible to guarantee either sex... xx


----------



## SLCMommy

TTC Sept 2010 said:


> I think you're talking about the Shettles method Ashley and yeah, I do put some faith into it. Simply because, as someone TTC via artificial insemination, donations are obviously timed for the day before ovulation and/or the day of ovulation itself and the vast majority of women on the AI thread on BnB have baby boys, only a couple have girls. But saying that, I don't think it's possible to guarantee either sex... xx

Emma (by the way, I LOVE your name!!) that definitely makes sense....good thinking :thumbup:


----------



## Steph32

Ah yes, the Shettles Method. I remember reading about it in Taking Charge of Your Fertility. I think there definitely is some basis to it. The girl sperm are heartier while the boy sperm are faster, so scientifically it makes sense. Looking back though, it did not prove right for DS (although I wasn't trying it). We only BD'd on a Friday, and I ovulated on Monday. So that was a full 3 days and it was still a boy! I remember I was going to try it for #2, but then because of all the difficulty and everything I wasn't too concerned with choosing my gender, I just wanted a healthy baby. And I would be so incredibly happy either way, so whatever is meant to be!


----------



## SpudsMama

I agree with you Steph. I'm aware of the Shettles method when I'm in the two week wait, but I don't arrange the donations to fit into the plan for a girl/boy. I'd be happy with either sex to be honest. Although, I think that's why I'm so sure I'll have a boy this time around, seeing as the SM would say I'm having one if I inseminate on the day/day before ovulation, which I obviously try to do every cycle... xx


----------



## SLCMommy

Steph - Heyyy mama! How are you feeling? Are you ready to gear up for morning sickness in a few weeks? :sick: lol! The little baby bean better hold on tight tell the 12th week. After than, than it's a good sign baby is home free and stickin' to it! :baby:

Emma - I understand your are just wanting a happy, healthy baby and pregnancy. I'm really sorry if the gender selection thing offended you in any way :( :hugs: love! xox

Okay, so ladies, my AF ended officially on the 13th but i've been having light brown discharge with grainy stuff. So GROSS. Any ideas?! :shrug:

DH & I BD last night. (16th). A little early, considering my "fertile" period is between the 18th & the 23rd, but I thought i'd give it a go. I'm not exactly sure on when my ovulation is. I've been going by online ovulation calendars, but I know opk ovulation sticks are way more accurate. If I don't get PG this month, the next month we do try (we will probably have to take a "break", blah) i'll do the clearblue opks that Emma uses.


----------



## SpudsMama

Don't be silly, of course it didn't offend me! :hugs: It takes a lot to offend me to be honest :haha: I don't have a clue about the grainy brown discharge though, have you ever noticed it before? xx


----------



## SLCMommy

TTC Sept 2010 said:


> Don't be silly, of course it didn't offend me! :hugs: It takes a lot to offend me to be honest :haha: I don't have a clue about the grainy brown discharge though, have you ever noticed it before? xx

No, it's new. Although I just noticed it that once time, but now I think about it, the "brown discharge" I think was actually that gross "spotting" I had after my period. My body is so out of wack.

My heart-felt suggestion to ANY of you ladies desiring birth control after you do get your baby bumps or have all the children you want, please, do not get the IUD. IMO, pills are much more easier to get your body "back to normal" if you try TTC again. I've heard of stories were woman are fine & dandy right after the IUD, but from what i've heard the majority of woman have some kind of trouble. Something the doctor never told me/warned me about. :growlmad: :nope: I don't know, I had the weirdest symptoms on the IUD, too. My hair fell out, my body was constantly achy, I was a hormonal mess :brat::sad2::tease: & I always felt ill on some kind of level :sick: 

Not fun. At least, not for me. lol!


----------



## mzswizz

Hello ladies. I agree with steph and emma about the SM. i read that girls lasts longer while boys are faster. So the closer you are tobo the more likely it is a boy. Imo, i think its somewhat accurate but not completely true. 

Ashley-yeah the brown discharge is usually old blood. I know when my AF is ending because it turns brown when its going to end. 

How is everyone?

Afm, 18dpo & 4 days late. Will try and test around 10am. I got to hold my wee a little longer :haha: i got my interview today at 12 so im excited. Lets hope a bfp and a job acceptance will happen today.


----------



## SLCMommy

mzswizz said:


> Hello ladies. I agree with steph and emma about the SM. i read that girls lasts longer while boys are faster. So the closer you are tobo the more likely it is a boy. Imo, i think its somewhat accurate but not completely true.
> 
> Ashley-yeah the brown discharge is usually old blood. I know when my AF is ending because it turns brown when its going to end.
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> Afm, 18dpo & 4 days late. Will try and test around 10am. I got to hold my wee a little longer :haha: i got my interview today at 12 so im excited. Lets hope a bfp and a job acceptance will happen today.


Ohh! *XXfingers* for you!! Let us know as SOON as you can! I [-o&lt; you get the job & a :bfp: !


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Ashley. I will update you ladies as soon as I can now I got to wait until 11am because i went to the bathroom around 8 sooooo I seriously couldnt wait :nope:. Im thinking maybe I have to test tomorrow seeing that its getting later in the day so it might be too diluted.


----------



## SLCMommy

How many tests do you have? If you have two, test today anyways and than either way, test tomorrow. Or, you could just wait until tomorrow morning too i guess :)


----------



## mzswizz

I have 0 tests :haha: I have to buy them. So i dont know if i should wait or not.


----------



## SLCMommy

Oh, i'd buy them today and than test tomorrow.


----------



## SpudsMama

Buy a twin pack so you can test today and tomorrow! :haha: 

You're not the only one with a job interview to look forward to by the way :winkwink: xx


----------



## SLCMommy

GL on the job interview Emma ;) haha


Baby name dilemma.
By accident, found out yesterday my 18 year old SIL (who as far as I know is not TTc, but she is married) has her baby girl name picked out "Scarlett Rosalie", I had JUST fell in love with the name "Charlette Rosalie". She made SURE to tell me I couldn't use "HER" name. Ugh, teenagers.

So now Idk what to do about a baby name. I won't worry about it too much since I'm not even PG yet but yeah, she told me I can't use that name. IDK if I did get PG, and with a girl if I should still use it or not. lol


----------



## SpudsMama

Are you close to your SIL, do you see her often? My baby boys name is Sam, and I first thought I couldn't have it because so many of my family and friend's names are Sam/Sami/Samantha. But one day my Nan turned around and told me that if I really wanted it and it was that important to me that I should have it anyway, so I am :haha: xx


----------



## SLCMommy

No, not really. I live close to her though LOL. She's still a teenager (no offense to anyone) and is upset about it lol


----------



## mzswizz

I think women should have the right to choose whatever name they want for their children without having to fight over it from family. Ugh it can be irritating sometimes. Thats why nobody really knows our picked names, just so it doesnt grow on someone and they end up taking the name if they have the baby first lol Well the interview went well and I should know the results in a few weeks time so im excited. Now I can mark that off the list.


----------



## SLCMommy

Did you buy a test patrice?!=)

Yeah, exactly. I mean, I can understand if someone deliberately is trying to HURT someone by naming their child a name they've always wanted, but it's like...lets GET REAL. Charlette/Scarlett and any girlie names with 'Rose' in it is very popular here in the USA. Chances are, at least every woman has THOUGHT about a name somewhat similar to those names at least once. If two woman honestly come up with similar names independently, it's only fair & mature to say "well, you got pregnant first", etc...

There's an inside joke now she's probably BD with her husband in the backseat (They are 18 & 19) of their car, just so she can get pregnant first. :roll: Her hubby had a one year old sister, Charolette who died in a tragic car accident and want to their first baby girl "Scarlett" and are upset I want "Charlette" because it sounds similar to their name, and wanted a name that sounded close to his late baby sisters name, So, I get that point. If they wanted Charlette (regardless of spelling) than I'd understand, but I mean, come on...name your baby Scarlett and get on with your life. :growlmad: Telling someone "you can't name your baby that name because in 5 years from now when I think I want to get PG I want to name my baby that" is just immature on all levels. Granted, neither of us are pregnant but I highly doubt she is honestly TTC like we are. It's OBVIOUS to everyone my DH & I are wanting a child together. It's so frustrating. I know at the age of 18, I probably would of had the same mind-set. I decided that if I do get PG, I'm not telling any of the family (going to keep the name as a "surprise" if it's a girl). Even though i'd already decided on Charlette Vera. Ugh, thanks for letting me vent ladies even though it has nothing to do with TTC. I'm just rather irritated right now how she is trying to back me up in the corner with baby names, about us naming babies that are YET to be created. Gr. :growlmad: Who's to say we'd even have girls?! gawh!


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-I didnt test. I have decided to just test in 3 days because I will be a week late. And most likely DH will say wait until you're a week late to test so thats what Im going to do. Also, i totally agree with what you are saying about the whole name situation. It's like its not a big deal and she should understand that. I think they probably are trying as we speak :rofl: I remember when I had to fight over names but decided to just change mines and i found better names and now my friend is upset because im not upset that she got the name first :haha: Women are like that at times.


----------



## SLCMommy

LOL, I bet you she's like "crap! I gotta get pregnant QUICK" LOL!!!!

My daughter is Haylie, I kind of made up the spelling. When she was a baby, a new couple came to church and she was pregnant with a baby girl and didn't have a name picked out. She gawked at Haylie, said she was super cute. Few weeks later, I seen in the announcements at church they named their baby "Haylie" as well. I was like "Oh my heck! Did they just STEAL my name?! That's okay! She must fell in love with the spelling"....didn't phase me at all.


----------



## mzswizz

Oh wow now that's crazy. And I LOVE the way you spelled Haylie. Its unique and pretty. For a girl DH and I thought of Ariel and Ariana as a first name just so she can have DH initials A.C.


----------



## lauraemily17

I can totally see your point if view Ashley but I can also sympathize with your SIL if the name has a special meaning. We will name our son Reece John after our Grandads. Reece specifically after my Grandad. It's actually his surname but as he only had sisters & daughters it died with him. Because of this u have always wanted to name my son after him. Thankfully my DH also likes the name. If my SIL named her son Reece I would be devastated, I honestly would as it means so much.


----------



## SLCMommy

Laura- She wants to name her future baby Scarlett, which is a different name than Charlette/Charlotte. If she wanted THAT particular name, I would completely understand. But, I feel it's unfair to brand "names" that are to be off limits just because her husband had a baby sister with that name. The story is tragic, but I guess maybe I'm failing to understand the meaning of just having a name that is similar to someone else's. That's like if I died, (my name is Ashley) and my brother wanted to name his baby Ashton in honor of me, but one of his sister in laws really loved the name Ashley and him getting all up in arms with naming the baby Ashley. If it's truly about the meaning, and not about control, I feel like they'd want to name their baby Charlotte and not Scarlett. In your case, Reece is an actual name being named literally after someone. So you are actually "naming" your baby after someone. :)


----------



## lauraemily17

I do see your point, it would make more sense for it to be the same name. Do you think she's just being difficult and using sentiments as an excuse?


----------



## SLCMommy

laura- I think so. I'm not a mean person and if I truly thought she was fighting this because she really meant something, I totally would go a different direction with the name, ya know? I understand people and their feelings :)

Anyways, DH changed his mind on Charlette :cry: He said it now reminds him of what he'd name a fluffy dog :wacko: :growlmad: I thought it was darling. DH said he is okay with it being a middle name though.

But, we both decided on a girl name that we both really love & that's Norah. We also decided from now on, once we figure out Norah's middle name (if it's a girl whenever we get PG) and are NOT going to tell anyone. That way, we are free to decide a name that we love, and we don't really have to hear the opinions of others in the family and we won't get the "you stole my name" crap. :wacko: That way we can honestly say "great minds think alike, get over it!" LOL For a boy, DH is dead SET on Felix. A lot of people love it...uh, I on the other hand don't. I don't HATE it, but it doesn't get me saying "it's soo cute!". What are all your opinions on Felix? I guess if it's a boy, I am free to chose the middle name...woo-hoo.... lol. DH said he isn't picky on the MN so if any of you have any cute MN ideas for Felix, please let me know. My top contenders for girls are so far are as follows, and please give me your opinions on them. My taste is more of a classic feel.

Norah Charlotte/Charlette

Norah Lucille

Norah Eliza

Norah Louise

Norah Seri 

:thumbup:


----------



## Steph32

Ashley- Just read all your posts, so I guess since your DH decided against Charlette than you have nothing to worry about with your SIL stealing the name! And if you made it a middle name (I love Norah Charlette by the way) than I don't think she should feel like that's a big deal that you are using it. As far as a middle name for Felix, is there a boy's name you really like, regardless of what DH likes? Since he is dead set on the first name, you should go for a boy's name you really like for the middle name and see if it sounds good together.

Emma- That's funny b/c my pick for a girl's name is Samantha. It has always been that, never a question! (I think I might do Samantha Jean). My middle name is Jean, and it was also my grandma's name. I am only telling you girls on here, have NOT shared with any friends or family! Don't have a boys name though. I have always liked Kyle, but for one thing, DH does not like it, and also if you put it together with my last name it sounds like a certain actor :winkwink:

Patrice- I can't believe you haven't tested yet, I would be so impatient! Actually I am so impatient for you! :haha:


----------



## SLCMommy

Hey Everyone. So I told my MIL ONLY about the "official" name we've picked out - which is Norah Charlette. She goes "Ohh, that's pretty!" but than BEGGED me, if I ever have a girl in this marriage, to name her Penelope Mary because Mary is her name, and nick name her "penny". I LOVE the name Penelope, but DH would never go for it. MIL said to not care what my 18 year old SIL thinks, that she is immature and doesn't have to right to tell people what they can and cannot name their future babies. 

Opinions: For Charlette, should I spell it that way, or Charlotte? Does the traditional spelling look better?

As far Felix, I'm kinda stuck. Here are my ideas so far, let me know what you think. DH doesn't care what the MN for a boy is:

Felix Samuel
Felix Kye
Felix Vincent
Felix Curtis (Curtis is dad's MN)
Felix Eli
Felix Elliot
Felix Ezra
Felix Tait
Felix Raidon (R-EYE-don) (Extra points with DH, since Raidon is Japanese & DH LOVES the Japanese culture ) =D&gt; I actually really like this one too...wouldn't make me so depressed naming my baby Felix! LOL i'm JK.

Emma - I love the name Sam. Yeah, it's been around for awhile but I think that's why it's SO great. :happydance: It's such a strong, classical name. Good choice!

Steph/Patrice - I agree with Steph. HOW are you not going bonkers?! :wacko::winkwink::hugs: I, like Steph am getting WAY too excited for you & I can't wait to find out EITHER way!! :)


----------



## SpudsMama

I liked Felix Elliot, and of course Felix Samuel is always a good choice :winkwink: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Okay so I am going to cave in and test today. Sooo I am going to go buy a test just to see. Im thinking its going to be a BFN for some reason though.


----------



## SpudsMama

Good luck Patrice!! :hugs: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Emma. Just my luck its raining right now but its okay I give it another hour or so before i go and see if they have tests. Im not going to buy FRER until the one week mark.


----------



## mzswizz

i ended up testing today with the dollar store brand and it was a bfn again


----------



## SpudsMama

:wacko: Are you taking any supplements that could delay AF? xx


----------



## mzswizz

I was taking the one a day women's multivitamins but i was taking them on and off not every day so i dont think thats the issue.


----------



## Steph32

I'm sorry Patrice it was bfn... maybe you really did ovulate later? In that case you still have a chance at testing. Do you know how sensitive the dollar tree tests are? FRER is definitely my favorite although they are expensive. I usually buy IC's even though they play tricks on me sometimes!

Ashley- Those are all cute, I'd probably go with Felix Elliot too. But if you like Felix Raidon (sounds like both of you do) then you should go with that name!


----------



## mzswizz

Im thinking I ovulated late and i dont know how sensitive the dollar store brand tests are. I heard they are as sensitive as a doctor's urine test though.


----------



## SLCMommy

Patrice - I'm really sorry about your bfn :( If I were you, I would buy some tests of a higher quality and test today, and tomorrow with first morning urine. 

I like Felix Elliot too, but for SOME weird and strange reason, I'm starting to really, really love Raidon, I normally would go with Felix Elliot but I think DH would be way happier than Raidon since he's obsessed with Japanese culture (lol), and that we knows I like that name too, it's probably a more fair fit. Felix is a little out of my comfort zone, I'd love to have Elliot for a first name but if we ever do get PG there is a high chance this is our last child, but since it's DH's first biological, I figured I should let him have more of the full rein on a boys name. I know some woman would want more pull, but :shrug: i don't know, a boys name is much more important to DH than me. 

& As much as I like the odd spelling of Charlette, I think I'll do Charlotte. It's a MN and for me, I don't have to be as creative for a MN. haha! :happydance:

Today starts my "fertile" time, and I ovulate on the 23rd. This is going to be a busy week for DH & I. haha! :haha: I just hope I get a bfp this month. 8-[


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-Im thinking of going with what I know which is FRER or CB. I remember I got a bfp on a CB digi while the doc's urine test couldnt even detect it yet. But i'll try a FRER first. Also, last night was weird. I ate pasta at 6pm then again at 8pm and then around 10pm when DH was asleep, I went downstairs and had a bowl of cereal and drank the milk from the bowl. I am loving milk lately which is unlike me because I dont really like milk like that.


----------



## lauraemily17

Sorry about the BFN Patrice, I really hope you get a better result on a FRER. 

My temps have been driving me crazy, I stopped taking them until yesterday CID of the jetlag but the last 2 days they have still been too low but when I've taken it at night it's been weirdly high. 

DH was sure it was still jetlag even though I feel much better so I've done some research and it appears it is. Apparently it can take up to 9 days for the body temp to adjust & it's worse when traveling west to east & the older you are!! I can't believe it takes sooo long, if you USA ladies ever come to Engkand bear it in mind, it really is the worst jetlag I have ever had & I've been to Australia twice!!


----------



## mzswizz

Well atleast its the jetlag's fault and not your body being all crazy. And i will tell DH to buy FRER. He wants to wait until Nov. 13th to test :saywhat: He says because then it will make it a month that I havent had AF so then we should test. Ummm do i look like I can hold out for a month?! I cant even hold out for a couple of days let alone a month :rofl:


----------



## lauraemily17

13th Nov???!!!??? Is ge mad!!! I can't hold out to 19dpo, I'm very impressed you're holding out as much ad you are! Have you had any other symptoms other than increased appetite?


----------



## lauraemily17

Obviously I meant 10dpo!!! :dohh:


----------



## mzswizz

Not really just hungry alot and drinking milk alot. I think i am getting thirsty more often but other than that...pretty much nothing. CM is CM so sometimes its alot and other times its not as much.


----------



## SLCMommy

I was honest with DH and said that I really would prefer Liam over Felix, and even though DH really wants Felix, he could see that I just wasn't happy with the name...so he said OKAY! YAY!! So actually the boy name is Liam now. LOL! Ugh! :dohh: All for a baby that isn't even here yet!

I'm getting rather...sad & already disappointed. :cry: I'm stilling getting brown discharge, even though this is supposed to be my fertile week! I'm starting to get frustrated with my body. I'm trying to figure this out but I guess it's keeping me guessing. :shrug:

Patrice - No way, don't wait until November 13! All of us ladies will the stir crazy thinking about you in anticipation! :wacko: haha


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-I already told DH its NO WAY possible that Im going to wait until nov. 13th to take a pregnancy test. Im already spending my money now on them so I doubt i will be able to wait :haha: I like the name Liam its pretty nice and it grows on me. Also, since you said this is your fertile week, maybe your are experiencing ovulation spotting/bleed. Have you ever had that before? Im in the mood for some more milk and I dont know why. Oh my goodness, it feels like I am seriously going to eat us out of a home :rofl:


----------



## SLCMommy

Patrice - maybe I am ovulating early? I have been having pains in what seems to be my ovaries, but on both sides which is weird. If I am though, that would suck because...well, to be frank, DH has had some trouble with a certain part of his body...:winkwink: so that's just frustrating too. Poor guy, he gets so sad and frustrated when it just doesn't stay a certain way that it's supposed too. Kind of making TTC difficult, lol.


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-ovulating early could be possible for you right now. Hopefully you would be able to catch the egg. Usually if i put the ttc pressure on DH, we dont dtd because he says it puts too much stress on him which therefore makes him not perform. So i just keep quiet and dont let him know. Atleast its a win/win for the both of us :rofl:


----------



## lauraemily17

Hi Ladies

Ashley - has the strange spotting stopped yet?

Patrice - Is your AF still absent? I'm hoping so! :D Have you got any Frers yet? Personaly I love the digis, I love seeing it in black and white but they're not as sensitive.

I'm not usually one to symptom spot too much after having very few symptoms with my first pregnancy but....... something weird is going on with my digestive system!! Really sorry if TMI :blush: but I have been really constipated over the past week and it's getting worse. This is particularly unusual for me as I have IBS which causes the complete opposite symptoms on a regular basis. Now it could be a side affect of the progesterone cream as I am using more this month or I could let myself get a little excited?!?!


----------



## mzswizz

Yes AF is still absent. I am going to wait until after cd50 to test because that was the latest my AF came once. I am currently on cd42. So if AF is still not here then i will test. And dh and i dtd this morning and i think my cervix is closed because i have been leaking all day so far. And constipation sounds like a bfp if this isnt the usual for you.


----------



## SLCMommy

laura- are you late on your period?

patrice - i feel like you should test soon...no AF is a great sign

as for me, no more spotting :) woo hoo...


----------



## mzswizz

yay no spotting for you Ashley and i will test next thursday


----------



## SLCMommy

Patrice- You expect me to wait until next Thursday? hahahah ;)


----------



## mzswizz

Lol im trying myself to be strong lol.


----------



## SLCMommy

haha


----------



## mzswizz

Im just trying not to waste test especially if i did ov late


----------



## SLCMommy

I understand, they can get to be expensive. I like how first response has put coupons in their tests boxes :)


----------



## mzswizz

one woman told me you can print the coupons out online


----------



## Steph32

Hey ladies... been a little preoccupied cause the Dr found in my cervical culture that I am positive for Ureaplasma which is linked to miscarriages. So she would want to put me on Doxycycline but that has its risks too, so I haven't decided what I'm going to do yet. Worried about the potential for any birth defects, but also worried that the bacteria could cause miscarriage. Taking a risk either way, but it's trying to figure out what's less of a risk.

Patrice- I so want to know where you're at in your cycle! I know, so nosy... haha... Do you ever ovulate late, has AF EVER been this late?

Ashley- GL during this O time for you! By the way, did you ever find anything out about that abnormal pap smear?

Laura- Are you 10dpo? That's what your ticker says. Do you plan on testing soon? Constipation, especially if it's not your norm, is a sign of either pregnancy or could be the extra progesterone.


----------



## Steph32

By the way Patrice, you can get pregnancy tests really cheap at www.early-pregnancy-tests.com and they are 20miu and work better than any other IC's. They are second best for me after FRERs.


----------



## Steph32

They have 10miu but I don't like those because the lines can be very faint.


----------



## SLCMommy

Steph - No, I don't go in for my biopsy until the beginning of November (I think it's the 9th, lol) 

Blah, been having flash "aches/pains" down in the pelvic area & I'm extremely nauseated right now & I have a dull headache. :sick: I gotta go make some peppmint tea. I really hope i'm not falling ill.


----------



## SLCMommy

Steph - Sorry, I forgot I wanted to add my opinion on your situation with the medication. This is just MY personal take, please do what you feel best. If I were you, I wouldn't take the medication. I know you_ so_ badly want this baby to stick, and I want him/her to_ stick _for you!  I know you need time to examine the pros and cons, but my heart for you is to have a healthy child. You've tried so hard, put so much effort into this. You've had your heart broken before, you deserve this moment. These are your nine months to shine. I believe children are blessings and if they are born with birth defects, than that was the hand that the mother/father was delt, but if you at all can try on _your_ own to have a healthy baby, I would suggest, and what I personally would do is just to not take that medication. If there is anyway for you to put yourself on "bed rest" and just take it easy for awhile, at least until 14/15 weeks, my own heart to heart would suggest to do that. However, whatever you decide just know that I am supporting you, rooting for you, cheering for you, and happy for you! xxx. -Ash


----------



## Steph32

Ashley, thank you for your advice. I'm really struggling with what to do. I'm trying to go with my gut feeling, but after all the info I've gathered I'm not so sure what my gut is telling me anymore. I really do not want to have to take the medication, 1) because I'm not one to take conventional meds anyway as I am very sensitive and 2) this medication is questionable in pregnancy. Although, they do say the risks are only in the 2nd and 3rd trimesters and that taking it in the first trimester is most likely safe-- but there are not enough studies done. Even if there is a VERY small risk I would never forgive myself if I caused harm to the baby. If I DO NOT take the meds I will be worried throughout the whole pregnancy of the bacteria spreading and causing miscarriage, pre-term labor and stillbirth... so who wants that either?? If it was only a risk for early miscarriage I can deal with that, but the chance of having a late miscarriage, preterm birth, or a stillborn baby is really scary. There are no alternatives to the medication either, I tried to search for something more natural or even a less harmful antibiotic but nothing that would be effective.


----------



## SLCMommy

Steph - :cry: My heart is literally breaking for you. I wish I could tell you that I had answers for you. I wish I could tell you the easiest way, but this situation just doesn't make any avenues for that. :nope: Steph, pray about it. I know that seems not very helpful, but other than telling you what I would do, I don't have anything else to tell you. I'm so sorry your in this situation. I'm so glad you are pregnant, but I'm sorry that you have to make a choice like this. Love you!


----------



## lauraemily17

I feel for you Steph having to make a decision like that :hugs:
Do you know what the risks are statistically? Is it 1 on 10 or 1 in 1000 & what are the actual affects it can have on the baby? How long will you need to take it for? 

Personally also having had 2 miscarriages I am swayed towards taking the medication. It's well publicized that infections cause miscarriage & if it's bacterial I would have thought it would get worse over time, especially with the bodies elevated temps during pregnancy. There are risks to all drugs & everything we do in life but often these are in fact small. I know it's a horrible risk as I would feel awful if it did harm my baby & if you say the risk is 1 in 10 I would probably change my opinion but I can't help but think the risk of miscarriage in the first try is far greater & hopefully the infection will be gone by the second. Xx


----------



## anti

Steph - Im so sorry you have to make such a hard decision. I wouldn't go for the meds - but thats coz I can't. Im allergic to doxycyclin. Im not allergic to anything else, but with that I had such a bad reaction! I know it only happens very very rarely and I dont want to scare you, but I had an awful reaction to it. My nails came out of the nail beds and I had no nails on my fingers, it was painful and I had swollen, hot hives all over my hands, arms, feet and legs. My OH was absolutly fine with it so I know everyone is different. I didn't want to scare or hurt you, but ask your doc more about the risks of it first. Thats such a hard choice for you to make and I wish things would just be easy for you. You've gone through so much already. :hugs:

Let us know how you get on


----------



## SLCMommy

anti said:


> Steph - Im so sorry you have to make such a hard decision. I wouldn't go for the meds - but thats coz I can't. Im allergic to doxycyclin. Im not allergic to anything else, but with that I had such a bad reaction! I know it only happens very very rarely and I dont want to scare you, but I had an awful reaction to it. My nails came out of the nail beds and I had no nails on my fingers, it was painful and I had swollen, hot hives all over my hands, arms, feet and legs. My OH was absolutly fine with it so I know everyone is different. I didn't want to scare or hurt you, but ask your doc more about the risks of it first. Thats such a hard choice for you to make and I wish things would just be easy for you. You've gone through so much already. :hugs:
> 
> Let us know how you get on

Oh my goodness!! :nope: You poor thing! I couldn't imagine my nails falling out of my nailbeds! Weird thing, is I am the rare 10% of the population allergic to flonase. LOL. I don't dare take any nasal sprays anymore. I had a horrible allergic reaction to it too...something so simple for most people turned out to be a total nightmare for me. I literally couldn't swallow for over two weeks. Was in the hospital...just not fun!


TMI Alert! AFM, my CM has been dry & flaky, but than it turned to a creamy kind for two days, and now it's watery...I hear that's a good sign? I hope so. I'm also reading this really weird forum/debate between people if sperm actually "think" or not. Well, scientifically they don't, they are just individual cells that have a purpose and a tail to move ('swim'), just like a red cell or a white cell have a purpose. However, there seems to be a small, select few who believe that sperm have a communication "code", if you will. I can't wrap my mind around that, though all of us could picture cute talking sperm going "I'm gunna get there first, buddy!" and race off in the dark distance to the egg and leave millions behind. LOL. :spermy: Oh, the strange things I read at 1:30 AM...lol!


----------



## anti

Haha - I always like to think sperm have conversations when they start swimming off - but then I feel bad for them when theres nothing there or they all come out again. I hope they are just cells and cant think. :) 

I had an awful experience when I had my allergic reaction and I was on holiday when it happened and there was no hospitals or doctors around so had to wait till I came back to get it sorted out. Took over 6 months for everything to go back to normal! But Im all ok now and there's huge warnings on my records. Such a silly thing to be allergic to coz its a broad spectrum anti-biotic as well as many other things (I was taking it as anti-malerials). 

Steph I hope you sort something out soon. :hugs:


----------



## SpudsMama

Steph, I don't really know much about what you're going through, but I'd be inclined to agree with what Laura had to say. Depending on the statistics, I would've thought that the meds would be the best way to go. There's got to be a good reason for the doc to suggest it. If there was a massive risk, surely he/she wouldn't want you to take it? xx


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-I agree with Emma. But its up to you. Do what you feel is right though. Either route you choose we are here for you.

Ashley-Thats a funny debate. I am hoping they dont think because that would be a crazy conversation.

AFM, i am officially a week late eeek. I will try that website and buy some and see what happens. How long does it usually take to get delivered?


----------



## SLCMommy

Steph - Even though I probably wouldn't take the medication, Laura had a good point...see how large the risks are. Even though, I probably still wouldn't. However, I've never had a miscarriage, so I honestly cannot imagine being in your position, and Laura can :hugs:. You know yourself better than what we do! Perhaps talk this over with you DH and see what he says? :hugs:

Emma - How are you doing? Missed you. Did you friend request me on facebook? :winkwink:

Patrice - I know, right? Like...kinda creeps me out knowing if that was us once. You know, just sitting in the sac, chatting about our dreams to find the egg like it's some lost treasure, and talk about our fantasies of being held by a warm woman and nursing off of her. Than, when it's time to go...marching like an army in line, all friendly...but once the explosion goes off it's like "haha suckkkaaa!!" and it's a competitive race. Haha...

AFM, I had a weird dream about lady gaga last night. :dohh: lol.

**************
*TMI Question, weird, but it's an honest question....... how can you tell the difference between ejaculate & CM? Because when I BD with DH, that stuff drips for awhile...so I have to wear a maxi pad. But sometimes CM and that stuff can look similar. Sorry, I know that's really gross. I've also want to check my cervix after showers, but knowing I've been BD and that there is ejaculate there makes me kinda  lol. Is there a specific time I could check my cervix to see? And for ovulation, am I looking for a high or low cervix? thanks!*


----------



## SpudsMama

I can never tell the difference between semen and CM, but that might be because semen is only ever there once a month after my donation :haha: 

Yeah, I'm doing fine thanks. CD7 now and just waiting for ovulation, which will be right at the tail end of the month, so another ten days or so to go. I think I'm already friends with you on FB :thumbup: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-Lol well atleast we were the best because we made it there first lol.

Does anybody know how long it takes to deliver from the early pregnancy test website?


----------



## lauraemily17

I have exactly the same problem Ashley! :haha: have not a clue what is what, I'm just very wet for like a week but we BD at least once a day during that week!! 

I hope those tests come quick Patrice i'm dying for you to test!!

I'm just on my way to buysome tests now ready for Saturday, although knowing me I won't be able to resist tomorrow!


----------



## mzswizz

I am hoping to hold out until next week so i can reach the 2 week mark


----------



## Steph32

Patrice, I think they say btw 2-5 days and shipping is free if you spend $15 or more. So you can buy a bulk of like 20 tests for that price.

Thank you everyone for your support, still haven't decided but the more I read the more I am not totally convinced that the bacteria is that problematic. They say that it is found in the vaginas of roughly 70% of pregnant women?? Surely that women don't have pregnancy complications?!


----------



## Steph32

I meant "that many women"


----------



## Steph32

And many times it is not even tested for. The only reason I was tested was b/c of my history of m/c's. But even the Dr said that the m/c's (at least the missed m/c) was not a result of the infection-- so my history doesn't really show it is a problem, AND I have a healthy child who was born full term with no complications.


----------



## mzswizz

Steph- I would say go without the medications if that is correct. If that hasnt been the cause of your m/cs then I wouldnt try and use medication if its really not an issue. But thats my opinion.


----------



## lauraemily17

Sounds like it's not as serious as it first sounded Steph. 

Please ladies talk some sense into me, I have convinced myself I'm pregnant & I'm going to be devastated when I get a bfn tomorrow :(

Symptoms:
Still constipated, it's been at least a week now
Boobs hitting like they did before the 1st mc, sore but not too sore, weirdly my boobs seem to hurt less for the week before a bfp but when I get AF they jury loads until a couple of days before when they stop hurting completely. 
A glass of wine last night tasted really off & I noticed the tast of alcohol more, like a shot of vodka had been added. 
Had a break out in loads if spots yesterday, usually only get a few a day before AF or after AF has started
Slept really well the past 2 nights but still felt really tired 

If I'm being typer critical I've prob had all of the above separately at some point and not be pregnant but I still deep down can't help but think I am. Oh, 1 more symptom I forgot, I've been really emotional since Monday having random moments were I've had to fight back tears for no real reason!!

Once again TTC is sending me crazy!! :wacko:


----------



## SpudsMama

Well, it's fair to say that you've been sucked back into the two week wait obsession Laura :haha: I've always said that if you're getting symptoms that are unusual for you, then it's a good sign. But to be fair, I get new symptoms on a monthly basis now and I've never had a :bfp: :dohh: xx


----------



## lauraemily17

OMG OMG OMG

Just had loads of cm brown tinged, feel a tiny bit crampy but not like AF is about to start and she's not due until Sunday at the earliest. 

Normally I'd shove in a tampon to see if it's any darker internally, if it is then it would be AF but I dont have any tampons with me at work. 

I've got to try & keep myself composed for 5 hours at work now & hope the spotting doesn't get any darker!! 

I so so so hope we finally made a sticky beanie!!


----------



## SpudsMama

I'm sure this thought has already crossed your mind, but my money's on IMPLANTATION!! :happydance: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Oooo Laura sounds like implantation to me too. FXed that we getting some BFPs in here.


----------



## Alisa F

Steph32 said:


> Hey ladies... been a little preoccupied cause the Dr found in my cervical culture that I am positive for Ureaplasma which is linked to miscarriages. So she would want to put me on Doxycycline but that has its risks too, so I haven't decided what I'm going to do yet. Worried about the potential for any birth defects, but also worried that the bacteria could cause miscarriage. Taking a risk either way, but it's trying to figure out what's less of a risk.
> 
> Patrice- I so want to know where you're at in your cycle! I know, so nosy... haha... Do you ever ovulate late, has AF EVER been this late?
> 
> Ashley- GL during this O time for you! By the way, did you ever find anything out about that abnormal pap smear?
> 
> Laura- Are you 10dpo? That's what your ticker says. Do you plan on testing soon? Constipation, especially if it's not your norm, is a sign of either pregnancy or could be the extra progesterone.

Steph - I just replied on your other thread that you created. Copied below;

Steph, 

I just got a letter from my consultant saying swab results showed i still had Ureaplasma even though he already have me erythromycin for it in August, clearly it didnt work and now he wants me to take Docycycline 10mg for 7 days....

I literally picked the letter from my letterbox 15 minutes ago and called his secretary who will ask him if there is a safer alternative. I will message you as soon as i hear back. 

If there isnt a safer alternative i think i will just take it because I'm not pregnant yet and becuase I had somewhat unexplained extreme preterm labout last year (25w2d). 

I read your other post on the other wall and I see you have a history of m/c which is what ureaplasma is linked to. To me it seems the risks of ureaplasma and doxycycline during pregnancy each have almost the same chance of having a negative impact, so we're in a tough position, we have to pick one but both are bad. I mean take the drugs and bear the risks, or don't take it and risk m/c and other adverse outcomes. I'm very stressed now!


----------



## Alisa F

correction - doxycycline 100mg not 10


----------



## Alisa F

Steph - I just heard back from my ob/gyn's secretary, he told her to advise me that Doxycycline is perfectly safe when you're TTC and before 6 weeks pregnant, he would NOT recommend Doxycycline beyond 6 weeks pregnancy. You're at 5w2d i believe, so I would assume your RE has the same opinion, maybe you can take 100mg for 7 days like I have been prescribed rather than 10 days and you won't be fully 6 weeks. 

But definitely try get hold of your RE today. It is really an emergency so you should be able to speak to them or at least get a message back like i did...

Good luck, i really do feel for you.

Alisa x


----------



## lauraemily17

So I made it through the afternoon, it was much easier than I thought as I ended spending then whole 5 hours dealing with a hysterical customer!!

Anyhow, I've done some internal investiagtion and definately not AF, quite a lot of CM with some of it still slightly tinged brown! Usually spotting is followed by AF within a few hours, that's not to say my body isn't being really really mean to me this month and I'll wake up to AF tomorrow but I'm so hoping I don't!!

I'm holding in wee for as long as pos at the mo then going to take a test, it may be a bit early as I got my BFP the day after spotting started last time but I'm going to give it a go!! If it's BFN I'll be trying again tomorrow with FMU it the witch doesn't show.

I'm trying so hrad not to get excited but it's really hard, DH is trying to be cautious and tame me!! :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

OOOOhhhhh FXed for you Laura. I hope its a BFP and hope im going to join you.


----------



## lauraemily17

I really hope so too Patrice!! Wouldn't it be great if we all ended up in the 1st tri forum together?! We could have a thread in there as well!! Cm seems to be increasing now I'm not sat at a desk, almost feels like AF has started but I keep checking and it hasn't! 

I'm not really one to pray but I will be tonight!!


----------



## mzswizz

Ohhh a 1st tri thread would be great!!!! All i had today has been watery and creamy cm. I even checked up there and nope nothing.


----------



## SpudsMama

Looking good Laura!! :happydance: xx


----------



## mzswizz

OH the things google do to me :brat:!! I am googling about AF being 8 days late and women are saying that it is possible to still eb pregnant and get a negative hpt after late AF. Also it was some women that didnt find out until weeks later :dohh: Why do i do this to myself?!


----------



## lauraemily17

Lol, google is my friend and also my enemy!! I have learnt so much but also at times too much self diagnosing wrongly, just can't help it though!! I'm holding googling IB at the mo but if no AF or BFP tomorrow I sure will be!!!


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah I spent most of my hour on google that i totally forgot I was boiling water to make pasta :haha: That just reminds me...I am in love with pasta. I have been eating pasta every day so far...weird I know. I havent wanted anything else but pasta. Im going to hold off on goolgle for now though.


----------



## lauraemily17

:bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :happydance: :headspin: :D

and it's a really nice line, not really dark but not squint to see it either, it started to devleop really quickly and it's certainly darker than any of my other first :bfp:s 

I really really hope it's a good sign. It's the first test I've taken with DH here, I'm so glad I waited!!

Fingeres crossed for you next Patrice!


----------



## mzswizz

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: Now I feel like going out to buy a test :haha:


----------



## lauraemily17

If you lived closer I'd send you some of mine, I've got 11 ics and 3 uk brand tests left, oh & a Frer I've only just remembered. Think I'll be using that 1 tomorrow. 

I have to say though, it's made a nice change not taking 1 everyday & squinting to see something so there is a benefit to waiting!!


----------



## mzswizz

Yes that is sooo true. I would try and test but I think its too late to test in the day seeing that i went to the bathroom plenty of times already. But Im starting to think its just AF being late because of the fact that i got bfns AFTER being late. It shouldnt take that long. Seeing that I got a bfp last time when I was only 4 or 5 weeks and like two days after IB.


----------



## lauraemily17

Maybe, but you also may have ovulated later so weren't late then but are now??


----------



## SpudsMama

Congratulations Laura! You definitely deserve this :bfp: :hugs: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Well now that depends on how late i ovulated which i wont know because i didnt use any opks or anything :dohh:. im currently cd44, my usual ov date is cd22. so im thinking even if i ovulated late it probably should still detect it i.e. i ovulate on cd24, 20 days have passed already. Unlessssssss im totally doing the calculations wrong lol


----------



## SLCMommy

*Congratulations Laura!!!!* H&H 9 months to you!!! When do you plan on going to the 1 tri forums now? Are you going to wait for Patrice? :) haha

AFM, I've been really sick lately. High temp, vomiting, body aches, headaches, etc... Not fun. Makes me sad this has to happen while i'm in my fertile week too. Good thing DH & I BD before I came down ill.


----------



## mzswizz

ashley-:hugs: hope you feel better. 

AFM, at first i was having quick sharp stabbing pain in my left breast on the side to the nipple part and then that stopped. Now i am getting quick sharp pains "down there" and i dont understand why. It just started happening to me.


----------



## lauraemily17

Thanks ladies :hugs:

I'll have a browse in the 1st tri but going to be cautious until I've had a scan at 7 weeks & seen a heartbeat, if beanie sticks for that long this time. 

I've taken a frer and IC this morning & both positive, lines are lighter than last nights but I've never got good lines of those brands. Will stick to my superdrug tests when I test again Monday!!! 

Hope you feel better soon Ashley. 

Patrice - stabbing down below is an odd symptom ive had when I've not been pregnant but also when I have been, but it was well after my bfp.


----------



## SpudsMama

Bloody hell Laura, how early do you get up on a Saturday morning?! :shock: I hadn't even woken up to take my temp when you wrote that post :blush: xx


----------



## lauraemily17

Steve was up as he had to leave for work at 6.15 & I was so excited I had to test again and couldn't get back to sleep!! I ended up getting up and doing work. Feeling sleepy now though so going to have a nap! Normally I sleep for as long as possible on Saturdays, I like my bed!!

How are things with you? How long til ovulation?


----------



## SpudsMama

I'm alright thanks. Donor issues finally seem to be sorted out and I should ovulate sometime next weekend, maybe a day or two later... xx


----------



## SLCMommy

laura - That sounds like a good idea. I personally would want to see the heartbeat and make sure the babe is doing fine before moving onto the first trimester board as well.

patrice - this isn't to get your hopes up, but I also have had sharp shooting pains in my breasts & vaginal area when I was early pregnant with all three of my healthy pregnancies. However, I would also get them up to a few months after they were born as well. But, just to be safe because I don't know 100% I will or will not confirm they were pregnancy related. haha. They could definitely just be "woman" related. lol.


----------



## mzswizz

I tested with FMU with FRER and it was a BFN. Not getting my hopes up but thats what I expected.


----------



## lauraemily17

Oh no Patrice. I was so hopeful for you. :hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah I think I should get that Tea i heard it works.


----------



## mzswizz

i think im going crazy..i think i see a line but im not sure :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20111022_100950.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 1









inverted.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lauraemily17

I may see something. Can you try taking the pic again against a plane background & a little less blurry, hard I know!! Light lines are really hard to pick up on a camera.


----------



## mzswizz

is this better?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20111022_102924.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 8









inverted.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## lauraemily17

Much better & I definitely see a line!!!! :D is it a Frer? How long did it take to come up?


----------



## mzswizz

yes its a frer and within the first 3 mins i didnt really see anything so I put it to the side and then i checked back at the 10 min mark, this time ripping it apart and went to the kitchen to see and i saw that and I was like huh is that a line :shrug: total confusion i say :haha: I will most likely just wait until next thursday to try again. Now the question is..if i did ovulate late, how many days further ahead AF suppose to be then? Because I dont know if this is the right time frame to get faints IF it is the start of a bfp. Also, im starting to get sharp pains in my lower abdomen now. Yesterday the sharp pain started in my left breast, then went to "down there" and then this morning my back and now my lower abdomen. Totally dont understand.


----------



## lauraemily17

YOU ARE PREGNANT!!!! :headspin: :happydance:

The first pic below is my Frer from this morning which is faint like yours, if I had only had that I would have had my doubts but the second pic is the test from last night, no doubt that that ones positive!!!

After I had my implantation bleeding yesterday I started to get some stabbing pains around my left ovary, I am sure this is the eggy burrowing in as when I had my scan it showed I had ovulated on the left. That is what you are feeling now. I've felt it for all 3 of my pregnancies!!

I wouldn't wait until Thursday I'd test again on Monday if I was you, the line should be a little darker then.

I have regular cycles so know I am 3 + 5 weeks pregnant, I'd say you're similar based on the colour of the line, although some peoples bodies take longer for the HCG to show but it may only make a difference by a few days, week max I would have thought.

Have you shown your DH? 

I'm so so pleased and very excited for you :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







P1020133.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 8









P1020135.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## lauraemily17

PS, what a great way to hit 2000 posts!! This thread has been seriously lacking BFPs I have everything crossed it all works out and Emma and Ashley get their BFPs soon as well!xxx


----------



## SpudsMama

I definitely think it's a :bfp: !!!!! OMG, I can't believe it :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## mzswizz

I havent told DH yet I want to wait to test again and see but is it just me or is this line darker....
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20111022_120143.jpg
File size: 8.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## SpudsMama

That's an obvious line, and it has colour to it as well... :bfp:


----------



## lauraemily17

Definately, if you can get it to come up like that on a computer it has to be a proper line, mine looks better in real life but you can still just make it out on the pic.


----------



## mzswizz

Omg!!! I had put it back in the case and no wonder i couldnt see the line because in the case it looks sooooooooo faint but its there compared to when i take it out the case. What am i going to do now?!!!!! eeeekkkkk


----------



## mzswizz

And now i feel so crazy because I was ranting in my ttc journal about AF being late and getting BFNs and not having a baby etc etc when in reality the test was a bfp after all :dohh: im thinking i did ovulate late which therefore caused af to be later than usual and getting BFNs. Im assuming im earlier in the pregnancy omg i cant believe i said pregnancy this is crazy. I think im freaking out more than anything because we work our way to this and when it finally happens, its like what am i suppose to do now.. i based my life on ttc that i didnt prepare for when i ACTUALLY get pregnant. I dont know my mind is just all over the place right now as you all can see. I dont think Im going to tell anyone yet until we are in the clear.


----------



## SpudsMama

I'm so happy for you Patrice, you've waited so long for this :hugs: xx


----------



## mzswizz

i think im going to :cry:. Emma i know you are next I can just feel it. So now the sharp pains im getting and back ache and cm and everything else is because im pregnant wow. I guess the relaxed approach worked :dohh: I cant believe I just said that


----------



## Steph32

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!! LAURA AND PATRICE!!! I'm so happy for you!!!!! I can't believe I'm gone for 2 days and come back and you're both pregnant!! BUMP BUDDIES!! 

Patrice how far along do you think you are? Wonder if you ovulated late or if it just took a while for the hcg to register?

Emma and Ashley you guys are next. I say we are all pregnant within the next month!


----------



## Steph32

Alisha- Thanks so much, I will respond to you on the other thread!


----------



## Steph32

Patrice, I too have the sharp pains, backache and cm. Wonder if it's round ligament pain already. I've had it since O!


----------



## mzswizz

I think I ovulated late which means im probably not as late as i thought I was. Or maybe my hcg is rising slowly because when i had the m/c last year it took from april 2nd-june 10th for my hcg levels to go to 0. So since it went down slowly maybe, it rising slowly this time. And from an online pregnancy calculator, it says 5+1 :saywhat: i didnt know I was so early still. It would explain the early BFNs :dohh: And im think the pains are the ligaments stretching. I really hope this is a sticky bean.


----------



## Steph32

Yes positive thoughts for both of you. They say the 2ww is hard, but these early pregnancy days are even harder, especially if you've had past loss(es). Each day I make it I feel more and more relief. Although I know we will all be holding our breath til at least that first ultrasound!


----------



## mzswizz

yes. I had a m/c @ 5 weeks so im really hoping its not repeating itself. Also if it was an evap, wouldnt the evap disappear already seeing that i tested around 7 or 8am and its now 2:15pm? I dont know im still in shock :haha:


----------



## SpudsMama

Bear in mind Patrice, that according to your LMP, you're already past 5 weeks right? You're nearly halfway through first tri if you think about it in that way :haha: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah you are sooo right. 7 more weeks!! Cant believe I am counting until the 2nd tri eeekkk. I dont even know if i should add the pregnancy tickers and change to pregnant expecting omg im freaking out once again. I think i need ice cream :haha:


----------



## SpudsMama

Definitely go for the ticker! I love seeing pregnancy tickers! :haha: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Its not an evap its PINK!!! faint but PINK!!! :happydance: I think i wont believe it until i go to the doc :rofl: ok im lying :rofl:


----------



## SLCMommy

No WAY!!!!!!! I'm sooo excited for you Patrice!!!!! :thumbup::hugs2::wohoo::headspin::headspin: That is DEFINITELY a :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:!!! :baby: Fx that it's a healthy 9 months!!!! :)

Patrice, as far as the pains go...I had them too, EVERY time. They are TOTALLY normal! My doc said that it just is from your body starting to stretch and I was told in the breasts is due to the start of breast enlargement & all. 

I can't wait for you to go to the doctor & get this pregnancy confirmed!! I'm not pregnant yet, so maybe i'll throw back on cocktails for you in celebration tonight :) 

*Congratulations! *


----------



## SLCMommy

Larua & Steph - Thank you for the well wishes!!

Emma - You & I are next. We are officially a team! :) haha...


AFM, I'm feeling a lot better. Going to go walk the puppy with the family. DH said earlier he wants to BD tonight...not in the purpose for making a baby if you get my drift.... but because he wants to "have fun". Ha..men! I think it IS to try & make a baby, but DH said when he thinks about it as "gotta give her my baby batter" (LOL) he doesn't, erm, preform as well... so we just try not to think about it. All these BFP are making me excited for the possibility for Emma & I at getting a BFP soon. I hope we do...

& I hope we all have sticky beans! :happydance: Wouldn't it be wonderful if we all migrated to the first trimester forums together and had our babies around the same time? :winkwink:


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Ashley. I know you and Emma will be next. When DH came home, the line was there without a doubt and it was no need to squint at all. A nice faint pink line. We will go to the doctor next month because thats when DH will get paid and we should be able to see beanie then too yay


----------



## SLCMommy

Patrice - Yay!! I'm SO excited for you! If you wait a little bit anyways, than you know there is a good chance beany will stick & you'll be safe to move to the first trimester forums!

AFM, Tomorrow is my O day!! I'm unbelievably excited! My heart is begging for the spermies to swim. :spermy: I know, I know...TMI but if your offended by that than perhaps you don't need to be on a TTC forum, eh? lol! Even though I am TTC, I am sincerely giddy for the ones who have! Again...GL to all you who are pregnant! So excited for you all!! Steph, Laura & Patrice! I really hope these babies stick for all of you and everyone has a great pregnancy with a bouncing, healthy baby! 3 in the forum all somewhat close to the same time...that's good! sprinkle some of that baby dust my way, please!!

:dust: for you Emma!! xxxx


----------



## SpudsMama

:dust: to you too Ashley! I still can't believe that after having the original four of us all on this thread together for nearly a year, that three of you have got your BFP's within a week of each other... how weird is that?! :haha: xx


----------



## lauraemily17

I'm feeling really rough today :(

I don't know whether it's pregnancy related or I've got a bug / food poisoning.

I've been feeling nauseous since Friday, only a bit then, more yesterday, expecially before I ate. I went our for dinner for a friends bday last night and a couple of hours later had a really really bad tummy, worse than my IBS tummy, more like food posioning. It really worried me as my IBS got worse before both of my miscarraiges. I took another 2 tests last night to see how my levels were and my line was darker than the one in the morning with less concetrated urine so my levels are definately still rising, the lines are also now darker than they ever got during my second pregnancy.

Do you think it could just be my body reacting to the hormones, I do seem to be getting a lot of symptoms stupidly early this time, AF was only due today!! I suppose it could just be a stomach bug or actually be food poising, I hope not though as that can't be good while pregnant :(

Steph - I remember you saying you had a really bad tummy, were you getting really bad cramps followed by bad diarrhoea? How long did it last for?

On a sperate note, it was my best friends 30th last night and we reminisced by going to an old club we used to go to years ago, the DJ was also very obliging playing lots of the old music we used to listen to, even though it was a rock club then and now it's more indie. It was so much fun (even sober and leaving before 12!!) but I also feel like I've said farewell to my youth, silly I know and it may be the hormones but I feel really emotional about it, I don't know how I'm going to cope with mine next March!!


----------



## SpudsMama

Laura, maybe it is food poisoning if it's come on since last night when you went out for a meal. Has anyone else got the same problem? If not, then maybe you're having your pregnancy symptoms kick in early... or it could be twins :rofl: xx


----------



## lauraemily17

I'm going to check with my mate who had the same food as me, but when I left I already had stomach ache and she stayed and felt fine.

I did suggest twins to DH last night, the look on his face was hilarious, utter fear!!! We do have twins in our family, evey other generation but the last set are my cousins so it's unlikely. 

I've just been googling and diarreoa is really common in early pregnancy, the progesterone causes it as well as constipation so I'm hoping it's just a symptom. I cried when I found this out so my hormones are definately running riot, I feel a mess!!

I've also found out, even if it is food poisoning or a tummy bug apparantly it won't harm beanie as my body will protect him first so I will just suffer more which is absolutely fine by me!!


----------



## SLCMommy

laura - I know somethng is going around this time of the year...I just got done with the darn flu! I'd say it's more likly food poisoning but you being newly pregnant, it's a toss up and it definitely could be that too.


----------



## mzswizz

Laura-Hope its not food poisoning. How far along are you

Also i noticed me and Steph are a day apart in pregnancy.


----------



## lauraemily17

Don't think it was food poisoning as feeling much better now and ate lunch successfully. Hopefully it was a one off!! Just cooking some dinner now but keeping to plain foods.

I'm only 3 weeks 6 days!! I'm very proud of beanie burrowing in early!! I'm not going to put a ticker up until I at least get past 4+4 but may wait until my 5 week scan.

I think you may actually be earlier than your ticker says. I think the tickers calculate it based on an average 28 day cycle with ovulation occuring around day 14. In your case you know you ovulated at least a week later which would put you babk by a week to 4+3. It's worth baring in mind if you have a scan which also puts you back, if it does it shouldn't be abything to worry about.

Any changes to symptoms? My nipples are starting to swell, each symptom I spot makes me a little more relaxed!!


----------



## mzswizz

I used a calculator in which you can type in your cycle and it has me at 5+2 today. I have a 35 day cycle but seeing that I ovulated late, I am probably 4+2. But we will find out next month. Hopefully see bean in there. 

Symptoms:
sharp lower abdomen pains (ligaments stretching)
fatigue
nauseous feeling
constipation
puffy nipples lol


----------



## mzswizz

this is how yesterday's test looks inside the case
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20111023_154732.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## SpudsMama

It's still an obvious line in the case :thumbup: xx


----------



## mzswizz

it looks more defined IRL. but of course its hard to capture that with a camera. A woman told me that FRER can give pink evaps :saywhat: I hope thats not true. I thought evaps are suppose to be colorless like a shadowy gray and disappears after awhile. My line is still there


----------



## SpudsMama

It looks like a real line to me. The best thing to do would be to use another FRER with FMU to see if it's any darker... xx


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah it looks like a line to me and i will test probably on monday. I will probably use a dollar tree brand to see if a line comes up then. I really dont want to use the last 2 tests yet just in case the lines arent getting darker fast enough for me :haha:


----------



## lauraemily17

How are all you ladies doing today? Were's your ticker gone Patrice?

1st scan booked for next Monday morning!! :D

So excited, even though all we'll see is a sack, it's more than I've ever seen before!!

Been feeling nauseous all day, had to eat a bit for it to get better but not too much while at work but now at home it's fine! It's reassuring to have some symptoms so early but I keep thinking it's all in my head as it just seems too early!! Don't think I'm ever going to be able to relax!! :dohh:


----------



## mzswizz

i think i had an evap :cry:. This is today's test. I only see one line :nope:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20111024_141336.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## lauraemily17

I don't know, I may have a bad case of line eye but there's seems to be something faint although I guess you can see it a lot better in real life. Did you take that with FMU?

FRERs are so not known for evaps, from my experience however they takes ages to get darker. I've never had a decent line, even at least a week into my first pregnancy when cheapy test were coming up dark. I don't bother with them now, the one I took the other day was my only one and I won't buy any more.

Wait a couple of days and try another brand, maybe a digital one so there's no doubt.

Got everything crossed for you :hugs: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Ok i took 2 tests today. One around 7am and i thought evap maybe because it was pink but then again it just look like the pink was only at the top and bottom of the test and that was with FMU. Then at 12pm i took a test and then it looked negative so im like hmmmm i dont know what that was about. Now my hopes are up again. I dont think i shouldve tested today thinking it was going to get dark. And i keep hearing that FRER takes forever to get darker so thats good on my part. I also the pics of the first test and the new test in the pregnancy test forum and alot of women are telling me the first test is the definate positive. So now i got to put my ticker back up :haha:


----------



## lauraemily17

If the FMU one had a line and the 12pm one didn't I wouldn't worry (although easier said than done)

Try and relax, you had a good list of symptons yesterday which has got to be a good sign and you are definatey late for AF.

The latest AF could have come was today for me and not even the tiniest hint her, one milestone reached!!


----------



## mzswizz

my latest AF would be on Thursday. Well the first morning test today seems like an evap because it was pink at the very top and at the very bottom but i dont know about the middle. So i think that means evap.


----------



## SLCMommy

What is FRER and FMU? lol


----------



## mzswizz

FRER is first response early result and FMU first morning urine


----------



## SLCMommy

Thanks for clearing that up :)


----------



## mzswizz

no problem


----------



## SpudsMama

Yay for the ticker Laura! :happydance: That's the one I plan to get when my time comes... xx


----------



## mzswizz

I was going to get that ticker too but it had me at 6 weeks+ :rofl: so i was like well that cant work


----------



## lauraemily17

Thanks Emma, I like it as it's a bit more understated than the week by week ones. I do like those ones as well but they remind me of Blueberry. I'm finding the best way of not stressing and worrying over this pregnancy is to try and forget about my last 2 miscarraiges and almost act as if this is my first pregnanct. That sounds awful, but my angels will always be in my heart but I need to move on and I can't handle being a nervous wreck everyday for the next few months! So far it is really helping, I feel more positive than I did for both of my other pregnancues, and the continued symptoms (different to the other 2) are reassuring and thankfully not too severe at the moment.

Are you counting down the days to your donation now? how many are you getting this month?

Patrice - Have you booked yourself in with your Dr yet?


----------



## mzswizz

DH wants to wait until next month. Atleast until it will be time to see something in an U/S. Which is understandable. Im still going to test though :rofl:


----------



## SpudsMama

I can see where you're coming from Laura, and if this pregnancy feels different then that's got to be a good sign :hugs:

My donations should be sometime between Friday and Monday, and I'm hoping for two but it depends on TC's schedule... xx


----------



## mzswizz

Same here this one feels different because i got alot of back pain and sharp pains and nauseous feeling at times.


----------



## lauraemily17

Fxd for 2 Emma. 

I had the worst dream last night that I miscarried again!! Woke up terrified so took at test, well 2!! Thankfully both very much positive, no lighter lines & came up quicker. 

It seems my subconcious won't let me bury my fears!! 

I am still feeling more nervous now but unlike the second miscarriage where my dream was more like a vision & everything happened exactly the same, last nights was just a dream, nothing was very dream like and odd, felt like real life but very much wasn't. 

Monday can't come soon enough now & hopefully get to see that everything is ok!

I think


----------



## SLCMommy

lauraemily- I'm sorry about your bad dream...that's no fun :( But remember, it was only a dream. Well, speaking of dreams I better go to bed...it's 12:44 AM where I live! :)

Good night :)


----------



## lauraemily17

Thanks Ashley

Sweet dreams!


----------



## mzswizz

Laura-They always said that you dream whats on your mind so maybe thats why you had that dream. I know you will carry full term this time around. You should have nothing to worry about.

AFM, i took another test and it appears to be negative so either the 1st one was an evap or i had a chemical for the first time :cry:. I took it this morning around 7:40am with FMU. I did drink alot of fluid last night but the last time I went to the bathroom was around 10pm and dh and i dtd last night but i dont think his soldiers would affect the test soooo back to awaiting AF. Maybe she will come two weeks late.


----------



## lauraemily17

I'm so sorry Patrice :hugs: :hugs: 

That was a very very convincing evap but I hope it was that rather than a chemical. :hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

im still kind of hopeful though


----------



## SLCMommy

Patrice - I'm so sorry about your BFN. Perhaps you should go into a doctor and just get a blood pregnancy test done? :hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

thanks Ashley thats what im going to do


----------



## SLCMommy

Patrice- Good! :thumbup: Are you going to do it tomorrow? My BFF who's tried to get PG with her son for five years has been trying to get PG another for now almost two years (she started six weeks after her son was born because she knows it takes her awhile). She thought this month was her month, she was 4 days late but AF came and got her she says. It's just the beginning, so she is holding out hope that it's implantation bleeding but her hope is slim to nothing. :nope: FX for you Patrice...no AF is still a good sign!

AFM, I just have an overall ache-like feeling in my pelvic area. I'm not sure what to think of it. My AF is due in 11 days though. I'm been really snappy at DH and emotionally sensitive but than again, I hardly get "me" time. lol. Carved pumpkins tonight & am baking pumpkin seeds at the moment!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Ashley. Its cd50 today and No AF yay another milestone that i crossed if OV was on time. Now i got to wait for cd57 if ov was late i think i have to but we shall see. I was thinking about buying another test i dont know though yet.


----------



## SLCMommy

Patrice - If I were you I wouldn't waste anymore money on a pregnancy test & just get a blood test from the drs :)


----------



## mzswizz

yeah you are right but i just read your post after i bought the answer brand :blush: i wish i didnt because it looks like i bought a bad batch. automatically the test line popped up but looks grayish sooooo evap. Will go to the doctor though.


----------



## SLCMommy

Patrice - call your dr today and see if you can get in just for a lab!


----------



## mzswizz

I will call next week Monday.


----------



## lauraemily17

Patrice - I know I've said this before but your patience astounds me!!

We've had some sad news today. My SIL thinks she's miscarrying. This is the same SIL who found out she was pregnant the weekend I had my first miscarraige only to find out at her 13 week scan her baby had died at 6 weeks.

We didn't know for definate she was pregnant but suspected it, she's only a week ahead of me. That now makes 4 miscarriages out of 5 pregnancies between the 2 of us in 6 month!! My poor MIL & FIL, it's worse that it keeps happening so close to each other, it's like being in a bad soap opera!

I feel so so sad for her, I know the horror of miscarrying again, especially so close to the first. It actually took a month to properly hit me but when it did it was devasting.There is some hope as the hospital are still not confirming and want to do more tests but she's prepared herself for the worst. Life is so cruel, I hope lightening doesn't strike for a 5th time in our family. :(


----------



## SpudsMama

I'm so sorry for your SIL Laura, as well as for the rest of your family :hugs: I can't imagine it happening once, let alone four times... xx


----------



## mzswizz

Laura- :hugs: for the whole family. Hope everything turns out okay and you both have babies around the same time frame. And thanks. I try to be patient because I never know until I get it confirmed by the doctor. I guess the PMA is another reason also. I always look on the bright side of things. It could be I ovulated late and who knows what else happened. I wont know for sure until I see the doctor but I will enjoy my days as if I am pregnant just in case i do end up being pregnant. And i know every pregnancy is different. I just am hopeful until i know whats going on. I mean im on cd50 and no AF also no sign of her and my cp is high (well cant even find it :haha:), soft, moist and i only have white cm. So maybe thats a good thing still.


----------



## SLCMommy

Laura - I'm so sorry about all the families miscarriages! :( I really wish there was something I could do.


----------



## lauraemily17

Arrgggjhhh I don't know if I am just being paranoid after finding out about SIL last night but I'm really worried I'm about to miscarry again :(

I woke up with some twinges in my back this morning but they felt more muscular so I tried not to worry but they're getting. It's like pressure in the small of my back, I'm trying desperately to think if they're the same as my miscarriages, but really not sure. I've also had some twinges in my tummy but it's mostly my back. 

I'm that worried I've just popped into town to get a digi test. It came up preg quite quickly on quite diluted urine so feel a bit better but still terrified. Now on my way back to work and got to try and concentrate until 5 when all I wanna do is go home and cry :(


----------



## anti

laura please try not to worry. I know its easier better said than done, but try your best. Twinges and cramps are normal in pregnancy. I have them all the time. Go get a scan done if you're worried. I still get terrified and I still have to wait till the 7th to have my first scan. thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## SpudsMama

Laura, I would put it down to what's happening with your SIL, it's obviously touched a raw nerve. I would assume (although I'm not 100% seeing as I've never been through it myself) that if you were miscarrying again, you'd be sure of it, recognising the pains and everything. I would think it's not something you forget very easily. Big :hugs: xx


----------



## lauraemily17

Thanks ladies. I'm trying really hard to stay calm & stay positive. Thankfully I have a scan arranged first thing Monday morning. 

You're right Emma, I think I would know for sure & they would be worse by now I would have thought. 

Anti, it's reassuring to hear you have cramps. I have read that they are normal but I've not had a lot since I first got my bfp so they've thrown me. I did have my worst day of nausea yesterday so maybe beanies having a growth spurt. 

I wish I could just go to sleep and wake up 13 weeks with a healthy bump!! Goodluck for your scan. 

Xx


----------



## mzswizz

I agree with anti and Emma. Its nothing you should worry about. Cramps, twinges, backaches are all the norm in pregnancy. And if you used a digi and it came up pregnant quickly with diluted urine, I would say you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Steph32

Hey guys! Sorry I've been away, I've been feeling sooooo sick that it's even been hard to drag myself to the computer. I guess this is a good thing, but geez, I'm just nauseous 24/7, I have no appetite and have to force myself to eat. I'm sick if I do eat and sick if I don't. I have my IBS flaring up with intestinal cramps like someone is twisting and holding my insides like that, it's horrible. I hope that it eventually goes away, at least the IBS stuff cause it's so unpredictable. I feel like when I fall asleep that's the only relief I get, until it eventually wakes me up in the middle of the night. I did not have this my first pregnancy, and the 2nd one I had it a little bit but I remember it going away by this time. Maybe it's because my hcg levels are really high this time, which was good to see, although my doctor is now joking around that it's twins. Wouldn't that be lovely! I know I shouldn't complain, I should be happy that I probably have at least one healthy baby in there, but God knows how my poor body would hold up with twins! I'm already underweight and can barely just feed myself right now!

Laura-- I'm so sorry to hear about your SIL's m/c. I know it's probably triggering a lot for you, and that's normal. Honestly, as much as I'm joking about twins, every twinge and cramp I feel I think I am going to have another m/c, or when I get stressed out I think that I am killing my baby. Or when I suddenly don't feel a symptom anymore, or miss a dose of my progesterone cream, or prenatal vitamins, or really anything... but all I can tell myself, and I keep hearing it from everyone else, is that if it's a viable pregnancy, that baby is sticking around no matter what. If it's not, well then it wasn't viable to begin with. You have to trust that this is a strong baby and if that baby is meant to be born, no matter what you do or think, it will be!

Patrice- what's going on? Do you think you are still pregnant? I'm confused. Are you getting BFN's? That's weird. Did you ever get a dark line, or just light ones that could have possibly been evaps? I agree with Ashley, go to the Dr and get a blood test so that you know for sure!


----------



## Steph32

Oh and Laura, you say you are feeling the cramps in the small of your back, I have the same thing and to me it always feels intestinal, so maybe it's the same for you, maybe it's part of the IBS acting up?


----------



## lauraemily17

I think you may be right Steph but for me I've been having probs with cosntipation, I'm so clogged up (sorry, TMI!! :blush:) which may be casuing some of the aches.

I think it is also just growing pains and my joints softening. As well as my back hurting I'm getting pains around my hips and knees. I've also noticed this morning that the flesh around my pubic bone is much firmer than it was yesterday morning.

I'm still nervous, but not quite the wreck I was yesterday!! I keep trying to think, if the pains were bad I would have started bleeding by now but there's nothing but the usual copius amounts of CM. Just got to get through the next 2 days, Monday morning can't come soon enough!! (never thought I'd be wishing for a Monday morning!!)


----------



## lauraemily17

I would normally say sorry you're feeling rough Steph but under the circumstances I'm really pleased for you!! :D

I'm still suffering from nausea, thankfully not enough to make me sick and it's staying quite traditional as it's worst in the morning!! It starts to improve in the afternoon and goes in the evening, just leaves me with terrible wind and indigestion!!


----------



## mzswizz

Steph- :hugs: hope you feel better but its a good thing your bean is sticking in real good. Well i never got a dark line just the faint line that got darker as time went by and was noticeable enough for DH to see far away and not squint or hold at an angle :haha: Then after that, negatives :shrug:. My plan is this...AF was due on Oct. 13th so i calculated from Oct. 13th to figure out when my next AF would've been due which is Nov. 17th. Sooo Im going to wait until Nov. 17th. If no AF by then, Im going to test and then go to the doctor for bloodwork and hopefully he will do an U/S seeing that I would be 2 months late for AF. I have read on a thread about women who were late for AF, had negative hpts and bloodwork and then they hit the 2 month late mark, got tested again because they didnt know what was going on and got pos hpt, bloodwork and even some found out via U/S. So hoping thats whats going on with me.


----------



## SpudsMama

Argh, I don't have a clue what's going on with my cycle!! CD17 and no EWCM, or positive OPK :wacko: Ovulation has only been later than this once before (CD20), and that was back in June when I first started on the EPO, but it's been fine ever since. I haven't changed anything this cycle from past months, I don't get it :dohh: :dohh: :dohh:


----------



## SLCMommy

Steph - Glad your pregnancy is sticking! That's so exciting! :thumbup:

laura- Sorry about your heartburn, that can be so uncomfortable. :nope: Are you taking tums or some kind of antacid to help you? :hugs:

Patrice- I swear you have to be superwoman of all the TTC community! :happydance: I would never be able to hold off that long! 

Emma - Glad to see a post from you. I'm really sorry that your cycle has been crazy :wacko:. I sympathize with you how frustrating that might be. Forgive me if you are already on it, but in your area can you get on clomid since you've been TTC for a year already? :hugs:

AFM, I am 7 DPO. Took a test yesterday to see if I'd get lucky with early testing but it was a BFN :wacko:. I'm just going to wait until the middle to end of next week sometime. I have two more digital clearblue tests. I think I am having "signs" but who knows if I am just being ultra-paranoid or over analyzing things :shrug:. I don't like the 2WW.


----------



## mzswizz

lol thanks Ashley. i am trying my best to get the best results.


----------



## SpudsMama

Thanks Ashley. I have an appointment with my doctor tomorrow anyway, so I'll mention it to him then if I don't get a positive OPK beforehand. You can definitely get Clomid, but I don't know the ins and outs of it all, it's up to the doc really... xx


----------



## lauraemily17

Emma - Have you been eating differently unintentionally? If you've increased your acid food intake that may be affecting your CM. Are you getting any watery CM? I very rarely saw any EWCM, watery was my thing. I used to top it up with a small amount of preseed and seemed to work for me. Hopefully you'll see your smiley tomorrow.

Ashley - What signs are you seeing? Got my fingers crossed for you.

Steph - How are you holding up? When do you get your first scan?

Patrice - I'm so convinced you are pregnant, I'm hoping to see you get some more deefinaitve symptoms before you get to the Drs!! How are your boobs feeling? In the last couple of days my boobs are absolutely killing me when I wake up in the night or morning, thankfully my bra keeps them comfortable during the day. 

AFM - first scan tomorrow :D I'm really excited at the mo but know I'm going to be a nervous wreck tomorrow!! It'll be too early to see beanie but hopefully we'll see a good size sack and maybe the yolk sac as well. I'm hoping I can get a picture to take home. My cramps and back ache are loads better now, just the odd stretching twinges. Nausea is still horrible in the morning so hopefully they're all signs of a healthy pregnancy. I'm also going to take a digi tomorrow, hoping to see 2-3 week, 3 + weeks would be even better but think it's still a bit early for that!!


----------



## SpudsMama

I'm so excited for your scan Laura, even if you only see a tiny little blob in there I'll be chuffed! :haha:

My diet hasn't changed at all really. I'm still eating the same meals and I only drink water and my one glass of grapefruit juice a day. I haven't had watery CM, but I did have some weird runny, creamy stuff a couple of days ago but it was gone the next morning. It's been mostly creamy, and when I checked earlier sticky. I _always_ get at least 5 days of EWCM, but nothing. My cervix is high, soft and very wet :shrug: If it wasn't for the pre-ov temps and one day of heavy bleeding on CD2 I'd be taking a HPT! :haha: 

xx


----------



## SLCMommy

Happy Halloween Everyone!

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=288488&stc=1&d=1320029785

Just wanted to wish everyone on this thread a very happy & safe Halloween. This picture was taken a day before Halloween (on the 30th) at my churches Halloween party :) Anywho...I was supposed to be a clown doll. LOL. It was a very last minute thing that I put together with clothing in my closets and extra clown makeup left over from my daughter. As far as my symptoms go..it's been light nausea, headaches, sharp breast pain, increased sense of smell, increased appetite, and light AF-like cramps. But who knows if they are really PG related, lol :shrug: ​
 



Attached Files:







halloween3.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 28


----------



## lauraemily17

And the digi said.............................. 3+ weeks!!!! :headspin: :happydance: 

Never got that in either pregnancies, I think I remember Vicky saying on your journal Emma that HCG levels have to be 20000 to get that! I hope that's s good sign of more good news later!! 

Happy Halloween to you too Ashley, love the costume!! Halloween is gradually becoming bigger in England but we're still way off your celebrations in the US. I havent had any trick or treaters since I've moved here 3 years ago, I really wish I did, I used to get loads in my old house & get through bucket loads of sweets!!


----------



## SLCMommy

Laura- Thank you :) :winkwink: Yeah, Halloween is a really big commercial holiday here in the USA. Just another excuse for people to get drunk...:drunk: but I haven't in the last few years. lol :haha: It's 1:22 am here & I honestly don't know why I'm up...I just am. Watched a really dumb horror movie about a killer Santa (LOL) :dohh:, I had to pee and I couldn't help but to test. It was a very stupid thing for me to do because today I am 8 DPO, and it's in the middle of the night so I got a BFN. Uh, oh well...:shrug:


----------



## lauraemily17

Scan showed a sac measuring appropriately for gestation. It was an external scan & I was expecting internal so they couldn't see any more even if there was anything. Also randomly found a cyst on my right overy but it shouldn't be a prob. 

To be honest was a little disappointed, it was very rushed but I guess with out NHS I was lucky to get that!!

The dr's off now for 4 weeks so next scan with him is 28th nov @ 9 weeks. I can't wait that long to hear a heartbeat so going to get a private 1 done at 7 weeks.


----------



## SpudsMama

Yay! I'm so glad everything is going well Laura, especially the 3+ weeks on the digi. I remember you saying after the first MC that you wanted to reach that milestone :happydance: 

Still getting negative OPK's, but I had some really weird CM this morning. It was like a giant blob of EWCM, except it stayed in shape and refused to be stretched :haha: xx


----------



## SLCMommy

Laura - That's great news!! So glad little bean is sticky for you, FX he/she continues to be!

TTC - That CM does sound a little weird. My only guess is that is somehow hardened? What are you doing to do? Are you going to continue to do the OPK's and try with your sample if you get a positive one or are you going to just do it when you "would" be ovulating and try to wing it?


----------



## mzswizz

yay laura so happy for you. Seems like beanie is growing appropriately thats great news. I wouldnt be able to hold out until 9 weeks neither even though if i am pregnant, I probably would be close to that by the time i see the doctor :haha:

Ashley-Happy Halloween! Love the costume. DH is at work today and i think its going to be nothing big today seeing that he has to work tomorrow also and wont be off until Wednesday so most likely eat dinner and sleep. No candy for the trick or treaters this time because candy isnt my best friend at the moment.

AFM, so Emma and I were talking and I was explaining that this morning I checked CP and it was high (i finally felt it), hard and felt closed because it felt like a little ball or the tip of my nose. And then when I went to check it again like TWO MINUTES LATER, cervix just disappeared. Like seriously it was THAT high up. The first time i used my middle finger and had to give a little extra push but i was able to touch it. Now no matter what position or angle or push, nothing nada zilch no cervix to be found :shrug: How can it disappear so fast? Also DH and I dtd @ 3am because i woke up out my sleep, I have no clue why and couldnt go back. All im having is CM and DH says "inside" feels the same as if i already had my AF so its normal. Usually DH says it feels different when its around the time of AF and then a day or 2 later, AF comes but nope nothing. No AF is a good sign and with that 1 pos test, I am still hopeful.


----------



## SpudsMama

Ashley - I'm just going to carry on with the OPK's and when/if I get a positive, I'll let the donor know and things will go ahead as normal. If the EWCM is still acting up I'll use Pre-Seed :thumbup: I have an appointment with my doctor in an hour as well, so I'll see what he says... xx


----------



## lauraemily17

I can't explain why Emma but I really think you should go for a random donation before your smiley this month, as in 2moro then try another 1 when you get your smiley.


----------



## mzswizz

So i have decided to cook boneless chicken breasts with fetuccine pasta w/ pasta sauce. DH cant wait to get home and I cant wait to eat :haha: I've noticed that now my appetite is picking up which is good. Because for almost a week, I wasnt really eating anything because everything turned me away. But i just have a taste for chicken pasta so i just have to cook it. Im really hoping this is a bfp for DH and I. I dont care if im ahead or behind by a few weeks..we are just ready for baby.


----------



## lauraemily17

I'm rooting for you Patrice. :hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Laura. Ugh its terrible weather outside at the moment. Nothing but rain and storms. Its almost 2:30pm and with these storms, it seems like its around 5pm. Rain rain go away dont come back another day :haha:


----------



## lauraemily17

Sounds like English weather!! It's not been too wet so far this Autumn but we're due storms at the end of the week, in fact I think it's storms from the US!! Typically just in time for Bonfire night so there may be some very wet people watching fireworks displays this year!!

We've just booked our 7 week scan for 16th November. Previously we didn't want to book scans so far in advance in case it was bad luck but I dont have the same fear this time, well not at the minute anyway!!


----------



## SpudsMama

Laura, I'd already thought about having a donation around now regardless of the confusion, but TC has said he'd rather leave it until the positive OPK. I completely respect his reasoning as well, I'm not his only recipient and he's quite busy over the next couple of weeks with donating, spending time with his family, running his business etc. I mentioned it to MM (back-up donor for situations like these) and he's unavailable too. If I don't get a positive OPK or temp rise this cycle then I'll have to live with it, but if I start getting concrete signs that ovulation is on the way I'll get my donation as planned... xx


----------



## mzswizz

Laura-You're appt is the day before my AF due date and if no AF then off to the doc we go. Hoping we both get good news!!! This weather is ridiculous I dont even know where it came from :haha: Hoping it clears up though.

Emma-You will get your donations either way I know it.


----------



## lauraemily17

Now I really am getting ahead of myself and I am going to stop now but I couldn't resist doing a baby gender prediction on the site I got the new ticker from. It's based on some chinese calander method and supposedly 75% accurate, I have hread of it from chinese people I've worked with who have said it was always accurate for them. 

Given my difficulties TTC and with my angels I will be over the moon to have a healthy baby regardless of the sex but, I really really really want a girl, it doesn't have to be my first so long as I have 1, but it would be easier if it is my first as I would prob leave my second ad a nice surprise. Guess what my predictions was??!! A GIRL!!! :D Now I know I'm a long way off actually having a healthy pregnancy but it's given me confidence another little boost!

Emma - you should try it for this cycle, all you put in is your age and month of conception. Would be interesting to see if you got a boy!


----------



## mzswizz

I tried it just to see and I was predicted a girl.


----------



## SpudsMama

Team :pink: for me too! Although, my Nan had a message in church today from a medium saying that she has a great grandson waiting to be born, I've been predicted a :blue: this cycle with Panrosa and when TTC via AI, a boy is always more likely going on the Shettles Method. Plus, I've had nothing but blue vibes pretty much the entire time I've been TTC. I'd be dead surprised if I had a girl, but over the moon regardless :cloud9:


----------



## SpudsMama

Also, my appointment with the GP went really well. He sees no problem with my bloodwork from a few weeks ago (although he says it'd be fine to use progesterone cream if I want to) and he was very impressed with TC's high sperm count :haha: If I haven't conceived by March, I'll be referred to the fertility clinic. If I have any major issues before then though, I should go back to him. I mentioned that ovulation hasn't come about yet, and he didn't seem too concerned about it. After all, it's only been days, not weeks... xx


----------



## mzswizz

i know i said yay to your ttc journal butttttt...yay :happydance: happy everything went well for you.


----------



## lauraemily17

That's great news Emma. Hopefully you won't need that referral!! :hugs:


----------



## SLCMommy

The Chinese calendar was wrong on all three of my kids... lol :)


----------



## Steph32

Emma, that's great news that everything looks good! Hopefully the progesterone cream will work its wonders for you...

The chinese calendar was right about my son, and also a few other family members I've looked up in the past. When I've looked to see what this baby is, it said girl... which completely makes sense because I've been feeling girl since the beginning... even before becoming pregnant I could feel that it is a female spirit. Of course I could be wrong, so I don't want to have any expectations. But, it's still fun to think about! 

Laura, I'm so glad things are going well with you and you were able to get an early scan, just for reassurance. So far so good! I haven't had one yet, my first one is scheduled for November 7th (I think same day as your next one?) and I will be about 8 weeks along. So fingers crossed that everything will be good! I'm still having major cramps, constipation and eating issues but I'll take that as a good sign.


----------



## SpudsMama

I'm sorry to hear about your symptoms Steph, but they're definitely a step in the right direction. Bubs is doing a lot of growing in there! :baby: 

Still no ovulation, but I had another bit of EWCM this morning so I'm hoping the egg is close now... xx


----------



## Steph32

Good luck this cycle Emma!

Patrice- Are you still waiting to see the Dr? Are you still getting BFN's?

Ashley- Have you tested yet?


----------



## SLCMommy

Emma - Out of curiosity, what church do you go too? What is the denomination? It sounds so interesting! :happydance:

Steph, Yeah, I testing today with FMU at 11 DPO and got a big ol' BFN. :dohh: My AF is due in five days, but I don't think this month is my month anymore.I'm getting discouraged.


----------



## SLCMommy

Hey Everyone. :wave: I know I posted not too long ago, but I just feel like I need a place to let my feelings all out. :cry: I understand that a lot of you have TTC a lot longer than I have (this is my 2nd month trying) but I think when you have finally decided to add to your family, be it first baby, or 20th (lol) you count on your body "doing it right" and just "getting pregnant" because that is what is natural. I think the emotional toll that it takes on a woman can become more & more so for the longer amount of time she TTC, but I feel like some woman who TTC for awhile end up giving up that emotional investment like they did in the beginning. I also think it's very possible to be vise versa, & some woman who TTC in the beginning don't emotionally invest. I think a lot of it has to do with the individual & some want it more bad than others. (Not to undermine anyone's feelings in the TTC community - just some are more patient than others). I am almost 12 DPO and I know i'll test in the morning, I have a bunch of .88 cheapy tests so it's hard not to resist the urge. Seeing a BFN at 11 DPO was the start of my disappointment for this month I think. This is only my 2nd month trying and my AF isn't due for another 5 days (in about 30 minutes it'll be 4 days, haha) and I am already getting angry at my body. :growlmad: Is it normal to feel a little jaded in the beginning? I came into my marriage with three children, all whom I had young (my first one being at 17) and none of them were planned. :-#:shock: (Let's just say I was a bad teenager, lol ). Now that I am married, 24.5 years old, I'd really like a child with my husband. He has no biological children and we of course want children together. He is 26. I regret getting the IUD, I had it for just shy of three years and I would absolutely never recommend it to anyone. Not to mention I wasn't even sexually active when I had it because the father of my previous children left me for another woman, & I didn't become sexually active until just very shortly before I married my DH in May. (Sorry, TMI) It was such a waste of time & money I think...and totally unnecessary to have it. But, who can predict their OH (ex) leaving them for another woman, right? :shrug: Finding out your pregnant from when you didn't plan it :shy: and than WANTING a BFP because it was planned, for me personally, seem to take on two different emotional aspects. Looking back, I wish I would of relished in finding out I was pregnant, but than again...I was really young with my first two so it was more of a matter of "crap nuggets! what do I do now?". Now I'm having my FX in the bathroom and I am SWEARING I see a BFP when in all honesty I'm not. My eyes literally play tricks on me! It's cruel](*,). Of course, I'm also the idiot that likes to go into the BFP announcements just to see if anything is new - which is self torture. It's really dumb, I know but I don't think i'll be doing it often anymore. I just get curious and like to read the stories. If I ever get a BFP I'll probably post my story there too though. I thought women who got the "i'm done with this site!" attitude (which I have seen) when someone says they tested and it was a BFP, were being immature and unkind, and should be happy for someone but now I'm starting to understand exactly where that sadness place is coming from. Not that I think that kind of response is okay, I feel like a TTC forum is for support and unless it's directly for those who have been TTC for, lets say, 5 years or something, or something specific, we should really be happy for everyone regardless. But I definitely understand where the whole feeling comes from. I just found out someone got a BFP at 8 DPO. 8! It's early, but I'm like...what the heck?! Oh well. I know everyone is different. I asked DH what happens if I didn't get pregnant this month and he just shrugged :shrug: and said "there really isn't anything we can do about it until we try at least for 12 months total" - which I know he is right. Forgive me if I am wrong, although he is trying is seems like men are less "emotionally" invested in the whole TTC thing. At least that's how it is with my BFF. :? Right now DH & I are living in a three bedroom apartment, but we plan to try and get a home loan sometime next fall. So if I did get pregnant this month and was due in July, baby would only be a few months old if we were approved & moved in :) DH offers encouragement by saying "If we don't get pregnant now, by the time you do get pregnant & have the baby we hopefully will be in our own house and the baby can have it's own room/nursery all to themselves from the start" (instead of sharing a room with us for a few months). Those words ARE encouraging to me, but still! haha. I have noticed that the "meat/muscle" part of my bbs are tender...but than, i'm crawling closer and closer to the :witch: so it definitely could be the start of PMS too. - Ashley xxx


----------



## SpudsMama

Ashley, I think everyone in this group, even on this entire forum, can relate to everything you've just said. For me personally, it's like the longer I'm TTC, the less bothered I am when I get a :bfn: It's the norm for me now because I've never seen a positive test before. Does that make sense to anyone or is it just me? 

AFM, positive OPK! positive OPK! positive OPK! Now if donor says he's unavailable he's going to get a b*tch slap :rofl: 

Oh, and Ashley, I'm not religious but the job I've gone for is a little shop inside an old church. It was renovated a few years back :thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-I agree with Emma. After seeing so many BFNs, I tend to just not get disappointed anymore. I just move onto my next cycle. Even though subconciously, I wished it was a BFP, i know its nothing I can do about it except move on so thats what i do. Thats the only way i keep my sanity. 

Emma-Yay for the pos OPK :happydance:. OV day is for me today too so lets see what happens.

Steph-Im still waiting to go to the doctor and i have not tested since dh wanted me to test which I am very proud of. So lets see what happens when I go to the doctor.


----------



## Steph32

Ashley- Life works itself out in funny ways doesn't it? Things happen when we don't expect it, and other times we could want something so bad but it just won't happen-- or it won't happen when we expect it to. I'm not a religious person, but I am very spiritual... and I believe everything happens for a reason and in due time. I know most of us believe this, but I know it's a hard thing to really grasp when things in your life aren't going as planned. For me, it has been a matter of really learning this through experience, especially in my TTC journey and my losses. All my life I've had a hard time with letting go and I think all that has happened this year had really taught me to let go in general. And much of this means letting go of expectations and being okay with not having control over my life. When I got pg with my son, it literally happened right away, we barely tried... I had always come to expect that things were just going to work out in my favor and had no bad thoughts of m/c or anything like that. I never thought I would be one of those women to go through anything like that. And I think everything that happened this year has been a test for me, and my future child is helping me through these lessons.

I know how you feel, with testing and seeing the BFN's. Even though it never took me too long to GET pregnant, even just after a month or two of seeing BFN's was really heartbreaking. When you want something so bad and do everything right and expect your body to follow, you feel betrayed when it doesn't happen. I have TONS of respect for Emma and Patrice, going through month to month and having so much patience and trust in the process... although it's totally understandable that they would be jaded after a while, I would be too. Every one of us is on our own journey and I think we are all learning things through this process.

You just are coming off of the IUD, so you gotta give yourself some time for this to happen. It's very natural to not get pregnant after 2 months of trying (remember the average is 3) and especially with the IUD you want to allow a little bit of extra time for your body to realize what you want it to do! 

I hope this wasn't too long-winded... :hugs:


----------



## SLCMommy

Last night after I was feeling really depressed, I prayed that Jesus would just let me give my husband one biological child. I dropped off my daughter today, and headed to Wal-Mart because I had some extra cash and wanted to pay on the layaway payment for Christmas gifts. I decided I'd get a first response because I wasn't happy with the .88 cheapys I had gotten. I headed for the bathroom when I got home because I had to go potty, and I took a test just to see if the cheapys were right. I got a :bfp: :happydance: clear as day...but when I took one with morning with a FMU with the cheapy it was a BFN. I'll take one tomorrow, but i'm still shaking horribly!


----------



## SpudsMama

:happydance: A :bfp: is a :bfp: as I've been telling Patrice! xx


----------



## SLCMommy

You really don't think the BFP could be a false?


----------



## SpudsMama

As far as I know, it's rare to get a false positive. But I've never looked into it in detail because I've never needed to :haha: Was it the same brand you used this morning as the one you got the :bfp: with? xx


----------



## SLCMommy

No, the test that I tested with the FMU I did with a .88 cheap test, & just a few minutes ago I tested with a FRER.


----------



## SpudsMama

I'd trust the FRER over cheapie tests any day of the week :thumbup: xx


----------



## Steph32

Unless you were reading it outside of the time limit, a positive is a positive my dear!! Especially with a FRER, their lines are always darker than the rest. You are soooo pregnant girlfriend! :winkwink::happydance:


----------



## mzswizz

Yay Ashley. I would say trust the FRER, you are deffo pregnant. Do you have the pic? I wish i could've been like you and get a positive more than once on the FRER. But we shall see. Yay for you Ashley.

AFM, still no AF im currently 22 days late and no matter how much we dtd, nothing happens. Today i ate two chicken flatbread sandwiches (taco bell), two cheese roll-ups (taco bell), finished the other half of the berry punch carton, then started drinking the fruit punch, and THEN drunk a glass of water :shrug:. Now im totally full and feel :sick: I dont know what in the world made me do that. I was hungry but geez, you would think I didnt eat in days.


----------



## Steph32

Wow Ashley that was fast, I saw your FB announcement! I wish I was comfortable with telling people, I told myself I would wait until week 12 and it's so hard! I told everyone with my last one at 8 weeks... then had to "untell" everyone a few weeks later... that was harder.


----------



## mzswizz

I bet it is hard Steph. I think it will be hard for me too. Especially going through telling people and then tell them about the miscarriage. But it's in God's hands now. I think we should just enjoy. Well when that tome comes for me, it will happen.


----------



## Steph32

Omg Patrice, you mentioned taco bell and wanted it so bad! But ended up getting McDonalds instead. I feel so sick. Why do I do this to myself if I know it's going to make me sick! So many things sound so good but then it's not as satisfying as I hoped it would be. But everytime I see commercial for anything, or someone mentions something I just have to have it. I've made my husband bring home so many different things, all my weird requests and specifications, then usually take 2 bites and either get sick or figure out I want something else entirely. :haha:


----------



## SLCMommy

I know, m/c is scary but I have a SIL who's had 8 of them, & my MIL has had a stillborn so I know if it wasn't a sticky bean i'd have some support. I took another test, and another... lol.... all were BFP from what I can see.

Steph - That was really fast. I took it to confirm my cheap test BFN, and I just was going to gear up for AF in a few days. When It turned around after wiping my butt I looked and was like "OH MY GOSH!"....I'm still in shock! I really wasn't expecting this at all.

Thank you to everyone :) Patrice, here is the picture you requested:
https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=290945&stc=1&d=1320350210
 



Attached Files:







P1080310.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 50


----------



## SpudsMama

:bfp: no doubt about it! xx


----------



## SLCMommy

Emma...something is in the water! Your next!


----------



## mzswizz

Those are without a doubt BFPs Ashley!! Congrats hope you have a h&h 9 months!!! keep us posted and updated!!!

Steph-Yeah i dont know why i wanted taco bell. I was driving and just thinking about a conversation dh and i had and then i remembered he said something about taco bell so i went there and boy do i wish i didnt. I feel :sick: and on top of that I am exhausted and dont know why. The last time I was pregnant, all i could eat was taco bell but now whatever is going on with my body has turned taco bell away for good.


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs: can I join please..
I`m Angel 40.. 
I have had an ectopic and 2 m/c.. this year.. xx


----------



## SpudsMama

Hi angelcake :flower: So sorry to hear about your losses... hopefully you'll get your sticky bean with us. Ashley's right, there's something going on with this thread lately... I'm the only one left! :dohh: xx


----------



## mzswizz

:hugs: angel. Sure you can join. Im Patrice, 21 turning 22 next month, married (DH is 23), lives in Ft. Lauderdale, FL but was born and raised in Miami, FL. I had a m/c last year April. Right now my AF is 22 days late. Normal AF cycle is 35 days. Im currently on CD57. I had 1 pos test and the rest are negative :shrug:. Havent tested for awhile. Will go to the doctor on Nov. 17th because I would be exactly 2 months late. So whats your name? We started calling everyone by their first name for months now because it makes us closer and we dont just sound like robots :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

TTC Sept 2010 said:


> Hi angelcake :flower: So sorry to hear about your losses... hopefully you'll get your sticky bean with us. Ashley's right, there's something going on with this thread lately... I'm the only one left! :dohh: xx

Well Emma you still got to count me in because ummmm i still didnt get any answers to whats going on.


----------



## SpudsMama

Haha, I love how it's always us sticking together... true TTC buddies eh? :haha: xx


----------



## mzswizz

yeah we've been through cycles, AFs, ups, downs, confusion and even ov'ing :rofl: oh and cant forget birthdays :rofl:


----------



## lauraemily17

Wow, this has been a busy thread today!!

Firstly CONGRATUALTIONS ASHLEY!! :hugs: This thread has had some serious baby dust going on this month!!

Yay for the smiley Emma, hope you've pinned down a donner, it's definately your turn next!! :hugs:

Patrice - I still think you're pregnant and you're doing nothing to change my mind with your current eating habits!! :D

Steph - Only 1 week til your scan then, my next 1 is the week later, looking forward to seeing a pic of your beanie who must be thriving by your symptoms!! Twins??!! :D

Welcome angelcake71 - I've also had 2 mc's this year, I don't think I have ever felt so sad as I did about a month after my second, went to a very dark place. I have to say though, the cliche is true, time is a great healer. :hugs: Have you had any tests to see if there's any reason for the mc? I'm taking a few extra things this time in the hope of helping beanie stick good and proper.

AFM - Feeling quite calm, still have moments of sheer panic and paranoia but keeping them under control and brief!! I think my on going symptoms are helping, nausea, wind, sore boobs, the constipation is better now and not get the indigestion cramps, just some pulling / growing cramps sometimes. Feel tired ALL the time, I haven't felt alert and like my eyes are fully open since my bfp!! I think I have had my first craving, DH isn't so sure as it's chocolate!! I do get an overwelming feeling that I need it and have t stop what I'm doing to eat some, i've always liked chocolate but not that much!! It seems too early to have so many symptoms but I can't deny they're there and I know I only have 1 little beanie growing so I'm hoping it's a sign of a strong beanie!


----------



## mzswizz

Laura-Yes this month has been a busy month. You know even my DH said i cant tell him im not pregnant because he knows i am (like he's some sort of psychic or got xray googles so he can see through me :rofl: ) I am having no symptoms except that quick run i had to do to Taco Bell which in return took the turn for the worst but I feel better now and DH is coming home so yay happy because of that too. Oh and every 5 minutes im getting up to drink water or juice. I just dont feel hydrated enough :shrug:. But other than that no sharp pains or anything so :shrug: But your symptoms sounds like you have a snuggly beanie in there.


----------



## Steph32

Welcome Angel, I'm sorry about your losses but looks like this has been the lucky thread lately so you came just in time!

My u/s got rescheduled to the 8th, so gonna have to wait an extra day. I am not patient like some people on here, (hint hint Patrice) but I'll hang in there! :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Steph- :rofl: If I didnt dtd as much now just in case AF did just pop up out of nowhere, i would be really impatient at the moment :rofl: I think after testing with more than 11 tests, my patience increased :rofl: especially when DH says look the 1st test was positive so you know what that means...got to change the 2nd room into a nursey :rofl:


----------



## lauraemily17

Ha ha! I'm not patient either, my next scan is the day before Patrices Dr's appointment so Patrice is going to have to be patient for the both of us I think! :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

Is it patience when you think about taking tests every day you pass by the store :rofl: Im just asking :haha: But im hoping i can send patient dust to you all :rofl: Mannn this one right here is a test of my patience because I am a very impatient person. I dont even know how im copeing through these days :rofl:


----------



## Steph32

Yes Patrice you are way more patient than you give yourself credit for! The fact that you go by the store and just think about it and have the willpower to not actually buy any, that is patience. I always started testing on like 6dpo and couldn't stop myself from buying more tests if I was passing by the store. Not like I could afford a bunch of FRER's but that just makes it worse! :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

I was getting to the point that I made sure I had the coupon in hand to go buy the tests :rofl: Then i started going back to the $tree :haha: After awhile, my bank account looks a little slim :haha:


----------



## Steph32

Yeah that's why I would get the cheapos online, but I would burn through those like there was no tomorrow, so I would always inevitably end up at the drug store buying FRERs! They were always first to give me a dark line anyway, so I can never resist! :haha:


----------



## SLCMommy

Thank you everyone for your well wishes! I appreciate it! I'll stay on this forum probably until I get can get an ultrasound to confirm it's a pregnancy that looks like it'll go through. 

Angel - Welcome! Welcome! Welcome! I am 24.5 years old, and I just found out today that I am pregnant and as far as I can tell, my EDD is July 13, 2012. It is my DHs first child, and he is 26. I have had three children previous to going into my marriage. My youngest is three, oldest is six - but 7 in a few days.


----------



## mzswizz

cant wait for your ultrasound Ashley


----------



## SLCMommy

Patrice - Thank you. I am alone with no family where I live so I appreciate all the support I can get :)


----------



## SLCMommy

Thank you :)


----------



## mzswizz

You're welcome. I know the feeling of being alone. Even though, my parents live close, we have to visit them in order to see them. Other than that, it wouldn't be any contact so at times when I needed family the most like when i had the m/c, i felt so alone but atleast DH was there to pick me up.

AFM, well i just randomly decided to take my temperature this morning. After it beeped, i checked and it was 97.7?! So I quickly grabbed the book where i was writing my temps down and saw that the highest temp i ever received was 97.3 so thats a .4 difference. I wonder what my temp is going to be tomorrow.


----------



## mzswizz

Ok so I am going to get ready and go to the $tree to buy an OPK and HPT. Let's see what the results are going to be. If the OPK is positive then that must mean something especially seeing that my temp is higher than the norm when I was temping so lets see what happens when I come back. Wish me luck.


----------



## SpudsMama

Good luck! xx


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks just got back from the store now going to go take the tests. Im very nervous. But i have a feeling the hpt is going to be negative because they're as sensitive as the doctor brand (so i heard) and the opk..well i dont know about that :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

negative HPT which is what i thought it would be and i got this as a result for the OPK. Now for the OPK, the minute my wee touched it the test line came up and then not long after, the control line came up. Thats the fastest I seen it come up before. Usually the control line would be there first and then slowly the test line would start becoming more defined.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20111104_100453.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 2









IMG_20111104_100537.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## SpudsMama

That is one hell of a positive OPK! When DH gets back, grab him just in case! :haha: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah I know! Good thing DH was in a good mood and we dtd this morning before he went to work :haha: Also the test line matches the control line exactly now. Its getting darker :shrug: This is the first time i ever experienced a VERY VERY DARK POSITIVE


----------



## SpudsMama

Maybe you acually ovulate on CD23 and not CD22 as you've always thought? :shrug: But if that's the case now, I have no idea what happened with the BFP a few weeks ago... xx


----------



## mzswizz

update pic :shock: now thats what i call identical lines
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20111104_102213.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mzswizz

Ok now i know i said the hpt was negative but i just looked and it seems to be a faint line there. Like a very very very faint line. You can see it IRL. But im not going to pay attention to it because I didnt see it in the time frame. But i never seen a faint line on these tests before no matter how hard i want it to be there or how long its been :shrug: Why did i do this to myself :dohh:


----------



## SLCMommy

mzswizz - I think you are indeed pregnant. :)


----------



## SLCMommy

patrice...wait, did you ever get your AF?

AFM, i'm nervous for a m/c because I know my uterine lining is really thin still :(


----------



## mzswizz

Im going to try and take a picture of it and see if it shows. I hope im not going mad :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

SLCMommy said:


> patrice...wait, did you ever get your AF?
> 
> AFM, i'm nervous for a m/c because I know my uterine lining is really thin still :(

nope nov. 17th will make it 2 months late.


----------



## mzswizz

This is the hpt inverted because no matter how hard i tried..i couldnt get the pic of the faint line. I dont know but it looks like a faint line is there :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







img_20111104_104812-inverted.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## SpudsMama

I can see it, but it's very very faint. Do you think you have an issue with HCG? I remember you mentioning that it took a while to go down after the MC... xx


----------



## mzswizz

Thats what i was saying. I see a very very faint line but i thought maybe it was all in my head. And the hcg issue is what i was thinking. I was thinking that since it took 2 months for my hcg levels to go to 0 from m/c @ 5 weeks pregnant, maybe this time its taking awhile to increase. The first time i got pregnant, I found out at 4 weeks and i didnt have a problem with hcg levels but ever since the d&c (former ob/gyn did it and when i went to new ob/gyn he told me he wasnt suppose to do a d&c :dohh: ) my levels were taking its sweet time. So who knows. But ok if you see a very very faint line then that must mean im not going mad :haha:


----------



## Steph32

Oh wow Patrice this can't get any more confusing! The only thing I DO know, is that when you are pregnant, the OPK will always come up positive because the chemicals are very similar and the OPK will think it is hcg. Doesn't work the other way around though. BUT, the confusing thing is if you ARE pg, your hcg levels really should be going up... after almost a month of AF being late you should have a clearly positive hcg test now. Although, you do hear about those few women who don't get a positive hcg until months and months into their pregnancies but that is very rare.

Regardless, by the looks of that OPK I would take that as O and just continue to dtd! It is possible, since you never got AF, that you never did ovulate before and you are having really late ovulation... that's another possibility...


----------



## Steph32

AFM, my pg sickness hasn't been as bad the last couple of days... I know symptoms come and go but kind of makes me worried...


----------



## mzswizz

DH and I think ovulation occurred late which would put me back. I am going to dtd anyways. Well might not tonight, because Im tired but will try. We dtd this morning so hopefully something happened. Im going to temp tomorrow also and see what the temp is looking like. Almost a month late already. I thought i was only like 2 weeks late, im more like 3 weeks now. But we shall see what happens. I start working on Monday os that should take my mind off for awhile.


----------



## lauraemily17

Emma - Yay for the insemination, 2ww here you come! You know, its generaly at the most random times that people get there BFP and it's been a pretty random month for you!!

Ashley - Why do you think you're lining won't be think enough? You got a lovely positive quite early so beanie seems to have settled in nicely.

Steph - Please don't worry hun, as you've said to me before I know it's easier said than done. My nausea is not as bad now as it was last week but I think it's more because I am just getting used to it and as soon as there's a hint I eat. Your body will adjuct to the rising hormones as well. I see it as bad symptoms is when beanie is having a growth spurt therefore hormones are increasing quickly and when symptoms are less noticebale the hormones levels are only rising gradually. All perfectly normal. I've done abit of an experiement, see pics in next post.

Patrice - I do see a very faint line on the IC and that positive opk is very very dark. I have read before there is something non serious that cna be wrong with someones kidneys (i think) which stops HCG getting into the blood stream, I've tried to google it though but can't find anything, must have been on a thread but this person didn't get a positive until quite llate into the first tri even though blood tests showed hcg was increasing normally. If you take more opks over the next few days and they're still as dark then maybe I'd be getting some bloods done if I was you. I've also done abut of an experiment with opks see next post!!


----------



## SpudsMama

Thanks Laura! After two days of non-stop hassle and stress I finally got my donation today... everything ran smoothly and there's been zero leakage :thumbup: 

I'm interested in your experiments now! xx


----------



## Steph32

Laura- What's this experiment? :winkwink:


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah i really want to see this experiment also. The suspense is killing us :rofl: Thats the first time I ever seen my OPK that dark before. I was like whoa now that is very dark. I compared to the other OPK pics in the other thread i had and this OPK is like 10x darker than the other one. Which gives me alot of hope. My OPKs never get that dark and the line never pops up that fast so i know it has to be a good sign. Especially seeing a faint line on a $tree brand when we all know that I never got a hint of a line on there before. I had to double take and stare to make sure the line didnt disappear or moves :rofl:. I feel light headed, tired, and i have a headache. I only been wanting cold things like ice cream and cold water etc. I have been sleeping my day away which is another thing I have noticed. I really dont think this is AF.


----------



## lauraemily17

So I've always faniced myself as an scientist, in fact in another life I'd be sat in a research lab in a hospital researching cures!!

Firstly I thought I would test the theory of opks results when pregnant. The first pic below shows my cbfm test stick for my first peak of this cycle (top) and a test I took this evening with diluted urine (bottome) Now CBFM sticks work slightly different to opks, the line on the right is the LH line and the top pic is actually a positive for these tests (even thougn it doesn't look very darK) You also can't compare to the line on the left as this is actually measuring estrogen and actually gets lighter the more there is so when you get a positive / peak it's actually faint. Comapre this to todays test though adn the LH line is much much much darker and the line came up immdiately, developing before the urine had even got to the estrogen line!!

Based on this Patrice, if you continue to get positive opks then you really should get yourself some bloods cos you've got to be pregnant, if they get lighter than looks like you're in the 2ww with Emma (like usual!!) I would get DTD just in case but hope you keep getting positives!!

On to picture 2, this ones for you Steph (and to reassure me somewhat and feed my poas demon!!)

The top IC I took on Monday morining with FMU,also took a digi and got a 3+ weekswithin a minute so my hcg levels were at least 2000, prob more. The bottom IC I took tonight with diluted urine, how much darker is that line??!! It also came up before the control line (that's never happened for me before) Clearly my hcg levels are definately still rising, even though my nausea isn't so bad and actually my afternoon tiredness was worse easlier in the week than it is now, still incredably tired though and will be in bed by 9 again tonight. Based on that Steph please try not to worry, just enjoy the breather you're getting as I'm sure it'll be back at some point!! Not long till your scan now either and you'll get to meet bennie for the first time!!
 



Attached Files:







P1020164.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 1









P1020170.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mzswizz

I love experiments!!!! :haha: Thats reassuring. I will test again tomorrow and see if it is still positive. I was thinking whether I should test every day or every other day :shrug: Hoping OPKs will stay positive. Also going to randomly check my temp tomorrow to see how that looks. Wonder if it will drop or increase. Who knows. Im thinking its a good thing DH and I dtd this morning because I dont think I have the energy to dtd tonight. For some reason, I am extremely tired. I took a nap earlier but im thinking I am going to take another one before DH gets home. Let's hope its because of a sticky bean. The last time I was pregnant, I would sleep most of the day and I have that same feeling. I havent done anything today really. I havent even gotten the mail :haha: I need SOME ENERGY!!!


----------



## SpudsMama

> 2ww with Emma (like usual!!)

:haha:

Your first experiment makes a lot of sense. I was reading something the other day about the Clearblue Digi OPK's and you're right, they don't work in the same way as the normal line OPK's. When I get a smiley face, the test line is dark, but nowhere near as dark as the control line. Apparently the little monitor thing that shows the result records every reading from every test that you've taken that cycle, and only shows the smiley face when there's a significant increase in LH and another hormone (can't remember what it's called). This is why they should only be used with FMU according to the Clearblue helpline. Also, the same little monitor can't be used for more than one cycle because of how it records the results. It obviously works, because I've been using them for months and they've never given a false result... xx


----------



## mzswizz

I never used them before but hopefully I wont need to any time soon. Cant wait for a bfp


----------



## SLCMommy

Hey ladies. :wave: I had to go to a clinic today to pay a bill :haha: & I figured I'd just go up to the OBGYN area and book a "pregnancy confirmation" appointment. DH told me to go there since it's only a 5 minute drive from our place, but I'd prefer to go more into Salt Lake City just because the mountains are nicer...:haha: :blush: Oh well. Well, apparently the OBGYN medical clinic, & the L&D & "Mom & Baby" are all on one floor which is very different from where I was from in Minnesota. Like, you get off the elevator and to your right is the "Mom & Baby" section which is under a locked door system, than the L&D area has it's own "check in" area but to get into it is also another locked door section, & than the medical clinic is just at the end of the hall. I found that odd because for me, where I am from the clinics and the hospitals are connected by skywalks but not on the same floors. You have to deliver in the room & than you & baby stay in that very same room entire hospital stay. Here, you deliver in one room and than switch to another :nope:. Anyways, I got to the reception area to book an appointment, and there was only TWO OBGYNS. TWO!! I laughed and told the receptionist "Wow, they must run that place" and I pointed to the L&D area. The receptionist laughs and goes "Yeah, they keep them busy!". It's a small hospital though, so it makes sense. Anyways, even this is different than the SAME affiliate hospital/clinic that I will attend for my biopsy, which the clinic and hospitals are together but separated. They also offer many different OBGYNS and have their OWN midwives section you can go to as well with a good variety of midwives. But I guess since the place close to me is a smaller area, the hospital doesn't need to be that big. :shrug: Oh well. Anyways, I asked to set up a "pregnancy confirmation" appointment. This is routine where I lived in Minnesota. The office would do their own pregnancy test, check your pelvis, ask you a bunch of medical history questions, take blood samples, set you up with prenatal pills & than a week later (earliest is 6 weeks) you get a "confirmation" scan to make sure baby is in the uterus, check for multiples, etc... Here in Utah? Totally different. The receptionist told me that the FRERs are what they use so if I used that, I got my own confirmation of pregnancy and that they start taking patients at 10 weeks. So, my first OBGYN appointment is not until December 15th. I don't know, I guess i'm not used to the delay :nope: which I know has been more of a practice in the UK as well. My upper pelvic area has gotten tender, but at 4 weeks 1 day, i'm wondering if it's too early to be tender? I don't ever remember feeling that way this early before. I guess i'm disappointed about not getting a scan as soon as I am used too, and not even that - but not even know if I get more than the 21 week diagnostic. Oh well. I guess the docs figure that stuff can wait. I'm wondering if they wait until 10 weeks because that way they can hear the babys heartbeat the first time? :shrug: Does anyone on here perhaps know why some medical facilities wait a little bit? 

Hope everyone is doing good. Emma, i'm glad things worked out & there was no leaking. FX for you ;)


----------



## lauraemily17

In England its simply down to cost. I've known people wait until 16 weeks for their first scan although you see a midwife from 8 weeks but she doesn't do anything to confirm the pregnancy. It's awful but I can't help but think that most miscarriages that would have been missed at 12 weeks well nature would have sorted it out by 16 so a lot of money is saved on medical management & d&c's. I may just be a bit sinicle though!!


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-In Florida (well my ob/gyn), you go in and do the regular procedure and then depending on how far along you are will determine if he will do an U/S soon or see you in 4 weeks for it. But usually they check every 4 weeks. And he does the u/s as an extra confirmation.

Now Morning ladies. I took my temp and its 97.5. So its only a .2 difference but at the same time its still higher than my norm temps. So im assuming that pos OPK wasnt due to ovulation. Because my temp was higher yesterday than today and it didnt drop by .4 and its still high. The last time I temped, my ov temps were around 96.4 etc. So its a pretty big difference and if it was ov shouldnt it be a noticeable difference in temps :shrug: Im feeling great though and will be testing with OPK in 2 hours.


----------



## mzswizz

ok so i just took an opk and i read the directions and it said a lh surge would be visible in 3 minutes and no surge will be confirmed in 5 minutes....well it wasnt even a minute and i already have the test line. The test line was coming up then the control line came so im assuming pos again. will take pictures after the 5 minute mark.


----------



## mzswizz

today's OPK with third morning urine..
Looks like yesterday's test. so seeing that i always get one positive and then the next day negative.. I would say this is different than normal. 2 positives 2 days straight and they both are dark. Which i dont usually get neither. Now the line on the right is the test line and it looks to me that its thicker and more solid than the test line and maybe a little darker.


----------



## lauraemily17

It is a very strong second positive but from the pics I think it may be a little lighter than yesterday, may look different in real life though. Have you got ore to keep testing over the next couple of days to see if it stays positive?

AFM - so much for tirednedd getting better, felt like a zombie today, slept for 12 hours last night and just woke up from an hour and a half nap! It's a good job I like me bed!! :haha: We're off to my Mums now for our very first own fireworks display so I'm sure that will wake me up. I'm a big kid and love fireworks so very excited!! :D


----------



## mzswizz

i forgot to post the pic of it when it dried :dohh:..here it is
Now i dont have any more so now got to decide whether i should buy more or just keep temping. I know what you mean about sleep. DH was worried about me yesterday because I slept most of the day. Even today I feel exhausted but I am able to wash the dishes, eat and start the laundry. I am exhausted though and my bed is calling me right now. This reminds me of when I was pregnant the last time, I was the exact same way. Could barely do anything because most of the time I would sleep my day away. And after a couple of things get done I fall asleep. Hoping this is a good sign. Enjoy your fireworks. I love fireworks myself. I become a big kid with alot of screaming also :rofl: BTW, after it dried it look like the dye went more to my test line than the control line because the control line is light on the left side. My test line was being selfish :rofl:


----------



## SpudsMama

We were cheap last night, considering it was Bonfire Night... sat watching my Dad's neighbour's back garden display out of the window :blush: xx


----------



## mzswizz

i would've done the same :haha: i just woke up from my nap. i have to be pregnant because im super tired


----------



## Steph32

Ashley- Here in CA (at least everything I've experienced) is that they typically do not want to see you until 8 weeks for the first prenatal visit and ultrasound. They just assume when you get the positive test at home that you are in fact pregnant, so you are on your own until that 8 week appt. I usually get my prenatal vitamins on my own, but I think that the Dr will prescribe them before the appt if needed, and definitely at 8 weeks if you haven't had them yet. Everything is different though, if you've had past m/c's they have you come in about 6 weeks for the first ultrasound.

My first visit/ultrasound is on Tuesday. I'll be about 7 1/2 weeks, maybe close to 8. My RE decided that it's probably better to wait until then, as opposed to 6 weeks, because of my past missed m/c where I definitely had a strong heartbeat at 8 weeks, only to find out that heart stopped beating at 9 weeks. So, we agreed that an 8 week ultrasound would be a little more satisfying than at 6 weeks.

I'm already feeling sad though. I don't know why, maybe it's the absence of symptoms, maybe it's the fear from my mmc, but I am greatly fearing another mmc. I am not so scared of a m/c as I am a MISSED miscarriage. Going through that again, finding out in the room there that the heart stopped beating, getting the D&C, that whole experience I just would dread having to go through again. I always hope that IF this baby wasn't meant to be, that my body would know what to do and expel it. And ironically, I would be fine with that. It's just when my body doesn't know what to do, and being in the dark for that long, thinking your baby is ok... just so so scary.

I keep POAS but of course that won't tell me much, because even if I did have a mmc my hcg would still be sky high. But it's a good distraction, something positive to look at... no pun intended :haha: 

Laura, I wish we had those dating hcg tests here in the US. They don't sell those here. At least that would be more comforting to see the number of weeks.


----------



## Steph32

Patrice you must be pregnant. All those symptoms sound way too much like pregnancy. The only other thing would be ruling out any illnesses or anything that would make you so exhausted, but that would all be found out at your dr appt. When is it again?


----------



## mzswizz

it's on the 17th. I know it cant be illness related because i feel great just very sleepy. Cant wait for the doc


----------



## Steph32

Have you done any more hpt's?


----------



## lauraemily17

I had my baby fix today :D :D

I went to see my friend who has a 4 week baby. She is the most gorgeous little baby. had lots of cuddles and she was that comfy on me she fell asleep! :cloud9:

I can't wait to have one of my own!!

Are you going to take another opk today Patrice? Your tiredness sounds just like mine!!

Steph - I really really hope everything will go well with your scan and you see a strong little beanie. Will you post a pic for us on here?

Emma - nothing wrong with watching everyone else fireworks, me and my sis have done it many times, there's a hill round the corner from my Mums which looks over a lot of the village, if you time it right you can see loads of fireworks!!


----------



## mzswizz

Haven't taken any hpts or opks today. And also I have to go to my sister's baby shower. Ugh I really don't want to go but you know how family is.


----------



## Steph32

Ugh I had to go to 2 baby showers, one right after my 1st m/c and another right after my 2nd... I know it's hard! But I'm counting on you being pregnant now, I just wish we knew for sure!

I'm thinking I'm still feeling nauseous but I think it's my mind playing tricks on me, wanting to be sick. I hope it's real cause I've just been freaking out about all these symptoms going away. Tell me I'm just freaking out!


----------



## mzswizz

I feel pregnant so going to the baby shower isn't a problem. It's just I'm too tired to. And some women go through having symptoms and no symptoms and have successful pregnancies so I would say don't worry about it.


----------



## SLCMommy

mzswizz - fatigue was my very first symptom in the pregnancy.

Steph & Larura...I want a dating POSA, too! What the crap! LOL Laura, are you aware if it can be bought online?


----------



## Steph32

Ashley, I actually did just find it on Amazon, look up "Clearblue digital conception indicator" and I found a twin pack for $16 plus $4 shipping so $20 total. Usually it's only on Amazon UK but someone must have added it to ours!


----------



## mzswizz

Well today was a long but fun day. I ended up missing my sister's baby shower but she understood how tired I was. Cant believe i start work tomorrow (well training). I have energy now but I bet i will fall asleep around 9pm tonight :haha: DH is off work tomorrow so hopefully I can get him to buy the digis tomorrow. Let's see what happens.


----------



## Steph32

Patrice, saw this thread and thought of you... 

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/768960-anyone-ever-been-pregnant-but-had-negative-hpt-till-really-late.html

Good luck tomorrow at your new job!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks and I have read that thread before. The woman josephine who created it, was on one of my threads and told me about it :haha:


----------



## SLCMommy

Steph - I really wish I had 20 bucks to blow :/ If you wonna get it, i'll go 1/2 with you if it comes with with & we can each get one? Let me know what you think.

Patrice - Good luck with your job!

AFM, I've been really emotional and snappy. :/


----------



## mzswizz

thanks Ashley will update tomorrow


----------



## Steph32

If it was like a week ago I might have gotten it. Since I'm so close to my ultrasound, I'll just wait and see how that goes!


----------



## SLCMommy

Steph - I don't blame you. No need for you to have it now. I just the USA sold that!


----------



## SLCMommy

wish*


----------



## Steph32

I know, me too... I don't know why they don't sell them here!


----------



## lauraemily17

Ashley - i've got 1 left, it might take a while to arrive but I can send it to you if you'd like? 

Steph- you are being understandably paranoid!!! It's perfectly normal fit symptoms to come & go & I think our bodies get used to the hormones somewhat. My sickness isn't as bad now but I now automatically snack as soon as I feel a hint of nausea! 

Partrice - hope you enjoy your first day training. What job did you go for in the end?


----------



## SLCMommy

Laura - Are you sure? I would LOVE it, but I don't want you to have to pay a lot to ship to the states!


----------



## lauraemily17

If I send it standard mail it'll only cost a few pound so its not a problem, it may be a week or more though before you get it.


----------



## lauraemily17

Random post but OMG I am sooooooo hungry!! I've just eaten my lunch and fill like it's barely filled me, could happily eat the whole thing again!! My trousers are already tighter through baby bloat, I'm going to be the size of a house if this continues!!


----------



## SpudsMama

It can only be a good thing Laura! :haha: xx


----------



## Steph32

My appetite comes in waves, one day I can eat everything, the next day nothing sounds good. Although my appetite is kinda weird like that even when I'm not pregnant. But I did have my noticeably pregnant woman days where I'd be eating like there's no tomorrow. The only issue I run into is constipation, and I think it's worse because of the progesterone cream!

So nervous for tomorrow. I see my acupuncturist today and she usually tells me how my baby energy feels... (Before I had my mmc, she had admitted that my energy was starting to fall flat around the abdome but she didn't want to scare me)... now, everytime I see her I ask her, "How's my energy??" Last time she said it was expanding, which relieved me, so hopefully today she'll say the same. I also ask DH because he can kind of see/sense energy so I ask him like 5 times a day. Who knows if he's right, bur he says the baby is fine. I'm just like, okay I trust you!


----------



## mzswizz

Well im waiting for the library but right now working for directv.


----------



## Steph32

Ha! My son just told me there's a baby in my tummy. I was pretty amazed because I don't think he's really heard us talk about it much. I asked him if it is a boy or girl and he said girl :thumbup:


----------



## lauraemily17

Beanies got to be alright then, kids really do know, I did when my mum was pregnant with my sister. 

I wish my DH had a sense like that. I think he's more nervous than me & I have to keep reassuring him, especially if a symptom gets better!! I really don't know how he'd handle another mc. Just got to try and stay positive. I almost have a determination that I will grow this beanie into a baby and she's not leaving me, if only I really did have that control!!


----------



## SLCMommy

steph - That's cool. I really wish I had someone to tell me about my babies energy :) Let me know how your appointment is going. 

Laura - Thank you for being so generous. I'll private message you my home address. I'm feeling bloated but not as bloated as not fitting into my pants just yet. I bet this is so exciting for you! How many weeks are you now?


----------



## Steph32

Laura, I really think we do have that control, our thoughts and fears are very powerful. Your determination says a lot! I don't see any way that this won't happen for you, so far all of your symptoms and everything sound so perfect and normal. How many weeks are you now, I don't see your ticker anymore!


----------



## lauraemily17

Ticker's back!! It doesn't come up when I post from my phone which is what I use most of the time.

I hit 6 weeks tomorrow. It's actually a huge milestone for us as it was 18 days after I found out I was pregnant the first time that I miscarried and it's day 18 tomorrow. To say that I am nervious is an understatement! I've had twinges again today from where beanie implanted and been particulary moist! Kept running to the toilet thinking I'd started bleeding but nope, just loads of cm, a good sign I know but still scared me!! I've been tired nearly the whole day but am now feeling a lot more awake which is worrying me, although it's prob due to the incredably sweet bottle of non alcoholic cider I've just drunk, suger rush!!! This is how I spend everyday now, feeling something thinking it's bad then giving myself a good talking to to talk myself out of it! Only another 8 days before my next scan. :wacko:


----------



## SpudsMama

I thought this might be an interesting watch for all you pregnant ladies :thumbup: 

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/video/pregnancy/fertilisation/


----------



## mzswizz

Well work was okay. Training was very long and tiring. It feels good to be home but it just feels like work has caught up to me. Im tired and i just feel cranky. Im snappy and getting pretty irritated by DH. Like im just tired of hearing him talk its just soooo annoying at the moment. No sign of AF and tomorrow is another day of training. Let's see if i have a better day tomorrow.


----------



## mzswizz

Ok so update...my nipples are killing me and that was a pregnancy sign when i was pregnant the last time. They started hurting last night when I was home taking a shower. I went pass them and i was like what the?! Sharp pain I felt im like oh no. So DH tried to touch and i almost cut his hand off. And he gave me that look like oh oh I think i know what that means. I mean whether they are erect or not, they hurt. Anything brush up against them and I am going to whince. Not a good feeling. Usually i dont get this if AF is coming. And im on cd62 so obviously AF is nowhere in sight right now. I guess we shall see.


----------



## Steph32

I'm leaving for my ultrasound in about 30 min and I am SOOO nervous!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steph32

mzswizz said:


> Ok so update...my nipples are killing me and that was a pregnancy sign when i was pregnant the last time. They started hurting last night when I was home taking a shower. I went pass them and i was like what the?! Sharp pain I felt im like oh no. So DH tried to touch and i almost cut his hand off. And he gave me that look like oh oh I think i know what that means. I mean whether they are erect or not, they hurt. Anything brush up against them and I am going to whince. Not a good feeling. Usually i dont get this if AF is coming. And im on cd62 so obviously AF is nowhere in sight right now. I guess we shall see.

Ummm yeah, you are pregnant!


----------



## SpudsMama

Good luck Steph :thumbup: xx


----------



## lauraemily17

I have just logged in Steph specifically to see if you'd been yet!!

Good luck, good luck, good luck. I feel excited and nervous for you!! :hugs: Can't wait to see your pics :D


----------



## lauraemily17

Patrice - I'm with Steph, even without your symptoms I'm convinced you're pregnant!!! Dr's appointment next week :D


----------



## lauraemily17

Thanks for the link Emma. Ws fascininating to watch the videos. Especially the one with the early development so I could see properly what beanie looks like now at 6 weeks!! I think I'll be reffering back to this site quite a bit!!

BTW - I didn't actually intend to post individual posts to you all, stupid baby brain!!


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-how was the ultrasound? We are dying to hear the news.

Laura-hope all is well with you.

AFM, i think i am pregnant and that is so crazy. Cant wait for doc.


----------



## lauraemily17

I can't wait to hear from Steph too, keep checking every 5 mins!

I'm tired like usual, had a crappy day at work as well but have the day off tomorrow, yay!! Treating myself to a late night and a bottle of wine (non alcoholic of course!!)


----------



## mzswizz

Well im finally home from training and it has been a good day. Ok so i had a scare moment when I came on. I ran (remind you...ran) to the bathroom because i nearly wet myself :dohh: And finally when i used the bathroom and wiped...i saw red :nope: so yes i freaked and said oh no this was AF all along. Well......the red was actually the fabric of my underwear because they are brand new so fabric attached to my body :rofl: I was pulling fabric off me left and right and I was sooo relieved it was not AF so im still in the game :happydance:. I dont even feel tired and I guess its because I had a good meal for luch (mcdonalds :haha: ) Cant believe next week is the week eeekkk excited!!


----------



## Steph32

Sorry to keep everyone waiting, I went out to eat after my appt and then came home and fell asleep! In any case, everything turned out great!! I was so nervous to look at the screen right away, but when I did I saw beanie and the little heart beating away! The measurement put me at 8 weeks today, so I am 1 day ahead of what I thought. Need to change my ticker!

A lot of my anxiety was relieved, but I will feel so much better once I make it past the next few weeks, after the date of my mmc. I need to rent one of those dopplers so I can keep myself sane until week 12!

I will post a pic as soon as I figure out how...


----------



## mzswizz

Thats great Steph. Im soo happy for you. Hopefully im next :haha:


----------



## Steph32

mzswizz said:


> Thats great Steph. Im soo happy for you. Hopefully im next :haha:

I think you are, and I can't wait for you to find out for sure! Are you going to do one more hpt sometime before next week? Just for kicks? :winkwink:


----------



## SLCMommy

Hey Everyone! Life has just been insane for me the last few days. My car rolled down a hill in PARK. :shock: That was so scary. Good thing DH says he knows what the problem is. My sex drive is at a zero...haha, poor DH. I was able to get an ultrasound from a different office on November 21. I'll be 6, almost 7 weeks at that point. I didn't switch doctors, but they are just taking me this month. I have started a July due date thread in the 1 tri forums if anyone here wants to join, but I think Steph & perhaps Laura are both due in June. Patrice, you should join soon. FX for you, Emma darling!! Baby Dust! 

Steph - That is fantastic! Yay for little beanie! :happydance: When do you plan on going to the 1 tri forums exclusively?

Patrice - I wish I could put a gambling bet on you! :haha: I am REALLY confident that you are pregnant. My nipples always get that sore (they haven't yet though) and it's sooo miserable. My bbs stop hurting, and started to be replaced by tummy-ickness. :nope: Oh yeah, and EXTREME exhustion! :sleep: When are you going to accept that fact that you are pregnant?? lol! :haha: What does DH think?


----------



## SpudsMama

Steph, if you want to post a pic, then click on the little paperclip on the toolbar above the text box. It'll let you upload up to five pics I think :thumbup: Great news about the scan! xx


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-Oh yes. I am already trying to strategize a plan for poas sooner rather than later :haha:

Ashley-Thanks for the insight. DH already thinks Im pregnant. Every time we go somewhere or do something or I tell him something new is going on, he says, "Its because you're pregnant babes..that's what you have to go through." :haha: so cute. I mean now ever since my nipples started hurting (still are :nope:) I have been saying yep, its confirmed im pregnant :rofl: Im just wanting to get it confirmed so i can put an accurate ticker up :haha: But basing it from my lmp, my edd would be 06/21/2012 or 21/06/12 however the dates are setup in your area. But DH is already talking about make sure you talk about maternity leave :rofl: Classic I tell you.

Also ladies i took my temp this morning and it was 98.1?!!! Now is it just me or is that higher than my normal temps..It surpassed my pre ov, ov, and post ov temps. Like Ashley, im betting on pregnancy :haha:


----------



## lauraemily17

Yay!!! Steph, that's great news!! Whens your next scan going to be? Mines a week today, getting excited already!! I think the nerves will start to kick in closer to it. 

Well, we may be crazy but we've decided to try and move house. For us that means trying to sell 2 houses!! We've always thought the house we're in now was never going to be our long term family home but planned to stay here for the next year or 2 however on reflection we figure financially we are in the best possible position to now look at selling. Unfortuneatly the house prices haven't been kind to us so we will make a loss but my salary is the highest it's ever going to be as I don't intend to work full time after beanies born so we may not actually be able to get the mortgage we want then.

So my day off today has so far been spent tidying our house! We have an agent coming round soon to give us a valuation and sort out getting it on the market and we're viewing 3 houses later today!! I'm quite excited as the houses we have seen are lovely and a really good price but I am worried we might not be able to sell ours. If we can't sell mine then we can always rent it but we have to sell DHs which is rented out at the mo as that has our deposit in it!! Don't suppose you fancy buying a house in Leicester Emma??!! DHs is actually a lovely little 2 bed family home but it's on the wrong side of Leicester for us and we really want a 3/4 bedrooms.


----------



## mzswizz

GL with moving house Laura. Hopefully all goes well. Dh and I are planning to move also but thats probably a few years from now.


----------



## SpudsMama

Good luck with moving house Laura, I bet it's even more exciting knowing that your little boy/girl will grow up there :baby: Unfortunately no, not looking for a house in Leicester :haha: I've done the living away from family thing and it's not for me considering I don't drive and hopefully I'll be a single parent in a year or so. Besides, it's taken me long enough to get the house that we're moving into at the end of the month sorted out :wacko: 

AFM, stupid temp rise, I can't figure out what it could be :dohh: xx


----------



## SLCMommy

Laura - I'm jealous!! :happydance: Right now I am living in a small basement apartment, too bad you didn't live in the western part of the United States! We would totally rent from you!! :happydance: haha. We are looking to buy a house sometime next fall.

Patrice - I'm sorry if what I said before came off as rude. I honestly wans't meaning it! LOL. All I am coming from, is that if you are indeed pregnant it's so important you get prenatal pills, care, etc... If you are not taking prenatals right now, I really like One-A-Day prenatals from Wal-Mart. That is what I am taking right now and I love it. It comes with a bottle of vitamins, and another bottle of gel caps that are DHA! :) Love it. I can take the gel caps just fine, but I'm having a really hard time taking the vitamins because the aftertaste & it's SO big! So I'm going to get some vitamin gummies and just take two or three of those LOL....by the way, the "red fabric fake blood" ( LOL ) :haha: REALLY scared me at first. I was like OH NO!!! NOT a m/c! :( BUT! Good thing it wasn't. But you gave me a heart attack! LOL


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley oh no you werent rude at all. Yeah i take one a day myself. Im trying to go to the doc sooner than the 17th because i just want to make sure everything is okay and its not going to be a m/c. Also to see exactly how far along i am. :haha: its funny how i am already talking in pregnancy terms :haha: yeah no more red underwear for me because i almost had a heart attack myself :rofl:


----------



## lauraemily17

Well it looks like we won't be seeling my house, it appears I am in negative equity :dohh: Not hugely surprised but still a little dissappointed. We have however been told we could esily rent it out and the monthly rent would be more than the mortgage so we'll prob go down that route. Just got to keep our fingers crossed DHs house is worth what we think it is otherwise we won't be moving anywhere!

We really liked all the houses we've seen today but our favourite seems to be the cheapest, bonus!! The best thing about it is the nursery!!!!! :D The owners have a gorgeaus little boy and the nursery is just how I would want ours, same colours and style!! It kindof feels meant to be. I would still do a few bits to it but we wouldn't have to gut it like we would were we are now. The whole house had such a lovely family feel as well. 

As an emotional pregnant lady I now have my heart set on this house which is quite dangerous! Please keep your fingers crossed for us!! :hugs:


----------



## SpudsMama

Fingers and toes are firmly crossed for you Laura! I would prefer to rent out your house and sell your DH's really, because you've got a third income in a way. It might not be massive, but every little helps with a new bubs on the way :thumbup: xx


----------



## mzswizz

FXed for you Laura. Hope you can get the new place.

AFM, i tested with $tree brand just now knowing most likely I will get a negative and what did i get..a negative just like I thought. $tree are said to be as sensitive as a doc urine test :dohh: I shouldve just bought an OPK to see if it was still super dark. The things i do to myself I tell you.


----------



## SLCMommy

Patrice - I got negatives with dollar store tests too and I am for sure pregnant lol


----------



## SLCMommy

Patrice - Personally, I wouldnt waste any more money & i'd just get a blood test done


----------



## lauraemily17

Bad night last night. Woke up needing the loo as usual & noticed boobs didn't kill when I got up. Immediately feared the worse & lay awake for an hour. When I finally got to sleep I then dreamed that I woke up and started bleeding!! Thankfully it didn't happen & my boobs hurt nicely again when I got up. It's still really scared me though. & I'm going to be paranoid again for the next couple of days :(


----------



## SpudsMama

Bloody hell Laura, you scared me then! My eyes had zoomed into the word bleeding before I'd even read your post :dohh: No offence, but I'm really glad your boobs are hurting today! :haha: xx


----------



## lauraemily17

Sorry Emma!!! My dream was so real, another lovely symptom is vivid dreams, not so good when it's a horrible dream!! Nausea has been worse again this morning which has reassured me a bit. I know I've said it before but I so wish I could go to sleep and wake up at 13 weeks!!
 
What's your temp like this morning? I can't see it from my mobile any more. Xx


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-I decided to not waste any more money on the stupid tests :haha:

Laura-Thank goodness your bbs hurt today now we can experience the pain together :rofl:

AFM, Now..today is another day. Training went well yesterday. I am going to start bringing my lunch because the vending machines and fast food is starting to add up and im spending more than saving :nope:. I hope today flies by as quick as possible so i can come home and just relax. I met new people there and the trainers make learning fun in a way. My nipples are still hurting badly. And for some reason they have a mind of their own. One minute they are just soft (they hurt the most when they're soft) and then the next they are erect as can be and the pain begins. Also when i was pregnant the last time, fluids started leaking out my bbs at 5 weeks pregnant. And that was last year now I noticed that on and off, if i squeezed it would be a small amount like a little dot worth but nothing serious. Now yesterday when i just randomly checked to see what would happen, it was alot more like i can keep squeezing and it wouldnt stop and it went from clear to cloudy and i can see whitish fluid coming out to make it cloudy sorry tmi. I checked my temp this morning and its 98.2. It looks like its increasing rather than dropping. So far staying in the 98 range so that MUST mean something. Cant wait to go get bloodwork done and then move from there.


----------



## SpudsMama

Laura - My temp was 36.60 yesterday when it rose, and it's 36.57 today, so pretty much the same :thumbup: xx


----------



## SLCMommy

Laura, what a horrible dream! :sleep: :growlmad: I'm so sorry :( :hugs: At least it was just a dream though :)


----------



## lauraemily17

If work carries on the way it is I'll be surprised if I don't mc the way I'm feeling right now :( 

I know the pregnancy hormones are heightening my emotions but it is imPossible for me to work within my paid hours at the mo & it's more important than ever I rest properly yet here I am walking home after finishing work late having worked almost 9 hours solid. I'm carrying my laptop which I shouldn't be cos it's heavy & my back hurts already & I'm going to have to do more work at home later & tomorrow night & on Saturday. 

Sorry for the rant but I really have had enough of the shit :(


----------



## SpudsMama

:hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

aww Laura :hugs: we can complain together because I am soo feeling you


----------



## Steph32

Ugh, I've just been feeling so blah. I'm sleeping the days away and have no appetite. Week 8 has seemed to be the worst for me! I'm so much more tired than I ever was. I get out of breath so easily and I feel like the nausea is part of it all too. The minute I lay down, even if just to rest and watch TV, I fall asleep. Then I wake up feeling so yucky. Can't get going in the morning either, I can fall right back asleep. Needless to say I haven't been online much. I though things would get easier after week 8, after seeing the baby, but now I'm even more scared. I have some bad memories of weeks 8-12, and I really just want to hurry up and get to 12 weeks. I'm constantly checking my boobs to make sure they are still sore, and when I suddenly can eat I question that too. But then again, it sucks to have these symptoms... so if I have them I feel so yucky and lifeless, and if I don't I worry something is wrong. There is no comfort either way!

Laura- So sorry about your dream, yikes! I hate bad dreams like that, I get quite a few of those about m/c. Good thing that's all it was- a dream. But I know what you mean, about checking symptoms and all of that... some days my boobs are so sore, other days I'm in the shower or laying down and I check them and I'm like "Crap! They don't hurt and they're flattening!" :haha:

Ashley- About moving to first trimester forum, I don't really look at it like that... like an official move from one forum to the other. I've been asking and answering questions there since day 1 (or even before I was pregnant) and I'm not going anywhere from this thread, I'll probably be talking to you guys on here for a very long time. Of course we could ALL get pregnant and end up in first tri anyway.

Emma- How many dpo are you? Do you think the temp rise could be a triphasic shift, or whatever they call it?? Fx'd!

Patrice- I found this thread, might be interesting. The OP was saying how she was getting neg hpt's for many many weeks, and couldn't get an ultrasound for a long time, all the dr's denied that she could be pregnant and when she finally got the ultrasound she was like 16 weeks pregnant! But she was saying how she just knew it all along.
https://www.pregnancy-info.net/forums/Pregnancy_Tests/7_weeks_late_Still_negative_hpt_s_/


----------



## Steph32

By the way, I still don't know how to insert an image without having a URL. I can't just paste the image in here? I don't want to give it a URL.


----------



## SLCMommy

:)
Steph - Oh okay, just wondering :) Because if there happened to be a new wave of TTC girls on here, I just fear that those who are still pregnant on here, even in our 2nd trimester could make it somewhat emotionally difficult for others since this is more geared for TTC rather than pregnancy? I'll probably switch over after I see the beanie on the ultrasound...or maybe i'll wait until my first doctors appointment, for that reason. :shrug: Steph, I feel your pain. I am only 5 weeks & my "morning sickness" which is "anytime sickness" is starting to kick in :( :sick:

Do you ladies think there is an issue if my bbs don't hurt? *knock on wood* They are really not sore or tender, perhaps it's a tad early? I guess anything is normal unless there's bleeding?

I went to Motherhood Maternity the other day and got some "preggie pops" drops and I found a used, but good condition, colored white, sized small (6-12lbs) AIO newborn cloth diaper, brand Bumkins for only $5. :happydance: I also couldn't fit in my FAVORITE JEANS yesterday :( I'm THAT bloated. :shock:

How is everyone else doing? 

Laura - Speaking of bad dreams, I had a random bad dream that DH was cheating me because I have refused to BD with him since ovulation week. I'm not doing it to be mean but I have no desire & when he tries I just get annoyed. LOL poor guy


----------



## lauraemily17

Thanks ladies :hugs:

Well there's no getting away from it my boobs are not as sore at night anymore, however, without the nightmare I can rationalise and it makes sense that they are not going to hurt really badly everyday, I would guess that happens when they are growing and changing and it appears in pregnancy everything doesn;t happen at the same time it stops and starts, symptoms come and go. They do still hurt when I prod them and they are still bigger, veiny and my nipples are swollen so definately not worried like I was yesterday.

My symptoms if anything seem to be similar to how they were in the first few weeks, my constipation is back with the stomach and back cramps and the nausea is lasting longer into the day, in fact for the past 2 nights I have woken up in the middle of the night feeling nauseas. I'm hoping these are all good signs.

I know what you mean about the tiredness Steph, it is all the time, which is partly why work is stressing me out so much, by 2 in the afternoon I just want to curl up under my desk and it's really hard to think straight then when I work up to 8 at night it only gives me an hour break before I can't keep my eyes open any more adn have to go to bed.

To attache a photo if you select the paperclip icon there's a browse button, if you select it you can select the photo from the folders on your computer, once you've slected the phote select upload to the far right of the screen.

Emma- I think your progesterone may have been slow rising this month as your temps now are what they should be post O, you're temps have always been similar to mine. To be honest your chart reminds me of mine after my first miscarriage so I really am thinking your stressful month has played havoc on your hormones. You really really need to use progesterone cream next month as stress reduces progesterone production.


----------



## SpudsMama

I agree Laura, it's been a nightmare lately trying to order the progesterone cream. Because it will take around three weeks to be delivered (from the US) I keep thinking "Maybe I'll order it, but conceive before it even arrives". I need to get out of that mindset because I don't think I'll get my :bfp: without it :dohh: Why can't anyone sell it in the UK for a reasonable price?! I may start looking around a bit more... xx


----------



## lauraemily17

I got mine in a week last time I ordered some and you need to keep using it at least to the end of the first tri when you get a bfp. Have you still got the link to the site I use? Xx


----------



## SpudsMama

Yeah, you use NatPro right? It's in my favourites. I've just been looking about, but realised that I can't order any until the 7th December :dohh: Because we're moving, money will be tight as well as travel costs to the new job. I'm going to have to wait until my next pay day. The 7th is around the time that I may be fertile anyway, so I could get some in time for the two week wait if I order from a UK site. I've just found some that is delivered within two days... xx


----------



## SpudsMama

Ooooh, I've just had a lightbulb moment! Once me and Patrice get our :bfp:, I could start the "Looking for official bump buddies!" thread. Get us all into the first tri forums :thumbup: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Hey ladies. Sorry that you all experiencing morning sickness etc but thats the good thing about pregnancy right :thumbup: And also dont be frightened if you dont have a certain symptom because symptom come and go. Certain things you may feel now may disappear later so dont worry about it. 

Emma-Im hoping you get your bfp sooner rather than later. And hopefully if you do get it around Dec. 7th you can conceive around my birthday yay :haha: And that would be a great idea. 1st tri forum here we all come!!

AFM, my temp today is 98.2, my nipples still hurt especially when they are randomly erect (ouch), i noticed that even if i dont drink anything, i have to pee more than i do when i do drink something so me using the bathroom isnt because i drink more (a little experiment i was doing), also i drink and want more water. Nothing other than water has been quenching my thirst and i usually would drink juice or something before water..now im able to drink a whole bottle of water in one sitting :shock: We might end up going to the urgent care center to get blood work and then go to the doc because training wont let me go to the doc and I cant go after work because it will be too late :dohh: So im hoping we go sooner rather than later.


----------



## anti

argh! Patrice - Im on edge everyday waiting for an update from you! You need to get bloods done asap! I wanna know whats happening! I know you do to, as well as all of us here but Im going mad not knowing whats happening!


----------



## mzswizz

I want bloods and an U/S because i want to be sure all the way. The thread that Steph showed me really pushed me towards U/S. She had negative hpts and her blood work came back normal. And it took 15 weeks for them to finally give her an U/S and when they did, they found out she was 15 1/2 weeks pregnant :shock: So i really want an U/S done now.


----------



## mzswizz

This is my OPK from today
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20111112_095626.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## mzswizz

So im going to show all the OPKs i took this month. Now I am putting the cycle days next to them but it is according to if I had AF on time not what cd im actually on. Now ladies, am i the only one that noticed, they ALL look the SAME?!!! :shock:

cd23 (Nov. 4th)


cd24 (Nov. 5th)


cd31 (today)


----------



## lauraemily17

Wow, you so have to be pregnant!! The only other explanation would be 2 surges a week apart but what, 40 days after your last AF?? I really can't see that!! Roll on your ultrasound and picture of a baby!! Have you scheduled it yet?


----------



## mzswizz

if AF was on time, i wouldve been on cd31 today and 5 days away from next AF. But since it didnt come at all i am currently on cd66 :shock: yes cd66! Its 35 (normal cycle) plus 31 days after lmp so cd66. I dtd just in case i was ov'ing cd23 and 24. But if AF was on time, i would've been 5 days before my next AF so i shouldnt get a positive OPK by now right? Also, my temp didnt drop. Its still at 98.2. I am going to have to reschedule for either Friday or Saturday because I have to work on Thursday and they wont let me arrive late :dohh: And i was thinking thursday evening but...they close around 5 and i get out of work at 6 so thats a no go. I also get paid on friday, so after i get my tagged renewed and pay what i need to pay, i will have money left over to have the visit friday or saturday. Most likely saturday because im off.


----------



## SLCMommy

Sorry i've been MIA. I've got a bad cold :( Nothing really new here ladies! Same old ;)


----------



## lauraemily17

Another milestone for us today and I guess everyday afterwards will be now.

Today is the same gestation that I lost blueberry :( 

I've actually been dreading this weekend, I've had such a horrible feeling about it but actually my symptoms are still here and my ms sickness went up a gear last night so I'm kindof reassured that beanie is ok. Only 3 days until our next ultra sound now as well.


----------



## SpudsMama

Ashley - Hope you feel better soon. I'm stalking you on FB so managing to keep up! :thumbup:

Laura - :hugs: You're doing great so far, you've hit quite a few milestones already. For me personally, I knew you had a sticky bean when you got the 3+ weeks on the digi HPT. That's something you'd never managed before.

AFM, 9dpi (days past insemination) and temp is on the rise again and I'm on the 6th day of very strange stretchy/creamy CM. Usually I just have normal creamy mucus after ovulation with one or two days of dotted EWCM. It's never looked like this before. I _might_ test on Thursday (13dpi) but I'm not sure if I will yet. I'll just see how my chart looks closer to the time... xx


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-Hope you feel better.

Laura-I know you have a sticky bean. But i understand what you mean. Cant wait for your U/S.

Emma-I know its going to be a bfp for you. Panrosa is going to be right. FXed for you.

AFM, i feel sooo down at the moment. On another thread, they just pretty much are mad because im not rushing to the doctor after they said it could be possible ectopic and pretty much yelled at me. I have NEVER felt so down.


----------



## mzswizz

This is what the woman said to me (she thinks my opk is the hpt because she said the $tree test has green strip for opk and hpt has blue and i tried telling her down here the opk AND hpt has blue strip the only difference is the case says hcg for hpt and LH for opk on the top) so this is what she told me: I'm not trying to start a witch hunt or anything; and maybe it's just my hormones that are making me suspicious, but a lot about your story just isn't adding up to me mszwizz.

The fact that I've scoured the internet trying to find another "OPK" by New Choice or Dollar Tree that looks anything like yours, because I definitely don't want to accuse you of anything. 

But, I can't find anything. All of New Choices OPKs have a half green slot where you put the urine in, and their HPTs have a half blue slot for urine collection.

Now, granted the picture on the box of the New Choice OPK looks nothing at all like the picture of what is inside the box...so I'm not sure if that was what you thought I was pointing out, but it's not. The test itself looks much different than what they have on the box.

Also, the fact that a number of members have showed concern about your "OPKs" being positive and your HPTs being negative and you don't seem to share the same concern level that we do about your pregnancy possibly being ectopic.

I'm not a doctor or anything but if something like that was going on in my body, the last words that you'd hear out of my mouth would be "I'm going to wait another month" considering if the pregnancy was, in fact ectopic your life IS IN DANGER! If you are, indeed having an ectopic pregnancy and your tube ruptures, it can very well and very quickly lead to death. Which, BTW usually happens between 6 and 8 weeks.

The fact that you've continued to blow off our concerns about something that could very well be a relevant issue, makes me doubt your sincerity. 

Part of me feels like you are milking this as far as it will go...because some woman want their pregnancies to be special or different than everyone else but on top of that, you've ignored sound advice to seek medical attention immediately and you've told me that you can't make an earlier appointment because of on the job training.

I don't believe that either because there is no boss in the world that would tell you that you can't miss a couple hours because you are having a potential medical emergency. Legally, they can't fire you for having to go to a doctors appointment, your rights are protected. So I'm not sure what the hold up is.

All hospitals/urgent care facilities etc have a billing department to either help you work out payments or bill to your insurance company for you, there's no reason that you can't get an appointment at a walk in clinic, other than you don't want to.

I'm sorry, but I take a lot of offense to this. I've been trying to have a baby for ever and to feel that someone is lying to you about being pregnant [or not being pregnant] really makes me upset.

I feel like you're lying to us about this, and maybe it's just my hormones, or maybe I'm just a crazy person but your story has a lot of twists and turns that just don't wash well.

I'm not trying to offend you; though I'm sure I have...but I just had to get that off of my chest. 

(Now ladies how would you feel if someone said that to you and everyone else was agreeing :cry:)


----------



## lauraemily17

Wow, what a nasty peice of work!!

I hope you have unsubscribed yourself from that thread. 

It must be hard but don't take it to heart, some people on here take personal offense to other people's opinions and choices. I once saw a thread were women were arguing over when full term is and the earliest they could get their babies out. I wanted to scream at them that they didn't know how lucky they were to be 30+ weeks pregnant!!

Anyhow, you know we all love you, support & respect your choices. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

On the ectopic idea, funnily enough it did cross my mind as a possibility for you earlier today! I did dismiss it though as I dont think you've had any unusual pain, especially in the shoulder. 

Ultimately listen to your body & do what feels right for you & I'm sure if you felt anything that worried you you'd go straight to ER. Xx


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Laura :hugs: Atleast here I feel loved. I mean I understand if you ladies would've said that and I would've said well im not feeling any unbearable pain, having any bleeding etc and then we would've been like okay then it cant be that and move on. But even though i tell them i only get random af like cramps but i think its due to gas :blush:, excess cm, no bleeding, feeling nauseous when i dtd :shrug:, nipples killing me, etc. But im not feeling no symptoms for an ectopic which is what i kept explaining to them and they just kept saying its possible its possible. And i didnt like that. And the worst was when she kept saying my opks were hpts. Its like really. Why would i lie about that. She's like opks have green strips not blue and showed it to me. Im like well down here both have blue strips and the only difference is the case has hcg for the hpt and lh for the opk. And obviously if they were both the same tests wouldnt i get the SAME results?! Sorry for the rant. Ladies thanks for all your support :hugs: Today i am feeling good. I ate and im relaxing with DH. We will visit our family today also. Depending on OV im between 7+3 or 8+3 today. Didnt take my temp today and didnt do an OPK. 4 more days until my 2nd missed AF yay and still no sign of AF. I have a feeling that when i get the bloodwork and everything done..its going to be a healthy sticky bean. Well atleast thats what im praying for.


----------



## Steph32

What????!!! I can't believe someone would say those things. First of all, it doesn't makes sense. If you had an ectopic, you would be in serious pain by now... because if you were pregnant you would be around my gestation, like 8 weeks, and most ectopics have symptoms way earlier. And plus, the fact that you have a negative hpt has nothing to do with ectopic pregnancies... women get normal positive tests in ectopics just as in a normal pregnancy. So I don't know where she gets off saying these things. And that you're LYING?? Why would you be lying?? That just doesn't make sense to me.

Having other people tell you what's going on with YOUR body in a judgmental way like that is very offensive. It's one thing to suggest, give advice and support, and then it's another thing to criticize. Sorry. But if someone was saying those things to me, especially accuse me of lying, I'd be gone from that thread in a heartbeat. This forum is for support, and it really bothers me when people use this forum to judge and criticize.


----------



## Steph32

All I can say is I agree with Laura, only you know and can listen to your own body... and if you were seriously concerned about something we know you'd be in the ER right now, regardless of your work schedule.


----------



## SLCMommy

Patrice - Can I be frank with you? Some people are just total A-holes! :dohh::growlmad::nope: Seriously! I agree with Laura & Steph, that you were having an e.topic pregnancy you'd be screaming for mercy by now. Maybe your the exception of the rule, but that's very, very rare. I know someone who didn't get a positive until she was two months along (closer to 9 weeks pregnant)! I also personally know a girl who is about to give birth in January, and did NOT find out she was pregnant until she was 17 weeks along! I do strongly advice you to get into a physician or midwife though, I _personally_ would of already have made an appointment. But, see the key word there? _personally!_ You are not me & I am not you. That girl sounds like she is getting everyone all riled up on the bang wagon & she IS doing a "witch hunt" because you are not doing what SHE pleases. Her post was really immature, although it did seem like it was coming from her heart. I think a lot of people who are TTC are just very touchy on all different levels, so I wouldn't take it personally. It doesn't feel good to be ganged up on. I would take Laura's advice and get off that thread.:hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks ladies. I am officially off the thread thank goodness. I tried making an appt as you all know but wasnt able to be scheduled sooner and seeing that im not in any unbearable pain nor having more than usual bleeding, the docs arent concerned. I even told them, if i was having an ectopic, I wouldve been in pain. Im in no type of pain. Only AF cramps every now and then and my nipples are the only pain. For her to say those things to me was ridiculous. I know my body and I know what is unbearable or not. I cant wait until this weekend so i can go to the urgent care center and get this process started. I know i am pregnant. I just got to be. 4 more days before missed cycle #2 yay im excited. Thanks ladies for all your love, care and support :hugs:. Couldnt have done it without you ladies. Also what got me was she was talking like I love attention and want people to say you're pregnant and throw it in her face. Me and her got the faint pos on the same day then we both got negatives and then she had AF but i didnt so when i did the opks and everyone was saying oh you're pregnant, she must've been upset but i didnt ask anyone to say that, i just needed advice and see if anybody experienced what i have. Also she made it seem like this is my first month ttc! I have been ttc for almost 2 years after m/c so what she said had no relevance because i am in the same boat as her. I guess she thinks that i am pregnant and since she's not she going to jump on me about it and everyone else just agreed. It's okay. It's their lost because Im a good hearted woman and I deserve respect just like everyone else. So im just glad I got you ladies and everyone on my ttc journal :hugs:


----------



## Steph32

Good for you Patrice. We all know that you've been genuine and there's no reason for you to seek attention (which I STILL don't get, but whatever!) We are all on this ttc and pregnancy journey together, and we all want the same thing so to be competitive or manipulating about anything (or as she calls "milking it") here is just utterly ridiculous. I kind of wanted to say something on that thread and stand up for you but I probably shouldn't start a war. That would just feed into it! It's not worth any of our time.

Anyway your appt is coming up, so we will soon know for sure! Can't wait to hear, make sure you demand an ultrasound just in case your bloods come back negative. If your bloods are negative then be prepared for people to deny that you're pregnant (remember the link I posted!)

:hugs:


----------



## SLCMommy

Steph - I was thinking the same thing. I wanted to say something too but didn't want to start a war. Support is support, and I've never felt Patrice was doing anything to draw attention to herself. *face-palm*

Ladies, as for me...I am MISERABLE. My cold is getting worse, and my chest is starting to become very painful & sore from all the coughing. Went to the pharmacy today and was told I can take plain tylenol - so I am but it only works a little :( My nose is runny, eyes are itchy & watery, my cough is getting worse, chest really hurts and to top it off...my 4 year old started vomiting tonight. :cry:


----------



## Steph32

It's 3:30 AM here and I'm up. I had the most horrible, HORRIBLE dream. I'll spare the details, but basically everything that could go wrong in this world went wrong in my dream. I can't go back to sleep and I want to throw up and I have the worst headache. Why do pregnancy dreams have to be so vivid?!?!

Ashley, so sorry you have to deal with a bad cold... sucks to be sick during pregnancy, I just got over a cold and now been feeling another one coming on. Since being pregnant I feel like I'm always fighting something. When you have other kid(s) it's so hard to avoid! My son brings home all sorts of bugs from his school. And of course, I still have to kiss him, can't help it! 

Have you tried Elderberry Syrup? It's natural and perfectly safe in pregnancy, even to do just a maintenance dose everyday for prevention. Netti pot might help too with the congestion. And honey for the cough!


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-Aww :hugs: sorry you feel terrible. I hope you feel better. For the cough, I would say honey/lemon tea. But i dont know any medicine that is pregnancy safe so im going to go with what Steph said :haha:

Steph-:hugs: I dont like vivid dreams myself. I had one where DH and I were like in a hotel room and a huge meteor came and we held hands and hugged and said i love you to each other and just prepared for the end. What a nightmare. Good thing its not reality right.

Thanks ladies. After the bloods, I will get an U/S from my ob/gyn because the urgent care center I called said they dont do U/S but they will transfer me to people but I would have to pay over $100. I was going to state my mind to the other thread but to me i was like its not worth it. Idiots will be idiots. It made me feel terrible though because I come to these ladies for support just like they come to me for support and when she was down and out, I would help her up because isnt that what we are here for?! But no when she feeling terrible she wants to go and start a bnb riot against me. I didnt understand and Im glad you ladies are here with me and understanding because I wouldnt know what to do if I didnt have you lovely ladies. To me I didnt figure out how am i "milking" the situation? Obviously I know my body and if i was in any time of discomfort or pain or anything, yes I would've rushed off to the ER but im not so why do i have to rush just to get a ridiculous bill that wasnt even necessary?! And none of them are understanding where I am coming from. Also when I read ANOTHER REPLY she had..she was still complaning and then said if I cant afford to go to the doctor right now, then how will i be able to afford a baby :shock: I was like did she really just say that. Im like wait a minute. DH and I BOTH get paid this friday, the doc couldnt book us sooner, and we wanted to wait until we got paid to go so we dont get stuck with a bill. I never told her that we couldnt afford it. Because dh could use his visa card if it was an emergency but its not so we will wait until our payday. That felt like it was a low blow. But its okay Im not going to stress about it. Today is a new day and I feel good. My nipples still hurt, got a headache from yesterday, tired (so dont feel like going to work) and still....NO AF :happydance: 3 more days until 2nd missed cycle so im on cd68?! Wow never been past cd50 without AF coming so this is a great sign.


----------



## SLCMommy

Steph - What is Elderberry syrup? and where can I get it?

Patrice - I wouldn't look back and see what anyone says anymore. Let bigons be bigons because you are the more mature person :) Is there a possibility she is jealous because you are probably pregnant? I'm glad I'm not on that thread. I'm a Christian woman, but I also get mad really easy :haha: and i'd tell her to stick her post right square up her a**! :shock: LOL :haha:

Lungs & tummy really hurt now from my coughing. I just want to feel better :hugs: lol


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-im a christian myself and i wanted to curse her out and i think thats why she is angry because she's like its a possibility that i can be. But whatever it doesnt matter. So i hope you feel better asap or we are going to go ninja on that cold.


----------



## Steph32

Ashley- Do you have a Whole Foods near you? Or you can try a drug store or target/walmart but I don't know what kind of brand names it would be under. I know the one at Whole Foods is called Sambacus I think.

Patrice- I can't believe she's still talking. Sounds like she's the one who's milking it! If this is about attention, seriously she's the one that's looking for it :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Thats what I think Steph but it doesnt matter now. Because im off that thread so now who are they going to try and attack now. Pretty much she is going to have to attack herself because im not there. I think its so childish and selfish of her but some people are the way they are. Okay I understand she has been through hell and back medically but hello i have been through hell and back physically, emotionally, mentally. I may not have had as many m/cs as her but what makes her better than me. Im ttc just as much as she is. And for the fact that she comes at me about it is ridiculous. I pray im pregnant not just to be like yeah im pregnant and you're not but just to say thank god he blessed me with a pregnancy, I pray that everything is well and to tell all of them to shove it because they're not doctors nor me so they dont know my body. Now moving on :haha::. It was a tiring day at training today but I managed. I have thanksgiving off so thats good yay :happydance: but then I have to work Saturday boooo. My sister told me that she is giving birth this Thursday via c-section to her baby girl so i wish her the best and DH pretty much has this whole week off but I dont so what a great week this will be (sarcasm :haha: ) How is everyone?


----------



## SLCMommy

Still SICK! ](*,)](*,)](*,)
But, I am...starting to "outgrow" my bras now!! ahh!! My ultrasound is coming up, i'm really excited.

Patrice - Congratulations, auntie! How exciting! Are you going to visit her in the hospital? 

Patrice, I 100% agree you with. TTC is TTC. As much as m/c are heartbreaking - you shouldn't WANT to use your "number" of miscarriages over someones head to feel more superior or that you "deserve" a baby more than the next. Of course, if you've had any m/c, let alone multiple, it can make TTC that much more harder emotionally. However, women need to keep themselves in check & understand that EVERY womans body is different. Some always have sticky beans, some don't. Some get pregnant fast, others don't. Some need clomid, assist, etc... and well, others don't. It's not saying that one is superior to the other, but it is just how the cookie crumbles. So, again, TTC is TTC. A lot of people think someone who already has children shouldn't TTC hard, or get more emotionally invested as someone who is TTC for their first. That isn't fair at all. When we "plan" our lives, our children, our families...and we "try" for a baby...we truly want to create & sustain a life inside. Every woman wants the same darn thing - and that is a baby in her arms. Now, one might argue "but! you already have TEN and I just want one!" but online, we truly don't know the situation of what is going on. Perhaps there is a special reason for someone wanting and stressing over TTC for their 11th just the same as someone stressing & TTC for their first. Unless it's a 16 year old wanting to TTC her first, second, etc... I don't see any reason why anyone should be all up in arms. Women should allowed to be any race, marital status, religion, etc etc... and be able to get support regardless of what anyone else personally freaking thinks. I know this was somewhat off topic...but I had to get that off my chest :) What they did to you on the forums was WRONG. :growlmad: Right now, even though I am pregnant - I feel odd and kind of bad about still being on a TTC forum. I want to stay on a little longer because I'm only five weeks and I'd like to see how everything is going to turn out for you, and I'd like to stick around a little longer to support Emma.

They needed to chill out and just focus on their OWN fertility and future pregnancies.

TTC forums is strictly for support, not for judgment. :hugs:


----------



## lauraemily17

7 weeks!! :D

So chuffed to have made it here, can't wait for our scan tomorrow, although i'm sure I'll be terrified tomorrow. 

Feeling generally rubbish symptom rise, working a 10 hour day yesterday didn't really help! Can't decide if I'm coming down with a cold or it's just being pregnant! If it is being pregnant it's damned hard work but worth it!


----------



## SpudsMama

Definitely being pregnant Laura :haha: Good luck for your scan tomorrow. Try and get a pic to show us too!

Ashley - You can stick around as long as you want on this thread, same goes for Steph and Laura, and eventually Patrice when she gets her official :bfp: from the doctor :winkwink: I don't want to be talking to myself in here :rofl:


----------



## SLCMommy

TTC Sept 2010 said:


> Definitely being pregnant Laura :haha: Good luck for your scan tomorrow. Try and get a pic to show us too!
> 
> Ashley - You can stick around as long as you want on this thread, same goes for Steph and Laura, and eventually Patrice when she gets her official :bfp: from the doctor :winkwink: I don't want to be talking to myself in here :rofl:

LoL!! :haha:


Laura...congratulations!! yay!! i want to see scans after your ultrasound!!


----------



## mzswizz

Of course we will still be on here until we all have our bfps!

Thanks ashley-your reading made me feel powering and strong.

Laura-cant wait for pics!!!

AFM, nipples hurt STILL!!! Been moody lately and just noticed i been constipated for days!!! Tried to use the bathroom this morning and it wasnt really a no go. Wow im telling you i have a "feeling" that i am pregnant. I am having cramps and i get headaches if i miss a meal too.


----------



## anti

Patrice I come here everyday to read everyone's updates - and yours gets me more and more excited every time - I know you cant go to the doc coz of work and stuff - but I cant wait until you can go and we can get this pregnancy of yours confirmed!!


----------



## lauraemily17

Thanks ladies, I'll definately put some pics up, just hoping & praying I'll have some!! Getting more nervous by the minute. Not helped that I've had some more cramps today. They're not painful but very noticeable & seem to be in different places to previously. I hope I'm just being paranoid!!


----------



## Steph32

Good luck Laura!! I know everything will be just fine! 

I still haven't put my pic up, when I tries to do it it came out very small. And with the baby already being such a tiny peanut, you can't really see anything! So I will definitely put up a nice clear pic of my 12 week u/s!


----------



## SLCMommy

My nipples have not been sore thus far...do you think beanie is okay? do you think that means anything? :cry:


----------



## SLCMommy

steph - what does MMC mean? multiple miscarriage?


----------



## lauraemily17

Missed miscarriage, where a miscarriage is first diagnosed during a routine scan. 

I wouldn't worry about not having sore nipples, mine gave rarely been sore, my boobs in general have only hurt significantly at night, or if I prod them hard with a bra on!! They're only now starting to hurt more moticebly during the day.


----------



## mzswizz

ashley- i agree with laura. i wouldnt worry about that


----------



## Steph32

Ashley- I did not have sore nipples when I was pregnant with DS. I didn't have MS or anything- nothing!! But funny enough, I didn't worry back then. I only became paranoid after my m/c's. And yes, mmc is missed miscarriage-- also called silent miscarriage. It's when the baby passes but your body doesn't know to naturally expel it. It was a shock for me when it happened b/c I didn't know anything about them. I mean, I may have read about it but I thought it was extremely rare. It is more rare than having a natural m/c though. That's why I'm like, it can't happen to me again right?? That would be too cruel. I don't know if I ever told you my story, but I saw the baby and the heartbeat on an u/s at 8 weeks-- everything was perfect... then I was about 11 weeks when I realized something just wasn't right... I just didn't feel pregnant. I had bad dreams about being in surgery (oddly enough, I saw the future surgeon in my dream)... I demanded an u/s even though I wasn't quite due for my 12 week appt yet, and they found no heartbeat. Baby had passed at around 9 weeks, give or take a few days. Anyway, I don't mean to scare you or anyone, but I just wanted to share my story.

I am 9 weeks today, so this is a hard time for me. Normally I'd be thrilled and relaxed after seeing the baby, but these weeks are even harder now.


----------



## SLCMommy

sad, ladies :( m/c would be devastating.

hopefully everyone has sticky beans this time around ;)


----------



## Steph32

Oh, mine was sticky alright... almost too sticky! (Sorry, just trying to lighten the mood)

Hope I didn't scare you Ashley. That's the last thing I'd want to do! One thing I'm learning is not to worry unless there really is a legitimate reason to. You'll hear stories and see things online (and I'm the classic hypochondriac, where everything I read about, I have!) so I'm sorry if I contributed to that! For a lot of women though, this forum is the one place to talk about it and connect with others who have been through similar
situations.

How's your cold by the way? I'm coughing a lot but more from gagging and my stomach muscles hurt too! Sometimes I'll sneeze or cough and it hurts so bad!


----------



## SLCMommy

I'm feeling a little better. Thanks :) I don't think you scared me too much...haha :haha: but I am the same way. Last night I was online on youtube & I was watching miscarriage stories at like, 12 & 13 weeks...and someone I know also has miscarried at 12 weeks...so of course, I'm all paranoid. lol...

I know someone who had a stillborn at 37 weeks, and buried her daughter in her backyard in a large shoe box. I am honestly not trying to be mean, but i've ate food from her garden...which isn't really close to where the child was put in 1984...but it's still the same lawn. In the summer now, are her strawberries, and berries & etc.. like, gross? Again, i'm not trying to be mean but that was the very first thing I thought. Because, obviously the child is just bones now in the box, maybe some flesh...egh.. :( I feel bad for being kinda grossed out about her garden now. :sick: I guess a little babies body chemicals can't really leak all over a large yard or anything? :shrug: I asked the mom why, that late, she didn't put her in a regular cemetery and she said at the time, she was just overwhelmed by it all and just decided to handle it that way.

Also, TMI but I really need some opinions here. I'm thinking about maybe calling my obgyn tomorrow. My vulva is swollen. :nope: :blush: & it's itchy but only because I think it's open to air and no moisture. I am not having any strange discharge but the smell isn't nice. :sad1::help: :shrug:


----------



## lauraemily17

I would definately get yourself to the Dr's Ashley. I was reading about BV last night in 1 of my pregnancy books & although usually you get discharge with it for some people they don't. It's easily treated with antibiotics but it's important to treat it quickly.


----------



## SLCMommy

Ok :) Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## SpudsMama

I hope you get yourself sorted soon Ashley! :thumbup:

AFM, temp has risen a little again today and I've got some watery CM but had a :bfn: on a FRER this morning :dohh: xx


----------



## anti

Emma its not over till the witch arrives (which she wont do this time!!)

Ashley - get to the docs - it might be thrush or something. Better to be safe than sorry. And keep positive - you will be fine and your baby will be fine. I know it seems like the first few weeks drag - but when you get the second tri and look back, it seems as though it flew by. I remember when I was 5 weeks and thinking how slow it was all going - but looking back now it went quite quick. You obviously know all this - but its nice to be reminded sometimes. :hugs:


----------



## lauraemily17

What's your temp gone up to Emma? Don't get disheartened by a bfn on a frer, frer were never very sensitive for me, I prefer superdrug own tests! It's not usual for your temp to go back up either so it may be a good sign!!


----------



## SpudsMama

I've looked back at my previous charts and my temp has only ever jumped back up once, during my September cycle. The one cycle I was convinced I was pregnant. It's gone from 36.41 yesterday to 36.59 today... xx


----------



## lauraemily17

That's a nice increase as well. Really hope it's this month for you Emma. :hugs:

I've got my scan in 50 minutes!!!! I am sooooooo nervous, I feel like I'm going to a job interview!


----------



## Steph32

Laura- Good luck, can't wait to find out how it goes!! :hugs:

Emma- How many dpo are you now? I don't know, but I have a good feeling about it! :thumbup:

Ashley- I would def check that out with the doc soon... just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Steph32

One more thing Ashley... don't watch miscarriage stories on youtube for gosh sake!!


----------



## lauraemily17

Quick update as in the car but Beanie has a nice strong heartbeat easily seen on the scan! :D :D

Will put pics on when I'm home!!


----------



## SpudsMama

Can't wait for pics Laura! You've just put a huge smile on my face :cloud9:

Steph, I'm 12dpo according to my OPK's and usually my temp has already been dropping for a couple of days at this point. It dipped a little yesterday, but came up again today. It's not the highest my temp has been this cycle, but it's not far off.


----------



## Steph32

Yay! So happy for you Laura! Can't wait to see the pic!


----------



## lauraemily17

I am incredably pleased to be able to Introduce you all to Beanie!!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

It was such an amazing experience sat there watching the heart pounding away and know that's our baby!! We have the biggest grins on our faces!! This has been such a big milestone for us and I know we're a way off being out of the woods completely but for now I'm not going to think about that!!
 



Attached Files:







Beanie 1 161111.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 3









Beanie 4 161111.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 2









Beanie2 161111.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 2









Beanie3 161111.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Steph32

Aww I'm gonna cry! So lovely! I love your pics too, they came out so clear... and I'm on my phone! I'll have to get an even close look at home. That's great you were able to get so many pics, I only got one and it's very small. Can't wait for my next one! I sure hope they give pics at the NT scan.


----------



## SpudsMama

Beautiful Beanie :cloud9: I'm getting :blue: vibes for some reason, just thought I'd mention it :blush: :haha: xx


----------



## Steph32

So did they date you a exactly 7 wks 1 day?


----------



## SLCMommy

What a BEAUTIFUL beanie!!! Makes me soo excited for you!!! My ultrasound is Monday at 4:30 PM....this gets me really excited. Congrats ;) Like Emma, i'm getting a baby boy vibe too!!


----------



## lauraemily17

Dated me exactly 7 weeks so 1 day behind but he said this early it can vary by a day or 2 and not to worry, I've had a look back at my chart and AF didn't start heavy until the day after I have been counting so 7 weeks is probably right. I'm not changing my ticker though, I'm not losing a day and I like my due date!!

It's funny that you're getting boy vibes Emma as until today I've been quite convinced Beanie was a girl however after the scan I keep referring to Beanie as a him!! I think I'm going to sit on the fence for a while now!! :haha:

We only got so many pics and such good ones as it was a private scan, cost us £99!! Thankfully we actually put the money aside after our second mc. It was worth every penny though. The rest of my scans are on the NHS and because I'm having more than usual 2 I'm not sure I'll actually get pictures to take away on all of them. It'll only be 10 mins as well not the half hour we had today. Next ones on 28th November, a week on Monday!


----------



## lauraemily17

Thanks Ashely. DH is liking all the boy vibes, a boy would be his preferance for our first!! If you're right then Beanie already has a name, Reece John! :D

Patrice - Google the hook effect, I've jsut read about it on another thread, it may explain your negative HPTs if you are pregnant! It's something to do with too high hcg levels causing false negatives! Perhaps you're further along than you think or you're just producing really high HCG levels!!


----------



## mzswizz

Laura-lovely pics and i will see about the hook effect when i get home. I thought that the higher your levels are, the darker your test would be. I didnt know you can get false negatives. So i really need to read up on that. If anything i think tomorrow i would be 9 weeks if i am.


----------



## SLCMommy

laura - after my ultrasound on Monday, and after I see my doctor in Dec, i'll probably do a private scan around 12 weeks ;) Just for fun!


----------



## SpudsMama

13dpi now, and another :bfn: This time with a Clearblue Plus test :dohh: I think they're 25miu, the same as FRER. I've got some gloopy/stretchy stuff mixed in with creamy CM and my temp has stayed at the same level as yesterday. I realised this morning though, that for the last two nights I've been wearing a thin hoodie to bed over my PJ top. Maybe that's why my temp jumped up a bit? I usually take my temp at 6am (today it was 36.60) so this morning I took off my hoodie afterwards and went back to sleep. I woke up again at 9am and took my temp again (so I had three hours of solid sleep) and it was 36.68... xx


----------



## mzswizz

Seems to me that your temps are rising instead of decreasing yay. Im telling you, its a bfp!

AFM, I have officially missed 2 AF cycles today yay :happydance:. Another milestone knocked down. This has been my longest cycle ever since the m/c and im excited. Now 2 more days before I get my bloodwork done so im happy because of that also. DH and i dtd last night and im feeling the exhaustion from it now. I have work in the next hour or so and I really dont feel like going in. Well atleast this is my final week before i move on to a new job because this job just isnt working out. So alot is going on, on my side. Also my sister is giving birth to my niece today via c-section yay :happydance: Congrats to you big sis!!!! So alot of good news. Also still no sign of AF, and the only thing i have is the nipples sensitivity and thats it oh yeah and the excess cm. But other than that, no pain, no fever, no bleeding, nothing so i think thats pretty good. Usually if it was AF, something shouldve triggered it by now or i wouldve had a sign pointing to it being AF but nope nothing. Im not taking any more OPKs and not going to buy any hpts neither. All i want now is bloods and U/S. So im excited. This is going to be a great week.


----------



## Steph32

So sick and tired 24/7. That's me. I'm saying it here cause I can't put it on facebook. Hah


----------



## mzswizz

lol aww steph hope it gets better for you.

I got a job interview for sprint on saturday yay :happydance:


----------



## SLCMommy

Steph - Me too! :(

So, ladies...I couldn't understand why I was getting funny looks at Wal-Mart today...until I realized I was singing "Santa Clause is coming to town" out loud while I pushed my cart. :haha: LOL!!!


----------



## lauraemily17

Ha ha, I said the same to DH last night! I'm sick & tired of feeling sick & tired!! I also wouldn't be without it though as it us reassuring! 

I've actually called in to work sick today. My tummy has been a bit off this morning like my IBS used to be before I was pregnant. It's not as bad but I've been constipated for almost the whole pregnancy so far so it's worried me a little, my IBS also got loads worse before both mc so it scares me. Hopefully it's nothing to worry about but I'm going to have a rest today. My nausea has been lasting for longer for the past 2 days so maybe it's just the hormones continuing to rise? 

Emma - you got your BFP yet??!! I'm hoping for at least another high temp if not!


----------



## SpudsMama

That makes two of us Laura, I phoned in sick... on my third day on the job :dohh: :dohh: :dohh: I think AF is on her way in though, I feel crappy! I had a big temp drop today so it'll definitely be either today or tomorrow. I don't think the hoodie I wore to bed caused the higher temps either because I wore it again last night and my temps are back to normal. Maybe my progesterone levels are sorting themselves out? I'd noticed that my temps didn't drop until 13/14dpo on my August cycle... or it could just be wishful thinking :haha:

Sorry you're all feeling so sick, but at the same time, I'm over the moon that you all feel so sick if that makes sense :rofl: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-Thats pretty funny :haha:

Laura-Hope you feel better, but just like Emma said, the symptoms are reassuring. 

Emma-You're not out until AF shows her face FXed :thumbup:

AFM, cd72 today yay! 2 missed cycles officially yesterday and while Emma and Laura arent going into work, Im going into work to quit :rofl: So i guess its a free day for the 3 of us :rofl:


----------



## SpudsMama

I forgot to ask in your journal Patrice, but has your sister had the baby yet? xx


----------



## anti

Patrice - Im sad to hear the job is rubbish - you were really looking forward to it as well. thinking of you!


----------



## mzswizz

oh yes she had my niece yesterday morning. 7lbs 2 ounces and 19 1/2 inches i think thats the correct weight via c section.

anti-It was the directv job so i didnt really care much about it seeing that it came when I just needed some (ttc) money in the bank :haha: but i do have an interview with Sprint on Saturday. So when one door closes, another opens.


----------



## SpudsMama

Aww, congratulations on becoming an Auntie again! You'll be becoming a Mommy with the next baby though! xx


----------



## mzswizz

I hope so. My sister just gave birth to baby #3 so im trying to just give birth to baby #1 :haha:


----------



## SLCMommy

Patrice - Congratulations Auntie! Did you do see the baby? She had a nice sized baby:happydance:


----------



## mzswizz

I saw a pic of the baby on facebook. Let me see if I can get the pic to show on here. 

Here is my niece Tacaria (she looks exactly like my nephew EXACTLY)...


----------



## SLCMommy

aww :) cute!


----------



## mzswizz

yeah she's a cutie! And she look like a diva :haha:


----------



## Steph32

Aww congrats Auntie Patrice! She's adorable. I've been really sentimental lately about baby girls, because I feel like I'm having one!

Emma- Sorry you're feeling like AF is coming, but like Patrice said, you're not out yet.

Laura- Yes, sick and tired of being sick and tired. That's exactly how I feel. But I like that I have the symptoms, it is reassuring. If they went away I would worry again... but, I should be getting close to the time when the placenta takes over so maybe things will get better anyway... hopefully I won't worry when that happens.

Ashley- That's hilarious. So you're one of THOSE people? Haha, just kidding. I love Christmas. And Christmas music. Just not until AFTER Thanksgiving. Heehee! My son LOVES Xmas music, especially Deck the Halls, he sings it all year long... he got it from this game on his iPod and he's been humming it for the last year. Oh, and he also watched his Barney Xmas sing-a-long DVD all year. So maybe this year I'm not AS excited about the xmas music! :haha:

My son's birthday party is this Sunday, and honestly can't wait until it's over. A lot of planning and it's hard to do when sick. Right now it feels like it's just one thing after another. So much going on in this first tri for me. But hopefully when Thanksgiving comes around it won't be too stressful and I can just concentrate on eating all the yummy food!


----------



## SpudsMama

Happy birthday in advance to Nicholas! :flower:

Patrice, she's a cutie! When will you get to see her?

Still no AF, but she's not technically due until tomorrow so we'll see. All of my optimism has gone, but at the same time, I don't feel like I'll be too bummed this cycle. I had a lot going on at the time of the donations so the conditions probably weren't great for the swimmers. I'll have plenty of donations next cycle though! I hope... :dohh: xx


----------



## Steph32

Thanks Emma. He's excited, so that's what matters! Going to be a crap load of people... I am SO not a party planner, but it's all for him!

BTW are you still planning on using progesterone cream next cycle?


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks ladies. I think she is going to be a little diva like her mom and if im right.....im going to need lots of patience and wine :rofl: Hopefully, I'll see her tonight after I get bloods drawn or tomorrow. Im excited to see her though she is such a cutie. I just want to squeeze her and never let go. I love babies as you can tell..i think we can all agree that we love babies :haha: And Happy Early Birthday Nicholas!!!


----------



## mzswizz

i got the interview tomorrow so now i got to print out my resume. And i just started getting mild cramps....soooooo baby maybe?


----------



## SpudsMama

Steph - Yes, as long as I have the spare cash (I'm moving house next week and buying a crap load of new furniture!) then I'll be getting the progesterone cream... xx


----------



## mzswizz

Well thats great Emma. Atleast it will help out big time when you do get a bfp


----------



## Steph32

Yes hopefully that will be the simple fix... you never know! Emma, just so you know, I have some progesterone suppositories (brand new, 2 boxes) that my fertility doc gave me which I never ended up using. She gives them to all her patients who are ttc. They are 100mg each and you insert one vaginally per day, from O until either the end of your cycle or the end of the first tri. Let me know if you'd like me to send them to you! Unless of course you might want to talk to you dr first...


----------



## mzswizz

Ugh DH wants me to wait until he gets off work to go to get the bloods done but it looks like he is going to be here after the place closes :nope: I dont want to run there and do it because i know he wants to go through everything together but come on seriously. And i have been having mild cramps on and off and dont know whats that all about :shrug: Also remember when I told y'all about the International Bumps to Be thread? Well i put my little 2 cents in there every once in awhile (even though they ignore me like i didnt say anything but it doesnt matter because im being the bigger person while laughing because i know its probably irritating some of them that i didnt snap :haha: ). And well the woman stuckinoki who wrote the disrespectful post, had posted a post saying that the PMS is actually from a BFP and showed pictures. Now the bfp on the frer (sorry to say this) is a clear as day evap. There is a line but it is completely gray compared to my test. She even did ICs but those look faint pink so i said congrats. Now she took a frer today and welll...she got a negative. So it seems like somebody is in the same boat as me. I tell you karma can be such a b**ch at times. Now lets see how everyone reacts to her issue. I havent been mean at all, i still have been respectful and in spite our differences, I still congratulated her. But this just goes to show that karma is a b**ch!


----------



## Steph32

Haha!! I'm gonna look at that thread myself :) How many dpo is she? Odds are she'll find out one way or another, either by getting AF or getting a clearer bfp. Yours is a very rare case, so I don't know if she'll have the same scenario but that would be pretty funny if she did. Tables turned! Although she would probably get all high and mighty about it and say, "well, I'm going to the doctor right away to get it confirmed, unlike Patrice" :haha:


----------



## Steph32

"No, because it takes a month to get a doctors appointment here. I live overseas with the military so it's not as easy as just walking in and getting help. The earliest appointment they had was Nov 28th, so I'll see a doctor then."

Not as easy to get an appt as you thought, now is it :rofl:


----------



## Steph32

But I have to say Patrice, you were being awfully nice to them on that thread after how they treated you......


----------



## SLCMommy

Patrice - KARRRMMMAAA!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## SpudsMama

I don't know whether to mock the woman, or feel sorry for her. I suppose it's a horrible situation to be in, seeing a second line and hoping it's your BFP, only to have it taken away from you again. At least now she might realise how badly she acted to you Patrice, and apologise (but don't hold your breath :haha:)

Steph, that would be great, thank you! I can pay for postage though, if you let me know how much :thumbup: Suppositories will probably be a lot simpler than cream, I kept panicking about accidentally using too much or too little etc. How long do you think the two boxes would last? Because what if I get my :bfp:, but don't have enough to last me until the end of first tri? 

AFM, I think AF is on her way in today. I've been getting the usual cramps and my temp is still low :dohh: I haven't updated FF yet because I haven't checked to see if I'm bleeding, but I'm pretty sure there will be at some point this afternoon... xx


----------



## mzswizz

I know i was pretty nice and I think thats what are making them go crazy because even though they attacked me, i still held my composure and moved on. They always said its better to turn the other cheek. I did and now look what situation she is in. She did have a pos digi on a thread she posted in the pregnancy tests category and then she said the next morning her frer and digi came back negative. And in my head i was like, "everything doesnt go your way even though you try so hard for it to now does it?" She never apologized or anything. Of course I have a heart and dont want to be mean to her and be like welcoem to the pos turned neg hpts club (even though thats kind of funny :haha: ) but i really think this just goes to show, people should be careful what they say and do because its going to come right back around them. Hope she figures out whats going on but seriously I was like yeah now lets see what she has to say and she if someone is going to gang up on her and i didnt believe she could be pregnant because of the fact the FRER was clear as day gray line so im assuming all those gray 2nd lines i got was bfps still :shrug: but anyways less her more us :rofl: Soooo happy weekend to everyone! I have my job interview today :happydance: im excited. Also DH said he is going to try and leave work early so we can get the bloods and go out running errands etc. Yesterday's temp is discarded in my book because it was due to the thick blanket i had on. This morning i got 98.2 so still high but now its back to normal range as a high temp. As long as it doesnt go down to the 97s im okay. cd73 already?! by cd75, i should get the bloods results back so lets see if i can make it to cd75 without any bleeding.


----------



## lauraemily17

What goes around comes around hey Patrice!! Well done on being the bigger person!! Have you got your bloods done yet, I'm getting seriously impatient on your behalf!! Your new niece is a cutey!

Happy Birthday to Nicholas for tomorrow Steph. I have to say I don't envy what you've got on at the mo, I can barely function any more!! In some ways the festive season is the worst time to be going through the first tri however at the same time at least it goes quicker!!

Emma - is AF staying away, you've not input your temp this morning, was it another low one? Careful with the supository's, it's a great idea if you have enough to last the first tri, if not you will not be able to buy any more (I have done some serious google searching and can't find any anywhere!) so you'd have to then use cream which is a lot lower dose. We worked out you'd have to use a tube every couple of days to get anywhere close to the doseage in a suppository! You should really maintain the same amount of progesterone. If you decide to go for cream and get a bfp before using it then I'll buy it off you for the same amount you paid, I'm getting through tons of the stuff!!

Ashley - Are you feeling any better now? I have a confession, I have totally forgot to post the digi hpt. I'm so sorry, I've been so busy with work or feeling like crap at home that it's slipped my mind. I see on your ticker you have a scan in a couple of days so I guess you don't need it now. I will still post it to you though if you'd like.


----------



## Steph32

Patrice- GL with the interview! So if your bloods come back neg are you going to be able to get the ultrasound today?

Emma- You're right, that's a good point about not having enough to continue through first tri... :dohh: I looked at the boxes and there is only 6 suppositories per box, so you'll have 12, which is only enough to take you through the end of your cycle... which defeats the purpose, that is when you really start needing it! I suppose maybe you can find some more online? I also have an extra box of progesterone cream (not prescription, found it at a health food store) which is all natural... I probably won't get around to needing it, since I'm still going through my tube and it'll probably take me to 12 weeks... so if you just want me to send you everything I can? Maybe you can use the suppositories through your LP and then continue with the cream? I know there is the absorption issue but it's probably better than nothing! Let me know what you want to do. I have no problems with sending it all to you, you can decide what you want to do with it. I don't think postage will be that outrageous if I send standard mail... wonder how long it would take to get there?


----------



## Steph32

Just saw Laura's post... good point...


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Laura. Havent done them yet and i just came back home from my interview. I am sooo tired and just want to sleep and i feel so irritated ugh

Steph-Yes im still going to do an u/s


----------



## Steph32

In the UK can you get a prescription for progesterone suppositories? I don't think an OB would have any problem writing a prescription for someone who has been ttc... it is a pretty standard course of treatment over here...


----------



## Steph32

Patrice- Did the interview not go well? What time do you get your bloods done (your time)?


----------



## mzswizz

The interview went well. And around 5:30pm


----------



## SpudsMama

I suppose I could try the cream first, and if I get a :bfp: using that, carry on buying it here seeing as it's fairly easy to get hold of. But then again, maybe if I use the supps and conceive, my GP would prescribe more once he knows I'm pregnant? :shrug: Surely any good doctor would do what he can to keep a pregnancy going. But yeah, Steph if you don't mind posting the lot that'd be great :flower: And Laura, if I don't end up using the cream I'll give it to you :thumbup: xx


----------



## lauraemily17

Steph - the NHS is England can be very rubbish at times, my Dr who I'm seeing through the recurrent miscarriage clinic said progesterone suppositories are only using given to people having ivf!! Dr's have such restricted budgets & strict guideline over here. It's very much reactive care not preventative. 

Glad your interview went well Patrice. What will you be doing?


----------



## lauraemily17

Thanks Emma! Part of me hopes you won't need it but everytime I look at your chart I really think you do and it's the missing link to you getting you BFP.


----------



## mzswizz

I will be fixing cell phones for Sprint customers. And now i got a cramp again and its not going away. Its on my right side and it feels like a pulled muscle.


----------



## Steph32

Ok Emma, PM me your address and I will try to send them out to you on Monday! At least you'll have them, just in case you decide to use them. If you use the supps first I would suggest starting them a few days after O since it's toward the end of the cycle that it is mos important to maintain your progesterone... I tend to agree that if you DO end up pregnant that the Dr may want to keep you on them! But like Laura said, don't know how available it is for you in the UK if you're not an IVF patient!


----------



## Steph32

You can also try to get the oral tablets, although I hear that you get more systemic side effects from the progesterone. Nothing serious, just annoying. Like bad PMS withough the cramps. But if you can get those, it might be worth a shot... if it means getting your bfp and sustaining a pregnancy it's all worth it!


----------



## mzswizz

cramps are still here hmm maybe stretching is whats going on :shrug:


----------



## SpudsMama

That's exactly my thinking Steph/Laura, something is going wrong progesterone wise. The last two cycles that I've temped haven't been too bad, the decline only started one or two days before bleeding, but before that it was beginning at 9/10/11dpo and surely that was affecting possible implantation. I don't think I mentioned it online, but when I went to the doc the other week, I caught a glimpse of my record on his computer screen and it said "Progesterone: ABNORMAL". He didn't say a word, so I thought nothing of it at the time, but now I can't get it out of my head :haha: 

I'll PM you my address Steph :thumbup: xx


----------



## lauraemily17

I don't think you need to worry about it being too abnormally low as you still have a good length lp & don't start bleeding as soon as the temp drops. I used to have a short lp but using the progesterone cream lengthened it by a couple of days & made my post o temps a little higher. I remember you having your cd3 bloods but did you go back for your day 21 as well?


----------



## lauraemily17

Maybe stretching Patrice, mine feel like a stabbing / pulling feeling. Can last anywhere from A few mins to an hour or more but on & off not constant.


----------



## mzswizz

yeah its like a pulled muscle and its on and off and lasts for a few mins


----------



## SpudsMama

The doc said CD21 bloods weren't necessary, and so did the second doc I saw the other week. My LP has been 14 days for five months now, so that's not bad at all, it's just the early temp drop which confuzzles me. 

It's official, I'm trying SMEP with my donor this cycle! :haha: It'll work out to around 7 donations we think :shock:


----------



## lauraemily17

Yay!! I've read good things on the SMEP method, it's going to be a good cycle for you me thinks :D

All my pregnancy apps are telling me nows a good time to start taking bump pics to to compare how it progresses so thought I'd give it a go. The only problem is my baby bloat is currently looking a lot like a baby bump!! I recon in a months time I'll look smaller as hopefully the bloat will have settled down by then! Thought I'd show you the pic. What do you think??!!
 



Attached Files:







201111 7+5.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## SpudsMama

I LOVE bump pics! Hint hint Steph/Ashley! :haha: That's some pretty impressive baby bloat Laura, although someone on here told me that the more bloated you get, the more likely you are to have a big bump. I don't know how much truth there is in that though :shrug: xx


----------



## lauraemily17

I would love to have a big bump!! (I say that now though!!) That does make sense though as I guess as the womb expands it just pushes the bloat out further! I am hoping that the bloating gets better as I'm so uncomfortable, think I need to start eating prunes! :blush:


----------



## mzswizz

Yay a bump pic! Love it! And when i have my bloat, it looks like my stomach :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Well this sucks. I wiped and i see pink and it looks like its going to turn to AF :cry: DH said it doesnt mean nothing but i think the wait is over.


----------



## mzswizz

So far from checking, its getting lighter but when i checked my cervix, my cp is super high and its soft in there and its still some bleeding but not alot :shrug: DH thinks that its really not AF and its spotting after sex but we shall see. Its not really anything leaking out. Its only when i wipe or try to force it by pushing or something. When i went to go pee from the first time, it wasnt really anything when i wiped. Im confused so just going to see what happens.


----------



## SLCMommy

patrice - I hate to ask this, but is it possible it's not AF & that it's a miscarriage?


----------



## SLCMommy

Patrice - That's horrible news, although it MAY not mean anything [-o&lt; Let's pray that it doesn't. Keep us posted for sure. FX for you love.

Laura - That's such a CUTE baby bump. I'm REALLY bloated too, I look like I am already 12 weeks along, lol.

Emma - I'll start taking baby bump photos at 7 weeks :) ... so, this Friday.

AFM, My bbs have gotten so sore that now I am wincing LOL :haha: It's not really fun, but it somewhat keeps me happy knowing that my HCG levels are high enough to make them sore. I am starting to feel more & more nauseated :sick: to the point that I have to talk myself out of vomiting at the grocery store & take deep breaths. I'm still sick, but not that much. Right now my biggest issue is horrible post-nasal drip. Yuck! Tomorrow I have my ultrasound!!! I will be six weeks & three days pregnant. The time was switched to earlier than originally scheduled which makes it that much more exciting. I love the fact I am pregnant, but I am still kind of in shock. After being on the IUD for just shy of three years - this is a whole different chapter in my life & I'm excited to do it. I just haven't really had the reality hit me yet...but I think it will when I see beanie. Once I know beanie is good, I'll be able to relax & really start to enjoy the baby. :happydance::baby::winkwink:

Yesterday, my oldest turned 7! I can't believe it was seven years ago since I had her. Makes me want to cry! :cry: She is getting so big & it makes me sad. Sometimes I ask her if I can swaddle her in a blanket and rock her (I am just joking) and she will just laugh. For her birthday, we took her to a movie with her brother DS #1 (left DS #2 with my one of my SIL since he is still too young to sit through a movie) & one of her cousins. Picked up pizza afterwords, picked up DS #2, had cake that I made, opened gifts...and than her cousin spent the night & all four kids drove me crazy for the rest of the night :rofl::tease::yipee::hissy::headspin::wohoo::loopy::bunny: <---yeah, all four had energy like that! haha! Below is a picture of Haylie yesterday on her birthday :)  

​
 



Attached Files:







haylie.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mzswizz

Im hoping its not a miscarriage and my bbs are super sore so i dont know whats going on. Pray all is well. Will update you ladies tomorrow.


----------



## Steph32

Patrice- Did you get your bloods yesterday?? What about the u/s?? I hope that the little bit of blood is just irritation from the cervix. Lots of preg women have that, especially after a pap smear or sex. I wouldn't worry about it unless you have cramps and bright red bleeding.

Laura- That's a pretty nice bump! Even if it is just bloat :haha: I get bumps that come and go so I know it's just bloat. I go to the bathroom and poof it's gone :rofl: tmi... I kinda like when I can see a bump even though I know it's not a real bump. Then I get sad when it goes away and I don't feel preggo anymore! When I look back and belly pics I took w/ my first pregnancy it looks like I didn't get much of a bump until 18 or 20 weeks. Hope this time it comes sooner. I am tall and thin though, so that could have something to do with it.

Emma- I'm surprised that the doctor never wanted to do day 21 bloods (or 7 days after O I should say) because that is when you're supposed to look at progesterone. Day 3 tells you nothing... day 3 is mainly for FSH testing. 

Ashley- GL with your u/s tomorrow!! Came fast didn't it? Can't wait to see your pics! And happy birthday to Haylie and Carter... lots of November babies!

AFM, the party went great but it was pretty wild :wacko: so I am so exhausted... :sleep:


----------



## mzswizz

Yes got them done yesterday and i went to urgent care center not my doc. havent checked pad since..pretty scared to.


----------



## lauraemily17

Oh no Patrice. As you've now had some bleeding could you go back to urgent care & now get a scan? I hope it all works out well :hugs: 

Wow lots of birthdays, happy birthday Hayley & Nicholas. I dont want to wish away my baby years but I'm looking forward to have an older child/children as much as a baby! :D


----------



## BabyBob

Hello Ladies, 

I would love some buddies to get me through this journey. We are really hoping for a xmas bfp, i am trying to stay positive this month and have started taking vitamins and eating healthier etc. Also been having sex a lot more this month, so fxd! I think i should O around 26th but periods have been a bit over the place since mc in September. Any advice for the lead up to O, would be great. 

x


----------



## SpudsMama

Welcome BabyBob! It's nice to have more TTC'ers in here :flower: xx


----------



## SLCMommy

Welcome babybob!


----------



## mzswizz

welcome babybob! its nice to have newcomers!

AFM, i got my results back from the urgent care center and the results are........positive! Now im freaking out because im bleeding. So i called up my ob/gyn and told them the situation. They told me to stay off my feet and come in when the bleeding stops so they can do an U/S. And the nurse tried to put my mind at ease saying i should not worry if there is no clots and unbearable cramping. I told her dh and i dtd yesterday and i had mild cramps etc. She said well some women have bleeding after sex and depending on how far along a woman is depends on the amount. Also, she said some women have bleeding like a normal period and end with successful pregnancies. The funny thing is DH was saying the same thing and also me and him noticed that my areolas are getting darker :shock: I cant wait for this bleeding to stop. Im hoping its not another m/c.


----------



## anti

Patrice that is amazing! Congrats!! So happy for you. Please take it easy, relax and put your feet up. Get that scan as soon as you can. Thinking of you. Xxx


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks anti.


----------



## lauraemily17

Yay!! Congratulations Patrice! I knew it would be :D :happydance:

I really hope your bleeding comes to nothing, a friend of mine had bleeding at 6 weeks and is now 26 weeks pregnant and all is well with the baby. Are you still not getting any cramps?

Ashley - have you had your scan yet?

Welcome Babybob - Sorry for your losses :hugs: My top tip would be to drink lots of grapefruit juice and try and eat more alkeline food and less acidic food leading up to and after o to optimise the environment for spermys and fertilised eggy!!


----------



## Steph32

That's great news Patrice!! Although I hope the bleeding stops. Is it more than just the spotting you were having? Did the cramps go away? They say bleeding in the first trimester is so common. I know someone who bled everyday from 6 weeks to about 12 weeks and she was so freaked out, getting an ultrasound every week, but baby was perfectly fine and healthy. So I hope everything is fine, I hope you can get that ultrasound ASAP... and to find out how far along you are!

Welcome BabyBob, you came to a lucky thread! Wishing you lots of :dust:


----------



## mzswizz

yes the bleeding is more than spotting. it seems like a normal period type bleeding and no i dont have any cramps just bleeding so hopefully thats a good sign. And the bleeding needs to stop! I hope it doesnt continue very long. One woman said she had dtd and then she had period like very heavy bleeding and she found out she had bust a blood vessel and she thinks thats what happened to me. I hope thats true.


----------



## SLCMommy

*Hey everyone. I had my scan today. I am measuring at 6 weeks even, (so three days off), although at this point I'm going to keep my ticker the same. I didn't get ANY pictures , seriously...every time they tried the baby hid. No joking! *sigh* Nobody wants a picture of just a uterus LOL.  The heart rate was 108, which she said was normal but with all my children, they were higher. I read lower heart rates are normal but more so means something wrong. Is there a chance for a miscarriage? This ultrasound was done from just an outside free pregnancy center, not from my doctor's office. Should I be concerned about the heart rate & call my doc and see if they can get me in for an ultrasound in a week or so before my first OB appointment or just mention it at my OB appointment on Dec 15th? *


----------



## Steph32

Ashley, I wouldn't worry about it yet, most women don't even get an ultrasound at 6 weeks so it's hard to even judge this early. At 6 weeks the heart is just starting to beat and in some cases doesn't start beating until 6 1/2 weeks. So it's hard to say what's normal for the HR at this time. Honestly, they didn't even GIVE me a heart rate at my 8 week appt... nor did they give me one when I was pregnant with Nicholas. So I wouldnt put too much emphasis on it right now. If you're concerned you can always try to get an u/s with your OB at about 7, 7 1/2 weeks... hopefully they shouldn't have a problem getting you in a tad early? But yeah, I wouldn't really trust a private scan as much, I think that's why it's not really encouraged, here in the US anyway. Please don't worry yourself too much for the time being, you don't need that affecting you and the baby.


----------



## sohatewhy

How long is your cycle??


----------



## mzswizz

after reading this website...i dont feel as worried about the bleeding https://www.babycenter.com/400_bleeding-while-pregnant_890311_48.bc


----------



## Steph32

Can't wait for you to get that u/s Patrice, so we can all be reassured!


----------



## mzswizz

thanks steph


----------



## lauraemily17

It's good that you're feeling positive Patrice, I think when it's not good we know in our hearts, I did. 

Ashley - don't worry over your scan, if you google heart rates I'm sure it's normal, generally that early it's not so much the rate that is important more the fact that there is a heartbeat.


----------



## stuckinoki

Ha. Ha. Ha.

I have nothing to apologize to you for mszwizz. I told you how I felt, to your face. Which is more than you can say for yourself at this point, eh?


----------



## SpudsMama

Hi,

Look I don't know you, but I'd rather you keep whatever argument you have with each other away from this thread. We've got nothing to do with it, and yes we've supported Patrice when she was upset like any friend would, but the other women on here are not involved so leave it be.

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

And the things I have to go through with immature people. Anyways good morning ladies! It looks like the bleeding isnt as heavy anymore which is a good thing. I called my ob/gyn and the nurse asks is there any pain and I say no and she says good :thumbup: So im feeling pretty good. Plus my bbs and nipples still hurt, i now have started feeling nauseous (cant really eat certain things like pizza..hating the smell now) and my areolas are still getting dark.


----------



## mzswizz

Ugh im so sick of this. I got enough on my plate to be dealing with BnB drama! Im just not in the mood already. How can one thing turn my day sour?! But I cant let this ruin my day. The good is going to outweigh the bad and with that being said I am going to move on.

Emma-unfortunately that's the woman from the other thread who's post i showed you ladies and we talked about it and y'all help me feel better.


----------



## anti

Patrice - you've got the upper hand here. Least you're not the saddo that goes onto other people's profiles to see which threads they post on and read through it all just to have yet another moan! If people cant be nice and supportive they shouldn't be here at all. Keep your opinions to yourself if you've got such issues with people! 

Patrice - :hugs: you know we're all here for you.


----------



## mzswizz

thanks anti. Im not even worried about it. People will be people. If you go on that thread you see i finally let my emotions out. She replied but i didnt even bother to read it. I said what i needed to say then deleted the subscription. Y'all could see what i said it doesnt matter. But i hope what i said wasnt very harsh. I just let out everything that i built up inside me about the situation.


----------



## SLCMommy

Stuki- I need to let my voice be heard on this as well. Like Emma, we have enjoyed having Patrice on here. I personally love this thread because it is drama free, as I am sure you also enjoy drama free threads. Whatever you have against Patrice, please leave it out of this thread. You are trying to become a mother, right? What would you tell your child? Keep stalking the person and causing trouble? Absolutely not. This forum is supportive of everyone, regardless if we would make the same choices as the next guy. Whatever you have against Patrice, either keep it on the other forum or just drop it in it's entirety. You are an adult, please start acting like one. Don't bring trouble this way. Thank You :)


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Ashley. I am done with the situation i really dont care i stated my feelings on the other thread so it doesnt even matter no more. Even though it wasnt right what she did on the other thread, i put my post up today and called it quits over there.


----------



## anti

Patrice when are you going to go for a scan??!


----------



## mzswizz

when the bleeding ends which im hoping is soon.


----------



## mzswizz

when the bleeding ends which im hoping is soon.


----------



## SpudsMama

It's ok, me and Stucki PM'd for a while and we're fine. I understand she wanted to defend herself to posts that had been put on here, but it's passed now, honestly. I can't speak for Stucki and Patrice personally, but this thread isn't involved anymore so let's all leave it be :thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah she PM'd too. Its squashed because i have no energy to give for the whole arguing back and forth so moving on.


----------



## Steph32

Stucki- If you are reading this thread, I just want to say one thing before dropping this whole argument. While I understand you wanting to defend yourself-- it's only natural to want to do so-- your post to Patrice (the one she shared with us) was not only unsupportive, but it was just plain cruel. To say that someone is faking it, making up stories, or just looking for attention is hurtful. Is that really what you think people come to BnB to do? Stir up drama? Make up stories? I really feel that Patrice deserves an apology after that post alone. Only then do I think that Patrice and the rest of us would also be more than apologetic for the things we've said.


----------



## Steph32

Sorry girls, I just had to get my word out, since all this drama happened when I was sleeping!


----------



## mzswizz

its okay Steph. Atleast you are up to date :rofl: I just moved on from the whole situation. Speaking of sleep...i need some.


----------



## anti

I hope your bleeding stops soon Patrice - did they say why you cant have a scan while you're still bleeding? I soooo badly want to see your bean! I love looking at new scan pics - Im bored of mine yet and still have ages to wait till my next one - which will be the last NHS one - I might try convince OH that we need to pay for a private 3D scan for February time - just to break up the time a bit. :)


----------



## mzswizz

they dont want to do it now because they dont want to irritate the uterus even more then it already is. So they want to wait for the bleeding to stop to check beanie.


----------



## Steph32

Did the bleeding slow down at least?


----------



## Steph32

On another note, I am 10 weeks today! Double digits baby!


----------



## mzswizz

Yes it did actually. Im not going through pads. I have had 1 pad on so far so its seems to be slowing down so thats good. DH and i had a funny conversation.

Me: We are not going dtd
DH: why
Me: Because you made me bleed
DH: okay fair enough. soooo can we try a different position
Me: did what i say just fly over your head
DH: no just sailed away a little bit
Me: ugh no dtd no bleeding okay
DH: ugh fine okay okay. i will wait and after we are in the clear can we dtd then?
Me: lol ok fine
DH: good lol.

What a conversation with him i tell you :rofl:

Steph-yay im 2 days behind you!!


----------



## Steph32

mzswizz said:


> Yes it did actually. Im not going through pads. I have had 1 pad on so far so its seems to be slowing down so thats good. DH and i had a funny conversation.
> 
> Me: We are not going dtd
> DH: why
> Me: Because you made me bleed
> DH: okay fair enough. soooo can we try a different position
> Me: did what i say just fly over your head
> DH: no just sailed away a little bit
> Me: ugh no dtd no bleeding okay
> DH: ugh fine okay okay. i will wait and after we are in the clear can we dtd then?
> Me: lol ok fine
> DH: good lol.
> 
> What a conversation with him i tell you :rofl:
> 
> Steph-yay im 2 days behind you!!


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Steph32

I make DH wait even though I've had no bleeding!! I'm just so paranoid through this first tri!


----------



## mzswizz

tbh, i was hoping im the type that bleeds for 3 weeks so by the time it stops, im in the 2nd tri :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

is it normal to have this "pressure" feeling because im feeling like that right now and i feel like im going to :sick: any minute now.


----------



## Steph32

I feel pressure too, but down in the uterus. Sometimes when my food doesn't digest I feel full and get the heartburn, and that makes me want to get sick. What you're feeling is prob normal. I think as far as preg symptoms go, anything goes!


----------



## mzswizz

thats where i have the feeling. and i ate food and now i feel sick. I feel full but sick at the same time. I guess Mcdonalds is added to the cant eat list.


----------



## SLCMommy

Not to be TMI, but DH & I just BD.......the last time we did I believe was a week before Halloween...LOL!!!


BTW, Talked to the doctor. They said that 108 is "normal" at the gestation age that baby is at...and that, they were actually lucky to get a heartbeat :) But, my obgyn's nurse said my doctor will most likely order his own ultrasound and have it done the day of my first appt....which is Dec 15 ;) yahooo! I should be ten weeks than, or close too, so baby won't be able to hide on me :)


----------



## Steph32

Great news Ashley! I bet that eases your fears :)


----------



## SLCMommy

TMI TMI TMI...but I've been REALLY gassy...& my farts REALLY stink!!! Is anyone else having a lot of stinky gas?! It's getting to the point where the smells are making me gag, lol.


----------



## Steph32

Ummm YES :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-i've been just like that too :haha: and yay that the hb is normal.

AFM, Its day 4 and the bleeding is still going. Ladies have told me times where their bleeding lasted weeks. I hope i dont be like that. Every day i am getting more and more nauseous :sick: so i know thats a good thing and my bbs and nipples soreness is getting worse too. So i guess stronger signs are good signs.


----------



## mzswizz

Update: Ladies i have good news. Well good half good news :haha: I went to the bathroom just now and when i used it, no blood leaked into the toilet but its still there because its there when i wipe and it looks like its getting lighter like an orangey color :shrug: hopefully that means its going to stop soon. Hoping either by tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## SLCMommy

Patrice -My mother bled throughout her entire pregnancy with my youngest sister. I also personally know a girl who is due to give birth in January to a little boy, but had no idea she was pregnant until she was 17 weeks because she was bleeding too and figured her period was just off. She's a little nervous because she drank (she is 21) throughout her pregnancy but she really can't be blamed since she had no idea. She ended up going to her obgyn and saying "My periods are messed up!" and it was discovered she was actually pregnant. Crazy, huh? When is your first obgyn appointment again?


----------



## mzswizz

At first, they scheduled me for a 12 week scan so it was Dec. 8th but since i had the bleeding, they want to do a scan to make sure everything is okay after the bleeding has stopped. And wow that was crazy. I would've passed out if I heard that I was 17 weeks pregnant :haha: I think I am fine as long as intense pain doesnt follow with it. My symptoms have became stronger so i know thats a good sign also.


----------



## SLCMommy

I know, and she is only 21 and this is her 5th baby. She has three at home, and the one she had (her 4th) two years ago had a chromosome defect and the little girl died not long after her birth. Her OBGYN wanted her to have an abortion after her 21 week ultrasound, but she refused and went to another OBGYN who would let her give birth, and let the child pass away naturally. I say, kudos & bravo so her! She said the hardest thing was to deliver the baby in the L&D unit, and hold her little baby who had died and hear other babies crying throughout the hall...so she asked to be put on a different floor and she was put on the general surgery floor. :cry: Anyways, not long ago she went to her doctor and basically told her doctor her periods are all wacked and they did some physical exams, blood tests, etc... & that's when she found out she is due. I think if that were me...I'd fall over in shock. To find out you are 17 weeks pregnant! :wacko: At least this pregnancy will seem really short for her! :haha: Although I think at her age, having her 4th (living) child, no college education, not married, father is in trouble with the law...I have my own opinions on if she really has any business not using protection, I'm a distant friend (I've babysat for her before) and she lives across the country (I moved). I try not to judge people. I too, was a single mother at one point, although my situation was a little different from hers. Oh well. lol :hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

I totally understand where you are coming from Ashley. Just aas it looked like it was ending..its back :dohh: But not as heavy so thats good.


----------



## SLCMommy

Patrice - Honestly, I don't like the idea of you bleeding. It doesn't make me have warm and fuzzy baby bump feelings at all (not talking about anyone in particular...just overall). I really hope beanie is okay. Hopefully the bleeding will stop so you can call & get in your u/s to check up on beanie. I'm starting to worry...


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-Im right along with you. I call and update and all the nurse tells me is are you having any pains and I say no and she says well its okay. I know she's just putting my mind at ease because she tells me bleeding is normal and this and that but I cant just help but wonder. Last time when i had the m/c, i had brown spotting and then my former ob/gyn said i m/c'd and automatically gave me a d&c so i didnt have a decision on naturally or not. With my new ob/gyn he is concerned and the employees are nice. I know they just want the best and all but i cant help but be worried. I just pray everything is okay.


----------



## SLCMommy

Patrice - Honestly, I think it's time for you to get tough. There is a difference between being rude and putting your foot down. I know PLENTY of woman who had ultrasounds with bleeding. If the bleeding isn't gone by next Monday morning...and i'm not talking about spotting...I am saying ANY bleeding...If I were you i'd call your doctor and say "I need an ultrasound. No, I'm not having any pain but I am bleeding and I am worried" Seriously, otherwise find a different doctor. I'm not trying to be a whiner here but really...I'd stress that you need to be seen :) haha.


----------



## mzswizz

Ok got you :haha: I will do that. If its not gone by Monday i am marching in not calling, not debating, not thinking, not jogging, running or pacing but MARCHING in and telling them i want an u/s. I think then they cant say no because im right there :haha:


----------



## lauraemily17

I appear to have missed loads!! Only a quick post as in bed exhausted but Patrice I agree with Ashley, if anything I think you should go sooner, the bleeding could be from the placenta which although may mean beanie will be fine they also may need to give treatment or at least confine you to bed rest. There's no reason why they can't scan you when bleeding, I had 1 when I was bleeding heavily when I lost blueberry. Really want you & beanie to be ok :hugs:


----------



## SpudsMama

I agree with the girls Patrice. I know an AI girl on here who was bleeding heavily for most of the first tri, she had a hematoma (sp?) which passed eventually. But she was being scanned all the time when she was passing blood :thumbup: xx


----------



## mzswizz

You're right ladies. I need to know whats going on. Well I will go in on Monday because I know they will be closed tomorrow and Friday.


----------



## mzswizz

well ladies i decided to go to the ER and find out whats going on. My gut was telling me to prepare for the worst and well it was right. The u/s showed no hb measuring 9.2. And the twist was not only was there one but i was pregnant with twins! They looked like angels. DH and I cried and talked so i feel much better but just as I found out, they were taken away. They were beautiful and i guess God that the world couldnt hand their beauty. I am trying to be strong and keep the PMA. I am m/c naturally this time around though. Atleast I went pass 5 weeks this time. Im getting further along so thats a good thing right? My mind is a complete mess but I do appreciate the love and support. I will continue being on here and checking in with you ladies butttttttttttt when I get the okay to go......we are trying immediately :rofl: I needed a good laugh right now. R.I.P. to my angels but this is only the beginning of our journey.


----------



## lauraemily17

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I am so so sad for you Patrice :cry: such a heartbreaking outcome, I so hoped it would be good news. :cry: 

We're all here for you. :hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

thanks Laura. My plans this time around....m/c naturally since im already in that process. Once bleeding stops, will go to doc to make sure everything has passed and then start dtd and praying for a sticky bean or two the next time around. And if i need to take any medications, then we are prepared ofr it. We are ready as we'll ever be. Now dh is takign it as serious as I am so thats good. I guess we are the soldiers and we are fighting for a baby or two and we are going to take charge and win! Oh and btw what happened to your tickers?


----------



## lauraemily17

You have such an amazing attitude Patrice. You so deserve your rainbow baby. We were even more determined as well after our losses. Do allow yourself time to heal though, I found TTC again helped but I'd still have bad days. 

I'm on my phone so tickers dont come up, had an urge to check in. DH has just got home so going to have a snuggle & a :cry: for you. It brings back horrible memories & I'm so so sorry you're having to go through this. :hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Laura. I will give my body some time to heal and it was a shock to us to hear twins. Im like whoa whoa whoa did you say twins?! And i think DH passed out a bit when he heard that :haha: I know God will bless us with our rainbow baby or babies some day.


----------



## SLCMommy

Patrice - I'm SO incredibly sorry!!! :( I'm so glad I told you to get in.... I love you!


----------



## Steph32

Oh my gosh, I'm feeling so much for you Patrice you don't even know. I'm shocked and saddened, my heart is breaking for you! I can't believe it-- twins... wow. I am so so sorry you have to go through this. I am glad you got that u/s (I am just logging in to see all your posts right now, but I would have said the same thing, because you were still bleeding to get an u/s ASAP). The one good thing... well there are several... you are m/c naturally, so you don't have to go through another D&C (hopefully) and the wait/recovery time to start ttc again will be much shorter... secondly, the fact that you got to 9.2 weeks, that's amazing, but of course also sad to know that it did happen so recently. I guess the babies passed when you started bleeding. Well, if it's any consolation, if you had gotten the u/s any earlier there really wouldn't have been anything you could have done, it may have just been even more heartbreaking if you did see that the baby was doing okay, then only to have the m/c...

Having gone through the m/c myself when when the baby passed at 9 weeks was horrible, and that is mostly because I had already seen the baby and it was fine at 8 weeks. So I'm kind of glad you didn't have to deal with that kind of heartbreak.

Rest up and feel better. You know they say that you fertility increases in the 3 months after a m/c... and the fact that you conceived twins... whoa! Major fertility indicator!

Love you and will be thinking about you... :hugs:


----------



## anti

Patrice Im so sorry!! thinking of you lots. :hugs: this will happen for you soon. xxx


----------



## SpudsMama

Millions of hugs for you Patrice :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I never really know what to say when this happens, but as the girls have already said, make sure you rest up and let DH look after you! You'll have your rainbow baby in no time, promise :cloud9:


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks ladies I love you all and thanks for being here for me when I have no one to turn to :hugs: Happy Thanksgiving to you all. And yes I am hapyp that I only had to deal with the first u/s being m/c instead of seeing hb and then it happened. I think i would've been worst then I am. I am feeling better today though because DH pampered me as much as possible yesterday so im feeling great about today. Im thinking maybe December (my birth month) conception and September (DH's birth month) birth is meant to be well hopefully it is. Wouldnt that be a great gift for me and him. For all the prego ladies, H&H remaining months!!! Of course, I will be stalking to the end :haha: And twins :shock: i think DH passed out a bit when he heard that. When the bleeding stops, and everything is okay, im going to get my egg quality checked to make sure its in good standing. Trust me when I say this, "We all we have pregnancy tickers, bumps, u/s pics, bump pics and babies in our arms." Im rooting for a 2012 baby. This is the end of the year but only the beginning of our journey. Come on december conception! Hmm im thinking OPKs and temping for next month :haha:


----------



## anti

Patrice you are such a brave strong woman. :hugs: I admire you. You will fall pregnant in December - this might not be the right time to say this - but after m/c you are more fertile than normal - so hoping this will be it for you. I still think your idea of having your eggs checked is a good one though. Just to be sure.


----------



## mzswizz

thanks and DH and I already got this cycle planned out :haha: Bring on a December bfp! Its not over and hopefully the bleeding leaves soon because to be honest, I been missing the dtd moments with DH. Well today I woke up smiling because DH and I woke up this morning to live another day and we are healthy. Just cant wait to wake up to a crying baby :haha: I say that now but i think when it happens im going to be too :sleep: to even wake up :haha:


----------



## Steph32

I agree with Anti about you getting pregnant again son, I've heard of so many women that get pregnant the cycle following the m/c. Almost like you're body is already primed for conception. Just remember that it may take some time to start the new cycle because you still need to get through this m/c fully and have your hcg go back to zero. I take it from the u/s that you had that you still haven't passed the fetuses... so just prepare for that and I hope that it is a fairly smooth process for you. 

I am glad you are staying hopeful and positive and try to have a good Thanksgiving!


----------



## Steph32

"soon"


----------



## SLCMommy

Happy Thanksgiving​ Happy Thanksgiving, everyone! Even if you are not from the USA :winkwink: So, I haven't been able to take my prenatal vitamins because I've been really sick...and honestly, trying to swallow a huge pill just makes me gag & blahh! So, DH went grocery shopping at 5 am (I know...:dohh:) this morning, but came back with GUMMY prenatal vitamins!! Chewing 2 of the gummies equals the amount i'd need, including 800 mcg of folic acid. Because the gummy obviously doesn't taste good... (yuck!) it's coated with sugar!...It still is a much better alternative for me & that makes me happy. I'm about to get my kids bathed and dressed for the holiday turkey dinner soon over at my sister-in-laws, the only problem is....is that I have been so sick today. It's 2 pm here, & i've been in bed all day. I've tried to get up, do some laundry but I just feel really icky. Apart of me thinks my iron is really low...and i'd like to get it checked out BEFORE December 15..lol. (My first OBGYN visit). :shrug: Another issue I am worried about, is that I'm not doing so hot with food at this moment. I can only stand to look at it for a little bit, and so I am worried I am going to vomit all over at the family fest today :sick: Oh well. 

Yours Truly :kiss: ;)


----------



## SLCMommy

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=301425&stc=1&d=1322191586
This is my baby bump. I've been so bloated, it's been miserable. Thanksgiving dinner was so yummy, until I got home and got so sick I vomited it all up :sick:. Turkey, green beans, stuffing, soda, chocolate pie, pumpkin pie, dinner roll and noddles do NOT make a great smoothie combination :nope: And, the picture was taken at 4 pm, I hadn't ate since 11 am, and I didn't eat Thanksgiving Dinner until 6 pm, so I am assuming this is a true bloat picture ;) haha. I talked to my mother, who also had four children and she said she was huge with her 4th, and was fully out of her regular clothes at 9 weeks. When I feel the baby, he/she is on the left bottom side of my pelvic area and it's sticking out in that area & it's hard. That's how I felt with my prior babies too, (although they all implanted in different areas) but it definitely wasn't this fast. lol​
 



Attached Files:







P1080333.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Steph32

Happy Thanksgiving. Ashley, I was right there several weeks ago... I feel like things are just starting to get better although the gagging is still pretty horrible. Once I start gagging, I can't stop and sometimes throw up a little bit. Today I've been nauseous, but it didn't keep me from eating all my turkey, stuffing, potatoes, etc plus 3 pieces of pie! It's funny how I could feel like I want to throw up one minute yet I can still eat like a pig. Of course now I feel sick again after all that food.

About the prenatals, I couldn't take my pills either, pretty much from day one... so I found these chewable ones from the Belly Bar brand and they're not too bad. They just taste like Flinstones vitamins. And I only have to take 2 a day. What are the gummies you are taking? All the ones I found were missing some of the important vitamins, I forget which ones, maybe it was calcium or iron?? I just remember they didn't have everything in them, so I didn't get them. 

If you are low in iron, it would make you feel EXTRA tired, so that could be it. When I was preg with Nicholas, they found I was a bit anemic, but I didn't find out until later. I don't think it's a routine test they do in the first tri, so make sure you ask for it.


----------



## Steph32

Wow what a bump!!! I'm so jealous I don't have a bump yet. You can actually feel where the baby is? Crazy! I have no indication at all...


----------



## Steph32

Kind of worried about being 10 weeks and not having a bump yet!! Is it normal??


----------



## SLCMommy

Steph - I think everyone is normal :) Mind you, this is also my 5th pregnancy (I've had one loss) but given birth to three so I'm just thinking im all lossey goosey and stretched out. You probably have better abs than me. It also depends on where baby implanted, if your baby implanted more so in the back of your uterus...than it might take awhile to feel the hard bump. If baby implanted more in the front part of your uterus, It's probably easier to feel and you can feel it easier. Also, I'm only 4'9" and was like, 103 lbs when I found out I was pregnant...so I am smaller than the average jane. But, I will admit with this pregnancy everything has hit me hard & fast. I wouldn't worry about anything in your pregnancy being abnormal :)


----------



## Steph32

I guess I'm getting a little impatient... I want my bump :haha: Part of it is just reassurance that the baby is still alive and growing.

Btw I told all my family today (it slipped out) so most everyone knows. I'm going to make a formal announcement when we send our Xmas cards which will probably go out mid-December and then follow up by announcing on FB...


----------



## SLCMommy

steph - yayyy ;)


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-lovely bump!!!

Steph-Dont worry you will get your bump soon. My sister starting having an early bump with her recent pregnancy (3rd child).

AFM, Well its looks like the bleeding will stop today thank goodness. I have been passing alot of huge clots for the past 2 days with alot of cramps so im assuming thats my body releasing whats left. Its sad in a way because while it was happening, thats when it became surreal that im actually having a m/c. So Im going to the doc today and seeing if everything is good. If everything is good to go than dh and i will go back to dtd again. Hopefully third time's a charm. Come on December conception!


----------



## lauraemily17

Lovely bump Ashley :D A lot like mine, just wish it was baby not bloat!! I can also feel where Beanie is and have been able to from ver early on, I've actually been able to follow it from my left (confirmed where beanie implanted on scan at 5 weeks) over to the middle and it's now very slowly rising up. It's not sitcking out at all yet but we can both feel it when we poke!!

Steph, don't worry you'll get a bump soon, I kindof wish I didn't have a bloaty bump as it's a side affect of the awful awful constipation I have which is very very uncomfortable!! I told my boss I was pregnant on Monday, couldn't hide it any more as was feeling so sick, he was good about it and is keeping it quiet until I'm ready, I think people are beginning to suss as it's getting harder for me to hide the bloat under my work clothes and buying a differnt style to hide it is almost too obvious! One memeber of staff who knows of my miscarraiges has asked my boss already but he denied it! Apparently I am glowing!?!? Not sure how when I'm feeling so exhausted and sick for most of the day, I think it's the greasy skin!!! :haha: I bet your family were over the moon for you! Other than my SILs our close family know, we're waiting a little long before telling SIL because of her mc just as we found out we were pregnant again. We're not too sure when would be the best time to tell her, I don't want to leave it too close to xmas bu we also want to be as far as possible so hopefully we know beanie's sticking with us forever. What do you ladies think?

Patrice, I really hope you're over the worst now, I am worried that you've not passed the sacs yet, my SIL thought she had because of cramps and big clots but a scan showed she hadn't. The sacs are very different to blood clots. I found it helped a bit with the healing after I passed mine as the worst was done. Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

Laura-I think you should just wait it out and then tell her. I think before Christmas would be good to do it. As long you tell her in a way that you are comfortable and at the same time consoling, i think you should be okay. 

AFM, i went to the doctor and they did a scan today to see if im okay. My doctor asked do i take pretty good care of my body, I said yes why and he was saying well it shows because your body cleans quickly. He think my body absorbed some of the m/c and released the excess so thank God i dont need another D&C because i dont want to go through that again :nope:. But i am in the clear. He told me that I would probably continue bleeding for a few more days as he can see that i still have blood left in there and I didnt know you can see blood on an u/s who knew :shrug: and he told me when DH and I feel ready, we can start trying and I told him i want bloodwork etc done so I can figure out whats going on with my body and he was saying he is a step ahead because he was already going to schedule it for next week :happydance: The bleeding is light now so hopefully it stops more like today rather than a few days :haha: But i must say if i didnt have you ladies, I would've been an emotional wreck. I had my share of laughs and smiles while going through this tough time with you ladies so thanks for that :hugs: Hopefully soon you will hear :bfp: from The Clayton family.


----------



## SLCMommy

Ladies, for the first time, I regretted getting pregnant. Not that I seriously regret it, but I feel SOO extremely icky and I doubt it's going to cease anytime soon. I'm so gassy, so my stomach gets so bloated and it hurts, and than the fart itself makes me literally run for the toilet. I vomited violently last night. ALL I do is sleep. I've been in bed for the last good three days and I'm sick of it. I have in-laws in town, and we all met at a park today and grilled hot dogs, etc... I stayed in the car because the (normally yummy) smell of the grill and just being around tons of food made my stomach go in knots. I don't mean to come off as a whiner, and I don't mean to hurt Emma or Patrice who are not pregnant. I guess I'm just asking for some pitty LOL!! I know, that sounds bad too....but I am in desperation for some relief & i'd give anything for Zofran but I highly doubt my doctor will give it to me, he won't do a darn thing until he sees me next month. Ugh :(


----------



## mzswizz

Its no problem Ashley. And i think you should demand your doctor give you something for the :sick: Because if its getting to the point where you cant manage, i think they need to give you something for it. Or go to the ER and they probably would give you something for it. Hope you feel better :hugs: I have also heard of lollipops and bracelets that suppose to stop the nausea and morning sickness so you can try that too. Well im going to pounce on DH tonight because...the bleeding has stopped and so has the pain thank goodness. December conception is what we are trying for but we shall see. It would be pretty funny if I conceive either next month or in February because if its this month, if its next month then that mean i conceived on my birth month and will give birth in Dh's birth month which is September and if i conceive in February, thats when I had gotten pregnant the last time but it ended in a m/c. But im praying we receive our rainbow baby or babies sooner than later :haha:


----------



## lauraemily17

Sorry you're feeling so rough Ashley, just try and think that it means beanie is nice and healthy!! 

I have to say I kindof feel similar, not that I regret getting pregnant but with my previous losses I should be over the moon to be this far along and having symptoms which hopefully are a sign beanie is doing well but in reality I am hating feeling so rough. It's relentless. I honestly never thoguht it would feel this bad when I first started TTC!! I just keep telling myself it will be worth it in the end and hopefully I'm now on the countdown to feeling better as I near 12 weeks!!

I've got my next scan tomorrow, getting really nercous again, my symptoms are kindof reassuring me but also had some cramps again which always worry me, hopefully it's just my very slow digestive system trying to do it's job!!

Good luck with the BD Patrice, make the most of the increased facility, it seemed to work for me!! Are you going to use OPKs and temp? I would if I was you, just don't tell DH if he's wanting all natural!! That's what one of my friends has resorted to!


----------



## mzswizz

Bleeding has stopped since yesterday :happydance: But no dtd as of yet but its okay. Im just happy the bleeding has ended. Now we can move forward to the next process. Hmm wonder if i can get some fertilTEA if thats what its called. And i was thinking about temping again and maybe OPKs but just not sure about the OPKs yet. Got to find a good OPK company because i dont want to get confused like I was with the Answer brand :haha:


----------



## lauraemily17

I would recommend clearblue fertility monitor but its pricy. Emma gets on well with the clearblue smilies & from what I've read they work in a similar way to the monitor. Anything which tells you rather than having to work it out yourself has got to be better than analsying lines!! Doing that on HPTs is enough!! :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

:rofl: Yeah you're right. Thanks. Does anyone know about the fertility tea?


----------



## lauraemily17

From what I've seen on the net I would steer clear of it, it's got green tea in it which is commonly thought of as an inhibitor of fertility now, it's also got red raspberry leaf which can inhibit implantation & cause uterus contractions causing early miscarriage. Ladies who are overdue drunk it to try & bring on labour!!

If you're looking for natural ways to help fertility then I would recommend you & DH taking Royal jelly & DH taking Maca. Food wise, try & eat lots of alkaline foods especially near to an after o as it creates a more sperm friendly and fertile womb. 

We bough an ebook ok fertility where I learnt all of this & I think it helped along with the progesterone cream.


----------



## mzswizz

Im thinking about just buying the Answer brand OPKs since its daily and its under $20. We can use that for this month, see how that goes and then next month try the clearblue ones.


----------



## SLCMommy

Guys, I just violently vomited up my lunch about 15 times in a row. It was so bad :( It got all in my hair & everything :(

Called the dr on call, he called in a prescription, Zofran.

I was told even the generics here in the USA are very expensive, and my health care doesn't kick in until January 1st (Although, my December 15th appointment will be included since "maternity care" is all in one package) so I have no way to pay for it. Besides just sipping water and eating little meals every few hours, do you ladies have any suggestions for relief? Any certain teas? Please, I'm on the verge of tears and I just don't know what to do.


----------



## SLCMommy

...so, I won't be able to buy the medication. :(


----------



## lauraemily17

The only thing that worked for me was ginger & lemon tea but mine isn't as bad as yours. Plus it only worked for a few weeks now the thought of it makes me feel sick. I've read people on here saying ginger beer gas helped. 

I really feel for you, is there anyway family could help you out with cost? It's different for us in the UK as all prescriptions are a set price of £7.


----------



## SpudsMama

lauraemily17 said:


> It's different for us in the UK as all prescriptions are a set price of £7.

Is it really bad that I never knew that until you just said it? :blush: :rofl:


----------



## Steph32

Ashley- I'm so sorry you are so sick, have you tried going on the first tri board and posting a question there? I'm sure you'd get a lot of different suggestions for remedies. I know there are many women in the same position. Besides the Zofran, was there anything that worked for you in the past? I know you had horrible sickness with some of your other kids so just wondering.

Everyone is different as far as what is gonna work... but my suggestions would be ginger tea or soda, preggie pops (the lavender flavor worked the best for me), always be sucking or chewing on something, I found that I always had to have a sucker or lollipop when I wasn't eating... sometimes just the act of eating (when you find the thing that sounds good to you) is a good distraction to feeling nauseous... Sometimes it's just a matter of distracting yourself from the awful feeling. There are some herbs... like peppermint, dandelion, raspberry leaf, etc that are included in some pregnancy teas, but that can be a tricky thing too cause the taste has to appeal to you.

I'll be thinking/researching to see if there is anything else...


----------



## Steph32

Oh and I remember something about Vitamin B-6... taking an extra supplement, I think like 10-15 mg is supposed to help with nausea.


----------



## mzswizz

Aww ashley i think ginger and preggie pops will work oh and saltine crackers. 

AFM, im going to the doctor this week to get bloodwork so i can find out whats wrong and then get a bfp hopefully.


----------



## SLCMommy

Thanks everyone. I am wondering if I have the flu on top of Morning sickness because Haylie has been vomiting now as well. I've tried the preggy pops drops, but maybe the suckers will help better. The lady at the store said that the suckers didn't taste good as the drops, but I still might give it a shot anyways. 

Thanks all for your advice. I'm wondering if there are any pressure bands that help with this too?


----------



## SLCMommy

Oh, I'm also going to call my pharmacy today and see how much it would be, if it's too hight i'll call Walmart since Walmart is competitive & they might beat the price. If they can't, I can buy generic Zofran, 30 pills for only 22.00 + s&h from a Canadian pharmacy online...which is dirt cheap compared to what America charges. Everything is inflated and "for-profit" in this country. :(


----------



## lauraemily17

Pic will follow later but just wanted to update on scan this morning. Beanie has more then doubled in size & now looks like a baby!! So happy :happydance: :D next scan in 3 weeks at 12 weeks.


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-I heard of pressure bands so they should have them.

Laura-Yay cant wait to see scan pics! So happy for you. You almost at the 12 week mark :happydance:

AFM, dh and i dtd last night :happydance: Calling the doc today to see if i can get in Wednesday or Thursday to start the bloodwork :happydance: I am sooo ready for a rainbow baby or babies.


----------



## SLCMommy

Good news everyone!! So, the doctor did call in the expensive name brand, however, since the pharmacist knows my husband, they are going to give me a generic for only $13! YAY! Hopefully that will help!!


----------



## mzswizz

yay thats great news :happydance:


----------



## SLCMommy

Can I be honest? I'm also on other forums but this is the only forum I've found that everyone is rather close (you know, supportive....if you know what I mean) than any other forum i've been on. Everyone here genuinely cares about everyone...and I really like it. :)


----------



## mzswizz

Same here. I feel like we have a big family on here because we are here for each other no matter what and i love that about this thread. Usually some threads have women that act like they care or they just ignore your posts and only talk to people that they've been talking with for awhile.


----------



## lauraemily17

That's fab news Ashely, hopefully you'll be feeling better soon. I agree, this forum is great for support, you've all been such so great over the past year and it's so nice to be able to confide in you all and know you really care.

Fingers crossed you get your bloodwork this week Patrice and some answers. 

I'm home now so can update the pics of Beanie. I've a got a folder with all beanies pics and comparing them is amazing to see how much she's grown. (I'm getting a pink vibe from these pics!!)
 



Attached Files:







Beanie 1 28.11.11 8w 7d.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 4









Beanie 2 28.11.11 8w 7d.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mzswizz

The pics are amazing. Hopefully I enjoy the wonderful joys of being pregnant soon! Got to get this process started first :haha: And im thinking girl too but we shall see as you progress.


----------



## mzswizz

good news ladies. I am scheduled to go to the doctor on December 8th @ 9:15am. Atleast now we can figure out whats going on once and for all.


----------



## Steph32

Laura- Those are wonderful pics for the 8th week! At my 8 week scan I could barely see but a blob. And it was so much farther away too.

Ashley- Glad you are able to get those pills now. Hopefully that'll do the trick!

Patrice- Hope you get some answers at your dr's appt. Be prepared though, sometimes it can be a long process to find out what's wrong and sometimes you'll never really know. It would have been helpful it you could have saved some tissue from your m/c and have it analyzed. I keep reading though, that most miscarriages that happen between weeks 8-10 are chromosomal abnormalities, like trisomy 18 or 21 (Down's)

AFM, I think I am deciding to cancel my 12 week NT scan. As MUCH as I want to see the baby and do it just to be reassured, for one I don't really want to expose the baby to too many ultrasounds, and secondly, even if the test came back high risk I don't think I would do the amnio or CVS... wouldn't want to risk it... IF for some reason I decided to do an amnio following abnormal results, I don't think I would terminate anyway, unless it was a SERIOUS abnormality which the baby would likely not survive. What do you all think?

And Emma, how are you doing this month?


----------



## Steph32

Btw... I read something that said that too many ultrasounds increases the risk to the baby... although there are not definitive links, the heat from the ultrasound can affect the baby's brain and nervous system development, and I read about connections to autism, speech delays and ADHD. It got me thinking, because with my son I had a lot of ultrasounds (not excessively) and also the 3D/4D one, and he has speech delays and attention issues. Even though I'll never know for sure what caused it, I don't want to risk things this time... am I just being paranoid? I am definitely having the full anatomy scan at 18 weeks, so I feel like I am getting enough ultrasounds already.


----------



## lauraemily17

I sill still have my 12 week scan but not interested in any tests for that purpose. My little sister has special needs though so I could never abort a baby with a disability unless like you say it's serious & life threatening. How are your symptoms now? 

That's great that you have a date Patrice. 

I feel line a very proud Mummy already with a photogenic baby! I'm quite lucky I think in where she implanted as they can always find her really quickly & easily.


----------



## lauraemily17

I've not done a lot of research on it but I always thought it was lots of internal scans as it's closer to the baby. I'm being seen by a professor who runs the recurrent miscarriage clinic & he as standard gives lots more scan for reassurance. Even after 12 weeks I get another at 16 then 20. I would hope he wouldn't do that many if there was a risk. That said if you don't need the reassurance it's better to be safe & have less but for me I really need the reassurance!


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-Thats why im getting bloodwork done and want them to check my egg quality to see if i have any good quality eggs because im thinking that is another reason.

Laura-I know finally. Even though I wish it could've been this week but i will take what i can get.


----------



## SpudsMama

Loving the pics Laura, but I'm still getting :blue: vibes for some reason :haha: 

I hope you feel better soon Ashley, but if Haylie is sick, then it could just be a bad bug :hugs:

Great news on the bloods Patrice, that sticky BFP will be on it's way soon!

Steph, I'm doing great thanks. I've just moved house so been busy with that. We have a new cat now too, Lola, my furbaby :baby: My first donation should be tomorrow (CD11). Trying out SMEP this cycle so fingers crossed!


----------



## mzswizz

Wouldn't it be great if we both get bfps this time around Emma! And yay for the furbaby


----------



## SLCMommy

Laura - Your baby is beautiful!!!! :cloud9::cloud9:

Patrice - GL with your doctors appointment! FX for a Christmas BFP.:thumbup:

Steph - I think the scan would be okay! :) I was told at long as the sonographer just looks at the baby, and not measure the heartbeat, than it's not as bad. It's when they get the focus on the heart is when it can cause problems if it's done too many times. It is a risk, but IMO I don't think it's anything to be scared of. Also, IMO, even if there was a serious complication, I wouldn't suggest, nor want you to terminate the pregnancy. I personally know someone who was in that situation where she was told her baby would die right after birth, and her OBGYN pressured her to terminate to avoid further emotional implications. She did give birth to the child naturally, but was able to give her a proper barrel. But, it won't come to that! Think about a healthy baby! :) :thumbup::baby::thumbup:

AFM, well, I pissed off a large number of woman today. :muaha: Oh well. :shrug: It was on the topic of breastfeeding 4 year olds and I said that IMO that's way too old. :holly: No child should be drinking breast milk or formula in the same time frame they are hopping on the school bus for Kindergarten. I stated it politely, & I did say I wasn't judging, and that to each their own! But, of course since I was the only one who had a different opinion that 80% of the woman, I got hammered. :hissy::gun:(It was online). I was even told I was ignorant. LOL. I'm thinking "so, because I disagree...I'm ignorant?" Ah, well. Women can be harder to manage then men sometimes. Being a lesbian would NOT make life easier... HAHAH :) :finger:

If everyone is being sincere & polite, I don't see why it's necessary to become so defensive. 

Whatever :) lol


----------



## Steph32

I'm not doing the ultrasound. Besides the fact that I don't want to have an unnecessary ultrasound, it just doesn't make sense if I'm not doing further testing (ie amnio or cvs). The small risk of m/c would be just too much for me. So really, what's the point of doing the NT screen? If it comes back high odds, that would just cause more stress that something would be wrong. I've heard of so many times too where the nuchal fold measurement is increased but the baby is totally fine. Sooo... I'm just going to do the first tri blood screen and have that combined with the 2nd tri blood screen to get some sort of ratio. At least that will tell me something, and give me some peace of mind (as long as it comes back ok!) But I know it will.

By the way, I didn't mean to ask what everyone's opinions on termination of pregnancy is... I know that everyone has a personal stance on that decision, so I don't even get into that. I guess I just wanted to know what you guys would do as far as whether to get the NT screen. 

But anyway I'm happy with my decision. Can't wait until 18 weeks to see everything and get the full anatomy scan though!


----------



## Steph32

And can I say.... Eeeek! I am now *11 weeks *and certainly don't feel it!! Belly not getting any bigger... really can't wait until 12 week appt to hear the heartbeat, it's driving me crazy!

Btw, thinking of doing that intelligender test they have at the store... wonder how accurate it is... :shrug:


----------



## Steph32

Also... I've been following this girl's pregnancy blog and it's been very helpful! She updates every week. You guys might want to take a look.
https://www.youtube.com/user/plus1please


----------



## mzswizz

yay on being 11 weeks Steph :happydance: Next week is your last week in the first tri! Wow time is just flying along isnt it.

Ashley-I totally understand what you mean. Women can be sooo hard to manage :haha: Good thing we are not like that :rofl: Well atleast you stated your opinion and just let the women's reactions bother you.


----------



## SLCMommy

Steph - I have been thinking about doing the intelligender test too! I've heard of conflicting reports about it though. You know, if it's worth the money or not. If it's really accurate as they as it is or if it's more of a coin toss. I still might do it just for the fun of it though :) You know, it would make for great entertainment! There is one similar but you can do it starting at 6 weeks and it's a bit cheaper. lol! I'm not sure what it's called though. That's really exciting that you are 11 week already. Seems like time is flying!


----------



## lauraemily17

Woohoo 11 weeks Steph, times flying!! What's the inteligender test? I would love to do something like that as I'm already dying to know what Beanie is!!

Love your pics of Lola Emma and your cute ticker! She's adorable. I've always had a cat but never a kitten, Maybe one day but our cat Millie is only 10 and very healthy so she'll be around for a long time yet and she would not allow a kitten into her kingdom!! We love her to bits. Also YAY form SMEP!! It's gotta be this month for you BFP!! I love your xmas ticker as well plus its counting down nicelt to our next scan!! :haha:

Ashley - Some people just don't get other peoples opinions, don't worry about it. For what it's worth I agree with you!!

I've come down with a horrible cold and feeling pretty sorry for myself :( Went out for dinner with DH but didn't stay out like we normally would, just wanted to put my pjs on and curl up on the sofa!! At least I have tomorrow off work so hopefully a rest and lie in will help me feel better. It sucks not being able to take anything for it! I've been googling and recon I'd be ok with Olbas oil but I can't find ours, typical!!


----------



## mzswizz

im not sure if its the correct one but intelligender is a tube where you pee and it has this type of chemical which can turn either orange or brown and depending on what the color is, it will tell you whether its a girl or a boy. And you can buy it at the store. Also hope you feel better Laura :hugs:

AFM, dh and i dtd yesterday 3 times :shock: And seeing that dh is off tomorrow and thursday, looks like i will be a busy bee :haha: cant wait for the doc next wednesday. Im excited. Atleast this is a step closer to a bfp. Hoping we get a xmas bfp. If cycle stays aruond the normal range, af should be around dec. 24th. so we shall see. Its crunch time now.


----------



## Steph32

Laura- Hope you rest up and feel better! Patrice is right, you just put your pee into this container and depending on what color it turns, it tells you boy or girl. From what I read it says it's 90% accurate!!?? I wonder if it's available in the UK, I don't know, but I'm sure you can get it online... It's not that cheap, I think it's $30. 

Patrice- That would be so awesome and special if you conceived your baby on Xmas!


----------



## Steph32

By the way, I did the "baking soda gender test" for fun, although I know it's just one of the old wives tales... it didn't fizz so that is supposed to mean girl...


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-I know! Im excited. Hopefully it happens. Also, what are you hoping for this pregnancy?


----------



## SLCMommy

Ladies, i've been feeling really achy in my lower groin area. Think it's probably just stretching?


----------



## mzswizz

Most likely thats what it is Ashley


----------



## SLCMommy

TMI, but my bbs are gotten not only sore...but FULL...and not full really as in "bigger" but more so hard...heavy! What in the world could that be? Is that just glands being swollen? Does anyone know? lol!

Also, my left nipple is chapped. LOL...I have NO idea how that happened because my bbs have been tucked away in a bra since they started getting sore. lol


----------



## mzswizz

I think that just means your bbs are preparing for milk. My sister bbs were hard and she said that just means the glands were getting ready for milk.So dont worry about that. And they say when you get pregnant, lotion will become your best friend because your skin becomes drier than normal.


----------



## SLCMommy

Yeah, I'm thinking about buying some lansinoh cream lol


----------



## mzswizz

hopefully it will help.


----------



## Steph32

Yeah I've been so achy in my lower abdomen, lower back and sacrum, and then even just to the left and right side of the sacrum. It's so annoying. I also feel fullness and pressure there too. The bbs are def full, and that's all normal. That's great you have such clear cut symptoms! Well except for the awful sickness, is that getting any better by the way?


----------



## mzswizz

Ladies ladies ladies! I just got another free psychic reading from Inbal and this is what it says...

"Numerology wise if all is ok health wise with both of you you should be able to get pregnant starting your coming birth date and until his next birth date at 2012 with probably a baby boy, the tarot suggested indeed it is possible the time frame for your pregnancy is up to 3 months from now. the tarot were also worrying a bit about your cycle , try to make sure it is balanced and you are ready for it. i wish you good luck."

Now this is freaky because my birthday is coming up soon! Also, my cycles have been crazy and i didnt tell the psychic anything about my cycle and Inbal was spot on. Also I am going to the doc about my cycles etc. So ummm this is really great! My PMA is very high now and this is the best thing to read before I go to bed well after DH and I shower and dtd then go to bed :haha: What do you ladies think? This is so weird that the day DH and I talking about babies etc that I receive this tonight in my email.


----------



## SLCMommy

Patrice - That IS freaky!!! 

AFM, Today was DS #1's 5th birthday :cake:. Him & I went to see "The Muppets" at the movie theater today. He really enjoyed it, but of COURSE he wanted goodies from the concession stand. LOL. I order him a small child popcorn, and myself some nachos and a small soda for us to share. Well, right after I ordered I seriously thought I was going to vomit :sick::sick::sick:. I think it was just all the different theater smells and such. I had to turn around with my back facing the lady as I dry heaved. LOL! Than, as I was standing in line to pay, I made my poor son hold the items because the thought of looking at them just made me wonna hurl. So, we get our seats and such, and the movie is going great. Right in the middle of the movie, my DS #1 is chowing down on his popcorn and the thought of that, plus all the nachos I ate just made me sick. I seriously come up the with idea if I had to vomit, do it in the nacho tray and stick it under the seat and never go back to that theater LOL!! I knew if I brought it out to throw it away it would just make me more sick. But, good news... I never did vomit :thumbup:. Well, as we were leaving, I realized I lost my keys :wacko::dohh:...but thankfully the front desk/ticketing booth had it! :winkwink: LOL... Ugh...I just can't wait until this morning sickness crap is OVER with. I'm really tired of it already. :growlmad:


----------



## SpudsMama

Sounds like an eventful day Ashley! :haha:

The progesterone cream arrived yesterday in the post, thanks Steph! If you PM me your PayPal I'll transfer the postage costs :thumbup:

Bad news for those who don't follow my journal, my donor pulled out :dohh: His wife has left him, so obviously he's not got the time or the right frame of mind to donate. I have a back-up donor who I'm going to email in a minute, so hopefully I can arrange something with him... xx


----------



## lauraemily17

Hi Emma, that's bad news about your donor, he was a good one. :hugs: I'm a great believer in things happening for a reason though so maybe he wasn't going to get you your bfp. Fingers crossed for the other donor. Obviously hoping it's this month for you but if not do you think you'll be ready to get donations from the co parent guy next month? He sounds like he could be ideal.

Happy belated birthday to your son Ashley, ms is a right pain isn't it! I really am counting myself lucky that I've not been sick yet, the overall feeling of nausea is bad enough! I was sat in a small meeting room with about 15 people the other day, we were crammed in and I ended up in the corner, it was an hour & half meeting and I spent most of it feeling sick and having to talk myself out of being sick!! 

Patrice - that's a great reading, hoping it comes true for you, yay for the PMA!

Steph - Have you found your cramps have been worse or more frequent over the past few weeks? Mine seem to have been from the weekend, it was worrying me then but after having the scan on monday and seeing everything is as it should be I've put it down to just being growing pains. I've had more this week as well. I'm wondering if it's because beanie is actually getting a substantial size now at 1 inch+?!

AFM. still got a horrible horrible cold. Usually I'm one to drug up and carry on but only being able to take paractemol occaisionally and olbas oil is not really having the same affect so I've called in sick today. I am really worried being ill is going to make my immune system go into overdrive and attack beanie :( I still think that's what caused at least 1 of my mc. I'm hoping by resting lots it will help me get over it quicker and not put so much of a strain on my body. Wish my next scan was earlier now :(


----------



## SpudsMama

Aw Laura, I hope you feel better soon! Your beanie is definitely a sticky one :hugs: 

I'm not sure about co-parenting guy. At the moment it's not even a done deal yet, it depends on how things go when we meet. For a split second I thought about asking him for this cycle, but I don't want to rush with him. Never TTC with a donor people, stick with your DH's!! :rofl: 

Oh no, Lola has found the cursor on my laptop screen... give her a minute or two of watching it like a hawk and I just know she'll pounce on the computer and knock it off :dohh: :dohh: :dohh: xx


----------



## lauraemily17

Thanks for the advice!! :rofl: You know though seriously, there was a time when I really thought I was going to be single forever and was quite prepared to go down the donor route once I reached 30! 

Lola sounds adorable, Mille gets very jealous of the computer and has a habit of standing in front of the screen and trying to lick my fingers as I type!


----------



## SpudsMama

She's adorable up until "I'm a Celeb" comes on TV. I don't know whether she loves Dec or hates him but every time she sees his face she lunges at the screen :rofl: xx


----------



## lauraemily17

Ha ha ha, sounds like you've got 1 with attitude!! I like that in a cat, Millies got proper attitude, she's so funny! Her favourite thing at the minute is jumping into the sofa where I've been sitting when I go to the loo, she then pretends to be asleep & won't move when I come back!!


----------



## Steph32

Emma- Nice! Glad to hear you got the package. I was just thinking about it, and hoping it wouldn't get stuck in customs. So sorry about your donor though... does that mean this month is out for you, or are you trying to get the back-up for this month? Well. maybe it's all meant to be anyway, and maybe you'll get your bfp with the new donor... and the cream :thumbup: 
I will PM you my email address for paypal.

Ashley- Sounds like a fun (however you want to put it) day at the movies... haha! Funny thing, I've been craving movie theater popcorn AND nachos. I made DH go out to the store just to get me some microwave popcorn... with lots of salt and butter. Hope I'm not making you sick lol... but it doesn't even matter what I eat or crave, I still feel sick after! I would say my MS is getting better, still there but definitely different... now instead of constant nausea I'm gagging A LOT and if I gag too much I throw up. But as long as I try to stop myself from gagging, I don't actually get sick. The other day one of my dogs spewed on the floor, and it normally doesn't bother me, but I had to clean it up and that's when I just couldn't stop the heaving...

Laura- I'm getting two different types of things going on with the cramping... one is the pulling/tugging/pressure/lower back pain that I think comes with the baby just growing (interesting though, because I didn't have it with DS) and then the other is IBS cramps. I don't know if it's certain things that I eat or what, but it mostly happens at night, I'll wake up with the worst cramps as if something I ate just didn't settle with me. No diarrhea though, just straight up constipation and gas. Some days the IBS is just this constant mild cramping all day long... not fun either.

Patrice- Nice reading! Looking good for you :happydance:


----------



## Steph32

Oh gosh, another thing... I've been SUCH a klutz lately!! I've been dropping things, losing things, sometimes I feel like I shouldn't even be driving! Yesterday I was in the grocery store and I had a glass bottle in my hand, somehow managed to slip out of my hand and the glass broke everywhere on the floor, went all over the place! Of course all eyes were on me, it was so embarrassing. The worst part is I didn't have an excuse because I don't look pregnant... so I'm just like "I must be having an off day or something! :haha: At least when I have my bump, I'll have an excuse to be clumsy!


----------



## SpudsMama

Back-up donor is good to go! Donations tomorrow and Monday! xx


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-Hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Laura-Hopefully you can get over your cold quickly!

Emma-Yay :happydance: now you have more donations

Steph-My sister was like that with being clumsy. It got worse with her big bump she was knocking everything over and was like well im pregnant what do you expect :rofl: 

AFM, The freaky thing about my reading is that for one) my birthday is december 28th and i suppose to be going to the doctor Dec. 8th about my cycles etc which is a few days before expected ov but thats if it isnt late. 2nd) DH and i always thought it would be nice to conceive a bfp in my birth month December because we will have a birth in September (DH's birth month). 3rd) within 3 months starting from now...now my 1st m/c was in feb. and i always said it would be just my luck if i conceive in feb again which is the 3rd month from now (coincidence). 4th) every time we talk about kids we say he and him and his and we already got the perfect name picked out for a boy Pierce Elijah that we cant wait to use...so the reading said probably a boy (coincidence)


----------



## SLCMommy

Emma - Glad your back-up donor and you have plans!

Steph - Sorry about the dog vomit. LOL....I giggled and the picture in the head of you having to pick it up.....hehe! Hope that doesn't happen again to you!

Patrice - I like the names you have picked out. I think I'm having a girl, but I could be really wrong, LOL

Laura - I think you caught your cold from me!! (just kidding) I was soo sick with a cold not long ago! Feel better soon!! xxx


----------



## SpudsMama

Steph/Laura - Re the prog cream, how often do I apply it, and how much? Also, do I start from the day of the temp rise (1dpo?) xx


----------



## lauraemily17

I used to wait until cd3 so I knew I had definately ovulated, it can stop ovulation if you haven't. I started by using 2 pea size amounts twice a day as that was the guidelines on a website. Try & time it so it's as evenly spread as poss as it lasts for 13 hours, thighs are my area of choice for applying it but from what I've read anywhere is fine. So excited for you, I'm sure it's going to make a big difference for you.


----------



## lauraemily17

Actually I think it advised 1 pea size amount twice a day as s stating point but it didn't seem very much so I doubled it second month using it.


----------



## lauraemily17

I think I get the same pains re baby Steph but to the front instead. You poor thing cleaning dog sick up, urgh, that should be DHs job now!! It has reminded me of one of the funniest things I've read on a thread where someone suffering badly with ms threw up on her cat!!! Now as a cat lover I really shouldn't find it as funny as I do but I can just imagine the look on Millies face if I did it to her!!!


----------



## lauraemily17

Thanks for the well wishes ladies, feeling a little better today, think the rest is doing me some good. Don't know how you both managed with a cold, ms & kids Steph & Ashley!


----------



## lauraemily17

Small experiment, got a new app so should be able to download pics from my phone, let's see if it works!! 

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/cbfc9e1e.jpg

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/4c60bad2.jpg

Millie taking over the bed!
https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/76fb729a.jpg

My furry baby! 
https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/71e9ee94.jpg

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/2a952df8.jpg

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/27f5d3a5.jpg


----------



## mzswizz

yes we see the pics Laura! She looks like a total diva :rofl: 

Ashley-Thanks. I just love the name Pierce Elijah. Hopefully some day we will be able to use it.


----------



## Steph32

Emma- Mind you, I didn't start using the cream until I found out I was pregnant, so the instructions might be different... but I was told to do 1/2 teaspoon once a day, preferably at night, so it has time to absorb... rub it on on soft skin, such as the inner thighs, stomach, inside of the arms... I have also heard, like Laura said, to start using it after you know for sure you've ovulated and ended the ovulation process.

Laura- Glad you are getting better. Yes, I have had to have A LOT of help from DH with Nicholas, AND the dogs. I couldn't have done it myself, being so sick and tired. Luckily he does a lot of work from home and can be here when I need him. When the dog vomited, he just happened not to be here, so I had to do it. Actually, that whole thing wasn't such a big deal because it really doesn't take much for me to gag... I mean, I could just think about something and it starts up. Cute pics of Millie by the way!!

Sooo.... I am HOPING this is just a coincidence... today I am 11 wks 3 days, and woke up in a cold sweat. I immediately remembered that I was the same exact gestation when I found out about my mmc, where I woke up in drenched in sweat and immediately knew something was wrong, got in to see the Dr, and found out baby had passed. I always attributed the night sweats to my progesterone starting to fall, because I used to get them right before my periods. So I am really hoping that this is not a signal of anything... hopefully I was just cuddling up in the blankets and got overheated?? I'm trying not to worry...


----------



## lauraemily17

Patrice - she really is such a Diva!!

Steph - I've had night sweats for the past 2 nights, I've just put it down to being poorly, could you be coming down with something?


----------



## Steph32

Possibly... I usually don't get night sweats before a cold or flu or anything like that. Usually it is hormonally related. Trying to look on the bright side, maybe I was really cold (it does get really cold in my bedroom at night) and I was trying to snuggle up in the covers and as a result got too warm. Ohhh I hate this. The wait to my 12 week appt is the one of the hardest things ever.


----------



## mzswizz

Laura-I can tell she is just from the pictures :rofl:


----------



## Steph32

So what is a male diva? Divo? My dog Rusty is definitely a divo...


----------



## lauraemily17

She had a look of touch me and you die!! She's as soft as butter though, has never gone for anyone (other than me when I've been playing with her & asking for it!!) 

Have you thought about getting a Doppler Steph? I was set against it as I thought it would cause mr more worry than anything else. Now I'm not so sure & really tempted to get one. How long until your appointment? I'm sure everything will be fine, but I know it's hard to believe that with our history.


----------



## mzswizz

yeah it would be divo and My dog leah is a diva and Booker is a divo :rofl:


----------



## lauraemily17

Love it, how did we all end up with divas/divos?!?! Do you think we've got the sane to look forward to with our children or it's just an animal thing?!?


----------



## Steph32

Actually Laura, I have one. I used it the other day, at first I was worried because I couldn't find the heartbeat, but I realized I was really impatient with it and didn't take a lot of time and move it around slowly, at different angles, etc... I was afraid of keeping it on my belly too long, especially cause I'm not experienced with those things. I COULD try again, but I pretty much decided that I don't want to head down that road again... if I had trouble finding it again, I would be so much more worried and I wouldn't be able to sleep or anything! I've read that many women don't find it yet, even at 11-12 weeks, so I don't even want to stress myself out trying to look for it. So I think it's best to stay away for now! It'll come in handy later, even though I won't be as worried in the 2nd tri.


----------



## Steph32

Ahahaha, my son is def a divo... please... all conditions have to be just perfect, to his liking!


----------



## mzswizz

I think we have to prepare for our kids to be like that also :rofl: My dog Leah is such a diva...she wont lay on the floor she wants you to put her on your lap and spend the whole day rubbing her :rofl: And Booker, he wont go outside if the ground is wet and he always goes to my DH when he wants a haircut :rofl: My dogs are some characters


----------



## Steph32

Before using the doppler, I thought for sure I would find the heartbeat because I am so skinny! I bought it at 8 weeks by the way, and waited 3 weeks before I finally gave in. I thought there was a good chance of finding it at 11... oh well.


----------



## Steph32

Patrice, what kind of dogs do you have? I have both shih-tzus and they are notorious for being high maintenance...


----------



## mzswizz

i have a mini pinscher (leah) and a carin terrier (booker) and i dont know if they are known as high maintenance but they are lol


----------



## lauraemily17

That's exactly whats putting me off getting a doppler, they are not as sensitive as the Drs so a lot harder to find a heartbeat and I know I'd worry if I couldn't. I think you're beanie may have implanted at the back of your uterus as your aches have been more on your back which I'm sure would just make it even harder to find the heartbeat. 

Talk about diva, Millie has just had a proper Diva moment. She's got into a bad habit of running out the front door when one of us gets homes, mostly she comes straight back in when I shout her but sometimes, like when DH got home just now, she's goes off on an adventure, under cars, into other peoples front gardens!! The problem is I can't just leave her out there as she can't find her own way out by herself as the only access to the back is a closed passage between mine and my neighbours house. Its a really small street as well so I always worry a person walking by could spook her and she runs into an on coming car. Anyhow, after DH running around after her with a torch she finally comes in. She then satnds by the back door so she obviously wants some fresh air, I open the back door, she walks away, obviously not, DH comes into the kitchen, she's back at the back door so DH opens it, then she goes out!! I swear she does it just cos she likes having us at her beck and call!! :dohh:


----------



## mzswizz

That sounds like my dogs. They go to whoever shows them affection and if they want something and one of us say no, they go to the next like okay best 1 out of 2 :rofl:

Now whine moment: ok now my friend that i have known since high school has been really strange lately. For some odd reason, ever since we graduated, she has been very competitive with me well by herself because i dont want to compete. Example, i got married at 19 and we bought a house and of course we want kids now. So what does she do? Well she ends up breaking up with her ex and then started dating a new guy and within 2 months hey started living together, then she said oh we are getting married nex year and then oh by the way im pregnant :shock: well i supported her through everything. Of coursr everything didnt go as planned because the bf caught her cheating with her ex and they broke up while she was pregnant. Her son is 4 months old nos and i still had her back. Of course my dh still talks to her ex boyfriend even though they arent together anymore and he asked me whu am i her friend recently. And i said why? And then he said because she always have talked bad about you and said im jealous of her and also she has been competig with me. Now i was shocked when i heard all this but i just put it aside. So me and her have been looking for jobs and i just texted her that the county has scheduled me to take a test for police dispatcher and she has not texted back ever since! Its like when i have good things going for me, she gets pissed and stops talking to me for days. I just dont understand. I thought you suppose to appreciate a good friend who appreciates and supports you throughtout everything and is always there when you need advice etc. Ugh i just dont get it! Sorry for the log rant.


----------



## lauraemily17

I have had friends like that Patrice and chose to distance myself from them. I'm going to sound really cold hearted but I am choosy over my friends, I have a few very very close friends rather than a large circle, I can count them on 2 hands, 2 of them are from school, I found after leaving school I had less and less in common with the group I used to hang around with and didn't feel like a lot genuinely cared about me so over time and we distanced ourselves. (although I'm now friends with most of them all on facebook but that's more out of curiosity rather than to make contact!!)

If her friendship really means a lot to you and you're prepared to work on it then I would sit down with her and have a heart to heart, not neccessarly confront her on what your DH said, she'll be on the defensive then, but talk about how she feels about her life now, what she wants from you as a friend, how you feel about her. Maybe there's some underlying insecurity which makes her jealous and competative.


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Laura. Sometimes i do find myself distancing from her and feeling better. I have talked to her on many occassionsbut i feel like she holds back and just feeds me what she thinks i want to hear but goes around telling everybody else how she feels. We have gotten into man arguments over alot and i just noticed that now our friendship is wearing thin at the moment. She barely texts or calls unless its about jobs and other than that its really no convo. So i guess you cant hold onto something thats not really there. I even talked to DH about it because he asked are we still friends because he noticed i dont really talk to her and been keeping my distance.


----------



## lauraemily17

It sounds like you may have reached the natural end of your friendship Patrice. Although, there are some friends who you may become distant from but can pick up where you left off in the future.

I had that with one of my two best friends who I've known since I was 11. She went through a bad time and although I was there for her to start with she naturally gravitated to another group of friends who were closer to the situation she was in (involved drugs, not class A,I was not at all into drugs) She also had a real hatred for my BF at the time (quite rightly but it took me a while and a bruise to see sense!!) It was hard at the time as I felt I was losing her but deep down I knew we would never loose contact completly and I was right we didn't. We still stayed in touch allthough not always frequently and after a year or 2 (can't believe it was that long) we became close again. We even shared a house together for a year when we were 22 and she was a bridesmaid at my wedding last year.

I think in your heart you'll know whether there is a future even after a break.


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks for the advice. I think we would be the type that no matter how long we didnt talk, we will still pick up where we left off. I just hope for the best for her but i know that her friendship is really putting a strain on me and i just need to distance myself from it.


----------



## SLCMommy

Patrice - I'd drop her like a bad habit. Who needs enemies with friends like that? :)


----------



## mzswizz

:rofl: your comment made me laugh. well dh is home so im plotting to dtd with him tonight :rofl:


----------



## lauraemily17

Urgh bad sickness day today :( sometimes I wish I was just sick as then I might feel a bit better after!! All I want to eat is stodge as well which is then making my constipation really bad. I think 10 weeks is peak for HCG and almost there so really hoping it starts to ease off next week, not too suddenly though as then I'll worry!! :dohh: 

On a plus side I had a full body massage & facial which was a groupon treat from DH months ago, was meant to be used around ovulation but didn't get a chance. Was fantastic, even with the sickness.


----------



## mzswizz

aww hope you feel better Laura and atleast you got a full body massage and facial. Im long overdue for one.


----------



## lauraemily17

Thanks Patrice, perhaps you should make a suggestion as a bday or xmas present from you DH?

Steph - There's a thread on the first tri forum where someone found their babies heatbeat on a doppler by using it internally!! Apparemtly she put a condom on it and the gel inside the condom and it picked up the heartbeat really easily! Perhaps you should give it a try that way??


----------



## lauraemily17

lauraemily17 said:


> Thanks Patrice, perhaps you should make a suggestion as a bday or xmas present from you DH?
> 
> Steph - There's a thread on the first tri forum where someone found their babies heatbeat on a doppler by using it internally!! Apparemtly she put a condom on it and the gel inside the condom and it picked up the heartbeat really easily! Perhaps you should give it a try that way??

Apparently a very full bladder also helps. (can you tell I'm still considering getting one!!)


----------



## mzswizz

Thats a good idea. I will probably ask for that as a bday gift if he doesnt have a trip planned this year.


----------



## SLCMommy

Laura - What is a stodge? Is that how you spell it? haha....

AFM, I've been REALLY sick too... :) ugh.


----------



## lauraemily17

Haha, it must be an english thing, pretty sure I've spelt it right (for a change!)

I guess to sum it up stodge is unhealthy fatty foods, heavily carb based. For example I had a sausage roll, chips & baked beans for dinner after having a fry up for brunch, pure stodge!! I tried to save it with some strawberries however decided they would be better with squirty cream!!! :dohh: I am refusing to weigh myself at the mo as I know it's not going to be good!!


----------



## mzswizz

so thats what stodge is! I was just going to ask was that some kind of chocolate :blush: Well i hope you ladies feel better :hugs:

AFM, i am completely exhausted. From cleaning up to driving around, i have no energy so i dont know if im going to dtd with dh tonight. Hopefully i get a bfp this cycle. If not then cb digi daily ovulation kit here i come!


----------



## lauraemily17

I think I might be crazy but I bought a doppler!! :dohh: Couldn't resist in the end, the thought of being able to hear Beanies heartbeat was just too good not to give it a shot! We're trying to remain practicle and that we prob won't hear anything for another week or 2 but you never know. We bought the one with a probe so I can use it internally if needed.


----------



## mzswizz

well congrats to you Laura. Hopefully you will be able to hear beanie soon! 

AFM, dh and i have been busy bees lately by dtd alot. Which i cant complain about but it is pretty tiring :haha: Hopefully we dtd enough to cover our bases. 4 more days before seeing the doc eeekk excited and im thinking about just purchasing the cb digi daily opk now and just putting it aside just in case i need it for next cycle. But we shall see. My birthday is coming up also so imhappy for that. Excited enough that i put a countdown ticker up for it :rofl:


----------



## SLCMommy

laura- when it comes to food, you are a girl after my own heart! haha


----------



## Steph32

Laura- Oh no, I didn't get here soon enough to dissuade you from getting a doppler! Just kidding. Chances are, you'll be able to find the heartbeat if you're patient enough! Just from my experience, I don't think I'll be giving it another shot for a while. And I was getting flashbacks of being at the dr's office and watching her look of confusion and doom when she was moving that thing around and no sound was coming up. When I was doing it to myself, I started to panic a little bit and just couldn't go on. Let us know when you do use it though, you might even hear something now but I'm sure if you do it around 10, 11 weeks you'll have more success.

As far as food, what you call "stodge" is actually what I've been craving, pretty much through the whole pregnancy. And I usually stay away from junky, fatty and carby foods, but lately it seems to be the only thing that appeals to me. But then I deal with the repercussions of it all later! I used to be one to eat my serving of veggies everyday but that's been hard. And water! So hard to put down, even though I know how important it is. I've never been a soda drinker (or a coffee/caffeine drinker) but been craving that as well. Cherry coke especially! And I just LOVE the smell of coffee, my husband works in the coffee business and has bags of ground coffee and I just sniff it right out of the bag. I get the rush just from smelling it, I don't need to drink it!

Ashley- Have you gotten those Zofran pills yet? Anything else that has been helping for you?

Patrice- Definitely would suggest doing opk's this month and tracking/timing it just right. You never know with the cycle after a m/c when you're going to ovulate!

AFM I know I've been MIA but still feeling crappy... come on, I'm almost 12 weeks! Waiting to feel normal again...


----------



## Steph32

Laura, about using it internally, I don't think the shape of my probe is really conducive to that! What kind of doppler did you get? Mine's a Sonoline B, got it on ebay.


----------



## mzswizz

Well i was going to do the opks but im going to the docs so he might just watch this cycle this time. If we miss this cycle im most definately will do the opks next cycle. Hope all is well with you ladies! :hugs:


----------



## SpudsMama

I hope all of you expectant Mummies are good today :flower:

AFM, I had my third donation this morning and everything was great. No leakage whatsoever and I inseminated nearly six hours ago! My OPK is still negative, I really thought I'd get my smiley this morning but nope. My donor has promised to donate again on the day of the positive OPK, and the next day too, so O-1 and O are both covered which is great news. Hopefully it'll be tomorrow so I can just get this cycle's donations/insems over and done with. I'm feeling so relaxed this time round, it's unreal!! I had that little blip when the first donor pulled out, but since the new guy started this whole thing has just been stress free... Everything is falling into place :cloud9: It's not perfect by any means, I have no EWCM (using pre-seed instead) and my ovulation looks like it might be late again, but as long as I carry on getting the donations that I need and I use the progesterone cream (which has arrived now, thanks Steph!) hopefully the :bfp: will follow :baby:


----------



## mzswizz

hoping everything works out for you Emma!


----------



## mzswizz

Well crazy story to tell. TMI ALERT!!! Im on the computer and dh is playing video games but we are right next to each other. I started to get ready to change clothes and dh saw me start to take off clothes so by the time i reached to the top of the stairs...me and DH dtd along the banister (sorry tmi). Well what a way to start the day :rofl:


----------



## Steph32

Man Patrice, you guys are freaks! :haha: j/k... that sounds fun though... wild an spontaneous stuff like that doesn't happen around here anymore :rofl:

Emma- Everything sounds great! Love the PMA. I hope that both you and Patrice get your :bfp:'s this month!!


----------



## mzswizz

I was shocked that it even happened and i have the battle marks :rofl: I guess DH is in a giving mood :rofl: Hopefully me and Emma can get our bfps so we can finally join you ladies on the pregnancy train


----------



## lauraemily17

:rofl: Patrice, once again, you & your DH really know how to DTD :rofl: my poor DH is feeling very hard done by due to the lack of BD at the mo!!

Steph - I bought the sonoline 1 as well, DH thought it would be the better, the probe does look a little on the large size but I was sure it was the 1 the lady on the thread used internally!! Perhaps I won't be trying it that way!! Can't wait to get it, hoping it should be here by Friday. 

Emma - yay for the donations! :happydance: I really rate the chances if Ibsen just before o rather than on the day of o or after, I don't know why but I've always though it was our pre O BD that fertilized the eggy. Plus with the progesterone cream you are so getting your Xmas bfp!! :D


----------



## mzswizz

dh has been in a good mood since the bleeding stopped. I dont know if i should be happy about it or not :rofl: We have been doing alot to the point where im just like maybe not today or im sleepy not tonight :rofl: But at the rate we're going im hoping we catch the egg and this time its a sticky bean or beans.


----------



## SLCMommy

Patrice- LOL that's funny. The idea of sex to me sends me hurling.

Steph - I got Zofran, but it's not really working :( 

Been super, super sick. Vomited violently a few times today.


----------



## mzswizz

aww ashley :hugs: hope you get better.

Ladies, i dyed my hair not too long ago. It likes a new found freedom and me. 

I went from this


To this


----------



## SpudsMama

It looks like I may have ovulated yesterday! I never had a smiley face, but I remember seeing stupidly dark lines on Sunday, which were a tiny _tiny_ bit lighter yesterday, and now very faint today. I know we're not supposed to bother looking at the lines on the digital tests, but it was blatantly obvious to be fair, and I've had a temp rise today. It all makes sense really, in hindsight. 

In the end my donations were O-6, O-3 and O itself. The O donation wasn't too bad either because I inseminated a couple of hours after taking my temp, so it was still quite early on. I've seen on a documentary (The Great Sperm Race) that the swimmers take approx 14 hours to reach the egg, and the egg lives between 12-24 hours, so hopefully they got there in time!! I also used pre-seed with each donation so they should've been kept healthy for quite a while.

I'm feeling good about this cycle, not too excited, but definitely not bummed out or down in the dumps... xx


----------



## mzswizz

Wow i didnt know it took 14 hours for the sperm to reach the egg. Well i've just learned something new. Hoping you get your bfp this cycle. i have 2 more days before i see the doc but i am hoping that the next time i see him is because im pregnant..wishful thinking :blush:


----------



## SLCMommy

Patrice - You are adorable!!

Emma - FX & baby dust to you!! :)


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Ashley. This is the pic i sent to DH just now. Im thinking he will pounce me when he gets home because I look different :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20111206_102942.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Steph32

You look cute Patrice!

Emma, Fx'd for you! I also saw that documentary, I heard of it and looked everywhere for it, apparently it was very hard to find in the US (and it's called something else) but I found it online. Watched it with DH and we both loved it, it was so interesting.


----------



## Steph32

12 weeks today! My appt is in a few hours. I know she won't be doing an ultrasound, but I am HOPING she will try the doppler today! I need to have some kind of reassurance!


----------



## mzswizz

Steph do you know where i can find the video at? And thanks. Its time for change so im starting to do what i've always wanted to do and not hold back because its been things i have wanted to do but never did it because i was worried what others may think. I feel like its a new me now and i love it.

BTW, Happy 12 weeks and cant wait for your update!


----------



## lauraemily17

Gorgeous pics Patrice. :) I really want to change my hair colour, been putting highlights in for almost 10 years and tempted to go back to my natural hair colour, keep chickening out though!!

I hope you get to hear your beanies heartbeat Steph so you get reassurance and congrats for reaching the 12 week milestone!! :)

Emma - I think you've got it just right this month Emma and have high hopes for your BFP this month. Are you using your progesterone cream now? You may find your temps are a little higher while using it, mine seemed to be.

Ashely - Boo for the pills Zofron not working. Is it something that has to build up in your sytem to work or should it work straight away? At least you are coming to the last few weeks and can start counting down to the 2nd tri rather than up!!

AFM - Beanie has made it to double figures and a quarter of the way through!!! :happydance: :D Only 3 weeks to 13 weeks!! Does the second tri start at week 14 or 13? Was thinking 13 but now thinking prob 14, another week to wait!!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks laura and yay for being 10 weeks now :happydance: 2nd trimester starts at week 14. Just did quick research for you hehe


----------



## lauraemily17

Thank you, 4 weeks to go then!! It seems like a long way way but with xmas just round the corner I know it's going to go quickly!!! (well I hope so!!)


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah its going to fly on by! Next thing you'll know you'll be like yay half way through the 2nd trimester :rofl:


----------



## SLCMommy

emma - I watched that documentary. It really made me think about how hard life is, even from the very beginning LOL... & than I think of myself, and think "oh my gosh, did I really concur that??"...I must of been one heck of a sperm cell!

AFM, *knock on wood*, I'm feeling alright today! I'm really tired, (and I went to bed at a decent time, too) but I am not sick to my stomach today & I'm able to eat!! I'm not 100%, but I feel good enough to function lol! It's just i'm still really tired all the time & i'm still just as sensitive to smells....argh! lol


----------



## SpudsMama

Laura - Yay for getting to double figures! Just think, the next time you say that will be when you're counting down the days to the birth (triple figures to double) :happydance: 

I haven't started the progesterone cream yet, I'm going to wait until ovulation has been confirmed by FF in two days (3dpo). I don't want to apply it, just for me to realise that I haven't actually ovulated yet, and this whole cycle be ruined. I'm going to keep up with the OPK's until then too, just in case that smiley pops up :thumbup: I'm doing this because last cycle I had a temp rise, followed by a positive OPK :wacko:

Good luck with your appt Steph and glad you're feeling better today Ashley :flower: xx


----------



## lauraemily17

That's a good idea re the cream Emma, I used to do that. 

Have my tickers come up in this post. It looks like the mobile site has been updated as I can now see all your tickers & signitures!!


----------



## samji

Need Help TTC After Been Off Depo Injection For 6 Month xx


----------



## mzswizz

laura yay :happydance: now you can see my countdown to birthday ticker :rofl:

samji-welcome! do you temp or anything?


----------



## Steph32

Everything turned out perfect! I ended up having an ultrasound because they couldn't find the heartbeat with the doppler (the most nervewracking 2 minutes of my life). Turned out to be great because I got to see the baby moving and jumping around! Here's a couple pics :cloud9: On the first pic, near the face it looks like a beak, but it's a hand... Maybe I should call my baby tweet bird! :haha:


----------



## Steph32

I meant to type "tweety bird" :winkwink:


----------



## mzswizz

yay now we have u/s pics for you!!! Wow beanie looks energetic in the pics :haha: I have a feeling you're going to be doing alot of running around the house with this one :haha:


----------



## lauraemily17

That I can Patrice, 3 weeks 1 day to go!!! 
I can also see your ovulation chart Emma. I would normally say you I'd yesterday but last months really did throw a spanner in to old temp rise after o theory didn't it!! Interested to see what temp you get tomorrow!!

Welcom Samji - I've got the same question as Patrice.


----------



## mzswizz

i knowwww 3 weeks 1 day..i am sooo excited :happydance: Hopefully i will be celebrating my 22nd birthday with me, DH and our sticky bean..


----------



## Steph32

Patrice, don't say that! I already have one that's CRAZY active, I don't need another! This one needs to be calm, it would only be fair :haha:


----------



## lauraemily17

Hownon earth did I miss your post Steph!!! 

Love the pics of your beautiful baby. I am so pleased & releived for you!! :cloud9:


----------



## Steph32

Thanks Laura :) And happy 10 weeks to you. I can always keep track of how far along you are, cause we're exactly 2 weeks apart. Have you noticed the sickness getting better?

Ashley, glad that you are feeling a bit better. You are 8-9 weeks so that is when hcg stops increasing, that could be helping.


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-You never know..this beanie might just give you a run for your money :haha: Let's hope you get a break and have a calm baby this time around but not too calm.


----------



## SLCMommy

steph - cute, cute beanie!!!

AFM, DH & I decided on names now!! Yay!! We are not telling facebook or family... :x

Boy: Liam Maxwell
Girl: Charlotte Ruby


----------



## SpudsMama

Love your scan pics Steph, you've got one active bubs in there :flower:

Ashley - I love the names :baby:

Temp is exactly the same as yesterday, and had another negative OPK. I've classed Sundays OPK as positive, even though I didn't get my smiley. If I was going on the lines alone it was a definite positive, so I'll just go with that unless I get an actual smiley face in the next few days... xx


----------



## SpudsMama

I've been looking back at my charts, starting from March 2011, and I've noticed that only a couple were showing signs of low progesterone...

March, it started dropping at 14dpo
April, it started dropping at 16dpo
*May, it started dropping at 11dpo*
*June, it started dropping at 10dpo*
*July, it started dropping at 11dpo*
August, it started dropping at 14dpo
September, I didn't temp!
October, it started dropping at 14dpo

I have all of those charts in my siggy if anyone wants to take a look. 

I had my blood taken to check my hormones on the 16th August and progesterone came back low, but my chart for that cycle looked alright in the end :shrug:


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-I love the names!!!!

Emma-Well maybe your progesterone just has it off days FXed for your bfp this cycle :thumbup:

AFM, i cooked a wonderful dinner last night. I cooked cheesy spaghetti with meat pasta sauce, cheesy garlic bread, caesar salad and for dessert fudge! And DH enjoyed it and rewarded me by dtd :rofl:


----------



## SLCMommy

Emma - FX for you! Thanks :)

Patrice - Thanks :) And...next time you make dinner, call me. I'll be right over! haha...That sounds wonderfully delicious. I've been craving speghetti for awhile!


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-:haha: Ok next time i'll give you a ring to let you know. And i have decided to just go to the $tree today and buy around 6-7 opks just to see if im going to ov around cd21-22 which is the normal cds i ov on. If i do get a positive soon..then dh is going to be a trooper and dtd until we catch the egg :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

well ladies i bought the opks and i took one but now i have a dilemma. Ok remember how my opks use to have the blue strip...well i found out that they were the old version :dohh: But good news is they have the new version :happydance: So i have the new version with the green strips. Buuutttt here's the problem, the reading results are now different :dohh: It says that i suppose to start on cd18 if i have a 35 day cycle which i am currently on cd18 so right on time :thumbup: but now the box 

says this..


So now since my results said this within 3 mins


And this within 10 mins.


Does that mean im ovulating now?


----------



## Steph32

Patrice- That's weird. Most opk's telling you it's negative even when you have two lines, if the test line is any lighter than the control. But this one is saying that the presence of only one line is neg, and if you have two at any level of darkness than it's positive? I've never seen that before with any o strips I've used. I don't know what to tell you, other than try another brand and see what it says. BUT... you guys are good with dtd all the time anyway, so I doubt you'll ever NOT catch the egg :rofl:

Emma- Progesterone can be a tricky thing... no matter what comes up on blood tests or what not... also because you have to get it tested on the right day to get a proper diagnosis. In most cases when women are ttc and haven't been successful, doctors here will just put you on progesterone supplements anyway, just to be on the safe side. I never showed that I had a real problem with low progsterone (prob not a cause of my m/c's) but doc wanted to put me on it anyway, and I had no problem with it because I just wanted to be on the safe side. It doesn't hurt anything if you have too much progesterone, you'll just have more symptoms.

Ashley- I love the names. I've always loved Liam... and I have a few friends with daughters named Charlotte and always thought it was cute (I've liked that name since Sex and the City) :haha:

As far as my active baby... yes let's PLEASE hope that I don't have two of them. My son literally does not stop all day long (and it's worse now that he doesn't nap)... he runs around the house, never walks.. doesn't know the meaning of it. Trying to control him when we go out... almost impossible.


----------



## Steph32

Oh and another thing Patrice, on the cycle after I m/c'd (in July) I ovulated sooner and my cycle was shorter. Could be what's happening with you. If you are CD18 that could very well be the case.


----------



## mzswizz

From using opks i am just basing it off of the intensity of the line and not what the instructions say. So just got to wait to see if the line gets darker or lighter tomorrow. Hoping its lighter so i can tell my doc at the appt tomorrow so atleast he could do bloodwork to confirm it :happydance: And you are right..with all the bd we did, we cant miss the egg and it looks like i am ov'ing early :happydance:


----------



## lauraemily17

I would say you're ovulating Patrice so with all your BD you coulod well be in line for a xms BFP! Do you think your doc may do an ultrasound to see how things are internally, you'll definately know if you've ovulated then. You're dinner sounds yummy, I love cheesy garlic bread, I have to have wheat free now though which just isn't the same!!

I really like the name charlotte as well, DH doesn't though. I really like traditional girls names.

Emma - I still think you're progesterone may be off, even if some months it seems to be ok, like Steph said, no harm can come from using the progesterone, so it's worth using either way.

Steph - Maybe another active one isn't such a bad thing, they may tire each other out!!

AFM - Doppler arrived but couldn't find the heartbeat :( I'm disappointed as I was really hoping we'd be lucky and find it early. I'm not worried though, like I though I'd be, it's a lot harder to use than I thought it would be, took me ages to find my own heartbeat!! We're going to leave it and try again at the weekend.

I also really need some advise re our SIL. She had her second miscarriage a week after we found out we were pregnant this time. We decided not to tell her as we knew it would upset her (as it would us) unneccesserily if we had another mc. We've now got to the point were we really need to say something. I don't want to leave it until our next scan as that's a week before xmas and I think she'll need longer to be ok with things. 

We spoke to DH parents last week who seemed to think she'd be fine about it and to leave it as long as possible before telling her, I wasn't so sure as I know how I would feel, it's natural to feel hurt, disappointed and jealous that you're not pregnant, his parents however were quite insistant she wouldn't be. 

Well we only told DH youngest sister today with the plan of also the other afterwards. DH asked her how his other sister may feel about our news and youngest said that they had only been talking last week about the possiblitiy of me being pregnant at xmas and she had said she would be upset. Exactly as I expected as I know I woould be, especially with both of our first due dates coming up in early Jan.

I'm now in a dilemma, I still really think we need to tell her and the youngest agrees as it's going to be really difficult to hide it over Xmas, I it needs to be soon so she has some time to try and get used to the idea. The problem is now that we don't know how to tell her. We were going to give her a call but when I found out about her first pregnancy (a week after my first miscarraige) I was a state, immdieatly burst into hysterical tears, it didn't matter as it was my Mum who told me so my reaction wouldn't hurt anyone. I am now reluctant to phone her incase she feels the same and then put her in an even more awkward position of trying to sound pleased for us. I though perhaps we could send her an email telling her and also explaining why we've told her that way and understanding how she may feel but this might not be very personal. We're also now thinking maybe it would be better coming from her sister as they're very close. There's no good way of telling her but we really can't decide what is the better way. Do you ladies have any advice on what you think would be best?? (Sorry for the essay and probably terrible spelling / punctuation!!)


----------



## Steph32

Yeah I've never seen instructions like that on opk's. Couldn't be more confusing.

By the way, Patrice or Emma-- I have like 7 extra hpt strips (I think 5 are 20miu and 2 are 10miu) if either of you want them. They are very small and light so it would be easy to send.


----------



## Steph32

Oh wow, Laura, that IS a difficult decision and puts yourself in an awkward situation. There is really no way around it, it will be tough for her no matter what. And since you've been there, you know how hard it is to hear baby news from others. I would definitely talk to her yourself, instead of her hearing it from someone else, so you can really have a heart to heart with her... since she needs support right now anyway. You can try to tell her in the most non-intimidating way possible I guess... I know how sometimes when someone announces a pregnancy it can come across as "rubbing it in" even though the person is totally not attempting to do so... and I know you are not at all. You have so much compassion because you've been there, and it would be the greatest thing to let her know that regardless of your situation, you understand what she is going through and are there for her. Take some time to think out what you are going to say, and when you're ready to tell her, go ahead. You don't want to tell her right away (because she's still processing her feelings), nor do you want to wait too long either (because she might hear it from someone else). Good luck :hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-I would love the hpts! I only have 2 digis and DH banned me from buying any more :cry: He just dont know that us women need to poas :rofl:

Laura-Thanks I am hoping we caught the egg this time around. And once i poas tomorrow and have the results, i will talk to my doc about it and see if he can do u/s or bloodwork to confirm. If he does want to do an u/s that'll be the next day after the first appt :happydance: so back to back! And for advice for your SIL. I think since you already know how you would feel just pull her aside and talk to her woman to woman. Tell her you putting her feelings first and thats why you are so afraid to tell her but you want to let her that you are pregnant and just chat away how you wanted to tell her because y'all are so close but didnt because you knew if you were in her shoes how you would feel etc etc and that should ease the situation and hopefully her and she will probably feel better that you cared enough to tell her and at the same time acknowledge her feelings. Hoped i helped.


----------



## Grey Eyes

TTC Sept 2010 said:


> Hi people!!
> 
> I haven't been on here long and wanted to see if there's anyone wanting to be my TTC buddy?? I'm on 2dpo today (25th Jan 2011)...
> 
> Anyone the same or close??
> 
> Can't wait to hear from you!! :happydance:
> 
> Baby dust :) xx

I would love a ttc buddy! Never knew we could have buddies!:winkwink: I had a m/c on NOvember 18th with a suction d and c. Doc told me to start TTC asap- so here I am with a packet of OPK's trying to figure them AND my body out at the same time:wacko: I tested positive for LH peak on the 3rd of Dec, 4th, and again yesterday the 6th....for absolute sure of it on the 4th (my 7 year old was able to confirm:blush:) Anyway--why would this be happening? Could I be getting surges trying to make my body ovulate? I am totally new to OPK's, cm observations, and ovulation tracking-- any advice would be great!! Thanks!:dust::dust::spermy::dust:


----------



## mzswizz

Welcome Grey Eyes! Well you could be getting positives because your hcg levels are still above 5. Do you know where your levels are hcg wise?

AFM, Well ladies no bd for me tonight because dh called me to tell me that he had an accident at work. He said that the janitor mopped and didnt put the wet floor sign down and didnt notice the floor was wet until he fell down 1 flight of stairs :nope: Right now he is heading to a clinic with his manager to see if he fractured or broken anything because he said he is in alot of pain in his back. I hope he is okay.


----------



## Grey Eyes

mzswizz said:


> Welcome Grey Eyes! Well you could be getting positives because your hcg levels are still above 5. Do you know where your levels are hcg wise?
> 
> AFM, Well ladies no bd for me tonight because dh called me to tell me that he had an accident at work. He said that the janitor mopped and didnt put the wet floor sign down and didnt notice the floor was wet until he fell down 1 flight of stairs :nope: Right now he is heading to a clinic with his manager to see if he fractured or broken anything because he said he is in alot of pain in his back. I hope he is okay.

My hcg levels are unknown at this point--they were 8,000 24 days ago, 6,000 22 days ago... so I am assuming that they are 0. My pregnancy test came back negative so...
Sorry to hear about your dh (what does that stand for? I am assuming significant other??) No bd for me either :nope:- mine came down with stomache flu :shrug:. But I let him know he is on borrowed time. :haha: Best of luck! Let's keep trying!:thumbup::dust::spermy:


----------



## SLCMommy

Steph - I never watched that show :) But I love the movie/story Charlotte's web :) 

Laura - I would just tell her, but I would first start off letting her know you know how painful a m/c is, and that you are in her court


----------



## mzswizz

grey eyes-then thats tricky. did the 2nd line on the opk come up immediately on all the opks? and dh stands for dear husband. and looks like he is in a good mood after all and might get some bd in after all :happydance:


----------



## Grey Eyes

The second line came up instantly on the fourth and 6th. Gots me puzzled. All I can do is wait and see. :) btw what does dpo stand for?


----------



## Steph32

Hi Grey Eyes- I know that after my D&C on April 1st, it took a few months for my cycle to regulate. I wasn't keeping track of ovulation because the dr advised me to wait 3 months before ttc again... I was a little impatient, so I waited about 2 1/2, and I got pregnant again but ended in an early m/c not too long after implantation, I believe it was due to my lining not being thick enough yet. So I guess the Dr was right about taking the 3 months off! So anyway, my point being that after a d&c your cycle can do some weird things, and your normal ovulation time can be off a bit. By the way, dpo stands for days past ovulation.

Ashley- Charlotte's Web was my FAVORITE movie growing up! I watch it with Nicholas now and get all nostalgic!

Patrice- So sorry about your DH, I hope that he's okay! Let us know! :hugs:


----------



## Steph32

Patrice, I must have missed your recent post about your DH being in a good mood... glad to hear he's feeling ok!


----------



## Steph32

And PM me your address so I can mail the strips to you!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph- I am sorry to hear about your m/c's...I have had two so far also. Our women's bodies sure can leave us wondering!:wacko: Got pregnant then m/c'd @ about 10 weeks..then 4 weeks later got a positive hcg -- prego with baby girl! My little girl is 7 now. Then crazy no ovulating at all- then finally did and Bang!prego within 2 weeks. My second daughter is now 2. So now that I am ttc it seems impossible. :shrug: Sigh. What are we to do with ourselves??!:haha:


----------



## Steph32

Sorry about your m/c's too. Was this your first and only d&c? I remember feeling so hopeless after having it, and waiting 3 months sounded like forever. I really wanted my son to have a little brother/sister more than anything, and I wasn't getting any younger. Someone once told me it can take up to 6 months to heal after a d&c and to me that sounded like SOOO long. After the first month or so, things started to go by quickly, because I kind of carried on with my life and was focused on getting healthy, both physically and mentally. Well, exactly 6 months after my d&c I conceived and here I am, 12 weeks prego!


----------



## Grey Eyes

12 weeks prego?! Sounds like heaven!:cloud9::thumbup: I am happy for you! :happydance: Yes, I had to have a d&c with my latest m/c on November 18th becasue I was bleeding so bad. But they did not do any scraping just a light suction and told me there was no damage at all...my OBGYN and also the participating surgeon told me to ttc as soon as I felt comfortable. So here I am now snapping my fingers at my hubby and he's all sick. Isn't that the way of life? Once again- soooo happy for you! I got my fingers crossed for an up and coming hopeful too!


----------



## Steph32

That's great that they didn't have to do any scraping. Much quicker recovery. My lining was unfortunately scraped really thin (my surgeon just had to be a bit aggressive, I was like geez!) so I was worried about lasting damage. After m/c #2 I was really afraid that I had scar tissue or something. But I'm glad everything is okay, and I hope that this pregnancy will be smooth sailing! Good luck to you, I'm sure it'll happen faster than you think, if only you can get your hubby to participate! :rofl:


----------



## SLCMommy

Steph - I can't believe you are already 12 weeks!!!!!!! This is amazing!! :)


----------



## SpudsMama

Welcome Grey Eyes :flower:

Laura, I'm agreeing with everyone else and saying it might be best for you to sit down together, alone, and get it all out. After all, you're the one who understands best what she's going through :hugs:

AFM, I got my crosshairs today! :happydance: I'm going to apply the prog cream at 10am and again at 10pm. I remember someone saying that it starts to drop again after 13 hours, so I thought it'd be good to get it on a bit earlier than that? Or is that a bad idea? If it is, then I'll do 9am and 10pm instead... xx


----------



## SpudsMama

Another question :blush:

What dpo do you _stop_ taking the cream? Also, what extra symptoms did you get from using it? I know we're all different, but I'm interested to see what I could be in for :haha: xx


----------



## lauraemily17

As long as it's split evenly I don't think it matters. I put it on at 7am & 9pm. 

Thanks for the advice, we ended up calling youngest sister again who then told us she's decided to day something for us anyway!! She said she was really happy for us & was waiting for our call!! We called and had a really nice chat about everything. I still think she was more upset than she let on but was relieved she was so understanding. Just over a week to wait now until our next scan which fingers crossed if alls good we can then officially announce it to everyone!


----------



## lauraemily17

Stop taking it if AF arrives. The only noticeable symptoms for me were higher temps & sore boobs for most of the 2ww. It can cause mood swings & headaches as well I think but I didn't notice this, or at least no more than usual!!


----------



## mzswizz

Well ladies. DH was fine. We ate dinner, he took some tylenol and then we dtd :haha: I was thinking in my head yay we dtd so right on time buuuttttt this morning we ended up dtd again before he had to go to work :blush: So trust me when i say that was soooooo unexpected :haha: And these are my results from this morning's opk...looks like im 1dpo today :happydance: which is great because my appt is in a hour or so. So i can tell him about it so he can check to confirm :happydance:

Within 3 mins...


Within 10 mins...
Still lighther than yesterday's opk at 10 min mark.


----------



## Steph32

Emma- Yes stop taking it if AF comes, but if you turn out to be pregnant then continue to use it. As far as when to start taking it, I've never heard about the 13 hour thing but I don't think that one hour off is going to make much of a difference. As long as you are pretty consistent day to day. With symptoms you probably won't notice much with the cream (it is more with supps or oral tabs) but you might be a little more tired, increased boob soreness, headache... just kind of increased pms symptoms. And while you are pregnant and taking it, it will increase the preg symptoms.

Laura- Glad you got that all settled with your SIL :)

Patrice- Let us know what your Dr says. Looks like you probably did ovulate but I know those lines can be tricky, and mine would usually get dark-light-dark-light before the real bold one came. So keep using them for a few more days just to make sure it stays light. Got your address, I will mail the strips out to you today or tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Steph and i got 4 more opks left so definately will keep testing. Hopefully the line disappears soon. :thumbup:

Laura-Good thing everything worked out with your SIL. Now the weight is lifted off your shoulders about the situation.

Sorry ladies i had forgot to update you about the doc :dohh: Well the doc appt went good. He told me that everything checked out normal :thumbup: And he told me to use opks and take multivitamins since im trying to get pregnant :happydance: So i told dh and if i dont get pregnant this cycle, then most likely i will by the digi opks :happydance: But im hoping to get pregnant this cycle. I think dh and i had enough bd already :haha: And i should be covered because we dtd this morning before he went to work AND around 10-11pm last night so there's plenty of spermies from today, yesterday, and the days prior to that :happydance: Hopefully we catch the egg. Now all we can do is wait :coffee: But i feel pretty good and so does DH so we shall see. Well seeing that i ov today, that means i should get AF around dec. 21st instead of dec. 24th? Because dec. 21st would be 14 days after ov. But we shall see.


----------



## mzswizz

So i was just a little curious as to what my opk looks like now so i decided to test with an opk just now...feeding my poas addiction :blush:

And my results are...


So seeing that my line is lighter now it looks like i am ov'ing today and i will be 1dpo tomorrow yay :happydance:


----------



## SLCMommy

Patrice - Don't take this the wrong way...but you & your DH are freaks in the sheets! Holy Cow! LOL!! ;)

AFM, Nothing really new. Kids, Dh & I went & picked out at tree today. It's a little lopsided, but every tree needs love :) hahaha...Kids decorated it, so it's pretty ugly though LOL!! I gotta say, that fresh pine smell is amazing! :) I just got back from a bible study too, that I go too every Thursday night. Today, I've felt really achy where the baby is, but not pain... just...achy :( My DH rubbed my back earlier today and since than it really hasn't been sore or hurt, which it good :) My daughter gets baptized on Sunday, both she & I were super excited. It was actually her choice which I thinks makes it that much more special to her. :)


----------



## SLCMommy

ps: vomited today :( blah


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-Wow congrats for your daughter! I remembered when i got baptized, it was my choice and i was in high school. It's an amazing feeling i know. And DH and i still havent put up our xmas tree :dohh: We still have alot of cleaning to do before we can put up the tree and decorate etc so hopefully by next week it will be up. And i blame DH's stamina for us being that way :rofl: He keeps telling me its not him its me letting off these hormones which makes him want to pounce :rofl: I can walk by him and he's like babes its mating season :rofl: Only him i tell you. And hope you feel better :hugs: Dont worry you are almost in the 2nd trimester :thumbup:

AFM, 1dpo today yay :happydance: DH and I just cuddled last night which is okay because im pretty tired and sore between dtd and the pap smear. The pap smear wasnt bad i didnt even feel anything and i guess its because i dtd that morning :blush: But usually i always get this type of sore feeling afterwards so im use to that so no bd last night. I had an alright sleep last night because dh was tossing and turning in pain so i had to check up on him every now and then. His body has been hurting ever since the accident. We are going to setup an appt for him to go to the doc whenever he is off on a monday wednesday or friday. Hope he is ok though. And also I tested this morning with an opk and this is what i got: 

within 3 mins...
So its getting lighter which confirms i have ov'd cd19 :happydance: It took forever for the test line to show up also. It was exactly at 3 mins when the line finally appeared so i know its a negative so im happy.


----------



## mzswizz

Well i tested in the afternoon also and this is what i got
Another positive? How can this be? Also when i wiped i had LOADS of creamy cm i mean the tp was covered in bubbly creamy white cm (sorry tmi :blush: ) What's going on?


----------



## Steph32

Patrice you better keep testing. It is POSSIBLE that it wasn't ovulation before, just like I was saying the line could get dark then light then dark etc before it gets really dark and ovulation is confirmed. The instructions even say that-- during the course of a woman's cycle, the level of lh can vary and can show up at different levels of darkness before it is a real positive. It doesn't start light and gradually get darker, it's often all over the place. Sooo... keep testing. Especially if you're starting to get more cm. You could be gearing up to ovulate.


----------



## Steph32

But I know you don't have a problem with dtd ALL THE TIME :rofl: so with you I'm not worried about when exactly you're ovulating :haha: But I know it's good to know for testing and dating purposes!


----------



## Steph32

ALSO... sometimes your body (esp after m/c) tries to ovulate, and for some reason doesn't happen (you'll get somewhat of an lh surge but process of ovulation is stopped) and then it'll try again, hence another positive test... your body may do this several times before you really do ovulate.


----------



## SLCMommy

I'm 9 weeks!! AHH!! :)


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Steph. What threw me for a loop is that my cervix is hard like the tip of my nose and isnt really that high and the creamy cm is what i get after ov so i went :wacko: for a couple mins...ok maybe a few hours :haha: I dont know if bd will happen tonight seeing that DH has been saying that his body hurts from the accident. So we have been taking a break. I just hope we catch the egg.

Ashley-Yay happy 9 weeks :happydance:


----------



## lauraemily17

My body did exactly that the first month after my first mc, I dont think I did end up ovulating that month. It'd be good to start doing your temps again as that's a good indicator of ovulation.


----------



## lauraemily17

SLCMommy said:


> I'm 9 weeks!! AHH!! :)

Yay! :D


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Laura. I got one more opk so im going to do test tomorrow and see what happens.


----------



## Steph32

Ashley- Wow 9 weeks already!! ANY bit of decrease yet in the nausea??


----------



## SLCMommy

Steph- NO!!!!!!! :( I had to get groceries today, I was doing fine until check out. Ugh, I started gagging...soo embarrassing...


----------



## mzswizz

Well Ashley-Atleast you didnt vomit so thats the good side of things :thumbup:

AFM, will test with an opk later on in the afternoon to see what i get. Now i noticed that i was having sharp pains on and off yesterday and i thought well dh and i wont be dtd so i probably now have a slim chance of conception if i am ov'ing now. Welllll to my surprise around 11pm-12am, we dtd. Well i pretty much dtd because after i was able to get dh's soldiers he fell asleep while i was on top so i just stopped :blush: I didnt even know he was sleep until i heard him snoring :rofl: So yay im still in with a chance. If today's opk comes back negative then would i dont know which one to put as ov day. Im leaning more towards cd19 because cd18 was a MUCH MORE darker positive than cd20 opk but we shall see. What do you ladies think?


----------



## mzswizz

Update: Just took another opk and it was positive :dohh: It was my last test so im just giving up on this opk. If i get pregnant this cycle then yay, if not then i will just buy the cb digi opk next cycle. Starting to feel out this month.


----------



## Steph32

Well you shouldn't feel out, because you've been dtd everyday! So you're doing everything you can to catch the eggy... and don't worry if you miss a few days because remember the spermies can live 3-5 days once they reach the fallopian tubes (sometimes they can hang out there for up to a week-- happened to me on one of the cycles I conceived). All it takes is the EWCM to get the spermies there, once they are there they just hang out waiting for the egg, doesn't matter if you have EWCM. So I think you'll be covered this cycle!


----------



## Steph32

Ashley, sorry it's not letting up. But hopefully the vomiting is less. I'm still gagging quite a lot, and vomit every now and then when I have a bad gagging fit!


----------



## Steph32

By the way Patrice, I love how you attack your DH in his sleep! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Classic.


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Steph. I have come to realize that cm is now drying up which means i have ov'd so that means cd19 must've been ov day :happydance: And I had to get those spermies one way or another :rofl: Atleast he woke up this morning in a great mood thanks to me he was probably thinking it was a dream :rofl:


----------



## lauraemily17

Couldnt resist!!! :D

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/cdb8b5f5.jpg


----------



## mzswizz

aww how adorable!! i love it :haha: Trust me i wouldve did the same thing!! :haha:


----------



## lauraemily17

Thanks Patrice, we're thinking of doing something similar with the next scan & texting it to our friends & showing family on Xmas day! 

On a more somber note, I've just found out the pilot that died in the recent helicopter crash in Vegas is the same pilot who flew us!! He was a really nice guy & feel so sad for his family, he only got married in June. I am also a little spooked, life really is delicate & I feel like I've had a near miss. Silly really as there's 100's of other people who would have flown with him.


----------



## mzswizz

Thats a great idea. And aw man that's sad. Hope is family is doing okay. That's why they said never take life for granted and life is too short so enjoy it while you can. And that i surely believe.


----------



## Steph32

Laura- You literally had me cracking up with that picture! Just because it is SO cute and creative!! That would have been a good idea for our xmas cards, I was looking for a cute idea to "announce" our pregnancy-- even though most people know. I might do that too, and show the pic at Xmas if you don't mind me stealing the idea! What program did you use?

That is VERY sad about the pilot. I didn't hear the story, I've been out all day, but wow that is heartbreaking. Sounds like he was a nice man. And recently married? So sad.


----------



## Steph32

Ugh, just saw the story. He was only 31 :( And a couple celebrating their 25th anniversary... terrible :(

I've always been scared to fly in helicopters and small planes, this is why!


----------



## SLCMommy

laura - LOL...that picture is adorable!


----------



## SLCMommy

ps: AFM, I was taking a bath & projectile vomited IN it. SOOO Gross!

....AND, to make matters even more gross...it was spaghetti lol


----------



## SpudsMama

SLCMommy said:


> ps: AFM, I was taking a bath & projectile vomited IN it. SOOO Gross!
> 
> ....AND, to make matters even more gross...it was spaghetti lol

Ok, ewwww :haha: Hope you're feeling better though!

AFM, 6dpo, had a small dip in temp yesterday and it's shot back up again today! I'm too scared to look too much into it though because I keep thinking that the prog cream could've affected it rather than implantation :wacko: xx


----------



## lauraemily17

I have to day I don't think I'll be going on one again!!

Feel free to steal the idea i actually stole it from someone on here who had something similar on their signiture!! We were going to tell people in our xmas cards but as our scan is on the last day of xmas post it makes it difficult! We thought about sending them a few days before but I'm just too scared to unless we find a good heatbeat on the doppler. Still not been able to find the heartbeat properly, we think we might have found a very faint heartbeat for few seconds perhaps as Beanie passed by the probe. I have definately found the placenta though which I'm really hoping is a good sign.

Ashley - I couldn't help but laugh at that but you poor thing, it really must be horrible. I'd be constantly in tears if my sickness was that bad!! Hopefully the actual being sick will start to pass in the next few weeks and it's a sign of a nice strong healthy beanie.

Emma - That's a good temp increase. I was a little worried with it being around 36.4, your temps are similar to what mine were at 36.5 always made me feel more positive. When are you planning on testing?

Patrice - Have you tried taking your temp yet to see if it's post O? I really think you've caught the eggy this time. The only time I used OPKs my test stick stayed positive for days!! That's why I switched to the monitor!


----------



## lauraemily17

Sorry Steph, forgot to say how I made the picture.

It's actually from 2 different Iphone apps. Xmas booth is the one I used for the xmas bits then an app called lablebox for the beanies first xmas tag.


----------



## Steph32

Thanks Laura. I might try it just for fun and show family at xmas. We already ordered our cards a few days ago, I couldn't really think of a creative way of saying it, other than "Love, (our names) AND... Baby #2 due in June!" Some of our family and friends don't know, so I'm excited to share.

I wouldn't worry about not finding the heartbeat yet. When I went in for my 12 week appt I was so surprised that the doctor couldn't even find it... I just always assumed it was easy to find, but she said that it happens a lot in the office... about 1/2 the time she has to bring out the ultrasound equipment because h/b cannot be heard. She also did say that my uterus was a bit tilted back (I don't know if it's officially retrograde, but tilted back just enough so that the baby is tucked away in there). Could also be why I'm not showing as soon as some women do. BUT, I know how frustrating it is not to get that reassurance... and especially being at the doctor's office waiting to hear that heartbeat and nothing is coming up... even though it's common it still freaked me out. That's a good thing you are hearing the placenta sound though... I heard it too and it did help me feel better.

Emma- Looks like you do typically have a drop around 4-5 dpo, but that is quite an increase in your temps! Don't know if it's the cream that's doing it, it's too early to really know if your temps are a pregnancy or just extra progesterone. What dpo did you decide to start the cream?

Ashley- You poor thing :hugs: No more spaghetti followed by a bath for you! :( I notice that I absolutely cannot 1) lay down or fall asleep after eating or 2) get hot or exert myself after eating or I start heaving. I guess it's all about knowing what the triggers are!


----------



## lauraemily17

OMG I bought myself a maternity bra yesterday thinking if might be a little early but might stop my boobs from hurting so much at night. It is sooooooooo comfortable!!! I didn't realize how uncomfortable I had been until I put it on! I am so going to buy myself some more in the week!!


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-Aww hope you feel better and hope the vomiting will be over soon :hugs:

Laura-No i havent decided to temp yet but i will probably check my temp tomorrow morning. And i believe i caught the egg too. Well pray i did.

Got a question though..im now 3dpo. Yesterday i was getting sharp pains and then if felt like everything in my uterus was contracting :shrug: never felt that before? Anybody else felt that before?

AFM, last night i had to babysit my almost 1 month old niece. DH was in love :blush: She was a pretty good baby i must say. Atleast we got a little insight on when we have kids. Also DH and I dtd twice this morning well 5 hours apart :blush: after we took her back home to my sister this morning. Having a good day so far and I think the bd is to blame :rofl:


----------



## SpudsMama

I started the progesterone cream at 3dpo, so I'm on my third day. I usually get a dip somewhere in the first half of my two week wait, but the next temp just goes back to normal, it doesn't shoot right up like that :shrug: I'm choosing to put it down to the cream, just so I don't get my hopes up too high IYKWIM? Symptoms wise, I've had aching boobs and uterine cramping on/off all day, but more so tonight.

Patrice - No, I've never had that, weird :shrug: Maybe one of the other ladies can suggest something?

Steph - I loved the way you're announcing it to your friends/family... everyone will get a nice surprise :flower:

Laura - You've just described exactly how I felt when I put on a sports bra for the very first time a couple of months ago :rofl: I was always uncomfortable in the bras I was wearing before... it's great isn't it?! :haha: 

Oh and OMG... mint aero hot chocolate is soooooo nice!! Why have I never had this before?!?!?!


----------



## lauraemily17

I want some!!! Other than strawberry milkshake I haven't had any specific cravings just want everything anyone else is eating! DH has resigned himself to always having to have the same lunch as me now! Now you've said aero mint choc I am going to have to go find myself some tomorrow!!


----------



## Steph32

So I was confused about when first tri ends and second tri starts so I looked it up online and found this. Still not just one answer, and still confusing... but just wanted to share this info with you guys anyway (and Laura, I know you had asked about this too)...

The three basic ways to calculate trimesters

There are basically three ways of dividing up a pregnancy into the three trimesters; they are by: Development, Gestation, Conception. They give different dates for when the second trimester begins and for when the third trimester begins. Your health care provider might prefer to use the Development method, while another Midwife or Doctor may use the Gestation method. I am sure they do that just to confuse pregnant women. 

By Development:
This uses actual developmental stages to divide up a pregnancy. From LMP to 12 weeks the embryo develops all the major organs and becomes a fetus. From 12 weeks to 27 weeks the fetus continues developing and reaches viability. From 27 weeks on the fetus finishes development and prepares for delivery. Here the second trimester begins at 12w 0d and the third at 27w 0d.

By Gestation:
With this method you take the 40 weeks of gestation and divide into three equal stages. Here the second trimester begins at 13w 3d and the third at 26w 6d.

By Conception:
This method is where you take the 38 weeks of post conception development, divide by three, into the three equal trimesters. Here the second trimester begins at 14w 5d and the third at 27w 3d.

What is the length of the first, second and third trimesters?
The length of the trimesters is often a source of confusion. The word trimester means 'three months'. Three periods of three months each, gives pregnancy a beginning, a middle and an end period.

These periods match the developmental stages to divide up a pregnancy.

Beginning: From LMP to 12 weeks the embryo develops all the major organs, becomes a fetus, and the placenta takes over control.

Middle: From 12 weeks to 27 weeks the fetus continues developing and reaches viability.

End: From 27 weeks on the fetus finishes development and prepares for delivery.

When does the first trimester end or third trimester begin?
Does it really matter exactly when you are out of the first trimester or start the third trimester? No. When the trimesters start and end depends on who you ask, which book you read or what website you visit. Most health care providers actually talk about your pregnancy in weeks, rather than months or trimesters.


----------



## Steph32

Patrice- About your sharp pains at 3dpo, I can't say that I've experienced exactly that. I've been sore and crampy before from dtd too much around ovulation time though... maybe you pulled a muscle or something? :winkwink:

Emma- What is a mint aero hot chocolate? Is it a British thing? I've been drinking lots of hot chocolate too, sometimes I make my own mocha and add a little decaf coffee. This baby is crazy for coffee, which is just so weird. I'm like a totally different person... baby is taking over my brain!


----------



## Steph32

I would say I'm officially obsessed with smelling coffee. Everytime I walk in the kitchen I have to grab the bag of coffee and sniff it. I feel like a drug addict! :haha: If I could carry it around with me wherever I go, I would :rofl:


----------



## SpudsMama

You don't have aeros in the US?! You poor people, you don't know what you're missing out on! :haha: An aero is a chocolate bar (I like the mint choc flavour) and it's got lots of bubbles inside it. They made a hot chocolate with it too and it's lush! 

7dpo and another temp drop :dohh: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-Thats what I am thinking was the cause for it.

Emma-We have something similar but its with the hershey's kisses and i think the milky way they did that with now but thats about it. And hmm another temp drop..let's see what happens. Maybe THIS could be the implantation dip :thumbup:

AFM, all the pains are gone so thats good. I am 4dpo today and feeling pretty good. I was well rested at 6 this morning so i couldnt fall back to sleep but DH was :sleep: So lucky him. 3 more days before i can try and fight myself from symptom spotting :haha: Oh and thought I would share a pic of my niece that I took while i was babysitting her :cloud9:


----------



## Steph32

Hahaha...When I first read "chocolate bar" I thought it was a place you go to (bar, pub) to get your chocolate fix!! That would be what I need right now :haha:

I looked up those aero bars though and turns out you can get them from amazon, I might just do that!

Awww Patrice, your niece is adorable! :baby: I love when babies stick out their tongues when they sleep.


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Steph and she also smiles in her sleep. I tried to get a picture of it but every time i take out my phone, she stops smiling :haha: And thanks for the ic's. I just got them in the mail today! :hugs:


----------



## Steph32

Yay! Didn't take long at all! Now you're all set :)


----------



## Steph32

I hope though, that if you are preg this cycle that your hcg shows up on the tests this time!!! We need you to be able to see that BFP for yourself!!!


----------



## Steph32

Omg, so I am 13 weeks tomorrow. Crazy. I felt like I was so concentrated on my goal of getting to 12 weeks that I forgot about what to do now and how to feel! I'm glad that I'm out of the 1st tri but then again I feel like I'm starting all over again. Next ultrasound isn't until 18 weeks and I am so anxious already to find out the gender (and also to get the anatomy scan just to know that everything is normal). Hopefully sickness completely goes away soon... not quite there yet, but almost.


----------



## SLCMommy

Sorry i've been MIA.

Caught another HORRIBLE cold :( Coughing, running nose, etc....

My first prenatal is in TWO days & i'm SO excited!!

My back pain went away! :) *knock on wood* Vomiting...not so much :( lol


----------



## lauraemily17

Yay Steph, 13 weeks & in the second tri! I turned 11 weeks today & it's freaked me out, not in a bad way but with everything that happened in the last year I don't think I ever thought I would be able to say "I'm 11 weeks pregnant!" 

Sorry you've got another cold Ashley, you're not having much luck, at least the sickness is better. Mines starting to get a little less often now or isn't lasting as long. 

Afm - I thought work was stressful, ha, it's about to get a whole lot worse after some news I got today. I'm so sick of it, Personal problems aside the last 6 months have been the worst workwise. Last time I felt under this much pressure & stressed was when I worked in sales for RBS. I'm so worried it's going to harm beanie over the next few weeks & theres not a lot anyone can do to take the pressure off. I'm so getting a job in a supermarket after maternity leave!!


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-Yes it came rather quickly. I was like wow thats pretty fast :haha: I was thinking that too..if i get a bfp this month, hopefully it will show so i can finally say yay look i got my bfp. Oh how wonderful that will be. And yay happy 13 weeks :happydance: Time really is flying.

Ashley-Sorry you got another cold. Hope you get better :hugs:

Laura-Happy 11 weeks :happydance: Wow you're almost in the 2nd trimester now. :thumbup: And hopefully the stress doesnt really get to you. Praying that everything eases up so you wont deal with the drama at the job. We want that beanie to stick completely with no worries. If we have to we will hog tie those people up for you :haha:

AFM, 5dpo today. Cant believe it. Time is going by in the tww which is a good thing so i cant complain. On Friday, i will be taking a test for Police Dispatcher so im excited because I did the test before 2 years ago and I passed so i know i will pass again. But im hoping that I get a job in my area because I really dont want to have to drive to Miami every day to work. But cant complain if i do get the job because then i would have a foot in the door county job wise so thats good.


----------



## SpudsMama

Woohoo for second trimester Steph! :happydance:

Sorry about the cold Ashley, only a few more weeks to go and that sickness will be a distant memory :flower:

LOL Laura. Take it from me, working in a supermarket is crap! I barely stuck it out for a week before leaving again :wacko: My step-uncle is a branch manager for HSBC and he hates it. Is it all of the PPI stuff that's affecting work? That's what has got him all stressed out.

AFM, 8dpo today and temp has risen a little bit. I've noticed that I keep getting achey boobs in the evening, but nothing during the day :shrug: Also had some pinching pain around the left hand side of my uterus, really low down... xx


----------



## mzswizz

Emma its sounding good for you and we are only 3dpo different from each other so we are close in cycle again :happydance:


----------



## lauraemily17

Funnily enough Emma, I was a branch manager for RBS, but in my day we were put under immense pressure to sell PPI!! :haha: I was there for almost 9 years through their rise and spectacular fall, the fall was another incredably stressful time, I have never received so much abuse from customers before even though the retail branches had nothing to do with what happened!! 

I am liking your symptoms Emma, I have a good feeling about them, especially the sore boobs, mine only really hurt at night and that's still the case now. On BFN cycles they actually hurt more weirdly!!

Have you got any symptoms Patrice?


----------



## lauraemily17

Forgot to wish you luck for your test on Friday Patrice. I quite fancy that job but it's horrible hours in the UK.


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Laura. Well im 5dpo and not really feeling anything other than on and off bloating and every now and then I get a sharp pain or the "full" feeling but i take it as bloat. Now what i have noticed today is that I AM IN LOVE WITH TACO BELL!!! :haha: I just HAD to have it. SO i went and ordered 2 chicken flatbread sandwiches, 2 cheese rolls AND a chicken quesidilla :blush:


----------



## SLCMommy

Laura - 11 weeks!! Yay!! I know for me, looking at the 12 week mark still seems like FOREVER.

AFM, feeling a little better, but still coughing. I have not vomited today & the nausea while is still here, seems to be a little more on the mellow side today. I've only got a few more Christmas gifts to wrap, but I ran out of wrapping paper so I'll have to go the store & buy some more...for like, THREE more gifts. Urgh lol!


----------



## mzswizz

Well Ashley atleast your ms is starting to calm down and thats good you are feeling better. DH has been so busy that we havent even been xmas shopping yet let alone put up the xmas tree :dohh:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Question ladies....what's the deal with ovulation after a m/c? I am seriously confused by my own body, I got some positives then negatives then positives again...I am wondering if my body was trying to get the egg to release so kept surging LH? Also bd on the night of the 11th...that's enough to give me something to hope for until the next happening! That'd be:witch: , Ovulation, or prego. It;s hard not to get my hopes up! Last time I m/c'd I got pregnant so fast I had no clue when it happened. keeping myfx'd! Once you have an LH surge and positive on opk how long after can I possibly concieve? Aargh!:wacko:


----------



## Grey Eyes

I used to dispatch...it's fun and what I really loved about it is time flies! You are busy all the time, talking on the phone, filling out paperwork, answering patrol and emergency calls--you definately learn to be a multi-tasker!


----------



## mzswizz

i love to multi task as DH complains about it :haha: But hopefully something comes through for me. I start back school in january so it'll be nice to have a little extra money in my pocket.


----------



## Steph32

Ashley- Sorry you have another cold! Hope you get better soon. At least you have your ultrasound to look forward to!!!! :happydance:

Patrice- TACO BELL huh? Sounds familiar... isn't that what you were craving when you were pregnant?! Hmm... :thumbup: And good luck with your job opportunity as a dispatcher. It sounds so interesting! I would love to do something like that, I'm great at multi-tasking! What kind of qualifications do you need? (Not like I'll be working for a while, but I'm always interested in trying out different careers... I tend to not stick to one thing for a while!)

Emma- Symptoms sound encouraging! I know that with the progesterone things can get tricky symptom wise, but fx'd!!!

Laura- Happy 11 weeks! I hope that you are able to stay as stress-free as possible throughout the next few weeks... just gotta make it to Xmas, this time before the holidays is so stressful with everyone trying to wrap up (no pun intended) their work projects and get all their holiday shopping done at the same time. What is RBS and PPI by the way? Sounds like an insurance thing. What industry are you in?

By the way, Laura and Emma, I saw a commercial here for Hershey's aerated chocolate and looks exactly like the Aero bars you were talking about. We finally caught up to you guys. Next time I'm out I'm going to pick one up and try it!

Grey Eyes- I was telling Patrice several posts ago about how that whole LH surge can be tricky during the cycle after a m/c... or even for a few cycles after m/c. A lot of times what will happen is your body gears up to ovulate, giving you a positive or a somewhat positive result, but then for whatever reason it stops the process... then you might get a negative... then your body starts up again, and you'll get another positive, etc etc... so, the only way to know for sure if you ovulated is to keep testing after the positive to make sure that it continues to stay negative after that. Does that make sense?


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> Ashley- Sorry you have another cold! Hope you get better soon. At least you have your ultrasound to look forward to!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Patrice- TACO BELL huh? Sounds familiar... isn't that what you were craving when you were pregnant?! Hmm... :thumbup: And good luck with your job opportunity as a dispatcher. It sounds so interesting! I would love to do something like that, I'm great at multi-tasking! What kind of qualifications do you need? (Not like I'll be working for a while, but I'm always interested in trying out different careers... I tend to not stick to one thing for a while!)
> 
> Emma- Symptoms sound encouraging! I know that with the progesterone things can get tricky symptom wise, but fx'd!!!
> 
> Laura- Happy 11 weeks! I hope that you are able to stay as stress-free as possible throughout the next few weeks... just gotta make it to Xmas, this time before the holidays is so stressful with everyone trying to wrap up (no pun intended) their work projects and get all their holiday shopping done at the same time. What is RBS and PPI by the way? Sounds like an insurance thing. What industry are you in?
> 
> By the way, Laura and Emma, I saw a commercial here for Hershey's aerated chocolate and looks exactly like the Aero bars you were talking about. We finally caught up to you guys. Next time I'm out I'm going to pick one up and try it!
> 
> Grey Eyes- I was telling Patrice several posts ago about how that whole LH surge can be tricky during the cycle after a m/c... or even for a few cycles after m/c. A lot of times what will happen is your body gears up to ovulate, giving you a positive or a somewhat positive result, but then for whatever reason it stops the process... then you might get a negative... then your body starts up again, and you'll get another positive, etc etc... so, the only way to know for sure if you ovulated is to keep testing after the positive to make sure that it continues to stay negative after that. Does that make sense?

Yes, it makes absolute sense! I would have positives then a couple negatives then apos again. :wacko: I am trying to get prego here body! lol! Keeping my fx'd for normal ! :)


----------



## SLCMommy

*TACO BELL!! YUMMY!!!! When I was pregnant with my first child, I seriously CRAVED Taco Bell and tacos ALL the time!! Seriously, sooo yummy!! I love the .89 cents cheese roll ups, LOL*


----------



## SpudsMama

I can't believe I finally get to say this after 15 months of TTC but I just got my :bfp:!!!!!! I tested with a FRER (9dpo) and a faint pink line appeared :cloud9: 

I can barely type at the minute, my hands are shaking so badly :rofl:


----------



## anti

I said on your journal - I'll say again! Congrats!!! Do you have a CB Digi you could you tomorrow morning?! So early to get it as well! So happy for you!


----------



## SpudsMama

I know it's really early :shock: It naturally worries me that it could be a chemical because it's only 9dpo but that line is strong for an early positive! It's easy to see, without squinting. I have a CB digi but I'm going to wait until 12dpo... if I can :blush: I'm going to test again tomorrow (10dpo) with my last FRER, and after that (11dpo) I'll use my CB plus test so I can hopefully see those lines getting even stronger!! xx


----------



## lauraemily17

OMG, I'm am soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo happy for you!!

:happydance: :headspin: :happydance: :headspin: :happydance: :headspin: 

I knew your symptoms sounded good!! I'm sure it's the progesterone cream. Make sure you keep taking it. 

A line is a line Emma & I just know it's all going to work out ok. 

If you do keep testing everyday in the very early few days the lines might not get a lot darker as HCG is still low, so don't worry!! I'd wait to take the digi until saturday and it'll definately say pregnant! :D :D :D :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

Laura-Yes for some reason Taco Bell is the craving i get when im pregnant or tuna fish :shrug: but we shall see what happens this cycle. 

Emma-OOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMGGGGGGGGGGGGG yayayyayayayayay congrats :happydance: I knew you were pregnant this cycle i just knew it. Yay now if only i can get a bfp then we all can be bump buddies :thumbup: Cant wait for the pics!!!!! 

AFM, Good morning. My day was tiring last night. Dinner was great and DH loved it so thats the bright side of everything. We even cuddled and watched tv together :cloud9: Well the food must have won his heart over because i was awakened by DH pouncing on me this morning when he know he had to get up to get ready to go to work :haha: And tbh, i know i ov'd because my sex drive is very low now. At first i just wasnt in the mood and then after awhile i got into it and thats a first for me :blush: Cant believe im 6dpo already. Wow time really does fly when you are having fun :haha:


----------



## SpudsMama

Laura - As long as I keep getting a line every day between now and my AF due date (20th Dec) I'll be happy. Especially if "Pregnant" pops up on the digi on Friday :thumbup: I was originally going to use the digi on Saturday but then I realised that my Mom would be in the house at the same time and I genuinely don't think I'd be able to keep my trap shut :blush: I don't plan on saying anything until I get my scan at 12 weeks. 

I'll definitely keep up with the progesterone cream. I think this has all been a mix of the cream, regular donations and complete and utter relaxation rather than stress. 

Symptoms wise, up until today all I had was tender, aching boobs each night before bed. But as of this morning I've been nauseous when I haven't eaten for more than two hours, sore boobs on/off all day and a dull ache around my right hand side. I wonder if that's where Spud has implanted? I haven't felt a thing on my left hand side :shrug: I think I may have had implantation on 5dpo considering the strength of the line today... xx


----------



## mzswizz

Didnt you have a dip in temp at 5dpo?


----------



## Steph32

:yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:

OMG Emma I'm so happy!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!! Must be the progesterone cream!!!! Keep using it FOR SURE, maybe even up the dose, and better yet if you could see the dr and get suppopsitories that would be even better. We want this to be a sticky bean!!!!!!! Keep testing I'm sure that line will get darker!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## SpudsMama

Thanks Steph, and yes Patrice, I had a drop in temp at 5dpo so I definitely think that was implantation if I'm honest. I'm terrified of temping and testing tomorrow now! I'm scared that the FRER was faulty, that it was just a weird mess up. I can't get my head around this!! :wacko: I've never been happier though :cloud9:

Patrice, it's definitely your turn next! xx


----------



## mzswizz

Im assuming that was when you had implantation. And im praying im next.


----------



## lauraemily17

I would definately say spud implanted on the right. All my pains were on the left and my first scan showed beanie implanted on the left! I don't get as many stretching pains now but I have learnt to distinguish them when I do and not panic! Now I feel them higher at the top of my uterus which I can feel is moving further and further above the pubic bone, it's not sticking out though yet, it is amazing to feel it in different places as the uterus grows and moves!! Do you think you'll manage to keep it a secret from your Mum until 12 weeks? We kept it a secret for a week from our parents this time and it killed me!! 

Patrice - you so have to be next. Got fingers, toes, arms, legs, everything crossed for you!!!


----------



## Steph32

For all my pregnancies I always had to tell my mom right away. She was the only one that knew so early though. Then my sister would always be next, a few weeks later. Your mom knows you are ttc right? Are you close to her? I can imagine it would be hard not to tell her. You'll probably need someone to share it with before the 12 weeks mark! And God forbid, if anything happened, I'm sure she'd be there for you and support you. I felt comfortable telling my mom because I knew that if something happened, I would tell her anyway.

Gosh I am just ecstatic for you! I can't believe it. I didn't think you'd be testing this early so when I woke up and checked the forum it was such a surprise! Oh and by the way, FRER's are never faulty! You can always trust those!


----------



## lauraemily17

I was the same Steph, totally thrown by the early test but I think you may have known subconsciously Emma. 

Guess what??!! I found Beanie on the doppler!!!!!!! :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: I found the heartbeat really easily right near the placenta, which has moved from last week!! Managed to get a quick video recorded before Beanie swan away!! I was then trying to follow him, got him briefly a few other times, but in different places at different angles!! I am so in love!! :D


----------



## lauraemily17

This may not work but going to have a go at posting the video. Would love your opinion that it is beanie, ignore the numbers on the screen I dont think I could get the heartbeat good enough for it. 

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/a4bfe147.mp4


----------



## Steph32

Yay, I'm so glad you found the heartbeat!!! Did you post the video? I don't see anything. 

I would love to try the doppler again, but too scared :shrug:


----------



## SLCMommy

*EMMA!!!! Congratulations on your BFP!!!! I am so happy for you!!! Now...can I welcome you to the morning sickness club!?  Haha...just kidding!!!*


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:
> 
> OMG Emma I'm so happy!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!! Must be the progesterone cream!!!! Keep using it FOR SURE, maybe even up the dose, and better yet if you could see the dr and get suppopsitories that would be even better. We want this to be a sticky bean!!!!!!! Keep testing I'm sure that line will get darker!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Wow, does this creme really work? I am scared to try it.


----------



## Grey Eyes

mzswizz said:


> Im assuming that was when you had implantation. And im praying im next.

Soon I am sure! Keep your fx'd!


----------



## SpudsMama

Thanks girls!

Ashley - I felt a _little_ bit nauseous yesterday, but wow has it hit me today! I woke up with it at 6am and puked a little in my mouth earlier when I walked into the kitchen (sorry! :blush:). It goes away if I eat or drink a glass of water. I'm not even 4 bloody weeks yet! :dohh: :haha: Sore boobs too, but they're not so bad. They might be a side effect of the progesterone cream though. 

Funnily enough, I never intended to test until AF was due which is Tuesday. I just woke up wanting to POAS :shrug: I did it again today too (when the nausea woke me up at 6am) with a Clearblue Plus test which came out positive. It's still an obvious line, but I can't get the camera to pick it up. I have no flash or zoom on it, so picking up a light blue line on a white background is impossible until it starts to get a bit darker. I'm going to use my last FRER tomorrow, and try to wait until Monday to use my digi. None of my family know that I'm TTC and I really don't want to tell any of them yet. I plan on telling two close friends after my AF due date has been and gone though. One is a single mum and the other has a toddler and is pregnant with her second so I know they'll understand where I'm coming from on a few things :thumbup: 

Laura - Woop! for hearing Beanie on the doppler!! :happydance: 

Ooops, essay alert :dohh: xx


----------



## lauraemily17

Yay for another bfp!! My nausea started really early before 4 weeks but it was easy to get rid of like you are by eating or drinking, it gradually gets worse over the weeks!! 

Steph - I tried to post it but it didn't work. DH is going to try for me at some point. Definately give it a go Steph, it's amazing to be able to do it yourself!! Your beanie will be loads bigger now so it might be easier!


----------



## SpudsMama

The nausea has gone away now. Maybe it'll be typical "morning" sickness and only last for a few hours first thing? Wishful thinking... :haha: 

I've just told my single mum friend about Spud and we're "bonding" over conceiving our babies through condom mishaps... yeah, I don't feel guilty at all :rofl: I only plan on telling one or two people about the donor situation, the rest are being fed your typical "lovely surprise" story :blush: 

I already have a doppler, one that you strap around your abdomen and plug the earphones into. Obviously I can't use it yet, his heart hasn't even started beating yet, but I can't wait to try it! xx


----------



## mzswizz

Yay for you Laura for finding the heartbeat!

Emma-Yay for another positive test so happy for you.

How are all you other ladies doing?

AFM, I have finally reached the halfway mark :happydance: 7dpo today and woke up with a migraine. Slowly but surely its getting better though. This morning was pretty weird though because DH asked me "have you been feeling DIFFERENT?" im like no not really other than tired, wanted taco bell and now i have a migraine. And then he said "hmm" :shrug: Im thinking he is thinking that this is our month this month but he dont want to say nothing to me because he wants me to not symptom spot :haha: I made it this far without symptom spotting so i think i can manage. 4 more days before I start the poas marathon :haha: And tomorrow is my nephew's 1 yr birthday also its the same day i take the test for police dispatcher. So going to be busy tomorrow.


----------



## SpudsMama

10dpo. 3pm. Must be 5th or 6th urine of the day. Digi test. "Pregnant 1-2". HOW?!?! There must be a troop of babies in there to get that result this early!! I bought another one today, so I'm going to use the last digi when I hit 6 weeks so I can see the 3+ instead.

I have a pic, but apologies for the crappy quality. You can still make out the result though so it'll do:


----------



## mzswizz

Once again congratualtions. And doesnt 1-2 means you ov'd 1-2 weeks ago? Because if so..would that make it accurate seeing you're 3 weeks and you ov'd around a week or two ago?


----------



## mzswizz

Once again congratualtions :happydance:. And doesnt 1-2 means you ov'd 1-2 weeks ago? Because if so..would that make it accurate seeing you're 3 weeks and you ov'd around a week or two ago?


----------



## Steph32

Emma- I'm not sure what 1-2 means, but I think it is 4-5 weeks right? It's possible you have a really high hcg level... if I had tested with one of those clearblue digitals I'm sure it would have been similar because my hcg was REALLY high early on. I was thinking twins or something, but usually it can indicate a very strong, healthy baby! High hcg can also indicate girl ;)

Patrice- Looking forward to your testing time! I have a good feeling about it!


----------



## Steph32

Oh and the high hcg could also explain the morning sickness happening already... and with the progesterone too... bam! Lucky you ;)


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Steph. Im feeling pretty good especially since DH randomly asked how i been feeling so thats new. Cant wait to join you ladies on the pregnancy train. Now im the only one left in the group who has to catch up :haha:

Emma-I read on the clearblue website that 1-2 means you are 3-4 weeks pregnant :happydance:


----------



## SpudsMama

Patrice, this time a couple of weeks ago I was convinced that I had all of the catching up to do and look what's happened now :haha: You're definitely in for your sticky :bfp: :thumbup:

Oh yeah Steph, lucky me eh? :haha: I don't think I've ever enjoyed feeling awful before... weird! I felt sick to my stomach this morning, then I was fine up until 3-4pm and ever since I've been on a downward spiral. I don't feel nauseous but I'm exhausted and wanted to crawl under a rock when family visited earlier :roll: 

Don't you have Clearblue Digitals in the States? xx


----------



## mzswizz

Cant wait for my sticky bean! While i was heading up the stairs, i caught a quick pain and my bbs have been hurting me but only on the sides im thinking maybe its because of the bra i had on a couple days ago..it was uncomfortable :shrug: Im praying that the pain was because it was implantation but cant help to wish ehh :blush: We just have to see now and we have the clearblue digis in the u.s. but its the ones that says pregnant or not pregnant. We dont have the conception indicator one unfortunately.


----------



## Steph32

Just kidding Emma :haha: You ARE lucky and consider the awful sickness and exhaustion a blessing because it probably means you have one healthy, sticky beanie in there (or 2 :wink wink:)

We don't have the clearblue conception indicator tests here.... just the regular digital that tells you pregnant or not. I don't know why certain things just don't make it here, it would be very popular too!


----------



## SLCMommy

Hey Everyone! So today I had my first OBGYN appointment! My doctor is a FABULOUS guy! You can tell he became a doctor for all the RIGHT reasons. He listened to me, he was kind, he was interested in me & my husband and I could tell he really cared about me. As far as my cold goes, he said he'd prefer for me to stick to Tylenol & natural things, but I could tell he felt really bad about my vomiting. He prescribed me a different kind of medicine since Zofran really hasn't worked for me. He said if this doesn't work, next time I see him he will prescribe me something else, or if it really doesn't work and I'm not getting any relief, to call him anytime Monday to Friday during office hours and let him know. He did the ultrasound HIMSELF which was fantastic! I've never had that before. I'm measuring great! :thumbup: Baby's heart rate was 157.9, and even though I am due July 13th, he said since I'm a planned c-section already (due to past medical history) the baby will be born the week before (39th week), so now I know i'll be celebrating Independence Day (an American holiday) in the hospital with my baby...but that's okay!! The doctor was so nice! Before he walked out of the room he goes "You both have a very merry Christmas!" My 2nd appointment is for January 19th!


----------



## SLCMommy

attachmentid=312438&stc=1&d=1323990119[/url]​:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







2011-12-15 14.28.40.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 107


----------



## mzswizz

thats great news Ashley! lovely pic i might add. sounds like all is well for you :thumbup:


----------



## Steph32

Yay Ashley! I love that you saw the baby moving around, it makes it so much more real doesn't it? You got a lot out of that appt! My doc didn't tell me where in my uterus baby is (would I be able to tell from the picture?) and I didn't get a heartrate either. But I never remember getting all that information anyway with my first. That's so great that you have a good connection with your doctor. So important!


----------



## SpudsMama

Love the pic Ashley! :happydance: Will you have your next at 12 weeks? 

When's your next scan Laura? I can't remember if you've already said or not... 

AFM:



I used the FRER this morning and it's loads darker than it was at 9dpo (11dpo today) so I'm happy that levels are rising. My camera still doesn't pick it up that well so I've edited it (negative effect) so you can see it better. The digi was from yesterday. Oh, and temp has shot right up! :happydance: xx


----------



## SLCMommy

Emma - No, my next scan from the doctor will be around 20 weeks. I've never had two early scans, and I'm guessing it's because i've never had a miscarriage. Where I am from, and even to where I moved, unless there is past medical history issues of miscarriages, you normally don't get two early scans unless medically needed. If I can convince DH to buy me a scan at a 4D ultrasound studio after the new year, I might get lucky. lol But he probably won't want to spend the money since I'll be getting my 20 week scan sometime in Feb.

AFM, something is wrong with me, ladies. I can't do smells. And, when I say I can't do smells....it's a laundry list of things. Like, last night before I left for my bible study I ate a cheese sandwich. While I was leaving, my DH was making the kids pizza and the smell sent of me off... I tried running out of the house to get fresh air and to head to the car...but I couldn't make it. I vomited all over our cement steps outside. I mean, seriously...normally I LOVE the smell of pizza! 

Also.... I feel really ashamed for saying this, but I have to tell someone. I know that I am going to sound cruel. Keep in mind that I cannot help this :(

I seriously cannot stand the smell of my DH. Before I got pregnant, I honestly never detected a "smell" to him, and when I smelled his soap on him after a shower... I loved it. I would sniff him, and kiss him and cuddle with him. 

Ever since I hit 7 weeks....I've noticed his "man" smell and at first it didn't bother me..

But now it does, a lot. And, it's SO bad it sends me hugging the lo. :( I no longer can open our bedroom door and lay in bed next to him. I have to try to not think about the awful smell. It's so bad i've been making him spray good smelling stuff in our bedroom, but it'll wear off. It's getting to the point where I feel that in order for me to not feel sick, I have to start sleeping on the living room sofa. I've told my husband this ( I feel so bad) and he sniffs himself, my kids sniff him...and there like "mom... he doesn't stink" but I can a mile away. Does anyone have any thoughts on this? Has anyone ever experienced this? I am hoping it's just my hormones and that it naturally sets me off, but perhaps my subconscious knows he was the male in getting me pregnant and since I've been so sick, i'm trying to subconsciously protect myself from him? I don't know, but whatever it is... I feel terrible :/


----------



## SpudsMama

Well I can't comment on the man thing, but when I was cooking some curry flavoured noodles yesterday, the smell sent me running away from the kitchen gagging :blush: 

Over here we just get the 12 week scan and the 20 week scan. We don't usually have one earlier than that unless like you say, there's a risk of miscarriage. Sometimes we have a growth scan later on in the pregnancy but I don't know how common that is. I'm only talking about the NHS by the way, people can go private and get more. I plan on getting a 4D scan in April if I can, because it'll be near my birthday and I'll be around 20 weeks so can double check the gender :haha: xx


----------



## anti

pregnancy ticker!! yay Emma! :) I remember when I was at that stage - less than 5 weeks... it'll seem to go by slow, but when you get to 15 weeks you'll look back and think 'that went quick! Where did all the time go?' :)


----------



## SpudsMama

I know, it's torture already! I just want to get to 4 weeks because I haven't seen anyone else who's at 3 weeks :nope: 

Are you still planning on keeping baby's gender a surprise Anti? xx


----------



## anti

We aren't going to find out the gender - team yellow all the way to the end!! I really should start a journal of some type - I know its getting late to do a preg one - but I want to put up pics of the clothes ive already got and stuff like that... Im such a nerd when it comes to stuff like that. I just cant get enough baby stuff!! :)

OH and I bought an engagement ring last night!!! eeek! He's gonna pick it up next Friday - engagement is imminent! :) :) :)


----------



## lauraemily17

Lovely pic Ashley, I've heards it's quite common to not like the smell of men. It's only my DH breath if he ears garlic or drinks a lot of beer that gets me!! 

Lovely lines Emma. I can see it on the frer. My next scan is Monday!! I'll be 11+5 so hoping for an active little beanie, then we can tell the world!!! :D


----------



## SpudsMama

You're stronger than I am Anti, I've not even missed AF yet and I'm desperate to know :roll: I don't have any preference though. Is anyone else on here keeping their bump yellow til the end? 

Eeeek, can't wait for your scan Laura! xx


----------



## lauraemily17

Nope, I will be finding out as early as I can. I kindof have to as I know my immidiate reaction will be disappointment if it's a boy. It will only last a second then I'll be just as happy but I don't want that second to be just after giving birth. Also in my control freak way it's more convenient. I don't want to have lots of neutral stuff & don't want to assume I'll be ok to go out shopping for gender stuff right after the birth.


----------



## anti

I wanted to know in the beginning but OH didn't want to know - and it doesn't bother me now... I just never thought about it and Im fine with it now. Team yellow! yay! either way im not worried what it is. :)


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-You never pay attention to smells until you get pregnant. Everything gets strong :haha:

Laura-You're pregnancy is flying on by. Next we will be reading your birth story :haha:

Emma-I have actually seem a few women with 3 week tickers so dont worry about it. Plus time is going to fly and nice dark lines you got there on the FRER :happydance:

Anti-You and your OH are strong because i know DH and i both will sound like twins if they were to ask would you like to know what you're having..we'll be like YESSSSS!!! :haha: And congrats no the engagement ring :thumbup:

AFM, Well today is the day for the police dispatcher :happydance: I know im going to ace it with no problem so cant wait to update you ladies. Also i caved in and been testing since yesterday :blush: I know i know why did i do it...uummmmm :shrug: :haha: I just needed to poas. But im not going to poas again until 11dpo. Below are the pics of the tests i took so far :blush: And before i go do the test i have to say Happy 1 yr Birthday Tacarus
Love my nephew :cloud9:

top ic is 7dpo and bottom is today


----------



## Steph32

Ashley- I remember reading another post on here a few weeks ago, someone saying that she couldn't stand the smell of DH... she felt bad about it, but I guess it is common. Something about the phermones (and subtle sweat) that you notice being a lot stronger when pregnant. It makes sense though, but I know it probably feels unnatural since it's your hubby you feel like you should love his smell. I actually wouldn't know if I have that problem, we don't get close enough these days for me to smell him :haha:

Emma/Anti- About the gender thing, before becoming pregnant with #2 I always thought that maybe I would want this one to be a surprise, just to do things differently this time around and have a different experience. But as soon as I got pregnant, the impatience set in (and the practicality) and I just have to know as soon as possible. For practicality reasons, I have to know whether I need to keep a lot of the boy's clothes and stuff... if we are having a girl (which I would be happy either way, but slightly leaning toward girl because we don't have one) then I will want to make space and give away all of our boys clothes. I guess my first pregnancy would have been the better time to not find out the gender...

Btw Emma, your lines look great! :thumbup:

And Patrice, is it just me, or do I see lines in your tests?? Mainly the recent one?? I know I'm probably seeing things cause it's only 7dpo, but...? And don't feel bad for poas early, once I tested at 5dpo, definite poas addict!


----------



## Steph32

And happy 1st birthday to your nephew!!! Love the paci!!


----------



## lauraemily17

You know I thought I saw something on the recent one but those tests are very prone to evaps. If it's a grey line it's an evap, if there's some colour perhaps not!!


----------



## lauraemily17

Typical, temperature is almost freezing & our boiler has broken down!! Thankfully we have boiler cover so they tried to fix it this afternoon but couldn't so are coming back again tomorrow. We have been warned though that it may be unfixable!!! Really really hoping not, prob the worst time to have to fork out a couple of grand!!! Plus, what are the chances of it being installed before Xmas! :dohh:


----------



## SpudsMama

I hope you get your boiler sorted soon Laura! I had no heating at all over November/December/January last year, when we had all of that snow :wacko: I'd recommend using one of those plug in heaters if you get desperate. They're expensive to run but effective :thumbup: 

Patrice, the more I look at those tests the more I'm leaning towards a :bfp: for you. I can't wait for Monday so you can test again!! 

Is it too early to feel stretching pains? Not a bump obviously! Where I think Spud implanted, and directly opposite him, I've been aching today. It's like a pulling/pinching feeling? I've been getting the odd cramp too and last night when I turned over in bed onto the side I think he's on, it hurt like hell until I rolled over again :shrug: xx


----------



## Steph32

Laura- We have to use space heaters in certain rooms of our house because the heater doesn't reach some areas. Our bedroom is freezing (well, California freezing :haha: ) so I've been having to sleep with a space heater on. It does take up a lot of energy, but I just can't sleep when it's too cold (or hot)!

Emma- Those weird kind of cramps can be normal. Especially early on, your body is just getting used to all the hormonal and body changes it's going to have to go through... it's all kicking into high gear now!


----------



## lauraemily17

Nope, not too early. Mine were actually more painful & frequent in the first few weeks. It terrified me to start with!! 
How did you cope for so long with no heating?! I'm always cold so have the heating on a lot & its got worse since ive been pregnant! I'm currently in bed with a hot water bottle, duvet, blanket & electric heater!!
Wow, that is a big dinner! You appear to have the stodge craving like me!!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks ladies. hoping it turns into a bfp :thumbup:

AFM, the test was easy so i know i passed :happydance: also i have now started to have pink spotting. It started after sex :shrug: hopefully this is IB because i had IB when i became pregnant the first time. :thumbup:


----------



## SpudsMama

lauraemily17 said:


> How did you cope for so long with no heating?!

I didn't cope :haha: It was horrible! My landlord refused to pay British Gas prices so kept sending out these two prats who didn't have a clue what they were doing. The one hated my dog and actually let him out of the front door onto the main road "for some peace and quiet". I honestly could've killed him. After having four visits from them, I called British Gas myself and they came to diagnose the problem, figured out what the problem was within minutes, gave me a free electric heater and said they'd be in touch with the landlord to sort out coming back to fix it. Turns out landlord asked them how to fix it and told the two idiots to come back and sort it out instead :growlmad: 


I've been handling the cramps surprisingly well. They're not brutal or anything, they're much less severe than AF pains and the logical part of my brain says it's just the uterus stretching and expanding. The only time it genuinely hurt was when I rolled over in bed, it was like a stinging pain but once I'd turned over again it went away again.

I have to say my biggest symptom is increased thirst :huh: What are yours? Ashley, I don't think you need to bother answering, we all remember the spaghetti in the bath incident :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

Well just went to the bathroom and the light pink spotting/bleeding has stopped :happydance: God please let this mean bfp and sticky bean!


----------



## Steph32

mzswizz said:


> Well just went to the bathroom and the light pink spotting/bleeding has stopped :happydance: God please let this mean bfp and sticky bean!

I hope so! It would be awfully early for AF to show...


----------



## lauraemily17

What an awful landlord you had Emma. Good job you moved out of there. Landlords are just tight! Mind you, we are a landlord and try to spend as little as possible but we wouldn't make our tenant go without heating, that's just mean! 
My biggest symptom would have to be the constipation, it has been relentless, still bad now. The tiredness and nausea have also been pretty bad. I never thought it was possible to feel so tired! They are finally starting to ease up a little now though. I only started to feel thirsty in the last few weeks in the evening but I thinks it's because I have totally gone off water so I'm drinking less at work.

Patrice - Really hope this is IB and you're about to get your BFP: :D When are you going to test again? Are you going to hold back on DTD if you are pregnant this time? I've been too scared to do much, I have rationed DH to once a week and very very gentle!!


----------



## lauraemily17

Only just noticed 199 days to go, less than 200 now, another milestone hit!! :D


----------



## lauraemily17

We have heat!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-I was thinking the same thing as you posted :haha: Im thinking 8dpo is kind of early for AF to arrive.

Laura-Yay another milestone reached and yay for heat :happydance: And if i am pregnant, i am going to hopd off on dtd or if we do..just like you said very very very gentle.

AFM, im 9dpo today :happydance: The bleeding has came back. DH keeps reminding me that we had rough sex and that may be the cause of the bleed. He still says he thinks im pregnant which i "feel" like i am too. But we shall see. Hoping its not AF just coming early. I want a bfp already :rofl: Has anybody ever experienced bleeding after sex during pregnancy?

symptoms list ALERT!!!

1) sharp pain shooting through my right bb last night (TWICE oww)
2) on and off bleeding (lighter than af flow..majority when i wipe)
3) sharp pains in the uterus area
4) thirsty more often now

Please let this mean bfp!


----------



## mzswizz

omg i am soo spamming this thread :blush:

Well i am having a dry mouth spell. Water isnt helping and man am i drinking alot of it and my throat is sore because of it. And dh was saying that it doesnt "smell" like my AF and yes ladies he knows the smell too :rofl: And i agree it doesnt. Well we are going to go to the mall with MIL today so got to get ready. Have to carry some water with me because the only way my mouth is wet is while im drinking the water. I never had dry mouth before :shrug:


----------



## SLCMommy

Patrice - As you know, early pregnancy symptoms really mimic PMS symptoms, and I just want you to continue to TTC with emotional caution. You just went through a rough patch, and I really don't want to see you hurt again by getting your hopes up for a BFP and have it not be :( I know you will get a BFP soon though! I personally don't recall ever bleeding after sex, but again for my personal likeness, I don't like rough sex. LOL! You & DH are freaks in the sheets!! hahaaaa!


----------



## SLCMommy

Laura - Yay! Below 200 days!! That's amazing!! :happydance::happydance::cloud9:


----------



## SLCMommy

Patrice - Your nephew is darrrlinngg!!!

Steph - That makes me feel better. At least I'm not alone :/ 

Emma - LOL! Nobody on here will ever let me live that down!! Anyone else want to dive in my spaghetti bath?!! Hm... What about a cheese sandwich splattered all over the cement stairs outside?! I told DH to clean it up :/ .... guess what? He sent our dog out and she ate it all LOL! Gross!! Also, about the pains, TOTALLY normal. I had them too. Although, for less than 4 weeks pregnant it's really early so my guess is that it's a little discomfort from the baby embedding deeper into your uterus...could mean a very sticky bean!! FX for you.


----------



## Grey Eyes

So I am still getting to know this system--are the lines supposed to get darker as we progress?


----------



## Grey Eyes

mzswizz said:


> Thanks ladies. hoping it turns into a bfp :thumbup:
> 
> AFM, the test was easy so i know i passed :happydance: also i have now started to have pink spotting. It started after sex :shrug: hopefully this is IB because i had IB when i became pregnant the first time. :thumbup:

Baby dust!! :dust:I hope so! My :witch:just arrived today. Guess I can start counting again. :)


----------



## Steph32

Grey Eyes said:


> So I am still getting to know this system--are the lines supposed to get darker as we progress?

Ideally, they should be... even though the test instructions always say the darkness of the line doesn't matter because the actual level of the miu can be different from test to test, even the same brand. BUT... in my experience, for a successful pregnancy that sticks, it should progress to bold. The one time I had a natural m/c, the line never did get too bold, and I remember thinking, this is not like usual (b/c with my first two pregnancies the line DID progressively get darker). Ended up m/c'ing about a week after my bfp.


----------



## Steph32

Patrice- I agree with Ashley, don't want you to get your hopes up, of course, we are all hopeful this will be the month for you! I would also say to cut back on the rough bd'ing, even though you don't know for sure yet if you are preg, but just in case. I know I wouldn't want to cause any unnecessary bleeding from sex if there was a possibility I was pregnant. Hopefully though it is IB!


----------



## SpudsMama

Ashley - At least you've got a funny story to tell the baby when she's older now :haha: When my Mom was pregnant with me, she had all day sickness from beginning to end. It only stopped after she'd had me. When she was about to get on the bus to go to work she threw up all over the drivers cab :rofl: She refuses to tell me whether the driver got covered or not though :haha: 

Laura - Yay for another milestone!!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks ladies. Im right with you ladies..I dont want to get my hopes up.

AFM, I have noticed that every morning, I have been waking up with a sore throat and it feels dry. I dont know why neither :shrug: Also i am still having sharp pains mainly on the left but on and off on the right also in the uterus area. And i am still having this light flow and its weird because one minute its here then the next its light to the point of stopping and then it comes back. DH keeps saying its probably do to how long we were going. He was saying he dont think it would just lasts for a few hours especially seeing that we were dtd almost all day that day :blush: So im just waiting for it to end. But its still light. Like i can wear 1 pad all day so i dont know. DH doesnt think its AF starting early because of how it is. its been 3 days and he even said that he knows my cycle and by now it should be a full force crime scene :rofl: Men! But he's right so im hoping this is a good sign. Tonight, i am going out with my girls to a comedy show so atleast that will take my mind off of things.


----------



## lauraemily17

What colours the bleeding now Patrice? It seems a bit odd and I'm wondering now if it's got anything to do with the mc.

Only 1 week until Christmas!! I'm really starting to look forward to it after a festive weekend! It was DH's work christmas do last night (a new experience sober!!) and we went to a Christmas fare and carol service at the church we got married in today, followed by listening to some festive Michael Buble songs during the drive home! It's been a lovely weekend. Are you all felling festive yet? Ahsley & Steph are your kiddies very excited yet? I just can't wait to have kids old enough to really enjoy christmas!!

We also had another go and listening to Beanies heartbeat yesterday, found him on my left side this time but he was a little less active so we got to listen to him for longer. It was also the first time for DH as he wasn't with me the first time. He was so excited and happy! :D We've had a go at attaching a link to a video we took while listening to it, not sure how good it'll be as it's not streaming too well for us but we have rubbish internet connection!! Scan tomorrow, can't wait to actually see Beanie swimming around (hopefully) I'm not allowing myself any negative thoughts at the minute!

https://skydrive.live.com/redir.asp...A6C454DB8AE5FB2B!120&authkey=!AE6wrRDYsmWW1q8


----------



## mzswizz

Now its pink. Its on and off pinkish/peach. DH calls it fake blood because he says it looks fake :haha: And its still light so :shrug: Normal AF would be here by now but this one is just coming and going when it feels like it. Im just taking it a day at a time now and keeping watch on it. DH isnt making it any better because he wants to dtd and when i refuse he wants to find other ways but i wont until we find out whats going on.


----------



## Steph32

Laura- That definitely sounds like baby! At first when it said 130's I wasn't sure because I know the artery sound is around 120-130 but it's def the sound of a baby's heartbeat... then when it went to 150's, I thought for sure it had to be! I think I'm going to try my doppler again tonight... just cause I've been feeling bad (down in the dumps for some reason) and starting to worry about baby...

Patrice- Stand firm on NO DTD!! Wow both of you have a crazy sex drive. I guess you could satisfy him other ways! Wow I couldn't keep up... it's a good thing my DH doesn't mind that he's not getting any (he was never one to want it everyday anyway). Was the bleeding ever red? Or always pink? Good sign if it never goes red. Another thing that is possible (and hopefully not) is that you could have had a shorter cycle following the m/c, that does happen a lot, and this could be the very beginning of AF but looking different because your cycle is regulating.


----------



## SLCMommy

Patrice - Ew, your DH looks at the blood?? LOL!!!! Your relationship with DH is "no holds, no barriers!" HAHA :) Your DH sounds like a HOOT. If I can get DH to even cuddle me while I'm bleeding it's a miracle LOL!!! Have fun at the comedy show! I love stand up comics!!


----------



## Steph32

Question for you Laura- Are you moving the doppler around right above the pubic bone? Or higher? And how hard are you pressing?


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-yes dh wants to know EVERYTHING lol

AFM, Well ladies i dont think i need to test because it seems this is af unfortunately. Got a cramp that wont leave on my right side and it increased in flow. So im assuming its af :cry: im not scared just worried because dh says that if im not pregnant this time then we are going to dtd every day from the day the bleeding stops til my next cycle due date....HELP ME!!! :rofl:


----------



## Steph32

mzswizz said:


> Ashley-yes dh wants to know EVERYTHING lol
> 
> AFM, Well ladies i dont think i need to test because it seems this is af unfortunately. Got a cramp that wont leave on my right side and it increased in flow. So im assuming its af :cry: im not scared just worried because dh says that if im not pregnant this time then we are going to dtd every day from the day the bleeding stops til my next cycle due date....HELP ME!!! :rofl:

HAHAHA! First off, I'm sorry that it's probably AF... but you're not totally out yet... Secondly, does DH know that you can only get pregnant on certain days of your cycle? :rofl: I think he's just using it as an excuse to dtd all the time! :rofl:


----------



## SpudsMama

:hugs: Patrice, are you 100% that it's AF? I'm thinking that all of this could be after-effects of the M/C and your cycle trying to sort itself out again. 

Laura - Scan today!! He's going to look even more like a baby as well too :baby:

I can't wait to use my doppler, but seeing as I've only just turned 4 weeks today I guess I've got a while to wait :dohh: Laura, do you know if the midwife will try for the heartbeat at my booking in appt? It's usually at about 10 weeks right?

Oh, and another strong :bfp: today on a 100miu First Response. The test line appeared before the control line so I'm assuming levels are high :happydance: AF is due tomorrow though, I'm dreading it!! xx


----------



## SLCMommy

Emma - Oh, that is fantastic news!!! I'm SO happy for you!!!!!


----------



## lauraemily17

Quick message, beanie is perfect! Will put the photo when I get home tonight & reply properly to your posts later, gotta get to work! Very happy though! :cloud9:


----------



## SpudsMama

:happydance: Can't wait for pics! :happydance: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-yes dh knows all about ov etc and i know this is his excuse to just dtd all the time.

Emma-great news that you have a strong line! So happy for you.

Laura-great news! Cant wait for pics.

AFM, okay so i give up on updating about the whatever bleeding it is because im going to drive myself :wacko: :haha: So how about it went back light :shock: And i havent even been able to test because for 1) dh decided to take today off :dohh: and 2) ever since i got home i have been peeing literally every 2 hours?! Even dh was like oh no this is most definately not your period because you only had 2 glasses (1 a soda and the 2nd water) and you are peeing too often more like abnormally often. He's like you cant tell me that this is your AF. and also this morning i woke up feeling like i was going to throw up so i just took deep slow breaths and laid on my side which felt better but it was terrible this morning. Dh is like you are showing all the signs like when you were the last time. He wants me to test on my birthday but that seems so FAR AWAY ugh men. But whatever. Im not going to pay attentio to the bleeding anymore. Also i noticed that usually first thing in the morning its a little bit more but throughout the day it is light :shrug: so just going to try and hold out from using the bathroom for 3 hrs and then see what the test says. Now the comedy show was great! Had a great time.


----------



## SpudsMama

Very strange Patrice :wacko: If the bleeding stops/gets lighter I'd definitely test and see what happens :thumbup: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Thats what im thinking Emma. Because AF should be here full force bynow if this is it not playing around. The last time i had a m/c, my AF came full force like it was suppose to and on time. The only difference is AF would lasts longer for me after m/c. So seeing that its on and off and ots only here when it decides to or if dh and i do other ways of being romantic etc, it just doesnt seem right. I kept saying its af then no its not then yes it is and from last night to this morning i kept peeing so much which is different and its not a tinkle its like i held my pee for 5 hours type of rush :haha: and then the nauseous feeling that i am still feeling and i know it cant be in my mind because i was telling dh its AF so i dont know where this feeling came from. But it feels like im going to be friends with the toilet soon. It feels like thats the only way im going to feel better. And when dh mentioned mcdonalds this morning i wanted to :sick:


----------



## SpudsMama

Oh no, you've planted the McDonalds seed into my head now... I want one!! I'll have to settle for pasta instead :dohh: :haha: xx


----------



## SpudsMama

Oh and girls, someone just showed me this in my journal and I _so_ want one when Spud is born!! 

https://www.etsy.com/listing/85042295/birth-announcement-onesiepersonalized?ref=cat_gallery_21

:cloud9:


----------



## mzswizz

aww emma i dont even care for food at the moment but pasta sounds good :haha: and that outfit is adorable!!


----------



## mzswizz

Well this is cd2 actually. AF has started completely now. DH and i have started taking our multi-vitamins today so thats a step. Im not upset because this is only the first cycle so its not affecting me. Well next af due on jan. 22 so i have alot of time in between to try again. And atleast af wont be here on my birthday :thumbup:


----------



## lauraemily17

Well, my day has turned out to be a lot busier than I thought it would be. 

While having my scan my Dr mentioned about when our NT scan was and I said we didn't have one booked so he said you have booked in with your midwife haven't you? Well no we hadn't as we were both sure he'd told us not too?? :dohh: So we can only have the NT scan between 12 and 14 weeks and I need to see the midwife first, key paniced phone call to my GPs surgery!! Thankfully the midwife saw me today so I have now had an offical booking in appointment and the hosptial are trying to squeeze in my NT scan within the next 2 weeks!! I always end of doing things backward but we got there in the end!! Pic of Beanie attached, only the one this time and beanies seems to be at a bit of an angle but we're still in love!! :cloud9: we also have a lazy baby, our scan was at 8.20 and Beanie was very lathargic not swimming around like we expected, just like both of us in the morning!!

Emma - Midwifes don't tend to listen for a heartbeat until at least 16 weeks I think, they didn't to me today. Also be prepared for more blood tests, not a lot though, and it's a really detailed appoitment, they take loads of info about your family history. We were there for an hour! Yay for the good line, you've definately got a strong little beanie in there!!

Steph - I had to push quite hard and the harder I pushed the clearer the heartbeat got. I start above the pubic bone angling downward then move to each side. Both times it's been to the side rather in the middle that I've found but I've angled the probe not just down but also towards the middle, so to the left if probe is to the right and vice versa.

Patrice - I hate to say this but I can't help but think it's AF. My AF after my first mc was lighter in flow and colour, was actually quite watery. I also used to go to the loo more often during AF. I really hope otherwise and really think you should test soon just in case, if you are pregnant and bleeding you really need to see your Dr asap.
 



Attached Files:







Beanie 5 19.12.11 - 11w6d.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mzswizz

i love the beanie pic Laura. And yeah i have already confirmed that im on cd2 and next af is due jan. 22nd :haha: DH and I have started taking our multi-vitamins today (one a day for women's and one a day for men's). This cycle, im not going to use opks or temp. Im just going to dtd and wait for next AF. TBH, I wasnt expecting to get pregnant the first time around but it was wishful thinking :blush: Here's to starting off the new year with a bfp :thumbup:


----------



## Steph32

Nice pic Laura! Beginning to see the features of baby now! So I thought you were deciding not to do the NT scan? Don't you have the option, or is it mandatory with your dr's office?

Sorry about AF's arrival Patrice. BUT, fresh start for the month and hopefully things have regulated and now you'll have a more normal cycle. I think it would be a good idea though to use opk's this cycle, just so you have a better idea now of when you're ovulating and you can target and maximize the time period to do your bd'ing instead of going crazy all month and possibly doing more harm than good. Might also be good to save his spermies for the few days before you ovulate, and then dtd every other day instead of everyday. Just trying to help! I want to see you pregnant next month!


----------



## Steph32

Emma, I love that onesie, I might have to get one!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Steph i told mr. superman that its not good to do it every day :rofl: and the reason i had decided not to use opks was because dh was like let's try without and see what happens. I think he just doesnt want the pressure and dont want it to feel "planned" even though we are TRYING :dohh: Men but i've noticed the more he feels under pressure, the less we dtd. But i might just secretly start testing around cd15 with the opks :rofl: Atleast it will put my mind at ease.


----------



## lauraemily17

Steph - it's not so much that it's mandatory but nearly everyone in the Uk has it, you can choose to opt out but people rarely do. I was quite happy not to as we're having other scans but when asked DH was keen to for reassurance. I have to say I am still really nervous & not so much that I'll miscarry now but that there's something wrong, but something really awful which means beanie won't live. 

Patrice - I think Steph gave some great advice. Doing OPKs will also mean you will know for definate when AF is due, so you'll know when she's late do can stop DTD & get to the Dr's.


----------



## Steph32

Laura- I still struggle with the fact that I opted out of the NT scan. I too worry that something is wrong, but I know that if I did it and came back screen positive, I would be so paranoid. One, because I would hate to have to decide to do an amnio, and secondly, many screen come back false positive or suspicious when in fact everything is normal. It was hard for me to make the decision not to do it, because it is such an easy test and seemed like everyone was doing it like it is just part of the process. But actually, here in the US, it is a relatively new test procedure that has only become an option for us in the last few years. When I was pregnant with DS, it wasn't even an option. And the thought didn't even cross my mind that something could be wrong with him! Sometimes I think these extra screening tests just end up causing us more worry than anything.

Patrice- Yes that is a good idea... secretly test, and then just seduce him and act like it's spontaneous on the days that really matter. That's what I did. Not that it was such a secret that we were ttc, we both knew we wanted to, but I just knew DH didn't want to hear all about it and know everything about my cycle. Keep in mind that this doesn't mean he doesn't get any on the other days, just be a little more hard to get and selective when it comes time to dtd.


----------



## mzswizz

thanks Laura and Steph. Well i know that dh are always in the dtd mood so if i come onto him around ov, he wouldnt think twice and plus he was saying okay so you ov around cd19 so he knows its between jan. 4th-8th that i may ov and for the first time he has no problem. But he doesnt want me to use opks :dohh: men are confusing. im still going to though :haha: When do you think i should start testing..seeing i have a 35 day cycle.


----------



## Steph32

Well we don't know if your cycle is 35 days, it can change after a m/c... but I'd say to start around day 14. That's not too early, and it'll give you enough time beforehand to catch lh surge. Just in case your cycle shortened a bit. If you can, get some ovulation strips at www.early-pregnancy-tests.com, they are really cheap in bulk and they've always worked well for me in detecting the surge.


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Steph. I will start cd14. Hopefully i get a pos around cd18 or this time ov correctly. Cant do temping because dh hates the beeping noises :rofl: And tomorrow you will be in your 2nd trimester eeekk


----------



## Steph32

He hates the beeping noises?? Is it just any beeping noise, or specifically the thermometer?? Never heard of that! So sensitive! :rofl: Maybe HE'S pregnant! :haha: 

Yes I guess at 14 weeks I am officially 2nd trimester... even though some say 13 weeks, but now there is no debating it!


----------



## SLCMommy

Laura - I love the ultrasound photo!! SO cute!!

Laura & Steph - At about 10 weeks did you notice in increase of discharge? I have experiencing that right now.


----------



## SLCMommy

steph - I just wanted to add that there are some regions/doctors & websites that say your 12th week is the start of the 2nd trimester too! :)


----------



## SLCMommy

Steph - LOL, sorry... I'm your fan right now! :) The Mayo Clinics say that they count 2nd trimester as 13W0d so...according to them you are well into your 2nd trimester now!! :)


----------



## SpudsMama

Love the scan pic Laura... I can't wait for mine!! :cloud9:

Also love your baby names Ashley, I noticed on FB that you're not sharing them though. I know quite a few people who are doing that :thumbup:

Yeah, I know they take blood again at the booking in appt. I'm not so scared this time around after having it taken in August when they checked my hormones. I'm still nervous, but at the end of the day, it has to be done for the sake of the baby so there's no getting out of it :dohh: 

AF is due today :shock: It's coming up to 9:30am and there's no cramping and no brown CM when I checked. Just pale yellow gloopy stuff, ick! I woke up this morning to temp and my heart was thumping, but thankfully it was still high. I've noticed that my chart is triphasic now. I plan on stopping temping at 18dpo, which is in three days. I also took another digi this morning and I got "Pregnant 2-3" so Spud is on the right track! :happydance: xx


----------



## anti

Emma thats great news! Im so happy for you!! I remember when my AF was due I was sitting on pins for 2 days expecting it to turn up - even though I'd had my bfp! I did notice an increase in yellow gloopy stuff though and I still get it now! I also stopped temping after my first big spike after my bfp coz it was stressing me out when it dipped! I'm also terrified of bloods but it wasnt that bad - they found my veins quick and it was over before I knew it. Has to be done though! I didn't have the downs syndrome screening at 12 weeks so I never had to give bloods then but I think I have to give more at 32 weeks or something... will have to see. Got my anomoly scan next week!!! yay! Excited but nervous!


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-its specifically the thermometer he said it sounds like im baking something in the oven and im like hellooo trying to make a baby in this oven :rofl: Men!!! And yes there is always confusing i thought once you hit 13 weeks its the first week of 2nd trimester and 12 weeks was the last in the first trimester but whatever as long as we all know you are in the 2nd trimester :haha:

Emma-Thats great! :happydance: Cant wait for your 3+ test!

Anti-GL!! Cant wait for your updates!

AFM, well its cd3 today and af is back to normal thank goodness. 4 more days left of AF and then its back to trying again. Atleast DH is taking his vitamins because he wants his soldiers to be well prepared for plan conceive and im happy for that :thumbup: Well i've noticed that if i do conceive this cycle, then the december conception/september birth still falls into effect. Well not really december conception but we all know doctors go by LMP so i guess it would still be in effect. It already says edd would be september 23rd so after dh's birthday but still same birth month. Can't wait until the day i finally get that bfp! And from remembering what the last psychic said..it was something about conceiving between my coming birth date and dh's upcoming birthday which means is around now until september. I will ov after my birthday so let's see if she's accurate. When it's all said and done hopefully i get a bfp before april 1st. Don't really want to go to the 2 yr mark with no bfp or anything. And last time i conceived in february so it would be pretty funny if i conceive in february and have a november due date again but we shall see.


----------



## Steph32

SLCMommy said:


> Laura - I love the ultrasound photo!! SO cute!!
> 
> Laura & Steph - At about 10 weeks did you notice in increase of discharge? I have experiencing that right now.

Oh my gosh, I've had loads of goopy CM throughout the whole pregnancy so far. It'll kind of come and go, when it comes on I will feel it actually sliding down, I know, so gross- TMI. Almost like your water breaking but thicker! For a while I would have to check right away that it wasn't blood!! But now I know and expect it!


----------



## Steph32

Emma- Don't worry about the blood work. If it is anything like what they do here, they will just check routine things like white and red blood cell count, rubella antibodies, HIV, Rh factor... and also a urine sample. There's no reason to think anything would be wrong, and none of it would be an indication that anything is wrong with baby. If they do check your hormones, they'll probably just check your progesterone, maybe your thyroid... but all of this is very treatable. Hopefully though, you do get more progesterone cream, just because you did conceive on it and even if your progesterone is normal you wouldn't want to go off of it.


----------



## mzswizz

Well i got great news...1) DH has been taking his vitamins and 2) A county job (library aide) that I applied for called and said i got the job :happydance:. I guess this isnt why i didnt get pregnant this cycle because i was suppose to find out this news and be able to have some time on the job before having baby. So this is great. A county job means more money and better benefits.


----------



## SLCMommy

Patrice - Congratulations on the job!! :)

Emma - Yeah, I have to keep it a secret. I have a 19 year old, married but not pregnant sister in law who has pretty much told me that I couldn't name my child Charlotte Rosalie (I told her that i my girl idea name after I soon got my bfp. My 7 year old picked out Rosalie) and she told me that I 'COULD NOT" not a girl Charlotte Rosalie because 1) Her husband had a little sister named Charlotte who died in a car accident years ago, so they want to name THEIR daughter (whenever they have children) Scarlett because it's close to Charlotte.... 2) She said I can't use Rosalie either because her middle name is Rose and "she has always wanted a daughter with the middle name Rose"... She actually went pouting to my mother in law. She also has red hair, my hair is naturally a tint of red, and my husband is blonde. My Mother in law told me there is a chance that this baby MAY have red hair. This particular sister in law actually TOLD me that I also couldn't have a baby with "red hair" because SHE wanted to have the only baby with red hair. Ugh, so upsetting. My DH said he loves Charlotte, and because we thought of it interdependently, he still wants to use it no matter how mad she gets. He says he doesn't like the name Rosalie/Rose/Rosie, etc anyways, so Ruby was a great alternative. I'm not sure if he really dislikes Rosalie, or if he is doing it more so his 19 year old sister doesn't through a massive fit. 

...My other sister in law told me if I REALLY want Charlotte Rosalie, to go with it regardless.


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Ashley! And i say do whatever you want with picking names who cares if she has a fit. You shouldnt have to change the names you two picked out just because she chose something similar. Its not the same so she just needs to get over herself. This is when you have to sit and think who's the baby her or the one thats in her belly :haha:


----------



## SLCMommy

Patrice- LOL, that is so right. 

someone brought up the idea of "she doesn't even drive! she hasn't gotten her high school diploma! she isn't even TTC! she is in the last position to tell someone what they can and cannot name their child. Not only that, but everyone grows up with names they have in mind - but if someone comes up with a name independently, well, too bad. What if they have all boys?".. .hahaha

Needless to say, I don't care for this particular sister in law. 

Do any of you have any in-laws you really don't care for?


----------



## Steph32

Patrice- Congrats!! So I take it you're not going for the dispatcher job anymore?

Ashley- Ohhhhh wow.... what can I say.... I just feel the whole baby name thing is soooo overdramatized (not on your end, the people who have a fit about it!) I just think it's so immature, and well, I guess it's not surprising coming from someone in her situation who is still young, not necessarily in age but in personality and experience (unlike you Emma, who is a VERY mature 19 y/o...). But yeah, she doesn't really have the right to say anything, or take it so personally really. It's not a competition, it's not a game, it's real life and it's YOUR life. 

I do have a SIL who is quite older (older than me at least) who gives us the same kind of whiny BS. I don't usually complain about it because it doesn't do any good and I just choose to ignore it because she's not really part of our lives anyway, at least she doesn't make an effort to be a part of my husband's family and, in fact, doesn't even get along with her husband (DH's brother)... their marriage was not really stable from day one, and that's probably part of the reason why she's just so nasty all the time. She has said some pretty hurtful things to my MIL and FIL. So anyway, even though she is older, it is very much the similar attitude of being immature, taking things personally, everything is always about HER, whines all the time, and has too much pride to ever admit to being wrong. This is a 37 year old we are talking about. If we are talking psychology, she is stuck in the 2-3 year old ME ME ME stage! Anyway, sorry for the rant, but you asked so I had to ;)


----------



## Steph32

And the whole thing about her being mad if your baby has red hair.... that just makes me laugh so hard!!! :rofl: As if you can control the color of your baby's hair!!


----------



## SLCMommy

Steph, I know right? What a whiny little stick brat. "wahhh wahh" ugh. My two cents, she needs to focus on getting her high school diploma & not worry about me.

NO WAY! Emma is NOT 19!! Isn't Patrice 19 too?? These girls are SO mature. I swore they were in there upper 20's early 30's by how mature they are!


----------



## SpudsMama

LOL yeah I'm 19. I'll be 20 when Spud is born. I ummed and ahhed for ages over my boys name because I know a few people with babies called Sam. But in the end, he's my child and I don't care if people think I "stole" their names. I love it and that's all that matters!

I've got my first doc appt today! I'm guessing he'll just confirm the pregnancy and refer me to the midwives... I'm not sure :shrug: xx


----------



## SpudsMama

I was right. All he did was ask me to take in a urine sample tomorrow morning and my first midwife appt is 10th January. I'll be 7w+1d... xx


----------



## anti

yay for getting your midwife appointment. Mine was at 8 weeks - there was a girl there that was 6 weeks and was having her booking in appointment so I dont think its strange. this week seems to be dragging! Im so tired!!


----------



## SpudsMama

anti said:


> this week seems to be dragging!

Tell me about it. I'm counting down the weeks until second tri and it's driving me mad already :roll: I feel guilty for wishing away the pregnancy though when it's taken me so long to get here... xx


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-You are so right. She needs to focus on important things like getting her high school diploma etc and she needs to just grow up. If someone ever told me they dont like the names we've picked or we cant have them i would just ignore it and do what i want because at the end of the day..its your life and nobody can handle your life better than yourself. She just needs to worry about her life and stop trying to cause a Jerry Springer moment :rofl: Also, I am 21 turning 22 on the 28th of this month. Alot of people tell me i have an "old soul" which I finally found out that it means even though im young im very wise and mature like an older person hence the "old soul" part. And I have a SIL that is very bipolar. One minute she likes us then the next she hates us. And its all because me and her little brother got married :dohh: She is in her 40s and she has 2 kids but no husband and she despise the fact that we got married at 19 (DH was 20) and we have been happy. His brother is like that too but we really just ignore them. All they are ALL OLDER so you would think they would act like mature adults :nope:.

Steph-Yes, I am not going to take the police dispatcher job because the library aide job is not too far from my house..it has reasonable work hours (less than 20 hours a week), pay is great and i will pretty much have a laid back easy job. I was hoping i got this job and it finally called so im taking it. The police dispatcher job is going to be wherever they station me which could be as far as an 1 hr drive to work from my house :shocked:

Emma-Yay for the midwife appt! Now its becoming all surreal :cloud9: Happy for you.

AFM, its cd4 today so 3 more days to go yay! Seeing that now i ov earlier than i thought..it will make since on why when i thought AF was early..it was actually on time :dohh: When you ov earlier doesnt it change af due date to arriving earlier? Also, dh and i have been in love land :cloud9: We have just been loving each other and enjoying each other and i feel great. Especially ever since DH has been listening and really wants to have a healthy baby so he finally went and bought his vitamins and take them every day and so am i. We both take them together so im happy for that. Thats another step closer to our rainbow baby. Everything is going pretty good on my side which is a good thing. Also, my soon to be boss (who is great!!!) gave me the number to the woman i have to set up an appt with so i can get this process started. I had called but she didnt answer so im going to wait til between 8:30-9 to call her again. Yay im so excited!! I am soo ready to bring on 2012 because i have a feeling its going to be a great year :thumbup:


----------



## lauraemily17

She'll grow up one day Ashley & prob decide she doesn't like the name any more!! 

Congrats on the job Patrice, I wish I could work part time!! I am hoping I'll be able to when my maternity leave finishes but I may have to actually quite me current job to do that!! 

Yay for the midwives appointment Emma. They take loads of info & give you lots, tbh I'm feeling a little overwhelmed by it all at the minute, im finding it quite a shock to my system beanie going from being our little special secret to everyone knowing!! I'm a senior manager in a dept of 70 staff so I had to go & tell each of the teams, I was really nervous & very embarrassed!!

Steph - have you got a bump yet? I can't tell any more where my womb stops & my bowels start!! Nothings actually sticking out yet, just the horrible bloat!

We've had an emotional couple of days, DH somehow convinced himself that something was going to be wrong with beanie, I've never seen him so worried, it was him who wanted the NT scan & in glad we managed to get it today to put his mind at rest, he did however scare the crap out of me first!! He'd googled a lot on NT measurements so knew what was bad, I couldn't see the screen during the scan but he could & half way through his face dropped, but wouldn't tell me what was wrong. Turns out ge thought the NT measured 9mm which is bad, it wasn't until we were waiting for out blood tests & I looked at a bit of paper they'd given me & saw it said 1.1mm which is perfectly normal!!! We are both very releived, still got to get blood test results but I'm not worried about them. 

The scan however did have some good points though, once the measurements had been taken the screen was turned so I could see & I saw beanie moving around properly, he had his first tantrum, think he was fed up of being proded & kept arching his back & kicking his legs!! Also saw him opening his mouth & his tongue & rolling over, it was so so cute!! Forgot to say on Monday that Beanie has caught up the day he was behind & measuring spot on, he's grown 4 mm since Monday!! 

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/656a9cc6.jpg


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Laura and aww your beanie is sooo adorable. Cant wait until its my turn :cloud9:


----------



## SLCMommy

Laura- Cute baby bun!!

Emma & Patrice - I love your old souls!!

AFM, Ladies. I think i'm queen of the hour!! I started another ranchy, gross, nasty, harsh debate (not from my side) by a certain blog I copied & pasted onto facebook. Ugh, seriously! I don't mind people disagreeing with me, but do people really have to resort to calling me a piece of sh*t c*nt? lol


----------



## mzswizz

Aww Ashley :hugs: It never fails. Let the haters hate :rofl: We all know opinions are like buttholes...everyone has one :rofl:


----------



## SLCMommy

Patrice- LOL!!!! :thumbup::happydance::yipee::wohoo::xmas12::xmas13::xmas13:


----------



## mzswizz

Glad i can make you laugh Ashley.


----------



## Steph32

Patrice- I love that saying. DH used to say it all the time!

Laura- Cute cute cute!!! So glad everything turned out okay with the measurements. Sorry though that you guys even had a second of worry, based on what your DH thought from his research. We get ourselves in such a tizzy about something being wrong, don't we? As far as a bump, I do think I officially have one now. It is still hard though to tell what is bloat and what is baby. But after eating a lot, and the next day (if no bathroom visit) I am bigger, so a lot of it is still bloat. But I do pop out over my jeans, and definitely have to wear maternity. When I'm wearing sweaters (which most of the time everyone is now) you can't tell at all I'm pregnant, but wearing a shirt you see the bump on the side view. I will take a pic to show you guys soon.

Emma- Glad everything went well at your appt. Now you just gotta sit back and wait for 7 weeks to come! I know that first tri REALLY drags on, but when you look back it won't feel like you waited so long. When you think about how long you've been ttc, this is just a small part of that time. What's that saying? The days are slow, but the years go by fast? So true.

Ashley- What's this trash talk on FB all about? I don't see anything on your page or any comments on that blog post. Honestly if you didn't write it, why are people giving you are hard time? Just because you agree with it?


----------



## Grey Eyes

mzswizz said:


> Ashley-You are so right. She needs to focus on important things like getting her high school diploma etc and she needs to just grow up. If someone ever told me they dont like the names we've picked or we cant have them i would just ignore it and do what i want because at the end of the day..its your life and nobody can handle your life better than yourself. She just needs to worry about her life and stop trying to cause a Jerry Springer moment :rofl: Also, I am 21 turning 22 on the 28th of this month. Alot of people tell me i have an "old soul" which I finally found out that it means even though im young im very wise and mature like an older person hence the "old soul" part. And I have a SIL that is very bipolar. One minute she likes us then the next she hates us. And its all because me and her little brother got married :dohh: She is in her 40s and she has 2 kids but no husband and she despise the fact that we got married at 19 (DH was 20) and we have been happy. His brother is like that too but we really just ignore them. All they are ALL OLDER so you would think they would act like mature adults :nope:.
> 
> Steph-Yes, I am not going to take the police dispatcher job because the library aide job is not too far from my house..it has reasonable work hours (less than 20 hours a week), pay is great and i will pretty much have a laid back easy job. I was hoping i got this job and it finally called so im taking it. The police dispatcher job is going to be wherever they station me which could be as far as an 1 hr drive to work from my house :shocked:
> 
> Emma-Yay for the midwife appt! Now its becoming all surreal :cloud9: Happy for you.
> 
> AFM, its cd4 today so 3 more days to go yay! Seeing that now i ov earlier than i thought..it will make since on why when i thought AF was early..it was actually on time :dohh: When you ov earlier doesnt it change af due date to arriving earlier? Also, dh and i have been in love land :cloud9: We have just been loving each other and enjoying each other and i feel great. Especially ever since DH has been listening and really wants to have a healthy baby so he finally went and bought his vitamins and take them every day and so am i. We both take them together so im happy for that. Thats another step closer to our rainbow baby. Everything is going pretty good on my side which is a good thing. Also, my soon to be boss (who is great!!!) gave me the number to the woman i have to set up an appt with so i can get this process started. I had called but she didnt answer so im going to wait til between 8:30-9 to call her again. Yay im so excited!! I am soo ready to bring on 2012 because i have a feeling its going to be a great year :thumbup:

I am so happy for you! Sounds like you got the job (I have been out for afe days) so congrats! Also- thumbs up to you and you DH for taking your health so seriously. Mine has some added stress as my husband has high blood pressure, diabetes, you name it - but he is strong as a horse- he's a Marine you know so he's tougher than nails :) Survuved cancer twice too! I got my fongers crossed for you!


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-Yeah DH and I use it alot too! And dh also says a scripture from the bible saying "am i therefore your enemy because i tell you the truth" shuts people up instantly :rofl:

Grey Eyes-Thanks. Yes even though DH throws his tantrum when he takes the pill :rofl: I still get him to take it daily. I take it when he take his so he has no choice. And your dh is a trooper wow cancer twice. I soo hope you guys conceive soon :thumbup: So where are you in your cycle? 

AFM, cd4 today and it seems as if AF will stop early which is good because that means more dtd for me :rofl: Tomorrow i have to go in to fill out paper work for the new job so got to get that out the way. And also i went on this website and read the article to DH, even though he was half listening (playing his video games :rofl: ) Atleast he heard the important parts so now he understands its not as easy and its alot of factors that play in getting pregnant. The article is pretty okay if you ask me. Here it is if anybody just wants to read what it says https://ben-wakeling.suite101.com/how-to-increase-your-chances-of-getting-pregnant-a198507


----------



## SLCMommy

Laura - pretty much LOL


----------



## SpudsMama

Beanie is so cute Laura! :cloud9:

I have a lot of bloat, and I'm always pretending it's a real bump :blush: 

Steph - I know what you mean. I was TTC for 15 and a half months, so the entire pregnancy will seem like no time at all when I think about it that way... xx


----------



## mzswizz

Emma-I think i would be just like you when i get pregnant. Im going to be 4 weeks saying babes my bump is getting bigger :rofl: And knowing DH he will be like you're right honey :rofl:

AFM, well this cycle is going by rather quickly now. Im on cd5 today and the last days of this year are flying by too. 6 more days until my birthday :happydance: Well last night was great. I dont know if it was the drink I had called sex drive or what but dh and i dtd in the shower again :blush: Now I must say i am madly in love with DH because now he is taking ttc seriously. After i read the article and stated less caffeine, no hot baths, and take daily vitamins. He is really taking his vitamins, drinking more water, and when we were in the shower..he put it on luke warm not hot and then he said "cant be losing sperm here..got to have babies with you" :cloud9: Finally he understands how hard it is and glad he has finallt listened and is doing what he needs to do to help increase our chances and i have started drinking more water and my daily vitamins and not stressing out. So hopefully this will help us this cycle. Only time will tell. Also, today i have to go do the paperwork for the new job in a hour or so :happydance: So everything is really working out for us. Come on Baby Clayton(s)!!


----------



## lauraemily17

I've got to take my mum to the vets later to have her cat pit to sleep :cry: :cry: :cry: it's really upset me like I'm losing a member of our family. Mums had her for about 10 years now. Mum called me at work & I burst into tears at my desk. It's going to be a hard evening. I don't know how people cope when it's relatives, especially at this time of year. :( :( :(


----------



## mzswizz

Laura-:hugs: for you and your mom. I know how that is. We had to put a puppy to sleep because he had palvro which is a puppy disease and if it isnt treated at the early stages, they die. So when we found out it was too late so we just put him to sleep. I dont know how family handle relatives around this time of year myself. But hopefully everything will be okay.


----------



## SpudsMama

Laura, I had to sit with my Nan a few months ago when she had her dog put down. She'd had him 10 years too, and to be honest it wasn't as bad as I thought it'd be. But I wasn't pregnant then, so I'm not counting the hormones that have gone into overdrive lately. Just remember that you and your Mum are doing what's best for the cat :hugs: xx


----------



## Steph32

Sorry to hear that Laura... that is so hard to lose a pet. :hugs: I do even want to imagine when the day comes that my dogs won't be here anymore. Unfortunately that is the sad truth that we all have to face someday when we own a pet. Hopefully you can take comfort in the fact that he's in a better place now, especially if he was struggling with an illness or in a lot of pain.

Patrice- That is so cute that DH is on board, doing everything he can. Must be in the Christmas spirit! :xmas12: I like your new pic by the way, very sexy and romantic :blush:


----------



## SLCMommy

Ladies: I'm really thinking about delaying immunizations!!! :x


----------



## Steph32

Ashley- So...I chose not to vaccinate. I have a strong opinion about vaccines and believe me, I have researched A LOT about the benefits vs. risks... it was a tough decision, but there is also so much false and hidden information about the dangers of vaccines. Even just putting aside the research, it came down to common sense to me... all of the additives and chemicals that we put into our baby's body, when their immune system's have barely gotten a chance to develop? When I found out that they give Hep B to 1 day old babies in the hospital, to me that was ridiculous... Hep B is a sexually transmitted disease, why do babies need the vaccine? Unless the mom has Hep B, I don't see the risk. And all of us pregnant women are tested for these diseases during pregnancy, so... yeah. Anyway, I could go on and on, but I highly suggest reading the book by Dr. Sears called "The Vaccine Book." It is an unbiased look at each of the vaccines and the disease associated with them. It clearly lists the pros and cons, risks and benefits to each one. And whatever you choose, know that you don't have to go extreme one way or the other, a lot of parents choose to do an alternative schedule and space the vaccines out (which if you DO vaccinate, this is highly preferable) so the babies aren't overloaded at once... and you could always delay some of them too. I, however, chose not to do any, at least while he's still young... I'll revisit it when he's a little older, when his immune system can handle it. But... if you choose not to vaccinate, like me, it is very important for the child to have good nutrition, good imunity and good hygiene habits. Vaccines end up harming the immune system and the child is less able to fight a virus as well... my son actually hardly ever gets sick (knock on wood) but when he does it is short-lived. I have never given him tylenol either because when we get a fever, it is the body's way of fighting the infection so you don't want to stop the body's process of recovery (unless it's a fever over 102, then you'd want to reduce it a little just because the child is uncomfortable). Whenever I allow him to have a fever and let the virus run its' course, he literally gets better in a day. It's amazing, just seeing the results firsthand of doing everything I could to keep him healthy (including not vaccinating) has been confirming to me that I'm doing the right thing. Our doctor is very amazed and impressed with his health too. (I'm going to say it again... KNOCK ON WOOD). But so far, so good.

As I've already told you, I use a lot of natural remedies for our family, I try to stay away from any drugs or medications, like antibiotics. When I was 19, I had horrible pneumonia (I was actually in the UK at the time) and was put on several rounds of strong antibiotics (which probably wasn't even needed because it was viral not antibacterial) and got even more sick afterwards. Took me years to get my health back, and that's part of the reason why I'm so into holistic health now. Antibiotics are strongly overprescribed, and often leads to further health complications. I always advise everyone, if they have to take antibiotics, to take probiotics as well to build back up the good bacteria... otherwise you could end up with Candida or other chronic infections.

Anyhoo....... sorry to go off, but if you need more info about vaccines, let me know :)


----------



## Steph32

By the way, if you don't want the Hep B shot right away, you NEED to clearly state that and give a waiver to the doctors at the hospital, otherwise they will give it to your baby anyway. They will do anything, unless you state otherwise :(


----------



## Steph32

Forgot to say, there is also a lot of fear mongering out there re: vaccines, so don't let that get to you! Do the research for yourself!


----------



## SLCMommy

steph - I've already decided that my baby won't get Hep B at the hospital. What steps do I have to do to ensure it doesn't happen?

MMR has cow fetus parts & chicken embryo parts....what the h*ll, and WHY are we injecting this into our babies? :(


----------



## SLCMommy

I want to try to find a good delayed schedule. Steph, do you know where I can get one?


----------



## Steph32

SLCMommy said:


> MMR has cow fetus parts & chicken embryo parts....what the h*ll, and WHY are we injecting this into our babies? :(

You got me!! It's insane.

I will look into specific things (and forms, schedules for you) and get back to you on that. I do know that Dr. Sears has a sample alternative schedule in his book :)


----------



## Steph32

For the Hep B shot, all you need is a written statement in your birthing plan/form that states your refusal of the vaccine (a written birth plan is good to have anyway, so everyone knows and can comply with your wants and needs of how your labor/birthing process will go). Make sure all the doctors and nurses/midwives that will be attending your birth have a copy of it.


----------



## Steph32

Also, look up someone by the name of Dr. Sherri Tenpenny. She is a leader in the research of the dangers of vaccines... she also has some literature and a DVD available.
www.drtenpenny.com

These are some other good books:

https://www.amazon.com/What-Doctor-...5KI2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1324617738&sr=8-1

https://www.amazon.com/Vaccine-Guid...4235/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1324617794&sr=8-1


----------



## Steph32

This is so cute... I have to share with everyone what Nicholas said to me today... He says, "When is my baby sister going to come out, I want to play with her! In 4 days probably?" :rofl: So I was like, no sweetie... more like 6 months! And then Daddy was trying to explain to him how many days 6 months is, and I was like, forget it! Don't even try to explain that to a 4 year old! He has no sense of how long 4 days is anyway :rofl: But, it was all just TOO cute. :awww:


----------



## Steph32

And yes, he insists it's his baby SISTER... no matter how many time we say "little brother or sister"... I trust that he knows :) If he doesn't, he's in for a surprise!


----------



## SLCMommy

Steph - Thanks :)

It's funny that your LO is insistent on a sister! So cute though! My kids want me to have a little girl, too :)


----------



## Steph32

Ahhh you're 11 weeks now!!! :happydance:


----------



## SpudsMama

Steph - Aw, Nicholas is too cute!!

Laura - How are you and your Mum after yesterday?

AFM, nothing to report really. Symptoms are just normal, no MS but boobs are huge and tender, nipples are sore, I'm very lethargic... xx


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-Yeah finally he is on board and been keeping his word. He even threatened me saying if i dont drink more water then he is not taking his vitamins so i said well if you dont take no vitamins then no bd for you and he says well no bd means no baby :shock: he got me on that one :rofl: And thanks. We took that picture pre-wedding. I think it was around the time we were suppose to get married. So our friends and dh and i went to the beach and just was having fun but yes you should see the funny pics we had :rofl: And nicholas is soo adorable. 4 days :haha:

Ashley-Happy 11 weeks wow 11 weeks already time is really flying ehh :thumbup:

Emma-Just wait next thing you know you will be saying MS and then im in 2nd tri!!! :rofl:

AFM, So it seems as if AF will stop a day early :happydance: cd6 today and looks like AF is on her way out or thats what i think so far from this morning. DH and I dtd last night too :blush: So we have been pretty busy and started on our operation conceive plan a little earlier than expected :haha: Xmas is in 2 days :shock: Where has the time gone :shrug: Also i will be 22 in 5 more days so yay im excited :happydance: Got to get DH xmas presents today while he is at work and clean up a little bit more. Also go hang out with my family today and that pretty much sums up my day. Come on January so we can make bd count!!!


----------



## Steph32

Patrice- I don't know if you watched X Factor but that girl from your hometown won :) Everytime they would cut to her hometown I thought about you :haha: How big is Sunrise FL?


----------



## SpudsMama

Give back Simon Cowell! He's ours!! :rofl:


----------



## Steph32

Haha!!! Well we've had him too since American Idol started in'02 :winkwink: I love him though, he would crack me up at all the auditions :) I know you guys have X Factor, do you have British Idol too?


----------



## SpudsMama

We used to have Pop Idol, but that wasn't Simon Cowell's show, he was just a judge. Our X Factor replaced it, which is Simon Cowell's show. He's always judged it, up until this year when he swanned off to yours instead :haha: This year was crap with the new judges and not many people watched. He's coming back to Britain's Got Talent next year though, so we'll get our fix of him :haha: xx


----------



## SpudsMama

But apparently, Simon Cowell is more popular with us Brits than the Queen :rofl:


----------



## Steph32

Yeah it gets so crazy with all the different shows with basically the same premise, and all the moving around the judges do. We had Simon on American Idol from '02 to I think '10, and then he wanted to start X Factor over here so it was kind of weird because he was the main reason why I liked AI, and i was diasppointed so I had to start watching XF just so I could get my fix of him. At first I was annoyed that all the shows are copycats of each other, but X Factor grew on me.


----------



## Steph32

TTC Sept 2010 said:


> But apparently, Simon Cowell is more popular with us Brits than the Queen :rofl:

Yeah, Simon is so big over here even, I can only imagine his popularity over there! And he's got A LOT of $$$$$$ and power.


----------



## SpudsMama

I know, it's scary how big he is. I went off the singing shows because like you say, they're all the same now. We only have the one though, X Factor. Pop Idol went off years ago. I love Britain's Got Talent, it's so diverse and the judges are a lot more entertaining. Simon Cowell didn't appear in the auditions last year, but he came back for the live shows. But he's said he's coming back for the next series :happydance: 

Do you have I'm a Celebrity, Get Me Out Of Here in the US? That's the best show ever! 

God, I'm such a sad case :blush:


----------



## Steph32

We had "I'm A Celebrity Get Me Out of Here" for like one season, I don't think it did too well over here. I liked it though! I get hooked on anything really, but yeah, when things get overdone I start tuning out. We have America's Got Talent but I got kind of bored with it... :shrug: Do you have something like The Bachelor over there (dating show)? What about Dancing With The Stars? Those are really popular here...


----------



## SpudsMama

Yeah we had a Welsh rugby player do The Bachelor which has just finished. It was popular, but I never watched it. We have Strictly Come Dancing. It's the same thing as yours I think, celebrities dancing with a professional and one gets voted off every week? I don't watch that either, but my Nan loooooves it :haha: It's only just finished actually, the final was last weekend. Do you have Dancing on Ice? It's the same as Strictly, but... on ice :haha: That's popular. 

How can I'm a Celeb be unpopular?! We've had it for about 10 years now. I think the presenters we have are the ones who reel in the viewers though. Do the American public know Ant n Dec? They're fab! 

Here we are, newly pregnant on a baby forum and we're sat here talking about TV shows :roll:


----------



## mzswizz

Sunrise, FL is an average size not really big. When it comes to broward county its way more cities bunched closely together.


----------



## Steph32

Emma- What better way to pass the time than to talk about reality shows! I love talking pop culture. Too bad you guys probably don't know much about the Kardashians, I could go all day talking about them and all their shenanigans. We also have shows like 16 & Pregnant and Teen Mom, those are fun to watch too. The more drama the better :haha: We DID have a Skating With the Stars (Ice Skating) but that also lasted only a season I think!! But I watched it, and actually liked it better than Dancing With the Stars. And with "I'm A Celebrity" it probably didn't fly here because it was mostly D-list celebrities and I think most people weren't really interested in watching people they barely knew about. But again, I liked that one too. I hate when I get really into a show and they cancel it after the 1st season or even mid-season. One thing I get tired of is all the hospital and crime shows that are so popular over here, it's all just too real and depressing for me to watch.

Patrice- I'm guessing you're not a reality tv fan? :haha:


----------



## Steph32

Oh wait Patrice, nevermind, you and DH are too busy doing the nasty... if I were in your shoes I probably wouldn't be watching too much tv either... :rofl: Honestly at the end of the day when I'm tired chasing after Nicholas the last thing on my mind is sex and I just want to zone out in front of the tv!


----------



## Steph32

I am sooo tired right now, got 4 hours of sleep last night and today was at my mom's house with all of Nicholas' cousins... Santa came and gave presents and everything, and it was mayhem. I'm pooped. And gotta do ALL my xmas wrapping tomorrow! Can 2012 just be here already?


----------



## mzswizz

I record all shows that I want to watch because I run errands or forget what time and day they come on :dohh:. I dont really watch X Factor. I dont know when it comes to talent shows i use to watch them but now i dont :shrug: Got to start doing it again though.


----------



## Steph32

Yeah I just DVR them too. Sometimes takes me a while to catch up. Don't worry though, you're not really missing much... if you've seen one talent show you've seen them all. A lot of hype, and X Factor was way more over the top than AI. Somehow I still get sucked in! :shrug:


----------



## lauraemily17

Hi Ladies

I've had a crazy busy couple of days and typically my tiredness and sickness has come back with avengence!! I really thought I was getting over it :dohh: I've had a word with Beanie today and asked very nicely if he can feed from the placenta on Christmas day & Boxing day instead of hormones!! I also think I've got a UTI double :dohh: I am drinking cranberry juice by the pint!

Pickles has lived to see another day and hopefully into the New Year! When I got to Mums she'd got better compared to how poorly she'd been in the morning and Mum was starting to change her mind, I certainly didn't think she looked like she was in pain. I'm a bit annoyed with Mums vets as Mum wasn't thinking of having her put down yet until she phoned the vet who listned to her symptoms and said there and then there was nothing they could do and to bring her down to be put down!! If they'd have had an appointment than morning Pickles may have had her life ended too soon!! I've just come back from Mums tonight and pickles is looking even better now. She's still a poorly cat and isn't going to live for much longer, her bad days are gettting worse and more often but I think she's got at least a few more weeks if not months left in her yet. 

I've lost track a bit on whats going on with everyone as I've not been able to come on here properly so I hope you are all well.

Ashley / Steph / Emma - hope you're babies are all doing well and ms isn't getting in the way of Christmas too much.

Patrice - Catch that eggy!!!

Hope you all have a very Merry Christmas and enjoy all your celebrations.

xxxx

Ps - Bought myself some materniy jeans, OMG, they are so comfortable!! They only have a small elastic band so perfectly for a bloat and I think maybe the start of a small baby bump. Emma - for when you need a pair they are from New Look!


----------



## Steph32

Hi Laura, missed you on here! That's really great to hear about Pickles, glad that they didn't rush into doing anything seeing that he's feeling better... what a close call. You and your mom just need to trust your instincts on when it's time, as nor let the vet dictate when it's time to end his life, such a major decision.

I think I had the same thing as you, where my sickness returned with a vengeance around 12-13 weeks. I was so confused because so many people say it gets better at 12 weeks so I guess I was just expecting it to be mostly gone by then. Then, a miracle, when exactly 14 weeks hit I felt normal again! It wasn't until I was talking about this to some other mothers I know, that they were saying that 14 weeks is more the norm for the sickness to go away, not 12. So, I'm still doing ok, of course the tiredness still hits me but I'm eating pretty normally and the gagging has stopped.

Have a Merry Christmas everyone, enjoy the day with your LO's (in your belly and out)! I'll be busy wrapping gifts today and then a full day with family tomorrow!


----------



## Steph32

Patrice, happy baby dancing, hope Santa gives you a baby this year :)


----------



## lauraemily17

Thanks Steph, I will be counting down the days to 14 weeks!! Only 10 days to go!!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks ladies hopefully you ladies will enjoy xmas and new year's! i will be ov'ing around jan. 4th-jan. 9th so got some time. will be bd'ing as much as possible now. Even dh said between cd19-cd23....we are really going to bd so yay :happydance:


----------



## SpudsMama

I hope everyone had a great Christmas!! It's early Boxing Day here and I'm still in bed :haha: 

I had a camera for Christmas so look at the very first picture I took with it:



Seeing that was the best present I could've asked for. Getting a 3+ weeks on a digi means that HCG levels are at 2000 (minimum). Oh, and 5 weeks today! xx


----------



## lauraemily17

Yay!! You got 3+ on the same day I did!! You've got a good strong Beanie in there!!

My xmas day wasn't quite what I expected. Beanie listened to Mummy & gave me a day off the nausea but instead I woke up with a stinking cold!! I have no idea where it came from either!! :dohh: 

Feeling a little better today but the nausea has now come back!! It's Xmas day part 2 today round the in laws & I'm a little worried how I'll cope, I want to be sensitive to SIL & hide being pregnant, which I may be able to do for a few hours but we're going to be there until at least 9 tonight! An afternoon nap is the only thing that got me through the day yesterday.


----------



## SpudsMama

I saw your scan pic on FB earlier... YAY for announcing it! :happydance: 

Do you have a blocked nose a lot of the time? It started yesterday and it's doing my head in :dohh: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Emma-Happy 5 weeks!

Laura-Hope you feel better :hugs: And tomorrow you will be 13 weeks yay :happydance: Time is flying by i see.

AFM, im cd9 today and that means 10 more days before possible ov :thumbup: well i know it will be in my fertile window so gearing up for that. I have noticed that ever since i have been taking the one a day women's multivitamins, my cm has increased and also it is consistent with how it is suppose to be during each phase of my cycle. I have seen that right after AF, cm is more dry or very sticky and is a small amount of it. Mines is dry and a small amount of it. Yesterday, i had an increased amount but that usually happens right after AF ends so that was normal. Hopefully the vitamins is what i needed to help conceive because so far so good and seeing that dh is taking his vitamins too, we really increasing the chances. Come on january bfp!


----------



## SLCMommy

Emma - Happy 5 weeks!! I'm SO happy for you that you are not only pregnant but your beanie seems to be sticking. If you do get full fledged morning sickness, it'll start in a few weeks, so get some ginger ale at hand just in case.

Laura - I'm sorry you have a cold! Around the holidays too! :( I'm still a little stuffed but my cold that I had FOREVER seems to be going away...thank you, lord!! :)

Patrice - PM me you address. I've got a coupon I'd love to mail you.

Also ladies, for those who want/plan on cloth diapering... I came across a diaper company that is GOOD PRICED. For those of you outside of the USA, I'm not sure how payment would go..if they have a site set up for the UK residents but you could always just email them and ask. Cloth diapering is very expensive up from, but this brand makes them really inexpensive due to the fact it's a Chinese factory that makes them. I don't have a problem with it, so... yeah :)

It you want to buy more than one, it's cheaper just to buy from this site (hence, from the owner) than on ebay. I've looked up reviews and there are just as many good/bad reviews and just as many love/hates as any other cloth diaper brand.

All of these diapers are pockets, and you can buy them with or without inserts.

Check it out:

https://sunbabydiapers.com/


Also, does anyone here in the USA need coupons for breast pads? I got a few that I probably don't need ;)


----------



## SLCMommy

up front*


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Ashley. I will pm you right away :thumbup:

AFM, DH wants to go out tonight for dinner yay :happydance: In 2 more days we will be celebrating my birthday. DH surprised me by taking off on my birthday and the day after and is going to have a party for me at the bowling alley and then wherever we go after that :happydance: Also he is taking his vitamins and he knows when i should be ov'ing well atleast the fertile window so he keeps reminding we really got to bd in the beginning of january :cloud9: we have been dtd every other day so far so yay we are doing pretty good. Hopefully all this will help us.


----------



## lauraemily17

Emma - yep, I've had a stuffy nose everyday! You do get used to it though as its not as bad as a cold but I do use nasal spray at night as I just can't stand being not being able to breath properly in bed!! 

Ashley - we're thinking of using cloth nappies so I'll check out that site. 

Patrice - I really think vitamins can help & it's great how on board your DH is with everything. Can't wait to see your BFP! 

Afm - have actually felt better today than I expected so hoping the cold is not going to last too long!! We're also going shopping for some bits for Beanie tomorrow, can't wait!! :D :D


----------



## mzswizz

Laura-Thats good that you are feeling good :hugs: I am sooo hoping that in January i can join the pregnancy train with you ladies. :thumbup: And yes i think the vitamins will help too because my doctor told me if i want to conceive take vitamins so hey thats what we both are doing. And im shocked to see how on board DH is...i guess he has finally came to glimpse with reality that in order for us to have a baby BOTH of us got to be on the same page here and try.


----------



## Grey Eyes

mzswizz said:


> Emma-I think i would be just like you when i get pregnant. Im going to be 4 weeks saying babes my bump is getting bigger :rofl: And knowing DH he will be like you're right honey :rofl:
> 
> AFM, well this cycle is going by rather quickly now. Im on cd5 today and the last days of this year are flying by too. 6 more days until my birthday :happydance: Well last night was great. I dont know if it was the drink I had called sex drive or what but dh and i dtd in the shower again :blush: Now I must say i am madly in love with DH because now he is taking ttc seriously. After i read the article and stated less caffeine, no hot baths, and take daily vitamins. He is really taking his vitamins, drinking more water, and when we were in the shower..he put it on luke warm not hot and then he said "cant be losing sperm here..got to have babies with you" :cloud9: Finally he understands how hard it is and glad he has finallt listened and is doing what he needs to do to help increase our chances and i have started drinking more water and my daily vitamins and not stressing out. So hopefully this will help us this cycle. Only time will tell. Also, today i have to go do the paperwork for the new job in a hour or so :happydance: So everything is really working out for us. Come on Baby Clayton(s)!!

Wow, I think that's great your dh is so on-board with you in ttc...it can be sooOOoo hard if you are the only one really wanting it to happen soon. My dh is very supportive also, that helps. Yes, I remember reading about caffeine being detrimental to conception. I grew up in Alaska and strong hot coffee (espresso style) was like mothers milk to me:coffee:--I usually drink about 2 pots a day. Since I was prego last summer I cut to half a cup a day, now that I m/c'd in November I don't consume any caffeine at all--not even a bite of chocolate, no soda's, nothing. Funny thing is I feel great- I don't even take advil or anything. Started forcing my family to eat veggies, super lean meats, etc. I am just trying to get as healthy and "baby-friendly" as I possibly can! Right now I am looking at ovulation anywhere from (I am guestimating) the 29th to the 2nd of January....Keeping my fx'd!


----------



## Grey Eyes

SLCMommy said:


> steph - I've already decided that my baby won't get Hep B at the hospital. What steps do I have to do to ensure it doesn't happen?
> 
> MMR has cow fetus parts & chicken embryo parts....what the h*ll, and WHY are we injecting this into our babies? :(

I can really understand your concern. My husband and I decided to wait with our last two babies also--they did get the vitamin K shot, for coagulation details, etc, but that's it. The way my husband put it is "they have a tuff enough time just coming into the world, let's wait to inundate theiir little bodies with anti-virus" so we waited with both until 2 years old. That was a personal choice, and we were sooOOoo careful not to get them into contact with viruses. Also, from what I have studied, all of the health depatrments have been requireed to do away with any older vaccines that contain Thumerasol (alledgedly responsible for causing prblems). :shrug:


----------



## mzswizz

Grey Eyes-I know. It is so much easier now because at first I was the one wanting and he was just like when its meant to be it will happen and never really cared. But now ever since he cares and is TRYING, our relationship is better and now i can talk to him about everything and dont have to sneak tests anymore :blush: From guessing i should be ov'ing anywhere between jan. 4th-8th so we are close in ov range. FXed you catch that egg missy :thumbup:


----------



## SLCMommy

patrice - i never got your addy :(


----------



## Grey Eyes

mzswizz said:


> Grey Eyes-I know. It is so much easier now because at first I was the one wanting and he was just like when its meant to be it will happen and never really cared. But now ever since he cares and is TRYING, our relationship is better and now i can talk to him about everything and dont have to sneak tests anymore :blush: From guessing i should be ov'ing anywhere between jan. 4th-8th so we are close in ov range. FXed you catch that egg missy :thumbup:

Back atcha! Good luck and keepin my fx'd 4 U:dust:!!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

SLCMommy said:


> Emma - Happy 5 weeks!! I'm SO happy for you that you are not only pregnant but your beanie seems to be sticking. If you do get full fledged morning sickness, it'll start in a few weeks, so get some ginger ale at hand just in case.
> 
> Laura - I'm sorry you have a cold! Around the holidays too! :( I'm still a little stuffed but my cold that I had FOREVER seems to be going away...thank you, lord!! :)
> 
> Patrice - PM me you address. I've got a coupon I'd love to mail you.
> 
> Also ladies, for those who want/plan on cloth diapering... I came across a diaper company that is GOOD PRICED. For those of you outside of the USA, I'm not sure how payment would go..if they have a site set up for the UK residents but you could always just email them and ask. Cloth diapering is very expensive up from, but this brand makes them really inexpensive due to the fact it's a Chinese factory that makes them. I don't have a problem with it, so... yeah :)
> 
> It you want to buy more than one, it's cheaper just to buy from this site (hence, from the owner) than on ebay. I've looked up reviews and there are just as many good/bad reviews and just as many love/hates as any other cloth diaper brand.
> 
> All of these diapers are pockets, and you can buy them with or without inserts.
> 
> Check it out:
> 
> https://sunbabydiapers.com/
> 
> 
> Also, does anyone here in the USA need coupons for breast pads? I got a few that I probably don't need ;)

This is awesome actually- my dh and I are considering cloth next time around...we figured we were spending around $30.00 a week or more in diapers--that can get spendy real fast! Dh says he's not washing nappys (lol- wait and see! :winkwink: ) Thanks for the site!


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-aww phooey :haha: I sent my address again. Hopefully you get it this time. :thumbup:

Grey Eyes-First i would like to say..love your picture very pretty and thanks. Hopefully we can be bump buddies when we get our bfps!

AFM, well this morning started off with a bang already. Im cd10 today and DH and I dtd TWICE this morning before he went to work :blush: Last month, i ov'd around cd19 so 9 more days until possible o day. I have noticed that i had a string of ewcm which i usually never get ewcm. So obviously the vitamins are helping me out alot. Well dh and i been dtd every other day so far so we shall see if we catch the egg this month. And dh keeps asking what cycle day are you on? And i told him cd10 and he's like okay we getting closer to ov. :haha: Well atleast he is serious about it. Cant wait for a new addition to our family.


----------



## Steph32

Oh wow, what a crazy 4 days. Christmas started on the 23rd for us and didn't end until the 26th. I've been so tired and now that I'm in the 2nd tri I'm feeling like my body needs more sleep. I remember this with Nicholas, it was the 2nd tri that I had to take a nap every day. I would literally just lay on the couch and be asleep in seconds. Baby is doing a lot of growing right now, I can feel it. 15 weeks today! Have my next appt on Jan 3.

Ashley- Wish I could use cloth diapers. We tried it with Nicholas for the first few months, and they were so bulky (the cloth AND the cover together) that he couldn't even move his legs or get comfortable while sleeping. It kind of made his legs a bit bow-legged. Maybe we just weren't using good ones?? It was a cloth diapering service in this area that picks up the dirty diapers for you and drops off new ones every week. Great idea, but just didn't pan out for us. So anyway, we ended up just using the Seventh Generation Chlorine-Free diapers, and he used those all throughout his diaper days. I knew I at least wanted the chemical-free aspect of diapering, so that made me feel better... no huggies or pampers for me. I would also be wary of using diapers made in China but that's just me. 

Emma- Didn't get a chance to wish you a happy 5 weeks! See, time is already flying by! And yes, being pregnant is like this neverending mild cold, where you feel like something is coming on but it never fully develops. I finally did catch a cold about a week ago, with sore throat and itchy cough and everything, but I was lucky that I was able to stave it off before the real coughing came.

Laura- Glad your cold is getting better!! 

Patrice/Grey Eyes- Wishing you lots of lucky :dust: !!!!!


----------



## mzswizz

congrats on being in the 2nd tri Steph!!! My sister was the same way when she was pregnant especially in the 2nd tri she was always falling asleep. And happy 15 weeks!!!


----------



## SLCMommy

Im typing from a phone I got for christmas. So exciting. The diapering thing is complicated. Steph, have you ever tried bumgenis? They are the more expensive cloth daiper brand but millions of mom swears by them.


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-did you get my pm? I didnt know if you got it or not.


----------



## Steph32

Ashley- do you mean bumkins? Yes I've heard of them and maybe we will try different ones this time. I really like the idea of cloth diapering, not so much the cleaning of them, though! But I'll look into it more.


----------



## Steph32

And Laura, I just noticed, happy 13 weeks!!! I'm sure you'll start feeling better soon if you haven't already!


----------



## SLCMommy

Steph - Nope, there is a brand called bumgenius. SUPER popular. So many moms swear by them. I'm not trying to pressure you either way, but it might be worth looking at :) 

https://www.bumgenius.com/


----------



## SLCMommy

Patrice- I'll get it in the mail today :)


----------



## lauraemily17

Beanie gives me a bit more time off the nausea these days but not completely yet, hopefully soon though!! It's time for some bump pics I think Steph!! When you say you can feel the baby growing is it stretching pains you're getting? I think I might be getting them a little higher now as the womb moves up but not sure yet. Do you think you'll be feeling the baby move anytime soon? A lot of people have told me I might from about 16 weeks start to feel some fluttering. Can't wait!


----------



## SLCMommy

laura -Is this your first pregnancy? ( with a live birth) I've always started to feel my babies around 15 weeks ;) So, you MAY feel it a week before, too :) It'll feel like...fluttering but it's different than gas!! It actually kind of tickles as the the feet move around and create bubbles lol.


----------



## lauraemily17

Yep first baby, had our first baby shopping trip yesterday! :D I'll have to keep an eye out from 15 weeks if that's how early you've felt it, that's less than 2 weeks away now!! I can't wait!! A friend described it as feeling like eyelashes fluttering from the inside!!


----------



## SpudsMama

Ooooh what did you get for beanie Laura? 

Ok, so apart from the two days after I had my :bfp: I've been pretty lucky symptom wise. I pee more often and I have the feeling of a blocked nose but that's about it. I hope it carries on like this! xx


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Ashley.

Laura-cant wait for you to start feeling kicks.

Emma-hope you are able to get rid of the blocked nose.

AFM, I am cd11 today and feeling good today. The plan for today is go bowling with family and friends and then we are going to cut the cake at our house. Sooo a pretty simple day but its going to be a good day.


----------



## lauraemily17

HAPPY BIRTHDAY PATRICE!! 

Has your DH got any surprises planned for you? 

Emma - you're doing well with the symptoms, fingers crossed it stays that way!! We bought Beanie a couple of short sleeved body suits, all very cute & with some sort of yellow on them (my favourite colour) we also bought a yellow blanket! Got some bargain maternity clothes in the sales as well & a breast pump for half price!! Tbh we were a little overwhelmed by how much choice there is!! We're going to do a bit more Internet research now, figure out what we want & make some organized lists!! (I love making lists!!)


----------



## mzswizz

well dh has been taking me everywhere!!! so we are having fun and thanks Laura


----------



## Steph32

Happy birthday Patrice! Hope you are enjoying your day!

Laura- I have been feeling movement since about 13 weeks, and it's definitely not gas. At first it was very subtle fluttering/popping, but since then it's been more of that plus some hard twitching, almost kicking sensations. I felt my first at around 15 weeks too, and I know they say you feel it earlier with your subsequent pregnancies so I was looking out for it and I remember what it felt like. I usually feel more movement when I'm relaxing at night, sometimes in the middle of the night, or after a big meal. Just try to really tune into your body when you are laying down and you might feel something!


----------



## Steph32

I just think I create really active babies though :haha:


----------



## SLCMommy

Laura - It IS like eyelashing fluttering :) But a little more stronger than that...I mean, it's not as soft I mean ;) You will know. At first it might stop you in your tracks and think "was that REALLY it?" but when it happens over & over... You'll know :)

Emma - 5 weeks is still pretty early to have any symptoms. If you weren't TTC and didn't get your BFP so early, you probably wouldn't even have noticed the fact your going to the loo more often! hahahah.... 

Steph - You already feel your baby?! Lucky duck. Hopefully, since this will be my 4th live birth, I'll be able to feel it. I actually felt the baby at my 9 week ultrasound (believe it or not) because he/she wouldn't sit still and my obgyn (who did my ultrasound) had to press the wand against the baby hard to make it so it couldn't wiggle away. It FREAKED out... LOL...I mean, literally....he/she was NOT happy.


Happy Birthday Patrice! :)


----------



## Steph32

9 weeks?? Wow. I couldn't feel the baby move at my 12 week appt even though they said it was moving and jumping like crazy... couldn't feel a thing. Wasn't until maybe the end of the 12th week I started feeling things that I thought could be the baby, but by the 14th week I KNEW it was baby. And you're right, the more you feel it and the more frequent it gets, you just know. The feeling becomes very familiar.


----------



## SLCMommy

Steph - The doc was pushing down rather hard, lol.. Oh, & can I do a little freak out for a moment here??.....NO WAY!!! Are you SERIOUSLY already 15 weeks & in your 4th month?!! Time has just flew right by us! I guess I really haven't been paying attention because I've been more focused on the discussions. I will be 12 weeks already on Friday! Goodness! One week and a day & i'll be in the 2nd trimester! I remember being what, 4 weeks? LOL! Wow... I still remember us TTC! Crazy!.... Steph, do you have your anatomy/gender scan scheduled yet? & forgive me if this has already been asked (and probably by me, LOL)... any name ideas?


----------



## SpudsMama

Ah, I'm so jealous! I want to feel Spud moving, I've got ages to go yet though :dohh:

Oh, and I probably jinxed myself yesterday when I said that I've had no real sickness yet... I feel like CRAP today!! I woke up thinking I was going to puke (but didn't thankfully) so I went to get breakfast thinking it'd just go away like it usually does. At first I felt better but within 20-30 minutes it was back so I tried a sandwich and the same thing happened again. I've just resigned myself to the fact that this is most likely the start of the MS :roll: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks ladies for your birthday wishes and its sooo cool you ladies are feeling the movements. Time is really flying by for you ladies. 

Emma-:hugs: atleast you are feeling pregnant now :haha:

AFM, im cd12 today and my birthday party was great! I went out to breakfast, then went to a hobby store, and then went many other places. At the end, we went to Sparez and didnt come home until 2am :shock: I had lots of laughs, pictures, cake, food etc :rofl: Also, dh and I have been dtd every day more then once :shock: I was going to say no dtd today but we dtd this morning :blush: All is well. So hopefully i get a bfp this cycle :thumbup:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Got my bfp on opk today at 1345-I am excited it's finally here:happydance:! I hate waiting. Big positive test line on First Response before the reference line even showed then another positive on CBeasy...yeah, I have to confirm everything :shrug:. So I am guessing I should ovulate tomorrow? Ladies- if I can only get the chance to dtd once what is the best day?:wacko:


----------



## mzswizz

the best would be today. its better to dtd before ov day instead of on ov day so you give the sperm a chance to reach the egg. it takes 14 hours for sperm to reach the egg so as you can see, the sperm needs time. So i would say today.


----------



## Grey Eyes

mzswizz said:


> the best would be today. its better to dtd before ov day instead of on ov day so you give the sperm a chance to reach the egg. it takes 14 hours for sperm to reach the egg so as you can see, the sperm needs time. So i would say today.

Wow, 14 hours? What the heck? Seems as hard as we women try just to get here the sperm could at least SWIM FAST! :haha:lol. Today it is (I hope):shrug:Thanks for the advice-- Happy Birthday btw:flower:!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Grey Eyes. And yes, you would think that it wouldnt take long at all but i guess it does :haha: GL :thumbup: Hoping you get your eggy!


----------



## Grey Eyes

:thumbup:the sickness does get better....the only thing that I found helped is to sort of snack light _all the time _LOL. I usually munched on crackers every 30 minutes or so and that helped a ton! Good luck!:thumbup:


----------



## Steph32

SLCMommy said:


> Steph - The doc was pushing down rather hard, lol.. Oh, & can I do a little freak out for a moment here??.....NO WAY!!! Are you SERIOUSLY already 15 weeks & in your 4th month?!! Time has just flew right by us! I guess I really haven't been paying attention because I've been more focused on the discussions. I will be 12 weeks already on Friday! Goodness! One week and a day & i'll be in the 2nd trimester! I remember being what, 4 weeks? LOL! Wow... I still remember us TTC! Crazy!.... Steph, do you have your anatomy/gender scan scheduled yet? & forgive me if this has already been asked (and probably by me, LOL)... any name ideas?

I know it's crazy how fast time has flown by... I feel like in the beginning it was so slow, we were all counting the days a little more closely. Seems like once I got the bump things started moving faster. And then the baby just grows like crazy once you hit 2nd tri. I can't believe you are already 12 weeks too!

My anatomy/gender scan is going to be in my 18th week which isn't too far away, the week of Jan 16th. I don't have a specific date scheduled yet but I'm going to sort that out at my 16 week appt next week. I am thinking of doing it at this private facility (this place is owned by the medical sonographer that does the complete medical evaluation at 18 weeks). It is a huge room with tv screens and even though it's going to be a 2D scan, he will be able to give me a dvd. And, since I will be bringing Nicholas along with my mom and DH, the bigger room sounds more comfortable for everyone. So I just need to check with my OB that is will be ok to see him.

I do have a girl name picked, the one I've had for a while- Samantha Jean. But, still don't have a boy's name. I had a slew of girls names we liked, but having a harder time finding a boy's name we agree on. I guess we will cross that bridge when we get there, we don't have too much longer to wait!


----------



## Steph32

Grey Eyes said:


> Got my bfp on opk today at 1345-I am excited it's finally here:happydance:! I hate waiting. Big positive test line on First Response before the reference line even showed then another positive on CBeasy...yeah, I have to confirm everything :shrug:. So I am guessing I should ovulate tomorrow? Ladies- if I can only get the chance to dtd once what is the best day?:wacko:

Yes, hopefully you dtd today. Once you get that positive, don't waste any time. The positive indicates you will ovulate in the next 12-36 hours, and then once you bd it can take the sperm anywhere from 6-12 hours to reach the egg, with the average being 10... sometimes it can take the fast sperm only 30 minutes! But if you have good quality CM for a number of days before O, you could bd 5-7 days before and the sperm will be already waiting there when the egg is released. I've gotten pregnant when only bd'ing a whole week before O!


----------



## SLCMommy

Steph - That's sooo great!!! =)


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-Cant wait to know the gender and lovely girl's name.

Ashley-Happy 12 weeks!!!

AFM, well spent yesterday dtd alot :rofl: and watched movies with dh. Had a good day and night with DH on his last day before going back to work. DH and I have been doing good relationship wise too and thats pretty good. Im cd13 today and time is just going by. DH and i have been taking our vitamins and we missed 2 days of it because of all the birthday planning and my actual birthday :dohh: But its okay because we are back to taking the vitamins :thumbup: This cycle is a good cycle so far. We just dtd when we want too. In reality, ttc is not the main purpose for us dtd. Now we just dtd when we want too. Im not going to stress about it all i.e. ov, opks etc. Im just going to let nature take its course and if its meant to happen then its meant to happen. But im going to stop thinking "EVERY" month is the month because i've noticed i use to always put myself in a sad place whenever AF came. Not saying I dont have PMA but this is more like a im going to be stress free with PMA and thankful for what i get i.e. AF etc because some women have health issues, cant have kids due to medical reasons etc and I have been crying over getting AF every month :dohh: So I am grateful for my health, DH's health, grateful for all of us to still be alive to see another day and praying that we all get our bfps. It will happen i just know it.


----------



## Grey Eyes

mzswizz said:


> Thanks Grey Eyes. And yes, you would think that it wouldnt take long at all but i guess it does :haha: GL :thumbup: Hoping you get your eggy!

Thanks, me too! My husband suffers from peripheral neuropathy (nerve damage) and the pain is pretty debilitating, so "timing" is beyond just ovulation....Ogh, speaking of which, ovulation pain- is it sudden and brief or can it linger for a few hours? Early this morning I started getting this pretty piercing pain that fades then comes back. Hmm..:shrug:


----------



## Steph32

I like the attitude Patrice! Perfect start for the new year.

Grey Eyes- Some months if I ovulated strongly I would get the sharp pain on one side. Usually that signals the exact time the egg is bursting through. So, figure you have about 24 hours after! Sorry timing gets complicated with your DH's illness, hopefully that doesn't put too much of a damper on things. :hugs:


----------



## lauraemily17

Grey Eyes - I always used to get O pains, always noticable and a lot like you described but only over about 10 mins or so. It always seemed to be most noticeable when it was on my left as well. Weirdly I've read that its common for O pains to be felt on the left but doesn't indicate it's the left ovary that is ovualting?!?! 

Patrice - When did you O last month? If I remember correctly it was around now, so the lots of birthday DTD could be very well timed!! Our baby's an anniversary week of DTD baby!! :D

Emma - welcome to morning sickness, that's how mine started. Still to this day I have managed not to actually throw up though!! For me in the early days drinking ginger and lemon tea and snacking lots worked, also fresh air works really well so take a walk round the block if you can! This worked for me until I got to about 8 weeks at which point not a lot worked. It's only now easing up but not as quickly as I'd like!

Steph / Ashley - I will be paying lots of attention to see if I can spot Beanie moving, I have a suspicion though that I have a lazy baby!! When we listen to him on the doppler he does move around and sometimes we literally hear him pass under the doppler but he'll also stops and lets us have a good listen!! We managed to get a really good heartbeat last night, a lot stronger and clearer I guess as Beanie is bigger now. I did have a scare yesterday so it was reassuring to hear as I got some horrible cramps in my side. I have started to get also sorts of cramp type feelings or kindof stabbing pains, it's not in one place though, I have had it around my tummy, my side, really low down in my pelvis, shooting pains around the cervix / virgina. It's painful enough for me to stop when they happen but they only last a second. It's not all the time either. Do you know what it could be?


----------



## Grey Eyes

mzswizz said:


> Steph-Cant wait to know the gender and lovely girl's name.
> 
> Ashley-Happy 12 weeks!!!
> 
> AFM, well spent yesterday dtd alot :rofl: and watched movies with dh. Had a good day and night with DH on his last day before going back to work. DH and I have been doing good relationship wise too and thats pretty good. Im cd13 today and time is just going by. DH and i have been taking our vitamins and we missed 2 days of it because of all the birthday planning and my actual birthday :dohh: But its okay because we are back to taking the vitamins :thumbup: This cycle is a good cycle so far. We just dtd when we want too. In reality, ttc is not the main purpose for us dtd. Now we just dtd when we want too. Im not going to stress about it all i.e. ov, opks etc. Im just going to let nature take its course and if its meant to happen then its meant to happen. But im going to stop thinking "EVERY" month is the month because i've noticed i use to always put myself in a sad place whenever AF came. Not saying I dont have PMA but this is more like a im going to be stress free with PMA and thankful for what i get i.e. AF etc because some women have health issues, cant have kids due to medical reasons etc and I have been crying over getting AF every month :dohh: So I am grateful for my health, DH's health, grateful for all of us to still be alive to see another day and praying that we all get our bfps. It will happen i just know it.

I think that is a great attitude to have! I am dragging myself down a bit once in a while when I think of the "odds" stacked against me (in theory) husband has diabetes and pain issues, I am 36 ...I used to feel young then when I read the stats about pregnancy in relation to age I feel old! :haha:haha! I think I will take your advice and try to relax a little bit. I can't bring my other baby back but maybe God will bless me again soon! I knw we will all get bfp's - here's to fx'd!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> Grey Eyes - I always used to get O pains, always noticable and a lot like you described but only over about 10 mins or so. It always seemed to be most noticeable when it was on my left as well. Weirdly I've read that its common for O pains to be felt on the left but doesn't indicate it's the left ovary that is ovualting?!?!
> 
> Patrice - When did you O last month? If I remember correctly it was around now, so the lots of birthday DTD could be very well timed!! Our baby's an anniversary week of DTD baby!! :D
> 
> Emma - welcome to morning sickness, that's how mine started. Still to this day I have managed not to actually throw up though!! For me in the early days drinking ginger and lemon tea and snacking lots worked, also fresh air works really well so take a walk round the block if you can! This worked for me until I got to about 8 weeks at which point not a lot worked. It's only now easing up but not as quickly as I'd like!
> 
> Steph / Ashley - I will be paying lots of attention to see if I can spot Beanie moving, I have a suspicion though that I have a lazy baby!! When we listen to him on the doppler he does move around and sometimes we literally hear him pass under the doppler but he'll also stops and lets us have a good listen!! We managed to get a really good heartbeat last night, a lot stronger and clearer I guess as Beanie is bigger now. I did have a scare yesterday so it was reassuring to hear as I got some horrible cramps in my side. I have started to get also sorts of cramp type feelings or kindof stabbing pains, it's not in one place though, I have had it around my tummy, my side, really low down in my pelvis, shooting pains around the cervix / virgina. It's painful enough for me to stop when they happen but they only last a second. It's not all the time either. Do you know what it could be?

Yes, I have been getting left side pains also. Strange _our womens bodies_! No wonder men have such a hard time figuring us out! We can't figure ourselves out...:haha: haha!


----------



## Steph32

Laura- I get those sensations too. I really think it's the baby growing and things making room in there. You could call some of that "round ligament pain" but I think the term is so general and the kind of pain that you get can come as cramps, sharp pains, stabbing pains, twitching, pressure, etc... so for everyone it is different. This time I know what to expect, I remember with my first I had so many strange and unfamiliar sensations (all in the 2nd tri), that I even went to the ER a couple times because I didn't know what it was. Obviously, everything was fine when checked, but when you have pains you're not used to, it can be scary. Hang in there!


----------



## Grey Eyes

K, ladies, i am getting seriously confused! I tested my LH yesterday at 1345--got a major positive on both First Response and CBeasy digital. Today I test again at 1430 with both and get a huge POSITIVE on First Response but a Negative with CBE. ?? Any clue? :muaha: Is CBE more sensative to levels? My First Response test today banged in with my LH line before the reference line even appeared, yet a negative on cbe. Could I simply be catching it on the way down? And if so (thanks for your patience everyone! You're awesome!:thumbup:) does this mean I probably haven't ovulated yet and still have time to attack dh? :shrug::wacko:


----------



## SLCMommy

Grey Eyes - Honestly, I don't know! I really wish I could be of help but I only TTC for three months and got my BFP on the 3rd month so I never had to deal with those :( I know there has to be someone on here that knows what you are dealing with and can probably give you their insight though.


AFM, Oh! The joys of pregnancy is still ringing throughout my household! I just LOVE the fact that I am now 12 weeks pregnant and I am still feeling ill. Note: Heavy sarcasm. Is anyone else here still feeling lousy?


----------



## Steph32

Ashley- I was telling Laura before that 12 weeks was definitely NOT the end of the MS, and wasn't until 14 weeks that I started feeling better.

Grey Eyes- I really don't know much about the difference in brands, BUT they always say to go with the first day of positive LH surge you get. So even though you're getting a neg today on one of them, I would go with yesterday's pos as being more accurate.


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks ladies. PMA is the way to go :thumbup:

Grey Eyes-I agree with what Steph said! Wish i could be more of a help.

Laura-I ov'd on cd19 last month. So 7 days to go. Who knows i probably will ov earlier or later but im just going to relax this cycle around seeing that its been alot of things going on.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Thanks! I know, each brand has their unique differences...I tested again tonight at 1815 with the First Response and it is again positive BUT I have noticed the test line is of a lighter degree than earlier. I am guessing that means my surge is waning. I'm pretty good at guessing haha! :haha: 
You _have_ had a busy week from the sounds of it! I like the idea of relaxing and not worrying about it too much- the only way I can do that is by occupying my mind. I am studying for my LSATS so that should help!:wacko:


----------



## mzswizz

Grey Eyes-so it seems the first response just picked up the ending of the surge. Well atleast you know which brand is better now.


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, Its cd14 for me today. So almost halfway through my cycle already :happydance: i have told myself if i cant get the cb digi opks, then im not going to use any other brand because trying to read the lines can be quite confusing AND makes me spend alot of money. So im just going to see how this cycle goes without the opks. If i dont get pregnant this month, then next cycle i will have the cb digis ready. By then i will be working and i wont have to worry about waiting for dh to do it because we all know how it takes men forever to do things we ask them to do :haha: So i am pretty set and feeling pretty good. Bring on the new year and Happy New Year's Eve!


----------



## SLCMommy

Patrice, I really love your avatar picture of you and your dh. Its beautiful. I miss Emma...where did she go? Lol


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Ashley. Its an old pic but i love it. Have to find the camera so i can post an updated pictured because we look older now :haha: And good question...where is Emma? She will probably come on later.


----------



## Grey Eyes

mzswizz said:


> Grey Eyes-so it seems the first response just picked up the ending of the surge. Well atleast you know which brand is better now.

You're right, good point- I think the only thing I liked about the cbe is that is showed me an exact peak.:dohh:


----------



## Grey Eyes

mzswizz said:


> Thanks Ashley. Its an old pic but i love it. Have to find the camera so i can post an updated pictured because we look older now :haha: And good question...where is Emma? She will probably come on later.

I love it too! I am jealous you live in such a beautiful place--Idaho is nice but I am sooOOoo tired of snow and ice! I grew up in Alaska it's beautiful but don't want to go through -100 below again:nope: haha! Anyway beautiful pic of you two!:thumbup:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Sorry ladies, another question...:dohh: What about caffeine? I have been a serious caffeine/coffee addict since I was about 10 years old...I have stopped entirely the last two months and am wondering if there is any benefit to it? Do you all consume caffeine? I have read it is detrimental to conception. I am looking for a vice lol and they are all bad for me :wacko:jk


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Grey Eyes. I was going to go for the cbe for next cycle if i dont get pregnant this cycle. I think it'll be sooo much easier for me. And yes we are from Miami, FL so its pretty nice here but we just dont like when its hurricane season :rofl: But other than that...its always hot well not always because we sometimes get cold fronts but hot and rainy sometimes. Its very nice because of course there's beaches everywhere since we live close by the ocean.

And about the caffeine, I heard the less the better. DH and I have our share of caffeine but we minimized it so its more water and other than soda, tea etc. It suppose to help when you have less caffeine so we shall see.


----------



## Steph32

Yes where is Emma? I hope she's ok? Just wanted to pop in and wish everyone a Happy New Year's Eve! Hope you all have fun ringing in the new year! We will most likely be staying home and watching the ball drop New York time! Either that, or maybe take Nicholas to the movies.

Grey Eyes- I was never a caffeine consumer (I get too jittery, I'm already wound up and a nervous wreck all the time)! So I never had to worry about cutting it out, yet of course it is one of the first things that is recommended you ditch or reduce when ttc... I don't know of any other vices that will take it's place (although I'm big on dark chocolate-- which does have a bit of caffeine).if you're finding you NEED it, you could always have a little?! It's hard to cut things out cold turkey.


----------



## mzswizz

DH and I will probably just have a bottle a wine and wait for the ball to drop in NY on tv for tonight. 

AFM, well right now i am making a roast chicken and mashed potatoes for dinner yummy. And last night DH told me that he wants to move to Europe :shock: So he was saying if he finds a job in Europe we will move :shock: Well atleast I know it wont be for awhile. Europe will be pretty far away from the family. I know we usually have to go see our family because they say we live far but just imagine once we live in Europe :rofl: I have no problem with that though. I think a new area will be great for us. I have always wanted to move out the states anyways and DH has family in london so we will have family there. So now we just got to save and see what happens.


----------



## SpudsMama

Aw, I've been missed :haha:

Morning sickness is definitely here... I was cradling the porcelain this morning :dohh: :dohh: :dohh: I woke up at 5:45am knowing I needed to, but managed to put it off for a couple of hours by eating ginger biscuits in bed. They're life savers!! It stays with me all morning, goes away over lunch-time, and then comes back again for the afternoon. It comes in shifts :roll: xx


----------



## mzswizz

aww Emma :hugs: well atleast you are defo prego.


----------



## Grey Eyes

mzswizz said:


> DH and I will probably just have a bottle a wine and wait for the ball to drop in NY on tv for tonight.
> 
> AFM, well right now i am making a roast chicken and mashed potatoes for dinner yummy. And last night DH told me that he wants to move to Europe :shock: So he was saying if he finds a job in Europe we will move :shock: Well atleast I know it wont be for awhile. Europe will be pretty far away from the family. I know we usually have to go see our family because they say we live far but just imagine once we live in Europe :rofl: I have no problem with that though. I think a new area will be great for us. I have always wanted to move out the states anyways and DH has family in london so we will have family there. So now we just got to save and see what happens.

Wow, adventurous! :) I used to do crazy stuff (before I got married) lol. I would wake up, decide I was tired of a place, get a ticket to somewhere and start over. Those days are over haha! Actually we are thinking of moving to Hawaii or someplace warm. Dh says the cold bothers the nerves in his legs so bad so we want a warmer climate. Europe is too cold :cold: lol so I will continue to write :) Last night we had 65 mph wind and driving rain :rain: I am descent from Ireland though, would love to visit there...good luck with your adventures!:thumbup:


----------



## Grey Eyes

TTC Sept 2010 said:


> Aw, I've been missed :haha:
> 
> Morning sickness is definitely here... I was cradling the porcelain this morning :dohh: :dohh: :dohh: I woke up at 5:45am knowing I needed to, but managed to put it off for a couple of hours by eating ginger biscuits in bed. They're life savers!! It stays with me all morning, goes away over lunch-time, and then comes back again for the afternoon. It comes in shifts :roll: xx

Actually your ms is a great sign! Tons of needed hormones pumping through your body right now :thumbup: Congrats!!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Grey Eyes. Colder climate is what DH wants. I pretty much livedi n warm climate all my life so i guess change isnt bad. But i know for awhile i will probably moan and groan saying im not use to the cold blah blah blah :rofl: I give it a few years before we do move out of the states. A new environment, a new adventure, new life, new start, but hopefully we will have kids before we move :rofl:


----------



## lauraemily17

Wow, you could be moving to our neck of the woods Patrice! Our climate is rather chilly though, I would love more than anything to emigrate to Australia, just a dream though, DH won't even consider moving to a different county away from his family so a different country is never going to happen!! 

Steph - I feel lots less worried about the pains now, thank you!! I does make sense that I'll feel things moving around, it's a shame it hurts though!! 

Grey eyes - looking at your pic you look like you have irish blood. I'm quarter Irish but don't really look it! 

Emma - boo for the actual sickness now but yay for the hormones!! There's definately a love hate relationship with ms!!

Wishing you all a very happy new year now ladies as we're off to a friends to see in the New Year. I've had a 2 hour nap so I should be able to stay awake long enough to get to 12 & drive us home!! 2011 hasn't been the year I expected with too many lows but you ladies have been such a great support, thank you all so much :hugs: :hugs: Here's to 2012 & hopefully the year we all get the babies we so deserve. Xxxxx


----------



## mzswizz

I say in a couple of years its possible we could move there but we shall see. I want to start somewhere new even though now it would be hard to visit friends and family but its okay.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Well, here I am breaking my own rules...had a glass of wine with dh for New Years... For the first couple months after my mc I fretted about everything I consumed, I sort of micromanaged my body - no coffee, no chocolate, no cardio (doc's orders so I don't lose any more weight), etc, and I realized after talking to dh that I was seriously stessing myself (and him) out. That can't be good either!:wacko:
I hope one glass of wine isn't going to throw me completly into infertility (jk, I'm sure it won't) but with dh's health issues right now I can't pin him down to dtd on my schedule:shrug:haha. So I guess it's time for me to sit back, relax, and wait for :witch: to arrive. Then start all over? :winkwink:


----------



## mzswizz

grey eyes-good job on the glass of wine. dh isnt home yet so the glass of wine has to wait for now. my af is due in 19 more days so im just going to see what happens on the 19th.


----------



## SpudsMama

Did anyone else not make it to midnight? I was fast asleep before 11pm :blush: 

MS woke me up, but I've worked out that if I give in and be sick first thing in the morning (sorry TMI) then it's a lot better to deal with. Although saying that, I did it about half an hour ago and the nausea is already back :dohh: 

Grey Eyes - I'm sure one glass of wine won't hurt :thumbup:


----------



## SLCMommy

Happy New Year 2012 everyone!!:xmas4: I was craving pre-cooked cold shrimp & DH went and got me some JUMBO pre-cooked cold shrimp. Mmm! Mmm! Mmmmm! I had a BLAST but I felt sick after eating almost a half pound. LOL :) :haha:

The kids have a cousin staying over tonight, so they have just been playing. (They are all asleep now though). I hate to say it, but since it was New years, DH was drinking some rum & pepsi. I wasn't feeling that gross....so...for the first time in three weeks (maybe four?) we BD. During the middle, I whispered in his ear "consider yourself lucky"...LOL! :saywhat:

So, I looked at the clock afterwords and it was already past midnight. Oh well. Since living out west in the US, half of the world already rang in the new year, so, it wasn't any skin off my nose. Kids were playing the wii and with some of their Christmas gifts & chowing down on the rest of the Christmas cookies.

I woke up not too long ago (It's 2:45 AM here) feeling really sick. :sick: I can smell EVERYTHING and it's magnified by a lot. The smell of the air in the house, our bed sheets and my husband....grossed me out. I looked at my sleeping husband horrified of his stench,.... but only two hours ago I didn't think he had any kind of a "smell" (except the rum on his breath which didn't bother me). I really hate this, I hate being sick. Generic Zofran didn't work, this other medicine for the same purpose didn't work (well, it worked, but it made me incredibly irritable....I was SO mean to everyone on Christmas Eve....the next morning I vowed I'd NEVER take it again). So now that it is January 1st, my insurance has kicked in and at my next appoint I can ask for the dis solvable brand name Zofran that worked like a charm in my #2 pregnancy.

Yesterday morning, I watched the documentary "Pregnant in America". Ugh, I know it wasn't meant to make C-Section mamas feel bad... but knowing that this baby will be my fourth c-section (hardly ANY doctor will do a vaginal birth after two c-sections here in the states, and it's actually banned in the state of Utah) breaks my heart.:cry: It hurts knowing that I'll never deliver a child naturally....it makes me feel robbed. With my DS #1, I could of done vaginal birth IF I went into labor on my own before my due date.............I never did.

...Grrrr...

Oh well, all that truly matters is a healthy baby, right? 

Emma - I'm so sorry that you now have been officially introduced to the toilet God. It has such a way to make us pregnant woman bow down to it. :haha::sick::sick:


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-consider yourself lucky :haha: now thats classic. Yay for the insurance so now you get your Zofran. Wouldnt it be just your luck that when you get the Zofran the morning sickness stops :dohh: But hopefully it stops before your next appt so you dont deal with it anymore. And that pre cooked shrimp sounds good. Even though I didnt really eat shrimp anymore...i want some now :rofl:

AFM, First I would like to say Happy New Year!!! DH and I brought a mattress downstairs and camped out in the living room with a glass of wine. We didnt drink the wine until 12 midnight though. DH and I had fun in the meantime waiting for new year's. We played video games, ate dinner and dh took a nap :rofl: But we had fun and then the traditional countdown and ball drop to begin the new year came. DH and I kissed, drank wine, and talked about what is going to be different this year. Also we brought in the new year by dtd :blush: I should ov in 4 days so around jan. 5th. So we pretty much are in good standing with catching the egg. Let's see if we start off a new year with a bfp and then in september, a bundle of joy.


----------



## Grey Eyes

SLCMommy said:


> Happy New Year 2012 everyone!!:xmas4: I was craving pre-cooked cold shrimp & DH went and got me some JUMBO pre-cooked cold shrimp. Mmm! Mmm! Mmmmm! I had a BLAST but I felt sick after eating almost a half pound. LOL :) :haha:
> 
> The kids have a cousin staying over tonight, so they have just been playing. (They are all asleep now though). I hate to say it, but since it was New years, DH was drinking some rum & pepsi. I wasn't feeling that gross....so...for the first time in three weeks (maybe four?) we BD. During the middle, I whispered in his ear "consider yourself lucky"...LOL! :saywhat:
> 
> So, I looked at the clock afterwords and it was already past midnight. Oh well. Since living out west in the US, half of the world already rang in the new year, so, it wasn't any skin off my nose. Kids were playing the wii and with some of their Christmas gifts & chowing down on the rest of the Christmas cookies.
> 
> I woke up not too long ago (It's 2:45 AM here) feeling really sick. :sick: I can smell EVERYTHING and it's magnified by a lot. The smell of the air in the house, our bed sheets and my husband....grossed me out. I looked at my sleeping husband horrified of his stench,.... but only two hours ago I didn't think he had any kind of a "smell" (except the rum on his breath which didn't bother me). I really hate this, I hate being sick. Generic Zofran didn't work, this other medicine for the same purpose didn't work (well, it worked, but it made me incredibly irritable....I was SO mean to everyone on Christmas Eve....the next morning I vowed I'd NEVER take it again). So now that it is January 1st, my insurance has kicked in and at my next appoint I can ask for the dis solvable brand name Zofran that worked like a charm in my #2 pregnancy.
> 
> Yesterday morning, I watched the documentary "Pregnant in America". Ugh, I know it wasn't meant to make C-Section mamas feel bad... but knowing that this baby will be my fourth c-section (hardly ANY doctor will do a vaginal birth after two c-sections here in the states, and it's actually banned in the state of Utah) breaks my heart.:cry: It hurts knowing that I'll never deliver a child naturally....it makes me feel robbed. With my DS #1, I could of done vaginal birth IF I went into labor on my own before my due date.............I never did.
> 
> ...Grrrr...
> 
> Oh well, all that truly matters is a healthy baby, right?
> 
> Emma - I'm so sorry that you now have been officially introduced to the toilet God. It has such a way to make us pregnant woman bow down to it. :haha::sick::sick:

Don't feel bad about the C-sections! I have given birth naturally twice no pain meds all the way (deliberatly:wacko:) and believe me at the time I envy c-sectioners!:dohh: It feels like period cramps from hell! I did make quite a lot of noise and threatened to kick my doc in the face but everyone at the hospital will remember me! It took me 29 minutes to deliver my latest baby so I am nervous about the next. No gentle spiritual awakening stuff- just raw unadulterated PAIN.lol!My sister-in-law has had 3 C-sections and I am pretty sure she didn't miss out on anything. If I get prego with twins I think I'll demand it! So c-section or natural--yes, all that matters is you are both healthy!:thumbup:


----------



## Grey Eyes

mzswizz said:


> Ashley-consider yourself lucky :haha: now thats classic. Yay for the insurance so now you get your Zofran. Wouldnt it be just your luck that when you get the Zofran the morning sickness stops :dohh: But hopefully it stops before your next appt so you dont deal with it anymore. And that pre cooked shrimp sounds good. Even though I didnt really eat shrimp anymore...i want some now :rofl:
> 
> AFM, First I would like to say Happy New Year!!! DH and I brought a mattress downstairs and camped out in the living room with a glass of wine. We didnt drink the wine until 12 midnight though. DH and I had fun in the meantime waiting for new year's. We played video games, ate dinner and dh took a nap :rofl: But we had fun and then the traditional countdown and ball drop to begin the new year came. DH and I kissed, drank wine, and talked about what is going to be different this year. Also we brought in the new year by dtd :blush: I should ov in 4 days so around jan. 5th. So we pretty much are in good standing with catching the egg. Let's see if we start off a new year with a bfp and then in september, a bundle of joy.

Good luck with your bfp!!:thumbup: No such luck for me this time around:nope: Dh has been sick (flu or something) but I told him next month is _reserved_ lol! So I have been a bad girl and drank some wine and, ahem, ate some chocolate :blush: and this morning drank some good old home brew espresso :coffee: . I know, I am terrible, but I figure two days a month should be ok as long as there's no possibility of bfp....Gonna be triple bad and eat apple pie for breakfast. Ahhhh...feels good to be bad once in awhile! :haha:LOL! Happy New Year everybody!!!


----------



## mzswizz

DH and I had wine and been eating sweets like its no tomorrow :blush: But now its crunch time because its getting close to ov day so got to act healthy and then in the tww go back to my gummi bears :rofl:


----------



## Steph32

Ashley- Yes, don't feel bad about having to do another c-section. I understand though, your wanting to experience natural childbirth but I guess you need to do what's best for you and baby. I'm surprised though, with your first pregnancy they wanted to induce you just because you were past your due date... how far? That's one thing I disagree with, I feel the baby will come when baby is ready... unless you have medical problems or you are like over 3 weeks late or something. Doctors are so quick to induce and/or perform c-sections. I understand though, after having 3 c-sections, why the doctor doesn't want to do a vbac. Here in CA I think they allow VBAC's but I think after 3 c- sections they don't recommend it.

Just to make you feel better... I went through natural childbirth, no pain meds, no epidural...4 DAYS OF LABOR... Prodromal labor I think they call it... PAIN PAIN PAIN! No sleep, didn't eat, it was difficult. I had planned on an unmedicated birth, so that's kind of what I stuck to. I was delirious by the time I had to push, and honestly don't remember much of anything! Maybe that's why I had no reservations of getting pregnant again :rofl: But, I'm hoping that labor will be much much shorter this time!

Grey Eyes- Sorry you had to miss this month, but have fun indulging :haha:

Patrice- Do you think you know exactly when you're ovulating? Do you get other signs? GL in the tww!!

Emma- Sorry your MS is going into full gear, but I'm happy you are def 100% prego and that baby is sticking real well!!!


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-Well ever since i started taking the multi vitamins...my cm has been changing like it suppose to and usually i just only get creamy cm throughout the whole time. Now im getting the dry after AF, then the sticky, now its still a little sticky but very creamy so it has change. Im still debating on if i should use the opks or not because the line tests really are confusing at times and i want the digi but i know dh doesnt want to go out and buy it because he thinks it will put pressure on him now etc etc. So its either just go buy the $tree opks for cd17-cd23 or whenever i get my first positive then stop testing when its negative, or just wing it.


----------



## Steph32

Patrice- I'd say at this point, just wing it. You're dtd often anyway, so no need for timing. The only reason you'd want to know exactly when you o is so that you'll know when to test and when to expect AF.

Ashley- is it safe for us to eat raw shrimp? I thought uncooked shellfish were one of the things that we had to stay away from in pregnancy...?


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Steph-You're right we dtd enough so there's no problem with timing. And i keep informing DH that we getting close to that time so he better be prepared :haha: I will be expecting AF anywhere between Jan. 19th-22nd. So will wait and see what happens.


----------



## SLCMommy

Steph - I wanted to be sure, so I went on Mayo Clinic online LOL. Yes, You can have shrimp as long as it's not raw like you suggested. You can still get it pre-cooked and cold! Just like we can eat tuna (canned), we just can't over do it ;)

https://www.mayoclinic.com/health/pregnancy-nutrition/PR00109


----------



## Steph32

Ohhhh, "pre-cooked"... for some reason I interpreted that as uncooked! My bad! Pregnancy brain fart!


----------



## mzswizz

good morning ladies! how are you ladies?

AFM, cd16 already?! Cant believe the time has just flown by through this cycle. Around 3 or 4 days I should be ov'ing (estimating). DH and I have been pretty good at dtd every day now so thats good. I have been getting sharp cramps now so im thinking its a sign that ov will happen soon :thumbup:


----------



## lauraemily17

Maybe ovulation you're feeling there Patrice? Today could be the day! 

I had a bad night last night, today is Blueberrys due date, it's been on my mind for the last week a lot & I got really upset last night. :cry: feeling a bit better now, I know these things happen for a reason & wouldn't be without Beanie now but the date bought back the pain of losing blueberry. 

Decided it was time for s bump update, it's changes shape from last time, I'm hoping it's because it's a bit more baby now & less bloat!! What's everyone else bumps looking like now? 

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/520fa3cb.jpg

Grey eyes - sorry you've missed this month but at least you can indulge guilt free.


----------



## mzswizz

Lovely bump Laura! Since im not doing opks, i dont know if its occurring today..if it is then great because we dtd enough especially yesterday to catch the egg. But if i based it off of cm, i am having creamy/a little watery cm right now so thinking its gearing up for ov. Hope i catch the egg. And dont worry about the down feeling on the blueberry due date because every nov. 16th i remember that it wouldve been my 1st m/c's due date. The beanie would've been going on 2 yrs old this year. But on the bright side atleast you are passing by the due date with a healthy beanie in your tummy :hugs:


----------



## SLCMommy

Laura - Your bump is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!! It is darling!! I send many hugs to you!! xxxxx

AFM, I found a cloth diaper store (ran by a mama...just herself) that will let me do layway ;) so I got 279 worth of stuff LOL - I'll pay it off by May. I feel bad it'll take that long but I guess 279 over a span of months is better than no 279 at all. Her bumgenius newborn all-in-one diapers are only $13.95 ;) LOVE!!


----------



## lauraemily17

Thanks ladies :hugs: I had more tears last night but over a soap opera this time!! Think I've reached the hormonal emotional stage!! :dohh: Beanie is also a good job at making be feel sick today, I'm 14 weeks now, surely I'm allowed a break now. It's been literally all morning so far!! 

That's a great deal you've got Ashley, we're going to a baby show in Feb so hoping to get a good deal there. 

Eatery CM is a good sign O is on it's way Patrice, mine was always watery, don't think I ever really got any proper egg white cm!!


----------



## lauraemily17

Obviously I mean watery cm not eatery!! Stupid autocorrect on my phone!! :dohh:


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-yay for being able to get the stuff you need. Great that you found a good affordable place. Cant go wrong when there is a mom selling it :haha:

Laura-i soo dislike autocorrect :haha: i tend to deactivate it on the electronics i get. And i never got ewcm neither unless it was during dtd or during foreplay :blush: when i wiped this morning, it was clear shiny like cm so maybe its gearing to become ewcm :shrug:

AFM, cd17 and i have decided to use the opks so i know when to start testing :blush: im going to start today. But i have one question...say i get a positive opk today and then it turns negative and then i keep testing anf get another positive on around cd20 or so..do i go by the 1st or 2nd positive? Now d and i been dtd alot..well every day this week because im due to o this week hence the wanting to use opks so i know for sure. And also i had a DETAILED WEIRD dream last night. Ok so usually the hpt dreams always show me poas and then showing the results to dh but it always be a hpt that is faulty etc. This time around...i had already taken like 10 and they were all positive and i showed my parents and my mom was asking me did i have any spotting, i said no. Then she asked when was my lmp and i said dec. 18th! Thats this cycle!!!! Hopefully thats a sign that a bfp is to come. And i got the positve on the ic's which i have (thanks Steph :hugs: ) and on the plus sign test but i dont have those and my mom was trying to get me to take the digis but i told her no i didnt want to yet because we are goin to wait until i missed my AF due date. Im really hoping this means bfp forth coming.


----------



## Steph32

Hey guys, on my way to my 16 week appt! Hopefully this time they can hear the heartbeat with the doppler. They should be able to :shrug: And then, I'm going to schedule my anatomy scan, I can't believe it's only 2 weeks away, and I'll finally know if it's a boy or girl!

Patrice- Love your dream. Hopefully it's a sign of what's soon to come!!!!

Laura- I love your bump, it actually looks very similar to mine! I guess I'm still small considering I'm 16 weeks, but definitely showing and a lot bigger than just a few weeks ago.

(btw, eatery cm.... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: ) EWWWW!!!! HAHAHA


----------



## lauraemily17

Sounds like a great dream Patrice. If you get a positive followed by negatives then a positive again I would assume you hadn't ovulated first time & your body was gearing up again to O. Generally you should always go by the first positive but I've always thought that is assuming tests continue to be positive, not go negative then positive again iykwim?!? 

Good luck for your appointment Steph, I'm sure you'll hear the baby. I've just been listening to Beanie on my Doppler!! That's so exciting that you're so close to finding out the gender, I can't wait until we can. I've got a scan this Thursday & will be keeping an eye out for a nub!! We'll then get to find out when our anomaly scan will be, think it'll be 20 weeks so hopefully we'll get an extra scan at 17 weeks before we're discharged from the recurrent muscarriage clinic & if we're very lucky get to find out the gender!! I'm thinking more & more that's I've got a placid little boy in here who's going to be just like my DH!!


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-How did the doctor go today? And happy 16 weeks!!! Hopefully the dream is a good sign.

Laura-OPKs can be confusing i tell you. I've talked to DH about it and he said not to worry and i should wait next cycle to use opks if it doesnt work out this month and not to stress out so thats what im going with :thumbup: Happy 14 weeks btw. Im just hoping i ov this time. Let's go bfp!

AFM, just got back home from running errands etc. DH is finally heading home so thats good and he is in the bd spirit so we all know what I will be busy doing tonight :rofl: Well let's just hope a bfp comes out of this. Come on dream...please come to reality.


----------



## Grey Eyes

mzswizz said:


> Steph-Well ever since i started taking the multi vitamins...my cm has been changing like it suppose to and usually i just only get creamy cm throughout the whole time. Now im getting the dry after AF, then the sticky, now its still a little sticky but very creamy so it has change. Im still debating on if i should use the opks or not because the line tests really are confusing at times and i want the digi but i know dh doesnt want to go out and buy it because he thinks it will put pressure on him now etc etc. So its either just go buy the $tree opks for cd17-cd23 or whenever i get my first positive then stop testing when its negative, or just wing it.

Wow, I never thought about vitamins helping out int hat department...Cool, -thanks for the great info! :thumbup: I will def keep taking them!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> Ohhhh, "pre-cooked"... for some reason I interpreted that as uncooked! My bad! Pregnancy brain fart!

Pregnancy brain fart?! LOL that is sooOOoo funny! My husband didn't believe me about those when I was pregnant. One day I drove all over town with my wallet on the hood of my car...definately a pregnancy brain fart. Then I baked a pizza and couldn't figure out why it was so tough (I, ahem, had forgotten to remove the cardboard casing...:blush:) This is a new one= PBF. haha!:haha:


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> Maybe ovulation you're feeling there Patrice? Today could be the day!
> 
> I had a bad night last night, today is Blueberrys due date, it's been on my mind for the last week a lot & I got really upset last night. :cry: feeling a bit better now, I know these things happen for a reason & wouldn't be without Beanie now but the date bought back the pain of losing blueberry.
> 
> Decided it was time for s bump update, it's changes shape from last time, I'm hoping it's because it's a bit more baby now & less bloat!! What's everyone else bumps looking like now?
> 
> https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/520fa3cb.jpg
> 
> Grey eyes - sorry you've missed this month but at least you can indulge guilt free.



Thank you! But my indulgence is over ... back to Nesquick:coffee:for breakfast ... BTW you are definatley sporting a baby bump girl! Congrats! You are beautiful:hugs:I bet you are seriously excited!:cloud9: 
I am sorry to hear about your rough night. I mc'd in November and still get so sad about it. The other night my dh sat down with me and cautioned me against wondering why so much etc..he said I had to accept it and move forward and focus on our next successful pregnancy. That has helped me alot, b/c it's almost impossible to function any other way. I am so happy for you sporting your bump!:happydance:


----------



## Grey Eyes

mzswizz said:


> Steph-How did the doctor go today? And happy 16 weeks!!! Hopefully the dream is a good sign.
> 
> Laura-OPKs can be confusing i tell you. I've talked to DH about it and he said not to worry and i should wait next cycle to use opks if it doesnt work out this month and not to stress out so thats what im going with :thumbup: Happy 14 weeks btw. Im just hoping i ov this time. Let's go bfp!
> 
> AFM, just got back home from running errands etc. DH is finally heading home so thats good and he is in the bd spirit so we all know what I will be busy doing tonight :rofl: Well let's just hope a bfp comes out of this. Come on dream...please come to reality.

Wow, your dream sounds awesome! Sometimes your subconscious picks up ont hings...Fx'd! I think your dh is right- try not to stress out (too much):thumbup:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies- I have a question...Has any of you tried fertility tests? I never thought about it but I am wondering how my egg supply is holding out? I will be (drum roll) 37 this spring. I don't feel old:shrug: I have heard you use the test during your period and it measures your fsh? :shrug:


----------



## SLCMommy

Laura - You watch soap operas?! SO DO I!! If you know anything about America soaps..... I was named after Ashley Abbott off the Young & The Restless :) My mom loved the character and named me after her. LOL. I LOVE The Bold & The Beautiful! I watch it EVERY SINGLE DAY! Hahaha.... In honor of keeping the tradition alive, that is where I got "Liam" for my future (maybe) son's name! Haha... Off of Liam Spencer on The Bold & The Beautiful :)


Steph - When exactly is your anatomy scan? Do you have any personal feelings of it is a boy or a girl?


----------



## Steph32

My appt went well! Heard the heartbeat (for the first time) but it was funny because baby only gave us a sneak peek... moved away after only about 3 seconds of hearing it! As if to say... that's all you're gettin' from me! But the 3 seconds that I did hear the heartbeat it was very loud and strong, it surprised me! 

I am making my appt for the anatomy scan tomorrow, tried to do it today but the diagnostics center was closed. But I know for sure it will be either the 17th, 18th or 19th of this month. Ashley, I do have feelings that it is a girl, always have (and apparently so does Nicholas) but I don't put too much weight on those feelings because I don't want to have any expectations going into the scan. I really don't have a preference anyway, I would be happy either way!!

Grey Eyes- I have taken those FSH tests.You're supposed to do it on day 3 of your period and if the line is as dark or darker than the control then supposedly it is an indicator of your egg quantity and quality. But that's all that it is... an indicator. I honestly don't think the test is the be all end all to your fertility, because I have heard of many women who have gotten positives, or even got their blood FSH tested at the doctor and was positive, and still have gone on to get pregnant. I actually had a high FSH (the urine test showed a dark line, and blood test showed borderline high FSH level for my age- 33) yet I got pregnant. In fact, I got pregnant on the cycle that my day 3 fsh test showed that it was high. It got me discouraged right away, to see that number, but it helped when I put things into perspective. I wouldn't rely on that test at all... at least the urine one. If you really want to know your true FSH, get your blood tested on day 3 and if it turns out to be skyrocket high (like above 20, 30, 40's), then it might be an issue, but many women have what would considered to be "high" or "positive" on the urine test and it is misleading.


----------



## mzswizz

Grey Eyes-Yes i didnt know multivitamins helped with that neither and also water but it has helped out alot. And yes im not going to stress it and just let nature take its course. And i agree with Steph. I have taken the same urine test too and it gave me a positive on them but i had a surprise pregnancy (ended in m/c) so i wouldnt rely on them. And when i was reading into it....your fsh could be positive one cycle and the next be labeled as normal so imo, dont worry about buying those tests. Like steph said if you want to know your levels go to the doc.

Steph-Oh I see you have a sneaky baby since the beanie only gave you a sneak peek :haha: But cant wait until you find out what you're having. You will know around my af due date so yay good news around the time i will probably freak out worrying is it AF or not :rofl: Atleast i have something else to look forward to :thumbup:

AFM, well its cd18 already which means possible o day tomorrow yay :happydance: Told dh about it and he seems nonchalant about it but I know he is excited :haha: Well we didnt dtd last night because we both were tired and ended up showering then cuddling and falling asleep. It was a well needed rest i must say. I feel better this morning. But i woke up to a cold morning. Hopefully this cold doesnt lasts long. Anyways..im feeling good about this cycle. I have noticed that this morning, i got increased cm and its a little on the stretchy side too so thats good. Atleast i have somewhat ewcm in me. I think i have it but it just doesnt come on the tp. I think if i was to check up there i would have loads because i know every time i have an orgasm its loads of ewcm (sorry tmi :blush: ) Here's to hoping this egg is going to be caught :thumbup:


----------



## SLCMommy

Patrice - Sometimes you just need a good nights sleep. :)


----------



## mzswizz

Yes Ashley. It was well needed i feel so refreshed and energized.


----------



## Grey Eyes

:wacko:Steph and Patrice - Thank you! You have sort of put my mind at ease, I don't think I'll bother getting the test....with all the junk I have to combat right now (our crazy human bodies!:wacko:) I don't need to add to it. I don't really think I have an egg problem...:shrug:...if I can time it just right...:haha:

Ashley - o my gosh to hear the heartbeat is so exciting and what a relief! It's like music- congrats!!


----------



## Steph32

Grey Eyes said:


> :wacko:Steph and Patrice - Thank you! You have sort of put my mind at ease, I don't think I'll bother getting the test....with all the junk I have to combat right now (our crazy human bodies!:wacko:) I don't need to add to it. I don't really think I have an egg problem...:shrug:...if I can time it just right...:haha:
> 
> Ashley - o my gosh to hear the heartbeat is so exciting and what a relief! It's like music- congrats!!

Yes yes, so much better not to even get started with those things, different fertility tests, etc... I honestly wish I had never gone to a fertility doctor, I think it was a bit premature to assume I had a problem just because of my 2 m/c's... sometimes we are just dealt bad cards. So, I ended up spending a lot of unnecessary $ to run all of these tests that turned out to be normal. And it caused me more worry than anything, to analyze every little thing that could be wrong...


----------



## Steph32

So I'm glad to have finally set up my 18 week scan. It'll be on Jan 18th. I'm very happy because as it turns out I'm getting it done at this private facility that I've heard GREAT things about... he does the full medical evaluation, provides you with a DVD and pictures, AND the room is huge, and has 2 tv screens to view the baby! Since it'll be the 3 of us plus my mom, it'll be nice to be more comfortable. Can't wait!


----------



## mzswizz

Grey Eyes-You're welcome. Yeah just like Steph, i was stressing and over analyzing everything. Especially when my ob/gyn told me everything was normal and when i explained certain concerns he told me nothing to be alarmed everything that i go through is normal like missing cycles etc and ov'ing earlier than cd22 (which he said i should ov around cd19 with my cycle :shock: ) etc, I freaked and was like then why am i not pregnant?! I guess its just all in timing. Hoping this time we have good timing.

Steph-Yay cant wait for the updates!!!! Now i will be patiently waiting to see what you announce you're having!


----------



## SLCMommy

Steph - I'm excited to know what you are having! My scan will be about a month after yours. I'm really excited for you.

Steph, I know this is a long haul question, but have you given much thought if and when you are going to TTC after this baby? lol :)


----------



## SLCMommy

Patrice - did you ever get the coupon in the mail?


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-I checked the mail today and yes I got the coupon. Thanks a million and i love the sticker and card :hugs: 

AFM, well i found 2 opks :happydance: i just did one today and well it looks light :shrug: DH is off tomorrow so i wont be able to test tomorrow :dohh: or maybe i can sneak it in :haha: But if i cant..then i will have to test on cd20 and see if its lighter or darker. If its lighter than that means I have ov'd earlier than i thought and most likely o'd yesterday and if its darker than dtd it is. Here's the pic (its very light in rl)..


----------



## lauraemily17

Patrice - I'd say that test is either on the way up or back down, would be interesting to see what it does tomorrow if you can squeeze a test in on the sly!! 

Steph - yay for hearing the heartbeat :happydance: it's such an amazing sound! 

Ashley - I used to be well into my soaps watching nearly all of them but got out of the habit in the last couple of years as my working hours have increased, but I recently got very much back in to one of them & just know I'm going to get back into more when I'm on maternity leave!! 

Grey eyes - can't really advise on those tests but I think you're doing the right thing leaving them for now. 

Emma - where are you????!!! I'm hoping your absence is due to a lack of Internet connection & nothing else. 

Afm - scan tomorrow, can't wait to see Beanie again! :D


----------



## mzswizz

Laura-Yay for the scan cant wait for pics :thumbup: And im praying its on its way down :rofl: I dont think i can fit any more dtd in because lately i just been tired. And havent been in the mood to do it. So lets hope its early ov. It seems like the ov time is getting earlier and earlier so hopefully that means my cycle is trying to go back to 28 days like it used to be when i got my first af at 10..just wishful thinking :blush:


----------



## Steph32

SLCMommy said:


> Steph - I'm excited to know what you are having! My scan will be about a month after yours. I'm really excited for you.
> 
> Steph, I know this is a long haul question, but have you given much thought if and when you are going to TTC after this baby? lol :)

Yeah, haven't given much though to baby #3... always thought I wanted either 2 or 3 kids, so either we will be happy where we are or sometime down the road we might want another... we'll have to see how we can handle the 2! If this one is as active as the one I already have, we are in for some trouble! I WILL be 34 when I have this one, so if we decide on another I probably wouldn't wait TOO long... 

What about you?? I don't know how you do it already with 3 kids and being pregnant! I know you'll probably want more kids with your DH though right? You're gonna have a house full! Any tips, for even just handling the 2 I will have, please send them over my way! I'm gonna call you Super Mommy!


----------



## lauraemily17

If you're not in the mood Patrice it's a good sign that you've already O'd. 

I agree Steph, super mum you are Ashley!! Think we're going to start trying for #2 when beanies 1.


----------



## mzswizz

Now im getting excited. Cant wait to test tomorrow afternoon! hoping i o'd!!!


----------



## mzswizz

here is the updated pic of my opk so now you can get a better look at the difference of how it looks...


----------



## Steph32

Patrice- That looks like a definite positive to me! Even if it doesn't get lighter tomorrow, you still count the first dark line day as your peak.


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-The left line is the control line and the right line is the test line :blush:


----------



## Steph32

Why is it reversed? I've never seen an opk with the control line on the left?


----------



## mzswizz

:shrug: its the dollar store brand. Its more of a vertical test compared to horizontal and the left line (top line) is the control and the right one (bottom line) is the test line. I dont know why they do it that way but thats how it is.

AFM, ok really think i have o'd. Well all of a sudden, for pretty much a few hours now, i have been having LOADS and when i say loads i do mean LOADS of creamy/sticky cm. It just keeps leaking out and even dh noticed it. I sooo got to shower. It feels like the after result when you dtd. Weird. This never happened to me before unless i was days into the tww close to af :shrug: hopefully i can use the other opk tomorrow.


----------



## Grey Eyes

mzswizz said:


> here is the updated pic of my opk so now you can get a better look at the difference of how it looks...
> View attachment 320438

Definately a positive! When mine look like this I can never tell if I am on way up or down...it was easier for me to splurge on the cbe then I could check if one looked positive but the important thing is you have a few days notice!:thumbup:


----------



## Steph32

Oh, are these the opk's with the directions that say that any line is a positive? I remember you talking about some before where the instructions were weird like that...


----------



## SLCMommy

Lol thanks everyone! Im not going to lie, the more chikdren you have the less life you have for yousekf, l!! Dh and I will ttc for another once this baby is at a minimum of three, no later than age six or seven. Immore focused on spending time with my babies and family, etc...


----------



## Steph32

Just going through some old pics of Nicholas :baby: Ashley, thought you might appreciate this one :)


----------



## Steph32

Another one :) Let's just say he was happy he "got breastmilk" :rofl:


----------



## SLCMommy

Steph - LOL. His hair makes me giggle because it's so cute! :) He looks so much like your hubby in those pictures, but I think he has grown more into you now.


----------



## lauraemily17

Scan was brilliant :cloud9: the baby was really responsive to the probe moving around which my Dr said was really good. All measured fine although a little over average around the tummy, we may be having a fat baby!! I'll upload the pics when I'm home later but we now have alien baby!! He kept looking at us so they're almost face on, very funny!! 

Big news though, I can pretty confidently say we are team blue!!! When the Dr measured the femur length beanie was very accommodating & opened his legs wide, there was definately something very nub like between them, and by now for a girl I would expect it to be much smaller!!


----------



## SLCMommy

Laura - That's awesome news!!!!!! =) SO exciting!! In your area, do mama's get scans at 18-20 weeks?


----------



## lauraemily17

Yep, not got 1 now until 20 weeks which is the detailed anomaly scan so hopefully we'll know for definate it's a boy then. Seems ages away though as it's not until 15th Feb!!


----------



## mzswizz

Laura-Thats great news! Cant wait to see if beanie is really a boy :thumbup:

Steph-Love the photos. All I can say is adorable. Especially the outfit its funny :haha: And yes the opk had directions saying that two lines mean positive but i actually read under that and in smaller text it says that the intensity of the line has to be similar to exact to be positive. 

Grey Eyes-The darker left line is the control and the right line is the test line. I know this test is confusing :blush:

Ashley-You are a strong woman to want to try for another. Well dh and i are not only children so we would like to have more than one child so its understandable. But how do you do it. You are a super mom.

AFM, cd19 today and im feeling pretty good this morning. DH is off today and I was able to do an opk this morning :happydance: This morning dh and i dtd just because we wanted too and just in case the opk becomes darker...well thats what i was thinking subconsciously :haha: But i really tried my best because I really didnt want to dtd but i did anyways. Well let's see how today goes...

Here is the pics of the opk...



Now the opk is definately lighter. So should i say i o'd yesterday cd18 or cd17. I started getting negatives on cd18 btw.


----------



## Steph32

Laura- Great news!!! :blue: :happydance: I didn't know you were having a scan today! Was this just a routine check? Do they normally do scans in the UK at 14 weeks?

Patrice- Looks like you're right, you most likely already ovulated! Now maybe take it easy with dtd so we don't confuse any bleeding for AF!

Emma- How are you feeling?


----------



## Steph32

By the way, AFM baby has been moving CONSTANTLY.... it's amazing! Seriously, I thought Nicholas was active in my tummy, this one just will never have a rest period!


----------



## Steph32

Laura, have you felt ANYTHING yet? Any tiny flutters?


----------



## lauraemily17

Patrice - you definately ovulated & you got in Plenty of BD so got everything crossed for you. 

Steph - gorgeous baby pics of Nicholas, very very cute baby! 

Other than the NT scan at 12 weeks all of my scans have been extra 1's I get through the recurrent miscarriage clinic, normally in the Uk it's only a dating/NT scan around 12 weeks & anomaly scan at 20 weeks, not a lot really but it is free. As the baby is doing really well my Dr's decided he doesn't need to do any more extra ones which is really positive. 

In respect of movement, I've felt nothing, which us hard to believe when I can see him wiggling around on the scan clearly kicking and pushing the side of the womb!! I am quite rounded though around my tummy & my friend who's the same size didn't feel any until 18 weeks so think it's going to be a while for me yet unfortunately. 

Here's the pics of Beanie. Only just noticed he's waving at us on the first 1!! 
https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/cad7c83f.jpg
https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/2d69e67b.jpg


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-Yay and i have noticed i am starting to ov earlier than the last cycle each cycle :shock: maybe im about to get a 28 day cycle again..wishful thinking :blush: And yes no more dtd for me. Well thats what i am hoping anyways :rofl: Im pretty tired from it all if you ask me. I have little to no sex drive anyways so i dont think dh will be getting any for a few days. So now if i get bleeding i will know whats going on. And yay for the active baby even though i dont know if i'll be saying yay for you once baby can crawl around :haha:

Laura-Lovely pics!! Thanks. Im feeling good about this cycle. So now all we can do is just wait and see what happens. Hopefully you feel the baby sooner than 18 weeks :thumbup:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> Another one :) Let's just say he was happy he "got breastmilk" :rofl:
> 
> View attachment 320538

Good for you! I breastfed both my babies until they were well past a year...They were both almost three before even catching a sniffle/cold!


----------



## mzswizz

When i have kids..i have already decided that i will breast feed. My sister didnt get that chance because she either wasnt producing or if she did it wasnt alot so she had to put her children on formula. But i have noticed that they get sick quickly from the formula. So i most definately want to breastfeed.


----------



## Grey Eyes

mzswizz said:


> When i have kids..i have already decided that i will breast feed. My sister didnt get that chance because she either wasnt producing or if she did it wasnt alot so she had to put her children on formula. But i have noticed that they get sick quickly from the formula. So i most definately want to breastfeed.

When I first started it was torturous- nipple hell! lol! My sister-in-law statred the same time I did but she stated "it shouldn't be this painful- there must be something wrong" and she stopped. I endeavored however and the pain only lasts a day or so and you can apply lanolin and that helps tremendously! After that- no problem. And it's _cheap_! :)


----------



## Steph32

Grey Eyes- Ashley already knows this, but I am a big proponent of breasfeeding. I nursed my son until he was about 21 months. I wanted to do it until at least 2 y/o but when we were on a trip he had a little accident and fell and knocked his tooth out... so that got in the way, nursing wasn't comfortable for him anymore. BUT, I am thankful that I did it for as long as I did. There was never any other option for me, and thankfully I did not have any pain or problems with him latching. It's just was all very natural and instinctual for us. Hoping this time will go as smoothly. I really encourage nursing for as long as possibltle because it does protect the baby tremendously from colds/flus/infections. My son (knock on wood) has only been sick a handful of times, and it's usually very mild. I know that his immune system is so much better for it (that, and deciding against vaccinations... but that's another issue)!


----------



## mzswizz

That was another question i was going to ask. When should you stop breastfeeding?


----------



## Steph32

That's a personal decision... I'm all for doing it as long as the baby wants to... I don't believe in weaning the baby before they are ready... If you can do it for at least a year, that's a great accomplishment. Many mothers don't stick it out in the beginning, or think they have to wean at 6 months...


----------



## Steph32

Ughhh... I feel so :sick: .... I just had the greasiest DOUBLE cheeseburger with the works, fries and soda. Have any of you tried Five Guys burgers?? Soooo good, reminds me of these butter burgers that I tried when I was in Chicago. So greasy but so tasty. I literally inhaled it, I couldn't help myself...


----------



## SLCMommy

Patrice - I think age 2 for breastfeeding the a great goal :) I'll be for sure nursing, too!

Laura - Beautiful beanie!!

Steph - I haven't tried five guys yet, but I want too someday :)


----------



## Grey Eyes

mzswizz said:


> That was another question i was going to ask. When should you stop breastfeeding?

I think when you stop feeling guilty for saying "no" lol! For some reason my little girl made up her own word for it "gum gum" she called it and she'd throw a fit when I said no. It was her fit throwing (she was a year and a half by then) that helped me stop feeling guilty. Am I terrible? :) I figure as soon as they have teeth to chew and they can consume the proper foods to take milks place...:shrug:


----------



## SLCMommy

Grey Eyes said:


> mzswizz said:
> 
> 
> That was another question i was going to ask. When should you stop breastfeeding?
> 
> I think when you stop feeling guilty for saying "no" lol! For some reason my little girl made up her own word for it "gum gum" she called it and she'd throw a fit when I said no. It was her fit throwing (she was a year and a half by then) that helped me stop feeling guilty. Am I terrible? :) I figure as soon as they have teeth to chew and they can consume the proper foods to take milks place...:shrug:Click to expand...

To each their own. Nobody is wrong :) :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks for the answers ladies. Cant wait to be pregnant!!!

Steph-my dh tried five burgers but i havent yet but i want to though.

Afm, im in the tww yay:happydance: im around 3dpo now and time is flying by pretty fast so that means i wont be waitin long in the tww :happydance: i woke up at 5:45am and couldnt go back to sleep. Dh woke up and asked whats wrong and i said i couldnt go to sleep and my back hurts. So we ended up having a nice romantic love session and he gave me a back massage and next thing i know im waking up to turn off his alarm :rofl: i guess i had no problems sleeping after that :rofl: gotta love my dh, he works wonders :haha:


----------



## SLCMommy

Patrice - LOL. You and your DH are wild, crazy cats I tell ya! :sex: RAWR in the bedroom! LOL. You know what I do to my DH in the bed? :shrug: LOL! I run my fingers through his chest hair and whistle the Austin Powers theme song. LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl:

AFM, Where I am originally from, 13 weeks is a very special week. Meaning...
I am now in the 2nd trimester!


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-:rofl: your whole post made me :rofl: I usually cuddle up with DH and rub on his chest and arms..omg i love his arms because they feel nice :blush: Yay for being in the 2nd trimester :happydance: Wow you ladies pregnancies are just flying by.


----------



## SLCMommy

Patrice - I know, I feel like It was just yesterday I told everyone about my BFP and that I was only 4/5 weeks along!


----------



## mzswizz

I know and now you're in the 2nd trimester wow..time does fly i tell you. Time needs to just fly into a bfp for me :rofl:


----------



## lauraemily17

Woogoo, welcome to the second tri Ashley!! It's so much better than the first, although I'm sure you already know that! The second tri forum is also loads better, it doesn't scare me like the first tri!

Patrice - hopefully your time to testing will go nice and quick. Your ticker says only 4 days, will you start testing that early?

Re the breast feeding, and please don't hate me, I have total respect for your passion for breast feeding but I really don't think I'll be doing it for long and I'll definately be sharing it with bottle feeding, although if I can I will express as long as possible so at least it's breast milk in the bottle. The main reasons for this is my DH really wants to be involved in the feeding, including night feeds and partly a fear of how often babies need feeding from the breast and how restrictive it is. I do however understand the health benefits so will do the first moth which a friend whos just had a baby said is the most improtant time. How did your DHs feel about not being able to feed and how did you cope with the feeding every 2 hours?


----------



## Grey Eyes

SLCMommy said:


> Patrice - LOL. You and your DH are wild, crazy cats I tell ya! :sex: RAWR in the bedroom! LOL. You know what I do to my DH in the bed? :shrug: LOL! I run my fingers through his chest hair and whistle the Austin Powers theme song. LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl:
> 
> AFM, Where I am originally from, 13 weeks is a very special week. Meaning...
> I am now in the 2nd trimester!

Yay for second trimester! Congrats!!:happydance:


----------



## mzswizz

Laura-RE the brestfeeding i was thinking about that too. My plan (whenever i conceive) is to breastfeed but at some point put the breastmilk in the bottle so dh can feed the baby at times because he wants to be involved too. And i got to change my tciker thanks for reminding me :dohh: Im going to start testing on Friday the 13th ooohhhh spoooky :haha: but i would be 10 dpo then.


----------



## Steph32

Ashley- YAY for 2nd tri!!!!!

Laura/Patrice- I think there's some confusion over feeding from the breast vs. pumping and feeding from the bottle vs. formula feeding from the bottle.... I fed Nicholas from the breast exclusively until he was 3 months old. This was for several reasons... to have the bonding period, and to avoid nipple confusion. At 3 months, I started we transitioned to having him take a bottle and pacifiers. This was a point where of course I was still nursing from the breast most of the time, but whenever I was gone or if I wanted to sleep through the night, I would have DH feed him expressed breastmilk from the bottle. I had A LOT of breastmilk anyway, so I would find myself pumping a lot. Even in the beginning, I had more than he needed, so I had to pump in the middle of the night. Early on, I would never get more than 2 hours of sleep at a time, whether I was waking up to nurse him, or waking up to pump. The first 3 months are just going to be like that anyway! Expect that if you have a large milk supply, even if DH feeds from the bottle, you will still need to wake up to pump or you will get engorged. This, I was not expecting... there are a lot of things in those early days that you don't expect, and sleep is one of those things... I didn't know what day it was, and if it was day or night... my world was just feeding/pumping/sleeping/eating for the first few months!

So I guess when I say "breastfeeding" I don't exclude ever feeding breastmilk from the bottle... I just mean NOT formula feeding.


----------



## Steph32

Oh and especially if some of you are going back to work after maternity leave, of course you have to pump...


----------



## mzswizz

thanks for clarifying things Steph. When i think of breastfeeding (well atleast what i hear) it's always being referred to as the feeding from the breasts. Didnt know it can also involve the bottle too so i just learned something new today.


----------



## Steph32

There is definitely different opinions on what the term means. I guess for some women it may mean EXCLUSIVELY feeding from the breast, never from a bottle, BUT in reality I can't imagine a mom doing that, especially if you're going to nurse for 2 years. The reality is that we won't ALWAYS be there, we may have an appointment, we may want 1 full night of sleep, etc... and of course, I would think many women would want their DH to have the experience of feeding. I was with Nicholas most of the time, so of course I would nurse from the breast if I was there... there wouldn't be a reason not to... but like I said there are times when you just can't be there. Especially if you will be working.


----------



## mzswizz

thats true. well hopefully i will be away from working for a few months before going back to work.


----------



## Steph32

Sure, feeding from the breast promotes bonding and attachment, which I believe is very important... but if it's just for the fact that your baby will be getting the important nutrients from your breastmilk, as opposed to formula, is something that is absolutely more beneficial. With all of the tainted formulas out there making babies sick, I wouldn't want to put anything artificial into my baby's body. (This is, of course, unless there are medical reasons why you can't breastfeed).


----------



## Steph32

Yeah most of us will have at least a few months off, so that is the most important time anyway and I would recommend trying to exclusively breastfeed during that period (since you will be with baby most of the time) for the bonding and to avoid nipple confusion.


----------



## mzswizz

yes i want to breastfeed and when i meant bottles i meant pumping..i had a brain fart and couldnt remember what it was called :haha: i dont want to do formulas because i see how sick children easily get when they are on formula. i.e. my sister's kids...they all were sick with ear infections and colds at a few months old :nope: I dont want to go through that when i have children.


----------



## Steph32

Yes the pump will become your best friend! (or "breast" friend) :haha:

To go without ever pumping would be a daunting task!


----------



## Steph32

If you want to avoid sicknesses, ear infections especially, you might also want to look into delaying vaccinations. There are many studies which connect vaccinations with repeated ear infections... just food for thought though. Good to research the whole issue. But let's just get your your bfp first!!!


----------



## mzswizz

yes let's get that bfp and i was already thinking about delaying vaccinations because of the thought of thinking that the newborn babies really dont need any vaccinations especially being new to the world. Something new in their body i think will cause more harm than good.


----------



## SLCMommy

There is nothing WRONG per se, in formula. I just think a momma can at least try to express via bump for as long as possible if she doesn't desire to actually nurse. ;) I think formula should be an option, but only after nursing and pumping have been tried. But, ladies, I wouldn't count yourself out yet! :) xxxx


----------



## Grey Eyes

I tried to pump so that dh could play a part in it but baby (both of them) would never take a bottle. I heard somehwhere that once they breastfeed naturally they won't acept a bottle nipple. Any thoughts? I tried really hard but it was a major no-go.


----------



## Steph32

Grey Eyes- Did you try different nipples/bottles? Sometimes it just takes finding the right one... I know with mine, he didn't take too well to some nipples and pacifiers, others he did fine with. And sometimes it takes a few tries too. We settled with Born Free glass bottles, although he took to Medela and Avent we wanted BPA free and the most natural. A lot of them have removed the BPA since then though.

Ashley- Didn't mean to say that anyone is wrong for choosing anything (ie formula or vaccinations), because everyone has an opinion and their own special circumstances. Obviously if one cannot breastfeed and formula is the only choice, there is nothing wrong with that. There is no right or wrong, everyone finds their groove and what works for them. But obviously we all have opinions... I'm never one to cause any controversy, I actually never talk about these things with my family or friends, but feel comfortable on this forum expressing my opinion ;)


----------



## Steph32

Grey Eyes- How old is your "baby" now? Boy or girl? How many kids do you have? I don't recall, just curious! :)


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley :hugs: Didnt mean to make it seem that i was saying there is something "wrong" with formula. Imo, i wanted to breastfeed because of the fact they said its the healthiest for baby and also seeing the bad experience my sister goes through with formula and her kids being sick. So that was why i decided to breastfeed. But if i cant i would do formula but would have to find one that is the closest to breast milk. But thats all once i get a sticky bean.


----------



## Steph32

Grey Eyes said:


> I tried to pump so that dh could play a part in it but baby (both of them) would never take a bottle. I heard somehwhere that once they breastfeed naturally they won't acept a bottle nipple. Any thoughts? I tried really hard but it was a major no-go.

Another thing I was thinking about, is not to wait too long to introduce a bottle. How old was baby when you started trying? My mom exclusively breastfed my sister until she was like 9 months old (lucky her, I was formula-fed!) and when she tried to finally give her a bottle, she wouldn't have it at all. So that never happened.


----------



## mzswizz

on a side note: i have decided to make tacos for dinner tonight. No more fast food restaurants for me nor DH. But we will go to our favorite restaurant whenever we do go out. DH was at one of his customer's house (installing at&t u-verse) and the woman explained to him why it isnt good to eat at KFC and Taco Bell etc. And what she said was that she was watching a documentary about fast food places and what you dont know about them. Well we all know KFC used to be called Kentucky Fried Chicken until not long ago they dropped it and just been calling it KFC. Well how about the government made them drop the name Kentucky Fried Chicken because the government found out that KFC was using CLONED chicken instead of real chicken :shock: And for Taco Bell and i forgot the other places, their so called "beef" is 30% actual beef and the other 70% is unknown and it goes the same for the chicken :shock: And they said that the fast food restuarants is the cause of kids who are having growth spurts too fast because the farms are putting steroids in their animals which is therefore passed to use because we eat the animal and then its passed to our children while pregnant :shock: DH says he has to find the documentary so we can watch it. When i find out what its called I will let you ladies now. But that was just a little side note from me. Oh and I have been peeing like crazy today. Good thing its not testing day because it would've been impossible to test :rofl:


----------



## Steph32

Patrice- is it called Fast Food Nation? I know there are several documentaries exposing the fast food industry... I had heard that, about KFC using genetically modified chicken which is why they can't legally call it Kentucky frie chicken anymore. And about how taco bell uses a lot of fillers in their beef. I try to avoid fast food as much as possible, but even knowing this, I still eat it occasionally. I just pick the things on the menu that aren't AS bad, even though that's hard. My general concern is all the parially hydrogenated foods and high fructose corn syrup, and artificial coloring that's in so many foods. We try to get most of our food at Whole Foods, if not organic than at least natural.


----------



## lauraemily17

Steph - I thought when you were talking of breastfeeding you meant exclusively from the breast, in the UK that's generally what people do when they breastfed for a long time. A friend of mine introduced a bottle with breast milk very early, I think from a week & her daughter will happily take either & feeds really well. 

In relation to the vaccinations I am very nervous about delaying them but I think in the UK with our cold climate we have a lot more & more severe bugs going around & I'd be really nervous of the baby picking up something. I haven't done a lot of research yet, which I will do but I think vaccination have gone a long way to increasing our population & infant survival rates. There are a lot of opinions in the uk that they cause learning difficulties but having a sister with learning difficulties so being more involved with it, professionals in that field think the increase is more down to people's awareness of it & children being diagnosed.


----------



## mzswizz

I have no clue what it is called. I have to ask DH about it but yes thats why now we are trying to cook majority of the time because we were always spending money going out to fast food places so once we heard that...we really cut it to a minimum.


----------



## lauraemily17

OMG the one thing I've noticed when on holiday in america is that high fructose corn syrup is in EVERYTHING!!! even heinze tomato ketchup, which is English. It is in nothing in England!!!


----------



## mzswizz

Yes I know. Welcome to unhealthy land. But it all dependso n what you buy. Its alot you can buy and stay healthy at the same time.


----------



## Steph32

I know, right? I loved the fact, when I was in London, I didn't have to worry about what I was eating and reading the label. Not fair!


----------



## lauraemily17

We still have our faults, although it is getting better but go back a couple of years we had MSG in everything, evil stuff, especially for kids! I was lucky in some ways to have my wheat intolerance do had to make sure I avoided foods with it. There is now far more foods available with natural ingredients which is making it easier for me to ear in general now.


----------



## Steph32

What's nice though, is that a least we have the option here and can usually find an natural version of the product, such as a "Natural" Heinz Ketchup. BUT, when going out to eat you will only find the regular version :( Very sad that it's not made more accessible. It shouldn't even be in our foods in the first place, but oh well! And raising a kid here, you can only control so much of their eating habits... Eating at home is one thing, but eating out and at school etc, you can't control it.


----------



## Steph32

Yeah MSG is in a lot of foods here too. And yellow #5, 6, red #40 etc... so hard to avoid it unless you are shopping at a health food store and eating at home all the time!


----------



## SLCMommy

Patrice - KFC was using CLONED chicken?!!!!!! YUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! But hey now, no dissing on my Taco Bell! LOL!!!!! Omg... Now I think I might send DH to get Taco Bell for dinner! Okay, well, maybe not.

Laura - There is is reason why so many people here are overweight. The food here is disgusting and to eat healthy it takes A LOT of effort! Welcome to America! LOL!!!

Steph - I have some great news for you. Well, more great news for me but I know that it is news that you will LOVE!! :happydance::cloud9::happydance: Okay, are you sitting down? Are you ready???!! :winkwink:
I took Haylie to a female pedi doctor today to finally establish care here in Utah. She will be the doctor for the boys, and the new baby as well. I asked her about her feelings on vaccines, and this is what she said:

"Vaccines can do a lot of good, however, I am the type of doctor that works WITH parents, not tell them what to do. I can suggest certain vaccine schedules, or certain ones to be done differently. I respect the fact that each family knows what is best for their child because even though I am a doctor, they are with their children all the time. I really feel that it is the mother's freedom to decide if she wants to do vaccines or not because It is not my job to be a dictator unlike a lot of other doctors who will drop patients who do not go by their own vaccine schedule (CDC). I really feel that everyone has a different lifestyle, and can make different choices based on it. I have some patients who go by the CDC schedule, do delayed, skip some vaccines and skip them completely and I am okay with whatever a parent decides. I sometimes will make suggestions for certain vaccines if I know the family travels a lot, or if the child is in daycare at a young age, or has a sibling that has an immune disorder. However, to be honest...my two year old child hasn't even had any of the HIBS yet and I did a totally delayed schedule myself"....and I asked her about how the pediatrician I had in Minnesota demanded all of the infants get Hep B in the hospital, but I was thinking of not doing that and she said "Considering you are Hep B-, and your newborn isn't an IV drug user (she laughs) it's PERFECTLY safe to completely forgo it, or wait until the child is older" :happydance::cloud9::happydance:

So far, I REALLY like her. :thumbup:


----------



## Steph32

That's AWESOME! More doctors should be like her! Too many of them give guilt trips for the choices we make. That is very similar to the attitude and perspective of our pediatrician, which is def why we picked her. Congrats on finding a doc you are happy with!


----------



## Steph32

Gosh, I'm having one of those days where I don't know what to eat. I don't know what I feel like. Nothing really sounds good. The past few days I was eating anything and everything... I think the baby is taking a break... haha... but, I do still need to eat. Taking ideas!!! Anyone??


----------



## lauraemily17

Anything with cheese works for me when nothing sounds good. It was cream cheese on toast tonight, cheese on crackers is another favourite of mine & beanies!! Do you guys get proper cheddar cheese?!


----------



## Steph32

Yeah we have different kinds of cheddar cheeses, mild and sharp. Been loving the cheese since being pregnant, although I can't do too much of it or my IBS acts up! Oh well, we will be going to dinner soon hopefully I'll find something on the menu that sounds good!


----------



## SLCMommy

Spaghetti and meatballs? (This is a serious suggestion)

But don't invite me over! (and that is for humor!)


----------



## lauraemily17

That's bad cheese makes your IBS worse, I once tried cutting out dairy when my IBS had flared up badly, managed ok but desperately missed cheese, my IBS didn't improve though so figured I'm good to eat it. Hope you find something good.


----------



## Steph32

Ashley- Believe me, when it comes to food, I take ALL suggestions seriously! Even the pickles and ice cream thing... :)

Laura- Yeah, the no dairy thing kinda sucks... usually if it's in ice cream or cheese I cam handle a small amount, but forget about a glass of milk!


----------



## Steph32

Ashley- Believe me, when it comes to food, I take ALL suggestions seriously! Even the pickles and ice cream thing... :)

Laura- Yeah, the no dairy thing kinda sucks... usually if it's in ice cream or cheese I can handle a small amount, but forget about a glass of milk!


----------



## lauraemily17

I am loving milk right now, I've always liked it be can't get enough over the past week, think it might be as beanie is growing bigger bones now so need the calcium! Do you drunk Soy milk instead? I quite liked it as long as it was organic. It also makes a very nice decaf latte from Starbucks!!


----------



## Steph32

I'm not so much a fan of soy milk. I do like Almond Milk though, do you have that over there? I usually put it in my cereal, make a smoothie, or sometimes drink it by itself. Chocolate Almond Milk is sooo good and it's as close to chocolate milk as I can get!


----------



## SLCMommy

Yuck, soy!! Blahh!! LOL!!!!


----------



## SLCMommy

I hope Emma is feeling okay. I'm wondering if she has been too sick to come online :(


----------



## Steph32

Yeah it seems Emma has disappeared again! I'm sure she's posting in her journal though...?


----------



## mzswizz

Hello ladies! I see you ladies been chatting away. Emma has disappeared for a few days. She hasnt even posted on her pregnancy journal :shrug: Hoping she's okay. 

AFM, well im cd21/4dpo today. Last night, i was thinking that i was around cd19 still :haha: Yesterday, was a pretty tiring day i must say. Dinner was good and dh and i watched tv the rest of the night (well when he wasnt snoring on the couch we were :rofl: ) I didnt want to dtd last night because I was tired. Well DH thought otherwise and tried to pounce on me in the shower :haha: But he was unsuccessful because when he started it "hurt" so i said no it hurts and so he stopped. So I thought well atleast that gets him off my back for tonight. Ooooohh how wrong I was. I fell asleep just to wake up to dh pouncing on me! So obviosuly we dtd. In my head i was like wow so this is how i am to him around ov time :rofl: Even though now all the dtd will just be for fun anyways. The minute he finished..it leaked out :sick: So i know for sure ov is long gone now because it only leaks out when my cervix is closed. So now i have to wash the sheets :blush: I am up bright and early and started cleaning up a bit so i dont have to worry about it later and its a Saturday anyways so i can be lazy :rofl: DH has went to work so im home alone with the pets. And i had the funniest reaction to a vivid dream last night. Well okay I was walking down the aisle at a grocery store and i saw this huge roach crawling out of the box so i jumped and screamed and I ended up jumping in RL and woke myself up out of my sleep :rofl: All i can do was laugh. Well i pretty much talked alot right now :haha: Here's to a good day!


----------



## Steph32

I know, I hope she's ok. She hasn't posted anything anywhere in a while... :shrug:


----------



## lauraemily17

Ummm, I'm really worried about Emma now, it's very unusual for her to be offline for thus long & I'm sure if she had ran out if Internet connection (through her dongle) I'm sure she would have found another way of dropping in to her journal just to say she wont be on for a while. 

Her last post in her TTC journal was that she'd accidentally eaten some mouldy bread so I'm wondering if it's made her really poorly?? She's also had some family issues, she's never really expanded on that though so hoping something hasn't kicked off. 

Steph - have you still got her address from when you posted the progesterone cream? If we haven't heard from her in a few more days I can try & find a phone number for her & give her a call.


----------



## mzswizz

maybe the ms got to her or that dongle thing is out like everyone was saying or she just been busy that she hasnt had time to get on yet :shrug:


----------



## Steph32

Oh, is that what the dongle thing is? I didn't know what everyone was talking about. Something to do with her internet connection? I suppose that's a possibility, that she just hasn't been able to get online. But yeah, it's not like her to be away for this long, because she's been so regular with her posts. Laura, I do still have her address, if we don't hear from her in the next few days it might be a good idea to try to find her number and call her.


----------



## mzswizz

Well let me know the updates on Emma. If she doesnt respond in a few days.


----------



## SLCMommy

well i think my dog is pregnant...

but I dont know because a lot of dogs go into a false pregnancy after heat, which is very similar to true early doggy pregnancy sysmtomps

her chain broke and she's wondered off a few times, but she's never really been left out that long and USUALLY had always came back when I call her...

ugh, i guess only time will tell.

it is frustrating DH never got her fixed.


----------



## mzswizz

oh wow. Thats true only time will tell. DH has took his female dog over to his Aunt's house once and when we went to get her, she was chubbier so we knew she was pregnant and not long after...she had her puppies. Also her behavior told us that she was pregnant because she was agressive around the male dog.


----------



## SLCMommy

Patrice - did her mammary glands underneath her nipples swell? she's lost her appetite too, which i heard is normal in the beginning. They are only pregnant for around 9 weeks....lucky them lol


----------



## mzswizz

lol yes lucky them but at the same time they're not lucky because they have to give birth to multiples :haha: And i remember seeing here nipples swell and her stomach was hard. Also her nipples looked like they stayed erect. And she was the opposite..she would eat but all she wanted to do was lay down majority of the day and be alone.


----------



## Steph32

Oh wow. So you think when she wandered off she got a a little action? I guess it doesn't take long either. Could be cute? I actually wish our dogs (a male and female) had babies but they are both fixed. I always think they'd make cute babies though, and because we love them both so much they would be so special. Oh well. Can't go back now! Haha. Also not looking forward to the day they are not around anymore :cry:

So I hadn't felt the baby move in a few days, so I got a little worried, especially since baby was moving SO much before. Decided to break out the doppler, and I was so happy to find the heartbeat right away all by myself :happydance: First time I found it at home. So, I know now if I ever get a little worried again, I can just reassure myself right away! By the way, heartrate was 151. They never did tell me at the doctor's office because it only lasted 3 seconds! And the doppler that I have has an LCD screen that tells you exactly what it is :thumbup:


----------



## Steph32

Patrice- Btw I like your pic, you guys are so cute!


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-yay for finding beanie's heartbeat :happydance: And thanks. That picture was taken Xmas Day at MIL house.


----------



## Steph32

Ashley- I was looking into those bumgenius diapers, and they are SO EXPENSIVE! Any ideas where/how I might be able to get them cheap? And how many do you think we would need to start out with?


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> Grey Eyes- How old is your "baby" now? Boy or girl? How many kids do you have? I don't recall, just curious! :)

I have two little girls- one is 7 the other is nearly 3 now! :) Hoping for a boy soon!:thumbup: How about yourself--how many what ages?? They are a handful but so much fun at the same time!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> Grey Eyes said:
> 
> 
> I tried to pump so that dh could play a part in it but baby (both of them) would never take a bottle. I heard somehwhere that once they breastfeed naturally they won't acept a bottle nipple. Any thoughts? I tried really hard but it was a major no-go.
> 
> Another thing I was thinking about, is not to wait too long to introduce a bottle. How old was baby when you started trying? My mom exclusively breastfed my sister until she was like 9 months old (lucky her, I was formula-fed!) and when she tried to finally give her a bottle, she wouldn't have it at all. So that never happened.Click to expand...

Yeah, I probably waited too long...I waited until I stopped being so exhausted and that was weeks later! :) I remember those feedings...every 45 minutes at first, 15 minutes to feed, fall asleep 30 minutes later wake up to feed again!:wacko: My husband said he would often find me in bed n my side sound asleep and snoring away with a nursing latched infant!LOL!:haha:


----------



## Grey Eyes

mzswizz said:


> on a side note: i have decided to make tacos for dinner tonight. No more fast food restaurants for me nor DH. But we will go to our favorite restaurant whenever we do go out. DH was at one of his customer's house (installing at&t u-verse) and the woman explained to him why it isnt good to eat at KFC and Taco Bell etc. And what she said was that she was watching a documentary about fast food places and what you dont know about them. Well we all know KFC used to be called Kentucky Fried Chicken until not long ago they dropped it and just been calling it KFC. Well how about the government made them drop the name Kentucky Fried Chicken because the government found out that KFC was using CLONED chicken instead of real chicken :shock: And for Taco Bell and i forgot the other places, their so called "beef" is 30% actual beef and the other 70% is unknown and it goes the same for the chicken :shock: And they said that the fast food restuarants is the cause of kids who are having growth spurts too fast because the farms are putting steroids in their animals which is therefore passed to use because we eat the animal and then its passed to our children while pregnant :shock: DH says he has to find the documentary so we can watch it. When i find out what its called I will let you ladies now. But that was just a little side note from me. Oh and I have been peeing like crazy today. Good thing its not testing day because it would've been impossible to test :rofl:

O/My.Heck. Thanks for the info! :) Actually I am fairly fortunate in that the last time we ate out was at a McDonalds three years ago...I decided the same thing and have been making in-home meals ever since. Actually starting to become a pretty good cook :haha: Tons of skinless chicken breast, brown rice, dark green veggies (can't get mygirls to eat squash though...) et cetera. I have to be careful what I fix becomes of my dh's diabetes.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Wow, really? Yes it is in everything here! With my dh's diabetes I have to check everything... then I have one little girl allergic to peanuts so that scraps alot of stuff too.


----------



## Grey Eyes

I know huh! My doctor is awesome- he told us if we chose to wait a coupke of years to start vaccinating that was understandable but to be careful and keep them out of crowds and away from zoos, et cetera...


----------



## Grey Eyes

cheet'os.......that's one of my weaknesses....lol


----------



## Grey Eyes

Be careful about getting her spay! We did that with my little Boston Terrier and they never told us that it cmmonly causes leaking. Yes. My dog wets her bed. :(


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> Oh wow. So you think when she wandered off she got a a little action? I guess it doesn't take long either. Could be cute? I actually wish our dogs (a male and female) had babies but they are both fixed. I always think they'd make cute babies though, and because we love them both so much they would be so special. Oh well. Can't go back now! Haha. Also not looking forward to the day they are not around anymore :cry:
> 
> So I hadn't felt the baby move in a few days, so I got a little worried, especially since baby was moving SO much before. Decided to break out the doppler, and I was so happy to find the heartbeat right away all by myself :happydance: First time I found it at home. So, I know now if I ever get a little worried again, I can just reassure myself right away! By the way, heartrate was 151. They never did tell me at the doctor's office because it only lasted 3 seconds! And the doppler that I have has an LCD screen that tells you exactly what it is :thumbup:

Steph- that is so awesome! I wanted a doppler so bad with my other pregnancies but couldn't afford it. I am gonna have to save up for one it is such a stress reliever!


----------



## SpudsMama

Hi girls, just popping in because I'm so tired and have to log off in a couple of minutes anyway. 

Just letting you all know that I'm fine, baby is fine. I've been ill with a stomach bug, followed by a bad cold but they seem to be passing now. My first midwife appt is on Tuesday so I'll update after that :thumbup: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Emma-Nice to hear you are doing better and baby is fine. Cant wait for your update :thumbup:

AFM, I am 5dpo today. DH is off today so we have decided to clean up a little and go visit our family. Well once again DH pounced on me twice while i was trying to sleep this morning. I guess the tables have turned now :rofl: Havent really been feeling any different other than eating more now and get random cramping at times. Oh and my bbs feel hard. But me eating more is what usually happens when its getting close to AF but AF shouldnt be here until 9 days from now so :shrug: But cant really symptom spot because im only 5dpo so just waiting to i get to test at 10dpo.


----------



## Steph32

Emma, I'm so relieved you are ok! I'm sorry you had to deal with a stomach bug on top of MS! That must have been horrible. Do you think it was that moldy jam you had mentioned about? Glad you are better though, and that you and baby are healthy.
I can't believe you have your appt coming up already, they will do your first scan right?!

Grey Eyes- Welcome back to you too. Awww, you have 2 girls, how cute. My sister has 2 girls, about the same ages. I have one son who turned 4 in November... he is pretty much my world. I loved the experience of having a baby boy, I think that is what I "wanted" first, I just love little boys. But I would be thrilled if this one was a girl, to have that experience too. Also, he wants a little sister, which is unusual for boys!

I know what you mean about the early days, how nursing just consumes your time, I remember so many times when I was nursing him, half asleep or just delirious.

Yes, it is so nice to have a doppler now. At first, it scared me because I used it at 11 weeks and couldn't find the heartbeat. I had heard of many women who found it then, or even earlier (like Laura) so I thought I would find it, but didn't. I freaked myself out unnecessarily. Then, when I went in for my 12 week appt, the midwife couldn't find it either!! Ummm... can we say freak out!! Turns out I guess the baby was hiding in the back of my uterus, and my uterus was a little tilted back anyway. Sooo... dopplers can be a blessing but they can also worry you at the same time!


----------



## Steph32

mzswizz said:


> Well once again DH pounced on me twice while i was trying to sleep this morning. I guess the tables have turned now :rofl:

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Your dtd stories crack me up!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Drumming my fingers, waiting for AF so I can get on with it over it and back to "it" again.........9dpo today...I hate having to be patient....:coffee:


----------



## mzswizz

steph-yes i see how i am to dh now :rofl: I think he is giving me a dose of my own medicine. But now i really dont have a sex drive. I just want to relax and sleep tbh :blush: Im soo tired. It feels like i dont get enough sleep at all. And with dh pouncing on me it doesnt help lol


----------



## lauraemily17

Yay, good to hear from you Emma. Sorry that you've been feeling so poorly, one if the joys of pregnancy, a weak immune system. Hopefully you start feeling better soon. :hugs:


----------



## lauraemily17

I think Beanie has developed a rather sweet tooth!! I cannot get enough cakes or sweets. I've been wanting to crack into a pack of wonka nerds I bought back from new York for a few days bur was resisting because of how many chemicals are in them, u finally caved tonight & OMG they are just so so nice, I can't put them down!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> I think Beanie has developed a rather sweet tooth!! I cannot get enough cakes or sweets. I've been wanting to crack into a pack of wonka nerds I bought back from new York for a few days bur was resisting because of how many chemicals are in them, u finally caved tonight & OMG they are just so so nice, I can't put them down!!

LOL- Wonka Nerds? Are you serious? ha-ha!:haha: It's funny isn't it the things you end up wanting to consume? For me it was root beer floats...my thighs and back-end showed the definate evidence of _that_ by third trimester :blush: My husband told me I had "globulars" which I _did not _ but hey- the floats were sooOOoo good!


----------



## SLCMommy

Steph, what you could do is buy disposables and than use cloth diapers as well until you get a good stash. I know a lady here who sells bumgenius at around 13$ for newborn and about $17 for all in one. ebay, or baby consignment shops will have them but I have noticed they are around brand new prices at the consignment shops if in good condition, so paying a buck more for brand new isnt a bad idea. They say 20 one size diapers is the perfect amt but im no where near that lol


----------



## SpudsMama

Laura, that's weird because before I conceived I had a huge sweet tooth. Now all I want is savoury stuff. And eggs, I can't get enough of hard boiled eggs. Turns out they're good for MS too :thumbup: 

Steph - No, I won't get a scan until 12 weeks... just another 5 weeks to go! xx


----------



## lauraemily17

Have you thought about whether you want the NT scan Emma? If you decide you don't be prepared for your first scan to be anywhere up to 16 weeks in case your area is like Leicester! I think beanie likes the sweets more than my tummy, had horrible cramps today which seem to be bowel related, no more nerds for me :(


----------



## SpudsMama

I plan on taking every scan that's offered to me so yes :thumbup: I'll have to speak to the midwife about it all tomorrow because I'm clueless on this stuff... xx


----------



## lauraemily17

Ha ha, so we were when it came to the normal stuff which comes with pregnancy, the first midwife appointment is quite an eye opening! Go with a full bladder as well as they'll want a sample!!


----------



## mzswizz

Laura-I love nerds but the after effects is not worth it :haha:

Emma-Happy 7 weeks! Cant believe you are 7 weeks already :happydance:

AFM, Well im 6dpo today and i've been feeling pretty crampy since last night. I dont know why though. At first, I thought it was gas but its not. It feels more like pulled muscles on both my left and right side. But the cramps occur more on the left side :shrug: Just patiently awaiting for the 13th to come so i can test and see what happens :coffee: DH and I dtd but THIS TIME i pounced on him :rofl: I finally got him back :rofl: All i can say is..he slept like a baby afterwards :haha: That should keep him calm for a few days or so :rofl: Well today, i have spent most of time laying down and eating. Food has been my best friend lately and so has the bed. I just want to sleep. Hopefully these cramps mean bfp on the way but we shall see :thumbup: Oh and one more thing..for some strange reason yesterday, mild shredded cheddar cheese was my best friend. I mean i ate the other half of the bag by myself right out the bag :blush: Im going to stay away from shredded cheese now so i dont eat the bag of it :rofl:


----------



## Steph32

I had my 2nd tri blood work done today as part of the prenatal screening. Of course I'm scared, because I did decline the NT ultrasound so everything is still up in the air. I have nothing to go by yet. They are going to combine the 1st tri blood work with the 2nd to give a ratio, and it is about 80% accurate. Really hoping everything turns out ok so I can just rest easy! I just want my 18 week scan to get here, and for them to tell me baby looks good and healthy! I'll probably get the results from the blood tests around the same time I go in for the scan.

Laura- Nerds!! OMG, I haven't had those since I was a kid. I think they made a comeback over here but for a long time didn't hear about them. They were really popular in the 80's. But, ewwww... it's funny to me that you guys in the UK have cravings for things here that most of us here don't even think about! What other American foods/candies do you crave? I can send you a care package... haha!

About the sweet tooth thing, I've heard that a craving for sweets can mean a girl... whereas salty or savory means boy. But I guess that wouldn't apply in your case Laura, if it's really true you're having a boy!

Patrice- Getting close to testing! Can't wait!


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-I think you will have nothing to worry about and everything will come out fine with your baby :thumbup: And I know its getting close to testing day...4 more days :shock: The time is just flying on by. The last time i ate was close to 3pm and its only 4:30pm now and im hungry like i havent eaten anything today. Going to see if we got tuna because I got a taste for a tuna sandwisch. I dont know why though :shrug: And its making me think because when i had my first m/c, i always craved tuna. Hopefully this is a good sign


----------



## Steph32

So Beyonce and Jay-Z only had their baby a few days ago and he already wrote a song about her. He put a clip of her crying at the end. Listened to it and made me want to cry! :cry:

https://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20559926,00.html


----------



## mzswizz

Aww that was a cute song. And she sounds so cute at the end with her wittle cry.


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, omg so tell me why all of a sudden my right nipple started itching. Just the right one which I really didnt understand. I mean my nipple was red from how much i was rubbing and scratching trying to make the itch go away. Finally it stopped after a few mins. But that was sooo weird. It came so quickly and then a minute later it was gone :shrug:


----------



## Steph32

Patrice- Could be a god sign! I don't know about anyone else, but my nipples were itching from day one, even during the 2ww! I don't want to get your hopes up though, I think boobs can also itch from the rise in progesterone.


----------



## Steph32

Obviously, I meant "good" sign!


----------



## Grey Eyes

QUOTE=mzswizz;14915126]AFM, omg so tell me why all of a sudden my right nipple started itching. Just the right one which I really didnt understand. I mean my nipple was red from how much i was rubbing and scratching trying to make the itch go away. Finally it stopped after a few mins. But that was sooo weird. It came so quickly and then a minute later it was gone :shrug:[/QUOTE]

Patrice,
I don't want to get any false hopes up (hopefully they are fully great hopes!:thumbup:) but everytime I got pregnant I was literally starving all the first two months, including the month of conception. So I am really hoping now is your time for prego! And yes, I craved cheese and protien--great builders. Good luck on your bfp soon! Got my own fingers crossed..a day or so past ovu dtd several days ina row and for some reason I occassionaly get varying surges of lh--hopefully just aslow egg this time and I caught it...:shrug:


----------



## Grey Eyes

So ladies--what is an NT ultrasound ? Just wondering...
Steph- try not to stress out! Always I worried when going in for my first scan but it never helps, just try to relax and look forward to seeing your baby for the first time, it's awesome!


----------



## SLCMommy

Hey everyone!

I checked out the Jay-Z song... I feel like the wicked witch of the west but I didn't care for it. Not because I think it was bad, but mostly because their music isn't my cup of tea and I think that the song could of been more sentimental, but again, it's all on preference really. I am really glad though he made a song for his daughter. When she is older she will look back on it...what a cool dad, don't you think? Actually, what a lucky baby to have them for parents. She will be beautiful :)

I've been having STRANGE dreams. Mostly, of nursing a "baby girl" (weird, huh?) but today when I took a nap I had a dream I had a miscarriage and the baby literally dropped out... I sat on my sofa (the placenta was still inside but cord still attached to baby) and baby was about the size of a 13 weeker... but it tried crawling to me. Than, I couldn't get pregnant for FOUR more years......crazy pregnancy dreams!! LOL!


----------



## lauraemily17

I agree Patrice, they are good symptoms. 

Steph - we used to have nerds in the uk in the late 80's, I loved them then as well!! They never came back though officially, we can still get them though as we have an America candy store in our local shopping centre!? It's got all the best stuff but it's quite expensive!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks ladies. Not getting my hopes up but im still in the 50/50 zone. Thinking it can go either way. But its nice to hear that you ladies experienced it while pregnant. So that gives me hope. Especially when Grey Eyes mentioned the cheese :haha:

Ashley-Im not a big Jay-Z tbh myself. I just really like the end part when their LO is having a little baby cry. It was cute. Even DH was saying the song could've been better so you're not alone. But i thought it was pretty cute to do that. And you really do have some pretty crazy but at the same time funny pregnancy dreams.

AFM, i am 7dpo today which means im already halfway through the tww :happydance: 1 week down...1 more to go and 3 more days before I test :happydance: Time is going by rather quickly but thats good for me :thumbup: Last night DH and I just cuddled and fell asleep which was great. Finally getting a break from dtd. It felt nice to just cuddle up and fall asleep i must say. I slept peacefully through the night and didnt wake up until his alarm went off. Today, I plan on going to the store and also getting my hair straightened by my mom (she loves doing my hair for some odd reason :haha: ) And just relax. DH told me this morning that he is proud of me for moving forward after m/c and said with my mentality, we are going to have a baby soon :blush: He really put a smile on my face when he said that. It really meant alot coming from him because after the first m/c...i wanted to try and not give up until we have a baby and he use to think of that as being baby crazy. But now he sees what we have to go through after m/c mentally, physically and emotionally. So now he sees the situation in a different light and im happy about that. Let's hope soon means in the process of knowing this cycle :rofl: Well I pray that we have a bundle of joy in our arms for 2012 or atleast pregnant. Also, I am starting to get that crampy feeling again. Ok so I know I said i get it more so on the left but from paying attention to it..i mostly get the crampy feeling on the right side. Its not even my ovary. Its more so in my lower abdomen like from under my belly button to the pubic area :shrug: Dont know what thats all about but dont want to get too excited though. I know i use to get excited but the feeling was usually in the ovary part..this time its not. So we shall see.


----------



## Grey Eyes

mzswizz said:


> Thanks ladies. Not getting my hopes up but im still in the 50/50 zone. Thinking it can go either way. But its nice to hear that you ladies experienced it while pregnant. So that gives me hope. Especially when Grey Eyes mentioned the cheese :haha:
> 
> Ashley-Im not a big Jay-Z tbh myself. I just really like the end part when their LO is having a little baby cry. It was cute. Even DH was saying the song could've been better so you're not alone. But i thought it was pretty cute to do that. And you really do have some pretty crazy but at the same time funny pregnancy dreams.
> 
> AFM, i am 7dpo today which means im already halfway through the tww :happydance: 1 week down...1 more to go and 3 more days before I test :happydance: Time is going by rather quickly but thats good for me :thumbup: Last night DH and I just cuddled and fell asleep which was great. Finally getting a break from dtd. It felt nice to just cuddle up and fall asleep i must say. I slept peacefully through the night and didnt wake up until his alarm went off. Today, I plan on going to the store and also getting my hair straightened by my mom (she loves doing my hair for some odd reason :haha: ) And just relax. DH told me this morning that he is proud of me for moving forward after m/c and said with my mentality, we are going to have a baby soon :blush: He really put a smile on my face when he said that. It really meant alot coming from him because after the first m/c...i wanted to try and not give up until we have a baby and he use to think of that as being baby crazy. But now he sees what we have to go through after m/c mentally, physically and emotionally. So now he sees the situation in a different light and im happy about that. Let's hope soon means in the process of knowing this cycle :rofl: Well I pray that we have a bundle of joy in our arms for 2012 or atleast pregnant. Also, I am starting to get that crampy feeling again. Ok so I know I said i get it more so on the left but from paying attention to it..i mostly get the crampy feeling on the right side. Its not even my ovary. Its more so in my lower abdomen like from under my belly button to the pubic area :shrug: Dont know what thats all about but dont want to get too excited though. I know i use to get excited but the feeling was usually in the ovary part..this time its not. So we shall see.

It does help to have your dh's support, doesn't it?! When I m/c'd in November I (at first) felt like it was just me that was affected, and I worried he would blame me for it (crazy thinking). It was worse because we had our two little girls with us when I m/c'd and had to rush to the emergency room. They thought I would need a transfusion but I didn't want it. Anyway, because our girls were there dh had to stay with them which meant I was all alone through the process--very scary! But dh is is 100% supportive of another pregnancy, in fact I was stunned to hearr him relate that he has conferred with this doctor about it and is doing everything he can to boost sperm count, etc...it helps knowing they are on board with your thoughts and feelings! He has so many issues (war wounds, et cetera-- he's been shot and stabbed so many times I lost count of the scars, so pain is always an issue). But he's there for me. I am glad your dh is so supportive of your feellings too! It sort of takes a painful struggling situation and turns it into a happy partnership!:thumbup:
:dust::spermy:


----------



## Steph32

Grey Eyes- Oh gosh, that sounded like it was a scary situation, sorry you had to go through that :hugs: I'm glad that your DH is there for you and very supportive, even though he has been through a lot too.

Ashley/Patrice- Yeah I'm not really a Jay-Z fan (nor a Beyonce fan) but I can appreciate his new feelings that he has for his newborn daughter and how he wanted to express that in his music. Any parent, especially a new dad that feels the joyful and life-changing experience of his child's birth is so awesome. First time I ever saw my DH cry was when Nicholas was born. He NEVER cries, I don't think I've seen him cry since. Anyway, yeah, anything makes me cry these days, especially anything about babies/parenthood!


----------



## Steph32

Oh my gosh, really?? I just noticed that I'm 17 weeks today... how did that happen, just kind of snuck up on me! :haha: :happydance:


----------



## Steph32

Laura- How lucky for you to have an American Candy Store. I don't know that we have a UK candy store here...? BUT, I did find a site called EnglishTeaStore.com and they carry a lot of British foods/snacks but already in and shipped in the US. Last week I ordered some Kinder Bueno bars, do you have those there? I had some when I was in Italy and never saw them since. Let me know if there is anything else you guys have that i should try!


----------



## lauraemily17

Grey eyes - that must have been so awful, it sounds like you've been through a lot as a couple with his war wounds as well, its great the attitude you have though, not letting it get you down & feeling positive. 

Ashley - weird coincidence but I also had a miscarriage dream last night, it was awful, the miscarriage wasn't so graphic but I was distraught as Beanie wasn't there any more! I had to find Beanie on the Doppler when I woke up to make sure he was ok, which he was!! 

Steph - there was a shop selling uk chocolate in San francisco on I thunk pierre 69?! It was almost 10 years ago so don't know if its still there. Kinder is a good choice though, lovely tasting chocolate!! My personal fav is galaxy which I have seen in Anerica but it's called Dove, it doesn't taste as nice though. Ooo I also love cadburys cream eggs & cadburys mini eggs!!! They're worth a try!! 

Patrice - your 2WW is going quick!! Got everything crossed for you. I love just snuggling with DH & falling sleep in his arms, if he tries any funny business nowadays I'm not a happy bunny, unless it's the once a week I allow it!! My sex drive is however going back to normal now but it feels uncomfortable now & sometimes gives me cramps :(


----------



## SLCMommy

Pregnancy dreams..haha. Patrice, you need a bfp soon.im getting antsy!! Lol!!! Steph, that is super cute about dh!! I cant believe you are already 17 weeks!!!


----------



## mzswizz

Grey Eyes-:hugs: It must've sucked to go through that by yourself. But like you said it turns into a happy partnership once DH is on board.

Steph-Omg i didnt even noticed...happy 17 weeks :happydance: I think my DH would cry when we have our first child. He shed a few tears when we got married. My DH expresses his feelings so i have seen him cry if someone dies or something but other than that..he is as strong as an ox!

Laura-I know! My 2ww is almost over already. I cant believe it but at the same time, I am very happy and grateful it is so i can get on with testing :haha: And I love dh's arms..so manly and strong but just like your DH...he sometimes tries that funny business and I have to put him in timeout at times :haha:

Ashley-Im getting antsy myself. Im trying with all my might not to test tomorrow :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

im 8dpo today. AF is due in 6 days :shock: Where has the time gone?! :shrug: Anyways, last night was pretty fun. DH and I played Dance Central 2 and he stopped playing after i kept winning :rofl: But after that, I was pretty tired so i thought we were just going to cuddle and fall asleep after our shower again. But no..DH had other plans. It was getting pretty late and I was very tired especially after that nice hot shower. So DH wanted to make out and I did but then he just wanted to keep going and Im trying my best to stay up. I think he actually threw a little tantrum because I was falling asleep. So I fell asleep just to wake up a hour later because DH pounced on me. TBH, i was pissed and I just wanted to sleep so i really wasnt in the mood for it. So afterwards, he asked am i mad and I just said im very tired im going to bed. And we both fell asleep. Now this morning is the interesting part. Ok as you all know I have been a little crampy and have been getting sharp pains every now and then on my right side. Well i didnt test so you ladies dont have to hold on to your seat for suspense :haha: But I went to the bathroom around 7am and when i wiped..the first time i didnt pay attention to the coloring because the first wipe is always cm mixed with urine sorry tmi :blush: But i did keep the 1st wipe in mind. Now the 2nd, 3rd, and 4th wipe (because I thought I was seeing things :blush:) had a tint of color. But it was in dim lighting so i couldnt make out the color but I knew for sure it wasnt red :thumbup: So after i showered this morning, I used the bathroom again and there it was the same tint color but this time i was prepared with a well lit bathroom :rofl: And from what i can see its like a brownish tint mixed with cm and the after results of last night :blush: So I put a tampon on and we shall see what happens. Im 8dpo so it can go either way. Even though im hoping its IB :haha: And i told DH about it and he seems in a good mood :winkwink: But we shall see. 2 more days before I test yay :happydance:


----------



## mzswizz

Update: ever since i started seeing the tint of color when i used the bathroom, i have been getting AF like cramps. Im thinking maybe AF is just deciding to arrive at 8dpo. The cramps are in my lower abdomen. My whole lower abdomen left, middle, and right side and its from right under my belly button to the pubic area :shrug:


----------



## lauraemily17

Ive always found implantation cramps to be very similar. only real difference has been that it's not been across the whole of my womb but is usually across the whole of my lower back weirdly!! From what I recall spotting before AF isn't unusual for you but its not usually brown is it?? Both of my IB has been basically brown tinged cm, first time I got it for a few days second just 1 horrible gush!! How is it looking now?


----------



## mzswizz

I have recently started spotting before AF but it would be close to AF and like a reddish/orangey :shrug: color. Im 6 days away from AF and it was brownish/pinkish :shrug: Thats not normal for me. And i just went to the bathroom and its gone. So far, i been to the bathroom twice after i took out the tampon and it hasnt been there. I only cm white tp and whitish (kinda dry) cm :shrug:


----------



## lauraemily17

Now that does sound promising if it's now gone and you're left with normal cm, that was just like my IB, getting excited for you now. Are you still going to wait until 10dpo to text.

AFM - I think Beanie and his home have had quite a growth spurt over the past couple of days, I have also found I can predict when it'll happen! Had awful most of the day nausea on Monday which was followed by stretching pains on Monday and yesterday, I'm finding the 2 are often linked now. When I put on my trousers this morning, the same trouser as yesterday, they seemed tighter and the jumper I wore which I haven't worn since last week was definately tighter, I really felt like I had grown noticably from yesterday but thought it must be in my head!! DH left work before I got up sp didn't see me this morning but when he saw me tonight even he noticed the bump was bigger!! When I gave him a hug the bump is apparently more noticable!! I have totally fallen in love with my bump and I think I've got to the point where I definately look pregnant, not that I've eaten all the pies!! I see a lot on the pregnancy forums about people talking about when they 'pop' and think maybe that's what happened!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice, maybe just as a gentle word of precaution--in case you are pergnant it might be a good idea to not use tampons...maybe pads or liners instead? I have heard that tampons carry toxicity within them, so I was always afraid to use them. If you are prego the toxins might not be so great....

When I got pregnant implantation always seemed similar to early AF symptoms, they major difference being I was always starving and literally drag-butt exhausted. I craved protiens and pick-me ups....Just be careful in case:hugs::happydance:


----------



## mzswizz

Laura-i might cave in and test tomorrow while dh is home because im getting excited eeek! Also i want to see a bump pic of you Laura!!!!

Grey Eyes-yeah thats the only tampon i put on and took it out like a hour later. I thought it was AF but guess not. So i am staying away from tampons.


----------



## Steph32

Patrice- I'm getting excited for you too! Maybe wait a few days to test, because if this was IB then it takes a few days after implantation for hcg to show up. I know it's hard though, you'll probably just end up testing for fun. If you have extra strips, why not, otherwise save them! Oh, and just in case you are pregnant, try not to dtd or use tampons or do anything that might cause an extra bleed... I know it's hard to keep DH away, especially if you're sleeping there isn't much you can do about it :haha: Maybe you should go to sleep in a chastity belt :rofl: :rofl: Seems like the only way he won't have access to you :haha:

Laura- That's funny, I felt a growth spurt around 15 weeks too. I also know when it's happening, I feel a bit bigger, things are stretching, I'm hungrier and more tired and the nausea comes back. It's interesting now, I'm actually getting the true "morning" sickness where I will really feel nauseous and gaggy in the morning before I eat... not throwing up, but sometimes pretty close to it. Like if I heave and gag too much, it starts to come up. I don't know why I still feel like this some mornings, but it's definitely different than the 1st tri sickness.

I'm also noticing that my bump has kind of been at a stand still since that growth spurt around 15-16 weeks. I look about the same now as I did a week or two ago. And still, in the mornings I am smaller... once I eat, the real bump is back. And then definitely at night, it's at its biggest. It's so confusing, I'm ready for a true bump that I know is mostly baby.

Also getting really anxious for my 18 week scan! I keep dreaming about it, and I wake up in the middle of the night and can't go back to sleep because I'm thinking about it! 1 more week to go.


----------



## Steph32

By the way, I never experienced IB with any of my pregnancies so I can't comment on that... but did have the cramping for all except my first. And the cramping kind of lasted all throughout the 2ww.


----------



## mzswizz

yay 1 more week for your scan cant wait! And yes i have 5 ic's left so i get enough to last me. I will just test for fun just to see what might happen but not putting much thought into it. And my cramps are coming on and off now. And still no bleeding. feeling better.


----------



## Steph32

Here's my bump! It's mid-day, so this is about what it normally is. Mind you, I'm tall and thin so still pretty small, people can only tell I'm pregnant from the side... but my belly button has popped in the last few weeks so you can see that from the front.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hey ladies- I just read some awesome info...hope you all like Tapioca pudding lol! :shrug: I read that tapioca is made up of dried Cassava root that is ground and formed into the tapioca pellets...well there's this place in Africa where the folks there eat Cassava root like we do pasta and potatoes--it's a main day staple for them. And all of the women hypo-ovulate. In other words almost every pregnancy there is a twin pregnancy. They have the highest rate of twin pregnancies in the world. They attribute it to the Cassava root..Anyway, guess who is going to pork out on Tapioca pudding now?:haha: LOL


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-lovely bump :cloud9:

Grey Eyes-wow didnt know that. thats fascinating.


----------



## SLCMommy

Steph - You have one of the most beautiful bumps I have EVER seen. I absolutely adore it! I really wish I could rub your belly :/ .... as weird as that may sound!

AFM, Sorry I've been kinda MIA lately. Nothing exciting/bad has happened - just life has slowed me down a little.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph- awesome baby bump! LOL, when I was pregnant with my first you couldn't see it unless I turned sideways. Even on labor day I didn't look pregnant. I thought my next would be that way too - no such luck:haha:! I stuck out like a barn door in the wind! I was seriously huge. And what's really wierd is that when they were born they both weighed in at the same weight (within 2 ounces or so). So I am not sure what govorns the "stick out factor":shrug: My babies are always small too, about 5 pounds...I have no clue why except maybe genetics...


----------



## Grey Eyes

How do you all post photo's???


----------



## lauraemily17

Your bump is gorgeous Steph!! You have a great figure, I'm very jealous. I'm destined to never be thin again I think, I quite smoking a couple of years ago & put on a stone which I have not been able to shift no matter how much I excercise or eat less & healthier, think age is a factor as well!! :(

Have you tested yet Patrice??!! 

I use the attachment button on the advanced reply option from my computer. Think there's better ways though but I'm no good. I also upload from an app on my phone but seems to make the pics massive when viewing from a computer, no idea why though!! I'm not very techy!!


----------



## mzswizz

Grey Eyes-Use the paperclip at the top of your new post.

AFM, Im 9dpo today and did manage to test..it was a bfn but that is what i was expecting. I checked back on it not too long ago and it looked like a faint line but its an evap i know because it was wayy after the time limit so disregarded it. The spotting came back and DH reassured me that we did dtd yesterday morning so thats probably where its coming from. Ever since yesterday...we havent dtd. DH tried to last night but i told him no and he threw a little fit over it but told me he wasnt mad but i know he was. No matter how many times i tell him no we got to know what is going on..he still tried to do it anyways. But i told him no and stuck with it. Well the spotting isnt bad because it still isnt enough to go on a pad but it is pink and there when i wipe or sometimes a drop or a few drops go in the toilet now. So im thinking AF but dh says no its not so we shall see. Will still test tomorrow and see what happens.


----------



## Steph32

Thanks guys. Ashley, you're so sweet, if you were here of course I'd let you rub my belly! :haha:

I've actually always been thin, never able to put on weight, no matter what I eat. And I've tried, people think I'm crazy for WANTING to put on weight, but I've always been a bit underweight and just always wanted to be about 5-10 lbs more. I thought maybe after having Nicholas I would gain weight more easily but nope, went right back to my old weight... well I was nursing for a long time which burns extra calories so I'm sure that was a factor.

My bump WILL get big though, usually catches up in the last few months. I'm actually showing earlier this time than I was last. Last time didn't really show until 20-22 weeks, something like that. 

Ok, I have a question to ask the pregnant ladies... ever get orgasms in your sleep? Haha, I know, it probably sounds great, but I don't want them when I'm not choosing to have them! I know it's probably the extra blood flow down there, but I always get scared that it's hurting the baby because I feel crampy afterwards. I work so hard ( :haha: ) to avoid them during sex, which doesn't happen often anyway, so I just feel bad that I'm having them when I'm trying not to. They also accompany the weirdest, most emotional and vivid dreams too (not always sexual, just anything intense or emotional)... I really want to shut off my dreams because they are usually very bad or frustrating and it gets me all worked up in my sleep for nothing, I'm afraid that it's affecting the baby! Last night I had a dream that my mom was in a coma... ummm, not good... I was screaming and crying, and I wake up thinking that the baby felt all of that as if it was real. I don't mind the good dreams, but not having much of those these days.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice- idk--if I even got a faint evap line I would be ecstatic! Wait and try with your fmu tomorrow maybe? I would definately! Maybe bfp before you know it!! Thank you for the advice, I am going to try to clip a photo and see if it works. If you see pics of my babies it worked! LOL


----------



## mzswizz

I see your display picture with you holding a baby is that what you're talking about?


----------



## lauraemily17

Ladies I am so upset over something really silly but don't know what to do. 

Currently I only have 1 pair of maternity jeans & due to my sudden growth spurt these are now the only pair I can wear, time to invest in another pair really but haven't done as yet. I tend to wear jeans a lot over the weekend & for our dress down days every Friday as work. Bump wise they're the most comfortable things I own & I can simply layer a t shirt & hoody. Now I intended to wash them earlier this week but forgot. My DH decided to put a wash in today my jeans being 1 of them & I have only just thought that perhaps he included my jeans, which he dud which are still wet & not going to dry on the radiator of a cold house by tomorrow morning (it's almost 12 here!) meaning I have nothing comfortable to wear tomorrow at work tomorrow :( I am furious with him, when I asked why he washed them (via txt as he's at work) he said he's not a mind reader even though I had a conversation with him earlier this week about them needing washing, how did he not remember this when he put them in the washing machine?!?!? I have now had to get up & put them in our dryer which is pretty rubbish & stay up until they're dried, the only other thing I can think to do is get to work late tomorrow & stop of at some shops to buy another pair, but work is crazy busy & that'll create even more problems. I know this is trivial in the grand scheme of things but it's really upset me!! :cry:


----------



## lauraemily17

To clarify the conversation about washing them was that they must be washed ready for tomorrow. I fully accept it's my fault they weren't washed earlier but is it too much to ask for him to think & not put them in the machine today so I could wear them tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## mzswizz

:hugs: Laura. I go through it when dh needs to have his uniforms washed by the next work day because at first he only had 3 uniform outfits. And it was always up to me to do it and sometimes he would wait until the night before he goes to work the next day to say he doesnt have any clean uniforms :dohh: Men can be so frustrating at times. Im already going through it with DH about wanting opks and he keeps complaning how if i use opks it will be a "planned" baby and he just wants it to be a surprise so we can have a story to tell our kids how they got here but im like HELLO we are ttc so we are "planning" for kids :dohh: Without opks, I will always have my AF because my cycles have been all over the place lately. Noted i got pregnant without opks but still i just need to know so i can atleast have a range of when i ov.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura- I totally understand about the jeans! I think what it comes down to is our men don't always understand what needs to be done to get the desired result, e.g., "yes I washed the jeans- you didn't say anything about drying them":wacko: Also, as my dh gently pointed out to me when I was pregnant we tend to be over-emotional so that even tiny little things seems ginormous! I think the best thing to do is throw the jeans in the dryer then go to bed and get up early enough to hit a shop before work. That way, if they are dry wear them, if not plan B gets you enough time to get in a good new pair! My husband is a very thrifty shopper...when I was pregnant (he shopped the little girl plus size clothes for me:wacko:but they worked great)and didn't cost as much as classic maternity wear. If I found a great pair he made me buy two or three of them!LOL!

Patrice-I feel for you as far as the planned pregnancy goes. Your dh may not want to "structure" the family, so to speak, but maybe just tell him the opk's are a womans way of understanding her body better---we have little to no control over our bodies anyway and I really found that opk's are the only way for me to get a grip on my "body-reality". Also- as far as planned pregnancies maybe just tell him that any pregnancy is planned...that's the way my dh and I view it. No baby is an accident! :) Maybe this is your dh way of feeling like he has some sort of control too? I was surprised this morning...I have not been drinking caffeine lately (last few months) and dh walked into the kitchen this morning and saw me pouring myself a cup of coffee. He grabbed me, hugged me hard and almost cried! I said "what are you doing?!" and he laughed like he was really relieved and said "Good! I'm so glad honey! You are back to your old self again!" Then he wandered happily out of the room. I forgot in my intent that maybe he was feeling the stress of my actions. Maybe the opk's stress your dh out a little? Try to eleviate that maybe by letting him know it's not so much to target pregnancy as to understand your body better...Good luck and :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Grey Eyes

P.S.- no, the pic is just an avatar..this was a few years ago when my first little girl was new born. I still can't figure out how to post regularly. :(


----------



## Steph32

Laura- Sorry you are so frustrated. I know, it's true, the littlest things can make us stir crazy when pregnant. And what seems like something that's not a big deal to him (like, he doesn't really understand how important a pair of jeans are to you) is a big deal for you right now. I'd be upset too! Getting irritated seems to be the norm these days. I hope that your jeans dry fast so you don't have to stay up too long, or find some new jeans tomorrow! Regardless, you'll want to get more pairs soon just in case something like this happens again. I was working with one pair of maternity jeans for a while, they were the the only pants that worked for me and when they were dirty I was out of luck! Luckily I just bought a few new pairs, even though I don't love them as much they are wearable.

Patrice- Hmmm, your DH needs to realize that if he wants a baby, sometimes you gotta plan a little. And it's not like he needs to be included on everything (like what color AF is, or how bold the line on your opk is, or even the exact day you ovulate) but he should be accepting and comfortable with you tracking your cycle and using opk's. Sounds like he IS ok with that, but maybe he just doesn't want to know so that he FEELS like it's not planned (when in reality, it is). And also... this whole thing about it being planned... every couple who mutually decides, "Okay, let's have a baby" (or person who decides it) is having a planned baby. Even though I believe everything happens for a reason, an unplanned pregnancy is something that the woman did not intend (at least consciously)... obviously you 2 are intending to get pregnant! So try running that past him. The reality is that, to get pregnant most of the time, especially if you've been trying for a while, a woman needs to be aware of her cycles!


----------



## Steph32

AFM, still feeling cramps and pressure after last night... :/


----------



## Steph32

Patrice- And when he holds that little baby in his arms, he won't care how it got there and how it was made! Sure, stories are fun but what's important is that you have that healthy little baby.


----------



## Grey Eyes

My AF is due to appear in the next couple of days...I am thinking by the 15th. Yet tonight I am experiencing ovary pain in my left ovary...what would cause that? It is quite pircing right now. Any ideas ladies? I know ovulation causes it but I am way past that am actually on 11dpo...:shrug:


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks ladies. We have talked and we are actually still talking. What DH is pretty much saying is let's just have fun and let God handle it because when it's all said and done he is in control. So im just going to wing it this cycle.


----------



## Steph32

Grey Eyes said:


> My AF is due to appear in the next couple of days...I am thinking by the 15th. Yet tonight I am experiencing ovary pain in my left ovary...what would cause that? It is quite pircing right now. Any ideas ladies? I know ovulation causes it but I am way past that am actually on 11dpo...:shrug:

Huh... do you ever ovulate multiple times in one cycle? Maybe it's all that tapioca you're eating... :haha:

Or maybe you're pregnant?


----------



## Steph32

mzswizz said:


> Thanks ladies. We have talked and we are actually still talking. What DH is pretty much saying is let's just have fun and let God handle it because when it's all said and done he is in control. So im just going to wing it this cycle.

Well that's good you talked things over. Just remember though, God will still handle it, whether you're tracking you're cycle or not :)


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> Grey Eyes said:
> 
> 
> My AF is due to appear in the next couple of days...I am thinking by the 15th. Yet tonight I am experiencing ovary pain in my left ovary...what would cause that? It is quite pircing right now. Any ideas ladies? I know ovulation causes it but I am way past that am actually on 11dpo...:shrug:
> 
> Huh... do you ever ovulate multiple times in one cycle? Maybe it's all that tapioca you're eating... :haha:
> 
> Or maybe you're pregnant?Click to expand...

Y'know I am not sure about the ovulation thing...I am curious if I ovulated later than I thought. The first month I tracked with opk's I actually several days of positive, negative, then positive again so thought perhaps my egg was being stubborn. If that's what happened this month then I ovulated later than I thought...which means I _could_ be prego but not betting on it! Does implantation bleed feel like that?:shrug: LOL @ the tapioca...I think there is something to that but I am thinking it'd take weks of concentrated consumption...I'd be seriously fat by then !!:haha:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice- I am glad you talked about it! My dh and I decided the same. Dh actually told me he was glad I was tracking as it increased our chances...I am pushing 37 though so I am feeling just a tad bit pressured lol! But yes- God controls it no matter what so here we are! I am happy for you!


----------



## Steph32

Maybe you did ovulate later then... because the sharp ovary pains def sound like ovulation. Of course, you could be pregnant and in your 2ww, I always had lots of weird and different pains before finding out I was pregnant... so could be :)


----------



## Steph32

And all this talk about tapioca makes me want some right now :haha:


----------



## lauraemily17

I managed to get my jeans dry thankfully but didn't get back to bed until 1am so feeling pretty shattered this morning, at least it's a Friday!! I will definately be getting myself another pair this weekend!! I also bought a few bits off line whole waiting for the jeans to dry last night. My poor DH though was on the receiving end of more whinging this morning by eating all the cucumber. All Ive been eating for lunch for weeks has been cheese & cucumber sandwiches & this us prob the 3rd occasion DH has eaten all the cucumber while I'm at work but not told me so I could get some more on the way home, you'd have though after me moaning at him before he would have remembered! MEN!!!! :dohh:


----------



## SLCMommy

Yup, im mad. Seen a staus on facebook a mom write her son just.had his first bit..ch fit.... Her son is three months old. I tried to not say anything but after awhile, I told her babies dont have bit...ch fits and of course was met with opposition from her friends. Maybe it is just me, but these kind of moms make me want to rip out their fallopian tubes and strangle them with one.


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-I told him that but in reality i just think that opks make him feel pressured. Because if i get a positive and we dtd, he probably would feel pressured because he wants it to produce a baby and if not then he thinks he has failed.

Grey Eyes-Thanks and the pain you experienced could either be ov or maybe you are pregnant :shrug:

Laura-Atleast they were dry :hugs: I know what you go through though.

Ashley-lol i just pictured strangling them with their fallopian tubes. But yes those women dont need to have children because obviously they know nothing about taking care of babies.

AFM, im cd2 today. DH and I started taking our vitamins agai so thats good. If i get some money..im just going to buy the cb digi opks on my own and DH wont have no choice but to let me use them :haha: Well AF hasnt started as a flow yet but once it went red i labeled it as cd1. None was on the pad this morning but it was drops in the toilet and it was there when i wiped but its orange :shrug: I have no clue why its orange and also its crummy when it goes to the bottom of the toilet :shrug: So it is a pretty weird cycle I am having. Today is a good day and for this cycle...going to dtd every day so we wont miss ov when it comes but at the same time subconsciously plan to buy opks :haha:


----------



## Steph32

Laura- Exactly... MEN! Maybe you should have a secret stash of cucumbers somewhere! :haha:

Patrice- So are you sure this is AF? Is this how it usually starts for you?

Ashley- Funny you mention that here, because I was on facebook last night and you know how your friends comments on status come up on the right side of the page? Well, I saw the comment you made and I was curious so I looked at what the status was... (yes, I'm nosey :haha: ) and I was shocked that someone would use that term about their *baby*! At the time, no one else had responded and I was hoping it wouldn't cause a stir, but when I looked back I saw what people had wrote and I was really sad and irritated that everyone was ganging up on you! I totally would have defended you because you were the only one making sense! Good job though at standing your ground and not letting it get to you. I would have gotten so upset... I WAS getting upset and I don't even know them :haha: Just a question... who is this person and how do you know them? She's a *friend*?


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-Yes im sure this is AF. This is what happened last cycle. But its okay. I told dh next af can be anywhere between feb. 6th-15th which means i can ov anywhere between cd12-cd19 (jan. 23rd-30th). So when i told dh that he said oh well we better get started now because the early bird catches the worm and i said but im only on cd2 :rofl:


----------



## Steph32

Oh man, I really thought this was your month. Well, at least now you have a better idea of the window of time that you could ovulate... and looks like you're ovulating earlier since your m/c so now you know!


----------



## mzswizz

yes i know i was telling DH about that. I was telling him im ov'ing earlier now and he had a huge smile on his face like well that means we have to have sex every day just to be on the safe side :rofl: I think he is just trying to find any excuse to use to bd every day but hey we shall try and see if his little idea works..it would be very funny if it does tbh :haha:


----------



## Grey Eyes

mzswizz said:


> yes i know i was telling DH about that. I was telling him im ov'ing earlier now and he had a huge smile on his face like well that means we have to have sex every day just to be on the safe side :rofl: I think he is just trying to find any excuse to use to bd every day but hey we shall try and see if his little idea works..it would be very funny if it does tbh :haha:

I think just relaxing and not worrying does have a positive effect...I know with my second daughter we tried so hard for like 2 years and finally I threw my hands up and said "I'm not trying any more." And we dtd and I got pregnant :shrug: LOL! And with my first I had a m/c then immediately got on birth control pills so that I would not have to face another m/c and got prego anyways!:shrug: So seriously I think it's God holding a stop-watch!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Grey Eyes. I think its the same way. Im just going to throw in the towel and leave it to God to just bless us with children because obviously no matter what i do or try...its not helping me get pregnant any faster


----------



## SLCMommy

Steph, it was just one girl that was trying to aruge with me. I wasnt even being rude, but whatever. No mother shoukd call her baby that! In fact the baby might even still be two months. I knew this year in high school, but she was a few years younger. I was a senior and she was a freshman. We had a child development class together (oh, the irony) I have not seen her since 2004


----------



## Grey Eyes

SLCMommy said:


> Steph, it was just one girl that was trying to aruge with me. I wasnt even being rude, but whatever. No mother shoukd call her baby that! In fact the baby might even still be two months. I knew this year in high school, but she was a few years younger. I was a senior and she was a freshman. We had a child development class together (oh, the irony) I have not seen her since 2004

I think you are right, mothers shouldn't talk like that about their children...especially just months old! Just reminded me though my little two year old daughter walked into the room a few weeks back and was happily singing the song "The Itchy Bitchy Spider" :haha:LOL!


----------



## Steph32

I guess it seemed like more than one person because there were a few others (including the op) that chimed in and defended her. And there were some "likes" on her comments too... oh well... whatever... sorry for prying... I just get a little dumbfounded at comments like that, seems so ignorant. And I just feel for the babies too, who don't deserve that.


----------



## mzswizz

Grey Eyes-I can just imagine your reaction when she came in and started singing that :rofl:


----------



## Steph32

My son still can't pronounce words right and when he says "truck" he uses an f in place of the tr... it's kind of embarrassing when we're out somewhere... :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-Omg i remember when my niece was like that :haha: Everyone use to think she was using profane language and she use to get upset when no one understood..she was a diva ever since she was 2 :haha:


----------



## Steph32

Yeah, he still gets sooo frustrated when we can't understand what he's trying to say... even though some of the time we know what he's saying because we're his parents, there are still a lot of other times we have to guess... he's been in speech therapy, he was a very late talker and had a bit of stuttering too, and still doesn't pronounce words which is normal but when he can't be understood by others it's frustrating for him. He's doing better, hopefully it is something he will grow out of-- with the help of therapy of course. How old is your niece now? At what age did she start talking clearly?


----------



## mzswizz

well she is now 9 years old. And she didnt start talking clearly until she was around 8 years old. She really couldnt pronounce words properly. Whenever she said things like sand it was more like "shand" and soda was "shoda" stuff like that. But now she has gotten better. Usually when she slows down and talk and pays attention to what she is saying..it comes out correctly but she still has a hard time pronouncing certain words.


----------



## Grey Eyes

My daughters nevercease to amaze me- my first spoke fluent sentences by 2 years old and my second has passed her up! My first (I home school her) started kindergarten and they wanted to skip her to third...I said no and we settled her into second. I guess it's all the reading? Anyways they are a couple of smarty pants and are constantly challenging me!LOL! My brother was a slow starter talking but it did not impede him and yes, he outgrew it. I think all kids will eventually. Pushing can be harmful so it's best to just let them grow I think...


----------



## mzswizz

Yes my sister is letting her just grow out of it. She is improving i must say. And i can just imagine how they challenge you. Must be hard to have your LOs challenging you. It's like they're home schooling you :haha:


----------



## Steph32

Yeah girls have that tendency to be early starters! All of my nieces are so smart, one of them is the same age as my son and can just carry on and on and have a full on intellectual conversation! But we've never pressured him to be at a certain level, we've let him grow at his own pace. I've gotten a lot of people who like to suggest things (diagnoses) to me but I don't listen to them. I've actually had a psychic tell me that he is operating at a higher vibration (as a lot of kids these days are now) and I believe it... she said people would start to throw around words and diagnoses (autism, adhd) and they have started to... she told me to just ignore it, and I have, because I know that he's not any of them. It doesn't do him any good anyway, he can sense when people are speaking negatively about him.


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-Just keep ignoring them just like you doing. I swear people try to be doctors when they think something or someone is at what they define as "normal". What do they know anyways ehh :haha:


----------



## Steph32

Yeah, there is no "normal." Luckily we see a holistic pediatrician that understands the uniqueness in every child and does not get concerned about where he is at. In fact, everytime we see her, she gets a kick out of how social and happy of a kid he is. So if anyone tells us to get him evaluated I just tell them, well our pediatrician says he's absolutely fine! No one else who doesn't know him enough doesn't have the right to say anything.


----------



## mzswizz

exactly. i think the world just makes their own normal and if you dont fit the standards then you;re not normal. But what people dont come to realize is no 2 people are the same not even identical twins! So when people have opinions about "normal" i just say their opinion is just like a butthole everyone has one.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> Yeah girls have that tendency to be early starters! All of my nieces are so smart, one of them is the same age as my son and can just carry on and on and have a full on intellectual conversation! But we've never pressured him to be at a certain level, we've let him grow at his own pace. I've gotten a lot of people who like to suggest things (diagnoses) to me but I don't listen to them. I've actually had a psychic tell me that he is operating at a higher vibration (as a lot of kids these days are now) and I believe it... she said people would start to throw around words and diagnoses (autism, adhd) and they have started to... she told me to just ignore it, and I have, because I know that he's not any of them. It doesn't do him any good anyway, he can sense when people are speaking negatively about him.

You know my oldest (she's 7 now) is so smart and hyper! I know if I put hjer in public school they would say she has autism or adhd...I have no doubt they would say that! But she's just very energetc and her brain is lamblasting faster that her tongue can operate..she tries tho LOL!So yes, as parents we have to make the best choices- and I think you are right! Encourage our kids and be tough for them so they don't have too!


----------



## Steph32

mzswizz said:


> So when people have opinions about "normal" i just say their opinion is just like a butthole everyone has one.

There we go again, the butthole analogy. Love it :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

:rofl: Thats my fav analogy :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, well i dont even know if this is cd2. Ok so i have noticed that the only time i see blood is i have an orgasm and when i have bm :blush: or then that..i rarely see it on the pad and if it is on the pad its not filling it up. It doesnt even fill up a panty liner. I would see like only a drop to a few drops :shrug: So im just seeing if the bleeding/spotting/whatever it is is going to increase or something. We havent dtd but we found ways to both have orgasms :blush: So dont know whats going on.


----------



## Steph32

That's weird that you're seeing blood when you orgasm. I wonder if it could just be irritation? I guess only time will tell. If it doesn't get heavier, I would be inclined to think it's either IB or irritation from dtd. I was curious about the orange blood thing, and I read that it could be an iron deficiency? Do the prenatals you're taking have iron in them?


----------



## SLCMommy

The butthole joke is so funny! Six more days until my OB/GYN prenatal visit. I'm mostly excited because I might be scheduling my anatomy scan for the following month! LOL


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-Yes it does have iron in it. It says the daily amount of iron. So :shrug:. Maybe i have to try something with more iron in it. And yes i thought it was weird too to only see blood leak out when its an orgasm etc. Usually if it was AF..it would just flow regardless of the situation and trust me when i say i feel the flow throughout the day. But these past 3 days. I havent felt anything and it really do not be any leakage on the pad neither so i have no clue whats going on with this whacky ol' thing :haha:

Ashley-Yay cant wait for your appt and your anatomy. Im ready to know if you ladies are having boys or girls or boys and girls :haha:

AFM, well im cd3 of whatever it is thats going on. So i havent had a flow yet still. What i thought was a flow only came after i had a bm :blush: then went back light again. Usually when i wake up, my pad is full of blood (sorry tmi) thats because i have a heavy flow but i woke up this morning to a pad that looks like i just put it own. Literally it had nothing on it so i felt like i was wasting pads when i changed it this morning :haha: But once again..after my bm this morning, there was a few drops of blood that went into the toilet and it was crumbly like all the other times. I have no clue why is that and I dont have any clots and if there is a clot its super tiny to the point where it can go unnoticeable :shrug: And i know stress can cause AF to arrive slowly but i havent stressed about it nor am i stressed. I just change my pad in a reasonable time and thats it. So i have no clue why its cd3 and there isnt something i can call a flow. Well i guess i cant even say its cd3 huh :shrug: Oh well we shall see. Oh and i didnt test this morning. Had rushed to the bathroom and forgot to take the hpt with me :dohh: So now i have to wait until the next time i have to go pee to see what it will say. Im thinking its going to say bfn again and its just a whacky AF occurring. But who knows. Like my DH always tells me "Have faith." And yesterday, i craved a blizzard from Dairy Queen and DH surprised me by taking me to Dairy Queen for a blizzard. So dinner consisted of pizza, turkey sub sandwich, churros and a blizzard. But i only ate the turkey sub, and my blizzard. But while driving to Dairy Queen..i was telling DH i dont think its AF because i really only see blood when i do a bm or have an orgasm. And DH didnt look surprised. And he replied, "TBH i have been thinking you are pregnant because i know your periods and this isnt how it acts so i was going to tell you i think you are pregnant but didnt tell you because i didnt want you to go crazy about it and stress out or be disappointed if it is a crazy period." Aww bless him for caring. Well atleast we are both on the same page. So we shall see how it goes. DH and I didnt dtd last night so i guess thats why i didnt see blood until i had a bm which caused the bleeding. But whatever is going on needs to fix itself so i can know.


----------



## mzswizz

well here's my bfn ladies..
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120114_092232.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 0









IMG_20120114_092358.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 0









img_20120114_092232-inverted.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 0









img_20120114_092358-inverted.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## SLCMommy

:( patrice, how long have been ttc now?


----------



## mzswizz

21 months so far. Im thinking im going to just use ferrol which is an iron supplement (liquid version) and dtd. This time around. I think the ferrol helped me conceive the first time because my mil told us to take it, its good for us and we were taking it like once a day every day so maybe that helped or something :shrug:


----------



## Steph32

Well... we don't even know how many dpo your are or what cd you're on, so the hpt being negative isn't telling us much, because it might be too early and this might be IB! But I'm wondering, and excuse me if I forgot, but when you saw your doctor did you ever get all necessary blood tests, hormone tests, vaginal cultures (to look for infections), etc to find out if everything is ok and possibly give an answer as to why you're having trouble conceiving? And especially now, with the wacky bleeding, just wondering what the dr might think about it and if they would want to look into anything. If there is something wacky going on with your cycles now, since the m/c, (or even before), I would work to find out what that is and correct that. I know you're aiming to be more stress-free in ttc now, but IF there is a problem unrelated to stress, then unless that's taken care of, being stress-free won't be the thing that helps. 

Ashley- Congrats, time is flying! Can't wait for both of our anatomy scans! Mine is on Wednesday :) Nervous and excited at the same time!


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-They didnt do any bloodwork. I talked about everything and seeing that it hasnt been 2 years, he didnt seem really concerned about it. He said internally (vaginal) everything is okay and normal. DH and I suppose to go to our primary doc whenever he gets a wednesday or friday off so we can both get physicals and bloodwork etc. And i am on cd28 today around 10-11dpo. But thats IF this isnt AF. So we just have to wait and see so far. Got to wait until DH and I can go to the doc and finally really get some answers.


----------



## mzswizz

Update: AF is here. Not full force but there is a flow. It was alot, red and a passed a clot so i know its AF for sure. So now just awaiting to ov. Next expected AF is due around feb. 6th-15th


----------



## Grey Eyes

mzswizz said:


> Steph-Yes it does have iron in it. It says the daily amount of iron. So :shrug:. Maybe i have to try something with more iron in it. And yes i thought it was weird too to only see blood leak out when its an orgasm etc. Usually if it was AF..it would just flow regardless of the situation and trust me when i say i feel the flow throughout the day. But these past 3 days. I havent felt anything and it really do not be any leakage on the pad neither so i have no clue whats going on with this whacky ol' thing :haha:
> 
> Ashley-Yay cant wait for your appt and your anatomy. Im ready to know if you ladies are having boys or girls or boys and girls :haha:
> 
> AFM, well im cd3 of whatever it is thats going on. So i havent had a flow yet still. What i thought was a flow only came after i had a bm :blush: then went back light again. Usually when i wake up, my pad is full of blood (sorry tmi) thats because i have a heavy flow but i woke up this morning to a pad that looks like i just put it own. Literally it had nothing on it so i felt like i was wasting pads when i changed it this morning :haha: But once again..after my bm this morning, there was a few drops of blood that went into the toilet and it was crumbly like all the other times. I have no clue why is that and I dont have any clots and if there is a clot its super tiny to the point where it can go unnoticeable :shrug: And i know stress can cause AF to arrive slowly but i havent stressed about it nor am i stressed. I just change my pad in a reasonable time and thats it. So i have no clue why its cd3 and there isnt something i can call a flow. Well i guess i cant even say its cd3 huh :shrug: Oh well we shall see. Oh and i didnt test this morning. Had rushed to the bathroom and forgot to take the hpt with me :dohh: So now i have to wait until the next time i have to go pee to see what it will say. Im thinking its going to say bfn again and its just a whacky AF occurring. But who knows. Like my DH always tells me "Have faith." And yesterday, i craved a blizzard from Dairy Queen and DH surprised me by taking me to Dairy Queen for a blizzard. So dinner consisted of pizza, turkey sub sandwich, churros and a blizzard. But i only ate the turkey sub, and my blizzard. But while driving to Dairy Queen..i was telling DH i dont think its AF because i really only see blood when i do a bm or have an orgasm. And DH didnt look surprised. And he replied, "TBH i have been thinking you are pregnant because i know your periods and this isnt how it acts so i was going to tell you i think you are pregnant but didnt tell you because i didnt want you to go crazy about it and stress out or be disappointed if it is a crazy period." Aww bless him for caring. Well atleast we are both on the same page. So we shall see how it goes. DH and I didnt dtd last night so i guess thats why i didnt see blood until i had a bm which caused the bleeding. But whatever is going on needs to fix itself so i can know.

I'll be honest- like your dh I don't want to give you false hope or anything but I have to admit this sounds strange for a period...often in pregnancy women will have bleeding about the time their period would arrive but it is very minimal. so take it easy and just test once in a while. To get a negative now does not necessarily mean you are'nt prego--just wait a few days and test again. If you are prego the extra caution (e.g., avoiding high caffeine, hard sports, etc) is a smart thing! :) Also, in pregnancy the cervix becomes engorged, so often orgasm or even sex w/o orgasm can cause irritation to the cervix and blood can leak out. Good luck!!!!:dust:


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Grey Eyes for giving me hope again. Im just going to wait it out and see what happens. Even though it feels like AF..now im not sure because i had leakage earlier a few mins after i had an orgasm :blush: but now its back to how it was which is a little to no flow at all. But whatever im just ready for answers i guess. But patience is the key.


----------



## Grey Eyes

mzswizz said:


> Update: AF is here. Not full force but there is a flow. It was alot, red and a passed a clot so i know its AF for sure. So now just awaiting to ov. Next expected AF is due around feb. 6th-15th

Ahh-ha! Sneaky AF!:dohh: We are strange creatures us women!:wacko: Mine arrived today also :( . I always have my "fat" days...this is where my AF arrives and my hormones convince me I am fat and ugly LOL! I'll ask dh if I look fat and he'll look sideways at me and tell me "it's your moon time isn't it?" LOL! I am irritated though because my doctor told me not to lose any weight because that would make me too thin and my body would go into "starvation mode" which (he tells me) would make it almost impossible to get prego...with my last pregnancy this is what my midwife told me also. Anybody have info about that or past experience? My midwife told me if I wanted to get prego I had to ain weight which is really hard for me to do (yeah, it's a mental thing :shrug:) . I have always been a fitness freak, in other words I love to work out with weights and stay tight and toned. But now I am in a box of blubber (K, maybe that's AF talking) and can't do anything about it yet :( My dh told me I had "globulars" today which made me feel awful of course...he says he was kidding but I choose to be angry anyways LOL!
I am so tempted to start cutting my diet again, hit the caffeiene hard:coffee:, and start workingout again! Sigh...:shrug:


----------



## Grey Eyes

mzswizz said:


> Thanks Grey Eyes for giving me hope again. Im just going to wait it out and see what happens. Even though it feels like AF..now im not sure because i had leakage earlier a few mins after i had an orgasm :blush: but now its back to how it was which is a little to no flow at all. But whatever im just ready for answers i guess. But patience is the key.

I hate being patient! :haha: We are in the same boat you and I --waiting:shrug:. However I am positive that mine is AF....started out last night at just a spot or two but is full force today. Every time my AF arrives I get irritable and am hard to live around. My poor little kids lol! But I should ovulate in about 9 days or so I am guessing give or take...dh better be ready this time:growlmad:lol!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Ok, I have decided. Working out is sa stress reliever for me so I think I will start up again. I wonder if this is okay for ttc?:shrug: I am stuck between a rock and a hard spot with this one...I feel better when I work out hard and regular but here doc and midwife are telling me no......:dohh: In fact my doc told me absolutley no cardio....:nope:


----------



## mzswizz

Grey Eyes-re weight gain. I was always small tbh. But i always wanted to gain a little weight because i was tired of people calling me "skinny minnie" ugh it was frustrating because i was the smallest in my family. I guess its because I am more active then them. I think if you want to gain weight just eat normally and work out. I have ate normally and work out but i am gaining weight but its controlled iykwim. re af...yes i would like to know what is going on and just move on. I have been eating like crazy but only craving sweets and meats. I dont know whats wrong. But right when i say okay i know its AF for sure then BAM its like its saying SIKE!! and im like :wacko: I have no clue whats going on. I thought it was going to be full force already but its not (sigh) patiently waiting :coffee:


----------



## mzswizz

Grey Eyes said:


> Ok, I have decided. Working out is sa stress reliever for me so I think I will start up again. I wonder if this is okay for ttc?:shrug: I am stuck between a rock and a hard spot with this one...I feel better when I work out hard and regular but here doc and midwife are telling me no......:dohh: In fact my doc told me absolutley no cardio....:nope:

Maybe you can do strength exercises instead.


----------



## lauraemily17

Patrice - I'm not sure what to make of your AF or maybe not AF!! I think though, if it does turn into AF properly then you really should get your bloods done, it is odd & could well be a hormonal imbalance or something. 

Grey Eyes - my best friend has been TTC for 2 years now & has the same dilemma as you, she loves to excercise, even to the point of doing races. She's read though that too much exercise is bad. She's also very very thin & lean from all the exercise & I can't help but worry for her that it is making it harder for her. I think it causes problems with hormones. She's recently decided after researching to not do any exercise which is strenuous & make sure her headrest doesn't go over 120 bpm. Perhaps you could follow guidelines like that so you still get your fix?

Ashley / Steph - time is going quickly now in the 2nd tri. You'll both be having your anomaly scans before me. I'm sure everything will be fine & can't wait to find out what you're having! Steph, hopefully this will reassure you. I saw a news article about pregnancies after a mc. Apparently the best time to conceive again is within 6 months of the mc & according to a study there is a higher chance of a healthy baby & no pregnancy complications than someone who never had a mc!! Now I know our 2nd mc kindof goes against that but I still think to have got where we are now is a sign that we've got healthy little babies.


----------



## mzswizz

Laura-I am already planning to get bloods done just got to wait for DH's off day so we both can go together. But its AF for sure because she finally came full force thank goodness.


----------



## Steph32

Patrice- Yeah I don't know what to think either about whether it's AF or not, but time will tell I guess. Test again in a few days if your flow hasn't become like normal. Do you usually have AF cramps and are you having any now? And just a thought, has your DH had his sperm count/quality tested? I know that IF there was a sperm count issue, it is better to BD every other day around ovulation to give time to build up the sperm supply.

Grey Eyes- Ahhh, the whole weight issue. I don't know if you've read my past posts but I have always been underweight. How tall are you and how much do you weigh? What's your BMI? I know some doctors make a big deal about it, especially the link with ttc, but honestly... if your periods are regular, your hormones aren't affected, you are getting enough to eat and are healthy, I don't think it's an issue. I have been a "skinny minnie" all my life, some people have called me anorexic-- which couldn't be farther from the truth!! I got teased a lot in school for being tall, thin, bony and flat chested... although there were always the few people that thought I should be a model! But I honestly think that is just some people's body types and as long as you are healthy and not starving yourself, it shouldn't be a problem in ttc. If you weren't healthy or your hormones weren't working right, an absence of periods or irregular periods would be the result-- and THAT is the cause of not being able to conceive. I know that exercise, when taken to the extreme can cause ammenorhea (lack of periods) but I don't think your amount of exercise is affecting your periods, at least it doesn't sound like it!

Laura- Thanks for the reassurance, that does make me feel better. After having 2 m/c's I would see how the odds of something being wrong with the 3rd pregnancy is very low. (Unless of course, there was a previous problem, in which case I was checked and nothing is wrong). For both of us, I'm sure we were just dealt bad cards, as all of our blood work checked out fine. Can't wait for my appt, just so I can rest easy!


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-I dont know about DH's sperm count/quality but i do want him to get a SA done also at the doctor. And whenever AF is set to arrive..the first day of bleeding i get cramps to confirm and then thats it no more. But i was crampy these past few days. But im just counting it as a whacky AF. Just cant wait for the bleeding to be up so i can move on.


----------



## Grey Eyes

mzswizz said:


> Grey Eyes said:
> 
> 
> Ok, I have decided. Working out is sa stress reliever for me so I think I will start up again. I wonder if this is okay for ttc?:shrug: I am stuck between a rock and a hard spot with this one...I feel better when I work out hard and regular but here doc and midwife are telling me no......:dohh: In fact my doc told me absolutley no cardio....:nope:
> 
> Maybe you can do strength exercises instead.Click to expand...

I know, huh? Yes, weights are my favorite and doc said I could continue with free weights.......


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> Patrice- Yeah I don't know what to think either about whether it's AF or not, but time will tell I guess. Test again in a few days if your flow hasn't become like normal. Do you usually have AF cramps and are you having any now? And just a thought, has your DH had his sperm count/quality tested? I know that IF there was a sperm count issue, it is better to BD every other day around ovulation to give time to build up the sperm supply.
> 
> Grey Eyes- Ahhh, the whole weight issue. I don't know if you've read my past posts but I have always been underweight. How tall are you and how much do you weigh? What's your BMI? I know some doctors make a big deal about it, especially the link with ttc, but honestly... if your periods are regular, your hormones aren't affected, you are getting enough to eat and are healthy, I don't think it's an issue. I have been a "skinny minnie" all my life, some people have called me anorexic-- which couldn't be farther from the truth!! I got teased a lot in school for being tall, thin, bony and flat chested... although there were always the few people that thought I should be a model! But I honestly think that is just some people's body types and as long as you are healthy and not starving yourself, it shouldn't be a problem in ttc. If you weren't healthy or your hormones weren't working right, an absence of periods or irregular periods would be the result-- and THAT is the cause of not being able to conceive. I know that exercise, when taken to the extreme can cause ammenorhea (lack of periods) but I don't think your amount of exercise is affecting your periods, at least it doesn't sound like it!
> 
> Laura- Thanks for the reassurance, that does make me feel better. After having 2 m/c's I would see how the odds of something being wrong with the 3rd pregnancy is very low. (Unless of course, there was a previous problem, in which case I was checked and nothing is wrong). For both of us, I'm sure we were just dealt bad cards, as all of our blood work checked out fine. Can't wait for my appt, just so I can rest easy!

That's me to a "T" lol! I am 5'5" and have no clue what I weigh...years ago I did have a problem being too skinny, my periods disappeared for a long time, etc. I didn't try to be skinny it was just that way. I used to wear a zero and now wear Junior size 3 :shrug:??Flat chested too :( lol! Anyway once I started working out and gaining muscle I noticed my poundage increased and that was seriously depressing for me so I stopped weighing. Doc told me that my BMI is just over 18 an said 18 is a danger point. So I have deliberatly put on a few pounds (at least I think so, judging by my pinchable factor :haha:). But today (AF I suppose) t's really bugging me. So I went out and bought espresso and chocolate. haha My therapy!:haha: You are right though excersize is like a fix for me :)
But since I did gain some weight my periods cam back and seem to be very regular, always within a day or so of when I expect it. Sorry to unload on you all AF makes it a bad day for me lol!


----------



## Grey Eyes

mzswizz said:


> Steph-I dont know about DH's sperm count/quality but i do want him to get a SA done also at the doctor. And whenever AF is set to arrive..the first day of bleeding i get cramps to confirm and then thats it no more. But i was crampy these past few days. But im just counting it as a whacky AF. Just cant wait for the bleeding to be up so i can move on.

I wondered about sperm count too..if he is stand-off-ish about going to the doctor to have that test done they do have at-home tests that you can buy online. I think once you do the test you may have to send it in to a proffessional but...may be the privacy would make it easier. Aside from count motility maybe an issue :shrug:? I do know that taking his vitamins helps (I have been studying this for my dh also). I don't talk about it too much with dh because men are so sensative that I am worried I will make him feel uber-under-pressure!:wacko:


----------



## Steph32

Grey Eyes- That's good, as long as you're periods are back I say everything should be fine and your weight should be at a good place. Interesting though, my baseline BMI is usually under 18, around 17.5 or so. And that's what I started at before getting pregnant! And my periods were fine. I used to have long cycles, and occasionally skipped a period, but it was never a real problem. So I don't see 18 being a "danger" point because I've never been higher than an 18 and I consider myself healthy! And the fact that I got pregnant, that says a lot. I don't think my body would have allowed me to get pregnant if I wasn't healthy.

Both Grey Eyes and Patrice- There IS a home test that you can buy online, although it only gives you a general idea if the count is low or not. The site is www.early-pregnancy-tests.com and I believe the test is about $20-30 and it is pretty easy to use, in fact, all the guy has to do on his end is get his sample in the cup... and then you ladies can follow the rest of the instructions which are fairly simple. It won't give you an exact count, it will give you a line (like a pregnancy/ov test) and depending on how bold it is, will tell you if count is sufficient or low.


----------



## Steph32

But, you're right, there can be some sensitivity about using the test, coming from the guy, some might get weirded out by it or don't want to think that there is any problem with them. So if you're going to bring it up, just do it casually and say that it's for fun, just to see and maybe rule out any issue with sperm count. A home test is a little less intimidating too, so he wouldn't have to deal with doctor's offices and numbers and all of that.

Another thing I've heard of couples doing is looking at his sperm under a microscope...it might make him feel a little closer to the whole process and if you see a lot of good, healthy swimmers it might boost his ego a bit :)


----------



## SLCMommy

mzswizz said:


> 21 months so far. Im thinking im going to just use ferrol which is an iron supplement (liquid version) and dtd. This time around. I think the ferrol helped me conceive the first time because my mil told us to take it, its good for us and we were taking it like once a day every day so maybe that helped or something :shrug:

I know that you have been able to get pregnant, but I also know your struggle more is on staying pregnant :cry:. Have you seen, or have you thought about seeing a specialist ob/gyn?


----------



## SLCMommy

Steph32 said:


> Ashley- Congrats, time is flying! Can't wait for both of our anatomy scans! Mine is on Wednesday :) Nervous and excited at the same time!

Thank you! :thumbup: My next prenatal is also on Wednesday so next Wednesday night this thread will be filled with updates. I should be scheduling my anatomy scan that day too (or I hope). I am so excited to know what you are having, Steph! Either way, if it is a :pink::yellow::blue:, I'll be totally thrilled for you! Although I know you probably really want to know the gender :winkwink: . I personally can't wait to find out the gender, because than I can actually start buying gender-related items and it will feel more real.


----------



## SLCMommy

AFM personally, I was feeling fantastic for a few days, and now... I'm back to feeling icky! :sick: This on & off again sickness is really getting frustrating. I totally vomited Macaroni & Cheese today...and I half made it to the garbage can in my bedroom, and the other half...well, it went on the bed sheets, my hands & my hair. Gross, I know. I also think I might have a UTI & a yeast infection - but it probably is just a yeast infection. My symptoms are strange though. TMI, but at night my vuvla gets really itchy, inflamed, red, swollen and thick white CM. I guess it does happen during the day too, but it's MUCH more worse at night. :growlmad::dohh::nope: I heard yeast infections in pregnancy can be mild in symptoms since your body is working extra hard to get yourself better. This has been going on for a good three weeks now, but I keep putting it off thinking maybe I am nuts or something :wacko: . I'll get it checked at my prenatal on Wednesday. 

Laying on my stomach for sleeping has officially gotten uncomfortable:happydance:, I guess that is a milestone all in itself! :thumbup: LOL. 

Sleeping...ugh, yeah. I feel like I am back in the early weeks, I can sleep and sleep and sleep and sleep.....:sleep:

It's not constant, but frequent I guess I could say, my breast get sharp, stingy pains throughout my breast in the milk duct areas... I am guessing it's just a physical sign of my milk ducts getting ready?

Grey Eyes & Patrice... my FX for you to get a :bfp: soon. :dust: & lots of baby dust blown your way!! :hugs:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Definately get the irritation checked! Might be a UTI... I feel bad for you with the ms...mine was so bad w/my first my dh threatened to take me to the hospital. 2nd wasn't as bad but I totally hurled at work! Ahem. All I could eat was crackers and ham on bread! I'm sure you've heard the soda crackers rule but what I found really helped is just keeping something (anything!~) on my stomach at all times. Every 10-15 minutes take a couple bites of something. carbs helped, e.g., bread, potatoes, starchy things...that's why my butt got so big LOL but it was worth it!:haha:


----------



## Steph32

Ashley- Yes, I am dying to know the gender, I'm in such suspense! Even though I'd be thrilled either way, I just want to know so I can start buying clothes and getting the room ready! (Well, buying clothes if it's a girl... will be shopping from my garage if it's a boy :haha: ) Would definitely get that infection checked out and hopefully it's a quick fix... if it gets worse I would try to get in before Wednesday!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> Grey Eyes- That's good, as long as you're periods are back I say everything should be fine and your weight should be at a good place. Interesting though, my baseline BMI is usually under 18, around 17.5 or so. And that's what I started at before getting pregnant! And my periods were fine. I used to have long cycles, and occasionally skipped a period, but it was never a real problem. So I don't see 18 being a "danger" point because I've never been higher than an 18 and I consider myself healthy! And the fact that I got pregnant, that says a lot. I don't think my body would have allowed me to get pregnant if I wasn't healthy.
> 
> Both Grey Eyes and Patrice- There IS a home test that you can buy online, although it only gives you a general idea if the count is low or not. The site is www.early-pregnancy-tests.com and I believe the test is about $20-30 and it is pretty easy to use, in fact, all the guy has to do on his end is get his sample in the cup... and then you ladies can follow the rest of the instructions which are fairly simple. It won't give you an exact count, it will give you a line (like a pregnancy/ov test) and depending on how bold it is, will tell you if count is sufficient or low.

see that's just the thing- I am usually more comfortable within myself if my bmi is about 17.5 or so...however for some reason with me that's no good--I have trouble concieving according to my obgyn... No clue why!:shrug:Fast metabolism or something...Anyway so I have "porked out" (LOL!) just to test the theory. Chocolate cake here I come (JK!):haha: Not really porking out just gained about five pounds.


----------



## Grey Eyes

I am restless tonight and can't sleep at all! My youngest wakes me up 4-5- times a night "just to cuddle" lol and the one night she decides to sleep through here I am wide awake! Nuts. :dohh: So I am gonna entertain myself for a few minutes. Plus I gotta throw this bunny in here :bunny: cause he's super cute....and am I the only one that thinks that this :holly: looks a little bit like , um, um, ...yeah.:shrug: Wierd:blush:......


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-I think my DH would probably do the microscope one or may just even go to the doc and get the SA done. I think he is starting to get more on board about tests and stuff.

Ashley-I will be going to the doc and telling her about it and see what happens from there.

AFM, well 3 more days to go before the bleeding is due to stop :happydance:. Im cd4 today and dh and i dtd last night :blush: As dh would put it.."the early bird catches the worm" :rofl: Today, dh is off so we are going to spend time together. We have talked about the whole babies thing and dh just wants to have fun and have sex every day which i dont mind. Eventually if we keep it up..we are going to conceive. Tomorrow i have to call the doc so we can schedule our physical for the 25th which would be around my fertile time so hopefully i can get some extra information :blush: But all is well over here. Feels like the weather is warming up which is good too. So good day so far.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice-
What kind of tests or information would you be looking for around your fertile time? Do they do a scan or blood work of some kind? I am glad your dh is on board with it all as it can be so frustrating...like I told my dh it can make a woman feel alot less womanly when she can't conceive but I know it's all thought process...it must be the same for men if their sperm count iis suddenly in question! I am glad yours is fair-minded about it!:thumbup: I hope you get conclusive news so that you can rest your brain about it! That's the toughest part for me I think, just stressing about it. You are right- time to relax!:winkwink:

Btw, can't figure my AF either...just spotting on 13th, super heavy on 14th, now today- almost nothing. I never did have really long heavy cycles...I am wondring the correlation between heavy periods and progesterone production....I am thinking if I have a light period maybe I didn't produce as much??:shrug:I'm going to ask my doc next chance I get!


----------



## mzswizz

Hopefully they can do bloodwork or something. I dont know what they would do because i havent been to the doc around my fertile time before :haha: But hopefully i can get some answers or SOMETHING!


----------



## lauraemily17

Grey eyes - I might be wrong but I always thought it was estrogen which can cause lighter periods as the first 2 weeks of the month the lining is thickened by increased estrogen, progesterones main role where the lining is concerned is to make it the right texture for an egg to implant into rather than make it thick. 

Patrice - it would be good if you could get an ultrasound around your fertile time, they can then see the lining thickness & how many follicles you have. 

Afm - time for another bump pic, please excuse the size of the pic, adding from my phone & don't know how to make it smaller!! 

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/b22881a5.jpg


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Laura. I will get an u/s done. Hopefully they can do it for me. I want to know whats going on. And i love your bump. Cant wait to get one :blush:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura-
"Estrogen is the hormone that stimulates growth of the uterine lining (endometrium), causing it to thicken during the pre-ovulatory phase of the cycle".
"One of progesterone's most important functions is to cause the endometrium to secrete special proteins during the second half of the menstrual cycle, preparing it to receive and nourish an implanted fertilized egg.
" If implantation does not occur, estrogen and progesterone levels drop, the endometrium breaks down and menstruation occurs". :coffee:

You were right! Thank you! So estrogen makes a home and progesterone makes the home comfortable- got it!:thumbup:
So my AF is a little heavier now, I guess if it lasts a total 4 days I should be okay...and when it's heavy I think that might be a good sign as we are looking at a thick and hospitable environment, right?:shrug: 
Your bump is awesome btw! I am jealous lol! Can't wait to see future pics! :)

Patrice- it would be awesome if you could get an u/s, it might be good to call them ahead of time to set it up as techs aren't always available. I know here locally we only have two techs, a man and a woman. When I m/c'd the man did my u/s and after about 45 seconds he snorted and stated "there's no baby in there-- your body only THINKS its pregnant" and he tossed the wand down and said "I'm oughtta here". Needles to say I demanded a second scan and the female tech!:growlmad:


----------



## Steph32

I just want to say that my period before I conceived (this time) was soooo wacky! Very different than usual. It was really heavy, bright red, watery, and instead of a few days of heavy and the rest light, it was all 5 days of heavy. I thought something was wrong. There was no way I thought I would conceive that month. So just wondering if something was going on in my body, if it was re-setting, or what... but I have a feeling my uterus was kind of "cleaning out" I guess you could say, and I have always heard that bright red blood is good, as opposed to dull color or some other color. Also, for the few months before, I had eating a lot of salmon and steamed and sauteed veggies with spices like turmeric and coriander with garlic and lemon, etc... and also had been drinking this green superpowder drink, 3 times a day... got it at whoe foods, I think the brand is Amazing Grass? Anyway, it has a lot of fruits and veggies and antioxidants in it, also things that can enhance fertility (but I didn't know it at the time, I was just drinking it to be healthy). I really think that had a lot to do with it. It was really the only thing I had been doing differently in the months prior. Also drinking lots of water, with lemon... I was actually focusing on my liver health and kind of "detoxing" but nothing extreme, just gentle cleansing. But looking back I think that's what made my period the way that it was. What I thought was unhealthy, was really re-setting my body for the better... I think.


----------



## Steph32

Laura- Nice bump! Do you think it had grown in the last few weeks, and maybe become less of bloat and more of baby? I kind of felt that way, around then... although I'm feeling like I still have a lot of bloat because I do wake up with a small bump.


----------



## Steph32

Patrice/Grey Eyes- As far as what doc would test for (and I only know this because I saw a reproductive endocrinologist who tested for EVERYTHING): progesterone (7-10 days after ovulation), fsh (day 3), estrogen, testosterone, dhea, estradiol, prolactin, lh surge, iron, thyroid function, autoimmune panel (most specifically antiphospholipid antibodies which can inhibit implantation), homocysteine level, factor V leiden and MTHFR gene mutation, chromosomal mutations... that's all I remember for now... LOL... they may also want to look for mycoplasma or ureaplamsa infections (by getting a cervical culture) or other STD's or HPV, etc. If they don't do some of these, I would have a print out and request these tests, as long as they would be covered by insurance.


----------



## Steph32

Also.... an u/s done on day 3 would look at your uterine lining and follicles. And with an HSG the doctor can look at your lining very closely and look for any polyps or cysts.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Wow, Steph! You speak Greek! LOL--I have never heard of half the things you mentioned, wow!:thumbup: Anyway its all great info, I will have to study up on it....I have had 2 mc's and 2 healthy pregnancies, so I am wondering if I need to examine some of these areas? My doc tells me an emphatic "NO." He says either wait 2 years ttc without actual conception or wait out another mc before I start to worry. Those words started me worrying-naturally!:wacko: So here I am examining myself, my AF, etc...AF is actually very red and very heavy but mine have never lasted full heavy 3-4 days, at the most 2 with a couple light days on either side. I hope this is normal!:shrug: And I was actually on the pill ORTHO TRI-CYCLEN LO when I got got pregnant with my first daughter so I amwondering if the pill provided some hormone that I was deficient of or maybe I just messed up and took the pills wrong. :haha:


----------



## lauraemily17

Grey eyes - I think as long as there's a flow lasting s good couple of days & like Steph said there's some red blood all should be good. 

Steph - it's definately more baby now but there is still a lot of bloat, like you I'm smaller in the morning but it does still look like a baby bump, it seems to be a little higher line the womb is pushing it out. I think with my pretty much constant constipation I'm going to be bloated for the whole pregnancy, I'm thinking the crampy wind pains I get now are nothing like what they're going to be as Beanie gets bigger!! :dohh:


----------



## Steph32

Grey Eyes said:


> Wow, Steph! You speak Greek! LOL--I have never heard of half the things you mentioned, wow!:thumbup: Anyway its all great info, I will have to study up on it....I have had 2 mc's and 2 healthy pregnancies, so I am wondering if I need to examine some of these areas? My doc tells me an emphatic "NO." He says either wait 2 years ttc without actual conception or wait out another mc before I start to worry. Those words started me worrying-naturally!:wacko: So here I am examining myself, my AF, etc...AF is actually very red and very heavy but mine have never lasted full heavy 3-4 days, at the most 2 with a couple light days on either side. I hope this is normal!:shrug: And I was actually on the pill ORTHO TRI-CYCLEN LO when I got got pregnant with my first daughter so I amwondering if the pill provided some hormone that I was deficient of or maybe I just messed up and took the pills wrong. :haha:

I just think when it comes down to it, we all need to do what we feel we need to do... if you have a suspicion that something is wrong and would feel better to get it checked out, no doctor can tell you "no." I had to take it upon myself to bring this info to the doctor, who then tested for some of it, and then asked to be referred to a RE so I could have the full testing done. Even though I had only had 2 m/c's and hadn't been trying that long at all (my problem was staying pregnant, never getting pregnant) I still wanted the reassurance. And yes, I probably jumped the gun, seeing that everything was alright, but I was really scared to go through another m/c. I am surprised they say to wait 2 years to do ANY testing, that seems like a long time to me! Especially if you are 35+ it's not like we have 2 years to just spare! If you feel confident though, that you are okay and feel comfortable with waiting and letting it happen when it happens, then I would say save your money because some of these tests _can_ be pricey if insurance doesn't cover (I think they would only cover if you've had 3 m/c's or trying longer than a certain time).


----------



## Steph32

I think if I were Patrice's age I wouldn't be as concerned or feel like time is running out... although if I were trying longer than a year, at any age, I would start to wonder. Even when I was 28 and got pregnant with Nicholas, I was soooo unbelievably casual about it, and how long we were ttc didn't even phase me. But once I hit like 32 I was starting to hear my clock ticking, especially if I someday wanted a third. I thought I'd be DONE with having kids by 35, but if I want another one that's not gonna happen.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph-
I agree with you 100%! I don't _feel_ old but I am trying to respect the statistics a little bit! My doctor told me that age doesn't seem to have effected me that much--he actually said I am healthier than the younger mothers he sees:shrug:which, in a way, makes me feel good. I am 36 right now:dohh: However, you're right when you say I don't have X-amount of years to spare! So I am trying to make the most out of each month if I can. I wish I had started this sooner but always kind of felt like one should be out of diapers before I get another one in them...maybe next time I get pregnant and deliver I'll ttc right away and crank out as many as I can. Hmmm...food for thought LOL!

I am seriously trying this month though, I am so glad dh is on board with it, I told him even if he is not feeling like it he has to amp up and put out JK!!lol! But I did explain to him that my age may not seem like a factor now but it very much has to b e considered. And he was amazed that I am fertile for only 5 days a month and at that the egg is only 12-24 hours tops. That sort of put my perspective as a woman on the line for him. Too bad we can't crank eggs out like sperm....:spermy:


----------



## mzswizz

well went to Miami today and spoke with my mom about the whole ttc thing and learned that she had 3 m/c's and a stillbirth before she conceived my sister. And all her m/c's were between 3-5 months :shock: And also she had cysts like me. She told me what i need to tell my doctor. I told my DH about everything so now he knows im going to get the necessary bloodwork etc to know and if he has to get a SA, he will get one yay :happydance: So now i cant wait for our doc appt. Atleast this will be 1 step closer to our bfp.


----------



## Steph32

Patrice- That is so great that your mom opened up to you about her m/c's. It wasn't until I went through mine that my mom and sister told me about their experiences, and my mom told me that my grandmother had a few also. It was kind of eye-opening to me, although I knew my sister had a few m/c's, I guess I just didn't realize just how common it was, at least with the women in my family. That is good you talked to her about it, both for the emotional support, and to understand that there might be a biological link as well. Definitely tell the dr this, and they might know better what to test for.

Grey Eyes- I agree with you about how one should be out of diapers before getting another one! I always knew after having my son that I wanted to wait until he was at least almost 3 before we started trying again. I wanted that time to also enjoy him and give my full attention to all his needs. I always thought that a 3-4 year age gap was ideal (for me), and definitely wanted another born before 5 years. And looks like with this one it will be a little over 4 1/2 years age difference, so I'm just making my "cut-off", so to speak, and didn't lose out on that much time after the m/c's. If I have a 3rd, I feel the same way, maybe wait _at least_ 2 years... I will be about your age at that time, so it sounds like we are kind of on the same timing here! (I had my first at 29, and this one I'll be 34). I will definitely feel the time crunch for the 3rd, but I'm almost 100% certain there won't be a 4th, so I think I might be okay :)


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> Patrice- That is so great that your mom opened up to you about her m/c's. It wasn't until I went through mine that my mom and sister told me about their experiences, and my mom told me that my grandmother had a few also. It was kind of eye-opening to me, although I knew my sister had a few m/c's, I guess I just didn't realize just how common it was, at least with the women in my family. That is good you talked to her about it, both for the emotional support, and to understand that there might be a biological link as well. Definitely tell the dr this, and they might know better what to test for.
> 
> Grey Eyes- I agree with you about how one should be out of diapers before getting another one! I always knew after having my son that I wanted to wait until he was at least almost 3 before we started trying again. I wanted that time to also enjoy him and give my full attention to all his needs. I always thought that a 3-4 year age gap was ideal (for me), and definitely wanted another born before 5 years. And looks like with this one it will be a little over 4 1/2 years age difference, so I'm just making my "cut-off", so to speak, and didn't lose out on that much time after the m/c's. If I have a 3rd, I feel the same way, maybe wait _at least_ 2 years... I will be about your age at that time, so it sounds like we are kind of on the same timing here! (I had my first at 29, and this one I'll be 34). I will definitely feel the time crunch for the 3rd, but I'm almost 100% certain there won't be a 4th, so I think I might be okay :)

My oldest was 4 1/2 when her sister was born and they are so close and absolute best friends! Its like the age gap doesn't matter!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice-
I am so happy you talked to your mom! There's alot of info there for you now! I told my mom and dad about my first mc and of course I was crying and upset and they snorted at me and told me that they didn't believe me that "there never was a baby" and figured I was lying to them:cry:...I guess they can't grasp that I (their daughter) actually had, um,. dtd.:shrug: It's what we do, y'know, with our dh's LOL:blush:! Anyway so this time 'round I never told them. I am glad your mom is there for you and so open! You ladies help make me tougher you're all awesome!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

Steph & Grey Eyes-Yes i am sooo happy that my mom finally opened up to me. I had to actually sit her down and let her know that WE ARE ttc and just everything i have been going through. And my mom finally just sat down and told me everything and I was surprised but relieved. Atleast now I know what to talk to my doctor about and atleast my DH will get a SA done if the doc tells him to. I'm just happy that we are moving forward and closer to our bfp. 

Grey Eyes-Sorry you had to go through that :hugs: Well atleast we are here for you! :hugs:

AFM, today is cd5 for me. I have been spending time with DH. We have went shopping, we've cleaned up and we are now cooking us something to eat. We have scheduled our doc visit for Jan. 25th @ 10am so now i got to wait 9 more days before i go to the doc :happydance: DH and I dtd today and he made me take a test because he says im not really bleeding so i need to just be sure it is AF. I took the digi and then what felt like 5 mins later..it came up negative. And dh still isnt convinced :haha: But i have 2 more days before it stops so yay for that also. Im just ready to get the process rolling so we can get a bfp.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice-
It sounds like you have a great plan in order! I am glad to hear you've set up your doctors visits, they are important. When I had my last scan done the tech old me that I had a cyst on my ovary also but when I asked doc about it he stated that a cyst forms on one of the ovaries every month and not to worry about it...then why did the tech act like I had cancer or something! :dohh:Sheesh!

Btw- which day is cd1? Is it the day Is tart spotting and have to wear a lier or the day I start heavy? ...

Oh yeah, before I forget--Miami?! I would definately trade you lady! :) Today it is freezing temps with blowing north wind and ice.


----------



## Steph32

Patrice- I wonder how reliable those hpt's will even be for you, after going through all those neg's when you we're in fact pregnant. Makes sense why your DH is not convinced! I wonder if that would happen again though. Did the dr ever tell you why he thought the hcg wasn't showing up in your urine?


----------



## Steph32

Grey Eyes said:


> Patrice-
> It sounds like you have a great plan in order! I am glad to hear you've set up your doctors visits, they are important. When I had my last scan done the tech old me that I had a cyst on my ovary also but when I asked doc about it he stated that a cyst forms on one of the ovaries every month and not to worry about it...then why did the tech act like I had cancer or something! :dohh:Sheesh!
> 
> Btw- which day is cd1? Is it the day Is tart spotting and have to wear a lier or the day I start heavy? ...
> 
> Oh yeah, before I forget--Miami?! I would definately trade you lady! :) Today it is freezing temps with blowing north wind and ice.

Yeah they told me that too, about the cyst thing and they were good to quickly tell me that it's normal every month! It's the corpus luteum! And CD 1 is technically the first day of bleeding, whether it is spotting or heavy.

Where do you live again?


----------



## mzswizz

Grey Eyes-I have cysts on my ovaries. But they are very tiny and my doc wasnt concerned about it because like you said..its normal. And yes Miami..i love the heat to a certain extent though :haha: cd1 is the first day of bleeding. Usually they say when its red and a flow. But i just say cd1 once its red.

Steph-My doc actually didnt have a clue. He said maybe my levels were too high for the test to detect it but wasnt sure why it didnt happened. So its just a :shrug: situation.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph and Patrice-
Thanks for the cd clarification! lso I guess cysts are nromal.....

Steph- I live in Idaho but grew up in Alaska (ttoooOOooo cold!)


----------



## mzswizz

You're welcome Grey Eyes. And my dh wants to live in Alaska but i said no thank you. Me and cold are not best friends :haha:

Ladies, i just had to change our primary doctor because the previous one doesnt take our new healthcare :dohh: But we have found a woman so yay. New doctor, new start. So now i get to talk my behind off and be comfortable with talking too. I have to wait for the nurse to give me a call back to schedule the appt. But it will still be an appt next week.


----------



## Steph32

Patrice- Sounds like a good thing, this new doctor. Fresh start!

Grey Eyes- Wow you must be used to the cold. I'm not! Lived in Cali my whole life (with the exception of 6 mos in London which was brrrr for me!)


----------



## Grey Eyes

mzswizz said:


> You're welcome Grey Eyes. And my dh wants to live in Alaska but i said no thank you. Me and cold are not best friends :haha:
> 
> Ladies, i just had to change our primary doctor because the previous one doesnt take our new healthcare :dohh: But we have found a woman so yay. New doctor, new start. So now i get to talk my behind off and be comfortable with talking too. I have to wait for the nurse to give me a call back to schedule the appt. But it will still be an appt next week.

That's awesome about the female doctor! My first was a Certified Nurse Midwife and she was great! I am a very modest one-man-woman kind of person andthe first time I had to let a male doctor perform a papsmear it was like torture! I hated that...which reminds me, when I was going through my mc my dh took me to the emergency room and a male doctor whom I had never met had to perform an exam...which meant he had to insert one of those duck-bill things (I forget what you call them) and crank it open. O my gosh it was painful! I was cramping of course. I cursed and swore at him and he actually stopped and glared at me, put his hands on his hips, and demanded "Well, you're actually pretty miserable _down there _aren't you?!" He acted like I ought to be enjoying this or something, I was so mad! Then he re-examined, flushed deep red and mumbled "Sorry, I have it in upside down..."

Upside down? Kidding, right?! Yay, Patrice, for your female doctor!!!:happydance: LOL!


----------



## mzswizz

:rofl: Wow he must've felt like an idiot :dohh: My ob/gyn is a male and he's pretty good but our primary care doctor is a female. I am more comfortable with a woman because atleast she would know what i am going through and understand.


----------



## Steph32

Grey Eyes said:


> mzswizz said:
> 
> 
> You're welcome Grey Eyes. And my dh wants to live in Alaska but i said no thank you. Me and cold are not best friends :haha:
> 
> Ladies, i just had to change our primary doctor because the previous one doesnt take our new healthcare :dohh: But we have found a woman so yay. New doctor, new start. So now i get to talk my behind off and be comfortable with talking too. I have to wait for the nurse to give me a call back to schedule the appt. But it will still be an appt next week.
> 
> That's awesome about the female doctor! My first was a Certified Nurse Midwife and she was great! I am a very modest one-man-woman kind of person andthe first time I had to let a male doctor perform a papsmear it was like torture! I hated that...which reminds me, when I was going through my mc my dh took me to the emergency room and a male doctor whom I had never met had to perform an exam...which meant he had to insert one of those duck-bill things (I forget what you call them) and crank it open. O my gosh it was painful! I was cramping of course. I cursed and swore at him and he actually stopped and glared at me, put his hands on his hips, and demanded "Well, you're actually pretty miserable _down there _aren't you?!" He acted like I ought to be enjoying this or something, I was so mad! Then he re-examined, flushed deep red and mumbled "Sorry, I have it in upside down..."
> 
> Upside down? Kidding, right?! Yay, Patrice, for your female doctor!!!:happydance: LOL!Click to expand...

Ewww! You would expect a doctor, man or woman, to know what they're doing down there! Geez! Reminds me of that part in that movie Knocked Up when she's getting examined and says "Oops, that's not your vagina... that's your a**hole!" :rofl:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice & Steph-

We women are taking our chances aren't we?! lol....Got my fx'd for a female doc next time around.


----------



## mzswizz

Steph- :rofl: I remembered Knocked up...good movie.

Grey Eyes-I have 1 of each now. Female primary doctor and male ob/gyn. Out of all ob/gyns that I have researched..he was the best. He knws his stuff and he is concerned for dh and i not just me so thats good. And this female primary doctor..cant wait to meet her.


----------



## Steph32

I have always had a female OB/GYN (and usually female primary doc) and for this pregnancy I have a midwife who sees me for all my prenatal appt, but she will not be delivering... she works under a male OB/GYN and he is who will be delivering... I've never had a male dr "down there" before but I hear wonderful things about him and he's very open and accepting of holistic methods (since I will be trying a natural and unmedicated birth again) so hopefully he will work out for me.


----------



## mzswizz

tbh i have had male doctors since i was little so i was use to them but still had a little discomfort seeing though they are men. It took me awhile to get use to my ob/gyn but now im use to it. Even though i still feel kind of weird sometimes because he sees what my dh sees :blush: But i know its for medical reasons (thats what i play in my head) and I feel better. I know he will be delivering when i do have a baby and he pretty awesome. I want to have a natural no med birth too. But seeing that both my mom and sister needed c-sections for all births..im hoping i wont need one.


----------



## mzswizz

How are you prego ladies doing today?

I just spoke with the nurse at the new doctor office and she said she should be giving me a call back in 30 mins to schedule the appt yay :happydance: I havent been so anxious and ready to get blood drawn before :rofl:

AFM, Im cd6 today and looks like AF is trying to end today which is good for me. Im still waiting for the call back from the new doctor so i can schedule the appt. Hopefully i can schedule on the 24th which would be a day earlier than the previous appt. I have noticed that after the talk with my mom, dh and making moves to start the medical process....i am sooo much at ease now. I think its because now i know dh is onboard for doing the SA and he says its no problem to him which makes me feel even better because i know he would be able to deliver a sample. Also im at ease because now we are going to get answers and i have faith that this will lead us to a baby or babies. I think God hasnt blessed us with children yet because we needed to seek medical attention and get problems (if there are any) solved. I believe this is a step closer. Whether we get pregnant this cycle or months down the road. Atleast i know we did what we needed to do and i know that it will happen.


----------



## mzswizz

Well that was fast...im scheduled to go in....TOMORROW @ 9AM :happydance: They sais they couldnt book both DH and I on the same day sooo he will be going next week Tuesday on the 24th which is his day off. Well seeing that I will be on cd7 of my cycle..im hoping they can keep an eye on me and see if i get mature follicles etc so atleast we have a time frame of ov or maybe they can help induce it or something. Im just happy that we are finally going somewhere and atleast I can talk to the doctor and maybe she'll say that she will demand dh to get a SA :haha: But yay im excited. Atleast now im getting things done in the beginning of my cycle soooo by the time i get the results back..i will probably be in my fertile window...hopefully.


----------



## Steph32

Yay, that's awesome Patrice! Sounds like this doctor will be more on top of things and hopefully you get your answers fast. Well tomorrow is a big day for some of us, Ashley also has her prenatal appt and I have my anatomy scan! :yay: My appt is not until 2, so by the time I check in on here it won't be until the evening where you are.

Keep in mind that your ob/gyn may not be able to run all the tests tomorrow. I know the one where they look at your follicles need to be done on day 3. And then some of the blood work, like progesterone level, is done 7-10 after ov. But they should be able to do a check on a lot of other things. Go in with a list (like the one I posted, or find on online) of all the things you want and can be tested for. Sometimes the regular docs don't automatically test for things that the specialists do unless you bring it up.


----------



## Steph32

My little emoticon didn't work so...
:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## mzswizz

Yay for the anatomy scan :happydance: Cant wait to see what team you will be on. Im going to have to look at your list so i can write the things down. Question would my primary doctor be able to do these tests because im not going to my ob/gyn. When i talked to him about everything..he said its normal etc. So thats why dh and I decided to just go with our primary doctor.


----------



## Steph32

Oh, if it's your primary doctor I don't know what exactly they can do. I'm sure they can run a lot of blood work, look at some of your hormones, etc, but I don't think they can do the u/s where they look at your follicles or anything. She might be able to refer you. Did they happen to mention over the phone what they can do/look for?


----------



## Steph32

Also, did your mom ever get any clues as to why she had her m/c's and stillbirth? Did she ever find any problem? If so, that might be somewhere to start with you because a lot of things can be genetic.


----------



## mzswizz

They didnt tell me what they can do over the phone. So i guess I have to find out when i get there. And if she needs me to get an u/s then i will just tell her to give me a referral to my ob/gyn for that part so he has no choice but to do it. And my mom just said she had cysts, a hernia, and a ruptured fallopian tube.


----------



## Steph32

Well you're on the right track and you'll know more tomorrow! :thumbup:


----------



## Steph32

By the way- Laura, Ashley, Emma, where are you? I know Emma disappeared from the other thread again...


----------



## mzswizz

Yes hopefully they can do everything. And where is Laura, Ashley, and Emma?


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice- I am so glad you will finally get some answers! It's hard "groping around in the dark" that's what I tell my dh. Sometimes we just need to get things checked so that we know for certain what's going on! I hope you get some real definitive answers. I'm glad too that your dh is so level about everything-good luck on your appt tomorrow!!:thumbup:

Steph- Yay anatomy scan! :happydance: I can't wait! Let's see, judging by bump....hmm...old wives tales, right?!:haha: Thank GOD for anatomy scans! Gets rid of all that guess work..Let us know asap!:hugs:


----------



## Steph32

Ha! Yeah, I'm done with obsessing over all the old wives tales. I pretty much did almost all of them, and most say girl. So we'll see. I will know soon enough! Just gotta calm the nerves until tomorrow :)


----------



## mzswizz

Grey Eyes-Yes im glad that i am finally making steps to work everything out and dont be in the dark anymore. And dh is happy that i stepped up which took me by surprise. He says its time to grow up and become adults and he said if it wasnt for me wanting to ttc..then we wouldnt be where we at today and especially getting new doctors and figuring out whats going on etc. Then he said so he's happy im pregnancy crazy :rofl: 

Steph-Cant wait!! Omg i got nerves for you :rofl:


----------



## lauraemily17

Hi Ladies, had a busy couple of days but got the next 2 days off work so time for some family time and baby shopping!! :D

Patrice - Wow, a lot has happended with you in the past couple of days. I'm so pleased you found the strength to talk to your Mum, there's nothing like a Mums support. My Mum had a miscarriage before me so understood how I felt after my first and it was so nice being able to talk to her about it. Also big Yay for your Drs appointment and support from DH, think it's been an eye opening few weeks for him. I am feeling really positive for you and hope that you either get some answers with some solutions as to getting your sticky rainbow baby or at least reassurance that there's no probs and you're doing as much as you can. I felt so much better after getting my tests done and ended up conceiving, prob the day or day after I got the results but thought I had zero chance that month and was convinced it was going to be at least another 4 months!!!

Steph - I am so excited about your anotomy scan tomorrow!! You're going to have to update on here quick as I'll be in bed when you go and I won't be able to sleep until I know it's gone ok and you've got Nicholas's little sister in there!! What are your opinions on gut instinc on the sex?? I know I am always referring to Beanie and a he and thought I saw boy bits on the last scan but I cannot shake a feeling deep down that it's a girl. I've had the feeling since a couple of days after my BFP and the more I refer to Beanie as him the more deep down it feels wrong! Best way to describe it is head says boy, heart says girl. I'm trying just to ignore, but finding it hard. I've been obsessively googling scan pics and it appears boy and girl bits are still quite similar at 14 weeks and it's just the angle, as the scan was looking down on the bits I couldn't tell what angle, if I had to guess I would say it was dangling down between the legs maybe??!! Please talk some sense into me ladies, it's turning into quite an obession of mine, one I'm keeping quiet from DH!!

Grey eyes - How are you? Has AF gone now?

AFM - Apolgies in advance but feel like I have loads to update on and seem to be writing an essay!!

I had my second midwife appointment today. Got all of my blood test results back. First being the downs syndrome results. Beanie has s 1:5100!!! Given my age that is as good as it could be, so pleased!! All other bloods came back normal other than my white cell count which was slightly elevated, as it always seems to be whenever I have a full blood count! I'm putting it down to my autoimmune probs and midwife didn't seem too bothered, she said they are what she'd expect for someone getting over a cold so not too raised. 

She measured my fundal hieght which was higher than I expected it to be, but the last 2 nights I've only woke up to go to the toilet at night once! I think my womb has finally moved up off my bladder!! 

She also got her doppler out to isten to beanies heartbeat!! I did confess to having my own which she did not approve of at all but then ended up asking me where beanie likes to hide to help her find him! He's got some new hiding places now! She was happy with the heart beat and heart rate and said they all sounded normal. She also found the placenta which was exactly were I thought it was, turns out in the earlty days, as i suspected, I found the placenta a week before I found Beanie!! 

Don't see the midwife again now until I'm 25 weeks which seems like ages a way but I don't reallly mind as it's a sign that everything is good. Now counting down weeks until our anaotmy scan which is 4 weeks tomorrow.

One last thing, where abouts do you feel the baby when you first feel them move? I haven't felt Beanie yet and when I'm sat relaxing or lying in bed I try and relax and see if I can feel him, I also give my tummy a bit of a wobble / poke to try and convince him to move! I always concentrate on what I can feel really low in my pelvis as this is were I assumed I'd feel him but I had a very vivid dream last night were I was feeling him for the first times and it was the flutters I imagine from other people description but it was higher, prob a but below my tummy button but to the side. Is this where I am more likely to feel him?


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Laura. I am excited and also just like how you thought..im thinking im out before it even started. I guess because now im going to be focused on the medical attention now. Well hopefully i will conceive some time this year. But im not expecting to conceive within these 2 months. But i know that we will conceive :thumbup: Yay for everything being okay. Omg you are already 16 weeks..time is flying :happydance: Cant wait for your anatomy scan either.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura-

Yep, AF is over pretty much. Now counting.....

Yes, that sounds about right for feeling baby move! Generally higher and to the side as you described...wait until he/she gets bigger lol! One time I was laying on the couch and dh gasped--there was a foot plain as day sticking out my side! lol- he freaked out and gently tried to push the foot back in. I reassured him it couldn't pop out:haha: You are in the super fun stage, I am happy for you. Why would your midwife dissapprove of you having and using a doppler? I wanted one sooOOoo bad but couldn't get one at the time. I am keeping my eyes open for a good one that's not too expensive for next BFP!

Patrice- great attitude! I wish a had some of your patience! I am so ready to ovulate _now_ ha-ha! My poor dh, I think he's wary of getting pounced on. He's awesome though, I have to say, nothing about that man I could complain about (I could brag alot too, but this is a _ttc forum_, not a hot-dh forum :haha:) I am so eager to se how your blood work and tests come back- I am wondering if I should test too but doc says "no" after just one recent mc. I think what has me concerned the most is my age. i am 36 and don't feel any difefrent but it is hard not to worry when all my doc's chew their pencil and stare at me with this concerned face when I mention my age. So I was facitous one day and stated "so I am concerned that my ancient bones are just too decrepit to produce healthy babies anymore" and my doc shrugged one shoulder, raised an eyebrow and said "there IS that concern". Jerk! Ha-ha! It's what I get for saying it. Sigh. I can state though I think it's all gonna be okay because I don't feel old, I am healthy, et cetera. I got at LEAST one more baby in me :hugs: Crossing my fingers for twins, lol, so I can have my big family all at once!:haha:


----------



## mzswizz

you look great to be 36 btw. And when i complained to my ob/gyn about all my concerns all he said was everything you saying is normal :dohh: No its not because if it was...i wouldnt be freaking out. I want to know what the tests would say too. Hopefully we just been having bad timing.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice-
Thanks! Also- yes, I think what we ask our docs is pretty "normal" for them to hear, but for us we are living it and it doesn't feel normal, I understand what you are saying. Timing is alot of it--if I knew all the odds, pros, cons, et cetera it would probably drive me crazy! But I am feeling more in control now that I understand my body better.


----------



## SLCMommy

Hey Ladies! :wave: . Sorry for having been MIA. Dh has a wisdom tooth coming in, so he has been in a lot of pain...and sadly, my MS came back full blown :sick::sick::sick::sick::sad1::help: It really sucks :( Plus, for some reason all I want to do is sleep. :sleep:

My oldest had a cute little play last week, and it was adorable! :happydance: She was super shy and kept her head down the entire time on stage except when she said her lines - she said her lines the best out of all of the 1st graders, I'm very proud of my baby girl. :happydance:

I guess my next prenatal is not Wednesday, but Thursday. Oops. :dohh: My "area" hasn't seen the yeast infection symptoms for a few days but perhaps I should still ask to be checked? :shrug: Also, I've been getting a lot of headaches & my vision sometimes goes blurry with black and/or yellow spots. I know in early pregnancy this can be common while your body is getting more blood rushed around, but it does worry me a little since I had pre-eclampsia with my oldest and fear it is probably coming back. 

I switched what I will be going to school for. Now I'm thinking of just massage therapy. Yeah, I won't get rich and what-not, but I really don't need a job right now that will be for actual bill pay, etc... but I think doing that as a part-time job for extra cash and/or saving up for vacations and/or for my future boob job ( :oops::p:tease:) ...hahaha... Anyways, I start in Septmber. It's part-time, for 10 months.


----------



## Steph32

Laura- I'll try to post as soon as possible after the scan, even if it's just a quick check-in to say if it's boy or girl! I think you are 8 or 9 hours ahead (I always forget which one because of our daylight savings time), so hopefully you won't have to wait up too late! Expect a post around 3ish my time. I am so excited, anxious and nervous. Yes, this gender thing can really play with your head (and heart, haha) and if I think too much about it it can get obsessive... so I know how you feel. My instinct has always said girl, from day one (even before getting pregnant, I just thought the next one would be girl)... and like I said, Nicholas thinks girl... BUT I don't like to set my mind too much either way, because I don't want to have any expectations and I try not to picture too much in my head and get stuck on that... if that makes sense. I find the issue plays with my mind a lot more this time than it did the first, because now that I already have a child, I picture how the sibling relationship is going to be... and the dynamics of our family will be so different depending on the sex. But anyway, I will be overjoyed and surprised either way and that's what I'm looking forward to.

I think it's probably too early to say either way for you... I know that early on you can see a nub on both sexes, and according to the nub theory it's the angle of it that matters. But even then, I don't know that there is much accuracy to it. I know it's hard to wait, huh? And you don't know what to trust, your heart or your head! If you think too much about it, it can get obsessive, I know.

My gut instinct for you was a girl, from the beginning. Also, when I saw how high your bump was, I thought girl (even though that's an old wives tale too)! So.....who knows!

Ashley- Good luck on Thursday and anxious for your anatomy scan too! Will it be 3 weeks away? I just want to know what we are all having... now! :haha: Sorry about your hubby's wisdom teeth- ouch!- and the return of your MS- yuck. Good news though about going to massage therapy school! I've always been interested in that as well, but seeing that I get tired after massaging DH for 5 minutes, I don't think I'd last a whole day at doing it!


----------



## mzswizz

Congrats for the part time job Ashley. :hugs: hope you get better soon and congrats to your lo in her play. My dh had his wisdom teeth come in so i know what your dh is going through. You know i was thinking of a boob job in the past but dh convinced me im fine the way i am so decided not to.

Grey Eyes-Exactly. Its not normal for us. I just want answers finally.


----------



## Steph32

SLCMommy said:


> My oldest had a cute little play last week, and it was adorable! :happydance: She was super shy and kept her head down the entire time on stage except when she said her lines - she said her lines the best out of all of the 1st graders, I'm very proud of my baby girl. :happydance:

So cute! :awww:


----------



## Steph32

mzswizz said:


> Congrats for the part time job Ashley. :hugs: hope you get better soon and congrats to your lo in her play. My dh had his wisdom teeth come in so i know what your dh is going through. You know i was thinking of a boob job in the past but dh convinced me im fine the way i am so decided not to.
> 
> Grey Eyes-Exactly. Its not normal for us. I just want answers finally.

If anyone needs a boob job it's me :rofl: Don't think I would ever have the guts though, to go under the knife.


----------



## mzswizz

Im a size 34b right now so i always thought i would need one because i felt like i got the chest of a middle school kid :blush: but like you..im scared to go under the knife. But i've grown to love my boobs especially with a good push up bra :blush:


----------



## Steph32

I'm a 34A... although there have been times I've worn a B thinking I could fill it out :haha: #needpadding :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Wow, you gals are lucky! 34B?! I would kill for those LOL! I am an A-minus ladies, no fooling...but my dh says no boob jobs for me - he ocassionaly jokes about it but then we get serious and he says "no". Still...it'd be awesome right?!:haha: I am totally comfortable though, no boob-envy (..._much _lol).:)


----------



## Steph32

Yeah I would love to be a B, I'd be so happy with that, I wouldn't want to carry around anymore than that. It would look weird only body frame anyway!


----------



## Steph32

Oops... Only=on my


----------



## SLCMommy

I'm a 32 D.... LOL


----------



## SLCMommy

I am crabby. I am tired of feeling the MS, I am tired of my insomnia (no pun intended) and I can feel my hormones... ugh. I feel like there is only a few selective people I know that don't annoy the crap out of me!! I put this warning up on my facebook as a status... lol.... "Just a reminder to everyone I know: I am 4 months pregnant. My estrogen levels soar and drop rapidly, multiple times throughout the day. Don't be stupid and irritate me. If you happen to annoy me during the times the estrogen is up, chances are i'll verbally rip you apart like a hungry pit bull and end up hating you for the next 5 months. So do yourself a favor and if you can't say anything intelligent, keep your mouth shut."..... LOL.... and I mean every word of it!!:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## mzswizz

The funny thing is im comfortable with my boobs now especially if i get a good bra oh yes they look massive :rofl: padding is my best friend :rofl: And my sister is the only one with massive boobs. I use to joke around with her and tell her to loan me some of her boob fat so i can get some bigger boobs :rofl: 

Ashley-Love your facebook status :rofl: My sister went through that while pregnant with my nephew. She had her off and on days but i made sure to talk to her on her good days :rofl:

AFM, should be heading to the doctor soon so will give a full update when i come back.


----------



## mzswizz

now time for an update. today i am cd7. looks like AF is finally stopiing thank goodness. I went to my new doctor and I must say i love her already :haha: Well they told me that they really dont consider me as having fertility issues until i have 3 m/c's. She says im young so seeing that my cycles can be out of whack is normal. Also she said from what i told her..it seems like im not ov'ing regularly soooo she made me do bloodwork to check my hormones and some other tests and then we are going to work from there :happydance: Also, i am scheduled for a transvaginal u/s @ 3pm today to make sure everything is okay and the cysts havent grew or anything :happydance: So pretty much, she showed concern and she is pushing forward to get me where i need to be :thumbup: I should know the results from the bloodwork on either Friday or Monday so happy for that. Whew getting things in order. And they were so shocked to see that at my age..im concerned and want to make sure everything is okay to make a baby. And they said that its a good thing im doing it so i felt good :thumbup: I am soo loving today. Oh and seeing that dh CAN get me pregnant they said they dont want to do a SA on him just yet because he has no issue getting me pregnant. So they're thinking maybe its hormones or something preventing it. So atleast i know dh is good for now. Will update about the u/s too!


----------



## lauraemily17

Seeing as we're sharing I was a 36C now a 36D! 

Patrice - sounds like a great appointment with your Dr, I'm so glad she's doing some tests & you've got a scan. How did it go? 

Ashley - I have a lot of days where I wake up in that mood, my DH & my staff have learnt to stay well out of my way!! 

Steph - in counting down the hours!! 

Afm - had a very productive shopping trip, went to a massive place an hour drive away but was well worth it. We have now decided on some wheels for Beanie!! Found a lovely maxi-cosy pushchair that a car seat also attaches to. Its kindof pricy, well wasn't until we added on everything we wanted!! Think it'll be worth it though as the baby can be in it until about 3. Also saw some lovely cots & decided on nursery colour & boarder! All in all a very productive day! :D


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura & Ashley- your boobs make me mad.:growlmad::growlmad:LOL! Sheesh! It's not fair, but I'm okay with it :)

Patrice- that's awesome! True if dh got you prego the first time there shouldn't be an issue. I know my dh worried about it what with the cancer and all but no problems from my perspective. Oh, I found out some cool news on caffeine and conception. So far all of the studies seemed inconclusive, they'd basically say "we interviewed alot of women who drank coffee and alot of women who didn't drink coffee and some of them had trouble getting pregnant". LOL, ok that's a summarization but check this out:

"In one of the first investigations ever to be conducted on this issue, a team of experts sought to quantify the effects that caffeine has on fertility levels in women. 
The work concluded that muscle activity in the Fallopian tubes is reduced, making it harder for women to become pregnant.
Fallopian tubes are structures connecting the ovaries to the uterus. They are lined with muscles, whose contractions push and guide the eggs to the uterus after fecundation.
But caffeine was demonstrated to reduce the level of activity these muscles can display. 
What this means is that the chemical does not necessary impede human fertility directly, but rather prevents the eggs from migrating into their correct position. 
Experts at University of Nevada School of Medicine (UNSM) discovered that caffeine blocks the actions of pacemaker cells in the Fallopian tubes. These cells are responsible for sending the electrical signals that coordinate the movements of the muscle lining. 
Without this control mechanism, the eggs cannot move forward."

Finally something conclusive!:thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-Awaiting what team you're on :coffee:

Laura-Everything went great so now im just awaiting the results for everything.

Grey Eyes-Wow well atleast now we no...caffeine is a no no.

AFM, went to the u/s and she said that my doctor will let me know the results :dohh: Dangit I wanted to know. But they cant do that because they're not my doctor and she referred me there just to have it done. So now just patiently waiting for AF to leave grrrrrr :growlmad: and waiting for the results of my bloodwork and u/s. And now i am officially a county employee!!!! The library called and i am starting training on the 23rd yay :happydance: So everything is working out for us.


----------



## Steph32

On my phone right now, but just wanted to pop in and say everything looked great, and.... it's a BOY!!!!! Another boy!!! I'm still trying to wrap my head around the fact that I'm going to be a mom of 2 boys!! Will post the u/s pics when I get home!!


----------



## mzswizz

Wow congrats you are on team blue. i know you wanted to be on team pink. Now a mommy of 2 boys wow i see wrestling and things knocked down everywhere :haha:


----------



## lauraemily17

Wow, another little boy, I was so sure you were having a girl!! I think Patrice is right about the wrestling but I always love seeing the bond of brothers. Can't wait to see pics!! :D


----------



## mzswizz

Im with you Laura. I love seeing the bond of brothers too and bond of sisters. I just love the sibling bond altogether :haha:


----------



## Steph32

Yep all the old wives tales AND instincts were WRONG! But Nicholas was sooo excited, even though he thought it was a girl it took him no time at all to get used to the fact that it's a boy! I'm still digesting it though! I love boys, hopefully this one will be a bit more mellow... but it'll sure be fun around here!

Here are the pics, in the 2nd one you can clearly see his parts! He wasn't modest...


----------



## mzswizz

The pics are wonderful. And yes that is clearly a boy.


----------



## SLCMommy

mzswizz said:


> now time for an update. today i am cd7. looks like AF is finally stopiing thank goodness. I went to my new doctor and I must say i love her already :haha: Well they told me that they really dont consider me as having fertility issues until i have 3 m/c's. She says im young so seeing that my cycles can be out of whack is normal. Also she said from what i told her..it seems like im not ov'ing regularly soooo she made me do bloodwork to check my hormones and some other tests and then we are going to work from there :happydance: Also, i am scheduled for a transvaginal u/s @ 3pm today to make sure everything is okay and the cysts havent grew or anything :happydance: So pretty much, she showed concern and she is pushing forward to get me where i need to be :thumbup: I should know the results from the bloodwork on either Friday or Monday so happy for that. Whew getting things in order. And they were so shocked to see that at my age..im concerned and want to make sure everything is okay to make a baby. And they said that its a good thing im doing it so i felt good :thumbup: I am soo loving today. Oh and seeing that dh CAN get me pregnant they said they dont want to do a SA on him just yet because he has no issue getting me pregnant. So they're thinking maybe its hormones or something preventing it. So atleast i know dh is good for now. Will update about the u/s too!

I'm so glad that your doctor seems to really care about you and your situation. :hugs: I honestly really love proactive doctors! :happydance:


----------



## SLCMommy

Steph, I know you wanted a girl but I'm thrilled you are having a boy! It'll be really interesting for you to see how close alike they look - of if they look alike at all! In a few years you will be so busy with cub scouts, t-ball, etc... :winkwink:

I don't mean to be inappropriate but whoa! Your baby is DEFINITELY a boy!! LOL!!! That thing looks HUGE already! LOL :) One nice thing is that they can share the same toys, and your oldest toys and clothing that are in good condition will be wonderful second-time used and you'll get more for your money that way!

AFM, I'm excited about my OB/GYN appointment tomorrow. It's in the morning, so that might be hard for me when it comes to me being :sick: but hopefully i'll pull through. I'm REALLY wanting to set up my anatomy scan for February!


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-I know. I love the fact that she is proactive. Atleast I know i am trying and doing what i need to do instead of sitting around trying to diagnose myself and stress myself out. So atleast now by Friday, I would know what's the next step in the process for dh and i. She has already said that it sounds like im not ovulating regularly so i know something is going to come back to high or low or something. Just got to wait to see what it is. And cant wait for your anatomy scan.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice- so hopefully by day after tomorrow you'll have some news! That's awesome, all this runaround when the info is RIGHT THERE, it's frustrating I know, but they all have their rules, right? GL!!

Ashley- I hope you feel better in the mroning! MS can be rough but it is such a great sign that all the right hromones are there!

Steph- Yay! OMgosh a boy! I have my fx'd for a boy next time, dh has been wanting a son so bad but we love our daughters to death. Having two syblings of the same sex is such a blesisng, yes you can exchange clothes, etc, but they have so much in common and beocme the best of friends. Congrats!!


----------



## mzswizz

Grey Eyes-Yes i did alot of driving around but atleast I was able to do things that will give me answers so im happy because now i will finally know whats going on and can get the problem fixed and then be on our merry way to a bfp :happydance: Just hoping its sooner rather than later. Well actually just hoping it happens this year.


----------



## Steph32

SLCMommy said:


> I don't mean to be inappropriate but whoa! Your baby is DEFINITELY a boy!! LOL!!! That thing looks HUGE already! LOL :) One nice thing is that they can share the same toys, and your oldest toys and clothing that are in good condition will be wonderful second-time used and you'll get more for your money that way!

Ummm, YES... we were all kind of talking about that... same was true for Nicholas, at his 18 week u/s it was RIGHT THERE for us to see... lol...both boys are very well-endowed, I don't know what it is, if it's genetic or what, but we can definitely create penises... :haha:

And thanks for the words of reassurance, I need to hear it. I think it's just more of a shock than anything, and a kind of mourning for the daughter that I might not have. I'm not really depressed, but it's more of a "finality" kind of feeling, like... okay... maybe I will never have a daughter. I hope that it settles in soon, and I do know that when I have both of my sons here I will not imagine it any other way.

Thanks for offering some of your boy clothes (if you have a girl)... but I think I'm set! We have more boy clothes than we know what to do with, so I guess that's good. I will HAVE to buy a few new things just to satisfy that URGE for shopping for new baby clothes though... if I can handle walking past the girl's clothing section :cry:


----------



## Steph32

Patrice- Glad your appt went well, sounds like your doctor knew all the things to do and she really sounds like she's on top of things. And congrats on the job too! Let us know when you get your results!

Oh and I think it's funny that we all started sharing our boob size :rofl: You C's and D's... umm yeah, jealous! But I had no problem with milk supply, it's a miracle that mine were able to hold so much milk! ;) At least I know they function well :haha:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph, 
I understand how you feel. Our first baby was a little girl and we were so happy. The next one my dh wanted a boy so bad and I wanted one for him, but it was another daughter. It's a strange feeling kind of, like you are happy to have such a healthy baby and be blessed but still kind of sad that your little boy (or girl in your case) isn't there yet. Then you kind of feel guilty. But I have come to understand that not everything is pre-determined by self, this is just one of those things:shrug:. I think it's just as God wants it to be seeing how He's the one who let's us have our babies to begin with! And I am so happy with ourt wo cute little kids and wouldn't have it any other way. Your little boy Nicholas is going to have a blasT! I think you are so blessed with 2 little boys and I know you think so too:hugs::hugs:. I think I want a boy so bad because my dh was married before (now divorced of course) and his wife gave birth to a still born son. It's so crushing and dh never really has gotten over it, his wife was callus about it and wouldn't help wouldn't go to the funeral or anything. Dh has his heart set on a little boy but I know he's totally in love with his girls! If you want a little girl just wait til this one is born and immediatey ttc again!:thumbup: It's a 50/50....:)


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-You ladies will know about the results IMMEDIATELY!! Maybe even before DH :haha: And yes it was no doubting there...your baby is for sure a boy. I know dh wants a boy subconsciously but i think thats any male because they want a mini them. But i know he will be happy with either or. And im the same way. But subconsciously thinking boy because I love our boy name. Speaking of names? Have you thought of one? And dont worry..you will get your girl soon I just know it :winkwink:

AFM, im cd8 and the darn witch didnt leave yet. Also im still sore from the u/s yesterday. She REALLY did a scan of my ovaries because im sore in those areas. It was all for a good cause though. Well so far I have my training schedule for work so will begin working on Tuesday so im excited. Today, i have to go get my i.d. badge for the new job and i have to go get my w-2 from my old job so dh and i can file our taxes. Im going to need to complete that in order to apply for financial aid for school. Im planning to start going in the summer when the new financial aid year kicks in. Well dh and I both are going to go to school in the summer. Both going to take online degree programs so we will be able to work and go to school so thats good. Now im just awaiting the test results for everything and see whats the next step to take. Im actually anxious and excited because i finally stepped up and started the process. I thought it would never happen tbh. I just thought the next time i go to the doctor would be when i get a bfp :haha: And whats weird is last year when i had a psychic reading...one psychic said i will get medical advice which will help me get pregnant and also try to find a way to balance my cycle and I should be pregnant within 3 months of time. Now that reading was in Nov. so 3 months from that would be February which is next month. It's weird because i am seeking medical advice/attention and trying to balance my cycle. But you know they say take it with a pinch of salt. So im saying God set everything out in a timeline that is perfect for us. Im taking the steps and im starting a new job which will help keep my mind off of ttc until i get home :haha: So everything is good.


----------



## SpudsMama

Whew, just managed to catch up! 

Steph - Congrats on team blue! You're in a similar situation to one of my closest friends. She had a son, and really wanted a little girl. Turns out she had another son (who was born yesterday) and she loves the fact that her boys will grow up to be close. In my family, there's only me and my brother and we're not close at all really. I always wanted a sister. 

Laura - I'm in the same boat as you, re the gender. From the very start, actually before I even conceived, I've been convinced I'm having a boy. But lately the thought of a girl pops into my head. Head says girl, heart says boy. I'd be happy with either though :cloud9:

Patrice - So glad that things seem to be looking up and you're getting some help. You'll get that :bfp: in no time!

Ashley - Sorry to hear about the MS coming back. I hate it :growlmad: I haven't had any for the last two days though... :shrug:

Just to add to the boob debate. I'd kill for small boobs! I was a 34E pre-conception, and now I don't even know what size I am! I bought a twin pack of 34F maternity bras and the cups barely hold anything in :dohh: I _hate_ having a big chest. They're heavy and cause no end of back pain... xx


----------



## mzswizz

Emma-i saw your update in your journal. glad everything is fine with you and your spud. And yes im glad i finally went to the doc. Now i just got to wait for the results. Oh and I got the Library Aide job :happydance: And my godsister has big boobs and she always have back pain. So im thankful for the 34B i got lol Just would like them to be a tad bit bigger atleast up 1 or 2 sizes. I think that would be perfect for my size.

AFM, i just got home. I finally got my county employee badge yay :happydance: So now its official. Now i just got to wait until Tuesday so i can start training. Oh just reminded me..I need to go buy a lock for my locker that I will have at work :dohh: I guess I will do that later because I am tired.


----------



## mzswizz

ladies i totally forgot to ask this question...it might be a dumb question..buttt can you hear your own heartbeat during a transvaginal u/s? The reason I ask this because i was getting the u/s for like 15 mins which is the longest i ever had. But anyways...for the first 10 mins it was quite and I guess the tech turned on the sound because i heard the swishing of my uterus or whatever it was and then I heard a heartbeat and it was going on for a few mins and then it's like she turned off the sound again. So at first I freaked but then i was thinking that it was just my heartbeat so thats why Im asking because I just want to confirm. And she said my doctor will tell me my results so i doubt its baby and i know its AF. But dh says since my AF keeps going only after sex and even more after the u/s...he is not convinced it is AF and thinks its pregnancy and told me what if i heard a baby and she just couldnt say anything about it. I just think he really wants it to happen but i think it was my heartbeat.


----------



## Steph32

Emma- Welcome back! You are right, I am happy that Nicholas will have a buddy. I do hope they are close though, and that there is no jealousy or competition (although that can happen btw anyone)... I think it's also a little scary because my DH and his older brother (also by 4.5 years) don't have a close relationship. His brother kind of withdrew and became quiet when DH was born, and my DH has always gotten more of the attention in the family and his brother was always quite bitter about that. I don't want Nicholas to ever feel that way, and I will do my best to make sure he doesn't feel insecure or jealous or anything.

So sounds like maybe your MS went away-- for good? Hopefully? I haven't looked at your other thread yet, have you had any other symptoms that have come up? 

Grey Eyes- Thank you too for your reassurance! Yes, I know that I can always go for a 3rd, we'll see how I can handle the 2 boys though. I run out of steam as it is with just the one boy! And what if I try for a 3rd, and it's another boy? Whoa... and then a 4th, 5th, haha... My grandmother on my dad's side had 3 boys... and also DH's gradparents had 3 boys, and his parents had 2... hardly any girls on the upper ends of both sides of the fam!

Patrice- What you are hearing in the u/s may either be your heartbeat or your artery "whooshing" sound, which sounds like a heartbeat but it's more like 120 bps. They always tell us of this when using the doppler to find the baby's heartbeat, because a lot of women can confuse these sounds with the baby's. When searching for my baby's hb I got both of these sounds before I was able to even pick up the baby's.


----------



## mzswizz

Thank you!!! I've tried telling DH but no. So im going to let him believe what he wants but i know you can hear your own hb.


----------



## SLCMommy

Im at the obgyn, waiting to go in. ill update you ladies!


----------



## mzswizz

yay cant wait for the update Ashley.


----------



## Steph32

SLCMommy said:


> Im at the obgyn, waiting to go in. ill update you ladies!

Can't wait to know how it went!


----------



## mzswizz

well im back from the store. Had to buy a lock for my locker, It felt good to get out the house. I miss dh though. I only was able to talk to him for a few mins so it sucks not being able to really talk but atleast i can talk him to death when he gets home :haha:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice-
The extra bleeding is probably brought on by the u/s. They can get pretty rough sometimes, can't wait to get your results! Yay! You're going to go to school! :thumbup: I am currently enrolled with University of Phoenix - I am getting my Bachelors but recently found out my law-enforcement work can count as credits so may graduate early yay!! :happydance: Ultimately I am studying for my LSATS for law school but also pursuing doctorate in criminal justice/psychology. Dh is already working on his doctorate, dangit he's always a step ahead :growlmad: ha-ha!
Emma-
R U serious? 34F?! Why is the world so unbalanced?:nope: lol! I would take part of that and be happy with it...my poor A-minus'...
Steph-
I actually found that having two was less work on my part. Now Katana can play with Teagen and give me time to do mom-stuff! They keep each other busy...in trouble alot, yes, but busy...

Ashley- can't wait for results! GL!

What does AFM stand for? I am assuming it's like a heads-up to information? Just guessing..if so
AFM- I am on cd7 today, AF has stopped...I broke down and had a cup of awesome coffee this morning :coffee: . I am guessing if it effects fallopian tubes then I need to eliminate it just before and during the ovulation process. I think caffeine is out of the system in about 24 hours max :shrug: . I am obsessed with it , I know....
Dh has a doctor appointment today and as always he is dragging his feet. If he has an appointment at 10 a.m. he'll wait until 9:45 to get in the shower! It drives me crazy :wacko: lol!


----------



## mzswizz

AFM stands for As for me. And my dh use to drag his feet when it comes to appointments etc. Actually he doesnt do that now because he dont want to reschedule :haha: But other things like work etc..he just drags his feet ugh men.


----------



## SLCMommy

The baby died.
There was no heartbeat on the doppler, so they sent me to ultrasound. There was no heartbeat or movement.

I am trying to get into radiology for an ultrasound for a 2nd opinion, just so I have some time to emotionally cope - the baby died just a few days ago.

The doctor wants me to to a D&C over an natural miscarriage since I am farther along.

To say my heart is shattered is an understatement.


----------



## Grey Eyes

SLCMommy said:


> The baby died.
> There was no heartbeat on the doppler, so they sent me to ultrasound. There was no heartbeat or movement.
> 
> I am trying to get into radiology for an ultrasound for a 2nd opinion, just so I have some time to emotionally cope - the baby died just a few days ago.
> 
> The doctor wants me to to a D&C over an natural miscarriage since I am farther along.
> 
> To say my heart is shattered is an understatement.

I am so sorry- I understand how you feel, you are not alone. Yes, get the second opinion always and please remember we are here for you! Stay strong, you are a tough lady and you have a dh that loves you very much! I went through this very thing not too long ago and the only thing to keep me strong was knowing I could try again. Take a deep breath and focus on your dh and your beautiful future. I am praying for you wonderful lady!:hugs:


----------



## Steph32

Ashley- As you know already, I'm so unbelievably sorry. My first emotion when I saw your fb status was just total shock... being as far along as you are. We were all right with you through every step of your pregnancy, so I feel your pain... and having gone through a similar situation, it triggers those feelings again. I understand what you are going through right now, to have a "missed" m/c is just the just one of the most shocking and heartbreaking things, because it is so absolutely unexpected. I still _hope_ someway that there is a miracle and the radiologist will prove them wrong. Please let us know. Know that it's going to take a while to heal, and I don't like saying these things so early because you probably can't see it now-- BUT, you have so many years ahead for both you and your DH to share a wonderful life together filled with many children... so try to just get through this with the support of your friends and family (and us on here too)! There are many of us who have been through the same. XOXOXO


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-:hugs: Let us know about the 2nd opinion. Just like these ladies have said...we are hoping for a miracle and hoping they prove them wrong. Just like Steph said..we have been with you through every step of the way and with you through each step of your pregnancy. Shocked is an understatement for how i feel. Just like Steph and Grey Eyes said..we dont want to jump the gun and say sorry for your loss..but if this is whats really happening...i am sooo sorry. It will take time to heal. But on the bright side, you have 3 beautiful children and a dh who loves you sooo much. I know it will be no time before you will be able to expand your family even more. But just know that we are here for you whenever you need us. Just cry if you need to, talk if you need to, hug if you need to. We are here for you. And sorry for everything you have to deal with right now. :hugs:


----------



## SLCMommy

I went to the radiologist, they confirmed our worst fears.:cry::cry::cry: Baby died anytime from three days ago until this morning, but they can't pinpoint the exact day. :cry::cry::cry: I go in tomorrow for the D&C. I'll give you my final update on that before taking a little leave from here. Nothing personal ladies, you know that I really love you all. I just am not in the mood to talk about babies/ttc/miscarriages, etc.. :nope: You know what I mean? I'm literally in the state of "leave me alone, i'm too sad". It might last a day, a few days, a week, a month or whenever I want to TTC again. I asked DH when he wants to TTC again - but since this is a late miscarriage & his first baby, he's so torn up he told me he doesn't want to think about even "when" to start ttc until later. :cry: I told DH that in all honesty, we should probably just wait to TTC for awhile. I know some people want to TTC asap, that I believe if that is the right choice for that couple - I honestly give them my best sincere blessings, FX and blow baby dust! But, I'm wondering is it also wrong to me to not even want to TTC until perhaps next year or two? I know that seems kind of silly since the point WAS to have a baby - but for me and my husband we just are kind of done with the pregnancy thing for awhile and would just rather go on without the stress of TTC. I think if I got pregnant within the next 6 months I'd be way too scared to enjoy it - especially after having a m/c in the "safe" zone and only 5 weeks away from a classified "stillbirth". I feel like I want to TTC again when I emotionally am ready. 

ALSO - please tell me if this is selfish? But besides the m/c - I am honestly not ready to deal with more morning sickness :( I feel like I need to wait a little bit to get the fresh memory of seeing my fresh food come back up.

We are absolutely heartbroken. I wanted to even spoil this baby's tush with cloth and it's tummy with breastmilk :cry: We were SO excited for this baby. My 7 year old is torn up too! :cry: She was so looking forward to this.

:sad1::sadangel:


----------



## Steph32

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: My heart is breaking for you.

Honestly, you can't make any decisions right now about ttc. You need to heal first... that might take a month, 6 months, a year, 2 years... you never know... but this literally JUST happened and you are still in a state of shock and sadness. You WILL heal, but you will NEVER forget and it will NEVER take the worry away when you are pregnant again. It is _*so*_ normal to feel this way, so numb, confused and scared... but don't let this scare you so much into not wanting to get pregnant again. It's completely normal and healthy to be worried, and so completely understandable that you don't even want to THINK about ttc, but to let it stop you from wanting to getting pregnant again is letting that fear take over. You don't know how worried I was to get pregnant again after my mmc... the whole thing was a nightmare, but I knew that if I wanted my baby I had to trust the process again-- no matter how extremely scared I was. BUT... just know that you do need the time to heal, don't even worry about thinking about when to start ttc again... that's not even in your emotional capacity right now. You need to mourn this baby, however long that takes... when the time comes, you'll know when you're ready to move on. My thoughts and prayers go out to you, your husband, and your beautiful children-- you will get through this together. It will only make you stronger, as a family. I know there is so much love you have to give, and what a great mother and wife you are... so focus on what you have and what lies ahead for all of you.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lauraemily17

I am so so sorry Ashley. I am devastated for you & your family & totally shocked. Sending you so much love. There's so much I want to say that Steph has already written so eloquently. Just know we are all here for you, know & in the future. You are strong & have a wonderful family, I know you will get through this, give yourself whatever tine you need to heal. Let yourself feel the pain & greive, as horrible as it is to feel it, you will feel better in the long run. I know you & your DH will have a special little baby one day & for now your baby will be in good company in heaven with all of our little angels who will be looking after him/her & looking down on us. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: : hugs:


----------



## SpudsMama

I'm so sorry Ashley. I saw your FB status and went into total shock, it's not something you expect after 12 weeks. We all totally understand your need to take a break from BnB. I remember both Steph and Laura doing the same thing after their losses. Take the time to grieve with your husband. Huge :hugs:!! xx


----------



## SLCMommy

Thank you all.


----------



## mzswizz

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Ashley i agree with all the ladies. Take your time to heal and we are here for you. We all know what you are going through emotionally so we understand how you feel. It would be good to just take time out to heal and then when you are emotionally, mentally and physically ready..then you worry about ttc but until then just relax and enjoy what you have. Enjoy your DH and lovely kids. You will have your lovely baby. God is watching over you and your family and he knows your hearts so dont worry. Mourn, heal, and grow stronger. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

AFM, i should be receiving the results from my tests today. So just waiting patiently. And im just keeping an eye on the bleeding. DH and I dtd in the shower last night and it looks like it is stopping but we should see how this day plays out. If anything..if the bleeding has to stop and they schedule to come in for more tests..then I am going to tell her about it. Seeing that she said i am young so its normal for my cycles to be whacky because im growing up and my body is adjusting, i think she wouldnt mind but then again she may show concern if it has anything to do with the results of my test.


----------



## mzswizz

Well the doc called and they said.....the results are still pending :dohh: They will call once they are done. Ugh more waiting :coffee:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Ashley,
I understand how you feel. There is no right or wrong way to handle any of this really. As long as you and your dh are on the same page that is all that matters. Alot of my rushing to ttc after my mc in November is 2 reasons : 1) after my first mc back in 2003 I got pregnant immediately and it was successful, so that gives me hope & 2) My age (I can't afford to wait too long). but you are really young and healthy, and it's as Steph said - kind of early to decide too much. I understand your fears, I think every woman fears the worst I was so shattered when I got my own news in November, but I have struggled hard to get past it for my own sake. I wish the absolute best for you and your family, if you ever need to talk- here we are:hugs::hugs::hugs:! I know one of the biggest questions that will be plagueing you is "why me" and "did I do something wrong?" Just wanted to let you know there are never any real answers for those except I think mc happens to every woman (in my case twice) and No- it is _not_ your fault. There IS a reason however; it's not that a pregnancy begins and just decides to end, there has to be something wrong which would have been detrimental to the baby's life after birth. This is just natures way, I hate is as much as you do. I hope to talk to you again soon. I know this is hard but you wil heal. You have a bright future with more healthy babies I am positive of that! Much love to you and your family - Coy(me):)


----------



## Grey Eyes

mzswizz said:


> Well the doc called and they said.....the results are still pending :dohh: They will call once they are done. Ugh more waiting :coffee:

What?! Why'd they even bother to call for crying out loud??:dohh:So frustrating huh! They call and say "you have to wait some more". Hurry up and wait. I feel like we are sitting on the same fence Patrice, except you are younger than I am :)...I am guessing. I am now waiting to ovulate lol! My doc did tell me a few weeks ago that my blood work returned perfect so I guess that's a good sign...


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph-
You made a comment in your earlier post "I knew that if I wanted my baby I had to trust the process again" and I wanted to let you know this sums up my feelings perfectly. I am afraid of course- that's natural, especially after thinking everything was okay. But if I want my baby-- and I am _demanding_ my baby :)-- I will have to go through the process. My dh was crushed also, but we immediatley decided to just jump right in again. This, in truth, has helped me heal. At first when I mc'd I felt like my baby had been kidnapped- you know the feeling, your baby is there then just gone. But I came to realize I needed to examine the process of loss a whole lot less (because I have no power to change it) and start examining the process of how to achieve again. Thanks for your comment, it helped put things in perspective for me!:thumbup:

-Coy


----------



## mzswizz

Grey Eyes-I was thinking the same thing. Why even bother calling me..getting me excited for nothing :haha: Well atleast you are waiting to ov. Im still waiting for the bleeding to stop grrr :growlmad:


----------



## Grey Eyes

I am thining that has to be in part to the u/s scan...it was transvaginal, right? They are usually very irritating:growlmad:.


----------



## mzswizz

Yes im thinking that the transvaginal u/s had something to do with the bleeding because afterwards i was very sore and still is on and off and by dh and i dtd last night..i dont think that helped neither but we really didnt do it much just for a quick minute then stopped because it was just painful to me.


----------



## Steph32

Ashley- I have a heavy heart for you today. I don't know if you're coming back one last time, but I will post here anyway. I woke up thinking about you, and it was surreal to me all over again. I hope that you were able to get through the D&C as best as you could. It is tough... that's for sure. But part of the path of healing is being able to say goodbye... it takes a lot of strength. I know that for me, my logical mind wanted all the answers... what happened/what was wrong/why did it happen/will it happen again? I needed to know and looked back on everything I did, and everything that could have happened... of course I never got an answer... then my spiritual mind took over and reassured me that the baby was just not ready to come yet... and I knew I also had some lessons to learn, and it wasn't quite the right time for me either. I strongly believe everything happens for a reason, and even though everyone has their own faith and beliefs, for me, I believed that my baby made a spiritual agreement with me that they would come back when the timing was right. So my attitude changed from being devastated and bitter to becoming more hopeful and excited... excited that this baby was not lost forever... that I would see my baby again in the future when it was a better time. Just know that you can come back on here when you are ready to talk, you don't necessarily have to wait until you are ttc again... it's ok to come on here and share your thoughts and feelings about your loss, as there is also an entire forum devoted to that. :hugs:


----------



## Grey Eyes

mzswizz said:


> Yes im thinking that the transvaginal u/s had something to do with the bleeding because afterwards i was very sore and still is on and off and by dh and i dtd last night..i dont think that helped neither but we really didnt do it much just for a quick minute then stopped because it was just painful to me.

Was the transvaginal u/s painful? I have never had one of those because I don't trust anybody but dh if you know what I mean and was always nervous to have one performed. I heard that they are painful.:shrug:


----------



## Steph32

Grey Eyes said:


> mzswizz said:
> 
> 
> Yes im thinking that the transvaginal u/s had something to do with the bleeding because afterwards i was very sore and still is on and off and by dh and i dtd last night..i dont think that helped neither but we really didnt do it much just for a quick minute then stopped because it was just painful to me.
> 
> Was the transvaginal u/s painful? I have never had one of those because I don't trust anybody but dh if you know what I mean and was always nervous to have one performed. I heard that they are painful.:shrug:Click to expand...

Not at all painful. Just weird and uncomfortable. You never had them when you were pregnant? I always have them at my 8 week prenatal appts for the first u/s as it's too early to do on the tummy. I would imagine though, it could possibly be painful if you already have irritation or are extremely sensitive. If it hurts, that would probably mean sex would hurt too...


----------



## Steph32

I'm really worried about Ashley... it said on her facebook page that she needed a 2nd blood transfusion as she was hemmorhaging (sp?), I guess after the D&C??? I don't know any more details. I'm really scared for her, and since I don't know her personally or live near her I feel helpless. Please pray for her. I can't believe that she has to go through this.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> I'm really worried about Ashley... it said on her facebook page that she needed a 2nd blood transfusion as she was hemmorhaging (sp?), I guess after the D&C??? I don't know any more details. I'm really scared for her, and since I don't know her personally or live near her I feel helpless. Please pray for her. I can't believe that she has to go through this.

When I mc'd I was hemmorhaging really bad- a pad every 4-5 minutes for a couple of hours. If she began to mc before going in for the d and c it could cause hemmorhaging because tissue may be too large to pass, therefore the body continues to flush (with blood, sorry tmi) in an attempt to force it through. This is what the doctor told me was happening with me. In the process you lose a lot of blood. If she needed 2 then she lost a lot of blood, which is definately concerning. Since she is in the hospital she should be fine, the d and c is actually very controlled and they can give her a pill (I forgot what it is called) that causes the uterus to clamp down (cramping) and stop the flow. May I ask her fb name? If not that is ok. I am worried also this is such a very hard thing to endure and I know exactly how she fels and it sucks. I will pray too. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## SLCMommy

Hey, im on meds but on my phone to updTe. I wasnt cramping, bleeeding, etc. dr decided I was too far alongfor a d and c, so I got a d and e. It went very wrong. I lost closer to two pints of blood on the table. My cervixed reused to dialate so he had a hard time getting the baby cut, let alone through. My doc said the widest it would go was four cm which wasnt enough. When I woke in recovery I litertlly had drs and nurses around me. Because I lost a dangerously amt of blood, my blood pressure was below even a normal childs. I was severely vomiting, and I had a tube down my throat. The dr said because the proceedure went wrong, he tried his best but he may had scarred the lining of the uturys where the placenta was so theres a very high chance of infertility. I am on my second blood transfusion, with more on the way. I dont know if I will go home tomarrow. The nurse said my dr wasnt sure, and that theres a high possibilty I could be here for another day or two. I given a drug to give me cramps so I could pass anything left, and while im starting to hurt, there is no signs ofbleeding.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Ashley, 
I am so sorry it has gone so bad...doctors generally have to tell you the worst possible scenario up front- that's exactly what mine told me also- just to ctb if oyu know what I mean. I am glad they are able to give you the transfusions, and the vomiting is very common, I had a tube down my throat as well. I was able to go home that night but with your blood oss they may keep you over. Stay strong tough lady! I will be thinking of you and on to chat any time you need!


----------



## Steph32

:cry: I'll continue to pray for you... Not only that you make it through this ok, but that your fertility is not affected. You can get through this, stay strong... thanks for checking in with us little people... :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## SpudsMama

I'm so sorry you're having to deal with even more Ashley, nobody deserves this. Hopefully the doc will be able to give you some in-depth answers re fertility when you're ready to hear them :hugs: xx


----------



## lauraemily17

Oh Ashley, i just feel terrible that you're going through this & the complications. I'm praying for you that the Dr is just being cautious & you will make a full recovery with no impact on your fertility. For now you're in the best place you could be & hopefully will be well enough to go home to your family soon. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley :hugs: My heart goes out to you. Stay strong and hopefully the d and e didnt impact your fertility at all. I hope you get better and will continue to keep you in my prayers :hugs:

Grey Eyes-re the transvaginal u/s. It doesnt hurt but its uncomfortable. I guess i got sore because she was going very far checking ovaries etc so she was really giving it a go in there but usually it doesnt hurt at all. 

AFM, well i will be waiting for monday to come for the results of my tests. Im cd10 today and the bleeding has gone from reddish/peach to brown now. Now usually when its brown and about to end, its light brown and its a small amount of bleeding. But this still has a good amount and its brown :shrug: Im giving up on this bleeding i tell you. Im just hoping that it stops soon because now im bleeding old blood :shrug: Anywho, its the weekend now and DH has to work so im going to Miami alone to visit family and friends. And I will be at my first day of training for work on Tuesday too. Now its all just a waiting for this day to come game.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice-
Did you talk to your doc about the prolonged bleed? Not really a huge conceern as our bodies generally can be pretty unpredictable at times, but still...also- what kind of training are you going for on Tuesday??


----------



## Steph32

Patrice- I bet you anything that your body/cycles are still regulating after the m/c. Unless there is another problem (for which you're still waiting on blood work for) but I really think it's b/c of the m/c, which usually the following 3 months/cycles can be whacky.

So still haven't heard from Ashley since she updated her FB last night and said her blood pressure was really low and I think she's had 3 transfusions and possibly more. Waiting for another update, I really hope she's ok.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hm, interesting other note. I found out that certain tea- like raspberry leaf tea- can aid in conception by improving your uterus, e.g. implantation benefits,:thumbup: etc. however, every tea that I have in my kitchen that is labeled "Raspberry Leaf Tea" also contains (read the back fine print) *Hibiscus*, which is noted for causing infertility.

Nuts.:wacko:


----------



## Steph32

Ha, I never knew that about Hibiscus. I have a lot of teas with it as one of the ingredients. Seems strange to me that they would put it in a tea WITH the raspberry leaf, seeing that raspberry leaf is for fertility... maybe as a flavor thing, b/c the raspberry leaf is bitter and the hibiscus maybe makes it more sweet...

But I would look for a tea with just Red Raspberry Leaf, or even the "Fertility" teas that have some other fertility enhancing herbs in it as well.


----------



## Steph32

Just a quick note about Ashley, in case some of you were wondering b/c I don't know if she's coming back on here. I believe she is done with her transfusions and is recovering now, so looks like she will be ok. :thumbup: Now it's just a matter of healing after everything she's been through :(


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph-
Thanks for keeping us updated. I hope she starts to feel better soon...it took me several months to quit crying all the time and try to focus ahead, but time does heal for the most part. Thank you!


----------



## mzswizz

Grey Eyes-Training on Tuesday will pretty much be me getting a hang of working as a Library Aide. I will train tuesday-thursday for 2 weeks. I got to learn the rules and regulations etc. And no i didnt tell her about the prolonged bleeding. I will tell her on monday though because im concerned now.

Steph-Well i know that a m/c can cause whacky cycles but im a little concerned that its something more than that. Will talk to my doctor about it. And thanks for the update with Ashley.

AFM, just got back home and the bleeding is still here and now its very dark brown like brownish/black. Well when i go to change the pad its so brown that it looks black :shrug: This is weird and I will be telling my doctor about this on Monday.


----------



## Steph32

Usually brown/black blood indicates old blood.... which is why it kind of made me think that it's possible that there was some blood/contents left from your m/c that for some reason did not get completely flushed out until now... which could be a good thing, if your body is finally flushing out all that old stuff and starting fresh. But, yes, of course it's good that you're looking into any other possible problems because that's important. When do you get your results back? Hopefully Monday?


----------



## SLCMommy

Hey ladies. I just wanted to pop in. I can't seem to pull apart from you. I love you all so much and I feel safe and compassion here. :hugs: I'm home, but in a lot of physical and emotional pain. After I got home, I took a lortab and it knocked me out. I woke up to go potty, and I heard my husband crying in the next room. :cry::cry: I waddled over to the room and seeing he was eating ice cream, I kissed him and told him he grieves like a woman. He gently smiled at the joke and assisted me to the bathroom. After that, we sat on my bed and I encouraged him to tell me how he was feeling since I knew he was harboring them inside. He said that since I was in the 2nd trimester, we had our anatomy scan booked, I had no bleeding or cramping, etc... that all of this was like a slap in the face. That he was so excited to become a biological father (he was too - he always talked to my belly... it was so cute) etc... He laid his head down, and basically cried himself to sleep.

Right now I am just waiting on the pathology report. Does anyone know how long they take to get the results?


----------



## Steph32

Awww, you're making me :cry: So heartbreaking to hear how your husband is suffering, but at the same time, the strength that you two have together is awe-inspiring... sharing an awful experience like this and then being able to open up and let those feelings out with each other only makes your relationship that much stronger. I know my DH and I spent many days and nights after ours happened trying to make sense of it all... he was holding it in for a while, trying to be strong for me but I could tell he was deeply confused and scared (and as we know, men have a harder time expressing and understanding their emotions)... you're so right when you say it is like a slap in the face... when you have a missed m/c with no warning signs at all, you're going into your appt with no doubt in your mind that everything is fine, then you're thrust into a d&c or d&e so fast before you even have time to process anything that just happened... everything happens so quick you don't have any time to understand it all.

In any case, I'm glad you had the strength to come back on here. Look at this forum/thread as not just for ttc'ers or preg women but just as a place to go to share your thoughts. I know that I started coming on here specifically as a ttc'er and to only discuss things relating to ttc, but I feel like I've made connections with all of you to where it doesn't even matter what situations we find ourselves in... I still feel this sense compassion, openness and understanding here, and it's amazing how I can feel like I've made "friends" with you ladies though I haven't met any of you. Yes, I can get very sentimental at times, especially these days... but I love all of you! :hugs: Ok, I will quit being sappy now :haha:

Ashley, I am glad you mentioned the pathology report, I was wondering if you had one done but I hesitated on bringing that up... you should get the results in 10-14 days... I know that when I went in for my follow-up appt after the d&c, which was 2 weeks later, they had the results for me.


----------



## SLCMommy

Steph, if you don't mind me asking...what did they say how your baby passed? Also, can a pathology give you a gender or no? I wasn't told what gender my baby was by the doctor.

Even though this happened not long ago, I am feeling myself get stronger and I am feeling less confused. I am still definitely grieving, but I am more grieving the loss of the baby verses asking "why?" because, although I hope my pathology report will give me a clear-cut answer as to why, I know that it really doesn't change the outcome. Now I can focus on getting better and starting the processes of acceptance. I'm actually angry with my doctor because I made it clear to his nurse that I wanted some of the baby left to cremate, and he basically told me before the procedure at 14 weeks it all just goes into a strainer. 

That hurt the most. I feel angry, and maybe he was right - and maybe this is apart of my grieving process. But also, maybe HE was taking his own values over mine.

Like, so WHAT? So what! If a mother wants a little ashes for her baby - really, what big of a deal would it of been to just give the funeral home some tissue - even if it wasn't a full skull or whatnot. But, at 14 weeks - sure, it's not the 19 weeker - but I know they are well formed enough to have had a little bit sent to pathology and a little sent to be cremation. Oh well.

One thing I can know for sure, but not just besides of that - I really liked him before all this happened, but when when we decide to TTC again and get pregnant - he will not be my doctor. 

I want an OBGYN doctor that will at least TRY to respect and honor my wishes in a time such as that.


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-Yes i should be receiving the results on Monday so hopefulyl they tell me whats going on. And yes i want answers to other possibilities because im tired of just sitting around being hopeful, diagnosing myself and not going to seek medical attention unless something bad happens. I guess I got fed up with myself for not doing it sooner because i was thinking, i dont need it..i'll prolong it. But now im like i want to know whats going on and im going to have answers and DH has respected my wishes and he is on the same train as me. Thats why he is going to see the doc on Tuesday. So finally we going to know whats going on with my body.

Ashley-You know my DH was like that too. It does help out alot when you can talk about everything because it releases so much off your chest and you feel better and become stronger. Sucks that your doctor didnt respect your wishes. But i know what you are going through because when i had my first m/c, my ob/gyn was a prick after the d&c..he just said everything was fine in the 2 week check up and i received no help from him after that. He didnt check my hcg levels or anything. So when i went in thinking i was pregnant because my digi said pregnant (it was my first pregnancy so i didnt really know anything about hcg etc), he just blatantly said you cant be pregnant you are wasting my time and left. Do you know how pissed and hurt I was. He was a nice ob/gyn at first but after the m/c i learned who he truly was. And i switched to a new ob/gyn and since then i have been happy. He was the one who gave me u/s AND bloodwork until my hcg levels went to 0. So i know what you went through :hugs:

AFM, im cd11 today and this is the 11th day of the bleeding. (sigh) Well dh is being nice and caring to me. He understand right now, with the bleeding and waiting for the results, Im going through alot. And he understands so he doent give me a hard time wehn i dont feel like being intimiate. I just wish it would stop already but its okay. Tomorrow, I will have my answers and then I will tell her about the ongoing bleeding so I can get something to stop it from continuing. Unfortunately, DH had to go to work today so Im going to go to Miami and go to church with my mom. I had invited her so she said okay. So now im just waiting until its time for me to leave. Seeing that im still bleeding...it looks like ov is going to be delayed VERY late. So maybe my doc will be able to help me with ov. I like to look at the brighter side of the bad :blush:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Ashley,
I understand everything that you are going through-- grieving is so important, I am glad that you and your dh talk. When my husband and I cried together we talked and decided that the best way to get through this was to start fresh- and as soon as possible. That's why I am ttc again so quickly. Every couple is different- I say couple becasue I ealized when I had my mc that it wasn't just me. My dh suffered too. I am glad you two support each other. One thing that I want both you and your dh to realize is that even though you may want to know what went wrong--neither of you are to blame. This happens often. Not necessarily to the same woman over and over all of the time but in the scope of women everywhere it is very common. I guess what I am trying to do is lend you some comfort in the knowledge that just because it happened once doesnt meani t will happen again- and it's _not_ your fault!

As far as being able to tell if something went wrong...when you get your report if it is inconclusive then it was very likely chromosomal abnormality. Here's the thing about lab work - if it is a chromosomal abnormality (and in most cases it is) unless they have a lab right there and can examine within a half hour or so they will never have ana nswer. If they have to ship out and wait for another lab the chromosomes deteriorate so quickly they'll never exam in time. Mine came back inconclusive, only thing they knew for sure is my baby had died quite some time before my body began to reject it. So, I am assuming it was chromosome issues, and I have settled in my mind that had my baby lived to be born he or she wouldn't have lived long past that. This is the hardest thing a woman can deal with. Wether it dies in womb or out it is still your baby and it still hurts. I think he should have provided you with your wishes for ashes but since he didn't you can still have your own closure. My husband had a son (from another marriage)that was still born. Every year on his birthday we bake a little cake and set a piece outside for the birds to eat...some people would think this is silly but even after all these years it hurts my husband and this is his way of not so much saying goodbye as saying "you're my baby and always will be". That's helped me heal in relation to my mc in that I understand I don't have to say "goodbye" so much as realize my baby is in God's care now. :hugs: I don't have to forget, just move forward. I am upset that it all happened this way but all I can do is look forward- not just for myself but for my dh. 

I think you are a very strong lady! It took me a week or two to stop crying, but the best thing I could do is look for supportive options. I know this site and talking to you ladies has helped me alot.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Grey Eyes

SLCMommy said:


> Steph, if you don't mind me asking...what did they say how your baby passed? Also, can a pathology give you a gender or no? I wasn't told what gender my baby was by the doctor.
> 
> Even though this happened not long ago, I am feeling myself get stronger and I am feeling less confused. I am still definitely grieving, but I am more grieving the loss of the baby verses asking "why?" because, although I hope my pathology report will give me a clear-cut answer as to why, I know that it really doesn't change the outcome. Now I can focus on getting better and starting the processes of acceptance. I'm actually angry with my doctor because I made it clear to his nurse that I wanted some of the baby left to cremate, and he basically told me before the procedure at 14 weeks it all just goes into a strainer.
> 
> That hurt the most. I feel angry, and maybe he was right - and maybe this is apart of my grieving process. But also, maybe HE was taking his own values over mine.
> 
> Like, so WHAT? So what! If a mother wants a little ashes for her baby - really, what big of a deal would it of been to just give the funeral home some tissue - even if it wasn't a full skull or whatnot. But, at 14 weeks - sure, it's not the 19 weeker - but I know they are well formed enough to have had a little bit sent to pathology and a little sent to be cremation. Oh well.
> 
> One thing I can know for sure, but not just besides of that - I really liked him before all this happened, but when when we decide to TTC again and get pregnant - he will not be my doctor.
> 
> I want an OBGYN doctor that will at least TRY to respect and honor my wishes in a time such as that.

Ashley,
I felt the same way--I really did like my doctor before the mc but the casual way he treated it made me feel like he didn't care too much. That had me considering a new doctor. But then I thought he probably deals with this every day and it's his way of dealing with it. I am glad to see you on here today, I am praying for you and your dh and a quick recovery! :hugs:


----------



## SLCMommy

Grey Eyes - My DH says he thinks docs don't show a lot of emotion because they deal with this a lot, and they can't really afford to get emotionally invested, otherwise they really couldn't do their job.


----------



## Steph32

Well, I can say that I know what you mean....I had a horrible experience too with the ob/gyn who performed the d&c. He wasn't my regular ob/gyn, I was actually referred to him because my regular ob/gyn was not equipped to handle the surgery because I had requested to not be sedated... only local anesthesia... you might think I'm crazy, and I probably am! But I don't like medication, I don't like to be loopy or out of it, and I'm scared to be put to sleep. I also had a natural childbirth, no epidural, so I thought... why not, I can handle this! So anyway, the doc he referred me to was terrible... criticizing, unsympathetic, harsh, aggressive, narcissistic... um yeah. I was in my most vulnerable moment and he literally made me cry with the things he said to me. Which I won't go into detail... but mainly, he just would not listen to my requests or needs... and yeah, it was like he was so used to just shutting off his emotions being that he's in this profession and performs these surgeries everyday... which I understand, BUT you can have a little bit of compassion and be a little more gentle. Anyway, I had asked him to do a full pathology report, he even put it in his notes... well when the time came for my follow-up and he took out the paper of the report the only thing that it said was, yes, there was tissue of a baby, and blood and other contents... it wasn't even so much a pathology report as it was just a report of what they collected. It wasn't tested for chromosome abnormalities, infections, nothing... and I had even asked about the gender (not that it was THAT important, but just so I could honor the baby) but he had the nerve to tell me "why does it matter?" He made me feel like such a little person. And every question I asked I was afraid because I would get criticized for asking. So, when the time came and I was done with my follow-up, I was like, SEE YA! Good riddance! I heard a few months later he retired, thank God. I don't think he was getting much business anymore anyway. There was never anyone in the office when I was there. Creepy. Oh, and after the surgery he also had the nerve to say to me, "I know why you are the way you are"... oh please... enlighten me, tell me how I am! You don't even know me! A-hole. He said, "You've had a lot of bad luck in your life." Excuse me? You don't know about my life! And I would consider myself pretty lucky, thank you very much.

I know why he said that though. Him and all the nurses were so shocked that I was able to get through the surgery with no sedation or other meds... I was quite calm actually (I was doing meditations that really helped me). They were all looking at me like I was an alien, and they were talking behind my back saying, "that girl didn't take any medication, how the heck did she do that?" So the doctor was kind of taken aback at how strong I was, and he didn't know how to handle it, so he had to take the control back by beating me down emotionally a little bit. I'll say it again. A-hole. I should have told him "I know why you are the way YOU are." (I'm a psychology nerd, so I analyze everyone and everything). So anyway, I was happy to be done with him and hoped I would never have to see him again. I was actually more happy and relieved than I was grieving at that point.

So needless to say, I did not get any info in the pathology report. Even though I was upset at first, and I still wanted explanations, I was eventually able to move on. I just told myself that it was a chromosomal thing, a fluke... and especially after all my other tests came back normal, I knew there probably wouldn't be an issue if I got pregnant again.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Ashley- I think your dh is right. I know that I couldn't be a doctor! That's hy I am striving for attorney...being an attorney I can get mad at circumstances and not get my heart broken. I am praying for your fertility though, I honestly think you will be okay because our bodies are amazing healing machines! I went through d and c and was back to "normal" (whatever that is) in 4-6 weeks. I am keeping fx'd for you also! Give it a month or so you'll probably be very very fine! :)

Steph-
"I'm a psychology nerd, so I analyze everyone and everything" o my gosh, that sounds like my dh! A criminal psychologist he analyzes literally everything. I have had to caution him about being too analytical with me.:wacko:


----------



## lauraemily17

It saddens me that you've all had such bad experiences, especially given you pay for your health care. I do understand that they have to keep emotions out of it to some extent but that doesn't mean they can't show a little empathy. In the UK generally the expectation is bad uncaring Dr's. Not to say there aren't some lovely ones, I was extremely lucky when I had my mc & couldn't have been treated better & so was my SIL but as we have no choice who we see & our entire health service seems to be under a lot of strain we see a lot of Dr's who just don't have time or patience. 

Ashley it's great that you & your DH are open with your feelings to each other, it's a hard thing to go through as a couple but will bring you closer. I found that we'd each be strong for each other, some days I'd be upset & he'd not be & comfort me & other days would be the other way round. My DH also sends his live to you & your family, he often asks how my bump friends are & when I told him your situation he was gutted for you. It brings back all the pain of ours bur we see how yours is even more magnified due to being so much further along. Xx


----------



## lauraemily17

Patrice - I agree with Steph & think this bleeding could well have something to do with your mc. I hope you get some answers from your results today.


----------



## mzswizz

Laura-I hope i find out too.

AFM, im on cd12 today and today i suppose to be getting my test results back so im just awaiting for the call. The bleeding is still happening. Its like im having 2 AFs in one cycle back to back. I will be telling my doctor about the bleeding when i receive the call. Today DH is off but we both woke up not feeling well but we are getting better. And dh is making breakfast this morning yummy. Today is becoming better as time passes. Im still having this uneasy feeling in my stomach. DH thinks maybe it was the milk that we drank but :shrug: Tomorrow I start training at work at 12pm so im excited. And also DH got his doc appt tomorrow. So alot is going on. Hopefully, I receive a call soon.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice-
I hope you can get some definitive answers today. i know how hard it is just waiting for a call back! I live in a small town so everything is "ship out, get a tech to read, ship back, wait for doctor to read" et cetera. Problem is we seem to be the only ones waiting lol! I agree- I am thinking these 2 AF's could be residual from mc...can I ask how far along you were when you mc'd? I was 12 weeks. Did you d and c? Not trying to bring up painful memories, I am sorry if I have, just trying to figure why such a long AF. The brown is definately old blood, but seeing as you've been having your AF since your mc I'd have thought it all flushed out already? GL on your call, please let us know what you hear!


----------



## mzswizz

Grey Eyes-No need to apologize. I m/c'ed around 9+2 days. And i didnt have a d&c because i m/c'ed naturally. They did however do an u/s to make sure everything was flushed and no tissue was remaining and they said everything came out in the clear so :shrug: And i was thinking that too about seeing that i already had two or three AFs already that everything was okay but maybe not :shrug:Also, i called the doc and the nurse she isnt there and will bethere tomorrow morning :dohh: So another day of waiting. Im just ready to get answers because bleeding for 12 days is making me tired physically. DH is still thinking pregnancy but there is no way.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice-
" prolonged period (menorrhagia) could be due to organic or functional reasons. Organic reasons could be an infection, endometrial polyp, sub-mucous myoma, etc. Functional reasons are usually disturbances in the axis hypothalamus-pituitary-ovaries" 

This is what I found online. The the axis hypothalamus-pituitary-ovaries are three seperate locations in your body but they are very closley linked as far as eprformance. This is all very in-depth stuff but I am thinking of your AF has been regular since mc then this oculd be something from an infection maybe? Or some other variable that only your doc would know :dohh:

Dang another day to wait!:growlmad:Oh well, I hope your call comes before 12 tomorrow when you have to go to work! If you are at all like me you will be dialing her up in the morning.....:haha:


----------



## SLCMommy

Ladies, I have some news. I want to call it "good" news, but I don't know if I really should call it that. My doctors sweet nurse called me and said that the Pathology dept said that they think that the baby was "saved" enough to find out not only what caused the death, but also the gender. It's not a promise since I don't have the pathology report, but because the pathologist told his nurse that - that seems very promising as well.

Also, despite the fact my OBGYN didn't want me to cremate my baby (***hole!), I called and this same sweet nurse said that she was going to try to help my wishes go through. She said it would depend on the pathology dept though, if they felt there was "enough" to cremate. 

I have been crying, and praying to (my) God (don't want to offend anyone here) that he would provide a way for me to have my child. I cried in my prayer that my baby deserves to be with his/her mommy & daddy, and not discarded as medical waste! That in the future, I truly wanted to bury the baby in a cemetery, or have the ashes in an urn high-up someplace. By the sounds of my nurse, she was unsure of what the outcome was.

Than she just called not too long ago. The pathology dept said they were done (the nurse said she was shocked at how fast they went with this - she said usually they take there sweet time...) but that the pathologist said that there was enough to cremate so they are going to call the cremation society that I am going through.

Now my only hope is that the cremation society is able to cremate the child without dissolving the child entirely. The owner said he will be very, very careful....so that gives me hope as well!

Ladies, of course my heart aches but this makes me feel better.

And, i'm never going to that doctor for services again. When my "check-up" is over on Feb 16th....he is fired.


----------



## mzswizz

Grey Eyes-I think it has something to do with the cysts and thanks for the info. And yes I will be calling in the morning to see whats going on.

Ashley-Well thats is good news for you. Atleast you will find out gender etc and hopefully you can have a proper burial for baby. :hugs:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Ashley-
I am glad that you will be able to do this. It's hard but this is a healing step.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## SLCMommy

Please tell me if this is understandable.

I brought up the idea to my DH that we could bury the baby instead of cremation. He said because of the D&E the baby is in pieces, and he said he couldn't handle seeing our darling in pieces. That if it was a little older and in one piece (ie: gave actual birth to it) or if I had passed it at home - and it was in one piece - that's different but he said emotionally the only way he can handle this is if the baby is cremated.

Even though miscarriage caskets you put baby pieces or the baby in a bottle thats wrapped in cloth (so you cant see) you lay it in the casket, etc... DH said it is too tempting to want to physically look at the child and seeing the baby in pieces would emotionally just damage him.

:(


----------



## mzswizz

Yes its understandable. Maybe its better for cremation seeing that the baby is in pieces. I think casket wise, you would be prone to want to look and she baby in one piece (even though we wish you didnt have to see that at all :hugs: ). So maybe it would be better to cremate. Atleast you will still have baby with you.


----------



## Grey Eyes

SLCMommy said:


> Please tell me if this is understandable.
> 
> I brought up the idea to my DH that we could bury the baby instead of cremation. He said because of the D&E the baby is in pieces, and he said he couldn't handle seeing our darling in pieces. That if it was a little older and in one piece (ie: gave actual birth to it) or if I had passed it at home - and it was in one piece - that's different but he said emotionally the only way he can handle this is if the baby is cremated.
> 
> Even though miscarriage caskets you put baby pieces or the baby in a bottle thats wrapped in cloth (so you cant see) you lay it in the casket, etc... DH said it is too tempting to want to physically look at the child and seeing the baby in pieces would emotionally just damage him.
> 
> :(

Totally understandable! In regards to how your dh has expressed his emotions it may be better to cremate. That is not to say you cannot still have a burial if that is your wish.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## SLCMommy

Yeah - we decided we will have a burial but it won't be for years. I am not ready to let go! When we buy a house (haha, WHEN!) I think I want to look for a place with a fireplace because I would love for the urn to be on the mantel. However...I'm REALLY leery about glass around my kids still... lol!

Do you ladies have any idea on what I can do for my oldest two? They seem to be very sad about the loss of their brother/sister. They were so excited and looking forward to it.


----------



## Grey Eyes

My daughter was very sad when she found out that she had a brother who had died at birth. She used to cry about it. Then my dh showed her that we can still celebrate his life- as I posted earlier we bake a cake, etc. What we have done as far as my recent mc is just let them know that baby's spirit is in heaven and God decided it wasn't time for baby to be born yet, so we are just waiting for God. That seemed to make sense to them. We explained that our babies are in heaven first anyway and then god sends them to us--if it's not time to be born just yet God asks them to come back. I wasn't sure how else to tell them! This seemed to help them understand.
And when you heal physically, (and you will!)maybe let them know that you may yet have another baby. That's definately up to you and your dh if you want to try again. I know ttc is how I started to heal, at least knowing the possibility is there.


----------



## SLCMommy

Grey Eyes - I think the cake idea is SO adorable!! Can I ask you a question? I KNOW i'll be a blubbering, crying mess when I reach my EDD - to make matters worse there are a few woman I know who are due around the same time as I was (one edd is two weeks before mine, and one edd is a week behind me). How did you cope with the EDD? 

Is it normal to be terrified of the EDD?


----------



## lauraemily17

I recently went through that with my first EDD at the start of Jan. For me it was on my mind for weeks before hand as I expected to have a bump at Xmas, it really upset ne not having one. In the end I had a complete breakdown the day before which was New Years day. I cried like it had just happened. Myself & DH spent the evening talking about it & how Blueberry was still loved & always in our hearts & how Beanie would never replace him. It really helped and I felt a lot better after that. I think however with hindsite we should have planned specific to do to remember blueberry as part of my anxiety leading up to it was due to fear of how I'd feel on the day. A friend of mine actually planted a rose bush so she had a living reminder. It's in her inlaws garden as she lives in a flat but she likes that as she can plan to go & visit it & remember her baby when she feels sad rather making it more special.


----------



## mzswizz

I had to go through my EDD. It really hit hard last year becuase my sister gave birth to my niece the day after my edd. When i was pregnant in 2010..my edd was nov. 16th. So every year when nov. 16th camre around..i would think how old the baby would be etc. Now we just celebrate the birthday and work hard to try to bring forth a blessing so we will have a child to share a birthday with. But I will say..your edd would be something you will never forget. As time goes on..you will get stronger and be able to go through your edd without being sad or depressed. You will just smile to celebrate an angel that was too beautiful for Earth to handle.

AFM, im cd13 today and yes the bleeding is still going on. On a good note, i start work today so wont be back on until later on today or tonight because we are going to go down to Miami after work. Also, my doc did call this morning but I only received the u/s results. Waiting for the bloodwork results. For my u/s, she said i have a cyst on both my ovaries but they are simple cysts and nothing to be concerned about. Thank you God. So that crosses one issue off the list. Slowly but surely..Im getting somewhere.


----------



## mzswizz

UPDATE!! Just got my blood results back and everything is NORMAL!!! yay :happydance:


----------



## Steph32

My EDD was October 16. As it was nearing, I was very sad and almost just tried not to think about it... as people were having babies around me, I kept thinking, that was supposed to be me? I also had a few bump buddies on here (3 others!) that were due the SAME DAY and that was hard to see them all move forward with their pregnancies and have their babies. I didn't really come on here, but I checked in every so often and was genuinely happy for them... even though it was hard to think about, I knew that my time would come, that this wasn't the end for me. I knew that it would happen soon again, but it was just a matter of time and how I was going to heal myself for the time being. Like I told you Ashley, I focused on the fact that my baby would be back soon enough, and as something to welcome him/her back into my life I promised to take care of myself and be emotionally ready for him/her this time. It was like I made a spiritual promise/contract that I will do what I need to do, and he/she will do what they need to do and we will meet back at the same time, ready to be with each other.

I'm glad that you are going through this process of cremation and saving your baby's ashes, as hard as it is in the moment. This will really give you some closure and will help to heal, as opposed to them just taking your baby away so fast and then expected to just carry on. It was too much of a shock, and this gives you some time to mourn.

Patrice- Yay for your blood tests coming back normal!!! So where do you think the dr will go from here?


----------



## Steph32

I forgot to add, that I got my bfp on October 10th, just days before my EDD, so that was bittersweet.


----------



## Grey Eyes

SLCMommy said:


> Grey Eyes - I think the cake idea is SO adorable!! Can I ask you a question? I KNOW i'll be a blubbering, crying mess when I reach my EDD - to make matters worse there are a few woman I know who are due around the same time as I was (one edd is two weeks before mine, and one edd is a week behind me). How did you cope with the EDD?
> 
> Is it normal to be terrified of the EDD?

Actually I tried to view it differently. I knew that the EDD was the date my baby _would_ have been born but it didn't happen that way....so what I did was view the end of my pregnancy as a birth date. That gave me a tangible day to manage. Then I could remember my baby on a date that we were "still together" in a way, rather than focusing on what would have been. That puts my baby in a positive light of reality for me...:hugs:


----------



## Grey Eyes

mzswizz said:


> UPDATE!! Just got my blood results back and everything is NORMAL!!! yay :happydance:

Yay! Nothing to worry about!:thumbup:Just a matter of (and I am learning to dislike this word) timing. LOL! I am relieved for you Patrice! Sounds awesome.:hugs:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Maybe this is just me, but when I had my first mc in 2002 I was so heartbroken--then to find out I was pregnant again was awesome!:happydance: I looked at it as not _losing my baby forever _but in fact having my baby returned to me. I don't know if God puts that same little baby spirit back in there but that's the way I felt at the time. My body is fallible, but spirits aren't! So I look at my first born daughter as a double miracle. :) I have my fx'd for the next miracle:hugs:.


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-Thanks and at the moment i dont know if she will try to help or tell me what to buy in order to help and then watch for awhile and then help so i dont know yet.

Grey Eyes-Im thinking its timing also so we shall see.

AFM, im just home from training at work already and it was pretty fun. DH went to the doc and they are going to run tests on his heart etc because she thinks he may have a heart murmur and also got to check if he has asthma etc. I hope everything turns out okay for him. Keep him in his prayers for me ladies :hugs: Also, i am scheduled for the doc on friday @ 2:30pm about the bleeding. As you can tell...the doctor will be my best friend now


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice-
I am glad that your doctor is so proactive! She really seems to schedule you fast, that's awesome!:thumbup: I hope your dh's doc appt. runs smoothly and everything is okay. 
AFM- on cd12 today and no positive on opk yet:shrug:but trying to dtd every other day at least...

Here's a question. I know I am supposed to test lh in the early afternoon and evening. I usually test around 12-2 pm then again at 5-7 pm. Here's my problem- I have been working until 3 a.m. and usually get to sleep about 4-5 a.m. and get up at about 11 or so....Can I still test at noon or is that considered fmu?:wacko:


----------



## Steph32

Grey Eyes said:


> Patrice-
> I am glad that your doctor is so proactive! She really seems to schedule you fast, that's awesome!:thumbup: I hope your dh's doc appt. runs smoothly and everything is okay.
> AFM- on cd12 today and no positive on opk yet:shrug:but trying to dtd every other day at least...
> 
> Here's a question. I know I am supposed to test lh in the early afternoon and evening. I usually test around 12-2 pm then again at 5-7 pm. Here's my problem- I have been working until 3 a.m. and usually get to sleep about 4-5 a.m. and get up at about 11 or so....Can I still test at noon or is that considered fmu?:wacko:

Yes, it is FMU, whatever is that first pee of the day (i.e. going for at least 4-6 hours)


----------



## Steph32

Patrice- Good luck w/ DH's appt. I have a heart murmur and it's never really been a problem although I do get a lot of heart flutters and palpitations which are scary, but not life-threatening.


----------



## mzswizz

Grey Eyes-I had called to schedule the appt seeing that I am still bleeding. I dont want to waste anymore time. Hopefully she can give me something to stop the bleeding. And i think as long as you test around the same time..it doesnt really matter about if its fmu or smu etc. unless your test say dont test with fmu.

Steph-Thanks. DH doesnt really know what a heart murmur is but hopefully nothing is wrong with him except his allergies. Atleast, she is concerned about the both of us and doing the necessary tests etc. DH is going back in tomorrow and im going in on Friday. Hoping we both get issues solved. But seeing that everything is normal...im shocked because i thought it HAD to be something wrong since my cycles have been whacky since i was in high school.


----------



## Steph32

Grey Eyes said:


> Maybe this is just me, but when I had my first mc in 2002 I was so heartbroken--then to find out I was pregnant again was awesome!:happydance: I looked at it as not _losing my baby forever _but in fact having my baby returned to me. I don't know if God puts that same little baby spirit back in there but that's the way I felt at the time. My body is fallible, but spirits aren't! So I look at my first born daughter as a double miracle. :) I have my fx'd for the next miracle:hugs:.

Yes, I felt the same way about it, that it is not losing my baby forever and that he/she will be coming back to me as the same spirit. Whether or not this is the case, who knows, but it helped me to think of it that way. And it seemed to make the most sense to me... also when I connected with spirit, this is what they were telling me...


----------



## Steph32

Patrice- Did you know that the month I conceived I had a period that lasted over a week, I wouldn't stop bleeding? The doctor gave me something but I didn't end up using it, as it eventually stopped soon after I talked to her... but... maybe we're on to something here? Maybe you body is cleaning out, getting ready again?!


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-No way! I didnt remember you bleeding for a week :dohh: Tomorrow will make it 2 weeks that I have been bleeding. Maybe my body IS preparing. It looks like it may stop before Friday but im not sure. It was lighter earlier. But we shall see. Hopefully this is a good sign. DH has decided to keep dtd anyways just in case i may ov during this whole bleeding session but who knows.


----------



## lauraemily17

I have a heart murmur too!! The Dr's never found a cause for mine & I dont have any obvious symptoms other than a slightly faster heart rate. 

I'm so glad your results have all come back good. I was just as shocked when mine did then went in to conceive that same month!!

Steph/ Grey eyes (did I see your name is Coy in another post?) when I lost blueberry I really felt as though his/her spirit would come back to me in another pregnancy but I have to say I really don't feel that gas happened yet. I feel that blueberry is looking down on us keeping beanie strong & healthy. I still think we will have blueberry come back to us but not until our second, maybe third child.


----------



## mzswizz

Laura-Im hoping that what you and Steph went through will happen to me. Maybe the bleeding and going to the doctor will give me that bfp that has been waiting for us to reach it.


----------



## SLCMommy

DH & I just got back from the funeral home. We signed all the papers we needed for them to be able to cremate our little darling, and than we took a tour to where the cremations actually happen. It wasn't scary at all. There were no windows on the ovens so you don't see a flame, and the place has silk/fake flowers, with a large walk-in refrigeration compartments (to keep bodies cool), etc.... 

Not a fun day, but it makes me feel good knowing that our baby will be cremated in a place that isn't a dark, creepy fire dungeon. 

Now I just have to figure out an urn.


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-You and your DH are very strong I must say. It's nice to go to a place and not have it look like a creepy dungeon. Atleast it will give you a peace of mind. I dont know how you two do it though. You give me strength whether you know it or not :hugs:


----------



## SLCMommy

Thanks Patrice. Ive decided to wait for my pathology report to get an urn to see if I can get any details like gender, etc so we can personalize and engrave it. The guy at the fhome said that cremation is the best choice in his opionion, too. He has seen are darlings body and I asked him if the body looked bad and he said she looked pretty beat up.


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-Well atleast you got a 2nd opinion to confirm that cremation is better. We are here for you :hugs:

AFM, im cd14 today. Still bleeding heavy..nothing new. I go in to work today around 10 so i should be starting in a hour or so. Im working 10-6 today so i dont know how im going to manage without BnB :haha: My DH is off to his 2nd doc appt so keep him in your prayers that nothing is wrong with him. :hugs: Tomorrow is my last work day before im back off again and Friday is when i have my doc appt about the bleeding. So this week is going to be a busy week. Let's hope i can get answers about this bleeding because last time after i had a m/c..my first AF lasted a month and a day so im hoping i dont bleed for that long without having a m/c because i think i will end up looking like this :wacko: In 2010, i conceived in February, found out in March and had a m/c in April...so it would be pretty weird if i conceive again in February. And by the looks of it...that just might happen. So lets see how this will turn out.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura- yep, my name is Coy --all of you please feel free to use it!:) 

Ashley- I am glad that (given these circumstances) you and dh have the opportunity for cremation. When I mc'd the first time my dh and I were at home and we saw the tissue, etc, that remained...That gave us some kind of closure as to the reality of what had happened. But on my second, when I had a d & c it felt almost like my baby had been kidnapped (sill I know...) because I never had an opportunity to care for it myself.

Steph & Patrice...now that you mention it when I got prego in 2003 after my mc I had been bleeding for weeks- far too long to just be mc considering how far along I was. I had attributed it to the mc but...:shrug:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Where's Emma??:shrug:??


----------



## SLCMommy

Patrice - So sorry for all that yucky bleeding! :( I've had cysts on my ovaries before and to me...they hurt!! I don't know how you really held up with having them on both! This is just IMO but if you DID conceive in February & got a BFP which led to a rainbow baby ... I think that would be so sentimental and beautiful! Although, I'm really a sap so I can make anything sentimental. LOL! Are you like that too sometimes? 

AFM, I'm finally done taking my yucky Cytotec medication, but I still have 6 other more medications to take. But, that is one that I am glad it's over. But now my uterus just feels very tender & sore. Not really so much cramping as of the recent. I am taking colace because all these medications have made me constipated... 

Last night I laid in bed with DH and cried :( Annndd, I cried this morning. It's off and on now, and not constant. My dead beat mother hasn't called me once throughout all of this. The two times I have spoken to her, I called her and she didn't seem very.... concerned about my health or how I was feeling about my loss. She basically chalked it up to that it's a normal event that a lot of woman go through. The only thing she was ever good for was giving me life.

I am wondering when I will get my babies ashes. I am so tempted to call the FHome and ask if they have cremated the baby yet, but I don't want to be a pest. They said they would call me when they were done.


----------



## Steph32

SLCMommy said:


> Patrice - So sorry for all that yucky bleeding! :( I've had cysts on my ovaries before and to me...they hurt!! I don't know how you really held up with having them on both! This is just IMO but if you DID conceive in February & got a BFP which led to a rainbow baby ... I think that would be so sentimental and beautiful! Although, I'm really a sap so I can make anything sentimental. LOL! Are you like that too sometimes?
> 
> AFM, I'm finally done taking my yucky Cytotec medication, but I still have 6 other more medications to take. But, that is one that I am glad it's over. But now my uterus just feels very tender & sore. Not really so much cramping as of the recent. I am taking colace because all these medications have made me constipated...
> 
> Last night I laid in bed with DH and cried :( Annndd, I cried this morning. It's off and on now, and not constant. My dead beat mother hasn't called me once throughout all of this. The two times I have spoken to her, I called her and she didn't seem very.... concerned about my health or how I was feeling about my loss. She basically chalked it up to that it's a normal event that a lot of woman go through. The only thing she was ever good for was giving me life.
> 
> I am wondering when I will get my babies ashes. I am so tempted to call the FHome and ask if they have cremated the baby yet, but I don't want to be a pest. They said they would call me when they were done.

Booooo to your mom. :nope: I know that you are estranged from her, so I didn't even know if you really talked to her, but I was feeling sad that you don't have your parents to help you through this. But it sounds like DH's family is very loving and supportive and there for you, which is great. 

By they way, msg me your address so I can get that care package to you. Especially if you are sore and in pain from the surgery, there are a few things you should start ASAP that will help with the healing.


----------



## Steph32

Grey Eyes said:


> Where's Emma??:shrug:??

She doesn't really come on this thread very often anymore, but she does have another thread/journal she posts on frequently.

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/840172-young-single-pregnant.html


----------



## Grey Eyes

Ashley-

I had the same problem with my mom. I have an older sister and when I moved out and got married and had kids my family never forgave me. They said I had killed my sisters chances of ever marrying because I had to "jump ahead" - I guess of natural progression? She should have jumped first then lol! Anyway, when I suffered my first mc my mom told me that she didn't believe me and that it was "all in my mind" because (sigh- get this) I was demon possessed. Oookkaaaaaaayyy. LOL! Anyway then she came to visit and had the guts to tell my beautiful husband that he should have met my sister first because she's much prettier. (I am rolling my eyes at this point). And then she told my husband that our current baby was actually meant for my sister and that somehow I had stolen it from God's master plan. Brother-right?! So my point is that sometimes moms just arent moms! I know I never look to mine, in fact I avoid her because she brings hurt to my family. I decided that even though she gave birth tome I don't need her. I am sorry to hear your mom is just as heartless in these situations.:hugs::hugs:That's why we're here!!:)


----------



## Steph32

Grey Eyes said:


> Ashley-
> 
> I had the same problem with my mom. I have an older sister and when I moved out and got married and had kids my family never forgave me. They said I had killed my sisters chances of ever marrying because I had to "jump ahead" - I guess of natural progression? She should have jumped first then lol! Anyway, when I suffered my first mc my mom told me that she didn't believe me and that it was "all in my mind" because (sigh- get this) I was demon possessed. Oookkaaaaaaayyy. LOL! Anyway then she came to visit and had the guts to tell my beautiful husband that he should have met my sister first because she's much prettier. (I am rolling my eyes at this point). And then she told my husband that our current baby was actually meant for my sister and that somehow I had stolen it from God's master plan. Brother-right?! So my point is that sometimes moms just arent moms! I know I never look to mine, in fact I avoid her because she brings hurt to my family. I decided that even though she gave birth tome I don't need her. I am sorry to hear your mom is just as heartless in these situations.:hugs::hugs:That's why we're here!!:)

WOW. That's all I can say. I can't believe a mother would ever treat her children like that. But whatever! Sorry you have to deal with that. :nope:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Nuts!:wacko:Another bfn on my opk today...(drumming my fingers). I am guessing from my cycle the last two months that I should get a positive by tomorrow or the next day...:shrug: Any of you have any cm changes in thes period? I had tons of ewcm yesterday now today not much at all, but I have been lh testing every day twice a day and nothing. So I am thinking its there just up to high or something:shrug: but I am going to keep testing for a few days.


----------



## SpudsMama

I'm sorry I've not been writing in here a lot lately. There's been a lot going on these last couple of weeks. Story is in my journal, I think Steph posted the link. I really don't want to go through it all again here. Anyway, just letting you know that I'm keeping up with all of you, reading every chance I get, and I'll post whenever I can :thumbup: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-Yes i do look at things the same way and i was thinking that if that was to happen it would be sentimental. And boo to your mom. I dont know how she doesnt care for her own daughter no matter what.

AFM, im off work now yay :happydance: Now its time to relax and wait for the food to be ready. DH has cooked so yay :happydance: one more day of work and then its relaxing until tuesday. Friday is my doc appt too so lets see what the doc would have to say.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice- I am jealous of how quickly you can get your doctor appointments scheduled! Where I live it's always "3 weeks out" or worse! What are they testing for? You mentioned blood work but did they say what tests they were going to perform?


----------



## SLCMommy

Grey Eyes said:


> Nuts!:wacko:Another bfn on my opk today...(drumming my fingers). I am guessing from my cycle the last two months that I should get a positive by tomorrow or the next day...:shrug: Any of you have any cm changes in thes period? I had tons of ewcm yesterday now today not much at all, but I have been lh testing every day twice a day and nothing. So I am thinking its there just up to high or something:shrug: but I am going to keep testing for a few days.

WOW. Your mom is such a jerk......:growlmad::nope:
FX for the positive OPK :)


----------



## mzswizz

Grey Eyes-Last time when i went there..they did bloodwork but its was mostly checking my hormone levels and see if i have thyroid issues etc but all came back normal. But for this appt. I scheduled it because i am still having the bleeding so i want to know why have i been bleeding for 15 days and what can i do to stop it etc. So i have no clue what she is going to do for me. Hopefully she will do more bloodwork probably of things she probably missed :shrug: It's a gray area right now until i actually go then i will know.

AFM, today im cd15 and i have my doc appt tomorrow :happydance: Also today is my last day of work for this week so now i get to relax until Monday and then back to work Tuesday. I love my new job..lots of wonderful people and easy duties :haha: Time really does fly there too. I also had a vivid dream about the bleeding. And in the dream, I was sleeping and then i felt it leaking and i rushes to the bathroom to find it still leaking badly and I was freaking out. I woke up to check but it was not as bad as I thought which was good. Usually i would be counting down to ov but now im just counting down to when af is going to stop. Cant believe i am halfway through my cycle and i spent it bleeding :dohh: Well i know that my AF is giong to effect ov and the length of my cycle. So now im just waiting for it all to end so i can begin having regular sex with dh without the AF factor.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice-
Bleeding can be so stressful even when it is withing the 5 day period:dohh: I am confident that the doc will be able to tell you what's up though...keep us posted on your appointment tomorrow!:thumbup:

AFM- still waiting for a positive opk...nothing yet:nope: Maybe today as I haven't tested yet, will try about 1430 or so. Also my temps have been between 97.6-97.9 I suppose that is normal for pre-ovulation?:shrug:

Ashley- thanks for the support, our moms got replaced LOL by wonderful dh's!! Mine is my rock and my hero, I am so lucky to have him. Your's sounds totally awesome also!:hugs::hugs:

Steph- you mentioned in one of your super early posts that you used a 10 miU pregnancy test...where can I get those? I am always impatient and can never wait out the full tww....:blush:


----------



## Steph32

Grey Eyes said:


> Patrice-
> Bleeding can be so stressful even when it is withing the 5 day period:dohh: I am confident that the doc will be able to tell you what's up though...keep us posted on your appointment tomorrow!:thumbup:
> 
> AFM- still waiting for a positive opk...nothing yet:nope: Maybe today as I haven't tested yet, will try about 1430 or so. Also my temps have been between 97.6-97.9 I suppose that is normal for pre-ovulation?:shrug:
> 
> Ashley- thanks for the support, our moms got replaced LOL by wonderful dh's!! Mine is my rock and my hero, I am so lucky to have him. Your's sounds totally awesome also!:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Steph- you mentioned in one of your super early posts that you used a 10 miU pregnancy test...where can I get those? I am always impatient and can never wait out the full tww....:blush:

www.early-pregnancy-tests.com
A word of caution though, even though you can get a positive earlier, they are harder to read. The positive lines always turn up REALLY faint and never really get dark. The 20 miu starts faint and eventually gets darker, but not as dark as the FRER. Usually I've gotten my first really bold line on the FRER (even though they are also 20miu, and some can even be 12.5miu). BUT the FRERs are expensive, at this site you can by them in bulk for cheap, the more you buy the less they cost each.


----------



## Steph32

Patrice- That's crazy you are still bleeding. Hope you get some answers. I know there is a medication to stop the bleeding (my fertility doc wanted it for me when I had that long AF) but it would be good to find out why it's happening. Is it still heavy? What color is it now? Make sure to up your iron intake too.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph- Thanks! I looked up the site it has some great prdocuts. I wonder at the wisdom of my wanting to test so early...there are all these warnings about chemical etc...I do have some 25 miU hpts, the cheap strip kind. Was yours really difficult to read? The site declares they may be difficult that has me thinking they must be super tough!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Yay! Finally got a positive on my opk today:happydance: I used CBE Digital and First Response digital just to compare the two and they pick up only the absolute peak from what I can tell by examining the lines on the strip. I could see faint increase of color during the last couple of days but always Negative feedback on the opk's. Today both simultaneously registered positive. So at least I know they work :) Now where is my dh.........


----------



## SLCMommy

DH & I got our babies ashes this morning. There isn't a lot - but it is almost more than I was expecting. It came in a tied off strong plastic bag in a white container with "Baby Allred" printed on top.

DH laid it in between us during our nap for a little bit and it made us feel like we were taking a nap with our darling. To someone who has never gone through this - that might sound REALLY creepy, but I honestly don't care. It was a really cute moment and it made my torn up DH feel better since it was his idea. 

DH wrote a poem for our baby

"Child of mine, I love you and miss you. You are luckier than I to never have to feel my sorrow and ever have to suffer the attachments of life or the pains of the world. Remember our voices and the womb of your mother while we remember you always in our hearts. You will always be the child of mine - Daddy" :cry:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Ashley-
That poem says it all. I actually had an individual scorn me because of my grief when I mc'd; they said "there wasn't even _anything_ yet- no life at all" and in that he was totally wrong:growlmad:. We have the right to morn the loss of phsyical proximity to our children- but you and your dh are correct when you state they will always be in our hearts! Thanks for letting us read your beautiful poem!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-Its red and heavy.

Grey Eyes-Yay for the positive!!!

Ashley-I love the poem..its very nice :hugs:

well the update for me is...im finally off work and I had a call from the doc but i missed it so i had 2 voicemails and called while i was on break. Well the nurse called to tell me that my AF issue is something that my ob/gyn should handle because its his field. So i said okay and cancelled the appt for tomorrow. I called my ob/gyn and im scheduled for 3:15pm on Monday so i got to wait a little longer but its okay because on the good side of things...my doc is nice enough to make copies of the bloodwork she did and i will be able to pick them up tomorrow so i can take them to my ob/gyn. So its a win/win for me because I will be able to tell you ladies what tests I had done and also atleast i have solid proof to give to my doc so i dont have to go through the same tests etc and hopefully he does bloodwork of anything she missed..if she missed anything. So thats how my day went.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice- Sounds all positive! Glad its coming together so smoothly, hopefully get some answer! :)

Question- does any of you ladies know anything about guaifenesinand thinning cm? I have some 1200 mg pills and was wondering if it will help to take it??


----------



## Steph32

Grey Eyes said:


> Steph- Thanks! I looked up the site it has some great prdocuts. I wonder at the wisdom of my wanting to test so early...there are all these warnings about chemical etc...I do have some 25 miU hpts, the cheap strip kind. Was yours really difficult to read? The site declares they may be difficult that has me thinking they must be super tough!

No, the 20miu aren't hard to read, they just take longer to get dark... so I suppose if you are testing super early you won't see a bold positive. With the 10miu's, they are always faint and never get dark, you'll always have to squint or look under the light.


----------



## Steph32

Grey Eyes said:


> Patrice- Sounds all positive! Glad its coming together so smoothly, hopefully get some answer! :)
> 
> Question- does any of you ladies know anything about guaifenesinand thinning cm? I have some 1200 mg pills and was wondering if it will help to take it??

Guafenisin (sp?) is supposed to increase mucous and help thin the CM, and I've heard that it is very effective. I've never taken it though. If you tend not to get a good number of days of quality CM, it wouldn't hurt to try!


----------



## Steph32

SLCMommy said:


> DH & I got our babies ashes this morning. There isn't a lot - but it is almost more than I was expecting. It came in a tied off strong plastic bag in a white container with "Baby Allred" printed on top.
> 
> DH laid it in between us during our nap for a little bit and it made us feel like we were taking a nap with our darling. To someone who has never gone through this - that might sound REALLY creepy, but I honestly don't care. It was a really cute moment and it made my torn up DH feel better since it was his idea.
> 
> DH wrote a poem for our baby
> 
> "Child of mine, I love you and miss you. You are luckier than I to never have to feel my sorrow and ever have to suffer the attachments of life or the pains of the world. Remember our voices and the womb of your mother while we remember you always in our hearts. You will always be the child of mine - Daddy" :cry:

So sweet... I'm glad you guys have each other :)


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph- I always seem to have good days of ewcm but I thought it wouldn't hurt to improve my chances:shrug: I am irritated though because it seems every time ovulation rolls around dh gets sick:growlmad: I am trying really hard not to take it perosonally lol! We dtd on the 21, 23, and 24th (twice on 24th) so if I ovulate tomorrow possibly a chance???:shrug: I may have to pounce:gun:lol

I did take the guaifinesen however just to see...


----------



## Grey Eyes

Oh another thing- what's the deal with timing your bbt? I caught it a few days at 0600 but man that can be difficult with my little 2 year old going through this phase of hers! :brat: She wakes up at odd hours of the night and calls me to come in to her and her sisters room to cuddle and won't go to sleep until I do. So this happens 2-3 times a night and I am exhausted...so last night I was so tired I didn't wake up :sleep:when she called me so she marched into our room and walked to her dads side of the bed and gave him a couple good hard whacks :rofl:and left! lol! So I try to temp as soon as I wake up and it always seems to be 97.6:shrug:I hope that doesn't matter too much but my luck lately it probably does..:nope:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> Grey Eyes said:
> 
> 
> Patrice- Sounds all positive! Glad its coming together so smoothly, hopefully get some answer! :)
> 
> Question- does any of you ladies know anything about guaifenesinand thinning cm? I have some 1200 mg pills and was wondering if it will help to take it??
> 
> Guafenisin (sp?) is supposed to increase mucous and help thin the CM, and I've heard that it is very effective. I've never taken it though. If you tend not to get a good number of days of quality CM, it wouldn't hurt to try!Click to expand...

On the box (mucinex) it is spelled guaifenesen....I can't say it let alone spell it lol!:haha:Same stuff though??


----------



## mzswizz

Grey Eyes-Wish i could help but i know nothing about that :shrug:

AFM, im cd16 today. Today im off work yay :happydance: I get my results today also. Will be picking them up at 9am which is soon :happydance: Now just got to wait for my ob/gyn appt which is on monday. I never thought i would be going back and forth to the doc. Maybe i need this in order to get pregnant. What if after all of this..i end up pregnant and carry full term? That would be a wonderful blessing. Also, last night two major things happened that had me in a slump. One, dh and i were in the living room and heard a loud crash. We came out of our community towards the road just to see a car flipped over in the road. Luckily, people were okay and nobody was killed. But it goes to show that people need to slow down and stop rushing because you never know if you are speeding to your own funeral. The second thing that occurred was my friend texted me showing me a pic of her positive pregnancy test :dohh: Now i would be happy for her buttttt she is the same friend that had an abortion earlier last year because she "felt" she wasnt ready for kids. Now she is pregnant again and im just neutral about it because i dont know if she is going to do another abortion or not. So we shall see. But thats about it for me as of now. Once i get the results, I will let you ladies know the results.


----------



## mzswizz

U/S: "FINDINGS: The uterus measures 7.2 x 3.7 x 5.4cm. The uterus is homogenous in appearance. The endometrial stripe is not thickened (5mm). The right ovary measures 4.2 x 2.5 x 4cm and the left ovary measures 3.8 x 2.3 x 3.5cm. Follicular cysts are noted within both ovaries. The largest cyst on the right measures 1.1cm in greatest diameter and the largest cyst on the left measures 0.8cm in greatest diameter. No free fluid is noted." 

Blood: **comprehensive metabolic panel test *which just checked out in range for all my vitamins and protein and blood cell count etc. And my TSH is at 1.27 miU/L 

**Basophils* and that tested my FSH which is said to be in range at 8.6 miU/mL. 

*Urine sample *came out...clear. 

**FSH* which i told you the amount for that and my LH is at 24.9 miU/mL. My LH sounds pretty high to me. What do you ladies think?

Now i know it says everything came out clear but should i be worried about anything like my FSH etc? What do you ladies think?


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice-

Here is what I found 

"FSH is often used as a gauge of ovarian reserve. In general, under 6 is excellent, 6-9 is good, 9-10 fair, 10-13 diminished reserve, 13+ very hard to stimulate. In PCOS testing, the LH:FSH ratio may be used in the diagnosis. The ratio is usually close to 1:1, but if the LH is higher, it is one possible indication of PCOS

Day 3	(greater than) < 7 mIU/ml. A normal LH level is similar to FSH. An LH that is higher than FSH is one indication of PCOS"

So if your FSH is 8.6 I'd say you're perfect! I am uncertain how they measure FSH to LH ... so I'm not clear how those two measure out since by your number the LH _seems _higher.... I don't think you have PCOS though because from what I have heard it makes you (in general) obese, very hairy and you have no AF at all. Doesn't sound like you! :) So I think your results look awesome!


----------



## Grey Eyes

AFM-

I am getting worried today...my temps have been consistant at 97.6 - 97.9 now this morning at 0600 they dropped to 97.5 after my positive opk's yesterday...not sure if that makes a diff? Is it supposed to drop just before ovulation? Also my positive lasted through 1830 last night :shrug: so I am going to test again today and see what's up.

Also my cm is like nowhere to be seen....for the last week I had tons of ewcm and now this morning - _nothing_. Slightly wet but that's it (sorry TMI is what we do here...:) ) And I am getting a wierd crampy feeling around my ovaries.

Dh and I dtd on 21, 23, and twice on the 24th so I am hoping maaayyybeee:shrug: there's a possibility some of those little :spermy: are fighters:ninja: LOL! Dh isn't feeling good today :dohh: and didn't yesterday either:growlmad: soooooo......got my fx'd for sure! I am trying to convinve myself that I am uber-fertile just so I don't get bummed! :haha:

BTW I love Clearblue Easy digitals! They are awesome! I hate reading strips and these things seem consistant with peak lh only.


----------



## Grey Eyes

nuts...I am trying to figure out how to upload photos from photobucket...

[IMG]https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o611/greyeyes3/TeagenKatana001.jpg[/IMG]


Yaaayyy!!! It worked! This is when my youngest was only a few weeks old.


----------



## Grey Eyes

https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o611/greyeyes3/TeagenKatanaMonterrose709001.jpg


see if this works too....sorry ladies I am trying to figure this site out lol!


----------



## SpudsMama

Grey Eyes - When you're ovulating your temp usually dips a little, and then rises the next day. Also, on the day of my ovulation, my CM would pretty much dry up too. So together with yesterday's positive OPK I'd definitely say today is the day! xx


----------



## Grey Eyes

Thanks! I appreciate the confirmation, I am pretty new to all this testing and confirming and troubleshooting myself. So now I just got to get my dh feeling better and _fast_ LOL:haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Grey Eyes-Thanks for the info. Im assuming that the LH is so high because i was on cd7 when it was tested. So i probably wont be able to do the lh:fsh ratio seeing as it wasnt day 3 :shrug: But i would say im good too thanks it makes me feel much better. And your daughters are adorable :hugs:

AFM, just came back from having lunch with DH. He was on his lunch break so we decided to meet at our favorite chinese restaurant. We both enjoyed it. Now, DH has to see a specialist about his lungs :nope: And they said his cholesterol is a little high :nope: So now he has to set up an appt for a specialist about his lungs. Im hoping everything is okay. We just keep getting more and more bad news about my DH. Keep him in your prayers please.


----------



## Grey Eyes

My dh has high cholesterol too...he does take statin drugs occassionaly for this. If they prescribe statin drugs for your dh make sure he takes calcium also as this can reduce calcium from their bodies. 

Yes, I forgot you were near ovulation time when you had the tests done I bet this ccounts for the high lh!


----------



## mzswizz

Yes probably would make since that my lh is so high. Now i got to ask the doc does that mean i can ov while this bleeding is happening because im on cd16 today so ov is coming soon and makes me feel good to know that my egg quality and quantity is good. And i got dh taking his multivitamins and now we are cooking more food at home then him getting junk food.


----------



## Grey Eyes

mzswizz said:


> Yes probably would make since that my lh is so high. Now i got to ask the doc does that mean i can ov while this bleeding is happening because im on cd16 today so ov is coming soon and makes me feel good to know that my egg quality and quantity is good. And i got dh taking his multivitamins and now we are cooking more food at home then him getting junk food.

Patrice-

I have heard of women ovulating while bleeding sooo:shrug: I can't wait to hear what your doc has to say on Monday! During your bleed is it heavy blood or light? No clots, etc? (sorry if tmi).


----------



## mzswizz

heavy with clots and I cant wait neither. Hopefully he can tell me atleast whats going on. And hopefully i havent ov'd yet. If i ov on cd19 then that would be on the day of my doc appt. So we should see what happens.


----------



## Grey Eyes

So if we dtd 3 days ago but not today (assuming today is ovulation) with tons of ewcm at the time up until yesterday is it still possible to get prego? I am trying to remember how long sperm live inside the cervix...


----------



## mzswizz

yes sperm lasts for 3-5 days.


----------



## SLCMommy

Grey Eyes - cute kitties!! :) They are adorable. I just love how your oldest has an olive tone to her skin. It's so pretty :)

AFM, I toured the massage school today. As I write this, my three year old is playing with my hair...and he is making me so relaxed. LOL. He likes dolls, makeup and hair care... LOL! He is so emotional sensitive. I think he should of been a daughter, LOL :) He'd rather play with dolls and in my makeup than trucks and cars. LOL! He has a baby Elmo that he got for Christmas and he was cradling & rocking it earlier ;)


----------



## Grey Eyes

SLCMommy said:


> Grey Eyes - cute kitties!! :) They are adorable. I just love how your oldest has an olive tone to her skin. It's so pretty :)
> 
> AFM, I toured the massage school today. As I write this, my three year old is playing with my hair...and he is making me so relaxed. LOL. He likes dolls, makeup and hair care... LOL! He is so emotional sensitive. I think he should of been a daughter, LOL :) He'd rather play with dolls and in my makeup than trucks and cars. LOL! He has a baby Elmo that he got for Christmas and he was cradling & rocking it earlier ;)

Thanks! She shows her Italian in her coloring...the little one tans this beautiful deep gold and her hair bleaches white gold in summer :growlmad: Irritates me that they tan so fast and I can lay out for hours and burn a little LOL!

Aww, your little boy sounds awesome! My little 2 (soon to be 3) year old loves to do hair also. She is my cuddler. :)


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley & Grey Eyes-aww how cute. My 1 yr old nephew loves to play with my hair. It feels so good too :haha: He thinks he is a little stylist because he tries to fix it his own way...and he loves kisses :cloud9: When you say give me kiss..he lands a nice one right on your cheek sooo cute :cloud9: 

AFM, its cd17 for me today. 2 more days before i see my ob/gyn and its 2 more days before expected ov. I dont know if im going to ov or not though. But dh and i dtd in the shower last night so that should last me until cd19 if i do ov while this bleeding is going on :thumbup: If not then its okay. Im not really thinking bfp this cycle. Maybe next cycle if AF decides to leave on cd7. This cycle is a little too confusing for me. But if a bfp is the result of this...i wouldnt know how to explain this at all :rofl: So today DH went to work so I am home relaxing. I got to do some cleaning up but other than that..not really expecting to do too much. Come on Monday!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice-
I can inderstand your frustration--our bodies are so hard to understand sometimes! 

I have been studying some sites :coffee: trying to figure out the long AF. I have read in different locations that women who had long AF's also had cysts in their ovaries that they needed to have removed. What was the story behind the cysts you mentioned that you had? Hormone imbalance is another cause, but I think your OBGYN ruled that out? Another huge and very common cause of this (drumroll) is stress. :wacko: _Right_- like any of us could stress any less!:haha: I love it when people tell me to relax, stop stressing so much. In the words of Wayne from Wayne's World (okay, I know, I'm ancient lol)_* Shuh*_!:rofl:

AFM- dh and I dtd last night and I was supposed to ovulate yesterday, soooo...:shrug: But when I woke up at 0600 I tested my bbt and it was 97.5 AGAIN! What's the deal with that? How long after ovulation does your temperature shift? Now I am freaking out thinking maybe I'm not ovulating! Trying not to freak out though I know stress is bad- wondering do I consider today as 1DPO? When do you usually see your shift? Het, also, with this long bleed have you been temping??


----------



## mzswizz

Grey Eyes-the cysts are very tiny she said nothing to worry about they are normal size. And all my hormones are actually perfect and in range at an excellent level which makes me :wacko: because i thought it was hormonal imbalance. And i started stressing once i lasted longer than 10 days (i mean who wouldnt :haha: ) And as far as temping..from my experience when your temp goes up that means you are 1dpo BUT your temp has to stay up for two more days for ov to be confirmed so pretty much you will get confirmation at 3dpo. And no i actually havent temped since last year so i dont know what they're looking like :shrug:


----------



## Steph32

Coy- Your little girls are so beautiful. I also saw all your pics on facebook, what a cute family! :awww: I don't know much about temping because I never really followed it when tracking ovulation. I always either used test strips, or I knew because of my EWCM or sometimes I would have a sharp pain on the side. And my sex drive... through the roof! It would be the only time I'd be in the mood :haha: Unlike some of us lucky ones... right Patrice? :rofl: All I know is that your temp goes up after O, and if it stays up for 18 days you are most likely pregnant.

Patrice- Are you still bleeding? I know that you can still ovulate, no matter how long your bleeding is, you still count the days.

Ashley- Nicholas loves to play with my hair too... he even loves to smell it! :haha: So sweet. He also has two baby dolls, one girl and one boy, and he cuddles with both and says "awwww baby..." He is so nurturing. Boys really do have that loving, sensitive and cuddly side to them.


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-Thats right!!! :rofl: And yes i am still bleeding. DH and i only dtd in the shower because of the bleeding so im assuming we have a slim chance because of that.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice- that's why I thought maybe you might try temping just to see if you're ovulating with this bleed?:shrug:

Steph- thanks, I love my family! :) Also- I guess it's possible my ovulation didn't happen exactly the day after my positive opk...can it happen on the second day?:shrug: Also I never bought a bbt thermometer but I have a digital BD Basic...it's supposed to be very accurate and I always measure the same place (under the tongue), so I am just frustrated at this oint.:growlmad:LOL!


----------



## mzswizz

well i didnt think about it until it was too late and so im just going to go to the doc to see if the lh has now decreased or increased. hopefully they do bloodwork at my ob/gyn office.


----------



## Grey Eyes

I am almost positive that they would do blood work there. I really don't think there is anything "wrong" with you, almost every woman has a nightmare AF:) I hope it ends soon though!


----------



## mzswizz

i dont think its nothing "wrong" to say the least. Im just wanting to know why im bleeding for almost a month and if im going to ov or if i already did.


----------



## mzswizz

Hows everyone?

AFM, its cd18 for me. The bleeding is still here but it looks like it may be going away probably this week so FXed it does. DH and I are just cleaning up the house and he says he has a surprise for me so we shall see what the surprise is. My doc appt is tomorrow so cant wait. Atleast im getting somewhere and closer to a bfp. My friends dont know that we are trying but they know that since we're married..it's expected for us to want kids. But my mom knows we are trying but I know once we do conceive, its going to be a secret until im 12 weeks or 2nd trimester. Thank you God for waking us up to see another day this morning and for helping us get through these troubling times. Whether i get a bfp or not...Im going to be happy because atleast I know that I went and FINALLY got my answers medically. So now since they put me as "normal" I dont have to stress thinking something is wrong. Its just pretty much timing. So here we go for a future bfp :winkwink:


----------



## lauraemily17

Hi ladies,

Patrice - how's the bleeding? I'm hoping it let's up soon & is just a random month. What does the Dr think is wrong with your DH lungs? 

Coy - is your DH any better? BD 3 days before o is enough to catch the eggy, did you manage after o as well? You're daughters are gorgeous! I so want a little baby girl 1 day. 

Emma - hope your Mum gets better soon & her op tomorrow is a success. Will be thinking of you

Ashley - how are you & hubby feeling now? Your DHs poem is beautiful. 

Afm - we had some good news yesterday, my SIL is pregnant again after suffering 2 early losses. She's 9 weeks & had to positive scans so looks like 3rd time lucky like for us! We're over the moon for them, we suspected she was over Xmas but respected why they may not want to tell us. Work has been pretty rough this week, nothing unusual I guess for me! Counting down the days to mat leave, decided my last day will be 22nd May taking me to 35 weeks, I may add some holiday to the front of that depending on health. We've also been sorting out our spare room ready to turn it into a nursery, planning to start decorating next week. 

Steph - sorry forgot to mention above. How are you & bubs feeling nowadays? Has it sunk it that it's a boy now?


----------



## mzswizz

Laura-The bleeding is still here but it looks like it may stop this week probably. And no the dr didnt tell dh what could possibly be wrong but told him to see a specialist seeing that he has short breaths when taking a breathing test where he had to blow in a machine. And yay for your SIL. Atleast you both can go through baby stuff together. And yay for the nursery in process. What do you think you are having?


----------



## lauraemily17

Head says boy, heart says girl!! We're going for a neutral theme though. Can't wait to find out & we had our next scan bought forward by a week so hopefully find out a week on Wednesday!! I keep telling Beanie to make sure he doesn't have his legs crossed!!


----------



## mzswizz

Cant wait to see what you're having. Do you already have names picked out?


----------



## lauraemily17

If it's a boy Reece John after our grandfathers, although we're going to have a back up in case we change our mind when beanies born. We haven't talked about girls names since I've been pregnant but before the only names we agreed on were Grace/Gracie or Olivia. Not decided on these though.


----------



## mzswizz

Ww have a boy name and girl name but the girl middle name might change. We just got to see. But i got to get a bfp first before i start worrying about that :haha:


----------



## lauraemily17

Hopefully that'll be really soon for you Patrice.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura-
Can't wait for your scan! :) Keep us posted for sure! Dh is some better yes, thank goodness. We did bd on the 27th and my temp (usually at 97.5) jumped to 97.9 this morning, so hope that means ovulation? I guess if it does that means I ovulated yesterday... Hope I'm in the right window:wacko: 

Patrice-

Just a thought but (if you rent) have you considered having your house inspected for mold spores? They can be very common if a house isn't vented properly and it can cause all kinds of problems; make you think you have asthma or severe allergies. :shrug: Hope you dh gets better!


----------



## mzswizz

Grey Eyes-Yes it means you o'd yesterday since your temp went up this morning. And we own but we did look out for that. We want new cabinets and dh got to clean out the vents. I dont think the vents ever been cleaned. Which would make a breathing issue.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice-

Yay! Thanks for the confirmation on temping--So that means we dtd on actual ovulation day:happydance: Finally, maybe I can start doing this thing_ right _lol!:haha: 

Wow, yeah, I know we cleaned our vents a while back and yes- they were awful! Might account for us all having allergies in mid-winter:shrug: And we prefer to use our fireplace to the furnace so we get smoke occasionally too.


----------



## mzswizz

You're welcome. And we dont have a fireplace. Well we dont have no use for one seeing that we live in Florida :haha:


----------



## Grey Eyes

mzswizz said:


> You're welcome. And we dont have a fireplace. Well we dont have no use for one seeing that we live in Florida :haha:

:growlmad:lol, I would trade your climate for mine _anyday_!


----------



## mzswizz

lol sometimes i wish for cooler weather. Alot of people love it because its been pretty hot so everyone has been going to the beach but i think sun with no cool breeze is not cool so i stay inside :rofl:


----------



## lauraemily17

I'm with Coy, I'll swap. It's supposed to be minus 4 Celsius tonight, joy!! Give me 20+ any day!!


----------



## mzswizz

Right now its around 90 degrees Fahrenheit over here so that like 32 Celsius i think. I dont know if thats hot for you ladies or not though.


----------



## SLCMommy

Hey Everyone.

Just wanted to jump on and say that I received three more cards - and one was from my daughters sweet first grade teacher. I thought that was really sweet that she would give me a card. I also got a "comfort bird" from one of the local churches here. It's a bird carved out of wood - and it actually smells REALLY nice because it's this fresh wood smell. 

I have this insane need to clean, clean, clean! I'm not sure where is it coming from though! Spring cleaning, maybe?! :)


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice-

90 F is hot but I would _love_ it!:) Last summer it stayed in the 80's-90's here and I sunned out everyday just soaking it up. Too short a season though :(

Laura-
Yes, that's cold, about 24 Fahrenheit above zero. At night it gets down to about 8-10 degrees below zero. That's about what our days have been like and last night it was 8 above zero which is about -13 C on your end. Yik. :)

Ashley-
Sounds like your community really loves you! That's awesome to have the support! As far as the cleaning- yep, spring is just around the corner thank God!


----------



## Grey Eyes

I posted this in another forum but wonder if you ladies have any experience with this happening...I tested positive with digital opk's on the 26th. Had a temp rse on the 29th. I tested again (my LH) with a cheapie internet strip tonigh and look at the pic below--it's positive! Could it be catching up and down swing? Or even with my temp shift could I be getting another surge? Or am I just going crazy....:wacko::wacko::haha:

https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o611/greyeyes3/lh004.jpg

Left line is test line, right line is control line. Left indiactes positive if equal or darker than.


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-It's nice how the people are caring for you. How sweet and yes i think its that time to get in the mood to clean. Unfortunately DH and I didnt get that feeling yet :rofl:

Grey Eyes-Yes 90F is hot and sometimes it gets hotter. I love it because i can wear shorts and its always a beach day but sometimes it gets a little too hot and then its inside the house we go :rofl: And as for the positive..I think the other ladies can help you about that because im very lsot with the opks sometimes :blush: But i think it can just be catching the end of the surge. Usually they say after you get your first positive..do not test after that. But how are your temps looking because if they are staying up...then disregard it because your temps can tell you better.

AFM, im cd19 today. I must say this is starting off pretty good. Well the bleeding looks like it might stop in a few days or maybe even today or tomorrow :happydance:. But i have bad news. The nurse from my ob/gyn's office called this morning and left a voicemail saying my ob/gyn is sick and i have to reschedule. I have to call back and tell her that im not rescheduling because i was going to go there about the bleeding but if its stopping on its own then i dont need to schedule a doc appt. Which means im going to have to go buy some OPKs and see if im going to ov or if i already did. If i already did then today and tomorrow's opk would be getting lighter and if i didnt then i may get a positive today or so and then the next will get lighter. So we shall see. This is one crazy cycle i must say. But everything happens for a reason so atleast now i dont have o go there. But all i got to do is turn in my lab results and I should be okay. DH reminded me that February was when i got pregnant around our anniversary and he said "it's time to put in work so we can conceive baby #2" :rofl: My DH...gotta love him. Next AF is due on Feb. 15th and thats based on a 35 day cycle. So we shall see. Maybe we will get a anniversary bfp who knows :winkwink:


----------



## mzswizz

I have called and spoke to the nurse. They rescheduled me for Friday morning @ 10:15 or 10:30 cant remember because I was in a rush. But now i have to wait even longer. Well atleast I will use the opks and get the ov question answered by myself. By the time i go see the doc, the bleeding would have stopped. I tried explaining that and they still want me to come in. But i know that if all my levels are where they are suppose to be...most likely he's going to tell me its either due to the cysts or it was just a whacky bleed. But im just going to go so i can get confirmation and maybe if i did ov..hopefully he will be able to know by bloodwork or something. Im just ready to have a baby now. I finally know that im normal and i dont have a hormonal imbalance or anything nor PCOS so im happy that im normal and healthy thank God but im just ready to get a rainbow baby or babies.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice-

I definately think its a good thing to keep your appointment! Even if there is nothing wrong and it was just a whacky bleed it's better to do this all now so you won't have anyting to "wonder" or worry about! :)


----------



## mzswizz

Grey Eyes-Yes, I am going to keep my appt. Just to know whats going on etc.

AFM, this is my cd19 opk

3 mins...


after 10 mins..


Let's see if it gets darker or lighter. But in real life it is lighter than the control line. Just couldnt get a good picture. Control line is on the left and test line is on the right.


----------



## Grey Eyes

With your test strips does the test line have to be as dark or darker? I can see where it seems as though you do have LH in your system as that's a nice strong line! BTW I have never seen this form of opk before- what is it?

AFM, I got another positive opk today, I am guessing I just had a superb lh surge to begin with :shrug:


----------



## mzswizz

its the dollar tree brand. And the left line is the control line while the right line is the test line so the lighter line is my test line. And the test line has to be as darker or darker to be considered positive.


----------



## Steph32

Hi everyone- Gosh, I leave for a few days and a lot to catch up on. I haven't been feeling too great, I had lower back/hip/foot pain and walking was difficult. It's a bit better now after giving it some rest and also seeing my chiropractor and getting some of the muscles worked on. Didn't think I'd be in such bad shape this early, I'm scared to think how bad it's going to be when I'm bigger!

*Ashley- So I mailed your care package today- finally! I had been wanting to get it out to you. When you receive it, make sure to go through the whole package b/c there are a few little things that you may miss in there. You may be confused about what some of them are, so... The raspberry tea is in there (which we talked about, good for toning the uterus), Castor Oil (which is an oil that is good to massage on your abdomen, and will increase circulation to the uterus, just make sure to cover it as it can get messy and then put a heating pad over it), Rescue Remedy gum (good for emotional stress), iron tincture (good for building up your blood supply after losing so much blood) and 2 homeopathic medicines- arnica and staphysagria, both good for healing, soreness, after surgery. Just so you know, the arnica pellets have been opened but there are a lot left in there, and the staphysagria is unopened but a little bit of tincture got spilled on the outside but didn't affect anything. I really wanted to put a Dr. Snap in there just for fun and to cheer you up, but I was afraid of it exploding in the package during shipping!*

Laura- Can't wait to find out what you're having. Have you felt the baby move yet? Honestly the boy thing hasn't really been on my mind lately, I think it was just a few days after I found out that we got the sad news about Ashley so what I was feeling about being picky about gender just seemed so trivial.

Coy- Those crazy test strips huh? The cycle I conceived I got a week straight of positive opk's. And then I remember several cycles where I would get a positive, then negative, then another positive... but I guess maybe that was just due to my body gearing up to ovulate, then failing, then trying again. I don't know, so whacky. If you're getting positive again, it could either be 1) that you're already pregnant (b/c ov strips show up positive from hcg) or 2) that you really are ovulating, either for the first time or 2nd time this cycle, and keep BD'ing! (If your DH is feeling up to it, that is).

Patrice- Any word yet on your DH, what's going on? I apologized if I've missed any past posts. I saw that your appt was rescheduled, that's a bummer but at least you'll be getting in soon enough. Are you still bleeding? I just want to know what they think about that, it was like 2 weeks of bleeding it seems like, right?


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph- Great to see you on here again, I missed you! :) haha yes thiose funny test strips:growlmad:lol! I tested positive again today...I am going to tst again tonight just to see:shrug: Wow, that'd be awesome if I got my bfp this month but will have to wait and see. Am in the tee now on 2 dpo. Sheesh. We women really do have patience don't we? :haha: I have been working on "practicing patience" lately :)

Sorry to hear about your chiropracter troubles. Too much being on your feet? Try to relx, maybe take a couple days off work? Hope you get feeling better soon!


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-Glad you are feeling better and DH hasnt scheduled an appt for the specialist yet because he wants to call the insurance company and see if they can recommend somebody in our area. And the 20 day bleeding looks like its going to stop today so thank God. Im thinking the bleeding was just my body cleaning out everything and just starting fresh. 

AFM, its back to work for me and im cd20 today. Well today is going to be 12pm-4pm so an early day which im thankful for. So the bleeding looks like it is leaving today. Now i only see a tint of brown when i wipe so thank you God :happydance: DH and I dtd last night and this time it was me who initiated it :blush: We dtd on cd16 which should cover cd19-cd21. And we dtd on cd19 which should cover cd22-24. So i got those babses covered. I got 1 opk left so im going to test today to see if it gets lighter or darker. If its lighter than im assuming i probably o'd around cd18 because the line was light but it looks like i still had some surge in me so im assuming it was cd17 where i got my positive and cd18 was my o day. But we shall see. If it gets darker...then i have my bases covered all the way up to cd24 so i should be good. With that being said...i might could catch the eggy during this crazy cycle :happydance: But im not going to put that much into it seeing that it has been crazy and we didnt really dtd much because of the bleed and me being tired. But im thinking the bleeding didnt effect ov because my lh was increasing as i can see from my test results so im thinking i was just bleeding..probably because my body was cleaning everything out and starting fresh. So either way it goes if its not this cycle (which im thinking its not) then feb. here i come!! come on bfp!


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, i just tested on the opk and its lighter than yesterday's so im assuming i o'd already which means seeing that i dtd on cd16...i am still in with a chance :happydance: What you ladies think?

opk at 3 mins...


----------



## SLCMommy

Steph - You are so sweet to go so much out of your way for me! I've been really sad so this will definitely cheer me up! :) Thank you!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice-

You definately have a chance! Looks like your lh is on its way down now, so I think you dtd at the right times. Fx'd!


----------



## Steph32

Patrice- Def think you got your bases covered! You always do! I can't even tell you how many times I just dtd once, even one time a week before ovulation, and got pregnant!

Coy- Thanks, I really think that I slept in a weird position because I woke up with the pain. It is pretty much gone now. And I actually think I'm not too active (maybe that's my problem), I take naps everyday when I can so maybe I'm resting too much! I'm a SAHM so I am on my feet to some extent but we haven't gone out much lately, I haven't had the energy for it. We've just been at home and Nicholas is at preschool half the day anyway.

Ashley- I wanted to help, so please don't think it was too much trouble. I have a lot of these things in my "inventory" anyway being that I'm a health freak so it was really no inconvenience at all. Plus, I really felt emotionally invested in your pregnancy and everything, and I could feel your pain, so my natural instinct is to want to help you in any way I can. I'm sorry that there isn't anything too "exciting" in there, but def things that will help you in your healing.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> Patrice- Def think you got your bases covered! You always do! I can't even tell you how many times I just dtd once, even one time a week before ovulation, and got pregnant!
> 
> Coy- Thanks, I really think that I slept in a weird position because I woke up with the pain. It is pretty much gone now. And I actually think I'm not too active (maybe that's my problem), I take naps everyday when I can so maybe I'm resting too much! I'm a SAHM so I am on my feet to some extent but we haven't gone out much lately, I haven't had the energy for it. We've just been at home and Nicholas is at preschool half the day anyway.
> 
> Ashley- I wanted to help, so please don't think it was too much trouble. I have a lot of these things in my "inventory" anyway being that I'm a health freak so it was really no inconvenience at all. Plus, I really felt emotionally invested in your pregnancy and everything, and I could feel your pain, so my natural instinct is to want to help you in any way I can. I'm sorry that there isn't anything too "exciting" in there, but def things that will help you in your healing.



I wish I could take naps! lol! Something about it, I lay down and _bing!_ my eyes pop open and I can't sleep. I feel like I'm missing out on something.:shrug:


----------



## Grey Eyes

AFM-

Not sure what's going on with my crazy body. My temp this morning was 98.0 but I am still getting full strong poisitives on my opk's :wacko: I am 3dpo is all, so....:shrug:


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Just felt like giving out web hugs to you.

Steph-Thanks its pretty odd because we didnt really dtd because of the bleeding but then bam we dtd and now it seems like our random dtd moment could possibly bring forth a bfp :thumbup: Atleast the bleeding made the 2ww up until o day go by quickly :rofl:

Coy-EEEk im excited. Well atleast i know i o'd while the bleeding was occurring which was one of my concerns that i found out on my own. Everything happens for a reason. I dont know why but i just had to buy opks. And we are just 1dpo away from each other. And positive opks maybe a good sign so who knows :winkwink:

AFM, im off work now so i can just relax. AF is due feb. 12th so we shall see whats going to happen. And it seems as if i o'd around cd17-cd19 now. Its been pretty consistent so atleast now i have an idea of when i ov :thumbup:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice- do you buy store brand opk's? I buy online and the best I have found so far is ClearBlue Easy Digitial, but I am still shopping around. I absolutely detest First Response now lol! They are wonderfuklly accurate, but they come 20 to a box w/digital reader. Only the box doesn't tell you that after your first positive the reader is programmed to self-destruct--it won't work anymore. So here I am wondering about my lh levels and unable to use 15 remaining tests because of this dumb reader. My dh went all McIver on me last :coolio:and tried to reprogram the reader (he's extremly intelligent) but couldn't get it figured to the hormones just right.:haha: Anyways, I am using cheapies I got online! This is the first cycle my lh levels stayed so high this long:shrug:


----------



## mzswizz

yes i buy the dollar tree brand which is an opk for $1. The sensitivity is at 25 also. I want the cb digis but my dh is being a pain in the butt. But its okay...first check comes around...if im not preg, then im getting my digis :haha:


----------



## Grey Eyes

lol, I know how you feel. My dh has been really good about it especially after I tell him how much I save buying online compared to reg. store prices. He's been awesome, every time I think I am going to stress him out or irritate him about opk or whatever he surprises me. Like trying to fix my reader last night:haha: Def. my match made in heaven...when we met we went on a date that night and he asked me to marry him. We got maried 6 days later and have been happy for a decade now! Your dh sounds awesome too, if he's like mine he may act irritated about opk's to try to encourage you not to stress too much about testing:shrug:

Kudos for cbe's I love them! I try to get mine on ebay because people sell so cheap! Do you know how to read the digi sticks w/o the digi reader?


----------



## mzswizz

I havent tried the digis yet. And yes my DH doesnt want me to stress about it. So i guess thats why when he hears opks he runs the other way :rofl:


----------



## Steph32

Grey Eyes said:


> Steph32 said:
> 
> 
> Patrice- Def think you got your bases covered! You always do! I can't even tell you how many times I just dtd once, even one time a week before ovulation, and got pregnant!
> 
> Coy- Thanks, I really think that I slept in a weird position because I woke up with the pain. It is pretty much gone now. And I actually think I'm not too active (maybe that's my problem), I take naps everyday when I can so maybe I'm resting too much! I'm a SAHM so I am on my feet to some extent but we haven't gone out much lately, I haven't had the energy for it. We've just been at home and Nicholas is at preschool half the day anyway.
> 
> Ashley- I wanted to help, so please don't think it was too much trouble. I have a lot of these things in my "inventory" anyway being that I'm a health freak so it was really no inconvenience at all. Plus, I really felt emotionally invested in your pregnancy and everything, and I could feel your pain, so my natural instinct is to want to help you in any way I can. I'm sorry that there isn't anything too "exciting" in there, but def things that will help you in your healing.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could take naps! lol! Something about it, I lay down and _bing!_ my eyes pop open and I can't sleep. I feel like I'm missing out on something.:shrug:Click to expand...

Ha! Sounds like me when I'm not pregnant. Seriously, I have always had a hard time going to sleep. I would usually get in the bed and it would take me a few hours to fall asleep. DH falls asleep in an instant, in any position and in any circumstance. :haha: But now that I am pregnant, (and I was like this in the second tri w/Nicholas too) I fall asleep so fast, the moment I lay down.


----------



## Steph32

Yeah, about the ov strips, I remember thinking that was so weird when I was getting bold positives for a week straight. But that was the cycle I got pregnant so maybe it was a good thing. I didn't really know what day I ovulated on, that was the bad thing in trying to date the pregnancy.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Seriously! Maybe this is a good thing then...I will try to think positive :)


----------



## Steph32

By the way, the day that I found out I ovulated on was the day after the first positive. So don't know why it continued for another 6 days. Maybe something happens, some chemical in the body or the hcg makes the opk's stay positive?


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> By the way, the day that I found out I ovulated on was the day after the first positive. So don't know why it continued for another 6 days. Maybe something happens, some chemical in the body or the hcg makes the opk's stay positive?

Wow, that would be awesome, I would love a BFP this month! I know I can't read too much into it but it is different than my other months of testing, I feel different :shrug: I will take it as a positive sign:thumbup:- I can definatly use the hope :) How's your bump doing?? Are feeling fat yet :haha: I loved being pregnant, I loved showing off the bump, you know? But there was always a time when I felt panick and I'd just want to step back into my old body and jam out a heavy work out and chug an ice cold _*caffeinated *_coke :haha: Those times never lasted long. Thank God for slimming black stretchy slacks :) You probably look awesome and feel awesome too!:thumbup: Let's see some pics soon?!!:hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-Hopefully this is your bfp in the making :winkwink:

Steph-How are you feeling today? Im with Coy...pics soon pleeeaaassseeeee :blush:

Laura-Where are you?

Emma-Hope all is well. Hope your mom is okay :hugs:

Ashley-How are you?

AFM, Well im cd21/3dpo today. Today is a 7 1/2 hour shift so im not coming home until 6pm. But its okay because time flies when im working there. DH surprised me last night by taking me out to eat to celebrate my new job :happydance: The food was great and i enjoyed spending time with him :blush: Also, when we got home we slow danced to our wedding song and alot of slow jams :cloud9: It was a wonderful night to remember. And to end it with a bang...we dtd :haha: So seeing that we dtd cd16, cd19, and cd20...i got my bases covered from cd16 up until cd25 :happydance: Just in case the egg wants to be difficult and not come out :haha: So i have my bases covered even when i thought i was out. Well atleast i can spend my tww working so its going to take my mind off of it. Oh and huge news!!!.....THE BLEEDING HAS OFFICIALLY STOPPED LAST NIGHT :happydance::happydance::happydance: So happy. Now i dont have to worry about any pads or anything. But just to let you ladies know...pads and panty liners are good after you dtd because they would be no mess and for some reason it keeps the spermies inside :shrug: Today is going to be a good day!! :thumbup:


----------



## Steph32

Patrice- Sounds like you had a lovely evening! And that is great that the bleeding stopped, now you can just move forward :) Your appt is still this Friday right?

Coy- Yes, I'm feeling fatter :haha: I was just thinking that yesterday, I feel bigger at this stage than I did at 20 weeks with my first. I kind of feel like 30 weeks, although if you look at me I still look rather small. I definitely feel more uncomfortable than my first pregnancy. I don't remember ever feeling huge or uncomfortable with my first, and even went dancing up until a few days before giving birth! My bump hasn't changed *too* much since the last pic I posted, you won't really see much of a difference, although I feel bigger! I think it's just b/c the baby is heavier so I feel like I'm lugging around more weight.


----------



## lauraemily17

Hi ladies

Sorry I've not been on much been really busy, but I'm not feeling exhausted by it any more!! Think I've finally got over the first tri bleugh feeling. Virtually no sickness and a manageable amount of tiredness!!

Steph - Glad your aches and pains have got better, I think the uncomfortable feelig you have is more common in second pregnancies from what I see on here as the muscles are weaker from being stretched before. I've started to get back ache, I think like you it's the extra weight from Beanie, my bump has got a little bigger over the past couple of weeks but it seems to be growing gradually now. And I can now almost confidently say I am feeling kicks :D :happydance: Started getting flutters a few weeks ago but since this weekend I've felt what I thought was distinct kicks and I'm feeling them every day now although not a lot yet and they are gentle. Talking to my friend tonight she thinks they are definately kicks! That was a fantastic care package you put together for Ashley, you really know your stuff!

Patrice - Yay for catching ovulation. I would be a little caustious about getting your hopes up as you were bleeding which can hinder the spermys getting through but it's so often the month of 1 BD in totally the wrong way which gets people their BFPs so I'm hoping it's that way for you!

Coy - Thne only month I used opks I got 3 days of proper dark positives, prob would have got more but stopped taking them! I put it down to the LH hanging around longer! I gave up on them after that though and switched a a clear blue fertility monitor which works in a similar way to the digi smilies, easier to use and only picks up the surge which is the important bit! 

Ashley - Still thinking of you hun. :hugs: :hugs: I hope the physical pain is starting to get better for you and your emotional pain in time.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice- Wow, you had an awesome night out! You two sound like you are really in love :hugs: That's perfect recipe for family! :)

Steph- my first pregnancy it didn't even seem as though Iwas pregnant. I was very small. The second pregnancy I was HUGE! :haha: My bump stuck out like a roadsign, lol! And the funny thing is my first weighed in at 5 lbs 6 oz, and the second one at 5 lbs 10 ounces. So about the same :shrug: I think I did gain an extra 7-8 pounds with the second one :( but lost it fast.

Laura- great to hear from you again! How many weeks are you now? Can't wait to see new bump pics!!


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-Thanks for reminding me that I have a doc appt on Friday..i totally forgot :dohh: Yes i do still have the doc appt. I guess keeping occupied at work can really make you forget alot :haha:

Laura-Dont worry i was thinking the bleeding might do that also so im not really putting any hopes into this month but atleast i know i ov around cd17-cd19 so my body is normal yay :thumbup: And yay for feeling kicks :happydance: Im going to get there one day :winkwink:

Coy-Yes it was lovely! Hopefully that brings forth some babies :haha:

AFM, im hungry and just ready to sleep. Work has been kicking my behind. And i have to write down alot of events on my calendar because now i cant keep up with things these days :dohh: Hopefully me being busy will make the 2ww just fly by.


----------



## Steph32

Grey Eyes said:


> Patrice- Wow, you had an awesome night out! You two sound like you are really in love :hugs: That's perfect recipe for family! :)
> 
> Steph- my first pregnancy it didn't even seem as though Iwas pregnant. I was very small. The second pregnancy I was HUGE! :haha: My bump stuck out like a roadsign, lol! And the funny thing is my first weighed in at 5 lbs 6 oz, and the second one at 5 lbs 10 ounces. So about the same :shrug: I think I did gain an extra 7-8 pounds with the second one :( but lost it fast.
> 
> Laura- great to hear from you again! How many weeks are you now? Can't wait to see new bump pics!!

Ugh, I was totally thinking the other day that this baby is going to be bigger than my first. But, now I realize just because I'm bigger and gaining more weight this time around doesn't mean the baby will necessarily be bigger. I guess the body just knows what to do 2nd time around and reverts back to putting on the pounds a lot easier and more quickly!

And I did lose my pregnancy weight very fast, pretty much came off when the baby came out! And definitely nursing was a big factor too.


----------



## Steph32

Laura- So wonderful that you're feeling baby now! Isn't it so reassuring? Most of my baby's movements have been really low, which is strange, like a lot of fluttering and quivering... and then I get taps/kicks higher up on the sides, but every once in a while I get these really hard, jolting kicks that come out of nowhere... they actually shock me! This baby has an interesting personality. So when is your anatomy scan? I'm anxious to know what you are having too!


----------



## mzswizz

Nice to hear your LO's are dancing in your bellies :haha:

AFM, im cd22/4dpo today. Today is my last day before im off :happydance: I go back on Sunday though but atleast I have friday and saturday off :happydance: My doc appt is tomorrow but hopefully they call to let me know exactly what time i go in :blush: I was trying to plan a bd night but it failed because we both ended up falling asleep :haha: Im finally able to see cm now :happydance: I havent been so happy in my life :rofl: But its very clear and shiny..it looks like ewcm :shrug: We shall see whats going on. Going to try to bd tonight but thats if we dont fall asleep again :haha:


----------



## lauraemily17

My scans next Wednesday!! Can't wait, I'll be 19 weeks then. Now I know they are kicks it is lovely although now I worry a bit that there aren't very many even though I know it is still early to feel them reguarly, think I'm always going to worry! 

I uUsed the doppler last night and beanie was quite high, I could actually find the heartbeat on the bump rather than just above the pubic bone! Don't think he liked it very much though as he didn't hang around there long, went and hid down low again, I did find him again but his heart rate kept changing. Now I understand why my midwife doesn't like people using dopplers, you hear a lot more when they are bigger, I hear him whooshing around and kicking the doppler but last night was the first time it worried me a little even though I know it's normal for the heartrate to change depending on how active the baby is exactly like ours do throughout the day!!

Just as I was feeling better pregnancy wise I have come down with a cold :( instead of taking a day sick I'm working at home today but feeling worse and worse as the day continues. Don't think I'll be putting in a full day somehow!!


----------



## mzswizz

Cant wait for your scan Laura :thumbup: And poor you :hugs: Hope you get rid of this cold soon :hugs:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura-

Eeeek! I bet you are excited! For me the scans were always anticipated because, yes, you could determine anatomy, BUT for me the greatest thing is I finally got to "see" my baby! That's your first pic, it's awesome!:thumbup:


----------



## Steph32

Laura- Sorry to hear you are sick again! Poor thing, you've had a lot of colds while pregnant :( Excited about your scan though, so I guess you were able to move it up a week? I'm sure baby is doing great, but I know that it is very reassuring to get that medical evaluation and know for sure! And the closer we're getting to your scan the more I think it's a boy, I don't know why b/c I used to think yours was a girl... but then again I was wrong for mine, so I'm horrible at this. Funny thing is, I'm very intuitive when it comes to people getting pregnant, or when they have their babies. I'll usually dream that someone had their baby or was pregnant and found out the next day that it happens. Also whether they had a natural birth or c-section. I guess I'm just completely clueless when it comes to gender...! I should just always go with the opposite of what I think :haha:

Don't worry about the baby not moving so much right now... that's why we don't start doing kick counts until later, because the movements are still so sporadic and slight. Sometimes I'll go for a day or 2 without really feeling anything, and at first I would worry but then soon enough, baby reassures me with a kick again. And also the h/b can definitely vary depending on the activity level of the baby at different times of the day. When I went in for my scan, baby was very active and the h/b was high, but the technician reassured me that it's normal for times of activity. And when the baby is sleeping (which they say 18 hours out of the day they are sleeping, 6 hours they are awake) very normal to be at a slow, resting rate.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Wow, I forgot they are awake for six hours or more! It's true about the kicks- another thing to remember is baby may not be on your schedule! He/she may be having a ball in middle of the night when you are sound asleep and by the time you wake up and start counting kicks baby has dozed off for a nap :) That's what both my girls did, they loved to try and get me to move! Soon as I start moving they lull to sleep.:shrug:


----------



## lauraemily17

Thanks for the reassurance, baby's been kicking & squirming around more noticeably this afternoon, he definately isn't a morning person, just like his Mum & Dad!! Thinks he's a grumpy baby as well as I'm noticing a kick if I bend over or curl up round the bump, he obviously doesn't like if! Grumpiness comes from me!! 

We've been so lucky with our scans, it was the hospital who brought it forward! It's my Dr who does mine so I guess he's not going to be in on the day it was originally scheduled! it's also going to be our 6th scan! Can't wait to see how much he's grown! When do you start kick counting & how do you do it? 

I'm kindof glad I keep getting colds as it means my immune system is nicely surpressed, I still think it being overactive at least caused one of my miscarriages!! 

I am ALWAYS wrong with gender, I think that's why my head keeps telling me boy! As long as it's a healthy baby I'll be happy! 

Coy/Patrice - what dpo are you 2 now?


----------



## Steph32

lauraemily17 said:


> Thanks for the reassurance, baby's been kicking & squirming around more noticeably this afternoon, he definately isn't a morning person, just like his Mum & Dad!! Thinks he's a grumpy baby as well as I'm noticing a kick if I bend over or curl up round the bump, he obviously doesn't like if! Grumpiness comes from me!!
> 
> We've been so lucky with our scans, it was the hospital who brought it forward! It's my Dr who does mine so I guess he's not going to be in on the day it was originally scheduled! it's also going to be our 6th scan! Can't wait to see how much he's grown! When do you start kick counting & how do you do it?
> 
> I'm kindof glad I keep getting colds as it means my immune system is nicely surpressed, I still think it being overactive at least caused one of my miscarriages!!
> 
> I am ALWAYS wrong with gender, I think that's why my head keeps telling me boy! As long as it's a healthy baby I'll be happy!
> 
> Coy/Patrice - what dpo are you 2 now?

Yeah, mine's the same, he starts up at night-- usually I can go the whole day without really feeling any movement from him, but the moment I lay down in the evening he starts. AND when I bend over or move in a weird position he doesn't like that either! That's when I get those hard jabs I was talking about!

I don't know much about the "rules" of kick counting, I didn't really need to do it with Nicholas because he was so crazy active in my belly that I never really had to worry about it. I know that around 22 weeks I think the dr starts to talk about it and they can give you a sheet to record how many kicks you feel per hour or something. But if you feel the baby moving nicely throughout the day, I don't see the need to do track it.


----------



## lauraemily17

Either my bbt thermometer is buggered or my cold is actually the flu as my temp is 37.79 celcius which I think is about 100 Fahrenheit, that's not good is it? I do feel cold & shivery :( is a fever bad for Beanie?


----------



## mzswizz

Laura-i am 4dpo today. 10 more days before af is due to start. Atleast i get a week off of bleeding.


----------



## lauraemily17

Think it's definately me, stripped to my underwear & drank a cold drink & my temp
Has gone down slightly to 37.37, still high but more cold related than flu related from what I can find, I've also taken some Paracetamol. Thinking bout popping to my Dr's in the morning just to be safe.


----------



## lauraemily17

Think it's definately me, stripped to my underwear & drank a cold drink & my temp
Has gone down slightly to 37.37, still high but more cold related than flu related from what I can find, I've also taken some Paracetamol. Thinking bout popping to my Dr's in the morning just to be safe. 

Also need to get this out my system but bnb servers are **************************** (insert various swear words!!)

Every night around the same time it dies, usually when I want to browse & chat. I think it's prob the busiest time as most people are awake across most time zones. They really need to sort it out, it's driving me insane. (it'll take me about half hour to submit this now as it'll keep crashing) :angry:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura-

Yes, def see your doc I would call in today as a fever is not good, it's best to get it under control. Oh, also, in an earlier post you mention 
"I'm kindof glad I keep getting colds as it means my immune system is nicely surpressed, I still think it being overactive at least caused one of my miscarriages!!"

got me to thinking! My last pregnancy ended in a miscarriage. During the pregnancy I had in a belly button bar- my dh pierced my belly button! :) It had been fully healed for well over a year no problems. During my pregnancy my immune system "rejected" the rod and literally healed it out of my body! In other words the hole started to shrink with the rod in it until there was a tiny sheer strip of skin that just one day slowly evaporated and my rod fell out. I was told my body rejected it. So I wonder did my immune system reject the baby too or did the fact that something was wrong with my baby cause a surge in immune system? Aarrgh!


----------



## lauraemily17

It's late at night here so the Dr's are closed now unfortunately & don't think it's high enough to warrant a trip to hospital. 

How far along were you when you miscarried? I did a lot of research on auto immune conditions and pregnancy & there's a lot of info to suggest it's linked to
miscarriages, especially early ones as mine were. I have psoriasis, an auto immune condition so was sure it was that that caused the miscarriages. The odd thing though with me is that when the recurrent miscarriage clinic ran tests on my immune system it came back normal, even the Dr was surprised! Anyhow he suggested 1low dose aspirin a day for my immune system & I continued to use progesterone cream & I doubled the amount of folic acid I was taking as I'd read it can help. 2 weeks later I'm pregnant with Beanie!! So to me they definately worked!!

I really believe a lot of miscarriages can be caused by immune probs, unfortuneatly it's hard to get testing for it here in the Uk, I was very very lucky.


----------



## mzswizz

When i had a m/c my doctor said that my body rejected the pregnancy because either there was too many or not enough chromosomes. So my body knew what was going on and terminated the pregnancy.


----------



## Steph32

Laura- As long as the fever doesn't get higher I would try not to worry about it! Over 101 or 102 is where it can get dangerous to baby so you'd want to take a tylenol (or whatever you have as a fever-reducer) to bring it down. But a mild fever is ok, and your body is just doing what it can to fight the illness. It shouldn't harm baby at this stage.


----------



## Steph32

Sorry I don't know Celsius temps


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> Sorry I don't know Celsius temps

Steph- here is the site I use in "emergencies" to convert to fahrehnheit/celcius, etc

https://www.wbuf.noaa.gov/tempfc.htm

I had to use this one night when both my girls got ginormous fevers and my thermometer when on the fritz and switched to celcius! :)


----------



## Steph32

Yeah, I know I can always figure it out on a converter but I don't know off hand and never really needed to... even when I lived in London I never got used to it.


----------



## SLCMommy

Hey Everyone 

Thought I would drop in for a hello. Emotionally, each day is its own. Some days emotionally I am fine, others I feel much more sad. Physically, I don't feel that bad really. I'm just waiting for my OB/GYN appointment for the Feb 16th to see if pathology has came up with anything than and what my healing progress has came too.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Ashley- it takes time to heal emotionally. It has been 2 + months for me and the adness is still there but not so bad as I have come to grips with everything. My dh and I just talked about it today and he told me that one thing we can take assurance from is the knowledge that none of this would have happened without a reason. My baby obviously was not consitutionally sound, e.g., chromosomal abnormality. Knowing that doesn't make it hurt less but it does give me the emotional right to look forward now and focus ahead. I know there is never a "best" when itc omes to losing a baby but I do know that the worst does fade some. I am excited for your future with your dh and your children and possible future babies! You are so young and have years ahead of you !! :thumbup:


----------



## lauraemily17

Went to the Drs this morning. Thankfully my fever had completely gone and my temp was down to 36.7. I've got swallon glands but other than that all was fine, he just advised me to get plenty of rest, drink lots of fluid and take paracetamol overy 4 hours. He thinks its just a virus and should better in around 3 days. Looks like it's another weekend on the sofe for me!!

Ashley - It's good to hear from you and to hear you are psyically recovering. the emotional side will get easier over time, just try and go with it, let it out when you feel low. Hopefully when you get the pathology report it will give you some answers and help with the healing process. :hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-Nice to hear from you. Emotionally..it will take time. You just take it a day at a time. They always said God will never put us in any obstacle too hard to overcome. God knows your heart and I believe things happen for a reason. You will get your babies, we all know it. This situation will just make you stronger. And like my parents and DH's mom use to say..you have to go through the storm to get to brighter days. So this storm emotionally...will pass over time and your brighter days will be you smiling and becoming stronger and eventually with an even bigger family :winkwink: Keep us updated on the pathology.

Laura-Thats good that your fever is gone. Well atleast you get to relax now. Wish i could do the same but got to drive all day today.


Steph & Coy-How are you ladies?

AFM, im cd23/5dpo today. Today is my doc appt. It's at 10:30 so i have a hour or so before its time for me to go. DH and I surprisingly dtd this morning before he went to work. The funny thing about it was that we were dtd and right when he "released his soldiers"...his alarm clock started ringing. So i was like right on time..that means we're baking a bun in the oven. And we both started laughing :rofl: Im feeling good and refreshed today which is what i need for today because im going to be driving around all day. Will update when i get back from the doc.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice-

Feeling great today! :) Not sure why bit I am okay with it lol! I am 6dpo and just waiting to test......


----------



## mzswizz

Im with you Coy. Im 5dpo so we are just 1dpo apart :happydance: But i think you will get your bfp before me :blush: Dont really have alot of hope seeing as the bleeding occurred while ov was happening.

AFM, Update: Okay i just gome home from being in Miami and hanging out with fam and friends. I talked to my ob/gyn and he said that bleeding for a long period of time is actually normal :shock: He says that they cant exactly pinpoint what caused it because many things such as stress, change of diet, change of exercise, change of eating habits, lack of something etc can cause it so pretty much alot could've caused it but thats something they cant figure out. He todl me that if i have bleeding like that for the next 3 months to come back to them and then they will see what's going on. Now he did look at my lab results and said everything is fine and normal and was pretty impressed with my results which made me very happy :blush: Also, i told him how long my cycles are and here is some new information....he told me that a 21-35 day cycle is considered normal :shock:!!!! Anything less, he wants me to contact him. Now thats something i just learned today and wanted to share with you ladies. He checked me internally and said everything was fine there. Also another tip.. for women who use opks and have long cycles..you ever wonder why you get positive and then negative then positive opks?...well my ob/gyn told me for women with long cycles..we need to go by the SECOND positive not the first because usually women with long cycles tend to test too early. But i think we all test in the correct timing..i go by the box date and tests so thats something else i learned. At the end he just smiled and said you are all set now go make babies :haha: So im normal yay :happydance:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice-

I am so happy for you! Now you know you are normal and can stop STRESSING about it lol! Go find something else to stress about :) You can stress for me just so that I can relax :rofl:

AFM- bought FRER today (finger drumming) just trying to decide when to use it. According to my chart my AF is due to arrive on the 9th. :shrug:


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-I will officially stop stressing and just let it happen :haha: And i think you should test around the 7th or so. Or you can just wait to see if AF is going to be late and test after.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice- thanks! Not sure if I can wait past the 7th but I'll try! :)


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-You're welcome. If anything...just test on the 7th :haha:


----------



## Steph32

Glad your appt went well Patrice, and that everything is NORMAL! I also think it's funny that you and Coy are 1 day apart in your cycles, you know how they say that tends to happen when women live together, but it happens on here too! I remember you had that with Emma. And I can't believe you guys are already 5 and 6dpo, almost testing time! Praying for 2 bfps!!

Laura- Glad you are feeling better and that the fever is down. Just a few more days until your scan!

Ashley- Good to hear from you, sounds like what you're feeling right now is to be expected-- some days are ok, some are difficult. I know that when I had my follow-up appt the emotional healing really started to progress, because I felt more closure (even though I didn't have answers, it just felt like I could move on after that was over). I felt like it was a fresh start for me, and came to a lot of realizations, even the "not knowing" part and not having answers was a learning lesson for me. It helped me to let go of that part of me that needed to be in control and to know everything! I'm confident though, that you'll get the answers you need, and even if you don't get them all, it will still be a step in healing for you.


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-Yes i am so glad that im NORMAL. Thank you God. Atleast now i dont have to stress thinking that SOMETHING has to be wrong because my cycles are like this or the bleeding is like that etc. Now i can just relax knowing that all i have to do is bd and a baby will come. Also atleast i know i ov around cd17-19 now. It has been pretty consistent for the past 3 months. So thats good. And about the cycles..I know. It's pretty weird how at first it was Emma and I with the matching cycles now its Coy and I. I tell you..my body just wants to have a buddy :haha: And yes I cant believe that im 6dpo today already :shock: Hopefully Coy and I can add 2 more bfps in here :winkwink: BTW, how are you today?

AFM, today i am cd24/6dpo. Time is really flying on by. DH and I are off work today so we are doing a little cleaning and then its down to Miami to visit the family we go. Today, i am having that bubbly cm again but this time its creamy mixed with ewcm :shrug: I have no clue whats up with that. Hmm maybe the ewcm part is the leftovers from yesterday morning's bd session and also from the internal check the doc did :shrug: Oh well time will tell whats going on with my body. Since we did dtd yesterday im now covered up until cd29 :happydance: So just in case the eggy decided to pop out afterwards....hopefully we caught the egg. Now AF should be here between Feb. 12th-15th. But seeing that i o'd around cd18..it should come on the 12th which is in 8 days :wacko: What a whacky cycle this has been. I bled for most of it and now if i didnt catch the egg...i got to deal with it for 7 days (hoping it goes back to normal and lasts that long). So we shall see. Having a good morning already. Oh and im thinking im going to make my hair color stand out more. As you all can see the color in my picture..it only really shows when im outside or bright lighting so im going to let my mom do the hair color this time so it can stand out even in the darkest place :haha: Wish me luck.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice-

Ooooo a hair day!:happydance:Those are fun...it's just me though, no mom or gal friends so I usually do my own hair. Last time I went super flaming red just for fun. Now I am thinking dark brunette. But I am going to wait as hair color is often detrimental to babies. If one _is_ in there:shrug: I'll wait a few months. However there are safe hair colors, just gotta read the box...What color are you going to do??

AFM 7dpo today. Wondering if I can use my frer yet? :shrug: Or would it be a waste? 

What's the earliest dpo any of you ladies sucessfully used a frer??


----------



## lauraemily17

Coy - FRERs hate me! The earliest I got a line was at 11dpo with this baby but it was very faint. I see others get lovely lines on them from like 9dpo! I always got my best lines with a cheap UK shop brand!

Patrice - Yay for everything being normal :D I want to see pics of your new hair colour! I want to go back to my natural hair colour which is veru dark brown, I have lots of copper and blond highlights in at now and have done for about 10 years! Was all set to change it then became pregnant and reluctant to now. Don't think I'm emotionally strong enough to take it if I don't like it! :dohh:

Steph - How are you and bubs? Have you bought anything or started on the nursery? My DH is in the spare bedroom now washing the walls down ready to start painting it tomorrow!

AFM - Still feel rubbish. Went out to the supermakret to get some fresh air but made me feel really poorly again. We've also got our first snow of this winter. Only a sprinkling when we left but by the time we got home only an hour later it was a couple of centimeters thick. Really hope it doesn't stay around long, England can't cope with snow and It's going to make getting to work on Monday a complete nightmare! I want to live in a hot country :growlmad:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura-

LOL at painting the walls! :happydance: My dh and I did that with our first...only to end up having her sleep in our room anyway. So the nursery became a storage facility :haha: Both our girls were in our room until a few months ago :dohh: FINALLY we "kicked" them into their own room and they love it!


----------



## Steph32

So weird, I had a dream last night about dyeing my hair. It was something I wanted to do after my m/c (I always wanted to change something after a m/c to start fresh) but I never did, and I still have the same mousy brown hair color that I've had for years. I've thought about using those organic hair dyes but in the past I haven't had much success doing it myself, it never turns out right. And right now, I have too many other things to do, spend money on, etc... We have to not only get one room ready, but 2... because we have to move Nicholas into a "big boy" room and use his current room for the baby. A lot of things need to be done, like cleaning carpets, painting, buying lots of furniture for both rooms, redecorating, organizing, etc... when I was pregnant with Nicholas we did not paint his room, I don't know if it was just laziness or what, but we barely did anything for his nursery, and it was very neutral and white. This time, we would like to make both rooms very cute and cozy.

I always had my first bold line on a FRER around 10 or 11dpo. When using the cheapos, I would get a faint line at 9 or 10 dpo first, and then I always liked confirming with the FRER cause as much as I like to "guess" and assume with the cheapos, getting that bold line is most satisfying!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> So weird, I had a dream last night about dyeing my hair. It was something I wanted to do after my m/c (I always wanted to change something after a m/c to start fresh) but I never did, and I still have the same mousy brown hair color that I've had for years. I've thought about using those organic hair dyes but in the past I haven't had much success doing it myself, it never turns out right. And right now, I have too many other things to do, spend money on, etc... We have to not only get one room ready, but 2... because we have to move Nicholas into a "big boy" room and use his current room for the baby. A lot of things need to be done, like cleaning carpets, painting, buying lots of furniture for both rooms, redecorating, organizing, etc... when I was pregnant with Nicholas we did not paint his room, I don't know if it was just laziness or what, but we barely did anything for his nursery, and it was very neutral and white. This time, we would like to make both rooms very cute and cozy.
> 
> I always had my first bold line on a FRER around 10 or 11dpo. When using the cheapos, I would get a faint line at 9 or 10 dpo first, and then I always liked confirming with the FRER cause as much as I like to "guess" and assume with the cheapos, getting that bold line is most satisfying!





I am always so eager to test but it's not going to do em any good if I test too early. So I should probably wait until the 7-9th or so. 

Sounds like you will have fun decorating! When we got prego with our second daughter we were all set to move our 4 year old into her own room but she started to feel really left out.:( You know--new baby and suddenly my life gets turned upside down! So we waited until we put them both in the same room. I think Teagen just felt more connected to her sister that way. :)


----------



## lauraemily17

Make that 2 inches of snow & it's still coming thick & fast!!!


----------



## lauraemily17

Just had my first pregnant nose bleed, other than heart burn & actually being sick I think I can now tick off all pregnant symptoms on the list so far!!

That's a lot you have to do Steph! Have you made a start yet? 

Coy - definately try & wait a few more days if you can! I was a poasa so know how hard it is but I think 11 dpo is best to use a frer & only use cheapy ones before that.


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> Just had my first pregnant nose bleed, other than heart burn & actually being sick I think I can now tick off all pregnant symptoms on the list so far!!
> 
> That's a lot you have to do Steph! Have you made a start yet?
> 
> Coy - definately try & wait a few more days if you can! I was a poasa so know how hard it is but I think 11 dpo is best to use a frer & only use cheapy ones before that.

:blush:Yeah, thanks for the advice:blush..._*WHERE*_ were you an hour ago LOL!! jk, I had to go poas and bfn naturally. Way too early. I think I shouldn't even buy it until the night before I am going to use it. :) I'm gonna try to wait until the 8th.....


----------



## Steph32

Grey Eyes said:


> lauraemily17 said:
> 
> 
> Just had my first pregnant nose bleed, other than heart burn & actually being sick I think I can now tick off all pregnant symptoms on the list so far!!
> 
> That's a lot you have to do Steph! Have you made a start yet?
> 
> Coy - definately try & wait a few more days if you can! I was a poasa so know how hard it is but I think 11 dpo is best to use a frer & only use cheapy ones before that.
> 
> :blush:Yeah, thanks for the advice:blush..._*WHERE*_ were you an hour ago LOL!! jk, I had to go poas and bfn naturally. Way too early. I think I shouldn't even buy it until the night before I am going to use it. :) I'm gonna try to wait until the 8th.....Click to expand...

Don't feel bad, I used to poas at 6 dpo... wishful thinking!


----------



## lauraemily17

:rofl: I've so been there. I started buying tests & taking them in secret from DH, must have spent a fortune over the 13 months it took to conceive beanie. It's not liked a stopped after getting a positive either, I continued to take them to be sure!! 

My scans on the 8th so we can wait together :D


----------



## Steph32

Laura- Nope, haven't gotten to anything yet!! We are waiting until we get some $$ to start the big projects, because we definitely have a lot of big things to do. I mean, just buying furniture alone is so expensive. We need a new bed for Nicholas, all new furniture for him, a new crib because our old one was recalled, and we even need a new bed for us since we are long overdue, and want to get a king size this time!! Even though our master bedroom will barely be able to fit it. All of our bedrooms are so small, so fitting 2 kids in one room is not really going to work. Not big enough for a crib and big boy bed. If we ever have 3 kids, we'd definitely have to move.


----------



## lauraemily17

I know what you mean about expense. We've gone for a cotbed in the hope of getting longer usage out of it. We also need a new bed of our own but are going to make do with a new mattress I think. We only have a 2 bed house so we'll have to move before we have our second. Easier said than done though in our housing market. Think we'll have to rent ours out then rent a bigger one to live in.


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> :rofl: I've so been there. I started buying tests & taking them in secret from DH, must have spent a fortune over the 13 months it took to conceive beanie. It's not liked a stopped after getting a positive either, I continued to take them to be sure!!
> 
> My scans on the 8th so we can wait together :D

That's funny, I did the same thing--I would keep testing to make sure I was stil pregnant.:) What dpo did you check and confirm bfp with this pregnancy?


----------



## lauraemily17

This cycle was a little different as it was our first properly TTC 3 months after our second mc. With the second I got a faint positive at 10dpo & kept testing nearly everyday but the lines never got any darker which caused all sorts of anxiety & the pregnancy ended after just a week. With this one I wanted to wait until I would hopefully have a dark line so not worry as much. In the end though I took my first test in the evening at 11dpo after having implantation bleeding that day & I was going out for my best friends 30th the next day so although I was certain I was pregnant I needed to confirm it. It was also one of the few tests I took with DH with me. Well we got a beautiful line. We sat & watched it develope in front of us! Over the next week & a half I took another 3 tests I think with the last being a digi @ 4+6 which gave me 3+ weeks on conception, something I hadn't had with the previous 2 pregnancies so i stopped taking any more.


----------



## lauraemily17

In fact it was actually another 5 tests thinking about it!


----------



## SpudsMama

I can't remember how many tests I took (a _lot_!), but I remember using the first FRER on a whim at 9dpo. Once I got my 3+ on the digi on Xmas Day I stopped testing. I'd always used the internet cheapies, but that was one of the only cycles I never bothered with them so I can't comment on how early I got lines using them.

Sorry I haven't been on here very often lately, but I'm trying to keep up - key word being _trying_ :rofl: This thread is moving so fast! I can't believe it's been over a year since I started it :shock:


----------



## mzswizz

wow you ladies move fast on here i had to catch up on nursery changes to kids changing into their big kids rooms and hair dyes :haha: But i am up to date now. For my hair color, im thinking of having like an auburn or sun kissed blonde which is the color i have in the picture btu i will have my mom do it because for some reason..the color doesnt stand out like in the picture :shrug: It looks dark brown so im going to make it lighter. 

How are you ladies today?

AFM, i am cd25/7dpo today. DH and i dtd last night and this morning. I have to work today 10:30am-6pm. Hopefully time flies by today. I cant believe i am 7dpo already. I dont think im going to do any early testing this time around. So we shall see what happens. Nothing really new to report yet.


----------



## lauraemily17

Busy busy busy day!! 

We have s house we rent out & the tenant has recently moved out, we want to put up the rent but the agency said the whole house needed re painting to do that which they could arrange for about £700!!!!!! There is no way we would pay that so we decided to paint it ourselves (we hate decorating usually!!) in about 3 hours, DH, my Mum & Sis & me managed to completely paint the master bedroom, paint the walls in the spare room, still need to gloss bits, painted half the living room, painted 3 doors & all the woodwork on the landing & stairs! I ache all over though now! DH is going to do the rest over the next couple of days & I never want to see another roller again!! 

3 sleeps until we see Beanie again!


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> This cycle was a little different as it was our first properly TTC 3 months after our second mc. With the second I got a faint positive at 10dpo & kept testing nearly everyday but the lines never got any darker which caused all sorts of anxiety & the pregnancy ended after just a week. With this one I wanted to wait until I would hopefully have a dark line so not worry as much. In the end though I took my first test in the evening at 11dpo after having implantation bleeding that day & I was going out for my best friends 30th the next day so although I was certain I was pregnant I needed to confirm it. It was also one of the few tests I took with DH with me. Well we got a beautiful line. We sat & watched it develope in front of us! Over the next week & a half I took another 3 tests I think with the last being a digi @ 4+6 which gave me 3+ weeks on conception, something I hadn't had with the previous 2 pregnancies so i stopped taking any more.

Ah, so this makes me wonder if lower levels of hcg cause the test line to get lighter? I wondered about this as with my mc I tested often just to re-confirm it to myself, and I didnotice the lines getting lighter...I didn't know what to make of it at the time. 

AFM- 8dpo today. I did go out and purchase a 3/Pack of pregnancy tests: Accu-Clear, whatever that is! :) I have also noticed that when purchasing tests it doesn't matter if I get cheap or expensive: they all proclaim to do the same thing right down to statistical early testing results So I am not going to spend $20 on any more FRER's when I can get 3 of the same thing for $7 lol!:wacko: Anyway, trying to be patient and wait to test for at least another 4 days or so. It's so hard to wait! :wacko:. My temp was 98.1 this am but I was freezing so it could have been of a bit :shrug: I am also very emotional:haha:lately my poor dh :( He puts up with me :hugs:


So your next scan is Tuesday? Can't wait let us know!!!


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-At walmart where I am..you can get 3 FRERs for $7 :haha: Got to love walmart.

AFM, im cd26/8dpo today. My morning started off good because DH made sure he let me know he was very attracted to me by staring me down and saying, "you can get some before i go to work" :rofl: Then he said i look like a milf :rofl: Im like babes we have to have a baby first and he said..that's in progress :rofl: Only my DH i tell you. Then after that my morning started going downhill. My car stalledo n me twice..i missed the class for my job and now im waiting for dh to get off work early so we can take my car to the shop to get it fixed :wacko: Not a good morning as you can tell. But hopefully it gets better. I have to call my job and let them know what's going on and see what happens from there. Most likely im going to have to make up for today and work for 4 hours which i dont mind. 8dpo already and really dont have the urge to poas. So i think thats a good sign. I guess we shall see how this cycle plays out. Hmm wonder how an opk would like right about now....oh no poas syndrome is coming :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

ok so i caved in already and did an opk 15 mins ago :blush:

opk @ 3 mins...


opk @ 10 mins...


Now does anyone notice that ummmmm my opk is positive :shock: I suppose to be 8dpo so this threw me for a loop.


----------



## SpudsMama

:dohh: Patrice, your cycles never cease to amaze me :rofl: 

It could be one of three things (that have sprung to my mind anyway):

- Surge in hormones halfway through the two week wait that have shown a positive... a bit like when I used to get a dip in temp right around this time?
- You're ovulating later than you thought, it'd make sense after all that bleeding or,
- You're pregnant and that myth of using OPK's as EPT's is true in your case! 

:shrug:


----------



## lauraemily17

No myth, I tested that theory and it works however better when HCG is higher. 

If I had to bet it would be late ovulation due to the extra bleeding.


----------



## mzswizz

Emma-Happy 11 weeks!!!!

Laura-Thanks for the info.

AFM, i was thinking possible late ov but the thing thats confusing is i get the opks getting lighter which meant ov occurred already and also high lh levels while i was bleeding which my primary doctor said means im due to ov soon and that was around cd7 where they saw it was pretty high and then now i get a bold positive so i was like what huh. Maybe i should've tested every day. AF is due between 12-15th so we shall see what happens.


----------



## lauraemily17

I'm still hoping you'll get your bfp this month but if not it may be an idea to take more tests next month to see what happens? Just make sure you BD lots each time you get a positive?! Not something I'd usually suggest but might be worth a try? 

My baby is having a disco in my tummy today! I have never felt him so much & it's been while I've been at work! Think he may have had another growth spurt, just in time for the scan on Wednesday. DH is desperate to feel it but it's not quite strong enough yet, I have too much cushioning over my tummy!!


----------



## SpudsMama

Aww Laura :cloud9: I watched a few 11 week scans on youtube earlier and the babies were all bouncing about. I love to imagine Spud doing that in my belly, I just can't feel him yet... still a bit of a wait for that one me thinks :nope: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Laura-So you think you are having a boy? Lovely to hear you feel baby :blush: And i think im most likely out this cycle even though we have dtd while the bleeding was happening..i think its a slim to none chance this cycle. For next cycle..we are just going to dtd most likely every day :rofl: Thats usually dh plan especially with him saying im going to get rpegnant soon. I think thats his 2012 goal :haha:

Emma-Cant believe you are almost in 2nd tri already. Where has the time gone?


----------



## lauraemily17

We decided on he unless we know otherwise, we didn't want to use it!! I'm so hoping he doesn't have his legs crossed or his cord between his legs on Wednesday! 

Emma - you may be surprised. Most books & websites say not to expect it until 20 weeks for your first but I was about 16 weeks but others are as early as 14, Steph was and I recently found out my mate was. You're really slim so will prob find the same thing. I also think it's to do with being in tune with your body & noticing something different.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies, lots to catch up on! After reading all of your posts sounds like everyone is doing awesome! :thumbup:

Patrice- def looks like a positive to me...After I ovulated I had another 6 days of strong positive lines :shrug: so I am clueless as to ahy. But I have been trying to balance between opk's and bbt'ing. According to my temp I o'd on the 28th as after that my temps went up and stayed up even with the other positive opk's. So I am wondering if we both didn't just have a super strong surge of lh this cycle :shrug: I finally gave up and just stuck to temping. :) Nuts to WalMart! LOL! You know I never thought about it but I could probably order cheaper online than buying here locally....crazy here a small bottle of lotion will cost us anywhere between $6-$9.00 where you can buy online for $2.50! :growlmad:
Laura- it's so fun when baby starts to move around! I used to put headphones to my tummy and let baby hear music...I know she could hear something because she'd get reallllyy still! :haha:

Emma- not to worry, it takes a while to be able to feelt he baby. If this is your first it may take a bit longer for you to recognize it. He/she is probably having a party in there! :)

Steph- where are you? How are you feeling today? Just a few words of encouragement: you are not fat, you're beautiful! You're probably starting to hate all of your pants by now, just buy _stretchy_ jeans...jeans are awesome, they're the "chocolate" of the clothing world! :haha: Can't wait to see bump pics!

Ashley- hope you are starting to feel better and better...it takes a few weeks then you start to feel better. Have you talked to your doc about fertility? You are so young and the body has an awesome way of healing, you'll be fine before you know it! :thumbup: Keep us posted on how you are doing! :hugs:

AFM- dpo9 today. Temp is still up at 98.1 this am...I have to give some room for mistake though as my little ornery girl wakes me up at odd hours...I hope she outgrows this phase soon :wacko: Can't wait to test (drumming my fingers) trying to decide how soon. Should I test tomorrow or isthat too early?


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-Its funny how we are going through the same thing...Hmm maybe we both will get bfps :thumbup: I know i have been eating down the house today and having lots to drink so of course i been back and forth to the bathroom. Now i got a cramp on my right side. Not in the ovary but right above it. Must be AF gearing up to come maybe.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice-
I have had strange cramping sensations too, but nothing sharp...just in that general area :shrug: Bfp would be _awesome_! I am trying not to get too excited but that's really difficult for me to do :blush: Are you going to hcg test or just wait it out?


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-Yes same here. Nothing sharp just mild cramping which went away now. Im not trying to get too excited neither because im thinking im out. And im going to wait it out a bit before testing. I have one internet cheapie left so trying to make it count.


----------



## Steph32

Wow, doesn't take being away for too long before this thread blows up again! Haha. Nicholas has been sick with a cold the last couple days, waking up at night coughing and he stayed home from school today. I woke up with a sore throat today so trying to do everything I can so it doesn't develop into a full blown cold. My immune system has been weak in the past and before getting pregnant I had just gotten myself to a point where I was pretty healthy and had taken a lot of things to "reset" my immune system. Back in '08 I got a really bad stomach virus, lasted a week and ended up in the hospital... ever since then I was getting sick at least once a month with something, and it took me a while to build up my immunity again. So, through this pregnancy I've just been cautious about catching anything, knowing that my immune system is more suppressed. Once I get a cough, it gets bad (I had pneumonia once, and all my colds tend to settle in the same spot in the lung).

Emma- I can't believe you are almost in the 2nd tri! And you had your scan, how exciting! How's the MS? Other symptoms? Are you starting to feel better?

Patrice- I def think you already ovulated, I just think your getting positive opk's is just a misread or your body just having a tendency to go up and down with your lh levels. The lh does vary a lot during the cycle, women tend to think it just goes up once during ovulation and then back down again but that's not really the case. That's why they say to just go with the first positive you see in your cycle and then stop with the opk's when you're already in your LP. Of course, you could be pregnant, that's not a myth that opk's are positive when hcg is in your system, although like Laura said, it happens more so when your hcg is higher.

Coy- Not really feeling "fat" per se but just CONSTIPATED. (tmi) Like, it's really bad. Been trying to drink lots of water, more fiber, oatmeal, fruit, etc... not really working so well. This is the worst it's been so far during this pregnancy.

Laura- Less than 2 days! You referring to baby as "he" really has me believing that "he" is a boy. Hopefully you'll get a good potty shot (those are the best) so you can get a 100% either way. After my gender scan, I really was researching different pics of boy/girl parts to convince me that what I was seeing really was a penis and not the umbilical cord or something. Even though the technician said def a boy, and it was clear on the photo, because of my intuition I still had my doubts! Apparently it CAN happen, but usually in those cases the technician is inexperienced or they don't get a good shot and assume one way or another.


----------



## SpudsMama

Steph32 said:


> Emma- I can't believe you are almost in the 2nd tri! And you had your scan, how exciting! How's the MS? Other symptoms? Are you starting to feel better?

I had my scan? I must've missed that :rofl: I said I'd been watching them on youtube if that's what you read? :haha: 

MS isn't too bad now, no vomit for a couple of days :happydance: I still feel a bit icky as soon as I wake up, and last thing before I go to sleep, as in right now :dohh: The one thing I hate though, is the bitter taste in my mouth after every meal, every snack, every drink :growlmad:


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-Hopefully you and Nicholas get better :hugs: And I am going to leave the opks alone and we shall see what happens but I know i have ovulated. 

AFM, this cramp came back. It comes and goes when it feels like it. Also im very tired and even dh noticed it while he was on the phone with me. I guess its going to be another early night for me. Good thing im off tomorrow. Praying this is a bfp if not then hopefully i will get a bfp before you ladies deliver :haha:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph-
Lol- _potty shot_, I love that! :haha: 
Constipation can be really concerning, I know I had it with one of my pregnancies...I called my doc and he reccommended some product and said it was safe- so I looked it up online aand it was deemd "unknown" if safe for pregnant women! So always check it out...I ended up buying fiber one cereal and prunes/prune juice. That did the trick. Citrus juice is supposed to be good to, :shrug:

I know I always felt fat when prego, lol...I am usually so active and love to work out with weights, kick boxing, etc, when I get prego and can't move like I used to I get down some :( lol! I am glad to hear you aren't! Tough, that catching a cold. Did your doc prescribe anything like mucinex or robitussin?


----------



## Steph32

TTC Sept 2010 said:


> Steph32 said:
> 
> 
> Emma- I can't believe you are almost in the 2nd tri! And you had your scan, how exciting! How's the MS? Other symptoms? Are you starting to feel better?
> 
> I had my scan? I must've missed that :rofl: I said I'd been watching them on youtube if that's what you read? :haha:
> 
> MS isn't too bad now, no vomit for a couple of days :happydance: I still feel a bit icky as soon as I wake up, and last thing before I go to sleep, as in right now :dohh: The one thing I hate though, is the bitter taste in my mouth after every meal, every snack, every drink :growlmad:Click to expand...

I must've misread a post or something! I thought you said you saw the baby wriggling around, but maybe you were talking about the youtube videos. But then I also thought in the UK you get your scans at 10 weeks? Or is it 12 weeks? Glad MS is better, I know for me even when the "true" sickness went away, I still had the gagging and the "icky" feeling for a while.


----------



## Steph32

Grey Eyes said:


> Steph-
> Lol- _potty shot_, I love that! :haha:
> Constipation can be really concerning, I know I had it with one of my pregnancies...I called my doc and he reccommended some product and said it was safe- so I looked it up online aand it was deemd "unknown" if safe for pregnant women! So always check it out...I ended up buying fiber one cereal and prunes/prune juice. That did the trick. Citrus juice is supposed to be good to, :shrug:
> 
> I know I always felt fat when prego, lol...I am usually so active and love to work out with weights, kick boxing, etc, when I get prego and can't move like I used to I get down some :( lol! I am glad to hear you aren't! Tough, that catching a cold. Did your doc prescribe anything like mucinex or robitussin?

Yeah I need to try the prune juice, even though it's a bit harsh and gives me cramps. But I need to go. I think maybe dried prunes might be better.

Not taking any "medication" right now, because that just suppresses it anyway, so just trying to take some gentle supplements to boost the immune system. Little extra Vitamin C, Honey, Elderberry, Astragalus, and healthy foods & veggies. Luckily it hasn't gone full blown yet!


----------



## Steph32

Here's a belly shot I took today!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph-

Can you eat honey while your pregnant? Not sure why but I thought I read somewhere not to :shrug:

AFM- getting strange feelings lately...can't wait to test for real, I am thinking best to wait until the 9th. AF would be due to arrive the 8th wonder if I could test earlier than that? I can't remember but did you tell me what dpo you checked and found your bfp? When did you? Did you notice anyother symptoms?


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> Here's a belly shot I took today!
> 
> View attachment 336420

Omy gosh girl EAT SOME FOOOD LOL! Even in horizontal stripes you look so skinny! :) _Awesome_ bump btw! I am totally jealous Steph!:happydance:Gorgeous pic :hugs:


----------



## Steph32

Grey Eyes said:


> Steph32 said:
> 
> 
> Here's a belly shot I took today!
> 
> View attachment 336420
> 
> 
> Omy gosh girl EAT SOME FOOOD LOL! Even in horizontal stripes you look so skinny! :) _Awesome_ bump btw! I am totally jealous Steph!:happydance:Gorgeous pic :hugs:Click to expand...

I told you I was skinny! But I am eating ALL THE TIME. No joke. I am actually way bigger than I was with the first pregnancy at 20 weeks. I barely even had a bump yet.


----------



## Steph32

Honey is fine, as long as it's not raw and unpasteurized. Anything raw I think is off limits during pregnancy (well except for fruits and veggies lol). And maybe you remember something about it because you're not supposed to give honey to infants under 1 year of age.


----------



## Steph32

By the way, I have a pet peeve (if that's the correct term for it) with people who tell me I'm too skinny. No offense, and don't want to make you feel uncomfortable. But I've had strangers (STRANGERS!!) come up to me and tell me I need to eat. People have probably thought I was anorexic. People don't realize how rude they are being. I don't mind people that know me making an occasional comment, in a nice way, but it is no business for strangers. I'm like, uhhh, I probably eat way more than you! I LOVE food. I think people don't realize that we do get offended and it's just the same thing as someone coming up to you and saying you are fat.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Sorry Steph, I wasn't trying to be rude...I was paying you a compliment! You look gorgeous! I was always skinny too, in fact my midwife was always on me to gain weght but it was dificult. I'll be more careful in future! (please don't call me _fat_ lol!) :)

Just as an aside, I used to have the same problem. My parents, friends, everyone used to accuse me (in a very nasty "your psycho" kind way) of being anorexic.. My mom actually told me "I don't know why you want to be _thin_ you'll never be _thin_" :haha: Then , to top it off she'd say "why thin anyway, you're not pretty enough to model" :rofl: That woman... In truth I never worried too much about my weight, I just want to fit in my favorite jeans forever ( :( they are getting holes in them now :cry:) and I love to get muscular. 

You look perfect! :)


----------



## Steph32

Haha OMG when I read my post again it sounded like I was calling YOU fat!! No way! I meant "you" as in a hypothetical person! Like if anyone came up to someone and called them fat it's the same feeling as someone who is insecure about being skinny and calling them too skinny. No I know you're not fat LOLOL.... I know you've said before you were underweight so I knew you would understand where I was coming from.


----------



## SLCMommy

I was laying in bed with DH and we were goofing around - looking up song lyrics on our phones and laughing. I started singing a song to him (Okay, "Fergalicious"... lol). He rolled over and goes "I'm going to bed, goodnight!"... We had been goofing around for a good half hour, so I only took him semi-seriously. I continued to sing the song to him, and in the middle of the song he sat up, and PUNCHED our bedroom wall and said "SHUT THE F UP! I AM TRYING TO GO TO BED!". I immediately stopped and I must have looked shocked and terrified. He has never exploded this bad before. I just looked at him, rolled over, turned out my lamp on my side (his was already off) and started to cry. He laid there for a minute and then started rubbing my arm saying "Ashley, I'm sorry. I shouldn't of done that, I didn't mean to scare you, I'm just crabby because I've been tried" etc etc, blah blah and promised over & over to never do that again.

*Sigh* I've been in crazy relationships before and seriously, they always start with something little like that. I'm not happy with him for that and in fact, I'm actually disappointed in such behavior. He didn't put a hole in the wall - but yeah.

I'm still figuring out how to deal with it. Or if I should let it go? :/


----------



## Steph32

I think more so, when people occasionally still say it to me now, even the slightest thing triggers something in me, because of what I experienced when I was younger. I don't feel insecure about my body anymore... I mean, my DH loves me for whatever body type I am, so it's not like I'm trying to impress anyone... but yeah, it just triggers that something in me, those old voices or something from the past coming back, all the teasing in school, etc... I just hate judgments, even intentionally nice ones, I think it's because I don't really judge people based on their looks or weight or whatever the case so it's always kind of a shock to me when someone makes a comment, it just catches me off guard I guess...?


----------



## Steph32

Ashley- Sorry we must have posted at the same time. Do you think he's maybe still emotionally dealing with the m/c so his temper is a bit short? I mean, that, combined with being tired can trigger men to act out as such. I know my DH HATES when I keep him up late at night with my conversations, silly talk and analyzations, and although he is usually polite he just stops listening to me or falls asleep. Men handle things in different ways, I know my brother used to punch walls when his temper got the best of him, but he's never acted out his anger on people or in a violent way. He's actually a very warm and funny guy. I think men just need to act out thee emotions like that sometimes. I'm glad though, that he did recognize it and tell you he's sorry. I think he'll be more aware not to let it happen again, especially seeing how upset you got.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Ashley-

I know I am at a huge distance here but I think I can understand what's going on just from my own experience. You were both having a relaxed happy time and I think your dh maybe felt guilty about it. I know when recovering from my mc I actually felt guilty when I started to feel better...because if I feel better then I'm not mourning anymore, right? That was my logic. Maybe talk to your dh and let him know it's okay to move forward- in fact its necessary to move forward :hugs: The fact that he felt bad and apologized is a good sign- I don't think he was really angry with _you_...men handle these situations differently than we women do. I know in times of stress my dh and I are so close and bond so well...but after things settle down and we have room to think again we usually have a huge explosion and then it's over, no harm done. You both have a lot of "steam" to blow off, or frustrations to express. :hugs:


----------



## Steph32

Grey Eyes said:


> Ashley-
> 
> I know I am at a huge distance here but I think I can understand what's going on just from my own experience. You were both having a relaxed happy time and I think your dh maybe felt guilty about it. I know when recovering from my mc I actually felt guilty when I started to feel better...because if I feel better then I'm not mourning anymore, right? That was my logic. Maybe talk to your dh and let him know it's okay to move forward- in fact its necessary to move forward :hugs: The fact that he felt bad and apologized is a good sign- I don't think he was really angry with _you_...men handle these situations differently than we women do. I know in times of stress my dh and I are so close and bond so well...but after things settle down and we have room to think again we usually have a huge explosion and then it's over, no harm done. You both have a lot of "steam" to blow off, or frustrations to express. :hugs:

Really good point...


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> I think more so, when people occasionally still say it to me now, even the slightest thing triggers something in me, because of what I experienced when I was younger. I don't feel insecure about my body anymore... I mean, my DH loves me for whatever body type I am, so it's not like I'm trying to impress anyone... but yeah, it just triggers that something in me, those old voices or something from the past coming back, all the teasing in school, etc... I just hate judgments, even intentionally nice ones, I think it's because I don't really judge people based on their looks or weight or whatever the case so it's always kind of a shock to me when someone makes a comment, it just catches me off guard I guess...?


I understand where you're coming from...my parents used to monitor my plate for crying out loud LOL! :rofl: My little girls tease me about my "big butt" lol (its not), my two year old pats her chair and says "sit with me Mama- your butt's not _too_ big" :) They make me laugh. I used to get sensative too until my dh taught me _I am what I am _. I gotta say though that when I get pregnant my butt and thighs just do thier own thing no matter what I do :shrug: lol! My dh always smiles and says "you're a willow" :haha:


----------



## Steph32

Haha... I like when Nicholas tells me "Mommy, you're getting sooo big!" Just because I never hear that, it's always the opposite!


----------



## Steph32

Not to harp on the weight issue, but one time, at one of our yearly garage sales, there was this lady browsing and she seemed very humble and quiet as she was picking up some things she had wanted to buy from us... and as she was asking me questions about the items and we were talking prices, etc, out of nowhere she grabbed my arm stared me up and down, and looked at me straight in the eyes and said, "You need to eat, you are all bones." Like, not in a joking way, in a serious way. It really took me off-guard just because I was in "garage sale mode" and calculating things in my head and it came out of nowhere. I just ignored the comment and carried on, after all I didn't know her, but just thought it was rude and very annoying.


----------



## Steph32

Grey Eyes said:


> Steph-
> 
> Can you eat honey while your pregnant? Not sure why but I thought I read somewhere not to :shrug:
> 
> AFM- getting strange feelings lately...can't wait to test for real, I am thinking best to wait until the 9th. AF would be due to arrive the 8th wonder if I could test earlier than that? I can't remember but did you tell me what dpo you checked and found your bfp? When did you? Did you notice anyother symptoms?

Sorry, with all the fat/skinny talk :rofl: I realized I forgot to answer your questions. I did post about this yesterday I think, but I always got my bfp's around 10 or 11 dpo with both the internet cheapies and FRER, although I started testing ridiculously early. The only symptoms I would feel is a generalized crampiness, so it was possibly implantation cramps.


----------



## SpudsMama

I think, when it comes to the weight issue, it's all about how you feel most comfortable. When I was younger, in high school, I was stick thin and my family used to harp on about it constantly. Anyway, once I started working from home last year I found myself eating a lot more, out of boredom really, and put on some weight. Not a lot, maybe a few pounds? And all of a sudden I had family members telling me I needed to lose weight, I was getting too big :dohh: I've never been over 10 stones (140lbs) so I was nowhere near "fat" or "chubby". I weigh 9 stones 5 pounds (131lbs) now and I feel happy with it. Sod what other people think :thumbup: Although, I'm about to get a whole lot bigger!! :happydance: 

Oh, and we usually get our first scan here at 12 weeks, unless you go private. I won't be getting mine then though because with everything that's been going on at home, I haven't had a chance to arrange an appt with my new midwife. We've spoken on the phone once or twice but I really need to actually see her so she can book me in at the hospital... xx


----------



## SpudsMama

Ashley - I'd tend to agree with the other girls, and assume he's still dealing with your loss, emotionally. Either that or he's just being a typical bloke when he's tired :roll: :haha: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-I agree with the ladies. Men tend to handle situations differently than we do. He probably is just going through the emotions of being tired and the m/c. I know my dh tries not to show his temper around me because before we got married..i seen the worst side of him when his older brother disrespected their mom and he went ballistic. He threw a tool box and punched the window out etc and he seen how scared i was and he promised i wouldnt see that side of him again. He even said he would get a punching bag so whenever he is stressed he can take it out on the punching bag. So maybe it would help if your DH talks it out and find a way to shift his anger towards good. 

Steph-Love your bump!!! It's sooo cute!

RE: the weight comments...i am also skinny. Well im the smallest one in the family. Everyone is all chubby in my family. So when everyone sees me they say im skinny or im all bones etc. I always got that. But now, my family says I have gained weight and it looks good on me :shock: What in the world does that mean?! So i didnt look good before?! But i just ignore the comments now.

Coy-I was thinking about testing on the 9th too seeing that i will be 11dpo. But we shall see.

Emma-Cant wait for your scan whenever its booked :haha:

AFM, well its gettong close to AF due date now. Im cd27/9dpo today. This morning i had a sharp pain in my left ovary side. So im thinking my body is gearing up for AF. DH and I didnt dtd last night but its okay because we dtd Sunday morning so we covered our bases all the way up to cd30 so we should be okay :thumbup: Since we have missed 2 days of dtd...DH is saying we need to have more sex :haha: We shall see about that. But so far this morning..I woke up to morning bloat. So right now my shorts are unbuttoned and unzipped :haha: Let's see how today plays out. DH and I have to get my car fixed today because i go back to work on Friday and if its not fixed by then...then i dont know how im going to get to work :dohh: So DH better get the ball rolling because i dont know how long they will have the car for. Other than that...i have no updates.


----------



## lauraemily17

It's been another busy few days on here!! 

Ashley - I understand your fear having been in a volatile relationship before, from my experience though it was always alcohol fueled. I really think this was more of an explosion of emotion at the loss rather than you. Men are so different to us ladies in the way we handle things. I think just talk it through with him & see if he will open up more. 

Steph - gorgeous bump :D can I tell you all in s nice way you are beautifully thin, ignore all the mean comments, they're just jealous! I was looking back at some pics when I was 21 & more like you ladies & just wish I could get to that shape again after Beanies born but it will never happen for me. Smoking seriously messed up my metabolism & since quitting the weight piled on. Dam the rebellious teenager that I was!! Hope you & Nicholas feel better soon. I'm still not filly over my cold but am managing to function normally again!

Emma - do you want the NT tests? If so you have a really small window to get your scan arranged as it needs to be done before 13+6 weeks. 

Coy/Patrice - I say test tomorrow!!! :D 

Sorry if I've missed stuff, lots to read & remember!

Afm - 15 hours until we see Beanie!! :happydance:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura- Yay! You get some of your first baby pics soon! :) You know whats amazing is they look in the womb just like they'll upon birth...my twolittle girls had identicle profiles in utero, it's so cute!

Patrice- fx'd for bfp soon! As much as you to dtd it's bound to sneak up and surprise you one day! I am always amazed at how much we try and then we're actually surprised when it happens :dohh:

Emma- bump pics soon??!!!!

Steph- feeling baby move around more? That's always so awesome! :)

AFM- 10 dpo today...let's see, any symptoms? Not sure. :shrug: I get hungry at odd hours, I got up at 1:00 a.m. and ate half a tub of cottage cheese (I haven't wanted that in ages), my nose is constantly stuffy, no nausea but I do gag on my tooth brush and for no reason at all, stopped wanting the foods I have been eating regularly and started wanting fresh fruits all the time, exhausted and yawning all day nomatter how much sleep I get. :shrug: We'll see:)

Also...just thinking, if I do get a bfp when should I tell dh? _I am petrified of another mc _but I keep telling myself after my first mc I had a successfull pregnancy right after, so :shrug:. I want dh to be the first to know but dread giving him any more stress, but he's my second half so can't leave him out, I would feel as though I were shorting myself. 

Also, if I do get a bfp should I keep the same doctor here in town? He's very gentle- I didn't like his advice when I mc'd in November but seeing now that I was actually mc'ing I understand his view. He's a doctor not a miracle worker...and the next doctor is 120 miles away and I've never met before. 

:shrug: I am lost. :)


----------



## lauraemily17

Definately tell DH straight away. You'll need each others support from the outset, we found the first few weeks really hard & were almost waiting for it to all go wrong. Re the Dr that is a long way to travel. If you know people who have seen him & recommend him it may be worth the change & traveling but if not personally id be worried that the new one may end up worse & regret leaving the old one!! 

That is some good symptoms you've got there! :thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

Laura-I was thinking about testing tomorrow before i read your post :haha: Cant wait for beanie pics and update!!

Coy-I would tell DH immediately. Like my dh we went through the m/c together so that rollercoaster of emotions that you are going to feel..you are going to need a solid rock to help push you through it. :thumbup: And your symptoms sound good. When i read about the fresh fruit..i immediately grabbed a bag of grapes. I have been eating all day :shrug:

AFM, even though i said i will not use another opk...i ended up caving in anyways :blush: 

My results:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura- thanks! 

Patrice- thanks also, great advice ladies. :thumbup: Yeah, about the fruit, I ate a huge fruit salad then went and bought grapes and have been eating them. :shrug: I don't usually in the winter. 

Thaks ladies, you made me feel better! :) :hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-You are welcome that's what we're here for :hugs: And yes i am thinking about making me a nice salad right now with a side of grapes. I dont know whats gotten into me and I just ate like around 2 or so and im hungry all over again like i havent eaten in hours. This better be a bfp or im goingto be huge before the next tww :haha:

AFM, i know i said i wasnt going to take anymore opks but i did. And the opk from today makes me want to do a hpt tomorrow :haha: I will be 10dpo but im a little nervous. We shall see. Hopefully fmu will show something.


----------



## SpudsMama

I'm booked in to see the new midwife on Friday! :happydance: Hopefully she'll be able to sort out my scan for sometime within the next couple of weeks. As you pointed out Laura, if I want the NT scan it needs to be done soon. I don't know how realistic it is that she gets me in that quickly though :shrug: 

Coy - I've been posting "bump" pics every two weeks, starting from the day I got my :bfp: I've always posted them in my journal before, but when I take the next one tomorrow I'll put it up in here too :thumbup: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Emma-Yay for your midwife appt. Cant wait for your scan :thumbup:


----------



## lauraemily17

If she's as efficient as mine was it'll be within a couple of days! I had my booking in appointment on the Monday & scan on the Wednesday! Think my consultant may have helped though! Once they know you want it think they should prioritize you. 

Do you watch Being Human Emma? Just watched the first episode of the new series & sobbed!! I get tearful very easily now!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

O My Gosh ladies! A :bfp:!! Please tell me I am not imagining it! This is a FRER with afternoon urine sample.

https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o611/greyeyes3/Feb72012005.jpg


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-Yay that is definately a bfp omg congrats!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Steph32

Yup yup yup!!!!! BFP clear as day! Congrats, time to celebrate!!!! I knew you were prego when I just read your symptoms :happydance:


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, i tested tonight and i dont know why :dohh: I know its a bfn

My results:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120207_190949.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 2









img_20120207_190949-inverted.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice- are those opk's?? If they are hcg it might be early to use that form. when I tested on an internet cheapie hcg it showed negative.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> Yup yup yup!!!!! BFP clear as day! Congrats, time to celebrate!!!! I knew you were prego when I just read your symptoms :happydance:

LOL, now I am scared! I told dh and he is super happy about it:happydance:but worried also. We decided that it's best to let our doc know asap so he can watch my blood levels of everything...and just pray for and expect the best! With my first mc I got prego with our oldest little girl right away and everthing was perfect. So fx'd!:happydance: I'm gonna test again with fmu! I am so excited I can hardly breath, I hope this one works out perfect...

Patrice- as often as you and dh dtd you'll be prego before you know it! Mc's are common, in fact I heard somewhere that every woman has at least one just maybe doesn't know it. So now you know everything is perfect you'll get your bfp any time now. You're still in it this month- are you going to test?


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-No it wasnt an opk it was hcg test. And i know its still early because im only 9dpo so now im going to wait it out. But congrats and cant wait for your updates.


----------



## Grey Eyes

mzswizz said:


> Coy-No it wasnt an opk it was hcg test. And i know its still early because im only 9dpo so now im going to wait it out. But congrats and cant wait for your updates.

Yes, I was 9dpo yesterday and got a bfn...I did see another line on your here though- does it have to be equal to or darker than? At any rate it seems to be indicating you have hcg in your body at some level! Can't wait til you test again!


----------



## Grey Eyes

mzswizz said:


> AFM, i tested tonight and i dont know why :dohh: I know its a bfn
> 
> My results:

I'm seeing two lines....whats the directions on these hpt's??


----------



## mzswizz

for the hpt (blue strip)...the left side suppose to be the test line and the line that you see on the right is the control line. And if its 2 lines it means positive and 1 line means negative. I thought a saw a line when i stared hard but i just think i have line eye and are seeing things. I will wait it out thought because i know 9dpo is very early. Also, I am cramping up again so i dont know whats going on. This is the first time im really experiencing on and off cramping throughout the whole day in my whole lower abdomen on both sides :shrug:


----------



## mzswizz

here's a closer look...i dont see anything now but once again..when i start to stare, line eye gets in control.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120207_190959.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 6









IMG_20120207_190959 inverted.jpg
File size: 50.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Steph32

Coy- I know it's scary, but it's important for you and your DH to be in this together... and there's no reason not to think positive, every pregnancy is a fresh start and your past m/c's have nothing to do with this pregnancy. It's hard not to let the fears from the past creep in but put yourself in the mindset you were in with your first pregnancy :)

Patrice- Yeah looks like it's too early to tell. I know from past experience of testing early (and you do too) that it's easy to squint or hold it under the light and see something. You will most likely trick your mind into seeing something whether you are pregnant or not. And evaps are so terrible and deceiving! Do you have anymore strips left or do you need to get more? If you have enough, test again tomorrow and 11 dpo.


----------



## Grey Eyes

mzswizz said:


> for the hpt (blue strip)...the left side suppose to be the test line and the line that you see on the right is the control line. And if its 2 lines it means positive and 1 line means negative. I thought a saw a line when i stared hard but i just think i have line eye and are seeing things. I will wait it out thought because i know 9dpo is very early. Also, I am cramping up again so i dont know whats going on. This is the first time im really experiencing on and off cramping throughout the whole day in my whole lower abdomen on both sides :shrug:

Patrice- That's a positive then! Because I can clearly see two distinct lines! The line on the left is somewhat fainter but it is there- even on the negative i mage pic that you posted! Take another look- definately a positive to me! Two plain lines.


----------



## Grey Eyes

mzswizz said:


> here's a closer look...i dont see anything now but once again..when i start to stare, line eye gets in control.

TWO LINES here Patrice! Test in the morning with FMU!!!


----------



## Steph32

Really?? I wish I could zoom the pics in more, I can only click on it and it makes it bigger but not big enough to tell. Honestly they look a lot like any hcg test I've done early on, and sometimes you can get a line but that's just the dye/imprint of the test line that tends to come up in the light or after waiting a while. I've gotten tons of those. I still think it's too early to tell, and don't want to get your hopes up. Not that you're not pregnant, just that it's too early for a line to show.


----------



## Steph32

Are you still using my test strips that I gave you Patrice? I've gone through probably hundreds of those... definite poas addict...lol


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> Really?? I wish I could zoom the pics in more, I can only click on it and it makes it bigger but not big enough to tell. Honestly they look a lot like any hcg test I've done early on, and sometimes you can get a line but that's just the dye/imprint of the test line that tends to come up in the light or after waiting a while. I've gotten tons of those. I still think it's too early to tell, and don't want to get your hopes up. Not that you're not pregnant, just that it's too early for a line to show.

True, I don't want to raise false hopes but I used a strip just like that this afternoon before my FRER and it came up dead white with just the one line:shrug: I am hoping!:hugs::hugs:Can't wait for you to test again Patrice. Either way you have a huge bfp in your future soon I know it!:hugs:
One reason I thought positive for sure is because this was not fmu but rather diluted afternoon urine...:shrug:. Worth a second try if you have the strips!


----------



## Steph32

Yes there is always the possibility, and I'm not saying you're not pregnant Patrice, but I think what we are seeing (if anyone is seeing a "line") is not an hcg line and probably an evap. But I honestly don't see a line at all. I'd have to have it in my hands and squint and do all that fun stuff for about 15 minutes to get line eye :rofl: I still have hope though that it is early and you will get that BFP in a few days!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> Yes there is always the possibility, and I'm not saying you're not pregnant Patrice, but I think what we are seeing (if anyone is seeing a "line") is not an hcg line and probably an evap. But I honestly don't see a line at all. I'd have to have it in my hands and squint and do all that fun stuff for about 15 minutes to get line eye :rofl: I still have hope though that it is early and you will get that BFP in a few days!

Wonder what the hay I am looking at! You'd know these test strips better than I Steph- they look like the same ones I have but :shrug: I could be wrong...:dohh:


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks ladies. I will wait it out and see what happens. Will test around 11dpo.

Steph-That was the last ic from the ones you gave me :blush: I get paid on friday so i will be buying tests :haha:

Coy-Really? Im just like steph. I dont see anything unless i stare. :haha:

Oh and i forgot to tell you ladies..i took the pic @ the 5 min mark :dohh:


----------



## Steph32

I forget, is it 5 min or 10 min on those strips? I always forget because the waiting time is different for opk's.

Congrats again Coy!! I see your due date would be 10/19! Exactly 4 months from me :)


----------



## lauraemily17

Congrats Coy!! I'm not in the slightest but surprised, your symptoms were too good not to be a bfp!!

Patrice - try with fmu only on the cheapy ones, I got some sort of evap almost everytime I used them early, they aren't as sensitive as you would think. Invest in a couple of frers. There's still time to get a bfp this month. 

1 & half hours til our scan!!


----------



## SpudsMama

OMG Laura, I bet you're having your scan right now! Or you've just come out? I have no idea how long they last :blush: 

Congratulations Coy! 

Patrice - I'd definitely get a couple of FRER's when you get paid, they were the best tests I used anyway :thumbup: xx


----------



## lauraemily17

Well ladies we are pretty much none the wiser gender wise but beanie was prefect!! 

Everything looked normal, he measures a little under average so we're getting a growth scan at 28 weeks but he's not worryingly small. 

It was amazing to see how much he has grown! :cloud9: we even saw him in 3d!! I'll pic some pics up once I get home. 

We still think he's a boy but he was not at all accommodating so no potty shot but my Dr also thinks boy from what he could see. I'm sure I saw the sac but couldn't see willy! There weren't the 3 lines though that indicate girl. Think I'm going to allow myself a couple of blue purchases!!


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-You know what thats a good question :rofl: I think its 5 mins though. I took the pics at the 5 mins mark just in case. And i will be investing in frers when i get paid.

Laura-Ooh little beanie wants to keep the gender a surprise :haha: Cant wait for your pics yay :happydance:

Emma-Yes i will definately invest in some frers when i get paid. I should be around 12dpo by then and will most likely test on 13dpo since dh goes to work and i dont :haha:

AFM, well im cd28/10dpo and this morning started off great. DH and I dtd after we had our little conversation this morning and i feel great and so does dh. DH has to work today so im home by myself. Last night, I made a wonderful meal. I made salmon with white rice, dinner rolls, ceasar salad and fudge brownies for dessert yummy. Also, the cramping has come back and left again this morning. I was thinking that maybe it was gas but nope not that because i feel empty :blush: So got to just be patient and see what happens around AF due date. I have found my pregnancy journal in my room from the 1st pregnancy (m/c) and I was fatigue and cramping which I am experiencing now so maybe thats a good sign. Only time will tell.


----------



## SpudsMama

I wondered why you'd not shared the sex on FB, I thought you were just being mean and teasing everyone :blush: :haha: I still think :blue: If he looked like a boy before, and again at this one with no signs of little girl parts then I'd definitely allow myself a blue babygrow or two :winkwink: At least if you're having another scan at 28 weeks, you'll be able to look again then too, just to triple-check :haha: 

I wonder if we'll have a thread full of boys? First Steph, now you Laura, Coy already has two girls so I'm assuming would love to experience team blue? I think I remember Patrice say that her and her DH would love a boy first? AFM, I still can't make up my mind. When I refer to Spud, it's always "he", "him", "his" etc etc. But when I imagine myself after the birth, I'm holding a girl? Only another 9 weeks or so before I can find out... :wacko: xx


----------



## mzswizz

It would be great if this thread was team blue :haha: And yes DH and I always say "he" "him" when referring to when we have kids. I would like either gender but more so a boy just because i want to use the boy name :cloud9:


----------



## Steph32

Congrats Laura! I so wish you were able to get a good potty shot to confirm, but for now we'll have to assume boy! Just don't do any big shopping trips or nursery decorations yet, and save any receipts of boy stuff you do buy. While it's true that if you DID see a sack, and definitely no 3 lines, then it's pretty safe to say it's a boy (especially at 19 weeks), but I've also heard so many stories of gender being wrong without getting that good potty shot, so you never know. 

Would be interesting if we were all having boys, wouldn't it? Emma, intuition did me no good this time, I also saw myself holding a girl and EVERYTHING with a girl and I was so blatantly wrong, so teaches me a lesson not to expect or imagine either way. I would always try to tell myself or stop myself from imagining things a certain way, but for some reason I just couldn't break that feeling!

Patrice (and everyone)- FRER's are definitely the best for confirming, but doesn't mean I would say that the cheapies are useless. They were always the first for me to get a positive, even though they weren't as dark and obvious as FRER's, the line would be clearly there when I tested on the first positive day. But, I know you're out of the IC's now so if and when you have the $ to get some FRERs I would just do that. I would always feel bad though, spending $15-20 on one box that would literally be gone in a day or two, for POAS addicts it's not the wisest decision! :haha:

AFM I'm up early over here because my sore throat is getting so bad. Hope it doesn't turn into a cough for me.


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-I will be buying those. At first I was kind of unsure because alot of women started complaining that FRER gives nasty evaps that come up within time limit. But i think it doesnt hurt and also i go to walmart and get 3 frers for $7. My secret...get the frer box that says 2 tests with 1 free included so therefore you get 3 tests for $7 instead of buying the ones that say 3 in a box :rofl: 

AFM, i have been pretty crampy so far this morning. And i have to go pee every 1 hour literally. Last time i went it was 8:30 then the next time i went was 9:30 and i didnt even drink anything. Also, i havent been feeling so crampy before. Usually it comes and goes twice and i would feel it in my ovaries and it will only be there for a day. But this time its just my lower abdomen not ovaries, comes and goes all day and has been this way for a couple days now. also i just ate 2 cupcakes and like 3 star crunches :blush: Got to get a bowl of cereal so atleast i can say i had SOMETHING healthy :haha:


----------



## Steph32

I guess I wasn't shopping in the right places. I would get the 2 with 1 free, but they were always about $17! I guess the IC's always worked for me to just satisfy the urge to POAS and then whenever I would get that first hint of a positive on a IC I would confirm with a FRER right after or with fmu.


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-Maybe its at a higher price because you're in california :shrug: But darn it i should've waited to test with the ic. I just had the urge to poas so i used it. Oh well they say every disappointment is for a reason so now i have no choice but to wait. Ohhhh but wait i have a $20 bill in my wallet hmmmmm decisions decisions....:rofl: Im going to wait til payday though because knowing me i would buy 2 boxes and use them all within 3 days :rofl:


----------



## Steph32

Yeah, use that $20 wisely :haha: I hated it when I was out of everything, I would buy so many IC's cause they are so cheap in bulk and then just because they were there I would use them too freely until I had nothing left. Then last minute I would be forced to buy a box of FRER's. Gosh I spent so much money on tests alone. But yeah, I understand that once you buy it, if it's in your house, they're gonna get used, there is just no stopping that urge :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

Yes i know. So thats why i am holding out because if it was up to me i would've bought a box and there would be pics of my results the next time i had to pee :rofl: That poas urge is deadly :rofl:


----------



## SLCMommy

I think DH did it because of our baby. He broke down bawling yesterday when we were deciding on urns.

Pathology report came in. As far as baby goes, baby was a boy and the nurse said he tested "perfect" for everything - the pathologist said even though he doesn't know 100% (because he couldn't do more advanced testing) he reported that he believes there was something wrong in the function of the placenta.

In one way... this gave me peace. My baby boy was healthy and okay, and probably died peacefully... but at the same time...I'm angry and confused that I would create a malfunctioning placenta and let my perfectly healthy son die :cry:

In cases like this, do you think it's normal to be angry with your body? I mean, I know.. I couldn't of helped it one way or another... but I'm still angry at this situation. He was totally healthy! 

Although, I did get a little smile from it... the gender chart and my "mommy instincts" were totally wrong with the babe being a girl.... baby had a penis for sure! 

We bought his urn which will be his final resting home! We are having it engraved with his name, "Liam Maxwell A-surname" (sorry, but people can look up these posts via google and I don't want to put my last name up)

Attached below is a picture of Liam's urn that we bought.

https://4.bp.blogspot.com/_7-VbHGufXxY/TOlHwnKeDdI/AAAAAAAAACk/K5O_LhsqPL0/s1600/joe_baby_angel_lg.jpg


----------



## SLCMommy

Coy - Congratulations!!


----------



## SpudsMama

It's beautiful Ashley :hugs: 

I would say that it's normal to feel angry with your body, but nothing you could've done would've changed things, as you said... xx


----------



## SLCMommy

Emma - Thanks hun! I can't believe you are already 11 weeks! That is AMAZING! Time FLEW! I think the last time I checked you were 9 weeks, and I thought "Gee, I hope her morning sickness is better!". How has it been?


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-The urn is beautiful and i think it is normal. I would be upset also but at the same time atleast you have a peace of mind that there was nothing wrong with baby and he was healthy. Our bodies do have ways of doing things and of course we dont have control of our body. Everything happens for a reason and luckily if something was wrong it happens now than later because i think it would hurt more if you had a stillbirth or was further along and then it happened. Trust me when i say you and your family will get through this and you will have another baby or babies.


----------



## lauraemily17

Beautiful urn Ashley. I think it's totally normal to hate your body right now but try not to hang on to it though, I felt like that when we thought our mcs were caused by my immune system, my body may have actually been attacking the baby as if it was cancer!! Remember that although it's let you down once you already have 3 beautiful children so it's got it right before & theres no reason it won't do next time.


----------



## SpudsMama

SLCMommy said:


> Emma - Thanks hun! I can't believe you are already 11 weeks! That is AMAZING! Time FLEW! I think the last time I checked you were 9 weeks, and I thought "Gee, I hope her morning sickness is better!". How has it been?

I know, first tri seems to have gone by so quickly when I think that I'm nearly at the end of it. I've had a lot of distractions though. MS isn't too bad now, thank God!! I still feel a little icky first thing in the morning and last thing at night, but I'm not chucking up anymore :thumbup: xx


----------



## Grey Eyes

Ashley-

Everything that you are feeling is normal. I was angry and confused as to why it would happen at all. I think what helped me heal the most os that dh and I demanded positivity from each other: in other words we mourned but looked anxiously forward. That was the only way I could handle the grief of it all.

You urn is beautiful and such a beautiful name! When is your next check-up if you are having one?
:hugs:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice-

When is AF due? You are about a day behind me in ovulation so I am thinking it would have been today right? How long are your cycles? Mine, luckily, are 28-29 days, phew! lol, prevents me having to think!:dohh: 

Your symptoms sound just like mine, I had mild crampy feelings in lower tummy too, not exactly like af as it was ovarian at all...:shrug: I even have my toes crossed for you! I have one FRER left I wish we had Star Trek technology so that I could just beam it to you! :rofl: I told dh yesterday and he was so happy. He stated "when you test again in a few weeks we will know for sure". Huh? Few weeks? I woke him up to show him my second positive this morning. He just laid there and blinked at me. :rofl:


----------



## Grey Eyes

This is a pic of yesterdays and this mornings. I tested this am with fmu...it _looks_ darker to me :shrug: Top is yesterday, bottom is today.

https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o611/greyeyes3/Feb82012prego002.jpg


----------



## lauraemily17

My favourite pics so far!! :D
 



Attached Files:







Beanie1 08.02.12 - 19w1day.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 6









Beanie2 08.02.12 19w1day.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 3









Beanie3 08.02.12 19w1day.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 3









Beanie4 08.02.12 19w1day.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mzswizz

Coy- Wow love your bfp and its very dark now :happydance: AF is due on the 12th for me. Hoping this is it for me. My body is going haywire at the moment. I have peed 6 times in 7 hours :nope: And yes i wish we had the atr trek technology too :haha: I am waiting until friday to go buy the frers and test with fmu. If they come up positive...then i will suggest dh and i go buy cb digis and then test with those so he can see the words pregnant. For my dh..lines dont mean nothing..he wants to see words :haha: Really hopign this isnt AF playing a wicked trick on me. And i've noticed that I only get the cramps when i dont eat. The cramps have subsided and unfortunately im hungry again even though i just ate like 2 hours ago. Usually i can hold out for alot of hours but lately...food has been my first love :rofl:

Laura-Love the pics and yes i am thinking boy too!!!


----------



## lauraemily17

We must have posted at the same time Coy! That is an amazing positive!! I never got anything like that on a FRER!! Really good sign for a sticky baby!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura,
OMG those are gorgeous pics! What beautiful little bone structure! Your baby has an awesome little chin and those lips! Gorgeous for_ sure_! I love these photo's!!:hugs:

Thanks for the reassurance, this is the first time I have really used FRER's so not sure what to expect. :)


----------



## mzswizz

Laura-Im thinking boy for you. I dont know just a feeling but you know when it comes to it...us women tend to be wrong in gender predicting :rofl:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice-
I have been intermittently hungry and grossed out by food. I can't eat egg yolks yuk- I can scramble the whites and put tobasco on them that always seems good...fruit is good, even butter on toast is gross right now. No nausea yet though is that normal? I am thinking probably in a couple weeks? And yep, I have been peeing ever hour or so too :shrug: and get up twice at night. So in about 3-4 days are yu going to test with frer??:happydance:

AFM- dh and I would love to have a baby boy this time around but will be madly in love with little girl too! :)

rying to decide when to call my doctor. Dh wanted to wait a few weeks until I mentioned the possiblity we may need progesteroone supplements then he agreed right away is better...not sure though. Anyone have experience with progesterone supplements? I am not positive why the last mc, I thought maybe progesterone deficiency but no way to tell. :shrug:


----------



## lauraemily17

Thanks for the compliments. I really am a very proud Mummy already. I can't express how it made our day when our Dr hit a button and Beanie turned into 3D!! We had no idea the machine he was using could do that! To see his little face and imagine that he will look pretty similar to that when he is born was just so special!!

I use progesterone cream. Completely self medicated, get it on line. My Dr knows I use it and was happy for me to continue if I thought it would help but he wouldn't prescribe it. 

I actually think the progesterone cream not only helped keep Beanie strong but also helped us get pregnant, took us 8 months for the first but got pregnant the first full month using progesterone cream and we caught first month for the next 2 as well! I am threfore a huge fan and highly recommend it!!


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-Yes i will be testing on friday with frer. I should be around 12dpo then. And right now i can eat every and anything. But im getting tired of cupcakes and star crunches because i have been eating them all day. Thinking about making a salad right now. And yes i think you should call your doc asap because if you think its a progesterone problem then you will need the proper treatment for your pregnancy.


----------



## lauraemily17

Ummmmmm cupcakes!!!

DH has just corrected me, the pics are 4D apparently, not 3D, no idea what the difference is though!!


----------



## mzswizz

3d is when it comes out at you. As if you can touch it and interact with it and 4d is pretty much better detail of something like your u/s of baby.


----------



## Grey Eyes

mzswizz said:


> Coy-Yes i will be testing on friday with frer. I should be around 12dpo then. And right now i can eat every and anything. But im getting tired of cupcakes and star crunches because i have been eating them all day. Thinking about making a salad right now. And yes i think you should call your doc asap because if you think its a progesterone problem then you will need the proper treatment for your pregnancy.

Thanks! I will call my doctor then...when they open after lunch in abooouuuuttt 6 minutes :haha: 
Mmm cupcakes sound good! But I have powdered donuts, they work! :)


----------



## mzswizz

the cupcakes arent cutting it for me. So im going to have some alfredo pasta with vegetables.


----------



## SpudsMama

Laura - Loving the 4D pics (I've never known the difference between 3D and 4D either :blush:)! I love how he's got his hands in front of his face as if to say "No pictures! I'm not ready yet!" :rofl: xx


----------



## Grey Eyes

mzswizz said:


> the cupcakes arent cutting it for me. So im going to have some alfredo pasta with vegetables.

Mm...that sounds good too! Tonight I am cooking beef stirfry....I think you'll get your bfp Patrice, all you and I can talk about is FOOD :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-It took me 7 minutes to make the pasta and 2 mins to finish it all :rofl: Im really praying this means bfp.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Btw- My temps were at 98.1-98.2 durign this week and thismorning jumped to 98.6. Is that normal? :shrug:


----------



## mzswizz

Yes its normal for your temps to go up. Your body will get hotter. I know when i was pregnant...i was always hot and dh says when he touch me it feels like i have a fever. So its normal


----------



## Grey Eyes

K, ladies another question (sorry!). I can't remember from my other pegnancies but is it normal to have a very brief mildly painful "twinge" in the lower tummy area? Is this the body accomodating things? :shrug: trying not to freak out!! :dohh:!


----------



## Grey Eyes

AFM- I spoke with my doctor today and he is prescribing progesterone suppositories...have any of you used them before? Yikes! :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

its normal..its just body adjusting for pregnancy.


----------



## Steph32

Hi all, looks like I missed a lot today. I've just been so sick and took a nap today because I woke up so early. Laura, I love your pics, he's adorable! Our baby "boys" kind of look similar, with their arms above their head! I don't remember who asked about the 3D/4D question but typically they call the scan both 3D/4D and never was able to distinguish between the two in this situation either. We also got a split second 3D/4D but he couldn't see very much so the technician switched back over. We did a 3D/4D with Nicholas at 31 weeks and it was the perfect time to go, we saw so much of what he was going to look like and even all the expressions that he made! I will post a few so you guys can see.

Coy- My Dr. prescribed me progesterone suppositories just as a precaution in the beginning (because I was seeing a fertility specialist, that is kind of standard practice) but I just couldn't bring myself to do it so I asked for cream instead. I used progesterone cream (and so did Emma and Laura) throughout the first trimester. You might want to see about that, if that's possible for you, because the side effects are less systemic. Do you know if you have a problem with progesterone in the past, or is the dr just doing it as a precaution?

Ashley- As I let you know already, I'm sorry you didn't get more answers. I can understand how it could be frustrating to know that he was as healthy as he can be, and that he had to pass for whatever other reason. I was also thinking too, that it could have been a placenta issue. One other thing that came to mind was the fact that you had just gotten your IUD taken out and maybe your uterine lining wasn't helping with the attachment/function of the placenta when it came to that point, or maybe it attached too tightly, etc? My sister had a placenta that was attached too tightly into the wall of the uterus, and although she went full term, she almost died in childbirth from the hemmhoraging, and ended up having a hysterectomy. I thought that in the pathology report that they would have tested the placenta tissue, no?? Like even for infections, or things like that. Did they only test for chromosomal defects? Beautiful urn for Liam by the way :)

Sorry if I've missed anything else, Patrice, did you get anymore tests, will you be testing in the morning?


----------



## Steph32

Grey Eyes said:


> K, ladies another question (sorry!). I can't remember from my other pegnancies but is it normal to have a very brief mildly painful "twinge" in the lower tummy area? Is this the body accomodating things? :shrug: trying not to freak out!! :dohh:!

I got all sorts of weird pains early on... just cramping, pulling, sharp twinges... just chalked it all up to my body sorting things out now that it was pregnant. What you're feeling could be the corpus luteum doing it's job as it will now stay with you until your placenta forms.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Aha! I remember reading something about the corpus luteum. Thanks for the advice!:thumbup: Btw, my doctor only gave me two options, pills or suppository. I have heard that the pills are hugely ineffective so thought I was just stuck with the suppositories. I will ask him tomorrow about the cream. Which is more effective I wonder as that is my greatest concern. He is perscribing it just as a precaution I think. I asked him about it and he decided that given I did mc last time perhaps it's a good idea?:shrug: I am all for it as I want to do everything that I can.

What kind of systemac side effects? (another yikes)! :rofl:

I would love to see the early first pics of your Nicholas!!:hugs:


----------



## Steph32

Yeah, with the cream you will get a smaller dose... and because you are rubbing it on topically in one area the effects aren't as widespread. I would say though, that the doctor told me that the suppositories are definitely better than the pills as far as side effect go, so it shouldn't be too bad, but basically the side effects are like PMS on crack... headache, tired, hormonal, maybe nauseous... so if you will be dealing with morning sickness already it doesn't make it very pleasant. Also, when I tried to insert the suppositories at the doctor's office, it left me with a burning sensation. I just couldn't see myself doing it every day for the whole first tri. So, I just made the wisest decision for myself, and I trusted that I didn't have a huge progesterone issue (since my first m/c stuck, it was a missed m/c) but decided to get myself some of the cream as a precaution... just in case it _might_ be a small issue. :shrug: For your situation, you might feel more comfortable just doing all you can and trying out the supps. I probably wouldn't take the chance of m/c'ing again.


----------



## Steph32

Here are some of my favorite 3D/4D pics of Nicholas @ 31 weeks!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> Yeah, with the cream you will get a smaller dose... and because you are rubbing it on topically in one area the effects aren't as widespread. I would say though, that the doctor told me that the suppositories are definitely better than the pills as far as side effect go, so it shouldn't be too bad, but basically the side effects are like PMS on crack... headache, tired, hormonal, maybe nauseous... so if you will be dealing with morning sickness already it doesn't make it very pleasant. Also, when I tried to insert the suppositories at the doctor's office, it left me with a burning sensation. I just couldn't see myself doing it every day for the whole first tri. So, I just made the wisest decision for myself, and I trusted that I didn't have a huge progesterone issue (since my first m/c stuck, it was a missed m/c) but decided to get myself some of the cream as a precaution... just in case it _might_ be a small issue. :shrug: For your situation, you might feel more comfortable just doing all you can and trying out the supps. I probably wouldn't take the chance of m/c'ing again.

Steph- you always have such great advice! I have been researching progesterone treatments and talk about scary! Some women claim they initiate uterine cramping! :wacko: But the more I read I find out that the suppositories are usually natural progesterone which does not have as many side effects...so I am going to demand natural (non-synthetic) progesterone. Did you have any bleeding? I am scared it might cause me to mc again! I know that is probably unreasonable but :shrug:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> Here are some of my favorite 3D/4D pics of Nicholas @ 31 weeks!
> 
> View attachment 337442
> 
> 
> View attachment 337440
> 
> 
> View attachment 337441

OMG Steph so adorable!! What a cute little smile!! :hugs:


----------



## Steph32

Yes, if anything do the natural progesterone, they will be better in general for mimicking your body's own progesterone. I did not have any bleeding at all, even implantation bleeding, so that was good and kept me thinking positive. I also had really high hcg levels early on, which the doctor said was a very good sign of the pregnancy sticking. Will they test your hcg as well?


----------



## Steph32

Grey Eyes said:


> Steph- you always have such great advice!

Haha thanks. That's because I'm a research nazi! I look up everything... so you can imagine when I was ttc (and pregnant) how much info I've learned :rofl: Whenever I saw my doctor I would literally take up so much of her time just asking questions about everything. I just find it all so interesting anyway.


----------



## Grey Eyes

My doc actually said he didn't want to test my progesterone...and said nothing of my hcg. I wonder should I ask for those? I would love to monitor my levels. :shrug:


----------



## SLCMommy

Steph - I think you might be right about the placenta. The feeling is becoming less & less raw.

Coy - My "check up" is Feb 16th, but IDK...i'm thinking about not even going & just finding a new OB provider. 

AFM, so... I was told by the 'associate' on January 21st (the day I left the hospital) that I shouldn't have sex until I see my dr. 

oops! :x DH & I BD (but "pulled out" ) tonight. I figured it's been two weeks. Plus, because he hasn't gotten lucky for a REALLY long time (think, ya know...months..lol) he went really quick... LOL. 

Was that a big boo-boo? I am not bleeding, no pain, etc...


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-testing probably friday.

AFM, im cd29/11dpo. DH and I dtd yesterday morning, last night and this morning. So we have been pretty busy as you can tell :haha: No symptoms and im thinking AF is going to come on time or a little late but i have a feeling im out now. Last night, DH woke up having an allergies attack but now he feels better. He also spent all last night telling me that im burning up and he couldnt really touch me because he said that his hands hurt from all the heat :shrug: He asked was i sick i said no and he felt my head and said well your head is cold but your body is burning up. I didnt feel hot at all so i have no clue what was going on with that :shrug: Hoping its a good sign because my dh never tells me that. The last time he told me that...i was pregnant but thats just me being hopeful :blush: Just patiently waiting now. AF is due in 3 days.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Ashley- as far as dtd I think you are fine. I am of the thought that if you feel like it you must be fine to do it! My dh and I "cheated" on the time table too :shrug: :haha: Also, if you don't like this doc please go to a different one! My advice is to find a midwife...I don't know why but they are so much more understanding and I always went away feeling awesome whereas with my regular doctor I just kind of felt like I was getting shorted. The doc I am with now is pretty awesome (despite his brutally blunt manner at times) as his wife is a widewife and he has learned a lot of her practices and employs them. 

Patrice- did you check your temp to make sure you are not feverish?:shrug: Don't count yourself out yet :thumbup: but it's always a waiting game right? :growlmad:

AFM- K, my doctor perscribed progesterone suppositories and I stayed up half the night researching it :coffee: . From what I have found natural (not the synthetic) progesterone is safe to take during pregnancy...even thoough it says "do not take while pregnant" :shrug: I guess thousands of women do and it's fine. Also the suppository is the best delivery method :huh: Also my doc told me that one of his patients had 4 miscarriages in a row then when finding out she was prego he put her on this progesterone and she now has 3 healthy children. So (deep breath) I guess I better take it rather than risk another mc..I am thinking low levels of progesterone may have caused my last one :shrug:


----------



## lauraemily17

I think you're fine Ashley, I was told once the bleeding had stopped was ok. Think the risk is if the cervix is still open as you can get an infection. 

Patrice - are you going to test again?

Coy - glad you've got the progesterone cream. Something else you might want to think about is baby aspirin. I was told to take it after my miscarriages & I was also told to take it again today because of my family history of high blood pressure & pre - eclampsia. It appears to be good for lots of things. Good bloodflow to the womb is another thing. Might also be something for you to consider Ashley?

Steph - I've had constant constipation but the one thing I've found that helps is lots if walking, particularly in the cold!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> I think you're fine Ashley, I was told once the bleeding had stopped was ok. Think the risk is if the cervix is still open as you can get an infection.
> 
> Patrice - are you going to test again?
> 
> Coy - glad you've got the progesterone cream. Something else you might want to think about is baby aspirin. I was told to take it after my miscarriages & I was also told to take it again today because of my family history of high blood pressure & pre - eclampsia. It appears to be good for lots of things. Good bloodflow to the womb is another thing. Might also be something for you to consider Ashley?
> 
> Steph - I've had constant constipation but the one thing I've found that helps is lots if walking, particularly in the cold!!

Laura-
Actually I am not getting the creame I have to take the, um, suppositories :blush: Lucky me ! :haha: But I am willing to go through anything for a healthy pregnancy this time. :thumbup: My pharmacist is putting them together now. I have been a little worried about it but can't find anything detrimental in taking it so :shrug:


----------



## lauraemily17

Sorry, I meant suppositories!! In England you get suppositories if you have IVF, it'a not so much for a progesterone deficiency, just to give the pregancy the best chance so I think it's great that you're getting them. Just make sure you wear panty liners from what I have heard about them!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> Sorry, I meant suppositories!! In England you get suppositories if you have IVF, it'a not so much for a progesterone deficiency, just to give the pregancy the best chance so I think it's great that you're getting them. Just make sure you wear panty liners from what I have heard about them!!

:dohh: Thanks for the advice! :haha: They don't sound very fun but hey, what can a gal do? lol! Dh is sort of resistant, he seems to think that I am still a teenager bless him:hugs: But I am turning 36 in a couple months and from what I have studied women start to produce less and less progesterone by 35...I think men think that menopause just springs out at you like a cat from the bushes when you hit 50 or so but in reality it takes 10-15 years to creep up on a woman. So here I am thinking it's best that I take it also! :) Since he wasn't sure and then got me thinking I wasn't sure I ended up calling my doc so much about it that he scheduled to see me this afternoon:haha: I can't help it if I'm a pain it's my baby I am concerned about. :blush:


----------



## Steph32

Coy- Yeah, I could see how you'd want to get it as soon as possible, the early weeks are the most important time to get that extra progesterone if you need it!

Ashley- I agree with the ladies, I don't think dtd did you any harm, especially if you "felt" like dtd that's a good sign that you are physically healed, and you didn't bleed or have any pain so I wouldn't worry about it. They do always say to wait until after your follow up, and that is standard protocol just to avoid infection or anything... but I think 2 weeks is fine. Just don't overdo it!

Laura- Still having the constipation but not too bad right now as I've been eating a lot of fruit and veggies and drinking even more water now that I am sick with a cold.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Well, I went to see my doctor. He said that was a lot easier than playing phone tag with me :blush: O well, I got some great answers though! :thumbup: And I am not so worried about the progetserone now, he said that he had a lot of his pregnant patients take it and none of them miscarried (at least not because of the progesterone) and none of them spotted or had any bleeding. Sooo, then it was a battle getting the pharmacist to crank them out! :growlmad: He waited all day to work ont hem but I hammered him on the phone and said "I need them NOW!" so he stayed late and let me come in to pick them up after he had closed :blush: I wasn't letting him go home till I got my stuff! :haha:

I guess I use them at night? Anybody know how far to push those things in? (Sorry, tmi!) If not...I'll let you know in the morning :haha:


----------



## Steph32

Good work at being persistent! Sometimes you have to be with doctors. As far as how to use them, just place the suppository on the instertion device that should have came with them, and lay down and just try to push them in as far as you can go, but don't worry about it because as long as it's in there your body will absorb it... it might leak out a little bit but if you lay down for a bit after you'll allow your body to absorb it best. I'm sure you've tried it by now, and it probably came with all these instructions. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## SpudsMama

I've got my scan on the 20th Feb! :happydance: I'll be 13 weeks exactly :thumbup: xx


----------



## lauraemily17

Yay, that's so close!! Did you get to hear anything on the Doppler? 

Streph - forgot to add on my previous post, gorgeous pics of Nicholas!! I love how real they look, silly cos they obviously are real but it's a peak into their world before they're born, love it!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

TTC Sept 2010 said:


> I've got my scan on the 20th Feb! :happydance: I'll be 13 weeks exactly :thumbup: xx

10 more days! Yay!!:happydance:


----------



## Grey Eyes

AFM-

Hmm, let's see. Steph, thanks for the great advice!:thumbup: Only my stuff didn't come with any insertion device or instrcutions! :growlmad: So, let's see...I did use them at night because I mistakenly assumed that meant I would be able to just lay down and rest...Not so. My little 2 year old "cuddler" had other ideas! Finally after the 3-4 time going into her room I stood at the foot of her bed, put on my meanest face. and said a flat "No. I am sleeping in my bed". She just gave me a look, said "Ok" and fell asleep! Dang, I should have tried that the first time!:haha: Anyway, as for how far to push them in? To China, that's how far lol. Not bad, not uncomfortable and they melted almost before I could get it in there and they do tend to leak(sorry tmi :shrug:)

Feel fine today! My doctor told me that I am to see him again on the 5th of May and he wants to do a scan then too just to verify everything.


----------



## SpudsMama

lauraemily17 said:


> Yay, that's so close!! Did you get to hear anything on the Doppler?

Nope, I completely forgot to ask :dohh: I felt dead rough this morning, I was half out of it throughout most of the appt :sick: xx


----------



## lauraemily17

How many weeks will you be then Coy? Sounds like a long time to wait for a scan.


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> How many weeks will you be then Coy? Sounds like a long time to wait for a scan.

Sorry! I meant to type the 5th of _MARCH_ :haha: My brain....Anyway I should be about 7 weeks and a few days by then :shrug:


----------



## lauraemily17

Haha, gotta love baby brain!! Although it's starting to cause me nightmares at work, never mind, only 15 weeks til I'm out of there :D

7 weeks sounds much better!! How are you feeling? Any more symptoms?


----------



## Grey Eyes

15 weeks?! Gotta tough it out, huh? Being prego does affect memory tho, I know that fo rcertain. :blush: One day with my last pregnancy I drove all over town with my wallet ont he hood of my car! 

AFM- symptoms: Just the super stuffy nose always, yak at the thought of certain foods...I am tired all day long no matter what. :shrug: Waiting for nausea eventually :sick: :haha:


----------



## Steph32

Emma- Yay, that's coming up soon! Will that be your NT scan as well? Are you thinking of buying/renting a doppler so you can hear the heartbeat whenever you want?

Coy- Glad the supps worked out. Confused why it didn't come with any insertion device, isn't it hard to use your fingers to push it all the way (tmi)? And after a few seconds I figured you meant March, for your next appt! So is that when they will do the first ultrasound?

Laura- Thanks, I just loved having those pics. I actually made copies of one of them and framed them for a baby shower gift. And I brought his picture to the hospital with me while in labor for motivation! It was so nice to see a "real" baby before he was here.

Where is Patrice? Haven't seen her here recently. It's kind of funny though, when someone doesn't post for a few days we all start to worry, when in reality that's not too long at all. :haha:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice! Did you pick up any FRER's today?! I am excited for when you test. :happydance: I hope you get your bfp...If not this month I know you will soon, that eggy can't dodge forever!:gun:You've pulled out your big guns now that doc has given you an all clear! I can't wait! Fx'd for you :friends:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> Emma- Yay, that's coming up soon! Will that be your NT scan as well? Are you thinking of buying/renting a doppler so you can hear the heartbeat whenever you want?
> 
> Coy- Glad the supps worked out. Confused why it didn't come with any insertion device, isn't it hard to use your fingers to push it all the way (tmi)? And after a few seconds I figured you meant March, for your next appt! So is that when they will do the first ultrasound?
> 
> Laura- Thanks, I just loved having those pics. I actually made copies of one of them and framed them for a baby shower gift. And I brought his picture to the hospital with me while in labor for motivation! It was so nice to see a "real" baby before he was here.
> 
> Where is Patrice? Haven't seen her here recently. It's kind of funny though, when someone doesn't post for a few days we all start to worry, when in reality that's not too long at all. :haha:



lol yes it can be tough but I think I'd be afraid to use a device anyway...thought about making dh do it, and he _did_ offer, but...naahhh, I let him off the hook :rofl: Yep, they are going to do what my doctor called an "informal" ultrasound. In other words he just wants to see :haha: Me too, I thought everything was great at 8 weeks last time :( I am seriously looking forward to a healthy strong hb!:thumbup: BTW what is an NT scan? Is that a regular ultrasound?


----------



## Steph32

They offer the Nuchal Translucency u/s btw around 12-14 weeks as a screening test for Down's Syndrome, and it can also pick up markers for other problems like heart defects or neural tube defects. It is optional and they only just started offering it here in the US in the last few years (they didn't offer it to me when I was preg before). I declined the ultrasound portion of it, but I did go ahead with the normal first and 2nd tri blood work (AFP) and it all came out negative. Not to mention the 18 week scan came out great, so by then I wasn't concerned anymore.


----------



## Steph32

But for women over 35 I think that it is strongly recommended... that is, if you want to even know... many times the results can be false positive, so that can cause unnecessary worry. That's what I was mostly afraid of. The nuchal fold measurement on the u/s may come out high, but that doesn't automatically mean DS. And then in that case, they give you the option of an aminocentisis which carries it's own risks of m/c. So I guess for me, I just didn't even want to go there.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Ah, now I know what you are talking about! Yes, my doctor discussed that with us...I'm like you though, I pretty much wouldn't go there just because...it wouldn't make a difference either way you look at it, just something to maybe stress over. I am excited this time around and hoping for the greatest!:thumbup:
No Patrice as of yet today...:shrug:
She's keeping us all in suspense!:rofl:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Question ladies...Today I noticed that my temperature (daytime) is up at 99.2...is that normal for about 4 weeks prego or so? :shrug: I feel okay....I know temps stay elevated for a bit but is 99.2 extreme or is that okay?


----------



## Steph32

Patrice, we're dying to know if you've tested this morning!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

I know huh! Me too, where _is_ Patrice? :)


----------



## SpudsMama

Patrice was working so she'll probably be online again in the next few hours. I know she didn't test on Friday morning, but she said something about POAS today (Saturday)? I have no idea what time zones you lot are in :blush: 

Steph - Yeah, it'll be the NT scan. Having a baby with DS wouldn't change my outlook on the pregnancy, but if I were to decline the scan, then give birth and find out then, I'd regret not finding out sooner IYKWIM? 

I already have a doppler, I bought it when I was still really early on in the TTC days, but I've only just realised that it can only be used from 20-something weeks and even then people struggle with it :dohh: I'll have to try and find a better one, but not until after the scan.

I'm telling my parents today about Spud... wish me luck! I'll bloody need it with my Dad :rofl: xx


----------



## SLCMommy

FX & GL telling your father, Emma. lol :)


----------



## SpudsMama

SLCMommy said:


> FX & GL telling your father, Emma. lol :)

Thanks Ashley! :flower: xx


----------



## lauraemily17

Good luck Emma. :hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

I finally caught up to you ladies. Sorry i was working yesterday so when I got home..i hit the bed because i was exhausted. Thanks Emma for my update. I did test this morning but it was a bfn which i thought.

Here are the pics...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120211_091053.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 1









img_20120211_091053-inverted.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 1









IMG_20120211_091135.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 0









IMG_20120211_091226.jpg
File size: 10.6 KB
Views: 0









img_20120211_091226-inverted.jpg
File size: 10.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## SpudsMama

I've announced the news to my parents... scariest thing I've ever done! :haha: But it went great, they're both being really supportive, what more could a daughter ask for? :cloud9:


----------



## SpudsMama

I'm sorry about the :bfn: Patrice :hugs: On the plus side, your LP seems to be sorting itself out now :thumbup: xx


----------



## mzswizz

happy for you emma. atleast you got them out of the way so now everyone else will be a breeze :haha: And its okay. AF can come between tomorrow and the 15th so we shall see. I got to start back taking my vitamins again.


----------



## mzswizz

now i am also thinking what if the positive i got at 8dpo was actually my REAL positive? That would put me at 5dpo today actually and that would mean AF will be due on the 20th. Hmm my ob/gyn did tell me that since my cycles are long...i need to go with the 2nd positive and not the 1st positive because the 1st positive isnt my actual ov positive :dohh: Why didnt i think of that. And if thats true..dh and i covered our bases for that time frame and also it would make since why i didnt have a positive yet if i am pregnant :dohh: Why didnt i think about all this earlier. All the answers were right in my face :dohh:


----------



## lauraemily17

That's fab news Emma :D are they going to come to the scan?

Patrice - boo for the BFN, is there any sign of the witch yet? It may just be a little early. 

I have to tell you what my MIL has said recently but need laptop to write it properly & on my phone at the mo. Waiting for done updates to install then I'll fill you in, see if you're as gob smacked as me!! 

Did a bit of shopping as well today & Beanie has his first blue item!! 

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/a12964f9.jpg

Also found an adorable short sleeved & legged body suit. 

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/85394c08.jpg

I've been waiting for some lighter material & loose or short sleeved & legged clothes as I figured these would be better for s summer baby? Will still put socks & scratch mits on & a hat in the early days but would rather just add a blanket if he gets cold rather than layer him up & overheat him!! Do you think I'm thinking the right way clothes wise? I will have long ones for night when it's cooler.


----------



## lauraemily17

Attempt number 2 with the second pic!!

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/85394c08.jpg


----------



## mzswizz

I sooo love the outfits Laura!!! And will be waiting to see what your MIL said.

AFM, now i am also thinking what if the positive i got at 8dpo was actually my REAL positive? That would put me at 5dpo today actually and that would mean AF will be due on the 20th. Hmm my ob/gyn did tell me that since my cycles are long...i need to go with the 2nd positive and not the 1st positive because the 1st positive isnt my actual ov positive :dohh: Why didnt i think of that. And if thats true..dh and i covered our bases for that time frame and also it would make since why i didnt have a positive yet if i am pregnant :dohh: Why didnt i think about all this earlier. All the answers were right in my face :dohh:


----------



## SpudsMama

Laura, was the thing with your MIL that comment you had on your FB status this morning? I have to say, my mouth dropped when I read it! xx


----------



## Steph32

Laura- That mean old lady that stole your cake wasn't your MIL was it? :rofl: just kidding. Now I want to know what she could have said to you :/


----------



## Steph32

Patrice- I was thinking the same thing when I saw your BFN. Maybe it is too early? I mean, we are always unsure of when you ovulated exactly, so it's hard to know when to test. Hoping that you did ovulate on what you thought was 8dpo!


----------



## Steph32

Emma- What a relief for you to tell your parents! And to get a good reaction! So do all our family know now, do you have anyone else to tell?


----------



## SpudsMama

Steph32 said:


> Emma- What a relief for you to tell your parents! And to get a good reaction! So do all our family know now, do you have anyone else to tell?

I know! It's like my excitement has tripled now that my parents are happy about it :happydance: I just had a text from my Mom asking when I'll be able to find out the sex of the baby :roll: :haha: There are other people who still need to know, like my grandparents, but my Mom and Dad are going to tell them later on, thank God! I couldn't go through those nerves again! Then there are aunts, uncles, cousins etc etc... but I'm happy for them to find out through my Grandma, like they no doubt will later on tonight :roll: I just wanted the direct family to find out from me IYKWIM? 

Oh, and Steph - that status about the chocolate cake, read the comments :winkwink:


----------



## Steph32

Laura- Forgot to say that I love your baby clothes! Makes me jealous that I'm not going to be buying new clothes as I have everything in storage. That's not so much fun. But I might have to buy a few new things just to satisfy that craving. 

As far as the weather, I don't know exactly what UK summers are like, how hot does it get? What I would do (even though my baby was born in the winter, what I would do this time...) is get a lot of short sleeve onesies and then maybe a few long sleepers (I don't know what you call them). At night time, and when they are sleeping, since you'll be wrapping them up it's easier to put on the layers than to take them off. They will be pretty warm already if they are swaddled up tightly. Come to think of it, I even did that with Nicholas even though he was born in November. I hardly got any warm clothes for him for just wearing at home.


----------



## Steph32

Ohhhhhh.... ok.... I think I saw what you're talking about. I saw that comment and thought it was a bit rude, didn't know it was your MIL... is that what it is Laura?


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-Yes i am thinking its too early. Im putting it as im 4dpo today. Because now that i think about it. 9dpo opk was lighter than 8dpo opk which meant 8dpo was bold positive and then at 9dpo..i had a negative which to me means i o'd actually on cd27 which was the 9dpo negative opk. And that would put me as 4dpo today. So next af would be due on the 20th. Well now im just going to wait and see what happens. I got one more frer left so going to wait until the 17th to test because on the 18th it will make 6 yrs that dh and i been together so it would be a nice anniversary gift.

And i want to know what was said...im sooo lost :rofl:


----------



## lauraemily17

That's the one Emma!! DH actually sent me a text before I read it to say he's sure his Mum wasn't being mean!!

For those not on facebook (happy to be added or I'll add you if you give me your email address) I had a bad morning, went out my way to get a gluten free chocolate cake for some friends who are visiting tomorrow. Got to the shelf in the shop and an old lady took the last one seconds before I could pick it up. Was very annoyed, asked her nicely if I could have it as it was me who needed it stuck out my bump as much as possible to make her feel guilty but don't think she notices and wasn't about to actually tell her I was pregnant just to get my own way (bad karma in my eyes) but she wouldn't. Anyhow I put a status about the mean old lady on facebook and DH mentioned that she didn't notice my bump, I then said that I didn't push it our far enough and this is what my MIL said

"Problem is it's not an obvious 'baby bump' yet! The lady probably thought you were just fat and shouldn't be eating cake!! Give it another couple of months and there will be no confusion"

OMG!!!!!!!!!!! Surely every women knows not to say a pregnant lady looks fat, not pregnant??!! and to say it on a public forum like facebook????!!!!!!! I can only assume in her eyes I look fat not pregnant?? She hasn't even seen me for at least 2 weeks and having 3 children of her own surely realises that by now it's going to look baby not bloat!! If she had said that a month ago I wouldn't have minded as it would have been true, but at that time I would't have commented about a bump I didn't really have yet!! Now I actually have a good relationship with my MIL, not hugely close but we respect each other and she respects mine and DHs decisions and choices, doesn't interfer, so I've never had a reason to complain really about her before but now I'm not so sure!! I don't think she meant it at all vindictively but just opens her gob (or types) before engaging brain! She's not a particulary emotional person though. I had to reply so simply said It's quite an obvious baby bump now but not from under a winter coat! My poor DH feels really bad as he know's I'm furious. I won't say anything to her though, I'm not going to have an argument with her about it, I will be the big person and let it go (even though I am still furious!!) but only because DH would be really upset if we fall out.

This isn't the first questionable thing I have seen her write on facebook, this is something she wrote on her daughters SIL wall when she had said she was surprised that kids need there feet measuring every 8 weeks for shoes and wasn't sure if she'd do it that often. MIL writes something along the lines of (looks like the post has actually been removed!!) Yes you should get your childs feet measrued that often if their feet grow. Do you want to feel guilty for the rest of you life for your childs deformed feet!

How can she not think these things are hurtful??!!


----------



## lauraemily17

you lot managed a whole lot of posts while I was writing my MIL rant. Still furious!!


----------



## Steph32

Even though I just believe she was making a joke... she still shouldn't have said that! But some people just don't know that they are being offensive, and they jump to say things without giving any thought. I don't know why MIL's have a tendency to say things before they think, mine does a lot of things to offend me (not purposely) but after dealing with her for 10 years I understand how she is and that it has nothing to do with me. I've noticed that she speaks her mind like this to everyone, she is just unaware of how people would react. And then SHE used to get offended if I said or did even the slightest thing, so it was a bit frustrating. But when I see her now I just keep things respectful and I know how to be around her, how to not step on any toes, etc... and now, either she understand me better too, or maybe I just choose not to pay attention to the little things anymore. But if I were you, I wouldn't start up anything... if she gets upset or offended you don't need that stress right now, and being pregnant we are so much more sensitive to these things... just try to put it behind you and don't take it personally. I don't think she meant to say you're "fat", I think she was just making a general comment that in early pregnancy it's hard to tell. But said it the wrong way! She probably felt that way when she was pregnant, so she's going with what she knows and experienced.


----------



## lauraemily17

Thanks Steph. I know she doesn't mean to be hurtful and if she had said it to my face it would have been different as I would have laughed it off with her, it's the fact that it's so public which really pisses me off, anyone who hasn't seen me recently is going to think I've put on loads of weight while pregnant and I'm quite proud of the fact that I have only put on around the bump and a bit on the bum and top of thighs. I'm still the same size clothes, just maternity and haven't put on any on my face or arms. I think you are right about the sensitivity, I have got a lot worse recently, bit like being a teenager again!! She should however think about that having been pregant 3 times!! :dohh:


----------



## mzswizz

Laura-Maybe that was the problem..she didnt think. Dont worry she will realize that some things are better left unsaid unless if its privately between you two.


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> That's the one Emma!! DH actually sent me a text before I read it to say he's sure his Mum wasn't being mean!!
> 
> For those not on facebook (happy to be added or I'll add you if you give me your email address) I had a bad morning, went out my way to get a gluten free chocolate cake for some friends who are visiting tomorrow. Got to the shelf in the shop and an old lady took the last one seconds before I could pick it up. Was very annoyed, asked her nicely if I could have it as it was me who needed it stuck out my bump as much as possible to make her feel guilty but don't think she notices and wasn't about to actually tell her I was pregnant just to get my own way (bad karma in my eyes) but she wouldn't. Anyhow I put a status about the mean old lady on facebook and DH mentioned that she didn't notice my bump, I then said that I didn't push it our far enough and this is what my MIL said
> 
> "Problem is it's not an obvious 'baby bump' yet! The lady probably thought you were just fat and shouldn't be eating cake!! Give it another couple of months and there will be no confusion"
> 
> OMG!!!!!!!!!!! Surely every women knows not to say a pregnant lady looks fat, not pregnant??!! and to say it on a public forum like facebook????!!!!!!! I can only assume in her eyes I look fat not pregnant?? She hasn't even seen me for at least 2 weeks and having 3 children of her own surely realises that by now it's going to look baby not bloat!! If she had said that a month ago I wouldn't have minded as it would have been true, but at that time I would't have commented about a bump I didn't really have yet!! Now I actually have a good relationship with my MIL, not hugely close but we respect each other and she respects mine and DHs decisions and choices, doesn't interfer, so I've never had a reason to complain really about her before but now I'm not so sure!! I don't think she meant it at all vindictively but just opens her gob (or types) before engaging brain! She's not a particulary emotional person though. I had to reply so simply said It's quite an obvious baby bump now but not from under a winter coat! My poor DH feels really bad as he know's I'm furious. I won't say anything to her though, I'm not going to have an argument with her about it, I will be the big person and let it go (even though I am still furious!!) but only because DH would be really upset if we fall out.
> 
> This isn't the first questionable thing I have seen her write on facebook, this is something she wrote on her daughters SIL wall when she had said she was surprised that kids need there feet measuring every 8 weeks for shoes and wasn't sure if she'd do it that often. MIL writes something along the lines of (looks like the post has actually been removed!!) Yes you should get your childs feet measrued that often if their feet grow. Do you want to feel guilty for the rest of you life for your childs deformed feet!
> 
> How can she not think these things are hurtful??!!

Laura, maybe it's just my very jaded and cynical opinion, but I think MIL can be very much like the coyote...they have ways (much like my own mom) of being mean to you (yes-deliberately, it's innate) while attempting to appear totally guileless to everyone else. There's a special relationship for you :rofl: You are not fat! You may feel fat (wait until the waddle walk!!) but you're not. Trust me! And you can put this on FB "haha: :hugs: :friends: But your MIL maybe didn't meanit the way it sounded. My mom would have meant it :haha:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice-
I think you are correct in your calculations...So if you are 4dpo today...let's see, when I was 4 dpo I had to wait another 6 days for the FRER to show....so maybe by next Friday or Saturday? I tested with a FRER on 9 dpo and got a bfn. But 10 dpo nailed it. So one day can make a huge difference. BTW, I am going to post a pic of one of the blue dye cross/plus style Accu-Clear's. I wouldn't recommend them...their positives fade fast and it took another 4-5 days to register even though they delacred they were an early result test. And absolutley start your vitamins!! :) They keep you in top form! BTW, the number times you and your dh dtd you are all set for a bfp in my opinion :rofl: Your timing is awesome :) even if your not sure when you O'd.

https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o611/greyeyes3/Feb112012001.jpg 
at 14 dpo...4 days past FRER.


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-Thanks and you're right. The rate we were going this cycle...im bound to get a bfp. And its funny because next af is due feb. 20th which is 4 days before i found out i was pregnant the first time. So hopefully it means something. Also, dh and i have been pretty busy with dtd and i just read back on my ttc journal and noticed that on what i thought was 7dpo....dh and i dtd which is 2 days before ov yay so we are in good. And also on my estimated 9dpo..i read my post and i said i had a sharp pain on my left ovary side so that's confirming that it was ov because i didnt know what caused it :thumbup: So now i got positive opk on cd26, o'd on cd27 and have sharp ovarian pain on cd27 so its looking like that was o day for me because i didnt have any pains on what i thought was o day. So yay im happy now. 

BTW, love the pic!! Your blue dye test looks like my friend's postive that she got a few weeks ago.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice- wow, yes it sounds like you definatley timed thigns right! :thumbup: I can't wait for your bfp! Btw, how do we make a ttc journal? I have kept one in a simple word document that I pull up every day for reference.:shrug:

AFM- seocnd day on progesterone and look at me--all worried because of no side effects! lol! Sigh. If I had side effects I'd be worried. :haha: Plus I can't seem to stop temping...Steph tells me it's best to quit and I think she's right. It will drive me crazy tryig to interpret every little fluctuation! I'm thinking there is no benefit to continuing to temp. Btw I was at 98.2 this am but it was cold in here...:shrug: so I think I'll retire the thermometer. :wacko:


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-Yes now im really excited!!! And the bleeding stopped soooo that means i dtd while there was cm and i think i was saying the it looked like ewcm that day too :dohh: All the signs were right there..i just didnt sit and think. And to make a tt journal go to the BNB homepage (click home) go to the ttc forum..you dont have to click on it because it shows like ttc #1, ttc journals etc. Click ttc journals. Then click new thread. And start your journal.


----------



## mzswizz

Also reading back in my journal...i've noticed i dtd on cd25 and cd28 so it was 2 days before and 1 day after ov :thumbup: Something will catch the eggy.


----------



## Grey Eyes

That sounds very much like my own...we dtd 23, 24, 27, 29 with O day on the 28th. So somewhere in there caught the egg. :) I think your timing is perfect for a bfp. Now just gotta torturous 4-5 day wait :wacko: Do you still have a FRER?


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-I've waited this long and time just flew so i can wait some more...well im hoping i can :rofl: And yes I have a frer left. And this time i bought a good box because even a hour later out the case...no evap came yay :happydance: So one more left then i am back to no hpts :cry: Im thinking i should test on the 17th since it will be the day before our anniversary of us being together for 6 years. And then in july we got our 3 yr marriage anniversary. Hopefully we can celebrate with our little bundle of joy that would be growing. I would be around 6 months then so we should know the gender also. Look at me talking like i already got a bfp :blush:


----------



## Grey Eyes

:) That would make it 10 dpo. Should be good :thumbup: :)


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-I hope so. DH wants to go out to eat tonight yay :happydance: And i took my vitamin today so im good. But on a side note...i am leaking cm like crazy. I would think that it wouldnt be any leftover from dtd last night but i guess there is. I dont know but its runny cm.


----------



## Grey Eyes

I wonder with long cycles if that happens sometimes :shrug: I have been reading about hormones and the effect they have on cm 

"Some women notice an increase in cervical mucous during early pregnancy. It is helpful to know what your typical cycle is like. If you normally have very dry cervical mucous and notice an increase in cervical mucous before your period starts, this could be an indicator that you are pregnant. "

"you have heavier discharge during the first few days of pregnancy which then tapers off and is much like post ovulation discharge."

I have also read that in increase in progesterone causes increases in cm also...which, if you _are_ pregnant progesterone will have increased in your body. Any distinguishable color? (we women are waaaay past tmi!:haha:) But I think it is safe to say that cm can't tell us _everything_. I had just a little today and was super thick and creme color(okay, sorry, tmi!). I think I shouldn't read too much into it as cm changes so often in response to the hormones in our bodies, and with the x-tra prog. I am taking and it's location :blush: who knows? :shrug:


----------



## lauraemily17

Cm varies for different women when pregnant but for me it's like a tap!! It was from the day I got my bfp & is getting worse the further I get!


----------



## mzswizz

Coy & Laura-I have been leaking like ALOT. Very watery. It got so bad that i felt wet the whole day and I had to change underwear. Also it had a few spots of cremy cm in it :shrug: And when it dried it was this yellowish color. :shrug: My cm is acting VERY weird. My normal cm comes out every now and then but today...its like turning on a faucet.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Sounds...positive! :) I hope you get your bfo soon!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks. Well not feeling too happy. DH and i are going out but already he seems like he is not in a good mood which puts me in a bad mood. Hopefully this night will turn out better than it has started already.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice- hope you had a good evening out!:thumbup: Do you work tomorrow or do you get the day off?:sleep:


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-Thanks we did have a good night and i work today but dh is off booooo :haha: How are you today?

AFM, im currently cd32/5dpo. AF was due today based on what i thought was my actual ov day but came to realize that i actually o'd later on cd27. Since yesterday, i have been having watery cm. Its running like a faucet. Had to change my underwear twice. When the cm dries..it has this yellowish/white tint to it :shrug: If i dont get a bfp this cycle then its onto the digi opks. Didnt really want to use them because i dont want DH to feel pressured but i think its just to let us know around when i actually ov. DH and I went out to dinner and it was good. We had lots of laughs and talked about serious things that were on our mind. DH is off work today but i work 10-6 so will be leaving in a hour to go to work booo :haha: My next af is due on the 20th so will wait to test. Atleast around the 17th or on the 18th because DH works on Saturday. This morning, I;ve had nothing but cm. I think you ladies were right about the delayed ov because i was bleeding for 20 days. Its crazy because I o'd exactly 7 days after the bleeding. So it did push ov further down. Well that puts my mind at ease seeing that i didnt ov during the bleeding because we didnt really dtd while the bleeding was going on and i was worried that the bleeding would hinder his "soldiers" to getting to the egg if it did occur. Well now its all a waiting game again. Well actually all i have to wait is another 5-6 days so thats not bad. Time will fly im sure of it. FXed and praying its a bfp :winkwink:


----------



## lauraemily17

Hi Ladies

Glad you had a good evening our with DH in the end Patrice. 5 days sounds like a long time now but it will go really quickly. 

I've had a tiring but very productive day today, Had a couple of friends over who both have kids this afternoon so got to have cuddles with a 4 month & 7 month baby and a 3 yeat old little girl. They are all so adorable and so well behaved. Can't wait until I'll have my little addition to the gang!! One of my friends also bought me all of her maternity clothes!! We're the same size and have similar tastes so I now have a whole new wardrobe which actually fits me and some things to grow into and things for when it gets warmer. I'm so grateful as she's saved me a fortune and a lot of stress, it's been getting me down not having a lot of clothes that fit me any more. I've cleared out all my drawers and my wardrobe to make room for them as well.

While I was doing clothes things I decided to go through what I have bought so far for Beanie. Got more than I thought I had. Here's what I have:

2 x long sleeved, no legs body suit - 0 - 3 months
1 x t shirt - 6 months
1 x hand knitted cardigan - newborn
6 x full body suits - up to 1 month
1 x full body suit - 0 - 3 months
1 x full body suit - - 6 months
3 x short body suit - up to 1 month
10 x short body suit - 0 -3 months (will these fit a new born?)
1 x short body suit - 6 months
4 x bibs
4 x scratch mits
2 x cotton hats
2 x socks 0 - 6 months
1 fleecy hat & gloves - 0 - 6 months

I think I need a few more cardigans and some more socks to fit when he's first born, do you think there's anything else I will need in the early days?


----------



## lauraemily17

A couple of pics of my favourite bits! (all the pics have turned themselves to the side annoyingly)

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/70312894.jpg

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/244813f1.jpg

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/5447f52f.jpg

In case you hadn't noticed, i like bright clothes, we dont have a lot of pastel/beige for him!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura-
O my gosh that little m & M shirt is so cute! :rofl: I love it! :) To answer your question- 0-3 mo should fit ok but don't be surprised if everything is al ittle big at first. My girls were both 5 punds and a few ounces so I bought a few preemie outfits at first. Looks like you are set to go! The only thing you might pick up before baby is born is a couple more socks :shrug:I don't know why but they always end up being mittens too!:) Oh and if you see any of those little snap around tee-shirt onsies--those are awesome! That way you don't have to go over that tiny little head for awhile! I loved those too...:cloud9:


----------



## lauraemily17

Thanks Coy, one if my friends who I saw today said she used socks as mittens!! I can't find the snap around ones, the only shop I've been told that sold them has closed down :(


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice-
Glad you had a nice night! About the digi opk's--do you always tell dh when you are testing? My dh knew that I would but I didn't show them all to him. The only time he heard about it is when I'd say "I'm ovulating *now*, soooooo" :haha:

AFM- third day with progesterone, still feling great, no wierd side effects! I have been exhausted though..I usually sleep 6-7 hours if I am lucky last night I slept for _*10 hours!*_ Woke up once for my little cuddler (she finally just got in our bed :) ) and multiple times to pee :blush: Other than that I am feeling fine. Get these wierd gagging moments though where the smell of something makes me want to yak :shrug:


----------



## Steph32

Laura- Looks like you got a lot of good stuff already! A lot of the essentials as far as clothing goes. The only other thing I would recommend is a good swaddle blanket. We ended up liking the Miracle Blanket, worked better than any others. We had an issue with Nicholas breaking out of his swaddles (so strong!) and he hated it when he was loose. So DH had to get it real tight and the only blanket that held him in good was the Miracle Blanket.

Nicholas barely fit into the 0-3 months at first, and one thing we weren't prepared with were premie clothes! He wasn't even a premie, he was one ounce shy of 7 lbs! So I was surprised, he had to end up going home from the hospital in baggy clothes, and then my mom had to bring over some premie stuff. That stage didn't last very long though, and he was soon fitting 0-3 months. But I will say, even the 0-3 month stage they grow out of fast. 

Patrice- Only 5 days, that'll go by quick. And glad you had a nice night out. :) About the CM, that sounds like a good sign. I had, and still have, watery CM ever since the start of the pregnancy. It's like a faucet some days!

Coy- Glad that you are not having any side effects from the progesterone. Are you feeling warm though, is that why you've been taking your temperature? Cause the extra progesterone could definitely make feel warmer.

AFM, I've kinda been freaking out these last few days. I was just looking at my 18 week anatomy scan report (just for fun) and noticed that it said Placenta Grade: 2. I wondered what that really meant (again, just for fun...) and found out that it refers to the age of the placenta?!?! The placenta is graded from 0-3 and typically you don't see grades 2 or 3 until the end of the 3rd tri! 18 weeks seems awfully early for it to be grade 2 already. The way they grade it is by looking at how much calcification the placenta has, apparently it will show white spots and lines on the u/s. Neither the tech nor my doctor mentioned any of this, so I am so confused. I have my appt on Tuesday so I will definitely ask, but it's been worrying me. When I looked up causes, it said premature aging of the placenta is usually caused by maternal smoking or hypertension. And I don't smoke, never did, and have normal blood pressure. So... very strange. And my tech was really good and had years of experience, so I don't think it was a mistake on his part. :shrug:


----------



## Steph32

Oh, and I looked at the u/s report from the 3D ultrasound I did with Nicholas at 31 weeks, and my placenta was only grade 1, which that I guess is more of the norm...


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph- nope, I gave up the thermometer! lol....I checked the other day just on a whim and was surprised to see 99.something...but as you sau it doesn't do any good so I put it away:)Not sure why I am not having any huge side effects from the progesterone...is it normal for part of it to leak out? I put it in as far as I can (tmi) but during the night it always leaks:shrug: I do wear a liner and lay on my back with my knees up for about 20 minutes or so...:shrug:

About the grade 2...I have heard that this can also be in reference to previa- where the placenta is partially covering the cervix. This isn't _too_ huge of an issue. But if it is due to calcification you should contact your doc Monday morning to get some clarification. Don't worry though, it's not seriously pressing or they would have said somehting. It could have been a tech issue though.:hugs:


----------



## lauraemily17

Steph - my Mum is knitting a swaddling blanket. My placenta wasn't actually given a grade so not sure they check for that in the UK. I think if it was worrying bad they would have said something to you at the time. I hope you get some reassurance next week. 

Coy - I'm not sure I ever got any worse symptoms from the progesterone cream but it is weaker than the pessaries. I think some peoples bodys are more sensitive to hormonal changes so you might be lucky.


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> Steph - my Mum is knitting a swaddling blanket. My placenta wasn't actually given a grade so not sure they check for that in the UK. I think if it was worrying bad they would have said something to you at the time. I hope you get some reassurance next week.
> 
> Coy - I'm not sure I ever got any worse symptoms from the progesterone cream but it is weaker than the pessaries. I think some peoples bodys are more sensitive to hormonal changes so you might be lucky.

Yes, tell me I am lucky! :haha: I am ok with lucky...I think I just worry about _everything_ even when I know better! Maybe the more often you get prego the more used to the hormones you get?:shrug: I know with my first daughter I was ssooOOoo sick!:sick: Then with the second daughter I was average sick- you know, nausea but not vomiting so much. Now,:shrug: not sure yet....It'd be aweosme to go through an entire pregnancy with no sickness though!


----------



## Steph32

No, it's definitely not in regards to previa. My placenta location is anterior and the tech said it was up high and far from the cervix. So this must be referring to placenta maturity. *Hoping* that maybe it's something the tech doesn't really look at this early, and he just put down a number just as general reference or something. Maybe 2 for 2nd trimester? I don't know. When I look at pics of my placenta, it looks pretty smooth and healthy to me, then again, I'm not an ultrasound tech... so don't know what he could be seeing.


----------



## Steph32

Coy- Re: sickness every pregnancy is different, I don't think it matters if it's the first, second, etc etc. I don't think it follows any rules... if you are not getting sick I definitely would count yourself lucky, don't worry... as I told you, I didn't not get sick with my first and that pregnancy and baby was as healthy as it could be. I think it might also be a "mental" thing-- not saying you're mental :rofl: :rofl: but I think we can kind of trick our bodies into making us feel sick... with my first, I didn't even think about MS, didn't even look for symptoms, didn't even occur to me to look or expect MS... and look, I didn't have it. This time around, (I think also from being on here and hearing how common certain symptoms are), I definitely had morning sickness and I think it's because I expected it and was thinking about it all the time... like... when is it coming? Is this it? I was feeling it so early because I was so paranoid about it. So try not to think about it. You are still very early anyway, it usually wouldn't kick in until about 6 weeks anyway.


----------



## Grey Eyes

That's possible....with my first I was so sick for days and days, my dh threatened to take me to the hospital...that's when we took the hpt test.:wacko: lol! Anyway, if it's normal to _not_ get sick and normal to _get_ sick then...:shrug: I'd rather not get sick!:rofl:
Try not to worru too much about the grade 2...just call Monday and ask! That's what I would do, I nag my doctors...:) (they're getting paid to hear me!):haha:


----------



## Steph32

Yeah I'm pretty annoying with my doctors. They know I'm the paranoid one with all the questions. I forgot to say, yes it's normal for the progesterone supps to leak out, thats why it's best to do it at night, laying down. But even then you will still get some leaks. Best to wear pantyliners... I actually should be wearing them through this pregnancy, the leaks happen so fast and suddenly, like someone literally just turned on the faucet! :haha:


----------



## Steph32

Coy- Also..... maybe your lack of symptoms means you're having a boy this time? :winkwink: Although that theory didn't apply to me!


----------



## Steph32

This definitely seems like the year of boys!


----------



## mzswizz

Laura-Love the clothes especially the i drink until i pass out one :haha:

Coy-I dont tell dh about testing but i think now he wants to be more involved so he would like to know EVERYTHING thats going on which is good and i got to give him more sex so he wont refuse when im o'ing :haha:

Steph-Wish i could help about the grade of the placenta but to me im like huh :haha:

AFM, i spent my whole day at work feeling wet. Like i was literally having watery cm and it was leaking throughtout the whole day. I seriously thought i had af but nope just cm and its yellowish again when it dries but it comes out watery and white :shrug: Also, i was naseous :sick: on and off at work and i thought its all in my head but then again...i never really feel :sick: so i was shocked to have this feeling. Im actually feeling it as we speak so hopefully these are good signs. I will be 6dpo tomorrow.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Oooooo Patrice! Maybe you're prego! I know with my girls I was sick before I even knew I was late. :happydance: Can't wait for you to test!!!


Steph- that'd be awesome to have a boy but I'll be in love no matter what! Thanks for the prog. tips:thumbup: At least I know it's normal:)


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-I hope so. Just got to wait and see. But this cm is really having me think because i never had cm like this so i have no clue why i got it. It feels like im peeing on myself :rofl:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice- 
I researched cm a bit more. From what I understand pregnancy causes an increase in cm. This is what I found:

" Clear cervical mucus in early pregnancy that is stretchy and translucent is a clear indicator of conception. Women in their first trimester notice a stretchy, egg-whitish discharge. This discharge is referred to as leukorrhea. As the estrogen levels rise during pregnancy, the cervical glands respond by secreting an excess of cervical mucus. The cervical mucus is present all throughout pregnancy; however, the frequency and consistency increases during the third trimester. Nevertheless, the degree of translucency and elasticity are the deciding factors that confirm conception."

I found that at :
https://www.buzzle.com/articles/cervical-mucus-in-early-pregnancy.html

Interesting! Now all we can do is wait and see:) Apparently, as the pregnancy progresses so does the cm :blush:


----------



## mzswizz

coy-thanks. let's see what happens :thumbup:


----------



## Steph32

Patrice- Just thinking about before, how you were getting neg hpt's even though you were pregnant... it's possible that you really did ov when you first thought you did and same thing is happening again...?


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-I was thinking that too but from all the signs...it looks like its pointing to me ov'ing around cd27 and last time i kept getting positive opks but this time i got one positive and then negative. So im thinking i was wrong for ov with the 2 negatives. But its pretty funny how we think alike. We shall see though.


----------



## Grey Eyes

_*I can't *__*brreeeeath*_!:grr:My nose is perpetually stuffy! :rofl:


----------



## SpudsMama

Grey Eyes said:


> _*I can't *__*brreeeeath*_!:grr:My nose is perpetually stuffy! :rofl:

I had that for the first couple of weeks, thank God it's gone now because I found it more annoying than the MS! :haha:

12 weeks today!! :happydance: xx


----------



## lauraemily17

My stuffy nose never went!! I've had to use my nose spray every night since being pregnant do I can sleep!!

Steph - your description of cm is spot on, mines getting to the point where I'm considering moving on to thin pads as panty liners aren't working so well now & it's supposed to get worse in the 3rd tri?!?!?!?

Patrice - my cm was often yellow in the early days, still has yellow days. 

Emma - yay for 12 weeks! Huge milestone :D

Afm - off work I'll again! :( this time with stomach cramps. It's digestion related, feels just like my IBS. Not sure what's set it off as it's been virtually non existent in the last couple of months. It really scares me though as it's how my miscarriages started with bad ibs. I know that won't happen now but can't help but worry a bit. Think beanie doesn't like it either as I feel him kicking when I have cramps or my bowels are gurgling! It's obviously waking him up! Hopefully a day resting will help, perhaps I've just been too busy over the last week.


----------



## lauraemily17

My ticker says 50% complete!!!! Wasnt expecting that until I hit 20 weeks tomorrow! :D Half way there! :happydance:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Emma-

Yay for 12 weeks! That's abig step! Congrats, can't wait for bump pics (hint)...:)

Laura- What kind of nose spray do you use?? Does it work?


----------



## lauraemily17

Vicks sinus spray, the 6 hour one (the 12 hour is bad in pregnancy) works brilliantly! 

It does say not to use in pregnancy but that's because it's not tested. I did lots of research and found it's a topical treatment & doesn't go into the blood stream do is very low risk. It's hot oxy something in it I think. The stronger longer lasting ones have a different chemical which does go into the bloodstream apparently.


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> Vicks sinus spray, the 6 hour one (the 12 hour is bad in pregnancy) works brilliantly!
> 
> It does say not to use in pregnancy but that's because it's not tested. I did lots of research and found it's a topical treatment & doesn't go into the blood stream do is very low risk. It's hot oxy something in it I think. The stronger longer lasting ones have a different chemical which does go into the bloodstream apparently.

Yes, I have heard of oxymetazoline HCI 0.05%...that's the main ingredient in Afrin...from what I've read they say not totake it during pregnancy because it can restrict blood flow to the placenta, etc...scary! Anyway I have used Afrin in my other pregnancies as my midwife said it was safe :shrug: but right now I am so anxious about everything I am afraid to use it!:wacko: I will look into the Vicks brand maybe it has less in it?:shrug:


----------



## Steph32

Coy- Might want to try something, it's called Xlear (XClear?), I know I've seen it in places like Whole Foods but they might have it in a regular drug strore. I know you can find homeopathic nose sprays at the drug store too. I use both of those for my stuffy nose. I also use a neti pot sometimes to open the airways. 

Laura- Yeah, I don't know if the CM gets worse in the 3rd tri! I didn't have this with my first pregnancy. That pregnancy was no help to me symptom wise because I didn't experience any symptoms really. I've also been getting the stomach cramping too, some days it comes on, some days I'm fine. I don't know if my IBS is related to food, allergies, inflammation, etc but it really bothers me as I don't ever know if part of it is uterine cramping or if it's affecting the uterus. But it definitely feels digestion related, and I get the gas and gurgling and all of that too. I usually take a tummy tincture or chamomile tea and it tends to help most of the time, at least settle it down a little bit.


----------



## lauraemily17

Coy - the one I use is 0.05% not sure how it would affect the placenta if it doesn't go into the blood stream. I guess it's always better to be safe but for me inwould never sleep without using it!

Steph - I dont take anything for it now, only ever used to take imodium & that was prob twice a week so my ibs has been a lot better since being pregnant. Feel lots better now but slept for most of the afternoon so think the rest has relaxed my bowels!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> Coy- Might want to try something, it's called Xlear (XClear?), I know I've seen it in places like Whole Foods but they might have it in a regular drug strore. I know you can find homeopathic nose sprays at the drug store too. I use both of those for my stuffy nose. I also use a neti pot sometimes to open the airways.
> 
> Laura- Yeah, I don't know if the CM gets worse in the 3rd tri! I didn't have this with my first pregnancy. That pregnancy was no help to me symptom wise because I didn't experience any symptoms really. I've also been getting the stomach cramping too, some days it comes on, some days I'm fine. I don't know if my IBS is related to food, allergies, inflammation, etc but it really bothers me as I don't ever know if part of it is uterine cramping or if it's affecting the uterus. But it definitely feels digestion related, and I get the gas and gurgling and all of that too. I usually take a tummy tincture or chamomile tea and it tends to help most of the time, at least settle it down a little bit.

Steph-
Thanks, I'll look into it! My pharmacist recommended saline solution :shrug: I'll try it as long as its safe!:thumbup:

Have you gotten any answers about your placenta grade 2? I don't think you have anything to worry about but always nice to get answers. :hugs:


----------



## Steph32

Coy- Yes, saline solution is the safest thing you can possibly take... lol... I think the XClear pretty much consists of saline, also a spray called "Simply Saline," you can find that anywhere.

I have my doctors appt tomorrow morning so that's when I'll find out about the grading thing. I also emailed the tech over the weekend but he didn't get back to me yet.


----------



## Steph32

Coy- Yes, saline solution is the safest thing you can possibly take... lol... I think the XClear pretty much consists of saline, also a spray called "Simply Saline," you can find that anywhere.

I have my doctors appt tomorrow morning so that's when I'll find out about the grading thing. I also emailed the tech over the weekend but he didn't get back to me yet.


----------



## Steph32

Stupid phone posted my msg twice


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-Vicks is good for stuffy noses.

Laura-Hoping its a good sign for me.

Steph-How are you?

AFM, im currently cd33/6dpo. DH and i dtd last night and this morning. DH and i are both off work today yay. We went to the store and bought each other valentine's day gifts but neither of us were together while shopping. I didnt manage to spot dh every now and then so i had to run before he saw me with his gifts :haha: Right now, i am experiencing a bad toothache. Been having a toothache since last night. Hopefully it will go away soon. Other than that nothing to report.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph-
Yep, I just went and bought Saline Spray..man, I hope it works, I was starting to panick last night :rofl: I will put up with anything though...:) Glad yto hear of your appointment tomorrow--keep us posted:thumbup:


----------



## Grey Eyes

K, another odd thing- back problems.:wacko: All of a sudden I can barely move. I wonder if it is because the progesterone causes muscles to relax?
I can't reach to untie my boots!:rofl:


----------



## Steph32

Well because the progesterone relaxes the muscles, you lose the stability in your joints. I notice I don't hold my adjustments as well when pregnant. And I see the chiropractor every week just to get myself back in place again. Best thing (I've been told) to do is try to do some exercises to strengthen the muscles and gain stability.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> Well because the progesterone relaxes the muscles, you lose the stability in your joints. I notice I don't hold my adjustments as well when pregnant. And I see the chiropractor every week just to get myself back in place again. Best thing (I've been told) to do is try to do some exercises to strengthen the muscles and gain stability.

That's what's so strange...every day I work out with weights, etc...but today I was swinging an axe and a 10lb. sledge hammer (working outside) so think I maybe grabbed a muscle group I wasn't so used to working! Arms feel great! Just walk around all stopped over and to one side :haha: jk not too bad. Yes, I think it is the progesterone that is one of it's side effects. I'll try to be more cautious and not let up on my strength training any:thumbup:

How are you feeling today?


----------



## Steph32

Yeah just be careful about what movements/exercises you are doing too, because the wrong ones can be more detrimental than helpful, especially in pregnancy. Maybe using an axe and sledgehammer ain't the best thing to do right now? :haha: Unless it's something you have to get done, I know you said your DH is ill, so that's probably why you're doing the work? Light stretches and exercises, yoga, things like that are good in pregnancy. Things that build the stability in a gentle way.

I'm feeling ok, I decided to start taking my blood sugar today because I had Gestational Diabetes in my first pregnancy and was so happy to see that it was normal! I was starting to think that it was possibly GD that was contributing to the possible aging of my placenta, so I had been eating better the last few days... but tonight I had a normal meal with a moderate amount of carbs and my BS was in the normal range so I have hope that I won't have it this pregnancy! Going on the diet and pricking my finger 10 times a day was no fun.


----------



## Grey Eyes

No that isn't fun! My dh has diabetes and uses insulin each day. He's my hero though,t otally tough! He's not sick anymore- must have beena flu bug that went round...and nope, he was out there doing most of the work today! LOL! In fact I was just hanging out cutting firewwood in case we wanted the fireplace and he came out to do it for me (I know when he's babying me but he doesn't know that I know:haha: ) And I bent over to pick up my little girl's mitten and _yikes_! :rofl: So I am just being careful now. Plus it makes it worse because I broke my ribs a while back(another crazy sport story :wacko:) and they've been tough healing. I grew up in Alaska in the complete wilderness and kind of learned to like doing rough work but dh told me to knock it off for the next 9 months or so :)

Glad to hear your GD hasn't reared it's ugly head- they thought I would have it last time but seems it was a one time spike :shrug: Keep eatin' healthy though! :thumbup:


----------



## lauraemily17

Good advice from you DH!!

20 weeks today :D :D properly half way there & the countdown now begins, feels like I've been counting up to this point so far!

And happy 22 weeks to you Steph!! Only 2 weeks until v day! Good luck at the Dr's today.


----------



## SpudsMama

Happy halfway point Laura! :haha: 

Coy - Completely forgot to post a "bump" pic last time I took one! :dohh: 

Here I am at 11w+2d:



It's not obvious to look at just yet, but when I feel around the lower part of my abdomen, there's definitely the start of something there! It feels hard and kind of rounded? 

Oh, and pre-pregnancy when I was stuffed up and had no meds to take, I chewed on some gum. It always worked for me! xx


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-Happy 22 weeks!!!! :happydance: And yay for not having GD.

Laura-Happy 20 weeks!!! :happydance: Cant believe you and steph and almost done.

Emma-Cant wait for next bump pic and Happy 12 weeks!!!! :happydance:

Coy-How are you today?

First, I would like to say Happy Valentine's Day! :hugs: Now, today has started off pretty good. DH and I gave each other valentine's day gifts last night. He was very happy with his and im very happy with mines but dh said there's more to come :cloud9: Well im cd34/7dpo today. No sign of AF so it just goes to confirm that the 2nd pos opk was the REAL positive. Not feeling any symptoms just having lots of cm so we shall see. 3 more days until testing so yay :happydance: Time is flying by and i just noticed I will be testing on the day i go back to work so im either going to go to work happy or a little disappointed :haha: So we shall see.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Emma- I definately see that lower bump- it's never too noticeable right away, unless you know what to look for! You're small so it's gonna stick right out there in another couple weeks!:)

Steph- good lcuk at your doctors appointment today! Hope you can "nail down" some facts:)

Laura- 20 weeks yay!:happydance: It'll go fast now!:thumbup:

Patrice- just a few more days to testing! I am excited for you!:) Plus, you're right, I think you are onto the correct O day now.

AFM- my back is feeling better I can walk in a straight line now :haha: Got to keep pinching myself to remind myself I got my bfp....plus I have these super wierd out-of-character vivid dreams at night...usually I am so tired I don't dream but now I have these stupid zombie dreams and irritating things like that. Not nightmares, just kind of like me standing there shaking my head at these stupid zombies before I tell myself to wake up:rofl: Dh occassionally watches those movies but I never do- so, :shrug: go figure...Why can't I dream like I'm eating a huge chocolate cake or something else vivid that I can enjoy?!:growlmad:


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-Yes 3 more days to go before i can test. And the weirdest thing happened to me. I was finishing up the dinner and then i felt something leak so im like oh no this is AF so i ran to the bathroom just to see a HUGE amount of creamy white cm. :shrug: Well happy its not AF but that was so random. And im leaking throughout the whole day now thank goodness. But with that happening..i dont know what to think :shrug: Good thing your back is feeling better and I think you wont really get the full effects of a bfp until your scan :haha:


----------



## lauraemily17

Coy - it's typical that you dream horrible things, I dreamt I was dead but didn't know it, when I found out I couldn't stop crying & actually woke myself up!! Hopefully you'll get some nice ones as well!!

Patrice - your cm is making me feel really positive for you this month, can't wait for you to test!!

Steph - any news from the Dr? 

Emma - I can see the baby bump, i think it'll pop out in a week or 2 for you. 

Afm - new annoying symptom which wasn't a one off last week, nose bleeds!! I was happily walking to work this morning & my nose randomly starts bleeding, proper dripping out of nose bleeding!! So annoying, I did have some tissues on my thankfully as wasn't to far from a mcdonalds so could sort myself out in the toilets. I guess I'm going to have to get used to them.


----------



## mzswizz

Laura-I never had a nose bleed so i can just imagine what you got to go through now. Hopefully it wont happen again :hugs: And yes my cm is giving me hope because it seems different this time around. Usually my cm is close to being dry now. It is usually sticky. But right now it has been pretty much making itself known. And its a creamy white now. Good thing it only happened once but now i have to change underwear because it left a HUGE white marking on the WHOLE inner panty liner :shock: I picked a fine time to wear black underwear :dohh: Well only a few days left. Come on please be a 6 yr anniversary bfp [-o&lt;


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice- I have been having that type of cm too...I am thinking this is your bfp month!:thumbup: I would be wrong but that's what all those symptoms seem like to me. Can't wait for you to test!

Laura- crazy dreams!:haha: And yes, nosebleeds are common. It's the hormones that cause your nasal passages to dry and swell then they get irritated, et cetera. I had nose bleeds in both my pregnancies. :shrug: All worth it though!


----------



## Steph32

Had my appt today and asked about the grading thing... I'm even more confused than I was before. She basically said that it's nothing to worry about and at the anatomy scan it's not even something they usually look for... the reason why my tech put it down on the report is because he is very technical with years of experience, and I guess he kind of does things in a more standard way. But, it still bothered me that from everythign I read, Grade 2 is NOT a good thing to be this early. My appt was with a midwife, so I kind of expected she would be very casual about this, she's always cautioning me not to open a can of worms-- which I agree to some extent-- but if something is really a problem or has the potential to be, or something that needs to be watched, I am not one to just ignore it. She is going to discuss it with my OB/GYN, but I'm not expecting him to say anything different about it. I can only keep getting other opinions, and she also suggested I ask the tech directly about what is grading system is based on. So, that's what I'm going to do.


----------



## Steph32

Well, I talked to the technician. He says, first of all, the grading is just a guesstimation at best. He said if he saw something that was troubling he would have put it in the comments section for the Dr to see. He said that the placenta can go to grade 2 anytime in the 2nd trimester, and it's very possible that it might stay there for a long time. He said that if he saw a grade 3 in the 2nd tri, then that would be something to be concerned about. So hopefully I my placenta stays grade 2 for a while! I am going back to see him for a 3D/4D around 30ish weeks so I will just have him take a look at the placenta then too... just to see. So, I will not worry about it. The important thing is continuing to feel the baby move so I know he's doing ok. They say that when the baby becomes growth restricted, or is not getting enough nutrients, the baby knows to conserve his energy and stop moving so much... so I thought that was interesting.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph- 
Wow, it sounds like your appointment went well then!:thumbup: I am glad that you spoke to the technician, that's what I would have done also. His remark about adding comments if he thought it was important says alot- so no worries! Try not to worry anymore...I never paid any attention to mine, I bet if I had I would have been a nervous wreck!

AFM- I broke and bought another hpt today :wacko: I still just can't believe it! So I bought the digi that spells it out :blush: I am going to try and control myself from here on in (yeah right) and try ard not to buy anymore! Once my bump starts showing I won't need them and can let my brain rest:haha: 

What really made me feel good is the directions stated the test would take 2-3 minutes to read out unless hcg was very high and it read out in less than 20 seconds! Yay! So that made me happy.:)

https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o611/greyeyes3/Feb142012002.jpg


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-Well atleast now you can relax knowing that the placenta is of no major concern. :thumbup:

Coy-Im hoping this is my month and love the digi. I know that the digi is what im going to use if i get a bfp with the frer.


----------



## Steph32

Patrice- Thanks. I'll try not to worry... about anything... I'm just a worry wart, I wish I wasn't! Got it from my mom.

Coy- Yay! It's always nice to reconfirm, and especially see the words "pregnant!!" I took so many tests too, after getting my BFP, just to make sure the line was nice and bold. I took a few digis, but I liked to see the line, for me it was most confirming. I wish though, that we had those dating digis that they have in the UK, that tell you how many weeks pregnant you are. I was so jealous of Laura when she was using those! I think you can get them on amazon, but they are expensive.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph-
I know, I test every chance I get :blush: What I did so that I could see the lines and not spend an arm and a leg is ordered online the cheapie strips...I like the digis too just to see the word!! :) You can get the digis that tell you how many weks if you go to Clearblue easy.com...their site shows where to buy them:thumbup:

Patrice- You'll get your bfp soon I just know it! Your symptoms sure sound convincing, If I were you this next couple days would be torture! My last couple days were torturous and expensive :haha: I used so many tests because I _felt_ prego and wanted to confirm but it was too early:rofl:


----------



## Steph32

Yeah, I kept testing with the cheapies too! I only used FRER's in the beginning to confirm. Patrice, I wish you had a huge stash of IC's so you can just burn through them!


----------



## Steph32

I don't think you can get the dating digis (or whatever they're called) at any regular store in the US. I remember trying to look and they were only on amazon (as imported from UK).


----------



## Steph32

Here it is on amazon, $22 for 2, but you have to pay $5 shipping. The only seller on amazon.
https://www.amazon.com/Clearblue-Di...ESE2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1329283181&sr=8-1


----------



## SLCMommy

Hey Ladies :) :hi: Just dropping in for a hello. Nothing too exciting here, except DH was good to me for Valentines Day! Monday night we went to Nevada and did a BIT of gambling, and won enough that made our few-hour trip totally free plus gained $60 bucks which I actually spent on groceries today. LOL :haha:

I've been feeling a little emotionally better... I think. I have actually done a lot better until this morning when I talked to a woman who is due March 28th, and who I talked too about "baby/pregnancy" related stuff while I was pregnant. I'm not beside myself, but my heart just feels a little heavy so I'm coming on here for support. :cry: I shed a few tears, and still am holding them back but I haven't actually busted out crying yet. I just really miss him, and wonder if It was something I ate. Oh well, right? :shrug: Such is life and we must "move on", but the scar (emotionally) hurts and probably always will I guess. I know this may seem...well, a little odd since this actually IS a TTC forum, BUT... I figure i'll ask! Have any of you been on birth control? I have been on the IUD, depo provera and nuva ring (pills as a teenager...yes, so bad... lol! ) but the IUD, shot & ring didn't work well for me... I'd go with the pill but honestly...the idea of loading myself up with that crap kinda grosses me out, but I've been thinking about perhaps a low-dose pill? That sounds something that I'd be interested in. Have any of you been on a low-dose? Condoms work too, I guess. :shrug:

Steph - Have you gotten my card? 

For your viewing pleasure...haha, I'm just kidding. :haha:

Took some silly pictures on our way to Nevada on Monday. (We just went for a few hours, since Utah doesn't have gambling - it's illegal here! Good thing I don't live too far from the NV boarder! )
:happydance:

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/425713_10151265443875268_676250267_22464345_828692485_n.jpg

https://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/423818_10151265430740268_676250267_22464308_2052512902_n.jpg

https://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc7/408832_10151265423700268_676250267_22464299_802397906_n.jpg

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/430206_10151265418975268_676250267_22464284_227591636_n.jpg

:hugs:
xxx
-Ash


----------



## mzswizz

Steph & Coy-I know that the dating digis are on the clearblue website so hope that helps. 

Steph-Yes, I wish i had a batch of ic's too so i can just pee away until the 17th :haha: I guess every disappointment is for a reason right..ohhhh who am i kidding..the 17th is taking forever to get here :haha:

Coy-Im hoping this is my bfp too. This cycle just feels different :shrug: I dont know how to explain it but like looking at my cm..im just like something is really going on but i just dont know what. Hopefully its my body trying to signal to me hey you're pregnant. Really got my FXed.

Ashley-I have been on low-dose birth control before but stopped using it after awhile because even with the low dose...i was very fatigue and didnt really eat so no bc for me after that. And i just have to say it..YOU ARE A SMOKING HOT MOMMY :blush: And you two are adorable together :cloud9:

AFM, i had a wonderful valentine's day. DH bought me my favorite twizzlers candy and a new purse that i love :cloud9: Also i got my hair colored and curled and will post a pic after my update :blush: DH and I didnt dtd because we were both tired but thats okay because we cuddled our way to sleep. We had a lovely dinner. I cooked a whole chicken with mashed potatoes, corn, and cornbread. DH loved it of course so im happy. And he also loves my hair. Actually everyone i seen loves it :cloud9: Im cd35/8dpo and no sign of AF so thats good. That reminds me that yesterday dh said, "hey, what happened to your period..its 2 days late!" I looked at him like :shock: Didnt know he actually pays attention but i told him that i most likely o'd later which therefore i give until the 20th and he said oh okay. Whew so now i got time to secretly test :haha: This morning while i went to use the bathroom and also last night...i had watery white cm. And it looked like i just finished dtd with DH..thats how watery it was :shrug: I dont know whats going on this cycle but I have alot of cm to be close to the end of my cycle. Around this time...i suppose to be have sticky cm not watery and alot of it :shrug: Hoping this does mean a bfp is brewing and Friday's test will prove it. Praying that I have a bfp for our anniversary because that would be the most amazing gift ever..well 2nd to me being blessed with my DH :blush:

Here's the hair pic and a cute pic of my baby niece :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120214_174548.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 2









IMG_20120214_183124.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## SLCMommy

Patrice- I LOVE your hair!!!! It's darling!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Ashley :thumbup: My mom said she really wanted me to get this color and its red with brown highlights. So its more like the top red and the bottom brown.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice-
I love your hair! I remembered you mentioning you were going to have it colored and was just about to ask for pics:thumbup: Gorgeous! Don't do like I did and test at 9 dpo! :haha: I tested and got a negative then the next day a positive...which meant another expensive hpt LOL! Definately sounds different this cycle! Fx'd!

Ashley- cute pics!! I used to live in Salt Lake did you go to Wendover? I've been there what a crazy place!!:haha: I am glad that you had fun! Yes, I have been on birth control before -the Ortho Tricyclene Lo and the Depo Provera. The Depo can cause all kinds of problems including infertility, I was on it for 2 years then couldn't get my period back for another 2 after I got off of it! .....maybe best to stear clear of all of it for a while but I understand your concern! What has your doc said about your health and fertility? Will you ttc again someday? :hugs: BTW- you never have to explain popping on here! This forum is for everybody!:friends:


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-Thanks. I love it. I think im going to keep this color :haha: And about the testing @ 9dpo...too late :blush: It was a bfn which i was expecting anyways because i know what you went through but i just had the urge to poas :blush: Hoping i dont get a bfn on friday and af appears on the 20th. Either way it goes..if i get a bfp or bfn..i get to poas :haha:


----------



## lauraemily17

Wow, gorgeous hair Patrice! Love the colour & the curls! I have serious curl envy, Ive had naturally curly hair all my life but in the last couple of years it just gets straighter & straighter :-( 

Ashley - love the pics of you & your hubby. Sounds like you had a lovely day & well done on your winnings! I'm going gambling next week for my birthday, can't wait!! I tried a low dose pill which some friends were on & loved as it stopped periods! For me however I spotted for 3 months solid! :dohh: I really didn't like the pill but didn't realize how much until I came off it a year before TTC. We're only going to use condoms now (as annoying as they are) in between babies until we're done then I'm hoping DH will have the snip!! 

Steph - your technician sounds lovely, really reassuring. I'm glad he said not to worry. 

Afm - I've been sorting out booking all my remaining holiday from work before maternity leave & have worked out I can hold 5 days over to next year to add onto the end of maternity leave & still take another 8 days on top of what I already have booked & with bank holidays it works out I only have 3 full weeks left at work in the next 14 weeks!!! Its made me a very happy bunny!! :D :D :D :D


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph and Laura- did either of you have scans at 8 weeks? I am scheduled for a scan at about 7.5 weeks or so unless my doctor changes it. I am a little bit nervous although I do find mysle fin these little pockets of positivity!:) I am wondering what to expect??Heartbeat visually as it will be an abdominal u/s...


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph and Laura- did either of you have scans at 8 weeks? I am scheduled for a scan at about 7.5 weeks or so unless my doctor changes it. I am a little bit nervous although I do find mysle fin these little pockets of positivity!:) I am wondering what to expect??Heartbeat visually? as it will be an abdominal u/s...


----------



## mzswizz

Laura-Thanks. I have naturally straight hair so whenever i think its time for curls...i get it done. I love curls but sometimes its hard to manage.


----------



## lauraemily17

I had 1 at 7 weeks, saw the heartbeat but couldn't hear it that early, here's a pic

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/19e77eac.jpg

It's quite amazing to think beanies gone from a cornflakes (as my DH likened him to) to a baby in only 13 weeks!!


----------



## lauraemily17

He was 9.8 mm in that picture!!


----------



## mzswizz

Laura-You're right. Comparing beanie to your display pic...it's a major growth and it happened so quickly.


----------



## Steph32

Coy- I had one right at 8 weeks. But it was a transvaginal u/s. I didn't know they could do an abdominal one that early?? I'm not sure if what you would see is different. Heart starts beating usually in the 6th week, so by the 7th week you should be able to see the heartbeat. You'll really just see a blob, you won't see any features or anything, it'll look like a little peanut with a heartbeat actually. I will post my 8 week pic.


----------



## Steph32




----------



## mzswizz

Just from looking at you ladies pics from the beginning and seeing beanies now...its like whoa where has the time flown


----------



## lauraemily17

Mine was abdominal which surprised me, there was a serious amount of zoom & hugely full bladder to get my pic!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

O my gosh ladies wow that heps a ton! So Laura- yours was abdominal and they still saw the heartbeat at 7 weeks! Yay that's when I'll probably be going in...just didn't want to go in for it if there was no chance of seeing the hb that early. But these pics helped a lot!:thumbup: 

Steph- the transvaginal does seem to show a clearer image but I am so nervous to put anything, ahem, up in there when I am this early! Not so sure this hospital offers it anyway:shrug:

I'll definately go in with a full bladder:haha:

I have been reading so much stuff about no ms=m/c but I think it's hooey as I am also reading a lot on the oposite side that says we're just lucky...but I am early yet It could still hit.


----------



## Steph32

Coy- You need a ticker so we can always keep track of how far along you are! You haven't exactly hit 5 weeks yet right? Yeah, you are still early for MS. For most it hits around 6-7. But, like you said, you could be one of the lucky ones- and there are a lot of them! More than you think! No MS definitely does NOT = m/c.

I'm surprised that the hospital even does abdominal u/s this early. I knew in the UK, when you go for a private scan that early, that's normally what they do but I had never heard of that in the UK. If i knew they could do that, I would have preferred it to. I also don't like them putting things up there that early, and i was always scared of its' effects, because in the transvaginal they are closer to the fetus.


----------



## Steph32

I meant "I have never heard of that in the _US_"


----------



## Grey Eyes

K, what's a ticker I want one!:haha: I am gonna browse this site and see if I can figure that out...:)

If I o'd on the 28 and dtd on the 27th and 29th :shrug: I am guessing I am 5-6 days into week 5? So 4+5 or so....:wacko: Gonna go look for that ticker! Oh, and just so that I could see the "lines" I busted open my CB Digi...
https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o611/greyeyes3/ClearBlueDigi1142012002.jpg
https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o611/greyeyes3/ClearBlueDigi1142012001.jpg


----------



## Grey Eyes

Yay! I figured out my ticker! :happydance:


----------



## lauraemily17

Bad case of baby brain, I left my front door keys which have my car keys on in the front door last night & someone has taken them! There was only about a 15 min window where they could have done before DH went out. Thankfully my car is still there but theres a lot of cars parked on our street so I think they are waiting to come back today. I am so made & upset with myself. DH has gone out to get new locks & I'm going to have to take my car to my Mums until we can get the locks changed on that which will prob cost a couple of hundred pounds. Why are people so dishonest?! I'm just so upset, I feel like I am loosing my mind :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## lauraemily17

Even worse case of baby brain, I have now found my keys!!!!!! :dohh: looked everywhere but guess were I found them, in my bag! I have left them in the door before since pregnant so we thought I'd done it again but this time they'd been taken. I really am loosing my mind :( 1 more week until 2 whole weeks off work, don't think I've ever needed it so badly!


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-Yay for gettign a ticker.

Laura-Wow what an adventure you went on. I remember one time i walked out my house to drive to Miami and locked myself out the house. I had to go all ninja to try and climb up to our upstairs bedroom because the window doesnt lock thank goodness because i was able to get my keys :haha:

Currently, im cd36/9dpo and in my head i thought i would be 11dpo tomorrow but in reality i am going to be 10dpo so yesterday's test was really at 8dpo not 9dpo :dohh: But anyways. DH and I dtd last night. We actually dtd 3 times last night :blush: Okay and now i figured out the difference between my cm and dh's leftovers. Okusually when i wipe after dtd...the tp is just wet as if water touched it. There's no stretching and its more of a dry feeling. But the cm i have been getting is watery but creamy and thick and white. Yesterday, it happened again where it was just leaking out and im like not again. CM was all over my underwear. Good thing DH came home just in time and we showered. Hoping this really means a bfp for me.


----------



## Steph32

So it looks like I actually missed a whole lot of posts from early yesterday, and I just went back to look at them today. Patrice, I love your hair! The color and the curls are beautiful!

*And ASHLEY- Sorry I missed your post! Glad you and DH had a nice trip gambling. Re: birth control, I was on the pill (I don't think it was a low dose, just the normal dose) for about 8 years prior to getting married. I started on it not because I was sexually active but because of acne. And then when I became sexually active I just stayed on it. I never had any problems, periods were great, painless, and regular. Went off the pill about 6 months before getting married and only used condoms. Then went off the condoms shortly after getting married and got pregnant within 6 months. So coming off of it and getting pregnant was no problem really. I didn't (and never) want to use anything like the depo shot or an IUD because I would be worried about its' effects and also future fertility. In your case, because you did the IUD and it didn't quite work out so well for you, I wouldn't do it again. I would just use condoms or go on the pill, you don't want your fertility affected for when you DO want to become pregnant again, no matter when that is. You want no problem whatsoever. By the way, you say that you think something you may have ate hurt the baby? Why do you think that, and do you suspect something in particular?
*
Laura- Cut yourself some slack about the baby brain  Sorry you had to go through all that, thinking the keys were stolen and everything, but glad that you found them in your bag after all!

Coy- Yay you have your ticker now! Glad you figured that out.

Patrice- Testing tomorrow?


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-RE my hair: thanks and yes testing tomorrow. Worried though because i would only be 10dpo.


----------



## lauraemily17

Have you got any other tests Patrice?

Thought it's time for another bump pic as people at work keep commenting on recent bump growth!! 

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/fa7e1fdd.jpg

I also thought it was time to replace my belly bar so went for a sparkly blue star for my little boy. (excuse the furry belly!)

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/8f7ef48f.jpg


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> Even worse case of baby brain, I have now found my keys!!!!!! :dohh: looked everywhere but guess were I found them, in my bag! I have left them in the door before since pregnant so we thought I'd done it again but this time they'd been taken. I really am loosing my mind :( 1 more week until 2 whole weeks off work, don't think I've ever needed it so badly!

OMG Laura!:rofl: That is soooo baby brain! :haha: I have done that-left my keys in the door.:dohh: lol, don't be too hard on yourself it happens to all of us!:) You made my day though, I gotta say:haha: I was just about to respond to your first post that you should check your purse (that's what happened to me with my DD) when I read your second post:rofl:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura --cutest bump! And I get furry belly too...it's the hormones:rofl: BTW- I am jealous of your bar! I had a lucky four leaf clover after I had dh pierce my belly button. Then, for some odd reason, when I got prego last year my body decided to reject the bar and just sort of healed it out. It just fell to the floor! I asked an expert and he told me that sometimes our immune systems reject the bar as though it were a sliver or something...I am guessing that is when my body kicked in high gear when it reected the pregnancy :( Anyway, after this baby I am going to pierce again!:thumbup: Gorgeous blue star!!


Patrice- I am not sure if longer cycles mean it takes longer for hcg to register, I can't imagine why. Once the egg pops out it pops out...then just fertilize and implant. I tested 10 dpo with bfp so I say give it a shot tomorrow! Unless you are worried about it then I say GIVE IT SHOT anyway:haha: I am dying to know:) If bfn try again in a couple days.

AFM- took my two dd to the dentst today. Funny things they love going to the dentist not a 'fraidy bone in their bodies! I have been feeling good...today will be my 8th day on progesterone. Seems good so far :thumbup: I have been seriously exhausted though, I think that is attributed to pregnancy. No matter how much I sleep I wake up tired. I've notice a little "bump" right above pelvic area too that wasn't there before :thumbup:

A thought just occured to me...Twins? :shrug: That'd be scary and awesome at the same time!:haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Laura-I love love love your belly button piercing and your bump so cute. And i think we all go through the furry belly stage :haha:

Coy-I will be testing tomorrow morning :haha: Hopefully its a bfp if not then digi opks here i come :haha:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice- I can't wait!:happydance: I am excited. It's always so stressful, and I hate seeing bfn's but I had my share just this month alone...funny how one day can make such a huge difference! I am glad that you have a frer.:thumbup:

AFM- today was realy fun. Dh wanted a "family shopping" day so we loaded the girls up and went shopping. I kind of avoided "baby stuff" because if he is stressing out I didn't want to add to it...no such thing!lol He omes rushing over with this cute little newborn outfit saying "Awwww CUTE!" :haha: and pulled me over to shop with him. So we ended up buying several little outfits!:rofl: Made me feel good and a whole lot less stressed:) He loves kids and is an awesome dad- he takes part in everything, so I am very fortunate! He even took mid-wifery classes and delivered both of our girls...the first daughter he turned the shoulders and caught when she came out th second- it all happened way to fast for that but he helped immensley. He's my hero:)

Oh and my doctor told me today that the spikes in temperature are completely normal for a pregnant woman (did I mention that already?). Since I got prego my temp spikes to 99.5 during the day:shrug: My dh blames everything on the added progesterone but I keep reminding him that pregnancy comes with its own funky little quirks.


----------



## mzswizz

Oh BTW, here is my pic of my lovely evap. I took the pic at 15 mins because i forgot to do it at the 10 minute mark :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







img tweeked.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Steph32

Patrice--- Hmmm, are you sure that's an evap?? Looks a bit more pronounced than an evap, even if you did wait 15 minutes. That's actually not too long after to wait, and for a darkish line like that to come up, makes me wonder! If in fact you ARE 10dpo (wait, 9 or 10 today? And did you take it tonight?) that kind of a line looks about right. Definitely test in the morning.

Laura- Love the little blue star belly ring, so cute! So would you say you are like 99% sure it's a boy? You definitely have a good bump going now!! Oh and you don't even want to see my belly fur. I have belly hair ALL the time, even when not pregnant. I have a line of dark hair that runs from my belly button down to the pubic bone. It's embarrassing actually. I have to pluck it.

Coy- Wow, so your DH delivered your girls??!! That's pretty impressive! Will you be having him do it this time too?? And twins... do you have a feeling about that? Is there some indication that's telling you it might be twins? I actually thought I was because my hcg level was so high in the beginning, and my symptoms were stronger this time. But, I guess just one healthy baby! Which I'm glad about, don't think I could handle twins...


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice! That doesn't look like an evap to me! Do you still have a frer? If not I am ordering you to "hold it" tomorrow while you go buy another FRER:haha: jk. It looks like abfp to mebut test with fmu:thumbup:I can't wait for morning! I agree with Steph- 5 minutes longerw ouldn't make much of a difefrence with evaps...this looks more bfp-ish to me:)


----------



## Grey Eyes

mzswizz said:


> Oh BTW, here is my pic of my lovely evap. I took the pic at 15 mins because i forgot to do it at the 10 minute mark :dohh:

Did you take this in the evening/afternoon? Can't wait for fmu!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> Patrice--- Hmmm, are you sure that's an evap?? Looks a bit more pronounced than an evap, even if you did wait 15 minutes. That's actually not too long after to wait, and for a darkish line like that to come up, makes me wonder! If in fact you ARE 10dpo (wait, 9 or 10 today? And did you take it tonight?) that kind of a line looks about right. Definitely test in the morning.
> 
> Laura- Love the little blue star belly ring, so cute! So would you say you are like 99% sure it's a boy? You definitely have a good bump going now!! Oh and you don't even want to see my belly fur. I have belly hair ALL the time, even when not pregnant. I have a line of dark hair that runs from my belly button down to the pubic bone. It's embarrassing actually. I have to pluck it.
> 
> Coy- Wow, so your DH delivered your girls??!! That's pretty impressive! Will you be having him do it this time too?? And twins... do you have a feeling about that? Is there some indication that's telling you it might be twins? I actually thought I was because my hcg level was so high in the beginning, and my symptoms were stronger this time. But, I guess just one healthy baby! Which I'm glad about, don't think I could handle twins...

I always wanted twins, especially now that I am getting "older" quote end quote:haha: That'd make my family big in a hurry! I don't know about a feeling...just started to notice bump over pelvis area and can't remember if I had that this early the last 2 times..:shrug:


----------



## lauraemily17

Patrice - that looks just like your bfp last time, I really don't think it's an evap. Hope you test today with fmu. 

Coy - your DH is amazing delivering your girls! My DH is not sure he even wants to cut the cord! He will however watch birthing programs & come to anti natal classes. 

Steph - I'm as sure as I can be & I can't see how he can't be a boy now. I've also got used to the idea & actually looking forward to having a son. The only thing that worries me & I'm trying to put to the back of my mind is our second baby. I'm going to be desperate for a girl then & devastated if we had a second boy. I guess what will be will be though.


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks ladies. To answer all your questions...ok it was with fmu yesterday. And in the 3 min mark i didnt see anything i was saying maybe a hint of a line but i was thinking nope eyes playing tricks on me so i put it down and went to feed the dogs came back and looked at the time and i was like shoot its pass the 10 min mark but i took the pic and i thought evap because lots of ladies said frer is known for pink evaps :nope: And i was 9dpo when i took the pic.

AFM, im cd37/10dpo. I did test today but i think its a bfn. DH and I dtd last night also. Today i go into work and I wont be back home until 6pm. But atleast tomorrow im only working a 4 hour shift :happydance: Im only 10dpo so im still not out yet :thumbup: I have 4 more days before AF shows and im hoping she doesnt show but we shall see. Tomorrow is dh and i 6 yr anniversary. Usually we do something small but when its our wedding anniversary, we usually go out etc. I like the fact that my AF has been extended though because i didnt want to go into bleeding again after that 20 day bleed :nope: So im happy that i am getting more than 2 weeks off of the bleeding :happydance: So now DH and i are just dtd as much as possible because we dont know how long the next one will be :haha: Im not really feeling bad about the test because I know its still early. So just have to wait and see. Might test on Monday. Dont know yet.

Here's the pic of today's test...the top is yesterday's and the bottom is today's

BTW..i tweeked it because the picture was blurry so i just put auto brightness, auto contrast on it. Didnt do anything with any colors etc.
 



Attached Files:







img tweeked.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mzswizz

Oh and BTW, forgot to say last night...DH and I were in the shower and when i went to wash my bbs..my nipples were VERY sensitive :shrug: I had to be slow and gentle when soaping that area. And when we dtd last night and DH was grabbing i whinced a few times. They dont hurt as bad now but i was like whoa i wonder why that happened.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice- it's hard to tell on the bottom one because of shadow:shrug: but I def see a line on the top one. Still got my fx'd for you this month! I have read sore bb's is one of the major symptoms. I haven't had too much trouble with it, just exhausted all of the time...knowing me I worry why my bb's aren't sore LOL!:haha: Oh well, take it as it comes:) 

GL for your next test (if you decide to test again)!!:thumbup:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Aaaannnnd BLOAT is here. I am now having self image issues lol:haha: jk, but bloat is definatly here..Early for bloat?:shrug:


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-I dont think its early for bloat for you seeing you had kids already.

AFM, im nauseous when im hungry but when i eat i feel fine. And i can feel my nipples rubbing against my bra and they are VERY sensitive :shrug:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice-

I'd definately chack again with fmu!:thumbup: Sounds bfp to me!


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-im going to buy some more frers tomorrow and test. Im going to test tomorrow and then on monday. I was thinkinh maybe. Was thinking this inside my head but nope its really happening. My nipples hurt and right now i am at pizza hut waiting for the food and the smell is not agreeing with me. Hopefully it does lead to a bfp. But im still preparing myself for next cycle.


----------



## Grey Eyes

lol It sure sounds like your prego!:rofl: I am also thinking that ovulation can be difficult to pin down plus all the varyig factors of when fert. and implant. takes place...can be anywhere from a week to 12 days! So if you test tomorrow and again Monday yay! I hope you get your bfp:) Mmmm Pizza sounds....well I thought it sounded good but I just ate so, not just yet:haha: 

Just talked to my pharmacist and she told me not to take coral calcium...I had been but ran out a few months ago. She said the coral is so contaminated anymore it might be bad for the baby. So- kudos for running out!:thumbup: God is taking care of me:)


----------



## mzswizz

i really hope this is a bfp!


----------



## lauraemily17

Patrice - I so hope this is it for you, your symptoms sounds so promising! Can't wait to see your next test!

Coy - Definately not too early for bloat, I got it stright away, all good signs that your hormones are right and baby is all good.

Steph - how are you doing? Have you felt your baby from the outside yet?

Afm - My bleeding gums are getting silly now, blood literally drips with blood when I brush my teeth at night, d you ladies know anything I can do to try and stop it? 

I've sorted my outfit for my birthday night out next Saturday, can't believe I'm going to be 30!! Found a beautiful little black lace maternity dress and bought some shiny red heels today and red nail varnish to match! Was a little worried I wouldn't be able to find anything nice that fits me but love the dress I've found, it's really flatering and bump hugging in the right places.


----------



## lauraemily17

Also, my baby has a new favourite place in my womb, ON MY BLADDER!! Seriously he won't get off it. It's usually worse when I'm walking and I need the toilet every 10 mins. Often when I really want to go there isn't actually a lot there or I can't go! I didn't think they did this until they were bigger!!! :dohh:


----------



## mzswizz

Laura-Cant wait to see pics of your dress. It sounds beautiful. Also, my sister had to experience that also. I guess babies love to see mommy go :haha:

AFM, im cd38/11dpo today. Also.."Happy 6th year Anniversary Babes :blush:" Ok now that i got that out the way :haha: My nipples are still killing me and i dont know why. I tested today and im waiting for the time frame so i can look. So will update soon. Hoping i get my bfp soon though. I really dont want to worry about another cycle of ttc but if i have to then i will. DH and I both work today but hopefully he gets off early enough to hang out and celebrate. Im thinking he wont be able to get a bfp as a anniversary gift just yet. Im 3 days away from AF due date. Hopefully something appears atleast. Well thats it for now.


----------



## mzswizz

another bfn
 



Attached Files:







img tweeked.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 4









IMG_20120218_082134.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mzswizz

i think i have line eye but i think its a faint line on the tweeked pic. And my nipples are killing me...my boobs feel super heavy and i feel :sick: and i know its due to not eating yet. I really feel like im pregnant because last time i was pregnant my bbs felt just like this. I never get bbs pain and this came out of nowhere. Also, last night it hurt to dtd while dh was on top and i had a sharp pain in my right lower abdominal side. Not only that but that pain feels like its coming back :shrug:


----------



## Steph32

Patrice- Yeah, I don't know, I'm seeing a little something on the tweaked one but could be line eye too! It's just that your symptoms sound so promising-- and familiar! Getting nauseous when you're hungry is a classic symptom. I hope that we don't have another situation where the hcg is not registering, but then again we really don't know what dpo you are so it's hard to say! Just waiting for AF at this point (and testing when you can) is how you'll know I guess!

Laura- Happy early 30th! Welcome to the 30's club :haha: So, I get the gum bleeding a lot too, it's just the hormones. I actually just went to get my teeth cleaned (they say the 2nd tri is the best time to do it) and my gums were bleeding like crazy, but they know it's just the hormones. I don't think there is anything we can really do about it :shrug: Yes, I'm feeling baby move from the outside, not very pronounced like what I remember feeling and seeing in the 3rd tri, but if I put my hand there I can sometimes feel the kicks. Most of them are internal though, and I feel it down low by the bladder! It's funny, when baby is acting up a lot I have DH quickly put his hand there but baby will stop completely, kind of frustrating, cause I want him to feel it! I tell him it's his calming energy that settles the baby down or something :haha:

Coy- I used to take Coral Calcium too. I've had to stop taking a lot of things since being pregnant, everything is always so if-y and I worry about taking the chance with anything! Natural or pharmaceutical. When I have to take something, I consult like 3 different doctors and go online and find out all the info I can!

AFM, I had a productive day yesterday. Picked out and bought some new furniture for Nicholas' room and found the crib we are getting-- but have to order the crib soon because it takes 10-12 weeks to come in! Also got some swatches of the colors of paint we will be choosing from, and made kind of a list of things we need to get done priority wise. Oh, and I didn't have a car for the last week because the battery died so I brought it in to get a new battery, among other things. My car is on its' last leg and although it is fine for now, I would like to get a new one before the baby is here... but our credit isn't so good right now so I don't know what we'll do.


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-i know. I feel so confident that i am. Im still thinking maybe its early so thats why im going to wait until tuesday to test. But i dont feel like myself and i just feel different. Especially with all these symptoms starting just a couple days ago. Hopin this is it! And how come it takes so long for the crib? And i know what you mean about a car. Dh and i want a new car because mines needs major work


----------



## Steph32

Well we unfortunately have to get a new one because our old one was recalled (they don't make the drop side cribs anymore because babies were getting their arms/legs stuck in the slats)... so since we had a whole bedroom set we had to find one that matches our exsiting changing table/dresser and nightstand with the right white color. So this particular crib happens to be perfect, and I like how it's pretty simple and it's not that expensive either, but good quality. Even though it takes up to 12 weeks, that's ok because that would mean it would come sometime in early June... and even if the baby does come early, he will be using the co-sleeper (bassinett) for the first month anyway.. so I think we're good on time. The important thing right now is getting Nicholas settled in his new room because the baby's room will not take too much work to complete. Organizing and finding a place for all of Nicholas' toys will be the hard part!


----------



## mzswizz

Now he is going to get a big kids room. How will he manage . He probably will fall in love.

AFM, this sensitive nipple thing is killing me. A book brushed up against my bbs and now i feel like i have been pinched on both nipples and my bbs are weighing me down. I feel like i got implants and they are too big for my body :haha:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice- I definately see a very faint line. I was actually about 1-2 days shy of af time when I got my bfp with the frer. The day before was a bfn! So timing can mean everything.:thumbup: I don't really believe in line eye because when I was getting my bfn's I wanted line eye so bad!:haha: lol and I couldn't even see faint then. Your symptoms sound so convincing. You say you feel different- I did too, I felt really relaxed and just awesome for some reason. 

Laura- would love to see pics of the new dress! I gotta be so carfeul I actually splurged and bought a gorgeous maternity top, a red sparkly thing...Sigh...I know its very early but it was ion ebay and if I didn't someone else would, right?:haha: And I am gearing my pants that direction too, I never needed actual maternity pants but I am always on the lookout for stretchy stuff. My dh is so awesome- he bought me several gorgeous Hawaain style stretchy summer sun dresses. :) Btw about having to pee all the time- I was told to lean forward as that tilts your bladder to empty it completely. Then my doc told me to pee again. Then again just before I decide to get up.:haha: Funny doc...

Steph- yay you feel baby move! Pretty soon he'll be kicking holes in your ribs (not really). :) Glad you found the crib you wanted!

AFM- I think I have caluclated myself at being 2 days into week 6 today. Today will be my 10th day on progetserone. I ams o glad we started this, it helps relieve my mind incase corpus luteum decides to go defunk to early! Trying to eat healthy whole wheat toast with red pears for breakfast and a glass of milk...my girls wanted cake :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-Can you really see it? And i will be waiting for tuesday which is af due date to test. Also i know the symptoms make me keep my hopes high. Praying this is it for me.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice-

I see like a shadow there on the tweakedone. Are you going to test again tomorrow or wait for Monday?


----------



## Steph32

I actually see part of a pink line on the bottom edge of the tweaked one, not a shadow. But nothing on the other one.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> I actually see part of a pink line on the bottom edge of the tweaked one, not a shadow. But nothing on the other one.

Yes! It's on the bottom that I see it also! I think we are as excited as Patrice :rofl:

Patrice- have you done any bbt'ing to see if your temp spiked up? I check mine once in a while just during normal day activity and it is almost always 99.2 or 99.5.:shrug:


----------



## Grey Eyes

AFM-

Well I am exhausted again :) Nose is still stuffy...I wonder about all of the symptoms they say you are "supposed" to have. My bb's aren't sore, I have been getting this queesiness but not really nauseas. Just fatigue and stuffy nose. Oh yeah, and crankiness :haha:
I am getting excited for my scan coming up. Seems like so far away! But I know it's not. 

Steph- how are you feeling today? Are you in the "energetic" phase yet? That's where you run around cleaning everything, remodeling, finding projects upon projects..lol, I did that, then in my third tri I'd look back and think "I should have conserved" :haha:

Is your little Nicholas eager for a new brother? :) My dh and I were in such a huge rush to the hospital with our second daughter our little 4 year old stayed int he delivery room with us. At one point I was cursing rather loudly (labor pain, you know...:) ) and she walked hesitantly to my side and said "Mama, I am _trying_ to _concentrate_ on my book- could you pleeeease be quiet?" :haha" Then at one point she peeked and clapped her hands over her eyes! Poor little thing, she was pretty amazed by it all though and once her baby sister came out she thought it was pretty awesome. :) :hugs:


----------



## SLCMommy

Coy - LOL that is such a funny story!!

AFM, I know this isn't TTC related but DH & I want to have a renewal since when we got married last May it was just a private ceremony that we planned rather quickly. In attendance was two of his sisters and his mom and step dad. Nobody from my side. lol..
He wants to wait for awhile and have a lavish renewal here in Salt Lake City, but I know the prices of airfare and if we were to go to Vegas which is only a five hour drive, it would be cheaper for people from anywhere outside of Utah to fly too, AND people here would only have a five hour drive. I know I live in SLC, but it's probably more economical for guests to fly into Vegas (well, I know it is) than into SLC....

The issue is that DH thinks a renewal in Vegas is "tacky", but I say it depends on HOW you go about it. Sure, a lot of the chapels are filled with plastic flowers, etc... I understand that, but I think if you take a year or two to plan, pay on it, etc... you can make it a nice/classy (as classy as Vegas can get) occasion. Plus, it's a renewal... I mean, I don't mean to dismiss it as if it doesn't or wouldn't mean anything because it would of course... but I guess it's more important to me that the 2nd time around people are there from my friends & family verses having something totally lavish and not have many come because of travel costs....if that makes any sense?

Haha.


----------



## Grey Eyes

It does make sense, I can understand both points of view- Vegas has given wedding ceremonies almost the "slam bam" addage but in all reality it is just avery convenient location! If the location is better I think you can make the wedding whatever you want it to be--wherever it is! :) I think it sounds like an awesome idea! :thumbup: Very sweet a renewal--my dh and I have talked about that I can't belieev it's been almost a decade!!! Then we decided "screw it we'll take the wedding money and just have an awesome Hawaaiin anniversary/vacation" :rofl: :haha: Ahhhh, sounds awesome right about now (as it drizzles wet snow outside)..:)


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks ladies. Im going to go buy the equate at walmart right now and test just to try a different test and see what happens.

AFM, im currently cd39/12dpo. DH and I had a wonderful anniversary and we dtd twice :haha: Also, as a gift, DH and I went and bought some more fish for our fish tanks :happydance: The fish are very beautiful and love it in the tank. We also went to walmart and ever since i told dh how i been feeling and saying that I think i could be pregnant...he bought 3 pk cb digis :haha: He wanted me to test last night saying that if i am it would be a great anniversary gift to us :cloud9: but that plan went right out the window because i didnt have to pee and then we dtd and then i had to pee but he said NO because i dont want my soldiers to give you the wrong results :haha: Gotta love him. So im going to wait it out with the digis. Im going to wait until AF due date because DH and I are both off on Tuesday :happydance: Hoping its going to come back positive...if not then i would keep testing every week with the digi until i get my answer one way or another. AF is due in 2 days so pretty nervous. And my nipples are still sensitive to the touch. Praying this is it for me.


----------



## mzswizz

my bfn..i have a feeling im out
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120219_083955.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 3









IMG_20120219_083835.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 3









equate.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## SpudsMama

Patrice - That's strange because the line on the FRER didn't look like an evap to me :shrug: I have a feeling the HCG issue you had last time might come to play again!

Coy - I wouldn't over-think the missing symptoms. I've never had sore boobs either whilst being pregnant. They've grown, and the nipples are slowly darkening in colour, but that's it. 

Ashley - Love the renewal idea! Also, I don't think Vegas is tacky at all. Now what's tacky is a fancy dress wedding like what my Mom's ex always asked for... he wanted to be Robin Hood :roll: There's a reason for him being her _EX_! :rofl: 

AFM - Scan tomorrow!! :happydance: Nervous as hell, but can't wait! xx


----------



## mzswizz

emma-cant wait for your scan and im thinking maybe it just takes my body awhile for the level to build up or the hook effect maybe. with my first i think i got a bfp a few days after.


----------



## Steph32

Coy- Not really feeling "energetic" yet and wonder if I'll ever be. I remember being pregnant the first time and feeling that nesting urge when I was 35-36 weeks and it was getting close. I was really able to move around well, being bigger didn't seem to get in my way. This time, I feel like it's so hard for me to walk around already. If I'm on my feet too much during the day I start to get lower back and hip cramps. And part of it is having to take care of Nicholas. I'm sure you felt more this way with your 2nd, and probably will with this one? I'm just feeling like there is so much to do and physically just can't start it or find the time and the space to do it.

Patrice- Yeah, don't see anything on those recent tests. Maybe there is just something about your body just not registering the hcg in your urine. Maybe this will be the case everytime you get pregnant? And I know you don't want to go to the dr this early because they will doubt that you are pregnant, and it's too early for a scan, etc... so that situation kind of sucks cause you'll never get a straight answer! I would say if you really think you are pregnant, treat yourself as such and be careful with dtd, take care of yourself, etc...

Ashley- I know Vegas can have that "tacky" reputation, but I think it is what you make it. I'm sure you would make it very lovely and especially with all your close family and friends there (as opposed to the people that have a "quicky" ceremony) would make it very special and intimate. And it is a renewal, so you can go as simple or as over the top as you want, the important thing is that you and DH are recommitting yourselves to each other and whatever fashion that may be, it will be special!


----------



## Grey Eyes

mzswizz said:


> my bfn..i have a feeling im out

Nope I wouldn't say you're "out" just yet! I tested this same dpo with a _*FRER*_ and got a bfn! Next day with a blue dye cross (they're terrible btw) a veeerrrrryy faint positive. It took the actual 1 day before my missed period to get a bfp with frer. Try to relax- it can be soooo nerve wracking I know! Listen to your body- if oyu feel like you're pregnant treat your body like you are....I felt like it but honestly thought that I was just "talking myself into it" IYKWIM. Your dh seems to be so understanding and I think it's awesome for you to have such a great supporter! Steph is right- be careful bd'ing, just in case. I'm sure you can, just no, um, ruf stuff :blush: lol! Btw, remember you are totally normal (and you've been prego before!) so it's just a matter of time. I can't wait for yur bfp! It's funny, this is a pretty awesome thread...I have browsed through other threads of ttc and as soon as someone gets a bfp they are like "adios" and I like the fact that we can all stick together here! That's "TTC buddies" for you!:friends:

AFM- yesterday was day 10 for progesterone...haven't had any trouble with them at all but wouldn't you know it: last night I placed it (ahem) and laid down to sleep and my 2 year old has a bad dream or something and starts screaming for me. So of course I had to hop up and the darn thing keeps trying to slip out! Try explaining that to a mad little kid!:rofl: Sigh...and I spoke too early for the sore bb's. Nipples feel like hot pokers today (started last night). :shrug:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Emma- Yay for your scan!:happydance: Yes, it is scary but those first few seconds once they tell you it's all cool you'll be so happy! :thumbup:Keep us posted!


----------



## Steph32

Coy- There you go, sore nipples! Symptoms you wanted to feel are all coming in their due time :haha: I hope you luck out though with no MS, I know you want it for confirmation but once/if it's here you'll be singing a different tune!

Patrice- If you don't get your period soon I would think no doubt you are prego! Do you feel any pms symptoms coming on?


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph- lol you made a me laugh!:rofl: Yes, sore nipples...but I am trying hard not to worry this time around, I am actually feeling pretty durn positive :thumbup: But I did have to bring it up yesterday didn't I?:dohh: And here I am again staying up late. I do my college assignments and any drafting I need done at night when it quiet -one thing about kids...quiet goes out the window!lol I love my girls so much though, I don't understand how they can go full speed 100% of the time. It only takes me 30 seconds to get them to sleep though if they can juuuuust be quiet that long. :)


----------



## mzswizz

Coy & Steph-Thanks for being here through this troubling time for me :hugs:

Coy-Wow i didnt know that it took 1 day before your missed af. Im 1 day before my missed AF today. But i used the bathroom twice already :dohh:

Steph-AF is due tomorrow and no i dont feel any PMS symptoms. Like usually i would feel super hungry and tired to the point i would sleep all day. But now i dont really eat alot because i dont know after eating..i tend to not feel so good and i STILL have sore nipples. Usually im cramping alot lately (remember thats what i sued to think im pregnant) in my ovaries but i dont feel nothing. The only thing i feel is sore hips :shrug: I dont know they just feel sore. And DH said the same thing about just live like im pregnant just in case and he said which isnt hard because i already do.

AFM, im currently cd40/13dpo. DH wanted me to take a digi and I did but i knew it was going to be negative...which it was. AF is due tomorrow so just going to wait for her to come. But the weird thing is..i just got a "feeling" she's not. Maybe its me trying to be hopeful or something but i dont know. I just feel "weird". And my nipples still hurt so that has to be a good sign right? Just got to wait around to see what happens. Last night, had a dream that AF came so maybe it was just preparing me :shrug: Im off today so im going to just try and relax. Let's see if that works out.


----------



## mzswizz

my frer evap from yesterday..i know its an evap because once again its after time limit so stupid frers and their pink evaps :growlmad:

By the way the bottom test is the equate and even though i couldnt get a picture of it..it too has evaps. A faint pink + Oh well
 



Attached Files:







img tweaked 2.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 2









img tweaked.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Grey Eyes

mzswizz said:


> my frer evap from yesterday..i know its an evap because once again its after time limit so stupid frers and their pink evaps :growlmad:
> 
> By the way the bottom test is the equate and even though i couldnt get a picture of it..it too has evaps. A faint pink + Oh well

Patrice- I am not so sure those are evaps. FRERs are notorious for being one of the best early result tests. When I got my bfn's they were def. bfn's...no evaps to be had and I used several frers. And the +...if you got a faint on that also I think it strange that you'd start getting evaps on all your tests. So I am really hoping this is your bfp!:thumbup: Maybe with your longer cycle it takes longer:shrug: But from what the frer's are saying you have hcg in your system. I think the digi's are awesome but I also think that they require more hcg to confirm the reading...I know when I got mine and I broke it open the test line was super dark. So I do love frers! I gotta say...looks like abfp to me...Iknow, I know not supposed to get hopes up but it's super difficult not to when you see that faint little line!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice- just as an aside thought...if you still have your "not pregnant" digi I would love to see that thing broken open! They have the same type of test strip with the two lines inside. I am wondering if you got a faint positive on that also just not enough to register the digi?? I'd love to see it...I couldn't help it and had to break mine open:haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-I dont know whats going on but i think that if its a bfp then im ready for lines to get darker or something. AF is due tomorrow so if a no show then i will put money aside from my check to go bloodwork done. And when i use to get evaps on frer it would just be pink at the very top and very bottom not a whole line so i dont know and then it says not to read a test after the mark. Its a day later and i checked on them again so silly me. And i know for sure its an evap on the equate because when i put both frer and equate to the sunlight...the equate horizontal line was clear and you can see through it but the frer you couldnt see through it at all so :hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-I dont know whats going on but i think that if its a bfp then im ready for lines to get darker or something. AF is due tomorrow so if a no show then i will put money aside from my check to go bloodwork done. And when i use to get evaps on frer it would just be pink at the very top and very bottom not a whole line so i dont know and then it says not to read a test after the mark. Its a day later and i checked on them again so silly me. And i know for sure its an evap on the equate because when i put both frer and equate to the sunlight...the equate horizontal line was clear and you can see through it but the frer you couldnt see through it at all so :hugs:

And here is the digi test strip and yes i already cracked it open :blush:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120220_094936.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lauraemily17

Patrice - I agree, evaps really aren't very common on frers & to have had a couple & one on another brand must be a sign of an early bfp. I think like Stepth & Coy have said, you should treat yourself as if you are. The tests & symptoms are just like they were last time with the twins, I really dont think & hope it's s cruel conincedance. Can you get in for bloods in a few days time? They came up positive before. 

Ashley - just shows to be careful what you wish for symptoms wise!! I have to say though it is reassuring every new one you get! Hope you do manage to escape the sickness though, I still have the odd day of nausea now, drives be crazy!!

Steph - sounds like you've had a productive time recently with the nursery & Nicholas room. How does Nicholas feel about moving? That's fab being able to feel bubs move from the outside, I haven't really properly. My baby also likes to stop moving whenever DH tries to feel!! We think however he may have just caught him last night!! He's been having a bit of a party in there over the past 2 days!!

Ashley - there are so many beautiful places in the hotels in Vegas for a renewal, you don't even need to go to a chaple if you don't want to. I would recommend the Venician or the Wynn, they are just beautiful & I know some1 who got married at the Wynn & had an amazing time. It's such a lovely idea for a celebration with your friends & family.


----------



## lauraemily17

Digi looks positive to me although I never cracked one of my def negatives open to compare. Definately get bloods.


----------



## Grey Eyes

patrice- I agree with Laura, that digi looks positive to me. It's faint but it is definately there!!


----------



## mzswizz

Laura-My plan is to put money aside from my paycheck that i get on friday to go get bloods if af is a no show. And they said its always going to be two lines in a digi so im not really bothering about it. But also, i've noticed you put ashley for your response to Coy :blush: And im hoping this is the start. Im hoping that im just earlier than i thought or something. Really hoping this is it and it will turn into a successful pregnancy.

Coy-Well hope this is the start of something. Maybe im earlier than i think.


----------



## lauraemily17

A perfect example of baby brain, well spotted Patricd! Sorry Coy!


----------



## mzswizz

lol no problem. It happens to us all :haha: 

OUCH! i feel like i got a pulled muscle or a stitch on my right side. I dont know where it came from but it wont leave ugh.


----------



## lauraemily17

And I spelt your name wrong on my response!! :dohh: :dohh: :dohh: 

Implantation pain?!?!


----------



## mzswizz

i have no clue but its like right above the right ovary (right above the pubic line) and every time i press on it..i have to pee :haha: It goes from that to close to the middle of my lower abdomen


----------



## SpudsMama

Scan went amazingly well... everything is just fine, saw the heat beating and everything! 

Spud was lying on his front so couldn't get a very good picture! 



He's also measuring over a week ahead! Going by my ovulation date I should be 13 weeks exactly, but the tech said 14w+1d! I don't mind, I've skipped straight into second tri :haha: New EDD is 19th August 2012... xx


----------



## Grey Eyes

I've been getting strange painish-tuggings here and there too! I always freak out then calm myself, then freak out again. I am calm now though :blush: No problem on the name I knew what you meant Laura! :)

Patrice- my midwife once told me that "there can be false negatives but never a fasle positive". I am bound to agree with her. I am so sad because she quit working and I can't find her now...I went for my checkup when I was prego with my first and I was still about 4-5 weeks from due date and she loked at my belly and said "I'll see you in abooouutt 3 days". Sure enough I went into labor 3 days later! Funny thing is all of her pregnant clients went into labor that same day- it was a very noisy hospital floor I tell ya! :haha: She said it was the full moon and it through us all into labor :shrug: Can't argue when she's always right:rofl: Anyway, if you have another digi would you feel comfortable testing with fmu in a few days? This digi wasn't fmu or was it?? I have some cheap internet strips, I am going to mail you some, they register with mine now but I kdon't know what miU they are:shrug: POAS is a terrible addiction, but I found these super cheap and it gives me something to do:haha:


----------



## lauraemily17

Wow, a week ahead!! Gorgeous pic even that way round! I'm definately thinking girl going by skull theory! 

Did your Mum make it to the scan with you?


----------



## Grey Eyes

TTC Sept 2010 said:


> Scan went amazingly well... everything is just fine, saw the heat beating and everything!
> 
> Spud was lying on his front so couldn't get a very good picture!
> 
> View attachment 342756
> 
> 
> He's also measuring over a week ahead! Going by my ovulation date I should be 13 weeks exactly, but the tech said 14w+1d! I don't mind, I've skipped straight into second tri :haha: New EDD is 19th August 2012... xx

Yay! Beautiful pic btw!! Congrats Emma second tri already!!!Gorgeous!:thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-thanks for sending them my way :hugs: And thanks for the pma. I did use the digi in the evening not fmu. And i will most likely test again probably at the end of the week with fmu this time.

Emma-LOVE YOUR PIC!!! see we told you not to worry and wow 14+1. Thats great. Well atleast you are now 1 week closer to your due date :haha:


----------



## SpudsMama

lauraemily17 said:


> Wow, a week ahead!! Gorgeous pic even that way round! I'm definately thinking girl going by skull theory!
> 
> Did your Mum make it to the scan with you?

I haven't looked into the skull theory at all, I'll have to get googling! My Mom did ask the tech if she could see anything between the legs, but because he was face down it would've been practically impossible I spose. 

Yeah, my Mom and Nan both came in with me. They were in tears by the time it was over... I stayed strong :smug: :haha: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Emma-Im assuming were stayed strong but once you reached home you cried your eyes out with joy :haha:


----------



## SpudsMama

mzswizz said:


> Emma-Im assuming were stayed strong but once you reached home you cried your eyes out with joy :haha:

Nope, not yet! I keep looking at the pic and dancing on the spot though :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

:haha: i can just imagine.


----------



## lauraemily17

That's lovely they were with you. My Mum & sis are coming to our growth scan at 29 weeks, so excited for then to see him!!


----------



## Steph32

Yay Emma! (You guys are always on here when I'm not :haha: ) And a week ahead too! You're just flying right into the 2nd tri! I am familiar with skull theory but in your pic it's hard to tell because he/she is face down. How was your NT measurement by the way?

Patrice- If AF doesn't show soon, do you think you'll go to the doc to get your blood drawn for a blood hcg level? I don't remember, but did the hcg register in your blood last time? I just remember that you didn't know until you got the u/s. Also, when you had your blighted ovum several years ago, did you get a positive hpt then?


----------



## Steph32

Laura- In the UK do they usually do a growth scan around 29 weeks? Just curious, I know here that they don't do growth scans unless there is a medical reason. I want one though! It would reassure me about the placenta thing.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph, if you make your concerns known to your doc I am sure she would recommend a scan...she ca't likely refuse right? I thihnk you are okay though but don't blame you for wanting to know!:thumbup:

AFM- Well, I made a nice hot dinner...slow cooked barbeque pork ribs, homemade mashed potatoes, grilled vegetables- and guess who showed up unexpectadly for dinner? Yep, :sick: Hello week 6! :haha:


----------



## SpudsMama

Steph - Thanks! Because baby was face down, she couldn't get the right measurement for the NT check. She tried to jiggle him about, but he was having none of it :roll: Oh, and the NHS here only tend to offer a growth scan when they feel there's a need for one. It's not routine.

Coy - You've caught my sickness :rofl: These last two/three days haven't been that bad for me... xx


----------



## lauraemily17

Like Emma said they're not usual & only ordered when the baby is small. My Dr didn't actually say why we were getting them but has booked 1 at 29 weeks & 1 at 36 weeks. I thought it was because beanie measures under average but it's only by 3 days. As it's still my dr from the recurrent miscarriage clinic doing them I have a suspicion we are either being spoilt, which he has said before, or we're part of a study! Sadly I don't see many women waiting in his clinic with bumps, in fact thinking about it, I've only seen 1. Either way I'm not complaining & hoping it's not because Beanies size is worrying.


----------



## lauraemily17

Coy - your dinner sounds yummy. Did you manage to enjoy at least if it before the sickness?!


----------



## SpudsMama

Laura - I'm sure he would've said something if he thought baby's weight was worrying him :thumbup: xx


----------



## lauraemily17

I think so too. There was a midwife as well and she seemed surprised that he wanted to do a growth scan so I'll go with being spoilt I think!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> Coy - your dinner sounds yummy. Did you manage to enjoy at least if it before the sickness?!

lol it took a while...I had to go lay down for half hour or so and breath deep:haha:

I woke up nauseas last night, and again this morning. After eating some toast and having a heated conversation with my daughters on-line teacher I am feeling a little bit better:haha:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice- you are about 14dpo today right?? How do you feel?


----------



## mzswizz

im currently cd41/14dpo. AF is due today and so far she is a no show :thumbup: DH and I are off today and we have to drive to Miami to take MIL to the hospital for a biopsy. DH and I sts this morning and when i wiped there was no coloration of the discharge so i dont think AF is coming :happydance: But its still early so who knows. My nipples hurt more and more as the days go by and that stitch feeling is finally gone. I guess after my body relaxed with sleep..it massaged it out. DH and I went to dinner last night because i was craving a burger but i ended up eating half of one side :shrug: The minute i got the burger..my stomach turned me away from it. Praying this is a bfp and not af just being mean to me.


----------



## lauraemily17

I have had the most awful day & am an emotional wreck. How do you ladies cope with your emotions? I have never felt so incapable and weak adn the more it upsets me the more upset I get because I don't want to get upset!!

As I'm off work for a fortnight from Friday I've got the usual pressures of trying to get everything done before I go which has been stressing me out, I then worry that its affecting my baby which stresses me out more. My job involves me making a lot of critical decisions which if they are wrong can creat financial losses for my business and I am really starting to doubt my judgement. I can't remeber things like I used to and feel like my mind is really sluggish which scares me. Then today I had to deal with the most incredably vile person ever (and I've dealt with customer complaints for about 10 years now and she was the worst on the phone ever!!) She was actually screaming abuse at me, things such as, I hope your children die, I hope you have a painful death or get run over my a bus when you go outside!! I dealt with it as I would any other customer but couldn't stop crying afterwards, I know it's not personal, she was just psycho and trying what she could to get her own way but I still couldn't stop and once the tears started they were on and off for the next hour, then all the way home, then on the phone to my Mum for an hour. My DH has left work early and is on his way home to me now as I was so upset!! I'm worried about the baby, listened in on the doppler and his was fine, heart beating away, althogh faster than usual not unhealthly. I am so worried though about the next 14 weeks I have left at work, I scared I'm going to make a mistake, I feel out of control of my emotions, I'm worried I'm going to go into labour early, I had a few pains around the bump this afternoon, not overly painful and could well just be growing pains, but still nervous.

Is it normal to feel like this? Should I be worried about the baby and perhaps see my Dr?


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura, I think everything is going to be fine. Yeah, talk to your doctor and he/she will tell you some stress is actually a good thing! It is very normal to feel this way. When I was pregnant with my second daughter I was managing a business with many employees and had to deal with vile customers too...some of the worst was a man who charged into the business and started screaming at me that his cell phone had no service (like that wa smy fault??!!) then he ended it with calling me a B*&^ch and throwing his cell phone at my head. :shrug: The next one was actually a man escaped from an insane asylum. I think he was like murderous or something becuase I was at work alone and he showed up and just stared at me for a long time. He kept making these wierd jumping motions at me. Finally he was about 3 feet from me (I was 6 months prego) and I got so mad, I pulled my utility knife out and popped the blade and had to tell him that if he got any closer I would use it. Guess what he did? Yep. He peed his pants/. And all over my business floor. Then he ran away talking to himself. He said he couldn't remember if he was Jesus or Satan...:rofl: Anyway I called the cops and went home very upset. My dh told me to remember that work is just work and even though it is IN my life it isn't my life altogether and that the important things are my family and that's what he told me to foucs on.

I don't think you should worry about work too much. :hugs: This two weeeks of is probably stressing you out because you are not there to verify everything. If you are that concerned take one day and go in for the sole purpose of verifying evrything and setting it in order. Did you delegate someone in charge while you're gone? Trust your judgement and try to relax. :) Concentrate on your wonderful dh and baby!!:friends:


----------



## mzswizz

Laura-I think everything is fine no need to worry but if you want talk to your doctor just to put your mind at ease.

AFM, nipples are KILLING me. And no AF for me :happydance: Will be testing tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Yay! Patrice I am so excited! On the days you test believe it or not I wake up and rush to the computer to check bnb just to see your results! Gonna get up early again tomorrow:haha: Hope you get a strong bfp!

AFM-I had to poas again today :haha: I used my other cb digi then broke it open to see if the test lines are darker- what do you think? Bottom test is the most recent.

https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o611/greyeyes3/22112003.jpg

https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o611/greyeyes3/22112001.jpg


----------



## Steph32

Oh Laura... I feel you. I was actually going to get on here earlier today to vent my troubles. Even though my stress is not work-related, it's definitely getting to me. I have been so incredibly irritated lately, every little thing gets me hyperventilating, chest/back pains, and I start to have cramps that make me think that I'm stressing baby and that I'm going to go into early labor... maybe not today but if this keeps happening I'm worried in the coming weeks. Nicholas is going through a very tough stage right now and just the sound of his voice and/or yelling and screaming hits a nerve with me. I would normally be able to calm myself down but I can't these days. It's his behavior, on top of everything I have to get done in this house... not that DH is not helping, he is, but I just feel the weight is on me-- because you know how men are, they don't know about cleaning and organizing, and they never do it the "right" way! The transitioning of rooms we have to do, the organizing of all the toys and crap we have, plus the fact that we have NO money to get certain things done. It's frustrating, so when Nicholas starts acting up I just can't take it. It's enough that he's high energy all day long, but when he has tantrums it just ups the ante. And how can I get any work done around here??? Plus, I can barely walk around and bend down/do things around the house because I get so incredibly tired and sore. Seriously I think my iron is low or something too. I have NO energy for anything. And I just feel time ticking away, the weeks go by, and the closer I know I'm getting to having this baby. AHHHHHH!!!!!!!!

Sorry about my venting. But reading your post I can relate! I hope things get better for you, and hope these weeks go by fast for you so that you can stay home and just relax and concentrate on baby before he gets here.


----------



## Steph32

Coy- Those lines look good to me!


----------



## SLCMommy

Laura - Wow, what a CRAZY lady!!! Sorry, Steph, that your feeling frustrated too.

AFM, The 19th was HARD. I went to church and bawled the entire time... I tried to stop it but the tears just kept on coming. I had to go up for prayer, and a minister even asked if I was okay. I took my first low-dose BC pill Aleese today. If I get my period on the placebos I should start bleeding on or around March 13. I have decided to NOT go to massage therapy school... and just work a little bit. School overall is just too much right now....

DH & I will be renewing our vows in Vegas, Aug of 2013. =) Guess whaaat?!! It's going to be an ELVIS ceremony!! Bahahaha!! What a riot, huh?! Although, the problems are starting to come....

Okay, I'm not sure if I have explained this before and if I have, please excuse this.
Anyways, I do not plan on inviting any of my family. Please hear me out, and I want your opinions...

1. I am not inviting my mother. First off, if I invited her and not the rest, it probably would make huge drama and because of it, she probably wouldn't go anyways. She has hardly been a mother to me my entire life, and I doubt she would start now and stand up for me as her daughter and come, even if others were mad they didn't get invited. During my m/c, I talked to her twice.... because I called her. She didn't once REALLY seem to care...and hasn't. She left me when I was 9/10 with her child molester stepfather, who had already been abusing me but that made it only worse...and she knew all about him because he did it to her and actually had done time in prison for it. She texted me not too long ago that she got me a birthday gift, which is NORMALLY has always gotten me a card... but I hardly never get anything from her for Christmas, etc. It's not about gifts to me, but I guess I'm trying to put it into a picture for you to understand that she hasn't ever taken an interest in ME as her DAUGHTER.

2. I'm not inviting my aunts, cousins, uncles, etc... Mostly because I grew up hours away from them, and I don't really know them that much. And, the ones I WOULD invite our minors and while I'd love for them to come, they wouldn't if my grandmother isn't invited.

3. Forget my father, he was out of the picture before I was potty trained. Same goes for anyone on his side of the family.

4. For some reason, my two sisters (my youngest sibling, my brother... is a minor and raised by my grandmother, so since she isn't invited he wouldn't be able to go) have ALWAYS hated me with a passion. I'm not sure why, and it's rather very dysfunctional but I can't say I haven't tried. I've taken them to lunch, asked them to go to movies, etc... they have always declined (except for very rare occasions) but they pretty much were close and ganged up on me growing up like "mean girls", even though I'm the oldest. I don't know why it was like that, but they've always had this "ew" attitude about me and have always been very clicky together and VERY snobbish. In fact, one of my sisters even told me that she never cared to be invited to this renewal last year...so, I guess so be it. 

5. I am not inviting my grandmother. She was the wife of the child molester, who took him back after he did time in prison for molesting my mother and never did anything for me (call authorities) when I told her what her husband had done to be starting at age 5, and I told her when I was 15. He ended up committing suicide before I could ever get anything legal done. I met my WONDERFUL husband on facebook (bahaha!) & we had a long distance relationship until we decided we wanted to be closer and wanted to get married. My grandmother, whom me and my children were living with at the time, was VERY against me getting married to him and was honestly VERY abusive about it her opinion too. When I married him, she got a lawyer and filed false papers against me saying that I am a an unfit mother and took me to court to get custody of my children. The judge actually signed this only until our court date, which was like, in three months. Basically, the court date was just a one-day deal because we got a lawyer and proved by a paper trail that she indeed was lying about ever accusation. Our relationship was pretty rocky before than, but she was/is my grandmother and I still cared for her deeply until she pulled this. She did that because she didn't "think" I knew my husband enough and was "scared for the children so I had to make something up" - in her exact words. She judge granted me back my full legal and physical custody of all three children, but gave her visitation (eye roll) only because the deadbeat fathers of the kids live in that area too and they can see them at the same time. Anyways, she has since apologized for the custody thing - and she probably is sorry. I have forgiven her, not only for my self-emotional worth so it doesn't keep eating me alive but also to show her I am the better person. I have no problem in discussing plans to meet up and exchange the kids here and there (just three times a year) and about plans for them to see their dads when they are back up in Minnesota. I even have no issue with dialing her number and talking to her a little while about the kids, whats going on with them, and maybe venting about something that went on that day. It's not that I hate her, because honestly, I don't. It's just that I can forgive but not forget.

The reason why I don't want her to come to the renewal is, not out of "spite" or to "get her back" but because being "okay" over the phone from a distances a few times a week for a short period is, to me, VERY different than spending up-close and personal time with her. I don't want to be "uncomfortable" at my renewal, and I also know she will be the big elephant in the room because EVERYONE will know (friends & DH's family) that SHE is the one who let her molester husband do that to again girl (me), and, not only that, but they know SHE is the one who did the phony accusations (HOW it got filed in the first place baffles my lawyer since she didn't have one SHRED of proof...that is what you get when you live in a small town filled with bored judges) she is the one who put me in $10,000 in debt (which, some of the ppl who borrowed us that lawyer money will be there!) Ya know? I doubt anyone would SAY anything to her - but she would be the "talk of the gossip" or the "whispers at the tables" if you know what I mean. I just want to avoid that...

So, here is my question and I need your honest opinions. 

...Am I being childish? I really need help and advice in this matter. I really don't think with any of them there that i'd be able to "be myself", and.... am I being childish for not wanting to invite my grandmother? I just feel like although I have forgiven her.... she put me in wretched emotional agony for so long that I am able to be friendly, pleasant and civil with her (she apologized, so being civil is the mature way to act) but anything more than being pleasantly distant (not in physical space) is too much for me and honestly, the thought of it gives me a panic attack and the thought of her finding out and being upset gives me a panic attack (i'm not kidding) because she was really, really intense growing up and she would freak out if I didn't do "as she said" - good thing I live across the country, huh?

I will say when I told her about Liam, she was VERY supportive, very kind - sent me flowers, etc.... Which, I do appreciate. I thought that was very sweet of her to do that, and I don't think she did that to win "points" with me either....but she certainly would FEEL like "I did THAT for her and she didn't invite me!" or "She should KNOW how sorry I am for lying about her in the courts!" 

...But I feel like what she did to me takes time for someone to heal, but it won't be something I can ever truly forget, and I feel like she did this upon herself (she story isn't fabricated at all ). To me, even though it is an easy choice for me to not invite her, I'm not doing it jumping up and down and saying "haha..."... It DOES break my heart that I have to make this choice, and it breaks my heart that I don't/won't be inviting her but I feel like I have to remember that she did this to herself.



Another question (sorry it's so long...) I had slipped that I was looking to have a renewal sometime July/Aug of next year and venting about prices. I was stressed because of the kids..Haylie CUT her beautiful hair, etc... and it just popped out. She didn't seem too enthusiastic, but Idk... that could mean a number of things. Anyways, if it DOES ever come if and she asks if she is invited, or if it's come up in away I have to give an answer..... what should I say? I think she will UNDERSTAND "in her heart" but I think she will be mad/upset because she has "apologized" etc.... How would you handle it if the question arose if she is invited? What and how do I tell her?


----------



## SLCMommy

sorry for the spelling/grammar errors... I'm SUPER tired. lol


----------



## lauraemily17

Thanks ladies. Got into work at 7.45 this morning & managed to get a whole lot of work done which has helped me feel better. 

Steph - I'm sorry you're feeling so low as well but it does reassure me that it is our hormones making us feel & act so out of character. Do you think Nichloas is acting up to the changes of getting a little brother? I also know what you mean about DH not doing things up to your level. My DH had been fantastic with house work & looking after me & I am trying to let stuff go if it's not done how I like it to be!! 

Coy - wow, seriously psycho customers you've had. I've only had 1 where I thought I was going to get hurt but we aren't allowed to carry any weapons so I activated the personal attack alarm to get the police!

Patrice - got high hopes for today! :D

Ashley - it's your day therefore you need to do what will make you feel comfortable & enjoy it & if that means no family so be it. I think however with your Grandma, as things have been getting better you need to accept that by not inviting her it could well destroy what you do have if she doesn't understand the reason for your decision. Are you prepared to loose her completely from your life?


----------



## SpudsMama

Ashley - I'd simply say to go with whatever will make your day a happy occasion. If that means leaving people off the guest list, then so be it. It seems like you've got a lot of bad history with quite a few family members so I can't see them wondering why they've not had an invite. It's not their day, it's yours so enjoy it :thumbup:

So is it just me who hasn't been all hormonal then? :haha: So far I've had none of the major angry/emotional/happy outbursts that I'm always hearing about on these forums during pregnancy. I just keep dropping things and it's bloody annoying :dohh: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-I agree with the ladies. It's your day so go with whatever makes you feel happy. 

Coy-Loving the pics and yes your line is darker.

AFM, im currently cd42/15dpo...and officially 1 day late :thumbup: DH is home today so unfortunately i have to hold off until tomorrow :dohh: But its okay. If there IS ANY hcg in my system. I rather it has time to build up. Yesterday, DH and I dtd 3 times and no AF so im assuming she isnt coming. She still isnt here neither. I woke up with a huge headache and also the nipples are starting to be less painful. So we shall see what happens. Hoping this is it for me.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Nuts!:dohh:! No test pics yet! lol Yay for tomorrow!:thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

yes test and pics tomorrow. Still no AF yet


----------



## lauraemily17

Dont worry Emma, it'll come! I got gradually grumpier & short tempered but it's only got really bad & noticeable over the last 2/3 weeks!! It's the tears which get me, they are uncontrolable, even watching a sad tv program. Before I nay have shed a quiet tear, now I am sobbing uncontrollably!!


----------



## Steph32

Ashley- I agree, it is your day so whoever you invite or don't invite to make it as special and drama-free as possible, that's what you should do. I knew you were estranged from a lot of the people in your family, but I didn't know the specifics and to me, seems like they don't deserve to have an invite as they are not even in your life and/or supportive of you... especially if they've made it clear that they do not wish to be a part of this day, why would you want them there? I'm sorry you've had to deal with a family like that though, at least you have DH's family that loves you and supports you.

Laura- I think it's the fact that I am short-tempered these days and don't have as much time and patience to deal with Nicholas, and that's the reason why he's acting up. Also, he's off from school this week, so I think he's a little bored. And so, it's been more on my plate too, creating the extra frustration. But yes, i know if I wasn't pregnant and wasn't dealing with the hormones and all of that, I'd be more tolerant!

Patrice- FX'd for your bfp tomorrow!!! I don't know if you read my post from a few days ago (and maybe I missed your answer) but if AF doesn't show will you get a blood hcg test from the dr? Did the blood show your hcg last time?


----------



## Grey Eyes

mzswizz said:


> yes test and pics tomorrow. Still no AF yet

Late for AF--one of the most hopeful symptoms ever!:thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-Yes i get paid on friday so will get a blood test done on saturday morning if no bfp on test :thumbup:

Coy-I hope so. I hope its not one of those cycles where af just wants to be mean and come late.

AFM, now the pain in my nipples get worse when they get hard randomly. One minute, im okay as long as nothing touches or rub against them..the next, nothing but pain because they are hard and hurt. Just wish i knew what was going on.


----------



## Grey Eyes

mzswizz said:


> Steph-Yes i get paid on friday so will get a blood test done on saturday morning if no bfp on test :thumbup:
> 
> Coy-I hope so. I hope its not one of those cycles where af just wants to be mean and come late.
> 
> AFM, now the pain in my nipples get worse when they get hard randomly. One minute, im okay as long as nothing touches or rub against them..the next, nothing but pain because they are hard and hurt. Just wish i knew what was going on.

Patrice- myine have been doing that too, I think it is a very normal symptom of rising hormones. I am going to ship out your hcg test strips tomorrow--they are a very thin strip, I just got some so that I can assauge my poas addiction occasionally!:haha: I will throw in a couple lh strips too but I honestly don't think you'll be needing them :) :thumbup: Are you gonna test tomorrow morning with fmu? Fx'd!:friends:


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-thanks in advance. And hopefully this. Means pregnancy. Dh says he has noticed alot of different things this cycle but only told me he noticed the bleeding gums. I didnt even know my gums been bleeding. Well thats something new. And yes fmu tomorrow. I will be testing.


----------



## Grey Eyes

mzswizz said:


> Coy-thanks in advance. And hopefully this. Means pregnancy. Dh says he has noticed alot of different things this cycle but only told me he noticed the bleeding gums. I didnt even know my gums been bleeding. Well thats something new. And yes fmu tomorrow. I will be testing.

Bleeding gums:haha: a dh would notice before we would right?:haha: I think we would be surprised at how much they do notice. :) Excited for you!:thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks and yes i didnt know he paid so much attention. dying to know what else he has noticed.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Aw, _man_! I just made a classic butt-growing mistake. I got super hungry and, ok, I admit it...:blush:...I ate kid food. I had (deep breath) macaroni and cheese....if my butt and thighs grow over night..... :shrug: :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

i LOVE mac and cheese. For dinner i made bbq chicken, cornbread, white rice and baked beans. And vanilla cake for dessert which has me thinking maybe thats why dh says i have a huge butt for my size :rofl:


----------



## Steph32

Coy- You're allowed to eat whatever you want! Whatever you can tolerate! First tri I had so much junk food, McDonalds, Taco Bell, anything greasy and fatty... so I wouldn't worry about Mac and cheese :haha: And Patrice, you're making me want BBQ chicken and cornbread! I've been having a craving for some good soul food or Jamaican food, we used to have this place here called "Chicken Chicken" and you could get jerk chicken with a bunch of different sides, it was so good... but the restaurant burned down and they decided not to rebuild! I'd give anything for them to be back!


----------



## Steph32

And vanilla cake... mmmm... what are you trying to do to me??


----------



## lauraemily17

I am soooooooooo hungry!! I tried to be healthy earlier & have an apple instead if the usual carbs & chocolate, I may have well have not eaten, it didn't fill me one bit!!


----------



## lauraemily17

And apparently I now waddle!!!!!!!!


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-lol just from reading my posts..i want some more food :rofl: And there is a jamaican food place called tenderkrust that i LOVE because of the patties and the coco bread yum.

Laura-Just wait until your bump really grows

AFM, currently im cd43/16dpo. 2 days late of AF. All i am getting is lots of creamy cm. I tested with an equate again. It came back negative. So blood test it is. Really dont know whats going on with my body and i still have sore nipples, i wake up with headaches and this morning i feel sick and when i brushed my teeth..ALOT of blood came from gums :shrug: I guess my body is doing its own thing. Maybe this whacky bleeding is affecting AF or something. DH also told me that I am very hot and thats how i feel. Was really hoping to get a bfp today but oh well. 

Here are the pics taken at 10 min mark...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120223_081316.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 3









img_20120223_081316-inverted.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 4









IMG_20120223_081940.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice-
It seems liike the faintest shadow on the first image:shrug: but I seriously don't trust Equate...I used them too even after a dark bfp on frer and got a very faint that faded in about half hour...blood test yay!:thumbup:

AFM- I woke up seriously nauseas this morning so went in the nice cold bathroom :sick: for a while. After a cool shower I felt a little better...and last night I was suddenly painfully hungry, I mean it felt like there was a hole burning through my tummy:haha: Dh laughed at me and just reminded me to eat healthy. So I had steamed chicken breast with rice and veggies...and cheese :haha: A lot better than ice cream I guess:) He wasn't sure why I should get so hungry and I had to remind him that even when I am resting my body is working over time making a baby! lol I am having to eat carefully- I crave things like beans, cheese, milk, anything with lots of protien. Which is great but beans make me bloated :haha:
13 more days til my next appointment/scan...

Patrice- it sure sounds like you are prego going by your symptoms. 
1) Sore bb's
2) High body temp
3) Late AF (huge indicator)
4) Hungry all the time :haha:
5) Nauseas (join the club :) )

Can't wait for the definitive blood work!


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-thanks for putting my mind at ease. But i was just going to add that right before i took the picture like in the 5 mins mark it looked like a faint positive and then i was happy like omg bfp bfp then when i looked at 10 mins..it was negative so i was like ok then i guess its negative. Plus that was my smu that i held for 3 hours. Maybe will try $tree brand :shrug:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice- yeah, I'd try another brand just to see. For some reason the cross patterns are hard to register :shrug: for me anyway. How much are your $tree brands? I know a store here in town used to sell one test for $3.00! That's pretty cheap and they seemed to work pretty good. I am not sure cost has anything to do with "what you pay is what you get". Sometimes the cheapies are the way to go. And from your symptoms it sounds like a bfp to me! And you know what, on my cross pattern tests I did that to--as I wouldw atch the color moving across the test I would see the faint bfp lines then by the time the color had saturated where it was supposed to be I couldn't see it. But it was definately there! How long does it take for you to get the results back on your blood work when you get it done? Here locally it's usually sent out of town so takes 2-3 days tops.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice- I just took another look at your pics and on the first one there is def. like an impression of a verticle line. Frustrations!:dohh:


----------



## Steph32

Hmm that's interesting that a line showed up at 5 min. What did it look like? Did it have color? I would try another brand too, I don't like any of the blue dye tests, they are so inaccurate, whether it's false positives or false negatives. Hope you get Coy's tests soon! It's funny, we all want to send you our hpt's!! Haha, wish I had more for you.

Question I asked before but- when you had the blighted ovum did you get a positive hpt then?


----------



## Steph32

lauraemily17 said:


> And apparently I now waddle!!!!!!!!

HA! I've been told that too! I'm like, isn't it a bit early?! :winkwink:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> lauraemily17 said:
> 
> 
> And apparently I now waddle!!!!!!!!
> 
> HA! I've been told that too! I'm like, isn't it a bit early?! :winkwink:Click to expand...

Oh man, that always hurt my feelings when dh told me that I waddled...made me feel like a huge roley-poley :haha: Then he'd have to make up for it somehow. Usually with a root beer float :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-Yes for the cross test the same thing that happened to you exactly happened to me i saw it then it disappeared and i was like wow this test can really confuse you. And not only does that line disappear but after awhile the horizontal line disappears as well :shrug: And the $tree tests are only $1 each so its good pricing. Now the only thing is im worried because i used the bathroom so many times already that it probably wont pick it up at all. I guess im just going to wait until tomorrow to use it and then after that just do the bloodwork on Saturday. And the bloodwork takes 2-3 days also.

Steph-actually equate is a pink dye or purpleish dye test. And at first of course the pee runs through it so you see it and its white and then at 5 mins it was a faint pink so i was like yippee cant wait for the 10 mins mark so i can take the pic and then i look again and its not there anymore so i was like ok i guess it wasnt there at all. And yes cant wait for those hpts :haha: Also, when i had the blighted ovum...i had IB and then i dont know how many days or week or weeks later i tested. I just know that i did receive more than 5 positive cb digis and by the time i went to the doctor..i was around 4-5 weeks pregnant. I cant really pinpoint because at that time, my cycles were all over the place so i really didnt know when my next AF was.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Here's my new "hope I get all the way through pregnancy with these" pants. They are super stretchy, black (so they'll go with anything) and the band on the top waist will either fold down for hip-hugger or roll up over the tummy. :) Plus, I get to wear heels with these so I'll be "that much" taller lol


https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o611/greyeyes3/pants001.jpg

https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o611/greyeyes3/pants002.jpg


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-love the pants!!!


----------



## SLCMommy

DH and I decided to not do a renewal right now. It's too stressful with all the planning, etc.. LOL...

But, we are probably going to start to TTC at the end of this summer!! I'm super excited.


----------



## Steph32

Wait, are they maternity pants?? I can't imagine wearing something that rolls over the belly that's not maternity. Or even hip hugging, my regular pants in the hips are way too tight, I stopped wearing those at 8 weeks. They were digging into my hips! But I have always had somewhat wide hips for a skinny girl... I have curves on the bottom, just not on the top- haha! In fact, one guy I used to date said I have "child-bearing hips." Didn't know whether to take that as a compliment or not! I guess he was just looking at me as a reproductive vessel :rofl:


----------



## Steph32

SLCMommy said:


> DH and I decided to not do a renewal right now. It's too stressful with all the planning, etc.. LOL...
> 
> But, we are probably going to start to TTC at the end of this summer!! I'm super excited.

I saw your fb post yesterday... was it stressful mostly because of family stuff and who to invite, etc? Well, whatever makes you happy, do it! And I'm excited that you'll be ttc sooner rather than later :)


----------



## Steph32

Patrice- Ok, so you've gotten a bfp before, so we know your body can process the hcg into the urine. That's good to know. So maybe the last one was just a one time thing, for some reason the hcg didn't register. But blood test will tell you right? Just like it did last time?


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-Wedding planning can be stressful. Well on the bright side atleast you will be back on the ttc train in no time whoo hoo :happydance: :hugs:

Steph-im hoping that it was a one time thing and yes a blood test should register. They say that a blood test can tell earlier than an urine test. And tbh, i dont even know how far along i would be if i am because of this whacky cycle :dohh: Im just realyl ready for answers because if i am pregnant..i want to get the prenatals etc as soon as possible. I am taking my normal multivitamins at the moment but i just want to know.


----------



## SpudsMama

YAY for TTC again Ashley! Bring on summer! 

Just to add to the cross test discussion, I took one the day after my :bfp: and it barely registered a line, even though the FRER the day before had been quite obvious. It claimed to have the same sensitivity (25miu) but the vertical line had disappeared within 15-20 minutes! 

Laura - I found myself walking like a penguin earlier :shock: I _know_ it's not bump related because there's barely anything there yet so no idea what that was all about :huh:


----------



## mzswizz

Emma-Thanks. So now i know cross tests are a no no. And yes they were suppose to be 25miU but i guess not. I guess these tests are magical because they do a disappearing act :haha: And i guess its just a pregnancy thing about the waddling. I know my sister did with every one of her pregnancies. So i guess its common.


----------



## Steph32

Yeah those cross tests (and I lump them in with blue dye tests) are horrible. And some claim to be 25miu but some can be as much as 50 or 100miu. First response is def the best. And even the IC's will at least tell you early if you're pregnant, even if the line is not as dark.


----------



## mzswizz

Steph- i thought you thought they were blue dye :dohh: :haha: And yes i dont know how sensitive those things are really but im not buying them anymore. Just a waste of my money especially being $4 for one test when i could've bought 4 $tree tests for that same price :haha:

And just when i think i can hold my pee and MAYBE go out and buy the test to take..i got to pee a hour later :rofl: Oh well. I got to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## Steph32

You could always try to hold it for 4 hours later. And just don't drink much so your pee is concentrated. Yes, I did forget and thought they were blue dye at first, I think because most of the cross tests I've done were blue dye. So I tend to equate them both as being inaccurate. (equate...no pun intended haha)


----------



## mzswizz

lol thats funny. and i wish i could hold it for 4 hours. i been back and forth to the bathroom lately.


----------



## Grey Eyes

About the waddling--I think it has something to do with the discomfort of spreading pelvis/hips...:shrug: I know I waddled even though I tried hard not to. Ya gotta do SOMETHING when your belly sticks out that far!:rofl: 

About the pants...they are super streeeetttchhy! Like spandex type and I bought them a size up so that they'll fit, um, later :rofl: They are not maternity by title but from experience I know they'll be awesome. In fact, I ordered them from ebay and they arroved today, just gotta go pick'em up!:)

Ashley- I am so glad you decided to ttc again soon! Your body heals fast and I have to say after my last bad mc/d&c it helped me to heal emotionally by looking forward to the next one :) As far as the wedding plans...my dh and I got married in a court house 6 days after we met with just my best friend and her hdh as witnesses. I have never regretted it! My family is so full of drama dh and I decided we are happier w/o them. :shrug: I know it seems kind of cruel, but it is necessarry for our own peace and happiness. After we told them we were married they became even more bitter and nasty :shrug: so, I say--WHO NEEDS'EM?! :)


----------



## SpudsMama

Grey Eyes said:


> my dh and I got married in a court house 6 days after we met

That's so cool! You're almost like the real life Dharma and Greg :rofl: xx


----------



## mzswizz

my dh and i wedding was small because we only had the people who helped us through the stress and who were happy for us and we were happy.


----------



## Grey Eyes

TTC Sept 2010 said:


> Grey Eyes said:
> 
> 
> my dh and I got married in a court house 6 days after we met
> 
> That's so cool! You're almost like the real life Dharma and Greg :rofl: xxClick to expand...

lol- it's funny, we met in a different state briefly and he asked for my number so :blush: I gave it to him. Then when I got back to my place he called me. The next day he drove 300 miles to meet me then asked me to marry him same day!:cloud9: We had to wait for the license and got married that next week. It's been a decade now and we are l;ike best friends:friends: 

Patrice- I have always liked the idea of small personable weddings as opposed to the grand gigantic splurge....we are seriously thinking of afew months in Hawaii though just to warm up soon!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> Wait, are they maternity pants?? I can't imagine wearing something that rolls over the belly that's not maternity. Or even hip hugging, my regular pants in the hips are way too tight, I stopped wearing those at 8 weeks. They were digging into my hips! But I have always had somewhat wide hips for a skinny girl... I have curves on the bottom, just not on the top- haha! In fact, one guy I used to date said I have "child-bearing hips." Didn't know whether to take that as a compliment or not! I guess he was just looking at me as a reproductive vessel :rofl:

Nope, not officially maternity but they'll do the job I hope!:thumbup: and yes, my hips usually spread to. When dh and I first got married I was straight up and down- I joked I could be used as a ruler:rofl: After the first baby I had some curve- second baby it was pronounced and I had to get a new wardrobe :haha:Bones actually spread and stay some they don't go back exactly like they were.


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-yes we didnt want a big wedding. we just wanted a small and simple wedding. and we enjoyed it as much as it being a big extravagant wedding :haha:


----------



## lauraemily17

Grey Eyes said:


> Steph32 said:
> 
> 
> Wait, are they maternity pants?? I can't imagine wearing something that rolls over the belly that's not maternity. Or even hip hugging, my regular pants in the hips are way too tight, I stopped wearing those at 8 weeks. They were digging into my hips! But I have always had somewhat wide hips for a skinny girl... I have curves on the bottom, just not on the top- haha! In fact, one guy I used to date said I have "child-bearing hips." Didn't know whether to take that as a compliment or not! I guess he was just looking at me as a reproductive vessel :rofl:
> 
> Nope, not officially maternity but they'll do the job I hope!:thumbup: and yes, my hips usually spread to. When dh and I first got married I was straight up and down- I joked I could be used as a ruler:rofl: After the first baby I had some curve- second baby it was pronounced and I had to get a new wardrobe :haha:Bones actually spread and stay some they don't go back exactly like they were.Click to expand...

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo My hips were huge to start with!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Even when I was age 15 and skinny my hips were really big, never been smaller than a size 10 and I'm now a size 14. They can't get any bigger :(


----------



## Steph32

Yeah mine were wide before ever being pregnant. Then pregnancy widen them a bit more, I can't even fit my butt into a swing, if I want to swing next to Nicholas at the playground it hurts like hell.


----------



## Steph32

Maybe it also has to do with my boniness. Hip bones sticking out or something.


----------



## mzswizz

My DH told me that i have wide hips. But i think my butt is bigger than my hips which therefore makes me buy bigger pants so that makes him think my hips are wide :shrug:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hahahaha I love this hip discussion!:haha: Laura- it's not too bad...if you have wide hips to begin with then they shouldn't have to spread too far. Mine were seriously _straight_. No curvature at all! Now I have some hips :) They didn't widen too much more after the second one...so I think I'm good to go now :) Also in labor I noticed a funny thing...my first baby kind of got stuck when they had me in the tradition on my back etc...the midwife told me to turn on my side and POP! she slid right out! Wierd. I have always delivered on my side. :shrug: But having wider hips helps :)

K, now I'm worried. I ate some Chunky Soup "Chicken, Potatoe, & Cheese: sort of a chowder and after I read that it had blue cheese in it labeled (cream culture with salt). I hope this was okay! I know we are not supposed to eat blue cheese, I hope I didn't mess up!


----------



## Steph32

It's ok! I know blue cheese is one of those things on the "no no" list but if the soup was heated thoroughly it shouldn't be an issue. It's the possible listeria that it could be contaminated with, but heat kills it. And even if it wasn't thoroughly heated, the odds of being infected are very very slim.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Thanks, you put my mind at easy! :) Btw it didn't seem to damper my appetite any...I keep getting like ravenously hungry at odd times. Before I would get moderately hungry and maybe even forget to eat throughout the day, now I get painfully hungry at least 3 times a day. Wierd. I remember that happening in the first tri with my dd's...I get worried that my dh will get worried that I am going to inflate lol! I never do though:shrug: And for some reason I am always wanting things that are hot, chedder cheesy, and salty...always chedder cheese for some reason ??:shrug:?? I try to steer clear of it for the most part as I can get my protiens elsewhere w/o all the fat content but I remind myself also that fats are important right now. It's not like it's just my body. We are actually forming little brains and et cetera int here! :) I am still doing my workouts too, usually at night. I have always preferred to workout at night, I think it has something to do with growing up in Alaska- land of the 24 hour sun! :)


----------



## mzswizz

How are you ladies?

AFM, im cd44/17dpo. I already put my fmu in a cup this morning so going to test soon. Im going to buy the $tree brand and see what happens. After seeing soooo many confusing tests for me..i am just feeling like i am out. I see women getting bfps by now and im still trying to figure out whats wrong. It just makes me feel like im out and i just need to stop testing and await for AF to come. Im just tired of dealing with whacky AFs that make me think it could be this month or that month and it never happens. (Sigh) woke up feeling down as you can tell. DH and I did dtd last night and it was weird this time because of the fact it feels like no matter how "far" up he went...it didnt feel like it was "deep" enough (sorry tmi). Usually it feels like an ouch you are hitting my cervix go back :growlmad: moment but last night i was like ummm i think my cervix disappeared :haha: And nothing but creamy cm im getting still. Yesterday, i checked my cervix and it was low and hard but it was nothing but white cm on my finger :shrug: But last night when i didnt even "feel" him touching my cervix and "I" was trying to make him go further in..he looked at me crazy and also i had to think...well where DID my cervix go. Still late for AF and have to work today. Today is also payday so happy because of that. Tomorrow is Saturday so going to get my bloods done first thing in the morning. Oh and yesterday, I was hot ALL DAY and just took my temperature hoping i didnt have a fever or anything and it was 98.6F so i dont know if thats good or bad :shrug: And today marks 1 week that my nipples have been sore/sensitive. Guess patience is a virtue right :thumbup:


----------



## SpudsMama

Please, no more talk about cheese, I beg you! :sick: :haha: My sickness has come back with a vengeance today :dohh: I thought it was on it's way out after nearly a week of feeling great! xx


----------



## SpudsMama

Patrice - I remember my cervix being high around the time of my :bfp: but I haven't checked since :shrug: It's supposed to be a good sign though! As long as AF stays away, you're in with a chance that gets higher and higher every day! xx


----------



## mzswizz

Hope your sickness gets the memo to leave and i just tested with the $tree brand so far it looks negative. Will take pic at 10 min mark.


----------



## mzswizz

negative..
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120224_083640.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Grey Eyes

Emma- cheese cheese cheese! :haha: I feel bad for you though!:hugs: My nausea comes and goes and I have found if I snack on a few crackers now and then I can pretty much keep it at bay...so far:thumbup:

Patrice- we all have our low days...it is so frustrating especially when our bodies aren't as predictable as we want them to be. I think getting your bloods done is probably the best alternative at this point. From what Steph has mentioned before I came on board you had a similar situation? The hcg may just not be traceable in your blood. If you are pregnant it will eventually show. If you are not then af will inevitably show. It's just the waiting, I know, and hoping, and then worrying! But your symptoms sounds sso positive...my cycle is a lot shorter than yours and it took almost the max time for even a frer to show a faint. So keep hoping and I'll keep my fx'd for you!!:friends:


----------



## Steph32

Coy- In Patrice's last pregnancy her hcg didn't register in her urine. She took weeks of hpt's but all negative. She didn't know she was pregnant until she had the u/s at 9 weeks, when she discovered she had the m/c.


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks coy and steph (for explaining it for coy). We shall wait and see what the bloods say. But i feel they are going to come back negative. Guess we shall see.


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, today sucks for me. I am tired to the max. Been dozing off at work, hungry, thirsty, irritable and just want to SCREAM at someone. Today just isnt my day. I am ready to go home NOW. Ugh i just want to sleep all day with no worries. I feel like crap and now i have a headache..just when i thought things couldnt get worse. And my nipples still hurt and keep randomly getting erect ugh. What a day.


----------



## Steph32

Patrice- Ugh, sorry about your day. All those symptoms make me think you are pregnant, it's not often you feel this way, is it? Either that, or you're just getting really bad PMS symptoms or something! But I know how you feel about being irritable... whether it's from being pregnant or not. There's just not much I can tolerate these days. Hope you can relax this weekend, do you have both days off?


----------



## Grey Eyes

mzswizz said:


> AFM, today sucks for me. I am tired to the max. Been dozing off at work, hungry, thirsty, irritable and just want to SCREAM at someone. Today just isnt my day. I am ready to go home NOW. Ugh i just want to sleep all day with no worries. I feel like crap and now i have a headache..just when i thought things couldnt get worse. And my nipples still hurt and keep randomly getting erect ugh. What a day.

Patrice- I feel bad for you but I am inclined to agree with Steph...we are not trying to raise false hopes here but those sound like maximum pregnancy symptoms. Everything you just described si me :haha: I have been sleeping late and wake up exhausted and yes- my nipples hurt and stick out most of the time which is annoying (not that I'm complaining, I'll endure anything:)), I am nauseated, cranky, and had a banger headache yesterday. I finally broke down and bought tylenol and that helped. Oh, yeah- then I pigged out on ice cream and felt much better :haha: I know how it feels at work too--with my last DD I had ms at work and it was not fun- cranky customers and projectile vomit just don't combine to make a pleasant day! But we're women and we make it through! You are strong I can tell- it takes a tough lady to be a good mother!:thumbup: How much does it cost to get a simple blood for hcg where you are at? Oh, btw, you should be getting the test strips by tomorrow or next day...I don't think it takes too awful long between here and Florida :shrug: Enough for a week or so at least. The site I found I can order about 25 for $6 or so. 

AFM- bought some clementine oranges today- Patrice I am so jealous of where you live! All that fresh fruit! :cloud9: For some reason they helped settle my stomach a lot, must be the citris acids:shrug: I am going to make a mandarin/chicken salad for dinner tonight. My ms feels like a hard rock sitting right above my solar plexis mixed in with rumbling nausea that reflexively demands food then rejects food. Then demands some more. :haha:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice- I found these snippets of info online--

_*My sister took 4 negative HPT went to the doctor got negative results they told her to come back in two weeks when she came back they gave her positive results and she was 10 weeks along then which meant she was getting negative hpt results up until 10 weeks so it's possible the your levels may still be too low

I already have a 5yr old his test didn't show up until i was almost 4 months along and it was only a very faint pink line!!!

Those could be pregnancy symptoms, and you may indeed be pregnant, especially if you had intercourse during your fertile time and took that pregnancy test before you were really "late." You can try testing again in another few days (once you are past your usual luteal phase length) to see if it was just too early to test or if you got a false negative result. You should have your answer one way or the other by 16-18 days past ovulation. Consult with your doctor to see what could be keeping your period away if your temperatures stay elevated for 18 days or more with no sign of your period or a positive pregnancy test.*_

The last paragraph made me think you could seek some confirmation by bbt'ing for a few morrnings :shrug: just to see...
I know you are frustrated but I think alot of that has to do with hormones too! (I hate hearing that when I am hormonal:haha:) There are tons of women out there who are pregnant but don't register enough hcg until weeks into their pregnancy. Try to relax. I know when I got prego I could "feel" it IYKWIM but of course didn't know for certain w/o hpt confirmation. Trust your instincts, your dh, and try to relax! Hope you get some days off soon.:thumbup: We are here if you want to chat, gripe, compare, complain, or scream:haha: I have loved having ttc buddies!:friends:


----------



## Steph32

Coy, I'm all about the oranges too. Especially the cuties and clementines! I can't get enough of fruits, especially the citrus fruits these days. I was never big on oranges or orange juice before either. I think it has to do with being a little dehydrated, our bodies crave for more water and I don't think I get enough, especially in the early days it was so hard to force down the water, too bland! I still have a hard time, I have to squeeze lemon or lime into the water or drink juice.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> Coy, I'm all about the oranges too. Especially the cuties and clementines! I can't get enough of fruits, especially the citrus fruits these days. I was never big on oranges or orange juice before either. I think it has to do with being a little dehydrated, our bodies crave for more water and I don't think I get enough, especially in the early days it was so hard to force down the water, too bland! I still have a hard time, I have to squeeze lemon or lime into the water or drink juice.

Really?! I _love_ water...I probably drink4-5 bottles a day. :) And yes, oranges have been awesome lately, I ate 3 of them today!:shrug: Made a mandarin salad and had a hard time eating it, it's like I fill up too fast or something. I ate 1/3 of it and felt stuffed like I couldn't breathe:haha:


----------



## Steph32

I know, I usually love water and it would be all I normally drink... carrying around a water bottle everywhere I go... but this pregnancy has morphed me into a different person! I never used to drink soda, never once even craved it, but in the first tri I just had to drink it. I think with the water thing it was hard to put down because I quickly associated it with taking my prenatals which I could taste-- and they taste and smell awful. So I had to wash it down with juice or soda. Blech. I'm still not good with my prenatals. But I try to get my vitamins from other sources. What kind of prenatals are you taking? That's good that you still have your love of water, it's so important to get enough. With my first pregnancy, I don't remember feeling this way, nothing made me gag or anything. How easy I had it.


----------



## mzswizz

Steph & Coy-Thanks ladies for helping me through the day :hugs: My next day off is Monday but i will ahve off until Thursday then work Friday and then off again Saturday so i am hapyp for that. Even though I have to work today im only going to be there 2-6 thank you God!

Steph-The thing is i just FEEL pregnant. I dont know. Its just even before AF was due i told dh i dont think she is coming and she didnt come and he looked at me like :shock: like i was a psychic. Its just a feeling that i have. Hope its not bad PMS though :haha:

Coy-Blood test is only $20 at this urgent care center i go to. And yay for the tests coming soon thats perfect because either way i wont miss the mail :haha: Also thanks for the info. I know what you mean about FEELing pregnant because thats how it is for me. What had me was my nipples :rofl: So something has to be going on. And I LOVE ORANGES!!! Now i want one :rofl:

AFM, im currently cd45/18dpo. Yesterday was a bad day for me. When i got home...dh wanted to show some attention but i REALLY wasnt in the mood. My nipples hurt like heck and every time he touch I get even more pissed off. Unfortunately they still hurt and now i cant have the a/c off in the house because i get VERY hot. I would say DH and I dtd last night but DH did all the work but we did dtd last night. Also, I fell asleep on the couch at 9:30pm and dh woke me up so we can go upstairs around 12am so as you can tell i was tired. Also took my temperature vaginally this morning and it is at 98.6F. I was suppose to go get my bloods done today but the place is closed :dohh: Which sucks. So now i might have to wait until Monday because i work early morning tomorrow. I guess this is really testing my patience and how much I can wait. Im not going to stress about it anymore...but in the meantime i did happen to find my answer hpts that i hid from myself :blush: Atleast its something to feed my poas urge until i go get the bloods done. Well my nipples are STILL sensitive, i wake up with headaches, im tired, irritable, temp is at 98.6F still and im eating more. If this isnt a bfp then i dont know what my body is doing :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

i had breakfast earlier. Had mcdonald's. I ordered hot cakes with sausage AND a bacon, egg and cheese bagel AND ate all of it and still didnt feel completely full :shock: I would only order one thing at mcdonalds and be full from that but nope not this time. If dh knew he probably would've said yeah you're pregnant :rofl: And getting lots of creamy cm. The AC is on but i still feel very hot :shrug: Im tired and think im going to find a little snack. I got a couple more hours before i go to work so might just take a nap too. My nipples are STILL hurting but right now they dont because they are not erect so thank goodness for a break with that. Any little thing brush up against them and bam they are erect which is even more painful then when they are not erect and hurting. Come on body..tell me whats going on.


----------



## lauraemily17

Patrice - it sounds line your body's telling you your pregnant, with no hint of AF and your symptoms I can't see you not being. I hope you get your bloods done tomorrow. 

Steph /Coy - I'm a water hater, was never very keen but it made the nausea worse, I have to mix it with cordial then it's fine otherwise I wouldn't drink enough. Do you guys get Ribena? That's my favourite. 

I've been going to a yoga for pregnancy class. & this morning we had a session for DH as well. It was really good, learnt lots of great positions for labour & massage, almost looking forward to labour now as feeling much braver! 

It's my birthday celebrations tonight, very excited. Hopefully my dress still fits nicely, bumps had another growth spurt!! I'll put some pics on when I'm dressed. Hoping for done gambling luck as well!! :D


----------



## mzswizz

Laura-Im hoping this is whats going on with me. Happy Birthday!!!! And cant wait for pics. And when i get pregnant I was going to do yoga for pregnant women so cant wait to do that. Also I will have to do bloods on Monday because i got to be to work at 10am tomorrow.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice- all of your symptoms sound so bfp...When I got my bfp my waking temps ranged from 98.2- 98.5-98.6...So your temp this am looks positive!:thumbup: I was reading last night and I was surprised to see that there are tons of women who get prego and hcg just doesn't register in their bodies as early. So even in this you are totally normal so try not to worry! I like your McDonalds story:haha: I go through these different phases of being panfully hungry and thenrepulsed by food. But ms is a two-edged sword...if you don't eat something ms gets worse. So I try to keep crackers around and eat healthy when I get the "attacks" lol. Is your clinic closed Sunday morning as well?

Laura- can't wait to see bump pics! I like the idea of your yoga classes- they sound fun and informative! My mid-wife used to tell me all this stuff about focus, and breathing technique to relieve pain and I was floating- until labor came:haha: My first thought was "my mid-wife is so full of *&^%" Haha! lol- I approached labour in a typical Viking spirit-hard and fast :haha: I didn't have time for anything but pushing:shrug: My midwife used to tell me how spiritual it all was and I was like "nope this is purely a physical thing here going on":haha: Labor is nothing to fear it is so natural!! You'll do awesome.


----------



## lauraemily17

My iPhones rubbish with a flash but here's some pics. 

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/9eca0e55.jpg

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/74fa3d32.jpg

Just had a confidence dip & added a cardigan!!


----------



## mzswizz

Laura-You look amazing!!! No need to have a cardigan on...YOU ROCK WOMAN!!!! :thumbup:

Coy-No the clinic is opened but unfortunately by the time they open..i will be getting ready to go to work so thats why i have to wait until Monday. And glad for feeling normal :haha: Also, i received the package thanks :hugs: Also, im feeling good now since my temp is in the same range as yours. Wonder what tomorrow temp will look like.


----------



## mzswizz

I got a pos opk and what looks like a neg hpt. Hmm maybe im o'ing now oorrrr maybe i am pregnant but it can only register on an opk :shrug: Thw lines came up instantly on the opk.
 



Attached Files:







img tweaked.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Steph32

Laura- You look gorgeous!! Happy birthday! Hope you're having fun and letting off some steam from work.

I took prenatal yoga with my first and it was awesome. I think I definitely need it more this time, with my back pain and lack of energy, so I'll have to start a class soon. We will also be doing a birthing refresher course. Last time I tried hypnobirthing, and it was helpful to an extent... so I'll brush up on some of that stuff... and then I will also take a Birthing From Within class. We'll see which one will be more helpful for me. Since I will be going natural (unmedicated) again, I'm kind of scared about finding myself in the same situation with a prodromal labor again. But hoping 2nd time around labor is faster. Are you planning to go unmedicated or will you just play it by ear?

Coy- Were both of your labors fast? Will you be using any techniques this time? Any advice? I was so out of it for my first, because I had been laboring 4 days, so I don't remember much. But once my water broke and I pushed, he was out so fast.

Patrice- Yeah, while it's true that opk's come out positive when pregnant, it's usually AFTER the hpt comes out positive for a while. So it's possible that for some reason your body isn't recognizing the hcg but IS recognizing the part that it can for the opk to be positive. Can't wait for you bloods on Monday. I'm assuming your pregnant, I just don't see any other explanation! Hey, what if it were twins again and you're getting the hook effect. Wouldn't that be wild... :haha:


----------



## Grey Eyes

mzswizz said:


> I got a pos opk and what looks like a neg hpt. Hmm maybe im o'ing now oorrrr maybe i am pregnant but it can only register on an opk :shrug: Thw lines came up instantly on the opk.

O my heck that's wierd--I can see like a shadow line on the hpt...as I said I don't think I believe in line eye becasue when I wanted to see lines they just weren't there :haha: And do you know what's really wierd is I kept getting positive opk's after implantation, so:shrug: still looks bfp to me! Also these particular tests didn't show positive until a week or so after my actual bfp with frer:shrug: Still looks bfp to me!:thumbup:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph-

"_Coy- Were both of your labors fast? Will you be using any techniques this time? Any advice? I was so out of it for my first, because I had been laboring 4 days, so I don't remember much. But once my water broke and I pushed, he was out so fast_."

Yes, my first labor was two hours...the second was 29 minutes! The only techniques that I used were getting my body ready- I would do squats and lunges to strengthen and spread the pelvic wall, plus I did those..hm, what the heck do you call them...you insert two fingers into the vagina opening and stretch it out- this helps spread faster and prevents tearing. I forgot what you call it but it made after delivery recovery so much better...no more finding your "happy place" every time you had to pee lol :haha: Then I did a ton of walking as that helps too. And no pain meds so that I could feel what was going on. And instead of laying on my back (that actually inhibits the movement down for baby) I laid at a slight incline with my shoulders slightly above my hips and stayed on my left side. Baby popped right out after about two pushes!

Laura- super cute dress no need for a cardigan on that! Gorgeous- wish I could find awesome little pieces like that!:thumbup: You look fabulous!


----------



## Steph32

Ahh yes, perennial massage right? I was told to do that but never could tell if I was doing it right. I kept a bottle of olive oil in the shower to encourage me but I just felt weird when I tried to do it. I did have a 2nd degree tear from pushing so hard, but it was because I wanted that baby out after so long! I'm sure the stretching would have helped though. And I made the mistake of not doing enough preparation like exercise, stretching and walking. Will make sure to do that this time! Thanks.

Patrice- I did forget to say, I also saw a shadow of a line on your hpt. But wasn't sure if it was just me! But Coy saw it too!


----------



## mzswizz

Steph & Coy-IRL i thought i saw like a shadow line too but i just took it as negative. It only really shows when you hold it at a certain angle and whenever i tried to take the pic in that angle the stupid camera phone would get blurry :rofl: So much for having a smartphone eh :haha:

Steph-Twins?! I dont know what i would do. And i was thinking that but im just not sure this time around. Maybe the only reason i got a bfp the first pregnancy was due to the IB :shrug:

Coy-Im just going to keep testing to see what happens. :thumbup:

Ladies, im going to continue taking my temp in the morning vaginally to see what happens. Do you think maybe its possible that i could be o'ing super late now?


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph- that's it! *Pernnial massage*. And boy did it help! I remember the nurse telling me "you have to pee before you leave the hospital" and I approached the restroom like it was the dungeon of tortures!:haha: But as it turned out- no problems, I attribute it to the P.M.

Patrice- if those are the hcg strips I sent you it's kind of difficult to get a positive at first so any kind of shadow is like a definitive YES! :) I am unsure of the miU because the seller never did respond when I asked. But at that price:shrug: it satisfied my poas addiction!:haha: I am thinking more like prego than ovulation because of your symptoms...


----------



## Grey Eyes

Mmmmmm. Dh had a sudden craving for pastrami on rye. I heated mine through though just to be safe but was it ever good! I was starving...I have this problem forgetting to eat or I tell myself I'll eat soon and it turns out to be much later. Anyway I started to get sick so I hade to eat. Now I feel like taking a nap.


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-Hope whenever i get to the labor part..mines would be like yours...quick and easy :rofl: And also, im going to see how tomorrow's temp look. And since i have to go to work at 10am tomorrow when would be the best time to take the test? 

Quick question...iwhat would it mean if i keep getting positive opks? Just in case that happens?


----------



## Steph32

Patrice- If you keep getting positive opk's that would be a little suspect, I would attribute it to pregnancy. I know you have gotten days of positive opk's before, so I really don't know how your body handles both the lh and hcg in your system. When you're talking about taking the test tomorrow, do you mean the strips or the blood test? If it's a blood test you can go anytime of the day, the level isn't affected by the time of day. If it's the urine strips- fmu!!

Coy- I LOVE pastrami. And all deli meat! The one thing I miss and crave is a deli sandwich, as that would be my typical lunch. Once I did buy pastrami and made hot pastrami sandwiches but it just wasn't the same as getting it elsewhere. I am big on turkey sandwiches, and I could always heat the turkey to make melts, but I prefer and miss cold sandwiches. And veggie sandwiches just aren't the same. But that's what I've been doing mostly.

Funny you mentioned going pee after giving birth-- I remember having the hardest time going to the bathroom after. It was so strange and painful! And messy. And difficult to even get up out of the bed. I felt like an old person with no control over my bodily functions. I guess it's because we weren't numb from an epidural so all of those things we could really feel I guess!!

Question- Did you and DH have a lot of sex at the end of your pregnancy? Haha- sorry, but I know that semen has prostaglandins (sp?) to help bring on/ease labor. We didn't, and probably should have.


----------



## Steph32

By the way Patrice, your LH wasn't SUPER positive. If you were really ovulating, I think the line would be bolder.


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Steph and yes i was talking about the urine strips :haha: So with the lh not being that high..would that be a problem if i was pregnant?


----------



## lauraemily17

Thanks for the compliments ladies. Had a lovely evening, the casino wasn't too kind too me but turns out I won a little on the lotto so ended up breaking even!!

Patrice - last time you got positive OPKs rather than HPTs so it's just pointing more & more to pregnant I think!

As lovely as this evening was I had a terrible scare. I fell over!! Thankfully I managed to aim so I landed on my left side with my thigh & elbow taking all the force (going to have some huge bruises tomorrow & my ankle that twisted causing my fall us already swelling up!) we were do scared for the baby. Logic told us he would be fine as no impact was in my tummy but it must have given him such a jolt. About 20 mins later I got some acheynesd in the bump, not all over or particular painful though. Nearly went straight to hospital but thankfully my friend had the number for the emergency midwife at the hospital. Gave them a call and they were wonderful, so reassuring. Said as long as there's no blood or my waters have broken then not to worry, the baby has lots of protection. Felt him moving again about an hour after I fell and checked on the Doppler when we got home & it was nice & steady, a little on the slow side but not any slowing than it's been before & think he was sleeping. Can't tell you how releived we are but also how guilty I feel, it must have distressed him to done extent. :(


----------



## mzswizz

:hugs: Laura-Just like midwife said dont worry. Just relax and lots of ice for those bruises. Hope you feel better.

BTW, when my godsister was pregnant, she was in a car accident..had a little bleeding..rushed to the ER and now her daughter is 5 years old, healthy and smarter than you would think. So dont worry about the fall.


----------



## Grey Eyes

mzswizz said:


> Coy-Hope whenever i get to the labor part..mines would be like yours...quick and easy :rofl: And also, im going to see how tomorrow's temp look. And since i have to go to work at 10am tomorrow when would be the best time to take the test?
> 
> Quick question...iwhat would it mean if i keep getting positive opks? Just in case that happens?

Patrice- from what I have studied LH and HCG are basically identically made- all from the same components of hormone. The difference is that HCG has one tiny little added extra that makes it different from LH. So, often hcg will cause an opk to register as positive. And with those strips that you used in the photograph that's about as dark as my positives ever got with the opk:shrug: I got positives for quite a while after getting my bfp so just finally quit testing:haha: In fact I kept getting them before I realized I was prego. As far as the hcg test strips- the best to use with those is fmu. Unlike the LH strip don't let it sit to room temperature before you test. 15 second dip on those also if I remember correctly. (LH is just 5 seconds). GL with fmu!:thumbup:

Laura- as long as you didn't hit your tummy I think you're fine! Glad you made your money back and had a nice night! If baby was still sleeping you must not have jugged him too hard...ermember he is surrounded by cushion and liquid for safe-keeping in accidents like those! God knew what He was doing when He designed us women :haha:

Steph- yeah, I love deli meats too...one thing you can do is microwave the meat until it is thoroughly hot then put it in the fridge for when you want a cold sandwich:shrug: That's what I do:) Right now I am in between sick/hungry. And I am wondering if I will feel sicker if I eat or don't eat. :haha: So I think I'll play it safe and eat. Oh btw I did take a nap- first one since my last pregnancy!


----------



## Steph32

Patrice- No no no. Don't worry. The strength of what comes up as lh on an opk has nothing to do with pregnancy. It's just that your body can recognize part of the lh as hcg.

Laura- What a scary experience! I'm glad you are ok. It worried me when you said that your belly started aching, but I guess as long as you don't have bleeding or cramping I'm sure baby is just fine!

Coy- I thought about doing that... heating up the meat and putting it back in fridge... I just wasn't sure how safe that was and it also never sounded too appetizing. But I may have to do that sometime. Oh, and when in doubt, eat :haha: I know that when I would feel nauseous or a little sick, even if I wasn't "hungry," eating something always helped. And happy napping... heehee


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-Oh ok i was worried for a minute :haha:

AFM, im currently cd46/19dpo. DH and I dtd this morning. He is off today but im not. My temp this morning was 99.2F and i got a bold positive on the opk this morning. Nothing else to report.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120226_084728.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## lauraemily17

That's a good positive opk & I'm sure I can see a faint positive on the hpt yesterday. Have you got in for bloods this morning? 

Everything seems to be good with Beanie today. Listened in the Doppler & all sounded normal, he gave it a good couple of kicks as well & was nice and active. So releived. Steph - it was the aches which scared me but was only on a small part of the bump, felt almost like a pulled muscle but went away quite quickly, at one point I thought I'd maybe knocked the placenta off, pretty silly really!!

What is everyone doing with your Sundays? We've been painting the nursery, almost finished, final coat tomorrow then we'll be putting the border up once it's dried.


----------



## mzswizz

Laura-Couldnt go in for bloods today because i am at work this morning. Also, my temp is at 99.2F this morning. For my sunday i would be spending it at work from 10-6 boooo


----------



## lauraemily17

Working Sundays is no fun, is your DH working as well?


----------



## mzswizz

actually my dh is off so lucky for him


----------



## mzswizz

ok quick question...i had a small glass of wine last night...would that affect my temp this morning? I temped vaginally. Oh and BTW, i took an opk last night just to see if it would be negative but it was positive too. And i dont know if i told you ladies but the very first pic of the opk and hpt (well the first test i took...i didnt hold my wee at all..i had just went to the bathroom the hour before so hope that helps.


----------



## lauraemily17

1 glass won't affect your temp, it used to take a bottle to affect mine!! 

Cant wait for you to get your blood tests. Will you get the results the same day?


----------



## mzswizz

the results take 2-3 days. so i will do it tomorrow afternoon and should get them around wednesday or thursday the latest.


----------



## lauraemily17

4D scan booked for 7th April!! :happydance:


----------



## mzswizz

yay cant wait for pics. thats 3 days after my sister's 30th birthday :happydance:


----------



## Steph32

Laura- Yay for your 4D scan! How exciting! How many weeks will you be? I'm thinking of doing mine around 30 weeks, not too far away now! So what color did you choose for the nursery and what kind of decor will you be doing?

We just cleaned out Nicholas' playroom the other day (which will become his new bedroom) and had the bed and nightstand shipped... next thing we need to do is paint and will be doing that next weekend. We decided (I think) on a medium blue color-- here it is-- https://www.benjaminmoore.com/en-us/for-your-home/color-gallery?cd=838&col=CC#ce_s=old blue jeans So I hope it'll work. I didn't want anything too dark and didn't want anything too baby blue either. We are going for an all sports theme. Once we get him all settled in his new room, we will start on the baby's room. That should be easier/faster since we already have most of the furniture, just need to get the crib. We will be painting it a soft yellow color and will be doing the room mostly neutral... just because I prefer that for a baby anyway.


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-Love the color you chose. Cant wait for pics when everything is done.


----------



## lauraemily17

That's a lovely shade of blue for Nicholas. 

We're going for a similar colour nursery, it's called harvest fruits & is a light yellow/orange/peach colour. We really like neutral for a baby as well. I'll put up a pic once the second coat has been done tomorrow. Our furniture is all pine which hopefully will be going in later this week.


----------



## lauraemily17

This is the border we've got & we're going to get the bedding to match as well. 

https://www.kiddisave.co.uk/store/product/9049/Lollipop-Lane-Sleepy-Little-Lamb-Wallpaper-Border/


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice- I looked on line and from what I can find one glass of wine shouldn't have effected your temperature. Btw that is an awesome temp! Since my bfp I have been getting regular 99.-ish temps. From what I understand it is rising metabolism, producing extra blood, et cetera. And I think the positive opk's are a great sign also- I kept getting those after bfp. I haven't tried using them in quite a while now:shrug:Plus I always temped with the thermometer in my mouth-I honestly think temping vaginally is far more accurate. Just had trouble coming to grips with vaginal temping-what do I say if dh rolls over, blinks and demands to know "wtf are you doing?" lol!:haha:

AFM- thinking back on yesterdays pastrami makes me want to yak:sick: Thinking back on _anything_ I ate yesterday makes me want to yak:sick: The idea of eating nothing makes me want to yak:sick: lol-so I am sitting here nibbling on burnt crackers...for some reason burnt crackers or toast helps settle my tummy...I have heard people have used charcoal as a settler for stomache ailments but can't go quite that far:)


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> This is the border we've got & we're going to get the bedding to match as well.
> 
> https://www.kiddisave.co.uk/store/product/9049/Lollipop-Lane-Sleepy-Little-Lamb-Wallpaper-Border/

Love this border! Are you going with these colors too? The bassinet in this pic...we have one very similar but it is white and the legs are straight-they used to have wheels on them but I removed the wheels and fixed the legs so that they can't fold w/o alot of trouble first. It always sits right next to the bed like a co-sleeper. Since I always breast feed I cannot imagine getting up and walking int he other room every 45 minutes when baby gets hungry!

Are any of you ladies going to breastfeed?

Patrice- after bfp are you going to keep working? I worked when I was pregnant but right near the end of my pregnancy my company changed my district manager and he fired me for being pregnant-he told me it was bad management :haha: Can I just say - Up his? lol


----------



## Steph32

Laura- How cute is that?! Awww... I love the simple look. I never really thought of the idea of putting the border around the middle of the wall, I might actually do that now! It'd be a lot easier to put up, that's for sure.

This is kind of the look we will model Nicholas' room after: https://www.potterybarnkids.com/room/rom/romboy/romboyjvb/ 
We are going to get the same bedding, and the bed and the nightstand we didn't get there but are almost exactly the same in style and color to what's in the picture. We will get the dresser to match too. And the color we picked out is just one shade lighter than the one in the picture. So hopefully it works. 

Still haven't decided on a yellow, there are so many that we like... and we'll have to see what kind of bedding/decor we will be doing first, to make sure it matches.

Coy- YES YES YES to breastfeeding. :)


----------



## lauraemily17

The wall colour or more like the background on the border. We haven't found a bassinett that we like yet. We ideally want a bigger than average 1 so that he can stay in it downstairs for longer, a lot if friends have said that they may only fit in it for a month normally which doesn't seem long enough to me. 

I am planning to breastfeed but also bottle feed, hopefully with breast milk though if my supply is enough to express regularly. My DH really wants to be involved in the feeding & I'm not too keen on being the sole feeder when it can be as often as every couple of ours, i'm actually a little scared & freaked out by it!! It's only because I know how good it is for the baby that I am prepared to try it, especially at the start with the collustrum. I know you ladies are very pro breastfeeding & think that's great but im on the fence!!


----------



## Steph32

Laura- You may want to look into a "co-sleeper." It's bigger, and you can attach it right to the side of the bed for easy access to baby during the night! We had one for Nicholas and loved it, we will be using it again. I loved not having to get up out of the bed at night! And of course being closer to baby is a plus.


----------



## mzswizz

coy-YEAH I HEARD ITS MORE ACCURATE SO THATS WHY I DO IT VAGINALLY IN THE BATHROOM :rofl: AND DUE TO MY WORK I WILL BE WORKING DURING PREGNANCY


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice- I was always afraid the trip to the bathroom would raise my bbt:shrug:probably not but I worried:) Are you going to try an hpt with fmu tomorrow? You have got us all in suspense!:rofl:

Laura- breastfeeding was difficult at first but boy is it cheap!:haha: And I got used to it so that it didn't really bother me. I was kind of tied to home though or took baby with me when I went out but I viewed that as all part of my parenting. And it gets easier.

Steph- love the look- perfect for a little boy! Is Nicholas excited about it? Has he tossed in any ideas?


----------



## mzswizz

yes if dh isnt home tomorrow i will be peeing away :rofl: im even in suspense :rofl:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice- lol, are you trying not to stress out your dh?? I wondered why you didn't test today!:dohh: I dreamed about it last night:haha: I dreamed you got your bfp and it was bold enough to convince you:) That was a good dream, but then it switched. Then, in my dream I dreamt that my sister showed up and she was really old and bent over, wearing a blue flower shawl and walking with a cane...she's only 6 years older than me-Yikes! :haha: But she is very angr with me for getting married and having children before she did- but she's 42 years old and still lives with our parents and is waiting for "the right man" to show up - yet she lives about a 12-hour drive from town out in the very rural country. :shrug: how could I wait around for that to happen? Anyway, I haven't told my family about our bfp yet, I think it would just enrage them further. So I am glad to have you ladies! You're my online family:friends:


----------



## mzswizz

coy-yes i didnt want to stress out dh and hopingyour dream comes to reality about me :haha: and my sil is the same way. she has kids but never been married and she is mad at me and dh for getting married young :shrug: but she is over it now. And thats what we are here for :hugs:


----------



## Steph32

Patrice- I know, I can hardly wait for you either! I was going to tell you, if you can, to hold your pee for 4 hours sometime today and test! It just seems like so long to wait for the blood test results!! 

Coy- What a dream... Makes sense, you also probably feel like she is waiting around and getting older by the second and want her to move on with her life! She doesn't have the right to be angry with you, if she's not even going after what she wants.

Yes, Nicholas has a lot of say about his room... well first he said he wanted his room painted green, and we kind of coaxed him out of it... then he said, how bout red? I'm like, "no, sorry sweetie..." I just know that he changes his mind so much, that if we go with a color he says, the next day he'll say he doesn't want it anymore. He's very fickle, and does it just for fun of being in control! He doesn't even realize what he wants sometimes. It's ok though, when we showed him the picture of the room he was so excited because he just loves sports and balls. So as long as he has that, he doesn't care about anything else!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph- lol and kudos for Nicholas!:haha: Throw in one of those ginormous giant bouncy balls and he'll love it:) Kids are so much fun!

Yes, Patrice, please hold your pee and try tongiht! :rofl: I am with Steph- I am incredibly anxious to see! Stop drinking anything lol!:rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

well good morning ladies. Nice to see everyone is anxiously awaiting my results :rofl: I am just reading your messages. After work, DH and I went to Miami. 

How are you ladies doing today?

AFM, well im currently cd47/20dpo. AF still hasnt arrived yet so im still feeling hopeful. I have to go to a class for work today and wont be back on until 12pm which would be in 3-4 hours from now. Also, this morning my temp is 99.5F :shock: so it is rising. So i can rule out late ov i guess :shrug: Here are the test pics..first one is today's tests and the next ones are all the tests put together from oldest (top) to newest (bottom)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120227_073957.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 2









IMG_20120227_074146.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 0









IMG_20120227_074236.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lauraemily17

I really don't know what to make of your tests Patrice! My gut says your pregnant. 

Afm - Beanie has wheels!! Bought a few of the big things today, sterilser, monitor, pushchair, car seat, iso fix base. Spent a small fortune but very exciting! Just heading home now to do second coat of paint in the nursery.


----------



## SpudsMama

What pram did you get Laura? I'm a self confessed pram-a-holic :blush: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Laura-i feel the same way. My temp has never been in the 99s so this is just bringing me up hope wise. We shall see. AF still isnt here and all im getting is creamy cm.


----------



## lauraemily17

We got the Maxi Cosi Elea pushchair In black with the cabriofix car seat in flame red!! It's really nice, a little more than what we were planning to pay but my mil & fil very kindly gave us some money towards it. 

If I remember rightly you've got yours already Emma? What make did you go for?


----------



## lauraemily17

This is the colour if our nursery. It's a little more yellowy rather than orange in real life but it was starting to go dark outside so the cameras not picked it up too well. 

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/a78a809a.jpg


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice- your temps sure sound like bfp! Mine was 99.5 last time I tested. I had another dream about you getting your bfp last night :dohh: lol- I can't wait for you to get your blood tests back- will you be getting that done today? How are you feeling?

Laura- love the colour! Glad you are having some fun buying baby stuff:hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-i had a dream last night about getting a bfp too. 

AFM, so i called the urgent care center by my house and i got an automated system saying they are closed for 2 weeks due to rennovations :dohh: which would make since on why they were closed when i wanted to go last week. And i called my ob/gyn and the earliest they can schedule me in is march 15th :shock: I guess patience is a virtue. I got to put money aside now because it costs $50 copay just to see him :shock: My dh said i should wait until im officially a month late and then go get my bloodwork so he can not only do bloods but he can probably do u/s etc and i was thinking hmm maybe i should do that? What do you ladies think?


----------



## lauraemily17

I think you should get your bloods done as soon as you can & from now on act as if you are pregnant, eat safe foods & seriously cut back on the BD!! Is there another urgent care centre you can go to somewhere else?


----------



## mzswizz

Actually i just found a place thats down the street. So im going to rush over there and get them done.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice- I think that it would be good to get your bloods done so that you would know---but on the other hand if your dh thinks you should wait then maybe it's best to wait:shrug: Although dh's sometimes don't understand our urgency. Take my dh for example...when it came to me taking progesterone he thought I should wait a month or two to see how things worked out--until I heatedly and colourfully explained to him how I felt and that time was of the essence lol and he decided now was a good time :haha: If it were me I would get my blood tested...I am thinking there should be another clinic nearby? How much to get your blood tested at a regular hospital? I wouldn't think too much as it's just for hcg:shrug: And wow- $50.00 just to get an appointment- that's kind of steep! But def worth it if that's the only way to go. Your clinic would be open before the 15th though.


----------



## Grey Eyes

mzswizz said:


> Actually i just found a place thats down the street. So im going to rush over there and get them done.

LOL- we posted at the same time! Yay- go get your tests done!:thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-I just noticed :haha: And im just worried that I might get negative results back. But if i do...i still wont think its over until AF shows.


----------



## Steph32

Patrice- Glad you found another clinic! When when your first post I was thinking, she's gotta find somewhere else to go! I couldn't imagine waiting until March 15th. You definitely need to know. Your negative hpt's are driving me nuts, I can only imagine how you must feel-- although I know you've dealt with this insanity before. We all know you're pregnant so that's why it's so frustrating, why can't the hpt's just give you a bfp already-- ahhhh!! :haha: They like to put you in suspense or something.

Laura- I love the color, if that's what it really looks like, that's similar to the color we wil be doing our walls. I know how pictures and lighting distort color though... this is what's making it hard to choose paint color, unless you see it in person on the wall it's so hard to make out the right color. I keep looking at sample pics online of different colors but the same color can look very different from pic to pic.


----------



## Steph32

Patrice- Even if you get negative results back, at least you will know. And you can start fresh again. It's the not knowing part that's frustrating.


----------



## SpudsMama

Good luck Patrice! Have you had them done now?

Laura - Yeah, I have a Maxi Cosi too, the Loola system :thumbup: I love it and MC prams tend to be quite solid too, I can't fault mine. Not that I've actually had a baby in it yet mind :blush:


----------



## lauraemily17

We almost bought the Loola Up!! We were all set to get it until last night when we saw the Elea! The guy who helped us with the car seat said maxi Cosi will last for at least 2 children as they're built so well. 

Glad you found somewhere else Patrice. I don't blame you for being nervous about it bring negative but we're all feeling very positive for you.


----------



## lauraemily17

Steph - to find the colour we ended up buying 8 different tester pots of various shades!! We ended up choosing the first 1 I picked up! They did all come out differently to what we expected so we decided to only go for something we could test first.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice- I honestly don't think it is going to be negative--if it is then your body is just gearing up for it!:friends: But take a look at all of your symptoms - sore nipples, high temp (huge indicator especially at those temps!), missing AF (another huge sign) hungry all the time and didn't you say you had nausea occasionally with headaches? Sounds like me to a "T" lol... I am not sure why your hcg doesn't register on the hpt's but I have read about hundreds of ladies online that has happened to. And on several of your hpt's I could see faint lines:shrug: I am wishing you had some 10 miU but not sure if that'd make a difference in picking it up. When do you expect your results? Do they get them right away?


----------



## Grey Eyes

AFM- weird vivid dreams at night, constant nausea:sick: and hungry....it's strange it's like I'll be nauseas and the thought of food is repulsive and then I am suddenly painfully hungry. I'll go fix something healthy like celery and cheese or an egg on wheat toast and then I am okay...about 5 minutes later I can think back to what I ate and :sick: again.lol! It's a strange cycle. Dh says they are all good signs that baby is growing strong:thumbup:

You know what's really funny? When I fall asleep I am thinking about Patrice's blood tests, and when I dream it's not about my pregnancy it's about Patrice's! I think because we have all kind of been there in the stress department and we know what you're going through Patrice!:friends: So we will all stress together with you until you get some definitive answers!:friends:


----------



## mzswizz

Steph, Emma, Laura and Coy :haha: An all in 1 response for you ladies :haha: I just went to an urgent care center to get my blood drawn. They said that i should be getting the results tomorrow :happydance: And if they're negative...i give it until march 15th which would've been my doc appt date and its also mark 1 month of no AF. Then either go back for bloods or take an hpt. I had to pay $40 there which sucked but hey its $10 less than what i would've paid to see my ob/gyn. Now all i can do is wait. The woman asked me questions and said ummm i think you're pregnant and then the doc came in and said what do you think pregnant or not...i told him i feel like im pregnant but the bloods will say. And explained everything and said if they come back negative then i can come back but i'll go to the one closer to me around that time and see what happens. But thats if AF doesnt show up. Im going to think pregnancy until AF proves me otherwise. I already know that im going to put money aside to buy the opks if AF does turn up but for some reason..i just feel like i o'd late and its just early. Now i have a question...i had asked the woman (she's a student so doctor in training) what makes the blood test positive and she told me they check HORMONES yes HORMONES and thats AFTER i paid my money AND did the bloodwork :shock: So instead of looking for hcg they said if a woman is pregnant..her hormones are through the roof. Now is it just me or is it odd that they check the hormones and NOT the hcg.


----------



## Steph32

That's weird, are you sure they don't check the hcg too? Maybe they meant that they check it all. I don't see why they wouldn't test hcg, if they're already drawing your blood it's so easy... BUT there are two types of hcg tests- qualitative and quantitative. Quantitative will just tell you yes or no, but qualitative will tell you the exact level. Weird that they would look at your hormones, as it seems to be hcg would give you a more definitive answer! I would call them back up and ask specifically what they tested for.


----------



## Steph32

Now that I think about it, I'm sure hormones = hcg. They just probably didn't tell you specifically because they assume most women don't know what hcg is.


----------



## lauraemily17

Steph, I agree, I think HCG is a hormone. They'll hopefully check your progesterone as well. Cant wait for the results!!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks ladies. Im assuming the student just really didnt know about it because when i asked about the hcg she just gave me an uncertain look and just said we are checking all your hormones so i just said okay because obviously i wasnt going to get nothing out of her. But most likely they are going ot check the hcg because thats what determines if a woman is pregnant or not.


----------



## Steph32

Oh yeah, if it was a student then I assume she didn't really know what you were talking about :haha: Funny, I forget we know more about ttc than most people!

Can't wait to find hear your results tomorrow! What time will you know?


----------



## mzswizz

Yes, i know when i was talking to her about temping and everything...she looked sooooo lost :rofl: And they didnt tell me what time. The guy just said they should have the results by tomorrow. So i'll call in the afternoon to see whats going on if i dont hear from them.

Also, now while i was there, i felt a little uncomfortable because the student was asking me questions that i thought she shouldnt ask. Here's the conversation:

Student:Are you trying to get pregnant? (nothing wrong with that question)
Me: Yes i am
Student: Why?! 
Me: (stern look) Because im married and we want children.
Student:Why do you want kids at a young age?
Me: (starting to give her the none of your business stare) Because we are ready for children.
Student: You got married young.
Me: Yes i know and we are still in love so you can never put an age on marriage.
Student: welllll okay if you say so.
Me: (subconsciously slapping her upside her head) Silence....


----------



## Grey Eyes

mzswizz said:


> Yes, i know when i was talking to her about temping and everything...she looked sooooo lost :rofl: And they didnt tell me what time. The guy just said they should have the results by tomorrow. So i'll call in the afternoon to see whats going on if i dont hear from them.
> 
> Also, now while i was there, i felt a little uncomfortable because the student was asking me questions that i thought she shouldnt ask. Here's the conversation:
> 
> Student:Are you trying to get pregnant? (nothing wrong with that question)
> Me: Yes i am
> Student: Why?!
> Me: (stern look) Because im married and we want children.
> Student:Why do you want kids at a young age?
> Me: (starting to give her the none of your business stare) Because we are ready for children.
> Student: You got married young.
> Me: Yes i know and we are still in love so you can never put an age on marriage.
> Student: welllll okay if you say so.
> Me: (subconsciously slapping her upside her head) Silence....

Loved the conversation Patrice!:rofl: My doctor did similar he asked "was this pregnancy planned?" and when dh and I simultaneously stated "Yes" he dropped his pen!LOL Oh, also- about the hormones. Estrogen, Progesterone, Prolactin, and HCG are all pregnancy hormones. The first two rise through the roof if you are pregnant and can easily be used to determine of you are pregnant nor not. SO I am assuming that they will test all four of them. And yes, I think that you are pregnant from all of your signs and symptoms....what time will you get your report- and do you have to work tomorow or do you get to sit on the phone?:)


----------



## mzswizz

Im off tomorrow and they didnt say what time the results would come in. Also, now my new sign is my bbs! They feel heavy and hurt on the sides. It hurts when i go up and down the stairs.


----------



## Grey Eyes

mzswizz said:


> Im off tomorrow and they didnt say what time the results would come in. Also, now my new sign is my bbs! They feel heavy and hurt on the sides. It hurts when i go up and down the stairs.

You're prego alright:rofl: My bbs aren't big enough for that but what is there is tender! lol Glad you are off tomorrow :thumbup: I say take a nap! :) I am currently trying to determine what outdoor activities are safe for me to perform as I am usually very active. Mostly I have these sledge hammers that I use and am wondering if it's safe to pound on stuff? I have metal wedges and cut these huge blocks of wood with them, it's productive and great for arm muscle toning....:shrug:

Just had some broth...hoping that settles okay. Have you ben nauseas at all?


----------



## Steph32

What a-- pardon my language-- dumb ass!! :rofl: Uh yeah, it's none of your business! I would have probably mentioned it to the manager that she had an attitude. Was it like a planned parenthood type of clinic? I bet they're just probably used to getting young women coming in with unplanned pregnancies or wanting abortions. 

Coy- It sounds like some heavy straining to me, but I think what they say is if it's a type of exercise that your body is used to, then it should be fine. They just don't want us preggos doing anything out of character :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

coy-i only feel nauseated sometimes. like if i want something then i eat it then after..i feel :sick: but i think it only happens with greasy foods. and hmm good question i think the sledge hammer would probably be too strenuous :shrug:

steph-it was an urgent care center. i think she just needs to stay in school because obviously she doesnt know anything


----------



## Steph32

Belly shot from tonight! Excuse my homeliness, wearing comfy clothes!


----------



## lauraemily17

Wow Steph, I have serious bump envy! Your bump is beautiful!! Proper basketball shape!! I'm carrying low so looks more like a pear.


----------



## SpudsMama

Steph - You have the perfect bump!

Laura - I looked at the Elea and with the exception of the shape it has most of the same features as my Loola :thumbup: Maxi Cosi are awesome! 

Coy - Personally I'd be wary of doing anything strenuous(sp?), but I'm not used to doing that kind of exercise. If it's something you're used to pre-conception, then I'm guessing it shouldn't be too much of an issue? I'm not sure :shrug:

Patrice - My nausea was like that at the beginning, only very mild and on/off. Then I hit 6 weeks and BAM! Hell on Earth :rofl: Also, my doc said yesterday that greasy foods can often aggravate nausea :thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-Love your bump!!

Laura-Dont worry..one day you will wake up and BAM your bump will be just like that and you're going to be like now where did this come from :haha:

Emma-Really? Wow well let's hope im just early on then. I only thought dairy would really make it worse.

AFM, today im cd48/21dpo. Well not sure about the dpo but i know for a fact that im on cd48 today. Today i suppose to get my blood results so just awaiting for that. They open at 8am so i will give them until 12pm before i start calling about it. I didnt test with the ic today because i am awaiting the results. Even when i get the blood results back..im still going to be in the middle because the only thing that can let me know whats going on is AF. So if the test comes back negative then im waiting for march 15th before i start testing again and thats if AF doesnt show between that time. DH and I dtd last night so if i am o'ing super late in my cycle then we should've caught the egg. My temp today is 99.2F so its still high up there. Now speaking of temps, when i talked to the student nurse about my temperatures..she was lost. She asked why do i take my temperature and I said i do the basal body temperature to check and confirm when ov occurs. And she looked lost. But then i explained to her that my temp for 3 days were 98.5F, 98.6F and then 99.5F and she said well it would spike up when you ov. And then i thought what is she talking about. The temp will have a dip and then 3 higher temps CONFIRM ov which is the low temp. You think I could tell her that :dohh: If she asked me why im taking my temp..then obviously she wouldnt know. Just had to say that :haha: Now, im off today so im going to clean up and schedule doc appts for my dh to see a specialist and to also take a test at the doctor. But for now im just going to relax a little :haha:


----------



## lauraemily17

That student nurse really has a lot to learn!! I keep checking for your results Patrice! 

We now have a nursery!! Still lots to put in it but we do now have the cot up. 

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/99c4c42a.jpg

Ignore the paint splodge on the floor, no idea how we did it as the floor was fully covered :dohh: thankfully we're planning to get a rug which will cover it!! 

Another pic from the door. 

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/d317b29a.jpg

My poor overworked DH

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/beb9e059.jpg

And the car seat. Can you use a car seat for more than 1 baby? 

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/44536a68.jpg


----------



## mzswizz

Laura-I love your nursery already. Cant wait until you finish it up :thumbup: And thats the same face my dh gives me when he is overworked either that or he is fast asleep :rofl:

well ladies...women on another thread kept saying they can see lines on the bottom hcg ic which was yesterday's test so i inverted the pic and also tweaked it. Here's the original, the invert and the tweaked
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120227_074236.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 5









img_20120227_074236-inverted.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 4









img.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## lauraemily17

Thanks Patrice. We love it, I wish the colour would come out better though in the pics! 

I can definately see a line on the bottom IC in the tweaked picture & I think faintly in the inverted & original pics. So excited for your results. It's so your turn now!!


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah when it comes to taking pics of colors..i've noticed it sucks unless you got the best camera in the world :haha: And you see the line too?! I see it on the tweaked and faintly on invert when i just looked. Hoping that the cause is just the fact that i o'd later than i think and its the start of a bfp. Ugh now im anxiously awaiting for the call :haha:


----------



## SpudsMama

Laura - I think the guidelines say to get a new car seat for each baby, but I would assume that it's fine, as long as it hasn't been involved in a car accident or had any damage etc. 

Patrice - I agree, definitely see a line on the tweaked pic! Hopefully you'll get the call soon... xx


----------



## SpudsMama

Love the cot btw Laura! I don't have a clue what mine looks like :blush: It was my cousin's but she never used it in the end, because they ended up co-sleeping. I've never even seen it assembled... xx


----------



## mzswizz

Laura-Like Emma said..if it doesnt have any damage or been in a car accident then it should be fine. 

Emma-I know im on pins and needles here. Getting a headache though because DH left it all to me to pick a doctor for him etc its like over 70 docs to choose from ugh men


----------



## mzswizz

Here are pics with arrows where i THINK i see a line :shrug: Is this where you ladies see them?
 



Attached Files:







img_20120227_074236-inverted.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 5









img.jpg
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## lauraemily17

That's where I see them too!!


----------



## mzswizz

really?! oh okay so im not just imagining :rofl: Come on people call already!!!


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, i had french toasts and hashbrowns from Burger King and when i say its not agreeing with my stomach at all and I feel :sick: ugh not the best feeling in the world. Chewing mint gum helps out to some extent but i feel like i need to go empty it out my stomach.


----------



## Steph32

Patrice- Anxiously awaiting your results!! I also think I see a line too on both! I would call them right now, it's almost noon your time right?

Thanks for the compliments on the bump! I think I definitely went through a growth spurt the last few weeks. But also, I think because this is my second I popped out sooner (more into the basketball shape). At 22-23 weeks with my first, I was just barely showing, and had more of a "hump" than a "bump." Crazy what a difference it is. Laura, I really think it takes longer with your first before getting that round belly. 

Btw, Laura, love how your room is coming together! Question, did you paint the ceiling too? I'm not sure what to do, some people have told us to paint it, some said no way. Also, how many feet up did you put the border?


----------



## Steph32

Sorry, I said feet but it would be meters right?


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Steph and i will be calling as soon as my DH gets off break because im on the phone with him.


----------



## lauraemily17

We did decided to paint the ceiling but usually don't!! We only used really cheap white emulsion. 

Now the border was a nightmare. Having a Victorian house which is 130 years old means uneven walls, floors, everything really so measuring wasn't going to work. We tried going by eye but ended up with 1 end 2 inches higher than the other!! :dohh: thankfully it's a stick on border so we could gently pull part off an even it up as best we could! I do love my house but it's a total pain sometimes!! Just measured & bottom of border to floor is 1.16 meters (almost 45 inches) there's no science to where we put it other than a nice hight above the cot & not in the middle as I think that would be too high as we have quite high ceilings. 

Still waiting patiently Patrice!!


----------



## mzswizz

I called and nobody picked up ugh :dohh: Will be calling back in a few mins.


----------



## mzswizz

oh btw, a woman inverted my pic and here's looks better than mines :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120227_074236.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice-yes to the bottom line! I can't wait for your results to come back, it's like sitting on pins and needles!

Steph- gorgeous bump pic! My second one "stuck out" further also.:)

Laura- love the room! It's beautiful, you two have gone to a lot of work :)

Emma- waiting for bump pics......:haha:

AFM- me and my friend :sick: got up late today. Dh let me sleep in :hugs: I felt nauseas but not too bad. Then I went to let the dog out and ":sick: again. She has a condition called spay incontinence, lucky us :rofl: So she dribbles no matter what we do. We have her scheduled with her doc to try to get some meds to keep her from peeing all of the time. Poor thing I can let her out and she'll go then when she comes in and falls asleep she wets her bed. So it's this terrible mess and bath time every morning. Anyway it's something to walk into with ms! Everything disinfected now, my :sick: under control (tentativley) and I got me a stack of saltine crackers...waiting it out lol.

Drumming my fingers and hanging out waiting for Patrice's report!


----------



## Steph32

Laura- Oh ok, so you did paint the ceiling but not the same color, you painted it white... that's what people were suggesting to us... that because our ceiling is already like an off white or close to beige, that it wouldn't look right if we left it as is... :shrug: So they say to either paint it pure white or the blue color we are using. I'm afraid if we paint the ceiling blue it would be too much and too dark. It's already a small room so it might close it in even more. For the nursery, I guess we'll just leave the ceiling as it is, since it won't be too much of a contrast with the yellow.

Patrice- You got me in such suspense!! When you called they were probably on lunch or something. You'd think they would have called by now though!


----------



## mzswizz

I dont know if i got to drive there myself in order to get answers because I am calling and it will ring like twice and then it says the person im trying to contact is unavailable :growlmad: And its almost 2 o clock already!! Its an urgent care center opened 365 days a year!!!! WHY ISNT NOBODY PICKING UP MY PHONE CALLS grrrrrrrrr :growlmad: Ok sorry...rant over.

Coy-Hope you are feelign better :hugs: And yes i see two lines on yesterday's test and my temp is 99.2F today. Also i had took the pic of yesterday's test before the 3 min mark had even came so hoping this is a good sign.


----------



## mzswizz

and the verdict is the test came back negative...so now we got to wait until march 15th. All this waiting and no process :haha: Atleast on the good side i know that.....dh and i still have time to dtd until we know SOMETHING :haha:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Wow, Patrice, are you sure?!lol, your symptoms sound sooo positive! What did the report say? Just negative or did they have numbers and levels to report?


----------



## mzswizz

they just switched me to the physician and he said the results came back negative and said ok so have a good day and hung up so :shrug: what its going by.


----------



## lauraemily17

Well that was not at all what I was expecting!! Maybe the positive OPKs were just a very late O? Have you got any more to take over the next couple of days to see if they go negative? 

Steph - I think in England it's usual to have white ceilings all the time, I can't say I've ever seen a ceiling any other colour than white, ours was already white we just freshened it up with a new coat. I think you're right to not do the ceiling blue as well, unless you were to make it a feature or something, add some clouds? I have seen that & it looks really cute. 

Coy - are you being sick with the nausea? I feel bad for you but at the same time know how reassuring it is!!


----------



## mzswizz

no but im going to keep taking my temp so if it is happening then im not going to miss it :thumbup: But i dont know something just doesnt seem right. So im not putting much thought into it.


----------



## SpudsMama

Patrice - :dohh: Going by your symptoms, it should've been positive. You have the worst luck in the "two" week wait it seems! 

Steph - If it's a small room, painting the ceiling white would be a good idea. It's the norm to have a white ceiling here though, is it not in the US?

Coy - Bump pic is coming up next week :thumbup: I take one every two weeks. I think I may be having a growth spurt coming up soon, I've had a lot of stretchy type pains this afternoon :shrug: xx


----------



## Steph32

Patrice- I'm stumped. I would have asked the physician or at least the nurse or PA what exactly they tested, if they tested for hcg, whether it was quantitative or qualitative and what the level is, if any. I wouldn't be satisfied with those results unless I heard from them "your hcg came back 0." Call them back. They have a right to give you a copy of the report too.

Emma and Laura- It is pretty standard to have the white ceilings here too. But because our whole house was painted off white before we moved here, that's what they did the ceilings with too. Most people either have a white or off white. This painting the ceiling with actual color is news to me too! But maybe it's a new trend or only done in certain circumstances. I don't really like the idea though.


----------



## Steph32

Patrice, I ALWAYS make sure to get a copy of any results from the doctor. It is so nice to see it for yourself and also learn the things they test for. I have a huge binder with all my medical records, blood test results etc...


----------



## mzswizz

Emma-I know right :haha: And who knows..what if my levels were under 5..then they would've said oh its negative when in reality it would be positive to me becaise i know for a fact my levels are completely at 0. So thats why im going to wait it out and then im going to try to go to my doctor because he would know what to do.


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-You're right im going to ask for a copy and then post the results on here so i know exactly whats going on. Right now im currently on hold so will update soon.


----------



## mzswizz

they did qualitative and under in range it says negative and there's no numbers so its just the guessing game now.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice- I think you are right...if your hcg levels are normally at 0 then this clinic may be operating under a delusion, IYKWIM. Talking to your regular doctor would probably tell you a lot more. I gotta say your dh is pretty awesome for you and seems to be very supportive! Just letting you pic his doc and all, that's awesome!:) I usually have to sneak around with mine...if he is sick with flu or something I have to be covert about getting medicine. Men. lol


----------



## Grey Eyes

mzswizz said:


> they did qualitative and under in range it says negative and there's no numbers so its just the guessing game now.

So that's all it says? Negative? No numbers or anything? That sucks, they should have put the numbers there. Maybe you are right, your regular doc would be better? All I know is you say you feel prego and your symptoms sure sound prego...and I think you'd know your body better than anyone, but as you say, it's always a waiting game! Got my fx'd for you! BTW I looked on online about qualtative tests and apparently all it measures is hcg and it states "When the test is negative but pregnancy is still suspected, the test should be repeated in 1 week." So :shrug: these tests are not always any more accurate than an hpt NUTS!:dohh: Oh and I found this also:

Qualitative Tests
&#8226;	A qualitative hCG blood test gives a simple "yes or no" answer. Blood serum is mixed with a special enzyme that causes a color change in the test tube when pregnancy has occurred.


Quantitative Tests
&#8226;	Quantitative hCG tests measure the specific level, in mIU/mL (milli-International Units per milliliter), of hCG present in the bloodstream.

It seems to me that a quantitative would have given you mroe information right? Maybe something to talk to your doc about? Because if you generally register very low no matter what then the "color mix" theory may not apply to you.


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-Yes dh lets me pick his doctors. He is really concerned about his health so he wants to make sure everything is fine with him and if he need medicine, then he will get the proper treatment. As far as the qualitative research..i think we looked at the same website :blush: And i found on another website that for qualitative results..it all depends on the lab and the equipment they use etc to determine if its positive or negative :dohh: And one chart says under 5 is negative 5-10 means MAYBE and 25 means pregnant with qualitative. Now is it just me or is that chart dumb. I wished they would've did a quantitave not qualitative test. Waste of time and money. But i am going to wait it out because my nipples are STILL hurting, bbs on the sides hurt AND feel heavy (hurts to walk up and down the stairs), greasy foods make me feel sick and even on and off i feel sick, im always hot now os i got to keep the a/c on, my temps are high, i got pos opks AND the bottom test (yesterday's test which picture was taken in less than 3 mins)..looked like it has a line. So obviously something is going on with my body because my temp never been higher than 98.5 before. And to top it all off....NO AF only cm so SOMETHING is going on.


----------



## Steph32

They SHOULD have done a quantitative test. Just sayin! Great, now you have to wait, either for AF to show or for your March 15th appt.


----------



## Steph32

Is there any possible way for hcg not to even register in the blood??? I know we've heard of countless of stories of it not showing up in urine, but I wonder if there is such thing-- where it wouldn't show on a blood test. :shrug:


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-Yes now i have to wait but now my doc is booked on march 15th ugh :dohh: And i read that women can get false negatives with qualitative blood test. I dont think its the fact that its not registering..i just think it means if the levels arent at "their" chart of normal like less than 25 than it would come up as negative. I think only quantitative tests should ONLY be done.

AFM, i got the a/c on but i still feel hot so i decided to take my temp and its at 99.4F I dont know whats going on. I get these random hot flash moments and its killing me. Also, i am getting mild cramps in my stomach, lower abdomen area but it doesnt feel like AF cramps.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice- your temp has me wondering too...you are not feverish or you would be getting chills with the high temp. My non-active temp yesterday was 99.3 and today it is...wait, I am checking...99.0 So I am thinking high temp can indicate pregnancy but:shrug: I would just throw a tissy at my doctor and force them to see me soner lol! My poor doctor...:blush: I have it in my mind that clinic had a bad case of (excuse my language) brainfart. lol. Sorry.:blush: Oh, btw I dug around and found afew more lh strips in my stuff and mailed them to you today. Hope you get them soon. Sometimes when I order hcg they send lh strips too and I have't been using them.


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Coy. And this morning my temp was 99.2 and it wasnt really active today. Just laid down most of the time and its 99.4 :shrug: Atleast DH is coming home so we can leave to go buy new phones yay :happydance: Thanks a million for the lh strips in advance. I have been drinking ginger ale to get rid of this :sick: feeling but its not working. Any help on that?


----------



## Steph32

Patrice- Try drinking more water maybe? It can't hurt. And fruits and veggies, etc... light things for your tummy.

I would call your dr and explain your symptoms and ask to get in sooner. Because even if you're not pregnant, those symptoms would warrant being looked at anyway. Perhaps they can just squeeze you in somewhere??


----------



## Grey Eyes

mzswizz said:


> Thanks Coy. And this morning my temp was 99.2 and it wasnt really active today. Just laid down most of the time and its 99.4 :shrug: Atleast DH is coming home so we can leave to go buy new phones yay :happydance: Thanks a million for the lh strips in advance. I have been drinking ginger ale to get rid of this :sick: feeling but its not working. Any help on that?

I usually open a root beer and let it go flat then make a float with vanilla ice cream...the cold seems to help on all of my pregnancies:shrug: But I have found that carbonation is killer for ms it makes it worse for me. Also saltine crackers are good!. Try not to let yourself get too hungry. And for crying out loud don't guzzle cold water like I did! :haha: Big mistake, just tiny sips. To me anything salty helps. I get plain cottage cheese and salt and pepper it and that's been my "meals" for the last couple of days. Oh, and toast cooked dark. That helps me too. No problem on the lh strips I think there's only maybe four in there if I find any more I will forward them to you. Man, I don't get that qualitative blood test, I think those folks got it wrong:shrug: Again- wait and see,r ight?! :hugs:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> Patrice- Try drinking more water maybe? It can't hurt. And fruits and veggies, etc... light things for your tummy.
> 
> I would call your dr and explain your symptoms and ask to get in sooner. Because even if you're not pregnant, those symptoms would warrant being looked at anyway. Perhaps they can just squeeze you in somewhere??

I think that you are right Steph- Patrice throw your temperature at him then he'll HAVE to get you in sooner :haha:


----------



## Steph32

For some reason the cottage cheese with salt and pepper sounds really good. I'm not usually a cottage cheese fan!


----------



## Steph32

Patrice- I'm actually reading a lot of things online that say that it's possible for hcg not to show up in your blood! Some women (rarely) don't get it showing up in blood or urine. On this site here the dr mentions that sometimes even the urine will show up positive before blood. Its possible that you're in the beginning stages of the pregnancy (ovulated even later) which is why we are starting to see the positive line on the hpt.... and they probably did the qualitative test so who knows what the cut-off level is. Take another hpt with fmu to see if that line is going to start showing. I still really believe you are pregnant.


----------



## Steph32

Forgot to put the link. I'll be back, have to find it again.


----------



## Steph32

https://www.fertilityties.com/post/show/is-it-possible-for-hcg-not-showing-up-in-hptsqm


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph, this is a really great site! I am with you- I really believe that she is pregnant:)


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks ladies for the tips on how to get rid of the sickness it went away on his own which was good. 

Coy-A rootbeer float sounded sooooo good. I love rootbeer!!! And thanks im thinking they will arrive today like last time it only took a day :thumbup:

Steph-Thanks for the website. I didnt even know that information. So what we said was correct about the qualitative blood tests being the dumbest thing to use and a woman can still be pregnant but seeing as her levels dont reach her criteria, then they would label it as negative :dohh: Some geniuses they are.

Doctor update: I called and told them all what's going on and they transferred me to my ob/gyn and i told him everything and he asked even though I had a long bleed, what would be the date that would make me a month late? So i told him march 15th and he said okay. He told me if by march 15th AF doesnt arrive call and they would schedule an appt and he would do bloodwork and u/s. He said he want to atleast wait until im a month late because IF the bloods come back negative and i o'd later than normal, then atleast SOMETHING would come up on an u/s. He told me just keep taking me temps and takign vitamins just in case I am pregnant. And he says treat it as if i am pregnant, which is what you ladies tell me:haha: So now i just have to wait but atleast he listened and was concerned and want to wait so he can get the best answer possible compared to the stupid urgent care center. And he even said they should've just did quantitative or both.

AFM, im currently on cd49. Today, my temp is at 98.9F so still up there :thumbup: Also my temp did a .3 dip today from 99.2F yesterday. Im feeling good today because DH and I both went and bought new phones and we both love them :cloud9: We also bought his mom a new phone too because she's on our plan and was eligible for an upgrade. She likes it even though its going to take her some time to get use to the advanced technology of an android phone :blush: She had a blackberry previously. DH has went to work today and Im off today yay. DH has his echo 2d test at the diagnostic center this Saturday and then its onto seeing the specialist next thursday so we are getting stuff done for him health wise which is good because we both want to know whats going on with him. Well nothing new. My nipples still hurt, the sides of my bbs still hurt, my bbs still feel heavy, still no AF, mild on and off cramping, and lots of cm. So same ol same.


----------



## mzswizz

sooo i have any hot moment. Im sitting down on the computer and all of a sudden...i feel very hot like feverish level again. So, like normal i go and take my temp just to make sure but now my temp went from 98.9 to 99.2F So my body is hotter by .3 degrees :shrug: I dont know whats going on. I get these random hot flash moments where im hot and i got to turn on the a/c. And once i start feeling hot...i get a headache. I dont know its just like i feel sooooo hot right now.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice- I was thinking last night that u/s would be the way to go so I am glad that you spoke to your doctor about it!:thumbup: Another tww but not that bad all in all. As fot yhe temps that describes exactly how I feel-my temp right now is only at 98.1 but I just got up from a nap - omg I had such a bad headache last night I still feel "hung over". I am usually up past everyone puttering around but as soon as I got the girls to bed I crashed. Poor dh had to wake me up and put me to bed lol. I felt like my head was slowly killing me :shrug: he said it was pregnancy hormones and I suppose he is right. Still with the ms too. Hopefully today goes smoothly:thumbup: I am glad you have a plan now that makes sense- that crazy clinic!:growlmad: Your temps are what has me really convinced! Mine range between 98.0 and 99.5 most of the time with these hot flashes.


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-Yes i know. I was happy when he listened to me and said okay this is what we need to do and im like okay finally im getting somewhere. And as far as temps go...so far im between 98.5-99.5 and usually when i get a hot flash..my temp is either up by .2 or .3 degrees. I have a headache also and when im doing laundry etc sometimes i have to stop because i feel soooo hot and i get headaches. Not really feeling good as far as headaches, hot flashes and bbs go. Im getting hot fast when i do things and thats not normal for me.


----------



## Steph32

Patrice- Glad to hear that your doctor was being considerate and has a plan for you. What he's saying makes sense to wait until March 15th. I know waiting kind of sucks though, but as long as AF doesn't show that's more reason to get excited! Did you test with fmu this morning?

Coy- Sorry you're feeling crummy. I know what you mean, waking up feeling hungover. That's exactly how I described it sometimes. Sometimes I even feel like that not being pregnant! Another week until your u/s right?


----------



## SpudsMama

Coy - I've been getting a lot of headaches these last couple of weeks too, nightmare! I think it's just the raging hormones... isn't it always? :roll: 

Patrice - I'm glad you've got a firm plan put in place now :thumbup: Another wait sucks big time, but as long as AF doesn't show you're in with a great shot!


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-Yes so now my mind is at ease and i feel much better. Also no i didnt take an hpt with fmu. I had already used the bathroom twice before i saw your post.

Emma-Yes as long as AF doesnt show i am okay. At the same time. I will be prepared for next cycle if it does come.

AFM, i dont know i just feel like this could be it this time. Everything is going on with my body..the mild on and off cramping, nipples pain (which was the sign with my first pregnancy), sore bbs on the sides, heavier bbs, no AF, headaches, high temps, hot flashes...i dont know it just doesnt sound like AF to me but you never know.


----------



## Steph32

Yeah if it's not pregnancy I don't know what it could be... because you had yourself checked out and all your hormones, etc... everything came back normal. It would make sense to have these symptoms if you had some type of hormonal imbalance but according to all the tests, you don't. So... :shrug:


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-I totally agree. That is what throws me for a loop. I dont have PCOS..all my results came back normal for blood and u/s. So its like then what is the problem here. They keep saying oh you're young so your body is just maturing as you mature but even if that is the case..I dont think that i suppose to be feeling like this.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice- just out of curiosity how young _are_ you? If you say 15 I'm gonna pass out lol :haha: THAT would be young. But I think you are mature enough to have a baby for crying out loud you sound tough as nails to me :) Always someone trying to tell you something, huh? :shrug: I am with Steph, I can't wait to analyze your next hpt :haha:

AFM-I almost passed out in the kitchen today dh says I need to eat more :sick: So here I am nibbling on a toasted wheat bagel. SooOOOooo different from my last pregnancy so I gotta say I think these must be all good signs :thumbup: _Then_ this guy came to inspect our furnace (which we never use :dohh:) and he insists on having the *&*&^ thing turned all the way up and I am HOT. :growlmad: So not overjoyed at the moment. And every time I close my eyes I get dizzy. Anybody heard any bad stuff about taking plain Tylenol when prego? My doc always said it is safe so I think I'll take one to stave off whatever is trying to creap in...


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-I am 22 turning 23 in december and dh is 23 turning 24 in september :haha: And yes, Im so tired of my doctor telling me oh its because you are young that your cycles can act a little whacky at times. Its like ummm helllooooo i have a period since i was 10 and its been 12 going on 13 years..i think its about time my cycle should've gotten itself together. It sucks to hear that all the time. Especially when they look at me and say im soo young i should wait for kids blah blah blah. Its like i dont need anyone telling me when should be a proper time to have babies. I got married at 19 we have been great ever since. Its good that I am trying now because llook how long its taking now. Could you just imagine if i waited until I was in my late 20s, early 30s..it probably would've really been stressful because then it would pressure on having atleast 2 kids before 40 and the risk as you get older etc. Ugh people and their opinions..sometimes i just wish i had an universal button so i can mute them or fast forward to the important parts :haha: 

Now to you Coy-Yes eat more so you want be as dizzy.Also relax and tylenol is fine. With my first pregnancy i was told all i can take is tylenol, medication wise so i know its safe.


----------



## Grey Eyes

:rofl: I had to laugh- the technician came and we have this trap door, and you lift it up and down below it in the floor is a 4-5 foot deep walled in pit and that is where the furnace is at. Well, he is down there working and we put our 4 year old Boston Terrier in the attached garage because she loves people and would make a nuissance out of herself. Despite our shouts to stop my 7 year old goes skipping to the door to "let Rocky in". Yeah. The rest is predictable. Waaaaaaahhhh......Rocky falls head first into the pit. :haha: Crazy little dog. My 7 year old was pretty upset and the guy in the pit wasn't too happy either. He got loved-up pretty good before we got her wrestled out of there!:haha: :shrug:


----------



## mzswizz

:rofl: Now that right there is CLASSIC :rofl: I actually saw that whole scene play in my head :rofl: 

That reminds me of a time where my mini pinscher wanted to play chase. But we were bringing them in from outside and she ran in and was running around in circles and so i closed the glass sliding door for the backyard and i guess she didnt know because she took off to run outside and BAM ran smack into the door. DH and I didnt know whether to laugh or what. And our cairn terrier was just looking at her like i hope you've learned your lesson :rofl: Now the look on his face made us laugh. But the mini pinscher was okay she was just a little embarassed.


----------



## lauraemily17

Funny story's with the dogs! I do love our pets!!

Re the chat about headaches, I went through a phase were I got them everyday, they really got me down but thankfully were only that bad for about 3 weeks. Tend to get them now when I've had a late night (so expecting 1 tomorrow!) they do feel just like a hangover headache!!

Patrice - sounds like your Dr is good & so pleased he took the time to listen & gave you good advice. I'm with everyone else in that I can't see how your symptoms can be anything other than pregnancy related!! 

I turn 30 in just over an hour, arrrrgggghhhhh!!! Such a milestone, I always saw my 30's as being the start of my family life so to be here pregnant is a dream come true but also scary as it feels like only yesterday my bestfriends & I were 16 discussing where we'd be at 30!! It's totally come true in every way for me. I feel blessed but i also worked damn hard! I also have the most amazing best friends, 2 who I've known since I was 11. They brought my pressie round today which is a bump & baby photo session!! I'm over the moon with it :cloud9:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Wow, I love your dogs! Our "adopted" grandpa has a min pin and the girls love him! Also, I have never had a cairn but used to have a mix between a westi and skipperkee...I love spunky little dogs :) Ours has so much bull dog in her she's stubborn but great pet for the girls. When I bought her my oldest was only 2 and my I called dh to ask if he minded and he stated "whatever you want to do is fine with me honey- if you want a dog by all means get one". K. So I brought her home just 3 weeks old and he shouted "what in the world is that?" :haha: He said he didn't really think I'd do it. Then he said our daughter was too young and made me find a home for Rocky. That night he bumps my shoulder and whispers "do you think you can get Rocky back?" :haha: So I called the lady that took her and had Rocky back by morning. Dh is so tough you know, but he sure acts like this dog is a baby, giving her treats and worrying about her. :hugs: 

AFM- I managed to eat a plain turkey sandwich and kind of feel normal now. So I took my rpe-natal vitamins, calcium, folic acid, and a couple tylenol just to ward off the devil :rofl: and now I am going out with my girls...it is snowing hard here and they are out playing in it.
I was just thinking Patrice, if you may ask your doc for a prescription of prenatals just in case....folic acid is so vital right now if you are prego...you can also get generic prenatals fromm like WalMart too and they work well. I take extra folic acid just to be sure.


----------



## mzswizz

Laura-Just in case im not on later I just want to say Happy Birthday :happydance: And what a great gift. My sister is turning 30 in April and I got 7 years before im 30. Hopefully i have atleast 2 kids before i reach 30. Just a little goal we wanted. :haha: And yes I dont see how my symptoms could be anything but pregnancy related. I was talking on this one thread and they were saying could be because i bled long but im like no i bled long before and NEVER been like this as you ladies been through my whacky cycles so you know my signs that i thought were pregnancy related. :haha: So im still thinking pregnancy.

Coy-Cairn terriers oh my watch out for those :haha: His name is Booker and he has alot of hair and when i saw he acts like a little prince...i mean it :rofl: DH gives him haircuts and he only lets DH shave his body but nothing else..not his face, legs or tail so you can imagine how funny he looks :rofl: Also, he acts like a grandpa..the looks he give us and he is just so smart and very energetic. The mini pinscher name is Leah and she is a little diva :blush: DH says she gets it from me :haha: She HAS to have affection from me and if anyone tries to take the spotlight away from her me time...watch out because the (woman) in her comes out :haha: But you got to love them. Also, hopefully you will feel better soon and i am going to go to walmart and pick up prenatals. I also thought about that too :thumbup:

AFM, so i FINALLY finished laundry. I am truly tired. I feel light headed. I had ice cream earlier but now its just not agreeing with me. Im tired, bbs hurt, nipples hurt, oh and im getting globs of creamy/watery white cm that is creamy, has a little stretch to it but thats if i look through it :rofl: and is watery at the same time :shrug: DH and i havent dtd for like 2 days now so it cant be from dtd. Oh and earlier..after eating ice-cream, i started getting mild cramping for a minute and then it stopped. I thought AF was going to come but nope still just the cm :shrug: And now i want dh to hurry home because i want pizza..i just have a taste for it. And to me its soooo crazy that im feeling all this. Its like i know women can have phantom pregnancies (you know think themselves into actually having symptoms) but you ladies know that i started feeling these BEFORE af and then as it was getting later and later...other things started happening on its own. Im sorry but those women who have phantom pregnancies..i dont know why they do it because all day im either in pain because of my heavy, sore painful nipples and bbs or feeling sick because of something i ate or feeling light headed or headaches. Oh and new thing...im breaking out on my face and back. Ok i have noticed that i am writing alot :haha: But all im saying is SOMETHING is going on and with all the strength in me..im going to find out.

Oh and BTW, my dogs are making my headache worse because they are outside playing frisbee with their dog bowls :rofl:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice- I forgot that is another symptom that I had early on and still do once in a while- acne. I never had it as a teenager or anything but when I get pregnant i once in a while get breakouts and wierdest of all--on my back :shrug: Anyway, I have heard of phantom pregnancies before too and that's not what's going on with you. :thumbup: You understand your body and reproduction so you know what's possible and when something is off key. Yes, I think pre-natals are a great idea! I take the ones from the store if the pharmacy is closed. And don't forget folic acid! My doc approved the 800 mcg along with prenatals...Course I eat alot of greens to and that has folate in it...Can't wait for your u/s! I am a little nervous but excited about mine. It's on Monday, so another 5 days.

Laura-Happy Birthday! I was happy to turn 30!:) My sister started crying at burthdays when she turned 18 and I thought she was silly...we can't help getting older and if we love life:shrug: what's to be sad about? btw after I have this baby I am going to get in shape and look awesome again and better than most 19 year olds around here (pardon my arrogance, since I don't have boobs arrogance is_ all _I have :rofl:)so I try not to worry about_ looking _old... I think your 30 birthday is awesome, especially now you are prego!:thumbup: I was 28 when I had my first, 33 when I had my second...I will be 36 with my third. Happppyy Birthdayyy!:happydance:


----------



## Steph32

Laura- Happy birthday!!!!! Funny thing, I wasn't too concerned about turning 30-- I had just had a baby and was too busy to think about it anyway-- BUT the older I get now, turning 33 and turning 34 this year (!) has been hard for me to come to terms with. I think because there is so much stigma with the whole 35 and over thing... how they say your fertility declines, and blah blah... and the latter half of the 30's kind of scare me because being 40 scares me. I'm always thinking that, what if my life isn't where I want it to be at 40? I've always struggled with a career, and never quite "accomplished" all I wanted and need to do, so I still feel like time is ticking. But the kids thing is more important to me right now because I'd really feel "unaccomplished" if I didn't have my 2nd before 35. Us women these days... we want it all... kids and a great career! It's been a challenging thing for me to accomplish both and time things right.

Coy- Such a funny story with your doggie!! I have 2 dogs and one in particular, Rusty, goes CRAZY when people are here, we have to shut him off in another room... but then he hears and smells when other people are here and barks SOOOO loud. For a somewhat small dog, he can really bark. And it's a low bark. Nicholas goes "It's too loud for my ears!!" Our other dog, Coco, is is afraid to bark and when she does, it's really soft and humble. But they both just go nuts around people.

Patrice- Yes I agree with you, because you've had difficulty conceiving, it is a good thing you are trying now and know exactly what you want now. Many women are not ready for kids at your age (hence the judgement) and by the time they try, they have difficulty because of their age. At your age I wasn't even thinking about marriage or kids, but looking back it would have been nice to start earlier. DH and I dated a long time and had a long engagement, not because we weren't ready but because certain family members needed to be here for the wedding (his brother was overseas). But if it were up to us, we would have gotten married a little earlier than we did. But we were pretty much living like a married couple for 4 years before actually getting married.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Wow, we just got hit ith a hellacious storm! I stepped out and my ears got hard packed with snow--the wind is blowing, and drifting, so naturally I had to drive to the store:haha: The cold helped me from feeling so sick though so that was nice.:thumbup:

Patrice are you going to test with fmu tomorrow? Or wait?


----------



## SpudsMama

Laura - Happy birthday!! :flower:

Aw, all this doggy talk makes me want another :cloud9: I've had two in the past, a border collie, Lisa, when I was a kid and a springer spaniel, Bono, who went to join the police force two years ago, bless him. 

Lisa was a good dog, not quite right in the head, but lovely :haha: The day she died was _horrible_. She was my childhood dog, we adopted her from a farm when I was three years old, and as soon as I was old enough I'd be off to the park with her taking her on walks and stuff. But once we were on the local playing field playing fetch, she runs off to get the stick and catches her paw in a little hole in the ground where the goal posts had been during the football season. I see her go down, so leave her where she is with my best friend whilst I run up the street to my Nan's to call my uncle. He comes over, drives her straight to the vets, they wrap up her leg and say we can pick her up the next morning, they just want to keep her overnight for observation. My Mom gets a call just before we were about to set off to get her, saying she'd died in the night :cry: What made the entire thing worse was that I had cousins calling me a "dog murderer" for weeks because I was the one who threw the stick! At least I actually bothered to take her out... 



Bono on the other hand, was just crazy :roll: He was the biggest of the litter, and nicknamed Bulldozer by the family we had him from. That should probably have tipped us off to what his personality is like :blush: He thought he was top dog basically. He wasn't horrible, just bossy :haha: I couldn't take him for walks alone because the one time I tried he pulled and the lead snapped :shock: He was gorgeous though... and he knew it :rofl: In the end, we donated him to the local police. We'd been watching a TV programme about police dogs and the spaniels on there were _exactly_ like him, all the same traits, habits etc. So we had someone out to spend some time with him, get a feel for him and they thought he'd be great so off he went! We've had a few updates and he looks happy, he's doing well. But I swear I've never cried so much, the day he left was heartbreaking. I know it was the best thing for him, but at the end of the day it's giving your pet away and the guilt never really left me if I'm honest. 

This was him as a puppy:



Oops, longer post than I thought :blush:


----------



## Steph32

Awwwww :( Both of those stories make me want to cry! :cry: I had a dog when I was younger, Max, who I had a very special bond with-- even though he lived with my Dad and I only got to see him on the weekends... but everytime I came over he would run to me and we were just inseparable when we were together. Well one day, when I was about 12, (after we had him for about 5 years) I went to my Dad's house and there was no sign of Max. I was like "Where's Max??" My Dad said that they had to give him away and they had been thinking about it for a while because he felt he was unsafe to be around my younger brother, who was a toddler at the time (Max had a tendency to nip at people when he got upset-- but never bit me). Although I understood the reasoning for it, I was so mad at my Dad for not telling me in advance. Or at least giving me the option to take Max to live with me and my Mom. For years I was mad at him. I'm mostly sad that I didn't get to say goodbye. So I knew that when I got older, I wanted my own dogs. And I feel like my dogs now have healed me and helped me get over that loss. Every year after he left me, I would imagine how old he was... and that there was still possibly a chance I'd see him again somehow. But as time went on I realized he was probably not around anymore and there was no hope for me to see him again... :cry: I know I will see him on the other side though... he was a special dog that's for sure.


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-I bought prenatals by Spring Valley and its was 250ct for $8 so good deal and the folic acid is 800mcg so :thumbup: Yesterday was terrible i had like 2 or 3 huge bumps on my face and my back was very itchy for some reason and i can feel bumps on my back and im like oh no. But this morning..i've noticed that the bumps went down so thank goodness. I've had acne when i was little but as i got older..i got it less and less. I usually only get acne if i skip washing my face in the morning. And yes i dont believe im going through the phantom pregnancy neither because like you said...i know my body and i know when something is off key. Oh and Im going to just wait it out on the test. When the opks come, im going to just use those. But i will probably start testing around next weekend or so with the hpts :thumbup:

Steph-Thanks for agreeing. Some people see it as, "oh you're young..you're rushing things" And i cant stand it. But im going to live my life regardless because at the end of the day we all know whats best for us so they can just kick rocks :haha: And my dad gave my dog away without telling me before so i know your pain. I was sooo pissed at them and didnt talk to them for awhile but now since i got more pets...it has somewhat help heal the wound.

Emma-Love that dog. He looks adorable but i can tell from the pictures that he thought he was the hottest thing on the planet :haha: And how mean of your cousins to call you a dog killer.

Re about the dogs: I remember we had a cocker spaniel mixed with chow chow named Lucky and I had him since I was a baby so we both grew up together. He was VERY protective of me. (He chased one of my neighbors out the yard because he thought she was hurting me but we were actually playing tag :haha: ) And one day, one of my neighbors pushed me and I fell back and insticntively my dog got into protect mode and bit him. So he ran off and told his parents. Next thing you know a couple of days later..my dog went from being healthy and active to unhealthy and lazy. We took him to the vet and they said he was poisoned with anti-freeze and later that day he died. I cried, cried, cried. And i hated my neighbors because I just "knew" they did it because he bit their soon. But i know one day i will get to see my dog again.

AFM, today im on cd50. My temp this morning is 98.8F. DH and I dtd this morning also and it was amazing :blush: I have bought prenatals this morning so will start taking them today atleast Im helping my body during the whole ttc process. The most funniest thing happened after dh and i dtd. So after we dtd, i just laid down and didnt put my legs up and dh was getting ready for work and we were just carrying on a conversation. Then he walked by the bed and said, "How come you dont have your legs up?" :haha: So as you can tell DH wants kids also so he is like do what helps. So I did it and we just started laughing. Today is pretty good. Last night, I was VERY tired. Couldnt keep my eyes open for nothing. Im going to try and clean off the table and try to straighten up a little downstairs today. DH and I go to work tomorrow and then we both off on Saturday. Also, he has his echo 2d test at the diagnostics center on Saturday at 2:45pm so we are going through the process to figure out whats going on. Hope all is well with him though and there is nothing seriously wrong with him or anything major. Pray for him please. Oh and im going to start charting my temps on FF and include it on my signature so you ladies can have a look. Since i charted i think 5 days worth already.


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, i finally did the chart on FF and got it in my signature. I have only been charting for a few days but this is how the chart looks so far.


----------



## mzswizz

Ok from looking at the chart..i think it is possible that i o'd on feb. 25th just from looking at the .6 increase (never had a rise that big before). If that is the case then im in with a great chance because we dtd 3 times on the 22nd :blush: and then dtd on the 24th and 25th :happydance: So its perfect timing :thumbup: And if that is what happened...i will be 5dpo today which means AF is due on March 10th which is 9 days.

What do you ladies think?


----------



## mzswizz

And how about i looked up edd based on ov day and they said my edd would be nov. 17th :shock: Thats the day after my edd for my 1st pregnancy that ended in m/c....omg i hope this is it for us :thumbup:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice, judging fromt he day you spiked it's possible!:thumbup: Tell me again how you get a link to your chart? I have a chart but keep forgetting where to find the silly link to it :dohh:

OPK's should arrive today I'd think??

AFM- am wondering if it is normal to have ms 24/7....ugh.


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-I think the opks are coming tomorrow. Didnt see any in the mail today :shrug: And in order to get your chart. Go on the website and click the share tab at the top and then click get the code. It should take you to the page for the codes. Then just copy the bb code and paste it to your signature on here :thumbup: And yes seeing that my temp stayed at 98.6...im assuming it was gearing for ov and then BAM it happened which sent that 99.5 spike :haha: Also, maybe you should go to the doctor if ms is there 24/7. 

So im just going to say im 5dpo today. I have noticed that my temps are dropping but is staying higher than 98.6 so far. Also, I have alot of cramping today :shrug:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Oh, afm on the dog stories...I have kind of a awesome/terrible story. My family and I lived in the remote Alaska wilderness -it was very wild. And we had a kennel of dogs, over 60 malemutes at one time- and yes, I had a sled dog team lol:haha: We had one little dog give birth to 3 puppies- My mother wanted to kill them all as soon as they were born (not nice) and as soon as I found out I ran out there and fought her for the last one- and won!:) So here I was with this puppy. And since he was the only one to suckle he got big and fat and I had to lift his head up to help him learn to walk he was so fat! As it happened it was a fight with my family- Groaner (as I named him) loved just me and hated everyone else- it's like he knew they wanted him gone or something :shrug: I trained him to track and perform human rescue. Long story short we had a "loose dog" - or so my sister thought- one snowy night. That's where one of our malemutes gets out of her yard and goes playing with all the other dogs during the night. So my sister went out to catch the dog and discovered much to her horror it was not a loos dog but rather a rogue marauding wolf- who had just killed 3 of our huskies and was jumping at my sister. As she stood there (middle of the night with a flashlight) frozen as this wolf leaped at her my Groaner came flashing out of the dark and latched on to the wolfs hind foot (not very heroic but he was a small little dog :)) The wolf couldn't get loose and turned to fight Groaner. Groaner died of course but my sister lived, this gave her time to run for the house. Funny, my family never said anything bad about Groany after that!Strange how such little animals can have such huge impacts on our lives:thumbup:


----------



## Grey Eyes

mzswizz said:


> Coy-I think the opks are coming tomorrow. Didnt see any in the mail today :shrug: And in order to get your chart. Go on the website and click the share tab at the top and then click get the code. It should take you to the page for the codes. Then just copy the bb code and paste it to your signature on here :thumbup: And yes seeing that my temp stayed at 98.6...im assuming it was gearing for ov and then BAM it happened which sent that 99.5 spike :haha: Also, maybe you should go to the doctor if ms is there 24/7.
> 
> So im just going to say im 5dpo today. I have noticed that my temps are dropping but is staying higher than 98.6 so far. Also, I have alot of cramping today :shrug:

Thanks, I will try that. BTW it is possible that you have been getting long lh surges to release the egg:shrug: Hope your tests get there soon so you can find out!


----------



## mzswizz

Wow what a heroic dog you had coy :hugs: And im thinking that could be a possibility and finally the egg was released. Or maybe the bleeding messed up my cycle a bit and ov kept failing which is why i kept getting positives because my body would gear up but the egg wouldnt be released. :shrug: And hmm wonder why the opks didnt come fast this time...im hoping that the mailman didnt put it in the wrong mailbox. Sometimes that happens :dohh:

AFM, hmm i have been on and off crampign all day today. :shrug: Dont know why. Mainly on the right side of my lower abdomen not in the ovary area.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Implantation? Does it feel like AF?


----------



## mzswizz

Nope not at all. Actually it felt just like the cramps i got the first time i was pregnant AFTER finding out because i thought cramps meant AF on the way so hopefully its a good sign.


----------



## Maktub

Hi to all ! I'm a newbie, and will I'll soon be with all of you ! I'm WTTC until my love come back from abroad, but I'm doing all the TTC things already ... ok, except sex for now ... hehe

Nice to see so many of you and wish you all the most healthy and happy pregnancies and babies


----------



## Grey Eyes

Welcome Maktub! Great to have you on board! You're on an enchanted thread:haha: We have all gotten our bfp's and mzswizz (Patrice) is exhibiting all the signs so we are just drumming our fingers waiting to see:) When is your love expected to come back? What ttc methods are you currently practicing, e.g., charting, bbt'ing??? I just browsed through your journal- yes, coffee was extremly hard for me to give up! But I had a very bad miscarriage d & c in November and determined to do everything I could to improve our chances of conceiving a healthy baby. I read that caffeine impedes the "flexing" motion of the fallopian tube which in turn prevents the fertilized egg from traveling to the uterus for implantation. So I did a cold turkey halt on coffee....one great alternative that I have found for that hot cup every morning is (I know, I know- it's for kids :dohh:) Nesquick mixed in hot milk. 99.9% caffeine free so I figured it's safe. It's been almost 4 months since my last coffee and I will wait until baby is born for another one! :)


----------



## mzswizz

Welcome Maktub! I was going to ask those questions but GreyEyes (Coy) beat me to it :haha:

Coy-I totally forgot to add the bd days on my chart :dohh: i think i need to prepare myself for alot of X's :rofl:


----------



## Maktub

Grey Eyes said:


> Welcome Maktub! Great to have you on board! You're on an enchanted thread:haha: We have all gotten our bfp's and mzswizz (Patrice) is exhibiting all the signs so we are just drumming our fingers waiting to see:) When is your love expected to come back? What ttc methods are you currently practicing, e.g., charting, bbt'ing???

Oh, great suspense with Patrice I see ! That's so exciting, I'll stay tuned and I am crossing my fingers with all of you ! :baby:


In a few week he should get back ! Can't wait !!! Yes I've been charting for a few months already, and doing lots of other things that I hope will get me to be super fertile hehehe I started to write a detailed list of those in my journal (see signature), with all the information I have gathered, such as previtamins, yoga, massage, healthy eating, books and movie recommendations, etc. etc.

I'm really enjoying the preparation, but I'm so looking forward to actually getting down to business !!


----------



## SpudsMama

Welcome Maktub :flower:

Coy - I had 24/7 sickness starting from week 6/7 and it lasted for a good few weeks, then it calmed down to a couple of hours a day, to first thing in the morning/last thing at night etc. Now I only ever feel sick if something disagrees with me... I'm rarely vomitting now. You just have to give it time :thumbup: 

Patrice - Assuming you're 5dpo, then I would say implantation maybe? Especially with your temps being a tiny bit lower these last couple of days. I think I implanted at 5dpo :thumbup: 

AFM - I _think_ I've been feeling baby move these last couple of days, but I'm not entirely sure. It's mostly in the evenings when I'm lying on my back. It's like a bubble expanding, then popping... sort of like gas, but then nothing comes if you know what I mean? :blush: It tends to be below my belly button, a little to the left. Maybe that's where baby is sitting? Anyone got a little insight? I don't want to assume it's Spud just in case I'm getting all excited over nothing... xx


----------



## Grey Eyes

TTC Sept 2010 said:


> Welcome Maktub :flower:
> 
> Coy - I had 24/7 sickness starting from week 6/7 and it lasted for a good few weeks, then it calmed down to a couple of hours a day, to first thing in the morning/last thing at night etc. Now I only ever feel sick if something disagrees with me... I'm rarely vomitting now. You just have to give it time :thumbup:
> 
> Patrice - Assuming you're 5dpo, then I would say implantation maybe? Especially with your temps being a tiny bit lower these last couple of days. I think I implanted at 5dpo :thumbup:
> 
> AFM - I _think_ I've been feeling baby move these last couple of days, but I'm not entirely sure. It's mostly in the evenings when I'm lying on my back. It's like a bubble expanding, then popping... sort of like gas, but then nothing comes if you know what I mean? :blush: It tends to be below my belly button, a little to the left. Maybe that's where baby is sitting? Anyone got a little insight? I don't want to assume it's Spud just in case I'm getting all excited over nothing... xx

Emma, I think you are feeling baby move! That's xactly what it feels like and early on always is easier when you lay flat on your back. Generally this gets Spud irritate cause he/she has to switch positions (see what you made him do?!!) and you get to feel it. So funny, my dh used to wait until baby would kick really hard then he'd put his lips to my tummy and talk loud and low so his voice would vibrate...bay would grow really still.......lol! They have such characters so early on :)

Btw, thanks for the tips on ms :sick: I always feel crappy but some times are worse than others, those moments when I decide it's safer to wait it out over the stool iykwim! Last night I sucked on a couple calcium based antacids before bed and that helped.


----------



## mzswizz

Maktub-Would this be your first child? And yes FXed for me please because i think i have mines crossed so tight..im cutting off the circulation :haha:

Emma-Im thinking it is Spud moving but i mean i never experienced it so my opinion really holds no definate answer :rofl: But i think it is. And wouldnt it be funny if my body is STILL trying to copy yours and i do end up implanting today :rofl:

Eeek ladies. Im starting to get excited now. So i guess we have to wait and see. Im indulging in chocolate chip ice cream right now. Tried telling myself im not going to do any harm because its 1/2 less fat :haha:


----------



## Grey Eyes

No harm in ice cream!!!


----------



## mzswizz

I had a huge bowl full :blush: So much for 1/2 less fat :haha: Got a question..if i am experiencing implantation then will might temp be low or higher tomorrow?


----------



## Steph32

Maktub- Welcome! Sounds like you're doing all the right things! I bet once you get going, so to speak ( :haha: ) that you'll have your bfp in no time!

Patrice- Hoping that you ladies are on to something with the idea that you ov'd later and that you're actually 5dpo. Even though I don't know much about temping it sounds like you may be right. 

Emma- Sounds like baby!!! That's exactly what it feels like. And you definitely feel the movements better on your back, and at first they do feel like bubbles popping. And you're right around that time that many women feel those first movements!!

AFM my power was out all day, and my cell phone battery died. So I was living in the dark ages :haha: Everything is back on now though!


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-Glad your power came back on. Hate when there is a power outage. And yes im thinking now im in the tww. Its a good thing i did decide to temp. So 6 more days to go before i test :thumbup: And im thinking since my body o'd sooo late..it was interfering with my hormones therefore causing bbs to hurt etc. So let's see what happens.


----------



## lauraemily17

Hi ladies. I am quite behind on thus thread & I will try & reply to posts properly tomorrow but need some quick advice as really worried. 

Ive just been woken up by pains in my tummy. I was actually dreaming about them then woke up & realized they were actually happen. Best way to describe it is a pain that starts a bit in my back but radiates over my tummy like it's been squeezed, feels like a cross between a period pain and an upset tummy cramp. I must have had about 4 within 10 mins lasting for a minute each. They seem to have stopped now but I still have a bit if an ache in my back almost like i need the loo & get the odd twinge on my tummy been ones I've been getting occasionally for the past few days & put down to stretching pains. 

Do you think these could be Braxton Hicks or should I be more concerned that it's pre term labour?


----------



## Steph32

Laura- I would call your dr (they must have an on-call number) or go to emergency just to be safe. Are they pains like you've never felt before? Are they different from gastrointestinal/IBS type pains? If so, I would definitely get it checked out. I know that Braxton Hicks and real labor can feel very similar, and they say that we BH contractions all throughout pregnancy, sometimes we feel them and sometimes not. But because BH are similar to the beginning stages of labor I would get it checked out. Better safe than sorry!!!


----------



## mzswizz

Laura-Im with Steph. I think you should go get checked out just to be on the safe side and see whats going on.


----------



## Steph32

Question Laura, did by any chance dtd with DH? Sometimes that can bring on BH contractions... after an orgasm I get them...


----------



## Steph32

Laura- I've been thinking about you since this post, give us an update when you can! I hope you just ended up going to sleep!


----------



## SpudsMama

Laura - The first thing that popped into my head was BH, but hopefully you've had some reassurance by now :hugs: xx


----------



## Steph32

I remember my BH felt like a tightening that would last about 30 seconds, my tummy would just balloon out and get very tight, it wasn't really painful just uncomfortable. I didn't get my BH until about 37 weeks (or at least I didn't feel them)... so I don't really know what to make of what BH feels like this early.


----------



## lauraemily17

Thanks for the advice ladies. Did lots if research which suggested it was Braxton Hicks & possibly some stretching growing pains. Rang our local maternity hospital & the midwife said it can't be BH this early! She wasn't however worried as I haven't had any bleeding or lost any amniotic fluid. She told me to take Paracetamol & if the pains were still there after an hour to call back. The paracetsmol did seem to work & I feel back to sleep. 

I've woken up & still have twinges but they feel just like stretching pains & I'm beginning to think some of the back pain in constipation or wind related. If I hadn't been pregnant I would have put the pain last night down to trapped wind or I was about to get a bout of dhiorea. I have had some ins cramps this pregnancy but nothing like last night. 

The one really reassuring thing is I've been feeling Veanie move lots, if anything more & stronger than usual which is the opposite to what happens in pre term labour which again makes me think BH or a growth spurt is about to happen. 

We're driving down to Cornwall today for a long weekend, was a little worried about going do far hour but we've had a really busy week with lots of decorating & think the rest & sea air may well do me some good.


----------



## lauraemily17

Please ignore the bad spelling mistakes, very tired this morning!!


----------



## mzswizz

Laura-Good that you are feeling better and everything is okay :hugs:

AFM, im currently on cd51/6dpo today. My temp today was 99.2F so it was a rise by .4 :happydance: Hopefully it was an implantation dip but we wont know until i test :thumbup: DH and I didnt bd last night. DH was very tired so i let him sleep. He needs his rest since he worked pretty much 12+ hr shift from mon-today. So i let him get his rest. Im feeling refreshed this morning. I have to work today unfortunately boooo. I have to get there early and im going to be the last to leave booooo grrrr :growlmad: :haha: I have started taking the prenatals and i must say they are pretty darn good. They are small so easy to swallow and they dont taste bad at all. And all i take is one a day. Plus, i got 240 for only $8 now thats a deal :thumbup: My bbs and everything still hurt but i put on a bigger bra so now im comfortable. No cramping too. Dont know what yesterday's cramping was all about. Well i added today's temp on my chart so you ladies can check it out if you want too. It's pretty crazy if i do get a bfp this time around because for 1) i got pregnant in february the first time, 2) i found out in march, 3) i had a whacky cycle before i fell pregnant and 4) my edd was nov. 16th and seeing that i o'd late..my edd would be nov. 17th.....weird huh :blush: So now its all a waiting game....:coffee:


----------



## SpudsMama

lauraemily17 said:


> Please ignore the bad spelling mistakes, very tired this morning!!

Have to admit that the "Veanie" bit made me laugh :haha: 

Patrice - Hopefully that rise means implantation! It's a sharp rise too, good stuff :thumbup: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Emma. I hope so too. I was worried when the temp started dropping..I thought oh no AF but today I was praying that there was a rise and sure enough....it was a rise and by .4 i was only expecting atleast by .2 so i was shocked.


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, now im having cramping again.


----------



## Grey Eyes

mzswizz said:


> Thanks Emma. I hope so too. I was worried when the temp started dropping..I thought oh no AF but today I was praying that there was a rise and sure enough....it was a rise and by .4 i was only expecting atleast by .2 so i was shocked.

Patrice- the day after I O'd my temp spiked by .4 also then stayed high. There are fluctuations so don't worry, it's normal. My temp during the day varies between 98.8 to 99.6. Doc says that's normal for pregnancy- right now sitting in a cool room it is at 98.9. Got my fx'd for you! Did you get your opk's today? Stupid mail:growlmad:!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura- it is so easy for us to stress over every little pain but you absolutley did the right thing calling your midwife! :thumbup: Always better safe than sorry! Hope you feel better today! Wish I could come to Cornwall for sea side relaxing :cry: That sounds awesome :haha: Come visit my wet, cold, slushy Idaho :(

AFM- woke up this morning feeling tentatively...okay :shrug: So I munched a couple crackers hoping to keep it that way. I am on the precipice now, I could teeter either way so I am just, like, not moving much :haha: I have learned that if I eat a calcium based antacid before I eat any meal it helps and then I eat one before bed, that helps too. I think a lot of morning sickness is the acids get pushed around where they don't want to be. Where *I* don't want them to be lol. I am irritated too because I splurged and bought this gorgeous sparkly red maternity tank top (I paid over $20.00 for it..on eBay that's alot) and after almost 2.5 weeks I wrote and the lady says "Oh, right, I forgot to ship it. Sorry". Nuts! :dohh: Not that I can wear it right now, but, hey- I'd like to _see_ it! 

Oh, on another note, have any of you ladies studied parabens? I got to looking at all of my favorite body lotions and they are loaded with parabens so I had to ditch them. Now my skin is too dry :( I am looking for a good alternative, I am thinking Palmers Coco Butter or something....


----------



## Grey Eyes

mzswizz said:


> AFM, now im having cramping again.

How are you feeling now Patrice? I remember feeling crampy about implantation time!


----------



## mzswizz

COY-I AM STILL FEELING CRAMPY ON AND OFF AND YES I GOT THE OPKS IN THE MAIL :happydance:


----------



## Steph32

Laura- So glad everything turned out okay. Did the pains completely go away?

Patrice- Do the cramps feel like AF cramps or possibly implantation cramps like you've felt before?

Coy- I also try to stay away from parabens, and other products with chemical additives- bpa, sulfates (a lot of shampoos and soaps have them)... also for Nicholas too, since he was a baby I was very cautious about those things. I usually get my personal care products at Whole Foods, while it is a bit more expensive, I know that many of their products are organic and all natural so I don't have to stress out looking at the ingredients label. I also don't wear makeup, use lotions, get my hair or nails done, buy a lot of clothes, or anything like that (call me hippie)... so that saves me money I can spend on the organic products that I want and need.


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-It feels like the implantation cramps i felt before after i had gotten my bfp and i was cramping throughout the day.

ok ladies update..i took an opk and i have definately o'd :happydance: 

Here's the pic...


Also, when i went to the bathroom..i had loads of creamy discharge. BUTTTTT, it looked like it was pinkish discharge :shrug: I have been crampy today also so who knows whats going on. Will try and take my temp tomorrow morning (dh is off :haha: ) but will not do an opk because its going to be a busy day tomorrow. And now the cramps are back again. Hoping this means bfp. I am home finally so yay. DH and I are off tomorrow so if i dont update on here tomorrow...I will do it for sure on Sunday.


----------



## Steph32

Sounds like implantation! Especially with the pink discharge = IB. I don't think AF usually starts this way for you does it?


----------



## mzswizz

No actually when its AF...when i wipe...its a noticeable pink and then it gets heavier but when it starts a normal flow then i get cramps. And yes like it looked pinkish but i was staring like am i seeing colors or something :rofl: I dont know if it was the lighting or what but it looked pink..like you have to stare to notice but its noticeable.


----------



## Steph32

Well hopefully the pink discharge is a one time thing and it goes away, cause then it's most likely IB. And the fact that you usually don't get the cramps until after AF starts flowing, these are all good signs!


----------



## Steph32

How many hpt's do you have left? I would do one tomorrow and the next day with fmu.


----------



## mzswizz

i have one more left. Im going to test on Sunday. I would be 8dpo then. And hopefully if it is IB then that should give the hcg time to increase. And when i went to the bathroom and wiped..i was getting cramps then. So im just going to wait and see. It feels like last time when i thought AF was on the way and it was an actual bfp. Also, i thought the cramps could probably just be gas but nope its actual cramps.


----------



## lauraemily17

Patrice - really hoping it's IB, has it completely gone now?

Coy - I know nothing about parabend tbh but I do use palmers coco butter on the bump, it's really good, other than the smell, it makes me want chocolate!!

Emma - that's definately bubs moving around in there :D I'm still not feeling Beanie in the outside properly, occasionally I do I think I might. DH is starting to take it personally now that he hasn't felt him!! Baby always stops when he puts his hand on the bump, he has attitude already!! 

Steph - the pains carried on yesterday in my back and stabbing pains around bump but nothing like at night. They have almost completely gone today. I am now certain a lot was just digestion, I was very very windy yesterday, both ways! :blush: I think the stabbing pains were definately stretching pains as the nausea has been back for the past few days & bump appears to be a bit bigger & moved up, probably squishing the bowels somewhat as well!! I'm quite relieved, at one point I really thought it was the start of labour!! 

Loving it down here in Cornwall, the weather has been very kind so far & stayed clear & sunny, not warm however but it is March!! I'll put some pics up. I think beanies enjoying a rest as well as he's been a lot quieter in his movements since the journey yesterday but we've mainly been driving & walking probably rocking him to sleep!!

Had a really weird dream as well last night. Dreamt Besnie was born at 38 weeks weighing 9lbs & it only took me about 20 mins to push him out!! Then the dream switched to him being about 6 months old & I dropped him & he landed on his head! He was fine but it freaked me out in my dream, think some maternal anxiety might be starting!!


----------



## lauraemily17

Houses on the cliffs of Looe

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/5e58929e.jpg

Looe beach

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/a8a0fd64.jpg


----------



## SpudsMama

I've been to Looe :D We rented a house that overlooked the beach when I was little. I haven't been back in years though! I'm glad you're having a nice time :thumbup: xx


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, im on cd2 today. Yes AF came with vengeance. I had terrible cramps and bleeding heavily. So that means digi opks here i come yay :happydance: Also, im taking the prenatals too. So let's see what happens. Im not disappointed this time just happy i can start over fresh. Seems like now my AFs are going back to when i was younger with bad cramps and thats good because hopefully it means back to a normal 28 day cycle. Wish me luck for future cycles.


----------



## lauraemily17

Good luck Patrice!! I do love your positive attitude. 

Emma - we're not staying in Looe but a place called Freathy about a 20 min drive from Looe. Its on the top of a cliff over looking the sea, it's just beautiful. We're very lucky as well as my inlaws own the chalet we are staying in so we try & get down here at least once a year, hoping to come down again once Beanie is born though so we can show him off to the relatives DH also has down here! You know last time we were here we conceived our second baby! That one was due in 2 weeks :( If you ever fancy a trip down here Emma they do rent it out, it's really reasonable as well outside the peak summer months. Only draw back is you need a car as it's quite secluded, it's a drive just to get basic food essentials!

Afm - scones with jam & Cornish clotted cream, so yummy & Beanie has finally woken up so I think it has his approval too!!


----------



## lauraemily17

Bump!

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/c0809b76.jpg

Have any of you got the weird rash type thing you apparently get in pregnancy, my cheeks have got red like blotches all over them & what looks like tiny spider veins.


----------



## mzswizz

lovely bump


----------



## Steph32

Oh man Patrice! I really thought this was it. But I'm glad you're taking it well, I think the rest of us are probably more disappointed than you are! We get so invested in your ttc journey! Love the PMA. Good luck this cycle, start fresh and I hope that we will know EXACTLY when you ovulate this time... no guessing!

Laura- Gosh those pictures are beautiful. I wish I was there right now. Definitely nicer weather than here right now. And that view, and ocean... ahhh... When I lived in London the only seaside town I visited was Brighton. It was nice, but cold (and it was exactly this time of year). Where exactly is Looe?

Love your bump too, it's getting more shape!!! Glad the pains are better and it really does sound familiar to the pains I get when I'm windy :haha: I get these sharp gas pains and when things are getting really crunched in there it makes for some really uncomfortable cramps and weird sensations. In fact, I had them last night. AND for a second it felt like BH because my tummy tightened up for a minute. Could have still been BH though... I hear that you get more of them earlier with a 2nd or 3rd pregnancy.


----------



## mzswizz

steph-thanks and yes no more guessing thank goodness


----------



## SpudsMama

Patrice - Wow, I wasn't expecting that when I logged in tonight! I'm proud of your PMA though :thumbup: Will you carry on temping this cycle?

Laura - Sadly, I don't drive but if I ever make plans with family for another holiday I may just be in touch! :winkwink:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura- love the bump pic! And no, I never did get the (chloasma?) but it is brief and not lasting- it goes away. Very normal! Gives you that blushy glowing pregnancy look! You lok awesome and very happy, I hope you are enjoying your vacation! Love the pics, would love to visit there one day.

Patrice- blasted :witch:! But as you say at least you know where you are in your cycle and exactly what's going on! That's a stress reliever and a half....if I were you- go have a glass of wine and relax for a day or two :) I second the question--are you going to continue temping?

AFM- woke up feeling pretty okay today, siked myself up to take a shower and made it through that :thumup: Baked dh some ccranberry muffins for breakfast, head banged my 7 year old through her school, coached my 3 year old on writing her abc's....downed some broth and cheese (I know, weird, it settles okay :shrug:) and now I am out to the store in search of a good roast for dh's birthday dinner...and all the while I am wanting a *nap*!


----------



## mzswizz

Yes ladies..im going to temp this cycle, do the digi opks and take prenatals. and if i dont do the opks this cycle. i will just temp. So just waiting for AF to leave so i can start temping.


----------



## mzswizz

well ladies. Im coming on here to inform you that I will be taking a break this cycle on BnB. Next AF is due on April 6th so will come on to let you ladies know how the cycle went. Im not going to use digi opks this cycle im just going to temp so if you want to keep up with the cycle..you can check out my chart in my signature. I think a little break is just what i need.


----------



## Steph32

That's great Patrice-- although sad to see you go for a bit, whatever you feel is best for you right now. I agree, taking a break, even just for a cycle might be a good thing for you. Just to get your mind off of ttc relieves some of that extra stress and pressure. You'll have a fresh start come next cycle and you'll also have a better idea of the habits of your normal cycle without the whole possibility of pregnancy factor. And hey, a lot of women end up getting pregnant when they finally stop "trying!" Enjoy your break and relax.


----------



## mzswizz

thanks steph. yeah im going to use this cycle to get in tune with my body


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice- sorry we won't be in touch for a few weeks, but look forward to "seeing" you in April! Sometimes a break is just what is needed, I think it's an awesome idea :thumbup: I will be checking your chart! :friends:

AFM- woke up exhausted this morning but dragged out of bed anyway only to feed the girls choclate cake for breakfast :dohh: and go back to sleep :rofl: K, _*that*_ I cannot repeat lol. Not that they didn't love it, they looked as though I sprouted a halo :haha: I feel some better now though after a good long nap. Off to do the dishes and see what else needs to be done.

My scan is tomorrow, got my fx'd. Wish me loads of :dust: :)


----------



## Steph32

Coy- LOL, when sister was younger (i wasnt around yet) I guess she would always try to convince my mom that cake is okay for breakfast because it has eggs in it :haha: It's still a running joke in my family.

Excited for your scan tomorrow!! Can't wait to hear about it!!


----------



## SpudsMama

Good luck at your scan Coy... can't wait to see pics! 

Sorry to see you go for a bit Patrice, but hopefully you'll come back feeling refreshed :thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

just coming on here to let you know this cycle's plan. DH and I both agreed on this plan so i am happy for that. Well we are going to dtd every day until next AF due date. I am also going to temp vaginally. DH and I both agreed to that. He says..its going to kill 2 birds with 1 stone...seeing that the temp will say for sure we o'd and dtd every day is covering all our bases :thumbup: I do have around 5 or 6 opks left (Thanks Coy :hugs:) so will use those around the time of ov but not using digis this time around. Soooo i got my FF mobile app, my cycle tracker app (which is just like ff but is more in depth), my thermometer, my prenatals and our commitment to dtd every day. So let's see if this cycle is successful. We have 32 days left in my cycle so let's make a baby :haha:


----------



## lauraemily17

That sounds like a great plan for this month Patrice, especially the temping which hopefully will bring more certainty as to when you ovulate. It'll be sad you not being in here for a little while but totally understand you'd need for a break. Good luck with this month. :hugs:

Coy - so excited for your scan tomorrow, can't wait for pics. 

It's our last night in Cornwall & I'm so sad, I really do love it here. We live very close to a city & as practical as it is & really suited me in my younger days I'm really wanting to move away from if all now, but the stupid housing market is making it impossible anytime soon. 

Some pics if the coast across the road from where we are staying & of sunset. 

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/841d1e2d.jpg
https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/7c8a2da9.jpg
https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/04128cc8.jpg

Steph - Cornwall is on the south coast like Brighton but on the far West, it's the point sticking out. 

We saw DH cousins & their kids this evening, a 9 year old boy, 3 year old girl & 7 month baby boy. They were all adorable & so much fun & Beanie was moving around like crazy while we were there, I've noticed him be more active around kids before, do you think he picks up in their energy? I live to think of him wanting to join in & play!!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Laura. And i will be back during my tww. I just need a little break where dh and i can just relax and not stress at the ov tww. DH is already prepared to go. We have already started on dtd :blush: Atleast, dtd is now fun now and not feeling like its losing its spark :thumbup:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies, just a quick update-

Scan went awesome! I couldn't sleep last night because I was stressing out...huge relief! :) Baby is measuring 7 weeks 5 days and a heartbeat of 136-140!! Such a huge relief to see all of that :) I was afraid to look at the screen but when I did there was that beautiful heartbeat! I got a couple pictures, so tiny though hard to see anything, but I wanted them anyway :) 
My doctor is being very sweet, he told me that I can have a scan any time I want it "even if you just have a bad dream and want reassurance" WOW! I've never had a doctor or midwife give me that option before :shrug: So my next appt. is in 4 weeks, normal. Still feeling nauseas, but that's a good sign :thumbup: 

Steph- how are you feeling? 
Laura- beautiful pics! I am jealous, take me next time :haha:
Patrice- thanks for the update, hope you pop in here once in a while! :thumbup:
Emma- where you at? lol. Hope you are feeling good yet and no more :sick:


----------



## SpudsMama

Coy - Great news about the scan!

Patrice - Sounds good for this cycle, fingers crossed!

Laura - Lovely pics, it's making me get excited about my hols in June :happydance:

Steph - How are you and bubs doing?

AFM - I'm great, sickness and fatigue have been no shows for a few days now which has upped my mood and Spud is moving every day... I'll never get tired of that feeling :cloud9:


----------



## SpudsMama

My 20 week scan is booked for the 3rd April! :happydance: 

I'd assumed that it'd be arranged at my next appt with the midwife, until I got talking to someone who said it should be done not long after the first scan at 12 weeks. We go to the same hospital, so it should've been the same procedure with me. So I rang up the antenatal clinic and apparently I'd been overlooked :growlmad: It's lucky I called, otherwise I'd have been stuck waiting! 

So, exactly 4 weeks to go before I find out if I'm having a Taylor or a Phoebe :cloud9:


----------



## lauraemily17

Providing spud let's you see between the legs!! 

That's pretty rubbish of you'd hospital, they can be a bit hit & miss though sometimes our lovely NHS!! Are you still thinking of getting a 4d one with Babybond? 

Coy - fab news about the scan. I want to see pics!!


----------



## SpudsMama

Hopefully I'll still have a 4D scan in May sometime, but because of the holiday and a few other bits I have to sort out around that time, it might have to be put on the back burner :nope: I'm thinking of asking family members to put some money towards it for my birthday gift so fingers crossed! 

Spud better not cross his legs!! I'm really nervous about that after his face down position at my last scan :haha: I think that if he does pull a stunt like that, I'll be even more inclined to push for the 4D, just so I can have a second shot of finding out... xx


----------



## Steph32

Coy- Glad that everything looked good! And wow, that's great that your Dr is understanding to the fact that we need reassurance and to be able to see you and/or do a scan everytime you need one is awesome!

Laura- Beautiful pics... just gorgeous. I didn't really realize there were parts of England that were so lovely (and sunny :haha: ). It really is a vacation town isn't it? I look at pics like that and realize how deprived I am of a vacation :(

Emma- Glad you're feeling better and yay for booking your scan! It's funny, I think you, me and Laura will all be getting scans around the same time, the first week of April! That's when I plan on booking my 4D, I'll be about 29 weeks.

Patrice- Sounds like you have a good plan there, we'll see you when you pop back on!

AFM just really busy. We painted Nicholas' room on Sunday, now we are just waiting for the mattress and bedding to come in. Then after he's transitioned in there, we can finally start on the baby's room.


----------



## lauraemily17

That's a really good point Steph, our 4d scan is on 7th April so they're all really close together!! You'll have to put some pics up when you've finished Nicholas's room, I'd love to see it. 

Cornwall is probably one if the prettiest places in the UK along with Devon which is just next door where Emma's going. The colour of the sea is a beautiful blue with sandy rather than pebble beaches. I very much a beach person & it kills me living a 2 hour drive from any beaches & those are on the east coast & not so nice. Were abouts in California do you live Steph? 

Emma - hopefully your little one will be more accommodating than ours!! From what I can tell on here it's not often they can't get the potty shot at all. Not knowing for definate made us even more inclined to get the 4d scan for another chance to see!!


----------



## Steph32

I'm in the bay area, which is near the coast of California right in the middle (near San Francisco, San Jose). The closest beach is only about a 30-45 minute drive over the hill to Santa Cruz. It's usually a little but colder there than it is here, and I only go there in the summer. I'm not happy at the beach unless it's sun tanning weather! Being freezing at the beach is no fun.

Nicholas' room won't be finished for a while, we will have him sleeping in there soon but for the next few weeks the only thing we will have in there is a bed... while we wait to figure out how we are going to place the other furniture and where to put all of his toys... and still need wall decorations, etc... So it's all a work in progress! But will definitely share pics when it's all finished.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Ah, I woke up exhausted again this morning...Emma, your post gives me hope! You're 16 weeks (?) give or take a day and your fatigue is lessening? Great news! :thumbup: I got up late (again) this morning and no sooner did I get a few minimal tasks completed (okay, my shower) I was back on the bed resting :sleep:. Gotta get a handle on that :dohh: 

Then the girls were hungry so I made them eggs and pancakes, which they love--and is doubly hard for me to fix right now :haha: The smell of pancakes does not set well , but they sure do love it :drool: I hadn't gained any weight at my appointment yesterday :shrug: which, with all of this bloat I thought for sure I would've been 5 pounds heavier at least. Oh well, that's a good thing at this point. Wait til I start enjoying food again! :haha:

Emma and Laura- you make me want to come to England! My family is originally from Ireland, I would love to visit both areas :cloud9:

I am going to try to scan pics of the u/s to post here.....


----------



## Grey Eyes

Here they are...One is of baby (super tiny!) and the other is indicating the hb...




https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o611/greyeyes3/Baby352012001.jpg
https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o611/greyeyes3/baby352012002.jpg


----------



## Grey Eyes

TTC Sept 2010 said:


> My 20 week scan is booked for the 3rd April! :happydance:
> 
> I'd assumed that it'd be arranged at my next appt with the midwife, until I got talking to someone who said it should be done not long after the first scan at 12 weeks. We go to the same hospital, so it should've been the same procedure with me. So I rang up the antenatal clinic and apparently I'd been overlooked :growlmad: It's lucky I called, otherwise I'd have been stuck waiting!
> 
> So, exactly 4 weeks to go before I find out if I'm having a Taylor or a Phoebe :cloud9:

Wow, only 4 weeks! I am happy for you and excited :happydance: Can't wait! I am so glad that you have your family around you :)


----------



## lauraemily17

Fab pics Coy. It's great that they could pick up the heartbeat, we could only see the heart beating at 7 weeks. 

I remember the tiredness being awful in the first tri, I felt exhausted allllll the time. For me it never really went, I have more awake days now & would say I'm just very tired now rather than exhausted. England has some beautiful places, Ireland does as well. I've been to the south west coast there which is just gorgeous, but very cold, even in the summer!! Where abouts in Ireland is your family from? My Grandma was Irish so I'm a quarter! 

I agree Steph that beaches are better when it's sunny, I do like to tan!! I have found though when away it's also nice just to walk along them when it's cold. I don't know if we'd take it for granted though if we lived next to one!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph-
Can't wait to see pics of Nicholas' room! Sounds like you are putting in a lot of hard work! :thumbup: I didn't know you lived in Cali...I am super jealous--all of that awesoe warm weather! My cousin lives near there and said they got snow (fleeting, but there). :shrug: Right now it is blowing hard wind here with driving, um, slush I guess you could call it :growlmad: I could do without it! :haha:

AFM-
I am being pathetic, I got tired of washing my old tupperware so just, well, threw it out! :haha: Am trying to cook healthy again tonight, broiled chicken breast with veggies and fresh rolls. Feel like there is a hot rock residing in my esophagus right now, it must e acid? I have been eating calcium bicarbonate "tums" like they're going out of style. Everyone keeps saying ginger is helpful--any of you ladies tried that for ms?


----------



## Steph32

Coy- Great pics! I didn't get to hear the heartbeat at that first scan either, just saw it beating. I wonder why sometimes you get to hear it, if it's a different machine or something.

Yes, I've lived in CA my whole life (other than that 6 months I told you guys I lived in London)... so it's really all I know. I think I've only been in the snow like twice in my life. It DOES snow here, but only in the Sierras and sometimes some of the mountains around here. But the last time snow fell to the ground to my level was 1976... and I wasn't quite here for it! Every winter I dream of a White Christmas... haha, sounds cheesy... but for someone that doesn't ever get or see snow, it's like this distant concept. When I was a kid, I would wake up on xmas day and look out the window and hope there was a miracle!

Re: the heartburn and stomach stuff... yes I found that ginger tea or tinctures work really well... especially for nausea... but I also take a tummy tea/tincture that has some other herbs in it whenever I have digestive issues... whether it's gas or heartburn, nausea, or just a full feeling. I also have a "pregnant women's liver tonic" and I find that it really clears things out, if I am feeling sick or full I just have some of that in a tea and it actually makes me feel hungry again a few hours later. I think it has yellow dock, dandelion, and a few other things I can't remember. I get all my herbs from www.herblore.com -- they have a lot of great stuff, pretty much a tincture for every ailment that pregnant/nursing mothers suffer from! There is even a "pregnancy tea" with a lot of great herbs to support a pregnancy throughout the 9 months and tone the uterus and prepare it for labor.


----------



## Steph32

I was just looking at the herblore website again and saw this... might want to give it a shot?

https://herblore.com/cgi-bin/dba/st...ecords=1&ww=1&keyword=nausea+relief&category=


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> I was just looking at the herblore website again and saw this... might want to give it a shot?
> 
> https://herblore.com/cgi-bin/dba/st...ecords=1&ww=1&keyword=nausea+relief&category=

some good stuff in there! I did go out and pick up some peppermint tea ... but haven't had the guts to try it yet :blush: I have some peppermint lozenges that help once in a while, and I have found that if I eat s mall and often that does help quite a bit. Just always with this "rock" feeling :shrug:


----------



## Grey Eyes

K, ladies, some help please! :haha: I have a tiny problem- is it normal (I can't remember from my others :shrug:) to have hot and cold flashes during the first trimester? I get these hot flashes and check my temp at like 99.2 then I get these chills with goose bumps and need a jacket. It's weird, i hope this is normal. I have read some cases where it is just wondering if any of you have experienced this in first tri??


----------



## Steph32

I've had problems with that the whole pregnancy so far. I get extremely hot and extremely cold. Sometimes when getting the chills I think I have a fever but I don't. I think it's all normal hormonal stuff.


----------



## SpudsMama

I've actually remembered to post a bump pic in here for once! :haha: It looks like I've grown quite a lot in the last two weeks:

14+3
16+3


----------



## Grey Eyes

Emma- great pics! You have grown a lot in the last few weeks!!


----------



## lauraemily17

Hello spud bump!! :D looking good Em!!

Coy - I suffered terribly with mostly chills in the first tri, I would feel constantly cold then have the odd hot flush thrown in. I couldn't find a lot of info on google about it being a pregnancy symptom but found a few threads on here so think it's one of the less common random symptoms & nothing to worry about. 

I may get to see the Queen & Kate Middleton in the flesh tomorrow!! :D I'm quite patriotic & love that we have a royal family so the fact that they are visiting & doing a proper meet & great in our city centre is too big an opportunity to miss!! That I'd of course if we can get anywhere near as there's bound to be big crowds!!

DH is worried about me going & the bump getting squished but I'm going to be a bit cheeky & dress in a way to show bump off as much as possible & hope people will be more willing to move out the way of it!! Poor DH has been called into work & will prob be sat in the back if a van. As a police officer trained to deal with chemical or biological attacks he's on stand by in case something happens, not at all likely but can understand they won't take any risks!!


----------



## lauraemily17

Electric blankets, why o why has it taken me so long to succumb to getting one!!! Heaven!!! :D :D


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura- sounds like loads of fun! Show up early :) I didn't know your dh was an officer, mine too years ago :thumbup:


----------



## SLCMommy

Hey ladies ;) I just wanted to jump in and say hello!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Ashley! Great to hear from you even if it's just "hello" :) How have you been? Is Utah warming up yet 'cause I'm freezing my "bizkits" here in Idaho :rofl:

AFM- I home-cooked cooked this awesome roast beef for dinner with potatoes and carrots and gravy....slow cooked it in the oven for _*4 hours*_! I was starving! Then I dug in, took about 5 awesome bites and was *STUFFED*. WTH? :haha: That's no fair! :haha: I really was looking forward to at least seocnds on that but :shrug: I guess when your stuff gets all pushed around it's your tummy space that suffers lol. Now I just feel :sick: :shrug:


----------



## SpudsMama

Ashley :hi: 

Coy, I found that too. It was easier for me to eat little and often, rather than big meals. I still enjoy my meals, but I have to keep to smaller portions now otherwise I feel stuffed and end up sick again :dohh: 

Laura, how cool! I knew the Queen and Kate were out together, I remember them on the news last week. I hope you can get through to the front! xx


----------



## lauraemily17

Well my Mum doesnt want to get into town until about 45 mins before they are due to arrive so chances of getting any kindof view is zero! My Mum is only 54 which I don't think is so old but anyone would think shes in her 60's the way she acts. Typical stubborn old women who wont be inconvenienced. I'm really hoping have a grandchild will bring back some of her youth!! 

Hi Ashley, good to hear from you. How are things? 

Coy - I also had that, I sometimes ate half my dinner then heated the rest back up in a microwave later!! It didn't last for the whole 1st tri for me but is coming back now, think my tummy is starting to get properly squished now!!

My nesting instinct is kicking in now. There's a lot if clutter in our house which we plan to clear ready for beanies arrival so it's easier to keep the house clean. We're making progress but it's so slow, it's driving me mad, I just want it done. I've got up early this morning to make a start in the kitchen!! (it's time to say bye bye to my breakfast bar which we turned into an alcohol bar!!)

Also a quick question for you ladies. Im writing my letter to work formally advising of my pregnancy & when I want my maternity leave to start & I'm considering saying now when I am thinking of coming back. I know I don't have to say yet when I'm coming back but we are hoping to go to Australia next May for my cousins wedding & I really want to use accrued holiday for it then go back to work when we return, that way I'll get a well needed salary the month we go. It will also mean I've got my main holiday for next year booked rather than having to remember to tell work in Oct when they usually ask for the following years holiday & possibly having hassle with them approving 4 weeks off in 1 go which they don't like. What do you think? I won't give firm dates until the date of the wedding has been set but it cant hurt to give some advance notice can it?


----------



## SpudsMama

I would've thought that'd be alright Laura. With it being so far ahead, there's always time to alter any dates if needed :thumbup: 

The closest I've come so far to nesting is wanting to get the baby stuff out of my bedroom and into it's "proper place". For example, the pram downstairs next to the front door, the highchair in the kitchen etc etc. Way too soon really, but I don't want to be lugging heavy things like that down our steep stairs when I'm heavily pregnant. I can't rely on Mom either because of her instability... xx


----------



## lauraemily17

I saw the Queen, well kindof, very much on tip toe and had a moment of genius before leaving the house and picked up the camera tripod so got some better pics than what I could see! Glad to be a part of it.

Was going to put some pics on here but can't as the files are too big. They are on facebook though if you want a look.


----------



## SpudsMama

Random question, but does she look as tiny as she does on TV? :haha: xx


----------



## lauraemily17

Yep, she is teeny tiny, if she wasn't wearing bright pink I don't think I'd have been able to identify her for the pics!! Took longer to find Kate Middleton who initially blended in. She is really tall & just as skinny in the flesh & very pretty. She has great legs though, great calf muscles so she must work out!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura-- I'll pop on fb and take a look at your pics! Sounds like you had some fun anyway :thumbup: And it's funny how people get it in their heads they are old--54 is far from old but if a perosn thinks they're old they start acting like it, dressing like it...:shrug: Like my sister. Since she turned 18 she cried at every birthday, gave up makeup, wears her hair in a bun (we're talking a bun for, like, the last 20 years!!) won't ever wear heels and does everything she can to dowdy down...I know everyone has their own style and that's great but it's like she gave up on youth at a very early age :shrug: Me? I don't plan on getting old or dieing...I'm gonna stay young and live forever :rofl: Jk...sigh. 

AFM- K, this ms is getting to me now. I am vomiting all the time and can't even keep yogurt down. When I finally convinced myself to eat (at 2 p.m. this afternoon!) I ate a small plain yogurt with a few sips of water and about 20 minutes later rushed to the bathroom to vomit it back up. Yesterday was like that too. And always acid (sorry, tmi). Doc says there are prescriptions I can take to help but I am afraid they are bad for baby. Any ideas?
I am at a loss...


----------



## SpudsMama

Coy, you're hitting the same brick wall that I did at 8-9 weeks. It starts to get easier within the next couple of weeks though, as the placenta takes over caring for the baby. I still had milder sickness on/off right up until 15 weeks, but nowhere near as bad as what it was to begin with. Big :hugs: !!

AFM - Had my 16 week appt with the midwife and heard my bubba's HB for the first time :cloud9: She found some protein and nitrates in my urine sample though, so it's been sent off to the hospital and I'll get a call within the next few days to sort out a prescription... xx


----------



## Grey Eyes

Emma- thanks for the encouragement! I tried eating bread last night and that actually stayed down :thumbup: so that's probably gonna be my diet for a few days lol

Hope you get some definitive results back on your sample and can pinpoint the cause. I have read that exercise, even stress, can cause protein levels to jump :shrug: Glad you noticed it early! And so glad you were able to hear the heartbeat! What was the bmp rate? They always seem fast that is normal. Such a great confirmation to hear that! :happydance:


----------



## SpudsMama

She didn't give me the bmp rate, and it's not in my notes either. I don't mind though, the HB was nice and strong :thumbup: The midwife and I suspect a UTI, which caused the protein in the urine. I've had a few in the past, so hopefully it'll all be sorted out with some simple antibiotics :thumbup: xx


----------



## Steph32

Hi all. I've had a rough few days. I feel like first tri all over again. A couple days ago I started getting nauseous again, and then I got the worst heartburn that seriously irritated my stomach so I haven't been able to eat normally. I think it's cause I was starting to eat differently, because I've been watching my blood sugars (think I have GD again, my BS was in the 200's). I've been drinking more milk, eating nut butters, protein bread etc... probably heavy stuff that my body is not used to digesting... and I already know I have an issue with dairy, but I took a chance... so it seems like I have to figure out other things to eat that aren't going to upset my tummy. The heartburn was so bad, it would wake me up at night and just felt like it was burning a hole through my esophagus!! I know heartburn is common but this was ridiculous. So... I haven't had much of an appetite since, it's like my stomach needs to heal or something... had chicken soup and some light things yesterday, but mostly concerned about the baby getting enough nutrients. I weighed myself today and looks as though I have lost weight, I know I gained some since 22 weeks, but I am now the same weight (a little less) than I was at 22 weeks. Could just a few days of not eating much cause my weight to go down that much??

So I don't know what to eat anymore. Because of my blood sugars, I can't go back to my regular foods and eat whatever I want... which was pretty much anything and everything my body craved... but if I follow a GD diet it just makes me sick!! I need to find a happy medium or something, cause I'm just miserable...

Emma- I know protein in urine is related to GD... not always... and I think nitrates is related to a UTI... but I don't know what it could mean if you have both... did the midwife say what she thought it was?


----------



## SpudsMama

Steph, big :hugs: !! 

She thinks it's a UTI, and I'm going to go with her on that unless I hear any different from the hospital :thumbup: I've had a couple of symptoms of a UTI anyway, like a stinging sensation when peeing etc etc... xx


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph- my dh has diabetes and usually he eats simple foods--lots of proteins, e.g., chicken soup is perfect, brown rice, lean meats. Even deli meat (just heat it and let it cool before you eat it). Fruits are good, just be careful to watch the fruit sugars. Apples are awesome and won't spike your sugar because of the carbs included. Hmm...potatoes will usually spike you but they are easy on the tummy. I wouldn't worry too much about the weight but if you keep dropping call your doc- maye do that anyway as it is important especially now. Maybe your doc will have some food suggestions :shrug: I am in the same boat- not gaining any weight yet but every day is touch and go as far as what to eat. I found plain pasta- maybe fettucini, etc- sits ok...at least it has for the last couple days. Cheerio's..... Aaargh! Being a woman can be frustrating huh?!!


----------



## Steph32

Yeah, that's the problem, all the foods that sit well with me (i.e. potatoes, cereal, breads) are things that will spike my insulin. And getting my protein from anything else besides meat is hard on my tummy- like brown rice, milk, beans, etc... all too heavy. So really my only source of protein are meats. I do have a dairy-free protein powder that I can mix with almond milk though. The problem is, if I eat a good meal like salmon with veggies, maybe allow myself a little bit of bread or starch, I feel like it wasn't enough calories. So I have to find heavy calorie foods that are easy for me to digest. Looking for ideas on snacks, but I'm at a loss. I did see a nutritionist last time I was pregnant, and I don't know that it helped too much, it was pretty general information. And with all my allergies and sensitivities I can't eat the things they normally suggest for diabetic people. :shrug:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Can you eat stuff like Nutella? I loooove nutella :) It's so chocolatly and packed with protein but again the sugar :dohh: How bout peanut butter? Or tofu? I like tofu and its loaded with soy protein.


----------



## Steph32

Thanks for the suggestions. Yeah, tofu scrambles I can do because I'm allergic to eggs. I only do it occasionally though, I try not to do TOO much soy products because of the phytoestrogens or whatever they're called. And peanut butter I was doing a lot of and that's what got me in trouble. Something about the nuts, can't digest too well. I love Nutella too, but yes, the sugars! Oh well... I just got back from the store and tried to pick out some things that both appeal to me, and are good for me. Found some canned salmon (stupid question, but does anyone know if it's pre-cooked?), chicken, aduki beans and black rice. Just trying some new things for a change. Got some polenta too, which has a lot of carbs, but I need to pair something with my meat, and if it's just a little I'm sure it'll be ok. As long as I stay away from the white starches, potatoes and sugary desserts, at least that's one step in a good direction.


----------



## Steph32

By the way Coy, happy 8 weeks!!


----------



## mzswizz

Hello ladies. I just came on here to say hello and also to update you on whats going on. AF ended exactly on cd7 which is a first because usually i still have a little spotting on cd8 and then it finishes so it stopped in the afternoon of cd7. So the prenatal vitamins are working their magic on this cycle. Also, I bought a new thermometer which detects to the 10th degree so no more 97.8 etc its now 97.86 and im loving it :happydance: DH and I have started dtd every day since i think cd7 or so :thumbup: He debriefed me on the plan which is....dtd every day, have sex once so the sperm doesnt come out while continuing sex and he doesnt block the "sperm obstacle", after we dtd..legs up., in the morning temp vaginally and be ready to do the procedure all over again :rofl: So yes i am just following the orders that DH has made for us. Its good to see he is now on the ttc train and HE is telling me i need to do this and this to help..he sounds like me now :blush: Also, i have started temping now so its nice to see the dots on there. DH also surprised me by installing a period/ovulation/pregnancy tracker app on my phone that i love already :cloud9: Been using it since i was on cd3 and im now on cd9 already. Also, yesterday my MIL had a triple bypass surgery (heart surgery). They said diabetes and high cholesterol caused plaque which blocked her vessels therefore only allowing 3% of bloodflow through the heart. Her procedure took 4 1/2 hours and she is now in the SI ICU and is in stable condition so far. She is still unconscious and will remain in the ICU for 3 days. DH and I amongst his aunt and my SIL with her 2 kids..saw her and we were all emotional because we dont like to see her in the state because she didnt deserve this. But its good that the issue is being fixed. Pray for her will you please ladies.


----------



## SpudsMama

It's great to hear from you Patrice, and this cycle sounds very positive! I'll be thinking of your MIL... I know only too well what that feeling is like, seeing a close family member in that way. It'll all be fine though, you'll see :hugs: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Emma. Will keep you ladies posted on the progress.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies!

Steph- yep, canned salmon is cooked...in fact, all canned meats to my knowledge. I used to jar my own meat at home (back when I had energy lol) and it takes a pressure cooker at high pressure for about 1.5 hours for anything with meat, fat, or cream. That's* hot*. So yep, coooked. :)

Patrice - yay! I missed you :) You MIL should be fine, very routine surgery, I am sure she has great doctors. I know as a diabetic it takes my dh longer to heal so she may have to relax longer than she wants too! GL, and I will keep her in my prayers. Sounds like your dh has you set on a no-fail plan! :thumbup: Just do what you're told, right? lol :hugs: I am glad you had a good cycle this time, no looooong annoying waits, etc. GL!

AFM- still with the ever present :sick: It varies by degree and intensity so I do ocassionally have a chance to eat then quickly regret it but I *do* have to eat! lol Today was awesome- sunshine so warm we worked outdoors in our shirt sleeves :) Ahhh, if it would just stay that way...


----------



## mzswizz

Well im off work and we are getting ready to go see her. I will update tomorrow morning on the progress. And yes its a no-fail plan. Let's see if this plan works. I have been getting cramps every day..is that normal with prenatal vitamins? I've noticed i started getting cramps daily ever since i started taking them. They're like AF type cramps but they come and go :shrug: Maybe this cycle will be my bfp cycle. Hmm maybe all that cramping is the cysts bursting and going away. I sure hope so :thumbup:


----------



## Steph32

Hi Patrice! Hope everything goes well with your MIL, she will be in my prayers :) And sounds like you have a good plan there, your dh sounds extra motivated to get you preggers this month! I don't know that the prenatals would cause the cramping, don't know what it would be :shrug: But hopefully you're right, that your body is clearing out... that's what I was thinking the last month when you had the extra long bleeding... but we'll see, you're doing all the right things.

Coy- Thanks, I never really eat canned meats so I wasn't sure! Especially tuna, I was never big on that, I don't really like the fishy taste but I can tolerate fresh salmon, cod or shrimp. It was warm today here too, but it quickly goes cold and rainy again. We'll seriously have like a few days of summer type heat, and then back to the cold... I wish the weather would just decide what it wants to do!

Laura- Didn't get a chance to comment earlier, but that's exciting you got to see the Queen and Kate Middleton. I saw it televised over here that they were visiting Leicester. I think Kate is so gorgeous and classy. Kind of funny, but when I was in London, I was just walking down the street and the Queen passed by in her car with her entourage and security following her! I got to have a quick look as she passed by, not very long, but was totally unexpected. Never thought I'd see the Queen being that I was only in London for a short time.

AFM I've been eating what I can. I haven't yet been SO strict about the blood sugar thing, I'm just trying to get my tummy settled after everything and eating normal again. But I'm not going totally crazy with the sweets, so that at least is good. Coy, does your DH have any favorite recipes/snacks or anything that he would like to share?


----------



## mzswizz

MIL is conscious and responsive just in alot of pain. Will see her tonight and dh and i dtd last night and he said he saw some pink spotting so :shrug: When i wiped..it was nothing there so im lost but hopefully we find out soon whats going on.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph- he'll eat just about anything but we try to steer clear of the obvious- white rice, white bread (both his favorites :dohh:) pies, cakes, etc. But if we really need to get his glucose down he eats simple stuff- an apple once in a while helps digestion, pasta salads. Do you like pasta? I use one really simple recipe with spiral pasta. 
Pasta cooked, cooled.
Roasted red bell peppers sliced
Black olives (tons of them) sliced
Spanish olives (whole)
cubed cheese (doesn't matter - whatever is a favorite)
Diced ham
Then you can add some olive oil or 1/2 cup of salad dressing to it. His stomach has been really upset latley and that's what he can keep down. He says he has sympathy ms! :haha: He has actually with all of my pregnancies :shrug:
Hm, what else?...oh yeah, we eat a lot of skinless baked chicken breast or I use a little olive oil in a skillet and cook the breast like that then put the lid on it, add some water, turn the heat up and steam it until it's done- or I steam it til done then add the olive oil, remove the lid and brown it. That way we reduce a lot of fat.. Tons of green fresh peas. You can make a fried rice with brown rice, green peas, water chestnuts, diced ham, bamboo shoots, bean sprouts...just about anything in there...then just cook it all together. I actually use a brown minute rice that I cook then set aside, then cook all my other stuff together and dump it all togeter then add some low sodium soy sauce. I'm not the worlds greatest cook but my kids like it :haha:
Chicken soup he eats and it doesn't spike his levels, even with the pasta in it. Lots of green salad- roma tomatoes are awesome raw and diced! Since his diet is limited I take what he can eat and I try to make it interesting by adding stuff, you know, different veggies, etc. He loves fruit salad but it is sweet. It is better though if you have a sweet tooth to stick to fruits rather than refined. :shrug:
Tonight though, I am going to be the worst cook and make my grls mac and cheese...I do mine homemade and they seem to like it and it is simple enough dh and I should be able to eat some. Fx'd :haha:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura- I forgot to ask--what were you wearing the day you took your royal pics? I'm gonna try to find you in some other online pics of that day--sort of a "where's Waldo" but it's "where's Laura" :haha:


----------



## lauraemily17

Hi ladies. I've been wanting to respond properly the past couple of evenings but annoyingly the site has been down!! Worse possible time for me as well as I'm now back at work after 2 lovely weeks off. 

Coy - I was wearing a mustard/yellow jumper & holding my camera in the air with a tri pod. I was at the clock tower in Leices. Would be great if you can find me, I have been able to in our local papers unfortunately. How are you feeling now, any let up on the sickness?

Emma - how are you feeling? Have you got any antibiotics yet? 

Patrice - I hope your mil is recovering well, must have been a worrying time. I think your plan is fab & yay for your DH taking an active part in it!!

Steph - sorry you've been feeling so rubbish, weirdly my 1st tri nausea came back with a vengeance yesterday, felt awful but a bit better today. Perhaps your bubs has had a growth spurt causing a hormone spike? In relation to food I'm not too clued up on what is suitable for diabetics so these might not be good for you but 2 healthy carbs you might want to think about is oat biscuits or quinoa (pronounced keen-wah) Quinoa is a seed I beleive but it's cooks similar to cous cous & has a really subtle nutty flavour. I have these in replacement for wheat. Re the queen, you were very lucky to see her, I've been to London a lot & never seen her!

Afm - back at work & knackered again, finding it really hard work walking to & from work as well. Guess it's kind of downhill on the energy now as we near the 3rd tri!! Beanie has been kicking up a storm on the last couple of days as well, the kicks are getting much stronger & I saw my tummy move from the outside the other day! I also think he's turned himself round & is now breach as I find his heartbeat at my belly button & all the kicks are at the bottom of the bump!! 
It was also our V day yesterday!! Can't tell you how releived I am to reach this milestone, a few weeks ago I was sure he was going to come early!!


----------



## mzswizz

hey ladies. Hows everyone? Well afm im on cd13...im still temping and dtd every day. MIL is doing fine and she should be out of the SICU in no time :thumbup: Going to start testing with opks today and see what happens. I am getting close to ov day which should be in 6 days so we shall see.

Laura-Yay for beanie still being comfy and having a party in your belly :thumbup: Soon you will have beanie in your arms :blush: Time sure does fly.


----------



## SpudsMama

Laura - I'm glad everything is going well and happy V day for yesterday!! :happydance: 

Patrice - Good luck this cycle. You're doing all the right things, DTD, temping and OPK'ing so FX'd!! :thumbup:

AFM - No antibiotics yet. If I haven't had a call by this afternoon I'll ring them to chase it up. Otherwise, all is fine here. Just desperately impatient for my next scan :haha: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Your next scan is April 2nd or 6th? I know it is around my sister's birthday :blush: 

i have a quick question...ok i have noticed that this cycle i have been taking my prenatals faithfully (one every morning after breakfast) and this cycle i've noticed that i cramp every day in BOTH my ovaries? What could be the cause? Do you ladies think the prenatals are helping my body regulate itself and i might just end up o'ing out of both ovaries? I never had a cycle where i cramp throughout my whole cycle before..i barely get cramps when AF is here but i had horrible cramps like when i was when i first started getting my AF at 10 yrs old and then i have been cramping ever since :shrug: This cycle is totally different.


----------



## SpudsMama

It's the 3rd :thumbup:

It could be the pills, I know someone else on here who has been taking a prenatal supplement for the first time this cycle and I think she's had headaches and some cramping. I would've said try taking them with a meal, but you're already doing that. Unless you have a small breakfast, maybe try taking it with dinner? xx


----------



## lauraemily17

When you say cramps Patrice, are they in a very specific place everytime & feel a bit like stabbing? That's what my cyst felt like so might be that? I was never sure if it was growing or shrinking pain!! Not had it for ages now so I assume it's all gone now. 

Emma - I don't blame you being impatient for your scan but it's not too long now, you're on the countdown at least!!


----------



## mzswizz

Ok so its the day before her bday ok will remember now. I think dtd every day is giving me memory loss :rofl: And im thinking the prenatals have something to do with it too. Hmm guess i just have to ride the cramping out then. Job wise: alot is going on. I volunteered to transfer to another library because they are closed on Fridays and Sundays so atleast I will for sure have Sundays off so i can be with DH :cloud9: So im just waiting to hear the update on that. Also, i got a job interview for another county job which pays more and its full time :happydance: So im waiting for the letter so i can call and schedule the interview. So a transfer and interview in progress...just waiting to see what happens.


----------



## mzswizz

im on cd13 and this is my opk...hmm looks like it will be positive soon
 



Attached Files:







1331741973979.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lauraemily17

Very nearly Patrice. 

Time for another bump pic I think. 

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/be96bc6f.jpg


----------



## mzswizz

lovely bump pic laura! love the belly piercing :thumbup: 

The thing that got me is that..i suppose to ov in 6 days and it looks like i might just ov sooner than that. Which im not complaining about :haha:


----------



## Steph32

Hi ladies... looks like this thread picked up again... I also wanted to post the last few days but everytime I checked the site was down. 

Patrice- Glad your MIL is doing better. I don't know what could be causing the cramps, I really don't. I've never experienced that with taking prenatals or anything. But you could be gearing up to ovulate earlier (maybe from both ovaries?), it looks like with your opk that you are on your way to a positive. So be on the lookout and catch it if it happens early. I don't know why, but the times I have gotten pregnant (except the one that was a chemical) I always ovulated earlier than normal that cycle. I've also heard that dtd can bring on ovulation, something in the semen that triggers it.

Laura- Happy v-day, or should I say v week!! I was thinking about you yesterday. I also felt the same way, and still do, with each week I know there is a greater chance of baby surviving IF (BIG IF) labor were to happen early. Something interesting I read said that starting 24-25 weeks, everyday baby's odds of survival increase 2-3% each day. Then at 28 weeks it is 90%, at 32 weeks it is 98%. So with everyday I feel it's a milestone. I am getting a lot of strong BH, which scare me, but they are random and not regular at all. Usually once a day or twice a day, if that. Although they say this happens more in subsequent pregnancies. 

Coy (and Laura)- Thanks for the food suggestions! Laura, I actually used to eat quinoa all the time but got kind of tired of it... especially when it's just cooked bland it's not too tasty. But when using it in different recipes with spices (and even in a cookie recipe) it's great. I actually got officially diagnosed GD yesterday at my 26 week appt, I showed her my numbers at home and she automatically diagnosed me. So, the diet begins. But I'm not being too strict on myself, my numbers are quite controllable right now.


I'm feeling better as far as the nausea goes, but a now it's a new thing...... the HORRIBLE hip pains when I'm sleeping that are keeping me up at all hours of the night!!!!! I've tried everything, different body pillows, chiropractic adjustments, acupuncture, massage, stretching, cal/mag supplements, arnica..... I toss and turn all night and cannot get uninterrupted sleep, so my days are shot. I had this when I was pregnant with Nicholas, but not until late 3rd tri!!! I can't imagine another 3 months of this. My midwife even said, wow, you're getting all the typical late 3rd tri symptoms already! She normally doesn't see these things until later. (Great...)


----------



## Steph32

Nice pic Laura! Belly is growing!


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-hope your hip pains go away asap so you can sleep. And im going to test every day now and see if im going to ov soon. With the every day dtd..i wouldnt be surprised if i o'd early :rofl: Well atleast i know we covered our bases :blush: It would be just my luck i do ov from both ovaries then....that would mean twins :shock: but we shall see. Im already anxious about ov'ing already sooo cant wait :thumbup:

Also, i got 2 job interviews :happydance: They both would be great jobs so will see which 1 i get.


----------



## SpudsMama

Your bump is definitely coming on in leaps and bounds now Laura! :happydance:

Steph, I'm sorry to hear about your hip pain, it can't be nice :hugs: 

Patrice, maybe it's common for you to ovulate from both ovaries? You've conceived twins once already... :shrug: xx


----------



## SLCMommy

Hey Everyone :wave:

I think i'll be coming back on here more often. :happydance: I'm starting to want to TTC again, I'm thinking I'm going to start in May. I'm still really sad about my mmc :cry: but now I'm ready to start thinking of my future and moving on. 

I'm on Aleese, a low dose birth control pill to help regulate and start my periods, but I haven't bled at all since my mmc. Does it take awhile?:shrug:
Once I start getting regular periods I can get off the pill and try again. It's been almost two months since I "should" have bled since it's now March. I was thinking i'd get it within a month or something but I have yet too. On the 20th it'll be two months. I'll finish out this pack (only have a few days now left) but if I haven't started my period by the end of this pack I think I might get in touch with a midwife and see if that is something she'd want to see me for - perhaps there is something I can be put on that is exclusively just for starting a period? I'm not sure if there really is such a thing besides birth control pills, but the Aleese has given me horrible acne - which I know in theory it's supposed to help your skin but any kind of hormonal birth control medicine has made my skin bad.

Any ideas on how to "jump start" my menstrual cycle? I'd really like to get regular this month or next so I can start trying in May. :hugs:


----------



## SpudsMama

Ashley, YAY for TTC again! We all miss you on here :flower:

Re jumpstarting AF, the only thing that springs to mind is orgasm, so DTD? But I think that might just be if AF is already around the corner. If not, I know there's a drug that can be prescribed to bring on the witch... Provera I think? xx


----------



## mzswizz

Emma-The weird thing is...twins isnt really that common in neither of our families so :shrug: I am getting cramps on the left side more so who knows. It can be either that or the cysts bursting on both sides :shrug:

Ashley-I really dont know what could be used to jumpstart because every time i hear about af...they try to give me birth control so thats a no go. Also cant wait until you start trying again.


----------



## Steph32

Ashley- Welcome back! If it were me, I would not do anything to try to jumpstart my cycle. Your body went through a lot, more than the average person who miscarried, so it's not uncommon to take a while for AF to come back and be regular again. Even with my surgery it was the typical and successful D&C and it still took 2 1/2 months for my period to come back. I spotted about a month after, but didn't have a normal period until 2 1/2 months later. I would just make sure you are taking care of yourself, taking care of your body, eating right, and I know you're working out, but just don't overdo it. I would also think about maybe going off the pill and just using condoms so your body can sort itself out the way it needs to. I would be afraid that the pill would interfere with my natural cycle, especially while it is still in the healing process of the m/c.


----------



## SLCMommy

Yeah - I'm thinking of just stopping the b/c pills and letting nature take its course naturally.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Ashley- great to see you here again! :friends: I am excited that you will ttc again soon! :happydance: Yeah, i would stop the b/c--I know it is a light formula but I took orthotrycylene lo and never bled and it took a while to get my period back after I stopped. Then again I got prego on them too :dohh: :haha: But yes, maybe best to just let your body get back to normal naturally without the added hormones? 

Patrice- it seems like you may be O'ing from each ovary :shrug: which is not all that uncommon. And judging from the pic looks like your day is coming up soon! :thumbup: GL on the jobs!

Steph- darn muscle groups! :growlmad: I used to have that, it's the progesterone easing your muscles and your hips spreading. :( But not for too long!

Laura- love the bump pic! I miss my belly button ring, I am going to make dh peirce me again once i heal up from birth with this baby. 

Emma- I can't wait for your next scan either!!!

AFM-

Got this hard lump in my throat and chest all of the time, very annoying. I think it is acid? :shrug: I still get nauseas but found I can control it okay if I eat little bits here and there almost all of the time instead of big meals. But then I get these dry heave spells where I am in the bathroom 5-10 minutes at a time probably 8-9 times a day at least. My stomach muscles are so sore from dry heaving and vomiting (sorry tmi), it feels like I've been doing thousands of crunches! And omg I am soooo exhausted. I get up in the morning, force myself to shower, then collapse back in bed for half hour or so. Make the girls breakfast and nap in the recliner for half hour. Then I go check the mail, have a curb side gagging party then come home...and take a nap. Then I wake up, vomit, make something like toast to eat, sip some water, dry heave some more, clean the living room, dry heave aaaaannnnnddd so goes my day :rofl: I convince myself I am getting a handle on it!:haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-Hopefully the nausea will go away soon for you. And yes im excited about the jobs. Either one would be good so cant wait. And im thinking i will probably ov in a couple of days maybe around cd15 :shrug: But if that does happen..then thats good for me because that would mean 4 days early which would change my AF due date from april 6th to april 2nd and now that i think about it...april 2nd is when i had the d&c with my first pregnancy and april 2nd marks our 2 yr anniversary of the m/c & ttc process....soooo a bfp would be great to have. Also it would be 2 days before my sister's 30th birthday but i think if i do get pregnant..i would just tell her that her gift is in process and she will get it late :haha:


----------



## Steph32

Coy- Ahhh! I remember that all too well. The dry heaving and the sore stomach muscles, the exhaustion.... hope it starts to fade soon. How are the girls when you have to rest? Are they pretty good with playing by themselves? Nicholas is demanding of our attention all the time, trying to work on him learning how to play independently.

So you had the hip pain, huh? Anything work for you??


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> Coy- Ahhh! I remember that all too well. The dry heaving and the sore stomach muscles, the exhaustion.... hope it starts to fade soon. How are the girls when you have to rest? Are they pretty good with playing by themselves? Nicholas is demanding of our attention all the time, trying to work on him learning how to play independently.
> 
> So you had the hip pain, huh? Anything work for you??

Thanks, I am trying not to complain as I don't want to "jinx" anything but it will be nice when it fades and my pregnancy fun stuff can start :happydance: The girls are good when I am resting. I see them through my eyelashes...My oldest is 6 and she'll creep up tot he bed and stare real hard at me, then sit in the chair next to the bed and "take care of me" until I tell her to go away lol. The little one is almsot 3 and she bounds in kisses my face and bounds back out...then bounds back in and kisses my face and bounds back out. So not a lot of rest but they mean well! :) Yes, as far as the hip pain I used my dh :haha: He was subjected to giving me daily back rubs. When my belly got too big to lay down I would straddle a chair backwards and he would sit behind me and rub my back and hips. That actually helped immensley.


----------



## lauraemily17

Horrible horrible horrible day. My company are going through a redundancy program & found out today half my direct reports are going to be interviewed for their role but dont know how many roles are staying. Other people in the dept & across the business have been told they are definately going, there's been tears & all sorts, it's so awful. I've just about managed to keep it together but With the hormones & having been through it myself a year ago its really hard. My boss is trying to keep me out of it as much as possible but it's my team & they're all fantastic, how can I not let it get to me?? :cry: :cry:


----------



## SpudsMama

Big :hugs: Laura! I didn't realise your bank was in trouble (didn't want to mention their name on here), I thought they were one of the best considering the current climate. I spose everyone is having to cut back :shrug: Out of curiosity, do you know if this is a nation-wide thing or is it just your branch? I have a family member who has a managerial role in one of the Birmingham branches and he'd been talking about how bad it's been at work lately... xx


----------



## lauraemily17

I don't work for the bank any more. We used to be part of HSBC but were bought our by an American company. Since then we're on a 4th round of redundancies. 15% of the uk operation is going as part of these redundancies.


----------



## Steph32

Sorry to hear that Laura. :hugs: Is your job on the line too??


----------



## lauraemily17

No thankfully but I was put at risk right when we started TTC, just before we got married, it was awful but I was lucky & kept my job. I'm lucky I'm not going through it again as some of my counter parts in other departments are. Seeing so many people affected is just heartbreaking & I remember how I felt.


----------



## SLCMommy

So im going to officially stop the bc pills. Im starting to think of baby names, too. Im really loving on the name Lucy lol


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> Horrible horrible horrible day. My company are going through a redundancy program & found out today half my direct reports are going to be interviewed for their role but dont know how many roles are staying. Other people in the dept & across the business have been told they are definately going, there's been tears & all sorts, it's so awful. I've just about managed to keep it together but With the hormones & having been through it myself a year ago its really hard. My boss is trying to keep me out of it as much as possible but it's my team & they're all fantastic, how can I not let it get to me?? :cry: :cry:

Laura-

I am sorry that you have to go through this but I used to be an employer and I can honestly tell you the best way to handle it is to get tunnel vision. Focus on your job and your coming baby. It is hard I know but I stuck my neck out for so many employees and got in a huge deal of trouble for it :( And it didn't help anyway- as it is your company must need the ifnancial relief, I hate it, that's the way it is here too. be strong and gl!! :hugs:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Ashley-
Yay! :happydance: Glad you are starting to feeling better. I think this is an awesome choice you and your dh have made. 

AFM-

Don't know what got into me but as exhausted as I was when I woke up this morning I was sick of not accomplishing anything but being tired. So I re-paintedmy bathroom ceiling and walls, the hallway, and the kitchen. Then I laid new tiles on the kitchen floor. I am beyond expression utterly exhausted now. But i feel good that I got something done! :thumbup: Now I am cooking a uick dinner and going to bed.  we have guys coming over in the morning to install new fans in the bathroom and kitchen too, which'll be great for moisture reduction. Bleh. :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

well i think i got a positive opk today. one side of the left line is super dark so i dont know if that means positive or not but the rest matched the control line. so it seems i may ov tomorrow which is cd15.


----------



## appleofmyeye

hi there.... its our first time TTC after 1 year of treatment for thyroid problems and PCOS.
got OPK positive yesterday and keeping fingers crossed!!
had a question.... we did do BD last 3 days..... should we do it today and tomorrow as well? just to make sure we covered it?  :phew:


----------



## Steph32

Appleofmyeye- Welcome! Yes, I would BD the next the few days so you can be sure to catch the eggy! Unless your DH has a low sperm count, you'd want to dtd every other day. But in general, even if you dtd every other day for 6 days (starting 4 days before ovulation until the day after ovulation) you'd be covering your bases and giving yourself a really good chance! GL!

Patrice- Sounds like you're ov'ing early! This is exciting! Good sign. The earlier in your cycle the better quality the egg-- at least that's what I heard.

Ashley- Glad you went off BC and thinking of ttc again. Hard to get babies off the brain huh??


----------



## mzswizz

it looks like its getting lighter :happydance:

welcome appleofmyeye! and i agree with Steph. FXed for you


----------



## appleofmyeye

thanks Steph and Patrice! we will continue our efforts :)


----------



## lauraemily17

Thanks Coy, you're completely right, got a better handle on it all today. How are you feeling today?

Patrice - I'll be interested to see your temps tomorrow, hopefully it'll go up & confirm ovulation!

Steph - how is your hip pain? Have you found any relief? 

Welcome appleofmyeye & good luck. 

Welcome back Ashley, so pleased your feeling able to TTC again. 

Afm - got a nice long weekend in front of me, yay!! I like having 5 months to take almost a whole years holiday & it's very much needed!! New symptom for the week us swallon feet & ankles. I thought I was doing so well with all the walking but nope!! Currently sat with my legs around DHs neck to elevate my feet!! Also I appear to have turned into a weak pregnant person. Was walking back to work after doing some shopping at lunch & someone from my company, not someone I've ever worked with, asked if I needed help with my bags!! It was very nice of get to ask & thoughtful bur totally took surprised me, I was a little tired but didn't think I looked knackered, clearly I did!!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Welcome appleofmyeye! Good to have you on board! Sounds like you will have your bases covered if you bd today and tomorrow too :thumbup: Keep us posted! Do you bbt?

Patrice- yep sounds like a def positive to me :happydance: Are you still temping at all to confirm O?

Laura- always a bit of swelling no matter how active yo are! We are "hosts" now lol! Our bodies belong to little people :haha: And yes, I remember getting tired too when I was prego with my girls. And don't always say "no" to help- it's handy once in a while! I remember walking in later pregnancy once and my dd kicked so hard and straight down, I swore she was goonda pop out! She was my first so I thought I was going into labor right then and there on the side walk :haha: 

AFM- still exhausted from all of yesterdays work, plus had a crappy night sleeping- or not sleeping rather. I got brave and ate a mozzarella cheese stick (I love those things) even though it's not so greta for me and was up till 3 am with terrible heartburn. Serves me right! Feeling better today, not so nauseas ayomore (hope that's not a bad sign) but with this terrible fatigue constantly and headaches :shrug: 
My girls are all excited about St Paddy's day tomorrow :) We are going to go Leprechaun hunting :haha:


----------



## Steph32

So, I think I have found a solution (or solutions) for my hip pain. I didn't have it last night, to my surprise! What I did was drink LOADS of water before bed (but not too close to bed, left enough time for one more pee :haha: ), I massaged in some arnica gel on both hips, and I propped myself up so that the top half of my body from my waist up was at about a 45 degree angle (but still laying on my side) and slept that way. Of course, I wasn't 100% comfortable, I still woke up a lot at night (probably due to other reasons), but didn't notice any hip pain really. So, it could be one of those things or a combination that worked. We'll see if I have the same success tonight!

Laura- I must always look weak... people always ask me if I need help out to the car... of course they do it now, but even when I wasn't pregnant  I just always assumed that they ask most people as a courtesy. I don't think I've ever taken their help though, but I might soon! I'm feeling 3rd tri huge (well, I'm almost to the 3rd tri, so I guess that makes sense) but people tend to think I'm due soon, and when I say 3 more months, they're shocked!


----------



## SLCMommy

Thanks everyone ;) It's hard to get babies off the brain when everyone is starting to have their kids or getting close to the third trimester LOL. We BD tonight, but of course I'm not even thinking I'm gunna get a bfp anytime soon. 

Question, how long should I go without having an AF before seeking an appt with a midwife? Would now to just discuss my concerns with it be too soon?


----------



## Steph32

Ashley- I would talk about it now with your midwife. I know you didn't want to deal with the doctor who performed your surgery, but it would have been helpful to have asked him at your follow up appt when to expect AF. Just so you have an idea. I asked the dr who did my surgery (even though I hated him!), and at least got a time frame based on what he thought and how he thought the surgery went. Because you had some trauma, I wouldn't be surprised if it took a little longer than usual to get your cycle back.


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-I think now would be a good time. I know after my d&c at the 2 week check up...i asked when to expect my AF and they said 4-6 weeks. But my former ob/gyn wasnt much help. So when i went to my new and current ob/gyn..he said it can take up to 6 weeks after your levels go lower than 0 but when my levels went to 0..i had my AF a week later. So asking isnt going to hurt. Its best you know now so you can prepare later. 

Coy-Yes, i am going to temp throughout this whole cycle.

Laura-Actually it went down more so im assuming im o'ing today probably.

Steph & Emma-How are you today?

AFM, im on cd16 and today is my last day at my current location for my job. I will transfer on Monday to the new location so im off tomorrow :happydance: Also, i would be off on weekends too :happydance: I now have 3 job interviews that are all full time positions and for the county :shock: This is truly a blessing. Everything is going good over here. Also, my temp dropped even more today and its the lowest temp so far out of all my temps so im thinking ov is today. DH and I didnt dtd last night because we both were overly exhausted. Hopefully my temp rises tomorrow and stays that way :thumbup: I have been having creamy/ewcm cm all day yesterday and even more today. So im assuming I am o'ing today because it has been alot since yesterday. So let's see what tomorrow's temp is like.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies!

Ashley- yeah, I would talk to your midwife, she should have some very good info for you and be able to answer alot of questions. AFM after my d & c my AF arrived like clockwork 28 days later :shrug: so it is possible. Now that you are off the bc give your body time to flush out those hormones and all you can do is wait and see.

Patrice- got my fx'd for you this month! Also- congrats on the job interviews. In my little town I can't wrangle an interview anywhere...there are no jobs here so we always have to look out of town which is a drag!

AFM- exhausted again today. I felt okay when I woke up, went to check on my sleeping girls then had to rush to the bathroom to get :sick: Sigh. O well. I am not feeling nauseas so much now as just kind of icky all of a suddden and mad dashing it to the loo :haha: I worry that my sysmptoms are dissappearing but bb's are still sore, I had a horrible 2-day headache finally eased this morning some...and of course constant fatugue. So I think everything is okay. :) I was thinking of asking for another scan to check placental "okayedness" (if that's a word...) before stopping the progesterone this time around. I have about 3 weeks left of it so :shrug: I will have to talk to doc.

BTW, I am very upset with the two hooligans that installed my new fans yesterday. The one was very nice and considerate, laid down drop cloths to catch falling debree and et cetera. But the other guy- he slobbed around in his sock feet dragging his ripped pant legs...wouldn't have bothered me but he was in and out of the house and walking tot heir truck, etc, and carried mud in on his feet all throughout the house. The one man warned him that he was getting stuff everywhere and he replied "It doesn't matter- these folks are _gypsies_" -they wont mind". WTF? What is a gypsie? My dh says its because we have clutter- you know, kids toys, kids books here and there, plus I have been painting so had some of my tools out still. Plus the guy dragged insulation fiberglass- big wads of it!- all over the kitchen, my closet was full of it :shrug: so how dare he call me a gypsie? Yeah, I am irritated. :wacko:


----------



## mzswizz

Well im off now and i told dh i think im ovulating today and he said he hope his sperm is smart enough to fertilize the egg :rofl: we are going to dtd tonight yay :happydance:

Coy-what a terrible day you had. stupid guys.

Quick question.....does it look like its possible that im o'ing today?


----------



## Grey Eyes

mzswizz said:


> Well im off now and i told dh i think im ovulating today and he said he hope his sperm is smart enough to fertilize the egg :rofl: we are going to dtd tonight yay :happydance:
> 
> Coy-what a terrible day you had. stupid guys.
> 
> Quick question.....does it look like its possible that im o'ing today?

I am still really new at temping but I compared your chart to mine and it looks like you could be! Especially with your positive opk! I think your dh is funny "smart sperm" :haha:

AFM- I cleaned today again, sorting through all of our dvd's, etc, and cleared up a ton of stuff we didn't want anymore. Then we had fun, my girls and I. We went leprechaun hunting :haha: They found spots where the 'leprechauns' camped out and left some of their stuff...found two tiny lunch pails, some left-over leprechaun chocolates, and some coins. lucky kids :haha: It's fun when they are small :) Now I am making our traditional potatoe soup/chowder....I use onion soup when I am in a hurry, then add diced potatoes and chopped ham and a can of cream, then some fresh warm biscuits. Ahh...comfort food :cloud9: Then we watched Darby O'Gill and the Little People. It feels fun to not grow up sometimes :rofl:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Ready for bed...I am tired as usual! :haha: I thought about making yellowman with the girls but I think they are too rowdy for that--I'd hate to be boiling candy and have them jumping around the pot [-X so I decided to wait. We used to make it all the time when I was a kid growing up then we'd pull it. Mmm. I miss the tastes of kid-dom :haha:


----------



## SLCMommy

I actually did talk to my OBGYN at my follow up. He told me I should get my period around the 2nd week of March. So, I'm still waiting but I'm going to call my midwife's office on Monday and make an appoint to see one of them. 

Coy - People are just rude! It shouldn't matter what your house looked like, taking off your shoes is consideration! 

However, somewhat off topic...but, in Minnesota, in the culture I was from/was in, it was very rude to walk into someones home with their shoes on. Here in Utah, people do it ALL the time and the never ever, ever, ever, ever stop and take off their shoes, and I am the only person I know who either does, or asks the person if they would like me too. Now, I'm sure there are people in the valley who do take off their shoes and expect it, but that is from my honest-to-goodness experiences. I asked my husband about it, and he said that it's because when there is no snow, it's really dry here and there isn't much on the bottom on your shoes. Which, is understandable but there are still rocks and stuff in the bottom of your shoes. Oh well.. it's crazy how cultures/styles/etiquette can change. I remember when I first moved here and I asked my MIL if I should take off my shoes, she looked at me like I was nuts! I told her 'Where I am from, walking into someones home with your shoes on is considered to be very inconsiderate".

Anyways, It's really early here (like, barley 5 am) but DH likes to sleep with a fan on and he left it on this morning, so it woke me up. I'm going to get Haylie up in a few hours so we can make sandwiches to bring the kitchen in our church . Someone from the homeless shelter downtown will come and grab all the sandwiches and pass them out to the homeless for dinner. I figured it would be an amazing ministry and way to teach my daughter that we all struggle sometimes, and we should all love one another and try to help each other out when someone is in need. :)


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-Sounds like a great day you and your girls had. Reading your posts just made me hungry :haha:

Ashley-Keep us updated on everything. FXed you get AF soon :thumbup:

AFM, i am on cd17 and my temp shot up today :happydance: Unfortunately, dh and i didnt dtd last night because we were super busy and by the time we got home..it was around 12am :shock: But we dtd this morning :blush: And im still in because we dtd on cd14 so that was 2 days before ov which i heard is the best time also. So stay high temps so i can get confirmation. And dh is taking his vitamins more because he says he wants his sperm to be smart and healthy :rofl: The things my DH says sometimes.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi Ladies-

Patrice- your chart looks good! And yes, we had fun, little kids have such wonderful imaginations :)

Ashley- you are right it is usually a consideration to take off your shoes, we always ask when visiting also. But in this guys case he was walking outside in his sock feet and it had just rained and he was sweeping huge clods of mud into the house and across the carpet. I think it is customary to put your shoes back on when you go back outside. Irritating :growlmad: lol Your sandwich idea is great, I am sure it helps out alot. When I lived in Salt Lake I used to volunteer tons of my time doing stuff like that, it is very rewarding :thumbup:

AFM- still tired today, even when I sleep long hours. Lets see, last night I slept 10 hours and woke up feeling exhausted :shrug: I think I am going to try vitamin B6 and ginger to help with the nausea, see if it works. I was vomiting acid last night (sorry tmi) which is totally no fun at all :nope: My waistline is getting thicker though I have noticed and so far haven't really gained any weight, I know it's not from overeating :growlmad: lol.


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-My chart looks good really? Im really not that good with chart interpretation :blush: Hope my temp stays up for 2 more days so it can confirm ov day as yesterday :thumbup: I told DH about it too and he is like okay so now we wait to see the confirmation. I like how he is now because he really listens and now i can talk to him about o'ing and everything and he doesnt feel any pressure whatsoever. And i know what you mean about fatigue. I remember with the first pregnancy..i couldnt keep my eyes open for nothing. Also yes vomiting acid is not fun nor good at all. I remember that happened when a hamburger i ate didnt agree with my stomach. I was a vomiting mess for more than 4 hours straight :nope:


----------



## SLCMommy

Coy- You lived in SLC? :) Are you LDS? I used to be, but I'm not anymore. I attend a Lutheran church now.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies-

Patrice- it looks good in that your temps have been pretty steady then spiking up as they did. Like you said wait and see if they stay high :thumbup:

Ashley- Yes, I lived there for 2 years only and had enough lol! I worked as a floor director and photographer for several large television stations (CBS, etc), then got tired of the mad rush of it all :wacko: I lived down on North Temple though yik :haha: Only thing I miss is the foooood :) I learned to love mexican food. No, I am not LDS, in fact I lost one of my jobs because one of the anchors "caught" me reading a bible that, ahem, wasn't the LDS bible. Ooops. Bad me, right! Anyway, then I met my dh and we moved to Idaho- I love the state, it's beautiful, we are near Bear Lake, but we need to move somewhere warmer :growlmad: I am tired of sleeting coldness :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-Thanks. Im pretty excited. On Tuesday, I should get the crosshairs and when i do...i will be happy. Also, i have my job interview on Tuesday yay :happydance: Now, I already know im going to test at 11dpo which should be march 28th but im just waiting for ff to confirm so i know for sure. This is the first time my temps havent been erractic :happydance: From now on..im temping vaginally.


----------



## Grey Eyes

mzswizz said:


> Coy-Thanks. Im pretty excited. On Tuesday, I should get the crosshairs and when i do...i will be happy. Also, i have my job interview on Tuesday yay :happydance: Now, I already know im going to test at 11dpo which should be march 28th but im just waiting for ff to confirm so i know for sure. This is the first time my temps havent been erractic :happydance: From now on..im temping vaginally.

Yay! Now I can't wait for March 28th :haha: I have never tried temping vaginally but I understand how it could give a more accurate temp. I'm gonna keep watching your chart....

AFM- Crud! I haven't had chocolate for months now as you all know I have completely cut out caffeine :shrug: Well, anyway it just suddenly struck me that I want chocolate and I want it *now*. You know those woman moments we get :shrug: Anyway I decided I would limit it to chocolate syrup on my ice cream. Then I found out that we don't have any :cry: My chocolate milk drinkers drank it all up :growlmad: lol. Sigh. Oh well, what now....(drumming my fingers). Now just writing that I want chocolate milk :dohh: Nuts. O and speaking of nuts :haha: I have started craving simple nuts like plain almonds, walnuts, I wonder if it is safe?


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-Yes my sleeping patterns always would change so thats why im assuming I never could get an accurate temp. Well atleast now my temps have been more stable and I like it. Today my temp dropped but only by .07 so its not anything major :happydance: Tomorrow if my temp stays up...then i will get my crosshairs yay :happydance: So just patiently waiting for tomorrow :coffee: Also, hmm i dont know about the nuts. I think the others can help you out about that. My sister wasnt really into nuts while she was pregnant.

AFM, im 2dpo today and since last night...I was getting loads of creamy cm. Even dh noticed :shock: We went to take a shower and while i was waiting for him, the cm started leaking out and i didnt really noticed and he's like umm you are leaking cm all over your leg and im like :saywhat: So yes there was cm on my leg :dohh: Dont know why im getting loads of it. And I havent been cramping in awhile but around ov time and now, I have been cramping on and off. Hoping thats a good sign because usually when its around ov time..I barely get cramps so maybe i experienced a strong ov...im hoping so :thumbup:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice- the cm is a good sign of fertility, so I am hoping you had a good strong Ov as well :thumbup: 

AFM- I can't believe how I am sleeping lately. I have always been a night owl and usually don't get to bed until around 2 a.m. or so...lately (I can't believe this) I have been going to bed at like 9:30-10 p.m.! :dohh: And still sleeping as late as if I went to bed at 2 am :shrug: Oh well, I think it will pass :) No throwing up last night thank goodness, still queesiness but some days are better and worse than others. 
Still snow on the ground today :( I had hoped it would all melt by now.


----------



## mzswizz

coy-its super hot here. wish it was cooler. and hoping cm is a good sign for my ov too.


----------



## lauraemily17

Your sleeping habits sound just like mine Coy. I've always been a night owl until I was pregnant!! I have been able to stay up a little later this past month to 10 sometimes!! How long have you had snow for now? I really hate it as well, it's so dam inconvenient!! 

Patrice - your cm does sound like post o but I'm really not sure by your chart, your temp should have spiked high by now, above all your pre o temps. It may be worth carrying on DTD every other day & taking a few more OPKs in case you get more than 1 positive like you did last month. 

Afm - enjoyed a nice day off work today in the kitchen baking!! I am embracing my Mummy instincts. Got a midwife appointment tomorrow, it's been 9 weeks since the last 1, seems like forever but it's gone quickly as well. It'll be the first time measuring the fundal height which will be interesting & in hoping shell have a feel around & show me where beanie is.


----------



## mzswizz

dh and i will continue to dtd. hoping my temp goes up more. i was thinking about that too seeing as though it kind of stayed in the same range.


----------



## lauraemily17

Hopefully it'll go up tomorrow, I've just been looking back at my charts& sometimes my temp wouldn't go up properly until 3 dpo. 

I'm really hoping Beanie decides to arrive on time. Just been watching the local news & the Olympic torch is coming through Leices on 2nd & 3rd July, Beanie is due on 3rd & it would be lovely for him to be born on a day with local significance!


----------



## Steph32

Hi ladies- I've been behind on all of your posts! We had a busy weekend getting things organized over here, got our carpets cleaned because they were in such bad shape, and finally fixed up N's new bed... but still need to decorate and organize all the toys. I will post a pic when that's done. So... we can FINALLY start on the baby's room soon. First job is to paint!

Patrice- I don't know much about temping or what it's supposed to look like, but I have a good feeling about things this month for you! Just the fact that you are ovulating earlier shows your body is trying to straighten things out. Did the line on your opk officially fade?

Coy- I know what you mean about needing to go to bed early now! I've always stayed up late, always past midnight and now I just can't stay awake and feel horrible and exhausted if I do. Sometimes I'll fall asleep really early though, and then wake up at 1 or 2 and can't go back to sleep. Re: the nuts, I've never heard anything about them not being ok... ?? I actually HATE nuts, but I literally force myself to eat them because I know they are a very good source of protein, omegas, etc. I think that what you might be referring to is nuts that are labeled as raw? But even those, I'm not thinking are a risk... not like unpasteurized cheese or anything like that. I'm not that much of a stickler in pregnancy about foods labeled "raw" unless it's cheese, meat (of course!), or milk. All the usual things they say to stay away from. :shrug: Oh, and I can't believe that worker that had the nerve to dirty up your place and call you gypsies! So unprofessional, I would have reported him.

Laura- So, you haven't had an appt in 9 weeks? How often are you guys supposed to have your prenatal appts? We do ours every 4 weeks, and then I think once you reach about 32 weeks it's every 2 weeks. I can't imagine going 9 weeks without checking in! I suppose it's a good thing you have your doppler so you can check in on the baby yourself!

So, I need all of your opinions on names. We have several that are in the running and wanted to see what you all think. For a while, we were liking Benjamin (we'd call him Ben), but now we are considering a few others and are more confused than ever. If you could rank these or tell me which one you like best! The first 2 are the favorites. (BTW, Christopher (Chris) is DH's name, which is why we would like to use it)

Benjamin Christopher
Brandon Christopher
Dylan Christopher
Cody Benjamin


----------



## SpudsMama

Before conceiving, I was usually in bed sometime between 10 and 10:30pm, sometimes later but not by much. Now my head is hitting the pillow anytime between 8 and 9pm :dohh: I still sleep through until 6-7am though, so I'm getting plenty of rest. I've not had a single nap throughout the entire pregnancy either :thumbup: 

Laura, do you see the same midwife every time? I do, and apparently it's not that common :shrug:


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-i only got to see it get lighter to the point of almost fading completely before i ran out so i just didnt bother buying any.


----------



## lauraemily17

In Leices it's normal not to see the midwife between 16 & 25 weeks. Think I could make an appointment if I particulary wanted to though. Think it'll every 4 weeks now until about 36 weeks when it becomes fortnightly. 

Coy - forgot about those workmen & the comment. I would have gone mad at him & complained to their boss, totally uncalled for!! 

Steph - Names in order of preference is as follows:

Dylan
Benjamin
Cody
Brandon

Dylan was on my list but DH doesnt like it, it doesn't like it shortened to Dil as it's a herb!! We both love Benjamin but we have a really close friend called Ben so can't use it.


----------



## Steph32

Dylan was actually my first choice in the beginning of the pregnancy, but when I brought it up with DH he wasn't too crazy about it... then it grew on him a little bit, but he's still not in love with it. Wonder why us women like the name but men don't! Our name preferences are based so much on our negative or positive associations with them, and who we've known in the past! I think DH has this idea that Dylan is like a rebel name. We both agreed on Ben, and for the last few months thought that would be it... when looking up the name, it said "loves his mother"... haha... so that sold me. BUT then just yesterday we started thinking about Brandon... I think it's cute, and somehow it seems like it just fits better... but still loving Ben... :shrug: Well, we have some time to decide but just wanted to get your opinions!


----------



## SpudsMama

My last MW appt was at 16 weeks, and I won't see her again until 24 weeks. I think it's the norm here.

Steph, I love Benjamin but can't use it because a dog in the family has the same name :dohh: So for me it'd go Benjamin, Cody, Dylan, Brandon (order of preference)... xx


----------



## SpudsMama

When I announced the name Taylor to my family, my brother said it was "a fat name". Turns out he knows two Taylors who are overweight :roll: Luckily, I don't care what my 16 year old brother thinks of the names I choose! :haha: xx


----------



## Steph32

Haha!! Oh my. :roll: We haven't told our family any of our choices because I don't want the judgement... but then the problem is that when we say we don't have a name yet, people want to step in and start suggesting names they like... and really push for them... thinking we can be easily persuaded. My mom randomly said she was in love with the name Gregory... I was like... ummmm, no.... didn't want to be rude, but not even close to the style of names we had been thinking about! Lovely name, but not for us. And when we said we didn't like it, she kept saying "Really, but it's so perfect... Why? Why?" So, I just try to change the subject of names when it comes up.


----------



## lauraemily17

That's what my sisters like with names!! Our family knows our 1st choice Reece John as it's our Grandads names but we're keeping the few other names we like a secret so they can't influence us. Don't think they're too happy about it but tough! Next on our list is Xander. There's a few others we're considering but think when he's born it'll come down to these 2.


----------



## Steph32

Laura- Was just going to ask you what your name choice was! I like Reece John, and seems like a no-brainer for you guys since it's a family name! I wish right now we had a definite first choice and could feel comfortable sharing. But unless we are definite I don't want to say anything because we don't need the extra judgement right now. I like to get unbiased opinions from you guys and a few friends, but with family there is just too much influence and bias. Everyone wants to name our baby! They figure, oh, they don't have a name yet so let's just pick one for them! :roll:

The way it's going, looks like everyone's going to have to wait until the birth, because, like you, part of me wants to see him before officially deciding on a name.


----------



## mzswizz

I like Brandon, Cody, Dylan, Benjamin (in order of preference). Men can be difficult with picking names. Good thing when i was pregnant the first time...DH and i REALLY brainstormed about names it was either going to be Pierce Elijah or Aaron (didnt have a middle name picked out) :haha: We both LOVE Pierce Elijah. Pierce comes from DH's favorite actor Pierce Brosnan (James Bond) and Elijah means soldier/warrior for God :cloud9: Just love the name. I think men can be just as picky as women at times though :haha:

AFM, ok note to self...watery/creamy cm is not fun while at work. I pretty much thought I was peeing on myself all day. Every time i stand or walk..I feel the cm leaking out. Come on tww just fly by already. And my job interview has been rescheduled to Wednesday so got to wait an extra day which im okay with.


----------



## Steph32

Interesting, Emma and Laura have Brandon as the least favorite and Patrice as the first choice! For me, Benjamin and Brandon are pretty even at this point. But I think those are still the top 2. DH is now stuck on Brandon, but something is still holding me to Benjamin... (Baby Ben :) )

Picking Nicholas' name was sooo easy (seems like everything about that pregnancy was easy!). We both loved it and there was never a question. So this is a first for me, being confused about this. We had a girls name, but we hadn't discussed boys names and there weren't any that popped out to us. Choosing the 2nd name is a lot harder, once you've already used the one you love!

Patrice- I hear you about the CM, I get that feeling when it is coming and it is A LOT, if I don't run to the bathroom in time then I have to deal with it running everywhere and it's not pretty nor sanitary (tmi... :blush: ). I have to remember to wear pantyliners, problem is I never know when to expect it. Doesn't happen everyday. But I should probably wear one everyday just in case. Maybe you should do that? Anyway, sounds like a good pregnancy sign. Even if not, good sign of ovulation. I would have a lot of cm even for the few days after ovulation.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies-

Steph- Brandon, Cody, Benjamin, Dylan...I love the middle name Cristopher especially where it holds significance for you both :) It was easy picking our first dd name Teagen Trinity...we wanted a beautiful strong name and in my native gaelic tongue Teagen meant beautiful and we figured a trinity in itself is strong so...:shrug: Thes econd Katana Kyrra was tougher. The Katana was easy because it is a Japanese sword and represents strength. But the Kyrra took us a while. It is a greek name that indicates female warrior/ruler and I gave it a traditional Norse spelling. Now if we have a boy this time we have some ideas tossing around but if it's a girl back to the drawing board! :rofl:
I know what you all mean about family- mine were all set on naming our children after themselves, which I can understand but is also kind of self-focused...It's fine if we say "Dad, we want to name our sone after you" but when Dad stands up and says "name him after MMMMEEEE" I get offended :shrug: So we didn't name them after anybody :haha: So my mom got snippish and insisted that my daughter was really meant for my sister instead of me and that God made her look like my sister instead of me bla bla :lol: when she looks just like her papa. O well- family, huh? You are right- best to do this yourselves :thumbup: Any name you choose will be beautiful! 

AFM- been running in circles today...just doing household stuff but boy does it ever catch up to me sometimes! Then I was ravenousley hungry but decided to put it off for a few minutes while I ran to do the grocery shopping. Bad idea :nope: As soon as I got in the door I was promptly :sick: And to make it worse as soon as I run to the bathroom and start vomiting someone inevitably starts knocking and needs to use the facilities :x I'm like "I can't just stop you know!" Anyway, afterward I nibbled a few crackers and am feeling some better. Gotta remember to stop and eat once in a while or I get so sick if I don't. Problem is everything sounds nauseating but I get more nauseated if I don't eat, so :shrug:


----------



## Steph32

Well, I am 27 weeks... so I guess by some I am considered to be in the 3rd trimester! Sure feels like it...


----------



## mzswizz

Happy 27 weeks Steph!

AFM, im on cd19 today and its official...i didnt ov yet. Which is a good thing because now dh and i can dtd more and really be in the running. My temp dropped again today. I think i am going to ov tomorrow. Im thinking my temp is going to drop again tomorrow too. The reason why i think im going to ov tomorrow is because im getting pains in my right ovary so im assuming im going to ov from the right ovary this time. Dh and i dtd this morning too so :happydance: it will be perfect timing. From the app on my phone, it says i am going to ov tomorrow so let's see if its right. :thumbup:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph- yay! 27 weeks is a huge accomplsihment! Loads of hard work, even when you are asleep :winkwink:

Patrice- I wonder if that has been happening all along- the long cycles causes delays in ov...it makes sense! I am glad that you are still temping. You should be getting another surge of lh too, but if your not testing that's okay as your temping should keep you covered, plus dtd :blush: lol

AFM- not feeling too shabby today but last night I had some serious bouts with ms :nope: Just the usual acid and vomiting and fun stuff like that :dohh: but at least it is not constant anymore. I keep saying that I am going to pick up some ginger then forget every day. Today I will pick up some ginger :rofl: and see if it helps.


----------



## mzswizz

Hope you feel better Coy :hugs: And dont forget the ginger :haha: I am thinking that is what goes on also. I have the first dud ov and then actually ov later on. I am having creamy/watery cm..lots of sharp pains in my right ovary..sharp pain shot through my back yesterday...and my temp is dropping again. My ob/gyn DID say that since i have a long cycle that i suppose to trust the 2nd surge not the first so i guess that its true. Oh well will be patiently waiting and dtd :haha:

AFM, i have to go to work in a hour but i get off early so yay :happydance: Also, my MIL is home and being taken care of :happydance: I was suppose to have my job interview today but they rescheduled for tomorrow so atleast im off tomorrow and will do it first thing in the morning. Also, my friend finally told her parents and her bf's parents that they are expecting but her parents already knew and are supportive :hugs: Now i need to rant a little :blush: At first when she found out she was pregnant again..i was pretty upset and pissed. This was the same friend who got pregnant last year and ended up having an abortion because she didnt "feel" like she was ready and wanted to go out and have her "fun". And then lo and behold not even a year went by and BAM she is pregnant again and already 12 weeks. I was like she didnt even want a baby..she had an abortion and now she is pregnant again but I want kids and I end up getting pregnant then m/c and then struggling to even get pregnant and its taking years. I was just upset because im like its not fair for her to be able to receive a blessing after she decided to take matters in her own hands and have an abortion and i have to suffer and i did nothing wrong. But as time went by..i just moved on and now im super happy for her and cant wait to find out what she will be having.


----------



## lauraemily17

That's really hard Patrice, it really is so unfair but just think how much more precious your little one will be. We have 2 friends who get pregnant 1st time everytime & even now I still feel bitter!! 

Coy - get some ginger!!! Perhaps if we all keep saying it you'll remember!! I found ginger tea helped really well, can't drink it now though as it reminds ne of feeling sick, in fact I feel sick now just talking about it!! 

Steph - Me thinks it'll be baby Ben for you, I can really see you with a Nicholas & Benjamin!!

Afm - my midwife appointment went really well. Blood pressure was actually quote low for me at 130/62 but midwife said that was normal for now. Nothing in my urine & my fundal height measured spot on 25 weeks!! Heard Beanies heartbeat on the midwives Doppler as well which is so much better than the home one, sounds like a proper adult heartbeat now!! She doesn't want to see me for another 4 weeks as everything is good. 

Beanie also had his first noticeable episode of hiccups this morning!! Annoying well before my alarm went off but it did feel lovely. Wasn't sure at first but it was too rythmic & consistent to be normal kicking & he didn't stop when I put my hand on my tummy. So cute!! 

Totally off topic by DH has only gone & broken his finger!!! In his line of work injuries aren't uncommon but he always does it in such a silly way, this time setting up some obstacles for riot training!! Last winter he broke his wrist slipping on the ice!! He's silly but I live him lots!!

Steph - forgot to say yay for hitting the third tri!! :D can't wait to join you in 2 weeks!!

Patrice - also forgot to say I'm pleased mil is home & good luck for your interview tomorrow.


----------



## mzswizz

Laura-Yes i think that its so unfair but I know once i have a LO..the wait will be all worth it.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies-

I will try to remember the ginger- thank you :blush: Laura- Thanks for letting me know you have tried it and it worked, I'll give it a go. Did you use fresh ginger or how did you make it?

Patrice- Ikwym about girls getting pregnant. I was shocked to get pregnant this fast, I really was- so was dh! It basically took us 2 years with our last dd. And yeah, I noticed pregnant ladies everywhere drinking and smoking and I wanted to go kick their *%$#! Like one young woman- probably 18-19, with her little newborn nestled to her neck in the doc office. She was bit%#*ing about it! She finally flung the baby at her mom and said "I am soooOOooosick of this (epithet)!" and she got up and left the office. I thought to myself "Wow!" And here I am losing one that I would do anything to keep! Yes, it is hard but I found it to be easier if I just get really selfish and think about only my family and I and block all the rest out :shrug: I am glad that she is keeping this one and that you are happy for her :hugs: It can be tough.

AFM- so I got tired of eating little to nothing and still puking my guts out (sorry, tmi :blush:) so I gave up. Last night at midnight dh pulls out this coconut cream pie and we loaded up. I slept good :shrug: And today I ravenousley destroyed two chicken sandwiches and a plate of nachos. I am stuffed! And I feel good :shrug:. I figured if I was going to throw up anyway might as well eat.....we'll see now.......:haha:


----------



## Steph32

Laura- Glad your appt went well! You're right, I was noticing at my last appt how much stronger the heartbeat sounded. And they found it right away. I've also noticed that the kicking/movements are stronger too... just in the last few days or so. I feel like he's really grown some hard bones! And when he moves, it's more rolling around and arms/legs sticking out... think he's maybe starting to not have much room! And hiccups... I told you, he has them all the time! Actually has them right now. Sometimes it'll last for like 15 minutes straight.

Patrice- That is hard with your friend, but what helps me is to remember that everyone is on their own unique journey... when it comes to anything in life. We all have our ups and downs, our good and bad choices (choices that may be right for you but not others), and we all deal with the consequences of those choices. There is a reason that your baby hasn't come to you just yet, but when he/she does it'll be the right time for you (and baby!)

Coy- With the ginger it is best to get fresh ginger root and steep it in some tea, for a few minutes, not too long or else it might be too irritating to your stomach. Same with ground ginger or ginger in teabags, it may not be as fresh and therefore not as soothing to your stomach. Gosh, when I was constantly sick sometimes the only thing that helped was to eat something really bad and greasy... like hamburger, fries, milkshakes, sodas... for some reason it would help to coat the stomach and not make me feel so nauseous. I still have days where I have to go all out and eat like this, even though I regret it a bit the next day cause it causes other problems :blush:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph- lol at "the other problems" :haha: We all have our days, right? 

btw, I got the ginger root, now just gotta figure ... do I just cut like 1/2 inch and soak it in boiling water for a bit? :shrug: All new to me. I am used to making teas just not ginger root.


----------



## Steph32

Yes you can cut it up into small pieces or slices and then soak it in boiling water-- how long you soak depends on how strong you want it, so just experiment. For a while I was using just the premade ginger teas too until my acupuncturist told me it is much better to use the fresh root... Not just for stomach discomfort but even for when you have a cold/flu-- it helps stave it off.


----------



## mzswizz

this sucks. my temp only dropped a little


----------



## mzswizz

i have LOADS of watery cm. Even DH noticed it saying it feels like if he pulls out...all of it is going to leak out. He said it feelsl like its a cup worth just sitting there.


----------



## lauraemily17

My temps used to stabilize for a few says before ovulation like yours has so I think it's going to happen any day. Also, your temp will always rise after o but not everyone has a dip before which might be the case for you. This is where I loved temping, it's the only way to be sure you've ovulated taking out a lot of guess work. 

How you getting on with the ginger Coy? Can't advise on the ginger root as I only used the tea bags.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies-
Patrice, try not to worry too much, the cm is a great sign of fertility I think you Ov day is coming up soon from the cm you've mentioned. 

Steph and Laura- I haven't tried the ginger yet :dohh:

AFM- now I have found something else to worry about....I have vomited lately- today is the second day. And I have been able to eat anytime and almost anything I want. Still hesitant about sodas, etc, but I hope this is _*not*_ "symptoms dissappearing" in the negative sense :nope: I am so worried about another mc...but I still have sore bb's, still tired but not as bad when I sleep long. Yesterday managed to go out and work with dh and the then we all did spring yard clean-up. I am wondering if I should tlk to my doc? According to my chart and from what the u/s tech told me tomorrow will mark the end of week ten, so is it normal for the sickness part to fade by then?
:shrug:


----------



## lauraemily17

The placenta takes over from 10 weeks so it's normal for symptoms to start to get better at that point. I was one of the unlucky ones & didn't notice a difference but A girl at work has had sickness line you got to 10 weeks & she's started to feel better. When is your next scan?


----------



## Steph32

Coy- Yes, don't worry! My symptoms eased around 10-12 weeks, and then came back around 14 weeks, thinking they were gone... when they momentarily went away, I thought that was it for my MS, and especially when I hit 12 weeks, but when they came back I was like WTH?? But anyway, yes, try not to worry... we all have symptoms that tend to come and go throughout the pregnancy, especially 1st tri. I understand how you are worried though, having been through a mmc myself around that time. We rely on these symptoms to reassure us that baby is ok! But logically-- that doesn't always mean (or even in most cases) mean that anything bad has happened. When is your next appt? 12 weeks?

Patrice- Just going by your cm, that is a great sign. I know it's frustrating not knowing exactly what day you are ovulating, but just know that it is happening around this time. Luckily you are dtd every day so you've got everything covered.


----------



## Steph32

Coy- If you are really concerned, I think you mentioned that your doctor would offer a scan anytime you felt like you needed it? You might want to ask for one, just for peace of mind. I know how hard it is to wait out that first trimester.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies-

Yes, my next appointment was at 12 weeks, I am scheduled to go in around April 7 if I remember right. but I did leave a message with my doc- they don't get in until afternoon today, so will wait to hear from them. I was planning on asking for a nother scan at the least at 12 weeks to check the placental growth before I completely stop the progesterone supplements. I have about two weeks of those left, I will be happy when I don't have to do that anymore :) And yes, my doc was kind enough to offer a scan whenever I wanted it and darn it- I am considering it now :rofl: My dh always reassures me and discourages stressing out of course, and I know he is right but I can't help it :blush: I have heard that the symptoms can "take a break" so to speak then come back some. I wouldn't mind being over the ms seriously! As long as its natural time for it to dissappear.

How have you ladies been feeling? Thanks for all the reassurance! :thumbup: Btw, I just remembered waking up _*starving*_ last night at like 3 a.m...crazy....


----------



## Grey Eyes

Yikes, ladies....I just got the call back from my doc and they want me to come in and have "a listen for the heartbeat". Now I am nervous all over again! :wacko: They said it may be a bit early for the doppler :shrug: but he said if they don't pick it up we'll do a scan. I wish they had an emoticon on here for tearing your hair out! :haha: I would use it often...So off I go in about 1/2 an hour. Wish me luck!


----------



## lauraemily17

I also wake up starving. So far I've always managed to resist eating but not sure how long I'll be able to keep it up!! 

I've had some back ache for weeks now but nit all the time but in the last week it's getting really bad. It's the top of my back & usually more on the right. Both my yoga teacher & midwife suggested cutting back on the walking, I was walking to & from work, 2 miles each way, only dud 1 way today & still in agony now :-( it's worst when I'm sat down. Has any1 got any ideas what might be causing it or is it just the extra weight of the bump? I would also welcome any suggestions to help with the pain!


----------



## SpudsMama

Maybe a hot water bottle? If you sit up straight you can prop it up between your body and the back of the sofa/bed to get it in the right spot. It could be the extra weight of the bump causing bad posture which brings on an ache. My midwife has warned me about that already... xx


----------



## lauraemily17

Thanks Emma. I've been a little nervous of using a hot water bottle as I don't want to overheat Beanie but I think it should be ok on my back. I've tried just sitting up straight in a way we're taught in yoga but that alone doesn't help 1 bit!!


----------



## Steph32

Coy- Hope everything is ok! I'm sure that they only wanted to bring you in because you were concerned.

Laura- I'm not sure if your back pain is anything like my hip and back pain, but what worked for me was to sleep propped up at night... stack the pillows up like a wedge and sleep on your side like that. And drink lots of water too. I don't wake up in pain anymore so consequently during the day I'm not as sore. It is the extra weight pulling your stomach out and your spine gets arched... also the relaxin hormone relaxes the muscles so they aren't giving you much stability anymore. Just one of those pregnancy things you have to deal with, unfortunately. But there are tricks to lessen it, and what I mentioned worked for me. I get regular chiropractic adjustments, you might want to try that, it doesn't really work directly for my pain but who knows, I might be in more pain if I didn't have them.


----------



## Steph32

Patiently waiting to hear some good news from you Coy...!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies-
Laura- I agree with the other ladies, it is the weight of your tummy at this point. I had that too with both of my girls- I usually have excellent posture but had to struggle with it during 2nd and 3rd tri. If you can try a body pillow- keep it under your tummy (sleeping on your side) and between your knees. That helps a ton. As far as being up high on your back- how do you sit when you knit? Because if you are sitting and angling your neck to look down for long periods of time that will cause it too. As far as eating- I always get up and eat because if I don't I can't get back to sleep :haha:


----------



## Grey Eyes

AFM- doctors appointment went excellent. Got baby's heartbeat almost immediately- it is about 150-160 bpm my doc said!:cloud9: Phew! What a relief! I feel so much better now. Dh was a little upset because the visit was so impromptu we couldn't all go to it but my next appointment (April 11) is still set and we will all go to that one. I felt bad too but didn't want to cancel :(


----------



## lauraemily17

So glad everything is ok Coy & it's fantastic that you heard the heartbeat. 

Thanks for the advice, I'm a little reluctant though to change how I sleep as that's the only relief I get from the pain at the mo, as soon as I get into bed it eases & I wake up feeling fine. I do use a body pillow as well sometimes as I do sometimes get some hip pain, not too bad yet but I then sometimes wake up with a numb hip instead!! I would love to see a chiropractor but it's pretty expensive here. Might see if my health care through work will cover it, prob not but worth a try!!


----------



## Steph32

Coy- Good news! What a relief for you!

Laura/Coy- For me, for some reason, the pillow between the legs makes it worse. I don't know why! I guess I'm just weird. All along people were telling me, pillow between the legs, pillow between the legs!! So of course I didn't think not to have one, but when I did the pain stopped. I think it might be the extra pressure that it was putting down on my bottom leg. I guess you just gotta find what works for you :)


----------



## SLCMommy

;) 

I went to the midwife today. She thinks I haven't gotten AF yet because my body is still trying to re cooperate from it all. She wants me to give my body a little more time to see if it'll heal enough on its own to start AF by itself. She gave me a prescription for Provera, but doesn't want me to take it until May 20ish? and only IF I haven't gotten AF naturally. If I get AF naturally, then there is no need for the Provera. 

She also said given my other pregnancies, she thinks I'll be okay to TTC after just one cycle and not the three like I asked. She said she thinks for my history and situation, I should be okay to TTC after one good, normal, healthy AF. However, she said DH & I should use condoms until then because even though I may/could/possibly still get pregnant before a normal AF comes - she said my lining would be thin and wouldn't be a good nurturing environmental area for a growing fetus - so it COULD result in another miscarriage :(


----------



## Steph32

Ashley- That's what I believed happened with my 2nd m/c... I didn't wait long enough (in my case, should have waited 3 cycles, at least that's what they told me)... I got pregnant again in 2 months, but I might have just had 1 normal cycle, I don't remember... but my lining wasn't quite thick enough yet to sustain the pregnancy and that's why the m/c happened right around/after implantation, I think it kept trying to implant but couldn't. So yeah, definitely wait until you get AF... in your case that's great they told you you should be fine on the first normal cycle! Hope you get it soon.


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-Its great you got to hear the heartbeat :happydance:

Ashley-Well atleast now you know you just need 1 AF and then you can ttc yay :happydance:

Laura-How are you today?

Steph-How you doing?

AFM, im on cd21 today and my temp is stabilize and is dropping. So it seems my body is gearing up for ov. Atleast now with temping...I can see that I am going to ov later in my cycle and can adjust my AF due date so i know exactly when its going to come :thumbup: DH and I have been dtd so we can cover our bases. Also, the job interview went great yesterday :happydance: Now, I have a job interview today for another full time job @ 9:45am :thumbup: and then its come home and change then go to work for me. So its been a pretty busy week this week. Before, i was getting impatient about o'ing but now im just relaxing and just keeping busy and then temp in the morning. Everything happens for a reason I say. I think its better to get delayed and we cover our bases then to be early and we get a 50/50 chance. So we shall see if i ov this week. But from the looks of it..my body is slowly but surely getting there.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Ashley- I am glad you got the thumbd-up from your MW! That's great news. You are young, your body will bounce back fast. I am trying to remember...I had the bleed fromt he m/c-d&c, then two AF's after that before I got prego again. So you should be good after your AF. Got my fx'd for you!

Patrice- glad you are temping and relaxing this go around :thumbup: And congrats on the job interviews! Keep us posted! Do you like your work at the library? What's your normal duty? We have a very small teeny tiny library here...

Steph- hows the aches and pains? You are right- everyone is different. I used body pillows for a while and they helped but I had to differentiate as my pregnancies progressed.

Laura- I was thinking last night aybe a two mile walk to work every day is extensive for your stage of pregnancy? If it is causing aches and pains maybe better to get a cab or something?? Don't push yourself too hard! :hugs:

AFM- exhausted today. My little 3-year old buddy kept waking me up last night...like 8-9 times. Poor thing...its been sunny here the last couple of days and she is worried the "spiders will come out" - she hates spiders :hugs: So she had a dream that a spider came to visit :( Anyway, just trying to rest and clean up stuff today, gotta tackle the girls room it is a disaster zone! :rofl: Plus my stress level has been maaxed out lately...I have been embroiled in a court battle for the last three loonnnnggg years and it is coming to a climax now. Next week early I have a day full of meetings and hearings and interviews with the judge, etc. Starts at 5 a.m. for me (at least) with a 120 mile drive and will probably go til 7 p.m. or later with a 120 mile drive back home. Sucks. But, oh well- life, huh?:shrug: I told my attorney that I am int he first tri and if I gotta go throw up they're just gonna have to excuse me often!:haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-I will keep you ladies updated! And the work at the library is okay. I have different duties from cashiering, shelving, returning, checking in etc the list goes on. :haha: I think i would like a better job though seeing that this new location is HORRIBLE :nope: My boss is rude and snotty. Atleast i have tomorrow-tuesday off


----------



## lauraemily17

Coy - That sounds like a long & stressful day you've got ahead of you. It was a good idea to tell them you're pregnant. Make sure you take plenty of snacks with you. I hope it all works out well for you. You're right on the walking, I really thought I could keep it up to at least 30 weeks but realizing the impact on my body now that was just wishful thinking. My DH will be able to give me a lift sometimes & I'll have to drive other times, only orib with driving is I'll need to start work earlier to get a parking space but it'll be really hard to leave early meaning longer days. roll on maternity leave, last day at work is 9 weeks today!! 

Patrice - it's a shame your new location isn't working out but hopefully you'll get 1 of the other jobs you applied for. 

Cankles are becoming a regular occurrence for me now, joyful!! They feel allhilt & swollen & no DH tonight to give them a rub!! How are your ankles doing Steph?

Sounds like the midwife has given you some good advice Ashley. I hope AF shows up soon for you.


----------



## mzswizz

starting to get this terrible pain in my right ovary. Ov maybe?


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura- omg, i didn't know you used the word "cankles" in the UK!:haha:" lol- yep, all part of pregnancy! :hugs: And wow, I would have thought walking would have taken you longer- is parking really that bad??! I bet cabs are expensive and unreliable too as far as time lines, huh? 

Patrice- could be OV gearing up with the pains- I felt them once in a while, sometimes sharper than others, not always so pronounced :shrug: Sounds like your new boss is a hoodlum!:gun: Oh, man, nothing worse than working hard and having a cranky uppity boss on your tail. Good thing you are strong! Just try to work around it :friends:

AFM- had an _*awesome*_ day!! I am amazed- no vomiting :thumbup: and it was absolutley gorgeous outside- up in the 70's with bright sunshine and warm breeze. Dh and the girls and I worked outside and played outside all day :) I got to get some parts for my car to perform basic maintenance...I like to do it myself but good thing dh is around when I need him!:haha: I started to slip new spark plugs in and he whistled past me mumbling something about "gap" :dohh: so I had to spend 2 hours searching to find out what the sparkplug gap is supposed to measure at so I could set them all correctly :rofl: Good thing he reminded me :blush: Then we all had ice cream and I cooked dinner (mandarin chicken salad with grape sauce). Now my very dirty girls are in the tub and I am finishing up my homework and getting ready for bed. :)


----------



## SLCMommy

Patrice- Could it be a cyst? :(


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-Yes, I work around the boss and just ignore her most of the time. And my temp went up but only by .19. And great that you had a great day. Especially one with no vomiting. :thumbup:

Ashley-If it is a cyst, I hope it was the cyst bursting so I can be one less of it. But I really have no clue.

AFM, im on cd22 today. My temp rose only by .19 so its now at 97.74. Yesterday it was at 97.56. Its still low though. Hopefully I will be o'ing soon. And im getting the watery cm every day now. Even when DH and I dtd..you can hear it :blush: Never had THAT MUCH cm before. Its like im a running faucet or a full glass of water :haha: I guess its going to be late ovulation for me this cycle. Atleast now I know what's going on. If i would've o'd on cd16, i would've been 6dpo today but seeing that my temps arent higher than the pre-o temps, then its safe to say i didnt ov yet. Patience is a virtue I say. So now I just have to see what's going on. Hopefully with dtd and the super watery and abundant cm...it will be the perfect environment for conception and a sticky beanie.


----------



## Steph32

Coy- Glad you are feeling better! I gotta say, even with feeling well I don't know how you do it... keeping up with the 2 kids, making meals and studying for school... if I can just manage one of those things I'd be having a good day!

Patrice- :thumbup: Looking good! Abundant cm, good sign. At least if you didn't ov yet the spermies have a good environment to survive in. I was thinking before about mailing youan unopened box of preseed that I had, never used it because I ended up getting pregnant before I had the chance. Don't really think I even needed it because I get lots of cm too. And seems like you don't need it either. But let me know otherwise.

Laura- Sorry about the cankles! Fortunately, I've been lucky not to get the pregnancy swelling-- in my first pregnancy or this one... knock on wood though... my blood pressure starting is creeping up, so hopefully it doesn't turn into swelling. My mom was incredibly swollen with me though, but I was 3 weeks late and a huge baby-- almost 10 pounds!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies-

What a day...headache all day but it was gorgeous out again but windy. So I put hats on the girls and we all spent the day outside again. Worked some more on my car, put in a new air breather and some high octane fuel boost. Gotta baby it once in a while y'know :haha:

No vomiting today again- yet anyway :shrug: I am gonna try to enjoy it. Still got that crazy chest/throat lump though, it's annoying. 

Steph- as far as keeping up with stuff...only what I have to or am forced into lol! I cook meals mainly because I want healthy food (unless I am wanting junk :shrug: it happens :haha:) The car and school had to be done...sometimes I try to lay doena nd take a nap and the girls pounce on me. So then I have strategically worked it around where when they do they have to rub my back. It works out pretty good except that they use their feet :shrug: but beggers can't be choosers, right? :haha:


----------



## SLCMommy

Steph- How are you feeling?

AFM, DH & I BD today....and without a condom. I feel kind of irresponsible now. Oh well. I highly doubt I'll get PG.


----------



## lauraemily17

I am so hoping he's not going to be a 10lb baby!! We'll get his weight at our 4D scan 2 weeks today. Really looking forward to it. Yours must be soon Steph? 

My swelling at the mo doesn't appear to be related to my blood pressure as it was low on Tuesday. We are howevr having some unusally warm weather for March. It got to 18 degrees yesterday and set to do the same again over the weekend through to Monday and possibly get as high as 20!! Sometimes it's actually cooler in the height of our summer!! Think the heat may be adding to the swelling, I am feeling hot and bothered all the time and the office takes about a week to catch up with the weather outside so the heatings still on, not the air con!! Think I'm going to find the end of the pregnancy really hard somehow. 

Patrice - All looking good for O soon. Keep up the BD, which I'm sure you are knowing you two! :D

Coy - Yay for no sickness, hopefully it'll continue this way. My nausea appears to be coming back now. I've heard it can do in the third tri so I guess it makes sense as I'm just over a week off that. It's not too bad thankfully, nothing like it was in the 1st tri and I'm hoping it stays that way!! Love your strategy of getting the girls to rub your back! 

Ashley - I had a few oopsies when we weren't supposed to be TTC while we had tests done. I did feel naughty but I didn't get a BFP from it, until the last month where we decided sod it and went all out TTC as we were on holiday and that resuled in Beanie!! I had however had 2 natural AFs between so think it was just enough time for my body to recover. I wouldn't beat yourself up too much but try not to have another one!!

Emma - How are you doing?

Just noticed my ticker, 2 days to double digits!!! :D :happydance:


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-Thanks for the offer of preseed. I don't think I need it just yet though at the rate my cm is going..i can produce my own tubes of preseed :rofl: But thanks. Also, how are you doing today?

Coy-Yay for no sickness. I know what you mean about babying the car. I do that sometimes myself.

Ashley-I wouldn't beat myself up if I were you. It was just one time. Now just make sure it doesn't happen again so you won't stress about anything. :hugs:

Laura-DH and I have been pretty busy lately :haha: So i think we are covering our bases.

AFM, im on cd23 today. Geez time is really flying because the last time I remember updating is when I was on cd19 :haha: I guess work, interviews, dtd and family time have been keeping me occupied which is good. DH and I dtd yesterday AND this morning :blush: Just being a little spontaneous. So today Im going to be in Miami. I have to get our taxes done and while im down there...im going to visit friends and family. I don't go back to work until Wednesday sooo i will be keeping myself very busy :thumbup: Oh and by the way ladies..have a look at my chart :winkwink: Seems like i might get my crosshairs tomorrow. What do you ladies think?


----------



## SpudsMama

Laura, it's been really nice weather here lately hasn't it?! Very strange :haha: I'm handling it quite well which is weird for me because usually, the closer it gets to 20 degrees C the more I tend to moan :roll: I'm guessing I won't handle it as well when we reach August and I look like a beached whale :rofl:

Patrice - Definitely looking like a nice temp shift you have there :thumbup: xx


----------



## mzswizz

I was shocked to finally she it in the 98 degrees tbh :haha: im so use to seeing 97.74 etc so it was a shock. Well atleast we dtd 2 days pre-o and 2 days post-o so we covered our bases. 

Emma-were you able to upload your bump pics?


----------



## SpudsMama

Nope, it wasn't letting me upload them last night. I'll try again in a minute. Otherwise I'll take another one on my phone and see if that works :shrug:


----------



## mzswizz

Okay. Cant wait to see your bump progression.


----------



## SpudsMama

Bump at 18w+6d:



I think it's pretty cool that I'm showing through my clothes now :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Lovely bump pic! And yes. You can see the bump through your clothes yay :haha:


----------



## lauraemily17

Fab bump Emma. It's lovely & high, definately a girl me thinks!! Are you stood in the bath in the pic?!? Based on the last few Augusts you might be alright, our summers seem to be over by July now!!

Patrice - yay for ovulation. Hopefully your temp will go up higher tomorrow & you'll get your cross hairs. 

Hopefully my back ache cure will be ready soon, DH is pumping up a birthing ball!!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph- how are you today?

Patrice- awesome temp spike! :thumbup: Keep us posted! :)

Laura- third tri is not too difficult just cumbersome...I had one pregnancy in heat of the summer it wasn't too bad. I wore a lot of light airy clothing!

Emma- wow, awesome bump pics! You are carrying high :hugs: Very cute! :)

AFM- feeling okay today, had a small episode of vomiting (not too bad) this morning but am better now :shrug: Comes and goes but at least the acid isn't so bad. Another nice day here today, my girls are pestering me to go "do something" but I feel like napping :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Laura-Yes i hope my temps go up higher too. And hopefully the birthing ball will help out :thumbup:

Coy-I will keep you ladies posted and im happy its finally in the 98s :happydance: Also, atleast your vomiting is getting better. It's very hot outside. I just want to stay indoors n eat ice cream lol


----------



## mzswizz

Well an update for me is....i added today's temp on the countdowntopregnancy bbt chart annndddd i have a coverline :happydance: Before i added today's temp..i didnt have a coverline so atleast we are getting somewhere :thumbup: Im excited to see what happens this cycle.


----------



## SLCMommy

Emma - Your bump is soo cute!! ;)

AFM, Really wanting to take provera... but I know I shouldn't... *pouts*


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice- coverline is awesome, I was just checking out your chart...btw what is the story with the birthing ball? I noticed it in your earlier post and wondered if I had missed something :) How hot does it have to get to be hot for a Florida gal? It has been about 65-70 degrees F here and I had ice cream too :haha: When I was a little girl in Alaska we used to have to make our own so there it was at -50 below F and we are in the cabin cranking away at an ice cream machine. It is so much more enjoyable when it's hot out lol.

Let's see, today...I didn't do too much, got my spare tire and dognut tire all fixed up for my trip "just in case". Did some grocery shopping. Salad tonight as it seems to fill me up but is light enough that it doesn't sit like a rock on my tummy :thumbup: You know, it's funny, it is almost hard for me to believe I am pregnant...I keep checking myself in the mirror, this first tri is always a mental challenge! I am at that stage now where I don't look pregnant I just look fat :haha: I had this dream last night that my dh was telling me that my legs looked short and chunky. I was so mad I woke up and gave him a wack then rolled over and went back to sleep :rofl:. Poor fella. So a few weeks ago I had purchased this pair of slacks that were stretchy and were slightly too big for me. I tried them on again today and I can't get the button tabs to reach :( So yep, I guess I am getting bigger :)


----------



## SpudsMama

Laura, a birthing ball sounds awesome! I've always wanted to have a play with one of those :haha: I used to have a big inflatable exercise ball but the dog burst it... scared himself shitless :rofl: 

Coy - Yay for getting bigger! 

Don't even mention ice cream. I've been craving it for _ages_ now and still haven't had any! Usually I'd just go to the shop and buy some, but I want it whipped, like a McFlurry or a 99 from the ice cream man :blush: I really wish I could drive so I could get to a McDonalds but I don't, and my Nan refuses to give me a lift :roll: 

I'd never noticed I'm carrying high, I couldn't tell... good to know :thumbup: xx


----------



## SpudsMama

Oh, and yes I'm stood in the bath in those pics :blush: If I stand outside it, the side blocks the view of the bump... I'm a short arse :haha: xx


----------



## lauraemily17

With this weather Emma surely you'll have an ice cream van coming around this afternoon!! 

Can't beleive how nice the weather is. I am sat in my garden sun bathing! It's never been this nice in March in my life time I'm sure!! I'd love to go out to one of our local parks for a nice walk but DH is on nights so still asleep. He often ends up sleeping through the nicest weather in the summer! Mind you I usually end up working through it, week days always seem to get the best weather in the summer here! 

Coy - did you actually whack your DH?! That's so funny, the poor guy. Pregnancy dreams are quite unique, they feel so real. I've had a few dreams where my DH has left me & woke up crying!! 

Will we be getting a bump pic soon as well Coy? 

Patrice - wake up & input your temp!!


----------



## lauraemily17

I see you have input your temp Patrice & that is not at all what I was expecting! Perhaps youre going to o today?


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-laura has a birthing ball. And if its 90 degrees here...then its hot.

Laura-thats what im thinking.

AFM, IM CD24 and im o'ing today because i have a MASSIVE temp dip. So lets see what the next 3 temps look like.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Emma- lol about the ice cream. Why don't you drive? My sister never learned to drive either - by choice. In fact one of my aunts did the same thing. She was in her 90's and didn't want to drive :) I had to learn. I didn't mind catching the bus for work but then they switched me to nights and noooo buses - so I had to :shrug:

Laura- I know about the dreams. My dh is used to it so doesn't take it perosnally :haha: Sounds like you're getting lovely weather too! Kind of cool here today but Tuesday supposed to be sunny :thumbup: Maybe I'll have good weather for my trip.

Patrice- hope you Ov today! I'll check your chart tomorrow...:)

Steph- where are you??

AFM- feeling okay today, no bad episodes recently- got my fx'd that part is behind me. Don't think I am big enough for a bump pic just yet :haha: But it is sure hard to find pants that fit :growlmad: If it would just get warm enough and stay that way I'd start wearing the summer outfits dh bought for me :shrug:


----------



## mzswizz

thanks coy. i hope so too. looks like dh wants to dtd because he thinks im o'ing today :haha:


----------



## SpudsMama

Coy, I'm the same as your sister. I've never wanted or felt the need to drive. I actually enjoy travelling on buses :saywhat: I think that if I ended up in a situation like you did, working nights for example, then I'd have to, but for now I'm happy walking everywhere :thumbup: It might help me lose some of that baby weight too. I think that if I were to be a driver, I'd have zero motivation to walk to the corner shop, never mind anywhere else :blush: I'm quite lucky because I have a good town and a major supermarket a ten minute walk away from where I live, so I never really go without... apart from the ice cream thing :haha: 

You're never too small for a bump pic!! I took my first one at 3+2, the day I got my :bfp: 

Hoping you get that temp rise tomorrow Patrice! :happydance: xx


----------



## Grey Eyes

Emma- very true! I do try to walk a lot unless I am doing major grocery shopping...there's only so much that I want to carry:dohh: Often the girls and I walk to the store and get just the light stuff- if the weather is good!

AFM- the bump pic- I will try to get one on here soon. My dh told me I definately had a bump, and I guess I must have by now. I am normally a crunch freak and work out all the time but I haven't since my bfp- I get too worried :winkwink: But I got this tummy-sticking-out deal going on, so will try to get a pic soon! :haha:

Today I feel okay, it's sort of a touch and go thing- not really sick but being really careful not to _*get *_sick iykwim! I have been sticking to salads and light stuff. Now I have to go do a couple of school assignments :( that I'm not feeling like tackling right now. I am currently studying crimnial law and it is very interesting but with this persistant headache it's a nightmare lol.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Ahh...school work is all done. I made Hebrew National hot dogs for lunch and we all sat around and watched "Thor" the movie. Awesome lazy day :) Now I feel like napping but darn if it isn't dinner time and the girls are _*always*_ hungry! :rofl: We have this little "tea party" dinner once in a while. we make little sandwiches and a pot of tea and they sit picnic style on the living room floor. Simple but they love it. It flies especially if I am not feeling well. Can't get dh to picnic in the living room though so gues I better go fix something up lol :haha:


----------



## Steph32

Hi ladies, sorry I've been MIA! I've had a cold and the weather here has just been rainy and dreary :( Nicholas has also been waking up at night with a cough, it used to be that he was having night terrors, now he's got a cough... but only at night. And DH has a cough too for days, which he NEVER gets sick so it's kind of weird. So there's definitely been some different kind of virus going around, it's kind of been lingering. 

Emma, I saw your bump pic, you're definitely carrying high! I don't know if I believe that gender has anything to do with it, I just think it's all about your body type, and probably also what kind of position the baby is in. From the pics it looks like Laura is carrying high too, but she's having a boy, so you never know.

I haven't made much progress on anything baby/pregnancy related lately... I haven't yet schedule my 4D scan but now planning on doing it around 31 weeks. So that will be around mid-April. That's when I did it with Nicholas, and we got some great pics/video so I figured we'd just do it the same time. Haven't started on the baby's room yet either... just putting some finishing touches on N's room... still waiting on 1 piece of furniture too... and also waiting to be able to buy the paint for baby's room and schedule our handyman to come out and do it. 

Still haven't decided on a name yet, and it's really frustrating me! I'm ok with waiting until the baby is born but I just wish I had at least a top choice. I keep switching back and forth- Ben, Brandon, Ben, Brandon... it literally changes every minute when I think about it. Same for DH, he's going back and forth in his own mind too. And it's not something we can really sit down and analyze... the more you analyze the more confusing it gets. It just has to come to us, and hopefully it does soon!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph- ask Nicholas which name he thinks is better and go with that! :) I htink both names are awesome! Btw it is really tough to get energy up for all the work you are describing when you are so close (or into) third tri. But I did notice those last couple of weeks I always got a burst of energy and just buzzed through everything! :thumbup:


----------



## Steph32

Yeah I am feeling that "nesting" instinct, I think I have for a while, and I think that's why it bothers me that I haven't had the time/money to get to doing what we need to do. So I feel like an ultimate procrastinator... I hate procrastinating in general but now that I'm pregnant I feel the clock ticking even more, til the time baby arrives!

I know that if we ask Nicholas he's going to say Ben... simply for the reason that he'd be able to pronounce it better, since he has some speech issues... he probably wouldn't even attempt to say Brandon! So I don't know if that's a good reason to go with that, although of course we would like our son to be able to say his brother's name!


----------



## Steph32

Bump pic!


----------



## SpudsMama

Lovely bump Steph :flower:

I don't think gender has anything to do with whether I'm carrying high/low either. Whenever I feel baby, he's generally right up close to my belly button so that probably explains it. He's only ever lower down after I've been to the bathroom and emptied my bladder. 

Speaking of gender.... my entire family now are convinced I'm having a girl (except my Dad, but he's only saying boy because that's what he wants)! I was clinging onto my Nan staying neutral, but now she keeps calling the bump Phoebe :dohh: I'm going to look a right muppet if I am having a girl, because I keep on insisting that I'm probably on team blue whenever they bring it up :blush:


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-Great bump!! :thumbup:

Emma-Atleast you have 1 week to go before you find out what team you are on. :thumbup:

AFM, im on cd25 today and my temp increased only by .29 I dont know if thats good or bad. But atleast it rose. So now i got to wait and see how the next 2 days look. Im just ready to ovulate. Im already having late ovulation. Im hoping i ovulate this month. But we shall see. DH and I dtd this morning just being spontaneous. So its all a waiting game.....again.


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, i was playing with temps for the next two days and if my temp goes up to 97.95 and up for the next two days...then my crosshairs will be on yesterday which i thought would happen. So for now..i am 1dpo yay :happydance:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies!

Steph- awesome bump pic!:thumbup: Aw, Nicholas sounds so cute, speech can always be an issue at that age, they grow out of it :)

Emma- can't wait to find out what "team" you're on

Patrice- got my fx'd for your ovulation soon! Sounds all positive at this point, I will keep checking your chart!:thumbup:

Laura- how are you today?

AFM- feeling kind of sick today, had a spell last night at bed time vomiting :( I wa sstarving and starting to get sick from not eating and I ate some macaroni and cheese- huuuuge mistake. I read later that pasta can increase acid reflux in pregnancy. Nuts! Wished I'd read that first! :dohh:And again today I am feeling pretty crappy (can I say that on bnb?lol) Just this hard nagging lump in my chest/throat and the only thing that make sit go away is to vomit. And I_* hate *_vomiting. So trying to eat something so it doesn't get worse but everything I eat makes it worse- aargh!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Ladies- I need your opinions. I have a court mediation tomorrow in which I am the plaintiff. It is all basically (in a nutshell) about a large corporation that owes me some specifics. They have agreed the owe now they want to settle. Soooo I am going to wear black slacks with heeled boots, black camisole and a deep grey blazer. I am guessing my makeup should be neutral colors, like golds/browns? But my hair- it is brown and just past my waist. Should I wear it super straight sleek, wavy, or back in a pony-clip? I do not have bangs or layers. My attorney told me that this mediation is "fairly casual" whatever that means but a judge will be present so I want to be respectful while not looking like an uptight severe iykwim!


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-i would say ponytail.

AFM, sooo i was bored and decided to play with the temps and as long as my temps are 97.91 and higher then i will get my crosshairs on wednesday stating that i o'd yesterday.


----------



## Grey Eyes

mzswizz said:


> Coy-i would say ponytail.
> 
> AFM, sooo i was bored and decided to play with the temps and as long as my temps are 97.91 and higher then i will get my crosshairs on wednesday stating that i o'd yesterday.

Sweet- I will keep my fx'd for you!


----------



## mzswizz

thanks Coy. im just ready to finally say im in the tww.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice- I am sitting here shivering! I am sooOOoo jealous of your hot FL weather right now! :( It is black clouds and north wind outside today. I am doing my essays today as I won't have time tomorrow and I keep finding myself browsing Hawaaii listings :haha: I am so ready for the sun! I wonder if it is safe to sun tan at all when pregnant? I know we cannot get too hot but I wonder if I can at least work on my legs and arms this summer? Not in the sunbooths, just outside....:shrug: You can tell from my pic I am naturally very pale but I swear after hours and hours laying out last year _*I was getting a tan*_! Not bad for such an Irish complexion :rofl:


----------



## Grey Eyes

mzswizz said:


> thanks Coy. im just ready to finally say im in the tww.

Btw I am glad that you are temping...I wonder if it has taken so long just because your cycles have been tricky? I think the best way to "nail that egg" is by temping, etc and just keep dtd :)


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-Yes it has been nothing but beach weather. But its spring and its almost 90 degrees here already so i can just imagine what summer will be like :nope: And im glad that I am temping too because now my AF is pushed forward 4 days which means it will most likely come on the 10th. If it wasnt for the temping..i would've thought for sure i was pregnant because AF would be late not knowing that ov was delayed.


----------



## Grey Eyes

That's what I was thinking- you would have thought you were in the tww for days now. I know temping helped me pinpoint my Ov day exactly..sort of sa stress reliever! I had no clue that we could know so much about our bodies before ttc :)

AFM- cold days call for hot food. I baked skinless chicken breast smothered in mushroom soup then served it over hot rice. Mmm. I hope it stays down :shrug: I am *starving* again - as usual :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

coy-i know its fascinating and dinner sounds yummy


----------



## mzswizz

Currently, Im on cd26. And I am confident im 2dpo today. My temp this morning was 97.98 yay :happydance: Now I just need tomorrow's temp to be above 97.91 and I will get my crosshairs :happydance: I go back to work tomorrow and I get off around 2:15pm which is great because I don't enjoy staying there until closing. I totally forgot to say that DH bought a new car like two weeks ago :dohh: We love it...Well because it was the car I always wanted (2007 Scion TC). It's perfect. But now my car needs to get fixed :dohh: It is not driving correctly and is making some disturbing sounds so I have to get that done asap so my car doesn't give out on me. Well, for the past few days..I have been having a small amount creamy cm soo im pretty i o'd because it looks like soon..it will be the dry spell compared to the large amount of watery cm i was getting in the previous days before ov. Well atleast now I know when I o'd this cycle. So now its time for a countdown. I will be testing on April 6th which I will be 12dpo by then. I will test with the ic because I only have the cb digis and dont want to use those until I know for sure. So 10 more days before testing yay. This time around..Im going to actually wait the 10 days :haha: Hoping to get a positive this cycle. I've been trying sooo hard. God please bless us with our own LO [-o&lt;


----------



## lauraemily17

Beautiful bump Steph. I think yours is high as well but I always see mine as low for some reason. Are your DH & Nicholas any better. I think you should wait until he's born to decide on the name if I was you, or perhaps revisit some & see if there's another out there you like more then Ben or Brandon


----------



## Steph32

Help ladies! I'm having an all out bawl fest. Excuse me while I ramble. Today I just woke up and I'm crying about every little thing. I'm crying as I type this. I think part of it is that I have this bad cold and I'm frustrated that I can't do anything right now. I feel so lost in all that I have to do, not just for the baby but daily stuff. I had an appt to get some dental work done tomorrow, I have a cavity that is really painful and I called to reschedule-- even though I don't really want to because I'm in pain but with a cold what can I do? They were getting upset with me because I am rescheduling so last minute. And I told them I need to get in as soon as I'm better, that I'm in pain, and they didn't seem to really care or ask questions to find out exactly how bad it is. It just seems like I can't deal with anyone right now, I snap at DH over anything, and while he's out busy getting things done I just feel useless and I'm kind of mad at him about it, even though that's ridiculous. I feel out of the loop, I don't know what's going on at my son's preschool, DH tells me that they want us to make and decorate 2 dozen easter eggs, like I need something else to do right now. But it's not like I can do any baby stuff, we have no money to even do anything right now and DH never has any answers as to when things can be done. He doesn't understand my strong nesting urge right now, he doesn't think it's a big deal that we haven't gotten to anything yet. I haven't even done anything I'm supposed to do re: the pregnancy... have been needing to go get my blood drawn, haven't even followed up with the nutritionist I'm supposed to see for my GD. I feel like when I go for my appt next week they will be mad at me for not doing anything they told me to do. I'm so concerned with people being upset or disappointed with me... and I know it's irrational, but I get more upset knowing that I can't help it that I'm irritable... and I can't help it that I have this stupid cold. I just have this strong need to get out of this house... I feel like the only thing that would make me feel better is to go out and buy something for the baby. But I feel like I can't yet, and it's making me so sad.


----------



## SpudsMama

Steph, when I'm feeling down I go for a short walk. Just to get some fresh air. I know you're feeling under the weather but even walking to the end of your street and back could make a difference. Obviously your hormones are going haywire so that doesn't help, and the cold on top of that... urgh! I feel for you! I'd chat with your DH as well. Is he still feeling ill? If not, then see if he'll take on some household chores so you don't feel like everything is piling on top of you. The little things like cleaning and decorating those eggs for N's pre-school suddenly become big things when you're tired and emotional. I'd also explain to people like the dentist and the nutritionist just how bad you've been. They shouldn't moan, they're not the ones just into the third trimester of pregnancy!! I hope things pick up for you soon hun :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: xx


----------



## lauraemily17

Patrice - yay for ovulation, hoping to see that temp go up more tomorrow to confirm it! I'm also hugely jealous of your weather!! 

Coy - how was your court case today? I hope it went well for you. I think sun bathing is fine in pregnancy, I'm sure one of my apps said it was good to help relax just to make sure sun block is used as skins more sensitive. I've actually been out in our unusually sunny weather a bit over the past few days & already getting a tan but my skin is a bit itchy as I've not but the lotion on. 

If you ever come to England you're welcome round mine to cook dinner, yours always sounds so nice & really creative!!

Afm - double digits now & 3rd tri next week!!! It's gone so quickly!! Noticed today that my boobs have now turned into udders!! Think I may well have gone up another cup size!! 

Steph - this is going to be tmi but what's your cm like now? Ice had loads since being pregnant & had to use panty liners but over the past weeks it's got even worse & quite watery. A little concerned it may be amniotic fluid but figured that would be constant or I would have had some sort of mucus show? It's always clear or creamy colored, not a hint of blood or anything. I also think I'm generally a lot sweetish down there which may be making it seem worse than it is.


----------



## Steph32

Thanks Emma. I would go for a walk if it wasn't storming here! That probably has a lot to do with my crappy mood too. The wind is howling right now! But I wouldn't mind getting in the car and going to the store or something. I just can't really buy anything. I don't know why, but I turn 28 weeks and suddenly I become a hot mess :cry: :wacko: :shrug:

Laura- That's funny you say that, because a couple weeks ago I had GUSHES of cm that kind of worried me because I was also talking with a few other women on here who's doctors were concerned that it was amniotic fluid. I didn't think much of it until I read the posts, then it got me thinking. But I realized that it is NOT amniotic fluid, that it really looks and is more like cm because there is some creamy too it... although it seems a bit more watery and gushy because of it coming out it's like a faucet. I just think it's the surges of hormones that come and go. I don't get it everyday, but when I do, it comes out not in leaks but in gushes. Don't worry, as long as it is not bloody or as completely thin like water (not creamy at all), and you don't have any cramping either, it is most likely just cm.

So...... Nicholas just came back from school with MORE homework to do, which actually ends up being ours. *sigh*


----------



## lauraemily17

Sorry I missed your post Steph, I wouldnt have gone on about silly cm if I'd seen yours first!!

Sorry you're feeling so awful. I know this won't help now but it's got a lot to do with the hormones & the maternal urges. I posted on here a few weeks ago how I was feeling similar, couldnt stop crying but you know a couple if days later when things had turned round a bit I did feel better. I think that might happen for you when your cold starts to get a little better & you'll be able to get out more & get more done. I'm sure when you have your appointments you've cancelled so can explain face to face they will understand. Can you sit down with DH & work out a plan of when to get key things done by so you can look ahead at pay days & tie things in with that so even if it's not soon at least you have done dates to look forward to? I think Emmas idea re fresh air is a great one, that's why I'm so reluctant to give up my walking, especially home from work as I am often really wound up & stressed but by the time I've walked home I feel so much better & far less emotional, in fact sometimes I've had a little cry to myself while walking home. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## SLCMommy

Steph - First off, your baby belly is beautiful & it's really precious :) Also, I'm sorry you are feeling so crummy. It's frustrated to be sick AND pregnant :( I'm sure a lot of it is just hormones. 

Love you!!


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-:hugs: Hopefully you are having a better day. It's been times where my sister felt the same way as you. I think its just the rise in hormones and especially you being sick not helping neither but it causes you to become very emotional. I think it comes out more when a pregnant woman is sick though. I've noticed my sister become an emotional wreck when she is sick but when she is fine...she is more relaxed. So hopefully that cold packs up and leave.

AFM, I am 3dpo today and I got my crosshairs today :happydance: My temp rose to 98.26F this morning. So now im officially in the tww :happydance: DH and I dtd yesterday and was just having fun. Also, I got my car fixed :happydance: But the price made me want to :cry: We had to pay $1,184.00 :nope: Well atleast his mom was grateful enough to give us the money out of his child support account because we REALLY DIDNT want to use our credit card or go into the money we have saved up. So everything worked out perfectly :thumbup: I got into work at 12pm today and only work 4 1/2 hours today so atleast I dont have to deal with my boss very long :haha: Im feeling pretty good today and DH has faithfully been taking his vitamins every day without me telling him to :shock: Im very proud of him. He even made it known he was taking them every day. So i told him i've noticed and im proud of him :blush: So 9 more days left til testing already. Hoping this time around its a bfp :thumbup:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice- Aha! Now I finally understand the "crosshairs" you have been talking about! I took a look at your chart and voila--there it is :) Yay! I am excited for you in the tww :happydance:

Steph- Trust me- it's hormones :( I remember them all too well from when I was pregnant with Katana. I would feel super stressed and cry about everything, they were raging :gun: Here's my best advice form experience--try to relax. Baby will come no matter what and all the baby needs is you and family. You have a warm home, you'll have plenty of breastmilk :haha: and a bed to rest in. That's really all you'll need except for diapers :shrug: for the first while. So believe me when I say there is plenty of time for what is left to accomplish! :) And I hope you get over your cold soon, they're no fun. :hugs:

Laura- thanks for the advice on sunning. I'll try to be moderate and careful but I love the sun! :haha: 

AFM- what a day yesterday! :dohh: My attorney was awesome but we were unable to come to an agreement with the opposing party so it was an 8-hour day in court for nada :nope: But that is okay. On to trial! I will get my soldier gear out and put it on. :haha: Anyway it wasn't too bad. I kept bottled water with me and we broke at 1 p.m. for a 20 minute lunch. Talk about starving! I had bananas and granola bars in my car so had lunch there and fought my way back through security checkpoint. The drive back was okay, I made a pit-stop at Subway and bought sandwiches for dinner so I wouldn't have to cook, lol. I was exhausted and slept like a log. Feeling better today, back to case drilling :dohh:


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-Yes i finally got them and sooo excited to be in the tww now. Going to try my best not to symptom spot. And oh no sucks that you have to go back and deal with the opposing party again. Hopefully you can get an agreement out of them.


----------



## Grey Eyes

mzswizz said:


> Coy-Yes i finally got them and sooo excited to be in the tww now. Going to try my best not to symptom spot. And oh no sucks that you have to go back and deal with the opposing party again. Hopefully you can get an agreement out of them.

I don't mind going back- we were prepared for trial :shrug: It is hard not to symptom spot! I will do that for you! :haha: Even though I tried not to I _*had*_ too...it makes the tww go by faster I think :shrug:

Ah, what a day. My crazy neighbors are at it again. Remember when I had the men install our kitchen fan? Well, while I was at court yesterday the neighbors called in a complaint that we were doing unreported additions to our home and had the electrical inspector over here :dohh: It was funny though my dh just told him about the kitchen fan then pointed to the neighbor and said "but they built a brand new addition on their home last year and did you inspect _*that*_? To which the inspector was very interested and spent a _*very *_long time at my neighbors home inspecting it :haha: Crazy :wacko: My attorney thinks we should move lol :rofl: I think he is right. Hawaii here I come!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Nuts! Dh just comes up to me and looking down on the top of my head makes the exclamation "Wow! I didn't know you had so much grey in your hair. Like- until just now!" :haha: lol Silly man. Common symptom of _*stress*_ lol. Oh well, it's called L'Oreal, man!:thumbup: :) I don't sweat small stuff like a few grey hairs. My sister turned grey at 18- I think because she was stressing about her "milestone" birthday :haha:


----------



## Steph32

Thanks everyone, I'm feeling a bit better today. Baby steps... no pun intended :haha: The weather was a bit better today so got a chance to go out for some fresh air. Talked to DH about how I've been feeling, and even though he's a man of few words (mainly just responds with yeah, ok, or grunts... haha) at least he heard me out and I got a chance to say what has been bugging me. I emphasized that he may not feel it as the father, but as a pregnant woman I can't help feel this natural nesting instinct and that it frustrates me when I can't accomplish things for the baby. That even though they are not necessary or maybe even logical, it still holds me back causing this build up of unused energy inside me, so I start to feel useless and frustrated. I needed to explain it so at least he knows where I'm coming from.

Patrice- Glad you finally know you are in the 2ww, even though I have no idea what "crosshairs" are... I'm not a very good chart reader! 

Coy- Sorry your case didn't get anywhere yet... and now you have a new complaint against you?! Maybe it's all a sign you SHOULD move... haha... I'll move to Hawaii anyday. I always tease DH about living in Hawaii because that's where his business is (they sell wholesale coffee, imported from farms in Kona) but I could never get him to actually live there. Loves being a tourist, but fitting in with the locals and having our kids growing up there is another story I guess. I've been to Maui twice, never been to the other islands but I just love it there.


----------



## SpudsMama

I'm glad you're feeling a little better Steph :hugs: I do see what you mean on the whole trying to get everything ready for baby issue. Every time I even mention moving the cot from my uncle's house to ours, not even to set it up, just so it's in the right place, they all shut me down saying it's too early to be thinking about things like that. Don't they understand I'm a planner?! :haha: Plus, I'm just about halfway through and ideally I want the big things, i.e. the cot set up and furniture in the right place, done and dusted before I hit the third trimester. I hate it when I have unfinished tasks hanging over my head :wacko: 

Coy, good luck at the trial! You'll get 'em this time :thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-Yes you can symptom spot for me :haha: And men just don't know that stress causes gray hairs :dohh: Its funny how the neighbors tried to get you in trouble and their plan backfired :rofl: Next time they wont be so nosy :haha:

Steph-Glad you're feeling better and the crosshairs are the red lines that comes when ovulation is confirmed.

Emma-Hopefully they just listen to your plan and get moving.

Well, its back to work for me. Atleast I get off at 5:30pm today. I ended up not going to work yesterday and i had a blast because my two friends came over and we ate pizza and went swimming in the pool. We laughed and just had a good time. I'm off on Friday so most likely we will hang out again. Also, my friend decided to keep her baby this time around and she showed me her 12 week u/s :blush: The baby is adorable. Cant wait for my LO. DH and I had an argument but we talked it out and went to bed peacefully. The argument happened just because of lack of communication and misinterpretation. But we worked it out. I have creamy discharge today and im 4dpo. Had a sharp pain...sort of like AF cramp on my right ovary last night. So i turned on Dance Central 2 and danced it out which worked because after a few songs..it was gone. My temp is still up so thats good also. Other than that..im doing good and feeling good.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Glad you ladies are all feeling good today! :thumbup: Me too, better anyway. Got some vital yet interrupted sleep last night (my little cuddler had a bad dream about a lion :shrug: so kicked around in my bed for a while :dohh: lol. Little kids.

Emma- yes, I am feeling positive about the trial, just getting evidence together now.

Steph- nope, no "new charges"...in fact no charges have ever been filed against me, just idiot neighbors stepping into my business and had to get the law involved. They invent crazy stuff for the police and then we get investigated :wacko: To which we have to retaliate with the burden of proof. To which the police departments steps back with raised hands and says "we don't want anything to do with this" and advises the neighbors to back off. To which the neighbors sull up for a few weeks then find something new. Sigh. Ohhh! Are you kidding me?! Your dh works witha company that sells Kona coffee? I loooovee kona coffee...we order it from Hawaii online but it is super expensive :cry: I would move there for the coffee alone. My dream day is sipping iced lattes in a Hawaiin starbucks while watching the waves. Sporting a new golden tan of course with no baby fat! :haha:

Patrice- sounds liek you had an awesome relax day! :thumbup: Wow, I wish it was warm enough for a pool here- we got snow and rain right now :(


----------



## Steph32

Coy- Yeah the people who love Kona coffee LOVE Kona coffee. There's never a lack of demand! It's a family business that his father started a long time ago, and DH runs it. It's always been good business, but dealing with the banks lately and getting deals through has been difficult. Hence the lack of cash flow. They do also sell roasted coffee online but that is just a very small part of the business, it's mostly wholesale beans. They do have competitive prices on Kona coffee so if you want to buy any online let me know and I'll give you the website. I always think it's funny I married a guy in the coffee business and I'm not at all a coffee drinker. Well, maybe decaf, occasionally. But I was never the type to need it in the morning to get me going. He drinks too much of it!

Patrice- Glad you had a good relaxing day yesterday, and that's great you were able to work past your argument with DH. I have A LOT of issues with miscommunication-- not only with DH but everyone... it's frustrating, the story of my life!

AFM, I scheduled my 4D scan for April 12th. I'll be 30, almost 31 weeks. Then we'll be painting the baby's room the weekend of the 14th. And we also have our maternity/family photos on April 27th @ around 32 weeks. Eeeek, just saying those numbers makes me feel like time is ticking away!


----------



## SpudsMama

I'm glad you've got exciting things lined up Steph, some good times to look forward to!

To sum up my day, ambulances, next door neighbours, dislocated arms, split lips and a dead hamster... for the full story go to my journal :wacko: (I know it's lazy but I can't be bothered to write down all of the details again :blush:)


----------



## SpudsMama

Oh, and baby elephants too... :haha:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph- yes, I would love the website! We have coffee grinders, so no problem with whole beans. I am definately a caffeinated coffee crinker- I grew up with it even drinking it as a little kid. I haven't touched it since ttc and nothing while pregnant either. I don't get the headaches or anything and since I have had this acid problem (it is getting better) I haven't even wanted coffee. the smell of tea is tantalizing though....:)

Emma- I am sooOOoo going to check out your journal! :haha:

AFM- I went to run errands today and my neighbors called the police on me again. I haven't committed any kind of offense but my neighbors will call and lie about things just to get us stopped. e.g., I saw her enter the vehicle with an open bottle of whiskey and she was staggering. So they have to pull ya over, conduct the testing, bla bla, it's harassment. I finally got the chief of police on it and he realizes my neighbors are crap :wacko: and he even called his dispatch today when my neihbors called in and told him not to send any officers after me as it's a waste of time and he would deal with the "real problem" himself. Phew. What a day already. :)


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-soon you will have your LO in your arms.

Emma-will check your journal.

Coy-stupid neighbors. I deal with the same thing. Ugh just want to choke them at times.

AFM, have my fallback temp today. Dh is off work for 2 days because he pulled his tendon and he had to wear a sling yesterday but he is feeling much better today and doesnt need the sling today. Also we toom our tests for jobs we applied for and i had an interview yesterday which went great. I am sooo happy and hopefully we will get the jobs we hope for. Oh and im 5dpo today :haha:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice - 5 dpo already! Creeping up there!!:thumbup: And Yay for the job interview! Sounds positive! :)

AFM- you ladies wouldn't believe the awesome shopping deals I found today. I went to purchase brackets for my car license plates and when I walked in the store there was this rack of baby clothes- _*90% off the clearance prices*_! So I bought 7 little baby boy outfits that normally would have cost me $105.00 ...guess what I paid? $2.25 I am dead serious! The outfits marked down to like 2 dollars and change and were 90% off of that. So, wow, good shopping. If I have a little boy- he's a bit set. If I have a litle girl, she's gonna dress like a boy for a while :haha:


----------



## Steph32

Patrice- Congrats on the new possible job! What will you be doing now? Are you going to keep the library job? 

Coy- Ha! What a deal. For 2 bucks total I'll take anything on the rack! I probably would have bought girls outfits myself, even though I know I'm having a boy :haha:

Speaking of baby clothes, I had a bit of a moment today. I went to Target to get a few essentials and passed by the baby/kids clothes... I saw all the cute little girls clothes and my eyes just started watering. I remember when I used to pass by, before I knew what I was having, and I was hopeful... couldn't wait to have a little girl. Now it's like I have to look away cause if I stare too long I get sad. I LOVE boys clothes and had so much fun when I went shopping the first time, but I don't get as excited anymore because I've already done it and went all out with the boy thing... ya know? Of course I should feel blessed to be having another baby, and I do, I just still have to come to terms with not ever having a girl. Because I really think there's a slim chance I'll be having a 3rd. I've always seen myself with 2 kids, and I just don't think we'll be able to handle 3. Financially, emotionally, physically...


----------



## lauraemily17

Steph - I do feel for you. I know I will feel the same if my second is also a boy. I thought I'd feel like that thus time but I've actually got quite excited about it being a boy now. That said I'm sure if my SIL has a girl I'll have a pang of jealousy. I know it's hard now but when he's here I'm sure you'll feel different. He'll have his own little personality making it all new again. Glad you're feeling a bit better now otherwise after your chat to DH. I'd love the website as well for your DH company as my in laws are all keen coffee drinkers!!

Coy - your Neighbours sound proper psyco!! Surely the police can actually arrest them for wasting police time?! Brilliant bargains you've found. I've heard ebays good for getting bargains as well but not looked yet. 

Patrice - when do you find out about your job? Your charts looking lovely as well. 

Emma - hope your neighbor & hamster are good now. It was a very random day for you yesterday!! Not long until your scan. Very excited to find out if spud is also a little boy. 

Afm - feeling knackered today, almost as bad as I was in the first tri, nausea is also back most days now but not all day or as bad. Putting it down to more hormone spikes as beanie grows bigger now I'm very nearly in the 3rd tri. 

We've also done some baby shopping over the past week. Got a travel cot hugely reduced from Kiddiecare & my aunt & uncle bought us a Moses basket today & we picked some other little bits. We still need a mattress for the cot but at a loss of which type to get. There's just so much choice & we don't know what's best, various types of foam, spring, airflow. Have any of you ladies got any advice on what you think is best?


----------



## SpudsMama

Laura, I think I'm going to go with a spring mattress, but I'm not sure yet. I'm not buying one for another few weeks. Kiddicare has got free delivery this weekend I think, so if you're still spending I'd get online! xx


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies-

I am a bit down today. Stressing about the baby just because I can...I am in my 12th week (yay!) but this almost seems like the jinx time for me...I am worried but know there is no reason to be :shrug: I still get :sick: moments but rarely, I am eating more (doc told me I better start gaining weight now) just being careful not to eat anything super rich. My next appointment is April 11...seems like forever! :dohh:

Also, I am a bit down because one of our pickups died (it needs a new engine). That's not what bothers me though. We have to push it out of the way to the side of our house and dh makes the comment this morning "I'll get it set so that when I push with the other truck all you have to do is hold the wheel straight--no turning at all for you to figure out" and I responded with "I know how to turn a steering wheel you know" to which he came back with "Yeah, but *hon*. This is around a _corner_...I mean I don't have any confidence issues with any of your _*other*_ abilties..." :saywhat: Holy cow, of all the crap I have had to do- I have been attacked by grizzly bears and brought them down! Crazy bull moose, and endured wolf attacks in the middle of night snow storms, I have rebuilt engines from scratch, I pushed a full sized Suburban home _by myself _ (not with another truck, no, by hand)...I think I can turn a damned truck! :grr: So, I told him I was stunned with his meager confidence and btw-_*forget it *_and go find a _man_ to help him and now I am [-( not talking. Sorry to rage I don't usually gripe but this wasn't really an argument we had just an insight that is pretty danged hurtful at this point. Maybe I am over emotional because of hormones but right now I am just p'd off :growlmad: I don't think he realizes how badly he's insulted me.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph- in a way I understand how you feel. After the birth of our first dd we had our hopes set on a boy- but when we found out we were rpego with another dd we were happy too! She has been sooOOooo much fun, and I am amazed at how different they are! A constant source of laughter, irritation, and amazement. We still want a boy but have come to the conclusion that if it is another girl we are extremely happy about that too because there is so much to discover with that new life. I think it's awesome for your little boy that he will have abrother--I found the second one to be easier...potty training only took half the time as her sister was always helping out, she is learning faster, et cetera. And it is so fun to watch her big sister finally have a play mate :) Oh, and also- I know right now yu are feeling like 2 is the limit, I felt that way too. I think when we are pregnant, especially further along, it is tough to state unequivocally "I am going to do this again" lol! So wait and see- you may get a sudden burst of woman energy and decide to get prego again :) Timing is such a funny issue. For us witht he two girls, you know the stats on sperm life,etc, who reaches the egg first, on and on...but I think it is so hard to judge that it is really up to God. I know we view our babies as blessings, I want a son but a daughter I would be so happy with too. As far as shopping...I can understand the sadness there and always a little guilt because you are sad. But it's all okay- hormones, hopes, realities, sigh...like we don't have enough to deal with, right?! You're a tough lady, once you have baby in your arms you'll be amazed and proud of yourself :hugs: :friends:


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-sorry you're having a bad day. Hopefully it gets better soon.

Laura-really? I thought my temps were.getting bad. That just made me feel better.

Steph- i will be working for the library but full time at another location. And thats if i dont get a job opportunity somewhere else.

Afm, im 6dpo today. Im at work having a bad day. But once i get home, it will be better. Cant wait to get a new job. Dh is feeling much better. And i dont notice anything different in me so im thinking im out this cycle but we shall see.


----------



## lauraemily17

I missed today's temp Patrice but i don't think it's unusual for the fallback to last a couple of days & ff hasn't removed your cross hairs so still hopeful. Sometimes no symptoms are a good sign, I didn't have any the first time other than IB but that was quite late. 

Coy - im not sure why DH would think you can't steer?! Perhaps he's being protective as you're pregnant. It doesn't really sound like you need it though, you're 1 string lady, physically & mentally by the sounds of it! Hormones will prob be making you more sensitive as well, they certainly do that to me!! 

Emma - think we're done with things from Kiddiecare at the mo. It's the smaller things we need now like more clothes, nappies, cosmetics etc. Are any if you thinking of using natural nappies? We are thinking of starting with the small ones from when Beanie is 11lbs. Bambino Mio seem to be a common brand in the uk & quite a good price & £50 for each set of sizes. 

Forgot to say earlier I weighed myself yesterday & was horrified to see I've put on 30lbs so far!! That's 10lbs over what I should have now & 12lbs in 5 weeks. I'm going to be the size of a whale at the end of this pregnancy :(


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> I missed today's temp Patrice but i don't think it's unusual for the fallback to last a couple of days & ff hasn't removed your cross hairs so still hopeful. Sometimes no symptoms are a good sign, I didn't have any the first time other than IB but that was quite late.
> 
> Coy - im not sure why DH would think you can't steer?! Perhaps he's being protective as you're pregnant. It doesn't really sound like you need it though, you're 1 string lady, physically & mentally by the sounds of it! Hormones will prob be making you more sensitive as well, they certainly do that to me!!
> 
> Emma - think we're done with things from Kiddiecare at the mo. It's the smaller things we need now like more clothes, nappies, cosmetics etc. Are any if you thinking of using natural nappies? We are thinking of starting with the small ones from when Beanie is 11lbs. Bambino Mio seem to be a common brand in the uk & quite a good price & £50 for each set of sizes.
> 
> Forgot to say earlier I weighed myself yesterday & was horrified to see I've put on 30lbs so far!! That's 10lbs over what I should have now & 12lbs in 5 weeks. I'm going to be the size of a whale at the end of this pregnancy :(


Laura- thanks, yes, I bet hormones have some to do with it :)

As far as gaining the weight, most of it happens at this point and I always felt a small bit of panick. trust me when I say - it comes off soooo fast! The first two weeks you will be amazed! It's like poundage just floats off on it's own! So don't stress- it's all best foor the baby :)


----------



## Grey Eyes

I am feeling better now, thanks ladies for letting me rant :haha:

I took a drive, did some shopping, had something to munch on... I am going to chalk it up to hormones and over-reacting. I'm still vaguely irritated though :haha:

Here's the funny thing- every time I drive out of my driveway the neighbors hop in their car and follow me. Today, they followed me to every stop and took pictures with their cell phone- even when he is at work (she doesn't drive) she steps outside and calls him on her cell phone and he jumps in his work truck and finds me and follows me around :wacko:. I did stop and talked to the chief of police about it and he just sighed, shook his head, and stated that I should at this point probably get a restraining order against them because they are starting to exhibit potentially dangerous behavior. He said they were stalking me :shrug: So I think that is next on my list of to-do's :coffee: All in a days work, right? :)


----------



## SpudsMama

Coy, to put it bluntly, your neighbours sound like freaks :shock: I'd definitely get some sort of protection from them, it doesn't sound normal what they do. 

Laura, I'm using disposables but I know someone who uses bambino mios and she's really happy with them :thumbup: 

I haven't weighed myself at all since getting my :bfp: I've never been one to track my weight though, and I don't _look_ as if I've put on much. Any weight I've gained seems to have gone straight to my bump and my boobs :dohh:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Emma- to your bump and your boobs? Really? Dang, I wish that'd happen to me! lol- I have to admit, no matter what I do it always goes to my bum as well :haha: My bb's too, I actually managed to fill out a B cup when I am prego or nursing :thumbup: After nursing, back to A-minus :( lol
I try not to weigh much wither, and after my mc in November I set my mind to not think about it much at all as the life of my baby is so much more important. If dh says anything to me about it I just lash out with extreme prejudice and he regrets getting involved in my weight issue :haha: He is usually very supportive but he forgets pregnancy heightens our emotional responses, so a simple raising of the brows at my weigh in intthe doc office is enough to gain a slap :rofl:


----------



## Grey Eyes

K, Ladies, I have a huge problem that I am not quite sure how to fix. I am at that stage where certain smells make me horribly :sick: I made a green salad with dinner last night and there was something in my family's chosen dressings that's just, YIK. I didn't eat dressing on my salad but they did and they all have this terrible almost garlic smell now :shrug: So my family has become smell-monsters! :haha: All night I tried to sleep with my head covered or with fans blowing on me...it's just a _*faint*_ smell but that's all it seems to take...I am wondering if I can toss that salad dressing w/o anyone noticing? I have to stay in a separate room from everyone else or I yak :(

Meanwhile I am feeling creative and have made a new recipe for pineapple upside-down cake. I'm gonna pick up the stuff today and try it out, I'll let ya'll know how it works :) My mom always thought I was crazy because I make my pineapple upside-down cake right side up...:rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-My mom loved making pineapple-upside down cakes even though i dont eat them :haha: It's funny because I can eat the fruits but once they're on foods..then its a no go for me.

How's everyone else doing?

AFM, im 7dpo today and today marks 2 years of the first m/c. my temps are a little low but still above coverline so thats good. DH and i dtd today and we both are off yay :happydance: We had a nice little bubble bath together this morning and it felt great. Not really any symptoms over here yet other than I felt very hot this morning after waking up ahours later after taking my temp and when I took the temp a 2nd time to see if im hot or not..it quicky shot up to the 99 degrees F so i just turned it off because i knew it was going to go past 99.5 and I would have to discard it. So I dont know what that was all about. I even took a cold shower because i was sooo hot :shrug: But other than that, Im feeling pretty normal. Cant believe im 7dpo already :shock: 5 more days before testing. Hoping my temps go up as well.


----------



## SpudsMama

mzswizz said:


> It's funny because I can eat the fruits but once they're on foods..then its a no go for me.

Same here, I'm so glad I've found someone else! :haha: I love fruit, but on cakes or any kind of food... bleurgh! xx


----------



## Grey Eyes

Really? I can eat fruit in just about any form...and cake in just about any form :haha: What about fruit salad? All kinds of fruit chopped up and smothered in whipped cream? :shrug: But there are some things with me- absolutley _*no*_. I haven't had pineapple cake since I was a kid so thought I'd give it a shot :shrug:

Patrice- bubble bath sounds nice :) No-way for me though...I'd have two little girls wanting to climb in with me :wacko: I am watching your chart- so far it looks good :thumbup: And not every temperature is 100% accurate, you may get those false temps once in a while. Before I got my bfp I did notice super high temps though- usually way after I temped the first time in the morning :shrug: When are you expectingeither AF or BFP? 

I have a final essay on criminal law due today :dohh: It shouldn't take too long. It is windy and cloudy here (brr) Patrice- I want your warm weather!:hissy: It was windy yesterday too but soooo sunny and hot- felt awesome :)


----------



## mzswizz

Emma-Yes i cant eat them on cakes etc. The only thing i can do is strawberry cheesecake, strawberry yogurt and strawberry shortcake. As you can tell only strawberry foods i would eat except strawberry ice cream etc :haha:

Coy-Yes its only certain things i can eat but i do love fruit salads :blush: And i've been hoping that my temps stay above coverline. Thats what im really worried about. Two years ago when i temped, my temps were sooo erratic and that ff erased the crosshairs and said ov wasnt detected and that was when i was only 4dpo and above. Every other day..it would drop below coverline. So seeing im 7dpo and still the temps didnt drop below coverline...is making me very happy. Also, yes i know about the false temperatures that why when it shot up i just turned it off because i knew it wouldnt be of any use :haha: And af is due to arrive on the 8th but I will test on the 6th because I shall be 12dpo by then. I would've tested on the 5th but DH would be home :blush: I want it to be a surprise if I do get a bfp.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice- A surprise bfp would be awesome! :) And I wonder about those high temps...I kept getting 99. and up :shrug: and I wonder if we don't know anything about it because women just quit testing once they get their bfp's? I would have kept testing but just started getting too sick to worry about it. And about FF...I never got the crosshairs at all even when I put in their my bfp! :wacko: So- wierd. Maybe because I did not have a sufficient history of temping?:shrug:

I think I'll go get my supplies now...my plan is to serve warm pineapple cake with either vanilla ice cream or cold whipped cream...Hmmm...choices :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

I say ice cream :haha: and as far as the crosshairs goes, ff bases it on 3 higher temps after the dip. But i wouldnt worry about it.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Ahhh...I have procrastinated my final paper ALL day. I will wait (strategically, of course) until crunch time. Then I'll try to amaze myself. :haha: I am one of those crazy people that operate better under a deadline :nope:
Anyway, my pineapple upside down cake is in the oven. I haven't baked one since I was 12 years old or so :shrug: And I made it upside down this time. I thought I better not risk it.
Also, I am making chow mein for dinner, served over hot rice. Anybody notice my obsession with food lately? Weird! I love to cook, it's like my meditation....


----------



## Steph32

Hi everyone- Looks like I fell behind a bit with all of your posts :) I've just been eating and sleeping, and eating and sleeping, it seems... And thanks for all of the reassurance about the gender thing... just one of my moments!

Coy- Might be too little too late, cause you're probably feeling better by now, but I understand how you feel when DH doubts you-- although I don't fix cars or tackle grizzly bears :rofl: there are times when I feel like DH doesn't trust me or doesn't let me do certain things, not just being pregnant, but even before. It's like, "hey, I'm a big girl! I was doing these things before you came along!" But yes, the hormones in pregnancy make all of this more heightened and I snap and get offended so much more easily. Did you have a talk with him about it? Oh and your neighbors definitely sound like they should be committed to the loony bin :wacko: WTH?? About the garlic dressing, does the smell really go through all the house? I think your family would understand if the smell makes you :sick: I'm sure there are other things they could do for the meantime. The good thing about pregnancy cravings and aversions, is that they change constantly. You might be craving something soon that you can't stand now!

Laura- Ok, so mattresses... we had a crib mattress for Nicholas that we are reusing because it is still in good condition. We got it from Naturepedic, it's an online store that sells natural and non-toxic mattresses... we knew we wanted that so if that's something that's important to you... it's definitely worth it, good quality and is still in great condition. I was worried about the chemicals in mattresses affecting the baby, but I have a tendency to be paranoid like that though. Re: cloth diapers (that's what natural nappies are right?) I thought I might try it again this time, and it definitely saves money over the long term, but I don't think we have the money to stock up on them to begin with! They recommend like having 24 of them at a time, and at 30-40 some odd dollars that really adds up. Maybe if I can collect a few over time, it might work. But then, I would have no idea what brands will work and I don't want to waste the money just trying out the different kinds.

Emma and Patrice- You guys may actually be on to something with the whole eating fruit by itself thing! I am doing this holistic nutrition program and one of the things I learned was that it is not healthy to eat fruit at the same time with other foods. Something about it makes it hard for the stomach to digest, causing gas and other problems. You're supposed to eat fruit like an hour away from other foods. I don't really abide by it though (and neither does the rest of society, if you look at how many dishes combine fruit with other foods!). Ooooh and especially when it comes to strawberry shortcake! My favorite :)


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph- yes, hormones play a heavy hand in my reactions right now :) And as for the eating fruit thing--I don't care this cake is awesome!! :haha: I am eating it warm form the oven, and o my gosh it is good!:cloud9: Buttery, pinapply (it's a word...) I kind of skipped dinner :blush: But dh rarely compliments my cooking beyond the ordinary and he raved about this (yeah, he's diabetic :dohh:) So I am happy :)

Sounds like you are getting the kids beds all set! :thumbup: That's actually ahuge step, I bet Nicholas is excited about his new room!


----------



## SpudsMama

Coy, I wouldn't worry about your food obsession. My "pregnancy" journal is starting to resemble more of an "Emma's Eating Habits" journal :rofl: xx


----------



## mzswizz

How are you ladies today?

AFM, i am 8dpo today and my temp dropped a little below coverline today. Dont know why but hoping its implantation which is causing my temps to be low. Hopefully they will increase soon. Hoping for a bfp soon. All i can do is wait. Also dh got a x ray of his neck because they think he hurt one of his nerves. They prescribed him muscle relaxers so hopefully that helps. They told him to rest for a week and now we know he needs a new job.


----------



## lauraemily17

Thanks for the advice Steph. We looked into those mattresses but they're very expensive here. Think we've decided on spring but with hypo alergenic foam. Found a few at a reasonable price, just got to decide which one. Have you found your tiredness has got worse during the 3rd tri?

Coy - I would love some pineapple upside down cake! I haven't had any for years & I've never baked one myself. May have to have a go, I'm getting quite into baking & found some great gluten free flour. 

Patrice - not sure what to make of your temps. Wondering whether you've got a progesterone deficiency? When you had your hormone levels checked, did they test after ovulation as well ad before? 

Afm - woke up at 4.45am to go toilet to then be kept awake by Beanie kicking! He had a very active morning!! His kicks & movements are so strong now, think he must have had a growth spurt & packed on some muscle!!


----------



## mzswizz

Laura-When they checked my levels...they did it on cd7 of my cycle and it all came back perfect. They didnt do bloodwork after because they said there is no problem in my hormones. So thats why im taking my temp for 3 months to see if it stays the same because if it does...then i will schedule to see my doc to figure out whats going on and if its really a progesterone problem. Because if it is...then i need to be prescribed something.


----------



## lauraemily17

Sounds like a great plan Patrice! Hopefully your temp will spike again tomorrow.


----------



## mzswizz

im hoping so too. I just had a major cramp. hoping af isnt trying to arrive early.


----------



## Steph32

Patrice- They really should do a progesterone check when it's important in the luteal phase (7-10 days after ovulation). Only then can they get a clear picture of your level and whether it's ok... it's in the LP is where it matters most! So definitely bring that up next time.

Laura- The tiredness kind of comes and goes, I get bursts of energy but if I do too much one day... i.e. too much walking around and exerting myself I just get so exhausted and then my sickness comes back too. Somehow the tiredness and the nausea goes hand in hand. How are you feeling with all of that? Oh, and you sound like me this morning... I don't know if I woke up or the baby woke me up, but was up at 5 and baby was so active... almost like I had no choice about whether I wanted to stay up or not! But I eventually fell back asleep for a few hours. This happens some mornings, he picks the oddest times to be active. Your scan is coming up soon isn't it?

Emma- Can't wait to find out what team you're on!! I think we'll all be surprised if it's a girl, since you've been referring to Spud as a "he" all this time, so that's what I've pictured!


----------



## mzswizz

i will bring that up next time. Thanks Steph.


----------



## jodiettc

I have a question about ovulation, I have for the first time started using ovulation strips. I tested positive for ovulation 2 days after AF finished and tested positive again a week later. Everything I've read says women can ovulate twice but would be 2 eggs released at the same time not that far apart? just wondered if anyone could shed any light on this or had this experience? Thanks


----------



## Steph32

Jodie- It's possible to ovulate twice in one cycle (release 2 eggs) but you'd never really know for sure. Sometimes women get positive opk's more than once in a cycle but it's just the body gearing up or trying to ovulate.


----------



## mzswizz

im thinking your first positive was just your body gearing for ov. But it can go either way. But its no way of knowing really.


----------



## Grey Eyes

jodiettc said:


> I have a question about ovulation, I have for the first time started using ovulation strips. I tested positive for ovulation 2 days after AF finished and tested positive again a week later. Everything I've read says women can ovulate twice but would be 2 eggs released at the same time not that far apart? just wondered if anyone could shed any light on this or had this experience? Thanks

Hi! From what I have earned a woman can release two eggs a month but usually with the same lh surge- because once an egg is released your hormones change and prevent other folllicles from releasing. It is possible that you had an lh surge and didn't release an egg therefore you got another stronger lh surge to release the egg - hence, your second positive. I have had multiple positives in one month also :)


----------



## lauraemily17

3rd tri!! :happydance: properly on the count down now! My scan is Saturday & so looking forward to seeing him again! I'm hoping he'll be nice & active seeing as he seems to hate scans!! (but not to active so we don't get pics!) 

Think he tired himself out yesterday as only just felt the first kicks for today. 

Steph - my nausea is around nearly everyday now, when I'm hungry, sometimes after I eat. It's still not as bad as before though. Tiredness like for you seems worse when I've been too busy. Unfortuneatly with how busy work is I seem to scrape through the week on adrenaline then feel wiped out over the weekend. Was hoping they'd have my cover sorted by now but the job has only just been advertised so going to be at least a month. Got a 4 day weekend this week though which I am looking forward to. 

Yet more random uk weather. 20 degrees last week, snow forecast for tonight!!!


----------



## SpudsMama

Got to love British weather haven't you Laura? :haha: Happy 3rd tri! :happydance:

Scan today... only five hours to go!!!!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura- Yay for third tri!! I am excited for you :) Take advantage of that four day!

Emma- I am guessing you already had your scan? Neeewwss please!!! :)


----------



## lauraemily17

Emma's still team yellow, she had even worse luck with the cord between the legs so couldn't see a thing. Details are in her journal on her siggy, think she's with family so prob won't be on here for a bit. I'm still guessing :girl: from the scan pic!! 

Really suffering with stiff limbs & swollen ankles today, 1 foot worse than the other & it feels a bit funny, a bit numb & achey. Thinking I might go to the Dr's to get them checked over. What do you ladies think? Does it sound normal?


----------



## SpudsMama

Yep, still team yellow :dohh: Spud is nice and healthy though, very active so no worries here. Hopefully I'll be able to find out when I have my 4D scan sometime in June :thumbup:

Laura, your symptoms sound familiar, I've read they can be common in the latter half of the pregnancy. I'd make an appt anyway, because even if they say it's normal, they might be able to give you tips or something to relieve your discomfort. I keep getting pins and needles in my feet lately... horrible! xx


----------



## lauraemily17

It is a kind of pins & needle feeling I have but not properly. I've also been getting it a bit in my hands which I think is carpol tunnel syndrome. 

You're right about it being common. I've just read through my weekly updates on my pregnancy apps & apparently 75% of women suffer swollen limbs by this point in pregnancy! My main worry is it being due to blood pressure which then turns into pre-eclampsia. I'm considered high risk already as my Mum had it with my sister, she was 2 year older than I am when she had her. My blood pressure was really good a couple of weeks ago but can't help worrying that its gone up. A lady in my yoga class has also had pre-eclampsia diagnosed at 34 weeks & didn't have a history of high blood pressure in her pregnancy but she had had swollen ankles. Really don't want to also end up like that.


----------



## Steph32

Laura- Yeah was going to say to have them check your blood pressure next time you go in, or if it gets worse try to get in sooner. When is your next appt? My mom had it with me, but she was fine and didn't need to be induced early. It is very common, but they just want to monitor your BP so that it doesn't get too high. Pre-eclampsia they will monitor but if it turns into eclampsia (usually much later, when you're full term) you would need urgent delivery.


----------



## Steph32

Laura- By they way, how do you like your yoga class? Is it helping with your back pains?


----------



## lauraemily17

My next midwife app isnt for another couple of weeks so think I'll try to get into the Dr's just to check my blood pressure. 

I really enjoyed my yoga class but it's finished now for the weekly sessions. It was only a 10 week course over a school term. I have however joined a 2 day weekend one on next term as a fresher. I really recommend it, I was never really nervous about labour but I feel really well prepared now & some of the things we learnt I use now for my back & it does help. We had a joint one with DH as well so he knows some if the moves. & breathing techniques. We've got a shiatsu course coming up as well to learn pressure points. 

Have you joined anything Steph? Are you having any antinatel classes?


----------



## mzswizz

Laura-happy 3rd tri!

Emma-i was awaiting to know but cant wait to your 4d scan :thumbup:

AFM, im 9dpo today and my temp is still low. Im just awaiting for test day so i can test and see what happens. I just noticed that lately i feel hot and im very irritable. Hopefully, my temp rises tomorrow and hopefully this means a bfp this cycle.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi Ladies! What a day- had carpenters over here blsoing insulation into our roof and walls, fitting our doors properly, etc. Glad to have it done finally- they will be back tomorrow then should get finished up. I was a bit irritated though when they said they had to test our bedroom walls for insulation and I found them in here playing with one of my bra's- For Shame! Shame on them, right?!:growlmad: And just a little bit embarassing. It was red lacy which kind of makes it worse? :shrug: O well. Jerks. 
Anyway, on the plus side I have been eating okay and not getting sick - recently :) I managed to have a junk food "weekedn" because we have been super busy. Pizza last night (which, incidentally, I had for breakfast - shame on me now :dohh:) and I actually had a few bites of a CHOCOLATE ice cream shake. Mmmmmmmmm...:cloud9:


----------



## Steph32

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: That is TOO funny!!!!!!!! He's either a crossdresser or a pervert :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

I just got back from finding this secret Philly Cheesesteak place in my neighborhood that I had no idea existed... HEAVENLY... O..M...G... I can't believe I've missed out on this all these years. DH is going to have to stop me from going back every day... but I don't think he'll be able to stay away either. Both a blessing and a curse that we found this place! :dohh:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph- just the words "secret Philly Cheesesteak" makes me hungry lol! I am still expecting ms to come roaring back but I sure do enjoy food w/o all the nonsense ms brings with it! :) And when I get hungry it's like I have to eat NOW or get sick. So I try to eat regularly and not worry too much about it. I am done with the junk for a while though, there's only so much I can handle then enough's enough :haha: And we have so many leftovers that dh asked me not to bother cooking tonight so YAY! A night off. Plus I don't have school today, so I am kind of...wandering around trying to convince myself I should "get ahead" on something. But it's sunny so I think I'll just go outside and relax :)

Btw I think baby is growing, dh says I def have a "bump" now and I am having trouble finding pants that'll button. :thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

just an update...im having super light pink spotting and mild cramps. hoping its IB.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice- got my fx'd for you! :thumbup:


----------



## Steph32

Patrice- Hoping!! What dpo are you now?

Coy- Are we gonna get a bump pic soon! And I know what you mean about the food. My life revolves around food, once I get something in my mind I just keep fantasizing about it!


----------



## mzswizz

Coy and Steph-Thanks and im 10dpo today. 

How are you ladies doing?

Well im 10dpo and today and the spotting hasnt increased at all and my temp rose :happydance: When i took my temp, i checked the thermometer to see if the pink was now darker but there was nothing but white cm on it. And all the hours before taking my temp..i wiped and it was nothing but white cm. I still have on the pad from last night and there is not one spot on the pad at all. The pink had came back AFTER i took my temp and im assuming its because the thermometer rubbed against my cervix or irritated something in there. Im feeling pretty optimistic about this. Hoping it really is IB. I will be testing on Friday so cant wait. And I will be observing to see if it turns into an early AF which im praying it doesnt. Also i am getting on and off mild cramping so hopign this is a good sign. Please God let it be a bfp [-o&lt;


----------



## mzswizz

update: spotting left after 2nd wipe when i went to the bathroom after taking my temp and no AF!!!! :happydance:


----------



## mzswizz

dh and i dtd and i had spotting afterwards but its almost done so im leaning more towards a bfp.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice- your chart is looking awesome! I love that new temp that you got this morning! :thumbup: I am not positive but I don't thiknk you get temp spikes with AF- in fact I think it just drops below cover line and stays there, right? Btw you are scaring me with the dtd! :wacko: lol- be careful, no ruff stuff :haha: My dh says "maybe we just shouldn't do _*anything*_ until the second trimester" lol... I can't wait to check your chart tomorrow :happydance:

AFM- crazy day. The carpenters came back. They are all finished today and much earlier - phew! Knot-heads just HAD to force their way into my daughters room, which I stated was at their own risk :shrug: My girls...They have a huge closet, a full length _almost the length of the wall) chest of drawers and I swear every article of clothing they have is strewn about the room with empty hanging drawers everywhere. It doesn't matter what I have done in the past I can't seem to prevent this :shrug: They like to change clothes and dress each other up alot. I mean every day several times :wacko: SooOOooo I have decided to not use the chest of drawers- only the closet. Then I am going to install a high lock on the doors so that they can't get in without permission :growlmad: That should help. :)

Bump pic soon, I will try to get one posted! My next appointment is next Wednesday the 11th. We are all going to this one, so got my fx'd for great news!


----------



## mzswizz

coy-yes my temp would've stayed below coverline if it was AF. im pretty sure its not af and was IB. especially the spotting after sex..which btw went away minutes after so im pretty sure im pregnant. just got to wait and test to confirm :thumbup: and dh wanted to dtd to see if it was really af or not and now seeing that i proved that its not af, he is backing off on dtd. so no dtd for now until we know whats going on. im getting super excited now.


----------



## Grey Eyes

I am getting excited too! Eeek! I was 10 dpo when I got a bfp on frer- test soon it's driving me crazy lol! :wacko: I have got to hand it to you Patrice- you can hold out on testing so much longer than I can :) And, undoubtedly, you save a lot more money than I do :haha: I sure hope this is bfp for you and your dh! :thumbup: I will be checking your chart in the morning :friends:

AFM- doc called back and told me to start skipping days on the progesterone until it's gone, so I won't be using it this evening.


----------



## mzswizz

Lol thanks Coy. You know what im going to use the ic tomorrow morning and see what haplens. I dont think i can hold out anymore :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

ladies, have a question..ok the spotting is back is that normal?


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice- the spotting (if you are prego) can be from IB still or you may have irrritated your cervix some with dtd etc...try not to worry. Nothing and everything is normal witht his stuff all at the same time :hugs: Your temp looked great this morning. If it's AF I would be surprised witht hat temp reading.


----------



## Steph32

Patrice- I'm not very good with temping and reading the charts, but I have a question... so let's say you get the dip below the coverline and if you weren't pregnant (if it wasn't IB), would it always stay down or does it sometimes go back up again and all over the place? I'll be interested to see if tomorrow it continues to stay up. So let's see, you'll be 11 dpo, good day to start testing with an IC!

AFM I had some scary moments today with cramping and contractions. It started with bad diarrhea (tmi!) like nothing I've experienced, kind of came on suddenly, along with the cramping and stuff... then it turned into BH contractions but they were more painful and crampy than usual. They were coming and going, and seems as though they've stopped but we'll see. The doctor said to go into L&D if I'm worried and they still continue, but I can wait until tomorrow to go into their office too. Since they kind of slowed down, almost stopped, I will wait and see. I did drink a lot of water, so maybe that helped. I could have eaten something funky that caused the diarrhea (maybe that cheesesteak sandwich!!!) so hoping it's just that and it passes.


----------



## SpudsMama

I hope those nasty BH's have calmed down now Steph, and you've had some peace of mind :hugs:

Patrice, I'd just wait and see what tomorrow's temp does. If it stays high, you're in with a great chance I should think. Not DTD is probably a good idea though, anything that will irritate the cervix will just cause more spotting... xx


----------



## lauraemily17

Steph - that sounds scary, I hope you're feeling much better now though & it was just dodgy food. I woke up to pains today as well but sound a lot less than yours, mine appears to have been wind again & possibly sleeping on my hip funny / beanie squishing my kidney?! 

Patrice - looking at today's temp I'm not too sure about the bfp. I really hope I'm wrong though. Are you going to hold off until tomorrow for testing?


----------



## mzswizz

still spotting and temp dropped :cry:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies-

Patrice- where are you? I checked your chart and saw a small dip but temps come and go--how's the spotting? Did it stop or still going on?

Steph- BH can be a bugger for your stress levels! Just keep watch on them...and yeah, I'd say it might have been something that you ate. Our bodies arent our own anymore, huh? lol....Be safe, if you are worried go in for a check up- it beats stressing :thumbup:

Laura- sounds like beanie has a sleeping preference! :haha: I remember w/mine I had to lay a certain way or it'd be fit time in there!

Emma- how are you feeling today?

AFM- rest helped me feel better.After a week and a half chuck full of court appointments, Police Department meetings, doctors appointments- CITATIONS- and stupid stupid neighbors dh and I both had migrains last night. But after rest we are feeling some better. And yes- the citation! Stupid neighbors...they video tape us every time we leave the house, etc, and we have apolice scanner and heard them telling pd that my husband was suspicious acting, bla bla - he was going to visit his diabetes doctor - and the cops pulled him over for _*nothing*_! Then here it gets scary. He got pulled over right at our house (of all places) so I went outsie to see. The cop unsnapped his gun holster and put his hand on the gun like he was going to pull it out then started shouting at my husband tor emain int he car. WTH? Then he demanded to know where the weapons were. What weapons, right?! My dh stated he didn't have any weapons. The officer wanted to search my dh and the car too but dh refused. At that point the officer wrote this ticket full of bogus citations with hundreds of dollars worth of fines and left. Sooooo we had to contact all these different departments and thr Chief of Police too...Dh had a meeting with Chief, local County Prosecutor and the Mayor...they removed all of the bogus citations and stated the officer may have committed a terminating offense (oopsie). Come to find out the officer is old friends with (yep- you guessed it) our neighbors. Ahh, fun. Huh? :rofl: So anyway, one more meeting today with chief and dh has another one next week, so we'll see what we can get done. I wanna move :cry: lol.

Thanks for letting me rant (again) lol!


----------



## Grey Eyes

mzswizz said:


> still spotting and temp dropped :cry:

Aha, there you are- we must have posted simultaneously :)

Don't worry Patrice, I checked your chart, temps can be fluky sometimes. But if this is AF then I think you are establishing a good pattern...and that's a huge help, to have a predictable set pattern for your cycle. You're not out yet!:hugs:


----------



## SpudsMama

mzswizz said:


> still spotting and temp dropped :cry:

:hugs: You're not out until it's a real flow! xx


----------



## lauraemily17

I've got 7 weeks left at work & don't know how I'm going to cope. I'm sat in the toilets right now crying :cry: :cry: my team are quite new & need a lot of support throughout the day so I'm constantly getting disturbed to answer questions or discuss cases but I am now getting really really behind on my own work & getting chased. I can't do the extra hours I used to to catch up when my staff have gone home cos I'm knackered, getting disturbed is also meaning work takes longer as I'm not as quick at picking things back up again, it never used to really bother me having thoughts disturbed but I feel like I have brain fog now & have to keep rereading things. Then add the hormones & i'm a complete mess :-(


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura- I know exactly how you feel! When I was pregnant with my last dd I found it difficult to concentrate on work as much. I mean, when I was there I worked hard and worked well, but as soon as it was time to quit and go home that was it- I stopped bringing work home and stopped answering calls at home, etc. But you have to just stay at a healthy pace for you. What I would suggest is delegate some work to one of the newbies...assign one of them as sort of a personal assistant and you'll knock work out faster. As a new team I am sure that there is someone ready to impress you and work a little extra. Take advantage of it (in a nice way :) ) I would think as long as your team is efficient then you should be okay.


----------



## mzswizz

could i still be in with a chance? temp didnt drop below coverline but bleeding is now red but still not a flow just a few spots on the pad. dh was deep and i did tell him it hurt to dtd so we stopped. we havent dtd since. could i be have red bleeding due to dtd?


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice- sometimes rough or super deep dtd may cause irritation to the cervix, and if the cervix is engorged with blood, etc (as in pregnancy) then it can cause some bleeding. If it hurts or is uncomfortable then you are right to stop or switch. But this may be AF too...Try not to worry too much. Time will tell. What is your temperature right now?


----------



## mzswizz

Well when i took my temp this morning, it was around 97.82 but i dont know what it could be at this moment because im at work. and right now im just going to let it work itself out because its still not a normal flow yet so if it lasts for the normal 7 days then i will know. so now its just a waiting game. Its still light as in can wear a pantyliner light.


----------



## Steph32

I'm feeling better today. Contractions stopped, I drank a lot of water last night and also took some of this herb that my naturopathic dr gave me, it's called "Cramp bark" and it is used to stop contractions and preterm labor. Also good for stomach upset and spasmodic type pains. It's supposed to be really mild and safe to use during the 3rd tri. So I'm glad it helped. Good to know I have something if it happens again. I really think I ate something bad which triggered the dehydration and contractions.

Patrice- I don't know what to say. Isn't it still good that your temp, although it dropped, it's still above the coverline? The blood could be from irritation from dtd, so I'd say stop and see if it continues.


----------



## Steph32

Coy- That is CRAZY what happened with the cop and your dh. I'm kind of fearing for your safety now! I hope that the cops (even though that one is friends with them) are able to arrest them or do something, seems like it has gone too far in my opinion! They seem to be dangerous, you don't know how far they are capable of taking things.


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-i think if it was to drop below coverline that means AF. So im thinking its good that its not below coverline. and i already stopped with dtd. i actually didnt want to dtd that day but dh wanted too. but after that i said no more


----------



## Grey Eyes

Aaargh! Jealousy and hate go hand in hand, right? I am a very jealous wife :blush: My dh went into the bank and the newly divorced teller bats her lashes at him and tapping his chest she says "are _you_, um, *still married*?" Blink, blink, blink with her eyelashes. So my dh tells her "Yes! Happily! With a third baby on the way now! " and he smiles really big and made me happy because she got mad. So I was angry and happy all at the same time. I am better now :wacko: lol.

Steph- yes, the former chief told us to get a retraining order, so we will have to do that now. 
Patrice- I like your face-it-head-on attitude! You are one tough chic! :thumbup:


----------



## Steph32

Yes, you go DH!!!! :haha: Rubbed THAT in her face, huh? That would annoy me so much... young girls flirt with my DH (he does look young, he's 36 but girls think he's like early 20's)... so her gets all these college age girls giggling and flirting with him, but he doesn't have any of it!


----------



## mzswizz

coy-your dh is like mines. gotta love our dhs :thumbup:

afm, im going to wait until the bleeding stops before testing. i can tough it out.


----------



## mzswizz

i just randomly took my temp and it is 98.93. Is that good?


----------



## Steph32

I thought it was the first morning bbt that counts? Isn't that how you temp?


----------



## mzswizz

yes but thats how i do it but i just did it to see if it would be low. i dont know if i should temp tomorrow seeing that the bleeding is still there. do you think i should?


----------



## Steph32

I think you should just to see and have a record of it. Has the bleeding picked up or still spotting?


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice- it's a good temp. Once I got my bfp I would randomly temp for a while during the day and my temps were often normal, e.g., 98.2,98.4 etc. But they commonly would jump to 99.5 and so on...I guess the hormones cause that :shrug: I know it's tough for you, especially with this bleeding. It may be AF just creeping in  I hope not, but remember- AF is a sign of a healthy fertile body! :thumbup:

AFM- thanks ladies for the positive comments about my dh! He is pretty awesome...I remember one time when we had first married I saw him step outside in our driveway and talk to some woman for, like, an hour..I stayed in for the whole hour and got soooo steaming mad! When he walked in I blasted him hell, left and sideways!:devil: When I had finished he told me the woman was married, had been badly beaten by her husband and as asking how she could get out of it, e.g., his security law enforcement experience. :blush: Yeah, I felt pretty bad, sort of... But he always checked with me first after that :smug: lol


----------



## mzswizz

steph-it hasnt increased just yet. and i will temp tomorrow.

coy-yes when my dh talks to women i use to get super mad but then they end up being like friends that he had in elementary school etc :blush: but he knows to make sure that he introduce me before anything :rofl:

AFM, im going to temp tomorrow. im thinking most likely its AF just creeping in on me slowly. But im still hopefully. It hasnt turned into a light flow which is making me happy. So right now im just going to give up watching it and just let it be. If its AF then ok and if not then ok. Either way im going to get answers soon.


----------



## Grey Eyes

I am totally exhausted right now. I made orange chicken and green salad for dinner...I took three bites of chicken and was _*stuffed*_. Ugh. :haha: O well...now I am so tired and I still have to put the girls to bed. Funny, I can start getting them ready and it takes an hour and a half! All they have to do is 1) pajamas. 2) brush your teeth. 3) get a drink of water. 4) kiss your father. 5) Get in bed. And it takes about 20 minutes for each step somehow :shrug: lol...my kids :rofl:

Anyway, once I get them to bed I gotta go put that progesterone and go to bed myself :sleep:


----------



## Steph32

I know what you mean about the steps to get ready for bed... it's such a process... Nicholas pretty much has that same bedtime routine (with the addition of reading books) and it takes soooo long to get him through all of it! And then just getting him to settle down... ugh...


----------



## mzswizz

well ladies looks like im finally done. looks like possible start of af


----------



## Steph32

So I'm hearing about so many women who are in labor right now... (if it's their time of course)... and I think it's because of the full moon. I truly believe it does have an effect on that sort of thing! I keep thinking that those contractions I had were from the force of the full moon coming. If I'm looking at the full moon for my due date month, it may happen around June 4th. I have thought for a while that this one will be early, somehow "38 weeks" is sticking in my head, so I don't know, but it's interesting to think about. With Nicholas I went into labor on a waxing moon, but I also think it was jumpstarted by my salsa dancing!


----------



## Steph32

Oh Patrice, I'm sorry. Are you sure? Heavy flow?


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph- yeah, I read books once in a while but hey have to really hustle and get in bed early for that to happen :haha: As far as the moon thing- emphatically *yes*. I gave birth to my first 3 weeks early because of a full mon. My midwife said all of her close-to-term mothers gave birth that same day some really early. I remember the sound of that hospital wing ! :haha: All of us poor women howling in labor pain lol! It was echoing up and down the halls and my midwife would rush in, stick two fingers in to check dialation then rush back out snapping on a new pair of gloves lol. Poor lady :)
Patrice- that sucks, I hope you are okay :( It will come. I think your body is setting a nice routine now, hopefully no more long bleeds. But maybe talk to your doc about it? I know with your close temping, dating, and dtd so faithfully :blush: you'll bet your bfp soon. Maybe talk to your doc again- I know I have asked before but am wondering if dh soldiers are all swimming the same direction? :shrug: I know my dh was really worried about it especially with the meds he has to take for diabetes, etc. And I have heard that dtd too often can deplete sperm otility or at least they get tired easily :shrug: Maybe tell dh a firm "NOT NOW" every other day lol. Try not to worry. You are so strong, but I know from experience it gets really tiresome having to be strong all the time :hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

not heavy flow but increased. tbh i dont know if i have the energy to keep ttc :nope:


----------



## Steph32

:( I'm sorry. Don't think of it like trying anymore. Let nature take it's course, but still be proactive and see the dr one more time to get any more tests done-- like what we were talking about with your progesterone level at 7-10 dpo. Have you considered seeing a reproductive endrocinologist? I know it would probably be more expensive and possibly not covered by your insurance, but you could always just go for a consult and see what they would say, and what they would test for. They can test for an array of things that a regular OB/Gyn doesn't think to test for. Because of expenses, you can always just hear what they have to say and pic and choose the tests you want to do. I just really feel that they would be the ones who would know what to do with your situation from here. Yes, you are young and you have time (which is what many dr's would say) but you've been going on this for a couple of years now... no matter what your age or state of fertility, things should be looked at more thoroughly at this point.

Try not to be discouraged... I know it's hard when you're doing all the right things but it also could just be a little thing that's being overlooked and if you're current dr can't figure it out it might be good to get another opinion. :hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

thats something i will look into. thanks steph


----------



## Grey Eyes

Good morning ladies-

Patrice, I think Steph gave some great advice :thumbup: Something is definately going on to prevent bfp...either you or dh :shrug: it's always hard to tell. I know women tend to think it's always them but often it is the man that needs some aid in some form or other. Is dh willing to test? No doubt you will get your bfp one of these days and I think sooner than later but it's always a waiting game. :hugs:


----------



## Steph32

If you see a fertility doctor, she will probably want to test your DH for a few things too... there is also a mycoplasma test that is typically done on both partners and if either of you are infected (you could be symptomless) you are both treated with antibiotics. I know that is one of the common tests they do on both partners.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph...mycoplasma- I have never heard of this! With all the research I have done in fertility I am stilllearning. Is this mycoplasma fairly common?

Patrice- I was checking your chart and your temps are still way above cover line :shrug: I am wondering if you are super fertile but having implantation troubles? Maybe that can attest for the positive charting.


----------



## SpudsMama

Grey Eyes said:


> I am wondering if you are super fertile but having implantation troubles?

That'd mean a progesterone issue, _if_ that's the case with you Patrice. Myself and Laura both had signs of low progesterone, but as soon as we started on the prog cream we conceived. You can buy that online, or maybe your doc would prescribe it? Something to think about anyway :shrug: xx


----------



## SpudsMama

Patrice, what's happening with the bleeding now? Is it still spotting? I've just looked at your chart and surely if it was AF your temp would've dropped even more? Any increase, no matter how small, is better than a drop in my book... xx


----------



## mzswizz

Bleeding still here. Its more of an on and off thing. Its increased a little when i took my temp this morning but the thermometer wasnt bloody. I am going to order progesterone cream as soon as i get home. Im thinking its a progesterone issue with me. Sorry i havent been on. We are helping the MIL. The bleeding still didnt fill a pad yet.


----------



## Steph32

If you get the cream, would you start taking it immediately, with this cycle? Or would you just wait until the next cycle? If it's NOT AF and the egg is trying to implant, maybe it's good to start now. But if it's AF I wouldn't want to mess up your cycle right now.

Is there a Whole Foods near you? Or a health food/supplement store? If you want it immediately that's the place to get it, rather than waiting for it online. I got mine at Whole Foods, Emma can probably tell you the brand... it's the one I sent to her, I forget the name.


----------



## lauraemily17

I'm thinking exactly the same thing as Emma Patrice. For me everything on your chart points to progesterone issues and look at the difference it made to Emma & I. First month using the cream, bang preggers!! Unfortunately I lost the first and second but the next 2 times I got pregnant was first month trying!! Something else I was thinking might help is adding extra B vitamins to your diet, I take a B complex, it naturally helps increase progesterone. Also perhaps trying baby aspirin. I took it r due to the msicarriages but it's supposeed to improve bloodflow to the womb which must help with implantation as much as it helps the baby stick after implantation. I also think it's a good idea to stick to DTD every other day to improve sperm quality. Please don't lose heart over TTC, I rememeber how I felt at 8 months, but they are some easy things you can try over the next few months along with keeping to temp, hopefully whilch will result in a BFP and if it doesn't you can go to a fertility specialist armed with lots of info. :hugs:

I'm feeling a little better today although mighty pissed off that I had to go into work this morning. Was in such a state yesterday had to go home and planned to finish off my work for the day later after a rest but my stupid ladptop couldn't connect to our network. I did end up getting quite a bit done though in just an hour and a half with noone to disturb me! Can properly enjoy the long weekend now. Starting with our scan tomorrow. It's been bought forward as well to 10.30. So excited!! :D


----------



## SpudsMama

The progesterone cream that Steph sent to me was Kokoro I think? Does that ring a bell? I got my :bfp: on the first month using that stuff from 3dpo (when I got my crosshairs, so I didn't accidentally mess up my cycle). Before that I'd been trying for 15 months :wacko: Like Laura, I also upped my B vitamin intake, although not with supplements. I just ate a lot of foods that were rich in B vitamins. 

Sucks that you had to work Laura, but I bet you feel a whole lot better for getting it all done and dusted. Can't wait for your 4D scan tomorrow! I've been meaning to ask how many weeks you were when your avatar pic was taken? I'm trying to work out what I'll see at my scan when she switches to the 4D freeview. I've googled "22 weeks 4D scan" but they all look completely different. Some still look a little alien like, and some like proper little babies :cloud9:


----------



## lauraemily17

He was 19 weeks on my Avatar pic. I think the quality depends on the Sonographer, how co-operative the baby is and how close up it is.

I've seen some where you can see more of the baby than mine but I think that looses some of the detail, I'd prefer a close up of the face. Also Beanie had settled down when the 4D was taken at the end, barely moved at all, hence the hands in front of the face. Prior to that my Dr said he was mving like he was breakdancing!!! Sonographer wise I think you'll have a good one with Babybond, they're really experieinces and paid a whole lot more for these scans being that they are private so will make a lot more effort. 

Thats also a good idea on food rich with vitamin B. You've reminded me of another thing I did on food and that was to try to decrease acid reach food and increase alkaline rich food. Promotes a healthier womb environment for the sperm and for the eggy to implant. Grapefruit juice is the best to drink, does wonders for cm as well. Tastes manky though to start with but you get used to it. Although when I was in Vegas I thought yours in America was a lot nicer than ours, not so bitter.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Emma- I think you are right it's best to wait til you get your crosshairs...I am no expert though! With my progesterone it has been vaginal suppositories wacko:) and cost $107.. for a thirty day supply.

Patrice- I hope you are able to get some of the cream, I would have sooo preferred that but once I got prego doc said suppositories for me :shrug: How's your MIL doing now?


----------



## Steph32

Emma, do you still have the supps I also gave you? Maybe you could send those to Patrice, if she wants to try them that is...?


----------



## mzswizz

Update for me...af finally decided to show so i will buy the cream and use it once i ovulate and see what happens. Im going to start temping once the bleeding stops. I marked today as cd1. So onto the new cycle. Hopefully the cream helps. Oh and i LOVE grapefruit juice. Okay when i get the cream, how do i use it? And MIL is doing fine now.


----------



## lauraemily17

Twice a day. Ideally no more than 13 hours apart. You can put it any where, I prefered the thighs. I started with a pea sized amount each time but increased it after each mc. Used about 2 & a half/3 pea sized amounts for this peegnancy. As you've also had mc before you may want to go somewhere in between to start perhaps.


----------



## Steph32

Yeah, there's different ways of using it, some people do once daily as a larger amount, or twice daily with a smaller amount. I think it also depends on the type/brand of cream. Just follow the directions that it should come with. With mine I did about a 1/2 teaspoon once daily at the same time every night.

I was just going to say I love grapefruit juice too! It gets a bad rap, but sometimes I like the bitter taste and a lot of juices are too sugary tasting. It's healthy too, and better for my blood sugar.


----------



## mzswizz

thanks ladies. i have been looking online and could only find the kokoro progesterone cream online only. Think i will have to get it online.


----------



## mzswizz

as a matter of fact..im going to print out the chart and schedule a doc appt and then have her prescribe me progesterone cream. :thumbup:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice- great idea! I think it will be beneficial to have your doc check your chart. Plus she'll be able to give you full instrcution on how to use the cream :thumbup: And yes, I love grapefruit juice too! I have been craving citrus lately- I bought limeade only to read it's a no-no for heartburn. :shrug: So now I am ont he fence. To drink or not to drink :(

And dh is going as mental as I am now. He says I should totally avoid lipton tea (which I love but haven't had since bfp) and avoid chocolate because of the caffeine. Noooooo!! lol :haha: O well, I have come this far, I GUESS I can do without it. But I told him once baby is born I am going to want a quad shot latte on ice! With chocolate :haha: He said the baby will be buzzing from my breastmilk :haha:


----------



## lauraemily17

100% boy & he looks just like his daddy!! Amazing experience :D 

Off blue shopping now then to show family the DVD but will put picks up later.


----------



## SLCMommy

Hey everyone!! Sorry I've been MIA. DH & I just rented a gorgeous three bedroom, two bathroom apartment. We were going to buy but decided to just wait for next year in case we decide to move to southern Utah (St. George), Salem, Oregon or just stay here in the valley. Where we are making our forever home is still "up in the air".

AFM, AF still hasn't came :/ I am going to Oklahoma for a weekend in May, and if I come back and still haven't gotten AF, I will be taking my provera like the midwife recommended. If AF doesn't start after the provera, than she said we have to look at different options in order to get everything going. 

DH asked me the other night '"Have you still not gotten your AF?" and I said "No, why?" and he just looked at me without saying anything. I asked him, "Why? So we can start trying?" and he goes "Yeah. I just want you to hurry up and get your AF"... LOL.

I want to be pregnant, but than again I don't miss the speghetti bath LOL!! gross, gross gross!!

I am going to get a tattoo today! I'm pretty excited. I figured I should get inked before I get pregnant again. LOL! It's going to be on my left shoulder blade, and it's going to be a realistic black and white portrait of Jesus on the cross. I didn't intend for it to be a day before Easter...but hey, if the shoe fits!

We have been talking about names already (not sure if I've brought this up before. If I have, ignore it LOL). Were thinking for a boy, being more daring and going with Dexter as a first name. If we have a girl, Lucy. However I like Lucille because it sounds so beautiful and classic, and just calling her "Lucy". But Lucy is darling all on its own. I'd really like Lucille/Lucy Joy since his one of his grandmothers middle names was Joy.

For Easter, I think it's just going to be DH, kids & I. Every family has different dynamics, but DHs family does things much differently than what I am used too. What I am used too, is family getting all together on big religious Christian holidays (Christmas, Easter) whereas, DHs family really does things separate. For Christmas, they have a big family party anywhere from a week before Christmas, to a few days after. Adults draw a name at the Thanksgiving gathering and buy a gift for another adult, and trade the gifts at the family Christmas party. For Easter, families just do there own thing. It's so strange to me....but whatever I guess. Doesn't seem very family oriented but one person can't really change it. However, one of my SIL who has FIVE boys (lol...) and I are going to have a little "spring party" for the kids in her backyard in a few weeks. I'll be doing face painting, reading a book, we will be having relay races, etc. My MIL is going to host a little "pirate treasure hunt", etc...

So, honestly, big holidays are just kind of lonely here. I am kind of estranged from my family from back north but I might be willing to go there for Christmas this year just because I would like big family gatherings. LOL. 

I mentioned to DH that I need to buy a ham and all the fixings for Easter dinner. He looked at me like I was crazy!! He's never had an Easter dinner before..... what?! 

We come from two different worlds apparently. LOL. His family is MUCH more "lax" on traditions where my family does all the holiday traditions. I'm not big on the Christmas tree because of it's pagan roots (same thing with dying Easter eggs (and we didn't do that this year)...won't go into detail but it's pretty bad) but I did have a tree last year and my DH was so excited because it had been first time he's had a Christmas tree since he was like, four. LOL

His mother is (now) somewhat Jewish but still believes in Christ (think of early Christian before the Catholic Church was set up) so she does the manora (spelling?) and sets out a little manger in her living room. The only thing that annoys me is she PUSHES her faith on others (she used to be a fundamentalist Mormon....yes, like "Big Love") but now she feels like she has "seen the light" and claims that the Catholic church is evil and so is all the protestant faiths because they branches from it. (She's not even Mormon anymore either). She's got some pretty cool facts and all since she's researched so much....but STILL. I'm Lutheran which is somewhat close to being Catholic and she tries to say Catholics are the anti-Christ, etc. I love her to death but she seriously gives me a lecture every.single.time.we.get.together. and it's so bad I try to avoid her now :( Sorry, thanks for letting me vent!!

ANYWAYS.....

I am enjoying my cup o'coffee this morning. I really am glad I found you ladies. Really, I am. You all are just so amazing and I truly do love each and every one of you! (Can you tell I'm really adult-conversation deprived?) LOL!!!


----------



## SpudsMama

I was just about to ask how the scan went Laura, can't wait for pics and enjoy blue shopping! It's funny you mention the DVD, I wasn't going to bother with one, but I think I will now. Just so I can show the 4D bit to family, and I'll even post it on here... if I can work out how :blush:

Great to hear from you Ashley and LOL at the spaghetti bath... I remember it well :haha: Your new apartment looks awesome, I saw the pics on FB :thumbup: Lucky you, having a pool ready and waiting for summer! You can tell your DH that I've never had an Easter dinner either. I don't think it's that big a thing in the UK, not compared to the US anyway :shrug: We have time off from school/work and we give chocolate eggs to the kids, but that's about it. It's not on the same scale as Christmas anyway. Although, saying that, my family are getting together for a sit down meal on Easter Monday and who knows, it might become a tradition for us... xx


----------



## lauraemily17

Just managed to get this 1 on, only got 1 in colour but loads if black & white, I'll put the best ones on later. 

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/35263f5e.jpg

We're going to try & get the DVD on as well but im leaving that to DH!! If we manage it I'll let you know how Emma. 

:wave: hi Ashley. Boo on no AF but yeah on the new apartment & pool!! You'll have to put a pic on of the tatoo, I love them, especially when they have a proper personal reason. I have 2 myself but only little ones.


----------



## SpudsMama

Gorgeous boy! 

Did you have the gender scan with BabyBond btw, when you first found out the sex? I'm just wondering if they'll put the 4D freeview on the DVD, or if they leave it off and just show the 2D stuff :shrug: xx


----------



## mzswizz

lovely scan pic Laura.

Ashley-Hopefully af shows for you soon.

AFM, im going to wait until I get my next paycheck which is the 20th to schedule the doc appt. By the time i should be around ov time. And im going to tell the doc to prescribe me progesterone cream. But thats if she doesnt do it on her own. Also, im just waiting for af to turn into my normal af but it looks like its slowly getting there. Well actually its still light. Mostly comes when i wipe. So still waiting for it to be a proper flow. Its most likely a little heavier than spotting but i can still wear just a panty liner so i dont know whats going on.


----------



## lauraemily17

Cant remember the name of the package Emma but it was the one you first planned to have, cost £140. They did they did all the 4D stuff first which is on the DVD then did the measurements & checked the gender afterwards so I'm sure they could put the 4D on the DVD as they just hit a button & changes to 4D so on ours you see her finding a good view via 2D then bam you're looking face on in 4D, it's pretty amazing, especially with the facial expressions!! 

Patrice - perhaps it's worth continuing to temp while AF is being weird?


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura- gorgeous little face! :thumbup! I bet you are so proud! :hugs:

Ashley- I know what you mean about big holidays, but after I got married I really learned to love our little 4 member feasts! I try to cook small, justa ham and maybe a fruit salad and fresh rolls this year...with turkey I always end up with a ton left over that nobody wants :shrug: Maybe when the kids get bigger :rofl: We do color eggs, just because I did when I was little and had no clue at the time it was pagan lol...It's fun for the kids :) Your tat sounds awesome :thumbup: 

AFM- totally off the subject and probably tmi (sorry ladies) but did any of you experience thick yellow cm in pregnancy? According to my home chart I am on my 3rd day of the 13th week and just this morning noticed somewhat copious amounts of thickish bright yellow cm. Scared the h%** out of me at first because it has been clear up to this point but it's not brown at all...:shrug: Any ideas?


----------



## Grey Eyes

mzswizz said:


> lovely scan pic Laura.
> 
> Ashley-Hopefully af shows for you soon.
> 
> AFM, im going to wait until I get my next paycheck which is the 20th to schedule the doc appt. By the time i should be around ov time. And im going to tell the doc to prescribe me progesterone cream. But thats if she doesnt do it on her own. Also, im just waiting for af to turn into my normal af but it looks like its slowly getting there. Well actually its still light. Mostly comes when i wipe. So still waiting for it to be a proper flow. Its most likely a little heavier than spotting but i can still wear just a panty liner so i dont know whats going on.

Patrice- I think you have agreat plan set! :thumbup: I know another lady in another thread - they have been trying for quite sometime and have been diagnosed with "unexplained infertility" because both she and dh are fine- perfect, but yet no bfp after tcc. She is just starting a new path with IUI...guess I am telling you this because I want you to be encouraged and don't think there is anything wrong with you or your dh. It can be really difficult when stuff goes unexplained  and I want you to know it is very common and for some reason other steps are sometimes required :shrug: I do know you will get your bfp! I am confident of that :) You've been prego before so you know it's possible :thumbup:. The thread is at

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-conceive-over-35/354690-welcome-trying-conceive-over-35-a-79.html

if you want to check it out.


----------



## lauraemily17

I've had the yellow cm, really bright yellow as well!! It's completely normal. Not entirely sure what causes it to go that colour, ive read it can be the pre natal vitamins but I would have thought that would mean its always yellow which mine isn't, just happens for the odd week here & there. 

I am really proud Coy. I'm so desperate to meet him now & become a Mummy for the first time. 

Would also really like you ladies opinions on names. We're still planning to wait until he's born before making a final decision but now we have an idea what he looks like I was wondering what you ladies thought suited him best. We're pretty sure now it's going to be either Reece John or Xander Reece john. What would you choose?


----------



## Steph32

Laura- Yay, still a boy!! Congrats and go team blue!!! ;) The pic is gorgeous. Can't wait to see my little boy on Thursday! Hope you're having fun shopping!

Ashley- Good to hear from you, glad you're doing well (minus the whole lack of AF thing). Probably a good idea now to start the Provera. But don't get pregnant on te first cycle, give your body time to naturally be doing its' thing. Anyway Happy Easter, and can't wait
to see pics of your tattoo! Ps-- it's your turn on draw something... lol


----------



## Steph32

Btw Laura, I like Reece John :)


----------



## Steph32

Coy- I did have more yellowish cm in the beginning of the pregnancy, now it's more clear. But up through the 2nd tri I had it... Wasn't BRIGHT yellow, just regular yellow. I was worried too. I'd say if it's realt bright though, have a trip to the dr to make sure you don't have any kind of infection... I'm sure you don't cause you'd be having other symptoms, but just in case :thumbup:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura- Reece John is a very strong and unique name! I love it! :) Btw thanks for the cm advice...:thumbup:

Steph, thanks for the cma dvice- I don't have any toher symptoms of any kind :shrug: I had thought about that too. 

AFM- I am on my third load of launry today...trying to get stuf done so I don't have to do much tomorrow lol! I am all set...I always put the girls easter baskets together msyelf. I have a small stuffed animal each, two chocolate covered marshmallow bunnies blush: ...dh says not too much candy and I agree but those were standards when I was little!) A few coloring books, story books :shrug: I think as long as it's covered in cellophane with tons of fake grass to throw all over th ehouse they'll be happy :rofl:
Whatcha'all having for easter dinner? I am with Ashley- I am baking a honey glaze ham. I think I'll kee it really small and simple. Just a fruit salad with it and some warm dinner rolls. Then apie...hmm. co**** cream? :shrug:


----------



## lauraemily17

Looking forward to seeing your little boy too Steph. Is Nicholas going with you? Forgot to say, he's properly caught up on size. Estimated weight was 2lb 10oz putting him 2 days ahead & on overall lengths ge was put almost 1 & a half weeks ahead!! Mainly due to his legs I think as they measured 29 weeks, think he's going to be tall! 

Emma - think I recall you asking for what abbreviations meant on your scan, did you find out? If not remind me which ones you want & hopefully I should be able to find out as I have the abbreviation & name on my notes. 

Coy - we'll be having dinner at my mums, a gammon joint, roast chicken with cauliflower cheese & other veg. Then rice pudding for pud. My Mum makes the best rice pudding!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura-

Aha! I actually had to look up what a "gammon joint" was! :haha: Basically a ham cured like bacon. Mmmm- can I come :rofl: Sounds awesome. In fact I went and made bacon and biscuits for breakfast today, I haven't had bacon in months and months. 

Small update. Another police officer came and visited our house yesterday. He was concerned as the chief is out of town and asked them to keep an eye on our situation (that was nice). Should have seen our neighbor lady- she was cranking her head out the screen door and almost fell off her porch trying to hear our conversation :rofl: As soon as the officer turned to looked at her she slammed back into the house. Crazy folks. 

I am looking forward to Easter this year- Thanksgiving was such a dud as I had just mc'd and we were so sad. Now we have something else to celebrate :) I am getting a bit nervous about my appointment on the 11th- only four more days, eek! I always worry. I was so stunned to hear the baby's hb at my last appt, guess I was steeled for bad news. Phew!


----------



## lauraemily17

Have your neighbors always been like this? Don't know how you haven't lost it with them?! Although that would prob be a bad idea given how crazy they are!! Will you be having a scan at your appointment?


----------



## lauraemily17

Some more Beanie pics :D
 



Attached Files:







07.04.12 27w4d Beanie 2.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 3









07.04.12 27w4d Beanie 4.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 3









07.04.12 27w4d Beanie 5.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 3









07.04.12 27w4d Beanie 8.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 3









07.04.12 27w4d Beanie 11.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## SpudsMama

Laura, I love Reece John, it really suits him :cloud9: I managed to find all of the abbreviations online, but thanks anyway :thumbup: 

We're not having ham for our Easter dinner, my Dad's been out and bought a leg of lamb. All I can think about is poor baby lamb :nope: Maternal instinct kicking in here :blush: I was hoping for beef... I don't tend to feel all maternal over cows :haha: xx


----------



## Grey Eyes

Emma- you're too funny! Maternal over cows :rofl: Maybe you can go all ms on them and they will get a ham? :shrug: Use it to your advantage I say :haha: 

Laura- gorgeous pics! What a pretty little baby!He looks like he's smiling :)

K, on my fourth load of laundry--I seem to have picked today for spring cleaning. I am trying to get psyched to clean my girls room :wacko: lol.


----------



## SLCMommy

I really like Reece John as well :)


----------



## lauraemily17

Thanks Ladies, looks like Reece John is the winner. It has always been top of our list but now I'm not to sure. I think he looks more like a Reece but we've both really fallen in love with Xander & to my surprise my Mun loves it, I thought she'd hate!! 

Had my first possessive Mummy moment yesterday, beanie looks so much like my DH, it's scary! (I'll try & find a good pic to put up of him to compare) DH also looks a lot like his little sister so when she & her friends saw Beanies pics they thought he he looked like her! I was not a happy bunny, my first thought being he's MY baby!! :haha: in reality she is right, just by looking like DH he's going to look like her!! That said I know as he grows up he may start to resemble me more, I turned more into my Mum the older I got. I'm really hoping now though that he has my dark eyes so there's something obvious like me straight away!! 

Emma - go your maternal instinct, that's impressive over lamb!! Gotta say I'm true carnivore it's never bothered me what I'm eating. Feel like a bad person!! 

Coy - that's a whole lot of spring cleaning!! How do you get it all dry? I really struggle to to get just 1 load of washing dry within a day at this time of year. 

How are you both doing Steph & Patrice?

Happy Easter everyone. Just trying to decide if it's too early to start eating an Easter egg!!


----------



## SpudsMama

It's never too early to start chowing down on an Easter egg... I had one of mine last week :blush: I've got another little one coming tomorrow though :happydance:


----------



## lauraemily17

Think this is a good resemblance. 

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/69652000.jpg

Found this as well from Vegas, you Americans really know how to do breakfast!!

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/41f945b9.jpg


----------



## lauraemily17

You've convinced me, now which one to choose, green & blacks milk chocolate or Thorntons white chocolate??!!


----------



## SpudsMama

Thorntons! xx


----------



## Steph32

A horrible dream just woke me up and now I can't go back to sleep. I won't go over it in detail because for one thing, I feel like writing it down makes it more real, and secondly I don't want to scare anyone. Just a very complex, drawn out dream about losing my baby. I've only ever had about 1 or 2 other dreams about this, but this one was very vivid and real. I woke up with a headache and I think it was from crying in the dream. Now I just feel crummy. At least when I woke up, he told me he was okay by kicking me right away. He tends to do that... whenever I start to worry or if I have a thought that I haven't felt him in a while, he gives me a little nudge... like almost instantaneously. It's funny how connected we are, I always think of how connected I am with Nicholas but he didn't do this when he was in my tummy. Nicholas just moved when HE wanted to! Which says a lot about his personality now!

Anyway I hope it was just a dream and that's it... my fears getting to me. I just have no idea where it came from, I had more fears early in the pregnancy with something happening than I do now.


----------



## SpudsMama

Steph, :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I know I always say it, but hormones! They're a nightmare... no pun intended :winkwink: I've always believed that a person's waking thoughts are picked up in our dreams, and being pregnant always brings out anxieties, especially about something happening to our babies. It's great that he gave you a good thump though, just for reassurance :haha: xx


----------



## lauraemily17

Dreams like that are horrible, I get them sometimes, in fact even my DH does!! Even though consciously you may not feel as worried now Subconsciously you prob do hence the dream. 

That's so cute how connected you & your baby are, I think he's going to be a really calm little boy who definately favors his Mummy. I can't say my baby kicks to reassure me but I often know when he's about to kick!!


----------



## mzswizz

Laura-I love Reece John So i say Reece John!! And my oh my does your LO looks like your DH's twin! Now i see what you mean when he said he looks exactly like him. Yes i hope your LO has something of you that stands out. I know your DH is happy that he has a little twin. And i have grown to look like my mom more too after looking like my dad for so long. And umm now i want a burger just from looking at the Vegas pic :haha:

Steph-:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Im thinking subconsciously, you worry that something will happen to your LO without knowing it and that is what comes out in a dream. But glad your LO gave you some reassurance because thats just what you needed. Lovely how you two are connected already.

AFM, its cd3 for me. I took my temp today and it was 97.63. Well, now its a good thing i am going to start temping from this day on because now I know that even my AF TEMPS are in the pre-ov AND ov range :dohh: So i know thats not a good thing. Also, i talked to my DH about the whole "going to my doctor my next paycheck to see what she says" situation and we came to the conclusion that its best to just wait until this cycle finishes so I can atleast have two charts to bring and say "this has been going on for two cycles now and my temps stay in the 97 range." So atleast i have more information. Especially since my AF temps are in the same range too. So now im going to just wait it out this cycle and then go to the doc. I've waited this long so i can wait another cycle. Especially if it will help in the long run. I think if my temps stay around the same level then its for sure a progesterone issue right? Also on a good note..i had an interview on thursday and it went great. I did an interview for the county transit as a transit operations agent which is pretty much customer service rep. The highest score you can get per question is a 4 and i got all 4 for all 9 questions and they said im at the top of the list :happydance: So i know im going to get the job :thumbup: Wont know until the end of the month because they said thats when they are going to hire everybody who passed so cant wait because its full time and that means higher pay yay :happydance: So everything is working itself out. So i guess by the time i go to the doc..i will have the new job and then we can see if whatever the doc prescribes works and we will be able to finally conceive and deliver a healthy baby. And atleast if i get pregnant at the new job..there wont be any heavy lifting etc because i will just be answering the phone sooo everything works out in a way. Also, with the new job i would get benefits meaning maternity leave etc so yay by the time i get pregnant..the benefits should kick in and we will be set. So we are on our way. :thumbup:


----------



## Steph32

Thanks everyone for the :hugs: I know it's my subconscious fears playing out, but sometimes I get scared that my dreams are prophetic, since I've had these kind of dreams in the past. All I can do is be hopeful that it's not!

I forgot to wish everyone a Happy Easter, although the day is almost over for most of you! We had our Easter celebrations on Friday at Nicholas' preschool and yesterday at my Mom's house, so we are pooped out and just resting today.

Patrice- Since you'll be waiting until probably next cycle to see the doc, do you think you should just go ahead and buy some progesterone cream yourself and try it out this cycle? It's not something that needs to be prescribed and taking it won't hurt, even if it's not a progesterone issue. I took it even though I wasn't sure if I had a progesterone issue, even the tests didn't show that I did, but the doc had me take it anyway just in case. But that depends if you wanted to take a break this cycle, and start fresh again the next, with your new job and everything coming up... it's up to you.

Laura- I agree that baby looks a lot like DH! But of course you'll see both of yourselves in him, especially as he grows up kids change their looks a lot. Nicholas doesn't look the same as he did when he was a baby!


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-You know i was thinking about just going out and buying myself for this cycle. But i'll be patient and just start fresh. Atleast now I can examine this cycle from AF to end. Last cycle, I started temping after the bleeding stopped so i wonder what this chart will look like and even say i ov seeing that my temps stay in a certain range. Atleast with these two charts..my doc will be able to see a pattern and work to figure out why its happening. So im just letting my cycle play itself this time. And i dont think you should worry even though its easier said then done but since your LO always gives you reassurance..then you shouldnt worry. And im tired myself. I've been cleaning and cooking and dinner still isnt completely done yet. I just want to :sleep: 

AFM, i just remembered that my dh's aunt is coming down from England tomorrow :happydance: Im sooo excited to see her. She is a wonderful woman and fun to be around. She came down to Florida just so she can see dh and i get married :cloud9: His family from England are so wonderful and nice. Cant wait to chat it up with his aunt when she comes down. Oh and another thing. When DH was showing our new car to his Grandma..she said she liked it and then she said she wants to see a car seat in the backseat soon :blush: Hopefully we can bless her with a great grand soon.


----------



## Grey Eyes

:bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny:Happy Easter Ladies!!:bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny:

Hope you are all having fun! The girls got baskets from the "Easter Bunny" (hence I am exhausted today as I put all mine together and leave them out very latelol). We had an egg hunt and I have my ham in the oven slow roasting now....Then we went for a sunny walk. :shrug: A slow day I hope, I don't feel much like doing anything :haha:

Steph- it's just your worries coming to the front in your dreams. One thing is for sure- we can hide our worries from our dh's and evryone else but you can't hide them from yourself! Even when you try they pop up once your sleeping :wacko: I do that too. My bad dreams always have to do with my sister...the last one she crept into my dream and stole my baby and was trying to nurse it (which REALLY p'd me off!) and was saying "God meant this baby for me, leave us alone). And in the dream dh was just sitting there shrugging like :shrug: what can I do? Which I know in real life he wouldn't act that way but I was sooOOooo angry! :growlmad: Even when I woke up I was mad still. It's just my upset I guess because I grew up with her like best friends but when I married and had babies she started hating me. She spoke with my dh once and he told her that he loved me very much, how we were best friends, etc, and she paused and then said in a really sarcastic tone "You're laying it on a little _*thick*_ aren't you? I don't believe any of this bull&^$*!" Lol, o well. But they live way up in Alaska and I just ignore them for the most part and havenn't told them I am prego this itme. Keepin' it to myself :hugs: :)

Laura and Emma- England must have different choclates! They sound awesome! 
Patrice- glad to hear from you, I think in a way you are right...impatience aside (I am a very impatient persone at times :)) this full cycle will give you a better chart for your doc!


----------



## Grey Eyes

O my gosh ladies, I could swear I just felt baby move! Some say it is impossible this early but I've done this twice now so know how it feels! Just like a bubble moving under pelvic bone, maybe 1/2 inch higher. Exciting! :):cloud9:


----------



## lauraemily17

Hope you enjoy your relaxing day Steph. 

Patrice - 1 more cycle would give you more info, I have to say though that if it was me I'd use the cream this cycle but I have zero patience!! Something i'm going to have to learn when Beanie arrives!! 

Coy - I think it's sad that your relationship turned so bad with your sister if you grew up close. Sounds though like she is very jealous of you, a very ugly & harmful emotion. Shame she didn't use those feelings to actively find her own happiness. 

I have to say we have pretty amazing chocolate in the UK, in fact across Europe, Belgium chocolate is yummy!! I went for the green & blacks chocolate today as needed the little bit of a caffeine kick!!


----------



## Steph32

Coy- I'm sorry you've had to deal with that kind of jealousy with your sister :( Yeah, dreams have that tendency to bring out the best and worst of all our emotions :/ I have frequent dreams that DH frustrates me and I'm literally so mad at him on the inside the next morning! Poor guy didn't even do anything. But I do get frustrated at him for a lot of things and tend to hold it in.

If you think you felt movement, I'm pretty sure you did! I felt the first subtle movements of baby between 12-13 weeks too!

Laura- We have Green & Black's chocolate too... my favorite! Only I usually like dark chocolate :)


----------



## lauraemily17

Definately possible Coy as Steph said. My best friend is also expecting her second & felt movement around 13 weeks. So exciting!! :D

Steph - I'm not a fan of dark, it's too bitter for me but I like green & blacks milk chocolate, it's got more cocoa content then most. My favourite though is their white chocolate, yum yum yum!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Ok ladies, I looked up green & blacks chocolate - Mmmm:) Looks delicious. I think Cadbury's is European too isn't it? It's some of the best chocolate here In America. That and Dove and Lindor Truffles. Ugh, here I am torturing myself lol! As you all know I have been very restrictive with myself since my mc in November. No coffee, tea, chocolate, etc. As it's Easter dh shared a bite of Hershey's chocolate with me today :cloud9: It was awesome! 

Yes, I think you are both right- my sister has some jealousey issues. She kind of thinks that a knight in shining armor will swoop down on the white horse and grab her up...my fantasy was different :rofl: Mine was more along the lines of soldier and I got him :haha: I don't really think she wants my man or my children...just her own version of it, and it makes me sad too that she won't go out and get it. My brother called me once to "shame" me after I got married and said that I should have waited because my sister was the oldest and now probably would never marry because I jumped ahead. :shrug: Oh well :shrug:

This ham is smelling good, makes me want to crank the heat up and hurry it along! I crushed frozen strawberries and added vanilla and cream to them in a shake...my girls tatsed and looked at me like I'd gone crazy lol! No added sugar. That's taboo for kids, I forgot :haha:
Yes, I am excited to feel baby move but almost afraid to mention it yet! I still have this apprehension issue with my next doc appointment. I am always afraid of bad news now, but I have to be confident and look on the positive side- this is a different pregnancy, everything is different this time. I go in on the 11th (3 days!) so am anxious but looking forward to it :)


----------



## Steph32

Coy- Everything will be fine! You've definitely made it past the "danger zone" and by the way, happy 2nd tri! Rare for anything to happen past 12 weeks, unfortunately I know we had 2nd tri loss here on this thread with Ashley, but again, it is very rare. 

Is the reason you are skipping the chocolate, tea and coffee because you think the caffeine may have contributed to your m/c? We know that we all are supposed to avoid the caffeine, but chocolate has such a minimal amount, especially if it's milk or white chocolate. Dark chocolate with a high percentage (which isn't too great tasting anyway!) has a moderate caffeine content but you'd have to eat a lot of it to equal that of a coffee. Same with tea... and if you're concerned I know white tea has a very negligible amount. Green has a bit more, while black has the most. You could always do decaf, no? I drink decaf and herbal iced teas, and eat dark chocolate.... and I am sensitive to caffeine, but don't have an issue with either of those.


----------



## Steph32

Speaking of teas, I just brewed a large batch of some Decaf Ginger Peach Tea (Republic of Tea brand) and made it into iced tea... doesn't need added sugar or anything... tastes really good! Sometimes I also mix it with lemonade and it's very refreshing!


----------



## mzswizz

Ladies thanks. Yes i have alot of patience. And i know its best to just have a chart of my normal cycle without meds so my ob/gyn can see whats going on and give me proper treatment. So 1 can manage another cycle if it leads me to a bfp.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph- thanks! And yes, I guess I have gone a bit psycho worrying what caused my last mc. The doctor said it was probably chromosomal. I guess I just want to do everything right this time, although with the last one I didn't drink coffee either really. I suppose avoiding chocolate because of the caffeine content is a little extreme :blush: As I advance in pregnancy I relax a bit more! Hence the bite of chocolate today :haha: I really love iced black tea :cloud9: but avoid it. Green tea is good too :thumbup:


----------



## Grey Eyes

I forgot to mention- dh came home the other day with a case of size 1 diapers :haha: He said it was a great price and the only case left so "we gotta start getting ready". Aww, I thought that was sweet :) 

Laura- I forgot to answer your earlier question. I have an electric dryer for my laundry. It makes things sooo much nicer especially with the girls :wacko: Electric bill goes up of course. Will you get one? In America they sell really small compact ones like for the motorhomes, etc. I thought of getting one of those sets, but ended up just getting the regular one as it was such a great price at the time. With baby coming yu'll either want to get a dryer or get tons of onsies and bibs! lol, babies puke alot so be prepared for that, totally normal. And no matter what they claim no diaper is totally leak proof :haha: I probably went through 4-5 outfits in one day. I spot-cleaned a lot, that made it easier. Kids...My husband is a Marine thorugh and through totally disciplined, etc, and one day I mentioned "Honey, you've got baby puke on your shoulder." To which he looked over at it, paused, shrugged, and said "O well". :haha: I new then he'd be a great dad!


----------



## lauraemily17

I also eat lots of chocolate & am actually intolerant to caffeine but never had a reaction so I'd say you're good to indulge!!

We dont have room for a seperate dryer, we have a gally kitchen in a terraced house which is full!! That said though our washer is also a built in dryer but it means having to wash & dry 1 load at a time. I think I'll be ok when Beanies born as I'll be able to dry clothes outside but when it gets colder or rains lots & with wanting to use cloth nappies which in itself is a whole load a day I think it's going to get tricky!! I can see baby clothes on every radiator & an airer in each room by winter!! We'd love a bigger house but it's not going to happen any time soon unfortunately, unless our lotto numbers come up!!


----------



## mzswizz

How are you ladies?

AFM, its cd4 for me. Just so happens..my temp today is the same exact temp I had for ov day last cycle. When i reach cd8..im going to do a little experiment and add these temps to last cycle and see if it says I o'd on cd24. This is pretty much the boring phase until I hit cd8. Nothing much going on except im having my menses, cramping and moody but of course thats normal when AF is around. Im taking my prenatals daily and taking my temp daily. I didnt temp on cd2 because when i started the flow, i decided to just wait until the bleeding stopped but on the night of cd2, my dh told me i should just temp from the beginning so i can atleast have something to go by when i go to the doc..so i started taking my temp again yesterday. This morning I woke up to take my temp and dh wanted me to put the alarm on for 7 for him so i said i can do it and he said go take your temp :haha: It was pretty funny especially coming from MY dh since he thought temping at first wasnt going to help but after explaining everything and he finally listened..now he says do it then go to Dr. Steinberg (my ob/gyn..the best!) and we go from there. So im shocked that he is sooo willing and open now and lets me talk to him about this stuff and im happy because we are closer. :cloud9: Wow this is pretty long so im just going to wrap this up by saying..I have a long day ahead of me. Nothing but cleaning up and waiting for dh to come home from work. I go back to work on Wednesday. Well thats it for me.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice- yay for a day off :happydance: Isn't it funny- when you have to work there is all this other stuff that you'd rather be doing but then when you get the day off it's like...wander around. That's the way I am most of the time:haha:


----------



## mzswizz

yes! every time i work, i say i can be relaxing at home or doing other things and the minute i have days off...im lost :haha: atleast i have sunday-tuesday off and dh is off tomorrow so we get to spend time together :happydance:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi Ladies- opinions please! :) Bump or not-bump? Considering that my stomach was extremely flat before I am assuming this is my "bump" :haha: (ps, these hip-hugger pants fit a month and a half ago - I actually had to alter the waist band this morning :rofl:)

https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o611/greyeyes3/bump002.jpg


----------



## mzswizz

i automatically looked at the pic before even reading the text and said to myself bump :haha: I say thats definitely your baby bump.


----------



## Grey Eyes

OMG. I called the doctor becasue dh may not be in town for our OB appt. on the 11th...so doc said "come in now". So we all four piled into the car and went. Once we got there I had gained a half pound is all...and when doc listened for the hb--nothing. O my gosh it was so scary because he tried and tried, but nothing. Even the doctor was getting extra grey hairs! Anyway he ordered an emergency u/s and when we got in the tech was the same one that discovered my mc in November and he turned pale. So by this time we (dh and I) were trying not to freak out. But on the u/s was this absolutley perfect tiny little baby and a pounding 147 bpm hb! Phew!! (S)he was waving arms around like crazy:cloud9: but was tucked in a ball under my artery so my hb was masking the sound!:wacko: What a perfect blessing! We are so relieved and grateful. Baby is measuring about 12 week 1 day :) I am very happy today! :cloud9:


----------



## Steph32

Coy- Whew! I'm sure that must've been scary. Sounds like what happened to me at my 12 week appt... I don't think you were on this thread yet?? Anyway, they couldn't find the heartbeat either and it was the longest 5 minutes of my life... I was on the verge of tears but they kept trying to remind me that at 12 weeks it's still very hard to find the heartbeat with the doppler. They took out the u/s machine and I was expecting the worst, I couldn't even look at the screen. Then they told me, there's the baby, jumping around and everything! But I was like, "where's the heartbeat?" (As if the baby could be moving and jumping around without a heartbeat :rofl: ) But it was just me being paranoid, I had to see that heart beating for reassurance. I finally did. But wow, I know how you felt in that moment. Apparently, it really can be difficult to hear the heartbeat as early as 12 weeks. (I had also tried using the doppler at home at 11 weeks and it was way too early but started to freak me out that I couldn't pick it up). But what a relief it is, things like that really test our trust and patience!

And yes, that does look like the start of a bump to me :)


----------



## Grey Eyes

It was so scary because at 10 weeks he picked up the hb w/just the doppler in a matter of seconds! I was so relieved! It was cute to see the arms waving around :) I will try to post pics this evening:)


----------



## SLCMommy

coy- *WHEW* When you were telling your story I was re-living everything that I went through in January and I was almost in tears for you. So glad the babe is doing well :)

AFM, I'm thinking of doing the Provera now, even though the midwife told me to try it in May... :/ What do you all think?


----------



## Grey Eyes

SLCMommy said:


> coy- *WHEW* When you were telling your story I was re-living everything that I went through in January and I was almost in tears for you. So glad the babe is doing well :)
> 
> AFM, I'm thinking of doing the Provera now, even though the midwife told me to try it in May... :/ What do you all think?

Thank you, I was scared but as dh said we have to believe that God has blessed us and will take care of everything. I was glad my dh was there! :hugs: Our poor doctor was afraid too but really happy when he heard the good news.

As far as the Provera-Honestly, if you are in the right stage of your cycle to start it then (if it were me) I'd say start now. No harm could come from it in my opinion :shrug: and it may speed things along. Did she tell you why wait until May? After my mc everything I read said "wait 6 to 9 weeks" to ttc again. Well, of course, I started right away. In talking with my doc and the officiating surgeon they told me as long as my body is healthy to start and I have had at least one good cycle no problem. So I think if you feel now is a right time, then- go for it :)


----------



## Grey Eyes

lol- as I tucked my girls in tonight I asked my 7 year old if she thought it was cool to see her little sybling on "tv" (u/s) today. She thought about it for a minute then said "Meh. I just like babies being _*born*_ and _*holding*_ babies". :haha: Cute. :)


----------



## Steph32

Where is everyone today? I had another vivid dream last night, this one was not necessarily bad, just strange. I dreamt that the baby was actually a girl, and she came out a teenager! Nicholas came in confused and said "Where's baby brother?" (That's what he calls him) He had no idea that this was supposed to be his sister-- older sister, nonetheless. And she was giving me attitude already. I told her we wanted to name her Samantha, and she said, "No, I don't like that name. My name is Julia!" I was just crying because this was not what I wanted, I wanted a baby not a teenager!! I was sad to have missed out on all the baby years and felt bad that Nicholas didn't have someone to play with. Crazy dreams :rofl:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph- isn't it funny what your mind will do when all you want is rest?? :haha: I have crazy dreams like that sometimes. Like my kids are all grown up and I am wandering around wondering who's who?! You are just getting restless to meet your new baby! 

AFM- got school today. I am an assignment one day behind :( I worked yesterday but with the doc appointment and all I waited until evening to start then my computer went fritz for a couple hours. So I said "forget it" and went to bed! :dohh: So catch up today!


----------



## lauraemily17

Random dream there Steph, from what i know though from friends who have girls, they may as well be teenagers from the age of 2 with the attitude!! What are you girls like Coy?

I had a horrible nightmare last night. It was actually based on the program True Blood. Do any of you watch it? It's not usually scary but it's the second time a program like that has given me a nightmare!! Vivid dreams are not a symptom I am liking!! 

Coy - love your bump pic, there's no doubt that's baby!! and huge yay that the scan went well. Must have been scary when they couldn't find the heartbeat, Bubs is obviously a little wriggler!! Can we see some pics?


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura- yes to the attidtude! :haha: My 7 year old THINKS she is smarter than anybody right now...and she drives me crazy with the knock-knock jokes :wacko: But my girls are very intelligent, they have adult vocabulary by the time of two- two and a half. In fact when they tested her for kindergarten they said "skip her to third grade" as her math and reading were scoring so high but we said "no" and only went so far as grade 2!

Yes, the scan was a relief, I will post pics today soon! :)


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice and Emma- where are you? :)

Ahhh...I just had an awesome "moment" lol. I actually had time to just sit on my bench on the front porch in the waaarrrrmmm sunshine and eat frozen purple grapes. Mmm. It didn't last long. Before I knew it I had a 3 year old on my lap and she was kicking my legs with her swinging feet and talking talking talking, lol :wacko: I love my girls :)


----------



## Steph32

Emma and Patrice, where are you guys??

Laura- Ugh... sorry about your nightmare. I know them too well these days. No, I don't watch True Blood, I'm not into the vampire thing! I'm sure I'd have all sorts of nightmares if I watched it though. I try to watch more light-hearted or funny tv shows and movies and not anything too intense, especially during pregnancy!

Coy- Wow, so your daughter skipped 2 grades?? And they wanted her to skip 3?? That's wild.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph & Laura- great idea to avoid scary stuff in pregnancy lol! I don't watch vampire stuff either--too many nightmares as a kid! I used to have horrible warewolf dreams (shiver) so try to avoid horror films of any kind. I do watch Blue Bloods though (totally different blood thing :haha:) and Person of Interest is pretty awesome....:shrug: That is if I have time! I am usually doing school.

Yep, they switched her up until she was "challenged" :wacko: as she was bored with the other stuff. And she is really smart...I don't have to help her with math, she understands it already :thumbup: lol! She understands all the different periods of the earth, knows all the "saureses" and etc...9/10ths of it I don't get :haha:

I am glad I was able to schedule for dh to come with me yesterday...and scary as it was glad he saw baby on the u/s. Now he said he stresses a lot less than he did before because he saw the baby moving, etc. He is already picking out sports gear, cigars (for when baby is born :shrug:) and imagining what (s)he will look like :hugs:

Gonna try to get off to bed now ladies - trying for an early night tonight! :thumbup: "see" you all tomorrow! :friends:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Good late morning ladies! Crazy day so far..I tried to cook breakfast while altering my pants :haha: Two hungry girls and I refuse to cook in my robe, lol. Btw, I hate peeling boiled eggs. I try the cold water thing and it doesn't seem to help:growlmad:

How are you all today?


----------



## SpudsMama

Ashley - I would've thought it'd be ok to get started on the Provera now... I'm not exactly a medical genius though so don't take my word on it :haha:

Laura - I've never watched True Blood... not really into the whole vampire thing. I'm useless with scary films/TV anyway. I used to refuse to watch The Ghost Whisperer at night so I didn't go to bed with the story playing on my mind :blush:

Coy - I'm really glad the scan went well and you saw baby so active in there... very reassuring :hugs:

AFM, I've been ridiculously busy lately, getting the house ready to move back into. It's not been lived in for three months because I came to stay with my Nan when I was so sick and Mom was having her cancer treatment in a hospital an hours drive away so stayed with her parents. Hopefully we'll be back in our own home in a couple of weeks. We have a trial run this weekend, just so we can work out our routine now I'll be caring for my Mom full time :thumbup: xx


----------



## Grey Eyes

Emma- glad you will have your mom home finally! Bet it feels good to be back home too :)

Well, my girls got a treat- their grandpa and grandma (adopted) went to live in Arizona for the winter and just came back...so they got a visit from grandpa today. They climbed all over him for about an hour :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

coy-glad your scan went well. 

emma-happy you will have your mom home soon.

AFM, i've been pretty busy. My dh's aunt from England arrived yesterday and we have been spending time with her and my MIL. She brought goodies and outfits from England that I adore. I am on cd6 today and the bleeding is still going. My temps are still low which is a good thing also because I would expect them to be low. They are kind of in a leveled out range so that must be good. Nothing else to report today actually. Oh and dh and I dtd yesterday :blush: First time in awhile i must say.


----------



## Steph32

Emma- Hope everything goes well being back at home with your mom. So all this time I thought you were setting up baby's stuff at your Nan's house, or were you just storing and stocking up there for now?

Patrice- Glad to see you back, I know things (as far as your cycle goes) is in the boring stage so I assumed there was nothing to report on that. Hopefully bleeding stops soon as you get closer to ov. Do you have a Dr's appt set up yet?

Coy- Your daughter sounds very smart! Nicholas picks one thing to get into, and for a while that's what life is all about for him! Right now it's numbers. Obsessed! I guess it's a good thing to be obsessed with, rather than caring only about balls and balloons like he has for the last few years. Everytime he sees a clock (digital) he has to read it and let us know every minute it changes. And he's constantly counting... into the hundreds, thousands, he can go pretty far. In his preschool class, one of the goals for Kindergarten is to be able to count to 30 so he's way advanced in terms of that! But words and reading, not so much yet. He's practically communicating in numbers right now!

Laura- How are you doing today? Hope work hasn't been too hard on you lately.

AFM I have my 4D scan tomorrow... so I'll finally have a better picture of him!


----------



## mzswizz

no i havent set a doc appt yet. Im waiting for the cycle to end before doing that. So i have a little time.

and cant wait for updates from your scan!


----------



## SpudsMama

Looking forward to seeing little man's cute face tomorrow Steph!

I've been staying at my Nan's and anytime I buy something for baby it's delivered here. I usually drop it off at the house whenever I pop in though, so I've only got the clothes here with me. I haven't bought a set of drawers for the baby yet, so nowhere to put them :dohh: xx


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph- your Nicholas sounds awesome, numbers are a great thing to be obsessed with! :thumbup: All the other will come in time but if he's got a good grasp of numbers so far math will be a snap for him :)

Patrice- glad to hear you are well and your aunt finally made it! You said your dh is from England? I remember last winter you mentioned wanting to move ina year or so...still in the plans??

Emma- moving can be abugger- it's like, having a baby isn't stressful enough right? We always have to throw in extra :haha:

AFM- lazy day...did a garbage pick-up outdoors with my little girl while Teagen did school. Then we bathed the dog...then she proceeded to roll in dirt and leaves so we bathed her _*again*_ :dohh: Silly mutt! :haha: I have to put tick medicine on her (just in case) another bath in a few days then go get shots...I will give her shots myself. I used to do that with the 60 or so malemutes that we had in Alaska...the vet wants to charge over $30.00 just to administer the shot! She told me "Well, you can give it yourself, but if you do something wrong and *kill your dog*, well.....":saywhat: I think I can manage lol. For $30.00 a piece, heck yeah. :rofl:

Sunny and windy now- supposed to get rain :( I have a lemon pepper chicken baking in the oven for dinner :shrug: had pork fried rice last night....and I am trying to relax a little...I have a glass of watered down iced tea every day and it is _*AWESOME.*_ Lol :haha: I even had a bite of Dove Toffee bar...:cloud9:


----------



## Steph32

FYI, my scan isn't until 3pm, so unfortunately by the time I get back to post the update some of you will be asleep! But I will post pics as soon as I can!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies,
I think I am experiencing those _hormone-induced-emotions _again :( It started yesterday when my dh noticed my grey hairs (all, like, three of them :growlmad:), and my 7 year old piped up that I should dye my hair blond because blond is better. :wacko: Then the subject of my paleness came up! Aargh! lol, I do try to tan but it takes some careful work not to burn. Then dh tries to make me feel better by saying "you're not even fat" :saywhat: My mother told dh after we got married (and I am quoting!) "Oh, you should have met my _*other daughter*_--she's the _*pretty one*_! Of all my children Coy was the ugliest". I was serving dinner at the time and almost dropped my spoon- I laughed so hard she got embarassed. Plus, seeing as my sis and I look virtually identicle I thought her comments were funny. Ah well, anyway with the hormones and such I am frazzling slightly--so now I am feeling old, grey, fat, and un-pretty lol :haha: I am sure I will feel better in the morning :haha: I'm gonna go eat a peice of chocolate.....:thumbup: (thanks for letting me rant!!) :friends:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> FYI, my scan isn't until 3pm, so unfortunately by the time I get back to post the update some of you will be asleep! But I will post pics as soon as I can!

We'll be awake! (I hope! :haha:) Can't wait to see pics! :hugs:


----------



## Steph32

Sorry those hormones have you frazzled!!!!! Argh!!! (ok, I'm sure that sounded more like a pirate, lol) I can't believe your mom would say something like that... we know by now from all the stories you've mentioned that you don't have the most fuzzy relationship with her, but what she said was just downright nasty! How a mother would ever say something like that about her child is beyond me. Don't we all think our own children are the most beautiful beings on the planet???!!!! I'm glad you're able to laugh it off though. You are very confident and I can tell you don't let things get to you... and you know it's not true so that helps I guess!! With all your mom and sister stuff, it's all THEIR issues! But I can see how if your dh or one of your girls mentions the slightest thing, in a totally harmless way, how that can trigger some of those emotions. Hang in there! You're a beautiful pregnant woman!


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-DH is from Miami, FL like me but he has family in England and also Jamaica. And wow about the comment your mom made. You know mothers tend to have a way with words. I know I was always compared to my sister as the smallest one, the bad one etc etc and i just laugh because I think its too funny.

Steph-Cant wait for the pics!

AFM, im cd7 today. Bleeding is still here so hopefully it stops today or tomorrow morning. Not really looking forward to having AF longer than she suppose to be here. Well, I put in my AF temps on my previous cycle chart and just what i expected..it said i had an anovulatory cycle. So let's see if this cycle will be another anovulatory cycle. Because if it is...that would explain a lot on why im not getting a bfp. I already printed out the previous cycle. I printed out 2 to show him if i would've had my AF temps in there, it would've stated i had an anovulatory cycle and since i started temping at cd8..it said i o'd but i started spotting at 9dpo and then it later turned into an actual flow. So hopefully that helps out. And then with this current chart, he would be able to figure out whats going on. Im glad I started temping because I am really learning a lot about my body. I go into work today but I get off at 6:15 thank goodness. Also, majority of the staff wants to leave and its all because of my snotty boss. I hope we all are blessed with better jobs soon. Tomorrow, we suppose to be going on a party cruise with MIL and aunt from England. Cant wait. Since i know i wont get a bfp this cycle because it seems like its going to be a repeat of last cycle, we are enjoying life before the babies come. We are already thinking of taking a cruise to the Bahamas once our passports arrive in the mail. Which should be next month :thumbup: Either Bahamas or go to England. DH has been but I have never been so it will be exciting for me. Well thats all the news I have for today.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph & Patrice- thanks! You ladies are always encouraging :)

Patrice- aha! Anovulatory cycle, that's a new introduction to this mystery of no bfp...I am really glad that you decided to chart these two cycles for your doc to examine :thumbup: The more they know the more they can help. And wow, your plans sound awesome. I say - ditch the bad boss and go to England! :haha: If it were me, I would go to the Bahamas, but seeing as you live tropical anyway why not get yourself a change of scenerey :) Btw, we are getting hideous snow and rain mix today :cry: And I guess it's supposed to stay that way clear through next Wednesday! %$#*!:growlmad:

And where is Laura?


----------



## lauraemily17

Hi Ladies

Work has been manic again. Worked from 8 through to 5 with no break yesterday, then another hour after dinner at home!! Felt like a walking zombie. Had a better day though today as was able to work from home in the morning. I still started at 8 but had everything I wanted done by 11 and that was working at a more relaxed pace and taking breaks! It really makes a difference not being at my desk were I get constantly disturbed!! I'm going to try and do that more often if I can.

Steph - Can't wait to see your 4D pics. I will no doubt wake up in the night at least 5 times for the toilet so hopefully will be able to have a quick look on my phone. How many hours behind are you? Is it 8? Thats great that Nicholas is so into numbers. People tend to favour that or words, I was and still am a numbers person. Give mean excel spreadsheets and equasions over any kind of document to write any day!!

Coy - It's such a shame your Mum feels she can say such horrible things. I've known others Mums, in fact my own and my MIL to my SIL have at times been hurtful, sometimes I think Mums can be a litte to frank!! but nothing to that extent!! Boo for the hormones making you emootional but we all know how you feel!! It's like being a differnt person sometimes I think, the smallest thing has me in tears!!

Patrice - You know, I think you may be right re the anovulatory cycle, your chart was a bit like what mine was after my first miscarriage, with the spike in temp but it quickly falling. For me that cycle I never got near a peak on my fertility monitor, the only month that has ever happened and I thought I probably hadn't ovulated. Hopefully this isn't going to be a regular thing for you. Your charts will hopefully help you and your Dr pin point what can be done to get your your BFP. I'm with Coy, I would go for the Barbados cruise but thats cos of our rubbish weather in England! If you do decide to come to England the best time of year I think is either May or September. Not the hottest months, but usually a lot dryer than the summer months of June, July and August!!

Emma - Hope your trial run goes well this weekend. How is your Mum doing with her treatment? Do you know if it's shrunk the tumours yet? You've got such a good family, supporting each other through this.


----------



## lauraemily17

Just seen 82 dyas remaining on my ticker and looked around our still cluttered house and freaked out slightly!! :haha:


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> Just seen 82 dyas remaining on my ticker and looked around our still cluttered house and freaked out slightly!! :haha:

Don't freak out! Clutter just let's you know you're not alone :haha: Clutter will always be there...omg don't look at my house lol!


----------



## Grey Eyes

My recent us scan April 9th- in one the uterus is heart shaped :) and baby is laying on side, the next one you can see baby's face, arm, and tummy. (S)he stopped waving long enough to get a pic :haha: :)

https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o611/greyeyes3/BabyApril92012001-1.jpg
https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o611/greyeyes3/BabyApril92012001.jpg


----------



## Steph32

Hi Laura! I know what you mean about seeing the countdown. It freaks me out too, when you look at the time left as opposed to how far along you are. And happy 28 weeks! I like that milestone better than 24 weeks because the survival rate is much higher now! I like to think of it as v-day #2! 

I think I am 8 hours behind you. (I always forget if it's 8 or 9, because it depends on daylight savings time, which you guys don't have, right?) Can't wait for my appt, I'm so anxious to see his face!

Re: numbers, both myself and DH are numbers people too. We always excelled at math, so that's probably where N got it from! Only he got it double it seems! His other strength is his athletic ability and coordination, and he gets that from DH and also from my side of the family-- although I never really played sports, all the men in my family do. My dad played professional baseball, so N has that pressure on him!! But he has the skill and the passion for it, so I'm glad it's not something that's exactly "forced" on him.

Sorry to hear your work has been running you ragged, how many more weeks until maternity leave? Hope it comes fast!


----------



## Steph32

Coy- Aww just saw your pics! On the bottom one she is curling up, sticking her butt in the air, so cute! I get a definite :pink: vibe!


----------



## lauraemily17

Love the scan pics Coy :D don't think our house will ever be totally clutter free but need to make room for baby clutter!! 

We have daylight saving, it started at the end of March, has yours started yet Steph? It's my last day at work 6 weeks today & I cannot wait!! Fed up of it taking over my life, it's like I tire myself out during the day at work & don't have the metal capability for anything else! It's felt like that for a long time as well. Before I was pregnant I calculated I worked about an extra 3 months a year, unpaid!! That's a lot of home life I miss!! 

Wow, your dad was a professional baseball player, that must be huge in your family? Baseballs like our football isn't it? 

I think the survival rate for beanie now is 95% & don't think its long until 100% now, are you about there at 30 weeks Steph? After our scan Sat & seeing Beanie I have to say I'm now done with being pregnant & desperate to meet him now!!


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-love your scan pics. They are sooo cute!

Laura-hopefully you can work at home more.

Steph-cant believe you are 30 weeks already!

AFM, still at work unfortunately. But as far as the trips go. I think we will visit both :haha: his aunt said going to england in the summer is better. I am ready to go home and also ready to go to the doc.


----------



## SpudsMama

Patrice - Definitely come to England at some point, and Laura is right. May or September because our summers go from one extreme to the other. It either gets too hot, or it rains for weeks on end :dohh:

Coy - Love the scan pics!

Steph - It's great that Nicholas is good with numbers. I'm rubbish with them, definitely more of a words person. I used to write a lot when I was younger.

Laura - I'm sorry that work is dragging you down. Not long until you're on maternity leave with your baby boy though! Do you have anymore scans or was the 4D one the last?

My Mom is on a month long break from her treatment after six weeks of constant radio and chemotherapy. As far as we know it's gone well, but the doctors are careful not to say much either way. At the beginning of May she'll go back onto the chemotherapy until November, but only for one week per month. During the time she's on it, she'll probably go back to stay with my grandparents because it'll be difficult for me to handle her being so ill and a newborn Spud at the same time, on my own. So we've still got a hard slog to go yet, but we'll get there. She's battled cervical cancer and a major stroke and got through them, so she'll get through this too... PMA all the way! :thumbup:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies,

Steph- you getting girl vibes:haha: It could be! We have our fx'd for a boy this time around but will be so happy with either! :)

Laura- your work sounds like a huge headache! You must like ecrtain aspects of it but as with anything there always seems to be a downside :( Can't wait for your time off! Have you considered a career or at least slower pace job change?

Emma- glad to hear your mom ha some time at home! My dh said the radio was o much worse, like instant nausea and lasted forever :( She sounds like a survivor too! :thumbup:

Patrice- way to go, just take both vacations :haha: Now you're talkin' lol! :friends: And yes, can't wait for your doc appt!

AFM- feeling okay now that I have eaten something. It is cold and rainy here today, but have the fireplace burning, that's always cozy and nice! :thumbup: I have to make a grocery run for bread and eggs, then back to home :)

Can't remember if I've asked this but any of you ladies know if its safe to eat peanut butter in pregnancy?


----------



## mzswizz

Yes i would love to go to England. The candy we got from England is delicious so its a must :rofl:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Emma- I caught your appetite! :haha: lol- I am starving right now! Thank goodness dinner is almost done, I am baking chicken enchiladas..(drumming my fingers)

Ladies, I love trying out new recipes--got any favorites for me to try? 

Laura and Emma- England always seems to have these off-the-wall (for Americans at least :haha:) foods- what is your normal dinner over there? :shrug: I'd love to try cooking traditional English food...


----------



## Steph32

I'm back! Unfortunately we weren't able to get *GREAT* shots of his face because he had his hands and feet in front of his face most of the time, and then the shots we did get from the front the umbilical cord was covering his eyes! So I'm a little disappointed about that, but what can you do. We got exceptionally great ones with Nicholas, so I guess that's what I was expecting this time too! 

Another thing that was a bit worrisome... the tech gave me complete stats from his diagnostic evaluation, and it appears his head circumference is large, measuring just over 4 weeks ahead?! Everything else was normal, his femur length is below average but still normal. It's just the HC that worries me... and I couldn't tell from the tech whether it was something he was truly worried about, but he said he was going to flag it for my doctor to see and he said a perinatalogist might want to look at it. He said something about the 3rd ventricle being larger than normal which could indicate some kind of compression or something, but the good news is that he didn't see any build up of fluid and the shape of the head looked good. But I guess that have to look at it more in depth, so I'll probably have another u/s at some point. So that all kind of put a damper in my excitement, I wasn't expecting that... but I'm trying not to worry unnecessarily, although it's hard not to.

Here are some of the pics we got. The profile ones came out pretty good, but he was being shy about letting us see his face head-on! You can see on one the cord is laying right over his face, covering his eyes.




 



Attached Files:







TAKE 2_16.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Grey Eyes

Aw, Steph- he's gorgeous! :cloud9: What an amazing baby already- the top pic is a great pic of his little baby face! try not to worry about the HC. I know it's impossible not to worry but you're doing awesome :thumbup: It will all be okay, wait till you talk to doc and probably get another u/s! :hugs:


----------



## lauraemily17

He's gorgeous Steph. Shame about the cord being in the way, it was for the start if ours but the tech got me to lie on my side which just moved it, you can just see it going down the side of his face in my avatar pic. I'm sure it'll work out ok with the HC, beanies head width was a lot above average at our 20 week scan, it was about 75th percentile, it's still over now but only about a week I think now. Perhaps it's just a growth spurt & the rest if him will have caught up when you have another scan. 

Coy - true 'english' food would be things like a roast dinner, shepards pie, beef stew, simple meat, veg & potato with gravy. We tend to eat a lot more multiple culturally than that though. Indian food is really popular, as well as Italian, Chinese. So far this week we've had stri fry, having bolognaise tonight, chilli, fish. 

I will definately be changing my career after having beanie. You're right there are aspects that I do enjoy & I have learnt a lot but because of the responsibility & pressure you have to give yourself completely to it. There's no way I want to do that with a young family. I also struggle with the feel good factor in that the harder I work makes our shareholders richer. (we're actually ab American company, Global Payments if you've heard of them, think they do well on the stock exchange out there) I really want a worthwhile job, working for a charity or some sort if healthcare. I'm quote happy to start right at the bottom & work myself back up again like it did with this career but for the next few years I want to concentrate on my family. 

Emma - you're mum is clearly a fighter!! I've got a growth scan next week & another booked at 36 weeks, dont think I'll need the second 1 though now as Beanie has caught up, my consultatabt might however choose to spoil us, as he told us once! He's great & sadly I don't think a lot of his patients get to our point so quickly after being referred to him.


----------



## SpudsMama

Steph - Your little boy is gorgeous! It's a shame that he was covering his face, but you can still see enough of him. From the pics I've seen on Facebook, I'd say he looks like your DH :flower: As for his HC, my first thought was growth spurt? I'm sure your doctor will look into it though :thumbup:

Coy - When I think of traditional English meals, I think of stews, pies, roast dinners with yorkshire puddings (NOM!) etc etc. Laura is right though, we're quite multi-cultural with our food. Indian and Italian dishes are big favourites in this country... curry, pasta, spaghetti bolognese, pizza (of course :haha:) etc.


----------



## lauraemily17

Have any of you got experience of SPD? I think I may have the start of it. Had really sore inner thighs on Monday but put it down to straining the muscles when doing a bit of painting Sunday. By yesterday it was feeling a bit better, then I had to walk up 4 flights if stairs in a car park & it's been lots worse today, to the point where I can't walk properly. Feel really stiff around the whole if my hip, lower back as well. I've consulted Dr Google & think it may be SPD. I'm also really sore & stiff at night & it's hard getting out of bed which is also a symptom apparently. Do you think there's hope that it can get better? Worried it's just going to get worse & worse now. :(


----------



## Grey Eyes

Aha! The english dishes...we used to make shepherds pies as kids- haven't had them since but I loved them! I would love to try Indian food too. Alot of Chinese food here, Mexican food- I looove Mexican food, the real stuff, none of this Taco Bell stuff :haha: There was this little place in salt Lake City used to sell the most awesome tamales. Believe it or not it was in the back room of a tie shop :haha: I would get my tires rotated, buy a dozen tamales, etc...:) Now I think about it they probably weren't licensed to sell food :shrug: :dohh:

Rainy and sunny both here today. Today's is my birthday so I am "a whole year older" now lol. My girls are running around like crazy waiting ofr the big frosting cake but not sure I want to do that--my little one turns 3 in a couple weeks so hate to steal her thunder! :hugs: I am thinking rice crispy treats so they get their sugar fix out of the way and take the day easy :) Getting older doesn't bother me, even with a couple grey hairs! :haha: I am 36 now :shrug: As I used to say when I was little "funny...I don't _feel_ any different" 

Laura- I understand about the job! I used to manage a team and I enjoyed it but as my family got bigger I kind of didn't miss it so much once I got out of it. 

Having serious trouble finding pants that fit :dohh: I always like to buy snug hip huggers and man that doesn't work well now! So I am either altering or packing away :shrug: Or wearing stretchy pants! lol. I have been having this side-sleeping quandary also. I have always been a side sleeper but for some reason when I am prego I always end up sleeping on my back- I think I do it just to stress myself out :rofl:


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> Have any of you got experience of SPD? I think I may have the start of it. Had really sore inner thighs on Monday but put it down to straining the muscles when doing a bit of painting Sunday. By yesterday it was feeling a bit better, then I had to walk up 4 flights if stairs in a car park & it's been lots worse today, to the point where I can't walk properly. Feel really stiff around the whole if my hip, lower back as well. I've consulted Dr Google & think it may be SPD. I'm also really sore & stiff at night & it's hard getting out of bed which is also a symptom apparently. Do you think there's hope that it can get better? Worried it's just going to get worse & worse now. :(

Steph- it could be SPD but honestly, as a far along as you are now I think your hips are just spreading to make room for baby to pop out. That happened with me too- I had serious waddle walk! :haha: It get's better if you just take it easy- once baby is born you snap back :)


----------



## Grey Eyes

Oh yes- you closer-term ladies remembering to do your, ahem, stretches? I forgot what they call the darn things again, (vaginal stretching) but I am going to do that agin this go round! Helped tons in the pain and chaffing department upon labor! :thumbup:


----------



## lauraemily17

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! :D

I think you're referring to perineum massage?! I'm not to sure, had a bit of a go & really hate it & heard very different opinions on whether it helps!!


----------



## Steph32

Coy- Re: the SPD I think you meant Laura? :) As far as the perineal (sp?) stretching, I heard that you should start doing it no earlier than 6 weeks before your due date. I guess you don't want to do it too early cause you don't want to stretch things before they need to be. 

Laura- I have heard a lot about SPD, when I as having hip pain I came across a lot of info about it, but I don't exactly have it because my pain is more related to the lower back/sacrum/hips as opposed to the pelvis. Look it up, there is a lot of info about it, especially on this board.

Thanks everyone for your reassurance about the HC thing. I hope you all are right, that it's a growth spurt of the head and the rest of his body just need time to catch up. It actually isn't so much the overall HC that worries me, it's what he said about the 3rd ventricle being larger than it should be. Which he kind of left me with that piece of info and didn't tell me anything else, so it's bugging me. He didn't have the official report ready for me to take home, he said he would mail it when it's finished. And my doctor is getting a copy so hopefully he will look at it promptly and give me some answers!

Emma, you're probably right about this baby resembling DH, in fact, DH has a HUGE noggin... so it could just be genetic!


----------



## Steph32

Coy, is it your birthday?


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> Coy, is it your birthday?

Yep, I am officially older today :haha:

And yes- the perennial massage...When I had my first dd I had to "find my happy place" lol every time I used the restroom (tmi) because of the chaffing. I never tore though- phew! But with the second dd I had done the pm and wow! HUGE difference! recovery time was justa couple hours- I felt totally normal right after. Very nice :) So for me anyway it helped. 

At Laura- I hated doing the pm too but found it to be very beneficial. I seriously did not want to rip or get cut down there! I figured a little at-home stretching was better than all that! :) 

Time to cook dinner...any ideas? I am stumped :shrug: Crackers anyone? lol....


----------



## Steph32

I've been on a Mexican food kick lately-- burritos, tacos, beans, guacamole, salsas... if that sounds good to you!

And happy happy birthday!! Hope it's been great so far :)


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> I've been on a Mexican food kick lately-- burritos, tacos, beans, guacamole, salsas... if that sounds good to you!
> 
> And happy happy birthday!! Hope it's been great so far :)

O my gosh, I have been craving guacamole for ages! I read somewhere it is a "no-no" for pregnant women, which I think is a load of junk...something about the stuff on the peels but we don't eat the peels, lol...no such luck today- I made pizza :shrug: But I did buy ice cream for later :smug:

I have been dreaming about this place I used to eat at...A Mexican restaurant. Ashley probably knows it- it's called "_*Chubby's*_" and is in SLC,Utah. Anyway they serve an awesome plate of cheese enchiladas with refried beans, rice, and chips and guacamole, and green chile sauce :cloud9: I haven't had it for about 10 years but when I lived there it was a staple :rofl: I used to work so hard and such long hours I could eat all that fatty stuff and skinny as a rail :shrug. Those days are gone! lol,Nuts! Now I am hungry again! :growlmad:


----------



## mzswizz

Happy birthday Coy!

Steph-your LO looks so adorable!

AFM, im on cd8 today. The bleeding is still here unfortunately but its light so thats good. I called my doc today and spoke to him personally. I told him about the charts etc. So he told me he wants me to chart for 4 more cycles so i can have 6 cycles worth. He said then schedule an appt and he will look at the charts. He said by getting 6 months worth, he can get a more clearer pictuee of whats going on with my body and he said because he is not those type of doctors that just look at two charts and ACT like they know exactly whats going on. He said the body can change or be the same each cycle. So even though i got to wait a little more, im glad i spoke with him. And today was a good day. We spent most of our time dtd today :haha: Well that wraps up my day.


----------



## Steph32

Patrice- Since you've been charting every month (right?) couldn't you just show him your charts from the past 6 months? I'd hate for you to have to wait 5 more months for him to do anything for you. I don't know, but if I were you, I would try the progesterone cream out for the meantime. 

Coy- That's ridiculous about the guacamole!! I've never heard of such a thing. And we don't eat the peels, so I don't get it... are they talking about something on the inside or outside of the peels?


----------



## mzswizz

No i havent been temping like i should. Last cycle and this cycle is the only charts i have :blush:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice- I am glad that you have a doctor that will listen to you but I am with Steph- I would want to try the progesterone cream also...if you are comfortable with that. :hugs: Btw, I found some pregnancy tests leftover, just the ic ones but I will send them to you. Also- I have the reciept and a coupon for a AccuClear test--the deal is if you buy another one and send both with the reciepts you get a free one :shrug: Saves almost 20 dollars :)I will check the dates and send that too, and a $2.00 coupon for an E.P.T. pregnancy test. As you can see I have been collecting :blush: 

Steph- yeah, I think it was something in the peels, not inside of them. And now I think about it I don't think I avoided anything in my first two pregnancies :shrug: I love guacamole :)


----------



## Steph32

Patrice- I agree, I think it would be worth a shot to try the progesterone cream... since it's so available anyway... and even if it skews your charting for just one cycle, that's not much in the grand scheme of things. If he wants 6 months, I'm sure he'd be ok if you gave him say, 5 months of your normal charting and 1 month of trying the cream. Unless of course, you get pregnant on the first try with the cream, then this is all a moot point!! I would try it right away with your next cycle, and you don't have to really say anything to your doctor about it until you present the charts to him anyway. It's worth it, rather than not doing anything different for the next 5 months.

Coy- I'd say go to town with the guac!! Give your body what it's craving :) Btw I eat tons of avocados and so far I'm ok!!


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-Thanks and yes i see you got an arsenal of tests with you :haha:

Steph-You're right. I will try the cream next cycle if this cycle is a dud so i can start fresh. Also, i was looking online for progesterone cream on the whole foods website and didnt see it. Would it be on the website or do i have to just drive there and look for myself? Also, with progesterone cream do i take after ov or before and after?

AFM, today i am on cd9 and looks like AF is on her way out. Dont know why she lasted longer than 7 days. Im guessing its just one of those things that are unexplained. So today I have to work which is going to be hard because i am exhausted! DH and I didnt come home until 12am. So between that and all the bd we were doing, i am tired. Hopefully I can hold up long enough to make it to 5:45pm today at work. Hoping time just flies by. Also, dh and I found this great website that shows fertility foods for him and her. And dh wants us to go grocery shopping and buy foods that agree with the fertility list :thumbup: So no more junk food for us. We are really getting our bodies prepared for baby. We still want to go on a nice trip before a baby comes too. DH was already saying he wants to take a trip before I get pregnant because he wants us to be able to enjoy the vacation with no worries and he said knowing me i would complain about everything if im pregnant and we go on a trip :haha: Which isnt true...well i dont think it is :haha: Oh and one more thing. So i tinkered with last cycle and added AF temps but this time I discarded cd23's temp because it seemed abnormally high and once i did that..ff lowered my coverline and said that i DID ov on cd24 like i thought I did :happydance: Also, when i removed the AF temps and still left cd23 discarded, it still said the same thing so i did in fact ov and when it came time for AF my temps were dropping and was slowly reaching coverline and below it so im guessing thats good right? Wow this has turned into a long message so im just going to stop typing before more things pop into my head :haha:


----------



## lauraemily17

Arrrggghh I just wrote and essay and my stupid computer deleted it!!!!! I'll try again.

Coy / Steph - Mexican seems to be the theme of the weekend, we're having Tacos for dinner tonight, yummy!! :D

Patrice - 6 months is a lot of charts but I can see why your Dr wants that many. I do however agree with Steph and Coy about trying progesterone cream before then, it could just be the missing ingrediant. You need to take it after ovulation is confirmed. For me it was after 3 days of high temps afer a peak on my monitor therefore to be 100% sure you have ovualted it's best to use opks as well, but for you, with your cycles being vaiable it may be best to take them overyday for a lot longer. I like what you're doing with the food. It's something I did which I'm sure helped.

We've been doing the scary sums today. Working out in detail how much I'll be getting when I'm on maternity leave! I knew it wasn't great but hadn't factored in having to pay tax and national insurance on it!! Thankfully I get 14 weeks full pay to start with which will help no end but we are going to have to be a little more careful with what we spend our money on, especially with me wanting to take a break from my career, probably a really long one as well!! I'd rather go without though than go back to work full time and leave my kids in child care all the time. I think there's a benefit to maybe a few days a week to help with social skills but I really want to avoid all week. 

We've also placed a few bets on the infamous Grand National, the only horse race we bet on. It's a tradition in our family. We've also placed a bet for Beanie on a horse called Junior!! Couldn't resist with the name, got quite a bit on it as well as we got a £20 free bet from the online bookys we used, wish us luck, 25 mins to go!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura- that's awesome, betting on the horses :haha: In this economy I say go for it! Yes, it can be hard and always stressful the money issue. When my boss found out I was pregnant he fired me on the spot (he's regretting it now :ninja:) so had the first year on unemplyment which is about half what I made. It's tough but you do learn to manage it carefully and will do ok! :thumbup:

Ahhh, today...I have another criminal procedure essay (yay for me) and it is cold and rainy out. I looked online at Honolulu Hawaii and it's a balmy 70 degrees...:cry:


----------



## lauraemily17

That's shocking being fired for being pregnant, I didn't think people could get away with that nowadays. I don't envy you with all the essays, I quite like the idea of studying again but don't think I have the brain power to write an essay any more!! Especially on criminal law, the detail you have to know, DH can quote all sorts if laws at the drop of a hat, it amazes me!! You've got ne thinking now about what I would like to study!!

Steph - I've tried to see what I can find about an enlarged 3rd ventricle but haven't really come up with anything useful. How quick can you get into your Drs?


----------



## Steph32

Laura- I probably won't be able to get any direct information from my doctor until Monday. The tech was supposed to send the report yesterday so it's possible I'll get it in the mail today. Then I can at least see the measurements and the specifics. I could be blowing this all out of proportion, which is why I really want to see the words/numbers in my hands about what this means and just exactly how larger this ventricle is. So... Monday at the latest I'll know more.

I hope you can work out a good schedule after beanie is here, I think that working a few days a week is a good happy medium!

Patrice- I just looked on Amazon and they have all different brands of progesterone cream. Emma used the Kokoro brand, and that is the one I got from Whole Foods. So maybe try that one?

Coy- Good luck on your essay... I think we all wish we were in Hawaii right now!! The other day we had severe thunder and lightning, very unusual for California. It was the kind of lightning that hit the ground... never get that here and that scared me!


----------



## lauraemily17

Randomly I read your post then saw a question on a game show we're watching about how many lightening strikes we get in the uk, apparently it's over 300 thousand!!! I hope you get your report today, the not knowing must be horrible.


----------



## Steph32

Here's a picture of our lightning. Crazy!!
 



Attached Files:







lightning.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## lauraemily17

WOW!!!! Now if I was in the middle of that I'd be terrified, I never really got over my childhood fear of it. But, that picture is also kindof beautiful! How amazing is our planet?!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph- wow, that is one awesome picture! I love lightning and storms- thunder, all of it. My dh and I go out and stand in it sometimes even in the deluge :haha: Of course if it gets dangerous we go in :)


----------



## Steph32

It is a pretty amazing shot isn't it? But yeah, I would want to be "in" this either! Nice to look at in a picture though! I wasn't even near this, and I didn't see lightning like this, but this was supposedly in Berkeley about 30 minutes away. But when I first heard the thunder it was so loud and booming that I thought an airplane was crashing. It just kept rolling and rolling on, I was so scared! My dogs were freaking out too.


----------



## Steph32

By the way, didn't get the report in the mail yet :( Guess I have to wait until Monday.


----------



## SpudsMama

I looove thunder and lightening storms... from inside my nice warm house. I don't like being outside in them :haha: 

Steph - Hopefully you get some reassurance from your report tomorrow, but I'm sure the doc will sort out any more info otherwise :thumbup:

Coy - I can't believe you got fired for being pregnant! It's not allowed here in the UK, it's classed as discrimination... I'd always assumed it was the same everywhere but maybe not :shrug:

Laura - Which horse did you bet on? Our family put one on Synchronised... the legend tried to escape before the race had even started :rofl: Poor thing was obviously freaked out though. I heard he suffered a fracture during the race and had to be put down afterwards :nope:


----------



## mzswizz

Laura-Did the horses win?

Coy-GL on your essay!

Emma-I agree i love thunderstorms myself.

Steph-Lovely pic.

First, I would like to say thank you to you all for helping me throughout this whole ttc process. I have talked to DH about the whole low progesterone situation. I showed him my chart and explained everything. He understood and actually paid attention. So we both decided that we need to buy that cream once ov is confirmed. :thumbup: Low progesterone would explain why if i do conceive..i cant maintain a pregnancy and also why i havent been getting pregnant because my body is not allowing the egg to implant. So hoping this helps and DH is happy that his sperm works :haha:

Now update on me: im cd10 and af is being mean because she is still here but im just spotting like. dh still thinks im pregnant because it only increases during sex or when i temp and then after that it goes back super light again. But i know im not.Its like my body is TRYING to still do AF but its really nothing left to use. Today is MIL birthday so we bought her a cake and dh is out getting it. I woke up this morning because i had a bad nightmare. Something about a white bear and its cub trying to attack me, an old man and a cop and i was calling dh because the bear was headed in his direction and he was driving so i had to warn him. Crazy dream I know. Im just ready for AF to get on out of here. Whenever that is because im not looking forward to another crazy 20 day bleeding cycle..so hoping that doesnt happen. My temp rose today. Dont know what that means. Maybe it means the bleeding is going to stop today or something :shrug: Any help with that?


----------



## SpudsMama

Patrice, I have no idea what's going on with the bleeding but your temps have me intrigued... maybe take a cheapie test, just to rule it out? :shrug: xx


----------



## mzswizz

emma-All out of ic's for now. Im just waiting it out. But it is weird that my temp has went up to 97.84 even though AF is still here but more on the spotting side. So its a pretty weird cycle already :wacko:


----------



## SpudsMama

Is 97.84 a post-ov temp for you? xx


----------



## mzswizz

judging from last cycle..i had a pre-ov temp of 97.86. It was one of the two high temps i had during that cycle which i skipped a month and had a 20 day bleed. Then the temps dropped lower then experienced 97.84 and up during post ov so i guess it's both.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice- your comment about not being able to implant made me wonder...is it possible your last long bleed could have been a very early mc? What maskes me wonder is you mentioned your cervical position and also when you and dh dtd (sorry tmi) the :spermy: leaks out a lot which would happen with a closed cervix. And once your egg fertilizes the cervix closes to protect it. :shrug: I am no doctor but I am curious if that could be it. If that is the case then yes, it may be a progesterone deficiency. The 13th was my last day of progesterone so I am sort of worried but not in a huge way... I was so focused on baby during our scan but dh said he noticed a nicely formed placenta too-phew! So it can take over prgoesterone now :) I am glad you talked with your dh and you both agree on the next step :thumbup: Btw- yes, crazy dream. A white bear in Florida :haha: When I lived in Alaska I used to have such crazy dreams...who am I to laugh though, I had the weirdest dream about (go ahead and laugh!) King Kong the other night :wacko: Hormone dreams I say. Justa crazy dream in which King Kong was moving in to our neighborhood and was pretty ammicable with everyone :wacko:

Emma and Laura- yes, to get fired for being pregnant is illegal here also. It has been a long 3 year court battle but we are aiming for a close to it soon- hopefully before 2013.

Steph- how are you today? Getting any sunny weather yet? It's warmer here today but stilla cool wind. So windy last night we brought in our sea-shell chimes because they were shattering!


----------



## Steph32

Yeah, it's warming up here, especially today. Weird to go from thunderstorms one day and warm and sunny the next. Coy, you mentioned you stopped the progesterone, did you wean off of it? I was told to wean rather than stop cold turkey, so it gives your body time to adjust. So in your case, would you have wanted to go from your last supps to maybe using the cream for a week or two?

Patrice- Coy makes a very good point. I would definitely get that progesterone cream, have it ready by the time you ovulate-- get it asap because you never know when you're going to ovulate. I have a good feeling it might work for you.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph- I did talk to my doctor about the weaning off. He had never heard of doing it that way- in fact had all of his patients just stop cold turkey between 12 and 13 weeks. I expressed my concern about it so for the last week to 9 days or so he had me take one every other day instead of every day. Today will be the second day without any--I wonder if I should get some of the oral? My insurance will cover the oral so I may ask him about it. He is firmly convinced that I don't need it at this point, but I worry about everything wether I should or not :shrug:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Oh I forgot to mention my awesome good luck--my local hospital is running this new thing where if you have your baby delivered at their facility they will buy you a years supply of diapers. Sweeeeet! :thumbup: Since my babies come fast I will just plan on having this one here locally and forget trying to drive 88 miles! O my gosh, my last dd came so fast I thought I was going to have her on my bed at home! Almost did! With the first dh had time (always in the early morning for me) to take a shower, etc, this time he was in the shower and I was screaming mad at him to hurry! :rofl: *Men*. They are hard-headed sometimes :)

I have been thinking about that. I think I will invest in a waterproof mattress cover just in case...that way if I accidentally haha:) have the baby at home I won't ruin my new bed :haha: I am a bit worried about it as they keep coming faster and faster. Last one was 29 minutes :winkwink:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice- do you have a link to your chart?


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-dh and i think the reason i am having a long bleed is because of an early m/c so we must think alike :blush: also the link to my chart is right under the thumbnail picture. It should say my ovulation chart.

Well dh and i decided that i am going to the doctor when i get paid which is friday and talk to him and tell him i want progesterone cream. Im happy that dh sees the seriously. And we both researched progesterone issues together and found the symptoms and how they describe it is exactly what i experience each cycle. So now we know whats going on. Im glad we both are working together and we want results now. Now its not just me for once.


----------



## lauraemily17

I was too scared to stop using my progesterone cream until only a couple of weeks ago!! I had cut down loads though by then. 

I agree with you all re your cycle this month Patrice. It's great how involved your DH is getting as well. 

I'm currently on all fours on cushions on the sofa with a warm wheat bag on my left butt cheek, the things pregnancy do to us!! Lying forward really helps my backache but I'm finding is not so bad on my SPD (if that's what it is) get awful shooting pains in the left half of my pelvis :( found a thread on here which recommended a wheat bag so giving it a try. I've got a midwife appointment Tuesday and hoping she'll be able to give me some advice.


----------



## lauraemily17

Steph - how warm is it your way now? It's turned cold again here :( 

Coy - I'd be getting myself to the hospital at the first twinge if I was you!! 29 minutes is dam quick!! Great offer at your hospital. You get the first nappy in the uk & nothing else, apparently not even blankets!!


----------



## mzswizz

We are having warm weather over here too. Its sunny and around 80 degrees. Also yes im glad he doesnt think im crazy now. So now i get paid this friday so im going to schedule an appt for friday or after.

Hope you feel better Laura!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies-
Laura- yes, first contraction I think I am on my way lol! I wonder if your hip pain is asscoiated with walking to work? Do you drive now or walk all that way? That could cause discomfort. I remember when I was in third tri I used to fantasize about doing crunches :haha: I would tighten all my muscles and feel like I was in 7th heaven! :haha: I did find things like the donkey kick and cat stretch helped immensley.

Patrice- glad you and dh are working together that always makes it so much less stressful :thumbup:


----------



## Grey Eyes

I think I need to get more sleep ... I was applying foundation and there was this dark line crossing my face- I couldn't remove it. After about 3 frustrating minutes I realized it was a shadow :blush: Also, I tried dressing my 3 year old in 18 month old clothes :blush: And when I went to put groceries away I carried them to my bedroom. Sigh...:sleep:


----------



## SLCMommy

coy - LOL! Carried them to your bedroom! That is something I would do!!

AFM, no AF yet but I woke up this morning with a VERY tender pelvic area and very very crampy and a pimple above my lip. LOL. I'm in pain and it hurts to walk... but DH thinks AF is around the corner.... I hope it is that too. Feels like it but you never know. I'm wearing a pad just in case, LOL It's now 9:38 pm and the CONSTANT cramps and tender/sore feeling throughout my lower back, hips, and lower pelvic area hasn't stopped.


----------



## Steph32

Ashley- I think AF is about to come back!!! I really do!! Yay!! Much more pain and cramping is to be expected, after what your body went through... it's a sign that it's really trying to get back to business!


----------



## SLCMommy

Steph - Any ideas on why you think i'm cramping? Ovulation perhaps?


----------



## Steph32

Laura- It was warm here today but the weather has been so erratic, it could change at any minute! Usually the rain will last, off and on, until May. But I think we're passing the worst of it. Hope you get some more answers as to whether you have SPD or not, and what you can do about it... I don't know if I have it, but the pain is very similar.

Coy- I can't believe how fast your 2nd DD came, I can only wish for a labor like that!! Actually, I had a dream the other day that I didn't get to the hospital on time (something having to do with it being at night, and I didn't want to wake Nicholas up)... anyway I was leaning over a chair and suddenly felt like I was ready to push and I had the baby right there in the dining room. Now, I hope it doesn't happen THAT fast, but I do hope it's faster than my previous labor----- 4 excruciating days of contractions and no sleep. Yuck. I figured by the 3rd day I was set to go to the hospital, as I had to be in active labor by then, but no I wasn't. In my case I was at the hospital too soon, so of course they wanted to speed up labor... once you check in, you're on their clock! So you say it happened in a span of 20 minutes, does that include early labor and early contractions... everything???? That's crazy. How long was your first again?

That's a great deal with the diapers too, I can't believe it!!! Never heard of anything like that around here. They give all mothers who give birth there a 1 year supply? How did they manage that giveaway? Is it a new hospital, are they trying to get more baby deliveries?


----------



## Steph32

If it's more of a general cramping all over, I'd say it's AF, but if it's a localized cramp/pain on one side, probably ovulation. I'm leaning toward AF.


----------



## Steph32

It's crampy pain, not sharp pains right?


----------



## SLCMommy

Or perhaps my lining is trying to thicken enough so it sheds?


----------



## Steph32

Could be that too. Whether it's ovulation of AF, you know that it's either going to come soon or in 2 weeks! At least you have some kind of timeline to work with.


----------



## SLCMommy

no its just like really crampy and all over tender. almost as if my entire stomach/torso is in a vice. lol


----------



## Steph32

Well we know something is happening! That's good :)


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies-

Ashley, it sounds like Af to me. Oftent he first after either labor or mc is a bad one as far as cramping, etc...Motrin helps and I think you can take 2 and 2 with Tylenol.

Steph- my first dd labor started with very mild cramps about every couple hours. But my labors "rush" e.g., they start slow but then BAM! There it is. Once BAM! hits I got about an hour if I am lucky! My first took two hours and the second took 29 minutes. So I am going to try and get to the hospital before BAM! hits with this one :haha:


----------



## lauraemily17

Coy - Will they let you stay in hospital if you get in early before the rush and aren't in established labour? In the UK you're sent home if you're not at at least 3 cm.

Steph - I'll let you know what the midwife says tomorrow. Slept with a pillow between my legs last ngiht which helped a little but still been sore all day. 

Ashley - I'm thinking AF too. I used to get O pains each month but they were very mild. Hopefully it is AF arriving naturally so you can start TTC again. 

Patrice - Has AF finally left?

AFM - Well my gender guesing sklls are back to being totally wrong. I was convinced my SIL was hacing a girl but nope, 20 week scan today confirmed it's a boy!! It really seems to be a year for boys. It'll be great though as our little boys will only be a couple of months apart and will hopefullly grow up really close. My only small concern is them and their development being compared or too much competitiion being made between them by some of the family. It's harder to do this with boys vs girls as the develope at such different rates.


----------



## Steph32

Laura- Yeah, it's hard not to compare. Even with boys/girls the same age. Actually my family members don't as much comparing as I do, although I remind myself that all kids are different and especially girls develop faster than boys in most areas. Nicholas has a cousin who is the same age (girl, 3 months older) and she has always been light years ahead in her development. She has intellectual conversations and is much like a little adult... (probably like your girls Coy)! They don't even interact with each other because they are in totally different worlds. Hopefully for you, with 2 boys the same age, maybe there won't be as much comparisons because they'll be quite equal in their development. Of course personalities are always different, but are aware of that.

Coy- You must have some great relaxation/pain coping techniques in order for your labor to go so fast. I know that when the body is relaxed it responds quicker. I am trying to study hypnobabies again like I did last time (I still have the binder and dvds) but it didn't work for me last time... well it did in early labor, but as I progressed the contractions were so intense that nothing worked. I want to be more relaxed this time and let my body do the work, and hoping that my labor isn't as long as last time because I think the hypnosis will work as long as I'm not totally exhausted and delirious.

Re: Ashley-- I hope she doesn't mind that I update you guys, but according to what she said on fb, she was having the pains because she has some leftover blood/tissue from the m/c...I guess she had an incomplete d&e... so hopefully it gets taken care of :(


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura- yes, they will probably let me stay in the hospital because we are a very small town and the odds of two of us having babies on the same day is pretty small :) Also- I don't think I'll have any problem hitting 3 cm - hope it goes that fast again anyway! :thumbup:

Steph- I didn't have any relaxation technique. I tried all of them, even the breathing. The nurse tried to "show" me (like I didn't know already) and she was huffing and puffing in my face and made me very angry (I hate breath on my face) and I yelled at her... and when I am in that much pain nothing works! Lol, I do apologize for my language and possibly hurting someone's feelings by the time it's all over though. A few offended nurses and one very confused doctor!! :haha: They tried to get me to accept a doctor I didn't know and he started to "look" down there and I yelled I would kick his face in and to get me my doctor! Since I still had my boots on he just ran out of the room :rofl:
My dh told me to hold my breath and push as hard as I could and baby just popped right out! Two pushes. The doctor said "you want the stirrups?" NO! "You want me to use suction?" NO! "Forceps?" Just back off doc! :haha: He said it was the easiest delivery he ever had lol.
I hope Ashley is feeling better- often the residual mc tissues will spur or act like AF and throw her cycles into a regular flow. My mc acted like AF and I returned to normal pretty fast. I think what may have prevented her from doing so could have been the birth control?? Since this happened within a few weeks of her stopping the bc it has me wondering. Thanks for the update Steph!:hugs:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Here I go again- procrastinating. I am down to the last minute on my asignment again, but seem to pick up steam when I get to crunch time :shrug: Anyway, hoping I don't have to type "Exclusionary Rule" too many more times...:wacko: In fact I forgot what the heck it was called so just put my fingers on the keyboard and my finger memory carried out the words! :dohh:

How's everyone doing tonight? I am exhausted and full (homemade tacos- nom nom ) :)

O btw, I did talk to my doc today about the progesterone and he said it is okay to go cold turkey. :shrug: I am glad I had a week or so to wean off of it though. He told me all of his mothers that were using it just went cold turkey at 12 weeks and did wonderfully. Good to hear!


----------



## Steph32

Just wanted to update you guys... I got the report today, but unfortunately it doesn't tell me much. The tech gave me the exact measurements, but when I talked to him he said he searched everywhere but couldn't find what the reference range is. So I'm wondering, how do you know it's large then?? I hate that he gave me this info and left me hanging. He just said that the 3rd ventricle measured 9.4mm and appeared "prominent." He recommends a follow up u/s. I also called my dr because apparently he had already faxed the report over, but I could only leave a message and who knows when they'll get back to me. It's so frustrating. And I can't find any info online about it, some things say that the 3rd vent should be no more than 3mm... but I don't know if that's right.. I hope not, that would be such a huge discrepancy!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph- 
considering the shallow information that the tech has given you please try not to stress too much- I think everything is okay. Wait and talkto your doctor. If you are really worried find a heart specialist that could tell you more. Still, this is the developmental stage and I think there are a lot of variables to deal with. I think it is okay, your baby seems active and happy inthere! :thumbup: Hopefully you can get word form your doctor and I say do the follow-up U/S just for comfort if nothing else! Put your mind at ease :) :hugs:


----------



## Steph32

It's the 3rd ventricle in the brain that's the issue. Don't know yet if it's related to the head circumference being 4 weeks ahead, but both of those things worry me. If it wasn't a big deal, he shouldn't have acted like it was... and if it was a big deal, he should have given me more info. But that's just my opinion. Ugh, the waiting is the hard part.


----------



## Steph32

Am I really 31 weeks already? Seems like this past week went by fast. I'm in the single digit week countdown now!


----------



## mzswizz

happy 31 weeks Steph!

Coy-How are you?

Laura-Unfortunately, im still having spotting.

Ashley-Hope she feels better and they solve her issue.

AFM, today i am on cd12. Yes the spotting is still here. DH and I were busy yesterday cleaning up and spending time with MIL and Aunt Cherry (aunt from England). She loves to travel and so she was telling us beautiful places to visit and cant wait until we go on a cruise and start travelling :cloud9: DH and I have talked about the while progesterone issue yesterday as well. So we have came to the conclusion that when I have long bleeds and/or start bleeding earlier than normal..we think that there was a fertilized egg and it just wasnt able to implant or did implant but was unsuccessful at developing so i was having early m/c's. So DH was like..you are one fertile lady and we have been able to get pregnant but its the STAYING pregnant that is the issue and he is right. So im thinking that this is another early m/c of some sort which causes me to bleed longer. Because last cycle lasted 7 days exactly and we both think an egg wasnt fertilized because we really didnt dtd as much as we wanted to :blush: So now DH is happier because he feel with the progesterone, we will get pregnant in no time :thumbup: I get paid on Friday so i'm going to put $50 aside and call my doc on Friday to see when i can setup an appt. Im going to bring last cycle's chart and my current one so he can see what's going on and im going to insist that i receive the progesterone and see what happens. Hopefully he can look at the chart and says yes it looks like a progesterone issue. Im just ready to be able to hold a LO in our arms. Also, DH and I placed a little birthing bet for whe nwe do have a successful pregnancy. He says 16 has been showing up a lot around me like cycle wise and stuff and he was saying that he is going to bet that i am going to give birth on the 16th of my due date month. And i said im not. But in my head i was thinking about my m/c edd which was nov. 16th! So i hope he isnt right :haha: Well thats all for now.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies- 
Steph- ah, I don't know why I assumed heart ventricle :dohh: Yes, it is worrysome, I think the tech should have provided more info without worrying you so much! Stupid techs....

Laura- where are you? Hope your hip is feeling better!

Ashley- hope you feel better soon too.

Patrice- always positive! :thumbup: It's awesome that you and your dh have such a great relationship! Glad you have a deifnitive plan for this month and I am thinking you could be right about the possible mc's causing long bleeds.

Emma- one more day to bump pic YAY!

AFM- I am exhausted again lately :shrug: I think I am just not sleeping good, I am always uncomfortable :shrug: I have to fix our fence today as stupid little Boston Terrier escaped and tried to get eaten by neighbor dogs yesterday :growlmad: And I am finishing the girls room today (noooooo!) lol...


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-you sound just like me when i got to get things done around the house :rofl: And yes im thinking that would make since on why i have long bleeds. The first time i m/c'ed i had a 2 week bleed. So im thinking whenever i have long bleeds thats whats going on especially since my progesterone is going low early. Even though that may be the case..it makes me happy because now i know that we can get pregnant and it can happen rather quickly..all we have to do is solve that one issue.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Sorry ladies, I think I am in a bit of a bad mood today :growlmad: It's kind of a combination of everything. It started with looking fat (lol) I am at that stage where I just look like I am really out of shape :haha: Plus, I am tired of stressing about stuff like my nutty neighbors (they are a serious danger- even the chief said so)- it's not just the neighbors. The neighbors have a cop-friend who likes to crank us around to give the neihbors a giggle. But cranking us around is getting expensive and time-consuming. Their other "friend" is the local city inspector who happens to also be the dog catcher who's wife badly wants a Boston Terrier. So we are constantly catching him sneaking around to our back yard to "catch us" in some kind of negligence with our silly dog so he can take her. If Rocky barks twice at a squirrel that guy is over here with noise complaints and threats--with the neighbors hanging over the fence of course. I'm a bit burnt out (today anyway) of writing legal drafts, dealing with all-day court, and I feel like if I stay in my office I am fairly safe but if I step into the living room I am pelted with requests and demands, e.g., food, papers, phone-calls, Aaaargh! :wacko: Plus the easy stuff- house work. :haha:

Ah well, thanks for letting me rant (again) I think I am hormonal, but whatever it is I am feeling irritated :growlmad: I think I will go make everybody a very late breakfast (or early lunch) and go work outside. :shrug:


----------



## mzswizz

Aww Coy :hugs: Those neighbors should butt out and leave you alone. I have neighbors like that next door and they are a true pain. But now they dont mess with us because the PMS side came out of me once and since then she hasnt said anything. TTC can help in some cases :rofl:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice- if I let hormones talk for me I'd be in jail by now :rofl: I WISH that would fix it! They're like psycho people. She stands outside and will come up to the fence and stare at the girls while they play...then she pulls out her cell phone and starts snapping photo's of them. Her dh does that too! I am thinking he's a pervert of some kind or something and I am seriously worried about it. I have talked to the chief of police and they are investigating but :shrug: 

Anyway, feeling some better-- I fed everybody so should be good for a few hours :haha: Now I am going to see what I can do to dog-proof my fence! :thumbup:


----------



## lauraemily17

Coy - It's irriatating just feeling irrated I think!! All normal though. My boss comments on it all the time and now I have a memeber of my team whos pregnant I can see it in her, these hormones really do make us very grumpy and agrevated!!

How long have you been neighbours for? They're seriously messed up and sound really dangerous. Whats there circumstances? Have you got any idea why they are obsessed with your family. I hope the police can do something to protect you and get them to back off.

Patrice - the long bleeding would make a lot of sense if it's anearly miscarriage and you're right, knowing that you can get pregnant is a great thing hoepfully the progesterone is all you need. I think it may be worth you taking baby aspirin as well. Another thing that causes early miscarriages is an over active immune system, which we suspect my have caused mine. Baby aspirin in some way helps this, it also promotes better blood flow to the uterus to aid implantation. 

Steph - Thats rubbish that you've been left with so many in asnwered questions and worry. I really hope this comes to nothing and all is healthy. If there was something wrong with the brain I would have thought this would show in some sort of other developmemnt by now but everything else looks good. Hopefully your Dr will be able to reassure you soon. 

Happy single digits!! 31 weeks, it's going to go so quick!!

I had my midwife appointment today and evrything is looking ok. Blood pressure has gone up a lot since last time but it was very low for me before so it's still normal. Had some blood taken to check antibodies and iron levels and I'll get the reults in 2 weeks when I have another appointment. Bump now measures 30cm so all good there and heartbeat sounds normal. She even showed me how to find where he's lying. He's clearly found a comfy spot as he's in the same place as he was for the scan last week! It's head down which is good but on my right facing the left side of the bump, I have a baby bottom up on my ribs, didn't realise he was that high up!!

Still got the pain & my backs been bad today. Midwife said it may be spd but it could also be nerves. I'm going to see how I go for the next 2 weeks, try and find a maternity support belt, (which is a mid field, there's so many types!!) If it's worse by the time I go back then she'll refer me to phsyiotherapist. Hoping it doesn't get any worse then I should be ok to the end of the pregnancy.


----------



## SpudsMama

Patrice, a lot of what you said makes sense, especially the early miscarriages. Progesterone cream is the way forward, it helped Laura and I so much :thumbup:

Coy, I've been feeling hormonal all afternoon too. I was trying to put up some pics earlier and they just wouldn't upload. I gave up in the end because I was so damn close to throwing the bloody laptop out of the window. I ended up shutting down the computer and going downstairs for a breather. It's crazy how worked up we get over the silliest things :rofl: 

Laura, my GP told me that it's normal for BP to drop slightly during the first two trimesters but then rise when you reach the third :thumbup: It's amazing how quickly the baby gets to be higher up isn't it? This time two weeks ago all of the kicks I felt were below my belly button, but now they're a good 2-3cm above it :wacko:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies-

YES DARN HORMONES lol:haha: I took the dog out to,ahem, use the bathroom, and she looked at the fence (her little escape hole) and sat down, stared at me and refused to pee.:devil: Then,w hen I told her to come back in the house she laid down on her back and stuck her feet in the air! :growlmad: So I picked her up and made her go back in! Crazy stubborn little dog! She's showing her bull dog side! :haha:

Laura- "How long have you been neighbours for? They're seriously messed up and sound really dangerous. Whats there circumstances? Have you got any idea why they are obsessed with your family"

Ah. Yes. Back in the beginning...lol. For about 9 years now. My dd was a preemie and the neighbor lady neaned over fence and asked to hold her. Well, she lad a cigarrette in one hand and really long snapped off fingernails just loaded with dirt, and like, _stuff_. She was covered in cat hair and dh said, "Ummm,...no." So she became enraged and yelled that we thought we were better than her, bla bla. Then she called child services and lied and they came to take our dd away! Police escorted and everything- well, we proved it all invalid and they left. Then we followed through and found out the child services agent was married to the police chief at the time and was flapping her jaws about everything and the whole town was abuzz with our business. So we got her fired, the chief of police got fired, another police officer got fired and now we are the "bad guys" :rofl: Anyway it's a long tiresome battle but I refuse to give up. I get the funding though we are going to rent htis house out and moooove! :haha:

Emma- glad you didn't throw the lap top out! Phew!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies-

Well, the fence is taking longer than I thought ... snipping heavy gauge wire every inch for over thirty feet takes a while! Now my hands are tired, lol! Anyway, ready to set it now...

Dh and I have decided today is a good day for hot chocolate chip cookies :cloud9: I have to admit the prosepct of chocolate chip (and I do stress _*chocolate *_chip) cookies makes me fel better :haha:


----------



## lauraemily17

Arggghhhh can't sleepn :(

It's 5.50 am, I've been awake since 4. Got a stupidly busy day at work today as well. I'm going to be even more of a walking zombie than usual!! 

Similar thing happened last night but that was from 1.30 to about 3.30. I've heard if pregnancy insomnia, do you think this is likely to continue now? I really hope not, I'm grumpy enough as it is on not enough sleep, add the hormones & I'm going be a nightmare!!


----------



## Steph32

Laura- I know how you feel. The one time in our lives when we need to get all our sleep time in before the baby is here and we can't get it! I wake up in the very early hours too and in the middle of the night, I don't know if it's because I'm uncomfortable, or have extra energy/adrenaline, or my body is preparing me for a newborn, or dreams/nightmares... but it is frustrating isn't it??


----------



## SpudsMama

Wow, and here I am sleeping like a baby every night! I'll have to mentally prepare myself for insomnia during the third trimester though if it's as common as I think it is :wacko: xx


----------



## Steph32

Patrice- I'm glad you and dh are on the bandwagon with the progesterone... now I don't want to sound negative or pushy or anything, but just keep in mind that your doctor might have other plans and/or may not agree with you that you need progesterone... however, I would stick to your guns about it and just buy it without needing the approval from your doc first. I don't know that I would even mention it until I see him again. I would just go through the next cycle and use it before making a visit to my doctor. It can't hurt, it can only help. And if it doesn't work, at least you tried. You've waited so long already that you don't need the extra wait for approval from anyone else.


----------



## Steph32

Emma- Don't want to tell you this but unfortunately I found this to be the case... In the first and 2nd trimesters I slept pretty well (it's a different kind of exhaustion), but I think later on it's this burst of adrenaline you get as you get closer to the baby being here... I guess it's the combination of all these physical and psychological changes going on! A lot of emotions too, excitement, worry, fear... and add that to all the physical stuff... weight gain, back pains etc... :) A lot to look forward to! :haha:


----------



## SpudsMama

Steph32 said:


> Emma- Don't want to tell you this but unfortunately I found this to be the case... In the first and 2nd trimesters I slept pretty well (it's a different kind of exhaustion), but I think later on it's this burst of adrenaline you get as you get closer to the baby being here... I guess it's the combination of all these physical and psychological changes going on! A lot of emotions too, excitement, worry, fear... and add that to all the physical stuff... weight gain, back pains etc... :) A lot to look forward to! :haha:

Ooooh, sounds like fun! :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## Steph32

Coy- Hope you feel better and hope the chocolate chip cookies helped :) Your neighbors definitely sound crazy... yep, no way I would have let that lady hold my newborn either. I guess living in a small town like that, you get a lot of that kind of intrusion and lack of boundaries between people. Which is some cases, having a tight knit community is good, but not when some of the people are crazy! :rofl:


----------



## lauraemily17

Well said Steph!! Drs can be quite on the fence about the benefit of progesterone but like you say it can do no harm so it's better to use it than not. My Dr wouldn't prescribe me any but he said if I thought it helped he was quite happy for me to continue using it. Hopefully your Dr will be supportive Patrice. 

Emma - you never know you may be alright sleep wise. My sleeps been poor all the way through. It used to just be waking up every couple of hours to use the bathroom but I could get straight back to sleep, now I just lie there awake. It really is annoying. Like you Steph I'm not sure exactly why I can't get back to sleep, prob a combination of mind working too much & being achey.


----------



## Steph32

Of course, hopefully Emma doesn't have to deal with it... actually my first pregnancy was better sleep wise... it wasn't until the very end that I couldn't sleep, but that was mainly because I was having a lot of uncomfortable contractions and was also excited for the baby to come. I think I'm much more worried this time about the baby (and anxious for him to be here) than I was last time, so that keeps me up at night too. I'm definitely counting down the weeks more this time than last, because of the need to know that he will come out safe and healthy!


----------



## Steph32

Btw, not much more info yet about the ventricle thing... talked to my dr today and he didn't know much about it, he didn't know what the range of normal was either! He didn't seem too concerned or have a sense of urgency about it because all the other parts of the brain looked good. But he is referring me for a level 2 u/s which I'll probably get in 2 weeks (if I can wait that long) and hopefully they can take a look and give me some more info about it. This kind of thing is not good for a natural worrier! And I google WAY too much that it gets me into trouble. I suppose these kinds of things are teaching me a lesson though. Just haven't caught on yet!


----------



## lauraemily17

I've just had a growth scan Steph & my baby also has a big head!! For him it's the width which is particulary big, literally off the chart!! Dr wasn't worried at all though so hopefully that will be the same for your little man & by the time you get another scan things will be more proportional with the ventricle. My little monkey has also switched himself to breach, he best not get too cost there!!


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-Thanks. Yes im going to stick to my guns. The only reason why i wanted to do the doc is because i've noticed there are different types of progesterone cream by the same company and i didnt know exactly which one to choose to fit me so i thought i can just save the headache and make the doc do it for me :haha: Also at your next scan your baby will be fine :hugs:

Laura-Hoping you can get some sleep. And yes hopefully my doc is supportive. Knowing him, he listens and would say its worth trying and if he doesnt prescribe it..i will just ask him which kind i should get etc and buy it myself.

Emma-Cant believe you are almost in the 3rd tri already wow time flies.

Coy-Chocolate chip cookies are my dh's favorite. I liek them but i LOVE sugar cookies. And its funny hoe your dog reacted because my mini pinscher is the same way. She use to dig holes and every time my dh covers it..she would run over there and look and then look at him and then fall on her back :rofl: It was such a funny thing.

AFM, im on cd13 now and my temp is at 97.48. My cd11 and cd12 temps were very low for some reason. Also dh and I dtd on cd11. 2 more days before paycheck day :happydance: DH has a doc appt tomorrow and since Im off friday, im going to call on friday to see what's the earliest I can come in. The light flow/spotting is finally almost gone. Last night, it turned brown so im assuming that means she is on her way out but and also it wasnt nothing when i wiped but this morning when i took my temp, the thermometer had discharge/peach bleeding on it so its still going on up there but not a lot left which is good. I had fun yesterday. I went out with one of my best friends at a pizza place and just talked and stuff. Had a good time. Also took my niece to a park and had fun there. Felt like a little kid again :blush: Today, I have to work at 3:45pm so I wont be back home until 8:15pm. But its okay because its a 4 1/2 hour shift today so at least i can come home rather quickly. Well thats it for me. Oh and now my dh is afraid to get the progesterone because he says if he kept getting me pregnant a lot and my body just couldnt hold the pregnancy..then once i get the progesterone im going to be popping out kids left and right because im one fertile lady :rofl: But now he is happy to know that its going to take no time for us hopefully and that when we dtd..we are right on schedule :thumbup: Cant wait to try out the progesterone.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi Ladies!

Great to read all of your posts this morning. It's almost noon here actually, I have been busy and finally got a moment to check in.

Laura- I had the sleeplessness too. I think Steph is right about the adrenalin but I'm going to toss stress in there too! (Why not, right? :haha:) In fact I have been having trouble already with sleeping, I think I am just a worry-wort!

Steph- I think it is a good thing that your doctor is not too worried about the ventricle. I think if it is really serious then he would have known. Try not too worry too much!

Patrice- glad you are doing the progesterone! Steph is right- doctors are awesome but sometimes they fail to understand our urgency and they expect us to "dissappear" ith our needs until next appointment time. That is impossible for me to do! :haha: In fact, I really lucked out with my doctor because when I first approached hima bout the progesterone he stated exactlyw hat Steph said- it can't hurt so why not? And in his estimation if progesterone is the problem then we are fixing it. :) I am glad your dh is so supportive! Your litle pinscher sounds funny! We have an "adopted" grandpa who visits the girls often and he always brings his little "mi-pin". They are super smart!

Emma- it sounds like you really enjoy being pregnant! :hugs: I think that is awesome! 

AFM- I love being pregnant too, the biggest thing I combat is the changes in my body. I know some of it is psychological, etc, from when I was a kid but I am sort of a fitness freak. Seeing myself sort of balloon out is pretty impactive :rofl: In fact I noticed my belly really sticking out there today and mentioned it to dh- I said "wow, if this happens by week 13 what's gonna happen by week 39?" and dh responded something to the effect that I was supertoned with my first baby ... which led me to think he thought I was horribly out of shape this go round. :cry: Anyway, when I had the mc in November I set my mind to not worry about weight or anything. I still worked out but left my tummy alone, very few crunches. Now I just concentrate on squats, lunges, donkey kicks, walking every day, and free weights for my arms and legs. He can't expect me to look like a #@!* victoria secret model when I'm pregnant! (Ok, that's hormones talking :blush: I know he doesn't expect that but he should be prepared for my lack of reason lol).

The fence took all day yesterday. :growlmad: I ended up having to clip heavy gauge wire every inch for...let's see (calculating)...about 90 feet. By the time I was done I had three sections of fencing and then I had to tie (wire) every 6 inches along the fence until it was complete. Rocky knew it was her fault because she sat on the far end of the yard and hung her head the entire time. :haha:


----------



## SpudsMama

Grey Eyes said:


> Emma- it sounds like you really enjoy being pregnant! :hugs: I think that is awesome!

I'll be honest and say that the first trimester was absolute hell for me. Severe sickness where _nothing_ would stay down, a serious stomach bug a week or two after my :bfp:, a couple of stinking colds and all of the health issues with my Mom to name a few reasons. I would say that I really started to enjoy pregnancy when I felt the first movements, and it's gone up a notch now I know flavour I'm cooking :haha: Second trimester is the best! xx


----------



## Grey Eyes

SpudsMama said:


> Grey Eyes said:
> 
> 
> Emma- it sounds like you really enjoy being pregnant! :hugs: I think that is awesome!
> 
> I'll be honest and say that the first trimester was absolute hell for me. Severe sickness where _nothing_ would stay down, a serious stomach bug a week or two after my :bfp:, a couple of stinking colds and all of the health issues with my Mom to name a few reasons. I would say that I really started to enjoy pregnancy when I felt the first movements, and it's gone up a notch now I know flavour I'm cooking :haha: Second trimester is the best! xxClick to expand...

Glad you are feeling better! and yes, knowing what team your on is exciting! Another few weeks for me...7 or somewhere in there. And yes, I enjoy the second trimester very much! I can fel a wiggle in there once in a while but I know in a few more weeks it'll be a circus :haha: I have just started feeling better and so I am enjoying food more now, which is nice. No sour worms yet though :haha:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Oh, Patrice, I forgot tomention- I mailed you a small package today. It has the four left-over hcg tests in it and the coupons...the one coupon hinges on if you purchase a first response ovulation kit :growlmad: annoying I know...but I included the reciept and I am shipping it in the original box so you can see. If you use that coupon they buy you another one (if I remember right) for like $20.00 worth. But I can't wait for you to start poas again! We all hang on your pics :haha: If I find anymore I will ship them :friends: And an EPT coupon if you use that brand :shrug: Are you going to use OV test strips next cycle or just temp??


----------



## SpudsMama

Ah POAS... the one thing I miss about TTC. Well, that and temping, I always loved temping for some reason :haha: xx


----------



## mzswizz

coy-Thanks. Im more for temping. its soo much easier for me :haha: Also about the doc you are right. He cant turn me down though because i will demand it..nothing like a demanding woman :rofl:

AFM, well the bleeding came back as discharge/bleed so just patiently waiting for it to end. Its still in the spotting phase. Also, dh asked me before work did i call my doc to set up the appt yet :shock: I was shocked that he asked me that because he usually tries to make me prolong it but he is actually serious about the whole thing which surprised me. And i told him i will tomorrow morning and he said okay. So that made my day. So will call tomorrow and set up appt.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice- "nothing like a demanding woman " you are _*right*_! :haha: I know with my midwife her assistant would get snappish with me if I pushed too much which really irritated :growlmad: She would actually hang up on me! So, with this doctor I appreciate the fact that he sort of lets me marshmallow him into stuff BUT when it comes to serious stuff he is very firm and concise :thumbup: I still feel wierd having a guy look down there and will probably never get over it but :shrug: Since it's only when I am in labour and that is so painful- I don't care at the time :haha:


----------



## Grey Eyes

OMG I just realized I am 13 weeks and between 3-5 days---so technically in my 14th week! I just glanced at my ticker and was amazed at baby's development! :happydance: AAAAnnnnd worry sets in. Dang- can't get far from that can I? :dohh: lol


----------



## mzswizz

COY-just have a question. will the package be delivered with the regular post office?


----------



## Grey Eyes

I think so...it should be. I mailed it usps (our regular post office) to the (I am assuming) street adress you pm'd me. :shrug: Is it different now? Don't tell me- you have neighbors like mine and they steal your mail! :growlmad: lol...


----------



## mzswizz

Yes i have the same address and im just making sure. Im going to call them and have them hold it for me so i can pick it up myself because i dont want my neighbors to get a hold on it. And yes my neighbors are like that.


----------



## Steph32

Coy- Yes, the worry never goes away does it? After you get out of the 1st tri worry, then it's on to other things. And the male doctor thing... I have one too that will be delivering and when I think about it it's kind of weird (because I never had a male ob/gyn before) but in labor all modesty goes out the window... totally! At N's birth I practically had all the hospital staff in the room with me (cause I was screaming like a mad woman) all staring at my hoo-ha as I was about to push the baby out, but I could care less! :haha:

Patrice- I don't think it matters what brand of progesterone cream (although the one I led you to is better because it's more natural). But they are pretty much all the same. Now if you want suppositories that's another story... that would deliver more progesterone to your body (your uterus specifically) and you'd have to get the prescription from your dr. With the cream, you don't need a prescription. So if you go the cream route, just buy it yourself. I think it's only like $20.

Laura- I don't remember you saying that your baby's head was measuring big. Was this at your 4D scan? How big was it measuring and how many weeks? I actually didn't get a BPD measurement, I don't know why he didn't do it. Just the HC. I wonder if there is a way to find out the BPD from having just the HC measurement? I'm usually good at math, but I don't know if I could figure out this one. Maybe you might know, being the numbers person you are? ;)


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph- I love oyur comment "all staring at my hoo-ha as I was about to push the baby out, but I could care less!" lol- that's exactly how I felt! I remember dh yelling at like 3 nurses (one of them male) and saying to get out etc--he sid he kept trying to cover me up lol- like I cared! I didn't even think about it :haha: Here I am with pain ripping my body in half, I could care less what parts people are looking at. ... Cause I can still kick their butts later, right? :thumbup:

Steph and Patrice- about the progesterone. I read that micronized progesterone is very natural (that's what I had) in the suppository form. And yes, doc told me it is about as targeted to the uterus as you can get. I read the pills are absorbed by 70% by your liver and excreted before it even reaches the uterus...but the cream :shrug: I know part of it's potency is lost but if it is a natural form then definately better than the pill. I have actually read that the synthesied prgesterone can have detrimental effects, but thats still controversial. I'd say cream and/or supps either way :thumbup: as long as its natural (real progesterone, like plant form, etc).


----------



## lauraemily17

Steph - yes I think you can work out diameter using a pi equation but that will be based on the head being perfectly round which baby's heads aren't so won't give you the accurate results.
Here's my results for the 4d scan & growth scan yesterday. I'm thinking now there's a lot of room for error as according to my measurements beanies legs are about 1mm shorter this week!!! 


4d*
Bpd 7.07cm 28w3d
HC 28d 25.82cm (shows under average on chart but was 27w4d when scan done!!*

Growth scan*
Bpd 8.13cm guess 32 weeks
HC 28.65cm guess 31 weeks
Weight (using HC is exact average)*

I've had to guess how many weeks from growth scan as it doesn't tell me but does plot it on a graph which I can kindof work it out from. 

I was a little worried yesterday but given his weight is average there must be some allowance for larger heads. I've also googled & found nothing bad about a big head, went through pages but all just indicates possibility of a big baby. I'm really hoping my Mum was right & the head simply grows first!!


----------



## mzswizz

Steph & Coy-I was thinking about the suppositories which I heard good things about and a lot of women used them so that's another thing. And I had found the kokoro cream but i noticed it had like different ones so i was like huh :haha: So didnt know for sure. But I think either or should work fine now that I hear as long as its natural progesterone cream. And just like Coy i heard about some progesterone cream with bad effects thats why I wanted to go to the doc to make sure what im getting is good and safe but didnt think that of course if Steph and Emma used it then obviously its safe :dohh:

Laura-How are you?

AFM, im on cd14 today and my temp is at 97.42. About the spotting......it has officially left the building :happydance: So 13 days of bleeding & spotting. How do i manage sometimes :wacko: Oh I forgot to tell you ladies that on cd12...i had terrible cramps and i bled heavy with clots for like 30 mins. My mom gave me tylenol and a heating pad and I laid down. After awhile it went back to light bleeding and the cramps subsided. So maybe dh and my theory was right and I do experience early m/c's when i experience long bleeds. This morning was another shocker. DH is surprising me daily now i see...and i like it :haha: Well this morning while he was getting ready for work...we started having a conversation like normally but this time HE brought up the whole ttc conversation not me :shock: Well this is how the conversation went.

DH: "So what do you want to do until you get fixed?"
Me: :shock: (figured out he meant what do I want to do trying wise until i go to the doctor and fix the issue :haha: )
DH: (waiting for response)
Me: "Nothing different" :haha:
DH: "Well, i know WE can get pregnant. I dont want to keep trying and you keep conceiving and you have to suffer another m/c." (aww :hugs: )
Me: "Well, I will call up and schedule an appt and we can work from there."
DH: "Well tell him the issue and then if he doesnt prescribe the progesterone...then you tell him what's the problem and have him prescribe it" (does he sound like me or what?! :haha: )
Me: "Ok babes will do."
DH: "Ok..dang it im running late for work love you" :rofl:

So as you see..from what Im use to until now..DH has completely changed. I think what changed him is he finally understands my cycles and listens to me but the major thing is...because i keep suffering from early m/c's and i need progesterone. Just like him..i dont want to go through it again sooo im glad we working on it and if we are right..then that means i have been getting pregnant with no problem like every other month or two months and since my progesterone is low...just havent been able to hold onto it. So we WILL get pregnant before 2012 ends. Thats our goal.


----------



## mzswizz

Afm, well its set. My doc appt is monday at 10:45am :thumbup: Also, dh came back home because they wasnt enough work for the amount of techs. He has a doc appt at 2pm. Its a follow up with the lung specialist. Oh and dh and i dtd before i had to go to work which was like 30 mins ago. Im at work now though. :blush:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice- I only heard bad things about the injectionable (is that a word :shrug) synthetic progesterone...and only from blogs of women who have used it. So I think any form of natural progesterone is safe. :flower: Glad your dh is concerned and supportive :thumbup: It helps immensley I know! :)

AFM- feeling large and in charge today :haha: My other favorite jeans (you know the ones...the ones that are all bleached out with holes everywhere and raggedy cuffs...) they are suuuuper hard to button now. So in another few days I'm gonna have to give them up :dohh: Oh, and awesome dh went and got me a pair of womens black lizard western boots yesterday! :) Super supple, soft, and comfy with a low heel (I think he wants me to turn in my high heel sandals while prego but not gonna happen lol). Silly man, but I love him :hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

nice to get gifts! and yes now i know natural is best.

well, i looked on my ff calendar and it said monday will start my fertile window so im going to the doctor just in time. Also, dh and i dtd this morning so we covered around 3-5 days :haha:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Sounds like your timing is perfect! :thumbup: Glad you were able to schedule an appointment for this Monday early. I have a bugger of a time scheduling- very rarely can you ever get in same day. In fact when I called to schedule my next appointment I demanded something less than the four-six week window they always dish out. So I got a 3 week...better! :) So my next appointment is April 2nd.

Well, made french toast for everyone's breakfast (except me, yik for some reason..:shrug:) did a load of laundry, now trying to decide what to do with the rest of my day.


----------



## Steph32

Patrice- Yes most progesterone is natural, but of course some of the creams and things have preservatives but that's just par for the course. The creams I used both had Wild Yam Extract and Fermented Plant Derived Progesterone. The one that my ND specifically gave me for this pregnancy was called "Progonol" (comes in a tube) and you can get that online too. Looks like you're getting your dr's apt just in time, but hopefully you don't ovulate before then. And hopefully he can give you something right away so you don't have to wait to buy or order it. Good luck with your dh's appt today.

Laura- With your measurements I wouldn't worry at all. If BPD is 3 weeks ahead and HC is just 2 weeks ahead, that's still plenty within the range of normal... even if it's close to being accurate. The technician says that anything within 3 1/2 weeks is normal, but if it's more than that, he likes to follow up or have someone else take a look. So because mine was 4 1/2 weeks ahead, he wanted to have someone check on it again (and of course, combined with the 3rd ventricle thing he def wanted follow up).
By the way, I did find out how to get my BPD and it was simpler than I thought! :dohh: On the pic of the screen, there are lines along the edge and I figured out each line represents 1cm... so I just used that as a ruler for the across the head, side to side measurement. Mine turned out to be 8.5cm (or 85mm) which is about 34-35 weeks ahead. So that is large too :(


----------



## Steph32

Coy- French toast... mmm... if only I could eat eggs... and bread and sugar!


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-yes im happy with my ob/gyn because i can get in within a few days and its only him working in there so you would think it would be harder but nope. and now i want french toasts lol.

Steph-Im hoping i dont ov before then neither. I was just thinking that but i've noticed..long bleeds prolong my ov so im hoping thats what is goingto happen this time around. And dh and i got up to tuesday covered :winkwink:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies-

I'm not sure your opinions on this but I thought I'd pop this link in here anyway. I'll put it at the bottom of my post. Since we are all moms or moms-to-be (or both) this is a good thing to keep an eye on in your areas. This is just U.S. though I have to find similar links for overseas. You put in your zip or town and it tells you how many sex-offenders live in your area, post their pictures for you, and gives you their physical adress. Unfortunately I found out we have 6 of them living as close by neighbors :( I wanna moooove! :cry: One guy got arrested because w ecaught him trying to take pictures of our 4 year old (a few years ago) up her dress with his cell phone in the grocery store! We called the police, they confiscated his phone, erased the pics, ran his name and found out he was a child-rapist from another area and failed to register :ninja:. Anyway, here's the link. I put it for New York, NY just as a general.

Laura- your dh might have a good idea of a data base for the UK as you mentioned he works in law enforcement somehow...I have heard of ViSOR in the UK but not sure if it is up and running yet or not .

https://www.homefacts.com/offenders/New-York/New-York-County/New-York.html


----------



## Steph32

Coy- Thanks for the link. I think I've looked on this kind of site before as I was curious. This one says I have 3 offenders within a mile from my house. Never seen them before though, but now I know what they look like so I can keep my eye out! That's scary though, you already had an incident with one... wow all these people you have to deal with in your town!


----------



## lauraemily17

Coy - I might have to make myself some French toast tomorrow, yummy! Not had it for years & got a taste for it now!! That's really sweet if your hubby buying you shoes. My DH is only brave enough to buy nightwear or underwear but he does it well!! I had to give up my heels after I fell if them!! :dohh:

Patrice - glad youve got your appointment & in time before you ovulate. You know it's good that o is delayed when you bleed for longer as it allows your body longer to build the lining back up. 

Steph - thanks for the info on the ranges. I've got another scan at 36 weeks so really hoping it's all back in proportion by then. That's genius how you worked out dpd!! I can't remember if you said but what range were the other measurements? Is everything over average to some extent? Just wondering if he is just a big baby? 

Afm - a friend has given me a bump belt & it is amazing!! Immediately after putting it in the pain went inside my legs & I could walk normally again!! Think it must have been pressure on a nerve for it to help so quickly!! Beanie is currently investiging the new thing across his home as well, prodding & stroking it!! Got a nice long weekend ahead of me now as I'm off until Tuesday. I've even left my laptop at work so there's no temptation to check emails!! 

Also had some sad news, remember my mums cat who was poorly? Well she's been a real fighter & finally died today. Turned out she had a brain tumour & given her age the kindest thing to do was to put her down. :(


----------



## lauraemily17

Millie & the bump!!

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/c64839fb.jpg


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, well the spotting is back after sex :dohh:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice- that's what has me wondering if you aren't having early m/c's...when AF is over, I mean- it's over (right?). But if there is somethine else going on it may take longer to flush. Andif the cervix is involved (as in an m/c) I'd think it would cause spotting when it got irritated (like with dtd). :shrug: That's the only thing I can imagine would cause it but I could be wrong. Stupid AF! :growlmad:


----------



## Grey Eyes

AFM- 

I am hungry. I crave chocolate. :wacko:


----------



## mzswizz

Well since i think cd10..cant really remember what cd it was, i have had a light flow or you might as well say spotting. Cd12, i had severe cramps and a heavy bleed with clots for like a hour then after that, it went back to how its been so i am as lost and confused as i can be. I cant wait to see my doc.


----------



## Steph32

Patrice- That just isn't right, there's gotta be something going on. To bleed in the middle of your cycle, and especially with cramping, that is not normal. Press your doctor to do anything, any more tests etc, to find out why this is going on. You already had an ultrasound of your uterus and ovaries right? Have you had an hsg? If this doctor won't do much testing, try to see if you can be referred to a reproductive endocrinologist. As I've said before, they can run the full gamut of tests that OB's don't really think about. If you want to get pregnant, you gotta find out what's going on. But just because it's so convenient, and you don't need doctor's approval, that's why I would suggest the progesterone cream to being with. It could be something as simple as the egg not implanting because of low progesterone, causing the extra long bleeds. But I think if the progesterone doesn't work, there's more to the story here...

Laura- So sorry about your mom's cat :( Sounds like she had a long life though. And Millie loves the bump, huh? Looks like she's guarding the baby! That's what my dogs do too. And I'm glad you get a bit of a vacation... enjoy!!

Re: measurements, actually the baby is only measuring large in the head. AC was spot on for my dates, and FL was a week behind. HC and now looks like BPD are far ahead of everything else. That's what worries me! If everything was big, well then, I might be able to attribute it to my GD or something, but typically with GD the AC gets too big. So it's a good sign that my GD is not out of control (yet) but still don't know why the head is measuring so much bigger than everything else. In babies with hydrocephalus, the head measures big, but that is because of extra fluid in the lateral ventricles... but my lateral ventricles are measuring great... it's just the 3rd ventricle that's big I guess. But no one has ever heard such a thing as the 3rd ventricle being enlarged by itself. So my case is a little confusing. I always get the weird things going on that no doctor can answer!


----------



## Grey Eyes

That's what has me stumped too is the clots-- I rarely had clots during AF if any they would be suuuper tiny. But with mc I had huge egg size clots (scary). Yes, I am anxious for your appointment too and am glad you made your doc schedule you soon! Six months indeed :growlmad:


----------



## Grey Eyes

K ladies, I am having a minor issue with weight gain! For me minor is major lol...Since I have always been such a fitness nut pregnancy always sort of freaked me out only in the sense it seemed to take away any control over my body that I've had. Tonight my bump seems huge to me, which is cool, but dh told me that my thighs were "a little more fatty" GASP! (lol). But, I did ask :dohh:. I think it bothers me so much because dh has always been so disciplined and fit--he was a martial arts instructor with his own school, trained Navy Seals, very tough...he even won dance competitions dancing like Travolta for crying out loud :growlmad: etc. So I think that deep down I am worried he will look at my body and see an undisciplined slob. Even though pregnancy sort of grabs hold of you and takes over- he has even told me that but I still worry. He told me now is not the time to lose weight- of course not, I know that. And I am doing lunges, squats, etc, being careful with my diet, but still....this is the hardest part (aside from baby-stress) of pregnancy for me. Being in a different groove of fitness :wacko: Any advice???


----------



## Steph32

But Coy, you are so tiny! At least I've always been able to tell that from your pics. Would it help if you told you dh how you feel, that you would appreciate him avoiding any kind of comments re: weight, no matter how small? Even though we know he's not doing it to make you feel bad, I guess he doesn't realize how much the little comments affect you. And you are already putting a lot of pressure on yourself about the weight issue, so when someone else makes a small comment it makes it that much harder. 

You are just getting into the 2nd tri so that is when the weight gain starts to happen. But you have to remind yourself that it's for your baby! Your baby needs all the nutrition (and when I say nutrition, yes, I mean allowing yourself to pig out on the things that you normally would steer clear of... you deserve your chocolates and desserts too!) Just give in to your cravings, they are there for a reason. As far as staying fit, it seems like you are such an active person naturally that doing the extra exercises and things wouldn't be difficult for you to stay on top of... those kinds of things will help you feel better emotionally too. Sometimes when I lay around and do nothing I feel like a whale (even though I'm not) but just being lazy makes me feel "bigger" and worse about my body image.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph- you are right :dohh: I had a weak moment, lol...Yes, I am constantly reminding myself that it's for a healthy baby. And funny thing is- I was always thin but after weight gain, baby, etc each progressive pregnancy I always seemed to lose the weight faster and gain muscle more quickly :shrug: Actually dh is usually very good when I am preggo- running out to get me root beer floats (like I neeeed that :haha:) and giving me awesome back rubs...he is trained in pressure point massage (martial art technique) so it's pretty amazing :cloud9: Can't wait for that to start lol! So I will really try hard not to worry about! I did indulge and have some chocolate today :smug: And no sooner than I did dh comes popping into my office and (with a worried face) asks me "did you eat any chocolate?" :haha: Not because he's worried I will but our 7 year old has been very naughty lately and been helping herself to candy...I bought a two-pound bag of tootsie rolls to hand out to the girls as occassional treats...well, I was vacuuming one day and found a very large stash of wrappers :growlmad: She admitted to getting up before everyone (to watch cartoons) and eating them for breakfast :rofl: So we are on patrol with her now, silly girl.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph- btw, I was doing some research...have you considered seeing a perinatologist? "The perinatologist will perform a targeted ultrasound to examine the anatomy of the brain to confirm ventriculomegaly". I guess these kind of doctors are experts..I don't think you have anything to worry about but I do understand your concern and if it were me I'd be wanting all the info I could get. Has your doc talked about recommending anyone so you can put your mind at ease?


----------



## Steph32

Actually, this is where my problem lies. It's kind of complicated and it's been a rough few days trying to figure this all out, and where I stand with all of this... didn't want to overexplain on here or burden you ladies about this. Cause it's all just getting ridiculous to me anyway! But anyway, I've been back and forth with my OB and the tech about this... because of course I always have so many questions about the littlest thing, I'm really a nuisance of a patient! I do so much research myself that I go into conversations with doctors asking about all these technical things that they don't expect me to know about!

Anyway, here's the deal. I talked to my OB at length over the phone... he doesn't know anything but he knew I was worried so he suggested I go to the prenatal diagnostics center at the hospital and get the Level 2 u/s which is then read by a perinatologist. I would then get that expert opinion. Sounded great to me, until I found out when I called them that in order to have them look at the brain again, they have to do a full 1 hour anatomy scan of EVERYTHING.... even though I just had one somewhere else which showed that everything else was normal. I had expected that they would only look at the area that seems to be the issue... and just check in on the growth, etc. But these were the rules. I really am against this much exposure to u/s, especially since I just had a long 2D/3D/4D u/s last week. I told my OB this and he didn't have the authority to make an exception for me either. So now I'm in the middle of talking with the diagnostics center to see if one of their perinatologists can meet with me for a consultation to just go over the report, discuss things more in detail and hoping they can just tell me whether this is something that 1) was done/measured accurately and 2) if this looks suspicious and warrants more testing. IF it really does, I have no problem doing another u/s or even an MRI of the baby's brain. But because of rules, I really don't know if they will allow me to have a consult with the expert without doing another full u/s. I'll find out tomorrow though. If they won't do it, I've been trying to find other perinatologists in the area that might be able to do this. Or even JUST scan the brain, that's it. I mean, common sense wise, there is no reason for them to scan all the anatomy again when everything looks perfectly healthy!! So I'm just frustrated at rules and regulations. It's causing more stress than the issue of the 3rd vent itself. All this stuff has really put things more into perspective for me, and just starting today I'm really actually becoming more comfortable with the whole idea of "what will be will be." It is what it is. I have faith that everything is fine, I really do, but if for some reason it's not, we will deal with the consequences. I know in my heart it's nothing serious (if it were, the tech would have found other things going on) but if it's a minor issue there's no reason why we wouldn't be able to handle it. It's my child, I'm willing and strong enough to handle whatever comes my way, whatever is his destiny. So... with that said, that's where I'm at right now. I'm still pursuing getting a consult, but if I can't then I'm not worried about it. I might (at some point toward the end of the pregnancy) get a quick u/s just to check in on his growth and take another peek at the ventricle, but I'm not going to do any extensive testing if it's not needed. I feel like he's doing just fine in there, wriggling away all the time... I know he's healthy.

Sorry for the long post... thanks for allowing me to vent about this :)


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-hopefully from your reports..the expert can just tell you that everything is fine. And I know this is the SECOND time i have had a long bleed. First the 20 day period now so far 15 days. Well 12 days of light and now 3 days of spotting. I have had an u/s of my ovaries and cysts and the ovaries are perfect and the cysts are simple cysts and are super tiny and i only have two. Never had a hsg. And im ready to get the progesterone so i can finally see if that helps. My doctor wasnt concerned the first time I had the long bleed because that was the first time it happened so he said it can be due to many factors but since it has happened again in a small time frame..i think now he will do tests etc. He even said if it happens within 3 months or so or if it happens every month to call and set up an appt so he can see me. And it has happened so im going to go see him and see whats going on. I like the fact that he actually listens and cares. Compared to my primary doctor who only do a little bit of tests and then she told me that im young so it would be normal if sometimes my cycles go out of whack :saywhat: what does my age got to do with it?! Sorry for the long post :blush:

Coy-Your daughter sounds like my niece who would sneak sweets and then when you finally catch her...confesses to doing more than that :rofl: Silly girl.

AFM, well cd15 for me. My temps have been pretty stable. Which is good. Still having spotting. Dont know why so will let my doc know on Monday. Yesterday was nice. DH and I went out with my SIL and her two kids for her birthday. We had alot of fun. And just so happens, my snotty boss was there and I didnt even notice. I was telling my SIL about how terrible she was to me etc and then i only noticed her when she was leaving with her family and they were like 2 tables across from us. So hoping she didnt see nor hear me :blush: But all was well. Today im off so i get to relax finally. So we shall see how today goes.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph- from what I have read u/s is generally safe for 40 minutes and longer. U/s machines vary in power output though so it would be good to find out if the machine they would use is high or low on that scale :shrug: Also- from what I have read they don't have any conclusive evidence that prolonged and excessive exposure is detrimental to the baby- the studies performed showed that babies exposed for extremely long (and often) u/s may indicate neurologic issues by the age of 8 or 9 but they say studies are inconclusive (get this) because of lack of interest thus research is not performed :dohh: I know in my last pregnancy I had to have u/s evry two days for over a week. She was overdue and the doc was concerned if my aniotic fluid dropped too low we'd have to perform a c-section. Anyway, I think if you are really concerned about it you should have the test done but verify that you have a skilled and experienced technician....from what Ihave read most reports like this that just scare the crap out of mothers is issued by inexperienced techniciians who don't know their butts from apple butter. :growlmad:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Oh, btw, small situation...what would you ladies do if there was a family living nearby (here's my situation) that did not have money, e.g., inheritance, etc, and the mom didn't work, and the dad only worked part-time ata helmet making factory. They own a huge 3 story home with 5 acres of in-town property. The mom drives a cobra (!) then says she's tired of it and trades it for a brand new custom painted cougar. The dad is driving a big Hemi Dodge charger. Three months later (still has the charger) gets an escalade to drive around and for their sons 16th birthday buys him a brand new 4-door Dodge pickup (again, custom paint) with a lfit kit. K- that's a lot of vehicles for low-income people, but even though I see it I stay out of it. Now their little girl is my oldest dd age (7) and wants to play but she's mean and steals their Barbies and calls them names. Then she tells my 2 year old "I didn't come to play with you so you go to the other side of the yard- and _*STAY THERE*_!" So I send the little girl home. Now she keeps coming back wanting to play. :growlmad: But now she tells me "mom is going to be, um, *busy* for a few hours and wants to know if you will let me stay here until she gets back." I ask where her mom is going and she doesn't know. But "mom" refuses to issue a contact phone number, no emergency contact info, won't tell me where she's going and no definitive on when she's coming back, and is that a problem for me?? Then the mom breaks down at me and tells me they might deport her husband...:saywhat:

Ummm...is it just me or should I keep my girls the @#$%%^ away from these people?


----------



## mzswizz

Yes coy. That family is one heck of a mess. And it doesnt SOUND like they are low income. If he is getting deported..maybe its because he is using thee factory job as a cover up to an even BIGGER issue. I know there was this one family which lived across the street and they drove nice cars but never went to work. Weird right? Well one day police cars came in and SWAT team and lo and behold raided their house and found what......drugs!! Which makes sense on how they could afford everything. That family sounds weird and rude. I wouldnt blame you for not wanting anything to do with them. They seem like they are into something that you dont want to be associated with.


----------



## Grey Eyes

mzswizz said:


> Yes coy. That family is one heck of a mess. And it doesnt SOUND like they are low income. If he is getting deported..maybe its because he is using thee factory job as a cover up to an even BIGGER issue. I know there was this one family which lived across the street and they drove nice cars but never went to work. Weird right? Well one day police cars came in and SWAT team and lo and behold raided their house and found what......drugs!! Which makes sense on how they could afford everything. That family sounds weird and rude. I wouldnt blame you for not wanting anything to do with them. They seem like they are into something that you dont want to be associated with.

Well, yeah, it's weird, because the helmet factory employs a large number of people and what's strange is they are all non-english speaking hispanics. And they'll have their jobs for a couple months then move and new non-english speaking hispanics take their place. So I am thinking its either drugs or illegal alien networking from Utah. Either way, I don't want to be responsible for somebody's kid and then get dragged into court over something off-the-wall. Good advice, Patrice! :thumbup: Thanks! My dh has a struggle because he loves kids and doesn't want to say anything mean to the little girl you know? So when he opened the door to tell her Teagen can't play my two-year old butted in front of him and said "Hi Gabby- last time you were here you wouldn't say "hi" or shake Teagens hand, so I don't think she'll ever want to play with you again". LOL- leave it to children! :dohh:


----------



## mzswizz

Lol that is soooo funny. Well the little girl had it coming because she was being rude herself. Leave it to the children and they have a way with words lol. And yes I agree it could be drugs or illegal alien networking. You're welcome. I just dont want your family to have to get involved in a mess because of those people.


----------



## lauraemily17

Coy - Wow, you have some messed up neighbours!! Definately sounds dodgy. In the UK if I saw that happening I'd put it down to either drugs or benefit fraud. It's definately best to keep your distance. We have a few 'dodgy' neighbours, we had a drugs raid once on 3 houses the opposite side of the road. DH really struggles with the neighbourhood sometimes being a police officer but it's more practical living here than in his house that we rent out which is in a nicer area. 

Patrice - When you had the scan of your ovaries did they check the lining of your womb? Your clots might be related to the miscarraige you had a few months back, maybe left over tissue. The only reason I think that is if this is a miscarriage it would have been very early and when I had my early one I rpob only bled for a day longer than usual and didn't have any clots then every AF afterwards was normal.

Steph - Sounds like you've had a stressful time trying to get to the bottom of things. I can understand why you don't want another scan as you've mentioned before how you feel about them. I can however see whyh they would want to do it again. If they are going to give there professional opinion they're going to want to see it for themselves and scans are not always accurate. I've searched a lot on here for threads were others have had babies with big heads and there's quite a lot. Often tehir babies heads have been 4 weeks ahead and measuring above the 95% percentile but they've had completely normal babies some bigger but none huge! I know the 3rd ventrical makes your situation unique but I can't help but wonder if the tech wasn't right in what they saw? When you're measuring in millimeters a small mistake can have a big impact on the numebrs. It's great how you're accepting what will be will be and the reasurance you're getting from him moving around lots. I really think everything will be ok and hope that someone can give you some proper reassurance soon.

AFM - Had a day at home alone today as DH has been following the Olympic torch around the UK as a practice run for the real thing. Thankfully he's not scheduled to actually do it on the day as that's Beanies due date and he will be a long wat from home!! I know the chances of being born on time on slim but I was so I think it may be more likely that Beanie is. 

It's been a bit of an intro to maternity leave today and I really can't wait. I have however managed to hurts my pelvis even more!! :( All I've done is some grocery shopping, put laundry away and wash up but it's a lot more manual than what i usually do at work. Pushing trollys for 1 thing is not good for pelvis pain then I've had to carry heavy shopping bags and baskets of laundry upstairs. Even with my support belt i am now very sore. Think I will be nesting very slowly when I'm off, my brain wants to do what I used to which would be clean the house from top to bottom in a day but I can't even manage a room now!! :dohh:


----------



## mzswizz

Laura-Aww :hugs: hope you feel better. Rest should be able to get you back in tip top shape. Thats what i hope. Also when they did the u/s..yes they did measure lining, ovaries etc. Everything except follicles. They said everything came back normal..well they said perfect which they also looked shocked by :shrug: I have to find the paper in order to give you the exact measurements etc but i know they said all is good and i have nothing to worry about. So now, im just waiting to go to the doc so we can finally end whatever is going on for good. 

AFM, well been using the bathroom alot and noticed that it seems like the spotting is going away because now im getting discharge but it still has a hint of pink in it. I really have no clue what in the world is going on but my body is acting normal because the temps are very stable so we shall see.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura- you'll have to take it easy when you can! Try not to overdo it. I know it gets really uncomfortable sometimes, and the pelvis pain is because your body is (this hurts just writing it) spreading in preparation for birth. The hips and pelvis have to literally spread apart and as that happens your hormones surge to help loosen the muscles. Sooo when you use those muscles they damage easily. Do you have stairs in your home or is it an apartment on an upper floor? Either way, I remember we had stairs in our apartment with my first dd and it was a bugger! Now we have a nice ground floor house - waaay to small for us but at least no stairs! :haha:


----------



## Steph32

Coy- Wow, what a mess of a situation. Who ARE all these people in your neighborhood? :haha: Yes, you don't want to get dragged into that situation. You know, I think everyone else knows what a nice and peaceful family you have, i.e. no drama, have your sh#& together... so they want to bring you down... you guys are just trying to do your thing, have a happy life, and some people just don't like to see that. Seems to be the theme with both your neighbors AND your family, doesn't it? Not to call attention to the negative people in your life, but unfortunately... I think we all have them... 

Hard situation when there are innocent kids involved (although she is mean, we know it's not her fault)... but the mother is not being responsible and has no right to just leave her kid with you without any regard, or any info on their family or what they are doing/where they are going. Sounds like the kids are working it out amongst themselves. Sounds like your DD's have good heads on their shoulders and they know who they want and who they don't want to associate with! :haha:

Patrice- I meant to ask you, how did your DH's appt with the lung specialist go? Did they find out anything?

Laura- I seriously know how you feel right now. I don't work, so housework comprises a lot of my day and it is hard to do simple things like laundry, dishes... just anything that involves bending down and getting back up again. I can only do that so many times before I'm just worn out. It's like trying to get back up while holding 10 lb weights around your hips and legs. I can't do much around the house anymore, the physical stuff is hard. Does the belt help at all? I have one, but I keep forgetting to put it on... and sometimes it feels restrictive... but I think I need to get more used to wearing it.


----------



## Steph32

Coy- Re: the ultrasounds... yes, I've seen some of the research and there actually aren't many long-term studies on their use... and how long/how many is safe... although there are ties to speech problems, developmental delays, etc... I think just because I already have a child with speech delays and hyperactivity issues, I am wary about anything that affects a baby in the womb... and as young children of course. I mean, common sense wise I just try to stay away from anything that doesn't sound healthy to me... and we know that u/s waves heat up body tissue at a fast rate and does affect the brain cells... I don't think several scans hurt or have a detrimental effect but when they add up or they are long scans... well, we really just don't know what effect they have... we know in most cases it's safe in the short term but there aren't a whole lot of follow up studies to track children's development because it would be so hard to tease out other factors. Bottom line, I just didn't feel comfortable with doing an hour long u/s when I just had a 40 min one done last week. Not to mention, doing a level 2 u/s would be an out of pocket cost of $500!!! (After billing my insurance like $2,000). Umm, can't really afford that right now. So...... I really didn't want to do it if it's not medically necessary.

Good news is I did speak with one of the doctors at the diagnostics center today. I don't know if she was a Peri but she works out of Stanford Hospital and has a lot of experience in reading prenatal u/s. She was very nice and allowed me to sit down with her in her office while looking at the images and DVD from my u/s last week on her computer! She knew I was hesitant to do another u/s and took time out of her schedule to talk with me so I was very appreciative of that. She really did reassure me though that there wasn't anything glaring that she could see, that they really don't even look at the 3rd ventricle, and the part that he measured wasn't even what was standard in measuring for the 3rd ventricle... kind of confusing, but she basically said what I was thinking all along, that the measurements just didn't make sense. Of course, she couldn't tell me _officially_ that "everything is fine" because she didn't do the u/s, but off the record she said that I shouldn't worry. So I'm not going to worry. I might go somewhere to do a quick growth u/s, maybe at like 36ish weeks, but nothing for now. Case is closed. Stick a fork in it. Hahahaha. I am going to just enjoy my weekend now... we are finally painting the baby's room on Sunday, AND we have a childbirth class... and it's 80 degree weather :)


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-My dh's appt went well. Breathing wise..he is much better. The previous appt, the doc diagnosed him with asthma. So with the inhalers..he is doing much better. Now the doc did say he have high blood pressure. And wants him to get a certain blood test done which tells him about his organs etc in just one blood test..cool right? And dh told him that high blood pressure, high cholesterol and diabetes runs in his family. So the lung specialist said he's going to make him healthy and solve the blood pressure issue because he is young and its better to solve it now then later. Also we found out that he studied in internal medicine and he could not only be the lung specialist but our primary doctor which means we only pay a $25 copay to see him and he is good. 

AFM, today marks cd16 and also the spotting has officially left the building this time. I havent had any pink since last night and dh and i dtd last night and this morning and still no spotting :thumbup: So im happy. Also my temp went up to 97.51 so im assuming that the spotting is officially gone. While i was having spotting, it usually stayed in the 97.40s range the most. Well I work today but I get off early so im happy and then im off from sunday-tuesday :happydance: I got my doc appt in 2 days so im happy. DH and I even talked about what i should say and everything and when I should say what i think is the issue etc. He gave me some good tips i must say. I dont want to just say in the beginning that its a progesterone issue without letting the doc do all the necessary things to come to that conclusion. Sooo im going to just tell him whats been going on and get his opinion and THEN say well i think its this thats the issue. He probably is going to do bloodwork which I am okay with. As long as i get an answer. Also, if he doesnt prescribe the progesterone, im going to ask him can he prescribe it to me. But we shall see if he does it on his own. Cant believe im on cd16 already. If ov occurs around the same time as last cycle or earlier, then i may ov in 7-9 days :shock: Doesnt seem like its going to be coming around so fast. I guess because i have been busy with the spotting and family and work etc that i really didnt pay attention to what cd i am on even though I always type it in. Now i actually paid attention and my cycle is going by rather quickly. In 4 more days, I will be on cd20 already. Cant wait until Monday :thumbup:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies-

Steph your comment "they really don't even look at the 3rd ventricle, and the part that he measured wasn't even what was standard in measuring for the 3rd ventricle" confirms my earlier assesment that maybe (and this is the most professional language I have right now, lol) the tech doesn't know his butt from apple butter :haha: So yes- nothing to worry about! Phew! I am happy for you! Just relax and enjoy your 3rd tri! :) :hugs:

Patrice- glad you are getting stuff figured out for your dh! :thumbup: Asthma is no fun, especially if it goes undiagnosed.

Laura- how are you today?

Emma- are you back home yet?

AFM- felt like crap when I woke up (sorry) headache, backache, butt-ache (jk!):haha: but after a nice warm shower I am better. Dh was feeding the girls so I didn't have to worry about that right off. It seems like it might be a nice sunny day so maybe I will go out in it and do something :shrug:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Well, I put on a nice tank top and raked up half of the back-yard...the neighbor lady has (in lieu of putting in a privacy fence) stretched blue tarps across her back yard and suspended them with chicken wire :shrug: anyway, she was out there staring at the girls and she looked over and saw me standing there, gasped really loud, and yanked the tarp up to cover her face! :rofl: WTH? Annnnnyway...I told the girls from now on if she comes and stares at them to point their fingers at her and start yelling really loud (for the neighborhood to hear) "THAT CRAZY LADY IS STARING AT ME AGAIN!" lol, maybe she'll stop??

We went for a walk, the girls and I. They got to throw rocks over the bridge into the water and make wishes, then they got to pet really slobbery ponies on the way home :wacko: Kids, huh? :hugs: I tried to convince them to let me make them strawberry banana shakes but they'd rather have "real sugar" ice cream :haha: So far it's been a good day :)


----------



## mzswizz

Sounds like a nice day you had Coy. And that woman is weird :shrug: Yes, im happy that he finally helped him with his asthma because it is much better now. He caught asthma due to second hand smoke unfortunately. While he was working, he had to install cable at chain smokers' houses and other house with lots of smoke and we didnt think that he would have gotten asthma from it. It sucks and he is trying to look into another job because its not good for his health.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Good Sunday Morning, ladies! 

Well, so much for my nice day outside yesterday- I am sporting a gorgeous bright red sunburn today :( lol...It happens every spring without fail! Patrice, how I envy your naturally tan skin! And Steph- living in California where the sun always shines!:growlmad: My dh is part Italian and Oglala Lakota Sioux Indian so he and the girls tan this beautiful olive golden color...if a cloud so much as thins they blossom into color!here I am the only Irisher and I have such fair skin :growlmad: lol...oh well, it takes me longer I guess. Does any of you have any inside tips on safety and suntanning during pregnancy? I know not to get too hot but am wondering if I can at least attempt to lightly tan this summer :shrug:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Where is everybody? :shrug: I am feeling chatty....:haha:


----------



## lauraemily17

Hi Ladies

Has a busy couple of days but not too psyically active so the pelvis pain hasn't been so bad. I do have stairs at home unfortuneatly, I also work on the 1st floor with the canteen on the second floor so usually use the stairs a lot at work. My midwife told me I'm better to use the lift though a habit I'm trying to get into!! I'm not too sure about the belt now Steph. At first I wore it in a way to lift the bump which helped with pain between the legs but didn't feel right. I looked on you tube and turned out I had it all wrong. It's supposed to be around the hips and lower back literally squeezing the pelvis back together. I tried this yesterday when we did an hours shopping but had to take it off as it caused really bad lower back pain. I got better as soon as I took it off but then the pain came back in the pelvis although not so bad. I think I'll only use it someitmes rather than all the time.

Patrice - That's great that your DH has been diagnosed, ashma when treated properly is easy to live with, my sisters had it since she was very young but has never actually had a full on ashma attack as it's always been manged really well. Hopefully they can sort out is blood pressure as well. Are you going to be doing opks this month? You'll be nearing your fertile window soon I think.

Steph - That's fantastic news re the 3rd ventricle. Well done as well on finding someone to talk through, just shows persisitance pays off. Is it this weekend you're painting?

Coy - Love what you've taught you're girls to say when you're neighbours staring!! I'm jealous of your sunshine! It's rained everyday her for a week. I'm hoping it holds off until later in the day tomorrow as my Mums coming round to do my garden!! You should be good to tan but try not to burn, apparently skin is more sensitive when pregnant so you burn easier. I usually use factor 10 sun cream when I first start tanning in the UK but I think I'm going to go for factor 20 while pregnant, will take a little longer to build some colour but I hopefully shouldt burn.

When we went shopping yesterday we picked up some bits for my hospital bag which I think I'm going to make a start packing soon. Way too early I know but the control freak in me needs to have at least started it!! I picked up lots of miniture cosmetics, shampoo, conditioner that kind of thing. Lots of maternity pads. Also starting to think about what to wear in labour. Ideally I want a water birht in which case I'll prob wear nothing but if one isn't available I don't want to be totally nude!! My friend has suggested an over sized cotton shirt as they're light and it;s easy to unbutton for skin to skin contact straight away. I'm not too sure though. Whatever I go with has to be really cool as our hospitals are really really hot, especially in the July. Have you ladies got any suggestions?


----------



## mzswizz

coy-you know you are the first to envy my skin :haha:

laura-i may try opks but im still debating about it. i might just temp.

AFM, im on cd17 and my temp is 97.64. Sooo my body is doing its own thing. I am spotting on and off. DH told me to take a test to rule out pregnancy so i did and it was negative of course. Also, tomorrow is my doc appt. My mom wants to go with me. It's okay though because she knows that dh and i are ttc. The only thing is, once we do get pregnant....i am keeping it a secret from her until i am 12 weeks. But she can see what i got to go through though. Its nice to have someone on my side when going through these rough times. Well, dh and i went to the movies this morning and now we are visiting family. Cant wait until tomorrow.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura- about what to wear during labor...We had it all planned and it always backfires! The hospital staff strips you down and makes you wear one of their gowns because they have to have access points everywhere- e.g., the fetl monitor is strapped around your tummy, etc. So maybe ask them before you spend money on a lot of extra stuff you can't use...:( which is what I did :( lol. My labor was prgressing so fast the nurse panicked when she saw my tall lace up black leather boots! :haha: Finally I told her they zip up and she about fainted, lol. About the sun cream-- what brand do you use? I found this awesome site (I will post the url) where you can put in any product and it will tell you how safe it is in pregnancy on a scale of like 1-10 with 0 being perfect and 10 being the worst. Most sun creams are bad! Unfortunately. I was all geared up today to slather it on and dh told me to check it out first :shrug:


Patrice- yes, I envy your skin! I wish I could get dark fast or be born dark but nope :nope: that's the irisher in me. Red in my hair too and very very fair skin but I try! :thumbup: I was out in it for a little bit with the girls today but not too long. Think I'll call it quits for today- so I don't burn more! :growlmad:


URL for product safety:

https://www.ewg.org/skindeep/search.php?query=sun+screen


----------



## Grey Eyes

Here's some safe products, e.g., sun screen, makeup, etc..

* Lyphazome Inside Tan (suless tanner)*
Score: 2 &#8211; (Low Hazard)
What it contains: Jojoba Oil, Sesame Seed Oil, and Shea Butter which pregnant skin loves, but it also contains a few items of concern such as LECITHIN, DIHYDROXYACETONE, DIMETHICONE,

* Perfect Organics Hazelnut Coffee Shea Butter (great stretch mark creme)*Score: Zero (Low Hazard)
What it contains: Organic Shea Butter, organic hazelnut and coffee extracts


* UV Natural Sport SPF 30+ (sun screen)*
Score: 0 (Low Hazard)
What it contains: Zinc Oxide, Green Tea Leaf Extract, Grape Seed Extract, Sesame, Safflower and Macadamia Nut Oils.


----------



## Steph32

Hi! Just got back from our birth class today and it was really helpful. She mostly went over different positions and techniques to use during active labor. Since last time I kind of fought through my contractions, or just tried to ignore them, instead of working WITH them, this time I wanted tools at my disposal to speed things up and make things more comfortable if needed. (Most of my labor I laid in the hospital bed, even though they allowed me to move around and do whatever). Laura, as far as what to wear, if you are doing a water birth (which would be GREAT, I wish I could do one!) going completely naked is totally acceptable. You really won't care either, like I've said before, any modesty goes out the window. If you will be walking around, birthing in the bed, I would suggest finding a comfortable nightgown (not a lacy one, just a cool, cotton one) where there is obviously easy access down there so you can just wear it the whole time... that's what I did. Keep in mind that it will get messy and bloody so use an old one or buy one just for the purpose of laboring. You might want to get one that's a "nursing" gown so that when baby is put immediately to your chest you can start nursing. 

Re: sunscreens, I use the "physical" sunscreens which don't have the chemicals and stuff in them so I don't have to worry about safety. I've used them on Nicholas since he was a baby and they are just as effective. I have light skin that burns easily, but not TOO bad since I have a bit of Italian in me (I have both the Italian/German and Scottish skin mix).

Painting is finished, just gotta put in the baseboards and do some touch ups, probably tomorrow. We are having our crib delivered tomorrow too. And I have all the bedding and decor bought and ready, so will then put everything in. Should be done with the decorating by the end of this week, for the most part!

Patrice- Sorry to hear about your dh's asthma, that sucks that he got it from the secondhand smoke... it's one thing when you choose to smoke but to have to be exposed to it when you don't want to... yuck. Hopefully he can find a better job for his health! So your dr's appt is tomorrow right?


----------



## Steph32

Just to add, I guess it depends where you're birthing but at my hospital they have wireless monitors so you are free to move about... even get in the shower/bath if needed. I don't know what standard hospital regulations are in the UK but I would think they'd allow you to move around, especially if you're there for a while. Coy, I guess in your situation everything happened so fast that you were ready to get into position to start pushing!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura- lol, yes that's about how it happened! The nurse did panick a bit when she saaw my lace up black leather boots! When I finally told her that they zipped up the side she about fainted :haha:

My hospital did not have wireless fetal monitors :(

Steph- what exactly is ""physical" sunscreens " I am curious as what I have been rading bout the sunscreens used popularly they are pretty unhealthy!


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-Yes i was pissed to find out that people couldn't have the common decency to just not smoke while he was installing their service or go outside to do it. I understand its their home but at the same time..they don't know if he is allergic or asthma etc so why put a person at risk. But oh well. He is doing pretty fine and the asthma isn't really bothering him until its smoke involved but other than that..he is okay.

Coy-Thanks. And its funny because I dyed my hair the reddish/brown color and i thought it wouldnt be nice for my skin tone but i guessed wrong :haha: Don't worry a nice sunscreen and relaxation on a beach somewhere would be perfect for a tan.

AFM, today is cd18 and my temp is at 97.42. So the bleeding is still here. Today is my doc appt so I am sooo ready to go. I have printed out my charts and FF gave me free VIP membership trial for 5 days so now when i printed out my charts, it is more detailed so that's good because now I won't have to explain all the symptoms etc that I've been having. I must admit, I am a little nervous which is normal every time I go to the doc because I don't know what to expect. So hopefully all my questions will be answered and I will have prescribed progesterone by the time I leave the doc appt. So we shall see how today goes. DH's grandma had said that she better see a car seat in the backseat of our car soon :cloud9: So dh said well the boss has spoken so we have to make it happen now :cloud9: We both were talking and I think the reason DH really wanted a child all this time is because his grandma when she said that around 2 weeks ago. Hey im happy she said that since it pushed him forward :rofl: DH wants to bless his grandma with a great grand and I understand. She is a wonderful lady and you can tell she loves us to the death so I have no problem giving her a wonderful gift like that. Well I see Ih ave become long winded :haha: Well that's all for now until I update about the doc.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice- what time is your appointment? I am trying to remember the time diff. between Idaho and Florida...don't be nervous about your doc appointment --they are there to serve you :haha: That's how I view it. Crap, much as they get paid they better dish out! :ninja:

AFM- I seem to wake up with headache and backache :shrug: Not sure why, it's my back muscles all the way up on either side of my spine and into my neck, which is why I get the headache. Annoying. Dh has another meeting with the chief of police today :dohh: to see what we can get straightened out. I have two assignments in school today, one of which iss a teama ssignment. It's iritating because my "team" members submit their papers to me (I am team lead) and I have to make a paper out of it for our instructor and I hate to say this but most of my team sucks. :cry: I always end up rewriting everything. My instructor even got into our team foruma nd chastised them for not upholding their end - hopefully he ends up grading us separately! :thumbup:

My bump is getting bigger and I keep feeling a squirminess in there! Awesome :) I recognize it so it's cool when it happens at this stage. My next appointment is May 2nd- can't wait :) Only 9 more days.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Just realized today is (according to last measurement) the first day of week 15! :happydance:


----------



## lauraemily17

Thanks for the advice re what to wear in labour. In the UK you're free to walk around unless there's any complications or certain pain relief at which point you're hooked up to monitors and stuck on the bed, they will however let you get on all fours sometimes so at least you don't have to be on your back. Stirups are only used for forceps or vontous(sp?)

Patrice - I hope you get some answers or ideas on what to do next from your Dr. Hopefully you'll get progesterone cream as a minimum but it would be even better if you could get some more tests. There must be a reason why you're bleeding so long.

Coy - Yay for 14 weeks and feeling movement. I love the early movements of them swimming around in there!! Sounds like there's not much of a team spitir with your team. You should also get extra credit for re-writing their rubbish!! Hpe your DH gets somewhere for the cheif of police. Is there any mroe you think they can do? In the UK I think it would just be a restraining order but I don't think they're hugely affective. Thanks for the info on the sunscreen. I use Nivea. No idea how safe it is in pregnancy but I always think nivea is one of the more natural, I'm sure there's still plenty of chemicals in it but I won't be using it often.

Steph - Sounds like you've had a productive weekend! Can't wait to see pics!! Your birth class sounds similar to the yoga classes I went to, they're all about positions for helping with the pain and working with the contractions through movement and breathing. A few ladies from my class have had their babies now and they all used some of the techniques we learnt and said they really helped. You know I was thinking and as we are only 2 weeks apart it is possible we could be in labour at the same time!! 

I've had a day of nesting and more practive maternity leave today, it's been lovely!! My Mum and sister came round. my Mum has done our garden, it always needs a lot of pruning at this time of year to clear it ready for the summer otherwise our bushes take over half the garden. Mum did it for us and planted some new plants and generally tidyed it all, it looks lovely now. My sister then gave our kitchen a good spring clean! They're so good to me and planning to come round and do more when I'm on maternity leave. I also got to do some proper nesting and washed some of Beanies clothes I want to take to the hospital. Mum and I loved seeing a line full of mini clothes!!


----------



## lauraemily17

Sorry Coy, meant 15 weeks!! Please also excuse all the spelling and grammar mistakes, my fingers can't keep up with my brain!! They need to put auto spell check on here!! 

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/3e1cce37.jpg

Beanie clothes!! :D


----------



## Grey Eyes

Awww...Beanie clothes!! I have a weakness for little yellow body suits :cloud9: I love the suits that come with mittens...Otherwise I end up trying to keep socks on their hands :haha:

About position..my midwife always told me to walk it out as that spreads your pelvis (OUCHES!!) and jugs baby down the canal faster. Lol, on my first dd the midwife checked and I was at 3 cm and she said "go to Walmart- get a milkshake, walk around, come back in _*5-6 hours*_..." So we went to Walmart, got a milkshake, started to walk around and -- sonuva*#@!!:haha: Within 30 minutes I was in the squat position delivering the baby lol...Poor dh! It was on the loud speaker that there "was a woman delivering a baby" and everyone was rushing around trying to get a look. So we hurried back to the hospital and she popped right out! :rofl: I told dh we are never going to "walk around" again lol. I did struggle for a few minutes and the midife noticed I was squeezing my legs together- remember to "spread'em" is what she told me. Hard to do when you just want to clamp down and make it all go away :haha: Anyway she told me to roll to my side and as soon as I did baby popped out. My second dd was born on the side too- so try different positions if you can as it does help. My local doctor told me he had never seen it done before.:shrug:


----------



## Steph32

Awww look at all the baby clothes! So cute. You're definitely getting ready! I have yet to get out all the boxes of our baby clothes and wash them. Actually forget about getting them out, I need to focus on just _finding_ those boxes hidden in the garage or storage! But planning to do that after the room is done. 

Laura, I was thinking the same thing yesterday, about how we _could_ be in labor at the same time. But I'd have to be late and you'd have to be early :) I have a strong feeling this baby might be a few weeks early though! And with your first, you are usually closer to on time or late... although I was a week early with my first, but only because I think I jolted him in there a little too early by going salsa dancing :haha:

Coy- To answer your question about the sunscreen, this is the way I understand it: physical sunscreen is basically just using either Zinc Oxide or Titanium Dioxide to block the UV rays from even getting to your skin and so it works that way. In chemical sunscreens the UV rays interact with the chemicals and get absorbed into your skin. Although physical sunscreens are more difficult to rub into the skin (leaves residue) you are going without the harsh chemicals. There are many different brands out there, if you just look up "physical sunscreen" and you'll find some high SPF's too.

Coy, your headaches sound just like mine. I feel them start in the back, kind of next to the spine and I get tension and tightening there... if I don't resolve it or get a deep massage in that area the tightness travel up the shoulder and along side the neck and leaves me with just the most awful headache on my left side. So if I'm not aware and don't catch things on time, tension builds up and travels and then at that point there is not much to do but wait it out. It usually lasts a day or 2. I used to get them a lot worse, especially when Nicholas was a baby, and I don't know if the postpartum hormones had anything to do with it, but... hopefully they don't come back like that.

Patrice- Good luck with your appt! Can't wait to find out what they say.


----------



## lauraemily17

Coy - I've heard of people being sent our for long walks & it really speeding things up. Not sure I'd be brave enough though with my first, I want to be as close to the hospital as possible!! Yellow is my favourite colour, I'm quite obsessed with it & had to try really hard not to buy him only yellow clothes, think I've restricted myself to about 2 thirds yellow!! :dohh:

Steph - I really think he's going to come early even though like you say with firsts it's unusual. Most people I know with boys as first have been very late as well but I cant shake the feeling he'll be here before his due date, I think maybe by a week. If he isn't here by his due date though sounds like I'll have to take up salsa!!


----------



## Steph32

I am DEFINITELY going to walk around this time. I'd rather it happen extremely fast than extremely slow, like last time. I did all the wrong things last time, but then again, I was so exhausted that all I wanted to do was lay down and sleep in between contractions... even though it def slowed things down. I think if I do get to the hospital a tad early, I will walk around the corridors and I'll be trying every position I possibly can! Definitely getting in the bath and shower too.


----------



## mzswizz

Hey ladies. DH and I went to my appt. Sorry it took long to reply, i was tired. Well, doc checked my charts and said i have o'd last month and this month it looked like i tried to ov but it didnt happen so i didnt ov yet. He wants us to try naturally for 3 months with opks and then if we dont conceive, when i go back july 23rd...he is ordering a full check on my uterus, fallopian tubes (hsg) and SA for dh and work from there.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Well, hell, why didn't you say "Hey doc--we been trying for three months and three months before that!" :wacko: Doctors feel like they got all the time in the world! Grr! :growlmad: However- from your docs perspective maybe it is then best thing- gives you a little time to try and catch that egg when it does release and fromt here- do what the doc says! :thumbup: Did you discuss progesterone at all? Are you still going to try it or wait?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## lauraemily17

I'll be in the bath too if a birthing pool isn't available. I've heard so many great things about water helping with pain. Not sure how I'll keep moving in one though but they must be a way of getting on my knees & moving my hips from side to side!!

Patrice - that's great that's he's going to give you more detailed tests but a shame you've got to wait 3 months. What did he think to using progesterone cream? 

Random question Steph & sorry for tmi, what are you doing about hair care down there? I haven't been able to see her for ages now & I can kindof give her a trim by touch but you know what, I really can't be arsed!! It's hard work, I cut myself, it feels totally different now, like there's an inch of fat & the hair seems to grow differently!! Is it just me?!? DH is not at all impressed & has offered to do it for me!! Not sure I'm brave enough though!


----------



## Grey Eyes

I'm in a bad mood today. :growlmad: Sorry ladies if I rant! I am all stressed out and not sure how to get rid of it. I kind of feel like I have been swallowed up in everybody else's junk and it's my fault...I do laundry, cooking, dishes, housecleaning, all of the yard work, plan all the doctors appointments, take care of all the budgeting, insurances, payments, I homeschool our daughter, I am in college full time myself, and there are times when I get overloaded that I say to myself - forget it all, and I get a glass of iced tea and step out to the front porch and dh calls me back.... So I come in and he says something like "when we get the time we will have to dust all of this" and gestures to the wall full of family photos and frames. :saywhat: That means if I am out having tea I must have time, right?! :growlmad: Maybe I am reading too much into small stuff but I am really getting annoyed. Plus, the stress of pregnancy-worrying silently about everything. And when I do venture out with a stress or worry I get a snort in response. I know that is supposed to tell me my worries are unfounded and to let it go but's just starting to piss me off (sorry). I know dh sufferes a lot of pain (war wounds etc) but that doesn't mean my stress is absorbed by the world- it's still there and in my opinion counts for something! I try to deal with a lot of his stuff to help him deal with the pain but I think in the process he has gotten used to me doing everything and is sort of taking it all for granted. I even open the damned gate when he has to go out, I gas the car, I give the car it's tune-up, oil checks, tire checks, take care of kid and dog immunizations...:wacko: Then these idiotic neighbors of mine. I put on a sundress yesterday and stood out in the warm breeze with the girls for a few minutes and the neighbor lady lifts the blinds on her front door and stands there staring. So I ignore her. Then the chief of police drives by and waves. Then he does a u-turn and drives by and waves again. Then I notice about five minutes later he drives by and waves again. Aaargh! Sometimes I just want my privacy! And neighbors, and criminals, and police, and court reports, can take a vacation!

Thanks for letting me rant, I feel a bit better now :haha: Dh is off to his appointment with the chief of police so I am letting off steam and then gota go fix my school assignment. Maybe soon I can pass the bar, become an attorney and just put everyone in jail !! :rofl:


----------



## Grey Eyes

_*[/QUOTE]
Random question Steph & sorry for tmi, what are you doing about hair care down there? I haven't been able to see her for ages now & I can kindof give her a trim by touch but you know what, I really can't be arsed!! It's hard work, I cut myself, it feels totally different now, like there's an inch of fat & the hair seems to grow differently!! Is it just me?!? DH is not at all impressed & has offered to do it for me!! Not sure I'm brave enough though![/QUOTE]*_


Laura- nothing to be embarassed about! I shave just to make things easier...during labor there is a lot of blood and hospitals don't always offer showers after so that makes it difficult keeping clean. My dh offered too but I was so used to doing it I didn't need to see...but maybe let your dh do it, at least all he will have to do is have you lay down on the bed with a towel and use shaving cream and a safety razor. That's what he gets for asking! :) It's not painful at all...and yes, if it feels a bit extra fatty that's normal and will go away after baby is born!

Oh, just remembered (and of course had to add :haha:) Don't let your immediate post-delivery body freak you out! With my second dd ita ll happened so fast and she was 4 weeks over due (!)...I delivered her then went to clean up, etc, and I looked down and saw this hanging skin and sort of freaked! Gone is the nice hard round tummy and this like, bread dough, is hanging there! Then to top it off a full layer of skin just fell off!! Yikes! Doc said it was because she was overdue :shrug: Anyway in about a weeks time you will notice your skin snapping back, juststart now applying lots of elastin and cocoa butter! Then keep on afterward and it helps a ton. Plus- drink tons of water! :thumbup: Post-baby body is bikini body in about 8 weeks! :thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

Well ladies. I did talk to him about the progesterone and he said not to use it just yet becuase he wants to see how my cycles normally look so atleast when i go there in 3 months (if im not pregnant) then he can observe and test and see what the true issue is. But he did say to use opks for these 3 months soooo dh and i got a pack of cb digi opks the month supply and will start testing once the bleeding stops.

Oh Coy-i got the package. Thank you.


----------



## Steph32

Patrice- Well initially I had the same reaction Coy did about your dr's appt! I was frustrated that he is making you wait 3 more months when you've already waited 2 years and have tried everything you already could (without intervention). I would think it's time to take the next step and either run some tests or try the progesterone or something! But I guess that's doctors for ya. BUT, as long as you don't mind waiting the 3 cycles then I guess it's okay, hopefully what he can do for you is worth the wait. I know that if you saw a RE he/she would jump on things right away though!

Laura- I've actually been dealing with the same issue!! I definitely cannot reach or see down there anymore so things have gotten quite-- ahem-- thick and hairy. It's one thing to shave my legs but getting "there" is impossible. I also have hair on my tummy going from just below my belly button all the way down. Usually I would pluck it but now I can't see most of it but can feel it and it's annoying. AND it hurts to pluck it because my skin is so tight and stretched. But anyway, about down there, I don't know, I was thinking of asking DH to clean it up but I'm scared that he'll do it wrong and the last thing I need is irritation or bleeding there! But, even before shaving, I've at least wanted to just take some scissors and cut down the excess (YES IT IS THAT BAD, I feel like a jungle woman)!

Coy- I've always said I don't know how you do it all-- you're wonder woman!!! And to put up with all the things goin' round your neighborhood on top of it all, major props to you. I know I couldn't deal without breaking down. I know you are strong most of the time, but the days that it does get you down, TRY to get some time to yourself without interruptions... even if it's just for an hour or two... like even if you have to leave to go chill somewhere, just to be alone... like at the library, the park, etc...?


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph- lol my "time to myself" ended up being school which I spent the entir evening rewriting the assignment!! :rofl: I can laugh about it now, and yes, it's hard not to let it all get to yuo. Dh did have a great meeting with the chief and resolved our issues--chief is on our side and backing us 100% so I can relax a little on that issue. And poor dh is stressing me out too without trying - poor guy, he checked his glucose tonight and it was 527! And no sugar foods at all today, eggs for breakfast, water throughout the day, and a beef and veggie burrito for dinner :shrug: Anyway he gave himself 60 units of humalog insulin and it dropped 100 points in justa few minutes so what does he do? Drinks orange juice! I about had a heart attack! He said it was dropping too fast but o my heck, it'll be the death of me! Anyway it is still going down Phew! 

Thanks for letting me rant earlier and for your advice! I will try to adhere to it a bit each day :hugs: I do try to take walks a couple times a day and take my chatter box girls with me :haha:


----------



## shradha

Thanx ...for the info.....Now I know what 2 expect during pregnancy & child birth.....Do u ladies always ve O symptoms??? Coz this month is the first time in my life that I had terrible cramps which lasted 4 1 day....I ve never withnessed anything like this b4...I only ve some cramps during my Periods and just before periods..Its like an alaram 4 me...


----------



## mzswizz

hi shadra! i dont believe we've met yet so welcome. I'm Patrice.

I just want to say thanks to the ladies that have we really cared and listened to my rants and been there for me :hugs:

Steph-He is my ob/gyn. But what's a RE? :blush: Also, i totally understand what you ladies are saying. He did ask me if we wanted to do the tests yesterday but dh and I talked it over and he was like whats 3 months to the 2 yrs we've been waiting. So we just decided to do it on our follow up. Plus i also noticed that it means im only going to go through 2 cycles before seeing him again so hey i've waited this long..3 months just going to seem like a week to me :haha: But i totally understand. On the bright side...atleast im finally able to poas on the cb digi opks and test them out to see if they work :blush: I think thats my addiction talking. :haha:

AFM, so im on cd19 today and im still bleeding. It has actually increased after my ob/gyn did a vaginal check. My temp is also 97.37 today. Yesterday went pretty well i may say. So I pretty much have 2 cycles left before going back to my doc in July (if im not pregnant before then). I forgot to mention that he did ask did we want to do the SA, HSG etc yesterday but we both decided we just will wait the 3 months like he said in the beginning. The reason for the 3 month wait is because he said that he wants to atleast see if my body can conceive naturally before involving medication and dh and i both agree with that. Not saying there is anything wrong with having the help of medicine. We are just saying we want to see if it can actually happen. I know I know...i've been fighting this for 2 years now but subconsciously...im just going to show him that something is obviously wrong and then we will get the help we need. Also, on my calendar, is shows that my AF would be due around the follow up check up. So atleast he will be at the start of AF when he starts testing. I believe this is going to help us conceive. Heck if I waited 2 yrs..I can wait 3 months. Atleast I know that in 3 months..we are going to know everything and work from there. Instead of 2 yrs of not knowing. So the countdown has started. Next week marks the month of May sooo 2 more months already before I go back :thumbup:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Shradha- welcome! Ovulation sysmptoms...as in ovulation pain, etc? You won't necessarily always experience these. To understand if you have ovulated or not it is best to use opk's and/or basal body temperature. Have you tried any of those? Are you currently ttc?

Patrice-
"Heck if I waited 2 yrs..I can wait 3 months." That's the attitude to have! :thumbup: I admire your strength.

And yes- thank you all for listening to me rant also! :friends: Sometimes ya just gotta get stuff of your chest :wacko: I think what I need to do to sort of help prevent stress is just stop doing everything for everybody unless they ask...that way I have some extra time and they can start saying "please and thank you" (like Barnie, lol) :haha:

AFM- no school required today so I am going to work in the house I think...or should I do backyard?...We planted flowers (the girls and I) the other day. If I can keep them from digging the seeds up to see if "they are growing yet" I think they'll do okay! :rofl:

Steph and Laura- how are you both today?

Emma- where are you??


----------



## lauraemily17

Patrice - you go girl!! I'm not sure I'd have the strength to wait longer but you know at least now you have a difinitive date for tests & when you look at it as 2 months as you're already part way through it doesnt seem so bad. 

Coy - hope you're having a better day. Feel free to rant away, it does a world of good I find!! I think you're such a strong & capable women people under estimate how much you do therefore putting too much pressure on you & now you're pregnant the hormones make you less tolerant to this. I think I'm s little like this at work, I'm a doer & will just get on with things & take on other tasks & somehow make them all happen but I don't think anyone actually realizes how hard work it is. 

Steph - glad I'm not alone on the tidy garden so to speak!! It still amazes me how much our bodies are affected with being pregnant!! Think I'll do as best as I can for the time being perhaps I'll have DH guide me rather than do it?!? 

Coy - meant to say I think it'll be in my dreams having a baking body within 8 weeks, I didn't have 1 to start with!! I've also got into bad habits with the unhealthy food I've been eating, thinks it's going to take a lot I'd discipline to go back to eating healthly. Re the hanging bits & skin falling off, wow, that must have been a fright but I won't worry now if it happens to ne too!! Emma's with her family in Derby I think this week so won't be on here for a bit. 

Haven't done a bump pic for a while so thought I'd update today. Steph it'd be good to see yours as well. 

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/9e4aa2ad.jpg

Feeling pretty big now!! 

Also some pics if the nursery, very nearly done now :D

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/8e335c2e.jpg
https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/f158de1a.jpg
https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/f76b3713.jpg


----------



## lauraemily17

Oh & I'm now in the 30's!!!!! Single figure in weeks from tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## shradha

Lauraemily......wow..ur nusery luks lovely!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance: Touchwood!!!!!!!!! I just loved it......Ur baby is one lucky baby......when is the due date????? God bless u both!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shradha

mzswizz said:


> hi shadra! i dont believe we've met yet so welcome. I'm Patrice.
> 
> :flower: thank u 4 the warm welcome dear..........


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura- Thanks! :hugs: Yes, it helps to rant ocassionally...I _*must*_ be the hormones! :haha: Oh, I did drop a line to my instructor and he got on to all of my team mates and *chewed some butt*! He told me he was oging to give me extra points for having to rewrite everybodies stuff :happydance: That should pop my grade up some. I am at a 3.79 right now with 4.0 being perfect. *I want my 4.0* :growlmad: lol

Your bump is awesome! Perfect shape :hugs: You feel big but you're not...and about the hanging skin, it's just because you have it all stretched and BAM! it suddenly is empty. It takes a few days and it starts to return. Lotions do help though :thumbup: I used elastin and cocoa butter and so far so good--not even a stretch mark from my last two dd...Hopefully I can keep it up throughout this one lol! BTW your baby room is gorgeous! Tons of hard work but it truly is beautiful! M baby will be in my room crammed up against my bed. I have a huge old dresser that is amy changing table...drawers for diapers, wet wipes, clothes, then a diaper pail (if ya don't have one they are aweosme! :thumbup). That will go in my girls room as I used it with both of them when they were tiny. Plus...my house is so small and cramm-packed there is no other place :haha:

Steph- yay! Single digits! (Bump pics please...) :)


----------



## shradha

Grey Eyes said:


> Shradha- welcome! Ovulation sysmptoms...as in ovulation pain, etc? You won't necessarily always experience these. To understand if you have ovulated or not it is best to use opk's and/or basal body temperature. Have you tried any of those? Are you currently ttc?]
> 
> Yes this is my 3rd month TTC.......I checked with the ovulation homekit last 2 months.....but never saw any positive results.....this month I got frustrated as i was wondering if I m ovulating or not.:cry:..but one fine day I get severe cramps, n felt very wet.......I just took a test n found 2 dark lines.......I was so happy n thrilled.....I have never exp any pain like this or the wet feeling.......before..


----------



## lauraemily17

I think with your determination you'll get your 4!! We've got a bambino Mio nappy bin with the laundry bag already in it!! While we're using disposables in the early days we plan to put the nappies straight in our wheelie bin outside!! I've been using palmers cocoa butter & just progressed to their stretch mark one which I think has elastin in it. I'm quite proud that I don't have any stretch marks! Should add yet to that though, I'm sure they'll come!! Thanks for the complements on the room we love it. It's not particulary big so had to do without a wardrobe but we can just about squeeze everything in we need too!! 

Shradha - thanks for your compliments as well. I'm due on 3rd July. Lots of wetness and O pain are all good signs, I had them the month I conceived this baby, I always got the pains but I'd never felt so wet before!! Hope you've caught the eggy!!


----------



## lauraemily17

Quick question, would you wash the covers around the Moses basket before using it for the first time? Also do you think a grow bag us a good idea for a new born? We weren't too sure but a friend said it was fine & a lot easier.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura- it's always a good idea to give them a rinse and dry to remove anything the baby might be allergic too :shrug: and what is a grow bag???

Aaargh! I took the girls for a walk and whenI got back the kitchen was a disaster! Several cereal boxes somehow found there way to the floor and just _*dumped everywhere*_!:hissy: I asked dh if he did it and he looks at me real bland and says "I *might* have bumped into something on my way out..." :hissy: Then pick the %$#@!!* stuff up! K, once again, I understand pain is hard to deal with but boy...(deep breath)....So I have been vacuuming and scrubbing. Now I am going to charge the batteries for my weed cutter and viciously attack my front yard :haha: I am trying to keep a positive outlook. I'd like to enjoy this pregnancy and not be inundated with issues, but life is full of'em, huh? :shrug:

Laura- if you don't have stretch marks by now then I doubt you'll get them! Thumbup:

Oh, question- my weed cutter is battery powered but everytime I use it it casues my muscles to tremble terribly for a day so I am wondering how safe it is to use when prego? :shrug:


----------



## lauraemily17

Lol, a grobag is a baby sleeping bag!! It attaches to the baby around the shoulders so they can't wriggle their way under covers. Do you have anything similar?

I would have thought if it's battery powered it would be fine. Is it particulary heavy & hard to maneuver? My mues tremble if I've over done a work out particularly with repetitive movements. 

I think your DH is being a typical man there, I am often picking up stuff after my DH, with him it's usual dirty clothes left in random places around the house or cleaning up after him in the kitchen. Drives me insane!! I've warned him if he thinks I'm going to spend maternity leave doing it I'll murder him!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Yes! The dirty clothes! Weird :shrug: Men! :haha:

Anyway, we did some yard work and then I got the shakes...I think that I have always had avery high metabolosim and am hypoglycemic. I start to get weak, dizzy, sweat bullets, I get super hot and if I don't eat I pass out.:shrug: Well that happened today..so I have mowed my way through two sandwiches and a burrito...just starting to feeel better! I should have checked to see what my glucose level was at but was too hungry to remember :rofl:


----------



## Steph32

Coy- Haha! Sounds like your DH raided the kitchen! And hope he gets his glucose numbers under control... 500's... yikes! Do you have a blood sugar issue too?

Laura- I've never heard of a grobag either... and what you're explaining doesn't really sound familiar, unless we have another name for it. Do you use it when they are sleeping in the bassinet/crib? And yes, I would wash everything possible before baby uses it... with baby laundry detergent :)


----------



## Steph32

Coy- Re: the weed cutter, I would just use cautiously, if you are starting to get pain or trembling I would stop and take a break :)


----------



## Steph32

Sorry I am working my way back through the posts!! Haha!! 

Laura, I love your bump and your nursery!! Looks so nice and cozy. And happy 30's!! Heehee! I will upload a bump pic soon. I've definitely grown, everyone thinks I'm ready to pop! And I'm like... nope, 2 more months!

Shadra- Welcome! I've noticed before that some months I have more ov pain and cramping than others. I would take that as a good, strong sign that you are ovulating.


----------



## Steph32

Ok, just took a pic with my photo booth app! I am carrying very low and all in the front... similar to last time!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph- lovely bump pic! And wow- are you wearing maternity jeans? They look like regular jeans! And I love the way your shirt is not "popping" up over :haha: I have huge issues with that when I get bigger! I go to buy a shirt to fit my bump and it ends up sagging off my shoulders and neck...So I have to stick to fitted stretchy stuff or just slightly bigger stretchy stuff :shrug: Not sure if you have heard of this brand but so far I love any shirt by "Poof". No tags to itch my skin and verrrry stretchy :thumbup: 

Oh the glucose issue...no, I don't have an issue per say, but my father was hypoglcyemic and I think I am too...sort of the opposite of diabetic, my sugar drops low often and I have to eat to get it up again, or drink juice, etc. Usually happens if I get busy and forget to eat and start excersizing or something. I usually get all shaky and sweaty and start passing out :shrug: I think it comes from having a high metabolism and just burning it all up too fast. And now with baby burning energy too I have to remember to eat more often.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Today is the day for bump pics so thought I would add one! :haha: In my yard-work hat and jeans, of course...

https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o611/greyeyes3/Bumppic4242012001.jpg


----------



## Steph32

Oh wow, you really got a nice bump going there!!! 

Yes, what I am wearing are maternity capri jeans, they're very comfortable because the waist is stretchy and they just pull over and stretch as much as they need to. I get a lot of my maternity clothes from Target or Old Navy... I just like the basic tees and stuff. And because I am tall, I do have to get the maternity shirts that give way around the tummy (the ones that have extra fabric bunched up on the sides)... otherwise my tummy does hang out and it's annoying.


----------



## Steph32

Also, with the pants and jeans, I either get the kind with the band that goes over the belly, or the kind that just goes right under the belly. I hate the ones in between cause they're too tight and cut in to the belly to much, especially when sitting.


----------



## Grey Eyes

I did that too with my jeans with my other two pregnancies- I always bought low riders so that they would fasten under the belly. Otherwise they cut. I would love to live near an old navy or Target! As it is I am in a very small town and only travel when I have too. We have an Alco here is just about it, and a couple really tiny stores :(

I don't remember showing this much this early with my other pregnancies- certainly not my first :shrug:

Hope my power doesn't go out- we are inmiddle of a huge storm warning, they are saying maybe even tornado(yikes)


----------



## Steph32

I actually do a lot of shopping online, and it's easy to do with places like Target and Old Navy! Even though I live close to both, it's just easier sometimes, especially when I know exactly what I need.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> I actually do a lot of shopping online, and it's easy to do with places like Target and Old Navy! Even though I live close to both, it's just easier sometimes, especially when I know exactly what I need.


I do a lot of eBay shopping but it's always a bit risky! As far as maternity I just lok for stuff in my regular pre-maternoty size then up one and super stretchy! :thumbup: I have a box of my "maternity" size clothes stored out in the garage (will I ever get my car back in there??) that I have yet to dig out.


----------



## Steph32

Yeah, a lot of my clothes are re-used. But of course, I am pregnant (bigger) at a different time of the year so I needed more t-shirts and shorts as opposed to sweaters. We are starting to get the hot weather here already so I just got a supply of summer maternity clothes. And with online shopping, I only get the basics really, the things I know will fit right. Basic tees mostly. Do you have a mall or shopping center nearby? What about a Motherhood Maternity store or A Pea in the Pod?


----------



## Steph32

This is the shirt I'm wearing in the pic. I have like 3 different colors of these, they're just so versatile and comfy. And long enough!

https://www.target.com/p/Liz-Lange-...ouched-Basic-Tee-Assorted-Colors/-/A-13890013


----------



## mzswizz

ok im trying to get up to date so bare with me :haha:

Coy-Thanks. I've gained strength over the years. And also alot of patience :haha: Love your bump also and about the weed eater, I think if it makes you tremble then have your DH do it for you instead just in case.

Laura-Lovely bump and I love the nursery. :blush: And yes i got to look at the brighter side of things. 2 months is like 1 or 2 cycles i guess. So not really that long of a wait.

Shadra-You're welcome. And i dont really experience pains during ov..only every now and then but they are not intense or anything. I may be a mild cramp here and there or so but I never really knew if it was ov related because I wasnt temping or using opks like i was suppose to.

Steph-Love the outfit and bump pic!

AFM, today is cd20 and the light flow is here. At first, I was upset because I am bleeding for so long but then again this long bleeding may be a good thing because I might only have to go through 1 cycle using opks before going back to my doc for all the tests on July 23rd. At the rate the bleeding is going, I won't ovulate until May which means I might get my new AF in mid to end of May and then I start a new cycle which means i will most likely ov in the end of June and have AF probably end of July or beginning of August. :thumbup: But we shall see. Atleast it's a win/win for dh and I because we get to test out the opks and we still dont have to wait long to get the tests done. So im happy. Also, still waiting on the phone call from the other jobs to see if I got a new job. Can't believe May will be here in 6 days. Where did April go? But hey, im not complaining. Also, dh and I dtd and spent some lovely couple time together just relaxing etc. I must admit, it was lovely and I enjoyed...well we both enjoyed it. I have to work today but the good thing is that my boss is on vacation for this whole week so she wont be there yay :happydance: So a librarian, Jay, is in charge and he is the nicest person ever. So of course I wont be stressed out for a week which is awesome. Now its a countdown to test with the opks and countdown til the next follow up.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies-

Steph- nope, no motherhood stores, justa discount store so mostly online shopping for me!

Patrice- yay! No boss for a week! My dh surprised me the other day...he told me that while I ran a business I was the "best boss he'd ever seen". :saywhat: I was a new boss and had to learn fast but I think the trick is being fair without being a push-over. I cared about my employees but I would demand doctors notes, things like that- I had a lady come up to me and say "Um, my period started today so I'm gonna need the next 3 days off". I told her "No." She gasped and stared at me then said "But...I get cramps" and I replied "Don't we all?" That was the moments my employees hated me :blush: O well, ya can't give it all, right? :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-Yes you dont know how happy I am to not see her face. Like she is mean for no reason. And sounds like you are a pretty understanding boss. Now the period leave...she better woman up like we do :haha:

Breaking News: As well all know DH works for AT&T U-Verse and he is a technician there. Well my DH comes home and complains about work and certain employees. Well just so happens, this morning my DH and his crew received news about this one employee that my DH had a problem with named Santos. The news is Santos got arrested for child pornography :saywhat: DH, I and everybody else who knows about it feels soooo disgusted. And now dh is really looking for a job because now the company will go down the drain because they will look like the type of company that hires anybody. So this is the most disturbing news I just got from my DH on his lunch break. I am glad he is now put away.


----------



## lauraemily17

Gorgeous bumps ladies :D

I'm having serious clothes issues at the minute. I am starting to grow put of some of my maternity tops for work & really don't want to fork out for more. My favourite clothes are leggings with a long jumper, top or dress but because or our crap weather at the minute I have to wear them with my boots which also now no longer fit as my feet are permanently swollen. My maternity jeans drive ne insane as they fall down all the time & again I would usually wear my waterproof trainers with them but I can hardly get them on any more. 

I'm now out in the rain very uncomfortable getting wet as DH decided to play on his ps3 rather than posting his cousins bday card, bday tomorrow. He insisted the post is collected up to 7.30. I've gone out now not so sure & hoping it's a 5.30 only to find it's 4.45 so once again his family get there card late, half of them don't even get 1 & I'm trying really hard to make more effort. Feeling very grumpy :(


----------



## mzswizz

men and their toys. :hugs: hoping you have a better day. you should have your dh take you shopping since you have been doing his errands for him :haha:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura-

I say make dh mail it or let it be late! :haha: I hate to say this but finding good clothes in late pregnancy can be a bitch (sorry bnb). Yep, pants constantly roll down your hips- because your belly pushes them down. Shirts are always popping up over your tummy leaving you hanging out...Shoes are either uncomfortable or impractical or just plain ugly. :shrug: Can you call a cab to work or are they really expensive there? I used to have the same difficulty at my job with my last dd...I had to stand for 13 hours a day and do tons of walking and it was hard because I always had to wear clunky boots and stupid dress code which- play fun getting maternity dress code! Made me grumpy too :hugs:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph- how has your glucose levels been? Are you able to manage it all with diet or do you take meds too? My dh is on two diff insulins, Levemir and Humalog, plus Metformin once in a while. He used to be on Actose which is scary with all of the bladder cancer reports coming out now! 

Laura- has the doc prescribed anything for your swollen feet? I have been wracking my brains trying to think of helps, I know drinking lots of water heps flush excess fluid from your body. And elevating your feet when you can. I wish you didn't have to walk to work! :hugs:

Patrice- how are you feeling? Has the bleeding stopped ata ll? Hope you had a good day at you boss-less work! :thumbup:

Emma- you have disappeared, I am assuming back where you have no signal :( Nuts!

Shradah (sp?)- how are you? 

AFM- had a decent day...warm and breezy so managed to get out for a couple of walks with the girls :thumbup: Made homemade hamburgers for dinner--funny how homade is always better? :shrug: Now I am trying to figure out how to make General Tso's chicken without all the spicy hot (I love it but the family :nope: they'd rather not, lol). I have been feeling a bit tired lately and sleeping really restless...not sure if I should attribute that to pregnancy or stress or both!


----------



## shradha

Grey Eyes said:


> -AFM- had a decent day...warm and breezy so managed to get out for a couple of walks with the girls :thumbup: Made homemade hamburgers for dinner--funny how homade is always better? :shrug: Now I am trying to figure out how to make General Tso's chicken without all the spicy hot (I love it but the family :nope: they'd rather not, lol). I have been feeling a bit tired lately and sleeping really restless...not sure if I should attribute that to pregnancy or stress or both!

Wow... R u having ur 3 rd baby?? You have so much of exp..... It's really good 2 ve someone like u......:hugs: u can guide us!!


----------



## shradha

lauraemily17 said:


> I'm now out in the rain very uncomfortable getting wet as DH decided to play on his ps3 rather than posting his cousins bday card, bday tomorrow. He insisted the post is collected up to 7.30. I've gone out now not so sure & hoping it's a 5.30 only to find it's 4.45 so once again his family get there card late, half of them don't even get 1 & I'm trying really hard to make more effort. Feeling very grumpy :(

Thats so sad........y do u ve to go in the rain? U need sm rest...... DH can easily post the card....... This ps is so annoying........ My hubby earlier had this habit of playg ps 4 hrs n hrs....... I finally told him it's either me or ps....:growlmad: Well now he has changed.....no more ps..... I m sorry now I m being grumpy.....:dohh:


----------



## shradha

Steph32 said:


> - Welcome! I've noticed before that some months I have more ov pain and cramping than others. I would take that as a good, strong sign that you are ovulating.

Thank u 4 the warm welcome dear 
Yes... I m happy coz I m ovulating.......:happydance:
Hw r u? Do u control ur blood sugar with exercising n diet? My hubby has type 2 diabetes but in the beginning stages....he has 1 tab a day.... My MIL is an insulin patient 4 the past 20 yrs n she taken 3 times a day.......


----------



## shradha

Hi Patrice ... Hw r u doing? Hope u got the call .... 4 the new job..... It's good that u enjoyed n had a good time with dh...... So relax n don't stress...everything ll be fine.......:hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-Actually im feeling pretty tired. The bleeding hasnt stopped, its more of spotting again and boss-less work was GREAT :haha: We all relaxed.

Shadra-Im feeling pretty tired but good thanks for asking. And havent received the call yet so i will give it another week. And yes relaxation is what we need every now and then to get away from the stress.

AFM, its cd21 and still a light flow. Looks like I am going to spend the whole month of April bleeding since AF started April 6th and still hasnt stopped. It sucks but then again atleast I am prepared with the digi opks so wont miss out on ov. Once i start using the opks, i dont know if i should stop temping. I was going to just continue temping until the end of this cycle so my ob/gyn can see how crazy of a cycle I had and also use the opks but now im just thinking about just using the opks and go from there. Either way, I know im going to use the opks for sure and see what happens. Hopefully, I ovulate and then i get a bfp but if not then by the time I go to the doc, I would only have experienced 1 or 2 cycles. Hopefully that's enough for him and he will still do the tests. Im just ready to take the proper steps to get a bfp. Im just ready for us to have our LO finally. It's been a long road and Im ready for us to end this road and take a new journey.


----------



## Steph32

Coy/Shadra- My GD is pretty well controlled just with diet, it seems... although that's what I like to think! I am guilty of allowing some crazy numbers but I still kind of experiment to see what I can eat and what is a total no-no. There are a few things that definitely spike my BS high like sweet potatoes or just plain potatoes... yet if I have an ice cream or something my BS is ok. Kind of weird. So I'm still learning what I can and can't eat. At my last u/s the baby wasn't big yet (as far as the average measurement and weight) so I'm not really concerned. But we'll see at my next growth scan. And even though I have spikes at 1 hour post-meal, by 2 hours it is always back to normal. And my fasting numbers are always good too.

Laura- Those dang video games! Fortunately my DH doesn't play anymore (we both used to before Nicholas was born!) but he does get his eyes glued to the tv a lot when he's watching sports or wrestling and I hate it. I agree, that your dh should take more responsibility for HIS family's stuff, but I'm sure that his cousin will understand if your card is a day late. And you are pregnant, it's definitely excusable. I'm actually horrible with getting bday cards out on time these days, even with my own family.

Patrice- That is disgusting about your dh's coworker! I used to be a teacher and we had a teacher's aide that worked at our school for many years and was eventually found to have been sexually abusing the kids there! It was shocking because he had been there so long and no one would have ever thought he would do such a thing...definitely gives you the willies :/ Oh, and glad you are ok with waiting out this time period, the dr has a point, that if you've already waited 2 years, what's 3 more months :)

AFM, just still been busy putting together the baby's room. I had no idea the hard part would be figuring out where the furniture goes. We have small rooms so fitting everything in the way that is most convenient and accessible is difficult. And the way our room is wired and the locations of the outlets are just in weird places. I figured we would do everything just like how we had it when N was a baby but because our furniture is a bit different it makes for a challenge. I am just getting antsy to start decorating but gotta figure out this furniture situation!


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-yes i was completely disgusted because we just imagine how many homes he has been in with children around. Im hoping no children were harmed in any way. Also, with the waiting 3 more months since we've waited 2 years..that was I said :haha: And yes we've decided to wait because patience and determination is what brought us to this point so i can wait it out if its going to bring us to a LO in our arms. And cant wait to see pics when you have completed the nursery. Yes i would think the hard part is arranging furniture because you have to make space in different areas of the room etc. We also have a small room so i can just imagine.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph- glad you have your gd under control. BS can be so stressful at times. Sounds like you are well on your way with the baby's room! :thumbup: Lots of hard work, I know. No problem here- no room period, lol! I'll just have to scooch over a little is all :rofl:

Patrice- pretty sick about the co-worker. I am sure you won't be surprised to hear we have the same problem with (drum roll) our neighbor. He is a convicted rapist from years ago...Now we have video surveillance on our yard so we can keep an eye ont he girls at all times and WOW! he puts up such a fus. He went to the Chief of police and said my dh was a "pervert" for having all the cameras, etc...he is afraid of getting caught taking pics over the fence of the girls :nope:

Shradha- what does "ve" stand for? There are so many abbreviations here on bnb I have trouble keeping up with them :haha: Yes, I have 2 little girls now, one is 7 and the other will be 3 on the 29th :) This will be our 3rd baby. Do you have children or are you ttc your first?

Laura- where are you? I remember you mentioned having visitors so hopefully all is going well now! :thumbup: How much longer before maternity leave begins?


----------



## Grey Eyes

AFM- I am stressing out again today and trying really hard not to! My biggest issue is it feels like I am dealing with all our problems by myself. Dh struggles with diabetes and I know it is difficult for him but that is his central focus...leaving me to deal with all of the budgeting money matters, kid issues, etc. I try really hard but keeping up with it all is difficult. He collects antique glassware and the other day he walks into the kitchen and stares at the packed shelves full of glassware and remarks "why do we have all this junk laying around not getting dusted?" :saywhat:I felt like it was a slam on my housekeeping, so maybe I took it too personal...:shrug: I am just trying to pick up after everyone, get the house in shape and stay alone for the most part. Don't get me wrong- dh is usually very suportive and loving but there are these high stress times when it seems like I am dealing with it by myself :shrug: Life has its ups and downs.

Anyway...aside from all of that it looks like a busy day ahead. I have to get ready for my little girls birthday party on Sunday so I am doing the first thing any sane mother would do- tear the house down :haha: To make it even more stressful her adopted grandparents are coming over..."Grampa" is awesome, he plays on the floor with them, brings his little miniature pinscher, etc...but "gramma" is something else. She is a neat-freak and if she walks in and sees a grass stain on a knee or a bit of lint on the carpet she starts spining around like "where can I sit that's _*clean*_" lol...Lol, I am going to start in the kitchen (I am, ahem, throwing away most of the glassware) and will work my way around :rofl:


----------



## lauraemily17

Hi Ladies

Thanks for understanding my rant!! His cousin is only 10 and has prob only received a card once since I've been with DH in 5 years and I'm sure he's sensitive to it, he's a lovely lad but the damage is done, nothing I can do about it now but it went in the post today.

Coy - It's just one thin after another with your neighbours isn't it!! Any chance they might decide to move or are you pretty much stuck with them? Thats bad of your DH making you feel that way. I'm sure he deosn't actually mean to be though, I think men are just totally thoughtless a lot of the time, especially to our feelings. I think it's amazing how much you do with your time Coy and so what if there's a bit of dust here and there, nothing above eye level gets dusted in my house more than once a year!! It's funny what you say about the adopted Grandma. I have to do the same with my Mum. Not so much that she'll complain, although the odd comment might slip out, but she'll insist on cleaning everywhere for me. Now I'm heavily pregnant I am actually grateful for it but normally the house has a top to toe clean before she comes round!!

Re the swollen ankles I'm a bit lost with them really. I'm not walking to work any more so it can't be that and in the last few days it's actually been more the feet, they're about twice as think and feel really stiff. I did forget to wear my maternity stockings for the last few days which I guess may have made them worse but having put them on today they're no better. I am a tad worried it's a sign of something bad but trying not to dwell on that. I've got a midwifes appointemnt on Tuesday were my blood pressure and urine will be checked so hopefully at that point I'll get some reassurance. Maybe I'm not moving enough now?!? I don't know :shrug: Matrernity leave starts 4 weeks tomorrow :D and if i manage to work at home as much as I want it's only actually 12 days in the office :happydance: although I have a lot of work to get done in that time!!

Patrice - If I were you I would definately continue with temping, you really need to do that and OPKs to properly understand your cycle, when you ovulate, LP ect. You're doc will only have half a picture otherwise. That's awful about the guy at your DH work. Scary.

Steph - Sounds like you're having the same dilemma we did re furniture, we ended up putting everything in completely different places to what I had originallt planned as it just wasn't right the first time. Poor DH had to keep moving stuff around with me pouting saying it doesn't feel right, doesn't work!! We got there in the end though and I couldn't be happier with it now. That's great that hyou're keeping your BS under such good control, my uncle has recently been diagnosed with type 2 diabetes and I know he's found it hard to adjust. He's doing really well though now. He was unlucky and the frst he knew about having it was waking up one day and not being able to see out of 1 eye. He's had lots of laser surgery and recently an op but he's lost a lot of sight. 

Shradha - sounds like your DH was a proper addict. To be fair to mine he's usually really good and sticks to playing it when I'm at work but as his shifts have beeb the same as my working hours for the whole of April he hasn't had much of an opportunity, he then gets a few days off in the week which happen to be the same days I'm scheduled to work from home!! I've promised him when I'm on maternity leave I'll go out for the day on 1 of his rest days so he has some boy time without me nagging!!

AFM - not a lot really, worked from home for the past few days, really enjoy it as get so much more done, I've scheduled 1 day a week for my remaing 4 weeks so along with my 1 day holiday I also have scheduled I should only be in the office for 3 out of 5 days. 

Oh totoally forgot about our first antinatal class last night!! It was really really good. All the couples on it are lovely and the company running it our well known for creating really strong friendships. It also happended that one of the girls was also at my yoga class and we're a week apart in due date so I'm sure will keep in touch!!

I think Beanie's body and legs may somewhat have caught up with his head now as well as his movements have changed a lot in the last week. Where as before it was mainly kicks I'm back to feeling lots more squirming and rolling. I really love the feeling as it feels like he is a proper baby now, not that he didn;t before but teh movements feel like what a new born would do with their arms and legs, having a stetch or moving their elbows and knees around. I'm sure the other day I alos watched him moving his bottoms (maybe head) around the bump. Whe he does properly kick now it's with so much force my whole stomach moves. I love love love the feeling!! My little Beanie is growing fast!! :cloud9:


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> Coy - It's just one thin after another with your neighbours isn't it!! Any chance they might decide to move or are you pretty much stuck with them? Thats bad of your DH making you feel that way. I'm sure he deosn't actually mean to be though, I think men are just totally thoughtless a lot of the time, especially to our feelings.

Laura, thanks! I know, I try not to take it personally...and I know that he is constantly in pain (the diabetes has caused extreme periphreal neuropathy in his legs) is excessive and there are days when it is worse for him. I try to be understanding but for some reason in pregnancy it is harder than before! I am just as stubborn as he is though but we are a good pair! Thanks for listening to my rant also...funny how much we rant when prego! :haha:

Yeah, talk to your doc about the swelling. I know there is swelling in most women but it shouldn't be too extreme...Here is what I found online at the Mayo Clinic:

Although mild foot and ankle swelling during pregnancy is normal, extreme swelling during pregnancy can be a red flag. Contact your health care provider if you have:
Severe or sudden swelling
Swelling in only one leg

_*Severe or sudden swelling could be a sign of a serious condition called preeclampsia*_. Other signs and symptoms of preeclampsia include severe headaches, blurred vision and rapid weight gain. Swelling in only one leg &#8212; especially if it's accompanied by pain or tenderness in the calf or thigh &#8212; could indicate a blood clot or other underlying condition. Both conditions warrant prompt evaluation and treatment.

So you might give your doc a call today to discuss this--if it is preeclampsia you would want to deal with it asap I'd think. They also say it is good to stay off your feet,l ay down with your feet elevated, drink lots of liquids, and stay in the pool as often as you can...*Dang*! That sounds like vacation :haha: Working women can't do all of that, lol, but we try, right? :hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

well im at work, pretty tired, ready to go home, had cramps, bleeding stopped for now :thumbup: and i dont think im going to come in on saturday because i just dont want to deal with this job right now.


----------



## lauraemily17

Pre-eclampsia is exactly what I'm worried about & I'm classed as high risk as my Mum had it with my sister. I have had very bad ankles before but they got better after a couple of days. Not fully back to how they were but not too bad. They've been really bad now for 3 days. I'm currently sat with my legs up high & DH has been given me foot rubs but nothing is helping. My fingers have been swollen a lot as well. But when I had my check up last week there was no trace of protein in my urine & blood pressure was fine for this point in pregnancy. Although the bottom number had gone up by almost 20 points from 3 weeks prior!! I don't have any other symptoms though so hoping i am just 1 of the unlucky ones on the swelling. How's you spring clean going?

Patrice - how come you're so down on your job today? Are you having a bad day even without the horrible boss?


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice- have you ever called in sick before with this job? How would your crappy boss react? If you are feeling unwell and need a rest it may be best :friends:

AFM- I have been confronted by my angry 7-year old! She wrote aletter to the tooth fairy and we put ti with her tooth in her ceramic tooth-box...then, the next morning her letter was gone, the tooth was gone, and a gold Sacajaweya coin in its place. Well, she got to snooping and found her sealed letter in my desk drawer :blush: I got after her for digging through my things and sent her out. Now I have had to cover my tracks by hustling out an identicle blue envelope, had to find a pencil and decorate it in an identicle manner- lips and teeth she had drawn all over it- seal it empty and replace it in my drawer for when she undoubtadly drags her father into this fiasco! :haha: Tooth fairy letters magically disappear when the tooth fairy gets them from what I understand :shrug: I guess she doesn't have to tear envelopes open :shrug: which explains the, um..empty envelope :shrug:

I thought it was a particularly nice thinking-hustle on my part! :thumbup: Phew!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura- we must have posted at the same time :haha:

If you just had it checked, maybe nothing to worry about...but concerning none-the-less..I would call your doc and get advice if nothing else. Like my crazy tooth--I got in a wreck years ago and cracked the tooth down into my jaw. Well, everything was okay until one dentist cut my gums open "to look" sewed them back shut and sent me home. Well, I got a major infection from it, went to a new dentist, and performed a root canal. Anyway, the meds he used (penicillin) I was allergic to and my face swelled up immensley! I looked like someone off that movie "Total recall" :haha: I called the dentist at home on a Sunday and explained the swelling and he tried to brush it off as "totally normal to have some swelling". I insisited he see me and when he opened the door to the dentist office he visibly stepped back and said "Holy shit!" when he saw my face :haha:. My eyes were swollen nearly shut, my lips were swollen so badly I couldn't drink water and my face was three times its normal size...My p oint here is when they hear it over the phone they tend to say everything is "normal" but in some cases it is best to have them look at it and give you a proper "You are okay go home". Maybe nothing to worry over but just the same maybe call??:shrug:


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> How's you spring clean going?

Ahh, yes. The spring cleaning! lol...:haha: Well, it started with me thinking if I am going to be irritable all day I should just work it off, right? :shrug: I started dusting in the kitchen then said the heck with that and just took it all down to wash..then I decided to throw half of it away, pack a third of it, and put out just the stuff I liked...so I did that with three floor-to-ceiling shelves of glass-ware. :dohh: Then I eyed the floor and decided to lay new tiles, so...I had to move out the table and chairs and pull the heat registers off...So I did that. Then I decided since I was laying new floor that I needed to clean all of the heat and air-flow registers. Then the registers wouldn't come clean so I hauled them outside and painted the darn things :growlmad: lol...So while I was waiting for the breeze to dry the paint I decided to move our wood pile out of the way for summer. That took about an hour of wood hauling and stacking. Then I had to move a stack of 13 pallets out of the way. Then I decided to rake the whole yard. Then my girls got an idea and we built a flower bed...To do that I had to haul flag stone and plant it in the ground. Then it started to rain so we came in and I made dinner...Just spaghetti bit still dinner :haha: Aaaannnnd now I'm tired. :haha: Enough for now I think :) It was kind of fun though we hauled the stero outside and turned it up full blast and I managed to freeze a root beer til it exploded! :haha:


----------



## shradha

The day has gone good....yesterday night i had a dream......In my dream i gave birth to a beautiful princess......I know it sound funny..... I never had a dream like this.....it was so real.....I had goose bumps.....


----------



## shradha

Grey Eyes......ve means have....I 2 had some problems understanding the short forms in here.... Will take care in future.....Wow ..so you have two princesses....... No i dont have any yet but would love to have kids soon..... This is my first....TTC.
In advance please convey my good wishes to your princess.......may her life be filled with good things and loads of happiness......

Steph- So good to know that by diet you are keeping your BG level under control....I should try it on my dh too.

Patrice- nice see you happy:happydance:

Laura - Yes he was an addict.....but now things have changed for the goods :happydance:.... As long as your dh has a time table you have nothing to feel bad about.....


----------



## mzswizz

Laura-Hoping you get better. I was thinking about pre-eclampsia too. Hoping you feel better soon :hugs: And i was down because I was sooooo tired and the librarians knew NOTHING about our jobs so we had to do our jobs AND train them and they were messing up the scheduling etc. It was just a mess. You would think everything would be organize and the RIGHT people would be in charge when a supervisor leaves.

Coy-Im calling in sick on saturday. My boss wont be back to work until next week so i will just tell Jay that im not coming in and it shouldnt be a problem. And good hustle work :haha:

Shadra-Yes i was happy when I left work and now since im off today im even happier :haha:

AFM, cd22 is here and my temp is at 97.76 today. Yesterday's temp was 97.47. I dont think I o'd yet seeing as though I am still having spotting and also because today's temp really falls into my AF temps. If you look at my chart, today's temp doesnt even look like a massive difference so im happy i didnt ov yet. As for yesterday, I left work 2 hours early and came home. DH was able to get off work early too. So i came home and fell asleep. I was sleep for a few hours so as you can see, I was pretty tired :sleep: Today, I am off and I will be calling in tomorrow to let them know I am not going to make it there tomorrow either. I just need a break from work. Its been pretty hectic and stressful. Im hoping I start a new job soon though but we shall see. Also, the spotting is still going on and I have a feeling im going to spend April in this spotting mode situation. I dont even want to say it looks like it will end because its pretty unpredictable. Im just ready for it to stop so I can move forth in my cycle. DH and I are already waiting for the doc appt. Hoping that we do conceive earlier though but you never know. Pretty much im in the waiting game.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies...

Well, it is cold, rainy, snowy here today :( 

Patrice, I will send my cold weather in your direction :haha: As long as you send me the sunshine back :) Sounds like a good idea to take tomorrow off :thumbup: especially if your boss won't be there to nail you for it! Enjoy your time :)

Shradha- dreams like that always make you think don't they?! I always view it as premonitional (is that a word :shrug:) in a way :hugs: Fx'd for you!

Steph and Laura- how are you today?

AFM- I have been sleeping terribly lately...like backaches, neck tension, headaches, my shoulders hurt :shrug: all at once. I tore my rotor-cuffs a few years ago and they are pretty much healed but last night they ached like crazy and I could hardly sleep :shrug: Weird. Then I torture myself by worrying if I should be sleeping left side or right side...they say left is better but what I really want to do is get comfy on my back and that is apparently a no-no :shrug:


----------



## lauraemily17

Don't worry too much about sleeping on your back yet Coy. My yoga teacher said it's not really a problem until around 30 weeks and even then not too stress too much if you do do it. Her opinions us women dud for 100s if years before so it can't be that bad!! A tip she gave though was to put a pillow behind you so if you do role over in your sleep your not totally on your back. Just a small elevation on one side is all that's needed apparently. 

Your weather sounds as changeable as ours! We can literally see 3 seasons in 1 day. We've had days if rain recently, very boring! 

Patrice - what are you going to do with your day off tomorrow? I think you're in need of a pamper day!!

Shradha- i used to have those dreams. The most vivid I had was me having a little boy & here I am now carrying a little boy!! 

Another busy day for me, I've currently got auditors taking up lots of my time, joyful!! Ankles are also still swollen & had some big varicose vains pop up on my left calf. Going to have lots to go through with the midwife in Tuesday!! We've got a shiatsu class tomorrow which I'm looking forward to. It's all about pressure point massage for labour so I get to spend 3 hours with DH practicing on me!! :D


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-Of course, i will send the sunshine. It is pretty sunny with a nice breeze here. Pretty much beach weather majority of the year. And yes since she isnt going to be there. I am definitely taking the day off :haha:

Laura-Im going to be spending time with dh and our parents. My parents are doing a bbq so we will hang out there and see MIL and Aunt before his aunt goes back to England on Sunday. But it will be a pamper day also :haha:

AFM, well bleeding/spotting has left the building :thumbup: Since around 12pm...i havent had any spotting or bleeding. It has just been cm :shock: WHITE CM! I even went to the bathroom just now and......nothing :happydance: So will definitely be using the opks starting tomorrow yippeee :happydance: Im excited as you can see :haha:


----------



## Steph32

Shradha- Sounds like you're gonna get your princess :)

Patrice- Glad the bleeding/spotting has stopped! :thumbup:

Coy- Ahh all the paranoias of pregnancy... there's def a lot of fear mongering when it comes to things like this. One time I went to get a prenatal massage (about 13ish weeks) and they told me that they would not have me lay on my right side because it compresses an artery or something. Apparently some places/people are extra cautious when there really isn't any need. During my first pregnancy and this one, I sleep on both sides all night... and doctors do not say there is anything wrong with that. I think certain people/companies don't want to be sued IF something were to happen, even if were to happen anyway. Now sleeping on the back is more of a worrisome thing, but like Laura said, it only becomes important later on when you actually have enough baby to cause that kind of a pressure. And I was also told that as long as you tilt you pelvis to the side (while still kind of laying on your back), like stuff a pillow underneath your side, you are fine. If you ask me, I miss sleeping on my stomach!!! I have always been a definite stomach sleeper.

Laura- That shiatsu class sounds interesting! I would love to have dh learn some massage and pressure points... I guess we did learn a little in that class we took recently, so that'll be good. And my doula is a professional masseuse so hoping that she'll work wonders on me during labor :)

AFM, just a busy day decorating the nursery. Not quite done, but my mom is going to come over tomorrow and help with some more things. I also think Nicholas is starting to really realize baby is coming soon, because he was really acting up today, giving us a hard time. I was spending a lot of time in the baby's room and I think he's becoming a bit jealous already :-/


----------



## Steph32

Oh, my new favorite thing... butter pecan ice cream on a cone... mmmmmm... I went through a whole pint since last night.


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-I think once baby comes he is not going to be jealous but a happy LO to his little brother. When my sister was pregnant with my niece, my nephew would throw tantrums when she was decorating the nursery etc but once she came out...he has been the best big brother ever. He gives her kisses and all and he is only turning 2 :cloud9:

AFM, im cd23 today and just as i expected..i didnt ov yet :thumbup: My temp dropped back down to 97.56 today so im happy. Also....NO MORE BLEEDING/SPOTTING :happydance: Im so happy. I have creamy cm now. I took the digi opk and it came back negative which i expected. Also, the left line on the test is super faint to the point dh thought that there was only one line there. So with that being said...im at the beginning of testing so there's no way we are going to miss that surge :thumbup: No work for me today so im super happy. DH already left to go help out at my parents house. I am waiting a little bit because I have just washed my hair and it has been raining so not trying to get sick. Im feeling pretty good today and happier now that the spotting is finally out of here. It would be great to conceive within this cycle but not going to put too much into it because if not, then there's always June before we go back to the doctor. So opk testing has begun!


----------



## shradha

Grey Eyes - I guess you are right.....

Steph- Thank you dear ...I really wish my wait is not too long.. 

Patrice- enjoy dear! Make full use of the holiday you have......

Laura - wow ...really ...you did have that dream.......now I am really getting curious.......was that a sign or something?...


Ohhh...I didn't get the dream again...I guess it was just one day show.....:flower: 
It's so hot here......badly need some showers.....in the morning I did feel bloated....felt something.... Can't call it cramps ... something heavy inside feeling.......I m 9 dpo........


----------



## mzswizz

Shadra-FXed for you. Hoping its a bfp brewing.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> I also think Nicholas is starting to really realize baby is coming soon, because he was really acting up today, giving us a hard time. I was spending a lot of time in the baby's room and I think he's becoming a bit jealous already :-/

Yeah they act up some...my little girl was 4 when I was prego with her sister. She wasn't too bad all of the time but you could see the concern. And formt heir viewpoint it is understandable. We were very careful to keep her a part of everything- she was in labor room, etc. I knew a lady that had a little girl and just fawned over ther all of the time. Then she got pregnant again. I saw the little girl with her gramma one day and I said "Where's your mama? Do you like being a big sister?" and she stared at the ground and told me she hadn't seen mom since the baby was born...They had given her to Gramma for the delivery then never went back to get her!! :growlmad:!! Poor little girl :(

My 7 year old has developed something new...She tore all of the clothes out of their dresser and flung them into a huge pile in the corner of her room. Then she pulled out the dozens and dozens of books in their book shelf and threw those on top of the clothes :shrug:


----------



## lauraemily17

Shradha - it may have been a sign, I've had some very vivid dreams over the years which have come true or found myself in situations & then remember I've dreamt the same thing!! I've also had many dreams though that are simply just that. 

Coy - your little girls sound wonderful! I had attitude as a child, not in a bad really naughty child way but I kept Mum on her toes!! Mum said I was determined & spirited! I really hope to have a daughter like that 1 day!! Are your 2 looking forward to having a baby in the house?

Patrice - yay for no more bleeding. Hope you have a lovely day with your family. 

Steph - it's understandable Nicholas starting to feel a little insecure but like Patrice said once his little brother is here hopefully he'll feel better. I guess it's key to include him as much as possible. Could he do something to help with the babys room perhaps? Draw a picture for the wall maybe? I've only recently heard of a Doula, I think it's very much an American thing. Is it someone you already know personally & will you DH still be with you? I actually don't think I'd like another women in the room other than a midwife, I generally don't like being told what to do, I'm fiercely independent!! 

Afm - shiatsu was great, learnt some great techniques for labour & learnt all about yin & yang & flows if energy. Got to make sure we keep practicing so we don't forget it! Had a lovely nap this afternoon & had a relaxing bath so it's been an all-round relaxing day!! My feet even deflated a little after my bath but now back to be swollen again. DH us going to try a foot rub next!


----------



## lauraemily17

Meant to say that my cat is also feeling insecure with the baby coming! It's amazing how sensitive animals can be. She follows 1 of us around everywhere & always wants a lap to curl up on. Gets under our feet all the time as well, we've both almost fallen over her, accidently kicked get a few times!! She never used to be like this, she is also very independent! Not sure how's she's going to be when Beanie arrives.


----------



## mzswizz

Well ladies right when i celebrate about no bleeding...i get stuck with a very painful cramp. I guess my body wont give me a break. I am in the recliner with a heating pad on at my parents house. Hoping to get better.


----------



## Steph32

Patrice- Is it ovulation cramps?

Laura- Yes, doulas are very common here, mostly if you're doing a natural birth. Because we don't typically have midwives delivering our babies (unless you're doing a home birth or at a birthing center) it is good to have someone that can guide you through-- because the Ob/Gyn does not typically get there until you're pushing... they just come to catch the baby! So our doula knows about massage, positions, aromatherapy, and can just be there to support in general and be an advocate for our wishes to have a natural birth and avoid as many medical interventions as possible. And yes, DH will definitely be there as well. So it'll just be the 3 of us. And no, I didn't know her before hand, we met with a few and hired the one we liked the best. And we meet with her about 3-4 times before the birth to go over everything so we get to know here pretty well. She will also be with me from the start of my contractions pretty much, so if I am struggling here at home before going to the hospital, I can have her support here.

Coy- Awww, that poor little girl! How long did she go without seeing her mom and little brother/sister?? I could never see myself doing such a thing. We try to include Nicholas as much as possible and when we refer to the baby we say "your baby" or "your little brother." He goes to a lot of our appts and ultrasounds. We have lots of books about being a big brother and he kisses my tummy all the time. Soooo, he is excited but I guess there are a few times (like when he actually saw me decorating the nursery) where it hits him that he won't be the center of attention anymore. Part of me wishes we were doing a home birth so that Nicholas could be around more, I'm afraid things might be too intense at the hospital for him to be in the labor room with me. I don't want him to see me in pain either. Maybe early on?


----------



## lauraemily17

I didn't realize you dont have specific midwife care while in labour. In the uk you'll have 1 from as soon as you arrive in hospital, depending on how long your labour is it will change as their shifts change & if it's busy they won't be sat with you at all times but are only minutes away if you need them. Sounds like a Doula is basically your own dedicated midwife without the medical training as such. If I wasnt getting a midwife I'd definately get a Doula I think. I think you only see an ob/gyn in the uk if there's a problem or you want pain killers stronger than gas & air. 

Patrice - you really are having a horrible cycle :hugs: where abouts is the pain?


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-i dont think its ov pains because i got a negative opk this morning and i dont really experience ov pains.

Laura-its on the right side like close to my ovary and it feels like a pulled muscle.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura-

My girls are very excited about the baby! :) They are geenrally pretty good kids just get naughty oncei n a while. Take today for instance. My 3 year is sitting at the table eating jello and belches. I say sternly "Mind your manners young lady!" To which she looks at me all guilty and whispers "..I passed wind too..." Then she squirms and says "Nuts! I gotta wedgy". :dohh: Here I am thinking I invited guests for tomorrow?:haha: _*Kids*_. :wacko: lol.

Steph- we were initially worried about it being too intense at the hospital too for our dd...but we decided it's all part of like :shrug: and ya get a baby to show for it! :hugs: She was really good, she sat in a big stuffed chair and read her Princess Story Book ... at one point when I got especially loud she creeps over and says "mama, could you *pleeeease* be quiet? I am _*trying*_ to read!" lol. I'd rather she see all of it than miss it and feel disconnected.

Patrice- I am with Steph- could it be ov pain?? You mentioned a temp dip yesterday- I had a one day dip just before ov last cycle before bfp.

Well, today was busy again. I finished the kitchen. Painted the windowsills and all of the wall trim, advanced into the laundry room and did that as well, then finished the tiles. Did my last shelf of glassware :growlmad: and finally have my kitchen just about the way I want it Phew! Then I baked three little cakes that I am going to use to make her three-tiered cake. I will frost it and decorate it tonight and have it ready for tomorrow. I am thinking 3 tiers (like a wedding cake) frosted in white with pink trimming on all 3 tiers, then the #3 candle on top with happy birthday candy letters around it?? That's the plan anyway.

Now I have to run to the store, finish my shopping, get her presents wrapped, cook dinner, and finish my teamwork assignment and one individual assignment.

I am hoping for a shower in there somewhere! :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-my temp dipped today. It was up yesterday. But my temps are pretty much in the normal pre ov range still so with that and the negative opk...im thinking its just a pulled muscle.


----------



## shradha

Grey Eyes - so now its party time...you must be really busy..decorating house, cakes.....making snacks..... :happydance:

Your girls must be worried....they dont want their love to be shared.....kids are kids..they are too small to know that for parents all their children are equal...they love them so much......


Patrice- Are you sure its not O cramps??????

Laura - similar things have happened with me too....I have some dreams....and then after few days it comes true....it sound funny....but its like ...hey i did dream this ......

It surprises me that your cat is insecure.....wow animals can sometimes sense things that we dont......pets generally are known to be possessive...Hopefully soon when the baby arrives..your cat will love your baby more than anything else...:happydance:

ATM- now i even have lower back pain n feeling so tired as if i am toatlly drained out....sorry..have lately been a bit grumpy......just trying to get used to the changes in the body.....


----------



## Steph32

Shradha- What dpo are you on? When do you plan on testing? Is this your first month of TTC?

AFM, I took a 4 hour nap earlier and now I'm not ready to sleep. I was extra extra tired today and just couldn't move my body for some reason. I think baby had a major growth spurt just in the last day! I'm waddling big time and just feel soooo heavy. I looked at old pics when I was pregnant with Nicholas and the way I look now is exactly how I looked at 38 weeks with him. I'm sticking out so much more, I'm worried about how big the baby will be when he's full term!


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-they do say you show more and quicker when its your 2nd or more.

AFM, im on cd24, my temp is at 97.47 and i got a negative opk. Well yesterday's pain went away. Im assuming it was a pulled muscle. Today's line on the digi opk looked a little darker than yesterday's so im assuming probably within this week or next week i will be o'ing. Well we are going to be busy with family today so might not be on much.


----------



## lauraemily17

Coy - hope your daughter is having a good bday. The cake sounds amazing! You'll have to show us pics. 

Patrice - glad your better. Hope today's good busy not boring busy!

Steph - that's the one danger I find with naps, it can sometimes make it harder to sleep at night. Hope you did get a good nights sleep in the end & are feeling a little better today. I was actually thinking about how you might be feeling yesterday, I'm finding it hard but your 2 weeks ahead of me which can be a whole pound of extra weight from the baby! 

Afm - been a horrible grumpy day today. Started with yet more rain (seriously bored of it all now!) which hugely restricts what I can wear & I needed to go out food shopping feeling very uncomfortable. Then had dramas shopping, prob only a drama due to my very grumpy pregnancy hormones. My tv cocked up recording one of my fave programs, Greys anatomy & been in lots of pain from pushing a trolley round the supermarket!! Was proper feeling sorry for myself but my fantastic best friend turned up with treats for beanie & me. Love her to bits! Evening continued to get better with me successfully making a lasagna. Hoping for a quiet evening and early night before dreaded work tomorrow.


----------



## Steph32

Laura- Sorry you had a bad day. I'm with you on that... kind of had a bad weekend. Just have been feeling yucky, sluggish and in pain since Friday. We actually had stuff scheduled all weekend, but everyone cancelled on us, it was kind of weird! We were supposed to have a photo session on Friday, but the photographer was sick. My mom was supposed to come over and help with the nursery but she had work to do. And our sitter was supposed to come last night so we could go out for date night, but she got a flat tire. So this weekend was uneventful. But probably for the better, because I guess we needed rest. 

Coy- Hope your daughter is having a fun birthday party!! Is here birthday actually today?

Patrice- Hope you're having a good day. Guess the pain was a pulled muscle then. Do you remember straining anything to cause that?


----------



## Grey Eyes

Well, we are all stuffed up on cake and I am picking up wrapping paper from everywhere! lol. I had everything done yesterday except the table and decorating the cake - I decided last minute to string curling ribbon everywhere :shrug: just for fun. Grampa and gramma came over and we had cake and ice cream and she got tons of presents- made her day :) Plus I blew and blew and blew up balloons until the floor was carpeted in them. :sleep: Lol! I am adding a pic...Kat is the birthday girl (3 years today!!!) sitting in her high chair with the big cheesy grin :)

https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o611/greyeyes3/KatBday003.jpg


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi again ladies- I have a concern...Lately I have this terrible craving for tobasco sauce...I eat in on my eggs, in soup, it doesn't matter. If I am starving I want tobasco- like, I cooked a ramen noodle (never the spice packet tho, just the noodle) then I add extra water, a bit of soy sauce, and a tobasco...:shrug: Sounds awful, huh!? But I looked online and only read good things about tobasco- have you heard any different? I worry about the noodles and too many carbs...tho the only other carb I eat really is bread or rice. Let's see- my average day consists of either a steamed egg and toast for breakfast OR a bowl of cereal with low-fat milk no sugar. Lunch is usually fruit...and dinner is something like skinless chicken breast with fresh peas or green salad. I realized I have had this stupid noodle/tobasco thing like 3 times this past week and half...hope I am not packing on too many carbs but WTH is it with tobasco anyway? :shrug:


----------



## shradha

Grey Eyes - wow nice cake........looks yummy!! Wish I could get a piece :happydance:.....your babies are so pretty and cute..touchwood!! 

Regarding the sauce.....it is spicy right.....I guess you can have little not much....
And as for carbs.....you can take it easy.........don't panic........
You are lucky that you are not an Indian.......here moms feed us so much.....it's like eat nicely....body needs all this....ohhhh and we end up like a football....I am already getting worried about myself.....


Patrice- So it was a muscle pull...u were right baby.....hope you O soon....n can join the party....:flower: 

Laura - send the rain here....need them badly....

Steph- I am 10 dpo....have not tested yet....waiting for a week......this is my 3 rd month TTC.....

Today all my symptoms have vanished like they were never there before.....this is worrying me.......I really badly want to test but feel that I must wait.........has anyone experience sudden vanishing of symptoms? Are my celebrations over?


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-As a matter of fact..I remember working out with DH so i think that's when i pulled a muscle because we were running :dohh:

Laura-Hope your day was better at the end. And yes it was a good busy. We had alot of fun.

Coy-Your daughters are gorgeous and the oldest favors you. The youngest has that yay i got a big cake for me smile :haha:...adorable.

Shadra-I would wait until 11 or 12dpo to test.

AFM, its cd25 today. My temp is 97.41 and i have a negative opk. So im pretty much waiting for ov to happen. DH and I dtd yesterday and I've noticed we are not dtd alot this time around. I think its better that way so when ov does occur..atleast we didnt decrease the chances with all the bd. Every time i look at the lines with the opk..it looks like its getting a little darker. I test with the digi opk after i temp in the morning because my work schedule will conflict with me testing in the afternoon and dont want to wait until the evening to test because I dont want to miss the surge. So i think its best if i test in the morning. We have been having a rainy week this week. Hopefully, we have sunny days soon. Also, Aunt Cherry left to England yesterday and we miss her already. We are hoping to see her in England if she hasnt planned on coming back within a couple years. Hopefully the next time she see us..we will have a LO she can meet :thumbup: So im temping and doing the opks so i wont miss ov if it does happen one way or the other. Atleast the opks are helping with the poas addiction :blush: Cant believe tomorrow is May already. Looking forward to a lovely month. Hopefully new jobs, new adventures and maybe news about a new addition to the family. But we shall see. If my AF was normal, my next AF would've been due May 11th. Now I dont know when its due. Guess I have to just wait this one out and see.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies! Where is everyone tonight??

Well, I have an assignment due tonight but as usual I got stuck fixing my teams papers ... the way it is supposed to work is we all turn in our papers to team leader (me) and I put them together, make sure the paragraphs flow, etc then submit to the instructor. Instead I spend all day rewriting everything :growlmad: Now I am thinking I am too tired to do my individual assignment so may just knock it off for tomorrow. problem is I get cut from 100 points down to 90 points for the late assignment. Hmmm...thinking...crap I am tired :sleep: lol...how much is ten points worth to me???:coffee:

I'll probably end up staying up late studying :haha:

Today I worked on my team paper, made a couple runs to the store, the pharmacy, had to go pay bills](*,), cooked dinner and for some reason I feel exhausted tonight :shrug: Dh mentioned my belly is showing more, maybe baby is having a growth spurt? Anyway I have been yawning and trying to nod off at the dinner table. My mind tells me I'll get cut ten points for acrappy paper anyway lol, so I may as well study hard and submit a good one tomorro. There. How's that for logic? :smug: lol


----------



## Grey Eyes

mzswizz said:


> AFM, its cd25 today. My temp is 97.41 and i have a negative opk. So im pretty much waiting for ov to happen. DH and I dtd yesterday and I've noticed we are not dtd alot this time around. I think its better that way so when ov does occur..atleast we didnt decrease the chances with all the bd. Every time i look at the lines with the opk..it looks like its getting a little darker. I test with the digi opk after i temp in the morning because my work schedule will conflict with me testing in the afternoon and dont want to wait until the evening to test because I dont want to miss the surge. So i think its best if i test in the morning.


Patrice- I have heard that dtd like every other day as opposed to every day is actually better...gives your man's soldiers time to gear up :thumbup: Also- I wonder about temping int he morning...everything that I have read suggests the best time is to temp between 10 a.m. and 6 p.m...something about the LH hrmone luetinizing in your body at the right times. I guess it is not as apparent in your urine in the a.m. :shrug: That part never made sense to me but I tested twice a day - about 11 a.m. and again at 6 or 7 p.m. and always managed to catch the surge. Do you have any IC tests so you can splurge a couple times a day? BTW you are probably right about your work schedule--your boss wouldn't understand poas :haha:


----------



## lauraemily17

Another rubbish day for me :( started in the same bad mood as yesterday which didn't help but after working 10 hours with only 2 10 min breaks I was an emotional mess, uncontrolable tears when I got home & poor DH cancelled his trip to the cinema with friends so I didn't spend the night alone. Tired of the hormones now! My nerve pain has also stepped up a gear, (prob fr being sat at a desk for so long!) do it's 3 am & I'm sat up on the edge of the bed as it hurts too much lying down!! At least I have a day off tomorrow & working from home Wed! Seriously thinking of bringing maternity leave forwards by a week!! 

Coy - your girls are just adorable, Kat looks so excited with her cake!! That is s dilemma re the assignment, I think personally I'd go for handing it in a day late to give me a chance to read it over with a fresh pair of eyes in the morning but I'm not too great with writing essays. How long into your pregnancy will the course last?

Steph - that's a pain that everyone cancelled this weekend but prob did work out for the best if you got a well needed rest. Is your photo session including bump pictures? I think they're beautiful when done by a professional, we've got a shot scheduled for the end of May. Really looking forward to it. 

Patrice - re the OPKs, check the instructions but I think with the clear blue digi ones you are supposed to take them in the morning because they monitor estrogen as well. I know the clear blue fertility monitor worked that way & I think I recall Emma saying the digis were the same. Like Coy said you can also supplement with cheapy 1's to take in the afternoon or evening, just in case! You can never poasa too much in my eyes!!

Shradha - good luck with your testing. Sometimes no symptoms is a good sign, especially if you haven't got any AF symptoms. 

Felt the funniest movements from Beanie earlier. He had the hiccups but instead of feeling rhymic kicks, from how I think he was lying I was being rhymically head butted in the cervix!!


----------



## Steph32

Hi ladies-- Sorry I haven't been around, I am just starting to come out of my funk today. Well, slowly... lol... I think it was too many days of eating horribly, too much dairy (which I know I shouldn't do but do anyway) and it all caught up to me making me so sick and sluggish. 

Coy- Your girls are the cutest things ever. Kat has a great smile, she's so angelic! I just love the olive tone of their skin too. Just beautiful girls! Re: the paper, I would have said heck with the 10 points if it'll buy me another day to get sane again! But seeing that your post was yesterday you probably already did that.

Patrice- I also always thought that it is best to test with opk's in the afternoon, or at least 2nd urine of the day. It's because the morning urine is still considered the previous day's level. And I agree with the dtd every other day. It'll give his spermies the chance to build back up-- even if he doesn't have an issue with low sperm count, it's a good thing anyway. AND it also gives your cervix a rest!! Haha... just with all the bleeding you get and everything, it might be wise to not dtd AS often... then you'll know whether the bleeding is irritation from dtd or something else.

Laura- Our photo shoot is rescheduled for this Friday, and yes, it is with a professional. But she is also a family friend so we'll get a decent discount. I've been wanting to do it soon, before I get TOO big and uncomfortable because my belly is already starting to hang out just a bit more than what would be ideal for pictures! We will be doing lots of belly pics, and I especially want to get some with Nicholas next to/kissing my belly.
Sorry you have had a tough time with work and just feeling crappy... I know how you feel with the pains, as you know I have been having issues with my lower back, hips, and now my pelvis/pubic bone hurts. I don't know if it's because baby is sitting so low or what...? But sounds like I'm starting to get the classic SPD symptoms you were talking about. Re: maternity leave, if you move it up a week does that mean you would have to go back a week earlier?

Shradha- Symptoms are a tricky thing... sometimes you'll have them, sometimes you won't but either way it doesn't necessarily mean that you are or aren't pregnant. I think a lot of us have found that symptoms can be very unreliable! That's what's so annoying about the 2ww-- we can analyze all our symptoms but it's really just a way to pass the time before testing! Sounds like you're ready to test soon! I've always tested around 10-11dpo, those were always the days I would get the first hint of a positive.


----------



## shradha

Steph32- hope you feeling better now......do you crave for something sour and spicy...or sometimes crave for ice creams in the night?? Was just curious coz my cousin sister always craved for different things in the night when she was expecting....:flower:

My mind was playing games with me.........I finally couldnt bear the suspense..though i know its early and I do have time......I got up in the morning and took a test.......:shrug: got a negative result:cry:.....now i think why did i take it.......well... ..Af is expected in other 2-3 days......so i still have time.....will test after 4 days........So nothing depends on symptoms ..right.....yes......I feel confident now.........:happydance:.........Thank you soooooo much!!!!!!!!:hugs:

wow...so you are having a photoshoot.....family pic......waiting to see you and your family...do post a pic.....and dont worry ..i am sure you are one hot mommy to be....:happydance: 

Grey eyes....so sorry I just wanted to ask you ....are you coy??? I mean I never asked you your name earlier...how silly of me:dohh:.....Are you working in a school??? I guess thats what happens when you join late...:nope:

Patrice- Last month I found out that testing late is better than testing in the morning....Previously I used to test at 11 am everyday....but of late i have been testing at 6 pm......Hopefully you too get a result soon.....:thumbup:

Laura- It must be difficult to work when you are having terrible symptoms.......When are you due????when are you taking maternity leave....You must be waiting..:flower: to relax and take it easy.....Hope today is a better day for you......


----------



## SpudsMama

Patrice - If we're talking cheapie OPK's then testing in the afternoon is better (around 2pm) but with the digis then FMU is perfect. They monitor an extra hormone or something like that. As long as you test at the same time each day you should be fine :thumbup:

Steph - Looking forward to seeing your maternity shoot pics! I won't be getting any done, I hate having my photo taken so I'll stick to my fortnightly bump progression instead :blush:

Laura - If I were in your shoes I'd be seriously considering bringing ML forward too, especially if you're still walking to work? Look after yourself and little man :hugs:

Coy - I would've left the essay until the next morning too. You'll end up producing better work if you're not falling asleep at your desk :haha: 

Shradha - Sorry to hear about the :bfn: but you still have time yet! :thumbup:

AFM - I felt baby hiccups for the first time today! :cloud9: Either that or I have an OCD baby who likes to kick very very rhythmically :rofl:


----------



## lauraemily17

Definately sounds like hiccups Emma. That's how I differenciate them to normal kicks!! It was also because he wouldn't stop as soon as DH tried to feel them like ge usually did! Not sure if ge was shy or stubborn but he's now far more aggreeable to moving & kicking his Daddy now!! I'm not walking to work any more, physically can't do it, I really enjoyed doing it, helped my stress levels so stopping has prob partly increased my grumpiness!!!

Steph - that's fab that you know the photographer, I think it'll make all the shots so much more personal! Can't wait to see picks. Glad you're feeling a bit better now. It must be hard avoiding dairy as calcium us something you need a lot of in pregnancy, i drink so much more milk now, happily a pint a day, i love it!! Yes id need to come back a week earlier if i leave a week earlier which I didn't want to do but now I'm thinking, if I can take a years maternity leave + accrued holiday which'll be almost 4 weeks what difference does a week make?! I've got a midwife appointment today & going to ask about my maternity belt & what's best to help it, I'll let you know what she says. I think so far I'm lucky as that pain isn't getting worse at the mo, last night & still this morning it's the nerve in my bum which is killing me, it usually gets better when I sleep but I can barely move my left leg. :D it must be even harder for you with the SPD pain with Nicholas to run around after. My only pace now is very very very slow!! :haha:


----------



## lauraemily17

Shradha - boo to the bfn but we always say you're not out until AF shows!


----------



## SpudsMama

I've always loved drinking milk but it's one of the few things I still can't have too much of because it makes me sick again. I can have little sips of chocolate milk, and I've been having a bowl of porridge every morning which seems to be staying down fine so hopefully I'm coming out of the dodgy milk phase! There's calcium in my Pregnacare supplements though, so I know I'm not going without... xx


----------



## shradha

Laura & spudsmama- yes I still have time until AF arrives..........I m really hoping I get a :bfp:.............When are you both due?


----------



## mzswizz

shadra-boo the bfn.

Steph-A photo shoot..how awesome!! cant wait to see those pics!

Laura-Wow that must've not been a good feeling especially being headbutted in the cervix :haha:

Coy-No i dont have any ic's. But i did read the instructions and the cb digi said you can test any time of the day but at the same time so im thinking its best to just keep using FMU.

Emma-Thanks. Yeah i figured that out about the FMU. I read that booklet so many times and the box that DH thought I was studying for an exam :rofl:

AFM, its cd26 for me already. This cycle is really flying by quickly. My temp is 97.17 and the opk is negative. Today is May 1st and so its 12 more days until Mother's Day in the U.S. Even though it was raining yesterday, i had a good day. I hung out with my friend and we had lunch. DH and I had an argument but it ended in apologizing and dtd in the wee morning :blush: We also had some wine last night and it was pretty darn good :thumbup: Before, I use to stress about drinking wine etc while ttc but now im saying to heck with it. Im going to enjoy life with DH and enjoy my life. I havent been enjoying myself because I was soooo worried about what anything will do to my body to effect me to not get a bfp. I cant make myself live in a bubble. We only drink wine anyways so its no harm in that and we drink it on occasion. So no more stressing for me and it feels good to just live life with no worries. If we get a bfp before july then great and if we dont then its great too because we have a great ob/gyn that will help us achieve a LO so either way it goes...its going to be great. Well, i go back to work tomorrow and I know the boss is back. Still waiting for a job to call. Any day now...because full time is exactly what i need right now and higher pay. So we shall see. Oh and here are my opks from cd23-today.
 



Attached Files:







2012-05-01_09-02-16_879.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice- In looking at your oppk's I'd say you are def getting closer! I used to do that too--I'd get a negative on the digi but take it apart to see if the line is getting darker. Too bad they didn't come witht he words "cold, getting warm, warmer, super warm, hot, getting hotter!, Burning up!" like that game as kids :rofl: And yes, if the instructions say anytime of day :thumbup:

Shradha- yep I am "Coy" :) And yes, I am taking college classes..right now it is Criminal Procedure. I wish you would set up on Fertility Friend with anovulation chart so I could read your temps :dohh: I am a ov chart addict :rofl: I get caught up in the suspense of rising temps :wacko: lol. What dpo are you?

Steph- the pics sound exciting! Can't wait to see some :hugs:

Laura- this course of Criminal Procedure only lasts for one more week, so I have final testing this week :growlmad: We go in five week intense studies...then I am on to Juvenile Justice Systems and Processes...I am scheduled clear through to next year but I am thinking I will eventually have to discuss with my academic advisor about taking a two week break when the baby is born :shrug: I could probably manage but that first week or so of getting a routine set is pretty dragging and exhausting. I'd say move your ML up a week maybe give yourself a little extra time to get ready for labor. What's your view on labor btw? Are you planning all natural or will you use pain meds? lol- with my first o my gosh I felt like I was spliting in half and my midwife patted my shoulder and told me "It's gonna be hours and hours and _*hours*_ yet pumpkin" I thought "Oh s%#*!, GIVE ME DRUGS!!!" lol, but then she says "Oops-I was wrong, the baby is already slipping out" !!! So she totally had me mind-psyched!:growlmad: Now I know how it feels so I tell _*them*_ what to do lol.

AFM- slept crappy again last night, something about my position is giving me headaches :shrug: After my shower in the morning they seem to go away so that's a plus. Today is kind of cool and grey :( so I plan on getting some basic grocery shopping done, budgeting the month out and doing my crazy assignment paper. :shrug:


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-Yes i know. The exciting part is the getting closer to a smiley. And I know that once i get a smiley..since i test in the morning, i cant tell dh and we could probably dtd before he goes to work :blush: But i know dh will pounce the minute he hear i have a smiley. My cycle is going by pretty quickly now so im thankful for that. And if it had those words it would be great :rofl: Til this day dh and I play that game :rofl: And hoping you will be able to find a better position to lay in so you can have a better sleep. And its very sunny out today and im happy about that but it does have the random showers.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Oh, almost forgot to mention- I have my next appointment tomorrow afternoon. I always get a little bit nervous/excited...hopefully we will be able to hear the hb this time on doppler and no emergency scans! I can do without stress like that! I have felt a few squiggles in there though, so that is very comforting.

Patrice- do you work today? 

Laura- about the nerve pain, what did your doc say about it?


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-I didnt have to work today which was great for me. I go in tomorrow though. But atleast it is only a 4 1/2 hour day for me so time will just fly.


----------



## SpudsMama

Coy, good luck at your appt tomorrow! I see my midwife on Friday morning, for the first time since 16 weeks so very excited about hearing Spud's heartbeat again :cloud9: I'm hoping my blood pressure will have improved as well, or if it's still low that she'll do something about it... I'm sick of these constant dizzy spells!! :wacko: xx


----------



## lauraemily17

Patrice - your OPKs are identical to the ones I used on my monitor so it probably is estrogen the other hormone it monitors. In which case the lines work a little differently. You'll find the dark 1 will actually get lighter showing an increase in estrogen before the LH surge. Looking at them I would say you're still at least 5 days away from O. Keep posting pics, I'd love to analyze them for you!! 

Emma - don't be too surprised if your blood pressure is still low, you're at the point in pregnancy where to goes down. I'm not sure there's a lot that can be done for low blood pressure. A friend had it & was told to drink plenty of water & that was it!! Hope otherwise everything is good. They'll measure your bump on this 1 as well. 

Coy - hope you're appointment gies better this time. Now bubs is bigger I'm sure they'll find the heartbeat sooner. Are you drinking enough fluid through the day? I had a few weeks of bad headaches & was told to increase my fluid in take which worked really well. That was around 16 weeks I think. I'm seriously impressed with your brain power to study through your pregnancy with only a couple of weeks off!! I really really struggle & feel like I've lost 20 points off my IQ!!

Afm - I had a kindof good & bad appointment with my midwife! Firstly the nerve pain I'm just going to have to live with, kindof what I thought but she showed me how to wear the maternity belt which is low & tight across the hips. I was really worried I was squishing him but she said no it won't & it's meant to be tight to hold the pelvis together & raise the bump. 

She also had a feel around & found him on my right but couldn't tell what way round he was as I apparently have good muscles!!! I'm very proud if that & hoping it means things will shrink back quite quickly! She found his heartbeat on the Doppler & from that figured he was head down. Bump also measures spot on at 31cm. Iron levels are excellent, 13.5 actually higher than at 12 weeks & urine was clear. Do lots if good. 

The bad, blood pressure was 138/82 which although not badly high yet still on the rise. It was 113/80 2 weeks ago. Also the swelling. It's getting worse, my feet are about an inch thicker & when pressed a mark stays so she said it's pitting odema. It actually makes my toes feel a little numb sometimes. My fingers are also starting to swell up really badly at night to the point where when I wale up to GP toilet I can't clench my hands into fists, the joints are also getting quite achey around my fingers. She said theyre all warnings but there's not enough yet for her to be very worried but I'm now on close monitoring with fortnightly appointments & she's told me to contact her immediately if my face starts to swell or I get a headache which doesn't go after taking Paracetamol. I've also got to try & drink more to help move the fluid & put my feet up high as much as possible when at home. Based on this I'm very seriously considering leaving a week early & going to have a chat with my boss on Thursday.


----------



## lauraemily17

Once again excuse the appalling English in my last post, really need to learn to read what I'm writing a bit better on my I phone!!


----------



## lauraemily17

Coy - in response to the pain relief question I'm planning on nothing more than gas & air, going for the brave option!! I am however quite open to changing my mind having never actually feeling a contraction before but going to give it a go the natural way!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> Coy - in response to the pain relief question I'm planning on nothing more than gas & air, going for the brave option!! I am however quite open to changing my mind having never actually feeling a contraction before but going to give it a go the natural way!!

Not exactly sure what gas and air is--something similar to what dentists use here?? Ah yes, contractions- just imagine a period cramp that starts to intensify and gets so bad you are on your knees. Then it hangs for about 20 second and then fades. That's the bad ones. I identify them as "period cramps from hell". :haha: However- the worse the contractions the faster the delivery I am convinced :shrug: About the time my midwife was telling me it'd get (and I quote) _*six times as bad and last for hours*_ - that's when baby is crowning. But every body is different and every delivery is different. I was a bit afraid my first labor becasue 1) I didn't want to be a weenie in front of my big strong Marine/Soldier husband :haha: 2) I imagined the worst- baby gets stuck, I pass out--any number of things. But then I calmed myself by remembering women have done this for thousands of years :shrug: and if anything does go goofy I'm in a hospital where they can knock me out, perform a c-section, and get my baby out if they have to! So, no worries. I am sure you will do awesome, you have been handling the rest so very well!! :thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

Laura-Eeek. i am excited then if it looks like i will ov in 5 days. And thanks for helping out with the opks. I will post when i take new pics so you can analyze them for me because i dont know how to read the lines :blush: Hopefully i do ov soon. So i can finally be in the tww and see what happens. 

RE about your appt: Hopefully you can get a week early off. I think you need to rest and kick your feet up. Good that everything else is fine and seems like your LO is ready to come out into the world. Hmm maybe he'll come before your edd. I know I came before i was suppose to..2 days before my mom birthday..guess i wanted to be her birthday present :haha:


----------



## lauraemily17

Coy - you know I dint know what gas & air technically is either but it's infamous in the UK for being great at taking the edge off contractions, apparently it makes you feel like you're drunk / high!! 

Patrice - you may be right about him coming early, a lit if people are saying that to me now, DH is convinced he'll be 2 weeks early!


----------



## mzswizz

cant wait for your LO!!! I know dh and i made a little bet...he says that for some reason the number 16 is connected to me because every time something happens..its on the 16th like i ov or i ov 16 days after AF end or af comes 16 days later :wacko: weird huh?! So he said that he bet i will either ov on the 16th, find out im pregnant on the 16th, my edd would be the 16th or i will give birth on the 16th. And its funny because my last edd was nov. 16th so we shall see.


----------



## lauraemily17

That would be great if you had an edd of 16th when you next get a bfp!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

mzswizz said:


> Laura-Eeek. i am excited then if it looks like i will ov in 5 days. And thanks for helping out with the opks. I will post when i take new pics so you can analyze them for me because i dont know how to read the lines :blush: Hopefully i do ov soon. So i can finally be in the tww and see what happens.
> 
> RE about your appt: Hopefully you can get a week early off. I think you need to rest and kick your feet up. Good that everything else is fine and seems like your LO is ready to come out into the world. Hmm maybe he'll come before your edd. I know I came before i was suppose to..2 days before my mom birthday..guess i wanted to be her birthday present :haha:


Patrice- I am glad Laura has a better line eye for these opk's :haha: I used the cbe digi's but didn't know they measured estrogen as well--keep posting pics :) so she can tell us what's happening!!

Laura- EDD...my first came 3 weeks early. From what I understand the baby dropps head-first to get ready so yours may come early. I'd def go for the early ML! :thumbup: Will your dh have a proper fill-in at work in case he has to drop and run??


----------



## mzswizz

Laura-that would be great but we shall see.

Coy-yes im just as lost. so we will know together about the opks :haha:


----------



## lauraemily17

DH job will make dropping & running kindof interesting. Yes he can do it but as a response officer if he's dealing with a job & the only officer (they're single crewed most of the time) then he has to wait for some1 to come & relieve him. Im trying not to think about that bit! He has said that when he us relieved he'll prob get some1 to bring him home with lights & sirens on so at least that bit will be quick!!


----------



## Steph32

Patrice- I've never used those opk's but looks like the line is getting darker!

Emma- Welcome back! I haven't checked in with your journal yet but hope you're doing well.

Laura- Glad your appt went well (minus the BP thing)! It still seems low enough to where I wouldn't get too concerned. As long as they're monitoring it. And baby is head down already? I wonder if he'll stay there? I get a little confused about when they officially go head down and stay. My LO is usually head down but sometimes I'll feel the hiccups a little higher on the side, so I don't know if he's settled in yet. As far as the maternity belt, I was also confused about how to wear it, I didn't know if I was using it right because it would either feel too low and constricting to too high like it was squishing into the baby. But I guess it should be right around the hips and just under the belly?? 

Re: pain relief, I've heard about "gas and air" but never knew what it was either. I kind of wish we had that option here! Here it's either the epidural or narcotics. Are you going to get an epidural too? 

Coy- Good luck with your appt tomorrow, I'm sure by now you should be able to hear the hb with the doppler! Btw, what you were saying about the nurse telling you about how painful labor is, I would not want that! I think everyone has their own personal perception and pain thresholds so having a certain expectation about how it will feel, especially when bombarded by negativity, can just make you more worried and more tense about the whole thing! I just don't see how that would help someone! I'm asking for all the nurses and staff to refrain from discussing or asking me about pain levels.


----------



## Steph32

Shradha- Sorry about your :bfn: But it is still early so you never know. I know it's hard to stop yourself from testing early, I used to test sometimes at 6dpo because I'm just crazy like that :haha: Yes, I get a lot of cravings, especially at night AFTER I've already brushed my teeth of course :haha: Figures... yeah, I'm usually all settled in bed and ready to sleep and around 1am or so I just start to get sooo hungry and cannot distract myself enough to go to sleep.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph- yeah I agree with you on the pain level issue. I was, um, making some noise, and uh...saying some words (lol!) and my midwife just frowned at me and made her comments. I think it was her way of saying I wasn't handling it too well, but then when she checked the dialation her jaw dropped as my baby's head and hands were already out- she thought at that point I was handling it pretty darn well! :haha: And honestly- it isn't that bad, right? I mean yes, its painful, and I hope I don't discourage anyone by speaking plainly but my mom always told me "oh, you forget" and that's it--so I was unprepared for it totally. Afterward I was pretty smug :smug: in that I knew I could handle it. I think the hardest part for me was just not understanding the pattern of events to take place and there's so much info out there "lay this way, breathe this way, focus, meditate-" etc. Meditate? Screw that! was my opinion lol! :haha: But I am sort of a "it's crunch time, let's do this" sort of person. But yeah- nurses need to back off with their comments. I say- it's your labor, right? So do what feels right. If you want to yell, scream, cuss (my problem :blush:) walk around, whatever- they need to back off. All of you ladies on here are super tough and smart, so I know you'll handle your labors very well. And we all have supportive dh's :thumbup: which helps!


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-well actually what you see is just the test stick that goes inside the cb digi opk cassette. But yes it is pretty different than what im use to. This website has the picture of how it looks when the piece i show you is inserted into the included cassette https://www.walmart.com/ip/Clearblue-Digital-Ovulation-Easy-Test-20-Ct/15056177


----------



## Steph32

Patrice- Oh I see... I've never used those digi ones before... I wonder how they compare to the cb digital monitor? Those are expensive though.

Coy- I agree, we all get through it the way we get through it!! And i think we are all free to be vocal, yell, scream, be quiet, meditate, etc... whatever works. Without judgement. I was VERY vocal, especially during transition, but I didn't really care even though people thought I was in extreme pain and that I should have taken the epidural. Just because I'm loud doesn't mean I'm suffering! When you're in the moment, I mean, yes, it does hurt and it is intense to a certain extent (different for everyone) but you only care about finally seeing that baby! The light at the end of the tunnel!


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-Yes the monitors are expensive. That's why i decided to just go with the digi opks. I went to target and they were like $34 so a little cheaper than walmart and i didnt have to wait for it to be shipped. So it was well worth the money because it takes the guessing out. Its either a blank face or a smiley face.


----------



## Grey Eyes

mzswizz said:


> Steph-Yes the monitors are expensive. That's why i decided to just go with the digi opks. I went to target and they were like $34 so a little cheaper than walmart and i didnt have to wait for it to be shipped. So it was well worth the money because it takes the guessing out. Its either a blank face or a smiley face.

I hate those blank faces! :growlmad: lol


----------



## Grey Eyes

My wierd pregnancy diet...tonight for dinner I had corn on the cob brushed with butter and coated in cayenne pepper. Mmmmm...:haha: When I lived in SLC UT I used to have this street-vendor walk by my place every day and he served hot corn on the cob like that. I became addicted :haha:


----------



## Steph32

Grey Eyes said:


> My wierd pregnancy diet...tonight for dinner I had corn on the cob brushed with butter and coated in cayenne pepper. Mmmmm...:haha: When I lived in SLC UT I used to have this street-vendor walk by my place every day and he served hot corn on the cob like that. I became addicted :haha:

Yum!! That's what I want :haha:


----------



## SpudsMama

So what kind of birth is everyone hoping for? In an ideal world that is :haha: I'm booked into my local birthing centre that's solely run by midwives. It's like a home birth away home apparently. It appeals to me because hospitals scare me so there's no way I'd be relaxed on the day, but I wouldn't risk a home birth for my first when I have no idea how I'm going to handle it. It seems like a good middle ground to me. Although, if I _have_ to go to hospital, it's only over the road so I can be transferred in under four minutes according to my midwife. I'm really really hoping I can have a water birth (each room has it's own pool) but if I can't hack it or there's a problem then I fully accept I might have to get out, get to hospital and take an epidural or even a c-section depending on what's going on at the time. I figured it's good to know what I want, make sure my birthing partners know what I want just in case I'm not making myself clear enough on the day :haha: but stay flexible :thumbup: 

Patrice - The monitor and the digi OPK's are very similar, I think they work in the same way. The only difference is that the monitor gives you warnings a few days in advance by giving you "high" readings, followed by "peak" when you get the LH surge (a "peak" is the same as getting a smiley face). Whereas the digis give no warning at all, one day it's blank, then BAM! there's your smiley :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-Yes you're not the only one who hate the blank faces :rofl: Im like come on can you just smile for once :rofl:

Emma-Yeah i read about the monitor but knowing me it looked like i would interpret it wrong or would understand it after 2 or 3 cycles :haha:

AFM, im cd27 today. My temp is at 97.44 so it went back to normal pre-ov range and my opk is negative but it looks like it is getting darker which i am excited about. I was going to pounce on dh last night but i saw that he was tired so i let him rest. Also, dh has moved to a new crew (new group of technicians) and is under a new supervisor. And soo that means that he will be working in our area :happydance: So i get to see him on his lunch breaks etc. And his previous supervisor was a complete jerk so both of us are happy that he was finally able to go to a new crew. Im so happy for him. Now if only i get a new job to not deal with my boss :haha: But i have learned how to coexist with her because she has her nice moments which is rare but it happens. Now, i go to work today but only for 4 1/2 hours so im thankful that im not going to be there long. Lat night, dh and i was talking about the doctor and i realized that my appt is on july 23rd which is 2 days before our 3rd year wedding anniversary. I didnt even realize it until dh said something about it :dohh: If we dont conceive before the doc appt...atleast after our wedding anniversary...it can be possible that we conceive not long after that. So a bfp would be our wedding anniversary/dh's pre-birthday (september) gift :thumbup: But we shall see.
 



Attached Files:







2012-05-02_07-42-35_933.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 0









2012-05-02_07-43-42_817.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## shradha

Today :cry: AF finally arrived...... Was 12 dpo.....bad luck ......anyway.....can't cry forever after spilt milk......:nope: cd1 .....

Coy- nice to know about you......so everything went well in scan........ today it's corn for dinner......just wanted to clear my doubts....is corn good? I mean they say corn should be avoided during TTC...I love corn but after reading it on net I stopped eating....

Patrice - I too use the same digi kit......along with homecheck strips....one in morning and other in evening.....getting smiley is really a challenge....last two months didn't get one ...only last month.....finally saw one.....so it's time......all the best:thumbup:......

Laura and steph - I heard that doctors tell you the sex of your babies......is that true......here in India it's illegal to ask.....so are you having a prince or princess? Best of luck for your appointments:thumbup:.......

Steph- really ..........at 1 .....so do you again brush your teeth after eating? 

Spudsmama - you ar Emma right...... You don't like hospitals........even I don't like one......I hate going there..... When are you due?


----------



## mzswizz

shadra-boo for af arriving. fxed we will get may bfps!!! if my body was acting right, i would've been due for af on may 11th! but since i had the long bleed...i have to wait until i ov to determine the next af date. Im hoping i get a smiley soon seeing as it is getting darker. For the first time i see progression on an opk.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Shradha- You live in such a different culture, it sounds fascinating! Yes, here in the U.S. and in the UK we are permitted to know the gender of our babies before they are born. Alot of parents preferr to be surprised however, so they wait! :) Darn AF by the way :growlmad: Gear for next cycle :thumbup: Also- I have never heard anything about corn being bad for ttc :shrug: I know corn oil is supposed to be a _*bad fat *_but the actual veggie :shrug: I have always eaten it like at least twice a week. I would love to get some of your Indian food recipes! I have always wanted to try my hand at cooking Indian food (cooking is a very enjoyable past time for me).

Patrice- hopefully your day goes quickly! 4.5 hours is not bad, and glad to hear your boss has her sunny (okay, partly sunny partly cloudy :haha:) moments! :thumbup:

Laura- hope you're feeling better and the swelling is going down some for you. Always something to stress about, huh? :ninja:

Steph- how's everything? I bet Nicholas is getting excited :)

AFM- Woke up with a nother banging headche this morning :shrug: I always drink a lot of water but took Laura's advice and stepped it up a notch- hopefully that helps. My appointment is at 1:30 today, so in...an hour and 45 minutes. Dh is feeling bad today, a bad stomach for some reason :shrug: I hope he can still come with me though. He was up most of the night, poor guy, so I am having him nap right now. He'll either pass on the visit or stress me out by trying to slam time at the last minute :haha: He is like that, he'll wait it out until maybe 45 minutes to appointment time and then say "I'm gonna take another shower and get ready" and he'll juuuust be getting dressed when we have about 3 minutes left! STRESSSS! lol...I have learned to live with it and shrug it off :rofl: I have my girls ready though :thumbup: except I have to fix their hair and make them "beautiful"- they like to wear my lip gloss and big sunglasses :hugs: Hopefully everything goes well today.


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-I see you have your work cut out for you. Especially with the little superstars you have :winkwink: Also, im thinking that i will ov in a few days or so seeing that my opk is dark for the first time and its actually a good progression. Hopefully i do ov soon though because im ready to just relax and not worry about missing ov.


----------



## Grey Eyes

mzswizz said:


> Coy-I see you have your work cut out for you. Especially with the little superstars you have :winkwink: Also, im thinking that i will ov in a few days or so seeing that my opk is dark for the first time and its actually a good progression. Hopefully i do ov soon though because im ready to just relax and not worry about missing ov.

That's what I thought too by looking at your test strips...But we won't know for sure until Laura tells us :haha: JK, Yes, they look like they are def getting darker :thumbup: Soon you'll be in your tww!! :friends:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Oh btw- I have had such really bad dry skin lately..I have this generic cocoa butter that I have been putting on and usually cocoa butter is awesome but this brand is, well, it sucks :( My arms and legs are ashy and I'll put on half a darn bottle and ten minutes later- ashy again! :dohh: So this morning I put on some of my old Jergins. I think it has parabens in it though but my skin was actually almost painful it was so dry. I read that there isn't enough of the preservative to make a diff but I worry anyway :shrug: Any of you ladies know a great lotion brand w/o parabens??


----------



## SpudsMama

Sorry about AF Shradha! :hugs: Yes, I'm Emma and I'm due August 19th with a little girl called Phoebe. We're allowed to find out the sex here in the UK, but as Coy has already mentioned, some people prefer not to know so they can have the surprise after delivering the baby. 

Coy - I have absolutely no idea when it comes to lotions. I don't use anything on my skin because it seems to be fine all on it's own. I'm yet to buy any stretch mark cream, even though my boobs are covered in them (although that was a problem pre-conception so I can't really blame Spud :blush:). I don't have anything on my bump though... yet! xx


----------



## mzswizz

have you ever tried the johnsons baby lotion. Now thats really good and we always use it :blush: And yes i am hoping it will happen soon. Just got to wait and see though. And i even have dh into ttc because he had a dream that i told him the opk had a smiley face and it means its positive :rofl:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies-

Back from my appointment. Dh was too sick to go- some kind of stomach flu I guess :( 
So I took the girls all "gussied up" lol. :) Anyway we got a very good strong heartbeat! :thumbup: Doc had to search for it again though :growlmad: as baby seems to enjoy hiding :shrug: 

Oh, and I gained 3 pounds ... not sure if I should put a sad face on here or not yet lol. Dh and doc both tell me not to worry about it as I never have trouble losing the weight later. So I will try not to :haha: Doc told me the headaches are from sleeping patterns too. Also he told me not to worry about sleeping on my back that is apparently very late in pregnancy. Sweeeet! :thumbup:

Oh and doc told me not to worry about parabens too much but he is going to research it for me. From what I have learned parabens mimick estrogen BUT there is not enough of it in lotions to worry about--according to the FDA :shrug: I put some Jergens on my arms and right back to normal skin. Sigh...Dh told me to research but not to worry as I used it with both my girls :shrug:

Emma- Yay for no stretch marks yet! I never got any either but am wondering if it is because I slathered on the elastina nd cocoa butter :shrug: No such luck for me to have stretch marks on my bb's lol :nope: I'm lucky to reach for an A+ or B- cup lol.


----------



## Grey Eyes

mzswizz said:


> have you ever tried the johnsons baby lotion. Now thats really good and we always use it :blush: And yes i am hoping it will happen soon. Just got to wait and see though. And i even have dh into ttc because he had a dream that i told him the opk had a smiley face and it means its positive :rofl:

Johnsons baby lotion is good but for some reason I have to have super hydrators..I think because I grew up very Northern and not enough Vitamin D or something :shrug: But doc told me not to worry about parabens in my lotion so I am very tempted to use it.........


----------



## lauraemily17

Patrice - I agree looks like you're gearing up to O. It looks to me like the estrogen line is a little lighter as well. If they were my sticks it'd prob be my first or second high so I'd be about 5 days still from ovulation. It'll be interesting to see how they progress for you. 

Shradha - I'm due on 3rd July & having a little boy. Were I am they will tell you the sex but my boss who is Indian was actually telling me the other day that when he had his son 16 years ago they wouldn't tell him just because he was Indian!! He said it was due to the strong preference to have a boy in the Indian community. I live in Leicester which is very multi cultural with a string Asian presence. Where abouts in India do you live. 

Coy - glad everything went well at Drs. 3lbs really isn't a lot to put on. Have you tried using a natural balm rather than cream for your skin? I've got some & used it on the bump along with cocoa butter & still have no stretch marks & it's not been dry at all. Hope hubby feels better soon. 

Emma - I'm hoping for a water birth as well!! We had our second nct class tonight & I was talking to my teacher about my pain & she said water births can really help with it. 

Afm - DH had just grinned at me & said he's getting really excited about Beanie coming. Apparently the much larger bump has suddenly made it more real!! He's such a softy is my DH!!

Had a humorous moment earlier, although at the time I almost cried!! I knelt down on the floor to put some washing on the airer & couldn't get back up again!! I was by myself & had to very slowly shuffle to the some chairs to hoist myself up!! my sciatica pain seems to have moved up today & feels much more in my pelvis, at a loss as to what is causing it now. DH gave me a massage & thinks the pelvis is swollen & tense on the side it's sore. Hopefully it'll be a bit better tomorrow after a bad day today. I can't even sit down properly DH is having to lower me onto the sofa!! Feel like an old lady!!


----------



## mzswizz

Laura-Oh my..hope you get better. That must be awful. :hugs: Also, i am interested also to see the progression. Atleast i finally have two lines and progression. Let's hope the same happens with a hpt :haha:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies-

Laura, that is crazy you couldn't get up but I have been there! Late pregnancy sure can be a challenge! I always laugh too even though it's not really funny :shrug:

Hmmm, whatcha all having for dinner? I am thinking spaghetti but not sure yet :shrug: I am really curious what Shradha is having :haha: I would love to get Indian recipes!


----------



## mzswizz

Well we are having chicken with Hawaiian sweet rolls and macaroni salad yummy


----------



## Grey Eyes

Sounds awesome...I love the sweet rolls! :)


----------



## mzswizz

yes so do i. i already have a nice night planned out so i can pounce on dh when he gets home :rofl:


----------



## Steph32

Aww man I took another 4 hour nap. I swear all I have to do is lay my head down on the pillow and I'm out for good. I think I'll be up most of the night now :(

Laura- That is too funny... when I'm doing things around the house and I have to get down on the floor I seriously cannot get back up for a while. So I just sit there and wait until I can muster up the energy to lift my weight up. If dh is around, I call him and say "I'm stuck!" :haha: Reminds me of the whole "I've fallen and I can't get up" thing!

Coy- I have yet to eat dinner. Think I'm going to go to Baja Fresh and get a burrito. I know, I'm lame when it comes to cooking meals, I'm so lazy. We go out to eat a lot and I'm a sucker for a good restaurant meal. I find the dishes I make at home very boring. 

Glad your appt went well!!! But that sucks your dh was sick. Although you'll have plenty more! Don't worry about the 3 lbs, that is about right because they say starting in the 2nd tri you should gain 1 lb a week... especially if you're starting out a bit underweight. I've been steadily gaining I think a lb a week, depending on also my growth spurts.

Coy/Emma- I just started having to use stretch mark oil because I've been feeling really tight and itchy. So I use this natural kind with lots of different essential oils and it smells so nice. You can also use it for perineal massage in labor.

Shradha- I had no idea that was the case in India! Here we are allowed to choose whether or not we want to know the sex, and the tech performing the ultrasound is the one to tell us. Is it illegal to ask, or is it illegal for the dr to say something? But either way, I guess it is known not to ask so it wouldn't even slip.

So sorry about AF. Do you usually get your AF at 12dpo or is that early for you?

And yes, I have to brush my teeth after eating late at night. That's why it's so annoying to have to eat and everything after I've done my bedtime routine. I actually hated brushing my teeth early in the pregnancy, would make me gag and everything, but now I love the taste of toothpaste and I hate having the food aftertaste in my mouth.

Patrice- Sounds like you had a good night, and yummy on the dinner... hope you get your smiley face soon. I'm also jealous you get so many romantic nights with your dh, that doesn't happen here anymore! :(


----------



## shradha

Steph32;17663559] - how are you? Hope today you are feeling good ...

Laura- So you are going to have a prince charming..: :happydance:.....2 more months......wow....

Emma- You are going to have a Leo baby.....hurray....I am a Leo too....9th august...my mom- 13 aug.....

Patrice- Yes...hopefully this is our month.......Enjoy your dinner.....

Coy- dinner... Indian chicken curry....and roti (Indian bread)...... I too love cooking different dishes...... It would b nice to share some recipes...

You all are so lucky.....in India.....people prefer male child more than girl child.....many abort if they find out it's a girl.......it's silly.....but even now its happening......but I am lucky I am a south Indian specially from Kerala....this is one state where girl child is given equally importance.......
The main thing in India is ......when a girl is married she has to give in a huge amount of dowry to the boy.....so if you have 4 girls...the parents find it difficult to manage......the boy's parents can get loads of gifts.......Like money, dress, household items, electronic items, car...etc......
In Kerala.......we don't have all this...lucky.....only one thing....the bride has to put a lot of gold ornaments.......that's all......I remember...mine was a arranged marriage.....I was wearing about 12 gold necklaces......40 gold bangles......8 finger rings....was feeling funny......but can't help....our culture and traditions.....I guess I can keep going on........I should stop now......:dohh:


----------



## shradha

Steph- No AF on time if I check with the ovulation date........


----------



## mzswizz

afm, im cd28 temp: 97.43/opk: negative. my friend found out she's having a girl yesterday. also dh and i dtd this morning. nothing else to really update on.
 



Attached Files:







2012-05-03_09-35-39_260.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies! 

Patrice- getting darker! :thumbup: 4 more days according to Laura! :thumbup: lol :)

Shradha- really- an arranged marriage? I had several friends from India years ago in arranged marriages and they said it was very common. Sad though, one young couple hated each other and fought so hard! But the other couple were very loving, I thought that was awesome! :thumbup: Mmmm curry chicken sounds great! My recipes are all pretty simple stuff, like Irish food, but I try my hand at spicier things as that's always been my taste.

AFM- today started early with business but I bumped into a friend I hadn't seen for a long time! So we visited for an hour or so. She told me her husband had been cheating on her :(, left her for another woman, divorced her, etc, but that she was happy because he was really abusive. She used to show me broken ankles and such, a broken collar bone, etc, but always told me they were accidents :growlmad: but that he had inflicted them. I am so glad she is out of that and much happier now! Years before dh and I met I used to date a guy that became abusive- he would punch in the face for no reason, like be driving in the car and he'd reach out and punch you in the mouth! Stuff like that...Anyway I told her that when you wise up (happened fast!) and get out of it you realize that you forgot yourself...You forget what you like, what you want, etc, becasue you are so focused on keeping that other person happy so they don't start being abusive. And the only reason you stay (if you do stay) is the familiarity... Anyway she said I nailed it and that she was so happy to start recognizing herself again. She went and got herself an awesome butterfly tattoo and is really happy now :hugs: so I am glad for her. My relationship was very limited time wise as I got out fast but she was married to this guy for over a decade! He moved in with a lady who has prison tats and was incarcerated in Colorado State prison for 10 years for attempting to beat another woman to death...:thumbup: So I def think he moved in with the right gal!! :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

proper update for me: well this is my proper update. this morning i was exhausted so couldn't process alot :haha: Well lst night was amazing. DH and I dtd and we added a little fun with food :thumbup: Well we pretty much played a game with whipped cream and we both enjoyed it. I wanted to add a little spice into dtd so it wont seem routined. Also, this morning my opk looked darker than the picture so we shall see what happens. I took pic hours later because i fell back asleep. DH is off work today and i get off at 6:15. And my friend named her daughter Mikayla. She is pretty excited and im happy for her. Only time will tell if she will get a playmate :winkwink:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice- :roll: you and dh dtd! :haha: You two sure keep busy :blush: At this rate you'll be pg in no time :)

AFM- gosh what a day already :roll: From the time I "rolled out" as my Navy dad used to say. I have been making arrangements for stuff, catching appointments, paying bills (I'd love a day where I didn't HAVE to pay a bill :shrug: lol) I fueld the car, worked on my final assignment, corrected my team-mates papers :wacko: and for some reason _feeding my children _is an uninterupted all-day event!:haha: They are skinny little kids but boy they can pack it away! So far today- toast, bagels with cream-cheese, eggs, bacon, and toast again, sandwiches, and two huge servings of watermelon, and another bagel and cream-cheese. Now they are out int he back yard running circles with the dog!:dohh: They'll have this food burned off in another half hour and be hungry again :rofl:

Me- I am fighting a huge chocolate attack! I did aquiesce and allow myself a portion of a Symphony bar :cloud9: but always worry about the caffein. Think I'll have to get some whoppers or rolo's to tide over with :haha: O my gosh, when this baby is born I want an iced quad shot latte with a peice of chocolate! :cloud9: lol

Now it's off to the post office, Patrice I will be mailing your package either today or tomorrow.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph & Laura- where are you two? ...

I sure am glad to have you ladies to talk to! :friends: It's nice to have just "girl talk" once in awhile! :haha: Especially while ttc or while pregnant. Hormones rock our world, right? Then, on top of that, our every day worldy problems seem to loom even larger :growlmad: I have been a bit upset lately because I may tell dh "wow, this is a banging headache and it just won't go away" and he'll respond "try having pain _*100% of the time*_" or something similar...I do understand, and I know it's tough for him, but it's to where I feel like I don't have the right to have any discomfort also :shrug: My pains and discomforts can be very real too but he's quick to remind me that they are temporary. Maybe I am overly sensative? :shrug: I always try to shrug it off, but man, it gets tough to shrug once in a while! :rofl:

Got all my business done for the day, now just am cooking dinner for everyone (roasted chicken and salad) and gearing up to finish my assignment.


----------



## Steph32

I'm here! Did you see my post from last night? Nothing new here, just going to be busy up until Mother's Day, we have photos tomorrow, birthday party on Saturday, and getting the room ready, etc etc and I'm just waiting until I can rest a little before the baby comes!!! I want just maybe a week of nothing to do at some point-- just want to feel settled and definitely don't feel that way yet. I'm also a little annoyed right now to find out that I have to pay the full price for my glucose test strips, I just want to say screw it with this diabetes thing. Just having a bad day :(


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> I'm here! Did you see my post from last night? Nothing new here, just going to be busy up until Mother's Day, we have photos tomorrow, birthday party on Saturday, and getting the room ready, etc etc and I'm just waiting until I can rest a little before the baby comes!!! I want just maybe a week of nothing to do at some point-- just want to feel settled and definitely don't feel that way yet. I'm also a little annoyed right now to find out that I have to pay the full price for my glucose test strips, I just want to say screw it with this diabetes thing. Just having a bad day :(

Man, I hear you! :growlmad: lol...diabetes test supplies are outrageously expensive- which glucose monitor do you have? My dh has the OneTouch UltraSmart and it is super simple and fast but yes - the strips are _*spendy!*_ How many times a day do you check your levels? I know it gets frustrating. Not too many more weeks for you and hopefully the GD fades away! :thumbup: Speaking of which, when I was at my appointment yesterday I asked doc about it and he told me that he wasn't to set on always performing the glucose testing during pregnancy unless something alerted him to a problem. Soooo I won't have to do the yucky glucose drink/blood test thing :happydance: Last time with my second dd I pretty much projectile vomited multiple times :sick:...have they given you that test? The fasting overnight, empty stomach, guzzle a warm highly sugared and foul tasting drink, wait and hour- draw blood. Wait another hour. Draw blood. :wacko:

Btw, my doctor's office called and have scheduled my gender scan for the 31st of this month :happydance: Yay, I am excited! Exactly 4 weeks away.

I am excited about your pics tomorrow! Let us see some when they are finished! :) Hope you get some rest soon, it would be nice to just have some time "off" so to speak wouldn't it!!

AFM- I had one of those days where I feel beat-up at the end :haha: Seriously- a good and bad day mix. And what's funny is here I am off in "business world combat" and when I get home dh and the girls are watching tv and asking what's for dinner...it's like they have no clue :wacko: lol. I suppose I can't ask them to :shrug: but I am tired tonight nonetheless :sleep:

I'm gonna blast my assignment full of holes :haha: and go watch my favorite show "Person of Interest" (ever watch it?)...you'd think I'd get enough of this in school, right??! :haha:


----------



## shradha

Steph- you are really busy......but don't exhaust yourself too much....:happydance: waiting to see your pic....

Partrice- yes...we need to add some spice in life to make it interesting.....:happydance: the lines look darker......:thumbup: all the best

Coy- I know it sounds funny.....arranged marriage... But things are changing.....you will find many love marriages taking place..... I am very lucky that my parents made the right choice.......dh is very loving.....
I am happy that your friend came out of the relationship.....she will have a happy life now.....there is no point of sticking to a person who doesn't respect you and makes to live in fear.....

....yesterday dh was having severe leg pain...was massaging him the whole night....checked fasting ( glucose level)...it was high.....:dohh: today have to give him an extra pill in the morning for blood sugar...... Yesterday evening had terrible cramps....so couldn't cook dinner...ordered pizza.....

Just curious.....how did you all meet your dh? And decided to get married?


----------



## shradha

Mothers day is not celebrated here......but I do call my mom wish her.....:hugs:

Coy- wow ......you must b counting days........:happydance:..


----------



## SLCMommy

I'm so sorry ladies that I have been MIA. Our computer wasn't working for awhile, so I only had internet access from my phone and on my phone, this website is a PAIN! ;-)

Well, call me jack of all trades! Errr, school hopper. lol. But, I decided to continue for my RN degree. I took a lot of classes back up in Minnesota for nursing, so I have those. I decided instead of going to massage therapy, I might as well finish what I started.

If you didn't know, I was rushed to the ER a few weeks ago with SEVERE lower pelvic pains. Through ultrasound, it was seen I had a pool of blood and some placenta tissue in my uterus. I was on provera for 10 days. Bled like, the first 8 (started out thick...gross..tmi) and went away. DH & I decided we weren't sure if I was ovulating or not, but we would BD anyways. BD last night, and I woke up today with either a continuous bleed, or now a new AF. Hopefully we can get the ball rolling and I will get a BFP this summer sometime. We are wanting to get a BFP while I am taking my generals, (before the core nursing classes) because once that comes about - those classes are really intense. So, if I got a BFP and had baby while taking my pre-reqs, I could take a few months off before starting the core nursing classes. 

My morning sickness gets SO BAD with my pregnancies that I don't want to risk wanting until I am actually working, and than having to quit due to severe morning sickness. ;)


----------



## Grey Eyes

shradha said:


> Just curious.....how did you all meet your dh? And decided to get married?

Shradha- my story...hmmm. I was living in Salt Lake City Utah and met my dh while he was down there from Idaho for diabetic pain treatment...we met and he asked me to go on a date with him that same day. I agreed and halfway through dinner he ased me to marry him :haha: ours truly was love at first site :cloud9: Literally we met the end of July and got married within a week! It has been nearly a decade, I feel like I am with my best friend...we have our differences of course and irritations (stress brings the worst out always) but very much in love :)

I am glad you have a good dh and are happy! Your dh has diabetes too??


----------



## mzswizz

shadra-thanks hopefully i get a smiley soon.

Coy-Thanks will be waiting for the package. And wow your kids eat like me :rofl: My mom always said im the smallest one in the family but i eat the most and she doesnt know where it goes and then has this blank look and says never mind it goes to your butt :shock: just charming isnt it :rofl:

Steph-Have fun taking pics today cant wait for the pics!!!

Ashley-Hopefully its the start of a new AF so you can get the ball rolling and GL in school :thumbup:

AFM, im on cd29 and my opk is negative. If my cycle wasnt irregular this time, I would've had AF in 7 days because it was due on the 11th. But now, atleast i can enjoy the no bleed period of my cycle and wait for ov to occur. I must say that I have been enjoying work lately and my boss has been pretty nice to me so far. She even said that i do a great job and she wish they could give me full time at the library location so i wont have to look for full time anywhere else :shock: As you can tell, I was shocked when she said that and thankful for the compliment. Yesterday, dh decided that he wanted to know more info about the Coast Guard Reserve because he wants to be a Reserve. We both looked at the information on the website and I say its pretty good. They have great benefits and the only time he will be away from the house, is when he has to go do drills and thats once or twice a month..no more than 2 weeks a year :thumbup: The only time he would be away for awhile is when he first signs up and has to do training which is 8 weeks in New Jersey. So if he is able to sign up..ttc would be put on hold for 2 months until he comes back so hoping we get a bfp before then if not...then there's always waiting the two months. Well, im off today so im going to enjoy it because I go back to work tomorrow.
 



Attached Files:







2012-05-04_07-39-54_258.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice- wow, the Coast Guard, huh? I would be worried they'd ship him to Afghanistan, it seems like everyone is going there :growlmad: I had a couple friends here locally who signed up in the Nat. Guard and got shipped straight away to Iraq :shrug: But that is a diff military branch. Great benefits though they will even pay full scholarship and your dh could choose an online college to help with scheduling, even if he already has a degree...Oh and I heard somewheer that if you don't use your GI Bill they will let you pass it on to your kids- cool! :thumbup:

AFM- I am feeling a bit better today. I stayed up until 1-2 a.m. stufying exculpatory information and prosecutorial misconduct (fun, right?) but felt like my old self :haha: I woke up at 4 a.m. starving! Had some crackers and then s I slept in late :blush: because it was raining heavy out and now I am feeling a bit more focused and rested. I think I will spend today working on my girls room and maybe some tinkering with a final assignment...


----------



## Grey Eyes

mzswizz said:


> never mind it goes to your butt :shock: just charming isnt it :rofl:

Lol! Your mom says that?! Funny...:haha: You must have a high metabolism too! I have never been really heavy despite my eating, the most I have ever gained is in pregnancy and that's always my butt and thighs :( but it drops fast after baby is born :thumbup: (As I get older -I am 36 now - I try to be careful becasue I know our bodies change :shrug:) On Kat's birthday her gramma looked at the cake and muttered something derisive about "calories" and I had to laugh...we don't worry about calories here, just content :rofl:


----------



## lauraemily17

Patrice - that's great about your boss. You nay not like her but it's only usually a good boss who recognizes good work & praises people for it. I try my hardest to make the effort to do it with my team, easier said than done when works coming at you from all directions!! I hope you get your bfp soon if DH goes down the route of the coastal reserve. How long is their recruitment process? What does the job involve. Boo that the opk is still negative, does it look any darker than yesterday's? I'm not so sure now when o may occur, hopefully soon though. 

Shradha - DH & I were in the same infant school (to the age of 11) we weren't in the same class & I was a year above (I'm 6 months older) but were in the choir & orchestra together so kindof knew each other. We then went to separate high schools & didn't stay in touch. Fast forward to 13 years later & he walks into the bank I'm working at in his police mans uniform then the same weekend I see him out in a club!! Turns out we had mutual friends so got talking. It took another 2 years of random crosses of paths & texts here & there until I'm in Australia & the time difference & DH shifts mean that we can actual talk loads more via text!! 3 weeks of texts (1 huge phone bill) it we're smitten! Met up the first weekend I was back & haven't looked back!! Quite a long way of Getting together but actually neither of us were ready for the one so to speak before that, timing just wasn't right until I was the other side of the world!! He is absolutely the love of my life & I feel blessed everyday.


----------



## lauraemily17

Glad you're feeling better today Coy. It's such a rollercoaster growing our baby's and dealing with life in general I find. I go from literally one end of the spectrum to another!! Even though I did another long day at work and have hugely swollen feet today I feel fine about it and like I can handle anything whereas on Monday I was an emotional wreck!! Looking forward to your gender scan. What's your instinc telling you it is? So far i thiknk we've all been wrong, we need someone to be right!!

Steph - Hope you're photo session went ahead succesfully today and looking forward to seeing some pics. How long do you think it'll be before you can rest up properly? I'm looking forward to getting to that point but feel a long way of it at the mo. Even with maternity leave coming soon there's still a lot I want to do at home. Doesn't your insurance cover your test strips? I always assumed they covered pretty much everything? It does make me thankful that we have free health care in the UK but the only prob with that is you have to wait a lot longer for treatments adn have an awful lot less control. The care at times can also be questionable as you're not paying the staff directly so they didn;t need to try and keep your business which i guess they do try and do in the USA nif you're paying them directlty??


----------



## SpudsMama

Well I was wrong because I thought I was having a boy, and I thought Steph was having a girl... I think I got Laura right though, maybe. I can't remember that far back and it was only a few weeks ago! :dohh: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-yes i have a high metabolism. But i did gain weight and i dont see how because i look the same. Before i was 108 lbs and now im 120 lbs :shock: Dont ask me how it happened and where did it go because im just as lost :rofl: And cake...sounds yummy. Might go make one now :haha: And i didnt know the coast guard goes overseas too. I thought that was just the Navy. Learned something new.

Laura-Well dh is suppose to call them today to get all the information. All i know is that training to become a enlisted reserve will be 8 weeks in New Jersey and then he will be reporting to the station in Hollywood...only 30 mins away..to do drills etc when required. He wants to be the Maritime Law Enforcement Officer which is pretty much officer for land and sea making sure he bust the illegal activities. He has been talking about it and that's what he is most interested in. And actually, today's opk looks similar to yesterday's so i think they look the same. :shrug:

AFM, well i decided to cave in and buy the vip membership for FF :blush: I have the 90 day one but im hoping i will get a bfp before the 90 days are up. Also when i did a chart overlay of last cycle and this cycle..i noticed that this cycle's temps are lower than last cycle and are more stable. Hmm i dont know if thats good or bad.


----------



## lauraemily17

Yep, you were right for me Emma, I was actually right for you as well but we were both wrong for ourselves & I was for Steph. Normally I have a strong idea for most people (wrong most of the time though) but I just can't settle on 1 for you Coy, keep changing my mind!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura- Hmm..boy or girl boy or girl?? lol! I almost am tentative to predict :haha: I would absolutely _*love*_ to have a boy this time! :cloud9: We have two girls so I would love to see dh be a dad to a little boy too :hugs: But I am on the fence, I have no clue. My wishes dictate I shuold say boy but if I do it'll probably be a girl! :dohh: lol. A girl would be so awesome too though!

I'm gonna say team blue just for the sake of saying it :) Anybody else want to guess :shrug: ? Somebody's _gotta_ be right! :rofl:


----------



## lauraemily17

Stabilizing temps can happen before the 1 day dip which can happen when you o so perhaps you are getting close Patrice. Perhaps your surge is very sudden with no particulary noticeable increase in the tests before hand?


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> Yep, you were right for me Emma, I was actually right for you as well but we were both wrong for ourselves & I was for Steph. Normally I have a strong idea for most people (wrong most of the time though) but I just can't settle on 1 for you Coy, keep changing my mind!!

Lol, stop doing that! :haha: I do that too...there are all these old wives tales about weight gain and high and low bumps :wacko: I am not sure. I'll have to take another bump pic and see what you all think!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Ok...high or low bump? :shrug:


https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o611/greyeyes3/bump001.jpg


----------



## mzswizz

Laura-Im hoping i can have a noticeable surge because i just want to see a smiley now :haha: But hopefully i ov soon. Ready for the tww (cant believe i am saying that because the tww usually drives me crazy).

Coy-Im going to say boy!!! maybe if we think it, then we will be right :haha: And bump looks low to me. But cant really base it off of bump because my friend is having a girl and her bump is low too :haha: But i was right because i guessed she was having a girl. So i was right with Emma and my friend so 2 out of 2. Hoping i dont get it wrong for you.

AFM, i finally put the chart overlay on my homepage so if you want...you ladies can have a look :blush:


----------



## lauraemily17

There was a time when I had a 100% hit rate on bumps when I worked for my old company. We have had loads of pregnancies at work & with friends over the last few years & I've been wrong every single time based on the bump theory!! That said, I think your bump looks similar to mine & I think mine is classic boy. On that basis I guess boy. (which based on my current hit rate you're definately having a girl!! :haha:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice- I looked at your chart and yes- it seems like your temps are more steady now...I would take that as a good sign actually ... any time we have a steady anything it seems like it'd be positive :haha: May showed some winging temps up into the 98's but this month is nice and steady :thumbup:

Thanks for the predicition :haha: We will see :shrug: And it's wierd but at night the bump sticks waaaay out :shrug: did with my last baby too. :shrug:

Ah ... late breakfast of bagel and root beer :dohh: I'm not making the best choices today lol!


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> There was a time when I had a 100% hit rate on bumps when I worked for my old company. We have had loads of pregnancies at work & with friends over the last few years & I've been wrong every single time based on the bump theory!! That said, I think your bump looks similar to mine & I think mine is classic boy. On that basis I guess boy. (which based on my current hit rate you're definately having a girl!! :haha:

Lol! I like that "current hit rate" lol! I know, it seems to be what we guess we don't get :shrug:


----------



## SpudsMama

Coy - I'll saaaaaay...... boy! No idea why though, but I'm sticking with it :haha: Also, your bump is probably bigger at night because your stomach is fuller. Mine is the same :thumbup: xx


----------



## Grey Eyes

SpudsMama said:


> Coy - I'll saaaaaay...... boy! No idea why though, but I'm sticking with it :haha: Also, your bump is probably bigger at night because your stomach is fuller. Mine is the same :thumbup: xx

Aha! Probably...I don't eat tons at night but what I do eat just sort of hangs around and doesn't get burnt up as fast :haha: so that's probably it :)

Glad your appointment went well! :thumbup: I am glad you have a midwife!

I miss my midwife :cry: I had her with my first dd and the second but had to deliver here at the hospital so she missed out on that part...anyway she was so awesome, accurate, knowledgeable, etc...my doc now is good but he bungles I think. Like looking for the hb for instance...I think maybe he's just not so good at it :shrug: because he struggles everytime. My dh says it's because he is Family Practice and not just OB like my midwife. I looked for her but the hosp. she worked at said she no longer works there :( Good thing dh knows how to deliver babies and I've done it several times now! Might be on our own lol! :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

yay hoping to get a bfp. and ladies dh just surprised me with chocolate covered strawberries...my favorite!! :cloud9:


----------



## SpudsMama

mzswizz said:


> dh just surprised me with chocolate covered strawberries...my favorite!! :cloud9:

You know, I've never had chocolate covered strawberries :nope: Chocolate covered marshmallows are _so_ nice though! 

Coy, I might be wrong but I think everyone in the UK has a midwife (or should I say every pregnant woman has one :haha:). Depending on whether we're high or low risk we're either consultant led or midwife led. But even those who are high risk have a midwife they see sometimes... I think. I don't know whether Laura knows? xx


----------



## Grey Eyes

Ya gotta love surprises Patrice! :thumbup: Sounds yummy!

AFM- had to laugh...as we get older and more responsible (as tends to happen in life) some things just strike a funny-bone harder...Our niece got married a few years ago and her dad paid for the wedding-- huge expense, swans, a lake, big huge flower gardens everywhere, silk gown, the works (thousands) then after about 8-9 weeks she says "Daddy I am getting a divorce, I realized I don't love this man" :roll: Ok. So now, about 6 months later dh and I recieve a letter in the mail. It's an invitation to her wedding to a new guy :shrug: And here's what the invitation says :

*"Congrats to us, the new couple!--we're getting married. You are cordially invited : HOWEVER, if you cannot attend, we would prefer your gifts of cash".*


................................................:saywhat:


.


----------



## SpudsMama

Grey Eyes said:


> *"Congrats to us, the new couple!--we're getting married. You are cordially invited : HOWEVER, if you cannot attend, we would prefer your gifts of cash".*

Send them a big wad of monopoly money LOL! xx


----------



## Grey Eyes

SpudsMama said:


> Grey Eyes said:
> 
> 
> *"Congrats to us, the new couple!--we're getting married. You are cordially invited : HOWEVER, if you cannot attend, we would prefer your gifts of cash".*
> 
> Send them a big wad of monopoly money LOL! xxClick to expand...

I should send a letter back: "New arrival expected soon. Would love to have you visit but would prefer diapers" lol...:roll:

I think I will send the monopoly money...:rofl:


----------



## lauraemily17

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 



Grey Eyes said:


> SpudsMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grey Eyes said:
> 
> 
> *"Congrats to us, the new couple!--we're getting married. You are cordially invited : HOWEVER, if you cannot attend, we would prefer your gifts of cash".*
> 
> Send them a big wad of monopoly money LOL! xxClick to expand...
> 
> I should send a letter back: "New arrival expected soon. Would love to have you visit but would prefer diapers" lol...:roll:
> 
> I think I will send the monopoly money...:rofl:Click to expand...


----------



## lauraemily17

Yep as I know it everyone has a midwife regardless. So if you're high risk for any reason you'll see an Ob/gyn as well. That was the case for me & some friends any how.


----------



## lauraemily17

Pregnancy hormones in overdrive again, ended up in tears at the end of Greys anatomy & sobbed through the last 15 mins of desperate housewives!!! Sometimes DH nightshifts come in very handy for some girly tv time!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Lol, Laura--that's the breaks, huh! I did that too, just get emotional for almost no reason at all. Over little stuff...like dh will tell me "you don't look fat honey" and I'll burst into tears "then what made you bring it up!!" etc etc...:wacko: Def hormones!

AFM- plans have changed! The sun came out :thumbup: So I changed and am going to go a-hunting in the garage for my box of weed-cutter batteries :dohh: I've lost them :nope: Also- speaking of changing...I pulled my awesome bleaches full-of-holes jeans out of the dryer and they don't fit :cry: I get them on but the buttons don't even come close anymore :shrug: So while I am in the garage I will dig out my maternity jeans :haha: I did find a cool pair of black cargo pants that fit :thumbup: And the games begin :rofl:


----------



## lauraemily17

I hated growing out of my clothes, I'm starting to grow out if some of my maternity clothes now as well!! :(

Another horrible night pain wise, it's the worst it's been tonight, I can barely walk. Actually got to properly practice the breathing exercises I learnt in yoga to get to the bathroom. Our bathroom is annoyingly the opposite side of the house & has 3 steps along the way to negotiate!! Currently perched on the edge of the bed trying to work out how to get back in without the agony!! Do any of you know what's the best position to sleep in? Everything seems to hurt me at the minute!! 9 more weeks of this is scaring me :(


----------



## Steph32

Phew! Lots of posts to catch up on! You guys have so many exciting things happening in your lives, it's hard to keep up with :winkwink:

Well my photo session went well today, unfortunately we won't get the pics for another 2 weeks. But the good news is that we will get ALL the digital pics she took, which hardly ever happens when you get professional photos. I'm used to having to pick and choose and when there are so many good ones it's hard to do that. I did see a lot of them already and they are all so cute, so I'm looking forward to getting them!

Patrice- I would also be scared about my dh joining the military and being pulled up to active duty. I don't know much about the Coast Guard but my brother in law is in the Army reserves but has been called up twice to go to Afghanistan and Kuwait... and sometimes other places in the country... and there are a lot of trainings he needs to go for a week at a time.

Laura- Insurance does cover medical expenses, and I thought it would mostly cover these test strips, but because we haven't met our deductible yet I have a really high co-pay... pretty much, the regular price for the strips are $130 and I had to pay $115... so not much of a difference! 

Coy- I've said it before, and looks like I'm the only one to say it, but I still think :girl: And it didn't happen because I was thinking hard about it, I thought that because one day I was thinking about you and your baby and in my head just naturally referred to baby as "her." And I caught myself, and was like-- whoa wait-- she doesn't know yet-- and then my analytical mind took over like usual. So I stick to my first gut instinct... going against the grain and saying girl. I would love for you to have a boy though! Can't wait for you to find out!

Shradha- I met DH back in '02... we met online, not through any dating site, neither of us were "looking"... but he found me through AOL instant message because he saw that I one of my hobbies was writing and he asked me to critique some of his short stories (he writes fiction, just for fun). We became friends and we connected on many levels, through many of our mutual interests, although I have to admit I had a "crush" for a while but didn't say anything because I didn't know how he felt. One day he did confess to me that he had feelings, so we made it official! We moved in together in '03, engaged in '04 and married in '06. We would have gotten married earlier but we were waiting for his brother to get back from Afghanistan so he could be in the wedding.


----------



## shradha

Here we say..... if a lady is glowing..looking pretty..and has a big bump ..then she is going to have a girl...And ..if she has small bump and has less glow..then its a boy...heheheheeeee

Coy, Laura, Steph....woooowww....it was so nice of you all to share your experience.......I am so happy for you all:hugs:

Coy- Now I truely believe in love at first sight after reading about you.....:happydance:... It must have been so special..........:hugs:.....

Yes Dh has diabetes.....Type2...Doctor says its hereditary...Mother -in law is on insuline for the past 30 years....2-3 times a day...depends ...she checks thrice daily.....The worst part is that my dh loves to eat ice cream.....chocolates.....He is like a baby....Feel so bad telling him noooo.....but sometimes i let him have 1.....I feel like a villian....:cry: I always keep chocolates at home coz sometimes his glucose level becomes low....so i give him 1.....He loves to eat everything that he should not....I have stopped eating all my fav....coz i dont feel like eating when he can't....

You are lucky you dont put on weight like i do.. I just have to eat i small candy.......i had it.....Lucky I am not a big eater...or else i would have been like a football:haha:......But I must admit you take care of what you eat...


Laura - You two had to meet.....I guess it was destiny.......amazing!!!!!!!! :hugs: special couple...
Do hormones make you cry??? so sad ...:hugs:..Hope you are feeling good today..... 

Steph- Your story too is very fasinating..................meeting online..exchanging ideas....... wow.....:happydance:....

Patrice- All the best dear:happydance::thumbup: You will see a smiley soon..... so dh joining .....Coast guard ...nice....you must be so excited..... About Afghanisthan..is it true??? Do they send coast guards???? 

Emma- how are you ????How is your princess ??? Does she dance around???:happydance:

My story is not as fasinating like you all.....
My parents had put my profile in a matrimonial site...and I was not aware about it....At that time I had gone to stay with my granny to give her company ( just lost my grandpa)..I had enrolled myself for masters....I still remember I had my last paper...my parents came to visit me....she told me a proposal had come and the parents of the groom wanted to come to meet me the next day......I was shocked..............:nope:...I had never thought about marriage.....parents came to see me.....but the groom didnt....i was surprised coz the boy generally comes along with parents......I had not seen his pic...although they had seen mine.....in the end my mom told me they loved me....but now its all up to their son.....3 days later he sms'd me ..called..and we spoke.....after few days he called me to meet him outside my house....He was returning from work....He picked me ...we went for a drive.....I was so tensed...this was the first time ..I had gone out with a guy...hehehehehehheee ...he dropped me back home...I just asked him - Are you coming tomorrow with your parents...he didnt reply............
Next day...he came along with his parents....but he spoke very little...he was observing me silently.......In the night his parents called my parents and said...yes ...fix the wedding......heeheeheee ..funny right.....we got engaged in a month and after 6 months got married.......He tells me now that earlier he didnt wanted to marry anyone...he kept rejecting all proposals....but when he saw my pic in the matrimonial site...he got curious..wanted to meet me...and then the 1st day when we did meet..he found a good friend in me....a friend whom he would love to have.......but my finally question .....Are you coming tomorrow....made him think.....he couldnt sleep that night......and next day when he came with his parents...he made his mind...he wanted to marry me.....hehehehheeee... He is my best friend......so loving...........I am blessed to have him in my life...although we are opposites in some way.....but I guess no one is perfect!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SpudsMama

shradha said:


> Emma- how are you ????How is your princess ??? Does she dance around???:happydance:

We're fine thanks, and yep she's constantly on the move nowadays :haha: I had a dream last night that her head was sticking out of my bump :huh:

Laura - Bit too late to offer advice but I hope you got back into bed comfortably :hugs: Your layout sounds very similar to ours, you live in a terraced right? When I come out of my bedroom door I have to step down, walk past the stairs, step up again, down the long hallway to the bathroom to which there's another step. You can see why my Mom is converting one of the downstairs rooms into her bedroom :roll: 

Steph - Looking forward to seeing your pics!

Coy - Maternity clothes are the best!


----------



## lauraemily17

Shradha - that's a lovely story. It's lovely hearing when arranged marriages work our well. How long have you been married for? DH & I are also opposites, on paper it shouldn't work but it does brilliantly!! He's very calm & placid, I am the complete opposite! He calms me down & has a really good way of handling me, 1 of his pet names for me is 'my grump' !!! No one else in my family could get away with calling me that!! 

Emma - you know the movement you felt was something which made me think girl for you, of my friends who have had babies it's always been the girls who are most active. Phoebe has been really active from early on. 

Steph - that's great that you get all the pics. Our shoot is a present but 1 only get 1 bump pic & 1 baby pic after he's born, we have to buy the rest & I just know they're going to be soooooo expensive!! Can't wait to see your pics

Coy - how are you today? Was it another late night for you? I really envy your energy!!

Patrice - hope you're OPKs looking darker today. 

Afm - still in agony. DH was on nights last night but managed to pop home (in a police van with blue lights :blush:) to help me get into bed!! It really was so so bad & I got myself in a bit of a state (hormones :dohh:) I hope I don't end up crying through labour!! :haha: usually the pain gets better during the day but not really so far. I've done some more research though & finally figured out it is pelvic girdle pain as it's on 1 side concentrated in my bum/hip. Apparently lots of people get misdiagnosed as sciatic pain & told to live with it but actually if you see a therapist they can help with joint manipulation & exercises to help lock the pelvis. Think I can get a referral free on the NHS but prob will only be a phsiotherspist & think I need something more specialist so going to see if my private health care through work will cover it. Fingers crossed!! 

Thank you all for letting me whinge about the pain, feel like that's all I do at the minute. :(


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-well we researched some more about it and found out they can get deployed but its on a voluntary basis so thats good. And it also says training is 1-2 a month and no more than 2 weeks a year for the reserves. Also, dh will only be part-time reservists. So he will continue working with AT&T.

Shadra-Thats a lovely story. My story is....dh and I both met when i was 16 and he was 17. It was more of love at first sight. We enjoyed a movie together and shared our first kiss that night and that's when we knew we wanted to be together so we made it official on feb. 18th. DH, my mil and I went to the jewelry store because he wanted to buy me an engagement ring. Now of course i was excited because im thinking..IM GETTING ENGAGED :haha: But after we picked out the perfect ring for me...he said im not giving it to you now. Im going to wait until the perfect moment. So of course i was thinking when that perfect moment would be seeing as though my birthday was coming up. Now, months passed and I totally forgot about the ring. It is now our 3 yr anniversary and we were planning to go out to celebrate. Well, i was at dh's house getting ready and he said he will be right back because he has to get gas. I said ok and he left. Time passed and i noticed he was taking forever and right when i was about to call him to see whats going on, he came inside the house. I asked what took so long and he said it was very crowded there so i was like oh ok which was understandable because that gas station had the lowest price for gas at the time. So then he asked do i see my puppy's chew toy over by the side of the bed. So i looked and when i looked back up and said no..he was on one knee with the box with the ring in his hand and he was proposing..I was SHOCKED!! he proposed i said yes and then 5 months later we got married and have been together ever since. Together for 6 yrs and married for 3 yrs in July.

AFM, im cd30 today. Wow cd30 cant believe im that far already. My temp is 97.68 and my opk is negative. Im not surprised that my opk is negative because usually after AF stops, i ov around 16-17 days later. So seeing that the bleeding stopped on cd23, i may be o'ing around cd39-40 which is in 9-10 days. So i have another week before ov'ing but it may come earlier or later who knows. DH and I dtd last night. TBH, i've noticed that dtd every day isnt even intentional :haha: Lately, we have just been having fun and just having sex when we want to. We pretty much are waiting for the smiley so we can dtd routinely but until then, it just happens. I work today and today is doughnut day. Jay is bringing in doughnuts for the staff today so im going to indulge a little :blush: Well, unfortunately DH wasnt able to get any info because the location closed early so now DH has to wait until Monday to call the recruiter. Now, I have noticed that my temp is at 97.68 but i wonder if i o'd yesterday but we shall see because my temp is still in pre-ov range. Also, I finally decided to get the vip membership with FF yesterday. So now I have the VIP for 90 days but i am hoping that i get a bfp before those 90 days are up.
 



Attached Files:







2012-05-05_07-45-28_169.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## shradha

Emma and Laura - I have heard that a baby gets excited when the father comes and starts talking.....I mean do your babies start kicking when they hear their daddy talking??

Laura - you seem to be in pain.....:hugs:.....is it becoz your due date is coming near? I am really worried for you....wish could help you in some way.....:cry:

I am married for the past 4 years and 5 months......It's like opposites attract.....he is laid back...I am systematic.....but whenever I have mood swings he silently listens....which is why I love him even more....when he has his....I silently listen... Heheheheeeee...... I am happy that you too have a dh who understands you so well....

Patrice- how sweet :happydance:.........you are lucky to have a loving dh.....:hugs:...... See things are going good for you now.....dh joining coast guard....you are getting appreciation in work....your boss likes you now.....I really feel this is going to be your month.....:happydance:... All the best:thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Shadra. And yes everything is looking up for us. Hoping to get a bfp this month. I got 2 months and 2 weeks before i go for the follow up where my ob/gyn would run tests etc but im hoping that we get a bfp before then.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies- wow, lots of posts to catch up on! :thumbup: I have been trying since early this morning to read everything but family keeps calling me away with _needs'n'wants_ (that's all one word :haha:)lol.

Shradha- what a lovely story! You said something that really caught my attention- you mentioned how you and your dh are best friends. That, I believe, is the key to true love :friends: My dh and I were not really romantic, e.g., dinners, dating, etc, we just met and were instant friends and wanted to be together. And as we were both very mature decided "why wait?" so married right away. 

Patrice- sounds like love at first site, lol...you and dh don't waste time either, huh?! :haha:Like I told Shradha- being friends is a major part of a great relationship :thumbup:

Steph- I can't wait to se the pics...another tww :( lol. That's funny you and your dh met online (in a way). Funny how people meet and are drawn to one another!

Laura- I feel bad about the pain you are in. Because of the pain my dh constantly suffers I know that it can be both debilitating and all-consuming...I am glad you discovered what the problem is and I have my fx'd that you're insurance will cover it!

Speaking of pain, I am wondering how I will feel in a few months...I broke my ribs skiiing years ago (I love to ski :blush:) and with my first pregnancy the ribs made a funny clicking sound when I breathed :shrug: Then last winter I was in an accident and broke the ribs on my other side :dohh: and they h eal very slowly. This morning I woke up and they were killing me, I guess I lai on that side too long ? Anyway, I will be in an interesting state :haha: I will either be in pain or be _clicking away _all night :rofl: BTW- how awesome that your dh came with the van and the lights to help you! :hugs: Awww, he loves you very much :hugs: :)


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-yes dh and i are best friends. Even before we were dating, while we were talking on the internet, (met on internet first), i helped him get better because he was feeling sick. As you can tell, i really liked him :blush: So yes, we have been best friends and it has worked out ever since. And dh had told me that if we ever got engaged, we are getting married that same year because there's no need to wait around.


----------



## Grey Eyes

AFM- I woke up in an awesome mood this morning...I found my maternity clothes yesterday and washed them all. It was so weird as I have never washed an entire load of laundry that is just my stuff before...:shrug: Anyway, I have several pair of jeans that fit now :cloud9: I got dressed, went to sit down and instantly got called up :growlmad: There are morning when I would like to sit down and enjoy my whole piece of toast before I have to go do something for somebody but no such luck today! It was 1:45 p.m. before I got to sit down again..:roll.. lol! Somehow I got roped into doing all of the grocery shopping early, running errands, dh decided he wanted cranberry muffins so I baked those, washed the dishes, did a load of laundry, dried and folded it and put it all away, then got the girls their lunch, cleaned the living room, mopped the kitchen, and had to fix my leaking kitchen faucet...:wacko: So my good mood is seriously being threatened :haha: 

Honestly it is weird...dh and the girls can be watching a movie and I will go in the living room with them and sit down on the couch to watch also and instantly "mom- what can we eat?" and I'll say "are you hungry" ..."no..." lol. I think it's just they like to feel me in the house being a busy-bee and maybe when I sit down they feel like stuff's not gonna happen? :shrug: I will have to find a way to change all that soon....


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> Thank you all for letting me whinge about the pain, feel like that's all I do at the minute. :(

This is the place! :friends: I love this thread because you are all so understanding and helpful- it helps to talk about it when you have a problem! If I didn't have you ladies to talk to I would probably have so much more stress than I do now! 

I know when my dh is in pain he is _very often _crabby and withdrawn...which, of course, hurts my feelings and more often than not leaves me feeling like a very in-the-way and unwanted individual :shrug: Which puts me on the defensive :roll: This is pretty much a daily basis thing, so it can be very stressful to a relationship. But I do understand and there are times I just totally lose my temper and light into him about attitude and etc blush:). He always apologizes and tries to explain about the pain and its effects...however, I do understand and that's why we try to work at it together. I love the way your dh rushes to your aid :) It's good that you talk to him about the pain and your worries so that he understands if you are in a horrible "woman-mood" :haha: that's it's not his fault (necessarily)lol.

Honestly this site has helped me a ton in the stress department :thumbup: I am able to launch into my woman issues and you gize always understand :friends: 

Which brings me to another topic- after we all get bfp's and our little bundles arrive I would hate to stop the thread at that point! Not sure what the bnb rules are but...You are all such awesome friends and I would feel lost not hearing about you and your daily events and your LO's!:friends:


----------



## SpudsMama

I can't see any reason why we can't all keep this thread going once the babies are here. There's a part of this site for parenting teenagers so we're set for a few more years yet :rofl: We might just get moved to a different section, away from the TTC groups board :shrug: xx


----------



## Grey Eyes

SpudsMama said:


> I can't see any reason why we can't all keep this thread going once the babies are here. There's a part of this site for parenting teenagers so we're set for a few more years yet :rofl: We might just get moved to a different section, away from the TTC groups board :shrug: xx

True! So they just move us, huh? :dohh: Imagine us still on here with teenagers :haha:


----------



## Steph32

Ahhh I am so tired. Went to a combined 4 and 8 year olds birthday party at Pump It Up and... so not the place for a very pregnant lady! Crowded, balls flying, kids screaming and running into you... I didn't know where to put my belly! I am so ready to be done, but I feel like I still have to cater to all these obligations... I'm feeling a bit selfish right now, and I guess it's just that feeling like it's "my" time and I shouldn't have to do anything for anyone (except dh and ds)... anyone know what I mean? I just want to crawl into my nest and relish in these last few weeks of pregnancy without being bothered. Everyone expects me to do all these things, and it's like hello, I'm a little bit preoccupied by the job ahead in a few weeks! 

I'm in so much pain too. I can't even walk anymore. I try the maternity belt but it doesn't seem to help. Each step just kills my lower back and my pubic bone. The only time it temporarily heals is when I get to stay off my feet for a few days (which hardly ever happens) but if I have constant days of being on my feet it just has no time to heal. Even a good night of sleep is not enough. And finding the right position to sleep is difficult, even with my Snoogle and all these pillows strategically placed everywhere it kind of becomes a problem when I have to get up in the night because I get stuck and have to climb over all the pillows to get out. I just hope the pain doesn't get much worse in the next 6 weeks.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> ... I'm feeling a bit selfish right now, and I guess it's just that feeling like it's "my" time and I shouldn't have to do anything for anyone (except dh and ds)... anyone know what I mean? I just want to crawl into my nest and relish in these last few weeks of pregnancy without being bothered. Everyone expects me to do all these things, and it's like hello, I'm a little bit preoccupied by the job ahead in a few weeks!

Steph- excuse me, but that's what *I* was going to write! :growlmad: :haha: lol. 

Yes. I know exactly how you feel. You feel like you should be able to focus your attention on yourself once in awhile without worrying about the world so much, right? I feel the same way...in fact it has been bothering me more and more the last couple of weeks. So much stress since my mc in November- I had to hide that from the girls and that's so hard to do when you are in excessive pain and bleeding like crazy. Having to deal with that and put on a happy face and do dinner, dishes, normal stuff- it's _*hard.*_ And I think since I had to for the girls sake maybe dh shrugged my stress aside. And since I have gotten pregnant again I am so happy about that but haven't really had a moment to just relax and enjoy it- stress of bills and dh's health especially is hard for me to deal with right now. I got up this morning and felt really good and optimistic as I had just pretty much gotten everything under control for this month and dh makes a comment to me about a particular stress I have been under - like I had forgotten and needed reminding :growlmad: and it comes rushing back. I will triumph over one job completed and seems like someone is there pointing to another job I haven't done yet :shrug: So I have been upset the rest of the day and haven't really talked to dh. I spend so much time trying to make things easier for everyone and I wish for once it would be reciprocated- especially when I really need it :) 

I kind of feel like everything you just wrote- I want to have the right to enjoy my pregnancy and myself a little bit without being on-call for the world. :shrug:

I think you need to follow your insticnts- tell the world to wait until after and give yourself time for dh and ds and yourself. Try to relax and just put everything unneccesary on hold. (If you can!)


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph- btw 

"combined 4 and 8 year olds birthday party at _*Pump It Up *_" sounds like anightmare! :haha:


----------



## SpudsMama

Steph & Coy - I know that feeling all too well! Granted I get a break every few days so it's not as bad as what the two of you have to put up with. Because I announced my pregnancy within a couple of weeks of my Mom being diagnosed with brain tumours, everything is focused on her (obviously a good thing, she needs caring for more than I do!). But sometimes I'm like "can we talk about the nice things about having this baby, rather than trying to fit her in around my Mom's chemo schedule?!". I know it's all in my head, but it feels like Spud is a bit of a hindrance to some people in this family. Thankfully my Mom is in love with her already and never stops talking about her :cloud9: I think that if she were any less excited I'd be more upset IYKWIM? xx


----------



## shradha

Emma - I am so sorry about your mom......how is she doing now? 

It is very important that you take some time out for self.....becoz when you have a family you forget about yourself .....there is no longer me or I ....it's always them ......

Coy, Laura , Emma , Steph ....please don't say about leaving ......... It's already making me sad:cry:......will miss you......although from the bottom of my heart I am happy for you all..... I guess after few months .....this thread will be left with me and Patrice........Patrice.......come on let's do it right this time......hopefully soon we will be able to join them in the other section......:happydance:


----------



## shradha

lauraemily17 said:


> Thank you all for letting me whinge about the pain, feel like that's all I do at the minute. :(

Oh come on dear.....that's what friends are for:hugs:......you don't have to feel bad about anything.......just let your feelings out......we may not be physically present but our hearts are linked with each other..........

I am happy that your dh is taking good care of you.....so sweet ...:flower:


----------



## mzswizz

Seem like you ladies have been pretty busy yesterday :haha: 

Shadra-Dont worry we will get our bfps soon so we can join the pregnant train :haha:

AFM, well im just waking up this morning. Had a long night. DH and I both went out but separately. His brother invited him to a boys' night out and watch the fight so he went and I hung out with my girls. We both didnt make it home until close to 2am and DH had to wake up 4 hours later for work. Yesterday, dh and I dtd before parting ways :haha: It was more of a random fun moment. Today im on cd31, temp is 97.53 and opk is still negative. Im glad im temping and taking the opks because now i can see what's going on and take the stress of guessing out. Hoping i get a smiley soon. When i took the opk this morning, I noticed that the bottom half of the test line is darker than the top half :shrug: Don't know how that happened. Well tomorrow, I got to take my MIL to the hospital to do paperwork etc in the afternoon then after that, Im going to stop by and see my friends so tomorrow is going to be a busy day. Looks like maybe i will ov in the middle of may. Atleast if that does happen..then i would have to go through only this cycle and the next cycle (if i dont get my bfp) before seeing the doc which isnt pretty bad. And i like the fact that my chart is all over the place. My temps have been staying in the 97.40s and 97.50s range so thats good. Atleast ff will have a lower coverline this time and hopefully my temps stay up. We shall see though...patiently waiting :coffee:
 



Attached Files:







2012-05-06_07-54-14_599.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## SpudsMama

I won't be leaving this thread anytime soon... I'm the one who started it! :haha: xx


----------



## Grey Eyes

Shradha- I don't think any of us will be leaving! I for one will love the support and "talks" even after baby is born, maybe especially then! :thumbup: Plus, if it is a boy I may needs Steph and Laura's baby-boy-advice on a few things as I have only ever cared for girls! :haha: Whole different world iykwim!:blush: Are you still AF or are you advancing to OV soon??

Emma- I know how you feel, and you have every right to want special attentions...I mean, this is a brand new life in the making! She will be a whole new other person with her own characteristics and attitudes- she deserves her own space. And no reason to feel guilty about wanting that, I am sure your mom is in line with you as I bet Phoebe is already something special to her and just what she needs to heal fast! My dh was married previously and had debilitating 4th stage non-Hodgkins lymphoma--they told him he had 2 weeks to live but he said he was driven to survive as he and his wife had just had a baby girl. He said she kept him strong! :) (This was about 20 years ago or so). 

AFM- today started good...I am in a good mood, made breakfast for everyone, no headache this morning...:shrug: The sun is even up today YAY! so maybe will plant our onions outside in our new garden bed. We will have to keep them covered as it has been super cold at night. Dh got up early to snow on the ground yesterday :( Got my final assignment to finish today is all...

Oh, btw, my little 3 year old has just finally learned how to peddle her tryke! This is a big YAY! moment for her as she has struggled with the concept, lol. Now she is a master (since this morning) :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-yay for that. Your 3 yr old made a major accomplishment. And sounds like you are having a very good day.


----------



## Grey Eyes

mzswizz said:


> Coy-yay for that. Your 3 yr old made a major accomplishment. And sounds like you are having a very good day.

So far yes! :) Dh and I had a good talk this morning so got everything sorted and I am feeling better about things (Hormones- sheesh! :dohh:) lol. 

I think it's great that your temps have been steady this month. I know with the longer cycles you mentioned your doc told you to watch for two surges then ovulation...I am wondering if you will get two smileys in that case? Or just the darker lines for the first surge like we saw earlier? :shrug:

I am dragging my feet about my assignment (as usual) I should just bang it out and get it over with...but the sun is shining out....:haha: and that beats a jury trial analysis any day :haha: Gonna go take the girls for a walk then have some ice cream :cloud9:


----------



## Grey Eyes

O my God, I just watched the literal version of Billy Idol's "White Wedding". I almost peed my pants :rofl:

Hope you don't mind me posting this on here, I needed a laugh, lol....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmngLUtxwJM


----------



## Steph32

Grey Eyes said:


> Steph- btw
> 
> "combined 4 and 8 year olds birthday party at _*Pump It Up *_" sounds like anightmare! :haha:

IT WAS!!! OMG... and we didn't know that it was a combined party for 2 kids, they didn't say on the invitation. Kind of rude. And the 8 year olds were stomping all over the 4 year olds (and younger ones). Crazy.


----------



## Steph32

Shradha- I don't have any intention of leaving the thread either! I never really thought of this as ONLY a ttc thread, I think because I've formed a bond with all of you so whether we are ttc, pregnant, have children, or have had losses, we all stay in touch with each other through it. The only time that some of us have left the thread for a little while is if we've suffered a loss or needed a break from ttc.

Coy- Glad the sun is out and you are feeling better. It is so dang hot here I can't take it anymore. And it's going to get hotter. Normally I would like 80 degree weather but anything more than 70 I am hot now! I usually get cold too so this is a change for me!

Patrice- Seeing that you are already on CD31 (32) do you think maybe you are having another anovulatory cycle? Didn't the Dr say he thought you had one last month? I wonder if that might be the issue, that when you get AF the reason why it is so whacky is because it might be a break-through bleed and not an ovulatory bleed. I remember the months when I didn't ovulate my periods were long and my bleeding was irregular. Something to think about. But when you see your dr in a few months he'll be able to see more. There are things you can do to induce ovulation (besides Clomid, yuck) and make it happen earlier in your cycle.

Laura- How are you doing with your pains? I am really having trouble just walking anywhere now. And my belt isn't helping. It really sucks to think about 6 more weeks of this! 

BTW Emma and Coy- Thanks for sympathizing with me about the whole "obligations" thing. I know both of you understand! You are both very strong women. I am trying not to overdo it, but as you both know life throws things our way and even though the timing is not always ideal, some things just need to get done :shrug:


----------



## Steph32

Coy- Speaking of Billy Idol, thought you might appreciate these pics I took from his concert a few years ago :winkwink: I was on the side but right up front! Once of the best concerts I've been to, he puts on such a good show. And he's still sexy?!


----------



## Steph32

Just started playing around with that Instagram app that everyone's been using... so what else to do but take more belly pics! :haha:


----------



## Steph32

AND Nicholas... coming back from the Pump It Up party. At least he was happy!


----------



## Steph32

Can't forget the doggies!


----------



## shradha

Steph......your kid is gonna be one handsome dude....:flower:....he surely looks happy....after all it was a kids party.....
Can't see you..........i mean your face...:happydance:...

Coy- so its gardening time for you ....... You are going to put onions in your garden...... I too am planting some rose plants.......it's snowing there.....wow.......I love winters.....the chillness.....although we hardly have winter's here....it's always so hot...... Today cd6.... Have said goodbye to AF.....hopefully she doesn't pay me a visit for long.... Expecting O not before cd16...... But will start testing from cd9 ......

Patrice- sorry yesterday I got a bit emotional.....:cry: I always end up losing my friends.......today it's a busy day for you..... 

Emma- i just got a bit senti........:hugs:...

This time had a terrible time with AF.......Feel good now....... Today have to go out to pay the bills........and then drop in super market to buy some groceries.....


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph- aw, cute bump pics! :thumbup:
And Nicholas def looks Pumped Up! lol! Poor mom...:haha: And cute little dogs! I love them just by their pics :haha:

Ah.... Billy Idol (sigh) Awesome pics! :thumbup:yes, he's def still sexy! Lol, wow, you are so lucky to have been to one of his concerts! :ninja: I love most of his music but that mock-up caught me off gaurd :haha: 

And IKWYM about the heat- I haven't suffered much from being hot but I can attest at this point that pregnancy def changes your skin! I have discovered that a large portion of my dry skin problem is peeling sunburn :dohh: Not usually this bad so I best eb careful this summer!

Yes, I had a better day, and so said to heck with school I will try to blast it out tomorrow- I better as that is my deadline, lol! But today was very nice, justa stay at home day with dh and the girls and sunny so :shrug: Now everyone is asleep and I am up fixing downloaders on my computer ](*,) I found this awesome video by Alex CLare called "Too Close" you should google it...there are these awesome Kendo challengers in it...my dh is master level in many of the martial arts Kendo being one of them, ninjutsu another, Hwa Wrang Do another ...:roll:...def a manly man :haha: If you google the name Hatsumi you will see his old ninjutsu instructor, very cool and Stephen Hayes, back before all the internet training junk. Why am I telling this? :shrug: I am proud of my dh I guess :dohh: and love to show him off when I can :blush:


----------



## Steph32

shradha said:


> Can't see you..........i mean your face...:happydance:...

Haha... I took the belly pics myself... you'll see our family pics when we get my maternity shots back!


----------



## Steph32

Coy- Very weird coincidence, I had this song in my head just before I googled it, probably because of the commercial they play all the time with this song (don't know which one?). That was strange. Anyway I don't know much about Kendo... does your DH wear those Darth Vader masks? LOL


----------



## Steph32

Re: heat and skin irritation, have you tried Argan Oil? Or Shea Butter? My DH uses both and it helps with his skin problems, he gets these weird heat rashes. I've been getting itchy mainly, but it's mostly the internal heat that bothers me and makes me feel sick and faint.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> Coy- Very weird coincidence, I had this song in my head just before I googled it, probably because of the commercial they play all the time with this song (don't know which one?). That was strange. Anyway I don't know much about Kendo... does your DH wear those Darth Vader masks? LOL

Lol, yes I saw the commercial today it is the new E Internet Explorer commercial so I googled it :haha: Aweosme song.

Darth Vader masks- :haha:- Dh is so advanced now that he doesn't wear any of the gaurds unless he is teaching (he used to teach soldiers in military training and civilians later)...and what's so cool is when the guy pulls his mask off at the end his eyes are covered...one of the tests my dh had to pass is the blindfold test- they have to defeat their opponent while blindfolded! Very cool...:cloud9: As you can see I have a very agressive personality :haha:


----------



## Steph32

Wow that's impressive. Have you ever tried it?


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-Lovely bump pics and Nicholas is sooo handsome. Also, my ob/gyn says he thinks i ovulate every other month. Im not sure if im not going to ov this cycle or not yet because the bleeding lasted around 22 days or so. Usually after bleeding, i ov around 16-17 days after which would be around cd38 or cd39 if i do ov this cycle. But we shall see. I do hope i ov. And he said he wants me to take the opks and if i dont get pregnant before the follow up..then he's going to run all tests before bring prescriptions into the equation. He even said even ov'ing every month would be okay and wont need any medication. But we shall see how this cycle goes. 

AFM, im on cd32 today, my temp is 97.40 and my opk is negative. This cycle has flown by rather quickly. DH and i went to visit family last night and had fun. I like the fact that DH is serious about ttc. He made a statement yesterday that made me feel good about ttc. He said,"Got to make sure you are eating right so you can have a baby." :cloud9: So im happy about that. Well i have to take my MIL to the doctor later on today and then im going to go hang out with friends. I started cleaning so by the time i leave, i should have a few things crossed off my list. Cant wait to get a smiley so i can finally be in the tww.
 



Attached Files:







2012-05-07_07-45-17_808.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## lauraemily17

Oh my, I am hugely behind on my responses!! I have been reading via my phone but not had a chance to respond. Bare with me as I got back through posts and reply, you'll prob see a few posts from me as it's easy than writing as essay in one!!

Firstly - I fully intend to stay on thsi thread. I love the support you ladies give and how much we learn from each other and as a first time Mummy I know I'm going to learn even more in af ew months time and probably need your support more than ever! You ladies are the best :hugs:

Steph / Coy / Emma - I totally understand how you feel about the rest of the world and you wanting to just enjoy your pregnancy. You've all got / had your challanges and deserve some peace with your bubs getting ready for their arrival and your family and friends should give you a break and be helping you to do that not expecting you to carry on like normal. I feel very similar, but for me it's the usual demon of work!! My friends and family have been fantastic. Very few people at work know about my 2 miscarraiges so dont understand that not only has it been hard for me continuing a stressful job through my pregnancy I've also had the fear of the frist tri whcih is far far worse after miscarriages, also going through the 2 miscarraiges and after 8 months of trying.(I had a grand total of 5 days off work for the 2 miscarriages, 4 for number 1 and only 1 for number 2) It's actually just gone past the year anniversary of our first BFP. It's been a long, challlanging and heart breaking year which no one at work really understands and I'm now fully at the end of my tolerance of all the crap and policitcs and long hours of the office. I want to thinking of nothing but my family.


----------



## lauraemily17

Steph - Re the pain, mine is still there but an awful lot better than it was, I've been doing some research and made some simple changes to the way I do things which seems to have made a huge difference. Apparently the key to reducing pain which is actually caused by swelling around the joints is to lock your pelvis when you are active. Here's a list of what I've been doing that helps.

*ditched my support belt, didn't seem to ake any difference and I think caused more pain in my lower back
*stopped lying on the sofa with my feet up as that seemed to cause an awwful lot of pain. the sacrifice of this though is the swollen feet which are now silly and has spreadh to my toes!! I'll post pics on a seperate post as I'm hopign you ladies who have been pregnant before can rassure me that they're aren't dangerously swollen!!
* If you can, get hold of a walking stick or something you can use in this manner. I've borrowed my Mums and use it to get up and down stairs at home and to get to the bathroom in the jmiddle of the night. It takes weight off my bad side. I use it on the staris weven when the pain isn't too bad as the stairs can aggrevate it.
*When sitting on the sofa I now sit on a pile of pillows with pillows and cushions with lots supporting my back. Apparebntly sitting on something soft helps but I think my sofa is a bad shape as I sink into it.
*Try and sit on a birthing ball as well. this is liek a miracle to me as I can sit on it and my hop pain vanishes and I can get off it with no pain. Only prob is it causes me some back ache below my shoulders but I think that's due to my crap posture
*Place a plastic bag on your car seat so when getting in and out of the car you can keep your knees together and swing into the seat
*When moving in bed or geting up and down from anything keep your knees toegther. For me I can know turn over in bed without being in agony, it does still hurt but far more bearable. If I forget and move 1 leg frist instant agony again.

By doing the above it really has made a huge difference and even when the pain isn't too bad I continue to prevent it getting really bad again. If any of the above don't work something I have read is that it should not just be tolerated as part of pregnancy, often it's a sign that there has been something a little off with the pelvis before, pregnancy has just made it worse therefore get some treatment if you can.


----------



## lauraemily17

Coy - You've got a lot to b proud of with your DH by the sound of it!! He sounds like the kindof guy noone would cross and a great protecter of you and your family I can relate to that with my DH being in the Police, not that he can do half the things your DH can but he does know how to defend himself and detain people safely (for him anyway, not so much for them!! :haha:) How many hours a week is yoru school work scheduled to take up? It sounds like it's never ending!! Part of me would love to study again but I really don't think I have the brain power any more!!


----------



## lauraemily17

Shrada - Yay for AF leaving. What's your plan for BD this month?We used to go for once a day through the fertile 5 days and try and try and do twice on O day.


----------



## lauraemily17

Steph - Love your pics. The bump looks fab, bubs is growing well. I'm not much of a dog person but yours do look adorable. I prefer little doggies, prob as they're more like cats!! :haha: Are they best friend with Nicholas? Nicholas looks like he's had a great time at the party! He's a very cute little boy.

Was just wondering something about how our bodies can start preparing for labour quite early with changes happening to the cervix quite early. In England we wouldn't know as they won't do an internal until you are at 41 weeks when they will do a sweep to try and bring on labour. I've read that in America they start doing internals quite early and people can be partl effaced already. Have you had any yet and do you know how early changes might occur?

The reason I ask is I'm starting to feel things a little diffferently. I can;t really explain how or why but I get the odd twinge here and there and feel a little differnt sometimes when using the toilet which is making think things are staring to get ready for labour. I've also noticed that my bowels are starting to loosen, not soften annoyingly but I need to empty them more often. I also think my bump may have dropped a bit. We used the doppler yetserday as he was having a quiet day and I coudl only find his heartbeat right at the bottom of the bump so he must be really low, I'm also feeling pressure on my bladder somtime. I was a little worried that all of this may be a sign that he's going to be coming soon but I think it's not unusaual for things to start really early in first pregnancies. I knwo a friend lost her mucus plug 6 weeks before giving birth. What do you ladies think? Does it sound normal? I post pics of bump seperatly, might be in my head that it's dropped!!


----------



## lauraemily17

Patrice- Your opks looks like it's getting darker to me so hopefully this cycle won't be anovlatary. I think if you are having cycles though with no O then clomid is prescribed, it gives the follicles a bit of a boost I think and can be really effective, think it can also increase the chances of twins! Hopefully you can get your BFP on your own in the next few months but if not perhaps something to talk to your doc about?


----------



## lauraemily17

I'm propoerly spamming today!! :haha:

Well afm had a busy couple of days. We had friends over for a BBQ yesterday. We wanted to do one before Beanie arrived. It was either this weekend or the beginning of June, so glad we decied on now as it was exhausting, don't think I'd have handled it in another month. Lots of our friends have kids now so it was quite a house full, all under the age of 4. I have even more respect for you Coiy & Steph being pregant with kids!!

We've had a Beanie day today and bought our pushchair back from Mums and put it together. I've also made a start at packing my hospital bag. We've used a medium sized suitcase and it's almost full already and there's still quite a lot to go in there!! There's enough though if we had to go to hospital soon, hopefully we won't though!!


----------



## lauraemily17

Pushcair part 1!

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/f9c55d25.jpg

Part 2 

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/5ca49908.jpg

Part 3

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/65e7a981.jpg

Scary elephant feet. Normal??!!

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/fc7968cc.jpg


----------



## lauraemily17

Bump today

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/06fbcc76.jpg

Bump at 30 weeks

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/9e4aa2ad.jpg

Do you think it looks lower? I don't think it's much bigger either.


----------



## Steph32

Laura- Nice pics! And your pushchair (we call them strollers, I think it's the same right?) looks awfully comfy! I like how yours is more like a little buggy, looks very lightweight-- mine is kind of heavy duty. But I will be reusing it to save money. I think when Nicholas got older we got a more lightweight one because it was just more practical. BUT, he was never a stroller person anyway, he hated to be confined. So we'll see what this one is all about!

As far as the swelling, I have no idea what's normal looking. I don't really get the swelling of the feet. But show your midwife at your next appt, they should know what is beyond normal. When is your next appt anyway? Mine is tomorrow. I have mine every 2 weeks now!

Re: internal checks, yes, here they do them I think starting around 36 weeks (if you want them, you can always decline them). With my first I wasn't effaced or dilated until they checked about 4 days before giving birth. When they checked I was 3-4 cm and I think 50% effaced. But that was after 4 days of contractions. I think when they checked the week or 2 before that I was not at all dilated or effaced. I know what you mean about things feeling different though. Although I did not feel this with my first, I do with this one. I feel like my body is preparing for labor, I wouldn't be surprised if I am dilated any because of all the BH, the weight on my pelvis, and the feeling of things "opening" up. I feel like he is so low too with all the pressure on my bladder and pelvis. In both of our cases, I just think our babes are sitting low, they haven't "officially" dropped yet (I know it feels that way though!) That might happen at around 36-37 weeks. 

FYI- about the "bowels" (lol) I get the loose stools/diarrhea off and on, kind of scares me when it happens because I wonder if it might be pre-term labor but I inevitably go back to being constipated. I just think it's weird things I might be eating occasionally.

And thank you so much for the tips on controlling the pains!! I've tried some of these, but there are some I haven't heard about. Definitely keeping the legs together is something I have to do or the pains really flare up again. Which is hard when getting dressed, getting out of bed, in and out of the car, etc... I feel so handicapped :( The walking stick sounds like a decent option... lol... I was actually joking with DH yesterday (well, half-joking) that I'm going to need crutches or better yet, a wheelchair to get around these days!


----------



## Steph32

Patrice- I wasn't thinking so much about you going on medication (although the dr can decide that) You know I'm not much of a medication person anyway and I really don't like the strong effects that Clomid has on one's body, although if the situation is extreme it is a plausible route to take. I recommend more of the herbals like Vitex (Chaste Tree Berry) which essentially works like Clomid without the side effects and harsh chemicals. Instead of forcing your body to ovulate, it does so gently and can take up to 3-6 months for it to really work. I used it to regulate my cycle and push up ovulation and my cycles regulated and shortened and I think it definitely helped me conceive. The other herb is False Unicorn Root which is also good to regulate cycle and balance your hormones. And either of these are good for anyone, you don't need a prescription or be diagnosed with any "condition" to take these herbs. I think many women can benefit from these herbs just to help get things back in balance.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura- yes I think your bump is def lower today than at 30 weeks...the bottom goes straight out and down rather than out and up as before. :thumbup: I would say baby has possibly "dropped" as they say. He's probably got his head squished into your pelvis in the engaged position by now--totally normal :) Probably makes your discomfort increase a bit, it did mine. Oh, and yes, the bowel changes, the different sensations, etc, those are all indications that labor is drawing near. Not _*here*_ but near :) Don't worry though! We always see these stunned women on tv- you know, they are having a giddy lunch with friends and low and behold "Oh my! My water just broke! Oh, *ouch*!" :haha: ...:shrug: Not for me anyway, and I think rarely for first time moms...I don't remember ever losing a mucous plug either :shrug: but I have heard of it. In both of my deliveries my water never did break. The doc would wait until I was 10 cm dialated then reach in with a little crochet hook-looking-thingy and poke the bag, which is not painful at all and by then the baby slides right out:thumbup:

As for your feet- def swollen, not as bad as I had imagined but def swollen. I would contact your doc today anyway just to be sure- hey, these folks get paid, mak'em work for it! :haha: 

And the push-chair is cute! I have a similar one that we used with both our babies (I am like Steph- I save all my stuff :)) but it has the option of front facing or rear facing as they get older. I would love to find one with the big huge wheels as those roll better for taking fast walks, etc.


----------



## SpudsMama

Out of all of those posts the only thing I can think to reply to is the False Unicorn Root... that _so_ sounds like something out of Harry Potter :rofl: Can you tell my brain has well and truly shut itself down today? :dohh: xx


----------



## Steph32

I was the same as Coy, my water didn't break and I got to 10cm before they had to break it. Once I did, WHOOSH! Urge to push and baby came right out.

I lost my mucous plug a few days before giving birth. But I've heard of women losing it weeks before. Labor is so different for everyone, some have symptoms for weeks and weeks before actualy active labor starts, and for some it happens all at the same time. Hard to say which it is, but for you it might be that things are happening early and will be drawn out until it's time. Like Coy said, doesn't mean that you will be going into labor anytime "soon."


----------



## Steph32

SpudsMama said:


> Out of all of those posts the only thing I can think to reply to is the False Unicorn Root... that _so_ sounds like something out of Harry Potter :rofl: Can you tell my brain has well and truly shut itself down today? :dohh: xx

I know... when my doctor first told me about it I was like, are you just playing with me?? Haha... it does sound very "magical." But maybe they named it that because it really does work like magic? :haha:


----------



## lauraemily17

Steph32 said:


> SpudsMama said:
> 
> 
> Out of all of those posts the only thing I can think to reply to is the False Unicorn Root... that _so_ sounds like something out of Harry Potter :rofl: Can you tell my brain has well and truly shut itself down today? :dohh: xx
> 
> I know... when my doctor first told me about it I was like, are you just playing with me?? Haha... it does sound very "magical." But maybe they named it that because it really does work like magic? :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: How's about horny goat weed!! That was in some herbal tablets DH took when we were TTC along with Maca. 

Your knowledge of the herbal stuff is brillian Steph. I only know a few bits but as you can probably tell I tend to go straight for chemicals! I may well be picking your brains more when Beanie arrives as ideally I'd like to try and keep things more natural for him.


----------



## Steph32

Horny goat weed! :rofl: That's another good one, hahaha!!

And yes, if you have any questions let me know, I love to share everything I've learned over the years about herbs and natural supplements, it has always been so interesting to me. I've been seeing a Naturopathic Doctor for 7 years now and she's taught me so much! And I'm always up for trying new things and alternative therapies. Speaking of, I have my acupuncture session today, hopefully it will help with some of the pain I've been having! I usually have a lot more energy after seeing her.


----------



## lauraemily17

Thanks for the reasurance ladies.

I was starting to get a little worried yesterday that he was going to be very early but I think like you say it may just be a longh drawn out preparation to labour. We still think he may be early but only by a week or 2 hopefully which is actually only 6 weeks away now so not so cocnerning that things are starting to change and I'd much rather they happen gradually, gotta be less painful right??!! 

Coy - my hands aren't too bad other than at night when I can't always clench my fists but they go down really well during the day. Think if thre was something scary they'd be bad as well. I don't really think my Dr would do a lot to be honest. But my midwife is seeing me fortnightly instead of the usual 3 weekly now to keep an eye on things after I showed her my feet last time. 

The pushchair isn't as light as it looks unfortuneatly but as we have a car it's not too much of an issue, no buses to contend with. It's very similar to a stroller just a little more bulky which we like for a new born. The part like a stroller lies flat as well as upright so we don't need a pram. It's also forward and rear facing so as Beanie gets bigger he can face the front. ( we loved the big wheels as well, that's what swung us to this one over the one Emma got as we very nearly bought the same one!!) It's supposed to hold children up to 15kg which I think is around the age of 3 so we should get lots of use out of it, that's the plan anyway unless we decide on number 2 very soon after number !!


----------



## lauraemily17

Let me know how the accupunture goes, that somethings I've thought about as my yoga teacher recommends it.I'm holding off fir the miment though. A friend had it after suffering wiplash and it was the only thing to cure her!!

Definately get yourself a stick of some kind as well, honestly it's fab even though I feel like an old women I don't care if it means I can get more than an hours sleep at a time without almost crying with agony!!


----------



## Steph32

Yeah I was just looking on Amazon for a walking stick. Do you think crutches might be better so that my body would be more even? I do have a slightly worse side, my left, so maybe just the one would be fine?? I would only be using it around the house probably, so I don't really care how I would look.

Oh and excuse me for asking, I knew this at one point but what does fortnightly mean? Every 2 weeks or every
week?


----------



## lauraemily17

Fortnightly is every 2 weeks which doesn't usually start until 36 weeks in the uk. What do you have checked at your appointments. 

Crutches would work just as well. My pain is completely concentrated on my left side I've just use the 1 stick on that side to take my weight off my hip. Works really well for me. If you've got pain on both then 2 would be even better.


----------



## SLCMommy

Well, you ladies talk a lot. I tried to go back and read some of the posts but theres so many of them. LOL

I think my AF has officially stopped... (I think..). After, we will be starting to TTC but I don't know where to start since I honestly don't know my cycle. Should I do those ovulation test kits? Any suggestions? :)


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi Ashley!

Yep, I would defo start the opk test strips. I ovulated the first cycle after mc, so am thinking its a good guess you could too. I would start testing right away (got any IC's??) just to pinpoint your cycle from day one sort of as a heads-up. Are you going to temp?

I am excited that you are ttc again! :hugs:


----------



## Steph32

Ashley- I'm glad the bleeding stopped. Will they check your uterus again just to make sure it's cleaned out? I would start doing opk's again too, so you know if you're going to ovulate again and when. What do you think about going on Vitex or False Unicorn?

Laura- I think here they usually do the appts at every 2 weeks starting at 34 weeks, but for me they started at 32 weeks because of the concerns I've had and my GD. This one tomorrow I don't think they will do anything different other than measure and listen with the doppler. And then maybe next time (36 weeks) I'll have them do a check internally to see if I am dilated/effaced. I'm kind of thinking I might be already because of all the strong BH I'm getting. I definitely think he'll be coming a few weeks early, although that's just the feeling. I also think they will test for Strep B at 36 weeks. Do they do that in the UK? Here, if you are Strep B positive they give you an IV of antibiotics when you check into labor and delivery.


----------



## Grey Eyes

AFM- K, well I finally planted our little garden today...why is that always more work than I think it'll be? :growlmad: Lol, anyway, just those silly onions and some flowers.

Had a bagel for breakfast...now for lunch I am eating watermelon 'cause I was *starving*...:haha: It won't do any long-term good but it's super fast and easy lol.

Laura- you asked about the schooling. I am enrolled full time which means I have assignments 6 out of the 7 days each week. My participation is only required 4 out of those 7 which means if I jam all my work into 4 days I'd get the 3 off :shrug: But I am one of those people that seems to work better under pressure :dohh: so am always saving my work for last minute. I am formatting my final test paper now....and thinking about going for a walk :rofl:

Patrice, I sent your package -- have you gotten it yet? I used the alternative adress you gave, thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## Grey Eyes

My arms are now sore from lifting weights...this stage won't last too long, then I can either increase my reps or the weights. Dh says reps, but that takes so long :haha: Also he went and bought this awesome stretch machine, so that I can get back to the splits...doc says the stretching is good during pregnancy :shrug:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Oh noooo! Everyone os offline and I need help! :rofl: It's 11 at night, I am starving and can't decide between cold cereal and grilled cheese! :dohh: I am leaning toward cereal as it's quicker....I'd have plain chinese noodle soup but am all out of Tobasco :nope:


----------



## shradha

Grey Eyes said:


> Oh noooo! Everyone os offline and I need help! :rofl: It's 11 at night, I am starving and can't decide between cold cereal and grilled cheese! :dohh: I am leaning toward cereal as it's quicker....I'd have plain chinese noodle soup but am all out of Tobasco :nope:

Have cereal........... you can eat it quickly......


----------



## shradha

SLCMommy said:


> Well, you ladies talk a lot. I tried to go back and read some of the posts but theres so many of them. LOL
> 
> I think my AF has officially stopped... (I think..). After, we will be starting to TTC but I don't know where to start since I honestly don't know my cycle. Should I do those ovulation test kits? Any suggestions? :)

My AF has stopped too..I guess we are on the same boat.....cd7.....I noramlly use clear blue digi and homecheck ovulation kit........Will start testing from cd9....my cycles have been irregular ...so have to depend on opk.....All the best :thumbup:


----------



## Steph32

Coy- What did you choose? :haha: I would have munchEd on the cereal while cooking the grilled cheese. I love variety! :) Speaking of grilled cheese sandwiches, when I'm in the mood to get fancy I use sourdough bread, real butter, jack AND cheddar cheeses and tomato inside... gourmet grilled cheese! Sooo good.


----------



## shradha

lauraemily17 said:


> Shrada - Yay for AF leaving. What's your plan for BD this month?We used to go for once a day through the fertile 5 days and try and try and do twice on O day.

This time we will start BD few days before "O"....And will make sure that during the 3 days window we will BD everyday..........:flower: Will try to follow your advice....:hugs:


----------



## shradha

Laura- Nice pics.......I liked the pushchair a lot..:happydance:....U have a cute bump.......are you doing anything for the swellings in the leg??? Do you dip your leg in hot water.....{with a pinch of salt}????


----------



## shradha

Steph32 said:


> Re: heat and skin irritation, have you tried Argan Oil? Or Shea Butter? My DH uses both and it helps with his skin problems, he gets these weird heat rashes. I've been getting itchy mainly, but it's mostly the internal heat that bothers me and makes me feel sick and faint.

I love pets......Had a dog, parrot, love birds, and a big aquarium... when I was small......But now nothing......I am longing to have a dog.......your dog's are so cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Are you suffering from internal heat??? Here in india ...during summers..we have lots of cool drinks....not colas.....home made drinks which gives us relief from the heat and keeps our body cool.....
1) Lemon juice but without sugar.....Take cold water, pinch of salt or rock salt, 1/2 pinch of peper powder [optional], lime juice.....
2)Buttermilk- curd not flavoured...plain....add water and dilute in a processor...add salt, 1 pinch cumin powder{optionnal}, mint leave, curry leave, coriander leaves, parsley..any as you want..chopped... ginger chopped in small pieces.... this drink is awesome..you will feel so cool.... have it chilled..
3) Eat chilled water melon.......

Itchy skin.....you can use milk or milk cream....


----------



## shradha

Patrice- how was your day.....hope your MIL checkup went fine....was it a regular checkup? 

Today dh is very grumpy.....work pressure...I get it.....tried to focus my mind in cleaning......and cooking....cooked early for dinner.....egg noodles.... Now it's tea time made some of dh's fav chicken sandwiches.....hope this will cool him a bit.....now will take a nice hot shower...... 

Coy- so your assignments are over? Spending some quality time without stress with family must have been the best thing.....:hugs:


----------



## lauraemily17

Steph - the strep B test is optional in the uk. I'm definately getting it. My cousins baby actually caught it & wasn't diagnosed until she was 2 weeks old. Thanks to a very vigilant local Dr it was caught early enough so she fully recovered without being hooked up to 101 machines but she had a scary few days non the less. Not sure exactly when we have the test, prob around 36 weeks as well. Re the BH that's something I don't seem to be noticeably getting very often. Is that unusual? Have you found yourself a walking stick?

Ashley - I would definately go with OPKs to make sure you do ovulate this month.

Coy - I would have gone for grilled cheese sandwich, it's more filling than cereal!! (how greedy am I??!!)! I'm with Steph as well on the tomato!!


----------



## lauraemily17

Coy - the splits as in leg splits???!!! I have heard it helps labour but don't know any1 who has been able to put it into practice. If you can do the splits now I'm seriously impressed. I havent been able to do them since I was in my late teens. 

Shradha - hope you DH is in a better mood after you cooked him something good. 

Steph - know what you mean about the internal heat. I quote like it in done ways as I was always cold but then our temp isn't anywhere bear yours, I'll prob think differently if it gets that high before Beanies born. 

Currently at out local blood donar centre as DH is giving platelets. Since our miscarriages we've tried to do more things like this as we're so grateful to have a healthy baby. I can't donate while pregnant but I have registered as a bone marrow donor.


----------



## lauraemily17

Beanies going to have a boy best friend as well as a cousin!! My best friend had her 20 week scan today & it's a boy!! Can't beleive how many boys there are at the mo!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies!

Shradha- that buttermilk drink does sound awesome! I may try to make some...can you use regular milk or does it have to be a creamier mix? You do what I do when dh is crabby--stay out of the way and clean or something :haha: Gotta give them space, eh? But when he starts demanding space everyday all day I get angry and blow my top :roll: lol

Laura- I am working on doing the splits...I have strong leg muscles as I do squats and lunges, etc, so it's taking a bit to stretch them out :shrug: And yes, I def went for the grilled cheese but was way too hungry to stop and slice tomatoes! lol...I did have a cheese and tomatoe sandwich the other day though, they're awesome! :thumbup: Hows the swelling? Shradha mentioned hot water soak with salt, I haven't heard of thet before but may help :shrug: Sometimes things like that help with circulation favorably.

Steph- still getting hotter there? Our nights our still cold here but the days are warm. Can't wait for summer full swing!

Patrice--where you at? :haha:


----------



## Grey Eyes

K, *now* I have the heebee-jeebeez! My two girls were out playing in the back yard and my 3 year old comes runing in to calmly announce "There's ants on Teagen". So I went to look- poor kid they were swarming her thick long hair and up her arms and legs! I started stripping her there in the yard (behind the screen door, but still...)and just popped her in the shower real fast. Poor kid! :nope: They have decided to stay in and watch Aristocats :haha: Can't blame her...

AFM- no school today, so what do I do? School. :wacko: I figure to try and get ahead so I can take a day when I want it. BUT I gotta go find my weed cutter batteries as the yard is starting to overgrow :( Not sure what I did with them :shrug: it's driving me crazy lol!


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> Beanies going to have a boy best friend as well as a cousin!! My best friend had her 20 week scan today & it's a boy!! Can't beleive how many boys there are at the mo!!

Sprinkle some of your boy dust over here! :haha:


----------



## SpudsMama

Poor Teagen :nope: Once, when me and my brother were little kids and playing out in the garden I got him to sit on an ants nest :rofl: They were all over him... I could do all sorts to him when we were small and he never batted an eyelid! Now he's a full foot taller than me so I don't dare pick on him anymore :blush:

It's crazy how many boys there are... I don't know anyone who's on team pink :shrug:


----------



## Grey Eyes

I know, I told dh about it and he's like "Ants? Really? Weird..I've _*never*_ heard of that happening..." lol, Really? See he was a kid in New York before his dad died (he ended up raising his two baby brothers since he was ten!) and I was a little girl in Montana on a ranch (before we moved to Alaska), so- yeah. I've defo heard about being swarmed by ants! :haha: 

I know, this is def a boy thread!:thumbup: Would love to have a boy this time round :cloud9: but girls are awesome too! And sheesh Emma-- Phoebe is def *team pink*!! :)


----------



## Grey Eyes

AFM- did get some cleaning in the garage done just digging for those *STUPID* batteries, only to find several hours later that they were _*right there on the shelf where I left them *_So...after cleaning my mess, I am fixing dinner and gonna make a run to the store for salad supplies (oh, and cheeto's :haha: ). *THEN* I am gonna kick off my shoes, watch NCIS with dh and get ready for any early bed I think :)


----------



## Steph32

Shradha- Thanks for the recipes for the heat! The buttermilk sounds yummy but I have to limit my dairy intake unfortunately... I LOVE watermelon though, especially chilled in the fridge... one of my favorites!

Laura- I think it's def normal not to have a lot of BH, I actually didn't have any with Nicholas until about a week before I delivered. I hear that in first pregnancies they are not as common. I did find a walking stick on Amazon and it's on it's way! Hopefully it helps. And congrats on all the baby boys in your family and amongst your friends. Beanie will def have a lot of playmates!

Coy/Emma- This is probably because I had hoped for a girl originally, but I have noticed more people having baby girls right now! I guess it's all how you look at it. BUT, seems there are A LOT of babies being born this year in general. Baby boom 2012! The last one was 2008.

Patrice- How are you? Must be busy!

AFM I pretty much finished things up in the baby's room today. So I will post some pics. I'll also post pics of N's room, which has been done for awhile now.


----------



## Steph32

Btw, I had my 34 week appt today and my fundal height was measuring at 36 1/2 weeks... yikes! I asked to have a quick growth u/s at my next appt at 36 weeks. I wonder if he still has a big head and if that's why I'm measuring big? I would also like confirmation that my GD isn't creating a big baby... I kind of slack a little bit on my diet. 

Wondering too if the extra pelvic pain and pressure I'm having is because the baby's big head is pressing down extra hard?! I can't believe how low he is too already... someone else today assumed that I must be due "any day now" :(


----------



## Steph32




----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph- wow the rooms look _*amazing*_! I am jealous, lol! I love N's room, it's perfect! My girls have done a number on their room, I have been steadily trying to work up to the "big haul" maybe tomorrow I can make a big dent in progress? lol...They share a queen bed and as far as furnishings, I have a childs recliner, a very large chest of drawers, book shelf, and wall shelves (already packed with Breyer Horses they collect)...I just need to organize it and find a way to squeeze a changing table in there. I am thinking a two bed house is waaaay too small at this point :haha:
I would like to do something special in their room though since the baby always gets so much attention...I will have to do some research :)
As far as the growth measurements, try not to worry, it's not alwaus spot on perfect as every baby is a little different. And he may come early too, if he's feling real low...then again me 2nd dd squeezed down there fully engaged and I was dialted for like 2 weeks before she cme! :wacko:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Speaking of children and beds I just got mine put into theirs :wacko: For some reason they were all happy and just as mean old mom said it was bed time the spiggots turned on and they were both blubbering crying messes, yelling at me, fighting, I think maybe they were over tired or didn't want to go to bed? :shrug: After 30 minutes of this though I set down the proverbial foot and they are now blissfully asleep. Now _*I*_ feel like crying :haha:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Oooh, I just got an idea and need to bounce it off you ladies! Steph got me all enthused about decorating :haha: :)I am sitting here calming down after my goblins fit-throwing festivle just before bed :haha: and thinking how I can re-do their tiny little room...Furniture is all wood, with a vanity mirror that is large and sits next to the window. the walls are deep beige and the big window curtains are floaty white lace with a burgundy drape that lifts, so what about like deep green rugs over the beige yuk carpet? And I am thinking burgundy accessory pillows, etc. Plus I have a block quilt made out of burgundy and green velvet that would match the curtain...:shrug: But here is my wondering idea...the closet is large, with two regular sized doors opening to the front of it. The doors are white but badly need repainting, so I was thinking- what if I painted like a cinderella style castle over the doors (like you are viewing it from a wiindow) and frame it with this princess canopy curtain that I bought years ago? I am wondering about the canopy...I was thinking maybe just place it high above the doors and drape the edges across and down the sides? :shrug: Anyway I am a good artist (I used to paint portraits, etc, for a living) so think I could handle a fairly realistic castle...:coffee: hmmm....I will have to think about it...:coffee:


----------



## shradha

Coy- regular milk is best......the drink should not be thick.....don't use full cream milk.......buttermilk is healthier as it has less calories too....as I love spicy food....I add some very small pieces of green chilli......but it should not be too hot....you can remove the seeds.....


----------



## shradha

You have to make curd.......can't drink as milk....


----------



## shradha

Steph- wow the room looks so nice:happydance:....... You must be counting days for the baby's arrival...... Did the doctor say about early labour? Have you thought about names??
So sad you have to restrict in dairy products.....chilled fruits are best.....


----------



## shradha

Laura- you guys are really doing something great.......I have also enrolled myself for blood donation.....coz negative blood group has a scarcity here......I am A-ve.......although I am scared to death of needles......but I have decided to do what I can....:hugs:


----------



## shradha

Coy- yes....I agree with you....I too get wild......Today dh is in a good mood.....touchwood.....in the morning he started asking me....have you started using opk......I just smiled and told him not yet....will start from tomorrow........my parents are coming to visit us on 16 th........that time I may be ovulating........hopefully everything goes fine......:flower:

Except Emma .....everyone around is having a boy......wow.....
Coy- waiting for your test......


----------



## lauraemily17

Coy - you & your girls have a relationship just like I dud with my Mum I think. Although we had a rocky time during my rebellious teenage years we couldn't be closer now. I think your idea for your room sounds fantastic. You're a lady of many talents!! 

Steph - the rooms look gorgeous, you've done a fantastic job. Bet that's a weight off your mind. Have you got a lot more preparation left to do now? I think you nay be right about the pelvis pain, it night not be that his head is still bigger proportionally but the rest of him may have caught up making him bigger all over. Will be interesting to see what your growth scan shows. Will you be able to consider a c section if he is measuring big still? I'm thinking my pain is worse now because he's dropped, last night I could feel him actually hitting my pelvis when he had hiccups & had a really bad pain in my pelvic bone. Wondering if he's starting to engage now, will see at my next midwife appointment next Tuesday. 

Shradha - thanks for the tip of hot water & salt, I'm going to try it later I think. That's brave of you registering to give blood when you're scared of needles, a wonderful thing to do though with such a rare blood type. Both DH & I are A+, which apparently is very lucky according to my midwife! Not entirely sure why but really hope Beanie us as well if it's good!! 

Afm - called in work sick today. Have a cold, a bit of a random 1 as it's concentrated on my throat but it's making me under the weather & figure I don't need to put any more pressure on my body by trying to work through it like I normally would. Also taking your advice Coy & going to the Drs about the swelling. I got a little concerned that prolonged swelling of the feet might create other health probs, reverted to Dr Google, bad idea as found info about it causing blood clots!! Need a Drs reassurance & it'll be an extra blood pressure check!! Not sure if I mentioned this before but I've also developed carpel tunnel syndrome. I'm swelling everywhere!! It's driving me mad, got pins & needles in my fingers as I type this!!


----------



## SpudsMama

A- is a rare blood type? That's my blood group! 

Steph, the kid's rooms look amazing! I can't wait to make a start on Spud's nursery! I'm inclined to agree with Laura... maybe the rest of the baby's body has caught up with his head which is why you're suddenly measuring bigger? 

Laura - Good luck at the doctors today... so much swelling on top of the rest of your aches and pains can't be nice :nope: :hugs: xx


----------



## lauraemily17

Argggghhhhhh I hate Drs surgeries. Not sure how it works in the US but in the UK we have an appointed GP at a local surgery for all your general health queries. Trying to get an appointment with your own Dr however us a nightmare!!! You either need to book a week in advance or call up first thing in the morning or afternoon on the day you want an appointment. 

I've been calling since the surgery opened at 8. I was getting their out of hours voice message until 8.15 then engaged for 10 mins to finally get through & be told there isn't any appointments left with my Dr!!!!!! I either have to see someone else or call back at 1.30 & try my luck at getting 1 with my Dr this afternoon. It's a total joke. I've taken 1 with another Dr this morning as I can't risk not getting 1 at all this afternoon. It's with a Dr who is permanent St the surgery as well which is at least 1 up on the locum I had to see last time who was less than useless. Sometimes I wish you could opt out of our free healthcare. If I paid my monthly national insurance contributions into private healthcare instead I would have amazing cover. But that's not the point of it I know. I'll benefit when my earnings are lower. Just really annoyed me today. :growlmad:


----------



## lauraemily17

All the negative 1's are pretty rare from what I understand. You'll have to have an injection at some point later in pregnancy as well in case your little 1 has a positive blood group I think.


----------



## lauraemily17

One last thing that annoyed me was the receptionist asking what I needed the appointment for!!! None of her god damned business!!!!! They make you feel so guilty for needing a Dr & even more so for not making an advance appointment. There's also no understanding or caring of work commitments!!! 

Also its very good I'm not at work today as I was supposed to be in an all day meeting but auditors are being demanding. They sent me an a4 list of questions on processes Friday afternoon which I didn't have time to review. I explained I was off yesterday & unable to reviews today so would respond tomorrow but they've gone to my boss yesterday to say that's not acceptable so I would have been working another 10 hour day to do it for them. My poor boss is having to do it now. (it was a bank Holiday on Mon in the Uk & our auditors are in the US, they prob haven't even realized that's why it wasn't done on Monday!)

Sorry ladies, rant over!!!


----------



## lauraemily17

Once again apologies for my rant, in a far better mood now!! The Dr I saw was lovely, very sympathetic. He said I'm very unlucky to have such swollen feet already & it's far more usual in the last month. Unfortunately he couldn't really suggest a lot different to help other than bandaging my feet to take the pressure off a bit which I'm going to try tonight. He did reassure me though that having prolonged swollen feet won't create any other health problems. As long as I'm checked regulary for Orr- eclampsia he wasn't worry & I don't have any other symptoms of that. 

Steph - I did a you & had a 2 & half hour nap thus afternoon, heaven!! Would have slept for longer if DH hadn't come home from work!! 

Hope you're all having a good day so far. 

Patrice - where are you??!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> One last thing that annoyed me was


...I gotta say I love this opening line!! This is *totally me *Laura :haha: There are days when I feel just like this. Then there are days when I want to make the best of things...for instance the other day I woke up in a fine mood then everyone started demanding breakfast...at which I found my children had turned up the dial in the fridge and all of the eggs were frozen :dohh: and when I went to crack them my thumb went through the egg instead :dohh: but I tried to perservere, lol....
No need to apologize, we all have crap days:thumbup:

Glad you got in to see a good doc and got some positive info :thumbup: Last thing you need right now is added stress. Tell *that* to your boss, lol! It won't hurt your boss to do a little extra...


----------



## Grey Eyes

Shradha- got my fx'd for this week ov for you! What kind of opk's are you using? Glad your dh is curious and involved! :thumbup:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice- where are you?


----------



## lauraemily17

Thanks Coy. I'm prone to grumpiness without the pregnancy hormones so I'm a complete nightmare now, my boss is actually a little scared of me now! To be fair to him he works stupidly hard & stupid hours already but that's what comes with being department head I guess & he'll be earning a lot more than me. 

Have you had a good start to the day today?


----------



## mzswizz

hey ladies sorry i havent been on. dh and i have been very busy while he was off doing mother's day shopping and at the beach with friends. also managed to dtd 3 times yesterday :shock: glad we did though because....

AFM, im on cd1 and my temp is 97.28. I had an anonovulatory cycle this time. I didnt have too much hope in this cycle because of the long bleeding. Atleast i get a fresh start. A few hours after i took my temp and opk, i started having the spotting and then it gradually increased. Now onto another cycle. I have 8 opks left so I will have to buy some more once the bleeding stops of course. Now, it onto May cycle. Here's to o'ing this cycle. For this cycle, i've been drinking more water, and also exercising. DH and I have been doing the UFC trainer program for xbox kinect which is pretty intense and great. I love working out to it. Not only are we burning calories but also learning how to defend ourselves/fight so that's pretty good. Alot of boxing/kickboxing involved. Also, dh is definitely joining the Coast Guard BUT he has to lose 20 lbs before the recruiter sends him into the training and he also has to do the ASVAB. So we have time to still conceive before he would have to be sent off to training so im happy about that. So here's to conceiving and him being able to join the Coast Guard.


----------



## lauraemily17

Glad you're back Patrice. It's prob not a bad thing that you didn't o after that long bleed & at least your cycle hasn't been extra long because of it. Hopefully your bleeding will also be a lot shorter. 

That's great that you've made a decision about the coast guards. How many months do you think it'll be before ge can start the training? 

I'd love a connect but DH wanted a ps3 instead. I do however have a wii fit which I will be getting out again after Beanies born!! I have expanded by a stupid amount now, especially in my legs & hips.


----------



## mzswizz

Yes im thinking its a good thing i didnt ov. I was worried about it being a extra long cycle so im happy that it actually came 2 days before AF was actually due. Also since increased to AF in a couple hours..im hoping it stops on time or maybe sooner. Will start using opks once bleeding stops. DH was thinking about a ps3 to have also. We have a wii and xbox360. I love the kinect because it is such a great workout and you can actually FEEL your muscles working. And i think it will take DH probably 2-3 months to lose the weight and then an extra couple of months probably after he takes the ASVAB so im guessing we got probably 6 months before he actually has to go to training.


----------



## lauraemily17

That's a good amount of time to get your bfp including any more tests or medical help you night need. (hopefully not though)


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice- glad to have you back! We missed you :hugs: Sounds like you and dh have a plan! :thumbup: Coast Gaurd sounds interesting and the ASVAB is not that idfficult. I took the ASVAB back in the 90's for the Marine's and it should be the same testing...:roll: (am I old?) :haha: and it's just basic stuff...super dang long though! And they should have given him the book(s) to study up with...


----------



## mzswizz

laura-yes i was thinking the same thing. atleast we can get done whatever we need to medically wise.

coy-i missed you ladies too and dh took the ASVAB in high school so he knows what to expect. He had the same score as you. And i think he is going to get the info in the mail.


----------



## Steph32

Patrice- Welcome back. Now that you know you had an anovulatory cycle the more I think you can benefit from taking Vitex. But that's just something to think about when you're ready to try something. I would def try that before Clomid if the doctor wants to put you on Clomid. We need to get you ovulating, and get your cycles shorter and regular!

Laura- Glad you got an appt with the doctor and that the swelling is nothing dangerous. Have you tried or have they suggested elevating your feet, just anytime when you're lying down or in bed? My mom had a really big problem with swollen feet when she was pregnant with me so when I get a chance I'll ask her what she did. (FYI-- I was a big baby... and I don't know if that has anything to do with it... not trying to scare you though!)

Coy- That sounds like a great idea for the girls' room. Something I would never even imagine of! I am soooo not a decorator, my mom had to come over and help me out... she always helps me get the ball rolling as far as making our house look presentable and getting things how we want it. I don't really have an "eye" for design. I never really did too much for Nicholas' room and it only took me this long to get him all set up nice in a big boy room! We never really decorated before!

Shradha/Emma- I think when you are Rh negative and IF your partner (the father) is Rh positive (which 85% of people are), then you need to get the immunoglobin shot during your first pregnancy so that your 2nd child/pregnancy is not affected. This is what my sister had to do. Look up "Rh incompatibility" and it will explain it all.


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-Thanks and i will definitely look into Vitex if i do not ov this cycle around. And also now that I think about it...july is coming rather quickly. In a few weeks...june will be here and then i will be at the docs next month. But hoping a bfp arrives before the appt does :thumbup:


----------



## SpudsMama

Steph32 said:


> Shradha/Emma- I think when you are Rh negative and IF your partner (the father) is Rh positive (which 85% of people are), then you need to get the immunoglobin shot during your first pregnancy so that your 2nd child/pregnancy is not affected. This is what my sister had to do. Look up "Rh incompatibility" and it will explain it all.

I contacted the donor yesterday asking him what his blood group is and he said it's B-. I'm A- so there's no problem right? :shrug: xx


----------



## shradha

Emma- you are lucky that the donor is also -ve..........so you didn't need any injections.......
I am A-ve and hubby is O+..... I will have to take antiD injection....one on the 7th month of pregnancy and another one just after delivery.......so that my antibodies don't harm my baby.... I am very scared:cry:.....injections......but will do anything for the baby....... Now I am not thinking about all that.....


----------



## Steph32

Emma- You're fine, as long as the next donor for your 2nd child is also negative. But you may use the same donor, right? Basically if any of the fathers are positive than the subsequent pregnancy would be affected and you'd want to get the shot.

Shradha- Don't be scared of the shots, it's a very common and simple thing. Easy treatment for what would potentially be problematic if you didn't do it!


----------



## shradha

Coy- how is your day going? Finally what did you make for breakfast?

Patrice- it's wonderful that you can spend some good time......with dh...:hugs: a good workout while.....having fun.....:happydance:.... Enjoy!! 

Laura- at the end of the day everything went well....... And mommy and baby have nothing to worry......hopefully your swelling reduces soon......

Steph.......how are you ?


----------



## shradha

Yesterday when I came online in the night the server was under maintenance....... Felt very bad........

Coy- I use homecheck ovulation kit....and clear blue digi..........I have only 2 clear blue kit left....have to purchase...... I am keeping my fingers crossed....but I think I may only ovulate next week.....

Yesterday I got so scared.....had terrible cramps..... Was on cd8 ..... My cycle last month was of 38 days......immediately went and took a test ..- ve.......but then why the cramps.......


----------



## shradha

Today I feel better...thank god no cramps......have to rush to the supermarket.....some of dh friends are coming over... have to make some snacks ......... Better rush......will catch up soon....


----------



## lauraemily17

Steph - I'm struggling with keeping my feet up as that aggravates my pelvis. Had an anti natal class last night & my teacher told ne how to self refer for phsio at out maternity hospital so going to give them a call this afternoon & hopefully get an appointment soon. The Dr suggested a big baby as he said they effectively act like a plug creating the fluid retention & extra pressure on the pelvis. Think I'll try & measure my fundal height tonight see if it's any bigger.

Shradha - is your cramp any better? 

I'm back at work today. Had a chat with my boss & replacement and as of today my out if office is going on permanently & from Monday I'm moving away from my team. That's give my replacement 2 weeks to settle in with me to refer to & to teach her my regular tasks. I can then clear all my work with more peace & hopefully work from home more if I need to. Feel sad that's it's all changing now but it really is needed & I think I'll now have the strength to get through the next 2 weeks!


----------



## mzswizz

Shadra-Glad the cramps went away for you :thumbup:

Laura-Glad you can finally get to relax because thats what you truly needed :hugs:

How's everyone?

AFM, today is cd2 and the bleeding has went from a light flow to a medium flow so its definitely AF. Im proud of myself on how i handled last cycle though. Even though i experienced a long bleed, i was still optimistic and when AF appeared, I wasnt disappointed or sad. I just grabbed a pad and carried on with my day. I wasnt even hopeful that it could be IB or pregnancy related or stressing about what it could really mean. I must say that Im not stressing about my cycles and it feels pretty good. Also, if you check out my chart overlay, it looks like this cycle might have the lowest temps so far out of the 3 cycles. So maybe this time my cycle is on track and hopefully i ov because starting, my temps are pretty low which is good. FF has me so far with an 11 day LP and an average cycle length of 34 days. March cycle lasted 35 days and April cycle lasted 33 days. So it seems like my body is sort of on a set schedule. Im happy about that. Atleast my cycles arent all over the place like they use to be. FF also estimated next AF on June 12 or 13th. So we shall see if it will be a June bfp or not. And dh setup a 60 day program on the UFC trainer and started yesterday. That 1 workout alone made him burn more than 200 calories :shock: And it has the calendar so atleast he doesnt choose to workout on his own days because that 60 day program would never get done :haha: So im happy for him that he is really serious about everything and working hard to get things accomplished. Hopefully all the work we have been doing will pay off soon.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies-

Shdraha- any idea today what the cramps may have been from? Early ov maybe? :shrug: Though it is unlikely to get hard cramps from that ... Have you normally had long cycles or do your cycles change a lot? I have learned from Patrice's experiences that long cycles sometimes offer two LH surges but just one ovulation which occurrs during the second surge. I was opk-crazy so I always tested way past my first positive even though the instructions tell you not to do that -- just to make certain :) How was your visit with friends yesterday?

Laura- sounds like you are well on your way to some much-needed and much-deserved home time! :thumbup: I know how the "sad feeling" goes...when I stopped working I missed the busy environment and the being in charge of a successful business. I did not, however, miss dealing with irritable customers and lag-butt employees! That part I will never miss :haha: 

Patrice- glad your dh has a plan for success on his weight loss/fitness program. It takes a pretty steady effort. I appreciate your comments about remaining positive and just staying focused no matter AF, etc... there are times when facing things from an analytical viewpoint is much more beneficial and less stressful! :thumbup:

Steph- hope you get your walking stick soon and see if it helps!

Emma- I think you're good on the blood type, I think Steph had it pretty dead-on from what I can remember my midwife telling me...


----------



## Grey Eyes

AFM- stupid dry skin! :growlmad: I have been putting on tons of lotion and it is helping but I get these odd spots here and there :shrug: drives me crazy. Oh, and I managed to get another sunburn working out in the yard yesterday :( lol...ALWAYS. But, the yard looks a ton better...we have these big flagstones that form a large flat in the front and I have to take the weed cutter around and trim the heavy grasses between them...a total pain in the butt, but hey- it's pretty when I'm done :haha: Now just to get into the garage and make way to pull out the actual lawn mower....

Felt dizzy and breathless after my shower this morning ...Typically one would think I'd had the water too hot but I kept it tepid :shrug: I wonder if maybe it was just a blood sugar drop :shrug: After I ate I felt better. Hey, I just felt the baby kick! Cool...dh frowns at me yesterday and says "are you sure it's not just gas?" which is a totally not-nice image...it's not like I perk around all gassy, :haha: funny man...I told him after two children I know the difference, lol.

As for today...one small assignment to work on (Juvenile Justice Programs this time) and I think just a little more yard work- nice day for it, warm and very windy. I slept hard last night but my youngest kept waking me up :growlmad:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph- the pics of your puppies were so cute the other day I thought I'd post this one of our little Boston Terrier "Rocky" (original, eh? lol) She is wearing her "Google-Eye" glasses, silly dog...

https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o611/greyeyes3/000_1994.jpg


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-that pic is so funny. She looks like she uses them to read :haha: Also, yes i've noticed its going to be hard work and steady effort for dh but i think he prepared himself mentally for it so im proud of him. Also, yes before i was just sooo stuck on wanting a bfp that i didn't even notice that my cycles are becoming regulated and im getting them every month and even after a long bleed..my body can regulate itself. I was missing out on all the small good parts. I think since we both are exercising now..i have something to share with dh and it takes the stress off of ttc. Im still hoping for a bfp but if not, then oh well. There's always time.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Speaking of baby brain...I just remembered when I was pregnant with first dd dh and I woke up and I trotted downstairs to put coffee on. As we showered the amazing smell of Kona Coffee kept wafting upstairs :cloud9: so we hurried, dressed, and went downstairs....only to see fresh hot coffee puddling all over the kitchen floor and a nice, clean, shiny coffee pot sitting on the counter next to the coffee maker. :dohh:


----------



## SLCMommy

Nobody has any OPKs left over I can have, do they? lol


----------



## Grey Eyes

SLCMommy said:


> Nobody has any OPKs left over I can have, do they? lol

I'm all out :dohh: And I have been looking as I clean, lol, because I kept them stashed :haha: I usually would stock up on IC's as the others are so danged exoensive!! :growlmad:


----------



## shradha

Coy- rocky is so cute.... You all have dogs at home.....so lucky....
I don't really know what triggered the cramps....:nope: 
Generally my cycles were very regular 34 days cycle..... But from the past 4 months it's been like crazy.....from 34 it became 29, then 40 ,46 last month it was back on 38... Never ever thought that I would have to depend on opk's.... Started testing from yesterday......today cd10...... 

Baby has started kicking.....so that means now you can talk and baby will respond......you have been busy with the lawn......


----------



## shradha

Patrice- you sound so positive and confident ...... I am so happy for you...... Cycles are becoming regular.... Dh is doing good......I can sense good things coming in your way......:hug:


----------



## shradha

Laura- it's time that you get some rest..... For few days you will miss your work....but this break is necessary...... When is your appointment with the doctor?


----------



## shradha

Today got up early.... Couldn't sleep properly......... Decided to invest some in doing meditation....just to relax........ Then started my daily chore.......

Just wanted to ask you ......... Do we need to take any precautions after ovulation..BD ....I mean take care so that we can get a BFP? I was reading something yesterday stating that a lady should not run or do any heavy lifting during the first 3 months.... Is that so....coz I generally don't take any care....


----------



## SLCMommy

shradha - Hello! I'm Ashley. I was a regular on here before my miscarriage. Now I'm getting back into the swing of things.

Coy- Oh, it's okay! I was just feeling cheap...looking for a hand out! ( LOL!! )

AFM, I'll be gone until Monday! I'm going to Oklahoma ;)


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-baby brain...now that was a funny situation. But it wasnt funny at the time because of the big mess that had to be clean :haha:

Shadra-Yes positive things are happening. Hopefully it wont be long before a bfp comes. Heavy lifting and strenuous activities are a no no when it comes to pregnancy in the first 3 months. Its because of the fact that the first 3 months are the critical months. Anything can happen so they want women to avoid any damage as much as possible.

AFM, today i am on cd3. My temps are still staying pretty low so thats good :thumbup: And now the bleeding is heavy which normally happens on cd3 so my cycle is right on schedule for now :happydance: Im off work today so I got to go down and visit my Mom but before that, Im going to clean up a bit around here. 4 more days to go before i can go back to dtd and using the opks. Im ready to get this cycle rolling. Also, my dh kept saying that if we dont conceive before going to the doc then its a high possibility we are going to have twins once my ob/gyn starts issuing meds. I've noticed he keeps reminding me about it...he seems more excited than anything hmmm wonder why :shrug:


----------



## Grey Eyes

shradha said:


> Today got up early.... Couldn't sleep properly......... Decided to invest some in doing meditation....just to relax........ Then started my daily chore.......
> 
> Just wanted to ask you ......... Do we need to take any precautions after ovulation..BD ....I mean take care so that we can get a BFP? I was reading something yesterday stating that a lady should not run or do any heavy lifting during the first 3 months.... Is that so....coz I generally don't take any care....

After ov and BD'ing...if sperm meets the egg and the egg is succesfully fertilized it will begin it's path up the fallopian tube toward the uterus...this can generally take 1-5 days :shrug: As far as percautions during this period I'd say...no caffeine as that impedes the flexing motion of the fallopian tube that encourages the egg to move to uterus. Also avoid heavy lifting during this period as it may impede implantation :shrug: No specifics on the heavy lifting but in general I'd say be careful. I am usually not careful either, I like to do things aggressivley and usually end up pulling a muscle, breaking a bone, or ripping a socket out somewhere :haha: But once I started ttc I slowed down and that was difficult for me! 

After you get your bfp doctors and midwives say it is best to avoid any new activities, e.g., don't start running or lifting weights if you had not previously performed that activity. Also, the activities that you do perform pay attention to your body- progesterone and estrogen are released during pregnancy in fairly high amounts and causes muscles to relax...making it easier to cause damage, etc.

Wow, I feel like I have written an entire blog by myself :haha: Hope this helps some...have you been to see a doctor concerning your irregular cycles? Also, have you considered takig medications such as clomid, etc, to try and regulate?


----------



## Grey Eyes

AFM-

Did I not have enough stress? :shrug: I don't think so, because it's piling on today! :haha: Seriously- I get this email from my attorney- K, should I stop here?- and it says (in a nutshell) 
Ahem. "We need an expert economist to serve as your expert witness. We need this person by tomorrow as that is our legal deadline. I don't think you can afford one so you're screwed. Let me know your thoughts". 

As I stated, in a nutshell....so I am scrambling my buns off trying to find an expert economist that will deliver pro bono (my attorney says they are usually thousands).

Should I really let my attorney know my thoughts?...I mean, at this point? lol :haha::dohh: Why does he freaking wait until deadline to let me know? 
....and..................:wacko:

Oh, and did I mention...? My attorney just called and reminded me that the deadline is today. I said "Today? Your email sepcified tomorrow"...Attorney"....Nope, it's today."

Aaarghhhhh! :wacko:


----------



## lauraemily17

Coy - that's shocking. I would be furious if I was you. Surely you attorney can't get away with that? Can't you sue him for not doing his properly? I really hope you find someone today. 

Shradha - are you using something like fertility friend & taking your temp to monitor your cycles? Might help you to understand why the length is varying?

Patrice - Hope you have a good day with your Mum. Your fitness plan sounds great. I really miss going to the gym, never thought that would happen!! As much as i love the bump I am really starting to miss my waist & legs!! 

Ashley - hope you enjoy Oklahoma

Steph - how are you doing? 

Afm - braving having my feet up high tonight to try & reduce the swelling. Hoping it doesn't cause agony in my pelvis again but have a quiet weekend planned so won't be too much of an inconvenience if it does. 

You've all got to read the thread below. So so so funny. Coy - it'd be good for you in particular, even if you just read a few posts to lighten your mood a little. I was literally crying with uncontrollable laughter. Poor DH thought I'd gone made!! Poor Beanie must of been squished as well!


----------



## lauraemily17

:rofl: classic baby brain, would help if I posted the link!! :dohh:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ou-have-done-while-pregnant.html#post17924741


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura- did you forget to post the thread? I am loiking for it. You're right- I could use a good laugh! :haha:

BTW- my attorney did email me back as I got very angry witht hem and they decided to start hustling...they contacted the other group and all decided ammicably to do this on the 18th...so I have until the 18th to find an expert economist and get our shi-I mean *report* together, lol...


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> :rofl: classic baby brain, would help if I posted the link!! :dohh:
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ou-have-done-while-pregnant.html#post17924741

Aha! We posted at the same time ! :)

Speaking of baby brain...last night I decided I was starving and heated up some soup and bread...about 45 minutes later I wandered intot he kitchen only to discover I had left the burner on the stove on ...:dohh: Glad I caught it before dh did and never let me live it down! :rofl:


----------



## lauraemily17

:haha: snap, did the sane thing with the burner yesterday!! Also left the iron on in the morning then went to work! It's a good job the iron automatically turns itself off!!

That's great news about your report. Knowing you I'm sure you'll have something excellent by then.


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> :haha: snap, did the sane thing with the burner yesterday!! Also left the iron on in the morning then went to work! It's a good job the iron automatically turns itself off!!
> 
> That's great news about your report. Knowing you I'm sure you'll have something excellent by then.

Lol...I looked this thread up some of these stories are hilarious! The lady that thought her boob was her bump :dohh: and the lady who kept going into alternative bathrooms to pee lol--I am just about that bad. I have these burner covers on my stove...the other day I even concentrated really hard to make sure I turned on the correct burner. As I waited I noted that the kettle wasn't getting even warm yet- then my eyes flashed over to the other burner :dohh: the burner cover was turning a circular black and smoking like crazy! Even when I concentrate...:nope:

Yeah, I am hoping my report will be good...it's required to be extensive and lengthy so I am really hoping to find someone before the 18th and get this done. I have since gotten hold of the letter fromt he judge highlighting all of our deadlines and requirements...that way I can badger the attorney before hand and get stuff done right! :dohh: And funny thing is I looked back at me email history and I sent 2-3 diff emails to the paralegal demanding our next steps...to which she informed me I needed to provide a list of discovery questions for the plaintiff :saywhat: (um, that's _*her*_ job) to which I responded I already provided the attorney with that two motnths ago. God, I swear she's stuffed with fluff ... :wacko: lol


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-thankfully they gave you time to get the expert economist now.

Laura-the baby brain thread is hilarious.

AFM, im back home with a painful toothache. Hopefully it goes away soon because im not liking it one bit.


----------



## Grey Eyes

mzswizz said:


> Coy-thankfully they gave you time to get the expert economist now.
> 
> Laura-the baby brain thread is hilarious.
> 
> AFM, im back home with a painful toothache. Hopefully it goes away soon because im not liking it one bit.

Patrice- you'll probably need to go to the dentist :( I did this a couple years back..and ended up with a partial root canal, then extraction. Awwweeesome pain meds though :haha: Actually nothing helped until the extraction :shrug: Hope your's is simpler than all that!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Another baby brain moment...I was making dinner and sat there staring at a can of vegetables trying to figure out how to open them with the scissors. :dohh:

Barbeque pork ribs with mashed potatoes and green beans btw...I'm hungry, lol :haha:


----------



## shradha

Coy- thanks a lot for the info.........I have to start taking care....I have a bad habit of suddenly getting up with a jerk from bed in the morning........have to stop running down the stairs.....:dohh: hubby likes his breakfast and dinner in his room which is in the first floor.....lots of stairs to climb.....and also reduce bending..........

Its just these 3 months....when I started taking folic acid tablet which the doctor prescribed me( it was the latest one in the market...had to really hunt for it)......I thought it had something to do with it......so when I stopped it last month ..my cycle came back from 46 to 38..... Now I have started a new brand of folic acid ... I feel my cycles are coming back to normal......if things don't turn up.....will have to consult a doctor....

Really feel like blasting your attorney :growlmad:........


----------



## shradha

Hello Ashley ..... Welcome back :flower:..... I am new here....
So sorry to know about you.....don't worry....this time everything will turn up good...... This is my 1st.....TTC for the past 4 months...
Have a lovely holiday..... See you soon....


----------



## shradha

Laura- have not tried fertility friend.......but have heard a lot from you all.....I hope I am not too late to check temperature now... Cd11...... Will start from tomorrow..... Hope you did not have any problem yesterday..having raising your legs up....

Patrice- I have already started to test....although I know I will not O until cd 18 ......but if my cycles are back to 32 days as it was for all there years... Then might have it before....keeping fingers crossed.....

It's surprising ....coz even my cool and relaxed dh is also talking about testing and BD....a lot.... I guess now...the bug has caught them too :hugs:......

How was work today? Did your boss miss you?


----------



## Grey Eyes

Shrdha- hi! It is almost 1:30 in the morning here I am all awake but getting sleepy now :) I got hungry so made myself some broth with tobasco :dohh: I am becoming addictedto it lol! 

It's never too late to start temping:) I started CD 11 and it helped me stay focused...by CD23 or so I had my bfp...the temping helped me to realize exactly what dau I ovulated, etc...and when you get prego it spikes high and stays high :thumbup: I can't wait for yout o get your bfp! :hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-DH and I got to figure out which insurance we have for dental so we can get a dentist. The toothache is not that bad anymore but it still hurts. I keep telling dh we both need to go to the dentist so hopefully it finally registers in his head. And baby brain..the things that it causes women to do :haha:

Shadra-FXed for you this cycle. Yes, im thinking the ttc bug has hit our dhs too :haha:

AFM, im on cd4 and my temp rose to 97.80 but i discarded the temp due to me having a toothache and i took meds. I tried aleve but it didnt really work so i took tylenol before bed so im assuming one of those, if not both, contributed to the rise in temp. Well, dh and i both work today but i get off early so im happy. I have been having a rather good time at work and my supervisor hasnt been rude lately so thats good. Also, i have found out that we are getting 2 new part-time employees :happydance: Happy about that because they would be in my age group so now i will have somebody to talk to. Also, hopefully now i wont have to stay late so i might be able to leave on time compared to staying 15 minutes after on most days. So everything is going well. DH is still on his 60 day program. He missed 1 day because we came home very late so thats understandable but he didnt miss yesterday's workout so i was happy that he is staying on it. I found out my friend's due date is Oct. 4th so she doesn't have long to go. Looking at FF, it put possible ov on June 1st so we shall see if that happens. If i do ov on June 1st and conceive, then my edd would be in March which is the same month of my other best friend's birthday so we shall see. Yesterday, I had a good day except for the excruciating toothache. Its not as bad as it was yesterday so its getting better. I put some orajel on it so its helping. Also, my mom and i both dyed our hair. Mines is red and hers is blonde. The color is different but it looks nice on her because she is very light skinned (alot of people mistaked her for spanish :haha: ). My hair is a nice burgundy color. I love it. Well, the bleeding is medium/heavy for now. 3 more days before AF suppose to end. Hopefully AF leaves on time this time around.


----------



## shradha

Patrice- I know it will sound funny..but if you want instant relief then you can try this......take a small piece of cotton and dip it in either rum or brandy.....and put the cotton between the teeth where you have pain.....don't press th cotton too hard....you should not talk....keep it in for about 10 mins.....you will feel no pain.....but this is only if your tooth is not fully infected......but this works wonders ......:winkwink:


----------



## shradha

Coy- I will start from tomorrow morning.....I just hope and wish I catch the eggy on time......thanks dear for hoping with me....
Why don't you do one thing.....make some extra dinner....and whenever you feel hungry you can add some tobasco sauce and eat....no need to cook again....


----------



## shradha

Wow....burgundy hair ..... So today was all pampering for you.....dh keeps telling me to try hair color but I always refuse......I have dark black curly hair.....


----------



## mzswizz

Shadra-thanks. i will try that as soon as i get home.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice- your hair sounds awesome! I used to play with colors and for a long time had the brightest red, it was fun. Then I changed it back to brown :shrug: My problem is my hair is almost hip length so have trouble deciding how much color to buy...:wacko: Also, just wondering on your cycles...how can you tell what is an anonovultaory cycle? Is it possible you just had a short cycle? :shrug: I need to research the subject more so I can understand it better!

Shradha- I would love to have curly hair! :thumbup: My hair is super arrow straight and I can't get curl to stay in it no matter what. I can use mousse, hair spray, curling iron and work on it for hours and it falls straight again in about 30 minutes :haha: Grrrr!


----------



## mzswizz

Well i know it was an anonovulatory cycle because my temps stayed in the pre ov range. Never got higher than that and all my opks were negative. So seeing that my temps didnt go up and just stayed in AF/ pre ov range, then i came to the conclusion that i didnt ov last cycle.


----------



## lauraemily17

Shradha - You'll have to put your chart on your signiture like Patrice has so we can all have a nosey. I love analysing charts!! I've also got curly hair which I love. Unfortuneatly the older I've got the less curly it's got but it's not fully gone. I have highlights which I think has dried it out somewhat losing some curl but I'm planning on going back to my natural colour of very dark brown after Beanie arrives and hope to get some more of my curl back.

Patrice - I hope your tooth ache gets better soon. Definately don't leave it too lobg before getting it looked at. As Coy did I left a tooth too long and ended up with a full root canal filling which is now a partial crown as the tooth pretty much fell apart!!

Coy - How are you doing? Thats great that you felt baby kick :D 

AFM - I have feet and anklesa again!!!! :D :happydance: :D :happydance: Now they're not back to normal but a vast improvement than what they have been recently. I've been bandaging them for longer at night and had them up last night then tried your tip Shradha with hot water and salt earlier then put them back up again and they are loads better. My pelvis isn't as sore either after having my feet up high so I think the stick and changing the way I move is really helping. Hopefully I'll be able to keep my feet and pelvis this way!!

I had a question I wanted to ask but it's gone clean out of my head!!! :dohh:


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> I had a question I wanted to ask but it's gone clean out of my head!!! :dohh:

Lol! :haha: Let us know if you remember :)

Wow, I am happy that the swelling is going down for you! :thumbup: It helps to try out a few things doesn't it, and see what helps the most?! Do you have the weekends off of work?

AFM- I am okay today, super exhausted feeling for some reason...:shrug: I am stressing about court again :roll: but trying not to. I don't think I can afford the economist as they charge huge sums just for a small bit of calcullating...basicalythey try to determine how much in wages I would have lost given my current rate of pay (back then) in relation to our recession and given any regular bonus/benefits and raises I would have recieved. Then, that is totalled for my damages. I am not great at math but that shouldn't be too hard to figure out! I am good enough at numbers to know that $300.00 per hour is outrageous :dohh: :growlmad: (And the economist was saying "days of work" ahead. :saywhat:)

Plus My 3 year old woke me up about 5-6 times last night :roll: She is going to have to get over this. I am wondering how to break it? I think if I let her climb in bed with me, fall asleep, then take her back to her bed...because this thing about having me run into her room every hour at night is getting exhausting! She wakes up all crabby and irritated..usually she just gets a drink of water and falls asleep and I can go back t o my bed. But that's a good 15 minute bit every other hour. Sigh...I was telling dh we have to get her to quit it somehow before baby is born because that's gonna be tough enough, waking up every 45 minutes- hour to nurse! :haha:

Annnnyway, today I have a small school assignment and it is sunny outside so I am thinking I will get my grocery shopping done for the weekend, then maybe work outside for abit. I can never seem to just let myself take a nap when I am tired :shrug: instead of finding more projects to finish -but I should :)


----------



## lauraemily17

Yep I have weekends off, not that that always stops me from doing work due to my wonderful demanding job!! I won't be doing any this weekend though and have no intention of doing any next weekend either so no more weekend work for me for a year!! :D

$300 an hour is extortionate, mind you if we have a reason to charge a customer our time we tend to charge £100 per hour which isn't so far off that. What will happen if you can't find one cheaper?

That must be hard with your little girl. I wish I could suggest something to help but I don't have any experience yet!! Do you think it's got anything to do with you being pregnant? She can sense things changing?

We've had a lovely day as well today,it's actually stopped raining. (we had the wetest April on record which carried on into May!!) We did a bit of shopping, picked up a few more bits for Beanie, very nearly got everything we need now. Just got to do a few final touches as well to the nursery which hopefully DH is doing tomorrow.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura- if I cannot find the right price for an economist the judge simply has to rely upon my testimony and figures...which shouldn't be difficult as it's all pretty cut and dried. I made a fairly set amount and all of my bonus' and etc were based off of that and my fiscal earnings :shrug: so I may have to do without.

You know, it's possible that Katana is just a bit worried of the newcoming baby...she seems excited but I know kids get jealous. Take my oldest for example. I was combing Kats hair and mentioned how thick and curly and beautiful it was and Teagen throws herself across my bed and demands "So what am _*I*_ --_*second best*_?!" Lol...I told her that they are both beautiful but very different in many ways and she shouldn't feel the need to compete. :roll: Sillies :)


----------



## Grey Eyes

I am tempted to change into a sundress and try to get some color on my very pale legs...but figure I'll probably just burn lol! :haha: As soon as I told dh that I might a cloud blew in front of the sun:sad2:

Here's a weird thing. My girls and I sat down on the bench in our front yard to have ice cream bars and the neighbor lady and her husband stepped out and sat down to stare as usual. After about 15 minutes I sent the girls in to wash up and the neighbors husband snorted, threw his hands in the air, and stompd intot heir house.

......Is it possible he's a perv that likes to watch little girls? Cause as soon as they went in sso did he. At first I thought they just stared to try and irritate but I am thinking he has a problem :growlmad:

And my very naughty boston terrier keeps using my new garden bed for a nap spot which is really annoying :growlmad: lol...


----------



## shradha

I just made a silly mistake today.....as per my habit I woke up and went outside my gate to take the milk packets......then suddenly I remembered ...oh I didn't take temp......luckily I had not gone to the washroom.....or drink water....so I immediately went to sleep for 1/2 hr and then woke up and checked temp.....it was 99 f ....don't you think it is high? Or maybe I made a mistake ...my temp was not recorded properly as I woke up? I have not recorded it in fertility frd coz I feel there is some mistake......:cry:


----------



## shradha

Coy- my god.....he definitely is a perv ..... It must be so difficult living with such a guy next door.....and always keep a look out for your girls..... 

Here it's raining like cats and dogs........but no relief from the heat because of the humidity I guess....

You have lovely straight hair dear.........you can leave it open and would look stunning....whereas my hair though I have soft curls ...have to apply hair sprays to keep it intact...coz they fluff up and look messy....that's the reason I often make burns or braid my hair.......


----------



## shradha

lauraemily17 said:


> Shradha - You'll have to put your chart on your signiture like Patrice has so we can all have a nosey. I love analysing charts!! I've also got curly hair which I love. Unfortuneatly the older I've got the less curly it's got but it's not fully gone. I have highlights which I think has dried it out somewhat losing some curl but I'm planning on going back to my natural colour of very dark brown after Beanie arrives and hope to get some more of my curl back.

I will surely add it to my signature....but today I feel I made a mistake....coz my temp can't be high......can't b O now.....so didnt record it yet....Tom will do it properly....

I have a mixture of curly and frizzy hair....so I am limited to only few hairstyles.......although my dh loves the curls....he often tells me to make it straight.......


----------



## lauraemily17

My DH is the opposite Shradha & hates me straightening my hair!! I very rarely do it though as it doesn't suit my personality. My also has frizz tendencies, I use gel, smoothing balm & liquid hairspray to keep it under control!!

Coy - I think you could be right about your neighbor, that's really scary. I'd keep a close eye on it & report them to the police. How old is he? Does he have any children of his own? 

Afm - found another reason why my pelvic pain & swelling has been better. Beanie is breach!! Last week when the pain was it's worst he was definately head down, I felt pressure down below & his heartbeat was right at the bottom of my bump. It's felt different though in the past few days so got the Doppler out today & his heartbeat is about an inch above my tummy button now!! Although I'm pleased with the releif from the pain I really want him to settle in the head down position sooner rather then later, I so don't want a c section which I'll be given if he stays breach at about 39 weeks.


----------



## lauraemily17

I remembered the question I had. It's right up your street Steph!!

What are you opinions on drinking raspberry leaf tea or taking the capsules to help prepare the uterus for labour? I've heard that noes a good time to start with only 1 per day then build it up gradually.


----------



## shradha

Laura - really happy that your swellings and pain have reduced.:hugs:....it must be a huge relief ........and hoz the baby doing? When you talk to your baby.... Do you get kicks??? have you thought about any name?


----------



## lauraemily17

It is a relief at the minute but I'll worry if he stays breach!! Baby seems to be doing fine, wiggling away nicely. You know he does have a habit of moving when I talk about him or think about him, especially if he's been quiet for a while & I'm starting to worry. He has a habit though of stopping moving when I actually talk to him!! I'm hoping it's because he's intently listening to me!! :haha: he does love his new mobile for his cot. Everytime I play the music he moves around!! Name wise it's either going to be Reece John or Xander Reece John. Think we're both swaying more to the first 1 now. 

Re your temps, it definately would be off if you've got up half hour before taking them do you're right to disregard it today. Hopefully you'll remember tomorrow. 

I've got a lasagna in the oven & garlic bread about to go in. I love cooking on a Sunday!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura- OMG lasagna sounds amazing right now, can i come over?? :haha: What is your recipe? I don't have a recipe and would love to try one out. Dh is part Italian though (his dad emigrated from Italy) so he's hard-core "Italian-the-right-way" type :growlmad: so I am half afraid to try lol! 

And on the raspberry leaf tea...I am curious too. I love raspberry salad dressings and raspberry tea (the storebought iced) but am afraid to drink it...not sure if they are the same thing or if the fruit has the same effect as the leaf :shrug: Sttteeeeppphhhhh!!! We need help, lol :rofl:

Btw, on breach birth...I think he has time to flip over but I am surprised at this point that he slipped back up :) Silly boy, huh? He's gonna be stubborn you think?? :) I have thought about the whole c-section issue...I almost wouldn't mind planning one depending...If the baby is any bigger than my last two then I think I would try to arrange it and certainly if it is a breach. It would almost be nice to skip all the contractions, stress, uncertainty...but I am sure that cc-section brings it's own unique set of worries!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Shradha-

I think witht he activity that you performed you should probably discard this temp...they say don't even roll over if you don't have to :shrug: I kept my temp gauge right by the bed so all I had to do was gingerly reach over. lol, what a pain, huh?! No big deal though it's just one day's temp :)

Wow, what is milk packets?? Years ago in the US you could leave money on your step with empty glass bottles and the milk man would replace them with full bottles of milk...not anymore though to my knowledge. Is that similar to what you do?

And yes, my neighbor is an issue...we have security cameras on our front and back yards so we have constant view of the children as they play. Our neighbor was convicted of rape when he was younger so he is not a nice fellow. Lucky us, huh? The things you wish you knew _*before *_you bought a house! :haha:


----------



## shradha

Laura- nice name.....you all normally don't need to keep the surname ..right..... We do need to keep...... Even today some have to keep the family house name and surname.....you can imagine how funny and long a name could be...:haha:..... Some say that when the child in in the womb.....he/she can listen to everything what the mom says and hears.....so I guess now Reece should be knowing all of us......through you.....hello Reece darling......how are you? Did he kick?


----------



## Steph32

Hi all, sorry I've been MIA!!! I've just been so exhausted with everything I've had to do lately and the demands etc etc... the usual stuff that gets me annoyed and makes me want to crawl into my hole... luckily it's all winding down now...I am going to sleep soon, I haven't had the time to catch up on ALL your posts (miss a few days and I'm so lost) but just wanted to get in a quick "hello" before I head to bed.

Coy- Hope you had a good Mother's Day. And I'd be a little cautious with that neighbor, he (maybe even both of them) sound a little pervy :/ Just from all the other stories you've told us too... it would totally make me wanna move!!

Laura/Coy- Re: raspberry leaf, it is good to take to prepare and tone the uterus for labor. Especially in the 3rd trimester. I drank the tea (it was actually a pregnancy blend with raspberry leaf and other herbs) in my first pregnancy like everyday in the 2nd and 3rd trimesters. I've never taken it in capsules though. Oh, and it does NOT taste like raspberry, unfortunately... it's the leaf, not the fruit, so it's very bitter tasting. BUT, in combo with other herbs it's not bad, and you can always sweeten it too.

I'll catch up with you guys more tomorrow! I'm sleepy...............


----------



## shradha

Coy-earlier when I was small we had a milkman who would come and give us fresh cow's milk......yummy I loved drinking milk.......:happydance: but now I can't get hold of a milkman.....:cry:...so have to buy milk packets..The milk taste's different..I guess they add milk powder too...we pay him on monthly basis...and he delivers it everyday....we can opt from toned milk, to half cream to full cream milk......it comes in 1/2 Litre packs.....so I boil the milk and keep it refrigerator..... I buy toned milk... I never knew there you get bottle milk ...always thought you get the pack ones which do not need to boil....can have them directly.....now a days in super markets we too get those....but I prefer to buy fresh ones.....


----------



## shradha

Yesterday before sleeping I kept reminding myself that have to take temp.....so today when the alarm rang I remembered....didn't get up as I had place the thermometer next to my pillow......and checked....97.25 f......opk are giving faint lines......thar means have a lot of time in hand......day after tomorrow my parents are coming......and would be here for 3 days....then they will return....so Tom is going to be cooking time......:happydance:


----------



## lauraemily17

Coy - I don't think he's stubborn as such as neither DH & I are buy he may well be a little rebal like me!! Think he's back head down again now, hopefully he'll stay there this time!! I'll write my receipt down for the lasagna & send it to you when I'm not maternity leave. Not sure it's up to an Italians standard but I do it in a fairly traditional way. I've learnt time is the key & I'm quite proud with how well it turns out!! Did you do anything special for mothers day?

Shradha - your temp seems more like I'd expect for pre o. Hopefully o isn't too far away. What are you planning to cook for when you're parents visit?

Steph - good to hear from you & hope you're feeling refreshed. Glad things are looking like they're going to calm down. Love your Facebook pics of you & Nicholas. Thanks for the advice on raspberry leaf tea, I plan to invest in some!! 

Patrice - how are you doing?

Afm - it's been a difficult day as it's the anniversary of our first mc. It's been on our minds & we've been talking about it so I thought I'd be ok but I was so upset this morning. It really hit me & even being pregnant now didn't make me feel any better. I can remember so clearly the pain & devastation. I still can't help but feel that my body let blueberry down. I think I've cried it all out now though & for once was glad I had work to take my mind off it!! I'm taking some comfort that Blueberry is looking down on us as well as his little brother/sister protecting Beanie keeping him strong & healthy.


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> Coy - I don't think he's stubborn as such as neither DH & I are buy he may well be a little rebal like me!! Think he's back head down again now, hopefully he'll stay there this time!! I'll write my receipt down for the lasagna & send it to you when I'm not maternity leave. Not sure it's up to an Italians standard but I do it in a fairly traditional way. I've learnt time is the key & I'm quite proud with how well it turns out!! Did you do anything special for mothers day?
> 
> Shradha - your temp seems more like I'd expect for pre o. Hopefully o isn't too far away. What are you planning to cook for when you're parents visit?
> 
> Steph - good to hear from you & hope you're feeling refreshed. Glad things are looking like they're going to calm down. Love your Facebook pics of you & Nicholas. Thanks for the advice on raspberry leaf tea, I plan to invest in some!!
> 
> Patrice - how are you doing?
> 
> Afm - it's been a difficult day as it's the anniversary of our first mc. It's been on our minds & we've been talking about it so I thought I'd be ok but I was so upset this morning. It really hit me & even being pregnant now didn't make me feel any better. I can remember so clearly the pain & devastation. I still can't help but feel that my body let blueberry down. I think I've cried it all out now though & for once was glad I had work to take my mind off it!! I'm taking some comfort that Blueberry is looking down on us as well as his little brother/sister protecting Beanie keeping him strong & healthy.

I would love your recipe! You wrote "receipt" but I am pretty sure that is bleed-off from your work :haha: 

It is hard hitting an anniversary such as this one for you I am sure. I am still sad about my mc, it was very painful and difficult- probably the toughest thing I have done to date. But this new baby is such a hope-bringer and we are happy that God has blessed us :) You're a tough lady...try not to view it as your body letting anybody down. These things happen and are so much out of our control. I think that is one of the hardest things, trying to find grasp on control where there isn't one. :hugs:


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> Did you do anything special for mothers day?


Emphatically _*YES*_. Lol, I treated myself to a very small half cup of black brewed Kona Coffee. :cloud9: Now I am properly addicted again, lol, am thinking of having another tiny cup today, but haven't decided yet. Do you drink anything caffeinated?

Other than that I just decided not to pick any huge projects for yesterday. The girls and I walked and took pictures for fun, etc. I'll add one on here today for the heck of it :)

What did you do? Hope you enjoyed your day off!:thumbup:


----------



## Grey Eyes

shradha said:


> Coy-earlier when I was small we had a milkman who would come and give us fresh cow's milk......yummy I loved drinking milk.......:happydance: but now I can't get hold of a milkman.....:cry:...so have to buy milk packets..The milk taste's different..I guess they add milk powder too...we pay him on monthly basis...and he delivers it everyday....we can opt from toned milk, to half cream to full cream milk......it comes in 1/2 Litre packs.....so I boil the milk and keep it refrigerator..... I buy toned milk... I never knew there you get bottle milk ...always thought you get the pack ones which do not need to boil....can have them directly.....now a days in super markets we too get those....but I prefer to buy fresh ones.....

K, so I am still confused...is your "milk packets" powdered or like canned milk somehow? In U.S. we buy gallon jugs of fresh milk from the refridgerated section of the grocery stores. We can also buy powdered milk and canned milk that is usually condensed so we add water. As a little girl my family lived in a very rural place so did not have refirgeration- therefore we drank a lot of powdered milk. I must say- yuk. :haha: I always chilled it very cold (if it was winter) and added a little bit of vanilla to it. You get used to it but I don't miss it any! :haha: We used to make our own homemade ice cream too, that was actually pretty good! :)


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> Hi all, sorry I've been MIA!!!

Lol, we noticed! :haha: We missed you :friends: Glad you are getting some rest! We all have those days and sometimes- rest is best of you can.

Patrice- how are you? You've been MIA too :)

Laura- I still love the name Reece John. A very nice masculine name :) A heartbreaker for sure :flower:

Emma- You've been MIA for a while now...I am guessing no internet service where you are at :(

Shradha- glad you are still temping :thumbup: it takes a while to get in the hang of it but it's pretty simple, and I think the main key is to remember that there are fluke temps...nothing is perfect :)

AFM- today I have a school assignment. I am griped about my last instructor...he gave me a B+ in my course, which is soooo annoying, I like to nail a perfect A+ every time. Problem was he didn't care about content- he acted more like a grammer school teahcer (I am ranting now lol). For example I may use the word "thus" and he would say I could have used the word "therefore" so would nail me 5 out of 10 points for speaking with "archaic" language :growlmad: Glad he's gone, lol :haha: Anyway, new course, new instrcutor and a GREAT TEAM this time! She let me basically pick my own team -phew!- so I am happy :)


----------



## mzswizz

Sorry i been MIA ladies.

AFM, im cd6 today already and im hoping AF ends tomorrow like it suppose to. Also, i think im going to ov like i did in march because the temps are similar to March's cycle. My toothache went away so im glad. Had a great Mother's day. Was with the family and my sister and i cooked for everyone. It was delicious and my sister talked to me about softcups becausr she use that so dh and i might try them this cycle. Well i got to go. Im with dh and he is taking the ASVAB practice test at the Army recruitment site. Now dh wants to go full time but he doesnt know what military branch yet. Wishing him luck.


----------



## Grey Eyes

mzswizz said:


> Sorry i been MIA ladies.
> 
> AFM, im cd6 today already and im hoping AF ends tomorrow like it suppose to. Also, i think im going to ov like i did in march because the temps are similar to March's cycle. My toothache went away so im glad. Had a great Mother's day. Was with the family and my sister and i cooked for everyone. It was delicious and my sister talked to me about softcups becausr she use that so dh and i might try them this cycle. Well i got to go. Im with dh and he is taking the ASVAB practice test at the Army recruitment site. Now dh wants to go full time but he doesnt know what military branch yet. Wishing him luck.

Patrice- the softcup...this sort of, um, keeps things in place, right?? I would def give it a try! :thumbup: Glad your toothache went away :) Sounds like you are busy--do you work today?


----------



## Grey Eyes

AFM- I am seriously needing to tan my legs :roll: lol, if I can find shorts to wear with this belly I've got :haha: I hate having pale legs...I think I can tan better now as I did so well last year. I know I can't go out and sun like I used to with the baby and all but what are all of your thoughts on tanning safety? I have issues with sunscreen as most of them contain an ingredient they tell pregnant women to stay way clear of. I wonder about self tanners, like lotions? :shrug:

Here is a pic the girls and I took yesterday just for fun. Oh- another thing. My stupid hair turns red no matter what I do :growlmad: Noticein the pic how red it is...well it should be brown, lol. I am planning on changing it to darker brown again but wondering how long I have to wait to be safe?? I mean this pic shows it as almost blond/red, it lightens so fast in the sun it's driving me crazy! :rofl:


https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o611/greyeyes3/May2012008.jpg


----------



## shradha

lauraemily17 said:


> Shradha - your temp seems more like I'd expect for pre o. Hopefully o isn't too far away. What are you planning to cook for when you're parents visit?
> 
> Afm - it's been a difficult day as it's the anniversary of our first mc. It's been on our minds & we've been talking about it so I thought I'd be ok but I was so upset this morning. It really hit me & even being pregnant now didn't make me feel any better. I can remember so clearly the pain & devastation. I still can't help but feel that my body let blueberry down. I think I've cried it all out now though & for once was glad I had work to take my mind off it!! I'm taking some comfort that Blueberry is looking down on us as well as his little brother/sister protecting Beanie keeping him strong & healthy.

According to my last cycle of 38 days I am hoping to O on 20-22 may......but cant say anything coz my cycles are irregular..I can even O earlier.....:flower:
Yes planning to cook chicken biryani for lunch and methi chichek curry with Indian bread for dinner.....just finished making the coconut paste for my chicken masala curry...heheheheee

Blueberry wont like seeing you ...{mommy} sad......he will always be a part of you..... he is and will always protect beanie........he is your angel..always looking out for you.....dont feel sad....he is in a good place..in heaven....:hugs:

now..you must take rest..and take care of yourself and beanie darling!!!


----------



## shradha

Coy- wow nice hair..........silky and long.....Your girls are lucky to have your hair and look.....you are one stunning lady....:happydance:.....I love your girls already.......so cute and pretty!!!! touchwood.....

If a milkman is there then he would come with a huge vessel and measure in front of us and we need to take it ina container....We get fresh milk..in packets too...which a delivery boy from the dairy delivers...Here there is a lot of mixing done in everything...you never get any thing in its purest form..like in frersh milk packets they do mix a small amount of milk powder:shrug:...I can taste it when i drink milk.....no need to buy milk powder....


----------



## shradha

Coy come to india....you can get a natural tan in 10 mins ........:happydance: no need of any suntan creams...... we all are so afraid to get out in the sun....terrible sun tan......heheheheheeeee.....


----------



## shradha

mzswizz said:


> Sorry i been MIA ladies.
> 
> AFM, im cd6 today already and im hoping AF ends tomorrow like it suppose to. Also, i think im going to ov like i did in march because the temps are similar to March's cycle. My toothache went away so im glad. Had a great Mother's day. Was with the family and my sister and i cooked for everyone. It was delicious and my sister talked to me about softcups becausr she use that so dh and i might try them this cycle. Well i got to go. Im with dh and he is taking the ASVAB practice test at the Army recruitment site. Now dh wants to go full time but he doesnt know what military branch yet. Wishing him luck.

Softcups.....Have heard about them....but are they safe???? I get scared thinking about inserting anything.......:nope:.......toothache gone...good.....did you give it a try????


----------



## shradha

Steph- Take rest.......you need it......see you soon...


----------



## Grey Eyes

shradha said:


> mzswizz said:
> 
> 
> Sorry i been MIA ladies.
> 
> AFM, im cd6 today already and im hoping AF ends tomorrow like it suppose to. Also, i think im going to ov like i did in march because the temps are similar to March's cycle. My toothache went away so im glad. Had a great Mother's day. Was with the family and my sister and i cooked for everyone. It was delicious and my sister talked to me about softcups becausr she use that so dh and i might try them this cycle. Well i got to go. Im with dh and he is taking the ASVAB practice test at the Army recruitment site. Now dh wants to go full time but he doesnt know what military branch yet. Wishing him luck.
> 
> Softcups.....Have heard about them....but are they safe???? I get scared thinking about inserting anything.......:nope:.......toothache gone...good.....did you give it a try????Click to expand...

Shradha- I agree with you, I am afraid to insert anything also! I had to use progesterone vaginal suppositories and that was no fun :roll: Not painful or even uncomfortable just a nuisance :haha:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies!

Eeek, I am excited! I just got an email from an expert economist who has made me (in the infamous words of _*The Godfather*_) "an offer I cannot refuse" lol! :haha: I am waiting to hear back from my attorney in the morning, but this E.Econ. has fairly impressive credentials. He's offered at a price arrangement that is definately do-able, plus he's young (damn, younger than I am! :growlmad: lol)and recieved his _*doctorate through Harvard*_--so looks really awesome on paper, and to a judge-- which counts for a lot!

Anyway, this has relieved a little bit of stress, now just to wait and hear back from my attorney. :shrug:

Where is everybody btw?


----------



## shradha

Hi coy....are you online? What's the time there here it's 10.53 am....


----------



## shradha

Yesterday I couldn't sleep ...... Dh was tired so he slept...... I thought of watching some movie to get sleep..... Around 3 am....finally felt sleepy....checked temp in the morning....96.5 f.....


Coy- that's great! So now you can hire him.......wish to see your attorney's face....:happydance:....about your new team...have you chosen them? Sometimes some instructors are like that....they have to say something and cut marks.....anyway now things will be different.....all the best for your new assignment...:thumbup:


----------



## Steph32

Ahhh I'm so burned!! Over the weekend I spent so much time outside (not really voluntarily) and I didn't think that I would get burned, maybe I was just in denial... I did put sunscreen on but only on my face and shoulders... which I figured were the only spots I'd burn... but I seriously got burned on my arms and legs. Last night they were so red and stinging so bad and I didn't have any aloe vera on hand. And my knees are so bad that when I bend them it pulls the skin and it hurts. I didn't know pregnancy burns would be so much worse, although I should have known because our skin is so much more sensitive. I hope it goes away soon. Why can't I get a break?? (throwing my arms up)...

Coy- Congrats on the offer! Hopefully you're getting one step closer to this thing being off your plate! And be careful with the tanning... I say that now, after the fact... :rofl: I know you don't want to tan the natural way because you burn easily, but I don't know of any safe self-tanners?? Although some people believe that tanning beds are safe in moderation when pregnant. That is, if you really want to get tan. 

Patrice- Glad to see you're back too. What are softcups?? Can't say in all my research I've heard of them!

Laura- I know it's hard right now, being the ann'y of your m/c. I went through mine recently (ann'y of my d&c was april 1st) and it was so weird to think it was a year ago, and to remember all the feelings, going through the surgery, etc. Blueberry is definitely looking out for you and Beanie and making sure you are both healthy and happy. Beanie wouldn't be here if it weren't for Blueberry!

Shradha- I'm having a hard time reading your FF, what dpo are you on? I'm used to looking at Patrice's, with the line graph. What's your plan this cycle, when will you dtd? I always ovulated at different times too, I only temped orally in the mornings but didn't really keep a chart. I found that temping was not very reliable and was dependent on so many factors. So I just used opk's and knew the general time I was ovulating and then would BD every other day starting with the first sign of a hint of coming up of positive and then throughout the next 5 days. It usually worked for me, I never really had a problem GETTING pregnant, just staying pregnant.

Oh and after reading all your posts about milk I had to buy a carton of fresh, organic, non-homogenized cream top milk at the store... even though I'm not supposed to do too much dairy, I couldn't help it! And I had the most delicious greek yogurt... I'm going to be in trouble in a few days!


----------



## Steph32

Shradha- You must be exactly 12 hours time difference! It's 10:45pm here! We got everyone on this thread 'round the clock in all time zones, huh?


----------



## Steph32

Oh, and I can't believe I'm 35 weeks now. I'm starting to feel really nervous about labor!


----------



## Steph32

Btw, is anyone having problems staying logged into the site? I used to always be logged in (never logged out) so when visiting the page it would just take me here, but now I have to log back in everytime. What gives??


----------



## Grey Eyes

shradha said:


> Hi coy....are you online? What's the time there here it's 10.53 am....

It is 11:47 here...so I think that I am 11 hours different?


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph- I haven't had any trouble staying logged in but there was a notice a few days ago that said if you experience any trouble witht he site to clear your cookie cache...anyway, just click tools, internet options, delete cookies,, etc...It helped a ton! :thumbup:

I feel bad about your sunburn...do you have any coco butter? Any lotion at all will help, you do need to put something on it. I have heard people say butter, but...? :shrug: And I would like to tan, nothing serious, just enough that I don't see white spots after looking at my legs in the sun, lol! :haha:


----------



## Steph32

Coy and Shradha, we always post at the same times, everyone else is sleeping!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Shradha- are you still online? I'm gonna go check out your ff site - I didn't see it on your post until Steph mentioned it! :dohh:

...Ok, I have looked at it. I am assuming that you just started entering your data the last 2 days? So we will see tomorrow where your temp is at. It should hold pretty steady in the 96-97 range until you ovulate, then you see a jump in temperature. Mine stayed at about 97.5-97.6 until the day after I ovulated then it jumped to 97.9 and continued to climb. Within 2-3 days it hit like 98.0 and then 98.1-98.2, etc. The day after my bfp it was 98.6...:shrug: So let's see tomorrow :) I love following charts lol...


----------



## Steph32

I did try clearing my "cookies" (totally had to look up how to do that) but the only thing that came of that was a craving for cookies... :haha: And I did have some last night!

For the sunburn I did try shea butter and argan oil... also I read somewhere to bathe in apple cider vinegar?? So I took a washcloth and soaked it in diluted ACV and it might have helped but all it seemed to do was make me stink of vinegar! I think I'll just have to wait til it subsides, hopefully it'll go away soon...


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> Coy and Shradha, we always post at the same times, everyone else is sleeping!

Lol, I am a night-owl for sure! :haha: It is midnight here right now...Steph, what time do you have?


----------



## Steph32

Grey Eyes said:


> Shradha- are you still online? I'm gonna go check out your ff site - I didn't see it on your post until Steph mentioned it! :dohh:
> 
> ...Ok, I have looked at it. I am assuming that you just started entering your data the last 2 days? So we will see tomorrow where your temp is at. It should hold pretty steady in the 96-97 range until you ovulate, then you see a jump in temperature. Mine stayed at about 97.5-97.6 until the day after I ovulated then it jumped to 97.9 and continued to climb. Within 2-3 days it hit like 98.0 and then 98.1-98.2, etc. The day after my bfp it was 98.6...:shrug: So let's see tomorrow :) I love following charts lol...

Ahh I see it now. You must have just plotted your temp from today.


----------



## Steph32

Coy- 11pm... we are 1 hour difference! Yeah I always noticed you on around this time. I'm a night owl too... but I shouldn't be!


----------



## Steph32

And then Laura would usually be getting up soon... so sometimes she posts when it's like midnight or 1am here.


----------



## Grey Eyes

AFM- maybe I am just tired but I spent several hours on my school assignment tonight then went into the kitchen only to find that dh and dd had rearranged all my stuff :growlmad: I get tired of saying "Oh, okay, you were trying to be thoughtful, and oh look- you made it pretty." Nope, not this time. I told dh I liked the way I had it and wished they had left it alone. :haha: Tomorrow I will change it again...after all it's my kitchen, right?

I do have a sort of pet peeve and I have mentioned it to dh before in a small way...see he was married to a woman for several years and became accustomed to her likes and dislikes and just let her do her decorating thing. Well, she was a fru-fru and loved big flouncy lacy stuff and Victorian style things. All of which I hate. :roll: So dh is trying to be helpful and thoughtful sometimes by buying me stuff "women like" and it just ends up being stuff *she *would have liked which *really* steps on my toes. I know he is not doing it on purpose, and after a while I got tired of being quiet about it and I don't worry about hurting his feelings anymore :shrug: So he had this big Victorian style wreath in the kitchen loaded down with victorian style dollies and such- yik, I hated it but I left it there fore a few years and the other day I ripped it out in a fit and told him I have always hated it and he shrugged and said "I never cared for it either" :saywhat: lol

Anyway I had these shelves and each chelf was dedicated to one simple item- I chose antique Japanese tea pot. Underneath it were the 5 matching cups. Under that another shelf dedicated to one antique Japanese tea pot--I love simplicites, simple lines, etc. So when I went in the kitchen they had gobbed up my shelves with tons of cups, old glasses, and a flowery VICTORIAN STYLE tea pot aaaarrgh!!! They said they thought it looked pretty :roll: Nope, tomorrow I am setting up my Japanese sake set :rofl:...ah, me and my pet peves...

(sorry ladies for the mini-rant!) :haha:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> I did try clearing my "cookies" (totally had to look up how to do that) but the only thing that came of that was a craving for cookies... :haha: And I did have some last night!
> 
> For the sunburn I did try shea butter and argan oil... also I read somewhere to bathe in apple cider vinegar?? So I took a washcloth and soaked it in diluted ACV and it might have helped but all it seemed to do was make me stink of vinegar! I think I'll just have to wait til it subsides, hopefully it'll go away soon...

I have noticed that pregnancy has made my skin soo much more sensative also! I burn much much easier....I read somewhere that some self tanners just put a light stain on the skin and do not penetrate but I find that hard to imagine :shrug: So I just try a few minutes of sun here and there. My crazy little girls! Aaargh! All they have to do is step out, look up for 5 seconds, and their skin begins to radiate this olive/golden glow :growlmad: lol!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Btw- cookies do sound good about now, lol, too bad I didn't buy any :haha:


----------



## Steph32

Lol! I love your protest against Victorian things :rofl: That's interesting though that after you made your statement by ripping it down, they put up the tea pot? You think they still think you like it? It's funny how pregnancy will make us say and do things we normally wouldn't. I find myself standing my ground now, and I don't know if it's just because I'm more short-tempered and have a lower tolerance or if it's because I secretly want to use it as an excuse for my behavior! I've been very "selfish" but only because I've had to be, sometimes things just get to be too much for me to handle and I have to just say "screw off"-- in a semi-polite way of course!


----------



## Steph32

Grey Eyes said:


> Steph32 said:
> 
> 
> I did try clearing my "cookies" (totally had to look up how to do that) but the only thing that came of that was a craving for cookies... :haha: And I did have some last night!
> 
> For the sunburn I did try shea butter and argan oil... also I read somewhere to bathe in apple cider vinegar?? So I took a washcloth and soaked it in diluted ACV and it might have helped but all it seemed to do was make me stink of vinegar! I think I'll just have to wait til it subsides, hopefully it'll go away soon...
> 
> I have noticed that pregnancy has made my skin soo much more sensative also! I burn much much easier....I read somewhere that some self tanners just put a light stain on the skin and do not penetrate but I find that hard to imagine :shrug: So I just try a few minutes of sun here and there. My crazy little girls! Aaargh! All they have to do is step out, look up for 5 seconds, and their skin begins to radiate this olive/golden glow :growlmad: lol!Click to expand...

Yep, your girls are lucky with their skin tone :) And I think everything you put on your skin penetrates... to some extent... might not be much but a small amount... but if you think about it, we all shower and bathe in tap water, which we know is filled with heavy metals and who knows what else... so some things are hard to avoid.


----------



## Steph32

My skin is still hot to the touch and when I just have my hands a few cm above my legs I feel the heat radiating out like an aura! It's so uncomfortable. Oh well, maybe it'll turn into a tan?


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> Lol! I love your protest against Victorian things :rofl: That's interesting though that after you made your statement by ripping it down, they put up the tea pot? You think they still think you like it? It's funny how pregnancy will make us say and do things we normally wouldn't. I find myself standing my ground now, and I don't know if it's just because I'm more short-tempered and have a lower tolerance or if it's because I secretly want to use it as an excuse for my behavior! I've been very "selfish" but only because I've had to be, sometimes things just get to be too much for me to handle and I have to just say "screw off"-- in a semi-polite way of course!

Lol, I know...usually I am very easy going about decoration ideas, and I think they didn't consider the fru-fru victorian teapot...they just saw it as a tea-pot. Plus I think I am overly sensitive about stuff lately :roll: hormones so I haven't put anything away yet, I just let dh know I liked it the way _*I*_ had it. He's just a guy, you know? And I think all guys have this initial image of women as being lacy flowery creatures that have trouble lifting anything heavier than a fork :shrug: my dad was greatly that way. He was a blade smith (he made knives, swords, etc) and he hand forged this dagger for me and placed ivory handles upon it- beautiful! I loved the simple lines, etc, then he stated "Now alls we got to do is scrimshaw a bunch of flowers, maybe roses, on the handle" aaargh! :haha: Dh is starting to "get me" though and learn my ways and forget, ahem, old ways :rofl: At Christmas he bought me the thing a girl would love the most (this girl anyway) a _Wakizashi_ style blade..:cloud9: I guess I like things more along that line because as a little girl I would sit and help dad in front of a burning hot forge as he made his own steel then crafted and tempered blades from it :shrug:. :)


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> My skin is still hot to the touch and when I just have my hands a few cm above my legs I feel the heat radiating out like an aura! It's so uncomfortable. Oh well, maybe it'll turn into a tan?

Poor lady! Remember to drink alot of water, or gatorade if oyu have it, to stay hydrated after that burn, it sounds like a bad one. If it were me, I would probably start to peel :nope: I hope you don't but as long as it heals, that's all that matters. Do you have any Tylenol? That should help take the fever out of it some.


----------



## Steph32

I've never been a "girly girl" either... and dh knows that... (in fact, we're both very "unisex" I guess, he doesn't do the typical male things and I don't do the typical female things... So I guess we kind of meet in the middle somewhere). I don't care so much about fashion, style, decorating, "lacy" or "frilly" things, he knows I'm not impressed by flowers and he doesn't get me expensive gifts or anything like jewelry because I don't wear any! (the only jewelry I wear is my wedding ring)


----------



## Steph32

It's looking like I will probably peel... not looking forward to that. Ugh. Good thing my belly wasn't sticking out in the heat. It was for a short while, cause I was wearing a two piece non-maternity bikini (the horror! haha) but it was mostly my arms and legs that were in direct line with the sun.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Your post made me smile :) In many ways dh and I are very alike- we are very compatible. But in your average man-stuff and woman-stuff we ocassionaly make mistakes, lol. I did mention to him about the ex-wife similarity of things and he looked surprised then admitted it was just force of thoughtless habit. I am very artistic and like a certain simple look- he does too for his own stuff but has trouble comprehending that I like the same stuff he does, ergo- skip the flowers, lol!


----------



## shradha

You both are so quick.....I have been left behind.......


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> It's looking like I will probably peel... not looking forward to that. Ugh. Good thing my belly wasn't sticking out in the heat. It was for a short while, cause I was wearing a two piece non-maternity bikini (the horror! haha) but it was mostly my arms and legs that were in direct line with the sun.

Hahahahaha- "The horror!" lol, I swear...I actually pulled one of mine out today but didn't have the courage to put it on :haha: All my same stuff fits, just not over my belly. It was hot here today and I got some cute pics of the girls playing int he sprinkler...typical kids :) I was watering the lawn and they exploded from the hot back yard into the front where the water was running. Which meant wet puddles and sticky grass on my caroet but hey had tons of fun :hugs: Funny little kids :) I let them chase the dog with the hose ocassionally, she gets into it for a while then hides :rofl:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Which remind me- I mentioned my Boston Terrier has been "napping" in my garden bed, which irritates, so the other day I, ahem, "accidentally" watered her along with my plants. The shock of cold water after an hour of sunny doggy dreams cured her of her new nap spot :haha: Am I mean?.....:shrug:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Shradha! You are online :friends: Steph and I have been "shooting the breeze" as they say.


----------



## Steph32

You're simple and low maintenance and that's probably what he loves about you! But yeah, he probably just reverts back into thinking you must like something in particular because you're a woman. I guess it's natural for a man to also reassert his masculinity in that way. I don't expect much from my dh either, I do have my emotional needs and sensitivites but I only like to make sure everyone in the house is healthy and happy and that all our basic needs are met. And that everyone is always listening to me and doing what I say :haha:


----------



## shradha

Coy- yea I m online.....just finished my cooking( lunch) ....dh is very particular about his lunch timing.....so I give him lunch by1-1.30.... Or else his sugar level would become low.....


----------



## Steph32

Shradha- Sorry! Don't mean to lose you in all these posts. I'm on my iPhone now, just laying in bed-- too uncomfortable to sleep!

Coy- Awww poor doggie! I do that a lot to my dogs, sometimes I step on them because they're in my way... But it's not my fault, they like to block me and they are always right by my feet! Sometimes I get annoyed but I can never stat annoyed for too long because they are just the most loyal creatures :)


----------



## shradha

My dh doesn't know a thing about buying anything....hehe.....he says you go and buy whatever you want....never helps me making choices.....sometimes I get mad.....he shows no interest.......


----------



## shradha

Steph- for sun burn ..... you can put curd on your body...it has an cooling effect and also good for removing tan.....But plain curd without flavor.


----------



## shradha

Or even sandalwood paste is the best......


----------



## shradha

Coy- regarding temp I am totally depending on you all......just have no idea.....


----------



## Steph32

shradha said:


> My dh doesn't know a thing about buying anything....hehe.....he says you go and buy whatever you want....never helps me making choices.....sometimes I get mad.....he shows no interest.......

Ha! Well one thing's for sure... men don't know how to shop (for anything other than machines and electronics) It's just not in their DNA :haha:

And what exactly is curd? Can I make it?


----------



## shradha

Steph- I am using opk...test in the evenings...and I keep finding light single line.....I guess I still have time.....last month my cycle was 38 days......I am on cd14 ........


----------



## shradha

Coy- my dh also calls me owl......I can stay awake the whole night....but I have problems getting up early.....I usually get up at 6.30 am...... But of late I am getting up at 7 .......:dohh:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> And that everyone is always listening to me and doing what I say :haha:

Lol, that made me laugh :) Sounds like me, lol..


----------



## shradha

This month has really gone bad......didn't BD a single day.....today dh told me that we should start from today......every alternate days.....I told him that this time during O we should BD everyday and twice........


----------



## Grey Eyes

shradha said:


> This month has really gone bad......didn't BD a single day.....today dh told me that we should start from today......every alternate days.....I told him that this time during O we should BD everyday and twice........

If you dtd every other day you are sure to cover your bases! :thumbup:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph & Shradha-- RE about men buying things. My dh surprises me sometimes and shops very well...in fact I hate to admit this but dh is the one who taught me how to wear makeup :dohh: lol...Okay here is where I admit he used to be in one of those big hair rock bands back in the late 80s- he sang and wore heavy eyeliner and sprayed his hair :haha: Anyway when we got married he bought me all this stuff and I said I had no clue how to use it :haha: So he shows me how to apply liner, etc :roll: Imagine that?! Then he started matching my body type to the right clothes--I think he has more fun at it than I do!


----------



## Grey Eyes

shradha said:


> Coy- my dh also calls me owl......I can stay awake the whole night....but I have problems getting up early.....I usually get up at 6.30 am...... But of late I am getting up at 7 .......:dohh:

When I used to work I was always up by 6 a.m. but after I reverted back to artist's hours - very late nights and late mornings :dohh: I have been trying to get back to at least 8 a.m. but lately my schooling flows better at night :shrug: and the girls are asleep which makes for a quiet time...except for Kat who likes to wake up and howl at me :haha: In fact, I just peeked in at them and poor little girl was all tangled up..she had slid to the foot of the bed under the covers and was lost! :haha: I rescued her though and now she's better :)


----------



## shradha

Steph32 said:


> shradha said:
> 
> 
> My dh doesn't know a thing about buying anything....hehe.....he says you go and buy whatever you want....never helps me making choices.....sometimes I get mad.....he shows no interest.......
> 
> Ha! Well one thing's for sure... men don't know how to shop (for anything other than machines and electronics) It's just not in their DNA :haha:
> 
> And what exactly is curd? Can I make it?Click to expand...

The fermentation of milk is curd .......it will be slight watery.....
Yogurt is the thick form of curd......it is made from milk ......you can warm the milk in a vessel a bit and then add 2 tb spoons of non flavored yogurt.......and then cover the lid....let it like that for 7 hours.....your curd is ready...it depends on the climate...if it's hot ..it will set fast...if it's cold it may take 12 hrs or more......after the milk is hot ...no need to boil....it should be hot.....then add yogurt.....let if rest.... You can make your own yogurt too.....just put the curd in a cotton cloth and tie it...let the water drain out through the cloth.....what is left will be your thick non flavored yogurt.....if you want you can add fruits and blend into smoothy......


----------



## Grey Eyes

shradha said:


> This month has really gone bad......didn't BD a single day.....today dh told me that we should start from today......every alternate days.....I told him that this time during O we should BD everyday and twice........

This is where you nod, agree, and say "Okay honey" then pounce! :haha:


----------



## Grey Eyes

shradha said:


> Steph32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shradha said:
> 
> 
> My dh doesn't know a thing about buying anything....hehe.....he says you go and buy whatever you want....never helps me making choices.....sometimes I get mad.....he shows no interest.......
> 
> Ha! Well one thing's for sure... men don't know how to shop (for anything other than machines and electronics) It's just not in their DNA :haha:
> 
> And what exactly is curd? Can I make it?Click to expand...
> 
> The fermentation of milk is curd .......it will be slight watery.....
> Yogurt is the thick form of curd......it is made from milk ......you can warm the milk in a vessel a bit and then add 2 tb spoons of non flavored yogurt.......and then cover the lid....let it like that for 7 hours.....your curd is ready...it depends on the climate...if it's hot ..it will set fast...if it's cold it may take 12 hrs or more......after the milk is hot ...no need to boil....it should be hot.....then add yogurt.....let if rest.... You can make your own yogurt too.....just put the curd in a cotton cloth and tie it...let the water drain out through the cloth.....what is left will be your thick non flavored yogurt.....if you want you can add fruits and blend into smoothy......Click to expand...

Wow, Shradha, you amaze me with your knowledge of food preparation! I love to cook and some of these remedies are priceless! I would love to try my hand at making yogurt...


----------



## lauraemily17

I go to sleep & wake up to 5 pages of posts!! You ladies have been a chatty bunch!! Can't reply to everything as I should really be working now but....

Steph - from my experience (and I've burned badly a few times, I'm a total sun worshipper!!) aloe Vera gel kept in the fridge is by far the best at soothing sun burn. happy 35 weeks, you're so close to the end now!! 

Shradha - I'm also a night owl usually but since being pregnant I've been going to be so much earlier, it was 8.15 last night!! Im suffering with a cold though which prob isnt helping. I got up at 7.30 this morning, an hour extra in bed as I'm working from home today & I could happily curl up & go back to sleep!! It's not so bad if DH let's you buy what you want if he's paying for it!!! It's going to be very weird for me losing my salary when on maternity leave. We both earn the same so I'm very self sufficient at the mo. 

Coy - re the tanning, my plan is to use sun tan lotion & try & tan as I normally would just go for a stronger factor cos of the more sensitive skin. In England we can get daily moisturizers with a hint of self tan in which gradually builds a natural tan. I used to use these on my legs but nit too sure about it while pregnant. 

Afm - just had a call from a phsiotherspist who has a cancelation tomorrow, yay!! Also have a midwife appointment later & hopefully everything's ok. A little nervous as I've started getting some headaches now but I'm fairly sure they're just from the cold. 

Sleep well ladies!!!


----------



## shradha

Grey Eyes said:


> shradha said:
> 
> 
> Coy- my dh also calls me owl......I can stay awake the whole night....but I have problems getting up early.....I usually get up at 6.30 am...... But of late I am getting up at 7 .......:dohh:
> 
> When I used to work I was always up by 6 a.m. but after I reverted back to artist's hours - very late nights and late mornings :dohh: I have been trying to get back to at least 8 a.m. but lately my schooling flows better at night :shrug: and the girls are asleep which makes for a quiet time...except for Kat who likes to wake up and howl at me :haha: In fact, I just peeked in at them and poor little girl was all tangled up..she had slid to the foot of the bed under the covers and was lost! :haha: I rescued her though and now she's better :)Click to expand...

She must have got scared......poor girl :nope:.....


----------



## shradha

Laura- try having some ginger juice with honey....good for cold.......
Oops sorry...me and my herbal suggestions.....can't help myself....


----------



## Grey Eyes

Well, ladies, it is 1:30 a.m. here so I think I will turn it...I was going to take a cool shower but my little monster girl keeps waking up-if I am in the shower when she wakes up she'll have the whole house awake! lol, I am really talking hard to get her to sleep the night through on her own...she is stubborn but thoughtful and if I say I need my sleep she'll think about it, then say "K mama" and go to sleep...cute :flower: 

Tomorrow morning I will be checking in though, Shradha you will probably just be going to bed! :) You are 12 hours different....Tomorrow I have to reschedule the girls immunizations, call dh's doctor, and try to get hold of my attorney (gosh I had almost forgotten!) so Good night ladies, "see" you all tomorrow! Thanks for being bnb buddies! :friends:


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> I go to sleep & wake up to 5 pages of posts!! You ladies have been a chatty bunch!! Can't reply to everything as I should really be working now but....
> 
> Steph - from my experience (and I've burned badly a few times, I'm a total sun worshipper!!) aloe Vera gel kept in the fridge is by far the best at soothing sun burn. happy 35 weeks, you're so close to the end now!!
> 
> Shradha - I'm also a night owl usually but since being pregnant I've been going to be so much earlier, it was 8.15 last night!! Im suffering with a cold though which prob isnt helping. I got up at 7.30 this morning, an hour extra in bed as I'm working from home today & I could happily curl up & go back to sleep!! It's not so bad if DH let's you buy what you want if he's paying for it!!! It's going to be very weird for me losing my salary when on maternity leave. We both earn the same so I'm very self sufficient at the mo.
> 
> Coy - re the tanning, my plan is to use sun tan lotion & try & tan as I normally would just go for a stronger factor cos of the more sensitive skin. In England we can get daily moisturizers with a hint of self tan in which gradually builds a natural tan. I used to use these on my legs but nit too sure about it while pregnant.
> 
> Afm - just had a call from a phsiotherspist who has a cancelation tomorrow, yay!! Also have a midwife appointment later & hopefully everything's ok. A little nervous as I've started getting some headaches now but I'm fairly sure they're just from the cold.
> 
> Sleep well ladies!!!

Good morning Laura! I am off to sleep actually as it is nearly 2 a.m. here- I should be trying to get to sleep earlier but hey :shrug: Hope you have an aweosme appt with your midwife today, I am sure nothing to be nervous about! GL and keep us posted! 

Shradha- the ginger and honey does help! :thumbup:


----------



## shradha

Grey Eyes said:


> Wow, Shradha, you amaze me with your knowledge of food preparation! I love to cook and some of these remedies are priceless! I would love to try my hand at making yogurt...

Thanx....:hugs:......try making and you will love it....you can add sugar if you like it sweet......


----------



## shradha

Ok ladies.....have to move now....lunch time..dh will be here any moment.......byee see you Tom same time....night all will be offline....so will seed you Tom.....
Laura- all the best for appointment......:thumbup:..
Steph- sleep well
Coy- you too have a good sleep....


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, its cd7 today and my temp is 97.41. My current chart seems to favor both of my previous charts in a few temps so let's see how it goes this cycle. Well i was very busy yesterday with DH. DH wanted to take the practice test for the ASVAB so he went to the Armed Forces recruitment center to take it and he decided to go tooooo..........the ARMY. And here is the jaw dropping news that nobody expects.....i am signing up with him also. They sat us down and talked to us and we pretty much spent the whole day asking questions and we passed the practice test. We take the actual ASVAB tomorrow. They have a program for married active duty soldiers. The program pretty much let's us live how we are now meaning we will be living together just depending on our jobs, we will either be at the same job or going to our own job every day like we do now. So that's great. I actually talked to a woman who is a Sergeant and both her and her husband are enlisted. They live together and they are happy. Also they have children. She told me there is no certain time frame where I have to get pregnant. She said i can get pregnant whenever I want and just like civilian life, I work until i go on maternity leave so thats great. Also, we will have paid housing, paid tuition, food etc so its pretty much like we are living for freee. The only bills we would have to pay is phone, cable, internet and our car payment but other than that..everything is free if we live on base which we are planning to. I know this is a shock but I believe this is the best decision. Also, since we both will be enlisted..we both get a G.I. Bill of $45,000 max which can either be used for school after we leave the Army for us or be for our children's college tuition which we plan to use for the kids. Now, this will really be great because we would have stability, we will be financially set and we could have kids with no worries. Oh and they have free healthcare and dental and also life insurance :thumbup: As our kids grow up they also get our benefits so we are set :thumbup: Oh and once we passed the ASVAB and pick the specialty job that we want out of the options....we will be sent to Basic Training for 10 weeks innn........October! So atleast DH and I can go to the doc, see what's wrong get everything out the way and by October, if i dont conceive before then, we are on our way to training. If i do get pregnant, well then I will still join him on the base just after he get out of basic training. Whew well this was a long and shocking update. So I am done ranting :haha:


----------



## lauraemily17

Wow Patrice that's huge!! Have you ever wanted to join the army before? Do you know about there lifestyle? Total respect to you for doing it & I really hope it all works out for you. Personally I think I'd struggle but for me it goes back to the doing as your told thing!! (I've been the boss for far too long now!!)
Coy - meant to say earlier that it's great news re the economist. I knew your persistence would pay off!! 

Shradha - I've heard gingers good but I'm not a fan of honey unfortunately

So my appointment wasnt so bad. Urine clear & BP ok. Midwife doesn't think I have PE but is concerned by the swelling, even more now I have carpel tunnel as well. She says she has muffling worries that something might happen. She also thinks work is making everything worse & would be advising me to leave sooner if I wasnt finishing next week. She's therefore said I can call her anytime for any reason & she'll see me straight away. Beanie is also being a naughty beanie & appears to have turned back breach. She's a little worried about this as well because of my strong stomach muscles which will soon stop him from moving back. If I didn't already have a scan booked in 2 weeks she'd be sending me for 1. Nothings ever simple for me!!! I'm currently lying on the floor with loads of cushions propped under my bum, a position we were shown in yoga to encourage Beanie to turn round.


----------



## mzswizz

Laura-Actually yes I have thought about the military when i was in high school but glad i didnt because i probably wouldnt be where i am today so everything happens for a reason. I know basic training is going to be tough but im sure i can get through the 9 weeks. And hope you are feeling better. Im thinking beanie is acting naughty because he knows its almost time to come out.


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> Beanie is also being a naughty beanie

Lol, Laura, that made me laugh! I am glad that your midwife is finally showing some concern and willingness to go a few extra steps for the safety of you both! :thumbup: And glad you will be off work soon.

Re the economist- yes, but I haven't heard back from my attorney yet. The gentleman I spoke with also mentioned if his rates were unacceptable he did have a referral to another, so :shrug: hope to hear from my atorney soon :)


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice- that's awesome that you and dh are so enthused about the Army! :thumbup: Did the recruiters say anything about being shipped overseas at all? :nope: Hopefully not...I just have one problem, and I'll bet this has crossed the minds of all your bnb buddies.....I cannot help but wonder how in the world you and your dh will manage without dtd for the length of Basic Training :haha: :rofl: Ok, seriously though, I think you'll do awesome, and the Army has a ton to offer! :thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-re the overseas: they did mention that it could be a possibility but they were talking about Germany. For afghanistan etc they arent trying to add more soldiers in because they are removing all soldiers by 2014. But they said its a small chance we could be deployed there. The thing I like about these recruiters is they dont tell you what you want to hear so you can join because alot of people join daily. They told you what you need to know and leave it to you to decide for yourself there is no pressure. Now about dtd. I was a little worried about that but i know that we can manage :haha: They said once we are stationed...we can go baby crazy :rofl: I think if i dont get pregnant now...after we train, im getting pregnant immediately from the welcome home dtd :rofl:


----------



## Steph32

Ahhh, so annoying that I have to log back in here everytime. 

Patrice, that IS huge news. Wow! I think the benefits sound great, and as long as you are fully dedicated, know what to expect and are comfortable with it, then it sounds like a great situation for your family. Question- if you get pregnant before basic training, will you ever do the basic training or would your dh just enlist? I'm just wondering because you obviously can't do the training when you're pregnant (right?) and then after you have the baby you can't leave for 10 weeks. Unless you have a caretaker? 

Do you have any idea where you'd be stationed? Hopefully you can stay somewhat close, so you are near your family. I'd be afraid of being deployed too, even if it's a small chance... especially with children I wouldn't want anything to happen to me, and I also wouldn't want to be away from them for so long! With both of you enlisting, would they make sure that at least one of you can stay home with the kids? They wouldn't send you both away, would they?

Anyway, I'm sure you've talked and thought all this through many times over so you know all the scenarios!

Laura- Sorry to hear beanie is still breech... good news though is that at 33 weeks there is still plenty of time for him to turn. Usually at 33 weeks, baby is still flipping a lot as there is still enough room, but hopefully his final flip with be head down. I actually sometimes feel hiccups up high, so I wonder if mine is still flipping around a lot, because I also feel hiccups low too. But at every one of my appts they tell me he's head down. If Beanie doesn't turn, there are things to look into to get him to turn. I know some Chiropractors practice the Webster technique and it's very effective (and less risky than the ECV). There was also a study in which 100 women past 35 weeks were told to visualize their babies turning around and in 81 of them they did, only after several total hours of practice. With no other techniques. So that's pretty amazing. I also think that by 37 weeks most babies will turn spontaneously. Just don't fear that he will stay this way and don't think negatively, because that will tense up your uterus leaving it less flexible and there will be less room for baby to turn. (And this also applies to having a easier and shorter labor... if you're fearing things and tensing your body, it goes straight to the uterus)...

Re: PE, isn't it only a concern when your BP is high? Because it is the BP that affects the health of you and the baby. If it is swelling only (which as of now it is, right?) then is that really much of a concern? And when your MW says that something might happen, what does that mean... early labor?


----------



## lauraemily17

She's nervous it will turn into PE. Mostly because my swelling is early & getting worse & because my Mum had it. My blood pressure is now 143/80, the top numbers now classed as high but it's the bottom that is the main concern apparently and 80 is normal & is was pretty common for me pre pregnancy. The thing with blood pressure & PE it can come on very suddenly, that's what happened to some1 in my yoga class. I'm glad she's cautious though & hope it comes to nothing.

She's also got concerns about him not turning in the next couple of weeks because if my strong tummy muscles, she thinks they'll make it a lot more difficult for him soon. She can't actually tell he's breach by feel, just by were the heartbeat is!! I'm going to do my yoga positions every day, they worked for 1 person on my yoga class. Fingers crossed he'll move soon!!

Did you manage to get a good nights sleep in the end? Well as good as a pregnant lady can get!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura- try not to worry about breach too much- Steph is right they do tend to flip around as much as they can! Once it gets cramped up in there they want to move even more :)

AFM- I was awake until 3:30 a.m. :growlmad: Once I finished my online work the girls both started to get restless, talking in their sleep, sleeping upside down :roll:, getting lost under their blankets, etc...So I stayed up cleaned the kitchen, did the dishes, ate some cheerio's (an early breakfast? :haha:) took the trash out...finally did get my cool shower in though and went to bed. I had these wierd heart palpitations though that went on for quite a while and made me feel breathless- I am wondering if it's anything I should talk to my doc about? :shrug:


----------



## lauraemily17

Heart palpations do happen, I went through a phase if them but never for very long & my SIL has recently suffered with. You're a few weeks earlier though. It may just be because you've been so busy & the stress of trying to find an economist. When's your next Drs app scheduled? Maybe worth getting in sooner for a check up. Make sure blood pressure etc is ok. 

Well the positions may well work, got the Doppler out again & he appears to have moved down. He really must be a fidget. I'm also doing the positive thinking Stepth & we've both been talking to him telling him to go down & stroking the bump downwards!!! Now to get him to stop fidgeting & stat there!!


----------



## Steph32

Laura- Wow that was fast! Do all you can to get him to stay down there! :haha:

Coy- Ahh heart palpitations... I've lived with them, and get them even more frequently during pregnancy. Sometimes it's the typical pounding of the heart, sometimes it's more of a "fluttering" which with me happens more often and is scarier. I first started noticing them around 12 years old (which mean it could very well be hormonal), where it would feel like a skipped beat and I went to get checked out and they couldn't find anything wrong. Continued to get them and now they are just an everyday normal occurence for me. The times when I still get scared (and this happened in my first pregnancy too) is when the fluttering continues on and doesn't stop. I had this happen a few weeks ago but tried not to worry because the same thing happened at the same time in my first pregnancy-- and I went to a cardiologist, they did an ECG and all that stuff and everything looked fine. I really think it might be a combination of several things: hormones, more blood pumping so your heart needs to keep up, the pressure of your uterus pushing up on your diaphragm, and sometimes heartburn and indigestion or a full meal can irritate the vagus nerve which controls your heart rhythm. Sometimes I notice them more after eating a big meal.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura- I wondered about the stress issue as well...:shrug: I have my share of it :growlmad: lol but hey- I always try to view as things could be worse :) :thumbup: Anyway...My next Dr.'s appointment isn't until the 31rst of this month, another 16 days away :( It seems like forever but not too bad :) We get to do our gender scan that day :happydance: I am soooo excited! :thumbup: Can't wait :)


----------



## Grey Eyes

Ah, relief- I finally hear back from my attorney (after pestering them with emails and phone calls :growlmad: all day long) and he said we would go ahead with this exp. econ. :happydance: So now I am busting my buns trying to make sure I have all of the applicable info for him as I do not trust my attorney's paralegal to do her job...At the mediation my attorney asked her for some paper work and she sat in her chair examining her nails, then, popping her gum in to her mouth, she slowly reaches over and pushes this 6-inch thick stack of papers at me and says dryly "You can probably find it faster than I can..." :saywhat: I did too :smug: But I had to wrack my brains to configure dates in proportion to page thickness and finally made a random guess at an inch and a half in...lol...:wacko:


----------



## Steph32

Coy, it's a good thing you're in law school, I'm sure this helps greatly with your case! It's easy for someone who is ignorant about law and doesn't get the lingo (that would be me) to get taken advantage of through the process! And the patience you gotta have... I wouldn't be able to do it!


----------



## Steph32

I do miss school though. I have all of my study materials for the Holistic Nutrition program I was telling you about, but haven't even opened my books since I've been pregnant. How do you find time to study, when you are pregnant and have to take care of your family at the same time? For me I always think, well, it's easy for me to break open the books instead of watching TV or something like that... but I always choose to watch TV when I get a break to relax. I just end up watching brainless shows and then I zombie out for hours.....


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> I do miss school though. I have all of my study materials for the Holistic Nutrition program I was telling you about, but haven't even opened my books since I've been pregnant. How do you find time to study, when you are pregnant and have to take care of your family at the same time? For me I always think, well, it's easy for me to break open the books instead of watching TV or something like that... but I always choose to watch TV when I get a break to relax. I just end up watching brainless shows and then I zombie out for hours.....

Lol, I know, huh?! I would love to zombie out...as it is the family sits down to watch a movie and I end up in the office studying and writing my assignment :( lol... I do have my favorite shows that I watch though...Person of Interest, NCIS, NCIS LA wacko: I know) ... The way I look at it I waited so long to enter college I feel like I have to drive myself forward--one good thing I found out that the years of security work that I performed can be used as credits to advance me through a portion of my degree :happydance: I do get tired though, it is tougher when you are pg because your body always feels like it is constantly perofrming even when you are resting. I did just try to lay down on the couch and- yep, you guessed it "mama!! mama!!" lol...Up I come...I am helping one with her schooling and the other with her letters. No school for me tonight though! :happydance: Just dinner and a good 'ol cop show....


----------



## Steph32

Question- (Laura- maybe you might know): I just installed the BabyGaga updates for FB because I'm tired of people asking me when I'm due! Problem is that it is showing up on my profile but not in the newsfeed (at least it's not visible to me). Maybe I installed the app wrong or something??


----------



## Steph32

I'm having a really hard time sleeping. I may have overdone it yesterday-- cleaning, housework, etc... because last night I started feeling nauseous, dizzy and short of breath. And I woke up many times because I couldn't breathe or had to go to the bathroom. I guess baby is pushing on both my bladder AND my lungs! I thought it would be one or the other. And everytime I turn in bed I feel soooo heavy, it's like I can't get my belly to move to the other side, it takes so much work lifting my body. Ugh.... I'm so ready to have this baby!!!!!!!


----------



## Steph32

Where is everyone? Of course, when I'm chatty no one is online :haha:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> Where is everyone? Of course, when I'm chatty no one is online :haha:

Lol, I am here--I have been at work at the computer all morning just not a minute to myself :growlmad:...Ahhh...attorneys, ex. economists, medications, doctors, getting girls fed and ready, running errands...now I am hungry but have one more errand to run for my attorney before I can eat! lol, all in a days work, right?


----------



## Grey Eyes

You are ready to have this baby! :haha: I remember those days...you fantasize about what it's like to sleep on your tummy again, I used to have daydreams about doing crunches! :haha:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Shrdha- where are you? We lost you at lunch yesterday....:( lol


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph- your due date popped right up on FB when I logged in so you must have done it right! :thumbup: Congrats btw- 35 weeks! Anytimg now is a good time :) lol


----------



## Grey Eyes

Btw, can I just say I hate fb sometimes? I love having You (Steph) and Laura on there, somehting positive and lovely, I have family there too (nuff said, right? lol) and man they fight! Long winded curse word type fighting :roll: Glad they live the land of far-far away :rofl: 

You know, it's funny, I haven't told any of my family that we are pregnant this time. I am really just enjoying the positive knowledge with you all :hugs: :friends: Thanks ladies!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Where is everybody??....:nope:


----------



## Steph32

Grey Eyes said:


> Btw, can I just say I hate fb sometimes? I love having You (Steph) and Laura on there, somehting positive and lovely, I have family there too (nuff said, right? lol) and man they fight! Long winded curse word type fighting :roll: Glad they live the land of far-far away :rofl:
> 
> You know, it's funny, I haven't told any of my family that we are pregnant this time. I am really just enjoying the positive knowledge with you all :hugs: :friends: Thanks ladies!

Haha, yeah... I hate fb sometimes for the same reasons. So besides seeing your fam on fb, do you generally not have contact with them? I would stay away from all the negativity too, and makes sense why you haven't told them yet that you're pregnant.


----------



## Steph32

If there were a way to hide my bump, I probably wouldn't have told any of my family yet either!! :rofl: But unlike you, I don't live far away from them!


----------



## Grey Eyes

My family lives in Alaska :thumbup: lol. Some of dh's family lives in Cali and Northern Idaho...so it's "just us" :)

AFM= Today I had a cool experience...my attorney called and I missed his call :shrug: then he was frantically emailing me telling me there's another specific we need to do, I need to sign, deadlines, etc etc.. it was soooo satisying to tell him that I _*already did it *_- this morning :rofl: lol. He was a bit taken aback--then I reminded him of our next deadline and court date to prepare for :haha: Feels good to be a step ahead :roll: lol


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hmm. Chicken with baked squash , broccoli, and rice tonight. Kids surprised me by begging for more vegetables :saywhat: Little weirdo's :roll: lol!

Today was nice- breezy, warm, not overly sunny...dh started today teaching the girls Kendo and a few _kata_...It was cute watching them :) I will try to post a pic later.


----------



## shradha

Hello friends!!!!!!!!!!!!!How are you all???
Yesterday was very busy....my mom had to be picked up so i had to go to the airport.....and by the time we returned it was dinner time.....Today i checked my temps ..it was 96.75 f...higher than last two days of 96.5 f....i guess my O time is near by...I feel my cycles are coming back to 32-34 days......that means back to normal......Although i wish it comes after sunday coz...i will be busy .......Yesterday couldnt BD as planned ....feeling terrible:dohh:..Today I ,dh and parents are going out of station....just for a change.....to visit my grandmom......will be back by saturday.......will update the temp......pls pray for me that i dont O soon.......Will check the opk......I better be moving..have to do some packing...bye..miss you all...


----------



## SLCMommy

Grey Eyes said:


> Btw, can I just say I hate fb sometimes? I love having You (Steph) and Laura on there, somehting positive and lovely, I have family there too (nuff said, right? lol) and man they fight! Long winded curse word type fighting :roll: Glad they live the land of far-far away :rofl:
> 
> You know, it's funny, I haven't told any of my family that we are pregnant this time. I am really just enjoying the positive knowledge with you all :hugs: :friends: Thanks ladies!

psh, thanks Coy! LOL


----------



## SLCMommy

I'm back from my mini vaca to Oklahoma. I tell ya, Utah is A LOT prettier. LOL


----------



## mzswizz

i have alot of catching up to do....

AFM, im on cd9 and my temp is 97.61. I'm still experiencing spotting so it looks like AF might end soon. I haven't been on because DH and I have been pretty busy. We took the ASVAB yesterday and we both passed :happydance: Now, decisions have been changed and made. As far as the Army goes.....we are NOT going to the Army. But as far as the military goes...we've decided completely to go forward with.........the NAVY. The Navy is the type of military branch that we want to be in. You get to travel, the benefits are MUCH better, when it comes to pregnancy...they make sure everything goes well with the pregnancy and they take care of the women, pregnant women WILL NOT be on a ship if they are pregnant even if they are only 6 weeks pregnant :thumbup:, they have the Buddy Program which is a program that the government created for only 2 people to be able to be stationed together. For example, husband and wife, sibling with sibling, best friend with best friend. Which is pretty good. As far as deployment, dh and i cant be on the same ship because of what happens in the early 1900s when the Navy first was created. They dont want the whole family on the ship just in case, God forbid, if something happened to the ship..the entire family wont be gone and the legacy will be able to continue on. So we both will be assigned to ships but will only be on the ship for deployment and drills. Deployment wise, we will not be stuck at sea for months without seeing land. They are in the water for 2-3 weeks and they stop at different locations on the way to the destination and have 4-5 days off where we can just visit the location and the days off dont come from our vacation time which is good :thumbup: They also said if either of us are deployed, we can call each other when we go to a location, say where we at and we can fly out and be with each other so thats pretty awesome :thumbup: All of our questions were answered and there was no gray areas compared to the Army and we DONT have to worry about combatitive jobs etc because the Navy Seals etc are the combatitive ones. We WILL be able to see each other during basic training, just wont be able to sleep in the same bed. The only time we will be away from each other is when we do job training and deployment. But even if he deploys i can still take some time off and go vacation the location with him so its a win/win for us. I've talked to my friend in the Navy and she is happy. She said we would love it and she has enlisted for 8 years :shock: So i know she loves it. The pay is MUCH BETTER than the Army and they have great careers. Basic Training will NOT be 99% hard fitness work because the Navy isnt combatitive. They are mostly in classroom training with a small percentage of working out to stay fit of course and swimming. Which i feel is better. And they said they dont yell and be all in your face like the Army because they feel that wont help you push yourself. Everything is pretty much what works for us and they work with you so its great. From hearing Navy stories, you would think they are terrible but actually talking to people and especially our family currently in the Navy, its not bad at all. Oh and for sea sickness..they give you meds because everyone will get sea sick the first time around so atleast i know just in case. So yes the Navy is where we are heading. We are already doing the paperwork for the background check so we can push forward with the medical/physical. One we pass background check and the physical which is a normal physical check up..we decide our job and then decide how soon we want to leave and then receive the date we will leave out to basic training etc. So we are excited about this new journey. For now, we are putting ttc on hold until we get in and stationed and then ttc because we want to be situated first. But we still will go to the doc on July 23rd to figure out everything and then we wait which I have no problem doing. Im ready to travel the world with my DH and start our careers and family!!! :happydance:


----------



## Grey Eyes

.


----------



## Grey Eyes

SLCMommy said:


> Grey Eyes said:
> 
> 
> Btw, can I just say I hate fb sometimes? I love having You (Steph) and Laura on there, somehting positive and lovely, I have family there too (nuff said, right? lol) and man they fight! Long winded curse word type fighting :roll: Glad they live the land of far-far away :rofl:
> 
> You know, it's funny, I haven't told any of my family that we are pregnant this time. I am really just enjoying the positive knowledge with you all :hugs: :friends: Thanks ladies!
> 
> psh, thanks Coy! LOLClick to expand...

Lol, I didn't forget you :haha: My baby brain lately :nope: --you are an awesome fb'er, never anything cruel or hateful :hugs: How's your little one doing? Poor baby with his ears...When I was 5 years old I kept telling my mom my ears hurt and she got angry at me and snapped "go lay down then!" :growlmad: When my dad noticed the blood running down my neck from my ears he flipped out! I am lucky I can hear today but I do have inner ear problems, e.g. dizziness under water, etc.

How's the ttc going? And I bet UT _is _prettier! Much more green :thumbup: Glad to have you back on here we missed you!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Ok, the previous post indicated my issue with baby brain. It is now much worse than I originally thought :coffee:.

Tonight my 3 year old pluncked down on the couch next to me and showed me the "pictures" she'd been coloring. I imediately grabbed the book and the pencil away from her and exclaimed "Oh, honey, you know you're not supposed to draw or color in your books!!!" And I proceeded to frantically try to "save" the book by erasing the colors and pencil markings. My 7 year old stood quietly next to me and finally asked quizzically "Mama...whatcha doing?" So I said "I am _*TRYING *_to fix this book your sister's been ruining!":growlmad: To which Teagen slowly responded, "....But...it's a _*coloring book*_..." 

:dohh: :dohh: :nope: :dohh: :cry: :dohh: :nope: :dohh: :nope: :dohh: :dohh:

I really don't feel like getting into the potty chair story. Yeah. The one where I forgot to assemble it before my 3 year old used it :nope: :nope:


----------



## Grey Eyes

K, so, does my butt look bigger to you?

Lol! :haha:

So, I ask this because last night I was in bed fast asleep when something woke me. I lay very still listening thinking one of the girls may be calling me or something, right? Then I feel it...dh is squeezing my butt. :shrug: I'm thinking wth? So then he quits. I start to drift off, and he starts squeezing my butt again. So then he starts to pat it...:shrug: Then he squeezes it again and pats it some more and finally I push his hand away, sit up and demand "_What_ are you doing?" He freezes, still half asleep, then rolls over and mumbles sleepily "Sorry ... I was looking for my _*big*_ *fluffy* _*pillow*_..." and falls asleep :roll:

:roll: 

Really? My [email protected]! feels like a big fluffy pillow? :growlmad: -With all the squats and lunges I been doing? ](*,) So I made myself feel better by eating 2 bowls of chocolate covered ice cream. :haha:


----------



## shradha

Hello friendz......yesterday had sudden cramps.....I guess I am ovulating......cramps started from morning....I started panicking.....we are traveling.....my cycles have become back to 32 days......couldn't use opk.....somehow did BD.....at night.....today also I have feeling terrible....having cramps....and sick......today checked temp.....96.85......my temps are going up..........oh.....m so not feeling good......why couldn't it wait for 2 days....it's raining terrible here ......grandmom's very happy seeing us all......ok then ....will catch you all up on Sunday morning.......hope all of you are doing good...


----------



## lauraemily17

Coy - I know you get hung up some times re your figure but that really is so funny!! I'm sure your butt feels nothing like a pillow!! What did DH say about it in the morning?! Love your baby brain moment as well, I put my deodorant on twice this morning!! Better than not at all I guess!! 

Patrice - another bomb shell!! I don't know a lot about the navy to be honest but sounds like you've done your research & it's good to have personal accounts from friends. Does this mean you've stopped TTC as of now? 

Steph - how you doing? Can I ask a question re cervical mucus. I've had loads throughout my whole pregnancy, and have worked my way up to pretty thick panty liners. I'm still feeling really really wet though. Even at the side of my knickers. I've just been putting it down to being more sweaty down there now & although the cervical mucus is very thin now it's a bit sticky so I've assumed it is just cm. Are you suffering from this?? I'm starting to wonder if I should be concerned that it's actual my waters leaking? 

Sorry I've not been on for a few days had anti natal class wednesday night & it was my sisters birthday yesterday. We surprised her by waiting for her outside her college with a birthday balloon!! Then spent the evening with her. 

I love my team at work, they have made all the stress & hard work worth it by telling my boss how much they respect they have for me & are going to miss me & getting defensive on my behalf as they thought my replacement was questioning my process (she wasn't, but bless them for been protective of me!!) they are without question who I will miss the most when I leave. Only 4 & a half days to go!!


----------



## lauraemily17

Shradha - hope you have a good few days today. Good job on squeezing in some BD. Your cramps sound a little severe to be o cramps. Mine would just be a stabbing feeling lasting a couple of minutes. Is it possible you've got a stomach bug?


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-:rofl: the coloring book incident sounds pretty funny. Sounds like something my niece and my sister will do :haha: And believe me when i say this...dh uses my butt as a pillow because he has said on many occasions that its big and fluffy and even my mom agreed with him :rofl:

Laura-Yes we've talked to my friend and our family members who are currently enlisted to see what they thought etc. Also, yes ttc is on hold until after we get settled in. I cant be pregnant before i go into basic training or i wont be able to do it. So we have to wait it out a little. But i think it would be no problem because once we are stationed and have a schedule working out for us..we can then plan for a baby whenever we want and seeing that we will have free healthcare..we are set! So a little waiting wont hurt because its going to benefit in the long run.

Shadra-Im with Laura..are you sure its not a stomach bug. Whenever i got o cramps..they come and go and was like a quick sharp pain then went away.

AFM, today is cd10 and the spotting is gone so AF has left the building on cd9. Well at least i only spotted for 2 days and it only lasted 9 days this time :thumbup: Also, I've noticed my temps are in between both of my previous cycles' ranges so I don't know what to expect this time. But im thinking im going to ovulate because my temps are a little higher than last cycle's temps :thumbup: Well, right now, we've just been busy trying to get all the info from our family so we can fill it out in our paperwork. We've been pretty tired lately and this is the first cycle where we havent really been dtd because we've just been so busy. Also, now our nephew will be graduating high school in a few weeks and now he has decided to join the Navy too. But we kept telling him that he may not be stationed with us and just because he is our nephew doesn't really hold any significance. But he still wants to do it so we are supporting him and his mom (my SIL) is happy of his decision because she wants him to become independent and a man. Now, in order to make a decision for the Navy, we've talked to my friend Jeyvis who is currently enlisted and my dh's cousin who is going to retire in January after serving 20+ years in the Navy and also my godbrother who is currently enlisted and wants to retire in the Navy. We've talked to all and told them the things the recruiters said to see if they agree or they disagree. Majority of the things were accurate and they said training may be changed to 13 weeks now but they are not sure but if they said 8 weeks then its probably still 8 weeks and 13 weeks wont take effect until the following year. So we are pretty confident and all of them want to stay in there so that must mean something. We heard from all 3 different lifestyles how the Navy is. My friend is single, my godbrother is married with no kids and dh's cousin is married with 3 children. So if they can do it, we know we can :thumbup: The days are starting to move faster which is good because then i get to see my ob/gyn and figure everything out before we do leave for training but that's if we arent set to leave before then. But we shall see. If i cant get it done..then i will tell him my situation so he can put in notes for my next ob/gyn to do it. So everything will work out for us :thumbup:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies!

Shradha- I am trying to figure out why you would suffer sych bad and prolonged cramping...is this normal per your cycle? If not then I think Laura and Patrice are correct and maybe you ate something disagreeable or picked up a bug. Don't discount stress either- I know that can mess up my system as well sometimes :( Hope you feel better soon! Btw- if it is Ov then you timed your bd perfectly! :thumbup: And barring any hostile cm it can live up to 5 days :) GL and keep us posted! "See ya" Sunday if not sooner :)

Laura- thanks! I try not to get too hhung up on my body weight but it can be difficult as dh and I both are very physical and competative and driven...now being prego (and all the times previous) it is amazing to me how baby takes over. My doc explained it as a womans body reacts to hormones the way it will- and in light of the fact that I am active and eat healthy he said there's "not a damn thing I can do" to keep from gaining weight lol! :haha: It just took me awhile to decide wehter I wanted to laugh at dh's pillow comments or get angry. I decided to shrug it off :shrug: Btw- he didn't remember saying it (yeah right) lol...
I am so glad that your team defended you! They love you and obviously you're a good boss and they hate to see you go. I am sure that they are suspicious of the "new girl" and don't want her hogging in to your spot! 

Patrice- I must have missed a post somewhere...so you're thinking maybe the Navy now? My dad was in the Navy but this was back during the Vietnam period. He ended up transferring to SeaBees and working witht he Marines :shrug: But it gave him a great education :thumbup: Good opportunities!

Steph- how are you today? How's the sunburn??
Ashley- how are you?


----------



## Grey Eyes

AFM- woke up to a power outage this morning so jumped in the shower before the water could get cold. The girls are scheduled for immunizations today "tentatively" as I can't get through to the clinic. And it is pouring rain out :growlmad: I was hoping for a sunny day for them. Dh isn't feeling well either and I want him to go along for them so we'll have to see how thing's progress :shrug:

Laura- I forgot to mention, if you are worried about the cm I would talk to your midwife or doc just to be on the safe side. I know losing too much amniotic fluid is dangerous for baby so they'd probably do an u/s to measure how much fluid is int here. They had to do that with my second dd as she was so overdue. I never had too much leakage though..


----------



## Grey Eyes

Nuts! I am trying to decide what to do here...the girls appointment is in the next 3 hours but dh is sick and not even moving toward the shower yet. He's a great support for them when they get their shots so I need him there but doesn't look promising for today :nope: Plus with both of them getting shots I need him to take care of one while I take care of the other. I don't want to do it alone- I think I am going to have to cancel until Monday :growlmad: So frustrating as I've had to cancel once already but :shrug: I feel stuck between a rock and a hard spot.....


----------



## lauraemily17

Don't blame you for not wanting to take the girls for shots by yourself. It's a shame if you have to cancel but prob for the best, is it your DH ailments playing up today or has he caught a bug? 

You know, I'm beginning to think the cm & wateryness may also be a bit of urine leakage. Can't say I've noticed leaking there but beanie is bouncing / punching / kicking my bladder a lot at the mo. Forgot to add some bump pics, it's a bit of a weird shape now. Totally confused about where he us as well now, I'm sure I keep feeling a head in the middle but to the far right of the bump, maybe it's his bottom?! Totally confused & managed to get a heart beat at the top & bottom of the bump the other day, both the same rate & faster than mine but they sounded different. 

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/54235a75.jpg
https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/d288b9b5.jpg

Finally got stretch marks as well.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura-
"beanie is bouncing / punching / kicking my bladder a lot at the mo" Lol! Poor lady! These babies give us a whole new experience don't they?! :haha: Yes, once they cramped in there and your time is drawing nearer they tend to take on odd shapes..knees stick out, bums stick out- what can we do :) Your bump is awesome btw! R U sure stretch marks? Kind of hard to tell in the pic but the faintest line there :)

AFM- yes, dh's war injuries are more painful in bad weather (we saw a pain specialist and he said it is barometric pressure that causes it and not much we can do) :shrug: Sometimes jsut staying home is more tolerable. BUT he's feeling alright just in a lot of pain :( So maybe we're still on for today :shrug: I know we have to do it but I jump at just about any ecsude to cancel shots Lol:haha: :roll:


----------



## lauraemily17

They're all under the bump & around my hips. I wasn't entirely sure if they were just vains until Mum saw them & confirmed stretch marks, they're quite short, hoping they stay that way!! 
 
Your poor DH dealing with the pain. Is it localized to 1 area? Have you tried holistic therapies for it such as acupuncture?


----------



## lauraemily17

OMG

The hospital I am due to give birth in has just been on the news as a baby died when the Mum was left to give birth by herself in a waiting room!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am seriously going to have to rethink were I give birth now, that is seriously scary!! Not sure what it's like in the states but we have had a big baby boom over the past few years & have a shortage of midwives. Local maternity units close to new admissions a couple of times a week, I've been told generally for no longer than an hour but still, closing at all isn't good!


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> They're all under the bump & around my hips. I wasn't entirely sure if they were just vains until Mum saw them & confirmed stretch marks, they're quite short, hoping they stay that way!!
> 
> Your poor DH dealing with the pain. Is it localized to 1 area? Have you tried holistic therapies for it such as acupuncture?

I know lotions with elastin will help because they help your skin underneath to stretch and then "bounce back" after beanie is born. 

As far as dh pain- yes, localized mostly to his legs thank goodness! But that's tough enough! :( When we first married I was total school-girl awe....:haha: He's very muscular and has these bullet wound scars all over his legs and two huge scars across his torso where three enemy jumped him with machetes and knives. He actually _stitched himself back up_! He had to push his intestines back in :wacko: and stitch the inner lining and then the outer skin. Not so sure I could do that to myself! Anyway I was totally smitten, he's like my very own Die Hard man! :haha: lol, silly me :blush: But despite my adoration for his toughness he does endure a lot. The last few days he has been out in the yard with the girls teaching them kendo and _kata_ moves. They absolutly love it which make sus both happy :) I will add a pic on here - they are so cute in their little kid gi's! :haha:


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> OMG
> 
> The hospital I am due to give birth in has just been on the news as a baby died when the Mum was left to give birth by herself in a waiting room!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am seriously going to have to rethink were I give birth now, that is seriously scary!! Not sure what it's like in the states but we have had a big baby boom over the past few years & have a shortage of midwives. Local maternity units close to new admissions a couple of times a week, I've been told generally for no longer than an hour but still, closing at all isn't good!

Omg, the baby died?? That is unacceptable in extreme! Yes, I would look for an alternative just in case, there is no excuse for that kind of medical neglect! Be sure to talk with your midwife and maybe arrange for her to meet you at hospital? That's what my midwife did with our firdt dd. The doc checked dd out after birth before we left by midwife did the actual labor stuff.


----------



## lauraemily17

He's your very own super hero by the sound if it!!! Do you feel really protected by him? That was something which attracted me to my DH with him being a police man. Other than my Mum he's the only person I've ever felt comfortable being venerable around as I know he'll protect me, not something I was actually looking for as I was & still am in some scenarios fiercely independent.


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> He's your very own super hero by the sound if it!!! Do you feel really protected by him? That was something which attracted me to my DH with him being a police man. Other than my Mum he's the only person I've ever felt comfortable being venerable around as I know he'll protect me, not something I was actually looking for as I was & still am in some scenarios fiercely independent.

Lol, IKWYM- I am very independant too, what I like is dh teaches me a lot of defense moves too, which is fun and practical at the same time :) Here are some photo's of their "beginning instruction". :)


https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o611/greyeyes3/InstructionDay1006.jpg

https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o611/greyeyes3/InstructionDay2019.jpg

https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o611/greyeyes3/InstructionDay2008.jpg


----------



## lauraemily17

How cute are your girls!! You must be very much the proud Mummy & wife watching them do that together.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Yay! Back from shots -Phew! We all went, their dad suggested going shopping first, so they had fun at the toy store :roll: lol. So cute, when Kat (my LO) got her shot she just blinked and smiled and said "I didn't even feel it". lol. Then Teagen of course yowled a little bit as she insisted upon watching the needle go in :roll: But over all we are very proud of them :hugs: and they are happy back at home :)

BTW- got the report from the expert economist today- awesome as today is the deadline! It looks awesome my attorney is happy with it, so - yay!


----------



## Steph32

lauraemily17 said:


> OMG
> 
> The hospital I am due to give birth in has just been on the news as a baby died when the Mum was left to give birth by herself in a waiting room!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am seriously going to have to rethink were I give birth now, that is seriously scary!! Not sure what it's like in the states but we have had a big baby boom over the past few years & have a shortage of midwives. Local maternity units close to new admissions a couple of times a week, I've been told generally for no longer than an hour but still, closing at all isn't good!

WHOA!! That is SCARY. I have never heard of that happening before, why did they make her wait? Were there no rooms available? Did she have complications already? They should have sent her to another nearby hospital or something of they couldn't take her asap. That hospital is going to have a major lawsuit. What's the name of the hospital anyway? I want to read the story... What are your other options for giving birth? Are there any other hospitals or birth centers close by?

Re: The watery cm, I'm inclined to think that it is a combo of cm and urine leakage, but maybe just have them check on it at your next appt. IF you are slowly leaking fluid, they would be able to tell on an u/s what your amniotic fluid level is. I really think that it's not amniotic fluid though. You've had this for a while and if it were a problem you'd have other signs that you're low on fluid. Btw, I still get it too... but at my last appt when I measured large my midwife was convinced that I actually have an abundance of amniotic fluid.


----------



## Steph32

Coy- Cute pics of your DH and daughters doing Kendo! Glad everything ended up working out today with getting the girls their shots.


----------



## Steph32

Not much new over here to report... a few days ago I had horrible hip and back pain but found that after stretching and sitting on my birth ball it really relieved it. I did lots of stretching and massage and ended up sleeping much better and woke up in almost NO pain, which was amazing. I think when I'm doing too much and on my feet a lot I tend to forget and do stretches after, and then when I don't do it the pain just really catches up.

Kind of annoyed with my GD... my blood sugar numbers tend to be all over the place, with no rhyme or reason to them. I could have a low carb meal and my number is high, and a high carb meal and my numbers are low. And every day is different. Some days I have skyrocket numbers, other days I can get away with more. So it's very tricky to manage... I saw a dietician and diabetes educator but they were of no help really...


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph- re the GD. Blood sugar really does seem to be ptricky...And I know they say it all depends on what you eat but for years now my dh has combated it and we can see very little correlation to what he eats. He can eat ice cream and have it drop for crying out loud! Then he'll eat a beef steak and its at 450! :growlmad: Sigh...day at a time huh?!


----------



## Grey Eyes

How come it is that my girls can sit quietly and be _really good _but when I sneak into my office to study or write an essay they begin to yell, fight over toys, and do anything they can to irritate their dad? Then they get sent to their room and they yowl even louder and make lots of noisy protests ? Grrrr :wacko:

Lol, - my kids are getting on my nerves tonight, lol! :haha:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Mmm, I made hot potato, onion, and ham soup for dinner...perfect for a cold rainy day :) Problem is a couple hours later I am getting shaky, like my glucose is dropping or something :shrug: I wonder if I should use dh's glucometer to check it?


----------



## SLCMommy

Hey ladies! :hi:

I'm up early (it's 4:15 am here) but that is because DH gets up for work at 2:45 am and I can't get back to sleep. We had our first official ttc BD last night. :sex: FX that it ends up in a BFP sticky bean but it won't bother me if it doesn't end in a BFP right at the moment. After DH left I thought about our ttc again, and that I had thought of flashbacks of seeing Liam dance around on the ultrasound and I just broke down in tears. I think a lot of it has to do with my due date coming up soon. :cry:

For those of you who had mmc or just mc - was the due date hard for you at all? DH & I are going to take the kids up on top of a mountain & do a balloon release for his "birthday" in Heaven. I haven't gone to any of the grieving groups here in my area for those who have lost a baby from mc, stillbirth or early death because I know I won't be able to save face. We tried a grieving group meeting at our church one night and I started to cry during our story and someone proclaimed "ouch!". I wish people would just listen and be empathetic than nothing at all. I mean, she wasn't trying to be rude but I KNOW it's an "ouch!" I don't need to hear it. [-X

Anyways, sorry I've been MIA. I know I say that all the time but I haven't really had to chance to keep up. :iron::dishes::hangwashing: I love you all!:hugs: I hope all your pregnancies & TTC are going on a good path. I miss you guys, too. Steph, I had GD with Haylie. Not fun! I hope you are surviving it okay. [-o&lt;Not much longer doll!


----------



## SLCMommy

Ohh! PS: Do you know anywhere I can get ovulation tests for cheap? Maybe wholesale? And if I can get them wholesale, are they as good at the expensive ones at the store? LOL


----------



## shradha

Had a good stay with grandma....mommy & pappa are extending their stay ....... I and dh are returning back ... Today checked the temp.....surprisingly it didn't rise ...it is the same as yesterday...96.8 f...... Yesterday used opk... Negative....... But cramps r coming and going....it's not like a upset stomach....it's cramps....lower abdominal feeling heavy......but it's so hot here....I am only drinking water and juices...... Does drinking too much of fluids have an impact on the opk.......? I don't know:shrug:......anyway tomorrow will be back.....I can see a lot of post.......will update myself as soon as I reach home......


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-Lovely pics and yes we have decided to do the Navy. We are doing the paperwork now so we can wait for them to schedule the physical etc. And we also have family and friends in the Navy too. The yall want to stay in until they retire and said that its hard at boot camp and takes a little time to adjust but after that its smooth sailing "no pun intended :haha: " So i think we will enjoy it.

Laura-Lovely bump and i remember a time where i would see my niece's foot etc when my sister was getting closer to her due date. 

Ashley-I know what you mean about being busy. I myself have been pretty busy too! Welcome back though :hugs:

Steph-Glad that you aren't in much pain and its getting better for you. I see you are VERY close to the end and then you will have your LO in your arms. So exciting!

Shadra-for the opks it depends on when you drink the fluids and test. Now if you drink alot of fluids within the same hour you are testing then yes. I say cut back on the fluids atleast 2-3 hours before testing.

AFM, im cd11, temp is 97.53 and the opk is negative. DH and I dtd for the first time this cycle this morning. It was actually DH who initiated before work so it took me by surprised because i thought he was tired but I guess not :winkwink: DH and I, well let me rephrase that to I, am trying to complete our applications for the background check. I am almost done with completing mines. Now I just have to be done with mines and then finish the other half of DH's and we are good to go. I'm going to complete mines and then save it and then complete DH's and then send both off at the same time :thumbup: It's been a pretty tiring week and I have to go to work today. Then im off for 3 days yay :happydance: DH and I have decided that we are going to sell this house whenever we go into boot camp etc because we don't want to continue making payments for the mortgage if we already know we are not coming back to this house. We have already been trying to save up to move because this area and this house are nothing but headaches and stress and we just want to get out of here. Hopefully, today flies by so i can come home and start my 60 day endurance program on the kinect. I must say the UFC trainer game is working well for DH because he is getting smaller and you can REALLY see the difference. So i'm happy about that.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Ashley-

As far as cheap opk's...I found a site on eBay that sells up to 30-40 at a time for like $6.00 and free shipping. If you get on eBay and type in 

40 ( 30 Ovulation + 10 Pregnancy Test Strips) From USA

it'll take you to the site. I used these--they are thin (about half the regular thickness) but worked just as well. Then, I could test 2-3 times a day guilt free :smug: and then when I started getting close I would use the CBE digis- that saved me a ton. But I was a serious poas...lol!

Glad to have you bak and YAY! for first ttc again! I haven't reached my due date for mc (this time) but I have to say the hardest part for me was the fear of it happening again. At this point I can say it is very much worth toughing through. I am 18 weeks now and still have my huge worries but it's worth it :) I had an mc back in 2003 too and got pg right away with my first dd- I worried all the way through it, so did dh, but we were so happy with our little girl! :hugs:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Shradha- drinking juices and water, etc, will not interefere with opk's barring you give yourself at least a 2-3 hour "wait" time before testing your urine. Otherwise your urine is going to be diluted and you will most certainly always geta negative. Hope this helps! Just try to refrain fromo drinking anything for about 3 hours before you test :)


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies- 
Question - I felt like I had a chill so went and checked my temperature and it was 99.1 F...I read a lot online about pregnant women having slightly elevated temps but it seems I cannot help but worry. It's the weekend so my regular doc is closed...

Laura and Steph since you ladies are prego too could you do me a favor and check your temps and see what they are? Just to compare and see if it's just me :shrug: Plus I have been getting that ache in my lower back and wrapped around my sides and lower tummy...I am guessing this is normal stretching. That's what dh tells me and says I just don't remember :roll: lol. Baby brain :)


----------



## shradha

Yea....... I am back.....:happydance: 3 days and so many post..... Now I have to update myself...... Yesterday used opk...... Saw a mild second line...may be today can get a positive..... Temp 96.2 f ....surprising....it could not go down right?.......missing all the fun......it was a good change for me and dh.....yesterday was a bit moody..... It's 44 degree C ....hot burning hot..:shrug:


----------



## shradha

Hi Ashley ....welcome back.....regarding cheap ovulation kit...I had got homecheck...it's Rs 345 per box of 7 strips and 1 pregnancy strip....it's the cheapest that I can get hold of from online in India.......


----------



## Steph32

Ashley- I would always get all my stuff at www.early-pregnancy-tests.com ... cheap opk's and hpt's in bulk. And I believe you get free shipping on orders over 14.95. But my problem was that if I bought a lot at once, I would use them up faster.... just because they were there! And yes, my edd (Oct 16) was incredibly hard, even though I was pregnant again already. Even to this day, I see babies that are the age that he/she would be and I think about how I would have a 7 month old now. But I'm sure it's even harder when you aren't pregnant yet. You will never forget the day though, no matter how many more babies you have. Even the dates I found out about my mmc, and the date I had my surgery...

Coy- My temp always ranges between 97-99.5 no matter if I am pregnant or not. I don't really count anything as suspicious or that I might be sick unless it's above that. I wouldn't worry, 99.1 is still very normal. Remember 98.6 is just an average, most people don't have exactly that temp at a given time. Re: GD, you might want to consider having the GTT done? Even though you don't have any risk factors, with the hypoglycemic symptoms I would just want to check on that. Maybe you could even borrow your DH's meter and prick yourself to see?

Patrice- Wow you are going to be a busy woman. When would they have you start bootcamp? Do you think you're going to take a break from ttc?

Shradha- Keep on bd'ing! You are cd18 and even if you haven't gotten a clear positive yet it's good to bd for the days before! You're probably getting close :)

Laura- Only a few days left of work, huh? So excited for you, that you'll finally be able to relax! At least, not to have to stress about work troubles!


----------



## shradha

Coy- I too don't like FB...... My cousins too fight a lot in it...... I just try and avoid going there....:nope: 

Laura- the marks are so faint... Everybody gets it during pregnancy .. ......earlier I too didn't know......I feel terrible but I must admit that I too have few stretch marks on my arms near the armpit.....I didn't even notice when they were light....when I did it was too late ....I keep putting coco butter but the mark is there..:cry:...... You have a cute bump...... How are you now? Did you decide which hospital are you going to deliver ? It must be difficult to search..... Don't worry what happens for good.....maybe that place was not good enough for you......


----------



## shradha

Steph- yes we started BD from cd16 n cd17 ..couldn't BD yesterday...was traveling..... We shall surely BD today....I am getting close...
..I feel embarrassed saying but this time I have used the pillow ..... It's difficult to keep your legs up....I managed to keep it up for 40 mins max....oh god what all I am doing......How are you dear? It's good that you are feeling less pain....stretching does help....are you doing yoga?


----------



## shradha

Steph- you are close to your date....what is the doctor saying?:hugs:


----------



## Steph32

I am so bad this time... with my first pregnancy I did yoga religiously throughout the 2nd and 3rd tri! I just haven't gotten around to it this time. I know that I could do it at home, I have a few DVD's, but I prefer a class so that I know I am doing things right. I just haven't made it to the class yet, and since I am so close it doesn't look like I will :dohh: But yes, the stretching and the birth ball helps. I don't know if it's because the baby positions himself differently, but some days I feel fine and others I do have more pain. But all in all, the more I stretch the better I feel.

I have my next OB appt on Tues, when I will be exactly 36 weeks! I will now have my appts weekly! I will get the Strep B test, and also a quick growth scan. He may also check for any dilation, but if that's not until 37 weeks that's fine. I don't really need to know if I am dilated, I know it doesn't really make a difference in how fast/early he will come.

Don't be ashamed of using the pillow or doing any of those kinds of "tricks." When we are ttc I think we all try those things! And who knows, even though some people say this or that doesn't work, I'd rather try it just in case! I'm all about trying anything! I totally stuck my butt up way up in the air after dtd! Would not let any of those suckers leak out! :rofl:


----------



## shradha

:hugs:.....yea..dh was laughing looking at me...he said what's going on?:shrug: I said new technique .....:winkwink: and told him I am going to try everything possible....even discussed with him about the syringe thing...... Hopefully this time everything's goes well or else next time we will try with that......what all crazy things I am doing:dohh:......but I want that beanie.....real badly......

During ovulation does the temp drop?

Missed you all so much! It's only a month.. But I feel we have know each other for long......:hugs:


----------



## shradha

Patrice - wow that's great news...you and hubby are joining the navy.....cool! Both my grandparents were in the forces.....my pa's pa was in the navy and mom' s pa was in the army....so have growth up in the environment of armed forces...... The uniform...everything about them is so nice..... 
How is your TTC going? My temps were rising today it has dropped......is it ok? 
One more thing I wanted to ask you....how did you get the graph in your signature? I tried but only could put the link.......


----------



## shradha

Coy- nice pics...... Your babies are a darling....... Very cute!! Seeing the pics made me remember my childhood....when my pa used to teach me karate and boxing...... It has definitely made me strong.......and tuff ..... Dh says that my strength is not like an Indian girl..:flower:....I am strong..... Your girls are going to be strong ladies when they grow up......and now I know your secret of fitness and strength....:hugs: 
In this 1 hour I have already drank 1 jug full of cold water..... Feel so thirsty and dehydrated......can't stay without drinking water more than 1 hour....I guess this time my opk's will not show up properly........


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies- will be a shoert(ish) post tonight. I am exhausted, I have been up since early w/the girls. Teagen got the MMR shot so has had a bit of a fever and I am always mental about keeping close eye on that :wacko: She talks in her sleep silly girl so I am always running in to check her and Kat as theey sleep. They will be rested like babies tomorrow and I will be dragging no doubt, lol!

Shradha- nothing to ever be embarassed about on bnb! We talk about everything- and I mean _*everything *_on here! lol. The pillow is smart, I propped up too. Dh didn't say anything until later he had to show off his knowledge and say he knew what I was doing--then he started suggesting other stuff :haha: Great idea, it tilt you so that :spermy: can't escape the great path lol! Also- do you drink anything caffeinated? I soooo love coffee, especially Kona coffee but gave it up while ttc and the first trimester as it impedes success (prevents the egg from reaching the uterus). I am glad your dh is on board with your ttc! It helps so much when you don't have to boss them around :rofl: I had to explain to my dh- "you have literally millions of :spermy: every single day just waiting ... we women get one- JUST ONE- egg a month, and we have a 12 hour window in which to use it. Take off your pants." Lol! :haha:


----------



## lauraemily17

Coy - my temps tend to be the late 36's early 37's which I think is the eqivilant to the 98 range. Don't think you should worry over 99. Poof Teagan getting a fever from her shot. Hope she feels better after a good nights sleep. 

Ashley - I found my due date for blueberry hard & like Steph even though I was pregnant again. I actually stumbled across a thread I had joined which had migrated through all the tri-mesters & was touched to see they had kept all the angels. Was still very difficult seeing all the avatars of newborn babies & thinking I should have 1. I think it's a lovely idea to mark the day by releasing baloons, I'm sure it'll be hard but is a step in the healing process.


----------



## lauraemily17

Shradha - no such thing as tmi here!! Pillows are a great idea, anything that keeps the little swimmers in!! We actually found 2 positions which seemed to be best St keeping them in, 1 in particular was brilliant so stuck to those over the fertile period!! I'm convinced they helped get our 2nd & 3rd bfp.


----------



## lauraemily17

Steph - that's great that your managing your pain. I think baby's position has a lot to do with it. I feel more in control of mine now & the birthing ball is fantastic! I saw a phsio at the hospital who gave me some muscle strengthening exercises to help support my pelvis. They were all stuff I've been shown in yoga!! Can't beleive you're almost 36 weeks, so so close now!! Hope everything goes well at your appointment & bubs is measuring perfectly!! 

Patrice - how are you doing? Any more development on your plans to join the navy? 

Afm - took my sister out yesterday for her birthday which was good fun. Went to see a movie & Beanie beat me up the whole way through! His jabs are getting painful now as well, right round the side & finally up near the ribs, think he may have finally figured out what way round he should be!! We also bought a home blood pressure monitor as DH wanted to keep an eye on things. Turns out my blood pressure is high but not all the time. It goes from being around 140/85 which is fine to being 150/95, not so good. Going to keep an eye on it & if it gets to the point were it's always high I'll get straight on the phone to my midwife.


----------



## lauraemily17

Coy - forgot to day about the pains you're having. I had that around 21 weeks. Scared me as I thought it might have been contractions. It wasnt I put it down to growing pains & some trapped wind!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> Coy - forgot to day about the pains you're having. I had that around 21 weeks. Scared me as I thought it might have been contractions. It wasnt I put it down to growing pains & some trapped wind!!

Yes, dh said it was the muscles and ligaments stretching :dohh: I should remember all of this but it seems with every new pregnancy the old worries become new aagain! :)

Btw, on the same note dh was awesome last night, lol-- he gave me a belly rub :rofl: Sad, my romantic life has become, eh? :haha: No seriously- he massaged the sides and lower tummy and that always seems to relax stuff enough I can sleep better. 

I know how you feel about the movie and being pregnant! Last movie we went to I was prego with Kat and she did the same thing:haha:


----------



## Grey Eyes

AFM- feeling okay today, I little tired but not too bad. I had a long talk with Kat about waking me up 5-6 times a night :roll: . The mention that "big girls sleep all night through" seemed to have a profound impact upon her :) I told her if she gets scared and sissy is too mean to cuddle with her (Teagen gets crabby in her sleep, lol) to get in my bed. That way I can at least sleep! Needless to say, I woke up with a 3 year old in my bed this morning! :haha: Ah, mom-hood :)

Today I managed to sneek into the shower without being called away. Soon as I stepped out it was eggs, pancakes, toast, and coffee...everyone wanted a different breakfast today so I humored them :haha: Toast for me with a scant less-than-half cup of coffee :cloud9: lol.
I am seriously going to try and focus on the girls room...I want the girls in most of the day as T had a fever yesterday. Not to bad, it broke in the middle of the night which is good. I think its the measels shot that causes the fever. Anyway, I want to get their room set nice for them and I know it'll take several days :dohh:

Oh, and I found my gi finally (it was in my closet- guess I should have looked there first :dohh:). Dh gave me his old one from years ago which I love. It used to be jet black like the girls but he trained in it so much it is a faded heather grey :haha:


----------



## Grey Eyes

shradha said:


> Coy- nice pics...... Your babies are a darling....... Very cute!! Seeing the pics made me remember my childhood....when my pa used to teach me karate and boxing...... It has definitely made me strong.......and tuff ..... Dh says that my strength is not like an Indian girl..:flower:....I am strong..... Your girls are going to be strong ladies when they grow up......and now I know your secret of fitness and strength....:hugs:
> In this 1 hour I have already drank 1 jug full of cold water..... Feel so thirsty and dehydrated......can't stay without drinking water more than 1 hour....I guess this time my opk's will not show up properly........

Wow, your father taught you karate and boxing?! My dad used to teach me boxing (he'd actually punch too! Ouch :)) I love seeing dh teach the girls. I am in on it too, just _kata_ for now because I'm prego, but let the focus be mostly on them. It is so cute how they change. The neighbors came out of course and made fun of dh's traditional Japanese _hakama_ but I tell you- it is amazing how dressing in the traditional way has a disciplinary factor for my girls! They are so unruly and wild and once dh tied their gi belts they stood of straight, walked to the edge of the yard with their backs to the fence, placed their hands behind their backs and dutifully waited for _sensei_-dad to instruct! Lol! So I love the fact that they view it as an honor to learn the old ways :)


----------



## Grey Eyes

Where is everyone? :nope: I am feeling chatty :shrug: lol......

My weird diet. Today I had for lunch beans, eggs, and tobasco...with an apple :dohh:

It's pyramid, just...sort of lopsided.,lol...


----------



## lauraemily17

That's proper pregnant lady eating there Coy!! :haha: have you managed to make a start on the girls room?

Steph - just remembered you asked about our local hospital so you could look up the story. It's called the Leicester Royal Infirmary. Part of the university hospitals if Leicester (we have 3) it made national news so you should find it. We've actually decided to stay there. I think with this happening if anything care will get better as they're going to be scrutinized. It's also the best hospital in our whole region for neo natal care if there's probs with the baby. People are sent here from miles away. Practically it's only a couple of miles from our house & the only hospital my family can get to easily without a car.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura- I am glad things are settling for you as far as which hospital to use. Other factors may have contributed to that ladies situation, but I haven't read the story yet. How are you feeling today? Still at work or are you officially in ML yet?

Yes, I have started on the girls room...barely. :haha: A long sunny walk with the girls, and then ice cream, demanded my attention :blush: 

Question. I am toying with the idea of coloring my hair today- what are your thoughts on safety? everything I've read indicates it's safe but to open windows, etc. My bathroom is very well ventilated with windows and an awesome draft fan in the ceiling. The color I have I bought especially because it only takes ten minutes as opposed to a minimum half an hour or more. I want to stay safe but am seriously getting irritated at my sun-bleached greying hair :growlmad: lol (I have, like, 5 grey hairs sticking out right on top! :haha:)


----------



## Grey Eyes

Here is a link to the story:

https://www.examiner.com/article/baby-dies-when-mom-gives-birth-a-waiting-room-midwives-too-busy

So sad for this couple! :( I worry about this too- doing what nurses tell you and then regretting it. In fact when I delivered our second dd the nurse kept trying to push me onto my back and hook my feet into these stirrups but it felt like birth stalled at that point so I said no...then she was chastising me for wanting to push! Finally dh leaned over and told the nurse to get out of my face and said "hold your breath and push as hard as you can!" So I did and baby popped right out. So- never minding what some women are told including "wait here for the doctor" if your body is telling you to push, um...PUSH! I feel so bad for this lady, she was truly neglected.


----------



## SLCMommy

Thanks for all the advice ladies! I'm excited to TTC but honestly, the morning sickness gives me a horrible fear...almost a phobia! LOL Every time I get pregnant I get so sick it knocks me down but Carter & Liam were the WORST. Haylie & Joshie...even though I got sick it was still manageable and I still was able to feel alive. LOL.

Ugh, I'm just dealing with some crap. My uncle had this big ol' wedding, and invited all of his friends & immediate family (which I was always apart of - we always spent major holidays together, etc... ) but I wasn't invited. I'm not sure if it was because I don't live in MN anymore or what. But, it still really irks me because we were close and I was the only niece (he only has my sister for a sibling) not invited. Also, now I can't find him on facebook... I'm thinking he blocked me so I wouldn't ask him any questions about it or something.

Also, one of my SIL has five kids. All of her kids and my children are around the same age, and on the younger side (all under age of 10). All my kids invited her children to their birthday parties, but my children/myself&hubby have never once been invited to any of her children's parties. My MIL posted videos/pictures of this party on facebook and it kind of made me feel bad.... :/


----------



## Steph32

Laura- You're right, if anything, the hospital will be more aware of these things and take more steps to avoid this from now on. And it sounds like it's a great hospital in general. So I'm sure you'll be safe and well taken care of.

Coy- Hair coloring... I toyed with the idea of doing it before ttc (I used to do it all the time in my 20's, but haven't in a while!) but I didn't want to take the chance that I could possibly be pregnant. I'm just paranoid about all the chemicals... even just BEING in a hair salon and smelling stuff... lol. But that's just me. I know plenty of women who dye their hair when pregnant. If you're worried you could look for a more "natural" dye, I know there are brands that have less chemicals... do you have a While Foods near you? I know I always reference that place, but they really do have a natural alternative for everything. I did notice that they do have some natural and/or organic hair dye, but I don't think it's as permanent. You could always use it now, and then after having the baby you could go with something more permanent.

Ashley- Sorry about how your family is treating you... honestly if I were that close to my uncle I would probably be honest and confront him about why you were not invited and convey to him how much you were hurt by this. Maybe he'll give you an upfront answer, it may or may not be something you want to hear but at least you'll know where you stand with him. And if he's shutting you out for no apparent reason or for something silly, that's his problem and I wouldn't want to be a part of his life. Same goes for your SIL, and if she's not inviting your kids to her parties, I wouldn't invite hers to yours either. I'm sure you have many other friends and family who love you, and they are the important people in your life. :hugs:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph- Thanks for the advice on hair dye...I colored my hair with both my dd's and no problem :shrug: but I am more "mental" now, lol

Ashley- I agree with Steph on the family issue...years ago I tried to stay close with all my family but then found out that the "closest" members were doing some pretty evil things to me behind my back, so I decided just what Steph said- stay with the ones who truly show love and respect and totally ignore the others! I am soooo much happier now! :thumbup:

Shradha- I inquired how to get the chart in your signature and this is the answer that I received:

The chart thumbnail: on FF, click the "Share" button under your chart. Then, use the code for "Chart Thumbnail". 

I hope that helps! How are you feeling tonight? Have you tested opk today? I'm gonna go check your chart now :haha:

Patrice- how are you?
Laura- how are you feeling?

AFM- tired tonight, still have a small assignment and the dishes to do :sick: lol, but the family is asleep so got some quiet time! :haha: Plus I am starving for some reason :shrug: Gotta think up something healthy :) Just felt baby wiggle- that is the most reassuring feeling ever!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph- your next OB appointment is day after tomorrow, right?


----------



## Steph32

Yep, on Tuesday!

Oh, and if you're "mental," what does that make me? :rofl:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> Yep, on Tuesday!
> 
> Oh, and if you're "mental," what does that make me? :rofl:

That makes you mental too :dohh: lol! jk...:)

I wish my appointment was on Tuesday! I gotta wait 10 more days :)


----------



## Steph32

Can't wait to find out what you're having!!!


----------



## shradha

I have never discussed about myself like this..... Feel a bit embarrassed but I guess I feel comfortable talking about it with you all.... Yesterday I checked with opk....again 2 lines not dark.....although dh came to sleep late.....I was waiting for him......he thought I went to sleep:winkwink:...... So when he switched the lights off I said ....hi.......you are late.....:winkwink: he was shocked....:happydance:.... I said how can I sleep ..... :winkwink:..... During my prime days..... We BD...... But the best part was that.....I don't know what happened to the pillow? When I looked for it ....was missing...... So I had to make compromise with my clothes and dh :shrug:.... I didn't want to get up.....:nope:.....
Today temp 96.4 f ....gone up...yesterday was 96.2 .......I fail to understand the graph....why ups and down? :nope:.......


----------



## shradha

Steph- are you getting goosebumps as days are nearing by? I am in fact counting days....:hugs:...... I always pray for all of you....... To have a stress free delivery......have healthy babies..... All the best for tomorrow's appointment...:thumbup:


----------



## shradha

Coy- thanx dear for the signature info.......I will upload right now.......
I like coffee .......creamy and frothy.....but only have it once in a while........
How is Teagen today ? hopefully her fever has gone......you all get shots for measles and chicken pox? Here we don't have any shots.......generally we all get it when we are small mostly from school......... But lately we are getting homeopathy tablets which is used to avoid........
It was so sweet of dh to give you a massage......it must have been so relaxing for you......:happydance:......


----------



## shradha

Laura- how are you?


----------



## shradha

SLCMommy- I know how it feels........I was feeling terrible....when I found out my sister- in- law was pregnant......and she had told my in- laws not to tell me........it was only after 4 months I came to know......she is having a boy..... She lives in Canada with her dh...... Why hiding from me......I felt hurt.....when I told this to dh.....he was very happy....for his sister....... I am also happy for her....she has been TTC for last 4 years.....been married for 8 years.... But hiding the news..... Didn't make him angry...he just told me chill......be happy..... At least now she told us......
I too agree you must tell how hurt you are to a close family member.....


----------



## mzswizz

Hello ladies. Sorry I been away..been very busy with DH and family.

Steph-Well after we get the background check completed, then we are scheduled for the physical and then that same day we decide on the job and base we want to be stationed at and then decide on how soon we want to leave. Once we decide that, they will tell us when we are scheduled to head out to Chicago. For now, we are putting ttc on hold because I cant be pregnant in boot camp. But once we get stationed and have our schedule for work...ttc will be commencing :haha:

Laura-I've finally completed our forms so now we just wait for them to verify everything and then schedule our physical :thumbup:

Coy-I'm doing fine today. Got to start my work out again today. But for now, Im just resting.

Shadra-My dad was in the army, my godbrother is in the Navy, my godsister was in the army, and dh's cousin is currently in the Navy. So we too have family in the military. I also have a friend in the Navy and a friend in the Airforce. So im surrounded by military :haha: And about the temp dropping, it can either mean its ov day or your body is gearing up for ov. 

Ashley-Sucks that your family is being this way towards you for no reason. I have been through that also. Where my cousins etc have certain things and I dont get invited nor my dh to it which sucks. It seems like once i got married, then they just threw me out the loop. I think its jealousy involved but I say dont worry. You got your family and thats all that matters :hugs:

AFM, im cd13, temp is 97.80 and opk is negative. It's pretty strange that my temp keeps rising. Yesterday's temp is 97.71 and today is 97.80. I guess its just my body doing its own thing. I know I havent o'd yet for sure so i guess thats all that matters. Well, we've finished the paperwork for the Navy so now we just wait and see what happens. We've just been preparing physically for the training so atleast we dont get into it with being physically out of shape. So now we just patiently wait for that. I think my body is doing its own thing. I have clear cm but it has no stretch to it. But it was pretty weird. My temp went up and i have this clear film of cm. It's kind of like the type of cm you get when you get aroused (sorry tmi). But whatever my body is doing, hopefully its something good and not me not going to ov again. Im just hoping i do ov this cycle so atleast i can see if my ob/gyn theory is right. DH and I were talking about ttc and he seems excited about ttc while in the Navy :thumbup: He was already saying hopefully we get good doctors and if its necessary, they prescribe the best drugs and we end up conceiving rather quickly. So its looks like we will be ttc as soon as possible. But im thinking like a couple months after we get settled in so at least we get adjusted to our work schedule etc. But at least I know that dh still wants kids and he still wants them as soon as possible. So im thinking this will all work out for us. And here's the pics of my recent opks.
 



Attached Files:







2012-05-21_07-58-02_273.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## SpudsMama

Finally managed to catch up... I only skimmed through your posts but I think I'm just about up to date :thumbup: 

I was going to write a really long post but my head is killing me and my Mom needs to use the laptop for a few minutes :dohh: xx


----------



## lauraemily17

Patrice - You sound really excited by your new journey, I'm excited for you. You know, you're still so young that you can take a break, enjoy getting settled into the navy then pick up where you left off but with all the experience you have had up to this point. 

Emma - Great to see you back now you've picked up your dongel we missed you! Final stretch now. I have to say, althoygh I feel pretty awful at the minute I think the 3rd tri is my favourite as I can see the light at the end of the tunnel!!

Shradha - Sometimes you need to be creative to keep them in!! Be as open as you want with us hun, noi embarrasment here!! A tip which I think may have helped us was trying to DB in the morning when we could instead of the evening, the spermies are supposed to be healthier then.

Coy - I've dyed my hair throughout my pregnancy but I have highlights so the colour doesn't touch the skin and the smells not so potent as there's less of it, although it wiffs a bit when I'm leaning over the bath to wash it off but it's only for a few minutes. If you're applying all over then you want to make sure ideally it's on for the shortest amount of time and yes, keep your house very well ventilated. 

Steph - How are you feeling today? I'm knackered!! I've been working at home this morning but been increadbly efficent and finishied all my work by 12!! Meant I was able to pop out to meet some of my friends form my pregnancy yoga class and their little babies. Was only out the house for a couple of hours and I feel like I could sleeep for 5 hours now!! Only 3 days left at work now but all in the office. Not a lot left to do though now so should get through them ok, I hope!!

Ashley - Sorry your family are excluding you, after everything you've been through it's really not very thoughtful of them. I would probably confront your uncle but then that might cause more heartache in the end.


----------



## lauraemily17

AFM - The bump is really starting to get uncomfortable now. He's somehow managed to lodge himself so his head is on the top right side of the bump but about as far right as he can get. I keep getting little jabs in the ribs and out the side then kicks on my bladder. 

I've been monitoring my blood pressure as well and if I rest it's fine if I'm busy for a couple of hours it goes high. I've really not been feeling myslef as well today. Keep getting very hot and bothered, partciulary in my face, I'll just suddenly burn up and have some throbbing in my head or feel a little light headed and breathless. I really think it's all proabbly just normal for 34 weeks but seeing as my midwife told me to see her over anything and it's her day in the surgery tomorrow I've asked to pop in. She's great and has squeezed me in at the end of her clininc. Hopefully she'll give me some reassurance.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Shradha- your temps look great to me, they will vary day by day and never stay in a perfect even line. What you watch for is sudden spikes, e.g., several points higher than your normal. If you are getting two lines on your opk hopefully you are very nearing ov! :thumbup: And don't be embarassed- I share more with you ladies than I do my doc :haha: I think one of the most personal things shared is cm (cervical mucous) and that's one of the very common topics :shrug: And Laura is right- no wrong way to keep :spermy: in there! :)

Patrice- glad you are excited about this new adventure in life! I hope you keep in touch throughout! :thumbup:

Laura- yay, you get in to see your midwife, I am glad she had a spot open for y ou on short notice, it can be a bugger sometimes! Yes, I think I'll try coloring today, since it's 10 minutes shouldn't be too bad. 

Steph- how are you today?
Ashley- how are you feeling?

Emma- yay, you're back! We missed you! How are you feeling? How's the bump :)

AFM- keep waking up with a back ache so much be sleeping funky :shrug: My belly is getting bigger so I am sure that contributes. I was worried fror a few days as I didn't feel baby moving but the last two it's been like a circus in there! :haha: Very reassuring! :thumbup:


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> AFM - The bump is really starting to get uncomfortable now. He's somehow managed to lodge himself so his head is on the top right side of the bump but about as far right as he can get. I keep getting little jabs in the ribs and out the side then kicks on my bladder.
> 
> I've been monitoring my blood pressure as well and if I rest it's fine if I'm busy for a couple of hours it goes high. I've really not been feeling myslef as well today. Keep getting very hot and bothered, partciulary in my face, I'll just suddenly burn up and have some throbbing in my head or feel a little light headed and breathless. I really think it's all proabbly just normal for 34 weeks but seeing as my midwife told me to see her over anything and it's her day in the surgery tomorrow I've asked to pop in. She's great and has squeezed me in at the end of her clininc. Hopefully she'll give me some reassurance.

With the headache and breathlessness it sounds like blood pressure--dh has high blood pressure and this happens once in a while for him too but not super often. I am sure it has to do with your blood increase (the headache anyway) and I was thinking the breathlessness is pretty normal considering you're being squeezed by a baby! :)


----------



## Grey Eyes

Aaargh, starting to feel pressured today a little...there's so much I want to get done. My kids adopted grampa and his wife came back from Arizona a few weeks ago. Grampa likes to drop in unexpectadley which is awesome but he always has a project for me..e.g., he found out I am a decent artist and so he always has me drawing stuff for him. I illustrated the cover and interior of his last childrens book and now he has a new more "western life" type image he wants me to do. I find art to be very relaxing unless I have other stressful things piling on then it's just difficult. Oh, here is a link to see the last book of his I illustrated-this link lets you look inside at some of the art:

https://www.amazon.com/My-Barney-Ca...=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1337622560&sr=1-2

I really enjoy it but have one now to do and not sure when I get get round to it. :shrug:


----------



## lauraemily17

Wow Coy, amazing drawing. I can only see the front cover with the dog which is fantastic. I'm not surprised you find it hard to find time to do it though seeing how busy you are. I don't know how you manage to run so many projects, study & look after 2 kids & your DH. Is he in any rush for the drawing or can you manage his expectations in that now you're pregnant you've got more on & will take a while perhaps? It's a shame though if you find it relaxing. 

DH is on a late shift tonight so I've been looking after myself. Realize now how little energy I have & how much DH does for me. He usually cooks dinner now & washes up. I've done it myself tonight & made some cakes for work & am now exhausted & my heads hurting more :( I thought I may be a little dehydrated causing the headache so have drank lots this afternoon but it's not made any difference.


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> Wow Coy, amazing drawing. I can only see the front cover with the dog which is fantastic. I'm not surprised you find it hard to find time to do it though seeing how busy you are. I don't know how you manage to run so many projects, study & look after 2 kids & your DH. Is he in any rush for the drawing or can you manage his expectations in that now you're pregnant you've got more on & will take a while perhaps? It's a shame though if you find it relaxing.
> 
> DH is on a late shift tonight so I've been looking after myself. Realize now how little energy I have & how much DH does for me. He usually cooks dinner now & washes up. I've done it myself tonight & made some cakes for work & am now exhausted & my heads hurting more :( I thought I may be a little dehydrated causing the headache so have drank lots this afternoon but it's not made any difference.

Again, I wonder if the headache is bp related? Have you checked it with your at home blood pressure cuff? Those are so handy, we have several of them. Take it easy- if you feel like resting, just rest!

Re the artwork- no he's not in any rush--this time. When we did the other book he used words like "get on it" and "rush please" lol...not this time buddy :) He's an awesome fellow :) Inside the book is all about this little dog he used to have :shrug: but I did manage to get in at least 2-3 images of people, which was the funnest :)


----------



## Steph32

Coy- Wow, your talents never end! What else can you do? :haha: I saw some of the drawings inside the book, they are amazing. I also read your biography! I have to say you have lived my dh's dream life, he always wanted (and still talks about) someday living on a ranch in Montana. If he wants to someday, I'm open to it... I've always seen myself living anywhere and I'm up for experiencing anything. Part of me wants to be a city girl and part of me wants to be a country girl. Right now, it's the suburbs! And probably will be for a while!

Laura- Glad you are getting checked often with your BP and everything. Your headaches could be the high bp, or could be partly hormonal too. I've been getting them pretty bad lately.... although my bp is fine... at least I think it is. I know how you feel with being exhausted...even though I'm not working... but just having things to do and get done is so hard these days. I can only manage 1 outing/event per day, and dh and I joke about that, how neither of us can handle much in a day period! He's got the hormones raging too, it's wild! I've never seen him so frustrated, irritable and emotional!

Patrice- You sound like you're in a good place and all set with your decision! Laura is right, it is good that you are young and have the time to experience life and all you want to do without feeling rushed to have a family. I know that is what you want soon anyway, but to be able to experience these other things and have the chance to pursue a good career in the meantime is a great opportunity.

Shradha- Yes, I'm am getting really anxious and nervous and excited at the same time. To think I'll be full term in a week is crazy. He could literally come anytime. Thanks for the prayers and well wishes! So sweet :)


----------



## lauraemily17

Blood pressure was 143/89 so borderline high & a little lower than what it had been earlier after going out for a few hours. My heartrate was very fast though at 110!! I am now resting, catching up on my programs, the good part of DH being at work!! 

How's your day going otherwise?


----------



## mzswizz

Laura & Steph-Thanks. Yes im excited, well dh and i are both excited. We even said that its a good thing we are young because we can settle into our new life and still have time to create a bigger family so thats good. Hopefully, next time Im able to get on the internet whenever we do get settled in....i would be announcing im pregnant :winkwink:

Coy-I am wayy ahead of you on keeping in touch :rofl: I cant stay away from BnB long. Hopefully we will eb able to use our cell phones when we go to boot camp so i can use the internet on my phone for updates :haha:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura- the high pulse rate can contribute to that breathless feeling. I hope relaxing at home helps! :thumbup:

Steph- thanks, I love to draw, preferably with charcoal but had to use color for these...I paint too and absolutley love to do ark and dramatic portraits :shrug:
RE the Montana ranch ... it was awesome, what I remember of it. Dad was a real true cowboy- he raised Tennesee Walking horses and he had me horse back at two months old! :haha: I remember sitting on a little pillow in front of him on the saddle. I had my own Tennesee Walker by the time I was 4 but Mom made us sell them all when we moved :growlmad: still my childish pet peeve, lol. My dh is awesome with horses too, in fact has won several buckles- one for bull riding :wacko: glad he doesn't do that anymore! Although, I gotta say, I love him in Wrangler jeans :blush: lol. I would love to move to a warmer place where we could keep livestock, we'd have horses and probably 4-5 buffalo :cloud9:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Nuts! I called my doc to see what he'd say about hair dye and he's out for the week :growlmad: And so is his assistant :growlmad: So the lady that answers the phone gave me her informed opinion that it would not affect the baby if it's a girl but would affect the baby if it's a boy.

:saywhat:

I can do without old wives tales form my doc office thanks! lol

Ever feel like we're just taking our chances with doctors? :rofl:


----------



## Steph32

That's kind of crazy for them to say that! It does sound like an old wives tale! I think it's because they say that male fetuses are more fragile than females. I saw some research about that, kind of interesting.

About your illustrating, my dh does some fiction writing and is trying to finish a novel so maybe he can use you! :haha: Not anytime soon of course. I honestly don't know if he'll ever finish any of his writing. He has tons of short stories that he needs to go through and edit, and has pieces of a few different novels he's been working on for the last 10 years! He's got so much talent, but he's not very motivated when it comes to getting things done and published.


----------



## Steph32

Back to that boy/girl thing, if that's true-- that now makes me really want a girl so it'll give me an excuse to be less anal about things during the pregnancy!

So, I guess you'll have to wait until your gender scan to decide whether to dye your hair?? :rofl:


----------



## Steph32

Here's the article I read:
https://www.newsminer.com/view/full...es-show-males-to-be-more-fragile-than-females


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> Here's the article I read:
> https://www.newsminer.com/view/full...es-show-males-to-be-more-fragile-than-females

Wow, interesting article! Btw the Fairbanks Daily-New Minor, awesome! My old "home-city" lol. Fairbanks is my old stomping grounds in Alaska, that's where we always did all of our shopping, etc. Very cool old city :)


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> About your illustrating, my dh does some fiction writing and is trying to finish a novel so maybe he can use you! :haha: Not anytime soon of course. I honestly don't know if he'll ever finish any of his writing. He has tons of short stories that he needs to go through and edit, and has pieces of a few different novels he's been working on for the last 10 years! He's got so much talent, but he's not very motivated when it comes to getting things done and published.

Lol, I would love to illustrate for you- I like art period, no matter what. I used to have these contracts with some of the Alaska folks that sold huge amounts to tourists. This one guy had me paint the same image like 150 times on different formats, e.g., gold pans, birch bark, canvas, clothes, UGH! I hated that image by the time I was done :haha: Good for your dh btw, writing is hard work :thumbup:


----------



## Grey Eyes

K, so....4 hours left in my deadline, I am going to start working now, lol! I'll be on late ladies so if anyone is chatty.......:howdy:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Oh, btw, I just gotta add...My dh totally set me up for a fall this evening, lol. What is it with men just having to be men? :growlmad: Here's the scenario, ahem:

He is telling me about this wonderfull restaurant he used to go to years before we met- he described the atmosphere, the lighting, the chef would greet you personally, etc etc...the professional would come out and choose a wine for your menu, etc, it all sounded wonderfully romantic! :cloud9: Then he closes his eyes and goes on to tell me about the candle lit steak dinners, buffalo meat to be exact, and oh man...he goes on..then he blinks, looks deep into my eyes and says, you know honey, we've never done this ... next time we get the opportunity (I am holding my breath, I just know he's going to take me on a wonderful romantic _date _:cloud9:) next time we get the opportunity I am going to _totally_ stock our freezer with buffalo meat." . 
. . . . . . . .:saywhat:

Tell me what it is about guys that they just have to "guy-out" all the time? :haha:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Today I told dh my tummy felt like it was going to pop and he said "well, yeah, you're growing fast..." then he went on "I mean you're like 2-3 months, right?" I stared at him. "Honey, I am in the *5th* month. In another week or so we start the *6th* month." His jaw dropped.:saywhat: Lol, it was so funny to see. Now I bet he's gonna start panicking :haha: and preparing lol! Here we women stress every minute away, calculating, planning, charting, diagraming, discussing, diagnosing...and the guys :nope: they just wait around for the baby to pop out, lol!:rofl:


----------



## Steph32

Ahhhh... men... sometimes they just don't get it... :rolleyes: It's like we have to spell everything out for them! You know, it actually would be nice for him to take you to that restaurant, as kind of a "babymoon" kind of thing. Do you normally have someone that can watch your girls, so you can have date nights? We have a sitter but haven't been out in a while, though we do need to utilize her and get some nights out in the next few weeks before the madness hits!


----------



## Steph32

LOL, I think it JUST hit my dh that a baby is actually coming. Took long enough! He didn't get my sense of urgency to get things done until now, he's finally realizing the things that we need to do to ge ready!


----------



## Grey Eyes

LOL, I know, they seems to think that 9 months is forever! They miss out on the first 5 or 6 then it occurs to them!

No, we actually don't have a sitter, we have never used one actually :shrug: Date nights would be nice but for some reason we never did that either :haha: I guess we have been a sort of "hit the ground running" type of couple. Before the girls were born we did travel alot, we would just decide to get in the truck and drive- it was fun! :# But after our first dd was born responsibility set in , lol, and we had to become a little more focused and careful. I think one reason we have never had a sitter is the prejudice in our community: it is so bad here the police will pull my dh over and tell him to "leave their white women alone" and "go back to the rez" and stuff like that. They wouuld never guess he was raised #for the most part) and educated in New York and has a doctorate in criminal psychology and such an extensive professional history :growlmad: Anyway, so our girls have already caught some prejudice treatment- I would never trust anyone here to sit them :nope: Once everything is in place we will move YAY!!!:happydance: lol We are obviously very protective :)

Your dh is getting hit with the panick bug is he? :rofl: About time :haha: Now you can share some of the pressure :)


----------



## Grey Eyes

My dh just had another "guy moment". I think _*he*_ has baby brain :haha: I have been feeling alot of stretching pressure because of the growing baby so my dh decided he was going to help me out with chores :hangwashing: around the house :thumbup:. He settled on vaccuming :) which I thought was nice as pushing that thing around is a pain. Only one thing. He forgot I have the brushes set to a very aggressive setting. Yeah. He got distracted and left it running in one spot for a few minutes while he adjusted some furniture.....now there is a nice big burn whole in our carpet :rofl:

Definately a baby brain moment! :haha:


----------



## shradha

Coy- amazing.....loved your work....you are a good artist....you have your hands full.....taking care of family, studying, drawing.....you love cooking, you are a box full of talents?:happydance:....
Men are very bad with dates........ :nope:.... How is your new assignment going on?


----------



## shradha

Patrice- so you are a navy girl by default...:hugs:..... When is your camp starting?..... Hopefully when you finish and start TTC...you get your BFP...... Fingers crossed for you ...all the best :thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-wow you would think your dh is the pregnant one :rofl: and glad you will be moving. A prejudice area is a terrible area.

Shadra-yeah pretty much a military family by default. And we dont know when camp starts just yet. We are waiting for the phone call to know whats the next step.


----------



## shradha

Laura- thanx for the tip..:hugs: will try BD in morning:winkwink:
Your dh is really taking care..... You must be missing him at night......when he is in the shift...

..yesterday night for the first time....we BD at 1 am.....then again at 4.30am.....surprising coz dh......is never so active.... :winkwink:......


----------



## shradha

Emma and steph- take care .....


----------



## shradha

Temps are again going up...today its 96.8f ...... Appetite has gone....don't feel like eating ....... Just had fruits for dinner and breakfast....... Yesterday I tried not to drink for 3 hours and checked opk....... Saw 2 lines....not that dark but still better then previous days.....guess today would get a dark line.....but last two days I have been really wet...... So right now I am totally confused if I have already O or not......:shrug:


----------



## Steph32

Grey Eyes said:


> LOL, I know, they seems to think that 9 months is forever! They miss out on the first 5 or 6 then it occurs to them!
> 
> No, we actually don't have a sitter, we have never used one actually :shrug: Date nights would be nice but for some reason we never did that either :haha: I guess we have been a sort of "hit the ground running" type of couple. Before the girls were born we did travel alot, we would just decide to get in the truck and drive- it was fun! :# But after our first dd was born responsibility set in , lol, and we had to become a little more focused and careful. I think one reason we have never had a sitter is the prejudice in our community: it is so bad here the police will pull my dh over and tell him to "leave their white women alone" and "go back to the rez" and stuff like that. They wouuld never guess he was raised #for the most part) and educated in New York and has a doctorate in criminal psychology and such an extensive professional history :growlmad: Anyway, so our girls have already caught some prejudice treatment- I would never trust anyone here to sit them :nope: Once everything is in place we will move YAY!!!:happydance: lol We are obviously very protective :)

Completely understandable how you would be cautious about leaving your kids! I would too. Especially with the stories of your neighbors and the cops and all of that. I wouldn't trust anybody! We were also very hesitant to leave Nicholas with anybody, and I really couldn't even imagine just "finding" a random person that I could trust enough to leave him with... but after the first 2 years of his life with no couple time I gave in to the idea and we ended up finding someone that we completely love and trust, even more than some of our own family! We've had her for 2 years now and Nicholas has built a great relationship with her and they so much fun together. But man, that first time leaving him was soooo hard. I'm such a control freak and really hard for me to trust anyone else. We did a "test run" and only went out for about an hour, then came back. It was a slow process but now we feel totally comfortable. And she is really the only person I leave Nicholas with, other than my mom.

About the prejudice thing... we kind of have the same issue... although where we live it is very much a "melting pot"... so many colors and races that no one really looks at dh differently... but whenever we would travel to other areas of the US he gets a lot of suspicious looks. One time when he was in the midwest they wanted to arrest him for no reason... just based on profiling... so he would kind of cringe a bit whenever I would suggest moving somewhere that just happens to have a predominantly Caucasian community.


----------



## Steph32

Ok, I have to admit something that's really been a big issue lately... and I'm finding this very strange because I've never experienced this before and didn't have this with my first pregnancy... ... but I've been craving non-food things (pica I guess?), not to the point where I would actually eat it, but just strongly craving the SMELL of certain things to a point where it is so overwhelming that it makes me want to eat it. Although just smelling it for a long period of time is satisfying. I know they say that this is linked to an iron deficiency or some other kind of nutrient deficiency, but who knows. Here's my crazy list of things I "smell" crave: 

-The smell of the car and air conditioner right when it comes on in the car, especially when it is hot
-The smell of my shampoo, which has an odd scent, it's not really fruity or sweet-- sometimes in the shower I'll open the bottle and just stand there taking big whiffs of it...almost wanting to just put some on my lips to taste it... but I know it wouldn't taste the way it smells
-Tea tree oil-- wanting to do the same thing as the shampoo
-Chemical-y or rubbery/latex smells like paint, gasoline, auto parts, tires
-This is the strangest one-- BUILDINGS-- sometimes I'll walk into a building and there is something that smells so good about it that I want to eat it... maybe it's the paint or the plaster or concrete or something? Ever since I told this to dh he's been joking around about me wanting to eat buildings. 

I'm sure if I walked into a home depot or an auto parts store or something like that, I would love the smell and want to stay there for hours. I've always liked the home depot smell anyway, but this is different... it's like my senses are so awakened that I literally CRAVE these smells and can't get enough.

Anyway, being the "natural" and "organic" person I am, this is hard for me to think about... I don't want to have to smell these things, most of them are NOT good to be inhaling! But I can't help it!

Tomorrow I'm going to ask my doctor about this, maybe get my iron levels tested again. Last time I got tested it was borderline low... I think that was around 20 something weeks? But since then I've been good about taking my prenatals and the cravings are getting worse...so you wouldn't think that iron deficiency is the issue?


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph- WEIRD about the "smell crave"! :haha: Seriously (okay, not seriously :)) did you ever watch that movie called _Perfume_? Where this weird French (?) guy had such a heightened sense of smell he craved to smell people, women in particular? He would rub his nose all over them (eeeewww!) and just inhale :wacko: Anyway don't watch it because at the end he gets devoured by people who, um, smell-crave him to death, lol. Seriously, Steph - Don't. Eat. The. Building. :)

Okay enough joking. All joking aside, yes, I would say have your bloods checked and make sure everything is in balance. I have heard that this can be pretty common although I have never experienced it. Be careful smelling gas and such as that can be very harmful! :friends: But building- :shrug: - Go for it :) I absolutley love the smell of old books! And leather :cloud9: Weird, huh?!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> Grey Eyes said:
> 
> 
> LOL, I know, they seems to think that 9 months is forever! They miss out on the first 5 or 6 then it occurs to them!
> 
> ... but whenever we would travel to other areas of the US he gets a lot of suspicious looks. One time when he was in the midwest they wanted to arrest him for no reason... just based on profiling... so he would kind of cringe a bit whenever I would suggest moving somewhere that just happens to have a predominantly Caucasian community.
> 
> I know, it can be really difficult :nope: I was walking in our one grocery store a few weeks back and there was a couple shopping for vegetables and they were having trouble finding what they wanted- so, naturally they asked one of the help passing by. The helper stopped, stared at them strangely, and rudely just kept walking on! IThis happened with a couple other store-helpers and finally the woman said "Ah, I know what this is all about" and the couple left the store in disgust. See, they were a mix, or bi-racial, couple. He was African-American and she was Caucasian. It is so ridiculous and I swear these people around here drive me crazy. Dh and I have talked about ewhen we move we hope God helps us find a very nice place for our girls! I never viewed us as being "bi-racial" or being anything but just _Alex & I _:shrug: I wish the world would adopt that same view! :thumbup:Click to expand...


----------



## Grey Eyes

shradha said:


> Temps are again going up...today its 96.8f ...... Appetite has gone....don't feel like eating ....... Just had fruits for dinner and breakfast....... Yesterday I tried not to drink for 3 hours and checked opk....... Saw 2 lines....not that dark but still better then previous days.....guess today would get a dark line.....but last two days I have been really wet...... So right now I am totally confused if I have already O or not......:shrug:

Shradha- if you have been noticing an abundance of cm (especially very wet or very thin and stretchy) in the last two days then I would say your body is gearing up to Ov in the next day or so :happydance: Especially with your temps rising :thumbup:Which means your 4:30 am BD is great timing :winkwink: And yes, you will get better opk results if you "hold it" and don't drink for about 3 hours! Perfect work! :thumbup:

K, ladies, I am off to :sleep:.....zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz....z.zzzz.......


----------



## SpudsMama

Steph, it's funny you mentioned the smell cravings. We had an old family friend over last night and she was telling me about how she loved the smell of furniture polish :haha: She didn't mention any problems during her pregnancy though... xx


----------



## mzswizz

good morning ladies..how are you all?

AFM, im cd14 and my temp is 97.71. DH wentout to celebrate his cousin's 21st birthday last night so i just enjoyed being alone catching up to my shows. I didn't go to bed until close to 2am and DH came home around 3am. So we both fell asleep. Well, dh and i dtd this morning. I must admit it was pretty funny because dh complained that he hasnt received any sex in 2-3 days and its long overdue :rofl: Well now i have to see what the tww brings because....
I GOT MY POSITIVE OPK!!!!!!! So let's see what happens this cycle. It came as a shock because i was not expecting a positive opk at cd14. I really thought it would've happened later. So with FF having my LP as 11 days...AF is due around June 2nd or 3rd now. So now we shall wait.


----------



## Grey Eyes

mzswizz said:


> good morning ladies..how are you all?
> 
> AFM, im cd14 and my temp is 97.71. DH wentout to celebrate his cousin's 21st birthday last night so i just enjoyed being alone catching up to my shows. I didn't go to bed until close to 2am and DH came home around 3am. So we both fell asleep. Well, dh and i dtd this morning. I must admit it was pretty funny because dh complained that he hasnt received any sex in 2-3 days and its long overdue :rofl: Well now i have to see what the tww brings because....
> View attachment 404043
> I GOT MY POSITIVE OPK!!!!!!! So let's see what happens this cycle. It came as a shock because i was not expecting a positive opk at cd14. I really thought it would've happened later. So with FF having my LP as 11 days...AF is due around June 2nd or 3rd now. So now we shall wait.

OMG Patrice- I am so excited now! :happydance: O my gosh, I can't wait to see your temps in the next week or so! Don't sign any papers yet lady, lol! Wouldn't that be a kick to get all set for the Navy then find out your prego :rofl: I would be so happy for you and your dh if you catch this eggy though! And not to be crude but if you held-out (lol) on dh for 2-3 days then his, um, :spermy:, are all muscled up iykwim! :haha: So you got some super-hero :spermy: :) Yay! Keep usposted! :thumbup: Your temps are like 97.7 now, right? Can't for tomorrow!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice- beautiful pic btw- I love the smileys! They make me feel happy just looking at them!


----------



## lauraemily17

Woohoo Patrice!! You know I have had s funny feeling this month may be it for you, life works in funny ways sometimes. 

Just a quick up date from me but you were all right about seeing my midwife. Been referred to the hospital as protein is in my urine & blood pressures up. At 1 point it was 150/100!!! Back down to 90 though now but still not good with protein in my urine. Had blood taken & waiting to be seen to find out what it all means. Don't know how much protein there is yet but hoping not a lot!!


----------



## SpudsMama

Patrice, isn't seeing that smiley face the best feeling ever? :haha: A CD14 ovulation is so much better than a late one too, the egg will be probably be in much better shape and as Coy said, after a break of 2-3 days his swimmers will be fighting fit too! :thumbup:

Laura, what will happen next once you've gotten the blood results back? Have they told you anything yet? :hugs: xx


----------



## lauraemily17

Nope, not a thing. They just keep checking my blood pressure at the mo which was 140/98 last time so it's going up & down. They've said a Dr won't see me until the bloods come back. They've just hooked me up to a machine to measure beanies heartrate & movements. Beanie not liking machines has given DH a wondrful display of limbs poking out of the bump then gave himself the hiccups!! He seems to be doing fine.


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-the plan is if i get pregnant, dh is going to continue to enlist and i just go and live with him once he gets stationed and then once the baby comes, i go and enlist so i can become an active duty officer. And yes it feels good to see the smiley. And my temp is 97.71 right now.

Emma-yes im happy that ov happened sooner rather than later.

Laura-i have a good feeling this time too.

Afm, dh and i dtd again not too long ago. We are pretty much not putting ttc on hold. We are saying whatever happens happens. We are not going to decide our future.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Way to go Patrice! :thumbup: Beautiful non-stress plan!

Laura- I am soo glad your dh is there! :thumbup: Try not to stress too much ( I know you are sweating bullets about now) ...What's the deal with the protein? I am going to do a quick research, B right back! :)


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura- 
Ah, okay, I am studied some mroe now! So if you have 300 mg of protein in 24 hour period plust the high blood pressure they may suspect preeclampsia, correct? In which case they may suggest a C-Section. At this point baby would be just fine so don't worry! 35 weeks is pretty much full term...in fact my first dd was born at like 34 weeks if I remember and she was perfect! 

Are you still in hospital? Did they say how many urine samples you have to give? Btw- are you getting tired of peeing in cups :haha: Glad beanie is kicking away and hiccuping for your dh, lol. When I had to go in for monitoring with my second dd she wouldn't move an inch! They wanted to measure her movements over an hour period and the little nut decided to take a nap :growlmad: lol


----------



## lauraemily17

Seen the Dr & they're giving me tablets for my blood pressure to get it down but are keeping me in over night to monitor it do they get the dose right. He didn't actually give me the protein numbers but as I don't have all the pre-eclampsia symptoms & Beanie was healthy on the monitor they aren't thinking of inducing or a c section yet. Hopefully the tablets will be enough to keep it under control for at least the next 3 weeks to get to full term. Glad Beanies all ok.

On a positive, I'm now on maternity leave as I won't be going in for the next 2 days now, yay!!


----------



## lauraemily17

That's funny that your daughter decided to sleep, babys are naughty before they're even born it seems!! 

Steph - when's your appointment today?


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura- nuts for having to stay in overnight! Does your dh work tonight? or will he be able to pop in? 

I am surprised they didn't tell you the protein levels yet :shrug: 
Yay!for maternity leave! :thumbup: All this time to yourself (yeah right) lol!


----------



## SpudsMama

Laura, I'm glad they're keeping you in overnight. I know it probably doesn't feel great to you and DH right now but you and Beanie are in the best place :hugs: Little Reece/Xander is just keeping you on your toes! :haha: xx


----------



## Steph32

My appt is at 2:30 which is a few hours, so I will update when I get home... I'm kind of nervous about it, just because I will be finding out a lot today. Hopefully everything looks great.

So Laura, they are keeping you overnight? Is it an NST they are doing, or just continually monitoring your bp and protein? I hope that they send you home with everything being ok. The only thing I know about protein in the urine is in reference to GD, because when you are not eating enough your body starts breaking down protein and it ends up in your urine. I believe they will be testing that for me today too.

Patrice- Yay for smiley face! It really would be funny if you did get pg this cycle after making the decision about the Navy. You know what they say, "Life happens when we are busy making other plans!" :)


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph- I can't wait to hear how your appointment went! :thumbup: No reason to be nervous- the way you say baby keeps kicking, etc, he is healthy and active :) Just think- he could be born any day now! That is such an exciting and dreadful time all together! I say dreadful because you try to be prepared for the unexpected lol. Ya got your bag, your plan, your man, and.....wait time, lol. It's when someone decides to alter their path in the slightest that things start to happen :haha: I have been so lucky with my two dd...both times I was resting, woke up feeling fairly refreshed (as can be at that stage) and started feeling pains. I hope yours goes smooth and fast with no middle of the night surprises! :thumbup: Give Nicholas a hug! He'll be a "big" brother soon :)


----------



## lauraemily17

I really hope everything goes well for you today Steph & you get lots of reassurance. Finally made it onto the ward. Still waiting to see someone to know what is being monitored tonight. So far they've only checked for protein once & although checked my blood pressure lots haven't done that now for 5 hours!! DH was on a late shift so was at work for a grand total of 15 mins before leaving to come to the hospital, think he'll be given compassionate time off for it. He's on a night shift tomorrow though do's going to be pretty knackered as he's coming back to the hospital for 11am tomorrow!! 

Steph - the protein is linked to the high blood pressure. Apparently the high blood pressure causes the kidneys to process stuff too quickly which is why proteins in the urine.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura- hope you get some info soon for you and dh's sake! :wacko: Glad to hear you are settled in though...hope your dh gets some rest:sleep: or takes the shift off!


----------



## lauraemily17

He may need to otherwise he'll end up sleeping through visiting hours if I'm kept in longer. Not so hopeful now about getting out tomorrow. Blood pressure is back up again. They've given me my first lot if tablets & going to check it again in a bit. 1 of the ladies on my ward was admitted overnight for the same reason as me, 5 weeks ago!!!!! One of Steves friends also spent a week in hospital when her blood pressure hit the same as mine!!

You know I've had a weird feeling for a long time now that I wasn't going to actually get any maternity leave at home before Beanie arrives. I really really hope I'm wrong though.


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> You know I've had a weird feeling for a long time now that I wasn't going to actually get any maternity leave at home before Beanie arrives. I really really hope I'm wrong though.

:roll: Isn't that the way life works out? :roll: The best made plans! A baby has a way of just turning our worlds tipsy-turvey but always ina good way! :thumbup: I just hope you don't have to spend 5 weeks in the hospital :growlmad: That'd be a drag for sure for both you and dh! To spend entire ML in the hospital :wacko: But honestly, I don't think that is going to happen. Was it you who said you thought beanie may come early?? Seems like we were talking about that before :shrug: At this stage he would be healthy but I hope you are able to go home tomorrow!


----------



## Grey Eyes

AFM- dh is outside instructing the girls again. This time he started them with the _low-horse _on balance. It's so cute! They are both so well balanced though, they do very well :thumbup: I wanted to practice also but dh said with all my body changes, balance changes, etc, he wouldn't let me take risk of falling. I can see his point :shrug: So here I sit at my computer, lol! Anyway I have an assignment to finish up before evening so my evening is freeeeee! :happydance: lol


----------



## Steph32

So all is well! Baby's measurements evened out now, with all of them being somewhere in between 35-37 weeks. The head growth actually slowed down a lot since, measuring only 35 weeks! But the weight estimation right now was 6lb 12oz already! That means probably around an 8 lb baby, which isn't too bad. I was just surprised to see that he currently weighs what Nicholas did when he was born. At least I know if he was born soon, he'd be at a good weight! So much for all the "newborn" clothes I've bought (5-8 lbs)! I also asked about the cravings, and he wasn't particularly concerned with my iron level and said that this could be a normal thing in pregnancy... :shrug: He did the strep b test (I'll get the results next week) but didn't check my cervix yet. I guess they'll start that at 37 weeks. Anyway, that's about it, it was a really easy and quick appt!

Laura- How are things going now? Are they just waiting to see if the meds will work to bring down your bp, and if so, they'll release you? If they can't bring it down... would they just keep you at the hospital indefinitely or would they induce you?? I really hope you'll get your ML...


----------



## lauraemily17

Thats fantastic news Steph :D not long til you'll be meeting him!!

Ive had 2 tablets & my blood pressure dropped within half hour but still in a high range. I guess if they get a couple of normal readings tomorrow I'll be allowed home on the meds. If it doesn't go down they'll keep me in until either it does go down or they decide it would be better to induce / c section. 

It's 12.45 here & really should be asleep but I've got 2 other ladies who both snore on my part of the ward!! The nursery is also next door so keep catching bits of new borns crying. Not that I mind the new norms, I get excited hearing them!!

Coy - DH is spot on re the balance. It will be well off now even if you haven't noticed it!! I'm always almost falling over my feet or walking into things, such ad the wall!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph- I am excited for you that is all great news :happydance: I would keep the newborn clothes though :shrug: they are alot smaller than we think even at 8 pounds! They just might fit! lol :)

Laura- glad your bp is dropping. I hope you get some rest amidst all the noisy neighbors :haha:

AFM- I am exhausted suddenly...I cooked dinner, (oven-baked ribs, rice, vegetables, etc) and have hard slammed my assignment. Now my poor brain is reeling from the juvenile justice system. Rotten kids :growlmad: ! Lol! :haha:

Now I think I'll geta glass of ice water, get my dinner and gof ind my family...Dh is letting the girls watch a mmovie with their dinner this time :dohh: lol, Mulan, to be specific, one of their favorites, he is rewarding them for doing well :) So guess I'll find a spot on the couch ? :shrug:

Laura- what they giving you for dinner in there? :shrug: I know Emma said the chicken is awesome, and it's pretty good here, but I am always so darn starving by the time I finish giving birth old horse meat would probably taste good:haha: (K, maybe not :sick: lol).


----------



## Steph32

Laura- Hope your BP goes down more. What number would they like to see it at? I thought that maybe 150 was a decent number, not good, but not bad enough to induce. One of my friends didn't get an emergency c-section until her blood pressure was 190. (I don't know what the bottom number was)

Coy- Don't worry, I'm keeping all the newborn clothes... what else would I do with them? :haha: They're already washed and folded in the drawer... and over half of them my mom got and already washed for me, so not like I can return them. Well.... once we are done with them, if you're having a boy I can send some to you!

I know what you mean about being hungry after giving birth!! During the 4 days I was laboring I had not eaten much at all, just nibbling while I could but so focused on the contractions and not even hungry. But after giving birth the hospital food was SOOO good! And it was nothing special, I think I just had a plain turkey sandwich... and I would never normally even consider eating hospital food... but it was so nice to actually eat again!


----------



## shradha

Laura- I am so relieved that your bp has come down.......when are they discharging you?.....the cries of the babies in the nursery must be making you think about beanie.....when you can hold beanie in Your arms......:hugs:
When you want to sleep snores can be a bit annoying..... Your dh must be really worried......


----------



## shradha

Steph- I think smell can be due to hormonal changes....... My cousin was telling me when she was nearing date....she started loving the smell of fresh paint....and all..... Baby is doing good:happydance:...... :hugs:......


----------



## shradha

Patrice- I missed that smiley this time..... Clear blue has still not delivered my pack.....so I have to depend upon strips of homecheck...... Last month was so happy to see it....... That's wonderful that you BD.......keeping fingers crossed.....I really have the feeling that you have nailed it......soooo happy for you.....:happydance::hugs:...........:dust:


----------



## shradha

Coy- I feel miserable...more because I can't figure out my O..... Again today my temps have dipped....96.5f ...... This time we are BD everyday...... feel bad for dh....he comes to sleep late ....at 1,2 am.....yesterday it was 2.30 am.....I was waiting......my sleep has gone......now I am exactly an owl...... Opk are not helping....... I am going nuts.......I am so sorry ...you all have your own problems to deal with....and here I am brooding.......:cry:


----------



## Grey Eyes

shradha said:


> Coy- I feel miserable...more because I can't figure out my O..... Again today my temps have dipped....96.5f ...... This time we are BD everyday...... feel bad for dh....he comes to sleep late ....at 1,2 am.....yesterday it was 2.30 am.....I was waiting......my sleep has gone......now I am exactly an owl...... Opk are not helping....... I am going nuts.......I am so sorry ...you all have your own problems to deal with....and here I am brooding.......:cry:

That's what we are here for! :hugs: We share our problems :friends: TTC can be like an emotional roller coaster-- you worry that you won't ovulate, then when you get your positive opk you worry that you'll miss it somehow, or that you don't have enough cm or it's maybe the wrong kinds :nope: Then you worry that all the bd pressure will stress your dh :wacko: And then if it all develops back into AF it seems crushing. All we can do is try to do everything correctly, e.g., pay attention to our cycles, bd the 5 fertile days or at least once or twice during that period....then try to relax! I would have a tough time- when I knew AF had started I would get a glass of wine (the only glass I would drink each month) sit back, and try to plan for the next one :haha: Then I'd pig-out on everything chocolate for about 2 days and start to feel better :hugs: lol.

Is there any way that you can post pics of your opk strips? I use www.photobucket.com - once you post your pics into your album there it gives you a code you click on- it automatically copies, then you can just paste it into your posts....that's the only way I know how to do it! I'd love to try to "interpret" your strips...you mention double lines and sometimes they can be a bugger to read :roll:

Don't feel miserable! You are doing everything right :hugs: And don't worry about your dh's diabetes affecting fertility at all (my dh used to worry), My dh has it and so far so good :thumbup:

Are there other factors you may be stressing about? I know just AF showing up is a huge headache, but you'll get your bfp! And you're still greatly in the running this month don't forget! Still looking for that eggy! :):thumbup:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Oh- Shradha, I forgot to mention--don't worry too much about temps, there are so many factors that can influence it by a few points! They are usually pretty accurate but some of the most detailed instruction sites tell you there are some temps best disregarded! Also- how long are your cycles again? Patrice has mentioned long cycles and her doc told her sometimes you'll have 2 lh surges (positive opk) per cycle and to go with the second surge as the one that signals ovulation :shrug:


----------



## SpudsMama

Steph, I'm glad your appt went well and your little boy is such a good weight already. I predict he'll be between 8.5lbs and 9lbs :thumbup:

Laura, any news this morning? I bet hearing those newborn cries is a big reality check! Every time I'm around babies I'm thinking "wow, I'm going to have one of those soon" :haha:


----------



## lauraemily17

It really is Em!! I can't help but have a quick peak at them everytime I walk past as well, they're so cute!! 

Keeping everything crossed I'll be out today. Took my blood pressure at 6 this morning & it was down to 123/71, my pre pregnancy BP. Apparently they'll take it again at 10 & hopefully if it's still low & the consultants happy I'll get to go home. 

Steph - re the induction I think you're right & it will need to be higher before they induce so if it doesn't go down they'll keep me in to monitor & induce when it reaches dangerous levels. Hopefully that won't happen though. 

Coy - yes you're right we were thinking he'd come early. Hopefully only by a couple if weeks though! Do you still think yours will come early Steph? 

Shradha - we understand how you feel. It took us 8 months if TTC to conceive our first baby. I tried something new every month, but it tool a couple IOC months to get my head around OPKs & temps. I actually ended up going straight for a clear blue fertility monitor after 1 month of OPKs which I found a lot better, took 4 months of using it to conceive first then it was first month trying for second 2. It's more expensive then the clearblue smilies but maybe worth considering depending on how this month goes. We're all here for you. :hugs: 

Thank you all for your support. You girls are fantastic :hugs: 

How's everyone else doing today?


----------



## mzswizz

Laura-Hopefully you will be able to leave today and get to rest at home :hugs:

Shadra-Thanks. Im glad i didnt have to go buy another pack for this cycle though so it was a win/win for me. 

Steph-That is soo true. Its usually when you plan new adventures and make decisions when things like getting pregnant pops out of nowhere :haha:

Coy-How are you today?

Emma-Cant believe your pregnancy is almost done. Time is flying by thats for sure.

AFM, im cd15 today and my opk is negative which means....ov day is today :happydance: My temp dropped significantly from 97.71 to 97.14 :shock: So i am definitely ov'ing today which means I will be 1dpo tomorrow yay :happydance: This cycle, even though on my chart it has the prenatal vitamins, i haven't been taking them routinely. So i missed A LOT of days. I think i have taken them probably 3 times or so :blush: It would be pretty funny if I do get pregnant because of the fact that my mind and DH's mind has been sooo focused on the Navy that we were willing to put TTC on hold. Either way it goes...we are still going to go to the Navy. Our plan is if im not pregnant then we go to boot camp together etc. But if i am pregnant, dh continues the enlistment process, i move when he gets stationed, and by then I should be almost ready to give birth so it will work out fine. Then once i have the baby, i think i will wait maybe 6 months and then continue with my enlistment process so we both can be active duty officers :thumbup: So i think it will work out fine for us. I know one thing i got to work on is swimming. Im a pretty okay swimmer. I dont get to swim alot but i can swim. I just got to practice more. Now my dh can swim like a professional and im more on the novice level :haha: So got to practice that because swimming from one side of the olympic pool to the other in 14 mins and floating for 5 mins is part of boot camp and they will only do that once. So i just have to practice so i wont psych myself out and fail. Well now its all a waiting game now :coffee:


----------



## lauraemily17

I love how you've got it all figured out Patrice. Baby's do have a habit of coming at the most inconvenient times. Fit us a due date of July/Aug this year was bad due to DH Olympic commitments with work so it pushed us to start TTC a year before that but low & behold it took the whole year. When we started TTC again after the tests re the miscarriages we hadn't actually twigged what the due date would be but thought due to the 3 month break it would take a at least a few months. Nope, conceived straight away & he was our strong 1!!

Poor DH will be working stupidly long shifts with a very young baby, but we wouldn't have it any other way to get our precious baby!!


----------



## lauraemily17

Not do hopeful on getting out of here any time soon as still not seen a Dr :(


----------



## mzswizz

awww hope they will let you out soon :hugs: And if i get pregnant this month, my due date will be feb. 13th which will be pretty much a valentine's day day baby. Also, the baby will be a valentine's day/dating anniversary (feb. 18th) present. So we shall see.

About my temp drop, since my temp dropped VERY LOW for ov, is that a good thing like does it mean it could be a strong ov or something?


----------



## lauraemily17

I would say yes as I got noticeable drops in my temp on o day when I conceived!! How's your cm looking. 

Been given another tablet then half hour later blood pressure back to borderline high of 139/90. :( I have a bad feeling :(


----------



## mzswizz

Well cm wise, i had ewcm when we dtd etc but now i dont really have alot. CM wise i wouldnt think i am o'ing today but temp and opk wise proves otherwise. But for cm, i just take it as dtd is effecting my cm. Usually when i dtd, i dont really notice a lot of cm..only feels the aftermath leaking out throughout the day. So its pretty normal for me to not be able to detect my cm. But i do see it when its on the tp and i did just have some ewcm like a few minutes ago followed by some cramping so let's hope this is it! I just was shocked to see how my temp dropped by .57 :shock: That's a huge drop compared to when i normally ov. Also, hoping your BP finally decides to go to normal range so you can leave. Sucks your in limbo right now.


----------



## SpudsMama

I would definitely say a bigger drop is a good sign Patrice. I never had much of a dip but the cycle I conceived it was more significant :thumbup:

I hope your BP comes down a bit Laura, a hospital stay is never fun :nope: Although, I bet you're nice and cool in there! Have they said anything about how high it will have to go before they think about inducing/c-section? xx


----------



## mzswizz

Emma-Well i guess now i pretty much have to wait and see what happens. I was pretty surprised to see how low my temp dropped and when i put it into FF, it automatically said possible ov detection cd15 so i was happy to see that. Now i just have to wait until cd18 so that ff can confirm. I just hope my temps increase and stay up high if not then there's always once we get done with boot camp and everything else. So let's see if i will be having an edd of feb. 13, 2013 or not. And now AF will be due on June 3rd because of my 11 day LP. So we shall see what happens. Starting to get mild cramping on my right ovary so im thinking the egg is coming from the right side.


----------



## lauraemily17

I bet you've seen your fair share of hospitals Emma with your Mum being poorly so know how rubbish they are!! Ours however is sweltering!! I assume due to it being the maternity part in it's own building. We do have windows in our bay which open so it's starting to cool now as there seems to be a breeze. 

Still not seen a Dr. All I've been told is they'll give ne drugs to control it & keep me in overnight to monitor the dose & make sure it's working. Everything else I know from 2 lovely ladies in the same bay as me. Ones been here for 5 weeks!! She's finally getting induced on Friday if a scan tomorrow is ok at 36 weeks after having a bad few days. That said, today her blood pressure is totally normal!!


----------



## Steph32

Laura- So you're still in the hospital? I was hoping by now they would have discharged you, since it's so late in the day already after spending the whole night there! But I guess they are keeping you until your bp gets even lower? I thought maybe with 139 they'd be "ok" with that and send you off with your meds. I know that's not ideal, but I didn't think that was in a dangerous range. What number do they want to see it at. That sucks you haven't had a dr come around to let you know what's going on. Hey, do you have a bp monitor at home so you can check daily? I know they are cheap and easy to get, so just wondering if they have suggested that. That way you can closely monitor and if it starts to consistently be at a certain level (despite your meds) you can go straight to the hospital. It's just a shame you have to be kept there for who knows how long! Fx'd is doesn't get high enough to have to induce/c-section. We want that baby to keep cooking a bit longer!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura- aw, I had hoped they'd let you go home by now...it is hard to get real rest in a hospital :nope: Irritates the heck out of me that they haven't had a doc to see you yet...is this the hospital you'll deliver at? Hope their labor team is more responsive! :growlmad: I am sure they are as they don't have a loto f choice :haha: What options have they laid out for you so far given the possibilities?


----------



## lauraemily17

I think the midwife wants me out as she's been trying to get a Dr down to see me as it's only a Dr who can discharge me. I still know nothing about numbers or anything until a Dr sees me. The reason the Dr hasn't been to see me is because they are all busy on l&d so I can't really complain. Blood pressure back to normal again so the meds are obviously working. It'll be something silly like 11pm tonight they see me & send me home. It's already 6.30pm!!

Steph - I do have a monitor at home & hopefully that'll help sway them to let me out!! Its beautiful weather as well, finally. Perfect blue sky & 25 degrees & I can't even leave the building!!! :(


----------



## shradha

Hi Patrice.....you are online.....


----------



## mzswizz

yes shadra im online.

afm, been getting dull cramping on and off still. nothing too painful though so thats good.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies!

Shradha- strange to see you on here this time of day! Normally I catch you at about 1:30 a.m. my time :) I have been trying to figure out all our diff times...I think Steph is an hour different than me, Laura is 7 hours ahead of me, Patrice must be on Eastern time,...nice when we can all get on here together though, huh?! :thumbup: How are you feeling today? Your temps are still in the 96.0's how did your opk's look? I know it would be difficult when it's hot as you have to drink so much...but staying hydrarted is infinately more important!

Patrice- Ovulation day today? :happydance: Hope ya catch this one, they are tricky little buggers! :haha:

Steph- glad your appointment went well yesterday and you can (hopefullu) have a stress free couple of weeks before baby!

Laura...7:30 at night there are you out yet? :nope: Does your dh work tonight or will be be able to take you home? Make him take you home in the police van with lights on lol:haha:

Emma- how are you?


----------



## shradha

Coy and Laura - thank you so much for the support.....

Patrice- all the best for tomorrow :thumbup:....wow you can swim......that's one thing that I can't....... I am afraid of heights and water....so didn't learn to swim:nope:.......

Laura- hopefully today the doc comes to visit you and discharges you....

Laura , steph and Emma - I always pray that you all have a good delivery and don't have to go through much pain.....have healthy and cute babes..:hugs:

Coy- last month my cycles were of 38 days..... So I should be O in the next 2 days..... But I feel this time I may go back to my regular cycles of 32 days.... If that's true then I may have already ovulated..... Let's wait and see for 2 more days........ I will continue to BD till this week....and then stop....keeping fingers crossed...... This time I feel I have done better than previous months.....

I know it is difficult to keep a sitter..... Specially with such a neighbor around....you must be craving to have some time together as a couple.......


----------



## shradha

Patrice- wow O ....today :happydance:....go for it :hugs:....... It is good that your cramps are not that bad.....

Coy- yea....I am waiting for dh.......ok I better rush he is going to sleep....I must catch him before he sleeps...bye...see you Tom


----------



## Grey Eyes

AFM- woke up later again today, I have been sleeping hard :shrug: I am still feeling tired though. Today I have to prepare a glucose report for dh's doctor then decide what to do with myself? I am not feeling very energetic at the moment :haha: Not sure why but just feel dragged out and have a headache...I know what I need! A tall iced quad shot latte with skim milk :cloud9: Ahhhh. Yes. I am fairly certain that would fix me, lol :haha:

My girls aren't helping- they are currently chasing each other in the living room screaming. :roll: They have so much energy! Steph, you will be amazed how aweosme it is with 2 children! They entertain each other. My first dd was always happy but there was a sadness because she didn't have playmates- now they are terrors! lol

My


----------



## Grey Eyes

Shradha- 

You know this is a TTC thread when one of you literally interupts yourself to say hurriedly "dh is going to bed! I gotta go catch him-BYE!" :rofl: That's how ya get it done, am I right?! :thumbup:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice- is your ovulation day always pretty crampy and painful? I noticed mine were pretty sharp and intense but very brief.


----------



## mzswizz

coy-actually no. i never really knew when ov day was because i wouldnt even have a hint of a cramp so this is new to me.

shadra-yes i learned how to swim because dh taught me. like a few years ago. but i have t o get better at it.


----------



## Grey Eyes

mzswizz said:


> coy-actually no. i never really knew when ov day was because i wouldnt even have a hint of a cramp so this is new to me.
> 
> shadra-yes i learned how to swim because dh taught me. like a few years ago. but i have t o get better at it.

Seriously! You just learned to swima few years ago? :saywhat: Patrice, you are my hero!! :hugs: I don't know how to swim yet :nope: My dh is, naturally (he would be :growlmad:lol) a professional deep sea diver, Navy Seal instrcutor, and here I am I can't even dog paddle! :haha: He has promised to teach me but there are no pools in our area and it depends on how badly his legs ache. :shrug:


----------



## mzswizz

yep just learned. but i have to get better though if i want to pass boot camp.


----------



## SpudsMama

I can't swim either, I always struggled as a child and had a bit of panic once on holiday when I paddled too far out and got stuck which has since put me off trying again. I think that's why I'm so hopeful for a water birth. I want this baby to be confident in the water, and what better start than being born in the stuff? :haha:


----------



## lauraemily17

Pretty rubbish swimmer here to!! I do know the technique but not got a lot of stamina & I can only go swimming in out door pools as in door ones give me tonsilitus!!'that's why i spend as much time as pos in the sea or pool when on holiday abroad. 

Shradha - love you running off to get some BD in!! 

Coy - i think you've been working too hard. When you say you got up late, what's late to you? You seem to be a night owl like I was before I was pregnant. Now I have to be in bed a good couple of hours earlier but still like to sleep in as long!! 

Steph - so is your hospital bag all packed and ready now? I'm so repacking mine after my experience in hospital now!! 

Afm - still in. No Drs available to see me. It's such a waste of money & resource as my blood pressures much more stable I'm the normal range, I really don't need to be here. Shows how short they are on experienced staff!! DH
Really isn't taking it well. He's been so worried & now on a nightshift in a very grumpy mood & his justification for his grumpiness is me being in hospital. Any criminals he catches best be on their best behaviour!! Coy, he did actually offer to take me home in the police car if I was seen really late!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura- lol to the ride in a police car! :thumbup: That'd be fun, go for it! :haha: I bet your dh is stressing out, it'd be hard not to. Stupid doctors! I sure hope you get more attention during labor and delivery!

As far as getting up late, I slept until 8 a.m. this morning! Everyone else was up but my 3 year climbed into bed w/ me :haha: But I was up until like 2 a.m. or so :shrug: That's my "quiet time" lol.

I sure hope you get to go home soon- and yes, I can imagine after this little test run that you will be packing your bags different!


----------



## lauraemily17

Day 2 & my body has already kicked into the hospitals schedule. I'm awake at 5.45am & first BP check is at 6am!! At least I can get another hour or so sleep afterwards!

Coy - as I suspected, 6 hours sleep is NOT, I repeat NOT a lie in for a pregnant lady!! I know how much you like your quiet time in the early hours so could DH maybe take care of the girls for a few hours in the morning so you can get more sleep??


----------



## lauraemily17

Um, 40 dsys left on my ticker, time to start taking bets as to when Beanie will be arriving & whether naturally or via induction/ c section!!


----------



## shradha

Laura- don't worry......I feel beanie will come through normal delivery.......will not trouble mommy ..... On time...... Dh must be counting days......men are very sensitive.....we can talk our hearts out .... But they never talk.....keep everything inside......you have to encourage him to talk......:hugs:.....


----------



## shradha

mzswizz said:


> yep just learned. but i have to get better though if i want to pass boot camp.

You are lucky......don't worry you will pass .......me and dh once went to learn swimming.....my pa is an amazing swimmer....but I was shocked to know that even dh was afraid of water.....:flower:..... Just like me........ Pa was very sad........ He said neither his daughter nor his son- in law can ever swim....:shrug:.......


----------



## lauraemily17

That's so true Shradha. I thought my DH was actually quite good about talking about his feelings until we has the miscarriages & he bottled quite a bit up. He's a bit better now as he told mr how he felt last night, but stupidly waited until he was at work & said it via text!! Men hey??!! I've just spoken to him now & his boss ended up sending him home early!! I've told him to sleep properly & not worry about getting in early, my 1st blood pressure reading has been great so I really can't see I'll be in another night. 

How are you today?


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> That's so true Shradha. I thought my DH was actually quite good about talking about his feelings until we has the miscarriages & he bottled quite a bit up. He's a bit better now as he told mr how he felt last night, but stupidly waited until he was at work & said it via text!! Men hey??!! I've just spoken to him now & his boss ended up sending him home early!! I've told him to sleep properly & not worry about getting in early, my 1st blood pressure reading has been great so I really can't see I'll be in another night.
> 
> How are you today?

Laura & Shrdha-
My dh is the same way. He is generally very open but about things like our mc- he waited a few months to talk about it much. Even tonight he mentioned that he had been worried about this baby...And he still said very little but when they are like that the "little bits" speak volumes! 

Laura, I am glad your dh got a little extra time to rest and I hope you get to take advantage of a few x-tra hours sleep! :thumbup:

My dh does generally take the girls here and there and gives me time to rest or study.....such as this morning he was in watching cartoons with them, they both end up sitting on his lap and cuddling (crush, huh?!) :haha: but the little one has a way of sneaking off and getting in bed with mom :flower: Silly girl :) Plus, she has decided it's time to get rid of her potty chair and start using the "big girl" potty and I am her elected helper :roll: lol, so anytime day or night she has to go it's Mom or a fit! :rofl:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Well, I did manage to get some stuff done--I surprised myself this evening, dh had the girls entertained so I sneaked off and managed to take a shower, wash dinner dishes, put away left overs, clean up the kitchen, do a load of laundry and get another one ready, let the dog out, cover the garden (it frosts still), and all in a half-hour :smug: I am proud of myself, lol.

Now I am gonna get eady for bed- just as you are getting up Laura no doubt! It is 10 minutes past midnight here so I am guessing about 7 in the morning your time??


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> Um, 40 dsys left on my ticker, time to start taking bets as to when Beanie will be arriving & whether naturally or via induction/ c section!!

Gotta sleep on it and think about it, hmmmm...:haha: I'll come up with a prediction in the morning! :haha:


----------



## lauraemily17

I so need to learn to Br that efficient Coy!! I think it comes with being a Mommy as my Mum is just the same. She's coming round mine next week to do some spring cleaning & I intend to pay far closer attention then when I did when I lived at home all those years ago!!!

First bit of good news for the day, Beanie is head down!!! I felt some very weird movements this morning & wondered if he'd moved. I'm just hoping he stays there now. I'm currently hooked up to a fetal monitor & he's moving all over, probably trying to escape it the little rascal but still keeping his head down thankfully!!


----------



## SpudsMama

Just saw your status on FB Laura, great news! As for predictions, I'll say he'll be born vaginally, but via induction. I think he'll be early though, maybe by a week or two, no more than that. I'm just making it up as I type though so don't place much trust in what I say :haha: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Laura-Hope all goes well for you.

Shadra-Thanks. I hope i pass. DH is a pretty good swimmer but me on the other hand, I know the basics but i just got to build my endurance. The test will be in an Olympic size pool and they said its deeper than 8ft :shock: im just getting use to 6 ft :haha:

Coy-wow you are one super woman i must say. You get alot done. :thumbup:

Emma & Steph-How are you?

AFM, im on cd16 and my temp is 97.42. Its not a major temp rise but atleast it rose. Just got to wait and see what the next 2 days worth of temps are looking like. TBH, im in between about wanting to be pregnant. I mean I would love to get pregnant because we have been trying so long and hard but at the same time, if i do get pregnant, I will be delayed in the Navy enlistment process. Our recruiter and the rest of his team are making sure we are both processed together and at the same time so if i do get pregnant its like all the hard work was done for nothing. Now im not saying I wouldnt be happy if I do get pregnant but i just think it would be a little harder to get our paperwork etc together if we end up enlisting at different times. So as you can see im back and forth with wanting to be pregnant and wanting a pregnancy to come after we are enlisted. But at the end of the day, its whatever God decides. So if we conceive now, then obviously he has a plan for us and we will make it through no matter what. TTC wise, this morning, I had alot of creamy cm. So im thinking ov was yesterday. I have no more dull cramping and its back to normal. The only thing is, I woke up with a headache this morning but i think its just from being very exhausted. And yesterday, my uterus area was very sensitive. Dont know why but it felt as if it was thin or very fragile. Never had felt that before so that was a first and I felt that throughout the whole day. Well on the bright side im 1dpo finally so let the countdown begin.


----------



## lauraemily17

Thanks Emma. Home now, yay!!! I'm in labetalol which is a beta blocker. It's taken double the starting dose to get my blood pressure down. I was hoping us get through life without needing beta blockers but with my family history of blood pressure probs it was never really likely. Just hope I can get off them after Beanies born. There's a few possible side affects for babies but they're rare & it's worse for him I think if u don't take them. 

Plan now is more detailed test of urine as it's still showing protein in it & midwife to check blood pressure again in a few days, then back to hospital for more BP, blood & urine checks after my scan next Tuesday. The Dr thinks it may just be pregnancy related high blood pressure rather than pre-eclampsia which follow up tests should confirm, if it is I'm more likely to make it to term but, (my favourite bit) they won't let ne go over due now i'm on meds! :D I would have really hated it if I ended up going over but now I know fit certain in 5 weeks & 5 days I'll either have my little boy or be in labour!!


----------



## mzswizz

yay so happy for you Laura. Atleast everything is working itself out. See i told you everything will work out. :hugs:

AFM, just got back home from an interview for the same job i have now except it will be full time. In the meantime of us not being in the military, i want us to start saving up so thats why im hoping to get this job so by the time we are shipped out to Chicago to do boot camp, we will have a good amount saved up so we wont have no worries.


----------



## mzswizz

soooo i was on FF and decided to change the settings on the fertility analyzer to just the opk/ov watch detector because i dont really check my cm often and i dont really put any specific signs or symptoms so i just base it off of temps and opk. And well lo and behold with that setting, it changed my chart and it has me at 1dpo and have the vertical line stating that ov day was cd15 but it just didnt do a CL yet so yayyyyy :happydance:


----------



## lauraemily17

I've played around with that setting & it won't give you a cover line it just sets o day as the day of a positive opk. As frustrating as it it is best to wait the 3 days after 0 where there's enough temps to confirm. Your temp rise is fine, mine took a couple if days to increase enough to be 100% certain of O. With your smiley & temp drop I'm sure you've def o'd this time.


----------



## SpudsMama

Patrice, you just know you're going to be pregnant now you're not sure whether it's good timing or not :rofl:

Laura, I'm so jealous that you're guaranteed to not go overdue!! I'm convinced Phoebe will be late :dohh: Rubbish time-keeping runs in the family :haha: xx


----------



## mzswizz

i think i will get the coverline once im 3dpo. I have no problem waiting for that but i was just surprised that it confirmed it as being cd15 so i am happy to say the least that I did ovulate this cycle :happydance: Also, from looking at march chart (i o'd that cycle) and comparing it to my current cycle, my current cycle had a massive dip for ov compared to the march cycle and just like march's cycle the rise wasnt a massive one but it was a rise and 2 and 3 dpo were the higher ones so i think that is whats going to happen. Just got to wait and see if im right but im glad to see that i o'd yesterday.

Emma-tbh it would be a shock if i do get pregnant :rofl: If i do...then i will prove those people who said "dont think about it and it will happen" right which im hoping wont happen :haha: Its pretty much a wait game now. Im just happy to be in the tww for once now :rofl:


----------



## lauraemily17

Maybe you should count to 2 weeks after your due date so anything earlier is a bonus?! :rofl:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies!

Laura- glad you are home now! :thumbup: My prediciton...I am thinking he will come naturally and about 3-4 days early. Because he seems so active and dislikes the monitor, etc, I am guessing he's gonna want to come out soon :haha: He's head down and getting ready! :thumbup:

Patrice- I think you'll get prego this time round because now you want something else and that's just the way kids are :rofl: What about if you are prego, maybe dh stays off enlisting until you can both enlist together? It would only be a metter of a few more months and would ensure you stay together after enlistment/ :shrug:

Shradha- how are you today?

Steph- you're MIA! :cry:

Emma- lol, Phoebe is playing the bongos on your rubs, eh? :haha: Get used to it, she's gonna be a sprawleri

Ashley- also MIA! :nope:


----------



## Grey Eyes

AFM- woke up with terrible aches and pains this morning and a headache to boot...I am thinking I slept wrong again? So what do I do? Don my workout gear, flip on a backwards hat, and go out in the back yard for a workout :haha: I used my weight-bar this time, that way my lunges, squats, and bowties are a bit more effective. Yeah. Now my legs hurt too :sad1: lol. Gona have to stretch it out on dh's splits machine.

Bump is growing, at least it feels like it. It must be - dh keeps rubbing it, and saying "o my God, what's gonna happen to you _*later*_?" :rofl: I always tell him "It's just gonna keep getting bigger" lol.

Today I have planned: school, housecleaning, gotta cut the grass again in the yard :shrug:, and not sure what else will c ome up. But first, I think I may have a mug of hot tea :coffee: and toast. I am a bit more relaxed about the caffeine now and allow myself a half cup every other day or so :shrug:......


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-i have a feeling this may be it too which frightens me a little just because we have waited all this time and when it actually happens it eill be surreal. And i think dh can still just enlist but i would just wait it out. Either way, they should know we are married so atleast i will be able to just go right back to the base he is stationed at with no problem seeing as though we were married before we enlisted. I think its gets more complicated if we would've gotten married while enlisted.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Oh yeah, I almost forgot, I went ahead and colored my hair the other day, so YAY! I am back to brown hair :happydance: For some reason even the slightest bit of sunshine has me bleaching out. My 7 year old popped off the other day that I should dye my hair blond like all the beautiful women and dh got mad at her lol. He said I had beautiful hair and didn't need to change anything :awww: Sweet :) Lol, my girls :shrug:

I did call my doc and ask forst and he said "you should be fine. Just follow the instructions on the box".

...........................................:saywhat:....................................

I gues he should realize I was asking from the viewpoint of pregnancy, not on how to properly perform the coloring act :rofl:


----------



## lauraemily17

Grey Eyes said:


> I did call my doc and ask forst and he said "you should be fine. Just follow the instructions on the box".
> 
> ...........................................:saywhat:....................................
> 
> I gues he should realize I was asking from the viewpoint of pregnancy, not on how to properly perform the coloring act :rofl:

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Pics??


----------



## lauraemily17

TMI WARNING

I have had my first noticeable incontenance experience :dohh: use the bathroom to empty bladder, feel like I have successfully emptied said bladder, stand up & gush more comes out & runs down my leg!!! What??!!! It came from nowhere & is I hadn't recently taken my vits which makes my wee bright yellow I might have mistook it for my waters!!! I guess I can take it Beanie is getting his head nice & snug down there!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> TMI WARNING
> 
> I have had my first noticeable incontenance experience :dohh: use the bathroom to empty bladder, feel like I have successfully emptied said bladder, stand up & gush more comes out & runs down my leg!!! What??!!! It came from nowhere & is I hadn't recently taken my vits which makes my wee bright yellow I might have mistook it for my waters!!! I guess I can take it Beanie is getting his head nice & snug down there!!

Well, keep an "eye" on things, I worry it may have been your waters! Sounds like a typical water-breaking story to me :shrug: No pains or cramps??


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> Grey Eyes said:
> 
> 
> I did call my doc and ask forst and he said "you should be fine. Just follow the instructions on the box".
> 
> ...........................................:saywhat:....................................
> 
> I gues he should realize I was asking from the viewpoint of pregnancy, not on how to properly perform the coloring act :rofl:
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Pics??Click to expand...

Lol, I haven't taken any pics yet, but dh reassured me it's not "chunky" or patchy :haha: I do it myself (I don't trust hairdressers :shrug) so it's always risky :)


----------



## Grey Eyes

O my gosh, I've got baby-brain _*bad*_ today! I was trying to refresh the screen on my computer and instead of hitting F5 (like I'm supposed to) I just kept hitting the digit 5 and waiting for something to happen :dohh:

Then, when I was setting the table for dinner, I kept going and staring into the refrigerator trying to find the plates and forks :nope:

Now I am trying to finish an assignment in school and just feeling reeeaallly :sleep: lol! I think it's early to bed for me tonight (hopefullY) as I am totally exhausted for some reason. OH! But on a happy note I feel baby moving a lot of the time now! I'd say a good 25% of the time (s)he is kicking up a storm in there! These tiny little pushes and jabs :hugs:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Shradha---where are you? Online tonight?? :nope: :shrug:


----------



## lauraemily17

For once I'm sure it's not my waters, although it felt like a gush there wasn't a huge amount & id be quite worried if my waters are neon yellow!! :rofl: :rofl: 



Grey Eyes said:


> lauraemily17 said:
> 
> 
> TMI WARNING
> 
> I have had my first noticeable incontenance experience :dohh: use the bathroom to empty bladder, feel like I have successfully emptied said bladder, stand up & gush more comes out & runs down my leg!!! What??!!! It came from nowhere & is I hadn't recently taken my vits which makes my wee bright yellow I might have mistook it for my waters!!! I guess I can take it Beanie is getting his head nice & snug down there!!
> 
> Well, keep an "eye" on things, I worry it may have been your waters! Sounds like a typical water-breaking story to me :shrug: No pains or cramps??Click to expand...


----------



## lauraemily17

I do love baby brain for the entertainment sometimes but it's also frustrating!! I totally forgot my way home the other day & drove past our junction. Didn't reslise until I got to the next 1 which I thought was ours but couldnt understand why the sign post wrong!!


----------



## shradha

Checked temp.....97 f ....... Was discussing a lot with dh in the night...... I told him sorry.....I don't know when I have O...... This time I am clueless.....just have to wait and watch till 6 June.....:dohh:.....such a long wait.......:shrug:...coz if it is a 38 days cycle my window should have already been started from yesterday to Sunday.......today giving bd a break ...... Opk....same no improvements.....:cry:.... 
Just curious.....after implantation.....what are the changes one goes through? No cramps......I only had experienced cramps on 17 and 18 th...... We all were thinking it as bug....but I am sure it was cramps.......


----------



## shradha

Laura- finally you are home......:happydance: now this whole month...you have to be extra careful.....not to stress or exhaust yourself.......are you alone at home? It would have been good if someone is there with you incase you need help.....


----------



## shradha

Emma- they say that girls in womb are more naughty than boys.....and it's opposite when they are out.....boys are naughtier ...:hugs::happydance:


----------



## shradha

Patrice- I too have the feeling you are going to get a BFP..... :hugs:......don't stress yourself too much in boot camp...although I know you have to give your best...but take care.....:thumbup:


----------



## shradha

Coy- you love the brown color in your hair........ 
It must be really difficult to take care of everything alone......you must start sleeping early......sleep is very important........


----------



## Grey Eyes

Shradha- as far as implantation...from what I understand you can experience cramping during implantation that will feel like bad AF cramps. I didn't but have never had bad AF cramps either :shrug: Also the day after Ovulation your temp rises some, then the day after implantation it drops like o.4 degrees - for one day only- and then jumps back up. If you were getting implantation cramps around 17 and 18 that'd make sense in looking at your chart as you hovered around 96.8 (implantation?) 96.2 (the day after?) then back up to 97.0, a good 0.7-0.8 spike in temp. So, is it possible you just missed the Ov reading on opk because you had to drink fluids in the extreme heat?? Hmmmm...maybe you've been in the tww and didn't even know it :hugs: Guess we'll find out :happydance:

Oh, check out this link https://www.ehow.com/about_5375404_signs-symptoms-implantation.html

And nope- I don't necessarily love brown hair...but I was red for a long time and started to get old to me so went back to brown but I look horrid with bleached out hair and have a heckuva time keeping the sun from bleaching! :growlmad: So I am always happy to get a shade darker, lol!


----------



## Grey Eyes

O my gosh I just realized only 6 days until our u/s! :happydance: I am so excited, we'll (hopefully) find out if it's a girl or a boy .... I almost called to see if they could get us in sooner I am so excited then realized how silly I am being :dohh: ...less than a week...not_* too *_bad...


----------



## lauraemily17

That's going to go so quickly Coy!! I am definately getting more girl vibes now so it must be a boy!! I was certain a girl on my yoga class was having a girl but nope, it's a boy!! I am very consistently wrong!! :rofl:

Huge nesting urge today, got half of beanies clothes in the wash & we're going shopping later to replenish my hospital bag & pick up a few cheap maxi dresses & vest tops to see me through this heat!!

Normally i love being out in the sun but struggling with it now. Sat outside for half hour at 8.30 this morning before it gets too hot but was still too much :(

Think I'm starting to feel the effects if the tablets more now as well as been feeling quite light headed & a bit shaky after a busy half hour. Blood pressure was nice & low though, think my body isn't used to it!! Feeling very sleepy again now & only been awake for a couple of hours!!

Also, quick early labour question. It's not unusual for me to get pains & twinges here & there in my back & tummy which always turns out to be wind. This morning however I've had different pains & they only thing to liken them to is early period pains, they've not been followed by any wind so can't be that & have mostly subsided now I'm lying down. Do you think this is a sign of beanie starting to engage & things starting to soften? I don't think I'm about to go into later but wondering if it's a sign that I might in a few weeks?


----------



## lauraemily17

Shradha- your chart is a confusing one. Initially I thought you couldn't have I'd yet but it could be possible you O'd before you started plotting your temps, your pattern then makes more sense. I'm still hesitant though as I'd expect your temps to be higher. 

DH isn't back at work now until Tuesday when my mum's coming for the day so got plenty if company until then. I'm lucky though that I live within a few miles of my family & best friend so I've got lots of people nearby if needed.


----------



## SpudsMama

You predicted right for me Laura, you were one of the only people on BnB to say girl :thumbup: Can't wait for your scan Coy, it's coming around so fast!! :happydance:

I've had a lot of period type cramps today. They're not strong, just like the start of AF. I don't think it's BH, because I've had them recently and my bump goes all hard, which doesn't happen with these cramps :shrug:


----------



## lauraemily17

Theres you & a friend who I've been right for do that's my luck used up for the next few years!!

Perhaps it's the weather that's causing it for us Emma? It's a bit too early for things to be softening for you? Do you get it after being busy?


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-yay for the new hair color. I dyed my hair once or twice on my own but ever since my mom loves to do it...i let her do it...saves me the time and hassle :rofl: And exciting about the scan. Cant wait to find out what you're having!

Laura-Im thinking he is going to come around 37 weeks. Especially since he is already prepping for the baby launch into the world :haha:

Shadra-Im with Laura, it could be possible that you o'd before you started temping but its still kind of confusing right now.

AFM, im 2dpo today and my temp only rose a little to 97.49. Im thinking im out this cycle because my rise is very slow. Compared to my last ov cycle where it increased rather quickly and by 2-3dpo, it was high. I know its still early but I just have the feeling im already out. CM has turned to a small amount and sticky. So I know ov is over for sure. Im hoping that this positive opk and the temp dip wasnt a dud ov because that would suck. So now i have to wait it out and see what tomorrow's temp looks like. Today, im off work so I am going to take my dog to the vet and relax. I was cleaning up last night so that saved me the time and hassle to clean :thumbup: Still waiting for the availability to open for the physical so the Navy can call and schedule us. Im just ready to move forward with the process but I still need to practice my swimming technique because at the rate im at, Im not going to pass the swim part. They do have swimming courses for the people who arent that good in swimming but I just want to be able to pass so i can get that course. Well time to start the day.


----------



## shradha

Grey Eyes said:


> O my gosh I just realized only 6 days until our u/s! :happydance: I am so excited, we'll (hopefully) find out if it's a girl or a boy .... I almost called to see if they could get us in sooner I am so excited then realized how silly I am being :dohh: ...less than a week...not_* too *_bad...

You are just being curious not silly.....I wish we could also know before..could make so many preparations....:happydance:.....I feel you are going to have a boy........this is the time of boys.....whom ever I happen to meet is having a boy..... My sister- in law....who told me after 4 months.....she too found out in feb....she is pregnant......last week scan showed she is having a boy....


----------



## shradha

Laura - oh no....if I have already ovulated before the temp.....then I have wasted this month.......I only started BD from 17th may..:cry: but how can I O so soon....I mean before cd10....... Isn't it too early......my cycles are more than 32 days..... I knew my chart are very confusing....I too couldn't understand what's happening......:shrug: so I guess all my expectations of a BFP is ruined....... Well anyway........ My AF date is 2 nd June (32 days) let's wait and see.......fingers crossed........


----------



## SpudsMama

lauraemily17 said:


> Perhaps it's the weather that's causing it for us Emma? It's a bit too early for things to be softening for you? Do you get it after being busy?

It doesn't just tend to happen after I've been busy. It's more when I'm warm, so you could be right. I heard we can cramp if we're dehydrated, I've been drinking plenty but I'm also sweating with the heat :dohh:


----------



## shradha

Patrice- you never had your temps anywhere in 96 f ...... And mine has always remained below 97 ...... Funny....... My body is playing games with me...:nope:....... Don't leave hope....this time I am really hoping and keeping my fingers crossed for you....... I am thinking to color my hair.......from black to dark brown........ Let's see......


----------



## mzswizz

Shradha-Ever since i temped vaginally, my temps have been in the 97s F. Before when i temped orally, they were in the 96s. And thanks hoping we both get bfps. Also, i recently dyed my hair to a nice red/burgundy. Its pretty nice.


----------



## shradha

Emma- it's hot there?? Here it's 44 degree C ...... Worst part is sweating......:wacko:...... I am only on cotton clothes now........


----------



## shradha

Coy- Thanx for the site........and info........ I feel very bad that I waited....dh did mention before that we should start early .....BD.....but I was so dependent on opk that I told him to chill........ Coz I knew he would not BD everyday...... It's fine.......we learn from our mistakes......next month....will start early........


----------



## shradha

Patrice- don't panic......you will pass......sometimes in tense situation we tend to perform better than our time.......you will nail it......meanwhile you can practice when you can......


----------



## shradha

Patrice- Dh must be loving the color of your hair....Wow...

Sorry never looked at your signature earlier........nice names- Ariel and pierce.


----------



## shradha

I just want to relax now....... No more stress...
By the way I was thinking......never had a chance to ask.....
When are your birthday's??...... I know it's silly and childish......but we are still young......:happydance:

I am a Leo- 9 th august 82 :hugs:......


----------



## mzswizz

Yes, dh was saying the same thing that I will perform better because im such a determined person but i will still practice so i can boost my confidence swimming wise. And yes dh loves it..he says it brings out my skin tone. And im a capricorn- december 28, 1989


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies!

Shradha- I do not think you are out for this month...every woman's body is different even when temping. I think you just have a slightly lower natural temperature. And don't forget- cm is almost always a great indicator of ovulation time. If it is scant and thick then you probably just recently ovulated- mine would disappear the day or two after Ov. Generally the EWCM the few days before and day of Ov is normal. Don't count your self out just yet for this month! :thumbup:

Patrice- practice makes perfect! As long as you have the fundamentals you will improve. :)

Steph- where are you? Oooooo...maybe you're having a baby? :happydance: Hmm...??!!

Laura- I bet yuo would feel dizzy if your blood pressure is dropping lower than you normally are. Make sure to test it with your at home monitor once in a while to make sure you don't drop too low! :thumbup: Hm, on the pains...I think you're right, I think beanie is engaging. When they tuck that head down into your cervix and push there is, naturally, a widening stretch and it feels like AF cramps. My second dd was like that for a month or more! In fact she engaged to the point I was 3 cm dialated for like three weeks :wacko: And feels like a heavy pressure there too. I still think beanie will come early! :)

Emma- how are you?


----------



## lauraemily17

I Think you're right Coy, having lots of weird twinges, nothing too bad, more annoying & he's been moving loads, probably burrowing himself down!! Hopefully now he'll stay head down!!

Shradha - Please don't be down, I may well be wrong. Perhaps next month try BD every other day until when you think your fertile period is just in case? Temperature can also be affected by other things. The month I conceived beanie my temps were terrible, all far to low after ovulation but it was caused by jet lag which affected my temps for a whole 2 weeks even though I felt over it after about 5 days. 

Patrice - I never noticed you were born the same year as my baby sister!!

My birth date is 1st March 1982 making me pieces. I see you're also turning 30 this year Shradha!!!


----------



## lauraemily17

I obviously meant pisces!!!


----------



## mzswizz

Laura-now this is going to get pretty coincidental. I was born the same year as your baby sister and you were born the same year as my big sister.


----------



## lauraemily17

Ha ha, that is a coincidence!!


----------



## mzswizz

yeah i know!


----------



## Grey Eyes

I was born in 1975 :sad1: lol I am now 36 but hey- I feel pretty darn good :haha:

Word of advice from a mother of two: when children say they are _*NOT*_ hungry- don't make the mistake of believing them and cook only for yourself. They will _*pounce*_ on you, take your food, and leave you starving :rofl: As just happened to my dh :haha: He should know better, lol. Always cook for them anyway. Oh, and I got smart and bought a 4-slice toaster :thumbup: Helps me keep up. If this is a boy I am having I'm gonna have to re-think my strategy (I hear boys eat tons more :shrug:)


----------



## lauraemily17

Just get him his own toaster!! :haha:

Has your poor DH been left hungry?!

With everything you do Coy & your energy levels you'd think you hadn't hit your 30's yet. Reading about your days makes me feel tired!! I guess life does get busier with kids, but a different kind of busy. I'm really looking forward to the change actually but also want to enjoy at least a few weeks of a very slow paced life before he arrives!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Kids *do* change your life! In a good way but sometimes in ways you wouldn't ordinarily think about. I didn't think about my time so much--after first dd was born I was amazed how I couldn't just up and do everything I wanted--it had to coincide with her always :) That's okay though I have never resented it ever. I love being a mom:)


----------



## SpudsMama

Grey Eyes said:


> Emma- how are you?

I'm good thanks, although this sudden heatwave is killing me! Spud is moving a lot and my Mom thinks she's head down judging from her movements, but I'm not so sure :shrug: I think she's still curled up in my right side, there's usually a big lump sticking out of my belly around there and it's where I get kicked every night :haha: 

Oh, and my birthday is 26th April '92 - I'm a Taurus :thumbup:

Where is Steph?! xx


----------



## Grey Eyes

Where is everyone tonight? :shrug: 

Shradha- are you online tonight? I like your idea of just relaxing now -- I know ttc can be stressful but sometimes it is just nice to take a deep breath and _*relax*_ and try not to worry about it too much!

If I am typing funny tonight ladies it's because I have one finger heavly bandaged :haha: I took some etcra time sharpening my butcher knife this evening on an old whet stone dh got for me and started to cut meat for dinner prep...My 3 year old got chatting and I made the mistake of glancing over at her and _ ssssssssssssssssssssst _sliced right through my finger :dohh: Dh was nice and bandaged me up tho :hugs:

I have found that baby likes spicy food! Every time I eat something hot'n'spicy (s)he starts to jump around like crazy :) My kinda kid :thumbup: I ate tons of spicy food with my second dd too and it's funny- she loves it now! She'll take a bite, swallow, shake her head and say "Phew! _*Hot*_!...." and dig in for more!:rofl: lol And with my first we ate very plain ona restrictive diet because of dh's diabetes (plus I was a new bride and pretty hesitant in what to cook .. now I cook what I want :shrug: lol) and my first dd hates spicy food...she loves anything super bland and plain!


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-wow your baby is going to be one hot tamale. And glad your dh help with the wound..that had to hurt. 

AFM, dh just left to hang out with his friend so im home alone tonight for now and i have to be into work tomorrow morning. Also got news that my former friend got into a car accident and is in a coma. So hoping when she gets better...she change her ways because she was a very negative person and was sooo busy RUINING people's lives that she wasnt paying attention to her own and what mattered the most. So hopefully she gets better.


----------



## Grey Eyes

mzswizz said:


> Coy-wow your baby is going to be one hot tamale. And glad your dh help with the wound..that had to hurt.
> 
> AFM, dh just left to hang out with his friend so im home alone tonight for now and i have to be into work tomorrow morning. Also got news that my former friend got into a car accident and is in a coma. So hoping when she gets better...she change her ways because she was a very negative person and was sooo busy RUINING people's lives that she wasnt paying attention to her own and what mattered the most. So hopefully she gets better.

Hi Patrice- wow, yeah, I hope your former friend wakes up to the realities in her life, that can be so hard!

I am glad you and your dh have such a solid relationship-- does it ever bother you when he goes out with friends? I always thought it was awesome reading your posts about your girls days out and etc, having your friends over-- dh and I are pretty much each others only friends :haha: lol so we hang out with each other :shrug: I worry that if he did go out I may get insanley jealous! Lol, that reminds me-- at dh's doctor office one of the secretaries is in love with him. :roll: Before we got married she made a couple light advances which he firmly rejected so she has to know he has never been interested...anyway, she hates my guts :roll: I guess 'cause I stole him away :shrug: She is always super rude to me when we bump into ech other shoping or whatever but always tells dh at his appointments how we get along so wonderfully :saywhat: I should be jealous about that right?but am so firmly confident in my dh and our relationship...silly woman needs to look for another man :growlmad: lol


----------



## Grey Eyes

Just wanted to add...I could seriously do with a peice of super-fudgy chocolate cake right now :wacko: I am having a really bad chocolate attack !! :shhh:


----------



## Steph32

Hey! Well it looks like I am wayyyyyyyyy behind. I'm sorry, I browsed through some of the past posts but couldn't catch up with it all. Laura, nice to see you're back from the hospital and doing well. Hopefully your BP stays down and maybe being off work will help that. Try to relax these last few weeks... although I know there are things to do for the arrival of the baby! 

The only excuse I have for being away (Coy, I wish it was because I was having the baby) is just because I've been _*extremely*_ tired and grumpy and haven't felt like sitting at the computer and typing! I am so uncomfortable (on a whole new level) and seems like it began right when I hit 36 weeks. It's exhausting just to move and walk around or do anything. And I'm not getting good sleep so I don't wake up feeling refreshed. On top of it, Nicholas caught a cold and I feel a start of one coming on :( Hopefully it is gone by the time I go into labor, who wants to be sick AND be in labor??

I have not packed my hospital bag yet.... and I'm feeling the clock ticking. There are so many things I still need to get to be as "prepared" as can be but I know part of the reality is that I probably won't be. I remember last time wanting everything to be perfect, i.e. the perfect ambiance in the hospital room with soft music and aromatherapy diffusing... haha yeah right! I find myself wanting all those things this time around, but I know in the heat of the moment I won't be thinking about all that.

Ughhhh.... so we have another kids birthday party to go to tomorrow. And playdate on Sunday. I'm so over it :wacko: Oh, and did I ever tell you guys that my whole entire family is going on vacation to Maui on June 21st? YEAH... 2 days after my due date. SOOO if this baby is even a little late no one will be here. AND they're planning a family photo shoot when they come back on the 26th-- in which we are obviously expected to be a part of-- and how exactly will I do this after just popping out a baby?


----------



## Steph32

shradha said:


> I just want to relax now....... No more stress...
> By the way I was thinking......never had a chance to ask.....
> When are your birthday's??...... I know it's silly and childish......but we are still young......:happydance:
> 
> I am a Leo- 9 th august 82 :hugs:......

June 7, 1978- Gemini. Baby "could" be born on my bday! There are lots of May and June babies amongst my friends and family.


----------



## shradha

Steph32 said:


> shradha said:
> 
> 
> I just want to relax now....... No more stress...
> By the way I was thinking......never had a chance to ask.....
> When are your birthday's??...... I know it's silly and childish......but we are still young......:happydance:
> 
> I am a Leo- 9 th august 82 :hugs:......
> 
> June 7, 1978- Gemini. Baby "could" be born on my bday! There are lots of May and June babies amongst my friends and family.Click to expand...

Wow....so your b'day is coming.......mommy and beanie celebrating their b'days together........that would be great........ :hugs:


----------



## shradha

My temps are rising....97.3f......... Had cramps at night ...but not severe....it just came and went........


----------



## shradha

Just updated the chart and found that it shows I have already ovulated....and today I am on 3dpo......funny.......


----------



## shradha

Laura- wow....so we share the same year.......yea will be 30 soon.......I will miss my 20's......had a great time......now I will be joining dh....he is 35 ....:hugs:.. Just missed your b'day.......


----------



## shradha

Patrice- so your sister too shares her b'day year with us.....cool:happydance:....and my sweet kid brother....whom I am most closest among my other cousins shares your birth year...:happydance:......amazing.....
And your birthday is very special for me coz it's my anniversary day too.....


----------



## shradha

Coy- when we have our kids...I will surely take tips from you...... How to be patient and run behind them for making them eat...... My cousin says that her daughter is super active....I guess today's generation is super active and smart.... Not like our days.....:flower:.... 
My mom used to say that when you are preg .....what ever you eat and like your baby will like and what you hate ....beanie will also hate......:happydance:..
How is your hand?? Take care...... Must be paining...... Ohhhh...... Be careful while using a sharp knife....I have cut my fingers so many times that now I use a knife that is not that sharp......

Today I feel like eating a nice chocolate cake......:winkwink:..... Actually I am craving to eat now...... Before it's time for lunch I must go and buy...... I wish I could bake but I am still raw in baking.......:dohh:....


----------



## shradha

Emma- so good that you have your mom with you.....you can get so mush advice from her....and also must be getting pampered...... You are the youngest among us..... Always wished I had a kid sister like you....... But I am the only child.....my cousin sisters are older than me and two are few years younger........ Will you be my Sis that I always wanted to have...:flower:......oopppppssss I am getting senti....... Now I seriously need that chocolate cake....:dohh:


----------



## lauraemily17

Looking St your temps I'd day you've definately o'd when ff is saying. Yay!! :D I'm hoping to see another high temp tomorrow. 

Ladies I'm having some odd pains, not sure what to make if it. 

Started a few hours ago & it's a pain really low down around my pelvis & a bit of discomfort around my lower back. I was in bed & thought at first it might be sod pain as beanie seems to have moved down, but feels different to pain I had a few weeks back. Then thought maybe it's bowel related, it feels a bit like I'm about to have an upset tummy but passed wind & gone for a number 2 which was normal & the pains still there. At first I completely disregarded that it could be contractions & have got up to do some stuff to see if it goes but if anything it's now more like what I guess a contraction would be like. The pain builds, gets quite bad then tappers off, tried timing it by finding it hard so don't think it's regular. 

Do you think these are just practice contractions or possibly early labour?? Really not sure what to think. Beanie has also been very quiet this morning, a few kicks & squirms but very gentle for him.


----------



## lauraemily17

Pains gone now, maybe it was bowels? Or beanie burrowing deeper into my pelvis? Think I'm going to be on alert now for every twinge, I'm so convinced he's going to come early & would much rather it be if his own accord rather than induced due to pre-e!! 

Steph - that's really inconsiderate of your family!! I'd be well pissed off. Dud they arrange all if this knowing your due date? I can imagine how rough you feel, I thought having my tablets, not being at work would make me feel lots better but I am still really really tired. Sat here at 12.30, all I've done is put some washing out & have a shower & I cam barely keep my eyes open!! Being 2 weeks ahead it must be even worse for you. I really hope your little fella makes his entrance sooner rather than later.


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-Actually it doesnt bother me at all that he hangs out with his friends. Just like your relationship, dh and i are best friends but we still try to keep our relationship with our friends. Our friends hang together so its like a group bonding type we have. So its pretty good.

Shadra-Yay we are both 3dpo and your charts looks lovely. If only my chart would look like that.

Steph-Wow what a lovely birthday present you will be receiving.

Laura-Glad the pain is gone now. I still think he will be coming when your 37 weeks.

AFM, well im 3dpo today and dont know what to make of my temps :shrug: Im not going to stress about it though. Whatever happens happens. Unfortunately, im at work today but the good thing is i leave early so yay. Im thinking about going to my SIL's house with DH to help my nephew study for the ASVAB. DH is off work today and we started this morning with dtd :haha: It's been awhile so we had some catching up to do :blush: Hoping that soon the Navy will call about the physical so we can get the ball rolling. So let's see what today brings. So looking at my chart, what do you ladies think?


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies-

Shradha- you and me and the chocolate cake :dohh:! I never did get one :( but am thinking of baking some lemon cupcakes tpday...I love to bake it is one of my passions, and I used to confect (make candy) too and that was fun but I think far too dangerous with lttle one's bounding around! Your chart looks awesome and since you have been bd'ing (when was the last time??) you should be good! :thumbup: As long as 5 days before and/or day of or afetr you're good. :) Yay for 3dpo! :thumbup:

Steph- NUTS on the family planners! :growlmad: O well, you and dh will have baby all to yourselves for a bit when he comes :) As physically uncomfortable as you are right now I'd def say he's dropped and ready to go!

Patrice- cool the relationship you and dh have, that's awesome :hugs:

Laura- def sounds like contractions to me, I'd say beanie is thinking about it! Not uncommon though at this stage so no worries! Keep us posted, you and Steph are both getting so close! :)


----------



## lauraemily17

Patrice - I thunk your temps are a little low but have another couple if days to increase. It's still pointing to a progesterone deficiency I think. 

Coy - what are your plans for the day? 

Coy/Shradha - I made chocolate fridge cake today, very very unhealthy but so so nice!! 

Patrice - did you make it to your sil? 

Afm - we had an evening at the theatre. Was nice to get a little dressed up & was the last night in a long time before we'll do it again. Took a bump picture as well 

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/cf105704.jpg

Pains haven't come back as bad as they were thus morning but since being in the car on the way back I've started to get a few twinges again, mainly in my lower back, not too painful just A bit uncomfortable.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura- you look absolutley gorgeous in this pic! :) I bet you had a wonderful night out--what is your definition of theatre? Just not sure as English terminology can be so different than American :haha: 

AFM- today I tried not to plan too much. I did go shopping but as it is Memorial day weekend here traffic and the stores are horrible nightmares- five times as many people in town now all angry and pushing and shoving. I just push and shove back, lol. When I got home my 7 year old kind of complained because I just buoght healthy food, e.g., fruit, etc, and asked me to go back out-- I laughed at her. No way! Maybe Tuesday when the crowd has dissipated! I don't mind crowds, but in our little down people act all gonzo :shrug:

_*What is fridge cake???? *_I'd love to know so that I can try making one :rofl:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hm...no chocolate cake in the fridge,a nd since I can't "pop over" to Laura's :haha: I'm gonna have to come up with something else! I do have Double chocolate cappacino mix...it probably has some caffeine in it thoug--have you ladies been drinking any coffee or tea or anything caffeinated? Still trying to decide if I should freak out over having a half cup every other morning :coffee:...I don't think so :shrug: But choclate is still calling me!:haha:

I am currently working on our Team Assignment for this week. Two more weeks to finals again. I have discovered that I can get extra credit for all of the security work that I have done over the years (I am licensed) so I think I'll go for that and be able to graduate early :happydance:

*Laura*...about those pains, this may be the very beginning stages of labor...there are times when it takes several days to get into full swing. Have you talked to your doc about it? I am wondering if you are starting to efface and dialate! :thumbup:


----------



## Steph32

Grey Eyes said:


> _*What is fridge cake???? *_I'd love to know so that I can try making one :rofl:

LOL! I love how you bold, italicize and underline that question... like you just HAVE to know! Well I don't know what it is, but anything with the word "cake" I have to have!

Laura, you look fabulous in that pic! And I like your "scenery" in the background too, haha... I don't think we've seen a bump pic of yours in a little while, you've definitely grown in the last few weeks! He's rounding out now! Re: the pains you're having... could be BH that are starting to get uncomfortable, but also at this stage there is a lot of GI upset as your body is adjusting to the changes as the onset of labor nears, I know I've been getting like a combination of BH/cramps and GI pains which just leave me with this uncomfortable feeling all over. 

Re: my family, to give them the benefit of the doubt, this trip was planned prior to me becoming pregnant... BUT, the date could have been adjusted and I guess they just couldn't find another time that everyone could go. We were obviously going to be part of that trip until I got pregnant. But they also knew that there was a strong possibility that we couldn't go because we were trying to get pregnant and I either would have been heavily pregnant or had a newborn by then. So, just bad timing... but they really wanted to do this trip this year. As for the photo shoot, I don't really feel like I'm taken into consideration with that... the fact that I don't want to be traipsing (sp?) around with a newborn baby after just getting out of the hospital. They won't even consider doing the photo shoot somewhere near my house, or even at my house to make it easier on me. Sooo... all of this has just been in the back of my mind throughout this whole pregnancy and has made me feel like I'm not that important.... along with all of the other obligations I've felt tied to... instead of someone saying like, "Oh, that's ok, don't feel like you need to come if you're not up for it" or "we understand if you can't make it"... I just don't feel like people even think for a second that I am having a hard time "doing" all these things. I just feel like I am expected to go along with everything. Am I being selfish? I think people forget what it's like to be 8, 9 months pregnant or have a newborn. I was talking to my acupuncturist about this a few weeks ago, and she was very adamant about me standing my ground about the photo shoot because according to Chinese medicine she says the mother should not go out in the 4 weeks postpartum (the shoot will be at a park). Something about being exposed to the wind/air. But it's not like I can explain this to my family, they don't think about health or relaxation or anything... to them it's always go go go, do this and do that... accomplish this, accomplish that. No one values rest and recovery and downtime!!!! Anyhow..... sorry for the long post... :wacko:


----------



## SLCMommy

Laura - You look beautiful!!

AFM, I'm not trying to get my hopes up... BUT... either I randomly started my period (...yay.......) or, I am having implantation bleeding. I looked it up, and it occurs usually between six to eight days after ovulation. I ovulated on the 18th, which DH and I BD on that morning...so it could be... But it feels heavier than what I'd assume implantation to be, so my guess is for some reason my AF is out of wack... :/ Boo.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph- I gotcha on the cake thing! Fridge cake just sounds awesome for summer :shrug: And re: ont he family issue...you are exactly right. When it comes to you and your family that is utmost important. They cannot expect yuo to just drop and run at the possible expense of health and everything else. I don't know too much about Chinese stuff but I do know after having a baby I am a stay-at-homer for the first few weeks out of sheer exhaustion. You don't want to expose your newborn to a lot germs and virus' in the first few weeks..let his little immune system buck up some first! If they don't like that :shrug: send them a family-of-four pic of your own later :thumbup:

Ashley- yay! So you are in the tww ... I am hoping your AF isn't out of whack . Did you just spot some? Are you cramping at all?


----------



## shradha

Today my temps have dipped 97f..... Well...I really don't know if I am 4 dpo:shrug:..... I feel like stopping testing opk....... I have been thirsty.....and nothing......:nope: yesterday I went and got a nice chocolava cake..:happydance:....gave a small piece to dh......:hugs: just for taste......I was surprised......first time ....he never said anything like this to me....he said.....honey you must take care...you are getting double chin...from now.....I can't imagine you to be round when you are pregnant......:nope:... Please take care.....I was surprised ...... And I looked myself at the mirror......yes I was having a chubby face.......:dohh:..... I used to play badminton a lot and sweat it out...but lately have stopped everything....... Then I understood it was because of the chocolate cake that I had eaten he was hinting me not to eat..... These 4 months I have really eaten a lot...whenever I feel depressed..... Have to be careful...... Feeling bad ....I think I should stop eating late dinners..... Stop all junk food......


----------



## Grey Eyes

Uh oh, low point alert ladies! I asked dh if mythighs were gwtting bigger yet and he said "some". All I can say is 'ouch'. :( Steph and Laura- have you noticed your butt and thighs growing at all or is it just mine :nope: I know this happens every pregnancy with me but it's still a little bit depressing :sad1:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Lol, Shradha, I think we posted at the same time and we're having the same trouble :rofl: This is too funny...Here I am craving your chocolate cake and yet showing too much fat on me as it is ! :haha: Hard times, huh?! I am worried my butt and thighs are going to get huge and dh will loook at me and be dissappointed :shrug: I do work out with weights doing swuats and lunges but the last few days I have been so inexplicably tired :nope: so haven't worked out too much. It is raining and snowing too so haven't been walking :( I am trying to figure out what to do, lol. I know I will get some bigger but - honestly, I worry more about what my dh will think about my weight than the actual weight. He encourages me to work out but in his doing that I feel that he doesn't understand pregnancy metabolism too well :shrug: I can say "I DO work out" and still, I think he thinks if I am really working out I won't gain weight:shrug: I am not sure and thinking I shouldn't worry too much about it. Sigh.

.........................I want your cake btw............................:haha:


----------



## shradha

Laura- hello gorgeous:winkwink: looking very nice...... I like your hair......nice curly and wavy...... So nice to know that you had a nice time...... It must have been a good change for you...... I just googled and found that the pains can be due to contractions....as you are nearing your date..... Women generally in their final month experience contractions....


----------



## shradha

Steph- how are you? Hope things are now sorted out at home.......


----------



## shradha

Coy- so sad no chocolate cake for you..... I guess I have to start baking.....I have a microwave....and a cooking range.....but have never tried grill or baking.... I think I should go and get an oven...... And start baking..... I need you help with some recipes........


----------



## shradha

Laura- fridge cake......sounds yummy... I want the recipe........:hugs:


----------



## Grey Eyes

shradha said:


> Laura- fridge cake......sounds yummy... I want the recipe........:hugs:

Shradha- that's what I said! :haha: It does sound good. Right now I am too worried about my fat thighs :sad1: to eat cake...but I bet if you put it in front of me my worry would disappear :rofl: lol. we pposted at the same time earlier you must come on when I do- I will be headed to bed soon- what time is it there??


----------



## shradha

Patrice- I am confused about my cycle.......and my charting..... Everybody is saying it's so complicated....:shrug: I don't know if I have O? So how can I be 4 dpo? Can only wait and see......


----------



## shradha

Coy- I started BD from cd16....and still am BD..... So I guess I have done the needful.....it is only sad if I have ovulated before cd16.... Which I don't think I have....coz my cycles are never less than 32 days......

Today I am online coz hubby is busy in an online conference....so lunch has been little delayed.....


----------



## shradha

It's 1.45 pm....afternoon..... Ya..see you....goodnight...sweet dreams..


----------



## Grey Eyes

Shradha- sounds like you bd'd when you should have! Got my fx'd for you this month!


----------



## shradha

Coy- don't worry everyone does get little baby fat....but you will soon lose all after delivery.......I always had the tendency of putting on weight.....easily..... If I eat a chocolate it will show in few days.......my bad luck......... I wish I could give you a piece of the cake......now my whole appetite has gone.....:cry:


----------



## shradha

Laura- are you online dear?I need some advice......


----------



## lauraemily17

Steph - Were your family like this when you were pregnant with Nicholas? I've seen other threads on here were people have felt like you and it's always been for the 2nd or more baby. Perhaps families see it that you've done it before therefore it's easier?? Totally unfair to think that way but it seems sadly commen. I've been very lucky in that all my friends and family have been really supportive and encourged me to rest as much as posssible. It was work that took me for granted and pushed me too far just because the business did a mass redundancy program. It really pisses me off now to think back that I have struggled and felt awful just for the benefit of the business.

Coy - I have put on a *LOT* of weight on my thighs and butt now. I can kind of get away with it now that the bump is so big but when I've had him I am going to look huge. My natural body shape is pear so my hip area has always been larger than on top but it's now redicuous. I'm going to prob be about 3 dress sizes bigger on bottom than on top. I am so scared I'm never going to go back to my size before. I'm already thinking about what I'm going to do excercise wise. It's going to involve lots of walking in my sketchers toning trainers and after a couple of weeks when hopefully we've established a routine were Beanie will be feeding every 2 - 3 hours DH is going be on Beanie duty so I can go back to the gym 3 times a week. I have a target of getting back to my origiknal dress size by May next year when we go to Australia (and we prob start TTC again!!) 

Shradha - I comfort eat as well, it's a really bad habit. When I got married everyone said I'd lose lots of weight in the last few weeks because of all the stress and I wouldn't eat as much, not me though, I ate more and put on weight!! :dohh: I'm also partial to a glass of wine after a hard day, also bad due to the calories. I know you haven't had a positive opk but your chart looks to me like you definately have O'd.

By popular demand the receipe for fridge cake will follow on a seperate post!!

Ashley - I've had IB before, for me it was brown tinged cm, first time lasted about 5 day, with this pregnancy just happened once. My friend however had it that bad she actually thought it was AF, it was all brown though and after over a week she figured it couldn't be AF as it never turned into red bleeding and had gone on too long. Took a test and was pregnent. Her IB lasted well into the first tri as well which worried her but all is fine and she's now 20+ weeks. The key is whether it tunrs red, if it does it's much more likely to be AF.

AFM - Had a lovely time last night, we've hardly been out since I've been pregnant, so was lovely to get dressed up and travel to the next city. The theatre in England is not to see a movie as I think it is in the US.It's a stage show We saw a guy called Derren Brown. It's hard to describe exactly what he does. It's kindof a combination of magic, hypnotism, suggestion, showman ship. He's all about the psychology and does not in any way claim to be able to actually read peoples mind but can do simply by reading expressions and reactions. Its amazing stuff. He's done lots of tv shows as well. 

Had a home visit from my midwife today at the request of the hospital to check up on me. Blood pressure has been fine (although an hour after she went it went up to 90, my trigger for calling her but I'm putting it down to a 1 off at the mo!!) there is however still protein in my urine, so it's looking like it's definately pre-e although only mild as the drugs are working on my blood pressure. I'm back at the hospital on Wednesday to repeat blood tests and urine sample and find out the level of protein and re check blood pressure. I'll also have my growth scan and he'll now need to check the placenta and umbilican cord in more detail. I hadn't realised what causes pre-e and it's thought to be something wrong with the placenta. I'm now a bit more worried about the effect on Beanie. I kindof now want him out a lot sooner than 40 weeks as surely his health will deteriorate if there's something wrong with the placenta and it's left too long. My mdiwife was very much talking that he needs to stay in for the next 2 wees to get to 37 weeks after which anything could happen. Patrice's guess may be right at this rate!! I spoke to my midwife about the pains and she thought it may be because he's now head down. Interstingly when she had a feel around for him she can't actually feel his head which usually means he's very low and possibly fully engaged!! I would have thought I'd feel more pressure though?!?! It will be revealed at my scan on Wednesday!!


----------



## shradha

Thank god you are here.....I am freaking out.......just went to the loo....and found some light pinkish brown stain in my panty......sorry I am being so open.....:dohh: but I don't know whom to ask...... Is it implantation?


----------



## lauraemily17

Chocolate fridge cake

It's very easy but not so sure you'll all have the ingrediants but it most could easily be replaced. It's espcially good to make with kids)

Ingrediants:

200g - unsalted butter
400g - digested biscuits (if you don't have these any biscuit which will crumble well will do, the dryer the better so it absorbs the fluid well and sticks together)

6 table spoons of golden syrup (think this may just be english, it's basically very thick sugar syrup we get in a tin, I gues a thick maple syrup would work?? May taste a little differnt though)

4 - table spoons of hot chocolate / cocoa powder
200g of chocolate (I actually use more somtimes, this is to coat the top and I like it nice and thick. I also use Galaxy chocolate (Called Dove in the US as it's really smooth and creamy)

You can also 100g of raisens but I leave these out.

Instructions

* Smash the biscuit into small pieces, not dust but pieces shouldn't be too big. Best way I find to do this is either out them in a bag and smash with a rolling pin or smash them in a plactic bowl with the end of a rolling pin

* Melt the butter and golden syrup by placing in a microwave for about 2 mins

* Add the hot chocolate / cocoa to the butter / golden syrup and mix weel

* Pour into bowl wiht buscuit and mix well until all the biscuits bits are coated

* pur into a lined tin and smooth out. I use a smallish swiss roll tin, but anything will do depending on how thick you want them to be.

* melt the choclate and pour over the top

* as an addition you can place chocolate peices on top. I use giant chocolate buttons.

* Place in fridge to set, takes about 2 hours. Once set you can cut into pieces and keep in fridge.

It's incredably unhealthy but is very addictive. I would wat it everyday so have to be careful how often I make it!!


----------



## lauraemily17

It could well be, but it's very early based on when ff has you down to O. I have however thought you may have O'd on CD 19 which would make you 7dpo and far more likely to be IB.

Put a liner on and keep an eye on it. If you don't get any more or it doesn't get any heavier then I would test on Tues/Wed if I was you, that should be long enough for HCG to build up enough to show on a test. Really hope this is it for you!


----------



## shradha

I am definitely going to make this.....:hugs: thanx a lot........I love chocolate cake .....so this is going to be my hot fav too..... You really took out time to write the recipe ......:happydance:Wow.......


----------



## shradha

lauraemily17 said:


> It could well be, but it's very early based on when ff has you down to O. I have however thought you may have O'd on CD 19 which would make you 7dpo and far more likely to be IB.
> 
> Put a liner on and keep an eye on it. If you don't get any more or it doesn't get any heavier then I would test on Tues/Wed if I was you, that should be long enough for HCG to build up enough to show on a test. Really hope this is it for you!

I am surprised.....coz it's early.....and since I don't know when I have O .... Can't say.....but apart from that no symptoms....... It doesn't seem to be AF...... Just a smear..... Anyway I am so glad you are here......I wanted to talk to someone so badly now.......thanx dear.....keeping fingers crossed....:hugs:......god help....


----------



## lauraemily17

Pic of a piece if fridge cake

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/79f4e5fb.jpg


----------



## shradha

Yummy.....:happydance:.....i want that ...... Don't have golden syrup....or else could have made it now.....I am sure it tastes delicious as it looks....:happydance:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Ooooo fridge cake sounds and looks like my kinda thing right now! :haha: Can I come over??

Shradha- I agree with Laura, by looking at your chart and jusging from when you mentioned having all the cramping I think FF may be a few days off on your Ov day. This spotting could very likely be IB (implantation bleed). Yay! :happydance: Hard not to symptom spot and get excited! Also- I know coming from me ( a total :wacko: about my weight) please don't worry about eating a piece of choco cake! I always worry that I am going to just overnight get huge and fat fat fat and it plagues onm my brain- especially after I see the doc and they take my weight :haha: BUT I have learned to laugh at myself a bit more and dh says I take it too seriously and worry about it too much. So I figure since he's the one who has to look at my butt all day :shrug: I eat healthy and I work out and stay active- guess I'll just go with the flow lol! I am sure you are beautiful, your dh seems very teasing about it but I know even the teasing comments can really hurt! 

Laura- sometimes after they engage and get comfy it is not so painful--I am thinking that's what's been happening and why your contraction like pains the last week or so. Thanks for comforting me on the weight issue :blush: I know Shradha is right, and it comes off after baby is born--you will be so surprised how fast! Especially if you nurse or pump some (Breast Feed) as that takes a lot of your energy. Love you for the recipe, lol! Thanks!:hugs: The show sounds awesome, a night out once in a while can be such a stress reliever, especially after the stress of your hospital stay. 

Re: the workout. I had an awesome morning. I jumped up, made food for the girls and coffee for dh, put on my work out gear and headed outside with the dog. I worked with my big weight bar this time and it felt awesome. I got a major butt-cheek cramp though :haha: so called it quits for a bit! It was so awesome though as there was a mist in the air and it felt electric outside from the overnight thunder storms...nice and cool, calm, peaceful...ahhhhh :) Just gotta be careful not to get any more butt-cheek cramps :rofl:


----------



## SpudsMama

Shradha - I would put the smear of blood down to either implantation, or possibly even ovulation spotting. Your temp did dip a little which is another sign of both... :shrug:

Coy - Glad you had a good time working out, but the butt cheek cramps don't sound like much fun :rofl:

Laura - I've never watched Derren Brown but I've heard he does some amazing stuff. I love Penn and Teller though, they're awesome!

Steph - I'd be annoyed with my family if I were in your shoes too. I sort of am really, I feel as if they're all over estimating my energy levels atm and it's only going to get worse as I move further into third tri :nope:


----------



## lauraemily17

Coy - ow ow ow, but cheek cramp does not sound good, although you could always get DH to give you a butt massage?!?!

Emma - we really like Penn & Teller as well. They're mostly about the magic. We actually saw them live in Vegas last year. Was a great show & they came out to meet the audience after, there's some pics on my Facebook page of them. 

I have a question on vitamin k shots. We're writing our birthing plan & 1 of the subjects is about the vitamin k shot & we're really not sure about it. We haven't looked into it until now and are really split on what to do. Different sites are also giving different opinions and pros & cons. What are your opinions?


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> Coy - ow ow ow, but cheek cramp does not sound good, although you could always get DH to give you a butt massage?!?!
> 
> Emma - we really like Penn & Teller as well. They're mostly about the magic. We actually saw them live in Vegas last year. Was a great show & they came out to meet the audience after, there's some pics on my Facebook page of them.
> 
> I have a question on vitamin k shots. We're writing our birthing plan & 1 of the subjects is about the vitamin k shot & we're really not sure about it. We haven't looked into it until now and are really split on what to do. Different sites are also giving different opinions and pros & cons. What are your opinions?

Laura- lol to the butt massage! :rofl: Dh would do it though if I asked him to :haha:

On the Vitamin K shot...Dh and I discussed this and did not get the shot--they just told me it would help blood coaagulation to prevent possible hemmhorages, etc... BUT I have done some recent research and the idea that it could largely increase the risk of lukemia cancer is scary as heck. Dh and I will have discussed this also and feel the risk is too great. Here is a link with some pretty brief and to-the-point info (I am going to include some highlights here for everyone). *Apparently breastfeeding is a good replacement for V-K shot* which as a huge :thumbup: Have you consdiered breastfeeding? Seems like we talked about this once before and you said you were "ont he fence" :) I can def understand your view but might be worth it just for a few days anyway?? Plus it's freee, lol:): also there is an oral version of the shot that (so they say) is less risky.

https://voices.yahoo.com/is-vitamin-k-shot-right-newborn-480153.html?cat=25

How can you ensure that your newborn gets enough vitamin K without administering the vitamin K shot?
One of the best ways to ensure that your newborn has enough vitamin K is to breastfeed from birth. Colostrum, the special "newborn milk" that the mother's body produces during pregnancy and in the days following delivery, is especially rich in nutrients that a newborn needs, including vitamin K. Even if your child exhibits risk factors for HDN which may dictate the necessity of the vitamin K shot, such as preterm delivery, breastfeeding will only boost those anti-hemorrhagic benefits, as well as providing many other nutrients essential for newborn survival. Remember to take your prenatal vitamins during pregnancy and while nursing to replenish your own stores of vitamin K and other essential vitamins and minerals. 
If your child is at risk for HDN, it may be possible to treat him or her with the oral version of the shot, which carries fewer risks. Talk to your doctor about this possibility.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Oh man, this is _*terrible*_! I have been trying so hard to focus on healthy eating, you know? So today I had my customary toast and tea snack for breakfast. Then I forgot to eat until 3:35 p.m.- I know, not really smart, but :shrug: Anyway I thought "protein is good" so I cooked a simple egg omolet with cayenne pepper (so, I'm a little strange, lol...) and partway through eating it I started to feel weird! I was sweating like crazy, I was dizzy, the room started to go black and my ears were ringing...finally occured to me that I was passing out :wacko: I told dh and he said it was pretty dumb of me to think I could get away with eating like I used to- that because of the baby my body is going to store fat no matter what and that it takes fat to burn to process protein. All good and well but apparently my metabolosim is so high it hits the process with a bang. So he told me to always eat something like jam and bread or something sweet with it. Sigh. I am destined to have a big ass no matter what I do! :rofl: Oh well, he is right though, I really don't like passing out when I eat. :sad1:

Btw baby is having a ball in there right now :cloud9: so (s)he likes cayenne! lol...Oh, and I am snacking on fruit loops :shrug: so (s)he must like those too.....:wacko:


----------



## shradha

Today temps have again gone up not much but it's 97.2 f...... Had headache coming and going the whole evening till night..... Morning found spotting....not like yesterday .......just a drop.....brownish......:shrug:.....well when I told my dh.....he was very happy.....but he has told me don't panic and worry.....


----------



## shradha

Coy- I know it's too early to say.......that's why I too was thinking...... Yesterday I just panicked....... Thank god Laura was online........wanted someone to talk......can't tell anyone ....coz if it's a Wrong call I don't anyone to get disappointed :cry:


----------



## Grey Eyes

shradha said:


> Coy- I know it's too early to say.......that's why I too was thinking...... Yesterday I just panicked....... Thank god Laura was online........wanted someone to talk......can't tell anyone ....coz if it's a Wrong call I don't anyone to get disappointed :cry:

I know, it can be tough--even when I got my bfp on FRER I wondered if I should tell dh right away. But I couldn't help myself as we tell each other everything. When it came to spotting and cm gauging, etc, I loved the ladies on this site--you are all so supportive and have so much great information and advice to share! 

It def seems to me that this could be IB....and it seems your temps were ranging mostly in the 96.'s so the jump up to 97.2-97.3 is very good! :thumbup: I am excited for you and very hopeful! I will be checking your temps tomorrow too! I am a chart hound :haha:

How are you feeling today? Besides worried or stressed :) That's part and parcel to being a woman isn't it?!


----------



## shradha

Coy- yes ...you are right.....it's all a package when you are TTC....... Thanx for the support.......when I had lost hope in the month.... It was you who told me to not to........and now I am eagerly waiting for few more days to start testing...... 

I must try healthy eating...... But our food involves lots of spices in oil and coconut ....... Rice...... But I must start eating salads...... Today I feel like eating Spanish omelet ...... With toast.....for breakfast..... 

So you have started workin out....wow....but be careful...take care.....


----------



## shradha

Coy- beanie is enjoying the food:happydance:....... That's good...I guess you both already have the same taste......does beanie like spicy food.?


----------



## shradha

Laura- they say that mothers milk is the best thing for a child.....Specially the first yellow milk that comes after delivery from the breast .......It makes the child strong and is helpful in fighting against diseases....... Breast milk is a lot better than any shot......:hugs:


----------



## shradha

Coy- are you there?


----------



## shradha

Emma- yes....I have to wait and see.....

I am worried....coz just found that I am having some bleed.....:cry:......I am shocked........coz it's only cd27 and so early to get AF...........oh god........ Just don't know what is going on?:shrug: is it AF? Coz the quantity is not that much but it's more than yesterday....... Just have to hope that it doesn't increase and become AF.......... Oh god......why this sudden change:cry:........


----------



## Grey Eyes

shradha said:


> Emma- yes....I have to wait and see.....
> 
> I am worried....coz just found that I am having some bleed.....:cry:......I am shocked........coz it's only cd27 and so early to get AF...........oh god........ Just don't know what is going on?:shrug: is it AF? Coz the quantity is not that much but it's more than yesterday....... Just have to hope that it doesn't increase and become AF.......... Oh god......why this sudden change:cry:........

Shradha- don't worry! Is it a lot of blood, something like AF? Or is it minimal spotting? Are you cramping at all? IB can vary, some from very scant, to copious amounts, to nothing at all :shrug: So please try not to worry! I know how it is though, I worry about _everything_! I will be popping on here for probably another hour or so at least, my night-owl-ism acting up :haha: Stay in touch, let me know how you are! :thumbup:


----------



## shradha

Coy- I am feeling very depressed right now....feel like crying......:cry:.....bleed is not that much...very little....but I also saw a small Clot.......I am worried.....can't go to the doctor so early......no cramps...

I am so sorry friends..... I have been so open about my concerns..... Sorry if I have offended anyone....


----------



## Steph32

Shradha- If the bleeding is unusual and not like AF, it could be IB! As long as it doesn't get heavy, if it's spotting or even a little bit more (and is it still brown?) then any of that could be IB. The other possibility-- and hopefully it's not the case-- is that maybe you O'd earlier than you thought. Sometimes when you ttc your body and you start early your ovaries are triggered to release the egg earlier. I found that I could never count on ovulating the same day in my cycle everytime, sometimes it would be as early as 14dpo, sometimes 22dpo. But the LP almost always stays the same, within a day or 2.

Laura- We did do the Vit K shot last time but that was before I knew about it. After researching, I did see about that link to leukemia and it freaked me out. I've heard that the oral version is much better but some hospitals don't offer it so you'll have to check. If you don't do it, Coy is right, it is best to build up your Vit K stores now and continue taking your vitamins while nursing, if you are going to. You can also look up foods that are rich in Vit K and try to get a lot of those in your diet. Shradha is also right about the colostrum-- IF you decide not to breastfeed in the long run at least consider doing it for the first few days so the baby gets the colostrum which is very protective for baby's immunity and is very rich in vitamins, minerals and probiotics. Also breastfeeding will definitely help to lose any baby weight!
BTW- That is interesting what you said about many women pregnant with #2 have the same kind of family issues... seems kind of ironic to me, because in a lot of cases being pregnant the 2nd time (or 3rd etc) is harder because you are also taking care of your 1st! I know that this pregnancy has been 100x harder for me... physically and emotionally... so it's weird that people would think things would be easier or more convenient this time!

Coy- Does that usually happen when you eat spicy foods? Your body could have just been overheated so it was trying to cool down. I get those same faint-like symptoms when I am walking around the house or exerting myself too much... I get a hot flash and start sweating, short of breath, nauseous... not a good feeling. And about my butt growing... yes I have noticed it is wider, but it was also wider ever since giving birth to Nicholas... and I have "cheesecake" thighs too when I look at them from the back (I bet that kind of cheesecake doesn't make you hungry... lol)! I don't really care though, in my experience the weight comes off right when the baby comes out! Doesn't that happen for you, since you are naturally thin?


----------



## Grey Eyes

Shradha- small clots are evry norma, just tissue that gets dislodged,etc, please try not to worry! And never feel you have anything to apoligize for on here- we are all here to help each other :friends: We all talk about this stuff :hugs:

Steph- yes, the weight always comes off. I am silly aren't I? Lol! In fact my second pregnancy I dropped the weight months faster than the first. Dh keeps telling me not to worry so I'm gonna try hard not to ! :) Thanks!


----------



## Steph32

Shradha- Don't feel like you're offending anyone!! That's what we are here for, to discuss these things... because who else really can we talk about this stuff with? Don't be concerned, no need to go to the doctor. If it is AF, at least you will be able to start fresh again right away, and maybe your cycle is regulating to be shorter? OR maybe you conceive but the egg didn't implant... but that is hopeful to think that you might have conceived! Sometimes the egg doesn't implant for whatever reason. I wouldn't worry, just wait it out, see if the bleeding gets any heavier.


----------



## shradha

Steph- so nice to see you...... I have been online since morning.....trying to find answers......but you are right..... I am worried coz my cycles have always been 32, 34, 40,46 days....it's never been so early ....27 days......it becomes difficult to plan......


----------



## shradha

I just love you ladies :hugs:....... Thanx a ton......now I feel better......... I will wait and see......


----------



## Steph32

Well, your temps are staying high... so far so good... yes, we'll just have to wait and see!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Shradha- Steph is right, nothing to worry about. Our womens bodies can be the most frustrating thing! :growlmad: I know I get frustrated at mine all the time! Sometimes we just want it to do _what we want it to do_, lol! When I was ttc and AF would come I'd be upset naturally but then my "kick-butt" would kick in :haha: That's when I double my resolve to get what I want :) Then I'd go have a huge mug of espresso style coffee, slice of choco cake- anything I knew I wasn't supposed to have :haha: just 'cause. Then I'd focus again. As Steph said- if this is AF then your cycles may be regulating more which is very good!! If not AF then most likely IB. We shall see! Your chart temps look good though so let's see what they are tomorrow? :hugs:

BTW I found these sites with some info that may be comforting to you- top one is from bnb...

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/627057-please-describe-your-implantation-bleed.html

https://wiki.answers.com/Q/Are_there_clots_during_implantation_bleeding


----------



## Steph32

Laura- Your Vit K question sparked my interested again (haven't researched it in a while) so I looked it up again and found this Dr. Mercola site:

https://articles.mercola.com/sites/...-vitamin-k-shot-they-dont-warn-you-about.aspx

I listened to the recording of the interview too and they say that the studies linking it to cancer and leukemia were actually done in error :shrug: So if that's true, that's good news. But, they do say that the shot still has its' risks and that it is not really necessary as long as mom is supplementing with Vitamin K... because in the 3rd tri our stores of it are low... so supplementing and breastfeeding in the first week is important. If my hospital did oral Vit K I would choose that though. I have to check with my Dr and hospital about this again.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph- re: the Vit K shot...very scary stuff! I guess I fel like if the threat even MIGHT be there to avoid it but always vest to study up--thanks for doing some research! I know you prefer the natural things and I really admire that about you! I prefer them also but my education in that area is not as vast as I would like the moment.

How are you feeling btw? Ready to have a baby yet :haha: I was always sooo ready by 34-35 weeks! Having any BH?


----------



## Grey Eyes

Just realized my ticker is showing just about the half-way mark! :happydance: I can't wait for our gender/growth scan on Thursday! :)


----------



## Steph32

Ready?? YES. I really can't do anything around the house anymore. And it makes me frustrated! It bothers me... as much as I enjoy telling DH what to do, I hate having to explain things so that he can do it the "right" way...lol...and I like to be independent and get things done without having to rely on someone else to do them for me. There are times I just lay in the bed and cry because I want to just be able to go over to the other side of the room, pick up the laundry and put it in the wash without killing myself. I literally do like one thing a day and I come back to sit or lay down and pass out. I'm used to keeping myself healthy and understanding my body so it just feels weird to me that I don't have control over it. I did not feel this way the first time, in fact, I had tons of energy especially at the end!

Can't wait for your scan on Thursday! I feel like we've all been waiting so long to call your baby "he" or "she"! Hope they are able to get a good potty shot! AND of course hopefully everything else looks great!


----------



## Steph32

I just need to get that hospital bag packed ASAP! Any suggestions on things I absolutely need or things that would be useful? Besides clothes, toiletries, snacks, etc...I barely remember from last time...


----------



## mzswizz

Hello ladies. Cant believe how you ladies' pregnancies are just flying on by. Wont be long until i start seeing pics of the LOs...cant wait!!!!!

AFM, im on cd20 today and my temp rose from 97.23 to 97.73. Yesterday, DH and I went swimming and I must say...i have a lot of practicing to do. Hoping I can get better before we are sent to boot camp. Also, dh and i have been working out so we are preparing ourselves. The only thing holding me back right now is swimming and that fear is pushing me. I have to build my endurance because I cant even swim from 6ft to 3ft. I always make it BARELY to 4'6. Sucks but i have to get better especially since we have to swim in an olympic pool :dohh: We also visited our family in Miami and broke the news that we are joining the Navy to our nieces who were sad because they will miss us but we made sure to tell them we are going to keep in contact when we can. My body is sore from swimming so i got to work later on to make my muscles feel better and get use to it. Yesterday, i told dh that my temps are very low and im thinking cd14 pos opk was a dud and i think i havent o'd yet. So i told him since i have 4 opks left im going to continue to test with them and see what happens. If i havent o'd yet, then thats going to put me at an AF due dute of either june 12th or june 13th. So dh agreed that I should continue testing just in case. Soooo in the meantime, we spent our free time at the house dtd yesterday :haha: So this morning, I woke up and took my temp which gave me a reading of 97.73 which shocked me seeing that it went up by .5 degrees and then i tested with an opk and this is what i got 



A POSITIVE!! SO MY INSTINCT WAS RIGHT!!! :happydance:


----------



## shradha

:happydance: wow...smiley..... All the best:thumbup:..... :dust:.....hope you catch the eggy.....


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Shradha :hugs: I was excited to see the smiley. My instinct was right. I just had a feeling that I didnt ov yet and I should just continue on testing. Its a good thing I did too. You would think i got a positive on the pregnancy test, how fast i ran to dh to show him i got a smiley :haha:


----------



## shradha

It's almost 6.45 pm in the evening....... No cramps.....bleeding was not like AF......... Very little... When should I test?? 

Coy- thanks for the websites.....no more clot.......


----------



## shradha

mzswizz said:


> Thanks Shradha :hugs: I was excited to see the smiley. My instinct was right. I just had a feeling that I didnt ov yet and I should just continue on testing. Its a good thing I did too. You would think i got a positive on the pregnancy test, how fast i ran to dh to show him i got a smiley :haha:

So the earlier smiley was a wrong call........ Dh must be very excited and happy


----------



## mzswizz

Wow its only 9:30am over here and i think you should be able to test by wednesday-thursday. And yes cd14 positive was a no go. I have my fxed for you :thumbup: And dh was actually sleeping so i woke him up to tell him and he was like ok i believe you and fell back to sleep :rofl: But when he gets home....then its pouncing i will do :haha: we dtd on o-3, o-2 and now since its o-1 (day before ov) i got to pounce again just to raise our chances.


----------



## lauraemily17

Yay for the smiley Patrice, definately worth a final pounce in DH tonight!! 

Shradha - I'd wait 2 days to test if I was you. A positive may well come up sooner but to get a clear line rather than a really faint is it/isn't it line it's worth waiting a day or 2. What tests do you have?


----------



## shradha

Patrice- yea.......go for it tonite baby!! :thumbup:......


----------



## mzswizz

Laura-yes he wont know what hit him :rofl: But i think he knows its coming because i told him i got a smiley so we shall see.

Shradha-What type of hpts do you have?

AFM, now the confusing part is i got a positive opk when my temp rose...wonder why that happened.


----------



## shradha

lauraemily17 said:


> shradha - I'd wait 2 days to test if I was you. A positive may well come up sooner but to get a clear line rather than a really faint is it/isn't it line it's worth waiting a day or 2. What tests do you have?

Yes I guess I should wait for 2 more days....... Well i have preganews kit and homecheck preg strips........


----------



## mzswizz

i think waiting 2 days would be best.


----------



## lauraemily17

Steph - I feel your pain. I got upset yesterday as I was really tired & needed an afternoon nap but our bedroom was a tip & I stubed my toe on stuff on the floor. I so wanted to just tidy it which wouldn't have taken long but had absolutely no energy to do so. Poor DH doesn't really know what to do with me now I think, I'm grumpy & tired nearly all the time with random tears thrown in!! It must be even harder for you with Nicholas to look after as well :hugs:

Re the hospital bag we redid mine yesterday. I know I've packed more than I'll beef but I'd rather it be that way. Here's what I've packed 

Maternity pads, disposable knickers & cheap knickers I don't mind throwing away, breast pads, nursing t shirts, large cotton shirt for labour, bakini in case I get a birthing pool, lots of snacks, mini cosmetics, towel, dressing gown, slippers, towel & blanket for beanie, various sized cloths for beanie & nappies, wipes, cotton wool. The only things left to go in are day clothes for me &DH, will throw in whatever is clean & washed at the time & things like drinks, books, magazines, phone charger.


----------



## shradha

Yea Patrice.......I just hope that the bleed stops or doesn't increase ........ 
Ladies please pray for me............


----------



## shradha

All packing done.....that's good Laura....... How is beanie doing??


----------



## lauraemily17

Coy - I'm also excited for your scan on Thursday. I think after the 20 week the pregnancy starts to fly by!! 

Thanks for all the info on the vit k shot Steph & Coy. We were really scared by the link to leukemia but DH also found a site detailing many other studies around the world which disproved it. We are therefore going to have it but not decided which way yet although we also don't know if the 2 options are available at our hospital. I fully intend to breastfeed for the first couple of months ideally with DH bittlefredubg expressed milk. We are however open minded about this & may supplement a few feeds with formula depending on how my milk flow is. I think it would therefore make sense to go for oral but I am nervous that if after a week brestfeedibg just doesn't work for me it'll be too late to then give the shot, mind you I've also read formula feed has additional vit k. 

I made it back into work today to hand over some keys & give my laptop back & was greeted with lots of lovely cards, pressure & well wishes. For all my work winges I can't fault the team & I really will miss them but plan to stay in touch.


----------



## lauraemily17

That should be presents not pressure!!

Coy - I meant to comment on 1 of your earlier posts re caffeine in take. I honestly think a cup or 2 a day will do no harm. In hospital they were happily handing out tea & coffee to patients whenever they wanted it with no concern about the amount if caffeine they were drinking. Trust your body & drunk what feels ok to you.


----------



## mzswizz

Shradha-Will keep you in my prayers.

Laura-Thats great that everyone got you gifts etc. Shows how much they care.


----------



## shradha

Thanx Patrice..:hugs:
Laura- awwww.....it must be so nice to receive so many cards and presents from collegues...... Don't worry ........ Beanie will be healthy and fine......


----------



## lauraemily17

Got everything crossed for you. As long as the bleeding stays light & brown it's a good sign. Beanie seems to be fine, he's had a foot under my rub most if the morning & has just had a good wriggle. We have a scan on Wednesday which I'm really looking forward to as it will hopefully put our minds to rest as we'll finally know if he is head down & engaged as we think, hopefully his head is no longer measuring well ahead of the rest of him & hopefully the placenta still looks healthy. Will be interesting to see his estimated weight as well. I think it'll be about 6 pounds.


----------



## SpudsMama

lauraemily17 said:


> I know I've packed more than I'll beef

I'm sorry but I just had to laugh at that one :rofl: 

Shradha - No more bleeding is a great sign, and definitely leave it for another couple of days before testing. It'll take out the guesswork that way :thumbup:

Patrice - Yay for second smiley! As for why your temp rose as well, I've no idea :shrug:


----------



## lauraemily17

I'm getting worse Emma!! I've never felt so dumb before but also can't be arsed to figure out how I can go back & check what I've written on my phone before posting!!


----------



## mzswizz

Emma-Im assuming my body knew it was a dud and therefore went back into gearing up for ov mode. I think based on my temp tomorrow, i will know if the test is going to come back negative or not and determine if i am o'ing. Im thinking it will come back with a blank face though. My surge tend to only be 24 hrs it looks like.

AFM, well i must be gearing up for ov because im starting to get those cramps in my right ovary. Hoping this time the egg is mature enough to be released. This is the first time i can really say i know what ov pain is. Hoping we do conceive and also if we do that means my edd is feb. 19th which is the next day after our 7 yr anniversary how coincidental is that!!


----------



## lauraemily17

Baby brain alert. I use the garlic paste & put it back in the fridge but 5 mins later see the box still on the side. Can I then find it in the fridge? No. Im wondering around the kitchen thinking ive gone mad & DH finds it in the cheese compartment in the fridge!!

Home made burgers stuffed with mini mozzarella balls for dinner tonight, cooked on the BBQ before the weather turns pants again!


----------



## mzswizz

oh my goodness for some odd reason i just received sharp pains through my back twice in the row. And the pain was so bad that i couldnt move until it stopped. I wonder why that happened? Hmm maybe its my body adjusting to working out or something. But geez that hurt.


----------



## Grey Eyes

shradha said:


> It's almost 6.45 pm in the evening....... No cramps.....bleeding was not like AF......... Very little... When should I test??
> 
> Coy- thanks for the websites.....no more clot.......

I was thinking the ov dip in temp may have actually been on the 20th so if that is the case then the dip we see at 23 could POSSIBLY be Implantation dip. So....I'd say start testing anywhere between now and the 31rst-2nd of June. If the Ov date is off then you may have to stretch that testing date out a little bit. But def give it a shot! I'd use and early test method however as hcg takes a while to build in your urine :) Do you have First Response Early Result hpt's there?


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies! Wow, lots pf pages oto catch up on!

Patrice- so it seems you still have two surges and your doc told you to go with the second surge correct? So YAY! for Ov! I am sure the pains you are feeling is Ov as I did that just prior to my bfp they were very sharp and breathtaking. Swimming can be tough, huh? I have never been swimming :nope: but just so you know my legs and especially my butt hurts today :haha: fromw weight lifting :) So you and I are both in a fix today! We'll be "gimpy" together :rofl:

Shradha- sounds positive so far just try to stay patient and don't worry too much! Can't wait for you to test soon :) I always lose patience and test too early :dohh: 

Steph- It is understandable how you feel- you are very late term now and just ready to have your body and your control back! I used to joke with dh about my body being a "host" lol and I had no control over it :haha: It gets better! Re: the hospital bag. I always found that I packed too much...I really only needed a *change of socks *as I always got the first pair bloody :shrug: a *hair brush, tooth brush and paste*, one change of *clothes for baby*--layers, body T, pants, blankets-- a can of *coke, bottled water*, and good to go! I love to keep it simple...my vanity demanded an eyeliner and mascara and lip gloss too as I feel pretty crummy after labor and want to look "normal" lol :)

Laura- yep, you got baby brain alright! :thumbup: It's okay though. About that- I told you all dh didn't believe me about baby brain! Well yesterday he comes in to my office with this incredulous expressiona nd states "I heard on the news that pregnant ladies have a 9% drop in brain function until after labor!!!" lol! I said "I told you so!" Silly man :)

Emma- how are you today?


----------



## shradha

Coy- it's 12.45 am...... The whole day I had little bleed......maybe in the morning, afternoon , night.....but on the total.......it's not like regular AF for the first day........ It's not drops..... Let's see tomorrow.....my body is really hot.......:shrug:...... The ovulation strips I hav to order online.....we don't get it in shops......we get only preg test kits in the market.......


----------



## Grey Eyes

AFM- slept good last night but am still sleepy today :shrug: I did get out and do my work out this morning which was nice...used my weight bara gain. Hair of the dog, is that what they call it? Well, my butt's still sore, lol, but I stretched on the machine last night so I *think *that helps :shrug:

No major school assignments today -yay! So I am going to work in the house I think (it's kinda cool out with all the rain we've been getting). My belly is starting to get in my way, I think twice about it before bending over to pick anything up :roll:  I feel better after my workouts, so that's good. Now I am starving as usuall so I'm gonna go eat--

Oh, Steph, about the spicy food--nope, it doesn't have any effect on me at all. I am thinking it's partly due to some hypoglycemia of sorts :shrug: The sweating is always like a cold sweat, I get clammy, shaky, etc...until I eat something sweet then it goes away.


----------



## Grey Eyes

shradha said:


> Coy- it's 12.45 am...... The whole day I had little bleed......maybe in the morning, afternoon , night.....but on the total.......it's not like regular AF for the first day........ It's not drops..... Let's see tomorrow.....my body is really hot.......:shrug:...... The ovulation strips I hav to order online.....we don't get it in shops......we get only preg test kits in the market.......

Ah, the First Response Early Result is a pregnancy test, an hpt "Home Pregnancy Test" but I am not sure if you can get them there? Any early result test would work...it's the mIU that matters, I think the smaller the number (e.g., 10mIU as opposed to 25 mIU) tells you sooner--it picks up the smaller amounts of hcg in your urine.

And this would be early for your AF, right? So I really don't think it's AF :shrug: All we can do is wait and see but it is so frustrating sometimes, isn't it!!

So it's past midnight there--just mid-afternoon here about 1:30 p.m. :) 

Shradha- gimme a great Indian recipe! I want to try cooking some Indian food but have no idea where to begin. What's your main course meal that you cook at least once a week??


----------



## Steph32

Mmmm Indian food sounds so good right now. There's this place we like to go, and it's great for take-out, haven't been in a little while. Think I might go today! Hopefully though I don't put myself into labor...I want to have the baby soon but not necessarily today... lol... but I love spicy food, the spicier the better! 

Patrice- Def sounds like Ov. I had the same thing one cycle where the pain was so sharp I couldn't move. I just laid on my side until it went away. Incidentally, that was the cycle I conceived Nicholas.


----------



## Steph32

Coy- Only a 9% drop in brain function?? Seems like more! :haha:


----------



## shradha

It is frustrating.......it's like I am hanging in between......:wacko:.....

I generally make a curry with steamed rice....... As you too love spicy food....I shall give you a dry chicken fry....... Lets begin with something simple....

Chicken - with bones...medium cut 1/2 kg

Onions- 1 large or 2 medium...cut long thin strips not round..Don't chop....

Garlic and ginger paste- one spoon together

4 green chillies- you can reduce....as your taste...I like it hot and spicy. 

Capsicum- whatever you get.....green one is a must- cut in long thin strips

Spices- 

Bay leaves - 2, cloves- 5, green cardamom- 5, cinnamon - 1 piece 

Soya sauce, vinegar,Worcester sauce/ Worcestershire sauce ,1 large lime.....


----------



## Steph32

Shradha- I don't know if they ship to India, but I got all my Ov and hcg test strips from www.early-pregnancy-tests.com ... very cheap.


----------



## shradha

You need to marinate the chicken for about 5 hours before cooking......

Marination- take a bowl add chicken, salt ( as per your taste), ginger garlic paste, all the sauces including vinegar 1 tb spoon each, and 3 tb spoons of garam masala...... ( if you don't get the packet , then you can make it at home.... You need to just warm the spices and grind into powder. Spices are - 2 bay leaves, 1 cinnamon, 5 cardamom , 4 cloves,2 nutmeg, 1 1/2 tb spoon of coriander seeds, 1 tb spoon of funnel seeds, 1 tb spoon of cumin seeds)


----------



## shradha

Take a thick bottom pan
Put generous amount of oil....:happydance:....I know you all are health conscious.....so you can use oil as you want.....oil can be any.....I use refined sunflower oil.....
When oil is hot add the whole spices( bay leaves, cinnamon,cardamom,cloves) don't let the spices get burnt.....immediately add in sliced onions and green chillies( make slits). Keep frying. After the onions have become Pink in color...you can add in the chicken...... Close the lid let it cook in low fire....... But you must keep turning the chicken or else it may stick at the bottom....after every 5 mins.....when the chicken is almost 90% done add the peppers and lime juice......check for salt..... Again mix well close lid....your dish is ready..... The chicken will cook in it's own water ....so no need to add water..... I love adding coriander leaves a lot ......it adds a lot of flavor......and gives nice color to the dish....


----------



## shradha

Ok..everyone I shall call it a day.....it's 2.10 am..... Feeling sleepy.....good night


----------



## shradha

Steph - thanks for the site...yes will enquire ...... So you too love spicy food like me......


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies!

Shradha- thanks for the recipe, I will have totgather all the spices and try it out :thumbup: :) Sounds awesome btw!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies!

Shradha- thanks for the recipe, I will have totgather all the spices and try it out :thumbup: :) Sounds awesome btw!

I tried to click the "thank you" at the bottom of your post but darn bnb kept redirecting me saying I had no business at this site and bla bla because I am a newcomer! :saywhat: I have been posting on here since November of last year! I have, like, almost 1300 posts! :growlmad: Calling me a newby :growlmad: lol


----------



## Grey Eyes

:sad1: My little 3 year old just came in the house pulling at her hair-tie..she asked me to take it out and I reached over to do so and she gave it a hard yank and her beautiful little curl just broke loose :cry: I am very sad now....I showed dh and he was shocked then made me feel worse because he said I could not fix her hair anymore like braid it or pony tail or anything because it "must be bad for hair". I argued of course, and got angry and told him he was wrong, then he said it must have broke because I wasn't properly giving them their vitamins :roll: Seriously?!! I know he was just trying to figure out why, etc, but it broke because she kept pulling and yanking at it, God knows how long outside doing that before she finally came to have me take out the hair tie. I don't use chemical on their hair, just gentle shampoo/conditioner and a detangler once a day. And the hair ties are non-metallic--just really soft like scrunchies. 

So anyway, now I am very upset at dh for trying to make such a huge deal out of it and basically calling me a bad mom. Maybe I am just hormonal but not ina very good mood at this point :growlmad:


----------



## Steph32

Wait, when you say her "hair curl" you mean her actual hair came out? Or the hair tie broke? Sorry, being a boys mom I am obviously a bit ignorant when it comes to girl stuff... Sorry he made you feel bad about it... doesn't sound like anyone's fault! But I understand how when upset it's easy to place the blame... I do that a lot with DH and vice versa. One time (recently) I noticed my dh had bought the wrong supplement for Nicholas only after he had started giving it to him (it was the adult and not the child version) and I was so mad, but even though it came mostly out of worry that Nicholas had been taking it for at least a few weeks at that point I got so mad at dh and gave him a guilt trip about it. Even though I didn't say the exact words, I definitely made him feel like he was a bad parent for doing that... even though it was a simple mistake. But I really was just more worried about Nicholas being ok...


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> Wait, when you say her "hair curl" you mean her actual hair came out? Or the hair tie broke? Sorry, being a boys mom I am obviously a bit ignorant when it comes to girl stuff... Sorry he made you feel bad about it... doesn't sound like anyone's fault! But I understand how when upset it's easy to place the blame... I do that a lot with DH and vice versa. One time (recently) I noticed my dh had bought the wrong supplement for Nicholas only after he had started giving it to him (it was the adult and not the child version) and I was so mad, but even though it came mostly out of worry that Nicholas had been taking it for at least a few weeks at that point I got so mad at dh and gave him a guilt trip about it. Even though I didn't say the exact words, I definitely made him feel like he was a bad parent for doing that... even though it was a simple mistake. But I really was just more worried about Nicholas being ok...

The curl itself broke :sad1: It's like a snippet you'd take to put in a locket...since it was wrapped arounf her hair she pulled and her curly hair got tangled. Well, she just kept pulling at that one spot and the hairs started to breaka nd she did that untilt he little curlt hat was caught came loose- just like she cut it with a pair of scissors :cry: I am still very sad about it. But her hair is healthy- full of bounce, thick, super shiny :shrug: I think she just wore away at it until it came loose :sad1:

I'd be upset about the supplement too. That's actually a pretty big mistake! Dh is very careful about things like that but he is quick to try and place a blame on me before he realizes noone is to blame. Plus I am hormonal of course and take offense easily...


----------



## Grey Eyes

Okay, I think I am just stressing about everything and it's making me snap about the little things...yep, pretty sure that's what it is :haha:

Just went to the grocery store- it's a mad house :wacko: as it is Memorial Monday here....people will knock you down for a row of banana's, lol! Didn't help my mood much but getting out in the air did some :) It is sunny right now so seriously thinking of taking a walk!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Shradha- I forgot to ask--wat kind of green chili's?? Do I roast them over fire first or just cook raw into the oil?


----------



## Grey Eyes

Sad story-- remember I told you all about the friend of mine who just got divorced and then told me the man (her ex-husband) had been beating her for years? Well, the "new woman" a lady I know here in town is with him now and used to rave about what a wonderful man he was. Well I saw her today and she can barely move and looks so down trodden and sad. I asked her if everything was okay and she sortof shrugged reallys tiffly and mumbled, "Oh, just...my neck...I did something to it a few weeks ago and now it's just real bad and it's affecting my arm too..." then she stared at the floor. So I assume he is beating her too. So hard because what can I do when she won't take my advice? I think I'll tell the cops about him...then again what can they do about domestic violence if the victim won't come forward?? Aargh! :growlmad:


----------



## shradha

Grey Eyes said:


> Shradha- I forgot to ask--wat kind of green chili's?? Do I roast them over fire first or just cook raw into the oil?

As we are not adding any other chilli make sure that the chillies are hot.....you can add as per your taste.....
Just make a slit and add them in the oil.....so it gets fried with onions......yes cook raw into oil......... What kind of green chilli do you get there? Here you get all kinds of....hot, less hot.....you may use any kind of green chilli....just be careful that the dish doesn't get too hot.....


----------



## shradha

Temps have dipped....96.6f ..I don't know if it's a bad sign....... Anyway....no cramps..... Had little bleed as soon as I woke up...... Nothing the whole night..... Let's see today....... 

Coy- so sorry to hear about your darling's hair....... Don't worry ...you are a good mom...... You know that in your heart too right? Then don't pay attention to what dh says...... Anything happens the wife is to be blamed......:hugs: after few days you will find that the curls have grown back.....:happydance:


----------



## shradha

Really sad...... Such men should be put behind the bars..... You can't help her..... She has to complain......she needs to understand that he can't treat her like an animal...... But generally it's takes some guts for a lady to turn back against her man..... All you can do is to give her self confidence.....hopefully soon she understands he is not worth it....


----------



## Grey Eyes

I know you are right- what is sad is she has a little boy at home probably 11 years old...and an adult daughter who has a baby :shrug: But you are right- she is a big girl! 

Can't wait to try your recipe, will have to see if everything for it is available here! Let's see...green chilies...Usually I see for sale jalapenos, Anaheim, Habanero (green unripe), and maaaybee serano. I think I may go with jalapeno as I am familiar with those and Anaheim lacks the heat :)

When I lived in Salt Lake City Utah there is a huge Hispanic population there and I was isngle and the cheapest food aorund and easily available was hispanic foods...so I quickly adapted to rice, beans, and the hottest chili's around! lol, I absolutley love it- hot and spice :thumbup:


----------



## shradha

Grey Eyes said:


> Can't wait to try your recipe, will have to see if everything for it is available here! Let's see...green chilies...Usually I see for sale jalapenos, Anaheim, Habanero (green unripe), and maaaybee serano. I think I may go with jalapeno as I am familiar with those and Anaheim lacks the heat :)
> When I lived in Salt Lake City Utah there is a huge Hispanic population there and I was isngle and the cheapest food aorund and easily available was hispanic foods...so I quickly adapted to rice, beans, and the hottest chili's around! lol, I absolutley love it- hot and spice :thumbup:

I am not familiar with the rest of the chillies...I though have eaten jalapeño in pizza's from dominos..... Here the chillies are generally thin and very hot....and the thick ones are less hot which are often made as pickles and used in snacks.... Jalapeño is hot but not that much.....I guess you can easily add 3-4 .... Non - veg dishes always needs some heat....or else you will not get the taste. :happydance:...but my dh isn't found of spicy food .... So I have to put less chillies...but in my portion I add some....while eating....next time I will give you a coconut curry spicy recipe....which you will like.......

The chicken fry will be hot and tangy coz of the chillies and lime and flavored by the spices and coriander leaves...

By the way where are you from? You taste is very Indian.......:happydance:....


----------



## lauraemily17

Shradha - your recipe sounds fab & I love a coconut one as well. I love how you use Worcester sauce, so British!! I put it in most sauces!! 

Coy - that's 1 determined little girl you've got if she will pull her own hair out!! That's terrible about your friend. You need to be there for her & hope shell open up to you. In the UK police can prosecute even if victims won't testify if they have enough evidence that abuse is happening. Is this not the case in the US?

Steph - that's quite a mistake DH made but generally you can't overdose on vitamins so no real harm can be done. It's interesting gearing you & Coy talk about your DH and bringing up kids. I wonder how DH & I will get on. We have the same values & were brought up in a similar way, but I do worry that we may differ on opinions at times & how we'll handle this. I'm usually the more determined 1 & DH is very relaxed but I think he'll be far more opinionated when it comes to his children.


----------



## shradha

Laura - this recipe was the first one which I learnt from my MIL..... I too told her the same......:happydance:... Our Indian dishes don't use sauces that much....it's all spices and herbs.....


----------



## SpudsMama

Laura/Steph/Coy - do any of you get an achy neck or head? It's all around the back of my neck and skull, an uncomfortable pulling feeling. Every morning without fail, starting from about 10am and lasts for two hours maximum before going away again? :shrug: xx


----------



## lauraemily17

Can't say I've had that Emma. I do get generally very achy especially after being sat or lying in 1 place for too long. Does it feel muscular or like it's in your head like a headache? Anything headachy can point to high blood pressure but they're usually frontal headaches feeling similar to migrane/tension headaches. Perhaps yours is something to do with low blood pressure. When's your next midwife appointment?


----------



## SpudsMama

I've got my 28 week appt with the midwife on Friday so I'll ask her then. I had assumed at first that it was down to lying funny overnight in bed, but if that were the case surely I'd wake up with it? It's fine when I get up, it's a couple of hours later it starts. I would say it feels more muscular than headachy... xx


----------



## lauraemily17

Really not sure Emma, hopefully your midwife will be able to shed some light on it. Is the pain really bad?

Steph - forgot to say happy 37 weeks & full term!!! Looking back it now feels like our pregnancies have flown by!! I still think we're going to give birth quite close so I recon it'll be 39 weeks for you & 37 + a few days for me!!


----------



## shradha

Finally all the suspense is over.........I feel relieved...... AF has paid me a visit..... So now I know what to expect nex time....:wacko:.... You all were right......I missed O..... My cycles have become crazy....27 broken all records.... Never has so early....so counting yesterday....today cd2..... As I have already started temp... I guess it will be easier to understand...... Ladies I need your help in charting.....still hav'nt figured out about the graph.....:dohh:.....

I am going to celebrate the day..... Goodbye to 2 days of frustration and stress....... Going to have some wine........homemade wine for me and red wine for dh....... Ordering some food from the restaurant....... 
Just called the clear blue supplier regarding the strips...... This time I will make sure I am going to catch the eggy....hope my cycles stay at 27 days.....


----------



## shradha

Emma- hope you get some relief soon..... I guess during pregnancy ...some have headaches...... It can be due to many reasons like Laura said........ Try to get some help......


----------



## shradha

Laura- how are you feeling today??


----------



## SpudsMama

No, the pain isn't really bad. It's just uncomfortable, it feels like my head is too heavy and I only get relief if I lie back and rest it. I wonder if it's down to the extra weight I'm carrying now :shrug: 

OMG Steph, you're 37 weeks already?! How did I miss that? Congrats, it won't be long now! Have you both settled on a name yet? 

Shradha, boo for AF! But at least you can relax knowing you're not in suspense anymore. Good luck for this cycle! :thumbup:


----------



## shradha

Steph and Laura- you two are so close....... :hugs: :happydance: happy 37 and 35 weeks.......:flower:


----------



## mzswizz

Shradha-Boo to AF. But atleast you have a plan :thumbup:

Steph-Happy 37 weeks!!

Laura-Happy 35 weeks!!!

AFM, im cd21 today and my temp only dropped by .02 with a negative opk this morning. From looking at my chart, I think I o'd on cd19 which would put me at 2dpo today compared to o'ing today which would have me as o day today. From looking at the lines from yesterday's pos opk and today's lines on the neg opk, they were VERY similar, almost the same actually but the positive was a little bit more defined and darker so im assuming that I was actually catching the surge on its way out and not the beginning. Will post pics at the bottom. To me it would make the most since to had o'd on cd19 because my temp dropped significantly and since cd20, my temp has been up higher and hasnt dropped massively. Plus, i was experiencing the sharp shooting pains through my back etc which could probably be the after effects of ov on cd19 yesterday. Not to mention, I had ewcm on cd20 and now i only have a slim amount of it now so i dont think today is ov day. Yesterday, had a great Memorial Day. DH and I spent time with the family and then we helped our nephew study for the ASVAB which he is taking tomorrow so wishing him luck on that. Well today, I got to bathe the dogs and cook dinner and relax before work tomorrow. What do you ladies think about my chart and opks? Do you think its possible that i am right and I o'd on cd19 instead?
 



Attached Files:







2012-05-29_08-16-21_28.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lauraemily17

Patrice - I agree, looks like you I'd on cd19. 

Shradha - boo for AF. My cycles actually guy shorter when I started TTC, went from 29 days to 25 days. I can't help but wonder if I was fertilizing an eggy if just wasnt sticking or wasn't a good eggy. Hopefully this month will be it for you & in sure if you carry on charting & temping, I would do it during AF as well, you'll understand your body more. 

I was looking forward to my scan tomorrow as I was hoping it would show everything was fine & as I was feeling better my pre-e wouldn't have progressed but now I have a horrible headache, exactly like the 1 I had last week, taken parcetamol and it's not helped so far. Blood pressure has also shot up from 72 to 85 in an hour. Got a bad feeling now :(


----------



## SpudsMama

Patrice, yep, looks like it was probably CD19. Hopefully you'll get your crosshairs tomorrow :thumbup:

Laura, do you have to call when your BP shoots up again? If it doesn't calm down soon I'd want to get checked out :hugs: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Oh no Laura. Hopefully you get better quickly. We dont need you taking another trip to the hospital unless its to give birth :hugs: And yes im thinking cd19 was my o day and yesterday's positive was just the last of the surge which would put me as 2dpo today. Well let's see what tomorrow says on my ff chart.

Emma-Hoping to get my crosshairs. And dh and i dtd on cd18 and cd19 so that really increases our chances and i didnt even take any opks that time around. So im hoping this is it.


----------



## lauraemily17

Only if it goes over 90 which I'm really hoping it doesn't!! Keeping everything crossed it's just a random spike, I had 1 on Sunday as well then it went back down an hour later but I didn't have the headache then, that's what worries me the most.


----------



## mzswizz

Laura-I think since you took the medicine, you should rest like take a nap and then when you wake up, if the headache is still there or is worse then contact your doc. Sometimes, when you rest, the medicine tends to take effect faster. Well thats what happens to me and dh when we take tylenol.

AFM, well i played with ff for tomorrow's temp to see what i have to get in order to get crosshairs. And if i have a temp of 97.75 or higher then i will get the dashed crosshairs for cd19 with a CL of 97.59 and also at 3dpo which i thought would happen. And also my new edd would be feb. 17th if i conceive this time which is weird because no matter what..it seems that the edd is falling around our anniversary. hmm a sign maybe.


----------



## lauraemily17

Hoping to see your temp go up even further tomorrow Patrice. 

Blood pressures not looking good last couple have been 86, 91, 86, 91. The last 91 was after an hours nap & still got the headache. At least they're not as high as they were last week!!


----------



## SpudsMama

I'm glad it's not as high as it was last time, but with that headache still lingering after taking painkillers I'd think about calling the hospital, just to see what they say. Hopefully it's just a fluke today! :hugs: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Laura-Im with Emma. i think you should call and see what they say since the medication didnt do its job. And im hoping my temp goes up too. Im not ready to go through another limbo this cycle.


----------



## lauraemily17

I know I should be I'm really reluctant as they'll likely just keep me in without changing my dose until I've had all the tests I'm scheduled to have tomorrow morning when my consultant is also in clinic so can be referred to. Without my appointment tomorrow I definately would call but ad I've got that I'm going to wait it out & keep taking it every hour. As long as it's in the early 90's I'll wait, if it gets towards 100 I'll make the call.


----------



## mzswizz

Laura-my fxed that you wont have to make that call and understandable if you already have an appt.


----------



## SpudsMama

Sounds good. You've got a sensible head on your shoulders :thumbup: 

On a more random note... I can't see my feet anymore LOL!


----------



## mzswizz

Emma-is your next pic tomorrow? and you're in the same boat as my friend. She cant see her feet lol.


----------



## lauraemily17

Thanks ladies. :hugs: I've had some dinner & my heads starting to feel a little better which hopefully is a good sign. 

Phoebes getting big! I loved it when that happened to me although it starts making it hard to put on shoes & socks!!


----------



## SpudsMama

Yep, next bump pic coming up tomorrow :thumbup: I wouldn't know if it makes it difficult to put on shoes and socks, I've been walking around with bare feet for the last two days :blush:


----------



## mzswizz

laura-thats what we are here for. I know once i get to be that size then its slip on shoes it is :rofl: 

emma-yay cant wait!!!


----------



## lauraemily17

Are you still doing your bump pics 2 weekly Emma? The last 2 weeks have gone very quickly!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

SpudsMama said:


> Laura/Steph/Coy - do any of you get an achy neck or head? It's all around the back of my neck and skull, an uncomfortable pulling feeling. Every morning without fail, starting from about 10am and lasts for two hours maximum before going away again? :shrug: xx

Yes! This happened a few weeks ago and was happening every morning when I got up. I talked to my doc about it and he stated that it was most likely my sleeping position--and he was right. I was kinking my neck too high. So I started sleeping flatter while on my side and trying to support just enough to keep my head/neck straight. No problems now! :thumbup: Also as your tummy grows it will pull onthe muscles of your back which int urn affects your neck. Always try to keep a straight posture and get a back rub wherever/whenever you can :haha:


----------



## SpudsMama

Laura, yep I take one every other Wednesday. I'm glad you're feeling a bit better now :thumbup:

Coy, I'll try sleeping with just the one pillow tonight instead of two and see if that makes any difference, thanks! I have a feeling it might be the second option though, in hindsight it started after that growth spurt last week. Maybe my body is trying to adjust to the sudden extra weight... xx


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura- how's your BP now?? I am concerned about it as well, I would think it should be fairly steady and not be jumping around so much :shrug: Have you called to ask a doc or would they just tell you to come in? Hopefully no more overnight stays until beanie is born! :thumbup:

Patrice- Yep, looks like the 19th was Ov day and you got it covered with bd'ing, so good to go! :thumbup: Got my fx'd for your crosshairs tomorrow!

Shradha- can't wait for the cocnut recipe! :haha: Yes, I love spicy food...I am Irish by descent but was born in Montana state and raised in Alaska state so..:shrug: All I can say is after all that damnably cold weather I sure took to the southern portion of my world :haha: I love most things hot and spicy...in fact this morning I put so much cayenne on my breakfast my girls remarked in concern that my eggs looked like little red suns! :rofl: And then we worried the baby wouldn't like it, lol. baby seems to love it :shrug:....Nuts for the :witch: arriving today but I understand your relief! At least now you know you have nothing to worry about...I used to do that too when I knew AF had arrived I get a huge glass of wine and relax. Then, next day, back on the path!:thumbup: Btw, I will help as much as I can with charting, I am fairly new to it but learning fast! :)

Steph- how are you feeling today! Can't believe you are technically full-term already! :thumbup: Anyday is a good day now, right?

Emma- can't see your feet, huh? lol, been there! Getting there fast too, but I think I am like 8 weeks behind you though, although this is my 3rd so will stick out pretty fast. Yay for barefeet! I love walking in my bare feet- dh frowns at it 'cause he thinks I'm going to pic up slivers or stickers or something but I do it anyway :shrug:


----------



## Grey Eyes

SpudsMama said:


> Laura, yep I take one every other Wednesday. I'm glad you're feeling a bit better now :thumbup:
> 
> Coy, I'll try sleeping with just the one pillow tonight instead of two and see if that makes any difference, thanks! I have a feeling it might be the second option though, in hindsight it started after that growth spurt last week. Maybe my body is trying to adjust to the sudden extra weight... xx

Lol, I use two pillows also and had to ditch one! :growlmad: but no more headaches. I have been getting the horrible neck tension though and I know that is because my center of balance has shifted.


----------



## shradha

lauraemily17 said:


> Patrice - I agree, looks like you I'd on cd19.
> 
> Shradha - boo for AF. My cycles actually guy shorter when I started TTC, went from 29 days to 25 days. I can't help but wonder if I was fertilizing an eggy if just wasnt sticking or wasn't a good eggy. Hopefully this month will be it for you & in sure if you carry on charting & temping, I would do it during AF as well, you'll understand your body more.
> 
> I was looking forward to my scan tomorrow as I was hoping it would show everything was fine & as I was feeling better my pre-e wouldn't have progressed but now I have a horrible headache, exactly like the 1 I had last week, taken parcetamol and it's not helped so far. Blood pressure has also shot up from 72 to 85 in an hour. Got a bad feeling now :(

Yes....I will continue tempg........thanx dear......mine first got delayed now it's getting shorter......both the extremes....
Don't panic dear:hugs:.......calm down.....do not stress....stress can make your bp go up....... Everything is fine with baby.....don't worry...... I am sure Tom scan will go well....everything will be normal....... Think about all the good things.....:hugs:....


----------



## Steph32

Emma- Yes, I get headaches all the time that are more "muscular" that I actually believe comes from the tension in my back, shoulders and neck. I start feeling tight and once it gets bad it travels up to the head and leaves me with a headache for a few days. Happens a lot. Does a pain reliever do anything for them?

Laura- Hope you get your BP under control on your own so you don't have to go to the hospital. Understandable that you want to avoid going back unless it's an emergency so you don't get stuck there for who knows how long again! When did they say to come back, when the bottom number goes over 100? Try to rest rest rest... think of yourself on bedrest even though you weren't officially put on bedrest. Just don't do much of anything, if you can help it! You are officially off of work now right?

Re: child rearing, DH and I almost always agree and have similar values about raising our children. I guess that's why we are together! lol... but of course there are always little things that pop up and of course we are individuals and have our own opinions and personalities that come into the mix... so that's quite normal. I'm sure you and DH will be great parents! You learn a lot along the way too, not just about children but about how you are as a parent and how your spouse deals with certain things as well.

Shradha- Booo for AF. But at least you have a fresh start now, and possibly a shorter cycle which means you may ovulate earlier so be on the watch out!

Patrice- Looks like you O'd on the 19th, but you have been BD'ing often this cycle, as usual right? So you should have your bases covered. 

Coy- That is sad about the woman you know... were there any marks on her body or anything? I guess you (and the cops) won't know "for sure" if there was any abuse unless there were obvious signs. Anyone can wake up with a kinked and stiff neck... so I think unless she confides in you, you probably have no say or evidence in the matter if you tried to go to police... unfortunately.

AFM, yes I can't believe I'm full term now!! Crazy to think that he could come anytime, although I think you're right Laura, that it'll be around 39 weeks. We had our 37 week appt today-- GBS negative (yay!) and measuring right on target... no internal check yet, and I forgot to ask about that, but I guess it doesn't really matter. We also went over my birth plan, picked up my cord blood kit (anyone else doing that?), and inquired about some things including the Vit K shot. Our MW strongly suggested that we do the shot, which I was surprised about, coming from a MW. She said there are no preservatives or chemicals in the shot, and the link to cancer and leukemia was found to be disproved. And they do not administer the drops, it's not something in the protocol, as it is difficult to get the full dose in their mouth if they're crying, etc... even though the risk of hemorrhage is rare, something like 1 in 1,000, the result is serious. So basically the benefits outweigh the risk in having it done. I trust her judgment too, because she is a midwife and opts for the more natural treatments and things, but this is the one thing she is very serious about. We are however, declining the antibiotic eye salve... she said this is not necessary at all, unless the mother has gonorrhea or chlamydia.


----------



## Steph32

Oh, and I found out today that my OB/GYN is going to be gone for the next 3 weeks!! I was kind of upset to hear that. My MW who sees me for my prenatal appts is going to try to make herself available for the birth, but it's unlikely she'll be able to. Fx'd!! If she can't make it, it will be another OB in the practice that I have never met with, so that kind of sucks. :(


----------



## shradha

Steph- wow.....so anytime.....baby can arrive.......I am eagerly waiting...:happydance:....... What is cord blood kit?

You all are having severe headaches...... Is it so common? 
I hope this helps ....
Take a cloth and dip it in cold water and squeeze the water....let some water remain so that the cloth remains cold......then place it on your eyes and relax ......keep eyes closed........ After sometime when the cloth becomes hot again dip in cold water.....do this for atleast 3 times....you will feel relaxed....and fresh......whenever I get headaches I do this.........
If you can try to get your head massaged.....do you get any pain relief gel for headaches?


----------



## shradha

Steph32 said:


> Oh, and I found out today that my OB/GYN is going to be gone for the next 3 weeks!! I was kind of upset to hear that. My MW who sees me for my prenatal appts is going to try to make herself available for the birth, but it's unlikely she'll be able to. Fx'd!! If she can't make it, it will be another OB in the practice that I have never met with, so that kind of sucks. :(

So sad....how can she leave you in the time when you need her the most...... So now you may have to consult another gyn.........


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> Oh, and I found out today that my OB/GYN is going to be gone for the next 3 weeks!! I was kind of upset to hear that. My MW who sees me for my prenatal appts is going to try to make herself available for the birth, but it's unlikely she'll be able to. Fx'd!! If she can't make it, it will be another OB in the practice that I have never met with, so that kind of sucks. :(

This happened to me with the birth of our second dd...my midwife was on vacation for that week and I ended up having her here locally. I knew the doctor just not on an obgyn level...He is a family practice so I always took my first dd whenever she had check-ups, etc. Anyway, at the point of birth/labor it won't really matter! You'll be so caught up in doing it yourself :haha: But yes, I understand your concern...maybe familiarize yourself with the others available including the emergency OBGYN's at your hospital. When we first arrived they were going to make me use a doctor I disliked and I threatened to kick his face in then told him the doc I preferred :rofl: Needless to say I got the one I wanted :rofl:


----------



## shradha

Patrice- finger crossed for you.......:happydance:.....that's wonderful that you covered the dates...:hugs:......

Yes....now I have shorter cycle so less waiting period......hopefully this time I hit the jackpot.......:happydance:


----------



## shradha

Emma- how time is flying.....soon you will complete your 37 weeks and be ready to give birth :happydance:...... Baby is growing......when is your next appointment?


----------



## shradha

Coy- thanx....... I need help in charting..... Yes I will share the recipe soon.....feeling very sleepy...... See you Tom.....


----------



## Grey Eyes

Shradha- it is a good thing that your cycles have shortened some :thumbup: What kind of opk's are you getting? Do they give you a POSITIVE or Smiley Face when your lh surges or are they just the lines? I found the two lines to be a pain.in.the.butt.:haha: But I did use them during the month before fertile period just to keep an eye on everything as I was just beginning.


----------



## lauraemily17

Steph - is the cord blood kit to donate your cord blood? If do then I'm also doing it. Sounds like everything's going well. Is the gds the strep B test? It's not routinely done in the uk but I really want it as my cousin gave it to her daughter who ended up being rushed to hospital with it at 2 weeks old. That's a shame about your ob. Here we get whoever is on at the time so it's very rare it'll be a
Dr or MW you know, in fact you don't always end in you chosen hospital if it's full!! 

Coy - I've been doing hourly checks on blood pressure which went as follows, 86, 91, 90, 89 so they are slowly gong down. I'm feeling a bit better in myself now as well. I can't call a Dr at this time it would be the MW us the hospital but I'm due to take tonight's tablet now which I'm sure will bring it down then I'll go bed & my appointment is at 9.40 tomorrow so nice and early. Really hope it's a one off but got a muffling feeling the proteins going to have increased even further hence the increase in BP tonight. Only 2 sleeps until your scan!! :D


----------



## Grey Eyes

Well, I am glad that you can take your meds now and hopefully see it go down! Can't wait for your appointment tomorrow so you'll know everything is okay. What will your MW recommend if protien is high?

Yes, I am excited for day after tomorrow too! This will be our growth/gender scan so always exciting :happydance: Then I'll know to shop for boy or girl :)


----------



## Steph32

Yes it's true that it won't really matter who is delivering, I'm sure I won't really care in the moment... I think it's the fact that they didn't tell me earlier, just so I know... because I could have met with one of the other doctors in the practice at some point, just so I could be familiar with them. But, they all do work in the same practice and usually if your chosen OB is not available then whoever is on-call will be there. Hopefully though, my midwife will be able to be there.

The cord blood storage is done through a company who will take your newborn's cord blood and/or tissue and bank it so that if your child in the future ever has a life threatening disease (or even another family member) then it may be possible to use those stem cells in treatment or even a cure. We stored N's cord blood as well. There is an initial fee, and then a yearly fee indefinitely after that. Is this what you're doing Laura, or are you donating it? BTW- Yes, the GBS is Group B Strep and it's a good idea to have the test done. So glad mine came back neg, one less thing to think about.


----------



## Steph32

Coy- Boy, girl, boy, girl, ahhh!!! Shall we do a final poll? I say girl...


----------



## Steph32

By the way, forgot to share with all of you that we've decided on a name... BRANDON! 100% sure now, he's definitely a Brandon.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> By the way, forgot to share with all of you that we've decided on a name... BRANDON! 100% sure now, he's definitely a Brandon.

Awesome name Steph! I think Brandon is perfect :) Glad you settled, lol :) We are thinking we have a boy name picked out but not at all sure if it's a girl...If it's a girl we want a very stron yet attractive name. If it's a girl she'll need a strong name! She'd have to be strong to match with these two :rofl: and we firmly believe that a name (in a way) shapes an individual. For example...I have never met a Vivien that wasn't very nice acting but just a little bit evil, lol! I think names are extremely important! :) I love Emma's pic of _Phoebe_, very smart, classy, and tough :thumbup: So "Brandon" is a very tough but sensative name--awesome choice :thumbup:


----------



## Steph32

Yes I believe in the importance of a name too. I actually look not just at the meaning and energy of the name but also at the numerology as well. Funny, there had also been little signs along the way that we picked the right name... for instance, the name would come up a lot randomly in various situations... when it wouldn't at all before... I would always take that as him trying to tell us we are making the right choice.


----------



## Steph32

Ugh, I've been having lots of contractions in the past 3 or 4 hours. I don't think they are the real ones yet, just BH that are getting a bit more painful and uncomfortable. It could be that I was stressing a bit today, was feeling overwhelmed and I didn't sleep well last night... so I think I need to relax. I tried to nap but I think my body is just amped up and I can't fully relax. Not to mention the cramps bother me too much. Hope things don't progress, I'm not _quite_ ready... hope baby just gives me at least a few more days!


----------



## Steph32

Hmph. Everyone always seems to be gone whenever I'm online! I pick the wrong times. Well we know Emma and Laura are sleeping... and I think Shradha is too? And Patrice is probably about to go to sleep. Coy, that just leaves you!


----------



## Steph32

I may have just made a mistake if I don't want this baby to come yet... just had spicy Thai food. But I was craving it! I've been craving spicy since yesterday, never got my Indian food... so I had to. Hopefully it won't induce me!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> Hmph. Everyone always seems to be gone whenever I'm online! I pick the wrong times. Well we know Emma and Laura are sleeping... and I think Shradha is too? And Patrice is probably about to go to sleep. Coy, that just leaves you!

Lol, I'm here :haha: Just got back from a tiring walk with my girsl :) I took them walking and window shopping...I am trying to get them to understand the amazing art of looking with no intention of buying. Drives shopkeepers crazy :haha:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> I may have just made a mistake if I don't want this baby to come yet... just had spicy Thai food. But I was craving it! I've been craving spicy since yesterday, never got my Indian food... so I had to. Hopefully it won't induce me!

Ummm is that my fault? I think it is because I have been harping about spicy food for days now :rofl: and getting Shradha to share her spicy secrets with us lol! Don't worry- if Brandon comes tonight - voila, no more uncomfortable waiting! You'll have your baby and be able to sleep on your tummy again, lol :) How do the contractions feel?

Btw, I have always wanted to try Thai food!! Is it good?


----------



## Grey Eyes

Shradha- are you on tonight? Maybe a bit early there yet? Hm, it'd be about...10 a.m. right? I am roughly estimating you are about 12 hours ahead of me as it is 9:48 p.m. here right now...:coffee: How are you feeling this morning?


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph- now you got me worried!:wacko: How are you feeling? Are the contraction/BH getting any stronger or regular? TBH it sounds just like my last two labors...started out as a nuisance that just got progressivly more demanding...Hope you are doing ok! :thumbup: Keep us updated :)


----------



## shradha

It's 10.20 am now.....just finished with the laundry..... I am feeling better today......temp 96.8 f.....
Yesterday had a good time...... Mom's wine was perfect....in candle light.... Didn't feel as if it was home made....

It's always so good to go for walks with kids...... I am waiting when I will get my chance...:hugs:.... Yesterday must have been a nice learning experience for the girls....:happydance:


----------



## shradha

Steph- how are feeling? Thai food is spicy........ Oh god.......


----------



## Steph32

Grey Eyes said:


> Steph32 said:
> 
> 
> I may have just made a mistake if I don't want this baby to come yet... just had spicy Thai food. But I was craving it! I've been craving spicy since yesterday, never got my Indian food... so I had to. Hopefully it won't induce me!
> 
> Ummm is that my fault? I think it is because I have been harping about spicy food for days now :rofl: and getting Shradha to share her spicy secrets with us lol! Don't worry- if Brandon comes tonight - voila, no more uncomfortable waiting! You'll have your baby and be able to sleep on your tummy again, lol :) How do the contractions feel?
> 
> Btw, I have always wanted to try Thai food!! Is it good?Click to expand...

Yes, it is all your fault :haha: Just kidding. No, I crave spicy food all the time. Yes Thai food is great! DH got me on it about 5 years ago, actually before I met him I rarely ate any ethnic foods. And I only just started eating Indian food since the beginning of this pregnancy. I wasn't much of a fan before, then I started craving it out of nowhere. Now I love it. Thai dishes use curry but it is very different from Indian curry. They definitely require different moods, although when you want spicy, any of it will do. Do you have any Thai restaurants in your area? If so, you should try it out... I'm sure they would offer take out if that's easier for you. My favorite is the chicken curry, green or red.


----------



## Steph32

shradha said:


> Steph- how are feeling? Thai food is spicy........ Oh god.......

Really? I find a lot of Indian food to be spicier... but I guess it depends on the kitchen and the cook... I know at Thai restaurants you can order things mild, medium or hot... but even that depends on the restaurant.


----------



## Steph32

Grey Eyes said:


> Steph- now you got me worried!:wacko: How are you feeling? Are the contraction/BH getting any stronger or regular? TBH it sounds just like my last two labors...started out as a nuisance that just got progressivly more demanding...Hope you are doing ok! :thumbup: Keep us updated :)

The contractions died down thank goodness... wasn't really in the mood to have a baby tonight. Still need to pack that bag anyway. I need to go to bed soon, hopefully I can get good rest and I'll see how things are in the morning!


----------



## shradha

Steph32 said:


> By the way, forgot to share with all of you that we've decided on a name... BRANDON! 100% sure now, he's definitely a Brandon.

Nice name ...:happydance:..... So nice to see you can keep names before ....... We although can't name our child before 26 th day after birth and that too after a prayer ceremony with a priest...... Funny....:hugs:


----------



## shradha

Coy- I will go with a boy....... Coz whomever I meet is having a boy.....:happydance::hugs:..... I vote for a handsome hunk....:hugs:


----------



## shradha

Steph32 said:


> Grey Eyes said:
> 
> 
> Steph- now you got me worried!:wacko: How are you feeling? Are the contraction/BH getting any stronger or regular? TBH it sounds just like my last two labors...started out as a nuisance that just got progressivly more demanding...Hope you are doing ok! :thumbup: Keep us updated :)
> 
> The contractions died down thank goodness... wasn't really in the mood to have a baby tonight. Still need to pack that bag anyway. I need to go to bed soon, hopefully I can get good rest and I'll see how things are in the morning!Click to expand...

Thank god...... I guess brandon loved the food....and was telling you thank you:hugs:.... Take rest...... See you tom.....don't stress....


----------



## Grey Eyes

Lol at the spicy food! Now you both have me wanting Thai and Indian food --and I have never had either! :haha: Nor can I as there are no restaurants near here...well, there is a Thai restaurant but about 50 miles north of here :( That is why I have to try to cook all my new foods, lol!

Steph- glad the contractions settled down- hope you get some rest!

Shradha- laundry early int he morning, huh? For some reason I always do mine at night. In fact, gotta go put my whites in the dryer! :haha: Also- glad you had a wonderful evening! Wow, candle light and wine...homemade too! I would love to try it, what is it made from??


----------



## shradha

We do our laundry in the morning and keep it out in the sunlight......so that the clothes get some sunlight...... No moisture...... Although it gets dry in the washing machine.....:flower:

My grand mom makes it with black grapes and gooseberry....... My mom made it with gooseberry.......it takes 3-4 months ...... Wow ...the longer you keep th stronger it becomes....no alcohol content......so even pregnant ladies can have....it's good for digestion too but you must have it in a limited quantity..... That's the reason I have it......I not take any other drinks......:hugs:


----------



## shradha

Grey Eyes said:


> Shradha- it is a good thing that your cycles have shortened some :thumbup: What kind of opk's are you getting? Do they give you a POSITIVE or Smiley Face when your lh surges or are they just the lines? I found the two lines to be a pain.in.the.butt.:haha: But I did use them during the month before fertile period just to keep an eye on everything as I was just beginning.

I generally use both strips with lines and kit with smiley......but last month my order of smiley was not dispatched......so I had to depend on line ones...... I guess this month I will have to start BD right after AF departs...:winkwink:...short cycle..... Hopefully this time I get dark lines in opk...and the temps are helpful too..... Cd3.....


----------



## shradha

Steph32 said:


> shradha said:
> 
> 
> Steph- how are feeling? Thai food is spicy........ Oh god.......
> 
> Really? I find a lot of Indian food to be spicier... but I guess it depends on the kitchen and the cook... I know at Thai restaurants you can order things mild, medium or hot... but even that depends on the restaurant.Click to expand...

I have to blame the green chillies....it depends on the taste....you are absolutely right....... In Thai food a lot of chilli sauce is put.....


----------



## shradha

Ok....cord blood... Now even in India they have started advertising.......it's only been about 8 months... I did read about it in the newspapers..... it's not that common as its very expensive....... I mean to store it.....We don't have insurance for that.... So only few can afford it.......


----------



## Grey Eyes

shradha said:


> Grey Eyes said:
> 
> 
> Shradha- it is a good thing that your cycles have shortened some :thumbup: What kind of opk's are you getting? Do they give you a POSITIVE or Smiley Face when your lh surges or are they just the lines? I found the two lines to be a pain.in.the.butt.:haha: But I did use them during the month before fertile period just to keep an eye on everything as I was just beginning.
> 
> I generally use both strips with lines and kit with smiley......but last month my order of smiley was not dispatched......so I had to depend on line ones...... I guess this month I will have to start BD right after AF departs...:winkwink:...short cycle..... Hopefully this time I get dark lines in opk...and the temps are helpful too..... Cd3.....Click to expand...

Smart lady! Bd'ing early is a good idea...My cycles were generally always 27-29 days give or take and I Ov on about CD15 or so, but if cycle is a day or two shorter it's best to get started early! :thumbup: 

Wow, the homemade wine sounds awesome- non-alcoholic too, and goosberry MMmm! :) Your mom sounds talented! :winkwink: We used to make Meade (sp) when I was a young girl in Alaska but haven't done that in ages. Basically fermented honey with spices like clove, etc. Very tasty but also non-alcoholic.

Well, I have the kids put to bed, and have had my midnight dinner, lol. I usually end up hungry about now and have cereal but tonight was starving so made an omelot...I swear I want to watch my weight and not _*blimp out *_ :haha: but when you're hungry--you're hungry lol! What's a girl to do! 

But for now- I am off to bed, it is 12:44 midnight here so I am "bushed" as they say :) Good night from Idaho and hope you have an awesome rest of the day Shradha! :thumbup: ................................:sleep:..................


----------



## shradha

Wow....that too sounds yummy.....honey.......
Yes...gooseberry with sugar and spices.....kept for fermentation........

Have a good night sleep dear...... Rest..... Eat what you want...... See you Tom.....


----------



## SpudsMama

Oh God, stop with the curry talk... it's my one BIG aversion! :rofl: I used to love love love Indian food (never been a fan of Thai though), but the one time I tried having tikka masala back in first trimester... well, let's just say it was a bit of a mess :blush: Now all I have to do is hear about it or smell it and :sick: We have an Indian couple next door to us and they cook a lot of curries which means I have to keep my living room window closed, otherwise the smell lingers around my house :dohh: 

Steph, so glad you've settled on a name and Brandon suits him very well! 

Coy, I cannot for the life of me remember what I predicted for you, can you? :blush: I'll go with boy (although secretly I hope you're having another girl so I've got a pink bump buddy :haha:)

Laura, how are you today? You've got your appt in just under two hours... xx


----------



## lauraemily17

Just a quick post, will reply to you all properly later but on my way to my appointment. Blood pressure came down overnight & is back to normal this morning. Feeling a combination of excited to see beanie again but terrified he's poorly in some way, mum thinks hes going to be small, I really can't see how he cam be as bump has been measuring a week ahead & I seem to have had a bum in my ribs for the past week!! Really nervous that my bloods will show something though as I'm still not feeling well but can't figure out what's normal pregnancy, hay fever or possible pre-e!!


----------



## lauraemily17

I'm not too good with the spicy food, medium is about as hot as I can go and my version of medium would prob be mild to everyone else! I do like Inidan food thoughn and Thai. Red and green thai currys are amazing. 

Steph - I don't know if I was channeling you or it;s just a conincedance but I was dreaming about being in labour and having contrasctions last night!! I'm starting to dream a lot about cramps / contractions although not for as long as I did last night. the dreams are so vivid that when I wake up I'm not entirely sure if I was perhaps having some cramps in my sleep!! The niggliny period pains on my back and lower tummy are getting more frequent now though. Give it a nother couple of weeks I think I'm going to be getting very impatient somehow!!

Coy - Final guess from me is girl. Thats what my gut is saying, I hope I'm wrong!!

Hospital appointment went really really well today, I was in and out within an hour!! Firstly Beanie was measuring great. He is nicely tucked with his head down, his head now being spot average, all measurements came in either a little under or a little over average so overall looks great. His estimated weight is 5lb 4 oz so a little on the small side around the 35% percentile but nothing worrying and the blood flow / placenta looked fine. Also fluid levels are avaerage so I can be certain I'm not leaking fluid it really is just cm and bladder control (the joys of being pregnant!!) 

After my blood pressure was fine this morning it went back up while in hospital but borderline at 91 then went down to 89. They weren;t in the slightest bit worried by it. Still have protein but it's still low at 1+ and the sample they sent off last week came back all within normal ranges. Got a check up again with my midwife on Tuesday and back at yhe hospital to see my consultant in the hypertension clinic on Thursday but everything is looking good at the mo. Feel a lot more reassured now and hopeful that I may actually make it closer to 40 weeks than I thought! Hopefully he's still come naturally on his own accord slightly before then so I don't have to be induced!!

I think given both our experiences steph on head measurements babies heads obvioulsy have a growth spurt around 29 weeks and it's completely normal! Perhaos its to accomdoate the growing brain needed for other developemnt from this point?! 

Steph - you tend to be on here the post at around 3am our time so give it a month when Beanie's here and I can see me b eing on here far more around then giving Beanie nightfeeds!! Well maybe not to start with when I'm learning but hopefully after a few qweeks when we may have a bit of a routine. Is that wishful thinking??!!


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-im thinking boy. But so far i only got two right which is Emma's and my friend. So hopefully im lucky with your prediction :haha:

Steph-Well actually, dh and I havent been dtd as much as we do this cycle. But we have dtd on o-1, o, and o+1 so i think we should be okay..well im hoping we are.

Laura-Glad your BP went down now. Hopefully it stays down before we have to give your BP a stern talk about rising randomly :haha:

Shradha-How are you?

AFM, today i am officially 3dpo. I got my dashed crosshairs today :happydance: FF is probably confused because of the opk but as long as i still got my crosshairs, i am fine :thumbup: Yesterday was a good day. I cleaned up and I gave both my dogs baths. After that, dh came home early and we cuddled up together and then he decided to let me nap undisturbed so he went on the computer while i took a nap on the couch. But i woke up a few hours later to my husband sounding super happy and talking on the phone. After he was done, he told me that was our recruiter and we have an appt tomorrow to complete the financial part and we are scheduled to take our physical next wednesday :happydance: So things are moving along now. They said the physical is an all day event and they are sending us to a hotel to stay overnight on tuesday so we can be there bright and early that following day. So good news all around I suppose. One, i have ovulated and am now in the tww and two the Navy process is finally coming through. Also he told us that after we pick our jobs after the physical, depending on the availability, it can take 2-6 months before we go into boot camp etc so we shall see how long ours will take. Now, FF has my new AF due date as either June 8th or 9th. And seeing that it says i have a LP of 11 days, that means I have 8 more days before I know whats going on :happydance: So thats not long. I might start testing at 8dpo though :haha: I've talked to my boss and she is letting me make up the hours im going to miss while doing the Navy process so today i was suppose to go in from 3:45-8:15. But now im going in 12pm-8pm and then tomorrow i was suppose to work from 10:45-6:15 but seeing that I got the appt at 1pm tomorrow, I will be working from 10am-12pm and then I have wednesday off so everything is turning out good. Oh and dh and I dtd this morning...i think it was from the excitement of the Navy process :rofl: But now everything is all a waiting game :coffee:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies!

*Emma*- mmmm, all this talk about curry is making me hungry! :haha: I feel bad for you though, in my first pregnancy all I could keep down initially was corn nuts :shrug: and, well, after seeing them again later I can no longer stomach the thought of corn nuts :rofl: Oh, and kung pow beef :sick: Keep that window closed! Just draft the scent over this way :haha:

*Laura*- glad they didn't have to keep you over at the hospital and your BP is coming to a good level! :thumbup: How are you feeling? You sound energetic :shrug: Oh, and trust me when I say it is nearly impossible to eye your bump and predict if beanie will be small or large! My first pregnancy I was sooo tiny- barelya bump at all until labor, and she was born at 5 lbs 6 oz. My second dd I was absolutley huge! And she was born at 5 lbs 10 oz...but then she, um, emptied her bowel at least twice (much to the nappy-changing doctors surprise) so we are guessing about 5.6 as well :shrug:

*Patrice*- wow, sounds like things are coming together fast for the Navy...I am glad your boss is working with you on your schedule, that is rare :thumbup: And yes, sounds like either way (Ov day variations) you and dh have it covered! :)

*Shradha*- how are you today? Are you still temping as Steph suggested? I am trying to remember if I temped during AF.....


----------



## Grey Eyes

AFM- crazy morning here today so far...my girls are setting a pace I am not too fond of: fit throwing, crying attacks, fighting each other .....:roll:......I'm like "_Not today_..." lol. Yesterday they were so good...:shrug:



So here is the poll so far:

*Emma*: I'll go with *boy* (although secretly I hope you're having another girl so I've got a pink bump buddy )

*Laura*: Final guess from me is *girl*. That's what my gut is saying, I hope I'm wrong!!

*Shradha*: I will go with a *boy*.......

*Steph*: I say *girl*...

*Patrice*: I'm thinking *boy*....

Am I allowed to guess? :shrug: For the sake of the poll I'll say *boy*...


So far 4 Boy guesses and 2 girl guesses...I am actually afraid to guess! I tried to bo by bd dates and ov date...Let's see, what are the odds if:

1) male sperm are FASTER but die sooner.
2) Female sperm are slower but live longer? This is a tortoise and hare event I think :haha: But we dtd on: 23, 24, 27, OVULATED 28, dtd 29... So I am trying to make an educated guess...and it could be either! :dohh: 
I am very excited about the scan tomorrow, then we'll know for sure--that is if baby sits just right and is fairly accomodating :) I am hoping for a boy...I will be so happy with either but I want to be able to give dh a son...so if this one is a girl then I will secretly plan my next Ov Day attack (after labor of course) and try again, lol!


----------



## shradha

Coy- all the best for tomorrow's scan....... I am really excited and waiting for the result...... I will come online Tom even if its late night here......:happydance:........ I am sure it's a BOY!
Everybody at hone must be excited about the scan.....what is dh saying? And the girls?

Yes I am still temping....... Just curious to see if ff catches the date of O correctly.....:happydance:..... Yesterday it had dipped...today it has gone up....


----------



## shradha

Laura- so happy that everything went well....:hugs: I told you not to worry....Beanie will be fine...... Beanie loves mommy and knows you are and will take good care of your baby:happydance:.......glad that your bp is under control........ Just rest and rest.....


----------



## shradha

Steph- how are you? Hope you are having no more contractions........ Did Brandon crave for anything special.....:happydance:


----------



## shradha

Patrice- that's good news....... I am really happy that things are going great in your end....... Dh must be a happy man.....Touchwood...:happydance:

I am doing good.....just waiting for AF to depart so that I can start with my testing and dancing....:winkwink:......dh is excited too....that's a good sign.....


----------



## shradha

Emma- sorry dear......will give food talks a break.......:hugs:..... How are you feeling today? No headaches I hope.......


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-i hope i got my bases covered. And im hoping boy for you too.

Shradha-fxed for you this cycle.

AFM, I just got a call back from the Transit Operations Job and I GOT THE JOB :happydance: so i will work there until we get sent to our boot camp. Everything is working out for us. Atleast now we can really save money up before we go in there :thumbup:


----------



## Grey Eyes

mzswizz said:


> Coy-i hope i got my bases covered. And im hoping boy for you too.
> 
> Shradha-fxed for you this cycle.
> 
> AFM, I just got a call back from the Transit Operations Job and I GOT THE JOB :happydance: so i will work there until we get sent to our boot camp. Everything is working out for us. Atleast now we can really save money up before we go in there :thumbup:

Wow! Congrats Patrice on the great new job! :happydance: What do you do in Transit Operations? I am happy for you :hugs: Now send some of that luck this direction so I can get a job too :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-sending you loads of luck. And Transit Operations Agent is pretty much Customer Service Agents for the Bus Transit which means i pretty much am in a call center answering phones and answering questions. And its a full time job and I will be making at $900-1000 every two weeks :happydance:


----------



## SpudsMama

Patrice, congrats on the new job!

Coy, can't wait for your scan! It's tomorrow right? The 31st?

Laura, I'm glad the appt went well, it must be a relief to know that things are going well :hugs:

Shradha, nope, no headache today :happydance: I tried sleeping with just the one pillow last night rather than two and it seems to have worked. Hopefully it wasn't just a fluke... xx


----------



## shradha

That's great news Patrice :happydance:.....congratulations:hugs:........


----------



## shradha

Emma- that's good......it must be a great relief for you..... :hugs:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice- excellent paycheck girl! :thumbup: Way to go, and full time too, you can't beat that (especially in these recession days). What kind of qualifications were they looking for? Miami- here I come :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

Shradha-thanks :hugs:

Emma-glad you dont have a headache anymore. Oh and lovely bump pic in your journal btw.

Coy-The qualifications pretty much were customer service experience and you had to do good on the basic tests for county jobs which are super easy. Oh and this job was for county employees only but they had other jobs that were for everybody!!!! And lol about the Miami part.

About the job, the lady told me the reason why it took so long was because they didnt know if one of the employees was staying or leaving so they didnt know if they had an opening for me or not but i was going to get the job from the beginning :dohh: Oh well, atleast I can work there and save up and then leave for boot camp.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Shradha- are you online tonight? I always check in later- my night-owl kicking in..

K, well, took the girls for a very long up hill walk today. It was like an extensive set of lunges =; lol. So then we decided the long flat route which they wanted to run the entire way...I am trying to wear them out for bedtime :haha: Anyway, feel like I got my exercise today :smug: And my weirdo little dog when I try to work-out in the backyard (we have a large cement pad) she gets all happy and wants to sit between my feet and gets totally in the way :wacko: Hard to get any personal space :neutral: lol

What are you ladies up to tonight?


----------



## shradha

Temp 97 f...... Cd4 ..... Morning after finishing my chores when to clean my dh cupboard.....all messed up..... While I was doing so..... Suddenly dh comes from back and ohhhhhh he tries to close the door.......actually he didn't know I was inside....the doors are huge....you can easily hide inside......:nope: and at that time I just turned......and hit myself.......I shouted......dh came running....thank god nothing happened only have a swollen lip on the left side:growlmad:....... The weather looks good....... Having ice tea.......with lime....nice! 

Coy- it must be late night...tomorrow is an important day...sleep tight..... My night will be your day.....but I will still be online......

Patrice- today is your first day at work......happy joining...:hugs::happydance:.... Your pay is good......:thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, Well i dont know what to make of my temps nor my chart. Dh and i have decided that after this cycle, its going to be no more temping for me. I might just use the opks or maybe not. And just wait until our appt with my ob/gyn in july. Today, dh and i have our appt with our recruiter at 1pm so dh is home and im only going to do 2 1/2 hours of work today. We dtd today just in case i am ovulating. So we shall see.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies-

Shradha that's sounds like something that would happen tome! Poor lady, I hope you made dh feel bad about it :haha: How's your lip today?

Patrice- sounds like you are focusing on the Navy, good for you! :thumbup: Sometimes that re-focus is all you need to get prego, lol. Re: the temping...didn't your doc want to see the months charts though? Or is he not so concerned about the charting?


----------



## Grey Eyes

AFM- went to bed last night my internet was out :( It was till out this morning so I called the company and they gave me some bla blla about the server- which they immediately fixed, yay! So I am up and runing again. We have had issues witht his company just dissconnecting us for no reason, then we have to wait and call and they say "Oh, we thought you didn't pay...sorry, different customeer" :dohh:

Well, now I am going to go get the girls ready for a late breakfast...today is our scan. so I am excited and a little bit nervous too! I always start to worry just before a scan but as I can feel baby move quite often I am sure everything is okay :) It will be at 2 p.m. my time......


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-actually he just wanted us to try naturally with opks for 3 months and if nothing happens, then he he wants us to come back for tests on july 23rd


----------



## Grey Eyes

Well then, perfect plan :thumbup: Soundslike a good doc that will work with you :)

What's next on the Navy schedule- will you keep your new job, will they accomodate Navy, etc?


----------



## shradha

Coy- yea..... He felt bad seeing my swollen lips.....now the swelling has reduced.....had put a lot of ice.......

How was your scan?? I am curious........:happydance:


----------



## Steph32

Hey, just checking in to see if Coy had her scan yet! But looks like not for a few more hours! I haven't been on lately so I apologize if I haven't looked back at all the posts... I have a terrible cold that I really really hope goes away before I go into labor. Bad sore throat, I can't even swallow, and it kept waking me up. It would really suck to be sick on delivery day, but hoping nothing happens for at least another week.


----------



## Steph32

Patrice- Congrats on the new job! How does this affect you enlisting in the Navy?


----------



## Steph32

Shradha- Sorry about the mishap with your lip! Glad you are ok...


----------



## Steph32

Coy- Re: gender what does the Chinese calendar say? It's usually pretty accurate, but it wasn't for me this time. And what does DH and the girls say? Kids are usually right!


----------



## Steph32

Based on when you dtd and o'd, if you go with the Shettles theory/method, then it would be a boy. The more you dtd and the closer you are to ovulation, the quicker sperm (males) would get there before the slower female sperm.


----------



## shradha

No one is online.....
Coy - you will only be back by say 3- 4pm.....so that means 4 am here.....gosh....can't stay awake for that long.....it's 12.30 am..... Tom will come online as soon as I wake up.........

Steph- hope your cold had gone..... It must be bad having one now.......


----------



## Grey Eyes

Nuts! The U/S Technician called--lucky us we were going to get Molly but then she decided she wanted to leave work early today which just so happened to cut my U/S out! :growlmad: She wanted us to just reschedulelike it's no big deal- but it is to me so I said no. Marty is coming in later today so we got rescheduled for 3:30. :growlmad: Which might slightly get in the way of Doc's appointment but hey- I wanna see my baby! :haha: She gave me one other option though- now. Ugh. So there is dh giving himself a shot and the girls snacking on their lunch so I said no to that as well. I have enough stress without rushing wround. Am I dificult to please :haha: 

So here I sit with the girls all dressed and ready for another stupid hour longer than we wanted to :sad1: lol...O well, at least it's still today, right?? I am a bit irritated at Molly though, but maybe there is a God-sent reason for this. Maybe Molly is cross-eyed today or doesn't know her butt from apple butter or something.....lol. Sigh.

Steph- sorry to hear about your cold :( I hate getting them, but have been blessed so far in that department.

Shradha- no, please don't stay up til 4 am on my account! lol, especially with this crazy schedule! Will let ya know tomorrow :)


----------



## shradha

I can understand ...... You are so anxious.......:flower: and want everything to be fine....don't worry..... Everything will turn up good.... Today is a good day.....:hugs:......... 

Yea....you are right I may just dose off while online...:hugs: so I will sleep and come early tom as soon as I wake up....... :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Thanks Shradha! Have a good sleep! :hugs:


----------



## shradha

Yea.....you are most welcome dear.....I guess today I am going to dream about you coy....... I can't believe I am so excited:happydance:......good night:hugs:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Wow, I am suddenly in a very bad mood :growlmad: verything is irritating me now! lol...Dh in the livnig room and the tv is on...but he is reading a book. So I ask for the remote- wrong thing to do with a man, I forgot! :haha: He grabs it and checks the channel and acts all concerned and I said "What?" he says "Oh, nothing..I was just watching this" but he actually had to check to see what he was "watching". Argh! And I say "but you're reading a book" "Oh," he says"Um, no I'm watchig this..." So I give him the stupid remote and leave the room :haha: Gosh men! Wth is it with tv control? At night when he gets ready to go to bed I like to stay up for some quiet "me time" and he actually will pop back in to the living room, grab up the remote, change the channel, check the programming and I'll say "You know, I can choose wether or not to watch tv AND change my own channel" to which he gets very embarassed and goes to bed. Argh! I tell him I don't need him to plug me in and leave, lol. Any of you ladies have this problem or is it just me? I don't watch a ton of tv but if I am stressed out and waiting like today I may look for something distracting...


----------



## Grey Eyes

No, it's okay, I'm just hormonal and moody...feeling better now! ::haha: Sheesh...


----------



## lauraemily17

Arggghhhh what is it with bnb deleting huge posts which have taken me ages to type!!!!! Ill try again, but in word this time!

Coy  Id be well mad if I was you, thats so inconsiderate wanting to change your scan date at the last minute just because she wants to finish early. Id complain if I were you. That said, like you say, things happen for a reason so perhaps bubs will have his/her legs wide open now?! The waiting is hard, our first scan at 7 weeks was at 6.30 at night and was a horrible day waiting for it, especially as it was the furthest wed got. We were however lucky with the rest of our scans as theyve all been in the morning.
Re the TV remote, DH is pretty good as when we are in the house together generally if we watch tv its together so something we both like. DH isnt however to keen on trying an y of the programs I like, the girly ones I understand but they arent all that way whereas hes converted me to a few of his. Its a good job we have sky+ (think its called tivo over there?) so I can record and watch my programs when hes at work.

Shradha  Ouchy on the lip, hope it hells soon. Sleep well.

Patrice  Why have you decided to stop temping? I would really really think about that as without it you are only seeing half a picture. Getting a positive opk does not confirm ovulation the only way to confirm it is to temp. I think this info is really important if you go to a fertility specialist. That said, with your change of plans in going into the navy then perhaps its not so important now but even having the info anf not using it for a year or 2 I think it would still be better to have it than not. Congrats on the new job as well, sounds like good timing to save some pennys.

Steph  Not sure what truth there is to this but Ive seen threads in the 3rd tri forum about colds being an early sign of labour!! Hopefully its not too imminent though.
Cant remember if I commented on the name choice (now Im off work my brain has gone to complete mush!!) Yay for Brandon, I thought you may end up going for that one and its great that you had signs. Were still waiting until hes here although Ive started to imagine referring to him as Reece or Xander to see what feels right, currently neither!! I cant get past Beanie, to the extent Ive tried to think of names which sound a bit like Beanie!! 
Re the cord blood, its still really new in the UK, you can go private and store the blood for yourself but I think its quite pricy and depends on whether the hospital will allow you to do it. We are doing it via the Anthony Nolan Trust charity, Leicester is apparently one of the leading cities along with London and its not widely done across the UK yet but basically it will go into a bank of cord blood and can be used for anyone. Were also registered with them as bone marrow donors. 

Afm  Had our bump photo shoot today, it was lots of fun. The photographer was brilliant, really nice guy, we did lots of poses and in a couple of outfits. Were going to schedule the pics of Beanie for when hes about 5 weeks old so he can hold his head up to get a variety of shots then view them all together after. Although we get 1 pic of bump and 1 pic of baby as part of the package my friends bought I know were going to want a lot more and looking at his pricelist today its going to cost us a small fortune!! Time to start saving!
Also feeling really really tired today. I havent actually had proper lie in at all this week, weve always had an appointment to get up for. This morning we had the shoot then went and did some shopping, I came home and literally crashed out on the sofa and had a nap. I could barely keep my eyes open. I then had another nap from 5  7! Im also getting tired of getting up to go to the toiler every 2 hours, although its good practice for when I am getting up to feed Beanie I guess!! I really am so ready to have him now!


----------



## lauraemily17

Dying to know the outcome of your scan but need to sleep :(

I will be checking in at each toilet trip!!


----------



## Steph32

Coy- Ahhhh! The wait!!! Hope to hear some news soon. Sorry you had to deal with that, I'd be irritated too... and the remote control thing... your dh should understand on a day like today! Here we avoid tv issues by just watching in different rooms. We have a big tv in the living room and a smaller one in the family room. And a small one in the bedroom. (We have a small house, but need our tv's.. haha) So we are almost always in different parts of the house watching our own shows. We used to watch things together more often but lately we've had different interests as far as which shows we like. And he's always been the sports fan, so he's gotta watch his games and I just can't even be in the same room... too much stimulation.

Laura- That's great you got to have a photo shoot! I've been irritated because our photographer for one took so long with editing and uploading our photos, I only got to see them on her site just about 5 days ago. Took over 3 weeks! She's horrible with responding to my emails, etc, and now that I've told her what I wanted she's taking so long to give me any of the pics and digitals. I want to have these pics and share them before the baby is born! Once the baby is here, no one cares about the bump anymore! Anyway, I saw them and they are very cute. Just anxious to share!

Re: the cold, I have heard that as well. I don't know if that's true in my case, I just caught this cold from Nicholas as he was sick last week. I do know that pregnancy makes your nose stuffy near the end, but I think that's because whatever hormones involved in starting labor trigger that immune response. The thing that is mostly bothering me right now is the sore throat. It's very raw, burny and itchy.

So names... I still like Reece, but let's see... names that sound like Beanie... Brady? Brody? Brayden?


----------



## Steph32

What about Ben? Benny? Sounds a lot like Beanie!


----------



## Steph32

Where are you Coy? It's been over 2 hours since your scan, hopefully they really did get you in at 3:30? I don't know if I'll be able to check in for another few hours, so I'm getting anxious!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies! Well, got back from my scan very late. Here's the verdict on gender - We're not sure! :dohh: lol...The technician that filled in for Molly had just got back from a very long and exhausting drive and he was extremely rummy- so tired he could barely see straight, poor guy. Anyway, the baby was extremely active- doing rolls, flips, wiggles, etc, so much so that the tech literally got the giggles really bad and couldn't stop :shrug: So, he told us after 40 minutes that he was VERY TENTATIVELY going to say girl but that he really wasn't sure. He wants me to come back in again- just a drop in- and let him look once he is rested and maybe baby will be less acrobatic :haha: But I am going to post a couple pics anyway, one of possible gender shot and one profile :)

What do you think ladies? Girl? Boy? Hard to tell? :shrug: 

https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o611/greyeyes3/BabyMonterrose19w6days5312012profile001.jpg

https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o611/greyeyes3/BabyMonterrose19W6days53112001.jpg


----------



## Grey Eyes

As I said- the tech (Marty) listed the pic as "girl" but when he did so he turned and stated he was only listing it so he'd have something to write- not to bet on a girl just yet :shrug: So, we're not sure. he told me to just pop in and see if one of them were available and we'd re-do it :) So that's the plan :) At one point the baby was in an almost perfect squat shot and I swear it looked like boy but just as the tech went to freeze for pic the baby blurred out again...Notice in the top his/her hands are a blur! Always moving this one :)

Sorry it took so long to post- First we had to go to the doctor's office...then we find out that his staff overbooked and they asked us to go to U/S first. So after the 40 minutes waiting int he dosc's office we went to wait for our U/S...then they wanted us to come back to the doctors office after :dohh: So we did that and our doc got all chatty and we were there talking for almost an hour! Then dh decided since we were all out to take the girls and go shopping ... then when we got home they were all clamoring that they were starving to death so I had to cook dinner and just finished up :sleep: lol...


----------



## Grey Eyes

Oh, btw...according to their digital scale I weigh between 131 and 132...so I gained like 5-6 pounds ! Crap, I hope that's not every month! But I have to admit this is the first month I have seen real bump growth. Maybe it will slow down now? Here's a rough diet for me:

Rice, Chicken, Salad, Eggs, lots of Fruit, Broccoli, Whole Grain Toast, cold cereal (not the crap sugar stuff)....all I drink is water, maybe 1-3 root beers or sprites a month is all...Is this bad? Should I change anything? I do eat ice cream ocassionally, maybe 1-2 a week. Hmm.. :dohh:! lol...

At my 7 week check-up I weighed 122 - which doc told me after the mc to not lose even a pound while ttc. I am normally 110 at 5'5"...So I stayed at that 122 for quite a while but now- wow, 10 pounds! :wacko: Does this seem extreme or normal? :shrug:

And baby measures in at 19 weeks 6 days - perfect for what we have figured and the tech showed an EDD of October 19-- exactly what I had figured! lol, so we will see :shrug:


----------



## Steph32

Phooey! I was afraid that would happen... I remember Emma didn't find out at first, she had to go back too. Looking at the potty shot on the screen it does look like there are 3 lines, but I know the angle has a lot to do with it. Sometimes you'll see a flash of boy parts real quick at the right angle. That's what happened to me, at first the potty shot didn't show anything between the legs, then all of a sudden he moved the wand and it popped up! So, yeah, it's hard to say from that pic.... but I do know that the presence of 3 lines is a girl (indicates the labia). When do you think you'll go back?

I wouldn't be concerned about the weight. I know they say if you are underweight to begin with (which you were slightly, right?) that you need to put on more weight in the pregnancy than average. 10 lbs at this stage doesn't sound like much at all! Also, the baby goes through growth spurts, so it's possible that you would put a lot on for a few weeks or a month, and then the next few weeks barely anything. I also find that it doesn't really have much to do with what I eat. The baby gains when the baby is sprouting, and that has always been at random times. No need to really watch what you're eating, as long as you're eating healthy, nutrient dense foods most of the time... a lot of calories are fine, just not a lot of empty calories! Like, you wouldn't want to be eating candy and ice cream, white bread and cake all day, right? Sounds to me like you're eating right and of course you're allowed to top it off with ice cream! I never miss a chance for dessert... as long as I had a well-rounded meal I always feel like I'm allowed to treat myself after. Also, more important than fat and calorie content, etc, are chemicals, artificial colors and preservatives that are in processed foods. Like, I would say soda is fine in larger quantities, as long as it doesn't have things like high fructose corn syrup and/or artificial sweeteners. I drank a lot of soda in the beginning of the pregnancy but got the kind with natural sugars. So, not the greatest because of all the sugar, but much better than HCFS or aspartame.


----------



## Steph32

BTW, baby's profile is soooo cute! Judging by the profile, it looks like a girl to me :)


----------



## Grey Eyes

I know- dh and I get sick if we drink anything with aspartame in it :sick: so avoid it like the plague anyway...

I know! I was thinking of Emma the whole time we were at the scan, she had to go back to! And I swear at first I thought I saw boy parts - he was saying "here's the thigh and the knee bent " and it was a front shot and I swear looked like boy parts to me but baby moved :shrug: So I will call tomorrow and set up for next week I think? I don't really want to wiat another month for my next check-up- what a drag that'd be!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> BTW, baby's profile is soooo cute! Judging by the profile, it looks like a girl to me :)

Lol, dh said "awww looks just like the other two" lol! And the profile is exactly the same- dh's nose, lips, forhead, etc. The girls look so much like him it's funny :) Got my ears though :smug: lol...


----------



## Steph32

The sooner the better! What about tomorrow? Maybe you could get Molly to do it this time?


----------



## Steph32

I thought the same thing, that it looked like your daughters!!


----------



## Steph32

Btw, did they do a full anatomy scan too? Everything else looked great right?


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> Btw, did they do a full anatomy scan too? Everything else looked great right?

Yes, he examined the four chambers of the heart, bladder, kidneys, brain- everything is measuring just exactly for 19 weeks 6 days :shrug: But this tech was so tired he could hardly see straight- I am serious, he was totally rummy! Fromt he way he looked and talked Molly had to go so he had to bust butt in to work to fill in for her. So I would really like them to do it again this time ersted, refreshed and with both eyes open! :growlmad: lol


----------



## Steph32

Yeah, I guess maybe going tomorrow isn't a good idea then! Maybe try to go in first thing on Monday... they did say you could just "drop-in" but I guess you probably want to make sure that one of them is there and fully awake and conscious! :haha:


----------



## Steph32

I was just thinking, do you have other u/s pics of your girls that you could compare this one to?


----------



## shradha

Coy- sorry I am new with scan pics......so really can't figure out:dohh:...... You must be relaxed now....everything is fine....baby doing good.....:happydance:..... I am so happy...:hugs:

My dh also acts in the same way.......:growlmad::nope:...... I too get so annoyed....:growlmad:........


----------



## shradha

Steph- How are you and nicholas feeling? Are you having anything for the cold?

So sad the lady is taking so long to give the pics......not professional...:nope:......


----------



## shradha

Laura- Bnb is deleting post...:shrug:.... But why? First of all it's so annoying....you type .... And then it is deleted.....:growlmad: sad....:nope:

Wow.....pics...... Waiting for them.....:hugs::happydance:.........


----------



## Steph32

Shradha- Nicholas is fine, I'm the one suffering! LOL! I'm taking extra vitamin C, echinacea and astragalus tincture, garlic, elderberry, salt water gargle, water w/lemon and honey, and doing the neti pot in the morning. Also eating a lot of spicy food to clear the sinuses! Trying to do it all!! Do you know of any other remedies?


----------



## Steph32

Can't believe tomorrow is June 1st already... well, for many of you it is already June... baby's birth month, can't believe it... I look at my ticker and it's crazy to see "19 days"


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies- are any of you online tonight? I will be off and on...feels like one of those restless nights. Dh and I got hit with another issue this evening- just stuff to cause more stress you know, like I needed it? :wacko: Tomorrow morning I have to call the city then the police, bla bla...I am so sick of it at this point. Would love to just spend my pregnancy with just the normal stresses...you know, is baby okay, pregnancy progressing okay, getting ready, getting the girls ready for a new sybling, etc, dh health...But nope :growlmad: gotta throw literally everything in at once and demand an answer in an hour :haha: Aargh! I'll say it again. Aargh!


----------



## SpudsMama

Yep, it's already the 1st of June here, it's 7:30am :thumbup:

Argh! Believe me Coy, I know the feeling! You get so excited about finding out and come back on a real come down :dohh: Like the others, I can't tell much from the potty shot but you can compare to mine if you like?


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph- wow, only 18 days on your ticker :happydance: Almost done, you'll be so happy with your new little boy in your arms :) Nicholas will be a proud big brother I am sure. My girls have their moments but they love each other dearly and are like best friends. Nothing like syblings!


----------



## SpudsMama

AFM, I have my 28 week appointment with the midwife in just over two hours. I think I'm having blood drawn again so I'm just gulping down the water :haha: I always get nervous when someone new is doing it, and today I think it's my actual midwife rather than the nurse at hospital. I'm hoping to find out what position Spud is in too. I know they can only guess, but a fully qualified midwife is better at guessing than I am :blush: xx


----------



## Grey Eyes

SpudsMama said:


> Yep, it's already the 1st of June here, it's 7:30am :thumbup:
> 
> Argh! Believe me Coy, I know the feeling! You get so excited about finding out and come back on a real come down :dohh: Like the others, I can't tell much from the potty shot but you can compare to mine if you like?
> 
> View attachment 410511

Lol, looks like Pac-Man to me :haha: lol, my brain can't digest anything else at this point...I have been staring and staring at mine for so long I've got potty-shot-eye :rofl: Maybe in the morning I will try to get the images side by side and compare? So frustrating...:)


----------



## Grey Eyes

SpudsMama said:


> AFM, I have my 28 week appointment with the midwife in just over two hours. I think I'm having blood drawn again so I'm just gulping down the water :haha: I always get nervous when someone new is doing it, and today I think it's my actual midwife rather than the nurse at hospital. I'm hoping to find out what position Spud is in too. I know they can only guess, but a fully qualified midwife is better at guessing than I am :blush: xx

Midwives are aweosme! I was sooo impressed with mine I sure miss her :sad1: My doc now is fairly good, def accomodating to our wishes, etc, and experienced but...I still miss her! Wow, 28 weeks already! Feel like you're gonna pop yet? :haha: Don't get nervous about the blood draw- pretty simple stuff, and if it's the midwife she should be super good at it! :thumbup:


----------



## Grey Eyes

I am at a loss tonight...dh is stressing too and in the living room watching that stupid movie The Crow...not the original, one of the spin-offs. Yik. Totally not in the mood for it. I want to take a big hammer and smash something! lol....waiting for my quiet "me-time" :coffee: I love my familys o much but there are times I need some space to just do my own stuff..like, not the dishes, laundry, floors, beds, bills, budgets, lawyers, police statements, legal documents...anything else? Just wanta nice mug of something hot and an hour of silence! Aaaahhhh:cloud9:


----------



## shradha

Steph32 said:


> Shradha- Nicholas is fine, I'm the one suffering! LOL! I'm taking extra vitamin C, echinacea and astragalus tincture, garlic, elderberry, salt water gargle, water w/lemon and honey, and doing the neti pot in the morning. Also eating a lot of spicy food to clear the sinuses! Trying to do it all!! Do you know of any other remedies?

I know one more ...... I know you won't like it....but it is good..... Take 1 cup of milk and make it hot....add 1 tsp of turmeric powder.....and drink it before taking nap..... It taste's yuk...no doubt...but it is antiseptic and is very good for cold..... Are you doing inhalation......steam..

One more grandma's tonic- I piece of ginger smash it add in one glass of water , crush 3 black pepper corns and boil....when water is red and boiled nicely..... You can add little jaggery or sugar ..... Drink it hot...... It is called tonic for cold in India...... Becoz of the peppercorn it will be hot ...burn throat....but it's very good....

Hopefully this will help.....


----------



## Grey Eyes

shradha said:


> Steph32 said:
> 
> 
> Shradha- Nicholas is fine, I'm the one suffering! LOL! I'm taking extra vitamin C, echinacea and astragalus tincture, garlic, elderberry, salt water gargle, water w/lemon and honey, and doing the neti pot in the morning. Also eating a lot of spicy food to clear the sinuses! Trying to do it all!! Do you know of any other remedies?
> 
> I know one more ...... I know you won't like it....but it is good..... Take milk and make it hot....add 1 tsp of turmeric powder.....and drink it before taking nap..... It taste's yuk...no doubt...but it is antiseptic and is very good for cold..... Are you doing inhalation......steam..
> 
> One more grandma's tonic- I piece of ginger smash it add in one glass of water , crush 3 black pepper corns and boil....when water is red and boiled nicely..... You can add little jaggery or sugar ..... Drink it hot...... It is called tonic for cold in India...... Becoz of the peppercorn it will be hot ...burn throat....but it's very good....
> 
> Hopefully this will help.....Click to expand...

Wow, Shradha, with my craving for spicy that drink sounds good :haha: You are full of amazing stuff! Some of these I have never heard of before but I do know that spicy food like the peppers are full of vitamins and theraputic for sinus, throat, etc...


----------



## shradha

Steph32 said:


> Can't believe tomorrow is June 1st already... well, for many of you it is already June... baby's birth month, can't believe it... I look at my ticker and it's crazy to see "19 days"

Yea.....time is flying......:happydance:......it's just matter of days.....n you will be having your baby in your arms...:hugs:


----------



## shradha

I generally take the above....when I catch cold....severe tonsils......with fever....I try to avoid taking tablets...... All are home made....will not harm body.... Turmeric very good for skin also.......
Coy- if you want to have the drink have very little as you don't have cold..... It's not tasty..... It's a medicine.....:hugs: very effective......


----------



## Grey Eyes

Lol, no I won't try it unless I get sick- but I will keep it in mind! 

How are you feeling today? I am glad you are still temping gives me charts to read :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-in my opinion, the potty shot looks like a boy to me.

AFM, its cd25 and my temp is at 97.52 so nothing really major. Just pretty much waiting for AF to come my way because it looks like it will be another anonovulatory cycle again, oh well. As far as the Navy goes, we will know when we are leaving for boot camp on Wednesday after we pass the physical and pick our jobs. So I am excited. As far as the new job goes, depending on when we are leaving to boot camp will determine if i take the job or not. I dont want to take the job and then leave that following month or so. If its soon then I will let another person get that opportunity. Today is payday :happydance: I was thinking of going to the store to buy more opks but I dont know if I should. I'll figure it out. Now about the swimming test in the Navy, they said they will work with the people who arent good swimmers and also there are going to be Navy Seals and Navy Divers in the water with us while we are doing the test so just in case somebody goes under water or cant manage, the diver will hold them up to catch their breath and then release them or the Navy seal will do the same so im more relaxed about the swimming test now :thumbup: Also, our recruiter is going to give us the number to a lifeguard who use to be a Navy Seal so he can train us on the swimming and help us better ourselves so will be contacting him when we get his information. Hopefully, he can train us so we will pass with flying colors and the pool isnt olympic size...its actually a little bit bigger than an average size pool so im really happy about that. So everything is moving forward and im just ready to begin. Now i must admit, I wont be able to come on BnB for a few months while im in boot camp and job training, but once we get stationed and everything set up, then I will be back on :thumbup: Well that's it for me now.


----------



## mzswizz

Well, now i give up on the lines of the digi opks...this is the really confusing part. It looks like im going to get a positive opk soon judging from how dark this line is. Is it just me or is this line darker than my positive opk's line?

Today's opk




POS opk @ cd20


----------



## lauraemily17

Coy - Glad everythings looking goodw with bubs and measuring perfectly. Gender wise I've got to go with girl. Like Steph said, it's the 3 lines and it also has the hamburger look. With Beanie when we weren't sure he was a boy it was because we coudln't see a willly, he kept wriggling away but I could see what I thought was definately a scrotum, generally however they won't say boy with just that as it can be a very swollen labia. The scrotum looked quite differnt to your little ones potty shot. That said, the pic looks like it's the potty shot at a bit of an angle which could distort it. I did a lot of research into the skull theory as well which is pretty definitive at 20 weeks but I can't quite decide if yours looks girly or more boy. *Emma* could you pic your 20 week pic back up of phoebes profile to compare it to. Boys have a much bigger back of the head compared to a girls and I remember Phoebe's being a classic girl shape whereas yours Coy has a little bit of a boy look as well when I compare to Beanies, but I don't think it's enough of one to be boy. I'll attach Beanie's which is classic boy shape.

How are you feeeling about the scan now? What are you thinking deep down? You know I think life works in funny ways how we've potentially all ended up with the opposite gender we would have choosen!!
 



Attached Files:







Beanie4 08.02.12 19w1day.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 1









Beanie1 08.02.12 - 19w1day.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## lauraemily17

Patrice - it's harder to read the sticks on the digis as they work slightly differently to normal opks. If you look at the line on the right on your positive stick you'll see it's a bit lighter with a faded bit in the middle. It looks darker on todays. If they work like the monitors wihch I think they do it's picked up on your estrogen as well, but instead of the line getting darker as it increaes it works the opposite and gets lighter. So these sticks read your LH surge alone with your peak in Estrogen levels and combined are supposed to be more accurate.


----------



## lauraemily17

Steph - 19 days, thats crazy, it's going to go so quckly, not that I think you'll be waiting 19 days, especially if there's any truth to having a cold and eating spicy food!! Have you done any more on the bag packing?

We're thinking Beanie will also be a June baby so we can now say we'll be parents this month!! Funny what you say about the stuffy nose. I had it quite bad in the first tri and it's come back again, but not sure if it's just hayfever though. 

I'm starting to get very excited with every twinge I feel now, still all mild period type pains, around my back, pelvis and bottom of the bump. it's not constant either. It's weird as these feelings used to be a ign of AF so depressing or worrying in the early days of pregnanct wereas now I feel a teeny bit closer to meeting Beanie with each one!! DH has now been banned from drinking just in case of any late night trips to labour and delivery!! I don't honestly think anythings going to happen any time soon but better to be safe so DH is only allowed a drink so he's under the driving limit.


----------



## shradha

Grey Eyes said:


> Lol, no I won't try it unless I get sick- but I will keep it in mind!
> 
> How are you feeling today? I am glad you are still temping gives me charts to read :haha:

Lol......yea......you can give it to kids when they catch cold....... Instead of tablets.....

Today was god expect I had problems logging to Bnb...... Some server problem...:nope:.....tried the whole day to login but failed..... I was just thinking to give it a last try before sleeping....and I find myself in....:happydance:

Any success in finding out the gender?


----------



## lauraemily17

It's done that to me before Shradha. It's very annoying as always seems to be at the most inconvenient times!! How's your day been?


----------



## shradha

Patrice- will miss you dear......:hugs:.....but I guess we will see you soon after boot camp..... :happydance:.... All the best for the swimming test...... Everything sounds so good...........


----------



## shradha

Laura- counting days....:hugs: when are you getting the pics?.... How is beanie doing? Dancing around....:happydance:


----------



## shradha

lauraemily17 said:


> It's done that to me before Shradha. It's very annoying as always seems to be at the most inconvenient times!! How's your day been?

Yes...it was very annoying...:growlmad: day was good .... Got a big ripe jackfruit from the market...... Planning to eat some and with the rest will make desert... 
temp dipped..... Tom hopefully AF will depart so we can start with BD....will start testing with opk..... I don't want to miss this time.....


----------



## shradha

SpudsMama said:


> AFM, I have my 28 week appointment with the midwife in just over two hours. I think I'm having blood drawn again so I'm just gulping down the water :haha: I always get nervous when someone new is doing it, and today I think it's my actual midwife rather than the nurse at hospital. I'm hoping to find out what position Spud is in too. I know they can only guess, but a fully qualified midwife is better at guessing than I am :blush: xx

How was the day? How is spud doing? Are you afraid of needles like me?? I generally never see when they draw blood....


----------



## SpudsMama

Here's one of Phoebe's profile pics:



Shradha - I'm petrified of needles! But I didn't have to have any blood drawn today, I think she said it'll be done on Wednesday when I have to go in for an injection... xx


----------



## shradha

So sweet pic.....:happydance::hugs:


----------



## shradha

Emma- can I ask you something very personal? If you are not comfortable you can just ignore......... I will understand:hugs:

You are so young...... Why did you want a donor? Did you want to become mom so soon??


----------



## SpudsMama

Shradha - No, I don't mind :flower: I'm asexual (basically not interested in sex or relationships so I'm not likely to settle down with anyone and start a family the natural way). I could easily have waited before TTC because I was very independent and I loved my work, but I've always wanted children young. I can't really put my finger on why, that desire has just always been there. In the end I started TTC in September 2010 after researching a _lot_! I didn't end up conceiving until December 2011, but I have to say it's worth the wait :cloud9:


----------



## shradha

Emma- I must say ...:hugs: You have made the right decision..... Why wait ........ When you can have early...... The experience is so special...:happydance: .... Hopefully soon I too can experience.......:happydance:.........


----------



## lauraemily17

Looking at Phoebe I'm definately leaning more towards girl. I think their profiles look more girly compared to Beanie. 

Shradha - what's a jackfruit? We're not going to view the bump pics until we've had the ones of Beanie taken so we can view them altogether so it'll be a couple of months yet, think we'll get his done at around 5 weeks. Beanies been having a quiet day but having just sat down to right this he's given me a few nudges!!

Steph - has there been any changes to Brandons movements? Beanie will have a mad hour here & there, particulary in bed & weirdly recently in the car but otherwise is getting quieter. I assume as he's so short on room now? He looked very squished on the scan!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura- what is the "skull theory"? I have never heard of it :shrug:


----------



## lauraemily17

Adult male & female skulls have key differences & these can be applied to even a tiny baby as a successful way of differentiating between genders. I can't remember all of them, I'll try & find a website link. The shape of the back of the head is one, boys stick out more. There's something to do with the forehead as well & the jaw.


----------



## lauraemily17

Found this post with pictures of differences but it says it's a load of rubbish so you nay want to ignore everything I've said!! :haha:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/872289-skull-theory-diagram.html


----------



## Grey Eyes

Yay! I would love to find a website...I will look also...


Is there anything I am forgetting today? I jammed out of bed this morning to get started on everything- ended up getting the issue resolved without haveing to go to police, Thank goodness...I did have to drive to another town though before tea and breakfast :growlmad: which meant gassing the car :growlmad: paying the electric bill on the way out :growlmad: had to shop for groceries to make the kids and dh breakfast before I left :growlmad: and then as soon as I got home had to fix some junk on the pick-up :growlmad: and then jam out an assignment for school before the noon deadline :growlmad:Then got batts on to charge for the weedcutter (my next project)....and some moron didn't close his tail gate and ended up dumping large parts of trees, garbage, metal parts etc all down our street :brat:

Aargh. So now I am looking at a very cold and unappealing cup of tea...yik. I did eat a bagel though:thumbup: I think I will put on my bad attitude and go cut some grass :rofl: after some fruit and ice water.........


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura- we posted at the same time :haha: I will check out the web site-- sounds very interesting! :thumbup:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Yay! Got my gender (we hope) Scan scheduled for next Tuesday...so June 5th at 1 p.m. :happydance: And Molly this time so...:shrug: One of my biggest concerns is that the tech was so rummy what if he missed something vital? Anyway, hope to get this all straightened out by Tuesday :)


----------



## SpudsMama

Yay for June 5th! Oh, and happy 20 weeks Coy! Halfway there already! :happydance: xx


----------



## lauraemily17

Yay, glad you've not got too long to wait.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Yay, wow I _am_ half way! Sweet :) And I can't wait for the next scan...btw when we had this scan done half of the scan equipment was broken in their lab and so they actually sent one of their techs _down to Radio Shack on his bycycle to get new parts _:dohh: So I admit my confidence was a little shaken...:shrug: lol! Got my fx'd for a better round this next time :happydance: Small towns, eh? :haha:


----------



## lauraemily17

Wow, it couldn't have gone more wrong really! Hopefully Tuesday will be a much better experience for you. 

I've been looking into Beanie's doppler measurements from our scan as they were measuring at the top of the scale and the SD ratio is off the chart. As the Dr said all was good we assumed it meant blood flow was really good. No, it means the complete opposite. His SD ratio is 3.87 and anything over 3 atfer 30 weeks indicates a high risk of low birth weight due to restricted blood flow caused by problems such as pre-eclampsia!! I assume they failed to point this out as they see 5lb 4 oz at 35 weeks a healthy weight but we all know that scans aren't that accurate an often over estimate weight. I think Beanie's going to be teeny somehow. Your girls were small weren't they Coy, did they have any probs or come out of hospital straight away?


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> Wow, it couldn't have gone more wrong really! Hopefully Tuesday will be a much better experience for you.
> 
> I've been looking into Beanie's doppler measurements from our scan as they were measuring at the top of the scale and the SD ratio is off the chart. As the Dr said all was good we assumed it meant blood flow was really good. No, it means the complete opposite. His SD ratio is 3.87 and anything over 3 atfer 30 weeks indicates a high risk of low birth weight due to restricted blood flow caused by problems such as pre-eclampsia!! I assume they failed to point this out as they see 5lb 4 oz at 35 weeks a healthy weight but we all know that scans aren't that accurate an often over estimate weight. I think Beanie's going to be teeny somehow. Your girls were small weren't they Coy, did they have any probs or come out of hospital straight away?

Laura- my girls weighed 5 pounds 6 ounces and 5 pounds 10 ounces respectivley- and they were absolutly perfect! Lungs were developed, et cetera, and we left the hospital same day with Katana- Teagen they kept us over night because it was a midwife delivery and the doc was not avaiable to release us. So he came in early next morning, examined her and sent us home staright away. So it is a good birth weight. But if you are concerned I would def say talk to your doc more about the pre-eclmapsia possibility as their casual attitude may eb your stress iykwim! Call just so you know :) Sounds like an okay weight to me !


----------



## lauraemily17

Thanks Coy, I thought your girls were healthy. I don't think they're too worried due to how close to 37 weeks I am. I've got a midwife app on Tuesday and I'll talk to her about it then, I'm also seeing the hypertension conuiltant next Thursday so will bring it up with her as well. I would guess they'd want to do another scan in a few weeks to see if Beanie is still growing and if he's not induce but they may not be worried at all. Drs aren't always so forth coming with info in the UK and it'll be impossible for me to get hold of the consultant until my appointment nect Thursday.

Did your girls enjoy seeing their little brother/sister yesterday? Will you be taking them on Tuesday as well?


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura- nuts!about not being able to speak to your consultant until appointment time!:growlmad: But is oyur town big or small? In our small town we have busy doctors but almost always geta response back from them by evening...

Yes, my girls enjoyed seeing the u/s...I am sure for my youngest it is still hard to image that grey wiggling foggy image as a baby :haha: but the older one remembers from the scans of Katana...they became quite bored after a while! :haha: But yes, we will all go next Tuesday :)


----------



## shradha

Wow...everybody is online now...:happydance:
Temp 97.2 f......cd6....... 

Coy- I really don't have any idea how to read through the scan....:nope::shrug:..... It's good that you got an appointment soon..... Tuesday....... I am keeping fingers crossed..:happydance::hugs:....20 weeks completed.....congrats.....just matter of few more months...:dohh:....

You had a tiring day I suppose.....must be wanting a peaceful sleep:sleep:.....hopefully beanie will understand mommy is tired and lets you take it easy.....:flower:


----------



## shradha

Laura- jackfruit is a fruit....Artocarpus heterophyllus...only available for 3 months in a year.....I just love it.....have not eaten one since I got married.....earlier I used to go to visit my grandparents .....in summer vacations... All of my cousins used to come that time...it was fun....climbing trees and plucking...and cutting and eating.....it's a huge fruit...big....minimum 3 kg ..... Best part is when raw it's delicious to cook like mutton curry or fry....but when ripe ..... You can eat as fruit and make deserts with it......
I don't think you are familiar.....


----------



## shradha

So sad....by the time I typed...everybody's offline.....it must be late night.....ok ladies have a nice goodnight sleep...... Sweet dream....:sleep:


----------



## Grey Eyes

shradha said:


> Laura- jackfruit is a fruit....Artocarpus heterophyllus...only available for 3 months in a year.....I just love it.....have not eaten one since I got married.....earlier I used to go to visit my grandparents .....in summer vacations... All of my cousins used to come that time...it was fun....climbing trees and plucking...and cutting and eating.....it's a huge fruit...big....minimum 3 kg ..... Best part is when raw it's delicious to cook like mutton curry or fry....but when ripe ..... You can eat as fruit and make deserts with it......
> I don't think you are familiar.....

Lol, Shradha, I am not familiar either! Everything you just said sounds so odd! But you make me want to try it:haha: Anykind of fruit that's awesome raw and also cooked has got my vote! :thumbup: I'm gonna go look online for pics of it :)


----------



## Steph32

Coy- Wow 20 weeks already!! Glad you were able to get rescheduled for Tuesday. Sounds like the conditions yesterday for your scan were just terrible! The equipment breaking down even! Yeah, I'd question a lot after that... combined with the technician being a bit loopy...I'd want a redo of everything!

I agree with Laura that it does look like boys have a bigger/rounder head in the back. If you remember the pic, that is definitely true from my 20 week scan!

Laura- I don't think Beanie's weight (if that is true) is a problem at all. Even if he were born now, yes, he'd be on the smaller side but that doesn't mean he wouldn't be healthy or would need any kind of intervention (case in point, Coy's daughters). Many babies born in the 5 lb range (do you go by lbs or kgs or stones?) are completely full term and healthy. And you still probably have a few weeks to go so he'll have a chance to gain some more. U/s measurements are terribly inaccurate anyway! Even though I know that, I still wonder about Brandon measuring 6lb 12 oz already at 36 weeks... hoping that if that is right he doesn't gain much more! They say in the last 4 weeks baby gains about 1 lb total... so if that is true, that would be okay.


----------



## Steph32

Btw, looks like I'll probably get my maternity pics back soon, so excited to share them with you guys!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Shradha- how are you feeling today? AF go away yet? What range of summer temparature do you get there ... Farenheit or Celsius in India?? Farenheit here...Today it was 83 F not bad, nice :)

AFM- yes, I am literally beat today for some reason. Very crappy start-of-the-day for me and I ended up yelling at dh several times :blush: poor guy. Oh well :shrug: anyway very busy day seemed like I was going all day at a running pace. I did manage to get all the grass cuta round the yard just got the back to do tomorrow. Lucky I didn't sunburn :happydance: lol! Very stressful day, glad it is time to rest. The girls are asleep...ahhh ... _quiet_, lol :) Dh is watching a movie but I think it's Mr. Brooks and in no way am I in the mood for that :sick: Not this evening anyway :nope: Too tired for psychological thrillers.


----------



## Steph32

lauraemily17 said:


> Steph - has there been any changes to Brandons movements? Beanie will have a mad hour here & there, particulary in bed & weirdly recently in the car but otherwise is getting quieter. I assume as he's so short on room now? He looked very squished on the scan!!

I would say he is the same with his movements... he has periods where he is pretty active and other times I don't feel anything at all. I get a lot of little nudges and sometimes I get this weird rhythmic movement (not hiccups) which feels almost like a beating heart against my belly, but I know it's not because it's not that fast... it's like the rate of our heartbeat... almost like he is gently and very subtly punching/nudging the side of my uterus over and over again in a very rhythmic way. Usually when I'm sitting. Then when I walk around he stops. Maybe it's him sucking his thumb?

I also get these strange vibrations, like he shakes very rapidly for a second and stops. Weird. Have you experienced this?


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> Btw, looks like I'll probably get my maternity pics back soon, so excited to share them with you guys!

Yay! I can't wait to see them, I bet you look awesome :hugs: That sounds cool actually to have the pics taken, etc...dh isn't too much into that soort of thing, I usually end up cajoling one bump-pic out of him - in fact, lol, with our first we did take one mid-term, then the last one he had great plans but she came so suddenly he was stopping me on my way into the truck to go to hospital saying "gotta take a pic! It's now or never!" :haha: Silly man :) He get's sidetracked of the time and forgets how suddenly labor arrives...but I do have a self-timer on my camera so I just take pics myself :rofl:


----------



## Steph32

Grey Eyes said:


> Steph32 said:
> 
> 
> Btw, looks like I'll probably get my maternity pics back soon, so excited to share them with you guys!
> 
> Yay! I can't wait to see them, I bet you look awesome :hugs: That sounds cool actually to have the pics taken, etc...dh isn't too much into that soort of thing, I usually end up cajoling one bump-pic out of him - in fact, lol, with our first we did take one mid-term, then the last one he had great plans but she came so suddenly he was stopping me on my way into the truck to go to hospital saying "gotta take a pic! It's now or never!" :haha: Silly man :) He get's sidetracked of the time and forgets how suddenly labor arrives...but I do have a self-timer on my camera so I just take pics myself :rofl:Click to expand...

Yes, your labors happen so quickly, better remember to take your pics! How do you end up with such fast labors anyway, what's the secret?! :haha: You must have no fear, no control issues, no holding back... those babies just feel free to pop right out! I always felt like my LONG labor was tied to my issues of not letting go... when I was a kid there was a period of time that I didn't talk and I would hold in all those emotions (many people believe it was because of my parents' divorce)... I still am that way, with holding things in... I think that those kinds of things translate into how you handle many tough and challenging situations later in life... and giving birth is a prime example of that and sort of a representation of how we deal with letting go and relinquishing control over something we really don't have control over.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Funny you should put it all that way - I never thought about it from that perspective ... but yes, generally in situations like labor I try to be analyticaland say to myself "this is gonna happen no matter what, let's make it happen my way - fast " lol :haha: No gaurentees I guess, though, right? In fact my doctor was talking to dh and I at our appointment and dh talked about brushing up on labor and mentioned what the doc might recommend, etc, as far as being able to help me out the most- the doctor thought solemnly for a moment then said, "Well, she's the boss, so we'll just do whatever she tells us" :haha: I thought that was funny :)


----------



## SpudsMama

Steph32 said:


> I also get these strange vibrations, like he shakes very rapidly for a second and stops. Weird. Have you experienced this?

I have! When I first felt it I was so scared she was having a fit in there or something :blush: Turns out it's totally normal :thumbup: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Laura-Thanks for the insight so now I know :thumbup:

Also i see you lovely ladies have been chatting it up in here :haha: Wow so i should be expecting to see two birth stories this month, a gender scan from Coy and the two more birth stories in a couple months eeeekkk excited :thumbup:

Shradha-I will miss you ladies also. You ladies help me keep my ttc sanity :haha:

AFM, its cd26 today, my opk is negative and my temp is at 97.60. DH and I dtd last night so we ended the day with a bang :haha: I spent my day off running errands and spending time at my SIL's house talking to her and the kids. My nephew passed the ASVAB and he is on the same process we are on so thats good. Hopefully we all get shipped out at the same time. DH and I are thinking about having them put Japan as our guaranteed base when we are done with boot camp and job training. Either Japan or England. We are not sure yet. Today, I have to go into work and I get off at 6:15pm booo. I havent even gone in yet and im ready to come home :haha: Well, Sunday kicks off the busy week. Sunday, I have to take our pay stubs to our recruiter so he can finish processing our financial documents, then Monday i have to go to my niece's graduation. She is graduating from Kindergarten, then on Tuesday i have to go to my other niece's graduation. She is graduating from the 3rd grade and then that night we have to go to the Marriott hotel in Miami (paid by the Navy) so we can do the physical (all day event), pick a job and know when we are being shipped to Chicago which we will know on Wednesday. Phew all those events make me want to just :sleep: Now, last night, I've noticed that I was just leaking creamy cm. When i say it was weird...it was weird. I mean I was just sitting there and next thing you know, I noticed white/creamy cm all over my thighs (sorry tmi). And every time I clean it off, it comes right back and more. Even dh says it looks like I just finished dtd..thats how much it was :shrug: Well, we dtd afterwards so if it was anything close to me about to ov or already did...we just covered our bases. Well thats all for now I suppose.


----------



## shradha

Patrice- this whole week is going to be very hectic for you....:thumbup:...... 
When something unusual happens you tend to freek out.......:shrug:....thats what happened with me before AF arrived....... That time Laura was online.... Are you ovulating? Or is it some sign of preg?? I too am clueless.....sorry.....I am of no help..:dohh:......


----------



## shradha

To be honest the whole scan thing.... I am new to it........but I must admit ...it's so exciting watching your babies grow....... It must be so good to be able to see them....moving, breathing........ Do you get emotional? Yes I guess..... The happiest day of your life.....:hugs::happydance:


----------



## mzswizz

well today i got a negative opk so im thinking im gearing up for ov and i dont think i ovulated yet. looks like i might have late ovulation or no ovulation this cycle at all so we shall see. And usually when i have a hectic schedule, i tend to be tired after i go through it all. I would have thursday and friday off so atleast i can relax after the hectic week.


----------



## shradha

Coy- lol.....you must be wondering I am mad.....talking about a fruit:haha:......
here it's Celsius ....... 45 C....... Feel so dry and dehydrated.....:nope::shrug:...... So hot......... I guess AF is departing finally:happydance:...... Will test with opk.....BD from Tom....:happydance:

Take some rest........:sleep: good night....


----------



## SpudsMama

Patrice, sod Japan, come to England! :haha:

Shradha, it's definitely surreal seeing my baby on screen at scans. I don't really get all emotional, I've never cried at them, but I've always got a big smile plastered all over my face. Then I'm gutted when it's over and I have to clean all of that stupid gel off my belly :dohh:


----------



## mzswizz

emma-i was thinking about england because most of you ladies are there and it would be great if we all can have a get together.


----------



## lauraemily17

Yay, come to England Patrice!! 

Shradha - 45 us very hot, is it a dry or humid heat? In England it gets really really humid so when it gets to 30 it's stifling but when we went to Vegas it was close to 40 one day but with something like 2% humidity & I loved it!! It was exactly my kind of heat. I therefore think I should move to the desert!!


----------



## lauraemily17

I get that too & sometimes in bed it feels like he's pummeling my side with his feet. I've heard that that can be a walking reflex they have. Not sure how true that is though. 



SpudsMama said:


> Steph32 said:
> 
> 
> I also get these strange vibrations, like he shakes very rapidly for a second and stops. Weird. Have you experienced this?
> 
> I have! When I first felt it I was so scared she was having a fit in there or something :blush: Turns out it's totally normal :thumbup: xxClick to expand...


----------



## lauraemily17

Hope you have a better day today Coy. :hugs:



Grey Eyes said:


> Shradha- how are you feeling today? AF go away yet? What range of summer temparature do you get there ... Farenheit or Celsius in India?? Farenheit here...Today it was 83 F not bad, nice :)
> 
> AFM- yes, I am literally beat today for some reason. Very crappy start-of-the-day for me and I ended up yelling at dh several times :blush: poor guy. Oh well :shrug: anyway very busy day seemed like I was going all day at a running pace. I did manage to get all the grass cuta round the yard just got the back to do tomorrow. Lucky I didn't sunburn :happydance: lol! Very stressful day, glad it is time to rest. The girls are asleep...ahhh ... _quiet_, lol :) Dh is watching a movie but I think it's Mr. Brooks and in no way am I in the mood for that :sick: Not this evening anyway :nope: Too tired for psychological thrillers.


----------



## lauraemily17

Afm - starting to stock up the freezer now ready for when beanies here so we have some easy to cook healthy meals. Made a big lot of bolognaise today with 2 portions going into the freezer. My appetite has also increased!! It'd been generally bigger since being pregnant but recently it's silly. I have to eat something like cheese in toast before going to bed so I don't wake up at 4am starving. U then wake up hungry around 8am so get up & have some cereal. The past couple of days I've then gone back to bed to wake up around 11 starving!! I've read that near the end you either eat less or your appetite increases, I'm obviously the latter!! I wonder if it's my body storing energy for possible labour sometime soon?? Wishful thinking perhaps!! :haha:


----------



## shradha

lauraemily17 said:


> Yay, come to England Patrice!!
> 
> Shradha - 45 us very hot, is it a dry or humid heat? In England it gets really really humid so when it gets to 30 it's stifling but when we went to Vegas it was close to 40 one day but with something like 2% humidity & I loved it!! It was exactly my kind of heat. I therefore think I should move to the desert!!

It's a mixture of both humid and dry......so keep sweating and skin becomes dry...like in winters...... Feel so drained out.....and thirsty......my intake of water has increased a lot....:nope: when you go out....it feels that your skin is going to burn........:wacko:


----------



## shradha

lauraemily17 said:


> Afm - starting to stock up the freezer now ready for when beanies here so we have some easy to cook healthy meals. Made a big lot of bolognaise today with 2 portions going into the freezer. My appetite has also increased!! It'd been generally bigger since being pregnant but recently it's silly. I have to eat something like cheese in toast before going to bed so I don't wake up at 4am starving. U then wake up hungry around 8am so get up & have some cereal. The past couple of days I've then gone back to bed to wake up around 11 starving!! I've read that near the end you either eat less or your appetite increases, I'm obviously the latter!! I wonder if it's my body storing energy for possible labour sometime soon?? Wishful thinking perhaps!! :haha:

What is bolognaise? Never heard .....:shrug:


----------



## shradha

mzswizz said:


> emma-i was thinking about england because most of you ladies are there and it would be great if we all can have a get together.

So lucky......:flower: only I am out:nope:...... So sad :cry:......it will be great Patrice.....:hugs::happydance: :thumbup:.....hopefully it's England for you...


----------



## shradha

SpudsMama said:


> Patrice, sod Japan, come to England! :haha:
> 
> Shradha, it's definitely surreal seeing my baby on screen at scans. I don't really get all emotional, I've never cried at them, but I've always got a big smile plastered all over my face. Then I'm gutted when it's over and I have to clean all of that stupid gel off my belly :dohh:

Awwwwww.....:hugs:....... Is the gel that messy?


----------



## lauraemily17

Ouch!! How long is the weather like that for? 



shradha said:


> lauraemily17 said:
> 
> 
> Yay, come to England Patrice!!
> 
> Shradha - 45 us very hot, is it a dry or humid heat? In England it gets really really humid so when it gets to 30 it's stifling but when we went to Vegas it was close to 40 one day but with something like 2% humidity & I loved it!! It was exactly my kind of heat. I therefore think I should move to the desert!!
> 
> It's a mixture of both humid and dry......so keep sweating and skin becomes dry...like in winters...... Feel so drained out.....and thirsty......my intake of water has increased a lot....:nope: when you go out....it feels that your skin is going to burn........:wacko:Click to expand...


----------



## lauraemily17

Bolognaise is an Italian minced beef dish served with spaghetti, we also have cheesy garlic bread with it. It's basically minced beef,onions, tinned tomatoes, garlic, herbs & good old Worcester sauce!! You can add other veg & heat it up with tobacco sauce as well.


----------



## shradha

Till July aug......it depends ..... Every year the weather is changing....... Hopefully monsoons come early....... Thats why I let the opk strip in the cup....if I place it outside everything may get evaporated :shrug:


----------



## shradha

lauraemily17 said:


> Bolognaise is an Italian minced beef dish served with spaghetti, we also have cheesy garlic bread with it. It's basically minced beef,onions, tinned tomatoes, garlic, herbs & good old Worcester sauce!! You can add other veg & heat it up with tobacco sauce as well.

Wow... An italian dish......thanx Laura..... I learnt something new :happydance:.......today.... Will try making it soon..... can i substitute with chicken or mutton?


----------



## lauraemily17

Yep, I think mutton would prob work best as it's a red meat. I forgot, you can also put a bit of red wine in the sauce. I don't at the minute as I can't finish the bottle!! 



shradha said:


> lauraemily17 said:
> 
> 
> Bolognaise is an Italian minced beef dish served with spaghetti, we also have cheesy garlic bread with it. It's basically minced beef,onions, tinned tomatoes, garlic, herbs & good old Worcester sauce!! You can add other veg & heat it up with tobacco sauce as well.
> 
> Wow... An italian dish......thanx Laura..... I learnt something new :happydance:.......today.... Will try making it soon..... can i substitute with chicken or mutton?Click to expand...


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> You can add other veg & heat it up with tobacco sauce as well.

 Tobacco sauce :haha: I am assuming Tobasco sauce and not some strange English custom??? :)


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> Yep, I think mutton would prob work best as it's a red meat. I forgot, you can also put a bit of red wine in the sauce. I don't at the minute as I can't finish the bottle!!



Laura you sound like me! I love wine, especially red- Idaho actually makes its own wine, a Simply Red (I think that's the name- I forget...) and it's perfect for dinners or just sipping. However, also like you, I refrain completely while ttc and during pregnancy and nursing. Doesn't mean I don't miss it :)


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies. Feeling better today. It has been awesome- a little bit cloudy, misty hee and there and then breezy with sunshine- I love the mix! :) Did our weekly shopping, then the girls and I went for a walk. Got home and their dad gave them each a small piece of chocolate and poor little Kat immediately chucked it back up :nope:...then he read on the label it is processe din peanut factory with possible remnants of peanut int he chocolate :( Poor little girl. She is allergic to peanuts but only mild- she throws it up immediately, no swelling, hives, or breathing issues thank God! So she got an ice cream bar out of the deal :haha: The girls and I window shopped baby clothes, I am surprised at how much fun they had doing that! T is old enough now and Kat just likes the shopping part :haha:

Now I have dinner on- chicken with salad...Annnd I forgot my Root Beer in the freezer so I gotta go :rofl: Hope it hasn't burst!


----------



## Steph32

Grey Eyes said:


> Hi ladies. Feeling better today. It has been awesome- a little bit cloudy, misty hee and there and then breezy with sunshine- I love the mix! :) Did our weekly shopping, then the girls and I went for a walk. Got home and their dad gave them each a small piece of chocolate and poor little Kat immediately chucked it back up :nope:...then he read on the label it is processe din peanut factory with possible remnants of peanut int he chocolate :( Poor little girl. She is allergic to peanuts but only mild- she throws it up immediately, no swelling, hives, or breathing issues thank God! So she got an ice cream bar out of the deal :haha: The girls and I window shopped baby clothes, I am surprised at how much fun they had doing that! T is old enough now and Kat just likes the shopping part :haha:
> 
> Now I have dinner on- chicken with salad...Annnd I forgot my Root Beer in the freezer so I gotta go :rofl: Hope it hasn't burst!

Ha! I do the same thing, put my sodas and other drinks in the freezer. Sometimes I'll put my almond milk in the freezer so that it's almost slushy and I'll use it in my smoothies. And then I have the chilled glass with it. Yum! I also like to put my chocolate bars and m&m's in the freezer too!

Poor Kat, at least she doesn't have a severe allergy though, that would be very difficult to watch out for...


----------



## Steph32

Grey Eyes said:


> lauraemily17 said:
> 
> 
> Yep, I think mutton would prob work best as it's a red meat. I forgot, you can also put a bit of red wine in the sauce. I don't at the minute as I can't finish the bottle!!
> 
> 
> 
> Laura you sound like me! I love wine, especially red- Idaho actually makes its own wine, a Simply Red (I think that's the name- I forget...) and it's perfect for dinners or just sipping. However, also like you, I refrain completely while ttc and during pregnancy and nursing. Doesn't mean I don't miss it :)Click to expand...

I can't stand wine, it gives me chest pains and heartburn. I used to drink a lot of alcohol (too much partying in college) and I think it messed me up forever. Can't drink anymore, especially red wine. I haven't really drank in about 10 years. But I still crave beer sometimes, especially ice cold frothy beer in a chilled glass (of course)!


----------



## Steph32

Oh, and when I was in London I drank like a fish... you Brits know how to drink! I had my favorite pubs and usually went for a Guinness or a Black and Tan... and those Hard Apple Ciders... omg... At the liquor stores over there you guys would sell them in huge jugs!!! Doesn't make for a pretty evening... :rofl:


----------



## shradha

Hi....... Cd7....temp 96.9 f...... Have to go for grocery shopping...... How are you all doing?

Patrice- you must be busy with your SIL.........enjoy!!

Laura and Steph- how are you and beanie doing? Steph - how is your cold?

Coy- hopefully your root bear did not explode........ Your girls must be excited about the baby....... Specially shopping and all...... But do they ever feel bad that now mommy will be busy with baby...and gave less time for them.....I guess Teagen but b used to it.....how about kat?

Emma- how was your appointment with the midwife?


----------



## Grey Eyes

Shradha- no the girls are very excited--and Kat is quick to assure us that she is not a baby anymore :haha: She is so eager to be "big" like T that she insists on growing up too fast :( But we still baby both of them and I think they are soiled rotten :rofl: We worried about it most with T because for 4 years she was an only child but she so loves having a sister to play with! I think having another one will just make life more interesting and fun for them :hugs:


----------



## Steph32

Shradha- My cold is better... thanks for the tips on remedies... I do like to do turmeric a lot, sometimes sprinkle it in my food or I also put that with thyme in steaming water which helps to clear up the sinuses. There's also this turmeric chicken dish that I used to make that is so good... marinate the chicken in olive oil, soy sauce, coriander, turmeric, garlic, ginger... and some coconut milk/turmeric rice on the side...I used to make it a lot and then when I got pregnant I stayed away from too much turmeric, but I would like to make it again!


----------



## Steph32

I honestly don't know how much more my belly can stick out at this point. And all I'm wearing are night gowns and dresses because they're the only things that fit these days and I'm soooo lazy to get dressed.


----------



## shradha

Steph- you are in your final month......you feel your stomach looks big coz you are thin.........:hugs:......when you are healthy .... The stomach will not show that much..... I envy you steph...... You don't seem to put on that much of weight........ How did you manage to keep yourself so fit.....:shrug:....


----------



## shradha

Steph32 said:


> Shradha- My cold is better... thanks for the tips on remedies... I do like to do turmeric a lot, sometimes sprinkle it in my food or I also put that with thyme in steaming water which helps to clear up the sinuses. There's also this turmeric chicken dish that I used to make that is so good... marinate the chicken in olive oil, soy sauce, coriander, turmeric, garlic, ginger... and some coconut milk/turmeric rice on the side...I used to make it a lot and then when I got pregnant I stayed away from too much turmeric, but I would like to make it again!

Thank god........:hugs:.... Here in India many people eat raw turmeric piece fresh with jaggery early morning empty stomach..... Very good.....purifies blood.......you will never have pimples or any spots..... Or just make a paste with rose water, milk and apply on face and body....... It might have some tingling on skin ..... Specially before weddings the bride applys..... Looks fresh and fair....:flower:....no marks.... 

Wow.....you use in cooking very good... Amazing dear:hugs:.... Are you sure you are not an Indian...:winkwink:


----------



## shradha

Nice pic.........steph........


----------



## shradha

Grey Eyes said:


> Shradha- no the girls are very excited--and Kat is quick to assure us that she is not a baby anymore :haha: She is so eager to be "big" like T that she insists on growing up too fast :( But we still baby both of them and I think they are soiled rotten :rofl: We worried about it most with T because for 4 years she was an only child but she so loves having a sister to play with! I think having another one will just make life more interesting and fun for them :hugs:

That's great Coy..:happydance:...... I never had that feeling coz I am the only daughter......I always wanted a sibling...... Whom I could pamper so much......never got that opportunity :cry:...... Also have heard about sibling rivalry so much that I start thinking good I am alone...... You have raised your kids well..... They know that their parents love would never reduce.....parents love all their children......no need to worry....:hugs:


----------



## SpudsMama

Amazing bump Steph! :flower: xx


----------



## lauraemily17

Steph32 said:


> I honestly don't know how much more my belly can stick out at this point. And all I'm wearing are night gowns and dresses because they're the only things that fit these days and I'm soooo lazy to get dressed.
> 
> View attachment 411767

Wow Steph, beautriful bump, you can see how much he's dropped, he's definaely preparing for his exit. 

I'm with you in the comfy clothes, dresses are my favourite thing for when I'm leaving the house but otherwise I'm in yoga pants and big tops, usually DH t shirts or maternity pj tops. I've also found DH pj shorts fit well under the bump and are lovely and cool when it's a hotter day. DH thought it was hilarious the day when I worked this out and came downstairs wearing his shorts and t shirt, I ddin't ask just raided his drawers in the need for cool and comfortable!!


----------



## lauraemily17

shradha said:


> Grey Eyes said:
> 
> 
> Shradha- no the girls are very excited--and Kat is quick to assure us that she is not a baby anymore :haha: She is so eager to be "big" like T that she insists on growing up too fast :( But we still baby both of them and I think they are soiled rotten :rofl: We worried about it most with T because for 4 years she was an only child but she so loves having a sister to play with! I think having another one will just make life more interesting and fun for them :hugs:
> 
> That's great Coy..:happydance:...... I never had that feeling coz I am the only daughter......I always wanted a sibling...... Whom I could pamper so much......never got that opportunity :cry:...... Also have heard about sibling rivalry so much that I start thinking good I am alone...... You have raised your kids well..... They know that their parents love would never reduce.....parents love all their children......no need to worry....:hugs:Click to expand...

I was an only child up to the age of 7 and remember it well. I think it had a lot to do with my independance now as an adult and although I have a few very close friends I don't need a big circle. I loved it when my little sister was born, because of the age gap I mothered her more and we've still got a great relationship now. 

Shradha - Do you have any cousin sisiters/brothers you are really close to instead of a siboing. I know within the Indian communities in England they are a lot closer to their extended family than we tend to be, making a lot more effort to see them, be there for them and have wonderful relationships.


----------



## lauraemily17

Steph32 said:


> Oh, and when I was in London I drank like a fish... you Brits know how to drink! I had my favorite pubs and usually went for a Guinness or a Black and Tan... and those Hard Apple Ciders... omg... At the liquor stores over there you guys would sell them in huge jugs!!! Doesn't make for a pretty evening... :rofl:

Sounds like you fully embraced the English culture there Steph!! We are partial to a drink or 10. There are however some sensible well behaved people like Emma. I however was not, at all well behaved. I started going out in town drinking at the age of 16 and from there through to about 22 every weekend was not a pretty sight!! (In fact, there were week nights involved in that too!) At about 22 I bcame a manager so slowed it down somewhat and moved into my own home so didn't quite have the finances to continue getting smashed every weekend, still prob did a couple of times a month though and even up to getting pregnent I still like my drink but prob only got properly drunk once every 3 months. By now I can handle my wine far better and don't mix it with nasty alcopops. I'm either a cocktail or wine girl. I got myself into so many drunken predicaments in my time, not proud of them but have to look back and laugh. The worst has got to be smashing my face on a brick wall costing about £1000 in dental work, 2 weeks off work and a scar!!

I have to say though, I really really miss wine and I havent actually fully gievn up alcohol since being pregnant. UK guidelines are 1 - 2 units once or twice a week. I haven't drank this much but it we've been having a family meal and there's wine I'll have half a glass. I've also recently got a taste for bud (never liked beer before) DH had one one day and I just needed some!! So occaisionally I'll have a small bottle of bud66 (similar to bud light) which only has 1.2 units in it. I tell you I can't wait to be able to have a whole glass of wine followed by a second!! Think that's as much as I'll be having for a while as don't like the thought of feeling influcenced at all by alcohol while looking atfer Beanie. Interesting fact though that I learnt from a friend who was told this by a breastfeeding Dr. You can drink what you like while breastfeeding as it does not go into the milk at all!! DH family were horrifed when I told them this (his Mum thinks she knows everythign there is to know about breastfeeding/brining up babies) but in my science mind it maks sense. I still don''t intend to drink a lot or get drunk while breastfeeding but if I want 2 glasses of wine on a Friday I'm going to have them now (just not when the in laws are around, unless I'm feeling rebellious!!)

On relationships actually, I've always been able to let a lot MIL opinions go over my head, but I really really struggle now and can hear myself getting argumentative with her. I really hate it as feel bad and that I am being disresectful but I get infuriated by the crap she comes out with at times and her inability to acutally have a conversation about opinions, with her, she's right and won't even acknowldge what I'm saying. She once as making a song and a dance when going through a book my sil had about different stories and MIL only knew a couple ou tof 20. She brought up her children 25 years ago and expected it to be the same books!! Total inability to see that the world has moved on!!She's also acquired herself second hand travel cots without asking me or SIL if we are happy for our children to go in them. I am totally not at all happy that's why we bought our own but it has not at all crossed her mind that there may be an issue with second hand mattresses. She also keeps going on and on about buying herself a pushchair for when she has the kids again with total disregard that we have bought her own. She said it woud be helping us as we wouldn't have to bring ours but we bought an easy to fold oen which fits easiily in our car and we bought it to be used. she's just wasting her money. Some of it I think is a one up mans ship on my Mum and she can't afford to buy these things for herself. Do you think this will stay now or calm down when the pregnancy hormones have subsided and I'll be able to let it go over my head again? Although these things annoy me as MIL go she's really not bad and I don't want to fall out with her if I just lose it one day!!

Has anyone else reltaionships changed? I guess yours have to some extent Emma with your recent dilemma with your Grandma and Aunt.


----------



## SpudsMama

No, I've never touched alcohol. I think I probably would've at some point but my uncle changed my perspective (he died of alcoholism). Whilst I know that having the odd glass of wine is nothing compared to an addiction, he made me promise I'd never touch booze or cigarettes and I've just stuck to it ever since. He also made me promise to never take off these two white wristbands I wear, I'd had them for my birthday just before the 2006 football World Cup. Even though they're only silly little wristbands, I refuse to take them off unless I'm washing them :haha: You lot might have noticed them before, they're visible on a lot of my bump pics. 

I would say the only relationship that has really changed is the one I have with my Dad. We're a lot closer now and we stay in contact more often, rather than just seeing each other every couple of weeks. When it comes to my Grandma and aunt... well, they've always been like that. Everything is just that little bit more sensitized now that my Mom is ill and I'm expecting though :wacko:


----------



## mzswizz

lovely bump Steph!!!!

AFM, its cd27 and my temp is 97.63. It is rising slowly but surely. And today starts the hectic week. I have an appt. with the recruiter at 2pm and then at 5pm, I have to go to my best friend's (the one who is pregnant) wedding dinner at 5pm today (yes she is now getting married :shock: ). So i will be busy later on today. I dont know what to make of my temps but im just going to continue it out until next AF. And then after that its bye bye to temping and the opks because on july 23rd, i have our appt so im not going to bother with temping etc. Im just going to let nature take its course between next af and july 23rd. Im going to do some cleaning around the house today because we have been sooo busy with work etc that the house work has been slipping our minds. So now got to get back to the house work. Well let's see how today plays out. Oh and I just noticed its 1 month, 2 weeks and 6 days before the doc appt :shock: where does time go? Lastly, i was tinkering with FF and if my temps go to 97.75 or higher, then i will get dotted crosshairs on cd19 and i will be listed as 7dpo :shock:


----------



## lauraemily17

That's so sad about your Uncle but good on you for you on following through on not touching any. I think sensitized is a really good way of describing how my feelings have changed. You know thinking of your situation with your Mum fighting cancer & the effect that alone has on a family kindof puts my mil into perspective. That's great that you & your Dad are closer now. Part of me hoped my Dad might suddenly take an interest in me again now hes going to be a Grandad but nope, not heard from him. Prob for the best as he & my Mum hate each other & DH hates him for walking away from us & basically forgetting he has a child, DH thinks he doesn't deserve a part in our lives. 



SpudsMama said:


> No, I've never touched alcohol. I think I probably would've at some point but my uncle changed my perspective (he died of alcoholism). Whilst I know that having the odd glass of wine is nothing compared to an addiction, he made me promise I'd never touch booze or cigarettes and I've just stuck to it ever since. He also made me promise to never take off these two white wristbands I wear, I'd had them for my birthday just before the 2006 football World Cup. Even though they're only silly little wristbands, I refuse to take them off unless I'm washing them :haha: You lot might have noticed them before, they're visible on a lot of my bump pics.
> 
> I would say the only relationship that has really changed is the one I have with my Dad. We're a lot closer now and we stay in contact more often, rather than just seeing each other every couple of weeks. When it comes to my Grandma and aunt... well, they've always been like that. Everything is just that little bit more sensitized now that my Mom is ill and I'm expecting though :wacko:


----------



## lauraemily17

Dam blood pressure, back up to 90 & got a headache again. Hopefully it'll go back down like it did the other day. Randomly it's after I've cleaned the bathroom again, clearly cleaning the bathroom is bad for my health & will have to be DH job!!

Patrice - what's your appointment with your recruiter for today? Hope you enjoy your friends wedding dinner.


----------



## SpudsMama

Laura - Your DH will be chuffed to bits to hear that :rofl: Maybe because you're exerting yourself your BP rises? xx


----------



## lauraemily17

SpudsMama said:


> Laura - Your DH will be chuffed to bits to hear that :rofl: Maybe because you're exerting yourself your BP rises? xx

The thing is it doesn't rise for any other phsyical activity. We went to a BBQ yesterday afternoon then food shopping round sainsburys and it was fine!! Very random!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies!

Lol, reading some of your posts made me laugh! :) 

On drinking...I don't think I have ever been properly drunk :shrug: I love a glass of red wine in the evening after the girls go to bed and it's just me and a book or something...or an ice cold beer in summer. I used to have either Guinness, Alaskan Stout (called Moosehead Beer :shrug:) or the best- Mexican beer-Corona. But once prego I haven't touched anything. And never was heavy before, just once in a while. Oh and on New Years dh and I would usually share a glass of Irish Creme :shrug: Thanks though now I am craving a cold salty beer :growlmad: :haha:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph- awesome bump! Lol, yes, believe me--you can always expand more :rofl: Just when yout think that's it- pop!- out it comes some more :haha: I used to wear alot of dresses with my first pg because it was summertime- about the same shcedule as this pregnancy actually, as T was due in late October but born early. I hear women moaning about being prego in summer, giving me condolences, etc, but I prefer it to a winter pregnancy. 1) I get to wear nicer clothes...nothing worse that having a huge tummy and having to wear bigger bulky sweaters! I get to show my legs off once ina while instead of wearing cloddish winter boots...2) My activity level is higher because I spend more time outside working out and walking, etc. 3) I tend to eat better, more fruits, veggies, etc. So I love summer pregnancies!

Gotta admitt though I am getting tired of my girls making fun of my sunburnt chest :growlmad: They are mean to me. :haha: Jk, they point and say "Oooo you're red" lol. I finally told them to stop making fun of me for the color of my skin and when I put it that way they stopped :laugh2: Pregnancy makes me burn faster :sad1:

Oh, did I tell you that my doctors female assistant has a huge crush on my dh? No big deal as I know he has no interest, etc, but she is sort of a "B" (Bee-Otch in laymen terms :trouble:) and whenever dh accompanies me on my visits she never fails to point out my "flaws", e.g., I'll step on the weight scale and you'll hear her gasp and then quickly rush to loudly reassure me that "It's okay- it's not ... _bad_" lol. Then she'll point to my neck or something and say "Oh, you're _red_, you must burn- unlike me" har har har...evil wench :growlmad: Then she tosses dh a coquettish smile and hip-swings her way out of the room..'Scuse me- what've I got to be worried about? _It's me he impregnated witch!_ lol :roll:

Anyway, it's sunny today- been tending plants and kids :haha: And feeding both :) Let's see, plans- going to walk when it coold down a bit but I am starving...I always forget to eat until later in the day :dohh: So think I'll go get something healthy to eat...:icecream:


----------



## Steph32

Coy- Funny you just mentioned summer pregnancies, I was just coming on here to complain about the heat!!! I went out for a quick Target trip and even though once I was in the store it was cool and everything, I still felt this internal heat and I started sweating profusely, getting short of breath and almost fainted. Combine the heat, with the amount of weight I am walking around with and it's a disaster for me. I have this heat intolerance that started a few summers ago out of nowhere, so now that I am heavily pregnant in the heat, it just makes it worse. Glad you can handle it.... but if I am ever pregnant again, I will definitely make sure that I am not EVER 9 months pregnant in the summertime again!!!!

Laura- Could the BP rise be due to anything that is in the cleaner you're using? Any chemicals, etc? Also, maybe that activity is a bit more strenuous just because you're scrubbing more, maybe you're bending over, on your hands and feet more, etc?

Shradha- Thanks... I've just always been thin and even if I wanted to put on weight I just can't. I don't have any exercise regimen or anything, just probably a high metabolism. But it's still interesting, I have gained about 35 lbs so far in this pregnancy, which is about normal or even more than average. And even though it looks like I am all belly, all that weight surely can't be just in my belly! Although my MW says that I have a lot of amniotic fluid!


----------



## Steph32

Re: the drinking-- Wow Coy, I can't believe you've never been drunk! Maybe your body metabolizes it fast or maybe you just don't drink more than one at a time? Well, all the better... I seriously wish I didn't binge drink back in my day, it really took a toll on my body. And it burned me out so fast that I think I am done with drinking for the rest of my life. Even just one sip of anything triggers the negative effects. In about 5 years I probably drank like 20 years worth. Sad, huh? And Laura, I've had a lot of the same drinking follies, unfortunately!! Anyway-- it ended up wrecking my health, and played a big part into why I changed my lifestyle and became interested in holistic health, natural supplements, healthy food, etc.


----------



## Steph32

Coy- That Dr's assistant... you're right, what a biotch!!! I can't believe her! The nerve to even treat you like that or do those things in front of you... not very professional either. Hopefully this "assistant" doesn't play much of a role in any of your appts, your labor or delivery. Anyway, you're a hot mama and she's probably just jealous.


----------



## Steph32

Patrice- When do you find out where you'll be stationed? Is there a reason you would like to be in Japan? Is it even safe over there, after the radiation and everything?


----------



## Steph32

Btw Laura-- You say that it looks like he's dropped, and that's what I thought... but MW tells me (or at least at my last appt told me) that he hasn't officially dropped yet. And usually with 2nd pregnancies she says the process happens at the last minute and in most cases during labor! I can't imagine carrying him any lower than this! Ahhh... I just hope it's soon, I am very very uncomfortable... I want my life back, I want to be able to walk again!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph- I know what you mean about wanting to have your life back--you want to feel like yourself again, the "old" you wheer you can belly flop across the bed or "run" to the car, or jog around the block- lol, I used to be that way in my late term pregnancies :) Not much longer doll and you'll be there! A few weeks, maybe just days...even a few hours :shrug: Walking a lot helps jug the baby down they say and it seemed to help in my case both times...

Re: the doctors assistant. No, the only role she plays is taking my weight, bp, and , well, pee :haha: In a cup of course :) I was having some allergy trouble a while back and she reccommended a "totally safe" medicine (can't remember now what it was :shrug:) to take that was actually "for pregnant women".....well, I researched it and it earned a very low grade, barely passable, by FDA! And, it stated, not safe for pregnant women as it CAUSED BIRTH DEFECTS. K, can I say "the b word" on bnb? :shrug: Cause I'm thinking of saying "the B word" lol...thought of reporting it then decided to heck with her. Dh says she's got a complex because she is from one of the "reknowned and respected" religious families here in town; you know the type- the ones who look down upon the non-locals :haha: Anyway, thanks for the "bee-otch" support :laugh2:


----------



## Grey Eyes

AFM- hot here today but in no way comparable to Shradha's 113 degrees!! Wow, you got my vote Shradha, you're tough! I am trying to get dinner done and the girls play pool set up at the same time...trying to multi-task more so I get some me-time :haha: Oh, speaking of multi-tasking; this morning I was able to cook the family pancakes, bacon, eggs, toast, coffee, sliced fresh fruit and cold milk erved without burning or spilling anything! And I managed to squeeze a toasted bagel in there for myself simultaneously :smug: MUCH better than yesterday when I kept putting evrything in the fridge instead of the oven to cook! :dohh: When I told dh that I kept putting everything in the fridge he laughingly scolded me for my baby brain. Then, later, as I was putting left-overs away int he fridge I found his coffee mug...full of coffee... :rofl: I asked about it and he got all embarassed and admitted he had been, ahem...looking for it for quite a while! :haha: So he has baby brain too :smug: lol. MEN. :rolleyes:


----------



## Steph32

Yep, Shradha definitely wins the award for dealing with the heat!! It's actually not even THAT hot here, it's not even a heatwave yet, but to me it's always 20 degrees warmer than it really is!

And I don't know if it's "okay" to use the B word either, that's why I'll just write biotch! Haha... But wow, that's pretty bad with her trying to give you a possibly dangerous medication?? Don't those kinds of things (prescriptions, etc) have to go through the doctor before it gets to you anyway? 

I know how you feel about baby brain. It is now official, that I can no longer be allowed to cook in the kitchen. I had about 8 mishaps last night while making dinner. I burned myself while pouring out boiling water into the sink (twice!), I bent my fingernail back while trying to poke through the cap on a bottle, I dropped and cracked a jar of food while trying to get something out of the fridge, I overcooked the chicken, and I cooked a bunch of broccoli before I noticed that there were bugs all over it and inside of it :sick: :dohh:
AND this morning... I cooked bacon on the stove, went back to lay in bed and about 3 hours later he came in saying that the stove was still on :dohh: I don't know why we didn't notice or smell anything for that entire time, but geez... could I be any more of a failure?! I'm scaring myself, I probably shouldn't even be driving either...


----------



## Grey Eyes

Lol, I went and edited my post justi in case :haha:

Wow, yeah, the baby brain- well, I def have my days. Works well if I keep the kids out while I am concentrating as they are very distracting....plus I have to keep a mental check list and go over it continually :shrug: I am trying...:cry: lol...


I did ok with dinner tonight, no major mishaps...Pork steaks and a green salad is all but challenging with all the cutting :haha:


----------



## Steph32

Okay, I sent you all PM's so I can get your emails to share my maternity pics with you! Only give me your email if you're comfortable with it :)


----------



## shradha

hello everybody.............. yesterday something went wrong with my internet connection...it keeps coming and going....as it was sunday we couldnt get anyone......Today the tech will be coming in the evening....i just dont like typing in the phone..... how are you all?
Patrice- all the best for tom ............ how are your temp going?

coy - all the best to you too.....tom is your scan appointment......fingers crossed..... hopefully you get a better picture tom......

laura- why is your bp going up and down???? has the doctor given any reason? or is it fine?? 

Steph- How are you two doing....?? yea ..... i am waiting for the pics.....

I am sorry i cant typoe in this phone ..its so annoying..... temp gone down 96.75 f....nearing O soon i guess..... as per planned could BD so far...hubby says go slow baby.....just now your af has gone... from tom surely will start BD...opk..negative...... see you as soon as my internet ok...


----------



## Grey Eyes

Shradha- I hate when internet acts all funky! :growlmad: In fact I had that issue a couple days ago..all one night (when I like to do my studies) and half the next day :growlmad:

Yay for Ov soon! Keep opk'ing! :happydance: But in yur current heat it is important to drink so ... worry more about staying hydrated than opk'ing :haha:


----------



## Steph32

Shradha- Did you get my message here on bnb? Send me your email (if you don't mind) and I can send you a link to the photos...


----------



## Steph32

Yeah, the internet has been doing weird things... wonder if it's because of the full moon tomorrow... or the lunar eclipse... people are acting strange too...


----------



## lauraemily17

Steph - your pics are gorgeous, she's done such a good job, they were worth the wait. You have a beautiful family. Can't wait to see the first pics of your new addition. 

Thats some dangerous baby brain you have there!! I started to ruin more dinners since being pregnant, DH has taken to cooking more of them now!!

With a full moon tomorrow it could wel be very soon, it's known to bring on early labour, there was a thread on it in the 3rd tri and it's spoken of in the UK. Weren't your girls full moon babies Coy?

I am so with you on wanting your life and body back!!

Shradha - Our internet has also been a bit funny,the wifi just randomly stops working so I have to use 3G on my phone which is now expensive as I used up all my free allowance by using it so much in hospital!! I agree with Coy, definately concetrate on your hydration rather than opks, its important for your body to be healthy for you to conceive. Temping will confirm O so if you go for BD every other day say as a minimum you should catch the eggy.

Coy - You are a patient lady putting up with your Drs assistant, I would hate it if someone was like that to my DH. The only person who has ever openly flirted with my DH regardless of whos around is a young girl who is a friend of his family. I feel a bit sorry for her though as I've obviously stolen her childhood crush!! She could barely look at me and the bump when we saw her a few weeks back. DH doesn't help either as he's really friendly to her,treating her a bit like a little sister, totally oblivious to her adoring him!! That breakfast sounds fab. I really want some pancakes but struggling to find any wheat free baking powder :(


----------



## lauraemily17

Afm - not sure if this has anything to do with the full moon but Beanie had a very active day yesterday. Although I thought he may have been at least part engaged before I am now pretty sure of it!! He's always favoured the right side of the bump but he seems to have moved himself more to the centre now and my god, the pressure I am feeling today on my bladder and ermmm, buttom passage :blush: is awful, really really uncomfortable. I almost feel like I have a urine infection with the constant feeling on my bladder but don't have any of the other symtoms. I was up to the toilet every hour between 10.30 and 3.0 last night as well!! I'm hoping this is a practice run for him, not that his arrival is immenant!!

Blood pressures still a bit off. It was 90 when I woke up this morning. Took my tablet a little earlier which has worked in bringing it down again. I dread to think what it would be without the tablets!! As long as it's not going over 90 and coming down with tablets I'm not too worried,needs to stay this way until next Tuesday, 37 weeks after which Beanie is full term!!


----------



## mzswizz

Laura-Yes I had the appt with the recruiter yesterday. We just had to turn in our paycheck stubs so they can send off our financial documents.

Steph-We will know where we will be stationed after boot camp. The classifier just helps us pick out the job and when we are leaving for boot camp. Once we pass boot camp, then we sit down with the petty officers etc and we pick our stations etc and get our contract etc.

Shradha-My temps have been doing their own thing now. :haha:

AFM, its cd28 and my temp is 97.43. Really dont know whats going on but not worrying about it. I had a wonderful time last night. DH and I went to my friend's wedding dinner and it was nice and fun and the food was great. Her belly is getting bigger and she was telling me how she kicks hard now :haha: She even asked DH when is her daughter getting her playmate and she is expecting it to happen soon because they have to be in the same age group. You should've seen DH's face when she told him that :rofl: I always told him she said that but I guess he thought I was making it up :haha: Well, today I have to work later on and I just came back from my niece's award ceremony. Will post pics below. If no conception this month, then we will go into WTT until we are back together and will be able to dtd which I believe will be alot after being away from each for months :rofl: Well this is day 2 of the hectic week and Im taking it pretty well. Im a little tired but I can still manage. Also, I keep getting this darn runny/creamy cm :shrug: And its LOADS. I even told DH to remind me to check myself because I was so wet down there that I thought AF had decided to come early than expected. But when I did, it was only that cm :shrug: Weird....i know. Oh well. Its all a wait and see game.
 



Attached Files:







2012-06-04_08-57-33_593.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 3









2012-06-04_09-01-33_242.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Grey Eyes

Ah, Patrice- your neice is adorable! :thumbup: I bet she is proud! Sounds like you are getting all set for boot camp :) Are you excited?

Laura-the poor girl all in love with your dh :( I feel bad for her. Heads-up for you though (I'm sure you already know this) but dh's can be really really, well, really dumb when it comes to girls having crushes! My dh is totally clueless and thinks they just admire him as a father firgure. I'm like "no, honey, she wanmts you to take your pants off, not daughterly at all" :haha: One lady he was very kind to and she totally misunderstood his kindness :blush: Always ends up putting him ina very awkward ppositon and I he ends up needing me to explain and give them ahuge brush off :haha:. What can I say? He's handsome, he's nice, but NOT AVAILABLE. :rofl: So, you might need to give your dh a heads-up about her so he acts a bit more indifferent--for her sake...:shrug:

Steph- and Laura- yep the full moon makes folks act weird...and yes, my girls were full moon babies, according to my mw happens all the time, so...be prepared! :thumbup:

Shradha- are you back online yet or still having internet trouble??

Steph- the pics are gorgeous! Your family is beautiful! Can't wait to see Brandon in there _beyond_ the bump :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-Thanks and yes she was very proud. And yes im excited for boot camp!!

AFM, well i was playing around with FF and if my temps are at 97.75 or higher...it will still list cd19 as my ov day. So im just going to assume cd19 was my ov day which would put me at 8dpo right now. I just want to have my temps high and get crosshairs.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice- I have no clue how you get so much info out of FF! Lol,I always get confused :haha:


----------



## Grey Eyes

AFM-
crazy start to the day...everything was going well until dh opened his mouth and said something to me that I am sure he is clueless as to the effect. What is it about dh(s) that make them so clueless about women? :growlmad: Then they wander around all day wondering why you are angry :roll: And what I really don't get is they expect you to understand their view--like a man would. Even though you are a woman. So I am settled today on the fact that he can either figure it out all on his own (he's a big boy, I shouldn't have to spell it out) or suffer my wrath. :haha: For today anyway. Sometimes it feels good to not make yourself cool down. Sometimes I just want to steam, iykwim? And do I have to be nice about it? Nope. I don't have to make appointments, wash clothes, do dishes, cook meals, plan immunizations, take out the trash, clean the house, bathe the children, pay the bills, budget the month, fix the dang kitchen sink, take care of the dog vet, deal with paperwork, the attorney can just blasted well wait, and why should I worry wether the lawn gets mowed or the weeds cut? Or if the car is in good running order? Can I forget to check the oil or give it a tune-up this month? And when the neighbor shoots out my front living room window with his bb gun should I care? And do the kids have sunscreen on? :shrug: Am I going to set up the play pool? :shrug: Did I give the dog her wormer medicine and tick medicine? :shrug: Is she up to date on her shots? :shrug: I could just sit at home, kick up and watch a good movie and wonder why when evening hits dinner is not ready by my designated and desired time...I can relax . Right?? 

Oh, and to top that all off I think I am going to make an absolutely careless and thoughtless comment that will probably (if I stop to think about it) hurt somebody's feelings.

Phew. :roll: Thanks ladies. I am feeling better now. Had to rant some :haha: Aargh! *Men* :nope:.

:saywhat: I just heard my youngest ask dh about sunscreen and he says "I don't know- go ask mom." :brat: :brat: :brat:


----------



## Grey Eyes

I know this is just me responding _irrationally_ to normal life stresses and responsibilities.............But that doesn't mean that I don't want to slip my gloves off sometime and just beat the crap out of something :rofl: 

I think I'll try to focus beyond it until it goes away :thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

coy-trust me..it takes alot of patience with FF :rofl:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Ahhhh....chocolate vanilla ice cream bars really should have more chocolate in them but they're still pretty awesome :haha: Chocolate: my favorite mood enhancer :rofl:


----------



## Steph32

Coy- Vent away... it's all understandable!! I agree, just feel free to kick back and let him pick up some of the slack. Somebody has to do it right?

I have a nasty cough today. Thought my cold was on its' way out but it just got worse last night and it's in the early stages... dry, hacking, deep cough that is just starting to break up a little. I so hope it goes away before I go into labor. Heck, all this coughing might send me into labor.


----------



## Steph32

Grey Eyes said:


> Ahhhh....chocolate vanilla ice cream bars really should have more chocolate in them but they're still pretty awesome :haha: Chocolate: my favorite mood enhancer :rofl:

Mmm chocolate. Just bought some PLAIN chocolate ice cream which I haven't had in a while. Nice to go back to the basics!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Nuts! I was just at the store...I shoulda bought plain chocolate ice cream :dohh: lol!

My sugar dropped low in there and I got the shakes so had to hurry and buy a bottle of orange juice to chug :thumbup: Got me some junk food too :blush: Chees sticks - the breaded kind- of all things :roll:....


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph- have you tried eating tobasco on anything? I put a ton of it, well I guess it's how you like it...say, if I am eating a bowl of chicken noodle soup very brothy I will put about 20 drops into it or more...It always clears my sinus but for some reason loosens my lungs too. Might help with your dry cough?? :shrug:


----------



## Steph32

Yeah, I don't currently have any tabasco in my kitchen, although I like it. I've been trying to do the spicy food thing, but didn't really help.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Well, today I did manage to get some stuff done :) I installed an air conditioner and aired up the girls play pool - _manually_ :help: lol. Then got all my mailing done for the day, went shopping...um...watered the garden, didn't get the grass cut though :nope: Tomorrow is supposed to be cooler so I'll don my jeans early and do it :)

And for some reason it has been, let's see, going on 5 days just to get my doctor to call in the silly prescription for my girls vitamins! When I called and asked why they said "well, we talked to your husband and he didn't know for sure..." That was DAYS ago! I have talked to them, like, 6 times since :devil: lol. Aargh, doctor staff ..... Speaking of vitamins, you ladies have any clue about flouride in kids vitamins? Dentist recommends 1 mg for my oldest and .5 mg for the LO. This vitamin has .5 in it's alrgest serving so I am thinking it should be okay? They brish twice a day with toothpaste - that's the only flouride they get...:shrug:


----------



## Grey Eyes

O man, I think I'm gonna go crazzzzy! Seriously! I guess dh was up all night so he has been asleep almost all day-which leaves me to take care of the girls. That's okay but with everything else I have to do it gets difficult to get everything done. I am managing to do a second load of laundry, with clothes drying from the first :laundry: , I got dinner cooked but now I am trying to do an assignment for my Juvenile Crimes class that is due tonight and I've got kids running back and forth through my office, dinner scattered throughout the house instead of being eaten :wacko: and a serious game of hide-and-seek that includes a "mom I have to hide here" trip through my closet which spreads my clothes all over the place :muaha:....because of the air conditioner the entire house is nice and cool except of course for my office where I am working which has this huge south - westerly facing window with the evening sun beating hard into it and I am a swealtering pregnant lady! :devil: OMG :haha: And I know as soon as I either give up on my assignment or resolve to turn it in late dh will wake up just in time for me to bathe and put the girls to bed :trouble: He does need his rest though, so I am glad he is sleeping at some point but man I would love it if he woke up and entertained the girls for a few hours! :cloud9: so I could do my work.


Did I mention I am excited about my appointment tomorrow? :happydance: I am soooo hoping Molly can get some better images. The other guy Marty is good but he was so out-of-his mind tired that it was more of a giggle fest and he kept rubbing his arm on my thigh while moving the belly-wand which made me really uncomfortable ... I felt like kicking him :haha: Dh was so glued to the screen he probably didn't notice but I told him as soon as we got home. 

*So probably a girl but maybe a boy and for sure a baby!  lol*


----------



## Grey Eyes

I am taking the girls for a walk. This is my last ditch effort to burn out their energy resources so they fall asleep and I can study :rofl:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Where is everybody? :nope: I got nobody to chat with...:sad2:....lol


----------



## Grey Eyes

K ladies :hi:, I know it's just me on here, but I'm gonna talk for a bit anyway :shhh:

I am now officially beat! Went on the walk with the girls and we got attacked by swarming mosquitos so ran home, lol. Then...I hurried and put them in the tub, changed everyone's bedding, brought all the delicate plants in (in case of snow :growlmad:) covered the garden, and started on my assignment. Got the girls out of the tub, in their p.j.'s, into bed and asleep, and finished my assignment at 11:58 p.m. and submitted it PHEW! It was due by 12 midnight so that's what I call cutting it close :haha: Everyone is asleep so I think I am going to take a nice long shower and maybe forget the dishes tonight :blush: and just relax for a bit then go to sleep :shrug: 

.
.
......................... ...:sleep:...................


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura- where are you? I am getting worried :nope: Are you having a baby yet? Hope you are just relaxing at home with dh or doing something else equally enjoyable...

Shradha- are you on tonight or is your internet giving you fits :hissy: lol...Hope to "see" you soon...

Steph- hope your cold gets better and you find some relief for your cough :(


----------



## lauraemily17

No baby yet Coy. Got a MW appointment today & I'm interested to see if he has dropped/engaged like I think he has. 

Looking forward to seeing the results of your scan today, hopefully it'll be a much nicer experience. 

Re the floride no idea what supplements are right. We have it in our water & in our area it's the amount we need I think. Do you have it in your water? Well done for getting your assignment done! Once again it astounds me how much you do!


----------



## lauraemily17

Steph - I really think your cold is a sign he'll be here soon! 

Afm - we had the family over for a BBQ yesterday. It was lovely as the weather stayed nice enough for us to eat outside. Between my DH, Mum & MIL I didn't have to do a lot either which was really nice. When we held 1 for a friends a month ago I was totally exhausted afterwards. Feeling really tired though today. Supposed to be going out for lunch & to the cinema with the girls from my antinatel class later, if MW shows up this morning so hoping I wake up a bit more BH then!! It'll be quite funny with 7 heavily pregnant ladies going to see what to expect when you're expecting!!


----------



## lauraemily17

MW been. Alls looking good. Bump measures 36 & heart beat was good. He has started to engage but is only at the brim at the moment but that's moved his bum a good inch or 2 lower which is a relief to the ribs!! Protein has finally gone from my urine but leukocytes have gone up so she thinks I might have a urine infection, the hospital thought the sane so she's going to chase up their results tomorrow when the labs are open again. Bloods taken as well to recheck for anemia, think they'll be fine though as my iron levs have always been really good. If things stay steady as they are now I think I may make it to full term after all!!


----------



## SpudsMama

You know Laura, it's strange because I was thinking about you and Steph getting close to having your babies this morning, and I wouldn't be surprised if he came nearer his due date than we've all been thinking. Boo for the urine infection but at least they're easily cleared with some antibiotics :thumbup: xx


----------



## shradha

:happydance: I am back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
I better get through with all the post.............. Today I couldnt temp coz dh played a prank on me:winkwink: he hid the thermometer.............:shrug: I had to get up and search....:growlmad: so testing gone............... opk..negative..... according to all ovulation predictors I should be O tom......:shrug: was not feeling good the whole day...felt drained and tired....... i took a nap after lunch....now feeling much better...:flower:
Coy, Steph, Laura, Emma, Patrice--- How are you all????


----------



## shradha

Grey Eyes said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Lol, reading some of your posts made me laugh! :)
> 
> On drinking...I don't think I have ever been properly drunk :shrug: I love a glass of red wine in the evening after the girls go to bed and it's just me and a book or something...or an ice cold beer in summer. I used to have either Guinness, Alaskan Stout (called Moosehead Beer :shrug:) or the best- Mexican beer-Corona. But once prego I haven't touched anything. And never was heavy before, just once in a while. Oh and on New Years dh and I would usually share a glass of Irish Creme :shrug: Thanks though now I am craving a cold salty beer :growlmad: :haha:

Just out of curiousity I would like to taste and be drunk just once in my life and see how it feels:winkwink:......Have never tasted anything ........ just enjoy drinking home made wine...which is 100% alchohol free...... dh is an occasional drinker...only in parties.....


----------



## shradha

Steph32 said:


> Shradha- Thanks... I've just always been thin and even if I wanted to put on weight I just can't. I don't have any exercise regimen or anything, just probably a high metabolism. But it's still interesting, I have gained about 35 lbs so far in this pregnancy, which is about normal or even more than average. And even though it looks like I am all belly, all that weight surely can't be just in my belly! Although my MW says that I have a lot of amniotic fluid!

You are very lucky dear.....cant say the same about myself.....have very low metabolism .....:cry:.... I have to really workout to be in shape....which i am not at the present...thats the reason i am putting on weight.... but i am not stressing myself about it ...... will eat nicely during pregnancy and after delivery will workout like crazy.....:happydance:


----------



## shradha

Grey Eyes said:


> Steph- awesome bump! Lol, yes, believe me--you can always expand more :rofl: Just when yout think that's it- pop!- out it comes some more :haha: I used to wear alot of dresses with my first pg because it was summertime- about the same shcedule as this pregnancy actually, as T was due in late October but born early. I hear women moaning about being prego in summer, giving me condolences, etc, but I prefer it to a winter pregnancy. 1) I get to wear nicer clothes...nothing worse that having a huge tummy and having to wear bigger bulky sweaters! I get to show my legs off once ina while instead of wearing cloddish winter boots...2) My activity level is higher because I spend more time outside working out and walking, etc. 3) I tend to eat better, more fruits, veggies, etc. So I love summer pregnancies!
> 
> Oh, did I tell you that my doctors female assistant has a huge crush on my dh? No big deal as I know he has no interest, etc, but she is sort of a "B" (Bee-Otch in laymen terms :trouble:) and whenever dh accompanies me on my visits she never fails to point out my "flaws", e.g., I'll step on the weight scale and you'll hear her gasp and then quickly rush to loudly reassure me that "It's okay- it's not ... _bad_" lol. Then she'll point to my neck or something and say "Oh, you're _red_, you must burn- unlike me" har har har...evil wench :growlmad: Then she tosses dh a coquettish smile and hip-swings her way out of the room..'Scuse me- what've I got to be worried about? _It's me he impregnated witch!_ lol :roll:
> 
> Anyway, it's sunny today- been tending plants and kids :haha: And feeding both :) Let's see, plans- going to walk when it coold down a bit but I am starving...I always forget to eat until later in the day :dohh: So think I'll go get something healthy to eat...:icecream:

I hope for a winter pregnancy...or else i will die.....:cry:.. its so hot.... they say that during pregnancy you will feel the heat even more..... if i have a summer baby i will explode...:nope:.....

coy- it must be annoying more coz the assistant is trying to show your flaws in front of dh...... she must be envying you to be his wife:hugs:....... but she is mistaken.....dh who love their wife are least bothered about all this.... specially when you are carrying their child.....:happydance:...dont worry next time she says anything about weight ...just say i am happy that the baby is healthy..... have to eat properly.....


----------



## shradha

Steph32 said:


> Yep, Shradha definitely wins the award for dealing with the heat!! It's actually not even THAT hot here, it's not even a heatwave yet, but to me it's always 20 degrees warmer than it really is!
> 
> And I don't know if it's "okay" to use the B word either, that's why I'll just write biotch! Haha... But wow, that's pretty bad with her trying to give you a possibly dangerous medication?? Don't those kinds of things (prescriptions, etc) have to go through the doctor before it gets to you anyway?
> 
> I know how you feel about baby brain. It is now official, that I can no longer be allowed to cook in the kitchen. I had about 8 mishaps last night while making dinner. I burned myself while pouring out boiling water into the sink (twice!), I bent my fingernail back while trying to poke through the cap on a bottle, I dropped and cracked a jar of food while trying to get something out of the fridge, I overcooked the chicken, and I cooked a bunch of broccoli before I noticed that there were bugs all over it and inside of it :sick: :dohh:
> AND this morning... I cooked bacon on the stove, went back to lay in bed and about 3 hours later he came in saying that the stove was still on :dohh: I don't know why we didn't notice or smell anything for that entire time, but geez... could I be any more of a failure?! I'm scaring myself, I probably shouldn't even be driving either...

Steph- It has happened with me once......i was making mango jelly.....which requires a lot of time.....so i put the vessel with mangoes and spices and went to take a bath..thinking that by the time i finish the jelly will be made.....gosh!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i completely forgot about it and it was only when smell started coming i rushed ...... my jelly had got burnt....:dohh:


----------



## shradha

Steph32 said:


> Shradha- Did you get my message here on bnb? Send me your email (if you don't mind) and I can send you a link to the photos...

yea..steph....just checked .....i have already replied...:happydance:....nice bump.....nicholas is so cute.......he must be so excited....


----------



## shradha

Grey Eyes said:


> Ahhhh....chocolate vanilla ice cream bars really should have more chocolate in them but they're still pretty awesome :haha: Chocolate: my favorite mood enhancer :rofl:

Mine too Coy!!!!!!!!! Dh loves Vanilla and I dont....:nope:but I still buy for him...and with my portion I add liquid chocolate syrup or strawberry syrup.....:happydance:


----------



## shradha

Steph- Heard cough is back...so sad....... how are you today??


----------



## Steph32

Hi everyone- Sorry I've been away nursing my cold... but looks like not a whole lot of happenings to catch up with. 

Laura, glad your appt went well, the leukocytes could just be a temporary thing and also sometimes they get in the urine from the cm or not wiping well enough. I had a bit in my urine a few appts ago, and they asked me if I've had any symptoms, ie burning or anything, and I told them no so they said that it probably wasn't anything. And just in case it was the beginning of a uti, I just drank lots of water to flush it out and I ended up being fine.

So if Beanie has dropped a bit, I'm guessing he might be here between 38-39 weeks. That's my guess. Assuming your bp doesn't cause any problems! Will they let you go that far if he hasn't arrived yet?

Coy- Fluoride is a controversial thing. I, personally, am against using it, even in my toothpaste. I think a minimal amount is fine, like in your toothpaste, but when it comes to supplementing that's where I think it is not needed and can actually do more harm than good. If you look it up online, you'll find the dangers. You should also check if the city puts it in your water, because that is very common now. If they do, the dentist wouldn't need to give you the supplement. Everytime we go to our ped dentist, they ask us if it's in our water... I tell them that it is (even though the truth is that I'm not really sure) and he just says, okay, you don't need the supplement. We also decline any fluoride treatment they would do also.


----------



## Steph32

Shradha- My cough was really bad yesterday, but a lot better today. I did so much to try to kick it, and it's finally working. Which is good, because I definitely did not want to be in labor with a hacking cough!


----------



## shradha

patrice- your niece is a cutie!!!!!!!!!!!!:hugs:...she must be so happy and excited ...... :happydance:.... How was your day today???? 

Emma - How are you ??

Coy- last night you seem to be really stressed out:hugs:......I wish I was online...... today is a new day for you......I will be online till late night.......so excited......all the best for scan dear:thumbup::happydance:.......

Laura- how are you? 

Steph- waiting for the pics....so excited to see them.....


----------



## shradha

thank god steph.................. We all want brandon to come naturally ... nothing should trigger....... he is safe and happy ............:hugs:


----------



## Steph32

Shradha- Snapfish has been slow for some reason. The first batch I sent out to my family, they didn't get the link until a day later. So you may not get them for a little while.


----------



## Steph32

Coy- What time is your scan today?


----------



## SpudsMama

Steph32 said:


> Coy- What time is your scan today?

It's at 1pm her time I think :thumbup: xx


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, i just realized i have been putting that I am a day ahead in my cycle :dohh: Today i am actually cd28 and my temp is 97.49. I am just doing a quick update because I wont be on here tomorrow. Well, today DH and I dtd this morning. Also, we went to Miami, he went to get the car transferred into his friend's name and I went to my niece's presentation ceremony. Then dh was still in Miami and I drove up to the house to pack our belongings for the hotel today. So now I have completed that and just waiting for DH to get home so we can leave and go to the recruiter. We get sworn in tomorrow :happydance: Also, last night dh and I went out to eat as our final day of eating out before we go into the Navy. Before we went out to dinner, i had this excruciating pain in my right ovary and it didnt go away until I took tylenol and went to sleep when we got home. It was so painful that I couldnt even breathe out while laying in bed because if i did, i would have to hold my breath because the pain was so bad. I dont know what that was about but now no more pain and im feeling great. Well thats it. So talk to you ladies on Thursday. By then I should have all the info :thumbup:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies! Great reading all your posts and catching up :flower:

Well it is almost noon here so one more hour to my U/S scan...I have the girls all ready and I am ready but I think dh may not come to this one :nope: He is not feeling well today. It's not like he's "ill" or sickly" or weak or anything but diabetes is so complex....the acids in the glucose strip away att he coating of his nerves so his pain levels are always high. Then when he gets too much glucose in his blood the muscles refuse to absorb it and they start to cramp hard and he ended up tearing the musles in one hip so now it is excruciating to move even. And he's sucha tough guy he refuses to take the pain meds so he tries to suffer through it and that is purely exhausting. So he was up most of the night again. I get so mad at his doc sometimes because the guy is very good therefore very sought after--therefore he has limited time once a month with each patient. So dh and I do a lot of research on our own. Diabetes sucks.

I am feeling good today though- woke up tired because my monster child took over my bed last night :haha: Silly little girl...I am trying to get her to just climb into bed with us if she gets the spooks at night rather than screaming at me to get up and rush to her room. I haven't really told her but once the baby is born I can't really be running back and forth and sleep is an essential! 

That all being said...it is sunny and breezy here today. It was like 90 degress F yesterday-hot!- and warm today as well but can you believe they are saying we may get thunderstorms this evening with (get this) SNOW. :trouble: I am really looking forward to full blown summer! :thumbup:


----------



## Grey Eyes

*Shradha*- no worries on the temping, as long as you bd every few days you should be covered. And I happen to like vanilla too but yeah--I coat it in chocolate syrup, lol! I love all ice cream except for cherry sherbet YIK, tastes like kid medicine :sick: And I don't know how you manage the heat! 113 degrees Farenheit is killer. Re: metabolism. One thing I discovered a s a teenager is you can actually speed up your metabolism. Usually takes a minor diet change and a persisitent workout schedule. After a few weeks or a month or so your body naturally adjusts to it all and starts a new flow :shrug: One fo the toughest things for me to give up was Potatoes! We used to grow them in our Alaskan garden by the hundreds of pounds. We fried them, boiled, baked...but such high carbohydrates and they turn to sugar after you eat them, so, um, my butt was HUGE! :rofl: Dh saw a vidwo of me as a teenager and his mouth dropped open! Lol, he says WOW! :haha: So now I have kicked that Irish habit very well and only eat them 4-5 times a year. 

*Laura*- glad you enjoyed your dinner outside! You were more rested this time- I bet you mum and MIL helped out a lot huh?! It makes a difference. I remember once we went to the Navajo Indian Reservation in Arizona one year for a visit there and one of the ladies in my group wouldn't help the native women cook. I jumped right in and was cutting meat, doingdishes, etc, even though I was a guest. When they served dinner I got this big bowl of mutton stew with tiny tender pieces of meat and big veggies and rich broth...and the lady that was too good to help with the dishes? She had a huge mutton leg bone sticking out of her bowl with the knee-cap still on it :haha: :sick: Gross, huh? And just watery broth...I think it is sad when friends won't help out but they usually pay for it later in some way or other. Wow, your MW visits your home? I would love that! Our MW would have but as she worked in conjunction with hospital she had to dort of follow their rules. She did say if I wanted my 6 week post-natal appointment at home she would drive the 80 miles BUT DIDN'T WANT TO lol :roll: And I agree with Steph on the urine...maybe just flush and with some lemon water?

*Patrice*- souds like you are ona roll getting set for your Navy career! Things seem to be moving fast now. Is it possible that the ovary pain was Ov pain? Sounds pretty extreme. I would keep nots of those things for your chart to show your doc as pain that intense may be significant.

*Steph*- glad to hear the cough is going away! I hate those when you start to cough then can't stop! It's almost painful :nope: Oh, I was going to ask you- what are you going to do with Nicholas when the baby comes? What I mean is- will he be in delivery room? Is dh going to be with you? Or do you do this all alone? Our girls will be there and of course dh--he is always at the deliveries :hugs: of which I am very appreciative.


----------



## shradha

Hi coy! So all geared up:hugs:...... Today dh is not feeling that good....:nope: I had told him that today we have to BD......coz anytime i may O.....since opk not helping...... Wanted to BD earlier but things didn't go according to plan..... He can sense my nerves..... But I can't force him..... Fingers crossed.....4 u....:thumbup::hugs:..... Good night..... See you Tom


----------



## Grey Eyes

shradha said:


> Wanted to BD earlier but things didn't go according to plan..... He can sense my nerves..... *But I can't force him*.....

Lol, how come??:haha: Jk of course, hope your dh gets better...I had the same issue when ttc, my dh didn't feel well lots and we ended up missing the first month so I really laid into him hard the next one round :rofl: Feel good or not I told him, now's the time :haha:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies! Well, it is official- got a little Valkyrie swimming aorund in there! :thumbup: It's a girl, this time it was very obvious and she held still (just barely) long enough for a good pic :) My youngest Katana immediately became ecstatic and decided she wants to name her little sister Katana Kyrra so that they can be "exactly alike" lol :hugs: Funny little girl! Dh is happy- I know he wanted a little boy but wither way we are happy. Maybe we can try again next time :shrug: Not sure if my "old" body (lol) will be up to it and I can't even consider it at this point...I told dh it would probably be girl #4 :haha: It is a strange feeling...here we have been hoping for boy but once we know definitively that it is a girl we are both very happy. Our girls are smart and active and beautiful- can't ask for more! I gotta say I was looking forward to all the little boy outfits, etc, but maybe next time :) This time I gotta plan for another kick-butt girl :haha: Here are the U/S pics we got:


*PROFILE:*

https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o611/greyeyes3/BabyMonterrose652012004.jpg

*GENDER: * 

https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o611/greyeyes3/BabyMonterrose652012002.jpg


----------



## Grey Eyes

So cute too because I could see baby's mouth moving and she was making these big sucky motions with her lips and you could see her hand waiving around with that thumb stuck out! :haha: She is trying to suck her thumb already, naughty child :)


----------



## SpudsMama

Lovely pics Coy and YAY for another girl! We're even stevens with the two boys now :happydance: xx


----------



## Grey Eyes

SpudsMama said:


> Lovely pics Coy and YAY for another girl! We're even stevens with the two boys now :happydance: xx

Lol, I was thinking that! :haha: Now we are pink bump-buddies lol! Oooh, now we have to decide upona name...something strong and commanding :) Now I get to shop for a girl, that's gonna be fun! Have you noticed there is more girl stuff out there than boy stuff? :shrug: I would love to have a boy also but am so happy with girl!


----------



## Grey Eyes

SpudsMama said:


> We're even stevens with the two boys now :happydance: xx

Lol- even stevens- I haven't heard that since I was a kid! :haha: Funny....


----------



## Steph32

Yay congrats!! You're just a girl-makin' machine! Haha... that's alright, I guess I'm a boy-makin' machine! I always joke, if we tried for a 3rd, or 4th, etc... we'd probably just keep getting more boys. You know, I heard something somewhere-- and this is not necessarily the case for either of us-- but that some women only have viable pregnancies of one particular sex. So, the body may be able to conceive the opposite sex but will not be able to carry it to term. Maybe it has something to do with the environment of the body or uterus. Who know, but I thought that was interesting. 

So yep, now our board is even stevens (my mom used to say that phrase all the time)! That's great that your girls are so excited... did they think about the gender either way? They were probably hoping for a girl, yeah?

I know you already have lots of girl stuff you're passing down, but you'll have fun with any new shopping you do! When we found out we were having another boy, at first it kind of took the excitement out of shopping for baby clothes because I knew we'd just be re-using a lot... but I couldn't help it... I still found ways to shop for new stuff, I just had to! It's part of the whole excitement and feeling like you're doing something for this baby. I mean, they have a right to have special shopping trips for them, right?


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-congrats on the girl. And i dont know if it was ov pain or not but it was definitely posted in my chart. And yes everything is moving fast now and we are excited.

AFM, Well dh and i are in the hotel but separate rooms which is okay though because we got to get use to being away from each other especially in the months of boot camp and job training. Also, i brought my thermometer with me but i have a quick question. Okay, so we have to get up at 4:30am which is wayyyy earlier than my normal 6:50am. What can i do about the temp adjustment? Like how can i adjust my temp when i take it in the morning?


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph- yes the girls are very excited! Kat can't wait as she thinks she'll be able to mold and shape this other sister :haha: And yeah- I always find new things for new baby...With Kat we had tons of things passed down from Teagen- stuff with tags still on them. If we find a good deal on prices we may purchase up to four-five years down the road :shrug: But I still like to get the new edition new items :) They deserve it too :)

And I found my new favorite drink--iced coconut with pineapple. Mmm. Now it's getting cold outside but I'm fromt he North country so I can still handle icy drinks :smug: lol...we are supposed to get snow of all things! Yuk!


----------



## Grey Eyes

That's kind fo scary about the viability factor in relation to gender ... I have never heard this, but I wonder?


----------



## lauraemily17

Hi ladies

Loads to comment on, may not manage it all tonight though as feeling fairly brain dead!!

Coy - yay for girl number 3, can't beleive I was right again!! Its great that you're all pleased about it, especially the girls. Steph, it's interesting what you say about gender as I've wondered the same thing but it breaks my heart to think my angels are both my princesses & I may never be able to carry a girl :cry: i never bury my head in the sand over anything but that is something I will be doing fir this!!

I love pineapple & coconut drinks. It's the basis for a piña colada, my favourite cocktail!! They work very very well as virgin cocktails. We have an Hawaii cocktail bar locally which serves both alcoholic & none alcoholic in an actual coconut, love that place!! 

Patrice - there's a website which recalculated your temp based on how much earlier than usual you take it, can't remember the name though but try googling. How come you & DH are in separate rooms?


----------



## lauraemily17

Did you manage to convince DH to BD? I think it's hard on men, there's a lot if responsibilty re performing & unless you naturally have a very high sex drive BD as much as we try to when TTC is quite a challenge. My DH would manage prob 8 times over a 6 day period but it got more challenging the last couple of days & more if a chore for both of us!! 



shradha said:


> Hi coy! So all geared up:hugs:...... Today dh is not feeling that good....:nope: I had told him that today we have to BD......coz anytime i may O.....since opk not helping...... Wanted to BD earlier but things didn't go according to plan..... He can sense my nerves..... But I can't force him..... Fingers crossed.....4 u....:thumbup::hugs:..... Good night..... See you Tom


----------



## lauraemily17

Steph32 said:


> Shradha- My cough was really bad yesterday, but a lot better today. I did so much to try to kick it, and it's finally working. Which is good, because I definitely did not want to be in labor with a hacking cough!

Yay, good you're on the mend now, as if it's not already hard enough being heavily pregnant, having a cold as well is just mean!


----------



## lauraemily17

Afm - been a tiring day, didn't get my afternoon nap so was in bed by 8.30 but woke up at 12.30 & not been able to get to sleep again. Beanie is turning into a proper night baby & does most if his more significant moving at night it appears. He's getting so strong it actually keeps me awake now, especially when he starts jabbing me right on my side, it's like bring tickled on the inside!! I also get really hungry. I've actually got up tonight to have some cereal, eating tends to calm him down but not so far tonight, hes still squirming away!! 

Went to see what to expect when you're expecting as well. It's really good, funny but also sad. Being hormonal I expected a few tears when the babies were born, but someone had a miscarriage in it, not at all what I was expecting. Que me fighting back full on crying as I was with people who don't know about my angles. Didn't really manage it & almost walked out!! Glad I didn't though as it was really good. Think that's partly what's keeping me awake as well. I hate remembering the pain of the mc's but it's part of the process I guess. There is a positive though as it makes me so so grateful for Beanie & i also think & dream lots about him, what he'll look like, what his personality will be, how happy I'll be when I finally hold him. I really am so so excited now, the next 4 weeks cant go quick enough!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura- I am still undecided on wether gender plays a role in mc or not...I have done a little bit of research today and it seems all still up in the air so to speak. One study suggested that recurrent mc's were studied but that those women who did happen to have multiple successful pregnancies of both genders were deliberately excluded from the study--which is sort of like targeting or guiding your results as opposed to a true study result of all women. I certainly won't allow myself to think that my body rejected the baby based on gender- for one, there's no real evdience of that and for two it'd be a lot (maybe too much) for me to handle and analytically manage. 

Mc's are hard no matter how we look at them...but as you said about beanie- I feel so blessed to have this little one healthy and active! Boy or girl I think God is the ultimate determinator (is that a word?:haha:) of who we are blessed with. I can't wait to see pics of you and your baby! :hugs:


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> Afm - been a tiring day, didn't get my afternoon nap so was in bed by 8.30 but woke up at 12.30 & not been able to get to sleep again. Beanie is turning into a proper night baby & does most if his more significant moving at night it appears. He's getting so strong it actually keeps me awake now, especially when he starts jabbing me right on my side, it's like bring tickled on the inside!! I also get really hungry. I've actually got up tonight to have some cereal, eating tends to calm him down but not so far tonight, hes still squirming away!!
> 
> Went to see what to expect when you're expecting as well. It's really good, funny but also sad. Being hormonal I expected a few tears when the babies were born, but someone had a miscarriage in it, not at all what I was expecting. Que me fighting back full on crying as I was with people who don't know about my angles. Didn't really manage it & almost walked out!! Glad I didn't though as it was really good. Think that's partly what's keeping me awake as well. I hate remembering the pain of the mc's but it's part of the process I guess. There is a positive though as it makes me so so grateful for Beanie & i also think & dream lots about him, what he'll look like, what his personality will be, how happy I'll be when I finally hold him. I really am so so excited now, the next 4 weeks cant go quick enough!!

Ah, the night owl baby! Dh and I were just talking about that...this one seems to be active during the day when I am active then fairly restful at night. But this has a certain drumroll effect to it...I just know as she grows she's gonna start waking me up at night! It's just what babies do! :hugs:

Ah, I can't get over how cute it was seeing her on the u/s trying to get her thumb in her mouth! :haha: What a naughty baby! :rofl:


----------



## shradha

Steph- no probes dear.....the result of a long wait is always sweet...... Maybe today I can see the pics:happydance:


----------



## shradha

Patrice- you can fill in the timing in the table.....I never put the time.....coz sometimes I wake up early at 6 and sometimes at 7 am......I don't think it is going be a problem...... Why have they given you separate rooms? :thumbup: for the test......


----------



## shradha

Coy- congratulations:happydance::hugs:....... So I was wrong :dohh:...... Never mind...... I am happy that our princess is healthy and doing good....:happydance:....... The best thing about girls are ...... You can dress them how ever you want ..... So many choices....... Can try different hair styles...:hugs:.... Kat is already planning to become a big sister...... That's so sweet......


----------



## shradha

Laura- it's always great to have a change....... Hope you can beanie had a good time dining out.......:happydance:.....


----------



## Steph32

Laura/Coy- Re: the gender thing and m/c's there's no reason to think that it's the case for either of you (or myself)! Even if there was some truth to this, just because someone has m/c' s doesn't mean it's true for them. In most cases of course I believe there are other reasons for a m/c. I think that if it is true in some way, this happens to a very small percentage of women. And like I said, I wouldn't know why. I just thought it was interesting because I had never heard of it before. I'm always interested in different theories, ideas and research...


----------



## shradha

I am very happy coz my dh didnt let me down.....:happydance: yesterday he was having severe cramps....and body pain due to diabetes..... Feel so sad fir him....:nope:..... With that pain how can we BD...... So I was massaging him.... We slept at 2 am.... I was very depressed.....:cry:.... But I don't know what happened around 3 am he woke up....and we BD......:happydance:..... He told me.... I know how important this is for you..... I want this to happen..... I can take any pain to see you happy.......:hugs:....... I was so happy...touchwood..... Again at 5 am we BD...... I was surprised and shocked....dh is really trying hard..... Took temp today...96.4 f......


----------



## Steph32

Btw, hope I didn't offend either of you, or make you feel bad...


----------



## Steph32

Shradha- Aww that's so nice of him. He must've known you were feeling bad. I'm sure the massage helped him to feel better. I'm sure he wishes he didn't have to deal with the pain so he could be there for you whenever...


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> Btw, hope I didn't offend either of you, or make you feel bad...

Of course not! :hugs: I appreciate diff views and always new information...I try so hard to understand it but :shrug: When I mc'd with my first back in 2003 my dh and I both were just blown away with it. At that time we didn't even try to figure it out...just went forward. And this time I wanted to figure it out but I also know it is a very painful road and I have learned to always push ahead you know? Not forget just get past it...for my girls sake especiallya nd for dh too. But in the back of a woman's mind they always wonder. So always new insight is valuable and appreciated. I am almost afraid to believe it then I end up pointing a finger at myself but it is not a fault- justa circumstance, which is bad enough :( Never worry about offending on here- this is where we hash it all out and give our thoughts and worries :hugs: I appreciate it!


----------



## Grey Eyes

shradha said:


> I am very happy coz my dh didnt let me down.....:happydance: yesterday he was having severe cramps....and body pain due to diabetes..... Feel so sad fir him....:nope:..... With that pain how can we BD...... So I was massaging him.... We slept at 2 am.... I was very depressed.....:cry:.... But I don't know what happened around 3 am he woke up....and we BD......:happydance:..... He told me.... I know how important this is for you..... I want this to happen..... I can take any pain to see you happy.......:hugs:....... I was so happy...touchwood..... Again at 5 am we BD...... I was surprised and shocked....dh is really trying hard..... Took temp today...96.4 f......

Shradha- your dh has that too because of the diabetes? Mine too! The muscle cramps are the worst! What does his doc say about it? My dh's doc suggested that the muscles are not absorbing the glucose and therefore the muscle is starving and it cramps violently. Dh tears his muscles apart with them I feel so awful when that happens. His thighs swell red and blue when that happens and there's not much you can do about it :nope: Just try to control the sugar...But see tonight his glucose was 163 a half hour after eating dinner. That's about perfect for him according to the doc. But then 2 hours later of just drinking water it had sky rocketed to over 300! Grr! So diabetes is a horrible thing to manage. I am glad I have you to talk to about it as now I know you understand the postition I am in too...does your dh have any neuropathy, the nerve damage form glucose??

It does put somewhat of a strain on ttc as we (wives) are always catious and concerned for their predicament but still thinking...Maybe I should push it? :haha:


----------



## Steph32

I don't believe it nor disbelieve it... just merely stating as a possible theory for _some_ women. I mean, you hear about women having like 8 boys or something, never having a girl... or vice versa... and while I believe it happens for a reason I guess sometimes you naturally wonder if biology plays a role... and I guess this theory provides an answer to those people who may be looking for one. I like to speculate, I don't ever fully believe in one thing... or that one thing is true for everyone. But even though I believe everything happens for a reason, whatever the reason, I'm still such an analytical and theory-based person that I explore everything that's out there. Glad that I didn't offend you :hugs:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph- ready to have that baby yet :haha: lol, man the last few weeks are the worst huh?! I remember thinking it would never end, lol! I remember fantasizing about doing tummy crunches again and laying on my belly. Silly me, huh! I would tighten my tummy msucles as far as I could and it would feel like bliss! Dh would run over and pat my belly and say sternly "Stop that! You're disturbing the baby!" lol.


----------



## Steph32

Laura- I'm sorry I brought up the m/c thing, and after you saw that movie and everything. I wanted to see the movie, now I'm not so sure! But it seems pretty funny at the same time.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> I don't believe it nor disbelieve it... just merely stating as a possible theory for _some_ women. I mean, you hear about women having like 8 boys or something, never having a girl... or vice versa... and while I believe it happens for a reason I guess sometimes you naturally wonder if biology plays a role... and I guess this theory provides an answer to those people who may be looking for one. I like to speculate, I don't ever fully believe in one thing... or that one thing is true for everyone. But even though I believe everything happens for a reason, whatever the reason, I'm still such an analytical and theory-based person that I explore everything that's out there. Glad that I didn't offend you :hugs:

You are right- it makes me wonder too if the theory has any weight because of the fact that women can have ten kids and all of ine gender...strange. My mother had two girls one boy, my brother and his wife- 2 girls and one boy. So I thought- maybe 2 girls and one boy! :haha: But yes, it does make me wonder. As far as myself- the only reason I don't look at it too close is because I would worry if I ever got pregoa gain that I would mc :( Just my brain in self-protective mode. You are very analytical, like my dh- he studied psuchology also and is a very analytical person. I think it's an awesome characteristic! I need to be more like that, and in my studies I am trying very hard. As I am currently studying criminology it is essential.

What I can't figure out is why would boys have such a different makeup than girls but there is a slight diff in the biology between the two. :shrug: Either way- I seem to be a girl machine :haha:


----------



## Steph32

Grey Eyes said:


> Steph- ready to have that baby yet :haha: lol, man the last few weeks are the worst huh?! I remember thinking it would never end, lol! I remember fantasizing about doing tummy crunches again and laying on my belly. Silly me, huh! I would tighten my tummy msucles as far as I could and it would feel like bliss! Dh would run over and pat my belly and say sternly "Stop that! You're disturbing the baby!" lol.

Yeah, dh knows I say every minute how I need to have this baby NOW. I can't do anything anymore, just getting up and doing one thing I get exhausted. And it's funny, when I go out, people look at me like "Whoa! Shouldn't you be having that baby, like right now?" I must look about 12 months pregnant. I feel 12 months pregnant.

Okay, so I saw another theory today about predicting your baby's due date based on the moon cycle (only really applies if you already have a child/children)... would you like to know about it?


----------



## Steph32

What I meant to say was not predicting the baby's "due date," but the actual day the baby will be born.


----------



## Steph32

If my ticker is true and baby is at least 7 lbs, can't he just come out right now???!!! Ugh...


----------



## shradha

Coy- he always had low sugar..... I remember after we were engaged once he had come over to my house from office and was shivering...... He was feeling weak.... I kept telling him to check for diabetes....but he never bothered..... It was only after pushing him for 2 years after marriage ..... He went to a doctor we were shocked....he had it..... But he was in denial stage.... But after sometime he understood that now he has to take care... His fasting is always high......his problem is that he sleeps late....so he feels hungry..... So I have to keep giving him something to munch...... Say fruits ...... Oats.... So his sugar level goes up....doctor has advised him to sleep early..... As he has cholesterol ....the combination is dangerous..... As a result all the pain.....cramps..... Same what his mom has....which he has inherited....... Sometimes he is like a small kid......


----------



## Steph32

Shradha- I remember the dr telling me that in order to keep fasting BS down you need to have a small snack before going to bed... like milk and some type of protein... so that your BS stays stabilized and doesn't dip, because when it dips it starts taking glucose from the muscles and your BS rises.


----------



## shradha

Steph- I know you must be feeling so heavy and tired every time you walk..... Few more days...... Brandon must also be waiting to meet his momma....... The countdown has already begun:hugs:


----------



## shradha

Yes steph you are right...small meals....but I have noticed one thing ..dh tends to eat more at night....I mean he feels more hungry after dinner....I give him fruits, milk.....he is always stomach full when he sleeps.....I always tell him to control.......


----------



## Steph32

Yeah I guess the key is to have a controlled snack before bed, of the right thing...and not to eat too much or eat the wrong thing... because then his BS will shoot right up right as he falls asleep, then the result is hypoglycemia... then the hypo will cause your body to take the glucose from the muscles... and bam... high bs again in the morning... then it's just a cycle... try to get him to have a small protein snack (maybe 2 part protein, 1 part carb) before bed... not fruit... too much sugar.


----------



## Steph32

Does he wake up to do any insulin shots during the night? Or is he on oral meds?


----------



## shradha

He's on oral meds for now...... I am really worried..... If not Fruits then what should I give him? What do you have ?


----------



## shradha

I need help..... Friends What does my chart say?? When will I O?


----------



## Steph32

You could have him do things like nuts, yogurt, cheese and crackers, milk, peanut butter, avocado... even a banana is okay if you pair it with peanut butter... any high protein snack would be good, and the fruit or other things are fine as long as it is not too much and you pair it with a protein. If you can find a "protein bread," that is a good option too... we have this brand here I think it's called Alvarado St Bakery and they make a complete protein bread (with soy, nuts, flax, etc) which is 5g protein and 15g carbs per slice. So the protein offsets the carbs. That is the only bread I can eat now that doesn't raise my BS.


----------



## Steph32

shradha said:


> I need help..... Friends What does my chart say?? When will I O?

Sorry, I'm not too good with reading and analyzing FF!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> What I meant to say was not predicting the baby's "due date," but the actual day the baby will be born.

Yes I would like to hear about this theory! Sorry- I didn't mean to seem I cut you off I was typing away an dh came in and started talking about something and then the conversation had to moce tot he other room. Something on the news he was watching--so I am going to go back and browse your posts and see what the moon cycle theory is- I know my first dd was born way early and mw said it was the moons fault :haha:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> Grey Eyes said:
> 
> 
> Steph- ready to have that baby yet :haha: lol, man the last few weeks are the worst huh?! I remember thinking it would never end, lol! I remember fantasizing about doing tummy crunches again and laying on my belly. Silly me, huh! I would tighten my tummy msucles as far as I could and it would feel like bliss! Dh would run over and pat my belly and say sternly "Stop that! You're disturbing the baby!" lol.
> 
> Yeah, dh knows I say every minute how I need to have this baby NOW. I can't do anything anymore, just getting up and doing one thing I get exhausted. And it's funny, when I go out, people look at me like "Whoa! Shouldn't you be having that baby, like right now?" I must look about 12 months pregnant. I feel 12 months pregnant.
> 
> Okay, so I saw another theory today about predicting your baby's due date based on the moon cycle (only really applies if you already have a child/children)... would you like to know about it?Click to expand...

Nuts! I was hoping you had posted the answer already :rofl: What is this all about? Lol at your "12 months pregnant"! :haha: I know the feeling!! Right now I feel huge and I know the growth part is just starting...dh said yesterday that I am as big onow in belly as I was at full term with Katana...But i am thinking he doesn't remember lol :shrug:


Now you have me wondering- because with my first dd my MW examined me and said every thing looked normal - I wasn't due for another 3 weeks- but she narrowed her eyes at me for a second then said "Try not to come back before the next 4-5 days. But something is telling me you'll be back in 3 days". Sure enough exactly 3 days later there we were! So I am wondering if with moon cycles you could sort of predict the day of labor??


----------



## Grey Eyes

I had to dive into the hot sauce again tonight. Not sure why I do that, something about making my tummy fel good just before bed! Lol, I better watch these midnight snacks though :blush:

Steph and Shradha- the glucose info is pretty interesting. My dh is terrible about monitoring what he eats. I mean he is careful but never saying "I should balance protiens with such and such before bed" and I think he'd do so much better if he tried that. Say, if he ants his sugar to drop or stay lower throughout the day he simply refrains from eating anything :roll: which I tell him is the wrong thing to do and sure enough-- he checks his BS at say 5-6 in evening and its around 400 or some darn thing! And he disgustedly shakes his head and says "I haven't even eaten anything!!" and he gets frustrated at it. But I amt hinking you are right Steph- his refraining from eating causes him some major problems. He says he knows all there is to know about it, after all "I've been doing this a long time babe" and et cetera- but I think I may attend a few classes the hospital puts on to learn some more specifics. Do like Shradha does and ush him around about his sugar :haha: In a good way of course...


----------



## Grey Eyes

shradha said:


> I need help..... Friends What does my chart say?? When will I O?

Shradha- you just finished AF right? If your cycles are 28 days then you should ov around CD 14-16 or so. But I know you said your cycle is usually long but was shorter this month? Temping helps more in determining the day you did ovulate as it registers a dip then rise. Patrice is pretty awesome at reading charts! I have just begun to study it and I see yours has like a few spikes each month one before and one just at when FF determines your Ov. So I am wondering if you are having multiple lh surges to cause release of egg? The opks def help in that department, the combination of opk and temping helped me a lot.


----------



## Grey Eyes

K ladies...Steph it says you are online but you prbably dozed off- like a good smart pregnant lady should be doing (instead of like me sitting here all exhausted...lol!) so I am going to say goodnight and hope to catch up with you all tomorow!

Steph- thanks for all the info I seriosuly appreciate new studies, as I said I try to be more analytical and studies like these are awesome in helping ladies prevent mc's...and that's all awesome news in my book! :thumbup: Can't wait to hear about the moon-cycle !!!


----------



## lauraemily17

Wow ladies, 4 pages to of chatter!! 

Bear with me as I work my way through!!


----------



## lauraemily17

That's great news, yay for DH. Sounds like he's really on board & morning BD is definately best. It is however going to distort your temps slightly, you really need about 4 hours undisturbed sleep for the temp to be accurate. I found if I took the temp within the same hour it so daily they were pretty accurate but also be careful if you're taking them further apart than that. Looking at your chart now I'd be tempted to think you're about to ovulate. 



shradha said:


> I am very happy coz my dh didnt let me down.....:happydance: yesterday he was having severe cramps....and body pain due to diabetes..... Feel so sad fir him....:nope:..... With that pain how can we BD...... So I was massaging him.... We slept at 2 am.... I was very depressed.....:cry:.... But I don't know what happened around 3 am he woke up....and we BD......:happydance:..... He told me.... I know how important this is for you..... I want this to happen..... I can take any pain to see you happy.......:hugs:....... I was so happy...touchwood..... Again at 5 am we BD...... I was surprised and shocked....dh is really trying hard..... Took temp today...96.4 f......


----------



## lauraemily17

Steph32 said:


> Btw, hope I didn't offend either of you, or make you feel bad...

Not at all Steph. I have thought about it before. Logically it makes sense in some cases as you've said in later posts. Like you & Coy I'm also very analytical about things. It really helped me to get past the mc by learning as much as I could about them & possible causes so I could try & take control & do what I could to try and avoid any future ones. Normally I'd be interested in looking into the gender thing further but on this one occasion I really dont want to know. I'm currently clinging on to the hope that baby number 2 will be a girl!!


----------



## lauraemily17

Steph32 said:


> Laura- I'm sorry I brought up the m/c thing, and after you saw that movie and everything. I wanted to see the movie, now I'm not so sure! But it seems pretty funny at the same time.

Sorry, I've ruined it a bit for you telling you about the mc. It is still worth seeing though, definately very funny. I still would have wanted to see it if I'd known about the mc but perhaps with some1 other than the anti natal girls, or stuck myself in the corner!!


----------



## lauraemily17

I really hope he comes soon for you :hugs: I can't wait to hear your birth story & see his first pics. 



Steph32 said:


> Grey Eyes said:
> 
> 
> Steph- ready to have that baby yet :haha: lol, man the last few weeks are the worst huh?! I remember thinking it would never end, lol! I remember fantasizing about doing tummy crunches again and laying on my belly. Silly me, huh! I would tighten my tummy msucles as far as I could and it would feel like bliss! Dh would run over and pat my belly and say sternly "Stop that! You're disturbing the baby!" lol.
> 
> Yeah, dh knows I say every minute how I need to have this baby NOW. I can't do anything anymore, just getting up and doing one thing I get exhausted. And it's funny, when I go out, people look at me like "Whoa! Shouldn't you be having that baby, like right now?" I must look about 12 months pregnant. I feel 12 months pregnant.
> 
> Okay, so I saw another theory today about predicting your baby's due date based on the moon cycle (only really applies if you already have a child/children)... would you like to know about it?Click to expand...


----------



## lauraemily17

Afm - had a bit of a pamper day today, had my hair done, lunch round Mums then a massage!! The massage was fantastic. A proper maternity one my friend bought for me for Xmas. I thought it was just shoulders but it was shoulders, neck, arms, hands & a full facial! Pure heaven. DH is now cooking fatitas for dinner, yum yum. Now this is what maternity leave should be about!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> I really hope he comes soon for you :hugs: I can't wait to hear your birth story & see his first pics.
> 
> 
> 
> Steph32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grey Eyes said:
> 
> 
> Steph- ready to have that baby yet :haha: lol, man the last few weeks are the worst huh?! I remember thinking it would never end, lol! I remember fantasizing about doing tummy crunches again and laying on my belly. Silly me, huh! I would tighten my tummy msucles as far as I could and it would feel like bliss! Dh would run over and pat my belly and say sternly "Stop that! You're disturbing the baby!" lol.
> 
> Yeah, dh knows I say every minute how I need to have this baby NOW. I can't do anything anymore, just getting up and doing one thing I get exhausted. And it's funny, when I go out, people look at me like "Whoa! Shouldn't you be having that baby, like right now?" I must look about 12 months pregnant. I feel 12 months pregnant.
> 
> Okay, so I saw another theory today about predicting your baby's due date based on the moon cycle (only really applies if you already have a child/children)... would you like to know about it?Click to expand...Click to expand...

K, I missed the movie part--what movie is it? I wonder if I should watch it...


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> Afm - had a bit of a pamper day today, had my hair done, lunch round Mums then a massage!! The massage was fantastic. A proper maternity one my friend bought for me for Xmas. I thought it was just shoulders but it was shoulders, neck, arms, hands & a full facial! Pure heaven. DH is now cooking fatitas for dinner, yum yum. Now this is what maternity leave should be about!!

OMG that all sounds awesome!! I would sooo love a massage right now but can't get passed having anyone but dh do it. He is so schooled in nerve points and muscle mechanics (from martial arts) he knows how to do it very well....except one time when I was prego with Kat he statred a back massage and missed and hit the wrong nerve bundle. Yeah. Afterwards he felt so bad because that just happens to be the nerve bundle that can make an individual violently nauseas and causes projectile vomiting :roll: Had I known...lol!


----------



## lauraemily17

Oops, that's quite a miss but I imagine easily done, I'm always amazed at how people find pressure points on different sized people!! There were some pressure points used in the massage I had. 



Grey Eyes said:


> lauraemily17 said:
> 
> 
> Afm - had a bit of a pamper day today, had my hair done, lunch round Mums then a massage!! The massage was fantastic. A proper maternity one my friend bought for me for Xmas. I thought it was just shoulders but it was shoulders, neck, arms, hands & a full facial! Pure heaven. DH is now cooking fatitas for dinner, yum yum. Now this is what maternity leave should be about!!
> 
> OMG that all sounds awesome!! I would sooo love a massage right now but can't get passed having anyone but dh do it. He is so schooled in nerve points and muscle mechanics (from martial arts) he knows how to do it very well....except one time when I was prego with Kat he statred a back massage and missed and hit the wrong nerve bundle. Yeah. Afterwards he felt so bad because that just happens to be the nerve bundle that can make an individual violently nauseas and causes projectile vomiting :roll: Had I known...lol!Click to expand...


----------



## Grey Eyes

AFM- I am trying to work on preparing things for this baby's arrival even though it is a few months off yet. I am starting with my "mom" patience. For example: this morning when I walked into the kitchen the girls had sleeping bags out and were pretending to be worms in cocoons...so they were sliding all over the floor and getting under foot. So I calmly thanked them for mopping the floor :haha: and walked back out. Much better than chiding them and telling them to move out of the way. 

Oh, and I am also having to stamp down on adiscipline a bit. Well, alot actually :haha: Usually our evenings go with me setting a bedtime for the girls and "papa" breaking it :growlmad: lol- he usually puts ona cartoon to watch with them, etc. But last night I demanded a 9:30 bedtime and darned if I didn't make it happen! :smug: I wasn't super popular but - hey. Kids and I both need to sleep! Especially now with baby coming I need to learn to start making room for my extra time and getting them to where they understand if I set a schedule they have to follow it. Otherwise I paya pretty huge price, either up til midnight on my assignments or rushing to get stuff done while they relax, etc. And funny thing is Teagen slept a sound 12 hours! I told Kat not to be invading my bed at night unless she had nightmares so BOTH girls had nightmares last night :wacko: I did have to laugh secretly to myself though as Teagens nightmare had to do with "another sister" that looked like Katana but was evil and chasing her. :roll: This new baby is freaking her out a bit I think!!


----------



## lauraemily17

The film is what to expect when you're expecting. It's kindof a spin off from the book. Its about different couples journeys to become a parent. It covers quite a bit & is very funny but also sad in places.


----------



## Steph32

Sorry I left last night too. But I think I came back later? I don't know. It always says we are online long after we are gone, so I don't even look at that anymore! 

I've been grumpy today. You know when you wake up feeling miserable that the rest of the day is just going to be miserable. I don't think I slept very well last night, I'm still battling my cold, and I am just so easily annoyed at dh. My birthday is tomorrow and my mom is going to take Nicholas for some of the day, and my dh was going to spend part the day with me, maybe go out to a movie or something, but it turns out he has to work. So I'll be all alone on my birthday :( I mean, I don't really care much this year, I even told my family I don't want any celebrations or anything... but I at least wanted to be able to be with both my boys. And I'm just miserable cause I really need to get this baby out, I am so uncomfortable, I feel so unhealthy and I can't do anything. I feel a bit of depression setting in, hopefully it doesn't get worse after baby comes.

Anyway, here is the article explaining the moon cycle thing. It's pretty interesting, I checked it with my sister's kids and dh and his brother and it was spot on.

https://www.almanac.com/content/using-moon-predict-your-childs-birthdate


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph- awesome, I will check out the link- sounds like amazing info! :thumbup:

Yes, it is understandable to wake up feeling miserable, especially at this point in your pg...Your body is gearing up for labor and I wouldn't be surprised you are experiencing a rish of hormone necesary to trigger labor also. And if you can't have dh because of work just tell your mom to take Nicholas another day. OR if I were you take advantage of your alone time. What would you normally do during your quet "me time"? Would you go shopping? Hang out with friends? Maybe get a massage or treat yourself to something? I find it is a great stress reliever for me if I force myself not to think or worry- just for a little while- about family. For example: usually when I go shopping or am on errands for the family I am in a hurry because the girls love to misbehave when I am gone and dh isn't always prepared for it. That's partly my fault as I generally take control when I am home and he doesn't have to worry about it. So, in other words, he is trained to ignore it, which ignoring it when I am gone can be disatserous :haha: BUT I have learned if I want to relax I take a few moments to myself, and shrug off the possibilities of what could happen when I am not around. I let him handle it. Usually when I do do that it goes one of two ways: I come home and they are all happily engaged in play time OR I have two near-naked girls wrapped in blankets and a very wet or messy dh trying to clean up a master mess! :haha: Rather than putting them in the tub he usually just patches them up to wait for mom:haha: MEN :roll: So try to let your mind relax about other things and just FOCUS ON YOURSELF for once!

Happy birthday btw! Here's what would be awesome: For your birthday your mom has Nicholas (so no worries about where he is, right?) and you go into labor--so you have the baby out AND get to spend the day with your dh :haha: Here's to willing it to happen!\\:D/


----------



## Grey Eyes

Sorry for all my misspellings- I generally type fast and I should double check, but .... :shrug:.....


----------



## shradha

laura- i dont know what to guess coz the opk arent helping:shrug:.....the C line is not so dark and the T line is light..... today's testing was better...... was checking with various O calculators ...all showing days from june 6-10....... 
hopefully opk helps me soon......


----------



## Grey Eyes

AFM- I woke up feeeling miserable too...with the girls both waking me up last night with nightmares I was up and down at least 3-4 times ...So I am exhausted. Then Kat came bounding in to wake me up early :wacko: BUT I am set to believe today is a good day as I washed a load of laundry for the girls last night and this morning I found in the dryer two pairs of matching socks for them :haha: Believe me- as a mom of two kids I can honestly say that is an awesome accomplishment! lol...I am greatful to dh for pointing out the obvious to me...after months of combatting the matching sock issue he finally asked me why I don't just buy them white socks- that way they always match no matter what....:saywhat:....Why didn't I think of that? I always try to make them look nice so am buying pink socks, green socks, striped socks...just cute "outfit" things but dh is right- I am off to buy a huge bag of white socks! :haha: This is all part of my self-examination to prepare for the baby- by simplifying things for myself in general life matters. :) Next it is organizing their room to accomodate the changing table. Plus I have to re-do their closet to fit all their things as I am taking their dresser for the baby's things. 1) they just love to empty their drawers onto the floor and make huge messes so this will eliminate that from happening 2) I can put a lock on the closet to keep them out :haha: Am I terrible? :devil: THEN I gotta figure out how to fit the baby bassinet into my room....:coffee:...


----------



## shradha

Steph- thanx dear......... today i only gave him fruits and a cup of milk..... we only get ordinary wheat,oats and brown bread.......... today touchwood he is feeling better...:hugs:......


----------



## Grey Eyes

Shradha- I am glad you are so keen on helping dh with his diabetes! Wether they like it or not it does help I think to have another person viewing the glucose issues from diff angles. My dh gets frustrated at having to monitor but he is awesome about it and always checks- 5-6 times daily.


----------



## shradha

Coy- good you are setting a time table...... its good coz soon you will have to manage 4 kids...... (m including dh coz sometimes they act as one :hugs:)...


----------



## Grey Eyes

Oh, another thing I did yesterday even though I felt slightly bad about it...I told the girls "no". :saywhat: lol...They asked to go for a walk and I gave them a time table to get ready and we would go but they kept playing around until it was dark, cloudy, and windy out. So by the time they came to me for their walk I was exhausted and my tummy muscles were hurtine stretching and feeling crampy- so I said "no". Boy talk about howling kids! They ran to their dad to "make him make me" go but he just told them no also :) So I spent an hour resting on the couch while they pouted :shrug: I am learning to be tougher on them to give myself some much-needed room. Either for rest or whatever. I am finding I need the rest more now :shrug:


----------



## Grey Eyes

shradha said:


> Coy- good you are setting a time table...... its good coz soon you will have to manage 4 kids...... (m including dh coz sometimes they act as one :hugs:)...

LOL! You are so right! My dh is very responsible and pretty darn awesome about most things but there are times he is just a big kid with the girls! I know much of this is because he had to grow up fast. His dad died when he was 10 years old and he had to raise his two little brothers. So he now has a "kid streak" in him :haha: He likes to buy Hot Wheel cars, etc, just for fun of it and plays with the girls a lot...and it is good sometimes he has an insight to kid-things that I miss.


----------



## Grey Eyes

I gotta love thse sites on line where it tells pregnant women "to avoid or alleviate leg cramps try elevating your feet and drinking plenty of fluids". Right. Like, as working women or women with children already we can actually sit, prop up our feet, and sip on a drink? LMAO! This is why I wear slip on shoes, lol, cause I never have time for laces :haha:


----------



## lauraemily17

Sorry you're feeling so out of sorts. I haven't quite got to that stage yet & having not been pregnant before don't know exactly how you feel but stil sympathize. 

Happy birthday for tomorrow. I hope you have a better day then you're anticipating. Could you perhaps do something with your Mom & Nicholas so you're not alone then maybe arrange a nice take out or something with DH in the evening? I would suggest going out but guess you prob don't fancy going out now. Does DH cook? Maybe he can do something nice for you?

That moon theory is fascinating. Could be interesting to open a thread about it in here, see how many people it's come true for?



Steph32 said:


> Sorry I left last night too. But I think I came back later? I don't know. It always says we are online long after we are gone, so I don't even look at that anymore!
> 
> I've been grumpy today. You know when you wake up feeling miserable that the rest of the day is just going to be miserable. I don't think I slept very well last night, I'm still battling my cold, and I am just so easily annoyed at dh. My birthday is tomorrow and my mom is going to take Nicholas for some of the day, and my dh was going to spend part the day with me, maybe go out to a movie or something, but it turns out he has to work. So I'll be all alone on my birthday :( I mean, I don't really care much this year, I even told my family I don't want any celebrations or anything... but I at least wanted to be able to be with both my boys. And I'm just miserable cause I really need to get this baby out, I am so uncomfortable, I feel so unhealthy and I can't do anything. I feel a bit of depression setting in, hopefully it doesn't get worse after baby comes.
> 
> Anyway, here is the article explaining the moon cycle thing. It's pretty interesting, I checked it with my sister's kids and dh and his brother and it was spot on.
> 
> https://www.almanac.com/content/using-moon-predict-your-childs-birthdate


----------



## lauraemily17

Coy - good thinking getting the girls into routines now so you have time for bubs when she arrives. I do love the sound of your family life though. I hope I dont offend by saying it's kindof organized chaos, in a good way. Your girls must be so smart from all the stimulation they get, I think a 3rd girl will add a great dynamic to the family, although from my Mums experience if being middle of 3 daughters Kay may be your biggest challenge. My Mum always felt that she had to be the sensible & relied upon one & still feels a bit bitter about it now at 55 years old!!


----------



## lauraemily17

Dam autocorrect & baby brain. I meant Kat, not Kay!! Please ignore the other 100 spelling mistakes as well!


----------



## Grey Eyes

lol- organized chaos is exactlyr ight! :haha: I try hard but these kids are like running machines! I am finally realizing that they are old enough to pick up after themselves, at least little things- put their dishes in the sink for me, pick up their toys from the living room, etc...The other day I asked Teagen to make her bed and she stared at me incredulously for a moment then said "I don't have to--I'm still a kid" and marched out of the room. Lol! :saywhat: Needless to say after my laughing fit she made her bed :growlmad:

And I wonder about Kat- she seems super excited but she is a little bit worried...she told me today that it is not "big sisters" job to change poopy diapers but "mama's job" :rofl:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Wow, this moon calander is pretty amazing- my first is off because she was premature :shrug: But using the pattern of Katana's birth - the moon phase predicts this daughter will be born on October 19--her due date! :rofl: Imagine that, wouldn't it be cool to actually deliver on the edd?


----------



## Grey Eyes

I have been working on the girls room...I am up to my neck in Care Bears! Lol, seriously, up to my neck ... :) And wierdest thing...The last few days I have been having funny little cramps in my upper abdomen area. I wonder if this is just the stretching and pulling? But I get breathless, etc, and have to rest for it to go away. Not a bad cramp or anything just sort of cramp-_ish_ iykwim. Not sure what it is. Anyway, right now the girls are swinging out in the back yard and I am packing up their room. I think it'll be easier for me to complete if I just move their stuff out first and start from scratch! They have so much stuff, toys, etc, I can barely move in there! And no way do they need all of that so, some of it may just stay in hiding or get donated :thumbup:


----------



## shradha

Steph - many many happy returns of the day.....:hugs::happydance::cake:.. Hopefully Dh can finish his work quickly and come home early.................


----------



## candyann

I am TTC, as well.

I just came off of the pill, no period yet, so I do not know how long my cycle is.

I am 28 years old.


----------



## shradha

Grey Eyes said:


> Shradha- I am glad you are so keen on helping dh with his diabetes! Wether they like it or not it does help I think to have another person viewing the glucose issues from diff angles. My dh gets frustrated at having to monitor but he is awesome about it and always checks- 5-6 times daily.

Thats really good Coy............ He is serious about his health.... whereas my dh is not..... He never checks.....he wants me to test....you know how scared I am of needles....:nope::wacko:.. So its always a big test for me to test his glucose level..... what is worst is that he keeps saying you are stopping me from eating that and this.......... i feel so bad.... i stop him coz he cant control himself...... but once in while i do agree to all his demands....


----------



## shradha

candyann said:


> I am TTC, as well.
> 
> I just came off of the pill, no period yet, so I do not know how long my cycle is.
> 
> I am 28 years old.

Welcome candyann.................it may take some while..as you have just come out of the pill..dont worry.....


----------



## shradha

Grey Eyes said:


> lol- organized chaos is exactlyr ight! :haha: I try hard but these kids are like running machines! I am finally realizing that they are old enough to pick up after themselves, at least little things- put their dishes in the sink for me, pick up their toys from the living room, etc...The other day I asked Teagen to make her bed and she stared at me incredulously for a moment then said "I don't have to--I'm still a kid" and marched out of the room. Lol! :saywhat: Needless to say after my laughing fit she made her bed :growlmad:
> 
> And I wonder about Kat- she seems super excited but she is a little bit worried...she told me today that it is not "big sisters" job to change poopy diapers but "mama's job" :rofl:

Having kids in the house means..you always have to be on your toes....cleaning and cleaning............it must be like a non stop job for you.....
you must tell them that yes..once in a while you haver to change the nappies.... you are her elder sisters so you both have to take care when mamma is busy with other chores......... once when the baby comes..everything will change.. Teagen will take care.....dont worry:hugs:


----------



## Grey Eyes

candyann said:


> I am TTC, as well.
> 
> I just came off of the pill, no period yet, so I do not know how long my cycle is.
> 
> I am 28 years old.

Hi Candyann! :wave: How long were you on the pill? How long ago did you stop taking it? Also - how long were your cycles before or did you keep track...for years I was terrible and never kept track of my cycles :wacko: Only just recently while ttc did I begin to. I started using opk's to keep an eye on my lh surges and temping basal body tmps to look for ovulation. Have you considered doing any of this also?


----------



## Grey Eyes

Shradha- are you still online? Glad you help take care of your dh- he needs you! :hugs:

Phew! I am tired tonight...I have been working ont he girls room amd WOW it is taking longer than I thought to get things sorted out and straight. I am trying to reorganize to make room for the baby, e.g., changing table, clothes, etc. It is all coming together but the biggest issue was sorting out the girls toys! :wacko: We spoil them it is very obvious! I packed up bag after bag of toys to put out in storage-- we simply do not have room t keep them in the house especially with a #3 on the way! Then I bathed the girls and got them to bed after a story of the Tin Soldier...as I skipped dinner because I was working I was starving and ended up eating noodle soup with tobasco- again :blush: O well....:haha: Now I am waiting for it to settle and it's off to bed for me! I hope the girls sleep soundly _all night long _:cloud9:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Shradha- just got to looking at your chart and Laura may be right- you may Ov soon...in comparing this chart with your chart from last month...notice the big temp dip about 3 days before FF marked Ov? But you may have Ov a day sooner than that I think :shrug: Anyway I notice a big drop in temp like that again on the 6th. So maybe Ov on the 9 or 10th? Maybe" Keep opk'ing and bd'ing at least once every couple of days! :thumbup: Have you ever had issues with ewcm or no?:shrug:


----------



## shradha

Coy- you are a super mom.......... i will surely take tips from you about how to manage kids.......... it must be late night for you..... relax ....hopefully after a good story the girls will sleep tight......
Today the weather is better .... humid but the temp has dropped to 40 C..thank god!!! 
checked temp...... gone up 96.9 f.....


----------



## shradha

Coy- I am BD from the last 2 days.....ewcm......hmmmmm I am feeling wet.....from past 2 days...from the time we started BD......


----------



## Grey Eyes

shradha said:


> Coy- you are a super mom.......... i will surely take tips from you about how to manage kids.......... it must be late night for you..... relax ....hopefully after a good story the girls will sleep tight......
> Today the weather is better .... humid but the temp has dropped to 40 C..thank god!!!
> checked temp...... gone up 96.9 f.....

I am glad you are temping! It helps in understanding...

40 Celcius? OMG That is 104 degrees Farenheit! I'm gonna pass out! :haha: Our temps were "hot" for us yesterday and was at about 84-86 degrees F, so...about 30 C for you. I bet you'd be shivering :rofl: Poor girls of mine have very slight sunburns but I hate to see them burn at all. Bathed them warm and caked on the coco butter then gave them Tylenol before bed.

Yes, I am tired just unwinding now :) Think I will off to bed now- "see" you in my morning your evening! :friends:


----------



## Grey Eyes

shradha said:


> Coy- I am BD from the last 2 days.....ewcm......hmmmmm I am feeling wet.....from past 2 days...from the time we started BD......

Sounds like you are keeping your days covered that's aweosme! I have my fx'd for you! :hugs:


----------



## shradha

yea..............we have never experienced snowfall.......but i love winters ours minimum temp during winter goes to 8 C.......:flower:....
Poor babies:hugs:......hopefully they will be ok tom....
you take rest...good night ..sweet dreams....:sleep:


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, dh and i are officially Future Sailors Claytons!!!! :happydance: We were sworn in yesterday :happydance: We picked our jobs and know when we are going to leave to Chicago. DH is leaving July 5th and im leaving November 19th. DH chose Submarine Electronic Computer Field and I chose Electrician's Mate (EM). So we both are working in the electrical field and once out of job training, we will be known as Fireman Clayton yay :happydance: But im trying to go to boot camp earlier. If i can then I will have a different job so we shall see. Also, we are going to schedule the doc appt before dh leaves for boot camp so yay :happydance: Im cd30 and my temp has been high since yesterday. Even if i get 97.2 tomorrow, i will have my crosshairs on cd19 and i will be 12dpo tomorrow :happydance: So im happy. Everything is working out.


----------



## shradha

Patrice- Congratulations :happydance: to you and hubby....... Now you guys are official sailors.......... :thumbup:....... Are you both posted in Chicago? For how many days? Finally everything has fallen in place......I am so happy for you both...... So wherez the party tonite????:flower:...Keeping fingers crossed on your doctor's appointment.......before that hopefully you get a BFP........


----------



## lauraemily17

Wow, congrats Patrice! The navy move quickly! You must be so excited!! How often will you see DH while he's away from July?

Shradha - I didn't realize it got as cold as 8 degrees in India, I always thought it was hot all year but had rainy seasons. How long does your winter last for? 

Coy - sounds like you have weather similar to us, 30 degrees one day then snow forecast the next week!! We're currently going through a really really wet June, in recent years it's not this wet until July & Aug so I'm hoping it'll dry out for then instead which will be lovely as I'll be able to get out with Beanie lots.


----------



## lauraemily17

Afm - spent another lovely afternoon in hospital! Started as a routine check up for my BP which turned into a couple of hours of bp monitoring as it was 95! Thankfully it averaged out 86 in the end so I was freed!! No protein or leukocytes now in urine either so alls looking good. Back in 2 weeks for another check up & back to midwife next week. Feeling quite lucky with how things are turning out, a few weeks ago I thought I'd be back in hospital by now!!


----------



## Steph32

Patrice- Wow, congratulations! Chicago, great place to be! My brother and his family live there. How does your family feel about you guys being away from them? And how often will you see DH from July-November? Will you still continue ttc during that time? 

Laura- Phew, glad you got discharged from the hospital. Just hang in there, almost full term!

Coy- I know how you must feel about getting the baby's room ready and everything. I remember being in the 2nd tri and looking at N's playroom and all his stuff and thinking what a tough job ahead... I got so overwhelmed that I had panic attacks. I sat in the middle of the room surrounded by his toys and trash and just broke down. And you have 2 other kids so it must be double for you. I hope that you can get some help with it!

Shradha- Even though I can't really read FF and am a little lost when it comes to temping, I've always gone by EWCM as being the tried and true sign. As long as it stays EW consistency it will hold the spermies until the egg is released. So regardless of what the opk said, I would BD every other day for that week that I had ewcm.


----------



## Steph32

Oh I almost forgot, thanks everyone for the birthday wishes. Turns out that I will be getting a massage today :happydance: while my mom has N and while dh is working. Hopefully he'll be back in time so that we can go to dinner, although I'm not sure because my mom usually brings N back before dinner time.


----------



## lauraemily17

Steph32 said:


> Oh I almost forgot, thanks everyone for the birthday wishes. Turns out that I will be getting a massage today :happydance: while my mom has N and while dh is working. Hopefully he'll be back in time so that we can go to dinner, although I'm not sure because my mom usually brings N back before dinner time.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY :hugs: 

And what a perfect birthday present. Enjoy!! :D


----------



## babyBmine

hey im also looking for a TTC budy. i have been for nine months now. but i have pcos. does anyone know about or have it x


----------



## babyBmine

congratulations to you and your family x


----------



## SpudsMama

Welcome to the two newcomers! No babyBmine, I don't really know much about PCOS. Maybe one of the other ladies do? :shrug: A few of us are/have been long term TTC'ers though, so we can relate to that side of things :hugs:

Laura, I'm glad you escaped! For a second there I thought you were being kept in again! 

Steph, happy birthday! What a cool gift too :thumbup:

Patrice, congratulations on the Navy! I bet you're really looking forward to getting stuck in.

AFM, new bump pics (I'm taking them weekly now thanks to Coy :haha:) in my journal... I can't be bothered to post them in here as well, lazy or what? :blush: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks ladies and to answer your questions....

1) i will get to see dh when he graduates boot camp which is in september. Then the next time will be when we bith are stationed which would be around may next year after boot camp and months of job training.
2) once i go to boot camp, i will be there for 8 1/2 weeks.
3) ttc is on hold at the moment until we get stationed.

I hope i answered all questions.


----------



## Grey Eyes

SpudsMama said:


> ... I can't be bothered to post them in here as well, lazy or what? :blush: xx

Lol, Emma, you are too funny! :rofl: "Can't be bothered" lol! :haha: There are many times during the day when I feel just that way!


----------



## Steph32

Don't worry Emma, we all check your journal so no need to post them here too! Sometimes I'm too lazy just to type one post on here!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura- Phew! Close call at the hospital huh! I am glad you managed to "escape" lol. And I am happy your bp is under control--how's the swelling? Better? :thumbup: And yes our weather sounds similar except in July-August it is usually very hot and dry here. Our really wet weather comes May-June usually... 

Steph- Happy Birthday! Glad you are getting a massage- a real treat if you ask me!! And hopefully dh gets off in time for dinner :) Thanks for the link on the moon phases- VERY interesting! Going off the pattern of my second dd this baby is suuposed to be born on her edd! :haha: Too weird, huh?

Shradha- chart looks good :thumbup: Sound slike you got your bases covered- oh and I agree with Steph. Every womans body is different and LH can be tough to measure sometimes...so I'd def go off ewcm as a 5-6 day warning system! Generally the day it's gone is either Ov day or the day after Ov day...

Patrice- wow, sounds like you are on your way! Sucks that you can't be gone at the same time to maximize your at-home time together but that's the Navy for ya! lol, I am happy for you both! :thumbup:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> Don't worry Emma, we all check your journal so no need to post them here too! Sometimes I'm too lazy just to type one post on here!

Me too! But then again I am a chatter box :blush: But I love bouncing around to all the diff threads! Gonna go check out the bump pics now! :)


----------



## Grey Eyes

Emma- lovley bump pics! I see a small difference, more int he pointy part (yes, tummies ca have pointy parts :roll: lol!) Right in the front. But your bbs are def getting bigger lol! Nuts!again! Wish I had that problem! :growlmad: Lol...

Hey, speaking of which, Emma are you planning to BF at all? I know Steph mentioned she probably will, I _def_ will (MUCH cheaper :haha:) and Laura said she is "on the fence" about it...:shrug: I had heard so many positive things about breast milk benefits...My mom told me I was too flat to produce enough milk...:growlmad: Showed her didn't I :smug: lol, jk...(Steph after all your education on psychology I am an open book! :haha: lol) :roll:


----------



## Grey Eyes

AFM- wow, what an eveing/night yesterday! I am so happy though because I can actually walk IN and THROUGH the girls room without tripping or stepping on anything :) Not done yet though...I was very upset this morning when I got up- the girls were already up and tearing their room apart :growlmad: so I had a few, um, moments with them :shhh: and had them scrambling to fix it :haha: Can't wait to get to the putting-it-all-together portion :happydance: As our house is so small I have to be very creative about it :) Dh and I actually have plans to add on eventually. What our theory is: our garage is very well buiolt and attached to the main house so we are going to put in flooring, sheet rock, cieling, etc, and turn it into our master bedroom and give these two adjoining rooms to the kids- if we are still living here of course. Plus where our laundry room attaches we can install a second bathroom. Yay! lol. I love to build (I used to build cabins for the Forest Services in Denali National Park Alaska) but this is a far cry from a cabin!

Re: baby names...Teagen wants to name the baby Xena Alexandra. lol. Xena after Xena of course :roll: and Alexandra after her father. Personally I think it's kinda cute but we have months yet! Kat is very sad that we won't name her Katana Kyrra :) I remember Teagen was like that when I was prego with Kat--she wanted to name her Teagen :roll: lol


----------



## SpudsMama

I'm in the same boat as Laura really... on the fence. When I was TTC I was dead set on formula, but since conceiving and bonding with her I'm wondering now about breastfeeding, maybe just the first week or so, so she can get the colostrum. I'm still not sure though... it's nothing to do with the baby or the milk itself. There's just some other psychological issues going on, which I haven't gone into on here, that put a mental block on it when I try sorting out what I want to do. That's the best way of describing it anyway. I'm just going to see what happens when she's born because if I'm all over the place I'm not going to push myself into doing it... xx


----------



## SpudsMama

Love the name Xena! I have an aunt called Zena and she's a very strong, fiery woman :haha: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-Happy Birthday!

Coy-yeah but im happy with the time frame because atleast now one of us can stay and save up more money so when we do reunite...we will have money to fall back on just in case anything happens.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice- so will you be taking the new job then? Probablya good idea so you can really save up :thumbup: Plus it's full time and without dh around for a few weeks you won't be so, um, _busy_ :blush: lol!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Oh, I forgot to mention--when I went in for the second u/s the technician was concerned as my placenta is very low and very near the cervix edge. So the hope is it will move up - not sure if they can do that? Anyway the tech suggested another u/s at about 32-35 weeks to check it. If it doesn't move up we may have to consider a c-section. I would worry that during labor stages the contractions would try to push the placenta out first or it would block the cervix :shrug: So I have partial previa at the moment...kind of scary but apparently as the uterus grows the hope is the placenta will naturally move up with the uterine wall. I'm gonna have to doc to doc about this one!


----------



## mzswizz

COY-yes i will be taking the new job. I start june 25th :happydance: So everything is moving along quickly and i like it that way.


----------



## Steph32

Coy- Teagan has a great name for you there! I like both Alexandra and Xena. My niece's name is Alexandra, Ally for short. Re: the placenta, yes I have totally heard that in most cases, actually, the placenta moves on up throughout the pregnancy. So I think there's a good chance you'll be fine. But since yours is so low to begin with, we just want it to move up a lot! I don't think there is anything you can do about it, just wait it out.

Btw, I am definitely BF'ing, no doubt about it. Well, unless there are issues with it, but hoping there aren't, as there wasn't any last time. I think I told you guys, but I actually had an EXCESS of milk, and had a freezer full of filled milk storage bags and felt bad because they sat in there too long without using them and I couldn't donate it at that point. But yeah, in the early days I was so engorged that I had to wake up every 2 hours to feed the baby and if he didn't need it, I had to wake up anyway to pump. But, definitely better than having a low supply, so I'm not complaining. I hope I have the same problem this time around. I just LOVED BF'ing, it was such a bonding experience, and especially in the early days when you are dealing with other stressful moments like crying, changing diapers, waking up, etc... it really helps to have that one time where you can just rest and have that intimate, quiet moment with your child. If I didn't BF, I don't know what I would have done with that time!! Sometimes he'd be at my breast for like 45 minutes... which is much better than 45 minutes of crying and screaming!

Emma- I say do what you're comfortable with re: BF'ing. After the baby is born, you'll see how it goes and you'll know what you want to do. You never know how you're going to feel about it after baby is here. Same for you Laura.

And Coy- Your mom was SOOO wrong about being "flat" equating to not enough milk :rofl: Couldn't be farther from the truth with me! I am flat as a board (what the miracles of padding can do) and I had enough milk to feed triplets!


----------



## Steph32

Speaking of breastfeeding, I'm hoping my profile pic doesn't look like he's kissing one big giant boob! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: I just noticed that... :haha:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> Speaking of breastfeeding, I'm hoping my profile pic doesn't look like he's kissing one big giant boob! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: I just noticed that... :haha:

:rofl: :rofl: You made me laugh hard with that one! :haha: :laugh2: Lol, that's too funny. No, it's pretty obvious what he's kissing! Super cute btw!

Yeah, my mom also told me to drink mass quantities of alcohol to ensure adequate milk supply :shrug: Sometimes I think she's just out-to-get-me lol :nope: I did NOT drink alcohol while BF'ing btw :roll: lol!

And yes, I love padding :cloud9: Dh told me he doesn't want me to get enhancements, plus it sounds uber painful! Yikes. 

I wonder why you had so much extra? I had tons also but never enough to save in large amounts...I wonder if I stated pumping right away, like maybe in between every feeding to convince my body to make more? That might work. I would love if this LO would take a bottle (the other two refused flatly) so the family could partake once in a while. But I loved BF'ing too. Btw "BF'ing" could be sooo bad, I feel funny writing it out that way! :haha: I'm gonna say "BRF'ing" just for my moral sanity! :rofl:


----------



## Steph32

Really? BRF'ing looks like barfing!! LOL!! 

Yeah, I don't know why I had so much milk... maybe just because the engorgement in the beginning made me need to pump... although I didn't start pumping until a few months in I think... then of course the more I pumped, the more I produced... but I couldn't help it, your just get into the cycle! Things did even out eventually though so I wasn't too badly engorged, but I always had more than enough. I think we started giving N a bottle when he was 3 months old. I didn't want "nipple confusion" as they say, although I'm sure he would have been fine because he never had a problem latching. I might try giving Brandon a bottle (and pacifier) earlier this time.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> Really? BRF'ing looks like barfing!! LOL!!
> 
> Yeah, I don't know why I had so much milk... maybe just because the engorgement in the beginning made me need to pump... although I didn't start pumping until a few months in I think... then of course the more I pumped, the more I produced... but I couldn't help it, your just get into the cycle! Things did even out eventually though so I wasn't too badly engorged, but I always had more than enough. I think we started giving N a bottle when he was 3 months old. I didn't want "nipple confusion" as they say, although I'm sure he would have been fine because he never had a problem latching. I might try giving Brandon a bottle (and pacifier) earlier this time.

Nuts! It does look like barfing :rofl: Aw well, I am trying :haha: 

I couldn't get my girls to take a bottle :nope: I think you are right it was nipple confusion, they would absolutley refuse it. Dh wanted to participate but nope!


----------



## Steph32

When did you try to give them a bottle? Maybe if it was too early, they rejected it because they weren't ready, but if it was too late, at that point they were too used to the breast...?

About the moon cycle thing... I guess because your first was premature we'll just have to wait and see if it holds true with this one! For me, because N's labor was enhanced by pitocin, I will never know truly what day he would have came naturally... but if I am looking around the time I started contracting, my "day" was day 8. So, if I start contractions at the same time this time, that means I will start labor June 11th. If I look at when he was born, that was day 12, and if I had waited for him to come naturally he might have been born on day 13... so basically going by this, I could have this baby anytime between 11th-16th! Seems to make sense doesn't it?


----------



## Grey Eyes

In a way it does! I am just amazed that going by Kat's b-day this one would actually eb born 4 days past New Moon which puts her right at her edd! I thought that was cool! I believe the moon has a lot to do with it...when I had my first prematurely the midwife told me it was because of the pull of the moon...and I was stunned to see the hospital literally brimming beyond capacity with laboring women! My floor was full and all of the labor rooms had multiple mothers in them...I was in a regular room by myself thank goodness! Whata creepy place, lol, all these moaning and screaming women up and down the halls! :rofl:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph- did Nicholas get a hearing test when he was born? They performed one on teagen but not on Kat...I wonder if it was because T was premature?


----------



## Steph32

Yes, I believe they did do an initial one when he was born. I figured it was standard for all newborns to get them in the hospital whether premature or not :shrug: Is there a reason why you ask? Do you think there is a problem with her hearing?

I know, that is funny that it works out to be your exact edd... that would be interesting... we'll just have to see! If this theory turns out to be right for both of us, that just might have me convinced!


----------



## Steph32

Coy- Have a question for you... when you would get BH in the past would you ever actually _feel_ your cervix opening up?? Is that even possible to feel the dilation? I've been getting these kinds of BH where I can feel this kind of sensation like a pressure down on my cervix and I could swear that it is opening. Maybe just wishful thinking that these contractions are doing some work ahead of time! I know they are not real contractions yet though... I've been getting these occasionally for the last week or so, these "cervix opening" kind.


----------



## Steph32

Btw, they are not painful at all, it's kind of a nice feeling?!


----------



## lauraemily17

Steph32 said:


> Coy- Have a question for you... when you would get BH in the past would you ever actually _feel_ your cervix opening up?? Is that even possible to feel the dilation? I've been getting these kinds of BH where I can feel this kind of sensation like a pressure down on my cervix and I could swear that it is opening. Maybe just wishful thinking that these contractions are doing some work ahead of time! I know they are not real contractions yet though... I've been getting these occasionally for the last week or so, these "cervix opening" kind.

We were told in our antinatal classes that this does happen and actually the early stages of labour can happen over weeks before actual active labour starts. Given you're now 38 weeks + I think it's definately possible.

I've also got a question if that's ok. I think I lost a bit of my mucus plug last night, only a small amount but it was really stringy, thick snot like cm a kindof of dark yellowy/orange/brown colour. Never had CM like it before so figured mucus plug would make sense. This was probably at about 9pm last night. Since about 3.30 am this morningI've been getting period pains, quite bad ones in my pelvis area and back. If I lie flat they get worse in the front but eases the back and if I curl up in a kindof fetal position it helps the pain in the front, just like what used to help with AF pains. I've also felt noticeable pressure on my bladder and back passage but not obvious wind/digestion problems. i think I've also had some braxton hicks. It;s now 5.30 and still in pain, its not there bad all the time but isn't fully going and I wouldn't say they are coming and going in a contraction type way. I had something similar a few weeks ago but it only lasted about half an hour. Logic makes me think it's just my uterus starting to losses at the bottom to allow Beanie to start engaing which may be the pressure feeling. Would you agree or do you think more could be happening?


----------



## lauraemily17

Steph32 said:


> Btw, they are not painful at all, it's kind of a nice feeling?!

:rofl: If only active labour was like that!! Although for some people it is, my cousin didn't ever really feel in a lot of pain apparently!!! Perhaps you're in for a speedy painless birth!


----------



## lauraemily17

Grey Eyes said:


> Oh, I forgot to mention--when I went in for the second u/s the technician was concerned as my placenta is very low and very near the cervix edge. So the hope is it will move up - not sure if they can do that? Anyway the tech suggested another u/s at about 32-35 weeks to check it. If it doesn't move up we may have to consider a c-section. I would worry that during labor stages the contractions would try to push the placenta out first or it would block the cervix :shrug: So I have partial previa at the moment...kind of scary but apparently as the uterus grows the hope is the placenta will naturally move up with the uterine wall. I'm gonna have to doc to doc about this one!

Hopefully you should, I know someone who had a full previa at 20 weeks, had a scan recently at 35 weeks and it had moved up and totally out of the way. As i understand more move than stay over it so fingers crossed you'll be ok.


----------



## lauraemily17

SpudsMama said:


> Love the name Xena! I have an aunt called Zena and she's a very strong, fiery woman :haha: xx

I really like the name Xena as well. Teagan's done well on that suggestion!! It's funny how kids like them to use their name, my friends little boy who is 3 refers to his little brother in his Mummys tummy by his name!!


----------



## Steph32

Laura- Sounds like it COULD be the start of something. Would you say the mucus plug was bloody? I remember mine was clear with streaks of red blood in it. I'm not totally sure that what you saw was part of the mucus plug, but because it was discolored I would definitely wonder. And the other big thing is that you are having pain with the contractions... usually when it starts to get painful that is how you know labor is starting... could be early labor... but it is starting. Like you said, early labor could go on for weeks, but if you're in a lot of pain (especially period like pain) AND you are having some kind of discharge, I would either call your MW or go into L&D and get checked out. You never know.... and if you're not in labor, they'll just send you home. Are these contractions keeping you up, preventing you from sleeping? Are they regular?


----------



## Steph32

Try drinking a lot of water and laying down on your side... and go to the bathroom if you need to (I know sometimes if I have to go or if I have wind, it can mimic contractions)... if they go away after trying all that it's probably not labor.


----------



## lauraemily17

Steph32 said:


> Laura- Sounds like it COULD be the start of something. Would you say the mucus plug was bloody? I remember mine was clear with streaks of red blood in it. I'm not totally sure that what you saw was part of the mucus plug, but because it was discolored I would definitely wonder. And the other big thing is that you are having pain with the contractions... usually when it starts to get painful that is how you know labor is starting... could be early labor... but it is starting. Like you said, early labor could go on for weeks, but if you're in a lot of pain (especially period like pain) AND you are having some kind of discharge, I would either call your MW or go into L&D and get checked out. You never know.... and if you're not in labor, they'll just send you home. Are these contractions keeping you up, preventing you from sleeping? Are they regular?

There definately wasn't any fresh blood in it but I guess maybe some old blood could have caused the colour. There was only al little bit and not had any since, it was about an hour after DTD so I though at the time it may have got a little dislodged, even though we are very careful and gentle!!! :blush: 

I was awake before they started, having a very bad pregnancy insomia night and been awake since 1.30am with only the odd snooze here and then. Since it started though it's stopped me going sleep. There isn't any kindof of regualarity to it. The pain is still there now but not too bad then occaisionally it gets worst sometimes for longer than others. Something else I'm getting and I've been having this seperate to any pain for a week now is throbbing in my lower back. Not painful throbbing either, almost feels like a really strong pulse in my back. MW has never heard of it before though!! She thought it may just be weight of Beanie on some nerves.

Feeling kindof nervous / excited and terrifeid now!! I'm going to sit it our for a few more hours to see if they go away like they did before or get worse.


----------



## lauraemily17

Steph32 said:


> Try drinking a lot of water and laying down on your side... and go to the bathroom if you need to (I know sometimes if I have to go or if I have wind, it can mimic contractions)... if they go away after trying all that it's probably not labor.

Thanks Steph, I'll give that a go. I though about it being wind as it caused the pains I had around 20 weeks but bowels seems to be clear, I had quite a few bowel movements yesterday including quite a bit of wind then.


----------



## Steph32

Hmm, could have been irritation from dtd or semen mixed with old cm/blood or even part of the mucous plug. But the mucous plug is usually clear with red blood... :shrug: Just be careful when dtd at this point, they say theoretically that it is safe and it won't induce labor, but in the right conditions I believe it can. So I've just heard from some to avoid/minimize it in the later 3rd tri until 37 weeks and then after that go for it...

See if the pain does go away. Because you're saying that the BH are kind of a separate feeling from the crampy pains makes me think that they are not real contractions...yet.... doesn't mean it won't turn into something, but yeah, this could go on for a while before they are regular contractions. Definitely call your MW today though when they open. They might want to just check internally to see if you have any dilation or effacement...


----------



## Steph32

Crazy that we're both having these signs of labor right now... I'm still getting those contractions that are coming pretty regular, although they are not painful yet. I've been feeling this excitement and adrenaline rush too, like the baby will be coming soon. They will probably go away once I lay down and go to sleep though, so not trying to get my hopes up too much.


----------



## Steph32

Now that I think about it, the pressure I feel on my cervix could be baby engaging/dropping... didn't feel this the first time, but that definitely could be it...


----------



## lauraemily17

Steph32 said:


> Crazy that we're both having these signs of labor right now... I'm still getting those contractions that are coming pretty regular, although they are not painful yet. I've been feeling this excitement and adrenaline rush too, like the baby will be coming soon. They will probably go away once I lay down and go to sleep though, so not trying to get my hopes up too much.

Imagine if we end up in labour at the same time!! My gut is telling me that it's not labour yet but hopefully it's a sign of something happening in the next week, preferably after I hit 37 weeks on Tuesday!!

Re the DTD we've tried to be good and will definately be going all out after 37 weeks but my sex drive hasn't half increased over the past few weeks, it's taken a lot of self cotrol not to be back at it like we're ttc again!! That's got to be a sign of raging hormones!!


----------



## lauraemily17

Steph32 said:


> Now that I think about it, the pressure I feel on my cervix could be baby engaging/dropping... didn't feel this the first time, but that definitely could be it...

As it's your second that could be a sign of imminent labour then! Oooh so exciting!!

Now you're so close are you now staying put at home more and being accompanoed when you go out? I'm starting to get to the pount where I feel a little nervous being out and about alone. As I don't really know what to expect re cotnractions / waters breaking I'm really nervous about being away from home, alone, when it does happen. I was due to go into town to do some last minute cosmetic shopping for me so I have stuff stock piled for after Beanie arrives but going to try and do it online now.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> Coy- Have a question for you... when you would get BH in the past would you ever actually _feel_ your cervix opening up?? Is that even possible to feel the dilation? I've been getting these kinds of BH where I can feel this kind of sensation like a pressure down on my cervix and I could swear that it is opening. Maybe just wishful thinking that these contractions are doing some work ahead of time! I know they are not real contractions yet though... I've been getting these occasionally for the last week or so, these "cervix opening" kind.

When I would get BH yes I would feel a pressure on my cervix right at the core...and nope, not painful at all just extreme pressure. At that point I was about 3 centimaters dialated so I would doubt if you are already beginning to dialate! :thumbup:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura- I agree with Steph, if there is real pain involved here I would def see your mw or doc...In fact, on my first labor with Teagen I was trying to sleep and the contractions (didn't know it was contractions at that point) were just gently coming and going at odd intervals and I kept having to switch sides and curl up also...I finally left the bed and moved to the couch as I was so restless to wake dh. By morning I knew something was going on because the discomfort was becoming a tad mroe piercing. And yes I associated it with period pain simply because it's that area and seems to be related to that muscle/ligament group. And though you are early yet my first came 3 weeks early so it is possible. Be careful and keep someone with you that can drive :haha: Smart thinking doing the shopping online! :thumbup:


----------



## Steph32

Yes, I've definitely been a homebody these last few weeks. I really don't go out much at all, unless it's a quick meal or shopping trip with the boys. Can't do it alone anymore. And while there have been different events/parties/graduations to go to, I've turned everything down just because I'm in that nesting stage and preparing to have this baby. Not really thinking about anything else! Sounds like you're arriving at that point too :)

And by the way, labors (especially first ones) rarely happen suddenly, without warning... like how you see in the movies... the water breaks and you rush to the hospital... in fact, your water doesn't usually break until after you've been having contractions, and the contractions will build up slowly so if you happen to be out you'll definitely have time before you probably even realize it's the real thing. Now I know Coy had very fast labors, and it's possible, but sounds like she even had the signs of early labor for a little while before active labor kicked in.

My gut is also telling me it'll happen about a week from now... so very possible we could be in labor at the same time. I know at least you're definitely having a June baby!


----------



## shradha

Emma- what journal? Where is it?:shrug:


----------



## Steph32

I do all my shopping online... I always do a lot of online shopping, but especially now... I'm getting everything on Amazon!


----------



## Steph32

Shradha- I was going to say to look at Emma's signature but just noticed that the link isn't there anymore...? So here it is 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-journals/840172-young-single-pregnant-144.html


----------



## shradha

Thanx steph- I kept looking around everywhere.....:hugs:...... 

Just going through all the post.....
Steph- the pic clearly shows Nicholas is kissing your belly :winkwink:.... I can see the belly button...... Don't worry....we all are going to have one soon... It's still 7 th June there ...right.....although I wished you early....I can still wish you .....HAPPY BIRTHDAY :hugs:!! Did Brandon wish you?


----------



## shradha

Coy- I liked watching xeena the warrior princess when I was young....big fan....
So personally like the name a lot:happydance:......


----------



## lauraemily17

Steph32 said:


> Yes, I've definitely been a homebody these last few weeks. I really don't go out much at all, unless it's a quick meal or shopping trip with the boys. Can't do it alone anymore. And while there have been different events/parties/graduations to go to, I've turned everything down just because I'm in that nesting stage and preparing to have this baby. Not really thinking about anything else! Sounds like you're arriving at that point too :)
> 
> And by the way, labors (especially first ones) rarely happen suddenly, without warning... like how you see in the movies... the water breaks and you rush to the hospital... in fact, your water doesn't usually break until after you've been having contractions, and the contractions will build up slowly so if you happen to be out you'll definitely have time before you probably even realize it's the real thing. Now I know Coy had very fast labors, and it's possible, but sounds like she even had the signs of early labor for a little while before active labor kicked in.
> 
> My gut is also telling me it'll happen about a week from now... so very possible we could be in labor at the same time. I know at least you're definitely having a June baby!

I really wanted a July baby but accept it'll be June. If I could choose it would be next sunday as it's 17th (17 being my fabourite number) and it's fathers day in the UK which would be so lovely!! I've asked Beanie nicely to stay put until then!!

Thats good to know about the re waters breaking and contractions! I tried lying down and curling up which releived the pains a bit but then it really hurt when I sat up again and my pelvis really hurts again when I move, similar to the SPD I had. I'm thinking it's less likely therefore to be labour pains as surely they are there no matter what positon you're in and wouldn't hurt more as you sit up?


----------



## lauraemily17

Grey Eyes said:


> Laura- I agree with Steph, if there is real pain involved here I would def see your mw or doc...In fact, on my first labor with Teagen I was trying to sleep and the contractions (didn't know it was contractions at that point) were just gently coming and going at odd intervals and I kept having to switch sides and curl up also...I finally left the bed and moved to the couch as I was so restless to wake dh. By morning I knew something was going on because the discomfort was becoming a tad mroe piercing. And yes I associated it with period pain simply because it's that area and seems to be related to that muscle/ligament group. And though you are early yet my first came 3 weeks early so it is possible. Be careful and keep someone with you that can drive :haha: Smart thinking doing the shopping online! :thumbup:

Ummm now this makes me wonder if it is early labour!! I guess time will tell. It'll prob be gone in a few hours!! Hubbys left for work as well and not due back until 5 so got to try and occupy myself for the day.

New pain now of stabbing around the cervix, maybe from straining to get up off the sofa though as only jusy started.

Can't believe you ladies will be going bed soon if you're not already, very bad timing of my body!!


----------



## shradha

Laura- here in India specially in south ..we don't have winters.....during winter season ..... It's spring in south....whereas north India experiences a good winter season..... Dec- Jan ....depends... I grew up where we had good winters, summers and monsoons ..eastern India....but after marriage I have settled in south....here it's only summers...... This state has very little rains and the winter season lasts only for few days..... During Christmas - new year...... Last year I could only wear woolens for 3 days.... So sad...max temp 20 C..... Its only in hilly and mountain regions it snow falls..... I keep telling dh to make a trip of these places when it's snowing...... I hate summers.....


----------



## shradha

Laura- so good to know that everything went well and you were discharged quickly........ I somewhat don't like being in the hospital..... It gives me creepy feelings....:dohh:....... 

Coy- glad that everything is good with you too....:happydance:


----------



## lauraemily17

shradha said:


> Laura- here in India specially in south ..we don't have winters.....during winter season ..... It's spring in south....whereas north India experiences a good winter season..... Dec- Jan ....depends... I grew up where we had good winters, summers and monsoons ..eastern India....but after marriage I have settled in south....here it's only summers...... This state has very little rains and the winter season lasts only for few days..... During Christmas - new year...... Last year I could only wear woolens for 3 days.... So sad...max temp 20 C..... Its only in hilly and mountain regions it snow falls..... I keep telling dh to make a trip of these places when it's snowing...... I hate summers.....

Thats not good hating summers and living where you do. Funnily enough I'm in a similar boat in that I hate winters yet here I am living in England where the average annual temp is something like 12 degrees, far too cold for my liking!! I would much rather live somewhere hotter, although sounds a little too hot in your part of the world. Australis would be my preferance!


----------



## shradha

Steph- can't get hold of th pic from the link you gave me of Emma...:dohh: can't call it baby brain.....no baby...... So it's me....my silly brain....


----------



## lauraemily17

shradha said:


> Laura- so good to know that everything went well and you were discharged quickly........ I somewhat don't like being in the hospital..... It gives me creepy feelings....:dohh:.......
> 
> Coy- glad that everything is good with you too....:happydance:

It used to for me but I actually feel quite at home there after how much time I've been there recerntly. We have a seperate maternity building though were all the appointments are and the wards and delviery suites so it's actually got quite a ncie feeling compared to the other buildings as it's full of pregnant ladies and babies!!


----------



## shradha

I would personally prefer to live in a hill station and enjoy all the seasons......
Yea Laura you are right......but I can't help myself ...... Hopefully by July the temp will dip to 38 C ....... And stay like that till dec..... Dh grew up here....he loves this place.....


----------



## shradha

lauraemily17 said:


> shradha said:
> 
> 
> Laura- so good to know that everything went well and you were discharged quickly........ I somewhat don't like being in the hospital..... It gives me creepy feelings....:dohh:.......
> 
> Coy- glad that everything is good with you too....:happydance:
> 
> It used to for me but I actually feel quite at home there after how much time I've been there recerntly. We have a seperate maternity building though were all the appointments are and the wards and delviery suites so it's actually got quite a ncie feeling compared to the other buildings as it's full of pregnant ladies and babies!!Click to expand...

I guess you are right..... I hav'nt been in a maternity hospital..... So it must be different.....seeing babies, expecting mom's........


----------



## shradha

Temp 96.8f..... Feeling a bit lazy and grumpy today.......


----------



## shradha

Laura- I guess steph is offline.....where is emma's pic .....steph sent me th link.....but I can't get hold of the pics in journal.....my silly brains:dohh:.


----------



## lauraemily17

shradha said:


> Laura- I guess steph is offline.....where is emma's pic .....steph sent me th link.....but I can't get hold of the pics in journal.....my silly brains:dohh:.

It's on the second page, post number 1422, there's been quite a bit of chatter on her journal since the pics were posted!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura how are you feeling? I think Steph is right about the waters breaking...my waters never broke suddenly, in fact mid-labor doc or mw always had to break them- and don't fear that, it is totally painless! :thumbup: In fact nothing about labor should be feared, it's just pain and plenty of options for relief of that! :thumbup: Just monitor your new discomforts tinight and any pains you get, re: the cervix pains?? It will def take some time and yes, Steph was right, I did have advanced warning I was just clueless to the fact that's what it was :dohh: lol. Once active labor starts- regular timeable pains. You'll know the difference. Then I would start thinking about getting hold of dh and going to see oyur doc! Buta s you are early yet if the pain continues to the point that you cannot get rest then def call your doc. Is dh working now?


----------



## shradha

I can't see post 1422....:cry: coy's post is the last........


----------



## Grey Eyes

shradha said:


> I can't see post 1422....:cry: coy's post is the last........

Are you looking for the bump pics that Emma put up today?? I am not sure if that is what you all aretalking about but there isn't a oage 1422...must have been a typo? There is pages in the 140's is all :shrug: But here is the link that shold take you directly to her bump pic page for today :) Hope it works!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-journals/840172-young-single-pregnant-143.html

Steph's link was correct but I think takes yout o a page or so beyond the pics?


----------



## Grey Eyes

Yep, I checked it out, this link takes you right to the pic just scroll down the page a short bit. Hope these are the pics you were talking about.....otherwise I missed something :sad1: lol


----------



## shradha

Coy- thanx ...:happydance: yes! I got it...... Dear you need to sleep now....it's very late ....:sleep: .......good night! I thought you were offline.....Here... It's 1.20 pm......


----------



## shradha

Laura- thanx ......now I got that post......my brains:dohh:


----------



## mzswizz

hello ladies! how is everyone doing today?

AFM, im cd31 and my temp is at 97.87. FF has finally put crosshairs on my chart and is saying I am 12dpo. If i take off the opks, it would say i o'd on cd28 and im only 3dpo BUT looking at cd19 and cd28 ov for cd19, i had a .5 temp rise the next day and for cd28, i had only a .38 temp rise so im thinking cd19 was the actual ov day. What do you ladies think? Also this is the 3rd day my temps have been in the 97.80s. Actually it went up from 97.83 to 97.87 today :shrug: Also FF has labeled my chart as triphasic :shock: That's a first. Im not taking any progesterone either so its a huge shock. Plus, i looked at my chart to see when i had the right ovary pain which was the same day dh said it could be possible implantation, and it was on 8dpo which is when i got my first dip and it stayed low the following day and since 10dpo, my temps have been in the 97.80s sooo im freaking out because what if i am pregnant :shock: But we shall see. I will take a test the next time i have to pee and see what happens. Well, dh and i got to get everything in order before he leaves so we know what to do and whats going on. I start my new job on the 25th so thats really going to help out alot. So everything is falling into place as we speak. Now, if i am pregnant, Im just going to do what we planned and I enlist after the baby is born like around when the baby is 6 months or a year so no problem. Im just excited about everything actually so we shall see how everything plays out. What do you ladies think about my chart?


----------



## SpudsMama

Looking good Patrice! All the signs are there, I can't wait for you to test! :happydance: I fully believe that these babies like to play us... if I hadn't conceived when I did I would've stopped trying because of my Mom's diagnosis, knowing I'd be caring for her. Yeah things are tough, but I wouldn't change this pregnancy for the world... xx


----------



## mzswizz

I just wouldnt expect my chart to be triphasic. It came as a shock. Looking at my temp i think i o'd cd19. I think 4dpo was the fallback temp, then 8dpo was another dip (implantation gearing maybe) then 9dpo was still low (implantation occurring maybe) and then BAM, massive temp rise and its been raising ever since :shrug: Do you think FF is accurate on cd19 being ov or cd28?


----------



## shradha

Patrice- that will be great if you you get your BFP soon.....:happydance:

suddenly I am having some pain....comes and goes....hope it is cramps......Will be testing with opk in a few mins..... I am also having lower back pain....:wacko:......


----------



## mzswizz

well right now its all a wait and see. hmm maybe i should remove the opks on my chart?


----------



## lauraemily17

Patrice - your chart is very interesting this month, especially your last 3 temps which have stayed high. If you are 12 dpo this is a really good sign of pregnancy, if you're 3 dpo it's a good sign of good progesterone levels after a successful ovulation. Are you going to test today? On a good brand a bfo may well show up.


----------



## lauraemily17

shradha said:


> Patrice- that will be great if you you get your BFP soon.....:happydance:
> 
> suddenly I am having some pain....comes and goes....hope it is cramps......Will be testing with opk in a few mins..... I am also having lower back pain....:wacko:......

Have you tested? Sounds like possible ovulation. Get some BDing in even if the opks not positive.


----------



## lauraemily17

Afm - pains pretty much gone now, still feeling a little delicate if I get up too quickly or get a few twinges if I'm active but looks like it definatly wasn't early labour. I am however hoping it was some sort of body getting ready for something in the next couple weeks!!


----------



## mzswizz

laura-tested with an ic. negative to me. and if you go on my homepage and compare march cycle to this cycle, my temp drops at 5-9dpo and goes up at 10dpo but with this cycle it is staying up. So i dont know. Im going to change the comparison chart so you can see what im talking about. just give me a few mins.


----------



## mzswizz

ok homepage updated.


----------



## lauraemily17

mzswizz said:


> ok homepage updated.

Staying up is good, hopefully it continues to stay up now, looking forward ti seeing tomorrows temp.


----------



## mzswizz

me too. its all a waiting game. at first i was thinking maybe i am 3dpo but the pattern looks like march cycle so i was like i am thinking i really did ov on cd19 seeing that the temp dip was very low compared to cd28's temp dip.


----------



## shradha

lauraemily17 said:


> Afm - pains pretty much gone now, still feeling a little delicate if I get up too quickly or get a few twinges if I'm active but looks like it definatly wasn't early labour. I am however hoping it was some sort of body getting ready for something in the next couple weeks!!

 Laura- really?? Do you think you will go in for labour soon..... you still have time right?? Dont worry...I am always praying for you are Steph for a safe delivery and you give birth to healthy babies....:hugs:


----------



## shradha

All the best Patrice...... really keeping fingers crossed for you...

Laura- yea I checked...... I think its a BFP in opk...coz the test line appeared within seconds..... the lines were not dark.... till yesterday the C line was very light and only visible after 5 mins..... opk are not working well..... cramps have gone but still having lower back pain.... I told dh that we have to BD today also......have been bd almost everyday since 5th june..... surprisingly FF has not shown any signs ......


----------



## lauraemily17

Thanks Shradha. It's possible it might happen sooner rather than later. I'm full term in Tuesday so ideally any time after then would be good!! Based on where his kicks have been today he has definately moved down so he's getting ready. They're nowhere near my ribs any more. 



shradha said:


> lauraemily17 said:
> 
> 
> Afm - pains pretty much gone now, still feeling a little delicate if I get up too quickly or get a few twinges if I'm active but looks like it definatly wasn't early labour. I am however hoping it was some sort of body getting ready for something in the next couple weeks!!
> 
> Laura- really?? Do you think you will go in for labour soon..... you still have time right?? Dont worry...I am always praying for you are Steph for a safe delivery and you give birth to healthy babies....:hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## lauraemily17

Ff tends to pick up o about 3 days after it happens as it needs 3 days of higher temps. It all looks good though to me & I'd expect your temp to rise over the next few days. Sounds like there should be enough spermies as well. Got fingers & toes crossed! 



shradha said:


> All the best Patrice...... really keeping fingers crossed for you...
> 
> Laura- yea I checked...... I think its a BFP in opk...coz the test line appeared within seconds..... the lines were not dark.... till yesterday the C line was very light and only visible after 5 mins..... opk are not working well..... cramps have gone but still having lower back pain.... I told dh that we have to BD today also......have been bd almost everyday since 5th june..... surprisingly FF has not shown any signs ......


----------



## shradha

opps sorry for the mistakes...I wanted to edit but Laura has already replied....I meant You and steph have Healthy babies 

Emma and coy - That doesnt mean I dont pray for you both .... I pray that you two have healthy 9 months and healthy babies too....:happydance:


----------



## shradha

Laura- Take care..... look out for warnings like steph and coy said earlier....:hugs:...Fingers crossed for you too......Now I am getting excited.......:happydance:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies! Fun catching up on your posts...

*Patrice*, this chart looks really positive this month :thumbup: Nice temps, crosshairs, etc...as Laura stated if not a bfp then very good levels of progesterone, etc. I am not sure what to hope for for you at this point...bfp? Navy? Argh! Lol! I'm gonna say bfp because you have been trying so long and the Navy can just get in line :growlmad: Lol!

*Laura*- glad your discomfort has subsided some. take it easy though and don't overexert. You washed the babies clothes at least twice already :wacko: lol so relax! :haha: I did that too, wash wash wash :roll: now I am learning to relax a little :) Hope you have a pleasent carefree day today! :thumbup:

*Shradha*- def sounds like Ov to me! The opk sounds perfect even if the lines aren't dark- they don't have to be, just similar to each other pretty mcuh. If you have ewcm then it's looking good now! :thumbup:

*Steph*- how are you today?  Brandon show up yet :haha: I am expecting it any day now ... :)

*Emma*- how are you feeling today??


----------



## Grey Eyes

AFM- Ah, today seems nice so far. I am determined :) Baby has been kicking up a storm, I can feel it on the outside now with my hands pressed, so dh should be able to feel it soon! Sunny but not too hot yet. There have been some really low points to my day though...like waking up and my only motivation to getting out of bed was my doctors words ringing in my ears "one cup of coffee a day is certainly okay for you and won't hurt anything". So I eagerly rolled out, took my shower (bathroom time takes in at least 3 interruptions from children btw, so showering takes longer than it should :roll: lol) and slammed out a healthy breakfast for the girls only to discover .... dh and I were totally out of coffee :sad1: So I trudged my way to the store to buy some. Ah, I am better now though despite the gushing nose-bleed :shrug: ....I got a small cup of coffee (and I do mean small, probably 5-6 oz...generally un-pregnant coffee mugs are my favorite 20 ounces :cloud9:) and some toast. So now I am ready for the rest of my day :trouble:. I combatted the girls for an hour on maintaining their clean room. Teagen lost her shoe :roll: omg, kids and shoes! :rofl: Anyway I told her she couldn't play outside w/o her other shoe and she scowls at me and barks "what's the BIG DEAL about _one little shoe_??!" LOL! I must be a really mean mom...and way tooooo strict :rofl:


----------



## Steph32

Hey ladies-- Laura, glad your symptoms went away for now, just so you can hang on until full term... hoping though for your sake that it happens soon after you hit 37 weeks, of course, as long as baby is ready...

Well I had my 38 week appt today (more like 38 1/2) and I saw a different doctor because as I told you guys my primary ob is gone until the 19th... my due date... haha... so it was good to get the chance to meet at least one of the other doctors that could possibly be delivering. She checked me (I asked) and I am BARELY 1cm dilated, 50% effaced and -2 station. Which we know of course, doesn't tell you much because you could stay this way for weeks, or it could all happen fast. She told me usually with 2nd labors, it does all happen quickly. So I could go into labor tomorrow, or 2 weeks from now, who knows! But actually, they may not let me go too far past my due date because of my gestational diabetes... so as I get closer to my due date I'm going to try some different things to induce (acupressure, acupuncture, herbs) so that the hospital won't have to. The less interventions the better. 

So I guess my BH haven't been doing much work after all... she did say my cervix was soft though, but high... and that's common in 2nd pregnancies... don't really know what this means, but I'll just count on the fact that once labor kicks in, it'll all happen fast.


----------



## Steph32

Coy- Re: the coffee, did you want to order any through us? I meant to tell you, the prices went up recently, but my DH said that he would provide a discount at the old price if you wanted to buy a bag.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> Coy- Re: the coffee, did you want to order any through us? I meant to tell you, the prices went up recently, but my DH said that he would provide a discount at the old price if you wanted to buy a bag.

Mmmm KONA! Yes, I will talk to my dh about it and see...plus I'll need to get on and check prices?? Thanks! :coffee:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph- sounds all positive! :thumbup: Looks like you are headed to a brand new bundle within a few week-days-ish :) I did find that walking helped move things along and that is what my MW reccommended...when you walk if it is really cervix-ish uncomfortable :thumbup: it's working, lol! Oh, also, are you doing the perennial massage thing this time around? It was so diff the second time I will def be doing it! 

Btw doc called and said he looked over my US scan and said that my placenta should move on up so no worries! phew!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Oh yes, assuming I forgot to eat anything until 3:30 p.m. :blush: is it over-indulgent to have *2* sandwiches? Cause I ate one and am still hungry...? Wondering if it's just my mind, or..? I'll eat the second one and determine after that :haha:


----------



## Steph32

A few week-days-ish... that's funny but so true :rofl: That's exactly how I should describe it! Yeah it is also cervix-ish uncomfortable and has been for a while, especially when walking... which is why I thought maybe I would have been a bit more dilated or something. Oh well. Forgot to mention too that she said baby is posterior, which could be causing the extra pain down there on my pubic bone, and just pain in general in my hips and lower back. Wonder if this is a problem, if the baby will know to turn just before or during labor?? I'm afraid to deliver a posterior baby!! I heard it can prolong labor and make it much more painful!

Coy- I will ask DH again about the price on the coffee. If you look at the site and let me know which kind you are interested in, I can find out from him the availability and the price. Then, if you place an order, just ignore the price it says, and he will run it through at the discount.

And good news about your placenta! :thumbup:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> A few week-days-ish... that's funny but so true :rofl: That's exactly how I should describe it! Yeah it is also cervix-ish uncomfortable and has been for a while, especially when walking... which is why I thought maybe I would have been a bit more dilated or something. Oh well. Forgot to mention too that she said baby is posterior, which could be causing the extra pain down there on my pubic bone, and just pain in general in my hips and lower back. Wonder if this is a problem, if the baby will know to turn just before or during labor?? I'm afraid to deliver a posterior baby!! I heard it can prolong labor and make it much more painful!
> 
> Coy- I will ask DH again about the price on the coffee. If you look at the site and let me know which kind you are interested in, I can find out from him the availability and the price. Then, if you place an order, just ignore the price it says, and he will run it through at the discount.
> 
> And good news about your placenta! :thumbup:

On posterior I don't think it is too big of an issue...Here is a link I found with some interesting info on posterior babies...

https://www.babycenter.com/0_posterior-position_1454005.bc

From what I understand it is only 4-10 percent of babies are posterior at birth--and from this article I understand babies generally change positions during labor. So I don't think you have anything to worry about. Not sure why it would be more painful? I don't really think so..

This reminds me...I have mentioned how fast my first delivery was but did I ever tell you how she was positioned at delivery? :haha: Omg this kid...I remember hearing the mw gasp and then my dh mumbling something to her and I hear mw tel him to "reach in =and push" something back...come to find out the entire time Teagen was sliding down the birth canal she had her chin cupped in her hands and her little elbows sticking straight out to the sides! :rofl: I guess she was trying to make more room for herself :shrug: Anyway I sure hope this one minds her manners :growlmad: and keeps her hands where they belong..and her elbows! lol


----------



## Steph32

Ouchie! That doesn't sound very good. I've heard of that though, babies coming through the canal with their arms up and in the way. Did you feel like that hurt more? 

So it seems that the general concensus is that many babies will turn anterior during labor. Although I know that laboring in different positions can help this. I would like to try to get him to turn beforehand just to make sure I don't have a long early labor or anything because of it. I was thinking that maybe N was posterior for most of early labor, which is why it was so long? I wouldn't have known because I was at home for most of it. And yes, I hear that it is more painful just because it's a more awkward position and the baby's spine is pressing against your sacrum causing "back labor." But not in all cases. Some posterior births I hear go smoothly, so I guess it just depends. Regardless, hopefully he turns on his own so I don't have that chance of having any problems associated with that.


----------



## Steph32

Coy- Ok, so I talked to DH about the coffee. The ones that are available right now are the Extra Fancy (both med and dark roasts)... they are all out of Peaberry at the moment. The price online is $28.95 but will discount to $22.95... if you place an order, just write in the comment box that you are a friend of mine and are entitled to the discount. DH is the one that gets the orders, so he will know who you are and what to do.


----------



## shradha

Good morning friends! Temp 96.7f..... Cramps gone...lower back pain reduced.... I am good to start the day..poor dh again had the leg pain......so both of us couldnt sleep properly......massaging and all and we both knew I may O so BD is necessary......so finally BD at 4 am......:hugs:.... He tends to get more leg pain becoz of continuous sitting in front of the computer..... Can't complain it's it's job..... But always keep telling him to take small breaks and move a bit.... Blood circulation is imp....... 

Steph- so it can be anytime......:happydance:.......are you nervous?
Thanx for the pics......:happydance: they were fantastic..so real..... Specially the family pic...... I just loved it......:hugs: you look so good with the bump.....touchwood!

Laura- how are you doing ? Hope no pain....

Coy- it's ok to have 2 sandwiches...... Which type of coffee do you like? Black,creamy, espresso ? 

I like my coffee to be creamy so I beat it nicely.....I mean coffee powder with sugar....

Emma- how are you?

Patrice- few more days to test....... :happydance: ..how are you? Any symptoms?


----------



## lauraemily17

Steph - sorry it's not better new re the dialation but I guess something is better than nothing. I will be totally in the dark re that until I'm in hospital in labour as they won't check before in the uk unless there is a concern, such as waters breaking early or preterm contractions. 

Re the back labour i know a couple of people who have had it & 1 thing that can happen is irregular contractions so watch out for that. We were told in yoga & anti natal classes the best way to get babies to turn id by either sitting on a birthing ball (added bonus is bouncing on it as well also helps baby engage & open cervix) or sitting up straight on high backed chairs. This creates optimal turning room for baby & is more comfortable for them to be the right way. Unfortunately my current favourite position of slouching on sofa with feet up is very very bad so will have to try not to sit like this too much after I hit 37 weeks!! Back labors for first babies is worse apparently & I don't want that if I also end up being induced!!

Coy - that's great about the placenta, one thing less to think about. Re the 2nd sandwich I went through a stage of doubling my lunch, my normal lunch didn't touch the sides. Didn't last long though do think it was just a growth spurt. I embraced it!!

Beanie is definately going to be an early riser/night baby. Been awake since 4.30 today & had to get up to have breakfast as was starving!! This is turning into a daily routine now! I've heard that their waking times in the womb at the end of pregnancy are the same when they're born. Is this true to your experiences Steph & Coy? I'm sure I've also read somewhere that your hunger when pregnant can actually be the baby who's hungry, which for Besnie kindof makes sense as unlike most babies who are more active after eating he kicks up a storm when I'm hungry but is often then quiet after I eat!!'I do have a noisy digestive system though & wonder if the gurgled send him to sleep!! Perhaps I'll be lying him on my tummy to get him to sleep when he's born!! :haha:


----------



## shradha

I asked the other day to my mom....how I was born? She told me the previous day i.e on 8 th they went for check up and doc told her I would not be born before 13 th ..... So they went out for a late night movie as the movie hall was near to the house .... It was an action movie... My mom was getting all sorts of feeling coz it had too much of action scenes and was very noisy..... Suddenly contractions begin..... She had to be taken to the hospital......


----------



## Grey Eyes

shradha said:


> Which type of coffee do you like? Black,creamy, espresso ?

YES! :haha: lol I like it all! In the morning if I have coffee it is usually black but there are times when I like it with just cream...I used to get these tall Startbucks iced coffees 4 espresso shots on ice with skim milk :cloud9: Mmmm lol!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura- yes I did find that babies tend to have the same initial schedule once they are born as they had in the womb. Unfortunately this meant a wide awake happy baby starting at midnight to about 4 a.m....then sleep most of the day :wacko: lol! But here I sit all late at night wide awake...hmmm. :haha:


----------



## Grey Eyes

I did end up skipping the seocnd sandwich btw as I oculdn't let myself do it, lol. Now I am starving again as it is 10:30 p.m. and I got busy and skipped dinner again :dohh: So now I think I am off to raid he fridge of leftovers...or SOMETHING :shrug: Not positive what they left me but I always have crackers and milk, lol...

Got everyone asleep early tongiht- it is windy so that always seems lulling :shrug: So I have a bit of "me" time :) Wonder if I can find a good English comedy on tv...Laura and Emma what is it with your dry English comedies? Silly ones like "Keeping Up Appearances" and the like... I have loved them since I was a kid, poor dh...He buys me the dvd's for my birthday etc, then slips out of the room while I watch them! :rofl: Too dry for him I guess :)


----------



## shradha

Grey Eyes said:


> shradha said:
> 
> 
> Which type of coffee do you like? Black,creamy, espresso ?
> 
> YES! :haha: lol I like it all! In the morning if I have coffee it is usually black but there are times when I like it with just cream...I used to get these tall Startbucks iced coffees 4 espresso shots on ice with skim milk :cloud9: Mmmm lol!Click to expand...

Hmm ...... Me too....I remember when I was small I loved drinking coffee..... But as I grew up ......things changed....but that doesn't mean I don't drink...once in a while I enjoy a cup of hot or ice coffee....depending on my mood:happydance:


----------



## shradha

Coy - so finally you got some personal space ....:hugs: no disturbance..... Enjoy this free time.....


----------



## lauraemily17

Whinge warning!!!

I STILL CANT SLEEP!!!

It's driving me mad now, I feel tired, my eyes are sore from being tired & my blood pressure is up prob due to lack of sleep!! It's not even beanie keeping me awake with lots of movement. Why can't I sleep??!! :( it's been 3 hours now :(


----------



## lauraemily17

Try not to skip meals Coy, I know easier said than done with your hectic schedule but nutrionally its really really bad skipping meal times & I guess worse when pregnant. Set yourself an alarm or something to remind you to eat something, even if it's just a bowl of cereal. 



Grey Eyes said:


> I did end up skipping the seocnd sandwich btw as I oculdn't let myself do it, lol. Now I am starving again as it is 10:30 p.m. and I got busy and skipped dinner again :dohh: So now I think I am off to raid he fridge of leftovers...or SOMETHING :shrug: Not positive what they left me but I always have crackers and milk, lol...
> 
> Got everyone asleep early tongiht- it is windy so that always seems lulling :shrug: So I have a bit of "me" time :) Wonder if I can find a good English comedy on tv...Laura and Emma what is it with your dry English comedies? Silly ones like "Keeping Up Appearances" and the like... I have loved them since I was a kid, poor dh...He buys me the dvd's for my birthday etc, then slips out of the room while I watch them! :rofl: Too dry for him I guess :)


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura- are you still awake? I'd say "weird-O" but--here I am :blush: lol...I am having trouble with sleep lately also...at night I find my mind goes bonkers, I basically stress out about things at this point. I wonder if you aren't just naturally starting to worry about things out of your control? Maybe the idea of labor just suddenly springnig upon you, not knowing how it feels, what to expect, etc...that is all very normal and I can honestly say it's nothing to worry about :) You'll have your dh to watch over and protect you and make sure everybody tows the line of your expectations and a complete medical L & D crew at the hospital to ensure baby is delivered safely and carefully. Try to relax if you are worried about stuff.

Now if I could just take my own advice! :dohh: Lol, I had the strangest feeling this evening. Like I had a deadline I was missing or something and I wandered aorund the house for about an hour doing laundry, etc...I actually ended up flushing my dinner as the idea of it was extremely unappealing. Then I started working with my weights and stretching on the machine when I started to realize that I was stressing not having control of things. I guess that was my way of trying to get a modicum of control back! :shrug: I have a feeling that there's this huge responsibility that just I am packing around while trying to get ready for the baby and yet everyone else around me seems totally unaffected, almost like it's not real for them or something? Does this make sense or do I sound crazy? :haha:


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> Try not to skip meals Coy, I know easier said than done with your hectic schedule but nutrionally its really really bad skipping meal times & I guess worse when pregnant. Set yourself an alarm or something to remind you to eat something, even if it's just a bowl of cereal.

I know, huh? I am not supposed to skip but I will rush in and cook breakfast for everyone then something always comes up and I end up bolting half a up of coffee and a piece of toast then off I go...Then I get lunch for the girls and start working on my assignment for school..take a break and do the house errands, then when I start to cook something the girls come clamoring int hat they are hungry and I give it to them instead (which is fine, I just have to remember to cook extra :haha:) or I put it off because I feel silly just cooking for me iykwim? Then at dinner I take advantage of the fact that the girls are busy eating and I use that time to polish my team assignments, etc (this is a Finals week of testing btw) so I skip dinner...:shrug:

I did eat some cottage cheese tonight as I thought that had better qualities (e.g. protein) than crackers, lol!


----------



## shradha

I guess you too found some sleep.....good! Sleep tight! 

Laura- try and get some sleep in small sessions here and there....coz soon you are going to be sleep deprived when the baby comes...... Start making a habit from now on to have a nap whenever possible......if beanie is a day sleeper and night watcher .......then you may not get sleep at all...... 

Coy- I know it is difficult to manage everything....... But don't get stressed..... Eat properly......by the way ....... You are always on your toes...so there is less chances of you to put in a lot of weight......


----------



## mzswizz

Hello ladies.

Coy-I was saying bfp too. If anything i can always enlist in the Navy after baby is born but we shall see.

Shradha-Nope no symptoms other than creamy cm every now and then and just the feeling of being hot but i think its because its been hot lately i guess :shrug:

Steph-Everything is sounding good on your end :thumbup:

Laura-Dont you just love waking up to active babies :haha: My sister had to experience that with her 1st child. She use to say okay be a good little girl and let mommy sleep and i will give you a good meal when i wake up...but that never worked :rofl:

AFM, well im 13dpo today and my temp dropped a little to 97.78 so it dropped by .09 degrees from yesterday. Pretty much not a significant drop which im happy about. My temps are still a little high so thats good. FF estimated my AF was suppose to come between yesterday and today but thats based off a 34 day/11 day LP cycle. AF is suppose to actually come in 4 days so im not late just yet. Yesterday, DH and I went running and I must admit it was pretty invigorating. I havent ran since high school in p.e. so i had alot of catching up to do. DH and I are going to run every day so he can get into shape. DH would be leaving in 2 1/2 weeks :shock: I must admit its hitting me hard now that he will be leaving me soon and I wont see him for 2 months (i will be able to fly to chicago for his graduation) and then 8 months because of his job training. So almost a year. But im preparing myself mentally for that. I work today so atleast im going to keep busy. DH is resigning soon and I will be giving my 2 weeks notice soon before I start my new job. So alot is going on and now im going to be pretty busy because we got to figure out what we are going to do about the house etc. Well, we got to start cleaning it up to prepare for the new residents. Hopefully, we got majority of the things done so i wont have alot to worry about on my own. We shall see.


----------



## mzswizz

well i removed the opks from my chart and FF put me at 4dpo today so i am just going to base it off of that from now on.


----------



## shradha

So when are you going to test? 9 dpo? I know it's early....but I wouldn't be able to take the suspense....:hugs:..... The symptoms generally start after a week....right?


----------



## mzswizz

They can start as early as 6 days i think. And yes i will start testing around 9dpo so in 5 days. I have enough to test so i will be testing daily most likely. Also, i've noticed how high my CL is this time. I wonder why.


----------



## lauraemily17

Patrice - ff has put your cross hairs high due to your high pre I temps. Another good temp for you today. I can't make up my mind if you are 3dpo or the previous chart was more accurate. 

That's a long time youre going to be away from your DH. Will it be easy to keep in touch during that time? Gotta say, I couldn't do it. I found it hard when it was 5 days last year while he worked down in London. I am a bit possessive & jealous though (bad previous experiences) can usually control it but not while he's away. I hate anyone else spending time with MY husband!! :blush: silly really as I trust him 1000%!!

Shrafha - how you doing? We should be seeing your temp increase in the next day or 2 hopefully. Got high hopes for you & Patrice. 

Coy - What's involved with finals week? Will you get a nice break once it's finished? I've no doubt you'll do a great job & pass with flying colours!

Steph - how are you feeling? Any progress do you think on the dialation? 

Afm - had a fairly lazy day then very busy evening. Finally got to nest in our bedroom!! Cleared out all my old cosmetics & put everything away in cupboards instead of all over the top of our draws. Gave everywhere a good clean & polish then bought Beanies Moses basket in as an incentive to keep it clean & tidy!! Very glad it's done as its the last must to on the list before Beanie arrives but it killed my back!! I rewarded myself afterwards with pancakes though!! Wanted some for ages but not been able to find wheat free baking powder but my best mate found me some yesterday!! : happydance: 

No more nasty pains just a twinge here & there. Cm is starting to thicken though which I think is a good sign. You know, i don't know how I'll cope if he doesn't arrive before his due date, I've convinced myself that much that he'll be early I'm already getting impatient!! :dohh: 

Managed to get another couple of hours sleep this morning on the couch. Should feel knackered now but other than my sore back I feel really really awake! I think you're prob right Coy with a lot of what you said is keeping me awake, that & some excitement of the unknown & that we are so close now to something we've waited almost 3 years for!! I'm going to go bed later tonight do I'm as tired as possible in the hope I'll sleep better!


----------



## lauraemily17

I know exactly what you mean re the strange feeling. I used to get that quite often when I was working. It's only thinking back now that I actually acknowledge it. For me is was pure stress & feeling like I had more to do then phsycally possible & a lot of pressure & expectation. It's a really horrible feeling & hope I won't go back to it when I return to work. I hope you're feeling better now. 



Grey Eyes said:


> Laura- are you still awake? I'd say "weird-O" but--here I am :blush: lol...I am having trouble with sleep lately also...at night I find my mind goes bonkers, I basically stress out about things at this point. I wonder if you aren't just naturally starting to worry about things out of your control? Maybe the idea of labor just suddenly springnig upon you, not knowing how it feels, what to expect, etc...that is all very normal and I can honestly say it's nothing to worry about :) You'll have your dh to watch over and protect you and make sure everybody tows the line of your expectations and a complete medical L & D crew at the hospital to ensure baby is delivered safely and carefully. Try to relax if you are worried about stuff.
> 
> Now if I could just take my own advice! :dohh: Lol, I had the strangest feeling this evening. Like I had a deadline I was missing or something and I wandered aorund the house for about an hour doing laundry, etc...I actually ended up flushing my dinner as the idea of it was extremely unappealing. Then I started working with my weights and stretching on the machine when I started to realize that I was stressing not having control of things. I guess that was my way of trying to get a modicum of control back! :shrug: I have a feeling that there's this huge responsibility that just I am packing around while trying to get ready for the baby and yet everyone else around me seems totally unaffected, almost like it's not real for them or something? Does this make sense or do I sound crazy? :haha:


----------



## Steph32

Coy- I know how you feel, and definitely felt that way throughout the pregnancy, like this sense of urgency and impending HUGE event that I felt everyone else was taking so casually, or at least not feeling that "let's go" "let's get things done" kind of attitude. Cause I knew when I hit 3rd tri or more importantly late 3rd tri that it would be hard for me to get things done and I'd basically want to take the time to rest and have things be at a sort of lull before baby comes. It wasn't until like the end of May when it finally hit everyone else that a real baby is coming. :haha:

Coy/Laura- My sleep/wake cycles are crazy too. I don't know if it's because my body is getting ready for baby's sleep cycles, but I don't even have a set time I go to bed and wake up anymore. Generally I go to sleep very late, and wake up (I think baby's movements wake me up) very early and then I might go back to sleep for a nap in the late morning or afternoon. Oh and Laura is right, try not to skip meals! I have a habit of doing that occasionally and it is so bad for my BS. And then at the next meal you overindulge. Even when I'm not pregnant I get irritable and dizzy when I don't eat. And of course when I overindulge my BS goes up and I get tired and fall asleep.

AFM don't think I've made much progress on anything unfortunately. I keep reading that posterior babies have a habit of going past their due date!! NO!! I want to have this baby before the 19th, not only for the sake of my comfort, sanity and anxiousness, but also want my family here to help me. So by late next week I'll be doing everything to try to jumpstart labor if it hasn't happened yet. I am trying to get this baby to turn so he's ready, by making sure I'm not reclining anymore (I would do that A LOT), going on my hands and knees, and sitting on or slumping over the birth ball. I will also talk to my acupuncturist if she can help me get him to turn. My appt is on Monday.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura- yes I am feeling better this morning. usually if I can identify the problem I can focus on getting rid of it. I am settled that once I get the house in order I am good to go for delivery (when the time comes) :) So I have been working ont he girls room as it is the "hinge" in my nesting success :haha: That is the room that started as Teagens nursery...then her bedroom...then Katana's room...then it is now both their room with a huge queen bed in it. The changing table is this massive set of wooden drawers. The chest holds 9 drawers all together and is very long. The end of it is perfect for laying our changing pad and there is a perfect space for the diaper genie. Then the drawers near the pad are taken for diapers, rash creme, and onesies, socks, etc. The girls have been told that I am taking it over :haha: Teagen was a bit upset at the idea but I had to hold firm. 

Stresses of mine - I am trying to centralize them :haha: 1) getting their room ready for baby AND the girls. 2) getting my room ready for the baby's bed..it is a gorgeous woven piece, white, with a hood that can detatch. It stands on tall legs...I removed the wheels as they brought me nightmares lol! Both girls used it so I hope it is sound for another go! :) It will be a miracle if I can fit it next to my bed again, lol, as I brought my antique oak desk in my room to be next to our bed. It fits very nicely and cannot me moved! It is hideously heavy and dh and I actually had to remove our door and parts of the walling to get it into our room. Um, so that piece stays :rofl:

3) Just getting the girls to understand a new routine. I spoke with Teagen today that this baby is very real and will soon be here so we have to work as team members to be ready for her. She understand when I put it that way. It is hard for them to understand that their lives do have to change for a new sister but- that's life, and dh and I will try to make the adjustment for them as easy and smooth as possible.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph- I know, being rpegnant can cause a lot of stress! I think sometimes our dh's (they are _men_ afterall :haha:) have a view that we just pack babies around like little bags of groceries or something then - one day - they pop out! :rofl: But no- we have a lot of natural worries and stresses that drive us to make this world a better place for their arrival. That usually involves getting mean and crabby :rofl: For me anyway :) I do feel better today though as the girls room is coming along nicely. I am taking the other stuff in stride if I can, re: the lawn :wacko: My lawn mower is buried in the garage and will take aseveral hour athletic event just to free it :haha: I think the worst part about that is whenever I pull things from my garage the neighbors come out to peruse my items over the fence and I _hate_ that. Last year this car pulled into my driveway and this little old lady came tottering over and demanded to know much for my quilt racks! I told her "not for sale" but she kept at me until I frustratedly said "Okay! Okay! Give me $20.oo and go away!" lol! Aargh!:wacko:


----------



## lauraemily17

Steph - sounds like you're doing the right things to turn him. Can your accupuncturist do anything to induce labour if he's not here by 40 weeks a friend of mine has one who has promised she can induce labour within 24 hours if she goes over!! I'm with you on the sleep patterns. Almost 11.30 here & it just starting to feel a little sleepy, I've had a glass of milk to try & help me fall sleep, only prob with that which I've only just thought of as I've almost finished it is the amount of fluid!! At least hourly toilet breaks for the next 5 hours probably!! :dohh:


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> Steph - sounds like you're doing the right things to turn him. Can your accupuncturist do anything to induce labour if he's not here by 40 weeks a friend of mine has one who has promised she can induce labour within 24 hours if she goes over!! I'm with you on the sleep patterns. Almost 11.30 here & it just starting to feel a little sleepy, I've had a glass of milk to try & help me fall sleep, only prob with that which I've only just thought of as I've almost finished it is the amount of fluid!! At least hourly toilet breaks for the next 5 hours probably!! :dohh:

Lol, yep you'll be amking the midnight run :haha: I have been having htat problem more frequently :growlmad: It can be so annoying, I try to ignore it but end up going any way.

Re: turning the baby. I think he probably will turn...how can you tell he is facing the wrong direction? I don't remember if I could tell with my other two :shrug:


----------



## lauraemily17

Coy - that's great that you can identify the prob & have a plan. I always like to be well prepared & even though I hadn't experienced late pregnancy before I read enough to realise do all the big stuff in the 2nd tri/early. 3rd tri & I'm do glad I did!

I'm a bit worried for my sil. She's just in the 3rd tri & has only painted the nursery, still had to get a carpet, furnish & accessorise it. They also need a car & car seat which they're leaving until July when she'll be in the last 6 ish weeks. She's away this weekend, next week then has a full Sat & Sun of anti natal classes & is working full time up to 36 weeks!! To me that is way way too much, oh & they've still got lots to buy for the baby. She's had a very easy pregnancy & I think she's underestimated how hard the last couple of months are!!


----------



## Steph32

Yes I told my acupuncturist that my doctors would want to induce if I go more than a few days past my due date because of my GD. I am going to try to stretch it as much as I can, BUT my acupuncturist will do several induction sessions as I get closer to my date (like the end of next week) to see if it might do anything. She says 50% of the time it works within a few days. I have other things like herbs and stuff, that might help too. With the combination of things I have planned, surely it has to work!

I know that he's posterior because the Dr told me yesterday. I don't think I'd be able to tell on my own, and I never really thought about it (I was only concerned that he was head down). But after she told me and I looked it up, it made sense because I have always felt his kicks in the front, above the belly button, and his arms in the front of my pubic bone...and my tummy kind of concaves near the belly button. So I guess those are all signs. I do have a lot of amniotic fluid, so it's hard for me to "belly map" so to speak.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura- yes, I think your sil will have wished she'd started sooner...some ladies though are "dead-liners" which means they generally perofrm better under pressure...I am like that in ,y academic and legal issues but when it ocmes to baby I tend to look at it as - I'm going to have this child for at least 20 years :) so better start now lol! And babies take all of your attention the first few months so it's better to have everything set up for yourself to save the headache. I am fortunate that I have everything like the stoller, bassinett, moses-basket-thingy :haha:, changing table and diaper genie, etc. from the girls. In taht respect I don't have to do any planning, just erecting it all again....and convincing the girls to not take it all down :wacko: lol!

Steph- I am sure you will be able to get baby flipped around. He is able to do so pretty much on his own so making him a bit uncomfortable might do the trick :haha: I remember if I was uncomfortable I would deliberatley annoy the baby (with T and Kat) and get her to shift. My luck this time around I'll end up with a breach or something :rofl:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Ah, I have been very naughty :blush: I ate a Watchamacallit (sp) for the first time in about 3 years! In fact, I thinkt he last time I ate one I was prego with Kat! Naughty me, o well :haha: I am not a huge candy bar fan and very rarely ever have one but got the urge today for some reason :shrug:

I am currently cooking dinner and working on my final - O, Laura you asked about myf inals week. This is just the last week of the current course I am taking and our Finals have to be pretty impressive compared to our other assignments. Plus we have an unwaivering deadline to meet. Deadline in day after tomorrow and lucky me I have a teammate that JUST THIS EVENING decided to show up :growlmad:


----------



## mzswizz

wow i dont like dealing with those type of teammates. They are the ones that just sit there and do nothing and reap the benefits that everyone else worked hard for. 

AFM, dh just left to go hang out and watch the game with the boys so im back home just relaxing. From looking at FF's estimated ov day, i only dtd on o-2 and o day. So we shall see what happens this cycle. Also, it has my edd as feb. 26th so still a february baby. so just patiently waiting to see how this cycle is going to go. And wondering how my temp will look tomorrow.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice- you have got to be one of the most patient women I know! :) You always sit back and observe and calculate and analyze but I never see you just pitch a fit and get angry! That is very admirable :) Re: ov day and dtd...I think even at just dtd twice you managed it on very critical days so I think you are good :thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-it took me atleast 1 1/2 years to get this way. I finally calmed down and realized that AF is just something I have no control over so i just let it be and just worry about when the next AF is due. Im hoping tomorrow's temp doesnt do a massive dip but knowing my body, it does what i dont want it to do :dohh: Also, having been getting watery white cm all day. It just leaks out :shrug: Dont think it has anything to do with the tww, i think its probably just random or something seeing that im only 4dpo. The good thing is so far my temps are high and staying that way but my temps usually drop from 5dpo-9dpo so lets see what happens.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Oh man, I am craving tobasco again :( I am trying to break this cycle but can't seem to help it...something about tobasco at night seems to make my stomach feel better and I sleep better...Why is that? I worry about eating at night, don't want to be packing away any unnecessary food y'know? Usually I just make a very thin noodle soupe with tons of plain broth and spice it up with tobasco then sip it. :shrug: Am I weird?:nope:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Shradha - are you on tonight? I'm gonna go check your chart :haha:


----------



## Steph32

Grey Eyes said:


> Oh man, I am craving tobasco again :( I am trying to break this cycle but can't seem to help it...something about tobasco at night seems to make my stomach feel better and I sleep better...Why is that? I worry about eating at night, don't want to be packing away any unnecessary food y'know? Usually I just make a very thin noodle soupe with tons of plain broth and spice it up with tobasco then sip it. :shrug: Am I weird?:nope:

No that is not weird! Whatever you crave and makes your stomach feel better, then that's what you should eat! That actually sounds really good right now. DH has been eating ramen soup all the time and I am jealous because I can't eat noodles. It will spike my BS too much. But he makes pasta all the time (because it's also cheap) and he will smother it with butter and cheese, sometimes pepper, and it is so good. Sucks that I crave cheap food but can't take advantage of it.


----------



## Steph32

I've been having this problem where I just cannot get full. Maybe because every meal I feel like for some reason is my "last" meal (or _could_ be my last meal) so I'm trying to fill up or something. But I just want to eat everything, and I don't ever get full. I put on 2 pounds in the last week, and I hope it's me and not the baby! I just don't want to have a big baby... the other weight, not concerned about because I know that it comes off right away, and even if it doesn't, I could use it!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Yes, the extra weight could be good on you Steph! :haha: You are right- I have always lost it right away after but I always end up stressing too...you understand psychology lol...goes back to - what did Freud say?- ah, yes, _my mother _:haha: Anyway I have had my tobasco now and feel awesome. :smug: lol...I actually do use the Ramen noodles sometimes just never the packet that goes with it...I just add a tsp of soy sauce (for color I guess? :shrug:) and tobasco. Don't worry abut baby being too big. I actually don't think what we eat makes baby any bigger or smaller than he/she should be...I knew lot's of Athabascan ladies in Alaska that were so heavy (ok, obese :shhh:) you couldn't tell they were prego - one friend surprised her own family including her dh, when she suddenly went into labour and had a baby! Anyway, even being that heavy she had a little 7 lb baby :shrug: I think it's genetics? My mother told me I was only 5 pounds at birth and both my girls were 5...:shrug: Your little Brandon (?) will probably be the same weight Nicholas was.

Re: the cheese on noodles..I have done that especially in first tri when I craved cheese (all of my pregnancies I craved cheese first tri! ) and it's good. But I could abandon noodles and not miss them- I try not to eat toooo many carbs as dh is diabetic but I admit I did make mashed potatoes to go with pork steaks tonight :shhh: 

And you are right- they are cheap! Our local grocer has no competition so he cranks the price up on everything...like 8.99 a pound for the cheap grade beef! :wacko: So when dh asks me what's for dinner I laughingly respond "A four-ounce $3.99 and side of $2.99" lol! Beats driving the 120 miles to WalMart.


----------



## Grey Eyes

So here's my mostrecent luck...today I decided that I needed boxes for storage as I prep the house for baby. I look outside and it's calm and sunny so gather the girls to walk to the store to raid their empty box stash. As soon as we get to the store and get our boxes the wind just starts to howl and wail! wtf? So here I am with both girls holding onto my right hand and me trying to maintain my bag, Teagen's hat (kept blowing off in the wind:haha:) and two major huge boxes in my left! :roll: The wind kept yanking at the boxes so I had a terrible hand cramp by time we got home. Next time I take the _car _lol! Crazy Idaho weather!


----------



## Grey Eyes

K ladies...I am off to snooze :sleep: Wish me an uneventful _full nights sleep _(dream on, right?!). Here's to hoping T doesn't have any bad dreams and Kat just sleeps the night through...the other night she kept hollering so finally I ran into her room and she sat on the bed with her eyes closed and that characteristic frown on her face....as soon as I asked "what's wrong honey?" and she heard my voice she fell over backwards onto her pillow and was sound asleep! :rofl: I think she was asleep the whole time and was talking in her sleep :shrug: It was funny anyway!


----------



## shradha

3 long pages of post......wow.....you all are so quick.....
Temp 96.75 f same as yesterday.......FF has predicted O form cd12 -15.....:shrug:...... opk 2 lines ..but not dark...still I will take them as +..... BD.... was a bit busy...had to go to the grocery shop....


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, im 5dpo today and my temp dipped just like i expected to 97.63 today. Im use to the temp dip from 5dpo-9dpo so let's see if it happens this time around. DH and I dtd this morning and now we are getting ready to go running. I've been getting loads of creamy white cm. This morning it was so much up there that when i took the thermometer out (vaginally) there was so cm that flown down to the screen that i had to get tissue to wipe it off just to see my temp :shock: Of course I did a proper cleaning afterwards but that was alot of cm on my thermometer. I have no clue whats up with that. Yesterday was DH's last day at work because he resigned so now we get to spend as much time as possible with each other before he leaves. Also, we start our PT (physical traning) etc with the recruiter tomorrow :thumbup: So we will get in shape before boot camp. Well, i got to go now.


----------



## shradha

Really Patrice??????So much cum........ I dont have that much at all...just feel wetness whenever I go to the loo..... Does that much cum necessary?? Laura, Steph, Coy , Emma ....did you have so much come during ovulation and post???? Is something wrong with me???:shrug: Generally I am dry....Only during O I feel wetness.....


----------



## shradha

Patrice - so full on physical training going on ......Thats great! your body will become fit and toned.....I envy you .......wish I could start my workouts...... but I guess now TTC is imp for me more than anything......All the best!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shradha

Grey Eyes said:


> Oh man, I am craving tobasco again :( I am trying to break this cycle but can't seem to help it...something about tobasco at night seems to make my stomach feel better and I sleep better...Why is that? I worry about eating at night, don't want to be packing away any unnecessary food y'know? Usually I just make a very thin noodle soupe with tons of plain broth and spice it up with tobasco then sip it. :shrug: Am I weird?:nope:

Not at all......Today I went and got all sauces and pickles....Feel like eating all sour and spicy things:happydance:.....but its only going to go inside my stomach...Dh does'nt like spicy...


----------



## shradha

Today I met my friend after a long time in the grocery shop......after shopping we both went to the coffee palour opposite ....... She had changed a lot..... while talking she asked me about my forum......Actually in college I always wanted to have a forum of my own..it was my dream...but then got so mixed up..with job and then marriage...that my dream remained a dream.......Today old memories just flashed back.....:cry:...... When I told my Dh about it he told me ....its not too late..you can have one now....:happydance:.....Well its a huge commitment..... I need time to think about it....


----------



## lauraemily17

Grey Eyes said:


> I knew lot's of Athabascan ladies in Alaska that were so heavy (ok, obese :shhh:) you couldn't tell they were prego - one friend surprised her own family including her dh, when she suddenly went into labour and had a baby!

DH recently went to a job where someone had given birth not knowing she was pregnant. It was very sad though as the lady had severe learning difficulties, gave birth in the toilet and the baby drowned. Rasies lots of different questions though as to why none of her carers picked up she hadn't had any periods and why she wasn't on the pill. Also whether she became pregnant of her own accord or was abused. A lot assume abuse in cases like this but actually even people with severe learnign difficulties are sexually active, they can be quite permiscuous (not idea how to even begin to spell it!!) It's down to their carers to ensure they are as safe as possible.


----------



## lauraemily17

shradha said:


> Today I met my friend after a long time in the grocery shop......after shopping we both went to the coffee palour opposite ....... She had changed a lot..... while talking she asked me about my forum......Actually in college I always wanted to have a forum of my own..it was my dream...but then got so mixed up..with job and then marriage...that my dream remained a dream.......Today old memories just flashed back.....:cry:...... When I told my Dh about it he told me ....its not too late..you can have one now....:happydance:.....Well its a huge commitment..... I need time to think about it....

What would your forum be about? Bnb is the first and only forum I've used and I was a bit scared of it at first!! I'm not very techy!!


----------



## lauraemily17

Steph32 said:


> I've been having this problem where I just cannot get full. Maybe because every meal I feel like for some reason is my "last" meal (or _could_ be my last meal) so I'm trying to fill up or something. But I just want to eat everything, and I don't ever get full. I put on 2 pounds in the last week, and I hope it's me and not the baby! I just don't want to have a big baby... the other weight, not concerned about because I know that it comes off right away, and even if it doesn't, I could use it!

I love how confident you and Coy are about weight falling off so quickly! Really fills me with hope that I'm not going to be a whale forever!!

I've been like that with food over the past few weeks, always hungry regardless of what I've eaten. I wondered whether it was the body storing more for extra energy during labour? Maybe with the babies dropping as well we have more room in our tummies now?


----------



## lauraemily17

mzswizz said:


> AFM, im 5dpo today and my temp dipped just like i expected to 97.63 today. Im use to the temp dip from 5dpo-9dpo so let's see if it happens this time around. DH and I dtd this morning and now we are getting ready to go running. I've been getting loads of creamy white cm. This morning it was so much up there that when i took the thermometer out (vaginally) there was so cm that flown down to the screen that i had to get tissue to wipe it off just to see my temp :shock: Of course I did a proper cleaning afterwards but that was alot of cm on my thermometer. I have no clue whats up with that. Yesterday was DH's last day at work because he resigned so now we get to spend as much time as possible with each other before he leaves. Also, we start our PT (physical traning) etc with the recruiter tomorrow :thumbup: So we will get in shape before boot camp. Well, i got to go now.

I'm still wondering if you ovulated earlier, the abundance of cm would make me think you did. 

Thats great thay DH has now finished work so you get to spend lots of time together before he goes off training. Do you have anythign specific planned? (I assume lots of :sex: !!!) Have you got time off work as well?

Shradha - I never had a lot of cm throughout the month, for me a lot of cm towards the end of the month was a pregnancy sign. I started drinking lots of grapefruit juice and eating more alkeline food to naturally increase my cm which seemed to work and may well have helped me get pregnant. Might be worth you giving it a go? I also used preseed during my fertile window to help the spermies.


----------



## lauraemily17

Afm - feel really really rubbish today :(

I actually slept mucn better last night getting about 8 hours sleep with only 4 toiley trips but I feel a lot more tired today and I've got a horrible headache. I did have a busy morning though going shopping, cooking another big batch of bolognaise and doing some cleaning. It wasn;t really that much though, can't beleive I have such little stamina now!! I am also for the first time in a long time not very hungry today. My BP has been really good today so I'm not worried it's the pre-eclampsia, really hoping it's not the early signs of a cold as there's one going round at the minute. Tried to nap earlier as well which usually isn't a problem but couldn't get to sleep. Feel very zombie like!! Got a friend coming over later as well and not sure my head can handle a conversation right now!!


----------



## mzswizz

Laura-i dont know if i o'd earlier or not but i guess we should see. And we have to pretty much get physically ready for boot camp.


----------



## shradha

Laura- I wanted to have a forum on entertainment........ movies,music, sports, fun and jokes, food, chat etc.............

And if i ever have one....I want all your support coz you are my only friends here.....


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies- 

Steph- got a new baby yet??? :)

Laura- totally normal the way you feel. It's the stress and excitement of the impending inevitable :thumbup: You know it's going to happen - and it's going to be big - but never know for sure exactly when ... crazy, huh? Sleepless nights, restless days...pretty soon babes will be here and you can rest better. Maybe not more but better! :)

Shradha- cm (cervical mucous) is there to control what goes on in your vervix and to protect and clean the vaginal area...cervical mucous changes a lot throughout your cycle- dry, stciky- your infertile time. Copious and watery- approaching fertility. Stretchy and abundant (like egg whites uncooked, e.g., ewcm). Here is a link that has some good info..

https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/cervicalfluid.html

I usually noticed the dry periods, no cm to speak of just after AF...then as I approached my fertil;e period just before ovulation the cm would start to get watery then like egg whites. Never tons of it though like Patrice gets- she is unique in that regard I think :haha: If you are notincing that you do not have any cervical mucous during ov time then oyu may consider preseed as this helps sperm survive long enough to get tot he egg. If your cervial mucous is thick it will kill the sperm.

Patrice- gotta keep an eye on your chart as I am totally uncertain what to expect at this point! Bet you are going to miss dh when he is gone but 8 weeks will go by quickly! :thumbup:


----------



## shradha

lauraemily17 said:


> Steph32 said:
> 
> 
> I've been having this problem where I just cannot get full. Maybe because every meal I feel like for some reason is my "last" meal (or _could_ be my last meal) so I'm trying to fill up or something. But I just want to eat everything, and I don't ever get full. I put on 2 pounds in the last week, and I hope it's me and not the baby! I just don't want to have a big baby... the other weight, not concerned about because I know that it comes off right away, and even if it doesn't, I could use it!
> 
> I love how confident you and Coy are about weight falling off so quickly! Really fills me with hope that I'm not going to be a whale forever!!
> 
> I've been like that with food over the past few weeks, always hungry regardless of what I've eaten. I wondered whether it was the body storing more for extra energy during labour? Maybe with the babies dropping as well we have more room in our tummies now?Click to expand...

You just wait and see me.....when i get into your shoes.......I am going to be a football.....:happydance:and one more thing you are not a WHALE :nope:


----------



## Grey Eyes

AFM- crazy days, I have been having nose bleeds...wonder if it is hormones or increased blood supply?? :shrug: And today I woke up with a very stuffy nose and sneezing like crazy, allergies or something :shrug: Anyway...cooked breakfast for everyone and made myself some tea and toast. My appetite in the morning is never really huge, I think though that I should try to change my eating schedule to accomodate regularly with my excersize routines and sleep patterns. Maybe prevent myself eating at night :haha:

Today I have to finish upon a team assignment and nearly done with this ocurse- phew! Juvenile delinquency :nope:


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> Grey Eyes said:
> 
> 
> I knew lot's of Athabascan ladies in Alaska that were so heavy (ok, obese :shhh:) you couldn't tell they were prego - one friend surprised her own family including her dh, when she suddenly went into labour and had a baby!
> 
> DH recently went to a job where someone had given birth not knowing she was pregnant. It was very sad though as the lady had severe learning difficulties, gave birth in the toilet and the baby drowned. Rasies lots of different questions though as to why none of her carers picked up she hadn't had any periods and why she wasn't on the pill. Also whether she became pregnant of her own accord or was abused. A lot assume abuse in cases like this but actually even people with severe learnign difficulties are sexually active, they can be quite permiscuous (not idea how to even begin to spell it!!) It's down to their carers to ensure they are as safe as possible.Click to expand...

Oh, that is so horrible. Yes I am sure that they are sexually active but I am also a very cynical person and believe that this girl you write about was abused or taken advantage of...simply based upon the fact that the baby died- how could they not know she was laboring?! Also- yes, they would have recognized her cycles and someone must have been hiding this evidence. Also as I have been studying criminology I know that those who are under age or mentally less fit (as this scenario you describe) they are not responsible or accountable for their actions.... so the caretakers should be heartily held responsible. :shrug:


----------



## shradha

Coy- do you often have nose bleed? oh it must be a pain to work with a sniffy nose :hugs:.......


----------



## shradha

Ok ....... so I am fine....thats a relief....
Thanx laura and coy.....
opk didnt show up like yesterday ....so i am taking it as negative.....C line was darker than T line(T line was very light) ...last two days both lines were dark not too dark..

Steph- How are you??? Any news??


----------



## Grey Eyes

shradha said:


> Ok ....... so I am fine....thats a relief....
> Thanx laura and coy.....
> opk didnt show up like yesterday ....so i am taking it as negative.....C line was darker than T line(T line was very light) ...last two days both lines were dark not too dark..
> 
> Steph- How are you??? Any news??

Shradha- do you have a camera you can take pics with then upload to bnb? That way we can all take a look at your opks and see...I know it helped me tons when I posted pics on here. Everyone was so helpful in understanding my silly lines! :growlmad: Pretty soon my eyes just cross and all I see is lines :haha:


----------



## Grey Eyes

AFM- not sure why I am so exhauted all the time? I try to sleep but it is always interrupted :shrug: Today I have eaten protein but still have very little energy. I am gonna have to just take a deep breath and find it somewhere! :growlmad: lol! I need my energy...maybe that is why I wanted to eat that candybar yesterday :haha: A sugar-rush :rofl: Mmmm now I want another one....

I am feeling babes move a lot now, that is always such a relief and comfort! And I have been having this dry skin again, makes me think it is hormones with the nosebleeds and all? Anyway I have ordered some awesome lotion from Wal*Mart...here locally the best lotion they want about 13.00 US dolllars for but at online Wal*Mart I only pay $4.74 :roll: Sweet deal, now just have to wait it out for a few days.

Steph and Laura- can't wait for you two to have your bundles!! :happydance: Anyday now :) I am gonna be bump-buddies with Emma for a while after :thumbup: Then :nope: Hurry up Patrice and Shradha so I'm not bump-buddy-less :sad1: lol! I got my fx'd for you both, Shradha your chart actually looks very good and Patrice- your's also but I wonder what your temps will do tomorrow??


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies-

Just am chatty today, soo....:shrug:...
Well, I got some of my energy back! :smug: Took the girls on a very long walk up into the hills...spotted some horses that they got very excited over and had to pet. It's amazing how curious horses are of little kids! Dogs too! There was this very old yellow lab waiting at the bottom of the hill for them. We took a different path home so he became very sad :( lol. Then we found bushes of wild roses and moss roses so picked a bunch to put in a vase on the table. Bright red and bright yellow! Mmm smell awesome...oh, and light pink :) Anyway, then I fed the girls again :roll: lol, made a cheesecake, and now am cooking donner, steak and mashed potatoes again. Hey, spuds are on sale so :shrug: lol, dh just can't eat too many. :) My butt'll be wishin' I hadn't had _ANY_ _at all_ :rofl: Aw well :)


----------



## Grey Eyes

Yay! I got 100% marks for my assignment in Juvenile Justice--had to create a stupid flow chart for the entire system. It was a nightmare and I've been sweating bullets about my grade. Phew!\\:D/ Now on to the next one, lol! I tell ya, I think I stress about things just because I can! :wacko:


----------



## Steph32

Sorry I have not been on much. Lazy? Tired? Frustrated? I don't know. My moods change so rapidly... one second I'm excited and anxious, next I'm depressed and impatient. There are days when I think this baby is never going to come out, and I haven't even hit my due date yet! I guess I just REALLY REALLY don't want to go over my due date. So every day that goes by things are just a little more depressing. And everytime I get a hint of a contraction or cramp I get excited and think this is it, but no. I'm just really not getting any signs-- like losing my mucous plug or anything like that. Or that rush of energy at the end when those labor hormones kick in. Just feeling, well, blah. DH and I keep saying "the calm before the storm"-- things are just kind of monotonous right now, very boring... I felt like before we were all rushed to get things done, and now that we are all ready to go, we're just waiting on Brandon to be ready!

Don't worry, unless I have a 20 minute labor like Coy :haha: I will drop in and let you guys know asap when I am in labor... I wouldn't leave you guys hanging! So if I'm not on here for a few days, doesn't mean I'm having a baby! 

Coy- Congrats on your perfect score! So... managing a husband, 2 kids, one on the way and passing through law school with flying colors... yup, don't know how that's done!

Laura- Sorry you are not feeling so well. I think you are entering that zone where you are getting anxious and impatient... and uncomfortable. I understand!

Shradha- What exactly do you mean by a forum? Like starting an online forum or blog? I know you probably mean something simple like that but the language terminology is different. Oh and everyone has different amounts of cm... I know Patrice has always had an abundance of cm, but everyone is different. I would get a lot, maybe not as much as Patrice, just for the 5-7 day window around O. Some days more than others.

Patrice- Good luck with your training. So are you okay, either way, whether you get pregnant this cycle or not? What day would you actually start boot camp? Hoping either the initial training or the bootcamp doesn't interfere if you happen to be pregnant this month.


----------



## shradha

Temps shows a gradual rise......97.2 f.....opk surely negative..single line...my wetness has reduced...so i am hoping I have ovulated........


----------



## shradha

Steph- Forum means discussing things and sharing...having a community..... like BNB is a forum for TTC and pregnancy....mine would be on entertainment...... I would be wanting moderators/community leaders.....so I will need everyone's support.... as being one..(moderators/community leaders).:hugs:

We were thinking you have gone into labour as you were missing..... these are testing times dear .....I know you are a strong lady....very soon you will be having your beanie in your arms.... cant wait !!!!!!!!!!:happydance::hugs::thumbup:


----------



## shradha

Coy- Yea.....I should have taken a pic...next time....(hopefully dont need to test). 
Congratulations !!!!!!! 100% marks....you are too good hon:happydance:...So whats next? Are you joining a law firm???? 
Roses .....I just love them....... you do have a beautiful garden....... :flower: Do you know house riding?


----------



## shradha

Patrice - how are your temps going?? are they stable? and what about the training???


----------



## shradha

Laura- how are you? didnt see you online??


----------



## Grey Eyes

shradha said:


> Coy- Yea.....I should have taken a pic...next time....(hopefully dont need to test).
> Congratulations !!!!!!! 100% marks....you are too good hon:happydance:...So whats next? Are you joining a law firm????
> Roses .....I just love them....... you do have a beautiful garden....... :flower: Do you know house riding?

I am currently schooling for law school- it is advisable to have so many years of schooling with certain grade averages before entering our law school. Law School is fairly brief in comparison and I have been working with my instrcutor to prep for it. And no- what in heck is _*house riding??*_ :haha:


----------



## shradha

Grey Eyes said:


> shradha said:
> 
> 
> Coy- Yea.....I should have taken a pic...next time....(hopefully dont need to test).
> Congratulations !!!!!!! 100% marks....you are too good hon:happydance:...So whats next? Are you joining a law firm????
> Roses .....I just love them....... you do have a beautiful garden....... :flower: Do you know house riding?
> 
> I am currently schooling for law school- it is advisable to have so many years of schooling with certain grade averages before entering our law school. Law School is fairly brief in comparison and I have been working with my instrcutor to prep for it. And no- what in heck is _*house riding??*_ :haha:Click to expand...

Opps mistake.....horse riding....:dohh:


----------



## shradha

Coy- it must be morning now...had breakfast properly? whats prog for the day?


----------



## Grey Eyes

Lol, I had bagels and tea and fruit for breakfast- BUT when I got up I went outside to work out with my weights...walked the dog, watered the garden, then took my shower and got the shakes so bad I thought I was going topass out again! :dohh: It's from not eating soon enuogh. I thought I was being so good too :haha: But I drank some orange juice and that helped..._then_ I had breakfast :dohh:

Aha! Horse riding! That makes much more sense :haha: Yes, as a small girl I used to ride allt he time. My father had us on horses before we oculd walk but mother was afraid of them :wacko: and made him sell all of our horses :sad1: Oh well...dh loves horses also: when we move we will have them again. As it is we do not have room for them. Do you ride?


----------



## lauraemily17

Hi Ladies

Steph - hope you're having a happy day today. I think I'll feel the same if he's not here in 2 weeks of no more labour signs. I haven't reall had anything interesting happen since the other night, going to try DTD again tomorrow and see what that does. If that seems to be causing pains and I lose a bit more of my plug it'll become a regular occurnace. Of all the bring on labour techniques I have the most faith in that as the pessary used to induce labour has simila chemicals in seman hence why it's used!! Are DH and Nicholas getting excited that Brandon's arrival is so close?

Coy - what are you like with the eating?? I have a friend who's just like you and I know will be the same when she's pregnant. I really don't get it as I'm the complete opposite, if I don't eat breakfast, lunch and dinner I'm one very grumpy and hungry lady!! Even before I was pregnant. Might be due to my IBS though as that seems worse if a was eating at random times. It prob explains why I'm about 3 dress sizes bigger though! Bought a bnelly bandit from my friend today, I'm determined to shrink my tummy as quick as possible after Beanie arrives!!

Well done on your 100% score, that's amazing. I wish I had your brain power!

Shradha - How are you doing? I think you've ovulated and hope your temp goes up more tomorrow. I's say you're 1 or 2 dpo today. 

Afm - another day of not feeling too great but not too bad eithe really. A friend with her 9 month old daiughter came round for lunch. Was great to catch up and Beanie now has even more clothes!! Her daughter is gorgeous, a really happy little girl, didin't create up once, even when she as getting tired. She also loved my DH. Was memsorised by him and kept laughing and playing with him. For some reason he always has this effect on babies but specifically more so on little girls! He is just so good with them, a real natural. a lot better with the baby talk / play than I am. I'm hoping it'll kick in naturally for me when Beanie's born. It's lovely to see. He's going to be a great Daddy :D


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura- so cute about your dh and the little girls :haha: My dh has that effect also but they usually blush and stare then follow him around...:roll:...It's when they hit 15 years old or so that I start to get, well, mean with them LOL! And yes, kid-play-interaction will come very naturally for you...once you have beanie you'll realize there's a whole new world of behavior inside of you :rofl:

Re: eating...I love to eat! But generally I put it off for one reason or another or simply forget. I get busy with the girls you know? I may think "I'm starving!" at which point I'll think they are probably hungry too then I get distracted getting them food, then dh food, then I remember something else I had to do....and I forget :shrug: I am trying to be more sensible though. This morning I thought "I'll work out, shower, then eat" but I got a low blood sugar a lot faster than I thought I would...so I should have had juice or something before I did my work out.

I have heard that your chosen method is effctive to induce labor :shrug: I am not sure if that helped with my last two dd's or not. I think you are right though, that is what I remember hearing before. I have to admit it is funny hearing you ladies talk about planning to dtd though as dh and I have always been spontaneous but all you ladies just boss your men around :rofl: I can see you now : "How was your day honey? Go to the bedroom now! " lol!


----------



## lauraemily17

:rofl: I can see how it looks that way but I'm quite lucky, DH takes no convincing, just a more lingering kiss in bed does the trick!! I've not actually told him he's about to start getting very lucky again, hopefully it'll be a nice surprise!! Tempted to start it when he gets home from work tonight, it'll be gone 12 then so I'll be 37 weeks!! 

My friend generally forgets to eat through being too busy, I seem to arrange my life around meal times!! I have been warned though that that changes with kids.


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> My friend generally forgets to eat through being too busy, I seem to arrange my life around meal times!! I have been warned though that that changes with kids.

Yes it does! Everything changes as far as your schedule goes - you even have to time your showers around them and make it fast! lol!


----------



## Steph32

We actually haven't tried dtd yet... I WAS in the mood in the 2nd and early 3rd tri, but just sooo not right now. So I've been delaying it, but I'm thinking we probably should soon. Before now I just didn't want to force the baby into being born, although I'm getting comfortable with the idea now. Then again, I have also heard that it only works when baby is ready to come... just like any other method. Also, isn't it uncomfortable? I just can't imagine any position that would be comfortable right now. I can barely move.

My acupuncturist today sent me home with some moxa sticks (?) that I'm supposed to burn and hold next to feet, on the outside near my pinky toes. Supposed to help baby get in position for labor, good for breech and posterior babies. So, hopefully that's the first step in getting him ready. I guess also when the baby is not in anterior position, his head doesn't put much weight on the cervix so dilation doesn't happen.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph- I wonder if that is true about anterior positions preventing labor because of the lack of cervical stimulation...I would think it couldn't hold too much water (pun intended :haha:) because of the fact that there are babies anterior being born naturally...so something has to trigger it. I was in just this position with Katana...except that she was 2 weeks past due and it was driving me insane! I sooo couldn't wait for her to be born, lol. I was walking miles trying to jug her down. In the end she just came when it was time to come. Not sure if anything I did helped or not but according to MW if I had not they would have had to scrape my cervix and that just sounds scary to me :shock:


----------



## Grey Eyes

AFM- kids are driving me insane :dohh: First I have a final asignment to finish up as my wonderful teammate didn't show to complete her portion--which means as team leader I have to do it. So I bang that out. Then I cook dinner and the girls decide to gang up on me and refuse to eat it. They want their vitamins first (because they are gummies :roll:) then they want pasta- not steak and salad like I have made. So dh and I had two crying fit-throwing youngsters...I swear I don't think we have spoiled them (too much) but they do at times attempt to negate authority :grr: lol! So now I have a major headache :roll: I took tylenol and am working on my assignment...needless to say the girls ate what I gave them :haha: Kids. :roll:


----------



## Grey Eyes

K ladies, I am having issues again! Lol...I just tried on a pair of pants (I know, I know, _mistake_, lol) that I wore in first tri- they always fit fine, just the belly snugged you know? Well now the belly won't let me button of course (to be expected) but the _thighs are beginning to snug! _ Nnnoooooooooo!!!:cry:

Is it too soon for me to be getting this fat? When is the highest percentile of weight gain? I am trying to remember from my others....


----------



## shradha

Today feels good......nice weather.....it's windy.....love to be on the balcony with cool breeze...:happydance: what a relief......temps have gone up 97.3f... Didn't BD yesterday.....wanted to have a break.....


----------



## shradha

Laura- I guess I should be 2dpo today..but ff is not detecting :shrug:......

Beanie is going to be one lucky and pampered baby....dh is already so good with babies...


----------



## shradha

Coy- I don't know horse riding......:nope: although would love to learn.... We live in the city so can't have one..... Maybe if we plan to stay in a farm I would love to have many animals......:hugs:....duck, hen, sheep, dogs, horses....:flower:....

You do exercise with weights? Can you do it? I am so careful now a days....don't lift anything heavy...although I am not pregnant.....:dohh:....


----------



## shradha

Steph- 1 more week to go....I mean the DD..... How is your day going hon?


----------



## SpudsMama

Happy 37 weeks Laura! Full term! :happydance:

Shradha, I think you're 2dpo too, but FF won't confirm it until tomorrow. It always waits until you get to 3dpo before saying anything :thumbup: xx


----------



## shradha

Emma- you too feel the same...... Thank god...now I just have to wait and watch.....:hugs: opk came - ve......so I too feel I have ovulated....
How are you and your mom doing ?


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-my temps have a mind of their own lately. Yes i know i think 8 weeks will fly by.

Steph-i was okay with getting a bfp but now the decision has changed. Will explain it in my update. Also, for now, i am scheduled to go to boot camp on nov. 19th but im trying to go in earlier so just waiting to see what happens.

AFM, well today im 7dpo and as you can see, my temp keeps dropping lower and lower. It is actually the lowest temp i have had during my cycle. Also, with that being said, FF dropped my CL to around 97.6 which is good i guess. I know i said i would like a bfp now but our recruiter said i i was to get pregnant right now, i would be discharged and thats not good. So dh and i have bought condoms and are going to use those until we are stationed back together and get to do whatever we want then. So right now, we are WTT. I dont know whats going on with my temps and hoping this isnt an implantation dip. Also, i have told my recruiter that I want to leave asap so lets see if i could leave before november because if i can it will benefit us because dh and i will advance around the same time, i can get in and be stationed quicker, and also i dont have to worry about slacking in exercise because i know i would be once dh leaves. Yesterday, was with the recruiter, dh and i start physical training thursday so thats good. Also, we went to celebrate our nephew's 18th birthday. So was pretty busy and tired from all the running around. So we shall see what tomorrow's temp looks like. Im cd35 and usually af.starts on cd36 so maybe thats whats going on and if thats the case, maybe i am further along in the tww than i think.


----------



## lauraemily17

37 weeks, full term :happydance: :headspin: :happydance:

Operation evict Beanie has begun!! Been bouncing on my ball instead of lounging on the sofa, eaten half a pineapple do far today & will be dtd later with Dh. I'll also be drinking lots of raspberry leaf tea when it arrived tomorrow hopefully & be trying to walk more. Walking does tend to give me some mild period pains do hoping of I do more it'll turn into labour!!

Saw midwife this morning & alls good, beanie is now 4/5 engaged so getting there slowly. Midwife told me to get the consultant to write down their birth plan for me at my appointment next week as she also expects me to be induced at 40 weeks & said she may then be able to give me a sweep at 39 weeks!! It's so close now! Really hoping for a natural labour though do get a wriggle on Beanie!! :D


----------



## lauraemily17

Patrice - as you've had 2 days of dropping temps I think ad may be around the corner, unless it goes back up again tomorrow. If you are pregnant could you enlist once the baby's born & go with DH to wherever he's stationed as his spouse?

Shradha - I agree with Em, 2 dpo today, ff will pick it up tomorrow. 

Emma - have you recovered from your anti D injection? Sounds nasty. I've heard steroid injections ate just as bad.


----------



## lauraemily17

Coy - I've read that 2nd tri
Is often the most weight gain, I saw a thread on it as well a while ago & general consensus was 2nd tri with ladies actually losing weight in the 3rd tri!! That said I think the last few weeks in the 3 rd tri are also pretty big on weight gain. I'm going to brave weighing myself tomorrow. Very scared but needs to be done!!

Steph - I actually feel more comfortable now dtd as my pelvis is a lot less sore & I've got used to the swollen feeling!! We can only do 2 positions though, spooning & doggy!! How's your pelvis these days?


----------



## SpudsMama

Yep, all recovered from yesterday's injection :thumbup: It hurt as she was doing it, then the site went numb for a few minutes, followed by a dead arm for an hour or two. At least now blood tests will seem like a doddle in comparison! (Remind me of that when I'm getting nervous of more bloods in a couple of weeks :haha:). 

Coy - I definitely gained a lot of weight during second tri. I'm only three weeks into third tri but it seems to have slowed down for now. I'm sure I'll have a few really big spurts though as Spud packs on the pounds ready for coming out! 

Laura - I can't believe we're talking about evicting Beanie already, time has just flown by! I always used to think we were quite close in dates, but now it seems as if you're miles ahead of where I am :dohh: 

Patrice - Either AF is about to arrive or it's one hell of an implantation dip. I'm thinking maybe you did ovulate a bit earlier and now is the time AF should be due? xx


----------



## Grey Eyes

SpudsMama said:


> Yep, all recovered from yesterday's injection :thumbup: It hurt as she was doing it, then the site went numb for a few minutes, followed by a dead arm for an hour or two. At least now _*blood tests will seem like a doddle in comparison! (Remind me of that when I'm getting nervous of more bloods in a couple of weeks*_ :haha:).

Lol, Emma, I like the way you think :thumbup: Thatis exactly how I would view it. You are a veteran to the needle now- no more worries :grr:


----------



## lauraemily17

Last bump pic perhaps, wishful thinking more like!!

Doesnt look like its growing much now to me but it measured 38 this morning do must be. 

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/373aec26.jpg

Nasty stretch marks :(

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/4fa4a870.jpg


----------



## Steph32

Still waiting... lol... for the last couple of nights I've seemed to have had BH contractions and/or cramps that keep me kind of half awake all night. I get most of my period like cramps during the day, especially in the evening, and then BH at night. Who knows. I can't get my hopes up anymore!

Laura- Happy 37 weeks! Finally! So we both have our eviction plans now ;) My pelvis still hurts, it's more or less on its' last legs so just bearing through the pain for hopefully only another few days... I'm just taking things one day at a time at this point. I always think... ok... one more day... then it's one more day... again...lol... At my appt on Fri they also mentioned they could do a sweep. I wonder if it's uncomfortable? Also having induction sessions with my acu on Fri and Sat.

Coy- I think weight gain is pretty much steady throughout the 2nd and 3rd tri, they say 1 lb a week, although like I mentioned before the baby (and your weight in general) will go through growth spurts. Try not to worry, you are not fat  It's much needed weight for baby!

Emma- Glad you managed to get through your injection... it really made your arm numb like that? How is it different than getting any other injection, just more painful at the site? Do you have to do any more during this pregnancy?

Patrice- Well it looks like you're all set with what you're plan is. Although, you are 7 dpo so you _could_ be pregnant this cycle?

Shradha- I don't know FF well, but it's fairly obvious to me that you are 2dpo.


----------



## Steph32

Laura- Nice bump pics! I wish I had your belly right now, the way mine sticks out so far it's like carrying around an extra load that's just hanging off of my body. I have to hold it up! Yours looks so compact and "one" with your body! He's really nuzzled in there. I've been measuring 2-3 weeks ahead since 35 weeks... so if I'm 39 weeks now, I must be measuring like 41-42 weeks! Yikes!


----------



## Steph32

I keep thinking about how Nicholas was born at 39 + 1, which is tomorrow for me. Even though I know all babies are different and come when they need to, I can't help but compare and feel a little depressed that this is going to go on forever! Also, I started having *real* contractions with him at 38 + 4 so the fact that I've had no signs, no painful contractions, makes me wonder just when he is going to come?! I feel like, shouldn't I have lost some of my mucous plug by now at least??


----------



## lauraemily17

Steph - I really wouldn't worry about lack of symptoms. Of my friends who have had number 2 there was little warning compared to their first. Your body has done it all before so doesn't need all the early contractions to loosen things up. Try & stay relaxed as that's supposed to help, being anxious apparently slows everything down. I'm trying to calm my excitement down as the adrenaline rush will not help me go into labour early!! 

I love how round & sticky out your bump is, to me that's a proper bump!! Can imagine its more uncomfortable. Think mines the way it is partly as its my first, apparently the uterus is more pear shaped for first then apple shaped for seconds. I also have pretty wide hips even before being pregnant & even more do now do he can snuggle down there easier, he's always been a low baby other than when he had his breech adventure!!


----------



## Steph32

Yeah, you know they say how adrenaline is the opposite of oxytocin and how it slows/stops contractions, but I felt like that is what I had going for me first time around. But maybe that's why it still took 4 days? I don't feel much adrenaline this time, just a bit "blah" and depressed. So maybe I need to get my excitement up or something to get the oxy starting to flow? It's just hard when there's not much to really go on right now!

You may be carrying low but your bump is pretty tight to your body. I feel like I'm very low but because it hangs out so much it puts a lot of my weight forward. So do you know for sure he's head down now? Do they tell you what kind of position he's in, if he's anterior already?


----------



## Steph32

Oh one more thing you may want to add to your eviction plans... and maybe I'll try this again, even though I can't move as well... but the night I started having real contractions with N we went dancing, and I believe it was the merengue (sp?) line that really shook things up! I remember feeling great and I wasn't any pain, I hardly even felt pregnant... so to me dancing and shaking my booty was no big deal, but people were looking at me funny! I didn't feel like things got shook up until later that night at home, I was about to go to bed and the contractions started. So you might want to give latin dancing a try? ;)


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies!

Steph- I think the anti-D injections are so painful because of the consistancy of the liquid...similar to a cortisone shot? Re: BH and period like cramps...tbh I think this is beginning labor, in a ll reality I can't imagine it as anything else. At this point in your pregnancy any cramp is a good positive cramp! :thumbup: You are probably dialating more now too...when do you go for your next exam? Also- the sweep: R U talking about scraping of the cervix? I asked my mw about this as she threatened to perform this when Kat was so overdue...she was usuallya very comforting perosn but at this looked me straight int he eye and told me that it is uncomfortable, I would not like it- apparently causes cramps and bleeding. Nothing to worry about though. If oyu have to it just hastens birth. She told me usually within 12 hours labor will start. So def preferable to the possible negative side effects of pitocin:thumbup: Keep walking girl! You'll jug babes down yet :haha:

Laura- beautiful bump! And I cannot help but think at this point you will lose whatever baby weight you have pretty darn fast! It all looks to be in your tummy :thumbup: And re: the wide hips--lucky you! :thumbup: That means babes will slide out easier! I have very narrow hips, or at least when I first got married I did. I used tojoke with dh about laying me down and using me as a ruler. He is very proud of himself because I have what he calls "woman hips" now :roll: After birth your hips will go back some but generally you keep some width...so all of my pre-pregnancy narrow-hip jeans had to go to trash :( lol! You and Steph are determined to have these babies this week :rofl: I don't blame you I was so eager in the last few weeks--Kat made me wait an x-tra 2!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> Oh one more thing you may want to add to your eviction plans... and maybe I'll try this again, even though I can't move as well... but the night I started having real contractions with N we went dancing, and I believe it was the merengue (sp?) line that really shook things up! I remember feeling great and I wasn't any pain, I hardly even felt pregnant... so to me dancing and shaking my booty was no big deal, but people were looking at me funny! I didn't feel like things got shook up until later that night at home, I was about to go to bed and the contractions started. So you might want to give latin dancing a try? ;)

Lol, Steph! I have to say- shaking your booty is probably what got it done! Nicholas couldn't help that downward path at that point :haha: Kind of hard when Mom is jumping and shaking, lol! Good job!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Oh- I meant to ask you Steph and Laura-

are either of you performing the perennial massage? I cannot help but encourage you to do so...wow, I couldn't believe the difference in recovery and pain/chafing with my second birth. A somewhat embarassing exersize but boy was it worth it! :thumbup:


----------



## Steph32

I have been trying to do the massage, although I don't think I'm doing a great job at it. I also don't know if I'm "stretching" it enough. But I have a bottle of olive oil in the shower and I try it when I can, it's just hard for me to get into position to reach! I did have a 2nd degree tear with N, but recovery wasn't so bad, and once I had him I didn't even may attention to it. I also think my Dr did a good job sewing it up.

I can't believe you went 2 weeks overdue... I'd go nuts!! At that point were you trying any natural induction methods (other than walking, etc)?

I think the sweep is different from what you're talking about. I've never heard of a "scrape" of the cervix... ouch! I think what they do here is just stick their fingers in there and give a little shake around the membranes to try to loosen things up.


----------



## Steph32

My mom was almost 3 weeks overdue with me. And I came out at 10 lbs! Ugh! My poor mother. So Katana was only about 5-6 lbs right? Even for being 2 weeks late?!


----------



## Steph32

Grey Eyes said:


> Steph32 said:
> 
> 
> Oh one more thing you may want to add to your eviction plans... and maybe I'll try this again, even though I can't move as well... but the night I started having real contractions with N we went dancing, and I believe it was the merengue (sp?) line that really shook things up! I remember feeling great and I wasn't any pain, I hardly even felt pregnant... so to me dancing and shaking my booty was no big deal, but people were looking at me funny! I didn't feel like things got shook up until later that night at home, I was about to go to bed and the contractions started. So you might want to give latin dancing a try? ;)
> 
> Lol, Steph! I have to say- shaking your booty is probably what got it done! Nicholas couldn't help that downward path at that point :haha: Kind of hard when Mom is jumping and shaking, lol! Good job!Click to expand...

Yeah, I wish I could have a repeat performance, but I can hardly walk let alone shake and jump! I try to get on my hands and knees and sway my hips, or bounce on the birth ball... but actually doing a salsa dance or something, that'll be difficult but I'll try!


----------



## shradha

Laura- so it's just matter of time ......... I too wish you have a natural labour..... Nice pics........lovely bump.....beanie....we all are waiting for you....:hugs:.....don't trouble momma.....


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hm...the perennial massage can be difficult..Always was easier for me to stand up and put one foot on the tub edge. Just fingers in about to second knuckel (sp) and pull the edges apart. You prob think it's not doing much good (that's what I though, like didn't know if I was doing it right?) but it helped.

And yes- Kat was 2 weeks overdue little squirt! And still only 5 pounds 10 ounces. So she needed the time...We had to perform US every two days to measure ambiotic fluid though. I have heard bad things about pitocin and it's effects on baby so decided to try not to induce. Let's see..what did I do to start labor? Um, walking yes, stretching, squats...that's about it. I am too nervous to drink herbs of any kind. 

Oh, you mentioned something earlier about adrenalin acting as the opposite to oxytocin? I wonder- I was so stressed because of what wa sgoing on with my job at the point in my pregnancy that my MW told me my stress levels were preventing the necessary hormones to cause labor induction. So I tried to destress alot. Stopped worrying about schedules, etc. In fact when I went into labor I had pulled a late night movie fest for myself and fell asleep on the ocuch. When I woke up at 7 a.m. I got my first twinge.


----------



## shradha

Steph- you are Laura are going through the same phase.....anytime anyday.......ohhhhh 2 babies....... Brandon waiting for you too ........ Momma is having pain......come soon.... Has the pain reduced dear ?

Having lower back pain from evening....had trouble while walking.....and when I reached home... I started having headache...... Now feeling better.......


----------



## Grey Eyes

Shradha- I agree, I think you are about 2-3 days DPO. So am looking to see oyur crosshairs tomorrow on ff! As your temp rises it indicates ovulation has occurred and yours are rising nicely and staying in a good range. TWW! :thumbup:


----------



## shradha

Emma- I am getting scared of all those needles......can't imagine.....specially after your experience with anti d ....... I am really worried......:dohh:...... So now the next dose will be after delivery .....


----------



## Steph32

Grey Eyes said:


> Oh, you mentioned something earlier about adrenalin acting as the opposite to oxytocin? I wonder- I was so stressed because of what wa sgoing on with my job at the point in my pregnancy that my MW told me my stress levels were preventing the necessary hormones to cause labor induction. So I tried to destress alot. Stopped worrying about schedules, etc. In fact when I went into labor I had pulled a late night movie fest for myself and fell asleep on the ocuch. When I woke up at 7 a.m. I got my first twinge.

Hmm I might have to do just that! Maybe if I take my mind off of dates, timing, etc and relax it'll help get those hormones releasing... 

Shradha- Yes, I'm in a lot of pain but I keep trying to tell myself it's not much longer...


----------



## shradha

Coy- I was a big baby...9 1/2 pounds..... My mom before pregnancy was 37 kg when she was about to deliver she was 59 kgs...........:flower:.......my grand mom really fed her too much.....


----------



## shradha

Steph- so sad.......I wish I could help....did you call the doctor? How long is the pain going to last? Feeling terrible for you......:hugs:


----------



## Steph32

Thanks, don't worry, it's just par for the course... it's the tenderness on my pubic bone that is the worst... I think if I was earlier in the pregnancy I would definitely be more proactive about it. But I've also tried when it first started but there's really not much to do at this point. My support belt doesn't help and just turning over in the bed or walking is excruciating. That's why baby needs to come asap...


----------



## SpudsMama

I think the reason the anti D hurts more than regular injections is because it has to penetrate the muscle. I'm assuming that's why anyway :shrug: I have to have another on the 23rd July (I'll be 36 weeks) and another after the birth if she's rhesus positive :thumbup:

I'm sorry you're feeling so rough Steph, it won't be long now and it'll all be so worth it! :cloud9: xx


----------



## shradha

Emma- do we need 3 injections? Coz when I asked the doc she told me 1 in 7 th month of pregnancy and the other after baby comes:shrug:


----------



## shradha

Steph- so it's all ok.....normal....... You must b tired......:hugs:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Well, I remembered to eat today :thumbup: Granted it was already 2 p.m. :haha: Salad and cottage cheese...healthy, right? :) Babes seems to like it as she is jumping around like crazy today! Now I'm going to chug some water and go for a walk with the girls. Today is a no-school day so I may work ont heir room, work in the yard, etc...I finished the one course, now on to Criminal Organizations :shrug:


----------



## lauraemily17

Hate to tell you this shradha but the theory os babies generally weigh somewhere between Mum and Dads birth weight so you may have a large baby. Does that theory work for your kids Steph and Coy? DH and I both weighed 7 1/2 lbs so in theory Beanie should be near there. I'm not so sure he'll get to that size though but we'll see, perhaps if he gets to 40 weeks he might.

Re the perinial massage I'm not doing it. I reallly really hate the feeling of it pulling down and stinging a bit. I'm so not going to like the ring of fire in labour but at least that's over in a couple of minutes I hope! I know doing the massage can make that better but still can't bring myself to do it!!

Steph - I'd love to go Salsa dancing but there's no classes that I know of and even if there was DH would not even consider going, he hates dancing and to be honest is rubbosh at it!! I have been thinking of getting my wii fit out though and doing the step aerobic excercises at that should be a good jiggle, a little hesitant though in case I fall off it!! I'm therefore sticking with the ball at the mo but bouncing and moving my pelvis forwards & backwards, to the side and round in circles. Its certainly doing something as feeling pretty sore down there, may just be my pelvis though. Sorry you're still suffering so badly with your pelvis Steph, I'd be feeling really down if mine was still really bad. I think it's a bit odd how my pain pretty much completely went, perhaps all along it was a nerve he was sitting on or he was headbutting the left side of my pelvis??!!

At my appointment today Beanie was in the same position as he always is, on the right of the bump (although not as far right now) facing the left. From what I understand it's not a great position to engage from, the are better on the left side or anterior. I guess it shows the width of my pelvis is pretty good if he's engaging from that angle. I can't understand why he is always on the right though as I spend 75% of my time sleeping on the left which is supposed to get babies to move to the left simply due to gravity!! I think he may be an ackward and determined little boy, just like his Mummy!!


----------



## shradha

Grey Eyes said:


> Well, I remembered to eat today :thumbup: Granted it was already 2 p.m. :haha: Salad and cottage cheese...healthy, right? :) Babes seems to like it as she is jumping around like crazy today! Now I'm going to chug some water and go for a walk with the girls. Today is a no-school day so I may work ont heir room, work in the yard, etc...I finished the one course, now on to Criminal Organizations :shrug:

Busy day for you... Good you ate something.....it's 2.30 am.....

I better :sleep:.....good nite friends


----------



## lauraemily17

Grey Eyes said:


> Well, I remembered to eat today :thumbup: Granted it was already 2 p.m. :haha: Salad and cottage cheese...healthy, right? :) Babes seems to like it as she is jumping around like crazy today! Now I'm going to chug some water and go for a walk with the girls. Today is a no-school day so I may work ont heir room, work in the yard, etc...I finished the one course, now on to Criminal Organizations :shrug:

Yay for remembering to eat!! Perhaps we shoud all remind you on here everyday as well!!

Enjoy your no school day, don't work too hard on everything else. You really deserve a day off and simpky relax with our family.


----------



## lauraemily17

shradha said:


> Grey Eyes said:
> 
> 
> Well, I remembered to eat today :thumbup: Granted it was already 2 p.m. :haha: Salad and cottage cheese...healthy, right? :) Babes seems to like it as she is jumping around like crazy today! Now I'm going to chug some water and go for a walk with the girls. Today is a no-school day so I may work ont heir room, work in the yard, etc...I finished the one course, now on to Criminal Organizations :shrug:
> 
> Busy day for you... Good you ate something.....it's 2.30 am.....
> 
> I better :sleep:.....good nite friendsClick to expand...

Wow, 2.30am, we're all night owls on here! Sleep well. Looking forward to seeing tomorrows temp.


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> Re the perinial massage I'm not doing it. I reallly really hate the feeling of it pulling down and stinging a bit. I'm so not going to like the ring of fire in labour but at least that's over in a couple of minutes I hope! I know doing the massage can make that better but still can't bring myself to do it!!

Lol! :haha: I like that determination: "I'm not doing it" lol! Oh and as far as the "ring of fire" I don't remember ever having it :shrug: tbh the only pain I remember is the contraction pain...everything vaginal or in that, um, area, is usually pretty numb :thumbup: So no worries! I just recall the pm helping in so far as recovery...(tmi warning) I was able to pee right after birth and not a bit of stinging! It felt like a miracle lol!


----------



## lauraemily17

Grey Eyes said:


> lauraemily17 said:
> 
> 
> Re the perinial massage I'm not doing it. I reallly really hate the feeling of it pulling down and stinging a bit. I'm so not going to like the ring of fire in labour but at least that's over in a couple of minutes I hope! I know doing the massage can make that better but still can't bring myself to do it!!
> 
> Lol! :haha: I like that determination: "I'm not doing it" lol! Oh and as far as the "ring of fire" I don't remember ever having it :shrug: tbh the only pain I remember is the contraction pain...everything vaginal or in that, um, area, is usually pretty numb :thumbup: So no worries! I just recall the pm helping in so far as recovery...(tmi warning) I was able to pee right after birth and not a bit of stinging! It felt like a miracle lol!Click to expand...

The lack of stinging is tempting but I'm quite happy to pee in the bath or shower if neccessery!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> Grey Eyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lauraemily17 said:
> 
> 
> Re the perinial massage I'm not doing it. I reallly really hate the feeling of it pulling down and stinging a bit. I'm so not going to like the ring of fire in labour but at least that's over in a couple of minutes I hope! I know doing the massage can make that better but still can't bring myself to do it!!
> 
> Lol! :haha: I like that determination: "I'm not doing it" lol! Oh and as far as the "ring of fire" I don't remember ever having it :shrug: tbh the only pain I remember is the contraction pain...everything vaginal or in that, um, area, is usually pretty numb :thumbup: So no worries! I just recall the pm helping in so far as recovery...(tmi warning) I was able to pee right after birth and not a bit of stinging! It felt like a miracle lol!Click to expand...
> 
> The lack of stinging is tempting but I'm quite happy to pee in the bath or shower if neccessery!!Click to expand...

There is some of that that goes on! Lol, actually with my first dd my MW gave me a water bottle type thing and you just fill it with warm water and squirt it where you have to when you go. Very useful :thumbup:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Oh- *Steph and Laura*: While we're on the subject :winkwink: in your hospital bags did you remember to pack sanitary pads? There is quite a bit of bleeding afterward...Laura it's like an extremely heavy AF...and the regular or even overnight pads were never suficient for me at the hospital for right after (and hospital provides insufficient also :roll:) so I buy those pads that are intended for bladder leakage...I know it's a bit embarrassing when you buy them (just whistle and stare at the cieling, lol) but they work perfectly and no worries about leaks. I figure I have enough to worry about without worrying about soiling my clothes or the bed or couch :roll:


----------



## lauraemily17

I like the sound of that water bottle!! 

Thanks for the tip Coy. I already buy panty liners for a weak bladder due to leakage!! I've got 30 packs of maternity pads if which 20 are in my hospital bag, they're huge so hoping they'll do!! I'm also going to see if I can find any cheap cheap pj bottoms tomorrow as Ive heard you can leake, even with a pillow sized pad between your legs!! 

Remind me why I'm eager to bring on labour & all the pain/blood that comes with it!!!


----------



## Steph32

Laura- I weighed almost 10 lbs, and DH weighed around 8 lbs. So that theory wasn't true for Nicholas, as he weighed 6lb14. And hopefully not true for this one either!!!! So it sounds like beanie is ROP (right occiput posterior) or ROA (right occiput anterior). I've been looking at the belly mapping site and trying to understand positions. Brandon switches from OP to ROP because sometimes I feel his kicks/rolls on the front, and sometimes off to the the left side. Re: the dancing, you don't have to go to a class to do it. Just do it at home! (That way there's nothing embarrassing about it if you're not doing it right!) But using the Wii sounds like a god idea too! Anything to get moving!

I had the same experience as Coy with the pushing part, I did not have much if any sensation down there, or the "ring of fire" as they call it, I was pretty much numb after all the contractions. The only thing I felt was an intense downward energy and an out of control urge to push... no pain though, just intense. So even though I had a 2nd degree tear, I didn't even feel it! 

Coy- Definitely got the pads packed in the bag. Although I remember wearing the HUGE hospital ones along with big net underwear over my entire abdomen and those were pretty sufficient.


----------



## Steph32

lauraemily17 said:


> Remind me why I'm eager to bring on labour & all the pain/blood that comes with it!!!

Because we're eager to get it over with!!!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> Coy- Definitely got the pads packed in the bag. Although I remember wearing the HUGE hospital ones along with big net underwear over my entire abdomen and those were pretty sufficient.

OMG, I forgot about the giant net underwear! :haha: :rofl: They were so super comfortable (but so damned ugly) I almost didn't want to get rid of them :haha:


----------



## shradha

Good morning.... Temp 97.4 f ..... Ff is showing me as 3dpo....though I feel I have ovulated earlier.... How the charts should be? Will the temp be stable or will it come down ?


----------



## shradha

Steph- has the pain reduced? How are you now?


----------



## shradha

Laura- how is beanie doing? Any signs of contractions?


----------



## shradha

Coy- so it's like bleeding and bleeding.....:wacko: after giving birth too..... 
It's too early to remind you....but don't skip dinner..... Eat at least your share.....

Yea...like everyone you too were right in saying about ff.....thanx


----------



## Grey Eyes

shradha said:


> Good morning.... Temp 97.4 f ..... Ff is showing me as 3dpo....though I feel I have ovulated earlier.... How the charts should be? Will the temp be stable or will it come down ?

No, your temps look perfect! In fact this is a very steady rise! A perfect rise if you ask me...possible bfp soon? :happydance: That'd be sooo awesome! :dance: And you got your crosshairs! All the ladies were right- ff and signature 3dpo crosshairs! :thumbup: You are officially at least 3 days into the tww! Now we wait for testing day,right? Let's see...if you ov on Sunday you could test in the next 6-8 days with a early hpt! So, maybe next Wednesday? 

How are you feeling? What's your plan today? It sure doesn't seem like you slept very long but then again my day has gone by fast!


----------



## Grey Eyes

AFM- well, I cut the weeds in the front yard, back yard, ran errands, paid bills, blew up the girls pool (manualy again :wacko: - why oh why do I do that?!) ran and got groceries, cooked dinner, washed dishes, gave the girls a bath, and now I am relaxing for minute...I did eat dinner this time round :) And took my vitamins, at least I don't forget those!

Light-weight school for the next few days so think I will take advantage of it and try to get the girls/baby's room finished up :thumbup:


----------



## shradha

Yes.....:hugs:..now it's all wait and watch for me......will test next Tuesday.... Planning to go for a lipid profile test for me and dh next week.... I just hope they are not too high....I don't want to take any kind of pills to control cholesterol or so....I was always normal....but in feb when I took a test my vldl, serum trigi, all crossed the boundary....so it was now in high range... These few months have neglected health..... Have even put on weight.... I m really worried.....


----------



## shradha

So busy day for you.....good you had your dinner...... It's 8 am now but I feel very drowsy..... Weather is dull no sun till now....I think it's going to rain...finally....planning to make pancakes for breakfast.....today it's cleaning day and laundry for me .......


----------



## shradha

Coy- just did some corrections with the earlier post to you.....I guess was really sleepy....I didn't even see what I posted.....it was bleed instead of breed....you must have laughed your guts out:haha:........


----------



## Grey Eyes

shradha said:


> Coy- just did some corrections with the earlier post to you.....I guess was really sleepy....I didn't even see what I posted.....it was bleed instead of breed....you must have laughed your guts out:haha:........

I did wonder... but on bnb _anything_ goes! :haha: lol


----------



## Grey Eyes

Why do you say you have neglected health? In what way are oyu unhealthy? I know yu mentioned your dh has diabetes- I know that can be very difficult to manage :( It can be scary too! I hope your test results for lipids come back good :thumbup:


----------



## Jojono2

hi, if anyone could be of any help would be sooo grateful!!!

I have pcos and irregular periods that can range from 34-87 days!!! over the last 3-4 months they have become more regular, 38, 34, 35 days, last month we used the clearblue fertility monitor, i got high readings from cd16-26, no peak! anyway I am now on cd45 and no sign of period, if i did ovulate surely i was due on around cd40? just dont want to test cause im sooo fed up of bfns and just dont think it will be positive


----------



## Steph32

Just a quick update. Still waiting...


----------



## shradha

Grey Eyes said:


> Why do you say you have neglected health? In what way are oyu unhealthy? I know yu mentioned your dh has diabetes- I know that can be very difficult to manage :( It can be scary too! I hope your test results for lipids come back good :thumbup:

Yes I was healthy. All my tests always came normal. I use to workout, sleep and eat right. Never stressed. But from the time I have been TTC..everything has taken a back seat. Every month i feel I am going to get a BFP so I should not strain myself...prevent Miscarriage.....so stressed out...I sleep less, stopped workouts, eat a lot of junk and chocolate cakes....as a result have put on weight.. When checked my lipid profile...it had jumped the normal range and everything was in high level. its almost 2 months ..now i am scared coz i feel it may have gone further up...i dont want to eat pills ..not now...want a healthy baby....pills can have side effects.......i should have taken care...but things are not that easy..... feel so much of load on my back..... 
Sorry coy..y am I saying all this....we all have enough on our minds.... I know you too have things on your head....so much more than I can handle...thats why I call you super mom.....


----------



## Steph32

Jojono2 said:


> hi, if anyone could be of any help would be sooo grateful!!!
> 
> I have pcos and irregular periods that can range from 34-87 days!!! over the last 3-4 months they have become more regular, 38, 34, 35 days, last month we used the clearblue fertility monitor, i got high readings from cd16-26, no peak! anyway I am now on cd45 and no sign of period, if i did ovulate surely i was due on around cd40? just dont want to test cause im sooo fed up of bfns and just dont think it will be positive

Well, it could be one of 3 things:
1) you're pregnant
2) you ovulated really late
3) you didn't ovulate or haven't ovulated yet

I would take an hpt, you never know!


----------



## Steph32

Shradha- do you have naturopathic or ayurvedic doctors there you could see?


----------



## shradha

Steph32 said:


> Just a quick update. Still waiting...

So sweet of you to give an update ....I was thinking about you and laura.....any progress??? i mean any signs???


----------



## shradha

I guess I will visit an ayurvedic doc......I am waiting for this months results.. then will go and visit....the thing with ayurveda is that it gives a lot of heat in the stomach.....I dont want to create any problem during implantation or so....once I get a + result then I can tell the doctor accordingly......to take care..before that i cant say anything.....:shrug:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies! How is everyone today?

Shradha- as far as exersizing: it is perfectly fine to life weights, jog, walk anything like that while ttc- just not to the point that you totally strip your body of fat and you effect your monthly cycles in a negative way. In fact exersize can be very beneficial! Once you are prego you can continue to do anything that you did before unless your doc tell you otherwise. As far as exersize affecting implantation- it won't. The uterus is so small that the egg has to burrow into it and the uterus grows as the embryo grows-- so virtually impossible to "jug it loose" so to speak! I had thse worries too but you are much better off statying healthy and exersizing to keep healthy rather than giving it all up in fear of preventing pregnancy. You have to see to yourself first! :thumbup: So stay healthy :)

If you do anything different just make sure to take your multi-vitamin, Folic Acid, cut out caffeine and too much of salt, and drink lots of water (stay hydrated). And bd alot :haha: But at this point in your cycle I wouldn't start any heavy exersizing as you could have a bfp just around the corner :thumbup: :)


----------



## shradha

Grey Eyes said:


> Hi ladies! How is everyone today?
> 
> Shradha- as far as exersizing: it is perfectly fine to life weights, jog, walk anything like that while ttc- just not to the point that you totally strip your body of fat and you effect your monthly cycles in a negative way. In fact exersize can be very beneficial! Once you are prego you can continue to do anything that you did before unless your doc tell you otherwise. As far as exersize affecting implantation- it won't. The uterus is so small that the egg has to burrow into it and the uterus grows as the embryo grows-- so virtually impossible to "jug it loose" so to speak! I had thse worries too but you are much better off statying healthy and exersizing to keep healthy rather than giving it all up in fear of preventing pregnancy. You have to see to yourself first! :thumbup: So stay healthy :)
> 
> If you do anything different just make sure to take your multi-vitamin, Folic Acid, cut out caffeine and too much of salt, and drink lots of water (stay hydrated). And bd alot :haha: But at this point in your cycle I wouldn't start any heavy exersizing as you could have a bfp just around the corner :thumbup: :)

Coy- Thanx dear........... I will take care..atleast from tom ..will try and have a healthy lifestyle....... The way you are saying good chances of bfp...... i really wish.. what you say comes TRUE... :happydance::hugs:.......

Today suddenly dh comes and tells me....if you give me something..All my tensions and frustrations will go away........... I was surprised coz he has never mentioned anything like this before....:shrug:...and I always used to think he has work tensions.....:dohh:


----------



## Grey Eyes

shradha said:


> Grey Eyes said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! How is everyone today?
> 
> Shradha- as far as exersizing: it is perfectly fine to life weights, jog, walk anything like that while ttc- just not to the point that you totally strip your body of fat and you effect your monthly cycles in a negative way. In fact exersize can be very beneficial! Once you are prego you can continue to do anything that you did before unless your doc tell you otherwise. As far as exersize affecting implantation- it won't. The uterus is so small that the egg has to burrow into it and the uterus grows as the embryo grows-- so virtually impossible to "jug it loose" so to speak! I had thse worries too but you are much better off statying healthy and exersizing to keep healthy rather than giving it all up in fear of preventing pregnancy. You have to see to yourself first! :thumbup: So stay healthy :)
> 
> If you do anything different just make sure to take your multi-vitamin, Folic Acid, cut out caffeine and too much of salt, and drink lots of water (stay hydrated). And bd alot :haha: But at this point in your cycle I wouldn't start any heavy exersizing as you could have a bfp just around the corner :thumbup: :)
> 
> Coy- Thanx dear........... I will take care..atleast from tom ..will try and have a healthy lifestyle....... The way you are saying good chances of bfp...... i really wish.. what you say comes TRUE... :happydance::hugs:.......
> 
> Today suddenly dh comes and tells me....if you give me something..All my tensions and frustrations will go away........... I was surprised coz he has never mentioned anything like this before....:shrug:...and I always used to think he has work tensions.....:dohh:Click to expand...

Well, now you have me in suspense...what did he want (dare I ask?) :huh:?


----------



## Grey Eyes

I had a horrible nightmare lastnight that had me waking up! All has to do with psychologicl issues with my family when I was a teenager :roll: so I am trying to shake it! Then I hear people shouting loudly in my living room and I bolt out of bed to check the girls and Teagen was missing! :shock: So I rush to the living room to find her zombie-like in front of the television set with the volume up so darn loud the speakers were ready to blow! WTH?! So I yanked the remote controls and gave her a good talking to! :haha: Not only did she scare the dayloghts out of me but that's bad for her health :growlmad: So she is being cartoons-grounded for afew days, lol! Silly kid.

Today I am planning on finishing the girls' room completely :happydance: Then I can start stocking the changing table with diapers and baby clothes :dance: Yay!


----------



## lauraemily17

No news here either although had something weird happen. I had a spell only lasting a couple of minutes were I had some flashing lights kind of moving around my peripheral vision. If I stop & concentrate they're still there a little but not sure if it's in my head!! Had them a few days ago but they lasted such a short time I thought I'd imagined it, it's only now it's happened again that I've remembered it!

I immediately thought of pre-e & checked my bp which is ok at 86. Got a little bit of a headache but it's very very mild & more like a tired need to wear my glasses headache. Any ideas what it could be?

Coy - nightmares are horrible anyway but so much worse I've found since being pregnant. Sending big :hugs: 

Wow, what do you think made Teagen do that? Was she sleep walking or just being a rebel? 

Shardha - something I learnt about excercise when pregnant which I also applied to the 2ww just in case was that your heart rate shouldn't go above 140 so anything excercise which keeps it under is fine. I found walking lots really beneficial, used to do about 4 miles a day to & from work. It's a lot cooler though here!!

Steph - rubbish that there's no news. Everyday now I get excited to see an update from you hoping it's happening! You know we're all going to be with you emotionally through your labour!


----------



## shradha

Grey Eyes said:


> Well, now you have me in suspense...what did he want (dare I ask?) :huh:?

LOL.............:happydance: A baby!!!!!!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## shradha

Nightmares are :dohh:........... sometimes they are so real................... 
Coy- you must have really been scared not seeing your kids...

Laura- I really have no idea...........do you think it could be the baby dreaming???


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> No news here either although had something weird happen. I had a spell only lasting a couple of minutes were I had some flashing lights kind of moving around my peripheral vision. Any ideas what it could be?
> 
> Coy - nightmares are horrible anyway but so much worse I've found since being pregnant. Sending big :hugs:
> 
> 
> Wow, what do you think made Teagen do that? Was she sleep walking or just being a rebel?
> 
> 
> Steph - rubbish that there's no news. Everyday now I get excited to see an update from you hoping it's happening! You know we're all going to be with you emotionally through your labour!

Everything I have researched indicates high blood pressure...I am wondering if you didn't have a mild surge?
Re: the nightmares- Yes, what a pain! lol! I have noticed my dreams are so much more vivid, in fact I hardly ever dreamed before bfp :shrug:
Re: Teagen- Just being a rebel I think...little nut! She wanted to wake her sister up to come watch cartoons with her but when you wake Kat up she gets extremely crabby...so generally Teagen thinks if Kat wakes up "on her own" then she'll wake happy. :nope: not so, lol! She went so far as to pull the blankets off Kat so she'd get cold and wake up! :haha:

Re: Steph:

I second that! Rubbish to no news! :growlmad: lol! We want labor and we want it now, lol...


----------



## Steph32

Coy- My first thought was sleepwalking!! Didn't she do something like this before, where she sat up in bed and started screaming, then went back down? That sounds like a night terror... which is related to sleepwalking/talking. When I was a kid I had major sleepwalking issues, some of them quite funny... and to this day I still sleep talk... A LOT. I say the most random things! Whenever DH starts to tell me I talked in my sleep, I'm like, uh oh... what did I say...

Laura- I don't know what could be causing that?? Your bottom number is 86, so what is your top number? Do you get that reading on your bp monitor too? Just making sure, because it sounds pre-e related. I don't know what else it could be though. Have you tried calling your MW?

Shradha- Do what you can now to get your health up to par... but don't worry about doing too much because it's important to get your health the best it could be before getting pregnant... because pregnancy will be a big stress to your body... and even postpartum it's very important to take care of yourself... I neglected my health after N was born and I had all sorts of health issues that needed to be addressed before getting pregnant again.

So my next appt with the MW is on Friday. I wish it was earlier so I know if I have dilated anymore. But I also wouldn't want to be discouraged if she says there has been no change. Really didn't think I'd get to this point, I definitely thought this baby was going to come earlier... or that at least I'd have some early labor feelings by now. But, holding out hope that the 2nd babies just decide to do it all at once, and fast!

Thinking of trying out some homeopathy... or maybe evening primose oil, I heard it's supposed to help thin the cervix?


----------



## lauraemily17

Top numbers in the 130's so also fine. From what I've read vision changes is a sign that pre-e has progressed but I can't see how that could happen & have normal bp & only a trace of protein in my urine. I spoke to my mum who had pre-e & she never had any sight probs but doesnt think it's anything to worry about. Can't call my mw as its too late at night. I'm now feeling really really anxious, a long time ago I suffered with anxiety attacks & I feel like ones coming. I know I won't have one as I learnt to control them but hate that feeling that it's there in my mind. DH is on a nightshirt as well so alone in the house which isn't helping :( think I've got myself all wound up & worried over nothing, might have overdone it the past few days as well. Thinking about it my bp was high all yesterday evening but I felt fine then & it was back down all day today. Even now I'm suffering with anxiety, my heart rate is surprisingly ok as well. 

Sorry, rambling now, think its time for this pregnancy to end!!

Steph - I was reading about evening primrose oil this morning so bought some to try. Even if it doesnt bring in labour as such it should help with dilation!! Also read about caster oil but there's some scary risks with that one so leaving well alone!!


----------



## mzswizz

Just coming for a quick update. I am at work and just been pretty busy spending time with DH. FF has now put that i didnt ov. For now, thats a good thing because i dont need to get pregnant right now. Also, i told my recruiter i want to leave earlier than November so now i just wait and see if i can do that. Just been busy getting everything sorted out and just been exercising and spending time together.


----------



## Steph32

Just call your MW in the morning, just to be safe. Those kinds of vision changes sound scary. Was it just one episode, and did it go away? 

IKWYM about the panic attacks. I used to get them, and still do occasionally. Started when I was about 12 when I was home alone a lot... resulted in many 911 calls and ambulance visits as back then I thought I was going to die! When I get them now, I can control them a little better but it still takes a while to get back to normal. I immediately have to go outside and take breaths. I've had a few during this pregnancy, which scared me even more because I didn't want to hurt the baby... but I've tried to be more mindful of when they are about to start and try to stop it before it spirals.

I have also heard bad things about castor oil, so I'm not trying that either. When you use the EPO, do you ingest it orally or do you place it in vaginally?

I tried doing some acupressure points on myself, one of the points is the webbing between the thumb and index finger... pressed and massaged in there for a little while, but all I got were tightening BH contractions. And then they eventually went away.
Also bouncing on the ball and rolling my hips around a lot. The only thing I get from all these things I'm doing are BH.... which I get anyway!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph- Nope, no sleep walking for this one. It was Kat that had the nightmare...Teagen was just half asleep and being a butt :haha:

Although I used to have a problem sleepwalking! When I was a kid if I got stressed out I would get up in the middle of the night and clean the house! :haha: Folks would let me get away with it until I started kicking them out of bed so I could replace the sheets and pillow cases :blush:


----------



## shradha

Temp is rising ......97.6 f....4dpo.....now it has become a habit.....I don't jump up and run...instead I put the thermometer in my mouth...:flower:.....

Laura- how are you now? 

Steph- it would be good to see you both going into labour together at the same time......
You are right....today is a new day for me....thinking of starting to do some meditation and yoga....not the serious type...... Will try and eat healthy.....go 4 steady walks......


----------



## shradha

Coy- do you sleep walk now? Or has it completely gone?


----------



## Steph32

Grey Eyes said:


> Steph- Nope, no sleep walking for this one. It was Kat that had the nightmare...Teagen was just half asleep and being a butt :haha:
> 
> Although I used to have a problem sleepwalking! When I was a kid if I got stressed out I would get up in the middle of the night and clean the house! :haha: Folks would let me get away with it until I started kicking them out of bed so I could replace the sheets and pillow cases :blush:

OMG that's hilarious!!! :rofl: You're right, I'm sure they loved you doing that until you took it a bit far and kicked them out of bed! Wow you must be obsessed with cleaning to do it in your sleep!! Haha. You'll never find me cleaning even when awake! Can you come sleepover here so we can get some cleaning done? :rofl:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> Grey Eyes said:
> 
> 
> Steph- Nope, no sleep walking for this one. It was Kat that had the nightmare...Teagen was just half asleep and being a butt :haha:
> 
> Although I used to have a problem sleepwalking! When I was a kid if I got stressed out I would get up in the middle of the night and clean the house! :haha: Folks would let me get away with it until I started kicking them out of bed so I could replace the sheets and pillow cases :blush:
> 
> OMG that's hilarious!!! :rofl: You're right, I'm sure they loved you doing that until you took it a bit far and kicked them out of bed! Wow you must be obsessed with cleaning to do it in your sleep!! Haha. You'll never find me cleaning even when awake! Can you come sleepover here so we can get some cleaning done? :rofl:Click to expand...

Very funny, :rofl: lol- Nope, i haven't sleep-walked in ages! Thank goodness! My parents were a bit weird so I think that contributed to my stress as a kid...now with dh we stress over normal stuff :haha: I am no longer obsessive about cleaning but when I do clean it usually includes deep deep cleaning where I end up re-painting the house too :blush:


----------



## lauraemily17

Shradha - your chart looks great this month. Lovely temp rises. Yoga a great way to help get in shape, gentle but effective if done frequently enough.

Coy - now why doesn't it surprise me that you even cleaned in your sleep!! :haha: DH would love it if I did that!! I only sleep walk if I have a temperature & do nothing more interesting than walk into things!!

Steph - I'm only taking epo orally, 4 per day although I've also read its good to also use internally. Sounds like you're doing lots to persuade Brandon to get out!! I've also tried the acupressure on my hand, not caused a single symptom for me. The ball also appears to be knackering my pelvis again as its getting really sore again. I actually feel like I'm getting less twinges now & losing hope that he'll be here before 40 weeks. Hardly getting any bh either. 

It's 5.30 here & woke up with the anxiety pretty much gone, it's always been worse for me at night. Must have been really scary for you getting it when you were 12. I was 18 when I first started getting them & took me a while to figure out what they were. Takes a lot of willpower & talking myself out if it to stop a full on attack & like you, real concentration to breath properly!!

The flashing lights only lasted about a minute were there was loads but now I keep looking for them. Normally I wouldn't worry about it but I guess I'm more aware & anxious of every symptom now. Will call the midwife this morning. Bp is still fine although really it should be lower than 85 at this time in the morning after 3 hours solid sleep. Also woke up feeling nauseous. :(


----------



## Grey Eyes

Speaking of cleaning...I didn't get as far in the girls room as I would have liked as I got side tracked doing other stuff :growlmad: But I did make progress! :thumbup: I now have access to the closet which was before very restricted, and a very workable plan that will allow me to have the changing table and actually be able to use it lol! It is blocked off by shelving right now but that will all be moved as of tomorrow :thumbup: The girls have shelves in their room to store her Breyer horse collection, and then a cute little book shelf I am going to keep in there. And a giant stuffed Pooh Bear and giant stuffed giraffe? Not sure what to do with that as the neck is broken and requires me inserting new wire :roll:


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> Shradha - your chart looks great this month. Lovely temp rises. Yoga a great way to help get in shape, gentle but effective if done frequently enough.
> 
> Coy - now why doesn't it surprise me that you even cleaned in your sleep!! :haha: DH would love it if I did that!! I only sleep walk if I have a temperature & do nothing more interesting than walk into things!!
> 
> Steph - I'm only taking epo orally, 4 per day although I've also read its good to also use internally. Sounds like you're doing lots to persuade Brandon to get out!! I've also tried the acupressure on my hand, not caused a single symptom for me. The ball also appears to be knackering my pelvis again as its getting really sore again. I actually feel like I'm getting less twinges now & losing hope that he'll be here before 40 weeks. Hardly getting any bh either.
> 
> It's 5.30 here & woke up with the anxiety pretty much gone, it's always been worse for me at night. Must have been really scary for you getting it when you were 12. I was 18 when I first started getting them & took me a while to figure out what they were. Takes a lot of willpower & talking myself out if it to stop a full on attack & like you, real concentration to breath properly!!
> 
> The flashing lights only lasted about a minute were there was loads but now I keep looking for them. Normally I wouldn't worry about it but I guess I'm more aware & anxious of every symptom now. Will call the midwife this morning. Bp is still fine although really it should be lower than 85 at this time in the morning after 3 hours solid sleep. Also woke up feeling nauseous. :(

Don't over do the ball if it is making your pelvis too sore as yu have had trouble with that anyway, right? No use annoying it any further--bleieve me your body will kick all the right juices into gear and have you spreading and popping more than you want to :haha: Just maybe not right now :nope: Relaxing is so hard to do when you want to get keyed up! :haha:


----------



## Grey Eyes

shradha said:


> Coy- do you sleep walk now? Or has it completely gone?

Nope, haven't sleep walked in ages...um///not to my knowledge anyway! :haha: Funny, Laura entioned sleepwalking when she gets a temperature. When I get a fever or pass out I generally forget what time period I am in and start referring to dh as Papa :roll: and he gets mightily confused until he realizes I am very sick LOL! Then he gets me to a doc or gives me fever medicine :)

Yoga sounds aweosme, I wish I knew how to do that! I should study and maybe start some slow moves?? Is it difficult?


----------



## Grey Eyes

Btw, I am dieing for noodle soup right now! It is my horrid addiction to tobasco sauce :( Today I have had an omelot with a peice of toast and a salad...I have been busy and wasn't very hungry. Now I am wondering if I can afford the carbs noodles have in them? everything I have read says they are a big-butted nightmare :laugh2: but I do love them...:cloud9:


----------



## shradha

Grey Eyes said:


> shradha said:
> 
> 
> Coy- do you sleep walk now? Or has it completely gone?
> 
> Nope, haven't sleep walked in ages...um///not to my knowledge anyway!
> 
> Yoga sounds aweosme, I wish I knew how to do that! I should study and maybe start some slow moves?? Is it difficult?Click to expand...

That's good that you are not stressed out that much to sleepwalk.....yoga is very good....it can cure so many problems....when I was young I often did yoga.....now yoga is so famous all over the world.....I feel silly that I didn't think about it earlier....it controls diabetes, BP, cholesterol, all ENT related problems.....today I started doing yoga....felt so good.......:hugs:..
You must try.....you can see the video
https://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/&gl=IN#/watch?v=HG3z_6sWVhY


----------



## shradha

lauraemily17 said:


> Shradha - your chart looks great this month. Lovely temp rises. Yoga a great way to help get in shape, gentle but effective if done frequently enough.(

Did you call the midwife? How are feeling now? So worried 4 u and steph.......

You too are giving me great hope like coy...... I really hope everything goes fine.....still have 6 more days to test.......very curious...:hugs:


----------



## Steph32

Nothing yet, although I feel like something may happen soon... but maybe it's just wishful thinking again... :shrug: I had a lot of BH last night that kind of came at regular intervals and I was getting a lot of downward (go to the bathroom) pressure, so he could have been nestling further down in my pelvis getting ready. Woke up with some stomach (again, go to the bathroom) cramps, so hopefully it's my body clearing out or something. I hear about women having loose stools and diarrhea before labor but I haven't had that... just going more often... sorry for the tmi....

The only thing is, I haven't lost any of my mucous plug yet?? If labor was soon, shouldn't I have lost it by now? No spotting or discharge or anything to make me think that there are changes going on. Last time I lost it a few days before giving birth, so I'm discouraged that it means I'm still far away...? Coy, when did you lose yours?

Shradha- Good with the yoga. I always had a hard time with it, I'm not very flexible and a lot of the postures are difficult for me. The only time I did it was with my first pregnancy but even then it was hard... but I had more time to do it.

Laura- Anything new, did you call your MW?


----------



## Steph32

Okay, why am I getting 40 week pregnant emails??? I'm not 40 weeks yet, darn it! :rofl:


----------



## lauraemily17

Clearly just to wind you up!!! I don't get how some sites count a week ahead, I've got 37 & 38 week emails this week. 

I've read that some people never notice losing the plug or it goes in labour. 2nd labours are after totally different to firsts. I really think you're going to suddenly get contractions and be done within a half the time as last time, don't stall going to the hospital!! Has your cm changed at all? I used to have copious amounts of nasty watery sticky stuff but that's gone now & I have random spurts of more thicker stuff. Nothing like the plug though other than the tiny amount last week. I'm also getting the pressure you talk about & seemed to go to the toilet more but then went back to being constipated again this week!! Our bodies are really playing with us!!

I spoke to my midwife who wasn't surprised I've started to get some flashing lights, it's all part of the pre-e apparently. She said as long as long as it doesn't start happening more often or for a long time and my swelling & bp don't get worse not to worry but to mention it at my hospital appointment last week. If anything gets worse or the headache comes back then back off to hospital for me!! 

I have now begged Beanie to come soon, he surely must be better out than in now but I want him to do it for himself or my body eviction evict him & not be medically induced!! My evict Beanie plan continued today with an hour walk around a park!! A tip a friend gave me was getting on your hands & knees to clean. It worked for her apparently. Perhaps worth a try Steph if your pelvis is up to it?


----------



## lauraemily17

Got my steep B results, negative. Yay!! At least that's 1 less iv drip if I do get induced!! Had to get tested privately but glad I did.


----------



## shradha

lauraemily17 said:


> Got my steep B results, negative. Yay!! At least that's 1 less iv drip if I do get induced!! Had to get tested privately but glad I did.

:happydance::hugs:..thats good news Laura...congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steph32

Good news about Strep B! I was relieved too, one less thing to worry about. And glad you haven't had anymore of the flashing lights, you bp most likely went up a quick spike but probably by the time you checked it, it went down. 

Yeah, all these symptoms and lack thereof are really keeping me in suspense! All I can say is, it better happen fast and all at once, because not feeling much of anything yet is discouraging. My first labor was 4 days so even if this is half the time it would still be 2 days of real contractions! But hopefully not.

I really don't want to be medically induced either. I know that it often leads to no progress, then a c-section. So that is why the closer I get to my due date, I'm worrying about that. If I haven't had him by my due date, I'm going to try to convince my dr to let me go a few more days... maybe even possibly a week? They can't force me, right? I mean, I know I have GD and that's the reason they would induce, but they never seem to be right about how big a baby is. He quite possibly could be large, but not large enough not to fit through my pelvis! There are people that birth 10+ lb babies just fine... although I really don't think my baby is a 10 lber.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> Good news about Strep B! I was relieved too, one less thing to worry about. And glad you haven't had anymore of the flashing lights, you bp most likely went up a quick spike but probably by the time you checked it, it went down.
> 
> Yeah, all these symptoms and lack thereof are really keeping me in suspense! All I can say is, it better happen fast and all at once, because not feeling much of anything yet is discouraging. My first labor was 4 days so even if this is half the time it would still be 2 days of real contractions! But hopefully not.
> 
> I really don't want to be medically induced either. I know that it often leads to no progress, then a c-section. So that is why the closer I get to my due date, I'm worrying about that. If I haven't had him by my due date, I'm going to try to convince my dr to let me go a few more days... maybe even possibly a week? They can't force me, right? I mean, I know I have GD and that's the reason they would induce, but they never seem to be right about how big a baby is. He quite possibly could be large, but not large enough not to fit through my pelvis! There are people that birth 10+ lb babies just fine... although I really don't think my baby is a 10 lber.

No, they cannot force you. When I went over with Katana they agreed to do an US every other day or so just to verify that there is enough ambiotic fluid. If it starts to drop alarmingly then they will either induce by scraping the cervix and if that doesn't work then they will try pitocin or c-section. If you are worried about the effects of pitocin (I always am :shrug:) maybe just go straight to c-section if that is a viable solution? Have you and dh discussed possible alternative birth plans?


----------



## Grey Eyes

Re: Mucous plug...

Nope, I never noticed it in either labor :shrug: In talking to my MW about it she told me that it doesn't always come out as one big plug but may come out over a period of days as cm, thick heavy, thin, whatever....you may not have noticed and may have lost it already. I can't really imagine you dialting already without having lost it. I was 3-4 cm dialted for two weeks so am guessing I lost mine early.


----------



## Grey Eyes

AFM- I started the day in a very bad mood lol! I woke up with an aching back, and went to bed with my feet killing me :shrug: and my stomache muscles killing me too. I think I overdid the lifting and bending over yesterday or something..My feet don't usually hurt but they sure did last night. I had to lift several heavy boxes of books from the girls room yesterday while cleaning. And I gotta admit I get really annoyed because I go around the house all day "is anyone hungry? Want me to fix dinner for you? Coffee anyone? Ice water?" doing laundry, dishes, cleaning, cooking, running all the errands, and when it should be painfully obvious that THE PREGNANT LADY needs help lifting a heavy box dh just gives me this look over and passes by me. Not one damned offer to help! I understand he has his own pain issues but I do step forward and help alot in that department. I am getting angry (at least at the moment) that everyone thinks I am invincible or something. Or gives me the attitude "you started this project" bit...Yes, I started it _because it has to be done_, not because it looked like a ton of fun! 

Anyway, maybe I am overreacting but I am really irritated today at all of it...I think men have this view that pregnancy is simple and easy and uncomplicated without any aches or pains or problems. Wow, are they ever wrong! :growlmad: My back hurts, my butt hurts, my feet hurt, my stomache muscles really hurt - and if I say anything I get a snort and "I live with pain every day response". :roll: I am not competing in who can be more uncomfortable but it doesn't mean my problems don't exist, right? So I am on the verge of saying to hell with dinner at 5:30 every day and get your own damned coffee! :grr:

At least until someone starts offering to get me a cold drink once in a while or clean up after dinner occassionaly, :growlmad:

(thanks for letting me rant, I feel some better now! :))


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> Okay, why am I getting 40 week pregnant emails??? I'm not 40 weeks yet, darn it! :rofl:

You're getting 40 week pregnancy emails because you want it so bad! lol! Maybe convince your mind that you ARE 40 weeks and your body will quickly follow! Then you can have Brandon today :) TBH fromt he symptoms you are giving I'd say you are in the very early stages of labor. It doesn't always give you text book signs. As with my second dd I was happily snoring away on the couch and felt my first pain. She was born within a few rushed hours :shrug: so could happen anytime.


----------



## Steph32

Grey Eyes said:


> AFM- I started the day in a very bad mood lol! I woke up with an aching back, and went to bed with my feet killing me :shrug: and my stomache muscles killing me too. I think I overdid the lifting and bending over yesterday or something..My feet don't usually hurt but they sure did last night. I had to lift several heavy boxes of books from the girls room yesterday while cleaning. And I gotta admit I get really annoyed because I go around the house all day "is anyone hungry? Want me to fix dinner for you? Coffee anyone? Ice water?" doing laundry, dishes, cleaning, cooking, running all the errands, and when it should be painfully obvious that THE PREGNANT LADY needs help lifting a heavy box dh just gives me this look over and passes by me. Not one damned offer to help! I understand he has his own pain issues but I do step forward and help alot in that department. I am getting angry (at least at the moment) that everyone thinks I am invincible or something. Or gives me the attitude "you started this project" bit...Yes, I started it _because it has to be done_, not because it looked like a ton of fun!
> 
> Anyway, maybe I am overreacting but I am really irritated today at all of it...I think men have this view that pregnancy is simple and easy and uncomplicated without any aches or pains or problems. Wow, are they ever wrong! :growlmad: My back hurts, my butt hurts, my feet hurt, my stomache muscles really hurt - and if I say anything I get a snort and "I live with pain every day response". :roll: I am not competing in who can be more uncomfortable but it doesn't mean my problems don't exist, right? So I am on the verge of saying to hell with dinner at 5:30 every day and get your own damned coffee! :grr:
> 
> At least until someone starts offering to get me a cold drink once in a while or clean up after dinner occassionaly, :growlmad:
> 
> (thanks for letting me rant, I feel some better now! :))

:sad1: I'm sorry you have to deal with that. You are NOT invincible and I hope he starts to realize that soon. Especially being pregnant, you cannot be lifting and doing that much and he needs to know that, if he wants you and the baby to be safe. I know somebody has to do it... somebody has to realize the urgency and get it done, and you are the only one... but what happens if you come right out and say you NEED help? :help: If he knows how much pain you're in now, how sore you are too... I mean, I know he is dealing with pain issues too, but he can contribute a little bit of what he can? Any little bit helps...


----------



## Steph32

Grey Eyes said:


> Steph32 said:
> 
> 
> Okay, why am I getting 40 week pregnant emails??? I'm not 40 weeks yet, darn it! :rofl:
> 
> You're getting 40 week pregnancy emails because you want it so bad! lol! Maybe convince your mind that you ARE 40 weeks and your body will quickly follow! Then you can have Brandon today :) TBH fromt he symptoms you are giving I'd say you are in the very early stages of labor. It doesn't always give you text book signs. As with my second dd I was happily snoring away on the couch and felt my first pain. She was born within a few rushed hours :shrug: so could happen anytime.Click to expand...

Don't exactly believe it's early labor because I haven't had any BH since last night. Usually I'll have some during the night while sleeping but nothing. And today I haven't felt anything. So... hopefully you're right, that everything will just come suddenly.


----------



## Steph32

Hmm what can I eat next... I tried eating eggplant parmesan... and pineapples... not much in the mood for spicy foods because my heartburn has been acting up...


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> Hmm what can I eat next... I tried eating eggplant parmesan... and pineapples... not much in the mood for spicy foods because my heartburn has been acting up...

Dark chocolate? Milk chocolate? Chocolate ice cream? :haha: How's your GD so far? Can you eat sweets? I guess you can some otr wouldn't be eating the pineapple....

Are you in the mood for salty stuff? I have been trying to avoid it to see if I can shrink my thighs down :rofl: thought perhaps it was water retention, lol...What was that sandwich place you mentioned "just down the street" that you and your dh discovered this spring? What was it...steak sandwich? Sounds good to me...:shrug:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> Grey Eyes said:
> 
> 
> AFM- I started the day in a very bad mood lol! I woke up with an aching back, and went to bed with my feet killing me :shrug: and my stomache muscles killing me too. I think I overdid the lifting and bending over yesterday or something..My feet don't usually hurt but they sure did last night. I had to lift several heavy boxes of books from the girls room yesterday while cleaning. And I gotta admit I get really annoyed because I go around the house all day "is anyone hungry? Want me to fix dinner for you? Coffee anyone? Ice water?" doing laundry, dishes, cleaning, cooking, running all the errands, and when it should be painfully obvious that THE PREGNANT LADY needs help lifting a heavy box dh just gives me this look over and passes by me. Not one damned offer to help! I understand he has his own pain issues but I do step forward and help alot in that department. I am getting angry (at least at the moment) that everyone thinks I am invincible or something. Or gives me the attitude "you started this project" bit...Yes, I started it _because it has to be done_, not because it looked like a ton of fun!
> 
> Anyway, maybe I am overreacting but I am really irritated today at all of it...I think men have this view that pregnancy is simple and easy and uncomplicated without any aches or pains or problems. Wow, are they ever wrong! :growlmad: My back hurts, my butt hurts, my feet hurt, my stomache muscles really hurt - and if I say anything I get a snort and "I live with pain every day response". :roll: I am not competing in who can be more uncomfortable but it doesn't mean my problems don't exist, right? So I am on the verge of saying to hell with dinner at 5:30 every day and get your own damned coffee! :grr:
> 
> At least until someone starts offering to get me a cold drink once in a while or clean up after dinner occassionaly, :growlmad:
> 
> (thanks for letting me rant, I feel some better now! :))
> 
> :sad1: I'm sorry you have to deal with that. You are NOT invincible and I hope he starts to realize that soon. Especially being pregnant, you cannot be lifting and doing that much and he needs to know that, if he wants you and the baby to be safe. I know somebody has to do it... somebody has to realize the urgency and get it done, and you are the only one... but what happens if you come right out and say you NEED help? :help: If he knows how much pain you're in now, how sore you are too... I mean, I know he is dealing with pain issues too, but he can contribute a little bit of what he can? Any little bit helps...Click to expand...

He does help if I ask...I just am being a butt and wanting him to offer [-( lol. Am I unreasonable? (yes, :shhh:)...I will be done with the room soon, that'll be nice. I have dubbed it _The Room_, as it has become quite daunting, lol!....


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> Grey Eyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steph32 said:
> 
> 
> Okay, why am I getting 40 week pregnant emails??? I'm not 40 weeks yet, darn it! :rofl:
> 
> You're getting 40 week pregnancy emails because you want it so bad! lol! Maybe convince your mind that you ARE 40 weeks and your body will quickly follow! Then you can have Brandon today :) TBH fromt he symptoms you are giving I'd say you are in the very early stages of labor. It doesn't always give you text book signs. As with my second dd I was happily snoring away on the couch and felt my first pain. She was born within a few rushed hours :shrug: so could happen anytime.Click to expand...
> 
> Don't exactly believe it's early labor because I haven't had any BH since last night. Usually I'll have some during the night while sleeping but nothing. And today I haven't felt anything. So... hopefully you're right, that everything will just come suddenly.Click to expand...

Betcha it's very early labor...can go on for a few days! I never had alot of measurable BH..Just BAM! labor lol


----------



## Steph32

Grey Eyes said:


> Steph32 said:
> 
> 
> Hmm what can I eat next... I tried eating eggplant parmesan... and pineapples... not much in the mood for spicy foods because my heartburn has been acting up...
> 
> Dark chocolate? Milk chocolate? Chocolate ice cream? :haha: How's your GD so far? Can you eat sweets? I guess you can some otr wouldn't be eating the pineapple....
> 
> Are you in the mood for salty stuff? I have been trying to avoid it to see if I can shrink my thighs down :rofl: thought perhaps it was water retention, lol...What was that sandwich place you mentioned "just down the street" that you and your dh discovered this spring? What was it...steak sandwich? Sounds good to me...:shrug:Click to expand...

Trying to eat things that are supposed to help induce... I've heard both eggplant and pineapples so I've tried both... made a smoothie with pineapple and mango... true that I have to watch it with the fruit, but I'm being bad... I guess because I'm at the end I'm not watching things as much... oops! 

Don't want to ever do that Philly cheesesteak sandwich again as it made me sick later! It was yummy, but not worth getting sick! Although the stomach cramps might trigger contractions... But I don't know if I'm that desperate!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Lol! Was it MS that made you sick with the sandwich? I had heat stroke once and had just eaten kung pow beef :nope: Never again! lol


----------



## Steph32

No, I think it was mild food poisoning or something. I think I was already in the 3rd tri? It just gave me stomach cramps and diarrhea.


----------



## Steph32

Getting a lot of BH again, but they only come on strong in the evening right around dinnertime. But they never get more painful! I want the pain, bring on the pain! :rofl:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> Getting a lot of BH again, but they only come on strong in the evening right around dinnertime. But they never get more painful! I want the pain, bring on the pain! :rofl:

You'll be sorry you said so! [-X Lol, not really, I still bet you'll have baby soon (next day or couple days?? Got my bets on :haha:)


----------



## Grey Eyes

You know, I feel better today, energy wise...I made myself eat eggs with my tea and toast this morning even though I wasn't really hungry. I seemed good to go all day (just had some frozen grapes) until dinner. I made homemade hamburgers with cooked onions :cloud9: I think it is better if I make myself eat at least 2 meals every day...then I'm not rambling aorund without any energy :thumbup:


----------



## Steph32

Good! Maybe that's the key to keep your mood and energy up. I'd be frazzled and sick/dizzy if I tried to do anything without eating. I hope you eat at least 2 meals a day! And breakfast is so important. That'll get you going for the day. I make myself eat in the morning even though I'm not usually hungry when I get up. And snacking and eating small meals often.. good to do :thumbup:


----------



## Steph32

Grey Eyes said:


> Steph32 said:
> 
> 
> Getting a lot of BH again, but they only come on strong in the evening right around dinnertime. But they never get more painful! I want the pain, bring on the pain! :rofl:
> 
> You'll be sorry you said so! [-X Lol, not really, I still bet you'll have baby soon (next day or couple days?? Got my bets on :haha:)Click to expand...

I know, huh? There isn't any other situation in life where you can say pain is a good thing!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> Grey Eyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steph32 said:
> 
> 
> Getting a lot of BH again, but they only come on strong in the evening right around dinnertime. But they never get more painful! I want the pain, bring on the pain! :rofl:
> 
> You'll be sorry you said so! [-X Lol, not really, I still bet you'll have baby soon (next day or couple days?? Got my bets on :haha:)Click to expand...
> 
> I know, huh? There isn't any other situation in life where you can say pain is a good thing!Click to expand...

Boy that's the truth! Although the doctors, when talking to dh about the pain in his legs, told him "the pain lets you know you're still alive" so...in that sense, although he is suffering, it is a good thing :huh: lol But yeah- labor is the only time pain brings about something very aweosme! :thumbup: :)


----------



## shradha

Good morning! How are you all?
Coy- finished dinner? How was your day? Did you finish the kids room?
Steph - has pain started?
Laura- hope you are feeling good today....
Patrice- how are you? Your temp?

Temp is same as yesterday....:hugs:Today it's 97.6 f......breast are feeling fuller and heavy....body pain....today started morning walks, did yoga.....made a cup of smooth drink with milk and oats.....going to start eating healthy....cutting down all junk and oil.... Yesterday dinner was full of fruits......but i made a good dinner for dh....he was feeling bad for me.... Today making pancake for him......feeling good.....


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura- where are you tonight?

Emma- hope you're feeling good! 

Patrice- w'sup?:haha: I can see you now getting your house all ready...are you going to rent it out to people when you move? Do you have any clue yet where you and dh will be stationed?


----------



## Grey Eyes

shradha said:


> Good morning! How are you all?
> Coy- finished dinner? How was your day? Did you finish the kids room?
> Steph - has pain started?
> Laura- hope you are feeling good today....
> Patrice- how are you? Your temp?
> 
> Temp is gradually rising everyday....:hugs:Today it's 97.6 f......breast are feeling fuller and heavy....body pain....today started morning walks, did yoga.....made a cup of smooth drink with milk and oats.....going to start eating healthy....cutting down all junk and oil.... Yesterday dinner was full of fruits......but i made a good dinner for dh....he was feeling bad for me.... Today making pancake for him......feeling good.....

Good morning Shradha! My day was good, I worked some of it in _*The Room *_:haha: but very little. I had planned to do much but said to heck with it for today. I did some weight lifting out in the yard this morning and noticed the pull on my tummy muscles so dh said to take it easy until I get a proper supportive belly band for working out...I took that to mean taking the day off :shrug: lol! I did get some shelves moved and, um, plans made, but that's it :) Tomorrow I hope to do much more.

Re: getting healthy-- good for you! What kind of oats and milk drink? Kind of like oatmeal cereal? I am curious about some of the "cool-down" summer dinks you have mentioned. One was a cold milk drink with spices like...ginger? something like that? I'd like to try it :) Thank you for the yoga link btw! :thumbup: 

Am getting the girls ready for bed...Kat keeps coming in here and hugging my arm :haha: They are very loving even though they can be little butt-pains once in a while :) I am thinking of trying to get to bed earlier also instead of staying up until 2 in the morning...but that doesn't always work, I usually end up enjoying my uiet time :)


----------



## shradha

That's so sweet....... Enjoy ..... Your girls are a darling :hugs:....... You are doing weights? Wow...... 
Regarding oats ..... It's oatmeal.... I guess you all must be used to having it often at home....for breakfast.....I made it like a porridge .... But very liquid....I am not a fan of oats....just having it coz it's healthy and filling....milk, crushed nuts, sugar and oatmeal boiled... Made it liquid..... So that I don't feel hungry....at 11 am will have some fiber biscuits...... Planning to have one proper meal.....so have decided to go on with lunch....will combine with rice, curry ...... I want to lose some weight ....... Before I get preg.....it's late to start but.....let's see.....


----------



## Grey Eyes

shradha said:


> That's so sweet....... Enjoy ..... Your girls are a darling :hugs:....... You are doing weights? Wow......
> Regarding oats ..... It's oatmeal.... I guess you all must be used to having it often at home....for breakfast.....I made it like a porridge .... But very liquid....I am not a fan of oats....just having it coz it's healthy and filling....milk, crushed nuts, sugar and oatmeal boiled... Made it liquid..... So that I don't feel hungry....at 11 am will have some fiber biscuits...... Planning to have one proper meal.....so have decided to go on with lunch....will combine with rice, curry ...... I want to lose some weight ....... Before I get preg.....it's late to start but.....let's see.....

Never too late too start! And something tells me you're still in pretty good shape :) A little weight gain is okay so nothing to worry too much over but always a great idea to start eating healthy and exersiziing! And I use light weight...my bar is heavier but just use it to build my arms and shoulders some. I found the more muscle I have the easier it is to maintain fat loss (muscle eats fat). And I use it doing squats, etc.


Mmmm curry with rice! How do you make that? lol, you must get tired of me asking for all your recipes! :haha: Seriously though...how do you make it?:huh: 

I am so hungry right now I am not sure why?! Getting the girls ready for bed dh and I took the garbage out and I am doing laundry, but nothing major, all of a sudden I start getting hot flushes and feeling like my energy is gone and getting the shakes...I know orange juice is goos, peanut butter used to work for my dad...but not sure if peanut butter is safe in pregnancy or not.


----------



## shradha

You are fit...... Well tonned !!.....we Indians cook all our food in oil, coconut paste that it's all going to end up as fat......our food habits are different....very rarely have salads..... No corn flakes..... Our breakfast is heavy...... The only way to be in shape is workouts..... Once you get married you tend to put on weight....coz you end up eating all the left overs....:haha:....... I was maintaining myself..... But now none of my jeans or dresses fit me.....:cry:.... If I was pregnant like you...I wouldnt have minded........its natural to gain weight..... Curry means anything...like vegetable curry, chicken curry, egg curry, fish curry...... We need some gravy to mix with steamed rice...... Like a full course meal.....


----------



## Grey Eyes

shradha said:


> You are fit...... Well tonned !!.....we Indians cook all our food in oil, coconut paste that it's all going to end up as fat......our food habits are different....very rarely have salads..... No corn flakes..... Our breakfast is heavy...... The only way to be in shape is workouts..... Once you get married you tend to put on weight....coz you end up eating all the left overs....:haha:....... I was maintaining myself..... But now none of my jeans or dresses fit me.....:cry:.... If I was pregnant like you...I wouldnt have minded........its natural to gain weight..... Curry means anything...like vegetable curry, chicken curry, egg curry, fish curry...... We need some gravy to mix with steamed rice...... Like a full course meal.....

Wow, sounds awesome right now!


----------



## lauraemily17

Grey Eyes said:


> shradha said:
> 
> 
> You are fit...... Well tonned !!.....we Indians cook all our food in oil, coconut paste that it's all going to end up as fat......our food habits are different....very rarely have salads..... No corn flakes..... Our breakfast is heavy...... The only way to be in shape is workouts..... Once you get married you tend to put on weight....coz you end up eating all the left overs....:haha:....... I was maintaining myself..... But now none of my jeans or dresses fit me.....:cry:.... If I was pregnant like you...I wouldnt have minded........its natural to gain weight..... Curry means anything...like vegetable curry, chicken curry, egg curry, fish curry...... We need some gravy to mix with steamed rice...... Like a full course meal.....
> 
> Wow, sounds awesome right now!Click to expand...

Gotta say I love a good curry, I like then mild though, a korma or a tikka masala. Not sure they're authentically Indian though, more a British Indian dish I think?


----------



## lauraemily17

Sounds like you have a great plan Shradha :thumbup:

Coy - I definitely think you should try & eat 2 meals a day, 1 really can't be enough for you & baby. Baby will take everything she needs from that 1 meal & leave you with nothing.

Steph - I hope this braxton hicks get stronger & you're in lots of pain!! I long for pain as well, every time I get a twinge I'm disappointed that it's not too painful & will it to hurt more!!

Afm - I braved the scales & got a horrible shock. Thought I'd put on about 3&hakf stone, nope 4&half!!! 55lbs!!!!! :shock: not happy at all, it's going to take me forever to loose it all. Next time i'm pregnant I'm not going to give in to my carb cravings!! The only hope I have of losing some of it easily is that I've got a lot of water retention from the swelling, it's in my the whole of my feet, including my poor toes which are like mini sausages squashed together! It's in my ankles, legs up to my thighs & my hands & wrists. I really really hope it weighs like a stone!! :haha: 

Had another walk today around the shops. Had backache throughout, proper lower back ache but now I'm home & resting it's gone. Was probabaly just due to bump & weight than anything labour orientated. Still managing to eat a pineapple a day & a few cups of rlt. Steph - food wide I think you're covered other than spicer but don't blame you for avoiding that. I have as well although considering making tacos tomorrow a lot spicier than I normally would.


----------



## lauraemily17

Coy - you're good on peanut butter as long as you don't have any sensitivities to nuts it there's a history of it in your family. I've eaten peanuts throughout my pregnancy. 

I don't blame you for being in a bad mood. There's nothing worse than being taken for granted. I too would much rather someone offer to help than ask but you know what, you're the one growing a baby which is hugely hard work (I remind DH of this all the time) even when you're sleeping you're body is working dam hard therefore I think you should spell it out to DH and agree what he can do each day to help you.


----------



## lauraemily17

Also forgot about my newest Pregnancy symptom, (pron my last as well) one my DH thought he'd escaped. Snoring!!! I apparently kept DH awake for over an hour snoring last night!!


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, im cd38 and my temp is still low at 97.21. Seems like AF is on her way here. Hoping its sooner rather than later. As you can tell from my chart, my temps dropped very low and have stayed that way. So far, i am only getting loads of creamy cm and thats about it. Also, dh and I have been committed to dtd with protection. We really dont need any oopsies right now. Yesterday, DH and I went to our first DEP meeting/PT and did alot of drills etc. We did have fun, I must admit. Im still waiting on my recruiter to see if I can leave earlier than November to boot camp. Next week is my last week at the library before I start my new job :happydance: Im happy because my boss has been giving me hell ever since I put in my two week notice. Oh and DH resigned from his job like a week ago :thumbup: Im going to not be on as much seeing that DH will be leaving soon and we want to spend some QT together also these 2 weeks are going to be hectic with all the cleaning and preparing for him to leave. So im going to check in from time to time. Well thats it for me.


----------



## shradha

lauraemily17 said:


> Gotta say I love a good curry, I like then mild though, a korma or a tikka masala. Not sure they're authentically Indian though, more a British Indian dish I think?

They do make some changes ....using olive oil rather than butter, oil. add less chilli...not the green chilli... etc.... less fatty... you like korma and tikka masala...they are my fav too...Here whenever we go out we have that along with kababs....yummy...god i am feeling hungry...i dont feel like eating this bowl of fruits....:cry:


----------



## shradha

Patrice- looks like you want AF to visit you badly...I understand with all the training going on..you dont want to miss the chance...:thumbup:


----------



## shradha

Steph - whats up? no update? Have you gone into labour?

Laura - dont worry about the weight you put on...you will lose it...all those sleepless nights with beanieis going to help you lose soon......
Poor DH ..... when did he finally sleep? It must be the BP responsible for the snors....

Coy - its the same story everywhere....the lady of the house is always taken for granted..... I can feel what you must be feeling now....dont worry we all are there with you as a close knit family:hugs:


----------



## Steph32

Nothing... FYI, if I'm not updating it means I have not gone into labor yet. Nothing to report here :(


----------



## mzswizz

shradha-yes im ready for AF. And seeing everything thats going on, i just want to get into boot camp with no worries and then once we are stationed, then worry about babies.

steph-hopefully your updates will come soon :thumbup:


----------



## Steph32

Just had my appt and no change in cervix. She said baby is too happy and oblivious in there  Here's to hoping my acupuncture session today might jump start things...


----------



## Steph32

This weekend would be a great time to have a baby :haha: Schedule is clear! :rofl:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> Nothing... FYI, if I'm not updating it means I have not gone into labor yet. Nothing to report here :(

Lol, Steph- you make me laugh:haha: We know that you will tell us when it happens--unless it happens too fast then I def would not advise you to stop and start typing! :rofl: However, we will prob continue to ask...:huh:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Shradha- your temps are still nice and high for now :thumbup: Not the drop you had last month at 4 and 6 dpo...

Re: the carbs. Don't just make yourself eat fruit! [-X Go ahead and add some rice in there once in a while or a bread. Some is fine as your body will need the energy...it's excess energy that gets stored as fat :thumbup: Take for instance...I have this horrid addiction to Ramen noodle (plain, no season packet) boiled slightly with tons of tobasco...but I found I was adding salt and that makes me retain water. So instead of every night I let myself have it once in a while..maybe once a week? But I do know that carbs can be addicting! Dh gave me a winning idea last night though...he told me that I can add tobasco to V-8 (a vegetable juice) and drink that slowly rather than the noodles. :shrug: Gonna give it a try :)

What if you try snacking on crackers once in a while? Do you crave salt at all int he hot weather?


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura- you and Steph wanting the pain! lol! I would love to have a painless labor :cloud9: But I know that's not gonna happen, so when the time comes- bring it on :growlmad: 

Re: the pineapple...I wonder if it works? :shrug: I love pineapple so that's an awesome excuse to eat it when time comes :thumbup:

Oh! And the 55 pounds...don't worry about it! I know I know...here I am Miss Mental about weight but when I am not looking at myself I can be very analytical and objective. I know from experience (twice now) that you loose the first 30 pounds at least in the first two weeks. Yes, it is water retentiona nd as badly as you have swollen throughout this pregnancy in your feet, etc, I would say you are going to lose a lot of water. So it's not fat it's water :) Then the fat reserves that _are _there (unavoidable) will melt away in the few weeks during and after. No worries :)


----------



## Steph32

I can tell you that I've been eating tons of pineapple everyday, and it definitely does NOT work. :haha: Just bought some EPO, going to take it orally and insert vaginally. Oh, and tried to dtd last night... couldn't even manage to find a position... it was quite frustrating to say the least. So you know what I had to do? I made him give me a sample and then tried to put it in myself :rofl: Didn't have a syringe, so I was not very successful... :blush:


----------



## lauraemily17

Steph32 said:


> I can tell you that I've been eating tons of pineapple everyday, and it definitely does NOT work. :haha: Just bought some EPO, going to take it orally and insert vaginally. Oh, and tried to dtd last night... couldn't even manage to find a position... it was quite frustrating to say the least. So you know what I had to do? I made him give me a sample and then tried to put it in myself :rofl: Didn't have a syringe, so I was not very successful... :blush:

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: I think I almost laughed the baby out at the sample comment!!! You know it's thought that ingesting it is more effective than dtd!! We're doing the stay still as long as possible to keep it all in there!! 

Have you had any really sharp stabbing pains in the cervix? I've been getting it all evening, feels like he's poking me right in the cervix of maybe scratching it, but it's far worse than anything I've felt before. Also still getting back ache. Spent the evening with my mum who said it was her first sign of labour with me. Went to bed with back ache woke up with contractions, I was born about 10 hours later!! I so hope that would happen to me, but thinks its probably wishful thinking and the back ache is simply muscular!! Im having a good bounce on my ball though just in case!!


----------



## lauraemily17

Grey Eyes said:


> Laura- you and Steph wanting the pain! lol! I would love to have a painless labor :cloud9: But I know that's not gonna happen, so when the time comes- bring it on :growlmad:
> 
> Re: the pineapple...I wonder if it works? :shrug: I love pineapple so that's an awesome excuse to eat it when time comes :thumbup:
> 
> Oh! And the 55 pounds...don't worry about it! I know I know...here I am Miss Mental about weight but when I am not looking at myself I can be very analytical and objective. I know from experience (twice now) that you loose the first 30 pounds at least in the first two weeks. Yes, it is water retentiona nd as badly as you have swollen throughout this pregnancy in your feet, etc, I would say you are going to lose a lot of water. So it's not fat it's water :) Then the fat reserves that _are _there (unavoidable) will melt away in the few weeks during and after. No worries :)

I really hope you're right. I'm already planning my new food regime once he's born. Another reason for him to come now, I could potentially put on a few more pounds over the next 2 & a half weeks!!


----------



## lauraemily17

Steph32 said:


> Just had my appt and no change in cervix. She said baby is too happy and oblivious in there  Here's to hoping my acupuncture session today might jump start things...

I have high hopes for your acupuncture session. Heard great things about it. Think positive labour thoughts & visualise the cervix opening at the same time as well.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies! 

You are driving yourselves :wacko: over induction methods lol! :haha: I can't blame you...10-14 days overdue was driving me bonkers! Best method (in my opinion) is relax, try to think of something else, and walk a lot...the movement is beneficial. Maybe try some gentle squats as that spreads the pelvic area more and may help jug baby down some.

Laura- re:cervical pain could be related to dialation. When is your next check-up? I bet you are dialting for sure now.


----------



## lauraemily17

Grey Eyes said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> You are driving yourselves :wacko: over induction methods lol! :haha: I can't blame you...10-14 days overdue was driving me bonkers! Best method (in my opinion) is relax, try to think of something else, and walk a lot...the movement is beneficial. Maybe try some gentle squats as that spreads the pelvic area more and may help jug baby down some.
> 
> Laura- re:cervical pain could be related to dialation. When is your next check-up? I bet you are dialting for sure now.

Will have to give the squats a go. They don't check dialation in the uk other than while in labour or if they do a sweep. I've got a hospital appointment next week were they'll set a date to induce me do hopefully will get a sweep about a week before then.


----------



## shradha

Temp have gone down not that much 97.3 f..is it ok...do I have to worry?...got a cold in the night......so got up sneezing with running nose.....but now everything is under control..... Not more of sneezing....had ginger, tulasi( herb) with honey in empty stomach and took steam inhalation....... But as a result I couldn't do my yoga properly....had to even give the walk a miss..... So I am walking around the house....


----------



## shradha

Coy - thanx for the tip...... Lunch is going to be as it is....no compromise.... I can give my body body 1 good meal.....for motivation..:happydance:

You can add that veg stock with a little steamed rice...4 a change.....I tasted it....it's not that bad...


----------



## shradha

Steph- dtd now?:shrug: how did you manage?


----------



## Grey Eyes

shradha said:


> Temp have gone down not that much 97.3 f..is it ok...do I have to worry?...got a cold in the night......so got up sneezing with running nose.....but now everything is under control..... Not more of sneezing....had ginger, tulasi( herb) with honey in empty stomach and took steam inhalation....... But as a result I couldn't do my yoga properly....had to even give the walk a miss..... So I am walking around the house....

No def do not worry! It is a very small dip of .3 or less and you are still way above your cover line. One day really cannot tell you much- plus your temps will always look out of whack if oyu have been sick in any way- a fever, a chill, whatever, can effect your bbt! :thumbup: So no worries. I have heard of implantation dip occuring aorund 6-8 dpo- right in your range. Doesn't mean you are prego but certainly does not indiciate that you are not prego! I would test in about 4 days with an early result hpt :thumbup:

Hope you get feeling better soon! And yes- a good meal is the way to go! :)


----------



## Steph32

shradha said:


> Steph- dtd now?:shrug: how did you manage?

I didn't! Haha... that's why I needed a sample!


----------



## Steph32

So I did the acupuncture today. If anything, it did produce more BH... and still having some... but just like any other night. She wants to do another session tomorrow because she says she has the most success with several sessions. And hopefully doing back to back it will get the ball rolling. 

Laura- I do get the sharp stabbing cervix pains... and I never knew if it was the cervix or bladder or what, but it's probably the cervix. At my prenatal appt today the MW massaged my cervix (she couldn't technically do a sweep because I'm not dilated enough) and it really kinda hurt my cervix, and afterwards was noticing a lot of those stabbing pains. It really stops you in your tracks, huh? I have to hunch over and can't walk and get myself to lay down immediately! 

I wish you could get checked for dilation/effacement, I bet you are more dilated than me! You very well may have your baby before I do!

Anyway, I have my next appt on Tuesday when I'll be exactly 40 weeks. That is when my OB comes back from his vacation. And that will probably be the day he will talk about an induction plan... going to really try to stretch it out as long as possible, I'm going to suggest just monitoring things, looking at the baby, fluid level, placenta, growth, etc and if everything is okay then there shouldn't be a reason to induce? Going to try to stretch it til 41 weeks if I can. BUT... I will have this baby before then!!!!!!!!


----------



## shradha

Steph32 said:


> shradha said:
> 
> 
> Steph- dtd now?:shrug: how did you manage?
> 
> I didn't! Haha... that's why I needed a sample!Click to expand...

:hugs:....ok...:winkwink:.... I still feel this weekend is going to be super weekend....I guess Brandon want to wish his dad happy fathers day ...... So fingers crossed.....


----------



## shradha

Laura- how is your lower back pain?


----------



## Steph32

shradha said:


> Steph32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shradha said:
> 
> 
> Steph- dtd now?:shrug: how did you manage?
> 
> I didn't! Haha... that's why I needed a sample!Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs:....ok...:winkwink:.... I still feel this weekend is going to be super weekend....I guess Brandon want to wish his dad happy fathers day ...... So fingers crossed.....Click to expand...

Thank you! I hope so too...


----------



## lauraemily17

Steph - I had a dream last night that you had Brandon!! It was a water birth!! Now get on with it and get him out of there do its my turn!! :haha:

The cervix pains are pretty nasty but all gone now. Back to a few twinges here & there & only a bit of mild backache. Starting to get serious baby envy as well. Someone I know had their baby yesterday, 10 days early. There's also been lots of this is it threads on the 3 rd tri forum from ladies who are 37 weeks. I'm on a July babies thread & 3 people have now gone into labour, I want to meet my baby :( 

I've also had a headache all night & woke up with it, another pre-e symptom, taken some more paracetamol but if it doesn't go going up have to call the hospital. My blood pressure however is fine although I think 85 is a tad high after a nights sleep but I know the hospital won't care. Wish my body would either give me all the signs so I'm induced earlier or not give me any do I'm not worrying that my body might be hurting Beanie in some way!!

Beanie please please come out for Mummy NOW!!!!


----------



## lauraemily17

Shradha - don't worry about the temp drop, it's normal for there to be some variation. Could be implantation but also a fall back temp. Your chart is still looking good.


----------



## Steph32

lauraemily17 said:


> Steph - I had a dream last night that you had Brandon!! It was a water birth!! Now get on with it and get him out of there do its my turn!! :haha:
> 
> The cervix pains are pretty nasty but all gone now. Back to a few twinges here & there & only a bit of mild backache. Starting to get serious baby envy as well. Someone I know had their baby yesterday, 10 days early. There's also been lots of this is it threads on the 3 rd tri forum from ladies who are 37 weeks. I'm on a July babies thread & 3 people have now gone into labour, I want to meet my baby :(
> 
> I've also had a headache all night & woke up with it, another pre-e symptom, taken some more paracetamol but if it doesn't go going up have to call the hospital. My blood pressure however is fine although I think 85 is a tad high after a nights sleep but I know the hospital won't care. Wish my body would either give me all the signs so I'm induced earlier or not give me any do I'm not worrying that my body might be hurting Beanie in some way!!
> 
> Beanie please please come out for Mummy NOW!!!!

AHHH I so hope your dream comes true for me!!!! Although I won't be able to do a water birth at my hospital :( We are getting so crazy aren't we? I know it kind of sucks when you start to see women who's due dates are behind yours already have their babies! Serious envy. It's like, NOOO it's my turn!! :rofl: I know you are getting anxious too but you still have time before they'll want to induce right? But I know, everyday that goes by it just gets harder to wait.

I'm also tired of worrying about the baby... will he be too big, how will he handle labor, do I have too much amniotic fluid (something they keep telling me?) and tonight is a new one... too much movement?? He's been moving like crazy, kind of thrashing around for like the last 4-5 hours. Definitely not able to sleep or just trying to lay down and rest it is really distracting. Almost makes me want to scream "CALM DOWN!" :haha: I feel like I say that all the time with Nicholas but never thought I'd be saying that to a child that is still in the womb! :haha: But anyway, I know that it is more worrisome when there is decreased fetal movement but I've read some stories about increased movement possibly being a sign of distress... so of course I'm worried. Don't know if I'd be overreacting to call the Dr this late at night (it's after 1am here) or if I should to be safe. Even if they wanted me to come in to L&D to monitor things, it would be kind of hard to leave the house right now, I'd have to take myself. He just won't slow down, it's been non-stop... what to do??


----------



## lauraemily17

Steph32 said:


> lauraemily17 said:
> 
> 
> Steph - I had a dream last night that you had Brandon!! It was a water birth!! Now get on with it and get him out of there do its my turn!! :haha:
> 
> The cervix pains are pretty nasty but all gone now. Back to a few twinges here & there & only a bit of mild backache. Starting to get serious baby envy as well. Someone I know had their baby yesterday, 10 days early. There's also been lots of this is it threads on the 3 rd tri forum from ladies who are 37 weeks. I'm on a July babies thread & 3 people have now gone into labour, I want to meet my baby :(
> 
> I've also had a headache all night & woke up with it, another pre-e symptom, taken some more paracetamol but if it doesn't go going up have to call the hospital. My blood pressure however is fine although I think 85 is a tad high after a nights sleep but I know the hospital won't care. Wish my body would either give me all the signs so I'm induced earlier or not give me any do I'm not worrying that my body might be hurting Beanie in some way!!
> 
> Beanie please please come out for Mummy NOW!!!!
> 
> AHHH I so hope your dream comes true for me!!!! Although I won't be able to do a water birth at my hospital :( We are getting so crazy aren't we? I know it kind of sucks when you start to see women who's due dates are behind yours already have their babies! Serious envy. It's like, NOOO it's my turn!! :rofl: I know you are getting anxious too but you still have time before they'll want to induce right? But I know, everyday that goes by it just gets harder to wait.
> 
> I'm also tired of worrying about the baby... will he be too big, how will he handle labor, do I have too much amniotic fluid (something they keep telling me?) and tonight is a new one... too much movement?? He's been moving like crazy, kind of thrashing around for like the last 4-5 hours. Definitely not able to sleep or just trying to lay down and rest it is really distracting. Almost makes me want to scream "CALM DOWN!" :haha: I feel like I say that all the time with Nicholas but never thought I'd be saying that to a child that is still in the womb! :haha: But anyway, I know that it is more worrisome when there is decreased fetal movement but I've read some stories about increased movement possibly being a sign of distress... so of course I'm worried. Don't know if I'd be overreacting to call the Dr this late at night (it's after 1am here) or if I should to be safe. Even if they wanted me to come in to L&D to monitor things, it would be kind of hard to leave the house right now, I'd have to take myself. He just won't slow down, it's been non-stop... what to do??Click to expand...

What did you decide to do re the movement? I've worried about increased movement before mainly as my little man is a lazy baby!! I always imagine him thrashing around in pain but when I've been at the hospital 1 of the first things they ask is if I'm feeling movement & the more the better. I was hooked up to one of the machines which monitor heart rate & movement & he kept thrashing around trying to move away from it & they were quite happy with him. That said my sensible & cautious head days it's worth a call but I think if it was menid wait until the morning. ( I'm no good at taking my own advice & don't like to make a fuss!!)

If anything my babies movements are getting less now, he's not besting me up in the middle of the night & he's really quite in the morning, it's late afternoon & evening when he gets his excercise now!!

Found out something random re my blood pressure, there appears to be about a 10 point difference between my left & right arm. I know there is often a difference but that seems a lot up me. It's the difference between having high blood pressure & not for me! Going to have to research it.


----------



## mzswizz

steph-my sister was just like you. once she got close to her due date...she was trying everything to jumpstart labor. She went from i love being pregnant to get this baby out of me :rofl: 

laura and everyone-how are you ladies doing today?

AFM, im cd39 today and my temp is staying in the 97.20s range. My temp today is 97.28. Hoping it means AF is going to jump start soon. I have been having watery cm for the past few days now though and i know and I know it isnt leftovers from dh's soldiers because we have been dtd protected for like a week now. So i dont know whats going on with that but will get to the bottom of it :haha: Maybe its because im drinking more water :shrug: Oh well. AF needs to come already because im already 3 days late of normal AF. Today, Im at work and get off at 6pm. Next week is my last week here at the library and then its off to my new job :happydance: Next week will be dh's last week with me before he goes off to boot camp that following week :cry: Im going to miss him but hopefully i get to leave earlier than November so atleast we get to finish around the same time. So its been pretty busy with everything and we already started cleaning up and packing everything so we are going to be prepared for once we leave. :thumbup:


----------



## Grey Eyes

mzswizz said:


> Hoping it means AF is going to jump start soon. AF needs to come already because im already 3 days late of normal AF.

Patrice, I just gotta say you have us all going in circles! :haha: lol! I do understand though, don't mess with the Navy! Time enough and I am happy that you and dh have chosen a career path that keep you together! :thumbup: :friends:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Ah, I am in the mood to be messed with today! :grr: lol! Actually I am extremely bitchy today ...something about not resting well, kids waking me up repeatedly, food and mess all over the kitchen and smart-mouth little 7-year olds! :trouble: lol!

Maybe not all so bad...I am trying to look on the bright side :thumbup: I am just letting all the little crap mix in with the big crap and it's starting to add up some...Gotta brush it off and focus on...the big crap lol! I am going to sunscreen my kids up and kick them outside because they are fighting over toys right now and my poor head cannot handle it :wacko: Aaargh!


----------



## Grey Eyes

On a positive note, babes has been kicking around this morning since I got up...and last night when I wne to bed. I think she is starting to learn mys chedule so I better be careful to set a good one now! :thumbup: 

Oh, btw...dh and I have been tossing names around and are considering *Augustus Alexandria*...we originally thought _Augusta_ then decided the slightly more male form is tougher sounding with still a feminine form. Alexandria is after her papa and Augustus will be all her own...


----------



## Grey Eyes

Where is everyone today?:shrug:Maybe ya'll are off having babies or getting prego :haha: That's what this thread is all about, right?? :)


----------



## lauraemily17

I really like Alexandria. Strong & beautiful. Have you kicked the girls outside & managing to get some peace?

Random question & not labour orientated for a change!! The bottom half of my breasts have gone numb!! If I scratch them I can't really feel it but I can on the top. Is this normal?? Had a quick google but can't find any info on it being related to pregnancy.


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> I really like Alexandria. Strong & beautiful. Have you kicked the girls outside & managing to get some peace?
> 
> Random question & not labour orientated for a change!! The bottom half of my breasts have gone numb!! If I scratch them I can't really feel it but I can on the top. Is this normal?? Had a quick google but can't find any info on it being related to pregnancy.

Numb bbs? :nope: Never heard of it.:shrug: I'm gonna google it too! :haha:

I like Alexandria also...wasn't sure about Augustus at first as it is the male form, but dh likes it and I do like Augusta, so :shrug: Still got time and we have to caller something! :haha:

And yes, I kicked the girls out for a bit but they ran back in and are driving me insane, lol!


----------



## Grey Eyes

K, I googled bb numbness...nothing! :growlmad: I am wondering if it has to do with a flow of milk? Milk ducts blocked or inflamed maybe? I would talk to you mw or doc about it...I had a huge lump once underneath that was numbish but it was an inflamed duct during BF'ing and was told to take tylenol as an anti-inflammatory. No pain, right? If the numbness is severe defo call your doc! :thumbup:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Omg somebody send me some energy! I don't have any today :cry: This is terible, I just feel like falling into bed and snoring deep:sleep: But I have so much to do. I better stop wandering past it and just get it done! 

Who wants to come wrestle my lawn mower out of my garage? Your life is in your hands :haha: Then, um, cut my grass?


----------



## Steph32

Not having any babies yet. Haha! So I decided to wait last night before jumping ahead and calling the doc, and he finally did settle down around 2am. So I figured that it was because of the acupuncture session, he got all riled up. Hope he didn't get too annoyed! He's like, "hey, what's goin on?! If you think I'm gettin' outta here, you're crazy!" Well, did an other acupuncture session today. This is when she sees the most results, after 2 or 3 sessions... and usually she said it takes a few days, if something were to jumpstart labor. I will be expecting more movement and contractions tonight though. Already getting a lot of BH again.

Laura- I don't know about the numbness, I've never heard of such a thing! Strange. No pain though? I know that I don't have much bb and nipple sensitivity, but I've always been like that. Also, about the BP thing, I don't know why you'd have different readings on different arms. But you're right, when you're borderline 10 points makes a lot of difference! Def ask your MW about these 2 things...

Coy- I love the name Alexandria-- didn't Kat or Teagan suggest Alexandra at first? I do like Alexandria slightly better. I've never heard of Augustus as a girl's name, I've heard Augusta, but if you like the more masculine that's a great strong name as well. 

Patrice- So you're waiting for AF... I know this is normal for you, to have late AF, but do you think you could be pregnant? I know you don't want to be at this point, so you can go ahead with the Navy... but is this what you're waiting for, to get the clear to start bootcamp?


----------



## Steph32

mzswizz said:


> steph-my sister was just like you. once she got close to her due date...she was trying everything to jumpstart labor. She went from i love being pregnant to get this baby out of me :rofl:

Haha... yeah, it's funny how we think of the EDD as kind of a deadline. How late did your sister's baby end up being? Did anything work for her? I've exhausted most of my options!


----------



## Steph32

Grey Eyes said:


> Omg somebody send me some energy! I don't have any today :cry: This is terible, I just feel like falling into bed and snoring deep:sleep: But I have so much to do. I better stop wandering past it and just get it done!
> 
> Who wants to come wrestle my lawn mower out of my garage? Your life is in your hands :haha: Then, um, cut my grass?

I'd "ZAP" you some energy but I don't have much on reserve!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> Grey Eyes said:
> 
> 
> Omg somebody send me some energy! I don't have any today :cry: This is terible, I just feel like falling into bed and snoring deep:sleep: But I have so much to do. I better stop wandering past it and just get it done!
> 
> Who wants to come wrestle my lawn mower out of my garage? Your life is in your hands :haha: Then, um, cut my grass?
> 
> I'd "ZAP" you some energy but I don't have much on reserve!Click to expand...

Well you must have zapped some over here anyway! Lol! Actually I took the girls for a ride in my excruciatingly hot car (hot as in hellishly hot) and bought some ice cream...but when we got home I fixed iced V-8 Veggie juice instead and that seemed to do the trick! :shrug: Not sure why but I feel awesome now! I also picked up some heavy-duty fruit boxes for the junk stuff in their room...I transfer everything to boxes then when I get space prepared I move stuff back :shrug:

Yes, I am wondering about the male form of Augustus too...dh and I are still thinking about it. We may switch to Augusta but not sure yet. I don't want her to have an ugly name but something strong...Augusta/us means literally "great" and is a latin term. I am juggling the rarity of Augustus as a feminine name at the moment...:huh: And yeah, Teagen is happy about the Alexandria? Probably call her Alex for short either way we go :)


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph- R U going for another round of acupunture then? Now that you've got him good and riled? :thumbup:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Lol- I am working with my 3 year old and her reading...I said 
"what's the first sound in _Ice Cream_?"And I stressed the "I" sound.
She thinks about it for a minute and says solomnly "The first sound in Ice Cream is _Yummy_." :haha:


----------



## Steph32

Grey Eyes said:


> Lol- I am working with my 3 year old and her reading...I said
> "what's the first sound in _Ice Cream_?"And I stressed the "I" sound.
> She thinks about it for a minute and says solomnly "The first sound in Ice Cream is _Yummy_." :haha:

Haha, clever! Your girls are so smart and funny. So is it hot there too? It surpassed 100 degrees here today. Unbearable. But luckily we were out in the beginning of the day before it got too hot. We swam in our pool to cool off. You know, they say swimming is good in pregnancy, or even to get things moving... but I find it difficult. Basically all I can do is stand and bounce in the water.

I might go for a 3rd acupuncture session on Monday if nothing has happened yet. She says if it doesn't work after the 3rd time, that's about as much as we can do and the baby just isn't ready yet. She says it works 50% of the time, in her experience. So, I still have hope that today's session worked, and if not, then I still have hope for Monday's.

Would be a nice gift to DH if I delivered on Father's Day tomorrow... everyone help me "will" this baby out... or maybe it's all too much pressure and he would respond better to some gentle coaxing :)


----------



## shradha

Grey Eyes said:


> Lol- I am working with my 3 year old and her reading...I said
> "what's the first sound in _Ice Cream_?"And I stressed the "I" sound.
> She thinks about it for a minute and says solomnly "The first sound in Ice Cream is _Yummy_." :haha:

She has a good sense of humor and is a smart kid..... :hugs:. How are you feeling? I feel you are not eating enough....short of energy....:nope:....no dear eat don't let your body to become weak..... You need energy for your baby and yourself....2 people..... Eat healthy but don't skip.......you are so active always on toes......


----------



## shradha

Grey Eyes said:


> On a positive note, babes has been kicking around this morning since I got up...and last night when I wne to bed. I think she is starting to learn mys chedule so I better be careful to set a good one now! :thumbup:
> 
> Oh, btw...dh and I have been tossing names around and are considering *Augustus Alexandria*...we originally thought _Augusta_ then decided the slightly more male form is tougher sounding with still a feminine form. Alexandria is after her papa and Augustus will be all her own...

 I liked the name.....:happydance: Alexandria......fits so well.....:happydance:


----------



## shradha

Today temps have gone up again 97.6 f...... Weather is pleasant....loving it....nice cool breeze:happydance:..... I am sitting in my balcony..... Dh woke up late..so I had ample time to finish all my chores..... Now sipping my cup of oats....... Next week my in laws are planning to visit us....... Going to be one stressful week...... I just hope before that I get some news...:hugs: today is fathers day called my dad and wished him.....he was so happy...:happydance:... Will call my dad in law as soon as dh finishes his conference call......
Yesterday I finally decided to go with the forum.... Yes I have already started making the layout and the content...... So you all are going to see very little of me here.....although I will always be online and keep checking for Laura and steph......I am so excited.....

I am surprised coz today 7dpo and no symptoms at all....nothing....


----------



## shradha

Laura and steph - I am so short of words..... I don't know what to tell you two..... You both are going through a lot of pain and uneasiness...... Sometimes I get worried....does everyone have to go through this phase?:shrug: so sad..

Patrice- now you are the only person who is so relaxed and tension free.....so happy 4 you.....


----------



## lauraemily17

We were hoping for a fathers day baby but it's 2.45pm here & no sign of anything happening!! Next day we'd quote like is 21st June as its our summer solstice (I think!) after that he can wait until his due date or at least 1st July!! :haha: 

Do you ladies mind sending some of your sunshine our way? We're having the worst start to summer ever!! 

Steph - really hope the acupuncture gets things moving. I'm sure your BH are a good sign. I still get very very few!!

Coy - I think your girls are just as smart as their mummy!! I imagine they can be hard work though but you know they're going to grow up very talented & it'll be worth all the hard work!! I still think you need to give yourself a day off where you do nothing but the neccessery & rest/nap as much as your girls allow. I quiet day might do you a world of good.


----------



## lauraemily17

Shardha - hope you have a good day with you fil. Don't worry about not having any symptoms it's still early do there's plenty of time & sometimes no symptoms are actually a good sign.


----------



## shradha

lauraemily17 said:


> Shardha - hope you have a good day with you fil. Don't worry about not having any symptoms it's still early do there's plenty of time & sometimes no symptoms are actually a good sign.

:hugs:....I am very curious.....thanx Laura ....... I am sick.....upset stomach.....may be my body is trying to tell me to go slow.... I have oats in milk as breakfast, fruits 4 dinner and one proper lunch...... Today I actually over ate.....the prawn curry with rice was so tasty that I couldn't resist myself.....:dohh:..... Now have to face the consequence :nope:...... 

Laura you still have the day left....don't give up hope.....anything is possible:happydance:


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-yes thanks. Im happy we finally chose something and now sticking to it. And hoping you are feeling better and i think you should have your kids give you some of their energy. Now thats a good idea :haha:

Steph-yes i want a clear start for when i do go to boot camp. And i just took an ic and it came back negative so im not pregnant which is good. Before, i didnt mind the idea of getting pregnant but once they said if i get pregnant while in the delayed entry program, i will be discharged, then dh and i decided its best to wait until we are stationed to do so. And for my sister, her baby decided to come on time. She started doing cleaning and exercising to try and push her around and about and lo and behold...a few days later her water broke. So i dont know if that helped or she was just lucky.


----------



## shradha

Today the thread has less post....I guess steph and Laura are not feeling that good......

Coy- where are you? You are always here.... Must be busy. Everything is fine with you? M a little worried..

Patrice- hope things are going good with you...... Going strong with the workouts?


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies. Sorry I have been MIA since yesterday evening/afternoon. Got zapped with some energy yesterday so got busy as usual...today I forgot to eat again :dohh: so got the shakes :( I constrained myself to avoid chocolates and pies and managed to make an egg omelot instead :haha: I am feeling a bit better now but got my mind-eye on the ice cream in freezer :icecream: lol.

Dh and I are talking names again, still browsing and perusing.....looking for something awesome and ancient......


----------



## Grey Eyes

Oh- I get this email from my attorney says the other side wants to depose my dh and I (just interviews) in Salt Lake City Utah in the middle of July. This is an all day long deal so would mean an overnight stay in the hottest place on earth! Can I say "go to hell" or should I be nice? 'Cause even if Jesus himself were in SLC I wouldn't want to go there in middle of July...okay, maybe for Jesus ..But that's it! :growlmad: lol. I think we'll make them come to our town :thumbup: Sounds fair, right?


----------



## shradha

Grey Eyes said:


> Oh- I get this email from my attorney says the other side wants to depose my dh and I (just interviews) in Salt Lake City Utah in the middle of July. This is an all day long deal so would mean an overnight stay in the hottest place on earth! Can I say "go to hell" or should I be nice? 'Cause even if Jesus himself were in SLC I wouldn't want to go there in middle of July...okay, maybe for Jesus ..But that's it! :growlmad: lol. I think we'll make them come to our town :thumbup: Sounds fair, right?

Is it so hot there??:nope:..So good to know that you are fine...
Today its so cool here.It rained the whole night...can you imagine? i have never seen such a rain in the place i live in . thanx god I had a blanket under my toes which we hardly use coz so hot....I had opened one window so that some breeze would came....Temps have gone down 97.15 F.....why this drop? is it normal?


----------



## Grey Eyes

Temps look normal yes, often there are "fluke temps" they say to pay no mind to.

Wow, a rain all night :cloud9: Sounds awesome right now! :thumbup: It was hot here this evening. I wiated til cool then took a quick walk outside for some excersize. Going to try to get to bed early tonight and get some real rest! :) How are you feeling?

Oh, and Salt Lake is hot in summer...about 15 - 20 degree hotter than here depending where in the state you are :nope:


----------



## lauraemily17

:rofl: rain all night is the norm here!! It's rained almost everyday since April & it's currently raining now!! I hate it, it's makes everything harder work & some poor people are now having to deal with their homes flooding. Nowhere local to us thankfully. 

Shardha - this tempt drop could be implantation, 8 dpo us perfect timing for it. Hopefully it'll go back up tomorrow in which case is test on Wednesday if I were you. I liked tempting as I used to look forward to seeing how it changed it each day. Made the 2ww far more bearable to me!! Do you look at other charts on ff? I was always used to compare mine to otherwise charts that got their bfp, became quite an obsession!!

Steph - how you holding up? Not too fed up I hope. Can I come & live with you? I'd love a pool!!

Afm - not a lot to report others than sick to death of the weather. Also got a huge nesting instinct today but think that's more a sign of DH being off all weekend therefore we've not really cleaned rather than any sign of labour!! Going try & do the harder stuff though, see if it starts anything other than back ache!!


----------



## lauraemily17

Coy - demand they come to you, why should you be stressed, hot & out of pocket!!

Have you thought of any other names? 

Hope you managed to get an early night.


----------



## shradha

Grey Eyes said:


> Temps look normal yes, often there are "fluke temps" they say to pay no mind to.
> 
> Wow, a rain all night :cloud9: Sounds awesome right now! :thumbup: It was hot here this evening. I wiated til cool then took a quick walk outside for some excersize. Going to try to get to bed early tonight and get some real rest! :) How are you feeling?
> 
> Oh, and Salt Lake is hot in summer...about 15 - 20 degree hotter than here depending where in the state you are :nope:

Oh no...it's so hot...there...so sad:nope:... You get some rest......sleep early....
While doing yoga today felt some tingling sensation in lower abdominal... Having a typical feeling like ...........no spottings.....:shrug:


----------



## shradha

lauraemily17 said:


> :rofl: rain all night is the norm here!! It's rained almost everyday since April & it's currently raining now!! I hate it, it's makes everything harder work & some poor people are now having to deal with their homes flooding. Nowhere local to us thankfully.
> 
> Shardha - this tempt drop could be implantation, 8 dpo us perfect timing for it. Hopefully it'll go back up tomorrow in which case is test on Wednesday if I were you. I liked tempting as I used to look forward to seeing how it changed it each day. Made the 2ww far more bearable to me!! Do you look at other charts on ff? I was always used to compare mine to otherwise charts that got their bfp, became quite an obsession!!

Really you think so.......I am so excited......:flower:...pray that it is true..... I need this beanie so badly......... Yes I keep looking out for charts ..... Trying to figure out... N get confused..... :dohh:

It's monsoon time there?? Too much of anything is bad......:cloud9:.....


----------



## lauraemily17

Not monsoon as such, it's not that heavy its more that it's constant & we keep having droughts over our winter so the lands really dry & doesn't absorb it so well causing the floods. We basically have 2 seasons now, cold & dry & warm & wet. As a warm weather lover I therefore hate living here!! 

Chartibg confused me to start with, took a couple of months before I did it right & understood it properly. Looks like your doing good to me with how your charts filled out. :thumbup:


----------



## shradha

Here different states have different weather.....the state where I am it's more of summers and dry, few spells of rain.....few days of winter, 1 month of spring.......as we are not in the coast.:shrug:....


----------



## lauraemily17

The weather up in Scotland compared to the south if England can be quite different but not so much so it's different seasons. The uk is pretty tiny really. 

I have had some serious nesting urges today, it best mean something or Beanie best come soon before I have to redo everything I've done today. 

My nesting has involved vacuuming the whole house, top to bottom including the stairs & under all the sofa cushions, put all the loose cushion covers into wash, bleached the kitchen. Dusted the living room & nursery. Cleaned the bathroom top to bottom. Done all the ironing & ran some errands at the shops & dropped into my Mums. Started at 9 & not stopped until now at 4!!
I also had a bit if an upset tummy this morning & started getting lots more cm again. Should I start getting my hopes up or do you think I'll be redoing it all next week??!!


----------



## Steph32

Hi there... well nothing happening on this side of the world. I had some menstrual like cramps last night, but went to sleep and they went away.

Laura- Don't want to get your hopes up but I always hear that right before many women go into labor (like the day of, or day before) they get in this nesting frenzy! And a frenzy is what it really sounds like, all the stuff you managed to do! On the other hand, I know how you feel about not wanting to "re-do" everything... since 37 weeks we've been ready with things packed, cleaning the house, etc etc, and then as time goes on things get messy and in disarray again and then I have to do it all over again. Everytime the house is clean and everything is set, I say to the baby, okay you can come now! And it doesn't happen. I'm tired of re-doing!!!


----------



## lauraemily17

I forgot, I also get a treat for all my hard work. We've found a chip shop which does gluten free batter where we're going for dinner. I haven't had a peice of battered fish in 8 years!! Very unhealthy but so so nice, a British tradition!!


----------



## Steph32

I'm sorry everyone, but I've been really grumpy lately. It's not fun to make it to your due date and realizing the very real possibility of going past it. Coy, I know you understand. It just makes it harder when I have the threat of induction with it. I hope at my appt tomorrow I can bargain my way out of it and get them to wait as long as possible. Also, remember how my family is leaving on the 21st? Well, that sucks too. Plans for who is going to watch Nicholas for 2 days are up in the air...


----------



## lauraemily17

I really think it can't be long for you now Steph. I just can't see him being really late. 

Frenzy is exactly what it feels like. I had planned a quiet day reading today but had to clean instead. I just suddenly realised if I were to go into labour I would hate to come home to the house as it is. 
The only thing I still really want to do is the skirting boards, I never want to do them usually!! 

Have you tried salsa again?


----------



## lauraemily17

Steph32 said:


> I'm sorry everyone, but I've been really grumpy lately. It's not fun to make it to your due date and realizing the very real possibility of going past it. Coy, I know you understand. It just makes it harder when I have the threat of induction with it. I hope at my appt tomorrow I can bargain my way out of it and get them to wait as long as possible. Also, remember how my family is leaving on the 21st? Well, that sucks too. Plans for who is going to watch Nicholas for 2 days are up in the air...

Forgot about your family going away. Thats where its a shame we're not local, i'd happily help you out. Are there any parents to Nicholas's friends who you are close to where he could go? That's we're I went when my sister was born instead of family as it was easier for me to still go to school that way.

I also don't blame you at all for being grumpy I know I'll be the same this time next week. The threat if induction is horrible and to have had Nicholas come early I'd expect the same with this baby.


----------



## shradha

Wow Laura- today was cleaning day for you......beanie must be very active coz you were super active...touchwood :happydance:.... I do agree with steph....they say that just before going into labour your mind and body become super active.....you tend to start cleaning and all.... My grandmother and my mom had the same feeling.....hopefully I too will have it....:hugs:... Get geared up......


----------



## shradha

Steph- so sad so there won't be anyone with you? That's sad.....your mom? Do you have good neighbors whom you can trust and depend on? Taking care of Nicholas ?


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies!

*Shradha*- temps look good, justa couple more days before testing, right??

*Laura*- defo sounds like baby coming soon! The nesting urge is undeniably one of the most prevalent symptoms of impending birth :haha: I had that too. Sucks that you should be resting and then get the urge to work work work :haha:

*Steph*- I know I have mentioned this before but we had Teagen in the labor room with us when I had Kat. She just sat in a chair and looked over her picture books...she was 4 at the time and did admittedly jump up to "peek" once but capped her hands over her eyes and decided its best to read her book :haha: So if it comes to that maybe just keep Nicholas in the room with you? :shrug: Re: the family leaving...sometimes stuff like this is a blessing in disguise :thumbup: Just try to look at the bright side...after babes is born you all can take a very lovely vacation together just the four of you :thumbup: Others not invted :growlmad: lol

*AFM*- I totally blew yesterday. I was going to be so good and get my assignment done early and twittered the day away. Now it is due tonight so I have to do it :haha: Also thought "I'll go to bed early" so I can start altering mys chedule in a positive fashion. I got showered and to bed by 11:45 (that's early for me) but danged if Kat didn't wake up like every 45 minutes and wake me up too! :growlmad: Never a major issue, she has stopped throwing fits, just won't go back to sleep until I "check in" on her :roll: So now I need to get her to stop doing tht and I think we're good to go. But anyway I got to sleep at about 4 a.m. and she woke me at 4:30 getting ito our bed..then I slept til 6 am...got up, wandered around, then crashed until 8:30 :wacko: So now I am all drug out again :shrug: Gonna try hard tongiht though as I have to travel with the girls to an out-of-town appt tomorrow in the earrrrrlly morning.


----------



## shradha

Coy- Tom you will be traveling....take care...:hugs:... Sometimes it happens that we plan something's and it doesn't workout..... Never mind try again....this time you will succeed.:happydance:

Yea today I went and got some preg kit from the medical stores.... Very tempted to start testing from tomorrow morning.....9dpo I know it's early....no harm just checking :flower:..... I can sense something in my lower abdominal.... I have lost my thirst completely.....my water intake has reduced...:shrug:....


----------



## Steph32

I don't mind him being in the room with us during labor if it comes down to that, but kids are not allowed to stay overnight, and we'll be in the hospital at least 2 days (4 days in the case of a c-section)... so we need to have to have plans for someone to stay with him at our house. Coy, what did you guys do with Teagen while you were recovering in the hospital? It's either going to be our sitter or DH's parents who I don't really feel comfortable with (just the logistics of it all is going to be a little more tricky)...


----------



## lauraemily17

Well all my nesting seems to have bought on is my spd & insomnia. :( day on the sofa I guess tomorrow. That's if I ever get to sleep tonight. Given up for the mo & got up as kept disturbing DH who has to be up at 5 for work. Only good things which seems to have come out of today is that from where I feel beanies kicks & his favourite position of sticking his bum out he's definitely lower!! His bum is only just above my belly button now. 

Steph - have you got your last Accupunture session today?

Shardha - now my sensible head says wait another couple of days before testing but as an ex poasa I say go for it as long as you have enough tests!! It would be quite fitting for you to get your bfp just as Steph is about to give birth!!

Coy - hope kats kinder to you sleep wise tonight. It's good progress though if she's not throwing a fit any more. I remember how hard my Mum worked getting my sister out of bad sleep habits. Took literally a year or something rediculous like that, but she did have learning difficulties.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> Coy, what did you guys do with Teagen while you were recovering in the hospital? QUOTE]
> 
> Um, well, I had Katana, then after she got checked out by the doctor I just put my clothes back on and we went home :blush: Lol...was I supposed to demand recovery time? :dohh: lol :growlmad:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Aargh, I am very upset today. The day started good, things were coming together nicely- or so I thought. I have been stressing over bills as usual and as I have mentioned i am the one who handles budgeting everything, and I think sometimes dh thinks I am not budgeting well...But with what I have to work with there are literally miracles having to occur each month just to keep up! Well, seeing as we are having a baby soon I have been trimming back all of the unnecessary stuff to save money. There was this particular utility that we have been paying for monthly for literally almost a decade now that we never use and it takes hundreds of dollars a year to maintain a year. Well today I had the guy come and disconnect. :dohh: Wow, did dh and I get into it. He started yelling at me about irresponsibility. I'm like :saywhat: I thought I was being very responsible...why pay for an item that is connected to the house but NEVER USED IN THE LAST DECADE. I can use those hundreds to buy diapers, you know? I think what it comes down to is he took it as a surprise or an embarrassing thing to have something turned off or disconnected while I viewed it as a smart move. But he stresses badly over things and like, continually--won't let up about it and that is bad for his health. But anyway, I reacted very negatively to his reaction and have been angry since. I am still very upset and he is kind of treating me like an irresponsible teenager- which I take great offense too. So I guess I am just destined to be angry tonight :sad1:
But I still got dinner cooked and am almost finished with my hideous assignment...and I serviced the car, oil, fluids of all kinds, car seats, etc, for our appointment tomorrow. Plus Teagen and Kat are both sporting low-grade fevers and I am sitting at 99.0 right now :shrug: Ever just want a danged break? :haha:


----------



## shradha

I feel so depressed :cry:Was expecting a rise in temp instead I find a dip again.......oh no ....:nope: does that mean the wicked AF is on it's way to punish me again? I couldn't take the test today...... Temps 97.05f......it again rained the whole night ......when I woke up it was so cold....thank god I had the blankets on me...:sleep:....


----------



## Grey Eyes

shradha said:


> I feel so depressed :cry:Was expecting a rise in temp instead I find a dip again.......oh no ....:nope: does that mean the wicked AF is on it's way to punish me again? I couldn't take the test today...... Temps 97.05f......it again rained the whole night ......when I woke up it was so cold....thank god I had the blankets on me...:sleep:....

Shradha- often the temp outside can ffec your bbt...If you are feeling cold it stands to reason that your bb will be slightly lower. I noticed this also with temping. If I got col enough to need an blanet or an extrablnket my temp sually showed a slight dip. Nothing to worry about! :thumbup:


----------



## shradha

Thanx coy.... That will give me some hope....... I know I have ruined my day..... Whatever I do this will be always behind the back on my mind...... I was really happy yesterday...... Well I guess I have to be strong..... Was just trying to compare my charts with others and it added to my worries....everybody ending up with AF.....so I have stopped looking.....

Coy- try to get some sleep today.....next day will be a hectic day for you......carry some drinks as it is going to be hot....keep yourself and family hydrated.....


----------



## shradha

Laura- beanie must be saying that momma good work done....everything is so clean.....all set for my arrival....before that I will give you sometime to rest....you get ready to see me...:hugs::thumbup:


----------



## shradha

Step- I guess they can allow Nicholas to stay with you and dh if you explain to then that he is alone.....


----------



## mbh

Hey everyone
My dh and I have been trying for 10 months now but my cycles are super long, around 50 days. 

So far this is where i'm at.

BD: 9TH CD 23 - Glob, like a big marble glob (usually get this once or twice) 
BD: 10TH CD 24 - EWCM (stand up and runs)
11TH CD 25 - Glob again
BD: 12TH CD 26 - Cream
13TH CD 27 - POPK
BD: 14TH CD 28 - Positive OPK
15th CD 29 - Positive OPK
16th CD 30 - Don't remember
17th CD 31 - Negative OPK - Really warm &#8211; DH was shocked like &#8220;why are you so hot!?&#8221; and wouldn&#8217;t let me cuddle with him haha.
18th CD 32 - BFN

So far I have been really warm, tired, and cramping in lower back and lower abd.
When would you calculate 1 DPO?


----------



## Grey Eyes

mbh said:


> Hey everyone
> My dh and I have been trying for 10 months now but my cycles are super long, around 50 days.
> 
> So far this is where i'm at.
> 
> BD: 9TH CD 23 - Glob, like a big marble glob (usually get this once or twice)
> BD: 10TH CD 24 - EWCM (stand up and runs)
> 11TH CD 25 - Glob again
> BD: 12TH CD 26 - Cream
> 13TH CD 27 - POPK
> BD: 14TH CD 28 - Positive OPK
> 15th CD 29 - Positive OPK
> 16th CD 30 - Don't remember
> 17th CD 31 - Negative OPK - Really warm  DH was shocked like why are you so hot!? and wouldnt let me cuddle with him haha.
> 18th CD 32 - BFN
> 
> So far I have been really warm, tired, and cramping in lower back and lower abd.
> When would you calculate 1 DPO?

Wow, actually I would calculate you at probably 2 dpo today...judging from your two positive opk's I would count the 16th as Ovulation day. Actually your cycle is long but everything looks really awesome this month! Have you tried charting on FertilityFriend? They have a pretty awesome site and try to predict ov day, etc...

So maybe try to test with an early hpt (FRER or some other) around...next Tuesday the 26th or so? At 10 dpo or 11 dpo?


----------



## Steph32

Coy- Sorry you are having a bad day. Join the club... hahahaha... Question, when you were pregnant either time before, were things this difficult between you and DH? I wonder if he's got those pregnancy hormones too, and he just doesn't know how to deal with them. Well, who does really... 

Shradha- Don't give up hope just yet. I've said before, I don't really know much about temping, and I never relied on it, so I can't really comment on that situation but I just think there are a lot of other factors that come into play with the rise and fall of your temp and how/when it is taken.

Laura- Well I hope for your sake, after all that cleaning, that Beanie comes soon!! My DH all of a sudden got this wind of energy tonight to clean (shouldn't that be me?) saying that he thinks baby is coming tomorrow. He is usually very instinctual, moreso than me, so who knows? Not getting anyone's hopes up though.

AFM I did have my last acupuncture session today. Good news is that she did tell me that she noticed my energy moving downwards and things were more open and flowing down there... unlike the past 2 sessions. So that could mean things are on its way, but no indication of how long! I just had spicy Thai food, still been taking my EPO, and collecting my "samples" from DH... :rofl: I'm so tired of doing the same things everyday, just waiting and bouncing on my ball, always waiting for some kind of twinge. I never thought I'd see my ticker say 40 weeks but here we go.

Re: the hospital rules, they do not allow kids to be there without another caretaker (doesn't include father) AND they don't allow other visitors, including children, to spend the night. It is strictly enforced. Besides, there would be no place for him to sleep?! 

Coy- They require you to stay in the hospital 2 days after giving birth (and 4 days after a c-section).... so unfortunately can't leave right away... don't know if I'd want to either! I remember how I felt even the next day, and I couldn't even get out of the bed yet. I needed a nurse to help me go to the bathroom, get changed, and all of that. I'm surprised that your hospital lets you leave right away??

mbh- My dr has always told me to go with the first day of positive opk. So that would be CD27, making 1 DPO at CD 28. But also, since you are ovulating so late, it could mean that your body keeps gearing up to try to ovulate and it finally does, so in that case it might be the last opk spurt. If I were you I'd try to get your cycles shorter, maybe with the use of Vitex (Chaste Tree Berry) or another supplement.


----------



## shradha

Step- I guess they can allow Nicholas to stay with you and dh if you explain to then that he is alone.....


----------



## Steph32

shradha said:


> Step- I guess they can allow Nicholas to stay with you and dh if you explain to then that he is alone.....

No, unfortunately they can't.


----------



## shradha

Steph32 said:


> shradha said:
> 
> 
> Step- I guess they can allow Nicholas to stay with you and dh if you explain to then that he is alone.....
> 
> No, unfortunately they can't.Click to expand...

That's sad ...now you will need someone to take care of Nicholas.....


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph- I can't remember, I know that there are always stresses in life and they always seem to be magnified in pregnancy. Dh and I actually have a very good relationship which is why these little spats seem so hard to handle. It really is nothing major, I think he hates the idea of anything being disconnected and on this particular issue we have atlked about it before and he suggested NOT disconnecting it. But seeing as I am the official "budgeteer" :haha: I went ahead and did it anyway and it made hima ngry or upset :shrug: I can't see the point of paying for something we never use and then having trouble paying for the stuff we need IYKWIM? Things are a bit better now, I think I hold on to tension longer.

AFM- so much for my early night! I ended up slamming out my horrific assignment on time, getting the girls temps checked, dinner fed, teeth brushed, pj's on, in bed and ASLEEP by 10'ish ...about an hour past where I wanted it all :dohh: Then here I sit correcting my paper,e tc...Then I had to do dishes, get their clothes set out for tomorrow, rinse a load of towels, dry a load of clothes, bring in the flowers cause its getting cold, cover the garden, and now I am planning a shower and something to eat as I skipped dinner again :blush:


----------



## Grey Eyes

I want to say "thank you" for all of the positive and supportive comments you ladies always post! You are immense sources of inspiration to me and a real support =from WOMEN that Iwouldn't have otherwise :hugs: All the women in town wanted my dh but I got him instead so, well, they hate me :haha: Seriously :huh: lol


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph- darn, this is a tough situation with Nicholas. The only advice I can give at this point is look for an on-call support- someone who can come within a couple (2-4) hours of your pains starting that will care for Nicholas for a day or so or at least until your dh can take over. I imagine dh can take him after the first night?

This is something my dh and I have talked about also. As they will not allow children in a surgery room if I ended up having to undergo a c-section dh would HAVE to stay out with the girls. No way aorund it :shrug: I would hate for him to not be there and so would he but we have the girls too and they need us just as much as we need each other--and they are our priority. So we have decided they will be in the delivery room where dh can oversee them and in an emergency he will stay with them. And yes, our hospital allows you to leave after about 8 hours if all is looking good. If I end up having to stay the night dh will simply take the girls home when they kcik them out :shrug: Then come back as soon as possible.


----------



## shradha

Coy- dear try to get some sleep....u need it badly:hugs:
I have got over the depresso mood.... And trying to focus my mind on something good.....so in-spite of the temps I went for a test now...... I found what I was thinking....it's too early.....:bfn: ....it's fine.....


----------



## msperry1984

Hi there new to the site..I'm 27 from kcmo ttc #3 first dose of clomid and on d5po..hate the waiting game would love to have a buddy in this journey..are you also on clomid..I have secondary infertility don't know why..bit I have a 7 year old daughter and my son just turned 5 now trying for a third kinda hoping for twins so i don't have to try again


----------



## shradha

msperry1984 said:


> Hi there new to the site..I'm 27 from kcmo ttc #3 first dose of clomid and on d5po..hate the waiting game would love to have a buddy in this journey..are you also on clomid..I have secondary infertility don't know why..bit I have a 7 year old daughter and my son just turned 5 now trying for a third kinda hoping for twins so i don't have to try again

Hi, welcome! This this my 5th month TTC.....well I am not on any meds apart from folic acid tablets.:flower: so you are on 5dpo? I am 9dpo.....so keeping fingers fixed for both of us.....:thumbup: :dust:.... So this is your third...wow....I am trying for my first.....it will be great sharing this journey with you.... Do you take temperature?


----------



## lauraemily17

Shardha - unfortunately this is the down side if temping you can count yourself out early. I'm not so sure you are though. Like coy said it could be the weather which has affected it or it could well be implantation. It seems a little early of a drop to indicate af to me. Don't get downhearted, hopefully it'll be better news tomorrow. 

Coy - that's not good you & DH are arguing. I can totally understand your frustrations though. If he leaves the budgeting to you then he's got to accept your decisions. You do seem to do everything around the house though & organising your family & of course your studying. It's an awful lot for anyone to do but more so when pregnant. Would you feel comfortable sitting down with DH & dividing some of the chores to take a bit of pressure off you? It's really not good for you & baby forgetting to eat as often as you do. There's no way your getting anywhere near the calories you need. Baby will be fine, body feeds them first but I'm worried about your health, especially as you get further on. 

Steph - hope you find a solution re Nicholas that you're comfortable with. In the uk partners can't stay overnight at all. Generally for a straight forward labour they keep you in for 5 hours but overnight if you give birth in the evening. For first time Mums if they want to they can often stay 1 night. For a c section I think it's 3 days minimum you're in for but again partners can't stay over. Other than when you're in labour they also have really strict visiting times so partners can only be with you from 11.30am to 8.30pm + 1 other after the babys born. Even if you're induced & the 1sr pessary isn't inserted until the evening they'll also send partners home!! 

Afm - our summer has finally arrived!! Although having said that a rather dark cloud has just blown over the sun!! Doesn't look like its staying though. It's so nice to. E able to sit & relax in the garden. It's not too warm either at 20 degrees so quite pleasent. Would be nice to get a little colour on my skin!! 

Nesting yesterday clearly meant nothing as still no sign of Beanie. My nesting today is revolved around myself. I finally braved shaving my Bakini line, was hard work but not done too bad a job, a nice surprise for DH later! I've also managed to cut & paint my tie nails. Had to do some leg contortion to do it & know I'm going to suffer with my pelvis when I get up but feel suitably preened now for hospital. Once again Beanie. TIME TO VACATE MUMMYS WOMB!!! Not holding out much hope though!!


----------



## mbh

Well ladies... I woke up this morning to brown spotting.. I wiped and its light brown and not very much.. not enough for a pad or anything.. implantation bleeding perhaps? technically I havent had AF in under 35 days since after the wedding.


----------



## shradha

Coy- hope you had a good sleep.... Coy I am so sorry I didn't read your post....I was totally into my own frustrations that I didn't notice even you needed us...:hugs:... Last few days have been mentally stressful for me too..... Dh has suddenly developed a new habit of blaming me for everything that goes wrong.... I don't argue coz he has a temper...... But yesterday I just couldn't bear it...... :growlmad:...... I just burst out....:dohh:.... 
How are things now ? Is dh ok now? I feel so bad for you..... You have kids to look after, do all the chores all by yourself, take care of dh but no one is there to take care of you.....:hugs:..... Dh should help you with something...... Make him aware that you do need help......or else you will fall sick.....not taking proper care of your health......you are the pillar of strength in the family.

Well I know my dh doesn't even lift one needle....... It's so annoying.....


----------



## shradha

mbh said:


> Well ladies... I woke up this morning to brown spotting.. I wiped and its light brown and not very much.. not enough for a pad or anything.. implantation bleeding perhaps? technically I havent had AF in under 35 days since after the wedding.

I too am new to this.....but as far I know implantation bleed doesn't happen before 6dpo....you are in 2dpo right? It's highly not possibly for the bleed to happen so early........I am so sorry to disappoint you..... My cycles were also of 34 days..suddenly now things have changed.....last 2 months it has come down to 26 days...... Don't lose hope...... Keep fingers crossed.....you still have time.......


----------



## msperry1984

shradha said:


> msperry1984 said:
> 
> 
> Hi there new to the site..I'm 27 from kcmo ttc #3 first dose of clomid and on d5po..hate the waiting game would love to have a buddy in this journey..are you also on clomid..I have secondary infertility don't know why..bit I have a 7 year old daughter and my son just turned 5 now trying for a third kinda hoping for twins so i don't have to try again
> 
> Hi, welcome! This this my 5th month TTC.....well I am not on any meds apart from folic acid tablets.:flower: so you are on 5dpo? I am 9dpo.....so keeping fingers fixed for both of us.....:thumbup: :dust:.... So this is your third...wow....I am trying for my first.....it will be great sharing this journey with you.... Do you take temperature?Click to expand...

hi shradha.. no im not taking temps i thought about starting but not sure if i should or not.../i know it will take a month or more to get an idea of what my temp runs i don't know... which is more acurate taking temps or just using the opk kit..I never even thought i would have had problems trying to have another baby i had two already with no problems concieving at all and all this time we've been trying i thought i was ovulating I mean i had been getting what i thought was ovulation pain but unfortunately i found out i wasn't.. i think im 5dpo but i didn't test just went off my calendar and the fact that i usually have a 30 day cycle.. just really looking for support here the dh doesn't go on the same rollercoaster or at least it seems like that anyway..


----------



## msperry1984

well i know that i've read that ovulation a's driving me crazy today and clomid can cause similar symptoms to being prego and it's driving me crazy..I'm blaoted and feeling well just weird in my tummy I know I'm probably just imaging things.. and the fact that it's been almost 6 years since i've been prego don't know now that I could even tell the difference so early anyway..I mean I remember when i was prego with my son i was about 4-6 weeks when i knew but that was because of my bb's...then i have some anxiety about the clomid and concieving mostly scared about a possoble miscarriage...i know my progesterone level has to be high enough to make me ovulate but does it also have to stay high enough to carry the baby as well...my doctor hasn't given me a whole lot to go on here..and my last visit when i saw her due to gyn issues not related to ttc she didn't even remember that iust seen her a few weeks prior for infertility as she asked me what kind of bc i was taking..considering a fertility specialist perhaps..and then there's the side effects from the clomid the rages which to me weren't too bad not much different then my monthly mood swings..the hot flashes which i've gotten since a very young age so wasn't much of a surprise but the migraines which i get occassionaly but with the clomid they were just aweful..well for now waiting to do blood work tomorrow and see if i o'd then wait some more to test I should be able to test on my bday july 2nd if af hasn't come wish me luck.


----------



## mzswizz

i have alto of catching up to do. will do when i can.

AFM, im on cd42 today. Still no AF and looks like my temps are flatlining. Oh well. Just patiently waiting. It would be just my luck i get AF when I dont want her to come. I just want her to come already and get it out the way so i can start on a new cycle and hope this one comes on time. Looks like I havent o'd yet which sucks and makes me think im going to miss a month of AF and its going to come in july :dohh: Also, saturday will be my last day working for the library before I start my new job. :thumbup: DH only has a week left (next week) before he leaves to boot camp on July 5th. Today we have a meeting with our recruiter so we are going to bring up the paperwork we got to fill out. My recruiter already told me that he put my paperwork into processing so i can leave early so im just waiting to see what happens. Well thats it for now.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies! 

Shradha and Laura- Thanks for your supportive words :hugs: Laura- dh and I almost never argue so that's why when we do it's usuallya doozy :dohh: I am very stubborn and so is he. Just yesterday it really hit a sore poijnt with me is all. I am sure he has already forgotten it whereas I still steam when I reflect back :haha: He helps with the girls as far as keeping them entertained, etc, and he works with them on certain projects, but yeah as far as planning stuff, prepareing for htings, organizing, budgeting, household stuff, everything, it's pretty much me. So I kind of get this "how dare you" atitude when he is irritated over my method :shrug: I try not to take things perosnal but like I said- I am stubborn :blush:


----------



## Grey Eyes

AFM- today started yesterday--ever have a day like that? :dohh: lol! In order to get the girls up and out by daybreak I had to have their clothes cleaned, folded and set out for morning, shoes (yay!I found the lost shoe :thumbup:)ready, coffee set to go, breakfast prepped, car ready and set, lunch packed in case, then I had to shower the night before as I wouldn't have time in the morning...girls got up early and I dressed them, fed them, fed the dog put her out then back in :wacko: packed the car, etc...not a bad mroning at all justa ll the prep work involved! We all went today which was kinda nice...girls were tickled that dh went with us as they like his fast driving :sick: lol! I do to, like my own personal roller coaster :rofl:
We are back now surprisingly, appointment went well. T still has her strange little fever? Not sure what from? :shrug: My stress is beginning to ease some now Phew!

Thinking of grabbing some breakfast :)


----------



## shradha

Juts started having some cramps....it comes and goes......my lower abdorminal suddenly feels heavy and little hard.....


----------



## shradha

Grey Eyes said:


> AFM- today started yesterday--ever have a day like that? :dohh: lol! In order to get the girls up and out by daybreak I had to have their clothes cleaned, folded and set out for morning, shoes (yay!I found the lost shoe :thumbup:)ready, coffee set to go, breakfast prepped, car ready and set, lunch packed in case, then I had to shower the night before as I wouldn't have time in the morning...girls got up early and I dressed them, fed them, fed the dog put her out then back in :wacko: packed the car, etc...not a bad mroning at all justa ll the prep work involved! We all went today which was kinda nice...girls were tickled that dh went with us as they like his fast driving :sick: lol! I do to, like my own personal roller coaster :rofl:
> We are back now surprisingly, appointment went well. T still has her strange little fever? Not sure what from? :shrug: My stress is beginning to ease some now Phew!
> 
> Thinking of grabbing some breakfast :)

We have your back hon......
Good to know that everything went well :happydance:. Is T having cold and fever or is it just fever?


----------



## shradha

Patrice- So few more days in the library.... Your boss will miss you I am sure.....
All excited to join the new job? :thumbup:....


----------



## mbh

shradha said:


> mbh said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies... I woke up this morning to brown spotting.. I wiped and its light brown and not very much.. not enough for a pad or anything.. implantation bleeding perhaps? technically I havent had AF in under 35 days since after the wedding.
> 
> I too am new to this.....but as far I know implantation bleed doesn't happen before 6dpo....you are in 2dpo right? It's highly not possibly for the bleed to happen so early........I am so sorry to disappoint you..... My cycles were also of 34 days..suddenly now things have changed.....last 2 months it has come down to 26 days...... Don't lose hope...... Keep fingers crossed.....you still have time.......Click to expand...

Well I looked over my calendar and talked with a few people and im thinking I O around the 10th which means im 9 DPO. OPK don't work for me and are usually positive all the time so I can't trust them.


----------



## shradha

msperry1984 said:


> shradha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> msperry1984 said:
> 
> 
> Hi there new to the site..I'm 27 from kcmo ttc #3 first dose of clomid and on d5po..hate the waiting game would love to have a buddy in this journey..are you also on clomid..I have secondary infertility don't know why..bit I have a 7 year old daughter and my son just turned 5 now trying for a third kinda hoping for twins so i don't have to try again
> 
> Hi, welcome! This this my 5th month TTC.....well I am not on any meds apart from folic acid tablets.:flower: so you are on 5dpo? I am 9dpo.....so keeping fingers fixed for both of us.....:thumbup: :dust:.... So this is your third...wow....I am trying for my first.....it will be great sharing this journey with you.... Do you take temperature?Click to expand...
> 
> hi shradha.. no im not taking temps i thought about starting but not sure if i should or not.../i know it will take a month or more to get an idea of what my temp runs i don't know... which is more acurate taking temps or just using the opk kit..I never even thought i would have had problems trying to have another baby i had two already with no problems concieving at all and all this time we've been trying i thought i was ovulating I mean i had been getting what i thought was ovulation pain but unfortunately i found out i wasn't.. i think im 5dpo but i didn't test just went off my calendar and the fact that i usually have a 30 day cycle.. just really looking for support here the dh doesn't go on the same rollercoaster or at least it seems like that anyway..Click to expand...

I do understand....the wait is real test...I too am in the line...waiting when my chance will come:flower:..... you must test......i too test with opk...but my friends here suggested me to also go with the temping....So I started a month ago.....and still continue temping.....All the best:thumbup:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Shradha- is it possible for AF? Is this too early? TWW is a pain! :growlmad:

And no, T doesn't have a cold, no aches or pains, nothing...just a slight fever:shrug: KIDS! :wacko:


----------



## shradha

Coy i generally never have pain before AF.....she just arrives......And she is not expected to come before 23rd.....26 days cycle....today is just cd23......Had planned everything so well this time.........:shrug:...all gone waste:dohh:........


----------



## Grey Eyes

shradha said:


> Coy i generally never have pain before AF.....she just arrives......And she is not expected to come before 23rd.....26 days cycle....today is just cd23......Had planned everything so well this time.........:shrug:...all gone waste:dohh:........

Don't count yourself out just yet! :thumbup: And planning is good, gets you in the routine of your body...even if it doesn't work this month it's always apercentage it will work out very soon. You have been trying 3 months? 5 months? You will get your bfp, just takes time. :hugs:


----------



## lauraemily17

Coy - I can relate to taking things personally, it tends to make me quite argumentative though, not a good trait!

Shardha - sometimes early af symptoms are a sign of early pregnancy as they are similar. Tiredness, headache, cramps are all common for both. I think your temp tomorrow will tell you more & hopefully the lack if af in a few days time!! 

Talking of period type pains i have some horrible ones. Felt really tired all day & had a tension headache which is a bit of a concern that pre-e is getting worse but earlier this afternoon I started to get niggling pains which felt exactly how I used to feel the night before af arrived. In the past couple of hours the back pain has got worse. Ummmmm perhaps a sign of labour in the next few days?!! I'm currently bouncing on my ball which is helping with the pain a bit but it's still there. 

Steph - how's you? Are those bh turning into contractions yet?

Patrice - really don't know what to make of your chart. Everything about it says af should be here but she's not!! I guess it would be better for her to come after DH has gone? Hope you get to go to boot camp sooner. How early do you think you'll go?


----------



## shradha

First the cramps came and went and now I feel the urge to go to the loo..... I don't go so often.....my water intake has reduced too coz of the weather..... It is my mind is playing with me :shrug:

Laura - pain means you are soon heading for contractions......:hugs: heyyyyyyyy....... Beanie come baby .......:happydance:

Coy- yes you are right.......let's see what happens Tom?


----------



## Steph32

Hey all... just got back from my Dr appt and NO change in cervix... in fact, it is now CLOSED, whereas before they told me it was almost 1cm. So who knows what it is. Still about 50% effaced... hmph. Need to get that effacement going so that I can dilate more. I guess the EPO isn't really working! He did stress though, that it can all happen at once with 2nd deliveries. Counting on it! Baby is still posterior, but I think he moves from his side back to posterior often. I think maybe if he was anterior he'd be more effectively pushing down on my cervix making some progress. I'm always on either the ball or my hands and knees, so don't know what else I can do there. 

Good news... I was able to buy some time with the induction... he's going to allow me another week and we'll just see where I'm at then. I suggested that I'd like to wait as long as possible, and possibly after 7-10 or so days I might want to consider induction. What I didn't want was a specific induction date looming over me, because with that comes the pressure... and I think that might be a big part of why baby is delaying his arrival. I had all this pressure from myself and my family for him to come early... all these expectations... now that he's proven to everyone that he's not coming early, AND no immediate threat of induction... I think I can relax a bit more. Hopefully that does the trick. I just need to wait and be patient, and know that he will come when he is ready. 

In fact, I think he's waiting a few more days so that he can be a Cancer (starts June 22nd)... I don't think he wants to be a Gemini for whatever reason!


----------



## shradha

Steph- you are sounding positive and good....thumbs up for the spirit :hugs:....... 

Took temp....it has gone up...97.7 f....... My whole tummy feels so heavy......
Tested :bfn: ........ It so cold....loving it....makes me feel like winter season...:happydance:


----------



## mbh

2 days of cramps.... spotting has become barely noticeable.. sure hope i get my bfp! Tired of these 50 day cycles and almost a year of trying! especially since my sister in law got pregnant 2 months after her wedding and already had the baby!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies-

I am totally squashed tongiht! lol, I just fell asleep on the girls bed while tucking them in :dohh: I think I will off to bed myself now...it is 10:30 here, about4 hours before my usual bedtime but maybe a good thing I can change my schedule abit :thumbup:

Steph- I know with Kat I was sooo stressed over the junk happening with my job my MW told me the worry could be delaying the release of hormones to start labor. And as long as babes is healthy you don't have to rush in anytime for an induction. Monitor your GD and ambiotic fluid and try to relax and not worry about the dates! :hugs:

Laura- hope you are well and not overworking yourself with the nesting! I can't believe how tired I am tongiht, totally "knackered" as you English ladies put it!

Shradha- yay for cooler weather! Rest well, I always do when it's cool and tonight we have cooler temps and a steady breeze with clouds...Im'ma sleep like a baby! :haha:

Gonna have a mug of hot coco with whip cream (I hope!) and go to sleep :)

Hello to the new ladies- so glad to have you all on board!


----------



## shradha

Coy- yes.....that's sounds like a good plan....:hugs:You should start sleeping early..... In cool weather you do get a good sleep..... So rest and take care...goodnight:sleep:


----------



## shradha

lauraemily17 said:


> Shardha - unfortunately this is the down side if temping you can count yourself out early. I'm not so sure you are though. Like coy said it could be the weather which has affected it or it could well be implantation. It seems a little early of a drop to indicate af to me. Don't get downhearted, hopefully it'll be better tomorrow.

Yea Laura .......temps have gone up...I don't know what to think......got a :bfn: today.....in a few days we will get some news...


----------



## lauraemily17

Back in hospital again!! :dohh: 

Had more flashing lights this morning & after the headache that would go yesterday thought it best to give the hospital a call who wanted to see me. 

Good news is there's no protein in my urine, bad news blood pressure is high & going up. Started off at 92 when I came in, now 103!! 

Waiting for blood test results now & a few more bp readings to get an average. 

Shardha - your temp increase is a good sign. Think it's still a little early though for a test to pic up a bfp. What brand are you using? Do you know what strength they are? 

Coy - hope you got a good nights sleep & enjoyed the hit coco! 

Steph - that's great that you are being left for at least a week before they enduce. Random though about your cervix, can they actually close again??!! I think being more relaxed is a great plan. A girl on mumy yoga class got herself all worked up once she hit 40 weeks but decided to change her mindset. She changed her due date in her calendar to 42 weeks & decided to try & enjoy the extra time. She gave birth 3 days later!!


----------



## shradha

Laura - hopefully soon your BP will come down....Did they say anything regarding the date? Is beanie ready? 

I am using the Indian brands only like Apollo and many other....regarding the strength..well nothing is mentioned...Like you said may be They are not that good to catch early signs.......I may have to wait for another 3-4 days......its a long wait....AF is also expected during that wait...so any delay will be bonus.... had little cramping in the evening...now its gone...


----------



## Steph32

Laura, are you still in the hospital? Hope you're doing okay and your bp went down.

That is interesting about that woman in your yoga class. Your mindset really does have a lot to do with it. Let's see, so if I push my due date to 42 weeks, now we have the same due date! I still think we'll be giving birth around the same time, if not you before me even!

Ever since yesterday I've felt better about this. Of course I'm still very impatient, but I've relaxed a bit and realized that he will come when he is supposed to. Now that "THE" date is behind me, I have no date to focus on which is good... because I shouldn't be focusing on any date. I'm like on bonus time... and I know that with every passing day, chances are increasing that I will be having this baby soon.


----------



## lauraemily17

I'm being induced on Tuesday!!!! :happydance: I know letting him come naturally has a lot of benefits but I'm so tired of worrying about what effect my pre-e will have on him. I've escaped hospital for now but gotta increase dose of beta blockers & they dont want to wait any longer than 39 weeks before inducing. 

I really think we could well have babies either in the same day or very close now Steph. Still think you'll beat me though!! 

Shardha - the tests are probably 25 rather than 10 which are less sensitive so I wouldn't worry about a bfn yet. What day is the latest that af should show up?


----------



## Steph32

Wow!!! At least you have a date now to look forward to! That's great! It's probably best, considering your situation and the dangers of pre-e to get him out early. So exciting! I'm sure your induction will go smoothly. Still got almost another week, so it's still very possible he could come on his own accord!

I've been having cramping all morning, a little bit of BH with some mentrual type cramps... but also a "cleaning out" as they say.... hoping it means things are starting and not just that I ate something funky... I know even with these kinds of symptoms it could go on for days, but at least it gives me hope that things may be on their way. I didn't like having no signs at all to go on!


----------



## lauraemily17

A clearing out at this point is a great sign Steph & it certainly sounds like something more is now happening. Did you get a sweep at your check up?

I had menstural type pains yesterday which got quite strong & wondered if it was a sign but came to nothing. Still get twinges prob slightly more & a little more uncomfortable each day but I dont think he'll be here soon naturally. If I were to guess I'd say early next week as I always thought he'd be a week early. Would be great if I ended up in labour naturally the night before!!


----------



## shradha

lauraemily17 said:


> Shardha - the tests are probably 25 rather than 10 which are less sensitive so I wouldn't worry about a bfn yet. What day is the latest that af should show up?

I know laura how much you wanted to have the delivery in a natural order...but i guess if they are telling you to have it on tuesday dont feel bad.....:thumbup:...it must be for the better interest for both you and beanie..:hugs:

Yes I guess you are right its 25..... AF can be expected someway between 23rd-25th june...


----------



## shradha

Steph - you too are in pain? so sad.....I dont know how to help?


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies! 
Laura- nuts!for being in the hospital again--did they let you out or are you stuck in there:nope: And yay for Tuesday! I should say Yay for Monday as that's prob when babes will beb orn :haha: KIDS! :roll: lol

Steph- ooooo period like cramps is an awesome sign...are they period cramps from hell yet?:haha: lol, as you stated once something good comes from all of this inevitable oain and discomfort. Can't wait! :thumbup:

I gotta say, as far as pregnancy and labor go- women rock the world man! And we bite down and say "I look forward to this!" lol! :rofl:

Shradha- temps are lookin' good! :thumbup: Laura is right- if your tests mIU is not a 10 or less, say if it's a 50 then it's not going to pic up the hcg at 10 dpo...I used a very early response kit at 10 dpo and got a faint bfp. As you progress (if you are prego) then the hcg increases and your tests will eventually show. GL! :thumbup:


----------



## Grey Eyes

AFM- ahhhh for an awesome nights sleep! :cloud9: Girls were exhausted so I had them in bed by 9:30 and I managed to get to bed by 11'ish which is awesome! Kat slept aaallll night long :cloud9: which means I only had to get up ONCE - to pee :haha:

Got up and made breakfast for everyone, I had whole wheat toast and plums with coffee--had to do the coffee, lol! I feel much better today:)


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura- just remembered you mentioned painting your toenails! Yay! Mine are currently a sparkly deep purple :cloud9: Dh read something about chemicals in nail polish so was adamant that I should avoid the stuff but all these reports had me walking around sporting my naturally red nose and plain boring toe nails :growlmad: which just makes me grumpy :haha: So one day I did my hair, put on makeup, and painted my toes...Ahh I feel much better lol! As a little girl my mean-mom (lol) made fun of me for wearing dresses and frowned if I even wore shirts cut for women (she made me wear mens wool Pendleton western shirts :sick:). She said "a girl should leave IT to the imagination" whatever IT was in her estimation...anyway, as a full grown woman I decided the imagination had enough to worry about :haha: So I love anything with sparkles now...and dh has properly "womanized"me with tons of gorgeous pretty things...granted as a busy mom I can't wear them all the time but its sure nice to be able to gussy up when your feeling clutzy and cumbersome (like now) :haha: lol


----------



## msperry1984

reall starting to lose hope this cycle not that i should feel anything yet as far as prego symptoms but i just have that gut feeling that i'm not prego...im on cd21 and now waiting for lab results to see if first round of clomid even made me o...i hope it did..but wondering if it didn't and my dr ups the dose with the side effects i had get worse?..


----------



## Grey Eyes

msperry1984 said:


> reall starting to lose hope this cycle not that i should feel anything yet as far as prego symptoms but i just have that gut feeling that i'm not prego...im on cd21 and now waiting for lab results to see if first round of clomid even made me o...i hope it did..but wondering if it didn't and my dr ups the dose with the side effects i had get worse?..

Do you chart at all? Or do bbt'ing? If so would love to take a look...try not to get down, the tww is a bugger! :hugs:


----------



## msperry1984

Grey Eyes said:


> msperry1984 said:
> 
> 
> reall starting to lose hope this cycle not that i should feel anything yet as far as prego symptoms but i just have that gut feeling that i'm not prego...im on cd21 and now waiting for lab results to see if first round of clomid even made me o...i hope it did..but wondering if it didn't and my dr ups the dose with the side effects i had get worse?..
> 
> Do you chart at all? Or do bbt'ing? If so would love to take a look...try not to get down, the tww is a bugger! :hugs:Click to expand...

new to this so never thought of having to chart bbt i did get a kit but not sure when i should start it..at the begining of my cycle or go ahead and start now..and i have taken opk befoe in the past but haven't taken them recently actually the last ti,me i took an opk it said i was ovulating but then after several months of bfn's i went to the doctor to find out that i was in fact not ovulating..my doctor has not been all that helpful in telling e what i should try or not try other than starting me on the clomid which i should have my results hopfully by friday..I did experience what i thought were ovulation pains on both side worse ono the right side but i also had those same pains before even taking the clomid so i dont know for sure if i o'd or not.. i want to start tempting but not sure when to start.. also feel like a total ****** bc i thought at first that the bbt was a vag temp lol im so sheltered..and this is def a new experience for me to deal with..


----------



## Grey Eyes

msperry1984 said:


> Grey Eyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> msperry1984 said:
> 
> 
> reall starting to lose hope this cycle not that i should feel anything yet as far as prego symptoms but i just have that gut feeling that i'm not prego...im on cd21 and now waiting for lab results to see if first round of clomid even made me o...i hope it did..but wondering if it didn't and my dr ups the dose with the side effects i had get worse?..
> 
> Do you chart at all? Or do bbt'ing? If so would love to take a look...try not to get down, the tww is a bugger! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> new to this so never thought of having to chart bbt i did get a kit but not sure when i should start it..at the begining of my cycle or go ahead and start now..and i have taken opk befoe in the past but haven't taken them recently actually the last ti,me i took an opk it said i was ovulating but then after several months of bfn's i went to the doctor to find out that i was in fact not ovulating..my doctor has not been all that helpful in telling e what i should try or not try other than starting me on the clomid which i should have my results hopfully by friday..I did experience what i thought were ovulation pains on both side worse ono the right side but i also had those same pains before even taking the clomid so i dont know for sure if i o'd or not.. i want to start tempting but not sure when to start.. also feel like a total ****** bc i thought at first that the bbt was a vag temp lol im so sheltered..and this is def a new experience for me to deal with..Click to expand...

I think the kit for checking ov measures lh but not sure...I would say get an us to very=ify that your eggs are hatching so to speak (right now I can't remember the tech term for it :dohh: lol). Bbt'ing helped me understand what was going on with my body but also gave me something to do while in the tww! :wacko:


----------



## Grey Eyes

OMG I am going crazy today looking for shirts that don't pop up over my belly :growlmad: lol! I finally did find a tank top that works ok...:haha: 

I am currently cooking dinner (chicken breast with salad# and have to make a trip to the store :# which is sort of a drag right now because my energy reserve is waning at the moment :haha:

Where is everyone? Laura? Steph? Off havin' babies :laugh2: Hope so!

Laura- did you ever get out of hispital? I'm gonna go see if you updated your fb status...:huh:....


----------



## msperry1984

Grey Eyes said:


> msperry1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grey Eyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> msperry1984 said:
> 
> 
> reall starting to lose hope this cycle not that i should feel anything yet as far as prego symptoms but i just have that gut feeling that i'm not prego...im on cd21 and now waiting for lab results to see if first round of clomid even made me o...i hope it did..but wondering if it didn't and my dr ups the dose with the side effects i had get worse?..
> 
> Do you chart at all? Or do bbt'ing? If so would love to take a look...try not to get down, the tww is a bugger! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> new to this so never thought of having to chart bbt i did get a kit but not sure when i should start it..at the begining of my cycle or go ahead and start now..and i have taken opk befoe in the past but haven't taken them recently actually the last ti,me i took an opk it said i was ovulating but then after several months of bfn's i went to the doctor to find out that i was in fact not ovulating..my doctor has not been all that helpful in telling e what i should try or not try other than starting me on the clomid which i should have my results hopfully by friday..I did experience what i thought were ovulation pains on both side worse ono the right side but i also had those same pains before even taking the clomid so i dont know for sure if i o'd or not.. i want to start tempting but not sure when to start.. also feel like a total ****** bc i thought at first that the bbt was a vag temp lol im so sheltered..and this is def a new experience for me to deal with..Click to expand...
> 
> I think the kit for checking ov measures lh but not sure...I would say get an us to very=ify that your eggs are hatching so to speak (right now I can't remember the tech term for it :dohh: lol). Bbt'ing helped me understand what was going on with my body but also gave me something to do while in the tww! :wacko:Click to expand...

so if i start charting my bbt can i start now or should i wait until i start a new cycle?


----------



## Grey Eyes

msperry1984 said:


> Grey Eyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> msperry1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grey Eyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> msperry1984 said:
> 
> 
> reall starting to lose hope this cycle not that i should feel anything yet as far as prego symptoms but i just have that gut feeling that i'm not prego...im on cd21 and now waiting for lab results to see if first round of clomid even made me o...i hope it did..but wondering if it didn't and my dr ups the dose with the side effects i had get worse?..
> 
> Do you chart at all? Or do bbt'ing? If so would love to take a look...try not to get down, the tww is a bugger! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> new to this so never thought of having to chart bbt i did get a kit but not sure when i should start it..at the begining of my cycle or go ahead and start now..and i have taken opk befoe in the past but haven't taken them recently actually the last ti,me i took an opk it said i was ovulating but then after several months of bfn's i went to the doctor to find out that i was in fact not ovulating..my doctor has not been all that helpful in telling e what i should try or not try other than starting me on the clomid which i should have my results hopfully by friday..I did experience what i thought were ovulation pains on both side worse ono the right side but i also had those same pains before even taking the clomid so i dont know for sure if i o'd or not.. i want to start tempting but not sure when to start.. also feel like a total ****** bc i thought at first that the bbt was a vag temp lol im so sheltered..and this is def a new experience for me to deal with..Click to expand...
> 
> I think the kit for checking ov measures lh but not sure...I would say get an us to very=ify that your eggs are hatching so to speak (right now I can't remember the tech term for it :dohh: lol). Bbt'ing helped me understand what was going on with my body but also gave me something to do while in the tww! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> so if i start charting my bbt can i start now or should i wait until i start a new cycle?Click to expand...

I think you should be able to start now....I am trying to remember if FF specifies when to start. Because it never indicated my Ov day witht he crosshairs but I did ovulate ...What cd are you and what's the avg length of your cycle?


----------



## Grey Eyes

ok I know I am ranting again....sorry ladies! :sad1:

This evening is like the worst- I am hot, tired, and I can't find a damn thing to wear that doesn't pop over my belly or make me look awful and frumpy! I feel like a dumpy old cow. I talked to dh about it and he made me feel worse by telling me I had a "farmers tan" that was really highlighted when I wore my tank top! Like I freaking had to have that pointed out? 

Hey, I never thought I looked like Pamela F**'ing Anderson when I'm almost 7 months pregnant, but that doesn't give anybody the right to try and make me feel worse than I am. I have no money to blow on cute little maternity tops and sexy be-jeweled damn maternity designer jeans and cute sparkling highheels. I am stuck with my same old "fat girl" pants I had when I was pregnant with Teagen 8 years ago and I am doing my best to make them all work. If I weara nice looking top he points out my tummy is showing and I should change. So I change. Then he points out my "chest looks red" or some other f'ing thing. So what?! Should I get a darn tent to hide in? It's hot outside, and probably mostly my hormones talking. 

I think he could be a bit more supportive and if all he has to offer me is crummy damned advice I think he should keep his mouth shut or invent some happy little fibb to make me feel better [-( Like, when I ask if my clothes look okay he should try to ntice something nice (like my belly not showing!) or something instead of feeling it necesary to point out something I hate and can't change. That's what my mom did for years and years and I dislike it very much :sad1:

Sigh. There. I have ranted and I feel a bit better. Now I am going to go take a nice long shower. He can handle the girls and their milk spills while I am otherwise occupied. :growlmad:


----------



## Grey Eyes

So I walk into the living room and there on the floor in front of dh is an egg carton (an egg carton!!) and it's been there all darn day (kids, I guess) so I pick it up and destroy it with my hands and dh looks at me and hesitantly asks "is there something wrong?"

............:saywhat:....:saywhat:....


----------



## Grey Eyes

In a nutshell, I am being selfish and I don't always feel like focusing 100% on his stuff (even though I love him very much and I know he loves me too) and I want him to deal with some of my stuff. 

Selfish, I know - and as I cool down I understand that- doesn't make it go away but at least I see it clearer now. 

Sorry ladies :shrug:. You are all always so supportive and don't need to hear me rambling on about my junk, I know you have your own stresses! So- disregard :haha: It fades :)


----------



## msperry1984

Grey Eyes said:


> msperry1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grey Eyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> msperry1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grey Eyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> msperry1984 said:
> 
> 
> reall starting to lose hope this cycle not that i should feel anything yet as far as prego symptoms but i just have that gut feeling that i'm not prego...im on cd21 and now waiting for lab results to see if first round of clomid even made me o...i hope it did..but wondering if it didn't and my dr ups the dose with the side effects i had get worse?..
> 
> Do you chart at all? Or do bbt'ing? If so would love to take a look...try not to get down, the tww is a bugger! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> new to this so never thought of having to chart bbt i did get a kit but not sure when i should start it..at the begining of my cycle or go ahead and start now..and i have taken opk befoe in the past but haven't taken them recently actually the last ti,me i took an opk it said i was ovulating but then after several months of bfn's i went to the doctor to find out that i was in fact not ovulating..my doctor has not been all that helpful in telling e what i should try or not try other than starting me on the clomid which i should have my results hopfully by friday..I did experience what i thought were ovulation pains on both side worse ono the right side but i also had those same pains before even taking the clomid so i dont know for sure if i o'd or not.. i want to start tempting but not sure when to start.. also feel like a total ****** bc i thought at first that the bbt was a vag temp lol im so sheltered..and this is def a new experience for me to deal with..Click to expand...
> 
> I think the kit for checking ov measures lh but not sure...I would say get an us to very=ify that your eggs are hatching so to speak (right now I can't remember the tech term for it :dohh: lol). Bbt'ing helped me understand what was going on with my body but also gave me something to do while in the tww! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> so if i start charting my bbt can i start now or should i wait until i start a new cycle?Click to expand...
> 
> I think you should be able to start now....I am trying to remember if FF specifies when to start. Because it never indicated my Ov day witht he crosshairs but I did ovulate ...What cd are you and what's the avg length of your cycle?Click to expand...

ok i think i will start tempting tomorrow and keeping a chart im on cd21 now and my cycles i thought were 30days but the last one was 34..so just wondering if occassional cramps during and after ovulation are common while taking clomid..i guess im not that in tune with my body like i thought i was to remember if that was something common for my cycles or not or maybe im just used to it and now im noticing it because im trying to imagine every symptom could be a sign pointing towards bfp..ill just be glas when i can test or af comes then ill know..


----------



## Steph32

Quick update: having intense contractions about 5 min apart so things might happen tonight or tomorrow... definitely can't sleep through these contractions so we'll see. If I'm up tonight and still home, I'll update you guys again. If not, I probably went to the hospital!


----------



## Grey Eyes

msperry- I know, I never paid any attention to my body until ttc then I stated noticing everything! Cramps, ov pain, temperature, etc...::wacko: lol! It takes time but as you keep going it is really awesome the knowledge you can gain of how your own body works. I will do some research and see how clomid may affect bbt'ing...


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> Quick update: having intense contractions about 5 min apart so things might happen tonight or tomorrow... definitely can't sleep through these contractions so we'll see. If I'm up tonight and still home, I'll update you guys again. If not, I probably went to the hospital!

Eeeeekkk! Yay! Steph, you just brightened my mood! You're a proper "bad-mood-B-gon" lol! Yay! 

Oh- word of warning hon, if these contractions are 5 minutes apart then I'd be hustling my backside down tot he hospital! Like, um, NOW!~


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> Quick update: having intense contractions about 5 min apart so things might happen tonight or tomorrow... definitely can't sleep through these contractions so we'll see. If I'm up tonight and still home, I'll update you guys again. If not, I probably went to the hospital!

I had to "reply" again! :dance: Yay!


----------



## Grey Eyes

(Shout)-- Hey everybody, Steph is having her baby! (end shout) !
:dance: ... :dance...:dance:...


----------



## shradha

Steph32 said:


> Quick update: having intense contractions about 5 min apart so things might happen tonight or tomorrow... definitely can't sleep through these contractions so we'll see. If I'm up tonight and still home, I'll update you guys again. If not, I probably went to the hospital!

Yes.......:happydance: Brandon come baby........ We all are eager to see you..... It's party time.....celebrations time ladies:happydance::hugs::crib::dance:


----------



## shradha

Steph- so happy for you:hugs:...:thumbup:..have a safe delivery...... Praying for you....


----------



## shradha

Msperry- you can start charting anytime... I too started in the middle of the last month ....as long as you are charting everyday.... Start tempg.......


----------



## shradha

Laura- how are you? Hope you are back home.....


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi Shradha! Yay, I am glad that you are online! Lhugs: How are you feeling?? Chart looks good! Thanks for updating Msperry btw- I couldn't remember if you could start charting in middle of cycle or not :dohh: lol


----------



## shradha

Coy- you sounded so happy in the morning :happydance:.....then what happened dear.......I guess the dress made you feel bad...... I can understand when my dresses are not fitting me I too felt horrible.......:cry:..... Did you try wearing something that dh doesn't wear..... I mean you can tie a knot in the side to make it fitting..... something different for a change......
We are here for you....don't worry:hugs:.....can say whatever you want....:hugs:....how is the day going now?


----------



## shradha

Today temp dipped to 97.2 f I don't know the reason? Is it normal? Having little cramping but it comes and goes.......Tested:bfn:


----------



## Grey Eyes

shradha said:


> Coy- you sounded so happy in the morning :happydance:.....then what happened dear.......I guess the dress made you feel bad...... I can understand when my dresses are not fitting me I too felt horrible.......:cry:..... Did you try wearing something that dh doesn't wear..... I mean you can tie a knot in the side to make it fitting..... something different for a change......
> We are here for you....don't worry:hugs:.....can say whatever you want....:hugs:....how is the day going now?

Lol, I try not to wear dh's clothes :haha: except for his shirts to sleep in :) I was just off today because I was so tired and dragged out. I felt good this morning after a nights rest, yes, but after struggling in heat of dday to find something suitable to wear that didn't make me feel huge and fat :haha: dh's comment just hit a really sore spot with me. :shrug: Women, huh? :haha: I have to learn to get over myself some...plus my skin is super sensitive in pregnancy so I burn easily- thus the red chest. So it's hard for me to avoid :shrug:


----------



## Grey Eyes

I'm gonna go put the girls to bed and I'll be back on here checkin in with everyone! :hugs:

Oh- Shradha, have you updated your chart for Thursday? I only see Wednesday on there...And yes, it is normal to dip and rise,e tc, fluctuate,s o don't worry. When would Af be scheduled to show her ugly face if she does?


----------



## shradha

Oh no this is the 4 th time I am typing......it's not loading.....
Coy I have updated the charts....AF not due before 23 - 25 June ...keep getting some pricking sensation....never felt anything like this before AF.... Well have to agree upon 1 thing I can't predict anything now....body has changed a lot after TTC....

I too never wear dh clothes...it's too loose although the length is fine coz we both are of the same height....:flower: but I had to wear 1 when we had gone to the beach....my spares were all wet...so had to put on his shirt....I remember how I had to tie a big knot on the side to make it look ok on me..:haha:.....


----------



## Steph32

Still here at home, contractions still about 5 min apart. Our doula isn't coming over quite yet. Things generally move slow for me so I don't anticipate a fast labor like Coy's... but as soon as things get even stronger and contractions 3 min apart then we are going to haul a$$... But this could last for a while, unfortunately though, strong enough to keep me from sleeping...


----------



## lauraemily17

Yay Steph - I am hugely jealous & so so excited for you!! :happydance: :happydance: hope you took Coys advice & got yourself to the hospital sharpish!! Can't wait for your big announcement & first pics of Brandon :D 


Shradha - the thing is with temping it gives you more info after you have a few months data. At the mo we don't know if all these dips are normal for a bfn cycle for you. What it does show though is that you've definitely ovulated. Don't worry about your cycles changing. Mine did the same when I started ttc. 

Coy - yay for a great nights sleep but boo for thoughtless comments from DH. I totally understand your pain re clothes, I have had a few tantrums over trying to find clothes which fit, look nice & is practical for the tasks of the day & weather!! What does DH mean by you not concentrating on him? Surely the girls & your new baby are more important right now?


Afm - got out of hospital really quickly yesterday for a change, even though my bp averages 98!! They were quite happy that an extra tablet in the middle of the day would keep my blood pressure down until Tues. they ran some bloods as well which were all clear. My midwife us coming out again tomorrow to re check blood pressure & check for protein, if alls ok I'll be having a relaxing weekend ready for the big day Tuesday!! Annoyingly DH is on horrible late shifted every night now & only has Monday off so no actual quality time together. I'm convinced he's going to end up finishing late most nights as well which is going to really really pee me off!! Re Beanies arrival I would be very surprised if he decides to come of his own accord before Tuesday but I'm continuing with my evict beanie plan in the hope it at least softens my cervix and maybe makes me dilate a couple if cms which should speed up the induction, hopefully!!


----------



## lauraemily17

Steph32 said:


> Still here at home, contractions still about 5 min apart. Our doula isn't coming over quite yet. Things generally move slow for me so I don't anticipate a fast labor like Coy's... but as soon as things get even stronger and contractions 3 min apart then we are going to haul a$$... But this could last for a while, unfortunately though, strong enough to keep me from sleeping...

Try and take the time to relax, our anti natal teacher told us adrenaline just slows things down. Although I think that must be pretty hard, I get excited now at the thought of going into labour!! Where are your contractions? Do you think brandon has moved?


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> Coy - yay for a great nights sleep but boo for thoughtless comments from DH. I totally understand your pain re clothes, I have had a few tantrums over trying to find clothes which fit, look nice & is practical for the tasks of the day & weather!! _*What does DH mean by you not concentrating on him? Surely the girls & your new baby are more important right now?*_

He never actually said that I should concentrate on him-- and I know he doesn't think it, as he has told me before that he has dealt with his issues since war, etc, plus his diabetes and that he doesn't want me stressing over it. And he makes the girls apriority - I think what has happened is I am usually a very competant and independant persona and he has gotten used to me taking care of my stuff by myself all the time. Like when I was mc'ing back In November...I was stacking and splitting wood with the family outside even with heavy bad cramping, etc, and he told me not to but I did it anyway and I'm not sure if I made things worse? Buta t that opint he thought I was okay because of the work I was doing...when in fact I needed to be rushed to the hospital. It wasn't until about an hour later when I told him I'd have to go that he realized how serious it was. I think I have a tendancy to hide stuff like that or keep it to myself when I should just tell him outright. Men are different than women--they need to be told stuff whereas I think we generally can figure things out on own own. We are, in a sense, very emotional snoops! :haha: 

But when he is dealing with a lot he gets grumpy and focus' inwardly to deal with it. At which point I get concerned and I also focus on him...then when I suddenly realize that I have neglected issues with myself I get angry with him for not noticing :blush: A very childish thing now I reflect on it...oh well, I will try to think more analytically in future and maybe less emotionally? Is that possible in pregnancy? :haha: Thank you for "having my back" so to speak, it is nice to know I have female support group! :) :friends:


----------



## Steph32

I can relax but as soon as I try to drift off, the contraction wakes me up. Brandon was pretty active at the start, maybe he was trying to move, but he hasn't been active much in the last few hours. I don't know if he's still posterior, but I know that they take longer to he in position and laboratory are longer when that's the case. Feeling a lot of "back labor," but it's generally how I remember things feeling the first time with Nicholas, in early labor when I was dilating from 0-4. So I doubt I'm more than 3-4 right now. My labor with him was 4 days, and eventually needed pitocin to get my contractions regular and past 5cm, so that's why I don't expect this labor to be drastically different. It'll probably be shorter but don't think it will happen overnight. Maybe tomorrow, tomorrow night at the earliest.


----------



## Steph32

(right now it's almost 11pm here)


----------



## Steph32

Laboratory= labors :rofl: stupid autocorrect


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> Steph32 said:
> 
> 
> Still here at home, contractions still about 5 min apart. Our doula isn't coming over quite yet. Things generally move slow for me so I don't anticipate a fast labor like Coy's... but as soon as things get even stronger and contractions 3 min apart then we are going to haul a$$... But this could last for a while, unfortunately though, strong enough to keep me from sleeping...
> 
> Try and take the time to relax, our anti natal teacher told us adrenaline just slows things down. Although I think that must be pretty hard, I get excited now at the thought of going into labour!! Where are your contractions? Do you think brandon has moved?Click to expand...

Om gosh, yeah, it's hard not to get excited when you know babes is "just around the corner"! And I think the ecitement at that point can be helpful? Not positive...I wish Steph and Laura that I had taken anti-natal (what does that mean btw?) classes before! :thumbup:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph- I spoke with a lady yesterday that told me back labors never meant REAL labor...she said her mw told her years ago that if yu feel back pain it's not real. Hell it aint! :haha: Don't believe everything old ladies tell you! :haha: She told me that she was in labor (hard back pain) for like 4 days or some such and just bustled around th ehouse oding her ironing and cooking, etc...I was thinking, then you prob weren't in labor lady! :haha: Because as you say- it's diifult to even get rest with these contractions, let alone do household chores!

I hope you manage to get some sleep tonight but if they are coming every 5 min or so it's unlikely that you will get any real deep sleep. Remember to stay hydrated, drink water, and snack once in a while!


----------



## lauraemily17

Anti -natal I think translates pretty directly to pre birth. There's 2 different types in the uk. Standard free nhs ones which depending on where you are are only a few hours long & with as many as 20 couples. We paid to have private classes do had 7 2& half hour sessions with 6 other couples who we now stay in touch with. Actually the first baby was born yesterday!! The classes were brilliant. Through this site and Internet I already know quite a bit but still learnt loads & it was great for DH to be part of it. He even got to practice dressing a baby (not a real one though, a doll!!) it covered everything to do with labour & the early days with a new born including how it can affect relationships. I guess they don't easily have access to classes like this in the us? 

Sounds like you're properly relaxed. It's funny what you say about sleep as again it was something we were taught, sleep for as long as possible but I can't see how you could sleep through a contraction!!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura- I am glad that they let you go home! I hope the additional bp med a day will help...the bp issue should disappear once babes is born :thumbup: So yay for Tuesday if he doesn't come sooner! Maybe Steph can send yousome of her magic dust and get your contractions going? :happydance: Lol!

And boo for dh's crappy late schedule! Can't he tell his work that you are a priority and that he needs to stay close? I guess he couldn't explain why he had to be with you when you were awake necessarily but dang it they should know better :growlmad: lol! I hated it when dh and were separated, I don;t like being a jealous wife but oh man you should have seen me when he had to stay overnight in the hospital for testing (2-3 years ago)! I was a wreck and totally p'd off at him by the time he came home the next morning! :haha: He was clueless of course :blush: I am truely silly sometimes! 

I was wondering if you are getting tired of that ball yet...I nnever had one but from what you and Steph say they are very useful :thumbup: Wish I'd have had one when I was prego with Kat!


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> Anti -natal I think translates pretty directly to pre birth. There's 2 different types in the uk. Standard free nhs ones which depending on where you are are only a few hours long & with as many as 20 couples. We paid to have private classes do had 7 2& half hour sessions with 6 other couples who we now stay in touch with. Actually the first baby was born yesterday!! The classes were brilliant. Through this site and Internet I already know quite a bit but still learnt loads & it was great for DH to be part of it. He even got to practice dressing a baby (not a real one though, a doll!!) it covered everything to do with labour & the early days with a new born including how it can affect relationships. I guess they don't easily have access to classes like this in the us?
> 
> Sounds like you're properly relaxed. It's funny what you say about sleep as again it was something we were taught, sleep for as long as possible but I can't see how you could sleep through a contraction!!!

:nope: I was pretty clueless when I had my first! Wish I had taken classes, I think I would have been more relaxed with the knowledge. As it was dh bought me loads of books at the time and he taught me what he knew--not sure if I have mentioned this but my dh is also a midwife! :roll: He just HAS to be good at everything, right? lol! Anyway he took classes and became a midwife and has actually been a much better coach than any my mw or obgyns during labor. So i relied upon him for most of my learning first time around.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura- lol re: clothes! O my gosh I had a time today :) I hate when I can't find just the right item! :growlmad: I was washing all of my clothes so pretty much just left myself with a tank top and winter shirts waaay too hot for today! So dh's comment about the red chest angered me unreasonably! :haha: He;'s actally pretty good abot helping me shop for maternity clothes when we do go out...I just always forget to mention I need something until too late. What are you doing at this point, now the weather is getting warmer? Have you had to go shopping fo rnew tops, etc?


----------



## Grey Eyes

Lol, I thought it was funny today I was folding one of my maternity tops and Teagen points and with big eyes says "wow look at that _*DRESS*_"! It was one of my shirts :sad1: lol! I told dh she might as well have said "take a look at that tent!" or "wow what an immense amount of material!" :haha:


----------



## lauraemily17

Saw your message on Facebook!! I've not told a lot of people about the induction date just family & close friends who I've asked not to say anything on Facebook. I've actually been really open about being induced at 40 weeks but now I have an actual date I feel really self conscious about people knowing exactly when I'll be in labour!! 

I've been nervous about his shifts this weekend for a while. He's in a riot van covering any potential trouble from the Euro football tournament & England have actually made it through to the next stages which are played this weekend. Means he's working 5pm to 2am but will easily be kept on later if there's any trouble in town. The time he's working typically covers the most common times labour starts & I'd prefer him here. I think it'll take him a while to come home as well as some1 from the station will have to come & fetch him from wherever the riot van is then take him back to the station where he'll have to get out of his kick before cycling home!!(although I'm going to demand he drives to work, a battle im saving at the mo) just thinking about it again makes me feel a bit panicky even though I don't think labour will start then. DH however seems to think it'll be easier for him to leave as theres 7 in a van whereas he'd be by himself on another shift and could get caught on a job. I would rather he simply asked for desk duties for those last few days but he absolutely won't do that as he'll get bored!! Men!!!!!! He's hasnt even spoke to the Sargent in charge of his shifts over the weekend to explain he has a heavily pregnant wife & may need to leave at a moments notice, something I think, as a boss myself, they need to know in advance because they may prefer to replace him. Sorry, turned into a bit of a rant!!


----------



## lauraemily17

Grey Eyes said:


> Laura- lol re: clothes! O my gosh I had a time today :) I hate when I can't find just the right item! :growlmad: I was washing all of my clothes so pretty much just left myself with a tank top and winter shirts waaay too hot for today! So dh's comment about the red chest angered me unreasonably! :haha: He;'s actally pretty good abot helping me shop for maternity clothes when we do go out...I just always forget to mention I need something until too late. What are you doing at this point, now the weather is getting warmer? Have you had to go shopping fo rnew tops, etc?

Yep but I bought some really cheap vest tops, it's the tops I struggle the most with. I just bought them 3 sizes bigger & you know, within a week bump was poking out the bottom, it's just getting lower & lower!! Bottom of bump is also now covered in stretch marks!! Thankfully I have over the bump linen trousers which are really comfy and the fabric over the bump means I can get away with slightly too small tops!! I've also got a few loose summer dresses, amazingly my normal size ones still fit over the bump & I've bought a couple of maternity ones. Think I'll be living in those when it warms up properly & I still have my post pregnancy bump.


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> Saw your message on Facebook!! I've not told a lot of people about the induction date just family & close friends who I've asked not to say anything on Facebook. I've actually been really open about being induced at 40 weeks but now I have an actual date I feel really self conscious about people knowing exactly when I'll be in labour!!

Did you mean my post? I'm sorry! I wasn;t even thinking about an induction date at the time I posted it, just about your edd...does anyone else know about your edd? I won't mention anything though, I am gladd you told me! :thumbup: Ah, I just got smart and went back and deleted mypost! I am the same way- I have not told my family that I am pregnantso I haven;t posted a word about it on fb...My mom would love that! She'd use it as an excuse to force a visit :shock: and I think dh and I would go crazy! :wacko: He has threatened to call the police if she ever shows up :haha:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Ladies I am going to try an dcatch a few winks :) but will pop on here if I can during the night and check up! Steph- GL and try and get some rest! Don't forget the overnight bag...:hugs:

Laura- thanks for being supportive, it means alot (even when I am being unreasonable :dohh: lol!) Hope you have an great day (day there isn't it now??) can't wait to see your little babes in that yellow jumper! :hugs:


----------



## lauraemily17

You didn't need to delete it!! Everyone knows my edd so there would have been no hiding my induction if it had have been done at 40 weeks & I quite openly told people I would be. It's only since yesterday I've had a change of heart!! The likelihood is it'll still come out on Facebook & my money is on the mil!!

Our sunny weather is now gone again. It's been raining all morning so far & just checked the weather, heavy rain forecast until Monday!! Perhaps beanie will come over the weekend, we've always thought it would be terential rain the day I go into hospital as it follows every where for anything significant. It rained ALL day on our wedding day & the really nasty heavy stuff!! It would also be really inconvenient as we have to walk from 1 end if the hospital from the car park to the other where the maternity hospital is some of which is outside so we'd be arriving very wet!!


----------



## lauraemily17

Hope you have another good nights sleep Coy. 

Re the birthing ball, tbh yes it does get a bit tiring but for me it causes my ankles to really swell up & makes them really sore. I've taken to sitting on the sofa & leaning forward on it but that's still not great for my ankles I therefore may well have a back labour especially as beanie was a proper little fidget last night & I think turned himself fully posteria!!


----------



## shradha

You gals converse in Facebook..... I don't use FB that much....and only have my relatives..... They are only bothered about what I do and all very narrow minded .... So I just try to avoid ....... :growlmad:

Laura - what is induction basically? Does it mean giving you an injection to generate pain so that you deliver??


----------



## shradha

Coy- hope you could sleep early..... How is T? Has her fever gone?


----------



## lauraemily17

Kind of, the try and artificially bring on labour. First its a pessary in the cervix to try and get it to dilate which may start labour naturally. If not next step is to break the waters using an instrument which basically looks like a knitting needle! This should then bring on some contractions. I'll probably need a drip with a synthetic version of the hormone oxytocin which helps with the contractions. Inductions can take a few days to work but I know a couple of people who have had their baby within 12 hours as well. Everything about it though is a guess fake & it's therefore more likely to need interventions such as foreceps or even an emergency c section & with my blood pressure really anything could happen. Apparently epidurald are sometimes given to reduce blood pressure so may have no choice but to have one when I'd much rather stick to gas & air. 

I can basically kiss good bye to my water birth & it's likely I'm going to be restricted in how active I can be so not at all what I wanted but I'd still choose it over leaving him a few more weeks & risking his health so i can labour naturally. 

Steph - how are you doing? Not sure weather to think you've managed to sleep or your contractions have moved on quicker than you thought & you're now in proper active labour? Or maybe he's here??!! Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies! I am back, wondering how everyone is doing...Slept OKAY las night, silly little Kat woke me up several times before I reminded her that "big girls sleep ALL NIGHT LONG". At which she thought very deeply then stated "Oh, yeah!" and went to sleep :roll:

Still feeling a bit tired this morning, I am going to give doc a a. Can't remember if I mentioned it or not, but I had my iron checked the other day and the lady said it was 11.3 which I read is very low, especially for pregnant women. So I am going to ask doc about it, I could be mistaken about the numbers, but that would explain my breathlesnes and fatigue!

How is Steph? Any word? I hope she has either 1) had Brandon, or 2) had a good nights sleep! :thumbup:

Laura- the rain sounds awesome to me at this point but I can't imagine makes a very fun trip to hospital! Got an umbrella?


----------



## Steph32

Contractions have died down, tried to catch some winks last night but they were still strong enough to keep me awake. They are a bit more spaced apart now, since this morning but strong when they do come. Going to the Dr to be checked and see how much I'm dilated and to check on the baby. I may or may not be admitted based on how it goes. I hate these slow labors, I might just agree to have them give me pitocin just to get things going, which sucks, because it does make it more painful. I'm so jealous of your 20 min labors Coy!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> Contractions have died down, tried to catch some winks last night but they were still strong enough to keep me awake. They are a bit more spaced apart now, since this morning but strong when they do come. Going to the Dr to be checked and see how much I'm dilated and to check on the baby. I may or may not be admitted based on how it goes. I hate these slow labors, I might just agree to have them give me pitocin just to get things going, which sucks, because it does make it more painful. I'm so jealous of your 20 min labors Coy!

Steph- not sure why ppitocin would make them more painful...they get pretty damned painful all on their own after a while! I think it's because it's trying to force your body to rev up some...I think my labors were always so intensley painful because of the way the contractions worked so fast- sort of fast and hard! I wish labor were like taking off a band-aid--fast is less painful! :nope: Doesn't work that way. So may actually be easier on you to advance slowly :thumbup: Thanks for updating us! :hugs: Let us know how it goes, K? GL and lemme be the first to say CONGRATS!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

*Shradha*- how are you today? I am pretty good, the day is warm but breezy...T still has her blasted low-grade fever it is driving me insane! :wacko: Not sure what in heck it could be! Anyway, just going to try to keep them out of the sun for long periods today.

*Laura*- how are you Miss? Feeling spunky? :) I am sorry for all the crappy scheduling your dh has had to do, it always is something, isn't it in life?! :growlmad: Rant away- I do my share! :haha:

Aw, where are you *Patrice*? We miss you!

And *Ashley*- MIA long enough! :sad1: lol

*AFM*- well, I have decided to go the rebellious route today. My eye makeup has transcended all "day wear" guidelines and I am wearing a shirt so low cut I've been picking toast crumbs off my belly since breakfast! :haha: Not that I've got anything to show (just my somewhat sun-burnt chest) but hey- :shrug: Show's I don't care, right? Who's gonna say anything to a pregnant lady? :haha:


----------



## lauraemily17

That's a bugger that they've slowed down, I really hoped your second birth would be different for you. I'm nervous of the induction for the same reason re the contractions. The way my yoga teacher decribes natural contractions is they have a definate start, middle and end whereas the fake ones created by pitocin only have a middle. It's like bam, really bad pain, then gone. And they tend to start closer together so you're body doesn;t work up to them, although with your fast abours Coy you probably experience that as well!! Would you agree with that description Steph seeing as you've experienced them? Let us know how you get one, really hope you've dilated well. Have your wters broke? if not so you think they'll try breaking them for you? Might increase the contractions?

Coy - you wear what you like!! Sounds like Kat's going to get the hang of this sleeping through the night business fairly quicly. I think that's where girls and great, they develope there communciation skills so much earlier than boys so Kat really will listen to you and think about being a big girl. I'm not so sure that would work with a 3 year boy, not from seeing my friends 3 year old boys anyway. 

Afm - feeling pretty knackered, body clock is all over the place. Was wide awake at 6so got up but was exhausted by 3.30 so had an hour and a half nap, woke up just as tired though and took me 45 mins to find the motivation to get out of bed by which time it was 5.45 pm (it was only my very full bladder as well that got me up!!) Still feel tired but recon I'll be wide awake around bedtime! Trying not to bother about it all though as by this time next week any sleep will probably be a luxury so may as well get used to random sleeping times now!!


----------



## lauraemily17

Ooh quick question re a new feeling I've had today.

I think I am finally getting braxton hicks although still not 100% sure. But there's time where my whole abdoman up to my ribs feels squashed, bump feels hard butcan't say i can see a contraction as such looking at the bump like some people say but it makes me feel incredably uncomfortable. Does this sound like a braxton hick? I also start to feel quite nauseus, like my tummy and intestines are being squashed with having to rush to loo feeling like I'm either going to throw up or have an upset tummy but instead pass gas both up and down or have a normal bm!! I had it earlier but finally went when I ate lunch. I'm starting to feel it again now. A sign?? or random end of pregnancy stuff??!!


----------



## mzswizz

hoping you ladies will be popping out those LOs really soon!!! 

AFM, im cd44 and still no sign of AF. dh and I had an oopsie a few days ago and my temp went back up to 97.57 this morning. So got to see how the days progress in temps. Also I have some major news....my recruiter called and my ship date is now July!!!! :happydance: So thats means DH and I will go through boot camp around the same time :thumbup: So everything is working out on our end. Nothing else to really report so far.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura- yes, my contractions had a start- they begin gradual then get rapidly stronger, hit a really "this is a bitch" (sorry :blush:) point, then start to fade...and they come hard and fast with me :shrug: Now I understand why it's best to avoid pitocin if there's not much warning and you just cramp hard then fade. But either way you look at it a contraction is probably going to hurt! :haha: 

Re: yep, sounds like BH to me! BH is usually not painful but the bump tightens and hardens momentarily then relaxes. Just practicing! :thumbup: But this is for the real thing, your body is getting ready. And I think it would make you feel a _little _sick because it's all tummy, you know? It will affect your entire system, digestive, etc. No worries! :thumbup:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Well, I called my doc, just waiting for a call back to see if they want to check my iron levels. I had one of those spells again today, I start feeling shaky, then dizzy and super exhausted. I actually squatted down and put myhead on the table for a few minutes until it passed...Dh just walked by and never said anything, which p'd me off! :haha: I yelled at him for not being concerned lol! He gives me credit for being a super tough person, which I am flattered, and I do try to be tough, but I still yelled at him :blush: Poor guy, me and my hormones! :roll:


----------



## lauraemily17

Forgot to comment on your iron levels. 

11.3 in the uk is actually good, anything under 10 is considered a prob although I think they'll give you tablets once it gets to 10.5. Definitely worth getting your levels rechecked though. It may also be low blood pressure in which case you need to up your water intake. How much do you usually drink a day?


----------



## Steph32

Yup, those are def BH! But for you, since you haven't experienced them before, it might be an indication things are near, especially if you're feeling nauseous along with it.

So came back from seeing the MW and I've made good progress, I'm at 3-4 cm and cervix is softer. I believe the first stage of contractions last night really did good work and now is kind of a break in the action before things really heat up. She said when the contractions become 5 min apart, 1 min long again, to head to the hospital. 

Yes pitocin contractions are a biotch. Before they gave it to me last time, contractions were manageable but once they gave it to me (even though I only needed a small amount to get things going) it was like really forceful, intense, sharp, and just felt unnatural. So hopefully I won't need it again. Last time I did get stuck at 4cm, so hopefully not again.

I am supposed to rest as much as possible today, because things could really pick up tonight. But also going to try to get things moving when I can, in between rests. If things happen fast I may not be able to check in, but we'll see!


----------



## Steph32

Re: iron levels, mine was a 10 when they checked it in the 2nd tri. They weren't concerned about it, they said it was borderline and to just make sure I'm taking my prenatals and getting it in my diet. But didn't need an extra supplement.


----------



## Steph32

Oh I had pretty low BP when they checked today. 101/75. I've never seen it that low. I don't think I'm dehydrated but maybe? Could exhaustion cause that?


----------



## lauraemily17

Would be great if it is a sign, we'll see. Don't want to get my hopes up too much!! Think I've well & truly overdone the pineapple now, just ate half a small one & my mouth is burning!! Raspberry leaf tea next!! 

Glad you've made some good progress, I've heard there's something chemical that happens at night which makes labour more likely to start then or progress so tonight could well be the night!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> Oh I had pretty low BP when they checked today. 101/75. I've never seen it that low. I don't think I'm dehydrated but maybe? Could exhaustion cause that?

I have read before that low blood pressure and fatigue are linked together. So yeah, prob because you didn't sleep hardly at all! Sounds like good news on the 3-4 cm! :thumbup: Hopefully you can get some rest today in case everything waits for tonight again. Was Nicholas a night labor? Mine are always early morning :shrug: Not exactly sure why?

*Steph & Laura*- thanks for the updates on Iron levels...I am still not positive what's going on with me but usually I have loads of energy at least spurts of it and can get tons accomplished in short periods of time. It has been days now and I hardly have enough energy to do what I need to and I am always yawning and wishing for a nap. I did call the hospital last night and chatted with an LPN and she told me 11.3 was too low :wacko: so I have no clue at this point :shrug:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> Re: iron levels, mine was a 10 when they checked it in the 2nd tri. They weren't concerned about it, they said it was borderline and to just make sure I'm taking my prenatals and getting it in my diet. But didn't need an extra supplement.

What did you use dietary wise to get it into your system? red meat? Beans? I have been considering if I need to add anything to my diet...


----------



## Steph32

Coy- I think a lot of it has to do with your responsibilities an extra stress right now... that would make anyone exhausted regardless of their iron level. Make sure you are eating enough as food=energy!

Laura- I ate lots of pineapple and drank double strength RLT the last few days... something to do with it? Who knows. But the acupuncture might have helped too.

Yes it is the oxytocin that increases at night, peaking between the hours of 1-3am... which is why there are many births in the early morning.


----------



## lauraemily17

Steph32 said:


> Oh I had pretty low BP when they checked today. 101/75. I've never seen it that low. I don't think I'm dehydrated but maybe? Could exhaustion cause that?

That's actually a really healthy bp, even more so considering you're in labour. Anything between 70 & 80 is good for our age range. For me when I'm tired my bp is higher, when I first went on the meds and it brought it down to the 60's it then made me feel tired. So not sure if they relate the other way. 

DH & I wondered if my increase in bp is also a sign of things happening imminently. Even taking an extra tablet midday ( increasing my daily dose by 50%) I'm still getting some high readings, it's not gone down like it did when I first went on them. Got a check up with a mw tomorrow at the request of the hospital & DH is convinced I'm going to end up in hospital again!! I think that'll only happen if my urine isn't clear, fingers crossed it will be!


----------



## Steph32

I just tried to eat more red meat and leafy greens.... and be even better about remembering to take my prenatals, cause I wasn't the greatest at that. Also, there are pregnancy teas out there with herbs that carry a lot of essential nutrients and vitamins... herbs like Alfalfa, Nettle, Raspberry Leaf, Oatstraw, etc...


----------



## lauraemily17

Steph32 said:


> Coy- I think a lot of it has to do with your responsibilities an extra stress right now... that would make anyone exhausted regardless of their iron level. Make sure you are eating enough as food=energy!
> 
> Laura- I ate lots of pineapple and drank double strength RLT the last few days... something to do with it? Who knows. But the acupuncture might have helped too.
> 
> Yes it is the oxytocin that increases at night, peaking between the hours of 1-3am... which is why there are many births in the early morning.

Coy - I agree fully with Steph! 

I have to drink the tea pretty weak as I don't like it strong. I try to have 3-4 large mugs a day. Actually thinking about it my bh have only started since the rlt & pineapple, so maybe there is something to it?!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Re: food = energy...True! But I have no appetite lately :shrug: I will eata piece of toast in the morning and maybe drink a glass of milk then I easily seem to forget until like 4 pm or some dumb thing when I get super weak and shaky ... I'm not sure why but you could be right--maybe I am just driving myself hard? I used to do that when I worked, just go, go, go....then I'd remember I had worked 13 hours straight and forgot to even drink water :dohh: So I think I need to refocus my diet plan to include a timer! :haha:

Btw when the lady checked my iron the other say she also checked my weight and it said I was at 136...hoping that's not to high for now. I started at 122 as doc told me not to lose any weight. So I think 14 pounds at this point is okay.


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> Steph32 said:
> 
> 
> Coy- I think a lot of it has to do with your responsibilities an extra stress right now... that would make anyone exhausted regardless of their iron level. Make sure you are eating enough as food=energy!
> 
> Laura- I ate lots of pineapple and drank double strength RLT the last few days... something to do with it? Who knows. But the acupuncture might have helped too.
> 
> Yes it is the oxytocin that increases at night, peaking between the hours of 1-3am... which is why there are many births in the early morning.
> 
> Coy - I agree fully with Steph!
> 
> I have to drink the tea pretty weak as I don't like it strong. I try to have 3-4 large mugs a day. Actually thinking about it my bh have only started since the rlt & pineapple, so maybe there is something to it?!Click to expand...


Prob is something to it- hey, I LOVE pineapple so will have no prob digign into one come about 36 weeks :haha: I wonder if you ladies look at pineapple now and feel :sick: though! :haha:


----------



## Steph32

I was thinking for the top number, 101, that's pretty low. The top number is the one I think Dr's look at more here... She did say it was low, but wasn't concerned, just told me to drink more water...


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> I was thinking for the top number, 101, that's pretty low. The top number is the one I think Dr's look at more here... She did say it was low, but wasn't concerned, just told me to drink more water...

I have read that is actually a very good bp...but if you start to feel dizzy or anything to drink more water, etc, as your mw instructed. Not sure what mine is at this point, maybe I should go check? :haha:


----------



## Steph32

I love pineapple too, so not a problem for me! Oh and something about mangoes too, also helpful for bringing on labor. 

Coy, you really should make eating a priority on your schedule. Even if you're not hungry (and stress causes you to not have an appetite) you should still force yourself to eat a snack every couple hours. Not eating can also create more stress as well (vice versa) because and then your adrenal glands are fatigued...


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> I love pineapple too, so not a problem for me! Oh and something about mangoes too, also helpful for bringing on labor.
> 
> Coy, you really should make eating a priority on your schedule. Even if you're not hungry (and stress causes you to not have an appetite) you should still force yourself to eat a snack every couple hours. Not eating can also create more stress as well (vice versa) because and then your adrenal glands are fatigued...

See, I knew you ladies had lots more body-knowledge than I did! :haha: I never considered food=stress too...I will try to remember :dohh:

Lol, I just wandered into the living room for a second and found dh sitting in the reclining chair with two girls asleep on him :haha: Serves him right, lol. What are daddies for if not to sleep on? :haha:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Mmmm...Chocolate makes me happy :cloud9:


----------



## msperry1984

ok so i couldn't take it anymore called the dr. to get my results and i o'd:happydance: looking good so far concidering my pregesterone was 3.6 before clomid and now it's 10.6 so i o'd so excited now just waiting till the 29th to test again as i was impatient and tested today with bfn that was before i got my results but thought what the hey i was feeling yucky last night and this morning so i tried but def looking forward to testing again fingers crossed for a bfp birthday surprise


----------



## Grey Eyes

msperry1984 said:


> ok so i couldn't take it anymore called the dr. to get my results and i o'd:happydance: looking good so far concidering my pregesterone was 3.6 before clomid and now it's 10.6 so i o'd so excited now just waiting till the 29th to test again as i was impatient and tested today with bfn that was before i got my results but thought what the hey i was feeling yucky last night and this morning so i tried but def looking forward to testing again fingers crossed for a bfp birthday surprise

Yay! That is truely an accomplishment :thumbup: And such a relief! I am excited for you- officially in the tww now :thumbup: Let's see, that'd put testing day anywehere around...well, yeah, you said it- the 29th :) Sweet, I remember my first positive opk I was stunned, lol, and properly addicted to poas by then :haha:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Darn, you know, you'd think with bb's this sore and swollen feeling and tender that I'd have gained a visible cup or two in size! :growlmad: Not so, ugh....how annoying :haha:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph- how is everything? I am assuming that you are sleeping- or rushing to the hospital :haha: GL and keep us updated! :thumbup:


----------



## SLCMommy

Hey Everyone :) Sorry I always say I'll come on more but life has been just super busy for me :)

Anyways, my period has been out of wack... I bled for almost three weeks total in May. It was horrible :( Anyways, we had BD only a few times within the last month. Since my AF are out of wack - I tested last week and there was nothing. Today, I realized that I still haven't bleed for the month of June... so I decided to take a test. My DH just rolled his eyes when I said that I wanted to get a test because I had been looking at the Vitex and planned on buying some on the 6th of July.

Well, as soon as I got on I POAS and it was a :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:. Very faint, but it was in the middle of the afternoon so I am going to test again tmr. But, I called my midwife and she said if I had two lines.. it's a positive!

I almost started to cry because we really don't want to lose this baby.

-Ash ;) :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Ps: This wasn't really planned, but a very very welcome SURPRISE! :)


----------



## Grey Eyes

SLCMommy said:


> Hey Everyone :) Sorry I always say I'll come on more but life has been just super busy for me :)
> 
> Anyways, my period has been out of wack... I bled for almost three weeks total in May. It was horrible :( Anyways, we had BD only a few times within the last month. Since my AF are out of wack - I tested last week and there was nothing. Today, I realized that I still haven't bleed for the month of June... so I decided to take a test. My DH just rolled his eyes when I said that I wanted to get a test because I had been looking at the Vitex and planned on buying some on the 6th of July.
> 
> Well, as soon as I got on I POAS and it was a :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:. Very faint, but it was in the middle of the afternoon so I am going to test again tmr. But, I called my midwife and she said if I had two lines.. it's a positive!
> 
> I almost started to cry because we really don't want to lose this baby.
> 
> -Ash ;) :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Ps: This wasn't really planned, but a very very welcome SURPRISE! :)

Yay! Ashley, that is sooo awesome! I know it is hard not to worry but you're gonna be great! :thumbup: Talk to your doc about maybe using progesterone (??) ,not sure why but am a huge supporter of it at this point :haha: My mc in Nov had me so worried this time round and doc said it could only do good....

So I am guessing you'd be around 4-5 weeks at this point?? Ticker time! :dance: :happydance: :dance:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies- thought I would post a bump pic, can't remember when I did the last one?

Anyway, am I getting any bigger? lol :shrug: :huh: Maybe doesn't seem so here, but I sure feel it! :haha:


https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o611/greyeyes3/bump6212012003.jpg


----------



## SLCMommy

coy - I think your baby bump is very beautiful.


----------



## shradha

Good morning friends! 

Coy - that's a lovely pic.....cute bump....and you are in great shape...in 7th month, Don't worry about your weight anymore..... If I was like you I would have relaxed n eat....hot n sexy lady:happydance:

You must eat....the frequent tireness is not good....you are working hard and need energy..please take care....


----------



## shradha

SLCMommy - congrats on getting :BFP: :happydance: I have learnt 1 thing in ttc, things happen when you least expect it to happen...:hugs:....happy healthy 9 months. :thumbup:


----------



## shradha

Today temps rises again 97.5f ..... :bfn: Weather has changed...no more heat and dry spells..:flower: it rains in the night so morning is cool.....I like it....


----------



## shradha

Msperry- we both are going through the tww...... All the best:thumbup:....you are going to test on 29 ..... I too feel I must give testing a break..... Thinking to test on Monday .


----------



## shradha

Patrice- that's great news so you and dh are going together...... All the best.:thumbup: we will miss you....so when will you be back after boot camp?


----------



## shradha

Laura & steph - how are you two doing? I am getting to know so many things from your experience...... It's like a good training for me.....but I fear coz it involves being so much in pain and discomfort....but I guess it's worth it when you see the face of your baby.....all your pain just vanishes away....:hugs:


----------



## SLCMommy

I can't wait for steph to hear about my BFP. she's gunna love it!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

SLCMommy said:


> I can't wait for steph to hear about my BFP. she's gunna love it!!

I know she will too! Lol, this is fabulous news :hugs: Not sure if you have read back to other posts or not but Steph started contracting last night with spaces of 5 min is effaced 80% and dialated 3-4 cm...her mw told her today that she'll prob start contracting again tonight so maybe she's in the hospital :happydance: This is going to be great news for her when she checks back in Ashley!

Are you about 4-5 weeks yu suppose? You mentioned not really planning hard for this but I am curious if you know what dpo you are?


----------



## Grey Eyes

Shradha- you are about 11-12 dpo right? Maybe still too early to test with your hpt's...I wish you could get the ealry version :madgrowl: Lol! Couple more days!Temps look good :thumbup:

Oooh you make your rain sound awesome! I would love if it rained! I am taking chance tonight and leavong all my plants outside...hope it doesn't get cold!


----------



## SLCMommy

My guess is that I am about 4/5 weeks along, more a long the lines of like... 4 weeks i'd say. I have my first MW appointment on July 3rd.

I think I got pregnant around June 3rd... but WHO knows LOL!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Drinking a ton of water tonight and my tummy and sides feel like the muscles are going to rip and I'm going to expllode! :haha: Dh says it's because I worked out so hard and was so toned after having Katana...lots of stretching to be done :shrug:

I skipped my workout today though! Just got my school done early so I could maybe get to bed early? It's 11 pm and I just got the girls to sleep- unbelievable! I started at 9:30 :dohh: They were very wound for some reason and extremely talkative :roll: lol


----------



## Steph32

Ashley, OMG congrats congrats congrats!!!!

It's a special day!!

Brandon Chrisopher was born June 21st @ 8:39pm, 8lbs 7oz, 22 inches!! Big baby! I will post pics later if I can from my phone! I'm in the hospital probably until Saturday.

Wow, it's been quite the ride!!


----------



## shradha

Congratulations steph:happydance: hurray :hugs:...finally the wait is over.....soooooo happy :happydance:........
Congratulations and celebrations...


----------



## shradha

Grey Eyes said:


> Shradha- you are about 11-12 dpo right? Maybe still too early to test with your hpt's...I wish you could get the ealry version :madgrowl: Lol! Couple more days!Temps look good :thumbup:
> 
> Oooh you make your rain sound awesome! I would love if it rained! I am taking chance tonight and leavong all my plants outside...hope it doesn't get cold!

Coy did you get the news....steph has delivered.....Brandon is healthy!!Yes":happydance:

Yes 12dpo...... Now thinking to test on Monday...15dpo ....will be past AF date


----------



## akshustobemom

hieee...i wanna join in ur official ttc buddies gang

ttc for past 11/2 ears with no luck:-(


----------



## SpudsMama

Wow, lots going on right now! 

Congratulations on baby Brandon Steph, I bet you're so relieved to have him out... finally! :haha: Can't wait to see pics :cloud9:

Big congratulations to Ashley too on your :bfp: You really deserve this good news, so happy for you! :happydance: 

Your turn now Laura, Tuesday seems so far away but when I think about it, it's only another four sleeps :shock: 

Coy, it's going to feel like forever before we both give birth now :rofl:


----------



## SpudsMama

Also, welcome akshustobemom :flower: xx


----------



## akshustobemom

SpudsMama said:


> Also, welcome akshustobemom :flower: xx


expecting ur baby:baby:??best of luck dear...

boy or girl??started shopping or shud i ask finished shopping???


----------



## lauraemily17

Congratualtions Steph!! so excited to see pics of Brandon :D :hugs: :D :hugs: I want to here all the birth details as well!! You must be on coud 9 right now!!He clearly wanted to be a Gemini as well!!!

Congrats as well Ashley on your bfp, it's quite significant timing as well. 

What a day yesterday was. Usually I'm awake in the early hours so check in here but typically last night was too exhausted, went straight back to sleep after each hourly toilet visit and missed all the happenings!! Only just got up at 10.30!! I guess I need to make the most of the lie in while I can as they'll be no more from Tuesday!! Midwife appointment at 12.30, hopefully all will be good and I stay out of hospital today!!


----------



## SLCMommy

Steph, congratulations on the baby!!! I cant wait to see pictures! I love the name you picked out for him!!! Thank you everyone for the well wishes. I retook the test today with fmu and the line again was very faint. I mean, you can see it from the naked eye but not from the camera I dont think. I have a very nasty yeast infection and last night was my third night of the last treatment but im thinking I need something stronger. Lol...not to be tmi but im wondering if all the gunk that my pee has to touch is affecting how dark my line is.


----------



## SLCMommy

Steph, congratulations on the baby!!! I cant wait to see pictures! I love the name you picked out for him!!! Thank you everyone for the well wishes. I retook the test today with fmu and the line again was very faint. I mean, you can see it from the naked eye but not from the camera I dont think. I have a very nasty yeast infection and last night was my third night of the last treatment but im thinking I need something stronger. Lol...not to be tmi but im wondering if all the gunk that my pee has to touch is affecting how dark my line is.


----------



## lauraemily17

I'm sure your line will get darker in the next few days Ashley. 

Coy - love your bump. You've got a great physique & look like its only bump you've gained, nothing else. :thumbup: I'd gained twice as much weight as you at this point so you're fine! 

Patrice - fantastic news that you're off to boot camp earlier. Does this mean you'll be apart from DH for less time now? When us the date you go? 

Shardha - liking the temp increase. We have a habit of getting bfps close together on this thread so you may well be due one now with Ashley!! 

So many posts, can't remember everything to respond to so sorry if I've missed anything!!

Everything good at midwife appointment, no protein bp 89 so just hanging in there, due a tablet soon though. Beanie seems well & is engaged although she didn't say by how much do presume fully?! Final 4 day count down now!! :D :D


----------



## msperry1984

grey eyes the bigger cip size is one thing i will def be looking forward to lol..i remember the good ole days my son made me a d and i loved every short lived minute of it...i'm excited too for the good news that im now ovulating i know that it will take some time possibly till im prego but hoping not too long


----------



## lauraemily17

For anyone friends with Steph on Facebook there's a pic of Brandon up. He is absolutely gorgeous. Bought a tear to my eye!! 

Well done Steph, you should be one proud Mommy. :hugs: :hugs: Wish we lived closer so I could give you both a proper hug!


----------



## Steph32

Hmm seems my phone won't let me upload a pic... I did post one on FB though for those of you that are on there. Will post some when I get home!


----------



## lauraemily17

Think we posted at the same time!! Once again, gorgeous!! :D


----------



## Grey Eyes

*Steph*- he's absolutely gorgeous! What great news to wake up to today! Birth story! :haha: Can't wait to hear your details when you are up to it! :hugs: :hugs: Wow, it had to have been somewhat quicker this time as you were posting on bnb at 13:43 and had baby at 20:39, so only 7 hours something! :)

*Ashley*- I don't think a yeast infection should change the line color at all --PICS PLEASE!! You know we are all addicted to poas on here!

*Shradha*- your temps are still looking good, can't wait for you to test on Monday! :happydance: I think Laura is right, this thread seems to pair bfp's! Fx'd!

*Laura*- I betcha beanie comes before Tuesday! :thumbup: He'll prob make you wait til last minute then let you off the hook :haha: Kids are funny that way :) Do like Steph- stop looking at deadlines :growlmad: Good news is you'll have a baby before the next week is out! Are you and dh getting excited?

*Patrice*- good news about boot camp, I am glad you are setting out early instead of having to wait until November. You mentioned Chicago- what hapens there? Do they have a boot camp there? Dang! You wouldn't want that in November anyway! :haha:

*Emma*- I know, huh?! Now it seems like it's gonna take us forever! :haha: We can put all eyes on Laura for a bit though now :) Another few days!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Btw Steph- only two days past your EDD--what were we all worried about?! :)


----------



## Grey Eyes

AFM- wow, I got to bed ata decent hour but then, like an idiot, I woke up at 5 a.m. and wandered the house all restless....finally talked myself into going back to bed and didn't wake up until 9! I feel okay at this point though. I did talk to my doc and my iron is at 11.9 which he says is actually low for a pregnant woman- It should be a minimum of 12.5 but I hear soo many different views on that. He wants me to go get an OTC iron tablet but I will try and see if I can get it up some through my diet. And I have increased my liquid intake, milk and water for the most part, craving milk for some crazy reason! :shrug:

Nice sunny, breezy day today. T's temp disappears at night but pops back up in the day :shrug: Very low and mild but still keeping an eye on it....


----------



## Grey Eyes

Btw- when is V-day and have I reached it yet? I read somewhere babes would have a good chance of surviving if born now so I am wondering...:shrug:


----------



## lauraemily17

V day is 24 weeks at which point with medical intervention baby can survive. In the uk they will not try to help a baby less than that, so if one were born at 23+6 they won't do anything.

I think however in the us they are a little more relaxed with that date & may try for a younger baby depending on birth weight, think its 16ozs. Mind you I got that from Greys anatomy so may be wrong!!

I went through a phase of really craving milk, in fact prob had it for most of the second tri, I put it down to beanie needing it to build up bone. 

My Mum also thinks he'll come before Tuesday!! I am sure things are starting to happen but only early things. I came out in a couple of monster spots a couple of days ago which I always get when there's a hormone change, usually af but I had a permenant one through the 1st tri as well. Had some more Bh, he's not quite anterior but close to it. All seems to be gearing up for labour but I think if left to go naturally it would be later next week, maybe only a few days before my due date.


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> V day is 24 weeks at which point with medical intervention baby can survive. In the uk they will not try to help a baby less than that, so if one were born at 23+6 they won't do anything.
> 
> I think however in the us they are a little more relaxed with that date & may try for a younger baby depending on birth weight, think its 16ozs. Mind you I got that from Greys anatomy so may be wrong!!
> 
> I went through a phase of really craving milk, in fact prob had it for most of the second tri, I put it down to beanie needing it to build up bone.
> 
> My Mum also thinks he'll come before Tuesday!! I am sure things are starting to happen but only early things. I came out in a couple of monster spots a couple of days ago which I always get when there's a hormone change, usually af but I had a permenant one through the 1st tri as well. Had some more Bh, he's not quite anterior but close to it. All seems to be gearing up for labour but I think if left to go naturally it would be later next week, maybe only a few days before my due date.

If your bp is still looking good will they let you wait past your due date a day or two? Or is your doc pretty adamant about Tuesday?


----------



## lauraemily17

Nope, Tuesday's it. Bp is only good due to the drugs which they like you to be on for as little time as possible. I think if they changed their mind when I arrive at the hospital on Tues I'd be really disappointed now I've prepared myself for it!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> Nope, Tuesday's it. Bp is only good due to the drugs which they like you to be on for as little time as possible. I think if they changed their mind when I arrive at the hospital on Tues I'd be really disappointed now I've prepared myself for it!!

I can understand that! Get all excited about meeting beaanie first time nd they sayu not yet! Aargh, that'd be terrible :) Anyway I am excited! 3 more days...maybe less for you--are you ahead in England?


----------



## lauraemily17

Finally something good with DH hours!! In the uk men can take 2 weeks paternity leave & most people add a week or 2 annual leave to the end. DH couldn't though due to a holiday ban because of the Olympics. Now we have a definite date from the induction DH has been able to officially book his paternity leave but found he was due back after 2 weeks to work 2 night shifts then have another 4 days off as rest days. He spoke to the inspector who has agreed annual leave for those 2 days so he now has 3 weeks off!! :D :D


----------



## lauraemily17

Grey Eyes said:


> lauraemily17 said:
> 
> 
> Nope, Tuesday's it. Bp is only good due to the drugs which they like you to be on for as little time as possible. I think if they changed their mind when I arrive at the hospital on Tues I'd be really disappointed now I've prepared myself for it!!
> 
> I can understand that! Get all excited about meeting beaanie first time nd they sayu not yet! Aargh, that'd be terrible :) Anyway I am excited! 3 more days...maybe less for you--are you ahead in England?Click to expand...

We're ahead. 3 days to go & 4 sleeps although I think I'll be finding it hard to sleep on Monday somehow!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura- that's awesome news about paternity leave! :shochk: Never heard of it! And yes, now you have a definate date set you and dh can relax together with babes for the first 3 weeks! :happydance: It's actually working out perfect for you both!


----------



## SpudsMama

Brandon is perfect Steph, and looks a lot like his big brother I think :cloud9: What does Nicholas think of the new addition... I'm assuming he's met him now? Can't wait for you to be home so we can have lots more cute pics to coo over :haha: xx


----------



## SLCMommy

Here in the states we have saved babies as young as 19 weeks! :)


----------



## SLCMommy

Emma... You.are already 31 weeks? Your pregnancy has gone by super fast!!!


----------



## shradha

Steph.....I guess I am the only one left out:cry:......coz i am not in Facebook..... 

Laura- now it's your turn.....super excited.....I feel beanie will come by Sunday....... :thumbup:....... So good to hear about paternity leave. In India we don't have that facility yet...... Now dh can be there with you .....:hugs:


----------



## shradha

Temp 97.93f ......my highest temp so far........ Cramps come and go but not that severe.....yesterday was very hectic.....my mom's house is just 40 mins from our house and it's locked as my parents are working in a different state. I got a call the neighbors that someone had tried to break open the house.... So I had to rush.....the main door lock was damaged but the thiefs couldn't open the door.....they tried to break open two windows but couldn't enter. Thank god...... Had to make a police complain.....went and fired the security.... So today have to leave early in the morning. Have called a carpenter to come and repair......will be back by evening....


----------



## shradha

Coy- I really hope what you and Laura have said comes true.... So that soon I too can join you all.....have the iron tablets do not forget to have food on time....no skipping.:nope:......you need energy dear......


----------



## Grey Eyes

shradha said:


> Steph.....I guess I am the only one left out:cry:......coz i am not in Facebook.....
> 
> Laura- now it's your turn.....super excited.....I feel beanie will come by Sunday....... :thumbup:....... So good to hear about paternity leave. In India we don't have that facility yet...... Now dh can be there with you .....:hugs:

Aw, you're never left out! :hugs: :friends: The only thing I like about fb is I get to browse everybody's pictures! :) It's easy to sign up for...

Oh, I looked at your chart- it's looking great a nice higher temp today! :thumbup: Can't wait for Monday! And you will get your bfp too hon, the toughest part is not knowing which month :growlmad: But as women we do all that we can, right?

Wow, burglers in your mom's house! :grr: Glad you were able to set things straight! And yes, fire security...My dh and I both were security (he owned his own company) and there is no excuse for that kind of negligence.

Re: diet. I know, I try not too skip but was too hot to eat dinner tonight. I will wait and eat later when it is cool! :thumbup: 

How are you feeling?


----------



## SLCMommy

https://mail.aol.com/36478-111/aol-6/en-us/mail/get-attachment.aspx?uid=26564120&folder=OldMail&partId=3

This picture does show a positive...on 6/22/2012, I took it with FMU but the first line is REALLY faint. 

Can you see it? :)


----------



## SLCMommy

https://mail.aol.com/36478-111/aol-6/en-us/mail/get-attachment.aspx?uid=26564121&folder=OldMail&partId=3

DH was seriously ticking me off with his joke "Are you really happy about your imagination line?" so I went and got a digital. LOL!!

:)


----------



## ALPDULUTH

Hey Ladies,

My name is Alicia and SLCMommy is my real life BFF. She told me to join this group and said you are some of the most supportive ladies out there. 

My ttc history is this:
My DH and I had ttc for 4 years before finally getting pregnant with our DS in May of 2010. Prior to finally concieving I had been diagnosed with low progesterone resulting in annovulatory cycles. No medications were ever given and no plan of action was decided on before I became pregnant with DS. Fast forward to June 2010- 6 months after DS was born, we decided we would starting trying right away for #2 as our luck had not been good before. I have been through the 21 progesterone test, thyroid tests etc twice within the last two years. Both came up that my progesterone was in the "normal" range ( 10 and 13 respectively). I do not temp because it's darn near impossible with DS in the mornings. We have been trying now for 2 years since we started ttc for #2. I kind of feel like I'm coming apart at the seams but no matter how much I try to not ttc it's always on my mind. Does anyone have any good suggestions for natural ways to boost fertility. I know that clomid, IUI and IVF are out of my grasp right now.


----------



## SLCMommy

UGH! My photos didn't show! What the crap?!!!!


----------



## SLCMommy

[IMG]https://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h19/pinkbo0tlace/test1.jpg[/IMG]

see if this works....


----------



## SLCMommy

https://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h19/pinkbo0tlace/test2.jpg

aaaaaaaaand this


----------



## Grey Eyes

Ashley- _imaginary line_--lol! I def see a line! And you must have good strong hcg to trigger that digital! :thumbup: Congrats again, the most exciting feeling! :)

ALPDULUTH- so glad to have you on board! Ashley is right, this is an awesome forum and this thread in particular is pretty darned awesome :thumbup: I am so glad to be a part of it, tons of support here. Let's see....when I was ttc I didn't really study up too much on natural ways to boost fertility, but I did learn a few things:

Being underweight can hinder your chances :shrug: My dh and I tried for two years then my MW told me to gaina few pounds so I grudgingly did- and got prego. Again :shrug: lol...Something to do with regulating cycles and preventing your body kicking into "emergency mode" whatever that is. Also being waaaaaay overweight can be a problem. Not sure what the stats are on that though. Avoid caffeine- any and all of it. 

When the egg is released and consequently fertilized it has to travel up the fallopian tube so that it may enter the uterus for implantation: to get the egg to move up the fallopian tube flexes, like small waves or contractions. Caffeine paralyzes the fallopian tube and prevents motion, therefor leaving the egg there to either die or worse yet- implant in the tube itself. I completely cut out caffeine while ttc this pregnancy and got prego the second month of trying (but one month of REALLY trying :haha:)

I know you said you don't temp because of DS but believe me it does help wonders! Maybe you could set an alarm for two hours before your time to get up or something? Just for temping? It helps to confirm ovulation day...also, do you use opk's? I found them to be invaluable to pinpoint the most fertile days. Cm is also a great indicator of fertile window...if you can nail down your fertile window you greatly improve your chances.

I have heard good things about soy also! I never tried it but I hear a lot of ladies swear by it.


For men- loose undergarments help, avoiding heated seats, in other words- keep those baby's cool! :haha: No hot showers, etc. I will try to remember anything else and post it, you prob know all of this stuff already! :) Here is a good link for some starter stuff:

https://www.webmd.com/baby/guide/8-ways-to-boost-your-fertility


----------



## Grey Eyes

Good morning Shradha! How's the temp today? I'm off to bed so I am guessing you are just getting up :haha: I hope you have a calm and :rain: cooool day today :thumbup: Talk atcha later! :hugs:


----------



## SpudsMama

Welcome ALPDULUTH, this thread is awesome for support and advice :flower:

Ashley - "Imaginary line"?! I can see it easily, but the digi is great for confirming. Congratulations again! :happydance:

Shradha - Your chart is looking very good this cycle, any temp increase is a great sign :thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

wow alot of great news!! welcome newcomers!

congrats Steph on baby Brandon!!

congrats Ashley on your bfp!!!

laura-its your turn next!

emma-cant believe you are 31 weeks already :shock:

shradha-how you been? your temps look amazing!

coy-how are you?

AFM, im cd46 today and i had a temp spike to 97.76. If my temp continues to stay in the 97.7s, then FF will have my ov day as yesterday which is a good and a bad thing because dh and I had another oopsie last night. Hoping we didnt catch the egg but i doubt it because we dtd almost at midnight so i think we missed the chance...well thats what im hoping. Now about the Navy....my new ship date is july 23rd so i will see dh during boot camp. And today is my last day at the library :happydance: My job has also changed with the Navy...now i will be in the aviation field :thumbup: So now just awaiting the boot camp date. Its funny how my ship date is my doc appt date :dohh: Well atleast I get to see dh hopefully on our 3 yr anniversary date during boot camp. Now i have to see what my temps do in the following 2 days.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi everyone!

*Laura*- how are you feeling? When does dh's paternity leave begin? Try to relax as much as you can the next few days :hugs:

*Steph*- hope you are getting well -rested :thumbup: Do you get to go home today?

*Patrice*- sounds like things are all set...will you be canceling your doc appointment then or maybe ask them to move it up by a few days?

*Emma*- how's the bump? Wiggly? Lol! I was going to say- when did you notice a big increase in kick count or have you started that yet? I am only 23 weeks at this point and feel her squirm a lot but her wild kick parties are spaced quite a bit still...

*Shradha*- how are you today? I'm going to go check out your chart :haha:

*ALPDULUTH*- how are you?

*Msperry*- how are you today??

*Ashley*- how are you feeling? What did dh say about the digi? :haha:


----------



## msperry1984

congrats steph on the beautiful baby i wish the best of luck with your family..good morning to all you ladies...an update on me..i started tempting yesterday bmt was 97.55 today woke up and it was 98.77 since ive never done the bbt not really sure i understand how it works maybe someone could lend a hand and tell me what am i looking for exactly i believe i am 9dpo feeling really blah this morning or i say this morning as i just woke up since i work nights..is that going to mess up my tempting since im not actuallly taking bbt in the morning?? tummy feeling really weird today just a dull aching no breast changes or tenderness at all.. another questions for you ladies.. i know it can take up to a year for a couple to concieve without fetility problems so does that mean since im now on clomid to make me ovulate that it could take up to that long for me now that im ovulating with the help of clomid...also if or when i get pregnant will i have to still worry about my progesterone level since it was low before taking the clomid..thanks so much ladies for all your help.


----------



## SLCMommy

There are some new faces here. Afm, im feeling okay. Im done with my yeast infection treatment but I think its not gone all the way. I also have been tired more latley normally, I can go without breakfast but if I dont eat I get a real queezy feeling. Also, I get real intense hunger spouts. Like I,almost feel malnurished. It is really strange........never had that feeling before. Seriously, its bad....like after a big dinner once I get the kids in bed I opened up a can of spaghetti os and ate it cold from the can....seriouly enhaled! Patrice....are you no longer ttc?


----------



## Grey Eyes

SLCMommy said:


> There are some new faces here. Afm, im feeling okay. Im done with my yeast infection treatment but I think its not gone all the way. I also have been tired more latley normally, I can go without breakfast but if I dont eat I get a real queezy feeling. Also, I get real intense hunger spouts. Like I,almost feel malnurished. It is really strange........never had that feeling before. Seriously, its bad....like after a big dinner once I get the kids in bed I opened up a can of spaghetti os and ate it cold from the can....seriouly enhaled! Patrice....are you no longer ttc?

Ashley- Shouldn't be eating cold from the can! [-X Or eating deli meats. Or fish (at least any raw, undercooked, etc) But you know all this :) Be careful, at least microwave it for a couple minutes! :thumbup: And yeah, totally normal to be that hungry! I remember getting those bouts in first tri- now it's like I'm never hungry and then all of a sudden STARVING! :haha:


----------



## Grey Eyes

msperry1984 said:


> congrats steph on the beautiful baby i wish the best of luck with your family..good morning to all you ladies...an update on me..i started tempting yesterday bmt was 97.55 today woke up and it was 98.77 since ive never done the bbt not really sure i understand how it works maybe someone could lend a hand and tell me what am i looking for exactly i believe i am 9dpo feeling really blah this morning or i say this morning as i just woke up since i work nights..is that going to mess up my tempting since im not actuallly taking bbt in the morning?? tummy feeling really weird today just a dull aching no breast changes or tenderness at all.. another questions for you ladies.. i know it can take up to a year for a couple to concieve without fetility problems so does that mean since im now on clomid to make me ovulate that it could take up to that long for me now that im ovulating with the help of clomid...also if or when i get pregnant will i have to still worry about my progesterone level since it was low before taking the clomid..thanks so much ladies for all your help.

BBt- usually is in the 96.0 something range before Ovulation, maybe up to the 97.ish range ...After ovulation it goes up a few points, e.g., your normal is 97.1, 97.0, etc, then you suddenly notice it is 97.5, 97.6-- it has risen. If it jumps intot he 98'ish range after ov then I'd say that is implantation/pregnancy (generally- not always!).

As far as temping when you are working nights- I say temp anytime you have been asleep for at least 3-4 hours. If you wake up and go back to sleep try to get at least an hour or two sleep, then temp. It's your resting temp - I don't think it matters when you rest. Oh- and don't go to the bathroom first, or get up and move around that will throw your temp off almost instantly. I used to keep the thermometer right next to the bed so all I did was reach over :haha:

So your 98.77 temp has me excited since you are 9dpo! Lol, are you going to hpt soon? I got a bfn at 9 dpo byut my bfp at 10 dpo so sometimes a day is a huge difference! :thumbup:


----------



## msperry1984

Grey Eyes said:


> msperry1984 said:
> 
> 
> congrats steph on the beautiful baby i wish the best of luck with your family..good morning to all you ladies...an update on me..i started tempting yesterday bmt was 97.55 today woke up and it was 98.77 since ive never done the bbt not really sure i understand how it works maybe someone could lend a hand and tell me what am i looking for exactly i believe i am 9dpo feeling really blah this morning or i say this morning as i just woke up since i work nights..is that going to mess up my tempting since im not actuallly taking bbt in the morning?? tummy feeling really weird today just a dull aching no breast changes or tenderness at all.. another questions for you ladies.. i know it can take up to a year for a couple to concieve without fetility problems so does that mean since im now on clomid to make me ovulate that it could take up to that long for me now that im ovulating with the help of clomid...also if or when i get pregnant will i have to still worry about my progesterone level since it was low before taking the clomid..thanks so much ladies for all your help.
> 
> BBt- usually is in the 96.0 something range before Ovulation, maybe up to the 97.ish range ...After ovulation it goes up a few points, e.g., your normal is 97.1, 97.0, etc, then you suddenly notice it is 97.5, 97.6-- it has risen. If it jumps intot he 98'ish range after ov then I'd say that is implantation/pregnancy (generally- not always!).
> 
> As far as temping when you are working nights- I say temp anytime you have been asleep for at least 3-4 hours. If you wake up and go back to sleep try to get at least an hour or two sleep, then temp. It's your resting temp - I don't think it matters when you rest. Oh- and don't go to the bathroom first, or get up and move around that will throw your temp off almost instantly. I used to keep the thermometer right next to the bed so all I did was reach over :haha:
> 
> So your 98.77 temp has me excited since you are 9dpo! Lol, are you going to hpt soon? I got a bfn at 9 dpo byut my bfp at 10 dpo so sometimes a day is a huge difference! :thumbup:Click to expand...

well since i just started tempting i wasn't sure what my baseline would be or if the first one at 97.55 was normal then today was 98.77 also i did move around a little bit to get the thermometer but other than that had just woken up.. i really don't feel prego at all.. though when i woke up i felt very sob and just fatigued but once i ate something i felt better..i am trying to hold out as long as i can to take a hpt dh wants me to wait until the 7th that way if af hasn't come there's a better chance of getting a bfp..so someone told me that if your temp continues to rise then you are most likely prego is that true..i did think that today's temp seemed like quite a jump but since i just started didn't know if this was normal..thanks so much for educating me on this feel kinda silly that i didn't know this already..also if i temp tomorrow and it's up more that would be good right...and if it dips back down then that means af is coming right??


----------



## SLCMommy

Lol coy your right....i shouldnt huh? I totally forgot about those. Lol


----------



## Grey Eyes

Msperry- I have neevr seen a chart where a woman's average baseline temp was in the 98'--that'd be super high for non-pregnancy. If it continues to rise or stays in the 98's that is a good indication that you could be prego...A small drop ocassionally does not always mean AF for sure- it could be implantation dip, sometimes it signifys ovulation if you have not yet ovulated...But seeing as you are saying you're 9dpo you have already ovulated. So the temp rise is good. I had only just started as well but a week or two gave me a good idea what my avg temp usuallyw as (in the 97.5 range. As soon as implantation it raised into 97.9 - 98.0 etc. Once bfp was confirmed by temps were showing at 98.1-98.6 and my avg. daily walking around temp was 100+ :shrug:

I understand your dh encouraging you to wait to test but I could never wait :haha: I got a lot of disappointing bfn's that week before my bfp :rofl:


----------



## msperry1984

Grey Eyes said:


> Msperry- I have neevr seen a chart where a woman's average baseline temp was in the 98'--that'd be super high for non-pregnancy. If it continues to rise or stays in the 98's that is a good indication that you could be prego...A small drop ocassionally does not always mean AF for sure- it could be implantation dip, sometimes it signifys ovulation if you have not yet ovulated...But seeing as you are saying you're 9dpo you have already ovulated. So the temp rise is good. I had only just started as well but a week or two gave me a good idea what my avg temp usuallyw as (in the 97.5 range. As soon as implantation it raised into 97.9 - 98.0 etc. Once bfp was confirmed by temps were showing at 98.1-98.6 and my avg. daily walking around temp was 100+ :shrug:
> 
> I understand your dh encouraging you to wait to test but I could never wait :haha: I got a lot of disappointing bfn's that week before my bfp :rofl:

well according to my 21d labs i o'd but not sure what day for sure so i am estimating i am on 9dpo so i'll keep charting my bbt ans see how tihngs go looking back at the my days calendar my sysles have averaged 34 days but like i said my labs indicated that i o'd from my 21d labs so i am keeping my fingers crossed that i get a bfp thinking of taking a hpt tomorrow wehn i wake up but don't want to get my hopes up and don't want dh to see if it is a bfn...


----------



## Grey Eyes

msperry1984 said:


> Grey Eyes said:
> 
> 
> Msperry- I have neevr seen a chart where a woman's average baseline temp was in the 98'--that'd be super high for non-pregnancy. If it continues to rise or stays in the 98's that is a good indication that you could be prego...A small drop ocassionally does not always mean AF for sure- it could be implantation dip, sometimes it signifys ovulation if you have not yet ovulated...But seeing as you are saying you're 9dpo you have already ovulated. So the temp rise is good. I had only just started as well but a week or two gave me a good idea what my avg temp usuallyw as (in the 97.5 range. As soon as implantation it raised into 97.9 - 98.0 etc. Once bfp was confirmed by temps were showing at 98.1-98.6 and my avg. daily walking around temp was 100+ :shrug:
> 
> I understand your dh encouraging you to wait to test but I could never wait :haha: I got a lot of disappointing bfn's that week before my bfp :rofl:
> 
> well according to my 21d labs i o'd but not sure what day for sure so i am estimating i am on 9dpo so i'll keep charting my bbt ans see how tihngs go looking back at the my days calendar my sysles have averaged 34 days but like i said my labs indicated that i o'd from my 21d labs so i am keeping my fingers crossed that i get a bfp *thinking of taking a hpt tomorrow wehn i wake up but don't want to get my hopes up and don't want dh to see if it is a bfn...[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Yay! We are all addicted to poas and hpt pics on here lol! If you do test use an early, like on of your frer's :thumbup:Click to expand...


----------



## msperry1984

Grey Eyes said:


> msperry1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grey Eyes said:
> 
> 
> Msperry- I have neevr seen a chart where a woman's average baseline temp was in the 98'--that'd be super high for non-pregnancy. If it continues to rise or stays in the 98's that is a good indication that you could be prego...A small drop ocassionally does not always mean AF for sure- it could be implantation dip, sometimes it signifys ovulation if you have not yet ovulated...But seeing as you are saying you're 9dpo you have already ovulated. So the temp rise is good. I had only just started as well but a week or two gave me a good idea what my avg temp usuallyw as (in the 97.5 range. As soon as implantation it raised into 97.9 - 98.0 etc. Once bfp was confirmed by temps were showing at 98.1-98.6 and my avg. daily walking around temp was 100+ :shrug:
> 
> I understand your dh encouraging you to wait to test but I could never wait :haha: I got a lot of disappointing bfn's that week before my bfp :rofl:
> 
> well according to my 21d labs i o'd but not sure what day for sure so i am estimating i am on 9dpo so i'll keep charting my bbt ans see how tihngs go looking back at the my days calendar my sysles have averaged 34 days but like i said my labs indicated that i o'd from my 21d labs so i am keeping my fingers crossed that i get a bfp *thinking of taking a hpt tomorrow wehn i wake up but don't want to get my hopes up and don't want dh to see if it is a bfn...[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Yay! We are all addicted to poas and hpt pics on here lol! If you do test use an early, like on of your frer's :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> so i gave in and took a hot that i had bought just for the heck of it at the dollar store..may not have been the best idea but i got a bfn..so ill wait probably take one Wednesday I orderedsome test from amazon should get them Tuesday or Wednesday..also I set my alarm for 10 am so I can start tempting the same time each day so hope that will help in charting bbt since yesterday I woke up at 1130 and took bhramaputra and today didnt wake up till 130. Thinkin being more consistent May help..Click to expand...


----------



## SLCMommy

I'm kind of excited for having a MW this time around instead of an OBGYN. I feel like the MW will be more focused on how I am feelings.


Let's hope I'm not wrong.


----------



## Grey Eyes

SLCMommy said:


> I'm kind of excited for having a MW this time around instead of an OBGYN. I feel like the MW will be more focused on how I am feelings.
> 
> 
> Let's hope I'm not wrong.

No, you are right Ashley- I LOVED having a MW! :thumbup: They spend more time on you and they understand how yuor emotions and everything else deal in to your health, baby's health, delivery and everything. Doctors sometimes have a tendancy to forget we are human and just treat us like their ten o'clock iykwim? I am lucky as I am sort of stuck with a doctor this time around (my favorite and beloved mw is nolonger practicing--I can't find her :sad1:) My doc this time is a obgyn but his wife on the other hand is a practicing mw. To avoid any conflict of interest though she practices ina separate town. But, as women will do :haha: she has totally skewed his view of pregnancy and L&D :rofl: So now he is essentially a mw :haha: Lucky me :thumbup:


----------



## Grey Eyes

*Shradha*- I am getting worried...where are you??? I looked at your chart- temp is still on the rise! :happydance: I hope this means bfp! :friends:

*Laura*- I am worried about you too...hope all is well! :thumbup:


----------



## shradha

Grey Eyes said:


> Good morning Shradha! How's the temp today? I'm off to bed so I am guessing you are just getting up :haha: I hope you have a calm and :rain: cooool day today :thumbup: Talk atcha later! :hugs:

Yea....the time difference is making me miss you all.... Yesterday came back pretty late....skipped lunch....so was very hungry......had packet noodles and went to :sleep:......very tired.... Called the carpenter....Fixed the doors and window....kept a new security and warned him to take care.....

The thread have some new members.....cool!!


----------



## shradha

So much to catch on....sorry if I missed anyone....
Temp 98f....so finally I have come out of the 97 class....:hugs: temps look high.....I am happy .....giving me hope....today cd28 so I guess I have crossed AF.....still can't say anything....... Keep getting crampy..... Apart from that no other symptom....have lost 1.5 kg which is good thing to keep motivating me..... The next week is going o b stressful and busy coz in laws are coming to visit us...... Once they come they will start of with me .... Old story..... Y no good news and stuff.....:growlmad:.....


----------



## shradha

Grey Eyes said:


> *Shradha*- I am getting worried...where are you??? I looked at your chart- temp is still on the rise! :happydance: I hope this means bfp! :friends:
> 
> *Laura*- I am worried about you too...hope all is well! :thumbup:

Coy- sorry for not being online.....don't worry I am fine..... Was very tired by the time I came back it was late too.....

How are you? Hope your day went good....it must be time or you to sleep...:hugs:


----------



## shradha

Msperry- you are not alone . I am 14dpo today with no spotting or any symptoms except some cramps now and then......you must keep the thermometer next to your pillow and sleep o that when you wake up you don't have to get up looking .....once you get up your body does have some increase in temp....I am saying coz the first two days of temping I too used to get up and then temp...you will not get the correct temp..... Sleep for at least 4 hours .... Here you will get a lot of help....good you starred tempg...... Good luck:thumbup:..... Your temps look good.....


----------



## shradha

Laura- are you ok? Have you gone in labour?? Hope everything is good.....


----------



## shradha

SLCMommy- I can see the faint second line:hugs: how many days past Ovulation?


----------



## shradha

ALPDULUTH- welcome.... You are the newest member here...... Don't worry things will go good....I remember my early days when I joined this group.....here everybody is so encouraging and helpful...that you will never find yourself alone........ TTC is stressful ...... This this my 5th month and my first TTC......I am 14 dpo.....so very curious and nervous..... You must start temping....... D you use opk?


----------



## shradha

Steph- how is Brandon doing? I have not seen his pic....... So waitg for you to get back......hope you are having good rest.....take care.....missing you.....today you getting discharged right...... Happy home coming with baby....

Patrice- only a month left for you to join boot camp..... How was the last day in library? Hope you got a good farewell party...... 

Emma- how are things going on? How is you mom? Hope she is feeling better. When is your next appointment ?


----------



## Grey Eyes

Shradha- good to see yu back safe :hugs: Yes I bet you were tired out! Glad you got some rest. Ah, packet noodles- that's what I had too "dohh: Prob not the best thing for me to eat as no protein, etc, but it wa slate and I was starving! Today I had a bowl of cereal and a small salad is all as I was busy....by time I got girls in bed I was very hungry lol! So took my shower to cool down (HOT today!) and now gettingr eady for bed :thumbup:

Wow, your temp went up even more! :thumbup: I have my fx'd for you, not want to get hopes up but really hard not to isn't it! Can't wait for yout o test with an hpt! :) 

Glad you got new security- hopefully better htis time round! :thumbup:

Shall I say "boo" for in-laws coming over? I know dh does not get along with my mom (um, I don;t wither :shrug:) and his family lives far away also (mine in Alaska, his well, all over the states!) So not to much trouble or visiting! He threatened to call the police should my mom just "drop in" for a visit :haha:

Well, I am off to sleep wonderful lady, will try to catch you in my morning when you are going to sleep! :rofl:

Oh yeah- I was thinking that about Laura also--having a baby maybe? :shrug: :happydance:


----------



## SLCMommy

It's really late here (1:00 AM!) and I've got church in the morning. Oh well.:haha:

I've noticed I am going to pee A LOT more than usual. More so than what I can remember with my other pregnancies, especially this early.:confused:

As far as what DPO I was when I got my BFP I honestly don't have a clue. :cloud9::shock: My body was so warped after my m/c in January I had no idea I was even ovulating properly so this BFP is a total shock!! Can't wait for my first OB appointment though! I am really excited.

Coy - I think the activity on here will be slow for a bit as everyone is going to start having their babies!! Oh, BTW, did you ever find out the gender of your baby?


----------



## shradha

She is having a princess :happydance:........


----------



## shradha

Coy- hehehe.... My in laws keep visiting us often....they like checking on us... I just heard from my dh that they are planning to shift and stay with us permanently...... hmmm mm now that is going to be stressful...... It's not that like I am unhappy....but you see your freedom will be be lost. They have a different lifestyle. They get up early at 5 sleep early at 11. I sleep late get up by 7..... They want breakfast by 7.30 am .... Coz my MIL is a insulin patient so she is very strict with her food time ....... Many things....... Initially after marriage I stayed with them for a year but later my dh got a opening in another state and we had to shift..... I have always taken care of them. But now I feel I have got used to stay alone. I am being selfish.....


----------



## lauraemily17

Hi Ladies

Sorry I've been mia. No sign of Beanie unfortuneatly, just been really tired and trying to get through a book I've beenn reading re babies. Really want to finsih it before he's born, being a first time Mum I figure the more info I have to hand the better!! I think you ladies with kids will be a life saver to me over the next few months somehow!!

Another gorgeous pic of Brandon with his big bro on Facebook. Steph if you're reading looking forward to hearing from you when you're settled at home. 

Shradha - Your chart looks great!! So excited about your next test!!


----------



## lauraemily17

Grey Eyes said:


> SLCMommy said:
> 
> 
> I'm kind of excited for having a MW this time around instead of an OBGYN. I feel like the MW will be more focused on how I am feelings.
> 
> 
> Let's hope I'm not wrong.
> 
> No, you are right Ashley- I LOVED having a MW! :thumbup: They spend more time on you and they understand how yuor emotions and everything else deal in to your health, baby's health, delivery and everything. Doctors sometimes have a tendancy to forget we are human and just treat us like their ten o'clock iykwim? I am lucky as I am sort of stuck with a doctor this time around (my favorite and beloved mw is nolonger practicing--I can't find her :sad1:) My doc this time is a obgyn but his wife on the other hand is a practicing mw. To avoid any conflict of interest though she practices ina separate town. But, as women will do :haha: she has totally skewed his view of pregnancy and L&D :rofl: So now he is essentially a mw :haha: Lucky me :thumbup:Click to expand...

Sounds like you're on to a good thing there Coy!!

MW in the UK are a bit hit and miss. We have 2 types, community mw who do all your check ups at a local surgery then mw at the hospital who deliver the babies / look after you on wards and clinics. I have therefore seen a fare few midwives with all my trips to hospital lately!! I have to say, I've been very lucky and they've all been great and my community mw is fantastic. A lot of people however hate their community mw. Generally they have a habit of not returning calls,not taking symptoms or concerns seriously, terriblee really. Mine however has been the complete opposite and I'll be sending her thank you card nce Beanies born. Think I'll stay under her care for at least 6 weeks after he's born as well, especially as I'll need regular check ups due to my bp.


----------



## lauraemily17

msperry1984 said:


> Grey Eyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> msperry1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grey Eyes said:
> 
> 
> Msperry- I have neevr seen a chart where a woman's average baseline temp was in the 98'--that'd be super high for non-pregnancy. If it continues to rise or stays in the 98's that is a good indication that you could be prego...A small drop ocassionally does not always mean AF for sure- it could be implantation dip, sometimes it signifys ovulation if you have not yet ovulated...But seeing as you are saying you're 9dpo you have already ovulated. So the temp rise is good. I had only just started as well but a week or two gave me a good idea what my avg temp usuallyw as (in the 97.5 range. As soon as implantation it raised into 97.9 - 98.0 etc. Once bfp was confirmed by temps were showing at 98.1-98.6 and my avg. daily walking around temp was 100+ :shrug:
> 
> I understand your dh encouraging you to wait to test but I could never wait :haha: I got a lot of disappointing bfn's that week before my bfp :rofl:
> 
> well according to my 21d labs i o'd but not sure what day for sure so i am estimating i am on 9dpo so i'll keep charting my bbt ans see how tihngs go looking back at the my days calendar my sysles have averaged 34 days but like i said my labs indicated that i o'd from my 21d labs so i am keeping my fingers crossed that i get a bfp *thinking of taking a hpt tomorrow wehn i wake up but don't want to get my hopes up and don't want dh to see if it is a bfn...[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Yay! We are all addicted to poas and hpt pics on here lol! If you do test use an early, like on of your frer's :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> so i gave in and took a hot that i had bought just for the heck of it at the dollar store..may not have been the best idea but i got a bfn..so ill wait probably take one Wednesday I orderedsome test from amazon should get them Tuesday or Wednesday..also I set my alarm for 10 am so I can start tempting the same time each day so hope that will help in charting bbt since yesterday I woke up at 1130 and took bhramaputra and today didnt wake up till 130. Thinkin being more consistent May help..Click to expand...
> 
> It's definately better to always take it at the same time, but if you work shifts you may find your BBT isn't too reliable. My DH works shifts and generally likens the feeling to being jet lagged, he does 2 earlies, 2 lates then 2 nights. That kind of body clock changes will upste your bbt. I loved charting but the month I got pregnant with this baby my chart went to pot because I flew back from Las Vegas a day ot 2 before I ovulated. the 8 hour time difference caused about 5 days worth of jet lag that I felt but my BBT temps were way off for the full 2 weeks!! I was getting 36.4's when normally my pre O temps were always under 36.4 and post O temps were always over 36.5. I did some researdch which said BBT can be affected for around 10 days for a time difference of 8 hours plus. If you are therefore going from say a normal day sleeping pattern to working a night it;s effectiviely a the same as a big time difference.
> 
> Hoepfully this month will be your BFP as you've confirmed ovulation but if not it may take a little longer on the charting for you toknow what are normal temps given your sleeping patterns. So don't get too worried if you have random temps.Click to expand...


----------



## msperry1984

lauraemily17 said:


> msperry1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grey Eyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> msperry1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grey Eyes said:
> 
> 
> Msperry- I have neevr seen a chart where a woman's average baseline temp was in the 98'--that'd be super high for non-pregnancy. If it continues to rise or stays in the 98's that is a good indication that you could be prego...A small drop ocassionally does not always mean AF for sure- it could be implantation dip, sometimes it signifys ovulation if you have not yet ovulated...But seeing as you are saying you're 9dpo you have already ovulated. So the temp rise is good. I had only just started as well but a week or two gave me a good idea what my avg temp usuallyw as (in the 97.5 range. As soon as implantation it raised into 97.9 - 98.0 etc. Once bfp was confirmed by temps were showing at 98.1-98.6 and my avg. daily walking around temp was 100+ :shrug:
> 
> I understand your dh encouraging you to wait to test but I could never wait :haha: I got a lot of disappointing bfn's that week before my bfp :rofl:
> 
> well according to my 21d labs i o'd but not sure what day for sure so i am estimating i am on 9dpo so i'll keep charting my bbt ans see how tihngs go looking back at the my days calendar my sysles have averaged 34 days but like i said my labs indicated that i o'd from my 21d labs so i am keeping my fingers crossed that i get a bfp *thinking of taking a hpt tomorrow wehn i wake up but don't want to get my hopes up and don't want dh to see if it is a bfn...[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Yay! We are all addicted to poas and hpt pics on here lol! If you do test use an early, like on of your frer's :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> so i gave in and took a hot that i had bought just for the heck of it at the dollar store..may not have been the best idea but i got a bfn..so ill wait probably take one Wednesday I orderedsome test from amazon should get them Tuesday or Wednesday..also I set my alarm for 10 am so I can start tempting the same time each day so hope that will help in charting bbt since yesterday I woke up at 1130 and took bhramaputra and today didnt wake up till 130. Thinkin being more consistent May help..Click to expand...
> 
> It's definately better to always take it at the same time, but if you work shifts you may find your BBT isn't too reliable. My DH works shifts and generally likens the feeling to being jet lagged, he does 2 earlies, 2 lates then 2 nights. That kind of body clock changes will upste your bbt. I loved charting but the month I got pregnant with this baby my chart went to pot because I flew back from Las Vegas a day ot 2 before I ovulated. the 8 hour time difference caused about 5 days worth of jet lag that I felt but my BBT temps were way off for the full 2 weeks!! I was getting 36.4's when normally my pre O temps were always under 36.4 and post O temps were always over 36.5. I did some researdch which said BBT can be affected for around 10 days for a time difference of 8 hours plus. If you are therefore going from say a normal day sleeping pattern to working a night it;s effectiviely a the same as a big time difference.
> 
> Hoepfully this month will be your BFP as you've confirmed ovulation but if not it may take a little longer on the charting for you toknow what are normal temps given your sleeping patterns. So don't get too worried if you have random temps.Click to expand...
> 
> thanks Laura ill keep in mind that my temps could be effected by my schedule and hoping that in the morning its still in the 98's as I've heard that's good news and possible bfp on the way tryin to hold out till Wednesday to do another hpt..Click to expand...


----------



## lauraemily17

ALPDULUTH said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> My name is Alicia and SLCMommy is my real life BFF. She told me to join this group and said you are some of the most supportive ladies out there.
> 
> My ttc history is this:
> My DH and I had ttc for 4 years before finally getting pregnant with our DS in May of 2010. Prior to finally concieving I had been diagnosed with low progesterone resulting in annovulatory cycles. No medications were ever given and no plan of action was decided on before I became pregnant with DS. Fast forward to June 2010- 6 months after DS was born, we decided we would starting trying right away for #2 as our luck had not been good before. I have been through the 21 progesterone test, thyroid tests etc twice within the last two years. Both came up that my progesterone was in the "normal" range ( 10 and 13 respectively). I do not temp because it's darn near impossible with DS in the mornings. We have been trying now for 2 years since we started ttc for #2. I kind of feel like I'm coming apart at the seams but no matter how much I try to not ttc it's always on my mind. Does anyone have any good suggestions for natural ways to boost fertility. I know that clomid, IUI and IVF are out of my grasp right now.

Here's what we tried, took us 8 months to conceive our first but I think we then got our cocktail right as we conceved the next 2 (had 2 miscarriages) first month trying much to our surprise!!

* Iused a fertility monitor instead of opks, it's far easier to read and gives you your high fertile days as well as the peak days when you should ovulate. We then BD on every high adn peak day and tried to BD twice on at least the first peak day.
*I took pre-natals which included omega 3 supplements. I also took a viatmin B complex, good for natural progeserone production and Royal Jelly, good for overlal fertility
* DH took a vitamin compkex for men TTC as well as Royal Jelly and Macca
* I never drank caffine to start with but DH cut down on the 2 weeks up to O then was allowed it for the TWW.
* An alkelaine environment in the womb is really improtant to keep sperm healthy to get to the egg and to help implantation. The best source of alkaline rich ffod is grapefruit juice. I therefore drank as much as I could once AF finished through to the end of the month, prob averages around 2 glasses a day. I also became more aware of acidic and alkeline food and tried to tip the balance in what I ate to more alkelaine foods.
* Stopped eating peas, random I know, but I've read they're really bad for fertility, can't remember why though!!
* We used preseed as well to improve cm quality
* we stuck to BD positions that kept everything in for as long as possible and deposited it nice and deep!!
*We tried to DB in the morning as much as possible, better quality sperm!!
* The final thing we introduced which I am sure made the biggest difference was using progesterone cream after O had been confirmed. I used a brand called Natpro which is shipped from the US, it'a pretty easy to find if you google it. The first month using it properly was the month we conceived. 
* We alsoi went on to take aspirin and extra folic acid but this was to prevent miscarraige rather than conceive, I have however read that long term infertility can be caused by similar reasons as what causes recurrent miscarraiges, it;s prob worth some research though first.
* I'd highly recommend a book called is your body baby friendly by Dr Alan Beer, it's on amazon. Taught me a lot about our bodies, for me it was due to the miscarriages but it also covers infertility. There's also an ebook you can buy called Personal Path to pregnancy by Beth Kiley where we found alot of info about the foods and extra vitamins.

I hope something above is useful to you and hope you get your bfp soon.


----------



## SpudsMama

Coy - I'm not sure if I can remember when it was exactly that she started picking up her movements, but maybe around 25-26 weeks? She's been all over the place since then, but I've noticed it's started to decline now she's running out of room :thumbup:

Shradha - My next appt is on the 29th, this Friday coming. 

Just to chip in on the MW discussion, I've only seen a community midwife and I love her! I can barely understand a word she says (or writes in my notes!) but she's very good at what she does... xx


----------



## SpudsMama

Oh and Shradha... :test: Your chart looks amazing for 14dpo! xx


----------



## shradha

Thanx Emma .....:hugs:Yea I am also excited.....will test tom....


----------



## shradha

Laura- so good to see you..... Beanie is very naughty.......:hugs:....good to know that you are taking some time off and reading...... Hope your bp is under control......


----------



## shradha

https://img521.imageshack.us/img521/8047/testcd.jpg

Emma taking your advice I have tested now..its 4 in the evening....

Friends what do you say?????


----------



## lauraemily17

shradha said:


> https://img521.imageshack.us/img521/8047/testcd.jpg
> 
> Emma taking your advice I have tested now..its 4 in the evening....
> 
> Friends what do you say?????

:bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :happydance: :headspin: :happydance: :headspin:


----------



## shradha

Yes......................:happydance::cry::hugs:.......finally!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I am so happy!!!!!!!!!!!!!! showed to dh ......he too is very happy. Tom I am going for urine test to the diagnostic centre..to just get a confirmation report.........by evening will get the report.....


----------



## msperry1984

shradha said:


> Yes......................:happydance::cry::hugs:.......finally!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I am so happy!!!!!!!!!!!!!! showed to dh ......he too is very happy. Tom I am going for urine test to the diagnostic centre..to just get a confirmation report.........by evening will get the report.....

I think its a bfp :happydance: congrats


----------



## msperry1984

Ok I couldn't wait to post my bbt this morning its 98.22 let me know what you think ladies..Friday 97.55 yesterday 98.77...


----------



## shradha

msperry1984 said:


> Ok I couldn't wait to post my bbt this morning its 98.22 let me know what you think ladies..Friday 97.55 yesterday 98.77...

I know the feeling....trust me.....the wait is so difficult.....
Your temps are high....thats a good sign :flower:.....you can join fertility friend and record your temps there then add that chart in your signature, like I have done so that we can all view it everyday and comment:hugs:..... fingers crossed for you too .....hope we can share the journey together soon......


----------



## lauraemily17

I'm so pleased for you Shradha. :hugs: :hugs: will they test hcg levels at the clinic or just give you a yes or no? That's a really nice line for 14dpo on those tests as they're not very strong. 

What's your due date & how many weeks does it put you? You need a ticker!!


----------



## lauraemily17

Afm - feeling generally rubbish today & totally exhausted. No idea where it's come from as actually sleeping a little better at the mo. still up for the toilet regularly but going back to sleep fine now, no insomnia. I wonder if it's my sub conscious preparing me for not a lot of sleep from Tuesday?!?! Think it would take a miracle for beanie to come naturally now but I'm still bouncing away drinking my tea!! At the very least I hope to be at least slightly dilated & effaced & ripe as they say for delivery!!


----------



## shradha

Laura- Take care.....keep yourself hydrated......:hugs:


----------



## Steph32

Hi! Finally getting a tiny break in the action! Brandon has been wanting to nurse constantly and won't let me hold him without rooting, so he's been really fussy. I feel like I haven't had a moment for anything between trying to catch up on sleeping and eating, while also making sure Nicholas is taken care of.

Wanted to post some pics, I know most of you saw them on FB but Shradha, I know you haven't seen him yet.

Hope you are all doing well (haven't gotten a chance to look back on your posts) but Laura I wish you the best of luck on Tuesday and I hope everything goes smoothly! I can't believe here we are on Sunday already, just 2 more days!! Can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

shradha said:


> https://img521.imageshack.us/img521/8047/testcd.jpg
> 
> Emma taking your advice I have tested now..its 4 in the evening....
> 
> Friends what do you say?????

OMG- Shradha- is this an HPT???Not an opk, right!?? You got a :bfp: girl! Yay! :dance: Whoot whoot! :thumbup: I am so excited for you! Laura was right- you and Ashley are now official perfect-time bump buddies!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies! It is another sunny breezy day here today...I am taking it slow on the planning today, step at a time so I don't get discouraged :( lol! I am starting out on a very scary journey...I have decided to take the girls to the park to ride their bikes :haha: It is very open there with lots of big heavy pine and cedar trees...with a long paved road in the shade that has a dead end...so only need to watch for traffic from one end :thumbup: But the ride their will be interesting as we have to cross a highway :shock: and I am hoping they are on their best behavior and prioritize everything that I tell them :grr: lol
Ashley- no worries about your absolute ov date or anything. What's important now is just taking care of your body and not taking any chances with anything - stay cool down there in Utah! :haha: I remember the summers were hellishly hot!
Shradha- maybe just tell your in-laws that you are happy they will be there but that you are not going to change your lives too much. I think once you change one thing they (like children) will expect you to change everything. And that you would hate! :haha: Just keep up your normal routine...does your MIL require a lot of care or is she self-sufficient? SO HAPPY for your :bfp: I can't wait for your urine test at the clinic!! Good strong lines on the hpt! :thumbup: Be carefeul and take it easy! No heavy lifting :growlmad:
Laura- good that you are resting, now is the best time :thumbup: Glad to hear that you are okay :)
Patrice- how are you? Getting excited for boot camp I bet? Oh- start practicing your butterflies, I hear they do that in all boot camps (lay on your back and- with heavy boots on- perform foot butterflies). Very difficult after a while but best to practice now! lol
Steph- saw your lovely pics of Nicholas and Brandon- adorable :) How are you feeling? Hope you had a good easy (yeah right!!) L&D with no complications! :hugs:
Msperry- how are you today??
Hello to the rest of you ladies!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Wow, just good news coming from allsides! *Yay again or Ashley and Shradha*! :dance: :happydance: You ladies have all made my week! :thumbup:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph- re: the nursing constantly...you are no longer just a woman. Remember this- this is soooo important- you are in a nutshell just a pair of boobs and hugs.:haha: Momhood! :thumbup: :rofl: yep they require tons of attention but so worth it!


----------



## msperry1984

Grey Eyes said:


> Hi ladies! It is another sunny breezy day here today...I am taking it slow on the planning today, step at a time so I don't get discouraged :( lol! I am starting out on a very scary journey...I have decided to take the girls to the park to ride their bikes :haha: It is very open there with lots of big heavy pine and cedar trees...with a long paved road in the shade that has a dead end...so only need to watch for traffic from one end :thumbup: But the ride their will be interesting as we have to cross a highway :shock: and I am hoping they are on their best behavior and prioritize everything that I tell them :grr: lol
> Ashley- no worries about your absolute ov date or anything. What's important now is just taking care of your body and not taking any chances with anything - stay cool down there in Utah! :haha: I remember the summers were hellishly hot!
> Shradha- maybe just tell your in-laws that you are happy they will be there but that you are not going to change your lives too much. I think once you change one thing they (like children) will expect you to change everything. And that you would hate! :haha: Just keep up your normal routine...does your MIL require a lot of care or is she self-sufficient? SO HAPPY for your :bfp: I can't wait for your urine test at the clinic!! Good strong lines on the hpt! :thumbup: Be carefeul and take it easy! No heavy lifting :growlmad:
> Laura- good that you are resting, now is the best time :thumbup: Glad to hear that you are okay :)
> Patrice- how are you? Getting excited for boot camp I bet? Oh- start practicing your butterflies, I hear they do that in all boot camps (lay on your back and- with heavy boots on- perform foot butterflies). Very difficult after a while but best to practice now! lol
> Steph- saw your lovely pics of Nicholas and Brandon- adorable :) How are you feeling? Hope you had a good easy (yeah right!!) L&D with no complications! :hugs:
> Msperry- how are you today??
> Hello to the rest of you ladies!

im doing ok today temp was 98.22 so down some from yesterday..but still have about nine days till af is supposed to show...waiting..waiting..how are you doing today greyeyes..


----------



## SpudsMama

YAY Shradha, congratulations!! I knew it!! Lots of good news on this thread lately :happydance: xx


----------



## Grey Eyes

SpudsMama said:


> YAY Shradha, congratulations!! I knew it!! Lots of good news on this thread lately :happydance: xx

Awesome isn't it?! Totally made my day! :dance: 2 :bfp:'s in one week! Charmed thread! :)

How are ya Emma??


----------



## SLCMommy

Steph - Brandon is GORGEOUS And, I got a BFP! I cried when I seen it!

Coy - Thanks! You are so cute when you are excited. 

Shradha - Amazing! Congratulations on the BFP! This is a lucky thread for sure! I bet our due dates will be really close to each other. 

Patrice - Miss you girl!

Laura - I hope you have your baby soon!

Emma - How the the baby? Getting closer!

Alicia (ALPDULUTH) - Look back on a few pages. Laura gave you some really awesome advice and hopefully you can take up on it and it will help. Myself and someone else on this thread got a BFP in the same week! This thread tends to match BFPs in pairs so I bet you and MsPerry are next!!

MsPerry - Are you new? Welcome! :)

AFM, ALL I do is sleep. It's soo bad...:sleep: Seriously. If I get any down time I feel like I HAVE to sleep. This is craaazy fatigue!! And...I'm now getting a lot of pimples! :dohh::cry::nope: LOL...


----------



## Grey Eyes

Ashley- yep the fatigue is totally normal for the first few weeks, I remember it well :roll: lol! Just sleep when you can and try not to plan anything too taxing! :thumbup: Yep, Msperry joined us about a week or so ago...Shradha has been on here for quite a while though- I am so excited for her :) She is from India and it is hotter than hubbs of hell over there (kinda like SLC :roll: lol) so I hope she can keep cool! Stay in front of an air conditioner if you can- I remember slc summers :)


----------



## msperry1984

So happy for you ladies and your bfp's and hoping for mine soon...you ladies are such a great support system..as for me got a nap in before heading to work..but feeling crampy hope that's not Afro starting to knock..and still feeling bloated..


----------



## mzswizz

steph-brandon is adorable.

shradha-yay for the bfp congratulations!!

ashley-i missed you too missy :hugs:

how are you ladies doing today?

AFM, well this is a surprise. My temp did a spike from 97.74 to 97.94 :shock: Thats the highest my temp has been so far. Also tomorrow's temp could be as low as 97.3 and I would get my crosshairs. Well, this was a VERY delayed ov cycle. Just keeping my fxed that we didnt catch that egg this time. Just want to wait until we are stationed to go back to ttc and dont want to get discharged and have to wait to start the Navy process from the beginning all over again. DH and I dtd protected this time. We really arent trying to have another oopsie moment and we even put the condoms on the nightstand :haha: Well, right now dh and I are just spending time together and we are cleaning up and packing so we will have everything in order before we leave :thumbup: We are also having a friend stay with us starting tomorrow until DH leaves for boot camp and we are helping him with the Navy process because he wants to join also :thumbup: So everything is going good on my end. And i start my new job tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## msperry1984

At work tonight feeling extremely tired and lower back pain..constipation cramps idk what it is but I'm ready for bed come on 3 o clock


----------



## Grey Eyes

msperry1984 said:


> At work tonight feeling extremely tired and lower back pain..constipation cramps idk what it is but I'm ready for bed come on 3 o clock

I used to hate the super late shift! I was working midnight to 8 am and then this 40-minute east-facing drive home--so I had the hot morning sun making me sleeeeepy lol! Working just til 3 am would be better :thumbup: Hope you get some serious rest soon!


----------



## SLCMommy

Patrice - I seen your ticker for a follow up to the doctor.... what for? what did I miss? :(


----------



## SLCMommy

Question to everyone: Would you or have you ever donated your breast milk?

I hope to be a large producer of milk so I can donate! I'm a BIG supporter of informed sharing (meaning mom to mom pretty much) as well as to milk banks. I feel like anyone who needs breast milk should get it. I hope if I make enough to donate I can find someone local who could use my excess milk to supplement their own milk or to feed an adopted baby!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies! Well, so far it has been a really good day. Fun even! :thumbup: I planned to walk witht he girls to the park and last minute dh decided to join us so it was much funner than planned :) We had a nice long family walk and they played for an hour or so then walked back. Then they played in the sprinkler while I fixed dinner :roll: lol. Then I transplanted some flowers that look just this side of death :haha: hoping they revive :shrug:..what else...Oh, did some more work in The Room :rofl: The problem is they have aquired through big-sister-little-sister hand-me-downs (Teagens old clothes) so many clothes we cannot fit them all in the dresser or large closet. So I am stumped at the moment but working slowly through it. I am thinking outfit triage? :haha: Start sorting the stained, too small, etc and wither packing for the next LO or donating. One way or the other I have to MAKE SOME SPACE lol!

Oh, and I am setting their room up with a dvd player and a small tv so that they can watch their favorite cartoons once or twice a week "on their own" :) New baby on the way so I want them to feel special too and not left out iykwim?


----------



## Grey Eyes

SLCMommy said:


> Question to everyone: Would you or have you ever donated your breast milk?
> 
> I hope to be a large producer of milk so I can donate! I'm a BIG supporter of informed sharing (meaning mom to mom pretty much) as well as to milk banks. I feel like anyone who needs breast milk should get it. I hope if I make enough to donate I can find someone local who could use my excess milk to supplement their own milk or to feed an adopted baby!

I have heard of it but never did participate. I am always so danged busy running around I end up not pumping :( I know if I pumped twice in between feeding I would produce that much more. It is an excellent source for non-lactating mothers though :thumbup: Plus you get to keep that extra cup-size for a bit longer :haha: Years ago I heard of nurse-maids who stayed in the home and actually nrsed the baby from the breast but I gotta admit that'd be a huge pride issue for me :haha:


----------



## SLCMommy

Grey Eyes said:


> Hi ladies! Well, so far it has been a really good day. Fun even! :thumbup: I planned to walk witht he girls to the park and last minute dh decided to join us so it was much funner than planned :) We had a nice long family walk and they played for an hour or so then walked back. Then they played in the sprinkler while I fixed dinner :roll: lol. Then I transplanted some flowers that look just this side of death :haha: hoping they revive :shrug:..what else...Oh, did some more work in The Room :rofl: The problem is they have aquired through big-sister-little-sister hand-me-downs (Teagens old clothes) so many clothes we cannot fit them all in the dresser or large closet. So I am stumped at the moment but working slowly through it. I am thinking outfit triage? :haha: Start sorting the stained, too small, etc and wither packing for the next LO or donating. One way or the other I have to MAKE SOME SPACE lol!
> 
> Oh, and I am setting their room up with a dvd player and a small tv so that they can watch their favorite cartoons once or twice a week "on their own" :) New baby on the way so I want them to feel special too and not left out iykwim?

Personally, I'd donate the clothing :)


----------



## SLCMommy

Grey Eyes said:


> SLCMommy said:
> 
> 
> Question to everyone: Would you or have you ever donated your breast milk?
> 
> I hope to be a large producer of milk so I can donate! I'm a BIG supporter of informed sharing (meaning mom to mom pretty much) as well as to milk banks. I feel like anyone who needs breast milk should get it. I hope if I make enough to donate I can find someone local who could use my excess milk to supplement their own milk or to feed an adopted baby!
> 
> I have heard of it but never did participate. I am always so danged busy running around I end up not pumping :( I know if I pumped twice in between feeding I would produce that much more. It is an excellent source for non-lactating mothers though :thumbup: Plus you get to keep that extra cup-size for a bit longer :haha: Years ago I heard of nurse-maids who stayed in the home and actually nrsed the baby from the breast but I gotta admit that'd be a huge pride issue for me :haha:Click to expand...

I agree - I don't think I'd ever allow someone to physically nurse my baby if I couldn't (unless for some reason the baby was starving and no other way to feed him/her...like if I was stranded on an island or something, LOL) and as far as ME personally giving my child someone elses milk, I personally would have to know that woman well enough to know that they eat healthy, don't smoke, etc... Like if Alicia (ALPDULUTH) had extra breast milk I'd probably feed my baby that because I know there wouldn't be anything in the milk that would harm the baby. But even than, the first bottle would be pretty strange. :haha:

But if I have excess and someone wants it, I'd be more the willing to help out a mama & baby. I think that is amazing, but that's just me.

Oh, also, I'm getting HEARTBURN. Come on! I'm only like... 4 weeks pregnant and I already have heartburn? :wacko::-k:roll:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Maybe you are a bit further along than you thought? And 4 weeks isn't too early really- I was onlya couple weeks ahead of you when I got full blown ms! Only lasted 3-4 weeks but it wasn't fun :sick: lol! I read somewhere ms is totallya result of too much acid and I BELIEVE IT :rofl:

Yes, i think donating milk is an aweosme idea, too many little babies not getting enough food...and too small to start on cows milk. Dh and I sort of have the idea if you start them on cows milk too early you encourage allergies... too which my mother thought we were insane. My brother and his wife lether feed their infant son whole cows milk, sunnyside up eggs :shock: (huge no-no) and etc...Poor boy is 7 years old now and allergic to nuts, eggs, milk, wheat, soy, most fruits, certain vegetables, has trouble digesting meat, and I'd say almosta llergic to water poor little guy :( I think when we hit them with it too soon their bodies reject it. So I'd much rather feed a baby another womans breast milk than cows milk...and oh yeah don't they like refine or purify the breastmilk before they offer it? I read that soewhere I thought...that way you know its clean, etc.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Oh, ladies, I know this is totally a bit off topic but since it involves discussion of children I think it's applicable here...Anybody hear about the case in TEXAS last week (good ol' Texas!) where a man was told some guy(family friend) was seen carrying his 5 year old daughter into the woods? Well, he ran to see and caught the man molesting his daughter. The father literally _beat the guy to death_. And Texas (bless the state!) didn't even file one charge! Many states would have. I love Texas! It is soooo awesome to see at least one report of true justice at least once a year! Not trying to be cryptic but this man did what any loving father would do to protect his children. Awesome. I'm not even going to mention the Sandusky verdict :-=


----------



## SLCMommy

I am glad he had no charges on him. I would of beat the guy too!!

What was the verdict for Sanducky? I'm assuming guilty.


----------



## Grey Eyes

SLCMommy said:


> I am glad he had no charges on him. I would of beat the guy too!!
> 
> What was the verdict for Sanducky? I'm assuming guilty.

Guilty guilty guilty...something like 40 counts of the 49, plus a hundred something years is what my dh said he heard on the news.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Ahhh...kids asleep, justa couple minor touches to an assignment and it is finally cooling off! :thumbup: Got some quiet time :cloud9: lol


----------



## Grey Eyes

Shradha- are you on tonight??


----------



## SLCMommy

Good! I am glad he was found guilty. He makes me feel ishy! It all reminds me of my childhood. Glad that monster is locked up!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Ashley I am sad it reminds you of your childhood :sad1: I have some close family that went through that crap!

On a much happier note...do you remember even vaguely when your last AF started...? :huh: ?


----------



## Grey Eyes

Shradha- I am playing with a pregnancy calculator...here is the link to it

https://www.askdramy.com/pcalctry.html

Just put in your info and see what it says. I put in a generic info (I think you said that last AF started May 29th (I looked back through the thread and found your post page 563 post#5627 :blush: lol) and just put in some generic info as far as luteal phase and length of cycle and it says your due date is March 5 2013! Cool! And conception date supposedly on June 13...which, according to your chart has you at about 2-3 days after Ovulation which would be perfect! :thumbup: This is fun :)
Now just waiting for Ashley to remember her AF dates.....:)


----------



## SLCMommy

Well okay, here is how the rundown went:

No period/bleeding at all:
January 
February 
March

April - went to the ER with severe abdominal pain. Ultrasound shows that my uterus had a "pool of blood with placenta tissue" still, but that my cervix was closed very tight. I was put on provera, 10 days. Took that. Bleed heavy/tissue from approx April 28 to May 10th, spotted on May 13th.

May - End of May ( 22nd) , heavy "period" for first two days, rest were light. However, I usually last six to seven days. 

June - took a pregnancy test on the 5th, 13th, 16, 19th and were all negative. Got a surprise BFP 6/21/2012.

That is the best I can remember lol.


----------



## ALPDULUTH

I suppose I could have mentioned current cycle info and what I've tried so far...

My cycles range from 30-33 days. LMP started on May 30th. I do not use OPK's because I honestly can't afford to pay too much out for that kind of stuff or DH will get upset. I've tried pre-seed, taken folic acid and prenatals. I've tried to temp before but it's extremely hard because my two and a half year old sleeps in our bedroom and generally wakes me up and is out the door to the living room before I have a chance to wipe the sleep from my eyes LOL. As I said I've been through testing twice iin the last two years. DH finally agreed to have SA done but that means now I will go through the icky blood draws all over again unless this month happens to be the magic month... though my hopes are not high. DH and I only got to BD twice the day before my predicted ovulation. Not a good month :(


----------



## SLCMommy

Alicia - Why the lack of sex? LOL


----------



## Grey Eyes

So I am guessing you are very close to Shradha's dates! Say probably EDD around February 26 with a conception date of June 6. So you'd be 4 weeks 4 days - in your 5th week :happydance: Going off the first bleed date you gave me of May 22nd anyway--which I think is about as accurate as you can get at this point :) I used a basic on cycle length...
Here's the link to the pregnancy calculator if you want to play iwth it, I am having fun tonight as you can tell :haha:

https://www.askdramy.com/pcalctry.html


----------



## Grey Eyes

ALPDULUTH said:


> I suppose I could have mentioned current cycle info and what I've tried so far...
> 
> My cycles range from 30-33 days. LMP started on May 30th. I do not use OPK's because I honestly can't afford to pay too much out for that kind of stuff or DH will get upset. I've tried pre-seed, taken folic acid and prenatals. I've tried to temp before but it's extremely hard because my two and a half year old sleeps in our bedroom and generally wakes me up and is out the door to the living room before I have a chance to wipe the sleep from my eyes LOL. As I said I've been through testing twice iin the last two years. DH finally agreed to have SA done but that means now I will go through the icky blood draws all over again unless this month happens to be the magic month... though my hopes are not high. DH and I only got to BD twice the day before my predicted ovulation. Not a good month :(

Aargh! I had a 6 year old and a 2 year old sleeping in my room :wacko: Talk about birth control :rofl: Anyway I finally kicked them into their own room and :bfp: here I come, lol! Oh and on the opk's--there is a site on eBay that sells like 40 of them for somewhere around 6 bucks and free shipping- that is what I used.


----------



## shradha

Grey Eyes said:


> shradha said:
> 
> 
> Emma taking your advice I have tested now..its 4 in the evening....
> 
> Friends what do you say?????
> 
> OMG- Shradha- is this an HPT???Not an opk, right!?? You got a :bfp: girl! Yay! :dance: Whoot whoot! :thumbup: I am so excited for you! Laura was right- you and Ashley are now official perfect-time bump buddies!!Click to expand...

I didn't check for 2 days.....coz no point of seeing a :bfn: everyday....but when I saw Emma saying test 14dpo....I got curious I test with both kit.....Indian preg kit and homecheck preg strip.....both gave the same result.....:hugs:


----------



## shradha

Friends.....sorry for coming late....just came back from the clinic....went for complete test.....fasting sugar, thyroid,total blood pic, lipid profile and urine preg test.....when I came back was soooooo hungry that I made some pan cakes and stuffed myself....:dohh:....my oats diet all gone.....
Dh keeps saying that don't be so happy.....wait for the lab reports.....people wait till 2 weeks past their AF and test and you have just passed 2 days AF and tested........ He is just ruining my happiness.......will get the reports by evening and will visit a gyn Tom .......


----------



## shradha

Grey Eyes said:


> Shradha- I am playing with a pregnancy calculator...here is the link to it
> 
> https://www.askdramy.com/pcalctry.html
> 
> Just put in your info and see what it says. I put in a generic info (I think you said that last AF started May 29th (I looked back through the thread and found your post page 563 post#5627 :blush: lol) and just put in some generic info as far as luteal phase and length of cycle and it says your due date is March 5 2013! Cool! And conception date supposedly on June 13...which, according to your chart has you at about 2-3 days after Ovulation which would be perfect! :thumbup: This is fun :)
> Now just waiting for Ashley to remember her AF dates.....:)

Thanx coy! I too checked ..... Due date...17th march.....making me 2 weeks and 1 day...Hehehe it's fun....:hugs:


----------



## shradha

SLCMommy said:


> Question to everyone: Would you or have you ever donated your breast milk?
> 
> I hope to be a large producer of milk so I can donate! I'm a BIG supporter of informed sharing (meaning mom to mom pretty much) as well as to milk banks. I feel like anyone who needs breast milk should get it. I hope if I make enough to donate I can find someone local who could use my excess milk to supplement their own milk or to feed an adopted baby!

You are Ashley .....right.....so good to find someone to share the journey.......it will be cool and exciting.....
Actually in India we don't have any facility for breast milk donation :shrug: so I really have no idea?


----------



## shradha

ALPDULUTH said:


> I suppose I could have mentioned current cycle info and what I've tried so far...
> 
> My cycles range from 30-33 days. LMP started on May 30th. I do not use OPK's because I honestly can't afford to pay too much out for that kind of stuff or DH will get upset. I've tried pre-seed, taken folic acid and prenatals. I've tried to temp before but it's extremely hard because my two and a half year old sleeps in our bedroom and generally wakes me up and is out the door to the living room before I have a chance to wipe the sleep from my eyes LOL. As I said I've been through testing twice iin the last two years. DH finally agreed to have SA done but that means now I will go through the icky blood draws all over again unless this month happens to be the magic month... though my hopes are not high. DH and I only got to BD twice the day before my predicted ovulation. Not a good month :(

I know the feeling.....infact I used to get mad with dh.....he always used to say not in mood very tired........took coy's advice and one fine day sat with him and emotionally had a long chat.....saying that we have only few days window not like you guys..... We have to catch the eggy at the right time....so I will not listen to your excuses .......... I still remember it was a long chat......but finally he agreed....and by gods blessings as my cycles were short 26 days.... We started BD almost everyday from cd10 to cd15.... And to my bad luck my opk were not working coz it's so hot here that I couldn't stop myself from drinking water.....the results were not showing properly.....I only had a bad cramp on cd 11 so I knew the next 2 days are crucial as I would be ovulating soon.....so that's my story.......5 months I struggled with dh..... You have to talk o him and make him understand.....:hugs: hopefully everything goes fine with you..and you too get your :BFP: soon and join me and ashley.....it would be fun......


----------



## lauraemily17

shradha said:


> Grey Eyes said:
> 
> 
> Shradha- I am playing with a pregnancy calculator...here is the link to it
> 
> https://www.askdramy.com/pcalctry.html
> 
> Just put in your info and see what it says. I put in a generic info (I think you said that last AF started May 29th (I looked back through the thread and found your post page 563 post#5627 :blush: lol) and just put in some generic info as far as luteal phase and length of cycle and it says your due date is March 5 2013! Cool! And conception date supposedly on June 13...which, according to your chart has you at about 2-3 days after Ovulation which would be perfect! :thumbup: This is fun :)
> Now just waiting for Ashley to remember her AF dates.....:)
> 
> Thanx coy! I too checked ..... Due date...17th march.....making me 2 weeks and 1 day...Hehehe it's fun....:hugs:Click to expand...

I'm not sure that's right Shradha. I conceived last year with that due date but that was with af due around 7th July. You should also be 4+ something weeks as the count starts from the day of your last period. Mad really as technically for the first 2 weeks you're counted as pregnant you haven't actually ovulated!! 

Re DH, I think it's quite common for men to be a little cautious at first. My DH certainly was the first time, took him 2 weeks for it to finally sink in!! Don't let it dampen your spirits it's just a man being a man!!


----------



## shradha

Steph- thank you so much hon for putting the pic....:hugs: I was so eager to see our prince charming....... He's a darling ...:happydance:So adorable....nice pic....Nicholas must be so happy..... How are you dear? :hugs: you must take proper bed rest...don't exert too much....... Take care..... Missing you...


----------



## shradha

Laura- hope you are doing well too.... Tom is Tuesday....getting geared up..... Don't worry...we all are praying for you and beanie....everything will be good..... :hugs:


----------



## shradha

Patrice- all the best for your new job...... All packing done? Missing you too....:hugs:


----------



## shradha

msperry1984 said:


> So happy for you ladies and your bfp's and hoping for mine soon...you ladies are such a great support system..as for me got a nap in before heading to work..but feeling crampy hope that's not Afro starting to knock..and still feeling bloated..

Yes hoping that you too get your :BFP: soon....don't stress ..... Take it easy....divert your mind on something else.....do you normally get cramps before AF? Keeping fingers cross for you...... This thread is one lucky one.....we all are always there for you.....


----------



## shradha

Coy- thanx for the advice.....have to do a bit of cleaning of the guest room, cooking and all....next few days are going to be killer days...... .MIL is fine she is active but whenever she comes she comes and enjoys....:happydance: full rest.....I do all the cooking and stuff..... I have spoken with dh....he has told me to relax not to stress..... So I am not thinking about all that now.....

So no weights and what all things should I avoid.....I have often heard to saying you avoid packet noodles mix....then?


----------



## lauraemily17

Never heard about avoiding packet noodle mix before Shradha. Maybe there's something in the ingredients?

Coy - sounds like you had a lovely day & I'm sure you'll all sleep well tonight! I can understand the challenges of finding enough room for clothes. We've already run out if room for any more clothes & he's not even born yet!! Think we'll be buying more storage!!

Steph - Great to see more pics & hear from you. Brandon is a cutey & Nicholas looks like a very proud big bro!!

Ashley - breast milk donation is a great thing to do. It's not very common in England, tends to be mainly donations to the prem babies I think. 

Patrice - have you bought your appointment forward now? 

Hi everyone else. 

Afm - this time tomorrow I'll hopefully be in labour of some sort! The last week has gone so quickly!! I think I may actually be in the very early stages of the first phase of labour. Beanie is incredably low now & I think I've had a couple of very mild contractions last night & this morning, that or its more painful bh but been having the normal bh as well. Plus my bp has been pretty wild going from the 90's down to the 70's then back up again! Started feeling really anxious as well yesterday. I really hope it is very early labour as hopefully it'll make the whole induction process less unpleasant. It would be even better if it turned into full labour before tomorrow but I doubt it!!

Plan for today is to do a quick clean of the house (well DH is) we've been grocery shopping so we're sorted for food for the next week ordap & go for a walk this afternoon & bounce on my ball as much as possible to try & dilate!! Quiet last evening for the foreseeable future of just the too of us!!


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-the follow up doc visit is to do all the tests to see if i have any blocked tubes and dh's SA etc.

Shradha-almost done packing :hugs:

Laura-Not yet, the doc was closed yesterday so got to wait until i get some free time.

AFM, well im 3dpo today finally! And my temp is 97.75. So it stayed high today. This is the 3rd time FF confirmed ovulation but this time, i got the solid crosshairs so let's see what happens. Im pretty sure im not pregnant because i have sore nipples. I've had them since 1dpo and as we all know, at first i thought it was a pregnancy symptom for me but lately it turned into AF symptom. So im thinking AF is on her way just a little delayed. Now AF is due on either July 4th or July 5th. If i did conceive, my edd would be my best friend's birthday which is March 15th. But we shall see. Well got to get ready because I start my new job today.


----------



## SpudsMama

Good luck at the new job Patrice! :hugs:

Laura... You're having a baby tomorrow!! :shock: (I'm aware that I'm stating the obvious but it's so cool being able to say that :haha:)


----------



## SpudsMama

Oh, and I'd not heard about avoiding packet noodles either. It doesn't seem to have done me nor Phoebe any harm anyway, and I practically lived on them for quite a while at the beginning of second tri :blush: xx


----------



## msperry1984

good morning to you ladies...laura hope there's gonna be a baby real soon will love to see pics.. as for me my update still no symptoms other than the constipation still maybe tmi hahaha but my temp this morning was 98.20 let's see if this works putting my chart in here i hope i did it right... https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3dc6bf/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Grey Eyes

msperry1984 said:


> good morning to you ladies...laura hope there's gonna be a baby real soon will love to see pics.. as for me my update still no symptoms other than the constipation still maybe tmi hahaha but my temp this morning was 98.20 let's see if this works putting my chart in here i hope i did it right... https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3dc6bf/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart

Beautiful temps! :thumbup: That'd be sweet you getting a :bfp: this month too! :hugs: What dpo are you? I can't remember if you mentioned it before (I've got baby brain real bad- ask anybody on here :wacko: lol!).


----------



## Grey Eyes

Shradha- I haven't heard about avoiding packet noodles...you're talking like Ramen noodles, right? I eat them but I don't use the packets seasoning that goes with it- too much junk and "unknowns" in there, but I do season it on my own. I try not to eat too many as it is sort of considered empty calories and I know I am suppsed to eat healthy...So only when I am starving and don't want to cook for just me. I keep fruit around too just in case, and cold cereal. Don't stop your oats now! :haha: That is an excellent source of nutrition. :) And don't worry about dh--honestly, what do men know? lol!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura- is it Tuesday in England? :shrug: I hope not or I've missed everything :( lol! Can't wait for tomorrow! :thumbup: Don't leave us hangin' let us know how you are! :)


----------



## msperry1984

Grey Eyes said:


> msperry1984 said:
> 
> 
> good morning to you ladies...laura hope there's gonna be a baby real soon will love to see pics.. as for me my update still no symptoms other than the constipation still maybe tmi hahaha but my temp this morning was 98.20 let's see if this works putting my chart in here i hope i did it right... https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3dc6bf/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> Beautiful temps! :thumbup: That'd be sweet you getting a :bfp: this month too! :hugs: What dpo are you? I can't remember if you mentioned it before (I've got baby brain real bad- ask anybody on here :wacko: lol!).Click to expand...

that's the problem i'm not sure when i o'd i just know when i went for cd21 labs they said i o'd but since i didn't opk or temp i have no idea just know that af is expected around the 2nd dh wants me to wait and test on the 6th but i'm thinking or testing on wednesday..so since my bbt is starting to go down should i expect af to show her face in the next week if they continue to decloiine.?


----------



## Grey Eyes

msperry1984 said:


> Grey Eyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> msperry1984 said:
> 
> 
> good morning to you ladies...laura hope there's gonna be a baby real soon will love to see pics.. as for me my update still no symptoms other than the constipation still maybe tmi hahaha but my temp this morning was 98.20 let's see if this works putting my chart in here i hope i did it right... https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3dc6bf/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> Beautiful temps! :thumbup: That'd be sweet you getting a :bfp: this month too! :hugs: What dpo are you? I can't remember if you mentioned it before (I've got baby brain real bad- ask anybody on here :wacko: lol!).Click to expand...
> 
> that's the problem i'm not sure when i o'd i just know when i went for cd21 labs they said i o'd but since i didn't opk or temp i have no idea just know that af is expected around the 2nd dh wants me to wait and test on the 6th but i'm thinking or testing on wednesday..so since my bbt is starting to go down should i expect af to show her face in the next week if they continue to decloiine.?Click to expand...

.......:saywhat:.........:huh:.....:saywhat:......You're not sure when you ovulated and your temps are in the 98's and _*you haven't tested yet*_??!! :saywhat: lol! :haha: I think you should test! Hold your pee for about 3 hours then check with a frer! It's driving me crazy, lol! :rofl: You could be prego...Oh, and temps will vary but if you're still in the 98's it's lookin' super ogood! :thumbup: Gotta FRER laying aorund anywhere?:huh: :friends:


----------



## SpudsMama

Grey Eyes said:


> Laura- is it Tuesday in England? :shrug: I hope not or I've missed everything :( lol! Can't wait for tomorrow! :thumbup: Don't leave us hangin' let us know how you are! :)

At the moment it's just after 7pm, Monday night here in the UK :thumbup: What time do you have to be at the hospital tomorrow Laura? xx


----------



## Grey Eyes

AFM- ladies, get this....Dh and I were considering strong names for our daughter- as I mentioned we want something ancient and strong and meaningful without being super flowery or lacy, fluffy, you know? Well, we were considering Augusta - never used any more I know and we are still considering it, but here's the funny thing. I put her name in this on-line assesment mathematical thingy...well it emailed me back and after reading two pages of predictions :huh: it told me (in a nutshell) that her name *SUCKED* and that she would suffer goiters and constipation (in response to her name?!!) and that _*I should purchase their recommendation for $145.00 *_.....:saywhat:........... LOL! :rofl:

Seriously!

Anyway I am sort of becoming attached to Augusta Alexandria...:shrug: not sure why. Butr ight now I am calling her Cricket because she jumps around all the time :haha:


----------



## SpudsMama

LOL Cricket, I love it! :haha: Sod what that email thingy says, it's obviously a load of rubbish! If you like the name and your DH likes the name then go for it... your baby, your choice :thumbup: xx


----------



## Grey Eyes

SpudsMama said:


> Grey Eyes said:
> 
> 
> Laura- is it Tuesday in England? :shrug: I hope not or I've missed everything :( lol! Can't wait for tomorrow! :thumbup: Don't leave us hangin' let us know how you are! :)
> 
> At the moment it's just after 7pm, Monday night here in the UK :thumbup: What time do you have to be at the hospital tomorrow Laura? xxClick to expand...

Excellent question Emma! :thumbup: We are all wondering Laura!!

How ya doin' Emma? How's Pheobes (can I call her Phoebes 'cause that's what's coming out :haha:) Mine is jumpy lately and doesn't seem to have a schedule yet- she kicks around all hours of the day and night :)


----------



## Grey Eyes

Oh yeah, dh won't let me do squats and lunges with my weight bar anymore :sad1: I got up early this morning and went out while it was nice and cool and worked out then came in for shower...I noticed a painless yet oddly bulging muscle _*near my vagina*__! _ Scary place to have a bulging muscle! Dammit! Can't I do anything right? :haha: :dohh: I said thigh muscle and glutes God, not vagina! :grr: lol! :rofl: Anyways...Nuts, so now I have to do them regular and unproductive style :shrug:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Honestly ladies- does Augusta sound ugly or Verna-ish? My sisters name is Verna and she hates it and I don't want my babes hating her name :shrug: I kinda like it in a Roman-Kick A$$ sort of way, but ...:shrug:?


----------



## SpudsMama

Grey Eyes said:


> SpudsMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grey Eyes said:
> 
> 
> Laura- is it Tuesday in England? :shrug: I hope not or I've missed everything :( lol! Can't wait for tomorrow! :thumbup: Don't leave us hangin' let us know how you are! :)
> 
> At the moment it's just after 7pm, Monday night here in the UK :thumbup: What time do you have to be at the hospital tomorrow Laura? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Excellent question Emma! :thumbup: We are all wondering Laura!!
> 
> How ya doin' Emma? How's Pheobes (can I call her Phoebes 'cause that's what's coming out :haha:) Mine is jumpy lately and doesn't seem to have a schedule yet- she kicks around all hours of the day and night :)Click to expand...

Course you can, it's what my Mom calls her too :flower: Spud used to have a "routine" where she'd be most active first thing in the morning, then go quiet for the day, and finally start up for an hour or so just before I'd settle down for bed. She's never kept me awake at night moving about though... I'd love it if she carried on with that after birth but I won't count on it :roll: Now she's all over the place with no regular pattern or routine whatsoever! I'm currently sat watching my bump making all sorts of weird shapes, God only knows what she's doing in there :haha: xx


----------



## lauraemily17

Gotta call at 7.30 tomorrow morning to check they're not full then off we go!! Not anticipating ill get a lot if sleep tonight but had a couple if hours this afternoon. Really hope we can go straight there, hate hanging around waiting at home. 

We're almost all sorted now. Made a final dish for the freezer for dinner & just beef to pack our food/activity bag. We're actually taking 3!! Looks like we're going on holiday. A suitcase with my things in, a weekend bag with beanies things & a rucksack with food, books etc. 

We're having the same dilemma with names Coy. I was pretty sure he'd end up being Reece but my Mum. & did have decided they'll call him RJ if we do as Mum doesn't really like Reece (even though it's after her Dad!!) and my sister finds it hard to say with her speech probs. shell soon learn how to once she's said it a lot. I'm really bad with her & told her its disrespectful, her answer being they'll just use it when I'm not there!!!! That's now putting us off & we're both preferring Xander now. We are happy with either name & were quite happy to go with what felt right when we saw him but now I feel like my Mum is influencing us. We've even started re looking at other names!! But late in the day really! 

Msperry - I'm with Coy :test:


----------



## SpudsMama

Grey Eyes said:


> Honestly ladies- does Augusta sound ugly or Verna-ish? My sisters name is Verna and she hates it and I don't want my babes hating her name :shrug: I kinda like it in a Roman-Kick A$$ sort of way, but ...:shrug:?

I don't think it's ugly at all, but then I'm currently loving anything August seeing as that's when this monster will more than likely make her appearance :haha: I do think it's important to name a child something they can grow with though, for example, I can imagine Phoebe still fitting at 10, 30, 50, 70 years of age. I think Augusta is a good, strong name :thumbup: xx


----------



## lauraemily17

Coy - Augusta is a very unusual name & people will therefore have string opinions on it, they can't help themselves & kids can sometimes be cruel. That said people will soon get used to it & prob love it. The most important people are you & your family & it's you who need to love it which you clearly do. What do the girls think? They'd be a good judge to reactions at school. Also what would you shorten it to, you've got T & Kat which are just as lovely as their first names. Would you shorten Augusta as well. No one ever shortens my name which has always upset me as its a sign if affection. My best mates are Jem & Zo but I've always been Laura. Thats something which actually puts me off Reece as it can't really be shortened whereas Xander can.


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> Gotta call at 7.30 tomorrow morning to check they're not full then off we go!! Not anticipating ill get a lot if sleep tonight but had a couple if hours this afternoon. Really hope we can go straight there, hate hanging around waiting at home.
> 
> We're almost all sorted now. Made a final dish for the freezer for dinner & just beef to pack our food/activity bag. We're actually taking 3!! Looks like we're going on holiday. A suitcase with my things in, a weekend bag with beanies things & a rucksack with food, books etc.
> 
> We're having the same dilemma with names Coy. I was pretty sure he'd end up being Reece but my Mum. & did have decided they'll call him RJ if we do as Mum doesn't really like Reece (even though it's after her Dad!!) and my sister finds it hard to say with her speech probs. shell soon learn how to once she's said it a lot. I'm really bad with her & told her its disrespectful, her answer being they'll just use it when I'm not there!!!! That's now putting us off & we're both preferring Xander now. We are happy with either name & were quite happy to go with what felt right when we saw him but now I feel like my Mum is influencing us. We've even started re looking at other names!! But late in the day really!
> 
> Msperry - I'm with Coy :test:

Laura- yeah, just ignore what family says, that's why mine doesn't even know I'm preggo! :haha: Gotta go with what you and dh feel is right! I for one love the name Reece. Itis strong and intelligent and one of those "don't mess with me" names and all the girls will just love him,! :hugs: So if you like it- stick with it and be damned what anyone else threatens to call him. Tell them to jump off the bridge next time they come to it OR go and have babies of their own :growlmad: lol!


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> Coy - Augusta is a very unusual name & people will therefore have string opinions on it, they can't help themselves & kids can sometimes be cruel. That said people will soon get used to it & prob love it. The most important people are you & your family & it's you who need to love it which you clearly do. What do the girls think? They'd be a good judge to reactions at school. Also what would you shorten it to, you've got T & Kat which are just as lovely as their first names. Would you shorten Augusta as well. No one ever shortens my name which has always upset me as its a sign if affection. My best mates are Jem & Zo but I've always been Laura. Thats something which actually puts me off Reece as it can't really be shortened whereas Xander can.

I asked the girls and Kat kept happily playing with her toy and stated firmly "Augusta. OK. I just can't wait for her to be here" lol! :haha: So...they don't care :shrug: lol...Oh as far as what we call her we both have pretty much settled on Alex as a shortened version of her middle name which she'll love as its a version of her papa's name and all little girls idolize their papa's :roll: lol!


----------



## msperry1984

Grey Eyes said:


> msperry1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grey Eyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> msperry1984 said:
> 
> 
> good morning to you ladies...laura hope there's gonna be a baby real soon will love to see pics.. as for me my update still no symptoms other than the constipation still maybe tmi hahaha but my temp this morning was 98.20 let's see if this works putting my chart in here i hope i did it right... https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3dc6bf/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> Beautiful temps! :thumbup: That'd be sweet you getting a :bfp: this month too! :hugs: What dpo are you? I can't remember if you mentioned it before (I've got baby brain real bad- ask anybody on here :wacko: lol!).Click to expand...
> 
> that's the problem i'm not sure when i o'd i just know when i went for cd21 labs they said i o'd but since i didn't opk or temp i have no idea just know that af is expected around the 2nd dh wants me to wait and test on the 6th but i'm thinking or testing on wednesday..so since my bbt is starting to go down should i expect af to show her face in the next week if they continue to decloiine.?Click to expand...
> 
> .......:saywhat:.........:huh:.....:saywhat:......You're not sure when you ovulated and your temps are in the 98's and _*you haven't tested yet*_??!! :saywhat: lol! :haha: I think you should test! Hold your pee for about 3 hours then check with a frer! It's driving me crazy, lol! :rofl: You could be prego...Oh, and temps will vary but if you're still in the 98's it's lookin' super ogood! :thumbup: Gotta FRER laying aorund anywhere?:huh: :friends:Click to expand...

i've taken 3 tests all bfn one on thursday then another one the next morning thinking it was bfn cuz it wasn't the morning urine and then again yesterday i think it was and another bfn.. i've had my crying spell today and feel awful i don't know how you ladies do it for so long i guess it wasn't onmy mind as much before when i thgouht i was ovulating then after finding out i wasn't and starting clomid i'm a hot mess..sometimes just feel like giving up on it after trying for so long now but i told myself and dh i would try for another 4 months and if nothing would try iui but after that i was done trying maybe it's not meant to be for me to have another which would break my and dh heart especially since he has no biological children he would be devistated though he says mine are his i know it would break his heart if i ave up but sometimes i just don't feel like trying anymore because of all the emotional roller coaster..ugh here i go again with the waterfall..shrug idk know i just a mess today..but i may test again wednesday for now i don't have anymore tests at the house maybe a good thing..


----------



## lauraemily17

That works really well. I actually love the name Alexander shortened to Alex for Beanie but DH doesn't like it. But loves Xander. I tried to convince him to have Alexander as his full name but shorten it to Xander but he's not having it!!

Here's my last bump pic. He's had a but of a growth spurt this week. As much as I cannot wait to get my body back I'm going to totally miss my bump!! I'm actually starting to feel a bit guilty for evicting him early but it is for his own good. My bp really isn't good any more & got another of my pre-e headaches. 

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/ca42438c.jpg


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura- love the bump! :thumbup: Aw, we'll miss it too but eager to see pics of Xander thumbup:) :) And love the yellow shirt! Where do you and Steph find these perfectly fitting T's? :growlmad:


----------



## SpudsMama

Grey Eyes said:


> Where do you and Steph find these perfectly fitting T's? :growlmad:

I know! All of my tops are either too snug to wear out in public or resemble tents like the ones in my bump pics :haha: 

Loving the bump Laura! It's so neat and tidy (if that makes any sense at all). I'm with Coy, it'll be sad to see it go but can't wait to see pics of your baby boy :cloud9: xx


----------



## lauraemily17

Thanks ladies :hugs: feeling a little emotional we keep getting really nice messages & calls from people who know about tomorrow wishing us well. So many caring people. Feeling a little bit under pressure though as its down to me to push the little fella out!! 

Re the t shirt, for me it's the excess weight I think that fills my t shirts out!! My bump is also quite wide. The top in the pic is my pre pregnancy size but maternity. Think it's made to fit tight as always has & had it from about 25 weeks I think. It's from next Emma.


----------



## wantbb2

hey ladies, need some advice please, :af: not due for another 10 days but for the last few days ive had cramps like af cramps and my boobs very tender, also feeling really gassy and bloated. went to the loo a few times expecting af but nothing?? have any of you had this before? thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Grey Eyes

wantbb2 said:


> hey ladies, need some advice please, :af: not due for another 10 days but for the last few days ive had cramps like af cramps and my boobs very tender, also feeling really gassy and bloated. went to the loo a few times expecting af but nothing?? have any of you had this before? thanks :thumbup:

Have you been actively ttc? Do you know what dpo you are on? If AF is not due for another 10 days and I am assuming you have a regular 28-29 days cycle I would guess that what you are experiencing is ovulation...Often ovulation can bring that bloated crampy feeling and hormones will cause your bb's to feel tender and sore. Hope this helps! :thumbup:


----------



## Steph32

Just popping in to wish Laura the best of luck tomorrow!! You're probably asleep by now, but I'll be thinking about you! The next time we hear from you you'll have little Reece or Xander in your arms!! 

So this thread has really picked up since I've been away having a baby... lol... hello to all the newbies and welcome back Ashley, so happy for your BFP. And Shradha, you got your BFP as well?!?! Huge congrats!!!!

I'll be checking in when I can... I can't wait to get through these first few weeks of getting adjusted and hopefully Brandon can sleep through a larger block of time... right now he's not happy unless he's constantly got a boob in the mouth, and even though I'm feeding him because he hungry every 2 hours, I'm also nursing him in between then for soothing. I'm tempted to give him a paci, and I did give in one time, but I don't want him to rely on it, or get nipple confusion. I'm trying to hold out until 2 weeks old.

By the way, the birth went smoothly... very intense transition and pushing stage, but for the most part everything went well. Even though active labor was only about 6 hours, most of the 6 hours were spent around 7-8 centimeters where things hovered for a while and contractions were the most intense. And last time, I only needed to push a few times whereas this time I pushed for at least an hour.... bigger head and bigger baby!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph- great to hear from you! :hugs: Hope you are recovering well :) brandon will adjust it does take some time...and they generally feel better with a boob in the mouth! :haha:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura- I can't wait, I am sooo excited! Oddly enough I wish I could be there :hugs: I feel like I know all you ladies :hugs: Try not to get too stressed- you'll be in the perfect place to have a baby and all will go well :thumbup: Plus you'll have dh there and that helps so much! The support from your second half is always important :hugs:


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> That works really well. I actually love the name Alexander shortened to Alex for Beanie but DH doesn't like it. But loves Xander. I tried to convince him to have Alexander as his full name but shorten it to Xander but he's not having it!!
> 
> Here's my last bump pic. He's had a but of a growth spurt this week. As much as I cannot wait to get my body back I'm going to totally miss my bump!! I'm actually starting to feel a bit guilty for evicting him early but it is for his own good. My bp really isn't good any more & got another of my pre-e headaches.
> 
> https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/ca42438c.jpg

Actually Xander is awesome! :thumbup: My nephew is a Xander for middle name (Gavyn Xander) and I love it. There is a movie here with Vin Diesal the Teagen has a total crush on the character "Xander" :haha: It's a very manly name :thumbup:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Ugh, it is hot here! I feel like an overcooked hot dog! Just a little bit bloated ... :haha: Once it cools down I will try to concentrate on my assignment for tonight. Right now it is too darn hot to even think :)


----------



## mzswizz

coy-i love the name Augusta so i say go with it! :thumbup:

laura-xander is a nice name too! Cant wait to meet baby Xander tomorrow!!!

wantbb2-im with coy, i think you are in o'ing mode.

steph-wow what a labor story. Hopefully when its my time for baby and labor and delivery, it will go smoothly. Im freaking out because both my mom and sister both had to get c-sections because their pelvic bone was too small. So im hoping its not the same with me.


----------



## SLCMommy

Coy - Since you asked, here is my personal opinion on Augusta. I don't like it for the exact same reasons why I like it. I think I have a love/hate relationship with the name. LOL. I don't care for it because it sounds older and it's different... but I also love it because it's not ungodly trendy that every little girl will have the same name, it's not spelled in a crazy way, and she probably won't have other 25684318 girlies in her school with the same name. It's not my personal style - but it's not a BAD name either! :) Remember - it is your baby and if you find it beautiful than it doesn't matter what anyone thinks :) LOL Out of a 1 to 10, I'd probably give it a 6 if graded alone, but if graded against all these trendy names with made up spellings, I give it a 10 for not being horrible. LOL!! In other words, it's not a name I would personally use, but I would find it adorable on another baby!


----------



## SLCMommy

Laura - I prefer Alexander much more over Xander. Xander isn't my style but my favorite is still Reese/Reece. ;)


----------



## SLCMommy

Coy - Do you have a paper due for your assignment? What is your idea for a middle name for Augusta? 

I am thinking of the name Ivy for a girl. Not sure of a middle name yet. What do you think?


----------



## Grey Eyes

SLCMommy said:


> Coy - Do you have a paper due for your assignment? What is your idea for a middle name for Augusta?
> 
> I am thinking of the name Ivy for a girl. Not sure of a middle name yet. What do you think?

Ivy? That's another name you never hear anymore! You'd have to pair it with just the right middle name but I think it is refreshing. I worried about Augusta but it sort of fits...:shrug:

And yep- I have a paper due tonight but I underestimated the heat situation. My office is reading 90+ degrees F right now :( so I am not a happy student lol! Gonna be working late :thumbup:


----------



## Grey Eyes

mzswizz said:


> coy-i love the name Augusta so i say go with it! :thumbup:
> 
> laura-xander is a nice name too! Cant wait to meet baby Xander tomorrow!!!
> 
> wantbb2-im with coy, i think you are in o'ing mode.
> 
> steph-wow what a labor story. Hopefully when its my time for baby and labor and delivery, it will go smoothly. Im freaking out because both my mom and sister both had to get c-sections because their pelvic bone was too small. So im hoping its not the same with me.

Thanks Patrice! I don't see the name as old woman-ish (I worried about that at first), I see regal and powerful...In the old Roman days any woman that the emporor determined to give a position of power and royalty (in a nutshell) was given the name Augusta. I think she should be the kind of woman to just walk in and command position, you know? :hugs: Thanks!

Btw- will you be moving once you enlist, what I mean is- if you own your home will you have to sell it or rent it out or anything? If you are renting from a landlord/lady right now that'd be sooo much simpler wouldn't it?! When do you start the new job or did you already?

Re: pelvic bones...I always have the same worry! My dh seems to think I have spread as far as I can and so far my babies have only been 5 pounds each. I worry if this is a bigger baby how in heck am I gonna push that out? Then I start worying that babes will get stuck :( That's my biggest fear. I'd rather just do a c-section if they think babes is going to be like 8-9 pounds or something ....


----------



## SLCMommy

Coy - Augusta needs a cute middle name. You could call her Aggie for short which would be soo cute. What are your middle name ideas?


----------



## SLCMommy

Okay, I'm just playing around right now but what are your faves if you had to pick?
BOY: 
(Dh thinks babes will be "Dexter" if it's a boy - the name is growing on me... lol)

Dexter Levi
Dexter Shane
Dexter Monrone
Dexter Curtis (DH's middle name)

Girl:
Ruby Lucille 
Ruby Louise
Ruby Michelle
Ruby Marie (My middle name)
Ruby Eloise 
Ruby Eliza

Ivy Marie
Ivy Louise
Ivy Lucette
Ivy Lucille'
Ivy Brielle
Ivy Ruth
Ivy Paige
Ivy Lucia
Ivy Mae
Ivy Noelle * I like this one *


----------



## shradha

Got the reports......confirmed....going to the gyn today in the morning.....thank god lipid profile and sugar all under control....only 1 concern I have high thyroid counts 199 ....:shrug: I am surprised coz I never had thyroid...... Anyway... They say it results in weight gain...so that may be the reason of my sudden wt gain..... Just worried about that....guess I will have to take tablets for controlling hypothyroidism..... Rest all good..... By the time I m back it will be evening so will catch you all soon....byee


----------



## Grey Eyes

SLCMommy said:


> Okay, I'm just playing around right now but what are your faves if you had to pick?
> BOY:
> (Dh thinks babes will be "Dexter" if it's a boy - the name is growing on me... lol)
> 
> Dexter Levi
> Dexter Shane
> Dexter Monrone
> Dexter Curtis (DH's middle name)
> 
> Girl:
> Ruby Lucille
> Ruby Louise
> Ruby Michelle
> Ruby Marie (My middle name)
> Ruby Eloise
> Ruby Eliza
> 
> Ivy Marie
> Ivy Louise
> Ivy Lucette
> Ivy Lucille'
> Ivy Brielle
> Ivy Ruth
> Ivy Paige
> Ivy Lucia
> Ivy Mae
> Ivy Noelle * I like this one *

I like Dexter Curtis because evry boy wants his daddy's name :) and Ivy Noelle because it is rare :)


----------



## Grey Eyes

shradha said:


> Got the reports......confirmed....going to the gyn today in the morning.....thank god lipid profile and sugar all under control....only 1 concern I have high thyroid counts 199 ....:shrug: I am surprised coz I never had thyroid...... Anyway... They say it results in weight gain...so that may be the reason of my sudden wt gain..... Just worried about that....guess I will have to take tablets for controlling hypothyroidism..... Rest all good..... By the time I m back it will be evening so will catch you all soon....byee

I am glad you caught the thyroid problem in time :thumbup: GL with oyur doc appt. tomorrow! :) :hugs:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Well I waited for my office to cool off but it is just barely...so my report will be a few hours late :( Oh well...pregnant lady refuses to type endlessly in 95 degree office- i can see the headline! lol! Anyways...:shrug: I should be ashamed of myself yet strangley...I am not :rofl: 

I am a little bit ashamed though...for taking a cool shower, donning a sundress, and laying on the couch sipping a very iced sprite while watching Hawaii 5-0 with dh...totally commando :haha: Hey I was *HOT* okay! :haha: Some items of clothing just get in the way when its so hot :roll: ............


----------



## SLCMommy

Thanks for your input Coy :) Of course I'm still early so I'm just toying with name ideas but no matter how old we get...it's always fun! LOL

AFM, My yeast infection is still there...but mild. Boo! Got more monistat 7 day one this time. I'll be finished with it by the time the MW appointment rolls around but if it isn't cleared I'm telling her and hopefully we can figure something out.

...This sucks. lol


----------



## Grey Eyes

Is it safe to use monistat when prego? :shrug: I hope it clears up fast for you! When is your mw appointment?


----------



## Grey Eyes

Nuts :dohh: just got hungry...wonder what I should eat. Noodles? Cereal? Hmmm....


----------



## SLCMommy

Grey Eyes said:


> Is it safe to use monistat when prego? :shrug: I hope it clears up fast for you! When is your mw appointment?

Yes, it is safe. :thumbup: I hope it clears away too! It's so miserable :(

My MW first OB appointment is July 3rd. I've got a ticker going! :winkwink:


----------



## akshustobemom

Hiee SLCmommy,Grey Eyes and Shradha...

Hw r u girls..

*Grey Eyes*...i liked Ruby Marie and Ivy Louise..it sounds so cool:thumbup:

Hi *SLC mommy *hope ur Infection goes away soon:flower:

*Shradha*...We are also trying for a baby...have thyroid...panning to take the test and go on further hope we will be official bump buddies too:flower::winkwink:


----------



## lauraemily17

Not looking likely ill be induced today now. Called this morning & not only is labour & delivery full do are all the wards & they have a backlog. They're going to call me when there's a bed. Can't see that being anytime soon so now got to try & occupy ourselves for the day. Seriously peed off :(


----------



## SpudsMama

I'm sorry Laura, that sucks :nope: But at least you know it will be happening soon, it's just more stupid waiting :dohh: Have you had anymore tightenings? xx


----------



## lauraemily17

Not really, getting a bit of back ache here & there but I don't think natural labour is imminent. Think I may end up at another hospital if it is which would be even worse!! Just been talking to my Mum who thinks it will prob only be a couple of hours as it'll be people on L&d waiting to move down to wards after giving birth. I really hope she's right!!


----------



## SpudsMama

Fingers crossed! :hugs: xx


----------



## lauraemily17

Finally got a call. They want me in for 4pm!! Doubt I'll have him today & foresee a very long night if the first pessary works. 

Really worried now though that I'm going to end up on a ward over night going through early contractions alone as DH will have to go home :( he can only stay if they keep me on l & d.


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-about the house, we are just going to keep it and make payments until it is a seller's market. On a good note, if his mom wants to have a little get away, she can just stay up there and not worry about anything.

Laura-cant wait for your labor and delivery story!!

Ashley-cant wait for your first appt.

Shradha-glad you are able to get the thyroid under control bow rather than later.

AFM, another day at work. I have to talk to my boss because we have a DEP meeting today at 3pm with our recruiters so lets see if i get to leave early. Also, im 4dpo today and my temp stayed at 97.75. I dont know if thats good or bad. Will see if tomorrow's temp drops like it normally does around 5-9dpo and then AF arrives shortly after. My nipples still hurt unfortunately so i had to wear a thin padded bra so it really doesnt rub up against them. My brother in law is throwing a going away part for dh, me and our nephew on Sunday so my family and his family are going to be there and friends. So im excited about that. Well thats it for now.


----------



## lauraemily17

Going away party sounds like lots of fun!! Is your Nephew leaving at the same time? Will you all see each other on boot camp?


----------



## SpudsMama

Yay Laura, less than two hours to go! :happydance: I bet he'll be here sometime tomorrow morning, but I hope things move quickly so your DH can stay with you :hugs: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Laura-no, our nephew is leaving in october so he wont see us. Only dh and i will be together...well seeing each other and doing boot camp together.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura- how is everything progressing? I hope dh gets to stay with you that'd suck being all alone and I am fairly certian I'd hate it too! :growlmad: I think it's crap that they refuse to let him stay! :grr:

Catching up late with all you ladies today! :shrug: I set an alarm for myself so that I would wake up early. No problem :thumbup: I woke up early, killed the alarm, and went back to sleep :haha:

Itis nice and cool now so I am tapping away at my asisgnment and getting dh's report for the physician ready. Talk atach all soon!

Can't wait to hear what's happening, Laura! :thumbup: Don't be worried!


----------



## Steph32

Aww I thought there'd be news when I came back here... It sucks that they couldn't take you in the morning Laura... couldn't they just have waited until the following day so that you wouldn't be starting things late? Especially if your dh can't be there overnight? We don want him missing anything :( Keep us updated (if at all possible)


----------



## SpudsMama

Well it's 6:40pm here in the UK so Laura will have been in hospital for a good couple of hours now if she got there for 4pm. I have no idea how long the induction process takes... is it a long, drawn out thing or is it quite quick to start? I'm clueless :shrug: 

I'm sat here with a cream cake next to me... I keep reaching out for it and then snatching my hand back :rofl: I'm determined to eat healthier!! xx


----------



## Grey Eyes

SpudsMama said:


> Well it's 6:40pm here in the UK so Laura will have been in hospital for a good couple of hours now if she got there for 4pm. I have no idea how long the induction process takes... is it a long, drawn out thing or is it quite quick to start? I'm clueless :shrug:
> 
> I'm sat here with a cream cake next to me... I keep reaching out for it and then snatching my hand back :rofl: I'm determined to eat healthier!! xx

Emma...*step away from the cake*! :gun: lol! I know how you feel! I never buy cheesecake anymore because I love it...no sweets. I admitted to my doctor that I do look at them...long stares even, but I never buy them :haha:

Re: I have heard that when you are induced it generallytakes a while. I have heard that generally what happens is the lady is placed on pitocin for hours of contraction, then if dialation is not progressing quickly enough baby goes into distress and they just perform a c-section. Not always though. But I have determined in my mind that if they want to put pitocin in me maybe it is quicker and healthier for c-section? (I am afraid of pitcoin :haha:) But then I have heard the hormones released during labor are healthy for baby:shrug: so...:wacko: Nothing is plain and simple in the world :growlmad: Except for those plain cake donuts with powdered sugar on them :cloud9: Oh, geez, thanks Emma :growlmad: lol!

..As long as Laura and beanie are healthy and dh gets to be there :thumbup:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura's last report (on this thread) was 0648 in the morning but it says she is online? :shrug: Crazy bnb!


----------



## Grey Eyes

My prevert neighbor keeps strutting around near our adjacent fence with his shirt off. Should I tell him it is a disservcie to women, or should I just leave it alone? :haha: He only comes out when our little girls play in the yard and he crouches behind the bushes and watches them :wacko: Only our little Boston Terrier very loudly rats him out to the neighborhood with her "PERVERT" bark :) and he always goes running into his house...creep. He even threw fireworks at her once, but that just made her hate him and watch for him all the more :thumbup:


----------



## Grey Eyes

*OMG*, baby brain! :wacko: Here I am trying to be efficient, you know, and I am busying around picking up toys, doing laundry, emptying trash cans, washing dishes, etc, when I suddenly realized I was trying to line the toilet with a trash bag :dohh:


----------



## lauraemily17

Well ladies, I have bugger all to report :growlmad:

My cervix is not at all dialated & still quite long, the only thing going for it is it's quite soft!! Epo, rlt, dtd & birthing ball bouncing clearly are useless!! 

They inserted a 24 hour pessary & shoved me on a ward. I won't go back up to l & d to check my progress for the full 24 hours!!!!!!!!!!! If there isn't enough dilation then to burst my waters it'll be a 6 hour pessary. The only hope I have is that my body reacts quickly to this pessary alone & I go into labour naturally in the next 24 hours. Beanie clearly does not want to be evicted any time soon!!! Feel really deflated & all by myself now until 11am tomorrow. :( :( :(


----------



## SpudsMama

:hugs: I really hope things speed up for you Laura, or at the very least you get a decent nights sleep! xx


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:



> Well ladies, I have bugger all to report :growlmad:
> 
> My cervix is not at all dialated & still quite long, the only thing going for it is it's quite soft!! Epo, rlt, dtd & birthing ball bouncing clearly are useless!!
> 
> They inserted a 24 hour pessary & shoved me on a ward. I won't go back up to l & d to check my progress for the full 24 hours!!!!!!!!!!! If there isn't enough dilation then to burst my waters it'll be a 6 hour pessary. The only hope I have is that my body reacts quickly to this pessary alone & I go into labour naturally in the next 24 hours. Beanie clearly does not want to be evicted any time soon!!! Feel really deflated & all by myself now until 11am tomorrow. :( :( :(

Aw, that sucks! Especially the no dh part...:hugs: I wonder why they can't let you go home while the pessary does its thing? Can't you just get up and say "Hey- I'm oughtta here, I'll come back when babes is ready" !

Don't stress about your cervix, etc...only natural considering you are still not at your due date yet. It will all work out. Don't be surprised if they suggest c-section, not saying they will, but be prepared! Because you are still not at edd your body may not be ready to deliver on its own yet, and if they are concerned for the bp they may suggest c-section to you. 

What would you prefer? I mean- how do you wantit all to happen if labor doesn't come on naturally from this point?


----------



## Grey Eyes

*Laura, in case you are still up I am posting some funnies for you to read (everything about the hospital is boring! *:haha:)

*Afterbirth:* When the real hard part begins.

*Contractions* Evil cramps that signal you to brace yourself for a marathon.

*Cravings:* An excuse to eat everything you want.

*Dilation: *Some weird thing that happens to your body that everyone tells you is normal and natural, but doesnt sound normal. Nor will the word ever be used again.

*Due Date:* Christmas times a million :thumbup:

*Episiotomy:* Something a man invented :haha:

*First Trimester:* The first three months of pregnancy when you wonder . . . "Is it too late to change my mind." :laugh2:

*Hormones*: Serum in your body that makes you do insane things. :rofl:

*Kegel Exercises*: Who knew there was an exercise for this area until child birth? Invented by a man, but actually helpful. :wacko: lol

*Labor:* 25K marathon that ends with you completing the finish line as the big winner . . . "*MOMMY*."

*Maternity Clothes:* What a pregnant women wears to show that everyone should move out of her way, get her food fast, and let her go first at everything she wants. :haha:

*Miracle:* the birth of a baby, and the fact you lived to tell about it.

*Obstetrician*: The person who tells you everything is fine when you feel like you're caught in the jaws of death.

*Pregnancy:* The time in your life that you discover women are stronger than men. :thumbup:

*Prenatal:* When your life was still your own.

*Second Trimester:* The time of pregnancy you wonder why your husband is taking so long at the store just to get pickles, ice cream, and chips.

*Third Trimester*: The finale of pregnancy when you wonder, "How much longer can I hold out before I start waddling." :haha: OMG!

*Womb*: The bubble you encase your baby to grow in while you train your husband how to be a father. Also . . . your babys soccer field.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Brenda, pregnant with her first child, was paying a visit to her obstetrician's office.

When the exam was over, she shyly began, "My husband wants me to ask you..."
"I know, I know." the doctor said, placing a reassuring hand on her shoulder, "I get asked

that all the time. Sex is fine until late In the pregnancy."
"No, that's not it at all," Brenda confessed. "He wants to know if I can still mow the lawn." 

:rofl: lol! And here I am struggling with the damned mower! :haha: lol


----------



## SpudsMama

Grey Eyes said:


> *Laura, in case you are still up I am posting some funnies for you to read (everything about the hospital is boring! *:haha:)
> 
> *Afterbirth:* When the real hard part begins.
> 
> *Contractions* Evil cramps that signal you to brace yourself for a marathon.
> 
> *Cravings:* An excuse to eat everything you want.
> 
> *Dilation: *Some weird thing that happens to your body that everyone tells you is normal and natural, but doesnt sound normal. Nor will the word ever be used again.
> 
> *Due Date:* Christmas times a million :thumbup:
> 
> *Episiotomy:* Something a man invented :haha:
> 
> *First Trimester:* The first three months of pregnancy when you wonder . . . "Is it too late to change my mind." :laugh2:
> 
> *Hormones*: Serum in your body that makes you do insane things. :rofl:
> 
> *Kegel Exercises*: Who knew there was an exercise for this area until child birth? Invented by a man, but actually helpful. :wacko: lol
> 
> *Labor:* 25K marathon that ends with you completing the finish line as the big winner . . . "*MOMMY*."
> 
> *Maternity Clothes:* What a pregnant women wears to show that everyone should move out of her way, get her food fast, and let her go first at everything she wants. :haha:
> 
> *Miracle:* the birth of a baby, and the fact you lived to tell about it.
> 
> *Obstetrician*: The person who tells you everything is fine when you feel like you're caught in the jaws of death.
> 
> *Pregnancy:* The time in your life that you discover women are stronger than men. :thumbup:
> 
> *Prenatal:* When your life was still your own.
> 
> *Second Trimester:* The time of pregnancy you wonder why your husband is taking so long at the store just to get pickles, ice cream, and chips.
> 
> *Third Trimester*: The finale of pregnancy when you wonder, "How much longer can I hold out before I start waddling." :haha: OMG!
> 
> *Womb*: The bubble you encase your baby to grow in while you train your husband how to be a father. Also . . . your babys soccer field.

Love those! :haha: Oh, and Coy... I ate the cake :blush: It was always going to happen :dohh: xx


----------



## lauraemily17

Thanks Coy!! Just what I needed!! :D :D

To my utter astonishment I appear to have started contracting!!! :happydance: 

I really thought that would be it, nothing until tomorrow night when hopefully I would miraculously be a cm or 2 dilated. It never occurred to me that even to dilate a little there may be a contraction!! I'm trying to time them as they have come on quite suddenly & seem a little too close together but bad luck to me they are mostly in my back :dohh: making them quite hard to time as they never completely go. is it normal to feel them in my bottom as well like a big weight / pressure pushing down at the peak of the contraction?


----------



## SpudsMama

lauraemily17 said:


> To my utter astonishment I appear to have started contracting!!! :happydance:

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

I know my mum felt contractions in her bum and upper thighs when she was having my brother, but she's never gone into any great detail so I don't know anymore than that :shrug: xx


----------



## lauraemily17

3 mins apart lasting about 45 seconds!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> 3 mins apart lasting about 45 seconds!!

3 minutes apart is defo labor! Yes, totally normal...My midwife in an attempt to show me where to push with my first dd actually stuck her finger on the perennium area--that is where you should be feeling most of the pressure, e.g., bottom :) You will feel the instinct to close your legs with the contractions but you have to let them fall aart as she put it...hard to do as that is def not an instinct!

Can you tell dh- will they let him in for birth?? Just scream bloody murder and threaten to walk out if they don't! :haha: 

Yay!


----------



## lauraemily17

Yes they'll let him back if they move me back up to l & d. They're leaving me be for the moment as apparently they sometimes start this way but calm down again. But also it can kick everything off really quickly!! They're one he'll of a lot more painful far quicker than I thought they'd be. I thought I'd have hours of gradual contractions building up to this!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> Yes they'll let him back if they move me back up to l & d. They're leaving me be for the moment as apparently they sometimes start this way but calm down again. But also it can kick everything off really quickly!! They're one he'll of a lot more painful far quicker than I thought they'd be. I thought I'd have hours of gradual contractions building up to this!!

Lol, now you know the secret behind the "big contraction" :) No fun, but now you know what you're up against! You're a tough English chic - you gotta it covered! :thumbup: :)


----------



## Grey Eyes

Lol, more jokes (hope I'm not irritating anyone with this...) If you're having to wait it out Laura you'll have something funny to read..if not then I am killing time waiting for the good news! :thumbup: 

Am I more likely to get pregnant if my husband wears boxers rather then briefs?
~Yes, but you&#8217;ll have an even better chance if he doesn&#8217;t wear anything at all. 

*How will I know if my vomiting is morning sickness or the flu?
~If it&#8217;s the flu, you&#8217;ll get better. *

*Do I have to have a baby shower?
~Not if you change the baby&#8217;s diaper very quickly.*

*My childbirth instructor says it&#8217;s not pain I&#8217;ll feel during labor, but pressure. Is she right?
~Yes, in the same way that a tornado might be called an air current*. :haha:

*What does it mean when the baby&#8217;s head is crowning?
~It means you feel as though not only a crown but the entire throne is trying to make its way out of you. * :haha:

*Does labor cause hemorrhoids?
~Labor causes anything you want to blame it for.*:rofl:

*I&#8217;m modest. Once I&#8217;m in the hospital to deliver, who will see me in that delicate position?
~Authorized personnel only - doctors, nurses, orderlies, photographers, florists, cleaning crews, journalists, etc. * :haha: OMG ! :)

*What is the best time to wean the baby from nursing?
~When you see teeth marks. *

*What causes baby blues?
~Tanned, hard-bodied bimbos*. :rofl: :haha:


*When choosing a name for your baby*, go to the back door and shout it out a few times.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Well, it's been 5 hours....Wonder if Laura had her baby?? :happydance:

Shradha- how are you? Was it today you had a doctor appointment? Hope you are doing well! :thumbup:

Ashley- how are you feling today?

Patrice- how was work?

Steph- hope you are resting! :hugs:

Msperry- keep in touch, how are you ?


----------



## lauraemily17

Nope. They won't even check my dialation yet although I don't think it's likely to have changed much as had no bloody show & still not seen my mucus plug!!

A very lovely midwife however ran me an amazing bath & gave me some pain killers. Only paracetamol & codein but that & spending am hour and a half in the bath really helped with the pain & I managed afterward to get an hours worth of snooz between contractions. Back with full force now though and its still only 4.40 am. Really really missing my DH right now!! Only 6 hours until he'll be back!! :( 

Loving the jokes Coy, they Definately distract me!! :D


----------



## Grey Eyes

Aw, I wish your dh were with you too! Why will it take 6 hours? Here in the U.S. they can't keep them out--dh stayed with me through L&D plus he spent the night in a chair next to my bed after first dd was born :haha: 

Wow, I wish they would check your cervix for dialtion as both times with dd's I never had a showing of ANYTHING except crowning head! No bloody show, no water, no plug ... :shrug: You might just give these know-it-all folks a big surprise soon! :haha: Chin up Laura you're doing awesome! I love your bright spirits even though I know what you're going through with the pain :hugs:


----------



## akshustobemom

*hi laura...*
got ur bundle of joy yet???me too waiting for the news:flower::flower:

*Hi spudsmama*....hw r u???everyone waiting for Laura's news???Am also joining ur group

*hi Coy*(read the past posts and everyone calls u so.will change to Greyeyes if u want me too:))

Enjoyed reading ur posts...ha ha..funny..when is ur baby due???

*Hi steph*...

Congrats on ur baby...


----------



## Grey Eyes

akshustobemom said:


> *hi laura...*
> got ur bundle of joy yet???me too waiting for the news:flower::flower:
> 
> *Hi spudsmama*....hw r u???everyone waiting for Laura's news???Am also joining ur group
> 
> *hi Coy*(read the past posts and everyone calls u so.will change to Greyeyes if u want me too:))
> 
> Enjoyed reading ur posts...ha ha..funny..when is ur baby due???
> 
> *Hi steph*...
> 
> Congrats on ur baby...

Hi! Nope "Coy" it is, Grey Eyes is just a log in name :) My baby is due October 19th :dance:

Yeah, we are waiting to hear Laura's news, she went int oday or yesterday England time?) for induction...


----------



## akshustobemom

Coy..u can call me Akshu:flower:

Wow october19th..good luck dear..we will wait for ur experience soon:hugs:

Pls do update each and every step here..

BTW I like Ivy Loiuse very much


----------



## akshustobemom

Whats happening to u Laura?????

God She should have a Painless(Atleast bearable pain) labour


----------



## lauraemily17

Not so bright now. They're just not taking my pain seriously. They've made up their mind as its my first baby there's no way I can be anywhere near 3cms. Apparently I'm also too in control of the pain!! I am when talking to them as I using my breathing techniques, it doesn't mean I'm not in agony. Surely in natural labour you don't contract 3 mins apart from the start?! They expect me to tolerate it alone for like 12 hours!! And you know what's really pissed me off. They haven't checked my bp once when I'm being induced due to high bp, surely they should be keeping an eye on it?!


----------



## SLCMommy

Laura - I'm so happy you are finally having your baby! :) 

Steph - Are you breastfeeding? How is Brandon doing? :)

Emma - How have you been feeling? It baby active a lot?

Coy - I'm okay... see post below. LOL!

AFM, I caved in and went to the midwife today for my nasty yeast infection. She gave me a prescription for Diflucan and said it WAS indeed safe during pregnancy. My urine came back as me being dehydrated too so I'm now drinking more water :) Anyways, went to get my prescription from the pharmacy and the pharmacist pretty much refused to give me the Diflucan. He said that he thinks it would be okay in latter pregnancy but not early and that it hasn't been shown to be safe and it can actually cause skeletal birth defects if taken too early. And, since I don't know how far along I am realistically, he didn't give it to me. He gave my MW a call and left a voice mail on her practice's phone saying he didn't give me the medication. He told me that topical and vaginal monistat suppositories are perfectly safe and if I'm still having discomfort to keep using it. I looked this up on the American Pregnancy Association and it did indeed reiterate what the pharmacist said. So, now I sit here and wonder if everyone who practices OBGYN in the state of Utah got their education from the Cracker Jack box or something? This is just insane.

I'm also either farther along than what I think, am having a gold record for muscle memory or I am insanely bloated. 

https://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b132/xflaxen/bloated.jpg


----------



## Steph32

Laura -Wait, so are you 3cm, or are they not checking... they should be checking no? If you are contracting 3 min apart, that seems to me that you are in active labor... I hate when they just judge based on how you look, whether you are vocalizing, blah blah... everyone has a different pain tolerance... well I am surprised that you are able to login here and keep us updated, since you are having more intense contractions every 3 min!
I hope that things progress faster for you, I know you are so anxious to just have this baby already!!

Ashley- You do have quite a bump already! Maybe muscle memory, like you said :haha: What date was your LMP? And yes, I am breastfeeding, like ALL THE TIME. He wants to nurse constantly, even when just for comfort, but I know that's what newborns do! Although I don't remember Nicholas needing this much soothing. Brandon is definitely a mama's boy.


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> Not so bright now. They're just not taking my pain seriously. They've made up their mind as its my first baby there's no way I can be anywhere near 3cms. Apparently I'm also too in control of the pain!! I am when talking to them as I using my breathing techniques, it doesn't mean I'm not in agony. Surely in natural labour you don't contract 3 mins apart from the start?! They expect me to tolerate it alone for like 12 hours!! And you know what's really pissed me off. They haven't checked my bp once when I'm being induced due to high bp, surely they should be keeping an eye on it?!

Laura I am with you- I'm pissed off too! I am stunned they haven't checked your bp! And yes, they need tot ake your pain seriously. Not so much in the sense giving you pain meds but checking dialation for crying out loud!! Wow, you really need to get in their faces and let them know it - you are the one in control, you are the one having the baby! First child or not you are the one having the baby! Tell those bitch nurses off (sorry, language :blush:) and get some action out of these people or make heads roll one way or another :growlmad: Boy, I had folks hopping and nurses crying when I had Kat! :haha: I get mad when I'm in pain (labor pain anyway) because I have found it is the quickest way to get what I want.

So, Laura- get mad :growlmad: ! Demand they check your bp and tell them to check your cervix or your walking out! lol, seriously- it will get you some action. Might slip something in their to the effect they are getting paid to do their job!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi Steph, I had to rant with Laura for bit :blush: It's 7 am there now I think, I hope they let her dh in soon so she has him there for her. Man, they;re just crappy right now, I remember when T was born the nurses treated me like a q-tip with eyelashes ... You know, like I was a sweet dumb thing, lay back and do what we tell you kind of stuff :roll: Aargh, I wish I was there to slap nurses around for Laura, lol! She has been having contractions 3 min apart for several hours now and they won't even check her cervix! Unbelievable. Something about no bloody show or mucus plug yet...but I never had a show of anything until baby was crowning!


----------



## Grey Eyes

akshustobemom said:


> Coy..u can call me Akshu:flower:
> 
> Wow october19th..good luck dear..we will wait for ur experience soon:hugs:
> 
> Pls do update each and every step here..
> 
> *BTW I like Ivy Loiuse very much*

So do I but I can't take credit for it :) That is a name Ashley was saying she liked for her baby if it is a girl :) I think dh and I have settled on Augusta Alexandri...Something ancient and regal and tough...But we're still thinking on it :)


----------



## Grey Eyes

Ashley- wow, r u serious? What a nut, huh! I am sooo glad that the pharmacist knew what (s)he was talking about and prevented you taking it. One of my doc's assistants is like that- she tells me everything under the sun is safe and encourages me to take it but when I research it it is horrible!


----------



## SpudsMama

Hang in there Laura, just think... every contraction brings you one step closer to having your little boy in your arms :hugs: Can't believe they're not checking your BP though :saywhat:

Ashley - I'm good thanks, and baby moves around loads! Even though your midwife obviously doesn't have a clue, I'm glad the pharmacist has his eye on the ball! :thumbup: 

Steph - I bet it's awkward sometimes having Brandon permanently attached to the boob, but I bet he's building up a great supply! 

AFM, I've got my appt with my doctor today for this UTI. I'd originally planned to take in a FMU sample using the pot my midwife gives me after every appt with her, but when I looked at it, it's a urine boric acid pot? I'll just have to get a normal one before I go into the doc later... xx


----------



## akshustobemom

Grey Eyes said:


> akshustobemom said:
> 
> 
> Coy..u can call me Akshu:flower:
> 
> Wow october19th..good luck dear..we will wait for ur experience soon:hugs:
> 
> Pls do update each and every step here..
> 
> *BTW I like Ivy Loiuse very much*
> 
> So do I but I can't take credit for it :) That is a name Ashley was saying she liked for her baby if it is a girl :) I think dh and I have settled on Augusta Alexandri...Something ancient and regal and tough...But we're still thinking on it :)Click to expand...

Augusta Alexandri is also cute...little princess with a beautiful name:happydance:


----------



## mzswizz

Laura-hang in there and hopefully they give you something for the pain.

AFM, today im 5dpo and my temp did the opposite of what it usually does. My temp actually rose to 98.07 from 97.75. Usually my temp drops around 5-9dpo and then AF arrives but this time my temp dropped a little around 3-4dpo and rose again today.:shrug: We shall see what happens this cycle. Going to keep a watch on my chart. It would be nice to finally be able to start a family but im sooooo close to going into boot camp and starting everything that i just hope a bfp waits until we are stationed together. But whatever is in God's will is going to happen so now i just got to wait and see. Also dh and i are studying so we can become E-2 before we get into bootcamp so wish us luck on that. Well thats it for now. Oh and my nipples still hurt. They stand at attention even when they are not hard so i have no clue whats going on. I think they are broken :haha:


----------



## SLCMommy

I like Alexandri with Augusta too!!! :) well I woke up this morning thinking I would get up before anyone else....yeah right!! Its not really so much I feel like im going to vomit but more like my stomach feels uneasy with a lot of acid or something. I think it is getting closer for me to start having crackers by my bed for when I wake up.


----------



## SLCMommy

I love how my ticker says "only 242 days to go!" As if its like just around the corner....lol!!


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-lol yeah when you think only, you think coming soon. But with time just speeding past, it will come soon.


----------



## SpudsMama

Believe me Ashley, one second your ticker says 200+ days to go, then it suddenly seems to jump to less than 100! :hugs: for the sickness... but try not to throw up in the bath again :winkwink: :rofl:

Your chart looks good for pregnancy Patrice! But it's still early on in the two week wait yet and your cycles have always been unpredictable so I don't count on anything until I see either a :bfp: or AF :dohh: :haha:

Hmm, no word from Laura since 6:40am this morning (it's 4:20pm now)... spending quality time with her new bundle of joy maybe?! :happydance: xx


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies! I hope this silence means Laura has had beanie and got her dh there! :( Nothing worse than going through it alone, stupid hospital rules! But hey- Beanie's prob here already!:dance: Poor Laura, you must be exhausted!

Askhu - Thanks! How are you today?

Steph- again, sending rest wishes your way I bet that's the buig challenge now! :thumbup:

Patrice- good luck on the E-2~ and my nipples hurt too :( lol...

Ashley- re: being tired and sick. Yep I still am fighting to get enough rest :shrug: Sickness is gone though :thumbup: About that--I know it's gross but you're gonna be producing a ton more spit (sorry! I warned you....:hah:) but just swallow it :sick: I read your body does this is an effort to neutralize the extra acid and it works believe it or not. Chew tums wether you need'em or not too! :haha:

Shradha- where you at girl?? :hugs:


----------



## SpudsMama

Laura should have her DH with her by now. He was allowed back in at 11am and it's after 4:30pm here now... xx


----------



## shradha

akshustobemom said:


> Hiee SLCmommy,Grey Eyes and Shradha...
> 
> Hw r u girls..
> 
> *Grey Eyes*...i liked Ruby Marie and Ivy Louise..it sounds so cool:thumbup:
> 
> Hi *SLC mommy *hope ur Infection goes away soon:flower:
> 
> *Shradha*...We are also trying for a baby...have thyroid...panning to take the test and go on further hope we will be official bump buddies too:flower::winkwink:

Hi akshustobemom!!!!!!!!!!! I have started having thyroid tablets....Doctor says it will come down in 10 days......If you have thyroid immediately get yourself treated..it can cause infertility....:hugs:..I was very worried.......coz having thyroid can be dangerous to the baby.... All the best...Yes..it will be wonderful to have you too in the journey.........:dust:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Shradha- yay! You're back online. How was your appointment? hat did doctor say about thyroid and how to treat it, etc? How are you feeling??
:hugs:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Ashley and Steph- You ladies have children so I have a question for you...I try really hard with the house you know, and some days I feel like pulling my hair out. Dh makes a comment last night about how his mom was a compulsive cleaner and if she stepped in to our house she'd probably have a seizure and die. :( I try to keep it clean, but am I the onnly one that constantly has little kid socks under the couch and cheerio's on the floor beneath the table? :nope: I try to keep up with them but they zoom around like dirty little circles :haha: And I am stuck spinning between. At least that's what it feels like :shrug: Is it just me?


----------



## shradha

Hello friends I have been MIL for almost 2 days...sorry was very depressed with the thyroid issue...was worried coz I never had.....Went to the gyn...she told me to rush immediately to an Endocrinologist..to treate my thyroid .... she told me to come for scan after 15 days....so excited to see my baby for the first time:happydance:.....gender I will only know after baby is born ..so it is a mystery........ Endocrinologist told me to again go for further test and started me on tablets..... so now i am relieved... he said dont worry everything will be fine...take care....
Friends.....COY,EMMA,STEPH, LAURA & PATRICE I just wanted to thank you all from the bottom of my heart coz when I came here...I was new to TTC .....you all were so good to me..guided me , helped, me......I just wanted someone and you guys were there during my low days......:hugs: Thanks for supporting me through out...These 5 months went smoothly coz I had great friends like you all to share my frustrations...I just wanted to say thanks for being there .....you ladies rock .........


----------



## shradha

Grey Eyes said:


> *Laura, in case you are still up I am posting some funnies for you to read (everything about the hospital is boring! *:haha:)
> 
> *Afterbirth:* When the real hard part begins.
> 
> *Contractions* Evil cramps that signal you to brace yourself for a marathon.
> 
> *Cravings:* An excuse to eat everything you want.
> 
> *Dilation: *Some weird thing that happens to your body that everyone tells you is normal and natural, but doesnt sound normal. Nor will the word ever be used again.
> 
> *Due Date:* Christmas times a million :thumbup:
> 
> *Episiotomy:* Something a man invented :haha:
> 
> *First Trimester:* The first three months of pregnancy when you wonder . . . "Is it too late to change my mind." :laugh2:
> 
> *Hormones*: Serum in your body that makes you do insane things. :rofl:
> 
> *Kegel Exercises*: Who knew there was an exercise for this area until child birth? Invented by a man, but actually helpful. :wacko: lol
> 
> *Labor:* 25K marathon that ends with you completing the finish line as the big winner . . . "*MOMMY*."
> 
> *Maternity Clothes:* What a pregnant women wears to show that everyone should move out of her way, get her food fast, and let her go first at everything she wants. :haha:
> 
> *Miracle:* the birth of a baby, and the fact you lived to tell about it.
> 
> *Obstetrician*: The person who tells you everything is fine when you feel like you're caught in the jaws of death.
> 
> *Pregnancy:* The time in your life that you discover women are stronger than men. :thumbup:
> 
> *Prenatal:* When your life was still your own.
> 
> *Second Trimester:* The time of pregnancy you wonder why your husband is taking so long at the store just to get pickles, ice cream, and chips.
> 
> *Third Trimester*: The finale of pregnancy when you wonder, "How much longer can I hold out before I start waddling." :haha: OMG!
> 
> *Womb*: The bubble you encase your baby to grow in while you train your husband how to be a father. Also . . . your babys soccer field.

:hugs:........heheheheheeee...good one Coy!!!!!!!


----------



## shradha

lauraemily17 said:


> Yes they'll let him back if they move me back up to l & d. They're leaving me be for the moment as apparently they sometimes start this way but calm down again. But also it can kick everything off really quickly!! They're one he'll of a lot more painful far quicker than I thought they'd be. I thought I'd have hours of gradual contractions building up to this!!

 Laura - you are one strong girl.................how can you manage typing while on pain.......:hugs:


----------



## shradha

Laura- how are you...I went through all the 5 pages to get some news......Hon are you still in pain....... Praying that everythings gets on quickly....and you give birth to a cute and healthy beanie....:hugs:


----------



## shradha

mzswizz said:


> Laura-hang in there and hopefully they give you something for the pain.
> 
> AFM, today im 5dpo and my temp did the opposite of what it usually does. My temp actually rose to 98.07 from 97.75. Usually my temp drops around 5-9dpo and then AF arrives but this time my temp dropped a little around 3-4dpo and rose again today.:shrug: We shall see what happens this cycle. Going to keep a watch on my chart. It would be nice to finally be able to start a family but im sooooo close to going into boot camp and starting everything that i just hope a bfp waits until we are stationed together. But whatever is in God's will is going to happen so now i just got to wait and see. Also dh and i are studying so we can become E-2 before we get into bootcamp so wish us luck on that. Well thats it for now. Oh and my nipples still hurt. They stand at attention even when they are not hard so i have no clue whats going on. I think they are broken :haha:

I am having a slight doubt if you are going to get AF.....We still have time to see your temps...but with your nipples hurting ....its pointing out to another direction......I am having a feeling......you are going to get your :bfp: soon..... When we lease expect something .....we get a big surprise..... Anyway lets keep fingers crossed.....All is in God's hands...


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice, I am thinking Shradha may be right! I have had the same trouble with my bbb's and nips since bfp...hurt like crazy and always standing up! Grr! That means they rub on everything and I had to wear a stupid padded bra or they show! :shock: Don't need my perv neighbor seeing _that_! :rofl:


----------



## shradha

Coy - how are you doing dear...I feel as if I have not spoken to you all for a long time...... How is T? has her fever gone completely....... Now I am on a special diet..... soups and oats......My cholestrol is slightly high ...nothing to worry..doc says i have to bring it down by diet.....So cut all the fried food.....all chocolate cake....:nope:.....I want one now:cry:....but have no appetite at all.......dont feel hungry......my belly feels hard....and bloated.....

Ashley- Cool pic......I too have a bump like yours...same....already ....I was just looking at myself and thinking waht will it look like when I am in my 6th month....:hugs: How are you feeling? when is your first scan? 

Steph- How is sweet cute Cool dude doing??? Must be very busy with him....How are you?

Msperry- how are you? Have you tested?


----------



## Grey Eyes

Shradha- hope you are feeling well! Did you in laws show up yet? Are you going to tell them the good news or wait a bit? Word of warning, morning sickness usually shows up about week 6 so ya proob got another wek or so :) But good thing is it doesn;t last long! :thumbup: And not every woman gets it :hugs: It's awesome you got your :bfp: I am happy for you :)


----------



## Grey Eyes

shradha said:


> Coy - how are you doing dear...I feel as if I have not spoken to you all for a long time...... How is T? has her fever gone completely....... Now I am on a special diet..... soups and oats......My cholestrol is slightly high ...nothing to worry..doc says i have to bring it down by diet.....So cut all the fried food.....all chocolate cake....:nope:.....I want one now:cry:....but have no appetite at all.......dont feel hungry......my belly feels hard....and bloated.....
> 
> Ashley- Cool pic......I too have a bump like yours...same....already ....I was just looking at myself and thinking waht will it look like when I am in my 6th month....:hugs: How are you feeling? when is your first scan?
> 
> Steph- How is sweet cute Cool dude doing??? Must be very busy with him....How are you?
> 
> Msperry- how are you? Have you tested?

Shradha- yes, cholesterol is a bugger! My dh just got report back from his doctor that his tryglicerides (sp) are SUPER HIGH! :shock: He eats sooo healthy though, we all do, but doc told him it is his diabetes...the high bs causes triglycerides to rise. But heis getting a special medicine for it thank goodness! Omega-3 vitamins help greatly reduce chlesterol too, can you take those or what did your doc recommend? If you can correct it with diet that is awesome!

Oh and T still gets an odd fever during the day but it goes away at night so I am wondering if she doesn't just spike during sunshine hours :shrug: Wierd:.....


----------



## Grey Eyes

Msperry- I'm gonna check out your chart girl! :thumbup: :)

Nuts! :dohh: You don't HAVE a chart! :sadangel: Awww, I was going to check! :rofl: Have you tested yet??? What's the word??


----------



## Grey Eyes

Oh, I forgot to mention I have a check-up with my obgyn/midwife-man/doc tomorrow :rofl: I am not sure what to call him! He is so old-school and trained in everything and just such a sweet calm doctor I think I'll call him my Mid-Man instead of Mid-Wife :rofl: I am so lucky my dh is a mw also- he helps me though L & D soo much more than any of the hospital staffers do... :hugs: Even the doc takes advice from him!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Where is everybody?? I am off to mow the grass hope to hear good news soon Laura! :thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

hoping to get news from Laura soon!


----------



## SLCMommy

Grey Eyes said:


> Ashley and Steph- You ladies have children so I have a question for you...I try really hard with the house you know, and some days I feel like pulling my hair out. Dh makes a comment last night about how his mom was a compulsive cleaner and if she stepped in to our house she'd probably have a seizure and die. :( I try to keep it clean, but am I the onnly one that constantly has little kid socks under the couch and cheerio's on the floor beneath the table? :nope: I try to keep up with them but they zoom around like dirty little circles :haha: And I am stuck spinning between. At least that's what it feels like :shrug: Is it just me?

LOL. You should see my house! I clean it and seriously the next day it looks like Hurricane Katrina whipped through it! :dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Thanks Ashley! So it's NOT just me :rofl: Phew! :)

Right now I am neck deep in their room cleaning again..I set up a tv and dvd player for them, now I am working on the book shelf...


----------



## Grey Eyes

mzswizz said:


> hoping to get news from Laura soon!

Seriously, I know! I am like chewing my nails...it is 1 am there I think


----------



## SLCMommy

Grey Eyes said:


> mzswizz said:
> 
> 
> hoping to get news from Laura soon!
> 
> Seriously, I know! I am like chewing my nails...it is 1 am there I thinkClick to expand...

LOL same here.

I kind of miss Steph, too. I know she is busy, and I understand that. I guess it's me being selfish! hehe :haha::winkwink:

Coy - speaking of extra saliva........yeah, I get what you mean now. I think I to go to Babies R Us or Buy Buy Baby and get a bib for myself. :rofl::dohh::haha:


----------



## SLCMommy

SpudsMama said:


> Believe me Ashley, one second your ticker says 200+ days to go, then it suddenly seems to jump to less than 100! :hugs: for the sickness... but try not to throw up in the bath again :winkwink: :rofl:
> 
> Your chart looks good for pregnancy Patrice! But it's still early on in the two week wait yet and your cycles have always been unpredictable so I don't count on anything until I see either a :bfp: or AF :dohh: :haha:
> 
> Hmm, no word from Laura since 6:40am this morning (it's 4:20pm now)... spending quality time with her new bundle of joy maybe?! :happydance: xx


Emma - LOL!! :blush: That spaghetti bath was soo NASTY!!!!!! :nope::nope::blush: I pray [-o&lt; that my MS this time around is TAME. No vomiting! Last time it was SO bad... :sick:


----------



## msperry1984

shradha said:


> Coy - how are you doing dear...I feel as if I have not spoken to you all for a long time...... How is T? has her fever gone completely....... Now I am on a special diet..... soups and oats......My cholestrol is slightly high ...nothing to worry..doc says i have to bring it down by diet.....So cut all the fried food.....all chocolate cake....:nope:.....I want one now:cry:....but have no appetite at all.......dont feel hungry......my belly feels hard....and bloated.....
> 
> Ashley- Cool pic......I too have a bump like yours...same....already ....I was just looking at myself and thinking waht will it look like when I am in my 6th month....:hugs: How are you feeling? when is your first scan?
> 
> Steph- How is sweet cute Cool dude doing??? Must be very busy with him....How are you?
> 
> Msperry- how are you? Have you tested?

Goodness trying to catch up haven't been on in a day or two lots to read but I'm ok just really moody last couple of days and no I haven't tested..and my bhramaputra is still going down..expecting are to show up next week..


----------



## msperry1984

Grey Eyes said:


> Msperry- I'm gonna check out your chart girl! :thumbup: :)
> 
> Nuts! :dohh: You don't HAVE a chart! :sadangel: Awww, I was going to check! :rofl: Have you tested yet??? What's the word??

I haven't tested again yet after 3 bfn and I will update my chart tomorrow and post it but looks like my temps are dropping


----------



## Grey Eyes

msperry1984 said:


> Grey Eyes said:
> 
> 
> Msperry- I'm gonna check out your chart girl! :thumbup: :)
> 
> Nuts! :dohh: You don't HAVE a chart! :sadangel: Awww, I was going to check! :rofl: Have you tested yet??? What's the word??
> 
> I haven't tested again yet after 3 bfn and I will update my chart tomorrow and post it but looks like my temps are droppingClick to expand...

Can you tag your chart onto your signature here on bnb? I can't find it, I'll have to dig back a few days :haha:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Ashley- re: the bibs...I didn't mean THAT much extra spit lol :rofl: But enough that I felt like spitting all the time which is gross. Acid is the huge culprit in ms I think :nope:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Aw, heck, whatta day! I have immersed myself in more STUFF than I think I should have! Got the girls tv and dvd player installed, still workingo n the book shelf and somehow got side-tracked with getting other stuff ready for the baby. Got the changing table all set and ready :thumbup: , then I decided to clean under the girls bed :dohh: What was I *thinking?! *:shock: lol!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Wow, where is everybody?...I'm like twiddling my thumbs, wondering how Laura is doing! :(


----------



## akshustobemom

*Hi coy.*...

am here..it is 11:30 AM here...will i get BFP this time???fully confused...Got ur OB appointment today???will u see the scan???will u post it???plssss i have not seen the scan of any body:blush:(yes those avatars pics i have seen) but other than that..will u post urs and explain???plssss wud love to hear everything abt it:flower:


----------



## akshustobemom

*HI Shradha*

I thought u r still in ttc:dohh: sorry...thats y mentioned abt bump buddies:blush:

congrats dear...am still in ttc..my thyroid levels goes down horribly when i take 25mcg. so endo has advised me to take half of 25mcg and run the tests after 4 weeks. will see...

take care


----------



## akshustobemom

Laura.....where r u????wanna here the news and see the pic.........hope u had a minimum pain labour....


----------



## akshustobemom

hey girls...

am still in ttc...so plsssss tell me what spl u did to get ur :bfp:

i ll happily follow whetver it is

thanks


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi Akshu! I had my ultrasound scan last month (little girl! :thumbup:) Today is justa regular check-up and we will listen to her heartbeat, take my weight :( lol and et cetera...I can post the pics again but will have to search them out in the morning :) 

Re: ttc methods (I think this is what you were asking about??) Every womans body is different when it comes to Ovulation, etc. Generally you increase your chances of conception each month when:
1) you know how long your cycles are
2) you can predict your fertile window
3) you bd on the fertile days

Cycles are from day one of AF to day one of next AF. Usually they say the average is 28-29 days or so but every woman has variance. Fertile window...about a week after AF ends give or take a day or so...If you use opk's (ovulation predictor kit) it helps tremendously as it measures the surge of LH hormone in your body which releases the egg into your fallopian tube. During this time you should notice your body giving you signs of fertility: clear and stretchy (raw egg white consistancy) cm (cervical mucus), ovulation pain (brief usually and on one side or the other), etc. Once you get EWCM (egg white cervical mucus) you start to bd as this is a good environment for :spermy: to live in and wait for the egg. 

There are no gaurentees it will always work ... that's why the tww is such a bugger :haha: Other factors come into play- your health, you OH sperm quality and motility, how much alcohol and caffeine you consume, etc....I think the key is to relax :)

What methods have you tried so far? Bbt'ing (basal body temperature) is also an awesome method for tracking your ovulation day. You use a basal body thermometer and check your temperature imediately upon waking (after at least 3-4 hours of sleep) without moving too much , getting out of bed, or anything to raise oyur temp...Your bbt stays at a fairly low temp (95-96 etc) then if you ovulate it usually spikes up to 97'ish and if your egg implants it generally pops up to 98'ish..Justa cool method for tracking and confirmation.

Hope this helped and I didn't prattle on too long :blush:. I used bbt'ing, opk's and paid attention to my cm during the month my dh and I concieved :thumbup: Plus I stopped all caffeinated drinks as this prevents or inhibits implantation of the egg.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Good morning Shradha! :hugs: Yay you got a ticker! :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## SpudsMama

ARGH!! Where's Laura?! I'm dying for an update! 

Although, you girls might as well get used to the suspense because when I go into labour I won't be able to update at all until I'm back home with the baby... I can't get BnB on my phone :dohh: :nope:


----------



## akshustobemom

Grey Eyes said:


> Hi Akshu! I had my ultrasound scan last month (little girl! :thumbup:) Today is justa regular check-up and we will listen to her heartbeat, take my weight :( lol and et cetera...I can post the pics again but will have to search them out in the morning :)
> 
> Re: ttc methods (I think this is what you were asking about??) Every womans body is different when it comes to Ovulation, etc. Generally you increase your chances of conception each month when:
> 1) you know how long your cycles are
> 2) you can predict your fertile window
> 3) you bd on the fertile days
> 
> Cycles are from day one of AF to day one of next AF. Usually they say the average is 28-29 days or so but every woman has variance. Fertile window...about a week after AF ends give or take a day or so...If you use opk's (ovulation predictor kit) it helps tremendously as it measures the surge of LH hormone in your body which releases the egg into your fallopian tube. During this time you should notice your body giving you signs of fertility: clear and stretchy (raw egg white consistancy) cm (cervical mucus), ovulation pain (brief usually and on one side or the other), etc. Once you get EWCM (egg white cervical mucus) you start to bd as this is a good environment for :spermy: to live in and wait for the egg.
> 
> There are no gaurentees it will always work ... that's why the tww is such a bugger :haha: Other factors come into play- your health, you OH sperm quality and motility, how much alcohol and caffeine you consume, etc....I think the key is to relax :)
> 
> What methods have you tried so far? Bbt'ing (basal body temperature) is also an awesome method for tracking your ovulation day. You use a basal body thermometer and check your temperature imediately upon waking (after at least 3-4 hours of sleep) without moving too much , getting out of bed, or anything to raise oyur temp...Your bbt stays at a fairly low temp (95-96 etc) then if you ovulate it usually spikes up to 97'ish and if your egg implants it generally pops up to 98'ish..Justa cool method for tracking and confirmation.
> 
> Hope this helped and I didn't prattle on too long :blush:. I used bbt'ing, opk's and paid attention to my cm during the month my dh and I concieved :thumbup: Plus I stopped all caffeinated drinks as this prevents or inhibits implantation of the egg.

tons and tons of thanks Coy.Nothing is long.I am glad that you took ur time to give me some knowledge.:hugs:

i did BBT 3 times but it dint work out for me:nope: my chart was soo confusing. So ordered OPK and i got +ve on 18th day. That was before one year.

One month before i went for Follicular Study, Left follicle ,got ovulated on 18th:bfn:.Last month Ordered OPK and got +ve on 14th day but :bfn:.Normally my cycles are 30 days.

Hmmm its sooo frustrating to see the -ve result everymonth.:cry:

Hey dont bother abt pic.But if possible pls post next scan pic.

Take care

Thank You.


----------



## akshustobemom

Spudsmama..

During your labour we will be waiting for the news from u..ha ha

Me too wanna hear abt Laura..waiting waiting


----------



## lauraemily17

Just a quick post (it's not on facebook yet) I finally gave birth to Xander Reece John weighing 6lb 11oz at 5.44am this morning. 

The birth was shall we say interesting & very long. Will share the goorey details when we're more settled. 

He is perfect, couldn't be more smitten. Will get pics on as soon as I can! :D


----------



## SpudsMama

Eeeek congratulations Laura!! Can't wait to see pics of your little stunner! :cloud9: 

Holy crap... I'm next :shock:


----------



## lauraemily17

About 10 mins old. Excuse the boob, he had been feeding just before. 

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/dabf0bcb.jpg


----------



## SpudsMama

Absolutely gorgeous :cloud9: He looks so much like his daddy! xx


----------



## SpudsMama

Also, he's a perfect match to his 3D scan pics! xx


----------



## mzswizz

deleted post


----------



## mzswizz

Laura-he is gorgeous and i agree with emma, he looks exactly like his dad and those 3d pics got him right on the money.

im 6dpo and my temp rose to 98.14 this morning. This chart is different than all my charts so far. I had a minut dip, i guess you can i had my fallback temp at 3-4dpo. Well i dont know if i can even label them as fallback temps because there wasnt a big difference. Well, so far my temps have been increasing instead of decreasing which im just watching carefully. I am going to start testing in 3 days. My body does its own thing so im expecting the unexpected because whenever i think it one thing, its always the opposite :haha: Well, ff gave me solid crosshairs so i am happy compared to the dashed crosshairs. My tww is going by pretty fast which is bad because that mean the days are flying by and that means soon dh will be leaving. He has 7 days left :cry: But i will see him in bootcamp 2 weeks later. :happydance: Yesterday, dh took his test to be an E-2 and he passed :happydance: So now im just waiting to take my test on Tuesday. I have been studying so now i just got to keep doing practice tests so i know it like the back of my hand. So i have increased cm, my nipples are still sensitive and my temps are rising. Right now, its leading to pregnancy but never know because i get sensitive nipples and increased cm regularly in the tww . The only difference is my temps are increasing instead of decreasing right now so we shall see. Maybe my LP will increase from 11 days. We shall see.


----------



## lauraemily17

You're right. He really hasnt changed a lot & is a daddy's boy alresdy!! DH also got to do lots of skin to skin as the placenta wouldn't deliver so I ended up in surgery.


----------



## mzswizz

O wow. Hoping the surgery wasnt painful. And aww for the daddy's boy. Im a daddy's girl and i think if we ever have a daughter, my dh would be the same way as my dad.


----------



## lauraemily17

They gave me a spinal block do surgery was fine. Also had a Peranium tear which has been stitched. Think I'm going to be very sore tomorrow when the spinal & pain meds wear off!!


----------



## SpudsMama

Wow, I've never heard of the placenta not delivering before. I hope you're feeling a bit better now? I bet a few cuddles with your little man are helping :hugs: xx


----------



## Grey Eyes

Awesome news Laura and gorgeous little boy! I love the name Xander btw :cloud9: Great job! (No need to excuse the pic I have one of Teagen just that way :blush: Dh took it right??!! Lol!)


----------



## Steph32

Awww he is so cute!! What a cute pic on the boob! :haha: Congrars Laura! I kept briefly checking in for any updates, we were all on pins and needles! Sorry about the surgery you needed to have though but glad you and baby are healthy. My sister had the same problem with the placenta not detaching, but her birth ended in a hysterectomy :( So I'm glad you're okay :) Enjoy him, looking forward to hearing your birth story... must have been a crazy few days!!


----------



## Steph32

I wanted to post the "extended" version of my birth story but out of interest for all the pregnant ladies on here, I wanted to spare the details. I just don't want to scare anyone, not that there was anything to be scared about, but I know how hearing othe stories it's hard not to think and worry about new things or the possibility of something happening that you hadn't thought of before! But you girls let me know if you want me to post the full story because I can be totally honest! No, but seriously, nothing bad happened... I could probably just be more honest and candid about the details.


----------



## shradha

Laura - Hurray !!!!!!!!!! congrats dear:happydance::hugs:.....yes!!!!!!!!!!
Laura..our prince charming is so cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lovely pic..........cute and sweet!!! How are you doing? Now you can take it easy and relax...Take full rest.......


----------



## shradha

akshustobemom said:


> *HI Shradha*
> 
> I thought u r still in ttc:dohh: sorry...thats y mentioned abt bump buddies:blush:
> 
> congrats dear...am still in ttc..my thyroid levels goes down horribly when i take 25mcg. so endo has advised me to take half of 25mcg and run the tests after 4 weeks. will see...
> 
> take care

Can I call you Akshu? where are you from? I am from India. Don't worry you will get your :bfp: soon. 
I will share my journey with you....
I started testing with Ovulation test strip.. I used to start testing right after my AF departed. But to get a better picture I started checking on with temperature. I checked orally everyday in the morning with an ordinary thermometer and saved it in fertility friend.. they will make a chart for you.. you should add the chart in your signature so that we all can see..your temps.... start BD 2 days before your expected Ovulation date till you have ovulated everyday. and then wait.....I waited for 5 months.... don't lose patience....keep trying......we all are here ...trust me here all the girls are super supporting...... and helpful.....


----------



## Grey Eyes

Shradha- yay for your ticker :hugs: It's aweosme-- how are oyu feeling? what did doc say about treatment for thyroid?


----------



## wantbb2

ok so im going to be ttc from next month, ive ordered some opk and have been on these online ovulation calenders. Im a little confused with these calculators tbh, when it gives you your 'fertile week' is this the week running up to ovulation?? I already have an 11 year old son, but he wasnt planned so im not up to speed with how all this works :dohh: ive already had an ectopic pregnancy after my son, which resulted in the loss of my left tube and so am terrified of the same thing happening again.. but im not going to get any younger and would love the chance to experience pregnancy and becoming a mother again. I just need a little help in deciding which way is best to go about this, so do you ladies think that just using opks is suitable enough or is there something else i should be doing along side this? your advice is very much appreciated! :hugs:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph-

Yes, be detailed! For me anyway the more detail the better...then I am able to analyze the moment a bit better and prepare myself. If I am lost in the eventuality that something unexpected ocurs I don't want to be in the place of indecision iykwim! Details about birth have never been troubling to me :) I honestly think birth stories are essential especially for ladies who have never given birth before--theless mystery the better I think :)


----------



## shradha

Good morning friends................ I am doing good.... taking lot's of care....Doctor has adviced to take care for 3 months.... Endo has increased the dose from 25 mg to 50 mg.....have to do another test after 15 days and visit him.....then go for scan to the gyn...... In- Laws have come...Dh couldnt resist telling them the news...He is so happy....I have only told my parents....have decided to tell rest of the relatives after few days not now....MIL is very happy coz both her children are going to be parents.... My SIL is 6 months preg...She is in Canada...so MIL has booked to go to stay with her next month. My mom is planning to come and take care of me for few months.... she is very happy ...I am the only child so she is very possessive about me....Yesterday night at 3.30 am I suddenly felt very hungry.....but i didnt eat ...just went to sleep.....wanted to have something spicy....today DH ordered something spicy for me to eat...how sweet!!!!!!!!!! MIL wont be staying for long....so I am happy.... Coz I dont want to take too much of stress...... Yesterday I was very depressed and cried ...... I was so scared about the thyroid.....DH came and spoke to me.....and told me not to worry...Baby will be fine ...... have medicines on time all will be fine...
So today I feel good.......have decided I will be happy no matter what.....if I am happy baby will also be happy....


----------



## Grey Eyes

wantbb2 said:


> ok so im going to be ttc from next month, ive ordered some opk and have been on these online ovulation calenders. Im a little confused with these calculators tbh, when it gives you your 'fertile week' is this the week running up to ovulation?? I already have an 11 year old son, but he wasnt planned so im not up to speed with how all this works :dohh: ive already had an ectopic pregnancy after my son, which resulted in the loss of my left tube and so am terrified of the same thing happening again.. but im not going to get any younger and would love the chance to experience pregnancy and becoming a mother again. I just need a little help in deciding which way is best to go about this, so do you ladies think that just using opks is suitable enough or is there something else i should be doing along side this? your advice is very much appreciated! :hugs:

No need to worry about another ectopic-- ectopic is a random thing, so don't stress! :hugs:

Let's see. Charting can be confusing because we look for absolute detail about everything in sucha short period of time. But what I found charting most useful for is in studying your cycle and patterns--this does help to pinopint your fertile window.

The fertile window is about 5 days to a week long depending. They call it the fertile window because this is when your body is receptive to saving and holding sperm for the release of the egg. You usually will notice ewcm (egg white cervical mucus, e.g., your cm resembles raw egg whites in consistancy). When you notice this ewcm is the best time to start bd'ing (having sex or introducing :spermy: in another fashion, donor, etc) as the ewcm is very nourishing and protective and can help sperm survive for up to 5 days in your body. That way when the egg releases :spermy: is there to meet and fertilize it. 

The opk tells you when you have an lh surge. This lh surge is what convinces the egg to drop. Once the egg drops it is ready to be fertilized. So when you get a positive on your opk- start bd'ing because your egg should drop anywhere from that ay to the next day and only survives between 12-24 hours or so (give or take).

So yes, the calculators show your fertile window as running up to the day of ovulation.

Best to avoid caffeine during this period as it paralyzes the fallopian tubes (according to the University of Nevada Medicine) and prevents the flexing essential to carry the fertilized egg tot he uterus. This can cause either death of the egg in the fallopian tube or worse- egg implants in the tube.

Have you tried www.fertilityfriend.com They have a method for sharing so you can include your chart here on bnb...the ladies here are awesome about helping to read your bbt and other levels of your cycle! :thumbup: Hope this helps some. :)


----------



## shradha

Steph - I too want to know the details.................just curious............ how is brandon dear doing??? how are you?? Feeling better?


----------



## shradha

Coy - how was your appointment with doctor? How are you? I love the ticker....


----------



## shradha

wantbb2 said:


> ok so im going to be ttc from next month, ive ordered some opk and have been on these online ovulation calenders. Im a little confused with these calculators tbh, when it gives you your 'fertile week' is this the week running up to ovulation?? I already have an 11 year old son, but he wasnt planned so im not up to speed with how all this works :dohh: ive already had an ectopic pregnancy after my son, which resulted in the loss of my left tube and so am terrified of the same thing happening again.. but im not going to get any younger and would love the chance to experience pregnancy and becoming a mother again. I just need a little help in deciding which way is best to go about this, so do you ladies think that just using opks is suitable enough or is there something else i should be doing along side this? your advice is very much appreciated! :hugs:

Welcome !!!!
opk shows positive that means you are going to ovulate soon..... it is different for every lady....some Ovulate in 12 hours, some in 24 and some in 2 days..... keep testing ..... also start temping to get a better picture. 
Coy has given you all the details..... But still if you have any doubts you can ask us anytime.....


----------



## shradha

Emma- How are you?

Patrice - did you meet your recruiter? what is plan of action?

Ashley - how are you feeling? 

msperry - dont worry... dont lose hope...keep trying......TTC is frustrating .... but in the end you will feel .........it was all worth it...


----------



## Grey Eyes

shradha said:


> Good morning friends................ I am doing good.... taking lot's of care....Doctor has adviced to take care for 3 months.... Endo has increased the dose from 25 mg to 50 mg.....have to do another test after 15 days and visit him.....then go for scan to the gyn...... In- Laws have come...Dh couldnt resist telling them the news...He is so happy....I have only told my parents....have decided to tell rest of the relatives after few days not now....MIL is very happy coz both her children are going to be parents.... My SIL is 6 months preg...She is in Canada...so MIL has booked to go to stay with her next month. My mom is planning to come and take care of me for few months.... she is very happy ...I am the only child so she is very possessive about me....Yesterday night at 3.30 am I suddenly felt very hungry.....but i didnt eat ...just went to sleep.....wanted to have something spicy....today DH ordered something spicy for me to eat...how sweet!!!!!!!!!! MIL wont be staying for long....so I am happy.... Coz I dont want to take too much of stress...... Yesterday I was very depressed and cried ...... I was so scared about the thyroid.....DH came and spoke to me.....and told me not to worry...Baby will be fine ...... have medicines on time all will be fine...
> So today I feel good.......have decided I will be happy no matter what.....if I am happy baby will also be happy....

I have been studying the thyroid and pregnancy and can say RELAX! :hugs: It is justa matter of staying in touch with your doc and taking your meds when you need to. In a nutshell it's throwing off your metablosim and this medicine will help to regulate that. Your fine and I'm sure will have a healthy happy pregnancy! I am so happy for you and your dh, and glad you will have some time being taken care of :) You work so hard taking care of your dh and others you need a break now! You deserve it...and if you're hungry girl EAT! (Look who's talking, right :dohh:) Not eating will not help your thyroid issue and you need to eat. I found the early part of first tri to be starving most of the time...I was either sick with tummy acid or startving! So if you want spicy- eat spicy :) I have been eating tons of tobasco and other spices in this pregnancy and with Katana too a few years back...Only thing I've suffered is a kid who loves spicy food! :rofl:


----------



## Grey Eyes

shradha said:


> Coy - how was your appointment with doctor? How are you? I love the ticker....

Shradha- not gone yet! My appointment is at 3 p.m. Idaho State time, so I am guessing you will be asleep by Then! Will update when I get home though. :)


----------



## wantbb2

Thanks grey eyes for the info, makes a bit more sense now! lol i also smoke, so im going to try my very hardest to cut down on both that and caffine, although i do like a cup of tea i dont drink loads of it.. from what i can gather on here alot of women have been trying for a long time, i bet it can get really stressful!! Im hoping that because i only have 1 tube, it doesnt stop me from getting a bfp 1 day, my OH doesnt have kids and his experience of getting pregnant isnt very nice (first the ectopic then mc 3 months later) i really hope i can share with him the joy of becoming pregnant and everything that goes with it. So fingers crossed for us all, im looking forward to hearing more of your stories and hopefully lots of bpf!! :hugs:


----------



## Steph32

Whew! I have 1 child sleeping (for who knows how long) and one playing on his iPod. (I bet you can guess which is which, hahaha)

My gosh, having 2 kids is hard... well, one infant and one kid... Brandon was up all night last night because he slept through most of the day yesterday... trying to reverse it! The other night was good because he slept in 3 hour stretches... he's been doing 1 1/2 hour stretches now, and it makes a huge difference for me to get that little bit of extra sleep. DH can survive on very little sleep, but I'm a wreck. How do you do this Coy??

We have a newborn photo shoot and have to drive to her house to do it unfortunately! We went to our first ped appt the other day and it was so difficult getting everyone out of the house and there on time. I guess I will just have to get used to flying by the seat of my pants now, it is so not like me... I'm a planner! And hate being late or being flustered! 

Tomorrow we have all the family coming over to visit... since they just got back from Hawaii. So I feel like I'm still living in this whirlwind that never ends!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> Whew! I have 1 child sleeping (for who knows how long) and one playing on his iPod. (I bet you can guess which is which, hahaha)
> 
> My gosh, having 2 kids is hard... well, one infant and one kid... Brandon was up all night last night because he slept through most of the day yesterday... trying to reverse it! The other night was good because he slept in 3 hour stretches... he's been doing 1 1/2 hour stretches now, and it makes a huge difference for me to get that little bit of extra sleep. DH can survive on very little sleep, but I'm a wreck. How do you do this Coy??
> 
> We have a newborn photo shoot and have to drive to her house to do it unfortunately! We went to our first ped appt the other day and it was so difficult getting everyone out of the house and there on time. I guess I will just have to get used to flying by the seat of my pants now, it is so not like me... I'm a planner! And hate being late or being flustered!
> 
> Tomorrow we have all the family coming over to visit... since they just got back from Hawaii. So I feel like I'm still living in this whirlwind that never ends!

Trick is to get sleep whenever and wherever you can :haha: It eases though...As a few weeks goes by Brandon will get a schedule. Not that there won't be other challenges, that's natural. But try not to plan too much stuff and get rest when you can. 

Oh, one thing I found useful in getting newborns to sleep longer or better- a little noise never hurts! Total silence makes them crazy! Don't worry about Nicholas making noise or talking etc as Brandon is used to the sound of his voice, your voice, etc. Think about it- in utero there is blood rushing and heart thumping and food being digested and all these voices surounding...then when they are born it's like :shhh:...So like ocean sounds on tape would be good maybe? Something rushing, even traffick. Speaking of which, I have managed to sleep the last TWO NIGHTS allthe way thorugh without Kat waking me up and I figured out why! It has been so hot we put a big fan in their room and it's noisy humming seems to lull her to sleep and keep her there. I was up and out of the shower by time she woke up this morning :shock:


----------



## Steph32

Good advice :thumbup: We sometimes use white noise when he's sleeping, but we definitely could be less "paranoid" I guess about everyone trying to be extra quiet when he is sleeping. I try to catch up on sleep whenever he is sleeping, but it's also hard to during the day when I have to watch Nicholas too... wish HE was still taking naps! He starts summer camp next week, 3 hrs 3 days a week, so hopefully will have a little bit more time to rest.


----------



## msperry1984

Grey Eyes said:


> msperry1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grey Eyes said:
> 
> 
> Msperry- I'm gonna check out your chart girl! :thumbup: :)
> 
> Nuts! :dohh: You don't HAVE a chart! :sadangel: Awww, I was going to check! :rofl: Have you tested yet??? What's the word??
> 
> I haven't tested again yet after 3 bfn and I will update my chart tomorrow and post it but looks like my temps are droppingClick to expand...
> 
> Can you tag your chart onto your signature here on bnb? I can't find it, I'll have to dig back a few days :haha:Click to expand...

here's my chart hope i know how to copy and paste it.still waiting on my tests to arrive in the mail that i ordered may not take one till then morning or tomorrow afternoon when i wake up


----------



## msperry1984

msperry1984 said:


> Grey Eyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> msperry1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grey Eyes said:
> 
> 
> Msperry- I'm gonna check out your chart girl! :thumbup: :)
> 
> Nuts! :dohh: You don't HAVE a chart! :sadangel: Awww, I was going to check! :rofl: Have you tested yet??? What's the word??
> 
> I haven't tested again yet after 3 bfn and I will update my chart tomorrow and post it but looks like my temps are droppingClick to expand...
> 
> Can you tag your chart onto your signature here on bnb? I can't find it, I'll have to dig back a few days :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> here's my chart hope i know how to copy and paste it.still waiting on my tests to arrive in the mail that i ordered may not take one till then morning or tomorrow afternoon when i wake upClick to expand...

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3dc6bf/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## SpudsMama

Feel free to share your full birth story Steph. I like to read them and watch TV programmes about childbirth so I can know as much as possible. Yeah it can be scary reading/watching sometimes, but it'd be even worse if I didn't have a clue about what can go on in the delivery room :thumbup: xx


----------



## msperry1984

laura congrats he's adorable sp precious...sorry to hear about the surgery though ouch>>never heard of that before either..gives ya something to think about..

update for myself not a whole lot going on been really moody the last two days and today bb's are sore but expecting af to be here in the next 5 days..still haven't retested since i got 3 bfn's even thoguh i probably took them early especially since i didn't know exactly when i o'd this month hoping that starting to do bbt will help me figure it out for next month..oh and getting ready to set up minor surg. date to have a groin gland removed..ouch it has become very annoying and painful and flares up almost every month which really puts a damper on the bding..anywho if the hpt i ordered come today then i will take one either today or tomorrow when i wake up.even though i think af is coming..oh well..


----------



## mzswizz

msperry-fxed for you sweetie :thumbup:

steph-i think majority wins!!! so birth story it is :haha:

AFM, im only 6dpo but im tempted to start testing. i guess thats the poas addict in me :blush:


----------



## Grey Eyes

mzswizz said:


> msperry-fxed for you sweetie :thumbup:
> 
> steph-i think majority wins!!! so birth story it is :haha:
> 
> AFM, im only 6dpo but im tempted to start testing. i guess thats the poas addict in me :blush:

Lol at poas addict! :haha: I am a bit of one as well :blush:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies! This is gonna be a long post- sorry! :blush: Need advice...
Well, just got back from my doctor's appointment. Everything went well to which I am extremely grateful, baby is kicking away, doctor listened to the heartbeat and it sounds awesome :thumbup: I am a bit perturbed however at my doctor- just a tad bit is all... --he is very eager to try out "techniques" during labor, an influence form his mw wife. I am all for pushing that baby out of there as fast as I can! :haha: So I'm not really game for any back rubs or hot steaming baths or facials or having my nails done :roll: (it's all great) BUT NOT DURING ACTIVE LABOR iykwim :rofl: I'd love it otherwise:thumbup: . Anyway when he asked about techniques (and you could see him get excited) dh looks at him and deflates his bubble by saying, "Um, no, my wife and I make a pretty good L&D team so we're not really worried" to which I added "If there is anything we would like to study more on it's not what we have already experienced doc, it's the unexpected...Like if baby gets stuck-what should we do at that point, or if babes heartbeat drops dangerously low, etc..."

Well, at this point he started hemming and hawing and hedging about MAYBE even if baby's heartbeat DOES drop dangerously low that doesn't mean we should do anything "I mean, my wife is a midwife and suggested to me thousands of babies are born that may have low hb's :shrug: we just don't know" :saywhat: WTF? If my baby is stuck and has a dangerously low HB I want a c-section ASAP! :roll: Aaargh! So some minor concern in that department :huh:

Then comes the part that has me really depressed. My weight! :roll: I weighed in at 140 pounds! :sad1: Doc mentioned that he prefers if I don't gain more than four pounds a month and he says I gained 7-8 pounds in the last 5 weeks so I am wondering wtf I am eating that's making me gain weight? Dh and I talked about it and I think I should cut out all the carbs. I don't eat much but maybe? :shrug: 

Ladies- I need advice ! Here is my typical day:
*Morning*: Cup of unsweetened tea or coffee (small) 2 pieces of toast with margarine or butter.
*Lunch*: Banana (1) and a small bowl of cheerios with 2% milk.
*Dinner*: A green salad, e.g., celery, lettuce, tomato, green onion, no dressing. A small (maybe two ounces) of lean chicken breast meat steamed or cooked on olive oil.

If I get hungry during the day I try to qwell it with something like a glass of milk or OKAY a glass of chocolate milk :haha: but rarely on the chocolate because of caffeine. If I am starving at night and the thought of cereal makes me yak I eat (and I know this one is bad) instant noodles with hot sauce. I do not use the packet of seasoning, just plain instant noodle with hot sauce on it. I do add salt however and wonder if maybe it's some kind of water retention? My ankles aren't swollen or anything, but...? Weights gotta be coming from somewhere. 

I am going to start walking more without the girls so I can really move instead of amble :haha:
Take a look at todays pic and let me know if you think- and be honest!- I need to cut back more? Work out more? I will keep up my work-outs tooo :thumbup:


https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o611/greyeyes3/6282012002.jpg


----------



## msperry1984

Grey Eyes said:


> Hi ladies! This is gonna be a long post- sorry! :blush: Need advice...
> Well, just got back from my doctor's appointment. Everything went well to which I am extremely grateful, baby is kicking away, doctor listened to the heartbeat and it sounds awesome :thumbup: I am a bit perturbed however at my doctor- just a tad bit is all... --he is very eager to try out "techniques" during labor, an influence form his mw wife. I am all for pushing that baby out of there as fast as I can! :haha: So I'm not really game for any back rubs or hot steaming baths or facials or having my nails done :roll: (it's all great) BUT NOT DURING ACTIVE LABOR iykwim :rofl: I'd love it otherwise:thumbup: . Anyway when he asked about techniques (and you could see him get excited) dh looks at him and deflates his bubble by saying, "Um, no, my wife and I make a pretty good L&D team so we're not really worried" to which I added "If there is anything we would like to study more on it's not what we have already experienced doc, it's the unexpected...Like if baby gets stuck-what should we do at that point, or if babes heartbeat drops dangerously low, etc..."
> 
> Well, at this point he started hemming and hawing and hedging about MAYBE even if baby's heartbeat DOES drop dangerously low that doesn't mean we should do anything "I mean, my wife is a midwife and suggested to me thousands of babies are born that may have low hb's :shrug: we just don't know" :saywhat: WTF? If my baby is stuck and has a dangerously low HB I want a c-section ASAP! :roll: Aaargh! So some minor concern in that department :huh:
> 
> Then comes the part that has me really depressed. My weight! :roll: I weighed in at 140 pounds! :sad1: Doc mentioned that he prefers if I don't gain more than four pounds a month and he says I gained 7-8 pounds in the last 5 weeks so I am wondering wtf I am eating that's making me gain weight? Dh and I talked about it and I think I should cut out all the carbs. I don't eat much but maybe? :shrug:
> 
> Ladies- I need advice ! Here is my typical day:
> *Morning*: Cup of unsweetened tea or coffee (small) 2 pieces of toast with margarine or butter.
> *Lunch*: Banana (1) and a small bowl of cheerios with 2% milk.
> *Dinner*: A green salad, e.g., celery, lettuce, tomato, green onion, no dressing. A small (maybe two ounces) of lean chicken breast meat steamed or cooked on olive oil.
> 
> If I get hungry during the day I try to qwell it with something like a glass of milk or OKAY a glass of chocolate milk :haha: but rarely on the chocolate because of caffeine. If I am starving at night and the thought of cereal makes me yak I eat (and I know this one is bad) instant noodles with hot sauce. I do not use the packet of seasoning, just plain instant noodle with hot sauce on it. I do add salt however and wonder if maybe it's some kind of water retention? My ankles aren't swollen or anything, but...? Weights gotta be coming from somewhere.
> 
> I am going to start walking more without the girls so I can really move instead of amble :haha:
> Take a look at todays pic and let me know if you think- and be honest!- I need to cut back more? Work out more? I will keep up my work-outs tooo :thumbup:
> 
> 
> https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o611/greyeyes3/6282012002.jpg

coy you look amazing I wouldn't worry about the weight you look great..and the water retention is a possibility..other than that looks like you're doing good maybe when you get hungry instead of a glass of milk try a glass of water or maybe a banana...and if it makes you feel any better with my first I went from preprego of 110 lbs to 208 you would have thought i was having twins I was a whale LOL but after delivery I dropped over 70 lbs..oh and if ya get a chance let me know what you think of my chart plan to test in the morning.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Thanks! I am trying to be careful in this pregnancy...with my first I weighed (pre-prego) 107 and at birth weighed 138, next pregnancy I weighed 110 and at birth 148-150'ish. But I did drop the weight fast and even faster with the second pregnancy :shrug: Not sure why? But I am going to work harder at drinking more water to flush any retention issues and cut back on salt (I have actually been trying to be careful with that). Plus cutting out bread and noodles, my biggest carb cravings :haha: 

Your chart looks awesome, I checked it out earlier today :thumbup:. We're seeing a drop but it has stayed in the 98's and that's really what counts. I'd def say test in the morning! As you are not positive about your ovulation date is bear in mind fertilization and implantation can take between 7-10 days plus a few more (5-6 maybe?) to produce enough hcg to find in your urine. I was 10 dpo when I got a faint bfp on FRER (which is the first day I would have expected AF). If you are expecting AF in the next 5 days then I'd hazard a guess you are about....8-9 dpo depending upon your cycle? Give or take? So I'd say test but if you get a bfn it's just possibly a matter of waiting another 4 days or so. TWW is a bugger isn't it? :growlmad:


----------



## Grey Eyes

I guess my biggest upset of all is that I want to get educated on the course of action(s) that this doctor would take in the event of an emergency...So I mentioned I wanted to know specifics about c-sections and what he would do if baby got stuck and her heart rate dropped dangerously or something. But he just yammered on about heart rates and not being concerned about them...When we got home I told dh I was a little bit upset at the doctor's casual attitude about it. Dh didn't understand :roll: So we kind of argued over it and I got the feeling he was trying to tell me that the doc understood, and dh understood- it was just me that didn't understand. So I laid it out plain and simple to dh and said I didn't want my doc to just sit and watch a lowering heart rate until my baby died in utero - I'd want him to get in gear and do something and it is exactly that something that I wanted to learn about today. So dh just stared at me for a second and said that was a dumb thing for me to say and walked off. He lost a son (former marriage) at birth and I wasn't trying to be hurtful or harsh but I want him to understand that I want to be prepared in event of an emergency, e.g., the right choice for anesthesia in event of c-section, do we attempt suction or forgo it and do c-section right away, etc. That way if we do have an emergency we are not wasting precious moments on little things. I just want a few heads-up I guess. Anyway after I explained that dh just pauses for a moment and then asks "Well, why didn't you just ask the doctor that?" :saywhat: Then I realized the difference between this pregnancy and the last two dd's. I am not dealing with a man (dh) and my midwife. I am dealing with 2 men. And I think men don't understand how women communicate or something :nope: Any advice ladies on discussing pregnancy with a male doctor?


----------



## shradha

Grey Eyes said:


> shradha said:
> 
> 
> Coy - how was your appointment with doctor? How are you? I love the ticker....
> 
> Shradha- not gone yet! My appointment is at 3 p.m. Idaho State time, so I am guessing you will be asleep by Then! Will update when I get home though. :)Click to expand...

Coy- hope everything went well...what did the mf\doc say? how are you doing dear?


----------



## shradha

wantbb2 said:


> Thanks grey eyes for the info, makes a bit more sense now! lol i also smoke, so im going to try my very hardest to cut down on both that and caffine, although i do like a cup of tea i dont drink loads of it.. from what i can gather on here alot of women have been trying for a long time, i bet it can get really stressful!! Im hoping that because i only have 1 tube, it doesnt stop me from getting a bfp 1 day, my OH doesnt have kids and his experience of getting pregnant isnt very nice (first the ectopic then mc 3 months later) i really hope i can share with him the joy of becoming pregnant and everything that goes with it. So fingers crossed for us all, im looking forward to hearing more of your stories and hopefully lots of bpf!! :hugs:

Don't worry everything will be fine................. i too used to drink tea..not much... TTC is stressful......the arrival of AF is so frustrating....:dohh:...but keep trying...try to cover your bases..... don't hesitate to try anything....like this time I tried the pillow technique........ after BD kept the pillow under my butt and kept my legs up ...hehehehhee.....I know it sounds funny....... but I guess it helped...... so try and experiment.....


----------



## shradha

Steph32 said:


> Whew! I have 1 child sleeping (for who knows how long) and one playing on his iPod. (I bet you can guess which is which, hahaha)
> 
> My gosh, having 2 kids is hard... well, one infant and one kid... Brandon was up all night last night because he slept through most of the day yesterday... trying to reverse it! The other night was good because he slept in 3 hour stretches... he's been doing 1 1/2 hour stretches now, and it makes a huge difference for me to get that little bit of extra sleep. DH can survive on very little sleep, but I'm a wreck. How do you do this Coy??
> 
> We have a newborn photo shoot and have to drive to her house to do it unfortunately! We went to our first ped appt the other day and it was so difficult getting everyone out of the house and there on time. I guess I will just have to get used to flying by the seat of my pants now, it is so not like me... I'm a planner! And hate being late or being flustered!
> 
> Tomorrow we have all the family coming over to visit... since they just got back from Hawaii. So I feel like I'm still living in this whirlwind that never ends!

I have heard that having two or 3 kids together is a big task ............I must say hats off to you and coy........... taking care of them....... 
whenever you find time try to sleep.....sleep is important....... take good rest.....


----------



## shradha

msperry1984 said:


> msperry1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grey Eyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> msperry1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grey Eyes said:
> 
> 
> Msperry- I'm gonna check out your chart girl! :thumbup: :)
> 
> Nuts! :dohh: You don't HAVE a chart! :sadangel: Awww, I was going to check! :rofl: Have you tested yet??? What's the word??
> 
> I haven't tested again yet after 3 bfn and I will update my chart tomorrow and post it but looks like my temps are droppingClick to expand...
> 
> Can you tag your chart onto your signature here on bnb? I can't find it, I'll have to dig back a few days :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> here's my chart hope i know how to copy and paste it.still waiting on my tests to arrive in the mail that i ordered may not take one till then morning or tomorrow afternoon when i wake upClick to expand...
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3dc6bf/thumb.png
> My Ovulation ChartClick to expand...

 yea.....now we can see your charts...but its too soon to say anything as you have just started temping....... so far temps look ok...I am not much of a reader...I too had doubts....but i feel that till your temps are high ...good.....


----------



## shradha

Coy - dont worry about weight...you need to eat.... I am going to eat well...As my cholestrol has to be controlled I am trying to cut the oilly things...but I keep eating loads of fresh fruits...... what will the doctor say if he sees me :haha:..... I guess he will rum away.... loved your cute bump......waiting when mine will start showing.......:happydance:.... dont worry...take it easy.....eat.....dont worry ..you work so hard......


----------



## Grey Eyes

Thanks Shradha! I really wonder what I oculd be eating to make me gain too fast :nope: I am sensitive to carbs though so I think maybe the noodles? Nnnooooo my noodle soup :haha: Lol! Ah, NUTS! :dohh: I will have to think of something else to put hot sauce on...Maybe some spicy chicken meat? I think meat is okay. Good you are eating lots of fruit! :thumbup: That's what has me so confused- i have tried to be so careful this last month, more fruit, salad, less everything else :shrug: Guess we'll see if cutting out my bread and noodles does the trick!

And I will start drinking more water and be even MORE careful with my salt- maybe its water retention.....:shrug:...


----------



## Grey Eyes

Shradha, I am curious - every now and then check your bbt...And once in a whole during day check- I used to get high temps when I was up and around, like 99+!


----------



## SLCMommy

Coy - You look GORGEOUS in your picture! Oh my heck!! :) Also, as far as your eating... I feel like I eat everything you eat in one day I do in a meal. LOL. I'd say.. EAT MORE!! But, apparently you are gaining weight just fine so you are doing great! :) 

Shradha - When is your first prenatal appointment? :)

Laura - Congratulations! I seen Xander's picture on facebook and he is ADORABLE. I personally think he looks just like you!!

Steph - How are you holding up with lack of sleep? I bet just like a champ though. I know what you mean when you say it's hard to get out of the door at a decent time. I like to be early too, but... ;)

Alicia - Have you bought the Vitex yet?

AFM, I had a friend who was supposed to be 10 weeks today tell me she is going to miscarry :( She went to the OBGYN at what she thought to be 8 weeks, when an ultrasound showed 5 weeks and no heartbeat. The doc told her she could of miscalculated her LMP and it could be too early to see the heartbeat, so she went to a follow-up appointment today, hoping to see a dancing 10 week gestation babe, and it was the same thing still.... 5 weeks, no heartbeat. Her, the doc (and myself included) is kind of surprised she hasn't tried to miscarry yet. The doc said the baby either had died before her first ultrasound or right after and he suspects she will pass the baby sooner than later and if not, than a D&C in a week. She is devastated. I felt so bad... :( But honestly, I didn't tell her this but it FREAKED me out! The thought of miscarrying again is very dreadful and I just have a hard time with it. Honestly, I'm still nervous! I will be nervous until my baby is in my arms because one thing I have learned... a m/c can happen at any time. It's totally scary. I hope I have a dating scan on the 3rd so I can see the baby... I don't care how early I am! Plus, the pregnancy will sink in more... considering the BFP was a surprise LOL.


----------



## Grey Eyes

SLCMommy said:


> Coy - You look GORGEOUS in your picture! Oh my heck!! :) Also, as far as your eating... I feel like I eat everything you eat in one day I do in a meal. LOL. I'd say.. EAT MORE!! But, apparently you are gaining weight just fine so you are doing great! :)
> 
> Shradha - When is your first prenatal appointment? :)
> 
> Laura - Congratulations! I seen Xander's picture on facebook and he is ADORABLE. I personally think he looks just like you!!
> 
> Steph - How are you holding up with lack of sleep? I bet just like a champ though. I know what you mean when you say it's hard to get out of the door at a decent time. I like to be early too, but... ;)
> 
> Alicia - Have you bought the Vitex yet?
> 
> AFM, I had a friend who was supposed to be 10 weeks today tell me she is going to miscarry :( She went to the OBGYN at what she thought to be 8 weeks, when an ultrasound showed 5 weeks and no heartbeat. The doc told her she could of miscalculated her LMP and it could be too early to see the heartbeat, so she went to a follow-up appointment today, hoping to see a dancing 10 week gestation babe, and it was the same thing still.... 5 weeks, no heartbeat. Her, the doc (and myself included) is kind of surprised she hasn't tried to miscarry yet. The doc said the baby either had died before her first ultrasound or right after and he suspects she will pass the baby sooner than later and if not, than a D&C in a week. She is devastated. I felt so bad... :( But honestly, I didn't tell her this but it FREAKED me out! The thought of miscarrying again is very dreadful and I just have a hard time with it. Honestly, I'm still nervous! I will be nervous until my baby is in my arms because one thing I have learned... a m/c can happen at any time. It's totally scary. I hope I have a dating scan on the 3rd so I can see the baby... I don't care how early I am! Plus, the pregnancy will sink in more... considering the BFP was a surprise LOL.

I know all about the being scared part! After my mc and then getting this bfp I was sooo relieved to geta scan at 7 weeks and see the HB! Then again at 12 weeks, then at 22 weeks. The 12 week scan scared the pee out of me cause doc couldn't find the hb :shock: so we rushed for scan and there she was waving away and doing perfect- doc said she was hiding behind one of my artieries :wacko: It is normal to be scared pantless but try to remember- one mc doesn't mean another mc, you should carry full just fine this time aorund so try not to worry! :hugs: Just 
stay healthy :thumbup: I have to remember often that I am an incubator now and can't do all the stuff I did before :haha:


----------



## shradha

Grey Eyes said:


> Shradha, I am curious - every now and then check your bbt...And once in a whole during day check- I used to get high temps when I was up and around, like 99+!

really .....ok i will check now and see......its 10.35 am ......99.4f


----------



## Grey Eyes

shradha said:


> Grey Eyes said:
> 
> 
> Shradha, I am curious - every now and then check your bbt...And once in a whole during day check- I used to get high temps when I was up and around, like 99+!
> 
> really .....ok i will check now and see......its 10.35 am ......99.4fClick to expand...

Awesome, so it's not just me! :haha: My temps leveled out eventually I think after first tri but during first tri was almost alway's 99.2-99.4 etc. Thanks! :)


----------



## shradha

you are most welcome dear....:hugs:...anytime...... I am always there ....:happydance:


----------



## shradha

Ashley - my scan is due in 15 days..... what about you?

Reading about mc......I am so scared...everybody is telling me to take care for 3 months......specially as I have thyroid...so have to be very careful.....I am very worried...... dont worry everything will be fine...dont think about mc...... let us all be happy....eat nicely.....think good.....


----------



## SLCMommy

shradha said:


> Ashley - my scan is due in 15 days..... what about you?
> 
> Reading about mc......I am so scared...everybody is telling me to take care for 3 months......specially as I have thyroid...so have to be very careful.....I am very worried...... dont worry everything will be fine...dont think about mc...... let us all be happy....eat nicely.....think good.....

My first appointment is in four days. :happydance: I am very excited.

Yes, to mc is really scary :( but just remember...if you stay healthy, if it is going to happen it will regardless. It really isn't anything you do (as long as your being healthy)... it's usually just something natural that happens. :cry:


----------



## SLCMommy

I just submitted a paper for school.... I'm not really tired but I guess I better go to bed soon, it's past midnight here. It is my daughter's last day of first grade tomorrow. She is getting so big! It makes me sad my first baby will be all done with first grade already. The time just FLIES. 

I've already bought some baby stuff. I know, I know... but you know...sure, it is premature and I admit it but if it keeps my mind off of worrying about a m/c than I see it as a healthy alternative to freaking out. LOL

So far I've bought no-scratch mittens, size 1 & NB diapers (small pack, probably will end up cloth diapering), diaper rash cream and baby diaper wash (instead of wipes, you can spray it on a cloth wipe so it's moist before wiping baby clean). I can't say I'm really superstitious, but if anything happens to the baby than I will just store this stuff away. I still have "my BREAST friend" breastfeeding pillow and probably a few more things but not a TON of stuff, ya know.

Okay, last time... i promise! Laura & Steph... Congratulations on your babies!! They both are VERY VERY adorable!!! (And Brandon looks so much like your oldest, Steph.) ;)


----------



## akshustobemom

Hi Laura..

Yay!! we have got the answer....sooooo happy to see the baby pic...he is so cute..

take care dear


----------



## akshustobemom

*Hi Coy*

I love ur pic..u r so pretty preggoo...ha ha...

Don ever worry abt anything during pregnancy( i don have any clue abt pregnancy or delivery).But i know one thing..that ur emotions will pass on to ur baby..so if u worry then the baby will also be sad...

take care...pls do post the scan pic when u go to next appointment(i know i say this often..sorry)


----------



## akshustobemom

*Hi Shradha*

Thanks for the kind words...will start bbt from next cycle and post here...u pple sud only help me out!!

Yes dear me too from india...R u staying in India??then how come u r not online during day time..

all the best for ur scan..everything will be alright...

hey Shradha...pls say that i sud get +ve and we sud be bump buddy from this month:flower: that ll be sooo nice


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-you look amazing! And that doctor was just in a pissy mood because you didnt want to try his stupid techniques. I think he shouldve been a woman so he can see how hard it is to get those techniques done while in pain and trying to push a baby out.

AFM, I have decided to just resign from the job today because im leaving in a few weeks. I think this is the better choice because i would be able to focus more on promoting to E-2, studying and spending time with dh as much as possible before he leaves. This job has just been exhausting and by the time im home, i fall asleep so no time with dh so its the best choice. Now, im 7dpo today yay halfway through the 2ww ajd my temp rose again to 98.18. So im pretty sure this time, ov actually happened. And from looking at my chart, it looks like i dont have a progesterone issue for now so thats a good thing. So far my temps have only been increasing which i guess means my body is doing its job for the first time. And the addict in me did a.test which was neg which i thought it would be. The sensitive nipples are here but the feeling has decreased to mild. I only feel pain if i push hard on them so i think thats going away which most likely means AF will be here soon. Well thats what im hoping is going to happen anyways. No implantation dip, triphasic pattern as of yet but i just love how my chart looks this time and FF isnt confused this time :haha: So finally we are getting somewhere.


----------



## wantbb2

Love reading all your stories ladies, I've ordered some opk's and a bbt and can't wait til next month to start trying.. going to give the charting a go and you ladies can fill me in on what looks good or not! Can I just say Coy, you look beautiful in your picture! Don't worry about a thing sweetie whatever your doing your doing it right! Can't wait til next month so I can join in the "symptoms" chat lol xxx


----------



## shradha

akshustobemom said:


> *Hi Shradha*
> 
> Thanks for the kind words...will start bbt from next cycle and post here...u pple sud only help me out!!
> 
> Yes dear me too from india...R u staying in India??then how come u r not online during day time..
> 
> all the best for ur scan..everything will be alright...
> 
> hey Shradha...pls say that i sud get +ve and we sud be bump buddy from this month:flower: that ll be sooo nice

You are from India? where? Yes I am in India. whats your name?I generally come to catch my friends online.... day time will be night for them... we are here to help each other....dont worry...you can ask anything without having to worry...I had so many doubts...
Laura has given birth to a lovely boy..... she has posted his pic 2 pages before.....


----------



## Grey Eyes

*Patrice*- good thinking on the job choice! I know it is an awesome job and generally you would have worked through the strain and otugh hours but your dh and the Navy--that's the life portions you can't ignore :hugs: You will be in boot camp within 3 months right? So enjoy some time to get ready for it! :thumbup: As far as your temps...I would say that is a preggo temp :happydance: BUT I notice your other charts showed some high temps just before AF reared her ugly head,s o...waiting game again :nope: For the Navy's sake I hope it's AF! :)

*Shradha*- mc is always a stress and worry but I have to say- that's ALL it is. The only time you can do anything to prevent it is if you are having issues like low progesterone- you can boost it, or the thyroid- you are taking care of it, or diabetes- take care of it, etc. If it is chromosomal or some other issue liek that then it is an act of nature we cannot change. So no need at all to worry or stress! Just relax and be happy! God has given you a gift! :hugs:

*Ashku*- how are yo u feeling? I am going to post a pic of my gender scan for you to see :) Thanks for all your encouragement, you're awesome ! :thumbup:

*Steph & Laura*- stories and pics when ya got the time :hugs: lol!

*msperry*- how are you today? I'm gonna go check out your chart! :thumbup: Did you test???

https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o611/greyeyes3/BabyMonterrose652012004.jpg


----------



## shradha

Coy- yes dear...you are right.....did you eat properly? The scan is so nice......:happydance::hugs: The gender scan is something that i will miss..........but no regrets....I guess will have to wait till the end.....even that is a different experience.....My SIL gender results came....she is having a boy...but has caught flu....so doctor has told her to be careful.


----------



## Grey Eyes

shradha said:


> Coy- yes dear...you are right.....did you eat properly? The scan is so nice......:happydance::hugs: The gender scan is something that i will miss..........but no regrets....I guess will have to wait till the end.....even that is a different experience.....My SIL gender results came....she is having a boy...but has caught flu....so doctor has told her to be careful.

Yes, I have been eating properly but I think I need to "trash" my noodle soup. I am sensative to carbohydrates so no potatoes, no noodles, cut back on breads, etc. Otherwise during pregnancy my butt will balloon! :haha:

RE: gender scanning...either way - boy or girl- we are very happy and we always know it will beo ne or the other :haha: so no worries! :hugs:


----------



## Grey Eyes

I feel better today, i took a long "power walk" this morning...I hate saying power walk but what else can I call it :haha: lol- when I do not take the girls with me I can go fast enough and hard enought o actually work up a sweat but twith the girls I have to amble along at their speed :rofl: Will try to walk 2-3 times a day plus my weights,e tc. :shrug: I know the endorphins make me feel better :)


----------



## shradha

so you are full on working out.....thats good coy:hugs:......dont overdo...... forget what doctor said.....you are one hot mommy..... trust me when I say this....... in shape...I dont see you fat at all in any angle......... :nope:


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-im leaving july 23rd. They have changed my ship date and yes its all a waiting game. And lovely u/s.


----------



## Grey Eyes

mzswizz said:


> Coy-im leaving july 23rd. They have changed my ship date and yes its all a waiting game. And lovely u/s.

Wow, they really kicked your dates up! :thumbup: Where is your boot taking place?


----------



## Grey Eyes

Pet Peeeeeves!

So I walk into the laundry room where we keep the trash can and there is garbage piled all over my dryer. :huh: When I ask about it I get the answer "The garbage was full" :shrug:

Dirty dishes piled on the _edge_ of the sink instead of being placed inside the sink for washing. :huh:

_Empty_ water bottles in the fridge. :huh: Dont tell me you didn't notice it was empty!! :grr:

The dog piddles slightly the floor but "forgets" to ask out. That's just an offense! :trouble: lol

The girls use a dish while eating crackers to catch crumbs then dump the dish on the carpet before placing it on the edge of the sink. :wacko: :rofl:

DD gets a dollar every week for doing her chores:make her bed, scrape dishes, feed the dog. But after dad and I make her bed, feed the dog, and scrape her dishes - she still wants the dollar :huh: KIDS! Btw, she told me (when I asked) that I didn't deserve the dollar for doing her chores :saywhat:

Lol, sometimes these peeves and irritants get comical! :rofl:


----------



## Grey Eyes

OMG, dh took the girls shopping and (for the first time in like ever) I am alone in the house.

:shhh:

This is soooo nice....:cloud9: Ahhhhhhhh...........I mean, Il ove them dearly, but right now everything is so peaceful, and...quiet. :haha:


----------



## SLCMommy

LOL, Coy... I just have to laugh because your life (besides you being healthier than me, LOL) sounds JUST like mine!!! Crumbs everywhere on my living room rug. I'd take a picture, but i'd be slightly embarrassed. Also, forgive my ignorance but are you having a girl? Or was Augusta just a name you like in case it is a girl? :)

AFM, I've been soooooo crabby today!! Like..grr!!:hissy::brat: Not sure why, because there really isn't anything bothering me and weighing down my mind. I think it's more just that I am SO fatigued so i'm cranky! I'm starving too so I am preheating my oven to cook my gluten-free mini personal pizza. DH is taking the kids to his MIL for awhile to see some long lost relatives. My MIL practically begged me yesterday to come today, but as horrible as I feel about it... for how fatigued:sleep: and crabby I am today....I'd be NO fun. :nope:

Good news though! Today was my daughter's last day of first grade. That means I don't HAVE to get up super early to get any kids ready for school! (she is my oldest). This is great news for me, as my fatigue is kind of bad.

Here in the Salt Lake Valley, the kids in the public schools are in a "year-round track", and not the traditional Aug/Sept - May/June. First day of school is July 18th, last day of school is June 29th. They will go usually 45-50 weekdays, and than usually have 15-18 days off. In a rotation like that, all year long.


----------



## msperry1984

Update took a hpt this morning when I woke up bfn :cry: but my temp is still up so I guess that's good still thinking Afro is coming though..no prego symptoms or Afro symptoms for that matter..ill post my temp chart tomorrow coy for you to look at it was 98.13 today...


----------



## Grey Eyes

msperry1984 said:


> Update took a hpt this morning when I woke up bfn :cry: but my temp is still up so I guess that's good still thinking Afro is coming though..no prego symptoms or Afro symptoms for that matter..ill post my temp chart tomorrow coy for you to look at it was 98.13 today...

Why do you call her (Aunt Flow) Afro? :haha: That's cute, haven't seen that one yet :haha: :huh:

Temp is still high and possibly stille arly. If you are only 8-9 dpo (as I am guestimating) then - too early by a couple days. :thumbup: Temp looks awesome!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Well, today I got up early, went for my power walk, had coffee and crackers, worked in the house, went for a hike (man it was hot outside! ) in the hills, had lunch- a lean steak and crackers, worked some more, had dinner (lean meat and tomatoes)and went for another hike. Now I am cooling the house (its all willpower :roll: lol) doing laundry, bathed the girls, worked out with my weights, and I am thinking of cleaning the livnig room and taking my third shower of the day before starting school :haha:

*Oh and baby brain*- I told you all about trying to line the toilet with a garbage bag, right? Well this morning I was fixing eggs for the girls breakfast and kept trying to crack them onto the counter! I would stare at it thinking "Something here is not right" lol! :haha:


----------



## msperry1984

Here's my updated chart My Ovulation Chart


----------



## msperry1984

Try this again.. https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3dc6bf/thumb.png My Ovulation Chart


----------



## lauraemily17

Hi ladies. 

Just wanted to pop in & say hi. I am managing to pop in & read bits from time to time but not type a response!! Current however sat awake with a sleeping Xander on my chest as he decided at 5am this morning that was the only place he'd sleep!! 

We're still in hospital. They're fine now with my recover & got me mobile again yesterday afternoon. On 101 taets though due to the assisted after birth & blood loss. Xander is also now a little bit poorly & has low platelets. Ironically they think due to the aspirin I took while pregnant to prevent another mc & due to my blood pressure!! So we're both until at least this afternoon do they can re-run some bloods on Xander & check his platelet count is increasing. If its not there may be something else wrong but really hoping not. Otherwise he seems fine & passes every test. 

One but if advice I would love if possible is getting him to latch properly while breastfeeding. He's not a big eater & needs to be fully woken & skin to skin most if the time to even try & latch on properly but even then he's a nipple sucker. Really struggle to get him to open wide & then stay that way to feed properly from the breast. He would much rather concentrate on the nipple alone which doesn't usually give babies as much milk.


----------



## SLCMommy

MsPerry- How many DPO are you?


----------



## SLCMommy

lauraemily17 said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> Just wanted to pop in & say hi. I am managing to pop in & read bits from time to time but not type a response!! Current however sat awake with a sleeping Xander on my chest as he decided at 5am this morning that was the only place he'd sleep!!
> 
> We're still in hospital. They're fine now with my recover & got me mobile again yesterday afternoon. On 101 taets though due to the assisted after birth & blood loss. Xander is also now a little bit poorly & has low platelets. Ironically they think due to the aspirin I took while pregnant to prevent another mc & due to my blood pressure!! So we're both until at least this afternoon do they can re-run some bloods on Xander & check his platelet count is increasing. If its not there may be something else wrong but really hoping not. Otherwise he seems fine & passes every test.
> 
> One but if advice I would love if possible is getting him to latch properly while breastfeeding. He's not a big eater & needs to be fully woken & skin to skin most if the time to even try & latch on properly but even then he's a nipple sucker. Really struggle to get him to open wide & then stay that way to feed properly from the breast. He would much rather concentrate on the nipple alone which doesn't usually give babies as much milk.

So good to hear from you, Laura. :hugs: Thank you for the update.

I'm sorry about all these little complications, you know you and Xander are in my thoughts right now. As far as breastfeeding, it can be VERY frustrating at first since it's a learned skill. I'm not sure if you are okay or feeling discouraged but either way I say keep at it! It might not be very romantic now but once he gets that learned skill with you working with him, in a few weeks I bet you will be breastfeeding straight away and Xander's latch will be flawless.

Thinking of you! :hugs:


----------



## msperry1984

SLCMommy said:


> MsPerry- How many DPO are you?

I'm not for sure how many dpo I am bc I just started my temps and haven't done ppl but af is expected on the 2nd


----------



## SLCMommy

msperry1984 said:


> SLCMommy said:
> 
> 
> MsPerry- How many DPO are you?
> 
> I'm not for sure how many dpo I am bc I just started my temps and haven't done ppl but af is expected on the 2ndClick to expand...

Oh okay. Yeah, without really know when you ovulated it's hard to know what dpo you are. :shrug: However, if AF is expected soon, your probably around 26 dpo? Or somewhere along those lines.


----------



## shradha

msperry1984 said:


> Try this again.. https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3dc6bf/thumb.png My Ovulation Chart

your temps look good dear........I have hope for you......fingers crossed.......the dip can be coz of implantation..... give it 3 more days...you should be having a result....hopefully a positive one:happydance:


----------



## SLCMommy

I agree, MsPerry, test on the 1st or morning of the 2nd ;)


----------



## shradha

Laura....so nice to hear from you dear..... are they giving you iron tablets for increase in blood loss??? when are you going to be discharged?? Take proper rest and care...and relax.....how is my darling Xander doing?? Does he sleep all day?


----------



## shradha

Coy- I wish I could come and help you a bit.....I know how frustrating it is ......... but good dh has taken the kids out...so you can relax for some time...... how is our princess doing??? does she play around??? 

Today feeling very tired.......have no taste... just feel like sleeping.... MIL is not well having headache...so I have planned to bring food from outside.... 

Ashley - how are you? do you have appetite to eat??


----------



## shradha

Patrice- did Af show???? Good to know that all arrangement have been made for boot camp......


----------



## SLCMommy

shradha said:


> Coy- I wish I could come and help you a bit.....I know how frustrating it is ......... but good dh has taken the kids out...so you can relax for some time...... how is our princess doing??? does she play around???
> 
> Today feeling very tired.......have no taste... just feel like sleeping.... MIL is not well having headache...so I have planned to bring food from outside....
> 
> Ashley - how are you? do you have appetite to eat??

I'm doing okay. These are my "symptoms":

- My yeast infection is still here but it's toned down a lot...:thumbup:

- My breasts are not yet tender, but they seem to have much more feeling when my nipples are touched (if that makes sense).

- My appetite as of the late has been really good, however I get nausea sometimes in the mornings or in the middle of eating a meal, but I have yet to vomit.

- Lots and lots of headaches

-Felt a little light headed today, but nothing major or anything that would make me faint.

-Very, very fatigued. I am up for three hours and I feel like I need a 12 hour nap.

- Mood Swings (My poor husband!)

-Bouts of unexplained crying/sadness

-Pimples

-Constipation


----------



## msperry1984

SLCMommy said:


> I agree, MsPerry, test on the 1st or morning of the 2nd ;)

Since you ladies seem to know more about the bbt chart do you think the dip could still have been implantation if I typically have a 30-34 day cycle


----------



## SLCMommy

msperry1984 said:


> SLCMommy said:
> 
> 
> I agree, MsPerry, test on the 1st or morning of the 2nd ;)
> 
> Since you ladies seem to know more about the bbt chart do you think the dip could still have been implantation if I typically have a 30-34 day cycleClick to expand...

It's hard to know since you really don't know how many DPO you are. However, just guessing... it could be! That can happen sometimes. If I were you, I would test again with FMU on the 1st or 2nd. If that is a BFN that I would just assume your not pregnant this month.

:dust:

Baby dust to you! :)


----------



## SpudsMama

Great to hear from you Laura! I hope Xander passes his platelet test with flying colours and you get to go home soon :hugs: Are you nervous about going home or can you just not wait to get back to your own space? Don't worry about not being able to update as often as you'd like... I bet I'll be the same, especially as I can only get onto BnB through my laptop and not my phone like most of you ladies :dohh: xx


----------



## SLCMommy

SpudsMama said:


> Great to hear from you Laura! I hope Xander passes his platelet test with flying colours and you get to go home soon :hugs: Are you nervous about going home or can you just not wait to get back to your own space? Don't worry about not being able to update as often as you'd like... I bet I'll be the same, especially as I can only get onto BnB through my laptop and not my phone like most of you ladies :dohh: xx

Em, I don't have internet on my phone either! Do you plan on cloth or diaper with disposables? :)


----------



## SpudsMama

SLCMommy said:


> Em, I don't have internet on my phone either! Do you plan on cloth or diaper with disposables? :)

Disposables :thumbup: I've already got enough on my plate with caring for my Mom full time and putting Phoebe on top of that, I'll never get a free second to mess about with cloth nappies. Plus, I was given nearly a months worth of Huggies in the first two sizes for free so that always helps :haha: xx


----------



## lauraemily17

Probably a very wise decision Emma. Even putting disposables on newborns is proving to be a challenge Think we find it hard as he's small. We do have cloth to change over to though but I think they fit from about 8lbs. 

He's just been taken off by the peadiatrition for a proper vain blood test & check up. Can hear him screaming about 3 rooms ago!! Hopefully he's all good, his rash which caused them to check platelets yesterday has mostly gone now. 

Ashley - I'm worried that he's not getting enough milk from not latching properly, he is more interested today though. & nursed for an hour & a half thus morning!!


----------



## lauraemily17

shradha said:


> Laura....so nice to hear from you dear..... are they giving you iron tablets for increase in blood loss??? when are you going to be discharged?? Take proper rest and care...and relax.....how is my darling Xander doing?? Does he sleep all day?

My iron levels have gone from being 13.5 while pregnant to 8.8 which is quite a drop, they think mostly due to the blood loss, I lost at least a litre apparently!! 

He's still getting into his sleeping routine. Yesterday he was awake & alert all morning then slept for most of the afternoon when we had visitors & was more alert again at night. Today however he's really sleepy this morning! It's hard though to get into a routine in hospital as there's an endless stream of Drs/midwives coming to poke & prod either Xander or me. I have to say though that the staff have been wonderful & it's been quite reassuring having them to ask questions when we're not sure what we're doing!! Will however be glad to get home!!

I think I read that you were all interested in birth stories. Have a missed Steph's? Would love to read it. 

I wasnt sure about writing mine up as not so sure it's one I would have liked to read but at the same time it's another perspective & did end up being a natural birth. Therefore I will do, once I'm home & post in the birth announcements section & put a link on so you don't have to read if you don't want to. 

Emma - as I was induced a lot of how I felt wouldn't happen in labour happening spontaneously so just bear that in mind if you decide to read it!!


----------



## SpudsMama

I'm glad Xander is feeding better today, he'll get used to it in no time, I'm sure :thumbup: How are you feeling in yourself Laura? You sound as if you're being well looked after. 

No, you haven't missed Steph's birth story yet. She did post asking if we wanted to see it and we all did so I'm sure she'll get it written up soon. I'm all for reading yours too. As I've said in the past, some of it might not be pleasant reading but if it means I have that little bit more knowledge I'll be glad of it. I don't think there's much point reading all of the "easy" birth stories because I'd be going into my delivery expecting the same and knowing my luck, that won't happen for me :haha: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-i resigned yesterday so i was able to come home and spend time with dh yesterday.

shradha-af didnt come as of yet and im 8dpo today. my temps are still pretty high.

AFM, im 8dpo and my temp is 98.12. I have noticed that my temps have been staying in the 98s lately so i take that as a good sign. Atleast, for the first time, my chart looks like an actual ovulation chart. Even though it took my body forever to get it right, it finally occurred and was successful. DH now has 5 more days before boot camp but he leaves in 4 more days to go to the hotel so in reality, he is leaving in 4 days :shock: Time just flew by. Well atleast we can spend as much time together before he goes..which we have been doing anyways and just relaxing. I shall be taking the test to be an E-2 on monday so im excited. Also, lately i have been getting increased cm which is normal for me in the tww but this time, it has really been alot than usual so i dont know whats going on and i have been have the sensitive nipples since 1dpo and it hasnt left yet ugh. Im just ready for the pain to leave because it really is uncomfortable for me. Also, i have been having dry mouth lately and dh told me that means i need to drink more water but when i do, it seems like it doesnt help :shrug: SO now i have to really increase my water intake. Well thats it for now.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies!

Laura- I pm'd you about breastfeeding...in a nutshell you use a finger to open his mouth and keep it open wide otherwise he's going to clamp on the first thing- the nipple- that enters his mouth! :haha: Then he'll wonder why "it's" not working right! :rofl: When you insert the nipple insert the areola as well. That's all he'll need. Then massage or squeeze the bb from top downward to help the flow of milk. I always had to open the babes mouth and put in the nipple and areola in then sort of, well, smash his face with your bb to keep it there! Just use your fingers to make sure his little nose isn't smushed! :haha: You'll do awesome! :thumbup: And they do nurse crazy ours and sometimes only ten minutes, sometimes longer as they get the hang of it. You'll probably get sore around day 2-3 but it DOES GO AWAY. Believe it or not your nipples will toughen up :thumbup: I used to coat mine (nipples that is)in purified lanolin (designed for bf'ing mothers) doesn't hurt babe and helps a ton!Just make it available and you'll know he's getting enough. Pretty soon you'll do like me and let him latch on then you'll go back to sleep! :haha: Dh used to laugh at me 'cause he'd come into the room and I'd be on my side sleeping away with a sucking infant! lol


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice- sounds awesome, dh will be on his way and you too soon :thumbup: Can't wait for boot camp to be done with so you can get settled together again! Keep us updated!

Ashley- sorry you're getting nauseas but hang in there- it goes away :hugs:

Shradha- exhaustion is the name of the game at this point! SOon you'll get your energy back :thumbup:

Emma- good to hear from you, how are you feeling? Bit cramped, eh? :haha: Not for long-- you're next! :thumbup:

Msperry- I still think you are about 9 maybe 10 dpo just going off what your AF expectancy date is...I think Ashley is right- test on the 1rst or 2nd . If still bfn then may be still too early as you have the longer cycle.

Steph- how ya holding up?? Getting any rest?

Ashku- how are you?

Alicia- haven't heard from you, hope all is well :thumbup:


----------



## shradha

Coy - how has your morning been??hopefully you are doing good.....

yes i guess i will get over this period soon......


----------



## shradha

Laura - steph is busy with brandon......she will be posting her's soon......so you have not missed anything yet.... Waiting to hear from you soon...so curious...


----------



## shradha

Steph - I know you are busy with brandon.....take care and rest well.....missing you


----------



## shradha

SLCMommy said:


> My breasts are not yet tender, but they seem to have much more feeling when my nipples are touched (if that makes sense).
> 
> -Very, very fatigued. I am up for three hours and I feel like I need a 12 hour nap.
> 
> - Mood Swings (My poor husband!)
> 
> -Bouts of unexplained crying/sadness

I am having the above symptoms..... but today I felt like eating something really spicy for dinner...so I ordered for spicy chicken....:dohh:....I feel I should'nt have the chicken ...now I feel sick....


----------



## shradha

msperry1984 said:


> SLCMommy said:
> 
> 
> I agree, MsPerry, test on the 1st or morning of the 2nd ;)
> 
> Since you ladies seem to know more about the bbt chart do you think the dip could still have been implantation if I typically have a 30-34 day cycleClick to expand...

your temps are high so its a good sign.... you can start testing from 2nd july....:thumbup:


----------



## shradha

Patrice - your temps are high...... i am hoping for a :bfp: soon from you

Emma- Are you feeling crampy???? how are you doing?


----------



## Grey Eyes

Shradha- spicy chicken sounds awesome right now! I am wondering though, with you being used to spicy Indian food...just what is spicy to you?! :haha: Probably take the top of my head off if I ate it but it's be awesome! :rofl:

Yep, but the nausea will go away too. Try antacids (like tums if oyu can) as its the excess acid that cause it. GL and keep us posted! :)


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-yes i am just really wanting to just speed up the boot camp process so i can get back on to bnb and ttc :haha: and i have noticed.my temps have been high but with my body, i never know what to expect.


----------



## lauraemily17

Thanks for the advice Coy unfortunately Xanders now poorly & been moved to the special care baby unit.

He's given us such a scare :cry: but hopefully is now on the mend. 

He's not been a great feeder & today been particularly bad & also very sleepy. He then had a kind of fit but without any shaking. He went rigid & let out a huge high pitched shriek & his eyes rolled. Terrified us but he got over it as quick as it happened so a paediatrician just wanted to monitor him but then it happened again later as a nursery nurse was doing his obs. They've now found he's got very very low blood sugar, it was 1!! They're successfully increasing it & his fluid levels (he's also slightly jaundiced) & he was already more alert when we just left. He still won't feed though. They think it's been caused by either his poor feeding or he may have an infection. They're giving him antibiotics just in case & we get the blood results in 48 hours. Aside to this his platelets are also slightly lower today but prob due to the low blood sugar. 

We're feeling a little better now but I'm really worried about his feeding if that is the cause. We think we're going to have to go to mostly bottle feeding do we know what he's getting but i don't know what we do if he won't take that. Do you think there's something wrong with my breast milk? Sometimes he 'll literally clamp his mouth shut & refuse to open it & feed. Surely that's not normal?! Even if I hand express a little to tempt him he'll half heatedly luck it off & still then refuse to feed!!


----------



## ALPDULUTH

Grey Eyes said:


> Patrice- sounds awesome, dh will be on his way and you too soon :thumbup: Can't wait for boot camp to be done with so you can get settled together again! Keep us updated!
> 
> Ashley- sorry you're getting nauseas but hang in there- it goes away :hugs:
> 
> Shradha- exhaustion is the name of the game at this point! SOon you'll get your energy back :thumbup:
> 
> Emma- good to hear from you, how are you feeling? Bit cramped, eh? :haha: Not for long-- you're next! :thumbup:
> 
> Msperry- I still think you are about 9 maybe 10 dpo just going off what your AF expectancy date is...I think Ashley is right- test on the 1rst or 2nd . If still bfn then may be still too early as you have the longer cycle.
> 
> Steph- how ya holding up?? Getting any rest?
> 
> Ashku- how are you?
> 
> Alicia- haven't heard from you, hope all is well :thumbup:


Well, I just hit the 30th day in my cycle and no AF so I'm gonna guess this will be a 33 day cycle which could mean good things for my BD date since it was the day before my projected ovulation ( June 18th). If it is a 33 day cycle I should expect AF on July 2nd, which would make me 12 dpo right now. I can't even let myself get my hopes up though. When I do, it always ends up with a BFN. Still no pregnancy symptoms, the only noticeable thing is that while I usually have breast tenderness in the week leading up to my AF, there is a stunning lack of tenderness this month. Other than that, not really anything that screams that I may be pregnant. I don't really remember having symptoms with my DS either aside from breast tenderness and increased cm which I was NOT monitoring back then because I had lost hope of ever getting pregnant after 4 years of trying with no medical intervention. 

Speaking of medical intervention, I lost my insurance coverage through our county so now I have to apply for a different insurance program and am being told it could be months before we'd get approved UNLESS I get pregnant and then they'd put me back on the old insurance plan. FRUSTRATING! :growlmad:


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> Thanks for the advice Coy unfortunately Xanders now poorly & been moved to the special care baby unit.
> 
> He's given us such a scare :cry: but hopefully is now on the mend.
> 
> He's not been a great feeder & today been particularly bad & also very sleepy. He then had a kind of fit but without any shaking. He went rigid & let out a huge high pitched shriek & his eyes rolled. Terrified us but he got over it as quick as it happened so a paediatrician just wanted to monitor him but then it happened again later as a nursery nurse was doing his obs. They've now found he's got very very low blood sugar, it was 1!! They're successfully increasing it & his fluid levels (he's also slightly jaundiced) & he was already more alert when we just left. He still won't feed though. They think it's been caused by either his poor feeding or he may have an infection. They're giving him antibiotics just in case & we get the blood results in 48 hours. Aside to this his platelets are also slightly lower today but prob due to the low blood sugar.
> 
> We're feeling a little better now but I'm really worried about his feeding if that is the cause. We think we're going to have to go to mostly bottle feeding do we know what he's getting but i don't know what we do if he won't take that. Do you think there's something wrong with my breast milk? Sometimes he 'll literally clamp his mouth shut & refuse to open it & feed. Surely that's not normal?! Even if I hand express a little to tempt him he'll half heatedly luck it off & still then refuse to feed!!

No Laura don't worry that your breast milk is bad or anything- nothing of the sort! Breast milk is one of the most perfect foods for baby--right now the problem lies in his glucose andplatelets. The hospital staff will get those under control and go from there. Please try to relax, I know you are going to worry like crazy no matter what, but remember he is going to be okay! Now that they have discovered his low blood sugar (this has to do I am sure with his body and what's going on, not your breastmilk) they can get him better. :hugs: I am almost always on, so pm or chat anytime!


----------



## mzswizz

aww Laura....hoping Xander gets better and starts feeding. I dont think there is anything wrong with your breastmilk. My sister had the same feeding issue with my nephew when he was born. He would refuse to latch on and if he does, he immediately moves and shut his mouth. Eventually, she gave up and tried bottle feeding which worked.

AFM, so i took my temp randomly just to see what it would be and it was 99.52 but i know its because today is a super hot day and i have been moving around alot. But i just wanted to see if my temp would remain in the 98s or go up to the 99s. So now i know my regular day temp is 99s and in the morning its 98s. And i have been feeling pretty hot in the mornings when i go to temp. hoping im not getting sick. And i took a hpt...it was negative thank goodness. Will test tomorrow maybe.


----------



## wantbb2

Hi ladies, have any of you ever had implantation bleeding? I'm 9 dpo and today had some light pink when I wiped, then later on brown which now seems to be going... I also had af like cramps which lasted a while then died down. Af not due for another 5 days yet, not supposed to be TTC until next cycle but I'm hoping I might be in with a shout this month what do you think? :hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

i have experienced implantation bleeding before. I had went to the bathroom, wiped and it was pink so i put a pad on expecting it to be AF coming. Well the next time I checked, it was gone which i didnt think nothing of because my cycle was whacky. Well a few days later, i tested with a cb digi and it came back pregnant. But i also had cramping like yours too. FXed its implantation bleeding, which it sounds like so far.


----------



## wantbb2

Thanks mzswizz that's given me a little piece of hope! I hope af doesn't show! How many days past o were u? And when did you get a positive hpt?


----------



## mzswizz

i dont know how many dpo i was because my cycles were out of whack but i did test a few days after i had the spotting.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Well, I got my work-out done for the day :wacko: I finally got around to mowing the grass :haha: It ended up taking about half the day...It was super hot out so I, um, was not cautious in what I chose to wear. Let's just say I stayed covered in the front yard :haha: The back yard - whole other story, lol. Ok it wasn't too bad, I just wore this chiffon sort of, well, see through top that billows in the breeze totally bra-less. Hey! It was hot! :rofl: I would go soak myself in the hose completely and man did it feel awesome! :cloud9: Good thing the neighbors couldn't see me :blush: Somehow managed to mow-up a huge ant-hill that was hiding :shock: so good thing I had the hose running! Anyway I am pooped now so just doing school and cooking dinner. Homemade hamburgers tonight.

Thinking about you Laura and your little bundle, hope everything is okay and babes is improving quickly so you can all go home :) Hugs all around! :hugs:


----------



## Grey Eyes

So it must be 5:30 in the morning Laura's time now...hope babes is doing better and Laura recovering well they are all able to get some rest! :thumbup:


----------



## SLCMommy

Laura - Thinking of you & baby Xander. I'm sorry things are looking scary. Like Coy said, it's NOT your breastmilk.. it's great for babies. If you have to formula feed, nobody here will judge you. We all understand! :) Keep staying strong, Laura!! :hugs:


----------



## SLCMommy

Alicia - How will you know if and when you get back on insurance? Will they just send you a letter? Oh, I'm popping that coupon in the mail on Monday :)


----------



## msperry1984

Grey Eyes said:


> Patrice- sounds awesome, dh will be on his way and you too soon :thumbup: Can't wait for boot camp to be done with so you can get settled together again! Keep us updated!
> 
> Ashley- sorry you're getting nauseas but hang in there- it goes away :hugs:
> 
> Shradha- exhaustion is the name of the game at this point! SOon you'll get your energy back :thumbup:
> 
> Emma- good to hear from you, how are you feeling? Bit cramped, eh? :haha: Not for long-- you're next! :thumbup:
> 
> Msperry- I still think you are about 9 maybe 10 dpo just going off what your AF expectancy date is...I think Ashley is right- test on the 1rst or 2nd . If still bfn then may be still too early as you have the longer cycle.
> 
> Steph- how ya holding up?? Getting any rest?
> 
> Ashku- how are you?
> 
> Alicia- haven't heard from you, hope all is well :thumbup:

Coy I tested again this morning and another bfn also my temp has dropped again 97.71 still not as low as the first temp I took but has dropped and my cycle is about 34 days so just waiting


----------



## SLCMommy

Oh, I thought of another baby girl name. 

Ivy June and if I did, I'd nick name her "June bug". Some people might find "June" to be plain and both names to be dated, but I find that June is a cute filler/middle name.


----------



## SpudsMama

I'm sorry Xander gave you a scare yesterday Laura :nope: He's keeping you on your toes already eh?! He'll be fine, he's in the best place right now :thumbup: I don't know too much about breastfeeding, but I'm sure it's not your milk that's the problem. Like Coy said, it's supposed to be the best thing for baby :shrug: But if you decide to switch to FF we're all right behind you... It's what I'll be doing anyway, so you won't be on your own :hugs: 

Love the name Ashley! :flower: 

AFM, no I don't feel crampy. I don't feel too uncomfortable at all, which isn't bad considering I've only got 7 weeks to go. But then again, that means she's still got 7 weeks worth of growing to do :haha: My midwife said on Friday that baby girl has started moving down, not far from engaging apparently. The only issue that's really getting to me is acid reflux every night. It's not bad enough to keep me awake, I can still lie flat to go to sleep, it's just annoying... xx


----------



## Grey Eyes

Good afternoon ladies! 
*AFM*- Hot here again, another day of yard work :p The Fourth of July coming up and everyone in my neighborhood is trying to set thing on fire :roll: so gotta keep everything trimmed short and keep the sprinklers on. I am feeling good, keeping up my early walks and workouts...Babes got her first set of real hiccups this morning about 5 am :haha: Too cute lol.

*Laura*- hope all is well! Hugs all around :hugs:

*Steph*- how's the two-kid family?:haha: Bet you are loving it, some adjustment naturally (all on mom and dad's part, right?!) but you are tough!

*Emma-* Not long now :thumbup:

*Akshu*- how are you today?

*Shradha*- can't wait to hear another updated, I am excited for you :hugs:

*Ashley*- how are you feeling? Was it you said you had an appointment July 3rd???
*
Alicia*- how are you?
*
Patrice*- couple more days :sad1: and it'll just be you and the pups--what are you going to do with your dogs when you go???:huh:

*MsPerry*- how are you feeling today? No AF yet? Temps still good, hate the tww!! It's one of those love/hate relationships :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-i love that name also!

AFM, im 9dpo and my temp is 98.52 :shock: My temps are looking pretty high and good. Im thinking that these temps would be my temps if my progesterone levels play their part correctly so we shall see. DH wants me to start testing from tomorrow which Im going to do. Well today, we going to our going away party so talk to you ladies later.


----------



## SpudsMama

Wow Patrice, your chart looks pretty good right now! I understand it wouldn't be the best timing in the world if you've conceived, but I'm thinking it's a major possibility with those high temps... xx


----------



## mzswizz

its okay emma...im thinking the same thing but we shall see.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice- I agree with Emma those are bfp temps; however, I notice your temp last month (?) spiked high around 9-10 dpo too. :shrug: Patrice, you def keep us all guessing! :haha:


----------



## SLCMommy

Emma - Out of total non-judgmental curiosity, why do you plan on FF and not give BF a try? :) You mentioned you take care of your mama, she is sick? :(

Coy - Yup! July 3rd is my first OB. Eee! I'm super excited!


----------



## SLCMommy

Patrice - Are you 9 DPO? If so, I think you should take a pregnancy test on Friday! :)


----------



## Grey Eyes

SLCMommy said:


> Emma - Out of total non-judgmental curiosity, why do you plan on FF and not give BF a try? :) You mentioned you take care of your mama, she is sick? :(
> 
> Coy - Yup! July 3rd is my first OB. Eee! I'm super excited!

Ashley- I know this isn't directed at me but bnb doesn't have these...what is *FF* and *BF*???


----------



## SLCMommy

FF is formula feeding, BF is breast feeding :)


----------



## Grey Eyes

SLCMommy said:


> FF is formula feeding, BF is breast feeding :)

............:dohh:................Thanks!


----------



## lauraemily17

Gotta agree with everyone else Patrice, your chart does look really good!!

Xanders still in scbu but he's doing much better, glucose is back to normal & he's been awake & alert loads more today. We're also finally getting somewhere with the breast feeding. Found a position that works tr the latching & learning his routine which is currently strip him down & change him do he'd very awake then every time he stops feeding put him down to wake up a bit more (still only on his nappy!) then put him back on when he starts rooting!! It's taking about an hour & half to 2 hours to feed him!!! Having to stick to scheduled feeds of no less than 4 hours to keep his blood sugar stable therefore I'm sleeping about an hour at a time now!! It's worth though to get him healthy. Gotta say I'm enjoying bf a lot more than I thought I would do now he's actually feeding. 

They're still running tests do he won't be back with me on the ward for prob at least 2 days. They're looking at whether there is something connected with his low glucose & platelets. So far they've done an ultrasound on the brain which was all good. 

Feeling pretty tired, physically uncomfortable & emotional today. But love my little man more every second!!


----------



## SLCMommy

laura, yay for breastfeeding going better!! Im so glad! :)


----------



## msperry1984

Grey Eyes said:


> Good afternoon ladies!
> *AFM*- Hot here again, another day of yard work :p The Fourth of July coming up and everyone in my neighborhood is trying to set thing on fire :roll: so gotta keep everything trimmed short and keep the sprinklers on. I am feeling good, keeping up my early walks and workouts...Babes got her first set of real hiccups this morning about 5 am :haha: Too cute lol.
> 
> *Laura*- hope all is well! Hugs all around :hugs:
> 
> *Steph*- how's the two-kid family?:haha: Bet you are loving it, some adjustment naturally (all on mom and dad's part, right?!) but you are tough!
> 
> *Emma-* Not long now :thumbup:
> 
> *Akshu*- how are you today?
> 
> *Shradha*- can't wait to hear another updated, I am excited for you :hugs:
> 
> *Ashley*- how are you feeling? Was it you said you had an appointment July 3rd???
> *
> Alicia*- how are you?
> *
> Patrice*- couple more days :sad1: and it'll just be you and the pups--what are you going to do with your dogs when you go???:huh:
> 
> *MsPerry*- how are you feeling today? No AF yet? Temps still good, hate the tww!! It's one of those love/hate relationships :haha:

temp dropped again this morning to 97.56 feel af coming should be here tomorrow will be glad when it comes..then ill be able to start again..and ill have my temps to look back at but with bhramaputra when it peaks then that means I have already ovulatrd right...


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> Gotta agree with everyone else Patrice, your chart does look really good!!
> 
> Xanders still in scbu but he's doing much better, glucose is back to normal & he's been awake & alert loads more today. We're also finally getting somewhere with the breast feeding. Found a position that works tr the latching & learning his routine which is currently strip him down & change him do he'd very awake then every time he stops feeding put him down to wake up a bit more (still only on his nappy!) then put him back on when he starts rooting!! It's taking about an hour & half to 2 hours to feed him!!! Having to stick to scheduled feeds of no less than 4 hours to keep his blood sugar stable therefore I'm sleeping about an hour at a time now!! It's worth though to get him healthy. Gotta say I'm enjoying bf a lot more than I thought I would do now he's actually feeding.
> 
> They're still running tests do he won't be back with me on the ward for prob at least 2 days. They're looking at whether there is something connected with his low glucose & platelets. So far they've done an ultrasound on the brain which was all good.
> 
> Feeling pretty tired, physically uncomfortable & emotional today. But love my little man more every second!!

Oh Laura I am so happy! :dance: :happydance: I am so happy that he is doing better! When they re tiny like that and they are new to bf'ing it often takes forever to feed, I am glad that you are perservereing with it but that you are also open to change if you had to , e.g., bottle, etc. ...I remember Katana first feed was about an hour...doc was very impatient but she wouldn't quit! :haha: I am so relieved for you! I have been worried, I knew the hosp staff take care of your little man but worried for you and your dh also! 

_Tons of stress already--welcome to motherhood! _


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies! 

My little girl got her first official case of the hiccups this morning about 5 a.m.! :haha: Yay! lol...

Wow, I had a tough day- I got up early, went for my morning power walk, cooked breakfast for everyone (coffee, eggs, pancakes,sausage, milk- the works for the girls, lol...But for me crackers and one small half-cup of coffee :cloud9: before my trad. bowl of oats with skim milk. Trying to eat healthy! :thumbup: Then I worked in the yard getting it ready for the 4th of July as everyone in town will be trying to burn their homes down with fireworks :haha: So cut all the weeds in front and back yards, mowed all the grass, then got a wild hair and decided to destroy a few things (dh helped! :) )and got to use my beloved sledge hammer to obliterate a couple of ginormous outdoor old crumbling garden cabinets and tables...Took out a couple of wasp nests, Did a full front and back yard garbage pickup, cleaned off our concrete pad, watered the garden, rakes, set up new lawn sprinklers, finshed at 7 p.m., then cooked dinner- tossed green salad and lean steak. Ahhh, I am tired! lol! 

Took a cool shower and then discovered that my online college team totally wigged out on me (I am team leader) and submitted an assignment on behalf of the team (me included :growlmad:) that was not only the incorrect assignment but incomplete :saywhat: with incorrect grammer, varying font styles and sizes, and other incorrect papers to acompany it . Ohhh I am so mad at them! :hissy: I contacted out professor and redid the entire paper myself and submitted it to our professor at the last minute! In a _hellishly_ hot office I might add! So I am in a fine fit at the moment, :haha: Multi-tasking !!! Aaargh!


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-about the dogs, one is going back to my SIL (we were babysitting) and our dog is going over to our friend house until we can come back and get her. And yes my temp did spike around 9dpo so its still a waiting game.

Ashley-Yes i am 9dpo, well technically, im 10dpo today.

Laura-Glad Xander is doing better. He will get better in no time.


----------



## lauraemily17

Grey Eyes said:


> lauraemily17 said:
> 
> 
> Gotta agree with everyone else Patrice, your chart does look really good!!
> 
> Xanders still in scbu but he's doing much better, glucose is back to normal & he's been awake & alert loads more today. We're also finally getting somewhere with the breast feeding. Found a position that works tr the latching & learning his routine which is currently strip him down & change him do he'd very awake then every time he stops feeding put him down to wake up a bit more (still only on his nappy!) then put him back on when he starts rooting!! It's taking about an hour & half to 2 hours to feed him!!! Having to stick to scheduled feeds of no less than 4 hours to keep his blood sugar stable therefore I'm sleeping about an hour at a time now!! It's worth though to get him healthy. Gotta say I'm enjoying bf a lot more than I thought I would do now he's actually feeding.
> 
> They're still running tests do he won't be back with me on the ward for prob at least 2 days. They're looking at whether there is something connected with his low glucose & platelets. So far they've done an ultrasound on the brain which was all good.
> 
> Feeling pretty tired, physically uncomfortable & emotional today. But love my little man more every second!!
> 
> Oh Laura I am so happy! :dance: :happydance: I am so happy that he is doing better! When they re tiny like that and they are new to bf'ing it often takes forever to feed, I am glad that you are perservereing with it but that you are also open to change if you had to , e.g., bottle, etc. ...I remember Katana first feed was about an hour...doc was very impatient but she wouldn't quit! :haha: I am so relieved for you! I have been worried, I knew the hosp staff take care of your little man but worried for you and your dh also!
> 
> _Tons of stress already--welcome to motherhood! _Click to expand...

Thanks Coy. As it happens I got a little ahead of myself as he point blank refused to feed off the breast this morning even though he was clearly hungry!!!

Had a chat with the Drs & we decided to see how he got on with a bottle. Well he demolished it in 5 minutes flat!!! He clearly is a very lazy baby!! I shouldn't be surprised really, he is pretty laid back about everything, he never cries in the traditional new born way, even when he was born he only really wimpered!! 

Still keen to combine breast so will continue to breast feed so will try to latch him on first each feed then feed formula & expressed as well. Currently sat attached to an electronic breast pump now!! The reason I choose this hospital is really paying off as their neonatal unit had a £9m revamp a year ago & is 1 of the best in the country. They have a beautiful room just for expressing Mums with the latest electronic breast pumps!


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> Grey Eyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lauraemily17 said:
> 
> 
> Gotta agree with everyone else Patrice, your chart does look really good!!
> 
> Xanders still in scbu but he's doing much better, glucose is back to normal & he's been awake & alert loads more today. We're also finally getting somewhere with the breast feeding. Found a position that works tr the latching & learning his routine which is currently strip him down & change him do he'd very awake then every time he stops feeding put him down to wake up a bit more (still only on his nappy!) then put him back on when he starts rooting!! It's taking about an hour & half to 2 hours to feed him!!! Having to stick to scheduled feeds of no less than 4 hours to keep his blood sugar stable therefore I'm sleeping about an hour at a time now!! It's worth though to get him healthy. Gotta say I'm enjoying bf a lot more than I thought I would do now he's actually feeding.
> 
> They're still running tests do he won't be back with me on the ward for prob at least 2 days. They're looking at whether there is something connected with his low glucose & platelets. So far they've done an ultrasound on the brain which was all good.
> 
> Feeling pretty tired, physically uncomfortable & emotional today. But love my little man more every second!!
> 
> Oh Laura I am so happy! :dance: :happydance: I am so happy that he is doing better! When they re tiny like that and they are new to bf'ing it often takes forever to feed, I am glad that you are perservereing with it but that you are also open to change if you had to , e.g., bottle, etc. ...I remember Katana first feed was about an hour...doc was very impatient but she wouldn't quit! :haha: I am so relieved for you! I have been worried, I knew the hosp staff take care of your little man but worried for you and your dh also!
> 
> _Tons of stress already--welcome to motherhood! _Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Coy. As it happens I got a little ahead of myself as he point blank refused to feed off the breast this morning even though he was clearly hungry!!!
> 
> Had a chat with the Drs & we decided to see how he got on with a bottle. Well he demolished it in 5 minutes flat!!! He clearly is a very lazy baby!! I shouldn't be surprised really, he is pretty laid back about everything, he never cries in the traditional new born way, even when he was born he only really wimpered!!
> 
> Still keen to combine breast so will continue to breast feed so will try to latch him on first each feed then feed formula & expressed as well. Currently sat attached to an electronic breast pump now!! The reason I choose this hospital is really paying off as their neonatal unit had a £9m revamp a year ago & is 1 of the best in the country. They have a beautiful room just for expressing Mums with the latest electronic breast pumps!Click to expand...

Wow, sounds awesome about the breast pumping! I could never get hold of one that worked :nope: And awesome that he loves the bottle and will EAT! :haha: That's what is most important plus your dh can have a hand in it :) Kudos for oyur choice in hospitals btw! :thumbup: How are you holding up after surgery, etc? Are you resting and eating? Take care of yourself too mom! :hugs:

Thanks for keeping us updated though I know you must be wasted tired by now! :hugs:


----------



## akshustobemom

shradha said:


> akshustobemom said:
> 
> 
> *Hi Shradha*
> 
> Thanks for the kind words...will start bbt from next cycle and post here...u pple sud only help me out!!
> 
> Yes dear me too from india...R u staying in India??then how come u r not online during day time..
> 
> all the best for ur scan..everything will be alright...
> 
> hey Shradha...pls say that i sud get +ve and we sud be bump buddy from this month:flower: that ll be sooo nice
> 
> You are from India? where? Yes I am in India. whats your name?I generally come to catch my friends online.... day time will be night for them... we are here to help each other....dont worry...you can ask anything without having to worry...I had so many doubts...
> Laura has given birth to a lovely boy..... she has posted his pic 2 pages before.....Click to expand...

*
Hi shradha*

Am akshaya...I live in chennai..yes girls here are soooo friendly...hope to join ur bump gang soon

i come only in the day time:-( thats y unable to see u online..r u working??am not..quit my job:-( now no job no baby as well..


----------



## akshustobemom

Grey Eyes said:


> *Ashku*- how are yo u feeling? I am going to post a pic of my gender scan for you to see :) Thanks for all your encouragement, you're awesome ! :thumbup:
> https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o611/greyeyes3/BabyMonterrose652012004.jpg

*Hi Coy*
awwww...such a cute scan pic(feel like crying)innocent baby is inside u Coy.may god bless u both:flower:..now tell me everthing abt the pic..u r sooo nice..:happydance::happydance:
take care dear..


----------



## Grey Eyes

akshustobemom said:


> Grey Eyes said:
> 
> 
> *Ashku*- how are yo u feeling? I am going to post a pic of my gender scan for you to see :) Thanks for all your encouragement, you're awesome ! :thumbup:
> https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o611/greyeyes3/BabyMonterrose652012004.jpg
> 
> *Hi Coy*
> awwww...such a cute scan pic(feel like crying)innocent baby is inside u Coy.may god bless u both:flower:..now tell me everthing abt the pic..u r sooo nice..:happydance::happydance:
> take care dear..Click to expand...

Lol, well it's her head on the left side of the screen (took me a minute! :haha:) and her tummy inmiddle...The head is showing her profile :) And the spot inmiddle of her tummy the round space- that is her heart :) This os when they measure her and check her heart valves, brain, lungs, length of bone, etc.


----------



## SLCMommy

Coy I love your scan :)


----------



## SpudsMama

Laura - I'm so glad things are starting to look up for you and little Xander! :hugs: 

Ashley - I plan to FF because I've just never felt comfortable with breastfeeding. I don't have anything against it, it's a wonderful thing to do for your child, and my feelings have nothing to do with the baby or the milk itself. It's got more to do with my body issues... an experience I had a while ago, which just makes it difficult to get my head around feeding my child that way. It's really hard to explain without going into what happened, but it's not something I'd ever talk about on the internet. I'm not 100% against BF Phoebe... if she's born and I feel ok with doing it, then I will. I just can't see that happening unfortunately. When I was TTC I was always fine with my decision, it was a no brainer really. But once I conceived and started thinking about it in real detail, I felt guilty for not giving my baby the best. Although, after several chats with my Mom and my midwife about it, I feel much better and at peace with it :thumbup: 

Yes, my Mom has brain cancer (two tumours). It was diagnosed in January, not long before my first scan. I'm her full time carer, except for the few days out of each month when she stays with her parents whilst she has her chemotherapy... xx


----------



## shradha

ALPDULUTH said:


> Well, I just hit the 30th day in my cycle and no AF so I'm gonna guess this will be a 33 day cycle which could mean good things for my BD date since it was the day before my projected ovulation ( June 18th). If it is a 33 day cycle I should expect AF on July 2nd, which would make me 12 dpo right now. I can't even let myself get my hopes up though. When I do, it always ends up with a BFN. Still no pregnancy symptoms, the only noticeable thing is that while I usually have breast tenderness in the week leading up to my AF, there is a stunning lack of tenderness this month. Other than that, not really anything that screams that I may be pregnant. I don't really remember having symptoms with my DS either aside from breast tenderness and increased cm which I was NOT monitoring back then because I had lost hope of ever getting pregnant after 4 years of trying with no medical intervention.
> 
> Speaking of medical intervention, I lost my insurance coverage through our county so now I have to apply for a different insurance program and am being told it could be months before we'd get approved UNLESS I get pregnant and then they'd put me back on the old insurance plan. FRUSTRATING! :growlmad:

Dont worry.....You still have hope untill AF does'nt arrive..and I shall pray that AF does come and you get your :bfp:.....You are 12dpo....so excited for you.....fingers crossed....... I too idnt have any symptoms.....just relax ...do not stress...:thumbup:


----------



## shradha

mzswizz said:


> aww Laura....hoping Xander gets better and starts feeding. I dont think there is anything wrong with your breastmilk. My sister had the same feeding issue with my nephew when he was born. He would refuse to latch on and if he does, he immediately moves and shut his mouth. Eventually, she gave up and tried bottle feeding which worked.
> 
> AFM, so i took my temp randomly just to see what it would be and it was 99.52 but i know its because today is a super hot day and i have been moving around alot. But i just wanted to see if my temp would remain in the 98s or go up to the 99s. So now i know my regular day temp is 99s and in the morning its 98s. And i have been feeling pretty hot in the mornings when i go to temp. hoping im not getting sick. And i took a hpt...it was negative thank goodness. Will test tomorrow maybe.

 Patrice.....your temps are rising ....... I have kept my fingers crossed for you...... I know how much you want to go to boot camp....but you see god seems to have some other plans for you....... I really feel we are going to be buddies soon....:hugs:


----------



## shradha

SLCMommy said:


> Coy - Yup! July 3rd is my first OB. Eee! I'm super excited!

Ashley - Tom is your scan.....wow....All the best!:thumbup::hugs: Waiting for my scan too..... you must be excited...... I liked all the names....I wish I can pick one name...but I am not supposed to ... We have some customs... It is only on the 26th day of the birth of the child we can think of a name.....so I have to wait.....


----------



## shradha

Laura - How is Xander??? So worried about him..... Hope he is doing good..... Hope his blood sugar have gone up.... How is the breast pumping going?? Is he feeding???? Sorry for asking so many questions....I am just worried...... I am praying that everything becomes fine and he starts feeding properly....:hugs:


----------



## shradha

Emma - so sorry to hear about your mom....... How is she??? How are you?? Hope no more cramps.....


----------



## shradha

Coy - What hiccups?? Good to know that you are taking care and eating healthy....... :hugs: I am happy....... 
Today the day was bad.... Felt very weak and tired..... I suddenly started crying...I dont know y??? Good MIL was not there at home....she had gone out for shopping....Dh was passing by and he came running...... he got worried.....poor DH.....after sometime I stopped crying and felt better..... But I really cant figure out why this sudden emotional breakdown? Did any of you have this problem?? Or is it only me?:shrug:.... I just had a glass of milk .... Yesterday Night got a call form SIL who is in Canada...she is due on 7 th oct.... she has been admitted in hospital...has flu and fever.... she is very weak...Not eating properly....so worried about her... Hope everything goes fine.....


----------



## shradha

wantbb2 said:


> Hi ladies, have any of you ever had implantation bleeding? I'm 9 dpo and today had some light pink when I wiped, then later on brown which now seems to be going... I also had af like cramps which lasted a while then died down. Af not due for another 5 days yet, not supposed to be TTC until next cycle but I'm hoping I might be in with a shout this month what do you think? :hugs:

 I didnt have one..but I have heard that many have......so dont worry.... we all have different bodies..... you can start checking from 11 dpo.....All the best...It will be good to have you soon as a bump buddy....:hugs:Fingers crossed for you....:dust:


----------



## shradha

akshustobemom said:


> shradha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akshustobemom said:
> 
> 
> *Hi Shradha*
> 
> Thanks for the kind words...will start bbt from next cycle and post here...u pple sud only help me out!!
> 
> Yes dear me too from india...R u staying in India??then how come u r not online during day time..
> 
> all the best for ur scan..everything will be alright...
> 
> hey Shradha...pls say that i sud get +ve and we sud be bump buddy from this month:flower: that ll be sooo nice
> 
> You are from India? where? Yes I am in India. whats your name?I generally come to catch my friends online.... day time will be night for them... we are here to help each other....dont worry...you can ask anything without having to worry...I had so many doubts...
> Laura has given birth to a lovely boy..... she has posted his pic 2 pages before.....Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Hi shradha*
> 
> Am akshaya...I live in chennai..yes girls here are soooo friendly...hope to join ur bump gang soon
> 
> i come only in the day time:-( thats y unable to see u online..r u working??am not..quit my job:-( now no job no baby as well..Click to expand...

 Hi Akshaya!!! I am Shradha, I am a networking engineer...used to work earlier in MNC..Quit and joined Dh (in his business)...So now I can work from home.. I am in hyd..... Dont worry..... take care of yourself..... You will get your :bfp: soon.... Keep trying..... Keep a check on thyroid.... :thumbup:


----------



## wantbb2

Thanks shradha! i tested yesterday 10dpo bfn but the spotting has stopped and no more cramps, have a weird burning sensation in my tummy tho? going to test 2moro 12dpo its my partner's birthday 2moro what a lovely present that would be :) starting to think im out this month though... onwards and upwards to the next cycle if i am xxx


----------



## SLCMommy

Emma - I understand. If it's something you are uncomfortable with, you need to do what is also in the best interest of not only your baby, but yourself :) Don't feel guilty. Also, about your mom - I am really sorry about her medical condition. That is scary, I really wish there was something I could do.

Coy - That is so cute your babe got the hiccups. I always loved it when my babies would get hiccups in utero. It's just a sweet, tender moment! 

Shradha - I'm not sure if my scan is tomorrow. My first OB appointment is tomorrow, but they may or may not do a scan. I am just hoping for one :) It would be nice since I don't know how far along I am - but I am guessing six weeks.


----------



## shradha

wantbb2 said:


> Thanks shradha! i tested yesterday 10dpo bfn but the spotting has stopped and no more cramps, have a weird burning sensation in my tummy tho? going to test 2moro 12dpo its my partner's birthday 2moro what a lovely present that would be :) starting to think im out this month though... onwards and upwards to the next cycle if i am xxx

Thats great if the bleed has stopped.....that means it was an implantation bleeding.... :thumbup::hugs: fingers crossed....:dust:


----------



## ALPDULUTH

shradha said:


> ALPDULUTH said:
> 
> 
> Well, I just hit the 30th day in my cycle and no AF so I'm gonna guess this will be a 33 day cycle which could mean good things for my BD date since it was the day before my projected ovulation ( June 18th). If it is a 33 day cycle I should expect AF on July 2nd, which would make me 12 dpo right now. I can't even let myself get my hopes up though. When I do, it always ends up with a BFN. Still no pregnancy symptoms, the only noticeable thing is that while I usually have breast tenderness in the week leading up to my AF, there is a stunning lack of tenderness this month. Other than that, not really anything that screams that I may be pregnant. I don't really remember having symptoms with my DS either aside from breast tenderness and increased cm which I was NOT monitoring back then because I had lost hope of ever getting pregnant after 4 years of trying with no medical intervention.
> 
> Speaking of medical intervention, I lost my insurance coverage through our county so now I have to apply for a different insurance program and am being told it could be months before we'd get approved UNLESS I get pregnant and then they'd put me back on the old insurance plan. FRUSTRATING! :growlmad:
> 
> Dont worry.....You still have hope untill AF does'nt arrive..and I shall pray that AF does come and you get your :bfp:.....You are 12dpo....so excited for you.....fingers crossed....... I too idnt have any symptoms.....just relax ...do not stress...:thumbup:Click to expand...

Well today is D-day. No sign of AF yet though she tends to show up in the evening so I'll be patiently waiting to see. I had some on and off cramping (like achey cramping, not as strong as a AF cramping) but it was hot here so I wonder if some of it was from that. Either way I think I'll be waiting to test for atleast a few more days if AF doesn't rear her ugly head.


----------



## SLCMommy

Alicia -

What does D-say mean? :shrug: Your aches could be from an implantation - that is how is usually goes for me at least. :shrug: If AF doesn't come you know i'll make you test in a few days. LOL :haha::winkwink: I will probably be more impatient than you! However, if AF comes text me/let me know. But than of course you will have to update it on here as well. I am [-o&lt; you get a BFP too but I don't want to get either of our hopes up for that. If the witch :witch: does come :cry: than just march onward to the next month. Easier said than done, it can be emotionally draining but you cannot give up on doing this naturally! At least just keep that as your motivation until you hear about your insurance.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies!

SShradha- the baby gets hiccups in the uterus once in a while...and I can feel them :haha: It means the baby is swallowing amniotic fluid and also practicing swallowing--all good signs :thumbup:

Short for now ladies I am exhausted today for some reason...maybe over did it yesterday or something :shrug: Anyway- off to run errands then on to school.


----------



## msperry1984

Coy- with all you did the other day you probably did over due it a little superwoman..lol..hope all you ladies are doing well Laura how is xander and you doing..getting ready to go home yet...loved the pics by the way he's adorable..

Update af has arrived right on timr..:cry: but now i have to look forward to taking my crazy pills (clomid) starting friday hoping this time it works..but have to be careful and keep good track of my bbt and do opk this time bc i'm scheduled for surgery on the first to remove a swollen gland..ouch but have to make sure before surgery that i'm not prego but if i am then surgery will just have to wait a little longer..good luck ladies on your bfp and hope to have a buddy by the end of this month fingers crossed.


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, im 10dpo and temp is 98.28 so it did a dip today. Took a test and it was a bfn today. DH has 2 more days before he leaves on july 4th :cry: Well, the going away party was great, we had a blast. Also, i already took half of the test to become an E-2 today and passed :thumbup: So now i take the other half tomorrow to become an E-2. I am having increased cm and still sensitive bbs. I also had a glass of wine but it didnt affect my temp :thumbup: So still just waiting. Thinking its going to be AF :thumbup:


----------



## Grey Eyes

mzswizz said:


> AFM, im 10dpo and temp is 98.28 so it did a dip today. Took a test and it was a bfn today. DH has 2 more days before he leaves on july 4th :cry: Well, the going away party was great, we had a blast. Also, i already took half of the test to become an E-2 today and passed :thumbup: So now i take the other half tomorrow to become an E-2. I am having increased cm and still sensitive bbs. I also had a glass of wine but it didnt affect my temp :thumbup: So still just waiting. Thinking its going to be AF :thumbup:

Wouldn't that be a kick and half to bet a bfp right now? :shock: Lol, Maybe?...

What exactly is an E-2?


----------



## Grey Eyes

OMG, I swear working with teams online is a nightmare! Ashley- do you work with cyber teams or is all your stuff singular at this point? Because its a nightmare! So I worked my butt of on an assignment and my teammate just had to write an introdcution--but he posted our work to instructor without team approval and early too and it was NOT COMPLETE. Aaargh! So I let him know he messed up and that I was going to try and fix it. All I told him was that he needed to check with the team before taking a big step like posting it as finished product--we all get the same grade even if it gets messed up by one idiot :wacko: So now I am all under fire by a couple team member ssaying I am offensive and that moron was "just trying to help". :saywhat: No, no, my 7 year old "just tries to help". Big boys earning their Bahcelors or Masters degrees need to work on a doctoral level (we are graded on doctoral output) and stop being whiny-babies because they make themselves look like they're still in diapers! :growlmad:

Ah, there, I have vented. Sigh. I feel better. lol!


----------



## SLCMommy

Coy - No, I usually work on my own :( But I have worked in teams in the past. I hate it.


----------



## SLCMommy

mzswizz said:


> AFM, im 10dpo and temp is 98.28 so it did a dip today. Took a test and it was a bfn today. DH has 2 more days before he leaves on july 4th :cry: Well, the going away party was great, we had a blast. Also, i already took half of the test to become an E-2 today and passed :thumbup: So now i take the other half tomorrow to become an E-2. I am having increased cm and still sensitive bbs. I also had a glass of wine but it didnt affect my temp :thumbup: So still just waiting. Thinking its going to be AF :thumbup:

Patrice - Sorry about your BFN :cry: . Yay for E-2! Upgrade in pay, I hope? :winkwink:


----------



## SLCMommy

msperry1984 said:


> Coy- with all you did the other day you probably did over due it a little superwoman..lol..hope all you ladies are doing well Laura how is xander and you doing..getting ready to go home yet...loved the pics by the way he's adorable..
> 
> Update af has arrived right on timr..:cry: but now i have to look forward to taking my crazy pills (clomid) starting friday hoping this time it works..but have to be careful and keep good track of my bbt and do opk this time bc i'm scheduled for surgery on the first to remove a swollen gland..ouch but have to make sure before surgery that i'm not prego but if i am then surgery will just have to wait a little longer..good luck ladies on your bfp and hope to have a buddy by the end of this month fingers crossed.


I'm so sorry about your BFN :cry: It is heartbreaking to see, isn't it? Hopefully you will get a BFP sooner than later :hugs: Thank you for the well wishes! I'd love to be bump buddies with you, too! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## SLCMommy

Alicia - Both Patrice & MsPerry are not pregnant this round... but what about you? I know you told me AF was supposed to come today... did it? :af: [-o&lt;


----------



## Pino6161

*Deleted*


----------



## SLCMommy

Pino6161 said:


> Hi :hi: My name is Saundra and I have been TTC for 2 years. I am currently 9 DPO. I was wondering if I could join you guys in your group?? :hugs:

Of course, Saundra!! Welcome!! :hug: We are honestly in my opinion, one of the most closest and supportive threads. So, welcome! I know Alicia (ALPDULUTH) has been ttc for 2 years as well. I just got a BFP (big fat positive) pregnancy test after a later loss in January. Other women on here have had ttc or loss issues as well, so we are all really supportive and caring of each other.:hugs:


----------



## ALPDULUTH

SLCMommy said:


> Alicia - Both Patrice & MsPerry are not pregnant this round... but what about you? I know you told me AF was supposed to come today... did it? :af: [-o&lt;

Amazingly :af:, but not getting my hopes up. I'm seriously waiting until Friday.


----------



## Pino6161

Thanks! :hugs: 

Congrats on your :bfp:!!!

This cycle me and OH were very agressive. I has a slight drop in temp these 2 days, so my hope is pretty much gone. OH on the other hand keeps talking as if it has already happened. It's alot of pressure this cycle. I am actually moving to Oklahoma in 9 months, so it is alot of pressure all over.

My SIL just had her little one last week, and my brother is 2 years younger than me :cry: My other's SIL's little one is a little over a year old, so both OH's family and mine are waiting for us :shrug:


----------



## Grey Eyes

ALPDULUTH said:


> SLCMommy said:
> 
> 
> Alicia - Both Patrice & MsPerry are not pregnant this round... but what about you? I know you told me AF was supposed to come today... did it? :af: [-o&lt;
> 
> Amazingly :af:, but not getting my hopes up. I'm seriously waiting until Friday.Click to expand...

We'll get hopes up for you! :friends: I forget...are you charting temps at all? This thread is seriously addicted to chart reading :blush:....Oh and poas'ing....and pic-deciphering (looking for bfp's on supposedly bfn's...:haha:)...


----------



## lauraemily17

Thanks for all the well wishes ladies :hugs: Xander is back with me on the ward now. His glucose levels are back to normal & his jaundice is going down. Just waiting on infection results which are due this morning but they expect to br negative. That just leaves his platelets which are only 50% of what they should be. We're waiting for a specialist Haematologist to review his case buy they now suspect it's due to blood incapability between Xander / DH / me. Will need more tests and follow up but not in hospital so fingers crossed we might make it home today. I had a really really low day yesterday after only 3 hours sleep the night before & my milk came in, talk about hormonal mess!!! At 1 point I felt too weak & I'll to feed him & was crying uncontrolably. DH was great though as well as the nursery nurse on the ward who took Xander down to nnu for his nightly blood tests to give me a break. Feeding wise giving him just 2 bottles of formula seems to have woken up his appetite & he now feeds off the breast beautifully!! If anyone's worried about nipple confusion then it's been no prob for Xander & he's had breast & 2 types of teats. He's feeding we'll for about an hour as well with the odd 5 min snooze in between. I actually got 4 hours sleep in a row which has made me feel a little more human (although at 4am here I'm going to want some more sleep once this feeds done!!) hopefully I'll get another hour or do before the ward wakes up & we're disturbed all the time!! 

Shardha/ Ashley - how are you doing in your pregnancies? Hope the first tri isn't being too mean to you, I felt exhausted & permanently nauseous. 

Coy / Emma - spotlights on you 2 for now for babies!! How are you both feeling? 

Emma - from my experience with breast feeding, although I've ended up wanting to do it now more than ever, given that you've got your Mum to support as well I think formula will work out great for you. That said, if you're feeling strong in relation to body issues, which you might after the huge pregnancy hormones & no doubt adrenaline it's worth trying Phoebe on the nipple during skin to skin after the birth ( if you're planning to do it) it is amazing experience. You don't need to do it again. 

Coy - I see you're picking up the slack got your team again! Are they all young? I find a lot of young students / graduates nowadays are really lazy. Don't know what a days hard work really is!!

Steph - how are you & Brandon doing? He is still a big feeder?

Patrice - glad you enjoyed your party. I feel emotional for you that you & DH will soon be apart. It's such a huge & brave thing you 2 are doing. It's going to work out great for a future family with the stability and who knows, that may be sooner than you think!! We will miss you on here when you do go to boot camp. 

Ashley - you said you've family history in the Uk. Where from? It's funny as that means you, Coy, Patrice & Steph have connections here, although I think with Steph it was from her living here. 

Hello to all the other ladies, I've lost track a bit with you all & don't mean to offend by not replying to you all personally. Usually I'm big on ttc advice but you chatter boxes loose me on where everyone is in cycles & ttc issues!! Once I'm home & in a routine I'm sure I'll be on more. What I will say is you'll get lots of support on this thread. All lovely ladies & in the year, in fact over for some of us & the trials & tribulations we've individuality had we've grown very very close. Keep that up. 

You know i love you ladies & value your support :hugs: :hugs: 

(hormonal gush!! :blush: )


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura- great to hear all the fabulous news! :hugs: So Xander got the experience of a full tummy and decided he liked it huh? :haha: Typical man! :rofl: I am so happy everything is working well and he is eating. Yes, hormones, rest, stress- it is all a whirlwind at first and you've had a rough patch with the scare for his glucose :hugs: Glad you are getting some sleep-- 4 hours is knock-out for a breastfeeder! :haha: What was the extent of your surgery, are you feeling better after or still tender??

Yes, hellish team again, real bang-up :thumbup: lol. Some are young yes, but one (great teamer I've had before) is in hospital trying to bang out assignments between chemotherapy treatments for cancer and one of our jackass teammates razzed her hard for issuing her portion late in the week (on time but late int he week) :saywhat: So when it came out that he was the real issue to a poor assignment he got all defensive and bla bla yeah, very juvenile remarks being tossed around. Anyway, I bucked over it and am on to next week :roll: Lol!

As far as pregnancy I am feeling great, trying to increase my activity and watch my carb intake. Doc was upset that I gained 7 pounds instead of 4 (_* jerk*_ ) :haha: But dh is telling me my butt and noodles don't get along. Dh told me to cut out anything pasta and not to worry about the rest. I am really surprised at his support in this as he has been feeling terrible lately (new diabetic medication not agreeing with his system) so I was floored when he pushed me to eat today and got worried at my energy levels :shrug: Yesterday I felt like a steamroller...today I felt like I'd been run over by one :haha: PREGNANCY. :)


----------



## lauraemily17

I remember that feeling well, i guess it makes good practice, think I'd feel even worse now with the sleep deprivation. That's fantastic that DH is being do supportive on the eating, especially reminding you to eat. Can't believe your Dr told you you put too much weight on, they don't weigh you in the uk other than st your first appointment unless you're overweight to start with. Can your DH go back to his old meds if these are disagreeing with him? 

I'm recovering really well from the surgery. Because I lost do much blood during delivery my post birth bleeding has been far lighter than I expected!! Not feeling too swollen or sore around the stitches either but had 4 days worth of some pretty strong anti inflammatories & 2 lots of anti biotics. You know what's causing me the most pain?? Piles!!! I thought i'd broke a stitch it so sore but midwife was like no, it'll be the piles!! :dohh:


----------



## akshustobemom

shradha said:


> Coy - What hiccups?? Good to know that you are taking care and eating healthy....... :hugs: I am happy.......
> Today the day was bad.... Felt very weak and tired..... I suddenly started crying...I dont know y??? Good MIL was not there at home....she had gone out for shopping....Dh was passing by and he came running...... he got worried.....poor DH.....after sometime I stopped crying and felt better..... But I really cant figure out why this sudden emotional breakdown? Did any of you have this problem?? Or is it only me?:shrug:.... I just had a glass of milk .... Yesterday Night got a call form SIL who is in Canada...she is due on 7 th oct.... she has been admitted in hospital...has flu and fever.... she is very weak...Not eating properly....so worried about her... Hope everything goes fine.....

Hey Shradha dont worry at all. The same emotional outburst and bad mood swings were there for my SIL when she was preggers...she will just sit and cry wihout knowing the real reason for it:cry::cry::cry::cry:

be :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## akshustobemom

hi Coy..thanks for explaining the details of the scan:thumbup:

eagerly waiting to see the Pic of the little:baby::baby:ha ha..man it will be fun for u girls..

it will be all girls team in ur house except for ur OH...ha ha...fun fun...

Pls dont strain urself and take care..eat healthy...


----------



## akshustobemom

Hi Shradha..

Networking engineer..good..i was working as telecom engineer

Now planning to write bank exams..me and DH live alone..so it is really lonely to sit at home all the time:nope: and thinking abt ttc


----------



## akshustobemom

hey girls...m af is due on 10th july..it is only 3rd july..i had EWCM on 12th cd..when to take the test??

after missing my periods??is it too early to take it now??


----------



## wantbb2

Well ladies af is here with a vengeance! Painkillers for me all day I think! Onwards and upwards to the next try... Good luck to all waiting for bfp's see you all soon :hugs:


----------



## akshustobemom

wantbb2 said:


> Well ladies af is here with a vengeance! Painkillers for me all day I think! Onwards and upwards to the next try... Good luck to all waiting for bfp's see you all soon :hugs:

all the best dear:hugs::hugs::hugs:

lotssss of luck for ur next cycle:flower:


----------



## Grey Eyes

akshustobemom said:


> hey girls...m af is due on 10th july..it is only 3rd july..i had EWCM on 12th cd..when to take the test??
> 
> after missing my periods??is it too early to take it now??

I didn't get my bfp until 3 days before my expected AF. So I would say you could test but it would be no surprise if its bfn. i would wait at least another 5 days :thumbup: TWW is a bugger! :nope:


----------



## akshustobemom

Grey Eyes said:


> akshustobemom said:
> 
> 
> hey girls...m af is due on 10th july..it is only 3rd july..i had EWCM on 12th cd..when to take the test??
> 
> after missing my periods??is it too early to take it now??
> 
> I didn't get my bfp until 3 days before my expected AF. So I would say you could test but it would be no surprise if its bfn. i would wait at least another 5 days :thumbup: TWW is a bugger! :nope:Click to expand...

Ok Coy..will test on 8th of july and get a straight BFP(i have never seen that one:cry:)


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura- no, this new medication for dh is to help lower glucose but also to lower triglicerides...the super high sugar has pushed his trigliceride level into extremly dangerous numbers :shock: so he has to take it...and this is the only one out of three that he is not severely allergic too! :dohh: Poor guy! But it is a huge help to me when doc is frowning at me and assistant (the one with crush ondh) is smirking at me for gaining 7 pounds (Bee-otch!) lol, it helps when dh stands up and says it doesn't matter and tells me to keep what I have been doing just to kick out the evil noodle :haha: I think he is right, whenever it comes to the physique he is pretty expert :shrug: Especially when he tells me I look nice, then he is downright genius! :rofl:


----------



## Grey Eyes

akshustobemom said:


> Grey Eyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akshustobemom said:
> 
> 
> hey girls...m af is due on 10th july..it is only 3rd july..i had EWCM on 12th cd..when to take the test??
> 
> after missing my periods??is it too early to take it now??
> 
> I didn't get my bfp until 3 days before my expected AF. So I would say you could test but it would be no surprise if its bfn. i would wait at least another 5 days :thumbup: TWW is a bugger! :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Ok Coy..will test on 8th of july and get a straight BFP(i have never seen that one:cry:)Click to expand...

Got my fx'd for you! I did test at 9 dpo but got a bfn then the next morning- bfp! I was happy. So often that one day or half day makes all the difference.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Ah, I am so tired I think I will skip my shower and go straight to bed. Usually I take a shower just to relax (force of habit from my work-labor days) but don't think I'll have any trouble sleeping tonight! :thumbup:

Re: diet. I am feeling better after skipping on the noodle soup...I miss the hot sauce but am craving healthier stuff now - like apples. I bought nectarines, cantaloupe, and watermelon today :cloud9: When I keep fruit in the house the girls don't even remember to ask for candy! :thumbup: Plus I am keeping up my daily walking, so much nicer in the cool crisp morning! I am such a nightowl the morning is a novelty for me :blush:


----------



## SLCMommy

Wow. I'm just an emotional wreck right now. :cry: Ya know, my first OB appointment with my midwife is tomorrow and I thought i'd be excited..and I am but I didn't imagine myself to feel the way I feel. :nope:

I am feeling very...worried. :shrug: Like, on the verge of tears worried. Everything is running through my mind.

What if I get a dating scan and no fetal heartbeat is detected? 

What if I don't get a dating scan and then I'm all mad because I didn't? Will I be even more worried?

I haven't felt as "sick" as what I was with my past pregnancy, but maybe I am too early? Maybe I am just lucky this time around? ... Or... is there something wrong with baby?

With my last pregnancy, the day I found out I lost him I felt great. 

I almost vomited today, but I didn't. I've been able to eat...my breasts are not sore... I really truly don't have the FULL hard (like I hate my life, I am in hell, when will this be over? symptoms, lol )on pregnancy miserable symptoms so I'm worried maybe it's another MMC and anything I've experienced thus far is all in my head. 



Honestly... I'm just scared. Sick-to-my-stomach, :sick::sad1: post traumatic stress scared. I seriously just want to cry... ugh....


----------



## lauraemily17

SLCMommy said:


> Wow. I'm just an emotional wreck right now. :cry: Ya know, my first OB appointment with my midwife is tomorrow and I thought i'd be excited..and I am but I didn't imagine myself to feel the way I feel. :nope:
> 
> I am feeling very...worried. :shrug: Like, on the verge of tears worried. Everything is running through my mind.
> 
> What if I get a dating scan and no fetal heartbeat is detected?
> 
> What if I don't get a dating scan and then I'm all mad because I didn't? Will I be even more worried?
> 
> I haven't felt as "sick" as what I was with my past pregnancy, but maybe I am too early? Maybe I am just lucky this time around? ... Or... is there something wrong with baby?
> 
> With my last pregnancy, the day I found out I lost him I felt great.
> 
> I almost vomited today, but I didn't. I've been able to eat...my breasts are not sore... I really truly don't have the FULL hard (like I hate my life, I am in hell, when will this be over? symptoms, lol )on pregnancy miserable symptoms so I'm worried maybe it's another MMC and anything I've experienced thus far is all in my head.
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly... I'm just scared. Sick-to-my-stomach, :sick::sad1: post traumatic stress scared. I seriously just want to cry... ugh....

It is totally normal to feel that way after a loss Ashley. :hugs: :hugs: 

Unfortunately once you have had a mc you never truly fully enjoy being pregnant. There's always that what if at the back of your mind. We felt sick every time we had a scan, especially the 12 week one. That was the scariest I think. 

Make sure you talk to your DH about how you're feeling. You need to stay strong for each other & take everyday as it comes. Every pregnancy is different so please don't read into all the symptoms, you're really bad sickness last time might have actually been due to a problem. Have faith that it will all work out this time.


----------



## SpudsMama

Wow, Coy, you actually stopped with the noodles?! You know, you passed that craving onto me yesterday! 

Ashley - big :hugs: !! I don't have any experience with loss, but I can see why it would be so tough, especially during a new pregnancy. 

Laura - Yay for having Xander back with you on the ward! Oh, and happy due date! :haha:


----------



## shradha

laura - So relieved to know that Xander is better..... :hugs: Take care and dont stress....Xander will be fine........ I am praying for him ...


----------



## shradha

Pino6161 said:


> Hi :hi: My name is Saundra and I have been TTC for 2 years. I am currently 9 DPO. I was wondering if I could join you guys in your group?? :hugs:

Saundra - Welcome! Wow..you are 9dpo....so when are starting to test??? I was so impatient ....I began testing from 9dpo itself...:flower:


----------



## Pino6161

I took a test at 7 DPO, and it was way to early and BFN. Now I am scared to test again. For the first time this cycle I actually told my OH the ins and out of everything. The CBFM, BBT, SMEP, etc. Now this cycle his hopes are waaayyy up, and it is alot of pressure. I am scared of letting him down.


----------



## shradha

akshustobemom said:


> Hi Shradha..
> 
> Networking engineer..good..i was working as telecom engineer
> 
> Now planning to write bank exams..me and DH live alone..so it is really lonely to sit at home all the time:nope: and thinking abt ttc

Wow ....bank exams...all the best!!! I can understand the frustration when you are ttc......Dont worry..everything will be fine.... you can start testing 2 days before AF is expected.... All the best...keeping fingers crossed for you....


----------



## shradha

wantbb2 said:


> Well ladies af is here with a vengeance! Painkillers for me all day I think! Onwards and upwards to the next try... Good luck to all waiting for bfp's see you all soon :hugs:

So sorry that AF arrived ....... But now you must start planning for the next cycle..... dont worry....keep trying.....:thumbup:may be next month you will get your :bfp:......


----------



## shradha

Pino6161 said:


> I took a test at 7 DPO, and it was way to early and BFN. Now I am scared to test again. For the first time this cycle I actually told my OH the ins and out of everything. The CBFM, BBT, SMEP, etc. Now this cycle his hopes are waaayyy up, and it is alot of pressure. I am scared of letting him down.

Even I got fed up....7dpo is too early.....start from 10dpo.... I started from 9dpo till 12dpo...got :bfn: and I stopped testing.....but again tested on 14dpo... The wait can be sooo frustrating...... but what is most important that you must not stress now and relax...... juat dont think about it.... Everything will be fine...It is easy said than done..I know but ...you must be calm
:hugs:


----------



## shradha

Patrice- Your temps are really giving me a lot to hope...... All the best:thumbup:


----------



## shradha

msperry- Booo to AF...... Dont worry.... We all have gone through that phase....of sorrow and disappointment.....Be strong and start planning about next cycle with a bang:hugs::thumbup:


----------



## shradha

Steph- Missing you dear...

Coy- Good you are eating well..fruits.... You are working hard....you should rest once in a while..... I know you are a strong lady but even a strong lady needs rest...... :hugs: How are assignments going on?


----------



## shradha

Ashley - Dont worry...I know the feeling ..even I am very scared and worried about my scan..... But dont think bad.....think good things...I am sure the baby is healthy and happy....you need to be strong..... Yesterday I had an emotional breakdown ... I keep talking to baby and feel good......:hugs: Everything will be good ...trust me.... All the best:thumbup:


----------



## shradha

Suddenly I feel I have lost all my energy...........always feel tired and restless.... Dont feel like cooking at all.... but when I go to cook I feel like throwing up..... So today I put a mask and cooked.....my appetite has gone....Just have to eat little and I feel I am stuffed....:dohh:... MIL was saying this phase will pass on and soon I will start craving and eating well....:hugs:


----------



## Pino6161

shrada--- thanks!! I try my best to stay calm just cause I don't want to stress the with to coming :haha:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies! 

Ashley- it's totally normal to feel this emotional, especially after a loss. My first pregnancy ended in an mc (very early) but dh and I were so worried when I immediately got prego again. And then all that worry for nothing, my next 2 consecutive pregnancies were perfect! :thumbup: So understand your worry but don't let it make you too afraid to be happy :hugs: I completely understand how you feel :friends:

Shradha- aha, ms got you, eh? Well it does pass! And the mask is a good idea, I know I was very sensative to smells...even the smell of mint to make me gag. I found antacids (like tums) helped a lot, just sucking on one or chew one...crackers almost always nibblig on one, bread--anything that absorbs the acid :thumbup:

Laura- cute pic of Xander on fb :haha: He's a darling, I bet you are soo proud :hugs:

Emma- good! You can keep the noodle craving, 'cause I don't want it anymore :haha: I love the hot sauce aspect of it but noodles and I have suffered a divorce, and I just can't go back there :sad2: lol! Seriously tho, I have a huge issue with packing on carb-related poundage :haha: Not all women do...Just me I think :)


----------



## SpudsMama

Coy, I actually did well today and didn't eat any noodles :smug: Granted it was only because I didn't have any in the cupboard but it still counts! :haha: 

Shradha, sorry to hear about the fatigue and morning sickness catching up with you :nope: I was quite sensitive to smells too, and two of them still linger, even at this late stage. I can't be around curry or funnily enough, the frying pan because they smell revolting to me :sick:


----------



## Pino6161

Just took a test. BFN :cry:


----------



## SpudsMama

Pino6161 said:


> Just took a test. BFN :cry:

:hugs: 

10dpo is still early and your temp is well above the cover-line so you're still in the game! I really hope this cycle turns around for you :flower: xx


----------



## Pino6161

I really just HATE seeing only one line!! :cry:


----------



## lauraemily17

We're going home!!!!

:D :happydance: :headspin: :D :happydance: :headspin:


----------



## SpudsMama

lauraemily17 said:


> We're going home!!!!
> 
> :D :happydance: :headspin: :D :happydance: :headspin:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Great news!! xx


----------



## Grey Eyes

Pino6161 said:


> I really just HATE seeing only one line!! :cry:

I agree with Emma- 10 dpo isoftent oo early because implantation dates vary...Maybe test in another 3-4 days or so. Temps look awesome :thumbup:


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> We're going home!!!!
> 
> :D :happydance: :headspin: :D :happydance: :headspin:

Yay! Congrats, so happy everything is going well ! :hugs: :)


----------



## Steph32

A little late on all the posts, but just read about Xander having to stay at the hospital... is he okay now??? What was the problem exactly?


----------



## Steph32

I'm so behind on all the happenings :( And looks like we got a new crop of ttc'ers on here!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> A little late on all the posts, but just read about Xander having to stay at the hospital... is he okay now??? What was the problem exactly?

Hi Steph--Xander started to exhibit emergency symptoms of extremly low glucose levels and his blood platlets were low. So they had to stay in hospital for a few days until he got better. Apparently all is well though now and they are being released today :happydance:


----------



## mzswizz

ashley-E2 is seaman recruit. It is a higher rank than E1 and you get more money and also we just took away the 9 month wait to become an E2.

shradha-im thinking af is on her way. my temps are dropping now and ive been crampy.

laura-yay glad that you two can finally go home!!!1

AFM, im 11dpo and my temp is 98.02 so its slowly decreasing so it seems AF is on its way here :thumbup: I tested today and it was a bfn so it looks like i will be able to go to boot camp after all :happydance: Well today is DH's last day here at home with me. He has to go to the hotel tomorrow at 13:00 (1pm) and I will see him again on the 5th @ 12:00 when he gets sworn in before leaving to boot camp. Cant believe the time flew by so quickly. Atleast, I have you ladies to help me through it until I leave in a few weeks. Today, I have been crampy so im thinking AF is coming right on schedule :thumbup: We shall see.


----------



## SLCMommy

Yeah well... I'm so IRRITATED!!!:growlmad:

Got to my appointment. Was told they can't take me as a patient because I am high risk. Said they would mark the appointment as "canceled" so I don't get charged. I told her that I would still stay within the health system, so blood draws, dating scan, etc... would all be in the notes for whoever can take me. She said nope...you are "high risk" and I don't want to charge you...

.....I'm like duh...apparently she wasn't listening.:brat::gun:

So, guess where I am stuck at? The OB I had before. Can you see the steam coming out of my ears? Okay, well. Fine. At this point I just want some prenatal care. However, I can't get in until the 23rd. So, I'll be like, 9 - 11 weeks. But, honestly, I have no clue...so whatever. 

...Pretty much really disliking life right now.

:devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil:


----------



## ALPDULUTH

well, took a test this a.m. and a :bfn: but still no AF. So idk. I'm out of tests and now I'm just waiting for the :witch: to rear her ugly little head.


----------



## SLCMommy

Alicia - LMAO "rear her ugly little head".... :/

I'm just so effin frustrated! Good thing this isn't my first pregnancy... if this is how gross healthcare will be here, I might as well wing it and have a home birth. After all, apparently the physicians here butcher people in surgery anyways so whats the use of seeing a "high risk" patient early? Grrrrrrrrrrrr......


----------



## Pino6161

Do they have a birthing center in Utah? They are more pricey, and insurance usually doesn't cover it all, but they birthing center here in Tucson, AZ is great. A home birth could be great as well though. Anything to stay away from hospitals! They are horrible. I'm not sure about up there but I don't like the ones here


----------



## SLCMommy

Pino6161 said:


> Do they have a birthing center in Utah? They are more pricey, and insurance usually doesn't cover it all, but they birthing center here in Tucson, AZ is great. A home birth could be great as well though. Anything to stay away from hospitals! They are horrible. I'm not sure about up there but I don't like the ones here

lol I was just being frustrated. I'll need a c-section actually :(


----------



## Pino6161

Oh I am sorry sweetie :hugs: but at least you know either way at the end you will have your little one :hugs:


----------



## Steph32

Ashley- WAIT... the OB that botched your surgery?!?! Who said you have to go back to him? Can't you find a new OB? And I'm sure another one would not recommend you waiting until 9-11 weeks, especially being high risk. If you're high risk they usually like to see you and do an u/s as early as possible to confirm viability of the fetus. Find another OB in your area!


----------



## SLCMommy

Steph32 said:


> Ashley- WAIT... the OB that botched your surgery?!?! Who said you have to go back to him? Can't you find a new OB? And I'm sure another one would not recommend you waiting until 9-11 weeks, especially being high risk. If you're high risk they usually like to see you and do an u/s as early as possible to confirm viability of the fetus. Find another OB in your area!

I am leaving out of town just for tomorrow, but on Friday I am calling around to the other OBs that are covered by my insurance and seeing if they can get me in sooner. Otherwise, I honestly don't have another place to go... :shrug::cry:


----------



## Grey Eyes

SLCMommy said:


> Steph32 said:
> 
> 
> Ashley- WAIT... the OB that botched your surgery?!?! Who said you have to go back to him? Can't you find a new OB? And I'm sure another one would not recommend you waiting until 9-11 weeks, especially being high risk. If you're high risk they usually like to see you and do an u/s as early as possible to confirm viability of the fetus. Find another OB in your area!
> 
> I am leaving out of town just for tomorrow, but on Friday I am calling around to the other OBs that are covered by my insurance and seeing if they can get me in sooner. Otherwise, I honestly don't have another place to go... :shrug::cry:Click to expand...

Well this sucks! Imagine a healthcare provider refusing to service based on high-risk! :growlmad: Can I ask why they consider you high-risk? Anyway, I don't think you have anything to worry about with this pregnancy Ashley, but I would advise getting an appointment just because you're a woman and you will worry without one (I know, that's what I do too :haha:) Plus you'll want to get yor blood work done, etc. Can you PM me the name of your former/current OB? I am going to ask my doc for a reference toward your area and would like to know what name to avoid.... His wife is a mw in Logan (I think?) and he swears she is aweosme :shrug: but he should have a good reference. Hang in there!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies!

AFM- today was an odd day....I went for my usual walk just so's I don't get bigger and fatter :growlmad: then spent most of the day on my school assignment. Took a break from my annoying academic team though :rofl: Felt almost like a day off! :p 

Then just cooked dinner (steamed skinless chicken breast and green salad) and played outside with the girls for a while. Ok, well, "play" constituted working out with my weights, doing push-ups (modifed because of my belly :blush:) squats, etc.... But I got to blast rock music which really annoyed my neighbors :haha: Nothing like Queen and Billy Idol, maybe a little Bono....as long as its loud :rofl: Then bathed the girls, got ready for bed...I am exhausted and didn;t really do much though :shrug:

I am really trying to focus on eating healthy and staying active so my only "butt-time" (sitting) is when I am doing school or, erll, eating :haha: But i think I eat okay? No junk...what I consider "junk" is cottage cheese or 2% as opposed to skim...so maybe not too bad. I am just still amazed my doc told me to slow down on weight gain :shrug: I've never had a doc tell me that before! :shrug: Feels weird :haha:


----------



## SLCMommy

I was having sharp cramps today, along side with loose stool and now I went to wipe discharge/cm and it was tinted pink... what should I do?


----------



## Grey Eyes

SLCMommy said:


> I was having sharp cramps today, along side with loose stool and now I went to wipe discharge/cm and it was tinted pink... what should I do?

Don't worry first of all-- first few weeks of pregnancy all brings some crampiness with it and I remember having slight pink tinged cm also. In fact I just checked the chart I kept and my pink cm was about a week after bfp and the crampiness/twingy pains I felt were like 2.5-3 weeks aftetr bfp. So it could just be very natural body changes! Try not to worry or stress :hugs:


----------



## Grey Eyes

SLCMommy said:


> I was having sharp cramps today, along side with loose stool and now I went to wipe discharge/cm and it was tinted pink... what should I do?

I know you are scared crazy it is another mc but nothing right now points to that! So try to relax, take a few deep breaths, and if you are really worried demand an u/s just to check everything. That would help put your mind at ease!


----------



## SLCMommy

Grey Eyes said:


> SLCMommy said:
> 
> 
> I was having sharp cramps today, along side with loose stool and now I went to wipe discharge/cm and it was tinted pink... what should I do?
> 
> Don't worry first of all-- first few weeks of pregnancy all brings some crampiness with it and I remember having slight pink tinged cm also. In fact I just checked the chart I kept and my pink cm was about a week after bfp and the crampiness/twingy pains I felt were like 2.5-3 weeks aftetr bfp. So it could just be very natural body changes! Try not to worry or stress :hugs:Click to expand...

Okay! Thanks :hugs: I'm freaked out. LOL. I guess I really shouldn't worry unless it actually is RED but...yikes. Not really what I want to see before I go out of town tomorrow morning... :nope:


----------



## Grey Eyes

I know-- freaking out is what we do best! :hugs: But relax if you can and try not to worry.


----------



## Steph32

Try not to worry, that won't do any good for you! I know that pink discharge and even full on bleeding throughout the 1st tri can be normal. I had a friend who bled heavily through the whole first tri and she kept having u/s done and baby was fine. He was born totally healthy too. So hang in there, don't get ahead of yourself--nothing to worry about!


----------



## SpudsMama

Ashley - What they said ^^^ Pink CM/spotting can be completely normal during first tri. Just try to rest up! :hugs: 

Steph - How are you and Brandon doing now? 

Laura - How are things going at home? xx


----------



## akshustobemom

Coy and Shradha..

I had a spare Pregnancy test kit and tested( not with early morning u****!! coz i kinda remembered only at 11AM).

Got a biiiiiiggggg darrrrkkkkkk:bfn:

i know u girls told me not to test.Hmmm out of curiosity i did:cry:

will wait till 8th and test..thanx for the support ladies...


----------



## lauraemily17

Ashley - big hugs but like the girls say its really quite common. For you it may just be from scar tissue or something, that happened to my friend & she still has spotting sometimes & she's now 28 weeks. 

Coy - Your dinners always sound do yummy, can you come and cook for us??!! 

Emma - its just great to be home but I did have a bit of a hormonal wobble again last night. I was warned this happens around now so trying to take it in my stride. I guess I feel a bit overwhelmed that we've got this tiny little person to look after. I'm overfilled with joy & a bit scared. Last night, the first night in our bed since he was born I also really really missed the bump!! Even though he's in the Moses basket next to the bed!! Last night was also first night for DH & bless him, he's knackered & Xanders actually really good only waking up a couple of times, feeding & having a nappy change & going back to sleep. He said to me this morning he hadnt realised how tiring it is being woken & now understands why I'm so tired as I've been doing it for almost a week after 2 days of no sleep! He's great though. He's just brought me a coffee & bacon butty to bed!!

Steph - how is Brandon? Are you still feeding on demand? It was really difficult feeding Xander to start with, he just didn't take to the breast. He would literally clamp his mouth shut & give me this stubborn little look as if to say no Mummy, it's too hard work!! The poor feeding along with being born with low blood sugar meant it just got worse & he ended up having a couple of fit like episodes. The first while I was holding him. It was just horrible & I'll never forget how he looked, it terrified us. Pushed the emergency buzzer in our room & about 10 midwives came running in!!! Along with the low blood sugar he also had low platelets only 40 when it should be 100. They thought the 2 may have been connected & he was taken to the special care baby unit to be monitored & put on a glucose drip to increase his blood sugar. Once his blood sugar was back to normal the difference in him was huge, do much more alert! Still had a few probs feeding but the staff in the unit were brilliant & helped loads with positions & things. It did take giving him a bottle in the end which he downed but I think he liked the full tummy feeling & breast feeds great now! His platelets finally went up yesterday to 83 from 50 the day before. They suspected they would sort themselves out in time after they ruled out an infection. They suspect DH & I have incompatible blood even though we're both A+. There's still antibodies which can cause probs. so all of us have had blood sent off to specialists for assessment. We're thinking if that is it it may finally explain the miscarriages!! Makes Xander a very special little boy. He's clearly a fighter!! He's been poked & prodded so much over the last week he really should be very grumpy but he's not. We're back to the hospital on Friday for more blood tests for him as well.


----------



## shradha

Pino6161 said:


> I really just HATE seeing only one line!! :cry:

Can understand the feeling.......the anticipation..but you still have time.... 10dpo is early.... I am sure within 2-4 days you will surely get a result...:thumbup:


----------



## shradha

lauraemily17 said:


> We're going home!!!!
> 
> :D :happydance: :headspin: :D :happydance: :headspin:

 Hurray!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::hugs:....must be wanting to go home....Dh must be so happy......


----------



## shradha

akshustobemom said:


> Coy and Shradha..
> 
> I had a spare Pregnancy test kit and tested( not with early morning u****!! coz i kinda remembered only at 11AM).
> 
> Got a biiiiiiggggg darrrrkkkkkk:bfn:
> 
> i know u girls told me not to test.Hmmm out of curiosity i did:cry:
> 
> will wait till 8th and test..thanx for the support ladies...

Akshu..the preg kit that we get in India do not predict early preg...like the kits what they get abroad.....so unless its 12dpo and more it will not show...... I got mine on 14dpo... so dont lose hope..get few more kits...and test after 2 days....I tested with apollo preg kit, preganews in the evening at 4 pm....so nothing to worry.....I too used to think morning is best..but you can test anytime... no probs..... The wait, the curiosity is normal.....Dont feel depressed.... you can test again.... :thumbup:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Good evening Shradha! (I am guessing you are probably in bed by now?!) It is noon here...the girls and I took a hike up into the hills a short distance then home again. The sun always starts to get hot in July and it is showing in the morning now. Best time for my walks are just as it's coming up :thumbup:

How are you feeling? Nausea is normal, emotions are normal, lol, sometimes you feel like a different person :wacko: Totally normal :)


----------



## shradha

Today morning was feeling so dull......had to go shopping for fruits.....met my neighbour...I dont know how she understood.....She started asking me..wow shradha you are glowing...are you expecting? I just blushed......:flower:...but i dont think I am glowing....:shrug:...I feel so sick and tired......I think my MIL must have told her...... I keep getting some tingling sensation in my belly now and then.......I guess have to wait till the scan..... My mom will be coming over next thursday to stay with me for 3 months........ MIL will be going to canada this saturday. SIL is better now...today she will be discharged..

Coy- wow...I am getting so much of positiveness from you........... eating healthy....exercising...... good !!!!!!!!!! I am happy for you....

Steph - how are things going on? Waiting to hear the birth story from you and laura.... 

Patrice- Oh..........I guess its going to be boot camp for you......

Alicia- Keep testing:thumbup:


----------



## shradha

Grey Eyes said:


> Good evening Shradha! (I am guessing you are probably in bed by now?!) It is noon here...the girls and I took a hike up into the hills a short distance then home again. The sun always starts to get hot in July and it is showing in the morning now. Best time for my walks are just as it's coming up :thumbup:
> 
> How are you feeling? Nausea is normal, emotions are normal, lol, sometimes you feel like a different person :wacko: Totally normal :)

yes..........I feel different.........I feel my body has become all weak and loose.....Terrible mood swings......... today I felt like eating something sour..... tasted some lime pickle which MIL has made....


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-hoping you can find an ob soon!

to the newcomers-FXed for you and hope you catch those eggys!!!

Laura-How is baby Xander?

Steph-How Brandon doing?

Coy & Emma-How are you ladies doing?

Shradha-Yes boot camp it is which I was rooting for thank goodness!

AFM, im 12dpo and my temp consistently is dropping and is now 97.89 so i give it a few days before AF arrives :happydance: Well even though today is the 4th of July, i will be celebrating alone :cry: I just came back home from taking my DH to the recruiter's office so he can go to the hotel. I will be able to say my final see you later tomorrow. It's a sad moment because we have ALWAYS been together so parting for months will be hard but I believe we will get through it and it will make us stronger. I think I have cried my eyes out enough for right now but I have a feeling it will happen again. Well im glad AF is on her way because now I will be able to go to boot camp and also i wont be alone going through the pregnancy without DH. DH and I made the decision to just cancel the doc appt and go to the doc once we get stationed so we dont have to worry about the high copays etc ($55 each visit to see my ob/gyn). So now im just alone in the half empty house and cant wait to see DH tomorrow so I can give him a BIG hug before he leaves. Its sad but Im strong and believe we both will get through it.


----------



## Grey Eyes

mzswizz said:


> Ashley-hoping you can find an ob soon!
> 
> to the newcomers-FXed for you and hope you catch those eggys!!!
> 
> Laura-How is baby Xander?
> 
> Steph-How Brandon doing?
> 
> Coy & Emma-How are you ladies doing?
> 
> Shradha-Yes boot camp it is which I was rooting for thank goodness!
> 
> AFM, im 12dpo and my temp consistently is dropping and is now 97.89 so i give it a few days before AF arrives :happydance: Well even though today is the 4th of July, i will be celebrating alone :cry: I just came back home from taking my DH to the recruiter's office so he can go to the hotel. I will be able to say my final see you later tomorrow. It's a sad moment because we have ALWAYS been together so parting for months will be hard but I believe we will get through it and it will make us stronger. I think I have cried my eyes out enough for right now but I have a feeling it will happen again. Well im glad AF is on her way because now I will be able to go to boot camp and also i wont be alone going through the pregnancy without DH. DH and I made the decision to just cancel the doc appt and go to the doc once we get stationed so we dont have to worry about the high copays etc ($55 each visit to see my ob/gyn). So now im just alone in the half empty house and cant wait to see DH tomorrow so I can give him a BIG hug before he leaves. Its sad but Im strong and believe we both will get through it.

Aw, Patrice, it is tough isn't it? My dh and I have been together now for almost 10 years - every single day of it! :) Whenever we are apart even for a few hours it is hard. But you will get thorugh it and yes- be stronger for it :hugs: And time will fly. I think you need to find a new diversion to help you pass the time. Just make sure it isn't chocolate and ice cream (which is just what I'd want to do) :haha: or all that hard work training will be lost! lol :) You leave in September? When does dh get back?


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-i leave on July 23rd so actually in a few weeks. And I will see DH tomorrow for his sworn in before he is shipped off to boto camp. I might even see him at boot camp because we will be in the same facility :thumbup: It is tough for now but with all the cleaning up, paying the bills and working out i will be doing, it will make time fly and especially when i get into boot camp. So im excited and ready to go but at the same time just missing dh so much because now i have to sleep alone in our bed and usually i cuddle up to him to go to sleep.


----------



## akshustobemom

Coy..u and girls climb where??hill??do u have one near ur house???wow....sounds really cool..i mean will it be full of plants and trees???i wanna see ur place..your house sounds like a perfect place for vacation ha ha

how r u??hws health???eating properly???


----------



## akshustobemom

Hi Shradha...

I did the test with the free HPT which i got with opk..will tell my DH to get one hpt while coming home..will do it day after tomo..Hope it is BFP

When is ur DOC apnt???MIL told neighbour??it happens..My DH feels that his mom cannoy keep any secret..so we dint even tell her that we aretrying for a baby..Otherwise she is a nice lady


----------



## Steph32

Wow Laura, that must have been so scary! I'm sorry you had to experience that. So glad Xander is okay though. So is this something they will continue to monitor with him, do they say if it's totally cured or if he'll have a problem with his platelets and blood sugar? I didn't know the 2 were related, and it does seem odd that it is a blood compatibility issue if both you and DH are A+. Are they giving you any more information about it? I kind of know how you feel about all the pokes and prods, Brandon had to be pricked every few hours at the hospital to monitor his BS because of my GD. All was fine though. But man, those nurses at the hospital were just relentless and always barging in our room to bug us about something. Well I'm glad everything is okay and the team at your hospital knew what to do... and that's great you are breastfeeding successfully now!

I am still kind of feeding on demand and he is still EBF. Haven't introduced a bottle yet, although we gave him a paci pretty much right away because he has a very strong rooting reflex and would nurse all day long if I let him. He is having slightly longer stretches at night, he'll go from 2 1/2- 3 hours which is good... better than 2 hours!

Patrice- Stay strong, I know how hard it is for you to be away from your DH cause I know how close you two are. But this will be good for you guys and your future family and I know you'll get through this as you have a strong marriage.

Shradha- Sorry if I may have missed this, but have you had your first OB appt yet?

Ashley- How are you doing now? Any more pink discharge?

Coy- Have you had any more ultrasounds? Will you be getting a 3D/4D one?

Well, as they say, I should "sleep when the baby sleeps" so seeing that the baby is sleeping I should do just that...

Sorry I haven't gotten around to writing my birth story, I never really did the first time around so I really don't want to procrastinate too long!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi Ladies!

Ashku- yes, we have hills near our town, in it, around it, lol...Tons of plant life:thumbup:

Steph- write your birth story so I can "hear" it, lol! Before you forget stuff :winkwink:

Laura- resting up at all? I bet not, not just yet anyway, the first couple weeks is the toughest in ,y opinion then things seem to regulate. :)

Patrice- you'll be off soon too then, the short wait will make it easier!

Shradha- hw are you feeling?

Ashley- how are you today?

Sorry if I am brief tonight ladies, I am utterly exhausted! I searched the garage today for a specific fan that dh and I install in our bedroom window every summer as it has been so hot at night...Well, by time I remembered to look for it it felt about 200 degrees in the garage! :wacko: So it was hot and dusty and I searched forever, moving boxes, etc...until I sat down to think where I would have stored the fan. Guess where I found it? Yep. In my bedroom, propped against the wall by the window behind the drapes - still plugged in :dohh: :dohh: Aaargh!

Then we all went out in our front yard and sat on the tailgate of our truck to watch fireworks, that was fun! The girls had fun, it was an adventure because it was "dark" outside :haha:

Then I managed to give them milk, brush their teeth, put pajamas on them and get them tucked in bed and asleep, washed the dinner dishes, cleaned the kitchen, cleaned the living room floor (there was grass and crackers everywhere :shrug: , banged out an assignment that I forgot was due tonight :dohh: and took a shower and washed my clothes (jeans, shirt, everything) BY HAND- *wtf was I thinking?? Serious baby brain! * Anyway after the firworks that all took place in about an hour so I am "whupped" as they say, lol! Shower felt great though! Now I am trying to convince myself I'm not hungry and go to bed! :rofl:


----------



## shradha

Coy- you are one super women.....Hatsoff dear............cant imagine......I feel so tired all the time.....how do you do it?? taking care of 2 kids , dh and home, studies???? where do you get all that stamina and strength....I just feel like sleeping..thinking about cooking and all is making me go mad......:growlmad:.....


----------



## shradha

Steph - Hope you are taking full rest..... How is Brandon doing? I will be going for my first scan on 13th july..... very curious......

Laura- how are you feeling? Hope Xander is doing good..

Patrice - Awww...Dont worry ..its matter of time soon you will be with DH..... days will fly away....


----------



## Grey Eyes

Shradha- Yay!for your first scan! :happydance: Only about a week away, the time will fly :thumbup: Re: your exhaustion- it's normal for first trimester. Your body is doing so much you are working hard even when you are asleep. Making baby, making placenta, making more blood--everything and it takes its toll on your natural energy. Rest as much as you need and try not to worry about getting stuff done! Glad your mom is coming to help take care :hugs:


----------



## shradha

Akshu- Yeh ...... I know....MIL cant keep any secrets...Its fine...I have still not told my relatives....my mom had told me not to tell anyone before 3 months.....you must be aware of the customs and all.... so I was a bit hesistant...thats all.... She is good to me too.... All the best :dust:

Ashley - how are doing?

Meperry- are you tempg? how are you?


----------



## Grey Eyes

Woke up fairly refreshed today...found out that is because it rained all night long :cloud9: I always rest better in the rainy weather. Although I did get woke up several times last night by my children, lol...Kids. :roll: Today I took my morning walk in a light rain sprinkle, it was nice. Trying to decide what to do with this cool day...should I clean in the house, finish the girls room (I need to organize their clothes is all that's left really) or clean out my closet - dh has taken most of it over so I never really use it anymore...I thought the _wife _was supposed to take over the _husbands_ closet?? :growlmad: lol...Anyway I am now stuck folding my clothes next to my bed and am starting to get more than a little pissed about it. Once I "hulk out" and get angry I will get some serious changing done in here :haha:

Or maybe I should focus on emptying, cleaning, and reorganizing the garage? *Noooooo!* (lol).


----------



## Grey Eyes

Plus I am suddenly a little more than peeved at dh- not his fault really, prob just my hormones. He told me about Hawaii years ago and that they had nude beaches there...I teased him about it and he shrugged and told me how all the women were fake- barbie dolls, etc, fake bbs, fake tans, bla bla...so I joked about how he wouldn't want me ona nude beach for all to see and he stated firmly "Of course not!!" And I (being and idiot) pressed him with the compliment-hunting comment "why? would you be embarassed at me or something?" to which he replied seriously "Of course not! There are a lot of really fat guys and big huge ladies that go to those things too".

:saywhat:



Now I ask you. Would you assume he is calling me huge, heavy, and fat?! :growlmad:. I have decided it hurt my feelings and now he can't figure out why I am mad at him. I think I shouldn't set myself up for stuff like that especially since I would never attend a nude beach ever in my life anyway! Sigh. :dohh: lol


----------



## SpudsMama

Coy, all I have to say on the matter is... MEN! :roll: I think he was just trying to say that if a lot of "big huge ladies" go to those beaches, then of course he wouldn't be embarrassed by you when you're so slim and toned (which FYI, you _are_ from what I've seen of your pics! I look like an elephant compared to you! :rofl:) xx


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-Men just dont know how to word things correctly sometimes :dohh:

Steph-Thanks and yes I believe we will get through this. I believe time will just fly by. Only 18 more days!!!

AFM, i am officially cd1 today :happydance: My temp dropped below coverline to 97.26 today so i knew since this morning, that AF will most likely be here today or tomorrow. Well today was very heartfelt. The family and I got to be with DH as much as possible before he had to leave to go to the airport. I miss him dearly already :cry: But atleast I have 18 days before I get to see him again :thumbup: So atleast everything has worked itself out. I got to spend time with dh before he left, i got AF today and now i get to go to boot camp :happydance: AF made herself known. I was in the store with MIL and nephew and I started getting bad cramps followed by sharp pains in my back and I knew that it was AF on her way. By the time I made it to my mom house to visit before they went out of town and I used the bathroom, she came full on so i made it just in time and didnt mess up my underwear or anything :thumbup: Well, atleast now I know how my chart & temps suppose to look when I ov. And looks like i dont have a progesterone issue at all so thats another good thing. So now Seamen Recruit Clayton is awaiting departure from the airport and im waiting patiently by the phone for his phone call letting me know he made it there safely and then in 18 days im next and I too go from Future Sailor Clayton to Seamen Recruit Clayton! So im excited and nervous at the same time.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice & Emma- thanks! I am feeling better now, I went and "shopped it off" like a real woman :haha: I am very happy because I have a baby bassinet that I used with both girls, it is white with a hood, some kind of woven material. But now that I have this huge oak desk in my room I didn't have room for it next tot he bed so have been in a quandarry about it! :wacko: But look what I found today Brand New (second-hand shop but still new with tags on it!) for- get this- $8.00!!! Eight bucks, I can't believe it. It's cute and small and rolls perfectly and is light enough to move from room to room wherever I will be at.

So my bargain shopping made me feel better :haha:


https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o611/greyeyes3/pram2012003.jpg

https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o611/greyeyes3/pram2012002.jpg


----------



## shradha

Coy - wow...its so cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::hugs: perfect for our princess!!!!!!!! I wish I could also do some shopping...... I just loved it


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies! Whata day today :wacko: Lol! My dh stepped out to maintain the side of our fence, e.g., clearing away the survey marker so that it is visable, clearing weeds etc. Our CRAZY neighbors husband came out and yelled at him to "get the f#@!k back inside your fence indian! Go on back!" and they called the police chief, a police officer, and the chief city ordinance enforcer!! Wow, crazy. She started screaming (and I do mean literally screaming) at the chief of police to reach down and physically pull the survey marker up out of the cement. He informed her that was a federal offense and it would not be performed. So she screamed that she hated us and that the marker was there but that we "forfeited our property to her" because we built a fence....:saywhat: WTF is _*that*_? :haha: Lol! The chief pulled my dh aside and informed him "this lady is nuts" lol! Anyway we got it resolved by pd telling her and her husband to go back in their house. To which she started screaming that she had other problems with us....she didn't like our pickup for starters and demanded that the ordinance enforcer tow our pickup away :shrug: Then her dh started yelling that our yard was a disaster and that we needed to be cited for lack of weed control. The chief of police frowned and turned to look at my little patch of white daisies and my carefully manicured lawn and said _*"....what?!" *_lol!

Anybody wanna trade neighbors? :rofl: This was all performed in the pouring rain btw :roll:


----------



## ALPDULUTH

So here I sit, at cycle day 36 going into CD37 with no AF in sight. Took at test on July 3rd (CD34 according to my calculations) and it was a bfn. As far as I can figure I'm 18 dpo right now, heading into 19. I have never been this late, EVER. Testing with a dollar store cheapie tomorrow morning. I'm too scared to get my hopes up though. Praying for a bfp tomorrow.


----------



## Grey Eyes

ALPDULUTH said:


> So here I sit, at cycle day 36 going into CD37 with no AF in sight. Took at test on July 3rd (CD34 according to my calculations) and it was a bfn. As far as I can figure I'm 18 dpo right now, heading into 19. I have never been this late, EVER. Testing with a dollar store cheapie tomorrow morning. I'm too scared to get my hopes up though. Praying for a bfp tomorrow.

The cheapies are very rarely early result tests...So yeah it's poss that you are bfp just not registering on the strips yet :thumbup: Got my fx'd! Use fmu if ya can :winkwink:


----------



## Grey Eyes

shradha said:


> Coy - wow...its so cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::hugs: perfect for our princess!!!!!!!! I wish I could also do some shopping...... I just loved it

Shradha- does your culture allow you to shop some? I know over here if we don't know what we are having we try to buy lots of yellows, greens, etc, sometime boy or girl either could wear...


----------



## Grey Eyes

Ashley- where are you? :nope: Hope you made it back from your trip ok! :thumbup:


----------



## Grey Eyes

AFM- I am exhausted again tonight. The girls and I started a fire in our little backyard fire pit and I let them roast marshmallows for a bit tonight as it was so wet and cool outside...I baked a lemon-pepper chicken for dinner with greens and fresh rolls...Then I gave them milk and told them to get ready for bed (It's amazing but kids can eat ALL THE TIME! :haha:)

Then while they were brushing their teeth I checked in on them and there was Katana happily scrubbing her teeth and her older sister standing behind her looking guilty....So I turn Kat around and there is a big blue toothpaste spit loogy in the back of her hair! :sick: I guess T missed the mark and hit her sissy's head instead :haha: SO had to shampoo Kat before bed :roll: KIDS, eh?! :)


----------



## shradha

Grey Eyes said:


> shradha said:
> 
> 
> Coy - wow...its so cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::hugs: perfect for our princess!!!!!!!! I wish I could also do some shopping...... I just loved it
> 
> Shradha- does your culture allow you to shop some? I know over here if we don't know what we are having we try to buy lots of yellows, greens, etc, sometime boy or girl either could wear...Click to expand...

Actually my mom was telling me that we should never buy any new things in advance.....not even baby towels....heheheh....i know it sounds funny... so all shopping after birth....


----------



## shradha

Grey Eyes said:


> Hi ladies! Whata day today :wacko: Lol! My dh stepped out to maintain the side of our fence, e.g., clearing away the survey marker so that it is visable, clearing weeds etc. Our CRAZY neighbors husband came out and yelled at him to "get the f#@!k back inside your fence indian! Go on back!" and they called the police chief, a police officer, and the chief city ordinance enforcer!! Wow, crazy. She started screaming (and I do mean literally screaming) at the chief of police to reach down and physically pull the survey marker up out of the cement. He informed her that was a federal offense and it would not be performed. So she screamed that she hated us and that the marker was there but that we "forfeited our property to her" because we built a fence....:saywhat: WTF is _*that*_? :haha: Lol! The chief pulled my dh aside and informed him "this lady is nuts" lol! Anyway we got it resolved by pd telling her and her husband to go back in their house. To which she started screaming that she had other problems with us....she didn't like our pickup for starters and demanded that the ordinance enforcer tow our pickup away :shrug: Then her dh started yelling that our yard was a disaster and that we needed to be cited for lack of weed control. The chief of police frowned and turned to look at my little patch of white daisies and my carefully manicured lawn and said _*"....what?!" *_lol!
> 
> Anybody wanna trade neighbors? :rofl: This was all performed in the pouring rain btw :roll:

What a neighbour:growlmad:......I wish you could exchange them......My Neighbour is different...she always keeps peeping and wants to know who is coming and going..... As she is Elderly she tries to boss around me.....I just smile.....DH sometimes gets irritated with her....:dohh:


----------



## Grey Eyes

shradha said:


> Grey Eyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shradha said:
> 
> 
> Coy - wow...its so cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::hugs: perfect for our princess!!!!!!!! I wish I could also do some shopping...... I just loved it
> 
> Shradha- does your culture allow you to shop some? I know over here if we don't know what we are having we try to buy lots of yellows, greens, etc, sometime boy or girl either could wear...Click to expand...
> 
> Actually my mom was telling me that we should never buy any new things in advance.....not even baby towels....heheheh....i know it sounds funny... so all shopping after birth....Click to expand...

zzzzzDoesn't really sound funny, just different! :hugs: I think that is kind of cool, you can do all the window shopping you want though, right?:) I do tons of that! I haven't bought much yet, sh bought diapers (I think he had a painick moment of feeling unprepared :haha:) and I bought this little basket for sleeping next to my bed....Oh and if I find bargains like clothes for 30 cents I get them. But no real stting out to shop iykwim? That usually happens after babes gets here. Plus you'll have more energy! :thumbup:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Shradha- how are you feeling? R U getting ms yet ? I hope it is not real bad for you, some days are worse than others, some are not bad at all :thumbup:


----------



## shradha

Grey Eyes said:


> AFM- I am exhausted again tonight. The girls and I started a fire in our little backyard fire pit and I let them roast marshmallows for a bit tonight as it was so wet and cool outside...I baked a lemon-pepper chicken for dinner with greens and fresh rolls...Then I gave them milk and told them to get ready for bed (It's amazing but kids can eat ALL THE TIME! :haha:)
> 
> Then while they were brushing their teeth I checked in on them and there was Katana happily scrubbing her teeth and her older sister standing behind her looking guilty....So I turn Kat around and there is a big blue toothpaste spit loogy in the back of her hair! :sick: I guess T missed the mark and hit her sissy's head instead :haha: SO had to shampoo Kat before bed :roll: KIDS, eh?! :)

Is it cold there??wow...raining?? here its stopped raining...but the weather is a bit dull.... Kids are kids.....heheheheeee.....


----------



## shradha

ALPDULUTH said:


> So here I sit, at cycle day 36 going into CD37 with no AF in sight. Took at test on July 3rd (CD34 according to my calculations) and it was a bfn. As far as I can figure I'm 18 dpo right now, heading into 19. I have never been this late, EVER. Testing with a dollar store cheapie tomorrow morning. I'm too scared to get my hopes up though. Praying for a bfp tomorrow.

 As long as AF hasn't arrived keep testing....:thumbup:.....


----------



## shradha

Grey Eyes said:


> Shradha- how are you feeling? R U getting ms yet ? I hope it is not real bad for you, some days are worse than others, some are not bad at all :thumbup:

Today no nausea....but feel totally drained out.....feel like taking rest...had oats and milk for breakfast..will have some biscuits after some time....no appetite.....when I feel hungry I think I may eat a lot but as soon as I eat two spoons full my hunger is satisfied...:shrug: I stop eating....whats going on....


----------



## ALPDULUTH

shradha said:


> ALPDULUTH said:
> 
> 
> So here I sit, at cycle day 36 going into CD37 with no AF in sight. Took at test on July 3rd (CD34 according to my calculations) and it was a bfn. As far as I can figure I'm 18 dpo right now, heading into 19. I have never been this late, EVER. Testing with a dollar store cheapie tomorrow morning. I'm too scared to get my hopes up though. Praying for a bfp tomorrow.
> 
> As long as AF hasn't arrived keep testing....:thumbup:.....Click to expand...

took that dollar store cheapie this morning- :bfn: :cry: I just want a bfp or my AF at this point. Ready to move on either way...


----------



## mzswizz

alpduluth-dont give up! its not over until AF shows.

AFM, im on cd2 and af is still heavy. 5 more days before it suppose to end :happydance: I spoke to DH when he made it to boot camp and he sounds like he is military already but is happy so im happy and today i am happy. I only have 17 days left :happydance: Today, im going to exercise and do work around the house. So im feeling really good and very excited!! Cant wait to see DH and start the journey in the U.S. Navy!!!! :happydance:


----------



## SLCMommy

I have an ultrasound set up for the afternoon at one of those mall ultrasound studios. Ive heard a lot of good reviews on this place. On their website they say 8 to 40 weeks, when I called to make an appt they asked how many weeks I was and I said 6 to 8 weeks, but I was unsure and thats why I need an ultrasound. They said that was fine but they do not do transvaginal ultrasounds because its more for entertainment than medical. So, here is my question. The two packages for early pregnancy are: $29.00 for heartbeat and movement or $50.00 for the pregnancy verification package which comes with three pictures and a three minute dvd. Id like the $50 package for the photos (and still a lot cheaper than what a hospital would charge) but if I am only 6w 5 d or somethimg id imagine that dvd would be boring. The $29.00 package would do its job as in reasure me baby is fine but I wouldnt get pictures. So without knowing how far along I am, or even.assuming im 6.5 weeks along idk what package to choose.


----------



## SLCMommy

What package would you chose?


----------



## mzswizz

i would say if you just want to be reassured then go with the $29 package especially seeing that you are a little early so it wouldnt be alot of moving etc going on.


----------



## SLCMommy

Ok :) thats what im thinking too


----------



## SpudsMama

Ashley, I agree with Patrice :thumbup: xx


----------



## Grey Eyes

Ashley- yep, I'd def go with the $29.00 package! And I had my first US with this pregnancy at 7 weeks and 5 days--that's what babes measured at the time and we were able to distinguish a clear HB of between 136-140 bpm. So this smaller package should be sufficient to give you an idea what's going on :) Nice to hear from you btw talk about leaving us hangin' for a whole entire DAY! :growlmad: Lol, jk--how was your trip? And the US is _*this*_ afternoon correct?????


----------



## ALPDULUTH

Well wouldn't you know it, the :witch: showed her ugly self about 10 minutes ago :cry: I know I said i wanted one or the other to come but i was hoping for the bfp. I think a vacation is much needed. I'm not sure how much longer I can mentally do this anymore. It's apparent that my cycles are off and I have no insurance to do anything about it. Guess I'll go work on that now :(


----------



## SLCMommy

Dh says its a waste of money....so its a no go :( men.


----------



## Grey Eyes

SLCMommy said:


> Dh says its a waste of money....so its a no go :( men.

Why would it be a waste? Is he worried that anything less than a transvag wouldn't pick anything up? My hospital here locally doesn't have the best equipment (kinda old) and my first us at 7 weeks was trans abdominal.....Maybe this is your dh not wanting to stress too much?

How are you feeling btw? Any more pink cm?


----------



## Grey Eyes

Oh, btw, here is a link to a Female OBGYN in Riveton...how far from Riverton are you? She has a short list of waiting so it'd be easy to get in to seee her...15 min wait or so

https://www.healthline.com/doctors/obstetrician-and-gynecologist-ob-gyn/tricia-twelves/17226671


----------



## SLCMommy

Ill have to see if my insurance will cover her. Typically my insurance only covers IHC docs and shes with Jordan Valley


----------



## SLCMommy

Yeah, its the transvag thing.:( maybe ill do it in about a week. I should be about 7.5 weeks along than.


----------



## shradha

ALPDULUTH said:


> Well wouldn't you know it, the :witch: showed her ugly self about 10 minutes ago :cry: I know I said i wanted one or the other to come but i was hoping for the bfp. I think a vacation is much needed. I'm not sure how much longer I can mentally do this anymore. It's apparent that my cycles are off and I have no insurance to do anything about it. Guess I'll go work on that now :(

Booo to Af....:growlmad:...... Dont feel disptd.... start planning for the next cycle..... dont give up..... Keep trying..... if you want take a vacation...but you must come back with a stronger mind.....you will get your :bfp::thumbup:


----------



## shradha

Patrice- You must be all excited....Af showed up..so all tension is over...getting into shape and getting geared up for boot camp...:thumbup:


----------



## shradha

SLCMommy said:


> Yeah, its the transvag thing.:( maybe ill do it in about a week. I should be about 7.5 weeks along than.

 Ashley :thumbup:..... I have no idea about scan.....this is my first......hopefully soon you can get your done....


----------



## shradha

Coy- how was your day? How is T?


----------



## Grey Eyes

shradha said:


> Coy- how was your day? How is T?

T is great- we figured her low-grade feever was brought on by a tooth- night before last she lost a front tooth :) so it must be the one underneath pushing up through...sometimes this process causes a small fever. :thumbup:

My day...OMG- that's all I can say! I'll try to sum it up then explain later (I am on my way out for a walk w/the girls :)) 
1) Neighbors
2) Property Line Dispute
3) Police Chief
4) Police Officer
5) Yelling & Screaming
6) Very Angry Chief :haha:
7) Resolved Dispute
8) :roll:

LOL! Very high tension today accompanied by unexpected heat wave, loads of weed killer.....a wierd exhaustion last night...Anyway I got up late, feel better- More later ladies! :)


----------



## Grey Eyes

So here's what happened to my day yesterday.........

When we bought our house we put in a fence- towhich the neighbors crowed a fit and we were forced to pay 3,000 dollars for a surveyor to prove our property line. Once we had that established we built the fence- but not from edge to edge of property line, we reserved walking space on either side. Well our negighbors decided that since we didn't build on the line that we forfeited our property to them.

:wacko:

Anyway we said "Of course not" so they decided to build on our property anyway and they erected these stupid 6x4 boards and rebarr and stuff right up against our fence tot he point it was pushing our fence over. So we asked them nicely to move it and my dh was told by the crazy lady next door to go, um, do something to himself :growlmad: So then she called the cops. Well the Chief told her she was going to have to move her stuff to whch she started SCREAMING at the top of her lungs and spinning in circles about it. The Chief stared at her in stunneed silence for a moment, then pulled dh asidde and asked him (I think out of fear of the crazy lady) to aquiesce and just give her the property.

...........................::saywhat:.....................

To which dh said "No." Then the lady started name calling and nit-picking and the chief finally lost his temper. Bad. He like totally wigged out! If you've ever seen the movie "A Christmas Story" and witnessed how the father wigged out when the Bumpasses dogs ate his Christmas turkey....it was that kind of temper tantrum. LOL! Anywhooo tons of stress yesterday. The Chief finally forced them to move their stuff so we have our property back. GoodLord, huh? Nutty folk...anyway today is promising to be much more relaxing...I hope...... :haha:


----------



## SpudsMama

Grey Eyes said:


> So here's what happened to my day yesterday.........
> 
> When we bought our house we put in a fence- towhich the neighbors crowed a fit and we were forced to pay 3,000 dollars for a surveyor to prove our property line. Once we had that established we built the fence- but not from edge to edge of property line, we reserved walking space on either side. Well our negighbors decided that since we didn't build on the line that we forfeited our property to them.
> 
> :wacko:
> 
> Anyway we said "Of course not" so they decided to build on our property anyway and they erected these stupid 6x4 boards and rebarr and stuff right up against our fence tot he point it was pushing our fence over. So we asked them nicely to move it and my dh was told by the crazy lady next door to go, um, do something to himself :growlmad: So then she called the cops. Well the Chief told her she was going to have to move her stuff to whch she started SCREAMING at the top of her lungs and spinning in circles about it. The Chief stared at her in stunneed silence for a moment, then pulled dh asidde and asked him (I think out of fear of the crazy lady) to aquiesce and just give her the property.
> 
> ...........................::saywhat:.....................
> 
> To which dh said "No." Then the lady started name calling and nit-picking and the chief finally lost his temper. Bad. He like totally wigged out! If you've ever seen the movie "A Christmas Story" and witnessed how the father wigged out when the Bumpasses dogs ate his Christmas turkey....it was that kind of temper tantrum. LOL! Anywhooo tons of stress yesterday. The Chief finally forced them to move their stuff so we have our property back. GoodLord, huh? Nutty folk...anyway today is promising to be much more relaxing...I hope...... :haha:

:wacko: :wacko: :wacko: You have the neighbours from hell Coy!! I hope today is a better day all round :thumbup:


----------



## Grey Eyes

But it was so wierd last night...I felt normal, a bit tired you know, but I fell asleep putting the girls to bed :shrug: and by time I woke up I thought "I better finish my school assignment" and went in and turned on the computer. Soon as I did I got to feeling so tired I was sick and my shoulders and back muscles were screaming! So I said to heck with school (terrible, I know) and took Tylenol and went to bed :shrug: I woke up late feeling hung over! Dh says it is from all the stress and tension of yesterday.


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-I started laughing when you brought up the dad from a christmas story because i have seen the movie before :rofl: Hopefully today is better.

Shradha-yes im excited for boot camp.

AFM, im on cd3 and af is heavy like usual so its happening like clockwork right now. I had fun with my best friend yesterday. We went to the pool and just relaxed there and we went out last night to just have fun. She didnt want to see me sad because she knows how much i miss my dh so she trying to make the best out of the 16 days i have left :hugs: She is also leaving in August to move to New Mexico. Big change for her too but we know we will stay in contact. As far as FF goes, i placed my account on pause (hold) until im able to start ttc again with dh. I have 33 days left of the VIP membership so that should be enough for a cycle. So im just ready to go to boot camp. Happy that AF came on time this time and looks like my LP is now extended to 12 days so thats good. Well, thats all for now.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice- sounds like you are doing a good job staying sidetracked, but I know how hard it can be! There was a time right after dh and I got married that we had to separate for one week...I was in middle of packing my things and sorting my job out and he had to return to his business. It was terrible lol! We spent all our extra time talking on the phone...One night I woke up in bed and jerked up right saying "hello?Hello?" into my phone....dh wasn't even there :blush: We had hung up to go to sleep and I forgot, lol! Anyway, time will fly :thumbup: Once you two get past boot and get settled it'll be awesome for you! Great opportunities the military has to offer :)


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Coy :hugs: You know speaking of jumping up answering the phone, i did the same thing :haha: I remember when I was waiting for dh to call at boot camp and I fell asleep and the minute the phone rung, i jumped saying hello hello :haha: It was nice to hear his voice though and I cant wait for boot camp because i know time will fly and atleast i get to see him. Just seeing him would make it all better. So i believe we will manage.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Where is everybody? :nope: 

*Shradha*- how are you feeling today? Getting excited about babes I bet! :hugs:

*Steph*- how are you?

*Laura*- O my gosh, I saw your pics on FB with Xander--adorable! I love the pic of you pushing his stroller- awesome! :thumbup: You look amazing btw! :)

*Patrice*- I know, we are a sad pair all in love with our dh's huh?! :haha: It's okay as long as they are just as gaga over us :haha: P.S. Do you have a FB acct? Not sure if you use it? :shrug:

*Emma*- almost there! You are gonna be at your due date before you know it! Did your doc prescribe anything for your infection??

*Alicia*- boo for AF, sometimes we need to take a break...not from bd'ing necessarily :haha: but just from the whole expectancy thing. Stay strong, you'll get your bfp before you know it!

*Ashley*- how are you feeling today?
*
MsPerry*- how are you? Haven't heard in a while..


----------



## Grey Eyes

AFM- well, got my assignment done today (one of them, the big one, lol) and not much else. Sort of took it easy after that weird last night :shrug: I have felt sort of exhausted all day. Babes is kicking around though, so that's always a pick-me-up! :) :cloud9:It was cool and rainy this morning :rain: and then this afternoon super darn hot and muggy :growlmad: So I have gone from sweater and jeans, to t-shirt and jeans, to a flowing Hawaiin dress and barefoot! :haha: Hey, it's tough enough trying to decide what to wear when you have a huge tummy- the weather just makes it tougher! :rofl:

Now I have dinner cooked...lemon pepper chicken, miniature veggie-egg rolls, steam rice ... and somewhere in there I am going to find space for an iced root beer!:beer:


----------



## SLCMommy

I basically laid in bed...ALL day today. I wasn't vomiting, but I just felt really...crappy. Two new stores are opening up in Minnesota in the same company that DH works for, so we discussed how on Monday DH is going to go into HR and talk about possibly transferring to the new stores as a supervisor or a manager. If he can't transfer with either, we will probably just stay in Utah.


----------



## Grey Eyes

SLCMommy said:


> I basically laid in bed...ALL day today. I wasn't vomiting, but I just felt really...crappy. Two new stores are opening up in Minnesota in the same company that DH works for, so we discussed how on Monday DH is going to go into HR and talk about possibly transferring to the new stores as a supervisor or a manager. If he can't transfer with either, we will probably just stay in Utah.

Wow, so you'd consider moving to Minn? Cool :thumbup: Bet you wouldn't mind the cooler weather about now, lol! Course I have no clue what Minn weather is like in summer :shrug: GL!


----------



## SLCMommy

Minnesota in the winter has very harsh, blustery, cold winters. But, in the summer it runs about 87-90 degrees with humidity so thick you can cut it with a knife.


----------



## shradha

Grey Eyes said:


> AFM- well, got my assignment done today (one of them, the big one, lol) and not much else. Sort of took it easy after that weird last night :shrug: I have felt sort of exhausted all day. Babes is kicking around though, so that's always a pick-me-up! :) :cloud9:It was cool and rainy this morning :rain: and then this afternoon super darn hot and muggy :growlmad: So I have gone from sweater and jeans, to t-shirt and jeans, to a flowing Hawaiin dress and barefoot! :haha: Hey, it's tough enough trying to decide what to wear when you have a huge tummy- the weather just makes it tougher! :rofl:
> 
> Now I have dinner cooked...lemon pepper chicken, miniature veggie-egg rolls, steam rice ... and somewhere in there I am going to find space for an iced root beer!:beer:

Wow dinner sounds yummy......I am coming over at your place.......missing good food now a days.....feel bad for dh.....only been making salads and soup....not in a mood to cook anything......MIL has gone to Canada to take take of SIL...... My mom will be here soon....so just waiting to have good food..... Have to confirm my appointment Tom with the doc on Friday.....for scan..... Have to go for thyroid test on Thursday......hope the tests come out normal.....my temps are 99.6f ....dh was saying your body is so hot do you have fever.....:dohh:....I told him noooo ...it will be warm.... Nausea stopped.... Nipples are getting sensitive....

Boo to your neighbor:growlmad:....... Crazy people.....how do you manage to cope with them....:nope:....feel bad for you:hugs:.... Good to know T is feeling good.....tooth can also cause fever.....something new I came to know....thanx....it's still warm after rains.....here its windy....no rains.....but nice weather.....


----------



## shradha

How are you all?

Patrice- good you are having some quality time with your best friend..... :hugs: don't be alone....time will fly ......

Ashley- we too have horrible summers......so hot 44 degree C and very humid...... So I can pretty well understand how it must be for you.....try to keep yourself hydrated.....


----------



## shradha

Emma- how is your infection? Did the doctor prescribe you any cream? Suddenly how did you get ?


----------



## Grey Eyes

Shradha- Don't be surprised if the nausea comes back :( It comes and goes some days you feel great tho- it is the hormones as your body adjusts. And yes, my temps in the first trimester ranged in the 99's also :thumbup:

So what will they determine at your scan?? I am assuming they will measure babes and your uterus, etc...When I had my 7 weeks scan I could see the baby (just looks like a little bump in there :)) and they measureed uterus and we got to see and count the heartbeat! Plus we get to hear it so hopefully you will get to do all that, I'm sure they must right? It's awesome :cloud9: Will your dh be there? do they tell you all the information that they find? Is it just the gnender you are not permitted to find out? Oh, question...do you have a 20'ish week scan also? This is usually used to measure growth but in the U.S. the gender also--what if it's a boy and "it" is just popping out there to see?:haha: Do you get in trouble or do they just laugh it off? How would they handle that?? :huh:

Re: food. Yep, your dh is gonna just have to tough the plain and simple stuff for while! :haha: That's the way I was alo...dh would use a salad dressing and I would get :sick: just from the intense smell. And it's funny because I bought him the same dressing the other day and I hardly even notice there _is_ a smell :shrug: So scent is def heightened in early pregnancy!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Oh ladies, I did forget to mention--in all the craziness yesterday I did manage to accomplish one of my major goals! I actually converted our bedroom and have properly installed our Moses basket/bassinet :dance: Yay! One more thing down :smug: So now I have fixed the girls room to house the huge changing table, baby drawers, and changing diaper pail, and my room has the bed, so...what's left? Ah. Yes. Wash all the clothes and organize the girls clothes :huh: That could take a while, lol!


----------



## akshustobemom

girls...

mean :witch: caught me:cry:

want some kind words plssss.....so upset:cry::cry:


----------



## shradha

Coy- regarding scan I absolutely have no idea.....you are right..... Will I hear the heartbeats:happydance: wow..... So excited....dh and mom both want to be there during scan.......so it would be house full...:hugs:..... I guess we will be having scan in the 20 th week......they do not mention anything about gender......so that's out of question...although I am sure they will know..... The doc will order a set of tests...as this is my first visit .......a bit scared..... Never had a physical done before...:nope: and needles......:nope:.....guess have to start getting used to it......have to even mention.... that I am -ve and dh is +ve......for anti D injections......yea just waiting for the baby to start growing and kicking:happydance:.....want to feel the baby......:hugs:


----------



## shradha

akshustobemom said:


> girls...
> 
> mean :witch: caught me:cry:
> 
> want some kind words plssss.....so upset:cry::cry:

Boo to AF:hugs:..... So sorry to know......... I know you must be wanting a :BFP: so badly......... Dont worry...... Start planning for the next cycle...... Try harder...... Never give up.....I too have gone through that phase.....trust me you will get your :BFP: soon......:thumbup:........ All that we can do is try.....talk to hubby and plan your ovulation day......everything will be ok....start tempg and use ovulation kits if possible....


----------



## shradha

Grey Eyes said:


> Oh ladies, I did forget to mention--in all the craziness yesterday I did manage to accomplish one of my major goals! I actually converted our bedroom and have properly installed our Moses basket/bassinet :dance: Yay! One more thing down :smug: So now I have fixed the girls room to house the huge changing table, baby drawers, and changing diaper pail, and my room has the bed, so...what's left? Ah. Yes. Wash all the clothes and organize the girls clothes :huh: That could take a while, lol!

Dh is not a salad man....but still he is eating....so sweet ..... I give him a good breakfast and lunch.... 
Hay for finishing one big goal...:hugs:..... I think I will start mine after I enter the second trim...... You are one strong lady...... I really admire you.... So much of things happening.......in the end you still manage to hold yourself strong.....hats off...:hugs:.....


----------



## SpudsMama

akshustobemom said:


> girls...
> 
> mean :witch: caught me:cry:
> 
> want some kind words plssss.....so upset:cry::cry:

:hugs: How long have you been TTC now? There are a few of us on here who tried for quite a while, but you'll get there in the end and it'll be so worth the wait :cloud9:

Coy & Shradha - The infection is just starting to clear up now. I didn't see the doc because I couldn't get in until next week, which is when I see my MW anyway. It was pretty obvious what it was and I already had some cream for it at home so I've just been applying that every few hours to keep away most of the discomfort :thumbup:


----------



## akshustobemom

shradha said:


> akshustobemom said:
> 
> 
> girls...
> 
> mean :witch: caught me:cry:
> 
> want some kind words plssss.....so upset:cry::cry:
> 
> Boo to AF:hugs:..... So sorry to know......... I know you must be wanting a :BFP: so badly......... Dont worry...... Start planning for the next cycle...... Try harder...... Never give up.....I too have gone through that phase.....trust me you will get your :BFP: soon......:thumbup:........ All that we can do is try.....talk to hubby and plan your ovulation day......everything will be ok....start tempg and use ovulation kits if possible....Click to expand...

hi shradha...am gonna do bbt this time..gonna take thyroid test tomo..

hope everything is fine

when is ur scan???


----------



## akshustobemom

SpudsMama said:


> akshustobemom said:
> 
> 
> girls...
> 
> mean :witch: caught me:cry:
> 
> want some kind words plssss.....so upset:cry::cry:
> 
> :hugs: How long have you been TTC now? There are a few of us on here who tried for quite a while, but you'll get there in the end and it'll be so worth the wait :cloud9:Click to expand...

Thanx Spudsmama..trying for 1 1/2 years now:nope: no BFP yet..

Hope i get BFP soon


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies!
*
Akshu*- Stupid AF! :growlmad: How long are your cycles? It will help to temp in the long run as you will gain a greater insight to your cycles. etc. Let us know how your appt. for thyroid goes tomorrow! :thumbup:

*Shradha*- yes, it is exciting to get your first scan :happydance: Nothing about the physical to be concerned about- I am not sure if they do things the same in India but here if there is something you are uncomfortable with (e.g., a pap smear) you just tell your doc and he skips it. My doc wanted to do a pap smear right after he found out I was prego but I told him "no" very flatly as I didn't want anything probing at my cervix! It's not painful, just the idea you know? So as far as your first appt in U.S....they weigh you, check blood pressure, have you pee in a cup (to check for proteins, glucose, etc), they usually draw a little blood for testing (not painful at all, just don't look whent hey put the needle in your arm you won't feel a thing! :thumbup:)...hmm, what else...They ask questions about your diet, family medical history, etc. That'd be a perfect time to mention your -V and +v issue between you and dh :thumbup: GL and keep us updated! :)

*Emma*- glad you are getting everything under control...My theory is you've had the fainting spells, UTI's, yeast infections, nausea...this all happens to you now because as a mom you won't have time to get sick or have issues! :haha: That's been my experience anyway:rofl: So getting it all out of the way now is good idea :haha:

*Steph & Laura*- how are you two doing???

*Patrice*- How ya holding up? Keeping busy I bet.

*Alicia*- how are you?

*Ashley*- haven't heard from you today, how are you feeling??

*MsPerry*- you are MIA girl! :growlmad: lol! How are you?


----------



## Grey Eyes

Strange, I have been feeling this sort of heaviness or pressure in my cervix area...anybody else experience this? I remember it from my last pregnancy when I would go walking but was much later in the third tri...So I am wondering if babes just likes to sit super low? I notice most of her movements are very low in the pelvic area, so I am thinking it must be her feet kicking downward.


----------



## SpudsMama

Grey Eyes said:


> *Emma*- glad you are getting everything under control...My theory is you've had the fainting spells, UTI's, yeast infections, nausea...this all happens to you now because as a mom you won't have time to get sick or have issues! :haha: That's been my experience anyway:rofl: So getting it all out of the way now is good idea :haha:

I hope so! It's funny because except for when I had AF (really bad cramping, nausea etc) it wasn't very often at all that I became ill. Hopefully I'll go back to normal after having the baby [-o&lt;


----------



## Grey Eyes

Emma, your emoticon says your worried? How come hon? Whatcha worried about? :huh:

Your bnb buddies are here for you!!:thumbup:


----------



## SpudsMama

Grey Eyes said:


> Emma, your emoticon says your worried? How come hon? Whatcha worried about? :huh:
> 
> Your bnb buddies are here for you!!:thumbup:

:hugs:

Just worried about getting everything sorted in time if we _do_ decide to move because by the time we're in the new house I won't have long left at all. And if Spud decided to arrive early we'd be in deep sh*t! :haha: It's easy to think, oh we'll just stay put for a while longer, but we really can't stand living there now and this house we're viewing tomorrow is pretty much perfect. Let's just hope it's worth the risk if we do take the plunge [-o&lt;


----------



## Grey Eyes

Emma- wow, yeah, it is a lot of pressure, but understandably so--you want everything to be at its best when Phoebes is born...Every new mom is (hopefully) the same way. Like now- babes isn't due for another 3 months or thereabouts but I already have her changing table set up, her bed set up, diapers bought, clothes ready- I don't like the feeling of being unprepared either. But tbh I think you have done an awesome job thus far- you have everything you need for her, so just the decision on the house to go! Can't wait to hear how things go at the viewing of the house tomorrow! Is it a house or apartment?? Take pics so we can see :haha: Funny, I live "abroad" vicariously :rofl: I'm gonna have to visit England one day, dh and I keep talking how fun it would be :)

AFM- Hm, today I mowed the front lawn just to do it :shrug: then blew up the girls pool (I _*gotta*_ get an air pump...lol), we went to the store for gatorade...found a new brassiere (K, tmi, but it really is pretty :blush:)lol, for 2 bucks! The lady at the register didn't want to give it to me but the price waas right there so she had to. What is it with the women in this town hating me so much? I should just tell them straight out "My dh has never been attracted to you - so get over it" :haha: Lol...Nutty ladies. Anyway, then we pigged out on cold watermelon...I worked on a school team assignment - I told all my teammates they are responsible for their own formatting and corrections as I was not going to do it for them. ...now am just trying to decide if I should tackle a big project today like- laundry, or my closet :nope:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Oh yeah, I just remembered. Dh and I took the girls browse/shopping the other day and an old lady approached us and asked if we were having a boy o r girl. When dh proudly told her it was a girl she frowned heavily at him and then spoke consolingly "I _*am*_ sorry- you must just _*hate*_ that idea. After all what do you need with another _*girl*_? Ugh. Why, when I had my third daughter I swear I sobbed tears of sorrow when she was born" and she shakes her head pitifully at me.

......................:saywhat:......................

Dh and I are ecstatic that we are having another child and feling so blessed with a little girl! God decides what we get and I believe He has a reason for giving us this beautiful daughter- why should we be sad? What a bee-otch of an old woman...My mom was much the same way and told me often that she was initialy very happy with just my brother and sister- she said she didn't want me and that I was an "accident" and that she was on bc at the time. So I know first hand how a kid feels when their mom doesn't want them- for this old lady to assume we'd be that way is just plain offensive! ((huffy)) lol!


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-yes i believe that our dh's feel the same way about us :haha: 

AFM, im cd4 and the bleeding is starting to slowly decrease. Im just doing an update because I just woke up from a long night with friends. When I say long night, I mean went out at 10am and the fun wasnt over for us until I dropped them home around 1pm :haha: So I pretty much just slept the rest of the day. But starting tomorrow, Im going to start cleaning up the house. I havent started yet and i made more of a mess than it was before :dohh: Well, with extra sleep and some music, I think I would be able to handle it. That's all for me. Nothing else to update. Except I have 15 days before boot camp :happydance:


----------



## Grey Eyes

mzswizz said:


> Coy-yes i believe that our dh's feel the same way about us :haha:
> 
> AFM, im cd4 and the bleeding is starting to slowly decrease. Im just doing an update because I just woke up from a long night with friends. When I say long night, I mean went out at 10am and the fun wasnt over for us until I dropped them home around 1pm :haha: So I pretty much just slept the rest of the day. But starting tomorrow, Im going to start cleaning up the house. I havent started yet and i made more of a mess than it was before :dohh: Well, with extra sleep and some music, I think I would be able to handle it. That's all for me. Nothing else to update. Except I have 15 days before boot camp :happydance:

Wait...so do you mean "long night" as in - we went out at 10 a.m. Monday and didn't get home til 1 p.m. Tuesday, or you had, like a 3 hour fun party? :haha: Lol, I envy your long nap, believe me! I am perpetually tired, and I do occassionally allow myself to flop onto the couch. Dh always laughs at me :blush:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Shradha- are you online tonight at all? How did your scan go today??!! :dance: I am excited to hear about it! :) I will try to check in here in a bit to see if you are on........


----------



## shradha

Grey Eyes said:


> Shradha- are you online tonight at all? How did your scan go today??!! :dance: I am excited to hear about it! :) I will try to check in here in a bit to see if you are on........

Coy - just called the doctor for the scan ......scan is going to be on friday.....:flower:....she told me to take a thyroid test on thursday and bring the reports on friday........ so few more days of wait.....


----------



## shradha

akshustobemom said:


> shradha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akshustobemom said:
> 
> 
> girls...
> 
> mean :witch: caught me:cry:
> 
> want some kind words plssss.....so upset:cry::cry:
> 
> Boo to AF:hugs:..... So sorry to know......... I know you must be wanting a :BFP: so badly......... Dont worry...... Start planning for the next cycle...... Try harder...... Never give up.....I too have gone through that phase.....trust me you will get your :BFP: soon......:thumbup:........ All that we can do is try.....talk to hubby and plan your ovulation day......everything will be ok....start tempg and use ovulation kits if possible....Click to expand...
> 
> hi shradha...am gonna do bbt this time..gonna take thyroid test tomo..
> 
> hope everything is fine
> 
> when is ur scan???Click to expand...

scan is going to be on friday........good you are thinking of charting...get registered in fertilityfriend.com..... it will help you.... temp in the morging.. I used an ordinary thermometer....in the night before going to sleep place it near the pillow...morning when youn open your eyes..do not get up..take thermometer and place in in your mouth ......when you get a reading...then only get up from bed...:thumbup: hop eyour thyroid test come normal....:hugs: how many days cycle is yours?


----------



## Grey Eyes

Shradha- Yay! So only less than a week :thumbup:
How's the appetite? Are you getting hungry yet? Pretty soon you will be ravenous! :) lol


----------



## shradha

Grey Eyes said:


> Oh yeah, I just remembered. Dh and I took the girls browse/shopping the other day and an old lady approached us and asked if we were having a boy o r girl. When dh proudly told her it was a girl she frowned heavily at him and then spoke consolingly "I _*am*_ sorry- you must just _*hate*_ that idea. After all what do you need with another _*girl*_? Ugh. Why, when I had my third daughter I swear I sobbed tears of sorrow when she was born" and she shakes her head pitifully at me.
> 
> ......................:saywhat:......................
> 
> Dh and I are ecstatic that we are having another child and feling so blessed with a little girl! God decides what we get and I believe He has a reason for giving us this beautiful daughter- why should we be sad? What a bee-otch of an old woman...My mom was much the same way and told me often that she was initialy very happy with just my brother and sister- she said she didn't want me and that I was an "accident" and that she was on bc at the time. So I know first hand how a kid feels when their mom doesn't want them- for this old lady to assume we'd be that way is just plain offensive! ((huffy)) lol!

BOOOO to that lady.....how mean:growlmad:...I can imagine it happening here in India....coz here people are crazy after a boy.... but even there things are the same.......:shrug:...what is a difference between a girl and boy?? both are same..I feel girls are more loving......Laura and steph please dont get me wrong.....boys dont to show their feelings.....girls do..... 
Coy as long as you are dh are happy dont have to bother what others say......she is lucky to have such loving parents like you guys.....


----------



## shradha

emma- good to know you are feeling better... dont worry...I know date is coming near by..... thats why you are getting tensed...everything will be fine...dont worry..... cheer up hon.....:hugs:


----------



## shradha

Partrice- enjoy baby...........


----------



## akshustobemom

Coy..

How bad is that old lady..she is really OLD in thinking.People should always be happy to be blessed with a baby...who is so bothered abt the gender...I dint like her at all...I HATE THAT OLD LADY

hey how abt ur other two girls reaction to the epxected one???happy to add one more member to their league??


----------



## akshustobemom

Shradha..

Forogt to get up:growlmad:

Slept off...so no test as well as bbt today..will keep the thermo under the pillow from tomo..and +vely go for test tomo...

hope the temp is good..hey am already a member in FF..but not temping..will do it this time..

all the best for ur scan dear


----------



## akshustobemom

Emma...

dont worry and get tensed up dear...everything will fall in place soon:flower:

when is ur baby due???


----------



## Grey Eyes

Shradha and Akshu- yes people are strange arent they- in regards to gender... I had a great grandmother who, when approached by a grandson would hug him, then she'd turn and spit on the granddaughter! :shock: Dh and I are not at all that way- dh is a very tough and strong man but he is so proud of his daughters- he says they can do anything a man can do and he is proud they are smart, beautiful, and strong. So am I :) 

Teagen and Katana are very excited to have a sister coming :) They are telling me how they will teach her everything :hugs:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Akshu- it is hard remembering to temp at first! :) I had to set a small alarm to remind me ...

Speaking of alarm clocks..it is funny since I have been married and have children I never use an alarm clock. They are so loud and rude! Instead I have ercorded my children on my cell phone : One is saying she loves me :hugs: and the other is reciting a prayer she learned :) Both messages are very sweet and very very quiet :shhh: ... but as a mom you learn the sound of your childs voice and I always wake up no matter what! There have been times dh needed me for something and would yell, shake me, etc- nothing. But he plays that little message from dd's and snap awake! :haha: You get tuned in to listen for them if they need you...


----------



## SLCMommy

akshustobemom said:


> girls...
> 
> mean :witch: caught me:cry:
> 
> want some kind words plssss.....so upset:cry::cry:

Aww :( :hugs: I'm really sorry. I know it's sad. Alicia (ALPDULUTH) feels the same way right about now.... :hugs:


----------



## SLCMommy

Coy - I cannot BELIEVE that old woman!! :devil: How dare her! She has a lot of nerve to be SO rude!! I would of smiled sweetly and said "Yeah, well... We believe that every child is a blessing from God and all we pray for in our household is a healthy newborn", that would of jabbed the old bitty.... ugh.. People like that just make me mad. I wonder why some people don't use the filters God gave them. I even might have gone as far to say "and, I'd never sob over the gender of my children, there are bigger things on this earth that are far worse than having another girl".

.........I'd feel so bad if I was her daughter and she was telling people she sobbed at me birth because I was a _female?_ What an idiot!! :nope:


I was standing in a circle at church and I was talking with some ladies and being introduced "This is Ashley! CAN YOU BELIEVE SHE IS GOING ON HER 4TH BABY?! SHE LOOKS LIKE A TEENAGER!".............. Gee, thanks! I could tell the other woman also felt it was rude so she said "Actually, I think that's nice!".......... LOL Whatever. Just spare me... :roll:](*,)


----------



## SLCMommy

SpudsMama said:


> Grey Eyes said:
> 
> 
> Emma, your emoticon says your worried? How come hon? Whatcha worried about? :huh:
> 
> Your bnb buddies are here for you!!:thumbup:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Just worried about getting everything sorted in time if we _do_ decide to move because by the time we're in the new house I won't have long left at all. And if Spud decided to arrive early we'd be in deep sh*t! :haha: It's easy to think, oh we'll just stay put for a while longer, but we really can't stand living there now and this house we're viewing tomorrow is pretty much perfect. Let's just hope it's worth the risk if we do take the plunge [-o&lt;Click to expand...

Em, I am right in the same boat with you! I am due Feb 25th ( I think, It'll be confirmed once I see the dr) but our lease is up Feb 28th. And, there is no month-to-month lease we could do, so we either have to be OUT by Feb 28th or sign another lease. Well, right now we are living in a small (but beautiful) three bedroom apartment. That isn't going to fly, both DH and I know that this place is too small - so we will HAVE to move out. Landlord said if we wanted to move out in January or early Feb that was fine too, just as long as we paid rent up until Feb. :shrug:

DH thinks we should ask his mom if we can move back into her place in the old basement apartment just for like, six months. Ughh... no...no..no! :nope: Not that I have anything against my MIL, but ya know? I just got done living there for a year and it's a DARK apartment, and I just...can't. I mean it worse comes to worse and we'd be homeless than I would but I am really hoping that we do find something else/different in time. 

It is a really uneasy feeling, knowing I am due pretty much when the lease is up (this is all proof this BFP was a surprise! - We were going to hold off on TTC for a few months DUE to this issue. LOL ) and knowing that we don't have a place to live. We have NO money for down payment...:dohh: but DH says we still might get approved without a down payment? Ugh... :dohh:

This whole entire situation is really sucky. I won't be "setting up" for baby... it's all going into a big bin because it's no use in setting everything up if I gotta be out of the house anyways before baby is born. 

*This is a LONG shot, but if anyone knows anyone renting or selling a house the SLC Valley...let me know!*

We have also been thinking of moving to Minnesota....but that is only if DH can get a better job. But we admitted to each other as much as we complain about UT, we'd really rather NOT move to Minnesota due to such harsh winters.... :nope:


----------



## SpudsMama

Well it turns out we're staying put in the house we're in now. Nowhere near ideal, but our viewing for this new place got cancelled... again! On the plus side, at least I can buckle down and get things set up for Phoebe. Less than 6 weeks to go now! :happydance:


----------



## SLCMommy

SpudsMama said:


> Well it turns out we're staying put in the house we're in now. Nowhere near ideal, but our viewing for this new place got cancelled... again! On the plus side, at least I can buckle down and get things set up for Phoebe. Less than 6 weeks to go now! :happydance:

Hey, that's great news! At least you'll know where you'll be living. Does the little one get her own room?


----------



## SLCMommy

11:52 am where you are Emma? lol! It's 4:52 AM here.... Can't sleep.


----------



## SpudsMama

SLCMommy said:


> 11:52 am where you are Emma? lol! It's 4:52 AM here.... Can't sleep.

I thought it was strange that someone else was online now... it's usually just Laura and I around at this time :haha: I know how you feel, I haven't slept properly for the last two nights either! 

No, Phoebe will be in with me. It's only a two bedroom house, but so was the other place to be fair so I don't mind. I hope you manage to sort out your living arrangements for Feb! Being in this situation is so crappy :hugs: xx


----------



## SLCMommy

SpudsMama said:


> SLCMommy said:
> 
> 
> 11:52 am where you are Emma? lol! It's 4:52 AM here.... Can't sleep.
> 
> I thought it was strange that someone else was online now... it's usually just Laura and I around at this time :haha: I know how you feel, I haven't slept properly for the last two nights either!
> 
> No, Phoebe will be in with me. It's only a two bedroom house, but so was the other place to be fair so I don't mind. I hope you manage to sort out your living arrangements for Feb! Being in this situation is so crappy :hugs: xxClick to expand...

It really is! By the way - don't get creeped out but I totally googled your town. LOL. :haha:

It is SO beautiful. I've always been fascinated with the UK and I've always wanted to visit it. It seems so much more different than America. I love the older look...the older buildings, etc... I'm sure there are newer sections too, but America overall has a very fast pace when it comes to life and everyone has GOT to have the best of the best and the new of the newest. :dohh: As much as I love my country dearly, I'm thinking of moving (not seriously) until we get a new president. :rofl:

Emma, odd question: Does anyone even care about the royal family there? Are they a "big deal"? I've always thought it would be fascinating to have royalty, but America doesn't. I think having royalty gives the UK and other places nearby that also have royalty - a magical feeling. I know, that sounds crazy but you must remember I'm 100% American. LOL! I mean, it would be SO cool to walk by and be like "there is where the queen lives!". Ya know? I'm wondering if nobody cares - like, here the media/tv cares about the presidents wife but to me..I'm like, ugh? Who cares? Regardless who is president, I just want him to do his job......_correctly_, I could honestly care less where his families next vacation is. LOL 

America (Erm, I mean, the UNITED states of America - I forget that Mexico and Canada are also "Americas") sure cares about that Kate Middleton? She is gorgeous, but nobody can ever replace Diana. She was amazing. I remember watching her funeral as a little girl.


----------



## SpudsMama

SLCMommy said:


> SpudsMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLCMommy said:
> 
> 
> 11:52 am where you are Emma? lol! It's 4:52 AM here.... Can't sleep.
> 
> I thought it was strange that someone else was online now... it's usually just Laura and I around at this time :haha: I know how you feel, I haven't slept properly for the last two nights either!
> 
> No, Phoebe will be in with me. It's only a two bedroom house, but so was the other place to be fair so I don't mind. I hope you manage to sort out your living arrangements for Feb! Being in this situation is so crappy :hugs: xxClick to expand...
> 
> It really is! By the way - don't get creeped out but I totally googled your town. LOL. :haha:
> 
> It is SO beautiful. I've always been fascinated with the UK and I've always wanted to visit it. It seems so much more different than America. I love the older look...the older buildings, etc... I'm sure there are newer sections too, but America overall has a very fast pace when it comes to life and everyone has GOT to have the best of the best and the new of the newest. :dohh: As much as I love my country dearly, I'm thinking of moving (not seriously) until we get a new president. :rofl:
> 
> Emma, odd question: Does anyone even care about the royal family there? Are they a "big deal"? I've always thought it would be fascinating to have royalty, but America doesn't. I think having royalty gives the UK and other places nearby that also have royalty - a magical feeling. I know, that sounds crazy but you must remember I'm 100% American. LOL! I mean, it would be SO cool to walk by and be like "there is where the queen lives!". Ya know? I'm wondering if nobody cares - like, here the media/tv cares about the presidents wife but to me..I'm like, ugh? Who cares? Regardless who is president, I just want him to do his job......_correctly_, I could honestly care less where his families next vacation is. LOL
> 
> America (Erm, I mean, the UNITED states of America - I forget that Mexico and Canada are also "Americas") sure cares about that Kate Middleton? She is gorgeous, but nobody can ever replace Diana. She was amazing. I remember watching her funeral as a little girl.Click to expand...

From my point of view, we're all mixed when it comes to the royal family. The older generation certainly tend to love them, the majority of people like them... there's only a few who don't see the point in them because they cost the taxpayer money, blah blah blah. It definitely helps now we've got the younger generation like William, Harry and Kate. Before these lot were on the scene they were all quite boring :haha: Plus we've had the recent wedding and the jubilee which brought more "good" attention to them. I remember going down to London for a short holiday and walking past Buckingham Palace and thinking "wow, the Queen is in there"... I can officially say I threw up outside her house :rofl: Don't judge me, I was going through a horrible AF and battling the tourists on the streets wasn't the best idea in the world when I felt :sick: :blush: Nobody gives a crap about the Prime Minister though... who cares about David Cameron?! He's just one big show off to me :roll: Although, I know nothing about politics... I just go on what I see of him in interviews :blush:


----------



## SLCMommy

LOL Em. It would probably be the same way here too if we had royalty. The Prime Minister is pretty much the same as a 'President'. Here right now, it seems like either people love him or hate him ( our president ). lol...


----------



## SpudsMama

SLCMommy said:


> LOL Em. It would probably be the same way here too if we had royalty. The Prime Minister is pretty much the same as a 'President'. Here right now, it seems like either people love him or hate him ( our president ). lol...

I don't think there's anyone out there who loves David Cameron :rofl: With the exception of his family of course :haha:


----------



## SLCMommy

SpudsMama said:


> SLCMommy said:
> 
> 
> LOL Em. It would probably be the same way here too if we had royalty. The Prime Minister is pretty much the same as a 'President'. Here right now, it seems like either people love him or hate him ( our president ). lol...
> 
> I don't think there's anyone out there who loves David Cameron :rofl: With the exception of his family of course :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: I'd like to think the same about President Obama.... LOL :rofl: ;)


----------



## SpudsMama

This thread seems so much quieter... we miss Laura and Steph! I'm so jealous they get to snuggle their babas, six weeks is too long to wait!! :haha: xx


----------



## wantbb2

Hey ladies is there a best time to do an opk? Fmu? Or antime? Xxx


----------



## Grey Eyes

It has been quiet hasn't it?? It's been so quiet I feel funny typing, like I'm gonna be "shushed" :shhh: lol! :haha:

AFM- A strange day. Good in some ways, sucky in others.
The pregnancy is going great, I feel good, just a bit tired right now...but today has (as usual) brought with it crappy news, headaching neighbors, money-issues, and more stress than I want ever :haha: I can deal with it but it has given me one of those back/neck tension headaches that are just killer...plus I am in middle iof a school assignment. Yik. Lol! 

I would love some time where we don't constantly have battles to fight- I am with you Emma on the part about just enjoying your nesting period!! Aargh! It's like the world wants to converge to prevent us relaxing and being happy or something.......:shrug:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies...thought I'd throw another bump pic in here- can't remember if it's been 2 weeks? :shrug: Does it look like my bump is getting any bigger?? :huh:

https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o611/greyeyes3/BumpJuly92012002.jpg


----------



## shradha

wantbb2 said:


> Hey ladies is there a best time to do an opk? Fmu? Or antime? Xxx

It depends on how long are your cycles? If they are long say 32 days you can start from cd11 just to be on safer side.....if they are as short as mine 26days you can start from cd7. You can also calculate your ovulation day by going to ovulation predictor sites....start testing few days in advance.....All the best..


----------



## shradha

Wow........nice pic coy:happydance:........ You are looking lovely in green..... Bump is looking bigger....cute bump:hugs:..... You look stunning.......


Yesterday my dh was telling me ........eat properly...you are not eating well....I told him I am not in a mood to eat......he told me ...don't worry if you are thinking about the weight that you will gain....I don't care..... For me your health and baby's health is most important....we can deal with the weight later.....:flower:...... That was very sweet him to say that.....but how should I make him understand that I feel sick when I see food now.....that's why I am on salads and fruits.......:shrug:


----------



## Grey Eyes

shradha said:


> Wow........nice pic coy:happydance:........ You are looking lovely in green..... Bump is looking bigger....cute bump:hugs:..... You look stunning.......
> 
> 
> Yesterday my dh was telling me ........eat properly...you are not eating well....I told him I am not in a mood to eat......he told me ...don't worry if you are thinking about the weight that you will gain....I don't care..... For me your health and baby's health is most important....we can deal with the weight later.....:flower:...... That was very sweet him to say that.....but how should I make him understand that I feel sick when I see food now.....that's why I am on salads and fruits.......:shrug:

I know, ms can be difficult to deal with. Just tell him straight out that the hormones and extra digestive acid make you feel sick and you can only eat what your tummy will tolerate. I remember when I was prego with T...All I could eat for weeks was cucumbers (raw) and water :shrug: I started out by eating cornnuts :sick: I was sooo sick dh thought he'd have to take me to the hospital :roll: Just eat what you can- but yes, I am happy your dh is so supportive for you! :hugs: Tha always helps tremendously!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Shradha- looking at your ticker you are already half-way through first trimester give or take! :happydance: :)


----------



## lauraemily17

Hi ladies 

Coy - love your bump, it's definitly growing! I can see you've got some colour on your arms as well. 

Emma - uncertainty on where you may be living at this point couldn't have been good but at least now you can finally do all the nesting you want, shame it's not in the ideal property but I'm sure you'll make it work 

Steph - how's you & Brandon doing?

Patrice - I really feel for you having to say bye to DH you're both very brave. I couldn't be apart from my DH. 

Shardha - your symptoms all sound great for 8 weeks. Looking forward to seeing your first scan pics.

Ashley - have you got an ob/gyn sorted yet & a scan?

Hello to everyone else. Boo for nasty AF arriving. I've been there & know how heartbreaking it is but 1 day it won't come.


----------



## akshustobemom

Grey Eyes said:


> Akshu- it is hard remembering to temp at first! :) I had to set a small alarm to remind me ...
> 
> Speaking of alarm clocks..it is funny since I have been married and have children I never use an alarm clock. They are so loud and rude! Instead I have ercorded my children on my cell phone : One is saying she loves me :hugs: and the other is reciting a prayer she learned :) Both messages are very sweet and very very quiet :shhh: ... but as a mom you learn the sound of your childs voice and I always wake up no matter what! There have been times dh needed me for something and would yell, shake me, etc- nothing. But he plays that little message from dd's and snap awake! :haha: You get tuned in to listen for them if they need you...

awwwww Coy...how sweet and devoted mum u r:hugs: will i ever be that devoted???hmmm sud wait n see

ha ha dint temp today:nope: but got up and went for blood test alone..atleast completed one task successfully.:happydance::happydance:

cha i dont like that g8 grandma:nope:very bad..

so sweet of ur girls..see they ll form a team soon..ha ha..ur house will be complete lively:flower:it ll be really nice Coy..


----------



## akshustobemom

SLCMommy said:


> akshustobemom said:
> 
> 
> girls...
> 
> mean :witch: caught me:cry:
> 
> want some kind words plssss.....so upset:cry::cry:
> 
> Aww :( :hugs: I'm really sorry. I know it's sad. Alicia (ALPDULUTH) feels the same way right about now.... :hugs:Click to expand...

thank u dear...:hugs: hope this cycle will be me last ttc..

Oh dear Alicia..lots and lots of:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: am on my 4th day..and u??


----------



## lauraemily17

Shardha - a few more recent pics of Xander as you won't have seen them on Facebook. 

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/c32cb2df.jpg
https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/096820fc.jpg
https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/ca7910f8.jpg


----------



## lauraemily17

Afm - looking after a new born is exhausting!! He's got so good with his feeding now but think he's having a bit of a growth spurt after he seemed to feed almost continually yesterday & the night before!! I was exhausted. He didn't go down & sleep for more than 10 mins until 7pm although he'd sleep fine on me!! I was so tired I went to bed & DH picked up the next feed for me do I got 4 hours sleep, the longest stretch I've had in 2 weeks!! The only part the has noticeably grown so far is his head which had gained 2&half cm in circumference. His weight isn't doing too well though. He started off 6 11, went down to 6 2 on day 5 and yesterday, day 11 he'd only put 3oz back on. Means regularly weigh ins instead of being left to 6 weeks. Our hv was reassuring though & said not to worry. It has meant that we've had to get him some more clothes as even a lot of the new born stuff doesn't fit him, he needs small baby clothes!! 

Feel like we're getting into our stride now & we've made it out & about a bit which is nice. He's getting more alert now as well so we can have more play time. (when he's not feeding all day!!) DH is off for another week as well which is great, get quite tearful at the thought of him going back to work :(


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-You're bump is gorgeous and big and you look amazing.

Laura-Thanks. It was pretty hard in the beginning, but i am getting through it as days go by. And Xander is so adorable! I love his cheeks :blush: DH has chubby cheeks, the ones you just want to press your first against and squeeze all day :blush:

AFM, im cd6 today. AF is still here but looks like it might end on time this time :thumbup: I have just been busy with friends and getting things ready before boot camp. I only have 13 days left :shock: So i really got to get on the ball. Today, im going to spend time with my SIL and the kids. Im having another girls night out this weekend. So im going to be pretty busy. Im really preparing myself mentally for boot camp and I just been exercising and missing DH but i have been coping pretty well. Im just ready to start the adventure and with my dh soon.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura- it is exhausting isn't it?! Believe me though when I say it rapidly gets better! :thumbup:

Re: the weight gain for Xander....Babies weight usually does drop a little bit after birth. One thing I might recommend to speed up weight gain (but again- talk to your doc) is encouraging him to BF once more every other time, say if he feeds every 4 hours, try to feed him twice in a four hour period. You'd be surprised how much they'll eat if you push it at them :haha: lol....I would do this upon ocassion, say if we were planning to go somewhere and I didn't want to have to pull the car over to nurse Iwould encourage baby to nurse early or whatever it took- and always babes would eat! So maybe that's all it will take to get him to gain weight more rapidly?


----------



## Grey Eyes

Well ladies, it looks like I might actually get to sleep early tonight! :thumbup: And it cooled of this afternoon so dh and I were outdoors with the girls...the girls played in ctheir pool and we did some yard work- it was fun :) Storm clouds and cool breeze :cloud9:

Now I am going to break my own rule :shhh: I am going to go eat a scoop of ice cream and then sleep it off :haha:


----------



## shradha

Grey Eyes said:


> Shradha- looking at your ticker you are already half-way through first trimester give or take! :happydance: :)

Yea...6 1/2 weeks...today had ms.....didn't feel like having anything....but thinking about the baby I forcibly drank a cup of milk.....tomorrow is blood test.....day after is scan....so nervous...... Praying that Everything should be fine.....


----------



## shradha

Laura- thank you so much dear for the pics......Xander is so adorable...cute...a sweetheart......:hugs: I was waiting to see his pics:happydance:..... So sad that you are hardly getting time to sleep.... Don't worry about his weight .....I am sure he will be fine......I pray for his good health.... How are you ? You too need rest...post delivery mom and baby both need care....hope you are eating well.... So nice to hear from you...we were missing you and steph.....


----------



## shradha

Grey Eyes said:


> Well ladies, it looks like I might actually get to sleep early tonight! :thumbup: And it cooled of this afternoon so dh and I were outdoors with the girls...the girls played in ctheir pool and we did some yard work- it was fun :) Storm clouds and cool breeze :cloud9:
> 
> Now I am going to break my own rule :shhh: I am going to go eat a scoop of ice cream and then sleep it off :haha:

sleep dear.....take rest......:hugs:
Good......:hugs:Once in a while you can break the rules.....I too am planning to break mine after the scan......if everything goes well ...I will have one nice piece of chocolate cake......


----------



## shradha

Emma- how are you? Must be counting days ......just few more days:hugs:

Steph- how are you and Brandon doing? Must be really busy....take care...

Patrice - how was your day?In 2 weeks you will be in boot camp....:happydance:

Ashley- how are you doing? Did you get in touch with another doctor?

Where are everybody else ?


----------



## shradha

Akshu- hope your test have come normal...... In the beginning even I forgot to temp for 2 days....I got up and then remembered ohhhhh have to temp.....nothing to worry...just keep an alarm few mins before you generally wake up and temp...once you start it will become a habit....you will never get up without tempg....:hugs:...all the best...


----------



## Grey Eyes

Shradha- GL tomorrow and day after! :thumbup: It will all be well I am sure! :hugs:


----------



## akshustobemom

Shradha and Coy...help!!!!

Got my results..TSH-4.48 and Free t4-1.20.

both are within range..but ppl say tsh sud be within 2 to concieve..

started taking eltroxin prescribed by my endo and will take another test after a month..simultaneously will go to gynaec in the month end and will get all the other hormone tests to be done...

is that ok???


----------



## shradha

akshustobemom said:


> Shradha and Coy...help!!!!
> 
> Got my results..TSH-4.48 and Free t4-1.20.
> 
> both are within range..but ppl say tsh sud be within 2 to concieve..
> 
> started taking eltroxin prescribed by my endo and will take another test after a month..simultaneously will go to gynaec in the month end and will get all the other hormone tests to be done...
> 
> is that ok???

Akshu don't panic..... When I got my test done I was shocked....Tsh in preg was 199 normal - below 5.5 and t4 was 0.15 .....normal range is 0.89- 1.76....so you are fine ....nothing to panic....the doctor told me I was very lucky to conceive.......I guess I got thyroid the month I conceived ...... I am having thyronorm 50 mg..... You just visit a gyn just to be safe..... Did you meet your endo? From your reports I feel you are fine....nothing t worry.....you only need to plan your ovulation date and BD.....so that you can catch the eggy on time...... All the best:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## akshustobemom

Shradha..hw abt blood test ?scan is on friday right??

Thanks Shradha..the actual story goes like this..before one month we went to endo, at that time my tsh was 6.9 so he prescribed half of 25mcg eltroxin. He said TSH shud be between 1-2. 

But i did not take the tab, after one month took the test. TSH has reduced to 4.5. My DH told me to have half of eltroxin now and take the test after one month.Then we will go to endo for consultation.

will go to gynaec also to confirm abt other hormones..

hope to get +ve this month...


----------



## lauraemily17

Seriously f***** of with mil. I have never felt do uncomfortable as I did yesterday. 

Mil has always gone on about pro breast feeding & before having Xander I was honest about my reservations about the amount of time breast feeding can take & how restrictive it is, I thought she understood this & would be really supportive. 

Xander is now not quite 2 weeks old & I actually live breast feeding even though he is pretty much stuck to me feeding for most of the day!! Since Monday afternoon Xander has started cluster feedibg until about 9pm. He will only fall asleep on me & as soon as I put him down or pass him to someone else he starts rooting & quickly has a melt down if he doesn't get more booby. 

From reading books & the breast feeding threads on here I know this is normal & he's probably having a growth spurt as well as working on increasing my supply but it's still quite challenging to us as first time parents.

So yesterday afternoon we had planned to go to in laws for a family BBQ early evening (before Xander started cluster feeding) my sil who leaves far away was back. We thought we'd give it a go with him as we're with family. Mil decided however to invite another family without asking if we minded. I understand she wants to show him off but he's really not at an age were he can be passed around 9 people (that's how many people were there) we didn't complain though. 

So we get him there, he has a complete melt down in the car as I had to take him off the booby to get him there. As soon as I get there I had to start feeding again. I manage to feed him to sleep & visiting sil gets a quick cuddle before he starts rooting again at which point mil just takes him off sil & starts trying to rock him to sleep saying how she's still got the nack. Xander starts to root more face planting her & eating his hands. Will she give him to me? No. I can see on her face she's determined to get him to sleep say I told you do to me. In the end I put my cover on get myself ready to latch him on & it takes DH & sil telling her before she gives him back. Clearly as Grandma in her head she can do whatever she wants with him. 
I then spend the rest of the evening sat in the lounge feeding & every time he falls sleep I try to put him down or pass him to daddy he roots & cries. Everyone else goes into the dinning room to eat & I'm made to feel totally in welcome in there. In fact everytime I start breast feedi every leaves. I am fully covered up while I do this, no one can see anything. I felt totally alienated by a family who are supposedly pro breast feeding but clearly don't actually want to see it. The absolute kicker was when DH 15 year old god son came in to eat in the living room with me & mil came in and told him to get out, didn't ask whether I minded him there, which I didn't. His answer was but I wanted to keep Laura company. When it came to leaving she was also very clearly annoyed that she hadn't had a proper cuddle & although she tried to make out she understood I know that she actually thinks I shouldn't be giving in and feeding him all the time, even though he's only on the 9th percentile with his weight!! 

Gotta say DH was brilliant, bringing me food & sitting with me. 

This is exactly why I didn't want to breast feed in the first place but thought I would get support from the family but clearly not. Well as long as he's cluster feeding they won't seeing him if I have my way. Although I am mad I actually feel more upset by the whole episode & had to hold back tears a couple of times yesterday. :(


----------



## wantbb2

Xander is your baby, you do what comes natural.. don't let anyone try to tell you what to do or make you feel uncomfortable! I would have a word with mil, tell her you were hurt and made to feel totally uncomfortable by her actions, you appreciate her advice but you and dh want to do things your own way and if she's going to alienate you because your bf then you won't be round for anymore visiting! You have to nip this kind of thing in the bud or it will just keep happening... Don't stress about other ppl most important thing right now is your baby xxxx


----------



## SpudsMama

I'm sorry your MIL was so over the top Laura, just what you need a couple of weeks post birth :roll: I don't blame you for wanting to avoid her until his cluster feeding is winding down a bit. You sound like you're doing great with BF though, we're all proud of you! :hugs: 

(Suddenly glad I have no in laws to contend with :haha:)


----------



## lauraemily17

Thanks girls :hugs:

I think part of the reason I feel so bad is the hormones. I was going to go out with DH to pick up our car which has needed some work & I had a total melt down about going out & Xander having another melt down (Xander started crying as soon as we put him in his car seat) & me not be in a position to feed him! Up until yesterday I felt really confident about going out but now my confidence has been badly knocked. So instead DH went with me to our local Tesco express & Xander actually went to sleep & is still sleeping in his car seat now, yay!! I guess we're still working him out & what is good at soothing & distracting him.

Had a good chat with my mum now who was really understanding & feeling a little better. She is also friends with mil & is going to make a few subtle suggestions on things not to do!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi Laura-
Wow, that's why we don't let my mom visit! Exactly! When T was first born mom came to visit us and she wanted to do th same thing- she even told dh in a very waspish way "babies don't know what they want. I tell babies what they want. Now give her to me!" Dh told her to go to hell, lol! She has not been back since and T is going to be 8 years old - phew! What a break it's been :rofl: Seriously though- at this stage it is all about you and Xander- you're his mommy and he wants you and nobody else is going to make him feel better :shrug: In that sense you are stuck. But it's kind of an awesome stuck :hugs: I think it goes beyond just hungry and gets into security--with that many new & strange people he is bound to feel clingy, very natural. And in order for him to grow feeling secure and at ease you have to give in to the clinginess. 

I know it is frustrating, but I think the absolute best advice I can give you as a nursing mom is _*don't be quiet.*_ You are _Mother_ (it is a title!) and what you say goes :grr:. If you want your baby back from someone just get him- if it happens be your MIL, tell her to taker her "knack for it" and save it for a more appropriate time.

Nothin' beats mom in Xander's eyes :hugs:

Oh just wanetd to add that I think your concern is perfectly normal, tears, emotions- all of it. 2 weeks is real soon for you to jump out to the family (just in my opinion) as it is all new to you and Xander is still learning his world. So take it easy and try not to worry about offending people, even close family--in all reality they need to be worrying about stepping on your toes- not the other way around! And I think Xander would behave this way wether you strictly bottle fed or breastfed--it's the security :hugs:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura

Re: babies and breastfeeding and bottle feeding. I have breastfed both of my girls for up to a year and just beyond and I have to say it CAN be frustrating in the sense that you are so needed. But it is also pretty awesome! The worst times were when I wanted to go do something with my dh like take a drive, go to a movie, etc...we always have to onsider babes first, but that's going to be the case either way. 

So I simply learned to time things more closely. If I had an appointment I would nurse just before getting in the car. Once we arrived at our destination I would nurse again wether babes asked for it or not- right there in the car with a cover-up. That way you minimize your chances of being interupted. There have even been times when dh had to pull over to the side of the road so I could extract the baby from her carseat and nurse :roll: lol! But they can't help it :shrug:

Oh, on another note- as Xander does take formula (right?) and by time he hits 5 months old he'll be able to take baby rice cereal (not too far away! :thumbup:) you can mix some of that too just to keep his tummy full while you drive or do your business. :) He'll grow so fast this period of super clinginess will prob soon be over.


----------



## SLCMommy

Hey ladies. I have't read any of the back pages but I did want to update you.

I am so scared. Ugh, I could just...cry.

A family member of mine knew that my first prenatal appointment wasn't until the 23rd, so she gave me some $ to go and get the pregnancy verification ultrasound at the ultrasound studio at my local mall. The sonographer asked me how far along I think I am, and I said "based on the last time I bled, I'm at least 7 weeks"...

Well, the place had a big screen monitor in front of me so I could see what was going on. She said she didn't see anything in the sac. So, I called my dr and they had me come in and draw some blood for some levels. They are having me come back in tomorrow to see the dr and he is going to do an ultrasound. I will than probably come back on Friday to draw more levels again and see if they are increasing or decreasing. 

Does this sound like a blightend ovum? or could I possibly be earlier that what I thought? Could the sonographer be inexperienced and just miss the baby/yoke sack?

Here is the thing though, I've been pregnant enough times to know than for myself and my own body, even at 6 weeks I can see something. 

DAMNIT. I'm so so emotionally numb but when I do emotionally feel all I feel is sadness and anger. :cry::nope:


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, im cd7 and AF has officially stopped :happydance: I just got back home from going out last night :thumbup: I only have 12 days left before i go to boot camp :shock: Time is really ticking away. I feel good, nervous and excited at the same time. I just cant wait. Im also happy that my AF has been on schedule this time. It stopped this morning/last night so im happy about that. Everything is going good. So now its just time to wait and see what happens. Cant wait to be back with DH and start a family.


----------



## Grey Eyes

SLCMommy said:


> Hey ladies. I have't read any of the back pages but I did want to update you.
> 
> I am so scared. Ugh, I could just...cry.
> 
> A family member of mine knew that my first prenatal appointment wasn't until the 23rd, so she gave me some $ to go and get the pregnancy verification ultrasound at the ultrasound studio at my local mall. The sonographer asked me how far along I think I am, and I said "based on the last time I bled, I'm at least 7 weeks"...
> 
> Well, the place had a big screen monitor in front of me so I could see what was going on. She said she didn't see anything in the sac. So, I called my dr and they had me come in and draw some blood for some levels. They are having me come back in tomorrow to see the dr and he is going to do an ultrasound. I will than probably come back on Friday to draw more levels again and see if they are increasing or decreasing.
> 
> Does this sound like a blightend ovum? or could I possibly be earlier that what I thought? Could the sonographer be inexperienced and just miss the baby/yoke sack?
> 
> Here is the thing though, I've been pregnant enough times to know than for myself and my own body, even at 6 weeks I can see something.
> 
> DAMNIT. I'm so so emotionally numb but when I do emotionally feel all I feel is sadness and anger. :cry::nope:

Ashley- seriously the tech could be very inexperienced. try not to worry. At the same time I know you are preparing for the "just in case" and I hate that position more than anything! I know how you are feeling! Believe me at 6-7 weeks there is not much to see, so easily depending upon position,e tc, a tech could mistake something. Here is a pic of my 7 week 5 days u/s. Bare in mind this is almost an 8 wek u/s! So alot more here than you'd see at 6 weeks or so. At that range it is common to se just the sac. Was it a transabdominal or transvag??


https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o611/greyeyes3/Baby352012001.jpg


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies- anybody online tonight???

*Laura*- how are oyu holding up with the very little rest you are getting? It gets better, trust me! :hugs: Few weeks then you'll notice it gets better. The first 3-4 weeks is always the toughest.

*Steph-* how are you?? Bet Brandon is growing! How's Nicholas enjoyuing being a nig brother?

*Akshu*- how are you?

*MsPerry*- haven't heard from you in a while, hope all is well :thumbup:

*Patrice*- few more days!! Hope you get to at least see your dh at bootcamp, that'd seem weird, right?! Not see each other for a while then when you do just in pasing :roll: But for a limited time only :) How soon after boot do you get settled in quarters on base? Or will you settle off base?

*Shradha*- is today your scan day? How did your appointment go?

*Alicia*- haven't heard from you in a while- how are you?

*Emma*- just a little bit more and we'll be "seeing you off" to have hoebes! R U getting excited :) :hugs:


----------



## Grey Eyes

AFM- hmmm...Augusta is kicking away in there but always these gentle nudges, nothing too extreme yet. I do get the ocassional bladder kick that has me hoping I don't pee my pants! :rofl: And sometimes she stretches out to where I feel like my tummy is going to pop :shrug:

Today- I cut weeds around the house again, more to keep the stupid mosquitos down! One little patch of high grass and we get tons of the buggers! Why in heck the city thinks spraying melathion is helping :shrug: is beyond me....Dh, the girls, and I went for a walk today- it's always nice, sort of special when dh goes with us :) Took my morning walk as usual, I am trying to be more active outside than I was last month :shrug: so my fatsy doesn't get too bad :haha:

It was so hot today though for the most part- just did my homework asisgnments and tried to stay cool. I cooked dinner late because of the heat, made greek-style pork cooked in lemon and a fruit salad with nectarines :cloud9: Here I am talking about keeping my fatsy down and then I go on to talk about fooood :haha: lol :roll: Can ya tell I'm pregnant- right?


----------



## SLCMommy

It was transabdominal


----------



## Grey Eyes

Shradha, I am starving- what's for dinner? :haha: Something spicy? :cloud9: Emma's thread got me all hungry for Italian lasagna now I can't stop thinking about food :growlmad: lol

If I am not on later- have an awesome day and I will be checking in !!! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Aha! Transabdominal may not show everything and depending upont heir equipment- :shrug: Please don't worry! Worry can't hurt anything but it sure as heck makes you miserable doesn't it? :hugs: Tomorrow you do a transvag right? (Sorry, I was thread stalking and read your post :blush:) that should show so much more detail for you! Try not to worry to much hun, but I know you will....Hang in there you are one tough lady! :thumbup:


----------



## akshustobemom

lauraemily17 said:


> Seriously f***** of with mil. I have never felt do uncomfortable as I did yesterday.
> 
> Mil has always gone on about pro breast feeding & before having Xander I was honest about my reservations about the amount of time breast feeding can take & how restrictive it is, I thought she understood this & would be really supportive.
> 
> Xander is now not quite 2 weeks old & I actually live breast feeding even though he is pretty much stuck to me feeding for most of the day!! Since Monday afternoon Xander has started cluster feedibg until about 9pm. He will only fall asleep on me & as soon as I put him down or pass him to someone else he starts rooting & quickly has a melt down if he doesn't get more booby.
> 
> From reading books & the breast feeding threads on here I know this is normal & he's probably having a growth spurt as well as working on increasing my supply but it's still quite challenging to us as first time parents.
> 
> So yesterday afternoon we had planned to go to in laws for a family BBQ early evening (before Xander started cluster feeding) my sil who leaves far away was back. We thought we'd give it a go with him as we're with family. Mil decided however to invite another family without asking if we minded. I understand she wants to show him off but he's really not at an age were he can be passed around 9 people (that's how many people were there) we didn't complain though.
> 
> So we get him there, he has a complete melt down in the car as I had to take him off the booby to get him there. As soon as I get there I had to start feeding again. I manage to feed him to sleep & visiting sil gets a quick cuddle before he starts rooting again at which point mil just takes him off sil & starts trying to rock him to sleep saying how she's still got the nack. Xander starts to root more face planting her & eating his hands. Will she give him to me? No. I can see on her face she's determined to get him to sleep say I told you do to me. In the end I put my cover on get myself ready to latch him on & it takes DH & sil telling her before she gives him back. Clearly as Grandma in her head she can do whatever she wants with him.
> I then spend the rest of the evening sat in the lounge feeding & every time he falls sleep I try to put him down or pass him to daddy he roots & cries. Everyone else goes into the dinning room to eat & I'm made to feel totally in welcome in there. In fact everytime I start breast feedi every leaves. I am fully covered up while I do this, no one can see anything. I felt totally alienated by a family who are supposedly pro breast feeding but clearly don't actually want to see it. The absolute kicker was when DH 15 year old god son came in to eat in the living room with me & mil came in and told him to get out, didn't ask whether I minded him there, which I didn't. His answer was but I wanted to keep Laura company. When it came to leaving she was also very clearly annoyed that she hadn't had a proper cuddle & although she tried to make out she understood I know that she actually thinks I shouldn't be giving in and feeding him all the time, even though he's only on the 9th percentile with his weight!!
> 
> Gotta say DH was brilliant, bringing me food & sitting with me.
> 
> This is exactly why I didn't want to breast feed in the first place but thought I would get support from the family but clearly not. Well as long as he's cluster feeding they won't seeing him if I have my way. Although I am mad I actually feel more upset by the whole episode & had to hold back tears a couple of times yesterday. :(

Hey Laura:hugs::hugs:

MIL and Hormones are universally bad:growlmad::growlmad:

I think u better dont see anyone for few months. Once u r comfrtable and well settled in Breast Feeding and other things u can see others.

So many pple handling and passing around a small baby is not at all good.So better leave Xander to be happy with his lovely mom and dad..after some months u can introduce him to his grand ma....


----------



## akshustobemom

SLCMommy said:


> Hey ladies. I have't read any of the back pages but I did want to update you.
> 
> I am so scared. Ugh, I could just...cry.
> 
> A family member of mine knew that my first prenatal appointment wasn't until the 23rd, so she gave me some $ to go and get the pregnancy verification ultrasound at the ultrasound studio at my local mall. The sonographer asked me how far along I think I am, and I said "based on the last time I bled, I'm at least 7 weeks"...
> 
> Well, the place had a big screen monitor in front of me so I could see what was going on. She said she didn't see anything in the sac. So, I called my dr and they had me come in and draw some blood for some levels. They are having me come back in tomorrow to see the dr and he is going to do an ultrasound. I will than probably come back on Friday to draw more levels again and see if they are increasing or decreasing.
> 
> Does this sound like a blightend ovum? or could I possibly be earlier that what I thought? Could the sonographer be inexperienced and just miss the baby/yoke sack?
> 
> Here is the thing though, I've been pregnant enough times to know than for myself and my own body, even at 6 weeks I can see something.
> 
> DAMNIT. I'm so so emotionally numb but when I do emotionally feel all I feel is sadness and anger. :cry::nope:

Ashley- Pls dont worry abt scan. Hope he is very inexperienced.Thats y he is unable to see anything properly.Or probably his machine is crap:growlmad:

Listen to Coy's words. I will pray for u and the baby u have got will stick on to its mommy:hugs::hugs::thumbup:

Dont be sad..


----------



## akshustobemom

Hieeee Coy....

How r u??baby is kicking u???september baby....we have nice climate here...so feel like sleeping all the time...Talk abt food..i love food..thats y unable to reduce weight..but i blam my thyroid levels lol...i always tell my dh that i dont get the mood to excercise coz of my thyroid levels...ha ha..

i made idly wid sambar today...its a south indian dish...hey coy do u know to bake??wanna make..i have OTG and bake bun,scake and cookies...

When is ur doctor visit dear???

take care


----------



## SLCMommy

I'm feeling really pukey tonight...yuck. like chicken noodle soup, might have to go puke kind of not feel good...blahhh


----------



## akshustobemom

mzswizz said:


> AFM, im cd7 and AF has officially stopped :happydance: I just got back home from going out last night :thumbup: I only have 12 days left before i go to boot camp :shock: Time is really ticking away. I feel good, nervous and excited at the same time. I just cant wait. Im also happy that my AF has been on schedule this time. It stopped this morning/last night so im happy about that. Everything is going good. So now its just time to wait and see what happens. Cant wait to be back with DH and start a family.

Hieee mzswizz...


Am on cd6..best of luck for u..

akshu


----------



## shradha

Mom is coming today....dh gone to pick her up...... I just came back after giving my blood test for thyroid, blood sugar and lipid profile.......hearing about Ashley.....has got me worried.....:nope:....:cry:......oh my god....Tom is scan....I am so scared........ 

Coy- I cant see the beanie......:shrug:.....is it so small...maybe only heartbeat can be heard..... Oh lord pls help me and Ashley......

Laura- I can understand.....my mil just visited me....:winkwink:....she will be here when baby will be born....I don't know what will happen....I am also scared....she has already told me it's will be a boy......if its a girl then what ? So...tensed up.... So sorry to hear about your MIL....you must be very annoyed....:hugs:..... Good to know that dh is with you....that is all what matters.....he is with you... Don't worry ...


----------



## akshustobemom

SLCMommy said:


> I'm feeling really pukey tonight...yuck. like chicken noodle soup, might have to go puke kind of not feel good...blahhh

Ashley...puking iteslf is a superb symptom..then y do u worry abt that scan???

congrats for puking...ha ha


----------



## akshustobemom

Hi Shradha..

wow mom coming today...so she will bring so many goodies for her pregnant daughter..enjoy dear..

and plss dont worry abt scan..everything will be alright...when will u get the test results??


----------



## shradha

SLCMommy said:


> I'm feeling really pukey tonight...yuck. like chicken noodle soup, might have to go puke kind of not feel good...blahhh

Me too I vomited thrice yesterday....not feeling good....... I guess the first trim is like that..... Drink lots of water....try having tender coconut water....it's good for you and baby...I am also drinking...feels good.....
Re- scan.....just checked out.....don't worry....go to another scan with experienced technician......everything will be fine....don't worry....I am praying for you.......:hugs:... yes...vomits are a good sign.......so you have all the symptoms.....nothing to worry


----------



## shradha

akshustobemom said:


> Hi Shradha..
> 
> wow mom coming today...so she will bring so many goodies for her pregnant daughter..enjoy dear..
> 
> and plss dont worry abt scan..everything will be alright...when will u get the test results??

Yes she has landed.....just spoke to her......dh has gone to pick her up.....I am very happy.......yea......she will pamper me a lot....I and mom are very close....she is my moral support... Just spoke to my doc....she said nothing to worry...so I am relaxed........

By today evening I will get all the blood reports....hope my thyroid levels look good....have to be very careful during pregnancy....that was one concern that my doctor had.....she gave me a high dose so that the levels are in normal range......tom is going to be one long hectic day....scan...gyn appt, endo appt.....

So when are you starting to bbt?


----------



## shradha

Patrice- hay......only 12 days to meet dh and boot camp..... How was your trip with SIL? Was it ladies days out?:happydance:


----------



## shradha

Steph- where are you? Missing you?

Laura- just showed xanders pic to dh in the morning.....he loved your prince charming.......:happydance:

Emma- how are you doing today dear? Has the infection reduced?

Msperry- how are you?where are you?

Alicia- how are you?


----------



## shradha

Grey Eyes said:


> Shradha, I am starving- what's for dinner? :haha: Something spicy? :cloud9: Emma's thread got me all hungry for Italian lasagna now I can't stop thinking about food :growlmad: lol
> 
> If I am not on later- have an awesome day and I will be checking in !!! :hugs: :hugs:

I can't stand the smell of chicken anymore.....had made chicken fry....and puked three times:nope:....I ate salads.....mom was saying to go on a veg diet for some time.... So no more spicy food for me:cry:...... 

I wish I could pass on the chicken fry to you dear......wow lasagna.......always wanted to try......lucky girl.....


----------



## shradha

Grey Eyes said:


> AFM- hmmm...Augusta is kicking away in there but always these gentle nudges, nothing too extreme yet. I do get the ocassional bladder kick that has me hoping I don't pee my pants! :rofl: And sometimes she stretches out to where I feel like my tummy is going to pop :
> 
> It was so hot today though for the most part- just did my homework asisgnments and tried to stay cool. I cooked dinner late because of the heat, made greek-style pork cooked in lemon and a fruit salad with nectarines :cloud9: Here I am talking about keeping my fatsy down and then I go on to talk about fooood :haha: lol :roll: Can ya tell I'm pregnant- right?

Augusta is trying to tell mommy that mommy let me come out I will help you.....you are so worked up..... She is getting excited inside......she wants to meet her supermom.....:hugs:
Hope you had some rest....dinner sound yum.......take rest dear..


----------



## akshustobemom

Shradha all the best for tomo...

hmmm technically today..but again missed it..will do it from tomo..i have already kept my thermo under my pillow

one more thing is we need not do hpt if we bbt right??if my temp is verrryyy high then that means i am pregnant


----------



## shradha

akshustobemom said:


> Shradha all the best for tomo...
> 
> hmmm technically today..but again missed it..will do it from tomo..i have already kept my thermo under my pillow
> 
> one more thing is we need not do hpt if we bbt right??if my temp is verrryyy high then that means i am pregnant

You can have a look at my ovulation chart to get an idea..... After 14dpo....if your temps remain high then test......can't take temps for granted....just to be on safer side we all tested with hpt....after I got mine....I immediately went to the lab the next day to confirm....though I got a positive at home kit....dh wanted to confirm..:hugs:....I know you must be thinking why all this testing.....but it's just matter of few days .......you will be fine..:thumbup:


----------



## lauraemily17

Ashley - abdominal scans aren't too reliable early on. I'm thinking back to your bfp & your first test was faint, you got your bfp really early last time so I recon you may have only been 8dpo when you got your bfp this time which would make you maybe only just 6 weeks in which case it's even less likely to show anything on a scan. The fact that you have symptoms is a great sign. I really hope you get reassurance & get to see a little more on an internal scan today. We're all here for you :hugs:

Patrice - sounds like you're keeping yourself nice & busy in the run up to boot camp, great idea! 

Shardha - I bet your parents are very excited about your pregnancy. Will your Mum be helping you out while she's here. Are they coming to your scan tomorrow? 

Hi akshus, where are you in your cycle?

Coy - thanks for the advice re feeding. I am trying to feed early to work around getting out but he's had a habit of then wanting to nurse for like an hour + so hasn't really worked as he gets very very grumpy if he gets taken off!! (according to my Mum I was exactly the same!!) he was however a lot better yesterday feeding quicker & I'm managing to get him into a deeper sleep afterwards do I can put him down. 

Gotta see inlaws today on way to visit DH grandad, a little apprehensive but it's just popping in. Hopefully Xander will already be asleep in which case he'll be left to sleep so he's not grumpy when he meets his great grandad for the first time!!

Mil has also invited us over again for dinner next week but with my Mum & sis as well. Feel a bit better about my mum being there as I'll have more support but also think its about time people come to us if they want to see Xander. It's always been us going to everyone else since we got out of hospital & although I wanted to get out I think I did too much too soon & I'm a bit annoyed that they let me!! I'm going to suggest they come & cook round ours instead & see how it goes down!! I'd certainly feel more comfortable at home.


----------



## lauraemily17

Thought I'd share a post partum bump pic against my last pregnant bump pic, the body is quite amazing!!

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/869ecb6b.jpg
https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/ca42438c.jpg

Still look about 4/5 months pregnant but my tummy has shrunk quicker than I thought it would do. The swellings almost completely gone & even my thighs are a little slimmer. It only equates to 1 & a half stone though, I still have another 3 to go!!! Hoping the breast feeding will help shift some of it before I can start excercising again at 6 weeks pp.


----------



## akshustobemom

Shradha...i already looked at ur chart...hope i get the same values for me...i know i have high hopes which i sud not have...

atleast i ll not do hpt before missing my periods...will see the chart and confirm that i ll get my period


----------



## akshustobemom

Awesome...Laura...u look sooooo happy in the first pic...

We have some custom like the lady once delivered a baby should not go out for 3 months. Only others should go to her place if they wanna see the baby. I think it is to avoid unnecessary pollution and exertion...she should take complete rest with some kind of after delivery diet...

Hope ur dinner goes well with ur inlaws..dont worry..if they irrotate u. Just come here and vent out ur anger..we are here to support u:hugs: and Xander:hugs:

Am on cd6 Will start temping from tomo


----------



## SLCMommy

akshustobemom said:


> SLCMommy said:
> 
> 
> I'm feeling really pukey tonight...yuck. like chicken noodle soup, might have to go puke kind of not feel good...blahhh
> 
> Ashley...puking iteslf is a superb symptom..then y do u worry abt that scan???
> 
> congrats for puking...ha haClick to expand...

With a blighten ovum miscarriage your pregnancy levels can still increase until your body recognize s that your body absorbed the baby and its no longer a viable pregnancy. Baby stops growing past implantation but the gestational sack is still there.


----------



## mzswizz

Alicia-FXed for you this cycle.

Ashley-Just like Coy says, I wouldnt worry. If the u/s tech did a transvaginal scan, you would've gotten a better idea but since its abdominal, it all depends on luck to get a good position to see anything so i wouldnt worry at all.

Laura-Lovely pic and yes your belly is shrinking fast. I have also heard that breastfeeding helps the tummy go back to normal faster :thumbup: And yes I have been keeping very busy which is good because time is just flying on by.

Shradha-Yes it was a ladies night with SIL the other day and then I went out with my best friend so all has been well and now 11 days to i can finally see my dh yay :happydance:

AFM, im on cd8 today and AF is still gone :happydance: So AF really did leave on time. And im going to be busy today. I got to go to my recruiter and do my DEP meeting at 14:30 (2:30pm), going to TRY and clean up a bit and then catch the sleep that i could never catch because my dog keeps barking. So now since im up, im just going to start cleaning so atleast by the afternoon, SOMETHING gets done around the house :haha: I guess i will start on the laundry because thats the first thing that needs to get done. Long day and weekend ahead of me.


----------



## SLCMommy

akshustobemom said:


> SLCMommy said:
> 
> 
> I'm feeling really pukey tonight...yuck. like chicken noodle soup, might have to go puke kind of not feel good...blahhh
> 
> Ashley...puking iteslf is a superb symptom..then y do u worry abt that scan???
> 
> congrats for puking...ha haClick to expand...

With a blighten ovum miscarriage your pregnancy levels can still increase until your body recognize s that your body absorbed the baby and its no longer a viable pregnancy. Baby stops growing past implantation but the gestational sack is still there.


----------



## SLCMommy

Patrice, I'm going to miss you while your gone to boot camp. How many weeks will I have to live without you? ;)


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-I will sooooo miss you! I will be in boot camp for 8 weeks and depending on if i come back down for my stuff or i wait until i get stationed, it can take up to 11 weeks before I will be able to talk to you ladies.


----------



## wantbb2

Ok ladies, I'm currently on cycle day 10, got a positive opk this morning.. we didn't dtd yesterday but did the previous 2 days, we dtd this morning and will continue to do so for next few days... Do you think because we didn't dtd yesterday that it would affect our chances? Xxxx


----------



## shradha

wantbb2 said:


> Ok ladies, I'm currently on cycle day 10, got a positive opk this morning.. we didn't dtd yesterday but did the previous 2 days, we dtd this morning and will continue to do so for next few days... Do you think because we didn't dtd yesterday that it would affect our chances? Xxxx

BD today....as you have covered the previous days ...so far good...but don't miss today...:hugs:All the best..hoping for a :BFP: from you soon....:dust:


----------



## wantbb2

thanks shadra :) we dtd today twice and will do again 2nite when oh gets home :) :) hope to catch eggy this month fx xxxxxx


----------



## lauraemily17

Stupid phone. I've somehow managed to unsubscribe myself from Emmas journal, can someone put the link on for me?


----------



## lauraemily17

wantbb2 said:


> Ok ladies, I'm currently on cycle day 10, got a positive opk this morning.. we didn't dtd yesterday but did the previous 2 days, we dtd this morning and will continue to do so for next few days... Do you think because we didn't dtd yesterday that it would affect our chances? Xxxx

Nope, in fact there is a theory it may improve your chances as there will be more spermies today. Morning dtd is also better than evening!


----------



## Grey Eyes

shradha said:


> Mom is coming today....dh gone to pick her up...... I just came back after giving my blood test for thyroid, blood sugar and lipid profile.......hearing about Ashley.....has got me worried.....:nope:....:cry:......oh my god....Tom is scan....I am so scared........
> 
> Coy- I cant see the beanie......:shrug:.....is it so small...maybe only heartbeat can be heard..... Oh lord pls help me and Ashley......
> 
> Laura- I can understand.....my mil just visited me....:winkwink:....she will be here when baby will be born....I don't know what will happen....I am also scared....she has already told me it's will be a boy......if its a girl then what ? So...tensed up.... So sorry to hear about your MIL....you must be very annoyed....:hugs:..... Good to know that dh is with you....that is all what matters.....he is with you... Don't worry ...

Shradha- it takes time for the blacstocyst to become zygot (or however that works?) then form embryo as we know it, etc, then it has to start developing into baby image...but it is all so small that often the u/s imager cannot pick it up too well. So- this was my nearly 8 week scan and see how tiny? And yes we had a heartbeat of 136-140 per minute, so "thumbup: DON'T WORRY!!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura- re: Emma's link...

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-journals/840172-young-single-pregnant.html

I think that is correct anyway...How do you subscribe? I usually have to hunt out the posts I have posted then pick one to follow out- quite lengthy process, is there a quicker way to get set up?:huh:


----------



## lauraemily17

Thanks Coy. When I post on a thread it subscribes me to it. I then go into my control panel when I come on & it brings up all threads which have been updated since my post. Can't remember how I set it up to do this though. 

Feeling properly sleep deprived today, can barely keep eyes open!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> Thanks Coy. When I post on a thread it subscribes me to it. I then go into my control panel when I come on & it brings up all threads which have been updated since my post. Can't remember how I set it up to do this though.
> 
> *Feeling properly sleep deprived today, can barely keep eyes open*!!

Ah, welcome to motherhood, right?! :haha: It gets better! rest when you can and try not to focus on too much besides eating, feeding, and sleeping (go into the Xander Mode) lol! And take it easy on the outings, :thumbup: give yourself time to recoup....you and dh have been through a lot! And yes- make'em come to you! :)


----------



## Grey Eyes

Oh, Laura- re: the post-bump pic...Looks *awesome*! See? You have lost so much already and are gettin' back to normal. Pretty soon you'll be back in your favorite jeans :thumbup: Oh, man, I put some jeans on yesterday--felt aweosme! :haha: Granted, they are my size 11 prego jeans (not maternioty, just bigger size, they don't sell maternity here :shrug:) but felt awesome nonetheless. :)


----------



## lauraemily17

Grey Eyes said:


> Oh, Laura- re: the post-bump pic...Looks *awesome*! See? You have lost so much already and are gettin' back to normal. Pretty soon you'll be back in your favorite jeans :thumbup: Oh, man, I put some jeans on yesterday--felt aweosme! :haha: Granted, they are my size 11 prego jeans (not maternioty, just bigger size, they don't sell maternity here :shrug:) but felt awesome nonetheless. :)

Thanks Coy :D

It is great when you find clothes that are comfortable with the bump, I remember that feeling!! I'm back into some of my earlier maternity jeans but quite a bit off pre pregnancy jeans, I need to start excercising again for that. We are going out for walks tho now.


----------



## lauraemily17

Had another mil drama, a Facebook comment this time. DH called her though & she was only joking but it's hard to get that off Facebook. Still more emotional rubbish I could have done without!!

Random post partum question. 

Since I've been home there's times in the day where I feel pretty weak, and can get all hot & bothered or be freezing cold. I know some of it has been the anemia. Not sure if I still have this tho & it's not tested again until my 6 week check up. The thing which is odd is my temp has gone up, not to a fever level but noticeably higher for me. My temp always used to be 36.8 while pregnant. Now it is 37.2 throughout the day until night when it's been going up to 37.6 - 37.8. From what I can find on the net temps need to be 38 + to indicate some sort of infection. Could it be hormonal & will settle in time? I am getting night swears again which I know is a drop in progesterone.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura- what happened on FB? :ninja: :gun: 

Re: the nightsweats...I don't remember having those or the temp issues, I wouldn't worry toooo much but I would suggest giving your doc a call in case you have a mild infection. Maybe some placental tissue left over, or something to do with your surgery? Maybe have it checked??


----------



## lauraemily17

I was wondering that Coy, especially as my hospital notes say my placenta came out piecemeal & uncertain if all of it had come out!! I have had a sample sent off for a uti as well as I've had some discomfort there, get the results tomorrow. 

Had to share this, sorry if it's a bit too personal for some of you. 

This is why I am loving breast feeding sooooooo much more than I thought I would!!
https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/52d09e31.jpg


----------



## Grey Eyes

Awww! What an awesome pic! Lol, and itis comfort to him as well--love the way he is trying to suck his thumb at the same time :haha: It is a very natural and perosnal thing- I love breastfeeding too :)


----------



## Grey Eyes

Strange metabolism of late...today I had fruit and granola for breakfast, then as a snack some shred wheat. Took a long (albeit HOT) walk with the girls and when we got hom I got what we call the shakes- where you feel all weak and start cold sweating. My blood sugar was dropping super fast for some reason :shrug: and felt like I was going to pass out until I got it back up. So I had to chug some fruit juice and eat some crackers. Then I made sandwiches for lunch but weird, right?! Not sure what causes it :shrug:


----------



## lauraemily17

He loves his thumb. He's been able to find it & suck it from the day he was born!! If I don't get the boob in his mouth quick enough he eats his fingers. It's quite funny as he'll start shaking his head as if he's trying to shake milk out of them!! Silly baby. 

Here he is milk drunk!!
https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/86ddb782.jpg


----------



## lauraemily17

Grey Eyes said:


> Strange metabolism of late...today I had fruit and granola for breakfast, then as a snack some shred wheat. Took a long (albeit HOT) walk with the girls and when we got hom I got what we call the shakes- where you feel all weak and start cold sweating. My blood sugar was dropping super fast for some reason :shrug: and felt like I was going to pass out until I got it back up. So I had to chug some fruit juice and eat some crackers. Then I made sandwiches for lunch but weird, right?! Not sure what causes it :shrug:

Could it have been a bit of dehydration which caused the blood sugar to drop if it was hot out?


----------



## Steph32

Hi ladies... wow, I'm sorry I haven't been around. SLEEP DEPRIVED is an understatement around here. I've been feeling just REALLY exhausted and in trying to keep up, my body has taken a toll to be honest. Brandon's been having reflux issues... he'll wake up, not because he's ready for a feeding so much, but because he's congested from aspirating the milk that comes up from the feeding before. So he's up every hour and a half!!!! I thought things were going to get better but they have just gotten worse. Been trying all different kinds of things to help the reflux, like having him sleep at an incline, feeding in smaller meals, feeding only from one breast at a time... I do have an oversupply/fast let down problem so he does tend to choke a lot while feeding... and gulps a lot of air which causes gas... so it's all related... but the things I have been doing to help that have not been working. Our ped is monitoring it, hoping that it does get better as it could just be something he'll grow out of, or maybe he'll get used to my flow. I had this issue with Nicholas but he handled it well, rarely choking and didn't have the reflux. He was such a good sleeper, he was sleeping 4 hour stretches by now... so this is all new to me! Brandon LOVES to nurse though, that's for sure. I love that milk drink picture Laura, I say the same thing about Brandon when he gets that look in his eyes... they start to roll back and he falls into a breastmilk coma!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> Hi ladies... wow, I'm sorry I haven't been around. SLEEP DEPRIVED is an understatement around here. I've been feeling just REALLY exhausted and in trying to keep up, my body has taken a toll to be honest. Brandon's been having reflux issues... he'll wake up, not because he's ready for a feeding so much, but because he's congested from aspirating the milk that comes up from the feeding before. So he's up every hour and a half!!!! I thought things were going to get better but they have just gotten worse. Been trying all different kinds of things to help the reflux, like having him sleep at an incline, feeding in smaller meals, feeding only from one breast at a time... I do have an oversupply/fast let down problem so he does tend to choke a lot while feeding... and gulps a lot of air which causes gas... so it's all related... but the things I have been doing to help that have not been working. Our ped is monitoring it, hoping that it does get better as it could just be something he'll grow out of, or maybe he'll get used to my flow. I had this issue with Nicholas but he handled it well, rarely choking and didn't have the reflux. He was such a good sleeper, he was sleeping 4 hour stretches by now... so this is all new to me! Brandon LOVES to nurse though, that's for sure. I love that milk drink picture Laura, I say the same thing about Brandon when he gets that look in his eyes... they start to roll back and he falls into a breastmilk coma!!

Steph, I had this with Teagen and Kat both- what dh and I had figured is that as your milk adjusts and becomes creamier for the demand the baby's tummy has to adjust as well. Sometimes it causes temporary issues and may take a few weeks to just get used to and sort out. How have you been feeling otherwise?


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> Grey Eyes said:
> 
> 
> Strange metabolism of late...today I had fruit and granola for breakfast, then as a snack some shred wheat. Took a long (albeit HOT) walk with the girls and when we got hom I got what we call the shakes- where you feel all weak and start cold sweating. My blood sugar was dropping super fast for some reason :shrug: and felt like I was going to pass out until I got it back up. So I had to chug some fruit juice and eat some crackers. Then I made sandwiches for lunch but weird, right?! Not sure what causes it :shrug:
> 
> Could it have been a bit of dehydration which caused the blood sugar to drop if it was hot out?Click to expand...

I was wondering that too, but now am having minor heart palpitations. Dh says that is from the glucose drop as he gets it all the time :shrug: Anyway, other than that I am feeling fine now and am on my way out to trim the trees in our back yard- darn things are branching over half the yard! :growlmad: Lol, as it is 97 degrees Farenheit I am gonna be real careful! :thumbup:


----------



## SLCMommy

Went to the Dr. Did an internal ultrasound. Had to really look around...but way back in the deepest right side of my uterus was a yolk sac.....and a baby!!!!!! Heartbeat was 114 bpm and measuring a lot smaller than I anticipated at 6w 1d :) I either ovulated late and got a very early bfp or something. Fx for a sticky bean!! Due date is set for March 6th :)


----------



## ALPDULUTH

So ladies, I have a question for you all- would you consider my cycles to be irregular if they've now ranged anywhere from 30-37 days? I don't even know where to begin this cycle. AF came on July 6th so I'm on CD 6 now. I was going to temp but I had some stomach/gallbladder issues and had a nice trip to the ER the other day. I guess I'll skip the idea of temp this cycle and/or using vitex so I know this won't be my month no matter if we DTD every day. I feel like I'm giving up. Time to get some insurance and visit my good ol' OBGYN for some updated tests.


----------



## shradha

wantbb2 said:


> thanks shadra :) we dtd today twice and will do again 2nite when oh gets home :) :) hope to catch eggy this month fx xxxxxx

That's good dear....keeping fingers fixed for you...:hugs:All the best....:thumbup::dust:


----------



## shradha

Laura- I am in love with Xander...... Just want to hold my baby now...:hugs:....when will 9 months pass.....:happydance:...he is so cute...... Happy that he is doing good.
You have almost lost all that bump....in just 2 weeks.....wow.....so coy was right...... You look super hot and sexy....... All your fit so well....wow.....

Mom came....she has got so many things to eat:happydance:....my test reports have come....thank god. Thyroid all looks good now....everything else normal....tablets have worked wonders....getting ready for the scan......


----------



## Grey Eyes

SLCMommy said:


> Went to the Dr. Did an internal ultrasound. Had to really look around...but way back in the deepest right side of my uterus was a yolk sac.....and a baby!!!!!! Heartbeat was 114 bpm and measuring a lot smaller than I anticipated at 6w 1d :) I either ovulated late and got a very early bfp or something. Fx for a sticky bean!! Due date is set for March 6th :)

Whoo-hoo! :dance: Ashley that is the best news I've heard all day! :happydance: Wow, see?! Great news! And what and awesome little heartbeat at 114 beats per minute! I have read the avg. hb at 6 weeks is between 103-126 so absolutely perfect at 114! :thumbup: Way to go Ashley, I bet you are celebrating with huge tears of relief and happiness at this point! I've been there :thumbup: Hugs all around! :)


----------



## SLCMommy

Grey Eyes said:


> SLCMommy said:
> 
> 
> Went to the Dr. Did an internal ultrasound. Had to really look around...but way back in the deepest right side of my uterus was a yolk sac.....and a baby!!!!!! Heartbeat was 114 bpm and measuring a lot smaller than I anticipated at 6w 1d :) I either ovulated late and got a very early bfp or something. Fx for a sticky bean!! Due date is set for March 6th :)
> 
> Whoo-hoo! :dance: Ashley that is the best news I've heard all day! :happydance: Wow, see?! Great news! And what and awesome little heartbeat at 114 beats per minute! I have read the avg. hb at 6 weeks is between 103-126 so absolutely perfect at 114! :thumbup: Way to go Ashley, I bet you are celebrating with huge tears of relief and happiness at this point! I've been there :thumbup: Hugs all around! :)Click to expand...


Thank you Coy!! :hugs: I was a bit worried about 114 but for only 6w 1d, but I figured the heart probably is SO new still. The news is definitely GOOD :cloud9:. 

Dr: Well, that my friend... is your gestational sack...
Me: _Oh no, he is going to tell me that the girl from the mall was right! 
_
Dr: And, that is the yolk...and do you see something right next to that? That is the baby! And, do you see a little flicker, Ashley?
Me: Yes! 
Dr: That is the heartbeat!

*WHEW*

Lesson learned: TO NOT RUSH THINGS! oh, and MALL ULTRASOUND STUDIOS ARE ONLY GOOD FOR ENTERTAINMENT!!

They did reschedule me though for free and I'll be 9 weeks. Hopefully they don't tell me anymore wackado stuff!:dohh::happydance:

ps: Baby decided to park really deep in the right backside of my uterus. Do you know why/how they pick their "spot?" it's a very weird spot. lol


----------



## SLCMommy

oh, and my levels that they drew yesterday was at 90,000 and my dr said with that high of levels there SHOULD be a baby and a heartbeat (before he did the ultrasound)


----------



## Grey Eyes

Ashley, that's awesome! I am not sure how they pick their spot, I think it all just depends on where the egg settles and finds the first good burrowing spot :shrug: Mine gave a me a scare and a half at 12 weeks because doc couldn't find the heartbeat. Well after an incredibly stressful waiting for ultrasound we discovered babes was hidig behind one of my major arteries! So all we could hear at that point was my own hb. :wacko: LOL!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Well I am totally bushed! I don;t think I did much outside but it was enough, lol :) I trimmed the trees, trimmed all the bushes, cut down the huge thistles that have started to grow :shrug: transplanted a bunch of my sickly flowers :roll:, raked the yard, cleaned off my hand-planted patio of flag-stone rocks, bathed the girls, made a fruit salad, did my school, made the girls a second dinner (kids can EAT!) and now they are sleeping....I am exhausted and my back and girdle muscles are killing me :nope: serves me right, huh! Anyway as I skipped dinner I am starving as usual so wondering what to eat this late. The girls wanted those Ramen noodles (without seeasoning) and man was it hard not to take a bite! I am properly addicted :blush: Think I'll go eat a salad and go to bed :sleep:


----------



## akshustobemom

SLCMommy said:


> akshustobemom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLCMommy said:
> 
> 
> I'm feeling really pukey tonight...yuck. like chicken noodle soup, might have to go puke kind of not feel good...blahhh
> 
> Ashley...puking iteslf is a superb symptom..then y do u worry abt that scan???
> 
> congrats for puking...ha haClick to expand...
> 
> With a blighten ovum miscarriage your pregnancy levels can still increase until your body recognize s that your body absorbed the baby and its no longer a viable pregnancy. Baby stops growing past implantation but the gestational sack is still there.Click to expand...

God!!dear Ashley...pls don even think complicated things...

U r pregnant..be pregnant...don feel negative:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## SLCMommy

Grey Eyes said:


> Ashley, that's awesome! I am not sure how they pick their spot, I think it all just depends on where the egg settles and finds the first good burrowing spot :shrug: Mine gave a me a scare and a half at 12 weeks because doc couldn't find the heartbeat. Well after an incredibly stressful waiting for ultrasound we discovered babes was hidig behind one of my major arteries! So all we could hear at that point was my own hb. :wacko: LOL!


Scares are the worst!:hugs:


----------



## akshustobemom

SLCMommy said:


> Went to the Dr. Did an internal ultrasound. Had to really look around...but way back in the deepest right side of my uterus was a yolk sac.....and a baby!!!!!! Heartbeat was 114 bpm and measuring a lot smaller than I anticipated at 6w 1d :) I either ovulated late and got a very early bfp or something. Fx for a sticky bean!! Due date is set for March 6th :)

Ashley...am sooooooooooooooooooooooooo sooooooooooooo happ for u...i was keeping my fingers crossed for u and the baby:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

lots and lots of wishes...the baby will be there and will come out as a beautiful baby on due date:baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## akshustobemom

Grey Eyes said:


> Well I am totally bushed! I don;t think I did much outside but it was enough, lol :) I trimmed the trees, trimmed all the bushes, cut down the huge thistles that have started to grow :shrug: transplanted a bunch of my sickly flowers :roll:, raked the yard, cleaned off my hand-planted patio of flag-stone rocks, bathed the girls, made a fruit salad, did my school, made the girls a second dinner (kids can EAT!) and now they are sleeping....I am exhausted and my back and girdle muscles are killing me :nope: serves me right, huh! Anyway as I skipped dinner I am starving as usual so wondering what to eat this late. The girls wanted those Ramen noodles (without seeasoning) and man was it hard not to take a bite! I am properly addicted :blush: Think I'll go eat a salad and go to bed :sleep:

Coy..u kno what..u r my inspiration..am a girl who will not step out of my house( mere laziness:blush::blush:)..after reading all your psost..i feel like going out..

boring to just sit at home..my dh has told me to go out so many time..but i wont..

yesterday i was telling him abt u doing sooooo many things and the hill near ur house..and i added that am gonna atleast get out of this house for a small walk..he was like..man i told u so many times and u dint budge..hmmm thanx to coy...

ha ha..see am inspired:hugs:


----------



## akshustobemom

Hiee Shardha..i suppose today is ur appointment with endo and first scan...

all the best..and do post the results...

Coy and Shradha..

how to give the link of ff chart of mine...i want u ppl to look at it

sorry i dint know how to do that:blush:


----------



## shradha

ALPDULUTH said:


> So ladies, I have a question for you all- would you consider my cycles to be irregular if they've now ranged anywhere from 30-37 days? I don't even know where to begin this cycle. AF came on July 6th so I'm on CD 6 now. I was going to temp but I had some stomach/gallbladder issues and had a nice trip to the ER the other day. I guess I'll skip the idea of temp this cycle and/or using vitex so I know this won't be my month no matter if we DTD every day. I feel like I'm giving up. Time to get some insurance and visit my good ol' OBGYN for some updated tests.

Don't give up.....my cycles were going crazy when I started TTC....I always had a 32 days cycle..then it became 40, 46, 38, 32, and finally became to 26 days....was very worried....but I didn't give up.... Start tempg...use opk...plan your ovulation and BD during that window...I am sure you will get your :BFP: soon....:thumbup:........we are with you....:hugs:


----------



## shradha

Ashley-:happydance::hugs:Hurray.....I told you not to be upset.....so happy everything is ok.........now you must not stress and take care......


----------



## shradha

akshustobemom said:


> Hiee Shardha..i suppose today is ur appointment with endo and first scan...
> 
> all the best..and do post the results...
> 
> Coy and Shradha..
> 
> how to give the link of ff chart of mine...i want u ppl to look at it
> 
> sorry i dint know how to do that:blush:

Login , go to sharing on the top heading....Charting homepage....get code...copy paste it on the signature.....done.... 

How are you....started planning for the cycle....:hugs:


----------



## shradha

Hello friends had a hectic day......
Went to the endo first....he said that thyroid are still low..have to be high....so he increased the dose.....told me to come after a month..
Then I rushed for scan....... The doctor found a small beanie quicky...... In the sack....everything is normal....but no heartbeat coz still early....less than 6 weeks..... So have to go for scan agin after ten days....for the heartbeat:nope:......but I saws small beanie..:happydance:...... So that's the story of my scan..... Have to wait .......


----------



## SpudsMama

Shradha - Glad the scan went well! :flower: I didn't have my first scan until 14 weeks so I have no idea what you're supposed to see so early :shrug: 

Ashley - Again, glad the scan went well! :flower: Can't wait to start seeing pics of your next scans :happydance: 

Laura - Loving the milk drunk pics :haha:

AFM, quick update on my midwife appointment. BP was low, but still ok at 90/58. Urine showed another UTI so I'll be getting antibiotics next week, I couldn't get in to see my doctor any sooner. Spud is still head down, but going by fundal height, there's been no change in growth since my last appointment two weeks ago. I have a growth scan booked for next Thursday. Also, my iron levels have risen so I get to go to the midwife led birthing centre when I go into labour instead of the hospital :happydance:


----------



## Grey Eyes

shradha said:


> Hello friends had a hectic day......
> Went to the endo first....he said that thyroid are still low..have to be high....so he increased the dose.....told me to come after a month..
> Then I rushed for scan....... The doctor found a small beanie quicky...... In the sack....everything is normal....but no heartbeat coz still early....less than 6 weeks..... So have to go for scan agin after ten days....for the heartbeat:nope:......but I saws small beanie..:happydance:...... So that's the story of my scan..... Have to wait .......

Shradha- no need to worry! :thumbup: Was this an transabdominal or transvaginal ultrasound? I have researched and found that it is very rare to see a heartbeat at 5 weeks +... they say best to do a transvaginal at that point (if there is a need) and even then you may not be able to see it. Everything is still forming :) So no sweat, don't worry :hugs: Sounds like your doc is good and keeping a good watch on your thyroid.


----------



## lauraemily17

Good news on the scans Shradha & Ashley. Looking forward to your next ones when you'll see more of bubs. 

Coy - did you resist the noodles. You know I get quite jealous of you all with noodles, I really miss them. I can only have the rice ones which just don't do it!! Well, other than when mixed in a stir fry!! Have you had another busy day?


----------



## lauraemily17

Steph32 said:


> Hi ladies... wow, I'm sorry I haven't been around. SLEEP DEPRIVED is an understatement around here. I've been feeling just REALLY exhausted and in trying to keep up, my body has taken a toll to be honest. Brandon's been having reflux issues... he'll wake up, not because he's ready for a feeding so much, but because he's congested from aspirating the milk that comes up from the feeding before. So he's up every hour and a half!!!! I thought things were going to get better but they have just gotten worse. Been trying all different kinds of things to help the reflux, like having him sleep at an incline, feeding in smaller meals, feeding only from one breast at a time... I do have an oversupply/fast let down problem so he does tend to choke a lot while feeding... and gulps a lot of air which causes gas... so it's all related... but the things I have been doing to help that have not been working. Our ped is monitoring it, hoping that it does get better as it could just be something he'll grow out of, or maybe he'll get used to my flow. I had this issue with Nicholas but he handled it well, rarely choking and didn't have the reflux. He was such a good sleeper, he was sleeping 4 hour stretches by now... so this is all new to me! Brandon LOVES to nurse though, that's for sure. I love that milk drink picture Laura, I say the same thing about Brandon when he gets that look in his eyes... they start to roll back and he falls into a breastmilk coma!!

Breast milk coma is exactly right, although he often snaps right back out of it as soon as he's put in his Moses basket wanting more!! Poor Brandon having reflux, a friends baby has it & I know how tiring it is for them & how upset their little girl gets. We're quite lucky that Xander doesn't really get anything like that, he doesn't even get wind when breasted, just with a formula feed. 

Would expressing & giving say 1 bottle feed a day make any difference? Even if just for DH to do it do you get 1 longer stretch of sleep. We've taken to DH doing either the evening feed or first night feed. We're having to make up part formula & breast milk tho as I can't express a full feed yet. Getting there though, went from half ounce after 2 hours to just over an ounce in 1 hour today!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura- yes I resisted the noodles! :smug: LOL! I have to otherwise I gain to fast :( 

Oh, question for you and Steph- how do you get your babies to accept both breasfeeding _and_ bottle feeding? I am thinking I wait too long to introduce the bottle as both my girls flatly refused it. 

Question 1) When did you introduce the bottle

Question 2) What type of bottle/nipple do you use? I would love it if the girls and dh would be able to aid in bottle feeding but can't figure out why my babies refuse a bottle :nope:


----------



## lauraemily17

Just replied to your pm, saw that before the thread!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> Just replied to your pm, saw that before the thread!!

Thanks for the advice! I will get the Avent bottles/nipples then and try those. Re: breastpump...I think the first one I tried was an electriv Avent and no luck at all with that it was actually faster to express by hand :roll: and that is NOT FUN, lol! So will keep my eyes open for those :thumbup: And yes, I will try to introduce in the first few days to avoid any confusion, I think maybe I waited too long on the others :shrug:


----------



## lauraemily17

Something I forgot to add re my love of breast feeding, my Pamela Anderson boobs!! I'm now an E cup. I do however dread how they'll look when I stop breast feeding & they go back to their normal size!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> Something I forgot to add re my love of breast feeding, my Pamela Anderson boobs!! I'm now an E cup. I do however dread how they'll look when I stop breast feeding & they go back to their normal size!!

LOL! I only could wish for an E :rofl: I am lucky to achieve a nice B cup :( lol....as for what they will look like after- I think the same especially if you aply lotion. I haven't gotten stretch marks there -yet- from it :shrug:


----------



## lauraemily17

Grey Eyes said:


> lauraemily17 said:
> 
> 
> Something I forgot to add re my love of breast feeding, my Pamela Anderson boobs!! I'm now an E cup. I do however dread how they'll look when I stop breast feeding & they go back to their normal size!!
> 
> LOL! I only could wish for an E :rofl: I am lucky to achieve a nice B cup :( lol....as for what they will look like after- I think the same especially if you aply lotion. I haven't gotten stretch marks there -yet- from it :shrug:Click to expand...

I haven't got stretch marks either, they're all over my tummy, hips & thighs!! I think I may end up with saggy boobs somehow, it's a good job all my pre pregnancy bras are push up already!!


----------



## SLCMommy

lauraemily17 said:


> Something I forgot to add re my love of breast feeding, my Pamela Anderson boobs!! I'm now an E cup. I do however dread how they'll look when I stop breast feeding & they go back to their normal size!!

You know about Pamela Anderson? Guess Playboy and Baywatch were popular across the pond too...lol...Yes, we Americans are so proud of the people we claim to be hot comadities. :wacko: while you guys give us the awesomeness of Adele, Beatles, etc....:happydance:


----------



## SLCMommy

AFM, my morning sickness which has lasted all day is kicking my rear end. Wow! This is not fun. I've puked a violently twice today. :(


----------



## lauraemily17

Pamela Anderson is huge in the UK. She even came on our celebrity big brother. David Hasselhoff is also huge and had his own shows & been a judge on Britains got talent. 

We have plenty of our own Pamela Andersons as well, in fact far too many now. If you've heard of t.o.w.i.e. you'll know what i mean. It's worth a google, it's better to see than to try & explain!


----------



## ALPDULUTH

shradha said:


> ALPDULUTH said:
> 
> 
> So ladies, I have a question for you all- would you consider my cycles to be irregular if they've now ranged anywhere from 30-37 days? I don't even know where to begin this cycle. AF came on July 6th so I'm on CD 6 now. I was going to temp but I had some stomach/gallbladder issues and had a nice trip to the ER the other day. I guess I'll skip the idea of temp this cycle and/or using vitex so I know this won't be my month no matter if we DTD every day. I feel like I'm giving up. Time to get some insurance and visit my good ol' OBGYN for some updated tests.
> 
> Don't give up.....my cycles were going crazy when I started TTC....I always had a 32 days cycle..then it became 40, 46, 38, 32, and finally became to 26 days....was very worried....but I didn't give up.... Start tempg...use opk...plan your ovulation and BD during that window...I am sure you will get your :BFP: soon....:thumbup:........we are with you....:hugs:Click to expand...

 I'm lost where to even start now for planning ov. I don't want to be a negative nancy but the urge to give up is become a lot stronger than the urge to keep pushing on after two years. I haven't even had a chance to buy OPK's and thanks to my lovely gallbladder, I missed my chance to use the one fertility monitor that I have. I have zero faith left I think.


----------



## Grey Eyes

SLCMommy said:


> AFM, my morning sickness which has lasted all day is kicking my rear end. Wow! This is not fun. I've puked a violently twice today. :(

YAY! for morning sickness! :haha: WHat do they say you are at your best feeling your worst?? :huh: Anyway, chin up, you can handle it! Try to alleviate it with tums and crackers, sip water often, etc, avoid FISH (fish is nasty anyway) and other oily foods......

You know, speaking of ms...I remember back when I had mine I told dh that the grocery store was full of evil and vile smells...Everyone wearing sick smelling cologne and thick perfumes, and the deli cranking out those deep fry smells, and OMG don't even walk down the coffee or bread isles :sick: LOL! I remember power-talking myself and chanting my don't-get-sick mantra...Now when I walk in I hardly smell anything that doesn't make me hungry :roll: Ms will pass soon:thumbup:


----------



## SLCMommy

lauraemily17 said:


> Pamela Anderson is huge in the UK. She even came on our celebrity big brother. David Hasselhoff is also huge and had his own shows & been a judge on Britains got talent.
> 
> We have plenty of our own Pamela Andersons as well, in fact far too many now. If you've heard of t.o.w.i.e. you'll know what i mean. It's worth a google, it's better to see than to try & explain!

LOL at David Hasselhoff. He is SUCH a mess :haha: I do watch America's Got Talent because I really like Sharon Osborne. I feel terrible that Jack was diagnosed with MS. :nope:

Hey, have you ever heard of the American soap operas, The Young & The Restless, and The Bold & The Beautiful ?


----------



## shradha

SpudsMama said:


> Shradha - Glad the scan went well! :flower: I didn't have my first scan until 14 weeks so I have no idea what you're supposed to see so early :shrug:
> 
> AFM, quick update on my midwife appointment. BP was low, but still ok at 90/58. Urine showed another UTI so I'll be getting antibiotics next week, I couldn't get in to see my doctor any sooner. Spud is still head down, but going by fundal height, there's been no change in growth since my last appointment two weeks ago. I have a growth scan booked for next Thursday. Also, my iron levels have risen so I get to go to the midwife led birthing centre when I go into labour instead of the hospital :happydance:

I know it's too early..but the doc asked for the scan....I saw a tiny beanie....the moment the scan doc put the probe on my belly he saw and marked very tiny....he told me it's early for heartbeat as it's less than 6 weeks... I was so worried .....
Your bp is very low dear......my doc says my bp is high ....130/90....I was so scared and tensed...naturally it will be high..she told to lessen the amount of salt and sugar......my sugar fasting is 90..... She said it should be 80....how much was your's? 
Are you tensed? Due date is coming closer...... :hugs:


----------



## shradha

Coy- We have abdominal scan.....thanx dear for the sweet words....really want some comforting words right now....me and dh are ver tensed.....hope by next 10 days we can hear a heartbeat.......was almost in tears.....:cry:...... I can only wait and pray..... How are you doing? Are you taking rest? You too need some rest ....I know you are supermom...but take care...... How is your bp and fasting sugar?


----------



## shradha

Laura- by boobs have already started to become bigger and fuller....I don't know what size they are finally going to be:shrug:......:nope:.....how is my cute little Xander doing?how are you? Are you getting enough sleep?


----------



## shradha

Steph- how are you dear? Hows nicholas and brandon?Hope you are getting some sleep......:hugs:


----------



## SLCMommy

shradha said:


> SpudsMama said:
> 
> 
> Shradha - Glad the scan went well! :flower: I didn't have my first scan until 14 weeks so I have no idea what you're supposed to see so early :shrug:
> 
> AFM, quick update on my midwife appointment. BP was low, but still ok at 90/58. Urine showed another UTI so I'll be getting antibiotics next week, I couldn't get in to see my doctor any sooner. Spud is still head down, but going by fundal height, there's been no change in growth since my last appointment two weeks ago. I have a growth scan booked for next Thursday. Also, my iron levels have risen so I get to go to the midwife led birthing centre when I go into labour instead of the hospital :happydance:
> 
> I know it's too early..but the doc asked for the scan....I saw a tiny beanie....the moment the scan doc put the probe on my belly he saw and marked very tiny....he told me it's early for heartbeat as it's less than 6 weeks... I was so worried .....
> Your bp is very low dear......my doc says my bp is high ....130/90....I was so scared and tensed...naturally it will be high..she told to lessen the amount of salt and sugar......my sugar fasting is 90..... She said it should be 80....how much was your's?
> Are you tensed? Due date is coming closer...... :hugs:Click to expand...

Actually, that bp isn't very low. That's my normal range. It is on the lower side, but it won't send her into a shock. I'm usually 90 -100 over 55 to 70


----------



## SLCMommy

shradha said:


> Coy- We have abdominal scan.....thanx dear for the sweet words....really want some comforting words right now....me and dh are ver tensed.....hope by next 10 days we can hear a heartbeat.......was almost in tears.....:cry:...... I can only wait and pray..... How are you doing? Are you taking rest? You too need some rest ....I know you are supermom...but take care...... How is your bp and fasting sugar?

In your 5th week is still pretty early to see a flicker (heartbeat) on the screen, I think it normally starts at 6 weeks so you are probably only a few days shy of it starting. But, I know what it's like to be on the tense side! :hugs: For me, I think me being tense is having a loss not to long ago. I still am paranoid. :dohh: Are you getting another scan soon?


----------



## lauraemily17

shradha said:


> SpudsMama said:
> 
> 
> Shradha - Glad the scan went well! :flower: I didn't have my first scan until 14 weeks so I have no idea what you're supposed to see so early :shrug:
> 
> AFM, quick update on my midwife appointment. BP was low, but still ok at 90/58. Urine showed another UTI so I'll be getting antibiotics next week, I couldn't get in to see my doctor any sooner. Spud is still head down, but going by fundal height, there's been no change in growth since my last appointment two weeks ago. I have a growth scan booked for next Thursday. Also, my iron levels have risen so I get to go to the midwife led birthing centre when I go into labour instead of the hospital :happydance:
> 
> I know it's too early..but the doc asked for the scan....I saw a tiny beanie....the moment the scan doc put the probe on my belly he saw and marked very tiny....he told me it's early for heartbeat as it's less than 6 weeks... I was so worried .....
> Your bp is very low dear......my doc says my bp is high ....130/90....I was so scared and tensed...naturally it will be high..she told to lessen the amount of salt and sugar......my sugar fasting is 90..... She said it should be 80....how much was your's?
> Are you tensed? Due date is coming closer...... :hugs:Click to expand...

You are slightly too early to see anything, try not to worry. My first scan with Xander was at 5 weeks & all we saw was the sack. It looked completely empty but the Dr said that was ok & it measured perfect. Our next scan was at 7 weeks and we saw our perfect Beanie with a perfect flickering heart!!

If your bp is already over 90 it is already very high, understandable if you were worried buy try & find some calming techniques. During the last tri bp naturally goes up & I'd hate for you to end up in the same situation as I was!!

Xander is great. Think he's having another growth spurt. I had a couple of 3 hour feeding marathons yesterday & he took 4oz from DH last night, normally he'll only take about 2. I've then had to wake him this morning to feed him after he slept for 4 hours straight!!


----------



## lauraemily17

SLCMommy said:


> lauraemily17 said:
> 
> 
> Pamela Anderson is huge in the UK. She even came on our celebrity big brother. David Hasselhoff is also huge and had his own shows & been a judge on Britains got talent.
> 
> We have plenty of our own Pamela Andersons as well, in fact far too many now. If you've heard of t.o.w.i.e. you'll know what i mean. It's worth a google, it's better to see than to try & explain!
> 
> LOL at David Hasselhoff. He is SUCH a mess :haha: I do watch America's Got Talent because I really like Sharon Osborne. I feel terrible that Jack was diagnosed with MS. :nope:
> 
> Hey, have you ever heard of the American soap operas, The Young & The Restless, and The Bold & The Beautiful ?Click to expand...

Yep I've heard of them but not seen them although I'm sure they must be shown on 1 of our many satellite channels!!

Gotta say I do love American tv. Your comedy shows are brilliant & we watch things like Bones, House, Greys Anatomy.


----------



## lauraemily17

Grey Eyes said:


> SLCMommy said:
> 
> 
> AFM, my morning sickness which has lasted all day is kicking my rear end. Wow! This is not fun. I've puked a violently twice today. :(
> 
> YAY! for morning sickness! :haha: WHat do they say you are at your best feeling your worst?? :huh: Anyway, chin up, you can handle it! Try to alleviate it with tums and crackers, sip water often, etc, avoid FISH (fish is nasty anyway) and other oily foods......
> 
> You know, speaking of ms...I remember back when I had mine I told dh that the grocery store was full of evil and vile smells...Everyone wearing sick smelling cologne and thick perfumes, and the deli cranking out those deep fry smells, and OMG don't even walk down the coffee or bread isles :sick: LOL! I remember power-talking myself and chanting my don't-get-sick mantra...Now when I walk in I hardly smell anything that doesn't make me hungry :roll: Ms will pass soon:thumbup:Click to expand...

I had that mantra through to about 16 weeks when my nausea finally went! I'd be sat in meetings with 10 people totally in my own world of don't throw up, don't throw up & munch on sweets which seemed to help. Noone knew I was pregnant either so I suffered alone. I think the worst were my team meetings that I ran early in the morning in the canteen!!! The smell of breakfast was vile! Those meetings became as short as I could get away with!!!


----------



## SLCMommy

lauraemily17 said:


> SLCMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lauraemily17 said:
> 
> 
> Pamela Anderson is huge in the UK. She even came on our celebrity big brother. David Hasselhoff is also huge and had his own shows & been a judge on Britains got talent.
> 
> We have plenty of our own Pamela Andersons as well, in fact far too many now. If you've heard of t.o.w.i.e. you'll know what i mean. It's worth a google, it's better to see than to try & explain!
> 
> LOL at David Hasselhoff. He is SUCH a mess :haha: I do watch America's Got Talent because I really like Sharon Osborne. I feel terrible that Jack was diagnosed with MS. :nope:
> 
> Hey, have you ever heard of the American soap operas, The Young & The Restless, and The Bold & The Beautiful ?Click to expand...
> 
> Yep I've heard of them but not seen them although I'm sure they must be shown on 1 of our many satellite channels!!
> 
> Gotta say I do love American tv. Your comedy shows are brilliant & we watch things like Bones, House, Greys Anatomy.Click to expand...


Good show choices! :thumbup: I can't say we have a lot of UK shows ran here :(


----------



## wantbb2

Well ladies, pretty sure O'd yesterday and we have done lots of bd :) Fx for us! Woke up this am with cold sore on my lip :O haven't had 1 of those on years! Really pretty annoying! Really hope we caught that eggy, because I O'd on the side I have a TUBE :) xxx


----------



## Grey Eyes

wantbb2 said:


> Well ladies, pretty sure O'd yesterday and we have done lots of bd :) Fx for us! Woke up this am with cold sore on my lip :O haven't had 1 of those on years! Really pretty annoying! Really hope we caught that eggy, because I O'd on the side I have a TUBE :) xxx

Sounds very positive for you! :thumbup: Great timing and YAY!for ovulating on your tube side! :hugs: Now the (drumroll) TWW. :haha: Aaargh!right?!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Shradha- don't stress out! Too early for a hb is just that--too early. Especially with an abdominal scan (I can't imaging doing a transvaginal honestly though, but I am extremely modest :blush:). I'd say within another weeks or so you'll catch that amazing little flickering hb and you'll feel sooo much better! :thumbup: For now try to relax :)

Btw, not sure if I ever knew, but how old are you (hope you don't mind me asking)? As far as the bp and glucose levels...90 is slightly higher than average if you are fasting but not super bad. Def something you can comtrol through a few simple diet changes. Do you put sugar in your tea, etc? I have learned to adjust my taste, no sugar in my teas, no added sugar to cereal, etc. I def get my share of sweets though :blush: shame on me, right?! :haha: Try to avoid white-flour breads, etc. You'll do awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Shradha, thanks for asking about my glucose, I am going to go check on dh's meter now. Bear in mind I have had one small cup of unsweetened tea, a few saltine crackers, and a granol bar.......

My glucose is currently at: 108. :dohh: Good thing I am checking it! I normally rest at an average 80 or so and get shaky if I drop to like 65 or 70...Hmmm...I am going to call the hospital (it's a weekend here now :roll: so no doc office open) and double check those levels. :shrug:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hm. The Registered Nurse at the hospital tells me that she conferred with the other nurses :wacko: and they THINK 108 is ok but to check it again in half hour to an hour and see if it has dropped or risen :shrug: K, I will do so! :thumbup:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Ah, the thunderstorm was awesome last night! :rain: It is 10:am here and still very beautifully cool :thumbup: Some clouds and cool air...(breath innnnn) Ahhhh. :laugh2: I actually slept very late, well, 7:15 anyway :shrug: Anyway I usually do when it rains, it's so relaxing. And I woke up to aching shoulders, chest muscles, and back muscles :huh: I did some :bodyb: yesterday evening and that long very hot walk is all...Dh says its the prolactin terrorizing my muscles groups and to expect to get sore sooner and prob for longer durations..:sadangel:


----------



## wantbb2

Thanks coy :) and yes the dreaded ttw is now upon me! Aargghh! Don't know how I'll cope with the wait! Really hope its our month... I went to have a reading from a psychic and she said there's a baby coming for me, its being made right now! Sure hope shes right :) xxxx


----------



## lauraemily17

wantbb2 said:


> Thanks coy :) and yes the dreaded ttw is now upon me! Aargghh! Don't know how I'll cope with the wait! Really hope its our month... I went to have a reading from a psychic and she said there's a baby coming for me, its being made right now! Sure hope shes right :) xxxx

Sounds Promising with the psychic reading. Are you temping through the 2ww? That used to help it go quicker for me.


----------



## lauraemily17

I am really not feeling well today. I posted before about having a slightly raised temp, well it's been getting higher & I'm now feeling all achy & shivery & my temp is 37.9 (100.2) no idea what's causing it tho, a uti never gives me a temp & I don't really have any symptoms of that. My stitches seem to br healing fine, not sore at all any more & a bit itchy. Thought maybe it's mastitis but haven't get any symptoms in my breasts. Going to have to get myself to the Drs on Monday I think.


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> I am really not feeling well today. I posted before about having a slightly raised temp, well it's been getting higher & I'm now feeling all achy & shivery & my temp is 37.9 (100.2) no idea what's causing it tho, a uti never gives me a temp & I don't really have any symptoms of that. My stitches seem to br healing fine, not sore at all any more & a bit itchy. Thought maybe it's mastitis but haven't get any symptoms in my breasts. Going to have to get myself to the Drs on Monday I think.

Lara, I would call today if you can- Monday is two days away and with an adult you really don't want to psh it with afever of 100.2 - my concern is because you recently had a baby _and_ had surgery. There is def something going on so please see if you can get it checked out today, or at least in the morning! :thumbup: The achy all over is signaling an infection to me and if it's not the items you mentioned,i could be placental :shrug: which is very potentially dangerous. Def get it checked out asap.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Re: my BS issue has been solved :roll: My average is around 75-80 I think and I read it is common after a full meal for a pregnant woman to jump to 108 :shrug: However I did not eat a full meal. I ate one of those delicious yet evil granola bars! :growlmad: 16 grams of sugar in one of them! Anyway it caused my glucose to spike to 108 (maybe higher after) then within an hour it plummeted to like 59! That's horrible, I am not buying them anymore because I don't want the girls eating them eaither. Teagen says to me "am I on a diet?" in kind of a snotty tone! :haha: I told her "No, but as your father is diabetic and I am pregnant we are going to eat healthy- even you". To which she had nothing to say :rofl: For once :rofl:

I will stick to my simple carbs and proteins :thumbup: Oh, and ice cream :blush:


----------



## Steph32

Laura- My first thought when I was reading your post was mastitis. But you said you don't have any breast tenderness or hardness right? And lumps that you can feel? I had it a few times before and that's how it started out, with a fever and flu feeling... before I noticed that I did have a blocked duct.

Coy- I already responded to your fb post, but 108 is still within normal range, but a one hour reading will give you a more accurate BS because that is when it typically reaches it's peak.

Shradha- YES, it is too early for a heartbeat so don't worry! The heart doesn't start beating until sometime around 6-6 1/2 weeks!

Ashley- So happy for you that everything is looking good! Have you had any MS yet? Hope you don't get it as bad this time.

Thanks Coy and Laura for the BF'ing advice. I did pump some to have dh give a bottle for one feeding last night and it worked out. Although my boobs woke me up anyway... all that pumping to get enough for one bottle stimulated them into thinking I wanted them to make more milk so they got engorged last night. But I did get a few more hours of sleep so that's good. Coy, I hope you're right that the reflux is due to just the baby not adjusting yet and hopefully once things regulate it won't be an issue. Does the milk really respond by getting creamier? When does that happen?


----------



## lauraemily17

Grey Eyes said:


> lauraemily17 said:
> 
> 
> I am really not feeling well today. I posted before about having a slightly raised temp, well it's been getting higher & I'm now feeling all achy & shivery & my temp is 37.9 (100.2) no idea what's causing it tho, a uti never gives me a temp & I don't really have any symptoms of that. My stitches seem to br healing fine, not sore at all any more & a bit itchy. Thought maybe it's mastitis but haven't get any symptoms in my breasts. Going to have to get myself to the Drs on Monday I think.
> 
> Lara, I would call today if you can- Monday is two days away and with an adult you really don't want to psh it with afever of 100.2 - my concern is because you recently had a baby _and_ had surgery. There is def something going on so please see if you can get it checked out today, or at least in the morning! :thumbup: The achy all over is signaling an infection to me and if it's not the items you mentioned,i could be placental :shrug: which is very potentially dangerous. Def get it checked out asap.Click to expand...

To get seen before Monday I'd have to go to A & E. in the uk you can only be ill during working hours!! I thought it might be placenta or at least internal so gave my tummy a good old poke & no tenderness at all. 

Those bars sound nasty if they do that to blood sugar, I always thought granola bars were supposed to be really healthy as it was good sugars & slow release.


----------



## lauraemily17

Steph32 said:


> Laura- My first thought when I was reading your post was mastitis. But you said you don't have any breast tenderness or hardness right? And lumps that you can feel? I had it a few times before and that's how it started out, with a fever and flu feeling... before I noticed that I did have a blocked duct.
> 
> Coy- I already responded to your fb post, but 108 is still within normal range, but a one hour reading will give you a more accurate BS because that is when it typically reaches it's peak.
> 
> Shradha- YES, it is too early for a heartbeat so don't worry! The heart doesn't start beating until sometime around 6-6 1/2 weeks!
> 
> Ashley- So happy for you that everything is looking good! Have you had any MS yet? Hope you don't get it as bad this time.
> 
> Thanks Coy and Laura for the BF'ing advice. I did pump some to have dh give a bottle for one feeding last night and it worked out. Although my boobs woke me up anyway... all that pumping to get enough for one bottle stimulated them into thinking I wanted them to make more milk so they got engorged last night. But I did get a few more hours of sleep so that's good. Coy, I hope you're right that the reflux is due to just the baby not adjusting yet and hopefully once things regulate it won't be an issue. Does the milk really respond by getting creamier? When does that happen?

Glad the bottle worked out. It works well for me as I get a few extra hours sleep but not so well for DH as he was up for almost 3 hours with him!!

My left breast was hard this morning before Xander fed from it & when he did he ended up spitting up, something hes never done from breast milk so I assumed it was due to it being so full. It's not hard now & I've had a good feel of both & can't find any lumps. Perhaps something will come out in a day or 2? 

Do you find Brandon has a lot of alert time or is it mostly spent on breast as it seems to be for Xander?


----------



## Steph32

Here's some pics!


----------



## Steph32




----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> Laura- My first thought when I was reading your post was mastitis. But you said you don't have any breast tenderness or hardness right? And lumps that you can feel? I had it a few times before and that's how it started out, with a fever and flu feeling... before I noticed that I did have a blocked duct.
> 
> Coy- I already responded to your fb post, but 108 is still within normal range, but a one hour reading will give you a more accurate BS because that is when it typically reaches it's peak.
> 
> Shradha- YES, it is too early for a heartbeat so don't worry! The heart doesn't start beating until sometime around 6-6 1/2 weeks!
> 
> Ashley- So happy for you that everything is looking good! Have you had any MS yet? Hope you don't get it as bad this time.
> 
> Thanks Coy and Laura for the BF'ing advice. I did pump some to have dh give a bottle for one feeding last night and it worked out. Although my boobs woke me up anyway... all that pumping to get enough for one bottle stimulated them into thinking I wanted them to make more milk so they got engorged last night. But I did get a few more hours of sleep so that's good. Coy, I hope you're right that the reflux is due to just the baby not adjusting yet and hopefully once things regulate it won't be an issue. *Does the milk really respond by getting creamier? When does that happen*?

I noticed the biggest milk changes at right around two weeks or so, then as you go on you'll notice another shift. As Brandon grows your milk will change to accomodate his needs. Pretty awesome, huh!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Aw, I love the pics Steph- he's gorgeous! That last one makes me laugh, he is def thinking something!

Re: thanks for the BS advice, yeah, the bars taste awesome but once dh and I started looking they are loaded with corn syrup, etc, so not as granola-y as I thought! The honey oat bars are good, but :shrug: I get that reaction when I eat toast with jam too, so have cut that out as well.

Laura: now Steph mentions it I did have an issue with a duct before but did not bring on any fever :shrug: but if you are feeling okay....nothing like achy pains like AF or anything? Just wondering how you could identify problems in that area :huh: If you have Tylenol take that to help with fever and my MW prescribed Motrin (Ibuprofen) after birth so am guessing it is safe while nursing...


----------



## wantbb2

Yeah Laura I'm temping and will do so throughout the tww... Sorry to hear your not feeling too good hun, but I agree with the others maybe you should get checked over just to be safe, last thing Xander needs is a poorly mummy! Go get checked girl ;) xxx


----------



## lauraemily17

Gorgeous pics Steph. He is such a cute baby. 

Wantbb2 - you'll have to put your chart in your siggy, Coy & I love reading charts!!


----------



## Steph32

Grey Eyes said:


> Steph32 said:
> 
> 
> Laura- My first thought when I was reading your post was mastitis. But you said you don't have any breast tenderness or hardness right? And lumps that you can feel? I had it a few times before and that's how it started out, with a fever and flu feeling... before I noticed that I did have a blocked duct.
> 
> Coy- I already responded to your fb post, but 108 is still within normal range, but a one hour reading will give you a more accurate BS because that is when it typically reaches it's peak.
> 
> Shradha- YES, it is too early for a heartbeat so don't worry! The heart doesn't start beating until sometime around 6-6 1/2 weeks!
> 
> Ashley- So happy for you that everything is looking good! Have you had any MS yet? Hope you don't get it as bad this time.
> 
> Thanks Coy and Laura for the BF'ing advice. I did pump some to have dh give a bottle for one feeding last night and it worked out. Although my boobs woke me up anyway... all that pumping to get enough for one bottle stimulated them into thinking I wanted them to make more milk so they got engorged last night. But I did get a few more hours of sleep so that's good. Coy, I hope you're right that the reflux is due to just the baby not adjusting yet and hopefully once things regulate it won't be an issue. *Does the milk really respond by getting creamier? When does that happen*?
> 
> I noticed the biggest milk changes at right around two weeks or so, then as you go on you'll notice another shift. As Brandon grows your milk will change to accomodate his needs. Pretty awesome, huh!Click to expand...

I knew that the milk adjusts to the demands of the baby, as far as the quantity and properties of it, but didn't know that it actually changes consistency (other than the transition from colostrum to milk). It really is amazing though, I heard somewhere that the baby's saliva sends signals to the nipple (yes, the actual nipple-- I guess it has receptors or something) and tells the nipple what it needs, as far as nutrients, vitamins and antibodies. So, your breast milk is very specific to your baby. It's fascinating... my dh even thinks so, whenever we talk about the benefits of breastfeeding and how incredible it is.


----------



## Steph32

lauraemily17 said:


> Steph32 said:
> 
> 
> Laura- My first thought when I was reading your post was mastitis. But you said you don't have any breast tenderness or hardness right? And lumps that you can feel? I had it a few times before and that's how it started out, with a fever and flu feeling... before I noticed that I did have a blocked duct.
> 
> Coy- I already responded to your fb post, but 108 is still within normal range, but a one hour reading will give you a more accurate BS because that is when it typically reaches it's peak.
> 
> Shradha- YES, it is too early for a heartbeat so don't worry! The heart doesn't start beating until sometime around 6-6 1/2 weeks!
> 
> Ashley- So happy for you that everything is looking good! Have you had any MS yet? Hope you don't get it as bad this time.
> 
> Thanks Coy and Laura for the BF'ing advice. I did pump some to have dh give a bottle for one feeding last night and it worked out. Although my boobs woke me up anyway... all that pumping to get enough for one bottle stimulated them into thinking I wanted them to make more milk so they got engorged last night. But I did get a few more hours of sleep so that's good. Coy, I hope you're right that the reflux is due to just the baby not adjusting yet and hopefully once things regulate it won't be an issue. Does the milk really respond by getting creamier? When does that happen?
> 
> Glad the bottle worked out. It works well for me as I get a few extra hours sleep but not so well for DH as he was up for almost 3 hours with him!!
> 
> My left breast was hard this morning before Xander fed from it & when he did he ended up spitting up, something hes never done from breast milk so I assumed it was due to it being so full. It's not hard now & I've had a good feel of both & can't find any lumps. Perhaps something will come out in a day or 2?
> 
> Do you find Brandon has a lot of alert time or is it mostly spent on breast as it seems to be for Xander?Click to expand...

He doesn't have much alert time at all. That's why I don't have that many pictures of him awake! And when he is awake, I'm just in the moment with him and enjoying that time so I don't get around to taking pics. He does have definite periods of time when he is very alert and curious, looking around (like in that one photo)... and he is quite content just sitting in his bouncy chair during that time... it'll probably last about 30 min at a time. And only a few times a day. Gives me some time to do stuff around the house, and I have him in the kitchen with me while he's sitting there, just looking around. Then, he starts to get fussy, wants to feed, and then has a nap. I'm beginning to understand his routine now. And I'm realizing just how much sleep he needs still. When he's overtired, he just gets more fussy in general. We've learned to understand his cues and really make sure he gets all his naps in. It's really just eat and sleep, and repeat, most of the day. He always falls asleep at the boob, and pretty much needs it to fall asleep, although sometimes DH is able to rock or shush and soothe him to sleep with or without the paci.


----------



## Steph32

Grey Eyes said:


> Aw, I love the pics Steph- he's gorgeous! That last one makes me laugh, he is def thinking something!

I know, we've called him the "thinker" since day one! He just has that look on his face like he's contemplating. He gets kind of a serious/curious look in his eyes, my dh always jokes and says he's solving the world's problems... lol! There is a lot going on behind those eyes, I think he's an old soul!


----------



## Grey Eyes

"Old soul"...I haven't heard that in ages but it def applies! My little Katana is that way, she seems very wise for such a little girl :shrug: Makes you wonder, huh? :hugs:


----------



## SLCMommy

Steph - My MS depends on the day. Some days it's HORRIBLE and other days I feel blah but never vomit. Weird, huh? lol


----------



## Grey Eyes

Oops, babes has the hiccups again :haha: That's always kind of cute :laugh2:

Ashley- ms is strange that way. I had really bad days then some days were a bit more restful but still these little "episodes" lol. The bathroom and I made really good friends for a while :huh:


----------



## shradha

Yesterday and today I had a terrible emotional meltdown.....I don't know y?? I was watching a movie and suddenly started crying....today morning too ..... Mom was really helpful...she told me not to get so stressed out and cry.....not good for baby......:dohh: I don't know what's going on....I am generally a happy Go lucky person.....:nope:..... May be somewhere I am tensed...... Thank you so much ladies for being there....really need all the support.....


----------



## shradha

lauraemily17 said:


> I am really not feeling well today. I posted before about having a slightly raised temp, well it's been getting higher & I'm now feeling all achy & shivery & my temp is 37.9 (100.2) no idea what's causing it tho, a uti never gives me a temp & I don't really have any symptoms of that. My stitches seem to br healing fine, not sore at all any more & a bit itchy. Thought maybe it's mastitis but haven't get any symptoms in my breasts. Going to have to get myself to the Drs on Monday I think.

Laura- you must definitely not ignore the fever......as now you are still weak.....and are breast feeding..... I guess you are mentally and physically stressed and tired...... Happy that Xander is feeding now.....you are really taking so much pains to feed him...I am sure he knows what a loving and caring mom you are.:hugs:

Re- bp.....I am shocked .....my bp is generally 128/80 .....but off lately everything is going for a toss..... mom is giving me less salt..... I can't eat non veg...coz it's giving me ms....so now I am on veg diet..... I think I should meditate...... Let's see...... 

How are you today ?did you go o the doc?


----------



## shradha

wantbb2 said:


> Well ladies, pretty sure O'd yesterday and we have done lots of bd :) Fx for us! Woke up this am with cold sore on my lip :O haven't had 1 of those on years! Really pretty annoying! Really hope we caught that eggy, because I O'd on the side I have a TUBE :) xxx

:happydance::hugs::thumbup:.....good..... Fingers crossed for you..... Are you tempg? Where are your charts? :dust:


----------



## shradha

SLCMommy said:


> shradha said:
> 
> 
> Coy- We have abdominal scan.....thanx dear for the sweet words....really want some comforting words right now....me and dh are ver tensed.....hope by next 10 days we can hear a heartbeat.......was almost in tears.....:cry:...... I can only wait and pray..... How are you doing? Are you taking rest? You too need some rest ....I know you are supermom...but take care...... How is your bp and fasting sugar?
> 
> In your 5th week is still pretty early to see a flicker (heartbeat) on the screen, I think it normally starts at 6 weeks so you are probably only a few days shy of it starting. But, I know what it's like to be on the tense side! :hugs: For me, I think me being tense is having a loss not to long ago. I still am paranoid. :dohh: Are you getting another scan soon?Click to expand...

Yea...going for another scan after 2 weeks....I have booked on 3rd aug....so by that time I will be much more than 7 weeks.....


----------



## shradha

Coy- so its high.....my sugar has always been 80 ....for fasting......never more.....I guess eating fruits at night has to be stopped....yes I add sugar in tea and milk.....but now have stopped ....no tea....in milk no sugar.....tastes yuk......but just drinking....no sweet......hopefully bg comes down......:dohh:...... Good to know that your blood glucose is fine..... You are taking lots of care.......


----------



## shradha

Steph- Brandon is soooooo cute:happydance::hugs:.....especially that sleeping pic...ohhhhhhhh......I wish I could carry Brandon and Xander.........I am coming there......Nicholas is happy taking care and being the elder brother.......:happydance:.....lovely pic.....thanx.....you made my day......


----------



## lauraemily17

shradha said:


> Yesterday and today I had a terrible emotional meltdown.....I don't know y?? I was watching a movie and suddenly started crying....today morning too ..... Mom was really helpful...she told me not to get so stressed out and cry.....not good for baby......:dohh: I don't know what's going on....I am generally a happy Go lucky person.....:nope:..... May be somewhere I am tensed...... Thank you so much ladies for being there....really need all the support.....

1 very simple explanation for the crying, hormones!! Pregnancy changes you in so many ways!! I found I got more & more tearful as the pregnancy progressed. By the end, the smallest things had me in tears. It's still not fully gone now & I'm still prone to crying over random things!


----------



## wantbb2

Missed my temp this morning, what now? Just post 2moros temp on ff? Will it still confirm O even tho I missed 1? Xxx


----------



## lauraemily17

wantbb2 said:


> Missed my temp this morning, what now? Just post 2moros temp on ff? Will it still confirm O even tho I missed 1? Xxx

Should do but might wait an extra day so it sees 3 temps or may give a dotted line.


----------



## wantbb2

thanks laura was running late today had to just jump out of bed and go!! had a really vivid nasty dream last night about DS and woke up crying :( so couldnt sleep after that! xxxx


----------



## wantbb2

how do i post my chart on here laura? xxx


----------



## Grey Eyes

*Shradha* :flower:- totally normal to cry unexpectedly over nothing when you are pregnant! Pregnancy brings alot of worry and stress to a woman, not only emotional but physical too. Then you worry about the physical :roll: Here's a list of things to expect:

1) crying for no reason
2) Getting angry (especially at dh) for no reason
3) Worrying and not sure what at?
4) Stressing over every little thing
5) Imagining weight gain when there isn't any yet :shrug:
6) Worrying your bump doesn't show soon enough (this is your first so don't expect it real soon!)
7) Fretting over family involvment
8) Worry about being hungry ALL OF THE TIME
9) Worry about never being hungry :roll:
10) Worry you won't be a good mom
11) Worry you won't be a good wife anymore
12) Worry dh will see you differently and not as a woman anymore just as a "mom" :roll:
13) Worry about gaining too much or too little

LOL! :laugh2: I am sure there are hundreds more but these are the biggies that pop out to me, lol So be prepared for them all :) I am glad your mom is there to help you- oh, just so you know (and I speak from experience) crying can't hurt your baby. Holding in emotional stress can raise blood pressure and stress levels, so have a good cry once in a while! :thumbup:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Omg, my academic team has me tearing my hair out agian! :growlmad: Today is the Final assignment and we have two team mates lagging on their own portions to contribute. _Lagging _meaning one turned in a half assignment and the other one is, well, not showing up. Grr! So I am thinking of forming their portions by msyelf and hanging onto them until I see if they submit anything before posting time tonight....am I jumping the gun a little?? :huh: If not the rest of us won't fail the whole darn course or earn a partial because of two stupid mates :growlmad:

Here's what happens. A team is formed and we are all expected to contribute equally toearn the same grade. However, part of the team hasi t igured that 2-3 of us will bust our butts to do well, correct, fill in, whatever, so they lag and don't do their work yet partake in the full honors grade received at the end. But our instructor has started to grade s.e.p.a.r.a.t.e.l.y. :haha: :haha: :haha:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Has anyone else noticed on the side of the Ice Cream container it has a serving size listed as half a cup?

Half a Cup? ....:saywhat:....Who in heck only eats half a cup? :haha: (please don't answer that! :roll: lol)


----------



## Grey Eyes

Shradha, are you online tonight? How are you feeling? Have you been able to rest yet, I hope you are finding some foods that you are able to eat :nope: It is always hard for the first few weeks, but this part (ms) will be over before you know it! :thumbup:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Ashley- how are you? Ms giving you a break yet?


----------



## SLCMommy

Grey Eyes said:


> Ashley- how are you? Ms giving you a break yet?

Hey Coy, thanks for wondering about me. :hugs:

I'm okay. Still feeling really.....blah :sick: but I didn't vomit or anything today...:shrug:


----------



## Grey Eyes

SLCMommy said:


> Grey Eyes said:
> 
> 
> Ashley- how are you? Ms giving you a break yet?
> 
> Hey Coy, thanks for wondering about me. :hugs:
> 
> I'm okay. Still feeling really.....blah :sick: but I didn't vomit or anything today...:shrug:Click to expand...

That means you had a good day! :haha: I remember those days...it is all about acid I think, because the more I controlled that the easier it was. Do you chew on tums or anything?


----------



## SLCMommy

Yeah, I take tums. Even if I don't vomit I feel like I have the flu bug lol. How long did MS last for you? I'm praying only 6 more weeks of this and than it's done lol


----------



## shradha

Grey Eyes said:


> Shradha, are you online tonight? How are you feeling? Have you been able to rest yet, I hope you are finding some foods that you are able to eat :nope: It is always hard for the first few weeks, but this part (ms) will be over before you know it! :thumbup:

Yes...now I am on full rest..mom has come so she has totally taken over the cooking department:happydance:...thank god....with all that smell of food ....my appetite is still bad....good in one way I guess I will not put on weight for the time being:happydance:....but I feel extremely tired and sick...... :sleep:.... Hopefully soon will get over it..... 
You seemed to have a hectic day yesterday with the assignments..... How are you keeping up with all the work alone:shrug:..... Amazing:flower:.....you are indeed strong lady....dh is very lucky to have you:hugs:....


----------



## SLCMommy

shradha said:


> Grey Eyes said:
> 
> 
> Shradha, are you online tonight? How are you feeling? Have you been able to rest yet, I hope you are finding some foods that you are able to eat :nope: It is always hard for the first few weeks, but this part (ms) will be over before you know it! :thumbup:
> 
> Yes...now I am on full rest..mom has come so she has totally taken over the cooking department:happydance:...thank god....with all that smell of food ....my appetite is still bad....good in one way I guess I will not put on weight for the time being:happydance:....but I feel extremely tired and sick...... :sleep:.... Hopefully soon will get over it.....
> You seemed to have a hectic day yesterday with the assignments..... How are you keeping up with all the work alone:shrug:..... Amazing:flower:.....you are indeed strong lady....dh is very lucky to have you:hugs:....Click to expand...

I feel sick too. :(


----------



## shradha

SLCMommy said:


> Yeah, I take tums. Even if I don't vomit I feel like I have the flu bug lol. How long did MS last for you? I'm praying only 6 more weeks of this and than it's done lol

Me too having the same thing:hugs:....... I too am counting my days to get over this phase...but then after this we will be having all pains......back pain and all...it's a never ending thing till the baby is born....if one thing subsides the other thing will come up.....really hats off to all you ladies who are having their 2nd and 3rd child.....for me 1 is enough I guess...I am happy.....:hugs::happydance:...
How is your day going today? One more thing I vomit whenever I brush my teeth..do you have this problem?:nope:


----------



## lauraemily17

All this sickness talk is reminds me of about 9 months ago!! As unpleasant as it is, it indicates great hormones!! 

Coy - did you kick your team mates into gear or have you yet again done the hard work? At least they're getting marked separately now, its not fair them getting credit for your hard work.

Afm - properly poorly sick now :( my temp has been 38.6 (101.4) all night & I've also had terrible shoulder & neck pain since yesterday afternoon, can barely move in bed, reminds me of the SPD I had so wondering if it's a trapped nerve. Gotta say I'm a little worried I've picked up a nasty hospital bug, been unable to sleep since Xanders last feed at 3.30. Got an hour & 5 mins to wait until my Drs opens & hopefully I'll be able to get an appointment straight away. Hate feeling this poorly :(


----------



## Grey Eyes

Ashley & Shradha- my MS started at 6 weeks and ended about 10 weeks...so only about 4-5 weeks total, so not bad! It will pass :hugs:

Shradha- re: brushing your teeth and vomiting...I was actually jus htinking about giving you this bit of advice just in case, I was surprised to see it in your post! :dohh: Anyway, yes- totally normal. Here's the deal with ms ... most of it is brought on by an increase in your stomache acid- a byproduct of pregnancy hormones. I hate to type this as it will prob make you sick to read it but saliva neutralizes your acid. So I know you have prob had an abundance of saliva and that combined with your toothpaste can make you gag and get sick. I read that you should swallow the saliva and not spit it out- gross, but it does help. Also- I absoluely stopped using toothpaste for about 4 weeks! If you can switch to Baking Soda. Just wet your brush and dip it in Baking Soda and scrub with that. Also after I brushed with soda I would rinse my mouth and gargle with salt water, helps remove the excess mucus. Also- I know you don't want to eat but at lest eat bread or crackers little bits very often. Bread and crackers absorb stomache acid and keep you from vomiting from it.

Laura- I hope you get in today, I am worried because of the stiff neck, etc, and high fever. My dh did this once and had spinal meningitas- his doc didn't know for sure but put him on super doses of anitbiotic and saved his life. I am hoping yours is not so serious, but def check it out--just get pushy and mean iwth the hospital, they can't refuse to see you. As Shrahda stated, your body has been under a great deal and you are doing so much with nursing and caring for Xander- you need to get and stay healthy for your sake! :thumbup:


AFM- yep, got our assignment finished and actually surprised myself and almost done with my individual asignments due tomorrow. So just a few more words and I can post- yay, so I get tomorrow and Tuesday off from school :dance: I did get a call from my academic counselor and was told that I was the only student they've had to continue with no interruptions and maintain such an excellent record :cloud9: Made me feel happy, lol Not sure if I'll take a break at babes birth or not- it depends where in class I am at :shrug:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Oh I forgot to mention...when I take my walks now I am not sureif I am getting lower tummy cramps (from extertion?) or if babes is standing up and stretching in there :growlmad: lol...Feels like a great inner pressure low down under my belly like from above hip bone to hip bone :shrug: I am thinking it is a combination of muscles tightening and her moving. Anyway it is uncomfortable as all get out and make me feel like waddling :haha: Some pregnant athlete I make! waddle waddle waddle :haha: :rofl:


----------



## shradha

lauraemily17 said:


> All this sickness talk is reminds me of about 9 months ago!! As unpleasant as it is, it indicates great hormones!!
> 
> Coy - did you kick your team mates into gear or have you yet again done the hard work? At least they're getting marked separately now, its not fair them getting credit for your hard work.
> 
> Afm - properly poorly sick now :( my temp has been 38.6 (101.4) all night & I've also had terrible shoulder & neck pain since yesterday afternoon, can barely move in bed, reminds me of the SPD I had so wondering if it's a trapped nerve. Gotta say I'm a little worried I've picked up a nasty hospital bug, been unable to sleep since Xanders last feed at 3.30. Got an hour & 5 mins to wait until my Drs opens & hopefully I'll be able to get an appointment straight away. Hate feeling this poorly :(

Oh my god dear .....you are still having fever.... So sad Laura....... I hope you get well soon...... Must be feeing really bad...:hugs:


----------



## shradha

Thanx Coy for the remedy.....will try it tomorrow....what did you have for dinner? Feel like having a chocolate cake but I want to reduce by fasting blood sugar from 90 to 80.....


----------



## SLCMommy

shradha said:


> SLCMommy said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, I take tums. Even if I don't vomit I feel like I have the flu bug lol. How long did MS last for you? I'm praying only 6 more weeks of this and than it's done lol
> 
> Me too having the same thing:hugs:....... I too am counting my days to get over this phase...but then after this we will be having all pains......back pain and all...it's a never ending thing till the baby is born....if one thing subsides the other thing will come up.....really hats off to all you ladies who are having their 2nd and 3rd child.....for me 1 is enough I guess...I am happy.....:hugs::happydance:...
> How is your day going today? One more thing I vomit whenever I brush my teeth..do you have this problem?:nope:Click to expand...

No, I don't have that YET. I feel like when I brush my teeth it makes me feel better to get the morning breath out of my mouth but it could happen... :hugs:


----------



## shradha

Ashley you are lucky....everyday morning I have to go through it....:nope: I find it extremely difficult.......good you have escaped......


----------



## lauraemily17

I'll Definitely get in today, 7am on a Monday morning is the only time you can be sure to actually see my Dr!! He's a hard man to see but really really good. I only found out in hospital why though as he was one if the nurses Drs as well, he spends a lot of time working at the hospital so isn't at our local surgery much. Explains why he knows so much. Just gotta hope he's not on holiday!

I did think about meningitis Coy but I was vaccinated against the 2 common strains as a teenager. It'd be pretty unlucky to have picked up the rare one, I'd have thought of feel worse as well? I can't find a rash anywhere. I've been googling & it could simply be a very bad uti which may have spread to the kidneys, not that I have any specific symptoms of those either!


----------



## SLCMommy

Laura, I hope you feel better. xx


----------



## lauraemily17

Thanks Ashley. Unfortunately I'm back in hospital :(

Typically couldn't get in to a Dr until 9,40 & by 8.30 I was in agony so I called our nhs direct service who give medical advice. Well they called a paramedic who arrived in about 5 mins (3 of them) who took me to hospital! 

Had tests done & I'm high risk of having a pulmonary embolism!! My bloods have shown there may be one but they also think it may just be an infection. Because I'm post partum & had surgery to remove the placenta they are giving me a scan to be certain there isn't one so I'm now on my way to another hospital in Leices who can do the specialist scan. I can't have the usual one as there's a risk of breast cancer with me being post partum!!

I'm not entirely sure I'll be having any more babies at this rate, don't think my body can handle it!!


----------



## SpudsMama

Oh my God Laura, I hope this other hospital can sort you out! I hope you feel better soon :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: xx


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura- I am so glad you wernt in to get checked! :nope: Hope you get good news and heal quickly! :thumbup: Pulmonary Embolism is nothing to sneeze at, neither is the infection: take care of yourself, glad you have an awesome dh to look after you and Xander :thumbup:


----------



## lauraemily17

Thanks ladies. Got to stay in over night as they can't do the scan until tomorrow & want to monitor me. They would usually do a ct scan but I've got to have a vq scan instead where they inject a radioactive solution into my blood, lovely!! Means I'm going to have to pump & dump at least 12 hours of milk as the solution will go into the milk. Not ideal but gotta be done & I'd rather have the scan for reassurance. Apparently only about 25% of cases like mine actually have a clot do hopefully I'll be ok. They've sorted out a cot so Xander can stay with me as well, was worried he wouldn't be able to as there's not a maternity unit here.


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> Thanks ladies. Got to stay in over night as they can't do the scan until tomorrow & want to monitor me. They would usually do a ct scan but I've got to have a vq scan instead where they inject a radioactive solution into my blood, lovely!! Means I'm going to have to pump & dump at least 12 hours of milk as the solution will go into the milk. Not ideal but gotta be done & I'd rather have the scan for reassurance. Apparently only about 25% of cases like mine actually have a clot do hopefully I'll be ok. They've sorted out a cot so Xander can stay with me as well, was worried he wouldn't be able to as there's not a maternity unit here.

Nuts!for the radioactivity but what else can you do?:shrug: I am glad you are sprting it out though and YAY!for getting a cot for Xander! :thumbup: Good thing you are able to feed Xander the formula when you have to and that he likes it ok...that way, yes, you can pump and dump for however long you need to. I know if I did something naughty during breastfeeding (like drink the whole pot of coffee :blush:) I would do the baby a favor and dump that "batch" lol! :haha: Keep us updated hon, we worry about you!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Strange, I went for my walk this morning, had coffee with saltine crackers (justa few). Then an hour later had shredded wheat in 2% milk for an early lunch then took another walk and my BS spiked to 118! :shock: Not sure why :shrug: But I tested an half hour later and it had dropped to 96...I called my doc and left a message so am waiting to hear back just to see if that is within the normal range or if he'd be concerned about it...


----------



## Grey Eyes

K, well my doctor called back and told me he is not concerned about the brief spikes in glucose but rather about the lows as far as I am concerned....So he told me to eat more food more often and try to keep my glucose steady rather than letting it drop.

Sigh. :shrug: I think he is a goof ball, because he tells me to cut back then increase. So I think I'm going to just watch my stuff myself and eat accordingly :thumbup: I do try to eat small and often but sometimes I forget :blush:


----------



## SLCMommy

Grey Eyes said:


> Strange, I went for my walk this morning, had coffee with saltine crackers (justa few). Then an hour later had shredded wheat in 2% milk for an early lunch then took another walk and my BS spiked to 118! :shock: Not sure why :shrug: But I tested an half hour later and it had dropped to 96...I called my doc and left a message so am waiting to hear back just to see if that is within the normal range or if he'd be concerned about it...

I wish I could eat like that, but I'm very gluten intolerant. :nope:


----------



## SLCMommy

lauraemily17 said:


> Thanks ladies. Got to stay in over night as they can't do the scan until tomorrow & want to monitor me. They would usually do a ct scan but I've got to have a vq scan instead where they inject a radioactive solution into my blood, lovely!! Means I'm going to have to pump & dump at least 12 hours of milk as the solution will go into the milk. Not ideal but gotta be done & I'd rather have the scan for reassurance. Apparently only about 25% of cases like mine actually have a clot do hopefully I'll be ok. They've sorted out a cot so Xander can stay with me as well, was worried he wouldn't be able to as there's not a maternity unit here.

Holy cow, Laura! I am SO sorry you have to go through all of this!! I'm so sorry! Please keep us updated. And, you know what? If for some reason this effects your breast milk supply, do not feel guilty about using formula! I wish I was closer (well, actually, wish I wasn't across the world, lol) because I definitely would do anything I could to help you darling. Many hugs & many blessings!! :hugs:


----------



## SLCMommy

AFM.... vomited :sick: a few times today. Feel like total crap. I ended up taking a really nice nap today because it was raining, and for some reason the sound of the rain hitting against my window calmed me (cause I felt so sick) enough to relax. It sent me to be so relaxed I ended up dozing off. I really, really love sleeping with rain tapping against the window.


----------



## Grey Eyes

SLCMommy said:


> AFM.... vomited :sick: a few times today. Feel like total crap. I ended up taking a really nice nap today because it was raining, and for some reason the sound of the rain hitting against my window calmed me (cause I felt so sick) enough to relax. It sent me to be so relaxed I ended up dozing off. I really, really love sleeping with rain tapping against the window.

I always rest better when it rains too! :cloud9: In fact I usually end up over-sleeping :blush:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Shradha- how are you this morning? It is night here so I assume you will be getting up for your day soon! Eat something today if you can, I always found the simpler the better, like cucumber slices, and they won't spike your BS...


----------



## SLCMommy

Grey Eyes said:


> Shradha- how are you this morning? It is night here so I assume you will be getting up for your day soon! Eat something today if you can, I always found the simpler the better, like cucumber slices, and they won't spike your BS...

Mmmm!! I love cucumber slices!


----------



## Grey Eyes

SLCMommy said:


> Grey Eyes said:
> 
> 
> Shradha- how are you this morning? It is night here so I assume you will be getting up for your day soon! Eat something today if you can, I always found the simpler the better, like cucumber slices, and they won't spike your BS...
> 
> Mmmm!! I love cucumber slices!Click to expand...

When I was prego with my first that is all I could eat for about 4 weeks! :rofl:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura- it must be about 5:20 a.m. there, right? Hospital staff probably are in poking at you by now, I hope you and Xander got some good rest in! Try not to worry, just focus on getting better! GL with your testing today (today, right?) :thumbup:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Well, I think my bs must be normal :shrug: I had chicken and green salad tonight for dinner, took a walk, and my bs was only 86. So that's good and normal- Phew!


----------



## akshustobemom

Hiee girls hw r u???

sorry went to attend my cousin's wedding.

had a g8 time and forgot to temp..my chart looks like a mess..will post it after few days.
*
Coy*..hw r u??still doing lot of chores at home???busy???hw abt ur pretty girls??if possible post their pics too.

*Shradha*..g8 that u saw ur beanie will hear the heart beat soon..))


----------



## lauraemily17

Grey Eyes said:


> Laura- it must be about 5:20 a.m. there, right? Hospital staff probably are in poking at you by now, I hope you and Xander got some good rest in! Try not to worry, just focus on getting better! GL with your testing today (today, right?) :thumbup:

Yep today. Can't wait to get out of here. It's very different to the maternity hospital. Xander is really unsettled as well. Took me until 1.30 to get him to sleep I got 3 hours & now awake & won't go back to sleep. He's doing the frantic booby on & off boob thing which I read means they are unsettled & over stimulated. Got an over friendly nurse who wants to hold him but he's always feeding when she comes in. I just know she'll come in when he I finally get him back to sleep & want a cuddle! I'm the youngest here by about 30 years (hospital specialises in heart probs so most people are elderly where i am!) so the staff don't tend to see babies making him a popular attraction it seems.


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> Grey Eyes said:
> 
> 
> Laura- it must be about 5:20 a.m. there, right? Hospital staff probably are in poking at you by now, I hope you and Xander got some good rest in! Try not to worry, just focus on getting better! GL with your testing today (today, right?) :thumbup:
> 
> Yep today. Can't wait to get out of here. It's very different to the maternity hospital. Xander is really unsettled as well. Took me until 1.30 to get him to sleep I got 3 hours & now awake & won't go back to sleep. He's doing the frantic booby on & off boob thing which I read means they are unsettled & over stimulated. Got an over friendly nurse who wants to hold him but he's always feeding when she comes in. I just know she'll come in when he I finally get him back to sleep & want a cuddle! I'm the youngest here by about 30 years (hospital specialises in heart probs so most people are elderly where i am!) so the staff don't tend to see babies making him a popular attraction it seems.Click to expand...

Aw, you can't blame the staff! LOL! He's soooo cute and you are right- they don't often see babies in there! But they should respect your space and ask first before grabbing and cuddling. Let us know how your test goes:thumbup:

Did some testing of my own tonight. I decided to give my BS the ultimate test. I checked and it was 86 (been 86 for hours now! :thumbup:).

Then I ate a HUGE bowl of vanilla ice cream. :haha: And tested after 20 minutes or so :huh:

It was only 96 so test was a success :haha: Better watch my "testing methods" lol or I'm gonna gain waaaay more than I want to!

Oh, I now know the bump is def growing! I have a moving freckle. Yep. It started out near my hip bone. A weeks or so ago it was just left of my belly button :huh: Tonight I had to search for it! I found iton the side of my tummy under my ribs! :shock: So trust me when I say your skin streeeeetttchhes! :haha: LOL!


----------



## Steph32

Oh geez Laura I hope you're ok... you have had your share of troubles, ever since the whole pre-e thing! I'm so sorry. Did they find out yet if it's a clot or an infection? What kind of infection would it be, something related to the placenta? And why are you higher risk of breast cancer in the postpartum period? Don't worry now about whether or not your body can handle another pregnancy, lets get you better and then go from there! We just want you and Xander home for good, enjoying your time together!


----------



## SpudsMama

I'm sorry you've been feeling so sick Ashley, I remember that feeling :nope: I'm glad you've been getting some good rest though :thumbup:

Laura, good luck with your scan today! Will you get the results before you're discharged? I hope you manage to get Xander feeling a little more settled soon :hugs: xx


----------



## shradha

Grey Eyes said:


> Shradha- how are you this morning? It is night here so I assume you will be getting up for your day soon! Eat something today if you can, I always found the simpler the better, like cucumber slices, and they won't spike your BS...

Yea....thank you so much for the tip...... Today again vomitted while brushing with hands used little baking powder..... Baby is very naughty:dohh:....I am calling the doc....
You must eat well....you are lucky your BS is low...take care...


----------



## shradha

Laura- oh dear......how are you? What did the doctor say? Hope nothing to worry...:hugs: praying that you will get well soon......


----------



## shradha

Ashley- I too was sleeping the whole day.....feeling sick...the weather here is so dull...it's raining since morning..... So wet..... Vomits making it worse.....:nope:


----------



## shradha

Coy- wow..your bump must be becoming bigger.......must be so eager to hold Augusta...... Even I am waiting to see our princess...... Wow you BS is low.... I am scared.....isn't 90 normal? Mom wanted to make some of my fav deserts...but I told her not now....... So sad......


----------



## Grey Eyes

shradha said:


> Grey Eyes said:
> 
> 
> Shradha- how are you this morning? It is night here so I assume you will be getting up for your day soon! Eat something today if you can, I always found the simpler the better, like cucumber slices, and they won't spike your BS...
> 
> Yea....thank you so much for the tip...... Today again vomitted while brushing with hands used little baking powder..... Baby is very naughty:dohh:....I am calling the doc....
> You must eat well....you are lucky your BS is low...take care...Click to expand...

Oops! Hope you are using Baking SODA and not baking POWDER--they are different :blush:


----------



## Grey Eyes

shradha said:


> Coy- wow..your bump must be becoming bigger.......must be so eager to hold Augusta...... Even I am waiting to see our princess...... Wow you BS is low.... I am scared.....isn't 90 normal? Mom wanted to make some of my fav deserts...but I told her not now....... So sad......

Yes, 90 is perfect, but I got concerned when I checked and mine was 118! But doc said the quick rise after eating is normal and fine- just not to let it drop so low as 59 and stay there. He said to eat small and often :roll: OK! :happydance:


----------



## lauraemily17

Well done Coy on keeping your bs in check. I approve whole heartedly of your test!!

Good news for me, I'm home. Yay!!

Bad news. Scan shows anomalies :( 

Gotta go back at 8am tomorrow & have a second slightly different scan to see if they still show up. It's not looking great at the minute. I don't however have the more savere symptoms so if I do have a clot hopefully they'll treat me as an outpatient & not keep me in again.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura- the definition of anomoly doesn't tell you much :growlmad: NUTS! :dohh: Were they able to give you any specifics? I am glad you are home again, they wouldn't have released you if they thought it unsafe. Do you still have a fever?

nd yes, I enjoyed my testing! :)


----------



## lauraemily17

Grey Eyes said:


> Laura- the definition of anomoly doesn't tell you much :growlmad: NUTS! :dohh: Were they able to give you any specifics? I am glad you are home again, they wouldn't have released you if they thought it unsafe. Do you still have a fever?
> 
> nd yes, I enjoyed my testing! :)

They did want to keep me in as there's a risk of bleeding but I pursuaded them to let me go home as if they hadn't Xander would have had to go home with DH as I've got to keep my distance for 12 hours due to the radioactivity. It would be very mean keeping me away from my new born son. Plus I only live 5 mins away so can quickly get back if there's any probs. it does bode well though that if they are blood clots they'll let me be treated as an out patient rsther than keep me in, I don't have the savere symptoms so in theory any blood clots should be small. 

They can't commit to what the anomalies are without the second part of the test. It's a vq test, Ventilation & perfusion. 

Still got the fever which is actually a symptom but paracetamol is keeping it lower, around 37.5. Also got a raised heart rate & pain when breathing in.


----------



## SpudsMama

How will they treat the clots Laura, Has that been discussed yet? I don't know much about them, just that the one my Mom has in her thigh has to be treated with daily Clexane injections. They're done at home though, she only goes into hospital to have it checked once a month. I don't know if hers is a completely different thing to yours though :shrug: xx


----------



## lauraemily17

SpudsMama said:


> How will they treat the clots Laura, Has that been discussed yet? I don't know much about them, just that the one my Mom has in her thigh has to be treated with daily Clexane injections. They're done at home though, she only goes into hospital to have it checked once a month. I don't know if hers is a completely different thing to yours though :shrug: xx

Pretty much the same thing but mine are in the lungs. I'll be treated with daily heperin injections I think. It's usually warfarin but I can't have that when breast feeding. Hopefully it'll all come to nothing though. Had the second scan & just waiting for the results.


----------



## SLCMommy

It's 5:23 am in the morning. Really can't go back to sleep. 

Well, the toilet and I have become very good friends... 

Although, I was pretty good yesterday it seems to go in waves, I read that when that happens its you usually getting sick on the days that your levels get higher. I don't know how much higher I can get though. At 6w 1d I was already at 90,000 LOL. However, my stomach is still touchy even on the days I'm not vomiting so can I can and cannot eat really just depends day by day. Right now I'm eating almonds and drinking some raspberry leaf tea (the box said it was safe during pregnancy). I figured almonds are good for you and probably won't come back up. LOL

There is a girl on my fb who said she was 12 weeks along and her doctors appt today they couldn't find the heartbeat. She said her dr was like "well, they can curl up so it can be hard to hear, lets get you in for an ultrasound on the 24th" Whhaaaaaaaaat?!!!!!!! Why wouldn't you get her in asap? So lame. Ya know, I am tempted to private message her encouraging her to get an earlier ultrasound, but this is her first pregnancy. I don't want to be the one to blow the whistle and probably scare her half to death, ya know?

Yesterday was my son's dance class. Totally spaced it. UGH. 

Took Haylie shopping for some clothes yesterday. She got a CUTE outfit (man, it's SO darling!!) new capris for only $11.00 from this DARLING grey/hot pink shirt for $14 both from JCPenney. Got her a pair of new TOMS shoes and a pair of cute little girl earrings from Clarie's for her "back to school, first day of school outfit" today! Cute, right? Yeah, no. I logged in her school website this morning to what? ugh, find out her first day of 2nd grade doesn't start until NEXT Wednesday. 

... I give up. Apparently my memory is shot. lol

DH and I started arguing last night when we went to bed. He informed me that he isn't sure if he wants to take the possible promotion + raise because we'd have to move about an hour south. (Coy, about 15 minutes past Provo). He rather would stay here in the SLC valley/ SLC county but I'm all for a 3.00 raise AND it's a little cheaper to live down there since it's not metro. And, if he started he probably would start in December and he's complaining because our lease isn't up until Feb, and we'd have to stay with his MIL (who doesn't live any farther, but not any CLOSER either) for a month or two while we try and buy a house down there. He isn't sure about gas and yadda yadda yadda. I say it'll be worth it in the end. Than, he tried to say it was MY fault we don't have extra spending money because I "pushed" him into buying a car and renting this apartment. First off, before we had two cars...we had one beater with a heater. I was always stranded at home with kids because I had no car. His credit is good, but has bad history so the only kind of car he could get was one that was 3 years or newer. As far as moving, I love my MIL but living her in basement (remodeled into an apartment, separate entrance) for a year wasn't fun. She would walk right in, it was really dark, hardly any windows... I was getting depressed sitting in dark all day because the lighting totally sucks down there. 

We are not LDS Mormon, but my daughter feels terribly left out because A LOT of people here (it's the staple of the state..really). She has gotten the "Are you Mormon?" "No, but I'm Christian" "Oh..." and after that never invited to one single birthday party. She's only been invited to one girls house before, and that's only because I'm pretty sure my daughter invited herself by asking "can I go to your house?" AND because the girl is from a family that just moved here from Mexico. The ONLY one that spoke English was the girl. I know moving to Utah county (away from the metro) will only be worse, with honestly, only a handful of really small non LDS churches down there, and with the rest of the Utah County Valley/Canyons statistically being 95% LDS. I yelped at my husband that he either needs to suck it up and join the church (we were going to start going and joining but DH than stopped it after awhile) or he needed us to move away from the state. Haylie is wanting to join so she doesn't feel left out, and she's too young to know anything about theological differences between Mormonism and Orthodox Christianity.

Have you ever seen the show Big Love? The fundamentalist mormon (not mainstream) modern polygamist family? How about Sister Wives? Heh....

My husbands parents are now divorced, but he grew up in a plural family and had three moms. They were "modern" so you'd really never know. They went to the same church as "Sister Wives" are from. In fact, DH's grandpa, now deceased, used to be the prophet of the church that his family was from, and that "Sister Wives" are from. (No kidding). DH left the church when he was 17. And while it has VAST differences from the mainstream mormon/LDS church, they are similar in a lot of ways. 

I don't know. Sorry for the rant. I just needed to talk to someone. LOL


----------



## lauraemily17

Hi Ashley 

Don't want to scare you but I would stop drinking the raspberry leaf tea. It can cause uterine contractions & is generally taken to help strengthen the uterus & contractions in the 3rd tri. There is some benefit to drinking it to fertility when ttc but shouldn't be drank in the first tri. 

Sounds like you e got quite a lot going on & to think about. I can't really offer an opinion as I don't know a lot about the different churches & states. In the Uk it's church of England & catholaism which are the 2 main christian followings. We also have a large Muslim following.


----------



## shradha

Grey Eyes said:


> shradha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grey Eyes said:
> 
> 
> Shradha- how are you this morning? It is night here so I assume you will be getting up for your day soon! Eat something today if you can, I always found the simpler the better, like cucumber slices, and they won't spike your BS...
> 
> Yea....thank you so much for the tip...... Today again vomitted while brushing with hands used little baking powder..... Baby is very naughty:dohh:....I am calling the doc....
> You must eat well....you are lucky your BS is low...take care...Click to expand...
> 
> Oops! Hope you are using Baking SODA and not baking POWDER--they are different :blush:Click to expand...

Oh god......was using the opposite......will use baking soda:dohh:...


----------



## shradha

Laura- dear I feel so sad for you and Xander darling..... I was thinking now all all your pain and problems have vanished....Xander is doing good...everything is going good.....now you are not well:nope:..... I am worried about you.... What does the second scan say? Why are you having fever and breathing problem? Sorry if I am ranting.....feeling so helpless....I wish I could be of some help:hugs:.....


----------



## shradha

Ashley- I have started drinking tender coconut water.....today vomited 3 times in the morning ..whatever I am eating is coming out....can't stand the smell of face wash.... When I wash my face I am vomiting......it's so sickening...:nope:....now I fear to eat anything.....already losing weight......not good....but I guess it's also the thyroid tablets that I am having.....already lost 3 kg in 15 days....... Just can't eat......can't eat fruits, milk......I just end up throwing up:dohh:.......

Seer now I too am ranting.....I guess it's the hormones......nothing to worry we all are going through the same.....feel free to say your heart out...:hugs:.... You take care.....:hugs:


----------



## SLCMommy

shradha said:


> Ashley- I have started drinking tender coconut water.....today vomited 3 times in the morning ..whatever I am eating is coming out....can't stand the smell of face wash.... When I wash my face I am vomiting......it's so sickening...:nope:....now I fear to eat anything.....already losing weight......not good....but I guess it's also the thyroid tablets that I am having.....already lost 3 kg in 15 days....... Just can't eat......can't eat fruits, milk......I just end up throwing up:dohh:.......
> 
> Seer now I too am ranting.....I guess it's the hormones......nothing to worry we all are going through the same.....feel free to say your heart out...:hugs:.... You take care.....:hugs:

I know, it's aweful. The only thing I can say is it will get better. Either in a few weeks or after baby is born. :haha:


----------



## wantbb2

Hey ladies.. I was wondering what, if any, symptoms you had during tww?

Laura sorry you've been poorly.. hope your being well looked after and you and baby Xander are well :hugs: xxxx


----------



## shradha

wantbb2 said:


> Hey ladies.. I was wondering what, if any, symptoms you had during tww?
> 
> Laura sorry you've been poorly.. hope your being well looked after and you and baby Xander are well :hugs: xxxx

I had no symptoms.....No implantation bleeding...nothing.... I didn't know till I got tested that I was pregnant.... As I was tempg my temps were going up.... 
How many dpo are you?


----------



## SLCMommy

wantbb2 said:


> Hey ladies.. I was wondering what, if any, symptoms you had during tww?
> 
> Laura sorry you've been poorly.. hope your being well looked after and you and baby Xander are well :hugs: xxxx

With the baby I am currently pregnant with, nothing. With the one prior to this one, it mostly was just pinching and cramping feeling in my lower pelvic area.


----------



## lauraemily17

wantbb2 said:


> Hey ladies.. I was wondering what, if any, symptoms you had during tww?
> 
> Laura sorry you've been poorly.. hope your being well looked after and you and baby Xander are well :hugs: xxxx

I had some really noticesble symptoms with Xander. I was constipated from about 6dpo (and it stayed for pretty much the whole pregnancy!!) wine also started tasting weird from 9dpo, I also started hating the texture of red meat on my gums & my gums started bleeding at about 11dpo. Still can't eat a stake now & the thought of it makes my gums tingle!! 

Have you got any symptoms?

Oooo I forgot I also had implantation bleeding at 10dpo, just a 1 off lot of brown tinged cm. I knew what it was as soon as I saw it & got my bfp on dilated wee that night!!


----------



## lauraemily17

I've made it home again & earlier today, yay!! :)

Not so good though is my second scan is inconclusive!! Got to go back tomorrow & have a ct scan now which should give us a conclusive answer. They didn't want to do this initially as it increases the risk of breast cancer but don't have any choice now as its the only way to know for definite. The increased risk isnt particularly high though and as an ex smoker I've done far more damage already! It's far more dangerous walking around with a clot & not being treated, 25% mortality rate from what I understand, scary stuff!!


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, wow sorry ladies I havent been on much. I only have 5 days left before I leave and I must say, I have been very busy getting everything sorted out so I can finally relax before leaving. Im very excited to go in. I cant wait to see DH. My family is coming around now about me leaving to go to the Navy. And they even bought a webcam so we can video chat once I get out of boot camp. We received the formal invite for DH's graduation on August 31st :shock: Cant believe he is graduating already. It doesnt seem like he has been in there for like 3 weeks now. Time surely is flying. Speaking of time, I am already on cd14. I havent been really paying attention to my cycle at all. I just want to say that Im going to miss every last one of you. Im so glad that I have you women in my life going through my journey as well as letting me into your journeys. We have been through good times and bad and even whacky times :haha: But we have all kept each others' spirits high and always was willing to give out a helping hand and I must say, you ladies made me who I am today as a woman and a wife that is ttc. So i want to say thank you for everything you ladies have done and will do for me in the future :hugs: And one more thing...i am officially an E2 yay :happydance: AIRMAN APPRENTICE CLAYTON!!!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies! This will be brief--my stupid (yet mourned greatly) computer crashed yesterday :growlsmad: and dh and I spent today getting our back up comp going :shrug:

Shradha- you made me laugh about the baking powder! You must have thought I was out of my mind, lol :haha:

Ashley- life's crazy issues, huh?! You're tough, you'll make it :) Oh yes, I second what Laura said about the tea- skip it if I was you ....

Laura- hang in there! Glad you are home and getting this all sorted out! :thumbup:
I am off now as this new computer is bugging me :growlmad: but glad to have it!


----------



## shradha

Coy- I was thinking why I again vomitted....guess I had done something wrong:dohh:..... Today I didn't vomit....thanx your tip worked.... But I vomitted thrice already..... Whatever I eat is going out....:cry:... Only tender coconut is good....so planning to have only that for some time.... 
So sad that you computer is having problems....I remember mine....is it raining there? Here it's raining badly.....can't go out for walks.....so walking inside my house.....how are you doing?


----------



## shradha

Laura- so sad that the doctors have not found out what's wrong...:hugs: just wish that everything is fine with you and you get well soon.....


----------



## shradha

Patrice- yes..will miss you too.....but I am happy for you....you wanted to join the navy and go to boot camp....and now you are going to meet dh...:happydance::hugs:....all the best for future:thumbup:......do keep in touch....


----------



## wantbb2

Hey ladies wondering if someone could shed some light?! im 6dpo, yesterday had alot of twinges/pain in right side and what i can only describe as a burning sensation... had a dip in temp yesterday but its back up today any thoughts? thanks xxxxx


----------



## lauraemily17

Want - twinges & pains, particularly on 1 side could be implantation. I had that I knew Xander implanted on the left which was confirmed at my first scan. Just remembered you asked about getting your chart on here. I can't actually remember, Shradha do you recall? 

Coy - you've obviously been working too hard & have worn out your computer!! Will you get it fixed?

Shradha / Ashley - hope you're holding up with the morning sickness. Try & eat as much as you can of foods which you can keep down. 

Patrice - we'll miss you too hun. It's quiet already without you, it's been what... A year & a half on this thread!!! I wish you & DH all the best. Don't forget about us, please come back & up date us on how you're getting on when you can. 

Afm - got my ct scan results. I have clots in BOTH my lungs!!! Can't believe it! That said I haven't felt right since I've had Xander & I guess the clots are why. Glad I know my body so well & didn't ignore my symptoms. Waiting on their treatment plan. Normally it would be warfarin but I'll have to completely stop breast feeding then so they're looking to give me the heparin injections I've been having this week. I've done my own research & they're thought to be just as effective but expensive.


----------



## SpudsMama

:shock: Laura! It's a good job they were caught early! The heparin is no big deal, my Mom has been on it for about 6 weeks now and she just injects into her stomach every evening. She's got to do it daily for 6 months, but she only has one clot in her thigh. She's not allowed to use warfarin because of her chemo apparently. Do you know how long you'll be using them for or will you have to wait until you get your treatment plan before finding out the details? 

wantbb2 - It sounds like possible implantation to me, this baby implanted 5-6dpo. Fingers crossed! 

Coy - I know what you mean re dodgy computers. I was at my Nan's earlier and used my old laptop. The screen froze everytime I moved the lid and half of the keyboard didn't work... so frustrating! :dohh: 

Patrice - We'll miss you too! We've known each other for over 18 months now, time flies! Definitely keep us updated whenever you can :thumbup:

Shradha - I'm sorry the sickness is getting to you, I know that feeling :nope: It passes eventually though, so keep your chin up... same goes for you too Ashley! :hugs: 

AFM - Already wrote it in my journal but I'll update here too seeing as I don't do it often enough :blush: I had my growth scan today and Spud is weighing in at 6lbs 4oz already! Her stomach is measuring 38 weeks and her tiny little legs are still at 34 weeks :haha: Fluid levels and everything else are all normal though and the doc was satisfised... just said she's a bit bigger than average (90th centile).


----------



## wantbb2

Thanks ladies, my sister said the same thing to me.. I feel fine today no pain/twinges or anything! I'm really hoping it was implantation. When i described to my sister first thing she said was implantation she had it herself too. I'm really scared now to get my hopes up incase i'm not... When do you ladies recommend testing? I was searching for things on implantation at 5dpo and alot of people were saying no you cant but even ff say's you can!! It was just weird because i was panicking incase i was having another ectopic :( ...

Laura, im glad you stuck to your guns and you now know what the problem is. I hope everything resolves quickly for you and you get back to full health real soon hun! :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## SLCMommy

Yeah.....I'm not getting out of bed today. Blahhhh.


----------



## Grey Eyes

hi ladies! Laura glad you know whats going on- shradha gl with the coconut! :thumbup: Just a quick note on my funky comp to say :hi: :haha:


----------



## lauraemily17

Ended up on heperin injections for up to 10 days & warfarin tablets (a low dose so I can still breas feed) for 3 - 6 months. The tablets are a bit of a pain as I have to restrict the amount of veg, potato & pulses I have due to their vitamin k content so no proper diets. Also can't drink more than 1 - 2 units a day which is fine now but was hoping to be able to enjoy maybe 2 glasses of wine in 1 go in the next month or so. So glad it was caught though, totally explains why I've not felt right since the birth. 

Coy - hope you get yourself a better computer sorted soon. 

Want - as it's early implantation pains I'd wait at least 3 days before testing.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies :hi:

I haven&#8217;t had much time to pop on here plus this little computer is kind of annoying, lol, and I am having to work in the living room, so, ya know, kids&#8230;..:haha: And distractions. I miss my office :sad1: lol

Let&#8217;s see, today was kind of slow, I did get out and mow the front and back yards&#8230;A bug climbed up my jean leg and freaked me out! :growlmad: That&#8217;s because it was on the inside of my jean leg :shock: Aaargh! LOL! Uugh, and the grass hoppers are taking over our lawn :sick: and they are pretty sick to crunch and mow over. It is like this every summer here :nope: I hate them. And worse, our Boston Terrier makes lunch out of them which is totally gross and she is getting fatter :shrug:

Babes has been kicking around lots though! Last night was the first night I had trouble getting to sleep as she was kicking me so hard and often! And she prefers I sleep on my right side so I hope that is ok, Katana did also :shrug:

Laura- how are you feeling with the injections? Is it once a day or just once a week?
Emma- how are you feeling? Getting close!! 
Shradha- You are almost through this stage! :thumbup: A little bit longer and it will smooth out &#61514; It did help me some to brush with baking soda and then rinse with salt water, just the super clean, salty feeling I think. Plus the smell of toothpaste is :sick:
Steph- how are you?
Ashley- hope your sickness isn&#8217;t to rough on you it will fade soon :thumbup: 
Ashku- how are you??


----------



## shradha

wantbb2 said:


> Hey ladies wondering if someone could shed some light?! im 6dpo, yesterday had alot of twinges/pain in right side and what i can only describe as a burning sensation... had a dip in temp yesterday but its back up today any thoughts? thanks xxxxx

The rise in temp after the drop is a good sign.....I too feel implantation dip.....:happydance:....as you are in 6dpo..I would say wait for 5 days and start testing:hugs:..so fingers crossed for you...:dust: why don't you add the chart in your signature so that we could see your temps....:thumbup:


----------



## shradha

Laura- two clots:nope:.....but at least they caught what was troubling you....so injections for 6 months...is it once a day? Does it have any side effects? Hope you are not scared of injections like me:nope:..... Has your fever come down? How is Xander doing? Laura don't worry....I know it's easy to say than done but I know you are a strong lady.... :hugs: everything will be fine. You will be fine soon.... We all are there with you...:hugs:


----------



## shradha

Coy- even my garden has few worms....generally before the rains I spray pesticides to keep the garden pest free...but this time I couldn't...... Have told dh to spray today...... Rains bring worms.... All my roses are been eaten off.....so it's pest control here:haha:..... 
Yes..waiting for the trim to pass.... Yesterday I finally treated myself with a small piece of chocolate cookie.....:happydance:....less sugar and salt....I am getting fed up....:shrug:.....MS going on.....thank god mom is here....she has been a great help.... How are you.....Augusta must be waiting to come out.....:happydance: hope you are eating well.....


----------



## shradha

Emma- glad to know your scan went well.....our princess is doing fine and weights good... What did the doctor say ? Regarding your due date .....is it still aug 20th? Or is it early?


----------



## akshustobemom

hey girls look into my chart plssss...

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/32765c

it is sooo confusing


----------



## SpudsMama

shradha said:


> Emma- glad to know your scan went well.....our princess is doing fine and weights good... What did the doctor say ? Regarding your due date .....is it still aug 20th? Or is it early?

Still August 19th and doc isn't worried about anything :thumbup: xx


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies just a quick note....eird, I got up this morning and skipped breakfast :dohh: but had a ouple saltine crackers. An hour later my glucose was 178! :shock: It is dropping fast so doc wants me to do tyhe glucose test tomorrow morning and see what's up :huh: Nuts, I hate scary stuff , lol.....Anyay, crackers shouldn't spike it right? Anyway, wondering if I should eat anything to day and worried it'll pop my sugar up again :shrug: Maybe I'll go eat some ice cream, lol, JK!!

Shradha- I hate grasshoppers but dont mind the worms in my garden. Cool yeterday saw snakes too :haha:


----------



## lauraemily17

Grey Eyes said:


> Hi ladies just a quick note....eird, I got up this morning and skipped breakfast :dohh: but had a ouple saltine crackers. An hour later my glucose was 178! :shock: It is dropping fast so doc wants me to do tyhe glucose test tomorrow morning and see what's up :huh: Nuts, I hate scary stuff , lol.....Anyay, crackers shouldn't spike it right? Anyway, wondering if I should eat anything to day and worried it'll pop my sugar up again :shrug: Maybe I'll go eat some ice cream, lol, JK!!
> 
> Shradha- I hate grasshoppers but dont mind the worms in my garden. Cool yeterday saw snakes too :haha:

Now I don't know a lot about blood sugar but I'm sure that can't be good! Have you had a gd test? How was your blood sugar in your previous pregnancies?


----------



## lauraemily17

Had to buy this!!

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/8b61057b.jpg


----------



## SpudsMama

Aw, that is so cute! I love red on babies... Phoebe needs more red in her wardrobe!! :haha:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Gorgeous little outfit Laura! :thumbup: I am a huge fan of red also--specially for babies :hugs:

Not sure yet what's going on with the sugar. Nope, no gd test yet. My "deciding to go all natural" doctor didn't think it was necessary. :roll: Now he has changed his mind and has me scheduled for the gd tomorrow morning at 7:30'ish. :shrug: Strange though, when I wake up after fasting all night, have 5-6 saltine crackers and coffee it is 178...then I wait a couple hours and eat eggs and beef and it drops to 66! :wacko: Dh (long time diabetic) is theorizing that as I fast and my body needs sustenance it is pulling the glucose out of my muscles, etc, to supply my blood and so it spikes. Then as I eat and provide sustenance my insulin kicks in and begins to drop my blood sugar. Sounds intelligent to me :shrug: So once again :blush: I am going to try to remember to eat regularly (key word I think :blush:) instead of getting hungry, brushing it aside, and waiting until later. I have been wrighing on my bathroom scale and according to that I have not gained any weight in the last 3 weeks or so :shrug: even though I am eating. Like last night instead of eating dinner with the family I went for along walk as it was cool out...didn't get my dinner until 11 pm or so instead of 6'ish. Sigh. I take care of everyone else yet my analitical mind cannot grasp my own body :wacko: lol! :haha:


----------



## lauraemily17

Coy - the first thing i thought was along the same lines as your husbands theory! Eating regularly is important for so many things. Even my ibs flares up worse if I don't eat regularly. I used to get very very grumpy when people arranged meetings over lunch time at work!

Emma - its from Next. They have quite a few red clothes I think. Perhaps worth a treat if anyone gives you money or vouchers? We were given a £20 voucher I can't wait to spend, next have the cutest outfits!!


----------



## SpudsMama

lauraemily17 said:


> Emma - its from Next. They have quite a few red clothes I think. Perhaps worth a treat if anyone gives you money or vouchers? We were given a £20 voucher I can't wait to spend, next have the cutest outfits!!

I love love love Next's baby clothes, they're my favourite place for Spud shopping :haha: Plus, if yesterday's scan was accurate and she has little legs they're perfect because I've noticed their sleepsuits are a lot shorter than other brands. In her hospital bag I've got babygrows from Mothercare which are huge compared to babygrows from Next :dohh:


----------



## lauraemily17

SpudsMama said:


> lauraemily17 said:
> 
> 
> Emma - its from Next. They have quite a few red clothes I think. Perhaps worth a treat if anyone gives you money or vouchers? We were given a £20 voucher I can't wait to spend, next have the cutest outfits!!
> 
> I love love love Next's baby clothes, they're my favourite place for Spud shopping :haha: Plus, if yesterday's scan was accurate and she has little legs they're perfect because I've noticed their sleepsuits are a lot shorter than other brands. In her hospital bag I've got babygrows from Mothercare which are huge compared to babygrows from Next :dohh:Click to expand...

Yep the legs are shorter, they are in boots small baby sizes as well. That's where they're not so good for Xander, his legs only just fit but they're still really baggy around his tummy. He's long & skinny!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Where is everyone? :nope: Hm, today I didn't do much, just loads and loads of laundry, my school, cook, etc... I watched my glucose closely all day trying to figure out what's up :shrug: I did notice I get heart palpitations when it starts to rise. When I told this to my doc he's like "hm, how fast is your heart beating?" I'm all "Dude! You're suppose to CHECK it yourself! :growlmad:" lol!! Jeez....Anyway, thinking about a midnight snack then going to bed. I can't eat past midnight anyway as I have to "fast" as they call it :roll: Since tomorrow is weekend they have to get called in once I get there, to which I felt kinda bad....:sad1:....Then I thought "forget that, I want to know what's going on and they're getting paid...." lol!

Laura- hope you are starting to feel better! Blood clots in your lungs don't sound very fun :nope: You are one tough lady! And thanks- I am trying to eat more regularly now (trying...). I can see how important it is, even though I tend to push it aside I got a babes growing in there! :) :thumbup:

Shradha- where are you? Hope you are feeling okay and getting plenty of rest!

Ashley- where are you also? Haven't heard.....

Hi :hi: to all you ladies!!


----------



## SLCMommy

Coy - Sorry, I've been here...stalking ;):blush: :comp:

AFM, Nothing really new to update on. My :sick: comes and goes, on again and off again. Ten minutes ago I was fine and now :sick:.....ugh. I am also seriously constipated :loo: and nothing..and I mean NOTHING is helping. It's like little rabbit poos (tmi). My left hip and buttocks have started to be sore and ache. :nope:


----------



## SLCMommy

*This is what a singleton ultrasound looks like around 6 weeks*
https://images2.cafemomstatic.com/images/user/gallery/post_1917105_1264368932_med.jpg?imageId=17869878

*Below, is my ultrasound done at 6 weeks, 1 day. The avg HCG level for the highest is around 58,000 for that time. My level came back as 90,000. According to my ultrasound, I didn't implant until June 13th, which means I got my BFP 8 DPO. I could just be going crazy  however, the baby from + head to + toe, is the baby we got the measurement from. My ultrasound was transvag, but it was super quick and only to see if I had a viable pregnancy. After I got the ultrasound, I see what looks like MIGHT be twins?  Again' im not sure, but when I've had my early ultrasounds before they have always looked like the ultrasounds above. This looks like one too many "blobs/circles", where I believe the dark, smaller circle is the yolk sac, and what looks to be like a another baby behind the yolk sac?  *

https://mail.aol.com/36611-111/aol-6/en-us/mail/get-attachment.aspx?uid=26570942&folder=NewMail&partId=3


----------



## SLCMommy

https://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h19/pinkbo0tlace/baby.jpg

heres mine.


----------



## SpudsMama

Ashley, I can see what you mean. It looks like there might be two little "blobs" in there :haha: We'll soon find out! xx


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies! :hi:
Ashley- could def be two babies in there :thumbup: I always thought twins would be exciting!but it's scary for dh as he thinks I am too small to handle two at once :shrug:

Well, I went in for my GD test and after an hour of aiting in the HOT waiting room I said screw it and left. I'll go in Monday. The weekend crew was busy with emergency patients, so I'll do my stuff later :winkwink:


----------



## mzswizz

hello ladies. just coming in to check on ya. I know i havent been on much but the time has finally come. I will be starting the journey tomorrow. I go to the hotel tomorrow and will leave for boot camp on monday. Im excited because im ready to see dh and sad because im leaving family, friends and you ladies here. But the good thing is that I wont be gone for long so hoping by the time i come back, there will be baby bumps and labor stories :thumbup: i have been so busy that I have no clue what cd im on :haha: so im just going to wing it. Eeeek im excited. Im really going to miss you ladies. But im going to tell you all like I tell my DH..."it's never a goodbye, it's always see you later." So I will see you ladies in a few months time but it will NEVER be a goodbye :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## SLCMommy

Oh, Patrice. I will miss you dearly!! Please come back on once your back home, safe and sound. I think ill be four or five months along when you get back. Thank you deciding to serve and protect our country. Love you! Xx


----------



## Steph32

Hi everyone! Sorry I check in very rarely these days. If I have any free time at all, I usually use it to sleep and I don't like to sit at the computer often. 

Patrice- Good luck, we'll miss you, and be safe!

Laura- Wow, clots in your lungs???? So very scary. So glad they caught it and that you got it checked out right away. How long do the meds take to clear up or dissolve the clots? Are you feeling ok now?

Coy- 178 pp is not good... how many crackers did you eat? Crackers can definitely raise your blood sugar because it is all carbs... and it was saltines, so I think they have partially hydrogenated oil or high fructose (can't remember which one) so not good for you. I would definitely get that GD test done. But, in any case, it would be detrimental for anyone's BS to skip meals, so even if you don't officially have GD you should still watch what you are eating (and when). So I was looking at some past posts, did you officially decide on the name Augusta?

Ashley- I have never had an ultrasound at 6 weeks so I don't know what the sac is supposed to look like. Neither pics look anything like an u/s I've had at 8 weeks. I can't really make out where the baby is. Did the doc seem to mention anything, or would it have been too early to really tell if it was twins? Maybe look online at pictures of twin pregnancies at 6 weeks and see what it looks like!

Emma- Can't believe how close you are getting! At my 36 week u/s Brandon was estimated at 6lb 12 oz... so 6 lb 3oz doesn't sound too big, they say baby could range anywhere between 5-7 lbs at 36 weeks. And those u/s tend to be off anyway!

AFM-- We've been dealing with a few issues that have come up with Brandon... found out he has something called Laryngomalacia, which is a softened cartilage in the larynx/trachea... doc says he'll out grow it though, but it causes stridor (like a wheezing) and a bit of difficulties feeding because of the lack of coordination with the swallow/suck reflex. He's got a mild case, but the only thing that troubles us is the feedings, in which he chokes a lot and gets a lot of reflux and congestion because of it. Our ped also heard a little bit of a heart murmur but she said it could be a common thing and that he'll outgrow that as well. But we are seeing a cardiologist next week just to check on it.

Shradha- Sorry you are dealing with the MS (and Ashley too)... but it's great to have a good reason for being sick!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies! :hi:

Patrice, we are going to miss you! Seems like you'll be gone forever but it's only a few months--you will be sooo busy you'll hardly notice the time! :hugs:

Steph- good to hear from you...never heard of the issue with Bandon, I am glad he will outgrow it soon :thumbup: How are _*you*_ feeling miss????

Laura- where are you? I'm gettin' worried, hope you start to feel better soon!

Emma- can't wait! Time is flying! :)

Shradha- how are yu feeling? Have you been online?

Sorry I have not been on much ladies...usually I am on when I am doing school, it keeps my mind relaxed and open to pop onto bnb and browse and chat then back to my school. But this dumb computer! :growlmad: I rarely can get on...problem is it is not in my nice quiet office in front of the fan Guess where my new "work station" is at? :growlmad: In the living room, in a corner, right next to the flat screen tv where everyone or at least someone is ALWAYS watching loud tv. :sad1: This corner is hot, plus the computer is set up so high I have to stand to type and on my toes! Aaargh! So makes working school very difficult. I was just getting my schedule switched where IO get up super early to enjoy the cool of the day and to bed early too for more rest....but now with all the crap I can't study right next tot he tv and speaker boxes :shrug: So am thinking...I may have to work at night again, still get up early but take naps I guess? NUTS! is all I can say. Couple weeks I hope to get my office computer up and running...What I really need is amoney tree :haha: then I could get it fixed right away, lol!


Other than all that trype I am feeling okay...tired the last couple days. My sugar has been pretty stable, normally it is at 80'ish fasting then when I eat it jumps to about 120 or so then within half hour back down again. Will do my GD test Monday :shrug:

And babes has taken to position ON my bladder I guess:shrug: as I intermittently feel as tho I'm gonna pee my pants then it goes away...:roll: LOL!

Think I am going to take a cool shower and see about getting some work done even tho I am pooped :haha:


----------



## SLCMommy

Steph: I miss seeing you around here. Sorry about what's going on with your babe! :( how often is he waking at night? My dreams have been so weird! Its 1:30 am and I woke out of the blue. Had a dream my husband wore eyeliner and was a biker and we were both lunch ladies (he worked in the back and I helped serve the kids) lol!.


----------



## SLCMommy

Whatever happened to mrsperry?


----------



## SLCMommy

Coy: you are now 7 months!!! Countdown begins!!


----------



## SpudsMama

We'll miss you too Patrice! Can't wait until you get back so we can hear all about bootcamp! :happydance:

Great to hear from you Steph. Hmm, I've never heard of Brandon's issue either (not even going to attempt to spell it :haha:). I hope things start to improve soon and the trip to the cardiologist runs smoothly :thumbup:

Coy, the bladder really does suffer during later pregnancy doesn't it? I've got to the point now where I yelp or jump up when Phoebe hits mine because she's so strong :rofl: 

AFM, here's my 36 week bump:


----------



## shradha

Laura- so cute Xander looks in the red dress....awww...I will also buy some dresses like that:happydance:.....how are you doing? Have you started taking injections? Is it too painful...:cry:


----------



## shradha

Ashley- I too remember my scan look something like that....but I had only 1 sac unlike yours:flower:.. So you are thinking you may be having twins...wow...
Just waiting to get my second scan to hear the heartbeat....I know everything will be fine but I am still scared :nope:....


----------



## shradha

Patrice- good luck.....take care...see you after a few months. We will be here.....


----------



## shradha

Steph- so nice to see you.... Brandon must be a month old...any special plans? How are you doing?


----------



## shradha

Emma- cute bump....happy 36th week.... Bump is bigger than last pic...:hugs: can't believe only 28 days left...:dohh: how are you feeling?


----------



## shradha

Coy- I am feeling better than yesterday....just waiting for the MS to move on....I can't eat anything.....I am losing weight... Just feel so tired and sleepy... Today at least I could drink a glass of milk without throwing up so that's a good sign....:flower:.. 

How did you manage? Without any help....in the first 3 months :shrug:...cooking for kids and dh..... Is it raining ? So sad you had to come back home? When are you going again?


----------



## SLCMommy

shradha said:


> Laura- so cute Xander looks in the red dress....awww...I will also buy some dresses like that:happydance:.....how are you doing? Have you started taking injections? Is it too painful...:cry:

He isn't wearing a dress, he is wearing what is called a "onezie" (at least here in America). Here in America, only females wear dresses (open bottoms). Does dress in india mean "clothing"? :haha:


----------



## SLCMommy

shradha said:


> Coy- I am feeling better than yesterday....just waiting for the MS to move on....I can't eat anything.....I am losing weight... Just feel so tired and sleepy... Today at least I could drink a glass of milk without throwing up so that's a good sign....:flower:..
> 
> How did you manage? Without any help....in the first 3 months :shrug:...cooking for kids and dh..... Is it raining ? So sad you had to come back home? When are you going again?

Aww, I am RIGHT there with you!! :hugs: I've been pretty sick too. I can't wait for us to get over the morning sickness. Does anything seem to help? Have you been constipated? I've been terrible constipated and nothing as helped me. :nope:


----------



## SLCMommy

Emma - you've got a really cute baby bump!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies :hi:

Shradha- the sickness should alleviate in a couple of weeks according to your ticker- you are technically within the 7th week now right? Did you account for the 2 weeks prior to conception? Funny that's how they calculate things :shrug: but I always jumped for that extra 2 weeks :haha: :hugs:

Ladies, sorry I have not been on here as much, it sucked, I would have to stand on my tiptoes to reach this keyboard and it's all stuffed into the corner of our living room right next to the flat screen tv and speakers boxes :growlmad: so makes working, school, and bnb really difficult :growlmad: But I did get a chair and desk set up (sort of) and moved my keyboard and mouse down. What reaalllly irritates is this stupid mouse pad---it's the only one we have and it's ancient. It's aPam anderson mouse pad and dh had it years before we met :haha: Aaaargh! I joke that unless he buys me a new one I am going to get a Fabio mouse pad :cloud9: LOL! :grr:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi :hi: everyone! Just popping on for a quick hello- off to take a cooooool shower (it was HOT here for most of the day!) and get a bite to eat, I am starving!!

Shradha- hope you manage to get some simple foods in you to stay put for today! Please don't focus on losing weight hun, focus on rest and, well, eating :haha:

Ashley- how goes it? :) If I speak alot on food right now its cause I'm hungry :rofl: How are you today?

Steph and Laura- birth stories, ladies, we're going :wacko: on here for the details :haha:

Patrice: we miss you :sadangel:

Ashku- how are you???


----------



## SLCMommy

I've been sick, and very very achy. Under my ribs ache, between my ribs ache, both my shoulder blades ache, my belly aches, my hips ache :(


----------



## Grey Eyes

SLCMommy said:


> I've been sick, and very very achy. Under my ribs ache, between my ribs ache, both my shoulder blades ache, my belly aches, my hips ache :(

R U getting the flu or just wonderful ol'hormones working their magic on you? i know prolactin will make all your muscles hurt because just doing normal stuff can overexert them :(


----------



## Grey Eyes

Aw, gotta love my dh :hugs: There are times, you know, when he says something to me that just soooo annoys and offends (he is totally clueless of course because he didn&#8217;t mean anything by it) but then he totally redeems himself! Yesterday he told me that &#8220;it looks like your butt is getting smaller&#8221; :cloud9:. LOL! _*Right*_! :haha: I am nearly in the third tri of this pregnancy and none of my pants fit :haha: ..._*Butt is getting smaller ...*_:roll: lol I love it when he fibbs! :cloud9: lol!


----------



## SLCMommy

My Crohn's disease makes my muscles deeply ache and twitch, and all these wonderful hormones (note: sarcasm) is making them 54854698563 times worse :(


----------



## SLCMommy

Coy - I know it's so exciting your in your last trimester now! I hope you come back on even after baby is born.


----------



## Grey Eyes

SLCMommy said:


> Coy - I know it's so exciting your in your last trimester now! I hope you come back on even after baby is born.

Absolutely! I am addicted to this site :) I did not know that you have Crohn's disease. My dh's former-wife's son wacko:) is married to a lady that has always had it. They have to awesome kids and she handles it all very well. I am sorry that hormones affect you negatively in assoc. with it. You are a super lady for sure! :hugs: 

Yep, I think third tri starts in the 28th week? Right? :shrug: I'm gonna have to look it up for sure :)


----------



## SLCMommy

Grey Eyes said:


> SLCMommy said:
> 
> 
> Coy - I know it's so exciting your in your last trimester now! I hope you come back on even after baby is born.
> 
> Absolutely! I am addicted to this site :) I did not know that you have Crohn's disease. My dh's former-wife's son wacko:) is married to a lady that has always had it. They have to awesome kids and she handles it all very well. I am sorry that hormones affect you negatively in assoc. with it. You are a super lady for sure! :hugs:
> 
> Yep, I think third tri starts in the 28th week? Right? :shrug: I'm gonna have to look it up for sure :)Click to expand...

It depends. Like some people say 2nd trial starts at 13, others say 14. I say 13 cause the Mayo Clinic goes by it starts at 13 so that's what I go by. Same with third, some say 27 others say 28. I say 27. I think it just all depends on where your from.


----------



## Grey Eyes

shradha said:


> Coy- I am feeling better than yesterday....just waiting for the MS to move on....I can't eat anything.....I am losing weight... Just feel so tired and sleepy... Today at least I could drink a glass of milk without throwing up so that's a good sign....:flower:..
> 
> How did you manage? Without any help....in the first 3 months :shrug:...cooking for kids and dh..... Is it raining ? So sad you had to come back home? When are you going again?

Shradha, I miss our late night chats! :) I am accidentally slipping back into late nights tho :shrug: despite my efforts to get up early :haha: I am glad you are able to keep milk down some days, great source of protein :thumbup: How are you today?? Is the heat giving you a break at all?


----------



## lauraemily17

Hi ladies

How are you all?

Coy - yay for 3rd tri! You need to learn the art of lie ins if you do late nights! 

Ashley - Crihbs desease is nasty. I was suspected to have it but thankfully turned out to just be ibs. Weirdly being pregnant cured it & it's not yet come back! Not brave enough to try eating wheat again yet, one if the worst aggrevaters. 

Shardha - everyday your closer to your ms getting better. I had 2 week milestones which helped me!

Steph - had the weirdest dream that we all came to stay with you last night!! Hope Brandons reflux pribs get better. I need to go back & re read your post actually as Xander seems to be getting reflux. It's not at every feed yet & we're finding some techniques help but I'm worried it's going to get worse. When it's bad the poor little thing is inconsolable & screeches. 

Afm - had first warfarin clinic appointment today to see how my bloods doing. I understand a little more about it now. They're basically monitoring my blood twice weekly to start with to ensure the warfarin is increasing my inr to between 2 & 3. It's normally 1. It basically means my blood will clot slower stopping new clots forming & helping to clear the ones I have. I've got to continue with the daily injections until my inr is within the right ranges on 2 separate occasions. It was 1.8 today so getting there. She was more relaxed about the diet & avoiding vitamin k rich foods because of the breast feeding so we're going to try & get the dosage right on my diet as it is now. Got a bit of a reality check re my recovery though. I've not felt well since giving birth & figure now it's more to do with the clots which is apparently correct. They're actually causing quite a bit of damage to my lungs & apparently i prob won't feel well & back to myself for 8 - 10 weeks!! Im not allowed to do anything overly strenuous & only light walking as exercise. Not really the start to motherhood I had hoped but I guess I need to accept its a pretty serious condition, my dear Mum keeps telling me I could have died & how lucky I am, can always rely on my Mum to be direct & put things into perspective!!


----------



## wantbb2

my chart


----------



## lauraemily17

I like the look of that want! Although there's quite a few temps taken at different times, how far off the usual time were they?


----------



## wantbb2

hey laura, not much between the times about 20 mins or so due to different shifts at work you think it looks ok? this is my first month temping/charting :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura- yes, this is a very serious condition, I am glad you listen to your mum! :hugs: Re: getting "back in shape" you can't even begin really until at least 6 weeks after anyway according to most U.S. doctors so you'll still be pretty much on track with it :hugs: Try not to worry- the breastfeeding, surprisingly, takes a lot from your body and is like a workout in itself! :thumbup:

Oh, and I meant to mention- the reflux, crying, inconsolability, etc. Totally normal, especially around about now. I remember with both dd's I thought "what a wonderful, even tempered, mild mannered and HAPPY baby!" :cloud9: Lol, then about 2 weeks later- Bam! :haha: Never comfortable, tummy always upset, puking everywhere at everything, didn't like being held, didn't like NOT being held :roll: and et cetera. I think a lot of it is in the change in milk as your babes demands more for growth. And the change in babes digetive system as he matures. Constant burping and bouncing was our best friend in those days! :thumbup: Lol, and burp rags :thumbup:

I am sure your mum has given you all kinds of tips but one thing I learned is you can actually find the location of where an air-lock (burp) is stuck. Put babe on your shoulder and gently rub two fingers in tight little circles up his back--when he gets fussy and starts to squirm you've found the burp. Just tap gently from that point upwards and he'll burp sooner. Once the air lock is gone the pain of it goes away :shrug: My bit of advice for the day :blush: lol!


----------



## Grey Eyes

My youngest dd is so funny- dh got her started on cottage cheese with pineapple :roll: lol, and she asked for some. When I put it in her dish she gushes &#8220;Ohhhhh, thank you, thank you, thank you!! I love you love you love you!!!&#8221; :haha: LOL!


----------



## lauraemily17

Want - within 20 mins shouldn't make a difference to temps, I didn't record a different tune if it was within half hour. Definately looks good so far. When is af due?

Coy - thanks for the tip! :D burping is still something we're mastering. We're getting better but it can take a while then when my Mum does it she gets a huge burp within minutes!! You're right about the change, he's a lot more grumpier now but understandable as it always seems to be around digestion. Even before he poos he'll often wake up & get upset. He's also becoming more determined fighting tiredness in the day & refusing to nap sometimes. You can see the determination in his eyes doing everything he can not to close them!! As frustrating as it is he's very cute & I love that he's possibly got my determined spirit! Thankfully he doesn't fight it at night & sleeps really well between 11 & 6 usually only waking up once for 1 feed, allbeit a long 1!! I'm also now combi feeding. After having a break from breast feeding & seeing how well he took formula & how much quicker giving more play time I thought he we both may benefit from him having it more plus I couldn't psyically bear the idea of more cluster feeding & him feeding for 3 hours, it's just too draining with already feeling low. I now give him about 10 mins from each booby so he gets lots of fluid & my antibodies then I too up with formula, he usually takes another 3oz on top, sometimes more! Makes me wonder if my supply wasn't enough for him or quick enough! I feel much happier doing it this way & can get more sleep.


----------



## lauraemily17

Grey Eyes said:


> My youngest dd is so funny- dh got her started on cottage cheese with pineapple :roll: lol, and she asked for some. When I put it in her dish she gushes Ohhhhh, thank you, thank you, thank you!! I love you love you love you!!! :haha: LOL!

So cute!! Very healthy choice as well! You wouldn't get me eating cottage cheese!! :haha:


----------



## wantbb2

Hey Laura thanks for looking af not due for another week Fx she stays away xxxx


----------



## akshustobemom

hiee want...
ur chart looks so positive...hang on and get a bfp


----------



## akshustobemom

Grey Eyes said:


> My youngest dd is so funny- dh got her started on cottage cheese with pineapple :roll: lol, and she asked for some. When I put it in her dish she gushes Ohhhhh, thank you, thank you, thank you!! I love you love you love you!!! :haha: LOL!

hieee Coy...after a looong time...

ha ha...liked it soooo much....somehow am getting obssessed with kids...i always wanto listen to then when they talk...awwww soooo cute it will be...if u don mind...will u just record that thank u and i love u and put it here...there are no kids near my house:-(

i had a g8 time wid my cousin's kid...oooo she is cutiepie..i love kids Coy:blush:

What is her name by the way??K??


----------



## akshustobemom

Hi Shradha...

hw r u???hws ur preggy months going on???MS???

Whats mom doing???takeing care of u and ur baby bud???have u selected a name??


----------



## akshustobemom

hi Laura...

hw r u and Xander baby???oh ur Profile pic is soooo cute...

So getting Tips form Coy?

Nice to be in this forum...Will ask lots of doubts when i breast feed...

yes first i will get BFP and then talk abt BF:dohh:


----------



## akshustobemom

hey shradha..

congrats on completing ur first month:thumbup::thumbup:

may god be with u and the baby


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi all! 

Laura- yes it takes time to learn the burpin g bit and little other things. I was so grateful that my dh had done it all before, lol, he had to teach me alot the first time around ! :haha: Now I feel like an old hand :rofl:

Akshu- yes kids are awesome, they are so much fun but sooooo much work too! I and dh are exhausted end of each day, they have so much energy! And re: "K" is for Katana- she is my youngest :) Thanks for asking :)

Oh yeah, AFM- I fasted yesterday right, for my GD test this morning? Well, I go to the hospital and they draw my blood and tell me to leave. :Come to find out my doc just wanted to check my blood sugar levels and NOT perform the Glucose test! :saywhat: So I gotta admit I am a bit more than peeved at the careless and casual attitude my doc has taken :growlmad: I do not fancy that nasty drink but I don't want GD sneeking up on me and babes either! So I have an appointment this Thursday with doc for regular checkup and will, ahem, talk more about it then :growlmad: LOL!


----------



## Steph32

Ahhh... everytime I check in here there are pages and pages of posts... I just can't keep up with you guys! 

Coy- I can't believe you are hitting 3rd tri already! Some people believe it starts at 27 weeks, some 28... but whatever the case, you're pretty darn close!

Emma- Almost full term for you!

Ashley- Have you researched or found out any more info on the twin thing?? When's your next appt?

Laura- Please take a lot of rest, it's so important! Hope everything heals smoothly and quickly, that is so scary. I'm glad you are supplementing with a bottle and formula and that Xander sleeps so well at night because it would take so much out of you that you don't have right now. It's important Mommy is well so baby can be happy!

Shradha- Hope your MS goes away soon. It usually peaks around 8 weeks, and then from there it only gets better.

Akshustobemom- I don't believe we've "officially" met... haha... sorry... nice to meet you!

So we are still in the process of trying to figure out these medical issues, but I doubt anything is serious. Seeing the cardiologist tomorrow... I'm not as concerned about the heart murmur as I am the choking/reflux stuff that probably goes along with the Laryngomalacia. Only because it really affects our daily feeds and he chokes and gags multiple times during a feeding which makes it very difficult and a scary experience... makes me hate feeding time now because I fear when it happens. I know that he probably clears things out after it happens, but I just get concerned about the cumulative effect of aspirating like this. I don't want him to develop pneumonia or anything like that. What happens is when he feeds the milk splashes up to his throat and nose (you can hear it like there is congestion, like he needs to cough or clear his throat) and it affects his breathing, causing him to stop and choke. So this milk coming back up but not getting spit out is called silent reflux. Laryngomalacia can make reflux worse and vice versa. It's like a chicken and the egg thing... which came first. So I think the best thing to do is somehow control the reflux so it won't irritate or swell an already soft and sensitive larnyx. It's really stressful trying to get to the bottom of all this... I've done a lot of research online (you know me!) but it just gets so complicated. So we will probably also see either a GI specialist and/or an ENT to address these issues. I would just hate to have him go through any invasive tests or anything. I'm waiting for him to outgrow it and always hoping it will be sooner rather than later!

Laura, what is Xander's reflux like? Does he spit up a lot, or more gas pains and colicky? Brandon gets the gas pains a lot, I can never get a good burp out of him... (by the way, thanks for the tip Coy, I will try that and let you know if it works)... DH gets a burp almost immediately, but I think it's because he pats him harder... maybe I'm afraid to!


----------



## lauraemily17

Steph - meant to say re the heart murmur, hopefully with it only being picked up now it'll be a harmless one. They're quite common I think. Both my cousin & I have one. They've never found a reason for mine & it's never caused any health probs. my cousins is due to one of the chambers of his heart being a very slightly wrong shape. Again it's never caused him any health probs & he's almost 40. 

Xanders reflux seems mild at the mo as it doesnt appear to affect every feed. When it dies he gets really upset when feeding, keeps pulling himself off & arching his back screaming. He spits loads of it back up. He's really difficult to console. He want more & more food but get more & more upset when he feeds. We've found lots of mid feed burping helps, feeding him upright, keeping him upright for half hour after & sleeping him on an incline. He also often gets hiccups & sounds congested caughing during feeding or after before he usually brings a load of milk back up. We've thought about using the slightly thicker formula for reflux but going to see how he goes & hope he grows out of it.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies!

Steph-I always had great results with the burping method- and yes, I have the same problem! Dh always gets a burp right away and he says it is because I don't pat hard enough. He slightly cups his palm and pow pow pow! :haha: Then a big loooong belch :haha: Here I am tapping away and he gets annoyed with me, lol! He says "You're not gonna hurt the baby by patting a bit harder..." :roll: So I let hm do a lot of the burping :haha: Serves him right :)

Laura- refulx is so upseting for babies but it is very normal. Kat had it bad and so did Teagen. What you are doing sounds right to me, it just takes time :thumbup: And you are right to burp mid feed, as soon as he gets cranky, it helps wonders!


----------



## SLCMommy

My next appointment is Aug 9 :)

AFM, Today has been a crazy stressful today. My son came in the house bawling, bleeding from his nose. Said a dog bit him. Went outside, confronted the dog owner. Said dog was a, get this...guard dog in training?! I asked him why then would that kind of a dog be at a children's park? And he went on to tell me that my son asked to pet the dog, he said no because he knew the dog bit. I asked him then why would the dog NOT HAVE A LEASH ON?! The guy shook his head, said it was my sons fault. I said no, YOU are the dog owner. YOU are the only one that is supposed to CONTROL your dog. Police were called, they came, said Animal control should handle this. So, they are coming tmr. Too much to say, too stressed to say it. Sorry, guys. It's just all BULL. I had 10 year olds and 15 year old girls who look like hookers curse at my husband and I, as were waiting for police. We were just standing there, not talking to anyone - not even TALKING about ANYONE. These kids have GREAT parents!

Anyways, someone is watching TV wayyy too loud. Police came twice today at our apartment complex (nothing related to me). One time they arrested someone, another I went outside to get something and seen two cops going through backpacks of two teenaged girls. They came last week and took a woman out kicking and screaming, and last month came to stop a violent fight between mother and son. 

Someone I know here who is reliable told me some of the teenage girls are turning tricks for money with the other teenaged boys. Kids seen some adults do drugs by the pool, and called the cops on them. And, I guess theres been a 25 year old and a 50 year old men who lurk the playground grounds at night talking to little girls and teen girls who "hang out" there. 

I told the police today about how the kids were swearing at us for getting police involved (hello, a dog bit my kid in the face and the owner wasn't taking responsibility...) and he goes "yeah....the kids around here are bad".

I never noticed it THIS bad. I don't know why I didn't see it now. Maybe because it's summer and all them teenaged brats and those wild kids are off track (year around school right now) so they are all out in the woodwork.

My friend said she has seen/met some of the teens parents around here and the majority of the moms dress vary provocative and swear like a sailor! (Aha! So now I know where there darling daughters get their nice role modes )

Our lease isn't up until Feb. We can either find a sub leaser who would need to sign a years lease, OR we can pay up to Feb for rent all at once, but with 7 months at 899$ a month, we really can't afford THAT. Especially now since my daughter's deadbeat daddy (not my husband) got fired for the 32160 time from a job - looks like I'll get no child support from him either.

One of my brother in laws is moving out on the other half side of my mother in laws place. I'm thinking of asking her if I can use that space to crash there with the kids once in awhile a few times a week, just so the kids would have a safe place to play outside. We'd still have to pay rent, and most of our stuff would be at our apartment but at least we could get a few days away from here.

Okay, end of rant and start of heartburn. :/


----------



## akshustobemom

Grey Eyes said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Akshu- yes kids are awesome, they are so much fun but sooooo much work too! I and dh are exhausted end of each day, they have so much energy! And re: "K" is for Katana- she is my youngest :) Thanks for asking :)
> 
> Oh yeah, AFM- I fasted yesterday right, for my GD test this morning? Well, I go to the hospital and they draw my blood and tell me to leave. :Come to find out my doc just wanted to check my blood sugar levels and NOT perform the Glucose test! :saywhat: So I gotta admit I am a bit more than peeved at the careless and casual attitude my doc has taken :growlmad: I do not fancy that nasty drink but I don't want GD sneeking up on me and babes either! So I have an appointment this Thursday with doc for regular checkup and will, ahem, talk more about it then :growlmad: LOL!

Say hi to Katana on my behalf. Pls record her voice and post it( If possible).Ha ha i have seen parents getting tired after running around the kids.But the kids will be hyper active all the time...That is the liveliness they create

Oh god..what sort of a Dr. is he???baaddddd...evevn i dont like his attitude..anyways best of luck for ur next appointment..everything will be normal


----------



## akshustobemom

Steph32 said:


> Akshustobemom- I don't believe we've "officially" met... haha... sorry... nice to meet you!
> 
> So we are still in the process of trying to figure out these medical issues, but I doubt anything is serious. Seeing the cardiologist tomorrow... I'm not as concerned about the heart murmur as I am the choking/reflux stuff that probably goes along with the Laryngomalacia. Only because it really affects our daily feeds and he chokes and gags multiple times during a feeding which makes it very difficult and a scary experience... makes me hate feeding time now because I fear when it happens. I know that he probably clears things out after it happens, but I just get concerned about the cumulative effect of aspirating like this. I don't want him to develop pneumonia or anything like that. What happens is when he feeds the milk splashes up to his throat and nose (you can hear it like there is congestion, like he needs to cough or clear his throat) and it affects his breathing, causing him to stop and choke. So this milk coming back up but not getting spit out is called silent reflux. Laryngomalacia can make reflux worse and vice versa. It's like a chicken and the egg thing... which came first. So I think the best thing to do is somehow control the reflux so it won't irritate or swell an already soft and sensitive larnyx. It's really stressful trying to get to the bottom of all this... I've done a lot of research online (you know me!) but it just gets so complicated. So we will probably also see either a GI specialist and/or an ENT to address these issues. I would just hate to have him go through any invasive tests or anything. I'm waiting for him to outgrow it and always hoping it will be sooner rather than later!


Hi Steph...

I have already accpeted everyone in this thread as my official friend:flower:

Hi to u dear:flower:

I don even know that there will be soooo many issues after a baby is born.You ppl are always in the google or in the dicussion abt Breastfeeding...

Am waiting to read the posts which mention how babies are naughty..ha ha i think it will take few more months for that...No problem.i will wait


----------



## shradha

Sorry friends couldn't come yesterday:cry:....yesterday was a bad day...I got so scared......in fact we all mom, dh all were very scared......nothing to worry now things are fine...... 
We have to on the pump everyday to get water into the water tank. As it was raining badly the morning there was power cut so couldn't on the motor. By afternoon we got back power my mom when to on the motor but water wasn't coming....and my bad luck dh had gone out and there was no water in the the bathrooms. I went out and started banging the motor.....and it started working....but I shouldn't have done that....I felt sudden pain in my belly......mom started shouting.....:dohh: she was right.....I am taking so much care...not bending....not lifting any heavy things.....as I have thyroid doctor has told me to take extra care..... I just wanted to help:dohh:..... I started crying.....I was scared to death....:nope:....I just kept praying that nothing should happen to the baby...baby should be fine... None of us could sleep the whole night......thank god ....god listened to my prayers..... Beanie is fine....I was so scared to even go to the bathroom......yesterday was one of the worst day of my life..... I am never going to get excited.....my baby is the most important thing in my life....I have to take care.....


----------



## shradha

SLCMommy said:


> shradha said:
> 
> 
> Coy- I am feeling better than yesterday....just waiting for the MS to move on....I can't eat anything.....I am losing weight... Just feel so tired and sleepy... Today at least I could drink a glass of milk without throwing up so that's a good sign....:flower:..
> 
> How did you manage? Without any help....in the first 3 months :shrug:...cooking for kids and dh..... Is it raining ? So sad you had to come back home? When are you going again?
> 
> Aww, I am RIGHT there with you!! :hugs: I've been pretty sick too. I can't wait for us to get over the morning sickness. Does anything seem to help? Have you been constipated? I've been terrible constipated and nothing as helped me. :nope:Click to expand...

I have seen if I drink tender coconut water I do not vomit for sometime....so I try to have at least 2 a day.....it is very good for the baby....I don't have constipation yet....mom keeps giving me water to avoid it....try to increase liquid intake to avoid constipation....


----------



## shradha

akshustobemom said:


> Hi Shradha...
> 
> hw r u???hws ur preggy months going on???MS???
> 
> Whats mom doing???takeing care of u and ur baby bud???have u selected a name??

Ya mom is taking good care of me....she is fine....thank god she came in the right time when MS just started...just waiting for 3 months to pass.... I call baby so does dh.....but mom saying it's a boy...so she calls baby by kutti Krishnan (baby Krishna ) hehehehe I told her how do you know baby is a boy...she said astrologer told her she will have grandson.....for me anything is fine....girl or boy....whatever god gives me I am happy:happydance:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Shradha- your baby will be fine, excitement can't hurt :hugs: You should see the stuff I bang on, lol! Baby is encased very snugly within the uterus- the uterus is not big and baggy with a tiny baby in there. It stayes tightly around baby as baby grows an the amniotic fluid embraces and cushions babes. No worries! Just no heavy lifting or you might pull a muscle as prolactin causes your muscles to relax- probably why you felt the pain, you pulled a muscle that has been officially and forcibly reeeelaaxxed! :haha: Take it easy friend, be safe :)


----------



## shradha

Coy- I love Kat and T:hugs:....they are a real darling....so cute, sweet, adoreable and pretty just like you:happydance:..... 
That doctor is really :growlmad:.....so annoying..... Hope the next visit is better..... Today I checked my bp....114/68..... I guess eating less salt is working......hope my sugar too reduces from 90 ....will check Tom....
Coy I am happy we have you here......we can get so many...tips on how to take care of kids when they are small.......


----------



## shradha

Steph- so sad ....... Hope the appointment with the doctor goes good.....I have no idea about it....wish I could help...praying that everything goes well....

Laura- how are you? Hope the blood reports went well.... Praying that you get well soon.... How is Xander ?


----------



## shradha

SLCMommy said:


> shradha said:
> 
> 
> Laura- so cute Xander looks in the red dress....awww...I will also buy some dresses like that:happydance:.....how are you doing? Have you started taking injections? Is it too painful...:cry:
> 
> He isn't wearing a dress, he is wearing what is called a "onezie" (at least here in America). Here in America, only females wear dresses (open bottoms). Does dress in india mean "clothing"? :haha:Click to expand...

Here we have common dresses I mean clothes for both girl and boy when they are small..... I am hearing about onezie for the first time.....


----------



## shradha

Want- I am hoping for a :BFP: soon from you..:thumbup::dust:... Start testing after 2 days.....your charts looks good:flower:

Ashu- how are you? How are you temps? Which dpo are you in? All excited for you too...:dust: hoping for a :BFP: from you too :thumbup:


----------



## shradha

Coy- wow you are online..... Yes...I got scared.....didn't want a miscarriage.....so scared..... I had put too much force and was bending....well that will never happen again......just happy everything is ok.....thank god.....Tom my cousins are coming for a visit......Ok then mom is calling for dinner....soup..... Will catch you soon....you take care....eat properly...


----------



## Grey Eyes

Mmmm soup sounds good right now :) It is rainy and cool here today :cloud9: Just my style. I would love to visit cool wet Ireland today :thumbup: Anyway it was so nice I decided to take a long walk downtown to run all of my errands... as soon as I was far from home it started to rain :haha: Just my luck! Lrofl: Anyway, 40 minutes to an hour in the rain and I was properly cooled down :haha: Dh called to see if I wanted him to come pick me up but I said no because I need the excersize :shrug:

I am feeling a bit irritable today so am glad it is cool. I woke up this morning with terrible aches and pains :roll: literally my butt hurts :haha: LOL! My hips ache and my tailbone is killing me...dh says I am starting to "spread" (gotta love that term :roll:) in preparation for later birth. He says I have to spread early because I have a small frame :shrug: Anyway it is uncomfortable. I read online it can be hormones causing the muscles to relax more, sciatica, or the baby is pressing on a nerve :shrug: Then both girls decided to crawl into bed with us this morning which meant dh was hanging off one side of the bed and I on the other- I got smart tho and used a bedside chair for my legs and the top half of me was across my oak desk :roll: When I woke up properly I got disgusted and let the girls have the bed and just got up :rofl: Silly kids, they were _very_ comfortable :) therefore could not understand my irritation :roll: lol


----------



## wantbb2

Thanks shadra although took another test today 11dpo and bfn :( al keep testing though xxxxx


----------



## SLCMommy

Going for an ultrasound today at fetal ultrasound place. They offered to do another for free since I was so early yet but they said 8w 0d they should be able to see something.


----------



## Steph32

This looks like an interesting read! I thought of all of you when I saw this.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/1439183341


----------



## Steph32

Ashley- Is your son ok? Was it Carter or Joshie? That's crazy. People need to leash their animals especially if they are aggressive, and if something happens at least take responsibility for it. What's he doing bringing that dog off leash to a Children's park?? Sheesh...


----------



## Steph32

SLCMommy said:


> Going for an ultrasound today at fetal ultrasound place. They offered to do another for free since I was so early yet but they said 8w 0d they should be able to see something.

Good luck! Let us know!


----------



## SLCMommy

It was Carter, he is okay...thankfully. ultrasound went great! I am a week behind what I should be based on my lmp but I was a week behind at my first appointment too (thought I was latter seven weeks but only six) so I'm guessing I ovulated later than normal. I measured a little bigger today, so Edd said was March 4th, but I guess being two days ahead is a good thing. (Id rather be a little ahead than a few weeks behind). Baby had a heartbeat of 154. He looked for twins because my uterus is rather large but I'm chalking that up too it not going back down fully since my mmc, so I'm not worried. Baby still has a yolk sac which was beautifully shown. Baby has a nice, big, perfectly round head :) baby didn't move much but the sonographer said that's nothing to worry about. That this stage they do move but are much slower than what they'd be even at nine weeks :) what's weird is looks like baby moved from one side of the uterus to the other and at 6w 1d babe was in a standing position where now baby was laying with its head toward the center of my uterus :)


----------



## akshustobemom

Coy..

ha ha...no space for u two..:haha::haha:

i like ur girls sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much...they are adorable...i know i have not met them personally..but am imagining them..u r lucky to have them Coy:flower:

U r spreading???getting ready for labour??onl 2 months to go???wow...waiting to see the girls reaction when the baby arrives...


----------



## akshustobemom

Shradha...

Dont worry dear..everything will be fine..Kutty Krishna will safe gaurd u and himself..

But try not to do any gymnastics here after..ha ha..

Hey look into my chart...i dunno when i ovulate..this time i dint get opk..but got EWCm for 4-5 days..today is 19th day..but my temp is only 97.4:-(


----------



## lauraemily17

My dam cat has got fleas!!!! Seriously annoyed. In 8 years she's only had them once before & that was 5 years ago when she was young & used to catch mice in a park behind my old house! Because we've been so busy as well they appear to have got quite bad. So grossed out & worried about Xander. Our house is very open plan down stairs do they can get everywhere. DH has also been letting her into Xanders room while I've been in hospital!!

I can't stay here. I'm going round Mums for the day & leaving DH to fumigate our house.


----------



## SpudsMama

lauraemily17 said:


> My dam cat has got fleas!!!! Seriously annoyed. In 8 years she's only had them once before & that was 5 years ago when she was young & used to catch mice in a park behind my old house! Because we've been so busy as well they appear to have got quite bad. So grossed out & worried about Xander. Our house is very open plan down stairs do they can get everywhere. DH has also been letting her into Xanders room while I've been in hospital!!
> 
> I can't stay here. I'm going round Mums for the day & leaving DH to fumigate our house.

I know that feeling! My dog had them a few years ago and it's so annoying! I'm covered in bites now, but they're from all the gnats coming through the open windows... stupid warm weather!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Ugh, I hate fleas! But my dh said they will stay on their original host unless something forces them off- they shouldn't jump off right? I hope not, but at least you and your dh are handling it the best way :thumbup:

Emma- nuts for the warm weather I say :growlmad: Here also- we had a cool cloudy day yesterday and felt like heaven!!


----------



## SLCMommy

coy - is it supposed to rain tomorrow in Idaho? Were going to have bad thunderstorms here.


----------



## lauraemily17

Hers are that bad they're around the house now. House however has been hoovered too to bottom & sprayed. She's also has her spot on applied so as long as we keep up regular thorough hoovering they should go now. Worked last time & we've now got an animal Dyson so hopefully that's picked up a lot. We're both totally knackeres now though as we had some clutter to clear first. We've got really behind on house work since Xander was born, need to get back on it & not wait until my Mum comes round!!

I gotta say I love the warm weather, before Xander I'd have been out sunbathing but being careful how much I take him out in it. He's sow t the last few days in nothing but a nappy & t shirt or vest. Sometimes we strip him down to just his nappy if he's still feeling hot. He doesn't actually appear to mind the heat that much which is pretty useful when our bedroom got to 26c last night!! 

Ashley - yay for the scan. Hope Carters recovering ok from his bite. That's the thing that scares me with dogs, they can do a lot more damage than a cat if they want. 

Shardha - webs yours? I'm really losing track of time!!

Steph - I would have loved that book when I was pregnant.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Ashley- I am not sure- we had some cooler weather yeterday so you may be getting that...but send it back my way! It's hot here :nope:

Ladies- question! :huh: Tailbone pain, I am currently being afflicted with it. I hear it is normal and its probably just starting to stretch but it is seriously a. pain. in. the. butt. :haha:


----------



## lauraemily17

Grey Eyes said:


> Ashley- I am not sure- we had some cooler weather yeterday so you may be getting that...but send it back my way! It's hot here :nope:
> 
> Ladies- question! :huh: Tailbone pain, I am currently being afflicted with it. I hear it is normal and its probably just starting to stretch but it is seriously a. pain. in. the. butt. :haha:

Yep, normal. I didn't suffer too badly with it but my sil has trouble with it. Think it's made worse from certain seated positions but not sure exactly what. Has it started since you're computer broke?


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> Grey Eyes said:
> 
> 
> Ashley- I am not sure- we had some cooler weather yeterday so you may be getting that...but send it back my way! It's hot here :nope:
> 
> Ladies- question! :huh: Tailbone pain, I am currently being afflicted with it. I hear it is normal and its probably just starting to stretch but it is seriously a. pain. in. the. butt. :haha:
> 
> Yep, normal. I didn't suffer too badly with it but my sil has trouble with it. Think it's made worse from certain seated positions but not sure exactly what. Has it started since you're computer broke?Click to expand...

Yes actually- it started yesterday, I just woke up with it. Wonder if it is my makeshift office chair? Hm. I will try something different and see if that helps...


----------



## SLCMommy

Might be moving to texas... not sure tho :/


----------



## Grey Eyes

SLCMommy said:


> Might be moving to texas... not sure tho :/

Why? Is your dh offered a job there, or better housing opportunities? It can't be any hotter than Utah! lol! I hated Salt Lake summers! :sick: I was there during Olympiques too and everyone just got craazzzy! :haha: How do you feel about moving to Texas?


----------



## SLCMommy

Dh COULD get a job there, we'd only move if he is offered the position. 

I want to move. It's hard being a non-lds here.


----------



## Grey Eyes

SLCMommy said:


> Dh COULD get a job there, we'd only move if he is offered the position.
> 
> I want to move. It's hard being a non-lds here.

Well, there's the lds thing and then there is the crime issue you have been describing. I hate to say it but when I was in SLC I saw tons of crime every day. The nasty drug dealing kick in peoples faces kind of crime :nope: I hated it personally...plus the police response time sucked everywhere down there- populatiom in accordance with size of pd force and crime relativity didn't match up too well. Pretty country just not very nice people....:huh: kind of like my town now...:haha: What'd be awesome is if your dh got offered the job and you got to move to a wonderful community with great opportunities for your kids! :thumbup: That is our biggest concern here.

Btw the guy with the dog sucks too :growlmad: Doesn't that area have a leash law? He'll deny everything of course and get off with a warning and you'll be told to handle your own med expenses if there are any and then he'll be your enemy- lucky you, right? I hate it when people don't lesh their dogs! For example. I was taking one of my long cool walks yesterday morning and here comes barreling down the road a HUGE black lab. Well when he got to me I told him to beat it, right? Right. No, he has to love me up first by licking the entire side of one of my jeans legs. :roll: One long lick all the way down the side. Yuk. It soaked clear through my pant leg :sick: LOL! Then he happily thumped his tail and trotted off. :roll: Ok, one thing this town does offer is really friendly dogs!! :haha:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Shradha are you on this morning (your morning, my night! :haha:) How are you feeling? Any reprieve from ms yet??


----------



## akshustobemom

hieee coy..

not sleeping???


----------



## akshustobemom

Girls...

pls look into my chart...help me....


----------



## SLCMommy

Grey Eyes said:


> SLCMommy said:
> 
> 
> Dh COULD get a job there, we'd only move if he is offered the position.
> 
> I want to move. It's hard being a non-lds here.
> 
> Well, there's the lds thing and then there is the crime issue you have been describing. I hate to say it but when I was in SLC I saw tons of crime every day. The nasty drug dealing kick in peoples faces kind of crime :nope: I hated it personally...plus the police response time sucked everywhere down there- populatiom in accordance with size of pd force and crime relativity didn't match up too well. Pretty country just not very nice people....:huh: kind of like my town now...:haha: What'd be awesome is if your dh got offered the job and you got to move to a wonderful community with great opportunities for your kids! :thumbup: That is our biggest concern here.
> 
> Btw the guy with the dog sucks too :growlmad: Doesn't that area have a leash law? He'll deny everything of course and get off with a warning and you'll be told to handle your own med expenses if there are any and then he'll be your enemy- lucky you, right? I hate it when people don't lesh their dogs! For example. I was taking one of my long cool walks yesterday morning and here comes barreling down the road a HUGE black lab. Well when he got to me I told him to beat it, right? Right. No, he has to love me up first by licking the entire side of one of my jeans legs. :roll: One long lick all the way down the side. Yuk. It soaked clear through my pant leg :sick: LOL! Then he happily thumped his tail and trotted off. :roll: Ok, one thing this town does offer is really friendly dogs!! :haha:Click to expand...


LOL!! Dogs :dohh:

There are plenty of LDS in Idaho too, are your neighbors LDS?

I told my MIL that were thinking about Texas. Totally flipped out. Said Utah is the best place on earth, God had his hand in Joseph Smith, it would be a mistake to move, yadda yadda yadda :saywhat::ignore: Pretty much BEGGED me and my husband to not move. :wacko:

I ended up talking to her online that night and told her she needs to love and respect us enough to make our own choices for our family. That I love her, and respect her but she needs to love and respect us to not shove her religious feelings down out throat "Joseph Smith was the hand of God" BLAH BLAH BLAH. :nope::dohh:

If that is what she believes, I do not judge her for it. I'm very open minded and could careless what someone else faith is, but don't tell me to stay HERE because I "should" be this and that "no other state is as good as Zion" blah blahhhhh.

It's REALLY frustrating...I wish she'd let us do what WE feel WE need to do as husband, wife and our family. She hasn't said anything to me today at all. Not sure if she is minding her p's & q's or what, (we don't talk everyday, Im not as close with her as some of her other daughter in laws).

Personally, I think it's more of the _*I don't want my son to move away from me!!*_*...issue.*


----------



## SLCMommy

[IMG]https://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h19/pinkbo0tlace/baby8w.jpg[/IMG]

take: 8 weeks 0 days


----------



## lauraemily17

akshustobemom said:


> Girls...
> 
> pls look into my chart...help me....

Initially I thought you may have o'd on cd 15 but going on today's temp it could have been yesterday. I think tomorrows temp will give a better indication.


----------



## wantbb2

Bfn and temp drop today :cry:


----------



## lauraemily17

wantbb2 said:


> Bfn and temp drop today :cry:

Not out yet, I've just seen the same thing happen to someone else & 2 days later her temp was back up & she got a bfp! 

How long have you been trying for? To me your chart shows your cycles are pretty normal so your hormone levels should be ok. If af comes today your lp may be a teeny bit short.


----------



## shradha

wantbb2 said:


> Bfn and temp drop today :cry:

Don't worry....temps can drop and again rise the next day.....so don't lose hope..... :thumbup: do not stress....


----------



## shradha

Grey Eyes said:


> Shradha are you on this morning (your morning, my night! :haha:) How are you feeling? Any reprieve from ms yet??

I am waiting........ But it's still there.....I am tired.....coz it's not just the food smell....having problem washing my face and brushing my teeth.....waiting for this phase to go....:nope:....how are you dear?


----------



## shradha

akshustobemom said:


> Girls...
> 
> pls look into my chart...help me....

Akshu how many days cycle do you have? So I can calculate your ovulation day and tell you something......like this can't make out......


----------



## akshustobemom

shradha said:


> akshustobemom said:
> 
> 
> Girls...
> 
> pls look into my chart...help me....
> 
> Akshu how many days cycle do you have? So I can calculate your ovulation day and tell you something......like this can't make out......Click to expand...

hi shradha...hw r u??hw is krishna doing???thanks ffor looking into my chart dear:hugs:

mine is 28-30days cycle...but only today i have got a temp rise...is it not confusing???


----------



## akshustobemom

lauraemily17 said:


> akshustobemom said:
> 
> 
> Girls...
> 
> pls look into my chart...help me....
> 
> Initially I thought you may have o'd on cd 15 but going on today's temp it could have been yesterday. I think tomorrows temp will give a better indication.Click to expand...

thanks soo much laura:hugs::hugs:

this is the 1st time am temping.graph is confusing:nope:


----------



## akshustobemom

wantbb2 said:


> Bfn and temp drop today :cry:

hang on want....just be there..

as Laura said temp may go up:thumbup:

hope for the best

lots of:dust:


----------



## akshustobemom

SLCMommy said:


> [IMG]https://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h19/pinkbo0tlace/baby8w.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> take: 8 weeks 0 days

awwwww...such a small :baby::baby: may god bless the baby


----------



## akshustobemom

lauraemily17 said:


> akshustobemom said:
> 
> 
> Girls...
> 
> pls look into my chart...help me....
> 
> Initially I thought you may have o'd on cd 15 but going on today's temp it could have been yesterday. I think tomorrows temp will give a better indication.Click to expand...

Laura...i had EWCM for four days straight. But no cm from yetserday night.Completely dry(Sorry TMI)


----------



## shradha

akshustobemom said:


> shradha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akshustobemom said:
> 
> 
> Girls...
> 
> pls look into my chart...help me....
> 
> Akshu how many days cycle do you have? So I can calculate your ovulation day and tell you something......like this can't make out......Click to expand...
> 
> hi shradha...hw r u??hw is krishna doing???thanks ffor looking into my chart dear:hugs:
> 
> mine is 28-30days cycle...but only today i have got a temp rise...is it not confusing???Click to expand...

I know this charting is all new for you dear....but trust me it is helpful.......rise in temp is a good sign..... You have already ovulated... Did you have any severe cramps any of the day? Now we can only wait and keep our fingers crossed.....as your cycles are short you don't have to wait for long before starting to test.....I guess you can start testing in about 8 days......:thumbup:...:dust:


----------



## shradha

Akshu- I am doing fine....no more gymnastic :haha:...... I am taking care now.......baby is fine....


----------



## shradha

Laura- flees can be a real pain..... Specially when you have a baby in the house..... Here it's all ants ...those big black ones all around my house....have called the pest control. They will be here on Saturday...... How are doing dear? What did the tests say?


----------



## shradha

Steph- thanx for the link....the book surely looks interesting.......will get it:happydance:...... How is Brandon darling doing? Can't believe how time's flying.... You were preg....now he is one month old....:hugs:


----------



## shradha

Ashley- wow......you got a scan..... So happy for you.....you are 8 weeks....I too am a week less than what I had calculated.....my scan is next week...so I too m excited...:happydance:....


----------



## shradha

Coy- how is your tailbone? So sad dear....is it still paining? Do you sit for long? Put a pillow and avoid sitting try to lie ...... 
Days are passing by as usual...... Baby tried to tell me she/he is inside me....I felt few tingling feeling....:dohh:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladie ! :hi:

Ashley- it is hard when you have family members not really focusing on you you know? They think their way is best and I think you did the right thing telling her you are focusing on your life and your children. That's what growing up and moving away is all about.

Akshu- there is no tmi on bnb! :haha: LOL. Anyway I think if your ewcm vanished last night then you probably ov yesterday. :thumbup:

Laura- are you back home yet? How long does it take for the fumes to fade safely?

Shradha- yes, sometimes the every day smell of soaps canbe terrible with MS! I remember avoiding the soap isles in the stors, they are like torture! :nope: Small steps every day, soon you will be through it! Yay for you scan btw! What day is it?

Steph- hope Brandon is getting better fast, they grow so fast and if he is having trouble hopefully he will grow out of it just as fast...How is Nicholas enjoying being abig brother? Have you threwatned him with changing diapers yet? :haha: Oh, btw, you asked once and I forgot to clarify- yep, I think we will stick with the name Augusta Alexandria. I know it is not everyone's favorite but it feels right to dh and I. She should be a very powerful lady don't you think? Walk int o a room and command it all :haha: lol


AFM- tail bone is feeling better today :shrug: It still hurts to sit but not as bad and I can bend over without excruciating pain. But last night I stretched a lot before bed and also after laying down Augusta did these goofy little sommersaults that had me laughing out loud. Woke dh up :blush: lol. Anyway, I am wondering if she wa spressing on the nerves down there and when she sommersaulted or flipped maybe moved off them? I sure as heck hope so! :thumbup: Anyway had a miserable night but other than being tired I feel physically better today.

We have a doctors appointment today in a few hours. I talked to dh about the bee-otch assistant:haha: He said "Oh yeah, she has a hang up on me, that is why she is mean to you" :saywhat: I didn't think he knew, but I guess he did :shrug:. That is why he ignores her so much when we go in there :smug: lol I will see if I gained a ton or what this time :haha: and hear the hb, and maybe get a measurement? :shrug: Not sure.......


----------



## wantbb2

13dpo bfn and temp drop this morning... think af will be here soon enough! :(


----------



## SLCMommy

I've been incredibly sick today :( vomiting a lot.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Wantbb2- a one day temp drop can still be okay--could be implantation? Let's wait and look the next couple days! :thumbup:

Ashley- sorry you are so :sick: Goes with it all of course and I know you expected it, but still tough to deal with :( Try crackers and sipping on water...

AFM-Great news, my glucose is perfectly normal. Doc said the heart doesn't change when we get prego- then we have a 30 to 50 percent increase in blood, right? well, it stresses the heart a bit which caused the palpitations I was getting. That stress in turn spiked my glucose. I should have considered it as I know when dh gets stressed his sugar spikes. Anyways, other great news- not only have I not gained any weight I actually lost almost a pound! :happydance: Doc decided to be concerned about that. I acted dumb though and didn't tell him I cut out heavy carbs and increased my workout a bit. Carbs are embarassing for me for some reason :haha: Evil noodles! :growlmad: Anyway my belly measured at 29 centimeters which is perfect for last month comparison, so she is growing just right. Got to hear a nice strong heartbeat also but his meter doesn't count??? :roll: Anyway, all is great today :thumbup:


----------



## lauraemily17

That's great news about your BS Coy and glad you had a good appointment at your Drs for a change. Was the nasty receptionish there or have you escaped her today?

Shradha / Ashley - sorry your ms is so bad. You're both handling it brilliantly though. Hopefully it should start to get a little better for you both soon.

Our house has now been fully sprayed with flea spray from the vets. It supposed to be good stuff, got the growth resgtriction stuff in it. Only had to vacate rooms for an hour but I kept Xander out of the house for 4 hours just to be sure. While we were doing it it irratated my lungs a bit, prob not helped by their current state, so glad I kept Xander out for longer. I managed to get him settled at my Mums, left him with her asleep and got back before he woke back up again! Would love to say we are now flea free though but it appears we're not. Found a few in our bedroom tonight. It is the last room we did and the spray was running low at that point. The cat likes to go under the bed as well and although we pulled evrything out and sprayed and hoovered there is a lot of clutter under there so I think a bit may have been missed. DH has therefore this evening managed to get every last bit out of the can and resprayed under there and hoovered again and I am washing yet another set of bed clothes!! I refused to stay in the room if this wasn't done!! Proper maternal protective instincs have made me paranoid Xander is going to get covered in bites which I just can't have. It's gotta be dangerouse for a newborn to be bitten as well with their weak immune system? Anyhow I'm now looking to buy some other stuff to redo it all tomorrow. From what I've read though it does take about a week before you'll stop seeing live fleas but I can't risk it hasn't worked properly in our bedroom. My cat however is far less itchy so her spot on is obviously working well. I'm so so mad with myself for forgetting to put it on her last month. It's usually August and Sept when you tend to get flea infestations in the UK but because of our rubbish wet weather followed by lots of hot weather now I believe it's made it a perfect breading ground for the little buggers!!! Arrrggggghhhhhhh!!!!!!!!


----------



## msperry1984

Hi ladies I've been mia for a while..update 2nd dose clomid 7dpo no bfp yet..going in Monday for an ultrasound to see if i have cysts that could be the cause of some on going pain..temps have been kinda up and down mostly in the 97's maybe ill go in Monday and get a good surprise keeping my fingers crossed if not on to round three of clomid next month


----------



## Grey Eyes

Msperry- Yay!Great to see you online again, been wondering about you! :hugs: GL with the ultrasound Monday!

Laura- ugh, the fleas sound awful to deal with! :nope: Did you kick the cat out for now until fleas are all gone or is she in house yet? Kudos for Xander sleeping through it for you! :thumbup: I used to love that...I'd get my keys and car all ready, plan everything out, then BF until babes would sleep...then blast out and do everything I needed to and blast back!:haha: Funny what us mum's will do, right? :hugs:

AFM- yep the receptionist was there eyeing my man but he ignored her as usual. I'm thinking...hello! We have two children in front of you and one in my tummy :shrug: It's painfully obvious it's ME he has sex with :haha: LOL! Crazy lady needs to look somewhere else. Some UNMARRIED elsewhere to be exact :growlmad: lol! You should have seen my former MW a few years ago...dh is very muscular and has what I consider to be an awesome chest :blush: and my mw was blatant! She'd walk over to say "hi" you know and end up running her hands across his chest and give it a squeeze!! :saywhat: Poor dh always was embarassed and would move away from her- she'd throw her head back and laugh really hard then begin our routine apointment :shrug: Women :roll: But anyway it was a good appointment, all good news and no disappointing fatso comments this time :roll: so I feel better :haha:


----------



## SLCMommy

Msperry....good luck!!


----------



## lauraemily17

My god, what is it with the women you come across!! Your poor DH must feel so uncomfortable, you must have a lot if tolerance. In not sure I could keep control of my jealousy streak if I was you! Thing is I'd prob get annoyed with DH being so attractive! 

You're right about rushing to get stuff done. I used to wonder how my Mum could clean a house from top to bottom in like 2 hours. Also how you manage to get so much done Coy. I now totally understand, it's having babies that does it! Xander will finally settle for a little in his bouncer so I'm now managing a shower earlier in the day before he naps. I've also just managed to go to the drs, stop off at a shop for bread, Hoover downstairs & a sofa, put washing out & wash up & clean kitchen! All while Xander sleeps & finished just as he woke up for his next feed!! Think i'm finally getting the hang if this Mummy business & starting to feel a little better. Although I could happily curl up & sleep now but got the health visitor coming soon.


----------



## shradha

Today I finally had a nice piece of chocolate cake :happydance:..... M pretty sure my bs must have come down to 80 from 90........completely cut down all sugar intake.....I felt good...I feel baby is happy from inside:happydance:....and for the first time I didn't vomit......that's good..... Although I already threw up my breakfast.....and lunch....so baby likes chocolate:flower:.......

Ashley- so sorry to know you are not well....try eating chocolate.....I didn't vomit after that......may be you too will feel better ......:hugs:

Laura- so finally your house is pest free and everything is fine...good you kept Xander at your mom's place..... 

Steph- how's things at your end?

Coy- Augusta's movements must be special..... You can feel her every moment....isnt that lovely:hugs:....awwwwww.....just can't wait to experience that feeling.....I want to feel my baby......:happydance:...I guess few more months...my scan is on 3rd aug..Friday... I sometimes do crazy things like trying to hear the heartbeat of the baby:dohh:.....so anxious.....

Want- hopefully Tom your temps may rise....as long as they dont keep dropping there is nothing t worry....:thumbup:

Akshu - did you BD the last 2 days? Coz you seemed to have ovulated yesterday...


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura- lol! You make me laugh with the jealousy comment. I am very jealous and usually end up putting the woman (whoever she is at the time) back a few notches but dh does a good job of that when it's needed. Dang! I just remembered the assistant at his doc office too, she tried to back him up against the wall once :shrug: and I had to get super mean with her. I don't like being cruel (well, ok, at the time I did :blush:) but sheesh!!

Shradha- Yay!for chocolate! You are on the upward swing now girl! :thumbup: Pretty soon you will handle more and more good things...just watch the BS!


----------



## msperry1984

coy i give you props fpr keepking your cool if it was me i don't know that i would handle it so well if another woman actually touched my dh..but i have been in the situation of another woman looking at him and trying to give him the sexy eyes...i gave her a stare right back that said if you even think about acting on it there would be a cat fight..lol but my dh didn't even notice her..


----------



## lauraemily17

Anyone watching the opening ceremony to the olympic games? It makes me very proud to be British but I'm not so sure the rest of the world will get it!!


----------



## SLCMommy

Been sick.. BLAH!!!!!!!! Vomiting...hope it gets better...soon!

I haven't watched the Olympics. But I have watching Zombie Strippers and The Shining... LOL


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> Anyone watching the opening ceremony to the olympic games? It makes me very proud to be British but I'm not so sure the rest of the world will get it!!

Yep, dh and I watched it. Makes me feel proud too and I'm not even British! :haha: I am of Irish descent though and so much of the histories are melded together (I mean deep histories, like ancestry,e tc) Anyway I very much enjoyed it. Oh, also, I know this is not a political thread :roll: but I just gotta say I LOVE the way david Cameron put Mitt Romney in his place! :haha: How rude of Romney to say the htings he did in a host country! :shock: Not trying to ruffle any republican feathers here but Romney can be a real jack-ass and I loved the way your British PM brought him down a peg! :thumbup: Makes me wanna move to England :cloud9: especially if the weather stays nice and cool! I heard it rained there today, I was dyeing from the heat here! I told my dh I felt like a beef brisket on rotissery! :haha:


----------



## akshustobemom

hiee coy...

god women eyeing ur DH....terrible...what will i do if something like that happens??i dunno..will fight with her??or will fight wid my poor husband??i do it all the time

hmmm i hate my chart...again fluctutating...hows katana???hws ur pain now???


----------



## akshustobemom

hi shradha...

chocolate cake??i love chocolate truffle..but don like anything other than that

i cannot live without chocolate..u know wat..i am on chocolate fasting..will not eat chocolate until and unless my wish is fulfilled..praying saibaba...

shradha...agian fluctuation..dint bd for the last two days:-(


----------



## SpudsMama

I managed to last so long into the Olympics opening ceremony... I gave up when the Libyan team came out, I was falling asleep on the sofa :haha: I loved Rowan Atkinson's part in it though! 

I'm full term tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## akshustobemom

SpudsMama said:


> I managed to last so long into the Olympics opening ceremony... I gave up when the Libyan team came out, I was falling asleep on the sofa :haha: I loved Rowan Atkinson's part in it though!
> 
> I'm full term tomorrow! :happydance:

wow emma...only few days to go....:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## SpudsMama

Laura, I've just noticed... Happy one month Xander! xx


----------



## SLCMommy

Xander is already a month old? They grow so fast! Brandon must be two months old now?


----------



## SpudsMama

SLCMommy said:


> Xander is already a month old? They grow so fast! Brandon must be two months old now?

Brandon and Xander are around a week apart, so Brandon must be 5 weeks now? Time is really flying! :wacko:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura- a month already! Doesn't seem that long does it? Aw, they grow fast :hugs: Soon you will be packing away your teeny baby clothes! :haha:

Emma- Yay!for full term! :thumbup: Anyday dow! :happydance: Keep us updated K and don't dissappear once Phoebes is born :nope:??

Wow, I can't believe how tired I am! very day when I wake up it feels like I never went to sleep :shrug: Maybe babes is having another growth spurt...I feel like I am dragging and starting to panick re getting things ready...at least I have babes bed and changing table set! :thumbup:

Oh, btw, for all my fb buddies, sorry I have not been on the last week or so. this computer is sooooo slow compared to my other one I rarely have time to use it. Just getting this msg typed it froze twice! :growlmad: Aaargh! Cranking out school assignments is a nightmare, lol!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Aw, where is everybody? :nope: I am watching Olympics, I bet most of you are also! :haha:

I wonder how Patrice is doing in Boot Camp??
Steph- how are you?

Laura- wish I could come over there! I can't wait to visit England :happydance: One of these days dh and I will pack up the fam and come over :) Scotland and Ireland too, but neither one of us go for those 2 week vacation bits....if we're gonna go all that way it will be for several months! :thumbup: I want to experience a huge English rain :cloud9: and a good Irish beer...ahhh....at the same time :haha: Right now would be nice, but I best wait for Augusta to be born :haha: 

Btw, dh and I are thinking Alexandria is to be changed to Alexa...shorter, stronger, hmmmm....? All subject to change until birth day :) Laura- you went through that recently and I love the name you and your dh chose!


----------



## akshustobemom

girls...

am gonna workout from tomo:happydance::happydance:

got 3months subsription in a gym...will meet the physio and dietician tomo...am overweight now...hope to reduce minimum of 5kgs:winkwink:

soooooooo happy...

btw my temp has gone up again...98 today

when can i take a test..???


----------



## lauraemily17

I'd wait a few more days just to be sure Akshu. 

Coy - even if you only came to the uk for a few days your almost guaranteed rain!! I've been to Ireland twice. First was in County Kerry on the south west coast, beautiful, but it rained for almost the whole week in August. Second was to Dublin for 3 days for a wedding & yet again it rained for half the time we were there!! I think you'd love it over here, I think you'd like Ireland & Scoland more than England & Wales though. 

Can't believe Xander is 1 month already. It really has gone so quickly. He's growing up so quickly as well, seems to have a very determined personality already & a bit of attitude. A lot like me (poor DH!!) he was weighed on Friday & was 8lb 3oz so finally putting on decent weight & back up to the 9th percentile where he was when he was born, up from the 0.4 percentile he was last time he was weighed!! He's also very nearly smiling! He smiles brilliantly when he's sleeping but we're only getting half smiles when he's awake but you can see he really wants to. He smiles with his eyes & half his mouth at the mo!!


----------



## lauraemily17

Xander finally in new born clothes!
https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/423eee9c.jpg

Almost smiling!
https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/f2f18757.jpg

Love this, Daddy & his Mini me!!
https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/060be359.jpg


----------



## SLCMommy

Xander is sooo cute!!! I could of sworn Brandon is more than a week older than Xander. Has time really flown by this fast? Wow! Babies grow so quickly! Where is Steph? :(


----------



## SpudsMama

Xander looks so cute! :cloud9: I love his outfit in the first pic! xx


----------



## lauraemily17

SpudsMama said:


> Xander looks so cute! :cloud9: I love his outfit in the first pic! xx

Another Next one!!


----------



## shradha

Laura- wow....Xander is sooooo cute and adorable:happydance:.....just showed the pics to dh....he loved the pics specially the one with your dh....then he was lost in his thoughts....hmmm I guess he must be thinking when he would be able to hold his baby:flower:..... Xander is 1 month old.....so fast time is flying.... How are doing? Are you into any fixed diet?


----------



## shradha

Emma- hurray! Happy full term:happydance:...... Waiting for Phoebe to be born.....:hugs:.. Yea I too saw the opening ceremony.......but went to sleep at 3am....the telecast in India started late...midnight 1am........mom wanted me to sleep:sleep:....it was wonderful:happydance:.....


----------



## shradha

Coy- boooo to that lady :growlmad:.... All she can do is look and feel jealous of you........:hugs:She must be envying you.......you know what next time when she looks at your hubby....you just hold his hands and give her a smile.....she will explode in jealousy:haha:..... Make her feel that what you have she can only have in her dreams and can never really have in life:happydance:.......how was your day with the doctor?


----------



## shradha

Msperry- all the best for the scan tomorrow.:thumbup:Hopefully everything is fine with you....take care.


----------



## shradha

Ashley- boo to the MS.......i know how frustrating things are........ Take rest.....


Akshu- you have to wait for some more time to test..... 
But is it a good move to join gym while you are TTC.....coz if you are trying this month, then it's not good to do heavy exercises....coz you have to allow the implantation to take place..... Has your doctor told you to lose weight? Running in treadmill not good at this point.....:nope:


----------



## shradha

Today I am finding some changes in my body......I am feeling hungry....didn't throw up....I m only on tender coconut and salads....touchwood.... Can't come online...mom has restricted my usage of mobile and computer.....she wants me to avoid radiations.......but I will still try to pop in.....sorry friends:nope:


----------



## Grey Eyes

*Laura*- would love to visit over there someday the rain sounds awesome right now! :cloud9: Ireland especially because of ancestry of course, but England has so many historical places i would love to see! Oh, I hope I didn't offend anyone with my London vs. Mitt Romney comments...:blush:
Oh, Xander is so cute in his little outfits! :) And isn't it such a relief when they start gaining weight?! I am glad he is gaining...watch now his eat/sleep routine is really gonna start showing in growth! :thumbup: Love the "mini-me" pic :)

*Shradha*- glad you are able to keep some foods down and hopefully ms is getting better :thumbup: Sounds like your mom is taking very good care of you! :thumbup: I am glad :hugs: Ca't wait to see scan pics!

*Akshu*- be careful working ou those look like possible :bfp: temps to me.....Test in about 4-5 or so??

*Ashley*- how are you today? Are you getting cooked out down there in Utah yet? :nope: I have been having trouble dealing with the heat the last few days. Today I am going to set my teeth and fight it! I have a lot of work to do and can't wait for it to get cool. It is nice and cool all night but starts to get hot by 10 a.m. then doesn't cool down until 9 pm again :roll: Lol!

*AFM*-got to mow the grass, cut the weeds and have a huge assignment in school today also :nope: Not looking forward to that as this computer is so funky, lol! I have to look way up high to see the screen the way it is set up. This computer has a dual purpose and I can't go moving it around :shrug:

Re:babes. She is kicking me _hard_ these days! Like wake me from sleep kind of hard kicks....That's awesome though, a good indication she is strong and healthy! I have been working out with weights some but haven't taken any long walks the last few days. For some reason just been exhausted. I let myself sleep in this morning though :cloud9: lol, my room is sooooo cool and dark int hemorning, feels like Heaven, I hate to get out of bed :haha:


----------



## lauraemily17

You didn't offend at all Coy. How's your assignment coming along? Did you get your gardening done?

Glad you're feeling a bit better Shradha. Sounds like your DH is really looking forward to being a Daddy. 

So i've been expressing some milk this evening to use on Xanders face to help clear his baby acne which has been getting worse, a tip I got from here. As its not being fed to him it doesn't need to be sterile so I thought I'd do something I've been dying to do for a while. (apologises if this grosses you out!!) I decided to try some!! I knew it would be sweet as I can tell when I spill some when expressing as it dries quite sticky. I only had a teaspoon full & it does at first taste like sweet, watery, slightly warm milk but it had a weird egg white after taste!! It was not pleasent! I hope it's supposed to taste like that!!


----------



## SpudsMama

Have you ever tried formula milk? It tastes disgusting :sick: My Mom thinks it tastes like Horlix though :rofl:


----------



## lauraemily17

SpudsMama said:


> Have you ever tried formula milk? It tastes disgusting :sick: My Mom thinks it tastes like Horlix though :rofl:

Only what I've licked off my wrist when testing the temp. Planning to try & spoonful later to compare!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Lol and you ladies testing the milk and formula! :rofl: That's too funny! :) Curiosity though, I wonder...it is very sweet yes, you can tell as you mentioned because it is so sticky. I love their funny little faces when they get introduced to new foods :haha: We always start them at about 5 months with a very watery rice cereal for babies. For some reason they have always loved it! Remember to wait to give Xander his fruits tho- once they get the fruits they don't want to go back to things like green beans and squash! :haha:

Does the milk help acne? I have never heard of that. I know there were times when the lactic acid in the milk would cause facial rashes so I always cleaned the girls faces very well after they ate or spit up. Let e know how the milk bath works for his face Laura! :thumbup: I am curious now :)

Nope, I am still working on my assignment..:nope: When it is hot out the girls have to play inside where it is a bit cooler and they drive me crzy! They bug me for everything (typical children :haha:) and it ate my day away. Now they are blissfully sleeping and I am working on assignment while keepin' up with ya'll :smug: lol


----------



## akshustobemom

Laura...

God bless Dear Darling Xander..he looks adorable...that father son pic sooooooooo cute:flower::flower::flower::flower:

I have always wondered how that milk will taste..u have clarified it now


----------



## akshustobemom

Coy...u r always busy...working and entertaining kids is not at all an easy joke...

g8 work!!!so hw r u???hws k??


----------



## akshustobemom

god...my temp is 98 again...i have started to excercise...dint run in treadmill..just walked..will tell my trainer to give simple excercise for me..

hope nothing negative happens...getting scared,,why did i join first of all:-(

Shradha..my height is 161cms and weight is 70kgs..


----------



## akshustobemom

Shradha...did u see olympics opening??i saw some news channel and they were showing abt the mystery woman who came wid indian team..ha ha..

she is some banglorian studen came for some dance performance it seems...

what is kutty krishna doing?is he fine??good that u dont have ms..take care


----------



## akshustobemom

Girls....shall i wait for few days to test...

hmmm unable to wait..wanna test now..but i have a loooong way to go....temp has gone up only for 3 days...

how many days to wait???


----------



## SLCMommy

I'd never try formula. It seems so bad. I don't mind the taste of breastmilk though but again, ive only licked a taste, LOL never actually a gulp. I'm too chicken.


----------



## akshustobemom

plsss....some one shout at me.tell me not to test

tested...-ve...why did i do that???????????????/oh god irritated.....


----------



## SLCMommy

akshustobemom said:


> plsss....some one shout at me.tell me not to test
> 
> tested...-ve...why did i do that???????????????/oh god irritated.....

negative? :(


----------



## Grey Eyes

Akshu- do not be disappointed! :) You are only 3 dpo, it usually tales several days for implantation, then another few to start producing the hcg to pick up on your at home test, So I would wait for another week, then oyu would be at about 10 dpo, just about right for a bfp to register give or take a few days :flower: And re: the gym and working out. It is okay to do treadmill, etc, just nothing to get you super heated or any really heavy lifting :)


----------



## lauraemily17

Couldn't resist buying this & it's very fitting considering he was born with 1 arm first in a very superman like pose!!

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/2cc0d6e8.jpg


----------



## lauraemily17

Akshu - I agree with Coy, looking at your chart today it's far too early to get a positive. The eggy won't have even implanted yet. You need to give it another week if your temps stay high.


----------



## akshustobemom

Laura,Coy...thanx for ur nice words

Somehow i feel my ovulation was on 15th or 11th.Coz saw ewcm from11th to 15th then it just vanished:cry:

last 2 days had cream like cm..today had that typical water like cm:cry::cry::cry:

am finished...gonna get my af any time now...oh god i don want this to happen at all:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: god y is he doing this to me..i don like him:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## akshustobemom

laura...awwww...i love my Sweet and Small Superman...

"Xander the Superman"

btw i like ur tshirt..


----------



## akshustobemom

SLCMommy said:


> akshustobemom said:
> 
> 
> plsss....some one shout at me.tell me not to test
> 
> tested...-ve...why did i do that???????????????/oh god irritated.....
> 
> negative? :(Click to expand...

will i ever get a positive????

hmmmm don know what to do


----------



## akshustobemom

hiya girls...

busy busy?? is everyone watching olympics and forgot to post???:haha:

see am sad..atleast come here to console me:blush:

my temp has gone down to 97.8 today...am officially out.but next time am gonna get preseed,opk and what else to buy???hmm thats all


----------



## Grey Eyes

akshustobemom said:


> hiya girls...
> 
> busy busy?? is everyone watching olympics and forgot to post???:haha:
> 
> see am sad..atleast come here to console me:blush:
> 
> my temp has gone down to 97.8 today...am officially out.but next time am gonna get preseed,opk and what else to buy???hmm thats all

Not necessarily out Akshu...This might be an implantation dip - the timing is right :shrug: Let's see what your temperatures do in the next couple of days! :thumbup:


----------



## Grey Eyes

AFM- I am starving ladies :nope: lol! It is nearly 1130 here and I forgot to eat dinner....I fixed it and everyone ate but I had asignments to work on so kept pushing it back. Hm, now I think I will go raid the kitchen! :haha: Hope to see you all on here tomorrow!

Shradha - how are you? Thinking about you today, I hope your ms is going away!


----------



## SLCMommy

Coy, I can't believe your almost 30 weeks!


----------



## lauraemily17

Need help from Mums!!!

Xander is has spent yesterday afternoon & evening & this afternoon in a right state. Almost constantly crying & is mostly inconsolable. I sometimes can distract a little when I change his nappy or he'll sit in his bouncer for 5 mins but otherwise he just screams. If I try holding him to my chest & rocking to calm him down he just flails his arms legs & hard around, clawing at my neck. He feeds but is very fussy pulling on and off the breastb to scream & guzzling & choking on the bottle. I thought at first it was trapped wind as it seemed to coincide with bottom burps & poos & when he screams its like he's in pain but I'm not so sure now. He's really tired but is also fighting that. He may drop off for 5 mins then startle himself awake & start screwing again!

Any ideas why he's so upset or what I can do to try & calm him? He's fine in the mornings & late at night it starts around 2pm and can can last until bed time with maybe an hours sleep.


----------



## SpudsMama

Could it be colic Laura? I've had no experience with it, but I've heard of other mums saying it lasts for a few hours at pretty much the same time every day and nothing seems to soothe the baby. That's as far as my knowledge goes on the subject though :shrug: I hope he settles soon! :hugs:

By the way, was that a typo or do you call farts bottom burps? I know it's immature but I had to laugh :haha: :blush:


----------



## lauraemily17

SpudsMama said:


> Could it be colic Laura? I've had no experience with it, but I've heard of other mums saying it lasts for a few hours at pretty much the same time every day and nothing seems to soothe the baby. That's as far as my knowledge goes on the subject though :shrug: I hope he settles soon! :hugs:
> 
> By the way, was that a typo or do you call farts bottom burps? I know it's immature but I had to laugh :haha: :blush:

:haha: I've never liked the word fart & I'm not sure if trump translates so went for bottom burp!! I quite like it, may teach that one to Xander!! 

I am thinking perhaps now it's colic. I'm going to try & find some infacol & see if that helps. I may have to resign myself to it being something I'm going to have to wait for him to grow out of. I hope not for long though, it's heart breaking to see him so distraught but also frustrating as nothing I do works & he just won't give in to sleep.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura- I agree, it could be colic. I'd say it's a hard painful burp or tummy gas for sure. Anytime my girls were in any discomfort orpain they'd get MAD! Sounds really familiar to me so that's my best guess also. Lol at bottom burps! :haha: I don't like the "fart" word either but we taught our girls to say "pass wind" :shrug:

*AFM-* well, I experimented with my glucose again today. Yesterday I consumed about 5-7 half-sized saltines and it jumped 43 points. Today I consumed an entire PB sandwich (2 slices whole wheat bread) and it climbed only 29 points. So a big difference considering the amount consumed. Btw, I always prefer to eat more :blush: lol! I worry about the fat in PB but :shrug: Today no school required- phew! &#61514; I was up til 0100 getting finished up last night :growlmad: Today I think I will hike maybe and find something to organize&#8230;the garage or closets or something&#8230;.I am going to cut weeds though. Oh and we had a small drama here today. One of the crazy neighbor lady&#8217;s cats killed a bird out front of our yard :roll: The girls wre out playing and saw the whole thing :sad1: Anyway then we realized after the cat left that the bird wasn&#8217;t dead :shock: Then they started clamouring to &#8220;save it&#8221;&#8230;So dh and I, :shrug:, what can you do. So I called the local dog cather dude and told him to prevent my children having to watch a bird die :haha: So he was gracious enough to come and &#8220;save&#8221; (re:dispatch cpvertly) the little bird. Oh, but he also saved a newborn kitten ina bush we were unaware of so my girls quickly got sidetracked (Phew!) lol. Little Kid Drama :haha:


----------



## SLCMommy

I think its colic but if it continues id take him to the Dr. Check his fingers and toes really well because a mommas hair can get wrapped are a finger or toe and baby screams cause of pain.


----------



## lauraemily17

Mad is exactly what he's like! I think some of it is pain but with persistence we do clear the wind but by then he's over tired & will not go to sleep, he's so determined! I've finally settled him tonight by putting him on my chest & rocking him regardless of him flailing & head butting & scratching me. Within 10 mons he calmed down & fell sleep & has been asleep for an hour and a half now!! Cant find anything on his fingers & toes but I'll bear that in mind Ashley. 

Actually writing something in Emma's journal reminded me of something I wrote in here towards the end of my pregnancy & that was 1 of the things I was looking forward to most was having my baby curled up asleep on my chest & that's exactly how we are now snuggled under my blanket!! :cloud9: :cloud9:

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/8997d452.jpg

I look knackered, totally feel it too!!


----------



## lauraemily17

:cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/c44ff015.jpg


----------



## SLCMommy

What does knackered mean? :)


----------



## lauraemily17

SLCMommy said:


> What does knackered mean? :)

Very tired!


----------



## Grey Eyes

I love the pics Laura! What a little cherub you have! :cloud9: Try not to worry about the tantrums, both my girls did this - and right on time too! Always within the first month or so :shrug: Asserting authority in some way maybe? I think to a certain extent they learn that when they cry they get 1) what they want 2) num nums :haha: So there are times when they just pitch to see what they get. But for the most part its usually gas coming one end or the other :roll: lol :hugs:


Ashley- how are ya lady? Ms treating you ok?

Shradha- haven't heard from you for a bit, tell your mum to let you come out "and play" with us on bnb once in a while :nope: LOL!!

Akshu- I am going to go check your chart....

AFM- got myself a cute little sunburn again today :growlmad: I cut all the weeds in the front and along the sides. But this evening was awesome with beautiful winds and clouds and rain :rain: !! Ah, felt like heaven! :)


----------



## lauraemily17

Does your sunburn at least turn brown Coy?hope it's not too bad sunburn that hurts badly. Careful not to get burned near your due, labour while sunburnt can't be good!! 

Shardha might not be able to come on, apparently most of India have suffered a power cut!!

Gave Xander his first lot of infacol this morning to try & help with his wind problem. Its got a light sweet orange taste, he was not impressed to start with but soon started munching away happily on it! Within a minute he brought up some wind so impressed so far!!


----------



## SpudsMama

I'm glad the Infacol seems to be helping Laura :thumbup: Love the pics btw :cloud9:

I saw the Indian power cut on the news last night and immediately thought of Shradha... she probably has no way of getting online :nope: 

How's you Ashley? Is the MS starting to ease a little yet?


----------



## akshustobemom

hi coy..

hw r u??enjoying the rain??here it is on and off.

My chart looks clean and clear. am out for this month.waiting for af to come.Will go to doctor and do all the blood tests.

When is ur appointment dear?


----------



## akshustobemom

*Laura*

Awwwwwwww such a sweet and cute pic...what happened to little Xander:nope:...stomach problem is common for babies..so dont worry evevrything will be alright:flower:


----------



## akshustobemom

*Hi Emma*

Only 18 days to go???wow....is there any Dr appointment in between???internal check up or something like that???

Current went off in Northern Part of India..i think Shradha lives in AndhraPradesh and it is in South India...

Hope she is enjoying her happy months now:hugs:


----------



## shradha

Missed you all so much:( ....... I will make it a point to come...... Yesterday whole north and east India was in darkness.....thank god south India had power....I am in south...... Here it rains everyday in the evening so my walks have stopped:nope:....making it a point to walk at home... The weather is cool:flower:... MS has reduced but it's still there....now I throw out 4 times only....today I finally had a fried fish....I loved it....but now it's vegetables again:nope:....day after is the scan....I m getting tensed...... I want a strong heartbeat.....


----------



## shradha

Laura- thanx for the tip about baby acne...treating with milk....I never knew that.... Milk is very good for skin...they say if you wash your face with milk everyday then your skin will be smooth and glowing....
Xander looks so cute ..... The superman outfit surely suits our super hero.......:hugs: 
Dh is wanting to hear the heartbeat of the baby....he is so excited....he was telling me when will the baby start kicking:hugs:I want to touch.....:winkwink:


----------



## shradha

Coy- I always talk about you all to my mom..... I admire you..... Studying, taking care of kids and then working at home...... Here I am feeling lazy....always sleeping and feeling tired....:dohh: hoz the weather here? Do you check BS regularly? Is it important? My hubby was making fun of me....see now you can't have any sugar though your BS is normal....now how do you feel...... I felt so bad coz I know how I am drinking milk without sugar... No cakes or sweet.....nothing...just waiting when I can have a piece of chocolate cake again:shrug:......


----------



## shradha

Emma- it's Aug already....... Few more days..:happydance: :hugs: when is your next appointment with doctor?


----------



## shradha

Ashley- have your ms reduced? When is your next scan?

Akshu- yes I watched the opening ceremony in DD sports...... I am watching the olympic matches in ESPN and STAR SPORTS...it's fun.....
Nothing to worry.......you still have time.....as you are just 3dpo....it's impossible to get a result now....you have to wait for a week and start testing.....I got scared when you told me you are joining the gym coz as we have thyroid problem.....we have to be very careful......I just got thyroid last month....the doctor adviced me not to strain. Don't worry I don't want to scare you..... It's good that you are going to the doctor....just discuss when you meet the doctor if you can go to a gym...... As a Indian I feel you are ok.....if you want to lose weight it's good. I am 176 cms and 79 kg...... As long as we are healthy it's fine.....


----------



## lauraemily17

Good to hear you've not been in darkness Shradha! Not long then until your scan. I'm excited for you! It's amazing the first time you see your baby. Even when it's just a blob in an early one. I'll see if I can put one on of Xander at 7 weeks, it's amazing to think now that my blob grew in to my beautiful little boy!!

I think you, Ashku & I are all around the same hight weight (well pre pregnancy for me!! I'm 176cm and was 77kg!! I'm 93 now :shock: and that's after losing about 10kg since giving birth!!


----------



## lauraemily17

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/19e77eac.jpg

Yours will look less blob like. He measured just under 1 cm in the top 1. 

This 1 was at 9 weeks, huge difference in 2 weeks, I think he measured 2cms then.

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/678e3445.jpg


----------



## lauraemily17

akshustobemom said:


> hi coy..
> 
> hw r u??enjoying the rain??here it is on and off.
> 
> My chart looks clean and clear. am out for this month.waiting for af to come.Will go to doctor and do all the blood tests.
> 
> When is ur appointment dear?

Do you feel like af is not its way? I'd wait to see tomorrows temp before getting too down hearted.


----------



## SLCMommy

I'm really sick. Since last night I've been vomiting, zofran isn't working, chills, body aches, ear aches, lower back pain, headache.....should I go into ER? Call my doc?


----------



## Grey Eyes

SLCMommy said:


> I'm really sick. Since last night I've been vomiting, zofran isn't working, chills, body aches, ear aches, lower back pain, headache.....should I go into ER? Call my doc?

Yes, yes, and yes- I would say def call your doctor and see what (s)he says. Ms shouldn't be this bad and if it is (sometimes it can be) you may need IV to keep from dehdrating. Stay in touch and let us know how things are :hugs:


----------



## Grey Eyes

*Laura-* no, sunburn wasn&#8217;t too bad, I didn&#8217;t even notice it until I got in shower last night :shrug: Just shoulders and arms, etc. That&#8217;s what I get for not covering up more :haha: Glad the infacol is working for you, I think gas is one of the first and toughest little challenges for our tiny people! :nope: Sending :hugs: your way! And yes, you have a beautiful little boy! Such bright eyes and expressive face :hugs:

*Akshu*- not out til the :witch: shows her ugly face :thumbup: Fx&#8217;d for you!

*Shradha*- Yay! Glad you were unaffected by the power cut. I haven&#8217;t watched news- what caused it all? :nope: I am excited for your scan, try not to worry! You will get a strong little heartbeat and be amazed! :hugs: Re:glucose. I am not diabetic, nor do I have gestational diabetes&#8230;but pregnancy has caused me to become more aware of &#8220;hazards&#8221; so to speak, and I am just amazed at some of the junk we eat everyday and don&#8217;t know it! Saltine crackers were like my staple, I always had them&#8230;then I find out they are an extremely high glycemic level! Like 70-80 on a chart of 100 :shock: So no more of those&#8230;Cherries and apricots are excellent though as they help satiate any sweet tooth and are very low on GI plus they do not enter your blood like other fruit sugars. Dh eats them regularly and he is diabetic. I eat whole wheat bagels or whole wheat bread, peanut butter, I try to avoid some cereals but still have them a few times a week. No pastas :nope: In fact, the other day I spiked nearly 100 points on just crackers! :shock: I told dh &#8220;heck with that, next time I&#8217;m eatin&#8217; cake!&#8221; LOL :haha:

*AFM*- not sure what to do today, some school, clean house, :shrug:&#8230;.I seriously want a vacation day, say, a fit body, a glass of iced irish cream and a rain storm :cloud9: No tv, nice silence&#8230;.ahhhhhh. Nope, a busy hot noisy day for me :rofl:


----------



## lauraemily17

SLCMommy said:


> I'm really sick. Since last night I've been vomiting, zofran isn't working, chills, body aches, ear aches, lower back pain, headache.....should I go into ER? Call my doc?

I agree with Coy, get medical advice ASAP. If you have a fever it's important to keep it under control & like Coy said you may become dehydrated. Let us know how you are. :hugs:


----------



## akshustobemom

*Hi Laura,Coy and Shradha...*

How are u??? Dont feel like getting AF. But somehow my gut feeling sayd that this is not my month.But Fingers crossed...

Thanks girls for such a superb encouragement...love u all:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Yes Coy as Shradha said u r such a beautiful super woman. How many things u do..I am like WOW....I was working and i juts left my job for ttc.Now am gonna complete 2 years with a "Jobless" title..
*
Laura dear..*

How are u??what is little Xander doing...hey i have read abt God mother in books. Is there an God mother for Xander??I mean we dont have anything like that in India...just curious to know abt that

*Shradha*

Hieee....drinking tender cocunut??When is ur next scan??what is kutty krishna doing??when ll u feel his movements??


----------



## lauraemily17

akshustobemom said:


> *Hi Laura,Coy and Shradha...*
> 
> How are u??? Dont feel like getting AF. But somehow my gut feeling sayd that this is not my month.But Fingers crossed...
> 
> Thanks girls for such a superb encouragement...love u all:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Yes Coy as Shradha said u r such a beautiful super woman. How many things u do..I am like WOW....I was working and i juts left my job for ttc.Now am gonna complete 2 years with a "Jobless" title..
> *
> Laura dear..*
> 
> How are u??what is little Xander doing...hey i have read abt God mother in books. Is there an God mother for Xander??I mean we dont have anything like that in India...just curious to know abt that
> 
> *Shradha*
> 
> Hieee....drinking tender cocunut??When is ur next scan??what is kutty krishna doing??when ll u feel his movements??

It's funny you should ask that now as we've recently set a date for Xanders christening & were talking about who would be his Godparent. As he is a boy he's supposed to have 2 Godfathers & 1 Godmother. There's a couple we are good friends who have a daughter 3 months older than Xander who'd we're going to ask but I then really want the 3rd to be my best friend. Whether we officially give her the title or not she acts like one, she's do supportive & she's having her own issues ttc so to become a godmother would be so special to her but that means 3 gidmothers which we're not sure if the church will allow. The church we're using is DH family church in the village we grew up in, I'm hoping they're now modern & flexible in their approach now as I am not christened myself because they weren't so 23 years ago!! My sister & I were due to br christened but they wouldn't allow my aunt & uncle (who are like another Mum & Dad to me) to be Godparents as they weren't christened themselves!! Mum was furious & cancelled the christening!


----------



## SpudsMama

Did you get yourself checked out Ashley? I hope you're feeling a bit better! :hugs:

My Nan and I were talking about christenings the other day. I prefer the naming ceremony idea for Phoebe, but I don't know much about them yet. I wouldn't be looking to do it until next summer anyway so plenty of time. I've got to get her out first! :haha:


----------



## akshustobemom

*Laura*

Sounds interesting..mum cancelled christening??then what happened?it happened in some other church??

I was reading Confessions of a shopaholic(i think this is my 20th time or so:blush:)..was reading abt christening Minnie Brandon.

Will you have some theme for christening?


----------



## akshustobemom

SpudsMama said:


> Did you get yourself checked out Ashley? I hope you're feeling a bit better! :hugs:
> 
> My Nan and I were talking about christenings the other day. I prefer the naming ceremony idea for Phoebe, but I don't know much about them yet. I wouldn't be looking to do it until next summer anyway so plenty of time. I've got to get her out first! :haha:

ha ha Emma.it happens.You know what me and m Dh will talk about our Baby's marriage.:haha: Dont think we are nuts.Its all about preparing ourselves

Do think about the dress and theme also.It will be fun to dicuss it here.


----------



## akshustobemom

Ashley dear..are u alright?did u go to doctor??what did he/she say??dont worry everything will be fine


----------



## shradha

Today I saw my skin getting so dry.......so I had to appy cream all over my body:flower:...... When will stretch marks start appearing? Just curious:hugs: I remember 5 months earlier when I started TTC....I was thinking that I will eat nicely.....like every Indian :haha:...but now when I think about it....and reading the healthy things like you all eat I feel I was silly...... But I have decided I will eat in limits nothing less or more....but for that I need my appetite back.....i can't eat oranges....:dohh: I generally love eating them but now I just have to see them and I just vomit:nope:......so sad! I have stopped tender coconut coz it's getting cold....water is cold I don't want to catch a cold....Tom is scan..a bit nervous....


----------



## shradha

lauraemily17 said:


> Good to hear you've not been in darkness Shradha! Not long then until your scan. I'm excited for you! It's amazing the first time you see your baby. Even when it's just a blob in an early one. I'll see if I can put one on of Xander at 7 weeks, it's amazing to think now that my blob grew in to my beautiful little boy!!
> 
> I think you, Ashku & I are all around the same hight weight (well pre pregnancy for me!! I'm 176cm and was 77kg!! I'm 93 now :shock: and that's after losing about 10kg since giving birth!!

Wow Laura so you are also 5 ft 10 inches tall like me...:happydance: I lost 4 kg just checked:happydance:......feeling so happy...... But I am not dieting.......it's the MS......
Tom is my scan.....yea....I am curious.....thanx for the scan pic....now I am getting impatient :growlmad:....Xander is a sweetheart.....


----------



## shradha

Ashley- did you consult the doctor? You are not sounding that good.....

Coy- I guess I too am becoming like you....:hugs: I keep checking on net which food has less sugar intake..... 
Getting we never have any blackouts like we had few days back....govt was blaming the north and east states to use power above the limits.

Emma- keeping fingers crossed for you.......

Akshu- I am fine.....very tensed..... Baby is fine.. 

Just playing with the gender predictor......some saying girl....others say ...boy..... So no more looking:dohh:..... Whatever it is I am happy....no preference.....


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies! Shradha- can't wait for your scan tomorrow! :happydance: Re: dry skin and pregnancy stretch marks. Dry skin is verynormal- I get it every pregnancy :sad1: lol! The only lotion I have found really fixes it is any lotion that contains Elastin and Collagen. These make your skin stretchy and the theory is it prevents stretch marks. I never did get marks from my first 2 pregnancies :shrug: so maybe it works? St. Ives makes a great lotion with both in it, then I put coco butter also. Probably about 10 times a day at least on my tummy! :thumbup:

Laura and Akshu- re: christening. Why do they try to control how many godparents you have? That's crazy...:shrug:

Ashley- where are you girl? Did you go to the doctor?

AFM- ugh, have been having hip and leg cramps. Last night wasn't so bad but my girdle muscles and hips are killing today--dh says I am stretching more as babes grows :shrug: I was so exhausted yesterday as Kat woke me up about 5 times that night :growlmad: just to make me follow her back to her room where she instantly fell asleep :haha: Silly girl :roll: Anyway only once last night thank goodness! I am trying to get her to stop doing that for when baby is born. an't imagine having both wake me up constantly! I know kids...they'd never be on the same schedule! :haha:

I am focusing on the dirty overstuffed garage today...hoping to get most of it cleared :Shrug: Wish me luck! And stamina! :rofl: Worst part is it is loaded with toys and the girls want to keep everything...in the house :wacko: LOL! The fight is on...


----------



## SLCMommy

Hey everyone. Sorry I've been MIA for awhile. I was feeling really ill this last three weeks with it only getting worse and worse. I was dealing with severe headaches, horrible vomiting (not being able to keep down water ), body ache, chills, etc... I ended up going into the emergency room, and they administered an IV with two IV bag fluid. All my levels came back fine except the fact I was really dehyrated. I was currently on the regular Zofran that you swollow, but the dr said the Zofran that is a rapid dissolve tends to work faster for some people, and more effective. So I got that now to take and than also a suppository that helps but I was told by a few people that it makes you VERY tired so only take it at bedtime. (This is especially helpful if you are like me...and feel so ill at night you can't sleep). They both work wonders!!! The only thing is, I'm still having my bad headaches and the suppository Phenegren makes me sooo sleep I could sleep until noon and now its 4:30 and I'm just starting to feel "awake", It's not a fun experience, but I feel better knowing that I can EAT without puking it back up right away! And that I have an appetite back! I plan on using the medicines until my 2nd trimester and than i'll go off of it and see how it goes. :)


----------



## Grey Eyes

Ashley- wow, you been through it lady! Did doc say what was causing the chills? I was guessing the dehydration was turning into almsot like a heat stroke would? I have had both and they feel similar...Not fun :nope: So glad you are finding some help with the Zofran...I was vomiting a lot too and doc prescribed it but I was afraid to take it :shrug: Just me, you know? My dh said it worked well (he used it when he had cancer).


----------



## SLCMommy

Yeah, they said when you are dehydrated it can make you feel really icky with flu-like symptoms because your body needs water. As far as Zofran goes, I was told not too worry because it's been proven safe, and while there is always risks to taking medication while pregnant, if your really dehydrated that is actually more of a risk to you and baby than the medicines. They said its about weighing out your options and what is probably a better outcome. If you didn't really need Zofran than it's probably good you didn't. But if you can't even keep water down... it's probably more beneficial to take it. If I could survive without it I totally would. lol


----------



## SLCMommy

I was so happy today! I was able to EAT for the first time in days.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Ashley- yes, my ms was bad but I was able to keep small sips of water, cucumbers, crackers, etc, so I just trudged through it. but where you can't keep even water down it is an absolute that you take something :thumbup: Glad you were able to eat today! What did you have?? Shradha would tell you to eat chocolate cake :haha: Mmmmm, me too :cloud9:


----------



## lauraemily17

Glad you're feeling better Ashley & were well looked after by the hospital. 

Wasn't it Shradha's scan today? Hopefully she'll be on to update soon.


----------



## SLCMommy

lauraemily17 said:


> Glad you're feeling better Ashley & were well looked after by the hospital.
> 
> Wasn't it Shradha's scan today? Hopefully she'll be on to update soon.

I'm excited to hear the news of her information about the scan! :happydance:


----------



## lauraemily17

So am I!! I know the early weeks are scary but I look back on them fondly now & feel excitement for both of you. 

When's your next scan?


----------



## shradha

Hi everybody....I am back from the scan:happydance:.....Hurray my baby's heart is beating.....and what's funny now the doctor tells me I am 9 weeks and 1 day pregnant..... But I couldn't hear the heartbeat nor I could see the scan:cry:....... I wanted to hear it so badly....... Doctor has called me at 12 week for another scan.... How is the scan there? Do you get to hear and see? Got the report....everything normal....baby is 2.5 cms due date is 7th march....I was so tensed before the scan that when the doctor checked my BP it was 160/90 ....she got scared.....my dh told her that I am very tensed about the heartbeat.....now just checked at home it's 130/76...... So now I am relieved.....:hugs:......


----------



## lauraemily17

That is fantastic news Shradha :happydance: :hugs: 

We can see the scans & purchase pictures. I didn't hear the heartbeat though in some of my scand but was shown it on the scan. 

In the uk the 12 week scan is the first scan most people have. I had earlier ones due to previous miscarriages.


----------



## shradha

Ok......I was feeling so bad that I couldn't hear the heartbeat.... So none of you hear? 
Laura how is Xander doing? How are you? 

Coy- all the best in cleaning your garage..... Don't exert yourself too much..... Take rest..... You are in your final trim.....Well I didn't party by eating chocolate cake but I had a small piece of chocolate.....:happydance:

Ashley- glad that you are finally doing good..... You need that energy kicking....have to eat something that will stay...... Baby will need......


----------



## Grey Eyes

Shradha- Yay! I am so excited for oyu! So glad you got awesome results :hugs: Soon you will be in second trimester! :dance: You are doing an awesome job :)

Ashley- glad you are feeling better too...When is oyur next scan? Do you still have a free one coming from the mall?

Laura- I got to say I am so glad you still come on most days to chat and keep us updated! :hugs: Don't forget us lol! I think of you ladies every day and wonder how you are doing :friends:

AFM- had sort of a lazy day, all I have done so far is cook for the fam and haul fresh drinking water (we don't drink tap here). Had a very rough night getting woken up too often! My cuddle bug, lol! Plus babes was kicking so hard I couldn't sleep :haha: She is very active at night, probably my fault :roll: Oh btw--

Dh and I are thinking we are pretty set on the name Aeryn Alexa...what do you all think? Thinking of not using Augusta as everyone would call her Auggie for short :sick: lol! Aeryn (Air-Ee-n-) is both old Irish (peace) and Hebrew (mountain of strength) so we love the dual meanings :) and had spoken of looking for an old Hebrew name. And Alexa is Greek for defender :)


----------



## lauraemily17

Grey Eyes said:


> Shradha- Yay! I am so excited for oyu! So glad you got awesome results :hugs: Soon you will be in second trimester! :dance: You are doing an awesome job :)
> 
> Ashley- glad you are feeling better too...When is oyur next scan? Do you still have a free one coming from the mall?
> 
> Laura- I got to say I am so glad you still come on most days to chat and keep us updated! :hugs: Don't forget us lol! I think of you ladies every day and wonder how you are doing :friends:
> 
> AFM- had sort of a lazy day, all I have done so far is cook for the fam and haul fresh drinking water (we don't drink tap here). Had a very rough night getting woken up too often! My cuddle bug, lol! Plus babes was kicking so hard I couldn't sleep :haha: She is very active at night, probably my fault :roll: Oh btw--
> 
> Dh and I are thinking we are pretty set on the name Aeryn Alexa...what do you all think? Thinking of not using Augusta as everyone would call her Auggie for short :sick: lol! Aeryn (Air-Ee-n-) is both old Irish (peace) and Hebrew (mountain of strength) so we love the dual meanings :) and had spoken of looking for an old Hebrew name. And Alexa is Greek for defender :)

Aeryn is beautiful. I like names with the sound Air or similar like arial, or Ava. DH doesn't unfortunately :(

I'll always try & get on here, you ladies are my sanity!! I'm not do good at replying to all posts though any more but try to as much as I can. It's easier for me with just the one. I don't know how you'll do it with 3 Coy! Mind you, knowing you I'm sure you will, you are a remarkable lady!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> Grey Eyes said:
> 
> 
> Shradha- Yay! I am so excited for oyu! So glad you got awesome results :hugs: Soon you will be in second trimester! :dance: You are doing an awesome job :)
> 
> Ashley- glad you are feeling better too...When is oyur next scan? Do you still have a free one coming from the mall?
> 
> Laura- I got to say I am so glad you still come on most days to chat and keep us updated! :hugs: Don't forget us lol! I think of you ladies every day and wonder how you are doing :friends:
> 
> AFM- had sort of a lazy day, all I have done so far is cook for the fam and haul fresh drinking water (we don't drink tap here). Had a very rough night getting woken up too often! My cuddle bug, lol! Plus babes was kicking so hard I couldn't sleep :haha: She is very active at night, probably my fault :roll: Oh btw--
> 
> Dh and I are thinking we are pretty set on the name Aeryn Alexa...what do you all think? Thinking of not using Augusta as everyone would call her Auggie for short :sick: lol! Aeryn (Air-Ee-n-) is both old Irish (peace) and Hebrew (mountain of strength) so we love the dual meanings :) and had spoken of looking for an old Hebrew name. And Alexa is Greek for defender :)
> 
> Aeryn is beautiful. I like names with the sound Air or similar like arial, or Ava. DH doesn't unfortunately :(
> 
> I'll always try & get on here, you ladies are my sanity!! I'm not do good at replying to all posts though any more but try to as much as I can. It's easier for me with just the one. *I don't know how you'll do it with 3 Coy*! Mind you, knowing you I'm sure you will, you are a remarkable lady!!Click to expand...

How I'll do it with 3?? Ummm...:shrug: LOL! :haha: Aw, I love my girls, and so far the best method to maintain my sanity and pace is to make them help out some. Teagen will be 8 soon wacko:) so she helps a lot. Re: she wanted chores (she heard somewhere that you get paid for that :shrug:lol) so we gave her 1)make your bed, 2) feed the dog, 3) scrape your dishes. So far she does pretty good even though we usually end up reminding her and dh has pretty much taken over feeding the dog :haha: 

Here is my dilemma with 3...This winter I am going to be teaching Teagen French language in her 3rd grade PLUS 3rd grade, teaching Katana her pre-school, taking care of the new baby, and wrapping up this degree. Plus all the household stuff and whatever else (that's the scary part) gets thrown in... :shrug: Take it in stride! :thumbup: My academic counselor is pushing me for a date so she can schedule a 2 week break once babes is born, but there's no way I can pin down a 2 week window :nope: So, if I am already inmiddle of a course when babes is born I will just trudge through it to finish then take a 2 wek break :shrug: My counselor said they have never had a student continue so relentlessly w/o ever once taking a break! :smug: I am trying to make up for lost time, lol.

AFM- spoke to my attorney toay and am going to be deposed sometime in near future :roll: We did get them to commit to coming here, thank GOD! I am not driving 3.5 hours to Salt Lake City then back again with two girls, dh having muscle cramps, me 7 months prego in a tiny little car with no airconditioning :haha: Cann anyone see that happening :huh: LOL!


----------



## msperry1984

Hello ladies i haven't been on in a while been getting kids ready to go back to school..but I really need some help here's the issue..first off my last cycle started on July 2nd and lasted 4 days now I went to my Dr this last Monday she took a look at my chart and said she thought I was 7dpo on Monday which seemed a little off to me anyway Wednesday I started my period I thought but by Thursday evening nothing there and today nothing could af really only lasted 1-2 days not my norm oh and I haven't updated my chart online will do that tomorrow bit the kicker to my chart is my daughter broke my themometer Tuesday so I didnt get to take my temp Wednesday to see if it dropped off so Tuesday was my last charting..help..I'm supposed to start my next clomid dose Sunday and my last hpt was bfn on Monday....


----------



## SpudsMama

Love the name Coy :flower:

Shradha, I'm so glad your scan went well :hugs: Here in the UK we don't get a scan until 12 weeks, and we don't hear the heartbeat then. We get to see it on the screen though. I got to hear it for the first time at 16 weeks at an appointment with my midwife, and now I hear it every time I have a check up :thumbup:


----------



## shradha

Thanx Laura, Coy and Emma... So that means no one hears the heartbeat so early....I and dh were wondering y didn't we hear? Was there something wrong with the scan machine:shrug:....we were even planning to take a second scan outside to hear the baby's hearbeat:dohh:....thank god I thought of asking you all before that:dohh:.....


----------



## shradha

Coy I loved the name Aeryn Alexa..and it has a nice meaning:happydance:...A perfect name for our princess. I have a feeling that she is just going to be like you..... Can't wait to met you Aeryn:hugs:.....
I too am planning to teach my child to help me....it's a good habit...it can be small things like make bed....I know its too early to plan....


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies! :hi: You won&#8217;t believe what I found while sorting out the garage today! I found a huge suitcase stuffed absolutely to bursting with baby clothes! Newborn clothes, from preemie through 3-6 months! This is something that I packed up after Kat outgrew them and just forgot I had them&#8230;I have over 40 of those little side snap t-shirts, plus body suits, onsies, long sleeved shirts with mitts attached, the cutest little pant and top outfits for newborns, all in gorgeous greens, olives, pinks, blues, and tons of easy wash whites, and get this&#8212;and absolutely brand new unopened package of side snap t&#8217;s for 5-8 pounds! :cloud9: I am in heaven at the moment as dh and I were toughly trying to budget for those newborn items and the price has skyrocketed on them locally&#8230;. The only thing we can ascertain that we absolutely need to buy now is socks. Wow, huh?! I will still probably buy her something brand new to come home in, something uniquely hers, you know? But this find has made me very happy and much more prepared than I thought I was :thumbup:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Ashley- ...where are you? :shrug:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Shradha- I forgot to ask earlier---did you get pics of the scan to post?? :dance: I would love to see!!!!


----------



## akshustobemom

wow coy jackpot...good that u can shop for socks..i love shopping..

i noticed something..that i just dont update anything other than my cycles..:dohh:it is soo boring..

we went to croma(electronics shop) yesterday.my mom is renovating the house.so went to buy ac/tv and firdge.they ordered samsung ac.me and dh planning to get them the new fridge and today they are gonna order one led tv.

no kitchen work today.gonna have lunch outside.tomo is my dietician's appointment in my gym. so no nice food from tomo.will have a nice buffet lunch today:happydance::happydance: should get 3/4ths track suit from reebok and monthly groceries.


----------



## akshustobemom

girls...tell me abt preseed..have anyone of u used it??

planning to order one from indian website.dh is scared.he thinks it ll cause infection:nope:

pls help


----------



## SpudsMama

akshustobemom said:


> girls...tell me abt preseed..have anyone of u used it??
> 
> planning to order one from indian website.dh is scared.he thinks it ll cause infection:nope:
> 
> pls help

I did, and I used it the cycle I conceived too :thumbup: I never had an infection or any side effects from it either.


----------



## lauraemily17

akshustobemom said:


> girls...tell me abt preseed..have anyone of u used it??
> 
> planning to order one from indian website.dh is scared.he thinks it ll cause infection:nope:
> 
> pls help

Never caused an infection for us either & we used it internally & externally.


----------



## shradha

akshustobemom said:


> girls...tell me abt preseed..have anyone of u used it??
> 
> planning to order one from indian website.dh is scared.he thinks it ll cause infection:nope:
> 
> pls help

Akshu- I have never used one so I can't be helpful.. But I don't think it will cause an infection:shrug:
So it's shopping time...great! Enjoy. How are your exercising going on? Have you started going to the gym?


----------



## shradha

Coy- wow.. so many baby clothes. Good you found them now or else it would have been such a waste buying everything new when you already have in store. so cleaning the garage was a wise decision:happydance:

No at present the doctor has the scan with her.... She may give me on my next visit. My next scan is on 24 aug....12th week....hopefully I can see my baby this time or else I am going to scream at her:growlmad:.....


----------



## SLCMommy

Grey Eyes said:


> Shradha- Yay! I am so excited for oyu! So glad you got awesome results :hugs: Soon you will be in second trimester! :dance: You are doing an awesome job :)
> 
> Ashley- glad you are feeling better too...When is oyur next scan? Do you still have a free one coming from the mall?
> 
> Laura- I got to say I am so glad you still come on most days to chat and keep us updated! :hugs: Don't forget us lol! I think of you ladies every day and wonder how you are doing :friends:
> 
> AFM- had sort of a lazy day, all I have done so far is cook for the fam and haul fresh drinking water (we don't drink tap here). Had a very rough night getting woken up too often! My cuddle bug, lol! Plus babes was kicking so hard I couldn't sleep :haha: She is very active at night, probably my fault :roll: Oh btw--
> 
> Dh and I are thinking we are pretty set on the name Aeryn Alexa...what do you all think? Thinking of not using Augusta as everyone would call her Auggie for short :sick: lol! Aeryn (Air-Ee-n-) is both old Irish (peace) and Hebrew (mountain of strength) so we love the dual meanings :) and had spoken of looking for an old Hebrew name. And Alexa is Greek for defender :)

No I already did it. It's the 8th week scan I had posted :) Not sure if I will get another scan at my Aug 9th prenatal appointment or not because he did one at 6 weeks to confirm pregnancy and just did my first OB than. :shrug:


----------



## shradha

Today day has not been that good..have bad cold.... No appetite....feeling low....so m resting see you all Tom...


----------



## SLCMommy

I LOVE the name Aeryn Alexa, Coy!!! Really really love it! 

shradha: I'm so glad we are so close in due date/pregnancy! Now I really get to have someone to be pregnant "with". Yay!!! Are you hoping for a boy or a girl?


----------



## shradha

Ashley - hope you are doing good....and eating....now the baby will need food....I know it's not easy....I too am having tough time letting food in.....


----------



## akshustobemom

Thanks Laura ,Emma and Shradha.

GOnna meet fretility specialist this week.Hope i get an appointme*nt.

Shradha*

Take care dear..it is cloudy here.nice climate.

cheer up and have something to eat.hunger will be the culprit to spoil ur mood.

yes started going to gym.Told trainer abt ttc.She said no problem excercises will be mild.Many come there even after csec it seems.She said need no do if got concieved.Told her abt hypothyroid also. She said then weight reduction is a tough job:-(


----------



## akshustobemom

hey coy..

hw r u??hws k doing?? superwoman doing all the work as usual??


----------



## Grey Eyes

akshustobemom said:


> hey coy..
> 
> hw r u??hws k doing?? superwoman doing all the work as usual??

I sure don't feel like superwoman :nope: LOL! The garage is very hot and stuffed with "stuff". I'm bushed tonight so heading off to bed :haha: :sleep:

How are you today??


----------



## SLCMommy

i just watched a great british horror movie called "the woman in black", i highly suggest it. it is not bloody/gory, but it is really good. got a few good scares! love those british film makers! ;)


----------



## SpudsMama

SLCMommy said:


> i just watched a great british horror movie called "the woman in black", i highly suggest it. it is not bloody/gory, but it is really good. got a few good scares! love those british film makers! ;)

I really really _really_ want to watch that film (purely because it's Harry Potter playing the main character :blush:), but I'm a wimp so haven't had the guts to put it on yet :haha: I keep telling myself that it's only certified as a 12 so I should be fine, but really, I'm a wimp... watching an episode of Ghost Whisperer scares the crap out of me sometimes :rofl:


----------



## akshustobemom

hi coy..take rest and sleep well dear..

AF visited me today:-(


----------



## akshustobemom

girls..

wish me luck..am going to a fertility specialist tomo..

hope everything goes on well. me and dh both are getting checked.

hope i also get pregnant soon


----------



## akshustobemom

will tell my dh to get that movie.I like horror movies.

but i get scared when i go to bed.

once i watched ring and paranormal activity back to back and scared to death.told my dh to come and stand near my restroom door

PS:i like harry potter But i like Ron more than Harry potter..i lurveeee RONNN


----------



## lauraemily17

akshustobemom said:


> will tell my dh to get that movie.I like horror movies.
> 
> but i get scared when i go to bed.
> 
> once i watched ring and paranormal activity back to back and scared to death.told my dh to come and stand near my restroom door
> 
> PS:i like harry potter But i like Ron more than Harry potter..i lurveeee RONNN

You're insane watching them back to back!! I'd have been traumatised!! I used to love super natural horrors but since watching the ring I can't do them any more!! I used to love gory horror as well like the saw series but since being pregnant I've become really Squamish!!

Good luck at the fertility specialist.


----------



## lauraemily17

SLCMommy said:


> i just watched a great british horror movie called "the woman in black", i highly suggest it. it is not bloody/gory, but it is really good. got a few good scares! love those british film makers! ;)

It's originally a play! Apparently the plays also pretty scary. My sisters dying for me to watch it with her but I just can't face it, I can't be sat in bed too scared to move with a baby to look after!!


----------



## SpudsMama

akshustobemom said:


> PS:i like harry potter But i like Ron more than Harry potter..i lurveeee RONNN

Snape... yes, I know I'm weird :haha: 

I'm rubbish with scary/gory films but I'm better if I watch them during the day. I never go to bed straight after watching something creepy!


----------



## lauraemily17

Did you get a good nights sleep coy?

I've become I baby wearer!! I had 0 intention of doing do when I was pregnant but Xanders not sleeping too well in his Moses basket during the day but sleeps much better on us so I figured needs must! He's hitting his 6 week growth spurt so is eating more often & his sleep is even more important. I bought a Moby wrap & it's fab. Allows me to get off the sofa & do stuff. Not a lot yet as I'm still quite tentative with it but just being able to move is great!! I highly recommend it. 

Don't think I've said but Xander is now smiling! He's been working on them for a few weeks but now if he's alert enough & i talk silly talk to him & pull faces I get some lovely smiles, DH had his first ones this morning. I love how he's growing up even when he's being a terror screaming the house down!!


----------



## SpudsMama

I saw the pic on Facebook Laura, Xander has such a cute smile! I saw the most recent pics of Brandon too... this thread has a couple of stunning little men :cloud9: xx


----------



## lauraemily17

Aww thanks Emma :D you know there's going to be 2 beautiful little girls to join them soon!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura- yes, I seemed to get more hours of sleep last night as Kat didn't wake me even once...but oddly enough I am still exhausted today :haha: My garage work-outs I think :) More today and a school assignment. I will be sooo glad to et the garage arranged where my car will fit again :thumbup: Plus found the diaper genie and baby bath-tub :thumbup: so just gotta bleach and install YAY! It's nice having most of the things you need, I found the stroller too.

So cute babies first smile :cloud9: And yes, being a baby-wearer is a pre-requisit to motherhood, lol! Sleeping on the chest is normal :roll: I do make dh take his turns tho!

Akshu- GL at the FS, keep us posted on how things go :thumbup:

Emma and Ashley- I can't handle horror films, so don't even try! Dh talked me into watching Jeepers Creepers after we first got married...YIK! I still hate that show. And the song. And movise like it :haha:


----------



## shradha

akshustobemom said:


> Thanks Laura ,Emma and Shradha.
> 
> GOnna meet fretility specialist this week.Hope i get an appointme*nt.
> 
> Shradha*
> 
> Take care dear..it is cloudy here.nice climate.
> 
> cheer up and have something to eat.hunger will be the culprit to spoil ur mood.
> 
> yes started going to gym.Told trainer abt ttc.She said no problem excercises will be mild.Many come there even after csec it seems.She said need no do if got concieved.Told her abt hypothyroid also. She said then weight reduction is a tough job:-(

Are you taking the thyroid tablets? I can see a lot of difference in me after I have taken the pills. I have already lost 6 kgs in one month. So I am happy...

All the best for the appointment:thumbup: and don't worry:hugs: I am praying for you. I am sure everything will be fine.


----------



## shradha

Coy- hope you are not exerting too much. Wow....more things in stock:happydance:..... Old memories must have popped up again after you have found things that you had kept safely.....:hugs:....your first and second pregnancy.....:happydance: when is your next appointment with doctor? How are my darling princesses doing? Must be counting days for their little sis to come...:happydance:


----------



## shradha

SLCMommy said:


> I LOVE the name Aeryn Alexa, Coy!!! Really really love it!
> 
> shradha: I'm so glad we are so close in due date/pregnancy! Now I really get to have someone to be pregnant "with". Yay!!! Are you hoping for a boy or a girl?

Yes...we are close..:hugs: I am ok with anything....a boy or a girl...... I just keep praying that I have a healthy child.....dh wants a boy....so fingers crossed.....


----------



## shradha

Emma- how are you today? 

Laura- hurray Xander is doing great.....the smile in his face must be a nice feeling....you can forget all the worries and just relax seeing his smile....:hugs:

Steph- where are you? Long time......how are you?

Ahhh horror movies.....I like to watch horror movies....actually before marriage I could hardly see one coz mommy is very scared of horror movies and she had banned me and pappa to watch any:haha:...but dh loves watching...in fact I must have seen almost all the zombie, serial killer, ghost, vampire movies....he likes downloading them....sometimes it's so scary that I have to close my eyes:dohh:.....
Now that mommy is here she has told me no more scary movies....baby will get scared.....


----------



## lauraemily17

Now I love vampire films & program's! Have you seen trueblood Shradha?


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> Now I love vampire films & program's! Have you seen trueblood Shradha?

Ah. Now vampire movies I can handle! :haha:


----------



## Grey Eyes

AFM- what a crappy evening :nope: It has been hot all day here, miserably so. I decided to skip the garage as I have been feeling so exhausted. Dh has so many issues of his own I don't feel like telling him every time I have an ache or pain but man! Sometimes I think he has it in his head that I am invincable... In all truth lately the heat has been draining me and I just grit my teeth and push through whatever needs to be done and I end up paying for it later. I woke up this morning with so much back/muscular pain it was hard to roll out of bed. And I do mean _roll out of bed_. Sitting up and swinging over is a thing of the past :roll: LOL! 

I think it is all catching up to me. Dh suffers so much because f his nueropathy and I understand that and try to alleviate what I can as far as daily stresses, but I think I have managed to take just about all of it on myself :nope: I handle the shopping, budgeting, schooling for the girls and myself, all the bill paying, I have been working my butt of to prep for this baby and that includes re-arranging the entire household including the garage and all the closets in 90-100 degree heat. I do all the laundry, naturally, and the dishwashing, cooking, all the mom stuff, handle all the snacks and entertainment stuff for the girls, try to keep our one vehicle in running order (I am learning to be a mechanic :haha: and managed a tune-up all by myself :smug:). Then finally, the girls were out playing while it was cool this evening and dh told them to come in as it was almost bedtime...well naturally they just started crying and arguing and ended up dh shouting at me instead and blaming it all on me then storming of to bed himself--leaving me with the crying girls, walking the dog, doing the dishes, cleaning up after dinner, plus a hundred otherr little evening finish-up-bits...all while I was trying to bang out my already late assignment. So I had myself a hard cry in the bathroom...all the while my two children tried to break the door down because they "needed Mom for stuff" :roll: which just made me feel worse at the moment. Anyway, everyone is asleep and I am nearly finished with my assignment but I feel even crappier now. And I know this late-night finish-up is going to either cause me to sleep late and miss my cool morning walk or get up early and be exhausted :nope: 

My last 2 pregnancis dh used to try and help, e.g., massage once in a while, etc...this time round I mention the fact that my muscles feel like they are ripping loose and its killing my back and sides and he makes a sympathetic noise and that's it. :growlmad: Sympathetic noises do not help me :haha: Am I asking too much maybe? :shrug:

Sorry to rant ladies, I am just pooped form everything right now and can't stop tearing up with the stress of it all at the moment. I know my little problems don't compare to some but they sure feel mountainous right at the moment :haha: I am sure by tomorrow I will chalk it all up to hormones :shrug: 

_*Thank you all for letting me RANT!*_ :hugs:


----------



## shradha

lauraemily17 said:


> Now I love vampire films & program's! Have you seen trueblood Shradha?

Yes..I am up to date with true blood... I can only watch it on Monday as it is aired on Sunday night..... I have watched..vampire diaries, moonlight...my dh calls me vampire crazy:haha:..... I wish we were living close by we could have watches all the series and movies together....:happydance:


----------



## shradha

Coy- That's why I say you are simply amazing.....so much to handle and you do it all by yourself.....I was wondering I am having terrible time this pregnancy....how did you manage? And now you are in your third....:hugs:
You are so tuf....do everything....I feel so scared.....i guess my mom has told me so many frightening things that I panic....
Tom going for blood test.....will get the reports by night.....


----------



## Grey Eyes

shradha said:


> Coy- That's why I say you are simply amazing.....so much to handle and you do it all by yourself.....I was wondering I am having terrible time this pregnancy....how did you manage? And now you are in your third....:hugs:
> You are so tuf....do everything....I feel so scared.....i guess my mom has told me so many frightening things that I panic....
> Tom going for blood test.....will get the reports by night.....

What frightening things has youre mom told you? :growlmad: LOL! Re: labor...nothing to be scared of for sure! It will be entirely new to you of course but it is such a natural thing, just remember- you are a woman and your body is designed for this :thumbup: And all baby care comes naturally, just expect to be super exhausted for the first few months! :) Other than that- nothing to worry about :hugs: As far as being busy, well, that comes with motherhood too :roll: I am feeling better today, dh and I talked some, but I had a tough night with really bad hip and leg cramps, I thought my knee was going to dislocate :shrug: will talk to doc about it today, I must be deficient in something...:shrug:

Can't wait for your scan coming up! :happydance: Yay! And tell your doc YOU WANT TO SEEEEE! :haha:


----------



## lauraemily17

Hi Ladies

Just want to share something with you.

My Mum made me a beautiful photo book for my 30th bday in March. In the back she wrote a message which is just beautiful and the end is special for all Mummy's and Mummy's to be. This is what she said:

For Laura, compiled with love, memories of the past 30 years for you to look back on, keep and treasure for the future generations. Hoping the next 30 will bring you just as much happiness as your first 30 years, especially now you have started a new chapter in your life, your marriage to Steve and children and if they turn out to be like you and Steve then you will be very proud parents just like I am. You were a joy when you were young and you are still a joy to have as a daughter now and I hope your children bring you as much happinmess and pleasure as you have brought me.
words of wisdom - show your love to your children, be patient, relaxed, give them your time, choices, guidence, bounderies and have fun with them, being a parent will always be the most important job you ever do, enjoy it.

I love my Mum so much :cloud9: :cloud9:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Aw, that's awesome Laura, and so very true! I love being a mom, there are moments of frustration sure--but nothing compares to being a mom!!


----------



## lauraemily17

You rant away Coy, sounds like you have good reason to. :hugs: you're almost 30 weeks now & its your third pregnancy, you're going to start feeling it. You've done so so well but it's time to get more rest & get DH to help our more. 

Afm - I also could do with a rant but haven't got the energy to type it properly & Xanders asleep so I should be too really. I'll sum it up into topics!! 

Frustration, crying baby, trying & failing to get into a routine, DH stupid rolling shift pattern, lack of sleep, baby sleep regression & fighting sleep, my weight, massive hips, can't exercise or diet due to taking warfarin, kind of feeling alone.............

DH is doing the next feed (Xander allowing, he sometimes screams for booby after finishing his bottle!) so hopefully I'll feel better after a longer sleep, haven't had any more than 2 hours at a time in the past few days when Xander used to go 3 - 4 hours at night. *sigh* hoping it's just due to a 6 week growth spurt is just keeping me sane!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Boy-- tell me some more about resting!! :cloud9: LOL! Today I did not get much of anything accomplished :nope: I did manage to sort some stuff for throw-away out of storage. This is all designed to make more room :haha: The less we have in the house, the better :thumbup: I was feeling defo hormonal last night I think and just exhausted. Better today though. Dh and I talked and he apologized several times&#8230;his diabetes has caused dangerously high trygiceride levels so he&#8217;s on a new med that, unfortunately, causes hours of severe vomiting and nausea :roll: Plus it binds to all his other meds so his BP and diabetic meds are rendered almost useless :shrug: So I do understand&#8230;I just didn&#8217;t feel very understanding last night :blush: Thanks, though, you ladies are awesome, I&#8217;ll probably rant again :haha:

Re: your list:

Frustration: this is brought on by all of the following symptoms! Everything you list below causes frustration, and the only thing that will help is catnapping, a good bitch-fight (even if it&#8217;s just to the mirror! :haha: and one of those gorgeous cocktails you mentioned yesterday&#8230;:huh:

Crying baby: totally normal- here&#8217;s the thing. Crying is what gets babies everything they want. Baby wants booby- baby cries, baby gets booby :shrug: Baby wants rock-a-bye, baby cries, baby gets rock-a-bye&#8230;So the first thing a baby learns is that (s)he can cry to get great stuff! :thumbup:

Trying & failing to get into a routine: There probably won&#8217;t be a routine until a couple manths or more have passed. Newborns are tedious and stressful to care for! They are so demanding and never had to follow a schedule in utero, so- it will take some time to get them to adapt to &#8220;the outside world&#8221;. I remember it seemed like I suffered more (just because I am &#8220;mom&#8221;) because I had breastmilk and the strongest tie to babes- they grow inside of you and believe it or not are very attached to your presence, nothing but MOM will do.

DH stupid rolling shift pattern: :growlmad: Stupid work! I hated working rolling shifts!
Lack of sleep: aaargh, the best advice I can give is stop planning anything except caring for Xander, your basic needs, and cat-napping!

Baby sleep regression & fighting sleep: Ah, this is a normal stage also. Both my girls went through this. They are so perfect the first two weeks, and you think &#8220;what an angel!&#8221; then the devil shows up :haha:

My weight:/ Can't exercise or diet due to taking warfarin
No, not so much the weight as feeling &#8220;weighty&#8221;. I struggle with this too, but a lot of it is hormones changing and exhaustion. When I get tired I feel like a ton of bricks! There is always extra weight after pregnancy but it will come off! And there is no &#8220;magic window&#8221; for the weight to come off before the window closes&#8230;if you can&#8217;t exercise now because of the warfarin then you will certainly notice a huge difference after when you CAN start working out! :thumbup: By then Xander will be perfect age for push-chairing around town and you&#8217;ll get tons of great walking in! Plus breastfeeding helps burn off extra! :thumbup:

Massive hips: same category as above, plus we women tend to gain on our hips&#8212;chin up though! This is the first area I always noticed would lose weight! :thumbup: Hips and thighs go fast, it was always my belly I struggled with :haha:

Kind of feeling alone.............Hormones also, plus, as you probably do 95% of the care fir Xander you are feeling a bit like me at the moment- swamped and taking it all on! It will get easier as time goes by. As I mentioned before cat-napping helps, Make yourself do it! If it comes down to cat-napping or vacuuming- cat-nap. If it&#8217;s a toss-up between cat-napping or cooking dinner&#8230;make sandwiches! :haha: Not sure how you and dh work your meals since his schedule is all screwy, but I always like to have meat cooked ahead and refrigerated for microwave, plus a salad made-up and stored in a Tupperware. Easy stuff that&#8217;s good for you. Plus, I keep a Hershey bar in the fridge door :blush: lol!


----------



## Grey Eyes

:saywhat: First night I have with no school and nobody to chat with! :growlmad: LOL! 

Akshu- how did the appt. go today??

Shradha- how are you feeling? I am soooo excited, you will be past your first tri soon :hugs: I am so happy for you and glad the m is waning some :thumbup: I miss our midnight chats! Awesome to have bump-buddies on bnb!

Ashley- howz ya doin'? I hope your meds are still working right for you and you are getting some better rest at night now. Dh is currently on a medicine that makes him violently ill all day long so he has blamed me for "getting him pregnant" lol! :haha: He feels he has morning sickness now, lol!

Where's Steph? We never got our birth story .....:sadangel:.....


----------



## Grey Eyes

AFM- didn't do too much today, stayed in out of the heat except for some basic shopping for groceries. There was a big parade in town today so I took the girls to that- hit the cool shower first then again right after just to cool down! They loved it as their adopted grampa was on one of the floats so they got to see him AND get candy :roll: Poor girls though, they were in total awe of this massive Clydsdale horse and he came up and stopped right in front of them! And plopped the biggest poop they've ever seen :haha: :rofl: lol! Poor kids :nope: lol....

Cooked chicken and salad again for dinner, my poor family, I am not very inventive lately with meals :nope: especially when it is so hot out! Wish I knew some of Shradha's awesome spicy recipes! :thumbup:


----------



## SLCMommy

Grey Eyes said:


> :saywhat: First night I have with no school and nobody to chat with! :growlmad: LOL!
> 
> Akshu- how did the appt. go today??
> 
> Shradha- how are you feeling? I am soooo excited, you will be past your first tri soon :hugs: I am so happy for you and glad the m is waning some :thumbup: I miss our midnight chats! Awesome to have bump-buddies on bnb!
> 
> Ashley- howz ya doin'? I hope your meds are still working right for you and you are getting some better rest at night now. Dh is currently on a medicine that makes him violently ill all day long so he has blamed me for "getting him pregnant" lol! :haha: He feels he has morning sickness now, lol!
> 
> Where's Steph? We never got our birth story .....:sadangel:.....

Hey coy. I'm okay. Meds are good but I still feel kind of icky. :sick:


----------



## SLCMommy

Today, I had my first "catholic" class. It went really well, as I didn't feel sick. My daughter came with me since she is in the 2nd grade she has to take those classes as well, but if I decide to join the catholic faith with my husband, our younger ones of course don't need to go through classes, they can just go to sunday school and go through the church traditionally. My husband told me today that he DOES NOT want to move to Texas. WHAT?! Which he would just make up his mind! Anyways, here since it feels like it's almost one denomination, I really wish (if we decide to convert) we could send our children (so far, and next year would only be two kids...) to catholic school. There are plenty of catholic schools here, but of course would cost 429.00 per month (a little over $5,000 per kid for a single child) which I know there is a sibling discount and all. They do offer financial aid and since we are a single fix-income family I'm pretty sure we would qualify for financial aid/reduced tuition not sure how we would pay the rest. I know their are scholarships but who knows if I'd get them. Has anyone here done the private school thing and how did you pay for it?


----------



## Grey Eyes

Ashley- nope, dh and I have never done thr private school but I can inderstand your interest because of the religious stigmatism there :nope: It can be so hard on kids. Have you considered home schooling or is that an option not available in Utah? It is awesome, our kids are so bright and learn so much, plus you get to schedule them yourself. Only "downside" is of course social life. Not sure about the finances either, are there grants to help with that?

I wouldn't wanna move to Texas either :haha: Too hot! :haha: But I do agree with you on wanting to move from Utah- I hated being there just because of the religion issue. The little town we are in now is tremendously LDS...I have no issue with LDS but if they find out you are not lDS then it's hell to pay! I had an awesome job once and one of the head officers "caught" me reading my bible (regular KJV) and he fired me outright! :shock: Nuts! :dohh: lol! So I am much more quiet about it now but refuse to buckle under religious pressures :growlmad: This is America for crying out loud! :growlmad:

Sorry to hear you are still feeling icky but it shouldn't last too much longer and you'll have your babes in your arms! Time flies by so fast! :hugs:


----------



## SLCMommy

Grey Eyes said:


> Ashley- nope, dh and I have never done thr private school but I can inderstand your interest because of the religious stigmatism there :nope: It can be so hard on kids. Have you considered home schooling or is that an option not available in Utah? It is awesome, our kids are so bright and learn so much, plus you get to schedule them yourself. Only "downside" is of course social life. Not sure about the finances either, are there grants to help with that?
> 
> I wouldn't wanna move to Texas either :haha: Too hot! :haha: But I do agree with you on wanting to move from Utah- I hated being there just because of the religion issue. The little town we are in now is tremendously LDS...I have no issue with LDS but if they find out you are not lDS then it's hell to pay! I had an awesome job once and one of the head officers "caught" me reading my bible (regular KJV) and he fired me outright! :shock: Nuts! :dohh: lol! So I am much more quiet about it now but refuse to buckle under religious pressures :growlmad: This is America for crying out loud! :growlmad:
> 
> Sorry to hear you are still feeling icky but it shouldn't last too much longer and you'll have your babes in your arms! Time flies by so fast! :hugs:

Oh, no I can't homeschool........:trouble: LOL!!!!!! My kids would drive me crazy!! haha Plus with a little baby....I just can't do it. I've thought of it but..:nope: *sigh* wish I had the strength.....

Coy, today my seven year old told me that she has no friends in school after being here for over a year in a half. She said she gets asked if she is Mormon and when she says no, the kids just stop asking her to do things outside of school (they do somewhat play with her on the playground but I think it's more her following them around). It just breaks my heart!! :cry: At least if I could get her in catholic school she would be around like-minded people. 

..If only I was rich.. LOL


----------



## akshustobemom

SpudsMama said:


> akshustobemom said:
> 
> 
> PS:i like harry potter But i like Ron more than Harry potter..i lurveeee RONNN
> 
> Snape... yes, I know I'm weird :haha:
> 
> I'm rubbish with scary/gory films but I'm better if I watch them during the day. I never go to bed straight after watching something creepy!Click to expand...

heyyyy emma...same pinch..even i like snape...especially the way he talk and walk...ha ha...the stress he gives to words will be annoying sometime..

but i like the annoying way.he is the only MAN in the movie..i even like Fred and george..


----------



## akshustobemom

Ok girls...

here is the update...

Doc has prescribed clomid 100mg for 5 days(3rd to 7th). Then HSG on saturday...

am scaredddd....god why all this???hope everything goes well.

Any idea abt hsg??i googled,,it says the procedure will be painful. am gone:-(


----------



## akshustobemom

thanks shradha,coy,emma,laura and ashley

hope everything goes well this month.

my friend told me that clomid will create lots of mood swings.Will warn my dh abt that and exploit the situation as much as possible..ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## msperry1984

Grey Eyes said:


> AFM- what a crappy evening :nope: It has been hot all day here, miserably so. I decided to skip the garage as I have been feeling so exhausted. Dh has so many issues of his own I don't feel like telling him every time I have an ache or pain but man! Sometimes I think he has it in his head that I am invincable... In all truth lately the heat has been draining me and I just grit my teeth and push through whatever needs to be done and I end up paying for it later. I woke up this morning with so much back/muscular pain it was hard to roll out of bed. And I do mean _roll out of bed_. Sitting up and swinging over is a thing of the past :roll: LOL!
> 
> I think it is all catching up to me. Dh suffers so much because f his nueropathy and I understand that and try to alleviate what I can as far as daily stresses, but I think I have managed to take just about all of it on myself :nope: I handle the shopping, budgeting, schooling for the girls and myself, all the bill paying, I have been working my butt of to prep for this baby and that includes re-arranging the entire household including the garage and all the closets in 90-100 degree heat. I do all the laundry, naturally, and the dishwashing, cooking, all the mom stuff, handle all the snacks and entertainment stuff for the girls, try to keep our one vehicle in running order (I am learning to be a mechanic :haha: and managed a tune-up all by myself :smug:). Then finally, the girls were out playing while it was cool this evening and dh told them to come in as it was almost bedtime...well naturally they just started crying and arguing and ended up dh shouting at me instead and blaming it all on me then storming of to bed himself--leaving me with the crying girls, walking the dog, doing the dishes, cleaning up after dinner, plus a hundred otherr little evening finish-up-bits...all while I was trying to bang out my already late assignment. So I had myself a hard cry in the bathroom...all the while my two children tried to break the door down because they "needed Mom for stuff" :roll: which just made me feel worse at the moment. Anyway, everyone is asleep and I am nearly finished with my assignment but I feel even crappier now. And I know this late-night finish-up is going to either cause me to sleep late and miss my cool morning walk or get up early and be exhausted :nope:
> 
> My last 2 pregnancis dh used to try and help, e.g., massage once in a while, etc...this time round I mention the fact that my muscles feel like they are ripping loose and its killing my back and sides and he makes a sympathetic noise and that's it. :growlmad: Sympathetic noises do not help me :haha: Am I asking too much maybe? :shrug:
> 
> Sorry to rant ladies, I am just pooped form everything right now and can't stop tearing up with the stress of it all at the moment. I know my little problems don't compare to some but they sure feel mountainous right at the moment :haha: I am sure by tomorrow I will chalk it all up to hormones :shrug:
> 
> _*Thank you all for letting me RANT!*_ :hugs:

coy you are just amazing all the things you do and a little rant now and again is totally understandable.. i think you are super woman..lol you do so much and doesn't seem like you're asking too much to deserve a message now and again i mean with all you do for your family you deserve it..maybe you should let dh see your frustration once in a while so that he can truely understand or let him try your role for one day and then he will see all you do and understand.


----------



## msperry1984

i know i haven't been on here much ive missed hearing all the buzz with all you ladies..there's adorable new babes and some bfp congrats..

afm: when is enough..enough..when should i say forget it and just be happy with the two children i have even though dh and i do not have children together.. feeling like even though we have only been trying for a little over a year and only fpund out 4 months ago that i was not ovulating i feel like im driving myself and dh crazy with the obsession of having a baby which makes me feel like im doing it alone..also was supposed to be on my last round of clomid before going to re but missed day 5 start so now have to wait till next cycle but starting to think about just giving up..if dh doesn't want to hear me rant and rave about wanting a baby or go through my emotions then why am i even bothering..i feel like im more obsessed now that i've found out im not ovulating and have become so indecisive about moving forward with trying or just giving up..what do you think ladies really could use some words of wisdom one way or another.


----------



## Grey Eyes

msperry1984 said:


> i know i haven't been on here much ive missed hearing all the buzz with all you ladies..there's adorable new babes and some bfp congrats..
> 
> afm: when is enough..enough..when should i say forget it and just be happy with the two children i have even though dh and i do not have children together.. feeling like even though we have only been trying for a little over a year and only fpund out 4 months ago that i was not ovulating i feel like im driving myself and dh crazy with the obsession of having a baby which makes me feel like im doing it alone..also was supposed to be on my last round of clomid before going to re but missed day 5 start so now have to wait till next cycle but starting to think about just giving up..if dh doesn't want to hear me rant and rave about wanting a baby or go through my emotions then why am i even bothering..i feel like im more obsessed now that i've found out im not ovulating and have become so indecisive about moving forward with trying or just giving up..what do you think ladies really could use some words of wisdom one way or another.

I think that you should not give up! Had you known earlier tat you were not ovulating you could have takled that sooner. However, here ya are and you know now and it may go by so much faster now that you are treating it! I lost my AF completely for about 2 years and doc put me on clomid...I also started Black Cohosh as it helps with woman problems. I immediately got my AF and got prego within 2 months- after 2 years of trying! So GL and I am sure oyu will have you bfp soon. Re: your dh. Men are different, they either don't show their stress (and prefer not to know about ours) or shrug off the difficulty and truely don't understand why we get so antsy! Now that you know you have not been ovulating you can focus on that. Try not to stress out...if talking to dh causes stress because of his responses then maybe leave him out of the loop a little bit- just tell him where and when to take his pants off! :rofl: :haha:


----------



## SLCMommy

i have an obgyn appoinment tomarrow afternoon!


----------



## Grey Eyes

SLCMommy said:


> i have an obgyn appoinment tomarrow afternoon!

What are you expecting at this appointment? Do they take blood, weight, etc??


----------



## msperry1984

Grey Eyes said:


> msperry1984 said:
> 
> 
> i know i haven't been on here much ive missed hearing all the buzz with all you ladies..there's adorable new babes and some bfp congrats..
> 
> afm: when is enough..enough..when should i say forget it and just be happy with the two children i have even though dh and i do not have children together.. feeling like even though we have only been trying for a little over a year and only fpund out 4 months ago that i was not ovulating i feel like im driving myself and dh crazy with the obsession of having a baby which makes me feel like im doing it alone..also was supposed to be on my last round of clomid before going to re but missed day 5 start so now have to wait till next cycle but starting to think about just giving up..if dh doesn't want to hear me rant and rave about wanting a baby or go through my emotions then why am i even bothering..i feel like im more obsessed now that i've found out im not ovulating and have become so indecisive about moving forward with trying or just giving up..what do you think ladies really could use some words of wisdom one way or another.
> 
> I think that you should not give up! Had you known earlier tat you were not ovulating you could have takled that sooner. However, here ya are and you know now and it may go by so much faster now that you are treating it! I lost my AF completely for about 2 years and doc put me on clomid...I also started Black Cohosh as it helps with woman problems. I immediately got my AF and got prego within 2 months- after 2 years of trying! So GL and I am sure oyu will have you bfp soon. Re: your dh. Men are different, they either don't show their stress (and prefer not to know about ours) or shrug off the difficulty and truely don't understand why we get so antsy! Now that you know you have not been ovulating you can focus on that. Try not to stress out...if talking to dh causes stress because of his responses then maybe leave him out of the loop a little bit- just tell him where and when to take his pants off! :rofl: :haha:Click to expand...

thanks coy that made me laugh really needed that one and of course sh has no problem takin his pants off for me haha..I'm gonna try to hang in there and wait till next month hoping for my bfp in early October and if not then see about going to an re...do u know anything about soy isflovones..I read that it acts like clomid if any of you ladies have heard or tried it let me know your outcome with it thanks


----------



## Grey Eyes

Msperry- I have heard tons of great things about the soy but never tried it-- I am a huge believer in natural products to help with our bodies. I used Black Cohosh back 4 years ago or so when my AF stopped coming around and that helped immensley. Plus I read that -get this- tapioca helps with ovulation! Apparently there was a study where women were given huge amounts of tapioca and they all produced twins or multipples above two :shock: So the theory is that it helps women ovulate. Anyway, it was all I needed to gorge myself on tapioca while ttc :blush:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Helllooooo bnb buddies! :haha: How were all of you today? 

*Shradha*-0 I hope it didn't get too awful hot for you there- I envy your evening rains! :rain: I wish it would rain here, except I have about half of my garage gutted out and sitting in my front yard :rofl: It'll all get wet then I'd HAVE to throw it away :smug: lol

*Ashley*- how are you?

*Laura*- are you getting any rest today? Please don't worry about weight at this point- you need to eat right so that you have enery to care for yourself. Your body has been through one heckuva journey the last few months and you still have a lot to recover from---take it easy when you can :thumbup:

*Akshu*- how was your day today?

*Emma*- how are you feeling? Eat any more candy :haha: Mmmmm...after the parade yesterday the girls had tons and I just tried a min dark chocolate Three Muskateers mini-bar..Very tasty but I threw it away after one bite cause it is waaaay too sweet :shrug: What did I expect, right? ;)

*AFM*- today was another hot day working outside...I just went bra-less and wore a filmy cool shirt and repeatedly soaked myself with cool water :haha: Stupid neighbors shouldn't be staring over here anyway, right?:growlmad: LOL! Babes has been kicking me silly, always really low for some reason, I can't figure out which end is up at the moment....


----------



## SpudsMama

Good luck at your appointment Ashley, let us know how it goes :thumbup:

Coy - Physically, I feel fine. Mentally... I've never been so impatient :rofl: I haven't been eating as much sweet stuff lately, my appetite dropped for a few days. It's coming back up now though, and I'm eating enough so that's all that matters :munch:


----------



## lauraemily17

Thanks for all the advice & support Coy. 

Think a bad 3 hour crying/refusing to sleep stunt ending at 1am really got to me!! He then slept for 5 hours though!! 

I think re the weight i'm scared it won't go at all, I haven't lost a single pound in 3 weeks & that's breastfeeding & not eating as much as when I was pregnant. I'm also almost a size 18 just because of my hips now. I've never felt more unattractive :( thankfully with the weather changing I've been able to go out for more walks & I had my 6 week check up today & my Doc has cleared me for gentle cardio at the gym & weights, yay!! :happydance: DH had said he's happy to have Xander for a few hours a couple of times a week so I can go to the gym so I'll also get a little bit of me time. Feel a bit guilty by this but I do really miss my freedom, I absolutely adore Xander & being a Mum but I don't want to only be that if you know what I mean. I've always been more of the opinion baby's fit into your life not you completely change it to suit them. Granted there's still an awful lot of changes but not everything. Feeling lots more positive about things now. 

Xander also had his 6 week check with both the Dr & health visitor & he's doing great. He now weighs 9lb 5 & is following his growth curve perfectly along the 9th percentile. Still small for his age but Im so pleased he's putting on weight proportionally to that. He doesn't see anyone now until he's 4 months, other than his first lot of immunisations at 3 months. 

Coy - I bet your neighbours eyed popped out at you!! :haha: sounds like bliss though. I remember how hot I got while pregnant & am grateful that it never really got too hot. I really sympathise with you & Emma.


----------



## SpudsMama

The warm weather is really getting to me today and it's only 24c (75f)... I bet it's a lot worse where you are Coy? 

I'm glad your 6 week checks went well Laura. Getting out to the gym every so often will do wonders for your self esteem, never mind your weight. My aunt barely ever left her daughter's side for the first three years and really suffered for it... her confidence was at an all time low and because of the stress, kept all of the baby weight. We all thought it was weird because she only ate a couple of slices of toast at night, nothing else, and was constantly running around after the baby... and yet she stayed at a size 20 for more than two years. But over the last few months, since L has started nursery, she's been able to get out on her own and go on more walks etc... the weight has just dropped from her, she's a size 10 now! She says she feels more like herself again, rather than just Lilly's mum IYKWIM.


----------



## Grey Eyes

*Laura*- &#8220;I absolutely adore Xander & being a Mum but I don't want to only be that if you know what I mean.&#8221; Do I EVER! :haha: Lol, this is something I really had to stress with dh after the birth of both girls, that I do need to get out and do my own thing at least once a day. Even more recently Kat had decided to pitch a hellish fit every time I went on a walk or went to the store w/o her :shrug: I told dh to handle it and I left :haha: He does too :hugs: which is nice. She is therefore NOW getting to where she doesn&#8217;t mind so much. Re: the weight&#8212;it WILL come off! Xander is a 10 pound weight you are constantly lugging around extra now, and that&#8217;s going to show in your arms and thighs. Even better now you&#8217;ll be able to get out to the gym :thumbup: I felt unattractive too, it&#8217;s a must for us women :roll: But I saw your post-labor pics and you are beautiful! :thumbup:

*Emma-* yes, it has been in the upper 90&#8217;s F here :nope: So me and my water bpttle have made great friends :haha: I woke up this morning with the fans in my room going full blast (3 total :roll:) and turned on the air conditioner in kitchen and still feel hot :sad1: I think it&#8217;s just me :shrug: Impatience is the name of the game at this point Emma! Not long now though honest! Anyday could be it or could stretch another 3 weeks depending but all in all not long to wait :thumbup:

*Ashley*- what time is your appointment? Keep us posted! :hugs:

*AFM*- Going to head out to sort garage stuff again&#8230;I will quit when it gets hot though I think. Then I&#8217;ll work indoors, I have enough baby cloths and dresser drawers to clean and fill to keep me busy :thumbup:


----------



## msperry1984

Grey Eyes said:


> Msperry- I have heard tons of great things about the soy but never tried it-- I am a huge believer in natural products to help with our bodies. I used Black Cohosh back 4 years ago or so when my AF stopped coming around and that helped immensley. Plus I read that -get this- tapioca helps with ovulation! Apparently there was a study where women were given huge amounts of tapioca and they all produced twins or multipples above two :shock: So the theory is that it helps women ovulate. Anyway, it was all I needed to gorge myself on tapioca while ttc :blush:

Coy when you say large amounts if tapioca dies that mean lots of pudding cups LOL.or is there an over the counter I can take that has tapioca in It.


----------



## SpudsMama

Laura, I've just noticed that Xander weighs 9lbs 5oz now. That's an oz less than me at birth, and half a pound less than my brother... my poor poor mother! Apparently she had my brother naturally, but had to have an epidural afterwards just so she could cope with the stitches :shock: People who say big babies are a genetic thing scare me :argh: :haha:


----------



## lauraemily17

SpudsMama said:


> Laura, I've just noticed that Xander weighs 9lbs 5oz now. That's an oz less than me at birth, and half a pound less than my brother... my poor poor mother! Apparently she had my brother naturally, but had to have an epidural afterwards just so she could cope with the stitches :shock: People who say big babies are a genetic thing scare me :argh: :haha:

You know I do look at him and wonder how on earth anyone could squeeze a baby out his size!! Your poor poor Mum!! Were you both overdue?


----------



## SpudsMama

lauraemily17 said:


> SpudsMama said:
> 
> 
> Laura, I've just noticed that Xander weighs 9lbs 5oz now. That's an oz less than me at birth, and half a pound less than my brother... my poor poor mother! Apparently she had my brother naturally, but had to have an epidural afterwards just so she could cope with the stitches :shock: People who say big babies are a genetic thing scare me :argh: :haha:
> 
> You know I do look at him and wonder how on earth anyone could squeeze a baby out his size!! Your poor poor Mum!! Were you both overdue?Click to expand...

We were both 8 days overdue... we put my weight at birth down to the sheer amount of food she ate during the pregnancy (mainly riced pudding and mashed potato :haha:) because I was just _fat_! My brother on the other hand was solid, he looked about 3 months old when she brought him home from the hospital :rofl:


----------



## Grey Eyes

MsPerry- nope, apparently anything with tapioca in it...I ate the cups but also found a better variety the Kozy Shack brand is loaded and has less sugar in it. Or you can cook your own...haven't heard of an over the o****er- YET! :haha:

Laura- re:weight loss ...hmmm..I have been thinking about it. You would probably notice dropping faster if you cut something out and added something else. Like, for instance, I was eating those wicked wicked instant noodles, like just half a package a day and gained 8 pounds in a month! I cut those out and stopped gaining anything :shrug: Also- I found that items that spike my glucose make me gain weight faster so cut out crackers and added whole wheat toast (gluten free in your case) and peanut butter. For some reason even though the PB has fat in it it doesn't make me gain weight. I am thinking if you cut out the carbs, e.g., potatoes are evil! Pasta is evil....Sweet potatoes, even some squash is evil :haha: Anyway, I found by cutting out just a couple small items (they usually end up being one of your staple items :growlmad:) that helped a ton! :thumbup: What do you normally have for dinner? Here is my typical day:

Morning: 1/2 cup coffee with 2 slices whole wheat toast spread with PB.

Afternoon: 3 egg omelot packed full of tomatoe, green onion, green pepper, a slice of cheese.

Dinner: green tossed salad with red leaf lettuce, couple slices of broiled or baked chicken, tomato, celery, cucumber, etc...

Snacks: Usually I have ice cream before bed :blush: If I get hungry in the day- rarely happens on this diet- I eat something like a yogurt cup, or something. I also snack (during the day!) on fresh fruit. A root beer...Hmm, and tons of water! :thumbup:

For some reason this works wonderfully for me. And I found out even the mini candy bars are evil! I had 2 BITES!! last night and my glucose spiked 40 points in about 10 minutes! Not worth getting heart palpitations over, so it's back to the basics for me :haha:


----------



## SLCMommy

*10 weeks, 5 days*
https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc7/314421_10151981434490268_2112226295_n.jpg

Today, I had my prenatal appointment. Doctor wanted an ultrasound too, so I walked across the hall to the ultrasound room. I knew from my previous ultrasounds that baby must have implanted or something a little late because the measurement of the baby didn't jive with when I'd suspect I would have ovulated but because my cycle was out of wack, I didn't question it. 

I freaked out when I see the baby. LOL! He/She is a lot bigger and fills up my womb a lot more than what I was expecting...and he said that I was measuring 10 weeks 5 days! Making me almost 11 weeks! (*whew* this week went by fast...lol!) Which makes more sense to me because it more so coincides with how far I THOUGHT I might have been originally. Apparently baby just needed to play a little catch-up in the growth department. Sooo exciting!!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Oh wow Ashley! Hey, another week and a couple days you'll be second tri sister! :thumbup: Almostover the ms hump :hugs: Awesome pic, btw, can see babes head and tummy so clearly! :cloud9: I am sooo excited for you and your dh! :happydance: Happy you got to do another US :)


----------



## akshustobemom

I have started taking clomid for the first time.

Tomo is my HSG..god scared


----------



## SpudsMama

Good luck with the HSG akshu :flower:

Lovely scan pic Ashley... I was put forward a week at my first scan and loved it! Skipping days in the first trimester is so satisfying :haha: xx


----------



## shradha

Just got my blood test done.....thyroid all normal...:happydance:, lipid normal....fasting sugar 95..... It was 90 so I am not happy.....hemoglobin from 13 it's 12.5 ok.... I am happy about thyroid..... Will be going to the endo ton Tuesday....I guess he may tell me to stop the pills... I am surprised coz I am having no sweets and have cut down sugar intake completely....I guess I need some physical exercise like walking...... If I can walk I don't have to worry....coz my food intake is very poor....so diet is not an issue...after mommy came I am completely taking rest. Can't take evening walks as it rains heavily everyday.....so I have started taking walks inside the house.... I keep Checking my bp it's always..117/76 - 120/76 which is normal.....


----------



## shradha

Ashley- you are so lucky...you have got the scan.....I have to ask the doctor about mine..... My first scan when I had calculated 7 weeks the baby showed 6 weeks within 2 weeks when i recalculated 8 weeks for my second scan baby was showing 9 week and 1 day.....:hugs:...is your MS fading away? Today I tried eating little and I had a terrible time.....so going back to salads.... now having lower back pain...

Coy- my mommy has told me to take care for the first three months....which I guess is correct....even the doctor has told me to be extra careful....becoz of the thyroid......as this is my first baby....we all are taking extra care.... My mom had a difficult pregnancy......so she is worried about me.....I can't think about a second pregnancy....just want this 9 months to pass quickly...as I am having a terrible time.....you are strong to go for a third one....hats off.....

Akshu- All the best for tom's appointment.....:thumbup: and don't worry everything will go good..... Do not panic.....be strong.... You will be fine.:hugs:

Msperry- now you know the problem, so you can act accordingly.... You will find many have conceived after taking clomid....so nothing to worry....just have your pills and soon you will give us good news:happydance:...:thumbup:

Laura- that was so sweet of your mom to give you such a lovely present:happydance:... Felt so good just thinking about it..... 

Steph- missing you.....


----------



## shradha

Emma- just keep checking on you.......must be waiting patiently...:hugs: so close...... :happydance:.... Are you feeling any discomforts?


----------



## SpudsMama

shradha said:


> Emma- just keep checking on you.......must be waiting patiently...:hugs: so close...... :happydance:.... Are you feeling any discomforts?

Apart from a few cramps in my back this morning, I feel fine :thumbup: The heat is a bit of a nightmare but as long as I stay inside it doesn't bother me too much. 

Don't worry about feeling sick for much longer Shradha... you should start to pick up soon :hugs:


----------



## SLCMommy

emma, are you going to deliever in a hospital?


----------



## SpudsMama

SLCMommy said:


> emma, are you going to deliever in a hospital?

A midwife led birthing centre... kind of like a halfway point between a hospital and home. They make them feel like a home from home, and that's the impression I got when I went for a look around last week. You can only have G&A and water for pain relief though... if you get there in labour, but can't handle the pain you have to be transferred to the local hospital which is just around the corner.


----------



## msperry1984

Hello ladies nothing to update right now just playing the waiting game..hoping that I will get my bfp soon..loved the new ultrasound pics..keepem coming.. :)


----------



## lauraemily17

Good luck with your hsg Akshu, I've heard they can make you more fertile!!

Msperry - there's lots of info on here about clomid. Seems to work quite well from what I recall from my ttc forum days. 

Ashley - fab scan picture. Glad everything's going well. 

Shradha - glad everything's looking good with you health wise & hopefully your ms will get better soon.

Coy - how are you? Is it any cooler there now? It's been beautiful here & I've actually managed to get myself a bit if a tan, yay!!

Steph - hope you & your boys are well. Love the recent pics of Brandon with his gorgeous smile. Aren't our boys growing up quickly?!

Took this of Xander today. He's got a dimple now!! I love dimples, so pleased he's inherited it although surprised. It's from my side of the family, lots of cousins have them but I don't, I always wanted them! Guess I must still have the gene for them. 

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/842d381b.jpg


----------



## Grey Eyes

O my gosh, *Laura*- what a beautiful little boy you have! That dimple is gorgeous, what aheartbreaker! :thumbup: Lol, I laugh just looking at his face, babies are sooo expressive! And so honest :hugs: Re: my weather- yep, it was a tad cooler, at keast I had clouds for most of the day so was able to work on the garage junk from about 9:30 this morning until 6 tonight.. I am pooped but got lots done. Right now it is (drumroll!) raing! :rain: Yesssss, I love the rain right now! :cloud9:

*Shradha*- sounds like you are doing some better with the ms and at least know what you can and can't eat with it...soon that will fade though :thumbup: Why the back pain? Have you been lifting? It is very common in pregnancy though, so no worries. 

*Akshu*- gl with the hsg, I haven't read too much about it yet but you have inspired me to research! :thumbup:

*Emma*- the birthing center soounds awesome, I am lucky this local hospital has a nice L & D room. They have your typical hospital bed to actually deliver on but then you get moved to a very nice cozy room with a bed and quilts, and recliner chairs, personal bathroom, etc... :hugs:

*Ashley*- how are you today? Try not to stress too much about your location right now, I know it is tough,e specially iwth the kids in school and stuff, but try not to stress tooo awful much! :hugs: Hows your ms lately? And, um, AHEM-- bump pics??:growlmad: lol! You will be second tri soon, we need pics! :haha:

*MsPerry*- so glad you are coming on again, I missed your posts! Got my fx'd for you! Now you can focus on ovulating and nailing that egg! :haha:


----------



## shradha

Thanx..Emma and Laura:hugs:....just wanted to ask you all ......when you were in your 1st trim....what was your blood sugar count? Did you have a test in the 7th month for diabetes? My SIL who is 7th month preg has some test like that and she is very worried.....her readings are going like crazy...:shrug:

Emma- wow...giving birth in water sounds interesting..... But aren't you having rains there? How many months do you generally have summers? I can imagine the heat.....had a terrible time last 3 months.....

Laura- Xander is very cute.....I like his dimples......In my fathers side most of his uncles have blue eyes.....and all my cousins have brown eyes...only I have dimple chin and dark black eyes......I got it from my mom....so I hope my child will get something from me.....:happydance:.....Laura....Xander may even get your curls......:hugs:.... Seeing him smiling must be an amazing feeling.....thanx for the pic.....you made my day.....I am happy:happydance:

Msperry- all the best...fingers crossed for you.:thumbup:


----------



## SpudsMama

Shradha - it's been raining here a lot recently, but the last few days we've had the sun come out... it's been mid-high twenties (celsius) where I am. Nothing compared to what you and Coy have to deal with, but I've never been good in the warm weather :nope:


----------



## SLCMommy

Maybe i am weird, but i love rain. There is something so peaceful about thunder, lightning, etc...


----------



## lauraemily17

SLCMommy said:


> Maybe i am weird, but i love rain. There is something so peaceful about thunder, lightning, etc...

I hate thunder & lightening, it actually still scares me a little!! I know what you mean about rain but not in the middle of summer!! It's just been rediculous this year, weird weird weather. On the day Xander was born we had hail the size of golf balls that caused lots of damage. They went through the roof of my Mums garage & my fil study!!


----------



## akshustobemom

thanx laura and coy..

got hsg results..right tube blocked and left tube is good. will meet on monday.

Laura...xander is soooooooooooooooooooo cute. i wanna hold him tightly...


----------



## Grey Eyes

*Akshu-* they have a process that is fairly simple to unblock the tube. I heard of another lady on bnb that had a blocked right tube...she said the process to unblock it is similar tot he dye injection...tiny bit of discomfort then- free at last! :thumbup: Quick and simple. Glad you cauht it!

*Shradha*- black (or at least dark) eyes seem to dominate. I have light grey eyes and both my dd's have brown eyes. Strange though- their dad has black eyes like yours and T has reddish brown eyes and Kat has Green/Brown eyes :haha: I am so curious to see this dd!

*Ashley*- I am with you all the way, ILOVE thunder and lightening and rain! In fact when dh and I first met there was a rain storm to beat all (in SLC) and we stood out in it. Got TOTALLY soaked but it was AWESOME! I always sleep better when it storms hard.:cloud9: In fact it started to rain about 9 pm last night and rained all night :cloud9:

*Laura-* how's your bumpkin today? Hopefully yu are getting some better rest. Not likely :roll: but hopefully :haha:


----------



## Grey Eyes

AFM- the garage and I are not friends today :growlmad: so think I will stay iin and work indoors :thumbup: I am sick of the garage for a day :haha: Closets- here I come :bodyb:


----------



## lauraemily17

I spent the afternoon back in hospital! :dohh: I just love our a&e dept!!

I've had some really heavy bleeding which may still be post partum or the Dr thinks it may be my first period. It's an awful lot of bright red bleeding though, not at all usual for me & worse than it was straight after delivery!!

When I was first put on warfarin I was told to get medical advice straight away if I have any increase in bleeding so thought I ought to get it checked. Thankfully my blood clotting levels are good, there's a risk they can be too high causing internal bleeding. I've just got to take some hormone tablets when I bleed to reduce it or something like that, gotta see my Dr on Monday. 

Coy - what's the garage done to you? Is it hiding things?! 

Akshu - do you feel a bit better now you have a reason why you're having difficulties?! Its good news that it's fixable. 

Shradha - I never had my blood sugar checked while I was pregnant. I actually don't want Xander to have my curls!! They can be a pain for boys but if I have a daughter one day I'd be gutted if she didn't have my curls!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> I spent the afternoon back in hospital! :dohh: I just love our a&e dept!!
> 
> I've had some really heavy bleeding which may still be post partum or the Dr thinks it may be my first period. It's an awful lot of bright red bleeding though, not at all usual for me & worse than it was straight after delivery!!
> 
> When I was first put on warfarin I was told to get medical advice straight away if I have any increase in bleeding so thought I ought to get it checked. Thankfully my blood clotting levels are good, there's a risk they can be too high causing internal bleeding. I've just got to take some hormone tablets when I bleed to reduce it or something like that, gotta see my Dr on Monday.
> 
> Coy - what's the garage done to you? Is it hiding things?!
> 
> Akshu - do you feel a bit better now you have a reason why you're having difficulties?! Its good news that it's fixable.
> 
> Shradha - I never had my blood sugar checked while I was pregnant. I actually don't want Xander to have my curls!! They can be a pain for boys but if I have a daughter one day I'd be gutted if she didn't have my curls!!


Laura- :saywhat: Did your doc not take you very seriously then? :growlmad: I am trying to remember when my first AF showed up after delivery...I know it was not bright red and flowing hard though. I am glad you are getting it checked. K, I know- tmi- but if you are filling a pad every 2-3 hours you need to go to emergency. Don't do like I did when you bleed and try to "tough it out" until you pass out :nope: What's up with you and the weekends :huh: The doctor expects you to hold your illness until MOnday :haha: Grrrrr! Ours do ere also, but we demand an on-call. Do they have on-call doctors in UK and open 24-hour emergency care units?

Re: the garage. Yes it has done something to me....demanded WAAAY too much of my time! :haha:


----------



## lauraemily17

It was our hospital emergency dept that I went to as I was filling a pad every 2 hours. There are some walk in centres open at the weekend but not 24 hours & they only have basic care really. If you want a gp there are emergency locums but they mostly tell you to go to the hospitals accident & emergency! 

They were good & took blood & checked obs. Blood was fine & clotting was at 2.6. Mine needs to be between 2 & 3 to prevent further blood clots, it basically means my blood will take 2 - 3 seconds to clot rather than the normal 1 second. Because of that my bleeding is heavier & very red. My haemoglobin levels & bp were good so they weren't worried about blood loss. if my numbers had have been above 3 it would be too high & I'd be at risk of other bleeding which is why it's checked regularly. I'm on weekly routine checks at the mo.


----------



## SLCMommy

Do you all want a lovely vision? LOL :blush:

..........I totally just puked up a fish sandwich. Eghhh....:sick:


----------



## Grey Eyes

SLCMommy said:


> Do you all want a lovely vision? LOL :blush:
> 
> ..........I totally just puked up a fish sandwich. Eghhh....:sick:

K, yeah, ummm....No, I coulda done without that vision :haha: lol! Oh just a word of advice- I would avoid fish like the plague if I were you while prego--my pharmacist actually refused to sell me Coral Calcium because as she put it "I would not consume anythiung derived from the water while pregnant". She was talking about pollutants and toxins, scary. I'm not a fish eater anyway, but never and no thanks! :sick: Just as an aside too, I remember you sending hubby out once to get you shrimp and you puked that up too. Maybe just your body's way of telling you no? :shrug: 

But I'm with ya sister- I'll go puke now too, :haha: Poor Ashley, feel better! :hugs:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura- if you keep filling a pad every 2 hours then def go in again in the morning as you will lose too much...I worry about hemmhoraging, you know? If you feel at all faint GO! Also- drink lots of water and eat something salty to help you keep some fluid in :nope:


----------



## lauraemily17

Grey Eyes said:


> Laura- if you keep filling a pad every 2 hours then def go in again in the morning as you will lose too much...I worry about hemmhoraging, you know? If you feel at all faint GO! Also- drink lots of water and eat something salty to help you keep some fluid in :nope:

I will, it actually started to slow down last night but back heavy again this morning. I felt a little light headed yesterday morning with it but not today. I am thinking its my first af now as I've had a spot break out, classic af symptom for me. I've also got a headache, another symptom but it nay be down to the 4 hours if broken sleep I had last night!! Desperately trying to get Xander back to sleep so I can grab another couple if hours!! My sis is here so may be handing him over to her when he next wakes up!! How do you function on such little sleep Coy?? I'm dreading having to go back to work & function on less than 8 hours sleep!! I'm going to be a walking zombie!!

Think i'm just going to have to accept much heavier afs now I'm on blood thinners but like you say try & keep my fluid levels up.


----------



## lauraemily17

SLCMommy said:


> Do you all want a lovely vision? LOL :blush:
> 
> ..........I totally just puked up a fish sandwich. Eghhh....:sick:

:haha: given how bad your morning sickness is you were brave to even have tried it!! I like fish but not in sandwiches, unless it's a fish finger!! Do you guys get them out there? Fish finger sandwiches are heaven!!


----------



## SpudsMama

Ashley, that almost tops the spaghetti bath... but not quite :haha:

Laura, the blood thinners will probably make AF's a real nightmare. Not that great anyway, but even more so when you've just had nine months off from them as well! :hugs:


----------



## lauraemily17

SpudsMama said:


> Ashley, that almost tops the spaghetti bath... but not quite :haha:
> 
> Laura, the blood thinners will probably make AF's a real nightmare. Not that great anyway, but even more so when you've just had nine months off from them as well! :hugs:

I've had 9 months worth of bleeding since giving birth i recon!! My bleeding wasn't that bad to start with they thought because of the haemeridge I had after giving birth but it hasnt stopped for more than a day in the past 6 weeks!! It gets lighter & lighter then comes back again!! Then since being on blood thinners it got heavier when it came back! Now to have gone straight into af is really annoying!! It's totally killed our sex life. I felt healed enough to give it a go around 4 weeks but haven't been able to due to the bleeding. I just know its not going to be my usual 7 day af, it's going to last weeks!!


----------



## Steph32

Hey! Wow, where do you all find the time to post! I've missed you guys but I barely have any time to sleep let alone come online! Coy, that's amazing you can function on so little sleep. I am used to getting 9 hours (without kid interruption) and when I get any less i just start accruing sleep debt. Brandon still doesn't sleep for more than 3 hours at a time. Including nighttime. And keeping Nicholas under control has been a challenge. He's been acting up a lot-- I know there is the terrible twos, but what about the fours??

Laura, sorry you are taking so long to heal... I just stopped bleeding (I think)... and it was definitely on and off for a while, just when I thought it was gone it would come back. I hear it's perfectly normal to continue bleeding for 12 weeks or so. And you being on the blood thinners, that can't be helping. I didn't read much of the past posts, but have your clots cleared up?

Emma- HOME STRETCH! Almost there! I haven't read your journal yet, but I'm going to catch up right now to see if you're getting close!


----------



## SpudsMama

Welcome back Steph :flower: I'm sorry Nicholas has been acting up lately, has he fully adjusted to Brandon being here yet? I hope bubs starts to sleep through a little longer soon! xx


----------



## msperry1984

ok now for my rant and if any of you ladies can relate at all please fill me in with your details....ok so about 3 years i ahd the mirena put in for birth control and had severe reactions or problems to it although my doctors said the problems i was having had nothing to do with it i still beleive that it was due to mirena as i did not have these issues until the implantation of mirena..they included severe pelvic pain,pain when urinating, pain with intercourse, anxiety attacks,depression, mood swings, swollen lymph nodes especially in groin area, bacteria vaginosis, bladder infection, fatigue..the lists goes on..after having this birth control method in for a few short months while the symptoms i was having had gotten better they have still not gone away..and still the doctors i have seen will not say that my problems are linked to the mirena use..i have been doing research and now i also believe that my infertility is because of this awful drug as well. i have another appointment this coming week to speak again to my doctor and also to have a blood test to check for silicone poisioning which has been linked also to the mirena and the symptoms of this poisioning include all the things i have had and listed above..i am now seeking legal advice in reguards to a lawsuit against the makers of mirena..how many women have to go through this type of pain and heart ache and some even death because of mirena...i know i am ranting and hoping for other out there who have experienced the same thing to come forward and step up..the amount of money and time i have spent on doctors does not even compare to the metal state this awful drug has caused and now the icing on the cake as if the monthly pains aren't enough i'm now infertile as well..well that's out now just have to try and stay strong and wait for my appointment and then possible surgery


----------



## lauraemily17

Great to hear from you Steph :hugs: Brandon looks even more gorgeous in his recent smiley pics!! How's his medical issues? Are they improving? I was wondering the same as Emma re Nicholas. 

I think clots have cleared up as my main symptoms have gone. Still get some chest pain occasionally & get out if breath quite easily but nowhere near as bad & think it's just the damage left from the clots. Still need treatment for prob 6 months to make sure no more develope. Waiting for a haematology appointment & seeing a respiratory specialist in November. Hopefully finally in the mend!!

Have any of you watched the closing ceremony of the Olympics? Towards the end a band called Take That sing rule the world. Not sure if you'll have heard of them out if the uk but they were a huge boy band in the 90's & got can together about 5 years ago I think and are as popular as ever, I love them!! Anyhow the lead singer of the band, Gary Barlow lost his baby daughter who was still born just last week & he found the strength to stand up & sing that song. Such a beautiful song with lyrics which must have been so hard to sing, here's the first 5 lines. 

You light, the skies up above me
A star, so bright you blind me
Don't close your eyes
Don't fade away
Don't fade away

What an truly amazing & brave man. My heart breaks for him & his family :cry:


----------



## Steph32

Laura- Awww, that is so sweet... how sad though. I have never heard of that band... maybe vaguely... but I don't think they were very popular here in the US. The most popular ones over here in the 90's were N Sync, Backstreet Boys and 98 degrees... I didn't watch the closing ceremonies yet, but I'm recording it. That's what I've done throughout the whole Olympics, recording the events and watching them later! My favorite to watch was the gymnastics.

Re: Brandon's medical issues, we go back to the cardiologist at 2 months old to see if he still has his murmur (it's called pulmonary branch stenosis)... if he does, he wants to do an echocardiogram to see exactly what is going on and make sure it's not a more serious problem. I have my hopes up that it is just an innocent murmur he will grow out of. Still having problems with the choking/congestion while feeding... I'm trying not to get too worried about it, because they say as long as he's gaining weight, not getting a fever, then it is not making him sick. They say if he was aspirating, he would be truly sick. And he appears very healthy and gaining lots of weight! I still worry that he is "micro-aspirating" and hoping that it is not something that slowly accrues and causes damage over time. But we've seen different ENT's and got second opinions, I don't really know what more to do about it... I don't want to have to go through so much testing, especially swallow studies or scans that would expose him to radiation at this young age. So... another thing I'm just hoping he needs to "mature" into.

Re: Nicholas I think he's just going through that whole "but I thought the world revolved around me" stage. He's not getting 100% of our attention (which he was used to) and no matter how much attention we give him it is never enough... so he doesn't listen and acts out... this was something I was fearing from the time I got pregnant... I was also afraid to have another boy because I always wanted Nicholas to feel like he was my baby boy... I didn't want him to feel like he is taking a backseat to his younger brother. But, it is what it is... definitely not playing favorites and don't want him to feel that way, but babies just demand more and he needs to learn that. Not sure exactly what else to do.

Msperry- I don't have direct experience with Mirena, but I was having a casual conversation with my acupuncturist about it, and she says she constantly sees women come through her practice with infertility issues as a result of the IUD. Most women aren't told this in so many words, but she said that how it prevents pregnancy is by putting the uterus in a constant inflammatory state... eventually resulting in things like painful periods and infertility issues. Doesn't sound too great when you think about it like that huh? And it makes me mad that doctors don't tell you this... there are many teen moms that are encouraged to use this and they are not given full informed consent. Even older women don't really ask their doctors enough questions about side effects and the consequences of using such types of birth control.


----------



## msperry1984

Steph32 said:


> Laura- Awww, that is so sweet... how sad though. I have never heard of that band... maybe vaguely... but I don't think they were very popular here in the US. The most popular ones over here in the 90's were N Sync, Backstreet Boys and 98 degrees... I didn't watch the closing ceremonies yet, but I'm recording it. That's what I've done throughout the whole Olympics, recording the events and watching them later! My favorite to watch was the gymnastics.
> 
> Re: Brandon's medical issues, we go back to the cardiologist at 2 months old to see if he still has his murmur (it's called pulmonary branch stenosis)... if he does, he wants to do an echocardiogram to see exactly what is going on and make sure it's not a more serious problem. I have my hopes up that it is just an innocent murmur he will grow out of. Still having problems with the choking/congestion while feeding... I'm trying not to get too worried about it, because they say as long as he's gaining weight, not getting a fever, then it is not making him sick. They say if he was aspirating, he would be truly sick. And he appears very healthy and gaining lots of weight! I still worry that he is "micro-aspirating" and hoping that it is not something that slowly accrues and causes damage over time. But we've seen different ENT's and got second opinions, I don't really know what more to do about it... I don't want to have to go through so much testing, especially swallow studies or scans that would expose him to radiation at this young age. So... another thing I'm just hoping he needs to "mature" into.
> 
> Re: Nicholas I think he's just going through that whole "but I thought the world revolved around me" stage. He's not getting 100% of our attention (which he was used to) and no matter how much attention we give him it is never enough... so he doesn't listen and acts out... this was something I was fearing from the time I got pregnant... I was also afraid to have another boy because I always wanted Nicholas to feel like he was my baby boy... I didn't want him to feel like he is taking a backseat to his younger brother. But, it is what it is... definitely not playing favorites and don't want him to feel that way, but babies just demand more and he needs to learn that. Not sure exactly what else to do.
> 
> Msperry- I don't have direct experience with Mirena, but I was having a casual conversation with my acupuncturist about it, and she says she constantly sees women come through her practice with infertility issues as a result of the IUD. Most women aren't told this in so many words, but she said that how it prevents pregnancy is by putting the uterus in a constant inflammatory state... eventually resulting in things like painful periods and infertility issues. Doesn't sound too great when you think about it like that huh? And it makes me mad that doctors don't tell you this... there are many teen moms that are encouraged to use this and they are not given full informed consent. Even older women don't really ask their doctors enough questions about side effects and the consequences of using such types of birth control.

Strobe- sad thing is before gettin the merina put in I specifically asked my Dr if there were any risks to worry about especially fertility because i knew I wanted more kids and she reassured me that was not a concern with merina and it was promoted highly to be effective bc for a five year span the only warning she gave was that if it was not properly placed could puncture the uterus and cause problems and that's why they measured your cervix to ensure that didnt happen but from the time I had it placed to now 3 years latter I am still having issues and now come to find out infertility ad well I would never recommend this form of bc to anyone if I had been properly warned about these possible side effects I would have opted to continue taking the pill everyday. It's gotten to the point that the constant roller coaster of pain and discomfort is effecting my daily lifrand wish I could find more answers or even a cure to this as its becoming debilitating physically and emotionally


----------



## SLCMommy

msperry: i personally know a woman who had SUCH a hard time getting pregnant after the Mirena iud. she did end up with a baby but it wasnt until awhile of trying. I also lost a baby at 14 weeks gestation in January, and while I have no proof....I sincerely think my mirena caused it somehow since i got pregnant just three months after i had it out. I also know someone personally too who had a loss not long after she had her iud out. I would NEVER suggest an iud, let alone the mirena to anyone for birth.control.


----------



## SLCMommy

my breats JUST started to be really sore.......kind of late, huh? I also havd been CRAVING tomato sandwiches! Had two tonight. Mmmmmm!


----------



## msperry1984

SLCMommy said:


> msperry: i personally know a woman who had SUCH a hard time getting pregnant after the Mirena iud. she did end up with a baby but it wasnt until awhile of trying. I also lost a baby at 14 weeks gestation in January, and while I have no proof....I sincerely think my mirena caused it somehow since i got pregnant just three months after i had it out. I also know someone personally too who had a loss not long after she had her iud out. I would NEVER suggest an iud, let alone the mirena to anyone for birth.control.[/QUOTE. Sorry to hear about your lose that's one thing I am afraid if if i do finally get prego is mc did you have any other issues with the iud I have had horrible pain every month from about mid cycle till af starts then feel better for a few days to a week then name the cycle starts all over again..my Dr suggested I have surgery to check for endometriosis but i have a feeling if i go through with surgery they may find something worse or I'm scared they will idk I just want some relief but funny thing is the last two months when i had taken clomid aside from being an emotional mess I actually felt better did not have one episode of the swollen glands in my groin which have become almost unbearable..


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph- wow, great to &#8220;see&#8221; you again, we have all been missing you! :hugs: Re: sleep deprivation&#8230;is there anything else? :huh: LOL! I did take a nap yesterday though and stunned myself! I just went into the bedroom to reverse the fans in the window and then I woke up about an hour later :shrug: Re: Nicholas bad behavior&#8230;sounds totally normal! I&#8217;d make a quick assessment from my own past experience with T and Kat and venture to say he is a bit jealous. So hard for them to not be, especially when they had mom all to themselves for so long! Teagen was that way, she became very moody and acted out almost constantly after a couple weeks. Then as time went on and she realized mom and dad still loved her very much she relaxed. Kat is showing signs of that impending problem already&#8230;the other day I brought some blankets in out of storage and she grabbed her Christmas Grinch blanket and roughly stated &#8220;The baby CANNOT think that she can have this TOO! It mine and Teagens- for cuddling!&#8221; and marched out of the room. :roll: That plainly outlined where her concerns lay! :haha: Poor little ones, they go through a lot of mental anguish! I know it is hard but I tried to find time to make sure T had her own time with Kat when she was a baby. Let her sit and hold the baby, etc, but also tried to do special things with her, trip to the library or museum, even for just half an hour, so she understood she was still important :thumbup:

Laura- ugh, AF is a nightmare most of the time anyway- blood thinners makes it even worse. What has your doc recommended?

Ashley- you too with the tomato sandwiches?! Wow, I ate tons of those, mmmm! :haha:

Msperry- wow, mirea does sound like a nightmare! :growlmad: I have no experience with it but I do know I took the Depo Provera shot for 2 years and was consequently infertile for nearly four years! It took me an additional 2 to get my AF back with Clomid and Black Cohosh. I am so glad that you are researching it and getting an attorney! Way to go girl! I am confident you will shake the effects of the drug but it is so infuriating!


AFM- I am pooped with a capital "P" tonight. Not sure why. I *did* have to write a miserably long essay on the boring subject of corrections :roll: and make it sound interesting :haha: ow, anyway, it took me half the day but thank GOD I am done with it now! lol! Ugh, ready for a nice shower and, something healthy to snak on (yes, ice cream counts :ice cream: ) lol...

Hm, I skipped the garage last couple days as I am just heartily sick of it. I have not got round to the closets however as laundry is kicking my butt! WOW there is a lot to do to prep for a new baby! :shock: Like I had forgotten or something :shrug: Anyways, I have been sorting baby clothes :wacko: and am making progress. Got sorted what I need for the first 6 months and am stopping there! I will continue when the time arrives! :thumbup: Today I caught up all the household laundry (what is UP with that? :shrug: :huh:) and finally got a start on baby stuff, did a huge load of baby blankets-- I found over 25 blankets in storage along with a ton of almost new burp cloths :thumbup: Better not be without those! :haha: It is so funny when you have kids...My dh is usually so discliplined with his clothes, etc, because of the Marines. One day he was wearing an extremely expensive leather vest over his western gear and I pointed out that he had a huge burp-up stain and what looked like a booger on his shoulder :sick:. He stared at me for a momet then said "....And?" as though I'd lost my mind! :rofl: Kids'll do that to ya....:haha:


----------



## shradha

Laura- oh dear...so much flow...hope you are feeling better...

Steph- Nicholas will understand....he is small now..with age everything will be fine.

Coy- i didnt lift any weight....sometimes when I sit I have terrible pain....
Good you are having some rest.....

Msperry - :thumbup: for appointment....I am sure you will be prego soon:happydance:....

Akshu- the block is easily curable.....so don't worry....it sounds and looks scary.....but now a days....all these procedures are easily done. Soon you will give us good news.....fingers crossed for you...GL..:thumbup:

Ashley- I too am having cucumber and tomato sandwich :happydance:... My breasts are tender.....skin is very dry....have to apply cream in the whole body....

Oh I am feeling sick.....feel like puking:nope:


----------



## msperry1984

So i spoke with a dr today who is going to work with me in detoxing this aweful stuff that's left over in my body after having the mirena and he believes that after my body is detoxed that my progesterone levels will come back and i will have no problems with the ''o'' and should be able to get prego although this detox process can take over a year before the toxins are out of my body i have hope now and have a dr that will listen to my concerns and not just tell me i am crazy fr thinking the cause of all my pain and probelms including infertility was the mirena


----------



## Grey Eyes

Shradha- I am sorry you are sick, it will fade though given time :thumbup: Just think- before too long you will have your baby in your arms! :happydance:

MsPerry- I am so glad you have found a great doctor! And detoxing is such a positive thing, it will help immensley I am sure!

AFM- stilled pooped today, I stayed up til almost 1 am doing school last night...today I am actually doing baby laundry :happydance: Got all my blankets washed and folded, washed all the white onsies and tops, and now the other onsies and body suits. Also went and got a package of newborn diapers, rash creme, and wipes :thumbup: So technically ready for whenever :haha:


----------



## Steph32

msperry1984 said:


> So i spoke with a dr today who is going to work with me in detoxing this aweful stuff that's left over in my body after having the mirena and he believes that after my body is detoxed that my progesterone levels will come back and i will have no problems with the ''o'' and should be able to get prego although this detox process can take over a year before the toxins are out of my body i have hope now and have a dr that will listen to my concerns and not just tell me i am crazy fr thinking the cause of all my pain and probelms including infertility was the mirena

You might want to think about doing some things to heal your uterus... remember it is a powerful and self-healing organ (that's why so many of us go through so many problems, m/c's, surgeries, etc and yet still able to get pregnant)... try taking red raspberry leaf, that will help strengthen your uterus, also doing things like massage (look into mayan abdominal massage) or rubbing castor oil on your abdomen to increase blood flow to the area for healing...


----------



## Steph32

Coy, I can't believe you are in your thirties already! (weeks that is) Boy I was gone for a while.


----------



## lauraemily17

Steph32 said:


> msperry1984 said:
> 
> 
> So i spoke with a dr today who is going to work with me in detoxing this aweful stuff that's left over in my body after having the mirena and he believes that after my body is detoxed that my progesterone levels will come back and i will have no problems with the ''o'' and should be able to get prego although this detox process can take over a year before the toxins are out of my body i have hope now and have a dr that will listen to my concerns and not just tell me i am crazy fr thinking the cause of all my pain and probelms including infertility was the mirena
> 
> You might want to think about doing some things to heal your uterus... remember it is a powerful and self-healing organ (that's why so many of us go through so many problems, m/c's, surgeries, etc and yet still able to get pregnant)... try taking red raspberry leaf, that will help strengthen your uterus, also doing things like massage (look into mayan abdominal massage) or rubbing castor oil on your abdomen to increase blood flow to the area for healing...Click to expand...

You are so knowledgable on natural healing! I've missed your advice. Anything for fighting sleep baby?!


----------



## lauraemily17

Grey Eyes said:


> Shradha- I am sorry you are sick, it will fade though given time :thumbup: Just think- before too long you will have your baby in your arms! :happydance:
> 
> MsPerry- I am so glad you have found a great doctor! And detoxing is such a positive thing, it will help immensley I am sure!
> 
> AFM- stilled pooped today, I stayed up til almost 1 am doing school last night...today I am actually doing baby laundry :happydance: Got all my blankets washed and folded, washed all the white onsies and tops, and now the other onsies and body suits. Also went and got a package of newborn diapers, rash creme, and wipes :thumbup: So technically ready for whenever :haha:

Yay for getting the clothes sorted, I felt lots more organised once I'd done that.


----------



## SLCMommy

Steph32 said:


> Coy, I can't believe you are in your thirties already! (weeks that is) Boy I was gone for a while.

I thought you meant age. I was like _Steph_!!! LOL!! :rofl::kiss:


----------



## SLCMommy

Msperry: I had TONS of issues with the mirena IUD.
* Hair falling out
*Irregular periods - from none to lasting an entire three months at a time
*Tender breasts like I was pregnant
*Constant cramps
*Bad acne
*My vaginal PH balance was off (tmi)

theres more but I'd have to think.. haha


----------



## SLCMommy

Coy: tomatoes, tomatoes, tomatoes!!! Even those I tossed up a tomato sandwich today it wasn't bad coming back up. LOL. So, I shall eat my cravings! :)


----------



## shradha

Yesterday my poor baby starved:cry:.....whatever I was taking in.....was coming out....:nope:.....felt so weak......today I started th day with biscuits. Just had 2...high fibre....ohhhh..what a relief....didn't puke.......planning to have tomato sandwich for lunch......yesterday my uncle and aunt had come to visit me from Dubai.....what a day to see me...was sick...they felt bad seeing me like that....I feel the quantity of my vomits have increased from the past 2 days.....earlier I used to vomit but not mu entire food.....now everything is coming out and my stomach feels empty....ohhh I am getting worried....

Another 10 days for my 12th week scan.....so excited..... Hopefully this time can get the scan in my hand and not just the report.....

coy- laundry day today....thinking about laundry...it's time for me too to do laundry today....

Laura, Steph, Emma, Coy....I guess after few months I need your advice on what to do and how to do in the later stage of pregnancy.... I know there is nothing to be worried about...it's just..you all have experience...which I would love to use....


----------



## Grey Eyes

SLCMommy said:


> Steph32 said:
> 
> 
> Coy, I can't believe you are in your thirties already! (weeks that is) Boy I was gone for a while.
> 
> I thought you meant age. I was like _Steph_!!! LOL!! :rofl::kiss:Click to expand...

Yeah! I was like _*Steph*_ too! :haha: LOL! I knew what she meant thogh :haha: Funny...:roll: Wow, but I am 37 now...almost 40 when did that happen :growlmad: But whats funny is I don't feel like it, I feel, well, pretty darn good :rofl: And yeah, I can't believe I am 30 weeks already :shock: It seems to be going by faster which is why I feel this sudden urge to get everything ready. It's like I can't stop and rest until everything is in order you know? Today I dumped the girls stuff out of the drawers of the changing table, added liners, then the diapers, wipes, and rash creme to one, onsies and tops to another, blankets in the last one. The other load is still drying :roll: Plus the diapers are newborn which I was worried about and dh went and bought some size 1's.... Now I am looking at maternity pads and getting the suitcase ready. And getting stuff ready for winter for the family as I won't want to do all of that in the next few weeks!


----------



## Grey Eyes

shradha said:


> Yesterday my poor baby starved:cry:.....whatever I was taking in.....was coming out....:nope:.....felt so weak......today I started th day with biscuits. Just had 2...high fibre....ohhhh..what a relief....didn't puke.......planning to have tomato sandwich for lunch......yesterday my uncle and aunt had come to visit me from Dubai.....what a day to see me...was sick...they felt bad seeing me like that....I feel the quantity of my vomits have increased from the past 2 days.....earlier I used to vomit but not mu entire food.....now everything is coming out and my stomach feels empty....ohhh I am getting worried....
> 
> Another 10 days for my 12th week scan.....so excited..... Hopefully this time can get the scan in my hand and not just the report.....
> 
> coy- laundry day today....thinking about laundry...it's time for me too to do laundry today....
> 
> Laura, Steph, Emma, Coy....I guess after few months I need your advice on what to do and how to do in the later stage of pregnancy.... I know there is nothing to be worried about...it's just..you all have experience...which I would love to use....

Nope, baby didn't starve! You are probably getting awful hungry but baes will take what (s)he needs from your ody :thumbup: So make certain you are taking your prenatals! Oh, also, ask your doc if you can drink stuff like the Atkins shakes....I found some for dh to drink as they are super high in protein, like 14 grams to one serving but only 1 gram of sugar and verrrryyyy low carbs. It is sweetened with sucralose though so you'd have to ask about that. They come in choclate :cloud9: I was thinking about drinking them but have not recently had any trouble keeping my food down. The tomatoe sandwiches and cucumber sandwiches always seemed to settle okay.

Also- Shrdaha, if you are puking 3 times a day or almost everything that you eat then you need to talk to your doc. Ashley has been taking some medicide that she says helps, you may need that. You cannot continue without some sustenance, if you are getting weak, then you need to confront your doctor about a remedy as soon as possible. Not just for babes but for you- your baby needs you ! :thumbup:


And I am always willing to talk about labor :haha: Any advice I can give I will. Hmmm....first thing that comes to mind, perenneial massage. Helped me wonders! Second thing...their stupid breathing techniques never worked for me :growlmad: but I think because my labors were so fast! Anyway my MW told me to not squeeze my legs together (always the first inclination of a laboring mother against the pain) but let them drop open, this aids in the baby coming down. Hmm....4th thing....Stay hydrated! I will thnk of more and will def be on here as you get closer to your edd! :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## msperry1984

SLCMommy said:


> Msperry: I had TONS of issues with the mirena IUD.
> * Hair falling out
> *Irregular periods - from none to lasting an entire three months at a time
> *Tender breasts like I was pregnant
> *Constant cramps
> *Bad acne
> *My vaginal PH balance was off (tmi)
> 
> theres more but I'd have to think.. haha

Well there's a lot of women that have had the same issues and worse including myself and even after having the mirena removed still have these symptoms like myself its been about three years since I had mine in and still have some of these same symptoms..do you know anything about sp cleanse..I'm thinking of trying it to fetid my liver..yesterday was a very bad day for me..felt as if i had flu like symptoms..all my bones hurt..I had swollen glass..on in my groin almost the size of a golf ball which finally burst this morning and it came up swollen in the matter of two days and became that big that quick today was day three and glad it burst and drained tmi it doesn't always drain this is one symptom that I've had from the beginning of the mirena that hasn't gone away and keeps coming back..I have just found a Dr who is going to make up a treatment plan for me as the other Dr I've seen has just given antibiotics over and over and they don't help. so I'm hoping to get my body well again detox and get this silicone out of my body and then try


----------



## Steph32

lauraemily17 said:


> Steph32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> msperry1984 said:
> 
> 
> So i spoke with a dr today who is going to work with me in detoxing this aweful stuff that's left over in my body after having the mirena and he believes that after my body is detoxed that my progesterone levels will come back and i will have no problems with the ''o'' and should be able to get prego although this detox process can take over a year before the toxins are out of my body i have hope now and have a dr that will listen to my concerns and not just tell me i am crazy fr thinking the cause of all my pain and probelms including infertility was the mirena
> 
> You might want to think about doing some things to heal your uterus... remember it is a powerful and self-healing organ (that's why so many of us go through so many problems, m/c's, surgeries, etc and yet still able to get pregnant)... try taking red raspberry leaf, that will help strengthen your uterus, also doing things like massage (look into mayan abdominal massage) or rubbing castor oil on your abdomen to increase blood flow to the area for healing...Click to expand...
> 
> You are so knowledgable on natural healing! I've missed your advice. Anything for fighting sleep baby?!Click to expand...

LOL!! If I knew, believe me I'd be using it!! ;)


----------



## Steph32

Coy and Ashley- Come on, you guys think I'd really say that, in regards to age?? LOL!! I'm in my mid thirties myself so I would never!

Shradha- Don't worry about your baby not getting anything. The baby actually takes all the nutrients they need from us, if anything we are the ones that are left with nothing! But, as long as you are taking your prenatals (they absorb quickly so if you get sick you'll likely to have already absorbed them) and trying to eat a balanced diet then you'll be fine. Also, when we get sick, it always looks like more than it actually is. They say that about babies who spit up too.


----------



## Steph32

So today I was surprised... I had my postpartum check-up and my midwife was asking me about birth control and what we planned to do... I told her that condoms were just fine, thank you, I really don't like any other forms of unnatural contraception... and she said she is a big proponent of the IUD, and proceeded to try to convince me that Mirena was something I should do! Of course I was thinking about what we talked about here, and what I have heard about it, and I couldn't believe that a midwife (someone who is all about natural childbirth and natural health) was telling me how great Mirena is. I wanted to tell her everything that I have heard, and I started to, but I wasn't in the mood to get into this drawn out debate about it... so to humor her I just let her give me a stupid pamphlet about it... since she loves it so much I wouldn't want to break her heart by refusing it... LOL


----------



## SLCMommy

Steph32 said:


> So today I was surprised... I had my postpartum check-up and my midwife was asking me about birth control and what we planned to do... I told her that condoms were just fine, thank you, I really don't like any other forms of unnatural contraception... and she said she is a big proponent of the IUD, and proceeded to try to convince me that Mirena was something I should do! Of course I was thinking about what we talked about here, and what I have heard about it, and I couldn't believe that a midwife (someone who is all about natural childbirth and natural health) was telling me how great Mirena is. I wanted to tell her everything that I have heard, and I started to, but I wasn't in the mood to get into this drawn out debate about it... so to humor her I just let her give me a stupid pamphlet about it... since she loves it so much I wouldn't want to break her heart by refusing it... LOL

LOL. I would strongly, suggest in a sincere way to not get it. However, it is your body, your choice so I wont judge you either way! :)


----------



## Steph32

No way!! Not getting it. I just politely took her pamphlet cause I wanted to just go home :)


----------



## lauraemily17

Steph32 said:


> So today I was surprised... I had my postpartum check-up and my midwife was asking me about birth control and what we planned to do... I told her that condoms were just fine, thank you, I really don't like any other forms of unnatural contraception... and she said she is a big proponent of the IUD, and proceeded to try to convince me that Mirena was something I should do! Of course I was thinking about what we talked about here, and what I have heard about it, and I couldn't believe that a midwife (someone who is all about natural childbirth and natural health) was telling me how great Mirena is. I wanted to tell her everything that I have heard, and I started to, but I wasn't in the mood to get into this drawn out debate about it... so to humor her I just let her give me a stupid pamphlet about it... since she loves it so much I wouldn't want to break her heart by refusing it... LOL

Funny, my midwife did the same!! Although not the merina 1, an iud with no hormones. Either way it's still a no go, like you we'll be going back to condoms, I'm not messing with hormones or anything invasive. Don't really like condoms either but it's the best of a bad lot of choices!! I've told DH when we're done having kids he can have the snip!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

*Steph*- no I didn't really think that! :haha: I am never sensative about my age by the way, I am the one with body issues, remember! :rofl: I have self image issues, lol (jk). Anyway I can't believe your mw! :shock: Yeah, they are supposed to be all about natural stuff...then again my mw recommended the danged dep provera and that is evil too :growlmad: I wish I had never gotten on it. Never will again! How did everything else go? Hope she didn't have to do a smear of any kind that is alway scary after labor!

*Laura-* the snip? :nope: really? :nope: Scary too :haha: Lol, but I think you ladies are right, best to just take the safe route. No snip for my dh though he would never- we'll practice the old timing routine and I'll probably end up prego again :haha:

*Shradha-* how are you tonight? Are you feeling any better?

*Ashley*- how about you? Getting rest I hope.
*
Msperry*- glad you are doing the detox and hope your doc can help you with the bursting glands sounds painful as heck :hugs:

*AFM*- :haha: Today I was miserable and exhausted :shrug: I am not sure if babes has shifted the other direction or what but my lower tummy pelvic region feels like it's going to split apart and she keeps kicking the hell oughtta me! :growlmad: I mean HARD too! She's super strong :cloud9: She is either doing jumping jax in there or break-dancing :haha: Anyway, I am sure feeling it. Super uncomfortable and pretty painful kicks, naughty child. Plus I am having tons of cm which is annoying (tmi, sorry :blush:) Not sure why I am having this getting ready rush :shrug: but am just going with it and trying to get everything done.

Other than that I did the usual laundry stuff, went and bought some maternity pads :thumbup:, packed baby diapers, onsies, body suits, baby blanket and my robe, and a bunch of crisp one dollar bills so dh can run cold coke from the machines for me :haha: Obviously I am referring to my suitcase for the hospital. Still have to pack extra clothes for me and the girls and a shirt for dh...although both labors he got totally bloody and wouldn't change til we got home :shrug: He's such a Marine sometimes :roll: lol. Got a few weeks yet but as one was late and one was early I want to be ready! :thumbup:


----------



## SLCMommy

Coy, My MS is off and on. It sucks still :(

As far as birth control, I'm not doing anything after the baby either. I have tried almost all of them and I hate every.single.one. I hate condoms,too. Last time I used one I bled...I think my tissue sometimes gets too sensitive for rubber (tmi). Not sure if I will try it after baby is born, but it really is a better alternative to pills, nuva ring, implants iud, etc... We probably will take natural family planning classes. Basically, you are just taught how to calculate when you could be ovulating and you just avoid having sex during those special "days"... although, ya know..sometimes you are JUST in the mood...so I guess there is "pull out" but I know someone who has been pregnant off of "pull out" LOL. I figured we will just be extra super careful WHEN we have sex and IF for some reason we do get pregnant......than I guess it'll just be a sign from God and our family is supposed to be added too. Although, I wouldn't mind if this was my last baby - in fact, I think i'd prefer it. If I were to get pregnant again I'd really, really, really not want it to happen until I'm in my mid-thirties but than my daughter would already be 18. (I'm in my mid-twenties. I had my daughter when I was 17, a senior in HS. One-time "oops" with a boy in my biology class...lol)


----------



## Grey Eyes

Ashley- lol at the "oops" :haha: I was a late beginner I guess you could say...I was 28 when I got prego with T. My parents promptly got angry with dh and I and shouted that I should have waited for my sis to have children first :rofl: Are you serious? When I got this totally HOT Dh? :haha: They gotta be kidding me...:shrug: LOL!

When's your next appointment? Mine is creeping up here next week, on the 24th I think it is. Doc is talking about upping my visits to every 2 weeks soon. I am surprised, but I guess I am technically within my 31rst week :shrug: Where does time go?

Oh, btw, I meant to ask you-- how is school going?


----------



## Grey Eyes

Shradha- I have been thinking about you- how are you today? Hope I catch you on here for a chat one of these times! I am scheduling to get my awesome computer fixed hopefully tomorrow :thumbup: if all goes well, so I will be able to get on and chat more with you all! :hugs:

How long will your mom be staying with you? Does your dh get along with her? Mine is a total wreck nightmare :haha: and dh can't stand her lol....Me either sadly, I envy your close relationship! Glad you have her and your dh there for you! :hugs:


----------



## Grey Eyes

You'll never guess what happened :growlmad: There I was out walking, right? Minding my own business, right? One of my older neighbor ladies from down the street approaches me and grabs my arm and sneers "You're husband is _disabled_! Doesn't he know he's supposed to STOP HAVING BABIES now that he is _disabled_?!" And she flung my arm down and stomped back to her house.

I *was *going to get angry. Then I just decided the poor old lady probably isn't getting any.

IYKWIM. (lol)


----------



## Grey Eyes

So I looked back to page 279...Patrice dh had been in boot camp for 3 weeks and was scheduled to graduate the 31st of this month...so I am guessing Patrice must graduate something around 3-4 weeks after that right? So maybe we will "see" Patrice in the next few weeks or so! :thumbup:


----------



## SLCMommy

Grey Eyes said:


> You'll never guess what happened :growlmad: There I was out walking, right? Minding my own business, right? One of my older neighbor ladies from down the street approaches me and grabs my arm and sneers "You're husband is _disabled_! Doesn't he know he's supposed to STOP HAVING BABIES now that he is _disabled_?!" And she flung my arm down and stomped back to her house.
> 
> I *was *going to get angry. Then I just decided the poor old lady probably isn't getting any.
> 
> IYKWIM. (lol)

What a nasty old hag. :growlmad:

It would of been hilarious if you whispered _"Well, you don't have to worry...it's really not his"_ LOL!


----------



## lauraemily17

Seriously, how messed up are the people in your town??!! Like its any of her business!!

I think I have made a significant discovery as to why Xander wasn't a very efficient breast feeder & is an incredibly messy bottle feeder!! I think he has a mild posterior tongue tie. 

I've wondered for a while as he never sticks out his tongue, something I thought was a basic reflex from birth. I've done lots of research this morning & taken a good look in his mouth & he has classic signs. Firstly being he doesn't stick out his tongue, when he cries its the rim of the tongue that curls up, it never seems to fully touch the roof of the mouth & sometimes looks heart shaped. As he can feed its likely just mild but it can make their latch too shallow to get enough milk, again I've always suspected his larch is shallow as I've always seen a lot if my aeriola (sp?) when he's latched. Explains his little weight gain when exclusively breast fed & why he gets very frustrated on the booby even now as he just can't get a good mouthful!!


----------



## shradha

Steph and coy- thanx for the advice......:hugs: I feel relieved....yes you are right ..... 

Yesterday my uncle and aunt had come to visit me for a day.... So was exhausted by evening.....was talking to them the whole afternoon that finally my energy gave up and I was feeling very tired.... Mom gave me some pieces of kiwi fruit to eat.... They left in the morning today. I have an appointment with endo tom......my thyroid levels have become perfect:happydance:...hopefully the doctor will reduce or stop the dosage....but I went for a blood sugar check ...reports will come by evening.....


----------



## shradha

Coy- thanx for some tips during labour..I shall keep it in mind.....:hugs:
Why are old women so mean.....what is her problem? How can she talk to you like that:growlmad:.....why can't she mind her own business....

Mom will be here with me.....she may go for a few days in between to be with my dad....she feels sorry with me....she was telling me that I get tensed and angry very fast......I was never so short tempered..... I guess the MS is getting on my nerves:dohh:.... Have my scan 12 weeks on 24 so I too will be visiting the doctor...... 

Yea...I have a very special bond with my mom....I am the only daughter...so used to feel very lonely when I was small and my mom always used to be there by my side...she knows all my secrets.... We confide in each other a lot.... My dh likes her a lot...he is happy that she is here to take care of me...he can relax and do his work...


----------



## shradha

Oh god....again feeling sick:nope:....will catch up later....


----------



## Steph32

lauraemily17 said:


> Seriously, how messed up are the people in your town??!! Like its any of her business!!
> 
> I think I have made a significant discovery as to why Xander wasn't a very efficient breast feeder & is an incredibly messy bottle feeder!! I think he has a mild posterior tongue tie.
> 
> I've wondered for a while as he never sticks out his tongue, something I thought was a basic reflex from birth. I've done lots of research this morning & taken a good look in his mouth & he has classic signs. Firstly being he doesn't stick out his tongue, when he cries its the rim of the tongue that curls up, it never seems to fully touch the roof of the mouth & sometimes looks heart shaped. As he can feed its likely just mild but it can make their latch too shallow to get enough milk, again I've always suspected his larch is shallow as I've always seen a lot if my aeriola (sp?) when he's latched. Explains his little weight gain when exclusively breast fed & why he gets very frustrated on the booby even now as he just can't get a good mouthful!!

I forgot to tell you guys this, but we had Brandon's tongue tie clipped a few weeks ago. I also researched a lot and thought this might have been a possibility as to why he was not sucking/swallowing properly. Even though in most cases, the problem is poor suck/low supply, I thought that maybe his swallowing mechanism may have been hindered by the tongue tie. So when we saw the ENT we mentioned it, and she said he had a mild one and that she could clip it right there... from what I read it is an easy procedure-- much harder actually for you than the baby, it is really fast-- but I just couldn't be in the room to hear the cries, so DH handled it all... but I was waiting right there to BF right away after she did it. They do bleed a lot right after, but it stops immediately when you start nursing. I think it is worth a shot, sounds like it could really improve things in Xander's case. It is hard to get it diagnosed and find someone who will do it, especially with posterior ties, but stick to your guns.


----------



## Steph32

Coy- What rude people!! But after all these incidents with your neighbors you must be desensitized by now!! It's good you are able to just laugh it off. You should have DH go up to here and say, excuse me, but I am quite capable of taking care of children, unlike you!


----------



## Steph32

Steph32 said:


> lauraemily17 said:
> 
> 
> Seriously, how messed up are the people in your town??!! Like its any of her business!!
> 
> I think I have made a significant discovery as to why Xander wasn't a very efficient breast feeder & is an incredibly messy bottle feeder!! I think he has a mild posterior tongue tie.
> 
> I've wondered for a while as he never sticks out his tongue, something I thought was a basic reflex from birth. I've done lots of research this morning & taken a good look in his mouth & he has classic signs. Firstly being he doesn't stick out his tongue, when he cries its the rim of the tongue that curls up, it never seems to fully touch the roof of the mouth & sometimes looks heart shaped. As he can feed its likely just mild but it can make their latch too shallow to get enough milk, again I've always suspected his larch is shallow as I've always seen a lot if my aeriola (sp?) when he's latched. Explains his little weight gain when exclusively breast fed & why he gets very frustrated on the booby even now as he just can't get a good mouthful!!
> 
> I forgot to tell you guys this, but we had Brandon's tongue tie clipped a few weeks ago. I also researched a lot and thought this might have been a possibility as to why he was not sucking/swallowing properly. Even though in most cases, the problem is poor suck/low supply, I thought that maybe his swallowing mechanism may have been hindered by the tongue tie. So when we saw the ENT we mentioned it, and she said he had a mild one and that she could clip it right there... from what I read it is an easy procedure-- much harder actually for you than the baby, it is really fast-- but I just couldn't be in the room to hear the cries, so DH handled it all... but I was waiting right there to BF right away after she did it. They do bleed a lot right after, but it stops immediately when you start nursing. I think it is worth a shot, sounds like it could really improve things in Xander's case. It is hard to get it diagnosed and find someone who will do it, especially with posterior ties, but stick to your guns.Click to expand...

By the way, it didn't help in our case with the swallowing issues-- but it did improve his latch and he can open his mouth a lot wider. He was always able to suck efficiently and get the milk out, but with an even better latch I think he is able to stay on better and swallow less air.


----------



## Steph32

Laura-- Have you checked for a lip tie too? Those are often overlooked, but could also contribute to the problem. Our ENT said that Brandon has one but that she wouldn't do anything just yet... I don't think it's as easy to get those clipped...


----------



## lauraemily17

Steph32 said:


> Laura-- Have you checked for a lip tie too? Those are often overlooked, but could also contribute to the problem. Our ENT said that Brandon has one but that she wouldn't do anything just yet... I don't think it's as easy to get those clipped...

Thats interesting that Brandon had one too. I've looked into lip tues & based on pics on google he does have one but so do I, DH, my mum & sister!! I've always thought it was normal to have the bit of skin from your gum to your lip!! Do you think having the lip clipped will help even more with Brandons feeding? 

I'm intrigued now as to whether any of you ladies also have it?


----------



## Steph32

Tongue and lip ties are usually genetic. I heard if often comes from Dad. Neither of us have them though, definitely no tongue tie but maybe an ever slight lip tie... nothing like how Brandon has it though. I think he has quite a significant lip tie, so it may help to get it corrected... but we'll see... not too many doctors that do lip ties. If we continue to have problems or if his weight gain slows down, then we will look into it again. They do say that about 10% of the population have tongue ties, so it has a high incidence but I guess that 
doesn't mean that it could cause problems. For many people it creates no problem at all, but for some I know it can lead to speech issues when the child is older, especially if it is a more sever one. I know there are different grades of severity. I would have Xanderms checked out to see. Even if it is a mild one, there is no harm in getting it clipped, it can't make things worse. If anything, there may be a transition period where Xander would need to relearn how to BF correctly. Usually though, from what I've read, mothers have noted an instant improvement. It's just hard to watch them do it, I had to leave the building, didn't want to hear any crying!!


----------



## Steph32

I meant to say *couldn't* cause problems


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies- just thought I'd pop on and read all your posts :hugs: I am seriously exhausted lately :shrug: Third tri catching up to me you think? :huh: All I know is the couch and I have become best friends and I am still tired...so trying to increase my activity level a bit and see if that helps...


----------



## lauraemily17

Coy - I think perhaps your body is telling you to slow down? I know normally being active helps increase energy levels but it seems to be the opposite when pregnant. Think how hard your body is already working & how much nutrition your 2 - 3lb baby is taking from you. 

Shradha - hope you're feeling a little less sick today. Your Mum sounds lovely coming to look after you. I have a similarly close relationship with my Mum & sister. They can't do enough to help since being pregnant & having Xander. 

Steph - I've made an appointment with our dr for next week & I'm going to take Xander to see out health visitor on Monday to see if Xander does have tongue & lip tie. I think if he does I'm going to have a challange to get anything done about it quickly though. It takes months to get a referral to an ent consultant in the uk but I think it needs to be clipped before 3 months otherwise he'll need to be anesthetised. 

I had my first gym session this week & it was great, had to take it pretty slow though, seriously lacking in stamina now & can really feel my reduced lung capacity, but it should get better. I was about 70 points off normal on my peak flow reading. I was ou away from Xander for about an hour & a half but I missed him terribly!! 

I'm also having real issues with my mil. Everything she says & does drives me crazy. I know it's more my problem as ive become far more opinionated & defensive in my decisions but can't actually have an adult conversation with her which frustrates me & I just snap. Shes used to being right & her children not questioning her so if yout opinion diffets she simply says no, it drives me crazy. I take a lot of things personally as well. We make a lot of effort for them to see Xander but they then make 3000 other plans on the same day giving us no flexibilty & making then rush. My Mum leaves the whole day free to see as much of him as possible. They love Xander to bits & I guess I should be grateful that they take an interest as if they didn't really care I wouldn't be happy either!! I guess I'm very attached & protective over Xander and she doesnt do things the way me or my Mum would & has stupid ideas & opinions (in my opinion) which I don't have any tolerance for. How do I get over feeling like this? I need to let things go over my head but just can't. My blood boils thinking about her & the thought of leaving Xander with her ever terrifies me. I just know she'll do things in a way I wouldnt then tell me how much better it is for him & just show off to everyone what a wonderful grandmother she is like she already kind of does to my Mum. In fact that's part of the issue I think. Her & my Mum are friends. They are very comfortable money wise whereas things are tight for my Mum & mil shows off about what they have & can buy. She actually said to my mum once that as they have a car & my mum doesn't they'll do all the babysitting at our house!! My mum was furious, as if there aren't other ways if getting to me such as buses & taxis!! 

Sorry long rant but needed to get it out of my system. I've written it on my phone as well so may not make sense in parts!! Any advice greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## SpudsMama

That's interesting about the lip tie... my Mom and I both have one, but we thought it was normal :shrug: We've never had any problems though. 

Laura, your MIL sounds like a nightmare :dohh: I don't have much advice because I've never had in laws, but maybe talk it through with your DH and see what he has to say? He might be able to talk to her?


----------



## mzswizz

i am back for right now. Well, im currently still in boot camp but i have bad news (well bad news for me). I am leaving boot camp :cry: I ended up getting a muscle tear in my right knee and then not long after i got really sick to the point I had to go to the E.R. since they didnt know the cause....they are sending me home on a medical discharge. I guess everything happens for a reason though. I must say boot camp was pretty easy up until this point when I got injured and sick. My DH will be graduating on the 31st of this month so im proud of him and will make it to his graduation...hopefully. I think I am leaving boot camp next week but not too sure because I have to wait until my name is on the departure list. I have to admit, I am ready to be home and Im ready to see my DH. My plan now is to be a Navy wife and just let my DH do the military work. Atleast it will work out better for us in the long run. I will continue school and also working but now i can be home with the kids (when they come) so this is my update!! And......I MISSED ALL OF YOU LADIES!!! :hugs:


----------



## SpudsMama

Ouch, Patrice that muscle tear sounds nasty :nope: But... Welcome back!! :happydance: xx


----------



## mzswizz

thanks Emma. and yes very painful.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Ah, Patrice- I was thnking of you!! :hugs: I posted the other night wondering when you'd be back on! Sooner than I thought though, sorry to hear about the muscle tear-- it happens though! :hugs: You are one tough lady and will make an excellent Navy wife :thumbup: Welcome back to bnb! :)


----------



## mzswizz

thanks Coy. I will have to wait until my next AF to start back into the mix of things for 8 1/2 months until dh and I can actually try. Also, atleast now i get free healthcare so i can get all those tests done yay. And also i had 2 AFs in July because everyone got in sync with each other...such a headache lol. But I believe I will make it through this.


----------



## Grey Eyes

mzswizz said:


> thanks Coy. I will have to wait until my next AF to start back into the mix of things for 8 1/2 months until dh and I can actually try. Also, atleast now i get free healthcare so i can get all those tests done yay. And also i had 2 AFs in July because everyone got in sync with each other...such a headache lol. But I believe I will make it through this.

You will make it thorugh this Patrice, I have no doubt! You are one of the toughest ladies I know! :thumbup: Why do you have to wait 8 1/2 months though? :shrug:


----------



## shradha

Coy- oh no...the tireness has got you too..... Hope you are getting some rest. 

Patrice- welcome back:happydance: I am sure you will be a good navy wife. How is the muscle pain?

Laura- So sorry to hear about your MIL:growlmad:....My MIL will be coming when the baby is born and stay with us permanently. I am worried coz she is very orthodox and believes that a lady should be under her hubby. Although I have no problems with her but I feel she will make it difficult for me to take care of my child as I want. I want my child to live a happy life with values but not have orthodox thinking....


----------



## shradha

Went to the endo..he said I will have to continue the pills:dohh:... He is happy with my report and has called me after 2 months. When he checked my BP it was 130/80 surprising coz whenever I check at home it is always 117/76. just got my Blood sugar report . Fasting - 103 , Post lunch - 116 . My fasting is always 90... I showed the doctor he said that this is the only report where my fasting is 103 so nothing to worry . I have to keep checking..... My breast are feeling sore.... My mom told me that milk is formed....it is true? But I am not even 3 months preg just 11 weeks....was having trouble wearing my bra:nope:


----------



## Grey Eyes

shradha said:


> Went to the endo..he said I will have to continue the pills:dohh:... He is happy with my report and has called me after 2 months. When he checked my BP it was 130/80 surprising coz whenever I check at home it is always 117/76. just got my Blood sugar report . Fasting - 103 , Post lunch - 116 . My fasting is always 90... I showed the doctor he said that this is the only report where my fasting is 103 so nothing to worry . I have to keep checking..... My breast are feeling sore.... My mom told me that milk is formed....it is true? But I am not even 3 months preg just 11 weeks....was having trouble wearing my bra:nope:

Shradha- another 5 days and you will be official second trimester! :hugs: Amazing! I agree with you on the MIL- it is so tough to deal with, my dh and I are lucky our mothers live so far away we dont have to deal with it. Re: the blood work. Stress will raise your glucose and blood pressure which may explain why it is higher at all your doc visits :haha: Thats what my doc told me. I can check at home and be perfect- go to doc and its skyrocketed :dohh: lol. You sound awesome to me. I know you are working hard to do everything just right and it pays off. The first tri is full of so much tress Shardha- my hat is off to you for how well you have been doing! :thumbup: And about the bra- I am having same difficulty now but it took a bit longer for me :rofl:


----------



## SLCMommy

Patrice - I'm so sorry for what happened in boot camp. I hope you feel better soon :)

AFM, I can't believe I am 12 weeks pregnant ALREADY. Is it just me, or does this first trimester seem to have flown by? One more week and I'll be in the 2nd trimester. I can't believe it :) My MS is still here, but it's MOSTLY leveled down to just feeling blahhh... but I haven't been vomiting and my appetite has increased. Should I be worried? With my last pregnancy I was sick up until I lost him (and when I say sick, I mean...confined to my bed ).


----------



## Grey Eyes

SLCMommy said:


> Patrice - I'm so sorry for what happened in boot camp. I hope you feel better soon :)
> 
> AFM, I can't believe I am 12 weeks pregnant ALREADY. Is it just me, or does this first trimester seem to have flown by? One more week and I'll be in the 2nd trimester. I can't believe it :) My MS is still here, but it's MOSTLY leveled down to just feeling blahhh... but I haven't been vomiting and my appetite has increased. Should I be worried? With my last pregnancy I was sick up until I lost him (and when I say sick, I mean...confined to my bed ).

No, I do not think you should be worried! You will be though because that's what us moms do- worry :hugs: Nope, it is totally normal for ms to start leveling off now. Also- will you be doing another scan anytime soon? I am going to ask my doc to do one to check my placenta. Because I am 37 shhh:) now I thought it may be wise just to make sure it is not deteriorating too soon and also to check it's position as it was low near the opening of the cervix before. 

Ashley- remember (and this was sooooo hard for me) one mc never indicates another! :hugs: I think you are going to do awesome and have no problems this time around. I always look back and try to determine the why's and what's of how the last mc occurred, and the only thing I can come up with is a big :shrug: I assumed maybe progesterone but :shrug: So best advice- concentrate on fulfilling that newfound appetite! :haha: You're doing great! And- happy second tri in a few days!!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Oh, btw, quandary!! :help: Lol, my dh and I are scheduled to be deposed by our opposing court in a few weeks. Well the way my belly is growing I am wondering what in heck to wear. My dh thinks anything that can be classified as a business suit is acceptable. Not in my case :nope: lol! I brought a suit out of the bedroom and asked him if I should donate or throw away and he exclaims &#8220;Hey! That is NICE!&#8221; :shock: That wasn&#8217;t the question! :haha: MEN :roll: Anyway it bags on my hips and butt, clenches at the ankle (which makes me look short and chubby) and the top blazer has to be left hanging open which makes me look short and chubby :rofl: He says &#8220;niiiiice&#8221; LOL! R U Serious??! Anyway, I certainly will not. Since it is not court and is just a deposition how would black stretchy slacks, closed toe heeled boots (also black leather), A deep blue stretchy tank top, and a black cover like a blazer or sweater over the top sound? Acceptable??

Or I have a bright red maternity top I could pair with black slacks and my boots, bit it is a cap sleeve so I may need a cover over it&#8230; Hmmm&#8230;decisions decisions&#8230;.


----------



## SLCMommy

Coy, I think that sounds appropriate to wear. If it was full-blown court than I'd say a suit.

HOLY! Man, I am having HOT flashes today!! Menopause? LOL


----------



## Grey Eyes

Def NOT menopause! Lol! :haha: Just hormones sister! :thumbup:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Terrible thing has happened. Our only "good" neighbors...they have been married for , like, 25 or 30 years and have two sons...the other day I jaw the husband shopping with some other woman and she kept squeezing his butt cheek...now he never comes home and we see him doing these drive by's with her in his truck past his house where the wife and children still live. I saw his wife today and she looks so sad. Man, some men are jerks....She's better off w/o, right? :huh: Anyway- women are so strong everywhere! I think God made it a prerequisit to womanhood.....


----------



## SLCMommy

Grey Eyes said:


> Terrible thing has happened. Our only "good" neighbors...they have been married for , like, 25 or 30 years and have two sons...the other day I jaw the husband shopping with some other woman and she kept squeezing his butt cheek...now he never comes home and we see him doing these drive by's with her in his truck past his house where the wife and children still live. I saw his wife today and she looks so sad. Man, some men are jerks....She's better off w/o, right? :huh: Anyway- women are so strong everywhere! I think God made it a prerequisit to womanhood.....


Awe, that's REALLY sad.... :cry: If I were you, if you feel close enough to your neighbor, I'd bake (or buy) cookies or a pound cake or something. Go over to her house and explain that you've seen her husband with another woman at the store and your heart sank for her. Tell her your goods are to help her cheer up, and if she ever needs anyone to talk to...she can give you a jingle. You might feel uncomfortable, and like your over-stepping...but don't. I think that would be perfectly acceptable. Don't mention you think he's an a-hole (LOL) but just that you are a good neighbor, etc... I wouldn't get into the nitty gritty unless she want too. I'd just let her know you are there for her! :hugs:


----------



## SLCMommy

AFM, We've been thinking of baby names.

For a boy I REALLY, REALLY, REALLY love Malachi. I'd call him "chi/kye" for short but I'm trying to decide if Malachi is usable. People make the Children of the corn reference, but I'd do it bibically and for another deep personal reason...
Otherwise I really don't have any other boy name ideas. I'm just kind of hanging onto that name until I find out what I am having.

For a girl, I still really love Ivy...but wondering how usable it is for me. I also like Natalie, Noelle, Naomi and Paige.


----------



## Grey Eyes

SLCMommy said:


> AFM, We've been thinking of baby names.
> 
> For a boy I REALLY, REALLY, REALLY love Malachi. I'd call him "chi/kye" for short but I'm trying to decide if Malachi is usable. People make the Children of the corn reference, but I'd do it bibically and for another deep personal reason...
> Otherwise I really don't have any other boy name ideas. I'm just kind of hanging onto that name until I find out what I am having.
> 
> For a girl, I still really love Ivy...but wondering how usable it is for me. I also like Natalie, Noelle, Naomi and Paige.

Thanks! I did see her today and spoke to her but never mentioned her dh... she knows we have security ovideo on our front yard which incidentally covers the road a nd her driveway as well, so if he ever pulls anything out front we'll get her evidence (like his stupid harassing drivebys which his bee-otch :growlmad:). I would taker her some goodies but looked like she was doin' pretty good on her own :blush: She was baking a "snickers pie" where you melt all kinds of candy bars together :sick: She def needs some chocolate :thumbup:

Re: hotflashes. I forgot to mention I had those in end of first rti beginning of second tri :thumbup:

Re: Names. I love Malachi! I never though any child of corn thing my first thought was the biblical :cloud9: Not so sure about Ivy...But love all the other girls names! And if Ivy is what you love- go with it! Dh and I switched from Augusta because we had uncertainty. We think we will stick with Aeryn Alexa...


----------



## SLCMommy

Coy - IMHO, Aeryn is prettier than Augusta. Honestly, do you like the name Paige?


----------



## Grey Eyes

Yes, the name Paige is very beautiful and I love the spelling...it can be tough and pretty at the same time :)

What does IMHO stand for?:huh: I'm gonna go to bnb and find out...:haha:


----------



## SLCMommy

IMHO - In My Honest Opinion


----------



## Grey Eyes

Aha! Thank you! Bnb seems to have deleted its "lingo and abreviations" section :shrug: And yes, I didn't necessarily think Augusta was pretty, just strong. But there were issues with it so we decided to skip to something else. We figured if we had so much trouble then she'd probably hate it. I still like it, just don't want to use it :haha:


----------



## lauraemily17

Grey Eyes said:


> Aha! Thank you! Bnb seems to have deleted its "lingo and abreviations" section :shrug: And yes, I didn't necessarily think Augusta was pretty, just strong. But there were issues with it so we decided to skip to something else. We figured if we had so much trouble then she'd probably hate it. I still like it, just don't want to use it :haha:

On lingo I couldn't give you any advice on what to wear as i don't understand most of your descriptions!! It's funny that something so universal as clothes are described completely differently!!


----------



## SpudsMama

Ashley, I wouldn't worry about the MS tapering off... when mine started to fade I was practically doing cartwheels :rofl: The timing is about right for it to happen anyway :thumbup: I don't know whether we're doing predictions yet but I think :pink: for you btw. Oh, and when I hear the name Malachi, I think of the guy on Hollyoaks (UK soap opera) :haha: I like it! 

AFM... due date is today and is Phoebe making plans to come out? Of course she bloody isn't :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## SLCMommy

SpudsMama said:


> Ashley, I wouldn't worry about the MS tapering off... when mine started to fade I was practically doing cartwheels :rofl: The timing is about right for it to happen anyway :thumbup: I don't know whether we're doing predictions yet but I think :pink: for you btw. Oh, and when I hear the name Malachi, I think of the guy on Hollyoaks (UK soap opera) :haha: I like it!
> 
> AFM... due date is today and is Phoebe making plans to come out? Of course she bloody isn't :dohh: :rofl:

I've never heard of Hollyoaks! 

As for your due date it's common for first time mom to even go two weeks past their due date! :shock: Hopefully contractions for you will start in your sleep tonight :)


----------



## lauraemily17

SpudsMama said:


> Ashley, I wouldn't worry about the MS tapering off... when mine started to fade I was practically doing cartwheels :rofl: The timing is about right for it to happen anyway :thumbup: I don't know whether we're doing predictions yet but I think :pink: for you btw. Oh, and when I hear the name Malachi, I think of the guy on Hollyoaks (UK soap opera) :haha: I like it!
> 
> AFM... due date is today and is Phoebe making plans to come out? Of course she bloody isn't :dohh: :rofl:

I'm with you Emma on the team :pink: prediction! I also really like Malachi. There was a little boy called it on the special care baby unit who was very cute.


----------



## SLCMommy

lauraemily17 said:


> SpudsMama said:
> 
> 
> Ashley, I wouldn't worry about the MS tapering off... when mine started to fade I was practically doing cartwheels :rofl: The timing is about right for it to happen anyway :thumbup: I don't know whether we're doing predictions yet but I think :pink: for you btw. Oh, and when I hear the name Malachi, I think of the guy on Hollyoaks (UK soap opera) :haha: I like it!
> 
> AFM... due date is today and is Phoebe making plans to come out? Of course she bloody isn't :dohh: :rofl:
> 
> I'm with you Emma on the team :pink: prediction! I also really like Malachi. There was a little boy called it on the special care baby unit who was very cute.Click to expand...


Awe, you two are so darned cute! :) So you both are getting girl vibes for me? I would LOVE a little :pink: This could very well be our last child so if I had a girl after three boys (including the boy I lost) that would be so cool. If I got a girl, I think i'd "feel" complete with my family.


----------



## shradha

Coy- yea you are right....I get nervous whenever I visit the doctor and it shows....I am calmer at home. Today checked fasting BS at home it was 80. I am happy from 90 it's come down:happydance:.... 

Re- it is difficult to tell someone that her husband is cheating....but one day she will have to face the facts... As a good neighbor you have done the right thing.....

Re- dress- don't feel bad about your body..... People know that you are preg....so don't worry...


----------



## SLCMommy

SpudsMama said:


> Ashley, I wouldn't worry about the MS tapering off... when mine started to fade I was practically doing cartwheels :rofl: The timing is about right for it to happen anyway :thumbup: I don't know whether we're doing predictions yet but I think :pink: for you btw. Oh, and when I hear the name Malachi, I think of the guy on Hollyoaks (UK soap opera) :haha: I like it!
> 
> AFM... due date is today and is Phoebe making plans to come out? Of course she bloody isn't :dohh: :rofl:

Emma, you want to know something funny? There was a Phoebe on a US soap opera here called 'The Bold and the Beautiful' ;)


----------



## shradha

SLCMommy said:


> I'm with you Emma on the team :pink: prediction! I also really like Malachi. There was a little boy called it on the special care baby unit who was very cute.

I don't know....my mom keep saying the baby is gonna be a boy....sometimes I get the feeling of having a girl inside me....this is really frustrating.....how I wish the suspense could be over and I could know the gender....I am happy with whatever I will have.....I can't shop for baby clothes.......I am going to buy some wool.....my mom is going to teach me to knit......at least I can make baby socks.....


----------



## SLCMommy

shradha said:


> SLCMommy said:
> 
> 
> I'm with you Emma on the team :pink: prediction! I also really like Malachi. There was a little boy called it on the special care baby unit who was very cute.
> 
> I don't know....my mom keep saying the baby is gonna be a boy....sometimes I get the feeling of having a girl inside me....this is really frustrating.....how I wish the suspense could be over and I could know the gender....I am happy with whatever I will have.....I can't shop for baby clothes.......I am going to buy some wool.....my mom is going to teach me to knit......at least I can make baby socks.....Click to expand...

They were saying they are thinking i'm having a girl vibe, not you Shradha :)

But for you, I think you are having a boy.... ;)


----------



## lauraemily17

Hi ladies. How are you all today?

It's been beautiful weather here, just what I like but not so great for Xander! He's always been quite a hot & sweaty baby but it's much worse now, it's just so muggy. 60% humidify. Steph - how does Brandon handle it? I bet you have air con, we only have it in our car. 

Have made a discovery by accident today, Xander now self settles! I put him in his bouncer awake earlier, went & made myself a sandwich & came back to a sleeping baby!! Then tonight he was asleep when I put him in his Moses basket but he woke up with lots of wind. He's now gone back to sleep by himself, he never used to do this!! I love his sleepy cuddles on my chest or shoulder, I hope he's not grown out of them fully!!


----------



## SLCMommy

Not a lot of activity on here. I hope everyone is okay :)


----------



## Steph32

LOL... I think everyone is going through either their first or third trimester woes! ...Or patiently waiting to have a baby... (Emma!)

Patrice- Glad to see you back. I'm sorry you got injured, but everything happens for a reason I guess... you'll make a great Navy wife!


----------



## SpudsMama

Wow it is quiet! I wonder where Coy has got to? :shrug:


----------



## SLCMommy

SpudsMama said:


> Wow it is quiet! I wonder where Coy has got to? :shrug:

Nevermind Coy! What are you doing still pregnant?! LOL Your poor thing! :hugs: I bet you just feel so stretched out and miserable...if I were you i'd be really crabby LOL!! :blush:



AFM, I never really liked orange juice until now.....now I just LOVE it!!


----------



## lauraemily17

Hope you're ok Coy :hugs: Its not like you to be mia & it's quiet here without you!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Lol, sorry I have been MIA ladies! Just pure exhaustion! :nope: Last two days and nights Kat has been having a mild allergic reaction to something and my best guess is it is the TBHQ in microwave popcorn...just discovered that stuff :shrug: Anyway no sleep at all night before last as she had hives and fever and very crabby :growlmad: Then she decided to sleep in my bed and I ended up on the couch :nope: which doesn't handle my bump very well ...then last night same deal just not as bad on the fever, etc. Anyway to bed at midnight finally and up again at 3 am and not to sleep again until 630 or so, then up at 830 to make everyone breakfast...Then I spent my tad of energy on cutting wood for winter preparedness....took me an hour and a half to get the girls to sleep and now I am just sort of rummy :haha: Bnb is my place to relax and destress! So here I am for a bit, destressing! :)
\
Thanks ladies, good to know you all care :hugs:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Shradha and Ashley - how are you feeling? 

*Shradha-* I think girl also, let that be my official vote! :hugs: Something tells me you are having a girl :) Make it pink wool socks! :thumbup: 

Laura and Steph- how are those gorgeous little boys doing???

MsPerry- where are you??

Patrice- hope you get better soon, great to have you back! :thumbup:


----------



## SLCMommy

Coy: I am feeling better! My appetite has shot threw the roof! Sorry to hear about your DD! That's no fun! I'm sending hugs her way! xx


----------



## SpudsMama

SLCMommy said:


> SpudsMama said:
> 
> 
> Wow it is quiet! I wonder where Coy has got to? :shrug:
> 
> Nevermind Coy! What are you doing still pregnant?! LOL Your poor thing! :hugs: I bet you just feel so stretched out and miserable...if I were you i'd be really crabby LOL!! :blush:Click to expand...

It's weird, I actually feel loads better now I've gone overdue... maybe because the big countdown to the due date has passed? Either way, I know she'll be here within the next 10 days or so :thumbup: I predict she'll be here by the end of the week though!


----------



## lauraemily17

Good to see you're ok Coy although tired with your poorly little girl. Hope Kat starts to feel better soon, poor little thing. I'm glad you're taking it easy as well, not too long to go for you now & it'll fly by! 

Xanders great, he's really turned a corner on the crying & so much easier to handle. He's always been very alert but he's even more so & watches everything & gives smiles spontaneously. I think I actually struggled a little with the bonding for the first 6 weeks, everything was so much harder than I expected & the birth was so traumatic I really wasn't sure I wanted any more. Now I'd have another 1 tomorrow!! I'm also feeling so much more attached to him, I've always loved him deeply & felt protective over him but something as changed now & it's more intense I guess, I live the feeling!! 

Patrice - did I say welcome back? I really can't remember!! Great to hear from you but sorry you're injured & have been discharged. :hugs:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura- I know the feeling :hugs: They are perfect little angels till about week two and usually you're so exhausted you don't notice...then all hell breaks loose :haha: For a while, then when they start to smile and interact it is so awesome!!

I am off to work on the garage today as I have seriously neglected that "little" chore :growlmad: lol


----------



## Grey Eyes

Oh, btw...Today babes has been sitting super low and I am getting all kinds of pressure and twinges in the cervix. So I am trying to remember from when I was prego with Kat...I think it is softening of cervix and maybe babes has shifted lower :shrug: That or....:shock: lol...


----------



## lauraemily17

You know, when we hadn't heard from you I really started to think your little girl may have made an early entrance!! Perhaps she's working her way down just for that!


----------



## SLCMommy

SpudsMama said:


> SLCMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SpudsMama said:
> 
> 
> Wow it is quiet! I wonder where Coy has got to? :shrug:
> 
> Nevermind Coy! What are you doing still pregnant?! LOL Your poor thing! :hugs: I bet you just feel so stretched out and miserable...if I were you i'd be really crabby LOL!! :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> It's weird, I actually feel loads better now I've gone overdue... maybe because the big countdown to the due date has passed? Either way, I know she'll be here within the next 10 days or so :thumbup: I predict she'll be here by the end of the week though!Click to expand...


If she isn't than you need to slap an eviction notice on your tummy! ;) I hope you still stick around after babes is born. :hugs: I'd be sad if you and Coy stopped coming because I'm still pregnant and around, haha... :friends:
Have you thought about when you are going to try IUI again for baby #2 or is that way in the future?


----------



## SLCMommy

Grey Eyes said:


> Oh, btw...Today babes has been sitting super low and I am getting all kinds of pressure and twinges in the cervix. So I am trying to remember from when I was prego with Kat...I think it is softening of cervix and maybe babes has shifted lower :shrug: That or....:shock: lol...

From my own personal experience, for me that meant baby is sitting lower and my cervix was softening. You might slowly start to dilate ;) Maybe baby will be here at 38 weeks! :winkwink:


----------



## shradha

Yesterday day was stressful....was having pulling sensation coming and going in my lower belly....was so worried .....when googled I found out that by the end of the first trim the Uterus starts to expand due to which women feel crampy and all.......is it true ladies? Did you feel and pulling feeling in the lower belly....may be I am getting paranoid:dohh:...... 

Coy- oh dear kat:hugs:.....how is she feeling today....hopefully she is better. How are you doing dear? The last trim can be very exhausting.....take rest.....
So you are predicting it's going to be a girl:flower:......hmmmmm....yea I am making pink, blue and cream socks:flower:..... :hugs:
Tom is your appointment with doctor....:thumbup: everything will be good....

Laura - so happy that Xander is doing good and is happy. It must be so nice to see your baby smiling and trying to tell you through his eyes that you are a lovely mom.....

Ashley- when is your next scan? Has your appetite increased...I feel mine has...but I eat ....I feel stuffed.....have you gained any weight? How about your MS?


----------



## Grey Eyes

Shradha- yes, there is a whole etourage of tugging, pullings, and stressful pains and twinges starting second tri. You'll feel a cramp and think "Oh no!" but it is totally normal. Even on my third pregnancy dh keeps aving to remind me :roll: lol! The uterus does have to stretch and as this is your first you will feel it a bit more probably.

Yep. totally am getting girl vibes :thumbup: I hope she gets your curly black hair, it'd be awesome to have curly hair (from the woman that has arrow straight hair, lol). My appointment is on the 24th in afternoon. I talked to doc today and he said he will check baby's position and maybe have an us scheduled to check everything but all seems normal :shrug:

Laura - lol, dh and I both feel she will come early for some reason :shrug: Dh keeps telling me to be super careful with my projects so I don't spook her oughta there too soon "haha:

Ashley- yep, I think it is the cervix starting to soften and maybe first twinges of dialtion. I have been an early starter on dialation for some reason with the other two dd's so :shrug: we'll see...Oh, and I don't plan ion leaving bnb I love this site! I will be driving you all nuts with my labor story, and my aches n'pains, lol! :haha:

Patrice- how are you? When do you get to see dh again? Bet you are excited! :happydance:

Akshu- where have you gone off to?


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies :hi: AFM -Well, I am at computer :comp: trying to decide if I should just go to bed r what. I have one load of laundry to fold, one to put in the dryer, and two beds to make, to children to put to bed&#8230;.the putting my children to bed part is the most exhausting lol! Takes forEVER. Aaargh. Anyway, I tackled the garage again today ;thumbup: and got quite a bit of throwing away done :smug: I am getting better at judging harshly what I wish to keep and throw :haha: Most of it goes to donation or the dump :rofl: Saves me the trouble and space. I am pooped though, moving around takes a ton of energy now and babes seems to enjoy kicking the heck oughta me when I have to bend over a lot- I must be squeezing her space :haha:
Had vegtable beef stew for dinner and made the girls sleepy :thumbup: lol!.


----------



## lauraemily17

OMG worst nights sleep ever. Only had about 2 hours broken 3 times sleep, the worst night I've ever had at home with him & typically when DH is working a night shift & we have a stupidly busy day so needed to be up around 6 anyway, in 45 mins time & doubt Xander will go back to sleep much before then!!! Whats worst is he had the best day for naps yesterday. He caught them all on schedule & slept for longer than usual, about 2 hours each time. My instinct was to wake him after an hour but I'd read not to as letting him nap properly & sleep for as long as he wanted will help him sleep better at night!! Total and utter bollux it appears & I will ignore everything I read in a book from now on!!!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> OMG worst nights sleep ever. Only had about 2 hours broken 3 times sleep, the worst night I've ever had at home with him & typically when DH is working a night shift & we have a stupidly busy day so needed to be up around 6 anyway, in 45 mins time & doubt Xander will go back to sleep much before then!!! Whats worst is he had the best day for naps yesterday. He caught them all on schedule & slept for longer than usual, about 2 hours each time. My instinct was to wake him after an hour but I'd read not to as letting him nap properly & sleep for as long as he wanted will help him sleep better at night!! Total and utter bollux it appears & I will ignore everything I read in a book from now on!!!!

Yes, it is good to let them rest but as you near late afternoon or ealy evening time to wake them ocassionally so they don't stay up all night! I sure hope you catch a nap during the day Laura as impossible as that can be to get! I am sure Xander is feeling wonderfully rested tho :winkwink: LOL!


----------



## SLCMommy

shradha said:


> Yesterday day was stressful....was having pulling sensation coming and going in my lower belly....was so worried .....when googled I found out that by the end of the first trim the Uterus starts to expand due to which women feel crampy and all.......is it true ladies? Did you feel and pulling feeling in the lower belly....may be I am getting paranoid:dohh:......
> 
> Coy- oh dear kat:hugs:.....how is she feeling today....hopefully she is better. How are you doing dear? The last trim can be very exhausting.....take rest.....
> So you are predicting it's going to be a girl:flower:......hmmmmm....yea I am making pink, blue and cream socks:flower:..... :hugs:
> Tom is your appointment with doctor....:thumbup: everything will be good....
> 
> Laura - so happy that Xander is doing good and is happy. It must be so nice to see your baby smiling and trying to tell you through his eyes that you are a lovely mom.....
> 
> Ashley- when is your next scan? Has your appetite increased...I feel mine has...but I eat ....I feel stuffed.....have you gained any weight? How about your MS?

My next scan isn't until my 20th week anatomy scan that my doctor orders. My appetite had increased by a lot, my MS has gone down but replaced by being tired all the time. I have not gained any weight, in fact, during this first trimester I lost four pounds from being sick.


----------



## lauraemily17

My wonderful DH got off work an hour early & took Xander to his drs appointment at 8 so I got an extra hour and half understurbed sleep, feel a little more human now. Funny, now he's been fed & had Daddy time he's sleeping far more soundly. DH nearly always does one if the night feeds & I'm wondering if Xander was missing him & kept waking up wanting Daddy!?! 

Dr thinks he may have a very mild tongue tie but Xander wasn't being overly agreeable in letting him feel for it. He did say he has got enough movement for it not to effect eating so think we're going to leave it. Randomly though when having a feel around his mouth he thinks Xander is going to start teething soon, he's not even 2 months!! :shock:


----------



## shradha

SLCMommy said:


> My next scan isn't until my 20th week anatomy scan that my doctor orders. My appetite had increased by a lot, my MS has gone down but replaced by being tired all the time. I have not gained any weight, in fact, during this first trimester I lost four pounds from being sick.

I too lost 7 kgs...I think the thyroid pills and MS combined was the reason. The doctor has told me to eat properly so that I don't lose weight. I can feel the tireness reducing. Today I entered the kitchen after so many days and cooked breakfast. Felt good. But I still can't brush my teeth, wash my face and shampoo my hair without vomitting :dohh:... I have become a total vege now. Can't believe it that a hard core fish and chicken eating person can become a vegetarian. The doctor has called me for the 12 week scan so I will be going on 29. 
You take rest....you will feel better after a few days.


----------



## SpudsMama

Eeek, think my waters started leaking this morning... rang the birthing centre and I'm to stay at home until something more happens. Definitely the start of something though!! :happydance:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Yay! Emma! So what happened? I never had mine leak or break or anything :growlmad:


----------



## Grey Eyes

OMG, sorry ladies, but PET PEEVES!!

Why does everyone just set their dirty plates on the *edge* of the sink instead of down in? :growlmad: 

And how come the garbage can lid is always open?!

And why do people think wiping the table top off onto the floor after every meal is actually _*cleaning*_? :growlmad:

And why, when I tell dh I don't like zombi movies, does he take that as his que to put one on and then tell me about every grusome scene? :shock:

LOL! :wacko:


----------



## SLCMommy

SpudsMama said:


> Eeek, think my waters started leaking this morning... rang the birthing centre and I'm to stay at home until something more happens. Definitely the start of something though!! :happydance:

Yay!


----------



## shradha

Grey Eyes said:


> OMG, sorry ladies, but PET PEEVES!!
> 
> Why does everyone just set their dirty plates on the *edge* of the sink instead of down in? :growlmad:
> 
> And how come the garbage can lid is always open?!
> 
> And why do people think wiping the table top off onto the floor after every meal is actually _*cleaning*_? :growlmad:
> 
> And why, when I tell dh I don't like zombi movies, does he take that as his que to put one on and then tell me about every grusome scene? :shock:
> 
> LOL! :wacko:

Hehehe...... Re- they don't want to block the sink hole:winkwink:

Garbage can lid is opened so that when it's full you will know and can empty it:winkwink:

Table top- to satisfy ourselves that the table is cleaned and can be used to do our work:haha:

All hubby's take that as a challenge and want us to like it:haha:

I know these answers are crazy.....but I was also in a mood to answer :dohh:.......
Hormones:dohh:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Lol, Shradha you make me laugh! Oddly, your answers make a lot of sense, especially the one about leaving the garbage lid open so I'll know when to empty it! :haha:

Laura- how's your little man doing? Did you keep him awake today so you can rest tonight? Oh, and when does your dh get back on day shift?? Got any new pics of bubs??? :)

Ashley- how's your energy levels holding up so far??

Steph- where are you? Post some pics lady we wanna see the grown-up little man again! :thumbup: lol! :hugs:

All you ladies :hi:

AFM- Tough day today again, I went into the dungeon (garage) again and didn't stop until everyone was starving and I realized it was 8 m already! :shock: Thank God for microwaveable food! :rofl: Never mind if its healthy or not...:blush: Anyway, I am making progress. I have rearranged the garage before but this time I am so serious about it. I have a Suburban truck FULL of garbage and I have hauled 2-3 loads of donation out so far also :thumbup: I want just the bare-naked stuff we USE! :haha: Poor dh had to watch me sort and toss his clothes today :blush: But I did insist he keep all his 80's stuff as it's just far too cool to throw away :haha:

Then I bathed one dd, ran a load of donation to the center, went shopping for the billionth time for groceries :shrug:, did the dishes, hand scrubbed the kitchen floor (wtf is _*that*_ all about???), vacuumed the living room, made both beds, put the girls to bed, washed a load of laundry, washed another load of laundry, took a shower, painted my toenails scarlet :cloud9: and now I am debating what to eat as my very late dinner. ... I think I'll go with gormet (ahem, drumroll) scrambled eggs and hot dogs. :haha:


----------



## SLCMommy

Coy, I have zero energy LOL


----------



## Grey Eyes

Oh yeah, btw, I forgot. This morning as I was getting dressed I noticed something odd with my clothes. It took me a few moments to realze I kept trying to put my bra on feet first....:blush:......LOL!!


----------



## lauraemily17

:rofl: you have the funniest baby brain Coy!! It's about time for another bump pic isn't it Coy?

My darling boy was a total nightmare yesterday. Not so bad in the morning but barely napped at all yesterday & was very very grumpy & cried most if the day!! He did manage to sleep ok last night though so hoping it was just a blip & he'll be back to his normal cherpy self today, so far so good!

We saw his consultant yesterday following up on his health probs at birth. DH & I don't have incompatible blood so they think the low platelets was either due to him being small or the aspirin I took. The low blood sugar was also due to him being small & not having enough reserves. There is now a concern over his development as he had symptomatic low blood sugar. The consultant however checked him over & has no concerns now, we don't either as he's hitting all of his milestones. He's going to see him again at 6 months for follow up. 

Ashley/ Shradha - 12 weeks already, time flies! Looking forward to some scan pics from you both! 

Ashley - will you not get an earlier scan considering what happened last time?

Pics to follow.


----------



## lauraemily17

My greeting this morning!!
https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/51EB0B41-CAE1-4CE5-9412-C697FCB00216-6711-00000D0CB1FBCF9B.jpg

In his bouncer which he now loves!
https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/3AB581C7-F54B-4042-92BE-4D22A25E53E4-6711-00000D04EB34A1BD.jpg

Supporting the Olympics!
https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/D680DE4F-CEF8-4148-838D-6E979B94DE66-6711-00000D04DA457810.jpg


----------



## SLCMommy

Grey Eyes said:


> Oh yeah, btw, I forgot. This morning as I was getting dressed I noticed something odd with my clothes. It took me a few moments to realze I kept trying to put my bra on feet first....:blush:......LOL!!

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## SLCMommy

lauraemily17 said:


> :rofl: you have the funniest baby brain Coy!! It's about time for another bump pic isn't it Coy?
> 
> My darling boy was a total nightmare yesterday. Not so bad in the morning but barely napped at all yesterday & was very very grumpy & cried most if the day!! He did manage to sleep ok last night though so hoping it was just a blip & he'll be back to his normal cherpy self today, so far so good!
> 
> We saw his consultant yesterday following up on his health probs at birth. DH & I don't have incompatible blood so they think the low platelets was either due to him being small or the aspirin I took. The low blood sugar was also due to him being small & not having enough reserves. There is now a concern over his development as he had symptomatic low blood sugar. The consultant however checked him over & has no concerns now, we don't either as he's hitting all of his milestones. He's going to see him again at 6 months for follow up.
> 
> Ashley/ Shradha - 12 weeks already, time flies! Looking forward to some scan pics from you both!
> 
> Ashley - will you not get an earlier scan considering what happened last time?
> 
> Pics to follow.


Laura - I seen your pictures of Xander. He is a dollie! I've already had a few scans, I won't get another one until 20 weeks unless there seems to be a problem are an underlying reason to get another one. Technically, that's less than 8 weeks anyway anyways. :)

I seen that you now have a TTC countdown! Yay!


----------



## Steph32

Laura- Cute pics!! He's smiling so big now! It's funny, Brandon has the cutest smiles and is so interactive, yet the moment I put the camera on him he tunes out. :( He is so communicative already, cooing and vocalizing so much! He's going to be an early talker I think. I don't remember Nicholas doing this so much at this age.

Ashley and Shradha- Moving right along huh? 2nd tri already!! How's the MS for both of you?

Coy- You do have such a funny baby brain. You should put together a book of all your baby brain moments. Pregnant ladies would love to read them!

Speaking of books, I've been reading that book I told you guys about, "Do Chocolate Lovers Have Sweeter Babies." It is so interesting, and I probably would have loved it even more while I was pregnant. But it does have a lot of interesting facts about post-birth, babies and breastfeeding, so I am enjoying it.


----------



## lauraemily17

Those 8 weeks are going to go so quickly! Are you going to find out the gender?!

I'm excited to put up a ticker. I was fairly traumatised from the birth & a little unsure about a second or at least starting ttc for it as early as May which we planned before having Xander. Now however I can't wait to be pregnant again & have another!! Hormones are wonderful things how they make you forget the detail of how hard labour & the early weeks are!!

Need some help from the Mummy's. It appears the Dr was right & Xander has just cut his first tooth!! I can see a little white line where his bottom left tooth would be & after having a feel I can feel something sharp there. I'm not sure if it's fully through yet but guess they'll be others coming through now. I guess it explains the fussiness over the past few days, he's also been dribbling lots & wanting to munch booby or a bottle all the time but choking on & spitting out the milk. Are there any tips you can give me on helping to relieve his discomfort? He's not really putting things in his mouth yet so I don't think teething rings are going to work.


----------



## lauraemily17

Steph32 said:


> Laura- Cute pics!! He's smiling so big now! It's funny, Brandon has the cutest smiles and is so interactive, yet the moment I put the camera on him he tunes out. :( He is so communicative already, cooing and vocalizing so much! He's going to be an early talker I think. I don't remember Nicholas doing this so much at this age.
> 
> Ashley and Shradha- Moving right along huh? 2nd tri already!! How's the MS for both of you?
> 
> Coy- You do have such a funny baby brain. You should put together a book of all your baby brain moments. Pregnant ladies would love to read them!
> 
> Speaking of books, I've been reading that book I told you guys about, "Do Chocolate Lovers Have Sweeter Babies." It is so interesting, and I probably would have loved it even more while I was pregnant. But it does have a lot of interesting facts about post-birth, babies and breastfeeding, so I am enjoying it.

Bless him, he's obviously camera shy!! I have found it hard to properly catch Xanders smile. He just kept on smiling though this morning so I had time to get my phone out & get that pic. He smiles at me now every time he wakes up, or if I get him out of the car, it just melts my heart that he chooses to smile at me now, I don't have to coax it out if him! 

It's a shame it's so hard to get video on here, I'd love to hear Brandon cooing away. Xanders taken to cooing as he drinks! There's an ah or oo with every gulp!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura- there is a teething gel that is totally safe for babies and it works wonders! Just use your fingertip and rub it all over his gums where the teeth are cutting through. He won't like the taste but in a matter of about 60 seconds his whole mood will change :thumbup: Dh is always nominated for the hard part- finger chewing, lol! He just gently rubs the gum after putting the gel on and it helps the tooth break through. No fever though? Awesome! And I have heard of babies teething early! Lucky mummy, right?! Watch those nipples! :rofl:

And yes, I have been thinking of a bump pic soon, just gotta see if I can download to this dumb conmputer:growlmad: Will give it a shot soon! :thumbup:

AFM- doc appointment went well, we all went in...Bump is measuring 32 centimeters, perfect for my 32 weeks. In the last 2 months I have only gained 2 pounds total so not bad:shrug: Will have to see, doc said everything is perfect. And babes is still high :thumbup: so she must just be kicking my cervix hard :growlmad: lol!

One crappy night last night- Kat started waking me up 1/2 hour after I laid down and I was literally awake until 6 am again. Little poop, she is trying to force me to let her sleep in my bed which I am adamantly against. I told dh that's all I need- one infant and one 3 year old forcing my up and out. NO WAY! lol! So she is currently as sleep deprived as I am and promising not to behave that way again. We'll see :roll: I did sleep from 6:30 to 8:30 then got up to make breakfast for the fam. Ah well.......Motherhood! :)


----------



## lauraemily17

That's great the appointment went well & alls looking good with bubs. How often will you being having appointments now? 

Thanks for the tip. I'm not sure what I can use on his gums this early though. Will pop into the health visitor drop in next well. 

I am now worried about the nipples!! I always said once he had a tooth the breast feeding stops but I'm not ready to give it up yet!! :(


----------



## Grey Eyes

Yes, def check with your doc or pharmacist (chemist) first. 

My appointments are every two weeks (fortnight :haha: How about my English lingo :smug: lol) now. Feels too soon, but nope, right on schedule...where is time going?? :huh:?


----------



## lauraemily17

Arrrrgggggghhhhhhhh men!!!! Bank holiday Monday this week & DH had the day off giving him 5 days off in a row which he's been looking forward to. Work call him at 8.30 this morning asking him to work, he asks me while on the phone & I say it's his decision but make it clear from my facial expression the answer should be no. He only bleeping agrees to do it!!!!!! He recons he'll be able to get a different day off later in the week but only if they can do it staffing wise & we won't know until tues. I make plans when he's working to get us out the house & so he can sleep better on nights but now that's up in the air until we know when he's off. Can't believe how stupid he was to agree to it, he even said to the person on the phone I gave him a disapproving look. He has been looking forward to 5 days off why the hell would he give that up??!!! So so f***** off right now. We never get bank holidays together, ever. Arrrrrgggggggghhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura- I don't blame you for being upset! especially when he asked you point blank then makes out like you're the bad guy ! :shock: MEN is right :growlmad: I hope he manages to get things arranged so you can still get the time off :hugs:


----------



## SLCMommy

You know what irks me?! Is when you join a talk about pro-formula and you just HAPPEN to mention breastfeeding is best, and that sending out samples (I've got three months worth of formula samples already from ready to go to powder) is pushing formula but that you are for either or, and that you have personally formula fed yourself and you get jumped on! Geez!! I never said formula was the anti-Christ! I don't understand why just because my feelings are to "at least try to breastfeed" is justifiable to be rude and have a backlash? My opinion is: If you don't want others to respectably state how they feel, than don't talk about it on a public form.


----------



## Steph32

Ashley- I agree. I always say, to each their own. Yes, I believe bf'ing is important and that it IS the best... I personally wouldn't give my babies formula unless I absolutely had to, but that is what I choose. Everyone chooses what is best for them, and many women have to formula feed or supplement because of low supply or medical issues. Am I going to bash them for it? Of course not! I'm not them, it's not my child, it has nothing to do with what I think or choose. I love bf'ing, I've never even considered formula feeding, but I'm not 
going to go around saying that everyone should BF or that they are wrong to FF. But I'm not really one to force my opinions down anyone's throat either!


----------



## Steph32

Laura- Have you heard of Camilia? It's a homeopathic teething medication. I used it when N was teething. Do you have it in the UK? I like it because it's gentle and all natural. It works too! It contains Chamomila which is the homeopathic version of chamomile, which is particularly good for irritability and fussiness due to teething or digestive discomfort in infants.

Don't worry about not being able to BF. Amazingly, the teeth don't get in the way. They instinctively suck without biting down... occasionally they might clamp down (by accident or because they want to play around with the nipple or test your reaction) but if you say "Ouch!" or pull away they quickly learn not to do it anymore!


----------



## SLCMommy

Steph32 said:


> Ashley- I agree. I always say, to each their own. Yes, I believe bf'ing is important and that it IS the best... I personally wouldn't give my babies formula unless I absolutely had to, but that is what I choose. Everyone chooses what is best for them, and many women have to formula feed or supplement because of low supply or medical issues. Am I going to bash them for it? Of course not! I'm not them, it's not my child, it has nothing to do with what I think or choose. I love bf'ing, I've never even considered formula feeding, but I'm not
> going to go around saying that everyone should BF or that they are wrong to FF. But I'm not really one to force my opinions down anyone's throat either!

Exactly! To each their own! :hugs:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph- thanks for mentioning the teeth and bf'ing. My dd's were always good about it but there were times when they instinctively bit down to soothe their gums and YOW! :haha:


----------



## SLCMommy

Grey Eyes said:


> Steph- thanks for mentioning the teeth and bf'ing. My dd's were always good about it but there were times when they instinctively bit down to soothe their gums and YOW! :haha:

I've never nursed long enough to deal with that, but I want to BF for a long time this time around.

What the heck do you do when that happens? I'm afraid my initial instinct would be to yelp and than throw the kid off the sofa! LOL :haha::blush:


----------



## lauraemily17

SLCMommy said:


> Grey Eyes said:
> 
> 
> Steph- thanks for mentioning the teeth and bf'ing. My dd's were always good about it but there were times when they instinctively bit down to soothe their gums and YOW! :haha:
> 
> I've never nursed long enough to deal with that, but I want to BF for a long time this time around.
> 
> What the heck do you do when that happens? I'm afraid my initial instinct would be to yelp and than throw the kid off the sofa! LOL :haha::blush:Click to expand...

:rofl: my thoughts exactly!! I'm going to keep going though & hope I can teach him not to bite!! 

Thanks for the advice Steph. I'll see if I can get the remedy you suggested. My mum had a feel around yesterday & doesn't think the tooth is through yet, it did seen rediculously early!! 

Re the forum Ashley. A lot women who choose to formula feed for whatever reason, feel guilty about it & are frowned upon by a lot of people. They prob would have got some grief from health care professionals & family. You therefore find them to be defensive. The pro threads you see are a pick me up for them to feel better about themselves. Therefore your innocent & well meant comment probably hit a nerve with them, don't take it personally. I choose to combi feed & it works brilliant for us.


----------



## lauraemily17

I'm going to be a first time Auntie very soon, my sil is being induced today! Going to have a little nephew!! It's going to be great Xander having a cousin so close in age. Hopefully they'll be good friends!! (it will also keep the mil occupied so she won't be so obsessed with Xander!!)


----------



## Steph32

SLCMommy said:


> Grey Eyes said:
> 
> 
> Steph- thanks for mentioning the teeth and bf'ing. My dd's were always good about it but there were times when they instinctively bit down to soothe their gums and YOW! :haha:
> 
> I've never nursed long enough to deal with that, but I want to BF for a long time this time around.
> 
> What the heck do you do when that happens? I'm afraid my initial instinct would be to yelp and than throw the kid off the sofa! LOL :haha::blush:Click to expand...

Ha! Yeah you would think. It's actually not as bad as it sounds though. Our nipples can handle a lot... lol... then again, maybe I'm just not as sensitive or something, but I've never had any nipple pain or soreness from BF'ing. Never had to use that lanolin stuff or had cracked or bleeding nipples... which I hear about a lot... but anyway, in my opinion it might hurt for a split second when they clamp down but it's not horrible... not like the pain of childbirth or anything... LOL... and like I said they learn fast not to do it again!


----------



## Steph32

lauraemily17 said:


> I'm going to be a first time Auntie very soon, my sil is being induced today! Going to have a little nephew!! It's going to be great Xander having a cousin so close in age. Hopefully they'll be good friends!! (it will also keep the mil occupied so she won't be so obsessed with Xander!!)

Congrats new Auntie!! Seems like its been a big baby boom this year!


----------



## SLCMommy

Laura: you are right. I think its a self esteem issue and if they are ft anget downgraded for it the last thing they can emotionally handle is someone saying "formula feeding is a great alternitive after the breast". I think if combo is working great for you right now, that is great! What formula brand is he on? I like the nestle good start/ gerber formula if i had to buy a brand. Congrats on being an Auntie! I too, think it is fabulous this child and Xavier will be close in age. It will make play dates that much more fun! :)


----------



## SLCMommy

Oops! I meant feeling downgraded: ).....


----------



## SLCMommy

Steph: with my first i had all the nipple problems, and no problems with my nipples with my boys. I tell ya....sore, cracked and bleeding nipples HURT soooooo bad you dig your heels into the carpet. Lol!!!


----------



## SLCMommy

Did Emma have her baby?! :) As for me: i puked this morning. UGH


----------



## Steph32

She had her baby today!


----------



## SpudsMama

SLCMommy said:


> Did Emma have her baby?! :) As for me: i puked this morning. UGH

Yep, about an hour after you wrote that post!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Yay, exoited for you Emma! Enjoy this natural high then prepare to crash woman! You got some much earned sleep coming your way! :thumbup:

Where in heck is Shrdaha btw?:huh: Worried about her now.........


----------



## Grey Eyes

Pooped today- totally. I baked a chocolate cake then watched (and helped a little) dh install a new digi tv antenna out on our roof. It was damnably hot out so I stressed out about his glucose dropping and he falling off the roof. So the stress wore me out :rofl: I made a run to store for gatorade then just maged to push and shove boxes around all day and run tools :shrug: Anyway, Kat kept me awale til 5 am again :growlmad: so I am truely exhausted. She promises to be good tonight hut I am dubious. :growlmad: Hoping for a long cool sleep :thumbup: Dh did et me sleep till 9 am :shock: and I ended up rushing and cooking everyone's breakfast in my robe prior to showering :haha: Now I am catching up on ya'll and finishing school assignment :sad1: lol Night all!


----------



## SLCMommy

SpudsMama said:


> SLCMommy said:
> 
> 
> Did Emma have her baby?! :) As for me: i puked this morning. UGH
> 
> Yep, about an hour after you wrote that post!Click to expand...

You did!! Congratulations, Emma!! :hugs: :flower: :winkwink: This is super exciting but kind of sad too, because now we won't be pregnant together! :( But I know you SO deserved to finally have her!

Please post some pictures and a birth story! I really would love to hear your birth story!


----------



## SLCMommy

Grey Eyes said:


> Pooped today- totally. I baked a chocolate cake then watched (and helped a little) dh install a new digi tv antenna out on our roof. It was damnably hot out so I stressed out about his glucose dropping and he falling off the roof. So the stress wore me out :rofl: I made a run to store for gatorade then just maged to push and shove boxes around all day and run tools :shrug: Anyway, Kat kept me awale til 5 am again :growlmad: so I am truely exhausted. She promises to be good tonight hut I am dubious. :growlmad: Hoping for a long cool sleep :thumbup: Dh did et me sleep till 9 am :shock: and I ended up rushing and cooking everyone's breakfast in my robe prior to showering :haha: Now I am catching up on ya'll and finishing school assignment :sad1: lol Night all!

I'm afraid that life will just only get crazier for you because YOU ARE NEXT DARLING!! :baby: :thumbup: :flower: :hugs: :happydance:

...I feel like i've got miles to go still. :wacko:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Ashley, you are techncically in second tri now so time will cease to drag! Before you know it you'll be third tri! :thumbup:


----------



## shradha

I am having terrible cold:cry:.....it is coming and going......making my life miserable.....I am having all the possible home remedies.....was so tired coughing.....not well:nope:...... 
MS has reduced.. I can enter the kitchen.....but now I feel I have become prone to catching cold.....:dohh:....one things goes and the other comes.......I can notice some changes in my belly...booby is getting fuller and nipples are sore.....yesterday I just thought of putting on a skin fighting dress and I saw the difference......now I know what you all were feeling........there was a mixed feeling.....sad and happy.....


----------



## shradha

Laura- loved xander's pics...:happydance:.....thanx ..... I won't be able to know the gender. But yes hopefully this time I can get the scan pics........going for scan on Wednesday.....
Does Xander have dark brown eyes? Or is it amber? He already has teeth?wow......be careful while feeding....... I always used to think that teeth comes in the 6th month..... Maybe I was wrong......

Steph- waiting for Brandon's pics..?..:happydance:How are you doing? This month he will be 2 months old...... Does he have teeth?


----------



## shradha

Coy- haha.....baby brains...... One day I was trying to put my pants from head and it was not going.....my mom started laughing.....:dohh: i too need to get rid of lots of old stuff.....I think I will start cleaning soon.......glad that your appointment went well and our darling princess is doing fine....... How is Kat? Hope she is fine..... Just wanted to know....when will the belly really start showing? And when should my weight increase? I have not gained any weight yet.........


----------



## shradha

Ashley- how are things going? Do you have any new symptom ? I have.........I am catching cold everyday......it sucks.......my head, throat, belly all paining..


----------



## SLCMommy

shradha said:


> Ashley- how are things going? Do you have any new symptom ? I have.........I am catching cold everyday......it sucks.......my head, throat, belly all paining..

nothing really new but I vomited today :( i felt so sick all day i just layed in bed. i dont want to be sick anymore :(


----------



## lauraemily17

There's pics of Phoebe on Facebook. She is perfectly adorable, gorgeous. :cloud9:

Shradha - you're spot on, you are totally prone to more colds when pregnant. Your immune system weakens so your body doesn't reject the baby. I had 3 colds almost back to back in the first 14 weeks, was nasty but didn't get any more after that other than 1 much later. 

Grumpy baby, will be back to say more later!!


----------



## lauraemily17

Grumpy baby sorted now. Teething is a nightmare!! Shradha, you're right teething usually starts around 4 - 6 months but Xander seems to have started early. I thought 1 had come through but my Mum doesn't think it has yet. Apparently they can start teething a couple if months before a tooth actually comes through so I guess it'll be a while yet before we see the tooth. It's his bottom left 1. It's making him very fussy & he's dribbling loads. He was also having a good old chomp on his bottle teat yesterday. 

You'll prib start showing in the next month Shradha. Some people show at different times. I got a bloat really early so if people knew I was pregnant they could see it but if they didn't know I just looked like I'd eaten too many pies!! Have a feel of your tummy just above your pelvic bone, you may well be able to feel your uterus.


----------



## SLCMommy

My daughter got her first tooth at four months! Started to come through as soon as she turned four months. It made me So sad! She is seven years old now. My other boys got there first tooth at the tail end of five month.


----------



## SLCMommy

Ladies, I'm still having breast tenderness but on rare times i will feel a sensation exactly like let down. It feels like a sharp tingle. Doesn't last very long, perhaps two seconds. What is this?


----------



## Grey Eyes

Shradha- I agree with Laura on how soon you'll show. Every woman is different and geenrally the first pregnancy does not show as early. But if you feel above pubic bone just below your belly button you will feel the start of bump there! :)

Hope oyu get feeling better soon, totally normal though :thumbup:


----------



## lauraemily17

Not sure about the let down feeling Ashley. Tbh I've only just kindof noticed it on myself!! 

Coy - how are you feeling? You've been quiet again, are your girls keeping you in your toes? Hope you're managing to get some rest.


----------



## lauraemily17

Ps, still not an Auntie, poor sil is having a terrible induction experience. They put in a pessary Sunday morn, she contracted to 1 - 2cm over 20ish hours. They've now taken it out & she should have her waters broken but L&D is closed because it's full so she's been left on the ward & her contractions have stopped!!


----------



## SpudsMama

Laura, I really feel for your SIL. Long drawn out labours are _not_ fun! Make sure you let us know when she has her little man! :cloud9:


----------



## lauraemily17

I'm an Auntie!!! :D :happydance: 

it's a good job she was induced when she was, he's 3 days early & weighs 10lb 1/2 oz!!! Xander only weighed 10lb 10oz last Thursday! I wouldn't be at all surprised if he's already longer than Xander!! Can't wait to see him.


----------



## SpudsMama

lauraemily17 said:


> I'm an Auntie!!! :D :happydance:
> 
> it's a good job she was induced when she was, he's 3 days early & weighs 10lb 1/2 oz!!! Xander only weighed 10lb 10oz last Thursday! I wouldn't be at all surprised if he's already longer than Xander!! Can't wait to see him.

:shock: It'll be interesting to see him and Xander in a picture side by side for comparison :haha: Congrats on being an auntie! Is he your first nephew?


----------



## lauraemily17

Yep first time Auntie! I think they'll prob look about the same size. I've never seen a 10lb newborn! 

I always worried that my mil would compare the 2 & piss me off, well it took her 20 minutes!!!!!!

We gave my sil Xanders small baby clothes in case he was small & said with her being induced early she may need then even more. I got this message in Facebook from my mil within about half hour of her hearing if the birth. 

*I don't think J will be able to use those baby clothes you gave me!!!*

That is directly copied, she didn't say anything else, no thank you for lending them, it was purely a show off that sil had a bigger baby!! This women is unbelievable. 

On a seperate note Xander had his first jabs today. I thought I'd be fine as he had so many blood tests in the first week but it was horrible :cry: he was asleep & about jumped out my arms with shock after the first, he look on his face was heart breaking. He did however settle back down then cried more for the second but that 1 stings apparently. He's actually been fine since then, not really overly fussy but I have had him attached to me since then!!


----------



## lauraemily17

Help!! Xanders taken to waking every 3 hours at night. He's not done this since he was about 4 weeks. Any idea how I can get him to stretch out his feeds? He has a bath time routine now where he has bottle, massage, bath then booby which he usually falls asleep on. He was doing 4 - 5 hours after but isn't any more. Although DH & I share the night feeds we still wake each other up when we take our turn & we're getting more & more tired!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura- Xander is just having a growth spurt. Believe it or not the growth spurt is an almost continual thing! :shock: He's gonna sprout and inch over night, watch! :haha: Yep, they have a schedule for a bit then change it up for you....pretty soon he'll settle again and give you a respite! I understand how you feel when they get poked :sad1: Dh and I choose to wait on immunizations until they are bigger but still gotta get that little cut on the foot to check for allergy to aspartame--do they do that in UK?

And yep, my girls are keeping me on my toes. Kat let me sleep for mostpart but still wakes up at least once a night. Hopefully she sleeps tonight through. It's the heat and third tri and getting this whole house ready for babes! :wacko: Still in the garage just trying to be super good about it this time and dh hauled off a full suburban truck load of garbage today :happydance: Hope to drag another one out of there. Course he came home lugging a painting he decided to keep :growlmad: and some other htings. Guess I'm gonna have to start breaking stuff when I load it, huh? :grr: lol!


----------



## SpudsMama

Laura we have the complete opposite problem... Phoebe never wakes for her feeds! I let it reach 5 hours since her last meal but if she's not woken on her own I have to be cruel mummy and get her up! Currently sat here waiting for her to realise it's been 5 hours since her last bottle but no joy, she's zonked bless her.


----------



## shradha

Emma.. Phoebe is so cute:happydance::happydance:......beautiful little princess:kiss:.......

Laura- hurray and congrats on being an aunt:happydance:....

Coy- the third trim seems to be bad......you really need to take rest. Dont exert too much..keep some energy ....

Ashley- even i too feel the same way......


----------



## shradha

oh god i am so worried.............. just got back from the scan..... my scan shows 13 weeks 5 days...funny though coz according to the last scan today i am 13weeks only..... saw the scan......but couldnt see baby clearly.......the doc said my placenta is low lying.....so not good...have to be very careful.... should not bleed...I am sad, worried........whats going on ......:cry:


----------



## shradha

https://i46.tinypic.com/hs6q0o.jpg

CRL- 74.3mm


----------



## lauraemily17

Shradha - don't worry that the scans put you 5 days ahead, at 13 weeks babies start growing at different rates. If I remember correctly Emma's due date was moved forward by a week at her 12 week scan as Phoebe measured bigger. However I think Phoebe ended up coming on her first due date in the end, I'd that right Emma?
It's a shame you weren't happy with the pics from your scan, unfortunately it's down to the skills of the sonographer as to the quality. Take comfort that everything is ok though as they would have said if there was a problem. When will you get another scan? A low lying placenta usually moves out the way by the third trimester so hopefully it won't be a problem. 

Emma - babies are quite sleepy for the first few days & more do after an epi so make the most of the 5 hour stretch! Xander needed to be woken to eat but as I was breast feeding he then wouldn't latch very well, barely eat anything , get bored & go back to sleep!! Lazy boy!! 

Coy - my DH would do do that, trying to get him to throw anything away is a nightmare!! Great idea to break stuff next time!! Hope Kats being good & letting you sleep properly tonight. 

Babies aren't tested for aspartame allergies but I am intolerant to it & all sweeteners & I've decided I'm not giving Xander anything with sweetners in. In the uk it's in a lot of drinks to make then less calorific & kinder to teeth but it is evil stuff, adds an after taste & is a carcinogen. I'd rather give him the full sugar things in moderation & brush his teeth properly!!


----------



## SpudsMama

lauraemily17 said:


> Shradha - don't worry that the scans put you 5 days ahead, at 13 weeks babies start growing at different rates. If I remember correctly Emma's due date was moved forward by a week at her 12 week scan as Phoebe measured bigger. However I think Phoebe ended up coming on her first due date in the end, I'd that right Emma?
> It's a shame you weren't happy with the pics from your scan, unfortunately it's down to the skills of the sonographer as to the quality. Take comfort that everything is ok though as they would have said if there was a problem. When will you get another scan? A low lying placenta usually moves out the way by the third trimester so hopefully it won't be a problem.
> 
> Emma - babies are quite sleepy for the first few days & more do after an epi so make the most of the 5 hour stretch! Xander needed to be woken to eat but as I was breast feeding he then wouldn't latch very well, barely eat anything , get bored & go back to sleep!! Lazy boy!!

I'd never even thought of the epi being the culprit, got to say I'm relieved though! That 5 hour stretch turned out to be more of a 7 hour stretch... to say I was fretting would be an understatement :nope: 

Shradha - Laura's right, at this stage babies have all sorts of little growth spurts. At my 12 week scan I was put forward 8 days! Phoebe ended up being born the day before what would have been her original due date if my first scan hadn't changed it :thumbup: 

Oh and Laura, you won that little sweepstake we had a few months back. You got the gender and birth date spot on, and were just a few ounces off her weight! Shame I don't have a prize for you :haha:


----------



## lauraemily17

SpudsMama said:


> lauraemily17 said:
> 
> 
> Shradha - don't worry that the scans put you 5 days ahead, at 13 weeks babies start growing at different rates. If I remember correctly Emma's due date was moved forward by a week at her 12 week scan as Phoebe measured bigger. However I think Phoebe ended up coming on her first due date in the end, I'd that right Emma?
> It's a shame you weren't happy with the pics from your scan, unfortunately it's down to the skills of the sonographer as to the quality. Take comfort that everything is ok though as they would have said if there was a problem. When will you get another scan? A low lying placenta usually moves out the way by the third trimester so hopefully it won't be a problem.
> 
> Emma - babies are quite sleepy for the first few days & more do after an epi so make the most of the 5 hour stretch! Xander needed to be woken to eat but as I was breast feeding he then wouldn't latch very well, barely eat anything , get bored & go back to sleep!! Lazy boy!!
> 
> I'd never even thought of the epi being the culprit, got to say I'm relieved though! That 5 hour stretch turned out to be more of a 7 hour stretch... to say I was fretting would be an understatement :nope:
> 
> Shradha - Laura's right, at this stage babies have all sorts of little growth spurts. At my 12 week scan I was put forward 8 days! Phoebe ended up being born the day before what would have been her original due date if my first scan hadn't changed it :thumbup:
> 
> Oh and Laura, you won that little sweepstake we had a few months back. You got the gender and birth date spot on, and were just a few ounces off her weight! Shame I don't have a prize for you :haha:Click to expand...

Lol!! I'm quite proud of myself! My skull theory has been working well in gender guesses recently!! I also thought my sil would have her little boy on 28th which she did so him & Xander share the same day of the month!

Finally seen a pic of him & he's gorgeous, doesn't look as big as 10lb on his picture.


----------



## SpudsMama

How weird is that... Phoebe and I share a birthdate too. Both born on Sunday 26th, except I was April and she is August. 

When will you get to see your new addition?


----------



## lauraemily17

SpudsMama said:


> How weird is that... Phoebe and I share a birthdate too. Both born on Sunday 26th, except I was April and she is August.
> 
> When will you get to see your new addition?

It depends when she gets home. She thought she might go home last night but she only gave birth at 3pm with forceps so I doubt it. Didn't have the heart to tell her they keep you in for 48 hours if you go to theatre, in our hospital you're taken to theatre to use forceps. I think they'll also want to do tests on them both to make sure the toxins have gone from their blood. I think it'll prob be the weekend before we see him. Hopefully he'll have a name by then as well!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies :hi: 

AFM- Wow, what a day! Started early, about 5 am for dh and I&#8230;well, okay, while he showered I sorta dozed&#8230;:blush: Anyway, huge stress reliefs today, on a few points. 1) We now have our winters worth of fire wood, which is a huge relief to us, especially since we wanted it before babes is born. Here&#8217;s the thing- we always end up paying at least $680-700 a year for wood, and this year we only had to spend $300! What an amazing blessing! :thumbup: Also we got it delivered by dump truck so no hand-unloading! :thumbup: Also instead of dumping it in piles that we had to hand stack we got it in huge wooden crates :thumbup: So no stacking :cloud9: lol, anyways, I am really happy about that :) 

Then I contacted my Academic counselor and got my college all straightened out for the next 25-35 weeks, and I am doing an average of 400 scale courses and these next 30 weeks I am at 100 level- all electives which hould be both fun and easy. We did it this ay because it will be so much easier for me to keep up once babes is born! No hard concentrated courses for the first few months of &#8220;new-born-ness&#8221; lol! Also, spoke with my finance counselor and managed to rework finances to save about $2,000 in the next year! Wow, it pays to double check things&#8230;.

Also, got the girls started on school and have managed to set a fairly easy method of scheduling so I can handle a days worth of schooling in just a couple hours :thumbup: Phew!

And I found a pair of comfy air-cushioned sandals for a $1.00 :shock: So I can ditch the heeled boots that are currently killing my feet and back :haha: 

Wow, anyway, that&#8217;s enough amazing good news (especially the shoes :haha:). Now I am cooking pork steaks for dinner and thinking rice or salad? I have had rice the last few days as my energy seems to have bottomed out :shrug: and I thought it might help. Don&#8217;t want my, um, back end growing though :blush: so gotta be careful :rofl:


----------



## Grey Eyes

*Shradha-* no worries hon, take a look at your ticker-- it too states you should be 13 weeks 5 days, unless you adjusted it?? Anyway I have had scans with jumps high and low like that, no worries!! :thumbup: Re: the low lying placenta. Mine is low this time also but doc reassured me that the placenta also "moves" as it were, in an upward direction as your pregnancy progresses. What happens is the uterus expands and grows, yet the placenta cllings to the same portion of uterine wall- during the process of growing and stretching the placenta ends up much higher than it initially was :thumbup: So give it time and will move up.

*Emma-* yep, probably a result of the epi, so take advantage when you need to but yeah, I'd waker her at 5 for sure to eat! Poor little hungry tummy! :haha: Lol. It's so cool to hear you talk about feedings now when it's been "the bump" for so long :hugs:

*Laura-* I agree 100 percent on the aspartame. The test is a requirement here in US though :( But if we give th ekids anything sweet it is natural. Which reminds me, choclolate milk lovers- Nesquick makes a corn-syrup-free chocolate syrup for milk and ice cream :cloud9: and at least locally it is comparable if not cheaper than Hersheys :shrug: Oh, and yes, we start brushing as soon as baby's first tooth pops out. They sell little finger pad style brushes with baby tooth paste :)

*Ashley-* where are you?

*Akshu*- you are MIA! :nope:

*Msperry-* you are MIA also :nope:

*Steph-* !!!!:shrug:!!!


----------



## SLCMommy

Grey Eyes said:


> *Shradha-* no worries hon, take a look at your ticker-- it too states you should be 13 weeks 5 days, unless you adjusted it?? Anyway I have had scans with jumps high and low like that, no worries!! :thumbup: Re: the low lying placenta. Mine is low this time also but doc reassured me that the placenta also "moves" as it were, in an upward direction as your pregnancy progresses. What happens is the uterus expands and grows, yet the placenta cllings to the same portion of uterine wall- during the process of growing and stretching the placenta ends up much higher than it initially was :thumbup: So give it time and will move up.
> 
> *Emma-* yep, probably a result of the epi, so take advantage when you need to but yeah, I'd waker her at 5 for sure to eat! Poor little hungry tummy! :haha: Lol. It's so cool to hear you talk about feedings now when it's been "the bump" for so long :hugs:
> 
> *Laura-* I agree 100 percent on the aspartame. The test is a requirement here in US though :( But if we give th ekids anything sweet it is natural. Which reminds me, choclolate milk lovers- Nesquick makes a corn-syrup-free chocolate syrup for milk and ice cream :cloud9: and at least locally it is comparable if not cheaper than Hersheys :shrug: Oh, and yes, we start brushing as soon as baby's first tooth pops out. They sell little finger pad style brushes with baby tooth paste :)
> 
> *Ashley-* where are you?
> 
> *Akshu*- you are MIA! :nope:
> 
> *Msperry-* you are MIA also :nope:
> 
> *Steph-* !!!!:shrug:!!!

You forgot Alicia! LOL :dohh:

I've been here, nothing really much to update on just yet until now. Had to go get a nursing bra because for some reason my regular bras have been KILLING me. My bazongas grew! LOL. :blush::cloud9::cloud9: Also got these horribly ugly maternity sweat pants but they were on sale for cheap so I couldn't pass it up! :happydance::cloud9::blush::haha::winkwink:

I can't believe I'm already in the 4th month. Seriously, wasn't it yesterday that I was like, what? 6 weeks pregnant? 

Steph mailed me/borrowed me her doppler. I haven't been able to find the heartbeat just yet. :nope: Hopefully soon. Getting a wee bit paranoid :shock::confused: because this time (gestation wise) in January is when whatever caused my miscarriage started to form (they are pretty sure it was a blood clot in the umbilical cord and my placenta was starting to detach).


----------



## Grey Eyes

Ashley- I wouldn't worry about the hb at this point, but I know that you will :hugs: I was so worried remember? The doc couldn't even find it and scheduled that crazy us...only to discover that babes was hiding behind one of my major arteries and all we could pick up was my own hb :dohh: But if you are really worried tell your doc to have a look. That's what I would do otherwise I would worry myself insane, I know how it is :hugs: When is your next appointment?

AFM- can't believe I am down to my 2 week check ups already! wow, time seems to have flown--and yes the same for you, I remember when you posted your bfp pic! Now here you are second tri!


----------



## SLCMommy

coy - thank you for the reassurance :) I know I probably sound like a broken record but it's something I can't get off my mind, really. Coy, 32 weeks :) in a few weeks the countdown begins!!


----------



## shradha

Ashley- I can understand.....all the memories coming back.....but don't worry everything will be fine.....I am telling you to be strong and here I am so scared and worried....I just pray that my placenta comes up.....I don't want any complications or a C section...I want a normal vaginal labour.....my next scan is after 2 months and check up after 1 month.....
I can't wear a bra......it's hurting my nipples.... Mom will be going for 4 days to visit my dad....so I am going to miss her......

Thanx Laura, Coy, Emma ...... I hope the placenta moves up.......really worried......


----------



## Grey Eyes

Shradha- no worries! Unless it is actually covering the opening of the cervix by edd you should be fine- try not to worry!


----------



## SLCMommy

Hey everyone! Nothing really to update here, just wanted to pop in and say hello!


----------



## lauraemily17

Ummmm, I had cat & child craziness last night, it was very random. My cat was sprinting round & round the house, jumping on the bed waking us, wanting feeding at 3.30am then Xander refused to be put down for most if his first 5 hour sleep, after this he woke up 2 hours late & after being fed was seriously fighting sleep & beating me up in the process!! After getting him back to sleep he has proceeded to wake up hourly!!!! Totally exhausted Mummy. 

It's a full moon tonight, I wonder if that had anything to do with it & what delights they have in store for me this evening, typically DH is on his late & night shifts so I'm up all night!!


----------



## SLCMommy

lauraemily17 said:


> Ummmm, I had cat & child craziness last night, it was very random. My cat was sprinting round & round the house, jumping on the bed waking us, wanting feeding at 3.30am then Xander refused to be put down for most if his first 5 hour sleep, after this he woke up 2 hours late & after being fed was seriously fighting sleep & beating me up in the process!! After getting him back to sleep he has proceeded to wake up hourly!!!! Totally exhausted Mummy.
> 
> It's a full moon tonight, I wonder if that had anything to do with it & what delights they have in store for me this evening, typically DH is on his late & night shifts so I'm up all night!!

Awww, Laura... that's a bummer! I know how it is not having sleep because of a cranky baby. Definitely one of the downsides of having an newborn is the lack of sleep for SURE! Less than six months and I'll be dealing with it too.


----------



## lauraemily17

Gotta say hats off to you ladies who do it with older children!!

Feeling terrible tonight, a complete wreck like pms on steroids, in fact similar to when my milk came in, thinking af may be making an appearance soon! Feel quite poorly as well, prob from the exhaustion but I'm paranoid that I've got some new clots as felt generally rubbish then & had a few pains in my lungs recently. Nothing like before though & some pain as the lung heals is common. Sounds silly but I'm terrified of dying, always have been but even worse now i'm married & have Xander. I've not been taking my iron tablets recently so im prob just anaemic. Typically DH is on a nightshirt so I've got to get to for all the night feeds when I could really do with a longer stretch of sleep. Hopefully Xander will be better tonight. Sorry for the moan, feeling a bit sorry for myself tonight, stupid really I'm sure other Muns cope fine. 

On a positive we met our nephew Samuel today, he is a real cutie & almost the same size as Xander!! They look totally different though as Xander holds his head fully & is alert & interactive, it actually really highlighted how much he has developed in 2 months!! Only downside is sil issue with not being the first to have a baby. We were only there an hour & during that time when Xander had a small grizzle twice she said to him, are you not liking not being the centre of attention, are you jealous!! My calm response was don't be silly he doesn't understand & he's happy to just watch, which he really is, he's quite a thinker sometimes! I really want them to grow up friends but think sil & mil are going to be a challenge, everything's a competition for them :(


----------



## lauraemily17

*6 hours between a feed!!! Heaven *

What a difference 24 hours make!! I've been thinking if waking up Xander for a dream feed but not dated do it yet in case it back fired but last night he woke himself up at 9.30. He took aost the full 4oz plus booby then slept until 3.30!!! Normally didn't have been up twice around now. Please please please please let this be a regular thing, not just teasing me with what I could have!! I also feel loads better after some quality sleep! Hopefully I'll get a bit more, he's asleep on booby now but I give him 15mins to make sure he's properly asleep before I put him down.


----------



## Steph32

Laura- Congrats on being an auntie! That's great Xander will have a cousin so close in age-- lucky for you though, probably means you'll be spending a whole lot of time with your SIL!! :haha: That's too bad she makes everything into a competition. Don't let it get to you, don't play the game. But I can see how annoying that would be.

Sorry you feel awful, I would assume it is hormones? Maybe AF is coming back? If you're not EBF, this would be about the time. I know how you feel though about being scared of dying-- I'm a hypochondriac and always have been (hence the panic attacks) and I always think I have every illness in the book. When is your next GYN check up? Are they following up with you to make sure no clots come back?

Ashley- Have you found the HB yet? Or scared to check again? I wouldn't worry, I couldn't find mine with the doppler at 12 weeks, then the MW couldn't find it either... very scary... then they got out the u/s machine and finally saw the heartbeat... in between it was the worst 2 minutes ever. Turned out that the baby was implanted in the back of my uterus.

Shradha- I told this to Coy when she mentioned she had a low lying placenta, but it often moves up through the course of the pregnancy. In fact, in most cases it does. Don't worry! You are still so early in the pregnancy.

Coy- How are you? Maybe I missed any updates, but did they find that your placenta moved up? 

Emma- At this stage, you'd still want to wake her up to eat... no more than 5 hours... after a few weeks to a month, if she is gaining well, let her sleep as long as she wants! Boy, I would have loved to have sleepy babies, ones I'd have to actually wake up. Maybe it's because I didn't get any epis... haha...


----------



## Steph32

Laura- Ha! Just saw your post. I hadn't refreshed the page in a while. That's great news!! Hoping it IS a regular thing. Are you swaddling him at all? I just swear by the miracle blanket now. He will almost always sleep 6-7 hour nights now, with the occasional off-night. But even his naps during the day... we choose a time for him to have his long nap of the day and he will sleep 3-4 hours like that! If we don't wrap him up, it's 30-45 min max. So, I'm all about this miracle blanket!


----------



## Steph32

Laura- I was just thinking about how our due dates were exactly 2 weeks apart, and our babies birthdays turned out to be exactly 1 week apart :)


----------



## SpudsMama

Yay for lots of sleep! Now come and get Xander to give Phoebe a few pointers!


----------



## SLCMommy

laura: Your sil sounds incredibly immature. LOL


----------



## SLCMommy

steph: I'm almost 14 weeks and still can't find HB on the doppler. My next OBGYN appointment is Sept 6th but i'm getting little nervous :/


----------



## shradha

Ashley- Dont worry....All the best for the appointment. 

Steph- I just am worried coz something keeps popping up....first the thyroid....thank god it came to normal in 1 1/2 months....my BP is always showing high when the doc checks me.....last time it was 160\80, this time 150\80...i freek out.... the doctor always says not good BP high and Sugar fasting is in 90's be careful. Now the placenta..... I just want to enjoy my pregnancy......but I guess something will always worry me.... 

Coy - if your placenta is low how come you are doing so much of work like clearing garage and washing the floors.....didnt the doctor tell you not to walk too much or lift heavy things and not to exert.....:hugs:.... you are mentally very strong......how are the kids?

Laura- does your cat try to be friends with xander? I have heard that pets are very loving with kids:flower:

Emma- thanx for changing your avatar....Phoebe is a cutie:happydance:....You must enjoy this phase....she is not worrying you....good girl:happydance:


----------



## shradha

Friends is this normal..... I am originally 13 weeks according to my 1st scan....I have adjusted the ticker accordingly to my second scan. Last two days i feel a lot more things in my lower belly. When I sleep in the night I feel uncomfortable althought I lie on my back..... I am scared coz till now I never had any problems sleeping....but now I take a lot of time to get sleep..coz the uneasiness after a few mins it goes......
One more question- how should I sleep? Can I sleep sideways too? apart from on my back?
Doctor has finally given me iron, calcium tablets..... till now I was only on Folic tablets....


----------



## Steph32

Shradha- I know, there is always something to worry about, huh? I was the same way. I felt like if it wasn't one thing, it was another. And unfortunately with kids, it never ends. Constantly worrying about everything, every little ailment (in addition to stuff that goes on with myself) so it gets very overwhelming. I think part of being a parent is learning to let go... well, I know that's the case for me. I just haven't quite learned it yet... but it's a process. Re: sleeping, I started sleeping on my side quite early on, just because I could feel my little bump already so stomach sleeping was out, and I was never a back sleeper anyway. And as you get farther along, back sleeping is out too, so that only leaves side. Do you have one of those body/pregnancy pillows for support? It's a must for side sleeping in my opinion... if not, you can put a pillow between your legs and one you can cuddle onto or place near your belly for support.

Ashley- Aside from not hearing the HB, are you feeling different at all? I'm sure everything is fine although I know it's hard not to worry about it, given the past situation. But I truly think our instincts know... if you feel something is not right, listen to it and get checked out... but it sounds like, deep down, you know that everything is ok. I think the fear of your last m/c is powerful and tends to clouds your instinct. Those dopplers though-- as much as they are reassuring, they can end up just creating more doubt when you can't find the HB yourself.


----------



## SLCMommy

Steph32 said:


> Shradha- I know, there is always something to worry about, huh? I was the same way. I felt like if it wasn't one thing, it was another. And unfortunately with kids, it never ends. Constantly worrying about everything, every little ailment (in addition to stuff that goes on with myself) so it gets very overwhelming. I think part of being a parent is learning to let go... well, I know that's the case for me. I just haven't quite learned it yet... but it's a process. Re: sleeping, I started sleeping on my side quite early on, just because I could feel my little bump already so stomach sleeping was out, and I was never a back sleeper anyway. And as you get farther along, back sleeping is out too, so that only leaves side. Do you have one of those body/pregnancy pillows for support? It's a must for side sleeping in my opinion... if not, you can put a pillow between your legs and one you can cuddle onto or place near your belly for support.
> 
> Ashley- Aside from not hearing the HB, are you feeling different at all? I'm sure everything is fine although I know it's hard not to worry about it, given the past situation. But I truly think our instincts know... if you feel something is not right, listen to it and get checked out... but it sounds like, deep down, you know that everything is ok. I think the fear of your last m/c is powerful and tends to clouds your instinct. Those dopplers though-- as much as they are reassuring, they can end up just creating more doubt when you can't find the HB yourself.


I'm feeling still "pregnant", although MS comes and goes, and so far, when it "comes" it's usually only bad for about five minutes and than it goes away. Today I went to subway for lunch, and for some reason when I requested mayo on my sandwich, I started to gag. Instantly the place felt really warm (it's been windy and cool outside today...my guess the warmth is from their oven) so when he was like "did you ask for Mayo?" I just waved my hand like "never mind" LOL. But once I went to pay I felt fine. Strange how it can hit me like a ton of bricks for a moment and than go away.

I was at the mall after, and had an embarrassing moment. As I was walking out of the store, I passed an employee and as I did, within a snap I let out a huge, smelly fart as I passed her. She ran away laughing, I pretended not to notice. LOL :blush: I have been VERY, VERY gassy lately. :loo:

If anyone lives near a Toys R Us, and need toys for a birthday or if you want to start Christmas shopping early if you celebrate Christmas, they are having a HUGE clearance sale. I was able to get all my kids birthday gifts (multiple ones!) for about $70.00. We are not rich, so to pay about $23.00 per kid for their birthday was a great deal. I was able to get board games for $2.00, originally $19.00! A game for $5.00, DVDs for $5.00/each, etc... Walked away feeling good - that now I don't have to "think" or "worry" about getting birthday gifts. My youngest birthday is coming up soon here. He will be turning 4! Than my other two are both November babies, and they will be 8 and 6. 

I seriously have forgone my jeans now. I can still squeeze into them if I don't button them and just wear a longer shirt, but they are tight and uncomfortable. I'm not "big" enough for maternity really, but i'm too thick-in-the-middle for my regular pants AND some of my shirts are starting to become too short. Went to Motherhood Maternity today and took advantage of their buy one, get one free shirts. Hate spending money we don't have, but I've gotten so crabby because my clothing feels uncomfortable, so it was almost an evil necessity. 

Today is dark, cloudy, windy, 70 degrees (but feels more like 63 degrees) and I LOVE IT! I makes me less crabby!! The Utah heat kills me, I get moody, crabby, sick, etc (when pregnant). I wish it would stay like this until winter. But nevertheless, this is a one-day thing. *sigh* I can't wait for fall! I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE fall. I love the cooler weather (I HATE WINTER!!!), pumpkin pie, cinnamon scented candles, being completely comfortable in jeans and long sleeve shirt, Apple cider, School pictures for the kids... :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::blush: The only thing I do miss though, is in Utah there isn't as much "color changes" as there is in the Midwestern (especially Minnesota state) or New England areas of the USA.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies :hi:

Shradha- yes, totally normal to feel unconfortable on your back. As babes grows (s)he will feel heavier and press back against you. This puts pressure, etc. You can alleviate it by propping up with pillows or rolling to your side. That's what I do. And try not to worry about the placenta. Did your doctor say that it was slightly or fully coverig the opening of your cervix? If not then no worries. If so then don't worry either, just don't strain and you will prob have to have a c-section. But look at it this way- either way you get your babes! :hugs: Miine was low but a few cm from opening so doc said not to worry. :thumbup:

Ashley- stop worrying about the doppler! :thumbup: Hard I know, but it can be so hard with those darn things! If you are concerned (and I know you are) just demand your doc check into it very soon- like Monday- to put your mind at ease :hugs: Either an US or have him use his own pro doppler. That's what I would do......

Laura- yay for some quality sleep! Gimme some! :haha: I agree with Steph, swaddling does help. But my girls were difficult and often liked to sleep sprawled with arms flung over the head :shrug: Nutty cat btw! :shick: lol! Def sounded like a full-moon effect! :rofl:

Emma- how are you feeling?


----------



## Grey Eyes

:happydance: I now have my compuuutteeerrrr back! :headspin: :happydance: I have been totally MIA the last few days because the modem failed on my one working computer :dohh: but I did finally get the repair disks for my other one. Anyway, spent the last two days working with technicians over the phone and remotely to get my awesome, amazing, gorgous computer working again! Yay! And great thing is we were able to wipe the harddrive but still retirive up to 90 percent of all my stuff! :happydance: So I am now setting up all my office docs and trying to get back in working order for school, etc. Anyway, I am once again amazed by great technology! I currently have about 12 pages pulled up, downloading stuff, and am working on mys chool site and bnb simultaneously and still lightning fast :bodyb: lol...

Plus I did a huge long day in the garage but it was not too awful hot. I paid for it though with these massive leg cramps in my sleep :shrug: I woke myself and dh up in the middle of the night yelling obsenities and, um, worser (it is a word) obsenities :blush: The cramps started high in my hips and traveled clear down my legs into the arches of my feet. I bounced around the room all stiff-legged for a while all the while cursing and swearingloudly and often. That seemed to do the trick, lol! :haha: Funny picture, huh?!~ :haha: Ah, that's what I get for skipping my magnesium :roll: Much better now though, I took a day off.

Now I am set for action, thinking of working on school and getting caught up the next few days and working outside when I can.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Oh, btw...remember a few months ago I posted about being worried for a friend of mine? She had gotten involved with a very abusive man. I spoke to his ex-wife (a friend of mine) and she told me he was very physically abusive. I remember her always having neck braces and casts, and bruises, etc :growlmad: Any way, this other lady that took to living with him thought he was awesome- for a while. Then she started telling me about her injuries :roll: Neck braces made an appearance, severely bruised arms, back and spinal injuries, etc. I suggested that she should get away from him, but she would stare at the floor and tell me every relationship needed work. Anyway, I haven't seen her at her work place for a few days and inquired after her.

Well, she was found dead in her home a few days ago with massive brain injuries. It is "assumed" that she (once again) fell down the stairs. What a load of crap!

This sucks. :sad1: Why don't women ever listen? I used to be involved with a massive dirtbag that just loved to punch the crap out of me too but that sure as heck didn't last very long. It took me a bit to wise up and realize that I couldn't "fix him" and I got to the point where I didn't want to. Anyway, I am sad as she had a little boy about 11 years old. I will be talking to the Sherrif Office soon.


----------



## SLCMommy

Grey Eyes said:


> Oh, btw...remember a few months ago I posted about being worried for a friend of mine? She had gotten involved with a very abusive man. I spoke to his ex-wife (a friend of mine) and she told me he was very physically abusive. I remember her always having neck braces and casts, and bruises, etc :growlmad: Any way, this other lady that took to living with him thought he was awesome- for a while. Then she started telling me about her injuries :roll: Neck braces made an appearance, severely bruised arms, back and spinal injuries, etc. I suggested that she should get away from him, but she would stare at the floor and tell me every relationship needed work. Anyway, I haven't seen her at her work place for a few days and inquired after her.
> 
> Well, she was found dead in her home a few days ago with massive brain injuries. It is "assumed" that she (once again) fell down the stairs. What a load of crap!
> 
> This sucks. :sad1: Why don't women ever listen? I used to be involved with a massive dirtbag that just loved to punch the crap out of me too but that sure as heck didn't last very long. It took me a bit to wise up and realize that I couldn't "fix him" and I got to the point where I didn't want to. Anyway, I am sad as she had a little boy about 11 years old. I will be talking to the Sherrif Office soon.


Coy - That is so sad. Us women, we have think "oh, I can change him" or "oh, it was just THAT (past) relationship"

I used to be involved with a massive dirtbag too, actually, honestly...it was my sons' father. When I was pregnant with DS #2, he beat the crap out of me and ramed my stomach into a door knob over and over because I refused to "end" the pregnancy. :growlmad: :nope: That is when I decided enough was enough was enough. I had gone through his temper and cheating before but that was the night that I woke up.


----------



## SLCMommy

Shradha- I understand you want a natural, normal vaginal birth. A lot of women do, and while it IS the most ideal.......I've had three C-Sections and it's not THAT bad. I promise :)


----------



## SpudsMama

Grey Eyes said:


> I agree with Steph, swaddling does help. But my girls were difficult and often liked to sleep sprawled with arms flung over the head :shrug:
> 
> Emma- how are you feeling?

Phoebe sleeps with her arms up over her head too. The one time the midwife in hospital tried to swaddle her, she wouldn't stop screaming until she'd wriggled her arms free :haha: 

I'm doing well, not as sleep deprived as I expected to be! I can't believe my Spud is one week old already :shock:

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## shradha

Grey Eyes said:


> Oh, btw...remember a few months ago I posted about being worried for a friend of mine? She had gotten involved with a very abusive man. I spoke to his ex-wife (a friend of mine) and she told me he was very physically abusive. I remember her always having neck braces and casts, and bruises, etc :growlmad: Any way, this other lady that took to living with him thought he was awesome- for a while. Then she started telling me about her injuries :roll: Neck braces made an appearance, severely bruised arms, back and spinal injuries, etc. I suggested that she should get away from him, but she would stare at the floor and tell me every relationship needed work. Anyway, I haven't seen her at her work place for a few days and inquired after her.
> 
> Well, she was found dead in her home a few days ago with massive brain injuries. It is "assumed" that she (once again) fell down the stairs. What a load of crap!
> 
> This sucks. :sad1: Why don't women ever listen? I used to be involved with a massive dirtbag that just loved to punch the crap out of me too but that sure as heck didn't last very long. It took me a bit to wise up and realize that I couldn't "fix him" and I got to the point where I didn't want to. Anyway, I am sad as she had a little boy about 11 years old. I will be talking to the Sherrif Office soon.

Thats really sad....I remember you mentioning about her. I feel sorry for her son. Poor boy. Men like this should be put in prison. They have no right to treat a lady like this.... Really glad that you and Ashley were strong to move out :hugs:.... And now you both have loving husband and kids. I really wish all women were like you both.....:hugs:

Coy- The doctor didnt tell me anything...she only told me that my placenta is low lying, so I must be very careful and not bleed. No walking, exercise or spreading legs and no weights. Yes..today I have decided not to worry anymore. WIll take things as it comes.

How are you? Yay for the computer:happydance:...Hope no more cramps:nope:.....


----------



## shradha

Emma- Lucky you...Phoebe is not walking you up.....Take rest... She is adorable


----------



## shradha

SLCMommy said:


> Shradha- I understand you want a natural, normal vaginal birth. A lot of women do, and while it IS the most ideal.......I've had three C-Sections and it's not THAT bad. I promise :)

I guess you are right....I should not worry.


----------



## shradha

Steph- I used to sleep like a monkey:dohh:...rolling all over the bed...my fav position was on my stomach, but lately I have stopped sleeping on my stomach. So I will try to sleep less on my back and sleep more on the sides....Yes will put a pillow for support. I already have started having back pain....


----------



## mzswizz

congrats on the babies ladies. 

AFM, im finally back home. I went to see my DH graduate and it was pretty awesome!! Got to spend time with him and my parents were sweet enough to get us a hotel room for a few hours. My mom said pounce on him which was pretty fnny coming from her. But we dtd and it was awesome. My dh said once we are stationed, we are trying for kids and I was happy and excited. So now ttc is on standby until further notice. Can't wait to have a bundle of joy of our own.
 



Attached Files:







drew grad2.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 3









drew grad3.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 3









drew grad4.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 3









drew grad5.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 3









drew grad6.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Grey Eyes

Shradha- I agree a C-Section is nothig to worry about :) I often wondered...wouldn't it be awesome to just have them knock me out and avoid all that labor pain :haha: But then I'd havwe recovery to consider so it all comes out in the end, right? lol...Oh re:placenta. For her to tell you to be so careful I am guessing it must be very near the opening of cervix, so yeah- be careful is all. I have read up on this before, if you do notice spotting just let our hospital or doctor know so they can tell you what to do next. No worries :thumbup:

Patrice- YAY! You're back :hugs: When will you know where you are going to be statuoned at?


----------



## mzswizz

after he finishes school


----------



## SLCMommy

Patrice - When will you be TTC again? ;)


----------



## lauraemily17

Right you preggers ladies, it's about time we had some bump pics please!! :D

Welcome back Patrice, love the pics, you're clearly a very proud wife!! 

Coy - that is terrible news about your friend. I hope he gets caught, I've also been in a violent relationship, I saw sense when I woke up with bruises on my face, his violence was more subtle. When I moved back home Mum told me she feared for my life with him, so glad I saw sense although really it should have been sooner. Glad you've got your super computer back, it's quiet here without you!

Steph - I looked into the miracle blanket after you mentioned it in Facebook. Unfortunately it's a little late for Xander as he won't be swaddled any more. He likes to kick about in his sleep too much. The sleeping bags work great for that. He's always liked his hands over his head as well so when we did swaddle I just kept them out. 

Ashley - are you trying the doppler low enough? I used to find Xander right down by my bakini line well into the second tri. 

Afm - we've been out all day today & Xander has been so well behaved. His naps got a little out if synch but he did sleep & didnt have any over tired melt downs. It has been a lovely day. The only thing which spoiled it a bit is my god dam mil, again!!

We went to the family service at their church this morning for the first time. After the service I let her take Xander off to show him off to her friends. It pained me to do it but it is nice that's she's proud of him & he is her Grandson so I trusted her. DH went with her for a bit but I kept my distance. After a little while I look around to find them & she's not just showing him off she's passing him around!!!!! I was livid, I was sat with sil & fil & totally lost it. Thankfully fil was very understanding that he's our first & we are protective & want to know the people who are holding him & sil thought we were mad to let her go off with him in the first place!! My very wonderful husband retrieved our son without making a scene! She's going to be the death of me!!


----------



## lauraemily17

Shradha - have you considered getting a Doppler? Once the baby is a little bigger & the heart beats easier to find they are so reassuring to have.


----------



## SLCMommy

lauraemily17 said:


> Right you preggers ladies, it's about time we had some bump pics please!! :D
> 
> Welcome back Patrice, love the pics, you're clearly a very proud wife!!
> 
> Coy - that is terrible news about your friend. I hope he gets caught, I've also been in a violent relationship, I saw sense when I woke up with bruises on my face, his violence was more subtle. When I moved back home Mum told me she feared for my life with him, so glad I saw sense although really it should have been sooner. Glad you've got your super computer back, it's quiet here without you!
> 
> Steph - I looked into the miracle blanket after you mentioned it in Facebook. Unfortunately it's a little late for Xander as he won't be swaddled any more. He likes to kick about in his sleep too much. The sleeping bags work great for that. He's always liked his hands over his head as well so when we did swaddle I just kept them out.
> 
> Ashley - are you trying the doppler low enough? I used to find Xander right down by my bakini line well into the second tri.
> 
> Afm - we've been out all day today & Xander has been so well behaved. His naps got a little out if synch but he did sleep & didnt have any over tired melt downs. It has been a lovely day. The only thing which spoiled it a bit is my god dam mil, again!!
> 
> We went to the family service at their church this morning for the first time. After the service I let her take Xander off to show him off to her friends. It pained me to do it but it is nice that's she's proud of him & he is her Grandson so I trusted her. DH went with her for a bit but I kept my distance. After a little while I look around to find them & she's not just showing him off she's passing him around!!!!! I was livid, I was sat with sil & fil & totally lost it. Thankfully fil was very understanding that he's our first & we are protective & want to know the people who are holding him & sil thought we were mad to let her go off with him in the first place!! My very wonderful husband retrieved our son without making a scene! She's going to be the death of me!!


Laura - If you don't mind me asking, what denomination was the church? Also, that used to happen to me all the time. People at my grandmother's church would ask to hold the baby, and not wanting to be rude, I'd say yes. Than, someone would ask THAT person if they could hold the baby...and pretty soon strangers (but within eye shot) were passing around my baby. I'm like...um, really? To me that honestly shows ZERO respect for the mom if they just ASSUME it's okay to pass off their infant. So annoying. Also, the doppler - I have been looking low. Oh well. My next appointment is this week on Thursday.

Also, DH keeps watching this BAD British show called The IT Crowd. I just don't find the jokes funny. But, I must admit I like how they talk more formal than Americas. Like "dreadful" "Holiday" (Where here in America, a holiday is a vacation - what we call "holiday" is a celebration like Christmas, Easter, etc ). Bits & bobs, cheerio! (bye), fag/fag end (cigarette, cigarette end) are things that I have NEVER heard anyone say in the USA. :)


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura- re:bump pics. I know, huh! :huh: I have been waiting and waiting for Shradha and Ashley to post pics! :growlmad: My computer prevented it but now we are back on track (somewhat) I am going to see if it will let me upload photo's....

OMG, I would have been totally angry at MIL too! :growlmad: That's what we get for trusting, right?! Oh, I would have steamed her backside with some hot words, that's for sure. When T was born dh and I were sooo protective - still are catually of both of them- and never let just anybody hold them. When my mom came to visit T would cry every time she held her so dh and I quit letting her. She got angry and snapped "babies don't know what they like!- Until I TELL THEM WHAT THEY LIKE!" :shock: then she demanded we hand her over again and leave the house! Dh told her to go to Hades :smug: No way would we leave her alone. Well, we have good reason. I found out as an adult that my uncle was a molester and ourparents knew for decades and never did anything- in fact, let us spend the night at his house as small children! So dh and I decided letting it happen is as bad as doing it so no way would I trust them. I am glad you MIL is proud but she needs to respect your wishes and understand that this is *your* son. :hugs:


----------



## Grey Eyes

AFM- totally drooping in energy now. I have found a small bit in a sugar rush tho! :thumbup: Ice Cream or skittles works...this is the first time I have had Skittles...talk about a sugar rush, lol! I feel great atm so am typing super fast :haha: while waiting for my school to "sink in"...:coffee:.....


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> Coy - that is terrible news about your friend. I hope he gets caught, I've also been in a violent relationship, I saw sense when I woke up with bruises on my face, his violence was more subtle. When I moved back home Mum told me she feared for my life with him, so glad I saw sense although really it should have been sooner. Glad you've got your super computer back, it's quiet here without you!

Thanks. :) Yes, this guy is a real peach...A few years ago when I was managing a business here locally he came in and tried to be all sweet on me (while he was married!!!) and I rejected him repeatedly of course. Then one day he hears me listening to my Bruce Springsteen album and comes toting in a huge framed photo signed with a cd etc of Bruce Springsteen :roll: He left it as a "gift" to think of hm. I told him I didn't want it but he winked all creepy at me and walked out. SO, ahem, I hauled it over to his wife's work, explained the situation to her and gave her the "gift" :smug: She is still a good friend of mine today :)


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hmm. sugar is dropping off so am cooking some chicken for protein. Maybe that's what I need :haha: Something is telling me I'm gonnnnna gain weight :haha:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hm. The last two days I have been craving milk. Like when I go past the refrigerator I have to stop, get the milk jug and I guzzle (yes, shamelessly straight from the jug). Just a few huge swigs, then I put it back :shrug: What the heck is this all about? I have never been a milk drinker really except in pregnancy. What gives? :huh:


----------



## Steph32

YES large glasses of cold milk. Craved that too in both pregnancies!! I don't know why... maybe it's cause our bodies need the extra calories, protein and calcium??


----------



## Steph32

lauraemily17 said:


> Right you preggers ladies, it's about time we had some bump pics please!! :D
> 
> Welcome back Patrice, love the pics, you're clearly a very proud wife!!
> 
> Coy - that is terrible news about your friend. I hope he gets caught, I've also been in a violent relationship, I saw sense when I woke up with bruises on my face, his violence was more subtle. When I moved back home Mum told me she feared for my life with him, so glad I saw sense although really it should have been sooner. Glad you've got your super computer back, it's quiet here without you!
> 
> Steph - I looked into the miracle blanket after you mentioned it in Facebook. Unfortunately it's a little late for Xander as he won't be swaddled any more. He likes to kick about in his sleep too much. The sleeping bags work great for that. He's always liked his hands over his head as well so when we did swaddle I just kept them out.
> 
> Ashley - are you trying the doppler low enough? I used to find Xander right down by my bakini line well into the second tri.
> 
> Afm - we've been out all day today & Xander has been so well behaved. His naps got a little out if synch but he did sleep & didnt have any over tired melt downs. It has been a lovely day. The only thing which spoiled it a bit is my god dam mil, again!!
> 
> We went to the family service at their church this morning for the first time. After the service I let her take Xander off to show him off to her friends. It pained me to do it but it is nice that's she's proud of him & he is her Grandson so I trusted her. DH went with her for a bit but I kept my distance. After a little while I look around to find them & she's not just showing him off she's passing him around!!!!! I was livid, I was sat with sil & fil & totally lost it. Thankfully fil was very understanding that he's our first & we are protective & want to know the people who are holding him & sil thought we were mad to let her go off with him in the first place!! My very wonderful husband retrieved our son without making a scene! She's going to be the death of me!!

That would make me sooo incredibly mad...my mommy "instincts" would show face! I make everyone wash their hands before they hold the baby (that is IF they even get to hold the baby) and I'm not afraid to say something. Some people just know that they should do it, and some get all offended when I ask them. Sorry, but he's still little and I'm not having him get sick! Your MIL should know better than that to pass him around. I'd have a little talk with her about that, so she doesn't do it again! She must have some sense that you just don't do that with someone else's baby.


----------



## Steph32

Ashley- Try moving the doppler very slowly and almost stopping in different areas. Sometimes if you go a little too fast (like I sometimes did when I would freak out if I couldn't find it) you'll pass it up before the doppler can pick up on it enough to register.


----------



## lauraemily17

Yep I also craved a lot of milk. We had to buy it 6 pints at a time!! I was easily having at least a pint a day!! Go with it, I really believe the body will crave what you need (with exception of sweets & chocolate that I seem to be craving at the minute!!) 

Ashley - we are church of England. DH famy are anglican but I used to attend a Methodist church. We're getting Xander christened next month, although mil almost ruined that with her big gob by saying the god parents needed to be confirmed & christened & some of them aren't. We then asked her to clarify this with the victor which he didn't do so we had to yesterday & she was wrong!! so she delayed all our arrangements by 2 weeks!!! 

I don't know if you all recall some of the comments my mil has put on Facebook? She simply doesn't think. She's also a huge show off & very competitive. On the way back from church & I was pushing th bugger & she just waltzes over with her arms out & says "my turn" actually no, we don't take turns I allow you to push my baby. Well I refused. I only ever push him when its just the 2 of us, everyone else does otherwise which I didn't mind to start with as it was new for them but now i wanted to be the proud Mummy & push him, plus they don't talk to him if he's awake when they push him whereas I do. As he's they're first & they really do adore him we've made a lot of effort for them to see him & be involved but I think mil is now taking that for granted. I think shes also over stepping it with us as she knows her daughter will not be letting her do half the stuff we will, she won't even let them put 1 pic on Facebook whereas she shares my pics of Xander with her knitting groups on Facebook that I can't even access!! thankfully I think my fil is more understanding & took her off walking ahead yesterday & I think possibly had a quiet word!! She isn't all bad & as mil go she could be a lot worse. I think she genuinely likes me & is happy I married DH & she's always cooking lots of wheat free food for me, she's just a bit (well quite a lot!) thoughtless with her comments & actions.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura- MIL's can be infuriating! I think what it is --this part of their life (the part you are now fully engrossed with) is over and 1) they think they know it all 2) they think you know nothing 3) they think you can't live without their superior knowledge and wisdom. Yes- age and experience brings a lot of knowledge and wisdom but I have to say that there are times when we have to stumble all on our own. and naturally there are just some God-given position Rights that we have as moms. Being a "first-time-mum" does not mean you are at the mercy of older women nor does it mean that you are clueless! I think you are doing a fab job with Xander and just need to speak oyur mind very openly to your MIL. Maybe give her a call and spell it out. :shrug: I avoid my mom like the plague! Not a nice lady :nope: I imagine the first thing she would do if she saw my beautiful girls all dressed up in their princess dresses is (as she did with me) Snort rudely,scoff, and say "well, ARENT YOU THE PRETTY LITTLE THING?(e.g. sarcasm) Go take that dress off! WTF can you do in a _*dress*_? What an ugly idea! This is why your dad and I like having boys!" LOL! My poor girls would be crushed and would end up hating her. 

As mums we have to protect opur children the best we know how- whatever it takes. So I think it is awesome that you are taking such a stand :thumbup:


----------



## shradha

lauraemily17 said:


> Shradha - have you considered getting a Doppler? Once the baby is a little bigger & the heart beats easier to find they are so reassuring to have.

Can I purchase it on net? I would love to hear the baby's heartbeat:hugs:.....from where did you get yours?

Xander is so cute.....:kiss:.....
I too am a bit worried coz MIL has already started making plans....she wants to invite the whole family.....all the relatives.....my poor baby will be tossed all over.....I don't want that.....


----------



## shradha

Coy- you must be counting days...:happydance:... 

Patrice- it must have been fun with dh....graduating.....must be really proud of him :happydance:...cool pics....

I am waiting for the belly to be officially out....will post pics soon...now it's just bloated up....Suffering from frequent cold.....worst part is that I tend to sneeze a lot....whole body starts shaking:dohh:....


----------



## Grey Eyes

My girls :roll: There they are in their princess dresses right? With their hair all fixed and looking gorgeous and what do they do? You guessed it. They come dragging a snake into the house! And it pooped everywhere :growlmad: (I guess snakes poop :shrug: who knew??) They were arguing over who got to hold it :sick: LOL! Anyway I made them take it back outside and put it down on the rocks and grass. 

And go wash. :haha:


----------



## SLCMommy

lauraemily17 said:


> Yep I also craved a lot of milk. We had to buy it 6 pints at a time!! I was easily having at least a pint a day!! Go with it, I really believe the body will crave what you need (with exception of sweets & chocolate that I seem to be craving at the minute!!)
> 
> Ashley - we are church of England. DH famy are anglican but I used to attend a Methodist church. We're getting Xander christened next month, although mil almost ruined that with her big gob by saying the god parents needed to be confirmed & christened & some of them aren't. We then asked her to clarify this with the victor which he didn't do so we had to yesterday & she was wrong!! so she delayed all our arrangements by 2 weeks!!!
> 
> I don't know if you all recall some of the comments my mil has put on Facebook? She simply doesn't think. She's also a huge show off & very competitive. On the way back from church & I was pushing th bugger & she just waltzes over with her arms out & says "my turn" actually no, we don't take turns I allow you to push my baby. Well I refused. I only ever push him when its just the 2 of us, everyone else does otherwise which I didn't mind to start with as it was new for them but now i wanted to be the proud Mummy & push him, plus they don't talk to him if he's awake when they push him whereas I do. As he's they're first & they really do adore him we've made a lot of effort for them to see him & be involved but I think mil is now taking that for granted. I think shes also over stepping it with us as she knows her daughter will not be letting her do half the stuff we will, she won't even let them put 1 pic on Facebook whereas she shares my pics of Xander with her knitting groups on Facebook that I can't even access!! thankfully I think my fil is more understanding & took her off walking ahead yesterday & I think possibly had a quiet word!! She isn't all bad & as mil go she could be a lot worse. I think she genuinely likes me & is happy I married DH & she's always cooking lots of wheat free food for me, she's just a bit (well quite a lot!) thoughtless with her comments & actions.

#1) Sorry about your MIL. She seems over bearing, ya know? A little too much....:nope::growlmad: Sorry about that hun, just stick to your guns and she will get the hint. lol!

#2) That is so cool! I've always wanted to meet someone who went to Church of England/Anglican! I know that sounds really weird, LOL :haha: :winkwink: But it's true. I LOVE researching and watching documentarys on how different Christian sects got started, when, why, how, etc... And I love learning about different kings, queens, etc... from different areas and there conflicts, etc... I know, that probably sounds very boring and maybe a little crazy. My father (although, a jerk...ran off when I was two and haven't seen him since) majored in history in college and I think I got that interest from him. It's very, very, very fascinating to me! I could go on and on how who started the Church of England, why, about his family..etc....but either you already know or i'd bore you to tears. :haha: But, it's similar to the Catholic church, and I think that's pretty neat. Methodist, IMO has gotten way too liberal (at least here in the USA) which is the same reason why my DH didn't like the Lutheran church. There are different branches of both denominations which are more conservative, but DH said he didn't feel comfortable in a church unless it was all "one body/one set denomination" So whenever anyone brings up church, faith, etc... (Christian or not) and I ask "what faith/sec are you?" It's not because I want to be crucial or anything. It's honestly because I am super interested in all that kind of stuff. I even like to study some psychics who have their own church and believe fairies and monsters are real ;) Of course, I personally don't believe that, but it's still interesting to learn about other people and their faith. I think the most fascinating is learning about the Jewish faith because it really, REALLY gives Jesus Christ SO much more depth! You say "Oh yeah!! So THAT'S why he said THAT!" or "So, that's why he did THAT!". Before I really wanted to learn per se, I just took things for face value. Okay, the last supper means [this], but didn't know that it derived from the Jewish "shabbat". SIMPLE stuff like that...that makes you go..well, DUH!! :dohh: It is just really super fun, I think anyways. It gives me such a deeper understand of not only my faith, but just being more open minded without unraveling my own convictions. My husband and I are actually taking RCIA, not sure if I've mentioned this... basically, they are classes to become Roman Catholic. :happydance: It really makes me feel good that DH and I have been able to agree on a religion to raise our family in, and I'm happy we found it before the children got too old. My oldest has been baptized Lutheran, and since I was as well as an infant, my "classes" won't be as long unlike my husband. So, I will be able to become a confirmed member and take the full eucharist this fall, while my husband - who has never been baptized will have to wait until Easter. My daughter, who is almost 8 was also taking RCIA but it was too boring for her :haha: so they are putting her in a class called "growing up catholic" since she's already been baptized, she can... and she will take first communion with all the other 2nd grade children, but she will have to be confirmed at that point as well, instead of 16. (Every area is different, in Mexico babies are confirmed during baptism). My boys will probably be baptized before Christmas too. I think it's exciting Xander will be getting baptized! :hugs: I have been feeling really uneasy not having a "home faith" for my children, and not having the other two baptized. I will be getting my baby baptized probably within a month after he/she is born. :baby: :cloud9:


----------



## lauraemily17

I'm fascinated by religion as well Ashley but don't know anywhere near the stuff that you do!! Funny, i prefer Methodist because of how liberal they are. My sister & I were welcomed into their Sunday school even though we aren't christened. The only reason we aren't christened is because the Anglican church who were going to christen us refused to as my mums chosen god parents aren't christened themselves. I'm still pretty annoyed about it as surely it's the parents judgment as to who should qualify for the role. My family are actually a good example for how narrow minded some religious people have been over the years. My Grandma was Irish catholic & my grandad English Anglican. My grandmas parents pretty much disowned her for marrying my grandad. She then refused to step foot in the Anglican church where they lived so neither my mum or her sisters were christened which is why my sister & I aren't christened!! Thankfully the vicar at the Anglican church where Xander is being christened is realistic & understand a lot of adults haven't been christened nowadays therefore we don't have that restriction on who Xanders god parents are! I didn't realise you were becoming catholic. They are a lot more stricter in the uk than church of england, a bit too strict for me but we aren't really practicing Christians only going to church a few times a year. 

Coy - OMG I would have freaked out good & proper. I dread Xander getting into creepy crawlies & bringing them into the house. Yuk yuk yuk!!

Shradha - my bump started as bloat!! I'm now left with a massive lot of bloat! :dohh:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Lol, I didn't freak out over the snake, I actually held him for a second :blush: but he was pooping everywhere! O my heck, that part was gross. So we put him outside. Icky, right?!~ :haha:

On the religion aspect of everything. My family has always believed in God and Jesus, you know, Father, Son, Holy Spirit....it's my mom and dad (and sister) that totally went kind of berserk about things. When I went to visit back in 2001 my mom picked me up at the airport and then started to scream and cry hysterically and gtrab at my sister. I was stunned and asked what's wrong?! She and my sister backed away from me shaking their heads and exclaiming "you brought problems with you! It's back, the demon is BACK!" Sounded like something out of a horror movie! :shock: I am not sure what demon they were referring to :shrug: but I ended up paying extra to have my ticket changed and I left early. Dad called and said that my getting married indicated to them all that I was selfish and "living in the flesh" and couldn't love God or be loved by God ever. Weird, right? Anyways, I am pretty sure God loves me :cloud9: I think that how we live shows a lot, and I agree with you ladies- what is important is that you and your dh see eye-to-eye on things. Everyone else's judgement is besides the point.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Did my ticker change? Yesterday, I swear, it said "33 weeks 6 days" but it is different today. Wth? Am I going backwards? Did I dream it maybe? :shrug:


----------



## SLCMommy

Laura: That is how it is here with the Catholic church, godparents have to be baptized and practicing Catholics. It's standard in more of "traditional" Christianity, and more of the liberal protestant denominations that baptize infants (many of them do not) see it as anyone can be a Godparent, of any (Christian) denomination as long as they believe that infant baptisms are okay (and many protestant Christians believe baptizing infants is wrong, I say it's the parents choice). I am glad that the people at the Angelian church you went too are being more realistic and understanding of your situation. Even though it's the "rule" each "region/area" and head "bishop/priest" are different, some are stricter on tradition than others. It really just all depends :)

Coy: Geez...that's...weird! I don't blame you for leaving early. What faith are they? lol


----------



## Grey Eyes

SLCMommy said:


> Coy: Geez...that's...weird! I don't blame you for leaving early. What faith are they? lol

Which faith are they? ....:shrug:...I'm not sure. But it doesn't matter at this point. Dh and I are I suppose what some would call Christian but I so hate to put a label on it because I have seen so many call themselves that and turn out to be pretty darn evil :shrug: I caught my pastor and the assistant pastor (both, um, married separetly) :sex: in the church the morning of prayer meeting. :roll: Sheesh, anyway.......I used to actually preach :shock: on stage and in front of tons of people. I organized huge crusade events for ministers, etc...I volunteered tons and tons of my time, built television studios for huge religious networks, bla bla....Anyways, I am happier now :haha: Does that make me lazy or just tired of being taken advantage of? :haha: I still understand the good and the need for church though, it is very important for humanity in my opinion.


----------



## SLCMommy

Grey Eyes said:


> SLCMommy said:
> 
> 
> Coy: Geez...that's...weird! I don't blame you for leaving early. What faith are they? lol
> 
> Which faith are they? ....:shrug:...I'm not sure. But it doesn't matter at this point. Dh and I are I suppose what some would call Christian but I so hate to put a label on it because I have seen so many call themselves that and turn out to be pretty darn evil :shrug: I caught my pastor and the assistant pastor (both, um, married separetly) :sex: in the church the morning of prayer meeting. :roll: Sheesh, anyway.......I used to actually preach :shock: on stage and in front of tons of people. I organized huge crusade events for ministers, etc...I volunteered tons and tons of my time, built television studios for huge religious networks, bla bla....Anyways, I am happier now :haha: Does that make me lazy or just tired of being taken advantage of? :haha: I still understand the good and the need for church though, it is very important for humanity in my opinion.Click to expand...


Oh my gosh...that's disgusting!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies :hi:

*Shradha*- how are you today, we don't hear much from you anymore :nope: I miss our chats! :hugs: Hope you are getting your energies back!

*Ashley*- how are you? Getting the kids settled in school?

*Laura-* hope babes is sleeping on a great schedule for you now and not just giving you a teaser the other night!

*Steph- *how are you feeling since labor? Back to normal I bet, or pretty darn close!

*Emma*- has Phoebe started her terrible 2's (2 weeks :haha:) yet? That's where your sweet little sleepy angel turns into a sleepless nightmare. It won't last for long but be prepared! :rofl: :hug:

*AFM-* As far as how I am feeling. Definately pregnant right now :haha: Here are some pretty typical week 33-34 symptoms:

~Tummy stretching beyond belief
~Back muscles stretching- and protesting
~Feeling of over-all fatness :haha:
~A longing for a good workout
~Little sick if I do (or don't) eat anything...
~Breathless
~Acid indigestion all on it's own (baby pushing my stuff around!)
~I am the recipient of painful sharp kicking from my infant...she likes to hit the same spot over and over :growlmad:

I am at that familiar point now where I want my body back. I want t ram and jam and run, you know? I want to be able to put on my sweat pants and go work out for a couple hours and just sweat and hyperventilate like crazy :rofl: And go box on my punching bag til my arms fall off. And be okay with it...I want to get stitches in my sides and be pleasantly exhausted and just not eat if I don't want to. And on a cold day I might drink a cold beer....

Yep. Def ready to have this baby. Few more weeks :happydance:


----------



## Grey Eyes

O my gosh, I just looked at my ticker again- only 45 days to go, that's just a little over a month! Yikes!


----------



## ALPDULUTH

Hi ladies, 
I figured I'd better check in with you all since I haven't been on here in ages ( in internet time lol) I have taken the last two months off from ttc. SIL had her baby today. While joyous, it saddens me some to see my son so excited over his baby cousin. I wish he could experience that as a big brother. He adored seeing his new cousin and didn't want to leave. 

On the ttc side, I've taken the last two months off from trying...mostly because my cycles have been off. The last month of ttc (early July) my cycle was 37 days instead of the normal 30-33. August was 30 days and I am currently awaiting AF that should have been here today. I know I need to see my doc but still have no health insurance thanks to too high premiums through hubby's work and still no response from state funded healthcare. Guess I'm stuck between a rock and a hard place. I think we'll be trying to get back oon the ttc train here after this cycle but I am not optimistic :(


----------



## Grey Eyes

I have recently re-discovered my Michael Jackson greatest hits cd :cloud9: You all should have seen my dd's dancing it up today! They were winded and exhausted by the time I turned the music off! :rofl: Some things in this world never change. :) "Beat It", "Thriller" and "Billy Jean" were - naturally- their favorites. I had to laugh at them. :haha: They must get their moves form their papa (he won dancing competitions, a regular John Travolta :growlmad:) Whereas I can't dance a single step :shrug: My parents told me "*fun is dumb*" lol! so I never learned. Funy how little kids are naturals!


----------



## SLCMommy

ALPDULUTH said:


> Hi ladies,
> I figured I'd better check in with you all since I haven't been on here in ages ( in internet time lol) I have taken the last two months off from ttc. SIL had her baby today. While joyous, it saddens me some to see my son so excited over his baby cousin. I wish he could experience that as a big brother. He adored seeing his new cousin and didn't want to leave.
> 
> On the ttc side, I've taken the last two months off from trying...mostly because my cycles have been off. The last month of ttc (early July) my cycle was 37 days instead of the normal 30-33. August was 30 days and I am currently awaiting AF that should have been here today. I know I need to see my doc but still have no health insurance thanks to too high premiums through hubby's work and still no response from state funded healthcare. Guess I'm stuck between a rock and a hard place. I think we'll be trying to get back oon the ttc train here after this cycle but I am not optimistic :(


Alicia - What a great surprise to see you post on here :) I think when you get some extra cash, you should give Vitex a try. TMI, but after you BD are you putting something under your tush and laying with your hips up for a little while? Next time, when Gabey isn't in the room, try laying like that for 20 minutes. Could it be your rolling over too soon so the magic seed goops out? LOL. Gross, I know...but I didn't know anyother way to ask that. I think you should invest in Vitex and good fertility POAS where it says "ovulating" or not. Or some kind of fertility monitor. :hugs:


----------



## shradha

Coy- hi.....I am online today........ Yea...I too miss all the chats...... Always think I should come online at night but feel so tired that I just can't make it:nope:...... I can understand the feeling of getting back into shape.....I feel so odd....most of my clothes are getting a bit tight...... I feel I am losing my glow..... They say pregnancy brings in glow...but I feel I have lost the glow I had:cry:...... 
Your girls have definitely inherited their dancing skills from their dad:flower:....I am sure their must have inherited a lot from you too..... You are so talented and a strong lady.....
Feel so bad hearing your symptoms...:nope:....it must be really tuff.....how are you coping? The countdown begins:happydance:......waiting to see our princess...... 
Have started knitting baby booties....will put the pics when I finish...first time I am knitting....mom taught me....dh keeps telling me why are you putting so much time in knitting we can buy....I told him the feeling of making something for your baby is different....
Snakes......nooooo....I am scared of them....how did your babies hold it....:shrug:...they are brave.....


----------



## shradha

ALPDULUTH said:


> Hi ladies,
> I figured I'd better check in with you all since I haven't been on here in ages ( in internet time lol) I have taken the last two months off from ttc. SIL had her baby today. While joyous, it saddens me some to see my son so excited over his baby cousin. I wish he could experience that as a big brother. He adored seeing his new cousin and didn't want to leave.
> 
> On the ttc side, I've taken the last two months off from trying...mostly because my cycles have been off. The last month of ttc (early July) my cycle was 37 days instead of the normal 30-33. August was 30 days and I am currently awaiting AF that should have been here today. I know I need to see my doc but still have no health insurance thanks to too high premiums through hubby's work and still no response from state funded healthcare. Guess I'm stuck between a rock and a hard place. I think we'll be trying to get back oon the ttc train here after this cycle but I am not optimistic :(

Alicia- welcome back.... Don't worry about the cycles......when I started TTC...my cycles which were always regular 32-34 days suddenly became 38 days the first month, 42 days the second month, 46 days th third month....suddenly 26 days fourth and fifth month........I was getting scared coz when the cycles are not fixed it becomes difficult.....so don't give up......keep trying...... It is a difficult phase....we all have gone through that phase..... All the best....:thumbup: I am sure you will get your :BFP: soon...


----------



## lauraemily17

Shradha - I'm sure you are in fact glowing more than you feel but I think it's hard for people to see in themselves. I was continually told I was glowing & looked well even when I felt terrible. I guess it's hard to believe when you're no longer feeling yourself. 

Alicia - that's gear advice from Ashley. I held my legs up for 20 mins after dtd. Think carefully about positions, some are far better than others at keeping everything in!

Coy - I love Michael Jackson 80's & early nineties. Reminds me of a really happy childhood. My Mum has his greatest hits, I must borrow it to go on my iPhone. I totally remember how you're feeling. It was about 35 weeks for me when I was ready to go back to my old body. I'm sure you remember but these last few weeks really do go so quickly. 

Afm - feeling pretty rubbish about my body at the mo. not losing any weight but really struggling to cut make on unhealthy food, specifically chocolate. I seriously crave it! Also struggling to do any excercise other than light walking. Not getting the pains in my chest so much now but am getting very tight chested a wheezy, a lot worse than it has been over the last free weeks. Even sat here typing this I feel like I am recovering from a sprint. I've been to the Drs & it's all part of the lung damage. I really really want my body back!!!

I also have a semi mobile little boy now!! He likes being left to kick around on his changing mat after being changed. I did this this morning & sat in the sofa where he couldn't see me as the coffee table was in the way. I spent a few minutes looking at bnb on my phone & looking up to see Xander half way down his changing mat beaming at me!! I can just imagine him thinking - found you Mummy!! It was so cute, he must have wriggled his way down the mat! 

Here's a pic of where he got to, his head was at the top!!
https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/D0C3D02E-0F6A-41C5-8BBF-397A756A4C47-15252-00001A112BF053D6.jpg


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies! :hi: Forgive me, I am so excited I am AFM'ing first!! :haha:

OMG! I'm going to start off with great news today! Here was a predicament dh and I had- we have several vehicles, right? but only one of them was operational, my little 4-seater car, but the brakes are quickly going bad in it and we were concerned what we were going to do once babes is born. We will need a 5 seat vehicle at least. Well, we have a Suburban but a mechanic told us we needed throw out bearings, clutch plate, new clutch and that it had some other issues. Well, we didn't really trust the guy and had no additional finances to take it to another mechanic OR get it fixed. So this morning our adopted "Grandpa" came for a visit and just happened to bring a gentleman we had never met before that is a mechanic. (Grandpa had no knowledge of our predicament btw). Anyway the man asked about our Suburban and dh told him...the guy popped the hood and snorted. Come to find out he is an expert mechanic for these types of rigs and told dh all it needed was oil in the clutch pan- it is apparently a hydraulic clutch and simply sprung a minor leak that- over time- rendered our clutching useless. As it happened dh had the right kind of oil and we filled it up. Didn't cost us a penny and we have our perfect 5 member family vehicle. Phew! Wow! What an amazing blessing! :thumbup:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura- wow, he's on the move already! :haha: This is how he'll start to "crawl". It's never the classic crawl at first, usually a scoot one way or the other- Teagen actually rolled everywhere until she got the hang of it :rofl: Kat was a scooter.
Yes. I want my body back! I can't wait to start working otu! Last summer I was tight and tan and wearing a bikini and okay with it (for the first time in my life). Now...:nope: LOL! But I am totally cool with all of this because I know we'll have another awesome little life added to our family :hugs: It's all worth it :)

Alicia- I agree with Ashley and Laura! :thumbup: Stay positive! That's half the battle :hugs:

Shradha- no worries, I am sure you are beautiful! Ahem--bump pics please!!! (Are you permitted??)

I should put a bump pic on here but haven't had the nerve to see if my newly restored computer will remember how to download from my digi camera...


----------



## Grey Eyes

Oh, btw--tomorrow is supposed to be the start of depositions for dh and I. Dh first for a few short hours-- they want me alllll day the next day. Guess they think they will wear me down or something? That's not rough- 16 hours in their stupid company (per day) throwing freight and dealing with rotten customers was rough :rofl: I am toughened now. :) :thumbup:

Hm. I think I will go with a red maternity top under a black business suit - just gonna have to leave the jacket open or off- with my black leather heeled boots. Plus I am coloring my hair again today :happydance: to get rid of my, um, unpleasants :haha: GREY. There. I said it :blush: LOL! Going with a nutmeg dark brown this time....


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> Shradha - I'm sure you are in fact glowing more than you feel but I think it's hard for people to see in themselves. I was continually told I was glowing & looked well even when I felt terrible. I guess it's hard to believe when you're no longer feeling yourself.
> 
> Alicia - that's gear advice from Ashley. I held my legs up for 20 mins after dtd. Think carefully about positions, some are far better than others at keeping everything in!
> 
> Coy - I love Michael Jackson 80's & early nineties. Reminds me of a really happy childhood. My Mum has his greatest hits, I must borrow it to go on my iPhone. I totally remember how you're feeling. It was about 35 weeks for me when I was ready to go back to my old body. I'm sure you remember but these last few weeks really do go so quickly.
> 
> Afm - feeling pretty rubbish about my body at the mo. not losing any weight but really struggling to cut make on unhealthy food, specifically chocolate. I seriously crave it! Also struggling to do any excercise other than light walking. Not getting the pains in my chest so much now but am getting very tight chested a wheezy, a lot worse than it has been over the last free weeks. Even sat here typing this I feel like I am recovering from a sprint. I've been to the Drs & it's all part of the lung damage. I really really want my body back!!!
> 
> I also have a semi mobile little boy now!! He likes being left to kick around on his changing mat after being changed. I did this this morning & sat in the sofa where he couldn't see me as the coffee table was in the way. I spent a few minutes looking at bnb on my phone & looking up to see Xander half way down his changing mat beaming at me!! I can just imagine him thinking - found you Mummy!! It was so cute, he must have wriggled his way down the mat!
> 
> Here's a pic of where he got to, his head was at the top!!
> https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/D0C3D02E-0F6A-41C5-8BBF-397A756A4C47-15252-00001A112BF053D6.jpg



What a brilliant little face! He looks so proud of himself! :)


----------



## ALPDULUTH

Doing my best to stay positive but feel like I'm hitting road blocks at every turn :( I know this isn't the end for me. I know I'm meant to be a mom again, I'm just getting tired of the failure after 2 1/4 years.


----------



## Grey Eyes

ALPDULUTH said:


> Doing my best to stay positive but feel like I'm hitting road blocks at every turn :( I know this isn't the end for me. I know I'm meant to be a mom again, I'm just getting tired of the failure after 2 1/4 years.

We all get roadblocks, yes it is sooo frustrating! I am glad you are going forward though, that's all you can do. Try to think on the poisitve side, you are eliminating obstacles, pretty soon- :bfp:


----------



## Grey Eyes

*MEN*, right? Yesterday the girls were playing in the tub with tons of bubbles and all their crazy toys and dh took advantage of their being distracted and got all romantic and cuddly :cloud9: telling me how much he loved me etc, there I was in la la land enjoying it when all of a sudden I tune in again and he says something about bleeding it out...WTF? I sit up and look at him puzzled. "Bleed it out? Bleed what out?" He blinks at me. "The clutch" he reiterates slowly...

Ah. Yes. The clutch. :roll: Once again- *MEN*.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Where is everyone? I need advice!!

Who's the expert on mucus plugs? :huh: Here's my latest odd symptoms:

For the last 3 days loose stools at least twice a day

Diminished appetite

MS type symptoms

Increased vaginal discharge (extremely annoying having to change panties several times a day! :growlmad:)

Pains around the top half circle of my uterus

Cervical pressure when I walk

....and today I noticed when I used the restroom that there was a slight obstruction when I had to pee :shrug: then a "plop" and I noticed a mucusy white chunk in the toilet stool. It was total about 2 inches long with the majority of it an inch and as big as an index finger. Is this part of a mucus plug?

I am being deposed ALL day tomorrow so don't really want to go into labor yet, plus I am too early.....


----------



## SLCMommy

Grey Eyes said:


> Where is everyone? I need advice!!
> 
> Who's the expert on mucus plugs? :huh: Here's my latest odd symptoms:
> 
> For the last 3 days loose stools at least twice a day
> 
> Diminished appetite
> 
> MS type symptoms
> 
> Increased vaginal discharge (extremely annoying having to change panties several times a day! :growlmad:)
> 
> Pains around the top half circle of my uterus
> 
> Cervical pressure when I walk
> 
> ....and today I noticed when I used the restroom that there was a slight obstruction when I had to pee :shrug: then a "plop" and I noticed a mucusy white chunk in the toilet stool. It was total about 2 inches long with the majority of it an inch and as big as an index finger. Is this part of a mucus plug?
> 
> I am being deposed ALL day tomorrow so don't really want to go into labor yet, plus I am too early.....


sounds like my mucus plug I lost at 36 Weeks with DS #1


----------



## SLCMommy

OB appointment went great today. Heart beat via doppler was 170.

Kind of annoyed though, they have me as 13 weeks 6 days when my ultrasounds have shown im obviously farther longer. They decided to go with what they believe to be my LMP instead of the growth rate right now, and they said at my 20th week ultrasound if baby is still measuring a week ahead (where I think I am) then they will officially bump up my due date. 

Oh well.


----------



## Grey Eyes

SLCMommy said:


> OB appointment went great today. Heart beat via doppler was 170.
> 
> Kind of annoyed though, they have me as 13 weeks 6 days when my ultrasounds have shown im obviously farther longer. They decided to go with what they believe to be my LMP instead of the growth rate right now, and they said at my 20th week ultrasound if baby is still measuring a week ahead (where I think I am) then they will officially bump up my due date.
> 
> Oh well.

Wow, well seeing as they have no real clue as to an exact date on yur LMP then I'd say go with your own dates! Bet you are a week or so further than they are projecting!


----------



## SLCMommy

Grey Eyes said:


> SLCMommy said:
> 
> 
> OB appointment went great today. Heart beat via doppler was 170.
> 
> Kind of annoyed though, they have me as 13 weeks 6 days when my ultrasounds have shown im obviously farther longer. They decided to go with what they believe to be my LMP instead of the growth rate right now, and they said at my 20th week ultrasound if baby is still measuring a week ahead (where I think I am) then they will officially bump up my due date.
> 
> Oh well.
> 
> Wow, well seeing as they have no real clue as to an exact date on yur LMP then I'd say go with your own dates! Bet you are a week or so further than they are projecting!Click to expand...

Yeah, i'm like 98% sure I truly am where my ticker says I am. I did some research online and I've read that a lot of doctors don't change official due dates if the discrepancy between LMP and Ultrasound are less than two weeks apart. I'm not too worried after finding that out. It'll probably be changed after I have my 20 week ultrasound :)


----------



## Grey Eyes

Ashley- this is an emotional milestone for you I am sure...I am so glad that your appointment went so well :hug: I look forward to the next 170-some-odd days for you! :thumbup:


----------



## Grey Eyes

............Where IS everyone........:nope:.......:huh:......


----------



## SLCMommy

So, next appointment in October we will be setting by the anatomy scan (yay!! :happydance:) and the doctor said he will discuss with me genetic testing. My insurance must of known that was coming up, because I got something in the mail from them saying that if I did genetic testing, it would cost me $90.00. Which, I thought...hey, that's not TOO bad. But, that's $90.00 i'm like...gritting my teeth over. DH and I are in our mid to late 20's, no genetic problems that we are aware of, and if we knew our child had something, like Down Syndrome, we would love the baby regardless and not abort. But, at the same time - I'm thinking if anything was wrong it would be nice to know so we are not put off-guard at the hospital when our baby is born. Were you given the option of genetic testing? [via bloodwork] and if so, did you go with the testing or no?


----------



## lauraemily17

Definitely your mucus plug. Usually labour starts within a week of losing it & from your other symptoms i'm inclined to think that will happen for you. Some people however do loose it long before labour, my friend lost hers at 36 weeks but didn't have her baby until 42!! if there's was no hint of brown or red blood it prob doesn't signify dilation, prob just softening of the cervix. With this being your 3rd though I'd stay near a car & the hospital as much as possible!! 

Ashley - that's great news that all is well, you can relax a bit now. It won't be long before you will feel movement!! We had the genetic testing. It's at 12 weeks in the uk & involves blood tests & a scan. They are only looking at trisomy generic conditions I think & you only get a ratio of how likeky the baby Is to have something. We were 1:3500 i think with Xander. There is an option to have bloods taken later than 12 weeks as well but not sure if they test for more things. Once you know your chances you can choose to have an amnio to find out for certain but there is then a small risk of miscarriage. We decided to have the scan & bloods for hopefully reassurance but would not have had the amnio after already having 2 miscarriages, like you we would never have aborted should he have had anything anyway.


----------



## Steph32

We did the testing, but them again, I'm also older... but I could have easily gone without the testing though. We DID pass on the nuchal screening ultrasound but did do the bloodwork portion of it. Honestly though, you are young and there aren't any genetic disorders in your families (right?), and like you say, you would love (and obviously keep) the baby even if something was wrong... so I don't think you need to do it, UNLESS it's going to be something that is going to bother you throughout the pregnancy as something you wish you would have done.

Also re: EDD, I knew exactly when I ovulated and even though they kept telling me my EDD based on my LMP, I went by what I knew and they didn't seem to care. They finally went by my own EDD. Especially after the ultrasounds showed exactly my calculations!

Coy- are you ok now? Didn't hear back from you. Do you still have all the early labor symptoms?


----------



## lauraemily17

I have green breast milk!! :rofl: 

Im wearing a green top & thiught it was just the reflection of it while pumping but nope, it us very much green!! having referred to Dr Google I understand it is normal, it's funny to look at, it's almost a snot colour!! I've just changed iron tablets so think it may be that. Apparently blue is also quite normal, the body is a weird thing!!


----------



## Steph32

Yeah breastmilk always seems to have a blue tint to it... especially the foremilk. I've never seen mine green before though! Maybe it was the iron or something you ate.

I know Coy has her deposition today which is probably why she hasn't been on today, but I hope that she is ok and didn't go into labor!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies! :hi:

Nope, didn't go into labor- Phew! I was okay when I asked the question and still having all of the same symptoms :shrug: weird, right? I am not too worried as the cervical pressure has not increased but def keeping an eye on it :thumbup: Dh doesn't want me to walk anymore :growlmad: but I am going to anyway :haha: When I feeeel like it :smug: lol

Ashley- we were offered the testing but have always refused it based on the same reasons you gave- we would keep the baby no matter what. The way we figured it was- if we are going to keep the baby then it doesn't matter and a surprise would be a surprise, be it now or later, so :shrug:

Deposition went great! The officiating guy totally lost his cool more than once, lol, and my attorney threatened to close the whole operation down. Oh well, lasted for hours, almost 7 hours long, but I am glad it is over with :thumbup: Now I am home and contemplating what to fix for dinner. The girls abused their dad all day and made him cook pizza for them and skip a healthy breakfast :roll: and let them watch cartoons ALL DAY LONG lol! :haha: Anyway he broke down and finally made them go do school- it doesn't take long to realize your kids are pulling a fast one! Soon as I got home I kicked them outside to play. Poor dh is exhausted :rofl:


----------



## Steph32

Coy- Good to hear you're ok and baby is still cookin'!! Glad your deposition went well too. 7 hours though? Wow! Hope you got some pee breaks!! :haha:

The thread hasn't been to active lately is looks like. I guess everyone is busy? 

I think Brandon is teething early... I hear teething can happen months before an actual tooth breaks through? I don't remember with Nicholas, he didn't have any straightforward symptoms of teething. B is chewing on his hand (actually just discovered his thumb, so cute), really fussy, wants to nurse constantly, and bubbling drool at the mouth. He salivates so much that he chokes on it and gets congested. Oh, and a few days ago it seemed he had some diarrhea. I don't think it was anything in my milk, didn't eat any differently, so I don't know. I've heard that it is a symptom of teething, but I don't know if there is actual proof to that...? Speaking of green, we had some green poop for a while but I guess that is normal. Could be a teething thing too? I've heard that dark green poop can be a foremilk/hindmilk imbalance, but the poop was light green so I don't think that is the cause.

Nicholas has his first AYSO soccer game/practice tomorrow. His first organized sports game... well it won't be too organized seeing that this is the youngest group! He will be older than most of the kids though. But it should be interesting, to see how he does! Following rules, playing with others, cooperating, staying focused... he's never really had to do those things before! He started school yesterday (this is his last year of preschool) and he is doing really great. He is also one of the oldest there which is good because he is kind of the "leader" of the class and it's a confidence booster for him. He runs the whole show there! (Typical first born though...)


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph- lol, that is one thing I learned very quickly when I had first dd...poop is an every day conversation topic! :haha: Seriously! It matters...yep, I have heard that the milk can be the cause of it. Teething could be an issue now, from what Laura said she thinks Xander also :shrug: Mine never teethed that early but it does happen. :hugs:

And yes, I got pee breaks when I wanted them! :rofl: And lunch too which was nice, justa half hour, but :shrug:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Where is everyone?

Shradha? Haven't heard a peep lately hope you are okay! :hugs:


----------



## lauraemily17

Steph - sounds like teething to me Xander has had the same symptoms. Poo being the most recent. We were looking for a venue for a gathering after the christening yesterday & he did the biggest liquid poo ever, all over him & his car seat!!! He's been attached to my booby for the last few days & more fussy. Like to be on someone all the time. We'be bought him a Sophie giraffe to chew on but he'll only put his hands in his mouth at the minute. I did think a tooth was coming through but I'm beginning to think its an Epstein pearl. 

Coy - glad your deposition went well, what exactly is it? Im going to take a guess that you'll go into labour at 37 weeks & have a 6lb baby. Are you still getting the same symptoms?

We went out for the first time last night & my Mum & Sis came to look after Xander. He's got a good bedtime routine now. Bottle, bath, massage & booby. He always falls sleep on the booby & goes down in his cot in his room for at least a couple of hours. So we did his routine yesterday, put him down & went straight out thinking he'd stay asleep while we were out. Well nope, Xander had other ideas & woke up after 45mins & screamed the house down wanting a booby :( I had expressed a bottle for contingency but he wouldn't take it. He is such a determined boy & it took Mum awhile to calm him down but she did & he was fast asleep on her when we got home. We were only gone 2 & half hours but clearly it was too soon to leave him, bad Mummy :( my Mum however has now seen his high pitched ear piercing scream he saves for when he's really angry, Mum didn't believe me when I told her about it!! She also said he's even more determined than I was as a baby & I was pretty bad, a predict he is going to be a challenging 2 year old!! He may look like his Daddy but he is certainly my son in personality!!


----------



## shradha

Hi......I guess either we are suffering from MS or are busy with new born ....... 
Coy soon you too will get busy with our Princess:happydance:....... For me.....it's like one day is ok the next day is bad......I am suffering from cold and cough....... I am tired of sneezing....... When I start....I sneeze for at least 35 times in one go continuous.....then my whole body starts to tremble:dohh:...... My home remedies r my only saviour........ Sometimes I can't sleep at night.....my belly feels heavy and uncomfortable.......if I sit for long my tail bone starts paining...":cry:.... 

Coy- how are you? Just read about the plug........ Oh....you must be worried... Don't exert much....if you want to walk..walk very slowly.......

Ashley- we don't have any medical insurance here....so all the expenses have to be made by our pockets..... You guys are lucky in a way.... Genetic testing.....that's also new for me......here no one does that...... Regarding the due date....when I had gone for my scan in 9th week the due date was 7.3.2013 next scan in 12 th week...they told me I was 13 week and DD was 2,3,2013. Can't really say when the actual dd is:shrug:


----------



## shradha

Laura- green color milk.....oh...is it ok now? Why did that happen? How is Xander?

Steph- how is Brandon? How are you? 

Emma- how are you?

Patrice- busy?

While I was typing this dh comes and tells me oh....you are becoming....curvy and fat....... I said What? He comes near to me and said.....your dress is getting tight......I got wild......I said it's normal......my boobs are getting fuller and by belly is getting ready....it's not in my hands...:cry: he said you are going to become a football soon.....:haha:......Men........:growlmad:


----------



## lauraemily17

Shradha - you might have your lo on my birthday, 1st March! You may start to feel a bit of movement in the. Ext week or 2. Don't worry if you don't though it can be past 20 weeks for some. I really concentrated on feeling something. I'd lie in my bed focusing on my tummy. I felt the first flutters at 15 weeks & the first light kick at 16 weeks. I didn't feel regular kicks until prob 19 weeks & DH couldn't feel them until about 22 weeks & even then not very well! You are entering the best stage of pregnancy I think, around 16 weeks other than the growing bump things start to feel better, less tired, not so sick. More obviously pregnant as the bump starts to pop. I miss my bump & despite all the health issues I have & how my next pregnancy is going to be a risk I really can't wait to be pregnant again! I'm already monitoring my cycles in preparation for when we start ttc again!!


----------



## shradha

Laura- just read about Xander....... Awwww....cutie...... 
How was your day yesterday? Did you MIL toss Xander to everyone? He is definitely momma's boy......


----------



## lauraemily17

I'd have gone mad with DH if he'd said that, although was he serious? My DH did refer to me as a whale on a couple if occasions however that was after I had done the same & it was just teasing me! I'm still a whale now :(


----------



## shradha

Laura- really...... I will look out as you have said...... You have made it sound so lovely...... I am feeling happy....thanx......I sometimes feel crampy in the lower belly.... I am just waiting and counting days........:hugs:


----------



## shradha

lauraemily17 said:


> I'd have gone mad with DH if he'd said that, although was he serious? My DH did refer to me as a whale on a couple if occasions however that was after I had done the same & it was just teasing me! I'm still a whale now :(

Yea...he was serious....I started :cry:....... He even called me a buffalo....:growlmad:...... I just marched to his room and told him that he has no right to call me so.... Why do you have a belly? Are you pregnant.... I am....what excuse do you have:growlmad:......stop teasing me..... And I walked away.....


----------



## shradha

Wow Laura you are already planning for second:happydance:......... I really need to think about my second.....let's see how this pregnancy is.....if everything goes good....then may be.......but then when I think about my TTC I feel reluctant....coz I really had to push dh sooooo much everyday...... :dohh:


----------



## SLCMommy

shradha said:


> lauraemily17 said:
> 
> 
> I'd have gone mad with DH if he'd said that, although was he serious? My DH did refer to me as a whale on a couple if occasions however that was after I had done the same & it was just teasing me! I'm still a whale now :(
> 
> Yea...he was serious....I started :cry:....... He even called me a buffalo....:growlmad:...... I just marched to his room and told him that he has no right to call me so.... Why do you have a belly? Are you pregnant.... I am....what excuse do you have:growlmad:......stop teasing me..... And I walked away.....Click to expand...

That wasn't very kind of your DH. :( Sorry sweetie. :hugs:

I know a girl who was 8 months pregnant, she's real tall for a women, and wore a yellow dress. She fell. Her husband said "Oh! Look! Big Bird took a spill!" Men can be horribly insensitive. :nope:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Shradha- yeah, you dh shouldn't say crap like that. It is hard enough for us when our bodies are completely hormonal and out of our control--they may mean it teasingly but it really does hurt. My dh gets that now and tries hard not to say anything even light teasing as I take it so bad. Then I am mad at him forever :growlmad: lol! When I was preggo with first dd he commented my thighs had developed "glob-ulars" I am guesisng of fat? Anyway really hurt and ticked me off. Now it is a teasing word but I still don't like it. My huge comfort comes from knowing it will come off and I am determined and can work hard. If your dh was really serious about it please let him know how mad and hurt you are- put him in his place. Yes, calling him a fatty (if its applicable :haha:) is definately the thing to do :rofl:


----------



## Grey Eyes

*Hi ladies*-

Huh, one of those days again! I think I spun in circles all day and I am not sure what all I got accomplished :headspin: . I did get some budgeting done :sick: lol, and some grocery shopping, found a pair of shoes for Kat for $2.00 :thumbup: and dh and I bled out the hydraulic clutch on our Suburban in the HOT HOT sun :haha: Somewhere in the weirdness I ate leftovers for lunch and caught the tail end of a looney tunes movie :shrug: I cleaned the kitchen, did dishes, and set everyone up with their dinners, but something tells me that my absence means the kitchen is going to be a mess when I go back in there..:huh: lol!
Aargh. Anyway, right now I am gearing up to write out my portion of a team assignment.

*Laura*- wow, you and dh got out for 2.5 hours? See, you are a total mom now! You mentioned that you and dh went out for a few hours but all you really talked about is how Xander got on when you weren't there :haha: I bet that is all you and dh could think and worry about too! :rofl: True parenthood. Did you go see a show?

*Shradha*- please do not worry about your figure! I know from experience you are in the worst stage right at this point. You are at that point in pregnancy just before you start to show- this means your clothes don't fit, you feel fat, you've lost your waist completely by now and just generally feel unattractive. Then comments from anyone just makes it seem worse. Plus hormones piled on top of it :hugs: Trust me - it gets better! From what you have stated you have actually lost weight since controlling your thyroid. So all of this is pregnancy lady! Pregnancy really is a beautiful thing but you will feel different: I joke to dh that I am a host now :haha: Soon you will understand the connection only mom's can have with their babies :hugs: Look forward to it and try not to worry about your body- you're doing awesome!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

OMG, according to my ticker only 41 days to go :shock: Eeek!


----------



## shradha

Coy- yeh you are absolutely right. I know my body is changing and I am happy that a baby is inside me.....But it is only when dh starts calling me by names that I feel bad and hurt...... Now I have decided the next time he says anything I am definitely going to give him a mouthful......:growlmad:...... 

Ashley- how are you? Hope your dh doesn't tease you like mine:dohh:....

Laura- whenever I see Xander, Brandon and phoebe's pics I feel so happy and blessed that I am going to have a baby soon...yesterday night again while sleeping I would some churning going inside my belly.....

Now I got hold of a secret......yesterday I tried something.....I drank a glass of lime juice which was nice and tangy ....and I went to brush my teeth and wash my face.....:happydance:And for the first time I didn't vomit:happydance:....hurray....that was a big relief.......


----------



## shradha

Regarding cold and cough..... I am putting eucalyptus on my chest, nose and neck......it works wonders....:happydance: yesterday I didn't catch cold.......


----------



## Grey Eyes

Shradha- good for you! I am glad you are looking on the bright side and I hope your dh is only teasing and not serious when he says things :hugs: 

I bet it is the citrus that helps, I have heard that it often does! :thumbup: Glad you are starting to feel better, and kudos for the eucolyptus (sp)!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Ladies, I am too poooped to shower tonight :nope: I want to (sort of my habit) but it is already 11 pm and I just finished school. Our Team Assignment is due tomorrow no later than 3 pm and a team member just sent a note stating she was visiting her hubby in jail and wouldn't be back to post her portion until 8 pm tomorrow. Um....That would make us LATE LADY! :growlmad: So I will probably end up detailing her portion in the morning :growlmad: As I tell my daughters when I can't use swear words "OHHH NUTTER-BUTTERS!" lol!


----------



## lauraemily17

My little boy in his first shirt & trousers :cloud9: :cloud9: I couldn't be any more in love & proud :D 

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/2FB8565D-6C1B-474B-8889-33848FB47EEA-2284-000003561C6D8006.jpg


----------



## shradha

Awwwww.....so cute....handsome dude......just loved the pic...


----------



## Grey Eyes

Awwww! Laura your little man is totally gorgeous! :cloud9: Whata gorgeous little face! He is a heart stopper already :) I love the matching little star on his shirt. I showed my dh his picture the other day and he said he was beautiful! No small compliment coming from the tough Marine! :haha: He loved the tough upper lip and cute little dimples :haha:


----------



## SLCMommy

Xander is CUTE!


----------



## lauraemily17

Thanks ladies :D I really can't put into words how proud I am! I genuinely can't believe he came from me! He was dressed up for a wedding reception, we were a tad nervous about how he would be as it totally messed up his bed time but he was brilliant. We had some crying but really not a lot & we also had lots of smiles for people. I've never felt a love like I do for Xander every little new thing his does & I'm bursting with pride & fighting tears! It is intense & amazing being a Mummy, i love it!! 

Here's a pic of the 3 of us. :cloud9:

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/569FEBF6-D7AA-4947-BA74-D253D7AC3A9F-2284-0000036255A95941.jpg


----------



## Grey Eyes

Gorgeous Pic Laura! I love it :) What a beautiful family :hugs:


----------



## Steph32

Xander is soooo adorable! I've always loved his smile and dimples. What a cutie!!!!


----------



## Steph32

Ashley and Shradha- I just realized you guys are only a day apart on your dates! I guess I didn't notice that before!

By the way Shradha-- that was not very nice of your DH to make those comments. I'm sorry you had to deal with that. He should know better!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Boy I tell ya- why do I try to be nice? :growlmad: lol...my latest academic team assignment was due today by 3 pm - absolutely no later our instructor warns us. So we get a note in our team forum from one of our team mates that she will post her portion for us by 8 pm. :saywhat: Scuse me but that would fail the team. So I write back and tell her what the instructor said. No response. So I go ahead and complete her portion and turn our assignment in on time (that was her job also). Guess what happens? Yep! She gets mad and burns me in front of the team and instructor telling everyone what a hot-headed idiot I am and how dare I but in and make her look bad and make her look like she doesn't contribute tot he team effort?!

Ha ha! :haha: LOL, she doesn't contribute. Did I make her look that way - or is she just *that way?* Sheesh! Anyways....I am better now, lol, and on to next week :thumbup:

How is everyone?* Steph*- good to see you, I miss you!!


----------



## shradha

Laura- reading your post really made me cry of happiness.....:happydance:Touchwood. I am really happy for you......I guess everything....all the pains and suffering of pregnancy feels worth it.:hugs: now I want my baby to come out fast......:happydance:
The family pic is lovely...perfect family. Xander has got all his charm and good looks from you and dh....the perfect blend! He must have been the centre of attraction yesterday at the reception party.

Steph- I know.....men are insensitive:growlmad: 
Yea time is flying I am in my fourth month..


----------



## shradha

Coy- you waited for her. It was her fault. I guess she felt guilty that you finished her work on time. She could digest it. They say ...that the best form of defense is to be aggressive. So I feel to hide her guilt she started to yell at you. Don't feel bad. Some people are not thankful. You did a good job. :hugs:

Yesterday again at night I felt some discomfort....although I was trying to get some feel and I was even singing for the baby I couldn't feel any movement but the moment I fell asleep suddenly I started feeling uneasiness....so I had to change my position from right side to left side....naughty baby....:dohh:


----------



## lauraemily17

Coy - classic example of best form of defence is attack! What a horrible person. Does she loose credit for not doing her portion on time? 

Shradha - yes it is a solutely worth all the discomfort!! :) singings a love thing to do. Xander loves music & being sung to. We sing rhythms we the baby massage & he squeals with excitement!! Do you think you'll do baby massage? We were taught it's traditionally from the Indian culture. We have massage time after his bath & both love it!

Steph - thank you :) we love his dimples, I though they were from my Mums side as I've got cousins with dimes but I saw some baby pics of DH yesterday & he had exactly the same dimples & smile!! He's not got them any more though. Xander looks a lot like DH as a baby buy has my eyes. How's Brandon? I saw on Facebook he's laughing. That must be so cute. Xander tries to laugh but it's nowhere near a giggle yet!


----------



## shradha

Laura- yeh we do massages.....actually we massage the baby with oil and then give bath.......
You are doing right by giving Xander a massage, it's good for his bones....
Do you put nappies or diapers at home?


----------



## Grey Eyes

Thanks ladies :hugs: Yes, she is very upset with me, but hey :growlmad: Show up next time, right? :haha:

Shradha- I remember the first stirring of babes felt like butterfly flips in my tummy :) And yes- one of the first signs is a bit of discomfort when you lay on your back- pressure from your growing uterus :thumbup:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Oh, I forgot to mention- I have a doctor's appointment this afternoon, dh and all of us will be going :hugs: I prefer when we all go, especially so dh can be my protector :) . I hope doc doesn't want to check my cervix or anything :nope: I am either old fashioned or very modest (modest I think...) because I didn't mind my female MW doing that at all, at least not so much, but when it comes to this doctor I always tell him "I'd prefer not too" and I think he gets it...last pap he did he had a female nurse with us and he stared at the ceiling and talked baseball :haha: Anyway, I'd prefer him to not poke around down there at all til babes is crowning :haha: and at that point keep his eyes averted :growlmad: lol, I realize it is all very clinical but it's my clinical stuff iykwim? Am I sill or what? :haha:


----------



## lauraemily17

Not silly, it's understandable. In the uk a male Dr can't physically examin a women's torso or private area without a female nurse present which makes it a little easier. I'm not bothered by a male practitioner going down there as long as its not one I know really well. My go who I'd had since a child had to have a rummage once, it was the most uncomfortable I've ever been!!


----------



## lauraemily17

shradha said:


> Laura- yeh we do massages.....actually we massage the baby with oil and then give bath.......
> You are doing right by giving Xander a massage, it's good for his bones....
> Do you put nappies or diapers at home?

Nappies & diapers are the same thing. We call them nappies in the uk. I was going to use cloth nappies but Xander was too small to start with & I've got so used to & comfortable with disposables I'm too scared to move to cloth now, they seem like far too much hard work!!

We use organic sunflower oil for Xanders massage. It seems to work really well without making him really greasy!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura, yeah that is why it is hard with this doc--he has been my dd's pediatrician since birth for both of them and he wears these silly ki-ties, you know? Mickey Mouse, Humpty Dumpty- silly things- that just highlight how he loves kids and works with them. Having him peek down there is like pure moral torture for me!! Oh well...I guess it beats driving 240 miles every 2 weeks...lol!

I hope I aven't gained too much weight! Not a clue at this point :shrug: Guess I will find out this afternoon :shhh:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Yuk, I have to call a plumber and hope I have the funds to pay him...our bathroom shower has started leaking again - hot water naturally. It did this once about 6 years ago and blew out our hot water heater so guess it's cheaper to fix the leak! :haha:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Here's my day: so I leave a msg. with 2 other counseling agencies for my interview, and one is looking good for tomrorrow FX'd! It'll be a day late but :shrug:...

Then I get a call from my daughters online school teahcer saying we have to drive nearly 200 miles to get her tested! :saywhat: And on top of that we are talking such supreme advance notice as day after tomorrow! Not happening. :growlmad: Especially in late pregnancy and in my cruddy car :haha: LOL! So they were kind enough to excuse us and schedule her for the spring testing :thumbup: Huge stress relief at this point!

*Doctors appointment *went excellent! I didn't even gain a pound this time :smug: YAY!! My BP was perfect, urine perfect (tmi), etc, and babes heartbeat was (while sleeping) 130 bpm, so- perfect! Plus- and here's the biggy- she is head down and beginning the engagement process!! :thumbup: :headspin: And doc told me anytime now is okay as far as going into labor! So no stress there. I am so glad that she is head down, that explains all the pressure lately :thumbup:


----------



## shradha

Coy- wow that's wonderful...all going good:happydance:.... Our little princess is getting geared up:hugs:.....

Regarding doc- well I am basically a very shy person. I am not very comfy going to any doc....but now I have to go...I have choosen a lady doc who was my doctor when I was born but still I feel odd:dohh:.....I am like that.


----------



## shradha

Laura- we use cloth while at home only while going out we put the disposable ones.... I know it's going to be real work washing and drying....here the humidity is high and the climate is hot so the baby can develop rashes easily.....
Massage oil- everyday different oil- almond oil, mustard oil, coconut oil and a herbal one.... I know all these are greasy that's why they are applied before bath :)


----------



## SLCMommy

Today is my youngest "baby's" birthday. He is four today! Not really a baby though, huh? Time flies so quickly. We are going to go bowling as a family as soon as DH gets home from work, than I'm going to go and pick up the cupcakes that I ordered.

(Peanut Butter & Jelly. I'm a little nervous, as I have never had any different flavoring of a cupcake than just your basic chocolate, vanilla, etc . But this was one of their "daily" flavors and PB&J sandwiches is the birthday boys FAVORITE food (lol ) So I figured, why not?)

I'm technically gluten intolerant, but it hasn't been bothering me since I was about 7 weeks pregnant. So, I'm seeing if maybe I can build myself back up to eating gluten all the time. I was even able to eat Fiber One bars an I didn't get any kind of "reaction". My "muscle soreness" is much down and diarrhea is no longer. The only symptom I still have is muscle twitches. 

Also, I'm kinda...well, irked! (not really). I have RCIA (catholic class) tonight, but my favorite show is premiering it's new season tonight!! Do you all see the sacrifices I do for God?? LOL!!!! (totally kidding) I totally LOVE Charlie Hunnam. I didn't think at 25 I could "develop" a crush on an actor but he is incredibly sexy. He is 100% British but living in America (State of California) for now. My guess is he will be here until everything with the show is over. In the show he plays an American from California, so he doesn't carry his sexy british accent! LOL!!!! I tried to watch the UKs "Queer As Folk", (because he played on that show, too) and while I'm not homophobic or anything, the sex scenes were too graphic between him and another character so I had to shut it off. I won't describe the particular scene, but I started gagging pretty bad. :( 

Anyways, have a great day!


----------



## lauraemily17

Queer as folk was huge in the uk & caused such a stir due to the graphic man on man scenes. I watched the whole series & loved it but do know what scene you are referring to & yes it was uncomfortable to watch, especially with my Mum in the room!! The overall story was good. The series kick started Charlie Hummans career as a heartthrob but I'm not entirely sure what happened to him afterwards. The series is pretty old now, must have been mid 90's, I was in my teens. 

It's interesting that your intolerance is better. I have ibs & even cutting out intolerant foods I still had symptoms until I was pregnant & it vanished, I wasn't brave enough to try my intolerable foods. I thought it would come back as soon as Xander was born but it hasn't. I've since tried caffeine & appear to be ok & am having a few bites if wheat here & there & so far no nasty reactions. I've just got my noisy tummy back. I'm really hoping I can build some tolerance back as well. I often wondered whether my job exaggerated my symptoms which may also explain why things are better.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Interesting re:gluten ....I have noticed here locally they are beginning to carry a ton of gluten-free stuff. A bunch of it went on sale so I tried it and it is actually very good! :thumbup: Just a bummer there isn't more of it, I am sure it makes shopping quite difficult!

Not familiar with the , er, man on man show you are all talking about :haha: Glad I missed it :rofl: 

How are you all today?? :hi:


----------



## Grey Eyes

I have been getting some pretty strong Braxton Hicks lately...that's what I am guessing they are anyway, but they are cramping hard enough to be painful and now the muscles along the top of my uterus are killing me! It hurts to laugh or cough now :growlmad: lol Now that my doc has told me what position she is in I can recognize certain things...today I felt her head and she has her hands up by her face playing around :cloud9: And of course, there is never any doubt where those pointy sharp strong little feet are at!!


----------



## lauraemily17

I've read that Braxton hicks generally get stronger with each pregnancy so it may well be what you are feeling. I always used to feel Xanders hands by his face, it actually freaked me out slightly, the only movements that would as it felt like he was stroking my pubic bone from inside, a really weird and almost ticklish feeling!! 

I was actually just thinking about movements today as Xander wasn't really much of a kicker in the womb so I thought he would have a calm placid personal jusy like DH. Well he turned out to be the complete opposite!! He doesn't stop moving!! He is so alert and into everything which is going on around him, his arms and legs are constantly on the move. He is a complete live wire just like me!! We met up with all the couples and babies from out anti natal class last night and it really highlighted even more how into everything Xander is. He was the only baby who had to be held upright so he could look at everyone and was giving people lots of smiles!! DH finally now agrees that we have a hypo baby and far more like me in personality!!

Re the gluten free food, I always used to have to drive at least 10 mins away jst to get a loaf of bread which was fairly annoying however now my local mini supermarket which is behind my house now sells gluten free products, and the nice stuff! I was over the moon when I saw it. In the past couple of years the quality and range of glute free products have increased loads.


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> I've read that Braxton hicks generally get stronger with each pregnancy so it may well be what you are feeling. I always used to feel Xanders hands by his face, it actually freaked me out slightly, the only movements that would as it felt like he was stroking my pubic bone from inside, a really weird and almost ticklish feeling!!
> 
> I was actually just thinking about movements today as Xander wasn't really much of a kicker in the womb so I thought he would have a calm placid personal jusy like DH. Well he turned out to be the complete opposite!! He doesn't stop moving!! He is so alert and into everything which is going on around him, his arms and legs are constantly on the move. He is a complete live wire just like me!! We met up with all the couples and babies from out anti natal class last night and it really highlighted even more how into everything Xander is. He was the only baby who had to be held upright so he could look at everyone and was giving people lots of smiles!! DH finally now agrees that we have a hypo baby and far more like me in personality!!
> 
> Re the gluten free food, I always used to have to drive at least 10 mins away jst to get a loaf of bread which was fairly annoying however now my local mini supermarket which is behind my house now sells gluten free products, and the nice stuff! I was over the moon when I saw it. In the past couple of years the quality and range of glute free products have increased loads.

lol, that would be a weird feeling! With this one if I put my hand over my tummy I can feel tiny little movements down low, I am assuming as her back is on my left side and head down that she is (obviously) facing right. So the low massive movement I am taking to be hands...dh is getting excited thinking she'll come early :)

Aw, your Xander (sorry about the fb tagging incorrectly...how embarassing for me, lol! :blush:) sounds like a live wire for sure! I remember those days...hold them upright so that they can kick and thrash with their feet and bounce bounce bounce! I can tell by his pics and those snapping bright eyes that he is a mover and a shaker!


----------



## lauraemily17

Grey Eyes said:


> lauraemily17 said:
> 
> 
> I've read that Braxton hicks generally get stronger with each pregnancy so it may well be what you are feeling. I always used to feel Xanders hands by his face, it actually freaked me out slightly, the only movements that would as it felt like he was stroking my pubic bone from inside, a really weird and almost ticklish feeling!!
> 
> I was actually just thinking about movements today as Xander wasn't really much of a kicker in the womb so I thought he would have a calm placid personal jusy like DH. Well he turned out to be the complete opposite!! He doesn't stop moving!! He is so alert and into everything which is going on around him, his arms and legs are constantly on the move. He is a complete live wire just like me!! We met up with all the couples and babies from out anti natal class last night and it really highlighted even more how into everything Xander is. He was the only baby who had to be held upright so he could look at everyone and was giving people lots of smiles!! DH finally now agrees that we have a hypo baby and far more like me in personality!!
> 
> Re the gluten free food, I always used to have to drive at least 10 mins away jst to get a loaf of bread which was fairly annoying however now my local mini supermarket which is behind my house now sells gluten free products, and the nice stuff! I was over the moon when I saw it. In the past couple of years the quality and range of glute free products have increased loads.
> 
> lol, that would be a weird feeling! With this one if I put my hand over my tummy I can feel tiny little movements down low, I am assuming as her back is on my left side and head down that she is (obviously) facing right. So the low massive movement I am taking to be hands...dh is getting excited thinking she'll come early :)
> 
> Aw, your Xander (sorry about the fb tagging incorrectly...how embarassing for me, lol! :blush:) sounds like a live wire for sure! I remember those days...hold them upright so that they can kick and thrash with their feet and bounce bounce bounce! I can tell by his pics and those snapping bright eyes that he is a mover and a shaker!Click to expand...

DH could well be right, that is optimum engagement position!! Xander was the opposite side & ended up spending most of my labour back to back, he did turn in the end. I think he went full circle in the end, he chose the hard way, my punishment for kicking him out early!!

No worries bout the Facebook tagging!! :)


----------



## Grey Eyes

Lol, who was it ( ---Steph's Brandon?---) that came out Super Hero style? :haha: One arm outstretched! When my first dd was born she came out face first but with her chin cupped in her hands and her elbows sticking out to the sides! I think she was pushing for more room or something :shrug: I hope this one is an easy slide, I am actually getting eager for labor to start and end now, want my baby and want my body back :)

P.S. Is tagging just naming a pic? or does it signify something else possibly not good???


----------



## lauraemily17

No that was Xander who came hand first, he's our little super hero!! His name is very fitting I think! 

Sounds like T was swimming out! :haha: the last few weeks are tough on the old patience! I really can't see you making it to 40 weeks. A friend of mine gave birth to her 3rd in her bathroom after an 8 minute labour at 35 weeks to a perfectly healthy baby! Make sure you have plenty of towels washed!! Could you choose a home birth if you wanted one & a mw could be sent out to you?

I think the tagging just put the picture on the fan page for Xander Harris, from what I could tell along with other babies named Xander!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

You know a home birth is something dh and I have discussed through sheer possibility! OMG I can't imagine an 8 minute labor! Well, I *can* imagine, that'd be AWESOME! :haha: We have considered investing in a waterproof coverlet for our bed, etc, just in case, and absorbent large pads for extra. Plus the clean towels are always present and just across the hall if we need them :) I am pretty comfortable and confident if we have to do this at home because dh has taken midwifing classes and helped deliver both our girls. If we had to go by ambulance or drive the hospital is just one block West of us! :thumbup: However, we don't have a mid-wife in this area :sad1: so it'd be take us to the hospital or have her alone at home :haha: I am hoping dh will listen to me better this time around. Last time I kept insisting that we wouldn't make the 120 mile drive and he would pat my shoulder, tell me to calm down, and reassure me that we wouldmake it. Then, despite my yelling and threats he took a leisurly shower, etc...when he got out of the shower I was laying on our bed and babes was crowning! OMG, I remember his expression! Hilarious now :haha:


----------



## Steph32

Hi everyone! Time for my weekly (or bi-weekly post!) LOLOL!!! I wish I could come around more. Sometimes I start to type and then I have to run off because someone is calling me or waking up. Sometimes I save/copy my posts depending on how much I've written already... but I do wish they had a save draft option on here. Sometimes I want to write a long post but just don't have time. Yes, my kids (and DH) are verrrry needy. :haha:

Coy- I really think things are going to happen soon... with her being engaged and everything, and all your other symptoms! And if it does, it's probably because dd#3 is just ready to come out-- was it Kat or Teagen that came at 34 weeks? And you said that she was very healthy even though premature? So I'm not worried for you if it happens early again, I trust that baby knows what she is doing! But yeah, as soon as labor strikes get to hospital asap! But it's good that you're prepared and dh is experienced with delivering babies!

Laura- I've been enjoying all your pics of Xander on FB. He's such a happy baby with a huge personality already! Reminds me of when Nicholas was a baby, everyone called him a happy baby (they'd say, does he EVER cry?), smiled all the time, so alert, active, social and would laugh and giggle at everything. He's still the same!

Ashley- Re: the gluten thing... that's great that you're not having symptoms of intolerance, I've heard that a lot of allergies go away during pregnancy and sometimes it stays away even after the pregnancy... almost like in some cases pregnancy resets the immune system (my naturopath explained this to me, very interesting). But I know that gluten, even for people that are not "intolerant" to it, is good to cut out of your diet anyway. I have always tried but it's just one of those things I can't (I have a mild intolerance). I love my bread too much. I AM somewhat allergic to cow's milk protein, and I think Brandon is too, so I've had to cut that out. BUT milkshakes are the one thing that keeps calling my name and sometimes I just can't stay away... even for the baby's sake... I'm so bad...

Shradha- Are we going to see a bump pic soon? :winkwink:


----------



## Steph32

Here's a recent pic, for some reason it won't let me upload some others because it says the files are too large!


----------



## Steph32




----------



## Steph32




----------



## Steph32




----------



## Grey Eyes

Aw! What a gorgeous little boy Steph! I love the pic of he and Nicholas together. :hugs: Gorgeous kids :) I feel bad for you being allergic to cows milk protein, but you can make other types of milkshakes, right? I am a very picky milk-shaker :haha: McDonalds has the best milkshakes because there is actually milk in them and you can suck it through a straw. Arctic Circle on the other hand is terrible as it is just hard ice cream in a tall cup :shrug: I think most of my baby weight with Teagen (my first dd) was from all of the root beer floats! :haha:


----------



## Grey Eyes

AFM- just got back from the emergency room. T got stung by bee (or wasp :shrug:) and her hand started to swell massively. We gave her Benadryl and they put an ice pack on it. The swelling is normal but dh is severelya llergic to bee stings so we worried it might be genetic :huh: Anyway this is her second sting total and they told us that the second sting should generally let us know if she is allergic. Apparently not so this was one of thoose, um, worried parent trips to the ER instead of a neccesary trip...:blush: She is milking it for all she can though, trying to get chocolate chip cookies out of me and dis her chores :groowlmad: I did do her chores for her (why me? :shrug:) though :) Now just gotta get them to bed and asleep and I can relax a minute before my own bedtime! :thumbup: YAY!


----------



## shradha

Coy- bee sting...poor little T :hugs:. It must have been really painful. How is she feeling? Do you have a bee hive? They say that if you ver get any sting from bee, wasp etc you can put a small piece of tamarind pulp... My dad had a wasp bit on his cheeks and we put tamarind. There was no swelling and after few mins we found a tiny hair of the wasp coming out from the bite.


----------



## shradha

Steph- Brandon is really adorable :hugs:....handsome dude. I loved your avatar pic....Nicholas and Brandon. Mom wants me to wait for 5 months before putting in any pics....Sorry you all have to wait for few more days:shrug:......

Ashley- wish your son belated happy birthday from my side....kids they grow up so fast....you will not know.....

Laura and steph- when do you have to give your boys injections for prevention against diseases? Is it once a year or earlier?


----------



## shradha

Hi.......no one has come:shrug:.....where is everybody? Hope you all are ok......


----------



## shradha

I am feeling very low now....actually I don't know what made me check the earlier pages..... I started with 324 page...as I was reading I was happy I could feel the bond between you all....it was nice:happydance:....but just after few pages..... Why did I read it......:cry:....:cry:......I am heart broken:nope:....... I am signing off.....just need some air:cry:....


----------



## SLCMommy

So, Josh and I have been discussing about how we really want to do something for the kids (vacation wise). There has been so much going on (and still will) that I haven't ever talked about with hardly anyone, and we feel we just need a "break" or "vacation", per se. We have thought about doing a cruise(s) because while we do not have a lot of money, cruise lines will let you make payments which is really nice :) We have thought about him and I doing one sometime in 2014 (booking it sometime this fall and making payments) however, my oldest will be 8 this November. With that being said, she really wants to go on the Disney Cruise Ship. The Disney Cruise is MUCH more expensive than other leading lines because of the "Disney" name, but I guess If I could swing it, I really wouldn't mind. My children, myself nor my husband has ever been to anything Disney so this would be a much anticipated trip (probably more for me and my husband...LOL) and Us (DH and I) and the two older kiddos are HUGE Disney Buffs and would LOVE, LOVE, LOVE to get pictures with the characters and see Disney Broadway-Style plays aboard the ship! *eee!* :happydance: However...here is my "issue" in which I really need advice. More so for the "motherly" part of me than anything else:

* I have thought about possibly just doing a Disney Cruise with DH, myself, and the two older children first because of the cost (six people total would cost SO much (about $8,000 total if we went cheapie... :shock: and we'd legally have to have (2) staterooms because there is only 5 people per stateroom, regardless of age. Staterooms are not promised to be "connected" and at my childrens ages I don't want them in a seperate room anyways, even if they were "connected") and than, once the younger two (my current 4 year old, and baby I am pregnant with) DH and I could take later, when they are older. But, by the time we would "go" he would be six and baby would be two... see where my guilt comes in? LOL

* We WOULD do whatever it took to "make promise" that we would eventually take the younger two on a Disney Cruise.

*Or, DH and I have said him and I could go on a cruise together in 2014, than after that "save up" enough to have a nice vacation on the Disney Cruise and go when the baby I am pregnant with is about 4-5. The only issue is that by that time, our oldest will be 13 - and probably WAY out of the "Disney" thing. Also, if we were ALL going to go and go comfortably, it would cost about $11,000 and honestly, it probably would take us a lot more time to save up that kind of money - and by than it would be more because the majority of the children would be "adult fare" by then.

So, my question is:

If you were me, would you take the older two on a Disney Cruise now - because you can make payments enough for a decent time to go and the children going would be able to appreciate what is really going on, with the promise that when the younger two are older (around 6 and 10) you would take them then?

OR

Would you go with DH for a couples cruise vacation (obviously, not on Disney) and then just save up the money for everyone to go regardless how long it took?

and lastly:

If we took just the older two, with all the reasons I stated above, would I be a bad mom, should I feel guilty if in fact we just take the older two the first time?


----------



## lauraemily17

Steph - great to hear from you. Love the pics of Brandon, he's such a cutie & has a gorgeous big smile. Our babies are growing up so quickly!! 

Shradha - why are you so sad hun? We're all here for you :hugs: those pesky pregnancy hormones!! In response to your question on injections. Xander had his first set at 8 weeks. He has more at 3 & 4 months then some at a year old I think. His first 3 are for whopping cough among other things & I'm really anxious that he gets them quick as there's been a really big outbreak of it in the uk & it's dangerous to young babies. 

Coy - I really hope T is better. That must have been a scare but great that's she's not allergic! 

Ashley - that's quite a dilemma. Personally I wouldn't want to only take the oldest as id be worried the younger 2 wouldn't forgive me when they were old enough to understand & be worried that even with the best intentions may not be able to take them when they're old. If taking them all in 2014 isn't a workable option could you put it back by a couple of years? I know the oldest will be even older then but from my experience with my in laws who are huge Disney fans kids don't grow out of it!! Then you & you DH do some smaller just the 2 of you sooner?


----------



## lauraemily17

I'm a half Auntie again!! My very best friend had her baby this morning (we always refer to each other as Aunt) Xander has another little play mate called Larkin! Very unusual & think it's going to be like Xanders name, people either live it or hate it!! Took a moment to digest it but I love it!! Can't wait to go & see them both :D


----------



## shradha

Laura- wow:happydance::hugs: congratulations on becoming an aunt for the second time. 
I feel really sorry when they give injections to babies...poor ones..... My mom was saying that whenever I got one when I was small I used to cry till I reach home..... Did Xander cry a lot? 
I get very emotional and angry now a days....I can't control my feelings:dohh:.... Hormones.... I saw your bump pic at 15 weeks....really liked your pic, I wanted to see steph' s too .....but I guess I missed.... My belly doesn't look like yours....it's looks bigger:shrug:.... :winkwink:.... Sorr I am asking you too many questions..... When do we gain weight? I have not gained at all.... But I don't know how my belly looks big:shrug:?


----------



## lauraemily17

Xander didn't cry too much actually, it's the look of shock & fear on his face, especially as he was asleep that was so heart breaking. They stab it into their legs really hard & quick. I very nearly cried!! 

Your bump may look bigger if you're carrying higher. I carried low my whole pregnancy which will make my bump look totally different. People do show their bumps in very different ways though. Have a look on the 3rd tri forum, there's a sticky bump pics thread, the differences in shapes & sizes is huge!! Some people are so tiny at like 35 weeks it's hard to believe they potentially have a 4/5lb baby in them. Also an expanding baby bump doesn't always mean weight gain. At 15weeks I'd only gain about 5lbs I think although it was around there it started to pile on!! If you're still not eating too well because of sickness you may be losing your own weight as quickly as you're putting on weight from the baby. 

The hormones are awful, turned me into an angry monster & a total crying wreck!! Hate to say it but it hasn't got much better yet! Some of the rage is better but I still seem to get upset over small things & cry more. I think being a Mummy has turned me into a very big softie!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

*Shradha*- I agree with Laura- pregnancy hormones for sure! I have to admit, I think our thread was busier back when you started but it has not slowed *because* of you- Steph and Laura both had their babies, Patrice went to Boot Camp, MsPerry hasn't been on for ages, Akshu hasn't been on either! And we very rarely hear form Alisha. :shrug: But I am constantly surfing on here :haha: I may not catch you as often as I used to- I used to stay up late and get up late so kind of tabbed you on your morning just before i went to bed. But now dh is on a new medication and he has to take it at a certain time in the mornings and always with a meal. So I have to be up, showered, dressed (just my preference :haha:) and make breakfast for everyone. As it is I have slept late a couple times and ended up making his breakfast in my robe :haha: *Re: weight gain and bump*. K. Every woman is different with the weight gain but it is nothing for you to worry over, even though as a woman I know you will obsess (just like I do :rofl:) Since you are battling thyroid issues that will make a slight difference, re: you have actually lost some weight from what you told me. But if you were slightly overweight to begin with then this is perfectly acceptable and most doc's will advise it anyway. What you have gained is necessary for babes. That's just the way our bodies work. You will have very little control of your body in pregnancy as it seems that all of the rules change :shrug: Hormones again! :roll: lol. *On the bump*. As this is your first pregnancy you will probably not show the characteristic "basketball" until third trimester sometime. I didn't with my first either. The bigger tummy you are referncing- natural bloat and moving aorund of "stuff" :haha: You'd be amazed what our women's bodies have to go through to accomadate this change! OR you could be showing too with a combination of bloat. It is not FAT and it is perfectly normal. And probably some water retention as well :thumbup: No worries hun! You are doing awesome! We are still all here for you and I think of you every day and wonder how you are- our clocks are so different we are playing "post-tag" most of the time :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Well, dd did _NOT _sleep well OR in her own bed last night! :growlmad: She woke up 2-3 times fit throwing, then twice I woke up and she was cuddled between dh and I :roll: lol. So I would carry her back to her bed. Then at 5 this morning when dh got up I hear her get up and whisper "Papa can I sleep in your bed?" "Sure honey" "K. I loooovvvve you Papa!" LOL! Trust daddy to totally cave in :roll: Anyway I figured it was okay as it was technically morning :) And she wasn't feeling well, that makes things different. The girls had sore throats yesterday and today the sore throats are gone only to be replaced with runny noses. So they caught a bit of a sniffle. Staying inside until it gets warm. We have had very cold nights (I am cold right now!)

K, today is seriously garage day. I mean it this time :bodyb: lol

So I get this message late last night from my attorney's assistant asking me to look over some docs and add anything before they send them. Well, she negated to add certain EXTREMELY important items that we have talked about for months now, so I emailed her back and left a message. I call bright and early this morning and she mumbles around for a minute then says "I already sent it out yesterday"> :saywhat: She sent it out before even sending for my additions! CRAZY! So I call my attorney and he had to rush and make an amendment this morning :growlmad: Like I need more stress!:wacko:


----------



## shradha

Thanx Laura And Coy...:hugs:..... Yea you are right... When I put my pic may be that time you both can guide me. 
Dh sometimes forgets that I am Preg and thinks I can run around like before.....earlier I could run up the stairs but now I can't......:dohh: he feels I have become lazy......I had to explode:growlmad:......I told him now things have to change......I can't keep running around..... And I started :cry:.....I don't know why I became so senti..... I don't what's the matter with dh :shrug:...suddenly he is becoming so annoying:shrug:.....or is it me.....my hormones?


----------



## shradha

Coy- hope your DD's get well soon:hugs:....running nose and catching cold have become my best friends with whom I battle everyday:dohh:......


----------



## Grey Eyes

Shradha- lol, yes it is your dh that is annoying:haha: And so can mine be, and Laura's and Steph's and Ashley's I'm sure! :rofl: No, it is in a large part hormones. Butwe have to remember this is all a big change for our dh's too, and often they don't know how to handle it, how to help or contribute, etc. So they may respond differently to you. I remember after first dd I had to yell at dh he was treating me like mama instead of his wife :haha: That changed quickly! And we are over sensative to anything regarding our bodies- weight, swelling, clothes that don't fit, activity levels-- everything! Best advice I can give is just talk to your dh and tell him how you feeland be open to discuss his feelings as well. Sometimes I find with dh that I have to spell out possibles for him and have him pick :haha: Like: Do you 1) think I'm fat and unattractive 2) worried about being a dad 3) regretting pregnancy, etc. This gives him some breathing room as far as having to say certain things, guys can be weird that way. Hang in there, I think you are doing great and YES please post a bump pic!!!:happydance:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Well, I checked and T has temp of 102.3! :shock: So her body is fighting whatever it is pretty hard. And Kat is ata mild 99.3. And dh has a fever too :dohh: so meds all around! :haha: I ran to the store and got all kinds of sanitizer, vitamin C supps, Ibuprofin, Tylenol- fever meds, plus tissues, a garbage can for the living room :roll: to catch the flying tissues, lol! What else? Feel good kid food like pudding, chicken noodle soup....stuff I don't have to spend hours cooking :thumbup: When I got home they were all three squidged into the recliner int he living room. Dh in middle with a dd squeezed on either side with their teddy-bears and blankets :rofl: Poor guy! He's a good daddy!


----------



## Grey Eyes

O my heck, this baby is kicking the bee-jeesus out of me! :haha: I think she is getting cramped and so she gets her feet against my side and puuuuusshshshshes hard! Yow! It's pretty painful sometimes :growlmad: lol! Dh told me several times today he doesn't think I'll "make it" to October- this is funny as he is very practical and analytical, so maybe he is right!

Today dh helped me and we sorted more stuff to throw and stuff to donate, and cleaned up and organized in the garage. Not finished but getting sooo close! :thumbup: Then I want tof inish up the little left of the girls closet. I have two weeks left of my current school course; this is an easy week so thinking of doing my final this week too- just in case she is born I'll still finish! lol! Then I get a week off :happydance: Then I am scheduled (purposefully so) for my easier electives, that way I don't have to think so hard when I am so tired after labor :rofl:

Today was a very boogery day. That's what we moms do- clean boogers :haha: At one point I laughed out loud because I was helping Kat blow her nose and I would say sternly "Now blow. Blow again" and I hear dh saying "blow! Blow again!" and I look over and he is helping T :haha: So we were both up to our eyebrows in sniffly kids today. They are getting better though, I am guessing I will have a very crappy night as sickish kids don't rest well :shrug: but that's what moms are for :)


----------



## Grey Eyes

Shradha- are you on tonight? :huh:


----------



## shradha

Yea...I m online.....just came....today I had a long talk with dh.....I was getting fed up of this everyday small arguments......:dohh: he is fine and happy being a dad but....he keeps forgetting that I can't be like before doing everything while he relaxes...he too needs to take on some responsibility.......but he gave me a look which clearly told me that sorry......you carry on as you used to.....so no point arguing and making myself mad..... I guess I have 2 babies to take care of:dohh:....


----------



## shradha

Coy- hats off....when I see you running around while being in the 8 th month I feel.....yea my dh wants me to be like you.......a super women.....

So sad they have temp......hopefully now the temps have gone down.....so everybody is unwell including dh....... You must care of yourself too....and need rest....


----------



## SLCMommy

had an ultrasound today. found out were having a boy. the scan didnt go well. ill update later when i can get to a computer.


----------



## Grey Eyes

SLCMommy said:


> had an ultrasound today. found out were having a boy. the scan didnt go well. ill update later when i can get to a computer.

O my heck, this post has me tied up in knots now! How did everything go Ashley? Hope you are ok. Keep us posted when you can, have you in my prayers! :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## Steph32

Ashley- I know you commented on fb but the post didn't show up for some reason. I only saw the first part, something about the heartbeat?? Let us know what's going on as soon as you can! Praying for you :hugs:


----------



## SLCMommy

at the ultrasound he didnt move from the fetal position...not even a flintch. i tried coughing, my belly was shook, laid on my side...nothing. his bpm was 100-102, when i turned to my side they checked his bpm.and it went to 158, but i watched his heart flicker and within 30 seconds it dropped back down to 100 bpm. i have an ultrasound for 8:30 monday morning to see if he is active and back to normal, but the overall tone from the office wasnt what i wanted to hear . the nurse said "im so sorry" and that she will pray for me over the weekend. *sigh*


----------



## Steph32

I would try not to think the worst just yet... I know it's hard not to, especially with the nurses saying that... I'm surprised they acted that way, as if it's already time to mourn... On the bright side, isn't it a bit of a reassurance to them that his heartbeat went up to 158? If it would have stayed at 100 for a long period of time that would be worrisome, but I would think it's a good sign that it did go up when he moved. He could have just been resting during the time of the ultrasound, how long were they checking? I'm also surprised they didn't keep you there longer to monitor the heartbeat and his movement... or is it too early? Can they do non-stress tests this early? What about an anatomy scan? I know those aren't usually done until 18 weeks, but if they did one they could see if there are any abnormalities causing the slow heartrate. 

I'll be praying for you, but hoping for the best... just try to not think the worst. The slow heartbeat could be the result of many different things. Even if it is a heart defect or some other birth defect, many things are treatable, even in utero. 

Think of all the obstacles that had to happen for your rainbow baby to get here. He is a strong one and I just know that he will pull through this!


----------



## Steph32

Ok, I read somewhere that the normal range for the fetal heartbeat (resting) is 110-180. If you think about it, you are only 10bpm below what is "normal." That doctors only worry when it gets _under_ 100. So... I'd say things are looking more hopeful than how they led on.

Have you been able to find the heartbeat yourself with the doppler yet?


----------



## SLCMommy

we did. it was 109


----------



## SLCMommy

im starting to get crampy :(


----------



## Steph32

:( I hope it's just your mind playing tricks :( Is this the first time you are feeling crampy?


----------



## Steph32

One more thing... are you positive it's not your own heartbeat or artery pulsing?


----------



## Grey Eyes

Ashley- I agree with Steph. When I had my appointment on the 10th my doc told me the same thing as I thought babes hb sounded slow. He said anything between 120-160 or so is totally normal and may be lower if babes is sleeping deep. So try not to worry. And try not to worry about cramping. It would be way to ealry for that I think as you founf the hb at 100 on us. I would talk to your do cin greater length about what else you can do in regard to discovery and also prevention - eg if you need a hormone supp or something, etc. As Steph said- try not to worry! Be calm and realize this babe is a toughy! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## shradha

Ashley- I can understand the fear.... But then what can we do? There is no point in thinking and stressing......
I keep thinking when can I hear my baby's HB :shrug:..coz till now the doctor never told me what's the rate of HB.....she only told me HB found that's all....imagine I am clueless...... I sometimes worry what's happing inside....but then I think I can't do anything from outside:dohh:... So I just think that everything will be fine....All is well..... Have faith. 
Don't think about the past and worry.... You try to be happy.... Hear some soft music...like the sound of water.....so will find peace and feel good....baby will also feel good....


----------



## shradha

Steph32 said:


> :( I hope it's just your mind playing tricks :( Is this the first time you are feeling crampy?

Is crampy bad? Coz once in a week I feel very uncomfortable and crampy....I always used to think that some changes are going on inside...... Or baby trying to move.... Now you got me worrying.....I have an appointment for regular checkup no scan though on Thursday.........


----------



## Steph32

No...Cramping in the absence of anything else is fine... could just be your uterus stretching, making room for the baby-- or what they call round ligament pain. I just think Ashley is worried about the cramping because of what is going on with the heartbeat. Cramping itself is nothing to worry about, especially if there's no bleeding or anything. Don't worry!!!

Ashley- here's a suggestion, why don't you drink a large glass of soda or juice or something sugary, and see if the heart rate goes up and see of you feel him moving more...


----------



## shradha

Thanx Steph....... I feel relieved............ My baby is a naughty one.....never listens to me :dohh: I tried singing, talking but baby won't move......I guess likes to play hide and seek with me..only when going to doctor baby gets scared and showed itself quickly..... Naughty one:hugs:.....


----------



## Steph32

Shradha- you're still really early on in the pregnancy to be feeling baby movements yet... especially with your first. Some dont feel baby until 22 weeks or so. Have you felt any fluttering? That's usually the first feeling, comes around this time...


----------



## Steph32

With my first I felt slight fluttering around 15 weeks but not any real kicks/rolls etc until around 20.


----------



## lauraemily17

I really hope your worst fears aren't realised Ashley. Did they take a good look at the placenta & do an umbilical Doppler? If all that's looking good then that may be a good sign. Did they also take a good look at the heart for any possible problems? Something obvious would show up at 16 weeks. The fact that it went up to 158 then down again is hopeful as that shows a reaction. Did they measure him & is he on track growth wise? I'm trying to remember what his previous heart beats have been, I'm sure I noticed they were slower than Xanders, not bad slow though, just slower end of the normal spectrum. Perhaps he's just naturally got a slow heart beat. My DH does, something silly like 45/50bpm! You'll be in my thoughts, really hoping for a positive outcome. :hugs:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Shradha- one thing that keeps coming to my mind is you gotta start asking your doctor bold questions! Doctors won't tell you a darned thing if you don't ask :thumbup: Your abby's hb is probably jsut fine, I would def ask at your next appointment, maybe make a list of all the questions you have. Your doctor is getting paid to be there for you- make her work for it :haha: Oh, and about feeling your baby move- you are 16 weeks now. When I was 20 weeks I could once in a while feel movement, but I was stunned when we went for our 20 week scan and saw baby doing flips in there! She was literally moving so much and so fast the tech got the giggles because he couldn't measure anything! And I didn't feel any of it at the time :shrug: So your baby could be a real gymnast in there and maybe you don't feel it. I do know that the position of the placenta has a lot to do with it. Oh, and I wanted to mention also- we ladies talk a lot (and we complain a lot :haha:) about the pains of pregnancy and labor. But ti is a good pain- yes, there is good pain! :thumbup: I am yelping around the house all day now as babes kicks me hard or does these incredible stretches that feels like she's going to pop a foot out my side! But it is a good pain because it shows me how determined and strong she is. She needs to be strong in this world so those are all good things. Little things for mom to suffer in the scope of everything else :hugs:

Ashley- I agree with Steph and Laura and Shradha- try not to worry too much. Like Laura stated, the way the heartbeat popped up there to 158 then back down- if there was an issue causing slow heartbeat then reactionary would not cause it to change really. I would say babes got disturbed form his sleep from all the prodding and movement but said to hell with it and dozed off again :haha: Also- I think Laura has some good points --what all did they check? Cord, placenta, etc? How did babes measure?

AFM- wouldn't you know it. The dd's slept peacefully and fever-free ALL NIGHT LONG and silly mom had to set her alarm for every two hours just to check on them! :haha: So, the night I could have slept I woke myself up :dohh: Dd's are feeling better today, Kat with no fever at all yet and T just at 99.6 and a short cough :thumbup: Dh is exhausted though as he stayed up almost all night checking on them too, we are worry-warts! So he is spent the night recording old cartoons for the girls like Gumby and He-Man! (He says it's for the girls but I secretly know he loves to watch He-Man :haha:) He's a big kid with them :) Today- I plan on doing some school and then tackling the last stages of The Room closet....Wish me luck ladies, I hope I come out :hah:


----------



## Grey Eyes

OMG, I forgot to mention. Yesterday I did something I haven't done for at least 11 months...I drank a glass of iced Coke! :cloud9: Omg, that tasted so good!


----------



## Grey Eyes

K, I have this thing I do. Now that my belly is so big I use it as a coffee table :coffee: LOL! That just means whatever I am holding in my hand while sitting down gets rested on top of my belly. Well, babes has decided the outside is her territory too and kicks the hell out of my cup! The other day I rested the edge of my coffee cup there while dh and I were talking and she darned near kicked it out of my hand! Dh laughed so hard. Then again last night with my ice water :growlmad: Now, I can't cross my arms or she batters me! lol, she is very determined. Good. Maybe she'll get crowded and decide to come out soon :)


----------



## lauraemily17

I have 2 words for you Coy - BUMP PIC!!!! 

Seriously we need one before she kicks herself out of there!! She does sound like she has a lot of attitude already, love it!! Where T and Kat the same?

My little munchkin gave us a treat last night, he slept for 7 & half hours straight!!! Only prob was he woke us up half way through having a sleepy comversation with himself and kicking around lots to pass a lot of gas!! :dohh: Tonight he will be sleeping in his room!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Lol, I know, I have been meaning to take one...I have my digi camera loaded with pics but need to load them to my computer....gotta put batteries though :sad1: and I am so darn lazy lately :haha: Will try to take a pic today! Since my computer crashed and we had to wipe the drive we losta ton of photos but I am sooo glad I reposted almost all of my favorites to either facebook or photobucket (mostly of the girls) so not all lost! And yes, both girls were different but very active in utero- T used to do these awesome stretches that would have me freaking out! :rofl:

Xander sounds so cute talking to himself! Was it sleep-talking? :haha: Silly little man, he sounds like a live wire! :hugs:


----------



## lauraemily17

He mainly makes a whe load if grunting & gurgling noises. Totally sounds like he's awake but his eyes are usually shut! Sometimes they'll be open but not for very long! Have a problem though that DH doesn't want him in his own room yet & as its his turn for the night feed I just know he'll feed him if Xander does the same again tonight. I've told him to wait until he cries but he just won't. The problem is that DH quite likes the night feeds when he doesn't have work as its bonding time for him, but he brings him down stairs, sticks the tv on & Xander will be awake then for an hour +. I really need Xander to be sleeping through if he's ready & last night showed he isn't waking out if hunger. I think a week if leaving him & he'll stop waking at all, well unless there's other reasons such as growth spurt, teething. DH won't have it though. *sigh* it is good that DH is a keen Dad but perhaps a little too keen sometimes.

And yes, he completely is a live wire!

Glad you've got back ups of your pics. We've recently bought a hard drive to back ours up to just in case!


----------



## Grey Eyes

O my gosh, my dh used to do the same thing- when I'd try to get them in a routine of rest he'd be like Play Time! lol! :haha: Aargh, men :roll- what can you do? One thing though- babes does eventually learn who is the push-over and who is not. So when it's mommy-time he'll behave and go to sleep :haha:


----------



## Steph32

lauraemily17 said:


> He mainly makes a whe load if grunting & gurgling noises. Totally sounds like he's awake but his eyes are usually shut! Sometimes they'll be open but not for very long! Have a problem though that DH doesn't want him in his own room yet & as its his turn for the night feed I just know he'll feed him if Xander does the same again tonight. I've told him to wait until he cries but he just won't. The problem is that DH quite likes the night feeds when he doesn't have work as its bonding time for him, but he brings him down stairs, sticks the tv on & Xander will be awake then for an hour +. I really need Xander to be sleeping through if he's ready & last night showed he isn't waking out if hunger. I think a week if leaving him & he'll stop waking at all, well unless there's other reasons such as growth spurt, teething. DH won't have it though. *sigh* it is good that DH is a keen Dad but perhaps a little too keen sometimes.
> 
> And yes, he completely is a live wire!
> 
> Glad you've got back ups of your pics. We've recently bought a hard drive to back ours up to just in case!

Haha!! Brandon is the same way!! He makes so many noises at night- grunting, moaning, little coughs... he never cries when he wakes up, so it's hard to tell exactly when he is waking up and is hungry. He will literally make noise all night long and my mommy ears are so tuned in that I cannot get any sleep at all. Which is why he actually has to sleep with DH in the other room (in his co-sleeper still)... both of them make noise, DH with his snoring as well (he's had to sleep on the couch for a while, until there is a solution to it!!) I am such a light sleeper, especially with the baby, that they have to sleep in the other room otherwise I am a mess on no sleep. I feel better with Brandon sleeping with him as opposed to him being in the crib by himself. I just don't think he's ready for it yet (or maybe I'm not ready :shrug:) But there are times I wish Brandon could sleep next to me because I miss having him close :cry: and I have him do it occasionally, but I realize the next day it's not worth getting no sleep over... besides, he's asleep, he could care less. He sleeps through the night pretty consistently anyway. And at least he's with Daddy, and not by himself. I don't remember if Nicholas made this much noise, as he was in his crib by himself starting around 2 weeks old!


----------



## Steph32

Grey Eyes said:


> K, I have this thing I do. Now that my belly is so big I use it as a coffee table :coffee: LOL! That just means whatever I am holding in my hand while sitting down gets rested on top of my belly. Well, babes has decided the outside is her territory too and kicks the hell out of my cup! The other day I rested the edge of my coffee cup there while dh and I were talking and she darned near kicked it out of my hand! Dh laughed so hard. Then again last night with my ice water :growlmad: Now, I can't cross my arms or she batters me! lol, she is very determined.  Good. Maybe she'll get crowded and decide to come out soon :)

Wow you're pretty brave to balance a cup of coffee on your belly!! I hope it wasn't piping hot! :haha:


----------



## Steph32

Oh yeah, gurgling noises... what is up with that? I thought it was just my child... it's almost like a congested gurgly sound but he's not sick.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies, sorry for the AFM but thought I'd catch you up before I crash! I am about as exhausted as could be at this point. Had another trip to the emergency room with Teagen tonight :sad1: Poor little girl- she hasn't peed literally ALL day and can't hold even water down. She had oatmeal for breakfast but didn't drink her milk....then I noticed she wasn't drinking water and asked her too - she drank it then about 10 minutes later vomited it back up :shrug: A while later we tried sipping more room temp water and eating 2-3 saltine crackers. Again she vomited that up too. So a while after tried gatorade blended with ice and water which she liked and felt great but ended up vomiting that up too. The RN at emergency said to bring her in so I did. Dh kept Kat home so no unneded contact with ER germs :growlmad: Anyway she was bereft w/o her sister so was upset the entire time and put dh through [email protected]@ :roll: At the ER they cheked her temperature and it had gone down, though she's had a temp all day and kept puking up her tylenol, etc. The doctor had to draw blood- poor little girl! Then they gave her a Zofran tablet to dissolve under her tongur to keep from getting nauseas and vomiting. Well, she drank some water and was fine. No infections, blood came back great. The put her on a breathing aparatus to clear her lungs as they were worried about pnumonia but nope, none of that :thumbup: Her chest felt better and she could breath better and no puking so they sent us home. No sooner than we walk in the door and she tell her big story, she drinks more water and ten minutes later puked at least half of it back up if not more :nope: So I called the doctor and he said to just giove her Tylenol to get her 101.3 temp down and let her sleep. So that is what we have done. She was exhautsed so I had to carry her to bed- 55 pounds! :haha: So far she has kept the tylenol down :thumbup: and her fever is reducing. I sure hope she is better by morning! Doc said to bring her in if not as they'll probably have to do IV drip for fluids :( 

Anyway I am totally exhausted. I got to thinking with all the crazy kid stuff going on the only thing I've eaten today is toast this morning...I should probably eat something before bed but I'm too pooped! I'll stay awake to maker sure she doesn't vomit again, then go to bed :sleep:


----------



## lauraemily17

He did it again!! 11.30 through to 7.15!!!! :happydance: :headspin:

I am a little more confident this is a routine now, not just an accident!! He didn't even wake us up at 3 again!! It feels so good to have had a full nights sleep!! 

Steph - it amazes me the noises a tiny person can make. I think I'd prefer Xander in his room now as DH likes the tv on at night which disturbs Xander. Question in the breastfeeding. Is Brandon really active now when you feed him? Xander has taken to kicking his arms & legs about, grabbing my clothes or the booby (ouch!) smiling & falling off it then head butting it until he finds it again & the worst not latching properly or clamping down and pulling away on it!! (very ouch!!) I'm not sure if the clamping down on & almost playing with the nipple is due to the teething. It's making feeding him entertaining but not the close bonding experience I loved where he lie quietly staring me in the eye!!!

Coy - poor T. I hope she feels better after a good nights rest. Do you think it's a bad tummy bug she's caught. It must be awful her being so poorly. Now I have Xander I understand how it's easy to not have time to eat!! Kids really take up every second of the day!!


----------



## Steph32

Awww poor T. You guys must be so exhausted. I know what it's like to have those middle of the night ER visits. It's exhausting to have a sick kid! Not just physically, but all the worrying just drains you. I worry at the very first hint of a sneeze, cough or fever or anything. And then I obsess over it, hoping it doesn't turn into anything worse! And especially when I was pregnant and now with the baby, I worry about sicknesses in the house. Hope she gets better soon, do you think it's just your garden variety stomach flu? Seems to me if it was food poisoning or something she'd have a higher fever. Weird, I have a lot my friends' kids have this stomach thing going on, some of them for weeks...throwing up, not eating... and they weren't able to figure it out. Definitely make sure she gets her fluids. Have you tried pedialyte? 

Laura- Yes, Brandon "plays" at the boob more now. Especially when he is pushing a poopie or is trying to wriggle his gas through his tummy! He stretches out the nipple, pulls away, clamps down, moves around, smiles, makes faces... like the nipple is his play toy! It kind of is when you think about it, because they spend so much time there and have so much experience it at this point, that they just kind of play around now! He kind of massages it (or plays with my shirt/bra) with the top arm and I think it's very sweet. Sometimes he'll stop and we'll stare at each other, then I'll smile or talk to him and he smiles/giggles back, all while he's still flicking the nipple in his mouth. Nicholas used to do that as well... and his biggest thing was to pull and play with my hair. He still does that (not bf'ing), it's so funny! But my hair is so long now that it's pulled back all the time and Brandon can't play with it. Time for a haircut...I haven't gotten one since before I was pregnant. I'm very shaggy!!


----------



## Steph32

Btw, YAY Xander for officially sleeping through the night now!!! :)


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies...not sure what T has (or had :shrug:) The doctor did a full blood exam and no infection anywhere, so not sure. He thinks it's just areaction to this virus going around. Kat is over it except for a runny nose ocassionally. Last night T went to sleep and I woke her twice to take water and medicine and she managed to keep it down- YAY! This morning no fever (yet anyway :thumbup:) and she has managed almosta full bottle of water and now eating plain toast with a bit of honey on it. I gave her a shower and washed her hair, etc, and she says she is feeling better. Phew! Hopefully the worst is behind. Another sleepless night for me though, I set my alarm for every now and then to check her. Dh got irritated with something I said this morning and boy did I tear hima new one! :haha: What made it worse is I got up, showered, checked T, made dh ad Kat steak and eggs for breakfast shock: I know, lol) and fresh coffee. I got so busy doing laundry (2 loads so far), sanitizing the house, changing bedding, feeding the dog, etc, that by time I reached for my coffee cup dh was pouring the last of it into his mug.....yes, I know, dangerous damned territory. :growlmad: LOL! I slammed stuff around and he tore out of the kitchen! :rofl: I just made myself some new, but still- I am trying not to be too much of a heavy :haha: I am not in the mood to be wooled around today as my glucose dropped super low last night too so I feel sort of crappy :shrug: , so everyone is just sort of backing away! :rofl:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Lol! at the boob stories :haha: Isn't it funny how babies interact? Even the interaction changes as they grow. I remember mine- one of the funniest things is when they get a tad older they will be suckling, stop, look you in the eyes, smile really big (with milk pouring out of their mouths!) and then start eating again...Too cute and funny :haha: Messy as all get out but very cute!


----------



## Steph32

Glad things are looking better... boy, you sure have don't a lot today and the day is only half over! Thought that after last night, you'd take a load off... you sure are a busy bee! But slap on the wrist to your dh for taking that last cup of coffee... yeah i know, sure it's easy to make another pot, but when you're pregnant and not in the mood... lol! I get so bothered by the littlest things, especially when my dh takes the last of the chocolate bar or something! Especially because I'm off of dairy, and I am hungry and need to keep up my BS all the time from BF'ing... I get mad because he should know I need what I can get in the house, as far as food goes. He's a caveman, he can eat anything! Eat your ice cream, leave the chocolate bar to me! I also buy chocolate almond milk, which is a good substitute for me for regular chocolate milk... and ooooh it makes me so mad when he finishes it off!


----------



## Steph32

Grey Eyes said:


> Lol! at the boob stories :haha: Isn't it funny how babies interact? Even the interaction changes as they grow. I remember mine- one of the funniest things is when they get a tad older they will be suckling, stop, look you in the eyes, smile really big (with milk pouring out of their mouths!) and then start eating again...Too cute and funny :haha: Messy as all get out but very cute!

Mine do that too, Nicholas especially... but Brandon has just started doing that and I'm sure as he gets older he'll be just like his brother!


----------



## lauraemily17

Ha ha, looks like all our DH have a death wish. I have lost it a couple if times when DH has eaten the last of something, usually something which is a treat & also isn't stocked in our local shops so I can't just pop out for some more!!

Xanders also done the milk smile, it's too cute!! Even when it was 1am in the morning when he was supposed to be going sleep the first time he did it!! Don't kids just melt your heart?! 

Glad T's feeling better today. I hope you're resting for the rest of the day now Coy?!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies :hi: I am feeling better now, had some coffee and toast. Just very tired...Teagen has transformed overnight, or seemingly so. She has managed to drink a whole bottle of water and eat 2 pieces of toast with honey on it plus take her cough medicine and has kept it all down. Last I checked her temp was 99.3 so- all positive! :thumbup: I showered her and washed her hair (always makes a girl feel better :)) nowthe dd's are watching Bambi in their room. After it is over I am kicking them out and destroying the closet! :haha: 

Yes, babies melt your heart, and it seems pretty darned effortless on their part :hugs: I can't wait to meet this one, she has such character already. Only about 4 weeks to go if that. Let's see: here is what I have packed in my hospital bag so far- can you ladies think of anything else?

Maternity Pads (top o'the list :haha:)
Robe
Socks
Onesie body suits ("vest"s in Laura Language :haha:)
Baby snap T's
Baby socks
Full body suit
Baby hat and mittens
Baby blanket
Money for the Coke machine thumbup:)
Books for the dd's to read
X-tra shirt for dh (he always seems to get bloody :shrug: he's def a hands-on kinda guy :))

And I am thinking maybe a snap-camera and probably some extra huge panties as I almost forgot how much swelling goes on and I probably won't be able to wear my normal...Maybe some hair ties (mine is below my waist so gets in the way) and make-up (always makes me feel better afterward)...


----------



## SLCMommy

I'm so nervous for tomorrow.


----------



## Grey Eyes

SLCMommy said:


> I'm so nervous for tomorrow.

Try not to be nervous- be excited! I am thinking babes was asleep hun, they just LOVE to put mama through all kinds of stress and hell- before and after birth :growlmad: Baby's are really good at that! I had one of those appointments with this one already too. How are you feeling besides nervous? :huh:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Ashley- tomorow morning try drinking a cold orange juice or something along those lines for a good wake-up for babes!


----------



## SLCMommy

I vomited my lunch and dinner today. :/

I will drink OJ. Hopefully it'll get him moving.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Ashley- gotta say the vomiting is pretty normal :( Hope you start feeling better soon! Can't wait for your checkup in the morning! I'll be online! :thumbup:


----------



## Steph32

Ashley- I know you're nervous, we're nervous for you. But you have to think positive! 
I don't know if you got my suggestion, but drink the juice and listen to the heartbeat about 20 minutes after... see if that gets the heartbeat up.

Coy- Sounds like a pretty comprehensive list! Can't believe you're getting so close. Are you still having any pre-labor symptoms?


----------



## shradha

Coy- thank god now T is fine:hugs: what happened yesterday? Now is she going to the loo? What did the doc say? You must have been so worried. 

4 weeks:happydance:..... So finally the wait is coming to an end..... All packing done.... Here as we can't do any shopping for the baby....only my clothes and some soft cloth fr wrapping the baby will be packed. After the baby is born all shopping is done..... I will keep in mind what all is needed for baby from your list....

Laura, Steph - I loved the baby talk.....awwwww just want to hold mine..... Grow fast baby...... Momma is waiting..:happydance:

Have my appointment with gyn Tom .....a bit anxious.....


----------



## shradha

SLCMommy said:


> I'm so nervous for tomorrow.

Me too ......I too have an appointment with the gyn :hugs:

I have a feeling that everything will be fine...... Your baby is healthy.....
Yesterday we called my SIL in Canada, her DD is 7th Oct....she is a doctor and is still going to her clinic....suddenly 2 days before she had a pain in her belly, when she went for checkup the gyn told her the HB of the baby was 104, she got scared..they called her for a stress test the next day.....she drank a glass of orange juice and went .... The HB was 156. So everything is fine.... So don't worry..... Go Tom with a cool mind..:hugs:

As Steph, Laura and Coy have advices you...have a glass of orange juice before going......


----------



## lauraemily17

Shradha - hope you're appointment goes well. Demand more info this time!!

Ashley - sending lots of positive thoughts for your little boy. Hopefully you'll get reassurance today that everything is well. 

Steph - great pics of Brandon on Facebook. He's so good with his head. Looks like he's holding it at 90 degrees already. Xanders rubbish at tummy time. He can quite easily hold his head at 45degrres bit can't be bothered most the time & gets very angry not being able to see anything!! He actually managed to roll himself over out of pure frustration & anger once!! I need to persist I think & put him on his tummy more often otherwise he'll never get any better!! 

Xander is bored of sleeping through it seems, he was up at 4.40, 6, 9 & he's back to taking an hour to get back to sleep!! We're both very tired now. He's gone straight back to sleep after being fed at 9 & I could easily do the same!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Good morning ladies! :hi: Off to run errands already but weill check in with you all soon! 

Ashley- thinking of you and keeping you in my prayers! :hugs:


----------



## Steph32

Laura- Xander's probably just going through a growth spurt, maybe the 12 week one! Don't worry, I think he'll be back to his old ways soon. And things always seem to get worse before they get better, as they struggle to settle into a new routine.

Re: Tummy time, he literally only JUST started to hold his head up without complaining after a few seconds. Seems like it happened overnight! I think it's probably because for the last week or so, I have been having him do tummy time, whereas before I would "forget" to because he hated it... but I realized that I had to have him do it, even for a few seconds, despite him getting so mad. Didn't think that it would make much of a difference, that short amount of time, but it did! (He still gets tired though, after a few minutes of pulling up)


----------



## Steph32

Ashley- Thinking positive thoughts, hoping you get some good news today. :hugs:


----------



## Grey Eyes

I keep checking on here for update, hope you get great news Ashley! :thumbup:


----------



## SLCMommy

The ultrasound confirmed what I was dreading. Baby boy had no heartbeat. I am 16 weeks. I go into labor & delivery tomorrow morning to be induced. 




...............................Someone, help me. I'm so hurt i'm numb. :(


----------



## Steph32

Oh Ashley. My heart is breaking for you. I don't know what to say, there are no words right now... So just yesterday there was a heartbeat at 100 still... and today nothing?? Are they absolutely sure?? I don't know... just trying to look for any possible reason that they could be mistaken. I'm so sorry you have to go through this again. 

Take care of yourself, stay strong and healthy... hopefully you'll get some answers as to why this happened again.... something must be going on around 15-16 weeks (I know that's when the placenta starts fully taking over) so I hope you can find what it is and get treated so it doesn't happen again.

We love you and we are praying for you... you'll get through this, this is a challenging year for you but you are one strong woman... :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## lauraemily17

Oh Ashley, i am so so sorry. I really thought he would be ok. I know you must be feeling just terrible & numb now but please make sure they do thorough testing this time. For it to happen twice around the same gestation there must be some reason which I'm sure will be preventable. Just to give you a little hope, a lady I met on my yoga for pregnancy class was 25 weeks pregnant after 2 second tri losses & went on to have her baby.

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Ashley, I am so sorry for you. I agree with Steph, are they _absolutely_ sure? I am trying to think what could be happening at 16 weeks ... stay strong and keep in touch, we are here for you! :hugs: I will be online very often today if you need want to talk. :hugs:


----------



## SLCMommy

Yeah, there sure. I watched the ultrasound. He wasn't moving, no heartbeat and very little body heat left. :(


----------



## Grey Eyes

I'm sorry Ashley. :( I know it is hard but if you can please try to get more answers from your doctor ... that way in the future maybe more can be done to prevent this or avoid it. I know it is difficult, especially right now. Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers :hugs:


----------



## shradha

Ashley- I am so sorry:hugs:. I just can't believe:nope:....... I was hoping for a good news.... I wish I could come there and be with you:hugs:.......we all are here for you......:hugs:.....


----------



## Grey Eyes

Shradha- how are you? How's that little pumpkin doing? :) I was going to ask you before- will your mother be returning for another visit anytime soon? I noticed your stress levels seemed to lighten somewhat when she was there, maybe because mom's have so much great information (most do anyway :)) to share about pregnancy and childbirth. 

I have been thinking about you and owndering how you are, hope everything is going well and you are finally able to geta break from the ms and concentrate on eating for a change! :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Ashley- I doubt you will be on here today, just wanted to post a quick note to say I am thinking about you and have been praying for you and your situation. God loves you and He will give you your baby, I am sorry it is taking longer than we all thought and you have had to suffer so much. You are an awesome mom and wife and such a strong woman I know you will get through this! Keep being strong, your friends are here for you :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## shradha

Coy- my appetite seems to be normal now.....but I am not overeating..... But some of the ms is still there.... Mom is back....

Yesterday I asked the doctor a lot of questions......she took my BP and pressed my belly.....my weight is same, not increased.....after that she gave me a fright..." she said when you got last AF? I said 28th may....she said oh no......I got really scared I said what happened? She said you have to get a scan soon...your baby look 15 weeks and you are already 17 week....I said no doctor actually according to my first scan I am 15 weeks and 5 days....it's only in second scan I showed 1 week more.....but if you count my last AF this 29 th I will be 4 months, there is still 10 more days so I will be 17 week by 28..... Then she said ohhhhhhhh today is 18 th I thought it's 28 th:dohh:......then it's ok..... What a silly doctor...... Then I asked her about HB? She said whatHB? I said you didnt tell me...:shrug: earlier also I didn't know.....she said we dont tell... I said with a Doppler you can hear.....she said sorry we don't have one......I have so many patients..none have asked me.....you seem to be very curious.... I said yes.....I have friends abroad.....they keep discussing....so I too want to know......
So sad again no idea about HB:nope:..... 
How are your babies doing? How about dh? How are the new tablets doing?


----------



## SpudsMama

I'm so sorry to hear your news Ashley. Hopefully you'll get some answers as to why this has happened again and you can move forward :hugs: 

I can't understand why they won't tell you about the heartbeat Shradha :shrug: Silly doc!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Shradha- that is unbelievable! Why can't they tell you about the heartbeat? Just get a doppler then you'll know- some of them count HB per minute for you too :thumbup: Ugh, some doctors, right? I guess they expect to get paid but delivery no news at all. How annoying :growlmad: I am sure everything is fine but how much do the doctors feel they have to hide and why?? I am glad your mom is back to help you! 

Thanks for asking about the dd's , they are getting much better now, just residual runny noses left is all :thumbup:


----------



## Grey Eyes

I feel so sad for you Ashley, I keep thinking of you :hugs: Be strong and know that you are loved very much!


----------



## lauraemily17

So do I Coy, did you see her Facebook status? I guess she's home. To happen once is bad but twice?! And to have to give birth this time. At least it's an opportunity to say goodbye properly. It's just so devastating. I was quite messed up after my second miscarriage but they were only first tri. We're all here for you Ashley. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## shradha

It was so annoying.....I was losing my temper...... I feel cheated:growlmad:.... I am asking others if their doctors are better....if so I will change my doctor...

Ashley - hope you are doing better.... We are praying for you..... You are a strong lady.....


----------



## Grey Eyes

shradha said:


> It was so annoying.....I was losing my temper...... I feel cheated:growlmad:.... I am asking others if their doctors are better....if so I will change my doctor...
> 
> Ashley - hope you are doing better.... We are praying for you..... You are a strong lady.....

Shradha - yes, if you can get a better (more informative at least) doctor then I would do so as well. I can understand not letting you know the sex of your baby as that is sort of a custom, right? But not letting you know all of the health and wellness- that seems wrong to me.


----------



## shradha

Yea....you are absolutely correct Coy...... I feel bad...I have no idea what's going on......


----------



## lauraemily17

Is your Dr actually listening to the heartbeat Everytime you go via a stethoscope if they dont have a Doppler?


----------



## lauraemily17

Oh good god, 3 month growth spurt & teething = very grumpy & clingy little boy!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> Oh good god, 3 month growth spurt & teething = very grumpy & clingy little boy!!

Lol! Motherhood, eh? :haha: Love those growth spurts! :thumbup: You're a good mom, Laura!


----------



## shradha

lauraemily17 said:


> Is your Dr actually listening to the heartbeat Everytime you go via a stethoscope if they dont have a Doppler?

That's what surprises me.....the doctor has never actually used the stethoscope:shrug:..... During scan she asks the scan technician is everything ok? Growth and HB? After knowing about your doctors I feel bad...... I spoke to few neighbors they said my doctor is well known very experienced..... I have still not given up.....I will try to get someone batter.....


----------



## shradha

lauraemily17 said:


> Oh good god, 3 month growth spurt & teething = very grumpy & clingy little boy!!

Awwwwww........ The beauty of motherhood!:happydance:.........


----------



## Grey Eyes

I hope you ladies don't mind me posting a couple bump pics...This was today, does it seem like she has dropped at all? :huh: I used 2 separate pics as I couldn't decide which showed the bump better :growlmad: lol

https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o611/greyeyes3/bump9202012001_zps43bb9966.jpg

https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o611/greyeyes3/bump9202012008_zps01641301.jpg


----------



## Grey Eyes

*Shradha*- how are you feeling? I was going to say- is your doc adamantly set against telling you the hb or is she does sort of relaxed about the whole thing? Maybe try being super pushy. If that doesn't work, try bitchy :haha: But if she is one of the best docs around maybe best to keep her :thumbup: No worries though, I am sure she'd say if something was wrong. I think you are doing fabulous...(bump pics??? Are you allowed to post them? :huh: I'd love to see your bump :hugs:)

*Laura*- how are you today? Bubs giving you growing fits, huh? He sure has a bright little face and so cute the way he moves around already!

*Steph*- saw a pic of Brandon on your FB today- lifting up already! Is he rolling yet? What a tuffy!

*Ashley*- sending :hugs: your way lady! Stay strong, we all love you!

*Emma-* :hi: I am still journal stalking! :thumbup:

K, *AFM*--last night I almost finished the closet. O.M.G. We have stuff in there from like 7 years ago! :wacko: I donated at least 5-6 30-gal bags of clothes, packed away 2 50-gal totes of clothes, now today I just have to finish organizing. I woke up so stiff and sore this morning!:haha: From all of the bending over.

Then- I am painting! Just the doors and trim, etc, as it is a crayon nightmare :rofl: I have my changing pad set up and will install the diaper genie and bath-tub today too :) Phew! Dh and I have our eyes set on that full moon next week...fx'd :)


----------



## lauraemily17

You have a beautiful bump Coy. Perfectly proportioned. And yes, I do think she's dropped. Can't believe you're almost 36 weeks. It seems like yesterday you were in the 20's. The last 10 weeks just go so quickly!! How are you feeling today? 

I had tiny baby cuddles today with my best friends little boy. He's gorgeous & I cannot believe Xander was ever that tiny!! 

I've been looking into the 3 month growth spurt & it's pretty big. It's physical & mental so I guess he's going to be fussy. As it happens he's gone from bashing his wrist in his face to help with his teeth to using his hand & fingers & he's found his thumb again all in the last 2 days. In the last week he's also learnt how to reach out & is now grabbing things. He can't quite coordinate hanging on & letting go though yet!! That's quite a lot I guess in a week. Size wise my anti natal friends who we saw today think he's grown since Tuesday!! Hopefully he's nearing the end so we won't have too many more nights like last night!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> You have a beautiful bump Coy. Perfectly proportioned. And yes, I do think she's dropped. Can't believe you're almost 36 weeks. It seems like yesterday you were in the 20's. The last 10 weeks just go so quickly!! How are you feeling today?
> 
> I had tiny baby cuddles today with my best friends little boy. He's gorgeous & I cannot believe Xander was ever that tiny!!
> 
> I've been looking into the 3 month growth spurt & it's pretty big. It's physical & mental so I guess he's going to be fussy. As it happens he's gone from bashing his wrist in his face to help with his teeth to using his hand & fingers & he's found his thumb again all in the last 2 days. In the last week he's also learnt how to reach out & is now grabbing things. He can't quite coordinate hanging on & letting go though yet!! That's quite a lot I guess in a week. Size wise my anti natal friends who we saw today think he's grown since Tuesday!! Hopefully he's nearing the end so we won't have too many more nights like last night!!

Aw, I remember the wrist-bashing days! :haha: Anything they can use...oh, and the grabbing :wacko: Just have to watch what's available for grabbing, lol! It's amazing, isn't it, to look back at how tiny they were when they are born..dh and I look at little socks or something and it is hard to believe! And the socks are usually too big too! They grow so fast but for that I am always grateful- helps ease the stress some :hugs:


----------



## Grey Eyes

P.S. Thanks, dh and I were trying to determine if she's dropped yet and dh couldn't tell....It sure feels cramped and tight! Sleeping at night has become a challenge unless I am just totally wasited as I was last night. Kat only woke up once for a drink of water- Thankk God! :haha: Then I had my 3 trips to the bathrooma nd woke up at 4 am hungry...other than that, nice restful night :rofl: We are thinking maybe (with any luck :)) she'll be born during this month's full moon!


----------



## lauraemily17

When's the full moon Coy? It's worked for you in the past hasn't it? So excited to see your little girl. 

Random thing for me, I've started leaking milk!! Never have I leaked but a couple if times now I've noticed patches on my clothes. Going to have to dig out my breast pads I've not had to use yet. Why would they suddenly start leaking now?!


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> When's the full moon Coy? It's worked for you in the past hasn't it? So excited to see your little girl.
> 
> Random thing for me, I've started leaking milk!! Never have I leaked but a couple if times now I've noticed patches on my clothes. Going to have to dig out my breast pads I've not had to use yet. Why would they suddenly start leaking now?!

Next full moon is September 29, so only just over a week away...:shrug: Guess we'll see :)

Ah yes, leaking milk! I had a constant problem with this. I would say you are right in line with Xanders little growth spurt! Funny thing...nipples interact with baby's saliva to naturally generate what baby needs and also with his milk consumption--as he grows and his body starts to require new stuff you will naturally begin to produce new and differently..Thus the leakage #-o LOL! Yep, pads is the only way to go, I constantly soaked through :shrug: very annoying!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura and Steph- I was going to ask--did you buy regular heavy flow pads to take to L&D with you? That's what I have but can't remember if that is sufficient or not :growlmad: Should I get something heavier?


----------



## lauraemily17

I bought maternity pads which in the uk are as thick as the night time pads for a heavy flow, think pillow!! They worked well for me but my post partum bleeding wasn't very heavy until I was on the blood thinning meds!! It's silly how heavy they make me. Second af came yesterday & I'm back to soaking pads every couple of hours. However i'm not getting af cramps any more, yay!! They used to be really painful. 

Have you got loads of pairs of knickers? I bought cheap black ones a size bigger which were really comfy & held my pillow pads comfortably!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> I bought maternity pads which in the uk are as thick as the night time pads for a heavy flow, think pillow!! They worked well for me but my post partum bleeding wasn't very heavy until I was on the blood thinning meds!! It's silly how heavy they make me. Second af came yesterday & I'm back to soaking pads every couple of hours. However i'm not getting af cramps any more, yay!! They used to be really painful.
> 
> Have you got loads of pairs of knickers? I bought cheap black ones a size bigger which were really comfy & held my pillow pads comfortably!!

No I haven't gotten the "knickers" yet :haha: but thanks for reminding me - it had totally slipped my mind! Mine say for "heavy flow" overnight but they are thin :shrug: so I am nervous...Think I'll get some of the others. can't go to waste as the bleeding usually lasts for a while after. I'm gonna shop knickers this afternoon! lol, I hope I find some of those "bag'o'knickers" you know- 10 for a dollar bit :haha: The kind gramma used to wear :rofl:


----------



## lauraemily17

We have a lot of thin pads on the market for heavy flow. I'm not too keen, they realy don't seem to last as long as they promise!! Granny pants are exactly the way to go!! I actually now love the knickers I bought. They didn't get covered in blood like I expected & they're so comfortable. My poor DH!


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> We have a lot of thin pads on the market for heavy flow. I'm not too keen, they realy don't seem to last as long as they promise!! Granny pants are exactly the way to go!! I actually now love the knickers I bought. They didn't get covered in blood like I expected & they're so comfortable. *My poor DH*!

LOL! I know, I have taken to wearing boxer shorts because they are so comfortable :haha: And here my dh went and bought me these beautiful lacy boy-short types...I think he's trying to tell me something? :shrug:


----------



## lauraemily17

Having another one of those nights!! Xander is in his 3rd set of bed clothes & second bed sheets. Wee got the first lot & projectile vomit the second & the sheets!! Still can't get mad with him as he thought it was hilarious giving me a very cheeky grin & giggling. (he's just starting to giggle as well now) its 1am and I think I can finally close my eyes and sleep, for maybe an hour or 2!


----------



## lauraemily17

Blokes boxer shorts are the best!! I took to wearing Steve's along with his t shirts towards the end as I actually started to grow out of my maternity clothes!!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Aw, I remember those nights- I am sure they are coming up again :) Yep, I learned to have a couple sets of sheets, blankets, clothes and diapers on the ready. Plus a big bag to toss the other stuff into. I got to where I could do it all in the dark in about 3 minutes :haha: Unless babes needed a quick bath, wel,, that's another story :)

Cute, he's giggling now?! Awesome, I love his dimples btw :cloud9: Hope you get some sleep, it is already 0130 in the morning there isn't it?


----------



## Steph32

Love your bump Coy. It actually doesn't look like she's dropped yet. But I know that everyone was always telling me that with 2nd, 3rd, etc babies they drop right before or during labor... not weeks before, like with the 1st.

I definitely used heavy flow pads... the hospital had great ones and used theirs (took the rest home with me) for a while. Then I bought myself some, but after several weeks I was using regular ones... then after 6 weeks I was just spotting so used the thin ones.

Laura- Ahhh growth spurt time! Don't you love it? Just when they get settled into a routine it gets thrown off. And yes, the leakage is due to him probably nursing more, so you're making more milk. I have a major leakage problem, all the time, can't go without breast pads ever!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph- aha! I had never heard that about second and third babies causing the drop to be different! :shrug: Good to know! Dh seems pretty confident she'll come before the end of the month, but :shrug:

I am super pooped now. I finally FINALLY finished the girls room! Yay! Now just clean my own room a bit and finish the garage. Not much in the garage either as dh has been helping and I am breakin gmost of everythng to throw away :haha: Their room is cute though, very spacious now with little chinese lanterns dotted along the ceiling for anightlights, a huge Whinnie the Pooh, Feival, and Piglet (stuffed) laying in the corners, a cute little bookshelf, and shelves for their Breyer Horses, plus a toy box with pull-out drawers. The closet contains literally ALL of their things, nice and organized, with individual dressers, and I am putting a lock so they can't get intand throw it everywhere! :haha: They are naughty-butts and like to do stuff like that :roll: Oh, and I need to paint the doors, but other than that- all finished.

Tomorrow is my apopintment with the doctor, he has to do the cervical exam 8-[ which I am a bit nervous about. I am sure he will use that stupid duck-bill thingy and last time the idiot doctor (different doctor) got int in upside down and hurt super badly...plus he is going to do the strep test. :roll: Nice, right? So I have all that to look forward too! I am sure it won;t be too bad and dh is going to be there. I wish my doc was a woman that'd make it sooo much easier for me lol!


----------



## lauraemily17

I'm so proud of my left booby, leakage has gone up a notch to dripping!! How it has taken them so long to catch on is beyond me, it never happened when I was ebf. I've never really had a proper let down until now, the slowest in history at 3 months perhaps??!! Xanders loving all the milk he's getting a lot easier this morning!! 

Sounds like you've done a fab job in the girls room Coy, can we see some pics? A lock on the door is a great idea. I wonder if I should do that with my rather messy DH?! Or put everything on elastic so they go back to we're they belong!! Hope your appointment goes well Coy. Just think, there's not many more left now!!

Xander I think had finally tired himself out & finally slept for 6&half hours from 1am. I think he would have slept for longer but he woke up when I moved him from our room to his room do DH can get undesturbed sleep. He's got some silly work patterns coming up & needs as much sleep as he can. He finished at 7 thus morning then is working from 6 tonight through to 3, unless he can get a few hours off. He's then on a course from 9am tomorrow & Sunday!! All rubbish timing as its his 30th bday tomorrow so we can't celebrate it. He needs the course though as its to help him pass the second part of his police sergeants exam which he failed last year. It was after the second miscarriage & he wasn't in a good place so hoping he'll do a lot better this year & if he gets a promotion it makes it a little easier for me to not go back to the job I was doing but find a far less pressured one part time.


----------



## SpudsMama

LOL I'm so glad I'm not the only one who has kept my black granny pants :haha: I'm still bleeding on/off though... Can't wait to be free of sanitary pads again!

So will you get to find out if you're dilating today then Coy?

I'm glad Xander is a little easier this morning Laura :thumbup:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies! Lol, I haven' taken pics of their room...it's just so clean and tidy I amazed at it :haha: They are some very messy girls...Laura, I love the elastic idea :haha: This is the first time I have managed to get them so organized...a different drawer for each girl and for each kind of clothing, and for some reason they love to open drawers to "see" what's in there...and then pull it all out and toss it over the shoulder :growlmad: 
Yep, I think doc will be checking for dialation and effacement today :shrug: Have to do the stupid swipe thingy to check for strep...I had another appointment out of town this afternoon but dh is worried this one might cause me to cramp or bleed so he's making me cancel it :hugs: Hopefully we hear great news that we are dialting:thumbup:

Laura- lol @ the leaking left boob! :rofl: Totally normal though as Xander is having a growth spurt. Now you can settle on the idea of having leaking boobs for months now :roll: lol


----------



## lauraemily17

ok, run down of my day. (i admit in hinde sight I shouldn't have let half of them get to me but as af is here ratonale is no longer something I have!!)

* Day starsts with mr trying to locate my songs which have vanishedfrom my itunes library. They ae totally gone and silly me hasn't been backing up to myard drive. It's going to be a whole lot of hassle sort it out.

Was going to expain further but nowe my keyboard has broken on my compute so it's taking for ever to type this. Technology hates me as well today. 

I give up, I'm going to find myself some chocolate to go with my glass of wine!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> ok, run down of my day. (i admit in hinde sight I shouldn't have let half of them get to me but as af is here ratonale is no longer something I have!!)
> 
> * Day starsts with mr trying to locate my songs which have vanishedfrom my itunes library. They ae totally gone and silly me hasn't been backing up to myard drive. It's going to be a whole lot of hassle sort it out.
> 
> Was going to expain further but nowe my keyboard has broken on my compute so it's taking for ever to type this. Technology hates me as well today.
> 
> I give up, I*'m going to find myself some chocolate to go with my glass of wine!!*

Atta Girl Laura!! You go girl! Wine and chocolate, and lots of it! Then a nap :haha: My computer crashed too a few weeks ago and I lost all my music, downloads, programs for college, and photo's :sad1: So now I am scrambing to recover what I can :roll:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies :hi: Well, dh and the girls and I went to our appointment...I actually got a call just as we were getting set to leave. The receptionist tells me "Well, we accidentally booked you twice, once for today and once for Monday. Since we're so busy today I am going to cancel your appointment and have you come in next week."
:saywhat: 'Scuse me bee-otch, but I don't _*think*_ so! :growlmad: I want to know what's going on with my body and my baby! I am coming in today! LOL! So she had to grudglingly allow me to come in anyway. Anywhoo my doc was glad- I am measuring at 35 cm now which is a growth spurt as I had sort of stalled at 33 last week and a half ao :thumbup: And my weight is at 145 :shhh: so I am a proper fatty now :haha: (in my mind anyway). And he did the cervical exam and I was worried about it, right? Well, he is so much better at it than my MW was! She used the duckbill thing and was really rough and used to prod really hard...Not this guy, he was very careful and no duckbill Phew! Maybe because dh was in the room? :shrug: At any rate just took a few seconds and we were done. On to the GOOD NEWS. :haha: Doc was shocked when he felt as he said my cervix is already extremely low-lower than he expected- and I am 2 cm dialated and effaced 75%!!! Yay! :happydance: He said she could be born literally any time now. So then he was irritated at his staff for scheduling me 2 weeks out and he forced them to change it to next week :smug: and made the comment "Try to make it another week" in regard to going into labor. Last time I was told that babes was born 2 days later :haha: We will see!

So I finished up painting the doors on the girls room, now on to the hallway closet an bathroom doors too--crayon seems to have made the rounds :roll: lol. Then I will clean up my room in prparation and focus on my final assignment. Come Monday I get a week off and if babes is born I can request another week :thumbup:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Ok, mission accomplished! I have gone and bought huge maternity pads :thumbup: and they were on sale for like 2 dollars! :shock: Then I went and got the black granny panties :haha: So I think we are all set now. I have packed an older glucometer for dh's blood sugar montioring, all he has to do is remember to grab a quick pen on the way out the door when it's time. And I am about finished with our room, so babes bed is all set. Ah. Feels nice to be ready :haha:


----------



## shradha

Coy- nice pic :happydance:....yea the bump looks big...I guess last pic was 1 1/2 months before so your bump was looking smaller......cute bump........:hugs: 
Wow you cleaned the girls room and painted.....must have been exhausting for you....... Glad that the doctor fixed an appointment for next week. He must be calculating you going to labour soon...... 
So now it's going to be me alone here waiting............ Soon you will be busy with baby...... I will totally feel lost...... 

Laura and Steph - you both should keep me company coz Emma and Coy will be busy...........


----------



## Grey Eyes

shradha said:


> Coy- nice pic :happydance:....yea the bump looks big...I guess last pic was 1 1/2 months before so your bump was looking smaller......cute bump........:hugs:
> Wow you cleaned the girls room and painted.....must have been exhausting for you....... Glad that the doctor fixed an appointment for next week. He must be calculating you going to labour soon......
> So now it's going to be me alone here waiting............ Soon you will be busy with baby...... I will totally feel lost......
> 
> Laura and Steph - you both should keep me company coz Emma and Coy will be busy...........

Lol, no you won't be totally lost OR alone on here--bnb is my addictiona nd I have a very big interest in your pregnancy! I remember your ttc days :thumbup: I feel like I know you and your baby too! _*There's no way I would miss your journey Shradha*!_ This is a very important part of your life I am glad to be involved in it even to this extent :hugs: I have always appreciated your posts and your encouragement. Once I have the baby- well, one of my computers is right next to my bed and the baby's bed, so I will beon it ALOT! Not so easy to get rid of me! :haha:

Yep, I am so pleased to finally be done with The Room :haha: I still need to bring my diaper genie (diaper garbage can) into the room...oh, and set babes tub up, but plenty of time for that even if babes is born tonight. The dd's are getting excited especially T as she is a bit older and understands a bit more than Kat does. On fact, somehow she got hold of one of my L & D books :dohh: so understand a BIT MORE than I would have liked LOL! Tonight I had to explain more to her.....when Kat was born T was 4.5 years old so was satisfied with the explantation "a door opens and baby comes out". Not any more :nope: Nope, I had to explain what a cervix and vagina is :dohh: LOL! Oh well, that's what I get for having inquisitive and intelligent daughters! :rofl:


----------



## lauraemily17

That's cute that the girls are so excited & T's taking a really keen interest. I guess it's a big thing when you start telling kids the truth, does she understand how bubs got in there as well?!?! My friend was going to tell her 3 year old the truth which I though which I thought was a little young but he didn't end up asking. He was more interested in being able to get into Mummys tummy after the baby had come out!! 

So glad everything's sorted & you feel ready. Gotta say the only good thing about being induced is being able to prepare properly. I'm going to through a new prediction in that she comes next Friday!

Shradha - don't worry, I'll still be around. I may have quiet days when we're busy or munchkin is being a pain but I would never leave this site fully. :hugs:


----------



## SpudsMama

I wouldn't leave either... I read this thread every day, I just don't have time to post most of the time :dohh:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Friday? Yay! Great prediction, dh is thinking along those same lines :) That'd be awesome :thumbup: Yes, it is so awesome to finally fel relaxed as far as preparation. I even went and got the granny panties today just in case :haha: 

No, T never asked how babes got in there- phew! I still think she is too young for _that!_ :rofl: I think I am too young to tell it to her :haha: But I did tell her that little girls do not possess the same possibilities that adult women do- there is nod oor or opeing for little girls I told her 8-[ lol! O my gosh! I'll have to tell dh...the other day he gave me a heads up that T knew what "gay" meant...which is fine, but we never told her because we sort of want our little girls to stay little girls and have no carnal knowledge of the world whatsoever until they reach, say, middle-age! :rofl: I love watching them grow but it can sure be nervewracking! I told dh if we have a little boy he's "on his own" lol!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi :hi: Emma!!


----------



## lauraemily17

Ha ha! I also told my DH before we were even pregnant that if we ever had a boy he will be a modern man & talk about all the birds & the bees. I will as well but I also expect him to talk about everything specifically male when it come to teenage boys. Having grown up with just my Mum & sister I'm a little nervous that I'll have an adolescent boy one day!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> Ha ha! I also told my DH before we were even pregnant that if we ever had a boy he will be a modern man & talk about all the birds & the bees. I will as well but I also expect him to talk about everything specifically male when it come to teenage boys. Having grown up with just my Mum & sister I'm a little nervous that I'll have an adolescent boy one day!!

I know, right? I have my hands full just keeping T apprised of what she "needs" to know, lol!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Where is everyone tonight?? I am pooped so think I will get a bite to eat and go to sleep! :haha:


----------



## shradha

I just got a call form my SIL:happydance: she has delivered her boy....:happydance: her DD was 7th Oct....but suddenly her water bag broke.....so she had to be rushed to the hospital.....Dh is very happy....I am an aunt now:flower:.....


----------



## shradha

Yesterday from afternoon was feeling very uncomfortable.... I mean sometimes some poking, heaviness, sudden pull and push.... It was coming and going....every once in 3 hours or so....I was getting worried..... Actually after hearing about Ashley I have been very worried lately.... Just waiting for my scan on 16th Oct...... I keep telling the baby pls tell me that you are fine...show me some movement....but :dohh: nothing...... 
Today touchwood I feel a lot better.....but feel tired.....


----------



## shradha

Coy, Laura, Emma and Steph - thanx. I dont know why sometimes I feel lonely...... I need you all.....oh these hormones..:dohh:

Feel hungry in every 4 hours.....I guess appetite is increasing.....have to keep going to the loo every 4 hours......or else my lower belly starts getting heavy.....baby is already pushing......isn't it early? 

I have a lot of questions........sorry....:dohh:

Do our boobs start releasing milk during pregnancy or only after birth?
Do we bleed and need pads after giving birth?

I thought we get AF after a month......


----------



## shradha

Coy- yea..... You all have been my support..... I cant even think what I would have done without you all......:hugs: I was so ignorant.....knew nothing... Yea..Coy, I am sure my baby must be knowing you too...

You all have been so sweet and the best friends that I never had....... Love you all:hugs:..

Coy - you are doing the right thing by telling your darlings everything.......my mom never told me anything ..... I guess she thought I would come to know as time passes.......but it is important to tell your children. I too will tell my child the reality of life...... Laura - you are right.


----------



## Grey Eyes

shradha said:


> Coy, Laura, Emma and Steph - thanx. I dont know why sometimes I feel lonely...... I need you all.....oh these hormones..:dohh:
> 
> Feel hungry in every 4 hours.....I guess appetite is increasing.....have to keep going to the loo every 4 hours......or else my lower belly starts getting heavy.....baby is already pushing......isn't it early?
> 
> I have a lot of questions........sorry....:dohh:
> 
> Do our boobs start releasing milk during pregnancy or only after birth?
> Do we bleed and need pads after giving birth?
> 
> I thought we get AF after a month......

Shradha- :hugs:

Totally normal for an increasein appetite--your body is working overtime even in sleep to form this beautiful baby! That's a lot of hard work :thumbup: And not necessarily early to feel babes moving...most first time moms won't feel this early but some do :)

Yep, our boobs can leak colostrum before birth...if you manipulate your nipples in a milking fashion it will probably come out and appear clear, yellowish, or whte. NORMAL :) Re:bleeding. The bleeding that happens at birth and after is normal. It is called after-birth and happens to all moms. The bleeding is the body's way of flushing everything out that is no longer needed...placental tissues, thickend uterine lining, et cetera. This continues for several weeks then wanes. After a month or so your normal AF will begin. Oh the joys, right?! :haha: In fact, the last few days I have been socking up on maternity pads, very heavy AF pads for after babes is born. I got lucky and found some on super sale- just 2 dollars a case! :shock: So I bought what they had! :haha:


----------



## lauraemily17

Xander slept for 9 & half hours straight!!! :happydance: :happydance: 

I'm sure he'll make us pay for it tonight though!!

It was kindof accidental as we normally dream feed at 11.30 but I went to bed earlier & set an alarm to get up but DH turned it off when it went off instead of hitting snooze so I never woke up & Xander slept all the way through to 6.30!! We won't be doing the dream feed again I think & he'll be staying in his own bed for the night now!


----------



## SpudsMama

lauraemily17 said:


> Xander slept for 9 & half hours straight!!! :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> I'm sure he'll make us pay for it tonight though!!
> 
> It was kindof accidental as we normally dream feed at 11.30 but I went to bed earlier & set an alarm to get up but DH turned it off when it went off instead of hitting snooze so I never woke up & Xander slept all the way through to 6.30!! We won't be doing the dream feed again I think & he'll be staying in his own bed for the night now!

Oh, I can't wait for the day (or should I say night) that that happens for us! Good boy Xander! :happydance:


----------



## lauraemily17

It really is bliss!! I'm sure it won't last though, think he's hit the sleepy part of his growth spurt as he's sleeping a lot this afternoon. 

From your journal it looks like Phoebes making a good start to sleeping. A bedtime routine works great for us too. 

Forgot to mention earlier the dreaded hair loss has started, it was coming out in handfulls this morning!! It's so random what hormones to do our hair. My underarm hair actually stopped growing after I gave birth!!! It's only just started again, random!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

*Laura*- awesome that Xander slept through for you! I hope you got some good rest out of it :) Hopefully he will continue this routine for a while :thumbup: It is bliss isn't it? 

*Shradha*- how are you today? Sleeping now no doubt :)

*Emma-* won't be long and Phoebes will be sleeping the night too! Then you'll just wake up and wander the house bereft! :haha:

AFM- well...I stayed up til 1 a.m. finishing up my class final assignments :thumbup: I figured best to get it done though it's not qute due yet! That way I won't have to stress about it. Plus now I have until October 2nd- at the very least- OFF from school :happydance: YAY! I may twist my academic advisors arm and get an additional week depending on how impending labor looks. Atm it feels like she is going to just pop right out! She has been like a little battering ram against my cervix, so :shrug: But I hope she waits at LEAST til tomorrow as my doc is out of town until then 8-[

Last night I had really vivid dreams...wonder if that is a sign? :huh:


----------



## Grey Eyes

*Shradha*- are you on tonight? :huh: The thread has been quiet lately :shrug: How are you feeling ? Almost 17 weeks now! :happydance: Yay! I bet you are getting excited, it walways seems like time is dragging but in reality its moving very fast...before you know it you'll bei n third trimester :thumbup: When did you say your next apopintment is? Ia m wondering...if they do not perform gender scans in India do they at least perform a growth scan at about 20 weeks? If so, yours is coming up soon, I can't wait! 

Today was just a strange day it seemed. To start the really vivid dreams I woke up with, strangness there...then not having to do any major assignments in school....As I did everything early I actually get 10 days off instead of the 7 they proposed :headspin: So I am happy about that. Then I scrubbed up the baby's bathtub and diaper pail and got those installed, cleaned house, did laundry (always, right?!), took a walk (by myself! :shock:) bathed the girls, cooked dinner...tried to take a nap and even with dh fending them off the girls wouldn't let me sleep :growlmad: He even got tough with them but I figured what the heck? Might as well get up! Aaargh! lol! Tonight I have nothing to do so I am at a loss...I guess I should just go to bed! :cloud9: lol!


----------



## Steph32

Hi all... how's everyone doing? Not much going on over here, I have to say that Brandon has been such a good baby. I never knew it could be like this. He hardly ever cries (unless he has good reason- hungry, tired... and even when he cries it's like just a little whine and that's it)... he sleeps so good, all through the night and in blocks of like 2-3 hours during the day. We have a good routine going. When he wakes, he nurses, plays for about an hour or even less, then gets tired again and goes for a nap... that's our cycle all day-- when we're home that is. And he goes down SOOO easily for his nap. I think I attribute a lot of this to his thumb sucking, it really is such a good self-soothing thing for him. Nicholas wasn't a thumb sucker, he took a paci, but sometimes even a paci couldn't calm him down. He barely took naps too... he would do like 20 minute naps just a few times a day (until he was a toddler, then he took really LONG naps that would interfere with his nighttime sleep schedule... catching up I guess?). Anyway, it's just so interesting how every baby is different. I thought they were all difficult!! Anyway, I should knock on wood here before I brag too much!!

Laura- 9 1/2 hours... wow! Is it safe to say it's the end of his growth spurt, now he's settling back into routine again? Hope that's the new normal! Brandon will now go about the same, sometimes 10-7 or 10-8, other times if we have a late night he do 12-7 or 8. We are very lucky to have babies who sleep through the night at this age!

Shradha- Do you really have to wait until Oct 16 for an ultrasound? What about listening to the heartbeat with a doppler (either at dr's office or at home)? Just for you own reassurance, I know you are worried-- although you shouldn't be. You sound like you're having all the right symptoms! And yes, Coy explained everything right about the colostrum leaks and postpartum bleeding...

Coy- Enjoy your time off from school!! Maybe she will pick this time to come. Maybe as you're now resting more something will happen. What's going to happen with your schooling while you're in labor/giving birth and taking care of a newborn? Are you allowed to take some time off or set your own deadlines? I know it's an online school right?

Emma- Can't believe Phoebe is now a month old! Things should start to get easier, as far as the sleep and getting into more of a routine.


----------



## Steph32

Oh Shradha-- forgot to add that if you are breastfeeding (do you plan to?), AF won't come for a while, until you've started weaning a bit. I think I got mine back when Nicholas was 7 months because it was around that time he significantly decreased the amount of milk he was taking (when he had moved on to solids). If you're formula feeding, AF comes about 3 months PP.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph- wow, sounds like you have an aweosme baby! :hugs: I am happy for oyu that he lets you rest and get some time to do stuff you need to! Rare, especially with bf'ing iykwim?!

Re: my school... Nope, gotta trudge straight through. I was to get a week off due to course availability but as I busted my buns and got done early I get 10 days :happydance: And I am waiting for a reply from my AA tomorrow to see if I can geta full two weeks which'd put me at...17-18 days total :thumbup: Hopefully she'll come justa tad early :) I am getting a lot of heavy cerbical pressure- she feels like alittle battering ram down there :haha: plus tons of thick heavy cm :shrug: We'll see :)


----------



## shradha

Steph32 said:


> Oh Shradha-- forgot to add that if you are breastfeeding (do you plan to?), AF won't come for a while, until you've started weaning a bit. I think I got mine back when Nicholas was 7 months because it was around that time he significantly decreased the amount of milk he was taking (when he had moved on to solids). If you're formula feeding, AF comes about 3 months PP.

I am going for breastfeeding till 6-10 months.... Will start others formula food after 6 months.... Till few weeks after birth we have to wear pads? That's means bleeding for so long....oh no...


----------



## shradha

Grey Eyes said:


> Steph- wow, sounds like you have an aweosme baby! :hugs: I am happy for oyu that he lets you rest and get some time to do stuff you need to! Rare, especially with bf'ing iykwim?!
> 
> Re: my school... Nope, gotta trudge straight through. I was to get a week off due to course availability but as I busted my buns and got done early I get 10 days :happydance: And I am waiting for a reply from my AA tomorrow to see if I can geta full two weeks which'd put me at...17-18 days total :thumbup: Hopefully she'll come justa tad early :) I am getting a lot of heavy cerbical pressure- she feels like alittle battering ram down there :haha: plus tons of thick heavy cm :shrug: We'll see :)

Coy- I have feeling that our sweet princess may come early:happydance:....waiting to see her..


----------



## shradha

Steph- I too was thinking to get a Doppler.....I guess have to order from outside. Which one to buy?


----------



## shradha

Steph,Laura, Emma- glad that your babies are not giving you enough problems. I really hope mine too is a darling......... I am scared coz I was a nice baby but dh was very naughty and annoying baby.....my MIL had a difficult time when he was small......:dohh:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Shradha- lol @ naughty baby! You'll be an awesome mom I am sure! The way you worry and fret you are a shoe-in for being a great mom! :thumbup: And yes, you bleed often for weeks after childbirth. Not painful, just annoying :roll: lol I would advise against using inserts though (like Tampons) and would stay with pads (tmi?...nah :) ) Your emoticon says you are "shocked" how come? :huh:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hey ladies- not much going on here, I am enjoying a relax period and getting my school break all settled with my academic advisor :happydance: May work some in the garage today just to organize....Might paint my nails? :shrug:...


----------



## Grey Eyes

Shradha- :hi: If you are on tonight just wanted to say "hello" and hope you are feeling well! Can't wait for your next appointment!! I was going to ask also- ave you and dh decided ona birth plan of any kind? Pain relief vs. no pain relief, epidurals, etc, that kind of thing? Not sure what they offer over there--do you have midwives, water births, etc??


----------



## Steph32

Hey! Not much activity on the thread today huh? Where's Laura? I wonder if she's gotten her iphone yet. Maybe she's playing with it... lol... I am getting impatient for mine!

Coy- LOL you must have some down time if you're thinking of painting your nails! That's good though... have some rest before the fun begins!

Shradha- I got my doppler on ebay. It's called Sonoline B. I think I got it for $40-$50. I barely used it, just in the beginning, but even when I did I could never find the heartbeat myself because baby was implanted in the back of my uterus. I was also trying a little early, like 11-12 weeks. Usually by 16 weeks it should be able to pick up the heartbeat. I would loan it to you if I still had it, I actually gave it to Ashley and I will let her keep it as long as she needs to. But I would definitely try to find one you can borrow or buy for really cheap.

And yes, you can have afterbirth bleeding for a while unfortunately. I bled for at least 6 weeks. But it's not as bad as it sounds, you will be enjoying your baby so you'll barely even be thinking about it! Just one of the very minor annoyances of postpartum recovery.


----------



## Steph32

Coy- Even though Brandon gives me a break, it's Nicholas that's the one that doesn't let me rest!! He's got his motor running all day long... but at least he's in school everyday now from 9-1, so that gives me time, and Brandon has me all to himself. Once N gets home it's madness around here. He never stops!


----------



## shradha

Coy- my next appointment will be on 16th Oct...scan...I will be around close to 20 weeks.... So hoping to get a clear pic then..... Hopefully the scan is clear..... Re- birth plan.....I have no idea..... We don't have the facilities for water births, i would love to have a no pain birth.....we have midwives but generally they only come during labour... I will ask the doctor regarding all...... I have changed my mood now:happydance:......


----------



## shradha

Steph- Thank you..... That's really sweet of you.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph- lol, your Nicholas sounds like my T! Always busy, always questions! :haha:

Shradha- your appt. is not far off then! :thumbup: Yay! Yes, ask loads of questions to your doc! That's what they're there for :hugs:

AFM- my appointment is this Thursday...another cervical check :shrug: Babes has me very uncomfortable tonight, or did have...wedging hard into my cervix w/her head and kicking back up hard with her feet! Like she's trying to ram her way out :shock: Very uncomforable, lol...she seems to be taking break so dare I hope she is asleep? :huh: Maybe she'll let me rest tonight :)


----------



## Grey Eyes

Shradha- 17 weeks almost!! Nearly halfway there :headspin: :happydance:


----------



## shradha

Today I just checked my weight..... I have put on 1 kg.....now the doctor will not worry:winkwink: she was concerned about my weight not increasing. I can see a change in my belly....when I sleep I have a bump a small one... While standing my belly looks bloated and big.....I feel very conscious coz it's just going to be 4 months..... Mom says don't feel bad its ok.... :dohh: I felt like laughing yesterday....dh came and held my belly....I said what happened? He. Said sshhhhhhh I am trying to feel the movement....:haha: I had to tell him it's early...


----------



## shradha

Grey Eyes said:


> Shradha- 17 weeks almost!! Nearly halfway there :headspin: :happydance:

Yea:hugs:..... I am just waiting now..... 
Hope you get some rest...... Our princess is getting restless....she wants to cone out...... :happydance:


----------



## SLCMommy

I just wrote a big long thing, and lost it *sigh*

Well, I don't want to go into everything again. But, I'm here. Trying to keep myself from being depressed, but I'm here.

I pick up Malachi's ashes today. 

I'll update later with pictures/whole story.


----------



## SLCMommy

Steph - I'll try and mail you the doppler next paycheck. :)


----------



## Steph32

Ash, don't worry about it. I don't need it, and I'd like you to have it for when you need it again. If you don't want it, or want to look at it, I understand that too. Whatever you want to do is fine with me.


----------



## Steph32

Coy- I know-- the talking, the questions!!! It's "why why why" all the time!! And he's been having major meltdowns, but I attribute it to trying to turn the attention back to him. We do spend a lot of time with him, help him with things, etc... but the fact of the matter is that he is a big boy now and most of the things ha CAN do on his own but acts like he can't or doesn't want to try because he's afraid to fail... typical first born thing I guess. If it's not perfect, he gets soooo frustrated!! Is T like that too?

So are you having any BH yet? I haven't yet heard you say you've really had any this whole pregnancy. When's your next cervical check? I guess what they were also saying with 2nd, 3rd babies etc is that you can literally go from 0cm to active labor in minutes, seconds! I know you're already 2cm, but yeah, it could happen tonight or weeks from now. That's what was both frustrating and exciting at the same time... I wanted a "time fram" of some sort but they couldn't give it to me... but also it was exciting and reassuring that even though I had made no progression, they said it could happen really fast at any time. And it kind of did! Not as fast as your labors, but fast for me!

Shradha- So at your 20 week scan do they tell you the gender? I remember you saying that in India you cannot find out, but I don't recall if you have to wait until later in the pregnancy or when the baby is born. Don't feel self conscious about weight, don't even listen to the doctor as far as what is "normal." There is such a large range of normal when it comes to weight gain and even when it comes to the baby's growth. Whether it's "too much" or "not enough," your body and the baby knows what to do. Just make sure you are eating healthy, taking your vitamins, and taking care of yourself. That's all that matters.


----------



## Steph32

"time frame" lol


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph- yep, I have been getting the BH for weeks now just forgot to mention it :blush: and getting really hard ones at night almost painful- woke me up! The topof my uterus was so sore this morning, felt like had done tons of crunches :shrug: It was the very painful pushing aorund she was doing! Yikes! One second there I almost woke dh up because I seriously thought she was going to just forgo all the labor stuff and just tear oughtta there :rofl: But she got tired and went to sleep :) My next cervical exam is this Thursday so- if babes isn't born by then we'll see what's going on :shrug:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph- yes we had some similar trouble with Teagen. Before Kat was born she was a very loving kid, you know? She played by herself and got tons of everything! Being the only and first child she was horribly spoilt :blush: so that was our fault...After Kat was born Teagen did a bit of reverse growing iykwim...she started to throw the terrible-two's tantrums again, I mean real whizzers...the big thing was she started to challenge MY authority- daddy was golden but she would challenge me and she started to do just rotten naughty stuff :haha: Almost seemed like she wanted to get into trouble- I think you are right she did it for the extra attention. But she is so smart, I would talk to her straight and tell her "I know that you think this will get you extra attention but it is not really the kind of attention that you want. You have a baby sister now and of course our lives are going to change because of that. But it's not a bad change. We still love you very much but we have to give Kat some of our attention also. " She fussed about that for a bit but as we continued to just spell her fears out for her she stopped acting out so much. Now she is just a very normal and very rebellious 7 year old- well, 8 year old in another 2 weeks :shock:

Has N challenged your authorty yet? T would respond to me by saying something like "I don't have to because I don't want to!" or if I'd tell her it's time to take a bath she'd spout "It's MY BODY and I like it dirty! I don't have to bathe it if I DON'T WANT TO! HUMPH!" LOL!


----------



## Grey Eyes

So I am wondering if it is safe for me to take abath...Apparently my plug is gone :shrig: and I am dilating and effacing but doc never said not to take a warm bath....I am wondering if it would help my muscles to relax tonight. Hm.


----------



## shradha

My belly is pulling and pricking a lot today..... I am finding from the time I entered the 2nd trim every last day of the week and the first day of the new week I feel some pricking and pulling in my lower belly... Is it normal? 

I am feeling hungry at regular intervals.... I try and eat fruits. Sometimes feel like eating spicy and tangy...:winkwink:...

Steph- they never say the gender. We can be put in bars if we ask. So it's like a mystery till the end. The doctor keeps telling me don't eat sweets and don't eat that.....I have stopped eating all fried stuff....and have restricted my sugar intake too.... It's not that I am a good eater. In fact I am a poor eater but I have a big bone structure..... Which I have inherited from my fathers side.

Nicholas wants your attention..... He is still small.... It must be difficult to make him understand that you love them both equally...but since Brandon is small he needs little extra care....they both are like your two eyes:hugs:...


----------



## shradha

Coy- so our little princess is dancing around....it must be hard for you to sleep....:hugs:

.....:thumbup: for the appointment.... So near to hold her in your arms.....:happydance:...... 

Sweetheart don't trouble momma.....come out quickly........


----------



## lauraemily17

Sorry not been on for a while. I have been reading & had lots to say so was waiting to get into laptop as its easier than phone. Well it hasn't happened yet & now I can't exactly remember what I was going to say & don't have time to read back!! :dohh: so please forgive me if I don't respond to things!! 

Coy - you have seriously eating your study break. Make the most if it! Yay for 2cm already. I'm still betting on home birth and soon!! It's that full moon soon isn't it!!

Steph - no iPhone 5 yet but it has been despatched. Hoping to get it by Friday as we're away for a week after that. Brandon sounds like such a wonderful baby. So happy & contented. You're a fab Mummy. Are you finding it easier second time round? I think it's hard for first borns after having Mummy to themselves for so long so understandable the attention seeking. Maybe when Brandon becomes more interactive I.e crawling around Nicholas will be able to spend more time with him & feel less jealous?! 

Shradha - cramps & pulling are all normal. I had a lot of that in the second tri. I actually thought I was having contractions one night!! 

Ashley - how are you doing? How are you feeling now you have Malachi's ashes? I guess it's closure which must be hard. Are you recovering ok from the induction? 

Afm - poorly sick :( just a cold but feeling sorry for myself all the same!! I also think Xander may have it as he's been very fussy & not eating a lot even though he seemed hungry. I think he may have a sore throat as my cold started that way. He also had his second lot of jabs today. It was really hard deciding whether to delay them due to the cold but I'm so worried about him getting whooping caugh (there's been a huge increase in cases in the uk this year) he didnt have a temperature & everything I read & the nurse said it was fine for him to still have them. It was even worse than last time. He's too smart for his own good & started crying as soon as he was put in position & clothes pulled up, it was like he knew what was coming!! I'm making DH come next time. I'm a shaking quivering wreck after them!! Ive given him some calpol which has settled him & he's now fast asleep & hopefully wint get a fever on the second day like he did last time. I also had to take my cat for her annual injections last night so feeling like a mean Mummy but it's for their own goods!!

We're going away for a whole week on Friday & I cannot wait. It's the same place we went to in March. Just love it down there, so peaceful & pretty. DH is feeling all emotional about taking Xander as its where he used to go on holiday as a kid!! He's such a softy! It's a good 5 hours away in the car though so our plan is to go after Xanders bed time routine so he should sleep for all of it & we'll miss the traffic. We'll just have 1 toilet stop to take Xander out of his car seat for a bit. We have full wifi access down there so I'll still be checking in!!


----------



## mzswizz

update about me...prepare yourselves lol: Well, I have went on a vacation to Connecticut to visit my DH from the 15th-18th of this month. I had a proper AF on Sept. 11th and it ended on the 17th. DH and I dtd from the 15th-17th like normal because AF just doesnt stop our fun lol. Well, now ovualtion for me is all over the place like usual. I have bee ntemping or anything i just let mother nature take its course. Im currently on cd16 and starting around cd11 i think (havent been keeping track) i had quick sharp cramping and it was on and off for like 3 days and then around cd14 (the day after i tried to check my cervix)..i had light spotting so I thought great another AF right after this but then it stopped the same day (was there for a few wipes and mixed with discharge) and well it is now cd16 and i have yet again spotting mixed with LOADS and I do mean watery LOADS of cm. Its kind of like the aftermath you dtd. So i have been leaking like crazy since around cd12 on forward, along with cramping, bbs hurt for a day, my cm was a yellowish tinge for some odd reason and now im having on and off spotting. It would be just my luck that we ended up conceiving on the vacation and it would be great because im moving up there in November which means if i did conceive, I will be almost 3 months so thats great. Well now its just a wait and see. Oh and i have no clue when the next AF is do. It seems like my body is getting more normal AFs because they are not as long.


----------



## Grey Eyes

mzswizz said:


> update about me...prepare yourselves lol: Well, I have went on a vacation to Connecticut to visit my DH from the 15th-18th of this month. I had a proper AF on Sept. 11th and it ended on the 17th. DH and I dtd from the 15th-17th like normal because AF just doesnt stop our fun lol. Well, now ovualtion for me is all over the place like usual. I have bee ntemping or anything i just let mother nature take its course. Im currently on cd16 and starting around cd11 i think (havent been keeping track) i had quick sharp cramping and it was on and off for like 3 days and then around cd14 (the day after i tried to check my cervix)..i had light spotting so I thought great another AF right after this but then it stopped the same day (was there for a few wipes and mixed with discharge) and well it is now cd16 and i have yet again spotting mixed with LOADS and I do mean watery LOADS of cm. Its kind of like the aftermath you dtd. So i have been leaking like crazy since around cd12 on forward, along with cramping, bbs hurt for a day, my cm was a yellowish tinge for some odd reason and now im having on and off spotting. It would be just my luck that we ended up conceiving on the vacation and it would be great because im moving up there in November which means if i did conceive, I will be almost 3 months so thats great. Well now its just a wait and see. Oh and i have no clue when the next AF is do. It seems like my body is getting more normal AFs because they are not as long.

Wow, Patrice, I was thinking about you the last few days wondering where you were! So you are gong to move? Is it permanent or will you be going back to FL? I hear it gets cold in Connecticut in winter- brrr! Quite the change for you maybe? :) So great to hear from you, I am glad that your cycles are becoming more regular. Will you begin charting as soon as you are settled back with dh?


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-Right now the Connecticut move is permanent. He is currently stationed there because he is in submarine school on the Naval Submarine Base and his schooling is more than a year long so we decided that I'm going to move up there so we can be together. After he graduates, then we will pick up and move to his 1st command station where will be stationed for the remainder of his contract so bye bye Florida. And yes, I have never been in snow so this will be quite the change for me. And when I get settled in with DH, we have already planned that I go in and do all the proper tests I was suppose to do with my ob/gyn but I ended up going to boot camp. So here's to seeing what will happen. 

And also a little update about the spotting, it is off and on and mostly discharge :shrug: Here's to confusion. DH already thinks I'm pregnant because of the cramps and then the spotting and then the spotting after i checked my cervix. It has not increased neither which is keeping my hopes high. It has been getting lighter if anything.


----------



## Grey Eyes

mzswizz said:


> Coy-Right now the Connecticut move is permanent. He is currently stationed there because he is in submarine school on the Naval Submarine Base and his schooling is more than a year long so we decided that I'm going to move up there so we can be together. After he graduates, then we will pick up and move to his 1st command station where will be stationed for the remainder of his contract so bye bye Florida. And yes, I have never been in snow so this will be quite the change for me. And when I get settled in with DH, we have already planned that I go in and do all the proper tests I was suppose to do with my ob/gyn but I ended up going to boot camp. So here's to seeing what will happen.
> 
> And also a little update about the spotting, it is off and on and mostly discharge :shrug: Here's to confusion. DH already thinks I'm pregnant because of the cramps and then the spotting and then the spotting after i checked my cervix. It has not increased neither which is keeping my hopes high. It has been getting lighter if anything.

Ooooooo, check your temp in the morning! :happydance: Your dh may be right :winkwink: And exciting about the snow for you! You can have mine this winter too :haha: Good to have you back on bnb- I missed you! :hugs:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Shradha- are you on tonight? I spoke with my doc today about taking baths thi slate in the third tri and especially with dilation happening...he said it was okay :shrug: so I think after I get my dd's to sleep tonight I might take along relaxing soak! :thumbup:


----------



## SpudsMama

Coy, I carried on having baths when I was having contractions, even though I'd started to dilate. It was fine :thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-Enjoy your bath and seeing snow for the first time is very exciting but I don't know how I'm going to manage in the cold especially since Florida is summer all year round. 

Update about spotting: Spotting has stopped. Discharge is clear...(ewcm type of clear) and if it was AF...it should've became heavier by now and started properly.


----------



## shradha

Patrice- hi...... I was thinking you are busy with dh and traveling. :thumbup: for a :BFP: 

Coy- did the doctor say when you will be going in for labour? I think it must be very close. 

Laura- enjoy the break. You definitely need one. So it was all injections today... Poor Xander :hugs:.....

I love the snow.......but it never snows here:nope:..... Today I finally took a step out of the house and had a nice walk outside. It was good...I am getting fed up of resting. Getting all aches and pain in back and tailbone....I am lack of movement... Dh blood sugar has gone up.... I have to take him to the doctor. A little worried. Rest things are going on as usual.


----------



## shradha

Emma- that's pic in your avatar is so cute:kiss:..... She is a stunner..... Does she give you enough sleep now?


----------



## mzswizz

Shradha-Yeah I was busy but now I am resting a little before I have to do the big move. How's the pregnancy going? Do you get to find out the gender?

AFM, cd17 and just went out on a whim and temped even though I have no clue what my other temps are but just was curious as to what my temp would be and well my temp is 98.79 :shock: So its pretty high for now. The spotting is still gone and there's only discharge now and I even checked the thermometer to see if there was any bleeding on it but nope it was clean. So its all a wait and see game i guess. I might just test next week and see what happens.


----------



## SpudsMama

Thanks Shradha :flower: She's usually quite good when it comes to sleeping, we just had a rough night a couple of days ago because we both have colds. I think mine has almost gone now and Phoebe isn't too bad when she's had her saline drops :thumbup:

Welcome back Patrice, looking promising for your :bfp:!


----------



## mzswizz

Phoebe is soooo adorable Emma. She looks like you most definitely and thanks. Im hoping a bfp is near for me soon. The thing that gets me is that I have never had ovulation spotting so seeing that I had spotting twice and 3 days apart from each other along with cramping and everything and now nothing and also i put a pad on yesterday since the spotting was a little heavier thinking that I was getting an early AF and it was like a drop of two of pink spotting and thats it...nothing ever since. So this time around this spotting is wayyy different than all the other times I had spotting. Remember how every day i had spotting but now it has only happened twice so i guess thats good.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Shradha- how high was dh's sugar?? Sometimes it's not just what they eat that raises it. It can be an infection, illness, stress....so good idea to have him to the doctor! And :thumbup: for getting out into the air for a walk! It's good for you :) :hugs:

Patrice- in India (where Shradha is at) they do not permit you to know or even ask the gender of the baby :sad1: Shradha said they can "put you away" for even asking! So different from here...

Emma- thanks for the tip, I did go ahead with the bath, felt _*awesome*_! :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-wow that sucks. I cant believe you cant know the gender.

Now: seeing my temp is 98.76, spotting twice within 3 days apart..spotting increased yesterday (well mostly discharge) and then I put a pad on thinking it was AF, only a spot or two was on the pad and it was light pink and the spotting stopped after that and I havent had any spotting ever since...what do you think it could be? I never experienced ovulation spotting before so I dont think thats what it was and if it was AF..the spotting would've turned into a proper flow by now.


----------



## lauraemily17

Welcome back Patrice. Sounds line you've got some big changes going on with moving to Connecticut. Hope you get your bfp soon. 

Emma - saline spray is a good send!! Xander was totally inconsolable with his cold earlier, just couldn't eat. Got him the spray & although I had to pin him to the floor & he screamed blue murder when I did it his nose cleared in minutes & he finally guzzled his food & fell asleep!! I still feel rubbish as well :( 

Coy - I meant to say yes to the bath yesterday. I found them great when I was pregnant as long as dh was around to help me out!

Shradha - if you get a good profile pick of your baby's head I can have a go at guessing the gender using the skull theory. A girl I work with just had her baby & I guessed right l. So far my hit rate is 100% even though the theory isn't supposed to work!! 

Steph - got my phone, it's soooo pretty!! Haven't had a chance to play properly though yet.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice- well, it could be IB but I amtrying toremember how long yago you and dh dtd? Otherwise it could be a wonky cycle but not necessarily. Our crazy women bodies! :wacko:

Laura- yes, I thoroughly enjoyed my bath last night! It helped to relax my muscles some but my legs still ache from yesterdays cramping :shrug:

The last few days I have been getting these shooting pains, um, _down there_, and through the cervix. Pretty sharp pains too, so guess I may be dilating some more? Also feels like my tummy's going to explode because babes is so cramped :haha: We'll find out more what's going on in about an hour - my doctor appointment today :happydance: At this stage it's always exciting!


----------



## SpudsMama

Oh the cervix pain... I don't miss that :haha: Hope you get good news re dilation at the docs Coy! I'm assuming it's another internal anyway :shrug:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies :hi:

Took me awhile to get back to the computer I had to go shopping :roll: and cook dinner first. I made enchiladas but they're so hot I'm waiting for them to cool a bit :)

Doctor's visit: I am still just barely at 3 cm in dilation, between 2 and 3. Nuts! But doc told me that is not so much a deciding factor in labor--because I can go from 2 to 10 in a matter of minutes! So- cool. And I am 80% effaced :thumbup: sweet! Then when he, ahem, reached in :blush: to check further he was shocked-- he said she is fully engaged and literally 5 cm from crowning! So he warned me that she could take a week or so or could be born tonight. And he told me to expect my labor to be extremely quick as she is so very low-- so I am guessing she is more than ready to be out! Just a matter of waiting for those damned contractions! :growlmad: LOL!

Oh, he was so awesome about it all though. The more we plan the happier I am with him as our doctor this time around. He is very quick witted and analytical but still does everything in a vry natural maner. He asked about a birth plan and I told him "the quickest route possible" :haha: He wanted details on how I wanted to be positioned, etc, and for some reason elevated on my left side they pop right out :shrug: so we'll try that....also he asked me if I wanted babes to be rushed straight to me for "skin time" and to nurse but he was very relieved when I told him to make sure she was perfect first! The way I look at it I have had 9 months or more of skin time...I want to make sureshe is not in distress, make sure her lungs are clear (Teagen had over a cup of fluid that had to be sucked out! :shock:) etc. Anyway he was very happy about that. 

Now dh and I are just waiting :coffee:


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-ooohhh this is the exciting part!!! Can't wait for your delivery story. And the last time dh and I dtd was on the 17th so that was 10 days ago :shock: I didnt even notice how fast 10 days went by already. But anywho, i only have spotting if i temp or if i ahem "push" in the bathroom :blush: Ad it only lasts for a few hours..if that, and then its back to normal again like i never spotted. Also, i dont need to wear any pads or panty liners because it never turned into a flow. It only comes out in the bathroom so this has been a pretty strange few days for me. Especially since i spotted on the 24th then no spotting again until the 26th/today. So something is going on but im going to patiently wait and see :coffee:

Laura-Thanks and yes a big move. Im pretty ready because I've been wanting to get out of Florida (as crazy as it sounds) but im ready for change.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice- so you are back in FL now? Soon to move...hey maybe you'll get to Connecticut in time for all the awesome fall colors and Haloween!!! Awesome fun when it's not so cold and the fall/autumn colors come out :cloud9: It's always butt-cold here by then! :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

Yes im in Florida currently. DH is already nervous because he keeps hearing how cold its going to be :rofl: Im ready to kick his butt in a snowball fight lol


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice- I know it gets cold but not like Alaska temps! Phew, huh! :haha: I found this site that outlines the seasons there pretty well:

https://www.tripadvisor.com/Travel-g28928-s208/Connecticut:United-States:Weather.And.When.To.Go.html

All in all - not to bad! :)


----------



## lauraemily17

I pushed Xander out on my left side & gotta say it was pretty easier compared with what I expected. It was just like doing a assive poop!! With every push I felt him come further down & he literally flew out head & body in 1 go!! Poor thing was shocked because it was so quick though & needed resuscitation, but only for a few mins & still scored 8 on his first apgar. Took about an hour & half but I know the second will be loads quicker as I won't be so hesitant with the start of the pushes. Is he plan for you to head to hospital on the first contraction as she's so low. Xander wasn't actually fullu engaged either when I started pushing!! 

I'm not such a huge fan of autumn (fall!) but only becaus it's continuing to be very wet here. If it was dry it would be beautiful. I think winter is quickly turning into my favourite month as its our only dry 1!!


----------



## shradha

Patrice- Like how Coy said it will be a last min suspense:dohh:...dh is pretty mad about the whole system here..... We are helpless. 

Coy- dh sugar post is 350 and above..... He has 2 strong dose of tablets..... I am worried coz he is not controlling his intake....what's worse that after dinner he needs to munch something till 2 am .... He sleeps late....... I give him fruits, oats meal but he won't eat...... He doesn't want to go to doctor......he is acting like a kid......so annoying:dohh:......

Laura- :happydance:... Now I am excited.....I am waiting for your verdict.....


----------



## shradha

Laura- when I think about labour I get scared...so much of pain is involved.....the stitches....... I am so scared.....

Today I complete 4 months:happydance:.......still a long way to go.....mom has got me some loose fitting clothes....I am actually swimming in it.....she said no fitting clothes now....she feels I might become like a balloon...:dohh:... I hope so not:nope:.....


----------



## shradha

Coy- your doctor seems to be a nice guy...... I wish mine was like that....she hardly smiles only takes out something wrong.... Not at all comforting... 

The wait must be annoying.....so close....but you must be curious too when will she come out.......


----------



## shradha

What is enchiladas? What is it made up of ? Just curious.....

Left side position sounds different......will ask my doctor if I can opt for it....


----------



## SpudsMama

I had to push whilst sitting up with my legs in stirrups and wow it was hard work!! It took me 90 mins to get her head out, but luckily her body came flying out within seconds :shock: I bet that's why I tore... I remember being told that I was only slightly grazed when her head was just out on it's own :shrug:


----------



## lauraemily17

I tore as Xander shot out head & body in 1 go, I'd had enough by then & pushed sooner than I should have when he was crowning! 

Xander is 3 months old today! It's gone so quickly. I just adore the fun little boy he's turning into! In the last 2 days he's started grabbing his feet if he's sat up on me & he's started playing a game with the booby!! He sucks on it, grins letting go then munches on his hand. Then grins & goes back to booby & just keeps alternating between the 2 with lots of cheeky grins. It's so cute!! :cloud9: :cloud9: 

Everyone who told me it gets easier were so right!! Even with him being poorly & fussy in the past 2 days he's been easier to deal with than in the first 6 weeks. He's also slept through the night properly for the past 2 nights, 9 - 7. It's getting more frequent now, yay!! Getting a proper nights sleep is probably helping with making things feel easier. Dreading the 4 month sleeping regression!


----------



## Grey Eyes

*Laura-* I just feel more comfortable on my left :shrug: Not sure if it has anything to do with blood circulation? :huh: Either way...The plan is when I know for sure we only have a certain amount of time left- e.g., I know what the contractions feel like after having two babies so I am guessing at this point I will be able to tell how close I am. See, I knew last time- it was dh that doubted me! :growlmad: I kept telling him "we have GOT to go, NOW!!" and he would chastise me gently and say "Honey, it's gonna be hours, remember last time?" Oh. Yeah. Last time when my first L&D lasted 4 hours total? Aaargh!! He is more on board with a fast move now as it scared him with Kat as close as he was to catching her on our bed! Anyways, I still am a bit unclear as to how babes is 5cm from crowning but doc said she is right there so to expect to move fast when contractions hit :shrug: OK! LOL!

*Shradha*- mothers can be kind of heartless sometimes in their remarks, I know mine is. Yes, you will get bigger during your pregnancy but it's not just FAT. There will be fat, there always is, and no way to prevent that. It is the hormones making your body store some for the baby's use. It's natural, it's frustrating, but that's it in a nutshell. And it does come off :thumbup: As far as what to wear- you do whatever makes you comfortable. If you want to go buy new clothes and can afford it- do it! :thumbup: I had all of my maternity clothes from before but did pick up a top or two just for vanity :blush: Just remember pregnancy is beautiful- you will not have a cute nipped in little waist and hour glass figure- you will look pregnant, but pregnancy itself is a beautiful thing. Yesterday I chose to wear a n ankle length wine colored dress- it clings literally to every curve and was very form fitting but I chose it because it is stretchy. comfortable and I wouldn't have to take my pants off for the doctor to examine me :dohh: lol! The assistant that has her eyes on my dh looked me up and down twice, sniffed hard, and stomped off. I looked good :shrug: because I felt good- but confidence is a lot of it. If you feel good you are going to look good! So feel good about what is happening to your body! Oh- enchiladas (to answer your question) is a very simple dish you can make with just about anything. I have tortillas (like a flat stretchy bread) and I dip them in a seasoned tomato sauce, lay them flat and add about a cup of spiced meat, tomatoes, shredded cheese (whatever you want) then I tuck the sides, roll it all up in a roll and place it in a baking dish that has a layer of the tomato sauce in it. Then I cover the enchiladas with the spiced sauce (can be red or green chili sauce too) and bake it for half hour then sprinkle cheese on it and eat it :shrug: Very simple and flavorful. I'd love to cook with hotter spices but unfortunately I am the only one here that loves it hot! :haha:

*Emma*- I know, they tried to make me buckle into those stirrups to while laying on my back! I told the nurses "NO!" lol as even my doc admits it is the hardest position to deliver in. Very convenient for doc to see and reach everything going on but horrible for mom!


----------



## shradha

Coy- wow....that sounds yummy......thanx for the recipe. Will definately try making it. 
Regarding clothes .....yes you are right. If I don't feel good in what I wear it's going to look bad...... I will make some alterations in them. I will stitch them from the sides. Can't hurt mom' s feelings.... They are all new clothes.... 

I am glad that the lady was staring at you........ She must have understood that you yourself are a hotty:happydance:...... Made for each other couple...... :hugs:....

Yesterday dh was singing in the night and suddenly I felt so much of pull and pricks in my lower belly that I can't tell you....... When he stopped singing all the pulling stopped...... Do you think the baby was dancing?? Or trying to respond....


----------



## shradha

Time just passes so quickly...... I feel it was just few days back that Brandon, Xander and Phoebe were born..... Soon they will start talking....:happydance: walking....:happydance:.....glad that your babies are giving you tine to sleep.....
Laura- it must be fun watching him play.....he seems to be loving your booby....:happydance:


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, well im on cd19 and the spotting has gone for now and to make matters worse i got diahrrea :blush: It has just randomly came this morning. The last time I had diahrrea, was when i was sick with the stomach virus. But my stomach doesnt hurt at all so its nothing to do with a stomach virus. This is all something new to me. It seems like im leaning more to pregnancy and dh keeps informing me that he KNOWS im pregnant. But i got to wait and see what happens.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Shradha- yes, babes will respond to papa singing! It's pretty awesome. Babes can be all still (I guess sleeping) and Dh or one of the girls will start talking or laughing and she starts going bonkers in there. A definate sign of intelligence! :thumbup: They want to get involved :hugs: 

Patrice- hope you don;t get the 'flu! Not fun. And I hope your dh is right!


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-Actually i feel great and I only had the diahrrea twice but its gone now so i dont know what was up with this random bm :haha:


----------



## lauraemily17

We are on holiday!! :D I am the most relaxed I've been since Xander was born I think!! We have a week of doing exactly what we want to when we want & we're all together. Bliss!! 

Journey was pretty good. Took about 4 & half hours with 1 stop to get Xander out of his car seat. He then screamed for 20 mins when we set off again but eventually gave up & happily went back to sleep. Leaving at Xanders bedtime was definitely a good idea even though we didn't get to bed until 3.15!! We all needed a 3 hour nap this afternoon!! 

Shradha - that's great baby's responding to dh. Xander used to stop moving for my dh!! I think it was him concentrating on listening to him, he does the same now, always turns & listens to Daddy. 

Coy - full moon tomorrow, any twinges yet? 

Here's a few pics. 

Xanders first ever trip to the beach & outing in his carrier. 
https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/CBC8127C-AC12-44E6-B453-4CE3EA88482F-3319-000001B1C56EC1B1.jpg
Sunset
https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/61622950-16C9-428F-B14A-98B95FC8A52A-3319-000001B1BD74D918.jpg
All 3 of us. Clearly Xander got more sleep than dh & I!!
https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/FC0AEE1D-7047-4BBF-8B21-1053510B0EA1-3319-000001B1B79C7246.jpg


----------



## Grey Eyes

Aw, Laura- gorgeous pics! I am so glad that you all have finally got some time to each other without all the sress! You deserve it :hugs:

Hm..twinges? Yes. I had what felt like ana ctual contraction cramp last noght but just the one. Each evening gets progressivly worse for some reason, total discomfot with the lower belly and pelvic region, like cramps but not all out full blown contractions yet. So maybe soon???


----------



## shradha

Grey Eyes said:


> Aw, Laura- gorgeous pics! I am so glad that you all have finally got some time to each other without all the sress! You deserve it :hugs:
> 
> Hm..twinges? Yes. I had what felt like ana ctual contraction cramp last noght but just the one. Each evening gets progressivly worse for some reason, total discomfot with the lower belly and pelvic region, like cramps but not all out full blown contractions yet. So maybe soon???

I came online yesterday at night but couldn't see anyone.....for a moment I thought Coy you had gone into labour.....you weren't here the whole day......so was keeping fingers crossed for you......

Yesterday I was reading an article on google. Babies movements are in patterns and can be mistaken as heaviness, pricking and all....after 20 weeks or more the kicking start.... So I started calculating......every end and starting of a week I find pricking and pulling....it started from 13th week.....

It's getting hot here again....sweating and dry..... Sudden tiredness has come....full body is paining....aching... Just want to:sleep: the whole day.....


----------



## shradha

Laura- loved the pics.....the family pic was wonderful...Xander looks so cute..awwwww :kiss:.. You both needed a change.. Enjoy the trip..... :happydance:


I too want a vacation .....sick and tired of staying at home.... :dohh:


----------



## shradha

Patrice- hope you are feeling well...take rest.....


----------



## Steph32

Oh gosh, it's been so long (well, long in bnb time), it's hard to go through all the posts I've missed. 

Patrice, welcome back!!! I was actually thinking about you, and wanted to come on here to ask the others if they've heard from you. Good luck this cycle, looking good! And you're moving to Connecticut? So exciting that you get to move around and see the different parts of the country. I'm stuck in California for a looooong time!!!

Coy- Are you 5 cm already????!!! Wow. You might be in labor right now. Crazy. Don't they consider 5 cm ACTIVE labor??

Laura- Love the pics, the beach and coastline looks incredible!! I can literally smell the fresh air from my computer... haha... were those pics taken with your new phone? That's one thing I can't wait for, the new and improved camera... I still have a 3GS so the pics aren't that great at all. Yes, still waiting for my phone... argghhhh...

Can I ask you what kind of carrier that is? I would like to find one so that I can face Brandon out, but a lot of the ones I've heard about they say aren't good for their spinal development? I don't know if that's true?? But there are supposed to be a few that are good, just don't know which. I've had SUCH a hard time with finding the right carrier... one that is comfortable for both me and him. I have a moby wrap, a bjorn and an ergo. So far the Ergo works the best, but he starts to feel really restricted and fusses a bit. Nicholas never liked being in carriers so this is a new thing for me and I want to master the babywearing thing this time!! I hope that Brandon can get used to it.

Btw, hope Xander is feeling better??

Shradha- How are you feeling? Don't be scared hearing the labor stories or anything... the tearing/stitches you actually don't feel... when they stitch you up they use local numbing so you don't feel it... and you are enjoying your baby, so all of that after stuff you don't pay attention to... including the birth of the placenta. In India, what do they have available for pain management? Can you get an epidural?

Emma- Shradha's right, Phoebe is a stunner. I just love that pic in your avatar, so cute the way she's just looking right at you. I haven't gotten over to your journal yet, but hope that her cold is getting better!


----------



## Steph32

COY!! I just saw that your last post was yesterday about 5pm!! Let's put my psychic skills to the test... I THINK YOU ARE HAVING A BABY!!


----------



## shradha

Steph- yea...how silly of me to worry:dohh:....I shouldn't think about all that. Re- pain relief....I have no idea...but I would definitely like one....will ask the doctor on my next visit...

Coy- I too feel it's baby time:happydance::crib:........:hugs:


----------



## Grey Eyes

LOL! Nope, no baby yet! ::growlmad: I WISH! :rofl: I have been doing a lot of jugging around trying to talk her into coming out...I spent the entire day trying to finish the garage as I have to start school again the the 2nd... (yik for now :( lol) I have noticed that the last 24 hours she is moving but not as much. I wonder if I should be concerned or is she just settling deeper? :huh: Dh and and I had a huge argument yesterday so maybe the anxiety? Idk...anyway not 5 cm Steph- the doc told me about 3 cm dilated so far and she is 5cm from crowning...I am like wth is that? What does that mean? He told me something about spinal meaasurement and what-not then stated she is 5 cm from crowning-- so he told me that when she decided to come be prepared because it will probably be very quick :thumbup: Yay! I am not looking forward to contractions of course but they are brief and then I have my babes :cloud9:

I am pooped tonight after the garage- FINALLY though I can see the end in sight. Tomorrow should finish it :thumbup: I have over 60 huge totes carefully sorted, labeled, and strategically placed in organized stacks by season-- kid clothes, holidays, etc. OMG, them my massive weight machine- it's set and ready for January :happydance: Now just a plethora of tools, odds and ends, baby stuff like walkers, beds, seats, etc, things to keep available and handy. I really am trying hard to break stuff as I throw it away! 2-3 totes worth of stuff got totally trashed today :smug: Nothing valuable of course just trinket suff we never look at. 

My hips are killing me though! Got my fx'd she'll come soon...the mechanic is supposed to show up andcompletely fix our rig tomorrow so- yay for that if it happens! I'll buckle our booster seat, and two car seats in and place my suitcase and we're ready to go :thumbup:

Oh, we had a close-call/ scare yesterday evening. I was cooking dinner and dh was watching tv and had the living room door open and the girls were playing right out front by the steps....well we hear them scream and suddenly they come piling in the house! Dh and I go running--there is this man opening the gate and trying to enter our yard. Dh calls out to him and when he noticed dh he starts running backward and jumps into his still idling pickup and blasts off down the road. Teagen said he wanted to come talk to them about helping him find his lost little kitten :shock: Pervert! So we call the Sheriff's office and they send 3 officers looking for the guy. We gave a description and he exactly matches the descrip of a well-known and documented sexual predator of children in this area :sick: Right down to the color of his truck. So we looked online and I pulled up several pics for T to look at of different predators and she picked the guy out right away. O my heck! I am so proud of mmy girls for doing the right thing- screaming loudly for everyone to hear and running tinto the house! We have fixed the gate so it is a bugger to open now, just to slow freaks like that down! Scary...


----------



## Steph32

So much for my prediction, I guess I can't moonlight as a psychic... darn... LOL

That is soooo scary about that guy!! My gosh, your neighborhood freaks me out. My worst fear is my children being abducted. I want my kids wearing those new ID alert thingies, where they have GPS wherever they go... LOL! Wow, I'm glad your girls knew what to do and screamed for help. Hope they find the guy and lock him away, if it's true that he's a known sexual predator... be careful until they find him...


----------



## Steph32

And 5 "cm from crowning"-- never heard of that either...? Is that like where the baby is stationed? Like, -2, -1, etc...??


----------



## Steph32

Laura- I meant to ask you... (and Coy too)... I've noticed that Brandon still cannot support his head when he's upright. I remember Nicholas being able to do it sometime between 2-3 months, even closer to 2 months. And it looks like Xander is already doing it. But Brandon is still unsteady and I have to support his head as I'm carrying him around. It's strange because he's really good with tummy time now, he can lift his head up really high and look around, etc... but just when upright he can't hold it. Seems like he is still very floppy, even though he is strong. Can't really explain it. Should I be worried?


----------



## Steph32

Our pediatrician said something about it when I asked, like, yes by now most babies can do it... but she didn't seem concerned. She just says he's working on it... but this was a few weeks ago. Nothing has really changed yet. She DID say he has a big head though... so maybe it's just too much weight on his tiny neck! :haha:


----------



## lauraemily17

OMG Coy, that's so scary that man going after your girls. Is he local? You've taught them well to scream & run. There really are some scary nasty people in your town. Sounds like you've done an amazing job with the garage. 

Steph - Xanders the opposite to Brandon. He's still rubbish at tummy time. On his mat he just screams. I have to do it on me now, we play a lot if flying baby!! Even then he only lifts it to 45degrees. He's getting quite behind on it I think, I know babies a month younger who are better & i think it will prob delay him rolling over & crawly. His head control however is brilliant & has been from very young, we never really had to worry too much about supporting his head & by 6 weeks he could hold it up no probs. now I can sit him upright on my knee & hold him by his waist & he'll hold his back straight. I think he's going to end up being a strong sitter & bum shuffler rather than a roller & crawler. As good as his head control is though, when he's tired it's a lot more wobbly. I don't think you need to worry about it yet. 

The carrier is a tomy one, do you have that brand over there? Xander prefers it to my Moby but it fits better on dh than me, tighter to his chest so Xanders more upright. He's leaning forward a little on me & I haven't figured out how to adjust the straps for me!! 

Pics are from my new phone. They're so much better, especially for HDR. And you can upload straight onto Facebook without having to go into the app!! There's loads if cool stuff that I'm still trying to get my head around!!

Xander & I are so much better now, the sea air has made a world of difference. We live in the inner suburbs of a city so don't reay get a lot of fresh air. It's a small city though so it's only a short drive to the country. We're desperate to move out to the outer suburbs, a nice English village but we're stuck due to the housing crash. :(

It's dh & I's second wedding anniversary today. Not doing a lot special really, spent the morning out in a Cornish seaside village & have a bottle of bubbly, in fact the same bottle we had in our wedding car after the service!! We've been through such a lot in the past 2 years but finally got our baby, the only reason we got married in the first place!!


----------



## shradha

Coy - it's so scary....keep a look out...don't let your babies stay alone at home..... I wish he was behind bars:growlmad:....

Laura- Happy Anniversary to you and hubby :wedding: :cake:....... :happydance: hope you both have many many more to come and your life is filled with happiness:hugs:...

Steph- how is Brandon?


----------



## mzswizz

Happy Anniversary Laura!

Steph-I missed you and yes I get to travel so it is an exciting thing to do. I have always wanted to travel the world.

Coy-Proud of your girls and oh my goodness that was scary. That man is such a creep. I hope they catch him and lock him away.

AFM, so i have been having spotting on 9/23, 9/26, 9/28-today. It's on and off still and I have decided not to do the cervix check because I dont know if thats whats causing the spotting or not. I have been wearing panty liners and sometimes I see spotting on and but just lightly and not enough to freak out and say AF is starting and also sometimes nothing is on there at all. Its still pink also. Im not having any cramping neither. The last time I had cramps, was a day or two before I started spotting which usually if its AF, i get the cramps AFTER a flow starts. Also, no lining/clots or a flow has started yet. AF is due on the 16th (if my cycle went back to 35 days) so AF is due in 2 weeks. So just waiting to see what is going on.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies- thanks for the encouraging words, yes that guy is a creep- I hate that they ler offenders like that loose :growlmad:

Steph- every baby is different and I think best not to worry too much if he is " keeping up" etc with baby stats...he'll get it! :thumbup: Sometimes it takes longer, development, etc. Laura- re: tummy time. You may have to just let him yell on the tummy mat! :haha: Sometimes it helps, otherwise he'll demand laying on you each time :winkwink:

Shradha- how ya feeling lady? :hugs:

Patrice- what's next on your calander? :huh: When do you make thie big ove? Are you planning to rent your home out while you are in Connecticut?


----------



## Steph32

Yeah, it's just strange that he can do tummy time no problem, but can't hold his head up yet. He has a big noggin (like Daddy!), so I guess it's just going to take a while longer. But, I'm just looking forward to the day I don't have to hold it anymore. And being able to keep him in upright positions in the carrier will be easier too.

Laura- Re: tummy time, just make sure you get some time in each day, several times a day. Even if he doesn't last more than a minute, if you do it multiple times a day it will help. I wasn't good about doing it regularly until he was about 10 weeks or so, mostly because I hated that he hated it! No one wants to see their baby suffer! LOL But once I started having him do it, he just started to catch on. Oh, and only put him on his tummy when he is fresh and awake, not at the end of his awake cycle when he is tired, because he will just hate it more. Brandon just started being able to roll from his tummy onto his back (just on one side)... which comes in handy for him because after he's frustrated with the tummy thing he can turn over himself. Sometimes right when I put him down on his tummy, he's like, "forget this!!" and turns over right away. :haha:


----------



## shradha

Yesterday I had trouble at night sleeping.....some pulling in belly....so I thought of taking a break.....I got up didn't wake anyone......went to the balcony.....started walking and talking to the baby...... I started humming...after sometime the pulling stopped but then I wasn't feeling sleepy....couldnt on the tv .....it would wake everyone....so I thought of knitting.....by the time I finished one booty I was tired....it was 4 in the morning.....so I went to sleep..... The Last two days I am finding the pulling and pricking is happening often.....do you think the baby is starting to get a bit active......I hope the kicking starts soon.....I am just waiting to feel my baby......

Patrice- keeping finger crossed for you.....

Coy- how are you? I am waiting to see my princess......

Steph- at what age do you put kids in play school ? Before L.KG? 
Is it same everywhere or different......
Coy- when did you put Kat and T?

Laura- must be enjoying her trip.....


----------



## SLCMommy

Just saying hello.

A few nights ago, I heard an infant cry in the middle of the night in the apartment below us. I just laid there and wished so bad that was my baby. 

I'm starting on birth control in a few days. (Alesse, pill). Mostly for medical reasons - as my OB doesn't want me to get pregnant until we find out what is going on, and for emotional reasons. I have mixed emotions - but I do want to be on the birth control for now, too. I told myself I wouldn't go on BC, but that was assuming i'd have a baby and not all these issues. Right now I'm at a point in my life where I just don't know where the next step is as far as having a biological child with my husband. (He adopted my boys who were from a previous relationship). 

I don't know about much of anything anymore.

Hope everyone is doing good. xx


----------



## lauraemily17

Re the tummy time, funnily enough we put him down today & he lifted his head fine but only as part of his tantrum!! 

I came across an interesting thread about tummy time & a case against it. It talks about babies actually being ready for tummy time when they learn to roll over to the tummy themselves. Have any of you seem the clip baby Liv on you tube? It shows the devopement babies go through learning to roll. It's fascinating. Xanders got to the slamming his feet on the floor part!! He does it that hard in his cot we hear it on the monitor. It's good to know its a step on the development ladder!! 

Ashley - hopefully you'll have some answers soon. I guess you're in limbo at the mo. I think bc is a good decision for now. 

Shradha - I think you've got the start of some pregnancy insomnia there. You did the right thing in embracing it & finding something to do. I think it does go someway to prepare you for the sleepless nights of a baby. 

We had a lovely trip to an Aquarium today & Xander loved it. He was fascinated by all the fish. He didn't cry once but I think it was hard work. He drank 10oz of formula plus breast milk from me within 2 hours & has slept for almost 4 hours after we left!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Lol, Laura! Hard work for Xander to not cry or hard work watching the fish? lol, these LO keep us guessing! :rofl: He sounds so sweet and I love his little face! Glad you are getting some out-of-the-house time! :thumbup:

Patrice- wheer are you?

Ashley- glad to see you online, I understand re: the BC. Just do what your heart says is best for now. When do you suppose you'll hear back from your doc as far as the cause of your mc's?

Shradha- you're doing awesome, and it is a wonderful feelign when babes starts to move!

Steph- how are ya lady?


----------



## Grey Eyes

Where is everyone ? :nope:

AFM...had a fairly good day, busy as always :) but not complaining. Usual heavy pressure in my cervix but no new pains yet :shrug: My doctor's appointment is tomorrow so we'll see how things are -hopefully- progressing :thumbup: I am off to take a shower and :sleep:

Shradha- :hi: :hugs:


----------



## shradha

Coy- all the best for the appointment. Happy that you didn't have much trouble yesterday...... I think our princess wanted to give momma sow rest:happydance:...

Ashley- hi...... I am sure everything will be fine.....

Laura- Xander must be having a great time as well......:happydance:


----------



## shradha

I too was wondering if the pregnancy insomnia has kicked in but thank god:happydance:...... Yesterday night I was very happy and could sleep well..... The reason..... I felt my baby move...hurray....not just me but dh and mom as well. It was like a vibration .... :cry:I am so happy...... While I was preparing to sleep suddenly I felt very uneasy.....so mom she put her hand on my belly.......suddenly I felt something going inside and then dum....one mild vibration like ...... I asked mom did you feel that? She said yea...... So I called dh....when he put his hand ....another one.......he got so excited...he started talking hello baby hello....then suddenly everything stopped..... I guess baby got scared...... And hid..... But I was very happy......this new feeling is so cool........


----------



## Grey Eyes

shradha said:


> I too was wondering if the pregnancy insomnia has kicked in but thank god:happydance:...... Yesterday night I was very happy and could sleep well..... The reason..... I felt my baby move...hurray....not just me but dh and mom as well. It was like a vibration .... :cry:I am so happy...... While I was preparing to sleep suddenly I felt very uneasy.....so mom she put her hand on my belly.......suddenly I felt something going inside and then dum....one mild vibration like ...... I asked mom did you feel that? She said yea...... So I called dh....when he put his hand ....another one.......he got so excited...he started talking hello baby hello....then suddenly everything stopped..... I guess baby got scared...... And hid..... But I was very happy......this new feeling is so cool........

Shradha- it is very cool isn't it? :hugs: And baby probably didn't get scared but I am sure dh's voice caught attention! :thumbup: Awesome!


----------



## shradha

Coy- yea...it was the most amazing feeling of my life.......now I feel I am going to enjoy my pregnancy...... I have already forgotten all my problems..... Let's see if I can feel her/him today too:hugs:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Update ladies...Not a whole huge lot to tell -- still about 2.5-3 cm dilated and the same effacement--80-85%. BUT doc said she has moved down the 5 cm and is now at 0--so just right at the vaginal edge :happydance: She is now technically engaged so doc told us when she comes she will prob come very fast! Yay! He did send us for an U/S to measure size and fluid. Fluid is excellent at 14 where 7 would be decision time...Babes is only measuring at 35 weeks though instead of 38 but the tech said that is based on average stat size so what he is assuming is she'll be int he full-grown-baby 5 pound area just like T and Kat--so good news too as I don't want to try squeezing out an 8-9 pounder! :haha: So all in all ...we are looking at any time :coffee: Funny though as I have had a couple contractions the tech said that news spread through the hospital like wildfire and they are all on high alert in case I go into labor :haha: They know it'll be fast :rofl: I hope! :thumbup:
Ok, minor update on other life stresses...

I'ts cold out. :huh: I'm not caring too much for the shivers, so I am going to bring some wood in for the fireplace tonight :thumbup: It's not THAT cold but they are saying we may freeze so- there goes my flower garden :haha:

My court case. We have now agreed to settle. Not sure if all ya'll :) are up to speed on it but in a nutshell I got fired for being prego with Kat and have embroiled in a 3-year long law suit :roll: Anyway we are not getting a huge settlement, kind of like getting a dollar when you expected a thousand but the way we figure it- it will be over and we'll be in a better place than before, at least not have to worry so much about minor purchases and things for the dd's and after babes is born, etc. And I have to trust in God- I can't keep asking Him to help me and keep saying no to money :haha:

Hm, what else? Everyone ate early and no-one is hungry so I won't have to stress over making dinner :rofl: It's the little things in life :blush: lol!

Re: school. I started my new college course yesterday-- o my gosh I am so glad I chose to take my electives now! They are so much easier than my in-depth criminology stuff...not as interesting but I'll be able to take care of the dd's and new babes and still keep up. In fact, where it took me all week to crank out my assignments on my last course and stressed over them a lot I started yesterday and got 2/3 of my week finished...tonight I should have my last assignment finished for the week and it's not due until next Monday :happydance: So I can get ahead and save my assignments...that way when babes is born I won't fall behind :thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-I hope you get your answers soon.

Coy-Cant wait for your labor story. 

AFM, i am in PAIN!!!! Well, i started having TERRIBLE cramps last night and ended up releasing ALOT of blood. This morning, it was heavier than normal and I passed a HUGE clot the size of two thumbs . Didn't know i passed it until I went to change my pad and I was shocked to see it. This is day 2 of the super heavy bleeding and terrible pain. I have no clue whats going on but im just ready for it to end. Also, i shall be checking out apartments in Connecticut in November and most likely move that same month but we should see because we had a minor setback so just patiently waiting. DH heard me explain whats going on with me and he thinks im going through a m/c but i just think Im having one weird cycle but of course he begs to differ because this happened with the last m/c but i never took a test so i cant really base it on his theory but who knows. Im just ready to go to Connecticut so I can be with DH and also be able to go to the doctor and get all the proper tests ran. We might wait for baby until he goes on shore duty so he can be part of the whole pregnancy but we shall see what the Lord has in store for us. So here I am in cd2, super heavy bleeding, passing HUGE clots and with 20 times worse cramps. It shall get better soon.


----------



## Grey Eyes

mzswizz said:


> Ashley-I hope you get your answers soon.
> 
> Coy-Cant wait for your labor story.
> 
> AFM, i am in PAIN!!!! Well, i started having TERRIBLE cramps last night and ended up releasing ALOT of blood. This morning, it was heavier than normal and I passed a HUGE clot the size of two thumbs . Didn't know i passed it until I went to change my pad and I was shocked to see it. This is day 2 of the super heavy bleeding and terrible pain. I have no clue whats going on but im just ready for it to end. Also, i shall be checking out apartments in Connecticut in November and most likely move that same month but we should see because we had a minor setback so just patiently waiting. DH heard me explain whats going on with me and he thinks im going through a m/c but i just think Im having one weird cycle but of course he begs to differ because this happened with the last m/c but i never took a test so i cant really base it on his theory but who knows. Im just ready to go to Connecticut so I can be with DH and also be able to go to the doctor and get all the proper tests ran. We might wait for baby until he goes on shore duty so he can be part of the whole pregnancy but we shall see what the Lord has in store for us. So here I am in cd2, super heavy bleeding, passing HUGE clots and with 20 times worse cramps. It shall get better soon.

Patrice, I would consult with your doc at this point if you feel comfortable doing that. I know once in a while AF offers up some minor clots but this sounds a bit more seriouse and concerning! If you are passing clots that big then I'd say your doc or FS needs to know and find out what's going on. Can you go in tomorrow? I guess I'm just concerned because of the pain and excessive bleeding. Check it out if you can hon! :thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Coy and Im as concerned as you. But unfortunately, I have to find a new doctor because my current ob/gyn doesn't accept TriCare :cry: Also, i just sent off the paperwork for our new health insurance because we changing the policy so now I have to wait until that is processed and done :growlmad: So its all a wait but I WILL consult a doctor about it because it threw a huge red flag up for me.


----------



## shradha

Yesterday again had problem sleeping but now because of my belly but I just wasn't able to sleep....after a lot of tossing in the bed I could sleep....baby didn't move....we all were waiting....:shrug:....it rained a lot so it's cool today.....

Coy- so anytime......:happydance:Yeaaaaaa!


----------



## SpudsMama

Hopefully you'll be seen soon Patrice because that doesn't sound right at all :nope: I hope you're feeling better now though!


----------



## mzswizz

Shradha-hope you will be able to catch up on your missed sleep.

Emma-Yes im feeling much better today. The medicine and hot shower worked. 

AFM, this is one weird cycle going on because for the past 3 days i have been passing bubbly...yes BUBBLY blood :shrug: Like when it comes out it looks like red suds (sorry tmi) It is sooo weird to me. It doesnt come out normal so thats another thing that is putting me in straight confusion. My body just isnt acting right at all.


----------



## Grey Eyes

OMG, it is only 430 here and I feel like I could sleep for hours! I am totally exhausted as though I didn't get any rest at all last night--I only had to get up 2-3 times, which is still al lot but better than 5-6! :thumbup:

I think the stress of everything you know? Waiting for baby, wrapping our case, etc. Plus T's birthday is day after tomorrow so I am trying to plan that...plus the mechanic was supposed to be here no later than Monday to finish getting our pickup roadworthy for when babes is born and it's now Thursday evening and not a word! So I am stressing on wth we are going to drive to hospital in...:shrug:

Hoping this little baby is born soon so I can stop stressing over when THAT will happen! :haha:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Where is everyone? :sadangel:...


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies! :hi: Just found this cool site online that tells me all about "station". The doctor told me that babes is at "0 Station" so here is a link to an image that shows where that is...

https://blessedmom.hubpages.com/hub/Baby-stations-during-labor

https://community.babycenter.com/post/a28362673/what_does_it_mean_that_ur_baby_is_in_station_1-3....


I'm going o go power walk and see if I can't jug her lower! :haha: The lower she is the quicker labor should be, right? :huh: I hope?.....8-[


----------



## lauraemily17

Wow Coy, from that picture it looks like she'd pop out with a sneeze!! Obviously having now 'popped' 1 out I know that's far from how easy it is!! Only took an hour & a half though to get him out from not at all engaged which I think is quite good for a first. 

You must be getting so excited now although the total knackered feeling does take over near the end. Do you feel any of the apprehensiveness with a third that you did before you had T? 

Great choice on your courses, it wouldn't have been good having to do all the work you were previously with a newborn. Are you still working in a team for these assignments or is it all you? 
I'm not sure whether to br happy for you about the settlement. It sounds like you're not getting as much as you expected & I'm sure really deserved. But it's gotta be a relief that its all over with so you can concentrate on your girls. 

Patrice - you gotta get yourself checked with clots like that. I don't really get your health care in the us. Is there a hospital you can go in emergencies without having the correct insurance? 

Shradha - yay for movement!! :happydance: it's just the most amazing feeling & you never tire of it. Thinking back now it's hard to remember exactly what the early movement felt like. I can't wait to do it all again!!

Steph - how's Brandon? Any progress holding his head up? Finally got Xander to hold his head & shoulders up while on his tummy but only by rolling him from his back to front!! He still whiners though & won't stay there. 

We're on the long drive home. Our week away has been fantastic. Relaxing & fun. Xander has been amazing. A wonderful happy little boy in every new place we've taken him. We took him to a national trust house yesterday & all the guides in each room loved him, chatting to him & holding his hand & he smiled & talked to them. He's slept through the night all but 1 night as well. Still had the usual grizzles in the late afternoon & evening but used to them now!! The sea air really did him some good. We're also both over our colds. Really don't want to go home but real life has to continue!! Dh is still off work for another week so we'll have more family time next week. 

I've been reading up on weaning as I'd like to start weaning xander earlier rather than later & he's just starting to show a few signs that he's on his way to being ready. I think it'll be another 4 weeks or so. I'm wanting to do a combination of traditional & baby led weaning. Coy/Steph - what age did your wean yours? Do you have any tips?


----------



## Steph32

Hi ladies! i just have time for a quick check in cause everyone is asleep and I need to be too!!

Coy- Wow, any day now!!! Even though I don't have time to post I keep checking in for any updates!!

Patrice- Do you think it's possible it may have been a chemical pregnancy? That can cause AF to have clots and bleed heavier than usual.

Laura- Glad you guys are feeling better and colds are gone! Re: weaning, I BF Nicholas until he was 21 months old (I LOVE breastfeeding), and the only reason why I stopped was because he had that accident and knocked his tooth out, which was a traumatic thing for all of us because he was pretty sore for a while and bleeding a lot so he couldn't nurse properly anymore :( I continued to pump what I could, but not having baby at the breast didn't help my supply. But even though I was heartbroken, the time had come. I am proud that i was able to do it that long, so no regrets. But because of that, I don't have the typical experience with weaning so I don't really have much advice/suggestions when it comes to that. This time around, I'm all for baby-led weaning, I will go as long as he wants/needs to, and just read the signs for when he's ready. So Xander could very well be ready if he's not showing as much interest at the breast anymore. Do you think you would try to keep pumping a bit just to give him some BM?


----------



## Steph32

Shradha- Congrats on feeling baby move! Yes, at the beginning it does feel like a vibration or flutter, so yep, that's it! Soon you will feel actual kicks and rolls! Ahh, I miss that feeling already... hmmmm...


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies!

Laura- I am not realy apprehensive so much as dreading labor pain :shrug: and excited to see babes! :happydance: Yes I hope she pops out with a sneeze, that'd be freaking awesome! :haha: Lol...Re: settlement. Yeah, sorta leaves abad taste in my mouth but I have to trust God...I can't really make sense out of me always asking Him to help with finances and turning down money iykwim? Hopefully made the right choice. Sounds like you had an awesome vacation just the 3 of you- much deserved! :thumbup:

Steph- thanks for always checking in I know you are a busy lady! :thumbup:

Patrice- hope you are feeling better!

Shradha- where are you? Hope all is well! :hugs:

I am tired out tonight! lol! I shopped for T's birthday today, took a power walk hoping to jug baby down some more, washed 4 loads of laundry (where in heck does it all come from?! :shrug:) Cooked dinner, did dishes, cleaned the kitchen, wrapped presents for T and one for Kat cause she's little and doesn't undestand why she doesn't get one :haha: Then I vacuumed, bathed the girls, washed their hair, made them brush their teeth (somehow I ended up with one side of my t-shirt totally wiped in toothpaste :roll: KIDS.) scrubbed the bathroom, tub, and toilet, cleaned the living room, then I baked a three teir double fudge chocolate cake and decorated it. I made it sort of like gift wrap packages...green, pink, and ligth yellow with candies as polka dots and a big green ribbon on top. Now I am drying my last load of laundry and got towles in to wash, and I am thinking of...folding clothes? ...:nope: nope don't wanna do that! :haha: Maybe blow up a ton of balloons to leave all over the house and floor for T's morning...

Hope you ladies have a great night!


----------



## shradha

Coy- thanx for the info...... Hope you go into labour soon after the walk......:happydance:.... I am waiting for our princess....:hugs:

Steph- waiting for the kicks to start....I know it's early ...... But can't wait for it:happydance:

Laura- you all must have loved the trip:hugs:.......
I LOVE THE MOVEMENTS....:hugs:..you must be waiting to have one soon...

Yesterday was very tiring.....whole body was paining.....bad day...


----------



## mzswizz

Laura-We have emergency rooms that we can go to that would just bill you depending on your insurance. But I'm going to go to a ob/gyn doc about this whole situation. And figure out what caused that huge clot during the bleeding. Now, its like an AF type bleed with barely any clots and no pain.

Steph-I dont know if it was. I didnt take any pregnancy tests or anything because I was going to wait until the spotting stopped to do so but then this came along so never had the chance to.

Shradha-Yay for feeling the baby move!!

Coy-Hope she comes soon!

AFM, just waiting until the 8th to see if the bleeding will stop. So I only have 2 more days left to see whats going on. Also, im not moving to Connecticut as soon as I thought. DH and I decided to just wait until DH finishes his basic sub school which is only like 2 months and then I move up because if we do it now, then its on our expense but if we wait until he completes submarine school, they pay for everything to be moved to Connecticut and we get better housing so it works out for us. As for my cycle, still that darn foamy bleeding :shrug: All i want is the bleeding to stop and I will call the insurance company on Monday to see if they have changed our plan so I can look for a doc.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies! :hi: Hope you are all doping well today...

Patrice- hope the bleeding stops soon and you are able to determine it's cause. How are you feeling? Remember if you are bleeding heavy you may need iron supps too--hows the injury from Boot Camp? :huh:

Shradha- so glad babes is kicking for you now!! :hugs:

AFM- I got to bed around0130 this morning, I was up getting Teagens B-Day stuff ready including decorating the cake.....Kat woke me at 230, 330, 430, 5:00 am, then the dog barked to be let out at 5:30 :growlmad: so then I got hungry and ate something. Dh was up by then...Then I went to bed again at 6 for some shut-eye and Kat woke me aghain at 730 crawling into dh's side of the bed. Then Teagen woke me up! :hissy: Anyway, I am exhausted today...Grampa showed up early with presents for T and Kat and the baby (when she comes out!) but hisd new wife is very jealous of his time and wouldn't let him stay to visit. She made him stand byu the door and just say "hello" before they left :roll:

Here is a pic of the cake. Simple and not too big but I thought kinda cute :) It has pockets of fudge throughout :cloud9: that's ALL I care about :haha:

https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o611/greyeyes3/000_4061.jpg


----------



## lauraemily17

Wow Coy. That looks fantastic. I wish I could make a cake like that!! I'm still working on my baking skills!! Hope T is enjoying her day so far. Bubs hasn't yet decided she wants to share a birthday then yet? I've got a really strong feeling its going to happen very very soon. I'm most likely wring though, I've been wrong every other time!! 

Patrice - I've read something about frothy bleeding but cannot remember what or were. I'll see if I can find it. Don't think it was a sign of anything serious but it did mean something. 

Steph - I want to continue breast feeding until 6 months I think if Xander allows it. I'm still working out how I will do this & wean. At the mo he has about 5oz of formula every 3 hours during the day then booby snacks really in between or before a bottle as its being made or re heated & always before bed. Sometimes for comfort to get him to nap. I really shouldn't be so inconsistent when I'm weaning as he'll need a much stricter feeding routine. My supply isn't good enough now for a full booby feed so just giving him a couple of full booby feeds a day isn't an option. I'm thinking that I may go down the route of breast feeding before every bottle feed or at least his morning 1 as I have the best supply then & then the night one. Do you think that will work? Xander really isn't into his milk. He has only just today drank properly from a number 2 teat which is meant for 1 month olds. I really think he's going to love the variety & interaction of solids. I think for Xander it's really important to wean quite early. I've read that by 6 months babies iron store from birth is running low so it's important solids aren't introduced any later than then as breast milk & formula don't provide enough nutrients at that stage. With Xander being small at birth at we know deficient in his glucose stores I think he's likely to have smaller iron stores as well. 

Would you be contemplating another baby sometime soon??!! I think you could so be a Mom of 3!! You do make beautiful babies. Has Nicholas adjusted to being a big bro now?


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-That cake is awesome and looks delicious yummy. My injury is healing and improving. Im able to jog without it hurting as bad so thats good. 

Laura-That would be great if you can find the info so I know whats going on.

AFM, THE BLEEDING HAS STOPPED :happydance:


----------



## SLCMommy

I'm depressed. :( Any natural things I can take?


----------



## shradha

Coy- yummy....cake looks delicious..... Convey my good wishes to T :happydance:...... Coy is it edible colour that you have used? I too would love to bake cake for my little one..... But I have to learn how to make one:dohh:..

Laura- yea it would be best if you breast feed your baby till six months. How is Xander? 

Patrice- Hope you are feeling good....

Steph- are you planning for your no.3? Wow......


----------



## shradha

Ashley- hi.... :flower:


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-I know when I was feeling down and out..I would exercise and I dont know why, but I would feel better after it. Maybe a nice walk or a jog will get your spirits up. Or try working on something you love doing like a hobby.

Shradha-Yes im feeling wonderful today actually thanks.

AFM, cd6 (if it was a whacky cycle) and bleeding stopped yesterday :happydance: Also, discharge/cm has turned back to normal :happydance: So everything went back to normal so far. Well its been on and off raining here and yesterday, I went to see my friend who gave birth to her daughter on Sept. 25th. She is sooo adorable. It just hasnt kicked in that she is a mom yet which I believe is normal. But had a great time with her and the baby. Also, yesterday, i made a major decision. I cut my hair yesterday :blush: I did it myself and I must say it actually came out pretty good. My dh loves it of course and so did my best friend so I guess I did a pretty good job :haha: I was always contemplating on cutting it shorter but was always afraid to do so but I finally did it. :thumbup: Well thats all the update I have for now. Nothing really to report on ttc wise as of yet but will get back into the mix once I move which would be when dh finished sub school in an estimation of 2 months because that way the Navy will pay for us to move house which is perfect. So all is well and just sticking it out here.
 



Attached Files:







mi2.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lauraemily17

Wow Patrice. You look gorgeous, short hair really suits you. That's amazing you cut it like that yourself!

Ashley - that's good advice from Patrice re the exercise. I'm sure there's herbal remedies, but you need the oracle Steph for that. Would you have access to a grief councillor?

Some of you will have seen a Facebook pic with Xander in the background eyeing up dh drink. Here's a better one of him eyeing up food!!

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/19191EC5-6B4C-48EE-B72C-E9164E721B4D-3885-0000033987798D2D.jpg 

The bumbo is also finally a success! 

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/6EAA639D-A44E-43BA-A5D4-2472F0830B56-3885-0000033981566801.jpg

There's a lot of concentration as he tries to pick up his toys!


----------



## Steph32

Whoa Shradha, Laura... hold on a sec!! #3... you guys are getting ahead of me here! I don't know about that... yes I looooove babies and I am already getting sentimental about Brandon growing up... but is that a good reason to have another? I don't know, and I think I'll just hold off on that thought for a while. Yes, Brandon is a good baby... Nicholas, a tad difficult (more so now!)... so you never know what you're gonna get and not sure if I want to bring more chaos into my life! I AM a very sentimental person though and I can't watch old baby videos of N without crying like crazy.

Coy- Happy birthday to T! Awesome cake! So baby is going to have a birthday close to her huh?

Patrice- Glad you stopped bleeding, do you have an appt with your doctor soon?

Ashley- Even though it's completely normal that you'd be feeling some depression given your circumstances, you know I'm going to butt in and recommend some things anyway. Let's see.... besides exercising, sleeping well, eating well.... you could try something called 5-HTP... it increases the levels of seratonin in your brain and it's completely natural as opposed to any anti-depressant medications. I used to take 5-HTP combined with L-theanine (which helps with anxiety) and after getting my neurotransmitters tested my levels were much better. I know about this through my naturopath, but you can buy these types of supplements at Whole Foods or any natural pharmacy. Also, as far as what you're eating, try to make sure you are getting enough protein. If you are craving meats and things, that means your seratonin levels are low. And make sure you are getting your omega 3's. There are herbs such as St. John's Wort and Maca that might help too. Oh, and something called SAM-e, it is very popular and I would say that worked the best for me when I took it consistently. It is a mood stabilizer. All of these things you can get at a natural foods store, or online.

Laura- I guess I'll have to clarify myself. Even though I breastfed for 21 mos, I still started him on solids at 6 months.... sorry I thought that was understood! So technically, he DID wean as we started solids. So I wasn't BF'ing as many times throughout the day. I don't remember how much, but I know he gradually decreased the amount he was taking and by the time he completely stopped BF'ing (when he had the accident) he was only probably doing it in the morning and night. And he would still take BM from a bottle too. Have you tried feeding Xander with a faster teat? Maybe if he's ready for it if he's not having much interest, or getting bored with the slow teat. Other than that, sounds like a good plan to just continue to give him BM and supplement with formula but also introduce some solids or rice cereal, he will decrease his milk intake but he will figure it out himself how much he wants. Up until 6 months, he still needs the majority of his diet to be milk, whether it's BM or formula. But even if he's disinterested in feeding at the boob, I would say give him BM from a bottle as long as you can and as long as he wants it.


----------



## mzswizz

Laura-Thanks and yes i did it myself. It was my first time cutting my hair too. And awww cute pics of Xander.

Steph-No doc appt yet. still waiting on the insurance change update.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies! :hi:

Patrice, the hair is gorgeous, I love that you did it yourself! :) Quite the talent and looks very nice :thumbup:

Ashley- I agree qith Laura re: exercise. It always picks me up too it is the release of endorphins. And I was waiting for Steph to mention something :thumbup: she is a wizard for natural remedy! :hugs: I hope you start to feel better soon, this is such a hard time for a woman to go through. Have you heard back from your doctor about the cause so you can work on preventing it again?

Shradha- hey lady, good to see you on here, awesome to feel babes move isn't it? :hugs:

Laura- I love the pics of Xander on FB staring at your dh's drink! You can see the "want" lol, babies are so adorable int heir curiosity! Soon he'll want to try everything!

Steph- I did that with my dd's also, re: BF'ing...At 5-6 months I start them on a thin baby rice cereal then slowly move up. But I keep bf'ing regularly too because I think it is so great for their development and health :thumbup: . Once they are getting a lot more solids I generally taper off to once in the morning, afternoon, then a night feed, then eventually just bedtime feed. After 15-18 months or o we wean totally.

AFM- my hips hurt! LOL! Feels like my cervix is going to rpess right out, she must be pressing down hard, which is good and I think will help with effacement and dilation too. She was at 0 Sattion last week, I am wondering if she has slipped down another cm or so? For some reason I managed to eat an entire large meal for dinner and wasn't just STUFFED beyone belief and I could still breath! :rofl: So I am wondering if I have more room in there? :shrug: Mornings are tough, my hips are so spread and relaxed they hurt like crazy, must be the hormones...I just wadle around all bent over until things shift back to normal :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-i get more and more excited for you because i feel you're going to deliver soon! And thanks my dh always said short hair will be perfect on me but i never thought it was true.


----------



## Grey Eyes

mzswizz said:


> Coy-i get more and more excited for you because i feel you're going to deliver soon! And thanks my dh always said short hair will be perfect on me but i never thought it was true.

 I have been reading all this stuff that says third time babies don't engage until active labor. ODD! This baby has been angaged for a couple weeks now! :haha: I am glad, hopefully that means L&D will be quick. And thanks Patrice- I am glad to have ladies like you cheering me, it helps a ton believe me! :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

You're welcome Coy. That's what we're here for :hugs:

AFM, cd7 and bleeding is still gone so thats good. I just booked the hotel for next month so I can go see DH for thanksgiving. Im super excited and anxious to see him. Time is really flying fast I've noticed. I havent been taking my temp nor doing any opks etc because its no use at this point right now because we are just really into seeing each other and working out everything financially and moving etc. Also, so far i get to see him like once a month so i know we have a slim to none chance so i dont bother at the moment. Waiting until I move up there to really start anything because I will then be seeing him every day :happydance: Well, thats it for me for now.


----------



## Grey Eyes

mzswizz said:


> You're welcome Coy. That's what we're here for :hugs:
> 
> AFM, cd7 and bleeding is still gone so thats good. I just booked the hotel for next month so I can go see DH for thanksgiving. Im super excited and anxious to see him. Time is really flying fast I've noticed. I havent been taking my temp nor doing any opks etc because its no use at this point right now because we are just really into seeing each other and working out everything financially and moving etc. Also, so far i get to see him like once a month so i know we have a slim to none chance so i dont bother at the moment. Waiting until I move up there to really start anything because I will then be seeing him every day :happydance: Well, thats it for me for now.

Patrice- when you move will you be moving into a base house? I mean- will you and dh be permitted to live in the same house right away? That'd be awesome as far as the convenience of looking for rental...and from what I have read base has all it's own facilities, i.e., shopping, housing, etc.


----------



## mzswizz

Yes i will be in base housing and yes dh will be able to stay with me.


----------



## shradha

Patrice- nice hair style. I like the color..... Dh keeps telling me to try burgundy color but I like my black hair. I guess I should try it one day. Enjoy thanks giving with hubby.

Laura- I just want to pull xander's cheeks:kiss:......he is so cute.....blue shirt really makes him look so cool:happydance:.....

Coy- do you think that our princess may come on her DD? I guess she is going to come on time.... How are you? Are you still in pain?

Steph- yea...I can understand......I too love babies...but I need to think a lot before going for my second :hugs:.....


----------



## shradha

I couldn't feel any movements of the baby for 5 days...was getting worried....so yesterday after dh sang I and mom sang but still nothing......suddenly dh put Gangnam style song which is the latest craze now....suddenly I feel the baby move:happydance:....was so happy......
Have you all heard the song?


----------



## lauraemily17

Ha ha Gangnam style!!! It's huge over here. Was at the top of our chart & loads of people are doing the dance!! That's so cute that bubs was dancing around to it!! Xander seemed to have a liking for Glee & still likes it now!!


----------



## Steph32

shradha said:


> I couldn't feel any movements of the baby for 5 days...was getting worried....so yesterday after dh sang I and mom sang but still nothing......suddenly dh put Gangnam style song which is the latest craze now....suddenly I feel the baby move:happydance:....was so happy......
> Have you all heard the song?

I think it's the craze everywhere! We play it everyday and DH dances with Brandon to it... the boys love it! LOLOL


----------



## Steph32

Coy- Re: bf'ing and weaning, that's pretty much exactly what I did! I chose not to do the rice cereal thing though, and just gave him his first solids at 6 mos. I did mostly jars of food... I really wanted to make my own but got lazy and couldn't keep up with it... this time I want to try a little harder!


----------



## lauraemily17

I'm really hoping to make my own as well. Finding the time though is going to be challenging as well as finding the freezer space!!

We've had a busy day today. Xander had his 3-4 month check up with a nursery nurse. Alls good developmentally. Still got rolling & looking at his hands to master but he's really strong on other things such as reaching & grabbing. He's also had a huge growth spurt, as I suspected. He's jumped from the 25% to 50% percentile & now weighs 14lb 8oz!! After his check up we then took him swimming for the first time. He loved it! He was very quiet to start with but soon was smiling & laughing & kicking his legs around. We hoped he would like it as he loves his bath. It was a lot of fun & he managed almost half hour before he started to get tired. Hoping to go once a week now & possibly dunk him in fully next time.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies!

Shradha- that's too cute about the Gangnam style! LOL, funny baby :) Wow, you are almost 19 weeks! :thumbup: Soon you'll ne third tri before you know it :)

Steph- We thought about making our own baby food too but seriously doubt we'll have time to do it. And like Laura I am lacking in freezer space! My babies seemed to love the rice cereal is there a specific reason that you skipped it? They ate it regularly along with vegetables, fruits, etc..

Laura- wow, swimming already! I myself don't know how to swim yet :nope: Dh is -of course- a freaking expert :haha: lol, Navy Seals type stuff and all that :roll: but I never did learn. I would love to have the girls learn too but here are no facilities here :shrug: We would have to drive probably 90 miles to the nearest pool. NUTS! lol!

AFM- I am wondering if this baby is going to be stubborn like Katana was....and make me wait :growlmad: The doc is saying everything is ready for go just- that mystcial "something" hasn't occurred yet to spur contractions :shrug: I keep walking,e tc, but nothing yet. Dh is excitedly telling everyone in town that I keep having contractions :huh: and I had to laugh-- BH aren't really contractions and I'm not sure the 4-5 painful contractions I've had count. This one seems different. I have had a few very painful contractions wrap around from back to front, but usually on just one side?:shrug: All the early spreading and baby is so low- from what I have read 3rd pregnancies never start with engagement but Aeryn is certainly engaged! :thumbup: Guess we'll just have to plod along and see :shrug:................


----------



## lauraemily17

I have to say I NEVER thought you'd go this far!! I've read that a school of thought is that baby releases a hormone to start labour once the lungs are developed. Maybe your bh are the start of something Aeryn is just taking her time? Once again, such a beautiful name. Remind me how it's pronounced. Is it air in? 

That's crazy how far a pool is!! We have one a 5 minute drive from us & a bigger one with waves and slides a 10 min drive. We'll be taking Xander to that one when he's a bit bigger I think. It's really busy & noisy. 

Xander couldn't keep his eyes open any longer!! He hasn't even had his bath & bedtime bottle & booby yet!!

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/878563EF-1F8F-4373-B6A6-9C5751F3D4D6-136-000000020E87EBC7.jpg


----------



## SpudsMama

Aww bless him! I won't be taking Phoebe to the pool - I can't swim either Coy (bad experience as a kid) but my Dad has already arranged to take her when she's a few months older. 

I'm planning on making my own baby food (although will be mostly BLW) but I won't be surprised if I end up going the easy route and buying the jars instead :haha:

I've got a feeling you're going to go into labour a day or two before your DD Coy!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi Emma and Laura- I know, right? I thought with all this dropping and engaging and effacement she'd be here already :growlmad: Not sure if I mentioned this guy we call "Dingbat" he is a bishop of one of the local churches around here. Well, dh and I bought some wood from the church for our fireplace and now their bishop acts like he owns us or something. He came by one day and told us we needed to have our dd's "blessed" and that we WOULD do it in his office and on a day convenient for hima dn also- we needed to change.
Yeah.
Change our clothes. He insisted my Marine dh wear a tie and that I dresss, um, in my sunday best :shock: Up his! Anyway he calls the house a few days ago and demands to know if I've had the baby yet. So I tell him "no" and he gets irritated and basically tells me to "Sh&# or get off the pot" and orders me to consider induction, I mean, after all let's "get the ball rolling here". :shock:

:saywhat: This guy is unreal! I told dh to handle him. Ugh.

Anywho, I bet Aeryn will make me wait just like Kat did :nope: I am soooo hoping she ocmes soon though my hips are killing me! :rofl:

Oh yeah- pronounced Air-ee-en in dh's book....I thought Air-in also but :shrug: whatever, right? :haha: I thought it was pretty either way :)


----------



## Grey Eyes

Where is everyone? :nope:

OMG. I just ate dinner :rofl: I am sooo stuffed. I cooked baked butternut squash, and garlic marinated steak with portabello mushrooms :cloud9: Nice for a change once in a while....Anywhoo, I thought it was funny because dh showed himself to be a typical MALE, lol...I asked him what he wanted for dinner and he says "Anything is fine with me hon" so I say..."Are you sure? I mean what are you in the mood for?" And he answers emphatically "Anything sounds great-whatever you cook is fine". Ah. So when he comes to the table and sees steak, squash, and mushrooms he says "Ohhh....I thought we were having-" whatever it was. :saywhat: LOL! Kidding me, right?! :rofl: He is a habit-monster...so I cooked him some rice to eat with it and he was happy :haha: I love my man but he can be such a guy sometimes :)


----------



## shradha

Coy- yea...19 weeks already...can't believe it....time is flying...I am half the way of my pregnancy..will be going for my 20 week scan on 17 th...... :happydance:.. 

Laura- keep posting xander's pics....just love them......I and dh both don't know swimming...:dohh: and moreover there is no pool nearby....so I guess my baby will have to be happy with the tub..:dohh:

Steph- how is life going? 

I too am also planning to give loads of soups, juices and smashed food.....we can't give any solid food before a ceremony..which is only after 6 months of birth....we go to a temple...the parents of the baby feed cooked rice..... After that only we can give the baby food....until that baby only has mommy's milk....


----------



## ALPDULUTH

Hi Ladies! It's been awhile but I wanted to let you guys know I got a :bfp: today. Took two tests cause I didn't believe it. Just wanted to let you guys know I didn't leave you, I just needed a break from the ttc stuff and low and behold... :) Thanks for all your support and for continuing to support Ashley through everything she's gone through :)


----------



## SpudsMama

Congratulations! :flower:

Can't wait for your scan Shradha! Did you say you'll get a pic this time?


----------



## Grey Eyes

ALPDULUTH said:


> Hi Ladies! It's been awhile but I wanted to let you guys know I got a :bfp: today. Took two tests cause I didn't believe it. Just wanted to let you guys know I didn't leave you, I just needed a break from the ttc stuff and low and behold... :) Thanks for all your support and for continuing to support Ashley through everything she's gone through :)

Yay! So excited for you! :hugs: What - No pics of the poas :bfp: ? :saywhat: You KNOW we are addicts on here! :rofl: So happy for you!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Shradha- interesting customs in India! :) But 6 months is a great age to introduce foods :thumbup: When we introduce at 5 months or so it is just very watery rice cereal smashed and just a taste here and there. Still very much full time breastfeeding. What kind of ceremony is it? :huh:


----------



## Grey Eyes

AFM-

Well, our appointment with the doctor is today in the early afternoon. Got my fx'd there is some positive change! :thumbup: Dh has been checking and mentioned she seems a lot lower (he is trained a s a MidWife) and he is worried she'll pop out without any warning contractions :haha: That'd be AWESOME! lol! Anyway, last night was miserable- with all this spreading going on...I know we are supposed to sleep on our sides as we can't on our backs or tummies. Anyway it occurs to me it's double punishment :growlmad: All this hormone causing the muscles and ligaments to relax then I have to lay on my side and press those hips back in! It is very painful at this point so hardly got any rest :nope: (I'm such a crybaby aren't I? :haha:) This morning my hips and muscles feel all out of whack and hard as rocks. Dh massaged them for a while then he got worried babes would pop out :rofl: Silly guy :) He's starting to get nervous as our labors have always been fast.

One awesome thing though! The mechanic never showed up to finish bleeding our clutch so dh and I did it without the bleeder kit- I was stunned a couple days ago I went out to test the clutch and it's hard as a rock and works better than ever! :thumbup: So dh added more fluid and tightened everything down and we are set to go :thumbup: So we installed the boosters and car seats for the 3 dd's (When Aeryn shows up) and today we'll test drive it. Phew! Such a relief to have a vehicle we'll all fit into :haha:


----------



## Steph32

ALPDULUTH said:


> Hi Ladies! It's been awhile but I wanted to let you guys know I got a :bfp: today. Took two tests cause I didn't believe it. Just wanted to let you guys know I didn't leave you, I just needed a break from the ttc stuff and low and behold... :) Thanks for all your support and for continuing to support Ashley through everything she's gone through :)

Congrats Alicia!!!


----------



## Steph32

Coy- Good luck on your dr's appt today, hopefully you get the good news that you've made some more progress! I can't believe you've gone this long either. And by the way, I love the name Aeryn! So beautiful. I know you said there are different ways of pronouncing it (like "Erin" or Er-ee-in") but how do you think you'll pronounce it?


----------



## Steph32

Shradha- Yay, 20 week scan! Hope you get some pics so we can at least take a look and maybe GUESS what you're having. You're allowed to guess right?? ;)


----------



## Steph32

So, question for you guys-- is it strange that B can do tummy time really well with no problem, but still cannot hold his head up straight when holding him up? He still is very unsteady and often cocks it to the side or hangs it forward. Not seeing much improvement, and being that he is almost 4 months old it seems rather unusual. Our next pediatrician's appt is not for a few weeks, but we'll see what she says about it.


----------



## ALPDULUTH

Grey Eyes said:


> ALPDULUTH said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies! It's been awhile but I wanted to let you guys know I got a :bfp: today. Took two tests cause I didn't believe it. Just wanted to let you guys know I didn't leave you, I just needed a break from the ttc stuff and low and behold... :) Thanks for all your support and for continuing to support Ashley through everything she's gone through :)
> 
> Yay! So excited for you! :hugs: What - No pics of the poas :bfp: ? :saywhat: You KNOW we are addicts on here! :rofl: So happy for you!Click to expand...

hahaha! I totally will, I just have to upload them from my iphone!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph- I think at this age anything is normal...development can be so different for each child. T and Kat both held their heads up (albeit breifly) since birth. But I have known a lot fo baby's that take their time, it all has to do with muscle development, even hormones can effect it to a certain extent, etc. Don't worry but to put your mind at ease def talk to your doc! :hugs:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Well, we had a good visit at the doctors office...My weight is at like 148 pounds :sad1: lol, I am guessing urine looked good :shrug: baby's HB is perfect.

Doc did his cervical exam and was shocked because about 1.5-2 inches into the vagina he felt her head! :shock: He said the cervix is pushed down and back a little which is totally normal seeing as babes is shoving down. He said labor will correct the angle :shrug: Anyway he couldn't check too much on dilation and effacement because he would have to push back past babes head to do so :shock: He said seeing as I was 80% effaced last week we are def looking at a bit more this week- not that it matters. Since she is at +1 Station he said dilation can occur in a matter of minutes. So he said he is expecting it to happen anytime. He got an emergency call last night and thought it was me :rofl: but nope :nope: lol! He said it could happen tonight so to be very prepared to come in at the first contraction.

Okee-Doke. lol!

Truck performed great btw, so we are all set for travel :thumbup: No wonder I have been having such hip pain and misery _down there_...doc said it was normal considering.

Here's alink to an image depicting +1 Station...
https://catalog.nucleusinc.com/generateexhibit.php?ID=8741

I am getting excited! :happydance:


----------



## mzswizz

congrats Alicia!!

Coy- im super excited for you now. Hoping next time i get on...it will be a labor story on here!

AFM, im cd ummmmmmm cd9 yeah thats right lol. I tell you my mind is on soo many things right now that I lose track alot. I have been taking prenatal vitamins this cycle. I have gained alot of discharge with it so im guessing thats normal. DH is graduating from basic sub school Nov. 30th and I will be there to see him graduate :happydance: Once he graduates....I can move up there until he completes his A school so im excited.


----------



## shradha

ALPDULUTH said:


> Hi Ladies! It's been awhile but I wanted to let you guys know I got a :bfp: today. Took two tests cause I didn't believe it. Just wanted to let you guys know I didn't leave you, I just needed a break from the ttc stuff and low and behold... :) Thanks for all your support and for continuing to support Ashley through everything she's gone through :)

Wow....that's great news Alicia:happydance:...Congratulations:hugs:....when are you visiting the doctor?


----------



## shradha

Emma & Steph- yes.....I am waiting for the scan...especially coz I think I will get hold of a pic:happydance:....or else I am going to yell at the doctor.:growlmad:
Steph .....yea I am waiting to hear from you all......I am a bit curious too...


----------



## shradha

Grey Eyes said:


> Shradha- interesting customs in India! :) But 6 months is a great age to introduce foods :thumbup: When we introduce at 5 months or so it is just very watery rice cereal smashed and just a taste here and there. Still very much full time breastfeeding. What kind of ceremony is it? :huh:

As soon as the child is born we take the time and day and give it to an astrologer to make a horoscope of the child. Accordingly they will mention which alphabet the name of the baby should be like A or S......so on the 28th day after birth we have the naming ceremony,where we call a priest, relatives & friends. The father of the child whispers the name into the baby' s ears.... Here it depends...many do in temples with just family and priest in a small way...

After this ceremony comes the rice ceremony.....when the child is 6 months old we go to a temple. The priest will offer prayer to god and bring some cooked rice in a banana leaf. The parents are supposed to sit in the ground and put few grains of the rice into the child's mouth..... After this we can give the child liquid food..like how you said...before this the baby only has milk from mommy and nothing else....

We really have so many ceremonies..... Actually before child birth there is another one ....when we are 7 months pregnant...the MIL is supposed to call friends and relatives and have a party. Where the mother to be dresses like a bride and sits in the chair. One by one people will come and give here gifts, coconut, red color bangles, sweets and bless her and after this she is sent to her mothers house......on the way she visits a temple... After this she cannot go to the temple....only when the child is 13 days old she can go......

I was waiting for this ceremony but....my MIL is not here. She will only come few days before my DD. So I am feeling very sad.


----------



## shradha

Omg.....I guess I am in a writing mood....hmmm 
Coy- soooo close.....are you worried? I mean she is so near....it's like she can pop out anytime..... If I was in your place I would have been freaking out.....you are so strong.....


----------



## Steph32

shradha said:


> Grey Eyes said:
> 
> 
> Shradha- interesting customs in India! :) But 6 months is a great age to introduce foods :thumbup: When we introduce at 5 months or so it is just very watery rice cereal smashed and just a taste here and there. Still very much full time breastfeeding. What kind of ceremony is it? :huh:
> 
> As soon as the child is born we take the time and day and give it to an astrologer to make a horoscope of the child. Accordingly they will mention which alphabet the name of the baby should be like A or S......so on the 28th day after birth we have the naming ceremony,where we call a priest, relatives & friends. The father of the child whispers the name into the baby' s ears.... Here it depends...many do in temples with just family and priest in a small way...
> 
> After this ceremony comes the rice ceremony.....when the child is 6 months old we go to a temple. The priest will offer prayer to god and bring some cooked rice in a banana leaf. The parents are supposed to sit in the ground and put few grains of the rice into the child's mouth..... After this we can give the child liquid food..like how you said...before this the baby only has milk from mommy and nothing else....
> 
> We really have so many ceremonies..... Actually before child birth there is another one ....when we are 7 months pregnant...the MIL is supposed to call friends and relatives and have a party. Where the mother to be dresses like a bride and sits in the chair. One by one people will come and give here gifts, coconut, red color bangles, sweets and bless her and after this she is sent to her mothers house......on the way she visits a temple... After this she cannot go to the temple....only when the child is 13 days old she can go......
> 
> I was waiting for this ceremony but....my MIL is not here. She will only come few days before my DD. So I am feeling very sad.Click to expand...

That is all very interesting, I am very much into astrology, numerology and all those esoteric practices.

So, where is your MIL? If she can't host the ceremony, is there someone else who can?


----------



## Steph32

Coy, things are heating up it looks like! Hmmm, I think Oct 15th (new moon)... a lot of births happen on the full or new moon...


----------



## Steph32

This morning was the first time my boobs (yes my boobs) didn't wake me up at 6 am. They're like my other baby, LOL... They are usually my 6am alarm clock, right on the dot... but today I was able to go to 8am-- they were VERY engorged and painful, hard as rocks... but at least I got the 2 extra hours of sleep. Brandon has been sleeping until 8-9 these days, so usually when my boobs wake me up I have to pump to relieve them until he's up. I have a large stash in the freezer because of it! I'm getting to the point where I need to do something with the extra milk, whether I donate it or use it for other things or in recipes. I occasionally give some to Nicholas is a cup, when I have some extra that I've pumped. He loves it! Some of you may think this is weird (I hope not) but I think it's good for him, better than cow's milk anyway. Especially if he gets sick, I will definitely be giving him more.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> Coy, things are heating up it looks like! Hmmm, I think Oct 15th (new moon)... a lot of births happen on the full or new moon...

I have been watching the moon to....:haha:


----------



## shradha

Steph- my MIL is in Canada with my SIL.....Unless my MIL tells someone....no one will do anything..

So sad your boobs are hurting......

Question time friends.......I am worried....when you were pregnant did any of you become hairy?:cry:
Of late I am finding that my body is getting hairy.....in odd places...Like on my stomach... I always thought myself to be lucky as I am not hairy.... I have hardly any hair on my legs or hands...but now I can find some.....This silly hormones......


----------



## Grey Eyes

shradha said:


> Steph- my MIL is in Canada with my SIL.....Unless my MIL tells someone....no one will do anything..
> 
> So sad your boobs are hurting......
> 
> Question time friends.......I am worried...._*when you were pregnant did any of you become hairy*_?:cry:
> Of late I am finding that my body is getting hairy.....in odd places...Like on my stomach... I always thought myself to be lucky as I am not hairy.... I have hardly any hair on my legs or hands...but now I can find some.....This silly hormones......

Hairy? :haha: lol :rofl: Hairy? On the tummy? :rofl: :haha: Odd places? :rofl: 


*YES*. :sad1: 

We all get hairy hon, it's just part of our wonderful hormonal bodies! :hugs: Especially the tummy. Mine is fuzzy right now too- but it goes away after babes is born honest! :thumbup: Do you remember Laura (I _think_ it was Laura...) mentioning it a few months before Xander was born? Yep, I get fuzzy on my tummy, pretty much everywhere....but it goes away so don't worry!

I can't wait for your scan btw! :cloud9: Comin' up! :thumbup: Can you believe how far along you are already??? Time flies....especially after ms is gone!


----------



## lauraemily17

Shradha - yep to the hairy tummy. Lots of tummy fuzz but it went really quickly. Weirdly my leg & underarm hair growth slowed down & the hair became really light & fine, the total opposite to what it is usually as I'm very dark haired naturally. 

Coy - I'm sure Xander wasn't that low even at 10 cm dilated!! It must be a relief to have the car sorted although I'm still not entirely convinced you'll need it. 

Steph - I think you probably don't have anything to worry about with Brandon's head control if he's so good at his tummy time but, I know if it was Xander I wouldn't be able to help worrying & would be going to see someone. Is he rolling over yet? Xander makes no real effort to roll over & is quite stiff in his back, I'm thinking he may be getting a bit behind on this now? He has however got really little legs compared to his body now so I don't think can get the leverage. His stiff back however means he's fab at sitting. He can stay up by himself for a few seconds now. 

Huge congrats Alicia :hugs: when's your due date? It must be close to Brandon bday I think. 

Had a good day today. Bought Xander's high chair & some plastic spoons & bowls ready for weaning next month. Think I'm going to try him in the high chair sooner as it should be good for him to play in & hopefully keep him occupied with toys in whatever room I need to do housework in!! It's a full 5 point harness with string back & Xander fits it really well. 

We also viewed our bump & baby shots. They're great. We got a bump & baby pic as part of the shoot (present from friends) and have bought his digital copies of 10 which we can then print however we like. They're going on a secure website as well so if you'd like to see them all let me know & I'll pm the website details & password when I've got it.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura- what do you mean you are not convinced we'll need it? :huh: Do you mean the truck? :shrug: Think we're gonna have her at home :haha: lol! I sure hope not but the thought has crossed our minds more than once! In fact we got some delivery tips from doc yesterday just in case. Stuff like how to properly break waters if the bag doesn't break on it's own, etc. Dh has trained as a midwife and caught Teagen and aided in the birth of both dd's but we weren't opositive the process for breaking waters. Just inc ase 8-[ LOL!

Re: the truck. Now that we have driven it a couple days we get a note fromt he mechanic saying he's sorry he didn't come back yet :haha: :roll: MEN!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Re: my butt hurting...I looked online at pelvic muscles and how they spread...here's a pic of the ligaments and muscles spreeeeaaaddding out! :haha: The red lines are the muscles and ligaments :nope: Last night dh gave me a massage- it was awweesome! But he can only rub my butt for so long :haha: :rofl: Poor fella :)

https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o611/greyeyes3/pelvis_zps768bdc3e.jpg


----------



## lauraemily17

Yep, think you'll be having her at home!! I just can't see how you'll get to the hospital on time if she's so low already. Your body must be able to dilate super quick after doing it twice already.


----------



## lauraemily17

Ps - how great is your dh massaging your butt?! :D


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> Ps - how great is your dh massaging your butt?! :D

Pretty darned great! :haha:

And I hope we make it to the hospital...it's only a short drive. Literally we live on the corner, drive straight past two house, through the stop light, past two more houses- there is the hospital. So I hope we have that much time 8-[ lol!


----------



## shradha

Coy- waiting for the good news.......:happydance:...


----------



## Grey Eyes

shradha said:


> Coy- waiting for the good news.......:happydance:...

Thanks! I am waiting too :growlmad: lol! Babes is banging around in there tonight, quite in an irritating fashion ...My tummy bulges from one side to the other, then back again, then she shoves down on my cervix :roll: lol! So I am going to go get her even more stirred up by eating some ice cream :haha: Give her a good sugar rush then I'll try to sleep :dohh: lol!

How are you feeling?


----------



## Steph32

Grey Eyes said:


> shradha said:
> 
> 
> Coy- waiting for the good news.......:happydance:...
> 
> Thanks! I am waiting too :growlmad: lol! Babes is banging around in there tonight, quite in an irritating fashion ...My tummy bulges from one side to the other, then back again, then she shoves down on my cervix :roll: lol! So I am going to go get her even more stirred up by eating some ice cream :haha: Give her a good sugar rush then I'll try to sleep :dohh: lol!
> 
> How are you feeling?Click to expand...

She wants to come out! I remember that feeling, where you just can't believe there is any more room left and you wonder why they aren't just coming out already!


----------



## Steph32

shradha said:


> Steph- my MIL is in Canada with my SIL.....Unless my MIL tells someone....no one will do anything..
> 
> So sad your boobs are hurting......
> 
> Question time friends.......I am worried....when you were pregnant did any of you become hairy?:cry:
> Of late I am finding that my body is getting hairy.....in odd places...Like on my stomach... I always thought myself to be lucky as I am not hairy.... I have hardly any hair on my legs or hands...but now I can find some.....This silly hormones......

Yes, totally normal... unfortunately! AND you may also notice hair LOSS in pregnancy or while BF'ing... lots of hairy situations we have to deal with...


----------



## Steph32

lauraemily17 said:


> Steph - I think you probably don't have anything to worry about with Brandon's head control if he's so good at his tummy time but, I know if it was Xander I wouldn't be able to help worrying & would be going to see someone. Is he rolling over yet? Xander makes no real effort to roll over & is quite stiff in his back, I'm thinking he may be getting a bit behind on this now? He has however got really little legs compared to his body now so I don't think can get the leverage. His stiff back however means he's fab at sitting. He can stay up by himself for a few seconds now.
> 
> Huge congrats Alicia :hugs: when's your due date? It must be close to Brandon bday I think.

B is rolling over from tummy to back-- occasionally. It depends how tired he is. Sometimes he can't get the leverage, he gets the shoulder over but the legs don't follow. Some days he can do it no problem and it actually surprises me, because I still think it's early.. so don't worry. I remember Nicholas didn't do it until around 4 months or so.

And you're probably spot on about B's bday being around the same time as Alicia's due date. I got my BFP the same day as her! (10/10)


----------



## shradha

Grey Eyes said:


> shradha said:
> 
> 
> Coy- waiting for the good news.......:happydance:...
> 
> Thanks! I am waiting too :growlmad: lol! Babes is banging around in there tonight, quite in an irritating fashion ...My tummy bulges from one side to the other, then back again, then she shoves down on my cervix :roll: lol! So I am going to go get her even more stirred up by eating some ice cream :haha: Give her a good sugar rush then I'll try to sleep :dohh: lol!
> 
> How are you feeling?Click to expand...

Doing good.....keep getting cold.....now and then.... Again no movements of the baby.....but now my tailbone is hurting.......can't sit in one position for long....I have to keep shifting..... It's early to have a tailbone ache....I think....


----------



## shradha

Coy- I came in to check on you.....I guess you have gone to sleep....good have some rest.

Does the hair fall of by itself or do we need to apply some pack and all....


----------



## shradha

Steph- hair fall too...oh gosh......till now it's only freaking hair growth all over....


----------



## Grey Eyes

Shradha- nope, the hair falls out by itself :) Not a huge deal really, you won't notice any of it with babes in your arms! :thumbup: As far a sbody hair it just disappears and you won't notice...Head hair- you may notice in the shower or when you comb it but it's not like going bald or coming out in clumps, etc. What happens is during pregnancy all of your "shedding" so to speak can sort of be put on hold so it seems your hair gets thicker. Then after abes is born it gradually sheds out like normal. You may just notice more shedding :thumbup: Fun stuff for us women, eh? :haha:


----------



## Grey Eyes

AFM- I am irritable and tired today :growlmad: I got to bed about 1 a.m. then Kat woke me 5-6 times up to 5 a.m....then I couldn't sleep until about 6:30 and got up at 8:30. So I am verrrrry not happy today :growlmad: I got up and made dh breakfast then managed to get myself kicked out of the bathroom twice already just trying to shower and get my hair brushed! Aaaargh! We NEED 2 bathrooms :thumbup: lol! :loo: Anyway, Kat is on my naughty list today so she better be super good! :haha:

Re:babes. Felt some pains last night that kept me awake, woke me, etc, but no rythm and didn't come back :sadangel: lol! My hips still hurt but I am finding a bath or massage helps a lot- walking helps too for a bit :thumbup:

Gotta plan my day...School, I think, maybe ... a nap! :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-Sounds like my sleep habit last night :haha: Hope babes comes soon for you :hugs:

AFM, well last night I didnt really get any sleep at all. I kept waking up because of a darn toothache :dohh: But now its better so i was able to sleep for a few hours this morning :thumbup: I spoke to DH this morning before he went to class and he passed his physical training test so im proud of him :hugs: Also, I have to go down to Miami today to move some bags from my MIL's house to my SIL's. Unfortunately, they are kicking my MIL out her house and she has by Nov. 8th to move out :nope: Which sucks because they are kicking her out before Thanksgiving :growlmad: So she is going to move in with me. I love her to pieces but I dont know how thats going to work. Hopefully, we dont end up biting each other's head off because we both want to be the controlling one of the house :haha: So we just got to wait and see. Also, im on cd11 and im continuing to take the prenatal vitamins. Atleast from NOT dtd..I can tell that the vitamins make me sleepy and i have LOADS of watery discharge nonstop every day. So now I know the side effects that comes with the prenatals and wont get it mixed up once the time comes around where im in the tww :thumbup: Im waiting for the health insurance to be processed. I have to call today to see if it is processed. I already found my primary and ob/gyn. Just so happens my primary specializes in hormonal therapy etc so thats great because I might can just be able to go to her about the cysts and everything and not the ob/gyn :happydance: Also she is in the family practice field so thats good. Im just ready to schedule an appt. And the SUPER UBER DUPER :haha: good thing about the new health insurance is......we dont have to pay ANYTHING!!!! I just walk in, get serviced and come out with results :happydance: So im extra happy now. Im going to most likely schedule the appt next week if i can get the insurance in time or see when she is available for new patients and then see her and work from there. Can't wait until my story becomes a success story.


----------



## Grey Eyes

mzswizz said:


> Coy-Sounds like my sleep habit last night :haha: Hope babes comes soon for you :hugs:
> 
> AFM, well last night I didnt really get any sleep at all. I kept waking up because of a darn toothache :dohh: But now its better so i was able to sleep for a few hours this morning :thumbup: I spoke to DH this morning before he went to class and he passed his physical training test so im proud of him :hugs: Also, I have to go down to Miami today to move some bags from my MIL's house to my SIL's. Unfortunately, they are kicking my MIL out her house and she has by Nov. 8th to move out :nope: Which sucks because they are kicking her out before Thanksgiving :growlmad: So she is going to move in with me. I love her to pieces but I dont know how thats going to work. Hopefully, we dont end up biting each other's head off because we both want to be the controlling one of the house :haha: So we just got to wait and see. Also, im on cd11 and im continuing to take the prenatal vitamins. Atleast from NOT dtd..I can tell that the vitamins make me sleepy and i have LOADS of watery discharge nonstop every day. So now I know the side effects that comes with the prenatals and wont get it mixed up once the time comes around where im in the tww :thumbup: Im waiting for the health insurance to be processed. I have to call today to see if it is processed. I already found my primary and ob/gyn. Just so happens my primary specializes in hormonal therapy etc so thats great because I might can just be able to go to her about the cysts and everything and not the ob/gyn :happydance: Also she is in the family practice field so thats good. Im just ready to schedule an appt. And the SUPER UBER DUPER :haha: good thing about the new health insurance is......we dont have to pay ANYTHING!!!! I just walk in, get serviced and come out with results :happydance: So im extra happy now. Im going to most likely schedule the appt next week if i can get the insurance in time or see when she is available for new patients and then see her and work from there. Can't wait until my story becomes a success story.

Patrice- that is all awesome news! :thumbup: Nuts(sort of) about having MIL move in withyou-- but it does sound as though you get along so maybe it won't be too bad? I couldn't deal with another woman in the house, I am far too controlling! :rofl: lol! My 8 year old challenges me :roll: Aaargh! Would she be living in your house then once you move? Sucks they are kicking her out before Thanksgiving though!

Re: insurance, etc. Aweosme! That's the way I like it too :) And sounds like you have located some good doctors so may get more answers that you need :thumbup: Funny about the prenatals...what brand are they? I haven't noticed anything like that from taking prenatals :shrug: but then I have not always been the greatest at keeping track of my body until the last year or so :blush:

And I am positive of your impending success story! Bound to happen :thumbup: and maybe you are in a better position now both financially, career wise,e tc, for it to happen :huh: 

Probably gonna get cold this iwnter--are you shopping fall clothes yet?:haha: A warm coat, some Ugs, lol! :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-Well hopefully she get a new place before I move out, if not she can stay until she get on her feet. I have been shopping already and Im still doing shopping..women and their shopping huh :haha: And i think its spring valley prenatals vitamins.


----------



## Grey Eyes

SO I was exhausted and decided to take a warm relaxing bath. I locked the bathroom door, lit a rose candle and soaked for about half an hour. Bliss :cloud9: No one knocked on the door :shock: or needed me for anything :shrug:

Then I got out. I peeked into the dd's room which- for some funny reason I expected to still be clean, neat, and tidy.

Nope. I found pillows flung everywhere, blankets torn from the bed, sheets scattered...toys mixed amidst the blanket mess, barbies everywhere, a loud cartoon playing on tv, one child bouncing wildly on the bed..and the other. Ahhh, the other. My 3 year old dd. She looked the perfect angel. Naked except for her little kid panties (of course- what else!) standing on one leg in middle of the bed, arms outstretched, with her golden curls bouncing around her face and a perfect red lip pucker--while she spouted water fountain style through the air. And right into the middle of the bed.

So now they have a nice wet bed for bedtime. :wacko:

Kids! :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

:haha: Wow I can just picture what was going through your mind when you saw that :haha: Seems like the girls were having their own girls night in while mommy is away.


----------



## shradha

Coy- I know kids are naughty at times but they are real darlings:hugs:.... Your babies are very sweet and pretty:kiss:....


----------



## shradha

Patrice- that was very sad that MIL has to go........ 
Re controlling house- I don't mind anyone controlling the house as long as I am not bossed around and stopped at anything i do...:shrug: but I guess it is impossible. 
Don't worry everything will go fine. Your checkup will go good. :thumbup:

Enjoy your shopping time.....


----------



## Grey Eyes

So last night about 8 pm I noticed what I assume to be Braxton Hicks. Very tight and hard around the tummy and kind of painful (just crampy) under the tummy and around to the sides. So I timed them as coming about every 15-20 minutes or so. I told dh and he gets all excited and says "you're having the baby!" :haha: I had to remind him that this could go on for days...to which he paid no mind. He hopped in the shower, got his stuff ready, (while I put dd's to bed) and excitedly asked me how I was feeling. I know he was hoping for some real contractions :haha: But nope. Just those blasted BH all night long. They were strong enough to wake me up about twice an hour though so I wonder if it is a prequel to labor? :huh: Anyway, poor dh was so excited he spent most of the night up waiting, lol, I finally went in (TWICE) about 4 am and told him if babes was on the way I needed him to be rested. I'd hate to go into labor, exhaust myself, then after babes is born have dh crash out! :haha: So he finally aquiesced to some sleep :) But I am hopeful this is a trigger to real labor!


----------



## SpudsMama

Fingers crossed Coy! :D


----------



## lauraemily17

Oh oh oh, excited!! Would be hopping about if wasn't holding a sleeping baby!! That has got to be the start of it surely?!?! I guess 24 hours from now she'll be here!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> Oh oh oh, excited!! Would be hopping about if wasn't holding a sleeping baby!! That has got to be the start of it surely?!?! I guess 24 hours from now she'll be here!!

I sure hope so! I have been walking a lot today even though it is cold and windy :cold: Nothing though but those crazy BH :growlmad: I think babes is tired as every time I get a BH I am sure she is affected by it. She usually gives a nudge or two after one is over and this happened all night, so poor baby is probably zonked in there! :haha: I am going to bang out my team assignment and maybe take another bath and try to relax...maybe that will start stuff up: :huh: As of now I am in middle of a BH and it gets pretty uncomfortable, like a twanging pain running from groin to groin under my tummy. It lasts for about a minute or so then fades :shrug: *sigh* Today would be a good day lol! Also, we just realized one of our lovely neighbors has shot out the headlight on our Suburban with a BB gun :growlmad: and the parts store is closed until MOnday :roll: So hope we don't have to drive at night! I guess one headlight is better than none (Laura, don't tell your dh, he's police, right? LOL! :haha:) don't need a ticket!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Annnnd....here's another BH....


----------



## lauraemily17

Grey Eyes said:


> lauraemily17 said:
> 
> 
> Oh oh oh, excited!! Would be hopping about if wasn't holding a sleeping baby!! That has got to be the start of it surely?!?! I guess 24 hours from now she'll be here!!
> 
> I sure hope so! I have been walking a lot today even though it is cold and windy :cold: Nothing though but those crazy BH :growlmad: I think babes is tired as every time I get a BH I am sure she is affected by it. She usually gives a nudge or two after one is over and this happened all night, so poor baby is probably zonked in there! :haha: I am going to bang out my team assignment and maybe take another bath and try to relax...maybe that will start stuff up: :huh: As of now I am in middle of a BH and it gets pretty uncomfortable, like a twanging pain running from groin to groin under my tummy. It lasts for about a minute or so then fades :shrug: *sigh* Today would be a good day lol! Also, we just realized one of our lovely neighbors has shot out the headlight on our Suburban with a BB gun :growlmad: and the parts store is closed until MOnday :roll: So hope we don't have to drive at night! I guess one headlight is better than none (Laura, don't tell your dh, he's police, right? LOL! :haha:) don't need a ticket!Click to expand...

If my hubby caught you in a car minus a headlight but in labour he's take you to the hospital, sirens blazing and everything! He's a sweety though not o e of the miserable jumped up police officers. He's actually got the second part of his Sergeants exam on Friday. Really hoping he passes it. 

Having not gone into labour naturally how can you tell when a bh becomes a contraction? What you're describing is what I thought a contraction was.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura- the difference between what I am experiencing now and what I experienced as contractions with my other 2 pregnancies is the lack of excruciating pain! :haha: It would be soooo freaking awesome if this was it and no pain :rofl: but I don't think I'm gonna be that lucky :nope: This is a contraction but not painful really. I mean I feel a tightening around the tummy that is pretty extreme, plus the really uncomfortable "pulling" sensation of the muscle under my belly from groin to groin...which in my labors before was all-consuming pain :shrug:


----------



## Grey Eyes

I guess what I am waiting for is "crunch time" as I call it :haha: From crunch time to baby is probably going to be very painful and brief (I hope brief :) )


----------



## shradha

Coy- are you still online? How are you feeling now? Has the contractions begun? By the way what is BH. Your dh must be waiting.... It must be like so near yet far...can understand the feeling....I am waiting for my baby to come out....although it's too early....:happydance:

Do we really have to go through so much of pain and trouble before labour? My gosh!! So I have to be ready for all this...... Hats off to all of you..... 
Coy this is your third time and you are taking it so wonderfully :hugs:.... I guess I am weak hearted and very scared of all this..... I always thought about the good things never ever even think that with hood also comes a bit of hardship:dohh:.....


----------



## shradha

Laura- convey my best wishes to dh for his exams..... 
Is it getting cold there? Here it's still hot. No sign of rain.....


----------



## shradha

Went for blood test as the doctor had recommended....everything thing is normal.... My fasting sugar is stuck to 98..... Thyroid is normal. Going to the endo doctor on Tuesday and scan on wednesday.

This cold is making my life miserable.....what is bad is the continuos sneezing..... It's like an allergy.... Comes stays for few hours and goes......again comes.


----------



## lauraemily17

Shradha - that's great news all your numbers are good. Can't wait to see your scan pics. It's horrible having a cold when pregnant. I had a few, rest as much as possible & keep your fluids up. 

Coy - any excruciating pain yet?!?? Hate to wish it on you be we want to meet your princess!! 

It's Xander christening today. Kind of looking forward to it & nervous as its not at a great time for his moods, 3pm, just as the afternoon fussiness starts! Hopefully he'll be distracted by lots of people. 

Weather today is beautiful So far. Cold but beautiful blue sky to our surprise. Bad weather follows us for all our significant events. All day torrential rain on our wedding day & hail the size of golf balls the day Xander was born, the hail storm was the worst for decades actually going through garage roofs & denting cars!!


----------



## SpudsMama

Aw, Xander's christening will be great, make sure you take plenty of piccies!! Hopefully with all that will be going on around him he won't be fussy :thumbup:


----------



## shradha

Laura- Don't worry Xander will be fine. He is a sweetheart :hugs:.

Emma- how is Phoebe? How are you doing? 

Coy- where are you? Is it baby time?


----------



## SpudsMama

We're fine thanks Shradha, Phoebe is 7 weeks old today! :shock: She's just been moved from her little carrycot to the big cot, she's growing up fast :cloud9: How's your pregnancy going? Has the MS gone now?


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies! :hi:

*Shradha*- thanks, yep there is a lot of discomfort to pregnancy but a lot of joy that comes too :thumbup: The good waaay makes up for the bad :hugs: Nothing to be afraid of by the way, this women have been doing since the beginning of time! Pain is fleeting :) Can't wait for your scan, I sure hope you post pics!

*Emma-* how are you and your little gal doing? :hugs:

*Laura-* nope :nope: no excruciating pain yet :haha: Soon though I bet. I know right, I don't wish it on me either but I know it is coming...soon as they come they will go and then we'll have our brand new little family member, can't wait! Will you post pics of Xander's christening? Hope it all goes smoothly for you! :thumbup: No hailstones :rofl:

*Patrice*- how are you? :huh: Still shopping??

Where's *Alicia*??


----------



## Grey Eyes

shradha said:


> Coy- are you still online? How are you feeling now? Has the contractions begun? *By the way what is BH.* Your dh must be waiting.... It must be like so near yet far...can understand the feeling....I am waiting for my baby to come out....although it's too early....:happydance:
> 
> Do we really have to go through so much of pain and trouble before labour? My gosh!! So I have to be ready for all this...... Hats off to all of you.....
> Coy this is your third time and you are taking it so wonderfully :hugs:.... I guess I am weak hearted and very scared of all this..... I always thought about the good things never ever even think that with hood also comes a bit of hardship:dohh:.....

BH is "Braxton Hicks" Braxton Hicks are practice contractions that your body goes through to prepare for labor. They are supposed to strengthen your uterus, etc, for final labor. I have had them with my other pregnancies but I don't remember them being this strong or this frequent 8-[


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura- lol, I was just reading online about contraction pain ....I felt so bad when I was in labor because dh would try to rub my back etc and I would screama t him to get his hands off! :rofl: It was like wherever he touched a muscle cramp would begin...I just read online that some lady couldn't talk through her contractions (very nearly impossible to do) and would scream at other people to shut up too :haha: Sounds about right!

I keep getting these what I am assuming are contractions...It starts in my left side and travels under my belly into my pelvic area, tightens very painfully and sharply, holds for about 30-40 seconds then fades... :shrug: What were your contractions like? Could you talk through them? :huh:


----------



## lauraemily17

I was induced so my contractions weren't exactly normal (apparently!!) they started in my back as well as I was in back labour for most of it. Just like you though I could bear for dh to touch my back, I wanted to scratch his eyes out if he did!! I needed pressure against the whole back so would sit right up against the raised bed or chair & kindof rock gently. 

I'm trying to remember what the contractions were like but it's so hard, it's all kind of a blur now!! So start with it was like an almost deep stabbing pain in my lower back. But stab as in a knife going in & being turned around & then pulled out!! This got gradually 
more painful & went from lasting 45 secs to a minute & a half. It only got me to 3cm though even after having them for 24 hours!! They did however get even stronger once they broke my waters & were almost back to back. It never really was noticeable in my front though until near the end when it felt like my bump was going to crush my insides with the pressure & pain. It was actually when I was ready to push but I hadn't associated the unbearable pressure with my body actually trying to push him out. 

From what you're describing though I think it's worth a trip to l & d just to get checked over as it really could be the start of it. It certainly sounds like contractions. 

Everything turned out great for the christening. The weather stayed beautiful all day, bright sunshine & blue skies. Everyone enjoyed the afternoon & Xander was as good as gold. Only cried a tiny bit after getting his head wet & occassionally when being passed around. We didn't get a chance to take pics but my sil has taken loads for us. When I have copies I'll put some up for you to see. There may however be some up on Facebook before then as a few people took pics.


----------



## lauraemily17

Re being able to talk through them, I could well into labour. The only thing that stopped me in the later staged was sucking on the gas & air. If you have a good breathing technique & a lot of self control I think it's easier to talk through the contractions & can make how severe they are misleading. My yoga teacher told us to make out we couldn't talk very well just to be taken seriously!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Haha, that's funny your yoga teacher telling you that! :haha: When I had an accident and had to have surgery on my tooth I kept telling the dentist I could feel everything...By time he got done injecting me my whole head was numb :rofl: Good policy for pain relief! But my labors have gone so fast in the past that I never had time for any :shrug: It's olay though- and no way can I talk during a contraction, I can yell though! :haha: Gotta great handle on the yelling part lol...

I just got back from a walk with the dd's...nice and sunny warm with a crisp aumtun breeze :cloud9: Soooo nice :) I dread the drudgery of winter when the dd's can't play out as much :nope: Does it get super cold where you live in winter?


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hm. Well, I am making about 3 days worth of lasagna tonight...I can't seem to cook small when I want to :sad1: lol! Anyway great time for babes to be born so I won't have to cook! :haha: OMG I wish I knew of a way to hurry this process along!

Shradha- excellent fasting BS btw! I forgot to mention that, it sounds like you are doing so well :thumbup:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Well, scratch that thought....my family was apparently starving and 3 days worth of lasgana is...pretty much gone :rofl:


----------



## SpudsMama

I'm like you Laura, my labour is pretty much all a blur now... However, the feeling of those contractions is still very vivid :haha: I had them in my back too, but my bump as well, and it felt as though I was being tightly squeezed, like a sharp pressure pain. 

Coy you've just reminded me of when I had to go to the dentist to have two teeth taken out (I have a small mouth so two teeth have grown higher up on the gum which makes me look like I have fangs :haha:). Anyway, I was given the local anaesthetic, 4 shots of it, and when she started to get the first one out I felt EVERYTHING! Needless to say, I still have my fangs... I never went back!


----------



## Grey Eyes

SpudsMama said:


> I'm like you Laura, my labour is pretty much all a blur now... However, the feeling of those contractions is still very vivid :haha: I had them in my back too, but my bump as well, and it felt as though I was being tightly squeezed, like a sharp pressure pain.
> 
> Coy you've just reminded me of when I had to go to the dentist to have two teeth taken out (I have a small mouth so two teeth have grown higher up on the gum which makes me look like I have fangs :haha:). Anyway, I was given the local anaesthetic, 4 shots of it, and when she started to get the first one out I felt EVERYTHING! Needless to say, I still have my fangs... I never went back!

Yes, I lie my butt off and tell them I can feel everything when I can barely move my lips they are so numb! :haha: Makes me think your dentist didn't know her butt from apple butter since she gave you 4 shots :saywhat: and you could still feel it :nope: Keep those fangs! You may need them someday, lol


----------



## lauraemily17

I wish I was lying about feeling the pain. On my third epi with 2 top ups they didn't believe me. Kept saying it takes time but was working. That was until they turned me on my side to push & saw a load of blood & fluid all over the bed as the line wasn't in properly & most of it had come back out!! Not that they told me that at the time, it was dh later!!

It doesn't usually get properly cold in the uk until January Coy, when its usually around 0degrees C. Autumn however I think is a little colder than usual this year, it was 4 degrees yesterday morning although did warm up to 10 as it was such a clear day. I would just love for it to be a white Xmas this year. We had one 2 years ago, the first in my lifetime I can remember. It was beautiful. Last year however it was pretty warm. Our weather really is just random!


----------



## shradha

Coy- thanx for the reassurance:hugs:.....hmmm I guess I should not get worried ....just go with the flow.......
I would definately post the scan pics.....really wish they are clear this time...one question....do you all drink loads of water for the scan.....first scan I drank almost 2 litres of water.....but you see I had a hard time controlling not to go to the washroom..... Last time I just drank 1 glass of water . I was feeling ok.....they make us wait for a long time before scan.....will this make any difference in the scan?


----------



## shradha

Laura- glad everything went good..... Xander was the centre of attraction.....it was his day. Waiting for the pics...:happydance:
It is 4 degree there...wow...here it's still 34 degrees....hottttt....In winters ... it is only 14 degree min.... nov end or dec it cools down. I wish I could see snowfall....

Emma- Phoebe is 7 weeks already....wow...time flies.....MS has 80% gone....but aches and body pains have started.....

Steph- how are you and kids doing?

Alicia- must be taking rest....I guess MS has got to her.....

Patrice- where are you?


----------



## mzswizz

Hello ladies. Sorry I have been MIA...I just been busy taking care of the household, helping my MIL, celebrating my niece's 10 yr birthday yesterday and planning for the trip next month whew. So i been a busy little bee :haha: Well im cd14 :shock: time flies i should say. And i've been pretty good at keeping my word about not temping etc until I move and am able to be with DH. I can't wait for the big move. Atleast DH would be able to live off base with me :happydance: So we really would be starting the ttc process. I'm patiently awaiting for the insurance to be processed, waiting for thanksgiving to leave to see DH and waiting to move. Also hoping that I get AF BEFORE i go on this trip and hopefully, in the back of my mind, have a chance to conceive during this trip but we shall see.


----------



## lauraemily17

I don't think it's as important to drink water for the 20 week scan. It's needed at 12 weeks to lift the uterus & make it easier to see the baby but by 20 weeks everythings a lot bigger. It certainly wouldn't hurt though to drink some water but no need for it to be as much as 2 litres!! You poor thing must have been in agony! I was told a pint is plenty.


----------



## Steph32

Hmm Coy, no baby yet? I would've thought by now that once you starte having stronger contractions that it would go fast, being that it's your 3rd! I know that things absolutely dragged for me with N.... ughhhhh..... contractions that kept me from sleeping for 4 days... and with B they only kept me up for 1 night and by next afternoon I was heading to the hospital. Have your contractions been getting regular yet?

Shradha, for 20 week scan (well it was 18 for me) I remember being told to drink 16 oz of water about 1 hr-30 min before. So not too much and not too little.

Re: pain, yes you kind of forget, it does become a blur... that's why we keep doing it again! With N it was more of a blur because I was delirious and lacking sleep. With B I was very aware that it hurt like hell... the one thing that helped was being in the shower and having the water run right on my tummy. It still was excruciating but somehow it took a little bit of the edge off, and it was a distraction. I had my dh, doula AND midwife with me so lots of support. BUT, at the time it did feel like too much, too many hands touching me. When it comes down to it, it was like I really wanted to be by myself as I was totally in my own head. Having others there was annoying at times. It's like people trying to help your pain but there's nothing they can do about it, so it was like-- STOP! Shut up!! :haha:

I sooooo remember the ring of fire this last time... did not feel it first time for whatever reason. But, yeah..... ring of hell!!!!! That's the point where you're like, sh*t there's no going back now, what do I do?!?! Help me!! But go away!! No help!! :haha: I screamed at the nurse "I am NEVER doing this again!"

No but really... not to scare some of you... it was ALL worth it. The endorphins and the oxytocin kick in and you are suddenly in bliss!


----------



## Steph32

Laura- do you have pics from the christening? I'll have to check fb.

Patrice- so are you skipping this cycle then? Sounds like you are busy and I guess that's good so you can get settled with your move. And also cause your waiting for insurance right?

Afm, I have a cold and so does N (but giving him some saved BM is really helping!) Hoping B doesn't catch it but because we're in such close quarters all the time I don't see how I can prevent it. But hopefully bf'ing will either stave it off or lessen the severity.


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-Yes i am skipping this cycle. Im waiting for the insurance to get processed but right now, Im pretty much waiting until I go to the doc before going back to opks, temping etc because I feel that hey if i go to the doctor, they can do all the tracking for me :haha: So it's going to take alot of stress off my back and also i've been pretty busy to keep up with my cycle and with dh changing schedule..temping would be hard to do so im just waiting to get settled in with everything. Also, hoping you all feel better and Brandon doesnt get sick :thumbup:


----------



## shradha

Thank god that is a relief..... Specially now I can't hold my bladder for long as could earlier....... 
Today baby was very active.....suddenly I could feel continuous fluttering.... Or else I have to wait and keep talking to get a small response.....:happydance:...


----------



## shradha

Steph- you take care...I know you are worried about Brandon....sometimes things are not in our hands.....


----------



## Grey Eyes

*Laura*- re:lying about pain. I lied at the dentist office is all...:blush:...I couldn't possibly lie about labor pain :haha:

*Steph*- lol, I love oyur descriptive of labor pain :rofl: Pretty spot on if you ask me! Yes, it is difficult to concentrate on handling the pain when you have folks trying to make it better. There really is nothing they can do :shrug: but get out of the way :haha: BTW the cramps I have been having are just the BH I think, nothing at all like my active labor cramps that's why I haven't even called the doc about it. They get strong enough to wake me up which is why I am getting nervous and prepping my room for labor :haha: Just in case 8-[ lol. I get an occasional painful cramp but nope, nothing regular :shrug: 
*
Shradha*- as Steph mentioned not really neccessary to drink tons of water as babes will be plenty big to see :thumbup: The first scans are toughest because oyu have to hold so much liquid! What date is your scan? :huh:

*Patrice*- hope your move happens quick and easy for you so you can get set up at "home" and settled in :thumbup: before winter hits hard!

*AFM*- twiddling my thumbs here waiting. New moon is tonight but now I am not so sure how it affects cycle :shrug: T was born on a half moon, Kat was born on a crescent moon, so....I have no clue at this point :haha: My BH are pretty steady which is good for toning and strengthening the uterus. I have been walking alot but thinking of stepping that up too just to see if it helps. Dh thinks it will but I'm like "I can't just walk walk walk forEVER!" :rofl: I honestly don't think it's my fault she hasn't been born yet. I tried everything with Kat and she was almost two weeks late :sad1: but she was born perfect so :shrug: *sigh*


----------



## lauraemily17

I can't believe you are oy 5 days away from your due date Coy. I was so certain you were going to be weeks early!! 

Steph - hope you & Nicholas feel better soon. I think Xander got off lighter than me with his cold which I hope was down to the little bit of breast feeding I do. 

I've lit 2 candles for my angels this evening. We did it last year as well & little did I know I had actually conceived Xander by then!! I am so grateful now to my angels for giving me my precious rainbow baby Xander. 

Thinking of all of your angels too.

Ashley - you are hugely in my thoughts today with the devasting loss of Liam & Malachi. I know how hard I found my early losses so can only imagine your pain. I'm sure they are looking down on their Mummy, Daddy & brothers & sister & know they are loved & missed. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Grey Eyes

I thought I would be weeks early too! :shrug: I mean, she has been super-engaged for weeks now! Aaargh! :argh:


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-I hope she comes soon :hugs:

AFM, im on cd15. I finally got the new health insurance processed and that's going to be effective November 1st. But Im going to wait until I'm with DH to go to the doctor so we both can find out and I dont just go by myself. I really need my support system. For some odd reason, DH and I both have that "prepare for the worst mentallity" in which we both said was pretty bad to do, so we are just going to go in and find out what's wrong. I have been tossing and turning all night so not really any sleep for me. Also, a tooth that has been causing pain, popped out on its own :shock: I think something hit it when I was eating but atleast I dont have to deal with pain :thumbup: Now if only my wisdom teeth would pop out on their own..would save me a trip to the dentist :haha: 36 more days until Im on vacation in Connecticut with DH :happydance: Im super happy. And then DH graduates on Nov. 30th and I move to Connecticut around the beginning of December after I come back which is Dec. 3rd! Atleast I will be up there before Christmas and my birthday. My DH already bought me my gift and its an IPOD eeeekkk :happydance: I needed a new one so he bought me a 160GB IPOD Classic :happydance: He knows just what to buy me. Now I got to think of what to buy him for Christmas. Im hoping to atleast be able to ttc during the trip if not then December definitely. And the funny thing is...if we conceive December (my birth month)...beanie would be due in September (DH's birth month) which DH was always hoping would happen secretly :haha: But we shall see. As for as my body goes, I just been taking the prenatals but I get too much cm. Yes, I know it sounds weird to complain about cm but seriously, I either have to put a panty liner on or end up changing underwear in midday because it leaks out as if its the after result of dtd :shrug: Don't know whats going on neither. Thought it could be like early ovulation or something :shrug: My cycles are being all over the place. The earliest for my cycle to start was I think 16 days and the longest 52 days so thats my new range instead of 35 days now. So now we just :coffee: Also, today, I have to enroll in dental insurance so getting all the enrollment etc out the way so I can start the health and dental process. Most likely going to do the dental work before the health because I want to be pain free before ttc but we shall see.


----------



## shradha

Coy- scan is tommorrow..... Had a tough time before. Now will only drink one cup......

Laura- yes your angels are always looking out for you....they love you too...

Steph- hope your cold has reduced.....how is Nicholas?

Patrice- keeping fingers crossed 

I keep hearing from you guys about health insurance..... Here we don't have one..... I feel because we don't have insurance the doctors just want to make money....


----------



## ALPDULUTH

Hi ladies! I promised at POAS pic of my BFP, well here it is! I believe I'm roughly 6 weeks today :) I have my first OB visit on Oct 30th and will definitely update then! Sorry for the few and far between posts but my photography business is keeping me on my toes!

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8095102420/


----------



## ALPDULUTH

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8095102420/


----------



## Steph32

Alicia- is it just me or can we not see the pic? Congrats on being 6 weeks! When is your first dr's appt?

Coy- Can't believe there is no baby yet! You might possibly go over your due date, which none of us thought would happen. One of your girls was 2 weeks overdue, yeah?

Patrice- 160gb?? Didn't even know they sell those! I have a REALLY old school one from 2003, one of the first generation ones, still works! It's 40gb and I thought that was a lot.

Nicholas is feeling better, thanks guys for asking! It really didn't develop into much at all and I really think the BM helped! So awesome, it's like a natural medicine or dare I say cure! Brandon hasn't gotten sick yet either, knock on wood!

Re: insurance, I have medical but we cancelled our dental about a year ago. We were paying more for insurance than we were for the procedures, so it didn't make sense. Now, ironically, I have so much dental work that needs to be done and no insurance for it! Pregnancy and bf'ing have messed up my teeth.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Nuts! I can't see the pic :nope:


----------



## Steph32

ALPDULUTH said:


> Hi ladies! I promised at POAS pic of my BFP, well here it is! I believe I'm roughly 6 weeks today :) I have my first OB visit on Oct 30th and will definitely update then! Sorry for the few and far between posts but my photography business is keeping me on my toes!
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8095102420/

Oops, just saw you wrote about your first OB visit, I still have baby brain :dohh:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph- yes, Kat was 2 weeks overdue- I suuuure hope that isn't the case with this one :nope: lol! I am doing everything I can though- I even went out and chopped wood today! :haha: Dh did do and I don't think he realized I was in the back yard swinging the axe :blush: but I thought maybe the additional activity would help :shrug: I would go walking but it is howling wind and rain today....


----------



## Steph32

BTW Laura-- My iphone finally left the warehouse and is being shipped to me right now! :happydance:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Alicia- I didn't know you were a photographer! Me too! :hugs: I love it- so fun and creative when you have the time :thumbup:

AFM- my next appointment is tomorrow ...would be nice to skip it and just have a baby :growlmad:


----------



## Grey Eyes

OMG my kids are crazy tonight....no sooner than I said it was bedtime but they started climbing the walls. Literally :wacko: And singing Michael Jackson's "Billy Jean". :roll:


----------



## SLCMommy

Hey everyone. Just an update on me:

Been bleeding since I had Malachi last month. Started off as a yucky brown, now has become bright red. I'm on the Aleese birth control, which I should have a "real" AF in about two weeks when I'm on the placebo part of my pack. Not sure if I'll bleed straight threw or what. I'm on it to keep me from getting pregnant until I'm "ready" - medically and emotionally, I guess. I'm so darn angry but what can I do? 

I see the RE on October 28th. Not sure if I'll go though. Can't really afford anymore medical bills. Depression has sunk it's nasty teeth inside of my veins, so I have an appointment on Thursday to see my GP doctor to talk about it, and see if I can get on something. 

Met my sponsor today for my entrance into the Roman Catholic Church. I'll be officially a Catholic on December 15th. 

I have an achy tooth :( I had jaw surgery years ago and it basically KILLED the blood supply to my back teeth on both sides, but one tooth in particular is getting worse and worse with pain, others don't both me. Last time I seen a dentist he said I could get a root canal on that tooth. I've never had one but nightmares came to me as I laid on that chair, thinking of all the horrible scenes from movies I've seen about people and root canals! :( My husband needs his wisdom teeth removed, too. LOL. Found out both my boys will need glasses, so in the end everyone in my little family, including myself needs glasses. Except I haven't worn mine in months cause I lost it and coverage doesn't start for new eyewear until January. Psh.

DH is in the process of getting pre-approved for a mortgage.


----------



## shradha

What a waste of a day.......theses people are so irresponsible.:growlmad: a quick update.
I was supposed to have my scan today. I had made the appointment 1 month in advance. We all went to the gyn.....all excited and she tells me oops so sorry no scan today....we already have so many patients for scan...pls come on Friday. I got wild....I told her doctor.....at least you should have cancelled our appointment in phone.... It takes us 1 hr to reach here.....it is raining now and the roads are very bad.... She just said sorry.... See you later....I was so annoyed.....my mom gave her nicely. Sorry friends will catch up later....my whole body is paining....roads have become so bad.....


----------



## lauraemily17

Good to hear from you Ashley. Given the year you have had it us understandable you feel so low, going to your Drs is a good decision. Do you attend any support groups as well to talk through how you feel with others in the same situation? Re the root canal, I've had 2. There's no worse than any other filling. Just take longer & have a weird x ray half way through with pins sticking out of the gum!! They numb you good and proper though so don't feel a thing. 

Shradha - I would be crazy mad too if they did that to me!! Hope you made it home safely. 

Coy - have the girls tired themselves out for bed now?! They have such a lot of spirit. 

Steph - yay for the iPhone 5 coming. Do you have an arrival date?

Afm - af arrived giving me a 27 day cycle, back to what it was before I was pregnant. I'm quite surprised its settled so quickly. I'm also not getting the really bad cramps any more, bonus!! I'm going to start taking the odd temp when I remember to see if I'm ovulating & how my progesterone may be post ovulation. 

Question re babies sleeping. Xander lives his sleep which is great and sleeps later in the morning if he's settled later at night. I don't wake him in the morning unless I really have to (of the cat does!!) so he can be awake anytime between 6 & 9. Should I be deciding on a set time he should be awake by & waking him at that time everyday?


----------



## SpudsMama

It's good to hear from you Ashley, I'm glad you're seeing your GP about the depression. You're taking all of the right steps to get your forever baby :hugs:

I'm sorry your scan got postponed Shradha, so annoying :nope: It'll be worth the wait though! 

Laura, personally I just let Phoebe sleep in to whatever time she wants atm, but I'm just letting her do her own thing right now. But maybe if you're trying to establish a routine with Xander you should wake him? Would you run the risk of him being grumpy for a while though, because that's how Phoebe gets if she's disturbed during a deep sleep.


----------



## Steph32

Shradha- I'd be steaming mad too. They should have a protocol in place for those kinds of things. I mean, what's the point of having an appt if they just tell you to leave if it's too crowded. Hope they will see you on Friday, sorry you have to drive so far...

Ashley- It might be a wise decision to wait to see the RE. If you are on the pill then they wouldn't be able to get accurate tests from you anyway, ie hormone levels etc... And if you don't plan on ttc for a while, it wouldn't make sense to go right now... I would go when you're about to go off the pill and you're ready to start trying again. The doctor will need a good baseline of where you're at when you start ttc. Oh, and root canals aren't so bad. I had one when I was 10! They just numb you up like a regular cavity, you don't have to be put out or anything. You won't feel anything, they just take a little longer. 

Laura- I'm with the philosophy of never wake a sleeping baby. Sleep is so precious, so unless we have somewhere to be or something, I let the baby sleep. It DID get us into trouble with Nicholas though, when he was older and taking one afternoon nap a day, he would sleep forever... sometimes well into the evening, when other kids would be going to sleep for the night! So sometimes he wouldn't go to bed until midnight or something. But we just never wanted to wake him up, both because he needed the sleep but also because we got used to enjoying that break time :) But he's on a good schedule now... sleeps from 8pm to 7am. Brandon sleeps A LOT, and I just let him dictate his own sleep schedule, as long as he's got all his feedings in for the day.


----------



## Steph32

Oh and my iphone will be here tomorrow :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Steph32

Hmmm no posts from Coy today. Baby maybe?? :winkwink:


----------



## Grey Eyes

*Ashley- *I agree it is wise to see your Doc about the depression. And yes, if you can afford it please keep your appointment with RE, you are a very special and very important lady! Try to stay positive and focus on positive things--I am excited that you are happy about becoming a Catholic soon! Good for you, this is one very positive thing and I am sure your new church family will be very supportive for you as well :hugs: :hugs:

*Shradha*- butt-kicking time! :growlmad: When I was prego with T and Kat we had to travel an hour and 20 minutes each way- I _hated_ getting cancelled! It is so thoughtless and inconsiderate on part of the hospital and MW's they should just take a moment to call :growlmad: Glad you got rescheduled though- be sure to call and confirm a few minutes before you leave home! :thumbup:

*Laura*- I agree with Steph- if it is morning let babes sleep :thumbup: I always try to wake babes though if it is getting close but not quite to bed time ... Just for a change and a feed and then sleep again. Awesome your cycles are back to normal! Way to go! One less stress to worry about :) And look at you charting already, where do you get your post labor energy?? 

*Steph- *I have no clue what an IPhone has to offer but I am excited for you! :rofl: Dh and I have always had the philosophy if we can't use it for business or staying in touch with each other we don't worry about it...but he did recently go out and purchase two new phones with cameras and a couple other "military-man" interests :haha: I'll be surprised if there's not a Swiss Army knife attached somewhere.....

*AFM*- No baby yet :growlmad: I slept soOOoo miserably last night- cramps in my calves and hips all night, plus it felt like babes was just going to squeeze down and all the way out on her own! I will say quite candidly that it is difficult to rest when all that is happening, ahem, *down there*. lol! I think she is a very determined little girl! :cloud9: She's about out now as it is, why wait for contractions? :rofl: I got up and took dh's shower slot :haha: Poor fella- he puts up with me though :haha: Doctor's appointment today, maybe we can find out what's up?:huh:


----------



## lauraemily17

Coy - is it bad that I'm disappointed that when your post doesn't start with "she's here!" or that you're in labour!! Hope your appointment shows there's been progression. Surely by now you could push her out simy sneezing a few times?! :haha:

Thanks for the advice. I shall be taking it & leaving him be in the mornings. He's got himself into a wonderful 3 hourly routine. Eat, play, nap, eat, play, nap etc. I'd hate to ruin it. I'm not entirely sure it's a permanent thing but I'm making the most of the predictability while it lasts!! 

Is it possible for a baby to have a mild tummy bug but not be at all bothered by it? Xander was throwing up a lot yesterday but I put it down to a bad reflux day which he has sometimes but he was just as bad this morning & ended up with a rash on his chin & cheek from all the vomit. His rash is better now & he's been less sicky this afternoon. Can't make up my mind if its a bug or just reflux, I was planning to visit a friend & her 5 week old baby but don't want to go if its a bug. What do you recon? Oh, he's had a couple if extra pooy nappies today but they've been the same watery yellow that they usually are, he's also been less hydrated with a lot less wet nappies than usual.


----------



## lauraemily17

A few piccies. 

First time in his high chair!! He's a bit lobsided as I hadn't tightened the straps yet. 

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/CC72C65F-6094-4E37-83D3-1BA59FB75F62-5355-0000039241E48A69.jpg

He was really happy in it playing with his new flutterby toy. (A Lamaze firefly!) it's the first time we've been able to eat dinner together at home before he is in bed for a loooooong time! Normally we end up taking it in turns to eat. He's only using his high chair for play time for the next few weeks so he's used to it when I start him on solids. 

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/128A39DC-AD6E-4385-BE3E-4F4A9718F0C4-5355-0000039271DD0641.jpg

Zebra baby

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/3486C18D-5D17-4AAC-8EEF-21FC33A1AEA5-5355-000003924776DFDE.jpg


----------



## SLCMommy

Xander is so precious!

Thanks for the suggestions, ladies :)


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura- I love the pics of Xander! I still say he has a gorgeous little face! Kissable :) And yes, they love the high chairs! Makes them feel bigger and grown up :hugs: Re: tummy bug....honestly it just sounds like he is adjusting to food again. The rash on his chin is probably fromt he lactic acid in the breast milk- I always had to clean their faces aftetr they ate or burped up so they didn't break out. And yes- it affects their bowel movements too :thumbup: If he doesn't seem uncomfortable you can probably scratch bug off the list!


And no problem being dissappointed in no baby yet! I am dissappointed too :sad1: lol!

*AFM-* well, doc was shocked yet again when he went "in" to check. He got his fingers in to the first knuckle and there was baby's head :haha: He said I am at 3 cm dilated and still about 85% effaced- which he said is extremely thin. As far as induction method he told dh and I to have a whole bunch of :sex: lol and nipple stimulation :growlmad: Now wouldn't I feel funny playing with my nipples? :rofl: lol, aw well.....anyway he said he'd be surprised to see us in another week as he thinks she'll come sooner but a big fat :shrug: !! Aaargh! I had to laugh at your sneeze comment! Doc actually said the same thing :rofl:

Oh yeah :sad1: I weigh 149 now! :sad2: Nuts! I have this mental block of 150...I don't want to hit that before she is born so she better hurry the heck up :growlmad: Maybe it was the jug of water I had just drank ...(excuses excuses) lol! I don't think I eat bad on general...Morning is a slice of toast. Afternoon I usually don't eat anything then for dinner I may have half a steak or some steamed chicken breast with vegetables. .. Oh and I eat a cup of ice cream every other day, maybe that's the problem....:sad1:


----------



## Grey Eyes

AFM- I had so many bad muscle cramps last night but skipped my warm bath so I am contemplating taking one tonight. For some reason my calf muscles on one side are killing me and threatening to cramp all the time :growlmad: Btw, I thought it was funny we were approached my two separate doctors today (one mine, one dh's) and told that the hospital staff is on full alert and readiness :rofl: and could we "please call before we come in" lol just to give them a heads up? :rofl: I thought that was funny! My dh had a doc appointment today too and his diabetic doctor was reassuring him that the hospital staff was nervous but ready! Do I LOOK like a troublemaker? :huh: I didn't think so...:nope: lol! 

...Dd's want to watch a scary Halloween movie (re: scary = Scooby Doo :haha:) so maybe I'll take a bath while they watch that. Then maybe I'll just go to sleep! :sleep:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Where is everyone? :sadangel:...


----------



## Grey Eyes

Oh yeah. Horrible, mortifying story....:nope:.....

While I get my check ups I want dh there because doc is a guy you know? Just my comfort level...any way, my 3 year old usually stands by my shoulders by the exam table and chats up the nurse. Not today. Nope, she happened to be at the _*foot*_ of the exam table.

:roll: Yes. She saw _*everything*_ :roll:

Then as doc is moving my cervix around and I am concentrating against the discomfort I hear this hesitant little voice asking daddy:

"Why is the doctor touching mommy's P.P. ?"

........:blush:.....:help:...:blush: ..:wacko:.. :blush:..:help: :help:

The doctor just snorted and sniggered of course and didn't say anything! :blush: Anyway her dad explained the baby comes out there (I explained that earlier but she must have forgotten) :dohh: :blush:


----------



## Steph32

Haha Coy that's too funny. Well, she's learning early... AND she's a girl, so she probably "gets it" more.... Nicholas came to almost all my dr appts and he never got anything... LOL... he's still confused why I sit down to pee, and he and daddy stand up!

Like Laura, everytime I log on here I expect to see a post saying she's here! Or voila, a picture or something! Haha, no pressure though, really... I remember what that's like!

Laura- I would attribute that to either teething, growth spurt or just his digestive system working out something that was in your milk. Nothing bad or anything, just maybe a new food or something. B has those days where he has more poopy diapers, and it's more runny and yellowish greenish looking... and he's a bit more fussy and tired and all of that. And babies skin is so delicate and new that it's easy to get a rash. I wouldn't worry about it, unless he had a fever or something. I see you have him in a high chair already, does that mean you'll be starting solids soon?

Oh and B also has the Lamaze firefly. We just got it a few days ago, he loves it!

Coy, re: Ash's RE appt, the main reason why I suggested holding off on it is because once you see them it is their job to do whatever they can to get you pregnant... and they like to start right away... so if she doesn't plan on getting pregnant again soon then it doesn't make sense to see them yet. And if you're on the pill, they won't be able to get a baseline of what your normal cycle is. And not to mention, seeing an RE can get very expensive!


----------



## Steph32

Brandon also has the cycle of eat, play, nap, eat, play, nap! All day! He cycles through them fast too. I think he has about 5 naps a day. Is that a lot? LOL


----------



## Steph32

Question- Have any of you heard of a condition called "diastasis recti?" I know, sounds like a type of dinosaur or something. Ha!! No really, it's where the muscle in the middle of your abdomen stretches out and splits open during pregnancy or postpartum? Causing weakness in the muscles and lower back pain? I came across this and after talking to my chiropractor it seems that I have it. It causes your tummy to pooch out more and you can feel a large gap between the muscles in your tummy. Having that muscle open and loose weakens your core strength causing your back to work harder and even puts stress on your organs. Yikes! I have a really hard time carrying B around and especially using a baby carrier. After 10 minutes or so my lower back is so incredibly sore, and my whole body just hurts. Anyway, there's supposedly this treatment for it developed by this lady named Julie Tupler, she has a program using different exercises so I might try some of them. This is new to me, never heard of it, nor have any of my doctors even mentioned it before. Supposedly it's common in pregnancy and it gets worse with each subsequent pregnancy until you treat it. Sometimes it resolves after giving birth and sometimes it doesn't. Looking back, it all makes sense because I was so huge this time around and my abdominal muscles stretched beyond belief, creating the extra lower back pain that I did not remember having at all with Nicholas.


----------



## shradha

Today I am back from the endo.....he was very happy with my progress.....Thyroids level well maintained...touchwood:happydance:.... now I have to go only after 2 months. He checked my weight and i found i have already gained 3 kg in 2 months.... he said you must only gain 1 kg per month...so far good..... today day was better.

Laura- I really loved Xander's pics.....he is seems to be very happy with his chair :happydance:now he feels he is growing big:hugs:.....Welcome to the same old AF:wacko:.... Your body is getting back to the normal
Was very tired yesterday....road was very bad...I had to soak myself up in hot water.


----------



## shradha

Coy- yea will call before starting tom......
Your little one must be shocked seeing all.....poor girl. I cant imagine myself in your position .....to expain to her....


----------



## shradha

Steph- This is the first time I am hearing about diastasis recti......you had this.....so sad.....it must been very painful.....


----------



## lauraemily17

Steph - I've heard of that condition when I read up on the linea nigra. I dont know a lot a out it though. Must be awful still having terrible back ache. Gotta say I dont miss that. I do however still have aching knees & ankles & STILL wake up with swollen hands everyday!! I reay did not appreciate how long it takes your body to go back to normal. I honestly thought I'd just have the weight to shift, how stupid was I?! :dohh:

It's funny how many people have that firefly. Xander's been eyeing up his friends a lot so thought I'd buy him his own. He just loves it. His little face lit up when I gave it to him!! 

Xander has 4 - 5 naps a day as well. He's actually recently upped his naps & his afternoon ones have got longer. I'm wondering if its because he's processing more of what's going on around him now.

I'm planning to start weaning in 3 weeks however for the first week it will be nothing more than baby rice at lunch time in addition to his normal formula & breast milk as I don't expect him to actually eat a lot. If he isn't at all interested I'll try again a week later. Xander hates everything new we try to start with so by starting quite early I'm hoping we can get him liking & able to enjoy solids by the time he needs them at 6 months. I'm worried that if I leave it until 6 months & he's slow to take solids he'll end up anaemic. I'm just getting him used to the high chair & I'm also starting him on a sippy cup with water so he's already adjusted to it by the time he has baby rice. Day 2 on the sippy cup, it got about 1 cm further into his mouth before he spit it out!! 

Coy - bless Kat. I can imagine her concern!! Are you still planning to have them with you during the birth? 

Shradha - 3kg is a good weight gain. Not too much at all I would have thought. Mind you I'm not a great judge I put way too much on!! Speaking of which I have finally started to loose weight again. I lost nothing for 2 months & have now lost 4lb!! My BMI is finally under 30 & I am no longer obese!! :happydance: still got a long way to go though!!


----------



## lauraemily17

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-19995084

Had to share this article about our rubbish weather I'm always whinging about!! It is officially "weird"!! Not impressed by the possible 10 - 20 years of wet summers :(


----------



## Steph32

That's interesting. Seems like everyone is experiencing weird weather. Today here it was hot and sunny, yet very windy... a very strange combination, especially for October.

Coy, I thought you might have been having a baby until I saw your FB post talking about the weather... I'm like, uhh I guess she's not in labor, otherwise she wouldn't be talking about how it's a nice sunny day! LOL


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies!

Steph and Laura...nope, no baby yet! :nope: Still waiting :coffee: EDD is tomorrow :shrug: maybe she'll be punctual lol! Yes, today was sunny so got a walk or two i before the wind picked up :growlmad: I got my school assignment done, dishes washed, watched "Person of Interest" with dh :cloud9:, brought in wood for the night and morning, and then read a Donald Duck book to my dd's...they are blissfully asleep now so maybe I'll take a warm relaxing shower and :sleep:

Laura- yes, def plan on having the dd's with us during the labor. There is no one that we trust to watch them, especially with that pervert eyeing them....we will keep them close! :hugs: They are quite settled about the matter though and getting pretty impatient to meet their new sister :) So cute about Xander and the firefly! What IS a firefly btw? :huh: Oh before I forget-- are they having the same problem in UK as in US with the rice? Some US rice growers slipped strictnine (sp) into the rice as a cleansing agent or some dumb thing and it is killing folks...so we have to be really careful where we get our baby rice cereal and our own adult rice :nope:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Oh ladies, before I forget... I started having shooting pains in my nipples last night :shrug: Any idea what this is about? :huh: Labor coming on maybe? :haha: That'd be awesome....


----------



## SpudsMama

No idea about the nipples Coy :shrug: I don't know what time it is where you are but happy due date!


----------



## Grey Eyes

It is 16 minutes past midnight here....I am just up finishing a load of laundry :growlmad: Thanks btw! I actually thought babes would be here before now! :rofl:


----------



## lauraemily17

We've been having similar weather Steph. It was 16 yesterday, warm for this time of year but its also quite windy. 

Not heard anything about problems with rice here, not sure where we import ours from. 

Here's the firefly, Xanders flutterby as we call it. It's got lots of different textiles & colours. 

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/2C4B607F-06A7-46A8-A8DD-638C42401676-6160-00000432A611ED74.jpg


----------



## shradha

Oh...no ..my whole reply disappeared......so I have to start again


----------



## shradha

I am just back after the scan......I couldn't see it.....when I yelled they said the baby is hiding now...how mean:growlmad:
Well mom and dh are very happy coz they could see the baby so clearly.....dh was so engrossed in looking at the face that he didn't see the hands and legs....he said the baby was making all sort of faces.... Mom never had a scan when she was having me....those days scan was rarely done.....so my scan was her first experience....she was excited seeing the butt, legs and hands.....of the baby.... 
Today after a lot of argument I got the baby's HB...140. The scan showed 1 week more so the DD is now 27th feb..... 
The scan pic is bad however I will post it....in the screen it was clear...when I asked the doc she said we don't want o show the clear pic as we don't want people to know the gender.......so sad....

The measurements
BPD- 54.1 mms
A.C- 152.8mms
F.L- 36.7mms

Fetal weight- 410gms

Good news is placenta has moved up from low lying it's now fundal left lateral
I was just looking for information on net .they were saying if placenta is on left then it's a girl...and if on right is a boy......is it correct???


----------



## shradha

Coy- Did our princess kick you when you were reading the story for DD.....I am sure she too must have enjoyed the story....:hugs:

Reading about nipples.....ahhhhh my nipples pain a lot when I wear a bra.....what's worse is that....I need to wear a bra coz i feel embarrassed if I don't wear one:winkwink:... I don't want it to be seen:dohh:

Laura- the toy I mean firefly is too cute....is it xander's favorite?


----------



## lauraemily17

Nope, mine was on the left so nope!! 

Looking forward to seeing the pic even if its not great. Glad you finally got to see baby. That's quite someway they go to stop people knowing the gender. Is there still a strong preference for boys in India?


----------



## lauraemily17

We have progress on tummy time!!

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/0DF269D0-8331-4DA8-B9D1-91C69256988A-6160-0000045254A1D669.jpg

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/272CF858-2F9E-4222-8DCA-94F5432EC794-6160-000004524EF7ADC1.jpg


----------



## SpudsMama

I have no idea what side mine was on :shrug: Can't wait to see your pic Shradha!

Laura - aww bless him! He looks as though he's enjoying it now. Phoebe loves tummy time most days and will hold her head right up to look at me, but if she's not in the mood for it she screams the house down :haha: Is Xander's hair blonde? It looks lighter in those pics compared to the others I've seen. I still can't work out what Phoebe's is... Sometimes it looks blonde, then another day it looks a lot darker. There's definitely a tint of red to it though.


----------



## lauraemily17

We're still not too sure about his hair colour. His head has grown loads which has spaced his hair out which makes it look lighter on top. It's also falling out. When the sun shines on his head we can see lots of fine blond or very light brown hair which we think may be new hair. But he also has like a fringe (or mullet!) of dark brown hair across the base of his head which seems to be getting thicker!! My hair is almost black & dh is also quite dark brown so its more likely to be brown but dh was a lot lighter when he was younger & both our sisters have blond hair so it is a possibility I guess as the genes in the family!! 

Wow, a tinge of red. I love red hair, I would have loved for my curls to red instead. Does that come from you or the donor? Do you see any of the donor in her? I think she looks a lot like you.


----------



## SpudsMama

Features wise she looks like me but her hair colour is from her donor. Although the texture of it is like mine, thick (and lots of it!) at the back but very fine on top. Her figure is like mine too... Long body and tiny legs :haha:


----------



## shradha

lauraemily17 said:


> Nope, mine was on the left so nope!!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the pic even if its not great. Glad you finally got to see baby. That's quite someway they go to stop people knowing the gender. Is there still a strong preference for boys in India?

The system is funny....... Yes here a boy is preferred any day to a girl......it's sad but a reality..... Thank god my parents and dh don't care.....if it's a girl or boy.....

Xander is happy.....so cute ...... I love his pics..... A real sweetheart....


----------



## shradha

Emma- phoebe has red hair...wow..... 

Forgot to add I got the first dose of tetanus injection....


----------



## Grey Eyes

*Laura*- Ah the firefly is gorgeous! I may have to look for one for Aeryn....the colors and fabrics are excellent for motivating babes intelligence and attention :thumbup: Aw, and the pics of tummy time are adorable! I love his face, so gorgeous :hugs: and he seems to intelligent and focused and interactive with you--that's excellent!... 

*Shradha*- Eeek! What an awesome scan for dh to see so many expressions! :shock: It is always amazing :hugs: Were you able to see anything or did the tech only have one screen? And you know what- figuring out gender is not such an issue, I know we are spoiled here in the US but like my dh said--as long as the baby is healthy and mom is healthy-that is all in the world that matters :hugs: I am so happy for you! Can't wait to see the scan pic :happydance: :headspin: Re: placental placement. I am so glad it moved up for you! I thought it would- mine did! :happydance: so that is relief of a lot of stress! And I have never heard you can use it to predict gender...old wives tale maybe? :shrug: And you know to answer your question--babes gets still and goes to sleep when I read story to dd's at night. So I think it may be a routine once she is born to nurse her then read to dd's at bedtime :thumbup: She will sleep then and my two older dd's will not feel left out :) And YES! When I wear a bra my nipples hurt :growlmad: Plus I am having to go shop for anew bra...I bought one ofr nursing but it is slightly too big at the moment and everything else I have is either too small or itches like crazy! Whoever invented the idea of scratchy lace on a bra was nuts! :growlmad: lol!
*
Emma*- I too think Phoebes looks very much like you :hugs: She seems very bright and active-- can I just say she seems mischievous? :haha: I bet she will be a very stubborn and determined little girl! :thumbup: Mine are mischievous too but I wouldn't change them for the world. That strength is needed today! 
*
Steph*- I have heard of the issue with the stomache muscles...I know they always separate, I think they have to in order to make enough room for growth, but i think it depends on if they tear or nnot? I'm not sure...but I am always trying to be super careful with my stomache muscles at this point! Can't wait to get back to crunches :happydance: lol!


----------



## Grey Eyes

*AFM*- not much to report...hmm, let's see, symptoms...

- Increased discharge, clear
- Incredibly sore hips- feels like rusty pins when I walk :haha:
- Insomnia
- Exhaustion
- My belly has dropped very low (I'll try to take a pic today) 
- Spikes of pain in nipples and breasts :shrug:
- I have a low hanging bowling ball between my legs (that's how it feels) :haha:
- And, um, I want to waddle but won't let myself...is that a symptom of impending labor :rofl:


The doctor did tell dh and I that he can pop the waters very easily any time we want to "move things along" and I am happy to say that if we need to induce that would be our first method of choice :thumbup: Today is our EDD so we are not worried yet and dco said he would keep an eye on the amniotic fluid...

Dh has been brushing up on labor-at-home tips...he knws all about breaking waters, turning shoulders, which shoulder to deliver first, etc, but always good to brush up. And I have a sack full of absorbent pads and we have decided if I do have to give birth at home and we don't have the bed properly coveerd its in the kitchen! lol! :haha: That way it's easy to clean.....I really don't think it'll happen that fast though....but his ex-wife delivered her 4th baby in 7 minutes!! They were half block from hospital but her water broke at home and the baby's head was already out in the hospital elevator! Dh was turning the shoulders when doc ran in :rofl: So I am confident in his ability but sure hope we don't have to go that route for babes sake :thumbup:

And I am really hoping I'm not over-due like forEVER or that I have a supremly long labor.......8-[ lol!


----------



## SpudsMama

Coy, I think you'll have had that baby by Monday... But that's just a guess :haha:

Phoebe already is a stubborn and determined little girl!! :rofl:


----------



## Grey Eyes

SpudsMama said:


> Coy, I think you'll have had that baby by Monday... But that's just a guess :haha:
> 
> Phoebe already is a stubborn and determined little girl!! :rofl:

I seriously hope you are right about a soon delivery! I wanna meet my baby! :happydance:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies :hi: Here is a snapshot of "the bump" :haha: that I took for due date today...


https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o611/greyeyes3/000_4100_zps4880d0b5.jpg


----------



## lauraemily17

Wow, she has dropped!! 

I stand by my previous post, all you need to do is sneeze a few times!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

I've _tried_ sneezing...:nope:...lol


----------



## lauraemily17

Ummmm, ok, how about lots & lots of sex?! Poke her out! :rofl:


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> Ummmm, ok, how about lots & lots of sex?! Poke her out! :rofl:

Lol, been trying that too! :haha: I even remembered you and Steph talking fresh pineapple so have been trying that.

That doesn't work either :growlmad: lol

Just got back off a long walk with the dd's...I am proud of myself...I tracked a couple of deer through the city ... guess my old Alaska bush skills have yet to forsake me :smug: lol! (I grew up in the Alaska bush and lived there for 20+ years) Anyway it was a long walk, trying to jug her out. Think I will cook dinner and take a long warm soak in the tub, my hips are hurting like crazy right now. Feels like the muscles and joints are all rusted up and protesting every move :haha:


----------



## Grey Eyes

I am getting tons of pressure down there though I hope it means I am dilating more :thumbup: And I feel a bit better about my huge self as an older lady I know stopped me and said I look great for being at my EDD ... and a nother lady during my walk was shocked when I turned sideways- she said if I am head on or from behind can't tell I'm pregnant :rofl: RIGHT. I can sure tell :haha:


----------



## SLCMommy

Hey everyone! Nothing much here to report.


- Bought Milk & Oreo's today, which I plan on totally devouring. 

-Went to the local Catholic store & got myself a rosary prayer CD which I listened to in the car.

-My daughter needed a haircut badly, so we did that. It was cut shorter than what we wanted, but oh well...it'll grow. And, it really doesn't look that bad.

-Got on Prozac 20 mg (lightest dose) yesterday from my GP. He ideally wants me on it for a total of 3 months. If I need it longer he said that is okay, but that is as long as "ideally" he'd like me on it. He wants me on it through my investigation with the Reproductive Endocrinologist and testing. Wants me off of it when I start to ttc at least. 

- Birth Control is still going well, I think. Postpartum bleeding is still active, but It seems like it's been lighter. Wore tampons today so I'd have to wear a pad in order to know for sure though. Doesn't really matter, as my first 'AF' is supposed to be happen next week. 

- Watched the entire Twilight movie series up until Breaking Dawn: 1. I'll have you know that I am on team Jacob, in case you were wondering! Have a ticket for the last movie next month. 

Anyways, nothing new.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Lol, this was too cute. My 3 year old arguing with her papa:

"Daddy, Catwoman fighted Batman!"
"No honey, she didn't _fighted_, she *fought*. She _*fought*_ Batman".
"NO! She _*fighted*_ Batman"
"Honey, if it's past tense it is *fought*."
"Dadddyyy....she wasn't _*past tensin'*_, she was fighting. Ugh." :roll: lol!


----------



## Steph32

Coy- Wow you look great! You really don't look that big at all for 40 weeks! I felt like my tummy was sticking out so much that it was completely separate from my body by then! BTW your hair is LOOOONG!! Never knew, couldn't tell from your other pics!

Hope there will be some progress this weekend.......... remember what you told me, about just relaxing and watching some movies, and then it'll happen when you least expect it too? I don't know if you have time to do that, but maybe worth a shot!

Ashley- Glad you are treating the depression. Do you feel like it has started working yet? Oh, and what did you decide to do about the RE appt, are you going to keep it or reschedule?


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph32 said:


> Coy- Wow you look great! You really don't look that big at all for 40 weeks! I felt like my tummy was sticking out so much that it was completely separate from my body by then! BTW your hair is LOOOONG!! Never knew, couldn't tell from your other pics!
> 
> Hope there will be some progress this weekend.......... remember what you told me, about just relaxing and watching some movies, and then it'll happen when you least expect it too? I don't know if you have time to do that, but maybe worth a shot!
> 
> Ashley- Glad you are treating the depression. Do you feel like it has started working yet? Oh, and what did you decide to do about the RE appt, are you going to keep it or reschedule?

Steph- thanks! I need all the encouragement on this body I can get :haha: lol! I feel like a barel drum :rofl: Re: my hair...it is probably about hip length when it's not waved. I had it clear down to mid thigh a few years ago and went int o have a salonist trimt he splits...she took hold of my french braid and nipped it at the nape! :sad2: Bee-otch! I was traumatized, lol, but got over it....

Re:relaxing. You know, that is a good idea. Even when I am planning to relax I am timing myself. I decide "I will take a bath and relax, I wait til the dd's are asleep...then I take a flash bath so that I have "time" to relax in the living room for half hour before I go to bed...I go to bed a t a certain time so I can get up and fix dh's breakfast so he can take his meds at a certain time otherwise taking his other meds gets all messed up :hissy: aaargh! LOL! So maybe what I will try tonight is a long warm bath, then just lay down on the couch and relax with a chick-flick until I fall asleep. And I'll try not to worry about Kat getting up and not finding me in bed or me getting up on time to help anybody out :haha: Maybe THEN she'll be born :haha: That's what I did when I went into labor with Kat....


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph- I forgot to ask...re: the relaxing...did it work for you to start labor??


----------



## lauraemily17

Go with bath first Coy!! If I remember correctly I think Steph went into labour a few days after her due date as she relaxed once the due date had passed. Is that right Steph?

Someone cut your thigh length hair at the nape of your neck?!?! I'd have gone crazy mad at that!! I always wanted really long hair but get annoyed with it when it's about 3 inches down my back so end up cutting it!!

Steph - how are all of your colds? Did Brandon end up catching it? Xander's caught another cold now. Not from me though this time. He's even more congested this time & seems much grumpier. I'm wandering, as last time it was my cold & I breastfeed, although not exclusively, that stopped it getting really bad & as I don't have it this time my anti bodies can't help him & that's why it's worse? He's not sleeping well through it this time either. It's taken until 12 to settle him the last 2 nights then he's been up again at 2!! We've bought a plug vaporiser today to hopefully help clear his congestion & let him get a better nights sleep.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura- breastmilk can do wonders! If you have been exposed to the virus (and you have as you are with Xander) then your body will automatically produce some "helps" for babes...are you cutting back on bf'ing or can you give some extra while he is sick w/o messing up your feeding schedule?


----------



## lauraemily17

I've been trying to give him more breast milk, he usually has it in between his bottle feeds but I've also been giving him some before each bottle so he's been drinking more breast milk & less formula. It wont be a lot more yet as it takes a couple of days for my supply to pick up. I've just put him down now & he's sleeping soundly for the minute!!


----------



## SLCMommy

Today was my first day taking my anti-depressant pills so I really can't judge at this point, but I "think" I feel better. LOL. I don't know yet, honestly. My prayer CD for my car has been working wonders. I honestly can't say though that i'm not angry anymore...I still feel that "anger" about my losses, especially the last one. 

As far as the RE doctor goes, I'm going to keep the appointment because I heard any testing besides basic ones like ultrasound, etc... are time sensitive and they'd have to schedule it in advance anyways, so if the dr wants that then I can get off my birth control.


----------



## Grey Eyes

SLCMommy said:


> Today was my first day taking my anti-depressant pills so I really can't judge at this point, but I "think" I feel better. LOL. I don't know yet, honestly. My prayer CD for my car has been working wonders. I honestly can't say though that i'm not angry anymore...I still feel that "anger" about my losses, especially the last one.
> 
> As far as the RE doctor goes, I'm going to keep the appointment because I heard any testing besides basic ones like ultrasound, etc... are time sensitive and they'd have to schedule it in advance anyways, so if the dr wants that then I can get off my birth control.

Ashley - I hope you start feeling better soon. I understand you being angry! I hope your apointment with the RE can give you some answers and direction :thumbup: Also- sometimes things like your prayer CD are aweosme! I used to listen to prayer cd's and music when I hit some really tough spots (back before I was married) and it helped tons. It is not only comforting but comforting on many levels iykwim. 

We are here for you anytime you need to chat :hugs:


----------



## Steph32

Ashley- Yes, w/ the ultrasounds they like you to come in on a specific day of your cycle. But if you're on the pill then your lining won't be the same, or what it naturally is... same with your ovaries and egg production... so I don't know if they can have a look when you're on the pill. True, they may just tell you to go off of it, and then they will do the tests.

Laura- I agree with Coy, breastmilk is THE absolute best, most amazing medicine! I have to say from experience, breastfeeding Nicholas for almost 2 years, he hardly ever got sick. And when he did, it was mild and he got over it really quickly. To this day, he barely gets sick compared to many kids his age, even when something terrible is circulating through school he doesn't seem to get symptoms. I'm sure he's exposed, obviously, but I think his body is so good at fighting it off. I attribute his good health now to having breastfed for so long. Brandon actually didn't end up getting the cold! I had it, and I was really prepared for him to get it too, but the best thing you can do is keep breastfeeding because they will get your antibodies to fight it. Sounds good what you are doing, trying to amp up the milk production when Xander is sick. The best way to do that is keep him at the breast for long periods of time, and frequently. Also you can try to pump more, that will increase your production.

Coy- Actually, I don't think the relaxing worked for me... LOL...I was the opposite... after my due date passed, if you remember, I was extremely impatient, more than I had been even right before the due date. I think it was a combination of things that helped... the acupuncture, homeopathy, birth ball/different positions, walking, evening primrose oil (maybe?)... I don't know, it could have been one or more of these things... or none! He could have just come when he wanted to! I hope relaxing with a chick flick works for you!


----------



## Steph32

Ashley- How are you feeling today? Part of the anger is not having any answers as to why it happened, and I hope that you can get some answers from the doctor soon. Maybe if they want you to go off the pill for testing reasons you can just abstain or use another form of BC, just for a few months or something. 

Coy- Baby yet? I know, you are gone just for a few hours and I always think this is it! But, a nice relaxing Sunday, good day to have a baby...


----------



## Steph32

Where is Shradha?? Haven't seen her on lately. Did she have her scan?


----------



## SpudsMama

Yeah she did, but I think she was a bit disappointed with the quality of the pic? Apparently they blur it so you can't figure out the sex of the baby :shrug:


----------



## mzswizz

Hello ladies. I have some catching up to do so will do that later.

AFM, im on cd1 today. AF has started 20 days after the abnormal bleeding and found out that ovarian cysts cause abnormal bleeding in between periods :growlmad: Well, i had a talk with DH and I was going to wait until I went up there yo handle the whole going to the doctor to get treated BUT DH now is showing concern and he wants to go with my previous plan which was to seek medical help BEFORE i leave to Conencticut next month. So im changing my PCM (Primary Care Manager/doctor) to a female and will schedule an appt immediately when my insurance goes into effect which is next Thursday :happydance: So will be seeing the doctor soon. I'm just ready to get rid of these cysts so I can finally conceive with no problem and have a LO in our arms.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Aw, Patrice- I am sooo glad you and dh decided to move quickly on this! Once oyu get the cysts removed you should have easier cycles, right?


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph- relaxing isn't working for me either :growlmad: lol! I am now stressed, irritable, and exhausted :haha: Kat woke me up 3-4 times last night. I am going to be honest I don't know how to get her to stop doing that! Other than just keep thwarting it. I won't spank her- that wouldn't do any good anyways :shrug: One thing she hates though is if she wakes me up sometimes I make her go into the living room and sit on the couch while I do school. Sucks that means I have to be up and doing school :growlmad: but it lets her know she is not going to get rest nor is she going to get my attention. Usually after one of these she goies to sleep and stays there. *sigh* Oh well...anyway I read that I just have to be persistant and (whats the word....) consistant with my method. I do not lay down and cuddle with her- that she wants and I think would just make things worse. What I do is send her back to her bed and make sure she gets in it then I go back to my bed and try to sleep. The last 3 nights she slept all the way through but last night...:nope:...rotten kid :haha:

Anyways, last night was rough as I had tons of vaginal pressure, felt like Aeryn was just going to pop out on her own! (TMI alert) plus every time she pushes around I get that hard vag presure then tons of cm :shrug: Maybe I am dilating more? :huh: Right now I have like a constant vaginal pressure.


----------



## mzswizz

sounds like she is on her way Coy and yes i will have easier cycles.


----------



## Grey Eyes

mzswizz said:


> sounds like she is on her way Coy and yes i will have easier cycles.

She's on her way- but taking her time :haha: lol!

I missed you Patrice- good to have you back online! :) :hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

missed you too Coy :hugs: Yes i just been busy. Helping the MIL and trying to pack and prepare for the trip. Cant believe its soon eeeekkkk


----------



## Grey Eyes

Shradha- where are you and your scan pics? :huh: lol! We miss you!


----------



## SLCMommy

I don't know if this applies to Shradha, but it's a great tradition with many that they cannot find out the gender of the baby before it's birth so the scan could have been blurred on purpose, and also I think in India most don't name the baby for at least a month after birth. I don't know who this applies too, but those are great traditions that many adhere too. 

I hope everything is going well for her though. Haven't seen her update in awhile.


Patrice- We are still waiting :/ It'll happen, right?


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-Yes one day it will happen for us. Hopefully sooner rather than later though :hugs: But will be patiently waiting until that time comes.

AFM, im on cd2 today. So 5 more days to go and then hopefully AF will kick rocks :thumbup: But as of right now, I have a sore throat which sucks so hopefully that goes away because bloating, cramps, fatigue, AF and then on top of that a sore throat...bad combination :nope: Im just ready to go to the doc and see what she has to say. I am going to a family practice doctor and she specializes in hormonal therapy so thats good for me also. I need to be in tip top shape by the time the trip next month comes around :haha: So we shall see.


----------



## lauraemily17

Ashley - you're right about the name. It's a tradition followed by Indians in the uk as well. The initial is decided according to some astrology I think. They're given a choice if 3. That part however isn't often followed in the uk. I don't think finding the gender is a tradition, it's due to boys being such a strong preferance and the action some may be tempted to take if they know its a girl. It was the same where I live 15/20 years ago apparently, my boss was desperate to know just out of noseyness but they refused to tell him & his wife because they were Indian!! Appalling really. Correct me if I'm wrong Shradha. How are you feeling today Ashley? Are the tablets starting to take effect? 

Patrice - I think it's great you're looking to get things sorted before you're back together & full time ttc. Hopefully if you get answers and treatment you can then be stress free ttc in a few months. Will you get another scan to see if the cyst is still there? 

Coy - any news?!? You've said before that you hadn't told your family you're pregnant again, was just wondering if you'd told them yet?

Afm - Xander amazed us today. We gave him 1 of his weaning spoons to play with so he's familiar with it when we start weaning. He was great at holding it & had a munch on the handle. What surprised us was his ability to pass it from 1 hand to the other!! We didn't notice him do it to start just realised it was in his other hand, turns out we got pics if it in progress, I'll post in a bit. He did it a few times as well so it wasn't just a fluke. Should he be doing this at not quite 4 months? He does love using his hands. His favourite activity on the play mat currently is to grab his hanging toys with both hands & pull the toy into his mouth!


----------



## lauraemily17

Spoon is in Xander's right hand and his bought his hands together. 

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/DB6452D2-390F-4FC0-94E9-FFF0BF3DA0D3-8353-000005DB3984EE3B.jpg

Spoon is now in Xander's left hand!!

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/E3509EAE-3CE5-4B18-9104-C79E1F675C8C-8353-000005DB3FC0A7C2.jpg

We've got him doing it again on video but I have no idea how to get it on here.


----------



## Grey Eyes

*Ashley*- I have heard that too...in fact Shradha mentioned something about baby being 6 weeks old and they go through some ceremony and a rep of their church (?) names the baby. Glad to see you on here lady, I miss you when you don't post!

*Laura-* all attributed to breastmilk :haha: I know they say breastmilk encourages brain development which in turn has an affect on everything- motor skills, et cetera. What a gorgeous little fella you have--can I have him?:huh: :haha: He's beautiful :hugs: (Good job you and your dh!)

*Patrice-* :hi: your life is very busy rgiht now, I am glad you are so organized you can "make it all happen" like it should, the move and MIL and everything....remember, buy some Ugs or something! :haha: Connecticut can get pretty darn cool from what I have read.....

*Steph*- how are you? :huh: Those boys running you ragged yet? :)

*AFM-* Aeryn is s.t.u.b.b.o.r.n. LOL! Aargh, my hips are sore and stiff! I feel rusty if that is possible....Tons of vaginal pressure just no baby yet (on the outside). Crap, I am now 3 days overdue! :dohh: lol! Shows what I know :haha: It's gotta be soon though...right? lol!

Today I am planning on saying to "heck" with being so careful about everything and I am going into the back yard and chopping wood :growlmad: Gonna do something physical I enjoy...I will use our log splitter though (my 3 year old insists as she doesn't want me to hurt the baby by swinging an axe :haha:) just get some wood for our fireplace ready agagin. We are supposed to get snow today! :shock: We had it by the 6th of October last year :cold: and I don't miss it a bit right now. Hoping to get a few more things (non-urget) accomplished since Aeryn is taking her sweet time.....


----------



## mzswizz

Laura-Im with Coy with the breastmilk. And he is soooo adorable. Also, yes I will ask for a scan so they can see the cysts and work from there.

Coy-Hoping she comes out soon for you. Maybe physical activity is just the little boost she needs :haha:


----------



## shradha

Sorry friends.....I too missed you all....my cousins had come over to see me...their kids are small and are I must say very naughty....:winkwink:....I had a tough time keeping them not to break any of my show pieces:dohh:..... Finally I don't know what happened they did something and broke the modem..... I actually didn't know....when dh came back from office, he found out...as it was late night so couldn't get a new one...my bedroom was in a mess....my cousins didn't even tell them to behave.... Now everything is fine....we got a new modem....so I am back.....:happydance:

Coy- Aeryn is really making you wait....... How are you coping with the pain?


----------



## shradha

Ashley- I really have no idea....but the doctor told me that the scan was like that as they didn't want anyone to know the gender of the baby.
It is surprising but it's not just the poor but also well educated well to do family want a boy..... They consider girl as a burden.....for various reasons.....dowry etc....boy takes care of his parents in old age, he takes the family name ahead whereas a girl gets married and goes to another family.... Well now things are changing.......
Naming.....yes we only officially name the child on the 28th day after birth....it's a ceremony.....

Laura- I feel sad that educated Indian behave like this..... 

The child keeps the father's name as surname. It's a must. I had my father's name .....shradha. Sarachandra....after marriage it's dh name....shradha.Vijay Nair......


----------



## lauraemily17

I hate it when other people's kids misbehave in your home & the parents don't say or do anything. I'm going to do my best to teach Xander to respect other people's home & behave himself. I don't know how any of you feel about using the word no so sorry in advance if I offend anyone. In the uk there's a strong belief that you shouldn't use the work no or tell children off for doing something wrong, you should ignore it. Personally I just don't get this, a child will not be scarred for life if you calmly say no and explain why they can't have/do something & they will only know something is bad behaviour & wrong if you tell them and make then accountable. That's my opinion now anyway, may change when Xander's older!!

Traditionally in England boys are preferable, historically because they carried on the name & were the bread winners. It was particularly preferable for the first to be a boy. Dh Grandad who is 86 actually said let's hope it's a boy when he found out I was pregnant!! I wasn't offended, it's just that generation. Most people don't feel that way anymore. Dh Grandad as it happens only had a son first, dh Dad & my dh was also first born so every generation has a boy first in his family!! 

Forgot to say earlier I spent the morning with my sil & Nephew today and had a lovely time. It's the first time the 2 of us have got together just the 2 of us for a new Mum/girly chat. We're not massively close & are very different personalities but hopefully we'll get closer having kids so close in age.


----------



## lauraemily17

Coy - meant to say I attribute 90% of Xander's cuteness to his Daddy!! Xander has my dark eyes but otherwise he's just like his Daddy, even down to his long curly eye lashes!


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> Coy - meant to say I attribute 90% of Xander's cuteness to his Daddy!! Xander has my dark eyes but otherwise he's just like his Daddy, even down to his long curly eye lashes!

What is it with men and the long curly lashes? :growlmad: I'd love to have those :haha:

Re: telling kids "no". really? In UK it is considered bad to tell them that? :saywhat: I say it all the darn time :haha: And I reprimand them strongly when they are very bad. They understand they have to mind their manners, hush in the doctors office, do NOT grab things in the store, don't ask for what you know you can't have...the list goes on! :haha: I think that by having that foundation you shape responsible kids...that HOPEFULLY aren't too awfully spoiled :dohh: LOL!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Shradha- glad to see you back online :hugs: OMG they broke your modem? I'dve made their folks pay for it :haha: O my gosh, that is terrible behavior- even to be in your bedroom is what I would tell my kids unacceptable :nope: If we go to someone else's house they have to sit and behave like little ladies :haha: It's MY house they terrorize :rofl:

How are you feeling? babes still kicking away at you?:)

Pain is not too bad atm...just dull aching hips, etc. I have tried to be very active today in an attempt to convince her to come out. Lots of walking, dh and I and the dd's went out and split fire wood this afternoon and cleared the yard up in case it snows. we are supposed to get snow soon :shock: I don;t want it yet of course, makes everything wet and sloppy and cold :cold: lol! The dd's can't wait for it....


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice- glad you have evrything set and scheduled. Will the scan take place in FL or CT?


----------



## SLCMommy

Here in America there really isn't a cultural preference on either gender, it's more of what the family wants (and almost always just accepts what they are given, lol).

We were denied a home loan today. So were officially homeless right now starting Feb because our apartment complex has gotten really bad, we refuse to stay here :(


----------



## Grey Eyes

SLCMommy said:


> Here in America there really isn't a cultural preference on either gender, it's more of what the family wants (and almost always just accepts what they are given, lol).
> 
> We were denied a home loan today. So were officially homeless right now starting Feb because our apartment complex has gotten really bad, we refuse to stay here :(

Ashley - that sucks about the home loan! Sooo typical of today however! :growlmad: Banks don't want to loan to anyone :shrug: for anything....Chin up though! You have lots of time between now and then to find a new place. Have you looked into private financing? Alot of homeowners don't want to mess with banks or giving up a portion of sales proceeds to realtors so they are financing with private contracts. Dh and I thought of going that route once. If you want maybe toss out your max per month rate and I'll "look" around for you. Is there a particluar area of commute that you need to stay within geographic range of? Are you willing to rent a small house? When dh and I first got this house it was perfect- just us and one baby. It had 2 rooms, a garage and one bathroom. Ummmm now we need a bigger house! :haha: And wouldn't you know it? Can't afford it and banks won't loan :roll: aargh!


----------



## Grey Eyes

AFM-
JUST got the dd's to sleep...*sigh*. Now I am beat and thinking of skipping the long soak in a warm bath I had planned as that'll just cut into :sleep:time :haha: Maybe a quick shower and bed. Weird, I haven't been hungry today much even with all the walking and wood cutting:shrug: Wonder what that's all about. I skipped breakfast, had a snack of a peice of cinnamon bread...skipped lunch...skipped dinner...had a glass of milk and a bread roll. Hm. :shrug:


----------



## shradha

I too am going to teach my child how to behave just my mom had taught me :happydance:.... I will use the word No a lot..... If it's necessary...

Coy- I totally agree with you and Laura.... 
Aeryn is taking her own time.......
baby moves.... Doesn't have any fixed time....but it's fun.....the string kicking has not started yet... Have a normal check up on 6th nov.

Laura- so..you too continued the family tradition of having a boy first:hugs:.....
Dh grandpa must be very happy....I didn't know even in england....preference was given to a boy..... 
Xander has your eyes.....Very expressive....


----------



## shradha

Ashley- that's really sad that they are refusing to give home loan. Here the banks wait for a chance to catch someone and squeeze the interest from them..... Can you try in some other bank?


----------



## mzswizz

well ladies just want to post and update...im sick. got a fever of 102.29, sore throat, cough etc. You name it..i got it. so just going to go to sleep.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice- :nope: Get better soon!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Well, I am officially 4 days late :growlmad: lol! Awww well, what is a girl to do, right? I slept ok last night and feel somewhat more rested today...and oddest thing is my hips are sore but not just killing me. Not sure if I should attribute that to all the activity and walking yesterday or...could I be regressing? :help: Nnnnoooo! :haha:

Our first snow this year....

https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o611/greyeyes3/000_4114_zps147c3493.jpg

And the girls with their first snow man (in progress!!)

https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o611/greyeyes3/000_4115_zps277403cc.jpg


----------



## Grey Eyes

Annnd.... finished product. Notice Kat eating falling snow? LOL!




https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o611/greyeyes3/000_4117_zps84c9d0cf.jpg


----------



## SpudsMama

Aww bless, your girls are gorgeous Coy! :cloud9:

Urgh, I remember what it was like to be overdue and impatient... No matter what, Aeryn will be here within the next few days :thumbup: 

I'm sorry you're feeling crappy Patrice, feel better soon! :flower: 

How's everyone else?


----------



## lauraemily17

Also feeling rubbish here :-(. Been feeling really nauseas & achy all day. Dh has a sore throat as well, we think we've caught it from Xander who is now a lot better!! Don't think it helped that I woke up at 4am this morning & couldn't get back to sleep. I was actually willing Xander to wake up as I missed him & wanted a cuddle. I am scarily attached to my little man. Takes a lot of self control not to bring him into bed with me when dh is on nights!! As it happened Xander slept through to 7am. He's such a good sleeper now. I really really hope he gets through the 4 month sleep regression quickly or not at all!!

Patrice - I hope you feel better soon. Get plenty of rest. 

Coy - your girls are so cute & adorable. That is a very impressive snowman! We're due snow next week apparently. I hate it normally but it may be a little more fun now I don't have to get to work through it!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Emma- thanks! Girls had a ton of fun today getting soaking wet out there....Btw, I am trying to remember how many days over-due you wre with Phoebes??

Laura- nuts that you are sick too :( This is the season for it, I hope we escape without it! Course it already ran the gammut once about a month ago, hope that was our final dose!


----------



## SpudsMama

I was exactly a week over when I gave birth, so 7 days :thumbup:

I hope you and DH feel better soon Laura!


----------



## SLCMommy

Noooooooooo!! I HATE when it snows early!! LOL. It's a cute picture Coy, but glad it's not here! It's SO cold here! 48 degrees! brrr!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

SLCMommy said:


> Noooooooooo!! I HATE when it snows early!! LOL. It's a cute picture Coy, but glad it's not here! It's SO cold here! 48 degrees! brrr!!

48 is cold when you're not used to it! :) It was 35 here today :cold: and I'm a big weenie! :haha: Aw, not looking forward to 0 degrees and such...:nope: :cold:


----------



## Grey Eyes

kids are getting ready for bed, dh is getting ready for bed...I think I'll sneak off and soak. Then dh's glucose dropped to 50'ish :shock: so had to pump orange juice into him....and Teagen comes and says "my throat is sore" :dohh: and dh looks and there are these huge whitish looking scabs type things in her throat. She says its not bad but it's *been sore for 3 days*. :growlmad: She knows to tell us- I wonder why she didn't?! I think because she knew I wouldn't let her play out in the wet snow all day! So we talked to an RN who hazarded strep throat but her fever is only 99.0 :shrug: so maybe viral? Wonder why Kat doesn't have it :shrug: Anyway, Advil for her and a doc visit tomorrow to see what it is... and sanitized the whole house and Lysoled everything :roll: then I vacuumed, washed dishes, I still have clothees to wash ... but dd's are asleep, so think I might get that soak in anyway! :haha: Strrreeeeesssss..........:rofl:


----------



## shradha

Coy - wow it's snowing :xmas7: there :happydance:.......kids seem to have a wonderful time...... I have never experienced anything like this..... Thanx 4 the pics......T and Kat are really adorable....can't wait to see Aeryn..... Hope T gets well soon. Hope your Dh glucose levels are fine now....

ATM I have bad cold and cough......my head is paining.....:dohh:


----------



## shradha

So sad.....everybody is falling sick:nope:

Patrice- get well soon dear.

Laura- you and dh too get well soon..... Hope Xander is fine..

Steph- hope you are fine too....

Emma- take care and be careful....

Coy- don't get soaked up......try not to catch a cold:hugs:.....

Ashley- hope you are fine...


----------



## SpudsMama

Wow, everyone seems to be catching colds! Hope you all feel well soon! :flower:


----------



## mzswizz

cd4 and my fever is up and down. the highest it was is 103.45. Im hoping to get rid of this fever asap because it is really putting a strain on my body.


----------



## msperry1984

hello lasies.. i have been gone for some time now and thought i would stop in and say hello see how all of you are doing..coy love the pics..steph how's the little one doing.. It's ging to take me a long time to get caught up on everything my goodness there's so many pages since i was last on here.. i think it's been over two months now.. well my update is a little lengthy..sincei was last on back in aug dh told me he didn't want to ttc anymore..we we had some bumps in the road more like pot holes but i think now we are working through them and least starting to anyway. it was very stressful on the both of us..and though we are not actively ttc and i have stopped the clomid.. dh said he didn't want to try anymore but when i asked if wanted me to start back on bc he said no that if it happens and i get prego then it happens but otherwise he was not interested in fertility meds.. so in the last 2 weeks after doing some research i've decided to start my own regimin leaving him out of the loop so's not to inconvience him in anyway and keep my hormones in check this time..i've started taking vitex twice daily along with vitamin b6 and my prenatal..noticed a change in my cycle already and def my moods as well my energy level. so far i have not been doing bbt though i know it's the best way to predict when i o..i just doesn't work out well for me and my schedule i can't take my temps at the same time everyday and i think that may be one reason why my charts were all over..my last visit to the doctor she mentioned that my luteal phase seemed short but did't go into any detail on the matter..so that why i research some things lately and decided to at least try the vitex and vitamin b6..i know that they are herbal supplements and will take some time to really get into my system but i'm hoping that over the next 3 months there will be some improvement also another thing that i was lacking was the egg white cm on a regular basis.. i know previous even though my progesterone was low that i was ovulating sometimes but not consistently..going to wait another full cycle then get some opk and try that instead of bbt..this cycle so far i started af on 9/29/12 bled for 5 days then stopped for 5 days then strated bleeding again when i started the supplements so thinking it was just getting my body's cycle back where it needs to be although i bled for like 10 days that has let up and i've actually seen slight changes in my cm also have been drinking a lot more water at least 6 to 8 glasses daily..really been better for my skin too.. i still have one last dose of the clomid which i may use after the first of the year if i don't have a bfp before then..this time around i'm not as anxious and trying tnot to be consumed with the bfp..though i hope things work out and would love to get my bfp sometime after the first of the year.. hope all you ladies are doing well and i'm going to try and get caught up on stories but feel free to share any news cuz this might take me a while..lol


----------



## Grey Eyes

mzswizz said:


> cd4 and my fever is up and down. the highest it was is 103.45. Im hoping to get rid of this fever asap because it is really putting a strain on my body.

Patrice- I have read that efvers that high in adults can be really dangerous, I think you need to see a doc on this one in case you have bad infection! :huh: Are you able to keep liquids down? Also- what are you taking for the fever? You can alternate Motrin and Tylenol every 2-3 hours....


----------



## Grey Eyes

Msperry- so glad to see you! I see your pic everyday on my friends page and have wondered how you are :hugs: I agree- ttc can be so stressful, and in a big way stress may be our worst enemy :growlmad: Good to give your dh a break and just do stuff on your own iykwim? When TTC I would tell dh what I was doing but he didn't have to get super involved (just, uh, be handy when I needed him :blush: lol!) I have heard great things about the Vitex etc and from the sounds of it is doing something positive for your cycles! :thumbup: Keep us posted! :hugs:


----------



## Grey Eyes

AFM- my doctors appointment is in half an hour...Hm. Odd. I am getting what I assume to be BH contractions. They come about every 5 minutes or so and are painful enough to get my attention. Feels like period cramps...wonder if this is the start of something? Wouldn't that be a hoot- go to the doctor's office and go into labor! How convenient :rofl: Just to be on the safe side I already loaded my hospital suitcase and lunch tote into the truck 8-[

Wish me luck ladies! :hi:


----------



## lauraemily17

Sound promising!! Can he do a sweep as well to help things along at all? Glad you're going prepared. I used to have a hospital bag & lunch everything I went in because of my dodgy blood pressure, I could never be sure they'd let me out again!! Really hope the next post we get from you is the arrival of Aryen!!


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-Yes i can keep liquids down. I have been drinking gatorade and I now take advil which is a fever reducer. My fever has been up and down but now it doesnt get any higher than 100. Also, good luck.


----------



## Grey Eyes

I think babes is on her way ladies :happydance: Pains are coming very strong and last about 45 seconds or more every 3-5 minutes give or take.. Heading out soon :) Hope they don't go away and she is born soon!! Fx'd


----------



## mzswizz

yay Coy will check on you for updates!!!


----------



## SpudsMama

Yay Coy!! Hopefully she's here now going on your track record of speedy labours!


----------



## Steph32

Yay Coy!!!!! I just popped on here to check on you... good luck!!! I bet you're pushin' that babes out right now as I write this ;)

Msperry- Sounds like you have a good plan going. I agree, you don't need to get your dh involved too much with your ttc happenings, they don't really get it all anyway. I know when I tried to talk to my dh about any details about my cycle, he would just say, just tell me when and where... LOL :haha: I do like that you're trying the Vitex, I took it when I was trying to regulate my cycles and it did work wonders. I ovulated a lot sooner (more normal, like cd 14-16 rather than cd 21-22ish) I actually got pregnant with ds#1 while on it.

Patrice- Good to hear your fever is down, I was gonna say, 103 is dangerous!! Get your butt to the hospital! But if it's 100 now, that sounds better... I hope that you don't have any kind of infection though.


----------



## Steph32

I was just thinking that 3 out of 4 of us on here that have had babies have been overdue. And Laura, you may have been if you weren't induced, who knows! Interesting statistics though.


----------



## lauraemily17

Yay, it's been 8 hours since your post so I'm guessing she's here & in your arms now!! Yay again!! :hugs: 

Steph - you're prob right about being overdue Xander was in no way ready to be born although if he'd have been left to come out on his own accord he prob would have been even more poorly when he was born.


----------



## shradha

Coy- hurray.....finally the time has come....:happydance::hugs:All the best.....:crib: waiting for our sweet little princess to come....


----------



## shradha

Patrice- Steph is right....if your fever is high, then you must not ignore it....go to a hospital....

Laura- I want the baby to come out few days before.....coz on the due date my entire family is going to be here.....and I want to be relaxed.....not being pushed around.....

Msperry- hi.....nice to see you.... Men are generally not interested with details....they just want a shortcut of everything........All the best!


----------



## mzswizz

well ladies, advil does wonders. I was taking tylenol and it wasnt helping but i took 2 advil tablets and within a hour, i noticed a difference. Also, my temp started to decrease. The last time i took my temp yesterday, my temp was at 97.75 :thumbup: Also was able to sweat it out last night too (just woke up with my clothes drenched so had to change clothes). Im feeling better though. Im gaining energy back which is good. Just couldnt really get a peaceful sleep because i had a toothache but tylenol help me sleep through that. Im on cd5 and the bleeding continues. 2 more days before it ends. I have already scheduled my doc appt and its Nov. 7th at 10:30am. So now all i do is wait. I have to start cleaning up the house before MIL moves in so she can put her stuff where she needs to put it. And i also got to pack my clothes for the trip, I had started but then I had to help MIL pack and then I got sick so it has been on hold. Well thats it for me.


----------



## msperry1984

good morning ladies..how is everyone doing today...coy has that beautiful little girl come to say hello yet...


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies :hi: Aeryn was born at 7:09 (1909) yesterday! YAY! I noticed the pains but very mild at doc's office and mentioned them to him so he "stretched" my cervix ever sos lightly :shrug:...when we left there we went window shopping with dd's and I mentioned to dh we should go home as I was getting cramps...then we found out the rear window in our truck was broken :growlmad: so I drove tot he store from home to buy patch-it materials...when I got home we gathered up and hustled to the hospital. She was born about 2 hours later- took about 5-6 pushes and she popped out! No rips or tears :thumbup: and we rested for a couple hours then cme home. I got to slep :sleep: at 6 a.m....all the excitement i guess!! anyway- total exhaustion and aching body :haha: Will post more with pics soon :hugs: Love you ladies! :hugs:

P.S. STEPH, lol, she was out 4 hours already at your "pushing comment":haha:


----------



## SpudsMama

Congratulations Coy! Can't wait for pics, I bet she's gorgeous :happydance:


----------



## mzswizz

Yay Coy!! Fast and great delivery. Glad everything went well for you.


----------



## lauraemily17

Yay!! Congrats Coy! :hugs: :hugs: What an amazing quick birth! glad you made it to the hospital. Can't wait to see pics. :D


----------



## shradha

Hurray Coy! So happy that finally Aeryn has come into this world..:happydance::hugs: congratulation!! Lucky that you didn't need any stitches........and had had a quick delivery......Aeryn didn't trouble you at all.....sweet little princess:kiss:.....waiting for a pic...


----------



## Steph32

Congrats Coy!! Wow, you made it sound so easy! You ROCK mama!! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## shradha

Friends I was wondering.....the baby is moving often.....I can feel fluttering sensation n my lower belly.....just wanted to know when will the actual kicks start? I am already 21 weeks.... When will the baby move up? Baby cannot be in lower always......I have suddenly become so curious....:dohh:......


----------



## Grey Eyes

Here are a couple of photographs I took last night! :) Oh forgot to mention - she weighs in at a WHOPPING 5 pounds 7 ounces :haha: Almost identical to my other 2 dd's at 5.6 and 5.10...about 18-something inches (I'll get the exact from dh as I was pooped). We still have to take her in to get labs done tomorrow :growlmad: and take of her bellybutton cord clip :8-[

https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o611/greyeyes3/000_4132.jpg

https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o611/greyeyes3/000_4131.jpg


----------



## Steph32

She's so adorable!! And so tiny!! I'm surprised, since she was overdue! But I guess it's just genetics. We're you or your dh small babies?

Enjoy her, she's a doll! :hugs:

Shradha- it's normal to just feel the flutters and movement down low, until baby grows more and flips around into head down position. You probably won't feel proper kicks until mid to late 20's.


----------



## Steph32

Btw, looks like she's already trying to suck her thumb ;)


----------



## lauraemily17

She is totally gorgeous Coy. :cloud9: I can see both T & Kat in her. Are they both proud big sisters? How are you feeling now? Is she feeding well?

Shradha - exactly what Steph said!! There's actually only a small amount of time you feel proper kicks as once you get into the third tri baby runs out of room & it's more squirms than kicks. It surprised me actually. 

Patrice - hope you're on the mend now. You must have felt rough with such a high temp. 

Msperry - sounds like you've got a good plan of action & there's a lot you can do without dh needing to get involved. 

Steph - I think we can also say hello 4 month sleep regression!! :dohh: it's 10.30pm and we have a wide awake playful baby. This is after his bedtime routine & being put to bed fast asleep. Dh is currently trying to rock him to sleep & he's sat there kicking his legs, eating his hands & smiling!! It's going to be a long night!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies...Yes, I think the smallness is genetic- I was only 5 pounds at birth...Re: feeding. I am a natural worry wort but dh says no problems...she feeds for 15-20 minutes straight every 2.5-3 hours. I would prefer it if she fed every 2 hours no ifs ands or buts...I try to wake her up but she just gets mad then goes back to sleep. Newborn exhaustion maybe? :huh:

I'm exhausted! :haha:


----------



## lauraemily17

Most likely, I think it's common in the first 24 hours. We were told to wake Xander every 4 hours (he was a very unenthusiastic feeder for the first week!!) so I wouldn't worry if she's going to 3. Make the most of it before the cluster feeding starts. I hope dh & the girls are looking after you well.


----------



## mzswizz

coy she is ADORABLE!! OH MY GOODNESS!!!! :thumbup: :cloud9:


----------



## SpudsMama

Coy she's perfect and so tiny, I could melt!! :cloud9:


----------



## lauraemily17

Finally went to bed at 12 and he's now awake again 2 hours later & appears to be starving!! This best be a 1 off :growlmad:


----------



## Steph32

Oh gosh Laura, looks like you've hit the regression now! Right on cue.. haha...
Brandon is barely sleeping at all now. I think cause their world just starts to open up and they are learning so much about everything around them. They just want to play now! He does this thing where he will laugh at us while we're trying to put him to sleep-- he'll cry and then stop and laugh-- like he knows he's manipulating us!

Coy- I wouldn't worry about feeding every 3 hours, I think anywhere between 2-3 hours is fine at first, they even told me they can go as long as one 5 hour stretch at night, that is, if they sleep that long. If she's annoyed, don't wake her up... But that's great she's a good sleeper, Brandon would wake up every 1 1/2-2 hours for a loooong time.


----------



## shradha

Coy- she's very cute and adorable. :kiss: god bless her! Everybody must be so excited at home..


----------



## shradha

Steph & Laura- thanx..... Actually yesterday the reason I got curious is that my aunt had called me and she was telling me to be careful....coz now a days many pregnant ladies in her neighborhood are giving birth in the 7th month.....7th month is too early....specially for the baby....both my cousins had early births. So right now I am kind of worried....I just want the baby to be healthy......


----------



## lauraemily17

Shradha - ifs quite unusual for babies to be born 2 months early & you are no more likely to give birth early just because your cousins have unless there's some family medical condition but I'm sure you would have said if there was. I actually became really anxious about going I to labour right around where you are. I think because the baby is viable from 24 weeks I some how was trying to will Xander to stay in me until then. I also got some pretty nasty cramps around then which turned out to be simply round ligament pain & some trapped wind. They really did feel like contractions though. It's totally normal to worry though. Just keep yourself healthy, eat well, drink plenty mild exercise & I'm sure your baby will be fine whenever he/she decides to arrive!!

Steph - breast feeding question. Is your supply affected by how much you eat? With being busier now & feeling quite sick over the last few days I've been eating quite a bit less & I'm also making more effort to eat healthy so foods with less fat & calories but my supply has very noticeably reduced even though I've been trying to feed him more. :( is this the beginning if the end of breast feeding for me? My breast do feel really saggy & empty a lot now & I don't at all get tingling nipples if I don't feed him when I first wake up, or even when I'm feeding to signify my let down.


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, cd6 and the bleeding is still going on. I got over the fever but now im fighting this terrible cough and nose congestion :nope: Hopefully, it leaves soon because I have sooo much cleaning and packing that needs to be done. Im going to try my best to start on it again today atleast it will be a working progress. It has been raining for the past few days now and its no good for me while im sick. Im just ready to get better though. Also, since yesterday, I have been thinking of the idea of wanting twins :shock: :haha: I dont know. For some reason, I think it would be nice to have twins. I mean if i didnt im not going to be disappointed but if i did then at the same time i will be excited about it. I cant wait until my doc appt on Nov. 7th so I can go and talk to her and she what she recommends. Hoping to get Clomid or progesterone cream etc but we shall see. I think the main focus is the ovarian cysts and I think they are hindering me from ovulating like I am suppose to which is causing me to irregular cycles and abnormal bleeding between periods. Im just ready to get everything fixed so I can finally conceive. Well, Im going to go start cleaning now since it's raining very hard here.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura- generally the foods you eat can affect your supply but only of you cut so much that you're starting to drastically lose weight...then what'll happen is your demand for supply will also cut into your weight. I think you would notice a drastic weight loss before you noticed milk production stopping. I think also the reason you experience the fullness and tingling when you feed (re: in the morning, etc) is because that is when you have "scheduled" your body for feeding. If you slip in an extra feed, say, every day at noon then after about 2-3 days you'll have the heavy feeling around noon also. Breasts are funny things! :haha:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Shradha- try not to worry, I agree with Laura--there is no reason that you should give birth so early unless there is a medical condition OR something each of those women practice at that time that causes premature labor. I think you are doing awesome so far and have nothing to worry about :hugs:


----------



## Grey Eyes

AFM-

Still tired but actually managed to get some rest last night in between feeds :thumbup: I was worried about her not eating enough...newborns are so delicate, you know? So I was a naughty mommy :haha: and I woke her up every 2 hours to eat wether she wanted it or not. I am going to try to establish that as a pretty solid routine if I can. And know what's cool? She has started fussing now about every 2- 2.5 hours and instead of just eating a partial on one breast she is consuming both breasts! AND I have started leaking too so my production is more than keeping up :happydance: I want ehrto start gaining weight this week, I know they generally lose weight the first week but I want to do what I can to give her a boost in the right direction.

Today we have to take her in to the hospital to have her umbilical cord clip removed :thumbup: Be glad to get that annoying thing out of the way! Also- dh and I are a bit (pardon my languaged) pissed at the hospital staff. I went inn early remember to fill out all the paper work so we wouldn't get swamped? Well, the bee-otch deliberately with-held 2 clipboards full of paperwork! And she told me that all we would have to fill out is one paper with babes name on it for the birth certificate :growlmad: and wouldn't you know it we ended up having to deal with tons of paperwork...I was so exhausted and so was dhat that point- he forgot babes name :haha: Anyway, then they had blood work for Aeryn...and when we got home theycalled to say they never did it! Which they did- we were ther watching :shrug: I think they lost it so now we have to re-do it :sad1: Aaargh. 

And the dd's were soo awesome! T read to Kat while we delivered the baby, they were so good! Until Kat found out we may spend the night in hospital annd she got homesick and cried...sowe came home early :) All is well though, babes is an eating/pooping maching atm:haha:

More later ladies! Gonna go catch up on moree posts! :thumbup:


----------



## shradha

I feel relieved:happydance:.....I don't know why but now a days I just need small things to start worrying..... Till I don't give birth to a healthy baby....I will not be in peace..... I just want my baby to be healthy and happy.... You all support me so much and calm me......thank you so much:hugs:


----------



## SpudsMama

It's natural to worry about these things Shradha, all of us here have posted similar things to what you have :hugs:

I'm glad you're feeling better about feeding Coy. I hope you're taking it easy whilst you recover!


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-Glad everything is working out for you.

Shradha-Its normal to worry. I know my sister worried from time to time up until the birth. It happens. But dont worry, you will have a nice healthy baby in your arms at the end.

AFM, its cd7 and the bleeding is still going on grrr :growlmad: It should've stopped by now but its still going on. I guess me being sick isnt helping :shrug: Hopefully, it will stop soon because being sick and having AF is not a good combination. Im feeling better though. Just trying to get over this cough and these body aches but other than that im doing better :thumbup: In 2 more weeks, I see my doc yay :happydance: Im excited to talk her ear off :blush: I have been cleaning up so Im proud of myself about that. Still have my room and the living room to finish up. Also, have to do laundry and finish packing for my trip up to Connecticut. As of right now, its getting cooler in Florida. I dont know if its a cold front or what but it was cold last night that's for sure. I am going to go help my MIL pack so I layered up because im still sick and dont want to end up going back to being on bed rest all day. Oh and I talked to DH about the whole twins ordeal and he was actually happy. He was saying that it would be nice so thats good atleast we both wouldnt be like OH NO :nope: :haha: So let's see what happens after the doc appt. Well, im going to head down to Miami now.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice- I am woried you have a bad infection, I hope you can get in to the doc soon :huh:

Shradha- glad you are feeling well! :thumbup:


AFM- rough night but to be expected. Aeryn has decided to take advantage of Mom's boobs :growlmad: and seems to think they are ready and available just, you know, anytime :shrug: lol! I am having to make her really get loud and ask nice to keep her at 1.5-2 hours...otherwise it'll be a little bit here and there every 10 minutes :roll: Give'em an inch- they take a mile :haha: Other than that she pooped numerous times :thumbup: and we ended up with mass explosions on both ends :roll: so had to change clothes....She's doing very well and actually gained 2 ounces yesterday! :happydance: What an over achiever already! The nurse told me she should have lost weight by now but she's gaining :cloud9:

I am a mental-budgeting-wreck at the moment, trying to "make the first" of next month :haha: Aaargh!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Well, now I feel like crap. I wanted to help dh get fireplace wood, right? So I would just go out and bring in a piece or two, never more than a few steps away from babes while she slept soundly. Well, I picked up one of our hatchets to chop a piece of wood in half and dh reaches over and grabs it from me and starts to swing it himself and ends up missing and hitting his leg instead. *sigh* Now he is mad at me and says it's my fault for distracting him and preventing him from "concentrating". :saywhat: Um, how is this my fault? He took it away from me :shrug: Anyway so I got my feelings all fussed up :haha: and said to hell with it all and came in the house :growlmad: So much for helping....:sadangel:....


----------



## Steph32

Coy-- Oh no! Is his leg ok? That doesn't sound good, sounds like something out of a horror movie. It's not everyday you get sliced by a hatchet... sorry to be crude, but it IS almost Halloween! Glad to hear Aeryn is doing well though, and gaining already, wow! She's definitely getting enough milk, but I know how it is when they just want to be at the boob all the time-- more out of comfort than nourishment. Brandon takes SO much milk, he doesn't know when to stop. So when he gets too full he just chokes on the milk and gets the worst reflux. It doesn't help that I have tons of milk either, it just keeps coming.....

We had his 4 month check up the other day, and his height and weight I believe is near the 75th percentile, and his head is in the 98th percentile! I asked if that was a concern and she said no, as long as his development is on course there is nothing to worry about. Could explain though, why he's taken a bit longer to steady his head when holding him up. He's got my tiny, long neck too, so not an easy combination! Daddy's big head and my slender neck. :haha:

Laura- with regard to the milk supply, I agree with Coy. What you eat or how much you eat shouldn't really affect your supply unless you are starving yourself. Baby will take as much as they need and your body will keep producing milk, they'll just take everything they can get from you, so make sure you are taking your vitamins and eating well so that you know YOU are getting what YOU need!

Shradha- I know it's hard not to worry. I agree with the other ladies, there is no reason to think you will give birth prematurely just because other women are. It's so easy to hear about something and think that it will happen to you or your baby. I'm such a hypochondriac, so I totally understand!

Patrice- I agree with Coy, hope you can see the doctor sooner rather than later, if you're still having this lingering sickness... :(


----------



## shradha

Patrice- you are not sounding good dear.....hope you get well soon. Consult a doctor.

Coy- I can't understand. Sometimes my dh behaves the same way. Hope your dh is ok......
After hearing from you all....I guess babies like to play with the boobies :winkwink:..... They think it's their 1st toy:dohh:....so I too should be prepared....

Today I have completed 5 months....4 more to go.....
Yesterday I finally cooked after a long time and gave mommy a break from Cooking... Felt good.....


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-ouch! hope dh feels better. And maybe he just going through the emotions of having the new baby there.

AFM, today is cd8 :dohh: As of now, it's still going but i have been experiencing brown bleeding for the past 2-3 days. Maybe me being sick or the medicine is causing it to be brown. Normally, its brown but a light flow and then it ends. But its actual bleeding...still an adequate flow and is brown :shrug: As far as me being sick...i feel much better. The only thing i have is a sore throat that's all. So the sickness is almost gone for good :thumbup: This is day 4 of being sick. But i have energy and everything just a sore throat. DH is talking about buying a car that has enough room for babies :shock: Well i see where his mind is at :thumbup:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies! :hi:

Nope, dh is just fine- the hatchet didn't cut as he had on a very heavy-duty pant :thumbup: Maybe he is just emoitonal after the birth of babes :shrug: Anyway I was irritated because he blamed it on me but he's the one who snatched the axe :shock: lol! *MEN*. :roll:
Patrice- I don't know...I know that kind of bleeding is not necessarly normal and I don't think meds (like vitamins) will cause it. I think there is something more going on and you need to see your doc. Especially witht he high temperatures 8-[

OMG, my kids are driving me crazy today. They are generally rowdy but I think (maybe in protest or something :shrug:) since the baby was born they have gotten even more unruly...Take breakfast time for instance. It has become a food fight from hell :roll: and they know better. Then when I say :shhh: shhhh- baby is sleeping now...they start to romp, scream, fight, and pound--Teagen literally almost kicked a hole in her closet door last night :shock: "just playing" she said....Aaaargh, anywho...I have them sitting at the table schooling right now and I keep hearing these ginormous THUDS and I am not sure what it is....:shrug:...maybe I should go check...:haha:

AFM- well, my hips don't hurt so much anymore but my boobs are like torture devices! :rofl: Aaargh my nipples are killer at the moment but I know after afew days it gets better. Aeryn is feeding like a little pro now, I am so happy about that! And she sleeps at least 2 hours at a time during the night so I get some rest also :thumbup: She is so smart- she has started smiling at everyone and making eye contact. And she talks back! :haha: When we talk to her she will stop nursing and squeek then go back to nursing :cloud9: funny baby.

Shradha- I had to laugh at your comment on "boobs are babies first toys" LOL! :haha: I think you are right :)


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Coy. The high temps ended up being flu related and only lasted 1 1/2 days going up and down. Advil...made the fever go away completely. For the past couple of days, just been having a sore throat. Havent taken any vitamins though. The only thing i took was tylenol, advil and robitussin.


----------



## Grey Eyes

*AFM-* Hm, made dinner, very simple...Dd's- I had to kick them outside to play. They have been obsessed with Aeryn (understandably so) but not getting any good outdoor playtime. Their little brains need the fresh air! No school today thank goodness, so I am going to take a shower and relax (in theory) let's see if I can make it happen :haha: I did remind my dh today that most women aren't up and walking, exercising, and working this soon after labor - and I started the night of! I want to be strong but don't want dh thinking I can do ALL of it...I so appreciate his help with tthe wood and dd's :cloud9:

Oh, a pic I took yesterday of Aeryn sleeping...:)

https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o611/greyeyes3/000_4133.jpg


----------



## msperry1984

Coy she's beautiful..sounds like you re doing well and getting her on a nice schedule..congrats best wishes with your new addition..


----------



## mzswizz

coy-she is gorgeous. she favors you alot i see.


----------



## shradha

Coy- so Aeryn is trying to talk:happydance:.....she too must be waiting to join her sisters and play around. She is really adorable :kiss:.... Now she must be having a fixed timing for sleeping and feeding..... Yes..you need rest. Now it's not just 3 children that you need to take care...now there are 4( ooppps sorry for saying so...but I am including dh too)..... My dh needs so much pampering....:dohh:.....he gets moody...

I wanted to ask......did any of you store cord blood cells?


----------



## SpudsMama

No, I didn't Shradha. Hope you're well! 

Aeryn is a beautiful little girl Coy :cloud9: You and your DH must be so proud!


----------



## mzswizz

Hello ladies. How's everyone?

AFM, im on cd9 today and AF is still hanging around. The bleeding went back to normal but its finally a light flow so give or take 2 more days. Im hoping it will be over soon. I have my doc appt next Wednesday :happydance: So it is coming pretty soon. Really hoping that AF doesnt decide to lasts long like those other time when i had a 2 week bleed etc. Think I had enough bleeding already. Especially from Sept. AF and then a random 5 day bleed and now Oct. AF all within a few weeks of each other :nope: Not good at all. So I really cant wait to talk to my new doc about it and see what she has to say about it. Hoping she listens and she is not like my previous doc and think that BC will be the answer to everything because if im TTC, then why on earth would i want to use BC?! I tell you, thats why im getting a FEMALE doctor this time. Maybe I will get more common sense from her. Well today I am going to help MIL pack her clothes and come back up here to move them in. She is going to be moving in soon I think. I dont know when but I know she has until next Thursday to move on her own before they throw everything out in the front of the house. I really wish she was able to keep her house but due to circumstances out of our control, she cant. Hopefully, she will be able to get back on her feet soon. As far as being sick..i feel so much better. I havent really been coughing actually :thumbup: I think im actually over the sickness. But now the weather is getting cool. It's 60 degrees as of right now so I just got to wear jeans n shirt n jacket so i dont get sick again. Well thats all for now.


----------



## Steph32

Patrice, glad you are better. And hope you get some answers from your new doc.

Coy- Aeryn is absolutely beautiful! She's such a little dolly. Boy, do I know how you feel with T & K acting up... N is the same... he stomps around the house and is so loud, I have to constantly tell him to be quiet. And the more I do, the more crazy and rebellious he gets.

Shradha- Yes, I banked both of my kids blood cells. And with Brandon also the cord tissue (they didn't have it as an option when N was born). Are you thinking of doing it? It's very expensive, that's the only thing, and I wasn't sure we'd do it again, but I just kept thinking what a valuable thing to have in case we ever need it... hoping we never do, but just in case.


----------



## lauraemily17

Coy - Aeryn is beautiful and such a clever girl already. You are doing so well so soon after giving birth but good on you for keeping dh on his toes, you need to rest as much as possible. 

Shradha - it's also very expensive and actually very uncommon storing cord blood for personal use but in Leicester where I am you can donate it which we did, well tried to but my placenta fell to pieces and my cord was very thin so I don't think it was taken in the end which is a shame. 

Patrice - glad you're recovering and yep, keep yourself warm. 

Here's a pic of Xander asleep. (Steph we call it a baby gro and I love them too, he wears them to bed every night and for lazy days at home) 

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/2B8020D5-CF91-4844-B05A-83135A066F08-12917-0000095B59402D0F.jpg

Here a pic my Mum dug out of me asleep at 2 months old

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/C365E427-A5C9-4515-A8A6-4CA9A39E7855-12917-0000095B56DB34B8.jpg

I think Xander looks more like me than I originally thought!!


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-thanks and i hope so too.

Laura-i was just about to say from comparing you two pics.....he looks exactly like you.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice- yay for feeling better! And hope your doc is better than your last one too :growlmad: Are you going to be affected much by this storm rolling through? :huh: Stay safe!

Laura- aw, cute pics! I think Xander looks very much like you but there is some of your dh as well, very cool! Mini-me's :haha: Aeryn has my ears and chin...but the rest she is just like her sisters very much like their Papa... Aeryn is the spitting image of Kat except with very long black hair :cloud9: I will have to post apic of her gorgeous hair! 

Steph- I hear on the noise! Wow, I don't know if they have gotten louder or if it just seems magnified to me now...:shrug: Last night was nutso...Aeryn woke up to eat just as I was getting into bed :shrug: so fed her...then she wanted to play, lol, then eat again. Then poop. So I changed her. Just as the diaper tabs were fastening she pooped again :roll: So changed again. Just as I was snapping her suit she pooped again :dohh: loll! Then she wanted to eat. She is now consuming both sides most times :thumbup: Then she had to poop again. *sigh*....then I got her changed and ready for bed, by now it is about 2 a.m. believe it or not! Then I go to my bed, breast feed her one more time and she drifts off and I lay her down in her co-sleeper and I hear Kat scream. So I go running. She tells me no nioghtmare just wanted to hug me. :growlmad: So I chastise her, put her to bed again, and then climb in to my bed. I close my eyes and hear Aeryn filling her diaper.

:dohh: lol! So off I go to change, feed, and change again. Kat wakes in middle of it all and I have to put her to bed again. As I am nursing Aeryn to sleep in my bed this time I hear Kat yelling in the dd's room. And I just flat ignored her :thumbup: I am proud of me :haha: She went to sleep on her own this time. I got to sleep about 5 a.m.! :wacko:

So, I am rummy today- 

So I call the hospital today and ask where they put our birth certificate...dh insisted that they gave it to me and I put it away somewhere :roll: which I was positive did not happen, but why argue with a determined man? :shrug: lol, anyway I call hospital and the bee-otch at the front counter (yeah, the one who messed up with our paperwork to begin with) tells me all snotty "well you won't get your baby's birth certificate until you *come in here and let them do her bloodwork*!" 

:shock: We've done it twice already! Anyway, as I am very tired at this point my temper soars and I yell at her "Look woman, you cannot hold my birth certificate as ransome for bloodwork! You will get me someone else to talk to RIGHT NOW!" :haha: :rofl: So, she got all flustered and got me someone else...turns out the lab actually did have my papers so I marched in a nd took them....they can stuff it at this point, crazy people....:haha:


----------



## lauraemily17

Good for you kicking their butts at the hospital. What are the bloods for? We don't get birth certificates in the uk until the birth is officially registered at the local council offices. Because there's such a big baby boom at the minute we had to wait 6 weeks for an appointment!! Xander was born in June with a birth certificate dated August :(

I can see Kat in Aeryn. I'd live to see her hair. My nephew has a lovely head of thick dark hair as well. So cute on babies. You must be exhausted getting to bed so late. Are you getting to take naps in the day? I remember those nights of eat, poop, eat, poop!! When Xander's not poorly we only have 1 maybe 2 poos a day now, usually first thing in the morning. He's poorly though, still, tool him to the Drs and its a stomach virus which spread to his head and is taking its time going. He's not been right for 2 weeks now.


----------



## Steph32

Coy- You're talking about the temporary birth certificate, right? If not, I wonder if it's different in every state... cause here, we go home with a temporary one that the hospital types up, and then we have to mail in and pay to get the real one, usually takes about a month. But what a hassle, dealing with those people at the hospital! All of that, with having to go back for the bloodwork and everything.... sounds like the right hand doesn't know what the left is doing... Anyway... sounds like you're being called from every direction in your house, as if you weren't needed enough before, huh? Wow. Well it sounds to me like the they are learning a bit as to what life is like now that they have a baby sister that needs all the attention right now. Good that Kat went to sleep on her own finally, she's realizing Mommy won't always be able to answer to her every beckon call! Nicholas is slowly learning that I can't always be there, at first I felt bad, but what can you do? It's the life that he now has to live, being the older brother. And he's almost 5, he *should* be able to do more things on his own. I got over the "feeling bad" real quick after the gazillionth time he's screamed my name while I'm trying to put the baby to sleep!

Laura- Xander DOES look a lot like you!! The ears, shape of the head... but I do also see your dh too... the eyes and nose! He's a good mix of the both of you. It is kind of funny to look and compare past pics, I've recently looked at some of my baby pics and there are a lot that look almost exactly like Brandon... more so than Nicholas. I'll post them sometime too.


----------



## Steph32

Coy- I think Florida kind of dodged the hurricane for the most part. Am I right Patrice?


----------



## Steph32

Wait Patrice, did you move to CT yet or are you still in FL?


----------



## shradha

Laura- Xander looks just like you.....:hugs: he looks so cute while sleeping.....touchwood....

Coy- hope you are getting some rest in between. I too feel the importance of putting diapers... Here we have a notion that diapers causes rashes on babies. So we only put diapers when we go out with the baby. At home we put cloth nap pies, which we wash and reuse. I can't imagine keep washing the whole day.:shrug: I am going to make th baby put diapers event home.

Patrice- hope you are feeling well. Just saw the news. How's everything there? You take care.


----------



## shradha

Coy- these people sometimes have to be really yelled....... How irresponsible :dohh:

ATM.....I can sense some changes.....I mean my appetite has reduced. Feel stuffed and full all the time. Sometimes just dont feel like eating anything:dohh:


----------



## shradha

Actually the doc has suggested me to store cord blood cell. I am a bit confused. It is expensive no doubt. They will store it for 18 years. If I only think about the welfare of the baby then I feel its worth it. But I don't know if they will store it properly or not. It's still pretty new in India....


----------



## SpudsMama

Wow Coy, talk about a bad night! It's good that the girls are learning to live with the changes that a new baby brings. The same goes for Nicholas :thumbup: I'll bet they'll all love having little brothers and sisters when the babies are old enough to play properly together.

Laura, you couldn't get Xander registered until August?! I think Phoebe was 10/11 days old when she officially existed :haha: I'm sorry the little man is so poorly :nope: If you don't think he'll be well enough for next week we can always postpone, it's no problem :hugs: 

Patrice hasn't moved yet (I think, I'm doubting myself now!). So nobody here has been affected by the storm right?


----------



## lauraemily17

I didn't think Patrice had moved yet either, I think it's happening in November. 

We should be good for Monday Emma. I'm really looking forward to seeing you both. Typically after taking him to the Drs yesterday he's woken up a lot better today!! So far no sick and he's a lot less congested!! 

Steph - it's interesting you saying about Nicholas and how he has to live his life now as older brother. I so agree with this and will be the sane with Xander when he has a sibling but I see so many people obsessing with everything having to be the same for all their children so they dont get jealous but each child needs different things at different times. 

Shradha - I hope you're still managing to eat regular meals at least. It's quite early for the baby to be squashing your stomach but it probably is your intestines which might be making you feel full. We still haven't seen a bump pic!

Coy - how are you and your girls today? Did Areryn allow an earlier night for you?


----------



## SpudsMama

I'm glad Xander is feeling better today! We're really looking forward to seeing the two of you as well :D


----------



## mzswizz

Hello ladies. Yes, i have not moved yet. Will move in December :haha: But dh is up there and he is pretty safe. Nothing serious except a quick power outage thank god.

AFM, CD10 and the bleeding is slowly decreasing. It still hasnt stopped yet but as you all know....im impatient when it comes to AF being here longer than 7 days :haha: Im happy that im going to the docs next Wednesday so thats good. Also, MIL got 5 weeks to move so they extended her time because they working on trying to get her house back :happydance: Butttttt she still wants to move and a little piece in my head wants her to reconsider :blush: But anywho, today its 55 degrees right now in Florida. And i must say it actually feels good here. It doesnt feel freezing or anything to me. Guess its because I have the a/c on around 70 and less now :shrug: Got to vote soon but im waiting until Nov. 1st so i can gas up the car etc. Well thats all for me.


----------



## SLCMommy

Sorry ladies, I have been MIA. Went to the Reproductive Specialist yesterday. Since I am still bleeding, not heavy or anything - but he did a blood pregnancy test just to be sure I am not retaining any placenta. Just to be on the safe side. He told me to stop my birth control pills (which, they did no good anyways....) and take Provera, one pill a day for 10 days. He said hopefully this will stop my currently bleeding, and in a week or so start a fresh new bleed which will probably be an AF. Than, on day 2-5 I'm supposed to come in one of those days for a blood test. Than take clomid twice a day for five days, than a day after that is done come in for another blood test and a saline infusion ultrasound. This will clean out my uterus and blow it up like a balloon in order for the dr to get a good 360 view of my uterus. The next cycle they would like me to come in for a uterine dye test. 


Coy- Congratulations on your daughter. She is beautiful! So glad you not are pregnant and uncomfortable anymore!


----------



## SLCMommy

Also: We are waiting to see if we are pre-approved for a home loan from another company. ;)


----------



## mzswizz

Sounds like good things are coming your way Ashley! GL on the home loan and hoping they can now find out whats going on.


----------



## lauraemily17

Fingers crossed on the home loan Ashley. Sounds like your Drs being thorough. Is he looking for anything specifically? 

Proud wifey moment. Dh on our local news program doing his Police man thing!! :D :D


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> Fingers crossed on the home loan Ashley. Sounds like your Drs being thorough. Is he looking for anything specifically?
> 
> Proud wifey moment. Dh on our local news program doing his Police man thing!! :D :D

Really?! Awesome? Who's butt did he hav to kick (then arrest) to get on tv? :haha: Makes you proud, doesn't it? :thumbup:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Ashley- I am so proud of yu, you are so strong to move ahead with the testing and I think it is the right thing for you to do :thumbup: Verysmall comfort I know, but there is SOME comfort in getting answers and then solutions :hugs: Sounds like a positive plan your RE has you on and WOW! I am keeping FX'd for the home loan- believe me, I know how stressful that can be :nope: Damned nightmare on todays market :grr:


----------



## lauraemily17

He was part of a group of polic officers doing some planned arrests for shame marriages. The news people were filming them. Dh's star moment was driving the police van!! As much as I hate the hours dh works I am incredibly proud of what he does and he has such a good reputation he gets chosen to do these high profile tasks.


----------



## Grey Eyes

what's a "shame marriage?":huh:


----------



## Steph32

Hey ladies-- Sorry I don't have time to catch up with all of your posts, but I'm having a mommy freak out moment and I need some reassurance!! I have been drinking some tea with raw honey because I'm sick with a cold, and I forgot to wash my hands after I was handling the honey and didn't realize it until AFTER my finger literally had gone in Brandon's mouth! :dohh: I checked my fingers after the fact and they were still sticky and smelled sweet! Paranoia set in and of course researched online and paged my dr. The dr thinks he should be fine, but of course I'm still going to worry. And it says that symptoms of botulism could show anywhere from 3-30 days! :wacko::cry: I've been kicking myself over it, I should have known to wash my hands :nope: Do you think he'll be ok???


----------



## shradha

Steph- don't worry....I can understand how you must be feeling.... Even though the I am not a mommy yet but I feel very concerned about the precious beanie that is inside me :flower: I think as long as you have not licked your finger and your saliva isn't on it, things look fine. Don't panic.... 

Patrice- glad you are fine and safe.

Ashley- I am happy that you have visited a doctor and got things sorted out. Keeping fingers crossed for you. This time I am sure your home loan will get passed.

Laura- wow you and Emma are going to meet. Enjoy! 
You must be really proud of Dh:happydance:. It must have been wonderful seeing him on tv.


----------



## shradha

Yesterday night I couldn't get sleep....so I walked out of the bedroom and sat down in the living room and started watching Tv..... I didn't look at the time...I guess I must have sat down for more than an hour....suddenly I felt continuous movement in my lower belly. I felt funny becoz I never like this before....I suddenly felt that the baby wanted to rest.....like screaming at me....go and sleep and let me sleep..hehehe. So I went back to sleep ...and the moment I tried to sleep the movement stopped. Really funny.


----------



## Steph32

Shradha- Over here we are advised not to give infants under 1 year of age any honey, because it could contain botulism spores which can harm the baby. Do they tell you the same in India? I think it's more common in the US. I know it's probably a small risk, but I'm just mad at myself for putting my honey covered finger in his mouth! Of course I would never give honey on purpose, but the fact that I could have easily just washed my hands... now I have to worry and constantly look out for symptoms for the next month?!


----------



## SpudsMama

I've never liked honey so haven't really looked into botulism. I would've thought that if it was such a tiny amount that Brandon should be ok. Maybe keep an eye on him for the next day or two? I'm sure he's perfectly fine though Steph :hugs:


----------



## lauraemily17

Steph - I'm sure Brandon will be just fine. He's only going to have swallowed the tiniest of amounts. We have the same advice here re honey but I think it's a pretty recent thing and I'm sure once babies are on solids nearing a year a lot of people ignore the honey rule as its in quite a few things. I know I accidentally ate it in a few things while pregnant. I totally understand your worries though :hugs: 

Coy - a shame marriage is where people marry to get rights to stay in the country. Happens a fair bit in Leicester, there were 3 arrests made yesterday. How's the girls today?

Shradha - that's so cute that your baby told you to go to bed, such a strong connection you both have already! It's funny how Mums can pick up babies like & dislikes from as early as in the womb.


----------



## Steph32

Okay, another scary moment. What's B trying to do to me???!!! I went in his room this morning because I had gotten up and saw on the video monitor that he was on his tummy. So, to just check on his breathing, I went in there... I found him FACEPLANTED in the mattress!!!! What?! I was just trying to get used to the fact that he was rolling over onto his tummy at night, but I thought he would know not to do that instinctively, and tht he was strong enough to put it to the side! I immediately checked his breathing, still breathing, and I monitored him for a few minutes like that... still breathing... but come on! Move already! He eventually woke up and put his head to the side. But I don't know if he woke up just because he heard me or sensed me there. After this, how am I ever going to sleep again?!?! I had no warning, he made no noise through any of it!


----------



## SpudsMama

Steph, that's happened here too, it's scary! My Mom had put Phoebe down on her side without thinking to tell me. I walked in to check on her and found her face down... she was a couple of days old! Needless to say she's always placed on her back now. Could you place something alongside him, a rolled up blanket maybe, to stop him from turning over?


----------



## lauraemily17

:hugs: Wow, that is scary, think my heart would have missed a lot of beats if Xander did that!! I think Emma's suggestion is a good one, if he can't actually roll over then you can relax? I have read that once a baby can roll they are strong enough to move their head if they face plant so won't ever suffocate, just as adults won't. I'm not so sure I could rely on that though. It's damn scary being a Mummy!!


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-I think Brandon shoul be fine if its just a tiny amount of honey. I wouldnt worry about that and re thefaceplant, maybe you shoul place somehing long his sides so that he wont roll over :shrug:

AFM, for those who celebrate Halloween...Happy Halloween. Now im cd11 today and the beeding looks like it will either stop today or tomorrow morning but we shall see. I think we are having a cold front of some sort. Right now its a good 66 degrees right now. It usually gets around mid 50s at night. Im working on a little bit of energy because my dog wouldnt stop barking at all last night. I had to keep telling him to be quiet. Granted, he is a very protective dog but there as nothing but wind last night and thats what he was barking at :dohh: So im not a happy camper at the moment. Well, there's alot of cleaning i have to get done in my room upstairs and dishes need to be washed in the kitchen. Dont know how im going to manage today. Well, tomorrow is the 1st of November :happydance: Which will make it only 6 more days until I see my doc :thumbup: Im excited and cant wait but at the same time a little nervous because Im just hoping she doesnt take my issues as something not serious and just pushes me to the side. But wont know until that day comes.


----------



## lauraemily17

Hugely proud Mummy moment (especially as Xander still is not even trying to roll!)

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/D693F235-84D2-407D-8417-F45E98DF0137-14237-00000A6972ADAD6C.jpg

:cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:


----------



## SpudsMama

Wow, go Xander! Clever boy :cloud9:


----------



## mzswizz

yay Xander!!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Steph-

STOP worrying!!:growlmad: lol!

K, re:_*honey*_. Not like you fed him spoonfuls of it, he probably only got a taste of it ... I doubt any harm done. First of all- check the jug, is your honey homogenized or wild? If it's not wild (it has to be labeled) you are like 99.9% OK. I know cause I just finished researching this like two weeks ago.

Re:*faceplanting*. It happens. Here's a very simple trick I have always done with my dd's.:

1) Never on the back, they can vomit and drown in it. 
2) Never on tummy- they can suffocate.
3) On the side with a small blanket- even a burp rag will work- rolled and squidged under the edge of the back, and another to brace the front from the chhest down. This is not only protective but comforting. In fact I usually make the bed up with the rolled blankets (like wedges) and covered with another blanket to prevent slipping. Works great! :) *Gives them a little blanket "hug". *:cloud9:


----------



## Steph32

Thanks everyone. I'm sick and sleep deprived, so I'm just extra stressed and worried. Things right now are crazier than they've ever been. But, long story. I can't even think straight right now I'm just so sick and tired.

I thought about using a sleep positioner, or something to hold him on his side or keep him on his back, but the more I read about it and after taking to his ped, it is a safety hazard as he could end up stuck or wedged in a position he doesn't want to be in, and it would restrict movement if he's needs to move. I also wouldn't put any thing in the crib with him, like blankets, I'd probably be more worried about that coming loose and covering his face. He is way too strong and active and he always needs to be moving around in his sleep.

Our ped suggested that I sleep in the room with him for a few nights, just so I can be close and monitor. I still don't know how I will sleep... I'm afraid of him doing it so quietly that I won't wake up. I've read a lot of encouraging things online though, about how this tends to happen when they start being able to roll on their tummy. They will occasionally face plant but they are now old enough to realize if they are suffocating and will move if they need to.

Doesn't make it any less scary though!!

Coy- so you don't let your dd's sleep on their backs? I never had a problem with it, they never choked on their spit up or anything, but B did sleep at an angle for a while because of his reflux.

Btw re: honey, the only thing the label says is "raw." So I assume that is the same as wild??


----------



## lauraemily17

Totally understand your concern. I don't handle sleep deprivation well at all so can just imagine how I'd feel at the prospect of even less sleep and for you to be poorly as well.... :hugs: is it still the cold you had a few weeks ago lingering?

I guess in some ways this is the down side of technology nowadays, we can keep closer tabs just giving us more to worry about! I am sure Brandon will be fine, he is brilliant at keeping his head up in tummy time, he looks like he has a really strong neck. Did this happen with Nicholas?


----------



## shradha

Steph32 said:


> Shradha- Over here we are advised not to give infants under 1 year of age any honey, because it could contain botulism spores which can harm the baby. Do they tell you the same in India? I think it's more common in the US. I know it's probably a small risk, but I'm just mad at myself for putting my honey covered finger in his mouth! Of course I would never give honey on purpose, but the fact that I could have easily just washed my hands... now I have to worry and constantly look out for symptoms for the next month?!

Here we have a custom in which the grandfather dips his finger in honey and gives the new born baby to taste for good luck. I have no idea regarding the risk:shrug:.... Dont worrry because the amount of honey was very little. Brandon will be fine.


----------



## shradha

Steph I totally understand your concern:hugs:...dont worry....You can place Brandon between 2 baby pillows. I remember my aunt doing this when my younger sister was a baby

Laura- seeing all baby pics I just cant wait to hold my baby.....:hugs:Xander Cutie...he is such a darling:kiss:


----------



## shradha

Emma nice pic! I mean in your avatar. Phoebe is so cute and pretty....:kiss:


----------



## Steph32

After 3 nights of no sleep, I'm going to buy one of those movement sensors. They're expensive, but I just can't do this. Hopefully it works though, I've read pretty good reviews so we'll see. Anyone heard of these? https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0000E262S

Shradha, that's interesting custom. Is it a pure form of honey that is given? I know honey here in California is more likely to be tainted. Still uncommon, but the botulism bacteria 
is found in more samples of soil here (which gets into the honey). So, that is why I am a little more worried about it.

Emma- I love your profile pic too. Good to see your face! And looks like you've darkened your hair as well? Or is that your natural color? I know it was red before.

Btw, that is so cool that you and Laura are meeting up. I wish some of the rest of us were closer to each other, I would love to meet a fellow BNB'er someday. I'm sure Xander and Phoebe will have fun. Be sure to take pics!


----------



## Steph32

Laura- I'm not sure if this is the same cold or not. I think it's a new one, because now Nicholas has it too, after he was fine for about a week in between. Yeah, coughing bad. This one's a doozy. And I don't know how I'm going to be able to recover without getting some much needed sleep!

Oh, and I don't remember this face planting thing happening with Nicholas. I don't think he started rolling over onto his tummy until well past 6 months old. But then again, if I remember correctly, he was swaddled (with his arms in) for a while. He didn't need his thumb to suck at night.


----------



## lauraemily17

I'm sure I'll get a few pics! :thumbup: how close do you live Disneyland? I'm quite certain we'll be there at some point in the next 10 years, we could meet then!! 

My best friend has exactly that monitor, stupid me, I should have thought of suggesting one. My friend used it as her son will only sleep on his front. 

That's rubbish you've got another cold, it's that time of year I guess. Can you get dh to do kiddie duty over the weekend so you can try & catch up on sleep and recover?


----------



## mzswizz

Emma-Love the profile pic!!! 

Steph-Whatever will put your mind at ease, i think is a good investment in my eyes :hugs: Andwish we all lived closer too. Maybe one day when i have a child...i can just plan a trip and make it happen :haha:

AFM, im cd12 today annndddddd the bleeding stopped :happydance: So now AF is finally over and 6 more days until my doc appt. Im excited. I just found out that my godsister's grandmother has died so Im going to call her and hck up on her to see how sheis taking it. Alot hs been going on and today is errand running day. So lots to do today.Atleast tomorrow stat the weekend for me and I get to relax thank goodness. Oh and inexactly 3 weeks... get to see DH yay :happydance: Im over the moon happy.


----------



## SpudsMama

Glad the bleeding has finally stopped Patrice! 

Steph, the monitor is a good idea and well worth the money if it gives you some peace of mind. Yeah, I used to have red hair but it's now a dark brown. I've had it cut since my avatar pic was taken. I've got a new pic of the two of us on facebook... I'll upload it onto BnB whenever I'm next on the laptop :thumbup: Oh and I'll definitely get some pics on Monday :D


----------



## lauraemily17

Warning, this is a gush post!! 

My little boy is growing up!! First attempt at solids & he LOVED it!!! :)

He's been showing weaning cues recently and actually drank half if his bottle this morning through chewing the teat as much as sucking so I hoped he'd catch on to chewing his food and he did. He was slurping it off the spoon and chewing and swallowing it. He was also grabbing the spoon from me and feeding himself!! I'm so proud of my munchkin :cloud9: :cloud9: 

He's only getting baby rice for the next week and only once a day. Then we'll move on to pear purée for another week so we gradually build up flavours and can easily tell if the different foods agree with him.


----------



## mzswizz

Laura-Yay for Xander! He is growing up so fast.


----------



## lauraemily17

He really is Patrice. Love the new avatar pic. You 2 are such a cute couple.


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Laura. I notice we get that alot and my family says once we have kids..its going to be hard to say who the baby favors because we kind of favor each other :haha:


----------



## lauraemily17

That's so true, you really do. I bet you'll have beautiful babies.


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Laura and I guess AF heard me complaining because she packed up and left finally. Thank goodness. I kept checking my panty liner and now I am only having white/clear discharge only. So I take that as a good sign. I think im going to start back taking my temps starting next cycle. First, I want to see what this new doc is going to say and do before I start the temping regime again.


----------



## Steph32

Patrice- Cute profile pic!

Laura- Aww, solids already! Sounds like you're introducing at a great time, it really does seem like he's ready. And they say that being able to sit up is one of those signs. He really is growing up fast... talking, sitting up, eating solids! Big boy!

I live in Northern California which is about 6-7 hours north of LA, where Disneyland is. So... kinda far, but in the big picture, not very far. Still an all day drive though. Most people who visit California come here to go to Disneyland... not really much else, although there is San Francisco, which is the closest big city (about an hour away from me) and there are many things to do and see there. It would be great if one day we could all meet up somewhere and have a sort of bnb reunion (or union, I should say!). Even if we're old and gray and our babies have babies... well, hopefully sooner than that! 

I bought the angelcare monitor today. He's sleeping in his crib with it right now. I was surprised to find out that when the alarm goes off (if it were to detect no movement for 20 seconds) it sounds off in the nursery! I don't understand why it doesn't just sound off on the parent unit?! After all, we are the ones that will be running in there to check on him. It just doesn't make sense to me. If there is a false alarm, then it would be waking him up for no reason. And it is VERY loud. Now, I don't mind waking up to a loud false alarm, but I don't want it constantly going off in his room and startling him! For those of you that know about this monitor, does it tend to give false alarms a lot?

Laura, btw, when I was at the store today I saw the Bumbo seat and I never realized it was so expensive! Like $45! Which is probably like 90 pounds? (I just noticed I don't have a pound sign on my keyboard). Was going to get one, not sure sure if it's worth it now!


----------



## shradha

Steph- just wanted a quick opinion..... What do you really think about cord blood cells storage? Coz till now my dh wanted to store ours but few mins before he got a call from his Sis from Canada....she said it's a waste of money. She has not stored her's. She also said that the cord blood cells don't cure anything.....just wanted to know what exactly you know about it...... Now dh is against storing it.


----------



## SpudsMama

Bumbos sell for around £30-40 here, I wonder why it's so expensive in the US :shrug: Apparently they were recalled not long back because babies were toppling out of them and getting hurt. My aunt had been planning on getting one for Phoebe but refuses to now. Surely if you're watching the baby it's fine? I've seen parents put the bumbo up on counter tops etc before and it's most likely situations like that that cause injury! I still plan to get one for Spud anyway.


----------



## shradha

Patrice- so finally you are a free bird:happydance:.... AF has left you and you are doing well. Nice pic of you and dh. 

Laura- Xander....yay for starting eating solids:happydance:

Steph- how is Nicholas ? Hope his cold is not that bad. How are you? Has your cold gone?


----------



## lauraemily17

The bumbo cost us £30, $45 equates to about that so similar price. They are harder to get now on the uk due to the recall. I found a thread on here with an email address to write to and they will apparently send you the new harnesses not that I've had any or a response. We don't plan on using it anywhere high though and we also have the tray table which actually works really well at stopping him from tumbling out. 

I had an unexpected day trip to San Francisco once!! I was supposed to be catching a connecting flight to Australia there but we got diverted to Canada to drop off a sick passenger so missed the connection. The airline put us up in a hotel and on a flight the next night and the only other passenger on the plane getting the connecting flight was an English guy who worked for Cisco systems in San Francisco. We spent the day there seeing the sites in a rental car he put on his company card!! It was fantastic, he was a brilliant guy, a family man so really looked after me, I was only 21 and traveling to Australia alone. I have some very fond memories of my 24 hours in San Francisco!!


----------



## lauraemily17

Shradha - I think with the cord blood it's because it's such a new thing. It's only done in a few cities in England I think and a couple of private companies. Although there are uses now in treating some diseases I think it's more of a thing for the future, with stem cell research it's likely over the next 10/20 years there will be a lot more uses and benefits than there are now. I guess to fork out the cash to pay for it to be stored its reliant on these advances. You'd also need to consider the reliability of the company storing it. What happens to the blood if the company fails. Personally I think if you can afford it then its worth doing just in case but for us we couldn't but I don't feel like we're hugely disadvantaged by not having it.


----------



## msperry1984

Hello ladies hope everyone is doing well. Steph that would be terrifying but glad your little guy is okay... Update for me well I have no idea what cd I am on since my cycle has been weird had started on Sept 29 to the 4th then when I started on the vitex on the 9th I started bleeding again and that went on for a little over a week I had mid cycle ovary pain but don't know if I o'd AMD have been having cramps now for the last two days so thinking that af is right around the corner would like for it to hurry up so I can get a betterfefeel for when I'm going to o this time..also promised myself that I'm not going to take any more hpt unless I miss af..


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-Thanks and maybe you should read the manual and see if it explains why it goes off on the baby's unit and not the parents' unit. Im with you though, it should go off on the parents' unit instead of baby.

Shradha-Thanks and yes i am officially a free bird from AF :happydance: And thanks.

msperry-hoping your body straightens out so you can figure out whats going on :hugs:

AFM, im on cd13...wow this cycle is flying and its day 2 of no bleeding so AF is officially gone :happydance: Im super happy because she over stayed her welcome. Well in 5 days i have my doc's appt and in 20 days...i see my dh. Cant wait for us to have our little quality time together. Hoping that would bring forth a bfp :haha: But you never know. I know AF will probably be postponed now seeing that it took forever for the bleeding to stop or maybe my body just might still continue everything on time and if that's the case...by the time I go to see DH...it will be close to the time AF is due :dohh: Really hope I dont endure an AF while away because that would suck. It seems like AF knows when to ruin it for me. Thank goodness its Friday today. Going to be running errands and go out tonight just to get out this house.


----------



## Grey Eyes

OMG Posts to catch up on! :happydance: I gotta back up a few pages :haha: Wanted to add a couple of pics real quick--

*Here is a pic of T and Kat trick-or-treating...T is Charlie Brown's mucked up ghost costume and Kat is (obviously) Poe the teletubby...*

https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o611/greyeyes3/000_4139.jpg
*



And here is a traditional pic of Aeryn- we have pics of each dd in this blue dress sitting in daddy's cowboy hat at a week old 

Notice her full lips and dark hair?* :cloud9:

https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o611/greyeyes3/000_4159.jpg


----------



## Steph32

Coy- Aeryn is so cute! Even though she looks so big already (for just over a week old!) she must be so small to fit in daddy's hat! What a cute idea. Can you show us the pics of the other girls too? It would be fun to see the comparison.

Patrice- Glad AF is gone and you have a fresh start for when you see the new doc!

msperry- It does take your body a while, about 3-6 months, to get used to the vitex and for your cycle to normalize. So if you get some irregular bleeding and stuff, it's just your body trying to readjust back to what it should normally be.

Shradha- Re: cord blood, exactly what Laura said. Cord blood research is a fairly new thing and they are conducting trials right now for future uses and treatments many diseases/conditions. I know they have already successfully used stored cord blood/tissue for leukemia and cancer patients, and are on the verge of finding treatment for autism. What's also good about it, is that if a sibling or a family member gets sick, they can also use the cord blood because it will most likely be compatible. It is very expensive, but God forbid if one of my children were stricken with a serious illness we would have a chance at saving their life. It's something we can barely afford, but it's a small price to pay in the long run. The first year of storage is the most expensive, paying a large monthly fee, but after that you just pay an annual cost of around $150-200. We bank with CBR, which is one of the most reputable companies.

Laura and Emma-- Oopsie re: the bumbo price! I went the wrong way for conversion! I wasn't thinking straight. But yeah, 30 pounds or 45 dollars is still a lot. I do remember it being recalled too, so I actually didn't know it was back on the market until I saw your pic Laura. But yeah, I assume that if one is using it the right way (not putting it on high surfaces or anything) that it's safe to use.

So... update on the monitor... used it last night, and I think it worked well! And no false alarms. It's amazing how that sensor can detect the slightest breathing. So, I did sleep better, although I was still on edge because I wasn't sure how it was going to work. I was also afraid of the alarm going off and scaring him. I did find out though, that it gives a pre-beep 5 seconds before the real alarm starts sounding off. So it gives me 5 seconds to haul ass to his room and turn it off before it wakes him (that is, if it's a false alarm).


----------



## Steph32

Here's a video I took of Brandon that I wanted to share with you guys. I uploaded it to youtube. I was getting him to laugh by imitating a sound he made... he thought it was the funniest thing.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WcjwrtjLcwk&feature=youtu.be


----------



## SpudsMama

Aww Brandon has the cutest laugh!!

Aeryn is another little cutie Coy, can we see the pics of her sisters in the hat too??


----------



## shradha

Steph- awwwwww.....Brandon :kiss::kiss::kiss: so cute!! I liked his laugh so much:happydance:..... 

Re- cord cell- the main concern is that I don't know how genuine and authentic the company here in India are? Looking into the situation here in India where power cuts are so common and the summers are terrible. I hope they can store it well......

Coy- Aeryn is another cutie :kiss::kiss: so are your other little one's......:hugs: all the three are going to be stunning ladies.:happydance:

Msperry- hi..... Hope you are doing good.


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-Brandon has the cutest laugh ever. I remember the first time i made me niece lugh. I would put her hat on te top on my head and then act like i sneezed and the hat would fall off and she thought it was the funniest thing ever.

Coy-Aeryn is adorable!!! I think she favors you. And look like she's ready for camera time already how she posed :haha:

AFM, cd14 im going to vote today and just spend time with the dogs. I have been soo busy that I havent really been showing my dogs the proper attention and boy do they let me know it. Wednesday is oming up pretty fast and also Ihave to find a dentist so I can get everything out the way before the trip. Feels good to not have any bleding. I think i had like 2-3 bleeds for October :nope: Not good at all. Hoping i skip Novembr then :haha: Just wishful thinking.


----------



## lauraemily17

Aww Patrice. I bet you are a fantastic Auntie. 

Steph - Brandon the most fantastic laugh. A proper baby giggle! I love it. You know it's really nice to see him in real life rather than just a pic! Brandon was a really early laugher wasn't he? Has it always been a proper giggle? Xander has been laughing for a while but until this morning it wasn't a proper giggle then suddenly today he did it for the first time! :cloud9: he needs more practice to get it as good as Brandon's though!

Coy - beautiful picture of Aeryn. How are you doing?


----------



## Steph32

He has been laughing for a while, but I think the first proper giggle was around 3 months old. You know those pics of him at 3 months with the blue "handsome 1" shirt? Daddy was making him laugh so I could get some good smiles, and that was one of the first times he had a real, kind of hysterical belly laugh. Daddy gets him real good, better than I can. And it's usually when he's overtired and just before he needs a nap. He doesn't know whether to laugh or cry!

I should have posted a video a long time ago, I never thought to just upload to youtube and post a link! It's great to be able to have you guys see him "in person!" Would be great to see videos of Xander, Phoebe and Aeryn as well!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies!

LOVE the pics and videos! Patrice- awesome pic of you and your dh! :thumbup: And Steph- Brandon has the cutest laugh! What a gorgeous boy :hugs: Glad yu have the monitor and it works well...I should get one of those! lol! I wake up all the time to check her breathing :shrug: We're MOM's...what else can we do? :huh:

Yes, I will get the pics of the other 2 dd's and post here- it is amazing to me how similar they all 3 look! Patrice- you really think she ersembles me?! I don't see it yet...She has my eyebrows, my chin, and my ears--all the "Mr. Potatoe Head" peices :haha: but has dh's coloring- my dh has black eyes, black curly hair, tan skin (Italian and Oglala Lakota Sioux). Her nose is dh...it's fun to try and pnpoint the genetics! :)

Shradha- how are you feeling today? Babes will be kicking up a storm all the time now :hugs: When is your next appointment?


----------



## Grey Eyes

Was thinking of posting a birth story but not sure? :huh: Nt much to tell really but I know some ladies (like me, lol) like to read them just as a sort of a heads up or reminder of what is to come. I think I will so Shradha will know some of what to expect, but every woman is a littl;e different. Yet, despite our differences there really is only one way to labor--get it out! :haha: Lol....


----------



## Grey Eyes

AFM- ah, I actually woke up on my own today! Albeit it was 10 a.m. :blush: and I was more than a bit late egtting evryone their breakfasts...Oh well, I told dh "thank you" as he keopt the girls in the living room while I slept, and Aeryn must be on my schedule :haha: as she slept too... Felt good, I am still tired but not that God-awful rummy...

Today I have to shop for the weekend and work on my course final. Bleh. :haha:


----------



## Steph32

Coy- Yes, the monitor was definitely worth the price. I'll gladly pay $80 to get my sleep and my sanity back... :haha: I would recommend it, that is, if you are going to be worried about her sleeping on her tummy later. But seeing that you've gone through this with your other 2 you probably are more confident than I am :)

Here is a pic I took of B at the pumpkin patch last week (my mom is holding him). We did go out trick or treating, N was a football player and B was a monkey, but I didn't get any good pics because I was so sick that day. And B hated his costume, only had it on for a few minutes! We all went to a few houses, but Daddy took N out for the rest of the time while B and I headed back home to sleep!


----------



## Steph32

Grey Eyes said:


> Yet, despite our differences there really is only one way to labor--get it out! :haha: Lol....

Totally agree with you there! LOL


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-yes i think she does resemble you and thanks. Yeah i had just remembered to update the picture of us lol.

AFM, well my doc called about my appt and said it was rescheduled. Im happy because now its on Monday, nov. 5th instead of the 7th :happydance: So now in 2 days I will be going to the doc yay good thing because they can probably check my ovaries to see if im close to ovulation etc :thumbup:


----------



## lauraemily17

https://i1196.photobucket.com/album...-90F9-8436480C3A47-16591-00000C92C45946B8.mp4


----------



## lauraemily17

It worked!! Had a go at posting a video using photo bucket, it didn't work last time I tried!!

The one below us a rubbish pic as it was dark but its if Xander doing his "aboo" thing late last night instead if going to sleep!!


----------



## Steph32

Aww it worked! So cute, he's trying to blow raspberries! He's really working hard at it too, so determined! :)


----------



## lauraemily17

Here's another of him munching his baby rice. I've not got any of him being particularly smiley or chatty as he stops as soon as a cameras put in front of him!! Would love to see some more of Brandon and of Phoebe and your girls Coy. 

https://i1196.photobucket.com/album...-BC45-14CF542F614C-16591-00000C99CEE515C1.mp4



Coy - glad you're getting some good sleep and dh is helping out with the girls. I feel for you having to do course work, my brain doesn't function any more so I really don't k ow how you do it! Did you say you got ahead though before Aeryn arrived? How long have you get left on the course? 

Patrice - that's fantastic the appointment has been bought forward, perfect timing as well if around o day. 

Steph - love the pic of Brandon on the pumpkin. What are pumpkin patches I think I saw some pics on Facebook of them as well.


----------



## shradha

I am really enjoying the posts.....baby pics and video's......:hugs::dohh:Thanx you sooooooooo much. 

Steph- Brandon Pics are so nice...:happydance:...
Re- monitor- I guess I too will get one later.

Patrice- good time for checkup. I am sure you will O soon and everything will go fine :thumbup:

Coy- finally you are getting some quality sleep.:hugs: I feel Aeryn is a mixture of you and dh. 
Yea, I am waiting to hear your story..... :hugs:

Suddenly my belly is becoming big....and today when I checked my weight....gosh I am scared.......I have gained 3 kgs in 20 weeks....in 2 weeks I have put on 2.5 kgs......I am worried.... I am freaking out. I am not overeating...... Tom according to me I wil be 23 weeks.....is this sudden weight gain ok or not good....friends help me.....:cry:

I have a normal checkup on Tuesday with my gyn....


----------



## shradha

Laura- Xander :kiss::kiss:.....awwww cutieeeee....... Your baby is a sweetheart :hugs:.... Loved the video..


----------



## Grey Eyes

O my heck ladies....Talk about needing support! WTF is it with me, I am wondering if I have a "Kick Me" sign on my backside or what....just got hit with a citation...someone is accusing me of something and say they have video...well I did not commit the alleged act and the video believe it or not actuaklly supports my innocence. The individual who is accusing me is a former competative manager and I am wondering if they caught wind that I won my case recently and just want to cause me grief? Whatever it is I have to fork out for an attorney again :roll: When it rains..yep, it pours. Like I need stresssssss! :hissy:

.............:sadangel:.........:sad1: I could take a break ANYTIME God (my prayer).....


----------



## Steph32

Coy- What?! That's sucks, I'm sorry. What is with these people in your town. What exactly is the citation for, what do they "say" you did? And that's really creepy if someone is taking video of you! You poor thing, just had a baby, you don't need all this negativity and people that just want to bring you down for whatever reason. What's wrong with people these days.

Laura- That rice cereal video is too cute. He's getting the hang of it! Looks like he's lovin it!

Shradha- From what I remember, (and from some of you on here too) that the fastest rate of weight gain is the middle of the 2nd tri. Babyis going through huge growth spurts and you may find yourself eating more, having more cravings as well. Don't worry about your weight gain! Baby is getting what he/she needs!


----------



## lauraemily17

Coy - that's just awful, it makes me so mad how horrible people can be and thoughtless to other people. Like you need this with a new baby. What do they expect to gain from throwing unfounded accusations around?? If the video shows you are innocent surely it'll just get thrown out of court? Can you represent yourself to save costs?

Shradha - just at Steph says. You are going to put weight on, baby, placenta, extra fluid & blood all adds up to quite a bit of weight and second tri is said to be the biggest in weight gain. The only advice I would add is try not to do what I did and give in to cravings of carbs & puddings all the time, I put on far far too much weight by doing so and will try a lot harder not to do it again!!

Steph - the weaning is actually causing a problem in that he likes it too much and is getting very fussy on the bottle!! We were giving him solids in the middle of his lunch time bottle but he then wouldn't finish the bottle so today we planned to let him finish the bottle just make it an ounce smaller then give him a few spoonfuls of baby rice. Well today he refused his bottle after a couple of ounces and loved the baby rice. We ended up then having to spoon feed him a few more ounces of his formula so he ate enough!! Spoon feeding a liquid is an interesting experience!! I now don't know what to do, he clearly wants more solids but he's just so young I don't want to upset his delicate digestive system by overloading it. I'm wondering if I should move on to pear purée sooner and leave the baby rice as the pear tastes different to his formula so he may then drink more of his milk. I really wanted him to be 5 months old before solids replaced any full bottle feeds. I thought he'd like it but not more than his bottle!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies! Yes, crazy stuff. The citation indicates that the store is accusing me of switching a price on a bag of chicken :shock: lol! The video is very pixel-blurry our faces are just blobls of blur, etc...and shows me with my dd's in the cart examing chicken. It comes frozen in these bags...so it shows me reaching over, turning a bag over, examing the meat inside, then doing the same with another bag, and finally settling on just one of the bags of frozen breasts. The chicken bags are just blurry blobs on film and the price tags are just slightly lighter blobs of color...I put the bag in my cart and move out of the camera view. The store is delcaring I somehow "switched" a price tag on the bag. How in heck would I do that?! The video is pretty crappy but the officers interogating me (yes in an interrogation room! :shock:) shouted that I MUST have switched tags (get this) because the chicken I bought was too cheaply priced! :shock: WTF? Anyway, the store has accused, the citation has been issued, so dh and I have decided even though I could probably represent self and the DA will prob just dismiss we want our attorney to rep and then counter sue. I am so tired of this kind of junk though, iykwim? Nice place in the country...no neighbors...no local pd harassing...no stupid little store clerk...LOL! Heaven!


----------



## lauraemily17

Oh good god, what is the world coming to. How much are you supposed to have profited from your supposed act, 50cents?! If they really believe that's what you did why not simply ban you from the store? Total overkill, idiots! Do you know the people who work at the store, are they bitter about your wonderful dh and beautiful dd's do you think? Is there anyway you can move?! I asked my dh if he would pursue a claim like that and to my horror yes he would, basically if the store are prepared to press charges & go to court and there is a video, even 1 which doesn't prove anything then it would be progressed because its technically fraud. This is why there's murders and rapists wandering the street, too many officers involved in prosecuting innocent people!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

LOL! Nuts! haha, oh well, I guess its just one of those things I have to follow out. I know, I am a bit shocked by it all. I never did get an exact price from anyone but I am guessing the store would claim a supposed loss of about 4 dollars? Maybe? Certainly not enough for me to want to switch a tag! :shock: We'll see how far this goes tho.....and yes, some of the people have a serious problem with me. One is a mother of one of my former employees. The employee was caught lifting $55.00 dollars from her register an pocketing it so got terminated (I fired her) and her mom hates my guts for it. Another is the manager. When I managed my business it seriously cut into his profits and he used to come angry into my store and shout about....Many of these people falsely accused me during my case and I am guessing word got around that I won my case --maybe they are worried I will sue for defamation or something? :shrug: Anyway- same old same old. YES. Emphatically yes, I would love to move!

I mean its ludicrous! I am an officer of the law, my dh is a retired police officer (um plus other stuff with D.O.D., etc) and dh's step son works side by side with the President of the U.S. as a security official- we all have to be screened. So I am def not a shoplifter, ugh. I am very distressed about it, no matterw hat I know the truth to be accusations are still disheartening and make me feel crummy :shrug:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Just so you all know I am not the only alleged "troublemaker" (haha) in my family! lol! Dh did an undercover op that discovered about 5 police officers involved in theft rings in this county....millions of dollars worth and he had to testify. Didn't make him popular with PD and he was working in the yard one day and they pulled in, thrrew him down to his knees, cuffed his hands behind his back and used pepper spray- the entire can- right in his open mouth, nose and eyes! He had to be hospitalized for it. Cops declared it was a case of "mistaken identity". Pfft. Yeah right! (years ago) Anyway, seems like an awful lot of trouble to live here, huh! :argh:


----------



## lauraemily17

Oh Coy. I am so mad that you all get treated so badly. Is it at all feasable for you to move? What keeps you there?


----------



## Grey Eyes

One reason we stay here is dh's doctor- he is a superb and highly trained doctor for diabetes and pain management...he would be super hard to replace. Um, and - oh yes, money :haha: If we had the money to move we would in aheartbeat :thumbup: Where to? Exciting! lol, Hawaii? Ireland? England (those creme things you were eating look so tempting, I have to try them :rofl:)...hmmm.... :winkwink:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Yay! Finished with my final! Now...on to the next course starting tomorrow! :thumbup: Thank goodness it is geology so I don't have to think so hard :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

just a quick update. im on cd15 and am experiencing loads of creamy white cm :shrug: Excited that my doc appt is tomorrow @ 10am. Im just ready to get the ball rolling. And tomorrow im going to finally finish packing so that I dont have to worry anymore. I have 18 more days before i go see DH :happydance: Time is really flying by. Also im excited because my 23rd birthday is next month :happydance: Hoping to get a bfp by my birthday and if not...then hopefully by our next wedding anniversary in July but we shall see.


----------



## SLCMommy

Coy - That is just seriously creepy....

Steph - Did you send the book(s)?

AFM, I misplaced my Provera. UGH. Oh well. I'm not bleeding anymore anyways so I don't really need it... my cycle will start fresh on it's own. ProZac is still going really good for me. BD with DH these last two nights, with condoms & pull-out. Been since July... LOL.
I got a seasonal job at a retail store, which i'll put the money towards all my medical bills.

My daughter decided to do a girlie slumber party for her 8th birthday :) lol


----------



## SLCMommy

I just realized that I have been on this forum with you ladies for now over a year...crazy, time FLEW by really fast!


----------



## SLCMommy

Emma - Any plans to TTC #2 soon?


----------



## shradha

Thanx Laura and Steph. I am not worried about the weight gain it's just that I am worried coz my weight was steadily going up 1/2 kg per month. As I suddenly was diagnosed with thyroid I am a bit scared. Just want everything to go smoothly. So my wt gain is normal. Tom is checkup with gyn...


----------



## shradha

Coy- that was really sad. How can someone accuse you of something so bad.... You can sue them at court. 

Patrice- all the best for doc appt:thumbup:

Ashley- congrats on getting a job. Convey my best wishes to your daughter. Wish her Happy birthday from my end.


----------



## msperry1984

good morning ladies..love all the pics and vids so adorable..
Steph: i knew that my cycle would probably get a little thrown off..but now its confusing me as to what cycle day im actually on normal af showed on sept 29 lasted the norm 4-5 days then stopped and then i started the vitex on oct 9 and started bleeding that day and went on for over a week.. so if i go by sept start date im on cd 38 but if i go from the 9th then im on cd 28.. i took a hpt today even though i said i wasn't going to take one unless af didn't show but i figured if i could possibly be on cd38 then it would be good to go ahead and take one well it was a bfn..so then i'm going with it's my cd 28 which i am usually a 30 day cycle so af should show in the next few days also i don't know if i even o'd..though i had tried charting i am not able to take my temps the same time every morning so i think my chart was off.. i work nights and don't wake up the same time every day and during the week getting kids up and ready for school it's almost impossible..thought about getting opk but not sure how reliable they would be.. also have been reading up on cervical position.. also tmi but i haven't had egg white cm in a long time so i don't know how to see if or when i might o...ugh and on top of that dh doesn't even know im trying still as we said no more fertility meds but that we wouldn't prevent it...i'm so bad at waiting..just feel incomplete at times at the thought that i may no longer be able to concieve again..i'm only 28 and had no problems before it just doesn't make sense to me. Sharadha hello how are you doing..i've really enjoyed getting caught up again with all you ladies.
Coy hope those beautiful girls are doing great..and how are you feeling..getting any sleep..


----------



## mzswizz

well ladies im cd16 today and just came back from the doctor. I love the doc actually. She actually listened to me. So with that being said...i got prescriptions for skin treatment (that i been dealing with and trying to get rid of) and also for my knee pain. Plus, she gave me a referral list for ob/gyn and orthopedics :thumbup: She wants me to schedule an appt with an ob/gyn that works with hormonal therapy and also infertility because she wants me to be put on medications like Clomid etc but she said thats for the ob/gyn to decide but she thinks Clomid would be the best way to go :thumbup: Also, she did a blood draw for anemia since i have heavy bleeding during menstruation and also bloodwork to check my thyroids to make sure they are functioning properly :thumbup: So everything went pretty darn well and im moving forward now. I have another appt with her on Nov. 19th @ 11:45am so 3 days before I see DH :happydance: So things are really moving. Also, she wants to do u/s to check the ovarian cysts and she was pretty pissed to hear I have ovarian cysts and my docs never scheduled a follow up on them because they said they were simple cysts and it would be no harm done. So im glad she cares so much :happydance: Well thats all for me. Im going to take a nap because the bloodwork has me exhausted.


----------



## mzswizz

i called the referral ob/gyn and my appt is.....tomorrow @ 10:45am :happydance: Didnt think i would be able to get in so fast.


----------



## Steph32

Coy- just absolutely ludicrous. Taking you to court over frozen chicken. Please. Yeah, that town you live in has some sort of vendetta against you. I would get outta there ASAP. I would hate for those crazies to do anything worse or harm you. Could you move to another affordable, small town? As for your dh's doctor, I would assume he'd be able to refer him to a colleague of his? One that has the same standard of care and treatment? 

Laura- wanted to get back to you re: the feeding. You may have been giving him too much rice cereal, so he ends up being too full for milk/formula. Rice cereal is very thickening in the stomach and although it is a good source of iron, it doesn't have much nutritional value so he is mostly filling up on empty calories. I'd say back off on the rice cereal (just use it for practice, like 1 or 2 tablespoons per feeding) and start giving him something like avocado or mashed banana. But still make sure that most of his diet is milk/formula.

Patrice- glad that things are moving along for you and that you were able to get the ob/gyn appt super fast! Let us know how it goes.

Shradha- hang in there, I'm sure the weight gain is nothing to be worried about. But I can understand if you've had thyroid problems that its something to watch throughout your pregnancy and after.

Msperry- yes the vitex will do that to ya. Just be patient with your cycles, don't expect to know yet when AF starts, when you O, what cycle day you are on because frankly I don't think your body even knows yet! Wait a couple months before trying to figure that all out and let your body settle in to this new routine. Just keep dtd, especially when you just have an inkling that you're close to ovulating.

Ashley- No I haven't sent any books yet. Wasn't sure which ones/how many you wanted and figured you would just let me know. I don't really have the extra money either, but I'm sure it wouldn't be too much to send by media mail. So do you want me to send some of the Sylvia Browne books? The ones I showed you?


----------



## Steph32

Laura, Emma, Coy-- Any of you experiencing postpartum hair loss?? I've had it so bad for the past month or so, literally clumps of my hair coming out in the shower. And I'm starting to get bald spots!! Ugh I just want to shave it all off!!


----------



## SpudsMama

There's usually a mass of hair on my pillow every morning, but nothing like what you're describing. But then, I'm 2 months behind you so mine may get worse as time goes on :shrug: Although, with already having short hair and an awesome hat :haha: I don't think I'd worry too much. I have a friend on here who got it bad though and if I remember correctly it righted itself within a few weeks :thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-I will do.

AFM, im cd17 and in 8 more hours...i should be at my doc appt :happydance:


----------



## lauraemily17

Here's a pic of Phoebe & Xander yesterday. They were both brilliant and fascinated by each other. Lots if smiles from both. Was brilliant to properly meet you Emma!

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/FCAFB99D-472E-4399-8211-EE734BEFF233-18072-00000DACD7EC1BCA.jpg

Steph - yes yes yes, my hair started falling out the day Xander turned 3 months and its still falling out loads. Handfuls in the shower & it fills my brush everytime I brush my hair. My hair is noticeably thinning around my hairline. It can last for months apparently. Usually you lose around 120 hairs a day but during the pp hair loss it's as much as 500! 

Thanks for the advice re feeding. I thinned his rice down a little more yesterday & fed him more of his bottle first so he ate more. The plan is to move to peers on Thursday. I don't think he'll eat so much of that as it'll taste different. 

Patrice - good luck with your appointment.


----------



## shradha

:kiss: :kiss::kiss::kiss: for Phoebe and Xander :hugs:. That's a lovely pic. They both are so adorable and cute.

Just back from my checkup. When she checked up my weight....surprisingly I have gained 700 grams only....I was so worried :dohh:....but my bp was high 150/80. She told me to come for scan on 3 dec. She said generally scan is not required but since your bp is high and you had thyroid so I want to check the growth of the baby...... She also asked me about movements of the baby. I said yes.....baby moves...


----------



## lauraemily17

It's only the top number which is high so it's not too bad Shradha. It's great that they're giving you a growth scan and keeping a close eye on you. Xander was small probably due to my high BP. 

So I've had a couple of hospital appointments following up in my blood clots & the good news is I'm off my blood thinners!!!! So so happy. It's was really getting me down. I can now eat and drink as much or little as I like and no annoying regular check ups!! My consultant thinks I had a blood clot in my pelvis which explains why both of my legs were so swollen and the pain i had in my pelvis around 25 weeks and the swelling started after this. (I hadn't associated the 2 or even noticed that the swelling started after the pain!) she thinks its prob all pregnancy related but I'm having some follow up blood test to make sure I haven't developed a blood clotting disorder. As I expected though it makes my next pregnancy more complicated as I'll need daily blood thinning injections for the whole pregnancy and 6 weeks after, I'll need to wear compression stockings throughout (that will be joyful if we has another summer baby!!) and close monitoring.


----------



## msperry1984

thanks steph..:) Ok i need some help ladies i'm flustered right now to the point i'm shaking a little..ok what is a chemical pregnancy? like i said yesterday i took a hpt it was a bfn but i didn't use the first morning urine..so this morning i decided to take another one with the first morning urine and i got a faint pink line on the test line and a dark pink line on the control..i'm freaking out right now could this really be my bfp..i don't know what i should do other than wait a few more days and take another test..remembering back when i had gotten prego with my other two with my first i was 7 weeks before i got a postiive hpt and i was about 4 weeks with my second..awwwww should i call my dr. should i just wait and take another test..so scared that this is just a fluke..help


----------



## lauraemily17

Can you put a pic up of the test? I love analysing tests!! Sounds like it could well be your bfp :) a chemical pregnancy is where a miscarriage is very very early. My second miscarriage could be referred to 1 as it happened a week after an early bfp only 2 days after af was actually due. I would take another with fmu tomorrow but if you need something like progesterone I'd get to the Drs as soon as you can. Really hope this is your rainbow :hugs:


----------



## msperry1984

lauraemily17 said:


> Can you put a pic up of the test? I love analysing tests!! Sounds like it could well be your bfp :) a chemical pregnancy is where a miscarriage is very very early. My second miscarriage could be referred to 1 as it happened a week after an early bfp only 2 days after af was actually due. I would take another with fmu tomorrow but if you need something like progesterone I'd get to the Drs as soon as you can. Really hope this is your rainbow :hugs:

i don;t know how to put a pic on here but i will give it a try here in a min..i don;t know if i would need pregesterone or not i already put a call in to the dr waiting on a call back..i really hope this is it.. i really thing that the vitex and vitaminb6 is working i think that my problem wasn't that i was not ovulating but more that i was having a short luteal phase so i think that taking those along with my prenatal helped or is helping with my uterine lining and and luteal phase..


----------



## Steph32

My 2nd miscarriage was considered a chemical pregnancy. It's when the egg implants and starts to release hcg but then doesn't fully implant for whatever reason. Many women get them but don't know because they don't test early, and "AF" comes around the same time or just a few days late. Take it day by day right now... sounds like it is a real bfp (a line is a line) and no reason to think that you will have a chemical pregnancy so don't freak out. Go to the doc, keep POAS, get a blood test (so you can know your levels of hcg, as long as they are going up you are good) and getting on progesterone would be a great idea, especially if you have the tendency toward a shorter LP.


----------



## Steph32

Laura and Emma- Good to know I'm not the only one with PP hair loss, although it does suck!! My hair is so straggly and just feels gross. I would cut my hair really short, but I have such a long and skinny neck that I don't think it would look so good on me...

And Laura, good news re: the blood clots! :thumbup:


----------



## msperry1984

file:///C:/Users/Michelle%20S/Pictures/2012-11-06%20ms/ms%202473.jpg
ok ladies not sure if this worked or not but if it did then i need some inout or interpretation on the results..


----------



## msperry1984

ok let's see if this finally worked and what you ladies think..
 



Attached Files:







ms 2270.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 15


----------



## msperry1984

pk here's a better pic of it..help..im going stir crazy over here waiting for my dr to call me back
 



Attached Files:







ms 2355.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## lauraemily17

That is without a doubt a bfp!! Yay!! :happydance:


----------



## SpudsMama

Definitely a :bfp: !! Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## mzswizz

congrats msperry thats defo a bfp!!! 

laura-awww Xander and Phoebe look so adorable together.

AFM, im cd17 today and I just came back from my ob/gyn. Well, actually it wasnt the one i initially picked..it was actually her partner BUT i fell in love :rofl: I talked, she listened to everything and then we started getting the ball rolling. Well, I've found out that I have PCOS :nope: But at the same time, it would explain everything from the irregular bleeding, cycles etc. She said PCOS is when there are lots of immature cysts on the ovaries which looks like acne on the ovaries which is hindering from me ovulating and getting pregnant :dohh: So with that being said..i am gettign an u/s in December because thats when I go in for my annual pap smear :thumbup: Even though at first I didnt think it was necessary...she has put me on BCP that i start on Sunday because she says she wants to give my ovaries rest because they are not working properly. So i have 7 months of bcp to use. And actually it is a good idea because at the same time, she is going to run proper tests to see whats going on with me. And she isnt worrying about treating me with any infertility drugs because she said she knows dh and I are fertile and healthy since we are able to conceive naturally on our own :cloud9: So thats a good sign. She said that after the 7 months...stop taking the bcp and have sex every day (which means back to normal routine :blush: ) so we can catc hthe first egg being released after the bcp. So now im going to go from super heavy 7 day periods to 1-2 day spotting periods :happydance: Awesome for me because now we wont have to wait long to dtd :haha: And I already said i give it until our next weeding anniversary to conceive which is July 25th and when I stop taking BCP..it will be June 11th!!! Hmmm maybe its a sign that we will get a wedding gift :winkwink: Fxed!!! So now im happy and satisfied and now we are in the waiting process but at the same time its a good thing also because atleast DH and I will be properly settled in wherever he is stationed etc so everything is working out :thumbup:


----------



## Grey Eyes

*Laura-* yay for being off the blood thinnners! And I adore the pic of Xander and Phoebe! :cloud9: Love love love it!

*Steph-* I remember shedding with the last dd but so far nothing major....talk to your doc about vitamins maybe as you may be deficient in something? And yes- I would love to move! Dh says if we move we will simply travel here each month for his doc appointments and I am not opposed to that. We are considering moving at least 80 miles away or so just to avoid these idiot people! Grr!

*Patrice-* wow, just 18 days- you are right, time flies! GL with your appointment, let us know how it goes! :thumbup:

*Msperry*- R. U. Serious? :headspin: WhooHoo! Yes, could totally be your bfp girl? Where's the pics?:growlmad: LOL! Try not to worry hon, totally normal to worry though I know you are going to but try to relax. Can we see a pic or did you not save the test? :huh: Re: progesterone. I am so glad that I did this but I am over 35- in your case you are so young it may not be an issue but getting the progesterone anyway would not hurt you in any way and may benefit! WOW! I just found your pic--that is totally a "bfp: !!! OMG, I am so excited for you! Did you tell dh or are you going to wait??? OMG I am excited, I am going to keep a copy of this pic :haha: lol!

*
Shradha*- how are you? How did the appt. go?


----------



## mzswizz

How are you doing Coy? Hows baby Aeryn? And you posted just after i posted the update :haha:


----------



## msperry1984

ladies the butterflies in my stomach today just won't stop since i took that test this morning.. thank you all so much fx i hope that things go well and that it really is my bfp it's been a long two years..and no coy i haven't told dh yet..is it wrong that i checked with you ladies first before even thinking of telling him haha lol i'm still waiting for my dr to call me back...the waiting game sucks but i might as well get used to waiting cuz if it is my bfp then ill be waiting another 9 months lol


----------



## lauraemily17

8 months now! :wink:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Msperry- nothing wrong with that! Hope you hear from your doc soooooon! :haha:


----------



## Steph32

Def a BFP! Congrats! I know how you feel about the butterflies, I was the same way! And I came on here before telling dh too... it's always good to get confirmation first from the other ladies!


----------



## Steph32

Patrice- Glad that you finally have an answer. I'm sorry you have PCOS but it is a rather common condition and although it does create challenges, I hear of so many success stories of women with PCOS getting pregnant and having healthy babies. Does she think just giving your ovaries a rest by putting you on the bcp should be enough? Were you ever on the pill before?


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-She has given me BCP, folic acid and prenatal vitamins to take. And she says that should solve the problem for me. And yes i was on BCP before but they made me sleepy and not eat so I stopped taking them. I start these on Sunday so depending on how i get effected by these will determine if i need an alternative or not.


----------



## msperry1984

Update..went to Dr today and a blood test and to check my progesterone hope to hear tomorrow..this is when I wish I didn't work all night up just thinking about what the results will say but I'm hopeful gn ladies fx


----------



## Grey Eyes

Msperry- I know how you feel! Streesssss! Ahh! Lol, but I thik you will be just fine! Fx'd and hope you get an answer FAST!~ :hugs:


----------



## shradha

Friends I am not doing good.....suffering from severe loose motions..... Feel really weak... Actually it all started from morning.... When I came back from doc.....she called us again in the afternoon for some test....we had to go again....she said she is going out of station for a month so she wants to take lots of test. I showed her the reports I took last week. She said ohh I forgot..... She was talking very rudely.... So my mom lost her head and we fired her.... We are going to consult another gyn...... Took an appointment for Monday..... Hope she is a good one..... I started feeling hungry....so we got a burger from a bakery...The stress from traveling and eating has created tummy problem..... My poor baby didn't move that much....I guess nothing is able to stay in my stomach.....:cry:


----------



## shradha

Msperry- congrats:happydance:....it definitely looks like a :BFP:. so happy for you..... I remember how i was feeling.... The best day of my life....:hugs:

Patrice - don't worry, everything will be fine...the doc looks very good... :thumbup: folic acid tab is imp as you have to start taking them before 3 months you start TTC......I was unaware but was lucky by the time I got my news it was 3 months of taking it.

Laura- it's good news that you have been reduced to blood thinner.... Everything will be fine and you can start planning for your second baby.:thumbup:

Steph- I am wondering that what will happen to me:kiss:..I am already losing a lot of hair.....


----------



## shradha

Coy- how is Aeryn doing? Is it still snowing here? When are your classes starting? How are you doing? Ahhhhh so many questions ......


----------



## Grey Eyes

shradha said:


> Coy- how is Aeryn doing? Is it still snowing here? When are your classes starting? How are you doing? Ahhhhh so many questions ......

Doing great! :flower: She is growing and eating and pooping :haha: lol! I am good...Kudos to you for firing your doc! Go get a new one! :thumbup: :hugs: Don't worry- the hormones on your body will cause you to feel loose and sore. Normal :hugs:


----------



## shradha

Coy- I got scared coz these loose motions were not stopping. I was afraid. She told me not to have anything that is heavy for stomach. So I am having juices. If My situation is same then will require tablets.


----------



## msperry1984

it's offical dr. called this morning and it's def a bfp... yay funny that i got my bfp on election day 2012..now justhave to tell dh.. hope he's excited not sure what the reaction is going to be as this will be his first fx he doesn't freak out..lol oh and my labs showed my progesterone at 11.6 not sure how far i am and nurse seemed to think that level was fine so now time to wein off the vitex


----------



## mzswizz

shradha-hope you feel better.

msperry-congrats!

AFM, im on cd18 and 4 more days until I start the BCP :happydance: I am starting the folic acid now and going to wait until i get the month supply to keep taking it. By the way OBAMA WON :happydance: I am sooooo happy. Today is a very good day and its nice and cool outside. Im going to spend time with the fam and talk to DH. Oh so today will be day 1 of folic acid and prenatals. Here we go on the journey.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Msperry- that sounds so awesome! I am so excited for you :hugs: The way my doc explained progesterone is it will be normal--it is only if the corpus luteum dies prematurely that your progesterone will drop. And in my case the concern was because I am so close to 40 :shock: lol and that is a common occurance among, um, well...older women :sad1: :haha: I don't feel old :shrug: Anyway I think you are fine, maybe just check the level again around week 7-8 or maybe even have an US Scan to verify the corpus luteum? That's what I would do. But I think you are lookin' *awesome*!!! Re: your dh. Well, as he was willingly :haha: having unprotected :sex: with you he should know this can happen :thumbup: No worries!


----------



## msperry1984

Grey Eyes said:


> Msperry- that sounds so awesome! I am so excited for you :hugs: The way my doc explained progesterone is it will be normal--it is only if the corpus luteum dies prematurely that your progesterone will drop. And in my case the concern was because I am so close to 40 :shock: lol and that is a common occurance among, um, well...older women :sad1: :haha: I don't feel old :shrug: Anyway I think you are fine, maybe just check the level again around week 7-8 or maybe even have an US Scan to verify the corpus luteum? That's what I would do. But I think you are lookin' *awesome*!!! Re: your dh. Well, as he was willingly :haha: having unprotected :sex: with you he should know this can happen :thumbup: No worries!

thanks coy i always love reading your post they always make me:laugh2: so glad i got my :bfp: thank you ladies for all of your support my first appt with the ob nurse is nov. 30


----------



## Grey Eyes

Msperry- YAY!for November 30! Can't wiat! :thumbup: :headspin: Ticker, you need a ticker :happydance:....


----------



## msperry1984

Grey Eyes said:


> Msperry- YAY!for November 30! Can't wiat! :thumbup: :headspin: Ticker, you need a ticker :happydance:....

i don't know how to do a ticker?? but i would like to put one on here and i don't know what my due date is yet but im thinking early to mid july..


----------



## Grey Eyes

msperry1984 said:


> Grey Eyes said:
> 
> 
> Msperry- YAY!for November 30! Can't wiat! :thumbup: :headspin: Ticker, you need a ticker :happydance:....
> 
> i don't know how to do a ticker?? but i would like to put one on here and i don't know what my due date is yet but im thinking early to mid july..Click to expand...

If you click on my ticker it will take you to the site and let you choose which ticker you want.
Then it will give you several options of copy- you choose the item you want to copy then transfer it to your signature. :)


----------



## SLCMommy

MsPerry - Congratulations!


----------



## SLCMommy

No news from my end, just waiting for this next cycle so I can start the tests.


----------



## shradha

msperry- congratulations:happydance: :crib: 
Now starts the journey :hugs:.... Soon MS will start but don't worry... You will be fine... Take care of yourself... 
Re- ticker- you can go to the below link and click to get your ticker icon. Put the date and soon you will get codes...copy the BBCode and paste it in your signature. Your ticker will be seen :hugs:....
https://pregnancy.baby-gaga.com/

Re- you can calculate 9 months + 7 days from the time you got your periods...Calculate from the first day of AF to get the due date


----------



## shradha

Finally got hold of a good gyn. Took appointment on Monday morning. She might ask me to get all the test done and also scan as she is new. Let's see. Today feeling better. I feel I have lost some weight. From past 2 days only on fluids.... Suffering from diarrhea.

Patrice- have fun with DH. Yea for starting with the tablets.... :thumbup:


----------



## msperry1984

hello ladies just checking in wanted to see if my tickers showed up..have a great day


----------



## mzswizz

ashley-gl with the tests.

shradha-thanks.

msperry-yay for your ticker.

AFM, im on cd19 and im exhausted. Working on a few hours of sleep here. Im excited because in exactly 2 weeks..im going to be on a plane arriving in Connecticut a hour from now :happydance: I will start the birth control Sunday morning and by the time I see DH, i will be almost 2 weeks into the BCP so lets see how it effects me on a daily basis. Hoping to not see AF during trip so lets keep our FXed for that. Just hoping BCP doesnt jump start a 1-2 spotting, period. Florida is having its cool temperature time now and DH says it has started snowing :happydance: Now we get to enjoy snow together so i cant wait. I got to change a few of my outfits though since its going to be snowing when I get there. I have been procrastinating on the packing but I know it will get done eventually :blush:


----------



## Grey Eyes

msperry1984 said:


> hello ladies just checking in wanted to see if my tickers showed up..have a great day

Yay! Ticker looks awesome!


----------



## Grey Eyes

I would have posted the "nakey" pic but not sure if that is permissible on bnb! :haha: lol

https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o611/greyeyes3/000_4167.jpg


Here's my little "bright eyes" :cloud9:
https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o611/greyeyes3/000_4173.jpg


----------



## SLCMommy

Coy - She is SOO cute!!


----------



## shradha

Coy- she is so pretty....just like you:hugs:...already started giving her tummy time....my sweet little princess:kiss:....

Question time friends.......

Did you have this problem or is it just me. I am 23 weeks....suffering from loose motions....feeling uneasy in tummy as if I have an upset stomach...sometime have sharp pain which fades away in seconds....I am getting worried as I started having this problem since Tuesday....today is Friday morning.....I ave already lost 1.5 kg... Just having juices and curd rice for lunch..... Doctor says she can't give any tablets...if it's unbearable then get admitted... Just checked in net...people say it's normal....in 23 weeks....it is so......pls advice......


----------



## msperry1984

Grey Eyes said:


> I would have posted the "nakey" pic but not sure if that is permissible on bnb! :haha: lol
> 
> https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o611/greyeyes3/000_4167.jpg
> 
> 
> Here's my little "bright eyes" :cloud9:
> https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o611/greyeyes3/000_4173.jpg

coy she is gorgeous.. too cute :) mommy did a good job :thumbup:


----------



## msperry1984

good morning ladies, hope everyone is doing well..
As for me update..nothing new really i have felt better the last two morning not as much nausea.. but i just don't have an appetite..it's like i have to force myself to eat, chew and swallow..at least for breakfast and lunch.. dinner hasn't really been a problem but mornings and afternoons i'm chocking this down, nothing sounds good to eat.. and the last couple days the only thing I've managed to make myself eat in the morning and around lunch time is bananas and maybe peanut butter pretzels..any sugesstions.. i'm hoping that the morning sickness does not kick it full force like when i was prego with my son.. i remember being 119lbs when i got prego with him and dropping down to 116lbs within the first 3-4 months.. this time i was 116lbs pre prego and tuesday weighed 118lbs so there's some improvement. I don't want to go gaining a whole bunch of weight but i don't want to be under either. Also was thinking of looking into having a doula..any thoughts from you ladies on that.. and if doulas are there to help support the father too.


----------



## lauraemily17

Coy - she is so beautiful and so alert already. You have very smart little girls. Is the breastfeeding still going well? She looks like she's thriving.

Msperry - congrats again on your bfp. It's funny how it happens for so many people when they stop actively trying. Steph had a Doula so will prob be able to advise. We didn't have one, they are very very rare in the UK. I think re eating you're best to follow what your body wants, but if that is less trying and make sure it'll give you everything you need. I had the opposite problem, eating every carb in sight helped my ms!! :haha:

Patrice - I'm so disappointed that your previous Drs didn't diagnose your pcos. That's the first thing we thought when you mentioned the cysts. Thankfully your new Dr sounds fantastic and has a great plan for you. Will you go back to see her when you move to Connecticut? I have a friend who has pcos and is pregnant with her second, so it's certainly possible to still have a baby. 

Shradha - you poor thing being so poorly. I'm not sure what to suggest, I have heard of some people suffering, think its due to hormones. Try and keep your fluids up Hun and if you can eat plain foods, dry toast is good or ready salted crisps. 

Steph - how's your 2 boys doing? Are you feeling better and getting more sleep now?

Afm - Xander's has a very busy day. We went to our first baby sensory class today which was fantastic. Xander loved it and completely missed a nap through it without getting grumpy! We then took him swimming this afternoon, he loved it, we were in for 35 minutes & dunked him twice! He did all this with only a 20 minute nap. Needless to say he has since been asleep for an hour & a half! Hopefully he'll sleep we'll tonight after refusing to go to sleep until 11.30 last night!! 

Here he is now fast asleep with his bottom lip sticking out like usual!!

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/BB538AD1-7142-42C3-9EBD-DCFD9BA508A3-20816-00000F5395C66098.jpg


----------



## SpudsMama

:haha: Xander is the opposite to Phoebe then, she sucks her bottom lip in!


----------



## lauraemily17

If any of you fancy a giggle take a look at this thread!!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/baby-club/1384457-uh-oh-think-my-babys-behind.html


----------



## msperry1984

laura thanks for the info..xander is a doll...

As for me today I'm finding that I'm started to become very bored and restless at home all day with no kids..maybe i should be enjoying this alone time while i have it hehehe..but i'm bored out of my mind.. i got some of the kids clothes together that they've outgrown there's so many..and took them to a local consignment store and ended up leaving with some onies..too soon to be shopping i think.. but at the same time i have no baby items as my are almost 8 and 5..starting all over again..i want to shop shop shop but i know i need to hold off..telling dh was amazing..i gave him a small gift box with baby shoes in it and told him i was prego..he was excited first thing he said is we need to get a bigger place..as we are planning on moving after the first of the year and were going to downsize to save money to buy a house well now we'll need to find something a little bigger to make room for baby..also he's Mr. gadget and is already looking at baby video monitors and want's to get a new video camera to record me all the time now..lol i told him he'd better be careful with that one..haha..well the waiting continues only another 8 months to go or so...


----------



## shradha

Laura- thanx for the info....had a good laugh....
Xander :kiss:.....so cute....glad everything went well in his bab class. Actually what they are supposed to do in the class? Just curious.....

Coy- everything must have settled now.....you must be busy with baby, studies, house...... When are your classes starting?

Msperry- I remember my 1st trim.....tireness, nausea, couldn't eat at all..... Smell sensitive..... Sleeping the whole day:sleep:......


----------



## mzswizz

Laura-Xander is adorable and thanks for the thread. Also, im upset that the previous doctors didnt diagnose with me pcos earlier too. If they would've done what they were suppose to do, i wouldve probably gotten pregnant by now instead of dealing with all this stress for 2 yrs. And yes im going to see her when I move to Connecticut.

Coy-Awww she is soooo adorable. She has the diva lips :haha:

msperry-sounds like your DH is super excited congrats again and gl on the move :thumbup:

AFM, im cd21 today :shock: My cycle is just flying pretty much. Tomorrow (Sunday), in the morning is when I start the BCP. Hoping these BCPs are better than the last ones I were prescribed by my former ob/gyn. I only have 12 days to pack so Im going to get started on it later in the morning. Also got to finish helping MIL move her stuff also. Pretty tired from all the packing and moving. She hasnt moved in yet but she is trying to move in some time next week. Im just ready for Thanksgiving day so I can finally see my DH.


----------



## shradha

I want to eat something tasty...:cry: just had a slice of dry toast....
Yesterday one of our neighbor dropped in to say hi. She was saying now it's a common practice of gyn to make money. They frighten all women and make then do a c section instead of a normal one and make a big bill. You will be surprise but unlike UK, US...in India we normally stay in hospital for a week after giving birth and if it's a C section then it's 10 days stay. 
I am against C section already.... Only if need arises I would go 4 it but not unnecessarily. Hearing all this...is making me worry....coz I am going to another new doctor. Hope she is a good one and not a money minded lady:dohh:......or else I am in deep trouble.... 
In the meantime my mom has to go on tuesday to visit my grand mom as she is unwell and requires some operation..... I feel bad for my mom, she is crushed between her mom and me....but I told her not to worry about me.....as I still have time for birth and now it's my grand mom who needs her more than me.....I also told her to take care of her health and not to worry about me...... I will miss her. She has been a real help from the past few month. She is going for a month. With my present situation I am a bit scared coz I am really feeling weak... Hope by Monday I feel good.
Sorry friends I am brooding so much ...........


----------



## shradha

mzswizz said:


> I'm upset that the previous doctors didnt diagnose with me pcos earlier too. If they would've done what they were suppose to do, i wouldve probably gotten pregnant by now instead of dealing with all this stress for 2 yrs. And yes im going to see her when I move to Connecticut.
> AFM, im cd21 today :shock: My cycle is just flying pretty much. Tomorrow (Sunday), in the morning is when I start the BCP. Hoping these BCPs are better than the last ones I were prescribed by my former ob/gyn. I only have 12 days to pack so Im going to get started on it later in the morning. Also got to finish helping MIL move her stuff also. Pretty tired from all the packing and moving. She hasnt moved in yet but she is trying to move in some time next week. Im just ready for Thanksgiving day so I can finally see my DH.

Patrice that's sad that your previous doctors were so bad. Lucky you have a good one now who takes care of you properly. 
You must be feeling emotional of having to move to a new place....having spent good days here.... But moving to Connecticut is something that you are looking forward to....so I guess you are not that sad.


----------



## mzswizz

shradha-emotions about moving...im feeling excited. im actually ready to move to a new place. i always dreamed of moving out of florida.


----------



## lauraemily17

Crazy hypo baby alert, he's supposed to be going to sleep!! https://i1196.photobucket.com/album...1B-82DE-762F7EC6651B-327-00000021CD15F69D.mp4 he's doing a lot of this recently, is it a developmental thing? 

Shradha - I hope your Gran gets better soon and the op goes ok. That's scary Drs want c sections to make more money. It's such a major operation which really shouldn't be taken lightly. You stick to your guns. They can't make you do it.


----------



## mzswizz

Awww Laura Xander is so adorable. And love the accent. Looks like Xander is having fun.


----------



## msperry1984

Well time to go to work..this night shift might kill me...sleep..sleep..sleep..thats all me and my little bean want to do right now..hope 5am comes quickly..good night ladies..


----------



## SpudsMama

Xander is so cute! What was he laughing at?

I hope your shift goes quickly msperry!


----------



## SLCMommy

Still wanting for my cycle to start. It's so interesting... I've never been anxious for me to start a menstrual cycle. LOL. I just want to get testing done and see what is going on, if anything. 

I got a job at a clothing store, had my orientation and now I start "training" on Monday. 

Have church/mass early at 8am, and it's midnight and I'm still up so I better head to bed.


----------



## lauraemily17

That's great that you've got a job Ashley. Really hope af comes soon. Did they do any testing if the placenta this time? 

Emma - the thing with the squealing is it doesn't appear to be at anything in particular just when he's in a good mood which has been a lot recently, he squeals all the time!! He's been squealing in his bouncer this morning.


----------



## Grey Eyes

*MsPerry*- how are you feeling? Have yout old dh yet? :happydacne:

*Patrice*- which BCP did they put you on? :huh:

*Laura-* love the pic of Xander--look at those eyelashes! Ah, men! LOL!

*Steph-* how are you??

*Shradha*- go ahead and have something tasty. I was of the mind eventually- if I hurl, I hurl, but I want foooood! :haha:

*Ashley*- fx'd for the AF showing soon, hope you are able to get some information from all this testing-- is your doctor easy to deal with? It always helps to have a supportive and understanding doctor.

*AFM*-
OMG, I am trying really hard not to be hormonal or childish but I hate, I HATE when people chew with their mouths open! Smack smosh smack smosh. LOL! And then to top it off they suck their teeth! Aaargh! :wacko: I think it must be the hormones...My hips and abs are seriously sore right now, I am thinking (okay, I am HOPING) this means they are on their way back to normal :thumbup:

I made dd's come in because it is starting to get windy. Thermometer said it got to 18 degrees F last night, so I made certain the fire kept burning. Says it is 29 right now but feels colder :cold: Maybe I am just wimping right now? :huh:


----------



## SpudsMama

I know what you mean Coy, people eating with their mouths open is my biggest peeve!


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-I really understand what you talking about when it comes to people eating with their mouths open and the BCP she prescribed me is Lo Loestrin Fe. Which is a low dose birth control. I went on their website and it only has 10 micrograms of the hormones. Which is the lowest dose birth control thats out for right now.

AFM, im on cd22 and i took my first BCP at 6:15am. So far, no side effects. The last time i took the 1st one, i felt sick to my stomach and exhausted etc but with this one..i feel sooo good. I have lots of energy, not sick to my stomach etc so thats good. 11 more days and im out of here :happydance: Cant wait!!! So everything is going good and I seriously got to pack :haha:


----------



## lauraemily17

I am so with you there Coy! I struggle with noisy eaters in general. Unfortunately dh is one even though his mouth is firmly shut. I think it's because he ears with a lot of enthusiasm!! That is seriously cold. It's still pretty mild here, around 50. 

Patrice - that sounds like a good bcp. I'll have to keep a note of the name. I hate being on bcp as it turns me into crazy psycho bitch!! After trying many types my Dr put it down to being sensitive to Estrogen so I gave up using it. (Progesterone only caused daily spotting so hate that too) after we have number 2 I might give yours a go if its such a low dose.


----------



## mzswizz

Laura-Here's the website so you can read up on it https://www.loloestrin.com/index.jsp And so far..its pretty good. It has the common side effects but from reading reviews...women dont experience the side effects at all and also it can have periods that has spotting for up to 4 days but nothing more or no periods at all.


----------



## lauraemily17

I like the sound of no periods! The last pill I went on which was supposed to do that caused me to spot everyday for 3 months!!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

The last BCP I was on was Ortho Trycilene Lo- a lo dose and no periods with that either :shrug:


----------



## mzswizz

Laura-I too like the sound of no periods because that will give dh and i ample amount of dtd time :haha:

Coy-I was on Ortho and thats what had me very sleepy and not wanting to eat and sick to my stomach.


----------



## msperry1984

Grey Eyes said:


> The last BCP I was on was Ortho Trycilene Lo- a lo dose and no periods with that either :shrug:

I'm feeling,well other than tired during the day..yes I told sh I gave him a small gift box with tiny baby shoes in it and told him I was prego..he's excited..went out and bought a new camera so he can snap random pics of me all the time now..haha..he's already gotten a few I'd like deleted and he's already taken a belly pic even though I'm not even showing yet lol he's gonna be such a proud papa..I broke down today and told my mother she wanted a test to prove it but she's happy for us..funny thing she said about me loosing weight lately because both times previously when I got prego I was only 116lbs or less and thats what I was on Oct 26th when I weighed myself..maybe a coincidence idk..but when I weighed on Tuesday I was 118 which still makes my BMI under weight but I'm ok with that I'm sure I will make it up here real soon..another thing kinda weird is sometimes I don't even feel prego which kinda worries me not that I like my tummy doing flip flops and the nausea but it is a little reassuring any thoughts..


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies! :hi: Ok, seriously this time-who wants to trade towns with me? :huh: So had a fairly pleasant day, the dd's played outside, etc, and dh and I enjoyed the ridiculous adventures of Austin Powers :haha: Then I decided to return our not-so-great Sherlock Holmes movie...Yeah. I returned the movie, ran int he store for about 4 minutes to buy spices for our dinner and when I stepped back outside- you guessed it.

Someone had repeatedly stabbed my truck tire.

:sad1:

So my dh (my hero :cloud9:) used his awesome new air tools and put a new tire on, we called pd, etc. The officer was "perdy sure" it must be crack from the weather, until my dh showed him how to determine (using his awesome investigator skills) that it was repeat stabs with a screw driver :roll: The cop (this is the same guy who yelled at me and called me a liar :growlmad:) thanked him for the lesson and ashamedly slunk back to his patrol vehicle and did nothing :roll: Typical.


----------



## SLCMommy

Coy - OMG. Are you serious? Can you and DH move? Your town is ridiculous!


----------



## msperry1984

Grey Eyes said:


> Hi ladies! :hi: Ok, seriously this time-who wants to trade towns with me? :huh: So had a fairly pleasant day, the dd's played outside, etc, and dh and I enjoyed the ridiculous adventures of Austin Powers :haha: Then I decided to return our not-so-great Sherlock Holmes movie...Yeah. I returned the movie, ran int he store for about 4 minutes to buy spices for our dinner and when I stepped back outside- you guessed it.
> 
> Someone had repeatedly stabbed my truck tire.
> 
> :sad1:
> 
> So my dh (my hero :cloud9:) used his awesome new air tools and put a new tire on, we called pd, etc. The officer was "perdy sure" it must be crack from the weather, until my dh showed him how to determine (using his awesome investigator skills) that it was repeat stabs with a screw driver :roll: The cop (this is the same guy who yelled at me and called me a liar :growlmad:) thanked him for the lesson and ashamedly slunk back to his patrol vehicle and did nothing :roll: Typical.

Coy you should def relocate..sounds dangerous and crazy that the police did nothin but yet typical..sad..hope your family is ok..and didn't cause too much stress..


----------



## shradha

I m back from meeting my new doctor. She is good and her clinic is far much better than earlier. I will have to spend a bit more on my bills but it's worth it. Good facilities. I saw the rooms. Nice. After the delivery I will have to stay in the hospital for 4 days. It's common in India. We do not get discharged in a day. My doctor had a Doppler ....wow I could hear the heartbeat 144....it was amazing.... She wanted to check the baby movement so had a scan done. But only to see movements so no reports..... But there was a plasma tv on the wall which was linked to the monitor....I saw my baby..... So nice:happydance:...so happy....I wish I had changed my old doctor earlier....only one bad thing....I had to spend the whole day.....she doesn't come on time..... And she doesn't let anyone other than the patient in. Right now m really hungry and tired will catch up later....
Today is eclipse so I won't be getting up from bed. Pregnant ladies have to be very careful.....well I know these are all superstition but I have to follow them..... Hope you all are doing good.....
Today is DIWALI here....the festival of lights and fire works....... Dh has already put on fancy lights outside our house..... Planning on bursting some fire crackers......


----------



## mzswizz

Shradha-Sounds like everything is going good for you :hugs:

Coy-Oh my my my. You definitely need to relocate :hugs:

AFM, im on cd24 today and day 3 on the BCP. I must say I feel pretty darn good. I even did a 1.5 mile jog just now :shock: It felt pretty good to work out. I am starting back on the exercising just so if weight gain does happen..my body wont have a problem going back to my pre-BCP figure :thumbup: The only thing that happens with the BCP is that I get sharp pains in my ovaries that lasts around 30 mins-1 hour and then goes away but comes on and off throughout the day. I guess that means its doing what its suppose to do :thumbup: 8 more days left before i see DH :happydance: Im super excited now!!


----------



## lauraemily17

Happy Diwali Shradha. Some people I know say Diwali Mubarak as well. We celebrate it in the uk and in Leicester were I live we have the biggest street celebrations, I think, in the country. About 20,000 people attend and there is a huge fireworks display. I hope you and your famy have a lovely day. Your new Dr sounds fab, really trust worthy and does her job thoroughly. 

Coy - OMG! It just never ends for you. I really hope you can find some way of moving & soon. It sounds like such an awful place for your kids to grow up in.


----------



## msperry1984

good morning ladies...not much here to update..hoping my little bean is doing well can't wait for my first appointment on the 30th..i'm getting antsy..wish i was seeing the dr though..and will be very excited to hear the heartbeat for the first time still wondering if my due date is going to be mid july probably wont know until the ultrasound though which right now seems like forever away..morning sickness has gotten better though i never did throw up just had nausea..very tired today didn't get home til about 430am and had to get up at 730 and get kids ready for school just finsihed my breakfast yogart and rasin toast yum now i'm ready to go back to bed but have a friend stopping by and have to run an errand too but really just want to go back to sleep..at least it's my day off though..maybe i can get dh to cook dinner..and me just relax..


----------



## lauraemily17

Hi ladies.

I decided to start a journal so I had a central place to record my journey as a Mummy. 

If you'd like to stalk here's the link. I need to figure out how to get it in my signature. 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...r-our-precious-rainbow-baby.html#post23056285


----------



## Steph32

Hi ladies. Sorry I've been MIA, hope I haven't missed too much. I've been so extra tired as both my boys have been going through their own little "growth spurts." Brandon's fighting sleep again, and N is having problems at school; focusing and keeping his body to himself. We realize he has some sensory issues that need to be addressed and looking into getting him into OT, as long as our insurance will cover it. His birthday is also coming up, party at chuck e cheese this Sunday. And seems like a lot of Novmber bdays as we have been to so many parties this month already. Busy month as we head into the holidays!

We've been seriously thinking lately of moving. Where to? Dunno yet. But we just can't afford to live here much longer. It's been a struggle for a few years and its just getting harder to keep up with paying our mortgage. Only thing is, our credit isn't that good anymore, so getting another loan for a house would prove to be difficult. Thinking of renting, but that is also expensive, but at least we wouldn't have to come up with a down payment. But, we don't really want to have a landlord either, who could decide to sell at any time. I would hate to get up and move again after being settled somewhere. Another tough thing is our family is all here. I would LOVE to move out of state but I don't want our kids to be so far from their grandparents and cousins. Ahh what to do...

Coy- you definitely need to consider moving, the stuff you have to deal with is crazy scary! Maybe we can both find the perfect spot to move to, lol... 

Shradha- yay for seeing the baby! Do they give you pics?

Msperry- Congrats again. Glad you're feeling well and everything is fine. I too, have always been underweight, I was 116 lbs (5'9") Pre-pregnancy and didnt start gaining until late 2nd tri really-- for both my sons-- but babies were healthy! I ate whatever I wanted too, until I was diagnosed with GD in 3rd tri.

Patrice- how's the pill working out for you? No periods huh? I've heard of those but never was bold enough to try. I used Zovia. I don't even know if it's around anymore?

Laura- I have yet to check out your journal. Will do so!

Ashley- have you started your testing yet?


----------



## mzswizz

Laura-I will check out your journal soon.

Steph-The pill is working wonders I must say. I have energy and my libido is through the roof. I know dh will enjoy that when i see him :haha:

AFM, im on cd26. I will be taking my BCP at 6:15am. I dont have a clue why im up right now. I have to wake up at 5am to book dh's ticket to come here for christmas break. Dont want to miss out on the ticket that we've seen and he ends up not being able to come. Well, i've noticed that with these BCPs I have alot of energy and my libido is through the roof :thumbup: Also, the downfall is that I get loads of creamy cm throughout the whole day with them. Normally, i get creamy cm but then eventually it dries up. But ever since I've started the pills, the cm just never goes away. So i have to stay with a panty liner just in case. Also, so far no spotting or bleeding while taking the pills so I guess thats a good sign. Next week sunday will start week 2 on BCPs which is a huge milestone because when i was on BCP previously after the m/c, i couldnt even get through week 1 without deciding to stop taking them. AF is due in 9 days so lets see if i still have a bleed or the BCP will stop AF from arriving. Im hoping it stops AF from arriving because i dont want to have another AF while im on vacation. Well, im pretty much done packing finally :happydance: So now its just time to wait for the 22nd to come so I can see my wonderful DH and we enjoy our 2 weeks together :happydance: Also, later on this morning, Im going to help a friend exercise so im feeling pretty good about this. I finally can be a physical trainer to somebody :haha: I just want to thank the Navy though because they did work me out so now im stronger and more toned and I finally got my abs back :happydance: It took alot of hard work but it worked although my abs like to disappear when I eat etc :rofl: But now I got to keep myself in shape because weight gain is a symptom and I just dont want to let myself go because im on BCP and try to get back into shape once I stop them. Better now when I have the energy than later. Well, let me wrap this up because if I keep talking, I will have enough to write a book :haha:


----------



## Steph32

That's funny, I do remember my libido being quite high when I was on the pill, not sure exactly why! Glad that it's working for you, hopefully it will reset your cycle, if anything at least you are feeling normal and you probably won't have to deal with the painful, long periods anymore.


----------



## SLCMommy

Nope, no testing yet. Waiting for my cycle to start. :)


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-the crazy thing is when i first started getting my AFs at 10 years old, I had a 28 day cycle and it was always right on time but once I was around 16...that all changed for me. I hope it resets my cycles too. Knowing that im going from painful, long,heavy, random periods to routined, short, painless, spotting and maybe no periods at all....means a major improvement. I just hope when I get off the pill that i dont go back to the random bleeds etc. Also, the only thing I have noticed is the sharp pains in majority the right ovary. Dont know why but it always happens when i take the pill.


----------



## Grey Eyes

*Hi ladies*! Sorry I have been MIA also- lots going on just to keep up eith the dd's and all the junk here. My attorney is actually requesting through motion of discovery the bag of chicken! :rofl: You knw, the bag the store manager declares had a missing tag that I alledgedly removed and used :roll: I think it is funny my attorney is demanding that evidence :haha: Pre-trial conference is set for a couple weeks away now. Always something, huh? :huh: Anyways...

*Patrice*- what, another 3-4 days then you get to see your dh? :happydance: I bet you are getting excited! 

*Shradha,* yay, I am glad you got to see babes! :cloud9: You are doing so well, I am really proud of how you are handling this first pregnancy! It can be tough, especially when you haven't been throguh it all, it is all new and exciting can be scary sometiomes :hugs:

*Msperry*- I know how you feel about wanting to hurry the doc appointments! If you really feel that antsy give'em a call and move it up! :hugs:

*Steph*- I hear ya on the renting! I hated renting! Sooo much better having our own home :thumbup:

*Laura-* def going to check out and stalk your thread! :hugs:

*AFM-* :hi: What a night! The last 2 nights Kat has decided to start her stuff again, waking me every 30 minutes or so. I am taking a different bent with it this time round and not tolerating it at all. As soon as I ascertain there are no bad dreams or itchy's or hurts anywhere--mean mad mama appears! :growlmad: After 4 times in less than an hour last night I left it up to Papa though...He dealt with her twice and she decided to stay in bed! :haha: Aeryn is awesome though, letting me sleep several hours ata time :thumbup: T is on a new antibiotic for this crazy throat infection- I hope this one does the trick :thumbup: Poor kid :nope: Today- some school, pack some wood, chill out...

Ohh! And I am excited! It didn't take much talking at all to convince dh to just leave my car outside in the yard this winter :haha: I told him I want to pull out my weight bars, my exercise unit ( a big machine with weights, etc) and put up the big bunching bag for boxing :thumbup: He jumped on the idea and told me he would get a car cover and leave it at that! :haha: Great news, means we don't have to clean in the garage anymore or throw anything else away lol, and I get my mini-gym :happydance:


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-In 6 more days I will be with DH cant wait :thumbup: And :rofl: about the attorney wanting the chicken as evidence. Hoping T will get better soon and yay for the mini gym :happydance:


----------



## msperry1984

Coy- Wow you have lots going on hope the case goes well but i must have missed something about that story..hope your little one is doing better..and yay for the gym..wish i had some motivation to work out.. not sure if that's gonna happen hehe..

AFM- today has been pretty productive so far got kids off to school..ran some errands and now laundry and dye my hair and a nap..only thing bothering me today is since i woke up this morning i have a metallic taste in my mouth like I've been sucking on pennies..yuck but i know that's a common symptom of pregnancy just hope it doesn't last too long..also went a head and got a refill on my prenatal and got a 3 month supply instead of waiting to go to the dr. and waiting on my insurance..glad it only cost me $10..and i'm set for the next 90 days.


----------



## shradha

Laura- :happydance:..I didn't know they were celebrating Diwali there.... Here it's the sound of the crackers that is a bit annoying.... I was locked in the bedroom...but still you can't escape the noise..:nope:...my poor baby must have got scared...... I was very worried for the past 2 days the movement of the baby was very less..... I was used to regular movements of the baby so I and dh were scared...... Thank god yesterday night at 12 baby started moving properly.....I was soooo relieved:happydance:..... Just thinking how small things can make you so worried...... Now our world moves around the baby....dh whenever has time comes and talks to the baby..... I get so emotional.....baby response by moving:happydance:.....I just can't wait for the kicks....


----------



## shradha

Steph- no pics of scan....I was hoping for a pic but the doctor said she only checked for movements.... Next appointment is on 1st dec..hopefully I will have a scan too...
So you are planning to move...where? When things are not going good it is better to shift.....how are the boys doing? You are sounding very tired....how are you doing?

Coy- so happy that our little princess is letting u sleep. So you are getting geared up for exercises....that's really good.... How is T? Poor one she must be feeling really tired after having the antibiotics..... 

Patrice- :happydance: so the pills are working....wow..... Don't worry... things are looking good.....


----------



## shradha

Msperry- you must be waiting for the scan..... Can understand the feeling..... The feeling of seeing the baby, heartbeat...... I had to wait for 24 weeks to hear the heartbeat....but it was worth the wait.....I felt so happy..... My previous doctor didn't have a Doppler. But now the new doctor has everything..... All the best for the appointment :hugs:. How are coping up with the MS?


----------



## mzswizz

shradha-glad baby started giving you proper movements again and yes the BCP is working as of right now and Im almost done with week 1 which is a first seeing that the last pills...i couldnt make it past a few days.


----------



## lauraemily17

It's so scary when the movement reduced, I remember that so well. Xander actually developed a bit of a pattern. 2 active days followed by 2 lazy days then to active days etc! I would worry though, every set of lazy days!! I don't think babies are overly fussed by loud noises. I went to the cinema a few times while pregnant, are cinemas are very loud so it always woke him up and he'd have a little party in there! I loved it as it was the most movement I felt in one go!! 

Coy - I know how much you love to work out so that's great you're going to have your own gym in the garage! Kat's done well to go a little while without all the fuss at night, shows she can do it. Hopefully with your & dh firm hand it'll stop soon. So is the third newborn easier to handle compared to the first?


----------



## lauraemily17

Steph - that's a predicament re moving. I rented for 4 years & had that permanent worry that the owner would sell up & kick me out. He didn't & still rents the proper now 8 years later. I guess it would be a good idea to ask the agent if they think its likely. Most rental owners are in it for the long term investment and love families to move in as they tend to stay for longer. We rent out a property and have the worry of our tenant moving out. The last time this happened it took 4 months to find another tenant so we had to pay out almost £500 a month extra due to the loss of rental income. Took a chunk out of our savings while I was pregnant. 

If you were to sell would you get a lump sum from any equity you have in the house to use as a down payment on another property? I totally understand your reluctance to move away from family. I would just love to move to the south coast in England or to Australia but for the moment we really don't want to be away from family. BUT if some time in the future we think by moving our kids will have a better life and standard of living I would be prepared to do it. Although its nice to have the wider family close I think sometimes you need to be selfish for your little family unit. My Aunt & Uncle moved to Australia in their early 20's and would never come back to England. Their family have an amazing life there which I have sampled first hand twice. They miss the family terribly but have no regrets.


----------



## mzswizz

Hello ladies. Today is a lovely cool day and Im enjoying the weather as much as possible because I dont know when the next heat wave will hit. Today, im on cd27 and tomorrow ends the first week of BCPs :happydance: I have only 5 MORE DAYS BEFORE I SEE DH :happydance::happydance::happydance: Im over the moon happy right now about it. DH booked his tickets to come down here Dec. 20th-Jan. 6th. So he's going to be here for Xmas, my 23rd birthday, new years eve nand new years :happydance: He said that for my birthday, he wanted to do a cruise to Hawaii :cloud9: I would love that but we shall see. Atleast now we got 5 months to vacation, enjoy and explore before we settle down and start back on the ttc wagon. I think this 6 month break is exactly what we need to save up more money, go vacation with just the two of us and get to have our "alone" time and enjoy being with each other. I think this is our mini vacation :haha: From what im getting...the BCPs will be out of my system in no time once i stop because the midwife told me to have sex every day with dh right starting from when i stop taking the BCPs because the best thing is to catch the 1st egg that comes after the BCPs. So im hoping it doesnt take long. Hoping that after these long 2 yrs of actively ttc, a 6 month break can solve all the problems and we get our LO finally. Its been a very long journey for us and im just ready to finally enjoy the blessing we've worked hard for. Now back to these BCPs...these little things cause ALOT of cm :haha: Dont know why..maybe because its preventing pregnancy so thats why :shrug: I have no clue though. I should've ovulated by now though seeing that im on cd27 but then again you never know because of my crazy cycles. Hoping i can go back to the normal 28 day cycles I use to have but i guess thats wishful thinking :blush: Well, im all packed and ready to go to Connecticut. Finally got it done but atleast I dont have to worry about it now :thumbup:


----------



## lauraemily17

Hi Patrice. I meant to say earlier that bcp generally will increase cm as the hormones cause your body to mimic pregnancy which is why ovulation is stopped. An abundance of cm is common in pregnancy. I had a lot as I did in bcp!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies!

*Shradha*- yep, your world will revolve around you LO now! :thumbup: That's the way it is- and so awesome you can feel her move. And yes, their ,ovement vary, it is scary when you can't always feel it but you have to remember--there are a lot ofmovements that you will just not feel. Fore xample- when we went in for our20 week US scan I thought she must be asleep as I didn't feel her moving...once we could see her I was shocked - she was doing somersaults in there! The tech got the giggles because she was so wiggly. So we don't always feel it babes oculd be moving a lot in there :)

*Laura*- yes, for some reason this one seems easier :shrug: Dh says it is because I have more experience now, but I'm not so sure :shrug: I think in oart yes, because I am taking more control. Just like her feeding schedule- when I was a first time mom I was at the mercy of babes, now I decided to not wait for her- I wake her on my schedule - at least the first 2 days. Come to find out it helped regulate her own schedule and she didn't lose any weight thatf irst week! :thumbup: Now--the problem is not spoiling her too much. She loves to sleep on us where she can cuddle and hear the heartbeat, etc, but only once in a while, not all the time. At night she sleeps strictly in her own bed right next to me and generally wakes every 2.5-3 hours to eat. Nice :cloud9: lol! Wow, for Xander liking babanas! (re:your FB post) Very good for him and a super easy and healthy snack :)

*Patrice*- how are you feeling? 5 mroe days?:huh:

*Steph*- :hi:

*Msperry*- how are you? Any ms yet? 

*AFM*- k, I am guessing my milk must be changing....we are having squirt issues on both ends! Aaargh! lol! we go through about 4 diapers per changing set :wacko: lol! and i forgot burp cloth today so have had to change clothes at least once :roll: She'll adjust to the richer milk soon and then growth-spurt out of newborn into 0-3 months! :haha: Then we'll start the circle again :) She's so cute when she's hungry--she yells really loud and whacks at me with her fists (MMA potential maybe? :shrug:) then when she realizes she's going to get fed her eyes get really wide and bright, and she starts to kick her feet! :haha:


----------



## Grey Eyes

OMG- my dd's are driving me :wacko: My oldest is crying ate evrything...dh says little girls start behaving irationally at an early age just like pms symptoms...:huh: Any truth to that or have you ladies studied this at all? OMG- I told dh if that is the case I am moving out when T turns 13 :haha: Aaahhh!


----------



## lauraemily17

Aww Coy, she sounds so cute! Re T, I don't want to scare you BUT my Mum always says it was when I turned 8 that I started to get attitude. I was 8 going on 18 and honestly I think this is about we're I started to get mad at the world as teenage girls tend to do so there could well be some truth to what your dh is saying. It's not something I've studied though. I think I hit the very early stages of pubity then, the only phsyical sign though we're my nipples started to change. My periods didn't start until I was 11 but I think that's still fairly young. Perhaps keep an eye out for early signs in T? It may well just be part of adjusting to having 2 younger sisters now. Perhaps she's worried that she'll be loved less?


----------



## lauraemily17

Oh and re bananas. I am genuinely devasted Xander likes them. I really can't express how much I hate them, the smell actually makes me feel sick!! Even as a baby when I was being weaned I wouldn't let anything containing banana past my lips. Mum tried to hide it in all sorts but I'd turn my head away & clamp my mouth shut as soon as I got a whif of it!! I really hoped Xander would inherit it from me! I have a little bit of hope that he may change his mind as he was far less enthusiastic compares to carrots & pears!


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-Im feeling great!! Sometimes i run twice a day :haha: And yes 5 more days!!! I am sooo excited. And re about the early pms..i think it is sooo true unfortunately :blush: I am experiencing this now with my niece. Ever since she was around 8 years old..she started getting behavioral issues..why, i dont know but i think its once females hit 8 years old. I know my mom said we were just the same way at my niece's age.

Laura-I kind of figured the bcps were causing the cm. I was just so surprised to see my body reacting that fast to them. Hmm, maybe they are good after all.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Thanks Patrice & Laura! :thumbup: I will watch for more signs- seriously hope it is years in the future though! ;wacko:

K, strangeness now...I mentioned my appetite has been off. One reason I have been eating ice cream once a day is it is super cold...This morning I had a banana shake (NUTS! Then Jess tells me they are fatty :sad2: lol~) with tons of ice in it and just skim milk...cold seems to settle, but I have been getting this nausea thing when I eat :shrug: Like I'm fine then just wanna hurl :huh: If I hadn't just had a baby I'd think I was prego :haha: How soon is it possible to get prego again?


----------



## mzswizz

You're welcome Coy. And for some reason DH and I eat ice cream in the cold because for some odd reason..it makes us feel warm inside...literally :haha: And well i dont know how soon you can get pregnant but I know that 3 months after my sister gave birth to my nephew, she dtd with her OH and from that one time...ended up pregnant.


----------



## SpudsMama

My personality started to change when I was 13, when my periods started, and I was a real nightmare for a good few years... Until I was 16 in fact when I finally got out of school and into work. Although I still say I was only like that because I was being bullied pretty much all the way through high school. Maybe if I'd had an easier time I would've enjoyed those years more.


----------



## lauraemily17

If your body kicks straight back into ovulation you can get pregnant within weeks in theory but the quickest I've known by anyone is 3 months. I actually had something similar. Started to get nauseas randomly and felt like I was pregnant again, I actually took a test just to check I wasn't!! It was negative of course and 4 af later I feel pretty much back to my normal self, oh, other than I now get travel sick! If you've got any cheaply tests stashed then maybe take one for reassurance but its prob unlikely you are pregnant. I wonder if its the hormones coming back down! And for me a bit of yearning to be pregnant again, I really missed it for the first couple of months.


----------



## SpudsMama

The quickest I've known someone to conceive after childbirth was just over a month :shock: She's got a boy who's just gone 2yo, a 9-10 month old boy and her girl is due on the 14th December! Brave brave woman :wacko: But yeah Coy, I agree with Laura. Our bodies are still a bit all over the place so soon after having a baby, but take a test (if you have one left over from the TTC days) just in case :thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

Emma-I love your display pic. Phoebe is just soo adorable.

AFM, im cd28 today. Time is flying by in my cycle and tomorrow I officially start week 2 of the BCPs. Thursday I will be on the plane to go see DH so I am super uber excited :happydance: I have been waiting for this day for the longest. DH and I both have doc appts on Monday :thumbup: Also, since im finished packing, I can focus on other things like MIL moving in, working out etc. Well today is Saturday and Im going to enjoy my Saturday. Might go to the beach or the pool. We shall see though.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies! Thanks! I seriously doubt I am prego just wondered at the nausea and bloating :shrug: *Laura* I think you are right- just hormones dropping. *Emma-* wow! a month is fast! :haha: TBH I don't miss being pregnant- not yet anyway! I loved it because it meant my little baby would be here,but that last month is abutt-kicker :haha: and I am ready to get back in shape! :thumbup: *Patrice*- YAY! Not long now :)


----------



## msperry1984

aweful crappy hormonal day just want to cry cry cry and go to bed


----------



## Steph32

Hi ladies! I don't think you're preggo Coy, I'm sure it's just the hormones. Maybe AF is on her way back? Are you still EBF? Oh gosh... I do NOT miss being pregnant either... yet. After the 1st time, I did, because that pregnancy went so smoothly... I thought they'd all go that way! But this last one kicked my butt. I am still in so much pain from all the weight on my lower back and pelvis. I am thinking now it's cause B had a HUGE head! As of our Dr's appt the other day, he is now over the 100th percentile for head circumference. Was a little worried, but dr says we will just monitor it. He has no other signs of hydrocephalus or anything like that. Although, he still can't lift up his head when I pull him by his arms from a laying down position... dr says it's a definite delay... most babies can do it at 2-3 months. Which is weird, because he is just great with tummy time. And he's been rolling for a while now... yet still has a little trouble with going from tummy to back. We'll see, if he can't do it by 6 months I'm gonna start to wonder what's going on...

Getting ready for N's birthday party tomorrow. Chuck E Cheese. On a Sunday. 23 kids. Yep.

Want to share a video that N made by himself. Must've been bored! Boys...... *sigh*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vd4Xt2ysXW0&feature=youtu.be


----------



## SLCMommy

Steph - LOL at N's video :) 


AFM, Still waiting on the cycle to start...and no news.. :(


----------



## shradha

Just took a quick pic.....hope its ok. Will try to upload something better. today I am 24weeks 6days. I feel my belly is showing more.
 



Attached Files:







24 weeks 6 days.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## SpudsMama

Steph - LOL at N's video! It must be a boy thing, when my brother was a similar age he'd film himself having pretend heart attacks and all sorts :roll: Although he kind of lost all the drama when the dog casually strolled past the camera without a care in the world :rofl:

Ashley - I hope your cycle starts soon so you can move forward :hugs:

Shradha - Nice pic, you're definitely showing a baby belly! :thumbup: Can you take one from the side too? :D

AFM - How is my baby 12 weeks old already?! I remember reaching 12 weeks when I was pregnant, it was such a big deal then :haha:


----------



## shradha

Coy- are you planning for baby no 4:happydance:? wow...

My Dh is already thinking about baby no 2 but I told him noooo pls let me give birth first:dohh:.......I am definately not planning for a second one but I am surely going to miss my belly and the baby movement. i feel good whenever I see my belly. I guess the first baby is always special. first experience of being a momma. Dh feel proud whenever he sees my belly. 

Steph- Nicholas love you dude:kiss:....Nice video.... convey my best wishes to N on his birthday. I keep hearing about tummy time. Can you tell me when I should start? 

Friends I know there is a lot of stuff on net for baby care but I feel its best asking you..your hands on experiences..things I should look 4. Once the baby is born what are the do's and dont? sorry for troubling you all.


----------



## shradha

Emma- thanx ...yea I was just trying to take a pic...will upload my side pic soon..how fast time flies......Phoebe is already 12 weeks:happydance: Phoebe is so pretty ! A real darling.

Laura- I am loving your journal......

Patrice- so you too have started exercises...cool. I am happy things are going good with you.

Msperry- hormones .......yea....there can go crazy....take rest.

Ashley- soon your cycles are going to start. dont worry.


----------



## msperry1984

Well..my day was rough still at work ready to get off and crawl in my warm bed next to my prince charming 530 can't get here soon enough..on another note..this may be tmi but is it a guy thing for your sh to want you more when you are prego...


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-Love the video of Nicholas :haha: Yep its a boy thing.

Shradha-Love the pic and yes you surely do have the baby belly :thumbup:

Emma-Phoebe is 12 weeks already?! Wow time flies.

Coy-Are you planning for number 4 already?

msperry-How you enjoyed your cuddle time :thumbup:

AFM, cd29 today and just started week 2 of the birth control. 4 more days until I see DH :happydance: I bought 2 dresses at the mall and Im going to take them with me along with my boots. I showed him the dresses and DH being DH said if i bring those dresses then im going to get pregnant while on birth control :dohh: He is such a guy i tell you :haha: Today, going to hang with my friend and just relax. Yesterday, me and her went to the mall and then we went to see Twilight :cloud9: Enjoyed it!!!! Best movie ever!!! I want to see it again :blush: Let's see if the BCPs will give me a bleed. I seen that women were getting breakthrough bleeds etc but I havent gotten any bleeding so far so im assuming thats a good thing. Im hoping it doesnt jumpstart an AF too. Hoping i can enjoy my trip AF worry free.


----------



## Grey Eyes

*Msperry*- go ahead and cry and cry! Then sleep, and feel better! :hugs: Re: your tmi question...I'm not sure but def seems like it, right?! 

*Steph-* aw, love the video! :thumbup:

*Shradha*- :shock: :saywhat: Wow! This is the first pic E.V.E.R. that you have posted! I love it :happydance: Gorgeous baby bump btw :cloud9: Beautiful! More pics please! :haha: :)

*Laura-* how are you? Thanks for the advice! :thumbup:

*Patrice*- lol, at eating ice cream in the cold- I do that too! :haha:

*AFM*- 

:roll:

lol! K my day so far has consisted on one child wetting her pants (right on the floor in front of the bathroom)while I was in middle of changing a diaper :dohh: children yelling, fighting,s creaming, fighting over toys, refusing to eat, demanding food (I don't understand how they can refuse to eat yet demand food at the same time :wacko:) dh is in a lot of pain today, it has been raining hard for hours, I've tried doing school but have to hold babes in one arm while at it- dh has her now :cloud9: so I am catching up! I started to have a cup of coffee and a plain bagel for breakfast and just now-at 1:30 in the afternoon- am trying to finish it :dohh: lol! Kids are running up and down the hallway screaming and laughing- I amguessing they are either in good moods now OR they are being evil little monsters (lol) and trying to wake babes up...Hm....:huh:

P.S. Nope, no AF yet :shrug: Just very slight colored discharge :shrug:


----------



## SLCMommy

Coy - LOL. Your household sounds just as crazy as mine. Makes me giggle, that's for sure. 

AFM, I'm just killing time before I'm off to leave to work. I work from 2:45 this afternoon until 10:00 tonight, and I have tomorrow off. I'm starting to get Christmas songs stuck in my head! Told DH I'm not sure if I really want to keep this job after the Christmas seasonal position.... I don't really like working retail. I mean, it isn't a horrible job but I really don't like having to pressure customers into buying the stores credit card. I might not ask, and if I don't than they probably won't keep me past seasonal, and that's okay too. I'm okay with asking for a credit card, but it makes me feel kind of uncomfortable and pushy. People just want to shop - and honestly, I am not really the saleman kind of personality. LOL. Does anyone here understand why I might just stick with being employed seasonal and not go permanent? I'd prefer a job that was more office-like, however, working has now started to make life a little more difficult. For example, when my children have things they have to go too, I am having to ask for that day off or make special arrangements with other people in order to get my children there. I don't know.

Anyways, I must be going. I'll check here later tonight :)


----------



## Grey Eyes

Ashley- I managed retail for years and became a heckuva sales-person :haha: I did not love it - tbh I didn't even like it. But it was a job and I needed it so I forced myself to get good at it and got regular promotions until I made "boss" lol! Anyway I think it is important for you to be happy and take care of your kids but if you need the extra money maybe try to hang on to this job until you find something better ? :huh:


----------



## Grey Eyes

AFM- very cool, I can do squats and lunges while holding Aeryn...She loves it btw, just like getting rocked and bounced :roll: lol! Problem is I got massive cramps in my butt and hamstrings :sad2: lol! Probably shouldn't have gone to muscle exhaustion, but is there any other way? :shrug:Nah.


----------



## SLCMommy

Coy- You make me LOL.


----------



## SpudsMama

I've always worked in retail (up until partway through my first tri which is when I stopped working altogether) and loved it! Like Coy, I worked my way up the ladder too. Hopefully I can get back into it some day.


----------



## Grey Eyes

SpudsMama said:


> I've always worked in retail (up until partway through my first tri which is when I stopped working altogether) and loved it! Like Coy, I worked my way up the ladder too. Hopefully I can get back into it some day.

I liked helping the older people, you know? I miss them...but I don't miss disgruntled employees or getting things thrown at me by unhappy customers and once a crazy guy who thought he was Jesus came in while I was working alone (and prego w/Kat) and peed his pants in front of me :sick: I coulda lived w/o that lol! :haha:


----------



## SLCMommy

If you don't mind naming, what stores have you ladies worked at?


----------



## SpudsMama

You wouldn't know the places I worked at, mainly small independent gift shops and charity shops. I started off as a volunteer but ended up in a part time paid role, to full time, to assistant manager. Coy, I never had experiences like that, the worst I had to deal with was a guy who came in every day and switched labels so he didn't have to pay as much... I mean, who does that in a charity shop where the proceeds go to helping disabled children?! :growlmad:


----------



## lauraemily17

I worked for a retail store for a couple if years part time while at college. Gotta say I loved it! We also had to sell store cards which was my least favourites part of the job but I just asked every person so I was doing my job but didn't go into the whole sales shpeil. I then worked in retail banking for almost 10 years. Now that is proper sales, oh my word, our poor customers. Just like you Coy u just worked my way up to boss lady!! Talk about a high pressure job but the bonuses kindof made up for it. 

Xander and I are poorly, AGAIN! Seriously my kid picks up every bug going then gives it to me!! I'm a couple of days behind him and he seems to be over the worst while I'm just hitting it. It's one if those bugs were I can't smell or tast anything, not great when Xander only dies stealth poos which I usually detect via smell! :dohh:


----------



## lauraemily17

Oh & Steph - love that video Nicholas made. You know, it was quite a good impression of an English accent in places!

Coy - I'm not so sure lunges at 3 weeks pp is such a great idea Hun. I'm just thinking of how I felt down there at that point!!


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-Wow you are super mom i tell you to already be working out while baby is in arms :haha: But is it okay to work out so soon?

Ashley-I worked in retail and I didnt like it but everybody is different. It all depends on if you are working for financial gain then I think you should keep working until you find another job and if not then leaving after you completed the season is a good idea for you.

AFM, im on cd30 today. My cycle is pretty much almost over :happydance: So far so good..no bleeding as of yet so thats a good sign. I've noticed that while I am in Connecticut, I will go through week 2 and 1/2 of week 3 of BCPs. The 1st month supply will be done on Dec. 9th (yes i actually calculated :blush: ) And i already have the 2nd month's supply with me because she supplied me with 2 months and I have to go pick up the 3rd-6th months at the pharmacy. I didnt put my prescription in yet because I have to wait and figure out when and if I will be moving up there because DH is trying to change his rate from submarine to a surface job. So we will know what's going on hopefully by today. Today I have a follow up doc appt @ 11:45. So Im just killing time until then. Next month, I get my annual pap smear and the midwife requesred an u/s because she says she is going to watch the cysts etc. I seriously love my new docs..they really listen and care about my well being.


----------



## mzswizz

Doctor's appt: Well my doctor's appt went very well actually. I got the results from my last visit. Also, I told her that I am now on BCPs. Well, my thyroid levels are perfect. BUT now we have another issue. Well, good thing is im not anemic (due to super havy bleeding during AFs). The issue is my platelet level is very high :nope: Normal range is 140-400 and mines is at 523 :shock: I asked her what is a platelet and she said that it is what controls the clotting in the blood. She said with my level being high...i would be able to get pregnant but wont be able to carry the pregnancy :nope: Which would explain alot now :dohh: So she has requested I see a hematologist and let him do all the proper bloodwork so we can get the underlying problem fixed so by the time im off BC, i will be set and ready to go :thumbup: Did I say my doc was amazing or what :haha: So one step closer to our rainbow baby. Im happy that Im finalyl getting my answers but pissed the my former doctors didnt find out none of these issues in the past because they could've been solved by now.


----------



## lauraemily17

Wow Patrice. That's fantastic they've finally diagnosed you, I can't believe how bad your last Drs were! Xander was actually born with the opposite problem, his platelet count was 42! It may be that you have a blood clotting disorder causing the higher number of platelets & clotting disorders are a common cause of recurrent miscarriage. I was tested for them & am being retested for more due to the blood clot I developed when pregnant. You're taking huge steps towards your rainbow baby now Patrice!


----------



## Grey Eyes

*Patrice*, wow, yes this is new info that can explain a lot! Did doc say if it was like thrombocytosis? There are several conditions of thrombocytosis that resemble each other, but I am not sure what the treatment is :shrug: Did she give you any info to take home and study? I am glad you are seeing a hematologist--when is that scheduled for? And yeah- I'd be uber-pissed at my former doctors! Holy crap, what a thing to "miss" :growlmad: Too bad you can't go back in time and fire them all :haha:

*Patrice & Laura*- is it really too early to work out you think? :shrug: I am just tired of being tired, you know? Always when I start to work out I have a period of stiff and soreness but my energy levels skyrocket- sort of my rush iykwim :haha: Plus I like to tell my body what to do and how to behave :blush: I don't like my body going all rogue on me and just not bouncing back fast enough! :rofl: Last night I was moping about "25 days pp - I should be back in shape by now" lol, dh just gave me a sideways look and drawled a slow "Yeahhh....right." Then he made some butt-comments that just made me irritated :growlmad: LOL!

*Shradha*- How are you? Gotta say again- loved the bump pic! :hugs:

*Msperry*- how are you doing mama? Dh letting you rest any yet? :haha:

*Emma*- :hi: How are you feeling? Love the "Pudsey" name, lol, sooo cute! (On FB). :hugs:

*Steph*- have you recovered from the birthday party yet?? Amazing isn't it how our children somehow gain energy from the things that drain us ...:shrug: lol

*Ashley*- how soon do you get to do your tests? Are you just waiting for AF to show?


----------



## Grey Eyes

*AFM*- so I think I am on mom-auto-pilot :haha: I bounce out of bed, get dressed, run errands, making phone calls, getting kids dressed, changing diapers, feeding Aeryn, cook breakfast for dd's and dh....I had to re-heat my coffee 3 times and still haven't finished it :haha: My 3 year old tells me "I have to go potty mama" because I always help to make sure she gets clean, etc, and doesn't "fall in" lol...Anyway, I blast out washing the dishes, then run into the bathroom to help clean Kat- I pop her over, clean her, set her down, flush the toilet, pull her pants up, etc...all the while she is standing there with her mouth agape. Finally, I am washing my hands I ask her "What's the problem?" and she says "_*I didn't get to go*_!"

:dohh: 

I'm gonna go finish my coffee now :blush:......


----------



## msperry1984

hello ladies.. yes Coy dh is letting me get some rest lol.. but today i have absolutely no energy or motivation to do anything productive..i have been so lazy today.. got the kids u and breakfast and off to school and have done nothing since.. i know o should have taken a nap before having to work tonight but i couldn't fall asleep but yet don't feel like doing any house work either... laundry is staring me in the face and i don't want to touch it..lol is that bad at least everything is washed it just hasn't gotten put away yet. other than no energy i'm good no ms just tired..


----------



## SpudsMama

msperry - :hugs: at least you know these symptoms fade in a few weeks... and then come back again in third tri :haha:

Coy, I didn't name Pudsey. There's a big fundraiser in the U.K. called Children in Need, the mascot is Pudsey the bear. My mom's friend bought Spud one of his teddies you can buy in shops :D


----------



## SpudsMama

Great news re the diagnosis Patrice, you're getting closer and closer to your rainbow baby! :happydance:


----------



## lauraemily17

In the UK your Dr/midwife/health visitor would be very unimpressed starting to exercise in any way other than gentle cardio before the 6 week check. I figure there must be a reason for this?! Oh bless Kat, wondering what Mommy was doing! You really are on auto pilot there!! 

Steph - totally forget to say happy birthday to Nicholas. Looks like the birthday party was great.


----------



## lauraemily17

Msperry - pregnancy tiredness is a killer. I feel for you looking after 2 kids & working nights, don't blame you for not doing housework!!


----------



## mzswizz

Laura-Yes, I know. I am so happy that finally im moving towards the rainbow baby.

Coy-I wish i could go back in time and fire them because they SUCK :growlmad: And no she didnt really give me any more information other than a copy of my bloodwork results and my referral to the hematologist and told me there I will get the proper bloodwork done etc. So im assuming she is leaving it up to him to explain everything and the process.


----------



## lauraemily17

Just spotted your ttc ticker Patrice, yay!! It's also only 4 days less than when we plan to start ttc again!


----------



## mzswizz

Laura-Oh my goodness!!! Hoping we can be ttc buddies your next time around :thumbup: Maybe we can end up as bump buddies :thumbup: Time is really flying because the last time i checked it...the days were at 6 :haha: I didnt even notice how fast the time was going.

i have an appt scheduled for dec. 5th @ 9am for the hematologist yay :happydance:


----------



## Steph32

Hi all! Recovering from N's party yesterday. We had 20+ kids and Chuck e Cheese was already packed with people! But he had so much fun, so that's all that matters. Tomorrow is his actual bday, and he will celebrate at school with cupcakes. Good thing he got a lot of gifts because we couldn't afford any this year after splurging on his party!

Here he is with Chuckee:


----------



## Steph32

Oops! Don't know why it uploaded that way! Sorry if I hurt anyone's neck... lol


----------



## SLCMommy

Holy hell...i'm in a pissy mood!


----------



## Steph32

Go ahead Ashley, piss away! LOL! Sounds like AF may be on her way...


----------



## shradha

Steph- Nicholas seems to be enjoying his birthday bash:happydance:...god bless him. You must be really tired after managing the party.

Coy- you are supermom....how do you have the energy:hugs:...

Patrice- glad the doctor's appointment went well.... 

Laura- can't believe time is flyg....it seems yesterday you were prego and now you are planning for your next baby:happydance:... So sad....Xander is still not well....

Msperry- tiredness.....I know....I couldn't work properly...always wanted to sleep....... Now I feel it's coming back....I feel weak.... Once you enter the 2nd trim you will feel better.

Ashley- AF must be on her way.

Emma- how is Phoebe? How are you doing?


----------



## shradha

ATM my tailbone is killing me..... My whole body is paining... Feeling tired...
Yesterday night I couldn't sleep....baby was moving.....continuous....the movement was strong....do you think it can be kicking? What is the difference between kicking and movement? I kept rubbing my belly...calming the baby but no use...I had to call dh he kept patting. My belly.....after10 mins the movement became lower from strong kicks.....at 3 am I could finally sleep....


----------



## Grey Eyes

shradha said:


> ATM my tailbone is killing me..... My whole body is paining... Feeling tired...
> Yesterday night I couldn't sleep....baby was moving.....continuous....the movement was strong....do you think it can be kicking? What is the difference between kicking and movement? I kept rubbing my belly...calming the baby but no use...I had to call dh he kept patting. My belly.....after10 mins the movement became lower from strong kicks.....at 3 am I could finally sleep....

Shradha- remember when a few of us complaind in similar fashion about the aches and pains and tailbone? Well here you are mom! :haha: Not so fearsome any more, now you know what you are up against :hugs: I found gentle stretching helped-some of your yaga moves maybe? :huh:


----------



## SLCMommy

You ladies make me LOL "AF is on her way!" Hahaha.... Ugh. Or, it could be a combination of wild kids, lazy husband and irritating in-laws? LOL


----------



## Steph32

Yes, but all those things get amplified during that time of the month! LOL


----------



## Steph32

Shradha- It's hard to really tell the difference between a kick, punch, jab, etc... only if you know the position your baby is in, you can tell if it's an arm or leg. BUT, rolling feels different. You can clearly feel, well, a roll!! Hard to explain. You will feel it everywhere as more of an internal all-around movement. Your whole belly will shift and change positions!


----------



## Steph32

I remember one night Brandon would NOT stop moving, he wouldn't let me sleep! All night he was busy!


----------



## mzswizz

Steph-Lovely pic of N...i LOVE chuck e cheese. Was a chuck e cheese kid when i was little :haha:

Ashley-Believe it when I say that the ladies are right. AF must be on the way because I know when AF is about to come, I notice any and everything and get irritated soooo quickly. :haha:

AFM, im cd31 today and tomorrow is my last day here before im on a plane to go see my DH :happydance::happydance: Super excited. The time has finally come cant wait. And there will be loads of photos :haha: Today, im going to call the ob/gyn office to schedule an appt in December for my pap smear and ultrasound. I want to knock everything out the way at once. And I have my bloodwork so I can also give that to her to update her about the newfound information that I have received :thumbup: Im happy because now everything is getting in motion for a rainbow baby. Before (as you all experienced with me) I was going back and forth to the doctors and ended up with no information and nothing getting done. But now, ever since the FIRST day of my appt, I have been finding out things AND getting diagnosed :thumbup: Seems like it just goes to show that when a doctor cares about the patient..things will get done. And DH is happy that we are getting everything out the way also. Its a good thing Im on the BCPs because atleast now while we wait, I can get everything fixed and dont have to worry about not getting certain meds etc because I think its a possibility I am pregnant. And I rather have my body in great condition for baby or babies instead or trying on my own because im impatient and end up going through the heartache of another m/c. So I'm taking it slow. And I wonder once my ob/gyn sees the whole platelet issue that she might tell me i can get off BCPs sooner because they just thought that it would be the PCOS and my irregular cycles stopping me from conceiving :shrug: We shall see. And omg 5 months and 1 week before I start ttc already?! :shock: With the doc appts and vacationing to see DH and everything...I think i will be back to TTC in no time.


----------



## mzswizz

Well a little to update: Just thought about it and if i conceive in May after i finish the BCPs in April...then we will have a February baby which is the same month of our dating anniversary which is Feb. 18th :cloud9: Also on our anniversary, I have a follow up appt with my primary care doc. So these are my appts so far:

hematologist-dec. 5th @ 9am
ob/gyn-dec. 6th @ 9:30am :happydance: 
primary care doc-feb. 18th @ 9:30am 

Im happy that im able to get the ob/gyn the day after i see the hematologist. And stuff is really moving rather quickly so it seems like its going to be back to back doc appts!!! :happydance:


----------



## Grey Eyes

AFM- hm. Got to bed late as Aeryn wanted to stay up til 1 a.m. Then we slept pretty good- Kat even slept all night! :happydance: YAY! Today I have to call my attorney...run errands...get ready for Thanksgiving. Dh and I never did the huge spread as we are just us and a small family but I do like to do something special, a turkey, etc, for the dd's for sure :thumbup: Oh, and Aeryn has graduation to size 1 diapers :thumbup: lol!
I have been trying to get a workout in every day and am feeling pretty good, just no crunches yet :sad1: And I am being careful what I eat, trying to stick to lean proteins and fresh vegetables. Seriously want to nail a carb though :haha: lol
And I am realizing my little baby is spoiled...don't mind typing one-handed- and she used to be happy just being held. Now I have to use both hands to bounce and pat lol! Which means unless dh takes her it takes me forEVER to do school. Minor challenges, right?! 

Hm...no bleeding at (tmi alert) yesterday or today si I am considering testing to see if I ovulate in a week or so- curious to see when I get back to that. Also wondering if I should try temping or not...I wake up with Aeryn about every 3 hours, once at 3 a.m. and once at 6 a.m. I guess I could use the 6 a.m. time for testing? :huh:


----------



## msperry1984

Atm- so I told sh he gets to pick out the name I just have to agree so far he's pick a girl's name arihanna michelle ford..and I love it still working on more AMD on the possible boy names


----------



## shradha

Coy- Cant believe that Aeryn is going to be a month old in just 2 days:happydance:....hurray to increase in size of diapers. I have heard a lot about Thanks giving......Here in India I miss it asnd I feel it is imp. Well once I give birth I would like to give a Thanks giving party to my MOM, DAD and DH as well. they have really supported me and took care of me so well in these few months.....
re- pain- I do some streching while i am on bed. I am planning on doing some yoga as well. What worries me is the fact that women experience pain and aches from 3rd trim when baby starts putting on wt but I have been unlucky as the tailbone is been hurting since the early 2nd trim. 

Msperry- arihanna.....I liked that name....cool...by the way i never asked you what is your daughter's name and your name? I wonder why I didnt ask earlier:dohh:

Patrice- you must be a relieved person right now. The doctor is really taking good care of you. It will be great to have a baby on your anniversay month
:happydance:

Steph- I feel strong kicks sometime above my navel and sometimes in he lower end.... yesterday dh came at night and rubbed my belly and spoked - hello baby how are you? at once i felt a kick...:happydance:....for ten mins both father and child were talking...hehehhee it was fun... I loved it ..TOUCHWOOD


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-wow you have been a busy woman. Usually we go around to see our families for Thanksgiving and boy do we end up stuffed by the end of the night. Yay for Aeryn graduating to size 1 diapers. She is growing so fast.

Msperry-dh and i was thinking if we had a girl it would be either Ariel Mariah or Ariana (didnt have a middle name picked yet). I think Arhianna is pretty. And for some reason Ariel Mariah is stuck in my head now hehe. We want our kids to have our first and last initials. So the girl will have my dh's initials and the boy will have mines since we found better names in both genders with the opposite sex initials.

Shradha-yes im very relieved. Im glad so much is underway for me. I have my hematologist app and my pap smear with a transvaginal u/s to check to make sure everything is okay plus keep the cysts under surveillance appt scheduled. So im one happy camper because FINALLY i believe when its all said and done...2013 will be our conception year. Even though it seems so far away..its actually so close.


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, im cd32 today and today is my last day here :happydance: Tomorrow I will be in Connecticut celebrating Thanksgiving with my DH :cloud9: Im so excited. Well, ever since I've been on week 2 on the BCPs, I've noticed that I've been sick to my stomach (nauseous) :nope: I looked online and its normal because it says you will feel sick to your stomach for the first few months so I guess its my body adjusting to the BCPs. Still no bleeding and I dont have the pain in my ovaries like I use to hours after I take the BC so thats a good thing. I just got to put up a few things, clean up a little and call a few companies before I go on my trip tomorrow so today is going to be a relaxing day I suppose :thumbup: DH is already counting down the hours :haha: Can't wait for the trip and then when I get back...then its the start of doc appts again. I've noticed that I have gotten so much more accomplished within these past few weeks with these doctors than within the 2 years with the previous doctors :thumbup: So its a new beginning and a new step closer to our rainbow baby. I know this is our time now because God is blessing us with all the proper treatment etc needed to get our rainbow baby. Also, weird thing i remembered. I remember when I had a psychic reading..she said that I will need medical attention in order to have a baby and I will conceive a baby before DH's next birthday :shock: Now, im getting medical attention and DH's birthday is in September and with these BCPs, im hoping to be able to conceive in no time after i stop taking them. That is soooo weird.


----------



## Grey Eyes

*Shradha*- thanks, yes she is growing fast! I can't wait for your little bundle to arrive! Not long now :cloud9:...what- 13 more weeks give or take a few days? Yay! :happydance: How far are you from hospital, have you set up a route plan or are you going to deliver at home? What are your views on breastfeeding? Do you plan on trying it or...? (20 questions, heheh)

*MsPerry-* LOVE the name! What kind of boy names have you thought of? :huh: 
*
Patrice*- it does seem odd doesn't it, to be on BCP when ttc, but I have heard the hormones within them can help a lot. In fact I know a lady that was on BCP for several weeks to prep her body for IVF. Yay for Thanksgiving with your dh! :thumbup: Bet you can't wait! Travel careful and be safe! :hugs:

*AFM* Baby update . Hm. She has been a night owl lately :growlmad: Keeping me up about 2-3 hours past when everyone else goes to sleep :roll: lol! We just buddy around until she is exhausted then we crash. Plus she is eating constantly, my milk is changing, she has almost outgrown her newborn clothes! :saywhat: Yay! She is growing like a pro :cloud9: Problem is she is peeing like crazy too, when she does go she fills up about 3 diapers :roll: lol, but GGod has seriously blessed us with free diapers for a year from our local hospital :thumbup: Not sure if that goes a full year or just like 8-10 cases but a HUGE financial savings and blessing! :flower: Helps a lot. Anyways, she is much more alert and even someowhat playful- she is fascinated with her older sisters and loves to watch them play and shout and generally be nuisances :growlmad: :haha: I am getting set for "sister pics" here soon, I bought T a new pink princess dress, Kat has a purple one and a bright yellow to choose from, and I think I'll put Aeryn in a blue one with these cute little hair bows I bought her today :winkwink: My little princesses :)


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-I know BC can work wonders. Im just hoping ovulation occurs not long after. Hoping i dont have to wait that long for my body to adjust to me not using birth control and cant wait to see the pics of your little princesses.


----------



## shradha

Coy- I am also eagerly waiting for my baby..
Re- yea planning to shift to my mom's house in the first week of feb as the doctor's clinic is only 8 mins from my mom's place. I am scared of having delivery at home. Yes I am going to breastfeed till a year. Will start on formula products and solids after baby is 6 months old. You can ask me more Q....:hugs: waiting for the pics:happydance:...


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, im cd33 and in a few hours I will be on a plane heading to go see DH :hugs: I missed him dearly :blush: Wont really be on here for the duration of the trip but will try and check in from time to time. Also would like to say Happy Thanksgiving to everyone and hope everyone have a blessed and great day today. I will be returning back Dec. 3rd so im expecting to see bfps and see other good news when I come back :haha: Well, its time for me to enjoy breakfast and then head out to go to the airport!


----------



## SpudsMama

Have a great time Patrice! :hugs:


----------



## Steph32

Just wanted to say Happy Thanksgiving to those here in the states!


----------



## msperry1984

Happy turkey day to all.. Coy haven't got set on a boys name yet


----------



## Grey Eyes

......................https://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o289/skooter942000/turkey_dancing.gif..............


----------



## lauraemily17

:rofl: Coy you are crazy, love that Turkey!! Can't wait to see pics of all 3 of your princesses. 

Happy thanksgiving day to you all celebrating. 

Patrice - I hope you have a wonderful reunion with your DH.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Now I have to decide what to wear. Pants are a nightmare, I may just break down and go buy a pair today :cloud9: Nothing hits my confidence like a pair of tight waisted pants :growlmad: Then I get that annoying "muffin top" effect with this crazy poochy belly of mine :blush: I gotta lose this thing :haha: I have been doing squats and lunges but last night got these terrible very sharp pains in my round ligament right down through, ahem, yes...:blush:..Anyway dh said I was pushing things too fast (guess I'll have to work out in secret.....) So cheers for buying new jeans :haha:

Got the girls dresses so now have to take pics, will def upload some here when I am finished! :thumbup:

How is everyone today? 

Msperry- feeling nauseas yet? Hopefully you got through turkey-day with no problems! :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## Grey Eyes

I just ordered a bunch of opks online...80 opks and 20 hpt's for 13.00 not bad, right? :shrug: I have used this brand before and they seemed to work accurately :shrug: Thought I might try and figure out when I start ovulating again so we can, um, BE CAREFUL when we need to be :haha:


----------



## SpudsMama

Good idea Coy :haha: Oh and happy one month to Aeryn! :kiss:


----------



## mzswizz

happy 1 month to Aeryn Coy. And maybe you can do simple workouts thats not to strenuous on your body. Hmm maybe some yoga for now or something :haha:

how's everyone?

AFM, im on cd2 today. AF came yesterday and I must say I am enjoying this new AF :thumbup: Its lighter than my normal flow its like a light flow (close to spotting) and I have no pain like cramps or anything :thumbup: So im pretty happy with that. Dont know how long its going to last though but Im keeping an eye on it. Also, dont really have any clots. I havent seen any so I guess the BCPs are doing their job :happydance: Tomorrow starts week 3 of the BC already :shock: I tell you the time is just flying by. Im on day 3 of my vacation and I am loving every minute of it. DH and I went on a date to the movies yesterday and I enjoyed it :cloud9: We are going to go on a submarine tour on Monday and Thanksgiving was wonderful. On a good note, we were able to dtd before AF came :haha: Also, dh made me smile when we were talking about the future yesterday. We were saying we are going to pay off half of the credit cards before I move to where he is going to be and he said that we got to save also because and I quote "we are going to have kids very soon" :cloud9: So, he is ready and prepared and Im happy because of that because that means he is taking it seriously and we are on the same page for kids so thats great :happydance: Today, is my relaxation day because today is DH's duty day. So i will see him tomorrow morning :thumbup: Well all is well around here.


----------



## lauraemily17

Glad you're having a great time Patrice. How long are you staying for?

Happy 1 month Aeryn!! Sounds like a great deal there Coy. I planned to do the same but I've heard a few stories of accidental babies as people are so fertile after having a baby!! Having just booked our holiday for May next year where I don't really want to be pregnant I'm going to be extra careful. Maybe if we're very very lucky we'll conceive number when we're away!


----------



## destinychild

Hi Ladies!!! New to the site!!!.... TTC for three years!!! I have tried Metformin and Colmid, noting happend.... i consieved naturaly 2 years ago but lost it at 7 weeks.... after that nothing has happend... My next thing to try is the HSG lots of success with getting PG a few months after... I have herd sooo many sucess stories!! So that's my next step.. Have any of u ladies tried that?


----------



## mzswizz

laura-i wont be back home until Dec. 3rd :haha: 

destiny-welcome and i havent tried HSG. I have been ttc for 2 yrs after m/c. Currently, going back and forth to the docs and getting everything taken care of. So far i found out i have PCOS and m platelets level is very high so getting things done.


----------



## Grey Eyes

*Destiny*- I know a couple of ladies that have gotten their bfp's right after HSG- I think it is a good thing to have done. One lady didn't have a blockage necessarily but her tubes were full of extremely thhick mucus, like cm. The doc told her there was no way :spermy: could survive that so I am glad you are getting this done! :thumbup: When are you scheduled? Oh- and do you keep a chart for bbt?


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura- women are more fertile right after birth? 8-[ Uh-oh. :haha:

Patrice- glad AF is being easy this month! Have fun in CT!!


----------



## mzswizz

well now i spoke too soon. af has came with a vengeance. feeling the cramps and af has gotten heavier. I wasnt expecting a change that fast seeing that its just the first month. So we shall see whats in store for me for next month :winkwink: Hopefully AFs get better over time.


----------



## msperry1984

destinychild said:


> Hi Ladies!!! New to the site!!!.... TTC for three years!!! I have tried Metformin and Colmid, noting happend.... i consieved naturaly 2 years ago but lost it at 7 weeks.... after that nothing has happend... My next thing to try is the HSG lots of success with getting PG a few months after... I have herd sooo many sucess stories!! So that's my next step.. Have any of u ladies tried that?

Welcome to the site..I've heard that having the hsg helps open things up..I had one right after being diagnosed with secondary infertility there were no blockages found but i didn't get prego after having it done either I think everyone is different but I have heard that it can be helpful for some..good luck and welcome


----------



## msperry1984

good morning ladies..nothing much going on here.. just trying to make it through my work work last night was a killer i was so tired didn't even want to drive home..hope everyone is doing well..


----------



## Grey Eyes

Msperry- I hear ya! I hate night shifts! :growlmad: Especially when you have to drive home in the warrrrmmm morning sun!

Hi ladies! well, I worked out this evening and it felt awesome! Dh was busy and dd's were watching a christmas film and Aeryn was fast asleep so I had the entire lving room to myself for, like, several hours! :cloud9: Ahhhh :haha: Anyway, I um, I did a few crunches :shhh: I was very careful though! And I worked out with my weights...waiting for the soreness to kick in tomorrow so I can do it again! Yay!

Did my school, watched a kick-a$$ movie, ate some junk food :blush: cooked dinner (K, that was healthy- chicken breast) took a walk....did some Christmas shopping....now, not sure what to do! Go to bed early? Stay up late? :shrug: Possibilities! :haha:


----------



## SLCMommy

AF came! YAY!!! I start my testing for this cycle tomorrow! 

Tomorrow I go in for a blood test, the OAR, Ovarian Assessment Report.


----------



## SpudsMama

Great news Ashley, you're on your way to your rainbow baby!


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-sounds like someone has been keeping busy :haha:

Ashley-yay!! now you are one step closer to getting your rainbow baby.

How's everyone else?

AFM, today is cd4 and AF is still here and still heavy. Been dealing with the menstrual pain on and off but im starting to adjust and get use to it. Hoping this AF ends soon though because it is really messing up my time here. DH and I went on a few dates to the movies and out to eat. Its around 37F degrees right now outside. Im also adjusting to the weather. Supposedly, it suppose to be rain/snow either tomorrow or Wednesday :shock: Well, i know my MIL is moving here stuff in while im gone so im really not looking forward to coming back home to be honest :blush: I just think we really are going to clash because DH already sees how she is taking over and I talked to him about it and im glad that he didnt just dismiss what i say and he called up his mom to let her know im head of household while he is gone so whatever i say goes and she needs to respect that :thumbup: So im glad i can talk to him about anything and its good to see that DH cares about me because I seriously thought he would've gotten mad about it and just told me thats his mom or something but it was the total opposite. Well when I get back home..atleast 2 days later.. i start going back and forth to the doctor so that will keep me occupied while MIL is there. Even though I love her to death..im hoping she gets her own place because two strong women in one house is not going to work :nope: But i hope it does for the time being. DH is happy that im getting all the proper medical procedures done and out the way. I had told him that im nervous though. And he asked why and I told him because we are finally getting answers and all the problems fixed and I know after this is all said and done, when I finish the BCPs...we are going to end up with a baby and that is what makes me nervous because I know we are ready but just when it actually happens..then its just going to be a shock and unbelieveable and I then we really are going to be parents. And he told me he was nervous too because he knows that this is God's way of soon blessing us with a baby and he know we are ready but its just nerve wrecking KNOWING its going to happen soon. So atleast we are on the same page with that :thumbup: Well, i am pretty sure I wrote enough to start the first page of a book :haha: So im going to end this with..dh is at school and then we are going to spend time together :thumbup:


----------



## shradha

Coy- that's great.....
You must be busy with kids, school, shopping, looking after the house........

Patrice- you guys seem to have a good time. Enjoy with dh.... In a matter of 2 days you will be free from AF.... And you will be relieved from all the pain.

Ashley- yea....for testing....:thumbup:

Msperry- nightshift must be really taking a lot from you..... Must be waiting for your scan....

Steph- how are you?

Emma- how is Phoebe? Hope her cold has gone.

Destiny- hi! Welcome....


----------



## shradha

ATM very tired......was busy with grand mom's eye operation.....everything went well...successful. Mom is back so that's good. Now she has taken over.....she is staying with grand mom..... Dh was worried as I was super active.....but today I couldn't get up from bed......now feel better.....


----------



## mzswizz

shradha-i hope af stops for me soon but my normal cycle usually ends round 7 days so we shall see. and glad that you feel better and you can rest.


----------



## Grey Eyes

*Ashley*- Yay! I am glad, now maybe you can get some answers :hugs: Want you to know I am thinking about you each day and praying for you :hugs: Love you!
*
Patrice*- that's right, show MIL who's boss :ninja: lol! Hope you don't clash too hard! :nope: Also hope you get some snow to play in before you go back!
*
Shradha*- it is totally normal to be so tired, I remember those days! It takes a lot of hard effort from your body to grow that little baby! Right now Aeryn sleeps almost all of the time- growing is hard work :) Almost 28 weeks now! :shock: Soon you will be 2nd tri :hugs:
*
Laura and Steph*- :shrug: Where are ya?


----------



## Grey Eyes

*Oh,* and just a word to you new moms and moms-to-be...when you are putting a diaper on a baby and the baby starts to groan, twist, squeal, and just generally complain about you putting it on too tight? Yeah. Ignore everything and tighten that sucker *down*! :haha: After 3 changes of clothes last night I figured that....lol!


----------



## Grey Eyes

*Pic of Aeryn smiling in her sleep* :cloud9:




https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o611/greyeyes3/000_4184.jpg


----------



## lauraemily17

Gorgeous picture Coy. She's beautiful. 

Will update properly later as its Xander bath time but had to share this now

https://i1196.photobucket.com/album...-91BB-3601C2A69A24-10134-000007CD32F2EA84.mp4

First time caught on camera. Very very happy proud Mummy Mummy!! :cloud9: :cloud9;


----------



## SpudsMama

Coy, she's beautiful! :cloud9: It's hard to believe Phoebe was that small and it was less than 2 months ago! She's just gone through a major growth spurt though, my little chunk :haha:

Loving Xander's giggle, Phoebe sat and watched it with me, smiling all the way through :kiss:


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-Aeryn is seriously your twin i must say!! She is gorgeous!!

Laura-Xander's giggle is soo adorable!


----------



## lauraemily17

Shradha - welcome to the 3rd tri tiredness it's a total cliche but really do get as much sleep as you can. Great timing for your Mum coming back. 

Coy - you seriously make having 3 kids seem easy!! So do you think there'll be a fourth?! 

Patrice - gotta say you are one brave lady letting the mil move in!! I could not live with mine, I don't think I could even live with my own Mum. I'm too used to being the boss in my house!! :haha: 

Emma - happy 3 months to Phoebe. Looks like she's had the big 3 month growth & development spurt by the pics on Facebook. Another beautiful little girl. 

Msperry - any ms yet? When's your first scan?

Steph - how are you & the boys? Cute pics of you all on Facebook too. 

Ashley - fantastic news that af finally showed. Good luck with the testing. I really hope it gives you some answers & brings you your precious rainbow.


----------



## msperry1984

hi ladies..

Coy- you are seriously super woman..i wish i had half your energy..
Laura- I haven't had any ms yet fingers crossed..i have my first nurse appt on friday I won't have a scan until I'm about 20 weeks so i have a ways to go for that..but im 7 weeks now..
Shadhra- night shift has been hard even though i'm used tot he shift my body is having to readjust and no ms yet knock on wood. 
Patrice- yay for you and dh spending time together and him putting the mil in her place.
ATM- i have no energy today got the kids up and off to school and came back home and fell back asleep till noon..then did nothing other than shower now kids will be home soon and i have to get started on dinner and then work again tonight..oh any of you ladies get clogged glands in your breast while prego.. today while taking a shower noticed one of my breast was more sore than usual and at first didn't think anything of it but then when i got out of the shower noticed that my nipple was really hard and sore so.. tmi i was messing with it rubbing it and had white pus come out ewww..really tmi sorry but anyways got the puss out and it feels a little better but still sore anything i can do...other than that doing good waiting till my appt this friday but i still owe on my last dr bill before i found out i was prego so i hope they still let me be seen cuz i'm broke right now and don't get paid till the 6th ugg really not liking the hollidays right now since money is tight..


----------



## Grey Eyes

msperry1984 said:


> hi ladies..
> 
> Coy- you are seriously super woman..i wish i had half your energy..
> Laura- I haven't had any ms yet fingers crossed..i have my first nurse appt on friday I won't have a scan until I'm about 20 weeks so i have a ways to go for that..but im 7 weeks now..
> Shadhra- night shift has been hard even though i'm used tot he shift my body is having to readjust and no ms yet knock on wood.
> Patrice- yay for you and dh spending time together and him putting the mil in her place.
> ATM- i have no energy today got the kids up and off to school and came back home and fell back asleep till noon..then did nothing other than shower now kids will be home soon and i have to get started on dinner and then work again tonight..oh any of you ladies get clogged glands in your breast while prego.. today while taking a shower noticed one of my breast was more sore than usual and at first didn't think anything of it but then when i got out of the shower noticed that my nipple was really hard and sore so.. tmi i was messing with it rubbing it and had white pus come out ewww..really tmi sorry but anyways got the puss out and it feels a little better but still sore anything i can do...other than that doing good waiting till my appt this friday but i still owe on my last dr bill before i found out i was prego so i hope they still let me be seen cuz i'm broke right now and don't get paid till the 6th ugg really not liking the hollidays right now since money is tight..

Hm...my doc let me scan at 7 and 12 weeks...would yours if you asked? :shrug:Can't wait!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Three sure-fire clues that you need more sleep:

1) You introduce your friends but forget your own name

2) You brew a pot of coffee then stand staring at it for 10 minutes wondering what to do with it

3) You go to change babes only to discover she is wearing 2 diapers ...:blush:


----------



## msperry1984

Grey Eyes said:


> Three sure-fire clues that you need more sleep:
> 
> 1) You introduce your friends but forget your own name
> 
> 2) You brew a pot of coffee then stand staring at it for 10 minutes wondering what to do with it
> 
> 3) You go to change babes only to discover she is wearing 2 diapers ...:blush:

Hilarious..superwoman needs a break and some rest don't over do it..


----------



## shradha

Coy- you are a superwoman......Aeryn is a darling:kiss:...touchwood. Our little princess is so adorable :happydance:...

Laura- loved xander's gigle:kiss:...so cute!

Steph- I guess I am missing all the fun in Facebook:nope:...

Partrice- so how long is your mil planning to stay with you? My in- laws are coming on feb to stay with us permanently. 

Msperry- I had that problem... My nipples were so sore for almost 3 months. I had a difficult time...I got 1 size bigger bras and started wearing them. Regarding the pus...you must ask the doctor...


----------



## lauraemily17

msperry1984 said:


> Grey Eyes said:
> 
> 
> Three sure-fire clues that you need more sleep:
> 
> 1) You introduce your friends but forget your own name
> 
> 2) You brew a pot of coffee then stand staring at it for 10 minutes wondering what to do with it
> 
> 3) You go to change babes only to discover she is wearing 2 diapers ...:blush:
> 
> Hilarious..superwoman needs a break and some rest don't over do it..Click to expand...

I second that!!


----------



## mzswizz

laura-believe me when i say i didnt want her to be here at first but she had no where else to go. And i second the fact of being the boss in the house. Im pretty sure MIL is not caring what DH said so im just going to pray for strength :haha:

shradha-i dont know how long she is going to stay but hopefully not long because im ready to have my house back even though she just move in :blush:

msperry-hoping you will be able to be seen.

AFM, im on cd5 and AF is still here :nope: On the bright side, it looks like it may be getting lighter so it may be on its way out hopefully :thumbup: Cant believe my vacation will be over next week already but atleast dh will be on the 21st of december :happydance: This AF is so different though. I dont have cramps anymore and the color isnt a very dark burgundy color. Its now this reddish/orange like color :shrug: And TMI but it has a different smell to it too :blush: Hoping AF stops before my vacation ends and if it doesnt..atleast DH and I can have alone time when he comes home :haha: Also i cant wait for my doc appts but then again i can because i dont want to speed up the time here :blush: Tomorrow will mark 4 more months until we can ttc :happydance: And im currently halfway through week 3 of the BCPs :happydance: So dec. 8th starts month 2 of the pills :happydance: So time is really going fast. Im just ready for dh and I to be able to have our forever baby :cloud9:


----------



## mzswizz

how's everyone?

AFM, im on cd6 and looks like its going to be an extended AF :nope: Oh well. Atleast DH and I found ways to still be intimate without actually dtd :thumbup: AF isnt as heavy as my normal flow so thats good. And hoping it ends soon so I can just relax and be able to dtd since its been awhile :blush: Last night, it was light snow so this morning I woke up to a beautiful scenery of white outside :thumbup: I am going to walk through the snow today because I got to run some errands. Im not looking forward to coming back home because im going to miss my dh and from what i here...my MIL hasnt officially moved in sooooo i may have some alone time at my house before she actually comes and moves in. FXed she moves in close to DH vacation date :haha: I love her to death but we not going to get along because there can only be one boss lady in the house. Well, dh graduates from school on Friday so im happy about that. Cant wait until he gets out of school so i can see him today. And today marks the 4 months mark yay :happydance:


----------



## SLCMommy

hate hate hate hate hate my job...
& my kids hate me being gone at night :(


----------



## shradha

ATM I have been having sleepless nights for few days.... Not feeling good. My head spins arounds....and sometimes I have headache..... Sometimes my bp is low and high....I guess I need a good night sleep:sleep:.....day after is my appointment with doctor......hope you all r doing good


----------



## msperry1984

well i'm not a millionaire i guess ill be going to work tomorrow night.. i really like my job and make decent money but still living pay check to paycheck..oh when will this cycle ever end.. feeling a little money stressed and knowing that i have another little one on the way makes me even more stressed right now about finances ugh.. just wish things were different in the aspect sometimes but i am getting anxious about my appointment. knowing that they aren't really going to do anything but draw my blood..oh well still have another 7 months to go so i guess i'd better learn to get some patience.


----------



## mzswizz

ashley-hope you can find a better job..thats if you want to continue working.

shradha-hope you feel better and get a good night's rest. maybe thats just what you need and keep us posted on the doc appt.

msperry-I know what you mean about finances. DH and I live paycheck to paycheck but now since we are paying off the credit cards (which is where most of our debt is) we finally have extra money in our pockets. So now we can save up. Atleast by the time i get off BC and we start ttc, we have money saved up in our baby fund.

AFM, im on cd7 and the bleeding has gotten lighter so it looks like it may stop in a day or so :thumbup: Yesterday, dh and I dtd :blush: I guess AF isnt going to stop him from having a good time :haha: I must say I did enjoy it and got my mind off of AF too. And i think us dtd is causing AF to stop now because after we dtd...i filled up 2 pads within a hour and then the flow just became light. I can now wear panty liners again so maybe he just jumpstarted the ending of AF :shrug: Im happy because DH graduates basic submarine school tomorrow :happydance: But he is changing his rate so he wont be in submarine long. I just cant wait for him to be stationed so i can pack up and leave. Im really tired of being in Florida and ready for change. Also, I just want to get away from all the stress that is there. Hoping everything is all settled before I get off BC so once I get off, we can finally start TTC with no problems :thumbup: It has been light snow on and off throughout the days. It took forever for thanksgiving day to come so I can go on the trip but now time is flying unfortunately and i will be back home Tuesday :cry: I wish time will slow down so we can really enjoy each other. We have been having fun though. I just wish I didnt have to leave so soon. Oh well, atleast I got my docs appt to look forward to though :thumbup:


----------



## SLCMommy

msperry - We live paycheck to paycheck too. Honestly, I think more people live paycheck to paycheck that don't. Even people we would think as "rich", like a specialist doctor or something - we may assume someone with amazing pay doesn't live paycheck to paycheck but I bet you a lot of people who make good money also live paycheck to paycheck because they have to pay for their high mortgage for their huge home, high auto loan for that new Hummer...etc :) Don't feel down on yourself...I understand where you are coming from.

Patrice - I've decided that for NOW anyways, being a stay at home mom is my calling.

Well ladies, took my first dose of two pills of Clomid today! Gave me hella hot flashes though :) lol


----------



## mzswizz

ashley-well atleast you have time to relax and figure out what to do. And yay for starting your Clomid. I thought my doc wold start me on that but nope BC and now the hematologist and other things like folic acid etc.

AFM, im on cd8 today and AF is still here but the flow is getting lighter so thats a plus :thumbup: DH graduated today and I am so proud of him. I get to take his certificate and his medal home with him to put it in a safe place until we move into our new place once he is stationed. DH hasnt gotten information about when he starts his next school yet. But it will be on the same base he is currently stationed at. Hoping to gt news about when they are transferring him to surface instead of submarine though. It's all a waiting game. Also, my nepew graduated boot camp today. So its a celebration today. Today has been a good day. Im hoping AF will stop by tomorrow though but we shall see. Well, thats all for now.


----------



## Grey Eyes

*Shradha*- totally normal theay you are feeling! I read somewhere that we produce 50% more blood volume when we are preggo....it can cause dizziness, blurred vision- all sorts of fun stuff! :haha:

*Patrice*- when do you meet with the hemotologist? (heneforth HMT as I have trouble spelling hemotologist one handed :haha:- baby in the other :roll: lol)

*Msperry-* I'm not a millionaire either :nope: lol, but I did buy a few tickets :winkwink: Ms catch you yet? :huh:

*AFM*- sorry I have been MIA, I am struggling to get organized and in a routine that works for me and everyone else :nope: 

My post partum bleeding stopped around the 20th or so and yesterday :witch: got me so hoping my body gets back to normal :thumbup: I have been able to do a few workouts, mostly arms, butt, legs but caught a few small easy tummy crunches too.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Where is everyone? :shrug:..........:sadangel:...............


----------



## msperry1984

Grey Eyes said:


> *Shradha*- totally normal theay you are feeling! I read somewhere that we produce 50% more blood volume when we are preggo....it can cause dizziness, blurred vision- all sorts of fun stuff! :haha:
> 
> *Patrice*- when do you meet with the hemotologist? (heneforth HMT as I have trouble spelling hemotologist one handed :haha:- baby in the other :roll: lol)
> 
> *Msperry-* I'm not a millionaire either :nope: lol, but I did buy a few tickets :winkwink: Ms catch you yet? :huh:
> 
> *AFM*- sorry I have been MIA, I am struggling to get organized and in a routine that works for me and everyone else :nope:
> 
> My post partum bleeding stopped around the 20th or so and yesterday :witch: got me so hoping my body gets back to normal :thumbup: I have been able to do a few workouts, mostly arms, butt, legs but caught a few small easy tummy crunches too.

Luckily ms has not gotten ahold of me yet just the occasional nausea had my appt with the nurse which was just about pointless they could have just had my blood work done when I saw the Dr. Oh well next appt is Dec 19th should get to hear babes heartbeat excited


----------



## Grey Eyes

Msperry- o my goodness that is exciting! I loved hearing that little HB! :cloud9:


----------



## SLCMommy

Everyone, My husband & I are taking the kids on a Disney Cruise beginning of October. You can make payments after you put down a deposit. I was wanting your advice though.... Okay, so the ship won't allow you to come on board if you are 24 weeks and farther. I don't think i'd want too go on the ship past 6 weeks because my history with morning sickness. However, what would you do? Should we start to ttc in September (Since the vacation is beginning of October...if I did get PG in September i'd only be like, 3-4 weeks along) or would you wait? Because obviously I really really want a baby...especially after my losses... but I also want to be able to have a drink or two while on vacation. Hmm... maybe ttc while I'm ON vacation? LOL


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-i meet with the HMT on wednesday. 

Msperry-cant wait for hb update.

Ashley-i say ttc while on vacation. Atleast you two will be relaxex etc. I think thats the best way to conceive

AFM, today is cd11 and looks like AF will be gone today. DH and i have been dtd for the past few days now and i think that helped. Now its only light pink and scanty so not a flow anymore. More cm than blood :thumbup: Today, i am also leaving back to Florida :cry: Im going to miss dh but i know in 2 weeks he wil be down so im not that sad. DH spent the night here so he can give me a nice farewell. On the bright side of things...MIL told DH that she hasnt moved in yet. She said her lawyer told her to not move and stay in unless a sheriff comes and they are trying to get things sorted because they think its a scam so its a possibility she might not move at all and keep her house :happydance: Well i hope so for her sake. I enjoyed my time here. We watched the movies Here comes the boom, Sinister and Alex Cross. All great movies. I saw dh graduate. And we spent some lovely time together. As for the BCPs..well im on the last week of the 1st month :happydance: Sunday, i start month 2 so time is flying. Cant believe 4 weeks passed that fast already. Now i got my doc appts on wednesday and thursday. I see the ob/gyn..well actually the midwife, on thursday for pap smear and u/s to check the cysts. And i see the hematologist on wednesday. So atleast i can give the midwife info on whats going on at the hematologist etc so they can go hand and hand and be updated with everything :thumbup: well thats all for now.


----------



## SpudsMama

Patrice, these next two weeks are gonna fly, you'll be back with your DH before you know it :hugs:

Ashley, I'd be inclined to start TTC whilst you're on holiday tbh. It's a nice relaxing atmosphere (I think, I bet Disney cruises can get pretty hectic with the kids so hyper and excited :haha:).


----------



## shradha

Hi everyone I am back...doctor's appointment went good...we heard the HB :happydance:...got to check for BG on 17th and visit her on 23rd Dec..no scan... I wa shocked when she told me that I need not take ANTI D injection...:shrug: she said its not required. Only in time of bleeding or earlier mc there is need to take it......Emma I wanted to check out what did your doctor say? coz I am scared I dont want to play with my baby's life........should I take the injection from someone else??????


----------



## SpudsMama

Some people don't have the anti D unless there's bleeding, and because of my phobia of needles my midwife said I didn't have to have them if I really didn't want to, but she would rather I did. I went with her in the end. If you're really adamant I'd find someone who offers the injections because whilst it may not affect this pregnancy, it can cause issues for the next one :thumbup:


----------



## shradha

Emma- thanx for the reply.....was eagerly waiting..... i guess then i will go with the doctor. She was very adament. 

Msperry- glad everything is fine. Hearing the HB is a wonderful feeling.....

Coy- you must be really busy.....missing you....

Steph- busy???

Ashley- enjoy the trip have a blast:hugs:

Patrice- Enjoy!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, im cd12 today and AF is just dragging out her stay. Its pretty much not more left in there but its finding a way to still linger. I have on a panty liner and barely anything gets on there plus its only there when I wipe. AF needs to just go already. Hoping it ends today or tomorrow because I suppose to get the pap smear & u/s on thursday so if its still here....i wont be able to get the pap smear and would have to reschedule for that. Well, tomorrow is my hemotologist appt so will update about that when I come home from the appt. Yesterday, dh helped me through an emotional time. I came home to a living room that I couldn't walk through. I mean literally, boxes and furniture everywhere :growlmad: I was pissed and then kept getting calls from my mom telling me what I SHOULD be doing in MY LIFE and it was just sooo much stress and anger and I just broke down crying. Glad dh was on the phone to lift me up and made me feel strong again. It's a brand new me today and I am seriously going to have a stern talk with my MIL because my house looks like a storage unit or a hoarder house now and I dont even feel like this is my home and I just feel dirty walking through all this crap. ugggghhhhhhhhh ](*,) Hopefully today is a better day.


----------



## mzswizz

the hematologist just called and asked have i ever had any scans and at first i said no but then i remembered i had u/s so i said wait are we talking about any scan and she said yes like u/s etc and i said yes earlier this year and she said that they are going to need those documents faxed over to them so now im on the phone trying to get in contact with the referral department and this stupid nurse is giving me a hard time and not listening to what im saying :growlmad: So just had to put her in her place because i really dont have to argue with her. Im glad i got a new primary doctor. Now, im feeling good about tomorrow because they want the scan records so im assuming they want something to compare to which means im one step closer to our rainbow baby :happydance:


----------



## Grey Eyes

*Ashley*- def ttc while on vacation! :thumbup:

*Shradha*- thanks!~ :hugs: Aw, I miss not being on as often am literally typing with one hand as babes is spoiled and has to be held all the time :haha: When she sleeps i run around like crazy trying to do my stuff! :wacko: awesome you got to hear hb! :cloud9: How are you feeling? Def get a second opinion on the shot, I agree with Emma :thumbup:

*Patrice*- you want I should come over and, um, clean house? :gun: :ninja: :grr: lol! Ugh, I hate when people treat you and your home like its, well, disposable :growlmad: Glad you were able to talk it out with dh :hugs:

*AFM*- I have my Christmas tree up :dance: and the lights on!!! Phew! That is tough to do with 2 rowdy youngsters and a spoiled "hold me all the time" baby! :haha: :rofl: Started yesterday and finished today.....am thinking of having dh and dd's put the bulbs on....ooo I was sooOOoo irritated yesterday though. When I cleaned and organized the garage this summer I put the huge artificial tree parts in boxes stacked together...well dh left it all as it was but unknowingly took the top of the tree and stored it separately...took me half an hour to dig it out from under literally everything else in the back far corner! :grr: LOL! Aargh! Anyways it is up :smug: Now dd's are wanting to decorate the house outside but I gotta figure out what I want to do as dh and I threw away all of our old decorations this summer. All of our fence wreathes were pretty weather-trashed and the lights, so :shrug: I'll wing it! lol 

Hm, I was a bad girl yesterday...it was a very busy day and T's throat is all infected again :shrug: so we had to take her in to the doctor again. Anyway he is talking really tough antibiotic this time then maybe taking her tonsils out 8-[ But the badness came in with my diet :haha: I totally carb-ed out yesterday. I had fresh hot pretzels and pizza :cloud9: lol! Today though:

Egg white omelot
Fresh raw veggies
Greek Yogurt unsweetened
And, of course, black coffee :cloud9:

Haha, sometimes dh puts whip cream on my coffee :)

Oh and I have been working out, arms and legs w/weights and crunches for tummy :cloud9: am fitting into my pants again :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

lol coy that made me laugh


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, im cd13 today and AF has finally left the building today. So pretty much 12 days of bleeding. Well, it wasnt THAT bad compared to regular bleeding in which i bled for 2 or more weeks. Well, I only have 3 more pills left for month 1 pack :thumbup: Time is really flying. My midwife had gave me 2 packs so I wont need a refill until around January. So im good to go. My doc appt is in a couple hours :thumbup: I have also researched about extended AFs during the first month of using Lo Loestrin Fe and to my surprise....its actually normal. When having a long AF while on this BC, they call it a breakthrough bleed. And most women who talked to their docs about the bleeding were told to wait 3 months...so just give it time. So that put my mind to ease that its normal to have a long AF the first month of using it. Im just glad i wasnt like most of those women who bled for months :nope: Hoping my next AF is shorter and much better than this 1st one. But we shall see. My birthday is in 23 more days and DH will be home in 16 more days :happydance: I know this time will fly by. Im hoping that while he is here..I have some doc appts so he can come with me and be there to see what I've been going through to get things done and just be there as my support system :cloud9: Will update about the docs when I get home.


----------



## Grey Eyes

*Here are some pics of my 3 little princesses *




https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o611/greyeyes3/000_4205.jpg



https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o611/greyeyes3/000_4210-1.jpg

https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o611/greyeyes3/000_4209.jpg


----------



## SLCMommy

Coy - Your girls are incredibly pretty! They look just like their daddy (to me anyways!). Who do you think they look more like?


----------



## lauraemily17

Wow Coy. Your girls are just stunning! I think T looks more like you but Kat & Aeryn are more like your DH.


----------



## SpudsMama

You have three gorgeous girlies there Coy! :cloud9:


----------



## shradha

Coy- your babies are so adoreable:kiss:.....pretty girls! T has long hair....how long? our little princessess have inherited long silky hair and great looks from mommy..... There are definately going to be stunners when they grow up.....


----------



## Grey Eyes

Thanks ladies! Actually as babies all 3 are virtually identicle--and all with dh's face! Kt has lighter curlier hair...T's hair is past her butt now.

*Shradha*- how are you feeling? Will they step you up to an appt. every 2 weeks soon?

*Patrice*- af staying away still?

question...bleeding stops so I start opk'ing but anytime we bd next morning I bleed a little, just spotting. irritating cervix maybe? :shrug:


----------



## mzswizz

coy-your girls are adorable. and yes af stayed away :thumbup:

AFM, im on cd14 today and went to my ob/gyn appt today. I had my annual pap smear and talked about the effects of birth control and everything. She wants me to come back in March. She wants me to wait until month 4 to see if my AF is going to regulate to showing up on week 4 of the BC each month. So im hoping that my AFs regulate to showing up on week 4 because if it does..that mean im going back to a 28 day cycle :thumbup: I had some spotting after the pap smear which is normal but now im having sharp, shooting pains through my back :shrug: So now I got an appt in january for the hematologist, appt in february for my primary care doctor, and appt in march for the ob/gyn :thumbup: And then in April...i will be off of the BC :happydance:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice- wow, you gt a busy shedule girl! :thumbup: I am so glad you have a doc that is finally seeing the bigger picture and getting the ball rolling so to speak.

Will you look for work in CT or taking some time off? :huh:


----------



## shradha

Coy- Wow......T has lovely hair...... isnt it difficult to maintain?? The credit should go to you as you must be the one taking care. I love long hair. My mom has lovely long wavy hair like T but I dont seem to have inherited it. My hair never grows beyong my chest. 
My blood work is on the 17th and doc appt is on 23rd...maybe I may have a scan....

Patrice- next year you will be very busy.... time will fly...yay for 28 days cycle....

ATM I just had a small nap but when I woke up I felt sharp pain in my belly. It went away after few mins. I felt the same way when I woke up in the morning.....Is it so because I was sleeping on the side??


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-well dh is changing his rate so he wont be in submarines anymore. He is waiting to go to a surface rate so im not moving to CT because he isnt going to be there.

Shradha-Im hoping i go back to 28 day cycle.

AFM, im on cd15 and tomorrow marks the end of month 1 of the BCPs. Currently, im on the "reminder pills" which are the non hormonal pills. Im hoping by next month my cycle becomes regulated or atleast to being close to being regulated. DH will be home in 13 days :thumbup: Cant wait! I have been cleaning what I can. Not much to report here now.


----------



## Grey Eyes

*Shradha*- it is advisable to sleep on your side but you have to expect all kinds of aches and pains while your body is adjusting. In some respects the first pregnancy is tougher that way as your body is adjusting to all the newness. But if it is extremely painful and either keeps returing or does not go away always give your doc a word and see- that way puts your mind at ease :thumbup:

*Patrice*- ah, so you will be staying in FL? Are you happy about that, or...?

*Laura, Steph, Emma, Ashley*- :hi: Love you ladies! 

*AFM*- :shrug: lol, crazy busy last few days, not really doing much iykwim, but keeping up with kids. This lo of mine demands to be carried constantly now....except at night which I am eternally grateful for! She sleeps beautifully and usually only wakes me twice to eat at night :thumbup: And Kat has even given me a break the last 3 night!!! :happydance: Hope she keeps it up. Anyway yesterday Aeryn was a handful- today she is sleeping peacefully on the bed next to my computer so :thumbup: I closed the door to keep my other 2 hooligans :shhh: lol...
Got my Christmas tree up and lights on so now will maybe decorate it today. I bought the blu ray disc "Muppet Christmas Carol" and will watch it with the girls...they have managed to try and take apart my kitchen btw...the table suddenly became all wobbly and I discovered they ahve sat under it and taken all the screws out :dohh: so dh and I have to replace all the nuts and bolts and...sheesh....I also have finals for this course in geology today so hopefully will get that all done and get a small break soon.


----------



## lauraemily17

Hi Coy :wave: :D

Sorry I've not been great at updating on here. I've mostly been posting in my journal, the links in my signature. Only getting up twice a night is fantastic!! I'm with you on the sleeping at night, Xander only really naps on be during the day but I don't mind as he sleeps through in his cot at night. Your girls do make me laugh, taking the screws out!! :rofl: they're so smart!!

We're good. Xander's been a bit of a pain. I think he's teething really badly and hit the worst wonder week so has been very grumpy. On a positive he's mastered sitting up now! I just put a few cushions around him just in case but can leave him sat up on the floor playing with his toys. He's backs now fully straight and he's hand are off the floor, he even started moving his legs around but staying balanced today. I think bum shuffling may be happening in the next few months!! 

On teething did any of your girls go off their food? Xander is taking a lot less in his bottles, he's prob only had about 15oz today, half of what he usually has & he eating less solids. 

Patrice - glad you're getting somewhere with tests & you enjoyed your time with DH. How come he's not continuing with the submarines? 

Shradha - some twinges can be digestion related. Trapped wind got a whir lot more painful for me when I was pregnant!!

Ashley - Disney cruise looks fantastic from the pics on Facebook. It would be a great time to TTC again. We conceived on 2 holidays & intend to start TTC again during our next holiday in May next year.


----------



## msperry1984

Coy- your girls are beautiful..just like mama :) 
Patrice sounds like everything is coming into order.. hows the mil?

ATM- Not much to update just under 2 weeks till my appt with the dr and hearing the hb..me and dh had a bump in the road last weekend but i think i spoke my mind and well things seem better only time will tell.. also put in for a pre approval on a home loan fx hope i get a pre approval we could sure use it cuz our rent is way too high..ms still hasn't showed her face yay me.. and i have actually started gaining weight back after losing so much from being stressed out but i weighed 116lbs 2 weeks before getting my bfp and now am 120


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-Im okay with being in FL until further notice which I dont mind since i got to go to my doc appts. 

Laura-he doesnt want to do submarines anymore because he dont want to deal with close quarters with all males.

msperry-my mil is doing good. she still in her house.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies! 

*Laura*- yes they do go off food a little while teething, plus loose stools, etc, but try to feed him very often anyway poor little fella :sad1: Teething is no fun :nope:

*Msperry*- hope you and dh are ok and it all works out w/the house! :thumbup: Can't waiit for your appt!


*Shradha*- where are you?:huh:





AFM Just wanted to post a couple pics of Aeryn. She's cute in red! :cloud9:

https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o611/greyeyes3/000_4233.jpg

https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o611/greyeyes3/000_4231.jpg


----------



## lauraemily17

Love them! Red really does suit Aeryn. Are her eyes dark brown now? Looks like they night be from the pic. Shew looks really clever too, like theres a lot going on in her mind! How much does she weigh now? Looks like she's growing really well. 

Xander's still really off his food. He's had about 18oz of formula & only 1 serving of solids at lunch & dinner. He was having 3 each time (3 icecube sized portions) his nappy contents are very different as well!! Still no tooth though.


----------



## SLCMommy

My husband said he is totally wanting to TTC on her vacation trip in October! 

We also are thinking of moving to Austin, Texas USA...has anyone ever been there?


----------



## shradha

Today me and mom are going to shop. Finally it's a big chance for me. Tom we are going to have some ceremony which I was thinking will not be possible as my in- laws were supposed to do it. It's like baby shower..... My mom says she will do it for me.... But it will only be a family matter not calling friends over as we hardly have time...Tom is the only auspicious date. Will call friends over when the baby is born. Will visit the temple... Have a lot to do.. Have to call a priest and arrange things for the rituals.... 

Coy- she's so adorable:kiss:....the red dress is very pretty and suits her.

msperry - the weight gain is normal.....and is important. You must take care of yourself and eat well. You will need all the energy..... You are lucky that ms is keeping away....

Ashley- you seem to have made a good plan...... Hurray for TTC during your vacation......

Patrice- things seems to be going your way....

Laura- I keep popping in your journal to see you.....is Xander getting irritated ? I mean is he having any problems while eating?

Steph- where are you?


----------



## Grey Eyes

Aw, I am kind of sad today.....dh is in a lot of pain because of the cold weather and our dd's are acting up seriously bad...I am at that point I don't know what I can do to make or keep everyone happy. So I have shut Aeryn and myself in my room and am just working on my school :sad1: We were all watching the Nutcracker together but the dd's are being terrible when I am around :sad1: Put it this way- they have each bawled and sobbed and cried loudly and fought over nothing- they fought over a scrap of garbage paper that came from a toothbrush wrapper! :saywhat: and the youngest one kicked dh in the, um, yeah :blush:, and the oldest keeps screaming she's not to blame for anything, and they keep demanding more stuff....they are mad because I told them "no" I won't go out in the cold garage and bring in more toys for them to fight over. First they were playing with a stick horse. Then they started fighting over it. So I got a second one so they wouldn't have to share....so then they fought over who got the brown and who got the white one :roll: Wtf is going on?! Aaaargh! O my gosh I am so sad and ashamed at the same time...I am not sure what to do at this point.


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-Aeryn looks adorable in red. And so sorry you are having a bad day :hugs: Maybe you need to just sit the girls down and tell them that you dont appreciate their behavior lately and kind of punish them in the sense like no tv or no toys for a few days until they learn and can show you that they can get along without throwing tantrums. Maybe that will work :shrug:

AFM, im on cd17 today and have lots of discharge. Also, i have on and off spotting going on. Really dont know what thats about but i guess its just my body adjusting to the BCPs. I already started my 2nd month pack today. 11 more days until I see DH so im happy about that and already he is planning to give me money so i can go treat myself and have a me day before he gets here :cloud9: Im happy about that because I really need one. I have been more stressed than anything lately. This morning, I woke up with a headache and I really dont know why. Its probably due to dh and I having a bad night's sleep and could barely sleep so we were on the phone with each other until we could fall asleep which was around almost 6am :nope: Hopefully, we are able to sleep tonight though. Time is really flying by. Today is my friend's birthday and in 19 days.....it will be my birthday. Plus in 21 days...its my mom's birthday. So alot of birthdays coming up. Today was a productive day. I went down to Miami to visit my family and I also decided to send a message to my ex-friend that I wanted to talk to her about the situation that caused us to stop being friends and dislike each other. I want to be the bigger person and be able to sit down like mature women and converse about what happened because I think it was all due to false allegations. Ever since then, I had so much anger and hate towards her and I dont really want to live that way. If she doesnt want to ever talk to me again then atleast I can say I tried and just forgive her and move on but just wont talk to her. If we solve the situation then thats good but if we ever became friends again, it would take ALOT of time for me to gain trust and believe her again. So let's see how it goes. And I talked to DH about it and he is proud of me and supports what I am doing.


----------



## Grey Eyes

*Patrice-*
Yes I think the girls need to settle down! :growlmad: lol! Dh and I talked to them a little bit about materialism...they just want, want, want lately and I am fed up with it. I remember one Christmas when I was a kid we decided to make each other's gifts and make all of our decorations. I think maybe one year soon we will have to do that with our girls too. 

Sorry to hear about the headache :nope: I think you will sleep better once your dh is home and everything is settled. OMG I hope you MIL is not living with you when he gets there! LOL! Try bd'ing with mom in the house :blush: lol! Wow, and a me-day would be freaking awesome! First thing I would do...go workout at a gym for a while, buy an amazing pair of knock-out jeans and one of those all-around hoodies, then I would get a mug of the most expensive Starbucks coffee on ice and I'd go chill somewhere. If I was in FL it'd be a big rock on the beach :cloud9: Here in Idaho? Um......probably a mountain somewhere :haha: *Patrice- count me IN! *:rofl:


----------



## SLCMommy

Have lots of watery CM with some white. What does this mean?! Ovulation? No..can't be, already?


----------



## msperry1984

ally understand where you are coming from.. my two get the same way at times I was so furious with them yesterday that they always complain when i ask for their help and that they always want me to do things for them and buy them things i had had enough i went off blew a gasket and told them that with their behavior lately that if they find one present under the tree this year they should be very grateful and that there are so many kids that don't get Christmas and don't have homes and they are getting old enough to help out around the house and pick up after themselves..my 8 year old is really a good help the majority of the time and my 5 year old needs to get off the boob and start taking some responsibility for himself and become a little more independent and do things on his own like getting himself dressed and getting his socks and shoes on and cleaning up his messes when he makes one instead of walking away from them...as for Christmas kinda feel bad cuz i have no money to buy presents and i mean none.. luckily dh should have some money next weekend but wont be much this year. hang in there coy and try to breathe..


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-i totally get you on materialism. My niece is like that. I guess its a phase kids have to go through in life. My parents taught me to humble myself and if i do good then i will get a gift so i had to be on my best behavior especially around xmas :haha: Oh and trust me if MIL is here while dh is here....she cant stop us from bd'ing. When we first got married, e were living at dh's house until we went to closing on our new house so for a couple months and we bd'd every chance we got and didnt care if she was there :rofl: And i think we ALL need a me day :thumbup:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Thanks ladies :) Yes, we talked to the girls...especially my 8 year old. I want them to be appreciative of what they have and stop demanding more.

Hm, fairly decent nights sleep last night! :saywhat:lol! Odd....

Ashley- hm, are you charting at all? could be ov--aren't you on bc though? or did you stop? when is your re appointment?


----------



## shradha

Coy- so sorry dear I couldn't be available when you needed us..... I guess by now things have got settled. I can imagine how helpless you must have been. Whom to take care? Kids, dh. Sometimes things all fall on our head together.....:growlmad:..yesterday my dh BG went up 360. He started to feel weak, tired and had severe headache.... We had to go to the priest for the ceremony..... Gave dh a tablet... Gave him a head massage....told him to rest. I was worried....my mom started calling me why I was getting delayed to reach the temple..... We were so late..... 
How is your dh? During winter it must be very difficult for him... You did the right thing by talking to your DD 's... 
When is your school starting?

Patrice- you really need a good sound sleep. Getting a massage is an excellent idea.....

Ashley- it can be ovulation but I can't be totally sure. Did you take a test?

Msperry- you have two kids.....I never knew? This is your third baby?


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-glad you had a decent night's sleep. I have been able to sleep well myself :thumbup:

AFM, im on cd19 today and it seems like my cycle is going by pretty quickly. Also speaking of time going by...cant believe dh will be here next friday :happydance: Im super excited. Yesterday, I decided to treat myself and so i did my hair and DH loves it. I always wanted to go to a salon and get it done but its hard to find someone who you can trust with your hair so I just been doing my own hair since I was 16. Now back to my cycle :haha: The midwife had told me I suppose to get AF on the 4th week of the BCPs. Which means now im going from a 35+ cycle to a 28 day or less cycle :thumbup: I think thats pretty good because that will increase our chances more seeing that I will be able to go through my cycles which means more tries compared to now where my cycle is sooooo long that I get less chances. Also, im almost at the point where I have only 3 more months left to go :thumbup: I will be off the bc in no time so im happy about that. Im hoping we can immediately start ttc after i stop the bcp but if we cant...then i guess a little longer wait. I dont mind waiting right now because right now dh and I are not living together and he is going through the process of changing his job so i want to wait until he gets stationed before we ttc. So atleast we are together and dont have to worry about catching ovulation during a trip or anything. Well in 17 more days...it will be my birthday :happydance: Im turning 23 on the 28th so I cant wait. Well thats all for now.


----------



## msperry1984

shradha said:


> Coy- so sorry dear I couldn't be available when you needed us..... I guess by now things have got settled. I can imagine how helpless you must have been. Whom to take care? Kids, dh. Sometimes things all fall on our head together.....:growlmad:..yesterday my dh BG went up 360. He started to feel weak, tired and had severe headache.... We had to go to the priest for the ceremony..... Gave dh a tablet... Gave him a head massage....told him to rest. I was worried....my mom started calling me why I was getting delayed to reach the temple..... We were so late.....
> How is your dh? During winter it must be very difficult for him... You did the right thing by talking to your DD 's...
> When is your school starting?
> 
> Patrice- you really need a good sound sleep. Getting a massage is an excellent idea.....
> 
> Ashley- it can be ovulation but I can't be totally sure. Did you take a test?
> 
> Msperry- you have two kids.....I never knew? This is your third baby?

Yes this is my third bundle of joy..but its sh's first he's so excited but it took us almost 2 years of trying as I was diagnosed with secondary infertility..


----------



## shradha

Msperry- woow.....your 3rd.... How old are your kids? Every baby brings in so much of joy.....

Patrice- you mus be looking really nice with a new hairstyle....28th is my wedding Anniversary too... We will be celebrating 5 years of wedlock. Can't believe it's going to be 5 years..... Enjoy your time with dh.... You must be waiting to start TTC........

It's 28 weeks....I am already starting to feel heavy......when I am taking walks I can't walk for long...can feel my legs aching..... The 3rd trim is different......now I get it......I have started gaining weight quickly. 1 pound a week..... Will post a pic soon....


----------



## msperry1984

shradha said:


> Msperry- woow.....your 3rd.... How old are your kids? Every baby brings in so much of joy.....
> 
> Patrice- you mus be looking really nice with a new hairstyle....28th is my wedding Anniversary too... We will be celebrating 5 years of wedlock. Can't believe it's going to be 5 years..... Enjoy your time with dh.... You must be waiting to start TTC........
> 
> It's 28 weeks....I am already starting to feel heavy......when I am taking walks I can't walk for long...can feel my legs aching..... The 3rd trim is different......now I get it......I have started gaining weight quickly. 1 pound a week..... Will post a pic soon....

yea i have an 8 year old daughter and a 5 year old son


----------



## SpudsMama

Where's Steph? :huh:


----------



## mzswizz

shradha-cant believe how fast your pregnancy is going by. Soon you will see baby :thumbup: And july 25th will mark dh's and I 4 yr wedding anniversary and feb. 18th marks 7 yrs we have been together :shock: cant believe it will be that long.

AFM, im on cd20 and this morning I discovered that I have LOADS of thick, creamy white cm :shrug: Have no clue what it means because my cm never looked like this before. It was more on the watered down side but this time its very thick. Dont know if that means im getting closer to ov and the cm is going to change soon or what but i guess its just a wait and see. Now i get to see if AF is going to come during the 4th week of the bc like the midwife says it should or im going to get it in the middle of the pack again. Hopefully whenever it does decide to show up....it will be spotting and doesnt lasts long like the last one because im ready to enjoy alone time with dh. Im researching nice places we can go to while he is down so he can enjoy his time here and it can be a romantic little getaway while he is here because unfortunately i got a phone call from my MIL and she says she definitely has to move now so now she will be here when dh comes down to visit :nope: Oh well dh told me thats not going to stop him but at the sam time i just want us to be free and not have to be secretive about what WE do. But we shall see. Today, im going to straighten up a bit and also relax because i need all the relaxing i can get before MIL comes in. DH is pretty pissed at MIL because he is telling her what she can and cannot bring and she is fighting with him saying she is still going to do it so he is pretty pissed off at her because he says she is rying to do whatever she wants to do and thats not going to work. Atleast i actually have proof that n matter if i stand my ground...this lady does whatever she wants and i think thats going to be a problem once she gets here. Hoping we dont end up arguing most of her stay here though. Well as an update. I talked to my ex friend and everything went well. We are now okay with talking again and found out it was all a misunderstanding and rumors just going about so we both apologized and now are trying to mend our friendship again :thumbup: Soon I will only have 3 months to go with the BC and also dh wants to be a medical corpsman. And he talked to corpsman and they told him that he is most likely never going to be assigned to a ship and just have shore duty and if he gets deployed...they will fly him out :happydance: Happy about that because if he has shore duty then that menas that he will be there with me everyday and so we will have no problem ttc because he will be there for the pregnancy :happydance: So fxed that he gets that job :thumbup:


----------



## Grey Eyes

AFM- my 6-week doctors appointment went fairly well. Guess what?! Aeryn now weighs in at a whopping 10.02 pounds! :shock: lol! Who says breastmilk doesn't rock? Breastmilk _totally_ rocks :haha: Plus I lost another 10 pounds so I am pretty happy :) I am 130 now :shhh: got about 15-20 to go! :bodyb:Got my stupid pap smear out of the way :roll: thank goodness, everything else looks great and doc said I could be as aggressive with my working out as I wanted to be :thumbup:

Now...onto dh. The poor man is being abused by our children! :haha: Seriously, he is so good with them but they take advantage. "Accidents" happent hat aren't so...nice, iykwim. The other day Kat was sitting on his lap watching cartoons and he got, um, well- kicked VERY hard right where it counts.....and today at the doctors office he was helping the dd's sanitize their hands as were leaving and T- being a proper 8 year old- decided NOT to do what dad said and made a grab for the sanitizer and shot dh right in the eye with it :nope: Good thing doc was there, right? :haha:


----------



## SLCMommy

All the tests i've taken so far with my RE have came back normal. Next cycle I'll be doing a dye test but I'm sure that will be normal too. After that, I have to schedule a meeting with my RE so he can look over all the tests ive done so far and I'll give him a list one ones to do if we didn't cover them all. 

I think i'm ovulating...TODAY. I woke up and all day i've been crampy and one the left side sore.

Coy - No way! Your daughter is ALREADY A MONTH OLD?!!!!!!

Shradha- I didn't test/opk for ovulation because I'm not ttc right now. We are waiting until our trip next fall.


TTC UPDATE: Waiting until October. (Seems like forever though...UGH) I'll be taking OPK on the cruise. LOL


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-Oh my poor dh. Hoping the girls calm down so he wont be a punching bag :haha: And glad your doc visit went well cant believe Aeryn is already a month old.

Ashley-Even though Ocotber seems so far away..its going to come rather quickly. Because December is almost done so time will just fly.

AFM, its cd21 today and I am exhausted. Today, I suppose to go down to Miami to help MIL bring up food from her freezer here. Im going to go later because Im not up for the drive right now. I been down lately just because of the whole moving thing and Im just ready for DH to come home. He says im not going to be here for long so thats a good thing because im really ready to get out of this house and be with him. Hoping its before i get off the BC so we can still enjoy each other for a little bit while he is in school for his new job. He says once they change him then Im moving to wherever he is so im happy about that. Im just ready to be back together again and MIL can just be able to have the house to herself while we are gone. Atleast then I dont have to worry about privacy or anything. Well, I dont know when AF is coming nor do I know when I am suppose to ovulate. Since AF started in the middle of the pack...im hoping it didnt knock it off track and now its going to come every 2nd week of the BCPs. But if i think about it..if it did..then it would be every 28 days that my cycle came so maybe that isnt a bad thing. Well, im going to watch an episode of my show and then start cleaning up around the house. Oh and dh said something to me that was very thoughtful last night. He told me that the way I am now..he can tell im in mommy mode and with that being said..just from being around me, he know i am going to make a wonderful mommy :cloud9: That was pretty sweet of him. He has been doing nice things and saying nice things like telling me he loves me and how pretty I am just because and I appreciate every minute of it. Cant wait until he comes home next Friday :happydance:


----------



## shradha

Coy- that's amazing.....losing weight that quickly....I wish I too can... Glad everyhing went good with the doctor . Poor dh... Aeryn is already 1 month....wow:hugs::happydance:......

Patrice- yea....time is flyg..... Can't believe.... It's just few more weeks...:happydance:.... 

Ashley- time will fly....don't worry. Soon you will TTC......


----------



## Grey Eyes

shradha said:


> Coy- that's amazing.....losing weight that quickly....I wish I too can... Glad everyhing went good with the doctor . Poor dh... Aeryn is already 1 month....wow:hugs::happydance:......
> 
> Patrice- yea....time is flyg..... Can't believe.... It's just few more weeks...:happydance:....
> 
> Ashley- time will fly....don't worry. Soon you will TTC......

Shradha- I miss our late night (well early morning for you! :haha:) conversations! :hugs:

Yes, I am trying to lose the weight. I finally found a doc-approved protein shake I can drink. It has phenylalanine in it, which is an amino acid found in all proteins and doc said it was safe. I will research some more before drinking it...My goal is to lose another 15-20 pounds which would put me at about 10 pounds or so lighter than my pre-pregnancy weight :thumbup: Of course once I really start building muscle I am tossing the weight scale--muscle weighs more than fat so I don't need the mental stress :haha:

How are you feeling? You are getting so close now, I can't wait to see beautiful pics of you and your babes :cloud9: I remember when you got your bfp! Oh, (hint hint) can't wait to see more bump pics too!!! Save them for babes to look at when (s)he gets bigger :)


----------



## Grey Eyes

AFM- bbt'ing is not going well--when I do get awesome sleep I seriously take advantage of it! :haha:


----------



## SLCMommy

Patrice - It must be hard being away from DH. I really love and support not only military personnel, but their families as well. They also sacrifice! Also, yeah..October does seem like forever but hopefully it'll fly right by :)

Coy- What is bbt? ;)

AFM, No word on if the credit ding (that is keeping us from getting a home loan) has been cleared up. We hired someone from a credit service to help us but last time we checked nothing was changed. This whole process is frustrating and our lease is up in Feb. So - kind of sucks not really knowing. And, my MIL has made it clear she really doesn't want us moving back into her house (long story..). So, i'm feeling somewhat panicked. Been watching Sabrina & Xfiles series latley. It's been fun. I still am having a hard time sleeping though. Been that way since I lost my 2nd baby. 

I am also going to start to take pole dancing classes for fitness. LOL. Hope it works! ;)


----------



## SLCMommy

Where is Stephanie? :(


----------



## mzswizz

Thats a good question where is Stephanie and Laura and Emma? Must be busy.

Ashley-bbt means Basal Body Temperature. Also, yes in the beginning it was hard but after awhile of being away...i have gotten use to it and we video chat etc until we can see each other. Im jsut glad he is coming home for vacation on Friday. And im pretty sure time will fly. December is almost gone before it even started. As far as the credit thing goes...did you ever try using equifax? I used equifax and found alot of fraud etc on the account and I called up the businesses personally and got it fixed in no time. Also, you can have equifax dispute the items for you and it doesnt take long depending on what it is...hope that helps. And i have always wanted to take pole dancing classes. I did it twice and loved it but stopped going once I went into bootcamp. So now just go to wait it out until I move with DH.

AFM, im cd22 today and i just experienced loads of watery white cm :shrug: Dont really kno whats going on but its all going to be a wait and see for me. I have been busy cleaning for 2 hours so far this morning. I have cleaned both upstairs and downstairs' bathrooms and rearranged everything under the sinks. Also, washed the dishes and swept the floors. Now i have laundry, folding, and mopping to do thats left. Im just trying to clean what I can. The other things have to wait until everything gets rearranged and I can see what Im working with afterwards. I also have to go back down to Miami to move more food up here. Im thinking by the end of this day, Im going to go to bed early again. I went to bed around 7:30 last night. Its just so much I got left to do but Im going to take a break at the moment. Even though I clean up....the house still looks a mess with all of MIL things still over the place but Im not going to stress because DH will be home soon to help me get rid of most of this stuff. I cant wait until January 2nd because DH told me yesterday over the phone that he has a brthday surprise. Its a nice overnight getaway at a hotel :cloud9: Just what we need because I know its going to be stressful with MIL here and DH and her arguing all the time. He says he tried to get it booked for my birthday but they werent available. He wont tell me the hotel or anything we are going to do but he gave me hints saying its alot of nightlife and daylife so bring clothes for both occassions. And i think we are going somewhere nice because he was throwing hints about bringing the dresses that I got. I told dh i had an appt that morning then after that we are free to enjoy ourselves. I cant wait!!! A nice overnight stay at a hotel and places to go and see is just what we both need. He says he wants to start the New Year with a bang and right so im happy we doing this. Also, cant wait for him to get re-rated so I can pack up and leave. He found out that he was suppose to be pulled out of submarines within a week of the approval :dohh: Its been almost a month?! DH didnt even know it was suppose to happen so fast. But the lieutenant who has been helping him through this process is so helpful and she is getting things done so his process can go forward so she said he will hear something either before he leaves or when he comes back on their follow up appt on Jan. 8th sooooo im excited because I might be leaving in January or February :happydance: So nothing but good news over here so far :thumbup:


----------



## msperry1984

well it's gonna be a long day.. been up since 4am my princess has been throwing up since then dh cleaned the first one since it was all over the floor but he used so much cleaning chemicals had to let the room air out after that..got my little man off to school then stopped by the store to get some things for my princess' hope she can start to keep something down soon..on another note my yummy breakfast today is two egg mcmuffins with cheese yum yum.. although my waist line is starting to get bigger which i don't like cuz it's not baby it's just me getting my muffin top back after loosing it previous..i can't wait till wednesday to see how much i weigh and hear baby's heart beat. i think i'm up to 125lbs and pre prego i had gotten down to 116lbs.. yikes but i know why i have gained cuz these cravings i have wanted sweets which im usually not much of a sweet person but i have been wanting them more and more lately and then i always love my salty stuff both together is packing on the pounds gotta find something else and start drinking more water again bc i noticed that i haven't been drinking as much as i was in the beginning and i wasn't having as many sweet and salty cravings when i was drinking 8-12 glasses o0f water a day. other note i have been sick the last 2-3 dayas now swollen glands inneck and now today the left side of my face is swollen some and very sore i had some left over amoxicillian so i took one this morning hope it helps..


----------



## SpudsMama

Sorry I've been awol lately, I tend to post Phoebe's updates in my journal (link is in my siggy). Usually I'll have finished typing in there and then little miss is wanting some attention so I don't get chance to write anything in here :( I'm reading every day though! :D


----------



## Grey Eyes

SpudsMama said:


> Sorry I've been awol lately, I tend to post Phoebe's updates in my journal (link is in my siggy). Usually I'll have finished typing in there and then little miss is wanting some attention so I don't get chance to write anything in here :( I'm reading every day though! :D

Same here! For being so tiny they are sure demanding :winkwink:


----------



## shradha

Coy- I too miss the talks.... You are doing the right thing..... With hardly any sleep it must be difficult to do bbt...
I do feel tired all the time.... Having aches.... I too am waiting....will start getting my hospital bag packed now.... 

Patrice- you must be really tired cleaning up... Glad you could get some sound sleep.

Ashley- so sad your MIL was so harsh.... 

With babies around steph must be really busy...Laura n emma are busy in their journals. You can catch them there.


----------



## SLCMommy

Coy - are you TTC? If not, why are you checking your bbt? ;)


----------



## mzswizz

Shradha-yes i was very exhausted.

AFM, its cd23 today and I am exhausted. It feels like I havent gotten enough sleep. I guess my body is still tired from the hours of cleaning I did. I got to finish laundry today though. My friend called this morning and she wants me to drive her dad to Doral, FL for a rental car and thats almost a hour drive :shock: Im pretty tired but I might do it seeing as I got to go to Miami anyways so I can just take him there and then head back north to go to Miami. Cant believe today is already Saturday and tomorrow I start week 2 of the BCPs. It doesnt feel like its been 5 weeks already :shock: It feels like I just started the first pack. DH is super excited and cant wait to come down. Not only that, he cant wait until I am able to finally move and be where he is. FXed sooooo bad that he is re-rated as a medical corpsman (corpsman pronounced coreman for some odd reason :shrug: ) So all i got to do is drive 19 hours east and BAM right in San Antonio, Texas. And plus he will have shore duty so we can ttc with no problem :thumbup: Just hoping that happens so fxed and heavy prayer [-o&lt; Now on another good note....we have paid of one of our credit cards in full and closed the account so that means 1 less credit card to pay a month :happydance: We are trying to get rid of all our credit card debt because once we do that...we will be able to have more money because majority of the money goes to credit card payments :nope: So everything is going well. Now to take the time out to mourn the losses of the children and people during the Connecticut shooting yesterday. Their families are in my prayers. I cant believe someone can go into an elementary and not think twice about killing 20 children ranging in the ages of 5-10. This feels like another phase of terrorism. What is going on in the world today?! People are just opening fire without a care in the world. And they go out easy because they turn the guns on themselves. I wish they would've caught him before he did that so he can rot in prison instead of getting the easy way out. In the end, he is going to suffer but the families who have lost someone will suffer worse than him. I couldnt imagine what would be going through my mind if that were to happen if i had a child. Just goes to show that we cant really have any type of place we can call safe. I just hope this gets better and not worse. Im tired of innocent people dying for no reason. R.I.P. to those who have fallen. You will be forever missed but never forgotten.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Ashley- NTNP at my age, lol! Would love to get in shape before getting prego again...as far as bbt'ing- I am curious what my body is doing right after labor, etc. :)


----------



## Grey Eyes

*AFM-*
Ok ladies- question. I do not know too much about ovulating right after having a baby. I am now about 7 weeks past birth so...:shrug: I have started opk's. Problem is I am only doing them about once a day, around 2 pm as I have to drink plenty of water to help my milk supply. Anyways, I hold it from around 10 am to 2 pm- that should be long enough right? And if I get the chance I test again around 6 pm. CM is thick today but verrrrrrry stretchy and kinda sticky :shrug: It has been pretty excessive too (tmi).

All of my opk's thus far have been blank white negatives. I am approximately CD18 now (I think) judging from first day of spotting of my first post labor AF. K. My opk midday on the 12th showed a dark positive rise, about 2/3 the color and shade of the test line. So I thought- it's rising. But the next day it was stark white again :growlmad: It has been either extremely faint strain0-my-eyes-to-see-it kind of line or not there at all. Today it is blank. I finally got the opportunity :shock: to check my bbt :saywhat: lol, this morning and it was 97.6. Then I fell asleep and checked again hours later when I woke and it was still 97.6 So I am thinking I did not ovulate yet? :shrug:

What do you all think? I will put my info in on FF if I can so you can get a better image.

NTNP I guess :shrug: I would love to get my body back in shape and dh agrees with me :haha: before considering another ttc.....Anywho, I am wondering at his thought process as he is, er, having, eh...discussion :huh: with me every other night at least :haha: :blush: lol


----------



## Grey Eyes

.......aw...where is everyone ?:shrug:.......:sadangel:..............


----------



## lauraemily17

My cycle after my first af was 40 days & I'm pretty sure I didn't ovulate. All my cycles since have been the usual 27 - 29 days & this month I had Ewcm for the first time ever so think I've probably started ovulating again. As your exclusively breast feeding you may find it takes a few months for your cycles to regulate and start ovulating regularly. I want to start bbt again but cannot remember to take my temperature!!


----------



## lauraemily17

Ashley - has your Dr mentioned any connection between your Crohn's disease & your losses. I have ibs which although not as serious has very similar symptoms and before both of my miscarriages flared up badly. I've just done a very quick google search and found people with crohns having miscarriages late in the 1st tri and early in 2nd tri. Did you have it when you had your 3 kids? 

Crohn's disease is kindof an auto immune disease as is ibs which is detrimental in pregnancy as our bodies attack the baby. I was tested for numerous auto immune issues and lots of blood clotting disorders as part of my recurrent miscarriage tests and would expect you to be getting the same. Based on my auto immune conditions (I have psoriasis as well) my Dr told me to take baby aspirin daily which I really think gave Xander a fighting chance. I also was very strict with what I ate and didn't have even so much as a crumb of anything I was intolerant to so as not to activate an autoimmune response. Funnily enough my Ibs disappeared when I was pregnant and other than a bit of bloating I still don't react to food I used to be intolerant to!!


----------



## mzswizz

How's everyone? 

Ashley-You have Chron's disease? My mom is having tests done on her because they think she may have it. They told her that she has auto immune disease so i guess they looking into it.

AFM, today is cd24 and in 4 more days DH will be here :happydance: Im super happy. Tomorrow, Im getting my hair dyed a nice deep burgundy color and im also going to get it curled for DH's arrival home. I already have the outfits picked out too as a surprise. Tuesday, im going to the nail salon for waxing etc also...(DH paid for me to pamper myself :cloud9: ) So I'm happy about that. Cant believe he will be home this week. He told me he know its been stressful dealing with both our families and he just wants us to get away as much as possible while he is down here so thats great because we can have our alone time and just enjoy being with each other. I miss him dearly and the stress has caused me to understand how people really are and I have just been keeping my distance. Im proud of DH because he told me that at the end of the day, he is standing behind me and supporting me because the bible says leave your parents and cleave onto your wife/husband. And he said so he chooses me over his family anyday and that made me feel good to know that he will forever have my back like I have his. I cant wait until we are able to be together and expand our family etc because we will be away from the stress and wont have to worry about anything except each other and the pets. Well today im going to go wash my hair and just relax and watch a few episodes of Law & Order:SVU (i got all the seasons on Netflix :blush: ) Feeling good today and today started week 2 of the BCPs for pack #2. Let's see if im going to get AF this week like what happened the last time. I hope not though and im not going to put much thought into it neither because it might just come for a visit :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

double post


----------



## shradha

Back from the hospital.....had the whole morning spent there..... They took my fasting blood sugar+ urine. Then they gave me 2 cups of glucose to drink then took blood+ urine after 1st and 2nd interval. Will get the reports in 2 days. Met so many other prego women in the hospital. It was nice. They all were told by the doctor that they will have premature baby that is 1 month before..... But it is becoz they were having some problems. One was 38 yrs...so age was her prob, one had swellings in her body...etc.... Thank god the doctor has not told me anything so...... My mom is scared...she keeps telling me to be careful....


----------



## mzswizz

Cant believe you are already 30 weeks :shock: Time surely is flying and i wouldnt worry and glad the doctors havent told you any bad news also.

AFM, well its cd25 now and in 3 days dh will be home. Im excited and just to let you ladies know. I will not be on bnb during the duration of his trip. So I wont be back on until January 6th. Today is the day I am getting my hair colored :happydance: Wonder how it will come out. We shall see. Im hoping the deep burgundy will still be good enough to show with my hair because my hair is a light brown but you never know. My hair never ends up looking like the results on the box :haha: Feel like time is flying but I am hoping that time slows down once dh is here. Im slowly but surely checking off my lists of stuff I got to do before DH's arrival home. Im going to come back home and tidy up our room since MIL moved bags into our room so Im going to clean up so he doesnt have to walk around boxes and bags in the room :thumbup: It's not really much to do in the room which is good seeing that I have been keeping up with cleaning. Also, I got to wash the dishes and just clean out the two chairs and everything I can get to will be clean. Im going to sweep up once I let the dogs back in and if it gets hotter later today, Im going to give them a bath so I got my hands tied today. A busy day it shall be.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice- 2 more days to having your dh back, I bet you are happy :hugs: Aw, but Jan 6 is so far away! :growlmad: Keep us posted! Pics of your new hair color please :)

Shradha- so glad your appointment went well, what did doc have to say? I don't like the glucose drink wither, it's yuk in US! :)


----------



## lauraemily17

Hope you & DH have a wonderful reunion. You must miss each other terribly. 

Shradha - glad all is well. I didn't have to have the glucose test thankfully.


----------



## mzswizz

Well ladies im cd26 today and looks like AF is on her way. Wiped and saw pink discharge. Hoping i finally get just the spotting and it only lasts 1-2 days so I can enjoy time with dh this time. AF just finds time to reunion things I see. We shall see how this goes. I put a panty liner on so let's see how it progresses. 

Hair pics:

I went from this/reddish brown


To this/deep burgundy (purple)


----------



## Grey Eyes

mzswizz said:


> Well ladies im cd26 today and looks like AF is on her way. Wiped and saw pink discharge. Hoping i finally get just the spotting and it only lasts 1-2 days so I can enjoy time with dh this time. AF just finds time to reunion things I see. We shall see how this goes. I put a panty liner on so let's see how it progresses.
> 
> Hair pics:
> 
> I went from this/reddish brown
> View attachment 535017
> 
> 
> To this/deep burgundy (purple)
> View attachment 535021

Gorgeous always Patrice! :hugs: Love the new color!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Coy!!! I've noticed that after i cut my hair short...now it has grown back :haha: Think its time for another trimming.

AFM, okay it was weird. I thought AF was coming but the pink discharge went away so now its back to normal :shrug: Have no clue what that was about. Will continue to watch it though.


----------



## shradha

Patrice- nice hair color......you are really tempting me to try on the burgundy hair color. Will definately try after the baby comes. Enjoy with ur dh. Will miss u.

Coy- I hav'nt got the reports yet. Will be going to the doctor on Monday. Hopefully my sugar is ok. I havereally restricted myself from eating sweets which is a must in all Indian households. I feel deprived rather. I hope my sacrifice pays off. The drink was yuk.... I was feeling hungry actually.....I didn't hav anything the previous day after 8.30 pm so was craving to munch something. It was 11.45 am.....

Laura- lucky u. At least this doctor doesn't tell me to check BG every week from lab like the previous doctor....


----------



## SLCMommy

peeing a lot. not sure why..... dh and i have used condoms but not until later on in the act. AF is expected to be here on Monday. Traced patterns for me to sew later...its clothing and little diapers for angel babies. I will be giving them to hospitals and berevement photographers to use on their angel babies that they photograph. Kind of want to poas hpt out of curiosity but i might as well wait for Monday. Ive noticed last week my appitite has increased and ive been moody towards my husband. But those can always be symptoms of AF, too.


----------



## mzswizz

Shradha-Thanks and will definitely miss you ladies too!!

Ashley-Now i cant wait until Monday. The suspense is killing me :haha:

AFM, im cd27 today and the spotting came back. But i recently went to the bathroom and its gone again :shrug: Dont know if thats how the new AF suppose to be or if AF is gearing up to start. Cant believe dh will be on his flight tomorrow evening :happydance: Im super excited!!!! And the best news of it all....MIL hasnt moved in yet so we are going to have the place to ourselves :happydance: !!!!! Everything has worked out so far :thumbup: So I am really loving my hair color. Love it sooo much that umm i cant stop taking pics of myself :blush: Now I have to do a little bit more cleaning and I should be done with cleaning what I can :happydance: Cant wait to see DH and pics are below of me and also collages I created with dh and I pics.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20121215_082147.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 4









MyCollage_3.png
File size: 328.8 KB
Views: 5









MyCollage_1.png
File size: 257.9 KB
Views: 4









2012-12-19_01-46-27_634.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 3









2012-12-19_12-02-33_949.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mzswizz

well its official. Im on cd1 today. So it looks like my cycle has shorten :thumbup: Got AF on cd27 so not too bad. Hoping it doesnt lasts long though. DH said af must miss him and always like to show when he comes :haha: It is funny how she finds her way for a visit but its okay...im still going to get to dtd regardless :haha: Glad my cycles are become shorter though. So the bcps must be working :happydance: Also, no cramps and sharp pains sooo yay :happydance:


----------



## SLCMommy

I am on CD 24. HPT came back a big fat negative. I'll wait, if I don't get AF on Monday I'll take the test Tuesday Morning.


----------



## mzswizz

FXed for you Ashley!


----------



## shradha

Ashley- fingers crossed for you dear!!!!

Patrice- Cool pics! I like the way you experiment with different hair styles and color. You 2 make a cool couple.


----------



## msperry1984

SLCMommy said:


> I am on CD 24. HPT came back a big fat negative. I'll wait, if I don't get AF on Monday I'll take the test Tuesday Morning.

fingers crossed ashley and lots of baby dust make sure you use morning urine made a difference for me at least..best of luck.:dust:


----------



## mzswizz

shradha-thanks. yes im always doing something to my hair :haha: 

AFM, its cd2 and im loving this AF.....so far :haha: I am having no pain at all and usually by cd2, its very heavy but so far, its been spotting just like yesterday :thumbup: So im guessing that the BC finally is in effect :happydance: Lets see how long this AF lasts though. Im super excited because DH is getting on his plane tonight :happydance: He already texted me how happy he is so I just cant wait. Already moved things around in the room etc so the place is as clean as it can get. MIL called and warned DH not to freak out when he sees the house because she will be coming up to straighten up the place. So dh told me and I laughed and dh said, "if she said its not as bad as you (he was referring to me) tried to make it seem, then why will she warn and prep me ahead of time?" Which is sooo true. Im just going to be there with a camera to catch the shock on his face :rofl: Well everything is going well so far so lets see how his vacation goes.


----------



## msperry1984

ATMh-Well im feeling much better had been sick since last tue with a head cold then 3 days ago had a stomach bug no fun at all i was down fot the count but now am feeling much better now and can eat again.. yay had my dr appt yesterday had my pap:blush: hate those things and got to hear the hear the baby's heartbeat which dr said was good we didn't listen very long and it didn't seem very fast or loud but glad we got to hear it.. I'm very pleased with my weight so far pre prego was about 116lbs and now am 119lbs :happydance: I don't know if it was a very exciting appt for dh as all i let him in the room for was the heartbeat but i know he was excited to to hear it.. and we are both looking forward to the ultrasound to be done in 9 weeks though i will go back in 5 weeks for fu and weight check and measuring..i asked about multiples but dr said she probably wouldn't be able to hear more than one since i wasn't too far along yet but she said we would find out as i started growing or at the ultrasound but she didn't think i was carrying more than one especially since we didn't conceive using the clomid and it was more than likely mother nature..oh and it's a snowy day today first snow day for us and the kids are out of school and so thankful i don't work today i can stay in and just look out at the pretty snow except when the kids eventually drag me out to play in it but other than that glad i don't have to drive in it.


----------



## Grey Eyes

*AFM*- ladies, take a look at my chart! It is brief I know as I have just begun charting again but, uh, happenstance has it I could totally get preggo again :growlmad: I keep telling dh we have to be careful but that just seems to make him more, eh, you know....:blush: Crud, I don't want to get preggo JUST yet...Oh, and will you look at the pic of my IC OPK from yesterday? What do you think? I had cramping pains like pms type yesterday evening, pretty sharp, so I am thinking ov pains. Damn and bd'ing is just perfect for it at bd on CD 7, 14, 16, 19, 21 :haha: Aaaaargh! wtf, right?!


OPK from yesterday

https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o611/greyeyes3/000_4273_zps77c7467d.jpg


----------



## msperry1984

Grey Eyes said:


> *AFM*- ladies, take a look at my chart! It is brief I know as I have just begun charting again but, uh, happenstance has it I could totally get preggo again :growlmad: I keep telling dh we have to be careful but that just seems to make him more, eh, you know....:blush: Crud, I don't want to get preggo JUST yet...Oh, and will you look at the pic of my IC OPK from yesterday? What do you think? I had cramping pains like pms type yesterday evening, pretty sharp, so I am thinking ov pains. Damn and bd'ing is just perfect for it at bd on CD 7, 14, 16, 19, 21 :haha: Aaaaargh! wtf, right?!
> 
> 
> OPK from yesterday
> 
> https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o611/greyeyes3/000_4273_zps77c7467d.jpg[/QU
> I would say IRS a positive ppl be careful coy if you don't want another bundle of joy just yet..maybe remind dh that you still have a newborn


----------



## lauraemily17

I would say that's not quite a positive opt, either very nearly or just after. Either way, based on your o symptoms I would say you've caught it pretty well with when you BD!! Gotta say you're brave for risking it. We've only once not used protection and that was 5 days after o but u was still paranoid I was pregnant again!! As much as I want another baby, not yet, I wanna enjoy Xander without the killer tiredness and nausea a little longer!! It's going to be interesting to see how your chart temps pan out over the next week or 2.


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> I would say that's not quite a positive opt, either very nearly or just after. Either way, based on your o symptoms I would say you've caught it pretty well with when you BD!! Gotta say you're brave for risking it. We've only once not used protection and that was 5 days after o but u was still paranoid I was pregnant again!! As much as I want another baby, not yet, I wanna enjoy Xander without the killer tiredness and nausea a little longer!! *It's going to be interesting to see how your chart temps pan out over the next week or 2*.

Do you mean 2WW? 8-[ lol! *OMG*!!!:haha:


----------



## lauraemily17

:rofl: now I wasn't expecting either of us to be typing that for a long time yet but yes, you are very much in the 2 week wait!!

I went to my work Xmas lunch yesterday and it appears everyone thought I would be pregnant again already!! My glass of wine proved otherwise.


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> :rofl: now I wasn't expecting either of us to be typing that for a long time yet but yes, you are very much in the 2 week wait!!
> 
> I went to my work Xmas lunch yesterday and it appears everyone thought I would be pregnant again already!! My glass of wine proved otherwise.

Good for you :wine: I would LOVE a glass :hugs:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies! Phew! Busy day today and yesterday, it seems Aeryn is constantly EATING, lol....I did shopping for our Christmas dinner, started my Oceanography course :thumbup: ( this one's for fun :winkwink:), got wood for the stove for a few days, did a load of laundry, changed about 15 diapers :roll: lol, and I had to strip the tub due to mildew 

(yuk)

Then I have to go out to buy tools and mildew-resistant caulking. Then I caulked the entire thing- now waiting for it to dry. Ugh :haha:

And I am frustrated because I am doing it all one-handed around Aeryn and just as she falls asleep (great so I can work :thumb:) one of the dd's runs in the room and starts yelling. And here I am shushing and they bat my shushing aside and yell LOUDER until Aeryn is awake. Then you know what they do?

They run. :roll:

Mini-rant, lol. I very often feel cornered with no time at all. I was so upset yesterday because we have a little tradition where we all watch the Polar Express as a family and I was really looking forward to it this year. Well dh demands that I be the one to re-do the tub (why me always???) plus care for babes while he and the dd's sit down and watch Polar Express w/o me :sad1: So yeah, I am a bit pissed. Plus I have to do all the shopping which means busting my a$$ because Aeryn will need to BF anytime. So my "down time" is when Aeryn eats and I use that to do my school- one-handed . Aaaaaaaarrrgh! :rant: And I have 3 more loads of laundry to do, dishes the family has left me, and dinner to cook.


I'm done ranting now. :blush: I feel better lol!


----------



## msperry1984

Grey Eyes said:


> Hi ladies! Phew! Busy day today and yesterday, it seems Aeryn is constantly EATING, lol....I did shopping for our Christmas dinner, started my Oceanography course :thumbup: ( this one's for fun :winkwink:), got wood for the stove for a few days, did a load of laundry, changed about 15 diapers :roll: lol, and I had to strip the tub due to mildew
> 
> (yuk)
> 
> Then I have to go out to buy tools and mildew-resistant caulking. Then I caulked the entire thing- now waiting for it to dry. Ugh :haha:
> 
> And I am frustrated because I am doing it all one-handed around Aeryn and just as she falls asleep (great so I can work :thumb:) one of the dd's runs in the room and starts yelling. And here I am shushing and they bat my shushing aside and yell LOUDER until Aeryn is awake. Then you know what they do?
> 
> They run. :roll:
> 
> Mini-rant, lol. I very often feel cornered with no time at all. I was so upset yesterday because we have a little tradition where we all watch the Polar Express as a family and I was really looking forward to it this year. Well dh demands that I be the one to re-do the tub (why me always???) plus care for babes while he and the dd's sit down and watch Polar Express w/o me :sad1: So yeah, I am a bit pissed. Plus I have to do all the shopping which means busting my a$$ because Aeryn will need to BF anytime. So my "down time" is when Aeryn eats and I use that to do my school- one-handed . Aaaaaaaarrrgh! :rant: And I have 3 more loads of laundry to do, dishes the family has left me, and dinner to cook.
> 
> 
> I'm done ranting now. :blush: I feel better lol!

wow Coy you really are superwoman..but is dh confused about his role???:shrug: i mean i know for 6 years i was mom and dad to my 2 babes but now that me and dh are together i feel his role is to provide protect and do the so called man roles yard work, fixing things, etc.. and i mostly do the house work stuff but maybe it's a culture thing idk:shrug: anyway your better than me bc i would have gone off even if dh works all day he should find some time to help out so you can get a break you deserve a break once in a while:hugs:


----------



## SLCMommy

Hey Everyone! 9 more periods until my cruise. LOL

(makes it sound around the corner) LOL


----------



## shradha

Coy- it's surely a positive...:happydance:.... Take care and be careful. I too wouldn't want to be prego so quickly...... You are always my superwoman.....working so much.... How do you do it?:shrug: 

You all must be busy for Christmas celebrations :xmas16: merry Christmas my dear friends...:xmas9: here I might buy a nice Christmas cake and enjoy feasting on it. My back hurts. I can feel poking all around my belly. My belly is streching....can feel the pull.... Sometimes I get scared thinking that I hope I will be able to take good care of my baby....:dohh:...my pregnancy hormones.... Planning for a movie on our anniversary... I want a change...fedup of staying at home.


----------



## shradha

hope this time the pic is ok. Accordingly to me I am now 29 wekks and 4days. I have got some baby posters which I guess you can see in the background.
 



Attached Files:







21122012263.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Grey Eyes

Awwww! Shradha! Gorgeous bump! :hug: I love it! You ARE skinny even w/the bump :winkwink: You look lovely, and yes- stretching! I found that lotions w/ collagen and elastin on the tummy help prevent stretch marks :shrug: Movie sounds awesome too! :thumbup:


----------



## shradha

Thanx a lot Coy. 
Yesterday i was getting mad...My dh was telling me yesterday.....you don't look like a ball..... I thought u would put on a lot but I am happy the weight gain in in the right place.... He said you still have more than a month, maybe in the next few days you will become a football......I just felt like :growlmad:........ Y does he say like that....I know I have put on some weight post wedding but I will surely do something about it.....I want some tips from you dear.....


----------



## lauraemily17

Beautiful bump Shradha. It is perfectly proportioned. Your DH really has a way with words doesn't he?! Is he joking?? My DH referred to me as a whale towards the end but I knew it was just a joke.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies!!

Shradha- I think your dh is trying to tell you he likes the way you look :thumbup: You have done fabulous so far!!!

Laura- love the pics of Xander you posst (fb), what a gorgeous boy!!

Patrice, Ashley- :hi:


Merry Christmas all!

:xmas16::xmas16::xmas16::xmas16::xmas16::xmas16:


----------



## Grey Eyes

*AFM*

Heheh...God MUST love me :cloud9: I was discussing with dh my need for a new mop against the intimidating price of new ones, possability of fixing my old one, and how I hated rope-mops :sick: Well, ten minutes after our conversation I drive to our local thrift store and they have a second-hand mop that is still NWT!!! It is a steam wet/dry vac that does everything from dusting my ceiling to scrubbing the bathroom floor to steam-cleaning my carpets to steaming out wrinkles on my silk blouses!!! :shock: It's tag price was at $172.00 w/o tax :sad1: but they tagged it at $20.oo so I grabbed it right? Well at the register the lady is prmoting their Christmas sale and says everything is half-off and also because I shopp there often I get a $5.00 iscount :shock: so I paid a total of $5.30 !!!! :saywhat: I really AM Irish (lucky)lol! :winkwink:

Oh and I found a spring-style carousel riding horse for Kat's birthday for 20.00-brand new!


----------



## shradha

Laura- I told mind his jokes...but sometimes he is quite serious...he doesn't want to have a sagging belly. I have explained to him many times that post birth I will do something about it..... 

Coy- I hope so.... He can tell me nicely....
Wow you got a nice buy..... Lucky you:hugs:...that's a nice christmas present. Kat must be really happy with her present.


----------



## Grey Eyes

AFM- took the dd's xmas shopping-- trip went well. Quite breif, which is nice :laugh2: Oh and soooo cute, "Santa" was walking the isles at the store and greeted dd's very kindly and gave them candy canes, asked what they wanted for Christmas, etc......and most amazing and fun thing about it is "Santa" :shhh: was a quite rotund mentally handicapped boy I know here in town, his mom was one of my employees :) He's such an awesome kid, and so kind. Cooolest thing- Kat's eyes were _huge_! :xmas1: lol.. She was pretty floored to meet Santa........and they never noticed he had dark brown skin :cloud9: Prejudice really is taught. I am happy :xmas2: So they mowed thru their candy canes and are bouncing now :xmas8: lol!


----------



## Grey Eyes

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v738/LadyFire/Christmas/Santas/sankiss.gif​


----------



## Grey Eyes

shradha said:


> Laura- I told mind his jokes...but sometimes he is quite serious...he doesn't want to have a sagging belly. I have explained to him many times that post birth I will do something about it.....
> 
> Coy- I hope so.... He can tell me nicely....
> Wow you got a nice buy..... Lucky you:hugs:...that's a nice christmas present. Kat must be really happy with her present.

Shradha--I have noticed some people really worry about "the saggy belly". Tell your dh the news flash (lol!) your belly will def sag for a few days after birth. Very clinically the skin is stretched to accomadate babes. Once babes is born it can't just "snap" back into it's snug position in a matter of hours. You will look about 6 months prego for a week or so, then you'll notice it start to really shrink. I am 2 months past and can just now "suck it flat" :haha: I have started crunches to help shrink the muslces and tighten them but I warn you against doing them too early as you can damage the muscle :nope: :hug: to you!!!


----------



## SLCMommy

a few days, coy? It's been 4 years since I've had my last and my stomach still is saggy LOL


----------



## Grey Eyes

SLCMommy said:


> a few days, coy? It's been 4 years since I've had my last and my stomach still is saggy LOL

lol, but I work my a$$ off to get rid of it :shhh: lol!


----------



## lauraemily17

Still got mine too & I can't see it going any time soon!!

Just wanted to wish you all a very Merry Christmas. I hope Santa brings you everything you want! We've had a really wonderful Christmas Eve and soppy me has felt like bursting into tears all day, feeling quite over whelmed with love for my Munchkin!! Dam those hormones!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> Still got mine too & I can't see it going any time soon!!
> 
> Just wanted to wish you all a very Merry Christmas. I hope Santa brings you everything you want! We've had a really wonderful Christmas Eve and soppy me has felt like bursting into tears all day, feeling quite over whelmed with love for my Munchkin!! Dam those hormones!!

Awww Xander is sooo cute in his pics your dh posted! Go ahead and be hormonal :winkwink:

Btw--I asked "Santa" for new pot holders (growing up sucks, lol!:haha:)......think he'll bring'em???


----------



## lauraemily17

Lol!! I hope he does plus a little surprise treat! :D


----------



## lauraemily17

Had to share this, found it on a thread in the baby club


It's Christmas already and while you're asleep
I know you'll be dreaming sweet dreams when we meet

I'll come down the chimney, with gifts just for you. 
Wrapped up by the elves and the reindeer too! 

Your family's so happy, you've arrived safe and sound
Your beautiful smile, spreading joy all around. 

And I'll carry that wonder of joy and delight
To every last child that I visit tonight

And as the stars twinkle and moon shines bright
This year I know there's one brand new light

That's you dearest baby, so fragile and sweet
Your hands curled up tightly, the world at your feet. 

With a wonderful family who loves you just as you are, 
Have a wonderful 1st Christmas, my bright shining star 

Love Santa xxx


----------



## SpudsMama

Merry Christmas everyone! I bet all these kiddos get spoilt rotten tomorrow :D


----------



## shradha

Just back from my doctor's appointment. Sugar reports 76 fasting, 130 post 1st interval, 118, second interval. Hemoglobin 11.2. Antibodies ok.... So she told me no need of anti D injection. At time of birth we will check baby's blood if +ve blood group then we would give you the shot..... My weight has not increased from the past 3 weeks, I hope it's ok. I was reading somewhere that at this stage pregnant ladies should increase a pound a week. So I am forcing myself to eat but I just can't stuff myself:dohh:..... I was happy with the reports so I rewarded myself with a nice piece of chocolate pastry...... Heard the HB... Got my next appointment and scan on 7th Jan. Can't believe I am going to enter the 8th month:happydance:.... 

Off lately my navel feels sore and I can feel some pull when I sit. Feeling sharp pain. Couldnt sleep yesterday on my sides. I was sitting and sleeping... My back was hurting so couldn't sleep on back.....

Merry christmas :xmas9:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Shradha- wow, what an awesome report!! Great blood sugar levels btw! I am proud of you. And yes- you are third tri for sure now :winkwink: Try rubbing a good lotion on your tummy that will help with the stretching....:hugs:


----------



## Grey Eyes

*Aeryn's First Christmas Morning*



https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o611/greyeyes3/Aeryns1rstChristmas2012_zps675cebf8.jpg

*Kat *


https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o611/greyeyes3/000_4304_zps7cd3a7e5.jpg

*Teagen reading Christmas stories to Aeryn*


https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o611/greyeyes3/000_4299_zpse4657573.jpg

*Merry Christmas to me  * lol


https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o611/greyeyes3/000_4297_zps8f2015e2.jpg

*Aeryn all set to go Christmas light watching....*


https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o611/greyeyes3/000_4294_zpsc85f42c4.jpg


----------



## shradha

Coy- thanx....the sharp picking in my navel is bad...... I am totally in love with your babies:hugs:.... Loved the pics..... Coffee.... It's been a long time....


----------



## lauraemily17

Beautiful pics of your girls Coy. Aeryn really is Kats double!! Kat's hair has gotten really long & curly!! As a curly haired person I just love seeing it on little girls. I'll be devasted if I ever have a daughter & she inherits DH poker straight hair & not my curls!! 

The coffee looks good!! I've treated myself to a couple of Starbucks eggnog lattes over the Xmas period. Sooooo unhealthy but sooooo good!! 

I won't bombard this thread with pics but there's some in my journal if you would like to take a look. 

I hope you all enjoyed the festivities.


----------



## msperry1984

Good morning all..hope everyone had a good christmas..ok I don't know if this has any relevance but Ive had several dreams about being pregnant with twins..this morning I dreamt I was having twin girls..anyone else had twin dreams..and been pregnant with twins or it end up being just one baby..guess ill have to wait another 7 week's or so..


----------



## SpudsMama

Won't you have a 12 week scan msperry?


----------



## msperry1984

SpudsMama said:


> Won't you have a 12 week scan msperry?

i won't even get my first scan until 20+ weeks my next appt is jan 23 and ill be 17 weeks then so sometime in feb ill get my scan..i've noticed that a lot of dr now are giving scans as early as 12 weeks but not sure if that is due to previous complications or if it's routine but here in the states my dr has always done first scan at 20+ weeks so i have a while to go.. and i'm 13 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## lauraemily17

Wow, that's a hugely long wait for a scan!! The first is always around 12 weeks in the UK for dating purposes, also to check for the likelihood of certain chromosomal abnormalities if the parents choose to.


----------



## msperry1984

lauraemily17 said:


> Wow, that's a hugely long wait for a scan!! The first is always around 12 weeks in the UK for dating purposes, also to check for the likelihood of certain chromosomal abnormalities if the parents choose to.

i wish i could have it sooner..but ill have to wait until the dr orders it as long as she doesn't suspect any issues or problems then ill have it sometime after jan 23..


----------



## Grey Eyes

*Laura*--Eek, I hope I didn't load too many pics on this thread?? Does bnb get mad or something? I love looking at pics and wish you WOULD load a ton of Xander! :thumbup: He gorgeous! Can't believe he is 6 months already.

*Patrice* :hi: Hope you are enjoying your time.

*Shradha*- hey pregnant lady how are you feeling?:hugs:

*Msperry*- how are you doing? Got any ms yet? :huh: I can't believe they are waiting so long for a scan--can you demand one?

*Ashley*- :hugs: How are ya doing down in COLD Utah??

*Emma-* Aw, I adore the pic you have up of Phoebes! 

*AFM-* 

I am being a naughty naughty girl :haha: I am eating shortbread cookies for breakfast :blush: with my black coffee :cloud9: lol! Hey I am 6 pounds away from pre-preggo weight :thumbup: but about 15 away from my goal weight :sad1: LOL! My emoticons make me seem a tad bi-polar--but I'm fine :winkwink:
AND the shortbread is great :haha:


Only thing interrupting my enjoyment is my dd's fighting and demanding I ref the situation...gotta go roll my sleeves up now :haha:


----------



## msperry1984

Grey Eyes said:


> *Laura*--Eek, I hope I didn't load too many pics on this thread?? Does bnb get mad or something? I love looking at pics and wish you WOULD load a ton of Xander! :thumbup: He gorgeous! Can't believe he is 6 months already.
> 
> *Patrice* :hi: Hope you are enjoying your time.
> 
> *Shradha*- hey pregnant lady how are you feeling?:hugs:
> 
> *Msperry*- how are you doing? Got any ms yet? :huh: I can't believe they are waiting so long for a scan--can you demand one?
> 
> *Ashley*- :hugs: How are ya doing down in COLD Utah??
> 
> *Emma-* Aw, I adore the pic you have up of Phoebes!
> 
> *AFM-*
> 
> I am being a naughty naughty girl :haha: I am eating shortbread cookies for breakfast :blush: with my black coffee :cloud9: lol! Hey I am 6 pounds away from pre-preggo weight :thumbup: but about 15 away from my goal weight :sad1: LOL! My emoticons make me seem a tad bi-polar--but I'm fine :winkwink:
> AND the shortbread is great :haha:
> 
> 
> Only thing interrupting my enjoyment is my dd's fighting and demanding I ref the situation...gotta go roll my sleeves up now :haha:

I'm doing well haven't really had ms some nausea and daytime sleepiness but other than that been doing ok..as far as the us they typically only do one unless there's issues or questions about the baby being healthy..but to me it would make sense to do one sooner than 20 weeks so if they do find a problem maybe they can address it sooner.. but I'm not sure if I can demand a us sooner I probably could but I still may only get the one


----------



## lauraemily17

Haha, BnB get mad?! I hope not!! :haha: I have added a LOT of pics & videos in my journal. I would be seriously spamming this thread if I put them all on this thread too!!

Here's a couple on his 6 month birthday today for you. 

Ready for bed in his & Daddy's Xmas present (it says I love my Daddy because he's my hero!!) 
https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/C29CF78A-0708-4B99-9025-1A9BF05D4179-1095-00000129C035AB94.jpg
And here he is in his ball pool from Santa
https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/AE065064-606E-410D-8059-73114A1F99DB-1095-00000112AA027712.jpg

Wow Coy, only 6lbs to go!! I'm starting a proper diet from 1st January and going to make more effort to exercise. I need to loose about 2 stone in 4 months. Any tips? 

Msperry - I'd push for 1 if you can for reassurance.


----------



## lauraemily17

Oops, wrong pic. He never smiles as well when the flash comes on, it probably blinds him!
Here's my smily boy!
https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/D7FFC55A-DA1E-4A45-927C-F2ADC1EE51CE-1095-00000129C5B99EA6.jpg


----------



## Grey Eyes

aw gorgeous pics! I love his little smile :cloud9:

Tips on loosing weight? Um, I have cut out most (not all) carbs...just like bread and potatoes (evil) lol, increased my protein- I supp 1-2 meals a day with protein shake. Then lift weights as muscles burn fat.....

BUT I have added whip creme to my coffee :haha:


----------



## SpudsMama

Uh oh, don't mention the word diet! I plan to start in the new year too, although nothing too extreme. A couple of years ago I was strict with myself and ate three healthy meals a day with one (small) treat. At the time it was an ice lolly because it was the middle of summer, not so sure what I'll end up giving in to this time when it's cold and all I want to eat is pizza and chocolate :haha: BUT it worked and I lost the few pounds I'd been self conscious about. It's the same this time around, I don't need to lose a lot, just enough for me to feel happy with my figure again (as much as I can four months after giving birth anyway :blush:). I've got my stretch mark cream too, I'm a woman on a mission! 

Where's Steph btw? I've not seen her on here for quite a while now :shrug:


----------



## Grey Eyes

SpudsMama said:


> Uh oh, don't mention the word diet! I plan to start in the new year too, although nothing too extreme. A couple of years ago I was strict with myself and ate three healthy meals a day with one (small) treat. At the time it was an ice lolly because it was the middle of summer, not so sure what I'll end up giving in to this time when it's cold and all I want to eat is pizza and chocolate :haha: BUT it worked and I lost the few pounds I'd been self conscious about. It's the same this time around, I don't need to lose a lot, just enough for me to feel happy with my figure again (as much as I can four months after giving birth anyway :blush:). I've got my stretch mark cream too, I'm a woman on a mission!
> 
> Where's Steph btw? I've not seen her on here for quite a while now :shrug:

Woman on a mission :haha: I like that! Me too :)

I hear from Steph on fb but she's not been on this thread for a bit...

You Phoebes is quite the beauty Emma! I bet you're proud :)


----------



## lauraemily17

Carbs are totally my downfall. I really don't do well without them. It really upsets my ibs and makes me really tired. Would replacing bread with something like rice & Quinoa be better? Still carbs but a lot less fat? Chocolate is also a weakness and I got quite a bit for Xmas. I'm munching my way through them so they'll all be gone by 1st Jan. (it would be rude to waste them!!)

I've had a couple of very quick chats with Steph on Facebook. She's been really busy with the holidays & Nicholas's birthday and recently has has a poorly Brandon.


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> Carbs are totally my downfall. I really don't do well without them. It really upsets my ibs and makes me really tired. Would replacing bread with something like rice & Quinoa be better? Still carbs but a lot less fat? Chocolate is also a weakness and I got quite a bit for Xmas. I'm munching my way through them so they'll all be gone by 1st Jan. (it would be rude to waste them!!)
> 
> I've had a couple of very quick chats with Steph on Facebook. She's been really busy with the holidays & Nicholas's birthday and recently has has a poorly Brandon.

Ah chocolate :cloud9: I will not give up chocolate either :haha: Yes, I think those are great alternatives to bread...my problem with bread is once I eat it I crave it again! Like I end up eating 4 slices at a time 2-3 times a day. :nope: I know a lady that is a professional athlete and she said you need carbs just one-step carbs...sweet potatoes, yams, brown rice, etc as they are not altered or added, bleached, enriched, etc...

Plus this protein shake I have has like 120 calories, 20 g of protein and 6 carbs--totally satisfies me so :happydance: lol (and it's chocolate :shhh:)


*Where is Shradha?*


----------



## SLCMommy

I talk to steph all the time on FB.

AFM, The witch reared her ugly head! My AF is harsh this cycle. So much for wishful thinking.


----------



## shradha

Coy- I am just trying to cope up with the aches and uncomfortableness:dohh:..... I feel tired all the time... Sleeplessness... I am trying to get used to it... 

Patrice- happy birthday:happy dance. Enjoy!

Laura- it's so nice seeing your baby growing up...

Msperry- you are going great. Lucky one to escape MS.... That's sad that there is no scan for you..... I had my from 6th week....but the scan was useless. Couldn't see anything... 


Yesterday was our 5th anniversary.....we had a great time...Mom got us a cake. Dad gifted us with loads of presents.... I suddenly remembered my childhood.... I must see that I too give my child a wonderful experience to remember like how I do....


----------



## SpudsMama

Happy anniversary for yesterday Shradha! :flower:


----------



## shradha

Ashley- hopefully soon you will get rid of it. That's nice that you spoke to steph. How is she? Long time. How is Brandon? He too must be 6 months old.... 

Laura - coy is really working hard to lose all but you too are doing great... I don't think I can start exercising really hard before 2 months after birth and I won't be able to control food as all my relatives are going to pamper me with rich food:dohh:....I wish I could escape that..... 

Emma- you seem to be in a mission. Well planned. I can see you achieving it.:hugs:


----------



## SpudsMama

shradha said:


> Emma- you seem to be in a mission. Well planned. I can see you achieving it.:hugs:

Really? I can't :haha:


----------



## Grey Eyes

*AFM*- dh is freaking out over my chart (but he shouldn't lol) and now he is telling me to go out and buy a frer :rofl: First time EVER he has suggested it! I wonder if he is being "guy-sneaky" and trying to get me preggo....Not sure how possible that is while breastfeeding though :shrug:


----------



## SpudsMama

I nearly always had a small dip between 7-9dpo, there's a name for it but I can't remember what it is :haha: Maybe test if your temp continues to rise :thumbup:


----------



## lauraemily17

Are you thinking fallback temp? Something to do with a spike in Estrogen?! 

That is a huge temp spike Coy, hummmmm...... Naughty DH?! :haha:


----------



## Grey Eyes

*Laura*- lol, yes- naughty dh! :haha: How is your Xander feeling? I saw something you posted on fb...is he teething??

*Emma-* thanks, I'll see what 2morrows temp is ...LOVE the pics of Phoebes btw, is she sassy yet? :winkwink:

*AFM- *I left a note to my follks about Aeryn and my mother responds sharply that she is hurt beyond words and angry, angry, angry that we have "blocking their phone number". Apparently whenever she called she would get a reply that their number had been blocked :shrug: 
Yeah.
Then I tell her we can't block her phone number because we never had her number. To which she haughtily responds "THAT'S because I NEVER got a phone!!" LOL!

:saywhat: If she doesn't have phone how could I block her number?!! :growlmad:

I honestly think she's gone crazy :shrug: lol! Family. Aaargh!:wacko:


----------



## SpudsMama

Very sassy, this kid knows what she wants :haha: Although she has a nasty cold right now :nope:

Er, I don't think I've ever heard a couple of crappier excuses than those Coy, I don't blame you for staying away!


----------



## Grey Eyes

AF showed up today ladies so I'm not preggers yet :haha: Phew! Close one :winkwink: lol

Aw, but FF took my crosshairs away :sad1: WTH?


----------



## shradha

Coy- ohhhh that was close :hugs:....FF made me think of a :BFP:....


----------



## shradha

https://wondrouspics.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/New-Year-Greeting-Card-2013-18-568x426.jpg

To all my lovely friends!!!!


----------



## SpudsMama

Love your new avatar Shradha :flower:

Phoebe is a little better but her cough and runny nose are still lingering :nope:


----------



## shradha

Is it the weather? I just love her in this pic.....


----------



## lauraemily17

Happy New Year ladies! Hope you have a good 1 and 2013 brings you love & happiness. :hugs:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Happy New Year my bnb buddies!!! :hugs:

https://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee85/ladydi123/Happy-New-Year-2013.jpg


----------



## Grey Eyes

Shradha- what a gorgeous photo!!! Wow, I love your pic- I hope you are feeling well and ready to have that baby in about...6-8 weeks! :thumbup:


----------



## shradha

Coy- :hugs: thanx......dear. Legs have begun to swell.... I am just waiting for the baby.... Feeling exhausted and tired.... Have started packing up my hospital bag.... Finally yesterday on new year I and mom went to a newly opened supermarket and there I saw a beautiful baby dress.... I just fell in love. I requested mom if I could buy. So we got some nappies, towels and 3 sets of clothes for the baby.... Can't buy before. 

Emma- thanx...:hugs: hope phoebe is doing good.


----------



## msperry1984

happy new year all..
ATM-whelp my cell phone shot craps again headed to go get it looked at and see what's wrong then the kids want to play in the snow..hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## msperry1984

is it just me or is everyone MIA??? Hope everyone is doing well..

ATM-kinda weird but all day today i have been feeling like my uterus is contracting gets hard nothing painful just feels weird and then goes back to normal but it's been going on all day..humm..i have still been having this strong feeling that there's more than one in there or possobly that im further than i think guess i just have to wait and see.


----------



## SpudsMama

Yeah I was wondering yesterday where Coy is :shrug: I've seen her around on Facebook though so she must just be busy with her girls! I know Laura is busy with a poorly Xander, but she's posting in her journal, as am I :thumbup:


----------



## Grey Eyes

SpudsMama said:


> Yeah I was wondering yesterday where Coy is :shrug: I've seen her around on Facebook though so she must just be busy with her girls! I know Laura is busy with a poorly Xander, but she's posting in her journal, as am I :thumbup:

Here I am :winkwink: es dd's been keeping me busy--I am always browsing but when I sit to type people start needing me for things :growlmad: As it is I am typing onehanded right now :haha: 

Emma your little doll is GROWING!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies!! :hi: who's up 2night??


----------



## lauraemily17

Time to invest in a BnB enabled phone Coy!! That's the only way I manage to update! Can't believe Aeryn is what, 10 weeks old already? Is she showing the same spirit as her big sisters?

My poor baby boy is suffering with Bronchilitis at the minute. He has an inhaler now which has helped his wheezing but he's still very congested. He still has the energy for cheeky smiles!


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> Time to invest in a BnB enabled phone Coy!! That's the only way I manage to update! Can't believe Aeryn is what, 10 weeks old already? Is she showing the same spirit as her big sisters?
> 
> My poor baby boy is suffering with Bronchilitis at the minute. He has an inhaler now which has helped his wheezing but he's still very congested. He still has the energy for cheeky smiles!

Aw, bronchitus? Poor baby! Hope he gets feleling better soon :nope:

Yes, she is full of smiles and coos and trying to talk :cloud9: She almost reaches with her arms now when she wants to be picked up! lol....Yes, very demanding and spoiled ... daddy's fault...:winkwink:


----------



## mzswizz

How's everyone?

AFM, im cd2 again!!! First AF lasted from Dec. 19-Dec. 31st :shrug: Now I got ANOTHER AF starting Jan. 3rd :wacko: Its really driving me crazy. This is the proper AF because I am having loads of clots, bleeding heavy, painful cramping etc. I thought by now I would be properly adjusted to the BCPs but I guess not. On Sunday I start month 3 pack and Im hoping that things get better. So far dh stay has been pretty good. We celebrated XMas, my 23rd birthday, my mom's birthday, new year's eve and new year's together. Also had an amazing time at our overnight getaway. There has been majority times of stress because DH and his mom have been arguing back and forth BUT the godo thing is..she isnt moving in until DH leaves so we can have our alone time together. Even though these AFs have been a pain in my behind...DH and I still enjoyed dtd like its no tomorrow and not one AF is going to stop us :thumbup: Right now, DH is out with the guys on his little guys night out and Im just at home. He leaves to go back Sunday and when he goes back he should be able to pick his job and wait for his new contract and orders. I had my hematologist appt and found out that my platelets level is back to normal range (my level is 411 and the max is 450 :thumbup: ) and im borderline iron deficient. My iron level suppose to be at 100% and im at 25% so he told me to take iron supplement pills every day and then when I come back in march, he will check to see where my levels at to determine whether i should continue taking them every day or only when I have my AF so another appt set in March well actually to scheduled in March for the hematologist. I have my follow up with my primary care doctor next month on the 18th and Then my ob/gyn appt in March plus the 2 hematologist appts as well. So busy busy me. I also have the hemoglobin c trait so dh has to get tested to see if he has it because if he does then our baby will have a 25% chance of being anemic. So will get that done once we are properly together. 3 more months worth of birth control to take :happydance: Also, im going back to school to get my nursing degree. So because I want to become a midwife....im going to go to college and become a RN and then work my way up. Seeing that Im going to be pretty busy with my nursing degree. DH and I decided that we will ttc once i get my nursing degree. So that's 1 1/2-2 years. Even though, subconsciously, I still want to ttc once the birth control is over but we shall see whats in store for us. Well thats all for now.


----------



## shradha

Coy- I love your eyes.....:hugs: grey eyes indeed....they are so mesmerizing...

Laura- poor little Xander baby....Hope he is feeling better.
My dh too has bronchitis and is suffering from severe cold, cough and fever.....I too am suffering from sniffy nose and cough....just having herbal tonics..... 

Emma- missing phoebe's pics....have u posted sone in your journal?

Msperry- I too used to wonder if I am carrying 2 because of the size of my belly, the heaviness and the aches that started in the first trim....but now it's official its only 1. Nothing to worry. 

Patrice- wow...you are joining college to be a nurse....all the best. Glad you are having a great time with dh. Enjoy!


----------



## SpudsMama

lauraemily17 said:


> Time to invest in a BnB enabled phone Coy!! That's the only way I manage to update!

Same! 

Coy - aw, it's so cute when they coo like that! Phoebe just likes the sound of her own voice so shouts and squeals a lot :haha:

Patrice - going back to college is a great idea! I've been contemplating finding a course I can do at home, but still not sure what I'd do yet. 

Shradha - yep, I'm always posting pics of little miss in my journal :thumbup:


----------



## SLCMommy

Hey everyone. Just an update...

DH and I are in contract to buy a house!! It's a 4 bed (possible 5th bedroom if we ever wanted to turn the extra living space/office area into a bedroom) three bath, one car-stall garage on the circle part of a cul de sac . Fenced in yards, plum tree in front. Backyard has a vegetable garden & a dog run in! (Dog run is an area fenced in within the fence that is for putting your pet in there instead of letting it poop all over the backyard LOL).

I offered only 4,000 short of what they were asking, but the sellers countered saying they really wanted the asking price. Normally, if someone is going to be a stickler about the price and not even budge we would have walked away from any other offer on that house, but we loved it enough to buy it for the asking price. So, we get a verbal acceptance, and then we send our signed half of the contract to them, stating that everything will be said & done all by January 31. Well, then the lady goes "I'm only going to sign the acceptance if they get everything done from me signing the contract to closing in 10 days and I want it in writing". I was furious. We had offered to pay FULL ASKING PRICE but she was trying to make it hard for us? UGH. 

So, I told my Realtor "We are asking the full price. She has until 5 pm to sign (legally) and if not, we are not going to re-new our offer. Tell her realtor that we have a 2nd house in mind that we will be offering on if she is going to be like that. Oh, and have her realtor tell her please that this kind of behavior will scare off any serious buyer"

....... 15 minutes later my realtor tells me the lady signed "accepted" on all the forms.

That must have scared her to have her realtor tell her I was a serious buyer but wasn't going to be pushed around. You either want the full asking price, or this person walks. With full asking price, seller has the upper hand... and who knows if you will ever get your asking price again.

;)


----------



## SpudsMama

I'm sorry she tried to mess you around Ashley, but YAY for a house! The kids can have all their own rooms now right?


----------



## mzswizz

Shradha-Thanks.

Emma-Yes im going back to college. After dealing wit httc and everything else..i think i will be a great midwife and be understanding to the women and their issues about ttc because I have been through it all.

Ashley-Glad you didnt budge and wasnt going to be pushed around. We would've did the same thing if it was me and DH. Congrats on the house.

AFM, im on cd4 today and so far this AF has been on the light side but im just waiting it out to see whats going on. Cant believe 3 months have came and gone already. Today I started month 3 of the bcps. So time is flying by. Also today was the day DH had to leave to go back to the base :cry: He is on his way back now so he should be there in the afternoon. Before DH left, he sat his mom down and gave her rules for the house. But at the end of it all..she is going to do what she wants. Thats pretty much what she told him and we talked about it and he was like, dont let her boss you around and just like he told her..im the boss of the house now so if she has anything to say or do she has to come to me first. So atleast DH and I got an understanding. I cant wait until I can be back with him again. So now its back to taking care of the household.


----------



## Grey Eyes

*Shradha-* you are in your 33rd week! Eeek! Yay, it won't be long now...how do you feel? By now my hips were really starting to ache from all of the spreading but not sure if that is because this was my 3rd baby, or...:shrug:

*Ashley- *wow, the house is an amazing achievement! I love the way you play hard-ball :thumbup: We had to behave similarly when we bought our house. 

*Patrice-* college is an awesome idea, I think you'll be a fab mw--and great field of study!! :hugs:

*Laura-* I am amazed everyday how much Xander is growing! I hope he's feeling better...have you taken him to the doctor? What a tough little guy! :hugs: How are you feeling?

*Msperry-* how are you feeling? When is your next doctor's appointment?


----------



## Grey Eyes

*AFM*- well, it is sort of our family tradition to take family photos every year in front of the Christmas tree...but for the last couple of years it has taken forEVER for me to get that organized, people together, etc...I'll be all set and dh will say something to the effect "not today" or "maybe this evening?" Then this evening roll right on past...well, needless to say last year I waited, and waited....and waited. FINALLY we got our pics taken.

In March.

:saywhat: lol! I know! So I am not waiting around 3 months with that crazy tree plugging up my living room. Not with 2 very rambunctious kids, one huge reclyner...etc. I need my space back! So I think I will take it down today. I am not seeing dh making anymoves to get ready for pics so I'm gonna take it down. But then I agonize...this is Aeryn's first Christmas! Maybe I'll just prop everyone up in front and not care if they are half asleep or still in their pj's....or wild hair! :haha: lol

I think I have enough wood cut for the day :happydance: and I start school again today :sad1: lol! I am considering having my academic instructor just hit me with the hard stuff now as I am getting bored with easy school assignment...I want my hard core criminology back :brat: lol 

So my "trial" on the 9th has been changed to a "hearing"...I wonder what that means exactly? :shrug:


----------



## msperry1984

Grey Eyes said:


> *Shradha-* you are in your 33rd week! Eeek! Yay, it won't be long now...how do you feel? By now my hips were really starting to ache from all of the spreading but not sure if that is because this was my 3rd baby, or...:shrug:
> 
> *Ashley- *wow, the house is an amazing achievement! I love the way you play hard-ball :thumbup: We had to behave similarly when we bought our house.
> 
> *Patrice-* college is an awesome idea, I think you'll be a fab mw--and great field of study!! :hugs:
> 
> *Laura-* I am amazed everyday how much Xander is growing! I hope he's feeling better...have you taken him to the doctor? What a tough little guy! :hugs: How are you feeling?
> 
> *Msperry-* how are you feeling? When is your next doctor's appointment?

My next appt is the 23rd of this month can't wait..want to hear the heartbeat again my weight is still on the low side 120 hope the Dr doesn't say anything about that but I'm still waiting on getting my energy and appetite back


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-Thanks.

Msperry-Cant believe your 13 weeks already.

AFM, im on cd6 and AF left the building yesterday. Im hoping that this is how my AFs are going to be from now on. On cd5..i didnt have any light bleeding at all so in reality..it only lasted 4 days. Which is what suppose to happen so im happy about that. For 4 days..i had light bleeding and then it just ended. So hoping the bcps are finally working their magi and finally getting in the system. Today is relax day for me. MIL hasnt moved in yet still so thats good and DH and I have just been planning for the future so we shall see. Nothing really to report because havent really been up to much ever since DH left to go back to Connecticut.


----------



## SpudsMama

Glad your AFs are sorting themselves out now Patrice :thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

thans Emma! how have you been?


----------



## SpudsMama

mzswizz said:


> thans Emma! how have you been?

Good :thumbup: Currently trying to get a little madam to smile for the camera and failing miserably :haha:


----------



## shradha

Coy- yea it's all aches and pulling and streching.....sleepless nights... I can feel my uterus pulling.... 
I am back from the appointment. Scan went well but couldn't see baby as they were more interested in seeing the measurements, umbilical arteries etc. Baby is 2kg. HB- 139, movements good. When I asked her about my DD, she said you still have time. Nothing to worry. I got my second shot of tt. She again told me to get my antibodies test done, surprising 2 weeks before I got one. I guess she is getting worried about my -ve blood group :haha:..... My thyroid tests are normal..... Doctor was very happy by my reports...thank god...touchwood. I have put on 1 kg in a month. Bp- 140/80. Next appointment is after 15 days. 

Msperry - dont worry about the HB. As long as it's not less than 110 you don't have to worry. Your doctors would have told you if there was any cause of concern. Take care. 

Emma- phoebe is so cute....:kiss: loved her pic in your avatar. How is her cold?

Ashley- you did the right thing by being stern. These people have to know they can't mess with you. 

Patrice- hurray....AF has left.


----------



## mzswizz

emma-thats what happened when I was trying to take a pic of my niece lol

shradha-yes im glad AF has went away also


----------



## Grey Eyes

*Shradha*- yay!another great appointment!:thubup: I can't wait to meet your gorgeous new baby!:happydance:

*Msperry*- I agree w/Shradha, the HB sounds perfect at 120!! 

*Patrice*- hang in there, how long does dh have to stay on base??

*Emma-* aw, cutie pic of Phoebes! She is too smiling! lol


----------



## Grey Eyes

Ladies- I seriously need some new hairstyle ideas....my hair is currently an espresso colour, #4 of the Perfect 10 series. My hair is hip length and arrow straight and damned hard to curl or get body and I just wash and dry it forEVER.

I want to keep my length but maybe some layers around the face? Maybe something flyaway/spiky something? IDK...but I want something _*super sexy *_for once and kind of badass at the same time. Any ideas w/possible pics???

My face is long and angular which makes it tough. Hm.
Aaargh!

Here is a most recent pic-


https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o611/greyeyes3/me2_zps2a6bc702.jpg


----------



## mzswizz

coy-i dont know how long he will be on base as of right now. He is still awaiting new contract and orders. About your hair...i think layered with curls. I love how your hair is in the pic and think curls will bring out you face more.


----------



## shradha

Coy- you are very pretty and have a gorgeous face. Any hairstyle will suit you. You can start by layer cut. You can curl the ends of your hair or you can try something funky.. Fringe haircut


----------



## SLCMommy

Coy - you are GORGEOUS MAMA!!! *cat whistle* 

AFM, We had the house inspection done. Everything passed. Just a little maintenance my husband and I have to do, but otherwise the house is good to go. Next step is for the bank to come out and appraise the property & than...bingo...we get to go to "closing". I hope we are in the house in about two weeks.


----------



## lauraemily17

Sorry I've been Mia. I've been wanting to post for a while but wanted to say a lot and not has time!!

Ashley - fantastic news on the house. I'm so pleased for you both. We're also desperate to move but can't happen due to house prices. Love the pics of your kids on Facebook. You have a beautiful family & your DH is clearly a doting Daddy. 

Shradha - love your profile pic. Glad your appointment went well. Are you being seen more often now? Have you though about a birthing plan yet & packed your hospital bag. I'm so excited to see your baby. 

Patrice - don't take no s*** from the MIL. You're head of the house and don't let her forget it. I'm all for respecting our elders but I hate to be controlled. Where will you be training to be a mw? I would love to be a mw or nurse but I can't do bodily fluids!! I actually thought about becoming a radiographer or sonographer as there's little blood but I'm too old and we have too many commitments really to start prob 5 years of full time study. 

Msperry - times flying with your pregnancy. I don't know how you're being so patient in relation to your scan. Will you be finding out what you're having?

Coy - gorgeous picture. If you fancied something more obviously different you could add a fringe, maybe a seeing side fringe with layers to be a little more subtle (I'm not sure if fringe translates, you may call it bangs??!) we need some more pics of Aeryn and T & Kat. I love seeing your gorgeous girls. Can't believe you are wanting harder assignments. Give yourself a break lady!! :haha: is DH still encouraging a forth?!

Afm - Xander's loads better now. Back to sleeping as well thankfully! I'm not though, got myself a touch of insomnia I think and can't seem to fall sleep before 1am, feeling a crazy kind of tired!! DH has been working though & I don't sleep so well when he's not here. I'm hoping now he's back tonight I'll finally sleep properly tonight!! 

Our breast feeding journey is almost over. No booby snoozes and snacks during the day and as of last night no booby to sleep at night. I actually cried last night. I love the little boy Xander's growing into but giving up breastfeeding is really making me miss the early days! We're still doing a small feed when he wakes in the morning but I doubt that'll be lasting long. I'm on a serious diet now and think my supply will dry up very soon. 

On the diet, it's going great. I lost 4lb last week!!! I've really cut back but healthily. I'm also back on caffeine, my intolerance appears to have disappeared. I think the caffeine has speeded up my metabolism. I'm also doing Zumba on my wii everyday. I love it & Xander loves being in his door bouncer or ball pool watching me. I was actually thinking of you as I did 1 of routines this morning with a lot of lunge type moves, you love your lunges!

Xander is doing great. Finally rolling, although only front to back. He could do back to front if he wanted as he can get himself fully on his side exactly as he does when he goes front - back. I don't think he really wants to!! He's starting to try and commando crawl now, failing, but trying bless him. The cutest thing is he now holds his arms up when he wants to be picked up. He gives cuddles if we ask for 1. He loves his food & eats everything! he even had proper lumps in his dinner tonight (beef casserole made by Daddy) and loved it! He's a really happy little man with such character. I really am very smitten with my gorgeous boy!! :cloud9: :cloud9: 

Some recent pics:
The result of his first yogurt!
https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/ED5B4040-85E0-4265-8673-E62A5D4E0DD7-9664-000007FD690FE39E.jpg
Trying to encourage him to pull himself up on the sofa!! He won't yet but can stand there if I put him there. 
https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/D9EFD35A-42C5-458F-B210-72E5210EC80E-9664-000007FD654CC3D8.jpg
Mummy's tower that Xander knocked down about 10 seconds after the pic was taken!
https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/2FA4CFA2-FFAF-474F-A042-272369253545-9664-000007FD6248D1B3.jpg
After his bath tonight, I'm so tired in this pic. 
https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/F1F8F7D2-AE78-4CAB-BDFA-33F66C595CD7-9664-000007FD5DB29D8A.jpg


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-Glad everything is going well with the new house and all :happydance:

Laura-Yes, i told dh too that she is not going to take over whatsoever. This is my house and my rules and if she doesnt like it...well i guess she will have to talk to ehr daughter about moving in with her because Im a grown woman and if im old enough to get married, have children and been taking care of the household and my DH for years...im pretty sure I know what im doing and dont need her telling me what to do. Im going to train whever dh's duty station is. So im pretty much waiting on that. BTW, I love love love Xander's pics...he looks like his dad. I tell you they are definitely twins.

AFM, im cd9 today. I've been away because i have just been very tired and just talking to dh as much as possible also trying to just enjoy pampering myself. Also, i have been going out with my friend and just spending time with her as well so i been pretty busy. I had random spotting for a few hours yesterday. But it stopped the same day. Dont know what the cause is but im pretty sure it has something to do with the bcps. Im just ready to be done with the bcps if you ask me. I have been bleeding more with the pills than without. I dont know if thats a good or bad thing. Also, forgot to update about the hematologist. He said i am borderline anemic because my iron levels are at 25% and anemic will be 15% but he thinks its due to my long AFs. So i have to take iron supplements every day until my next appt and work from there. Also, found out dh has to get tested for the Hemoglobin C trait because if we both have it..then our baby will have a 25% chance of being anemic. So he has to get that done. But other than that everything has been going pretty good. Time is flying quickly. I am almost done with week 1 of month 3 bc packet :shock: So thats pretty good. Cant wait for the day I take that last pill and be done with it.


----------



## msperry1984

Laura love the pics and yes the wait is killing me but Feb will be here before I know it and yes we want to know the sex of the baby and still low on my weight 119 this morning as far as the heartbeat the Dr said it was fine but she didn't say what the rate was..less than 2 weeks for my next appt..Coy love your hair wish mine would grow that long..maybe add some high lights and some razored layers around the face to make those beautiful eyes pop even more..


----------



## shradha

I feel solid pull and heaviness in the lower belly whenever I get up from the bed or chair...I sometimes feel sharp pain....I can feel sudden change in my belly I mean can feel discomfort while sleeping.....Have packed baby's bag. Iouldnt shop much beforehand but have packed some towels, baby wipes, cream, baby nappies, baby hat, booties that I knitted, baby dress. I have to pack my bag. I hope this is ok-
Towel
Pads
Slippers
Dress
Feeding bras
Cream
Do I need anything else?I will have to stay in the hospital for 4 days if its a normal childbirth or 4 a week if c-section.....


----------



## shradha

Laura- thanx...... Babies grow up so fast..... Soon I will also be in your shoes......missing all the fun....:cry:..... Ohhhh my hormones....sorry!


----------



## SpudsMama

shradha said:


> I feel solid pull and heaviness in the lower belly whenever I get up from the bed or chair...I sometimes feel sharp pain....I can feel sudden change in my belly I mean can feel discomfort while sleeping.....Have packed baby's bag. Iouldnt shop much beforehand but have packed some towels, baby wipes, cream, baby nappies, baby hat, booties that I knitted, baby dress. I have to pack my bag. I hope this is ok-
> Towel
> Pads
> Slippers
> Dress
> Feeding bras
> Cream
> Do I need anything else?I will have to stay in the hospital for 4 days if its a normal childbirth or 4 a week if c-section.....

Snacks!! Lots and lots of snacks!! Shampoo? Er, a few pairs of big old knickers you won't mind throwing away afterwards if they're stained (although I still have mine because they were kept clean :blush:).


----------



## Grey Eyes

*Shradha-* I agree w/Emma, some extra comfy panties that will fit those huge pads aftterwards....maybe something to make you feel pretty :) like lip gloss, a comb, some hair pins....def some snacks. Right after birth I always need a Coke on ice and something salty like crackers :shrug: Peanut butter or other high protein snacks are good.

Cookies count :haha:

Ww, cn't believe you are so close! I remember your :bfp: announcement :hugs:

*Emma*- gorgeous pic of Phoebes! :thumbup: What a little smarty pants she seems! :cloud9:

*Laura*- aw, you are weaning....yep it takes getting used to but ou'll enjoy the freedom! I love the pics of Xander!! Keep'em coming! :thumbup:

*Ashley*- yay almost time to move in :thumbup: Do we get to see pics??

*Msperry*- getting exxcited for your scan! :happydance:

*Patrice*- I agree, don't take any crap or you'll get ran over! stand your grund :grr: lol

*AFM-* early day today, had errands to run...kids are bathed, dressed, fed, I have enough wood split for a week or so :thumbup: the promised snow storm hasn't hit yet....:shrug: maybe it'll miss us? Thinking of spending my day getting ahead on my school...

Plus thinking of telling my academic instructor to hit me with the hard stuff again. I miss my criminology and psychology!! :sad2: I want it back! lol...earth science is fun but soooo sedate...:haha:

Oh yeah- my attorney calls and says we have to tentatively set back my hearing/trial date--get this- because the police can't seem to get the "video" to the prosecutor for viewing! :saywhat: and the grocery stores star witness (the one who said "I wasn't there but saw the video a few days later" :roll: ) said the date was not convenient.

:roll:

AAAAaaargh!
There is a word for this..._*wishy-washy*_! :growlmad:


----------



## SLCMommy

As far as the house goes, we are waiting for the appraisal which will happen in middle of next week I believe. Lender legally has until the 22nd to fund the money. Legally, we have to close by the 31st. So hopefully the sooner, the best.

As for me....DH & I BD w/o protection today. I go online to see where Im at in my cycle...and im ovulation. oops! So, guess I'm in the TWW :)


----------



## Grey Eyes

SLCMommy said:


> As far as the house goes, we are waiting for the appraisal which will happen in middle of next week I believe. Lender legally has until the 22nd to fund the money. Legally, we have to close by the 31st. So hopefully the sooner, the best.
> 
> As for me....DH & I BD w/o protection today. I go online to see where Im at in my cycle...and im ovulation. oops! So, guess I'm in the TWW :)

Ooops! :haha: lol, it happens, right?! Are you charting?


----------



## Grey Eyes

*AFM-* It has been several days since I have been able to test bbt- usually Aeryn or Kat waking me up in the "I need Mom NOW" mode, lol! Anyway I tested this morning and thought for sure my temp would be up but :shrug: stupid low 97.1 :saywhat: Anyway I am currently 20 dpo or some silliness so I think the breastfeeding must be interfering in LH release? What do you chart readers think??


I am working out much harder now and it feels _AWESOME_!! I am following the January full body workout a fitness-competitor/friend gave me a few months ago plus dh showed me some extra moves to focus on delts and triceps that are pretty killer atm...:thumbup: So I am happy doing that :smug:

Last night dh and I talked about bodies and how it is unrealistic to think we can ever be just as we were in our late teens or early 20's. Men and women mature and have you noticed how bodies mature too> take John Travolta for instance (did someone just say "_*I'd love to*_"??:huh: lol) As men mature their muscles get "old" or heavier, harder, etc, and they lose that super slim look. So I told dh I think women must be the same way. 

At 38 (almost 40!!! aaahhh! lol) I have no unrealistic goals to look like I did as 105 pound 20 year old. I do however want to totally rock a bod - why not, right? Look out muscles, here I come :haha: :rofl: Dh ordered me to toss out the weight scale as my waist and butt and thighs are shrinking w/all the working out but my weight stays the same- depressing, right? Anyway he said muscles are heavier than fat so currently- no weight scale, lol.


----------



## shradha

Coy- I am impressed but it must be annoying sometimes to keep listening about the way you look.....here in India once you become a mommy you no longer take care of fitness....which is sad... You will find lots of plumpy moms here.... I was shocked when my dh was joking about my weight.... He indirectly told me that he didn't want a plumpy wife like his mom... In one way it's good coz I too don't want to be fat my entire life... I really admire you...the way you keep pushing yourself.....I may start my workout after a month... I will start by aerobics....I like dancing.... And crunches for my abs.... 

Ashley -you must be busy making all the arrangements of shifting to your new house....:thumbup:

Regarding the packing..yes I have added...shampoo, maternity panties, snacks, socks, yes....lip gloss, cream, powder, eye liner, comb, clips.... as I will be having a lot of visitors in the hospital....thanx friends


----------



## Steph32

HI PEOPLES!!!! How are you all doing?? I've kept in touch with some of you on FB, but wanted to see how Shradha, Patrice and Msperry were doing. Wow, much has changed here, and Shradha I get to see your pic now! Have you posted a belly pic? Can't believe you are almost there! I saw your list and looks very comrehensive. I think you're set!

Coy, are you TTC #4???????? Gorgeous pic by the way. 

Well AFM (or I should say AFU, as for us) things are going well, we've had several strings of viruses though, luckily not the bad flu that's going around though, knock on wood... but think we're in the clear for now. Brandon is happy and healthy, Laura had asked me on FB if I had started weaning and not quite. I was planning to, but when he got sick I delayed it... and then started thinking about if he really is ready because he can't sit up yet and he still chokes when being breastfed so I'm kind of scared that he may choke on food, even cereal. But I have everything ready- rice cereal, pears, carrots and squash... going to start with the cereal and see how he does... probably in the next week or so. Nicholas is doing well in school, making a lot of strides in his behavior and has amazingly settled down some. He is doing more writing and reading too, which is good and gets him to sit and stay in one place ;)

Gosh, I would ask the rest of you what's new but I will just have to go back a bit and read!!!!


----------



## Steph32

LOLOLOL It's been so long that even BNB was asking me to post something!!! :haha:


----------



## SpudsMama

Steph32 said:


> LOLOLOL It's been so long that even BNB was asking me to post something!!! :haha:

:rofl:

It's great to have an update from you Steph! It seems like your boys are coming on well :thumbup: I don't blame you for delaying Brandon's weaning, I did the same thing when Phoebe had her cold and I still haven't started yet. She's over it now and is showing a few signs of being ready but it doesn't feel right yet IYKWIM? :shrug:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies!

*Shradha*- a month would prob be too early to start working out...you'll prob still be bleeding, plus your tummy muscles need time to shift back in place. You are by no means fat! :growlmad: I saw your belly pic remember? :hugs: You look gorgeous! :thumbup:

*Steph, Emma, Laura*...re:weaning. I agree--delay! lol! They're still babies :cloud9: tho they love to grow up fast!! I will bf up to a year at least I think. Usually past but always include the rice cereal and veggies, fruits...

*Steph*- sounds awesome Nick is getting so interested in his reading and writing! Didn't you say he is somewhat of a burgeoning mathematician? :huh? :thumbup:


----------



## msperry1984

Hey ladies how is everyone...Laura glad to hear from you..I'm doing well..will be 4 months on Thursday yay and Dr appt next week getting closer to having my scan and we got a new house so we move in the 26 of this month lots of packing to do in a short amount of time but I love the new place its bigger and less in rent..so we can save for buying a house and once we get settled in the new place we can start buying baby things sh wants to wait to buy things till we have the scan and we know what we are having..


----------



## shradha

Steph- yay:happydance: good to see you:hugs:.. Yea have already posted 2 bump pics....I will be posting another one this week. can't believe I am coming close.... It was like yesterday I tested and got a BFP :winkwink:.... Time really flies.....happy to know everything is going good with you and the kids..... How is Brandon? Must have grown up.... Wanted to see his latest pic... 

Coy- yes you are right I guess after 2 months I will start. Thanx for the compliment:hugs:....I too will bf till baby is 1 year...

Msperry- yay for 4 months:happydance:.... Don stress too much while shifting...take care...

Have started going to the loo often.... Baby movements have lessen but the kicks are strong now. I guess now baby has less space to move around. I was reading that now baby sleeps most of the time... 
Question time- how much do we bleed post childbirth? Is it like heavy flow? Full day ? 
What happens to the umbilical cord? What is left behind inside us after the baby is cut?


----------



## lauraemily17

Hi Shradha - nothing should be left inside you tissue wise. The umbilical cord will be birthed with the placenta. I'm not sure what they do in India but in England they give you a hormone shot to speed up the delivery of the placenta as it can be dangerous if left to its own devices. Can cause a haemorrhage I believe, mind you I had a haemorrhage anyhow. They're not as scary as they sound. I lost a litre of blood and other than having really low blood pressure for the next 10 hours or so and needing some iron tablets as I became very anaemic it wasn't so bad. I think you need to be loosing a lot more for it to cause real problems, or I was lucky. 

In respect of bleeding, for me it was lighter than a period!! Quite light red blood and no clots like I get during AF. No AF pains. I was very surprised actually. It did however last for 6 weeks but it comes and goes during that time. It was prob about 5 days of proper bleeding then became lighter but would still be heavy sometimes, then just spotting sometimes. The cramps you might get tend to happen while nursing as it causes your uterus to contract back to its normal size it also therefore increases the bleeding. I'd often have some cramps and feel a gush when I stood up after nursing but nothing as bad as the first day of AF.


----------



## SLCMommy

No i wasnt charting....lol! It was kind of an oopsie. But im excited to see what happens next. I wont be sad if this month is a BFN since we are not ttc on purpose (LOL) and not all of the testing is done but if i do get a BFP we will be very happy. Nervous, since im seeming to lose my babies in 2nd trimester so we would be FX the entire nine months. If I am pregnant, I will tell you gals but nobody until i am at least 12 weeks. Cant wait to start to POAS. lol...I think thats the fun part!


----------



## Grey Eyes

*Msperry*- congrats on second tri lady! The new house sounds like a great opportunity, more space and saves money...Can't wait for your scan! :headspin: Keep us posted! :happydacne: I have not yet seen a bump pic :growlmad: but will toss out my guess.....I will venture to say, hm, my thought process is telling me girl just because of bd stats, but my heart is saying boy.

I'm gonna vote _*BOY!!! *_lol

*Shradha*- kudos to you for bf'ing! My nipples are fine for the first 2-3 days then be prepared for pain for about another 2 days, rub lots of lanolin, then it gets soOoo much better :winkwink: 
Re: bleeding post labor, umbilical cord, etc....
Once baby is born and doc cuts the cord (you don't feel it!) you will rest a moment or two while they tend to babes. Then either doc will massage your tummy some to get another contraction started or you will feel a light contraction start on its own. When you feel this start to gently push as you would when babes comes out. You will then "deliver" or push out the placenta. I delivered all of my placenta's naturally, just feels like a campy contraction then it's out. You will bleed quite heavy at that point and will be very messy of course :roll: but hospital should provide pads, etc. Once you regain some strength they will have you go wash your legs, etc and put on undergarments and pad :thumbup: Then rest! Afterward the bleeding: I bled like a heavy period for the first 2-3 days, then it lessened to light flow for a couple weeks. Then I wore just light liners for a week or so, then- back to normal :thumbup: No worries! The umbilical cord: as tradition my dh saves 7 inches of it but this is a Lakota Oglala tradition. In India- I am not sure. Usually it gets discarded with the placenta unless mother specifies otherwise. The umbilical cord on baby is clipped to within about 2 inches in length or so then pinned. It dries over a week's time and generally falls off. Doc says to clean the area with alcohol but we did not with Aeryn and it seemed to dry faster and fall off faster :shrug: which is awesome!
*
Laura*- how are you? I read a FB post about a spreadsheet? Are you back at work now?

*Ashley*- poas is def the fun part! And re:second tri....has doc suggested any reason for second tri mc's? What has research suggested? Try to relax and enjoy the 2WW :winkwink:


----------



## Grey Eyes

It's cc-ccold! :cold: It was -16 below zero last night. I just got back in from cutting wood and I am freezing :haha: Plus I bought some diesel to aid in fire starting :winkwink: I am getting lazy in my "old age" :haha: 

I checked with an hpt today- negative still :thumbup: but I am getting tons of (tmi) ewcm lately so I am going to go poas opk.....

Just eager to get my body back to "normal" whatever that is......


----------



## Grey Eyes

https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o611/greyeyes3/000_4403_zpsadc32f2d.jpg

And....very happy about her swing :)

https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o611/greyeyes3/Aeryn1122013_zpsbdab593b.jpg

Question...
Positive??
https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o611/greyeyes3/000_4418_zpse4f0f6f8.jpg


----------



## msperry1984

Grey Eyes said:


> https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o611/greyeyes3/000_4403_zpsadc32f2d.jpg
> 
> And....very happy about her swing :)
> 
> https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o611/greyeyes3/Aeryn1122013_zpsbdab593b.jpg
> 
> Question...
> Positive??
> https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o611/greyeyes3/000_4418_zpse4f0f6f8.jpg

coy looks like a positive to me is this a bfp or ovulation..


----------



## Grey Eyes

Def ov!! Phew!right?! lol....but I guess this puts me in 2ww again ... 8-[ lol! Plus ewcm past 4 days or so...will see if my temp goes up soon.


----------



## lauraemily17

Beautuful pics Coy. Definitely positive Opk. Has there been any BD recently too? I'm waiting for my body to get back to normal. I thought it had until I had a 24 day cycle last month :( I'm now temping to check ovulation. Re the spreadsheet, I was just helping DH out with his tax return. I'm crazy though as I really enjoyed doing it, lol!! I've started watching quiz shows and buying magazines with crosswords to challenge my mind a little. Especially my vocabulary and spelling which was bad before having a baby, now it's appalling! I'm not due back at work until June but am going to be doing around 1 day a month as keeping in touch days.


----------



## shradha

Coy and Laura - thank you so much for the every detail......actually right now I am a bit nervous..... :dohh: I know it's normal and everything will go fine but I can't help to imagine the situation:shrug:.... I have to get some heave duty pads... Had purchased only light ones for light flow.... The hospital normally don't give us good pads... 
Ahhhh this time we hardly had any winter season.... It was only a bit chilly in the night but not that bad to wear a sweater. Today from morning it's been so hot....

Ashley- I can understand....but we all are waiting for your :BFP: and pray you have healthy 9 months. 

Coy- your princess is a real darling....:kiss: I just love her sooo much!! I wonder what god has in store for me? A princess or a prince charming :winkwink:...
Nice pic in your avatar..... Did you try any new hairstyle? Ovulation testing.....that a positive.....


----------



## SpudsMama

Love the pics Coy! Def a pos opk :thumbup:

Laura if you want to challenge yourself a little had you thought about downloading any brain training apps? Or there's quiz game apps too, I'm always playing the chase :haha:


----------



## lauraemily17

Thanks for the tip Emma!! Countdown is downloading now!! I do actually have both brain training games on the Nintendo DS which I've only just remembered!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies! Weell had crampy tummy super early this morning so thinking ov? :huh: Plus my temp raised a tad- not a huge spike, but...:shrug: We have bd'd some this week so...8-[ lol!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Love the brain/exersize topic! I love to multi-task my brain and find I self-compute to a greater degree that way. When I am studying or pushing a deadline I usually have two pages with varying study topics open, a conversation (or 2 or 3) on FB and bnb going....keeps me sharp :winkwink: lol!


----------



## SpudsMama

You're the queen of multi tasking Coy! I'm incapable of doing two things at once :blush: :haha:


----------



## shradha

I am really worried right now....has anyone experienced like this...baby movements have reduced... Today baby has only kicked after breakfast...then till dinner nothing....I am freaking out......


----------



## SpudsMama

It can be normal Shradha, baby will start to run out of room the closer you get to your due date. But if you're really worried and you don't feel anything call the doc :thumbup:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Shradha- yep, normal. I agree w/Emma. This has happened in all 3 of my pregnancies. Babes is constricted plus sleeping longer periods as (s)he grows. But yes-anytime you are worried call your doc. They'll listen to HB and you'll feel better :) :hugs:


----------



## lauraemily17

Shardha - if you're worried then get it checked out. It's not uncommon but there's no harm at all on checking all is ok. During my many visits to our hospital because if my blood pressure I saw lots if ladies in because movement had reduced. The baby was fine for all of them but the mw's always told them they did the right thing in going. 

Coy - that is some serious multitasking!! I used to be a great multi tasker but since having Xander I find it impossible. I can't even watch TV and be on BnB successfully. It's really annoying!! I think I am about to ovulate as well. Also having lower back ache, like dull period pains and its cd12 for me, based on my recent short cycles then its about right to O. I'm trying to temp when I remember as well so hopefully I'll see an increase. There's no chance of a bfp though, we've been careful, well, nearly had an oopsie a few days ago, I'm glad it was just an almost. I don't want to be pregnant during our holiday in May!!

Funny though, I'm sat here watching a brilliant show, one born every minute about child birth. It follows the birth, all the gory details. One of them was so similar to mine, a back labour, just minus the drama of being induced. Watching it has for the first time brought back all the memories of the pain. The awful pain in my lower back and pressure with the pushing contractions. The baby was also sooo much like Xander. Really alert and only a couple of ounces heavier. What do I feel while watching it? That I desperately want to do it again. I want another teeny munchkin so badly!! I'm also kindof terrified at having a teeny munchkin and a bigger munchkin but that won't stop me!! Role on May & TTC!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Laura- so you are planning to ttc in May? :thumbup: Awesome! :happydance:


_Little Miss loves her bathtime_!!

https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o611/greyeyes3/000_4433_zps211f1cbd.jpg


----------



## SpudsMama

Grey Eyes said:


> _Little Miss loves her bathtime_!!
> 
> https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o611/greyeyes3/000_4433_zps211f1cbd.jpg

And I love her towel!! :rofl: Phoebe is almost too big for her hooded towels :shock: I can't decide between finding more that are larger or just using our ordinary bath towels :shrug: For such a dinky looking baby she's actually quite big, she's in 6-9 months clothes already and she's not even 5 months old yet! :wacko:


----------



## Grey Eyes

What's up with the sizing?! :wacko: lol! Aeryn is only almost 3 months and wearing 6 mo clothes! Aaargh! Totally blew my planning to heck :haha:


----------



## shradha

Thank you friends........I was really scared....in fact I was in tears....was talking and rubbing my belly but nothing....I was thinking to visit the doctor in the morning.... At about 1 am I told dh to talk to the baby..of lately he is so stressed up with his work that he hardly has time to talk... So he started talking and rubbing my belly as to my surprise.. Baby responded with two kicks......I was so happy.....that I didn't mind if baby had only kicked twice....then I could hear the HB when I touched my belly...it was so assuring..... Today morning I could feel some movements....so now I am at ease... Thank you so much...you were all there for me yesterday night......I couldn't sleep I kept checking on your replies.....

Coy- your princess is a heart stealer.... I liked her towel...its so cute!! Must get one for my LO. It's nice that she is growing well.....even my SIL's son is wearing clothes 7 months at 2 months..... I admire your stamina.....you are indeed a super mom...I wish I had 40% of your strength......


----------



## shradha

Laura- wow.....TTC in may......time is flying..... So happy for you....


----------



## msperry1984

Ok ladies have to rant..I've been a little depressed lately sh and I have had our issues but I don't know if its me or he's not happy with me seems like no matter what I do I don't get any positive attention from him just sarcastic remarks or the feeling he's always upset with me.today he didn't bother to text or talk to me on his breaks ok I was a little annoyed he couldn't find time for but understand he's at work..so when he gets home I say how's was your day he said fine I said I didn't hear from you on your breaks at all then nothing no reply like he didn't hear me..so I asked did you hear me then he says I had a stressful day..so then sit down for dinner with the kids he did not eat with us then I went to work..while at work I text him see how his night is and then I dent him a text about the wedding because we are not yet officially married I asked if he wanted to do it before or after the baby comes he said I don't care then says that I need to pay for his ring first which I have him on christmas I told him I was taking care of it already then he says I didn't know you paid such and such for it and charged it and that he took a year to pay my ting off and didn't use credit so I told him I paid half for it and charged the rest foes it really matter just feel like I don't do anything right by him like I don't make him happy and he never seems to want to spend any time with me.. :(


----------



## shradha

Msperry- I can understand the stress that you are going through...:hugs: specially now when we need the love and care of our partner. My dh of lately seems to be so moody and worked up that he rarely talks to me. And when I confront him he starts finding fault in me.... It's so annoying... Today i finally confronted him. Now that my mom is not here ( she has gone back ) I feel so lonely..... I start talking to my baby.... You have to emotionally talk to him and know what's troubling him......then once he opens up tell him you need him more than normal. You are bearing his child and he needs to give you time......


----------



## SLCMommy

msperry- So sorry about you abd your partner. If you dont mind me asking....why woukd you ttc on purpose without being married? I hope that didnt come across as rude, im honestly just curious. Even though marriages go to crap, without being married its easier for a guy to walk away. Sorry if this seems like im prying, but since I feel like were all honest and non-judemental I can ask that. Now im worried i might have came off stronger than what my intentions were! :) Men can be jerks!


----------



## SLCMommy

posted but doesnt look like it went through so here i go again. AFM im still in the tww. No updates as of the late!


----------



## msperry1984

SLCMommy said:


> msperry- So sorry about you abd your partner. If you dont mind me asking....why woukd you ttc on purpose without being married? I hope that didnt come across as rude, im honestly just curious. Even though marriages go to crap, without being married its easier for a guy to walk away. Sorry if this seems like im prying, but since I feel like were all honest and non-judemental I can ask that. Now im worried i might have came off stronger than what my intentions were! :) Men can be jerks!

no problem.. well we had been planning the marriage for some time now and were waiting on getting our rings and some other things but when we found out that i had fertility issues we wanted to start trying since we didn't know for sure how long it may take to conceive..well it has taken us almost two years and we previously had plans for our wedding to be back in sept but those plans fell through due to financial reasons and the wedding stuff being so expensive and we are paying for everything then we changed the date to march and now we are moving so i was hoping still for march but not sure now how things will play out..he's a passive aggressive person and ir seems the more i seem to try and resolve things and confront him the worse i make things and he crawls deeper into his shell of silence.. i saw a friend today that is married to a man with the same type of personality and she helped me understand some things but i still have a lot on my plate to deal with and it doesn't help that i am naturally an emotional person and even more so now that i am preggers.


----------



## Grey Eyes

*Shradha*- how are you and babes 2night??


----------



## shradha

Coy- you are online today...caught you...yay:happydance:


----------



## shradha

It's morning here.....baby is moving better today...from the time I woke up baby is moving like a wave..... I feel good....2 days were bad....not much of movements or kicks:cry:..... Sometimes I feel so scared.....really have taken so much of care all these days and have tried everything while TTC that I just want my baby to be healthy and good..... I am all alone at home.... Really need someone to talk.... I feel pricey poking all day.... Yesterday night I had a bad dream..after that I Couldn't sleep.....I was alone at home....I went for a bath and I saw my plug.... Then suddenly I saw a piece of placenta.....I screamed....I wore a dress and took the car to the hospital......awwwww it was so bad


----------



## Grey Eyes

Shradha- pregnancy brings with it very vivid dreams! I had my share :winkwink: Totally normal. And yes, babes is getting cramped in there- I mean, you are in your 35 week! Another week and you'll be considered full term :happydance: Not long now. Do you have a plan for hospital? First time labors are generally slow and they advise "don't rush to hospital" but my Teagen was my first and was only 4 hours, so :shrug: It will probably feel like bad AF cramps to start. My water never broke but every woman is different. I should write my labor story and post it so you can read it. Nothing to be afraid of in labor! I think what I stressed most about:

*1)* can I handle the pain? (Sheesh- women are extremely pain tolerant! No problem there...)

*2)* Will baby get stuck? (That's what doctors and C-sections are for :thumbup: so no worries!)

*3)* Will I have time to get to hospital? (Your body warns you either with cramping or water breaking so no worries!)


AFM- I hae to take Teagen in for a throat culture today...her throat is a bit better but still some white spots, now Kat has come down with it! So we are going to test T for both of them...Kat is so ornery there's no way she'd open her mouth for a swab :roll: lol! The lab tech is going to test for thrush too :thumbup: So Kat labored in her breathing all night-- swollen tonnsils I guess?-- so I was up all night watching her :sleep: I am tired today but my Super-Mom Powers have kicked in :haha: Hopefully they will hold me til bed-time tonight :sleep: lol


----------



## msperry1984

hello ladies hope all is well with everyone and babes..coy i always love seeing those beautiful baby pics she's got your pretty bug eyes..

AFM- not sure but i think my body and this baby has things backwards.. cause my ms has started to get me now.. since i haven't been able to eat as much at one sitting and smells have been getting to me more before i would just get the nausea and no v omitting and now i have hard dry heaving and have had some v omitting no fun..and my weight is still low so wondering if my dr will say anything about it or not..


----------



## Grey Eyes

Msperry- I gots bug eyes? :sad1: JK!~ LOL All my girls have those big gorgeous eyes...usually brown though from their papa :winkwink:

Re: ms....Yep, it gets us eventually! :thumbup: It doesn't last too long though! Can't wait for your appointment!


----------



## Grey Eyes

What a day so far! So Teagen and I go to the lab and they take a swab of her throat. Then we are told it's going to be a minimum of 3 days til we can get a report back unless they have to send it out of state for further testing...so since its the weekend coming up we are looking at probably Monday :growlmad: Anyway THEN we get a call from the pediatrician that he has prescribed a medicine for Kat. So I go pick that up. Then I give her a dose (it is a liquid) which she has never had trouble with before but because her butt-sister is standing there making gagging noises just to annoy her Kat pukes all over the kitchen floor.

:roll:

Then she tries to run to the bathroom and pukes in the hallway.

:roll: 

So...I clean and Lysol the kitchen, get out the carpet cleaner and clean the hallway...Aeryn wakes up and starts to scream :dohh: Kat knocks over the cold coke I bribed her with so that starts to drip all over the counter. So I run to clean that up when I notice...the coffee pot (which was in "clean" mode) was leaking _*hot water *_all over the damned place!

:dohh: :dohh: :dohh:

So I cleaned that. I made Kat take her medicine anyways :smug: lol! Ahhhh! 

*Some days*.


----------



## shradha

Thanx coy :hugs:...you are absolutely right...I am thinking about all what you have said.... I am planning to shift to my mom's house in 10 days....the hospital is close by and the roads are better. Waiting for my mom to come back and help me squaring up the house....before I leave.. Its in a mess:dohh:... Have emptied one cupboard to keep babes clothes and stuff. Have told dh to buy a cradle and a cot after the birth so that when we get home in a week from the hospital everything is set. There is only one problem...incase you don't hear from me for more than a day then I must be in hospital....as my phone is not connected to BAB I won't be able to get in touch....if the contractions start I will try to come online And ping you all.....I would be in hospital for a week....it's getting close...I somehow feel that I will have my baby before the DD...someway in the 2nd week of feb.... Actually I want an aquarius born just like dh....dh birthday is on 13th feb.... But you can never say..... I am finding it difficult to sleep on sides.... I get pricks and pains.....lying down is a big problem....


----------



## shradha

Msperry- you have been lucky to have ms so late....I got mine within 5 weeks....it was bad..... Smell in particular...couldn't eat anything..... Don't worry it will go away..... Regarding weight....you need to eat well coz baby needs all the nutrition from your body...... I too gain about 1/2 kg per month in my first 5 months...then it increased to 1 kg in 6 th month.....then nothing in 3 weeks.....I was worried so I starting lots of fruits and veggies and just in a week I gained 1 kg..... Now I am nearing 8 months I don't know how much I have gained.....


----------



## shradha

Coy- so sad ....how r your babies doing? Poor T :hugs:....it was cleaning time the whole day ..... Thank god you are a supermom....:winkwink:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Wow, re:my hectic lifestyle :laugh2: I am concentrating more on organizing stuff. I realized after babes was born I lost control of my children :/ lol! I think I have been too focused on Aeryn and just let the dd's get away with stuff? Anyway- drill sergeant mom is back :gun: lol! Teagen is currently sitting at the table working on her grammar and language usage and Kat is sitting in my office with me quietly practicing writing her lterrs :shock: Wow :shrug: Anyway I am def going to keep this up :haha: I expect them (especially T) to come up with some kind of retribution but I am ready for it :bodyb: lol

Last night was AWESOME. I put dd's to bed early, dh went to bed, and Aeryn went to sleep :shock: so I had a total of 15 minutes to just sit on the couch and I sipped a mug of hot tea with honey and had a piece of toast with honey and watched the new Sherlock Holmes series....in a darkened living room with the crackling fire :cloud9: Ahhh. Anyway I had the whole hour but it got interrupted once by T needing to be re-tucked into bed :haha: and poor Kat had a bad dream. Other than that- :thumbup:

Today I am working on a team assignment regarding pollution. I really enjoy earth sciences but I am eager to get back to what challenges me. Can't wait! I am sure I'll be kicking my own pants, lol!


----------



## shradha

Today I finally started cleaning my messy room.....at the end of the day I was satisfied but then I noticed my belly is drooping down..... I think it is just matter of time.... Mom is coming and we have decided to shift to mom's place on Tuesday....as there is no Internet connection becoz the house is locked, I won't be online for few days but mom has applied for Internet connection so i will be back in few days to chat. I don't know why I am getting nervous :shrug:....

Coy- wow good to see you back in form.... Happy and having some free time...


----------



## Grey Eyes

shradha said:


> Today I finally started cleaning my messy room.....at the end of the day I was satisfied but then I noticed my belly is drooping down..... I think it is just matter of time.... Mom is coming and we have decided to shift to mom's place on Tuesday....as there is no Internet connection becoz the house is locked, I won't be online for few days but mom has applied for Internet connection so i will be back in few days to chat. I don't know why I am getting nervous :shrug:....
> 
> Coy- wow good to see you back in form.... Happy and having some free time...

Oooo, baby is dropping! Yay! No need to be nervous- ya got this covered Shradha, you will do awesome! Don't expect it all at once, take it bit by bit :winkwink: :hugs:


----------



## Grey Eyes

AFM- I started cardio today, I will try to jog or run every day when I can...unless it is -20 F that is! :cold: lol Aeryn has a late morning nap for 2 hours or so, so I'll try to nab that slot :winkwink: Then lifting weights in the evenings and stretching...hopefully I can get in shape soon...

My bbt spiked high this morning...8-[ lol!


----------



## lauraemily17

That's a nice chart Coy!! I don't think it's going to take long for you to get back in shape somehow. I'm loving my morning Zumba. 

Re your chart, are you temping at the same times? I'm a little worried as I appeared to have my usual temp dip when I think I ovulated, I also had some cramps and Ewcm, but my temp hasn't increased as I expected. It's just gone back to pre O temps when it should be a lot higher. I struggling to test at the sane time each morning though and when i do it's really early which i guess night be affecting them. I'm worried my progesterone levels are buggered, that or I didn't actually ovulate which is even worse :( 

Shradha - you're so close to meeting Lo. Those last few weeks are hard, accept all the help you can so you can rest.


----------



## Grey Eyes

I try to test bbt at same time each day but what with being wakened throughout with babes and Kat do what I can :haha:


----------



## shradha

Coy- working out yay.... 

From the past few days I can't sleep at night...these pricking and poking are bad....mom was telling me it can be contraction pain....did you all experience like this ?


----------



## lauraemily17

I started to get some mild AF cramps around 36 weeks. A couple of times at night it almost felt like 1 or 2 mild contractions. It didn't happen very often though. A couple of times a week. What do they feel like?


----------



## lauraemily17

Figured out why my temp hasn't gone up, I hadn't actually ovulated. I've been having Ewcm for about 6 days, well prob more on the watery side but today have had a massive glob of the stuff!! I'm guessing I've ovulated today or will do very soon, also getting some aches in my tummy. This is all new to me as its about 4 days later in my cycle than it used to be and I never ever had Ewcm until 2 months ago!! Lets see if my temp goes up and I have a good Lp!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Shradha- define "pricking"---do you mean like AF cramping but mild? If so yes- that can be beginning contractions. If it is tightening w/o pain theseare prop BH contractions. Totally normal - all of it- at this late stage! :thumbup:

Laura- do you have a FF chart yet? If so I can't find it in your sig....My temp spiked this morning again. I compared to last month- 6 po had a huge spike in temp 2 days later- AF. So we will see in a day or so what I get :shrug:


----------



## shradha

You both have started bbt.....buti can't see your charts? 
Sometimes I feel pain like AF which stays for few seconds and goes....generally at night....I find by lower belly pulling, heavy and feel uneasy....I actually can't shift from side to straight position....my legs can't move..... Finally yesterday after 5 days I could sleep for few hours...thank god I needed that sleep .was getting crazy..... I am going to ask the doctor tom.....


----------



## lauraemily17

You poor thing not being able to sleep Shradha. Yu may have a bit of SPD, do you have pain in your hips/pelvis when you're lying down and try to turn over in bed?

My ovulation chart is now in my signiture, just click on it. Fertility friend has ovulation daown as CD13 for me which is what I had previously thought but my temps just aren't high enough. We'll see if they go up in the next few days.


----------



## msperry1984

Good morning ladies.. well only 3 days till my dr appt.. and only 6 days till we move..im very sluggish today got home about 530 and took me a little bit to fall asleep and woke up at 1030 im tired need more sleep..still have no energy half the time and if i dont get at least 8 hours of sleep and a nap during the day i feel aweful..really would have thought being in the second tri things with energy would get better..still wondering and waiting if there's possibly more than one in there.. and getting impatient waiting to have my scan..why do they have to wait sp long..everyone has been asking me why i haven't had one..my cousin even asked me why i haven't had one yet she just found out she is preggers and she's already had a scan done and is only weeks now.. ugh the waiting game sucks...as far as my weight still haven't gain any yet but im hoping will catch it will catch up soon..


----------



## Grey Eyes

*Shradha*- I think all of this pulling is normal, you will be oversensative as it is all new :thumbup: Re:bbt. Mychart is listed as "My Ovulation Chart" below my signature...if you click it should bring it up.

*Msperry*- yay, getting closer!!!!

*Laura-* how are you feeling?

*Emma* - :hi:

*Patrice*- I miss you! :sad2: lol

*Ashley*- glad things are going well for you -when do you move in!!???

*AFM*- had another good morning...I have decided when I first get up to don my gym clothes that way when Aeryn takes her long morning nap I can go run or jog! :thumbup:...w/o having to change. Time savers are important, lol...so I went for a run this morning, did my weight routine, made breakfast for everyone, had my protein shake....now getting dd's squared away on school...

I am thinking if I have time trying to finish up my garage so i can pull out my weight bench set...it was looking pretty darn good in there this fall then dh decided to "help"...anyway a huge pile of unidentifiable "stuff" needs to get tossed so I get my room back! He used my weight bench set to *PILE THINGS ON*!!! *NNnnooo*oo!!! Aaargh!!! :loopy: lol!


----------



## lauraemily17

Pretty rubbish today. Haven't lost a single pound in weight this week :( I'll spare you my full hissy fit that is in my journal!! I've cut down loads, I'm doing good quality cardio every morning, I just don't understand it. Really starting to think there's something else going on. Any of you know anything about an under active thyroid? Didn't you have some thyroid issues Shradha? I guess reading what you do Coy there is more I could do so I'll have to make more effort. Running is actually something I'm going to start with my best mate when the snows gone. How far do you run Coy? 

Xander is still having trouble teething. It's starting to get worse again, he woke up last night crying in pain. Thankfully some ibuprofen and cuddles had him back to sleep again in 20 minutes. 

On a positive I think we've found Xander's nursery having seen another today, made the first we saw look even better!! Oh and it appears my boy will eat anything. He actually ate un puréed chilli tonight and loved it!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> Pretty rubbish today. Haven't lost a single pound in weight this week :( I'll spare you my full hissy fit that is in my journal!! I've cut down loads, I'm doing good quality cardio every morning, I just don't understand it. Really starting to think there's something else going on. Any of you know anything about an under active thyroid? Didn't you have some thyroid issues Shradha? I guess reading what you do Coy there is more I could do so I'll have to make more effort. Running is actually something I'm going to start with my best mate when the snows gone. How far do you run Coy?
> 
> Xander is still having trouble teething. It's starting to get worse again, he woke up last night crying in pain. Thankfully some ibuprofen and cuddles had him back to sleep again in 20 minutes.
> 
> On a positive I think we've found Xander's nursery having seen another today, made the first we saw look even better!! Oh and it appears my boy will eat anything. He actually ate un puréed chilli tonight and loved it!!



"My boy will eat anything" ??!! :haha: Aw, I love Xander!!

Re:weight loss. If you are worried about your thyroid I'd def have it checked, but bear in mind--as you work out, change diet, etc, you may hit what seems to be a plateau---and it's damned frustrating! I'm gonna pop into your journal and read the full hissy there! :winkwink: Also- I completely stopped using my weight scale because even though I was working out hard etc my weight _*stayed the same*_!! Aaargh! right?!
Well dh reminded me as I build muscle it is going to burn the fat but muscle is heavy- so I quit using the scale. Now I use a measure tape :thumbup: I measured my thighs, waist, hips, and bust- wrote it down...in a few weeks I do it again and compare.

I am not sure how far I run...I get my heart rate up and keep it there for just 10 minutes or so for now untilmy endurance increases:thumbup: Gotta be careful as our roads are icy and it's c-c-cold! :cold:

Right now my newest buddy is my speed pac dumbbell set :cloud9: Just 13 pounds on each bell and I can alter that. I do triceps, biceps, shoulders, and forarm...then I use them w/squats and lunges too.

What type of food do you eat? I am trying to lessen my heavy "mixed carbs" like bread (I cheat once in a while :haha:) etc and concentrate on protein shake, chicken, veggies, etc...


----------



## Grey Eyes

*AFM*-


Sssooo...we bd'd *6 and 4 days before *and the _*very early morning of *_FF's proclaimed ovulation day...I expected temp to drop and AF to show up today but my temp actually went UP some again..and I am currently 8dpo.


............8-[.............................8-[.............................8-[.................


----------



## shradha

ladies just came to say i am still hanging on......hope u all r fine...


----------



## Grey Eyes

Shradha- o you are so close! :thumbup: My first dd came 3 weeks early, so :shrug: I'm going to go look up when full moon is and start making my predictions!! :haha: O and we need a side view bump pic so we can vote :pink: or :blue: yay!! :winkwink:


----------



## Grey Eyes

*AFM- *well the "chicken case" got dismised this morning! yay! Now worried I can't get back my atty fees...? 

Oh, and my temp spiked up to 98.2 w/pink tinge cm this morning.....:shrug: I have no clue! :haha: currently 9dpo...


----------



## mzswizz

Hello ladies. I know I have been gone awhile. I have been handling alot house wise and family wise lately. Currently, I am on cd10 and is still bleeding. I went to the doctor on the 22nd and she has switched me to Generess Fe which is a higher dose birth control. I start taking that Sunday :thumbup: Hopefully, this will help out rather than this current BCP. Also, update about DH. Well he they have officially gave him his new rating and contract. So no more submarines for him :happydance: He is leaving Connecticut on February 1st to go to his "A" school for his new rate which is AM (Aviation Structural Mechanic). And the best part of it all is that his "A" School is in Pensacola, FL which is around 5-6 hours away. So I can make weekend trips to go see him :happydance: Also, he is only going to be there for 41 days and then after that..he will be shipped off to his official duty station which is where we will be living. So around March..we should be moving to our new home :thumbup: My MIL moved in on Monday night and I must say..we wasnt getting along well at all. She called my DH to complain about me and he told me so I was very pissed and he was too. He feels as if she is trying to cause division just because she is going through her situation and we both dont like it and he said he would stop dealing with his mom if she continues on the path she is on. Well, I finally sat down and talked to her so she can understand who runs this house and that Im not going to be bossed around. The conversation didnt really get us anywhere but at the end of the day, I can say I tried. I told DH about the conversation and he is proud of me and now understands that his mom is just as stubborn as can be and he keeps informing me that Im going to be leaving soon and is thankful that I wont have to put up with her for long which makes me happy too. March will be here in no time :happydance: So thats whats been going on with DH and I.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice- start charging her rent! :laugh2: Then maybe w/money involved she'll be more respectful??:huh:...doubtful tho..Come on March!! :happydance:


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-LOL thats funny. I spoke to her and ever since the talk, she hasnt been here since lol. I guess she is at her sister's house.


----------



## msperry1984

Well had my Dr appt everything went well the Dr was not concerned with my weight she said it was fine for now but would like me to gain 2-4 pounds by my next visit on Feb 22..and we have our ultrasound in 2 weeks yay..any guesses if its a boy or girl..I think its a boy but kinda hoping for a girl..


----------



## SpudsMama

msperry1984 said:


> Well had my Dr appt everything went well the Dr was not concerned with my weight she said it was fine for now but would like me to gain 2-4 pounds by my next visit on Feb 22..and we have our ultrasound in 2 weeks yay..any guesses if its a boy or girl..I think its a boy but kinda hoping for a girl..

I'll say :blue: Just a simple guess though and I'm usually (always) wrong :haha:


----------



## msperry1984

Wondering if my ticker is off cause I'm 17 weeks but maybe its going by fetal age idk but my other ticker I have on my phone says 160 days to go..hummm


----------



## Grey Eyes

*Patrece*- well, you got it done girl! :thumbup: Mama says, mama rules :winkwink:

*Msperry*- yay! Always great to hear of a good appointment! did they let you listen to hb? And I'm going to vote...hmmm....lemme think...well you were trying for awhile so bd'ing often I guess? So :spermy: might've been waiting....I'm going to vote :pink:!!


----------



## msperry1984

Grey Eyes said:


> *Patrece*- well, you got it done girl! :thumbup: Mama says, mama rules :winkwink:
> 
> *Msperry*- yay! Always great to hear of a good appointment! did they let you listen to hb? And I'm going to vote...hmmm....lemme think...well you were trying for awhile so bd'ing often I guess? So :spermy: might've been waiting....I'm going to vote :pink:!!

Coy- yes heard the hb it sounded great nice and strong..Dr didn't say how many bpm but I was happy with it this time nice and clear.. well that's a tie so far for voted 4 for girl and four boy..only 2 weeks count down..oh and I move tomorrow excited but will be exhausted especially since I work tonight and tomorrow night.


----------



## lauraemily17

I am nearly always wrong so vote boy in the hope you get the girl you want!!! So there's definitely just the one?!?! 2 weeks will fly by!

That's fab news that the case was thrown out Coy. I hope you can get your money back. I see AF came. It does look like you're ovulating though on your chart which is great if you're TTC again. My temp finally went up, not sure if it stayed up as not been able to temp for the last few days. Judging my symptoms I think af will arrive any day though making either a stupid short Lp or I ovulated earlier when my temp dipped but my progesterone is pants that's why it took so long to rise. Think I'm getting a rough reality check on our chances of conceiving sooner this time. Took 8 months for our first bfp last time so with us not starting until the end of May I don't think they'll be a bfp this year :( 

Good to hear from you Patrice. That's wonderful that DH is coming back to Florida. At least you can get away from the MIL every weekend then!!


----------



## shradha

Hi!!!!!!!! I miss being with you all.....just came to check on hubby....he is having some work pressure.....hopefully things will get soughted out soon... .when i spoke to him on phone he wasnt sounding good so I just came by.... he is really worried and stressed. His BG is high..so I have decided to stay here for 2 days and then tell him to accompany me to my mom's house. 

Coy- pics...yes i am posting.....happy that your court case went away.... temps are high..... how are the babies?

Patrice- hi!!!!!!!!!!!! nice to see you you back.....

msperry- yay.....it must have been great to hear the HB...I remember mine....I was in tears....its a special moment. I am bad in guessing but still I predict......BOY


----------



## Grey Eyes

Yay! Nice to hear from you Shradha I have been thinking about you! :hugs: How high is dh's BG?? Is he on insulin injections?


----------



## msperry1984

Well 10 days and counting..I'm thinking there's only one bean in there but sh would like 2..and finally getting my baby bump..now just waiting to start feeling baby move..and the scan..still haven't shopped for baby yet but will start after we find out what it is..oh so I read an article the other day about the first scan that most women have (except me haha) in the first trimester to determine due date and that if the placenta is on the right its a boy and if its on the left its a girl and the follow up ultrasound at 28-22 weeks showed a 98% accuracy..thought that was some neat info..wish I would have had a scan already but for anyone TTC keep that in mind..


----------



## lauraemily17

My placenta was on the left and I had a boy! It's another myth I'm afraid.


----------



## msperry1984

lauraemily17 said:


> My placenta was on the left and I had a boy! It's another myth I'm afraid.

Boo..well it was a good read at least lol...


----------



## SpudsMama

I haven't got a clue what side mine was on :shrug:


----------



## Grey Eyes

So, I weighed the other day on my bathroom scale and it says I weigh 117...which is 5 pounds less than when I got preggo with Aeryn. AND I measured my waist today and I have losta whole inch in the last 10 days! :happydance: Not sure if that is significant in the whole scheme of fitness atm but I am happy about it :winkwink: Problem is now my clothes are once again transitional...so I am digging trying to find something that's not too tight making me feel fat and not so loose I feel saggy and frumpy :sad1: I got problems, right? :winkwink: lol!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Not sure on the whole placenta issue....I can't remember what side mine was on, just that it was low :huh:....


----------



## SpudsMama

I've just realised that it's been over 2 years now since I started this thread :shock:


----------



## SLCMommy

AF came on the 24th. So, i'm totally out for January.... 

well, onto next time.


----------



## shradha

Hi everyone.... now m in my moms home...waitg for internet connection...its tuf typing in mob...sorry for the mistakes..... I m fine...waitg.. got doct appt on monday... 
Coy... dh bg is high but better...giving tablets thrice a day ...no injections.

My placanta is on the left.....


----------



## lauraemily17

You are soooo close now Shradha!! I'm so excited for you! Can't remember what I predicted previously but what I predict now is girl!


----------



## Grey Eyes

*Shradha*- I agree with Laura, I am guessing girl!!! :pink: and :hugs: I cant wait to see that gorgeous little face :cloud9: You will do wonderfully, watch :winkwink: No worries, don't let yourself stress! Keep us posted when you can.

*Laura*- hows that little man? He's so beautiful, I want to squeeze him! :haha: How did your run go the other day?

*Msperry*- how are you feeling?

*Emma*- love the pics of Phoebes you are always posting in your thread- so smart and straight, I love the way she sits :haha: I showed dh hoew tall she sits, so perfect :)

*Patrice*- hi lady, hope all is well! Not long now before you get to settle permanantly with dh again :thumbup:

Ashley- I saw your FB post a few days ago--you go girl! You have every right to feel angry, pissed, whatever, folks shouldn't expect you to put on a happy face if thatis not what you are feeling :hugs: Fx'd for the house btw, hiope all is going according to your wishes on that deal (as long as it doesn't mean exploding in flames! lol!) sounds like you've been having some headaches with it :nope: Aaargh, nothing is ever easy, right???

*AFM-* sitting here exhausted...Aeryn is nursing and chuckling simultaneously...:shrug:...I guess milk makes her happy :haha: Funny baby. Dh and I have had a couple verrrrry long wakeful nights. Kat has decided to wake screaming in middle of night again :nope: and is hopelessly inconsolable. I end up turning on all the lights and having to really raise my voice to get her to wake up. I sat w/her last night until 1:30 am trying to figure out what is going on. Finally got it figured. Her big sister has been reading scary stories to her :growlmad: like the murderous Blluebeard who strangled all his wives and hung their bodies :shock: and to top it off "Wolfman" that was made back in the 40s (I guess?) in black and white came on tv last night...well T wanted to atch it and I said "absolutely not!" and turned the television off. Then I said its time for bed and went to change Aeryn's diaper...when I got back T had turned the tv back on :trouble: and poor 3 year old Kat got to see "the dogs biting and biting him then HIS FACE CHANGED TO A WOLF!!! and he went hunting PEEEOOPPLLEE!!" Poor little girl :nope: I am quite upset w/her big sissy today.

AND someone stuck another one of my truck tires the other dday :roll: Getting expensive and VERY annoying....

Anyway, chugging black coffee as I have a final assignment today then Superbowl! :headspin: Yay! Hope I make it :huh: lol


----------



## Grey Eyes

BTW...Emma, you were mentioning sizing the other day...I was digging through the closet and pulled out some of Aeryn's new outfits in 6-9 months. She is 3 months old and THEY FIT!! :wacko: I guess she is long, she's not fat :shrug:


----------



## mzswizz

Hey ladies..just a quick update. I am currently on new BCPs. She has given me a higher dosage BCP called Generess FE. They stopped the bleeding within2 days of taking them :thumbup: I've been doing pretty good with them so far. DH landed in Pensacola, FL on Friday. And I am going to go see him on Feb. 15th-19th. Im going to drive there by myself. So its going to be a mini road trip and a first for me. Our 7 yr anniversary is on the 18th so atleast we can spend it with each other. He will be in Pensacola for school for 3 months and then we will be moving to his permanent duty station :thumbup: Cant wait for that. Also, I dont know what cd i am on right now :shrug: Hvent really been keeping track at all because i been pre occupied with everything else. I will be taking the new BCPs for 3 months and then im off of them. And once im off...its ttc time. So im excited. DH is ready and so I am. I just hope it works though.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice- wow time is flying! Bet you'll have fun on your roadtrip :winkwink:

*
AFM-* O my gosh, I actually slept last night! :shock: lol! I had trouble going to sleep because I kept creeping in to check on the girls...just an odd night I guess? Anyway after I went to sleep Kat only got up once and wanted me to tuck her in :shrug: So anyway, I am feeling bushy tailed this morning!Didn't work with my weights last night tho but my guilt pangs were hardly noticeable around my chocolate ice ceam :winkwink:

I finished my oceanography course- kind of amazed at what I learned, tons of interesting material. But, ahem, back to my original passion- on to my next course in criminology :winkwink: I get to take a break later this spring or summer though.
Aeryn slept good last night too, never woke up once. Now. That having been said, me sleeping all night and Aeryn sleeping all night only equals out to one thing.

Bursting boobs. :sad1: lol!


----------



## msperry1984

Feeling so exhausted today..like I could sleep for 3 days straight..also maybe tmi but I haven't had a bm in 4-5 days now..I'm trying to increase my water intake and lately I've had a sweet tooth so I'm sure that hasn't helped but my tummy has been really hurting last 2 days now don't know if I should take something or not..and 4 days to go till we get to ser our beautiful baby for the first time can't wait told sh he needs to pick out boys names I really think its a boy and we have no boy names picked out yet.


----------



## Grey Eyes

*Aeryn Alexa Monterrose 2.5.2013*


*TOTAL MISCHIEF!!!*

https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o611/greyeyes3/000_4482_zps14ed4f43.jpg

https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o611/greyeyes3/000_4484_zpsc2cad72d.jpg

https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o611/greyeyes3/000_4490_zps4d6ba656.jpg

*SWEET BABY *:)
https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o611/greyeyes3/000_4492_zps1a778f37.jpg


----------



## SpudsMama

Aww, Coy she's gorgeous!! I especially love the second pic :cloud9: I can't believe how much she's grown :shock:


----------



## Grey Eyes

O know, size 6-9 utfit she has on...I am having to shop already!


----------



## lauraemily17

Yay, pics!! She is sooo gorgeous Coy! Growing up. Her eyes are so dark, just like Xander's but bigger. They must come from her Daddy. She does look a lot like her Daddy and I still think she's a mini Kat! How are your 3 getting on?


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-She is adorable!!!

AFM, im cd23 today and im pretty much spending my day sleeping. I am completely exhausted and i think its because of the BCPs. I will try and get some laundry done and also start sorting through my clothes etc so i can start packing even though I wont be moving until 2-3 months time. Since I wont be here for the 18th, I rescheduled my doc appt for the 25th @ 10:45. Its a doc appt with my primary care doctor. Its just a follow up appt so nothing will really happen there. My hematologist and ob/gyn appt is in March though so we shall see how that goes. Next Friday, I will be on the road. Cant wait. And I just realized that i only have 2 months, 2 weeks and 1 day before I can start ttc.


----------



## shradha

Coy- I just love your baby sooooooooo much:kiss:...... I wish I could hold her:hugs:.... 
So you and Laura have predicted for girl......hmmmmm....I just keep waiting everyday...... To tell you the truth I am getting impatient.....:dohh: doctors appointment went well. She said to visit her every week. So now it's every Monday....I wanted a scan...but she said later. Grand mom i mean my moms mom is also staying with me and she keeps making some sweet dishes to eat. She says I have not eaten well all these months so I should eat well now and have some strength.... I am going for walks in the evening. Must say the last days are getting tuf.... Legs are swollen. Baby movements are different....now I understand why Laura misses her bump..... As days are getting close I am going to miss my bump too.... And my baby kicking....


----------



## Grey Eyes

shradha said:


> Coy- I just love your baby sooooooooo much:kiss:...... I wish I could hold her:hugs:....
> So you and Laura have predicted for girl......hmmmmm....I just keep waiting everyday...... To tell you the truth I am getting impatient.....:dohh: doctors appointment went well. She said to visit her every week. So now it's every Monday....I wanted a scan...but she said later. Grand mom i mean my moms mom is also staying with me and she keeps making some sweet dishes to eat. She says I have not eaten well all these months so I should eat well now and have some strength.... I am going for walks in the evening. Must say the last days are getting tuf.... Legs are swollen. Baby movements are different....now I understand why Laura misses her bump..... As days are getting close I am going to miss my bump too.... And my baby kicking....

Awww....you're going to have a baby soon! O the one-week appointments are so exciting! I can't wait to see pics of you and babes, please remember to post some!!:cloud9: Gramma giving you sweets hm? :haha: Sounds just like a gramma!!


----------



## shradha

Yea definately will post the pics as soon as I come home with LO....planning to buy a nice camera..... How is K? Is she sleeping well? Poor baby....


----------



## msperry1984

Tomorrow is the big day for my first scan will let you all know how it goes also I've gained 4 lbs in 2 weeks yay me still a little under on the weight but I have 2 more weeks till my next appt so I'm doing good


----------



## SpudsMama

Can't wait to hear about your scan!!


----------



## shradha

msperry1984 said:


> Tomorrow is the big day for my first scan will let you all know how it goes also I've gained 4 lbs in 2 weeks yay me still a little under on the weight but I have 2 more weeks till my next appt so I'm doing good

Have u started feeling movements? All the best 4 scan..


----------



## shradha

I m still waiting.....got my doctors appointment on monday.... keep getting contraction pain now n then but nothing to worry....


----------



## Grey Eyes

shradha said:


> I m still waiting.....got my doctors appointment on monday.... keep getting contraction pain now n then but nothing to worry....

Shradha, you are having contractions? Is it active labor, or...? Contractions are good, they help your body prepare etc. How do you feel?


----------



## msperry1984

Well sorry it took so long but...its a girl we will be welcoming Ariana Jazelle in July..also my scan showed I have a septum ich I don't know much about yet will discuss it more at my Dr appt in 2 weeks makes me nervous but hopefully it nothing to worry about..also my little girl weights 8 oz and is measuring 18 weeks right now instead of 19 no changing to my due date as of now..


----------



## SpudsMama

Aw, congrats on team :pink: msperry!

Not long now Shradha! Can't wait to see pics of your new bundle :happydance:


----------



## SLCMommy

Sorry for being MIA ladies. Just some updates in case you didn't know:

Alicia - She is 21ish weeks? And is having a girl! They plan to name her Annelise Laura Louise I believe.


AFM, We FINALLY closed on that house! Monies have been funded to the seller, and we will get keys and possession of the home on the 17th. woohoo. They asked to stay there since we had to ask for an extension, because they couldn't close their file into underwriting and funding approval until they had proof that they closed on this house. So our financing hiccup created some delays. They are not paying us rent (since we technically own the house now) because since we closed after the 1st of the month (we closed on the 5th) they still had to pay the mortgage for the money of Feb. and they said they couldn't afford mortgage plus the 600.00 rent for few weeks. It was kind of an irritant, mostly because of the way the seller was acting in the beginning - but whatever! It's done and over with. YAY. I believe we bought it from a same-sex couple, we have only ever met one lady who lived there but she was not the person who actually owned the house and I've seen pictures of another lady who DOES own the house...IN the house. LOL. But I suppose too, that doesn't entirely mean it is - it's just a guess. It could be that the owner just doesn't live there currently, and was renting it out, etc... Who knows. Buying/Selling homes, realtors really try to keep their clients personal life out of the business deal, so the buyers/sellers rarely do not know each others story. In fact, a lot of the times I know here in Utah the buyers and sellers never meet because the state closes with sellers and buyers closing separately. 


;)


----------



## SpudsMama

Yay for the new house! When do you move in? :D


----------



## Grey Eyes

*Msperry*- Yay! I LOVE the name Ariana Jazelle!! Gorgeous! Did I vote girl? I DID vote girl :happydance: LOL! Yay! I can't wiat...did you get images to post? Would love to see them :winkwink:
*
Ashley-* yay for closing on the house! Be sure and make certain they don't knock holes in the walls their lastc ouple of weeks there :growlmad: lol! Can't wait to see ppics! Bet you are excited to move in :hugs:

*Shradha- did you have that baby yet? * Still voting Team Pink!! :pink: :happydance:


----------



## SLCMommy

Emma - We move in on the 17th... 7 more days! Can't go by fast enough.

Coy- LOL. They better not put holes in our walls or this mama bear will roar. :) All jokes aside, we will be doing a walk-through next Sunday before we get our keys. The house will be totally empty and we get to make sure they don't do anything like that :) But I doubt they will, we are paying full asking price AND we would sue... so they better not. LOL


----------



## SLCMommy

Just a thought, why does everyone elses pregnancies seem to go by SO fast while mine felt like they are so slooooooowwwww? :/ lol


----------



## Grey Eyes

SLCMommy said:


> Just a thought, why does everyone elses pregnancies seem to go by SO fast while mine felt like they are so slooooooowwwww? :/ lol

It's slow if you're in it...mine seemed to take forEVER! lol!


----------



## Grey Eyes

I have started a journal, I think I did it correctly? Here is a link - at least it should take you to it :haha:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...rs-mommys-parenting-journal.html#post25374587


----------



## msperry1984

SLCMommy said:


> Just a thought, why does everyone elses pregnancies seem to go by SO fast while mine felt like they are so slooooooowwwww? :/ lol

Mine is not going fast to me but maybe to others cause my mother said she thought it was going by fast maybe bc its us that's prego...haha..


----------



## mzswizz

hello everyone!!

AFM, im on cd29. My cycle is reallyfling by. So far, I have no bleeding whatsoever and I am on week 3 of the BCPs :happydance: Its another milestone for me because usually I tend to go through the long bleeds during week 2 of the BCPs. So atleast the BCPs are doing something. Hopefully, it makes my body have AF on the last week o the BC but we shall see. I will be leaving to see DH on friday :thumbup: Im excited and cant wait to see him. We already have a few things planned while im up there. As far as me and the MIL goes..we dont really talk. We talk from time to time and thats about it. We really dont get along which I already figured but she knows I am Alpha female in the house so she has to respect me either way it goes. Cant believe in 2 months..I will be done with the BC and also will finally be in the arms of my DH inside our new home at his permanent duty station :happydance: I cant wait! Hopefully, the reunion brings forth a bfp but we shall wait and see whats in store for us.


----------



## shradha

I am back....
Coy- I am waiting...still no news...contractions pains are like menstrual cramps....I keep having....6 times in a day....my tailbone pains a lot...cant sit or sleep....legs feel like rock...heavy and paining.... 
Today doctor said next monday I will have a scan...and if by next week baby diesnt come she will call for inducing in the last week of feb....I am praying that before inducing lo comes...

Coy I will read your journal..... Emma ....yea....I am waiting....here everybody is guessing team blue......

Msperry...you must b very happy. You are having a girl.....dont worry everything will be fine

Ashley- you will join us soon.... dont worry...how is your new house?


----------



## Grey Eyes

Shrafha- hm, sounds like early labor to me! :happydance: Did your doc check to see if you are dilating yet? That can happen really fast though, so no worries!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice- yay! Things are happening fast then :winkwink:


----------



## msperry1984

Sorry haven't posted pics yet of the scan been sleeping my days away lately these night shift are killing me but will try this week to post..Dr appt on the 22st will discuss my scan and see if there could be any potential problems with the septum in my uterus..just hoping it moves out of my babes way so she can do her growing..


----------



## Grey Eyes

msperry1984 said:


> Sorry haven't posted pics yet of the scan been sleeping my days away lately these night shift are killing me but will try this week to post..Dr appt on the 22st will discuss my scan and see if there could be any potential problems with the septum in my uterus..just hoping it moves out of my babes way so she can do her growing..

Will have to research septums! I haven't heard ot it .... and Yay! for pics! :happydance:


----------



## msperry1984

let's see if this works....Baby scan Ariana Jazelle


----------



## msperry1984

maybe this is better...the print outs weren't the greatest quality..https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik=a5dd1c6028&view=att&th=13ccf73e12462f35&attid=0.1&disp=thd&zw


----------



## msperry1984

https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&...cf73e12462f35&attid=0.1&disp=inline&safe=1&zw


ok hope this is ok i am hating my computer right now..ugh.. may have another scan in 4-10 weeks we will see when i go to my dr appt.


----------



## lauraemily17

The links aren't working for me?

I love the name choice. Do you pronounce it Ari arna or Ari ana?


----------



## SpudsMama

I can't see anything either :(


----------



## msperry1984

lauraemily17 said:


> The links aren't working for me?
> 
> I love the name choice. Do you pronounce it Ari arna or Ari ana?

It's pronounced arie..ill have to check out the links again my computer wasn't cooperating..


----------



## Grey Eyes

Aw, ladies...nobody has been on for days :nope: 

*Shradha*- how are you hon? Has that gorgeous baby come forth yet? :winkwink: Can't wait!!! :happydance: Seems like yesterday you got your :bfp:

*Ashley*- have you moved in yet?

*AFM*- not much happening...I have been charting but starting to think not much point? :shrug: My temps have been all over and I am positive FF got my ov day wrong so am going to pull one of my fluke temps and see what happens next day or so....


----------



## shradha

Hi friends....:baby: I am in the hospital now...my waterbag burst early in the morning on friday and I had to rush...had a baby boy by c section at 9pm on friday... will be discharged on wednesday


----------



## SpudsMama

Aww congratulations Shradha!! I bet he's gorgeous, can't wait to see pics :D 

I can't remember whether I predicted :pink: or :blue: now so no idea if I was right or not :blush:


----------



## lauraemily17

Congratulations Shradha. :hugs: :hugs: Hope you're both doing well.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Yay! :wohoo: I am so happy for you Shradha! A little prince :cloud9: :hug: to you!


----------



## msperry1984

Congratulations shradha on your bundle of joy look forward to seeoling pics and a fast recovery for you :)


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hi ladies!!!


----------



## SpudsMama

:hi:


----------



## Grey Eyes

SpudsMama said:


> :hi:

:rofl:
Waiting for out ttc'rs Patrice and Ashley :thumbup:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Aw....2 days later and nothing? :sadangel:....*sniff*.....

Anywho- here's me :) My pants are all baggy in the butt now which makes me look and feel unattractive :sad2: lol, Aeryn is sucking on everything and droooling constantly :haha:, everybody is on antibiotics (except Aeryn and I)...dh has a doc appointment today and T's tonsils are scary big and purple :argh: She's afraid to have them out- I don't blame her :sad1:

I finally got hold of T's teacher too :telephone: and told her I didn't want to drive 1 1/5- 2 hours for a three minute reading test :roll: sheesh...so this year we get to do it all local :yipee: which is awesome :wohoo:


----------



## mzswizz

Hey ladies. Im sos sorry I dont be on much. Just alot has been going on...including the nonstop back and forth with MIL. On the good side of things..DH should be finished with school in April so I will be out in no time. Im going to start month 2 of the new birth control tomorrow and I have started a new AF. Been having painful cramping but it says thats one of the side effects. But it has been working better than the previous birth control. This is my first bleed since being on it AND it occurred during the 4th week on the pills so good job to the pills :thumbup:


----------



## msperry1984

Hello ladies how is everyone..well I went last week for my Dr appt to fu on my ultrasound the appt went well baby girl is moving and has a strong heartbeat as for my scan and the septum as the tech called it the doctor says its not a septum as its within the amniotic sac so she thinks it was a multiple pregnancy I guess also referred to as vanishing twin anyone heard of this..also I will have another scan at 30 weeks to see how baby girl is doing and to see if the other sac has absorbed and if they can see any other details.. 8 weeks of waiting it is..


----------



## Grey Eyes

Msperry- yes, I have heard of it. How are you doing with the news? :hugs: So glad baby girl is perfect and healthy!!!


----------



## msperry1984

Grey Eyes said:


> Msperry- yes, I have heard of it. How are you doing with the news? :hugs: So glad baby girl is perfect and healthy!!!

I don't think its hit me yet bc I never had a scan early actually confirming a multiple pregnancy so without knowing for sure it was u guess I don't know how to feel about I do wonder though what it would have been like to have twins but the Dr said this is something that is very common actually..just hoping to maybe confirm if it was twins at my 30 wk sono but still a little sad to know if it was twins I did have a feeling in the beginning that I was having more than one and hubby thought so too but since I didn't have a scan until I was 20 weeks not to confirm it I may never know for sure


----------



## shradha

Thanx coy.....and msperry...I have been discharged from hospital. I

I am on complete bed rest...I know you all must be waiting for the pics specially ..coy
.you were waiting... he was 6 pounds and 20 inches in height. My poor baby got jaundice and was put in deep radiation...he is completely tanned. Now he is fine. Thank god. I will put in a pic soon...


----------



## SpudsMama

It's good to hear from you Shradha! I'm glad his jaundice is on the mend :flower: How long until you name your little man now? I can't remember how many days you have to wait...


----------



## Grey Eyes

Aw, Shradha- good to hear from you! :hugs: Yes, yes, I want pics!!


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, on sunday i was in a terrible car accident. the guy did a hit and run. he side swiped me and caused me to hit the right wall and swerve 3 lanes over and end up hitting the left median wall. so i have a muscle sprain in my lower back and will have to seek physical therapy. so im not going to be on here much. just wanted to give you ladies an update.


----------



## lauraemily17

Wonderful to hear from you Shradha. I'm glad all is well now. Can't wait up see pics of your little boy. :hugs:

I think it's 6 weeks for the name Emma. 

Patrice - hope you're ok. Sounds like you're quite lucky with your injury from how bad that accident sounds. Hopefully the psyio helps quickly. Must have been scary for you. :hugs:


----------



## SpudsMama

I hope you heal up soon Patrice! :hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

thanks ladies and yes it was a very scary experience thank God i was able to walk out of it alive. I cant wait to be in DH's arms which will be next month :happydance: Im ready to get back in tip top shape so we can make our babies :haha: Plus, my MIL isnt much help at all...she always tries to order me to do things around the house even though i was in a car accident and i cant bend at all. The things I have to go through..it will be all over soon.


----------



## msperry1984

Sharadha so glad to hear you are both ok..hope for a fast recovery and look forward to seeing pics :)


----------



## shradha

SpudsMama said:


> It's good to hear from you Shradha! I'm glad his jaundice is on the mend :flower: How long until you name your little man now? I can't remember how many days you have to wait...

Emma we have the naming ceremony on the 28th day after birth that is on 15th march. My in laws are coming on 11th...we will say the name into his ears and put him gold ornaments...like my parents have got him a gold chain..hubby got him a gold waist chain... he is a night baby.....and is awake the whole night...so its my mom who keeps him calm and walks the whole night...my work is 2 breast feed him...he is so naughty ... and will not sleep in the cradle....in the morning he is sleeping....


----------



## shradha

Hope u all r doing good...
Missing all the fun. I have to take rest for 2 weeks..

Patrice..get well soon....


.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Shradha- aw, he sounds beautiful! Awake all night :laugh2: so cute! Funny how everything a baby does is cute! Welcome to motherhood :hugs: I remember when you got your bfp! :cloud9: Can't wait to see your gorgeous little prince :hugs:


----------



## Steph32

Hi everyone- Wow is it just me or has this thread died down a lot? We used to go through like 3 pages or more a day. Shradha, congratulations on your baby boy! Patrice, so sorry about your accident, sending lots of healing vibes! How's everyone else doing?


----------



## SpudsMama

I know, it really has slowed down! I think it's got a lot to do with Coy, Laura and I having our own journals. We update in those instead :thumbup:

How are you and your boys doing Steph?

Shradha, bless him being awake all night, it's no fun! I can't wait to hear what you're naming your little boy :baby:


----------



## Steph32

I can't keep up with all the journals!! I've checked into yours Emma, and Laura's but I feel so behind now. Wow it looks like both Phoebe and Xander are doing great with their milestones. Brandon is not quite sitting up unassisted yet, which has had me worried. He still needs me to spot, I sit behind him, and he can kind of balance for maybe 5 seconds, and then falls to the side. Or he just gets lazy and falls right back into my lap :( I notice some days he definitely is more lazy and won't sit at all, other days are better. Another worrying thing is that his head growth is way above the 100th percentile. It was always slightly above, but from 6-8 months it took a huge growth spurt. The doctor referred us to see a neurosurgeon but they want to go right ahead with a CT scan before even doing a consult. I don't agree with that, so we are going somewhere else where they can do a consult first. I honestly think he's fine, I just think because he has such a big head it's harder for him to hold it up and causes him to be a bit delayed with his development. I just don't think there is anything pathologically wrong, I think he'd have other symptoms or be sick, fussy, etc... he's just a big headed happy baby... idk...


----------



## Steph32

WELL, I guess everyone has ditched this thread :shrug::shrug::shrug: 

You all have your journals and I have no home now :nope::nope::nope:

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

Anyway, trying to upload some pics but says the files are too big. I've been taking all my pics with my good camera and I guess the resolution is too large.


----------



## lauraemily17

Hey hun. Not ditched but honestly look at rarely now. Can't reply properly as getting ready to go to work :( I will later though. You're more than welcome to drop into my journal to update me on how you and Brabdon are whenever you like though. I miss you. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## SpudsMama

Same here ^^ I'm still reading and replying when people post, but my own updates are in my journal.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Ditto on the last 2 posts :laugh2: I am crazy busy w/sick people lately but try to pop in here.........we need some ttc'ers!


----------



## msperry1984

Hello ladies don't have much to.post no updates really just a strange feeling that I'm gonna get a surprise at my next sono only 5 weeks to go..just have a funny feeling they might see two in there or maybe its just a feeling of a lose idk but either way anticipating finding out something


----------



## shradha

Steph dont worry I will keep posting whenever I can .. we had the naming ceremony.. my baby has a name.. shresh.. I finally am getting back to my routine.. but I still feel weak. I have lost all the weight that I gained during pregnancy which is a big surprise.


----------



## SpudsMama

That's great about your weight loss Shradha! Shresh is a lovely name :flower: You need to get a ticker for him!


----------



## lauraemily17

Wow, that's amazing Shradha, well done you on the weight loss. That's a lovely name. I like that its similar to yours. I'd love to see some pics.


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, Sunday starts month 3 of my BCPs and then after that....no more BCPs!! :happydance: My family keeps telling me that they think I would conceive not long after I stop taking BCPs which I hope is true. By the time I stop taking the pills..I should be with DH and we should be settled in our new place at his permanent duty station. He doesn't know where he would be stationed as of right now so we are just waiting. Next month, he graduates from his "A" school so Im excited. Ummm about ttc wise.. I don't know what cd I am on currently but I have been having on and off spotting so Im pretty sure AF is on her way soon enough. Which will mean my AF is regulated because AF will show the 4th week of the BCPs like it suppose to. So looks like I will be going back to a 28 day cycle...well fxed I am. So thats my update.


----------



## SpudsMama

Sounds like everything is going well with you Patrice :thumbup: It's nice to have an update!


----------



## mzswizz

thanks Emma. Yes I know I have been gone for awhile now. Im just dealing with everything and trying to focus on dh and i and the car accident situation. Not going to be on much until I really start ttc. So once this birth control is over...i shall be back on here.


----------



## SLCMommy

Went to my reproductive specialist today. Turns out, during my pregnancy with Malachi I had the Human Parvovirus B19 which caused him to have "fetal anemia" - inadequacy number of good quality red blood cells, so he wasn't getting enough oxygen. There is nothing more to be done. I cried the whole way home...and than some. I was given a blessing by the doctor, and given the go ahead to try again for another. My heart hearts....:cry:it's linked to having babies develop Hydrops :( There really isn't anything to prevent this, as it's more a fluke that moms get it but if a woman gets it while pregnant, it's DEVASTATING. 

*******

So, last night was my birthday. Josh had brought up a few days prior that if my RE gave me the go-ahead to try again, he wants too. Yesterday I took an OPK and it was blazing positive. SO, of course we....:sex:...bow-chicka-bow-wowww! LOL!! So, now I'm officially in the TWW. :happydance:


----------



## SpudsMama

Ashley, I'm glad you've got some answers now, but I'm guessing it must have brought back some painful memories. BIG :hugs: !! 

Happy birthday for yesterday! :flower: Ooo the 2ww, are you going to go crazy symptom spotting or just see what happens?


----------



## SLCMommy

Yeah, once I found out I cried the way home, and than once I got home I cried some more. I think I mostly just cried because that was it....the chapter of that is now closed. It's like, when you know someone died and why, there is nothing you can really do but move on once answers have came.

I'm not sure...see, I would do symptoms but what If I'm just making them up? LOL!! Like- what if it's all in my head? baha... Maybe I will track them though :)


----------



## Grey Eyes

*Ashley*- I am glad that you have finally gotten an answer! No easier to hear I am sure but now you know. This Human Parvovirus B19 is the same thing as Fifths Disease which according to our doctor my dd's have had. Once you have had it you are immune to it---so I am guessing this cannot ocurr to you again :thumbup: Did you ask your doc about carrying it w/o manifestation? I think once you're over it it's gone though iykwim...you don't carry and spread :thumbup: And yay! for 2WW!! I got a positive on the 14th so....we're 2WW buddies :hugs:


----------



## SLCMommy

Grey Eyes said:


> *Ashley*- I am glad that you have finally gotten an answer! No easier to hear I am sure but now you know. This Human Parvovirus B19 is the same thing as Fifths Disease which according to our doctor my dd's have had. Once you have had it you are immune to it---so I am guessing this cannot ocurr to you again :thumbup: Did you ask your doc about carrying it w/o manifestation? I think once you're over it it's gone though iykwim...you don't carry and spread :thumbup: And yay! for 2WW!! I got a positive on the 14th so....we're 2WW buddies :hugs:


OMG!!!!!! YAY!!!!! SO glad were TWW! But danggggg girl.... your not wasting ANY time!! hahahah!!!


----------



## Grey Eyes

LOL! We have decided to NTNP...w/ an emphasis on NT but still....dh tells me "let me know ehen you get a positive opk so we can abstain". So I tell him "I got a positive opk"...and he pounces! :saywhat: so maybe he wants to get me preggo :haha: lol


----------



## Grey Eyes

I guess that's okay...I will be 38 in April so....if we want another I guess any time is a good time? :shrug:


----------



## SLCMommy

Grey Eyes said:


> I guess that's okay...I will be 38 in April so....if we want another I guess any time is a good time? :shrug:

Honestly, yeah. If I were you if you wanted your one last baby now and throughout 2013-2014 I'd say is your last chance without getting into risky business with genetics/down syndrome. :hugs::happydance:


----------



## Grey Eyes

I know- I mean, doc said my eggs are healthy as long as I am healthy but I have read some pretty scary stats! I would love the chance to look awesome in a bikini again first tho :blush: But hey- babies are more important :haha:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Where is that new mummy Shradha and why no baby pics yet :brat: lol.

We want pics! We want pics!


----------



## Grey Eyes

*Ok...Shradha we need pics of your prince!!!![/B]

Ashley & Patrice- we wanna see some  's ladies!!! 

Msperry- where are you?*


----------



## mzswizz

Well ladies, I am officially on the 1st week of the last month of my BCPs :happydance: Time has really flown by I must say. I am currently on cd5 and AF had lasted only 4 days :thumbup: So everything is going great here. Now all I get is loads of cm which is normal for me now. DH will be graduating in 3 weeks :happydance: Sooo with that being said...hopefully ttc will fall into place and we will be able to stop the BCP and dtd just in time for a bfp in may which would probably bring forth a February baby...so we shall see.


----------



## msperry1984

Grey Eyes said:


> *Ok...Shradha we need pics of your prince!!!![/B]
> 
> Ashley & Patrice- we wanna see some  's ladies!!!
> 
> Msperry- where are you?*

*

I'm here  just been working and kids finally went back to school from spring break..the hubby is still off work with his broken toe and I have an appointment on Wednesday been gaining weight well now I'm up to 132lbs almost in the final stretch now only one week till I'm in the third trimester babe is moving more but I still worry I hope to find out good news on her growth at my sono at 30 weeks*


----------



## shradha

Coy ...so sorry for not yet posting a pic....oh..how did you manage with 3 kidz....its a tough job....but when he smiles in his dreams I love the fact of being a mom....i am missing the computer..its difficult to post with mobile.


----------



## lauraemily17

Lovely to hear from you Shradha. The first 3 months are particularly hard Shradha but it does get easier. Just wait until those smiles come every time he sees his Mummy. :cloud9: How is feeding going?


----------



## Steph32

I hear ya Shradha, I always wondered and asked Coy how she does it? And going for a 4th, whew!! We have some friends who have 5 kids and although it would seem tough they make it look so easy and natural. I guess some people are just born to have a big family! I don't think I can handle more than 2, I'm juggling and stressed as it is. Not getting any younger either. Maybe if I were still in my 20's, early 30's I'd have more energy but I feel like an old woman these days. I'll have to see how I feel in a few years, if miraculously we develop some new technology that regenerates our bodies than I think I can handle another baby... LOL! Can't wait to see pics of your little man.


----------



## SpudsMama

I can't wait for pics Shradha! Laura is right, the first three months are crazy busy :wacko:


----------



## shradha

I am breastfeeding and giving him bottle milk only 3 times a day. I have to breastfeed Shresh every 1 1 /2 hrs. So to get a break I give him dexolac bottle only in the night thrice. Initially the first few days my nipples used to pain after feeding but now its better. Cant believe my boy has crossed a month ladder. He has terrible stomach problem. What did you all do when your baby had one....
Coy...emma...laura....steph..patrice...ashley....missing all the chats.....being a mom is a tough job...
Msperry....take care....all the best.


----------



## shradha

I hope you get the picture....this was taken when he was born...
 



Attached Files:







Photo0098.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## SpudsMama

He's beautiful Shradha! :cloud9:


----------



## SLCMommy

Shradha - Beautiful baby boy. Congratulations to you and your family!

AFM, My DH is ticking me off royal lately. Oh man, men...They can be such a pain sometimes. I am still on the track to test for pregnancy April 13th. Since my cycles are so crazy, I honestly have no idea when I am supposed to get my AF, they have went from the 21st of the month, to the 24th, to the 1st... So thats why I'm going to test on April 13th because I think that'll give me enough time to be "safe". Not sure though!


----------



## shradha

Ashley dont worry....fingers crossed for you.....all the best dear.


----------



## lauraemily17

Lovely to hear from you Shradha and to meet your gorgeous baby boy. :D

By stomach troubles is he crying a lot with wind? Xander went through a really bad patch between 4 & 6 weeks with stomach troubles. We used infacol, drops before his bottle which helped him to burp up any air, that helped a bit. The best thing we did was intrusive colief. It's put into bottles or given with a little bit of breastmilk before a breastfeed and helps to break down the lactose in the milk to help babies digest it easier. It seemed to make a world of difference. 

Good luck Ashley. I really hope you conceive your rainbow baby soon. You and DH have waited long enough.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Shradha- gorgeous little man! :cloud9: the tummy problem could be from switching food so often maybe? Maybe more breastmilk would be good? Hm...if you are eating lots of spice it may cause issues in milk too.


----------



## shradha

Laura. ..yes he is having the same problem. Is grapwater good? He even stretches a lot when he sleeps...do babes have body pain. ? I give him masssge before bath in morning. ......

Coy.... I breastfeed the whole day. I have stopped all spices and have stopped eating chicken as it heats the tummy. I only eat small fishes that are good source of calcium. .potassium etc...no prawns..or big fishes as they can have mercury content. ... 

Have to take Shresh to doctor for vaccinations on sat. ....


----------



## shradha

For the time being we got him a cradle. ... once he is 3 months old we will get him a cot. ....
 



Attached Files:







06032013304.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 5









20022013291.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## shradha

Its getting hot day by day.... hoz the weather there? Af is still trembling me its almost 6 weeks now....yesterday I thought its over but today she has show7 herself again. ... coy I remember you saying it will stay for 6 weeks....if it doesn't stop m I in for trouble? The flow is not much..just little....sorry for the details....


----------



## SpudsMama

He has so much hair!! :cloud9: I bled for 6-7 weeks, mostly just a light flow, and I've not had any problems since. Maybe if it starts up heavy again or you're worried get in touch with your doc to be on the safe side :thumbup:


----------



## lauraemily17

He is so gorgeous Shradha. He looks older than 1 month. Gripe water can help wind and yes I think it does hurt them. Tummy massages are good and moving their legs in a cycling motion can help to move it.

My post partum bleeding lasted for 6 weeks. Stopped for 3 days then I had the most horrendous AF!! 

Our weather is rubbish. The coldest March for 40 years or something. Snow, ice, horrible. Today however we have sunshine, I forgot what it looked like!! Lets hope it's finally the start of spring.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Shradha- the bleeding is normal, I would expect at LEAST 6 weeks, and where you had surgery that may vary on either side. Normal! How are you healing btw?

I gotta say Shresh is a beautiful name! And omg gorgeous hair!! Little bear hair :cloud9:


----------



## shradha

Yes he has good hair ..straight and silky.. so sad he doesn't have my curls
The bleeding was just few drops Iin the end but suddely after 1 days no show the bleeding is more than drops... tom have to take shresh for his vaccinations...my lower stomach where the cut was made is still sore inside... outside its healed.... but I still have some muscle pull in my legs. ...I can't sleep straight for long..now I can only sleep sideways. ...


----------



## Grey Eyes

shradha said:


> Yes he has good hair ..straight and silky.. so sad he doesn't have my curls
> The bleeding was just few drops Iin the end but suddely after 1 days no show the bleeding is more than drops... tom have to take shresh for his vaccinations...my lower stomach where the cut was made is still sore inside... outside its healed.... but I still have some muscle pull in my legs. ...I can't sleep straight for long..now I can only sleep sideways. ...

Yes, it takes time to heal! You'll have to tell your birth story :hugs: Why did they have to do C-section? You are a tough lady!


----------



## SLCMommy

I took photos of a three months old baby boy who looks very similar to Xander! He was so adorable :)


----------



## Grey Eyes

SLCMommy said:


> I took photos of a three months old baby boy who looks very similar to Xander! He was so adorable :)

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:

When r u going to test?? AF showed up for me 2day lol


----------



## SLCMommy

I was going to test around April 14th to know "for sure" since my cycles are all crazy. My DH and I have been loosing our "spark" recently over our losses.


But I caved in today and got a very light :bfp::cloud9:.

I'm going to re-test in a few days to see if it's any darker. :hugs:


----------



## lauraemily17

That is fantastic news Ashley!! So so pleased for you :hugs:


----------



## SpudsMama

Wow Ashley! I can't wait to see the result of the next test!! :hugs:


----------



## Grey Eyes

OMG, are you serious?? Yay! :dance: O my gosh I am so happy for you :hugs: Update! Update!


----------



## SLCMommy

I would take a picture but the two lines are not showing up on the camera lol


----------



## shradha

Ashley. ...yay :happydance: so happy for you.. 
Coy...as soon as I set my computer I will get on with my birth story. .... I too want to share my experience. ... 
Yesterday Shresh got 3 injection on his thighs. ... he was restless the whole night. ..he is having slight temperature so I gave him calpol.....we checked his weight. He gained 2 kgs in a month. I am happy. I need to increase his tummy time.


----------



## Grey Eyes

]Wow S*hradha*- so happy he is doing so well and growing so fast :thumbup: No worries on tummy time at this age--he's still teeny tiny :hugs: 


*Ashley*- I wanna pic anyways :sad1: lol


----------



## SLCMommy

My first prenatal is April 11th. I should be getting an ultrasound done than as well. I will be under the care of a high risk ob/maternal fetal medicine doctor.


----------



## SpudsMama

It sounds like you're going to be well looked after :thumbup:


----------



## Grey Eyes

*Ashle*y- did you find a different OB?? SooOOoo excited for April 11! Only 9 days away :happydance: I'll be counting! 

(whisper) Pics of bfp please.....


----------



## SLCMommy

LOL okay I'll try to take a pic of the test.


----------



## Grey Eyes

SLCMommy said:


> LOL okay I'll try to take a pic of the test.

YAY!


----------



## SLCMommy

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

OH MY GOSH. Maybe this is it?!


----------



## Grey Eyes

SLCMommy said:


> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> OH MY GOSH. Maybe this is it?!

Wow, yes! Definately "it" lol! Super clear strong lines, so awesome! :hugs: Yay!!!


----------



## SLCMommy

Thank you!


----------



## shradha

That looks like a :bfp::happydance:....


----------



## Grey Eyes

Ashley I am sooOoo happy and excited for you!


----------



## shradha

Yesterday one of my family friends dropped in. My mom's friend had got her granddaughter along with her. .. she was a darling.... after they left I was feeling very sad....I always liked girls....not that I am not happy with my son...he is very cute and doesnt trouble me much...but after meeting that girl for the first time I have been thinking to go for a second child. ... I have not discussed it with dh.... it was my decision for not going for a second baby... be happy with one... but then I am scared....I will again have a c section....I had a difficult time pushing dh during my fertile days:dohh: I dont know what to do?


----------



## lauraemily17

I can very much relate the the need for a daughter. I desperately wanted a girl and somehow spent my life convinced I'd have 2 girls one day and not a son. How wrong was I?!?! You won't see it yet Shradha but as Shresh gets a little older I promise you will cherish the fact that you have a son. They really are so special. Much more loving to their Mummy and compared to the baby girls we know easier! That said I'm still desperate for our second to be a girl as I so want that mother/daughter bond which I think is more pronounced when they're older but now I have a boy I won't be upset if number 2 is also a boy, but yes, a little disappointed. I've already forewarned DH I will cry if we have another but I'll get over it!! :haha: anyhow I say 100% go for another but only for Shresh to have a sibling. You need to be 100% prepared for another boy just in case. Re the c section, first births are usually harder so you may have a much easier time pushing with number 2 and lots of people go on to have successful vbac births. If that isn't an option perhaps a scheduled c section would be less traumatic than an emergency one.


----------



## SpudsMama

I agree with Laura. Only have another if you're 100% sure, not just because you'd like a girl. Everyone on this thread ended up with the opposite to what they wanted anyway. I was dead set on having a boy, as was Coy, and we both have girls. Laura and Steph wanted girls but both had boys :rofl: That doesn't mean to say we're not all super proud of our beautiful babies though :cloud9:


----------



## SLCMommy

Never try to get pregnant for a gender, because you could get another boy. Only expand your family if it's something you want - another child. Gender is a luxury. lol


----------



## SpudsMama

Loving the new ticker Ashley! :thumbup:


----------



## Grey Eyes

*Shradha*- I agree w/all of the above! I love my dd's...but would adore having a little boy! Now, give yourself time to heal! Then I am sure you will want another babes. You cannot gaurentee a dd but you can nudge it in that direction....for example, boy sperm is fast and die fast. Girl sperm is slow and lives longer. SoOoo if yu bd say 5-8 days before ovulation most of the boy sperm will die leaving girl sperm waiting to fertilize the egg. If you try NOT to bd on the day of ov you increase your chances of a dd. But no gaurentees!! fx'd :hugs: and what a gorgeous little man you have! beware you may be feeling a bit of post-partum depression too so feeling sad once in a while is totally normal! you're an awesome mom!:hugs:


----------



## shradha

Thank you all... you ladies are simply awesome.....how silly of me to rant yesterday:dohh:
I never even thought about gender.....for me anything was a blessing as long as its a healthy baby....but I always used to get the feeling of having a girl inside so I was prepared to welcome one...infact everyone including my mom.....dh all wanted a boy.........

Yesterday I guess I was a bit low..... today when I was massaging shresh ..(.now a days he is making eye contact.) .... he suddenly held my tiny finger and smiled... I felt so good and happy..... yes laura now I understand ....... I always wanted just one baby.....one small family.....dh wants a big one......:winkwink: when i told him for a moment i am thinking about another baby....he was thrilled. But i told him to relax and give me some time to heal and decide. ..

Today again after a break of 3 days af showed her face....its 7weeks. :shrug:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Shradha- Awww nothing is better than baby smiles :hugs: Yes, you need time to heal!


----------



## msperry1984

Good morning ladies shradha your son is adorable love the pics he is looking healthy and happy..as far as a second child take your time heal..build your bond with the bundle of joy you and your sh have I'm sure everything will fall into place in due time. Ashley yay that's awesome so excited for you.. Afm one more week and I'm in the third tri so ready for this last stretch and to meet my princess 3 weeks till my next appt and to have my sono and I'm picking up weight very quickly now maybe to quick better cut out some sweets I've been very emotional lately and tryying to spend more time with the kids I feel like its been a while since I've really had our special time together oh how I've missed it but not now I'm going to make a better effort so not to.miss any special moment with them..my son made me cry the other day he's 5 I was talkin to him about his day,at school I asked about what he learned and then when I asked about what he did at recess who he played with he said no one because he doesn't have any friends which upset me he is very social so I didn't understand how he didn't have friends he said he talk to penny his imaginary friend which he didn't have until we moved and he started his new school maybe I'm being over emotional about it but hurt my feeling to hear my baby say he didn't have friends at school and others kids didn't talk or play with him. I went to talk with his teacher yesterday to see how he was doing in class she said he doing well very intelligent and inquisitive and recommended I have him tested next year for their gifted programs as he was very creative and curious about everything which made me feel a little better idk I just love my babies and know at his last school he had no problems being social and making or having friends..


----------



## Grey Eyes

*Msperry*- take it from a mom with gifted kids...other kids will naturally puush them away because they feel stupid around them. This happened with a litle friend of my dd's. She took all her toys, all my dd's toys and sulked in the corner and refused to play. So I sent her litle butt home and that was the end of the friendship. However, my dd found other friends-- I think maybe you could try a few social things, like does your little boy like base ball? Is there a peewee team he could get on? Stuff like that would be great for him. Don't worry- he'll be okay :winkwink:


----------



## msperry1984

Grey Eyes said:


> *Msperry*- take it from a mom with gifted kids...other kids will naturally puush them away because they feel stupid around them. This happened with a litle friend of my dd's. She took all her toys, all my dd's toys and sulked in the corner and refused to play. So I sent her litle butt home and that was the end of the friendship. However, my dd found other friends-- I think maybe you could try a few social things, like does your little boy like base ball? Is there a peewee team he could get on? Stuff like that would be great for him. Don't worry- he'll be okay :winkwink:

thanks Coy I know he'' be fine just a little unnerving to hear and he's never had a problem before with making friends and others befriending him so just something new for me to hear.. he is a very smart boy and i know he'' be fine just want him to like school and not get discouraged because of other kids not wanting to talk or play with him..i think with it being the end of the school year and everyone has somewhat made friends and has their buddies already hoping for it to be better next year..but he did say yesterday that after i came to his class some of the kids starting talking to him which figures as they were all trying to say hi and great me and talk to me and though i was trying to be polite i did not really care to talk to any of them more concerned with my little man at the time


----------



## SLCMommy

Thanks ladies for the congrats. I am getting a little MS here and there but it's nothing extreme...yet. LOL


----------



## shradha

Msperry- dont feel bad....your boy is gifted and i am sure soon he will make friends....I agree with coy...and moreover your presence in his class has brought out positive vibes. ..
As days are passing by you must be getting ready for your little princess. .....

Ashley- hearing about your ms I am remembering mine..... and more than anything the kicks and the bump...


----------



## SLCMommy

Yeah, I think even more so than labor you remember the morning sickness. LOL 

AFM I can't wait for my first prenatal on Thursday. My husband won't be there though because he forgot to take that day off of work! :dohh::growlmad: AND he has surgery that day too.


----------



## Grey Eyes

SLCMommy said:


> Yeah, I think even more so than labor you remember the morning sickness. LOL
> 
> AFM I can't wait for my first prenatal on Thursday. My husband won't be there though because he forgot to take that day off of work! :dohh::growlmad: AND he has surgery that day too.

Not always easy getting the day off! Ugh! Employers :nope: Surgery? Minor?

Can't wait for your checkup! :happydance:


----------



## msperry1984

Prego hormones suck..all I've been wanting lately is to feel pretty or special maybe a little affection guess its never gonna happen my sh is so out of tune with me and hasn't shown that sensitive side on some time now..I feel unwanted huge and not attractive what so ever just want to crawl under a rock..like he would even notice I was gone oh wait maybe he would when he runs out of clean clothes.. :(


----------



## shradha

I can understand because during my 3rd sem dh hardly even had time to talk to me....I felt so nbad...he blamed work pressure... dong worry you are not alone...you have your baby inside you.... talk to her and she will respond.... be happy. If you are happy then she will be happy too.
Ashley- labor. .. I can never forget.....I was in so much pain..but I only like remembering the good part..... the attention of people, the initial pampering and the scan....... all the best for 1st checkup.....so excited! Surgery? Whag happened? 

15th is our New Year...... went for shopping. Got 2 traditional outfits along with some other clothes for shresh. I also bought him a playmat, toys and a pram....he is so excited.

Coy- how are your princesses?


----------



## Grey Eyes

*Msperry*- aw hon, I think we all know how you feel! For starters-- need to get your man by the ear and let him hear you. This baby is part his making too, he needs to buck up and seriously BE THERE! It's not like his job is over after implantation iykwim. He needs to be the man you need him to be right now. Let him know-loud and clear.

Re:not feeling pretty. Ugh that's the worst part of pregnancy! You fel fat, ucmbersome, unattractive, def NOT sexy....here's the deal tho. You are the only one who views it that way. Everyone else sees a gorgeous, glowing, life-giving woman. Do you have any nice maternity clothes? Any money to buy a nice top or shoes? I shopped eBay and found a gorgeous red top with sparkles...Make-up helps, maybe get your hair done or color it different--I found stuff like this helped when I could afford it. I think most of it is hormonal of course and your dh is making it worse!:growlmad: Let me at'im :ninja: :gun:


----------



## msperry1984

Grey Eyes said:


> *Msperry*- aw hon, I think we all know how you feel! For starters-- need to get your man by the ear and let him hear you. This baby is part his making too, he needs to buck up and seriously BE THERE! It's not like his job is over after implantation iykwim. He needs to be the man you need him to be right now. Let him know-loud and clear.
> 
> Re:not feeling pretty. Ugh that's the worst part of pregnancy! You fel fat, ucmbersome, unattractive, def NOT sexy....here's the deal tho. You are the only one who views it that way. Everyone else sees a gorgeous, glowing, life-giving woman. Do you have any nice maternity clothes? Any money to buy a nice top or shoes? I shopped eBay and found a gorgeous red top with sparkles...Make-up helps, maybe get your hair done or color it different--I found stuff like this helped when I could afford it. I think most of it is hormonal of course and your dh is making it worse!:growlmad: Let me at'im :ninja: :gun:

Thanks Coy I know I should let him know how I feel but just try to avoid arguing so for the last few days we havent spoken to one another today I basically slept all day just to not think of things..far as maturnity clothes I haven't gotten any yet still getting into my jeans but not for much longer as babe is growing faster now but mostly I just want some communication which seems no where in sight I know how dh is and hell say well you can talk to me too..igu I don't want to always be the one to start the convo or always be the one to give the hugs or kisses..seems like my kids are the only ones who care for my attention or affection but really I want that from not only them but him as well was thinking of going to my mother's house just to get out and have some adult time communications with someone other than at work that I can actually talk with maybe after I put the kids to bed idk


----------



## SLCMommy

Well, I've got some scary news. I went into my high risk doctor today, and had an ultrasound sound, I am measuring around 4w6d-5w0d which would mean that I got my positive test TWO days after conceiving... which is really....odd and I think impossible. The dr told me either I somehow am actually pregnant and a lot earlier than I thought, or the pregnancy stopped progressing. I had my hcg levels drawn today and they were at 6025 which is pretty low. I know for a fact when my husband and I BD'ed because I had an OPK and that was March 14th. I really don't remember BDing on any other night? I go back Saturday to get the levels drawn again. If for some reason it is increasing - than I will have another ultrasound on the 22nd. If my levels are decreasing, than I get a choice to either miscarry naturally or take medication to induce the miscarriage. I'm so sad....I thought for sure this would of been our rainbow baby. :cry::nope:


----------



## Grey Eyes

SLCMommy said:


> Well, I've got some scary news. I went into my high risk doctor today, and had an ultrasound sound, I am measuring around 4w6d-5w0d which would mean that I got my positive test TWO days after conceiving... which is really....odd and I think impossible. The dr told me either I somehow am actually pregnant and a lot earlier than I thought, or the pregnancy stopped progressing. I had my hcg levels drawn today and they were at 6025 which is pretty low. I know for a fact when my husband and I BD'ed because I had an OPK and that was March 14th. I really don't remember BDing on any other night? I go back Saturday to get the levels drawn again. If for some reason it is increasing - than I will have another ultrasound on the 22nd. If my levels are decreasing, than I get a choice to either miscarry naturally or take medication to induce the miscarriage. I'm so sad....I thought for sure this would of been our rainbow baby. :cry::nope:

Chin up lady! There are soOOo many variables here. First of all-- sperm can live literally for daaaayyyysss, so fertilization could have taken place on a number of days. Secondly- you probably stopped testing at that first opk right? I have had several surges in that fertile week. I'll think for sure this was the day then get another pos opk- :shrug: So you may have ov'd later than you thought. So fx'd for that second hcg test! :thumbup:


----------



## msperry1984

SLCMommy said:


> Well, I've got some scary news. I went into my high risk doctor today, and had an ultrasound sound, I am measuring around 4w6d-5w0d which would mean that I got my positive test TWO days after conceiving... which is really....odd and I think impossible. The dr told me either I somehow am actually pregnant and a lot earlier than I thought, or the pregnancy stopped progressing. I had my hcg levels drawn today and they were at 6025 which is pretty low. I know for a fact when my husband and I BD'ed because I had an OPK and that was March 14th. I really don't remember BDing on any other night? I go back Saturday to get the levels drawn again. If for some reason it is increasing - than I will have another ultrasound on the 22nd. If my levels are decreasing, than I get a choice to either miscarry naturally or take medication to induce the miscarriage. I'm so sad....I thought for sure this would of been our rainbow baby. :cry::nope:

 Hoping you get good news and baby dust to you..try not to worry our bodies have a mind of their own like Coy said you may have o'd later than you thought..I know when I conceived according to my due date it doesn't add up but you never know good luck hun.


----------



## msperry1984

SLCMommy said:


> Well, I've got some scary news. I went into my high risk doctor today, and had an ultrasound sound, I am measuring around 4w6d-5w0d which would mean that I got my positive test TWO days after conceiving... which is really....odd and I think impossible. The dr told me either I somehow am actually pregnant and a lot earlier than I thought, or the pregnancy stopped progressing. I had my hcg levels drawn today and they were at 6025 which is pretty low. I know for a fact when my husband and I BD'ed because I had an OPK and that was March 14th. I really don't remember BDing on any other night? I go back Saturday to get the levels drawn again. If for some reason it is increasing - than I will have another ultrasound on the 22nd. If my levels are decreasing, than I get a choice to either miscarry naturally or take medication to induce the miscarriage. I'm so sad....I thought for sure this would of been our rainbow baby. :cry::nope:

 Hoping you get good news and baby dust to you..try not to worry our bodies have a mind of their own like Coy said you may have o'd later than you thought..I know when I conceived according to my due date it doesn't add up but you never know good luck hun.


----------



## msperry1984

So I know prego dreams can be vivid and weird but mine have woke me up crying and have been very violent just want to get the images and thoughts out of my head scary..


----------



## shradha

Try to think about good things before you sleep and you can keep your door keys under your pillow to avoid bad dreams... I had started wearing a bangle made of iron when I was pregnant. ..


----------



## shradha

SLCMommy said:


> Well, I've got some scary news. I went into my high risk doctor today, and had an ultrasound sound, I am measuring around 4w6d-5w0d which would mean that I got my positive test TWO days after conceiving... which is really....odd and I think impossible. The dr told me either I somehow am actually pregnant and a lot earlier than I thought, or the pregnancy stopped progressing. I had my hcg levels drawn today and they were at 6025 which is pretty low. I know for a fact when my husband and I BD'ed because I had an OPK and that was March 14th. I really don't remember BDing on any other night? I go back Saturday to get the levels drawn again. If for some reason it is increasing - than I will have another ultrasound on the 22nd. If my levels are decreasing, than I get a choice to either miscarry naturally or take medication to induce the miscarriage. I'm so sad....I thought for sure this would of been our rainbow baby. :cry::nope:

Ashley dont panic and think about the worst.. everything's going to be fine.....I am sure all your test will be normal. ... sending you loads of baby :dust:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Msperry- Yep, perggo dreams can be very vivid! If you are watching scary stuff try to void it :thumbup:


----------



## SLCMommy

well my levels went up from 6,025 to over 13,000 from a Thursday to a Saturday. So it more than doubled. I go back on the 22nd for another ultrasound. 

My daughter is in a musical, but she only got the part of the opening act...but it's a duet. "I don't want to live on the moon" by Sesame Street. So cute.

I am making more friends here in Utah, mostly by getting to know women who share infant loss with me. But I still really miss Minnesota. Sometimes I kind of wish we didn't buy the house so we could of moved to Oregon. Utah is okay, it's a very pretty state. I just...it's just not "me". The culture really isn't "me". DH and I have tried to take "lessons" from the Mormon Church TWICE now. First time he called them off, this time....I called them off. We want to fit in but if it's not something we are totally comfortable with...why should we just join JUST to feel "fit in". I need to find a church and settle down. There are two Lutheran Churches that I think I might want to check out. They are both ELCA, but one is much much more liberally active than another... (ie: going in parade pride marches and such). There line of thinking is that everyone sins, but everyone should feel welcome at church but one of these churches out right says LBGT is welcome at their church. The pastor is heterosexual & married with a few children. Josh won't go to the Catholic church, because he has been married & divorced before we met and so before either of us could join they would have to "annul" that marriage and in order for that to happen his ex and like, five people would need to write the church and tell them why they think that the marriage shouldn't be valid. DH found this to be incredibly intrusive. So, that was the end of that. *sigh*


----------



## SpudsMama

That's great news about your levels Ashley, I'm thrilled for you! :happydance:


----------



## msperry1984

Yay Ashley great news hope your sono goes well and this is your miracle baby..love hearing that your levels went up..let them soar :)


----------



## Grey Eyes

*Ashley*- sooOOoo awesome- I am excited for you! lovin' those levels girl :thumbup:


----------



## lauraemily17

That's fantastic news Ashley :D


----------



## msperry1984

Update have been having horrible leg cramp in my right leg but last two days have been worse and have had a constant pain in my calf and some swelling so went in for a venous Doppler today to check for possible blood clot test went good they said everything went fine but have to keep an eye on it may need to do a repeat test if it continues or gets worse


----------



## lauraemily17

Glad you got it checked out and they're keeping an eye on you. A DVT is really dangerous. I had terrible swelling in both my legs. A blood clot wasn't even considered, turned out I had one in my pelvis which wasn't diagnosed until it moved to my lungs a few weeks after I gave birth!


----------



## shradha

Yay Ashley. .. see everything's going good.. my first scan was in 6 weeks and my doctor frightened me by sayings to keep my fingers crossed till the next scan because I had thyroid. . But I didnt lose hope and i prayed that my baby should be fine... all the tests and scan in 10 th week showed a healthy baby..I feel this is your miracle baby... all the best!
Msperry- always keep a look out... swelling and cramps are common in 3rd trim but if its gets out of control then you must visit your doctor. Try not to stand for long hours and keep your legs rested on a pillow. All the best . You are doing good. Waiting to see your little princess.


----------



## msperry1984

lauraemily17 said:


> Glad you got it checked out and they're keeping an eye on you. A DVT is really dangerous. I had terrible swelling in both my legs. A blood clot wasn't even considered, turned out I had one in my pelvis which wasn't diagnosed until it moved to my lungs a few weeks after I gave birth!

Wow that's scary I still don't know just want to make sure things are ok ya know and I'm still having the pain in my right calf just got to watch it


----------



## msperry1984

shradha said:


> Yay Ashley. .. see everything's going good.. my first scan was in 6 weeks and my doctor frightened me by sayings to keep my fingers crossed till the next scan because I had thyroid. . But I didnt lose hope and i prayed that my baby should be fine... all the tests and scan in 10 th week showed a healthy baby..I feel this is your miracle baby... all the best!
> Msperry- always keep a look out... swelling and cramps are common in 3rd trim but if its gets out of control then you must visit your doctor. Try not to stand for long hours and keep your legs rested on a pillow. All the best . You are doing good. Waiting to see your little princess.

Yeah I knew the legs cramps are common wasn't worried at first but then its just been my right leg only and the constant stabbing pain in my calf and that I stand on my feet all night at work basically in the same spot so just keeping an eye on it


----------



## SLCMommy

i'm so so so embarrassed. i went to target store this eve. i felt fine, I had previously gone to the bathroom but I wasn't sick... however, during checkout something happened.....i got violently sick and it hit me like a ton of bricks in a blink of an eye. i was dry heaving so hard i couldn't even put the items up on the counter. the mixture of pizza hut and starbucks right next to it was the culprit i think...not exactly great smells when you are pregnant. as soon as i was done i ran to the car and yeah...my dinner ended up all over the ground....burritos, in case you were curious. so, yeah. i'm very embarrassed. i have been taking my zofran faithfully and drinking ginger ale but eh...man! i feel like i can't show my face in the that
store ever again.


----------



## SpudsMama

Oh Ashley, big hugs for you! :hugs: I remember that feeling... when I was around 15 weeks I was out shopping... I fainted, got helped into the toilet by staff where I threw up my cheesy pasta lunch (completely missing the bowl :blush:). I still haven't been back there :haha:


----------



## lauraemily17

Oh Hun, poor thing. Horrible symptom but a reassuring one to have I guess! That sick feeling is seriously putting me off another pregnancy!


----------



## SLCMommy

SpudsMama said:


> Oh Ashley, big hugs for you! :hugs: I remember that feeling... when I was around 15 weeks I was out shopping... I fainted, got helped into the toilet by staff where I threw up my cheesy pasta lunch (completely missing the bowl :blush:). I still haven't been back there :haha:



Oh.My.God. That's horrible! You poor thing! :hugs: Thanks for sharing your story tough, it makes me feel like I am not alone.


----------



## SLCMommy

lauraemily17 said:


> Oh Hun, poor thing. Horrible symptom but a reassuring one to have I guess! That sick feeling is seriously putting me off another pregnancy!

I guess it's nice to have because it lets me know that (hopefully)levels are good and that beanie is fine. :hugs: Yeah, seriously, morning sickness is good birth control. You want a baby and than see something sick with stomach-flu like symptoms and think..."I can wait!" LOL.......:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Grey Eyes

Aw, poor Ashley! Go ahead and go back :winkwink: I would!


----------



## msperry1984

Awe.. Ashley don't feel bad and go ahead and go back.. nothing you can really do about the ms but fight through it. well i remember the feeling from previous pregnancies me and stores just didn't get along of course i would get tired quick from walking around the store shopping but something about getting in line always did me in I have passed out in line at walmart several times and still went back although the repeat performance was more than embarrassing but what do ya do other than get up put yourself back together and home to sleep it off :) good news is it will get better and at the end you'll have a bundle of joy for your troubles :) awe a mother's sacrifice


----------



## shradha

Ashley don't feel bad. Sometimes things happen. Just relax and dont think about it.


----------



## Grey Eyes

-


----------



## lauraemily17

I think it's Ashley's scan today. Hoping to see a pic of bubs soon!


----------



## Grey Eyes

lauraemily17 said:


> I think it's Ashley's scan today. Hoping to see a pic of bubs soon!

OMG that's right!! :happydance: I can't wait!


----------



## SLCMommy

Measuring 2 days ahead, but I'm 6w4d. Due Date is: December 12, 2013. I am now on progesterone zofran & heparin daily shots. Heart rate was a beautiful 130 :) Doctor disagrees with my RE about Parvovirus taking Malachi - says tests during my loss leaned towards it but it wasn't the average amount to really have caused it so he said right now it's just anyone's guess. He told me something IS/was "wrong" but there is nothing scientific right now to really pin a true cause, which worries him. The progesterone & Heparin are more a "safe than sorry" than anything else. I go back to the Maternal Fetal for a regular OB check up on May 7th, and I have another ultrasound on May 13th. I almost started to cry when I told the doctor how incredibly scared I am about losing this baby in 10 weeks....He just looked and me and sympathetically said "Ashley, I know...I understand". How can we not fall in love with the baby already? So much love goes into your baby the moment you see him/her. So far baby looks fantastic.


----------



## msperry1984

Grey Eyes said:


> Where is everyone today? :huh: I am chatty :haha:

I'm here Coy..how are you and the babes..I'm gettin excited to have my second sono in 2 more days :)


----------



## SpudsMama

Yay for a great scan Ashley! :happydance: It sounds like you've got a great doctor there too :thumbup:


----------



## Grey Eyes

*Ashle*y- PERFECT scan! :happydance: Love the pic and so happy for you!

*Msperry*- tomorrow is your scan, right? Yay!


----------



## Grey Eyes

-


----------



## shradha

Ashley-hurray:happydance: :hugs:...

Msperry- all the best for tom's scan...

Coy- within a week my mom is fixing her computer...then I can be online regularly. .here the 3G connection in my phone has bad reception.. oh..its so frustrating. ..
How was your test? I am sure it must have gone well.

My boy has suddenly developed a new schedule. . He sleeps the whole day and is awake from 8 pm to 10 am.....I am having sleepless nights... earlier atleast he slept for 2 hrs then get up have milk then sleep and the cycle carries on..


----------



## SLCMommy

I have a dr's appointment on May 7th, and another ultrasound on May 13th. woo hoo!


----------



## shradha

Nice names Ashley. ..lucy and dexter . You must be waiting for the next scan.

Now everyone's missing. .. have to catch them int their journals.


----------



## shradha

Nice names Ashley. ..lucy and dexter . You must be waiting for the next scan.

Now everyone's missing. .. have to catch them int their journals.


----------



## SLCMommy

I know... :( This thread used to be so fun & active :( I miss everyone on here.


----------



## SLCMommy

shradha said:


> Nice names Ashley. ..lucy and dexter . You must be waiting for the next scan.
> 
> Now everyone's missing. .. have to catch them int their journals.

Thank you :hugs:


----------



## msperry1984

Well update scan went well they didn't,see the band/second sac so either she pushed it out of the way or it was banshing twin..I was 29 wks 5 days at scan she measured 29 wks 3 days but she is still small only 2lbs 15 oz which Dr is a,little concerned with so ill have another scan in 4 weeks to check her growth again..and I've hit 20 lbs weight gain yay..oh and Dr told me to count contractions when I have them and if I have 5 or more within an hour I have to call her another reason for a fu scan but my next appt is in 2 wks


----------



## SLCMommy

msperry... I hope everything works out for you!!


----------



## shradha

Msperry- I feel by next scan your baby will show good growth. Dont worry and take stress. Just take it easy. Your baby is healthy.


----------



## mzswizz

Hey ladies. I have been busy. DH and I will soon reunite Monday :happydance: Also, I have continued the birth control until further notice. I had my u/s and I still have the ovarian cysts. DH has finally got his orders and we are moving to.........Whidbey Island, WA!!!!! So im excited!!!


----------



## shradha

Hi patrice! Nice to see you after a long time. So you are getting ready to move to Whidbey island...thats a nice place..yay!! for reuniting with dh..... take care....


----------



## SLCMommy

Patrice, how long will you be living in Washington for?


----------



## shradha

Coy where are you? Cant find you in your journal too......:shrug:
This thread is become sòoooooooo quiet.


----------



## mzswizz

Shadra-I know..I have been gone for too long..Been busy busy busy. And yes preparing for the move.

Ashley-Congrats on the pregnancy!!! And will be stationed in WA for the remainder of his contract which is 3 yrs and once he reenlists..I don't know if they are going to keep him there or he is going to be moved to another duty station. But im super excited.


----------



## SLCMommy

Thank you Patrice. We hope this one goes through!


----------



## mzswizz

FXed but I believe you are in the right hands.


----------



## SLCMommy

Everyone leaves after they have their babies and leaves me alone in the dust...:roll:


----------



## SpudsMama

N'aww :hugs: Come find us in our journals, we're all pretty regular posters still :) Except Laura, she's buggered off to Australia for a few weeks :haha:


----------



## msperry1984

I'm still here and waiting on my princess to arrive but don't get on much because everyone seems to be gone now


----------



## SLCMommy

I know, feels like nobody comes on here anymore. lol

oh well. How are you feeling ms perry? 29 weeks!!


----------



## shradha

Ashley. ......:hugs: I am here. I come regular. I know how it feels to be lonely. ..that is the why I am catching up with others in their journal. You too must join. How is ms going?

Msperry- how are you? I never asked you....whats your name?


----------



## msperry1984

Ashley I'm doing good 31 weeks today yay still tryin to gain more weight so my princess will plump up but the heartburn and smushed stomach makes it hard to eat a lot lol..shradha my name is Michelle :) glad there's a few of us that still get on :)


----------



## SLCMommy

Michelle- Your ticker is behind!! ;)

Shradha- MS is different each day. Some days I feel okay, others...I feel REALLY bad.. and some, I don't feel sick but than it'll hit me really fast. I've vomited so far, but not as much as the last two pregnancies. Each day is different with this one.

My next doctors appointment is May 7th, and I have another ultrasound on May 13th.


----------



## msperry1984

SLCMommy said:


> Michelle- Your ticker is behind!! ;)
> 
> Shradha- MS is different each day. Some days I feel okay, others...I feel REALLY bad.. and some, I don't feel sick but than it'll hit me really fast. I've vomited so far, but not as much as the last two pregnancies. Each day is different with this one.
> 
> My next doctors appointment is May 7th, and I have another ultrasound on May 13th.

I know my ticker is a little behind since I started it before going to my first appt and gettin my,due date..and haven't changed it :shrug:


----------



## SLCMommy

lol, yeah. 

i've been getting crampy. nothing major and nothing that really would make me call my doctor but its still weird. i hardly get crampy during pregnancies, this one has been the worst for it.


----------



## shradha

I felt pricking and poking often...yes and also crampy... I am missing my bump already........it was a nice experience which I will relish all my life. 

Michelle- I wish I too could gain a lot so that my baby could have been plumpy..... the thyroid tablets didnt let me gain that much weight. Every one used to ask me how I didnt become round. But now I shouldn't feel bad. My boy has put on good weight and height. Touchwood! waiting 2 see your and Ashley's lo.


----------



## SLCMommy

Shradha- Do you think you will have another child?


----------



## shradha

Ashley I am worried. My dh didn't want to have kids early as he was starting his business and wanted my help in setting it up. Now I feel we delayed. Infact if it was not me putting pressure then i dont know when we would have our baby. We have been married for the past 5 years. We are very lucky we didnt have to wait long. Earlier I was 100% sure with just one but now seeing you all having more than 1 I am thinking. I am very confused.


----------



## SLCMommy

ughhh im soooo sick :(


----------



## SpudsMama

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## shradha

Dont worry its just the ms....... once you cross the 1st trim your ms will reduce.:hugs:
Hope your appt went good.


----------



## SLCMommy

My appointment is tomorrow. I will update than :)


----------



## SpudsMama

Hope your appt goes well Ashley! :flower:


----------



## mzswizz

Good luck Ashley!!! 

AFM, im still taking the BCPs. Going to continue to take them until DH and I are settled in and we can then decide when we are ready to ttc. My cycles have been regulated so that's a start. So now I have a 26 day cycle yay :happydance: DH is down here and he been here since Wednesday and I must say I couldn't be happier with him here :blush: I'm so happy and we are leaving to go to Oak Harbor, WA on Friday. So we only have like 2 days left here before we start our new life :thumbup: I'm happy because atleast I can get away from the MIL and all the drama and stress that everybody has been putting on me.


----------



## SpudsMama

Patrice - Yay for moving! Sounds like you're excited :)


----------



## SLCMommy

Patrice - I'd do anything to move away from my in-laws. You are a lucky ducky. LOL


----------



## SLCMommy

Emma- I can't believe your daughter is already 8 months! She's so big now :(


----------



## SLCMommy

Do you ladies remember my friend Alicia at all? Maybe not...she was on here for a short while when ttc.

She is now 36ish weeks, but has been in and out of the hospital for gallbladder stones. She is pregnant with a little girl, whom she is named Annelise "Elise" Laura Louise. 

AFM, My doctors appointment is this afternoon. Nervous and irritated all at once. Maybe it's my hormones, but I am seriously so frustrated I could cry. I was supposed to have an OB appointment today, and than an ultrasound on the 13th. Something, call it intuition told me to call the clinic yesterday and double check on my appointment. NOTHING WAS SCHEDULED for me. Not my OB appointment, not my ultrasound. She said that my order that is on file only showed orders for an appointment. I told her I looked at the white sheet of paper before getting my appointment times and I know for a fact that there was an order for an ultrasound on there too. Nope. I wasn't scheduled for ANY of it. I'm so upset... the times I had scheduled were enough in advance that the times were good for me. How can my appointment just NOT be there? How can my orders have changed?! I watched the lady scan them. I'm so irritated! I've waited weeks for those appointments. So, I was able to get into for my regular OB today at a later time...but she said I'll have to get another order from another doctor tomorrow for the ultrasound. I could just freaking cry. Just my luck.


----------



## SpudsMama

Yes, I remember Alicia :) Wow, she's not got long to go now! I hope she gets better soon.

Urgh Ashley, I've been in similar situations (but not for anything this important), so annoying!! I hope they can get you in for a scan really quickly so you don't have long to wait :hugs:


----------



## SpudsMama

Oh, yeah Phoebe is friggin' huge :haha: She's been crawling for a couple of weeks and yesterday started to walk around with her push along walker... and just as I was typing this managed to scare herself silly by snapping one of the toys on her jumperoo :dohh: Growing up far too fast!


----------



## shradha

Hi Patrice!!! Enjoy your stay in a new place. Happy shifting! ! Hurray for regular cycles...26 days....mine too had become 26 days and I conceived...... all the best for ttc. Finally everything is so positive.


----------



## shradha

Yea I remember Alicia.... hope everything's fine with her....she is so close to hold her baby.

Ashley that was very sad. The hospital staff are so forgetful. How can they do that??? They should be gjven a nice mouthful.

Coy and Steph where are you?


----------



## SLCMommy

Everything went well today at my appointment. I will be putting in a complaint thought about one of the office ladies as she was rude. xxx


----------



## shradha

Glad everything went well. Yes you must complain. She cant be rude after making a mistake.


----------



## msperry1984

Hello ladies sounds like everyone is doing well..what are all your thoughts on pain management during labor..I'm really wanting to go natural but worried if my water breaks early then I may not be able to handle the labor


----------



## shradha

When my waterbag burst I had no pain. Infact I didnt know.... I had to rush to the hospital because I saw drops of blood on my pad. When doctor checked she told me that the waterbag had burst. When they induced me I got pain.... I took the pain as i had already decided no epidural for me. I will go natural. 
What did you do in your earlier pregnancies? If you dont want the pain then you can always take epidural.


----------



## SLCMommy

LOL, I did epidural in September. :)


----------



## SpudsMama

I'd been hoping for a natural water birth but after labouring for four days with no sleep and very little food I just needed the rest... I now love epidurals :rofl: Everyone is different though!


----------



## lauraemily17

I went for the epi. 3 goes later it didn't work so gave birth naturally. I managed (just) I recon next time I'll try a little longer without it.


----------



## msperry1984

Both of my previous pregnancies I had an epi with my first my water broke when I went into labor and I couldn't get it soon enough the pain was horrible but I didn't know what to expect since it was my first..with my second I was induced AMD labored just fine and the nurse said if I wanted one had to het it right then as I was 8cm so I got it but I think I could have done without it although my water did not break until I was getting the epi and that's when its really painful to me is after your water breaks I could handle the contractions and pressure oh but once my water broke it was a whole different ball game until the epi kicked in..I really hope I can labor without my water breaking and go natural but no guarantees so ill wait and see what happens I'm open to both natural and epi although the last epi had my back hurting for a long time after but the Dr who did it wasn't very good had to try several times before he got it ouch..


----------



## SLCMommy

Laura, are you going to TTC anytime soon? :)


----------



## BBWttc29

Hi, at my heaviest I weighed between 330-345. I have since decided to lose weight to improve my chances of getting pregnant. I am now 293 and have started using opks. I finally got a positive opk which never happened before. Me and my husband bd'd the day I got a positive opk and the day after. Will the weight loss and the days we bd'd help chances of conception? I don't know if what I'm experiencing is period symptoms or possible pregnancy symptoms. I am 5 DPO and i have gas some cramping and twinges of pain on m right and left side


----------



## SLCMommy

BBWttc29 said:


> Hi, at my heaviest I weighed between 330-345. I have since decided to lose weight to improve my chances of getting pregnant. I am now 293 and have started using opks. I finally got a positive opk which never happened before. Me and my husband bd'd the day I got a positive opk and the day after. Will the weight loss and the days we bd'd help chances of conception? I don't know if what I'm experiencing is period symptoms or possible pregnancy symptoms. I am 5 DPO and i have gas some cramping and twinges of pain on m right and left side

First off, big welcome to you bbw!!! :happydance::hugs: I hope you can find support and encouragement here on this particular thread and we'd love for you to become a regular poster on here!

I would say that your weight loss and the days you BD'd certainly do help the chances of getting pregnant, especially if you got a positive OPK. If you do not get pregnant this cycle, I'd continue to work hard on losing more weight because the more you lose, the better chance you will have at not only getting pregnant, but having a healthy child, and for you to stay healthy as well. Remember, when we are pregnant we should gain a healthy 25 lbs, so your ideal weight should be something that you would be comfortable with gaining more weight with the pregnancy. :hugs: 

Gas, cramping, and twinges of pain on both sides may be signs of a new pregnancy! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Of course, nobody can really say for sure unless you get a positive test but I can say that I had all those symptoms early on in one of my pregnancies before! :)


----------



## SpudsMama

SLCMommy said:


> BBWttc29 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, at my heaviest I weighed between 330-345. I have since decided to lose weight to improve my chances of getting pregnant. I am now 293 and have started using opks. I finally got a positive opk which never happened before. Me and my husband bd'd the day I got a positive opk and the day after. Will the weight loss and the days we bd'd help chances of conception? I don't know if what I'm experiencing is period symptoms or possible pregnancy symptoms. I am 5 DPO and i have gas some cramping and twinges of pain on m right and left side
> 
> First off, big welcome to you bbw!!! :happydance::hugs: I hope you can find support and encouragement here on this particular thread and we'd love for you to become a regular poster on here!
> 
> I would say that your weight loss and the days you BD'd certainly do help the chances of getting pregnant, especially if you got a positive OPK. If you do not get pregnant this cycle, I'd continue to work hard on losing more weight because the more you lose, the better chance you will have at not only getting pregnant, but having a healthy child, and for you to stay healthy as well. Remember, when we are pregnant we should gain a healthy 25 lbs, so your ideal weight should be something that you would be comfortable with gaining more weight with the pregnancy. :hugs:
> 
> Gas, cramping, and twinges of pain on both sides may be signs of a new pregnancy! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Of course, nobody can really say for sure unless you get a positive test but I can say that I had all those symptoms early on in one of my pregnancies before! :)Click to expand...

Basically, I was going to say everything Ashley just did ^^ :haha: I had those symptoms too, starting at 5dpo! Good luck! :flower:


----------



## lauraemily17

SLCMommy said:


> Laura, are you going to TTC anytime soon? :)

We were supposed to be this month but decided to put it off for a few months. We then had an oopsy a few days ago when i thought ut would be safe but I'm now pretty sure I ovulated yesterday! I'm therefore accidentally in the 2ww!! Given our previous difficulties TTC though I don't think it'll come to anything.


----------



## lauraemily17

SpudsMama said:


> SLCMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBWttc29 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, at my heaviest I weighed between 330-345. I have since decided to lose weight to improve my chances of getting pregnant. I am now 293 and have started using opks. I finally got a positive opk which never happened before. Me and my husband bd'd the day I got a positive opk and the day after. Will the weight loss and the days we bd'd help chances of conception? I don't know if what I'm experiencing is period symptoms or possible pregnancy symptoms. I am 5 DPO and i have gas some cramping and twinges of pain on m right and left side
> 
> First off, big welcome to you bbw!!! :happydance::hugs: I hope you can find support and encouragement here on this particular thread and we'd love for you to become a regular poster on here!
> 
> I would say that your weight loss and the days you BD'd certainly do help the chances of getting pregnant, especially if you got a positive OPK. If you do not get pregnant this cycle, I'd continue to work hard on losing more weight because the more you lose, the better chance you will have at not only getting pregnant, but having a healthy child, and for you to stay healthy as well. Remember, when we are pregnant we should gain a healthy 25 lbs, so your ideal weight should be something that you would be comfortable with gaining more weight with the pregnancy. :hugs:
> 
> Gas, cramping, and twinges of pain on both sides may be signs of a new pregnancy! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Of course, nobody can really say for sure unless you get a positive test but I can say that I had all those symptoms early on in one of my pregnancies before! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Basically, I was going to say everything Ashley just did ^^ :haha: I had those symptoms too, starting at 5dpo! Good luck! :flower:Click to expand...

Hello :wave: I'd say positive sounding symptoms too.


----------



## SLCMommy

lauraemily17 said:


> SLCMommy said:
> 
> 
> Laura, are you going to TTC anytime soon? :)
> 
> We were supposed to be this month but decided to put it off for a few months. We then had an oopsy a few days ago when i thought ut would be safe but I'm now pretty sure I ovulated yesterday! I'm therefore accidentally in the 2ww!! Given our previous difficulties TTC though I don't think it'll come to anything.Click to expand...


Hahaha!! :rofl: well Laura, welcome to the TWW anyhow! Accidently or not, you are now in the game! :) Since I'm a POSA addict, I say you should test in two weeks...just for the fun of it!!


----------



## BBWttc29

SLCMommy said:


> BBWttc29 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, at my heaviest I weighed between 330-345. I have since decided to lose weight to improve my chances of getting pregnant. I am now 293 and have started using opks. I finally got a positive opk which never happened before. Me and my husband bd'd the day I got a positive opk and the day after. Will the weight loss and the days we bd'd help chances of conception? I don't know if what I'm experiencing is period symptoms or possible pregnancy symptoms. I am 5 DPO and i have gas some cramping and twinges of pain on m right and left side
> 
> First off, big welcome to you bbw!!! :happydance::hugs: I hope you can find support and encouragement here on this particular thread and we'd love for you to become a regular poster on here!
> 
> I would say that your weight loss and the days you BD'd certainly do help the chances of getting pregnant, especially if you got a positive OPK. If you do not get pregnant this cycle, I'd continue to work hard on losing more weight because the more you lose, the better chance you will have at not only getting pregnant, but having a healthy child, and for you to stay healthy as well. Remember, when we are pregnant we should gain a healthy 25 lbs, so your ideal weight should be something that you would be comfortable with gaining more weight with the pregnancy. :hugs:
> 
> Gas, cramping, and twinges of pain on both sides may be signs of a new pregnancy! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Of course, nobody can really say for sure unless you get a positive test but I can say that I had all those symptoms early on in one of my pregnancies before! :)Click to expand...

I'm definitely still eating healthy and continuing to lose weight. Hopefully this will be my time to get my bfp


----------



## lauraemily17

SLCMommy said:


> lauraemily17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLCMommy said:
> 
> 
> Laura, are you going to TTC anytime soon? :)
> 
> We were supposed to be this month but decided to put it off for a few months. We then had an oopsy a few days ago when i thought ut would be safe but I'm now pretty sure I ovulated yesterday! I'm therefore accidentally in the 2ww!! Given our previous difficulties TTC though I don't think it'll come to anything.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hahaha!! :rofl: well Laura, welcome to the TWW anyhow! Accidently or not, you are now in the game! :) Since I'm a POSA addict, I say you should test in two weeks...just for the fun of it!!Click to expand...

Normally I would need no encouragement and have some tests hidden at home :blush: However being in Australia means I have no tests!! I'm due on the day before we fly home too so if there's no AF by then I'm going to be very impatient on the journey home desperate to poas!!


----------



## shradha

Laura I am already getting curious....sorry.. I can imagine how it must for you.... today is the wedding....enjoy!!!!!! Waiting for pics......


----------



## shradha

BBWttc29 said:


> Hi, at my heaviest I weighed between 330-345. I have since decided to lose weight to improve my chances of getting pregnant. I am now 293 and have started using opks. I finally got a positive opk which never happened before. Me and my husband bd'd the day I got a positive opk and the day after. Will the weight loss and the days we bd'd help chances of conception? I don't know if what I'm experiencing is period symptoms or possible pregnancy symptoms. I am 5 DPO and i have gas some cramping and twinges of pain on m right and left side

Hi welcome!! This thread is very lucky. We all got our :bfp:. Here the ladies are extremely helpful. That does look like a symptom but you must still wait and test. Keeping fingers crossed. Some baby :dust: for you. Dont lose hope. Keep trying.


----------



## msperry1984

Welcome bbw care to share your name ...best of luck with the ttc and yes this thread has been lucky with bfp :) hope yours comes soon


----------



## BBWttc29

msperry1984 said:


> Welcome bbw care to share your name ...best of luck with the ttc and yes this thread has been lucky with bfp :) hope yours comes soon

My name is Monae. Thank you I'm hoping to get my BFP this month


----------



## SLCMommy

Moane - When do you plan on testing?

AFM, yesterday & today my morning sickness *so far* as almost gone away. I'm a little worried about it, but i'm just trying to relax. I feel like I am starting to stretch as the baby is getting bigger now so that's probably a good thing. It's not painful. 

I have neighbors from hell. We own our house, but I live on a cul de sac. Everyone else owns, but Ive got two rental houses right next to me. The people right next to us are respectful, not very friendly but if I wave first or say hi, they will responded with a friendly hello or a wave as well. However, the people next to them (so, two houses over) is full of Mexicans and while their ethnicity doesn't matter to me, they are rude. There five year old sneaks smoking cigarettes, they swear, the kids do not respect my children's boundries when they say they do not like something or do not want to do something. The father and uncle that live there swear at my children (they swear at there own too) but the thing is - I don't allow that kind of language in my home nor do I swear and curse at my children. I find them to be totally inappropriate and I have told my children they are not allowed to play with them.


----------



## BBWttc29

Well af is due on Tuesday so we will see. Ive had bad gas more frequent bowel movements (sorry if TMI) also my nipples were a little itchy. I'm not sure if the cramps were due to it almost being af. So I'm Still hopeful that this will be my month.


----------



## BBWttc29

SLCMommy said:


> Moane - When do you plan on testing?
> 
> AFM, yesterday & today my morning sickness *so far* as almost gone away. I'm a little worried about it, but i'm just trying to relax. I feel like I am starting to stretch as the baby is getting bigger now so that's probably a good thing. It's not painful.
> 
> I have neighbors from hell. We own our house, but I live on a cul de sac. Everyone else owns, but Ive got two rental houses right next to me. The people right next to us are respectful, not very friendly but if I wave first or say hi, they will responded with a friendly hello or a wave as well. However, the people next to them (so, two houses over) is full of Mexicans and while their ethnicity doesn't matter to me, they are rude. There five year old sneaks smoking cigarettes, they swear, the kids do not respect my children's boundries when they say they do not like something or do not want to do something. The father and uncle that live there swear at my children (they swear at there own too) but the thing is - I don't allow that kind of language in my home nor do I swear and curse at my children. I find them to be totally inappropriate and I have told my children they are not allowed to play with them.

I was planning to wait and see if af comes on Tuesday


----------



## Grey Eyes

*Mona*e- welcome!!

*Laura*- heheh welcome to the 2WW!! :winkwink:

*Emma*, omg what an adorable pic! :cloud9:

*Ashley*- lookin' gooood! When's your next appt?
*
Shradha*- I miss you! took a break from my journal for awhile :sad1: will fill you in sometime. Glad to see all you ladies!!!!
*
Michelle*- eeekk! getting close!!

*Patrice*:hi: WA! sweet :winkwink: have some coffee :coffee: while you're there!coffee in WA is awesome lol


----------



## SLCMommy

I go back in May 22nd but I think I'm going to reschedule the appointment to a different time because I hate morning appointments :)


----------



## msperry1984

Getting more and more excited as the months are dwindling done to weeks next appt is about 10 days away and ill have another sono to see how my princess is growing coming up on 33 weeks this Friday yay :)


----------



## SLCMommy

Michelle - You are getting close. Bet you are getting excited! For some reason I feel like you've been pregnant FOREVER! LOL! I bet you are ready to have the baby and be done with the pregnancy!!

Coy - Glad your posting again :)

Monae - Hoping AF doesn't come for your tomorrow!! Are you going to test tomorrow if it doesn't come, or are you going to wait until Wednesday morning and test with first morning urine?

AFM, Morning Sickness is still here and I still vomit, but since I've turned 9 weeks, it doesn't seem to be AS bad... but I don't know. I'm still holding my breath! I don't want to be slammed with morning sickness HARD and than feel like i just jinxed myself. lol


----------



## SpudsMama

SLCMommy said:


> Michelle - You are getting close. Bet you are getting excited! For some reason I feel like you've been pregnant FOREVER! LOL!

:haha: Same here! Not long to go now though! :)


----------



## BBWttc29

SLCMommy said:


> Michelle - You are getting close. Bet you are getting excited! For some reason I feel like you've been pregnant FOREVER! LOL! I bet you are ready to have the baby and be done with the pregnancy!!
> 
> Coy - Glad your posting again :)
> 
> Monae - Hoping AF doesn't come for your tomorrow!! Are you going to test tomorrow if it doesn't come, or are you going to wait until Wednesday morning and test with first morning urine?
> 
> AFM, Morning Sickness is still here and I still vomit, but since I've turned 9 weeks, it doesn't seem to be AS bad... but I don't know. I'm still holding my breath! I don't want to be slammed with morning sickness HARD and than feel like i just jinxed myself. lol

I don't know yet. I do wonder since I haven't had spotting or Implantation bleeding am I out and just holding on to hope


----------



## SpudsMama

BBWttc29 said:


> SLCMommy said:
> 
> 
> Michelle - You are getting close. Bet you are getting excited! For some reason I feel like you've been pregnant FOREVER! LOL! I bet you are ready to have the baby and be done with the pregnancy!!
> 
> Coy - Glad your posting again :)
> 
> Monae - Hoping AF doesn't come for your tomorrow!! Are you going to test tomorrow if it doesn't come, or are you going to wait until Wednesday morning and test with first morning urine?
> 
> AFM, Morning Sickness is still here and I still vomit, but since I've turned 9 weeks, it doesn't seem to be AS bad... but I don't know. I'm still holding my breath! I don't want to be slammed with morning sickness HARD and than feel like i just jinxed myself. lol
> 
> I don't know yet. I do wonder since I haven't had spotting or Implantation bleeding am I out and just holding on to hopeClick to expand...

I didn't have any spotting or implantation bleeding so it definitely doesn't mean you're out! I think it's only something like 30% of women experience IB :thumbup:


----------



## BBWttc29

SpudsMama said:


> BBWttc29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLCMommy said:
> 
> 
> Michelle - You are getting close. Bet you are getting excited! For some reason I feel like you've been pregnant FOREVER! LOL! I bet you are ready to have the baby and be done with the pregnancy!!
> 
> Coy - Glad your posting again :)
> 
> Monae - Hoping AF doesn't come for your tomorrow!! Are you going to test tomorrow if it doesn't come, or are you going to wait until Wednesday morning and test with first morning urine?
> 
> AFM, Morning Sickness is still here and I still vomit, but since I've turned 9 weeks, it doesn't seem to be AS bad... but I don't know. I'm still holding my breath! I don't want to be slammed with morning sickness HARD and than feel like i just jinxed myself. lol
> 
> I don't know yet. I do wonder since I haven't had spotting or Implantation bleeding am I out and just holding on to hopeClick to expand...
> 
> I didn't have any spotting or implantation bleeding so it definitely doesn't mean you're out! I think it's only something like 30% of women experience IB :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thank you.. That makes e feel like there is still hope for me


----------



## msperry1984

SLCMommy said:


> Michelle - You are getting close. Bet you are getting excited! For some reason I feel like you've been pregnant FOREVER! LOL! I bet you are ready to have the baby and be done with the pregnancy!!
> 
> Coy - Glad your posting again :)
> 
> Monae - Hoping AF doesn't come for your tomorrow!! Are you going to test tomorrow if it doesn't come, or are you going to wait until Wednesday morning and test with first morning urine?
> 
> AFM, Morning Sickness is still here and I still vomit, but since I've turned 9 weeks, it doesn't seem to be AS bad... but I don't know. I'm still holding my breath! I don't want to be slammed with morning sickness HARD and than feel like i just jinxed myself. lol

Yes I do believe I have been prego forever at least it feels that way but thankfully less than two months to go :)


----------



## SLCMommy

I dont remember having spotting or implantation bleeding either


----------



## shradha

Ashley- your Mexican neighbors seem very rude and annoying. ... it must be so:growlmad:.. poor kids. Try to look out for some1 apart from your neighbors whom you and kids can be friends with. Just ignore those people. I am waiting for your appointment. The thread is alive again.... you must be happy.

Coy- hiiii ! Nice to see you back. 

Michelle- another 3 weeks and you will be full term.......waiting:happydance:
No bump pics??????

Monae- Dont worry about the bleed.... I never had any symptoms or any implantation bleed....infact when I tested on 10, 11 , 12 ,13 th dpo I got bfn.... then I didnt test....I used to temp..... I still remember everyone seeing my chart saying test...... emma do yoh remember....in the evening at 4 I saw your post saying test..... I tested and got bfp......So monae till af doesn't show dont lose hope....all the best.... I am really hoping this is your month.


----------



## SpudsMama

Yep Shradha, I remember :) It seems like so long ago now! I bet it's getting close to a year now since your :bfp: right?

Edit: Yep, just seen your BFP date in your siggy :haha:


----------



## shradha

Yes its going to be a year now....... I can never forget the excitement.


----------



## BBWttc29

shradha said:


> Ashley- your Mexican neighbors seem very rude and annoying. ... it must be so:growlmad:.. poor kids. Try to look out for some1 apart from your neighbors whom you and kids can be friends with. Just ignore those people. I am waiting for your appointment. The thread is alive again.... you must be happy.
> 
> Coy- hiiii ! Nice to see you back.
> 
> Michelle- another 3 weeks and you will be full term.......waiting:happydance:
> No bump pics??????
> 
> Monae- Dont worry about the bleed.... I never had any symptoms or any implantation bleed....infact when I tested on 10, 11 , 12 ,13 th dpo I got bfn.... then I didnt test....I used to temp..... I still remember everyone seeing my chart saying test...... emma do yoh remember....in the evening at 4 I saw your post saying test..... I tested and got bfp......So monae till af doesn't show dont lose hope....all the best.... I am really hoping this is your month.

Thank you. I'm hoping so too. Now that I think about it my sister didn't have any symptoms when she was pregnant. So I'm hoping this is my month


----------



## msperry1984

I e tried posting pics but it doesn't seem to work I must be doing somethin wrong that AMD my computer hates me most days lol


----------



## mzswizz

hello ladies!

AFM, im on cd25. Usually AF starts tomorrow. I have started spotting slightly for the past week on and off for the past week so im pretty sure its on its way :thumbup: I am still on the BCPs until DH and I are settled in our new place and can budget everything to see how muc money we will have left over so we can decide from there whether we can start trying now or wait until I start working and have more money saved before trying. Currently, we have to fill out the paperwork today for Base Housing and then Drew already has someone selling a car in his squadron..2009 Chevy for $8500 which is pretty good so that helps out a lot because we do need a vehicle especially for when I start working. I love it up here so far. I can see Canada's mountains from our location :cloud9: Its just lovely here. A great place to raise a family. Havent made any friends yet but plan on it.


----------



## SLCMommy

Patrice - Bet you love it up there, huh? That's good for you, taking your time Patrice. I admire that about you. Are you going to miss Florida?


----------



## SpudsMama

Aw, it sounds like you're enjoying your new life Patrice! :flower:


----------



## Grey Eyes

*Patri*ce- yay, sounds awesome!

*Msperry*- did you try photobucket and the IMG codes? That's how I post.

M*ona*e- how are you?

*Shradha *how are you and that bebe???!!! Pics! (hint hint)

*Emma*- :hi: How's that gorgeous Phoebes?

A*shley*- when is your next appt?

*AFM*- feeling aweosme today the day is sunny I am sure it will get hot...thinking of tanning. Our neighbor is creepy though and peeps through a hole in his garage next to our yard :argh: so...maybe, maybe NOT! :haha: Dh said he preferred I use tanning beds because of the privacy but.........:shrug:

Think I am officiall 2WW...got a positive on opk yesterday (sort of) and for sure today:thumbup:

https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o611/greyeyes3/000_4732_zpse401fcf1.jpg
And my baby! :laugh2:
https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o611/greyeyes3/000_4727_zpsd8591f9c.jpg


----------



## SpudsMama

OMG Coy, I saw the pic before reading the post and thought you'd got a :bfp: :rofl: 

Phoebe is good :) Crawling and currently pulling herself up on everything she can get her hands on :wacko: :haha:

Aeryn is a cutie!! :cloud9:

I thought sunbeds are bad for you? I don't know much, I've never used them :shrug:


----------



## BBWttc29

Grey Eyes said:


> *Patri*ce- yay, sounds awesome!
> 
> *Msperry*- did you try photobucket and the IMG codes? That's how I post.
> 
> M*ona*e- how are you?
> 
> *Shradha *how are you and that bebe???!!! Pics! (hint hint)
> 
> *Emma*- :hi: How's that gorgeous Phoebes?
> 
> A*shley*- when is your next appt?
> 
> *AFM*- feeling aweosme today the day is sunny I am sure it will get hot...thinking of tanning. Our neighbor is creepy though and peeps through a hole in his garage next to our yard :argh: so...maybe, maybe NOT! :haha: Dh said he preferred I use tanning beds because of the privacy but.........:shrug:
> 
> Think I am officiall 2WW...got a positive on opk yesterday (sort of) and for sure today:thumbup:
> 
> https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o611/greyeyes3/000_4732_zpse401fcf1.jpg
> And my baby! :laugh2:
> https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o611/greyeyes3/000_4727_zpsd8591f9c.jpg

I'm doing pretty good. Still feeling pretty gassy especially at night. I'm also cramping On both sides. Also my stomach gets upset after I eat


----------



## SLCMommy

Coy, my next appointment is May 28th. 

Cute pictures! Welcome to 2WW. Your daughter is GORGEOUS. She looks so much like her sisters! You can tell she's your hubby's and not the milkmans! :winkwink: LOL! I'm teasing. :hugs: She's a doll.



Emma- Tanning beds are bad for you, but I think Coy was talking about tanning outside? I haven't used a tanning bed in a few years but I love them :) Are they bad for you? Everything is if you over do it. LOL At least that's how I look at life.

I've been craving the McDonald's McRib today. LOL :rofl:


----------



## SLCMommy

I miss Steph. I wish she posted on here more. I love her to death.


----------



## mzswizz

thanks ladies. compared to florida...I like it more here!!!


----------



## msperry1984

Grey Eyes said:


> *Patri*ce- yay, sounds awesome!
> 
> *Msperry*- did you try photobucket and the IMG codes? That's how I post.
> 
> M*ona*e- how are you?
> 
> *Shradha *how are you and that bebe???!!! Pics! (hint hint)
> 
> *Emma*- :hi: How's that gorgeous Phoebes?
> 
> A*shley*- when is your next appt?
> 
> *AFM*- feeling aweosme today the day is sunny I am sure it will get hot...thinking of tanning. Our neighbor is creepy though and peeps through a hole in his garage next to our yard :argh: so...maybe, maybe NOT! :haha: Dh said he preferred I use tanning beds because of the privacy but.........:shrug:
> 
> Think I am officiall 2WW...got a positive on opk yesterday (sort of) and for sure today:thumbup:
> 
> https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o611/greyeyes3/000_4732_zpse401fcf1.jpg
> And my baby! :laugh2:
> https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o611/greyeyes3/000_4727_zpsd8591f9c.jpg

No coy I've never tried photo bucket ill have to look into that.


----------



## msperry1984

Afm- came home early from work last night over did it yesterday nesting cleaning the house..mowing the yard and it was hot out and was so tired went to work where I stand all night and was having too many contractions so decided best to go home put my feet up and drink lots of water and rest they finally stopped around midnight thank goodness although most of them were not painful I know I was probably dehydrated so all for the best I'm good today haven't done anything much but now time to go get kids from school..


----------



## SLCMommy

10 weeks today! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## SpudsMama

Happy 10 weeks Ashley, double figures already! :shock:


----------



## SLCMommy

I'm not even kidding when I say I literally JUST felt a little flutter. It wasn't gas - I PROMISE. It was like a butterfly :) xoxoxoxox


----------



## SpudsMama

SLCMommy said:


> I'm not even kidding when I say I literally JUST felt a little flutter. It wasn't gas - I PROMISE. It was like a butterfly :) xoxoxoxox

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## msperry1984

Yay Ashley 10 weeks and the best feeling ever feeling your little bean move


----------



## Grey Eyes

Ashley!! Yay for flutters :cloud9: So close to second tri soon MS will be over :winkwink:


----------



## lauraemily17

Yay, such s wonderful feeling Ashley. Happy 10 weeks!

Welcome to the tww Coy!! I'm 10 dpo today. At 8 dpo I had a few suspicious symptoms but nothing at all now so pretty sure AF will arrive right on time on Tuesday. Bit of a pain given we fly home on Wednesday!


----------



## shradha

Getting my computer in my mom's house fixed today. So I can start my parental journal. Shresh is already 3 months old.... I am loving seeing him growing up...but at the same time I dont want him to grow up... I wish he could be like this 3 months old baby. I have lost it :dohh:
Coy- Aeryn love you baby:kiss:.. so cute!!!!!! so you are 2ww...... nice to see you back:happydance: tanning .....we dont need tanning as we get tanned in one day by just going out. Ha ha...
Emma- phoebe looks so cute in the pic. I liked the hat.
Ashley- yay for the fluttering. .. now you can feel your baby.:happydance: happy 10 weeks.
Msperry- 1 month...... packed hospital bag? How are you feeling today?
Monae- how are you? The wait must be so difficult. 
Laura- the journey is so tiring. .....


----------



## lauraemily17

I loved the 3 month stage too Shradhs but trust me when I say nearly every stage gets even better (other than the odd wonder week/sleep regression!)


----------



## SpudsMama

lauraemily17 said:


> I loved the 3 month stage too Shradhs but trust me when I say nearly every stage gets even better (other than the odd wonder week/sleep regression!)

I thought that this morning! Every new month is my favourite... I'm especially loving this age because she's much more interactive :)


----------



## msperry1984

shradha said:


> Getting my computer in my mom's house fixed today. So I can start my parental journal. Shresh is already 3 months old.... I am loving seeing him growing up...but at the same time I dont want him to grow up... I wish he could be like this 3 months old baby. I have lost it :dohh:
> Coy- Aeryn love you baby:kiss:.. so cute!!!!!! so you are 2ww...... nice to see you back:happydance: tanning .....we dont need tanning as we get tanned in one day by just going out. Ha ha...
> Emma- phoebe looks so cute in the pic. I liked the hat.
> Ashley- yay for the fluttering. .. now you can feel your baby.:happydance: happy 10 weeks.
> Msperry- 1 month...... packed hospital bag? How are you feeling today?
> Monae- how are you? The wait must be so difficult.
> Laura- the journey is so tiring. .....

Still haven't packed my bag for the hospital I have 7 weeks still until my due date of July 5 but I'm waiting and only 5 weeks of work left til I take leave


----------



## Grey Eyes

hey ladies!! just opping in for a peek! :dust:


----------



## shradha

I am very curious. .......what is it???????


----------



## shradha

Msperry - Start packing.....it helped me as I had mine early. I was tension free in the end. I guess you have more experience than me.... you are going to work till you reach 2 weeks dd??? dont they give you leave after 7th month?


----------



## msperry1984

shradha said:


> Msperry - Start packing.....it helped me as I had mine early. I was tension free in the end. I guess you have more experience than me.... you are going to work till you reach 2 weeks dd??? dont they give you leave after 7th month?

I could work up until dd but I have 2 weeks vacation saved up so I'm taking it 2 weeks before dd..I know i need to pack but not even sure what I should take..its been six years since I've last done this lol but I figure clothes for me and outfit for baby to come home in toiletries breast pads what else???


----------



## SLCMommy

Hey Everyone!

shradha - do you have a facebook?

Monae- Did you test yet? :)


AFM, I'm feeling really icky today. No new updates really. Just checking in with everyone.


----------



## BBWttc29

SLCMommy said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> shradha - do you have a facebook?
> 
> Monae- Did you test yet? :)
> 
> 
> AFM, I'm feeling really icky today. No new updates really. Just checking in with everyone.

No af came on Thursday and is already gone. I have started temping


----------



## lauraemily17

AF here too. 26 day cycle, crappy body. Thinking of ntnp now and properly TTC after Xander's 1st birthday. 

Monae - are you using fertility friend? You can put your chart in your sig if you are like mine.


----------



## BBWttc29

lauraemily17 said:


> AF here too. 26 day cycle, crappy body. Thinking of ntnp now and properly TTC after Xander's 1st birthday.
> 
> Monae - are you using fertility friend? You can put your chart in your sig if you are like mine.

Yes I am using fertility friend


----------



## shradha

So sad Af arrived. Dont feel disheartened. Maybe next month is your lucky month. Good you are tempg... you can share the ff link. We all are curious ladies. All the best. :dust:


----------



## shradha

Laura- Af has arrived. .... so has mine I think. I had some spottings and severe pain. Lets see if its 26 days cycle or 32 days. Last 2 months when I had conceived i had 26 days cycle. ....

Ashley- yes I do have one but I hardly use it.


----------



## msperry1984

Afm- sono and Dr appt today went great Ariana is gaining weight well she's now 4 lbs 9 oz yay so now 6 weeks till dd and Dr now predicting her to be between 6-7 lbs another appt in 2 weeks and done with sonos just waiting for her arrival now still need to pack my bags though


----------



## BBWttc29

shradha said:


> So sad Af arrived. Dont feel disheartened. Maybe next month is your lucky month. Good you are tempg... you can share the ff link. We all are curious ladies. All the best. :dust:

How do I share it


----------



## SLCMommy

Update: Alicia had her daughter Tuesday morning at 9:15 am weighing in at a tiny 5 lbs 4 oz but mom and baby are doing wonderful.


AFM, I feel like poop. LOL. I've been vomiting today.


----------



## shradha

Ashley- congratulate Alicia from my end. As long as baby is healthy there is nothing to worry. My baby was also a small one. 
Hope you are feeling fine now. 

Monae- you have to save the link in your signature. 

Msperry- that's wonderful. Start packing. 

Coy- again you are missing

Atlast I have started my journal....I am happy.


----------



## BBWttc29

Where do I go on fertility friend


----------



## shradha

BBWttc29 said:


> Where do I go on fertility friend

You go to your chart, share it. Copy the link in your signature.


----------



## shradha

Ashley....Msperry. ..Monae. .... how are you?


----------



## BBWttc29

shradha said:


> Ashley....Msperry. ..Monae. .... how are you?

I'm doing Pretty good. I put the link to my chart in my signature. Does it update automatically? Still hopeful that I'll get my BFP this cycle


----------



## SpudsMama

Yeah it'll update itself every time you put in your daily temp/CM :thumbup:


----------



## SpudsMama

SLCMommy said:


> Update: Alicia had her daughter Tuesday morning at 9:15 am weighing in at a tiny 5 lbs 4 oz but mom and baby are doing wonderful.
> 
> 
> AFM, I feel like poop. LOL. I've been vomiting today.

How did I miss this?! Congratulations Alicia! :pink:

How are you doing Ashley?


----------



## shradha

BBWttc29 said:


> shradha said:
> 
> 
> Ashley....Msperry. ..Monae. .... how are you?
> 
> I'm doing Pretty good. I put the link to my chart in my signature. Does it update automatically? Still hopeful that I'll get my BFP this cycleClick to expand...

Yes it does... fingers crossed for you..:thumbup: :dust:. Now we can see your chart.


----------



## SLCMommy

My sister in laws sister had a stillbirth last night. Baby girl measured 27 weeks :(



AFM, I've been vomiting and suffering from severe migraines.


----------



## lauraemily17

Oh that's so sad. She must be devastated and it must hit a nerve for you and DH. Big :hugs:


----------



## shradha

Ashley thats really sad. Hope your SIL's sis and family are fine. You dont it take to your heart and start getting worried. Everything is going good and will go good too. Hope your ms reduces soon.


----------



## SpudsMama

That's awful :nope: 

I hope your MS eases soon :hugs:


----------



## SLCMommy

Yeah MS comes and goes...but when it comes it's really severe. When I go to my appointment on Tuesday I'm going to ask for something stronger than the Zofran medicine that I'm taking now.


----------



## msperry1984

Ok ladies need some advice I know swelling is common in pregnancy but for the last 3 days now I've had horrible swelling in my legs I'd day 1-2+ pitting edema by the end of the night in theornings its gone downbut then once I get up and start moving around the swelling starts all over should I be concerned oh and my legs start hurting


----------



## BBWttc29

Im kinda confused by FF. it told me Saturday I would Ovulate and that was just 5 days after my period. I took an OPK and it was negative. The last 2 months I got a positive OPK on the 3rd. so we Bd'd last night and will try every other day until the 3rd. has FF ever been wrong for anyone


----------



## shradha

Msperry- swelling will be there. Drink lots of fluids. Try to rest your legs whenever possible. You can lie on a sofa putting a pillow under your legs. Try to lessen the amount of salt. Is your bp normal?


----------



## shradha

Monae- yes ff does make estimates which may not be correct. Opk tests gives us the correct info.. you are doing great. :sex: regularly can increase your chances. All the best:thumbup:


----------



## msperry1984

shradha said:


> Msperry- swelling will be there. Drink lots of fluids. Try to rest your legs whenever possible. You can lie on a sofa putting a pillow under your legs. Try to lessen the amount of salt. Is your bp normal?

No is normal just the aching swelling iny legs if I can stay off my feet I'm ok but that's not possible all the time with two kids and still working but I'm doing my best just waiting hoping these last 5 weeks go by fast


----------



## SLCMommy

I have a OB appointment today. I'm nervous!


----------



## SLCMommy

Bad Update:

I had an ultrasound today and baby is showing signs of having a Trisomy :( I wasn't told exactly why, but it was because the doctor didn't want to scare me. I'm so sad, confused...and scared. I go back next week to do the testing.:cry:

Also, since I am showing signs of early gestational diabetes, I'm getting tested for it in two weeks.:nope:


----------



## msperry1984

SLCMommy said:


> Bad Update:
> 
> I had an ultrasound today and baby is showing signs of having a Trisomy :( I wasn't told exactly why, but it was because the doctor didn't want to scare me. I'm so sad, confused...and scared. I go back next week to do the testing.:cry:
> 
> Also, since I am showing signs of early gestational diabetes, I'm getting tested for it in two weeks.:nope:

So sorry to hear you got bad news you and your family are in my prayers that everything will be ok for you and babe but what is trisomy


----------



## SLCMommy

Trisomy is chromosome diffident, either with extras or lack of one. For example, Down Syndrome is Trisomy 21 and the most "mild" of the different Trisomy. 

Trisomy 18, most babies die shortly after birth by a few hours or days, but some do live longer.

Trisomy 15 & 13 - it's very rare those babies come to full term, almost all of them die.


----------



## SpudsMama

Oh no, Ashley I'm so sorry you're receiving bad news again! :hugs: I hope you more info soon.


----------



## lauraemily17

Oh hun. I'm sorry its not better news. As I understand it the only thing that can indicate trisomy this early is the nutal fold measurement but that only gives a probability not a diagnosis and is ran along side blood tests. Did you get given an NT measurement? 

What other testing are you having? 

I've seen on here and had 2 people through my yoga classes be told they were high risk of trisomy but their babies were fine. I really hope that's the case for you too. :hugs:

Actually what I'm thinking is just for Down's syndrome, I think it's different for other trisomy conditions. Praying for good news hun. :hugs:


----------



## SLCMommy

I go in next week for the NT risk assessment. If it comes out at a high risk, than I'll do an amniocentesis.


----------



## shradha

Ashley- so sorry to hear the bad news. Hoping that everything goes fine.. I dont know much about it....


----------



## msperry1984

Where is everyone...Afm- been having pressure and some sharp pains when I pee glad I have an appt Wed hope its not a uti but maybe I'm starting to dilate what do you ladies think...


----------



## shradha

Yes... I think you are.....you must be ready.... it may take days or week...good you already have an appointment with the doctor.


----------



## SLCMommy

The pressure might be the head of the baby, so it could cause your cervix to start to open but I don't think it would make urination painful. It's probably both :(


----------



## SpudsMama

It does sound like a UTI to me... I had a few of them during my pregnancy. The doc will give you the answer though :hugs:

How are you Ashley?


----------



## SLCMommy

SpudsMama said:


> It does sound like a UTI to me... I had a few of them during my pregnancy. The doc will give you the answer though :hugs:
> 
> How are you Ashley?

Thanks for asking, Emma. :hugs:

Pretty good actually. Morning sickness isn't as bad as what it used to be..I'm still kinda "blah" but NOTHING like weeks earlier and I'm guessing it's because now I'm getting a little bit farther along...past those icky weeks. My breasts oddly started to get very tender around 10 weeks and STILL are very tender! I've only ever truly had this sore of breasts with my first and that was around 7 weeks...I never had sore breasts this late in the first trimester. (Even though my ticker says i'm in the 2nd trimester, I still say that it starts at 13 weeks...hahah). I'm waiting patiently for my "testing" this Friday. :-=


----------



## SpudsMama

Hmm, your first is your girl right? I hope I'm right anyway, otherwise I've just embarrassed myself :haha: If so, that could mean team :pink: maybe? I agree... first tri ends at 13 weeks in my opinion.


----------



## SLCMommy

SpudsMama said:


> Hmm, your first is your girl right? I hope I'm right anyway, otherwise I've just embarrassed myself :haha: If so, that could mean team :pink: maybe? I agree... first tri ends at 13 weeks in my opinion.

Yup! My first is a girl! My last four pregnancies (first two living of course) are ALL boys. :blush: Either I'm having a girl or this baby boy is giving me more milder symptoms.:shrug:


----------



## shradha

so you have girl and boy.... cool. 
I was going to ask where are you?? Breast tenderness.....right now I have soreness... So sorry that you are having bad MS.


----------



## SLCMommy

I have one girl and two boys.


----------



## msperry1984

Good luck Friday Ashley I pray you get good news on your test..I have my appt Wed so I hope no uti and maybe some progress with my cervix..everyone at work says I've dropped and no one thinks I'll make it to my dd but my first was right on time and second induced on my dd so we will see


----------



## msperry1984

Update appt today went well Ariana is doing great moving well had my gbs test will get results next week and I'm dilated to a one yay for progress but Dr says that doesn't mean much right now just that baby should be here within the next month..head is down still and,having lots of pain with walking and going from sitting to standing and vice versa happy and ready to meet my newest princess


----------



## SpudsMama

msperry1984 said:


> Update appt today went well Ariana is doing great moving well had my gbs test will get results next week and I'm dilated to a one yay for progress but Dr says that doesn't mean much right now just that baby should be here within the next month..head is down still and,having lots of pain with walking and going from sitting to standing and vice versa happy and ready to meet my newest princess

Glad your appt went well! :)


----------



## SLCMommy

Went into the clinic today because my urine was brown due to blood in it, and I also went blind on my left eye this morning out of the blue, but my vision restored. BP was really low. I am now on some medications. 

Babys heart rate fluctuated between 160 and 78 which isn't a good sign. 

Can't wait to go back on Friday to see baby on the screen and hopefully heart rate will have stabilized. If not, It's most likely anything impending loss :(


----------



## SpudsMama

I really hope you get some good news on Friday Ashley! :hugs:


----------



## lauraemily17

Big hugs Ashley :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

msperry Glad everything went well.

Ashley-hoping for good news for you on Friday.

how's everyone else doing?

AFM, im on cd19. My cycles have become regulated ever since I started taking Generess FE. I now havea 25 day cycle which is shorter than my normal cycle that I had as a teenager and it comes right on time on the 26th day of every cycle :thumbup: I've noticed that around a certain time of every cycle, I get sharp pains and twinges. Im thinking it is ovulation trying to occur but obviously can't happen since im taking BCPs. And it always happens around the same time of my cycle like around cd12-13. So hopefully when we do decide to ttc, it will help increase my chances because my cycle became so regulated. Hoping that once I stop, my cycles don't go back to becoming super irregular and im hoping that the cysts are being removed too. Last time I went to thedoc, my ob/gyn told me I still had cysts there. But hopefully they are getting passed when Im on my menstrual. I have decided to go back to school to become a prenatal ultrasound technician/sonographer. It will take me approximately 2 yrs to get my degree but I am soooo ready. And seeing that my DH and I will be here for 4-5 years, after I get my degree, I can start work. Im thinking of ttc'ing AFTER I get my degree so that I don't have to worry about putting school on hold or anything. And also I want to wait because DH will be on deployment in spring 2014 and he could be gone for 6-9 months so it is not the right time to ttc atm. At first I was a little sad because I was counting down the days to ttc but now since we are settled in and we know what we are going to do and what's going on, it's best to wait it out a little bit longer. Hoping to atleast ttc AFTER DH comes home from deployment or so. But we shall see what happens. Oh and we have a puppy!! That can hold me over until we ttc :haha:


----------



## SLCMommy

Thank you. I cried so much yesterday... :( I'm still on my blood thinner injections but no longer on progesterone.

Also... ;) 

I AM NOW IN THE 2ND TRIMESTER!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lauraemily17

Woohoo, second tri! Big milestone. I saw you on the hunt for a Doppler on Facebook. Did you find one to put your mind at rest?


----------



## lauraemily17

Hi Patrice :wave: sounds likes alls well. Have you settled into your new city and made some friends?


----------



## mzswizz

yay for being in 2nd trimester Ashley!

Laura-Well this is island is big and small (if that makes any sense). You run into the same people on an every day basis. As far as friends go, I've carried on conversations with other military wives but that's about it. I know it takes time though since im the newbie of the bunch. So right now im trying to start school and work so I can be busy while dh is away when that time comes.


----------



## shradha

Msperry- glad everything well in appointment. You are getting close...

Patrice- it must be nice to be with dh again after a break. Happy to know that you are liking the place. You have a good plan. Yay for the puppy. What have you named him/her?

Ashley- hope everything is fine and you get some good news. 2nd trim...your ms should reduce now.


----------



## mzswizz

Shradha- his name is Maxx. He is 7 months old and he is an Australian shepherd mix. He is a puppy but he is big and i dont think he knows his own size :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Here are the pics of Maxx:
 



Attached Files:







maxx.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 2









maxx2.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 3









maxx3.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 3









maxx4.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 1









maxx5.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## SLCMommy

cute dog patrice!!!


AFM I went to a private ultrasound place to get a good reading on the heart rate. A steady 158 ;)


----------



## mzswizz

thanks Ashley and glad the baby now has a steady heart rate


----------



## msperry1984

Yay on the second trimester Ashley and good luck tomorrow at your appt hope you get some good news so to ease your worries..


----------



## SpudsMama

SLCMommy said:


> cute dog patrice!!!
> 
> 
> AFM I went to a private ultrasound place to get a good reading on the heart rate. A steady 158 ;)

That's great news!


----------



## shradha

Patrice- nice dog! 

Ashley- thats great dear. :happydance:


----------



## mzswizz

thanks shradha


----------



## mzswizz

well ladies...update for me....no more bcps. Stopped taking them today. I had only 1 mre week left of the pack. Tomorrow was suppose to start week 4 but we are stopping the pills and lets see what happens. FXed for a bfp


----------



## SpudsMama

Eeeeek, good luck Patrice! :)


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Emma....I hope it doesn't take long since I was on low dose birth control.


----------



## lauraemily17

Wow Patrice! So we're both back to TTC again!! Exciting :D Why the sudden change of heart?


----------



## shradha

Patrice- thats great....Keeping fingers crossed for you.....all the best!


----------



## mzswizz

Laura-we decided that whatever happens happens. If its meant to be...it will happened.

Afm, im currently on cd1...yes cd1 because after i stopped taking my pill yesterday, the bleeding has begun so starting fresh. Didnt think af would start immediately.


----------



## SLCMommy

Patrice - Are you missing Florida?


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-to be honest, I like it here better than Florida (weather wise). It's beautiful here and nothing but nature. We are always taking pictures of the scenery and dh and I are already thinking of going hiking and camping. Price wise I miss Florida because food and restaurants are cheaper than on this island but I do like here better than Florida.


Question: Has any of you been on birth control and start bleeding/AF the next day after stopping bcps? Is that normal?


----------



## lauraemily17

Yes it's normal. It's the sudden drop in hormones. Your body should now kick into a normal cycle.


----------



## lauraemily17

How did your tests go on Friday Ashley? Going on skull theory I guess you've got a little girl looking at your last scan.


----------



## mzswizz

thanks Laura.

AFM, im on cd2 and af is on super full force with cramps and heavy bleeding. Im assuming this is my REAL af so that's good. Now just waiting for the bleeding to stop so we can start ttc. Also, waiting on phone calls from a few companies I have applied to for jobs. DH has went to work so im just going to relax because the cramps are killing me but im going to do some cleaning and laundry. Other than that...there's really nothing new.


----------



## SLCMommy

Scan went well, I have to wait for the results though. I have my regular OB appointment today :) xoxox


----------



## msperry1984

And- about 3 weeks till my dd only 8 more days of work thank goodness I have no more energy left the littlest things just wear me our shopping..laundry..etc..have been having more Braxton hicks contractions and they have been gettin more intense especially when I've done things like shopping and house work I know I won't regain my energy probably anytime soon even after my princess arrives as then ill be more sleep deprived lol but I'm def looking forward to seeing her..also dh I think is gettin a bit more nervous and watching over me more checking up on me more often when I'm at work still wondering when and where ill go into labor also found out at my last appt that my Dr did a run of blood test and and said I tested positive for hsv 1&2 I'm freaking out which she didn't seem to even really seem to be concerned she have me a prescription and said if I had an outbreak I would need a c section I didn't even know I had this aside from getting an occasional cold sore when I get sick which is rare but somethin that has happened since childhood I asked the Dr how I would know if I never knew I had this she said that's what the rx is for to prevent an outbreak and there's no way to tell how long I've had this also how do I even begin to tell my dh this I mean its a shocker for me and I'm almost due helpppppp..upset and scared..


----------



## mzswizz

msperry-i think you should sit him down and explain from beginning to end. Especially the whole not knowing part. This most definitely isn't your fault because you didn't know. Your previous doctors should've told you (if they've drawn any blood). I didn't know I had a blood hemoglobin trait until I was ttc and my ob/gyn told me that I had the hemoglobin c trait which is similar and different than the sickle cell trait. But everything will go well for you...I'm sure of it.


----------



## mzswizz

oh and I found a website that really breaks the info down for you so if you want it just let me know.


----------



## mzswizz

well ladies I have bought 4 one step pregnancy test from walmart so im ready for this cycle :haha:


----------



## msperry1984

mzswizz said:


> oh and I found a website that really breaks the info down for you so if you want it just let me know.

Thanks Patrice yea that may ne helpful..good luck with your cycle and the upcoming ttwits a burger..oh and for future reference try ordering some tests on amazonyou can get a pack of 25-50 for like $10 I found that helpful on my budget since I would always take them less of an expense and more for your buck especially if you don't get your bfp the first round..good luck


----------



## mzswizz

thanks msperry! I will remember that and I am going to pm the link to you.


----------



## SpudsMama

Yay, good luck Patrice!!

Msperry, I can't believe how close you are now :shock:


----------



## BBWttc29

looks like af is on her way.. i started spotting and my temp dropped again..this is just so hard


----------



## mzswizz

bbw-fxed for you...hoping we both can get a bfp soon.

afm, I have a job interview on Thursday so that's good.


----------



## lauraemily17

It looks like you may have a short Luteal phase. I've counted 10 days for last month. What was if the previous month? Short LP can affect fertility, I used to have one. Taking extra B vitamins, a B100 complex for example, what I take can help lengthen it. Also progesterone cream. I used a brand called napro and am sure it got me my bfp's.


----------



## shradha

Msperry soon you will be holding your princess in your arms...dont get stressed.

Patrice- all the best for interview!! 

Monae- keep trying. Dont give up. It took time for us too to get bfp.


----------



## shradha

Ashley how are you? How did the appointment go?


----------



## SLCMommy

My appointment on Monday went good. Babies heart rate was 150. I had to do the gestational diabetes test early, and so that was nasty. I felt like I was going to throw it all up! LOL. I kept it down though..but yuck!!


----------



## mzswizz

glad everything went well Ashley.

AFM, im on cd4 and AF looks like she's on her way out :happydance: Soon we will be trying. I have a job interview tomorrow so im excited. Cant wait to get a job and also a bfp!


----------



## BBWttc29

shradha said:


> Msperry soon you will be holding your princess in your arms...dont get stressed.
> 
> Patrice- all the best for interview!!
> 
> Monae- keep trying. Dont give up. It took time for us too to get bfp.

Thank you... I plan to keep trying. Im hoping we can BD more during my fertile week this next cycle


----------



## mzswizz

Monae-we can be cycle buddies!!! im currently on cd4 so we only 2 days apart :thumbup:


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> Monae-we can be cycle buddies!!! im currently on cd4 so we only 2 days apart :thumbup:

That would be great Id love someone to talk to who knows what im going through. i feel like my cycle is all over the place since i lost weight/ my cycle used to be 30-32 days now it averages 27 days


----------



## mzswizz

monae-trust me...I would be the one to know what you going through :haha: Before I started birth control in November 2012-my cycles were all over the place ranging from 20-35+ days :wacko: It was because I have ovarian cysts which cause irregular periods. I stopped the bcps 5 days ago and right after I stopped the first pill, AF arrived the following day. Im on cd4 and AF is still here. If it doesn't end by tomorrow then Im sure my AFs are back to normal and I had a low dose birth control so I don't think it had a lot of hormones to get out my system. Now its all just a wait and see IF I ovulate this first cycle off and get a bfp. FXed we get bfps this cycle and we could then be bump buddies :thumbup: Are you using anything to test for ov? Im not going to test im just going to dtd and see if AF arrives on cd26. If it doesn't then Im going to do a test...that's if I could hold out that long :haha: Usually my body would have twinges etc around cd12-13 so im assuming that could've been ov trying to happen but bc prevented it. So we shall see.

By the way..my name is Patrice :haha:


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> monae-trust me...I would be the one to know what you going through :haha: Before I started birth control in November 2012-my cycles were all over the place ranging from 20-35+ days :wacko: It was because I have ovarian cysts which cause irregular periods. I stopped the bcps 5 days ago and right after I stopped the first pill, AF arrived the following day. Im on cd4 and AF is still here. If it doesn't end by tomorrow then Im sure my AFs are back to normal and I had a low dose birth control so I don't think it had a lot of hormones to get out my system. Now its all just a wait and see IF I ovulate this first cycle off and get a bfp. FXed we get bfps this cycle and we could then be bump buddies :thumbup: Are you using anything to test for ov? Im not going to test im just going to dtd and see if AF arrives on cd26. If it doesn't then Im going to do a test...that's if I could hold out that long :haha: Usually my body would have twinges etc around cd12-13 so im assuming that could've been ov trying to happen but bc prevented it. So we shall see.
> 
> By the way..my name is Patrice :haha:

Thats cool that your name is Patrice. thats my middle name. I use Clearblue Digital OPKs. i used to weigh 345 and now I weigh 293. Ive lost 50 pounda. when i weighed 345 I had an ovarian cyst and it was removed along with my left ovary. the dr checked everything and said i should be able to get pregnant. so im hoping it wont be long. after i lost weight i started getting positive OPKs Ive also knoticed my cycles are lighter.


----------



## mzswizz

Congratulations with losing weight. And I have tiny cysts that they said bc could get rid of. Hopefully, we get our bfps. And I see you are in Orlando..im from Miami.


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> Congratulations with losing weight. And I have tiny cysts that they said bc could get rid of. Hopefully, we get our bfps. And I see you are in Orlando..im from Miami.

Thank you! Getting pregnant was my main motivation for losing weight. I hope it will improve my chances. Yeah do you still live in Miami I hate it here its too hot


----------



## mzswizz

No, currently im in Oak Harbor, WA because my husband is active duty in U.S. Navy so we are stationed in Oak Harbor, WA.


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> No, currently im in Oak Harbor, WA because my husband is active duty in U.S. Navy so we are stationed in Oak Harbor, WA.

Oh ok. I was born in tacoma how long have you been ttc


----------



## mzswizz

3 yrs after m/c but this will make it our 1st month after the bc...what about you


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> 3 yrs after m/c but this will make it our 1st month after the bc...what about you

Since I lost weight. This is my 2nd month. I always wanted to be pregnant before but I think the weight loss helped I really hope to. Get my bfp soon


----------



## mzswizz

Yes, I've realized that a lot of women who lose weight usually end up pregnant naturally so fxed this cycle is the cycle for you.


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> Yes, I've realized that a lot of women who lose weight usually end up pregnant naturally so fxed this cycle is the cycle for you.

Yeah I heard that too. and I really hope this is my cycle too. I think af might be ending soon. Its really weird before i lost weight af was 6-7 days. these last couple months it lasts 3-4 days


----------



## SLCMommy

My gestational diabetes test came back good :) At this point I don't have it.


----------



## SpudsMama

SLCMommy said:


> My gestational diabetes test came back good :) At this point I don't have it.

Great news! :thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

monae-my usually af was 7+ days and im on cd5 and looks like it is on its way out so hoping it gets shorter.

Ashley-that's great news!

AFM, im on cd5 and went into my interview today. I got a 2nd interview tomorrow at 8:30am :happydance: Im pretty sure im going to get the job. Now I will have something to keep me busy during this cycle. AF is slowly ending. AF is now brown so that means its on its way out which is good because dh and I are ready to start dtd again. Well lets see what this cycle holds for us.


----------



## BBWttc29

SLCMommy said:


> My gestational diabetes test came back good :) At this point I don't have it.

Congrats!!!!


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> monae-my usually af was 7+ days and im on cd5 and looks like it is on its way out so hoping it gets shorter.
> 
> Ashley-that's great news!
> 
> AFM, im on cd5 and went into my interview today. I got a 2nd interview tomorrow at 8:30am :happydance: Im pretty sure im going to get the job. Now I will have something to keep me busy during this cycle. AF is slowly ending. AF is now brown so that means its on its way out which is good because dh and I are ready to start dtd again. Well lets see what this cycle holds for us.

congrats on the job interview.. yeah Im glad its shorter and im hoping that this cycle I will get my BFP


----------



## mzswizz

thanks monae-and yes I agree..i hope we get our bfps


----------



## lauraemily17

SLCMommy said:


> My gestational diabetes test came back good :) At this point I don't have it.

Wonderful news. How are you feeling at the mo? Has morning sickness subsided now?


----------



## msperry1984

Yay Ashley that's awesome news..any word back on your other tests.. And- went to Dr today nothing new to report will get cervix checked again next week maybe..


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> thanks monae-and yes I agree..i hope we get our bfps

Looks like af Is almost gone and its been 3 days. I'm still amazed at how short my periods are now. .


----------



## mzswizz

monae-you are so lucky. looks like my af will stop either later today (only 3:12pm here) or early tomorrow. Either way its shorter than my normal cycles so that's good :thumbup:


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> monae-you are so lucky. looks like my af will stop either later today (only 3:12pm here) or early tomorrow. Either way its shorter than my normal cycles so that's good :thumbup:

Im definitely glad that af is almost over. Im really gonna try to BD more this cycle.. my husband had bloodwork done today to make sure his testosterone etc is good.. so we will see.. hopefully the 3rd month will be our lucky month. Im basically spotting now hoping all will be good by tomorrow


----------



## mzswizz

that's good for you. my plan this cycle is to catch up on all the bd as possible..going by bc cycle..af suppose to be due on july 4th so we shall see.


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> that's good for you. my plan this cycle is to catch up on all the bd as possible..going by bc cycle..af suppose to be due on july 4th so we shall see.

Hopefully we get our bfp have you ever tried the smep


----------



## mzswizz

I have actually tried it before.


----------



## shradha

Patrice-Congrats on the job!!

Ashley- Thats great.... the glucose test is really is yuck....:wacko:

msperry - waiting to see your lo:happydance:

monae- dont worry... everything will be fine..... you will get your bfp soon.


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> I have actually tried it before.

How did it go? Did it work?


----------



## BBWttc29

shradha said:


> Patrice-Congrats on the job!!
> 
> Ashley- Thats great.... the glucose test is really is yuck....:wacko:
> 
> msperry - waiting to see your lo:happydance:
> 
> monae- dont worry... everything will be fine..... you will get your bfp soon.

Thank you I really hope so.


----------



## msperry1984

Ok this is totally going to be tmi just a forwarning me and dh bd last night and I must say it was pretty rough but I don't think I've o'd that many times in a long time after I noticed pertruding hemroids I'm assuming and was very restless sleeping having numerous contractions since waking up this morning I've still been having contractions and have timed them 6 mins apart I drank some water thinking that might help but they are still coming they aren't really painful a few have been more intense than others but not sure what to do I put a call into the Dr and waiting for a call back any suggestions ladies..and also as far as the anal protrusion any suggestions on that I noticed it after we bd and then I had a small bm


----------



## mzswizz

monae-yes it did work before for me.

shradha-thanks.

msperry-as far as the anal protusion..it might just be because of the rough sex and if you had a major orgasm or not. And contractions are getting close..gl. they say bd'ing helps to go into labor.

AFM, im currently on cd6. AF is down to spotting/gone. Also, I have been cramping since yesterday in my left ovary :shrug: Dont know what that's all about. But on a good note...I went to my 2nd interview and I got the job :happydance: Hopefully, some more good news just keeps coming.


----------



## msperry1984

Update- talked to my nurse she said it was probably just hemroids and its getting better just a little uncomfortable and the contractions this morning went away I guess I was just dehydrated but my.mind is at ease now ..Patrice I talked to dh about my test results and all is well now back to the waiting game for her arrival..good luck hope you get your bfp this month..oh and where's Coy haven't heard from her in a while


----------



## BBWttc29

Patrice how long did it take to work? Congrats on the job!!!


----------



## mzswizz

msperry-well that's great news! glad everything is going your way. 

monae-it took awhile (around 11 months) but it does work.


----------



## mzswizz

how is everyone?

AFM, its cd7 today and AF has left the building on cd6. So that's not bad. It really left on cd5 because cd6 was just the little bit of leftover which was a few spots. So really AF was only 5 days. That's a major change. Also, since yesterday, DH and I have been dtd :thumbup: Also for a few days now, the on and off cramping/sharp pain in my left ovary still exist. Hopefully it means my body is gearing up for ov this cycle :thumbup: Tomorrow, I should be getting an email informing me on orientation for the new job :happydance: So a lot of good things happening. And last but not least, dh is going to buy me a car since now I am going to be working. While I wasn't working, we were just using one car but now, we need another car. So off to car shopping :cloud9: Hopefully a bfp is in the midst of all the good news. And if I do get a bfp and need baby furniture, military housing usually does garage sales on the weekend and everybody is married with kids so usually they sale baby items so that will be perfect for us. So lets see how this cycle goes.


----------



## lauraemily17

CD1 for me, we're officially TTC again!! :happydance: 

Congrats on the job Patrice. What will you be doing? I'm returning to work a week on Wednesday after 13 months maternity leave!


----------



## mzswizz

laura-Congrats on ttc again! And I will be a cashier which is super easy for me because I have been a cashier in previous jobs.


----------



## shradha

Laura- wow you finally have started ttc#2...you definitely had a big maternity leave..

Patrice- your job seems to be perfect.

Msperry- oh......you are getting close... 

Emma- any news of coy?


----------



## mzswizz

thanks shradha, how are you?

AFM, cd8 today and my cycle is going by pretty fast. DH and I dtd this morning. We have been dtd a lot I've noticed but hey im not complaining. Well, im looking at cars with DH and just killing time before he is off to work. Nothing really to update other than I still get the occasional sharp pain/cramp in my left ovary. Come on bfp.


----------



## mzswizz

Ok so this is sooo weird. I know for a fact that Im not pregnant because obviously AF ended like 3 days ago. But for some reason, my bbs keep leaking fluid from them whenever DH touches them or if I lay on my side and my arm is pressing against it :shrug: I don't know whats going on. I know I have fluid leak out from time to time after ever since my 2010 m/c but that's of you squeeze really hard. When we dtd, dh grab my bbs :blush: and said ummmm your bbs are leaking and I said omg I think they are broken :dohh: Thank goodness DH didn't take that comment seriously :blush: But I was wondering if maybe its my body just readjusting from being on the bcps :shrug:


----------



## BBWttc29

i usually use digital opks is it easier or harder to use opks that arent digital


----------



## lauraemily17

Definitely stick with digital Monae. They are miles easier to interpret. 

Take a look at this page Patrice, explains the leaky boobs. https://m.netdoctor.co.uk/ate/womenshealth/205672.html


----------



## SpudsMama

Another vote for the digis! I really couldn't stand trying to decipher the lines on OPKs... too stressful :wacko:


----------



## BBWttc29

thanks i think ill stick with digital i know the other ones are cheaper but thats ok. i dont want the added stress


----------



## mzswizz

laura-thanks for the help. I had a feeling it was the bc that caused it...stupid pills :haha:

monae-when checking for ov...I used the cb digis so im all for digis if you ask me :thumbup:

AFM, cd9 today. Hoping my body still works on the bc system and I end up ov'ing this Thursday or Friday :thumbup: If all is the same, I should be getting AF on July 4th (Independence Day). I am going to hold out from testing as long as possible but with 4 hpts...its going to be hard :haha: Also, dh and I dtd again today so we are on the bd ball :haha: I received my confirmation email from my job and I will be starting June 27th (Next Thursday) :happydance: So dh and I will be car shopping this weekend so I will have my car before I start work :thumbup: Also, I am trying to go back to school fall semester so if all is well, I should be starting school in August. So im going to be a busy bee. Question, since I was on low dose bcp, and the day after I stopped I received af, do you think I could ov this cycle because it seems that the hormones are out my system being that I didn't have to wait for AF in weeks time?


----------



## msperry1984

mzswizz said:


> laura-thanks for the help. I had a feeling it was the bc that caused it...stupid pills :haha:
> 
> monae-when checking for ov...I used the cb digis so im all for digis if you ask me :thumbup:
> 
> AFM, cd9 today. Hoping my body still works on the bc system and I end up ov'ing this Thursday or Friday :thumbup: If all is the same, I should be getting AF on July 4th (Independence Day). I am going to hold out from testing as long as possible but with 4 hpts...its going to be hard :haha: Also, dh and I dtd again today so we are on the bd ball :haha: I received my confirmation email from my job and I will be starting June 27th (Next Thursday) :happydance: So dh and I will be car shopping this weekend so I will have my car before I start work :thumbup: Also, I am trying to go back to school fall semester so if all is well, I should be starting school in August. So im going to be a busy bee. Question, since I was on low dose bcp, and the day after I stopped I received af, do you think I could ov this cycle because it seems that the hormones are out my system being that I didn't have to wait for AF in weeks time?

Patrice from what my Dr previously had told me was that the bcp are taken daily to prevent pregnancy so when you stop them you lost likely will o as you are no longer taking the pills to prevent it some women can take up to three months for their body to get on a reg o schedule good luck maybe you'll get your bfp on independence day..funny thing reminds me that I seem to have holiday babies found out I was preggers with my first on April fool's day she was born right before thanksgiving..with my son I found out on labor day and he was born right after memorial day and with this one found out on election day and my dd is July 5 so 
aiting for a firecracker lol


----------



## msperry1984

mzswizz said:


> laura-thanks for the help. I had a feeling it was the bc that caused it...stupid pills :haha:
> 
> monae-when checking for ov...I used the cb digis so im all for digis if you ask me :thumbup:
> 
> AFM, cd9 today. Hoping my body still works on the bc system and I end up ov'ing this Thursday or Friday :thumbup: If all is the same, I should be getting AF on July 4th (Independence Day). I am going to hold out from testing as long as possible but with 4 hpts...its going to be hard :haha: Also, dh and I dtd again today so we are on the bd ball :haha: I received my confirmation email from my job and I will be starting June 27th (Next Thursday) :happydance: So dh and I will be car shopping this weekend so I will have my car before I start work :thumbup: Also, I am trying to go back to school fall semester so if all is well, I should be starting school in August. So im going to be a busy bee. Question, since I was on low dose bcp, and the day after I stopped I received af, do you think I could ov this cycle because it seems that the hormones are out my system being that I didn't have to wait for AF in weeks time?

Patrice from what my Dr previously had told me was that the bcp are taken daily to prevent pregnancy so when you stop them you lost likely will o as you are no longer taking the pills to prevent it some women can take up to three months for their body to get on a reg o schedule good luck maybe you'll get your bfp on independence day..funny thing reminds me that I seem to have holiday babies found out I was preggers with my first on April fool's day she was born right before thanksgiving..with my son I found out on labor day and he was born right after memorial day and with this one found out on election day and my dd is July 5 so 
aiting for a firecracker lol


----------



## mzswizz

thanks msperry for the info and hopefully the bcps help regulate my body so I can ov properly and wow holiday babies..how exciting!


----------



## shradha

Patrice- I am fine....you will get your bfp soon......
Monae- I used both.... use what you are comfortable with.


----------



## shradha

Ashley where are you? 
Msperry- waiting...


----------



## mzswizz

thanks shradha!

AFM, well my cycle is moving rather quickly. Im on cd10 today and as of today, no cramps so far :thumbup: I did get quick sharp cramp like pains after dtd with DH yesterday but Im thinking it was because I had a major orgasm :blush: But all in all, everything is going well. TBH, I don't lay down for a certain period of time anymore or check cervix or even temp. I have just been dtd with dh and having fun and moving on with what we have to do throughout the day. Also, I have been filling out the documentation online for my new job :happydance: Orientation is on the 27th so I cant wait for that. Also, I will be car shopping maybe on Friday so cant wait for that either. Im seriously hoping I ov soon though. Atleast hoping its this week. But we shall see. DH and I dtd this afternoon before he went to work :haha: This morning we had did a 2 mile run and exercised inside the house and I must say my body is sore :haha: So lets see how this cycle ends...bfp or AF.


----------



## BBWttc29

shradha said:


> Patrice- I am fine....you will get your bfp soon......
> Monae- I used both.... use what you are comfortable with.

I think I will stick with digital..IM on CD 8 and about to start the SMEP


----------



## mzswizz

GL with the smep plan. I hope you get your bfp. DH and I are just dtd and hoping for the best. I use to lay down and have my legs elevated so there would be more semen to go to the cervix but now with so much to do I just get up put a pad there and if some come out then oh well but majority of the time what needs to go up there goes there.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Ladies! :hi: So sorry I have been MIA, I think of you all very often. Had some serious health issues at home and have just been staying tight to the family for a while :hugs: Will be popping on more often!
*
Patrice- *so glad you are back on line and doing so well :)

*Shradha*- hey there, hope you are doing well, you have the most gorgeous little man! :cloud9:


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> GL with the smep plan. I hope you get your bfp. DH and I are just dtd and hoping for the best. I use to lay down and have my legs elevated so there would be more semen to go to the cervix but now with so much to do I just get up put a pad there and if some come out then oh well but majority of the time what needs to go up there goes there.

Thanks we were supposed to start the SMEP today but my husband was too tired do you think it will be ok if we start tomorrow which is cd 9 or Thursday cd 10


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-its so good hearing from you. Hope all is getting better.

Monae-Yes cd9-cd10 should be no problem. Actually that's perfect timing. Don't stress it at all. You still are in the running chance :thumbup:


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> Coy-its so good hearing from you. Hope all is getting better.
> 
> Monae-Yes cd9-cd10 should be no problem. Actually that's perfect timing. Don't stress it at all. You still are in the running chance :thumbup:

Thank you my husband was so tired yesterday i was just hoping we could start late hows your cycle going


----------



## Grey Eyes

msperry1984 said:


> mzswizz said:
> 
> 
> laura-thanks for the help. I had a feeling it was the bc that caused it...stupid pills :haha:
> 
> monae-when checking for ov...I used the cb digis so im all for digis if you ask me :thumbup:
> 
> AFM, cd9 today. Hoping my body still works on the bc system and I end up ov'ing this Thursday or Friday :thumbup: If all is the same, I should be getting AF on July 4th (Independence Day). I am going to hold out from testing as long as possible but with 4 hpts...its going to be hard :haha: Also, dh and I dtd again today so we are on the bd ball :haha: I received my confirmation email from my job and I will be starting June 27th (Next Thursday) :happydance: So dh and I will be car shopping this weekend so I will have my car before I start work :thumbup: Also, I am trying to go back to school fall semester so if all is well, I should be starting school in August. So im going to be a busy bee. Question, since I was on low dose bcp, and the day after I stopped I received af, do you think I could ov this cycle because it seems that the hormones are out my system being that I didn't have to wait for AF in weeks time?
> 
> Patrice from what my Dr previously had told me was that the bcp are taken daily to prevent pregnancy so when you stop them you lost likely will o as you are no longer taking the pills to prevent it some women can take up to three months for their body to get on a reg o schedule good luck maybe you'll get your bfp on independence day..funny thing reminds me that I seem to have holiday babies found out I was preggers with my first on April fool's day she was born right before thanksgiving..with my son I found out on labor day and he was born right after memorial day and with this one found out on election day and my dd is July 5 so
> aiting for a firecracker lolClick to expand...

I cannot believe you are full term already!!! OMG when did that happen? :growlmad: lol!


----------



## mzswizz

Monae-My cycle is going by rather quickly but pretty good. DH and I have been dtd since AF stopped so hopefully we can keep that going :thumbup:

AFM, today is cd11 and dh and I been on the roll with dtd. Im hoping in a couple days I ov but we shall see since im off the bcps now. Im hoping I don't go back to 35+ day cycles. Hoping atleast the bcps shortened my cycles but you never know. Tomorrow we are going to get my new phone (more like my replacement that finally came) and I also think DH is going to get his gun license and I am also going to get one. We have been to a gun range before and it was pretty fun. Im use to being around them because my dad was in the Army so its nothing im not use to. Next Thursday, I will be going to my 4 hour orientation for my new job and then I will know my schedule. Also, July 5th makes it 1 yr that my DH has been in the Navy :thumbup: August 23rd will make it 1 yr that I became a veteran :thumbup: So a lot of celebrations. Also the 25th of July marks 4 yrs of marriage for us :happydance: Cant wait to do our traditional cake topper and a nice dinner. My first hpt will be done on the 27th. And then I will do 1 the following week. My plan is to test every Thursday and see what happens. Hoping for the best this cycle. And this cycle has been going by pretty fast which is great for me. Im almost halfway through my cycle already :happydance:


----------



## msperry1984

Grey Eyes said:


> msperry1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mzswizz said:
> 
> 
> laura-thanks for the help. I had a feeling it was the bc that caused it...stupid pills :haha:
> 
> monae-when checking for ov...I used the cb digis so im all for digis if you ask me :thumbup:
> 
> AFM, cd9 today. Hoping my body still works on the bc system and I end up ov'ing this Thursday or Friday :thumbup: If all is the same, I should be getting AF on July 4th (Independence Day). I am going to hold out from testing as long as possible but with 4 hpts...its going to be hard :haha: Also, dh and I dtd again today so we are on the bd ball :haha: I received my confirmation email from my job and I will be starting June 27th (Next Thursday) :happydance: So dh and I will be car shopping this weekend so I will have my car before I start work :thumbup: Also, I am trying to go back to school fall semester so if all is well, I should be starting school in August. So im going to be a busy bee. Question, since I was on low dose bcp, and the day after I stopped I received af, do you think I could ov this cycle because it seems that the hormones are out my system being that I didn't have to wait for AF in weeks time?
> 
> Patrice from what my Dr previously had told me was that the bcp are taken daily to prevent pregnancy so when you stop them you lost likely will o as you are no longer taking the pills to prevent it some women can take up to three months for their body to get on a reg o schedule good luck maybe you'll get your bfp on independence day..funny thing reminds me that I seem to have holiday babies found out I was preggers with my first on April fool's day she was born right before thanksgiving..with my son I found out on labor day and he was born right after memorial day and with this one found out on election day and my dd is July 5 so
> aiting for a firecracker lolClick to expand...
> 
> I cannot believe you are full term already!!! OMG when did that happen? :growlmad: lol!Click to expand...

Coy!! I've missed you..how are you and the babes and your dh? Yes I am officially full term will be 38 weeks Friday..and I'm officially off work for the next 8 weeks now just waiting for our princess to arrive getting very anxious and nervous about going into laboreven though I've done this twice before just trying to mentally prepare myself for the pain and discomfort really wango natural but we will see how things go and what I can tolerate once the time comes..


----------



## SLCMommy

Grey Eyes said:


> msperry1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mzswizz said:
> 
> 
> laura-thanks for the help. I had a feeling it was the bc that caused it...stupid pills :haha:
> 
> monae-when checking for ov...I used the cb digis so im all for digis if you ask me :thumbup:
> 
> AFM, cd9 today. Hoping my body still works on the bc system and I end up ov'ing this Thursday or Friday :thumbup: If all is the same, I should be getting AF on July 4th (Independence Day). I am going to hold out from testing as long as possible but with 4 hpts...its going to be hard :haha: Also, dh and I dtd again today so we are on the bd ball :haha: I received my confirmation email from my job and I will be starting June 27th (Next Thursday) :happydance: So dh and I will be car shopping this weekend so I will have my car before I start work :thumbup: Also, I am trying to go back to school fall semester so if all is well, I should be starting school in August. So im going to be a busy bee. Question, since I was on low dose bcp, and the day after I stopped I received af, do you think I could ov this cycle because it seems that the hormones are out my system being that I didn't have to wait for AF in weeks time?
> 
> Patrice from what my Dr previously had told me was that the bcp are taken daily to prevent pregnancy so when you stop them you lost likely will o as you are no longer taking the pills to prevent it some women can take up to three months for their body to get on a reg o schedule good luck maybe you'll get your bfp on independence day..funny thing reminds me that I seem to have holiday babies found out I was preggers with my first on April fool's day she was born right before thanksgiving..with my son I found out on labor day and he was born right after memorial day and with this one found out on election day and my dd is July 5 so
> aiting for a firecracker lolClick to expand...
> 
> I cannot believe you are full term already!!! OMG when did that happen? :growlmad: lol!Click to expand...

LOL coy you've got to be kidding! I swear I've felt like she's been pregnant forever! LOL


----------



## SLCMommy

AFM, I can't believe I'm almost 15 weeks! woo hoo


----------



## mzswizz

Happy 15 weeks Ashley! Wow your pregnancy is just flying past.

msperry-getting close...eventually when I get pregnant. I want to go natural (if I can deliver vaginally because my mom and sister both had small pelvic bones so I had do C-sections). Cant wait for your birth story.


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> Monae-My cycle is going by rather quickly but pretty good. DH and I have been dtd since AF stopped so hopefully we can keep that going :thumbup:
> 
> AFM, today is cd11 and dh and I been on the roll with dtd. Im hoping in a couple days I ov but we shall see since im off the bcps now. Im hoping I don't go back to 35+ day cycles. Hoping atleast the bcps shortened my cycles but you never know. Tomorrow we are going to get my new phone (more like my replacement that finally came) and I also think DH is going to get his gun license and I am also going to get one. We have been to a gun range before and it was pretty fun. Im use to being around them because my dad was in the Army so its nothing im not use to. Next Thursday, I will be going to my 4 hour orientation for my new job and then I will know my schedule. Also, July 5th makes it 1 yr that my DH has been in the Navy :thumbup: August 23rd will make it 1 yr that I became a veteran :thumbup: So a lot of celebrations. Also the 25th of July marks 4 yrs of marriage for us :happydance: Cant wait to do our traditional cake topper and a nice dinner. My first hpt will be done on the 27th. And then I will do 1 the following week. My plan is to test every Thursday and see what happens. Hoping for the best this cycle. And this cycle has been going by pretty fast which is great for me. Im almost halfway through my cycle already :happydance:

we started smep today. I think I want to try preseed as well


----------



## mzswizz

I heard preseed works wonders and I cant remember but I think a few of these ladies used preseed also so they can give you more info about it than I can. But I have heard nothing but good results with those.

Update: DH and I received our "spice things up items" today :happydance: Cant wait for us to dtd and just have fun with it. I think since our minds are just on having fun, car shopping, working etc...that it helps take a huge load off during the ttc process.


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> I heard preseed works wonders and I cant remember but I think a few of these ladies used preseed also so they can give you more info about it than I can. But I have heard nothing but good results with those.
> 
> Update: DH and I received our "spice things up items" today :happydance: Cant wait for us to dtd and just have fun with it. I think since our minds are just on having fun, car shopping, working etc...that it helps take a huge load off during the ttc process.

i read a lot of people tried smep and preseed and that worked for them. hopefully it works


----------



## mzswizz

gl on that...I cant wait to hear your bfp story!


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> gl on that...I cant wait to hear your bfp story!

Thank you I cant wait till it happens or to hear when you get your bfp


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Monae. Is it just me or do you feel as if our cycles are passing by rather quickly?


----------



## lauraemily17

I'm with you Ashley, seems line forever to me to!! I hadn't even realised your due date is very close to mine with Xander! If she comes early they might share a birthay!

Steph - if you stalk at all, happy birthday to Brandon! (Maybe for tomorrow?) It would b great of you stopped by for an update and some pics.

Monae - I used pressed, it wasn't the magic cure as we used if for months before conceiving, but there were other issues for me too. I'm sure however that it helped as its only now that I have an abundance of fertile cm I realise that I had none before conceiving Xander!!


----------



## shradha

Yay ...feel so good..the thread is active again.....coy good to see you back.... only Steph is missing. .any news about her????


----------



## SLCMommy

mzswizz said:


> Happy 15 weeks Ashley! Wow your pregnancy is just flying past.
> 
> msperry-getting close...eventually when I get pregnant. I want to go natural (if I can deliver vaginally because my mom and sister both had small pelvic bones so I had do C-sections). Cant wait for your birth story.

Thank You!!:hugs:


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> Thanks Monae. Is it just me or do you feel as if our cycles are passing by rather quickly?

yes it definitely seems like my cycle is passing fast.. Im hoping this is our month to get our BFP.


----------



## BBWttc29

lauraemily17 said:


> I'm with you Ashley, seems line forever to me to!! I hadn't even realised your due date is very close to mine with Xander! If she comes early they might share a birthay!
> 
> Steph - if you stalk at all, happy birthday to Brandon! (Maybe for tomorrow?) It would b great of you stopped by for an update and some pics.
> 
> Monae - I used pressed, it wasn't the magic cure as we used if for months before conceiving, but there were other issues for me too. I'm sure however that it helped as its only now that I have an abundance of fertile cm I realise that I had none before conceiving Xander!!

I definitely hope it works for me


----------



## BBWttc29

I had a weird dream last night. I dreamed I got a BFP!! Hoping its a sign that my BFP is coming soon


----------



## SLCMommy

BBWttc29 said:


> I had a weird dream last night. I dreamed I got a BFP!! Hoping its a sign that my BFP is coming soon

Good luck!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

You're welcome Ashley :hugs:

How are you ladies?

Monae-It will be great if we both get our bfps then we can be bump buddies :thumbup:

AFM, im on cd12 at the moment. I had a few sharp pains this morning but I don't think ov is occurring at the moment. DH and I dtd this morning and cm was a creamy white. So still didn't change into the fertile stage. I have been taking iron supplements so hopefully that helps. TBH, from time to time, I get the stretchy clear cm so I just don't know when ov occurs actually. Its all just a big wait and see game. DH and I talked today and he said that we ARE going to have a kid here before he gets changed to his new duty station in 5 years :happydance: So im happy about that. And he also doesn't want to wait too long because he just realized that im turning 24 this year and he's like wait you're almost 30 so we need to have atleast 1 :dohh: As if I wasn't saying that I wanted to try to have atleast 1 child before im 30 :dohh: So we shall see. Next week, I will be at a 4 hour orientation so let's see how that goes and tomorrow I am going to the hair salon to get my hair trimmed, washed, blow dried and styled. Hopefully it turns out well because I haven't been to a salon in ages.


----------



## lauraemily17

24 = nearly 30?!?! No where near Patrice!! (Well, to a 31 year old anyway!!) 

Cd6 here. AF nearly finished..... Let the BD commence!! Our tactic is whenever we get a chance between DH crappy shifts and Xander being asleep!


----------



## mzswizz

FXed for you Laura!!! And yes I told DH I still have 6 years to go but he's like only 6?! As you can tell...he likes trying to make things seem closer than what it is :haha: We are 6 days apart in our cycles! Hopefully we all get our bfps this round. What a great month July will start off as :thumbup:


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> You're welcome Ashley :hugs:
> 
> How are you ladies?
> 
> Monae-It will be great if we both get our bfps then we can be bump buddies :thumbup:
> 
> AFM, im on cd12 at the moment. I had a few sharp pains this morning but I don't think ov is occurring at the moment. DH and I dtd this morning and cm was a creamy white. So still didn't change into the fertile stage. I have been taking iron supplements so hopefully that helps. TBH, from time to time, I get the stretchy clear cm so I just don't know when ov occurs actually. Its all just a big wait and see game. DH and I talked today and he said that we ARE going to have a kid here before he gets changed to his new duty station in 5 years :happydance: So im happy about that. And he also doesn't want to wait too long because he just realized that im turning 24 this year and he's like wait you're almost 30 so we need to have atleast 1 :dohh: As if I wasn't saying that I wanted to try to have atleast 1 child before im 30 :dohh: So we shall see. Next week, I will be at a 4 hour orientation so let's see how that goes and tomorrow I am going to the hair salon to get my hair trimmed, washed, blow dried and styled. Hopefully it turns out well because I haven't been to a salon in ages.

I know Ill be so excited. Im going to try to get preseed tomorrow


----------



## mzswizz

Im starting to think that maybe I might be o'ing soon because dh and I dtd and usually, a lot of his "soldiers" comes out but this time..barely anything came out and my cervix is very high. I think its open and on top of that, now im getting clear cm.


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> Im starting to think that maybe I might be o'ing soon because dh and I dtd and usually, a lot of his "soldiers" comes out but this time..barely anything came out and my cervix is very high. I think its open and on top of that, now im getting clear cm.

YAY!! hoping this month is your month :dust: I had pains today but im only on CD 10 had a negative OPK.. So I think I have a little while until I ovulate.. I usually Ovulate on CD 16 or 17


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks. I think it might happen within a few days. Im not testing or anything so im just going in blind :haha: But Im hoping this means ov will happen soon because cm just changed back again...weird I know.


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> Thanks. I think it might happen within a few days. Im not testing or anything so im just going in blind :haha: But Im hoping this means ov will happen soon because cm just changed back again...weird I know.

I have my fingers crossed for you! This is the first cycle Im getting excited. I really hope this will be both our cycles to get our BFPs/ PLus I had that dream last night that i got my BFP hoping its a good sign


----------



## mzswizz

FXed for us! Im excited about this cycle too. I just really hope we get our bfps! And that sounds like a good dream. I had a dream that DH and I had a daughter so we shall see.


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> FXed for us! Im excited about this cycle too. I just really hope we get our bfps! And that sounds like a good dream. I had a dream that DH and I had a daughter so we shall see.

YAY!! I'm excited for us both. It really has helped also to have someone to talk to who is going through what Im going through :dust:


----------



## msperry1984

Dr appt yesterday went well I'm 1 1/2 cm dilated 60% effaced and at a +3 so she starting to move lower and I'm 38 weeks today yay I told her she can come anytime now ..on another note sleeping at night has become tossing and turning and getting up to pee every hour wondering if my afternoon naps need to stop maybe ill sleep better at night


----------



## mzswizz

Monae-I totally understand what you are talking about. This process goes by faster and is better when you have someone to talk to.

msperry-yay cant wait for her arrival! And yes afternoon naps tend to cause me to sleep less at night so that might be the same for you.

AFM, today is cd13 and I just got back home from getting my hair done at the salon. I totally love it. I got it trimmed, washed and curled. DH loves it also :winkwink: We didn't dtd as of yet because we didn't get the chance too but im pretty sure we will :haha: Also, 6 more days before my orientation :thumbup: Cant wait! If I don't get a bfp either this cycle or next , im going to just wait until dh gets back from his deployment in spring to ttc so he can be here throughout the pregnancy.


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> Monae-I totally understand what you are talking about. This process goes by faster and is better when you have someone to talk to.
> 
> msperry-yay cant wait for her arrival! And yes afternoon naps tend to cause me to sleep less at night so that might be the same for you.
> 
> AFM, today is cd13 and I just got back home from getting my hair done at the salon. I totally love it. I got it trimmed, washed and curled. DH loves it also :winkwink: We didn't dtd as of yet because we didn't get the chance too but im pretty sure we will :haha: Also, 6 more days before my orientation :thumbup: Cant wait! If I don't get a bfp either this cycle or next , im going to just wait until dh gets back from his deployment in spring to ttc so he can be here throughout the pregnancy.

definintely. I had a question. we started SMEP on CD 9 we were unable to BD today which is CD 11 do you think we still have a chance


----------



## mzswizz

Yes just keep dtd every day now


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> Yes just keep dtd every day now

everyday or every other day? I didnt ovulate yet


----------



## SLCMommy

msperry - YAY!!!!!!!! come, baby, come!!!


----------



## shradha

Msperry- dont stop the afternoon naps....you need to take rest as much as possible. Once she comes its going to be less sleep. Waiting for her ....... all the best. So its going to be early birth....like me.


----------



## shradha

Ashley - how are you and baby doing? 
Monae- are you testing with opk? Try to bd during ovulation as much as possible. Keeping fingers crossed. ....:dust:
Re- dreams....they come true . I had dreamt of holding a baby boy 1 month before I got my bfp. So you and Patrice are going to get your bfp soon. 
Patrice- so you have a new hairdo...... nice!!!! Now you have a ttc friend.....all the best :dust:


----------



## lauraemily17

If dreams come true I'll be getting a bfp the night before AF, a dream I had a few days ago. Then last night I had a dream that Coy was 6 weeks pregnant!!


----------



## BBWttc29

shradha said:


> Ashley - how are you and baby doing?
> Monae- are you testing with opk? Try to bd during ovulation as much as possible. Keeping fingers crossed. ....:dust:
> Re- dreams....they come true . I had dreamt of holding a baby boy 1 month before I got my bfp. So you and Patrice are going to get your bfp soon.
> Patrice- so you have a new hairdo...... nice!!!! Now you have a ttc friend.....all the best :dust:

Yes Im using OPKs they are negative still. I dont usually ovulate until CD 16-17.


----------



## msperry1984

shradha said:


> Msperry- dont stop the afternoon naps....you need to take rest as much as possible. Once she comes its going to be less sleep. Waiting for her ....... all the best. So its going to be early birth....like me.

Think she's gonna cone in the morning? I'm wondering myself since I've worked nights if she gonna come in the middle of the night or early morning hours..well still waiting till then just hoping not to go over my due date


----------



## SLCMommy

Hey! I'm doing pretty good. Starting to feel like my stomach is stretched out. lol. Going to look for the heart rate on the doppler today :)


----------



## shradha

Yay Ashley. ......:happydance:
Msperry. .you will not have to wait for long....:happydance:


----------



## mzswizz

Monae-every other day until you get close to ov and then its every day.

Ashley-yay! exciting!

Shradha-Yes I am happy to have ttc buddies. And yes I have a new hairdo.

AFM, nothing really to report on cd14. Just another day in the cycle. I have noticed Im having loads of white watery cm. I don't know if that means im gearing up for ov or what. But we shall see.


----------



## mzswizz

How is everyone?

AFM, today i am cd15. Dh and i dtd yesterday and i must say it was totally different. We didnt have sex in a day or so but i was having LOADS of watery white cm. It was alot to the point that DH even noticed and he even told me hun you're leaking alot and I was like I know and i dont know why. But today it seems as if it is drying up. Today dh, a guy from his squadron and I suppose to be goingto work out at 10am so in a couple hours. I havent went running in awhile so lets see how it goes. I will have my orientation on Thursday so i cant wait. We didnt go car shopping this weekend because DH had duty this weekend so hopefully next weekend. I wonder where the random cm leakage was about :shrug: Only time will tell.


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> How is everyone?
> 
> AFM, today i am cd15. Dh and i dtd yesterday and i must say it was totally different. We didnt have sex in a day or so but i was having LOADS of watery white cm. It was alot to the point that DH even noticed and he even told me hun you're leaking alot and I was like I know and i dont know why. But today it seems as if it is drying up. Today dh, a guy from his squadron and I suppose to be goingto work out at 10am so in a couple hours. I havent went running in awhile so lets see how it goes. I will have my orientation on Thursday so i cant wait. We didnt go car shopping this weekend because DH had duty this weekend so hopefully next weekend. I wonder where the random cm leakage was about :shrug: Only time will tell.

Hopefully you will get your BFP!!! Im on CD 13 going to BD today hoping I O sometime this week..


----------



## SLCMommy

msperry1984 said:


> shradha said:
> 
> 
> Msperry- dont stop the afternoon naps....you need to take rest as much as possible. Once she comes its going to be less sleep. Waiting for her ....... all the best. So its going to be early birth....like me.
> 
> Think she's gonna cone in the morning? I'm wondering myself since I've worked nights if she gonna come in the middle of the night or early morning hours..well still waiting till then just hoping not to go over my due dateClick to expand...


It's hard to say when she would come because it really doesn't matter when you are working or active. It's your brain that signals when to start labor and it's really a subconscious thing - you might even start labor when you finally lay down for a nap and your exhausted. LOL! :hugs:


----------



## msperry1984

SLCMommy said:


> msperry1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shradha said:
> 
> 
> Msperry- dont stop the afternoon naps....you need to take rest as much as possible. Once she comes its going to be less sleep. Waiting for her ....... all the best. So its going to be early birth....like me.
> 
> Think she's gonna cone in the morning? I'm wondering myself since I've worked nights if she gonna come in the middle of the night or early morning hours..well still waiting till then just hoping not to go over my due dateClick to expand...
> 
> 
> It's hard to say when she would come because it really doesn't matter when you are working or active. It's your brain that signals when to start labor and it's really a subconscious thing - you might even start labor when you finally lay down for a nap and your exhausted. LOL! :hugs:Click to expand...

I was kinda thinking yesterday I.might go into labor even though I wasn't having reg contractions I was just exhausted I could have slept all day and didn't really do anything but with my first pregnancy I remember getting a burst of energy the day before and I had rearranged the nursery..so kinda thought maybe it could be the reverse effect so tired I couldn't hardly keep my eyes open and it really be the onset of labor..well I guess not today lol have had some contractions this morning but still nothing regular so still playing the waiting game..also me and dh have done a lot of bd lately I told him that may help bring on labor of course he just figures he better get as much in before I'm out of commission for 6 weeks lol such a man go figure haha I just hope it helps


----------



## lauraemily17

Men, my DH was the same!! It didn't however help at all for me. I tried everything, pineapple, evening primrose oil, raspberry leaf tea, lots and lots of BD, lots of bouncing on a birthing ball but nothing. I went in to be induced at 39 weeks and I was not at all dilated, my cervix was only a little soft!


----------



## shradha

I was so scared that during my whole pregnancy I told my dh to be careful...didnt want anything to go wrong from my end.....so we never bd.......dh was very sweet...


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, im on cd16 today. And DH is at work currently but hopefully he gets off early today. Also, dh and I will be looking through the selection of cars to shorten our decision so we don't run around to too many different places. I have orientation Thursday which is coming pretty soon. After orientation, I will know my schedule and also have to go shopping to get pants and shirts (as uniform) for the job. I think im still waiting to ovulate..I don't know though. Just waiting to see whats going on.


----------



## msperry1984

Update had Dr appt today was gonna be Thursday but I changed it to today because I thaught I was having some gyn issues well after seeing the Dr she assured me everything looked fine no problems found so I was relieved as the the last two days I was driving myself crazy thinking that I may have had somethinggoing on and may even need to schedule a c section my Dr said thongs are fine and she recommends a vaginal delivery still which is what I want so yay for that on another note haven't made any more progress still only 1 1/2 cm dilated 60% effaced and my cervix is still high and posterior so baby is nice and cozy in there and no significant signs that labor is coming in the next few days Dr said she'll see me again next week and doesn't thinkill go into labor before then.


----------



## mzswizz

glad everything is well meperry!

AFM, my cycle sure is passing by without notice. Cant believe 17 days has passed already. Im on cd17 today and there is nothing new going on. DH and I continue to dtd every day in hope of something happening. I only have 2 cycles to try to get a bfp with or else back on the bcps and going to just wait until his first deployment in Spring in which he will be gone for 6 months and then we will try again. If no bfps come between this or the next cycle..I wouldn't be too worried or upset. Just have to be a little more patience I guess. Well, Im thinking of cleaning and then going to the gym to work out a bit :thumbup: Im hoping to atleast get a bfp soon though but we shall see.


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> glad everything is well meperry!
> 
> AFM, my cycle sure is passing by without notice. Cant believe 17 days has passed already. Im on cd17 today and there is nothing new going on. DH and I continue to dtd every day in hope of something happening. I only have 2 cycles to try to get a bfp with or else back on the bcps and going to just wait until his first deployment in Spring in which he will be gone for 6 months and then we will try again. If no bfps come between this or the next cycle..I wouldn't be too worried or upset. Just have to be a little more patience I guess. Well, Im thinking of cleaning and then going to the gym to work out a bit :thumbup: Im hoping to atleast get a bfp soon though but we shall see.

Hope you get your BFP:dust:


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Monae..same to you. Wont be long until we can start testing :thumbup:


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> Thanks Monae..same to you. Wont be long until we can start testing :thumbup:

I definitely hope so. I still havent gotten a positive OPK yet. Im trying to wait until i get symptoms of O first before I test


----------



## mzswizz

I don't know when im going to ov and I don't know if I will show any signs so only time will tell.


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> I don't know when im going to ov and I don't know if I will show any signs so only time will tell.

Usually I get cramps that feel like af cramps so im hoping I get them again


----------



## mzswizz

I've been getting those on and off since I stopped the birth control.


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> I've been getting those on and off since I stopped the birth control.

damn well hopefully you get your bfp this cycle


----------



## lauraemily17

Looks like we're going to ovulate on the same day Monae!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Monae!!!

How are you Laura?

AFM, today is cd18. Hoping my cycle is still the same or close to how it was when I was on the birth control. Im hoping it didn't extend by much if its not close to it. Also, I just received an email saying that im accepted into Bellevue College :happydance: And also tomorrow is my job orientation :thumbup: So everything is going well. I have been getting on and off cramps so I don't know but just waiting for this cycle to end.


----------



## BBWttc29

lauraemily17 said:


> Looks like we're going to ovulate on the same day Monae!

That would be great! !! I finally got my positive opk today


----------



## mzswizz

yay for your positive opk Monae! If I don't get a bfp this time, Im going t odo opks next cycle.


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> yay for your positive opk Monae! If I don't get a bfp this time, Im going t odo opks next cycle.

I was kinda nervous because I used my last digital OPK today and it was positive.. I hope we both get our BFPs. Its weird I have sore boobs which never happens before ovulation


----------



## mzswizz

Same here! My nipples are very sensitive and my bbs are hurting because they are heavy.


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> Same here! My nipples are very sensitive and my bbs are hurting because they are heavy.

me too


----------



## mzswizz

I wonder whats going on.

AFM, im cd19 today. Today is my job orientation. Im here but its a little early so im just wasting time in the car. Also, today was suppose to be hpt test day but i dont think i o'd according to my usual 26 day cycle when i was on birth control so im going to give it another week before I test or wait until July 4th. Dont know yet. Im still doing the process for school so hoping to get everything done so i cn start school in the fall (august). So far, the only thing that has been going on body wise is nipple sensitivity, heavy feeling in my bbs when i walk up and down the stairs, and lots of cm. Oh and also on and off cramping. So i dont know whther its ov, af or i couldve o'd and its implantation or something either way i will find out in time.


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> I wonder whats going on.
> 
> AFM, im cd19 today. Today is my job orientation. Im here but its a little early so im just wasting time in the car. Also, today was suppose to be hpt test day but i dont think i o'd according to my usual 26 day cycle when i was on birth control so im going to give it another week before I test or wait until July 4th. Dont know yet. Im still doing the process for school so hoping to get everything done so i cn start school in the fall (august). So far, the only thing that has been going on body wise is nipple sensitivity, heavy feeling in my bbs when i walk up and down the stairs, and lots of cm. Oh and also on and off cramping. So i dont know whther its ov, af or i couldve o'd and its implantation or something either way i will find out in time.

fingers crossed for you :dust:


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Monae!


----------



## lauraemily17

OMG I have a 1 year old!!!!


----------



## BBWttc29

lauraemily17 said:


> OMG I have a 1 year old!!!!

congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! can anyone look at my chart do you think we BD'd enough we still plan to do it tonight and sunday


----------



## SLCMommy

Happy Birthday Xander!!


----------



## msperry1984

lauraemily17 said:


> OMG I have a 1 year old!!!!

Yay xandier what a,wonderful mile stone


----------



## mzswizz

happy bday Xander!

monae-still bd until that temp spike!


----------



## BBWttc29

I will try we missed today but we will try again tomorrow..


----------



## mzswizz

DH and I have been dtd every day...I think I missed 1 or 2 days and that's about it. Hopefully it continues.


----------



## BBWttc29

My temp rose today Im hoping to BD tonight and hoping that we will have a chance to get our bfp. I have my fingers crossed for you


----------



## mzswizz

Monae congrats on the temp spike...lets hope it stays that way :thumbup:


----------



## lauraemily17

Looks like your bd timing on cd16 & 17 could be spot on Monae. 

I'm 1dpo although I suspect it may actually be 2dpo. Without using opks can't be sure though so we'll just see what happens. Don't feel at all like we've caught the eggy this month.


----------



## SpudsMama

lauraemily17 said:


> Don't feel at all like we've caught the eggy this month.

Famous last words! :haha:

How's everyone else doing? I miss Coy!!


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> Monae congrats on the temp spike...lets hope it stays that way :thumbup:

Thanks I hope so too!!!!


----------



## BBWttc29

lauraemily17 said:


> Looks like your bd timing on cd16 & 17 could be spot on Monae.
> 
> I'm 1dpo although I suspect it may actually be 2dpo. Without using opks can't be sure though so we'll just see what happens. Don't feel at all like we've caught the eggy this month.

I hope you are right.. Im going to try to BD tonight


----------



## msperry1984

lauraemily17 said:


> OMG I have a 1 year old!!!!

Yay xandier what a,wonderful mile stone congrats..


----------



## SLCMommy

Hey Everyone. Can't believe I'm already in my 16th week. Is it me or has this pregnancy gone by pretty fast? lol. Feeling flutters, just keeping my FX that baby stays healthy.

In case you didn't know, we found out that baby is a GIRL :) and her name is:

:cloud9:Penelope Mary-Claire:cloud9:


----------



## SpudsMama

Yay, I saw it on FB yesterday, congratulations on team :pink:! :happydance: I guessed right for once btw :smug:


----------



## BBWttc29

does it make a big difference if took my temp a little late today


----------



## SLCMommy

Emma- LOL. You and Laura guessed right, my mom also guessed girl!


----------



## mzswizz

Congrats on your girl Ashley!

Monae- And if you took the temp late..as long as you had 3 hrs of sleep you are okay. Also you can use a temp converter which helps.


----------



## msperry1984

SLCMommy said:


> Hey Everyone. Can't believe I'm already in my 16th week. Is it me or has this pregnancy gone by pretty fast? lol. Feeling flutters, just keeping my FX that baby stays healthy.
> 
> In case you didn't know, we found out that baby is a GIRL :) and her name is:
> 
> :cloud9:Penelope Mary-Claire:cloud9:

Yay how exciting love the name and yes seems like your first tri flew by..


----------



## lauraemily17

Congrats again Ashley! I adore the name Penny. I think your pregnancy is flying by too. 

Started using progesterone cream today just in case we did catch the eggy!


----------



## shradha

Laura- Happy Birthday Xander!!!!!! Time really flies..... he is 1 year old.:hugs:
Hope you catch your eggy:bfp:

Ashley- congratulations on having a girl:hugs:.....yay for the fluttering:happydance:..... enjoy the feeling.....so happy for you...... soon you will be be holding penny in your hands....... I like the name Penny !!!!!!!

Monae- cd 15, 16, 17.......is your window...... hope you catch the eggy.......:bfp:

Patrice-hope you too catch the eggy:bfp:

Coy-missing you!!!!!

Emma-soon Phoebe will be 1 year old.......


----------



## BBWttc29

shradha said:


> Laura- Happy Birthday Xander!!!!!! Time really flies..... he is 1 year old.:hugs:
> Hope you catch your eggy:bfp:
> 
> Ashley- congratulations on having a girl:hugs:.....yay for the fluttering:happydance:..... enjoy the feeling.....so happy for you...... soon you will be be holding penny in your hands....... I like the name Penny !!!!!!!
> 
> Monae- cd 15, 16, 17.......is your window...... hope you catch the eggy.......:bfp:
> 
> Patrice-hope you too catch the eggy:bfp:
> 
> Coy-missing you!!!!!
> 
> Emma-soon Phoebe will be 1 year old.......

I hope so too I hope we BD'd enough this cycle


----------



## SLCMommy

I have another OB doctors appointment today...excited but nervous!


----------



## lauraemily17

Good luck, I'm sure everything will be great.


----------



## msperry1984

Well 3 days till my dd and still no sign baby is coming..Llooking at your ticker you're almost halfway there exciting hope your appt goes well


----------



## Grey Eyes

Ladies!!! :hi:

*Monae*- fx'd for a bfp soon!

*Patrice*- as always you are on top of the game and always coming, going, and preparing :winkwink: I admire your focus and your energy!

*Laura*- OMG one year alREADY?!!! Lol, seems like yesterday we were waiting for your birth story! So fun this last year tho and the upcoming year will top it :hugs:

*Msperry*--baby yet?:huh: Waiting!!...! :haha:

*Shradha*- aw, thanks for missing me! I miss you too when I can't get to computer :flower: Your little man is growing so fast!

*AFM*- hm, crazy days---I inadvertantly found myself "school-less" for about ten days as we shift courses and prepare for graduation....:saywhat: lol....I had so many plans, you know, clean the yard, mow grass, cut weeds, sand and paint my picnic table, build play house for dd's, re-arrange dd's bedroom....*sigh* I've cut weeds and laid on the couch for days!! :haha: L:rofl: ahhhh.....gonna have to kick me in the pants soon! Had a wonderful rain :rain: last couple of nights, so nice and cool :cloud9: Will check in again very soon :hugs: :friends:


----------



## msperry1984

Grey Eyes said:


> Ladies!!! :hi:
> 
> *Monae*- fx'd for a bfp soon!
> 
> *Patrice*- as always you are on top of the game and always coming, going, and preparing :winkwink: I admire your focus and your energy!
> 
> *Laura*- OMG one year alREADY?!!! Lol, seems like yesterday we were waiting for your birth story! So fun this last year tho and the upcoming year will top it :hugs:
> 
> *Msperry*--baby yet?:huh: Waiting!!...! :haha:
> 
> *Shradha*- aw, thanks for missing me! I miss you too when I can't get to computer :flower: Your little man is growing so fast!
> 
> *AFM*- hm, crazy days---I inadvertantly found myself "school-less" for about ten days as we shift courses and prepare for graduation....:saywhat: lol....I had so many plans, you know, clean the yard, mow grass, cut weeds, sand and paint my picnic table, build play house for dd's, re-arrange dd's bedroom....*sigh* I've cut weeds and laid on the couch for days!! :haha: L:rofl: ahhhh.....gonna have to kick me in the pants soon! Had a wonderful rain :rain: last couple of nights, so nice and cool :cloud9: Will check in again very soon :hugs: :friends:

Yes Coy you are missed.. :) no baby yet still waiting for her arrival any day now would be great..


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-Im sure everything went well at your appt.

Monae-FXed this is it for you!

Laura-FXed you caught that eggy...again :haha:

Shradha-Thanks I hope I get my bfp!

Msperry-Cant wait til she arrives...maybe she is too comfortable in there :haha:

Coy-Thanks. I try to be superwoman at times :haha:

AFM, im on cd23 today. I also started my job today. It was pretty much computer based training. I have two days of it and this is my first day so 1 more day of computer based training. Well as a welcome home from work gift from DH, we ended up dtd before he went off to work :haha: I have been crampy but we shall see if that's because of ovulation about to occur soon. Well dh and I talked and if we don't conceive this cycle, we are just going to wait until he comes back from deployment to try because atleast we have more months to try in. I will be go back on birth control in the mean time because we always have unprotected sex of course so we don't want to conceive and I end up having to go through the delivery etc myself because he will be away. His deployment is 6 months so it isn't that long of a wait if you ask me. I have started my job and I will be starting school in August so those will keep me busy until we can REALLY get back to ttc with all the opks etc :thumbup: Yesterday, DH bought me a car and I love it and also I totally forgot to post pics of my hair style when I got out the salon :dohh: The pics are below:
 



Attached Files:







mi car.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 1









mi car2.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 2









mi hairstyle.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> Ashley-Im sure everything went well at your appt.
> 
> Monae-FXed this is it for you!
> 
> Laura-FXed you caught that eggy...again :haha:
> 
> Shradha-Thanks I hope I get my bfp!
> 
> Msperry-Cant wait til she arrives...maybe she is too comfortable in there :haha:
> 
> Coy-Thanks. I try to be superwoman at times :haha:
> 
> AFM, im on cd23 today. I also started my job today. It was pretty much computer based training. I have two days of it and this is my first day so 1 more day of computer based training. Well as a welcome home from work gift from DH, we ended up dtd before he went off to work :haha: I have been crampy but we shall see if that's because of ovulation about to occur soon. Well dh and I talked and if we don't conceive this cycle, we are just going to wait until he comes back from deployment to try because atleast we have more months to try in. I will be go back on birth control in the mean time because we always have unprotected sex of course so we don't want to conceive and I end up having to go through the delivery etc myself because he will be away. His deployment is 6 months so it isn't that long of a wait if you ask me. I have started my job and I will be starting school in August so those will keep me busy until we can REALLY get back to ttc with all the opks etc :thumbup: Yesterday, DH bought me a car and I love it and also I totally forgot to post pics of my hair style when I got out the salon :dohh: The pics are below:

Thank you Im praying i get my BFP.. today was rough I dont know if it means anything but my boobs have been super sore and i was really nauseous today. not sure why. I sometimes get this right before af..


----------



## mzswizz

thanks monae and things sounding good for you :thumbup:


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> thanks monae and things sounding good for you :thumbup:

I hope so.. I feel like there is more going on this cycle than any other cycle.. Im trying not to get too hopeful or read too much into my symtoms. but Id be so happy if i get my BFP


----------



## mzswizz

fxed for you...they always say 3rd time is a charm :winkwink:


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> fxed for you...they always say 3rd time is a charm :winkwink:

I definitely hope so. I hope we get our BFPs together. Im trying not to get too hopeful because I dont want to be devastated


----------



## SLCMommy

At my appointment, they couldn't find the heart beat on the doppler so they did an ultrasound she there she is...kicking and moving around and had a heart beat of 152!! :) My "weekly" visits are done for now, my next visit is a little less than three weeks away ( on the 22nd of this month). That day I'll have my big anatomy scan & than an OB visit. woo hoo.


----------



## lauraemily17

That is wonderful news Ashley. I'm so pleased for you. :hugs:


----------



## msperry1984

Great news Ashley always reassuring to see your little bean in action..Afm- Dr appt today went good made some progress 3 cm and cervix is now midline and not posterior yay next appt scheduled for 7/9 to have a bio sono and appt with the Dr and induction scheduled for 7/10 if I don't go into labor before then..felt awful this morning indigestion heartburn and had some morning sickness where I almost lost my breakfast tuck but feeling better now just tryin to relax..


----------



## mzswizz

monae-i hope we get bfps together too so we can be bump buddies...all in time I guess. I might just test next week if AF doesn't show.

Ashley-glad to see everything is well. now you get to relax!!


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> monae-i hope we get bfps together too so we can be bump buddies...all in time I guess. I might just test next week if AF doesn't show.
> 
> Ashley-glad to see everything is well. now you get to relax!!

me too that would be so cool. according to FF im supposed to get af on the 9th which is Tuesday . I hope she doesnt show up


----------



## mzswizz

Me neither..i will probably test that day.


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> Me neither..i will probably test that day.

I dont know when Im going to test. Its weird how i eat certain things and they make my stomach nauseous/ hoping its a good sign


----------



## mzswizz

your signs are better than mines. I don't really have any signs other than my bbs (boobs) hurt on and off. And that's about it. Cant really say that I am leaking a lot of cm because dh and I have been dtd so many times that I don't know if its just his "soldiers" still coming out after or if its cm.


----------



## shradha

Ashley- :happydance: so happy for you...... your little princess is healthy and doing well..you must be so rrelieved. ...
Msperry- hope she comes before the induction. .....waiting :hugs:
Coy- How are my 3 princesses doing? Lo must be crawling. ....... 
Patrice- glad that your job is good and you are happy.Cool hairdo and car.....:dust:
Monae- .:dust:


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> your signs are better than mines. I don't really have any signs other than my bbs (boobs) hurt on and off. And that's about it. Cant really say that I am leaking a lot of cm because dh and I have been dtd so many times that I don't know if its just his "soldiers" still coming out after or if its cm.

I still have high hopes for both of us. I try not to pay attention to my "symptoms" its hard when i really dont feel good. Im also watching my temps.Im not sure if it I dont know if it means anything but last cycle my temp dropped a lot and it seems like this cycle it has generally stayed elevated


----------



## mzswizz

Shradha-Thanks!

Monae-Temp staying elevated is a good thing if you ask me. Once it drops around the time of AF then you should probably expect AF but you never know. Im thinking bfp for you. well fxed its a bfp.


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> Shradha-Thanks!
> 
> Monae-Temp staying elevated is a good thing if you ask me. Once it drops around the time of AF then you should probably expect AF but you never know. Im thinking bfp for you. well fxed its a bfp.

I know that's the key. I just hope it doesn't drop. Evertime I get cramps I get scared that I'm out for this month and af is coming. I hope she stays away


----------



## mzswizz

We're going to lock that evil witch up so she don't show just for you :thumbup:


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> We're going to lock that evil witch up so she don't show just for you :thumbup:

Lol I wish. My boobd are still sore hope we both get our BFPs


----------



## BBWttc29

Sorry if tmi but nipples have been sensitive and itchy today


----------



## mzswizz

I hope so too and the funny thing is my nipples are doing the same thing. Sensitive and itchy. Don't know why though. But once again Im goingto wait until AF pops up..whenever it does.


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> I hope so too and the funny thing is my nipples are doing the same thing. Sensitive and itchy. Don't know why though. But once again Im goingto wait until AF pops up..whenever it does.

Me too!! This doesn't usually happen hopefully its a good sign


----------



## mzswizz

Monae-I hope so too :thumbup:

AFM, well today is 4th of July! So happy Independence Day to all U.S. residents! Also, AF is suppose to arrive today (based on bcp cycle) but im pretty sure AF will not come. Im going to wait 2 weeks because that will make it 6 weeks AF hasn't shown up so then I will test. I am also going to schedule a doc appt soon so I can go and get checked out to make sure everything is okay for ttc. So we shall see. But no AF as of today so that's a milestone :thumbup: Also, my nipples are STILL SENSITIVE. But I don't know if that means im going to ovulate or what.


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> Monae-I hope so too :thumbup:
> 
> AFM, well today is 4th of July! So happy Independence Day to all U.S. residents! Also, AF is suppose to arrive today (based on bcp cycle) but im pretty sure AF will not come. Im going to wait 2 weeks because that will make it 6 weeks AF hasn't shown up so then I will test. I am also going to schedule a doc appt soon so I can go and get checked out to make sure everything is okay for ttc. So we shall see. But no AF as of today so that's a milestone :thumbup: Also, my nipples are STILL SENSITIVE. But I don't know if that means im going to ovulate or what.

maybe you are getting your BFP.. :thumbup: I had a really high temp today it was 98.04 which is what it was at 1DPO. this has never happen my boobs and nipples are sensitive and im still worried everytime i get cramps trying not to get too hopeful


----------



## mzswizz

Monae-Sounding pretty good right now :thumbup: FXed its your bfp in the midst. How many dpo are you now?


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> Monae-Sounding pretty good right now :thumbup: FXed its your bfp in the midst. How many dpo are you now?

I hope you are right.. I am 6DPO It would make my year if I get my BFP


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> Monae-Sounding pretty good right now :thumbup: FXed its your bfp in the midst. How many dpo are you now?

Can you guys look at my charts for the last 2 cycles
 



Attached Files:







May 2013 chart.png
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 4









JUNE 11 CHART 6DPO.png
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## SLCMommy

Monae -When do you plan on testing?


----------



## BBWttc29

SLCMommy said:


> Monae -When do you plan on testing?

I dont know Im kinda scared to test .. I dont wanna be disappointed do you think i should. I think my temps last month were a a lot lower


----------



## mzswizz

monae-your chart is looking pretty good right now. looks like your temps have a stable increase pattern which is higher than your pre-ov temps so that's good. And seeing that 6dpo is still KINDA early..i think the closer to AF the better.


----------



## SpudsMama

Monae, that chart looks amazing! 6dpo is a tad early to be testing, but I got my :bfp: at 9dpo. I'd definitely think about peeing on a stick in a couple of days :haha:


----------



## BBWttc29

SpudsMama said:


> Monae, that chart looks amazing! 6dpo is a tad early to be testing, but I got my :bfp: at 9dpo. I'd definitely think about peeing on a stick in a couple of days :haha:

Thank you I hope that It is enough to get my BFP.. the last 3 cycles my LP has been 9-10 days. so Im definitely trying not to get my hopes up but also hoping to get my BFP.


----------



## SLCMommy

Monae- Test at 9 DPO - if it's a negative, test at 13 DPO


----------



## BBWttc29

SLCMommy said:


> Monae- Test at 9 DPO - if it's a negative, test at 13 DPO

I'll consider it. Today and last night I had sensitive itchy nipples plus I'm feeling bloated and gassy as well as I've had cramps. Trying not to get too excited but it's hard


----------



## mzswizz

GL Monae.

AFM, okay I don't know whats going on but DH and I didn't have sex at all today but we had sex yesterday. Now im pretty sure all his "soldiers" should've been out by now correct? Well if that's the case.....I'VE HAD WEIRD CM! its thick, stretchy, white/clear and in an abundance. Don't know what that means :shrug: Any idea ladies?


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> GL Monae.
> 
> AFM, okay I don't know whats going on but DH and I didn't have sex at all today but we had sex yesterday. Now im pretty sure all his "soldiers" should've been out by now correct? Well if that's the case.....I'VE HAD WEIRD CM! its thick, stretchy, white/clear and in an abundance. Don't know what that means :shrug: Any idea ladies?

Maybe you are getting your BFP:dust:


----------



## mzswizz

I hope so. Either that or im ovulating or my body just readjusting from getting off the birth control.


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> I hope so. Either that or im ovulating or my body just readjusting from getting off the birth control.

I have my fingers crossed for you too. my nipples were sore and itchy yesterday and today. Im losing some hope for this cycle my temp dropped today. Im trying to look at this cycle and last cycle to see if I see a pattern
 



Attached Files:







May 2013 chart.png
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 1









JUne 13 7dpo chart.png
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Grey Eyes

*Ashl*ey- OMG I can't believe you are going to be 20 weeks soon! Things are moving along :winkwink: How are you feeling? Getting your energies?:hugs:

*Patrice*- hows it girl? Love the pics (few pages back) you look fab!

*Monae*- checking out your chart...7dpo today? And perfect timing on the bd'ing! Fx'd for you! :thumbup: If I am judging your charts right it looks like you had a super short luteal phase in June which could indicate a LP defect--like a hormone imbalance so maybe need to boost with some progesterone cream? I know Laura used it (If I remember correctly) and had good results, e.g. Xander :haha: I agree with Emma and Ashley, its too early to test, I'd wait between 9-11 dpo with FRER.

*Shradha*- hiya! How's that little man?


AFM- meh :haha: Last night my neighbors were stupid and fileld garbage bags with gasoline, tied a fuse to it, set it in middle of the road and lit it on fire :roll: heheh....they didn't see the three (3!!) cop cars rolling up silently with their lights of...UNTIL the bomb went off, :rofl: They got in trouble, heheh...SoOOooo loud those bombs! Ahh! Poor Aeryn had trouble sleeping. Anyways, yesterday I cleaned my back yard, patched up my hoses, got mys prinkler system working again....today it's school. I am taking Spanish (yikes!) I think it is valuable asset to getting a good job these days. Fx'd ladies! :dust:


----------



## SpudsMama

Coy has a good point. I also used progesterone cream and the first cycle I applied it I conceived! 

Your neighbours sound as pleasant as ever by the way :roll:


----------



## SLCMommy

Coy - OMG I KNOW!!! Yes...so odd!! Everything looks great so far and honestly, since last week I've had TONS more energy and I don't feel as crappy!!


----------



## lauraemily17

Progesterone got me my Xander and hopefully another beanie some point some. I use a brand called napro.

Joys of the second tri Ashley! Enjoy it!


----------



## BBWttc29

SpudsMama said:


> Coy has a good point. I also used progesterone cream and the first cycle I applied it I conceived!
> 
> Your neighbours sound as pleasant as ever by the way :roll:

Where can I get it


----------



## SpudsMama

You'd have to look around online I think. Another lady from this thread, Steph, sent me hers after she'd conceived her son so I never actually bought any myself.


----------



## mzswizz

Coy-Glad your neighbors finally got in trouble for something. Complete idiots I say.

Monae-7dpo..hmm maybe implantation dip...it is around the right timing you never know. And im with the ladies...progesterone cream should help with you :thumbup:

AFM, well today I am going to schedule a doc appt. Hopefully I can get in asap. Also, dh and I are going to the pet store to look around. And today I went into work but now I am back home. DH and I dtd yesterday and none of his soldiers came out so I don't know if that means im ovulating or something. Also my nipples are still sensitive and get erect most of the time :shrug: Hopefully I can finally get some answers soon. Also, dh said his deployment will be in June of next year so if we do conceive soon, he will be here for the pregnancy, labor and delivery, and also a few months of the baby being here so that's good. Let's just see if we do conceive.


----------



## lauraemily17

Here's a link to the one I get.

https://www.progesteronetherapy.com/progesterone-cream.html#axzz2YCVANi7E

I order 3 at a time. You use it from when ovulation has been confirmed by a temp increase. If AF arrives stop but if not its best to keep using it well into the 1st tri. 

Sorry Coy, didn't say hello! It's great to hear from you. Your neighbours really scare me I have to say! Wow on learning Spanish!! Did you start that job you mentioned before?

Patrice - that's great DH will be around if you conceive soon. I recon you need to do some consistent temping to find out what's going on and hopefully have a better idea when you o this time.


----------



## mzswizz

i was going to wait until the next cycle to start temping again


----------



## SLCMommy

WAIT! I've got extra progesterone!! They are vaginal insert kinds you put in the morning and wear a pad cause it'll leak through the day (icky i know) but I was just going to toss them. Monae, if you want them let me know! I'm in Utah here so shipping for Florida wouldn't be hard.


----------



## BBWttc29

SLCMommy said:


> WAIT! I've got extra progesterone!! They are vaginal insert kinds you put in the morning and wear a pad cause it'll leak through the day (icky i know) but I was just going to toss them. Monae, if you want them let me know! I'm in Utah here so shipping for Florida wouldn't be hard.

Thank You Id love them!!!!


----------



## mzswizz

Well oddly even cm is drying up so im pretty sure I have o'd.


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> Well oddly even cm is drying up so im pretty sure I have o'd.

YAY!!! Hopefully you will gwt your BFP


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Monae. I have a doc apt on Tuesday so hopefully I get some answers.


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> Thanks Monae. I have a doc apt on Tuesday so hopefully I get some answers.

Good luck! ! I'm waiting to see what my temp does tomorrow


----------



## mzswizz

Im excited to find out what your temp will look like.


----------



## SLCMommy

Monae, PM me your addy.


----------



## BBWttc29

I think I'm out. I woke up with really sore boobs so I thought my temp would rise. It dropped lower than yesterday . I guess af is on her way


----------



## mzswizz

Monae-Its not over until AF shows..you would be surprised how you can still get a bfp. FXed for you.

AFM, thought I would never have a cycle longer than 26 days for awhile now but currently is cd28 for me. I got my doc appt on Tuesday at 2:30pm :happydance: So hopefully I get some answers. Also, my nipples are super sensitive still :shrug: And my cm looks like its drying up. DH's "soldiers" is the only thing that comes out and that's about it. So maybe AF is on her way :shrug: But im patient enough to see whats going on.


----------



## shradha

Hope you both get your :bfp:..........
Msperry- how are you????
Ashley- I am so happy....you and your dh must be very waiting.... bump pics.....


----------



## shradha

Coy- poor baby....... your neighbours are devils:growlmad:......
Shresh is doing good. I am going to my hometown. .. kerala..gods own country. There we will have rice ceremony for shresh but I will start solids only in August. Its wonderful to seee him growing.......


----------



## SLCMommy

This is me recently playing around with my webcam. :haha:


----------



## SLCMommy

This is a bump picture of this pregnancy at 16 weeks and 6 days.:cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## SpudsMama

You have a lovely bump Ashley! It looks similar to mine actually, all girl :)


----------



## msperry1984

SLCMommy said:


> This is a bump picture of this pregnancy at 16 weeks and 6 days.:cloud9::cloud9:

Too cute Ashley.. :)


----------



## mzswizz

Lovely bump Ashley!


----------



## mzswizz

How is everyone?

AFM, well it looks like my body maybe back to normal seeing that im getting close to my normal cycles :thumbup: Now I have finally realized that the sensitive nipples are an effect when you stop taking birth control pills. Of course, I had to google it right :haha: Which I had a feeling because I took a test a few days ago and it was a bfn but I was still having sensitive nipples so I put it to the bcps. Im happy that I have my doc appt. tomorrow too. I'm going in because I noticed that I have this bulge that is on my left ovary/pubic area side. And when I cough, sneeze or stand etc, I get sharp pains or cramps and I don't know what's going on. Hopefully, its nothing major and its just something can be easily fixed :thumbup: Today, dh and I have been spending time together and we both go into work soon. Good thing im only going in for 3 hrs today. I plan on testing again next week Thursday (the 18th) just in case I did ov a few days ago. All in all..everything is going good..no complaints.


----------



## SLCMommy

Patrice - I hope you get your BFP soon :D


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Ashley! I hope so too. I think 3 years of waiting will produce some good news eventually.


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> How is everyone?
> 
> AFM, well it looks like my body maybe back to normal seeing that im getting close to my normal cycles :thumbup: Now I have finally realized that the sensitive nipples are an effect when you stop taking birth control pills. Of course, I had to google it right :haha: Which I had a feeling because I took a test a few days ago and it was a bfn but I was still having sensitive nipples so I put it to the bcps. Im happy that I have my doc appt. tomorrow too. I'm going in because I noticed that I have this bulge that is on my left ovary/pubic area side. And when I cough, sneeze or stand etc, I get sharp pains or cramps and I don't know what's going on. Hopefully, its nothing major and its just something can be easily fixed :thumbup: Today, dh and I have been spending time together and we both go into work soon. Good thing im only going in for 3 hrs today. I plan on testing again next week Thursday (the 18th) just in case I did ov a few days ago. All in all..everything is going good..no complaints.

I hope you get your BFP soon... :witch: got me today :growlmad:


----------



## SLCMommy

This thread has really died down...


----------



## BBWttc29

SLCMommy said:


> This thread has really died down...

unfortunately.I hope more people will start posting especially people who have gotten their BFPs


----------



## mzswizz

monae-booo that the evil witch showed her face. maybe im next.

Ashley-yeah you're right. I guess the ladies are busy with the LOs


----------



## msperry1984

Well today is officially my last ob spot with the Dr before induction tomorrow morning hope when I go she says I've made more progress I think I probably have feeling more and more pressure in my pelic area and oh wow this morning had one of my hardest contractions yet ouch it actually hurt and seemed like it lasted forever I know it had to of lasted at least a minute now just relaxing in bed wondering if ill,have anymore or if I should try and go back to sleep idk..hope all is well ladies


----------



## SLCMommy

Msperry - That is SO exciting!!! I am so excited for you! Please update us on what the doctor says & than update with pictures of the baby! :cloud9::hugs::cloud9:


----------



## shradha

Msperry- waiting for some good news....come on baby.....we all want to meet you...


----------



## shradha

Ashley- you are one gorgeous lady...cute bump.....
Monae... boo to AF
Patrice...fingers crossed


----------



## SLCMommy

shradha said:


> Ashley- you are one gorgeous lady...cute bump.....
> Monae... boo to AF
> Patrice...fingers crossed

aww...thank you!


----------



## lauraemily17

I hope your princess arrives quickly msperry. Excited for your news!

Beautiful bump Ashley. I agree with Emma, it is all girl, nice and high.


----------



## mzswizz

cant wait for exciting news msperry!!!!!

AFM, im cd31 today. And I had my doc apt which went well but got bad news. Well I found out that the bulge is a hernia and I have to have surgery :nope: Also, they were saying that they wouldn't recommend me doing the surgery while pregnant because it can lead to miscarriage :cry: So right now I got to wait and see when my surgery will be scheduled. Also, she wants me to start taking prenatal vitamins asap which she prescribed me. She does want me to start trying asap but of course once they figure out the whole surgery thing. So now I might just go back on the bc until the surgery because I don't want to have to end up with a miscarriage but I don't know yet because there is a possibility where it wont cause a miscarriage. Plus, its just a small incision and where the hernia is located...it shouldn't affect a pregnancy if I did end up pregnant. But we shall see.


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> cant wait for exciting news msperry!!!!!
> 
> AFM, im cd31 today. And I had my doc apt which went well but got bad news. Well I found out that the bulge is a hernia and I have to have surgery :nope: Also, they were saying that they wouldn't recommend me doing the surgery while pregnant because it can lead to miscarriage :cry: So right now I got to wait and see when my surgery will be scheduled. Also, she wants me to start taking prenatal vitamins asap which she prescribed me. She does want me to start trying asap but of course once they figure out the whole surgery thing. So now I might just go back on the bc until the surgery because I don't want to have to end up with a miscarriage but I don't know yet because there is a possibility where it wont cause a miscarriage. Plus, its just a small incision and where the hernia is located...it shouldn't affect a pregnancy if I did end up pregnant. But we shall see.

OMG i hope you start feeling better and can get your BFP


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Monae. Since the hernia isn't that serious...they don't see it as an emergency surgery so I just have to wait until they contact me about scheduling dates but they want me to ttc and she gave me prenatal vitamins.


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> Thanks Monae. Since the hernia isn't that serious...they don't see it as an emergency surgery so I just have to wait until they contact me about scheduling dates but they want me to ttc and she gave me prenatal vitamins.

That's good hopefully you get your BFP


----------



## mzswizz

I hope so too. Im going to start the prenatal vitamins tomorrow. Hopefully something happens


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> I hope so too. Im going to start the prenatal vitamins tomorrow. Hopefully something happens

Me too..:dust:


----------



## mzswizz

I got 5 more days before AF suppose to come like normal so we'll see.


----------



## lauraemily17

Oh Patrice. You poor thing. If I were you I'd stop TTC until you've had the op. we've both know how devasting miscarriages are. I'd just push to get the op done soon. 

So cd1 for me too. We were doing the relaxed approach but not any more. My monitor has been dusted off, the thermomter is out. We're throwing everything at it!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Laura. 

Im going to talk to DH and we are going to decide what to do. She told me at this point in time...the hernia is not an emergency issue which I thought would require immediate surgery but no. She said that she will talk to her husband (which by the way happens to be the ONLY surgeon in the WHOLE hospital :dohh: ) And she said she will see what he says about it..surgery wise etc. I spoke to my parents today also and my mom had the same operation which she said is a small incision and its nothing serious and my dad explained the WHOLE procedure (forgot my dad was a combat medic in the U.S. Army :dohh: ) So im more relaxed. Im just ready for kids. Every time I take a step forward..I have to go 10 steps back and time isn't really on our side because dh will be very busy and Im not trying to wait 5 years (his contract for sea duty ends meaning no more deployments) to try for children. So once again back to waiting ONCE again. Ugh this really gets me upset because I want children soooo bad and it seems like it will be forever for it to happen...IF it happens. And it makes me sad seeing people that can easily get pregnant or walking around pregnant or with their kids. I see how DH gets when he is around children or sees a dad with his child and I just want to give him his own. Sorry for the rant ladies but I just feel so low at this point. It feels like im trying but im not going anywhere at all :nope: Oh and 1 more thing...they told me it can take months or more before I can even have the surgery because its not an emergency situation at this point so I have no clue when im even going to get the surgery ugh...military life.


----------



## msperry1984

Well update was supposed to check into the hospital this morning at 6 am for induction but right now labor and delivery is full so I'm on stand by the hospital is supposed to call me when they have a room so hopefully ill check in today by noon..also last night got up for one of my many bathroom trips and somehow chipped the corner of my front tooth..really want to go to my dentist and get it fixed but don't know if ill have time or if they will be able to work me in but it looks horrible to me even though hubby says its not bad still don't even know how it happened ugh not having a great morning so far hopefully it gets better


----------



## SpudsMama

I hope you can get into hospital soon msperry!


----------



## mzswizz

Hope you get in soon msperry!!

AFM, I am cd32 and only 3 days away from my normal AF cycle. After much brainstorming and talking to DH. He wants to continue ttc. We know that I wont get the surgery until next year or so and by then we are hoping to atleast have one child. The doc also gave me the go ahead as scheduling for the surgery is going to "take time" and her husband is the only surgeon in the hospital. So now DH is really on board on trying to have kids. Kids are now his first priority and he also is thinking about getting his sperm count checked to see if he is okay :thumbup: I asked him what about the deployment etc and he said forget every excuse that he had and we are just going to just do it :happydance: Now I did start taking birth control yesterday and today because I thought he wouldn't want to try so he told me to stop taking the pills and we are just going to try. So im going to start temping..even though it is late in my cycle to do so. Im just going to temp until AF shows. If she shows which im hoping she's not. I don't think my body has fully adjusted yet because my nipples are still sensitive. Oh well we shall see whats in store for us. I started taking the prenatals today :thumbup:


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> Hope you get in soon msperry!!
> 
> AFM, I am cd32 and only 3 days away from my normal AF cycle. After much brainstorming and talking to DH. He wants to continue ttc. We know that I wont get the surgery until next year or so and by then we are hoping to atleast have one child. The doc also gave me the go ahead as scheduling for the surgery is going to "take time" and her husband is the only surgeon in the hospital. So now DH is really on board on trying to have kids. Kids are now his first priority and he also is thinking about getting his sperm count checked to see if he is okay :thumbup: I asked him what about the deployment etc and he said forget every excuse that he had and we are just going to just do it :happydance: Now I did start taking birth control yesterday and today because I thought he wouldn't want to try so he told me to stop taking the pills and we are just going to try. So im going to start temping..even though it is late in my cycle to do so. Im just going to temp until AF shows. If she shows which im hoping she's not. I don't think my body has fully adjusted yet because my nipples are still sensitive. Oh well we shall see whats in store for us. I started taking the prenatals today :thumbup:

Good luck. I hope we get our BFPs soon..


----------



## msperry1984

Update didn't go to the hospital today I guess there was a mix up with the scheduling my Dr wasn't at the hospital today so I will be checking in tomorrow morning at 5am


----------



## mzswizz

thanks Monae..how are you?

msperry..that sucks but glad you go in the morning.


----------



## shradha

All the best msperry.....:hugs:...waiting. ..


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> thanks Monae..how are you?
> 
> msperry..that sucks but glad you go in the morning.

I'm doing pretty good af is on her way out. I started going back to the gym Ive also gotten back to eating healthier hoping this will help improve my chances for the upcoming cycle. Im trying to not get discouraged. I would like to get my BFP soon


----------



## SLCMommy

Good luck MsPerry! :hugs:

AFM, DH & I are going to a hospital "first time parenting class" it goes over exactly what happens during pregnancy, labor, c-sections, taking care of a newborn and a tour of the L&D Unit (which is HUGE. One HUGE floor of just laboring women PLUS two huge floors of post-delivery stay rooms!) :winkwink: And while I'm not a new parent, Josh has never parented a newborn so I thought perhaps this class could be beneficial for us and him especially. Something fun and something for us to help us become excited and less scared about this pregnancy.:kiss:

Where I am from in Minnesota (granted, a city of 85,000 ) in the two available hospitals you were checked into a room and you labored, delivered and stayed in that same room until you were discharged from the hospital. :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

That's great Monae. Cant wait for your bfp :hugs:

Ashley-That hospital sounds amazing!!! Im hoping they have something like that here :haha:

AFM, today I am cd33 and AF is still a no show. The general surgery office called me this morning and I am scheduled to get a consultation tomorrow at 10:30am. They will explain the procedure etc and schedule a surgery date. I have talked to my manager at my job about it and she said that I will be out for 6-8 weeks with that kind of surgery. Good..I need a break from that job :haha: Also, my dad was saying that I will get pregnant right after the surgery because that's what happened to my mom. My mom had surgery for a hernia and ended up conceiving my sister. Im hoping he is right. Maybe this surgery will give my body enough time to adjust and relax before we can start trying. And dh does want to try and doesn't care about his deployment anymore. As a matter of fact, the deployment will be perfect because he will be able to provide enough for me to manage with a baby while he is away :thumbup: Im pretty sure everything will be fine. This will be my first ever surgery so atleast if I ever do get pregnant, I don't have to freak out about a C-section because I will have had this surgery prior :thumbup: So all in all everything works out.


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> That's great Monae. Cant wait for your bfp :hugs:
> 
> Ashley-That hospital sounds amazing!!! Im hoping they have something like that here :haha:
> 
> AFM, today I am cd33 and AF is still a no show. The general surgery office called me this morning and I am scheduled to get a consultation tomorrow at 10:30am. They will explain the procedure etc and schedule a surgery date. I have talked to my manager at my job about it and she said that I will be out for 6-8 weeks with that kind of surgery. Good..I need a break from that job :haha: Also, my dad was saying that I will get pregnant right after the surgery because that's what happened to my mom. My mom had surgery for a hernia and ended up conceiving my sister. Im hoping he is right. Maybe this surgery will give my body enough time to adjust and relax before we can start trying. And dh does want to try and doesn't care about his deployment anymore. As a matter of fact, the deployment will be perfect because he will be able to provide enough for me to manage with a baby while he is away :thumbup: Im pretty sure everything will be fine. This will be my first ever surgery so atleast if I ever do get pregnant, I don't have to freak out about a C-section because I will have had this surgery prior :thumbup: So all in all everything works out.

thanks. I hope so too


----------



## SLCMommy

Some updates for you all:

Very upset with hospital right now. Dr. Wong, the dr on call said I needed to come in to have the baby and placenta checked via ultrasound and regardless, to have my cervix checked. She said she wanted to do it but L&D have a strict policy now that nobody under 20 weeks can be in triage there. So, she said she was going to tell someone in MFM that I need to have those things done. So I get a call back saying to come in, so I come in and a RN does an ultrasound and she's looking at the screen and says "Well, baby is active and I see a heartbeat" and asks me "Why would I check your cervix?" and I go "Because I've been cramping pretty bad" and she's like "No, no..I'm not going too. You have no history of preterm labor. And pink on the tissue doesn't mean anything at all. Plus, your only 18 weeks anyways so there would be nothing we could do for you and the baby. Come into the ER if you start bleeding bright red." and tells me to have a good weekend as she walks away. I'm thinking No, I don't have a history of preterm labor and I'd REALLY NOT LIKE TO! There is medication and stitching of the cervix to avoid that issue but even if my pain isn't causing that kind of trouble, I think anyone with cramping and contraction like pain should have their cervix checked just to be safe. Writing me off as "well, you've never given birth early before" is a load of crap - why must someone have to have gone through such a horrible time in order to have their cervix checked? It literally takes a few minutes. My guess is that I was the last to be seen and it's Friday and she wanted out of the office. I'm so so so upset right now. So when I got home I laid down with a glass of water and got a HORRIBLE cramp among my little ones. I'm so frustrated I could cry.


After awhile, I went back in but this time I went to the ER:

Update: I went to the IMC ER and I swear I got the most wonderful, most compassionate doctor and RN that was working. "I read your chart. Oh, I'm so sorry about your losses" and I told the ER doctor what happened and she was like "What? That's not how anyone should be treated, let alone a woman who is cramping. Even if she thought it was silly, where's the compassion to give a mama who's already lost two babies a peace of mind?" She was so so sweet. She said she felt the L&D refusing me was stupid because "I am going to honest with my ignorance. I was trained as a trauma doctor and know hardly anything besides the very basic parts of obstetrics part of medicine. No emergency room doctor knows the real way to handle a 18, 19 weeker mama with a bad history with pregnancy. Even though you are before 20 weeks, the doctors over in L&D would know how to treat you better and what to look for. If anything comes back really worrisome I WILL bring you over there, I WILL!" She said because of the light bleed, and my past medical history with the losses she says as an ER doctor she doesn't want to mess with my cervix anymore than it ever has to be. So, I had an ultrasound, fluid is at a 10 which is good. I also had an IV for fluids. She checked my urine & blood which was all good. Baby is measuring EXACTLY on time! (yippe!) Placenta is posterior now I guess but was told I've got a partial placenta previa and that baby is curled up in a ball with her head buried into the placenta RIGHT over my cervix and is kicking the edge of the placenta that is over the cervix. They tried to get to her move but she wouldn't move. They said that's probably why I got that light bleed and am having the cramping. I was told that if it's still like this when I have my anatomy scan in ten days chances are my OB will figure out what to do about it (ie: bedrest) etc but the less the cervix is monkey with right now, the better. My cervix is 3.5 (which is good!) and closed so the cramping she said isn't labor cramping but cramping due to the fact Miss. Penny thinks that area of my placenta is her special kick boxing ring :( Anyways, so the doc thinks that's why I'm having my cramping. Penny's heart rate was 136 and I kinda freaked because it's normally in the 150's but I was told that's normal, and it's due to the fact that she's bigger now.


----------



## BBWttc29

SLCMommy said:


> Some updates for you all:
> 
> Very upset with hospital right now. Dr. Wong, the dr on call said I needed to come in to have the baby and placenta checked via ultrasound and regardless, to have my cervix checked. She said she wanted to do it but L&D have a strict policy now that nobody under 20 weeks can be in triage there. So, she said she was going to tell someone in MFM that I need to have those things done. So I get a call back saying to come in, so I come in and a RN does an ultrasound and she's looking at the screen and says "Well, baby is active and I see a heartbeat" and asks me "Why would I check your cervix?" and I go "Because I've been cramping pretty bad" and she's like "No, no..I'm not going too. You have no history of preterm labor. And pink on the tissue doesn't mean anything at all. Plus, your only 18 weeks anyways so there would be nothing we could do for you and the baby. Come into the ER if you start bleeding bright red." and tells me to have a good weekend as she walks away. I'm thinking No, I don't have a history of preterm labor and I'd REALLY NOT LIKE TO! There is medication and stitching of the cervix to avoid that issue but even if my pain isn't causing that kind of trouble, I think anyone with cramping and contraction like pain should have their cervix checked just to be safe. Writing me off as "well, you've never given birth early before" is a load of crap - why must someone have to have gone through such a horrible time in order to have their cervix checked? It literally takes a few minutes. My guess is that I was the last to be seen and it's Friday and she wanted out of the office. I'm so so so upset right now. So when I got home I laid down with a glass of water and got a HORRIBLE cramp among my little ones. I'm so frustrated I could cry.
> 
> 
> After awhile, I went back in but this time I went to the ER:
> 
> Update: I went to the IMC ER and I swear I got the most wonderful, most compassionate doctor and RN that was working. "I read your chart. Oh, I'm so sorry about your losses" and I told the ER doctor what happened and she was like "What? That's not how anyone should be treated, let alone a woman who is cramping. Even if she thought it was silly, where's the compassion to give a mama who's already lost two babies a peace of mind?" She was so so sweet. She said she felt the L&D refusing me was stupid because "I am going to honest with my ignorance. I was trained as a trauma doctor and know hardly anything besides the very basic parts of obstetrics part of medicine. No emergency room doctor knows the real way to handle a 18, 19 weeker mama with a bad history with pregnancy. Even though you are before 20 weeks, the doctors over in L&D would know how to treat you better and what to look for. If anything comes back really worrisome I WILL bring you over there, I WILL!" She said because of the light bleed, and my past medical history with the losses she says as an ER doctor she doesn't want to mess with my cervix anymore than it ever has to be. So, I had an ultrasound, fluid is at a 10 which is good. I also had an IV for fluids. She checked my urine & blood which was all good. Baby is measuring EXACTLY on time! (yippe!) Placenta is posterior now I guess but was told I've got a partial placenta previa and that baby is curled up in a ball with her head buried into the placenta RIGHT over my cervix and is kicking the edge of the placenta that is over the cervix. They tried to get to her move but she wouldn't move. They said that's probably why I got that light bleed and am having the cramping. I was told that if it's still like this when I have my anatomy scan in ten days chances are my OB will figure out what to do about it (ie: bedrest) etc but the less the cervix is monkey with right now, the better. My cervix is 3.5 (which is good!) and closed so the cramping she said isn't labor cramping but cramping due to the fact Miss. Penny thinks that area of my placenta is her special kick boxing ring :( Anyways, so the doc thinks that's why I'm having my cramping. Penny's heart rate was 136 and I kinda freaked because it's normally in the 150's but I was told that's normal, and it's due to the fact that she's bigger now.

Sorry you had a hard time but glad someone was finally able to help you. I can't wait to get my BFP


----------



## mzswizz

Glad everything is okay Ashley.

AFM, im scheduled on the 16th for the surgery.


----------



## msperry1984

Update Ariana Jazelle Ford was welcomed into the world 7/11/13 @ 5,33pm weight 7 lb 12 oz 19 3/4 in we are at home now and resting as much as we can I'm pretty sore dh is so infatuated with her kinda funny that before she got here he was like we aren't going to hold her all the time so she doesn't get spoiled well what do you know if I'm not nursing guess where she is..cuddling with daddy lol


----------



## lauraemily17

Congratulations!! When you have time I would love to see a pic of your princess. 

How was labour? I was induced too, those contractions are relentless!


----------



## SpudsMama

Congratulations msperry! :flower: :hugs:


----------



## SLCMommy

MrsPerry - Congratulations!!! Can't wait for pictures.

Monae - I can't wait for you to get your BFP too!! The thing is once you've lost babies the excitement turns into nervousness once the BFP is here so when you do get a BFP I wish you all the best with a healthy baby and pregnancy!

Patrice - What are you having surgery for? :(


----------



## mzswizz

congrats msperry!!!

monae-cant wait fro your bfp!

Ashley-its a hernia surgery..minor surgery. I can go home 1 hour after the surgery :thumbup:

AFM, im cd36 today and still no sign of AF. I know im not pregnant though because I took a test and it came back negative so im pretty sure its just my body finally being back to normal. They said it only takes a few days for the pill to exit my body so it should be gone by now. I have my pre-op appt. tomorrow morning and then its the surgery on Tuesday. Im ready for this to be done because I've read good reviews of being able to get pregnant after getting the hernia surgery so im hoping this is what has exactly been stopping me so that when its fixed...I can finally conceive but only time will tell.


----------



## BBWttc29

SLCMommy said:


> MrsPerry - Congratulations!!! Can't wait for pictures.
> 
> Monae - I can't wait for you to get your BFP too!! The thing is once you've lost babies the excitement turns into nervousness once the BFP is here so when you do get a BFP I wish you all the best with a healthy baby and pregnancy!
> 
> Patrice - What are you having surgery for? :(

Thank You.. Me too!!! do you know when I should start taking B complex for my short LP?well me and my DH have been trying to plan our vow renewal for next year. Next year we will have been married 5 years. So we were going to renew our vows on a cruise but then thought if we have a baby we cant take the baby on the cruise. So we are still thinking on what we will do maybe a family Vacation? My cousin came from Louisiana to visit. she just had a baby in December and she bought her baby and just being able to hold her baby and watch him made me realize how much I really want a baby. It has made me want to focus on losing more weight and going back to the gym. I really hope to get my BFP soon


----------



## lauraemily17

You need to take the vitamin b complex throughout your cycle to build up the levels on your body. It needs to be the 100 complex too. I also take a specific TTC multi vitamin and royal jelly. DH takes a TTC multi vitamin for men, omega 3 oil and maca. 

Ashley - I meant to say how awful you were treated at your scan. I would have been majorly pissed off. So glad you had a lovely a & e Dr and alls looking good. Penny's a little rebel all ready!


----------



## lauraemily17

Yay for surgery soon Patrice. I'm glad they're not making you wait months.


----------



## shradha

Msperry- congratulations! !!!!!!! :crib: how is she ? Take rest.... you too were induced.....waiting for the birth story and her pic...

Patrice- hernia? How did you get it? All the best for the surgery!

Monae- the wait for holding your baby will get over soon..dont worry. Keeping fingers crossed. ....

Ashley- some doctors can be so :angry:.... I am glad finally you got a good one. I too had a horrifying doctor till 5 months. ..she used to scar the hell out of me...


----------



## BBWttc29

shradha said:


> Msperry- congratulations! !!!!!!! :crib: how is she ? Take rest.... you too were induced.....waiting for the birth story and her pic...
> 
> Patrice- hernia? How did you get it? All the best for the surgery!
> 
> Monae- the wait for holding your baby will get over soon..dont worry. Keeping fingers crossed. ....
> 
> Ashley- some doctors can be so :angry:.... I am glad finally you got a good one. I too had a horrifying doctor till 5 months. ..she used to scar the hell out of me...

Thank you I hope so too


----------



## mzswizz

Laura-Yes I know im happy too.

Shradha-A hernia is a hole in the muscle wall.

AFM, today was my last day of work before I am away for 6 weeks. Tomorrow, I go in for surgery at 6:30am. Glad I will have DH there with me. This morning will using the bathroom, I think I seen pinkish spotting but not sure because the lighting here sucks and plays with your eyes so it could've been normal. But at work I thought it looked a little pink also but once again I wasn't sure because the second wipe was clear so who knows. I suppose to take a pregnancy test with them tomorrow but if it was anyway possible that I ended up pregnant right now and I just implanted and that was IB then it wouldn't come up on a test. But im not sure as of right now if it was pink or not. Just got to wait it out today and see if I see it again. Also, I have been getting cramps around my right ovary side...maybe ov who knows. Just want to wait until AF arrives to start temping etc since im already 37 days into my cycle. Im a little nervous about tomorrow but I mean who wouldn't be once they hear surgery. I cant wait to come back home tomorrow so I can relax and recovery. To me, this is one step closer to getting my bfp. The nurse told me I could start having intercourse unprotected (I told her we want to get pregnant) around 2 weeks after surgery without causing any harm. But I think I will wait a little longer. Hoping DH can though :haha: So excited btu nervous about tomorrow.


----------



## BBWttc29

lauraemily17 said:


> You need to take the vitamin b complex throughout your cycle to build up the levels on your body. It needs to be the 100 complex too. I also take a specific TTC multi vitamin and royal jelly. DH takes a TTC multi vitamin for men, omega 3 oil and maca.
> 
> Ashley - I meant to say how awful you were treated at your scan. I would have been majorly pissed off. So glad you had a lovely a & e Dr and alls looking good. Penny's a little rebel all ready!

I got Super B complex is that what I need


----------



## mzswizz

update: Well I just went to the bathroom and there was DEFINITELY pink, even a super tiny red dot on the tp. Some im definitely have spotting because after 2 wipes..you couldn't see anything. So I don't if this is AF or IB. But we just got to wait it out and see. Im going to give it a couple of days before deciding to testing again. It would be just my luck I end up with a bfp :haha: But we shall see.


----------



## SLCMommy

Hey my British friends, are you on Royal baby watch or do you not care? LOL As an American I don't care because that baby won't ever be my county's Queen or King. I see it on the national news but I don't know many Americans that are on edge. I must say though that Kate Middleton is stunningly gorgeous. Is she a princess? I've heard her title is Dutchess but I always assumed she would be a princess after she married Prince William. 

Also, since they are apart of the Church of England, my guess is that King Henry VII would be proud. Although he seemed like a total player, kind of a jerk. Beheading two wives and divorcing two others, out of the six he had. tsk tsk.

Queen Elizabeth II is getting older but she's had a really good reign. Prince Charles just rubs me the wrong way. Something about him...and I never hear about the other Princes, Queen Elizabeth II's other male heirs. Are they not as important?

Btw, Prince Harry is hot. Just saying. :)


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> update: Well I just went to the bathroom and there was DEFINITELY pink, even a super tiny red dot on the tp. Some im definitely have spotting because after 2 wipes..you couldn't see anything. So I don't if this is AF or IB. But we just got to wait it out and see. Im going to give it a couple of days before deciding to testing again. It would be just my luck I end up with a bfp :haha: But we shall see.

You know what about 2 minutes before I read this i was just thinking about you and I said to myself what if she is already pregnant? I really hope this is your BFP. I am so excited for you!!!


----------



## lauraemily17

I'm interested Ashley. I've always had an interest though as I was born in the same year as William and Kate so always been on the same path through school, marriage and now kids. I really like the Royal family. In the UK we hear about all of them. Prince Edward was actually at a charity event in Leicester recently. Princess Anne's daughter Zara Phillips has just announced her first pregnancy. Zara and Princess Anne are big in the Equestrian world. Both winning medals. 

Kate is a Duchess as Prince William was awarded the title of Duke of Cambridge on their wedding day. A dukedom is the hugest rank in British peerage. You could in theory still refer to Kate as Princess Kate but it wouldn't technically be correct. 

Kate really is beautiful. I saw both Kate and the Queen last year when they visited Leicester as part of the jubilee. The Queen looks incredably well too considering her age. I think she's got another 5 years in her as reigning monarch at least! Her Husband however hasn't been too well and I do wonder how much more we'll see of him in the public eye. 

I lot of the historical Kings were jerks Ashley!!


----------



## SLCMommy

If you don't mind me asking, what is a julibee? 

That's so interesting, I hardly ever hear anything about anyone besides Charles, Camillia, Kate, William, Harry & Queen Elizabeth. DH and I were talking about how someday we really want to go to Europe and do traveling and learn more about monarchies. Such rich history in the UK. It feels like I'm missing something :) In away, I wish we as American's had something special like that - a tradition that can be traced down years and years but alas, we don't. 

But I guess America being a newer country at only 237 years old, our tradition is with George Washington, Thomas Edison, etc. Starting the country and wanting to get away from the monarchy system and to separate America from Great Britain. In someways I wish we were still apart of Great Britain as some parts of Canada is, and how Queen Elizabeth II is their queen. Instead have President Obama.... can't wait for his term to come to an end.

I've been thinking about how I really want to get a DNA test done that shows exactly what part of the world you are from.


----------



## lauraemily17

The jubilee last year was the celebration of the queens 60th year on the throne. It was really good actually. Lots of things going on around the country. It was a very momentous years for us Brits with that and the Olympics. Makes me proud to be British and Xanders year of birth even more significant. 

Given your interest in us Brits I would expect you to have some British heritage! It's funny as my sister has always had this weird connection with London. She feels really at home there which for someone with anxiety, particularly for crowds and busy places is surprising. Her Dad is from London so we put it down to her genes, then my mum did some research on our family tree and found out her side is also originally from London so Lisa has it in all of her genes! I have a love for beaches and the sea so I wonder if on my Dads side there's some coastal connection!


----------



## lauraemily17

Oh and I'd add I like having a monarchy simply to override our idiotic government. It fills me with fear the thought of only having them. That said our queen is very down to earth and talks a lot of sense, not all monarchy's are so good.


----------



## SLCMommy

It's true Laura, that's why America has made so many political mistakes and still has a lot of political messes. We have a lot of these rich political jerks that are in office, only to support their own agenda or biggest financial contributors. Having a mixture of both is probably a wonderful balance.


----------



## mzswizz

Hello ladies!

Monae-We are cycle buddies again :thumbup:

AFM, im on cd2 today. AF decided to come the day of the surgery. But the surgery went well. I been home since yesterday and DH has been taking care of me. Im feeling a little better but still sore. I will be on here from time to time but not as often because im trying to recover.


----------



## SLCMommy

Went to Lowe's and got paint paper colors to put on my wall and debate what colors I am going to use for Penelope's room. I'm so excited :D I hope i'm not jinxing myself!!


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> Monae-We are cycle buddies again :thumbup:
> 
> AFM, im on cd2 today. AF decided to come the day of the surgery. But the surgery went well. I been home since yesterday and DH has been taking care of me. Im feeling a little better but still sore. I will be on here from time to time but not as often because im trying to recover.

Im glad but also sad you didnt get your BFP. Hopefully we will get it soon. do you guys know if low testosterone affects your ability to conceive


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-I don't think you are jinxing yourself. Celebrate and enjoy that you are having a baby :hugs:

Monae-Thanks. At first I was thinking that I would be sad if AF came but im actually happy because now I can temp and also I was worried about being pregnant and having this surgery so everything happened for a reason. About low testosterone level...im not sure. If it is low then maybe it can affect it a little but im not sure.


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> Ashley-I don't think you are jinxing yourself. Celebrate and enjoy that you are having a baby :hugs:
> 
> Monae-Thanks. At first I was thinking that I would be sad if AF came but im actually happy because now I can temp and also I was worried about being pregnant and having this surgery so everything happened for a reason. About low testosterone level...im not sure. If it is low then maybe it can affect it a little but im not sure.

My husband has low testosterone and they gave him cream. he said he read online that it can affect your sperm count


----------



## shradha

Ashley- dont worry...Pene is doing good. Just enjoy the mommy!!!
Patrice & Monae- hope this month you get your bpf

Today I am going to my hometown for shresh rice ceremony...will be back on 31st...


----------



## BBWttc29

shradha said:


> Ashley- dont worry...Pene is doing good. Just enjoy the mommy!!!
> Patrice & Monae- hope this month you get your bpf
> 
> Today I am going to my hometown for shresh rice ceremony...will be back on 31st...

me too not sure though because we just found out dh has low testosterone and we are waiting for the insurance company to approve his meds for that.if not this month hopefully next month


----------



## SLCMommy

I go to my anatomy scan in TWO hours!!!!!!!! Can you believe I'm already this far into my pregnancy? Feels like my pregnancy is going by pretty darn fast!! I'm super nervous but excited too. Lots of mixed emotions!


----------



## SpudsMama

It's speeding by Ashley! Enjoy seeing your little lady on screen again :)


----------



## SLCMommy

Anatomy scan went well! I am 19 W 4 D but she is measuring 19 w 6 days to 20 W 0 D. Nothing grew between the legs, so we are 100% having a LITTLE GIRL and couldn't be more thrilled! Everything looked fantastic and she looked healthy. A heart rate of 146. We got to see her get angry and make a little made squishy face when we tried to get her to move. We didn't get good pictures and it was hard for the sonographer & doctor to get a good look (but eventually did) because the entire time she was tummy down onto the placenta, face buried into it, knees and arms tucked under her belly with her butt up in the air. Sonographer said she's going to be one of those little snuggle babies that'll cuddle with you with their back arched and butt sticking out! SO CUTE! Placenta Previa is now gone, but it's still close to the cervix (1.2 cm). My high-risk doctor still wants to me to take lovenox injections to ensure everything still goes smoothly. Currently having a major Crohn's flare up and still spotting, but dr thinks that's due to the placenta location. We didn't get good pictures or a side profile because everytime we tried to move her she'd make a mad face and go right back to that position. lol


----------



## lauraemily17

Wonderful news Ashley. She sounds adorable :cloud9: 

We have a new king to be! I predicted boy too! I'm convinced he'll be called Alexander!!


----------



## SLCMommy

yay to the future king!


...lucky ass kid. LOL

I would love for them to name him a great name like Alexander. I love that name.

King Alexander has a gorgeous ring to it.


----------



## mzswizz

Glad everything went well Ashley!!

Laura-Heard the news of the Dutchess finally giving birth.

AFM, im on cd7. AF left the building yesterday and DH and I celebrated by dtd. It has been awhile since we have been able to dtd since I had a double whammy which was the surgery and AF. But I am glad to say that 6 days post surgery and im almost back to normal. I am able to dance around to a certain extent and im able to walk and drive etc. Im back to doing my normal routine. I am still a little sore but other than that I am fine. I have been taking my prenatal vitamins and I plan on going to see the ob/gyn while dh is away on his detachment aug. 7th-23rd. So I can get all the things I need done so I can be ready for when he comes back :thumbup: Also, I have my apt to speak with the college advisor tomorrow at 3pm so school is moving along :thumbup: My friend also is moving up here sooner than later which is great because now I don't have to feel alone when DH leaves for his deployment next year and I will have a school buddy :happydance: I have started temping so you ladies can keep up with my cycles via the chart in my siggy because as you can see. I don't be on as much as I use to be. Now Im feeling good and because of that...I did my own hair. 6 hours to do it myself but I have completed it. I did it yesterday.


----------



## SLCMommy

I find it interesting in the very same month, American's celebrate the fact we are American and "proud to be free" and light off fire works and fire shows in celebration that we are separate from Great Britain and not under the monarchy but yet when a royal has a baby we are all like YAY!!!!!!! Americans do not have the history that those in Great Britain do so they have a legitimate reason to celebrate and the birth! We Americans are just obsessed with anyone "rich and famous". LOL


If you didn't know, I had my anatomy scan and everything went fantastic!!


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, its cd8 today and im feeling good. I called my doc today so I can get a referral to see an ob/gyn. Im finally making the moves to better my health and finally get all the problems fixed so we can have our baby. Since im going to be out of work for the next 5 weeks, Im using this time to take care of myself since I have the time. Between school and going back and forth to the docs, Im pretty sure I will be a busy bee for now. Well that's it for me...no real update other than that.


----------



## SLCMommy

No real update here either, just popping in to say hello to everyone!


----------



## SLCMommy

lauraemily17 said:


> Wonderful news Ashley. She sounds adorable :cloud9:
> 
> We have a new king to be! I predicted boy too! I'm convinced he'll be called Alexander!!


You are really good at predicting genders!!! :hugs:


----------



## lauraemily17

Prince George Alexander Louis. 

My guess of Alexander wasn't too far off!!


----------



## SpudsMama

lauraemily17 said:


> Prince George Alexander Louis.
> 
> My guess of Alexander wasn't too far off!!

Ooo they've released the names already?! I had a feeling George would be in there... didn't see Louis coming though!


----------



## lauraemily17

That one took me by surprise too!


----------



## SpudsMama

It's nice that they've gone with something a little different I think... the majority of the public had guessed George but I don't know anyone who said Louis.


----------



## lauraemily17

I thought perhaps they wouldn't have gone for it because it was such a popular choice. I think though, out of the small choice they had, it was one of the best. Apparently it had to be a previous Kings name.


----------



## SLCMommy

Laura - I see on your ticker you are ovulation today. Better get busy ;) hhehehe


----------



## lauraemily17

I need to update my ticker actually as it was the day before. We covered our bases really well, then I got tonsilitus!! :dohh: I've had a fever for the past 3 nights so I'm quite sure most of the spermy will have been killed off....bugger!!


----------



## SLCMommy

lauraemily17 said:


> I need to update my ticker actually as it was the day before. We covered our bases really well, then I got tonsilitus!! :dohh: I've had a fever for the past 3 nights so I'm quite sure most of the spermy will have been killed off....bugger!!


Oh noo!!! :cry: What a waste of effort LOL. Taking off the clothes and all that... :haha: Next cycle! I hope you get a BFP soon so we can be pregnant "together" lol.


----------



## SLCMommy

Monae, Patrice & Laura one of you has to get a BFP. I'm lonely being the only pregnant one lol


----------



## Grey Eyes

hiya ladies! Just popping on real quick...

Ashley- omg I can't believe you are 20 weeks!!!! Growing sooOOoo fast! :cloud9:

Laura- nuts for tonsillitis! 

Patrice- how are you?


----------



## lauraemily17

That would be brilliant!! 

Secretly I hope my body has just killed the boy sperm off :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-don't worry im trying my best :haha:

Laura-Hope you feel better. And killed off the boy sperm :haha: Funny.

Coy-Im doing fine and you?

AFM, im cd10 today and still taking my temps. Its in the stable 97s which is good so far. I have my follow up appt. with the surgeon on the Aug. 5th and I also have my appt. with my primary doc on Aug. 7th because she wants me to come in so we can discuss fertility issues and work from there because she knows I want to get pregnant :thumbup: She has really been very helpful throughout this process. She wants me to get pregnant and she told me she rather have me wait until the hernia repair surgery before ttc so now that its done...now its time for me to go see her. I have realized that on Aug. 7th, DH is going away on his detachment and will be gone from Aug. 7th to Aug. 23rd so most likely this cycle will lead to AF which is okay for me. Atleast I can spend time preparing my body. Also, I think the earliest I will ov (FF told me) is Aug. 8th but we shall see. So everything is going well. Oh and big news...my friend is moving up here on August 18th and will be staying with us :happydance: So now I wont be alone and she said once I get pregnant and have the baby...she will help dh and I out whenever I need help like if I get pregnant and he has to go away on deployment etc :thumbup: So everything is going to work out quite well now. And also her boyfriend is stationed at the Everett, Washington base which isn't that far maybe an hour drive from us. So it all works out for all of us. I have my advisor appt. on Aug. 12th so I can sign up for classes so I can start school and also I start back work after Aug. 27th which happens to be my parents anniversary. Speaking of anniversary..today makes 4 yrs that DH and I have been married :cloud9: Well that's it for now.


----------



## BBWttc29

SLCMommy said:


> Monae, Patrice & Laura one of you has to get a BFP. I'm lonely being the only pregnant one lol

I was unable to bd this cycle. we were waiting for dh to get his meds for low testosterone to get approved. so hopefully in August


----------



## msperry1984

Hi ladies just dropping in to see how everyone is doing..not sure how long its been but Ariana is doing well 2 weeks old today weight 8 lbs 5 oz. From 7 lb 12 oz at birth and has grown almost an inch so far..breastfeeding is going good didn't know if I was gonna make it past the engorged part but after 3 days of pain I made it through and now nursing is pretty easy..hope all is well


----------



## mzswizz

Monae-hoping we get our bfps together :thumbup: I know im going to be out this cycle so hoping for September maybe.

msperry-cant believe she is 2 weeks already?! Time flies.


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> Monae-hoping we get our bfps together :thumbup: I know im going to be out this cycle so hoping for September maybe.
> 
> msperry-cant believe she is 2 weeks already?! Time flies.

I know me too..I also started going back to the gym so hopefully that will help me get my BFP


----------



## SLCMommy

Msperry, I'm another one that can't believe your daughter is already two weeks old! I cannot believe it! It seemed just yesterday you announced her birth. Congratulations again!!


----------



## SLCMommy

Out of curiosity, am I the only one here who feels like my pregnancy is seriously wizzing by? I mean, I'm already 20 weeks...holy crap!


----------



## mzswizz

Monae-thats good. congrats to you on working out..im pretty sure you will get your bfp in no time :hugs:

Ashley-Yes your pregnancy is flying on by. Almost time for you to give birth in no time :haha:

AFM, im on cd11 currently and DH just made me laugh today. Sooo this cycle, we haven't really dtd as much because of the whole surgery. But now since I am better, we have been dtd. So this is how the conversation went:

DH: are you ovulating because you have a lot of discharge (that's what he calls it)
Me: (laughs) I don't think so.
DH: well we need to have more sex because if you want a baby..you better start having sex with me every day.
Me: You just want more sex.
DH: okay that too (laughs)

Only my dh I tell you. So now, we are cleaning out the 2nd bedroom for my friend to move in. And also, I have applied for another job so hopefully that comes through because I need more hours.


----------



## mzswizz

how are you ladies?

AFM, im cd12 and as you can tell by my chart...my temp dropped significantly. Since last night, I was having pain in my left ovary which is a first because every time I talked about ovary pain...it was always the right ovary. So I guess its a good sign. Hoping that means that the left ovary is finally working :thumbup: But yes, last night I started having sharp pains in my left ovary and now this morning, I took my temp and it was a big difference. DH and I dtd yesterday and pretty sure we are going to dtd today :haha: So if this is ovulation..we have our bases covered. Well that's it for now.


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> how are you ladies?
> 
> AFM, im cd12 and as you can tell by my chart...my temp dropped significantly. Since last night, I was having pain in my left ovary which is a first because every time I talked about ovary pain...it was always the right ovary. So I guess its a good sign. Hoping that means that the left ovary is finally working :thumbup: But yes, last night I started having sharp pains in my left ovary and now this morning, I took my temp and it was a big difference. DH and I dtd yesterday and pretty sure we are going to dtd today :haha: So if this is ovulation..we have our bases covered. Well that's it for now.

Im doing pretty good. getting ready for af to show up. Im really hoping to get my BFP soon. I did get a psychic reading out of curiosity and was told I would conceive in Dec-Jan. I hope they are right or that its sooner


----------



## mzswizz

Monae-I hope so too :thumbup:

AFM, its cd13 today and my temp only went up a little. I think im probably still in the pre-ov phase. Which is no problem. I would love to ovulate before dh goes off on his detachment next week so atleast by the time he comes back, we would either have a bfp or af. So we all shall see.


----------



## lauraemily17

My body is crap. I'm pretty sure I ovulated but my post o temps are rubbish (the high ones are actually when I had a fever with tonsilitus) 36.4 today anything .4 is a bad number as its between my pre o and post O temps. I suspect it'll be a short LP with too low temps leading to AF this cycle. It all suggests low progesterone however I'm using progesterone cream and taking every vitamin I know of to lengthen it (which I've been taking for 6 months!) I don't know what to do from here :(


----------



## lauraemily17

I hope you o soon Patrice. It would be great if DH came back to a bfp. Is he enjoying the navy?

Monae, hope all works out with your DH and you gr your bfp before dec/jan. 

Ashley - I think your pregnancy was slow to 16 weeks, I was literally praying for you everyday up then that it all went well. Since then its flown by!!


----------



## BBWttc29

lauraemily17 said:


> I hope you o soon Patrice. It would be great if DH came back to a bfp. Is he enjoying the navy?
> 
> Monae, hope all works out with your DH and you gr your bfp before dec/jan.
> 
> Ashley - I think your pregnancy was slow to 16 weeks, I was literally praying for you everyday up then that it all went well. Since then its flown by!!

 Thank you me too. It would be nice to get it in October since that is my 4 year anniversary


----------



## mzswizz

Laura-I hope your temps are just being rubbish because you were ill and hopefully they get back to where they need to be :hugs: As for dh, he loves the navy which is great. And im hoping I ov soon too but if not ...there's always next month. Im hoping to atleast get a bfp by either of our birthdays (September and December). So we shall see what happens for us.

Monae-Happy early anniversary and I hope you get your bfp soon myself. Maybe you might conceive on your anniversary :thumbup:

AFM, im cd14 today and im almost half way through my cycle already. My temp is rising but it is still lower than the 3 or 4 temps I had after AF ended. I don't know if im gearing up for ovulation and its slowly going to happen or if im just going through the pre ov temps and this is just my normal temps before the actual ov. Hoping something happens before my doc appt. next week though. So atleast I can tell her if im o'ing or not. And we work from there. Im hoping to atleast ov and dh and I get a bfp from it but time will tell. DH and I had a long talk about children which was well needed I must say. DH told me that he really wants children and that there is nothing that's standing in our way from trying to get pregnant now. He is not making any excuses, he is not going to tell me to wait, he wants kids with me just as bad as I want children with him so he is definitely ready mentally. And that made me happy because I always felt like it was just me trying by myself but now he asks about how my temps look, do it looks like im ovulating, he lets me know if "inside" feels "different" or not....its like we are both communicating and are finally working together and Im happy about that now. So hoping a bfp comes. Whether its this cycle or me having to go through the medical team to get one...a bfp will come our way because we are ready for our little Navy Brats :haha:


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> Laura-I hope your temps are just being rubbish because you were ill and hopefully they get back to where they need to be :hugs: As for dh, he loves the navy which is great. And im hoping I ov soon too but if not ...there's always next month. Im hoping to atleast get a bfp by either of our birthdays (September and December). So we shall see what happens for us.
> 
> Monae-Happy early anniversary and I hope you get your bfp soon myself. Maybe you might conceive on your anniversary :thumbup:
> 
> AFM, im cd14 today and im almost half way through my cycle already. My temp is rising but it is still lower than the 3 or 4 temps I had after AF ended. I don't know if im gearing up for ovulation and its slowly going to happen or if im just going through the pre ov temps and this is just my normal temps before the actual ov. Hoping something happens before my doc appt. next week though. So atleast I can tell her if im o'ing or not. And we work from there. Im hoping to atleast ov and dh and I get a bfp from it but time will tell. DH and I had a long talk about children which was well needed I must say. DH told me that he really wants children and that there is nothing that's standing in our way from trying to get pregnant now. He is not making any excuses, he is not going to tell me to wait, he wants kids with me just as bad as I want children with him so he is definitely ready mentally. And that made me happy because I always felt like it was just me trying by myself but now he asks about how my temps look, do it looks like im ovulating, he lets me know if "inside" feels "different" or not....its like we are both communicating and are finally working together and Im happy about that now. So hoping a bfp comes. Whether its this cycle or me having to go through the medical team to get one...a bfp will come our way because we are ready for our little Navy Brats :haha:

Thank you. Im hoping we get our bfp before our anniversary


----------



## mzswizz

I hope so too!!!! It would be great for us to be bump buddies!


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> I hope so too!!!! It would be great for us to be bump buddies!

Im so looking forward to that


----------



## mzswizz

Monae-Same here. I think our patience will come to success soon. We both hoping rather sooner than later :hugs:


----------



## SLCMommy

Nothing really to update here! Made lots of jam today. lol.
I have really bad heartburn :( So I can't eat any plums. lol


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> Monae-Same here. I think our patience will come to success soon. We both hoping rather sooner than later :hugs:

definitely. Im confident it will happen hopefully soon before December


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-hope the heartburn goes away.

Monae-Im confident too. If it happened in December (my birth month) then I will give birth in September (DH's birth month).

AFM, im cd15 today which means, hopefully, im half way through my cycle :thumbup: Well, my temp is rising that for sure. So maybe yesterday was ov day for me but we shall see. We dtd yesterday and I think 2-3 days ag oso hoping if I did ov, it was right timing. Also, dtd this morning and cm was very egg whitish. Was VERY stretchy and even DH noticed. Never had eggwhite cm like that before. Well I actually never had it at all. Even after dtd , (tmi alert) when dh pulled out..it kind of stretched onto him and wouldn't break which was weird because that never happened before. Usually, it just leaks out. So maybe SOMETHING is going on and maybe it did take the hernia repair surgery to be done so now my LEFT ovary can work properly. Who knows?! But im hoping good comes out of this. I have been applying for jobs so should here from them by Thursday. Also, I got my follow up appt. with the surgeon on Monday and my fertility issue consultation with my primary doc on that following Wednesday. And Wednesday is the day DH leaves to go on his detachment for a couple weeks. Also, I talk with the school and everything this Friday so I should be starting school next week :thumbup: So im going to be a busy camper. I don't know if I told you ladies but since the school that has my ultrasound program is a 2 hr drive away :wacko: I have decided to go with the military spouse program and sign up with a school affiliated with them and get my certification in medical coding and billing which only take a few months to get and once im done with the certification, they will help me find a job when I graduate :thumbup: So it all works out and once I am done with that certification, Im going to go back and become certified as a pharmacy technician so im going to be rounded in the medical field until I can go to a school that is closer and has my ultrasound program so Im going to be busy. This works out for me because if I do get pregnant, I can still get all the certifications I need BEFORE the baby is born :thumbup: Well, that's all for now.


----------



## lauraemily17

I hope you're right and O soon Patrice. Are you going to use an opk? I quite fancied training in ultra sound however in the UK it's really hard to get into. You need a degree before getting on the course and there's only a couple of courses in the country. 

That's not fair being unable to eat any of those yummy plums Ashley!! 

Afm - possible symptoms, prob all in my head given how unlikely it is we'll conceive this month! 

A little dizziness, some wind/bloatedness and some constipation.


----------



## mzswizz

Laura-Actually we have decided to just try temping for now until I go to my doc and go from there. And hoping you get a bfp!!!!!


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> Ashley-hope the heartburn goes away.
> 
> Monae-Im confident too. If it happened in December (my birth month) then I will give birth in September (DH's birth month).
> 
> AFM, im cd15 today which means, hopefully, im half way through my cycle :thumbup: Well, my temp is rising that for sure. So maybe yesterday was ov day for me but we shall see. We dtd yesterday and I think 2-3 days ag oso hoping if I did ov, it was right timing. Also, dtd this morning and cm was very egg whitish. Was VERY stretchy and even DH noticed. Never had eggwhite cm like that before. Well I actually never had it at all. Even after dtd , (tmi alert) when dh pulled out..it kind of stretched onto him and wouldn't break which was weird because that never happened before. Usually, it just leaks out. So maybe SOMETHING is going on and maybe it did take the hernia repair surgery to be done so now my LEFT ovary can work properly. Who knows?! But im hoping good comes out of this. I have been applying for jobs so should here from them by Thursday. Also, I got my follow up appt. with the surgeon on Monday and my fertility issue consultation with my primary doc on that following Wednesday. And Wednesday is the day DH leaves to go on his detachment for a couple weeks. Also, I talk with the school and everything this Friday so I should be starting school next week :thumbup: So im going to be a busy camper. I don't know if I told you ladies but since the school that has my ultrasound program is a 2 hr drive away :wacko: I have decided to go with the military spouse program and sign up with a school affiliated with them and get my certification in medical coding and billing which only take a few months to get and once im done with the certification, they will help me find a job when I graduate :thumbup: So it all works out and once I am done with that certification, Im going to go back and become certified as a pharmacy technician so im going to be rounded in the medical field until I can go to a school that is closer and has my ultrasound program so Im going to be busy. This works out for me because if I do get pregnant, I can still get all the certifications I need BEFORE the baby is born :thumbup: Well, that's all for now.

Im sure that would be the best birthday gift ever


----------



## mzswizz

Yes it would be!!


----------



## SLCMommy

Laura - Are you going to test soon?


----------



## lauraemily17

I tested on a whim yesterday. Bfn, not surprising really at 8dpo!! My symptoms have subsided though now and I'm not really feeling it. Had no desire to poas this morning even with quite a good temp. I'm going out for a couple of drinks Saturday so if AF hasn't arrived and I don't get a poas urge tomorrow then it'll prob be Saturday when I next test so I know if I can drink alcohol. I suspect AF will arrive by then though.


----------



## mzswizz

FXed for you Laura. Hoping you get your bfp.

AFM, today I am on cd17. Once again, my temp has dipped this morning. Since it dropped, DH and I dtd. Pre-ov temps are staying around the 96-97 degree range I've noticed now. When I told DH my temp dropped again, he said it looks like your body is gearing up to ov and it fails so it tries all over again. Maybe you should speak to your doc about trying that Clomid stuff so you can ovulate :haha: Cant believe he was actually listening to me when I was explaining medications and temps and a lot of other stuff dealing with ttc. Surprised he remembered that :haha: But I will let my doc know that Im not ovulating if I don't ovulate this cycle. Looking at my past charts...I wasn't ovulating every month. It was like every other month and every 2 months :nope: So that really decreases my chances of conceiving a year. So I will inform her about that. Hoping she does help me and prescribe me with SOMETHING and figure out what exactly is the issue and fix it. Let's see what happens by the 12th.


----------



## SLCMommy

Laura - I'm still trying to keep my head spinning from the fact Xander is already a year old. They grow up so fast!


----------



## mzswizz

How's everyone?

AFM, im cd23 today and looks like my temp has finally went up. I had to wake up at 5:45am this morning instead of my normal 7am because DH is going on his 17 day detachment today so I had to drop him off. When I took my temp at 5:45am it was actually 97.20F but I used the temp adjuster because I took my temp at a different time and it put my temp at 97.45F. So hoping my temp just goes up for the next 2 days because if it does..that means I finally o'd and if I did...I finally o'd the day BEFORE he went on detachment. FF said the earliest I can ov is cd24 and today I am cd23 so we shall see. We have our bases covered up until today. I know that supposedly sperm lasts for up to 5 days so I have a few days ahead covered as well. Just in case mytemp just went up randomly. But I was very shocked to see it go up so high today. I didn't do anything different also like wear pajamas etc :blush: And most of the time if we dtd like around 12am-1am...it still didn't effect my temp so I know dtd didn't change anything either....so fxed that ov has FINALLY happened last night. So today starts day 1 of DH being away and Im going to miss him but I can still talk to him on the phone etc and I didn't take him leaving as bad as I thought. I guess its because Im use to DH being away so now I just adjusted mentally to it. But I cant wait for him to come home safely. Hoping that I did ov and I get a bfp because then when he comes back home...we'll have a bfp and he will know before his birthday (sept. 7th). So fingers crossed this is ovulation but we shall see how the next 2 days go. Hoping my temp doesn't drop or I don't have ovulation at all. Also, I see my doc in 5 days to discuss fertility issues so if this is ovulation...I can talk to her about what I know about me not ovulating every month etc and she can probably check to see if I have ovulated etc. I don't know but hoping I get some type of answer(s) when I go. So all in all everything is going good. And now its time for me to start on my school work.


----------



## SLCMommy

Patrice - I hope you do get a BFP. What a wonderful surprise it would be for your DH's birthday.


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Ashley! Im hoping so too. And if I do get pregnant, I don't have to worry about being alone because dh will be here for a short time after the baby is born before he goes on deployment and when he leaves..i'll have my friend here who is moving up next month so it works out. Just hoping I finally get those crosshairs in 2 days.


----------



## shradha

Hi everyone. .... I m back from my trip.. shresh rice eating ceremony went well. Now he is officially on farex wheat apple 2 times a day along with breastfeed. 
Missed you all.... how are you....Laura, Emma, Coy, Patrice, Ashley, Monae and the new mom Msperry????


----------



## mzswizz

shradha-glad you have a food time away on your trip.

AFM, im cd24 and it looks like im not going to ovulate this cycle or might just have late ovulation. My temp didn't rise any higher so it seems like my body once again failed at its attempt to ov. From looking at my chart, it looks like I tried to ov either 2-3 times already. In 4 days, I will be seeing my doc so hopefully she sheds some light on what's going on with my body and why im not ovulating like I suppose to. I have completed another module in my medical coding and billing program so another milestone completed :happydance: Im hoping by next month, the program will be complete and I will be able to start working as a medical coder soon :thumbup: Also, dh made it safely in Alaska yesterday so im happy about that. Im just ready to start my career and get a bfp so we can start expanding our family. This job will be perfect if I get pregnant because I will be sitting at a desk so I wont be on my feet lifting heavy items as I do now at my current job. So that's why I am focused and determined to be done soon. Well that's it for me.


----------



## SLCMommy

shradha - How did your trip go? Your baby is getting so big! I can't believe he is already five months old. Please update with a picture when you can! :) As for me, I'm doing pretty well. 22 weeks along now! :)


----------



## mzswizz

happy 22 weeks Ashley!

AFM, I got a call today for a job interview on Saturday and also I put down an adoption hold fee because we getting a new dog (the other dog was terrible so gave him another home with people who can train better). Also, looks like this cycle is going to be short and no ov because...im spotting but its more like a light flow. Its this pink/purple :shrug: looking color and its not consistent. It only came out with DH's extra soldiers/my cm. And its wet when it comes out but it dries up like discharge :shrug: So right now im totally :wacko: im only cd24 and obviously I didn't ovulate at all so I don't know what to make of this. Will definitely talk to my doc about this on Monday and see what happens. Also this is my 3rd cycle after the bcps so I have no clue whats going on. They said that the bcps that I was taken will be completely out my system in the matter of days so I don't know what my body is going through. I didn't even have TIME to ovulate :nope:


----------



## BBWttc29

Im doing pretty good af should be gone in the next day or so. Im looking forward to this next cycle. Im considering buying some preseed


----------



## mzswizz

monae-thats good. I saw pressed in walmart here in Washington so maybe you can try and see if walmart has it if you need it. 

update: so the bleeding whatever it was is now brown and it was a little bit on the pad and it was super dry and now it wasn't there when I wiped. But im pretty sure its going to come back by tomorrow.


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> monae-thats good. I saw pressed in walmart here in Washington so maybe you can try and see if walmart has it if you need it.
> 
> update: so the bleeding whatever it was is now brown and it was a little bit on the pad and it was super dry and now it wasn't there when I wiped. But im pretty sure its going to come back by tomorrow.

they sell ut at walmart here


----------



## mzswizz

oh okay that's good.


----------



## mzswizz

how are you ladies?

AFM, im on cd25 today and the brown discharge has stopped last night around 10pm so I only had it for 2-3 hours. And it was a little bit on the pad (not enough to call it a light period because it wasn't constant and it only came out when the discharge came out) and it wasn't there when I wiped nor was in the toilet so only on the pad :shrug: It don't seem like I ovulated neither so I don't know whats going on. Also, first it was pinkish/purplish (don't know how to really describe it..kinda of peach like) and then half a hour later, it turned brown. It was dry brown discharge like. It don't even look like bleeding so im lost. It sounded like characteristics of implantation bleeding but from looking at FF chart, it doesn't show that I o'd so im confused all around. I was thinking that it was AF. Usually, the first day it would be here and there but mostly here and doesn't really stop and then by the next morning, its here full blown. But it stopped last night and it hasn't been back since and Ive used the bathroom twice and all I see is the normal cm..so this is me right now :wacko: Any ideas?


----------



## shradha

SLCMommy said:


> shradha - How did your trip go? Your baby is getting so big! I can't believe he is already five months old. Please update with a picture when you can! :) As for me, I'm doing pretty well. 22 weeks along now! :)

Wow 22 weeks.....pene must be kicking hard....:happydance:
I will upload some pics of my trip today. Actually have been putting pics on my journal. Shresh is slowly becoming a big boy. Time is flying.


----------



## mzswizz

shradha-i didn't even know you had a parenting journal. will start reading that when I get a chance.

AFM, im cd26 today and have no brown discharge last night. I was able to sleep with no pad etc and woek up this morning took my temp (vaginally) and there was nothing but white cm on the thermometer. Also, I would think that my temp will drop lower thinking that AF is on its way but its still in the 97s range and it really didn't drop as much. I took a test this morning and of course it was a BFN like I thought it would be (pics are below). I still on and off get the sharp pain in my left ovary which is weird. I seriously thought AF was coming because since yesterday (starting around 7 or 8pm) I was getting sharp pinching pains which made me think okay AF will be here later tonight or this morning. Currently, I don't have on any pads or panty liners etc..and there was no brown discharge as of right now. I used the bathroom this morning (which usually brings forth AF while im using the bathroom) and nothing but cm came out. Im not going to freak out or worry about it or stress about it anymore. I got my job interview today and I got my doc appt on Monday @ 9:40am so hopefully she can shed some light on why I had spotting. At first I was thinking maybe its my left ovary finally trying to work and this time around my pre-ov temps would be 96s degrees and my post ov temps would be 97s degrees. But that was just wishful thinking. The doc will be able to tell me if I o'd or not. These are the non tweaked photos so ladies feel free to tweak the pics :hugs:

Last night:

This morning:

HPT from last night:


----------



## mzswizz

AF is finally here!! I jump started it :haha: So this was a 25 day, anon ovulatory cycle. Cant wait for the docs.


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> how are you ladies?
> 
> AFM, im on cd25 today and the brown discharge has stopped last night around 10pm so I only had it for 2-3 hours. And it was a little bit on the pad (not enough to call it a light period because it wasn't constant and it only came out when the discharge came out) and it wasn't there when I wiped nor was in the toilet so only on the pad :shrug: It don't seem like I ovulated neither so I don't know whats going on. Also, first it was pinkish/purplish (don't know how to really describe it..kinda of peach like) and then half a hour later, it turned brown. It was dry brown discharge like. It don't even look like bleeding so im lost. It sounded like characteristics of implantation bleeding but from looking at FF chart, it doesn't show that I o'd so im confused all around. I was thinking that it was AF. Usually, the first day it would be here and there but mostly here and doesn't really stop and then by the next morning, its here full blown. But it stopped last night and it hasn't been back since and Ive used the bathroom twice and all I see is the normal cm..so this is me right now :wacko: Any ideas?

I'm doing pretty good af finally left hoping to try and bd more this cycle and not stress


----------



## SLCMommy

monae - I can't find the progesterone :(


----------



## BBWttc29

SLCMommy said:


> monae - I can't find the progesterone :(

Thats ok


----------



## mzswizz

Monae-No stress is the way to go!

AFM, today im cd28 and it looks like this might be a long cycle. Im still spotting, but this morning, it wasn't there but I know it will be back later this afternoon. I have my doc appt. in the next hour or so. I cant wait to go to the doc and see what happens. On a good note, im doing good in school and almost done with the program so that's good because I will be able to find a job with my certification and it will be perfect for when I conceive and also I get better hours and more pay so im focused to get the program and certification done in a month. So wish me luck on that. This cycle has its ups and downs but now I am focused to make sure my body is in tip top shape to conceive and hold a pregnancy. So let's see what the future holds. Im ready for #1 to come. I think after that I'll most likely mellow out about ttc because I would've had a first already. I think the first one is just the challenge. And I do like challenges.


----------



## Steph32

:hi:

Just popping in to say hi! Just for kicks I was reading posts from all the way back to December. Only made it to April so far! ](*,) Who is still here? I see Patrice and Ashley... Monae don't think we've met... :hi:

Things have been busy, we recently month so for the last 3 months or so been busy with selling our house, packing things, etc. Now just trying to get our bearings in the new house, new area... Nicholas starts school next week, had to get him registered... Brandon is doing well, he's been so good though the move, he just goes with the flow! The process of moving is still difficult with 2 kid though. Especially since we had soooo much crap, 8+ years worth of stuff and I never throw anything away, I am so sentimental about every little thing. It was really hard to leave the house we have been in for 8 years, where our kids were born, so many memories :( Still have so many boxes to go through and unpack, it's gonna take a while before I feel settled.

How are all you guys doing?


----------



## mzswizz

I am doing fine Steph. Im glad to see that you are doing good also.

AFM, im back from the docs and they said I have PCOS. I am now referred to a gynecologist and my primary doctor told me I might have to see a fertility specialist.


----------



## SpudsMama

Yay, hi Steph!! :hi: I think everyone but Coy is still around, but Laura and I tend to post in our parenting journals more often than in here :thumbup: 

Patrice - I'm so glad you've finally got a diagnosis! I think you'd been suspecting PCOS before? Hopefully you'll be well on your way to a sticky :bfp: with the right treatment :hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

Yes, I have been suspecting that.


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> Monae-No stress is the way to go!
> 
> AFM, today im cd28 and it looks like this might be a long cycle. Im still spotting, but this morning, it wasn't there but I know it will be back later this afternoon. I have my doc appt. in the next hour or so. I cant wait to go to the doc and see what happens. On a good note, im doing good in school and almost done with the program so that's good because I will be able to find a job with my certification and it will be perfect for when I conceive and also I get better hours and more pay so im focused to get the program and certification done in a month. So wish me luck on that. This cycle has its ups and downs but now I am focused to make sure my body is in tip top shape to conceive and hold a pregnancy. So let's see what the future holds. Im ready for #1 to come. I think after that I'll most likely mellow out about ttc because I would've had a first already. I think the first one is just the challenge. And I do like challenges.

It will be hard not to symptom spot. But I'm looking forward to getting my BFP and not stressing about it


----------



## BBWttc29

Steph32 said:


> :hi:
> 
> Just popping in to say hi! Just for kicks I was reading posts from all the way back to December. Only made it to April so far! ](*,) Who is still here? I see Patrice and Ashley... Monae don't think we've met... :hi:
> 
> Things have been busy, we recently month so for the last 3 months or so been busy with selling our house, packing things, etc. Now just trying to get our bearings in the new house, new area... Nicholas starts school next week, had to get him registered... Brandon is doing well, he's been so good though the move, he just goes with the flow! The process of moving is still difficult with 2 kid though. Especially since we had soooo much crap, 8+ years worth of stuff and I never throw anything away, I am so sentimental about every little thing. It was really hard to leave the house we have been in for 8 years, where our kids were born, so many memories :( Still have so many boxes to go through and unpack, it's gonna take a while before I feel settled.
> 
> How are all you guys doing?

Nice to meet you. I'm good trying not to stress this cycle


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, im cd33 today and spotting has went away completely :thumbup: My temps are still in normal range so I wonder if my body is going to try and ov again :shrug: If it does..im hoping its around the time dh comes back from detachment. I had my 2nd job interview yesterday and it went pretty good. I will know if I have the job by Sunday. Im also going to apply to a job that's around 25-30 mins away. Even though its a drive, if it pays better and I get more hours...then the drive wouldn't matter to me. Nothing really to report also. Ellie is doing wonderful here and she is a very good listener etc. Glad I was able to get here :thumbup: Well that's it for now.

Oh here are pics of Ellie:
 



Attached Files:







elliemae.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 0









elliemae2.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## SLCMommy

Where has coy been?! 

AFM, nothing really new accept my back really hurts, i crave vinegar and i feel like i've got an octopus in my stomach. LOL


----------



## SpudsMama

SLCMommy said:


> i feel like i've got an octopus in my stomach. LOL

:rofl: Brilliant! 

No idea where Coy is though :shrug:


----------



## shradha

Steph and Coy are busy...... I miss the late night talks Coy.......
With kids around time does fly....... I hardly get time for myself. Having severe back pain near tailbone....its the same pain as being pregnant. ...
Ashley we are sharing the back pain......when is the next scan? 
Patrice- nice dog... best of luck....hope u get the job.
Monae- the first bfp is so special. ....hope u gef yours soon.


----------



## BBWttc29

shradha said:


> Steph and Coy are busy...... I miss the late night talks Coy.......
> With kids around time does fly....... I hardly get time for myself. Having severe back pain near tailbone....its the same pain as being pregnant. ...
> Ashley we are sharing the back pain......when is the next scan?
> Patrice- nice dog... best of luck....hope u get the job.
> Monae- the first bfp is so special. ....hope u gef yours soon.

Thank you.. Me too!! Dh still hasn't got his meds yet so still waiting but I'm hoping soon


----------



## SLCMommy

shradha - I don't have anymore scans unless medically advised :)


----------



## shradha

I had mine last in 30weeks.... When are you planning baby shower?

Putting some pics of shresh

https://i43.tinypic.com/wsvkv8.jpg

https://i43.tinypic.com/2d8p66o.jpg

https://i41.tinypic.com/r2khe9.jpg
We three- Me and hubby

https://i40.tinypic.com/2akjlmu.jpg
Me, Shresh & my parents


----------



## SLCMommy

shradha- My baby shower is for October 5th.

Shresh is such a cute boy! You have a beautiful family!


----------



## mzswizz

shradha- shresh is adorable!!!

Ashley-wow your pregnancy is just flying by. So happy that everything is going well with your pregnancy.

AFM, im on cd38 and DH will be back home tomorrow yay :happydance: Missed him dearly. Im going to be busy with school work today and finish the final touches of cleaning up so dh can come into a freshly fresh, clean house. Kinda hard to keep clean because Ellie loves to play around and knock stuff over :haha: But I cant wait to see DH. Today, im going to call a few other places to see if they are hiring but we shall see. DH and I video chatted yesterday and just from seeing him, I felt like a little girl in high school with a crush and he finally recognized me. I couldn't start blushing and smiling so I can just imagine how we will act once we see each other. Im still waiting to ovulate. Gyn appt is in 2 weeks so Im just ready to get the help we been longing for.


----------



## shradha

Thanx Ashley and Patrice. He is pampered by my parents. As I was the only daughter they missed having a son. Now they are very happy. He is one naughty boy.... 
Ashley- so what have you planned?
Patrice- missing dh.....


----------



## mzswizz

yes I do miss him but im glad that he is coming home tomorrow. Going to cook dinner tonight so when he comes home tomorrow..he will have food already prepared and done.


----------



## SLCMommy

I'm 6 months today! So exciting!!! 

shradha - The plans for the baby shower haven't been made yet on exactly what will be happening :)

Patrice- I hope the two weeks flies by so that your appointment is sooner than later! :)


...I'm getting excited for fall. lol! :) I'm rather done with the heat, and I'd like to be in more cooler weather right now :)


----------



## mzswizz

happy 6 months Ashley! And I hope time flies too.


----------



## BBWttc29

Finally in the process of getting health insurance


----------



## mzswizz

Monae-Congrats to starting the process!

AFM, im cd39 today. My temp went up but I think it was a fluke. I was drinking yesterday so I think that's why my temp went up today. We will see what tomorrow's temp looks like. DH comes home today so im happy about that also. Well, that's it for me for now.


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> Monae-Congrats to starting the process!
> 
> AFM, im cd39 today. My temp went up but I think it was a fluke. I was drinking yesterday so I think that's why my temp went up today. We will see what tomorrow's temp looks like. DH comes home today so im happy about that also. Well, that's it for me for now.

Thanks!!! I'm hoping soon we will get our BFP


----------



## mzswizz

Monae-i hope so too


----------



## shradha

yay Ashley :happydance::hugs: happy 6 months!!! 

Patrice- Dh must have enjoyed your dinner. Enjoy the weekend!! 
Monae- Glad things are moving good from your end.


----------



## BBWttc29

shradha said:


> yay Ashley :happydance::hugs: happy 6 months!!!
> 
> Patrice- Dh must have enjoyed your dinner. Enjoy the weekend!!
> Monae- Glad things are moving good from your end.

Thank you.. Me too hopefully ill get my BFP By December. I think I may not ovulate this cycle. I usually ovulate by now but I haven't


----------



## mzswizz

shradha-yes dh loved it! How are you?

monae-hop on the no ov train. im on cd40 and have yet to ov still. Don't think its going to happen.

AFM, im on cd40 today. Looks like this is going to be another long cycle. I picked DH up last night and as you can tell by my chart...we have been dtd since he has arrived home :haha: My theory was right, yesterday's temp was a fluke and due to me drinking. In a way I am happy because atleast now I can catch ov if it happens because dh is here :happydance: Well that's all for now.


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> shradha-yes dh loved it! How are you?
> 
> monae-hop on the no ov train. im on cd40 and have yet to ov still. Don't think its going to happen.
> 
> AFM, im on cd40 today. Looks like this is going to be another long cycle. I picked DH up last night and as you can tell by my chart...we have been dtd since he has arrived home :haha: My theory was right, yesterday's temp was a fluke and due to me drinking. In a way I am happy because atleast now I can catch ov if it happens because dh is here :happydance: Well that's all for now.

I had some pain in my right side maybe it's ov pain


----------



## mzswizz

FXed for you Monae. I have no pains or anything so im counting this cycle as a lost cause. I did ov on cd45 in 1 of my cycles so we shall see if that happens. If not, then im pretty sure im out this cycle.


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> FXed for you Monae. I have no pains or anything so im counting this cycle as a lost cause. I did ov on cd45 in 1 of my cycles so we shall see if that happens. If not, then im pretty sure im out this cycle.

Thanks.. Regardless I plan to go to the dr in September


----------



## mzswizz

My gynecologist appt. is September 4th


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> My gynecologist appt. is September 4th

YAY!!! Hopefully you get good news I hope I do too


----------



## mzswizz

Monae-thanks. Im just hoping we get the ball rolling in finding options for us to conceive.

AFM, im cd41 today and my temp took a complete nose dive today :shrug: Hopefully its ov time finally. But once again, will have to wait until to see what the next 2 days' temps look like. Not getting my hopes up this time so we shall see. If it is ov..then we bd'd enough to try and catch the egg. If it's not, then I will be waiting for my appt. to see what happens. Well that's it for now.


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> Monae-thanks. Im just hoping we get the ball rolling in finding options for us to conceive.
> 
> AFM, im cd41 today and my temp took a complete nose dive today :shrug: Hopefully its ov time finally. But once again, will have to wait until to see what the next 2 days' temps look like. Not getting my hopes up this time so we shall see. If it is ov..then we bd'd enough to try and catch the egg. If it's not, then I will be waiting for my appt. to see what happens. Well that's it for now.

I know I just want to know everything is ok and that we can conceive.. I'd love to get by BFP by October or at least by December. I hope we get our BFPs close together


----------



## mzswizz

same here Monae. Im just ready to get my bfp this year.


----------



## SpudsMama

My baby is ONE today!!! How did that happen?! :wacko:


----------



## SLCMommy

Emma - I can't believe she is ONE already! I remember the day you posted about her birth!! She's beautiful.


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> same here Monae. Im just ready to get my bfp this year.

Me too plus it would be nice to go through pregnancy with someone I went through ttc with


----------



## mzswizz

Emma-Happy 1 yr birthday Phoebe! She is so adorable.

Monae-That is soo true because atleast we know what we went through to get the bfp!

AFM, im cd42 today and my temp spiked up today :shrug: Wasn't really expecting that to happen. We didn't bd yesterday because I was too exhausted to. But we bd'd Friday and Saturday and might dtd today so hoping that covers it this time. We'll got to see what the remaining 2 temps will look like to see if I o'd yesterday or not. Still just patiently waiting for Sept. 4th to come and almost done with the module in school that has been taking forever to finish..i have 90% completed :happydance: Also, I go back to work tomorrow at 9am, which I am dreading but I have to make money so just have to put on my big girl panties and just work the hours and come home. Just cant wait to get my certification in medical coding and billing so I can start a career in the medical field instead of doing these retail jobs that causes too much stress with little pay.


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> Emma-Happy 1 yr birthday Phoebe! She is so adorable.
> 
> Monae-That is soo true because atleast we know what we went through to get the bfp!
> 
> AFM, im cd42 today and my temp spiked up today :shrug: Wasn't really expecting that to happen. We didn't bd yesterday because I was too exhausted to. But we bd'd Friday and Saturday and might dtd today so hoping that covers it this time. We'll got to see what the remaining 2 temps will look like to see if I o'd yesterday or not. Still just patiently waiting for Sept. 4th to come and almost done with the module in school that has been taking forever to finish..i have 90% completed :happydance: Also, I go back to work tomorrow at 9am, which I am dreading but I have to make money so just have to put on my big girl panties and just work the hours and come home. Just cant wait to get my certification in medical coding and billing so I can start a career in the medical field instead of doing these retail jobs that causes too much stress with little pay.

I know I'm excited to get my BFP.. It would be nice to be pregnant with someone else who understands what I've gone through


----------



## mzswizz

Monae-Same here!!! Next week...I will know what is going to happen with us. Im hoping we both can conceive close to each other so we can go through the ups and downs together.


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> Monae-Same here!!! Next week...I will know what is going to happen with us. Im hoping we both can conceive close to each other so we can go through the ups and downs together.

I know me too.. my insurance goes into effect on 9/1 Im excited to make my appointment


----------



## mzswizz

Cant wait for your scheduled appt Monae


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> Cant wait for your scheduled appt Monae

Me neither. I'm hoping to get my insurance card next week and I'm excited to hear about your appointment next week


----------



## mzswizz

I cant even believe its coming up so fast already?! Hopefully, your card comes rather quickly


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> I cant even believe its coming up so fast already?! Hopefully, your card comes rather quickly

I know I hope so too


----------



## SLCMommy

Hey everyone. I go to my OB appointment tomorrow. Woohoo. Hope everything turns out okay. I wonder when I'll have my gestational diabetes test :D


----------



## shradha

Hope your visit went good.....time is flying..
Shresh is getting a bit fussy..I just dont know how time is passing? My hands are full....hubby is not keeping that well... 
Monae & patrice...keeping fingers crossed...


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-Hope your appt. went fine!

Monae-How are you today?

Shradha-Hopefully you get time to relax.

Hey ladies..any new news?

AFM, im on cd3 today. The bleeding is VERY heavy with lots of clots/lining whatever it is :haha: Im glad that tomorrow is my doc appt. so atleast im early in my cycle so they can start me with things asap :thumbup: We are kind of on a schedule because DH has to go on detachments in October, December, and January and then deployment in March :wacko: So as you can tell we have a short time frame so im hoping that we can conceive BEFORE he goes away on deployment. Im almost done with school just have 2 modules to go :happydance: So im super focused. Well hopefully this year will end with a bfp, a certification, and a career in the medical field :thumbup:


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> Ashley-Hope your appt. went fine!
> 
> Monae-How are you today?
> 
> Shradha-Hopefully you get time to relax.
> 
> Hey ladies..any new news?
> 
> AFM, im on cd3 today. The bleeding is VERY heavy with lots of clots/lining whatever it is :haha: Im glad that tomorrow is my doc appt. so atleast im early in my cycle so they can start me with things asap :thumbup: We are kind of on a schedule because DH has to go on detachments in October, December, and January and then deployment in March :wacko: So as you can tell we have a short time frame so im hoping that we can conceive BEFORE he goes away on deployment. Im almost done with school just have 2 modules to go :happydance: So im super focused. Well hopefully this year will end with a bfp, a certification, and a career in the medical field :thumbup:

I'm good still waiting for my insurance card.. Feels like af should be here soon.. Good luck at your appointment tomorrow


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Monae. Will keep you ladies posted.


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> Thanks Monae. Will keep you ladies posted.

How was your appointment


----------



## mzswizz

Monae-it was great!

AFM, im on cd4 today and my cycle is still very heavy. I went to my doc appt. and DH came with me and it went very well. I did labs and I have a pelvic u/s scheduled on Monday so they can see the cysts. Also, I got to make a follow up appt. in 2 weeks because....HE IS GOING TO PUT ME ON CLOMID!!! :happydance: Finally things are moving. So im going to get put on clomid for this cycle. Im super happy.


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> Monae-it was great!
> 
> AFM, im on cd4 today and my cycle is still very heavy. I went to my doc appt. and DH came with me and it went very well. I did labs and I have a pelvic u/s scheduled on Monday so they can see the cysts. Also, I got to make a follow up appt. in 2 weeks because....HE IS GOING TO PUT ME ON CLOMID!!! :happydance: Finally things are moving. So im going to get put on clomid for this cycle. Im super happy.

I'm really excited for you I hope things will move that smoothly for me


----------



## mzswizz

Monae-FXed it will!

AFM, im on cd5 today. I have just scheduled my 2 week follow up with my gyn for Sept. 20th @ 10:30am :happydance: Finally we are getting the ball rolling so that we can finally get us our own LO or LOs. The gyn seemed very confident that I will get pregnant so Im very excited about that and it put DH at ease and he is very happy and confident as well. Today, I am off so im going to do school work and clean up because DH's birthday is Saturday and I want to throw him a little party. Let's hope it happens though. We shall see. Im very anxious to see what is going to happen with Clomid. FXed that we finally get our bfp soon :thumbup:


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> Monae-FXed it will!
> 
> AFM, im on cd5 today. I have just scheduled my 2 week follow up with my gyn for Sept. 20th @ 10:30am :happydance: Finally we are getting the ball rolling so that we can finally get us our own LO or LOs. The gyn seemed very confident that I will get pregnant so Im very excited about that and it put DH at ease and he is very happy and confident as well. Today, I am off so im going to do school work and clean up because DH's birthday is Saturday and I want to throw him a little party. Let's hope it happens though. We shall see. Im very anxious to see what is going to happen with Clomid. FXed that we finally get our bfp soon :thumbup:

I have my fingers crossed for you af is 4 days late.. But then again I ovulated later than normal..


----------



## mzswizz

hoping its a bfp in the midst for you! are you going to test?


----------



## SLCMommy

Hey everyone. I'm starting to become really uncomfortable. My next appointment is on the 23rd. I have my gestational diabetes test than :)


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> hoping its a bfp in the midst for you! are you going to test?

I'm gonna wait and see what happens


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-gl with your test! That's 3 days after my doc apt :thumbup:

Monae-Oh okay.


----------



## BBWttc29

I don't think I'm pregnant I'm just not sure what it is


----------



## mzswizz

Were you testing to see if you ovulate?


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> Were you testing to see if you ovulate?

No. I dont want to do that anymore i want to take the stress out of ttc


----------



## mzswizz

oh okay.


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> oh okay.

I finally got af today!! I should get my insurance card this week..so I can make my appointment . Dh decided while we are waiting for his meds to try ageless male. It's a natural supplement that helps with testosterone


----------



## mzswizz

yay Monae! Sounds like good things are happening for you two. And that sounds like a good plan to try it especially if it helps. :thumbup: Hope it works :thumbup:

AFM, im cd9 today and the bleeding is still here. DH's birthday was Saturday and we had a blast. Even though, we were hung over the following day and had to go to work, we still had fun. It was nothing but music, food, drinks, and close people. So it was a good time. I had my u/s appt. today @ 3pm which I had to reschedule due to me not being able to make it on time because I got off work @ 3pm. So its been rescheduled for Thursday @ 3pm. And im off that day so that's good. Cant believe that my Clomid appt. is next week :thumbup: Time is really flying by so that's good. I've been a little busy bee. I've been working and taking care of school so hopefully I will be done soon which if im as determined as I am..I will be. Im ready to start my career now with higher pay and better benefits :thumbup: So we shall see. That's all for now.


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> yay Monae! Sounds like good things are happening for you two. And that sounds like a good plan to try it especially if it helps. :thumbup: Hope it works :thumbup:
> 
> AFM, im cd9 today and the bleeding is still here. DH's birthday was Saturday and we had a blast. Even though, we were hung over the following day and had to go to work, we still had fun. It was nothing but music, food, drinks, and close people. So it was a good time. I had my u/s appt. today @ 3pm which I had to reschedule due to me not being able to make it on time because I got off work @ 3pm. So its been rescheduled for Thursday @ 3pm. And im off that day so that's good. Cant believe that my Clomid appt. is next week :thumbup: Time is really flying by so that's good. I've been a little busy bee. I've been working and taking care of school so hopefully I will be done soon which if im as determined as I am..I will be. Im ready to start my career now with higher pay and better benefits :thumbup: So we shall see. That's all for now.

Thanks Im excited and hoping it will help us get our BFP soon


----------



## mzswizz

yes im hoping we both conceive around the same time so we can go through the ups and downs and at the same time be bump buddies :thumbup:


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> yes im hoping we both conceive around the same time so we can go through the ups and downs and at the same time be bump buddies :thumbup:

I know that would be cool.. Fingers crossed !!


----------



## shradha

Sorry for being MIA .... with a baby it really becames difficult to find time...whenever i find time I shall drop in... monae and patrice.... bump buddies would be great... I missed that....someone to share. ...
Shesh is almost 5 days short of being 7 months. ..ahhhhh.... I am already missing my bump and a new born...
Ashley- time is moving so fast..... have you started maming purchase for pene?


----------



## SLCMommy

shradha said:


> Sorry for being MIA .... with a baby it really becames difficult to find time...whenever i find time I shall drop in... monae and patrice.... bump buddies would be great... I missed that....someone to share. ...
> Shesh is almost 5 days short of being 7 months. ..ahhhhh.... I am already missing my bump and a new born...
> Ashley- time is moving so fast..... have you started maming purchase for pene?

I'm sorry Shradha, I'm not sure I understand your question. :(


----------



## SpudsMama

SLCMommy said:


> shradha said:
> 
> 
> Sorry for being MIA .... with a baby it really becames difficult to find time...whenever i find time I shall drop in... monae and patrice.... bump buddies would be great... I missed that....someone to share. ...
> Shesh is almost 5 days short of being 7 months. ..ahhhhh.... I am already missing my bump and a new born...
> Ashley- time is moving so fast..... have you started maming purchase for pene?
> 
> I'm sorry Shradha, I'm not sure I understand your question. :(Click to expand...

Have you started buying stuff for Penelope yet? :)


----------



## mzswizz

monae-fxed crossed definitely.

shradha-nice of you to drop in and 7 months already?! wow time flies.

Ashley-im pretty sure she was asking if you starting buying things for pene. How are you?

AFM, cd10 and its still a light flow. Hopefully the bleeding ends soon for me. Next week I have my doc appt. and Thursday I go in for the u/s. I am completely tired from work. I only have Thursday off this week. I was also planning to go shopping and get a tattoo next Tuesday but I don't know. I've been working and doing school work. I don't really get enough rest also so I been very cranky. Nothing else to report here.


----------



## shradha

Opps Ashley. ... Emma got me correct....I meant making purchase for our little princess...
Shresh has become very clingy now a days...he wouldnt stay off my lap.... I have to wait till he sleeps to do something. .... I guess its teething.....


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> monae-fxed crossed definitely.
> 
> shradha-nice of you to drop in and 7 months already?! wow time flies.
> 
> Ashley-im pretty sure she was asking if you starting buying things for pene. How are you?
> 
> AFM, cd10 and its still a light flow. Hopefully the bleeding ends soon for me. Next week I have my doc appt. and Thursday I go in for the u/s. I am completely tired from work. I only have Thursday off this week. I was also planning to go shopping and get a tattoo next Tuesday but I don't know. I've been working and doing school work. I don't really get enough rest also so I been very cranky. Nothing else to report here.

Thank you.. I'm excited for your ultrasound and doc appt. I can't wait until I can go to the dr and get the ball rolling. I've also been trying to eat healthy so I can lose some more weight.. I'm on CD3 hopefully I just have a couple more days of af


----------



## SLCMommy

No, not a whole lot. I'm waiting to see what is given to me at my baby shower first and than buy things that I don't have yet :)


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-that's actually a good idea.

Monae-thanks. I cant wa\it for you to be able to get the ball rolling either. So we can have stuff to talk about especially in the 2ww :thumbup:

AFM, im on cd11 and AF looks like she is out the way :happydance: DH and I dtd last night and I think that helped with AF stopping who knows. My appt. for the u/s is tomorrow :thumbup: And then in 9 days..I have my follow up so we can discuss the results and Clomid and everything so im excited!!


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> Ashley-that's actually a good idea.
> 
> Monae-thanks. I cant wa\it for you to be able to get the ball rolling either. So we can have stuff to talk about especially in the 2ww :thumbup:
> 
> AFM, im on cd11 and AF looks like she is out the way :happydance: DH and I dtd last night and I think that helped with AF stopping who knows. My appt. for the u/s is tomorrow :thumbup: And then in 9 days..I have my follow up so we can discuss the results and Clomid and everything so im excited!!

I know hopefully I will get my insurance card soon. I can't wait to have ttc stuff to talk about


----------



## mzswizz

Did you call to check the status of your insurance card?


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> Did you call to check the status of your insurance card?

Not yet if its not here by Friday I will call


----------



## mzswizz

Monae-Hopefully you get your card this week :hugs:

AFM, im on cd12 today and went to the u/s. Everything went well. And instead of getting a pelvic u/s, he had to do a transvaginal because he couldn't see that clear with the pelvic u/s. But we had a good conversation and everything and he was wondering what brought me in today etc. So we had laughs and everything. Also, this morning I got a call from the doc's office and they told me the computers were having problems and I got to get reschedule for the follow up/Clomid appt. I thought just great now its going to be extended BUT actually I was able to be moved up to the 18th :happydance: So now my doc appt. is on the 18th @ 1pm :thumbup: Also, im getting a tattoo on Tuesday on my upper back on the left side :thumbup: Im just doing changes as you ladies can see. Everything is looking good for us. And last but not least, I only have ONE module left before I complete my medical coding and billing program :thumbup: Im really having a good day today.


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> Monae-Hopefully you get your card this week :hugs:
> 
> AFM, im on cd12 today and went to the u/s. Everything went well. And instead of getting a pelvic u/s, he had to do a transvaginal because he couldn't see that clear with the pelvic u/s. But we had a good conversation and everything and he was wondering what brought me in today etc. So we had laughs and everything. Also, this morning I got a call from the doc's office and they told me the computers were having problems and I got to get reschedule for the follow up/Clomid appt. I thought just great now its going to be extended BUT actually I was able to be moved up to the 18th :happydance: So now my doc appt. is on the 18th @ 1pm :thumbup: Also, im getting a tattoo on Tuesday on my upper back on the left side :thumbup: Im just doing changes as you ladies can see. Everything is looking good for us. And last but not least, I only have ONE module left before I complete my medical coding and billing program :thumbup: Im really having a good day today.

I know I really hope it comes soon. glad things are moving along with you


----------



## mzswizz

Monae-same here. Im glad everything is moving along for the both of us. I oh so love how we get things and then got to patiently wait again :haha:

AFM, im on cd15 today. I have noticed that my temps have been very low after I got the high temp the day after AF ended. I think its due to our room freezing I guess. But im not putting much thought into it. In 3 days, I will be at my doc appt. and we finally get some information. I don't know if DH will be coming with me or not because he has to work so its going to me going there which is okay because the hospital is on the base where he works so he might just get a chance to go. I get paid tomorrow so im happy and then Tuesday, the girls and I are getting our tattoos!! Im excited and this will be my first tattoo so pray for me :haha: Im getting a tattoo on my back (left shoulder blade side) and its of flowers that my friends drew for me so im excited. Hoping it comes out fine. Well that's it for me.


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> Monae-same here. Im glad everything is moving along for the both of us. I oh so love how we get things and then got to patiently wait again :haha:
> 
> AFM, im on cd15 today. I have noticed that my temps have been very low after I got the high temp the day after AF ended. I think its due to our room freezing I guess. But im not putting much thought into it. In 3 days, I will be at my doc appt. and we finally get some information. I don't know if DH will be coming with me or not because he has to work so its going to me going there which is okay because the hospital is on the base where he works so he might just get a chance to go. I get paid tomorrow so im happy and then Tuesday, the girls and I are getting our tattoos!! Im excited and this will be my first tattoo so pray for me :haha: Im getting a tattoo on my back (left shoulder blade side) and its of flowers that my friends drew for me so im excited. Hoping it comes out fine. Well that's it for me.

yeah well we found out the insurance company wont cover dh's testosterone meds. im trying not to get discouraged he did start the ageless male supplements hopefully it helps


----------



## mzswizz

Monae-yeah hopefully that works for him. Sucks that it doesn't cover his meds though.


----------



## SLCMommy

NOOOO!!!!! I just typed a big thing and the page refreshed on me!! GRRR...

1) Patrice, Monae & Laura.... I need one of you ladies to get a BFP so I'm not the lone pregnant chick!! hahaha

2) I can't believe I am 27 weeks already! But, I say that with each passing week... LOL. It's just exciting to feel her move. Except that my ribs and upper abdomen is really sore and my back and shoulders ache real bad :( 

3) I just got done watching the Showtime/BBC series The Tudors! It was SO good, but somewhat historically inaccurate. Had no Idea that Queen Elizabeth 1 was actually Anne Boleyn's daughter. Has anyone watched that series as well? I think it was such a good idea to have authentic Irish/British actors! Because even if they had to tweek their accent to the Queen's English, it was so much better than hiring American actors to do so and try and fake phony accents. I'm not sure if they all were Irish & British, as Natalie Dormer said she actually auditioned for the part of Anne Boleyn here in the states in New York City in New York State. Frankly, comparing the two, Jonathan Rhys Meyers is probably way better looking than what Henry VIII actually looked like but towards the end of the series I was getting annoyed with him. It was almost as if he tried too hard. While the people & stories were adapted by real-life events, some of the story lines and timelines were incredibly off but it was never made to be historically accurate. Who wants to see a real like 50 year old bedding 16 year old Queen Katherine Howard? No thanks. LOL. I'd rather see a hot guy LOL. Kidding, but still. They could of at least have made Jonathan who played Henry VIII have red hair for crying out loud. Now, after seeing the series AND the move, The Other Boleyn Girl I have to say that I do love both. I love how with The Tudors, even if some parts were totally fictional, you got to see more of the day-to-day interaction between Anne Boleyn & Henry, however, I prefer Natalie Portman's portrayal of Anne over Natalie Dormer. Which, oddly, Portman is American with a horrible fake British accent but IMO her execution scene was far better with more emotion. The very thought of getting your head chopped off is scary! yikes! Especially since after that happens your brain still thinks and feels for over 8 seconds so your aware your head is off your body! But, in other ways I like Dormer. I guess I can't REALLY chose my favorite but if I did have to chose between the two, I'd chose Portman. I just love her anyways, she's a beautiful actress. Although both actresses physically are wonderful, Portman looks closer to what the real Queen Anne Boleyn would look like. Upon that, knowing what Queen Mary 1 did in her five-six year reign, burning protestants at the stake knowing the back story about what her father did to her mother and her, and the reformation from the Catholic Church to The Church Of England, I can see why Mary herself wanted to reinstate England as a Catholic Nation. In any case, since my ancestors are from England/UK/London area and my husband's are from Scotland, we are going to try and save up for a couples trip over there. The trip won't happen anytime soon, because we have to save up but hopefully within a year or two's time we can take a trip there. I'm not sure if we will get to Scotland for financial reasons, but it's a place on our list that my DH really wants to go too sometime. The most of our trip to London I think will be visiting more of the historical sites. :D


----------



## BBWttc29

SLCMommy said:


> NOOOO!!!!! I just typed a big thing and the page refreshed on me!! GRRR...
> 
> 1) Patrice, Monae & Laura.... I need one of you ladies to get a BFP so I'm not the lone pregnant chick!! hahaha
> 
> 2) I can't believe I am 27 weeks already! But, I say that with each passing week... LOL. It's just exciting to feel her move. Except that my ribs and upper abdomen is really sore and my back and shoulders ache real bad :(
> 
> 3) I just got done watching the Showtime/BBC series The Tudors! It was SO good, but somewhat historically inaccurate. Had no Idea that Queen Elizabeth 1 was actually Anne Boleyn's daughter. Has anyone watched that series as well? I think it was such a good idea to have authentic Irish/British actors! Because even if they had to tweek their accent to the Queen's English, it was so much better than hiring American actors to do so and try and fake phony accents. I'm not sure if they all were Irish & British, as Natalie Dormer said she actually auditioned for the part of Anne Boleyn here in the states in New York City in New York State. Frankly, comparing the two, Jonathan Rhys Meyers is probably way better looking than what Henry VIII actually looked like but towards the end of the series I was getting annoyed with him. It was almost as if he tried too hard. While the people & stories were adapted by real-life events, some of the story lines and timelines were incredibly off but it was never made to be historically accurate. Who wants to see a real like 50 year old bedding 16 year old Queen Katherine Howard? No thanks. LOL. I'd rather see a hot guy LOL. Kidding, but still. They could of at least have made Jonathan who played Henry VIII have red hair for crying out loud. Now, after seeing the series AND the move, The Other Boleyn Girl I have to say that I do love both. I love how with The Tudors, even if some parts were totally fictional, you got to see more of the day-to-day interaction between Anne Boleyn & Henry, however, I prefer Natalie Portman's portrayal of Anne over Natalie Dormer. Which, oddly, Portman is American with a horrible fake British accent but IMO her execution scene was far better with more emotion. The very thought of getting your head chopped off is scary! yikes! Especially since after that happens your brain still thinks and feels for over 8 seconds so your aware your head is off your body! But, in other ways I like Dormer. I guess I can't REALLY chose my favorite but if I did have to chose between the two, I'd chose Portman. I just love her anyways, she's a beautiful actress. Although both actresses physically are wonderful, Portman looks closer to what the real Queen Anne Boleyn would look like. Upon that, knowing what Queen Mary 1 did in her five-six year reign, burning protestants at the stake knowing the back story about what her father did to her mother and her, and the reformation from the Catholic Church to The Church Of England, I can see why Mary herself wanted to reinstate England as a Catholic Nation. In any case, since my ancestors are from England/UK/London area and my husband's are from Scotland, we are going to try and save up for a couples trip over there. The trip won't happen anytime soon, because we have to save up but hopefully within a year or two's time we can take a trip there. I'm not sure if we will get to Scotland for financial reasons, but it's a place on our list that my DH really wants to go too sometime. The most of our trip to London I think will be visiting more of the historical sites. :D

I really hope to get my BFP Soon as well. Even though the insurance company won't cover dh's meds I looked up testosterone gel which is what he was prescribed and it says it can cause problems with fertility in men. I did see that for people ttc a lot of doctors prescribe clomid. So dh is going to talk to his dr and see what happens


----------



## mzswizz

Here is the tattoo I got today
 



Attached Files:







mi tat1.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 1









mi tat2.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 1









mi tat3.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## SLCMommy

Patrice- That tattoo is super pretty!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Ashley. I got it done today. It is the exact replica of what my friend drew except the heart because I decided that I didn't want the heart. But other than that..it came out amazing! I love it! And it's my 1st tattoo. It actually didn't hurt as bad as I thought it would.


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> Thanks Ashley. I got it done today. It is the exact replica of what my friend drew except the heart because I decided that I didn't want the heart. But other than that..it came out amazing! I love it! And it's my 1st tattoo. It actually didn't hurt as bad as I thought it would.

It looks really nice!!!!!' Well I got my insurance card today..


----------



## mzswizz

Monae-Thanks! And yay so are you going to set up a doc appt. now?

AFM, its cd18 today and I will be leaving to go to my doc appt. in a few minutes. Im excited! Hopefully I get the Clomid will update once I get back.


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, i got prescribed Clomid! I start it on my next cycle :happydance: Also, found out that I dont have PCOS but i do have anovulatory cycles because he said that my progesterone levels are low. So fxed for next cycle.


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> Monae-Thanks! And yay so are you going to set up a doc appt. now?
> 
> AFM, its cd18 today and I will be leaving to go to my doc appt. in a few minutes. Im excited! Hopefully I get the Clomid will update once I get back.

Yes I will make an appt tomorrow..I wanna get my progesterone tested


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> AFM, i got prescribed Clomid! I start it on my next cycle :happydance: Also, found out that I dont have PCOS but i do have anovulatory cycles because he said that my progesterone levels are low. So fxed for next cycle.

Congrats on getting Clomid


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks and cant wait to see what they say to you at your doc appt. :thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

how are you ladies?

AFM, im cd19 today. My temp dropped today to the lowest it has been for this cycle. Im still early in the cycle so I don't know what's going to happen as of right now. DH and I dtd anyways just to make sure we are covering our bases. Well, I am almost done with school :happydance: And on top of that, in 3 weeks, I will be getting my tattoo colored in and DH will be with me so its our little bond time. Im going to be saving up with each paycheck I get :thumbup: The tattoo artist said it shouldn't be much, price wise, but im going to atleast have $80 with me because that is how much it cost me to get it done. So we will see. Im ready to try the Clomid but nervous because I think we might miss the window seeing that DH isn't really going to be here as much between next month-December. Hopefully, SOMETHING happens and we are able to make it happen. If not, then there's always January when he comes back from his detachment. So we shall see. Trying to get pregnant before March because that's when he goes on deployment. His deployment is 6 months and also when I give birth...they will fly him back here so he can be there for the labor and also give him some time off so he can spend time with the baby and I so it will all work out for us. Just patiently waiting now.


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> Thanks and cant wait to see what they say to you at your doc appt. :thumbup:

thank you me too!!!im hoping to get some answers


----------



## mzswizz

Cant wait til we get our bfps


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> Cant wait til we get our bfps

Me too.. I hope it happens soon


----------



## shradha

Patrice nice tattoo......
Monae- how are you?
Ashley- 3rd trim..... Getting close dear..... I feel so lonely sometimes....although my hand a are full...I miss our group....steph, Laura,Emma,coy.....we were so active..... Now I have to catch up Laura and Emma in their journals.....


----------



## mzswizz

Now I am having random spotting. Just started while dtd with dh. Don't know whats the cause.


----------



## BBWttc29

Im doing pretty good.. Just waiting to make my Drs appointment dh is going to the dr next week to find out if they will give him Clomid or something to help with his low testosterone


----------



## mzswizz

Monae-actually Clomid is for a woman to help her ovulate. But im pretty sure they have meds for men to help with the low testosterone level :thumbup:

Shradha-How are you today?

AFM, im on cd21 today and feeling pretty good. Well, if tomorrow's temp is 97.15 or higher...then I will have my crosshairs for the 19th :happydance: Just my luck I ov right when I get the Clomid :haha: I hope I do ov so I can have atleast a chance BEFORE getting on the Clomid :thumbup: If I do get the crosshairs...I o'd rather early this cycle compared to my normal cd24 or around a little after that. So this is good. Also, while dtd :blush: I started spotting :dohh: I actually had spotting right BEFORE dtd but I didn't know for sure. But while dtd, I saw it afterwards FOR SURE. It wasn't red at all. It was just a light pink. Im thinking ov spotting maybe :shrug: Even though I never had that before. I knew it couldn't have been ib because I didn't get a confirmed ov yet and I knew it couldn't be AF because bleeding JUST ended 10 days ago. So Im writing it off as ov spotting or after ov spotting maybe. Because it did occur yesterday the day after my temp had dropped super low. So maybe that's what it is. I hope so :thumbup: So now tomorrow if I get my crosshairs (FXed I do) then I am officially in the 2ww and will be 3dpo :happydance: Im hoping I catch the eggy this time around because it seems like my body is really doing its on thing and its perfect timing. Lastly, I finished the online program for medical coding and billing :happydance: Now, I just have to talk to someone to see what is the next step :thumbup:


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> Monae-actually Clomid is for a woman to help her ovulate. But im pretty sure they have meds for men to help with the low testosterone level :thumbup:
> 
> Shradha-How are you today?
> 
> AFM, im on cd21 today and feeling pretty good. Well, if tomorrow's temp is 97.15 or higher...then I will have my crosshairs for the 19th :happydance: Just my luck I ov right when I get the Clomid :haha: I hope I do ov so I can have atleast a chance BEFORE getting on the Clomid :thumbup: If I do get the crosshairs...I o'd rather early this cycle compared to my normal cd24 or around a little after that. So this is good. Also, while dtd :blush: I started spotting :dohh: I actually had spotting right BEFORE dtd but I didn't know for sure. But while dtd, I saw it afterwards FOR SURE. It wasn't red at all. It was just a light pink. Im thinking ov spotting maybe :shrug: Even though I never had that before. I knew it couldn't have been ib because I didn't get a confirmed ov yet and I knew it couldn't be AF because bleeding JUST ended 10 days ago. So Im writing it off as ov spotting or after ov spotting maybe. Because it did occur yesterday the day after my temp had dropped super low. So maybe that's what it is. I hope so :thumbup: So now tomorrow if I get my crosshairs (FXed I do) then I am officially in the 2ww and will be 3dpo :happydance: Im hoping I catch the eggy this time around because it seems like my body is really doing its on thing and its perfect timing. Lastly, I finished the online program for medical coding and billing :happydance: Now, I just have to talk to someone to see what is the next step :thumbup:

I know clomid is prescribed for women for that. But a lot of men whose wives are ttc and have low sperm count and low testerone. It helps with their sperm production.. https://shiramillermd.com/blog/clomid-men-testosterone-alternative.html


----------



## mzswizz

pretty cool.

AFM, im cd22 today and I got my crosshairs. But I don't know if they are accurate because I had to wake up at 4:30am to go to work at 5am instead of my normal 7am. So with that being said, I had used a temp adjuster and used the temp it gave me so should I go with that? Also, I have been on and off spotting. Its always a very faint/light pink and its just spots never consistent. I would say I have like a few drops and then its done for the day. Also, I only start spotting when dh and I dtd so I don't know what's going on. Im going to take a nap and then take my temp and see if it is close to the temp adjuster's temp. I finished school so now im just waiting for my final grade. Im going back to complete the Medical Administrative Assistant certification once I get my final grade. So I will be calling the school tomorrow so I can get it started. Well, I don't know what my body is doing but hoping its a bfp at the end of this cycle.


----------



## SLCMommy

shradha said:


> Patrice nice tattoo......
> Monae- how are you?
> Ashley- 3rd trim..... Getting close dear..... I feel so lonely sometimes....although my hand a are full...I miss our group....steph, Laura,Emma,coy.....we were so active..... Now I have to catch up Laura and Emma in their journals.....


I know :) Getting really close! I only have 11 weeks at the most before she is BORN. (I have to have her a little early, at least by 39 weeks) :)


----------



## mzswizz

Hoping you go into labor when you want her too.

AFM, I just woke up and took my temp and it was 97.74 so I just changed it from 97.46 to 97.74 because the 4am temp was around 96. something and 97.74 is more accurate.


----------



## SLCMommy

Patrice- When are you testing next?


----------



## shradha

fingers crossed patrice..


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-I think as long as these temps are looking good, im going to wait until atleast 10dpo to start testing. so sunday or Monday.

Shradha-Thanks :hugs:

AFM, im on cd23/4dpo and my temp is still increasing :thumbup: This is actually a very high temp for me. I don't know what the spotting was all about but hopefully it has ended. It only comes if something goes "inside". But other than that, I don't see it. So I guess that is a good thing :thumbup: Im hoping this is my bfp in the making. I also woke up sweating and with a stuffy nose which hasn't happened. But I thought maybe it was because we had the heater on so it was hot but DH wasn't hot at all. And when I took my temp after waking up, that's when it was 98.03. I thought maybe I was getting sick but nope. Not hot anymore, my nose isn't stuffy but I still got a headache and I think its because im hungry. But like DH says, we just got to wait it out now to see what happens. Usually, I have a fall back temp around 4-5dpo so let's see if I get it tomorrow. Actually, out of all my ov charts, this one looks pretty good right about now so we shall see.


----------



## SLCMommy

Went to my OB appointment today. Baby is measuring at exactly 28 weeks (which is great, because I am 28 weeks!). I talked to my doctor about the pressure I've been feeling off & on, and he did a cervical check and told me that my cervix is closed, but "feels funny" and is soft. I wish he told me that "feels funny" meant. He said my red cells are abnormally small too, which going back started after my huge blood loss after my January 2012 loss when I needed 5 blood transfusions. I guess my body just really hasn't been up to par since than. Had my gestational diabetes test & a CBC count today so I will call in a few days to get those results. I was told to continue my iron pills but if they don't change in the month of October in November I'll need some IV's to help my iron along. Dr said we really need to get my iron to a normal level (currently at a 6) before baby is born. He said baby is head down, so I must be feeling her feeties up in my ribs but he is concerned that I might still be previa or a low-lying placenta and that the bottom of my uterus has gotten really thin, so next month I have an ultrasound. I had a really rude phlebotomist today, I could of smacked her. ;D My blood pressure has gone down!! YAY!!!!! It was really good, at like 96/40. My next OB appointment now is in two weeks & my ultrasound is towards the end of October at 32 weeks.


----------



## SLCMommy

Patrice- My advice to you is to wait until Monday :)


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-Sounds like everything is good..jsut with a little few bumps in the road which im pretty sure they are going to fix before baby is born :thumbup: And I have decided to test Monday or Tuesday because Monday is when I get paid. So im thinking im going to buy the tests Monday and Tuesday morning, Im going to test and then test Thursday or Friday the next time.


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> Ashley-I think as long as these temps are looking good, im going to wait until atleast 10dpo to start testing. so sunday or Monday.
> 
> Shradha-Thanks :hugs:
> 
> AFM, im on cd23/4dpo and my temp is still increasing :thumbup: This is actually a very high temp for me. I don't know what the spotting was all about but hopefully it has ended. It only comes if something goes "inside". But other than that, I don't see it. So I guess that is a good thing :thumbup: Im hoping this is my bfp in the making. I also woke up sweating and with a stuffy nose which hasn't happened. But I thought maybe it was because we had the heater on so it was hot but DH wasn't hot at all. And when I took my temp after waking up, that's when it was 98.03. I thought maybe I was getting sick but nope. Not hot anymore, my nose isn't stuffy but I still got a headache and I think its because im hungry. But like DH says, we just got to wait it out now to see what happens. Usually, I have a fall back temp around 4-5dpo so let's see if I get it tomorrow. Actually, out of all my ov charts, this one looks pretty good right about now so we shall see.

I hope its your BFP!!!!


----------



## SLCMommy

Patrice - Good plan!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Monae and Ashley.

AFM, right now, I am having that random spotting again :shrug: If I've o'd, I wonder what's causing the spotting. I been spotting since the day after I o'd and its only like once a day at random times of the day. Its only when I have sex or have an orgasm etc. And its been 4 days of this spotting going on. Any clue?


----------



## shradha

This thread has crossed 1000 pages...yay!!!! 
Patrice ~ hope everything is fine....


----------



## SpudsMama

shradha said:


> This thread has crossed 1000 pages...yay!!

Wow! :wacko:

Good luck for this cycle Patrice :flower:

Sounds like a good appointment Ashley. I can't believe you're already 28 weeks!! :shock:


----------



## mzswizz

Emma-glad to see you :hugs:

Shradha-Thanks! And yay 1000 pages!!

AFM, im 5dpo today and I had my fallback temp today which I had expected. Also, the spotting has stopped since yesterday so that's good. When I researched about ovulation spotting, I read through a few websites that said it can lasts up to 5 days and it would be brown or pink in color. Mines was a light pink and occurred since 1dpo and lasted for a total of 4 days :thumbup: So sounds like it falls into the ovulation spotting category. I also read that ovulation spotting could be a good sign of fertility also :thumbup: I have my FXed that this will result in a bfp for us. But all we can do is wait and see what happens. Also, I have found the cb digis that tells you how far along you are at walmart. So I will be purchasing those once I get paid :thumbup: Im thinking either Tuesday or Wednesday im going to test if I don't start AF around 12dpo. So we shall see. So far, things are looking pretty good.


----------



## lauraemily17

Your chart does look good Patrice. I hope this cycle works out for you. 

Ashley, so close! What's you're actual due date? Is Penny likely to be a Xmas baby?

Monae that's really interesting about clomid, makes a lot of sense. I hope DH can get some. 

Afm - 11dpo zero symptoms. Feeling really down about the whole TTC thing. Looks like we'll be going into month 5, 6 if I count the oopsy while on holiday. Can't think of anything more we can do.


----------



## BBWttc29

lauraemily17 said:


> Your chart does look good Patrice. I hope this cycle works out for you.
> 
> Ashley, so close! What's you're actual due date? Is Penny likely to be a Xmas baby?
> 
> Monae that's really interesting about clomid, makes a lot of sense. I hope DH can get some.
> 
> Afm - 11dpo zero symptoms. Feeling really down about the whole TTC thing. Looks like we'll be going into month 5, 6 if I count the oopsy while on holiday. Can't think of anything more we can do.

Thanks me too.. This is also my 6th cycle.. Dh goes to the dr tomorrow so hopefully I'll have better news tomorrow


----------



## mzswizz

Laura-Im starting to get a little nervous because of yesterday's and today's temps. Should I be worried? And don't feel down bout this cycle. You never know..they always say every pregnancy can be different so you never know.

Monae-FXed you get good news.

AFM, im 6dpo today. Seems like the 2ww is going by pretty fast. Hmm my temps are low also ever since 5dpo. I wonder why...maybe its a progesterone thing. Will see about that after this cycle. Anyways, I have been very irritable and feeling sick and tired lately. I think its really all in my head actually so im just going to see what happens at the end of this cycle. Hoping its a bfp in the making.


----------



## lauraemily17

I think your 2 high temps distort it a bit making the past 2 temps seems low. But if you compare them to most of your temps before ovulation they did still fit the post ovulation criteria.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Patrice- are you on 6dpo then? Or thereabouts? Often when the cervix is closed the blood sort of rushes there...if you are, um, banging it around it may just bleed a little. Be careful, other than that I don't think anything to worry about. Yay for temp increase btw! :winkwink:

Shradha: Yay for 7 month breastfeeding! :hugs: You go girl!!!

Ashley: I love, love, love :cloud9: your ticker! Soon you'll be squeezing your little bundle :happydance:

Monae- how are you?

Emma! Gorgeous little lady you've got! :flower: On to #2???.....??:huh:

Where is msperry???

Laura- eg, ttc...maybe just try to stay relaxed about the whole thing? I know it can drive a lady bonkers if you focus too hard. It will happen! :hugs:

AFM- baby dd is walking now :headspin:


----------



## lauraemily17

Walking, oh wow! Another clever little girl you've got there! She's a month off 1 isn't she? Love your avatar pic! 

Sadly, me and calm TTC just doesn't seem to happen. :nope: I shall try next month though. DH hours are actually ok around when I ovulate next month so at least finding the time to BD shouldn't be stressful!


----------



## SpudsMama

Coy, I can't believe Aeryn is nearly one?!!! :shock: I still imagine her as this little 6 month old :cloud9:

I wish I could TTC number two but it's not likely at all for a few years yet. My mom's health situation, starting an access course ready for uni in Feb and a new relationship... everything goes against the idea of another Spud right now :haha: I'm very very very broody though!! :wacko:


----------



## mzswizz

Laura-You're right..the previous temps threw me off a bit. 

Coy-Im 6dpo today..had spotting from 1dpo-4dpo and nothing ever since :thumbup: And congrats to her walking now!!!!

Emma-Great things are happening for you I see and hope your mother gets well soon.


----------



## BBWttc29

Im doing ok but its hard TTc now me and DH havent relaly BD'd in almost 3 months due to his low testosterone affecting his sex drive he doesnt have any desire. Im trying not to let it get to me


----------



## mzswizz

Monae-Hoping the doc apt will put more confidence in himself :hugs:


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> Monae-Hoping the doc apt will put more confidence in himself :hugs:

Thank you me too...


----------



## kitcat42

Hi Ladies Can I join! This is my 8th month TTC! Getting a little discouraged! All the ladies in my first group are already PG! Im the only one left and searching for a new group of ladies to talk to! Hope you are all well and catch that eggie!


----------



## mzswizz

Welcome kitcat! Well Monae and I are still ttc #1 and Laura is ttc #2 and Ashley is currently pregnant and the other ladies are enjoying their babies or shall say toddlers :thumbup: I been ttc for 3 yrs now. Hoping you catch the eggy.

AFM, im 7dpo and my temp dropped below the CL this morning. I also am getting loads of cm. Today, I feel like crap. I got a headache and felt on and off nauseous today. I don't know whats going on but hopefully Im not getting the stomach bug or something. I work tomorrow later in the day so atleast I can catch up on sleep. I got my medical coding books today also. I feel tired and sick so if I don't really be on today, its because im resting up. In my head, im thinking its pregnancy related (well atleast that's what im hoping) but then again, it can go either way. We shall just wait and see.


----------



## BBWttc29

well the Dr gave him a prescription today we are waiting to see if the insurance company covers it


----------



## mzswizz

yay for the prescription


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> yay for the prescription

Hopefully it wont take so long


----------



## mzswizz

FXed it doesn't take long at all for you guys to see if its covered or not. 

AFM, had quick sharp pains but now they've gone away. Don't know what that was all about though. It only lasted a few seconds and went right away. I think im starting to over think things :haha:


----------



## shradha

Welcome kitcat!!Praying that you too get your BFP soon...this is a very lucky and extremely friendly group.....

Patrice- Really looking forward for you.....waiting for yu to test. Everything looks so promising......baby :dust:

Monae- Yay!!!!! I can understand what you are going... Because my DH is diabetic he used to get severe pain in his body....we hardly used to BD..... but then we both sat down and talked how we could work things....Infact I remember the day when we BD and were successful he was having severe body pain...I had given up that cycle but then he knew how inportant that day was as I was ovulating...we BD at 3am.... so talk to your dh..


----------



## BBWttc29

shradha said:


> Welcome kitcat!!Praying that you too get your BFP soon...this is a very lucky and extremely friendly group.....
> 
> Patrice- Really looking forward for you.....waiting for yu to test. Everything looks so promising......baby :dust:
> 
> Monae- Yay!!!!! I can understand what you are going... Because my DH is diabetic he used to get severe pain in his body....we hardly used to BD..... but then we both sat down and talked how we could work things....Infact I remember the day when we BD and were successful he was having severe body pain...I had given up that cycle but then he knew how inportant that day was as I was ovulating...we BD at 3am.... so talk to your dh..

Thank you.. I talked to him and that is what made him go to the dr. His dr said the insurance company should approve these meds I'm hoping to get my BFP soon..


----------



## kitcat42

Good luck everyone! I O'd yesterday! So got lots of BD in! Hoping this is it. But very relaxed so if not its ok!


----------



## mzswizz

gl ladies!!!!

AFM, im 8dpo already. Usually time goes by sooo slow but this time, it is flying by. My temp today wasn't up by much but atleast it went back up and not down :thumbup: I took it at 7am after waking up randomly around 5 something am and it was 97.26 and then I fell back asleep and woke up around 11am and took my temp and it was 97.84. That's a big difference but I still went with the 7am temp. Hoping this will lead to a bfp but with the temps looking low to me...I don't think so. But fxed that I still have a chance.


----------



## Grey Eyes

Shradha - how are you? I miss chatting! :hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

hey Coy :wave:


----------



## BBWttc29

Good morning everyone!!! I had some ovulation pains I doubt we will bd but dh hopefully will get his meds soon and this won't be an issue.. I'm also going to the dr on October 9


----------



## mzswizz

Hey Monae-Hope you do bd anyways. I think bd'ing even when you know its not going to happen will help the relationship and would take the stress out of ttc'ing.

AFM, today marks 9dpo for me. Well, today I had to wake up at 5am to go to Seattle to take my friend to her doc appt. @ 8:45am (Seattle is 2 hrs away). I took my temp and was surprised to see it at 97.27 being that it was 5am and I used a temp adjuster which put me at 97.67 which seems pretty accurate. I've realized from all the times I did ov, AF usually comes the day after 12dpo. So I have 3 more days to see what's going to happen. If my temp starts dropping, then I will know that AF is on its way. I should be expecting AF by Tuesday so we shall see what happens. Im getting more cm and I think its from the prenatal vitamins im taking. Also, I have mild cramping. But don't know if its just pms or pregnancy related. But the next few days of temps should tell me what's going on.


----------



## BBWttc29

i wish it were that easy.. its hard never bding


----------



## mzswizz

Trying never hurts. :hugs:

AFM, I don't know if prenatal vitamins are causing me to have loads of milky white discharge but I have been leaking it like crazy for the past 2-3 days and its odorless and doesn't itch. I just have this "Wet" feeling and go to the bathroom to see it ALL OVER MY UNDIES.


----------



## BBWttc29

he has no desire so its not that easy... some days are harder than others


----------



## mzswizz

monae-i understand.

AFM, im 10dpo and my temp is 97.81 today. Earlier, it was 97.29 but I knew that it was because I was freezing. So this morning, DH closed the windows and I was able to sleep for 3 hrs and when I took my temp, it was at 97.81 which is accurate to me. Usually, I feel warm when I wake up, but DH had the windows completely open which made me freezing when I woke up. Also, was thinking the prenatal vitamins were causing me to have milky white discharge but couldn't find anything that stated that. Also the discharge came before I took my daily prenatal so im thinking, the vitamins didn't cause it at all. Don't know what did but I know atleast I know its not from DH. Today, im a little down because I got a phone call from my mom letting me know my uncle just passed this morning due to unknown causes for now. Well, that's it.


----------



## BBWttc29

today he told me if i want to divorce him he would understand. that hurt me. I would never do that


----------



## mzswizz

you should just talk to him and help him understand how you feel and give him that security. Maybe that'll make him want to bd more.


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> you should just talk to him and help him understand how you feel and give him that security. Maybe that'll make him want to bd more.

I definitely try its hard because he has OCC and I'd Bipolar. I'm hoping it will get better soon


----------



## mzswizz

fxed things will get better for you two.


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, well ladies I tested today at 12dpo and it was a BFN. But atleast I got my Clomid for next month AND progesterone cream :happydance: Even though I started late this cycle, I just started it today so that my body can start adjusting to it. Hoping this will work. Now im definitely anxious about next cycle.


----------



## SLCMommy

29 weeks & 4 days :)


----------



## SLCMommy

Patrice- GL next cycle!

Monae- How are you doing?


----------



## mzswizz

When do i suppose to stop taking the progesterone cream?


----------



## shradha

Grey Eyes said:


> Shradha - how are you? I miss chatting! :hugs:

Coy I miss you too.... :hugs: I come everyday hoping that I can catch you... How is dh? How are my darlings???? My little princess is crawling....she is 1...belated Happy birthday dear!!! Awww:happydance:.... Does she talk? How many teeth have come??How are you?? You must be one busy lady..... Life has become so busy with shresh....I don't know how the days pass.... 
Hope I can see you often....


----------



## shradha

Ashley....nice pic....finally I have seen you....Cute bump....I wish I had like that....my body hid my bump...infact it was only the 8th month that people came to know that I was prego if not told.... Getting close....all the best...

Monae- even my dh told m that one day....I was feeling so bad..but then I made him understand that this is what we both want...and we both need it...I can't do it alone without his support.... If he doesn't ...you take the initiative and pounce on him....oppps sorry.....give him the element of surprise. All the best....

Patrice- I like your spirit....


----------



## BBWttc29

SLCMommy said:


> Patrice- GL next cycle!
> 
> Monae- How are you doing?

I'm doing ok getting over the flu.. Dh got some viagara today


----------



## BBWttc29

shradha said:


> Ashley....nice pic....finally I have seen you....Cute bump....I wish I had like that....my body hid my bump...infact it was only the 8th month that people came to know that I was prego if not told.... Getting close....all the best...
> 
> Monae- even my dh told m that one day....I was feeling so bad..but then I made him understand that this is what we both want...and we both need it...I can't do it alone without his support.... If he doesn't ...you take the initiative and pounce on him....oppps sorry.....give him the element of surprise. All the best....
> 
> Patrice- I like your spirit....

Thank you!! I'm hoping things get better he got some viagara today


----------



## mzswizz

still awaiting AF. No signs of her yet still


----------



## kitcat42

SHounds like everyone is doing good! I think Im around 7 DPO or so. I stopped really charting this month. Needed a break! Have charted every month execept this one. Worked just like my other months. How many DPO is everyone or where in your cycle are you>


----------



## mzswizz

im 15dpo today..temp is still above coverline but my hopes aren't too high on this.


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, i am 18dpo today. Not really hopeful at this time about us catching the egg. I have o'd but now my temps are stable. I think that maybe the progesterone cream has something to do with that maybe :shrug: But I have taken a hpt at 12dpo which was a BFN so either AF is just being whacky again or i could've went through fertilization later or o'd but wasnt successful so my body doesnt know what to do. So many things could be the answer. I have no pregnancy symptoms at all so im pretty sure im not pregnant. Im just trying to see AF so i can start on the Clomid before dh leaves october 20th. But all we can do is just wait. Well atleast i got alot to keep me occupied. Well thats all.


----------



## lauraemily17

Are you still using the progesterone cream? Progesterone cream can give you the most perfect chart and not be pregnant, as I found out a few months ago. 

So you catch DH window you need to stop taking it so AF arrives. Take a test again first, if it's bfn stop using it.


----------



## mzswizz

today is my last day taking it and ff changed ov date to the 21st so now im 16dpo. But starting tomorrow, no more progesterone cream.


----------



## SLCMommy

We got maternity photos done :) More to come later on.


----------



## mzswizz

Love the pics


----------



## SpudsMama

They're beautiful pics Ashley! :flower:

Patrice I'd definitely put the AF no show down to the prog cream :thumbup:


----------



## BBWttc29

You look so pretty!!!


----------



## KrissySnow

Hi everyone first time to a forum. I'm 29 and I am a mom to a wonderful 9 year old boy, I also had a miscarriage in 2008. Now here I am TTC for a year now and no luck... I've pretty much have my ovulation down pat thanks to the many 21 day ovulation kits, I've been having regular sex, and I've eve been taking prenatal vitamins and folic acid. I don't drink i don't smoke i eve cut caffeine out of my diet. Is there anything else i can do at home to give me some hope? Opinions please :(


----------



## SLCMommy

Thank you everyone!


----------



## SLCMommy

KrissySnow said:


> Hi everyone first time to a forum. I'm 29 and I am a mom to a wonderful 9 year old boy, I also had a miscarriage in 2008. Now here I am TTC for a year now and no luck... I've pretty much have my ovulation down pat thanks to the many 21 day ovulation kits, I've been having regular sex, and I've eve been taking prenatal vitamins and folic acid. I don't drink i don't smoke i eve cut caffeine out of my diet. Is there anything else i can do at home to give me some hope? Opinions please :(

First off, I'd like to say that I am sorry for your fertility struggle. It's not easy.

I would try to go gluten free diet while you are ttc, take evening primrose oil, use preseed for lubrication, keep your hips elevated for about 5 minutes after your partner and you have sex. I'd try that for another three months, if you haven't gotten pregnant after that, since it's been over a year I'd see if perhaps you could go to an OB/GYN doctor or midwife and see if you can try Clomid for several cycles. 

Good luck. xoxo


----------



## SLCMommy

Update:

My placenta is still low, but I'll be going into the doctors a little later this month for a bigger ultrasound to really see the placenta. There is a chance that I will be having her at 37 weeks which is the middle of next month. Also, doctor has ordered for me to have weekly NST done starting soon because while her heart rate(s) were of normal range today, they kept bouncing between 120-150's and it could be due to possible placenta issues.


----------



## shradha

Wow Ashley you are a stunner!!!!!! beautiful pics!!! awww I wish I had some of my pics taken too..memorable moments.
Patrice - All the best dear!!!
Krissy- welcome !!! Are you temping and using opk?


----------



## shradha

Ashley- Dont worry about placenta....I too had worried a lot when mine was low...the doctor had scared me to death . once you cross 35 weeks its fine....I had my LO in 36 weeks....Pene is one healthy little princess...she will be fine. 30 weeks passed hurray....


----------



## shradha

BBWttc29 said:


> Thank you!! I'm hoping things get better he got some viagara today

hope things work ...Had read an article about it. All the best.


----------



## mzswizz

Emma-Yeah I was pretty sure so I stopped taking it.

Ashley-Im pretty sure all is well with your LO.

Krissy-I would say go to the doc since its been a year now. That's what I did. You would be surprised at everything they would find that you had no clue would even effect getting pregnant. But hoping its nothing serious.

AFM, Well FF has removed crosshairs so im cd38. I didn't ov yet which im not surprised because my temps were so low that I was always questioning it. Im just ready for AF to come so I can move onto the next cycle. I have stopped taking the progesterone cream since last night so hopefully AF jump starts soon. DH will be going on his detachment from the 20th-30th so Im hoping to atleast be able to try before he leaves but from the looks of it, I doubt it. Oh well, I guess there's always the time in between October and November but we shall see. Well that's it for me.


----------



## BBWttc29

shradha said:


> BBWttc29 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you!! I'm hoping things get better he got some viagara today
> 
> hope things work ...Had read an article about it. All the best.Click to expand...

do you know if it helps with testosterone? I am hoping it will help our 4 year anniversary is on Thursday!! I hope to be pregnant by next year


----------



## SLCMommy

Happy anniversary Monae!


----------



## BBWttc29

SLCMommy said:


> Happy anniversary Monae!

Thank you and on top of it af came today


----------



## KrissySnow

Thank you for some information it's greatly appreciated sorry if I'm posting this incorrectly I'm using my phone


----------



## KrissySnow

Shradha i am not temping and I've use plenty of opk


----------



## mzswizz

Krissy-you should try to temp and use opks to see if you are ov'ing like the opks say you are.


----------



## SLCMommy

Ladies, I think after I have the baby I am going to get my tubes tied. I'm a little nervous, but we are about 100% that four children is enough for us lol


----------



## mrsrainey

Need ttc support. New to site.


----------



## mzswizz

welcome mrsrainey!! how are you?


----------



## SLCMommy

If doctor takes baby at 37 weeks....that means I only have SIX weeks left to go. Craaazzzyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mzswizz

Cant believe it'll be coming up so soon Ashley. Time flies!!! Are you excited?


----------



## KrissySnow

SLCMOMMY- I got my primrose oil and started it already :) as for the pillow I've been doing that for at least 4 months and for at least 20-30 minutes afterwards. This site is great and so are the people in here!! Good luck with your pregnancy!! Enjoy those babies!!


----------



## mzswizz

How are you ladies today?

AFM, im cd1 today. AF finally has decided to show her face. From the looks of it, by the time i stop taking the Clomid, dh should be back home within the time frame of ovulation. But I have of women not ovulating until cd25 etc which is even better because then DH will be here for sure. Im just hoping we are able to ovulate on Clomid the first time and be able to conceive on the 50mg. Dont get me wrong, i want to have a child and increase our chances of conceiving, but i heard the higher the dosage, the higher the chances of multiples and i dont think we would be able to handle multiples at the moment but at the same time i would be blessed with whatever God bless us with. Im thinking the 50mg might just work because it usually doesnt take my body long to have effects after i take prescriptions etc just like how my temps started becoming stable after taking the progesterone cream. So im hoping it does the same with the Clomid. FXed that i ov when dh comes back home from detachment which would be on cd19. So we shall see. Well time to go back to sleep because my throat is sore a and just wanted to update you ladies.


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> How are you ladies today?
> 
> AFM, im cd1 today. AF finally has decided to show her face. From the looks of it, by the time i stop taking the Clomid, dh should be back home within the time frame of ovulation. But I have of women not ovulating until cd25 etc which is even better because then DH will be here for sure. Im just hoping we are able to ovulate on Clomid the first time and be able to conceive on the 50mg. Dont get me wrong, i want to have a child and increase our chances of conceiving, but i heard the higher the dosage, the higher the chances of multiples and i dont think we would be able to handle multiples at the moment but at the same time i would be blessed with whatever God bless us with. Im thinking the 50mg might just work because it usually doesnt take my body long to have effects after i take prescriptions etc just like how my temps started becoming stable after taking the progesterone cream. So im hoping it does the same with the Clomid. FXed that i ov when dh comes back home from detachment which would be on cd19. So we shall see. Well time to go back to sleep because my throat is sore a and just wanted to update you ladies.

Sorry af came. Af is on her way out.. I took my friend out for her bachlorette party today,, we took her to the drag show,I'm doing ok just tired


----------



## mzswizz

Monae- that's good you and the bride to be along with friends had fun. I never been to a drag show before. Also, im happy AF came because now I can start the Clomid :happydance:

AFM, im on cd2 and this AF has been pretty nice to me. Even though it is very heavy, I have no pain at all which is good. Today, im going to pamper myself by doing my nails and hanging with the girls. DH will be leaving next Sunday for his detachment. Im going to miss him but its a good thing I got the girls here and he is only going to be gone for 10 days. I have my appt. to the hair salon on Thursday so im excited because I need my hair trimmed again. I've realized that my hair is growing faster now so it looks like I might need a trim every other month or so. Also, im doing good in my school work. I have been procrastinating a little bit but im going to get to it as we speak. Well that's all for now.


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> Monae- that's good you and the bride to be along with friends had fun. I never been to a drag show before. Also, im happy AF came because now I can start the Clomid :happydance:
> 
> AFM, im on cd2 and this AF has been pretty nice to me. Even though it is very heavy, I have no pain at all which is good. Today, im going to pamper myself by doing my nails and hanging with the girls. DH will be leaving next Sunday for his detachment. Im going to miss him but its a good thing I got the girls here and he is only going to be gone for 10 days. I have my appt. to the hair salon on Thursday so im excited because I need my hair trimmed again. I've realized that my hair is growing faster now so it looks like I might need a trim every other month or so. Also, im doing good in my school work. I have been procrastinating a little bit but im going to get to it as we speak. Well that's all for now.

I wish you lived closer.. we would have invited you. Im hoping to go to the dr on the 25th


----------



## mzswizz

I had a doc appt. on the 16th but im going to call and cancel because I thought that I had o'd and it was extended and I wanted to get something to jump start AF but it started on its own. And I wish I could've been there.


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> I had a doc appt. on the 16th but im going to call and cancel because I thought that I had o'd and it was extended and I wanted to get something to jump start AF but it started on its own. And I wish I could've been there.

Yeah you would've had fun..I am thinking of changinf mY BB from TTC to NTNP due to dh's issues


----------



## mzswizz

we're kind of ntnp and ttc at the same time. we both want kids but we just don't want to put pressure on either of us


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> we're kind of ntnp and ttc at the same time. we both want kids but we just don't want to put pressure on either of us

That's how I feel.. I don't want all the stress.. I want a baby but don't want to add stress to dh.. I'm hoping he will get help with low testosterone soon


----------



## mzswizz

I hope so too.

AFM, im cd3 today and in 2 more days I start taking the Clomid yay :happydance: AF is still heavy but no pain so im happy. Currently, im just doing school work and saving up money for my 2nd and last tattoo that I want on my side for my birthday. But other than that, nothing new.


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> I hope so too.
> 
> AFM, im cd3 today and in 2 more days I start taking the Clomid yay :happydance: AF is still heavy but no pain so im happy. Currently, im just doing school work and saving up money for my 2nd and last tattoo that I want on my side for my birthday. But other than that, nothing new.

I want to try to get fertilaid for men for dh..


----------



## mzswizz

you should try that. DH wants something to help increase our chances. Even though I think there is nothing wrong with him..he wants to make sure he is in tip top shape.


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> you should try that. DH wants something to help increase our chances. Even though I think there is nothing wrong with him..he wants to make sure he is in tip top shape.

I have to research it and see if it will help


----------



## shradha

Belated happy anniversary monae!!!!
Ashley- love the avatar pic.... getting close.... 
Krissy- since its a year old have you visited a doctor?
Patrice- have fun!!


----------



## BBWttc29

shradha said:


> Belated happy anniversary monae!!!!
> Ashley- love the avatar pic.... getting close....
> Krissy- since its a year old have you visited a doctor?
> Patrice- have fun!!

Thank you!!!!


----------



## SLCMommy

How is everyone doing? 

I have some appointments coming up: On Monday, I have an appointment to see my GI doctor for my Crohn's Disease. Tuesday, I have a level III ultrasound to check on the placement of my placenta (because it's really low), how healthy it is and to do a growth scan on the baby. After the ultrasound, I go to my bi-weekly OB appointment. Wednesday, I go into Labor & Delivery at the hospital for a Non-Stress Test to be done.

The nursery is getting really close to being done- which is super exciting. Just adding final touches to it here & there when we have the extra money.


----------



## shradha

All the best Ashley :hugs:...dont worry everything will be good..... waiting for pene.....your baby shower must be close by..... have fun.


----------



## SLCMommy

I had my baby shower two weeks ago :)


----------



## shradha

Wow...how was it? Pics.....


----------



## SLCMommy

We really didn't take good pictures during the party :)


----------



## mzswizz

How's everyone?

AFM, im on cd9 today. Today was the last pill for the Clomid this cycle. So now it's just the waiting game. DH is going to be away for 10 days on detachment starting today so im hoping and praying that I end up o'ing once he comes back and not sooner than the 30th of this month. Anytime from the 31st forward, im okay with so let's see what happens. Today, im going to get some more rest, eat, and later on go to work and then go watch movies at my friend's house because her husband is away on detachment with my DH and they both are in the same squadron so that's why. This Clomid, I must admit, makes me very exhausted and I have had a headache since early morning. Im really hoping that all we needed was the Clomid in order to get pregnant. So we shall see.


----------



## shradha

Have fun with your friend... I am sure that you will ovulate soon...


----------



## mzswizz

thanks Shradha

AFM, im on cd10 currently and doing pretty good. Im off today, so im going to relax and clean up a bit. I dont know if this is a side effect of the Clomid but im having this weird discharge like its loads of it and when im sleep, it gets over everything. I dont know whats going on but hoping ov is still delayed.


----------



## Lady_luck

Af is suppose to start around the 25th. 
I hope she doesn't come and a BFP appears but I don't really think it's going to happen. I'm so use to seeing bfn it drives me crazy I've been trying for 18 months and I just ended my 2nd round of clomid 
Baby dust to you guys.


----------



## BBWttc29

I found out today at work they are cutting our hours to 35 hours per week.. Ive been reading about vitamins dh can take for low testosterone. someone told me Vitamin D and B12 has anyone heard about this


----------



## mzswizz

monae-i think i've heard about vitamin B12. Nothing in particular though. I think women were using that to lengthen their LP but im not too sure.

ladyluck-GL this cycle. I have been ttc #1 for 3 years now and currently im on cd10 and first round of clomid.


----------



## BBWttc29

My Dr's appointment went good today.. I spoke with the DR about if I was ovulating. she said if I get positive ovulation tests and cramping during that time and before my period then that means I'm ovulating.. I talked to her about my short LP and she didnt seem concerned..so I think I may try to get some progesterone cream. I also want to try Vitamin D to help DH with his low testosterone


----------



## BBWttc29

After 4 months of no bd'ing due to dh's low testosterone we bd'd today... It was the perfect ending to my day


----------



## SLCMommy

Just popping in to say hi. I start my weekly appointment soon :)


----------



## mzswizz

hey ladies! 

AFM, im on cd30 no ov this cycle and I am starting to have spotting so im pretty sure that AF is going to start tomorrow. Well I got to go get the refill of Clomid and take the 50mg this cycle. Hopingthis time will lead t oa bfp. Also, I have a doc on the 20th so I can see what's going on with this whole Clomid process and see if im ovulating or not this new cycle. Well, I know I have been gone for awhile and its because I been busy with school work and just spending as much time with DH because he will be going on deployment for 6 months minimum in February. So we been focusing on ttc before his deployment so im not going to really be on that much but I will check in from time to time to update every now and then.


----------



## BBWttc29

Hi. Hope you get your BFP soon.. According to my most updated ticker I'm 5 days late but I may just be having a longer cycle.. I have cramps but no other af symptoms..


----------



## shradha

HI friends...I have been MIA for a long time ..... infact was busy with relatives who had come over and then shresh was not keeping well..change in climate. 
Ashley- 35 weeks complete...... I remember how I was waiting ....I had my LO the next week 36 weeks.....you must be feeling the hard kicks and the back pain....bladder always full...heheheheeee oppps sorry .... I am so excited for you....pene we are waiting...All the best for the appointment.

Monae and patrice you both are keeping this thread alive.....sending you loads of baby :dust:...the wait can be frustrating but dont lose hope.....soon you both will get your BFP...All the best!!


----------



## SLCMommy

Hey everyone. Sorry i've been MIA. 

Shradha - The fact you had your son at 36 weeks gives me hope that maybe I will be going into labor soon!

AFM, I have felt really "off" today. I can't really put my finger on it or explain exactly how I feel - it's just weird. I just feel blah, just strange. My Crohn's Disease has started up again so I have to start steroids for it and ugh... anyways, they will be taking her December 5th if I don't go into labor naturally on my own. That only leaves THREE weeks away! woo hoo!!!


----------



## mzswizz

glad to see you ladies are doing well.

Monae-FXed for you.

Ashley-FXed baby comes soon.

Shradha-Missed you!!

AFM, im on cd5 and i just started taking the 2nd cycle of Clomid. I have my doc appt in 5 days which is good and also I got to prepare for DH's 12 day departure in a few weeks. Before I was trying to rush the ovulation and hoping we catch the egg but now with so much going on, I'm just going to take the Clomid and just see what happens. The 1st cycle, I didnt ov so now let's see what's going to happen on this cycle.


----------



## BBWttc29

AF Got me on Friday


----------



## SLCMommy

17 days max....eeks!! so excited!!


----------



## mzswizz

Monae-Boo for AF. but atleast now you can try this month and see what happens.

Ashley-eeek excited for your LO to arrive.

AFM, im cd9 today and i took the last Clomid pill for this cycle. Tomorrow, I have my doc appt and hopefully it all goes well. Dont mind the high temp today because I was having a hot flash and i felt super hot and therefore the temp was high. I hope we can conceive this round. I have 1 more refill left but between detachments and the deployment, starting december will be busy so we have a better chance now. Well time for me to go back to my school work.


----------



## BBWttc29

Thanks af is pretty much gone.. I'm hopeful for this cycle too


----------



## SLCMommy

We are super excited too. Now 16 days max. LOL! Countdown ! hahaha....


Hoping to go sooner of course though. I feel really icky today.

When does everyone test for pregnancy next?


----------



## mzswizz

Monae-fxed for you.

Ashley-I would be testing in 2-3 weeks time i think. Not sure yet. Still waiting to ov. FXed for you for your delivery.

AFM, im on cd10 today and went to my doc appt. I must say that I am very pleased with the results. Well, they want me to come back Friday to do the scan to check my follicles and if I have any mature follicles, then they are going to administer the hcg injection and then I come back on cd21 to check to see if i actually o'd. So im excited. Im hoping that we conceive this time around. But we shall see what happens. Well thats all for now.


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> Monae-fxed for you.
> 
> Ashley-I would be testing in 2-3 weeks time i think. Not sure yet. Still waiting to ov. FXed for you for your delivery.
> 
> AFM, im on cd10 today and went to my doc appt. I must say that I am very pleased with the results. Well, they want me to come back Friday to do the scan to check my follicles and if I have any mature follicles, then they are going to administer the hcg injection and then I come back on cd21 to check to see if i actually o'd. So im excited. Im hoping that we conceive this time around. But we shall see what happens. Well thats all for now.

Crossing my fingers for you. I'm super nervous I have a job interview where I used to work I'm hoping to go back it's a better job, more money, better insurance


----------



## mzswizz

good luck on your interview Monae

AFM, tomorrow is the big day. Im cd11 and will have my scan on cd12. If all is well, then I will get my hcg injection on cd12 and continue temping to see what happens. Hoping that this will help me ovulate finally. My temp has dropped lower which im not surprised. Hoping this means my body is gearing up for ov to happen. We shall see what the scan says tomorrow. Im hoping this isnt another bust. But if it is, then we just got to wait until December's cycle which DH is going to be here for.


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> good luck on your interview Monae
> 
> AFM, tomorrow is the big day. Im cd11 and will have my scan on cd12. If all is well, then I will get my hcg injection on cd12 and continue temping to see what happens. Hoping that this will help me ovulate finally. My temp has dropped lower which im not surprised. Hoping this means my body is gearing up for ov to happen. We shall see what the scan says tomorrow. Im hoping this isnt another bust. But if it is, then we just got to wait until December's cycle which DH is going to be here for.

Thank you.. It went good I'm going back to my old job the first week of January.. Dh says I can give my notice in mid December for the job I'm at now which I hate.. Good thing is the new job has better insurance


----------



## mzswizz

that would really help out with your medical needs.


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> that would really help out with your medical needs.

Definitely.. I'm just excited to have a better job..


----------



## SLCMommy

13 more days! <3


----------



## mzswizz

Monae-That's good. Congrats!

Ashley-Getting close.

AFM, im on cd13 and I went to my doc appt. yesterday. Well, the appt. went well. I had my scan and in the right ovary i had 1 follicle at 12.5mm and another at 11.3mm. The doc couldnt really find the left ovary because it was very close to my uterus. But once he found it we thought that I only had a 8.6mm follicle. BUT once he went to look back at the right we saw a HUGE sac like image on the screen. They measured it and it was 15.5mm :happydance: So i received my hcg injection yesterday and now awaiting to see what happens. So i may release just 1 or all the mature follicles. So we shall see. I have to use the temp adjuster for today because I woke up later than usual. So my temp will be changing for today.


----------



## SLCMommy

Monae - Good luck with your job!! 

Patrice- How are you liking Washington? Since you are cd13,are you going to be testing soon?


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-washington is okay because i have DH here and met people here but it's really nothing to do here without friends. Also, i got the hcg injection yesterday on cd12 so i wont be testing until 2 weeks from now. Not trying to get a false positive because I dont know how long its going to take before the hcg shot is out my system.


----------



## shradha

Monae- congrats for the job!
Patrice- glad your appt with doc went good. Dont worry..things are getting clear now
Ashley - made time to look about you...........pene dear we are waiting!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mzswizz

How are you doing shradha?

AFM, im cd14 and my temp has dropped. So im assuming this may be ov day but just have to wait and see what happens. I changed yesterday's temp back to the normal temp instead of the adjusted temp. That temp will just be a late temp. I wanted to test just because I know it would come up positive but im not even going to do that to myself because it will be a false positive. So just have to wait until around Dec. 2nd or so before trying to test. Tomorrow is my dad's bday. And also today DH got news that his grandma has passed. He is doing better now but we did take it hard this morning. Well time to do school work because I have been slacking on it.


----------



## BBWttc29

Ive also been doing homework all weekend I was up until 4 am yesterday doing math. Im glad the semester is almost over..


----------



## mzswizz

how are you ladies?

AFM, im cd15 today. So im actually 1dpo/2dpt. The doc said i should ov within 24-36 hours after trigger. So i should've o'd yesterday on cd14 around 2:30am. Around dec. 3rd i will be 10dpt/9dpo so im going to start testing around that time. Hoping this is the cycle.


----------



## lauraemily17

Good luck Patrice. Sounds likes it's all going great for you this cycle. Got everything crossed!

Not long now Ashley! Excited to see little miss Penny. 

How are you Monae? Any improvement with DH and bd?

On cycle 8 here. Every cd1 is hitting me real hard at the minute. Took 8 months to conceive the first time then we had the 2 mc's. I'm terrified we're back on the same road.....


----------



## SpudsMama

Hopefully this cycle is the one Patrice :flower:

Eek Ashley, not long now! I love the latest bump pic on FB :)


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks ladies. 

Laura-Why do you say you think it is happening all over again?


----------



## SLCMommy

Laura - So sorry your starting to feel discouraged already. I hope you get a BFP soon...and a little girl possibly? How cute would that be for Xander to have a little sister!

Emma- Thank you! (hugs)

AFM, I went to my LAST OB appointment today. They have me scheduled for birth next Thursday (so, 10 days) but once a week I go in and they give me what is called a non-stress test. They basically monitor the baby. Well, my fluid level has been going down each week and today it was at a 8. They induce around 5-6. They want me to come back on Friday and than again next Monday. I'm imagining if my amniotic fluid has gotten to a 5-6 at those appointments they will just admit me into the hospital and deliver her. The low fluid isn't from dehydration, but they think they placenta is starting to get really bad. My Braxton Hicks contractions have gotten pretty strong - not painful, just more intense. So I am hoping they continue and just turn into real labor. Wouldn't that be great!


----------



## mzswizz

Ashley-patiently awaiting your LO's arrival. Hoping you can go into labor and everything will be okay.


----------



## lauraemily17

I guess the longer it takes like last time, the more sure i am that when it finally does happen it'll just end in a mc like, last time :shrug: I'm in a kindof dark place right now, burst into tears twice today for no real reason. I'm a problem solver and control freak therefore the unknown and out of controlness of TTC sends me crazy!

It would be great if you went naturally Ashley. Have you got your hospital bag all packed? Have you thought about pain relief options?


----------



## mzswizz

Well i just tested out the hcg to see if it actually cooperated with my system. So i did a hpt and this is what i got. So seems to me like it worked and now im just going to wait til 10dpt before testing. Hoping i get the same result.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> Well i just tested out the hcg to see if it actually cooperated with my system. So i did a hpt and this is what i got. So seems to me like it worked and now im just going to wait til 10dpt before testing. Hoping i get the same result.

I hope you get your BFP


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks monae


----------



## SLCMommy

I'm sorry Laura :( Keep your head up high. I honestly thought after two 2nd trimester losses I'd never have a healthy baby again. It will happen for you, I just know it! :)

I am getting a spinal block/epidural.


----------



## mzswizz

im scared of epidurals.

AFM, i am 3dpo/5dpt today. I had a temp rise this morning. Yesterday, I was feeling a little crampy and last night, I was feeling hot on and off. So i wasn't surprised when my temp was up this morning. Also, I have read that the trigger shot can cause cramping through out the whole cycle. I started the progesterone cream and prenatal vitamins on 1dpo so im hoping this helps our chances. Im really hoping this it for us. On Dec. 2nd, DH leaves for his detachment and that's the same day I go in for my progesterone blood work. Im hoping they will confirm that I have ovulated. The dpt is flying by while the dpo makes it seem as if the 2ww is taking forever. Im hoping that I get some good news this cycle.


----------



## SLCMommy

Hey ladies here in the states - What are your plans for your Thanksgiving Celebration? We are not gathering with extended family this year, we are just keeping me DH, myself & the kids with just a small feast. We will probably watch the Macy's Thanksgiving Parade in NYC on tv. :)


----------



## mzswizz

Well, dh and i are going over to friends house to celebrate Thanksgiving there. So it'll be dh and i and our friends bringing in thanksgiving.


----------



## mzswizz

Hello ladies.

AFM, Happy Thanksgiving to everyone in the States! I'm 4dpo/6dpt today. I have realized that my temps are steadily increasing so im hoping that's a good sign. I think the progesterone cream is helping with that :thumbup: I am also taking my prenatal vitamins as well. It's good to see my chart looking the way it looks right now. It actually gives me hope but you never know. FXed that a bfp is in the making. From time to time, I still get the on and off cramping on both sides but they are starting to subside. Well, will start testing in 4 days. So im getting excited. Let's see what happens. Oh and in 4 days, I go in for my progesterone blood work. So fxed.


----------



## mzswizz

How's everyone?

AFM, im 5dpo/7dpt and my temp is still increasing which I hope is a good sign. Usually, I get a fallback temp around 4-5dpo but i haven't this cycle. Im still using the progesterone cream and prenatal vitamins. Will be stopping the progesterone cream at 14dpo. Hoping AF doesn't come because this cycle looks great so far. Haven't gotten a dip in my temp yet. Im hoping that means that I have proper progesterone level and that a bfp is in the making. Can someone look at my chart and help me out with it? Also, on monday, dh will be leaving to go on his detachment and I will have my progesterone test on the same day. I will be bringing in the progesterone cream and letting the nurse know that I am taking progesterone which im pretty sure won't really affect the test because im using it to get proper progesterone levels for post-ov. So all in all. Im very hopeful this cycle.


----------



## mzswizz

Well looks like the trigger shot is pretty much out my system. I dont know if you can say it on the pic but there is a verrrryyyyy faint line. Which im pretty sure means that my tests will be completely negative by 8dpt/9dpt. So the trigger shot is pretty much out my system yay. Well hopefully this means a bfp in the making because i cant put being tired etc onto the trigger shot because its pretty much gone. So hoping this is a good thing.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, im 7dpo/9dpt today. I've noticed that my temp shot up even more today. Hoping that's a good sign. Yesterday, I had removed the hcg trigger shot and the manual override and i got crosshairs for cd14 so i just added the hcg trigger back and used the coverline that FF made for the override. Well, my progesterone test is tomorrow and DH is leaving for detachment tomorrow. He will be back on the 14th. Hoping to get a bfp before he comes back home. I am scheduled for the blood pregnancy test on the 9th but I will take a hpt tomorrow and see what happens. Getting nervous now but we shall see what this cycle has in store.


----------



## shradha

Ashley we dont have thanksgiving here in India....
Happy Thanksgiving to you all......only a week left....Pene I am waiting.......

Patrice-So excited for you too..All the best dear!!!!!! baby :dust:


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, im 9dpo/11dpt today. I cant believe 11 days passed already. This cycle is going pretty fast. My temp did drop a little this morning but i think its because it was freezing when i woke up. Even though it dropped, it is still in the 98s range which never really happens around 9dpo. Im usually still in the 97s so something must be working. DH made it to his destination safely yesterday and i miss him dearly but i know that i got to hold down the household until he returns. He left a husband and hopefully he will be able to come back as a husband and father to be. That would really be a great way to come back home. But we shall see. If it doesn't work this cycle, then its IUI on my december cycle. I will be testing later on today. So we shall see what happens.


----------



## mzswizz

here are today's tests
 



Attached Files:







photo 1.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 1









photo 2.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 1









photo 3.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 1









photo3-inverted.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mzswizz

here's 3dpt,9dpt and today 11dpt (top to bottom)
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## SpudsMama

I can see a faint line Patrice! :) The trigger shot should be out of your system now right?


----------



## mzswizz

Well from what i researched, the ovidrel 250mcg shot is equivalent to 6500iu. And has a half-life of 30 hours. But they say around 11-12dpt it should be out the system. I dont know its soooo confusing. Im thinking it should be gone already. I went from bold bfp on 3dpt to faint lines ever since which sometimes vary in darkness.


----------



## lauraemily17

Judging by the comparison on the 3 it looks like the line is now darker than at 9dpo. Your chart also looks brilliant. I'm really thinking this could be it for you!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks laura. Im hoping that this is it. I will be testing tomorrow morning to see if it gets darker or become a bfn. When i tested with the frer, the 2nd line came up immediately. So im just hoping this is it


----------



## BBWttc29

Patrice I'm so excited for you and praying you get your BFP...


----------



## Steph32

Hi Patrice, just checking in, was thinking about you!! Wow, praying this is your BFP!!!!


----------



## mzswizz

Well my temp is dropping and the hpts were pretty negative today so im thinking im out. Tomorrow i will be 11dpo.


----------



## BBWttc29

still crossing my fingers you get your BFP


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, im 11dpo/13dpt. Took a test today and it came back with a faint line. I looked back at the tests from yesterday and they also had a faint line. This trigger shot should be out of my system by now. I shapl continue to keep testing to see what happens but seeing that the faint lines look lole they are disappearing, it has me less hopeful. My temp went up by .01 so not really much of a difference but it didnt continue to take a nose dive. Also, my nipples have been hurting since yesterday but that can also be because AF is close. Most of the time when that happens, AF is near. But we shall see.

Here are my tests..yesterday's @ top and today's at the bottom
 



Attached Files:







photo 1 (1).jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 0









photo 2 (1).jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 0









photo1(1)-inverted.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Steph32

Any news Patrice?


----------



## mzswizz

Yes i got AF. Onto Clomid cd5-9, follicle scan on cd12 and trigger shot, and then IUI on cd13.

AFM, im on cd4 today and i just realized that for the first time in like 13 years that I had a 28 day cycle and a 14 LP :thumbup: So that cycle was pretty good. Nothing new to report here. Still bleeding and DH will be back home Saturday. I got to go in tomorrow to go pick up my Clomid prescription to start taking it on cd5 which is tomorrow. Im very tired so im just going to do school work and relax.


----------



## SLCMommy

Penelope was born December 5th at 39 weeks & 0 days. We are so happy that after two back to back 2nd trimester losses we finally got our little baby! I got a tubal ligation during my c-section. She was 6lbs 15 oz & 18 inches long :)


----------



## mzswizz

she is adorable and omg Ashley, she looks exactly like you.

Well dh decided he will do a SA but he wants to just do Clomid and trigger shot one more time before trying the IUI procedure. At first, I was highly upset but now im just content and compromised. He wants to make it as natural as possible and he feels if im inseminated, then the doctor is doing his job for him. So i dont want him to feel less of a man so im just respecting his wishes.


----------



## mzswizz

How is everyone?

AFM, im on cd10 today and my follicle scan is on Thursday. I was suppose to go in to get the IUI the following day but DH and I talked and he wants to try again naturally with just the trigger shot and timed intercourse before doing IUI. He is going in tomorrow to do a SA so he knows whats going on. At first, I was upset because I was like finally this might work for us the best way possible and now he is turning it down but after listening to his reasons, I compromised. One more time wouldnt hurt actually because it was just one time we tried it and it failed so who knows what would happen next time. Also, DH just want it to be special and as natural as possible. He feels that if its IUI, then the doctor is doing his job and it kind of makes him feel like he cant do it on his own and also he think that he wouldnt have that special attachment to the child because he would keep thinking how the child was created. Even though i told him at the end of the day, the child would be ours and no matter how the child was conceived, it wouldnt make him less of a man, I compromised with him and just said okay let's try. I rather us try again and he feels content and just be like okay you are right it didnt work now we can do the IUI than to have him really have no attachment or excitement if we get a bfp through the IUI he didnt want at the moment. So let's see what will happen this cycle.


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, im cd11 today and DH is off work. I have to do a few errands today and school work. I have also applied for jobs too. I want to work in an office environment. Im so tired of retail now. Also, I finally called my doc office to inform them that we want to try one more time the natural way before doing the IUI procedure and they said its fine its up to us to decide whatever we want to do. I have to call back though to see if she put the order in for the SA that my DH needs to do. Also, tomorrow is my follicle scan and if all goes well, then I will have my trigger shot the same day. Other than that, there isnt really much news. Oh and my birthday is in 10 days :happydance:


----------



## SpudsMama

She's just perfect Ashley :cloud9:

I hope the SA goes well Patrice, as well as the scan and trigger shot :hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Emma. I love the pic of Phoebe.


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, im cd12 and my follicle scan went amazing. Pics are below. My follicles range from 20.2-23.6 :happydance: As you can tell, i have multiple follicles this time so that increases our chances. My doc said they highly recommend doing the IUI and after speaking to DH and showing the u/s pics, he has agreed to do the iui :happydance: So tomorrow, we will get the IUI. That's all for now.
 



Attached Files:







photo 1.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 1









photo 2.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 1









photo 3.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## SpudsMama

Yay, so exciting! :happydance:


----------



## mzswizz

I know. I am excited. Last time, i had 1 or 2 but this time i had 4-5 follicles. Either my left or right ovary was covered with big follicles. And even my doc was saying "wow there's some here and some on top of those also." That made me feel good because i thought that this cycle would've been a bust for sure. Well now im feeling really good about this cycle and my nirse says that she is pretty sure more than 1 follicle is going to release. So multiples maybe :happydance:


----------



## shradha

wow Ashley!!! Thats a beautiful pic! Pene is a stunner! Congrats Mommy....so happy for you. 

Patrice- keeping fingers crossed....really excited.


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks shradha. 

AFM, im cd13 today and it started to snow here. When it snows, everything on the island is shutdown. So since the base is shutdown, im assuming the naval hospital is closed which means no IUI today. Just my luck right. One step closer to get pushed two steps back. Well even though we werent suppose to, dh and i dtd last night. It was more so an accident than planned. So now it looks like DH gets his timed intercourse wish just like he wanted. Oh well, i guess its time to sleep. There's nothing to do.


----------



## BBWttc29

I don't know what's going on I'm 8 days late I'm not sure what's causing my cycle to be messed up..don't have my. Hopes up we only bd'd once this cycle so idk


----------



## mzswizz

Monae-did you test with a hpt? 

AFM, im cd14 today and i think i o'd yesterday. I was feeling very nauseous, irritated and had on and off mild cramping. Never felt this way before but i remember my friend was telling me thats how she felt when she ovulated and so i was thinking hmm maybe thats what im going through. DH and I dtd 3 times yesterday. Once in the morning, once in the afternoon and once in the evening. My temp went up but not really significant difference. My dh told me i felt hot this morning which im assuming is caused by the trigger shot. When dh comes home, im going to dtd again today to cover my bases. If i havent o'd yet, then i should ov no later than today. So we shall see. Just hoping this time it happens.


----------



## BBWttc29

I havent tested because i figured af would be here already and i been trying not to get my hopes up. not sure what to think


----------



## mzswizz

I would just test just to see. So you know if whether or not you are pregnant. Do you temp?


----------



## shradha

Patrice - Don't feel bad....hope you and dh had a good time. I have never experienced snowfall. This time the temperature is dipping low to 13 degree C....enough to wear a sweater...so I am happy...
Monae- Fingers crossed for you..

Ashley - must be busy with Pene....

Steph- So nice to see you...How are you all? Missing you...

Coy- Hope you all are doing good..Missing you too a lot...
A pic of us 

https://i40.tinypic.com/2dm85sl.jpg


----------



## mzswizz

Shresh is sooo adorable and you are so beautiful. Looks like you are having a fun time.

AFM, im cd15 today and instead of my temp increasing, my temp dropped. I dont know if i am o'ing today or what. I was suppose to ov no later than yesterday (36 hours). If my temp doesnt go up tomorrow, i will be calling the docs to let them know that i think i didnt ovulate so they can probably do a scan and check to see if i o'd or not already. But based on the temps, i havent o'd yet which is pretty nerve wrecking. Hoping something happens this cycle because it seems like this cycle is cometely out of whack and everything is getting messed up. So we shall see what tomorrow holds.


----------



## mzswizz

I went to the dollar store and bought opks and this is the result...definitely positive.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 0


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, im on cd16 today. And today i had a massive temp spike from 97.45 to 98.06! Well dh and i didnt dtd last night and it had me freaking out. Until i researched that you actually get a temp rise after trigger shot around 2-4 days AFTER trigger. Its been 4 days after trigger and yep ended up getting my rise. Which means i am actually 2dpo today. Because it is saying that i suppose to ov no later than 24-48 hours on ovidrel. Well if thats true then cd14 is my ov day so technically, we didnt miss ov :happydance: Im going to still call the nurse and ask her a few questions. Hopefully, she can put my mind at ease. Hoping to get a scan to confirm that the follicles ruptured also. But we shall see.


----------



## mzswizz

update: i called my doc and the nurse said that i shouldn't worry. By the follicle scan, it was great and they know that for sure i o'd within 36 hours. So now i am technically 2dpo :thumbup: Also, i asked if i need to go get a progesterone bloodwork done and she said not at all. They are not worried because of the follicles i had were amazing. So im feeling pretty good.


----------



## BBWttc29

I used to temp but it was too stressful I'm now 10 days late having cramps and feeling like af will be here any day


----------



## mzswizz

Monae-you're not out until the evil witch shows her face.

AFM, im 3dpo today. Since last night , i have been having having pain in my lower abdomen area as if its very tender. Weird dont know why that has been happening. Also, dh and i dtd last night. I've realized we only missed dtd by 1 day from looking at my chart. So it looks like we covered our bases. Also, my temp dropped from 98.06 to 97.90. Not really a major difference actually and atleast its still higher than my pre ov temps. I have 9 more days before im 14dpt. And i can start testing. I will try and test in 8 days and see what i get. Hoping this month is a bfp. My temps look totally different compared to last cycle which looked like a perfect pregnancy chart. So maybe this is a good thing. But we shall see what this cycle holds for us . If this cycle is a no go, then its going to be IUI. Hoping we conceived naturally before going into IUI but you never know. Well its Christmas Eve in the states. I got to buy dh a gift or two today and then its Christmas tomorrow which means im going to be busy cooking. DH took leave for 2 weeks which starts on the friday and then saturday is my birthday. So a busy week this is going to be.


----------



## mzswizz

First, I would like to say Merry Christmas to everyone! Im 4dpo today and the sore/tender feeling is getting worse. I dont know what the cause of it is. But hopefully it goes away soon. My temps are doing the opposite that it was last cycle. Instead of increasing, they are decreasing but my nurse says that temping is inaccurate really so i shouldnt really worry. Also, when dh and i dtd yesterday, i had loads of watery white cm and I never had that before so I dont know what my body is doing currently. My bday is in 3 more days. So going to be busy this week.


----------



## BBWttc29

Patrice Happy Birthday my Birthday is on Wednesday 1-1.. im now 12 days late and still having gas but not really cramping. maybe i just didnt ovulate this cycle??


----------



## mzswizz

Maybe you should test with either a hpt or an opk


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, im 5dpo today. My lovely chart has a consistent decrease :haha: Im not putting much thought into my chart because the nurse told me not to worry about the temps because they will be inaccurate at this moment. So im just doing it just for fun. Its funny how my chart looks like the total opposite of last cycle's chart. In my last cycle, i would've thought I was pregnant for sure and with this one, it looks like i have no chance. But I know that i do have a chance because i covered my bases. 2 more days until my bday yay :happydance: I did my hair over so I can look pretty for my birthday. Im turning the big 24 this year. Im hoping that this month ends with a nice bfp. If not then we will have 2 more months to try before DH has to go on deployment. We shall see whats in store for us.


----------



## BBWttc29

I will be 2 weeks late tomorrow. I may consider taking a test idk


----------



## mzswizz

Monae-You have more patience than me because i would've tested if i was a day late.


----------



## BBWttc29

I'm not that sure I'll get a BFP but I'm also scared to see a bfn


----------



## mzswizz

yeah i understand. But its better to know than to be in the unknown. Well it is for me :haha: Im not going to test until around 12dpo maybe a little earlier but we shall see. Havent tested out the trigger.


----------



## BBWttc29

This is the longest cycle I ever had I'm on cd 42!!! I'm kinda scared that something is wrong with me


----------



## mzswizz

My longest cycle was past 70 days.


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, im 6dpo today. I took my temp this morning and it rose. I know that it doesn't really mean anything at this time, but it is still interesting to see how this chart is going to look this cycle. DH starts his leave today and my birthday is tomorrow :happydance: One of my friends is hosting a New Year's Eve party and it's going to be Nerd Theme :thumbup: Sounds like it's going to be fun because we get to dress up. Unfortunately, I'm still experiencing this sore uterus thing. I have no clue what the cause of it is, but I'm going to do a little bit more research to find out what can be some reasons. This cycle seems like it is going pretty fast but then again it feels as if it is moving kind of slow. I guess its the anticipation to see what will happen this cycle. The pain is right in the middle of my uterus. It's like a sore/sensitive pain. Hurts from pressing down on it and also it causes discomfort while dtd. If anything hopefully this pain means a bfp, but all in time. Patience is a virtue right.


----------



## BBWttc29

mzswizz said:


> yeah i understand. But its better to know than to be in the unknown. Well it is for me :haha: Im not going to test until around 12dpo maybe a little earlier but we shall see. Havent tested out the trigger.

usually if im 1 day late I get anxious but i feel pretty calm. i have so many days it feels like its the day af will come i just cramp but no bleeding at all


----------



## mzswizz

no AF is a good sign i say :thumbup:


----------



## BBWttc29

I hope she stays away


----------



## mzswizz

I hope you get your bfp soon Monae. It would be a great gift for the end of the year.


----------



## Momtou

Hello I'm new here :) 
After so many trials to conceive I decided to wait happily and have some patience...


----------



## mzswizz

Welcome momtou :hugs:


----------



## BBWttc29

Thanks me too


----------



## mzswizz

Yay its my bday today :happydance: Im 7dpo so im halfway through my tww already. Im going to probably test around 10dpo/12dpt and see what i get. Well im going to be pretty busy today so will most likely update tomorrow. You ladies enjoy your day today :hugs:


----------



## BBWttc29

Happy Birthday! !


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Monae


----------



## lauraemily17

Happy birthday Patrice! :hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Laura!!!


----------



## BBWttc29

Well I had really bad cramps today and some spotting I think it's af


----------



## mzswizz

Monae-Hoping you get your AF soon so you can try this time. Even though im hoping its a bfp for you. Wonder what caused your AF to be extended.

AFM, im 8dpo today and i tested with a hpt today and it was pretty much negative. Well it had a faint line but it was very hard to see it until the test dried. This is good because that means the trigger is out my system faster this time :thumbup: Also, I will be testing either New Year's Eve or New Year's Day. I dont know but im going to be either 10-11dpo when I test. From testing now, I know that if i get a line, then it will be a reliable test. Yesterday was amazing. I had loads of fun and dh and friends threw me a surprise party. I wouldnt pay any attention to my temp this morning because I tested later than normal and plus I was drinking. Also i kept waking up every hour so i wouldnt really count this temp. Tomorrow, my temp will be back to normal hopefully.


----------



## shradha

Belated Happy Birthday Patrice!!! Hope you had a wonderful day...28th is my Anniversary too..
you still have time to test...fingers crossed....all the best...

Monae- Boo to af!!!!!!!! still hoping its not her


----------



## shradha

In advance to all my friendz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







happy-new-year-2-.jpg
File size: 53.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## mzswizz

Shradha-thanks and really? Thats pretty cool. My mom bday is tomorrow. And happy new year to you too.


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, im 9dpo today and today hpt was negative. I have a doc appt tomorrow. I have to go in to see about this bulge on my right side that comes and goes. Im hoping its not another hernia so i dont have to do another hernia repair surgery. If it is a hernia, then I wont do the surgery until DH comes back home from deployment. Also, if this cycle is another bust, then its onto the IUI. DH has his items for his SA on Thursday. So hoping it comes back normal. Well thats all for now.


----------



## BBWttc29

af finally showed up today


----------



## mzswizz

Monae-Are you going to go to the doc?


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, im 10dpo. Happy New Year's Eve to everyone. Today is the nerd theme new year's party so i cant wait. Last night, my nipples started to hurt and my bbs feel heavy all of a sudden. My temp dropped today which is weird also so i have no clue what my body is doing. Well thats it for now.


----------



## mzswizz

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!! We brought the new year in as nerds and we had alot of fun at the party. I took my temp today and it went up but not by much but it is still in the 98s. My nipples hurt more now and i still have the pressure/soreness part in my uterus :shrug: I should be receiving AF around Friday or Saturday. DH says if i dont get AF by Saturday, then we will be testing. Which is fine. I feel that I can hold out and wait. Im nervous more than anything and I dont know why. Also, I have a feeling af will arrive on time though. Im 11dpo already (time flies) and i stopped taking the progesterone today. I know you suppose to keep taking it up to 14dpo and then stop so AF can come, but if its AF, i want it to come on time because DH is leaving either Feb. 9th or 12th for his 6 month deployment so if it is AF, the earlier the better.


----------



## BBWttc29

Today was my birthday. I can't believe I'm 32 I hope to get my bfp in 2014


----------



## mzswizz

Happy birthday Monae!!! Hope you enjoyed your birthday.


----------



## mzswizz

Im 12dpo today. AF is due tomorrow. My temp dropped a little but it was not a significant drop so im thinking AF will be on her way tomorrow. Also, my bbs still hurt and i have also been cramping today on both sides. DH and I went to drop off his specimen for the SA but unfortunately we have to try again next Thursday because we only refrained from dtd within 24 hours and it has to be 48 hours :dohh: So DH says he will be going in next Thursday to do it. Also, next week dh goes back to work. This is my last month with him so we are going to make it count before he leaves for 6 months. Well, that's it for now.


----------



## mzswizz

Im 13dpo today and as you can see, my temp did a major drop today. So im pretty sure im out. AF will most likely come either later today or tomorrow. Well, atleast we get another try before DH goes on deployment. I took a hpt test and even DH said he saw a faint plus sign but I guess it was the trigger shot or something. I dont know. If AF doesnt show by tomorrow, Im probably going to test Sunday most likely so we shall see. I know my nipples still hurt though.


----------



## lauraemily17

Put a pic up Patrice. It's not uncommon to see a temp drop for a day then shoot straight back up again.


----------



## mzswizz

Laura-Im going to take a pic of it. And hoping my temp goes up.


----------



## SpudsMama

I had a couple of temp drops as well straight after my :bfp:. Fingers crossed for you Patrice!! :flower:


----------



## mzswizz

here is the pic. you cant see the line but in RL its faint.
 



Attached Files:







photo 1 (1).jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 2









photo1(1)-inverted.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## SpudsMama

I can see a very faint line there! Shouldn't the trigger definitely be out of your system by 13dpo? :huh:


----------



## lauraemily17

Hmmm, not too sure. From a distance I kind of see a faint line but not so much close up or in the inverted image. Have you got any pick dye tests to try?


----------



## mzswizz

Emma-They said the trigger should be out by 14 days past trigger. I should be 15 days past trigger now so it should be out. I saw the faint line at a tilt and then i asked for DH to look at it because i think i have line eye and he saw the cross so he said no i see the line there and its faint but it is there so atleast im not going crazy but i still have to see if AF comes by tomorrow. The temp drop makes me a little cautious about the test.

Laura-No pink dye as of yet. Will wait until AF is late to.


----------



## mzswizz

Im 14dpo and when i took my first temp, it was around 97.39 i think but i discarded that temp because i woke up to go to the bathroom at 4:44am and i usually take my temp at 5:15am so i was only laying down for 30 mins. after i got my 3 1/2 hours of sleep, i took my temp and its still low but a little higher than the first temp. My temp ended up being 97.61 now. AF still hasnt showed so far so im guessing that's a good thing . And im not on the progesterone so i know its not that which is delaying AF. So time will tell i guess. My nipples still hurt which is weird because usually nipples hurt and then my temp drops and then AF appears. But it has been a few days of lower temps and still nothing. Also, im still having that thick, creamy white cm. Usually, it starts drying up when AF is on its way. So we shall see.


----------



## mzswizz

AF has officially arrived. Onto Clomid cd5-9, trigger shot & IUI.


----------



## SpudsMama

:hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Emma. At first I was totally bummed. But DH wants to use preseed during this cycle along with the IUI and also he goes in for his SA on thursday while he takes a break from work so we are determined to get a bfp. But we have agreed that if IUI conceives the first child and we have a rainbow baby, then the next time we ttc, we are going to try naturally instead of IUI etc.


----------



## lauraemily17

Big hugs hun :hugs: I really hope IUI works out for you.


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Laura. Im hoping it works as well. I think this is our last cycle before deployment that we can try.


----------



## shradha

Monae- Belated Happy birthday dear......boo to af

Patrice- cool pic( Avatar pic)!!!


----------



## mzswizz

shradha-thanks. That's the pic we took when dh and i was at the nerd theme new year's party.


----------



## mzswizz

Im cd2 and seems like this AF is not as heavy as my normal ones. Which is a good thing. Also, the cramping has went away. After calculating everything, Ive realized that this cycle is the last cycle we will be able to ttc with until DH returns home from deployment. So if i get a bfp then great!! DH will be back when im around 7 months pregnant but if im not, then im going to stop the Clomid and most likely go on a low dose birth control or the depo shot so i dont deal with my painful AFs while DH is away. This cycle, there will be no temping. I will just input when we dtd and when i get the trigger shot etc like i normally do..i just wont involve any temps. Also, we are going to purchase preseed the day of my follicle scan and hopefully trigger shot. Ive read the directions and instructions on how to use it so i am excited to try it. Also, DH is having his SA on Thursday. If the results come back great, then its timed intercourse after trigger shot, if not then its IUI. At first, I kept pushing IUI on him because I just want results right now but ive realized that I put him in a pressured state of mind and so i actually thought about everything and just relaxed and compromised. If this cycle fails then we have no other choice but to do the IUI. So im just hoping we get a result this time around because i think it would be awesome to be able to conceive naturally like we have done before. But we shall see.


----------



## mzswizz

Im on cd3. So in 2 days, i will be starting the Clomid. I have to call my doc to see if they put in rhe new redills for the Clomid so i can pick the prescription up today. Hopefully, this cycle just flys past quickly. In 9 days, i go in for my cd12 follicle scan and hopefully my trigger shot. Now the decision for what will happen after the teigger shot is undecided but i guess that will be figured out before the scan which will most likely occur on the 15th. In 3 days, dh goes in for his SA and in 2 days, he goes back to work. We may or may not have a chance in february so im hoping SOMETHING happens this cycle. It seems like every cycle that passes, my body is responding better to the Clomid. So thats the good thing about that. After this i get a 6 month break from ttc because of dh's deployment. Im going to use these 6 months to focus on me and clear my mind of the stress of ttc. Ive realized that now ttc has taken control over my life and im just ready to have a child. Its been a long time coming and every cycle that passes is another heart ache. I am just ready for change.


----------



## mzswizz

dh and I finally sat down and talked and we have came to the agreement to do the IUI :happydance: Im happy that he is giving it a chance.


----------



## mzswizz

Im cd4 and DH goes back to work tomorrow. DH's SA is on thursday so we have to refrain from dtd starting today. Next week will be my follicle scan. Also, tomorrow I start the Clomid again. During the follicle scan, I will let them know that we have decided to go through with the IUI. Im hoping this will be the cycle that brings forth a bfp. But of course, it is always a wait and see with the cycles. AF should be here on the 31st if i am not pregnant this cycle. So will be testing around that time.


----------



## lauraemily17

That's great that DH is on board with iui. I can understand it must be hard for a guy agreeing to it as it takes away their most important roles but it'll be worth it to conceive your rainbow baby. I had bloods taken today to check hormone levels to see what's causing us difficulties conceiving this time. Currently on month 9.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

I am new to this and I just want to start off by saying it has been a joy to hear all of you guys stories.

Just a little background on me: My name is Dee Dee, I'm 28yrs old and engaged to my highschool sweetheart. So last April me and my fiance moved in together (we were long distance) and a month later I found out we were expecting a on May 7th. It happened so damn fast. We were more than excited. I had an ankling I was preg because I would wake up in a puddle of sweat, very sore breast, cramping and brown discharge. Had my OB appt on May 14th to confirm pregnancy. During the appt the OB was concerned abt the spotting and advised us that worst case it is a threatened abortion .. well the spotting stop and the pregnancy was progressing beautifully.

Well at our 20 wk US we found out we were having a beautiful little girl. Mariah Brooklyn. But before we could get too excited we were advised I have a short cervix measuring at .8cm. Had to see a MFM doc right away. Long story short we lost our beautiful angel Sept 8th. Doctor said there was an infection from the bacteria B-strep (I believe that is the name). Now 3months later we are TTC **Fingers crossed**...HOPING FOR THAT BFP!


----------



## mzswizz

Laura-Hoping you get good news about your blood work. My sister didnt believe she could conceive her other two kids because she had unprotected sex for 7 years and nothing and then all of a sudden she has been getting pregnant with no problems now. She just recently had a m/c in November. And she is trying for baby #4. Hoping that you dont have to wait 7 years for something to happen though :hugs:

DeeDee-Welcome!! Im so sorry for your loss. Fxed you get that bfp you deserve. I am going through Clomid, trigger shot, IUI treatment this cycle.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Mzsswizz- thank you I appreciate that! I'm hoping that I will get that BFP this weekend!!! But I'm such a pessimist haha...

How long have you been trying? Have you lost any lil ones? I heard Clomid is really effective!


----------



## mzswizz

DeeDee-Yes, ive had a m/c. We have been trying for 4 years now for #1. And i didnt ov on Clomid alone so i have to do Clomid and trigger shot to force ov to happen.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

mzswizz said:


> DeeDee-Yes, ive had a m/c. We have been trying for 4 years now for #1. And i didnt ov on Clomid alone so i have to do Clomid and trigger shot to force ov to happen.

Oh sorry to hear about your loss...Wow 4yrs? I can only imagine how that feels. I lost my daughter 4 months ago and this void is unbearable at times. Is there a specific condition that you have? I have a short cervix :wacko: which will definitely cause issues with me carrying full term...sucks!


----------



## mzswizz

So far, the only complication i have is that i dont ovulate every month and my cycles were very irregular.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

mzswizz said:


> So far, the only complication i have is that i dont ovulate every month and my cycles were very irregular.

Oh ok...well hopefully the trigger shot will help and you will ovulate...I have my Fx'd for both of us!


----------



## mzswizz

The trigger shot has been helping me ovulate. I now have a 28 day cycle and since timed intercourse hasnt worked, now we get to try IUI. This is my 4th cycle on clomid and 3rd cycle with trigger shot.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

mzswizz said:


> The trigger shot has been helping me ovulate. I now have a 28 day cycle and since timed intercourse hasnt worked, now we get to try IUI. This is my 4th cycle on clomid and 3rd cycle with trigger shot.

So I just read up on IUI, it sounds like you will be preg in no time. The medical interventions that are available are amazing. The Clomid, trigger shot & IUI should def get you your BFP sooner than later


----------



## mzswizz

I hope so. It increases our chances and we are just hoping because my husband goes on deployment next month for 6 months so we have a time limit.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

mzswizz said:


> I hope so. It increases our chances and we are just hoping because my husband goes on deployment next month for 6 months so we have a time limit.

Oh yea you are definitely on a strict time limit...One of my friends got preg literally weeks before her husband was deployed. Hopefully you guys will have that success...


----------



## mzswizz

I hope so too. Its been a long journey just ttc #1.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Yea I can only imagine...it definitely sucks because some ppl will never suffer a loss smh...while we are here struggling to do the most natural god given ability :(


----------



## mzswizz

That is so true. I have been around alot of girls who have gotten pregnant, had abortions in the blink of the eye because they wanted to still be young etc and then afterwards they get pregnant instantly after and here I am...4 years later and still no luck.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

EXACTLY...ugh I see that every day and it doesn't make any sense. I have little cousins 20 and under popping out kids left and right. They can't even afford to provide for themselves and I just sit there in shake my head in ENVY, JEALOUSY & think to myself like ITS NOT FAIR...I just hold on to the thought that one day I will have a healthy baby!!


----------



## SpudsMama

Big hugs to you both, Patrice and MM! It *will* happen, I know it! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

DeeDee-Same here but just like you i have hope that one day it will happen and that is what keeps me motivated to keep going.

Emma-thanks. I know one day it will happen. Wishing it sooner than later :haha:

Well today im on cd5. DH goes in for his SA tomorrow. I started my Clomid today. And i dont know if its because my cycles are now medicated and monitored or my body is adjusting but ever since i got the 28 day cycles, my AFs have lasted around 4 days now. Which is better for me. Also, yesterday DH and I purchased the preseed. So atleast we get to try it after his SA tomorrow. All in all. Everything is going okay so far. Im anxious and excited about the IUI. DH is on board with the IUI because he now finally got an understanding on where i was coming from with timing etc. so now he is like you're right lets do the IUI. So im happy. Im even happier because he took it upon himself to go have a SA done. Hopefully we know the results before the IUI so we know how our chances are looking but i think DH's swimmers are good to go. Well thats it for me now.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Thank you SpudsMama, I appreciate your kind words!!

Mzswizz- sounds like you have a lot if positive going for you this cycle. I'm keeping my fingers crossed. If I'm not pregnant this time around then there's always not next month. If that's the case then we both will be in the running for February's BFP...AF is due Valetines Day, which will suck if it's negative. Fx'd


----------



## mzswizz

Im hoping we get our bfps this cycle! I might not have a chamce in february. Also, AF is due on the 31st of this month so im going to test around that time.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Yea I hope we do too...I'm due Friday so I guess I will be testing this weekend...ughhhh I'm so nervous. You know how ppl hate the two week wait? Not me I love it haha...I just hate seeing that BFN :(


----------



## mzswizz

i just hate when time slows down and im anxious to test :haha:


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Haha I know...I guess we'll just have to wait and see


----------



## mzswizz

Yes fxed for DeeDee.


----------



## BBWttc29

well Im not sure whats going to happen dh went to the urologist today because hehas been having issues with painful erections. he might have to have surgery and that could mean we may not be able to conceive im just praying that isnt the case. thats all thats keeping me from crying


----------



## Mariahs Mom

BBWttc29- I am sorry to hear that. It really sucks how random things come up and throws a wrench in plans while TTC...ugh I feel for u. Hopefully he does not have to have surgery! Fx'd for you


----------



## mzswizz

Monae-Im hoping your DH doesnt need the surgery. Hoping that there is another way to solve that issue. Ive actually was watching this show where a guy had painful erections and they were giving him injections and it worked. So maybe he doesnt need the surgery.


----------



## mzswizz

Im on cd6 today and earlier today, DH and I dropped off his sample for his SA. It was a success because we didnt have to come back they said everything was fine and we were good to go. Now, I just have to call my doc to let them know that DH turned in his sample for his SA and to see if i have to schedule my cd12 follicle scan. Usually, I just walk in but if they have an opening available on the 15th, I will just schedule. All in all, so far so good. Cant wait for DH's results. Also, this is my 2nd day on Clomid and already im starting to have slight cramping so im hoping its because there are follicles growing in there. Can't wait to see what's going to happen this cycle. Fxed, hoping and praying for the best.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

mzswizz said:


> Im on cd6 today and earlier today, DH and I dropped off his sample for his SA. It was a success because we didnt have to come back they said everything was fine and we were good to go. Now, I just have to call my doc to let them know that DH turned in his sample for his SA and to see if i have to schedule my cd12 follicle scan. Usually, I just walk in but if they have an opening available on the 15th, I will just schedule. All in all, so far so good. Cant wait for DH's results. Also, this is my 2nd day on Clomid and already im starting to have slight cramping so im hoping its because there are follicles growing in there. Can't wait to see what's going to happen this cycle. Fxed, hoping and praying for the best.

I'm glad that everything is going well so far. Seems like the stars are aligning for you. I hope the cramping is because the Clomid is stimulating the Follicles...What results are you guys waiting for?


----------



## mzswizz

We are awaiting for the results of his semen analysis. He turned in his sample today so hoping we here something by next week. And im thinking about asking my doc about doing 2 IUIs this time instead of just trying one. Even though im pretty sure that the 1st one will be in perfect timing, i just want to cover my bases.


----------



## BBWttc29

I hope so too. He gets priapism and has to have his penis detained hoping to get some solutions soon


----------



## Mariahs Mom

mzswizz said:


> We are awaiting for the results of his semen analysis. He turned in his sample today so hoping we here something by next week. And im thinking about asking my doc about doing 2 IUIs this time instead of just trying one. Even though im pretty sure that the 1st one will be in perfect timing, i just want to cover my bases.

Oh ok...Yea I would definitely want to do too just to increase the chances. Why not, What's the harm?!?! I hope that it works. You deserve this. 4yrs is long enough for you to wait :thumbup: :baby:


----------



## mzswizz

Monae-fxed for you two. Hoping you guys gets answers.

Deedee-i was thinking about it but when i researched, they always say that the 2nd iui always has less sperm count and also it is usually timed to late so i dont know. Im on the fence but thats something to talk to dh about because i dont want him to be pressured to do it. I mean it was already hard to get him to do the iui.


----------



## mzswizz

Im cd7 today and it seems like ever since i started Clomid, my cycle has been flying by which is a good thing . Our plan of action this cycle is preseed and dtd on cd11, cd12 scan and trigger shot (no sex), cd13 iui and dtd with preseed afterwards. So therefore our bases are covered for before and after trigger shot. :thumbup: im hoping it really works this time but we shall see when the time comes. Hoping im ending this month with a bfp. Our anniversary is coming up. It will mark 8 years we have been together on february 18th and on july 25th, it will mark 5 years we have been married. Time really does fly. But unfortunately dh will not be here to experience neither with me. But im going to make the best out of it.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

I see what you're saying...Like you said its worth talking to the doctor abt it. I think that the trigger shot is definitely going to help you out this month. It sounds like will be getting that BFP by the end of the month. That would be a good anniversary present, even if your hubby is deployed. This year makes me and my fiancé's 12th year together...

AFM- So just an update for me. I am on CD 33 (AF should be due today) and I woke up this morning feeling so weird. My body is hot to touch, my fiancé thought I was running a fever, my stomach feels weird and I'm sore. Feels like a flu/cold. I hope that's a good sign. Last time I was preg, before I confirmed it, my allergies/sinuses were horrible. I haven't tested yet AT ALL. I'm too scared to get that BFN :(


----------



## mzswizz

DeeDee-I think you should wait until tomorrow therefore if you test atleast AF will be late.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Yea I told my fiancé that if it doesn't come this weekend then Sunday or Monday will be the test day...I'm so scared


----------



## mzswizz

I have my fxed for you DeeDee


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Ok so an update...So I'm trying not to get too excited but with my last pregnancy, the day AF was due, I was cramping but no blood. So today I'm having cramping and no blood. This made me suspicious last time because I NEVER have cramping until after AF has begun and The only other time was when I got my BFP...I really hope this is a good sign and not my body playing tricks!!! Fx'd


----------



## mzswizz

Fxed that it means you're pregnant.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Thanx I hope it means that too...I'm so scared it's just my mind/body playing tricks on me...


----------



## mzswizz

Im hoping its not though. Hoping its a bfp in the midst.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Me too...I will be taking the test first thing in the morning...U will know when I know lol


----------



## mzswizz

DeeDee-I cant wait!! Fxed for you!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Mzswizz-- so I gave in and tested tonight and............IM PREGNANT!!! I'm in complete shock!!!!


----------



## mzswizz

yay omg congrats DeeDee!! I knew this was a lucky thread! Do you have any pics of the test? Im hoping im not that far away from a bfp.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

mzswizz said:


> yay omg congrats DeeDee!! I knew this was a lucky thread! Do you have any pics of the test? Im hoping im not that far away from a bfp.

Omg thanks I can't believe it....omg omg omg...This going to be our month.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mzswizz

Lovely lines DeeDee. Im hoping this month is our month. It will be nice to have a bump buddy. But we shall see 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Yes I will definitely be your bump buddy...I'm excited to see what happens in 2-3 weeks!!!!!


----------



## mzswizz

Same here this cycle is the make or break cycle.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Oh yea it is....but you are doing all the necessary things to get that BFP this month...Fx'd for u


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks DeeDee. My DH was just talking about this cycle with me. We were talking about doing either 1 or 2 IUI's etc. We realized that 1 should be enough because the 2nd one which would be between 36 hours etc, might be too late and might occur AFTER i ovulate so we are just going to dtd and use preseed and then skip a day, then do the IUI, then have sex same day of IUI with preseed and continue every day after for atleast 3-4 days past ov just to cover our bases.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Yea I agree, one should be enough especially if the second one may be too late...The plan that u guys have in place sounds like it will def get the job done. The iIUI and the trigger shot should definitely get you that BFP. It's like a fool proof system...


----------



## mzswizz

I hope so but at the same time i get nervous because i went to my worst enemy (google :haha: ) and read that some women didnt get their bfp until 2-3 IUI cycles later and some do get a bfp the first time. So its like a hit or miss when it comes to those. But im going to pray, keep my fxed and hope for the best. Think positive, pee positive, have a positive test :thumbup:


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Google is the devil haha...it makes me doubt myself all the time...but it does make sense, every woman is different so who knows. All we can do is remain positive because we don't know what is in our future (unfortunately)...but I'm trying to stay positive too and not get so consumed bat what happened during my last pregnancy...u def have a buddy to go thru this journey with!!


----------



## mzswizz

In 5 more days, i will be going in for the scan so im excited about that. And i was also thinking the same thing, every woman is different so you never know. Also, i try to remain positive through out this hoping for the best. I am still getting cramps on and off on my left side. I think my left ovary usually is the 1 with the most follicles. Even though both sides usually produce follicles. Hoping this is a good sign for us.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

This cycle is flying by so far, only 5 more days!!!!...that's good that you can gel your left ovary cramping. Sounds promising to me...We gotta stay positive because that's all we have to hold on to...


----------



## mzswizz

Yep, 4 more days before my follicle scan. So im pretty excited. Im really hoping this time we have multiple mature follicles. Because at least our chances will increase even if only 1 egg gets fertilized. Im just hoping a bfp comes through this cycle.

im cd8 today and tomorrow is the last day I take the Clomid pill. Im anxious to try the preseed and to do the whole IUI procedure. I've realized that the prenatal vitamins is really helping my cm. Also, i have been drinking more water. Im trying to increase the chances of conceiving as much as possible this cycle. Im hoping this cycle is the cycle we conceive. The time is going by quickly but at the same time it reminds me that DH is getting closer to his deployment date. To keep me occupied, my friends are flying in around march so they can hang out for awhile while dh is away. So atleast I will have my old friends here even if im pregnant. So we shall see what happens this cycle.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

mzswizz said:


> Yep, 4 more days before my follicle scan. So im pretty excited. Im really hoping this time we have multiple mature follicles. Because at least our chances will increase even if only 1 egg gets fertilized. Im just hoping a bfp comes through this cycle.
> 
> im cd8 today and tomorrow is the last day I take the Clomid pill. Im anxious to try the preseed and to do the whole IUI procedure. I've realized that the prenatal vitamins is really helping my cm. Also, i have been drinking more water. Im trying to increase the chances of conceiving as much as possible this cycle. Im hoping this cycle is the cycle we conceive. The time is going by quickly but at the same time it reminds me that DH is getting closer to his deployment date. To keep me occupied, my friends are flying in around march so they can hang out for awhile while dh is away. So atleast I will have my old friends here even if im pregnant. So we shall see what happens this cycle.

Oh that's good that your friends will be there in March to keep you company. At a time like that I definitely appreciate my friends and family. I know Finding out if you're preg is going to be bittersweet because that means that your husband is leaving :cry:

It would be crazy if you do have multiple mature follicles and it gives you multiples :baby::baby: !!!!!!!!!!! I really have a good feeling abt this cycle for you. I heard the preseed was really helpful.


----------



## mzswizz

Its funny because my dh doesnt mind having multiples. He says that would be better for us. But we shall see. Im feeling good about this cycle. My brain is just overdoing researching though. But i think once i go to my follicle scan, then i will be less stressed.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Lol yea multiples would be cool...it would be a lot but good....I have a good feeling abt your cycle too


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks. We shall see whats in store.


----------



## mzswizz

today is cd9. I took my last Clomid pill today :thumbup: Now I just have to wait until Wednesday for my follicle scan. Tomorrow, i have to call my doc to see if i can schedule the IUI or if i just come in as a walk in. Hopefully, i can schedule because dh will already be on base because he will be at work. So im hoping they give us a good time. But other than that, dh and i were just planning on how the bills will be getting paid etc when he leaves for deployment and how much money to put aside for me and the groceries etc. DH thinks he is leaving on the 12th so i still got some time with him which is good. And also, we might be able to have a chance next month if it doesnt happen this month so we shall see.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Oh that'll be cool that you will have a shot next cycle as well...it's funny how things work themselves out!!!...so you'll be getting the scan and IUI this week??? Wow it's going to be a good week ...let me know what they say when you call tomorrow!


----------



## mzswizz

I will definitely let you know. And yes my scan is this week on Wednesday and hopefully that means i get the trigger shot and then thursday come back for the IUI.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Cool cool cool...I can't wait to hear how it goes...

This is literally our 1st serious month of TTC and I am shocked I'm pregnant so fast. Well I really shouldn't be because my last preg I only tried one month and became pregnant. I guess DH & I are very fertile haha...I'm just trying to remain positive and not think that history will repeat itself. I have never had a miscarriage (first one terminated at 10-11wks and the second one was premature at 24wks) but I can't help but to think that it may happen because maybe I'm just one of those women who will not have a child but spend my life trying 

But I will try my best to remain positive. I mean so far this one is starting off better than the last. My last preg immediately started wit cramping (almost everyday for 6 months) & spotting for a long time. So because none of that is going on then that must be a good sign I hope...I'm just so in my head right now...UGGGGGHHHHHHHH


----------



## mzswizz

Yes that is sounding good for you. And because of your previous history, are your docs looking into preventative care during your pregnancy? And i've had a m/c and now its like been trying 4 years and no luck yet so hopefully I will be pregnant either this month or next month.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

I hope so too...I will never understand why something so natural for us, is so complicated to some of us...I hope this month or next month is your time...

Yes my MFM doc had a whole plan. I have to get progesterone shots on a weekly basis starting early on. Then at 14wks I will have to get a cerclage, then on top of that I have to have weekly scans to make sure my cervix does not shorten like it did last time. Plus, on top of all this I will have to be monitored because the bacteria B Strep caused an infection in my uterus which triggered my labor in September. So if that gets too high like last time I will have to be on antibiotics...UGGGGHHHHHHH


----------



## mzswizz

Yes, i never thought it would be so complicated to conceive. And wow sounds like they have you on a very good plan. Im thinking this will be your rainbow baby. Even though it sucks you have to go through all of the medical stress, in the long run it will be worth it.:hugs:


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Thanx I really needed to hear that :)...now let me get over myself and count my blessings haha...

You're up next!!!


----------



## mzswizz

DeeDee-I hope so!!!

Im on cd10 today an my appt is in 2 days :happydance: I called the doc and they said they dont schedule the IUIs they usually just let them come in as walk ins. So dh and i want to go in when they first open so he has a chance to get in and be done and be able to go back to work. Nothing else to report other than we will start using preseed tomorrow. :thumbup: Hoping this cycle really is the cycle. Only time will tell.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Oh that's cool that u don't have to make an appt. that should make having the scan and IUI on the same day easier. These 2 days will fly by...


----------



## mzswizz

Yes because i already scheduled for the scan at 11am tomorrow so if all is well...I will get my trigger shot tomorrow and then I come in the following morning to do the IUI. How's the pregnancy going?

Im on cd11 today and tomorrow i go in for my follicle scan :thumbup: Today is the day that DH and I try the preseed and then refrain from sex tomorrow and after the trigger shot tomorrow, the following day i have the IUI and then we dtd with preseed after that. So our plan is finally in action. Feels good to know now that we are sooooo close to the scan, trigger shot and IUI. Makes time go by faster. We plan on doing the IUI around 8-9am :thumbup: So anxious about that. Also, last night i had a dream. It was about me being in the bathroom, i took a test and it was the cb plus test that i used before. It came back positive. We called my doc and made an appt. Then the dream fast forwarded to dh and i being at the doc appt and the nurse said congratulations we finally are pregnant and we were just talking about dh's SA results etc. It was so surreal. Hoping it comes true. Just have to have a little more patience to get me through these 2 weeks. DH hid my hpt so it wont be hard to go without testing :haha:


----------



## Mariahs Mom

mzswizz said:


> Yes because i already scheduled for the scan at 11am tomorrow so if all is well...I will get my trigger shot tomorrow and then I come in the following morning to do the IUI. How's the pregnancy going?
> 
> Im on cd11 today and tomorrow i go in for my follicle scan :thumbup: Today is the day that DH and I try the preseed and then refrain from sex tomorrow and after the trigger shot tomorrow, the following day i have the IUI and then we dtd with preseed after that. So our plan is finally in action. Feels good to know now that we are sooooo close to the scan, trigger shot and IUI. Makes time go by faster. We plan on doing the IUI around 8-9am :thumbup: So anxious about that. Also, last night i had a dream. It was about me being in the bathroom, i took a test and it was the cb plus test that i used before. It came back positive. We called my doc and made an appt. Then the dream fast forwarded to dh and i being at the doc appt and the nurse said congratulations we finally are pregnant and we were just talking about dh's SA results etc. It was so surreal. Hoping it comes true. Just have to have a little more patience to get me through these 2 weeks. DH hid my hpt so it wont be hard to go without testing :haha:

Tomorrow is def the big day for u guys to see those healthy mature Follicles :thumbup: ...I know you are excited that you can start this plan. Sometimes TTC is less stressful than being pregnant lol. I'm just excited that tomorrow will be the start of this cycles journey and with A LOT of medical help that should deal the deal. 

That dream sounds promising. I had a dream the night before I found out abt my first pregnancy and another dream the night before this pregnancy! I've always been really in tune with my gut and feelings, so I say that's always a good sign. Hopefully this dream is an indication of the BFP that will come at the end of month. 

Oh and I never test early haha I'm always too scared so I try to wait as long as I can. I want to at least miss my period. I heard that Chemical Pregnancies are usually detected before AF and will abort themselves in disguise as a late period. So I always make a point to miss it before I test...I'm such a pessimist and think the worst :nope::dohh: haha

My pregnancy is going well so far, it's almost scary haha...I don't have any spotting or cramping which I consistently had with my last preg. The doctor said it was a threatened miscarriage, but I did carry until 6 months. That pregnancy has ruined me haha I'm like this is too good to be Tru. :nope:


----------



## mzswizz

I hope so too. Im jus waiting to see what happens.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Sooooooo my due date is the same week that I lost my angel Mariah ...I confirmed this preg 3 days before she would've been due! ....is this creepy or a blessing?!?!


----------



## mzswizz

I take that as a blessing.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Cool, I will take it as a blessing!

Sooooo today is the big day. Let me know how it goes.


----------



## mzswizz

I just realized that your angel daughter's first name was the name i would've given my daughter as her middle name :cloud9: But we shall see how this cycle goes first.

Today is cd12 and also today is my follicle scan :happydance: I got to leave out here around 10am so in 3 hours, I will be heading to my appt. Well thats after i drop my friend off to her appt. Im hoping to get good news during the follicle scan. Hoping for 2 or more follies to be labeled as mature. Last night, dh and i finally tried the preseed. I wanted him to be a part of this process in every step of the way. So i was able to put the lubricant inside the applicator for him and then i laid down and let him insert the preseed vaginally. I think it made DH feel good because he was helping out. I must say the preseed is amazing!! I see why women get pregnant afterwards :haha: His semen usually comes out somewhat even after laying down for 15 mins but this time, nothing came out. Only some of the lubricant :thumbup: So now we have to refrain from sex today and then IUI tomorrow :happydance: Im really hoping that this cycle is our bfp cycle. But will have 2 weeks to find out..even though im pretty sure i will be testing before im 14dpo :haha:


----------



## Mariahs Mom

mzswizz said:


> I just realized that your angel daughter's first name was the name i would've given my daughter as her middle name :cloud9: But we shall see how this cycle goes first.
> 
> Today is cd12 and also today is my follicle scan :happydance: I got to leave out here around 10am so in 3 hours, I will be heading to my appt. Well thats after i drop my friend off to her appt. Im hoping to get good news during the follicle scan. Hoping for 2 or more follies to be labeled as mature. Last night, dh and i finally tried the preseed. I wanted him to be a part of this process in every step of the way. So i was able to put the lubricant inside the applicator for him and then i laid down and let him insert the preseed vaginally. I think it made DH feel good because he was helping out. I must say the preseed is amazing!! I see why women get pregnant afterwards :haha: His semen usually comes out somewhat even after laying down for 15 mins but this time, nothing came out. Only some of the lubricant :thumbup: So now we have to refrain from sex today and then IUI tomorrow :happydance: Im really hoping that this cycle is our bfp cycle. But will have 2 weeks to find out..even though im pretty sure i will be testing before im 14dpo :haha:

Aww wow, that is a crazy coincidence that our daughters would've had a similar name...

Sounds like you guys really like the preseed :haha: that's good that it seems like all his little troopers are determined to find that egg. I can't wait to hear how the appt goes!!


----------



## mzswizz

yes i love the preseed. it can hold those swimmers in place to go to the egg :haha:

my scan went great. I ended up with 7 follies :saywhat: They were all in my left ovary which would makes sense on why i have been cramping on my left side :dohh: My doc says looks like we've got an octomom on our hands :haha: But he was thinking that either 1 or 2 may release but he said but then again they all might release so who knows. I did get my trigger shot today at 12:45ish and DH and I will be going in tomorrow at 7:30am to do the IUI. My doc told me i can come in at 7:30am :thumbup: Also, he will tell dh his SA results. So fxed that this month is a bfp. Everyone keeps saying this cycle is my cycle...even my friends here and i am realllllyyyy hoping and praying right along with them that this is it. I asked the doc how long does the trigger usually lasts and he said around 7-10 days and you should ovulate within 36 hours no later. So let's see what happens. Already i am cramping so that's a good sign meaning the trigger shot has been absorbed very well. Hoping this is the month.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

WHOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAA 7????? Get out of here! That is the best news ever. I'm soooooo excited right now lol...the more that drop, the merrier!!!! Everyone is right, this should definitely be your month. I def have my Fx'd for u...


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks DeeDee!!! We will be doing the IUI tomorrow so fxed that this cycle is it.


----------



## mzswizz

I am on cd13 today. I just made it home from the IUI procedure. DH stayed with me through out the whole process :cloud9: They were able to inseminate 2 syringes worth of DH's sperm :thumbup: We also received his results for his SA which came out great. My doc said that 40 million is considered the normal amount of semen and dh had a count of 88 million :happydance: He was reading off everything to us and he said that all his results came back above normal :happydance: So i was really excited to do the IUI. I have been cramping during and after the procedure which he said was completely normal. Also, i had to sign the consent form for him to do the IUI. I laid in the room for 45 mins and then we came home. I did notice a little spotting but I heard that is normal also. During the car ride, I started cramping in my left ovary again so maybe we were just in time because im thinking i might ovulate today. Well, DH wants to test on the 30th but i may or may not try to sneak and test a little earlier than that :blush: But we shall see. Tomorrow marks 1dpiui for me. Im excited and cant wait to see if we conceived this cycle. Now the tww begins :happydance:


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Sounds like the appt went better than WELL..,it went great. Everything is going in your favor this month. Your DH sperm count is amazing and promising!! I'm so excited for you! You are testing the same day as my first appt, so hopefully we will both have good news that day. 

The cramping is promising, especially since it sounds like your doc thinks that is an indication that it's working. Hopefully you will conceive this week. The TWW is the WORST lol...I can't wait to see what happens...


----------



## mzswizz

The cramping has subsided now. Now im just extremely tired. DH and I were amazed at his sperm count. When i told my mom about it she said oh yes you two are definitely going to have a lot of kids :haha: I hope so. My doc was talking to us about IVF if the IUIs dont work. I talked to DH about it and he was saying if we have to do IVF, then we will do it. And that was a shock to me because i didnt think he would go for it. But im hoping we dont have to get to that point. Im hoping this first cycle we conceive. And im hoping we both get good news on the 30th! Cant wait!


----------



## SpudsMama

Wow Patrice, that is a really impressive sperm count! :haha: I have a very good feeling for you this cycle :hugs:

And a big congrats to MM!! :happydance:


----------



## mzswizz

Me too. Hoping this IUI is just what we needed. And i noticed the new tickers. You had another LO?


----------



## SpudsMama

Noooo :haha: Archie is my OH's little boy :)


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Yup can't wait!!! IVF may be a good option if this doesn't work but I'm sure the IUI will be enough!


----------



## mzswizz

Emma-i am soo late with this one. I didnt even know you were in a relationship!!:dohh:

Deedee-im hoping the IUI is good enough for us.


----------



## SpudsMama

Ah, all of the gossip is in my journal :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Will be going through your journal.


----------



## mzswizz

How is everyone?

Im 1 dpo/dpiui today :happydance: the tww officially beings. The only time i delt cramping was yesterday when we were heading home and that was from the left ovary side. Im thinking that we caught ovulation just in time because i feel like it may have happened 1 hour after the procedure so if thats true, then we may have caught the egg. Fxed we did. No cramps or spotting today. I cant wait until the 30th to test. Even though, im pretty sure im going to test earlier than that. Also, i have a consultation on february 3rd with the surgeon to check about the whole bulge situation. I was thinking it couldve been another hernia but it has never came back at all. So i have no clue what that was about at all. But all is well over here. Just patiently waiting and going to try not to symptom spot starting around 6dpo. So we shall see.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Hey, I'm good...my sinuses are KILLING ME but other than that I am fine. 

So now you are in the TWW?!?! The most stressful and interesting time of our cycles. But I tend to feel like it is a time for me to breath lol. I'm sure that you guys did everything right so now it's time for god to take control and see where he takes you guys. After what happened to my daughter I have to believe he has a plan. So I know that he has something good in store for you guys...


----------



## mzswizz

Yes im excited about the tww. Im going to dtd today just in case but im pretty sure i o'd yesterday. All i can do now is sit back and relax and see what happens.


----------



## mzswizz

Today im 2dpo/dpiui. DH and I just woke up. Earlier we had to take our friends to the airport which is a 2 hr drive (4 hr round trip drive). Since last night, I have been cramping and having pressure in my uterus. But other than that, nothing new really. Just waiting to test. I have bought a test and will test in 8 days so excited about that.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

i know that u cant wait to test....im excited for u lol...these 2 weeks are prob going to fly by


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah i hope they do.


----------



## mzswizz

Im 3dpo/dpiui today. Time seems to be flying by now. I just have to make it through this week and then its testing time. Fxed its a bfp at the end of this cycle but you never know whats in store. So patiently waiting to see what is going to happen. Other than that i have been having the cramping and pressure feeling. And also headaches. But other than that, i am doing good.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Fx'd for u...can wait till the 30th so we both can get some good news


----------



## mzswizz

Im testing on the 27th and then again on the 30th. So i can see if there is a line on the 27th...if it will be darker or lighter or no line at all on the 30th. AF is due on the 31st.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

mzswizz said:


> Im testing on the 27th and then again on the 30th. So i can see if there is a line on the 27th...if it will be darker or lighter or no line at all on the 30th. AF is due on the 31st.

Ok cool...sounds like a plan to me. The 27th is right around the corner


----------



## mzswizz

well now my plan changed to testing on the 26th, 27th, and the 30th.

Im 4dpo/dpiui already. Even though I have been feeling as if time is going by slowly, it actually has been going by pretty quickly. Usually, the tww seems like forever but in 6 days, I will be testing :happydance: So technically time is going by rather quickly. I have been cramping through out the day. Im hoping this means a bfp in the midst but since this is my 1st IUI, im thinking i will probably cramp through the tww and also the trigger shot causes cramping so that's why i cant really symptom spot because the trigger shot gives me the symptoms. In 5 days, the trigger shot should be out of my system. But we shall see how this cycle goes. I just been on youtube looking at success stories for IUI first cycle. Im just trying to stay positive about this cycle.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

I can't wait for this BFP of yours!!!!!!!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks DeeDee! How's the pregnancy?

Cant believe already I am 5dpo/dpiui. Time is just ticking away. I have been having the worst pressure in my uterus and nausea since yesterday. Not putting it to be pregnancy related because im only 5dpo/dpiui. In 5 more days i get to test so the countdown is getting shorter in days :thumbup: Nothing else to report. Oh and i start my school work again tomorrow because my coding handbook should be delivered by tomorrow :happydance: Finally, I will be able to focus on something other than the tww.


----------



## BBWttc29

Im thinking of leaving BnB because of all dhs issues we are unable to ttc right now


----------



## mzswizz

oh no Monae!!! Well if you ever decide to come back on, we are here. Sometimes, you will be surprised what a ttc break will do. Hoping for the best for you two.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

mzswizz said:


> Thanks DeeDee! How's the pregnancy?
> 
> Cant believe already I am 5dpo/dpiui. Time is just ticking away. I have been having the worst pressure in my uterus and nausea since yesterday. Not putting it to be pregnancy related because im only 5dpo/dpiui. In 5 more days i get to test so the countdown is getting shorter in days :thumbup: Nothing else to report. Oh and i start my school work again tomorrow because my coding handbook should be delivered by tomorrow :happydance: Finally, I will be able to focus on something other than the tww.

hey...my pregnancy is going great so far. the only thing are my sinuses :growlmad: i wake up everyday with a crazy headache, stuffy nose and sore throat. i am just counting down the days until MS kicks in lol

YESSSSS time is flying by and this sunday you will be testing. i cant wait :happydance::happydance: ......so your doctor say the pressure and nausea is normal? maybe this is a good sign :winkwink: ...at least you have your school work to keep u busy. during my tww it was christmas and New Years plus i was in Vegas. Soooooo it flew by lol


----------



## mzswizz

That is great! I wish i had trips to go on to make the tww fly by :haha: glad your pregnancy is going smoothly.

Im 6dpo/dpiui today. I woke up feeling horrible. My nose was stuffy, i felt like i was burning up and when i took my temp orally, it was 98.1, and also i felt very nauseous. I dont know what was going on when i first woke up. I also have a headache. The feeling of being hot went away but i still feel nauseous really bad. My uterus stills feels sore/pressure. When dh and i dtd yesterday, it hurt in certain positions. DH says that the inside felt like i would be spotting soon. He said it had the lining shedding feeling. And every time he felt my insides change, i always knew that AF wasnt far because thats the same texture he can feel becore AF actually shows. But when i told him i was only 5dpo/dpiui, he told me then it cant be AF because its too early. Well atleast he does listen to me when i talk cycles etc with him. As far as spotting goes, i havent had any spotting. Just my uterus/lower abdominal area feels sore to the touch. Dont know what causes that. But cant believe im pretty much halfway through the tww wait already :thumbup: I suppose to get my school textbook today so atleast that will keep me occupied until i test on the 27th. Ive decided to just stick with my original plan and test on the 27th and the 30th. We should see how it goes. Its only 5 more days til testing. Atleast thats better than 10 or more days to testing. So patiently awaiting a bfp. Fxed this is the cycle.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

mzswizz said:


> That is great! I wish i had trips to go on to make the tww fly by :haha: glad your pregnancy is going smoothly.
> 
> Im 6dpo/dpiui today. I woke up feeling horrible. My nose was stuffy, i felt like i was burning up and when i took my temp orally, it was 98.1, and also i felt very nauseous. I dont know what was going on when i first woke up. I also have a headache. The feeling of being hot went away but i still feel nauseous really bad. My uterus stills feels sore/pressure. When dh and i dtd yesterday, it hurt in certain positions. DH says that the inside felt like i would be spotting soon. He said it had the lining shedding feeling. And every time he felt my insides change, i always knew that AF wasnt far because thats the same texture he can feel becore AF actually shows. But when i told him i was only 5dpo/dpiui, he told me then it cant be AF because its too early. Well atleast he does listen to me when i talk cycles etc with him. As far as spotting goes, i havent had any spotting. Just my uterus/lower abdominal area feels sore to the touch. Dont know what causes that. But cant believe im pretty much halfway through the tww wait already :thumbup: I suppose to get my school textbook today so atleast that will keep me occupied until i test on the 27th. Ive decided to just stick with my original plan and test on the 27th and the 30th. We should see how it goes. Its only 5 more days til testing. Atleast thats better than 10 or more days to testing. So patiently awaiting a bfp. Fxed this is the cycle.

Thanks...yea I'm glad I had all those distractions during my TWW lol...

All your symptoms sound like there is a lot going on down there. I def hope this is a good sign. I know your are only 6dpo but hey who knows. Did your doctor say that the trigger shot/IUI could make ur period come earlier? If not, then I think you guys are ok! Sounds like your uterus is in hormonal overdrive haha...maybe it's gearing up to support that baby. I know for me, hot flashes are always a good sign. I would be burning up but no fever. It's happening to me everyday throughout the day...I'm really hoping these are all indicators of a BFP :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mzswizz

Well with the trigger shot, it has made my cycles to be now every 28 days. The trigger shot's job is to force me to ovulate within 24-36 hours after the shot. So im hoping this is a good thing.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

mzswizz said:


> Well with the trigger shot, it has made my cycles to be now every 28 days. The trigger shot's job is to force me to ovulate within 24-36 hours after the shot. So im hoping this is a good thing.

Fx'd that you guys caught that egg...


----------



## mzswizz

I hope so too. Im ready for a bfp.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Today is such a rough day for me, emotionally. Every time I think abt the new baby I just want to break down crying. It makes me think of my little girl that I lost in Sept. It's so hard to embrace the joy from this pregnancy because all I can think abt is how I felt the day I delivered my baby Mariah and I had to say good bye. Don't get me wrong I am SOOOOOOO excited to be pregnant. I just never realized how hard it would be to move forward after saying goodbye. The day I lost her, I felt her kicking on the day to the hospital. Who knew that would be the last time I would see her...UGHHHHH...I will never understand why god needed her soo soon but I miss her! I wish she could've at least experienced me and knew how much I loved her.

Sorry for the rant! I'm just an emotional wreck today


----------



## mzswizz

I totally understand what you are talking about. Its going to take time to get over that. But hopefully you will see brighter days. Think of it this way, Mariah gave her life to your new bundle of joy.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Thank you SOOO much. I never thought of it that way. It's definitely a blessing. Grief is the craziest emotion EVER. It can shake your whole world!


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah i know. And no problem...im here to help whenever you need it.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Thanks...same here...


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks. I finally got my school textbook.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

That's good...now you have a distraction...lol...7dpo tomorrow already!!


----------



## mzswizz

yes i cant believe time is going by so fast.


----------



## BBWttc29

he went to the urologist today and he has to have surgery has to have a shunt put in and after the surgery he may or may not be able to get an erection. so im still in shock


----------



## mzswizz

wow that is crazy. hoping he is able t oget an erection afterwards. maybe the surgery is just what you two needed to conceive. the docs will always give you a heads up on the negative outcomes just so you know the risk, but im hoping nothing goes wrong and that you two wont have to stop ttc.


----------



## mzswizz

Im finally halfway through my cycle at 7dpo/7dpiui today :thumbup: well, i have been back to doing my school work since last night and i must say that this school work is definitely going to pass the time of my cycle. I woke up with a headache and a toothache. And some dull cramping around my left ovary side but other than that nothing major. Well thats all i have as an update for right now.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Only 3 more days until you start testing, right? And yes school work always makes time fly by lol


----------



## mzswizz

I have 4 more dats. Going to start testing on the 27th


----------



## Mariahs Mom

ugh so today i have dull cramping, NO bleeding at all. I know doctors say that this is normal throughout preg but everything scares me now haha...I've been told that I should only be concerned if im bleeding....Maybe im just overreacting lol...


----------



## mzswizz

Yes i woudnt be worried. As long as you arent having heavy bleeding along with the cramping, you should be fine.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Yea you're right....had a long talk with DH, shed some tears and now I'm fine lol...I think I was jus an emotional wreck, but I'm good now...Thanks


----------



## mzswizz

its just the hormones getting to you :haha: I think you should be fine.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

lol yea im just tripping


----------



## mzswizz

Ive been having cramping on and off today and no spotting as of yet. Why im looking for spotting, because thats what i had the last time i was pregnant. But im pretty sure no spotting does not mean im not pregnant also. So only time will tell.


----------



## mzswizz

Today im 8dpo/dpiui. I told dh yesterday that i feel like this cycle will be a bfn because im going through the same wxact symptoms i was going through the other times where i thought i was pregnant. So im feeling like im out. Im pretty sure the 10dpo/dpiui test will either be completely negative or have a faint line. If i test again after and it doesnt get darker, then i know it was the trigger but of it does get darker, then its a bfp. And if its negative then onto the ttc break i go. So we shall see. Even though im hoping for the best. I just feel that im out.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Aww don't count yourself out. This time around I had NONE of the same symptoms that I had last preg. I had no cramping, no spotting or anything. My symptoms don't show until I miss AF....Like they say, every preg is different....The only thing that tipper me off was my allergies acting up....Don't count yourself out AT ALL. I counted myself out and then I got my BFP...Fx'd!!!!!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Mariah!! Makes me feel better.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

So it has begun...My morning sickness has begun. I kinda felt it yesterday. Then last night lying in the bed but I figured it was my prenatal pills. But now that I'm in the supermarket I feel nauseous! It's like a bittersweet sign lol. I'm glad because that usually means things are progressing well, on the other hand, I just don't want to barf on someone haha


----------



## mzswizz

Hopefully you can make it through the supermarket. glad things are progressing.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Yea I'm good now...home now just working (I work from home) which comes in handy when Morning Sickness kicks in...

How are you feeling? How is school?


----------



## mzswizz

im feeling crampy and school is a headache so far. Im stuck on this one scenario but hopefully i will get pass it.


----------



## lauraemily17

I hope you're wrong and this is it for you. It does tend to be the months where people are most sure they're not pregnant that it turns out that they are. The first ever month I conceived I was so certain AF was about to arrive I went out and bought tampons!! :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Yes, i already bought a pack of pads :haha: I bought another .88 walmart test so will be testing on the 26th, 27th and the 30th. So 2 more days before testing.


----------



## mzswizz

Well im 9dpo/dpiui today and i couldnt resist the urge to wait to poas :blush: I should be 10dpt and usually when i test when its around 10dpt or more, before it automatically looks negative until it dries and then i may or may not see a line. But this time, the minute my urine ran across the test line area, i saw a test line come up and then it kind of faded and then i saw the control line. Its very very faint. I had to inverted the pics in order for you ladies to see the lines. Will be testing again on monday to see if it gets darker or lighter. Really hoping this still isnt the trigger shot. What do you ladies think?
 



Attached Files:







photo 1 (1).jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 1









photo 2 (1).jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 1









photo1(1)-inverted.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 0









photo1(2)-inverted.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Omg my phone is do dumb. I can never see a pic closely ugh...I really hope this is your BFP cycle...if u seen the line I believe you!!!!!! Does the trigger shot creat false positives?


----------



## mzswizz

yes the trigger shot creates false positives. The trigger shot is pretty much hcg injection.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Ugh...Well in 2 more days we will have a better idea....Fx'd


----------



## mzswizz

yeah hoping they get darker. If not, then i know it was the trigger.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

I'm sure it will get darker...


----------



## lauraemily17

I can see the line in all pics. I really hope it gets darker :hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

thanks ladies. im at 10 days past trigger. My doc said within 7-10 days, the trigger should be out my system but we shall see what monday's test says.


----------



## TryingNumber1

I am new to charting and here. My chart is confusing =O. Can anyone take a look at it and let me know what you think??? Thank you! =D we tried to TTC last year for about 8 months. Now we are trying again and this is our first cycle. https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3fa130


----------



## Mariahs Mom

mzswizz said:


> thanks ladies. im at 10 days past trigger. My doc said within 7-10 days, the trigger should be out my system but we shall see what monday's test says.

OMG this is good news to me....im soooooo excited :happydance:


----------



## TryingNumber1

I see lines! Those are known for bleeding or have false positives though sometimes. Hopefully you get a Positive on a first response or clear blue digital =D . Babydust


----------



## mzswizz

Trying-looks like you are gearing to ovulate. Also, with the walmart cheapies, to me, they have been better than frer to show lines. The only reason im waiting to monday is because i had a trigger which is an hcg injection and the iui so the trigger shot could still be in my system. The trigger causes false positives so im going to wait until monday to see if the line gets lighter or darker.

Mariah-im anxiously awaiting monday but at the same time i feel as if the line is going to be lighter.


----------



## TryingNumber1

Well good luck!! I hope you get your BFP =D. Ya last year on my last round of clomid i did a ultrasound every couple days to watch my eggs. I had a shot ready to go but no follicle every got mature enough for me to trigger =/. That's when I gave up for a little while. I still have my shot. It's expired now though lol.


----------



## mzswizz

Usually the doc office does my trigger shot for me which im happy about because i dont think i can give myself a shot.


----------



## TryingNumber1

Oh I am used to doing shots. I am usually on a medication where i have to give myself shots when I am not TTC. And if for whatever reason I am having issues doing it myself, my husband does it. That's good your doc does it for you though! They are experts at giving shots so it probably isn't as uncomfortable?


----------



## mzswizz

The only thing is, it stings while getting injected but after that im fine.


----------



## mzswizz

Well, i caved in and tested and to me it looks like the test is lighter. Will confirm on thursday. I showed my friend the tests in comparison and she says to her, today's test looks darker. She said its more visible now but i'll let you ladies be the judge. Im 10dpo/dpiui today. I have a feeling that what im getting on the hpt is still the trigger unfortunately. I really have no symptoms or anything that jumps out at me that gives me hope. But we shall see what happens thursday. I either get AF or a bfp.
 



Attached Files:







photo 1 (1).jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 3









photo 2 (1).jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 3









photo1(1)-inverted.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 2









photo2(1)-inverted.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mzswizz

Forgot to say top is yesterdays and bottom is todays :dohh:


----------



## mzswizz

here's a tweaked pic for better comparison
 



Attached Files:







tweaked.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mariahs Mom

mzswizz said:


> here's a tweaked pic for better comparison

OMG i see the line...is the bottom one from today?


----------



## mzswizz

yes. the top pic is yesterday's faint test which you cant really see and the bottom is todays.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

mzswizz said:


> yes. the top pic is yesterday's faint test which you cant really see and the bottom is todays.

well i think u r pregnant..:hugs::hugs:

This is a good thing....


----------



## mzswizz

i hope so. Fxed here. i will be waiting until tuesday or so to test again.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

mzswizz said:


> i hope so. Fxed here. i will be waiting until tuesday or so to test again.

i understand your hesitation...but your doctor said the HCG should be out your system from the trigger shot, right? So in my mind u r preg :baby:

Well, im excited for you..


----------



## mzswizz

in my mind i think i am pregnant but i just am cautious because last time the trigger didnt leave my system until 12 days past trigger but at the same time, it was getting lighter not darker.


----------



## SpudsMama

Today's test is definitely darker, eeeek! :) :) :)


----------



## Mariahs Mom

mzswizz said:


> in my mind i think i am pregnant but i just am cautious because last time the trigger didnt leave my system until 12 days past trigger but at the same time, it was getting lighter not darker.

Exactly, it usually gets lighter not darker....you are DEFINITELY preggo!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :baby:


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Emma and DeeDee might go buy a test today and test tomorrow.


----------



## lauraemily17

I agree it looks darker! I'm getting excited for you!


----------



## mzswizz

Eeeekkk fxed that its a real bfp. Dh still cant find the test still :dohh:


----------



## mzswizz

well both are completely dried. dont know which is which but they both are definitely the same line so maybe it was just darker before it dried. :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 2









tweaked.jpg
File size: 46.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mariahs Mom

mzswizz said:


> well both are completely dried. dont know which is which but they both are definitely the same line so maybe it was just darker before it dried. :shrug:

I can see the line in both...I'm getting real excited for u AAAHHHHHHH:hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks DeeDee!

My cycle has really flown. Today im 11dpo/dpiui. I am not testing today. I told dh that most likely im just going to go in for betas on friday or monday if af doesnt show. Might test tomorrow but i dont know yet. Already broke between buying groceries and buying tests and paying bills. DH gets paid friday so i can buy a frer then. Didnt experience any spotting and usually mu bbs hurt like a week or later in my cycle before AF and my bbs arent hurting at all. Now thats the only thing different to me because i always experience that. Also, i keep experiencing on and off cramping in both ovary sides so i have no clue whats going on. Today im 12dpt so hoping that the trigger is out my system. Thats why i want to wait til tuesday because i will be 13dpt. But we shall see what happens.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

mzswizz said:


> Thanks DeeDee!
> 
> My cycle has really flown. Today im 11dpo/dpiui. I am not testing today. I told dh that most likely im just going to go in for betas on friday or monday if af doesnt show. Might test tomorrow but i dont know yet. Already broke between buying groceries and buying tests and paying bills. DH gets paid friday so i can buy a frer then. Didnt experience any spotting and usually mu bbs hurt like a week or later in my cycle before AF and my bbs arent hurting at all. Now thats the only thing different to me because i always experience that. Also, i keep experiencing on and off cramping in both ovary sides so i have no clue whats going on. Today im 12dpt so hoping that the trigger is out my system. Thats why i want to wait til tuesday because i will be 13dpt. But we shall see what happens.

Oh I completely understand...I have no problem waiting until I miss my period. This weekend should definitelY give u a better grip on what's goin on. With both of my BFP I tested the day AF was due. I'm just always scared to test early lol...and I'm just like u, well I used to be lol my bbs usually get sore the week before but this time they did not get sore until the day before AF was due so was a red flag. Everyone always says that there will be so many symptoms but sometimes it's the lack of PMS symptoms that give it away. With my first pregnancy I had every preg symptom, but this one I just had a mild soreness in my bbs and my allergies were bothering me. Every preg is diff.


----------



## mzswizz

Yes so im hoping this is a good sign but we shall see.


----------



## TryingNumber1

I hope you get your BFP when you get your blood drawn =D. Good luck. I see lines in there though!


----------



## mzswizz

tested today and it was negative.


----------



## mzswizz

here is the test dried and out the case....the bottom is today's test
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 0









tweaked.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Mariahs Mom

mzswizz said:


> here is the test dried and out the case....the bottom is today's test

I definitely still see the line...by Friday it will be clear as day Fx'd!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

thanks. i think its the trigger.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

mzswizz said:


> thanks. i think its the trigger.

Well only time will tell...I'm hopeful tho...hey you should join this other thread as well I belong to. Everyone is very interactive and supportive. Everyone has a diff story. Miscarriages, troubled conceiving, IVF & medicated cycles. I think you would really like it. It's called JANUARY/FEBRUARY BFP'S WHO'S GOING FOR IT! NEW LADIES COME JOIN IN!


----------



## mzswizz

i will join it thanks.


----------



## mzswizz

Im 13dpo/dpiui today. If AF is based on 14 day lp then it should be here tomorrow but if its based on 28 day cycle, then it will be here friday. So between tomorrow and friday it should be here. Havent really had any symptoms or anything. My nipples hurt but thats about it. Just waiting to see what this cycle holds. I want to test but i dont want to spend more money especially if i get a negative test. So im just going to let the bloodwork or my body tell me whats going on. Well thats it for now.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

mzswizz said:


> Im 13dpo/dpiui today. If AF is based on 14 day lp then it should be here tomorrow but if its based on 28 day cycle, then it will be here friday. So between tomorrow and friday it should be here. Havent really had any symptoms or anything. My nipples hurt but thats about it. Just waiting to see what this cycle holds. I want to test but i dont want to spend more money especially if i get a negative test. So im just going to let the bloodwork or my body tell me whats going on. Well thats it for now.

Wow 13dpo already...do your nipples usually hurt? I remember with both of my BFP my nipples were more sore than my bbs. That can be a good sign...I'm so hopeful. Tomorrow is the first scan for me. I'm so nervous!


----------



## mzswizz

GL on your scan tomorrow and actually my nipples usually start hurting around a week before af and this time around they started hurting yesterday which is a day or 2 away from AF so who knows.


----------



## mzswizz

here are the originals..bottom is today. ugh i wish the trigger would leave already. by the way..i took the test after a 1 hour hold.
 



Attached Files:







photo 1 (1).jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 0









photo 2 (1).jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 0









photo 3 (1).jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## mzswizz

tweaked
 



Attached Files:







tweaked1.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 0









tweaked2.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 0









tweaked3.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Mariahs Mom

mzswizz said:


> tweaked

So are we confident that u r not preggo? Are the lines because of the trigger?


----------



## mzswizz

i have no clue. im 14 days past trigger. It should be out my system by now.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

mzswizz said:


> i have no clue. im 14 days past trigger. It should be out my system by now.

Well you're going to the doctors Friday right? I still think you're pregnant!


----------



## mzswizz

i've decided to go in tomorrow morning.


----------



## BBWttc29

he is supposed to go to the urologist wed 2/5 but so much has happened since my last post. my dh has OCD and is Bi polar and his meds for those conditions were causing the priapism. so he has not been on those meds for 1 month so he has not had priapism but mentally hes been struggling so on Wednesday he was admitted to the psychiatric hospital by his psychiatrist. i took him there on Wednesday and he is still there now needless to say Tonight i ate my first meal since wednesday ive been crying not sleeping. most people may not understand why im so attached to him but we have been together 6 years and only aapart 1 day . they have him back on meds and he sounds better the dr said he will most likely get to come home in a couple days. i really hope that he can come home i miss him so much


----------



## shradha

Patrice- I feel its a bfp....what did the doc say?
Mariahs Mom- Welcome to this thread!! How was the scan? Congrats on your BFP!


----------



## mzswizz

MONAE-hope your dh will get back into your arms soon enough.

Shradha-Im on cd2...AF came.

Im cd2 and on cd4, i will be going in to pick up the Clomid, when i pick up the Clomid, im going to stop over to my gyn office and talk to the nurse to ask if there is a way to do the trigger and IUI BEFORE dh goes on deployment on the 11th. Other than that, ive been ok. I have been spending time with dh and my friend treated me to get my nails done :thumbup: So i just been taking my mind off of this cycle until monday.


----------



## BBWttc29

Thank you. Me too this is the hardest thing I've ever been through. I'm barely eating and sleeping. Sorry af came


----------



## mzswizz

thanks Monae and any updates?


----------



## BBWttc29

The psychiatrist comes tomorrow and he will hopefully come home tomorrow I was so sad today. I just miss him so I really hope he comes home tomorrow,,


----------



## shradha

Boo to Af Patrice...... 
You must be really missing Dh Monae...........

How are you all ??? Steph, Coy, Ashley, Msperry?????? Missing you .........


----------



## mzswizz

shradha-not long to go before shresh is 1 years old :thumbup:

monae-hoping your dh came back today.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

mzswizz said:


> shradha-not long to go before shresh is 1 years old :thumbup:
> 
> monae-hoping your dh came back today.

How are you? Did DH leave yet?


----------



## mzswizz

im fine. AF has left the building today. Thank goodness af lasted only 5 days. DH leaves on the 11th so next week tuesday.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

mzswizz said:


> im fine. AF has left the building today. Thank goodness af lasted only 5 days. DH leaves on the 11th so next week tuesday.

Hey how are you? So tomorrow is the big day that DH leaves...does it look like you guys still have a chance this cycle?


----------



## mzswizz

im just a little sick actually. have a bad cold. I suppose to be going to the doc in a few to have the trigger shot so we can have a small chance.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Mzswizz how are you???


----------



## shradha

long time............how are you all???


----------



## BBWttc29

shradha said:


> long time............how are you all???

Im ok. dh got out the hospital about 2 weeks ago and went in again on Monday but he came home today. Im oping this will be the last visit for awhile. I have been thinking i dont know how likely it is we will get pregnant.. im thinking we may have to see if we have other alternatives but im just not sure


----------



## SLCMommy

Hey! Long time no see. Just wanted to pop in and say hello! Penelope is now three months old today! Can you believe it? What a little darling she is. I love her so much. Hope you all are doing okay. :)


----------



## shradha

This thread is almost dead...... How are you all ladies...


----------



## SpudsMama

We need to revive it again! :)


----------



## BBWttc29

Hi! ! So we are postponing ttc and just seeing what happens since dh and his doctor are still trying to figure out his meds so he can get his sex drive back. So now we are pursuing adopting a foster child and if we conceive that Will be great as well


----------



## shradha

Dont worry things will turn up good soon...let me tell you a secret. ... my dh never feels attracted towards me which at times is very sad....and humiliating. .... when I started ttc I was wondering how to bd with him.... and what all I had to do I know..... so dont feel disheartened. ...


----------



## BBWttc29

Is it still that way? With dh he's attracted to me but because I'd meds has no sex drive. I'm going soon he will get his sex drive back


----------



## SLCMommy

Hey ladies! I'm baaaccckk!! hahaha...

Thanks Shradha for the invite on facebook. I was so pleased to see that you added me :)

This message board makes me kind of depressed. I don't want anymore kids, but it reminds me so much of being pregnant and all the discussions we had while pregnant....brings back memories. Now that I have my tubes tied and cannot have anymore children, it's a weird feeling. 

Penelope is already 5 months old, almost 6 months!


----------



## shradha

Ashley..its really great seeing you too in fb...
bnb make me feel the same.....


----------



## shradha

BBWttc29 said:


> Is it still that way? With dh he's attracted to me but because I'd meds has no sex drive. I'm going soon he will get his sex drive back

Since my dh is diabetic (which makes his body pain) and has crazy working hours ....his sex drive is almost zero.... he is although a romantic person and loves me a lot but he says something is wrong with him. He says he is lucky to have me and I am a hotty.....haha.... I haven't taken him to a doctor. .... 

Hope your dh gets well soon. All the best!


----------



## BBWttc29

thanks dh was just diagnosed with diabetes but he has changed his diet to try and get it under control


----------



## BBWttc29

Is anyone still here? So I've been considering asking my dr about Iui has anyone tried this


----------



## BBWttc29

Where is everyone


----------



## lauraemily17

Hey Hun. 

I'm still around, mostly in journals now though. 

I don't have any experience of IUI but think it's a good idea for you to consider it with some of the problems you've had. How does DH feel about it?


----------



## SpudsMama

Same here, I stick to our journals nowadays. Are you still in contact with Patrice? She might have more info on IUI, I think she was looking to go down that route too :)


----------



## BBWttc29

SpudsMama said:


> Same here, I stick to our journals nowadays. Are you still in contact with Patrice? She might have more info on IUI, I think she was looking to go down that route too :)

Hey!!! I'm not sure where Patrice is I've sent her messages no response. I hope she is doing OK. Yeah I know a Lady who has been trying to get pregnant for 11 years just tracking her period she finally decided to see a fertility specialist and her first IUI she got her BFP. dh is on board with trying an IUI I am working on losing weight and trying to get to obgyn in the next few weeks to check progesterone etc and make sure I'm ovulating..


----------



## mzswizz

Hello all. Glad to be back on here. Im currently on cd9 and AF is still in the midst. DH came back from deployment on August 2nd and we just came back from visiting our family back in florida. We had an awesome time. Now its time to get back into the swing of things. DH finally decided he wants to actively ttc. So i have my appt set for the 17th of this month and we see what we are going to do to ttc since i have been away for 7 months. Hopefully a bfp is in the midst for us soon.


----------



## SpudsMama

Yay, hi Patrice!! Looks like we're TTC together again! :happydance:


----------



## lauraemily17

Welcome back Patrice. That's great news that DH is on board with TTC. 

It would be great to see this thread alive again with lots of symptom spotting & POASA happening :)


----------



## shradha

Hi patrice.....keeping fingers crossed for you.....welcome back.


----------



## mzswizz

how is everyone doing?

AFM, I'm currently on cd19. I am 6dpo7dpt today. I had my trigger shot on nov. 13th and I tested out my trigger which to my surprise, was out my system within 5 days so i guess thats a good sign because usually the trigger stays in my system until i have af. Also, this time around, i had 2 huge follies in my left ovary. The smallest of the 2 was measuring 17.0mm and the biggest at 19.2mm! so i was definitely happy for that. No symptoms as of yet but dh and i have been dtd since day of trigger shot :haha: Also, i am working so thats why i don't be on as much. But i will update as much as i can and also i shall be testing around 10dpo so in 4 days. Hoping for the best.


----------



## SpudsMama

Welcome back Patrice! Good luck! :)


----------



## lauraemily17

Hi Patrice :hi:

Good to see you back & TTC. Best of luck for this cycle.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Hey Patrice I'm glad that you're back. I've been thinking abt you...I'm hoping this is a successful cycle for you!!!

I know you're happy hubby is back!!


----------



## shradha

Hi Patrice..nice to see you back....my hubby is back too....fingers crossed for you..


----------



## mzswizz

Hello ladies. How are you ladies? It has been awhile but i would like to update you ladies. I am officially divorced since June. I been flew back home to Miami in the beginning of this year. I started a new relationship and is happy to say that I am pregnant with twins!! :happydance: Currently 5 weeks 5 days today. Here's a bump pic, pic of my new beau and I, and a cute pic of him kissing my belly.
 



Attached Files:







26e0cf8b-b534-43cb-b617-7a05b73a85fd[1].jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 8









20150726_192944[1].jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 6









20150803_204837[1].jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Mariahs Mom

mzswizz said:


> Hello ladies. How are you ladies? It has been awhile but i would like to update you ladies. I am officially divorced since June. I been flew back home to Miami in the beginning of this year. I started a new relationship and is happy to say that I am pregnant with twins!! :happydance: Currently 5 weeks 5 days today. Here's a bump pic, pic of my new beau and I, and a cute pic of him kissing my belly.

Hey Patrice...long time no hear. I'm sorry to hear abt the divorce BUTTT congrats on the new man and the TWINSS. Wow that's so exciting...I hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy...

AFM: I had my baby girl last September and she will be 1 in a month. Time has flown by.


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks i appreciate it. And congrats on your LO. Wow time has really flown. A little too fast in my opinion :haha:


----------

